# Comics  > Batman >  The Damian Wayne Appreciation

## Mr. Mastermind

The old one was like 50 pages long dammit!

----------


## batalia

Love him. He is easily my favorite Robin. Can't wait for him and his mom to return.

----------


## Enigmatic Undead

Still my all-time favorite Damian panel.

----------


## RobinFan4880

Best modern Robin. Period.

----------


## oasis1313

It would have been better to have killed off Tim Drake instead of Damian Wayne.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

Damn right. 

Let's hope Tim's death in FE sticks. Let's also hope Tomasi doesn't butcher Damian's return.

----------


## oasis1313

> Damn right. 
> 
> Let's hope Tim's death in FE sticks. 
> 
> Where did THIS news/rumor come from?  Do we dare hope for an end to Prom Queen Drake?
> 
> Let's also hope Tomasi doesn't butcher Damian's return.


Damian is the True Robin now.

----------


## jump

> Still my all-time favorite Damian panel.


My girlfriend is a vegan but isn't a comic fan and as soon as I saw that pannel I showed it to her only for her to be unimpressed.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> It would have been better to have killed off Tim Drake instead of Damian Wayne.


I would've preferred if they'd continued Inc out of continuity and just rebooted into a world bereft of Drake.

----------


## officersmile1466

The very first picture in this thread that has the old Damian facing the young one, where is that from?

----------


## jump

> The very first picture in this thread that has the old Damian facing the young one, where is that from?


I thinks it's a variant cover from the Damien Batman mini-series drawn by Chris Burnham.

----------


## officersmile1466

> I thinks it's a variant cover from the Damien Batman mini-series drawn by Chris Burnham.


Ah I thought it looked either like a Quitely or a Burnham. Doesn't look like it's worth shelling out for the apparently terrible Damian mini series.

Was that mini-series actually terrible? It looked terrible and sounded terrible. But was it?

----------


## Teacosy

> Ah I thought it looked either like a Quitely or a Burnham. Doesn't look like it's worth shelling out for the apparently terrible Damian mini series.
> 
> Was that mini-series actually terrible? It looked terrible and sounded terrible. But was it?


Did nothing for me personally. The premise was great, just poorly delivered in my opinion.

----------


## Batman Begins 2005

My favourite Robin. The highlight of highs was his teaming with Dick Grayson as Batman. Great stuff.

----------


## ABH

I actually hated him at first, but Damian eventually became by favorite Robin.

----------


## ABH



----------


## ABH

For the feels...

----------


## ABH



----------


## ABH

Come back soon...

----------


## oasis1313

> Damn right. 
> 
> Let's hope Tim's death in FE sticks. Let's also hope Tomasi doesn't butcher Damian's return.


Is there something I don't know about here?  I really want Tim dead and Damian back in the land of the living.

----------


## The Kid

I'd be happy with Tim gone and Damian back. I don't hate Tim but of all the Robin's he brings the least to it.

Dick is the original and the standard on which Robin is measured to
Jason is the foil of Dick and went down a different path
Damian is just awesome and Batman Jr

Tim feels like a Mary Sue without the interesting qualities of the other characters. Gimme Damian back please

----------


## oasis1313

> I'd be happy with Tim gone and Damian back. I don't hate Tim but of all the Robin's he brings the least to it.
> 
> Dick is the original and the standard on which Robin is measured to
> Jason is the foil of Dick and went down a different path
> Damian is just awesome and Batman Jr
> Tim feels like a Mary Sue without the interesting qualities of the other characters. Gimme Damian back please


These assessments are excellent, Kid.  Another thing I liked about Damian is that he was (hopefully) the biological son of a superhero, at the age of child--granted, the child is a prodigy and raised under the worst conditions possible--but he was an entirely different concept.  I remember Green Arrow's biological son showing up at some point several years ago, but he'd already grown to an adult age.

----------


## DeamonSnow

Damian Wayne my favourite DC character. I hope they bring him back in Robin Rises Omega. I want him to meet his aunt Batwoman and his cousin Flamebird. Those interactions would be priceless. Keeping Damian dead would be a missed opportunity by DC because when Damian meets new people it is always entertaining.

----------


## ReverseReverseFlash

> Damn right. 
> 
> Let's hope Tim's death in FE sticks. Let's also hope Tomasi doesn't butcher Damian's return.


Are you actually reading Forever Evil? There isn't a single panel that implies Tim has died. He's actually in the new Teen Titans book. If you're thinking of Nightwing, Dick is only 'legally' dead. He gets an undercover identity in his new series "Grayson".

----------


## ABH

> Are you actually reading Forever Evil? There isn't a single panel that implies Tim has died. He's actually in the new Teen Titans book. If you're thinking of Nightwing, Dick is only 'legally' dead. He gets an undercover identity in his new series "Grayson".


Too many similar abbreviations...

In MM's post, "FE" = "Future's End" not "Forever Evil."

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

Yep, I'm talking about Future's End. There's a cover with Tim dead on it.

And it seems blatantly obvious Tomasi is bringing Damian back, with the return of Kubert.

But here's some nice pics:

----------


## Batman Fan

> Best modern Robin. Period.


For sure. Really hope he returns later in the year.

----------


## Kid A

> Yep, I'm talking about Future's End. There's a cover with Tim dead on it.


Uh, I don't think anything in Future's End will stick.

----------


## Tim Drake

Thank God Damian is probably coming back. He was awesome and he really shouldn't have been killed.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

> Uh, I don't think anything in Future's End will stick.


Yeah, but I can still dream. At most it'll probably lead to a mini reboot of sorts to get parts of the universe less terrible.

Then again, having all of Batman's sidekicks either get killed, crippled or kidnapped and exposed in front of the world would officially make him the worst superhero ever. It was already stupid enough he just carried on fighting crime after his son had been murdered.

----------


## Kid A

> Thank God Damian is probably coming back. He was awesome and he really shouldn't have been killed.


Yeah, but apparently you're the one in danger now, Tim.

----------


## Tim Drake

> Yeah, but apparently you're the one in danger now, Tim.


I am aware, but I don't want to worry about anything occurring in Futures End considering its focus is on a possible future.

----------


## TheSontaran

Hated this guy when he started, loved him during the Dick/Damian issues, and hated to see him go at the end.

Assuming he's brought back:  What do you all think of him aging?  Dick did it, going from teenager to hero and adult, so did Babs.  Will Damian also get older or will he forever be the same age ala Bart Simpson or early Ultimate Spidey?

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

> Hated this guy when he started, loved him during the Dick/Damian issues, and hated to see him go at the end.
> 
> Assuming he's brought back:  What do you all think of him aging?  Dick did it, going from teenager to hero and adult, so did Babs.  Will Damian also get older or will he forever be the same age ala Bart Simpson or early Ultimate Spidey?


He should stay the same age, but there's a chance he won't. Given that Robin Rises is an arc spanning over half a year,

Maybe he'll form a friendship with the new Wally, as they're in the same age bracket (though I hate that change).

----------


## oasis1313

> Yeah, but apparently you're the one in danger now, Tim.


Tim is safe.  Dan Didio is CEO and President of The Drake Dynasty (Tim's version of the Wingnuts).

----------


## Darkspellmaster

Why all the hate on Tim? I don't get it. 

Anyway, for me Damian and Tim tie for favorite robins. Personally I would have loved a YJ with Damian involved with some of the younger heroes (Chris Kent, etc) and seen how he dealt with them. I miss the little whippersnapper and whish he'd come back, but I really don't want it to be on the corpse of Tim. That would just feel really wrong, and I don't think he would appreciate anyone other than himself beating on Tim in the first place.

----------


## TheSontaran

> Why all the hate on Tim? I don't get it. 
> 
> Anyway, for me Damian and Tim tie for favorite robins. Personally I would have loved a YJ with Damian involved with some of the younger heroes (Chris Kent, etc) and seen how he dealt with them. I miss the little whippersnapper and whish he'd come back, but I really don't want it to be on the corpse of Tim. That would just feel really wrong, and I don't think he would appreciate anyone other than himself beating on Tim in the first place.


I'm not sure.  Tim's character is great.  Maybe because of how his character is being written lately?  (i.e. poorly)

----------


## Kid A

> Why all the hate on Tim? I don't get it.


Have you seen his appreciation thread?  He's a harem character now days.

----------


## Punisher007

Not at the moment.  At the moment, he's in a relationship with Wonder Girl.  Anyway, I love Damian (that little brat) and killing him off to begin with was a bad idea.  I'm all for him coming back.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

To some people, maybe he's harem, but isn't that what most of the Bat family males are? Bruce has had HOW many different girl friends pre-52 and right now as well. We know Dick has had a few. Tim, as I recall, usually stuck with one girl till he broke up and then eventually had another girlfriend. Usually the "Harem" aspect comes from the girls wanting him, not the other way around. And he's far more of a gentleman than some real Harem leads. 

I can see the whole annoyance factor in the way they present him in the new 52, hopefully he'll get written better. 

As for Damian, I'm kind of curious how they're going to eventually write him as a teen. I know he's going to stay semi young for a good long while (when and if they bring him back) but what sort of teen do you see?

----------


## Kid A

I haven't kept up with the character in years now, I was just making an off-hand joke that might not even be a joke based on the panels that are being posted in the appreciation thread. It's not just multiple romantic interest I was getting at though.

That's all I'll say on that though, don't want to derail the thread.  Back to Damian:

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I haven't kept up with the character in years now, I was just making an off-hand joke that might not even be a joke based on the panels that are being posted in the appreciation thread. It's not just multiple romantic interest I was getting at though.
> 
> That's all I'll say on that though, don't want to derail the thread.  Back to Damian:




Also, everyone knows Drake is gay for Kon.

----------


## godisawesome

The Tim and Damian thing is tied to their pre-Flashpoint rivalry. When both characters are alive and being written well, the fandoms get along much better. Then they start being written as brothers who feud, but still feel some protective instinct for each other. Even the Batman and Robin issue with both characters was okay and generally agreed to be pretty good.

But now that Tim's been stuck with Lobdell hammering him into a caricature of Nightwing as written in the X-Men and Damian been Dead for two years, both fanbases are getting trigger happy at each other.

Give it time. Hopefully, Damian's return to a world where Stephanie Brown can be his over-worked chaperone and babysitter and Tim's had a year of stories back under the Bat banner and the launch of a new Teen Titans series, hope will be restored.

Then they can bring back Cassandra and have an entire 3rd generation sub team of the Bat-family that kicks the classic lineup's ass.

----------


## Kid A

Tim might be in worse shape now, but I didn't like him before the reboot since like Identity Crisis either, so I've just stopped caring about him tbh. 

Though Damian is on the same route right now, because the only non-Morrison writer to get him right is BQM.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Though Damian is on the same route right now, because the only non-Morrison writer to get him right is BQM.


I have a vague hope that Seeley might be able to get him right due to his clear affection for the Morrison run (he also wrote a pretty good Lord Death Man). Of course, Seeley won't actually be writing Batman & Robin...

----------


## JaggedFel

> He should stay the same age, but there's a chance he won't. Given that Robin Rises is an arc spanning over half a year,
> 
> Maybe he'll form a friendship with the new Wally, as they're in the same age bracket (though I hate that change).


Depends on how old but new Wally is teenager. Lois' niece was it has powers. Besides that I am drawing a total blank of who has powers anywhere close to his age range. Beast Boy as well I guess. Jenny Q can get dragged out of the whole.

He will always be the same age provided DC does not do any time jumps or reboots (which they will  because they do one every decade or so).

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

The new Wally is 12 years old, so he's only 2 years older than Damian when he died.

And I agree with Necromancer, Seeley should take over Batman and Robin. Tomasi has been writing that book for years now, and he's only produced a couple good stories, with most of them being just mediocre and dull.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> The new Wally is 12 years old, so he's only 2 years older than Damian when he died.
> 
> And I agree with Necromancer, Seeley should take over Batman and Robin. Tomasi has been writing that book for years now, and he's only produced a couple good stories, with most of them being just mediocre and dull.


His run itself has decent moments, but it's just... every single issue where he writes Damian, I cringe at some line and think "Damian doesn't talk like that". The Annual is probably the only time it didn't do that. 

The first issue of the DotF tie-in was pretty decent, as were some moments in the Robins squabbling arc and in the Nobody arc, but he also gave Damian stock psychological issues, he relied way too much on his personal father/son relationship when Bruce & Damian never even had anything approaching a regular father/son relationship nor really ever expressed desire for it, and a lot of cheap emotional moments to try and give some impact (the silent issue for example, which I thought was pretty good right up until the letter which didn't even make sense considering the rush Damian had to be in to leave the Batcave. Ultimately the entire issue didn't match up to that one spread of Bruce roaring in the Batcave). Eventually dropped the book after the god-awful Red Hood & Frankenstein issues, which just served to destroy all the progress made in Jason and Bruce's relationship and set Jason along on that terrible amnesia sub-plot, and turned Bruce into a lunatic.

I think the most beloved thing from his run is Titus the dog, and incidentally Morrison really hated his introduction.

----------


## Kid A

> I have a vague hope that Seeley might be able to get him right due to his clear affection for the Morrison run (he also wrote a pretty good Lord Death Man). Of course, Seeley won't actually be writing Batman & Robin...


He should write some kind of Dick and Damian book, at the very least.

----------


## oasis1313

> He should write some kind of Dick and Damian book, at the very least.


Dick and Damian had the best chemistry I've seen in comics buddy-pairing in a many decades.

----------


## Punisher007

Yes, they're brother-like relationship was really cool.  I also really liked Damian's interactions with Stephanie and Rose Wilson as well.

----------


## oasis1313

I loved it that Damian is such a total SNOT.  But I think Tim will be brought back as Robin and drop the Red because the Omega arc doesn't have time to properly resurrect Damian.  It bothers me that Tim is Bruce's favorite, even beyond his own flesh-and-blood son.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

To Mr. Holmes, sorry about my comments if I came off as snarky or anything. I thought you were actually referencing all the pictures of Tim with the girls in his thread. Moving along. 

Oddly I do think Damian would get along with Loki and Al, for various reasons. Bonding over cats, the best way to bond. And regarding the whole relationship with the other robins, I think it seems to go like: Dick =Cool older brother that he respects for various reasons, Jason =Brother that is a hot head but sees him as a partner, Tim =Brother who is the closest in age thus a rival for parental affections, Steph =Sister who protects him, Cass =I don't recall their interaction much, same with Babs. Helena...I really wish we had more time with her since she and Damian share blood in a weird way. 

Also if they do bring him back, I'm not sure if Dick would take on the role of the mentor as he's playing Spy games right now. *sighs* 





> I loved it that Damian is such a total SNOT.  But I think Tim will be brought back as Robin and drop the Red because the Omega arc doesn't have time to properly resurrect Damian.  It bothers me that Tim is Bruce's favorite, even beyond his own flesh-and-blood son.


That whole Snot thing kind of annoyed me when he first showed up, because it came off as way too snotty. Actually Tim isn't Bruce's favorite, that would be Dick. And it's Bruce, it's hard for him to have a normal relationship with the only two people who are sort of parental to him in the first place, it's no wonder that his relationship with Bruce is messed up.

----------


## oasis1313

> To Mr. Holmes, sorry about my comments if I came off as snarky or anything. I thought you were actually referencing all the pictures of Tim with the girls in his thr
> 
> Oddly I do think Damian would get along with Loki and Al, for various reasons. Bonding over cats, the best way to bond. And regarding the whole relationship with the other robins, I think it seems to go like: Dick =Cool older brother that he respects for various reasons, Jason =Brother that is a hot head but sees him as a partner, Tim =Brother who is the closest in age thus a rival for parental affections, Steph =Sister who protects him, Cass =I don't recall their interaction much, same with Babs. Helena...I really wish we had more time with her since she and Damian share blood in a weird way. 
> 
> Good ranking.  I wish they'd concentrate on the family aspect.
> 
> Also if they do bring him back, I'm not sure if Dick would take on the role of the mentor as he's playing Spy games right now. *sighs* 
> 
> Dick won't be back as long as Didio is in the driver's seat.
> ...


I think it's very obvious that Tim is Bruce's favorite.  Bruce's behavior when Tim quit was totally creepy obsessed, weirded me out.  Damian SHOULD be the favorite as the "baby" of the family and the biological son.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

It was about as weird as when Dick first quit. Just because Damian is his son doesn't mean that Bruce should at all play favorites. It's partly because of that mentality that Jason got killed. 

Back onto Damian, So has anyone have any thoughts on how Damian was in the Son of Batman movie?

----------


## oasis1313

I have two dogs, and I am VERY careful not to show favoritism:  As border collies, they're very perceptive down to the very level of one getting a larger Milkbone than the other.  How much more, then, would human kids feel when one sibling is clearly the preferred one?  Bruce adopted Jason and not Dick, so that's okay?  Then he adopts Tim before his parents (and Jason) are even cold in their graves?  Then his own biological child turns up and he STILL puts Tim first.  The reason it happens is because Didio puts Tim first and so doesn't even think about how rotten this makes Bruce look.

But, going back to Damian, I thought he was hilarious in the Son of Batman movie.  I hope Damian gets more screen time so that DC will be forced to bring him back soon.

----------


## Kid A

> To Mr. Holmes,* sorry about my comments if I came off as snarky or anything*. I thought you were actually referencing all the pictures of Tim with the girls in his thread. Moving along.


What?  Not at all,  I just didn't want to derail the thread.




> I think it's very obvious that Tim is Bruce's favorite.  Bruce's behavior when Tim quit was totally creepy obsessed, weirded me out.  Damian SHOULD be the favorite as the "baby" of the family and the biological son.



Probably because Tim is the one that acts closest to Bruce out of the Robins.  And that's actually why I don't really like him.

Damian is his flesh and blood, but it's also more awkward because of the circumstances of his birth.  And New 52 B&R shows how rough their dynamic is, it's certainly not the same as Dick and Damian.

----------


## oasis1313

DC Editorial is the most vested in Tim--hence he will always come out ahead of the others.

----------


## The Conductor

I love Damian, he's probably my favourite Robin and to be honest I'd rather they didn't kill him off. This is going to sound really, really dumb but I grew up with Tim. I was a kid when Tim came into the comics and over the years Tim's aged from a young teenager to a young adult and I loved the character as a result. When Damian was brought into the comics, it coincided with the birth of my little brother and I was really looking forwards to watching Damian grow up at the same time as my brother. 

I mean, I am sure Damian will be back but his death was really disappointing.

----------


## Punisher007

> DC Editorial is the most vested in Tim--hence he will always come out ahead of the others.


Yeah, that's why they've been undermining his character ever since the New 52 started over in TT.

----------


## oasis1313

> Yeah, that's why they've been undermining his character ever since the New 52 started over in TT.


It's just safe-keeping for now.  It could have been him just as easily as it was Dick Grayson in Forever Evil getting unmasked and exiled--I certainly would have PREFERRED it.  I predict you are going to be VERY happy with Tim's situation within the next year or two he is going to "come into his glory", as it were.

----------


## Enigmatic Undead



----------


## R0NIN

> 


Cool. I wish Ninjato was a standard part of his uniform.   :Smile:

----------


## The Celtic Batman

*Damian Rocks!!!!!*

----------


## Diggy

My favorite Robin and easily one of my favorite comic characters in general. I just hope he's written well for his inevitable return...

----------


## Enigmatic Undead



----------


## oasis1313

> *Damian Rocks!!!!!*


Amen!  He makes Brooding Bruce look like Mr. Congeniality.

----------


## gwhh

One day demon will enjoy the onset of puberty.  When that day comes.    Who should his first girlfriend be and how would that go?

----------


## Hilden B. Lade

> One day demon will enjoy the onset of puberty.  When that day comes.    Who should his first girlfriend be?


Steph Brown?

----------


## oasis1313

> Steph Brown?


The Demon should settle for nothing less than Wonder Woman.

----------


## ParticleFreezer

I'm still waiting for the day DC finally gets rid of TiM Drake. I mean his own generation of fans(me) barely like him. I grew up reading young justice and Robin religiously, but the moment Damian came along(in my 20s) I was like "wow! Tim can go steph himself" The sword-wielding grandson of The Demon is way cooler!

My 3 year old nephew has seen Son of Batman 6 times since I bought the DVD this past Friday. It will break his little heart when he discovers his favorite character is actually dead.

----------


## oasis1313

> I'm still waiting for the day DC finally gets rid of TiM Drake. I mean his own generation of fans(me) barely like him. I grew up reading young justice and Robin religiously, but the moment Damian came along(in my 20s) I was like "wow! Tim can go steph himself" The sword-wielding grandson of The Demon is way cooler!
> 
> My 3 year old nephew has seen Son of Batman 6 times since I bought the DVD this past Friday. It will break his little heart when he discovers his favorite character is actually dead.


I, too, yearn for Tim Drake's death.  Damian eclipses him by light-years, and both Dick and Jason were far more interesting (and at least THEY had personalities).  But Tim is Didio's little Mary Sue so we'll never be rid of him until Didio retires.  Or I could be pleasantly surprised, but I'm not holding my breath.

----------


## ABH

A Damian Wayne Appreciation thread, should be just that, and not a shit-talk Tim thread.

Back on topic, please...

----------


## oasis1313

Is "Son of Batman" out on DVD yet?  I like it a lot.  The "Red Hood" cartoon movie bothered me because it was so hard to watch the Joker beating a child with a crowbar; I wouldn't want my own kids to see that.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

I'm behind on Batman and Robin, can anyone fill me in on what's happened to Damian there?

----------


## Randumbz

> Is "Son of Batman" out on DVD yet?  I like it a lot.  The "Red Hood" cartoon movie bothered me because it was so hard to watch the Joker beating a child with a crowbar; I wouldn't want my own kids to see that.


I was a kid when I watched it and it didn't bother me at all. I actually liked the movie quite a bit.

----------


## ReverseReverseFlash

> I was a kid when I watched it and it didn't bother me at all. I actually liked the movie quite a bit.


If you were a kid when it came out, then you probably still are a kid right now.

----------


## Randumbz

> If you were a kid when it came out, then you probably still are a kid right now.


I'm a teenager now.

----------


## oasis1313

> I was a kid when I watched it and it didn't bother me at all. I actually liked the movie quite a bit.


When you get old, you find yourself becoming more and more protective of children.  Although even in ancient times, we grew up on fairy tales of grinding bones to make bread, cannibal witches building gingerbread houses to lure children, etc etc.

----------


## Godlike13

Pfft, i don't know what u are talking about. Im an adult and i was all like "get  him Joker. Beat that kid to death. Do it. Do it! Mwhahaha!" Then i got up and kicked my dog. Cause thats just how i do it  :Cool:

----------


## oasis1313

> Pfft, i don't know what u are talking about. Im an adult and i was all like "get  him Joker. Beat that kid to death. Do it. Do it! Mwhahaha!" Then i got up and kicked my dog. Cause thats just how i do it


I had no idea that kicking dogs is a hallmark of adulthood.  But, back to the topic if you please, has there been further news of Damian's possible return?

----------


## Naked Bat

I'm friend with Tomasi's gardener, and he tolr me Damian is definitely coming back in the months to come.

----------


## Black Angel

Can't wait for damian to come back my fave robin without a doubt.

----------


## ABH

> Can't wait for damian to come back my fave robin without a doubt.


Be careful what you wish for...

----------


## Kid A

God I can't wait for Tomasi to leave this book.

----------


## Billy Batson

> God I can't wait for Tomasi to leave this book.


*He never will. (:<*

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> *He never will. (:<*


Don't say such cruel things, true as they may be.

----------


## ABH

> God I can't wait for Tomasi to leave this book.


Boo on that, Holmes. 

Team Tomasi/Gleason.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

> God I can't wait for Tomasi to leave this book.


Tomasi's mediocrity is pretty astonishing at this point. He's had so long to get used to writing comics instead of editing them but he really can't write at all.

But on the plus side, at least Damian's rumoured to be in Arkham Knight. :Big Grin:

----------


## Kid A

> Boo on that, Holmes. 
> 
> Team Tomasi/Gleason.


This run has been one bad idea after another.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Tomasi's mediocrity is pretty astonishing at this point. He's had so long to get used to writing comics instead of editing them but he really can't write at all.
> 
> But on the plus side, at least Damian's rumoured to be in Arkham Knight.


What? Where? Source.

EDIT: Never mind, looked it up. Pretty cool if it works out (and he's written decently).

----------


## ViewtifulJC

all non-Morrison Damian appearances are non-canon in my head

----------


## Dzetoun

> This run has been one bad idea after another.


That pretty well sums it up.  From the mostly awful _Requiem_ arc (the silent issue was excellent, I admit) that never really ended to Glorious Godfrey stepping out of the boom tube, it's been one eye roll after another.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

Burnham is the best non-Quietly/Williams artist of Morrison's run.

----------


## ReverseReverseFlash

> That pretty well sums it up.  From the mostly awful _Requiem_ arc (the silent issue was excellent, I admit) that never really ended to Glorious Godfrey stepping out of the boom tube, it's been one eye roll after another.


Godfrey getting involved was the best part. Damian's existence and that whole era of Batman is tied up in Apokolips mythology. It only makes sense to bring it full circle and involve those characters again.

Also, Requiem ended to make room for that Two-Face story arc.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> That pretty well sums it up.  From the mostly awful _Requiem_ arc (the silent issue was excellent, I admit) that never really ended to Glorious Godfrey stepping out of the boom tube, it's been one eye roll after another.


I liked the silent issue until that cheesy emotionally manipulative letter moment.

----------


## oasis1313

> Burnham is the best non-Quietly/Williams artist of Morrison's run.


This is great--where did it come from?

----------


## nepenthes

> This is great--where did it come from?


I had to search buzzfeed and Burnham to find it, looks like not picked up by other sites yet 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/awesomer/dc-...-up-in-october

----------


## Godlike13

I love Robin's hands on the sarcophagus, LoL.

----------


## Naked Bat

I really hope Tomasi and Gleason will stay on the book long after Damian's return. They did wonder.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

In other news, Cliff Chiang draws a glorious Damian.



It's the Robin Rising variant, from this interview. Haven't read it yet myself.

----------


## oasis1313

Well, he's hinting it's Damian.  Killer Croc would make a cool Robin.  But I really want the lil' snot Damian back.

----------


## Naked Bat

Cliff Chiang is awesome. I would be interested to see him on Batman.

----------


## Kid A

Uh no, Batman already has a monopoly on good artists.

----------


## Naked Bat

that's your opinion. which I kind of share, except for Capullo's art. I'm not too fond of his bored faces.

----------


## brandnewfan

I hope Damian comes back.  And I hope they give him his own series.

----------


## Naked Bat

you know what could word? A new the brave and the bold serie, with Damian as the proeminent hero, as his father used to be.

----------


## Kid A

It would be great if Damian is back in time to be in Gotham Academy.  A school setting is just a goldmine of story potential for him.

----------


## ABH

> It would be great if Damian is back in time to be in Gotham Academy.  A school setting is just a goldmine of story potential for him.


I'm actually hoping for this.

I know they want to focus on some new characters in Gotham Academy, but it's going to need some "knowns" is they want it to last, and yeah, Damian Wayne is perfect.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

When they last collaborated, Grant Morrison joined artist Ben Oliver (LOBO, BATMAN/SUPERMAN) for the acclaimed ACTION COMICS #0. For their next team-up, the two superstars take a spin around the self-obsessed Earth-16 – a.k.a. Earth-Me!
With all of the world’s threats having been handled long ago by their parents, the next generation of supers – including Chris Kent, Damien Wayne, Alexis Luthor, Offspring, Megamorpho, Donna Troy and more – find themselves labeled as superstars more often than super heroes. But with that fame comes complacency, and when a massive threat unlike anything they’ve ever seen surfaces, this pampered crew finds themselves in way over their head. What secret is Damien keeping from Chris that could tear the world’s finest friends apart? Who is the mysterious killer lurking behind the scenes among these spoiled super-children? And what chance do they stand against the monstrous villain that’s murdering its way cross the Multiverse? All that and more in this exciting stand-alone issue which also acts as chapter three of the MULTIVERSITY saga. Join us, if your dare, for THE MULTIVERSITY!

Annoyed that the solicit spelt his name wrong, but I'm super psyched to see Morrison write Damian again.

----------


## Kid A

Holy crap, I thought that was just fan art until I read the rest of your post. 

Morrison writing 90s Superboy should be sweet too.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Nice. Looking forward to it.

----------


## nepenthes

Incredible cover and solicit. That's going to be amaze. Morrison back on Damian and Ben Oliver draws a great Superman btw.

----------


## Dr. Hurt

> When they last collaborated, Grant Morrison joined artist Ben Oliver (LOBO, BATMAN/SUPERMAN) for the acclaimed ACTION COMICS #0. For their next team-up, the two superstars take a spin around the self-obsessed Earth-16  a.k.a. Earth-Me!
> With all of the worlds threats having been handled long ago by their parents, the next generation of supers  including Chris Kent, Damien Wayne, Alexis Luthor, Offspring, Megamorpho, Donna Troy and more  find themselves labeled as superstars more often than super heroes. But with that fame comes complacency, and when a massive threat unlike anything theyve ever seen surfaces, this pampered crew finds themselves in way over their head. What secret is Damien keeping from Chris that could tear the worlds finest friends apart? Who is the mysterious killer lurking behind the scenes among these spoiled super-children? And what chance do they stand against the monstrous villain thats murdering its way cross the Multiverse? All that and more in this exciting stand-alone issue which also acts as chapter three of the MULTIVERSITY saga. Join us, if your dare, for THE MULTIVERSITY!
> 
> Annoyed that the solicit spelt his name wrong, but I'm super psyched to see Morrison write Damian again.


Damianbats? YES, YES, YES, YES, YES, YES! 



> I'm actually hoping for this.
> 
> I know they want to focus on some new characters in Gotham Academy, but it's going to need some "knowns" is they want it to last, and yeah, Damian Wayne is perfect.





> It would be great if Damian is back in time to be in Gotham Academy.  A school setting is just a goldmine of story potential for him.


I've been asking since ever since i found out about G.Academy. Put Steph, Colin and Static in there too!

----------


## nepenthes

Ha

----------


## Kid A

Perfection right there.

----------


## oasis1313

Donna Troy is coming back?

----------


## DeamonSnow

Have you guys seen the Batman vs Robin 2015 animated movie announcement? I think it kind of involves the court of owls. More Damian is always good. I'm sure he will be a complete badass once again in this movie. Now Tomasi has to revive him in December, he is in another movie.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

Except we might not be seeing him in the court story, because they may have Dick in there...I don't really get it. Leave the Owl court alone please, and find a different story to tell. It's not be used since really. 

Also for G. Academy -Tim, Damian, Steph, and Colin, maybe the girl that was in Steph's comic as well.

----------


## doctormistermaster

> Morrison writing 90s Superboy should be sweet too.


Don't call him Superboy!
I agree this looks like so much fun. I really hope that we get to see an excessively bratty Damian in this story. Also is this going to be the first Donna Troy appearance in the New 52?

----------


## oasis1313

The brattier the Damian, the battier his Dad.  But I really don't think Dickbats will be in this movie--too confusing for people who weren't following Dickbats.  I think it will be a redux of the storyline where Talia put a new spine in Damian and had Deathstroke controlling it, but with Brucebats instead of Dickbats.

----------


## Stormcrow

So, Damian Wayne will be finally getting a shot at going solo in the upcoming *Robin, Son of Batman* ongoing series written and drawn by current _Batman and Robin_ penciller Patrick Gleason. I'm really glad he's staying on board, his art is always absolutely amazing and I'm really interested to see how he handles the story chores. Titus, Alfred the cat and Bat-Cow better remain as his supporting cast!

----------


## Darkdevil

Damian is the best. He made Robin interesting to me for the first time at all.

----------


## jtd

Who or what is the red creature on the cover with Damian?

----------


## ABH

Looks like one of the Ninja Man-Bats.

I'm wondering if that is Nanda Parbat in the background, or someplace else.

----------


## Nick Miller

I am guessing it is Nanda Parbat.

The long game here has to be Damian vs Granddad, right?

----------


## Godlike13

Or finding his mommy.

----------


## TheDarkKnightReturns

> I am guessing it is Nanda Parbat.
> 
> The long game here has to be Damian vs Granddad, right?


Oh man I hope you are right. I am dying to see a Damian/Ra's al Ghul confrontation. Not a physical confrontation but a confrontation nevertheless.

----------


## Stormcrow

According to Bleeding Cool...

_Told to retailers at the Orlando DC Retailer Roadshow yesterday

The new Robin: Son Of Batman title from Patrick Gleason is described as a Johnny Quest-style book, though with very different adventures. Part Johnny Quest and part How To Train Your Dragon, one retailer described it as like Stanley And His Monster._

I'm really excited to see Damian in a sci-fi action-adventure book, and it seems like the monster from the artwork shown is going to be a permanent fixture. I just hope that doesn't mean Titus, Alfred and Bat-Cow will be excluded from it!

----------


## K. Jones

> According to Bleeding Cool...
> 
> _Told to retailers at the Orlando DC Retailer Roadshow yesterday…
> 
> The new Robin: Son Of Batman title from Patrick Gleason is described as a Johnny Quest-style book, though with very different adventures. Part Johnny Quest and part How To Train Your Dragon, one retailer described it as like Stanley And His Monster._
> 
> I'm really excited to see Damian in a sci-fi action-adventure book, and it seems like the monster from the artwork shown is going to be a permanent fixture. I just hope that doesn't mean Titus, Alfred and Bat-Cow will be excluded from it!


That's really interesting, given the nature of Ra's al Ghul as a take on Fu Manchu ... or Sensei, for that matter. Doctor Zin is obviously in that same mold. There's a lot of parallels really. The dad with the expensive super-planes and science. The dad's best dude (Dick is Race Bannon in this scenario). The adorable pet dog.

----------


## oasis1313

It looks like a fun book.  Batman himself isn't a good fit with pets, etc.  I'll be getting this one.

----------


## Agent 37

Who would be considered to be in Damian's rogue gallery, besides the obvious Ra's and his mother etc.

Who would Damian/Robin fans hope to see?

----------


## charliehustle415

> Who would be considered to be in Damian's rogue gallery, besides the obvious Ra's and his mother etc.
> 
> Who would Damian/Robin fans hope to see?


Definitely 'Nobody' (if they bring him back)

----------


## scary harpy

> Who would be considered to be in Damian's rogue gallery, besides the obvious Ra's and his mother etc.
> 
> Who would Damian/Robin fans hope to see?


i'm hoping for the return of Colin/Abuse; Damain's only friend.

I would love to see new villains for Damian...but some based on previous Robins' foes...maybe.

----------


## Stormcrow

> Who would be considered to be in Damian's rogue gallery, besides the obvious Ra's and his mother etc.
> 
> Who would Damian/Robin fans hope to see?


I think Morrison established quite an interesting rogues gallery for Damian in _Batman_ #666, I'd like to see Patrick Gleason bring some of those guys back. They all would fit nicely within Damian's wacky sci-fi adventures.

Professor Pyg is always a delight but he hasn't been used very well in the New 52 so far, and the Circus of the Strange is way overdue for a comeback. And how about the Dollotrons? That initial Batman and Robin arc pretty much set up the foundation for Damian's rogues perfectly.

Flamingo is also very interesting in how he could relate to Damian's violent tendencies. And he has such a fantastic design, too.

And the one I want to see the most is Jackanapes. A sentient gorilla in a clown suit who was raised by the Joker is just too perfect a villain for Damian.

----------


## Hilden B. Lade

> Who would be considered to be in Damian's rogue gallery, besides the obvious Ra's and his mother etc.
> 
> Who would Damian/Robin fans hope to see?


Tim Drake? :P

----------


## Fuzzy Cactus

Stephanie Brown :/

----------


## Naked Bat

The teen titans would be worthy foes to Damian.

----------


## godisawesome

> Tim Drake? :P


Y'know, if they made their spats a recurring gag and emphasized that they still have protective instinct when other enemies show up, I'd pay good money to see that!

----------


## oasis1313

Jackanapes is one I like.  I mostly want a fun book with Damian and his pets--including the turkey.

----------


## Stormcrow

> Jackanapes is one I like.  I mostly want a fun book with Damian and his pets--including the turkey.


I also really want Robin's pets in his book, the turkey still has to make his debut in the regular books! They're missing out if Titus, Bat-Cow and Alfred the Cat are not featured in his ongoing.

Glad to see someone else likes Jackanapes, I'd love to see Damian take on him and these other guys I mentioned before.




> I think Morrison established quite an interesting rogues gallery for Damian in _Batman_ #666, I'd like to see Patrick Gleason bring some of those guys back. They all would fit nicely within Damian's wacky sci-fi adventures.
> 
> Professor Pyg is always a delight but he hasn't been used very well in the New 52 so far, and the Circus of the Strange is way overdue for a comeback. And how about the Dollotrons? That initial Batman and Robin arc pretty much set up the foundation for Damian's rogues perfectly.
> 
> Flamingo is also very interesting in how he could relate to Damian's violent tendencies. And he has such a fantastic design, too.
> 
> And the one I want to see the most is Jackanapes. A sentient gorilla in a clown suit who was raised by the Joker is just too perfect a villain for Damian.

----------


## Agent 37

Nobody, Flamingo, Circus of the Strange are all foils I'd love to see.

Jackanapes would be a blast too.

Pyg should pop up but not for a while. He's been a bit over-done recently IMO.

I'd like to see some enemies of the League of assassins show up in this book. Maybe a rival guild or a forgotten sect of the league etc.  I think a slightly older, talented assassin would be a great nemesis for Damian. Someone close to his age that could pull off things Damian can with ease, would be a shock and a blow to his ego.

Excited to try the first few issues.

----------


## The Kid

Since in the new DCCU, Batman is an older dude, I feel like introducing Damian in the solo Batman film would be perfect. Villain can be Ra's, Bruce can hook up with Talia, and you have a reason for why a kid is so badass.

----------


## oasis1313

Pyg and Flamingo are a little creepy for what should be a kid's book.

----------


## scary harpy

> Pyg and Flamingo are a little creepy for what should be a kid's book.


Damian is a little creepy for a kid's book.

----------


## Punisher007

Damian's a little murderous for a "kid's book."  Or at least he was.  Heck I want to see Zsasz show up, that'd be an interesting confrontation.

----------


## Stormcrow

> Pyg and Flamingo are a little creepy for what should be a kid's book.


Where on Earth would you get the idea that _Robin, Son of Batman_ should be a kid's book? I mean, Damian can sure work within that context - _Lil' Gotham_ was extraordinary with him - but his history in the DCU is not exactly kid-friendly. Heck, he beheaded a guy in his first appearance.

The new book aiming for an action-adventure tone doesn't equal being "a kid's book".




> Damian's a little murderous for a "kid's book."  Or at least he was.  Heck I want to see Zsasz show up, that'd be an interesting confrontation.


Damian and Zsasz had a pretty cool confrontation back in _Batman: Streets of Gotham_, when he had children fighting to death in a cage match. That was my favorite arc from that run, I'd sure love to see a re-match between them.

----------


## oasis1313

Where on Earth would you get the idea that Robin, Son of Batman should be a kid's book? I mean, Damian can sure work within that context - Lil' Gotham was extraordinary with him - but his history in the DCU is not exactly kid-friendly. Heck, he beheaded a guy in his first appearance.

Grimm's Fairy Tales recount lovely notions like "I'll grind his bones to make my bread!".  I'd like more of a Lil' Gotham feel to Damian's book.

----------


## Stormcrow

*Comicbook.com* has the solicit for _Robin: Son of Batman #1_. It bothers me a bit that they're calling him Damian al Ghul, wonder if has any meaning or if it was just a mistake from whoever does the solicitations. And of course the monster's name is Goliath.

*ROBIN: SON OF BATMAN #1*

Written by PATRICK GLEASON
Art by PATRICK GLEASON and MICK GRAY
Cover by PATRICK GLEASON
1:25 Variant cover by ROBBI RODRIGUEZ
On sale JUNE 17 • 32 pg, FC, $3.99 US • RATED T

Retailers: This issue will ship with two covers. Please see the order form for more information.

The son of a Bat and a Demon, Damian al Ghul has set out to forge his own destiny – and atone for the shameful Year of Blood! Will he be aided or hindered by the behemoth Goliath? And what mysterious legacy trails behind him? Join writer/artist Patrick Gleason as he chronicles the globe-hopping adventures of ROBIN: SON OF BATMAN!

----------


## Stormcrow

Stop the presses... Damian Wayne joins Gotham Academy! I was craving for Damian to interact more with the world outside Wayne Manor and this is perfect, him meeting Maps is going to be _epic_.

*GOTHAM ACADEMY #7*
Written by BECKY CLOONAN and BRENDEN FLETCHER
Art by MINGJUE HELEN CHEN
Cover by BECKY CLOONAN
THE JOKER Variant cover by CRAIG ROUSSEAU
On sale JUNE 10 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US • RATED T
Special guest student Damian Wayne drops by the academy, and he is not pleased to meet his new classmates!

----------


## blaster86

> Stop the presses... Damian Wayne joins Gotham Academy! I was craving for Damian to interact more with the world outside Wayne Manor and this is perfect, him meeting Maps is going to be _epic_.
> 
> *GOTHAM ACADEMY #7*
> Written by BECKY CLOONAN and BRENDEN FLETCHER
> Art by MINGJUE HELEN CHEN
> Cover by BECKY CLOONAN
> THE JOKER Variant cover by CRAIG ROUSSEAU
> On sale JUNE 10 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US • RATED T
> Special guest student Damian Wayne drops by the academy, and he is not pleased to meet his new classmates!


Lol let the MapxDamian shipping begins

----------


## EnterDuration

Very exciting! (Hey, new artist?)

----------


## oasis1313

I love Damian as Young Curmudgeon.

----------


## Stormcrow

Cameron Stewart's Damian is perfect, I hope they get to do a Robin/Batgirl team-up ASAP. Those were my favorite parts of Bryan Q. Miller's Batgirl and I'd like to see something similar with Babs and Damian, they've barely talked to each other so there's plenty of room to develop their relationship.

----------


## Rac7d*

When are we gonna here more on his solo piece
Is patrick gleason doing any niterviews

----------


## Grayson - The Dark Heir

> When are we gonna here more on his solo piece
> Is patrick gleason doing any niterviews


I haven't really looked around at all so I wouldn't know, but I do remember both Geoff Johns and Jason Fabok claiming RSoB was their favourite book from the June relaunch! They both loved it so much as to actually mention it in an interview that was supposed to be about their big Jusice League story, Darkseid War. What I mean is, they could've gotten away with 'normal' answers like 'Superman,' 'Wonder Woman,' 'The Flash,' or 'Green Lantern.' They could've even tried to talk about something like 'Prez' which isn't so well known and could use the promotion. Personally, this actually got me super hyped, and this was before the big 'Damian in Gotham Academy' became a thing!

Here's the interview from Newsarama btw: 
"Nrama: Come June, DC has 49 books, and a lot of them new. Just as readers, what are you most looking forward to seeing?

Johns: Well, I’m looking forward to reading them all. There’s a lot of our friends on these books. I’m sure they’ll all be fun to read.

Nrama: Come on. One book.

Johns: One book? Robin, Son of Batman.

Fabok: That’s the same one I was going to say. Pat Gleason and I are good friends, and he was telling me about his pitch on the phone and all I could say was, “Maaaaaaan!”

Johns: I love Pat Gleason. I love his take on Damian. I think Robin, Son of Batman is the book I’m looking forward to the most."

http://www.newsarama.com/23749-june-...off-johns.html

----------


## Stormcrow

> When are we gonna here more on his solo piece
> Is patrick gleason doing any niterviews


No interviews with Patrick Gleason yet, but now that solicits are out I'm sure it won't take long. I'm hoping they'll clarify if the "al Ghul" in the solicit instead of Wayne has any meaning or if it was a typo.

DC also talked a bit about it in their retailers roadshow, as shared earlier...




> _The new Robin: Son Of Batman title from Patrick Gleason is described as a Johnny Quest-style book, though with very different adventures. Part Johnny Quest and part How To Train Your Dragon, one retailer described it as like Stanley And His Monster._

----------


## Godlike13

> I haven't really looked around at all so I wouldn't know, but I do remember both Geoff Johns and Jason Fabok claiming RSoB was their favourite book from the June relaunch! They both loved it so much as to actually mention it in an interview that was supposed to be about their big Jusice League story, Darkseid War. What I mean is, they could've gotten away with 'normal' answers like 'Superman,' 'Wonder Woman,' 'The Flash,' or 'Green Lantern.' They could've even tried to talk about something like 'Prez' which isn't so well known and could use the promotion. Personally, this actually got me super hyped, and this was before the big 'Damian in Gotham Academy' became a thing!
> 
> Here's the interview from Newsarama btw: 
> "Nrama: Come June, DC has 49 books, and a lot of them new. Just as readers, what are you most looking forward to seeing?
> 
> Johns: Well, I’m looking forward to reading them all. There’s a lot of our friends on these books. I’m sure they’ll all be fun to read.
> 
> Nrama: Come on. One book.
> 
> ...


Thats actually pretty cool to hear.

----------


## oasis1313

I just want a FUN book.

----------


## delaviux

Has not spent much time and already there are fanarts.




I hope that June will be as good as it looks.

----------


## Nick Miller

"get out of here, Maps!"

----------


## Nick Miller

Wednesday, March 25th

----------


## Punisher007

Cool image, although Batman and Shazam look like they need to take a dump REALLY bad and are "straining."

----------


## oasis1313

I hope to see a more family-oriented book that young kids will enjoy (and their parents can breathe easy buying the book for them).  Damian should be living the life that every little boy (and girl) dreams of.  He should have lots of fun with Titus, Alfred the Cat, and Bat-Cow (like the Bat-versions of Krypto, Streaky, Comet, etc).  I love Marvel's animal characters like Rocket Raccoon, Cosmo the Space Dog, Lockjaw, Thor the Frog of Thunder, Forey, Redwing, etc.  MORE SUPER-PETS!!!!!

----------


## delaviux

Here's an interview. Gleason seems to give some information about what comes in June with Robin ''Son of Batman''.

----------


## Stormcrow

Still holding on to see how Gleason handles Damian's characterization, but man can he draw!

*ROBIN: SON OF BATMAN #2*
Written by PATRICK GLEASON
Art by PATRICK GLEASON and MICK GRAY
Cover by PATRICK GLEASON
1:25 Variant cover by ANDY KUBERT
On sale JULY 15 • 32 pg, FC, $3.99 US • RATED T
Retailers: This issue will ship with two covers. Please see the order form for more information.
The power and legacy of the al Ghuls reaches far and wide, but wait until you meet their greatest rivals! Enter the Dragon’s Head!

----------


## NexusTenebrare

> I hope to see a more family-oriented book that young kids will enjoy (and their parents can breathe easy buying the book for them).  Damian should be living the life that every little boy (and girl) dreams of.  He should have lots of fun with Titus, Alfred the Cat, and Bat-Cow (like the Bat-versions of Krypto, Streaky, Comet, etc).  I love Marvel's animal characters like Rocket Raccoon, Cosmo the Space Dog, Lockjaw, Thor the Frog of Thunder, Forey, Redwing, etc.  MORE SUPER-PETS!!!!!


Ugh! No thanks. 
Damian is not the character to make all warm and fuzzy and kid-friendly. 
Nothing about him has been light-hearted and he shouldn't be given the Batgirl treatment.

----------


## oasis1313

> Ugh! No thanks. 
> Damian is not the character to make all warm and fuzzy and kid-friendly. 
> Nothing about him has been light-hearted and he shouldn't be given the Batgirl treatment.


Sure, Damian is a sociopath around other people.  He can relate to fuzzy animals much better than he can to human beings.

----------


## Nick Miller

we have lil Gotham for that.

----------


## oasis1313

> we have lil Gotham for that.


I WISH!!!!!!!!  It was my favorite book.  I'd love to see it back.

----------


## Stormcrow

OK, now I'm tempted to pick up Bat-Mite because the Damian team-up might just be the most fantastic thing ever.

*BAT-MITE #3*
Written by DAN JURGENS
Art and cover by CORIN HOWELL
On sale AUGUST 5 • 32 pg, FC, 3 of 6, $2.99 US • RATED E
Bat-Mite and Robin! It had to happen…even if Damian fights it every step of the way! Does Bat-Mite really believe that Batman’s son will welcome his efforts to coach him? Sadly, yes. Say hello to crime fighting’s new Dysfunctional Duo.

----------


## Stormcrow

Damian faces off against Deathstroke at last! It was getting ridiculous that at this point they hadn't even met face to face, given Slade's prominence in the _Son of Batman_ animated movie and the classic Robin/Deathstroke rivarly. I'm glad Gleason got to do it and not Tony Daniel!

Wonder if the incident with Slade taking over Damian's body from Morrison's _Batman and Robin_ is still in continuity?

And I'm guessing the Maya they talk about is Nobody II and a Ducard?

*ROBIN, SON OF BATMAN #4*
Written by PATRICK GLEASON
Art and cover by PATRICK GLEASON and MICK GRAY
GREEN LANTERN 75 Variant cover by HOWARD PORTER
On sale SEPTEMBER 16 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US • RATED T
Retailers: This issue will ship with two covers. Please see the order form for more information.
It’s Robin vs. Deathstroke! The troubles in Maya’s past come back to haunt her. Will Damian and Goliath be forced to leave her to fend for herself, or can they find a way to help their new ally?

----------


## joybeans

Damian with a gun is weird.

----------


## t hedge coke

Shoot that floor, boy! Hit no one! Shoot that floor!

----------


## SpiderWing20

> Damian faces off against Deathstroke at last! It was getting ridiculous that at this point they hadn't even met face to face, given Slade's prominence in the _Son of Batman_ animated movie and the classic Robin/Deathstroke rivarly. I'm glad Gleason got to do it and not Tony Daniel!
> 
> Wonder if the incident with Slade taking over Damian's body from Morrison's _Batman and Robin_ is still in continuity?
> 
> And I'm guessing the Maya they talk about is Nobody II and a Ducard?
> 
> *ROBIN, SON OF BATMAN #4*
> Written by PATRICK GLEASON
> Art and cover by PATRICK GLEASON and MICK GRAY
> ...


I was hype for this, but then I remembered Son of  Batman

----------


## joybeans

> I was hype for this, but then I remembered Son of  Batman


Yes, but this comic will actually feature the character of Damian Wayne.

----------


## 8BitRedBeard

I just ordered my first Damian Wayne comic, I'm pretty excited!

----------


## Diggy

> I just ordered my first Damian Wayne comic, I'm pretty excited!


What u get?

----------


## 8BitRedBeard

Robin: Son of Batman #1

----------


## Stormcrow

Dustin Nguyen's variant for Robin SOB #3! So damn great.

----------


## Godlike13

How old is Nobody II. Im wondering if they going for her to become a love interest. Hope not, because Maps is clearly the only one for Damian.

----------


## Kurtzberg

> How old is Nobody II. Im wondering if they going for her to become a love interest. Hope not, because Maps is clearly the only one for Damian.


How about neither, let's forget about bothering with a love interest for an 11 year old, it's an unnecessary plot device at this point.

----------


## ekrolo2

> How about neither, let's forget about bothering with a love interest for an 11 year old, it's an unnecessary plot device at this point.


Besides, Damian being completely asexual would be a good change of pace from the rest of the males of the family who're all more or less ladies men.

----------


## Kurtzberg

> Besides, Damian being completely asexual would be a good change of pace from the rest of the males of the family who're all more or less ladies men.


Not sure I'd like that for twofold reasons, firstly because it would seem like a clumsy retcon so DC can say we've got diversity, because they've had several instances of him expressing interest in females already (A possible crush on Supergirl here, questions about Katana there, picking up girls to go cruising in the Batmobile,  expressing interest in older women, his intense staring at Cassandra maybe? Aspects of his interaction with Steph, etc.). It hasn't ever been anything serious, mostly played for laughs as awkward or innocent, but it's been pretty consistent over the history of the character. It would feel like a sharp swerve so they could be like "Hey look, asexual Robin, diversity and in no way pandering, no sir."

Primarily though,I'd rather actually steer clear of the issue all together because narrative wise why should the sexuality of a child really be an issue at all? I don't need the sexuality of a child who hasn't even reached puberty explored in depth or defined clearly. It's completely unnecessary and slightly creepy that people would focus on the sexuality of a preteen.

----------


## ekrolo2

> Not sure I'd like that for twofold reasons, firstly because it would seem like a clumsy retcon so DC can say we've got diversity, because they've had several instances of him expressing interest in females already (A possible crush on Supergirl here, questions about Katana there, picking up girls to go cruising in the Batmobile,  expressing interest in older women, his intense staring at Cassandra maybe? Aspects of his interaction with Steph, etc.). It hasn't ever been anything serious, mostly played for laughs as awkward or innocent, but it's been pretty consistent over the history of the character. It would feel like a sharp swerve so they could be like "Hey look, asexual Robin, diversity and in no way pandering, no sir."
> 
> Primarily though,I'd rather actually steer clear of the issue all together because narrative wise why should the sexuality of a child really be an issue at all? I don't need the sexuality of a child who hasn't even reached puberty explored in depth or defined clearly. It's completely unnecessary and slightly creepy that people would focus on the sexuality of a preteen.


While I can certainly see where you're coming from and I'm not a fan of just pandering for the sake of pandering either, I think it would be great to have at least one comic book character who remains completely free of romances. A character who can stay free of the stupid shipping wars that are constantly brought up with Dick and Tim because he knows his life is the job and he's got no interest in anything but the job which is how he was portrayed in the 666 future issues.

----------


## Kurtzberg

> While I can certainly see where you're coming from and I'm not a fan of just pandering for the sake of pandering either, I think it would be great to have at least one comic book character who remains completely free of romances. A character who can stay free of the stupid shipping wars that are constantly brought up with Dick and Tim because he knows his life is the job and he's got no interest in anything but the job which is how he was portrayed in the 666 future issues.


Well I think you're trying to escape the inescapable, there is that Tumblr wasteland subset of the fandom where everything is secondary to the "shipping" that doesn't care that in all likelihood Damian probably sees Maps as one step up from completely useless, a mere civilian. 
I mean, look at that kid's arrogance and expectation levels, what woman would actually register on his radar?.... 
She'd have to be some kind of Wonder Woman/Supergirl/Shiva hybrid for him to actually humble himself enough say the words "I love you", the Mary Sue-est of Sues. Plus, the kid is never actually going to grow up to the age to have a real relationship, because that would age Bruce too much. So I think we're all pretty safe from it happening in actuality but that will never stop the internet from creating fan art and fan fiction and telling themselves that their one true pairing is all that is right...

----------


## Stormcrow

Looney Toons variant for Robin SOB #6, Granny to the rescue!!!

----------


## Frontier

Granny looks like she's about to kick some butt  :Cool: .

----------


## Sparkedflint

I've always preferred the Robins to Bruce, with Carrie Kelly being the only exemption.  (I don't even know why to be honest, though I wouldn't mind if she had more involvement with Damian)
But when Damian was first introduced to me (I believe it was the Battle for the Cowl), i did not like him.  Like people everywhere still say, he was bratty, he was annoying.  But I feel since then he has matured in a wonderful way.  He has become, hands down my favorite Robin.  I feel like most people who still trash talk him, have not allowed for this character to develop in the manner I feel he has in the comics.  He's still a little son of a .. Talia, but that's part of the reason I love him.  He's not innocent, he's not predictable, he isn't afraid.  He is the son of a Demon and a Saint who pretends to be a demon.  He uses a sword (wish he'd use it more :P), and his potential (powered or depowered) surpasses that of even his father.  I support the decision he made against Nobody and would like to see more of this.  He needs to be smarter then his father.  Some people will have to bear the burden of evil to ensure more severe evils do not continue.  Dexter, I mean Damian?  This is the character that got me throwing money at DC again, this is the character that has brought me back to the Batfamily.  To that, I murmur 'tt'

----------


## Stormcrow

Solicitation for November! Killer cover, this one.

*ROBIN: SON OF BATMAN #6*
Written by PATRICK GLEASON
Art and cover by PATRICK GLEASON and MICK GRAY
LOONEY TUNES Variant cover by PATRICK GLEASON and Warner Bros. Animation
On sale NOVEMBER 18 • 32 pg, FC, $3.99 US • RATED T
Retailers: This issue will ship with two covers. Please see the order form for details.
The epic showdown with the rival Lu’un Darga family is here! And if that’s not enough, Damian must face the crimes of his past and make a choice about the Year of Blood that might change everything. With his mother, Talia, and his new friends Mya and Goliath beside him, the adventure comes to a head for the Son of Batman.

----------


## Frontier

So Talia joins the group, which should be...interesting, to say the least. Especially considering her ambiguous mental state at the moment.

----------


## Rac7d*

Has thier really been no mention of him in Batman and robin eternal

is because of war of the robin

----------


## Sparkedflint

> Has thier really been no mention of him in Batman and robin eternal
> 
> is because of war of the robin


War of the Robin?  Is this a future arc?

----------


## Kurtzberg

> War of the Robin?  Is this a future arc?


I think Robin War was what was meant, the crossover between Robin:SOB, We Are Robin and Gotham Academy coming near the end of the year.

----------


## Stormcrow

That toothless grin is _everything_.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> Well I think you're trying to escape the inescapable, there is that Tumblr wasteland subset of the fandom where everything is secondary to the "shipping" that doesn't care that in all likelihood Damian probably sees Maps as one step up from completely useless, a mere civilian. 
> I mean, look at that kid's arrogance and expectation levels, what woman would actually register on his radar?.... 
> She'd have to be some kind of Wonder Woman/Supergirl/Shiva hybrid for him to actually humble himself enough say the words "I love you", the Mary Sue-est of Sues. Plus, the kid is never actually going to grow up to the age to have a real relationship, because that would age Bruce too much. So I think we're all pretty safe from it happening in actuality but that will never stop the internet from creating fan art and fan fiction and telling themselves that their one true pairing is all that is right...


Ehhh, I wouldn't think she would have to be the Sue of Sues, honestly. Damian has matured enough, I think, that he wouldn't act as arrogant as in the past. He's not the same boy that came to Gotham to become Robin, he's learned a lot. What I do think is that he needs to be a kid first before any love interest is brought in, and he'd have to be in his early teens before that happens. I'd like to see him in a Young Justice group, that would be nice. As for the female: she'd have to be smart for one thing, not bloody genius, but clever enough to see past his loner nature I would say. Would have to be really understanding, possibly a year or so older then him at most, If you took the stuff that he seemed to like from the other females that he exhibited interest in you get: 

Strong -doesn't have to be a physical strength, but more something confident and showing skills of some sort. (Kara, Seph, Cassie, Cass, etc)
Clever -Someone who can deal with his more sarcastic bits but also think on their feet at times. 
Fun to be around -Someone who can still be a kid, doesn't want to push him to be one way or another. 
Kind or Compassionate -Damian seems drawn to people that tend to be opposite him when it comes to the view of the world. He's a trained killer, Steph and Kara were the opposite, caring and compassionate of others, which I think he responds to. 
Trusting -Someone that shows him trust and loyalty, and won't be scared of him or his family and his past. 

I don't think he would like a valley girl, or someone that likes him because of the Wayne name. Of the few girls around his age in the DCU right now and in the past: 

Iris West -Walley's daughter who I think was going to be in YJ the second run. She had a witty sense of humor and wouldn't let Damian's attitude get in the way, and she was very clever as far as history was showing us. 

Helen Jordan -Hal Jordan's nice, Last scene in the Spector, she's a reality warper who seemed very optimistic about things. Could easily mess with the big guys (With Ollie she teased him about Being Batman), and showed a lot of compassion for even the lowest of things. On top of that, she was practically fearless, so she wouldn't freak out over Damian's past. 

The young girl from Stephs book series, I can't recall her name, but she was friendly to Damian and insisted that they play together when they first met and she wanted to hang out even after everything. She was probably going to be the next batgirl, so there's that factor. 

Jamie's sister, can't think of her name, but she certainly could have been an interesting friend for Damian. 

Lian -daughter of Roy Harper, already learning to shoot a bow and arrow, had a mind of her own...Could probably face down Damian easily. 

Sin -Daughter of Black Canary. The fact that she was willing to teach Big Barda to play pokemon says a lot about her as a person. She's not easily impressed which would be something that Damian could respect. 

Max -Don't know enough about her. 

Red Tornado's daughter -could be something interesting given her past and his past  as well. 

I think that's about it.

----------


## Kurtzberg

> Ehhh, I wouldn't think she would have to be the Sue of Sues, honestly. Damian has matured enough, I think, that he wouldn't act as arrogant as in the past. He's not the same boy that came to Gotham to become Robin, he's learned a lot. What I do think is that he needs to be a kid first before any love interest is brought in, and he'd have to be in his early teens before that happens. I'd like to see him in a Young Justice group, that would be nice. As for the female: she'd have to be smart for one thing, not bloody genius, but clever enough to see past his loner nature I would say. Would have to be really understanding, possibly a year or so older then him at most, If you took the stuff that he seemed to like from the other females that he exhibited interest in you get: 
> 
> Strong -doesn't have to be a physical strength, but more something confident and showing skills of some sort. (Kara, Seph, Cassie, Cass, etc)
> Clever -Someone who can deal with his more sarcastic bits but also think on their feet at times. 
> Fun to be around -Someone who can still be a kid, doesn't want to push him to be one way or another. 
> Kind or Compassionate -Damian seems drawn to people that tend to be opposite him when it comes to the view of the world. He's a trained killer, Steph and Kara were the opposite, caring and compassionate of others, which I think he responds to. 
> Trusting -Someone that shows him trust and loyalty, and won't be scared of him or his family and his past. 
> 
> I don't think he would like a valley girl, or someone that likes him because of the Wayne name. Of the few girls around his age in the DCU right now and in the past: 
> ...


Pretty much none of those characters actually exist anymore in the New52.

----------


## Frontier

So, as far as I'm aware, it looks like Damian gets to be the first Robin with the honor of fighting Deathstroke in this continuity. That's certainly going to be interesting to see, and will probably look phenomenal with Gleason's art  :Cool: .

----------


## Stormcrow

> So, as far as I'm aware, it looks like Damian gets to be the first Robin with the honor of fighting Deathstroke in this continuity. That's certainly going to be interesting to see, and will probably look phenomenal with Gleason's art .


I wonder if they'll ever acknowledge if Dick actually has a history with Deathstroke nowadays. It was hinted at during Kyle Higgins last couple of Nightwing issues and on Grayson #1 but nothing actually confirmed yet.

So for now Damian would be the first Robin to face him officially, and I'm so looking forward to it!

----------


## joybeans

I remember Kyle Higgins saying that he didn't even know if they had history, and he started the New 52 writing for both of them. Tim Seeley has more or less taken a "sure, why not?" approach.

----------


## Rac7d*

Looks like he will be featured in the Justice league vs Teen Titans Film too
the animated universe has been good to him

----------


## Rac7d*



----------


## LoneNecromancer

That Injustice? Cringeworthy writing as usual, then.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

I like his look in the injustice comic, wouldn't mind seeing it come back if Damian ever grows up.

----------


## Rac7d*

He looks a lot like dick

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> He looks a lot like dick


maybe an intentional homage by Damian because he and Dick were close when he was younger.

----------


## DamianThomas

> Looks like he will be featured in the Justice league vs Teen Titans Film too
> the animated universe has been good to him


Well I don't think the first two movies did a very good job of portraying him. But Bad Blood did a pretty good job IMHO. Hopefully the new film will continue that.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Well I don't think the first two movies did a very good job of portraying him. But Bad Blood did a pretty good job IMHO. Hopefully the new film will continue that.


I meant as advertisement for the character
I just wish we could see him accepting Dick as a brother more

Note that Damian is 12 now in the most recent film

----------


## The Conductor

You know what I have missed since the New 52 launched back in 2011? Damian and Dick's relationship. I had kind of hoped that Damian would join the Nightwing solo as "Flamebird". The few scenes we've had with the two in the new universe have been wonderful though. 

I love Damian as a character, the setup for him makes it seem like he's going to be the definitive Robin. Like, I wouldn't be surprised of adaptations down the road forego Dick, Jason and Tim in favour of Damian. Not that I'd _like_ for that to happen, I just think it's feasible.

----------


## oasis1313

> He looks a lot like dick


I thought it WAS Dick.  I like Damian being a bratty 10-11 year old (he's at the Woman-Hating stage, so no girlfriends yet) OR I want an ongoing Batman 666 with Damian as the Ultimate Bas-Ass Batman.

----------


## oasis1313

> He looks a lot like dick


I thought it WAS Dick.  I like Damian being a bratty 10-11 year old (he's at the Woman-Hating stage, so no girlfriends yet) OR I want an ongoing Batman 666 with Damian as the Ultimate Bas-Ass Batman.

----------


## Stormcrow

So, DC Collectibles announced their 2016 line-up and among them there's a new Batman: Black & White Statue featuring Robin by Frank Quitely. I assume there's a big chance that might be Damian Wayne, makes me wish I had bought the Batman statue by Quitely to go with it...

----------


## Snidlefighter

I just got into Batman comics, having amassed and read about 20+ batman trades over the last month. A large chunk of what I read was Morrisons 6 year run on batman. My favorite aspect of this run was seeing Damian grow. If I had to name my favorite supporting hero from batman mythos it would easily be Damian Wayne.

----------


## Majesty

Loving Damian's portrayal here

----------


## Stormcrow

Really hoping this means a new Teen Titans series led by Damian for Rebirth, I always love him interacting with other heroes.

And hey, turns out the Black and White statue is actually Damian! So happy about this one!

----------


## DamianThomas

> I meant as advertisement for the character
> I just wish we could see him accepting Dick as a brother more
> 
> Note that Damian is 12 now in the most recent film


Where does it say he's 12? In the comics he's 11, according to Patrick Gleason.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Where does it say he's 12? In the comics he's 11, according to Patrick Gleason.


I said the films
time is passing through it as each film comes
noticed damian is taller

----------


## DamianThomas

> I said the films
> time is passing through it as each film comes
> noticed damian is taller


But I'm asking if that's ever been stated directly in the films. I'm assuming you're referring to the line in Bad Blood where Talia says she has thought about Bruce for the last 12 years, but don't forget that would include the 9 months Damian would have been in gestation in the artificial womb, so 11 would be more likely still.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

So they're aging him a bit more in the movies/new animated universe, I'm betting it's probably because Stuart Allen his voice actor is growing up so they need to advance his character so that he's not sounding too old for being 10 years old anymore. 

So he's 11 now, well at least we're going up there in age. Slowly.

----------


## Nick Miller

> Loving Damian's portrayal here


Haha omg 

Damian vs Superman directed by zack snyder

----------


## Doctor Know

> Haha omg 
> 
> Damian vs Superman directed by zack snyder


I think you mean *Son of BatGod vs Superman*.
Directed by Bruce Timm
Penned by Grant Morrison


So I just finished reading all 3 volumes of Batman Inc. I really, really enjoyed this tale, but I can't help but feel that Morrison went too far with his murder of Damian (his own character) and the way he vilified Talia. More extreme than I would've liked to see.

----------


## Stormcrow

Sadly, there was no Robin title announced for DC's Rebirth line... I can only hope the rumors of Damian joining the Teen Titans are true (and judging by the upcoming _Justice League vs Teen Titans_ movie, it seems very likely) and that Patrick Gleason remains attached to the character in any capacity.

----------


## joybeans

I wonder how Gleason would handle a Teen Titans book.

----------


## Berry

My crazy guess is he might be in Super Sons? 
But wherever Damian is, I hope Gleason follows.

----------


## jules

> I wonder how Gleason would handle a Teen Titans book.


Based on how he's done with Robin:SOB, I'd certainly like to see it.

It also occurs to me that with the writer change on Batman, and that title going twice-monthly, the incoming writer may well want to include him as a supporting character for Bruce in a way that Snyder didn't feel able to. All those extra pages probably lend themselves to an expansion in the Batman title cast that in recent years has been directed to the weeklies, which aren't going to be there any more. If so, that might also factor into why he doesn't have a solo title this time around.

----------


## Godlike13

Im very upset that Robin SoB is not getting a rebirth book. Doesn't make sense to me. I mean frigging RHatO made it through.

----------


## batsgrayson

Didn't rumors say he'll lead the teen titans? But it's a shame SoB won't be continuing it was a great book.

----------


## scary harpy

> *Im very upset that Robin SoB is not getting a rebirth book*. Doesn't make sense to me. I mean frigging RHatO made it through.





> Didn't rumors say he'll lead the teen titans? *But it's a shame SoB won't be continuing it was a great book*.


Yeah, I'm bummed about this too.

----------


## Godlike13

> Didn't rumors say he'll lead the teen titans? But it's a shame SoB won't be continuing it was a great book.


Yes, but i don't trust the office TT is ran out of, and i was really enjoying what Gleason was doing with Damian. Plus after how it turned out for Tim, making TT his main book, im freaking out. I want him in TT, because i believe him to be just what TT needs, but at that same time i didn't want him to be just with TT like they did with Tim. 

Who knows though, maybe he's in Super Son. And that could be something.

----------


## oasis1313

> Yes, but i don't trust the office TT is ran out of, and i was really enjoying what Gleason was doing with Damian. Plus after how it turned of for Tim, making TT his main book, im freaking out. I want him in TT, because i believe him to be just what TT needs, but at that same time i didn't want him to be just with TT like they did with Tim. 
> 
> Who knows though, maybe he's in Super Son. And that could be something.


Tim has a second book with Batman Beyond, right?

----------


## Godlike13

> Tim has a second book with Batman Beyond, right?


I can't imagine there not bringing Terry back for that.

----------


## oasis1313

> I can't imagine there not bringing Terry back for that.


I couldn't imagine that DC would take Terry's book away from him and give it to Tim.

----------


## DGraysonWorldsGreatestSpy

If Damian takes both Teen Titans and Super-Sons does that mean Tim is forever Beyond?

----------


## oasis1313

> If Damian takes both Teen Titans and Super-Sons does that mean Tim is forever Beyond?


I'd give Tim a team book with Poppy Ashmore.

----------


## batsgrayson

> If Damian takes both Teen Titans and Super-Sons does that mean Tim is forever Beyond?


God, I hope not. It's kind off a wasted opportunity having a Batman Beyond Rebirth and not bring Terry back.

----------


## Stormcrow

> I wonder how Gleason would handle a Teen Titans book.


I think he'd be great, if he could get Damian's voice correctly he can write anyone else. And the interactions between Damian and Maya were always fun, he'd kill it in a team book. Actual character work is what the Teen Titans have been lacking for a long time, Gleason can give them that and with Damian things are never dull.

----------


## Doctor Know

> Yes, but i don't trust the office TT is ran out of, and i was really enjoying what Gleason was doing with Damian. Plus after how it turned of for Tim, making TT his main book, im freaking out. I want him in TT, because i believe him to be just what TT needs, but at that same time i didn't want him to be just with TT like they did with Tim. 
> 
> Who knows though, maybe he's in Super Son. And that could be something.


TT needs more than just Damian to fix it. TT needs a roster than develops more than the YJ 4, and good stories. Both of which have been in short supply since before the New 52 reboot. As things stands now, it would bring Damian down in the muck of drivel that is the TT.

----------


## Godlike13

> TT needs more than just Damian to fix it. TT needs a roster than develops more than the YJ 4, and good stories. Both of which have been in short supply since before the New 52 reboot. As things stands now, it would bring Damian down in the muck of drivel that is the TT.


I think TT needs to build a new roster and generation around Damian, and throw out the YJ4. Of course they need more than just that, but it'd be a start in the right direction.

----------


## Grayson - The Dark Heir

Calling it now, Super Sons is all about Jon White and Damian. Teen Titans features the two of them on the team as well. Throw in a couple other heroes their age (Emiko, for example), add in a two regular members (Gar and Raven, most likely), and you have a really good team right there.

----------


## darkseidpwns

Very bummed about lack of Damian,I'm a huge Deathstroke fan and even I dont want to read about him twice a month and yet his lower selling book made it back. I'd rather Damian be back with Bruce or Dick than star in books edited by the Superman office. They'll drive anything in to the ground,Damian cant save Titans and neither can Dick for that matter and anything with Jon will have Jurgens attached to it.

----------


## Doctor Know

> I think TT needs to build a new roster and generation around Damian, and throw out the YJ4. Of course they need more than just that, but it'd be a start in the right direction.


I'd put Damian on a team with kids his age. Like Klarion the Witch Boy, Ystina (Shining Knight) and Toyman 3 (the Japanese kid).

----------


## The Conductor

> Calling it now, Super Sons is all about Jon White and Damian. Teen Titans features the two of them on the team as well. Throw in a couple other heroes their age (Emiko, for example), add in a two regular members (Gar and Raven, most likely), and you have a really good team right there.


That sounds absolutely amazing! I'd buy multiple copies to keep sales up!

----------


## Thad937

I was curious about Goliath so I started reading Robin Son of Batman.  It's very entertaining and I love the art.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I think TT needs to build a new roster and generation around Damian, and throw out the YJ4. Of course they need more than just that, but it'd be a start in the right direction.


The issue becomes is that we will loose a generation of young heroes with no place to be
Also if young justice miraculously comes back it be a waste for their roster to not align

----------


## Dataweaver

> I think TT needs to build a new roster and generation around Damian, and throw out the YJ4. Of course they need more than just that, but it'd be a start in the right direction.


They're already halfway there, with both Kon-El and Bar-Torr gone.  It's just Tim and Cassie now.  

And as a fan of Tim Drake, I've gotta say: the best thing that could happen to him right now would be to leave the Teen Titans.  




> Calling it now, Super Sons is all about Jon White and Damian. Teen Titans features the two of them on the team as well. Throw in a couple other heroes their age (Emiko, for example), add in a two regular members (Gar and Raven, most likely), and you have a really good team right there.


I agree about the Super Sons; but I'll be surprised if Damian joins the TT.

----------


## Godlike13

> The issue becomes is that we will loose a generation of young heroes with no place to be
> Also if young justice miraculously comes back it be a waste for their roster to not align


Well they can try to salvage the ones they can, by moving them on to something else and seeing how that shakes out, but these character have become so awful that they need to loose them. They are already kind of lost as it is, and all they're doing now is taking Teen Titans down with them.

----------


## Dataweaver

I think you've got that backward: the YJ4 haven't been destroying the TT; the TT have been destroying the YJ4.  

I'm not opposed to briging Damian on board with the TT; but keep in mind that you're as likely to damage Damian by doing so as you are to fix the TT.  Likewise, I'd like to see Tim removed from the TT (and maybe put in charge of the We Are Robin crowd) so that the TT writers can't do any more damage to him.

----------


## joybeans

https://twitter.com/DCComics/status/713032674978373632

As many suspected, Super Sons is a team-up between Damian and a Superboy (possibly Jon Kent).

----------


## Kurtzberg

> https://twitter.com/DCComics/status/713032674978373632
> 
> As many suspected, Super Sons is a team-up between Damian and a Superboy (possibly Jon Kent).


Well, it's what I hoped for. Having Damian on the Titans just seemed so messy, and it would needlessly make certain subsets of the fandom angry. 
Dan Didio, while I'm not a fan of him but I realize the power his opinions hold, has said the Super Sons was a concept he really loved in his younger days; so I expect the book gets a bunch of support and a good creative team.

----------


## Godlike13

> https://twitter.com/DCComics/status/713032674978373632
> 
> As many suspected, Super Sons is a team-up between Damian and a Superboy (possibly Jon Kent).


I can live with this. Hopefully done by Gleason.

----------


## btmarine23

I wish they would just leave young Damian with his Father.  They created a 10/12 year old boy/son of Batman and are doing everything to divorce him of that.  Does anyone at DC have children?  Why create a father with a 10 year old ninja son that is steeped in 75 years of lore and ignore it?  They have their Robin and now Duke is going to wear that mantle?  Sounds like another Robin is going to die otherwise we can field a football team of Robins pretty soon, all these children without a home..most killed/resurrected/retconned/parents brutalized list goes on..so why not bring Duke on…Im sure his parents are ok…wait no.

----------


## Naruto1996

Son Of Batman(Damian Wayne)
Son Of Superman(Jonathan Lane Kent)

http://www.comicbookresources.com/ar...uper-sons-more

https://twitter.com/DCComics/status/713032674978373632

----------


## Master Man

"Damian Wayne decides he's going to lead the new Teen Titans, and nobody wants him to, so it's Robin versus the Teen Titans," Johns teased.

This sounds like it's gonna be fun.  :Embarrassment: 

Also looking forward to Super Sons and hoping the little git turns up in Nightwing from time to time.

----------


## Rac7d*

I hate black wally west but it looks like hes here to stay whatever

----------


## vasir12

> I hate black wally west but it looks like hes here to stay whatever


Why you hate him?

----------


## Rac7d*

> Why you hate him?


I am not a fan of coloring over characters  just for the sake of diversity
a black speedster exist why not use him,


He wont last anyway,

----------


## Nick Miller

> "Damian Wayne decides he's going to lead the new Teen Titans, and nobody wants him to, so it's Robin versus the Teen Titans," Johns teased.
> 
> This sounds like it's gonna be fun. 
> 
> Also looking forward to Super Sons and hoping the little git turns up in Nightwing from time to time.


Yes!

He is on the cover of Nightwing, so 3 books for damian, but no gleason! Sad.

----------


## Godlike13

> I hate black wally west but it looks like hes here to stay whatever


Hmm, Damian on TT is a win, and i don't mind that they're going the animated movie route.

----------


## Godlike13

This looks like its gonna be a hoot, and with Gleason on Superman im really hoping he has a hand on this too.

----------


## TooFlyToFail

> I hate black wally west but it looks like hes here to stay whatever


Hopefully he gets his ass humbled.

----------


## HellHere

Hmm. So Damian is definitely not Robin going forward. Wonder what he's going to be called now.

----------


## Godlike13

> Hmm. So Damian is definitely not Robin going forward. Wonder what he's going to be called now.


What?
......

----------


## Kurtzberg

> Hmm. So Damian is definitely not Robin going forward. Wonder what he's going to be called now.


Considering he is still wearing his Robin gear, I'm guessing Robin.... and the rest will be some confusing mess, but he'll still be Robin, especially when he's headlining two books and from the Nightwing art, probably showing up in a third. Without taking into account the possibility, maybe, it's kind of crazy, but actually, sort of interacting with his dad once in a while in one of his books.

----------


## HellHere

> Considering he is still wearing his Robin gear, I'm guessing Robin.... and the rest will be some confusing mess, but he'll still be Robin, especially when he's headlining two books and from the Nightwing art, probably showing up in a third. Without taking into account the possibility, maybe, it's kind of crazy, but actually, sort of interacting with his dad once in a while in one of his books.


Actually, yes, I just remembered reading something the other day that makes it sound like Duke won't have th Robin name. Maybe. You're probably right that it's just going to be a mess.

It's irriting that they spent so much time (hmm) manouvering Duke to be Robin while not actually bothering to do much manouvering with the actual Robin.

----------


## Kurtzberg

> Actually, yes, I just remembered reading something the other day that makes it sound like Duke won't have th Robin name. Maybe. You're probably right that it's just going to be a mess.
> 
> It's irriting that they spent so much time (hmm) manouvering Duke to be Robin while not actually bothering to do much manouvering with the actual Robin.


I guess it depends on how you define maneuvering, and how it all plays out. Damian seems to be the most pushed of all the Batman sidekicks at the moment, with being a feature in two different books and a part of an ensemble in one (possibly more) other book(s).

----------


## KrustyKid

Damian with the TT should be fun. Looking forward to it.

----------


## Arnoldoaad

> This looks like its gonna be a hoot, and with Gleason on Superman im really hoping he has a hand on this too.


This gives me some Young Justice(the comic not the tv show) feels
and I like that a lot
also glad to see Goliat in the cover

----------


## Doctor Know

I'm not big on Damian receiving Dick's hand-me-down Titan's roster (most of the members found their way on Tim's gen team as well), but I'll give this a shot.

----------


## Master Man

Currently reading _Gotham Academy vol2_.

ULTIMATE POWER TEAM
Maps Mizoguchi + Damian Wayne

YES!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## godisawesome

> Considering he is still wearing his Robin gear, I'm guessing Robin.... and the rest will be some confusing mess, but he'll still be Robin, especially when he's headlining two books and from the Nightwing art, probably showing up in a third. Without taking into account the possibility, maybe, it's kind of crazy, but actually, sort of interacting with his dad once in a while in one of his books.


I said this on the Tim Drake thread: I think DC's plan is to try and use most of their Robins to explore different aspects of that identity. Thus, Damian gets a redesign to focus on him as Ra's Al Ghul's grandson and as the bratty aristocratic Robin, Tim gets put in an update of his Neal Adams suit and given a team book to focus on his as a partner to Batman and possibly as the awkward geek in a book with two badass girls his own age, and Duke gets Snyder handling him in All Star Batman.




> I'm not big on Damian receiving Dick's hand-me-down Titan's roster (most of the members found their way on Tim's gen team as well), but I'll give this a shot.


I hope they embrace what makes Damian different in Teen Titans; his combative, bratty, and occasionally arrogant demeanor. You do that, and you've got a good foundation to build team chemistry with. You try and make him just Dick Grayson 3.0, and the exact same issues Tim had in the New 52 Teen Titans will creep up to make the book bland. In the same way Tim acted best as the beleaguered minder of his friends instead of as the classic leader archetype, Damian probably works best as the violent half-pint who tries to boss everyone around.

----------


## Agent 37

I'm pumped and have both books ( TT, and Supersons ) pencilled in on my pull list. They both look like a blast.

I'm hoping that Teen Titans can finally deliver!

----------


## Frontier

> I hope they embrace what makes Damian different in Teen Titans; his combative, bratty, and occasionally arrogant demeanor. You do that, and you've got a good foundation to build team chemistry with. You try and make him just Dick Grayson 3.0, and the exact same issues Tim had in the New 52 Teen Titans will creep up to make the book bland. In the same way Tim acted best as the beleaguered minder of his friends instead of as the classic leader archetype, Damian probably works best as the violent half-pint who tries to boss everyone around.


That the premise is basically "Damian vs. The Teen Titans" because he's trying to force himself onto the team as their new leader, I think it's a safe bet they're going to be keeping his personality intact.

----------


## Nick Miller

> Currently reading _Gotham Academy vol2_.
> 
> ULTIMATE POWER TEAM
> Maps Mizoguchi + Damian Wayne
> 
> YES!!!


Future husband and wife fighting crime and solving mysteries🦄🐯🦄🐯

----------


## Rac7d*

Damian was awesome in the new movie
he has personality now and friends 
the public will finally start accepting him

----------


## joybeans

Damian, by Teen Titans artist Jonboy Meyers

----------


## The Whovian

> Damian, by Teen Titans artist Jonboy Meyers


I like it except for the lower front part of the costume where it's red and yellow

----------


## Godlike13

I like that the Teen Titans artist isn't drawing Damian white.

----------


## KrustyKid

> I like that the Teen Titans artist isn't drawing Damian white.


Nice pick up, I didn't notice until you mentioned it. Loving that cover.

----------


## DamianThomas

> I am not a fan of coloring over characters  just for the sake of diversity
> a black speedster exist why not use him,


I agree with this. Its insulting that it seems a black character can only be successful if they ride the coattails of a white one rather than be an original character all their own.

----------


## Master Man

> Damian, by Teen Titans artist Jonboy Meyers


Well, whatever problems _Teen Titans_ might have after _Rebirth_, the art won't be one of them.  :Embarrassment: 

Just finished _Robin - Son Of Batman vol1_. It was the strangest thing, I kept getting something in my eye while reading.  :Big Grin:

----------


## t hedge coke

> I agree with this. Its insulting that it seems a black character can only be successful if they ride the coattails of a white one rather than be an original character all their own.


I could agree, but show me the "black speedster" who was "colored over" and not from an alternate reality to ones where he's white. Wally? I've seen universes where he's a robot. I've seen him turned into an ape.

As far as I know, though, Lois Lane is the only DC character crazy enough to go into a machine and make herself a new ethnicity, though, and that only lasted an issue.

----------


## scary harpy

> Damian, by Teen Titans artist Jonboy Meyers


I think this costume makes him look like a warlord. (With Damian, it works.)

----------


## Darkspellmaster

What's going to be interesting to see if the Super Sons winds up spinning off into a Young Justice book. Actually I wouldn't mind that. Damian and now Jon are the youngest out there, and I would think it would be nice to have a set of kids closer to his age to hang with. He can still work with the TT but the way I see it both boys need to at least have people closer to their ages. 

Love that Damian has the tan skin on him, and I actually like the new costume. Cape though needs to be changed a bit with the weird angle there looking like a lighting bolt. But I like the design over all and he looks like a kid.

----------


## Master Man

I just noticed in that image, Damian's still missing that tooth that Maya knocked out. haha




> What's going to be interesting to see if the Super Sons winds up spinning off into a Young Justice book. Actually I wouldn't mind that. Damian and now Jon are the youngest out there, and I would think it would be nice to have a set of kids closer to his age to hang with. He can still work with the TT but the way I see it both boys need to at least have people closer to their ages.


It looks to me as if Beast Boy and Raven are closer to Damian's age than they were before. Is it just me?

----------


## Kurtzberg

> What's going to be interesting to see if the Super Sons winds up spinning off into a Young Justice book. Actually I wouldn't mind that. Damian and now Jon are the youngest out there, and I would think it would be nice to have a set of kids closer to his age to hang with. He can still work with the TT but the way I see it both boys need to at least have people closer to their ages. 
> 
> Love that Damian has the tan skin on him, and I actually like the new costume. Cape though needs to be changed a bit with the weird angle there looking like a lighting bolt. But I like the design over all and he looks like a kid.


I really think that DC should focus on Super Sons being Super Sons, and any thought in regards to Young Justice being something that can evolve out of it should not be even in their thoughts, just keep it to a junior version of World's Finest. The kid is already tied to Teen Titans, let's make whats on the table right now work first, and not overreach. I think Young Justice is something people really need to just let go in regards to for a while, DC hasn't been able to get Teen Titans right for some time, and now have added another Titans book into the mix, the last thing I'd want right now is them trying to make Young Justice a thing anytime soon. I have a feeling it would end up a book with a roster that really didn't make sense, no top creative talent and probably sell around 20K while fans just loudly complained it wasn't what they wanted out of a YJ book. It's kind of what the whole Rebirth thing is about, right the ship for the core properties, let's see if we can make those successful again.
Additionally, one of the best aspects of Damian for me, is that he doesn't get along with people or really even wants to, he likes animals more than he likes people. That's why I'm at all interested in TT upcoming, they aren't trying to sell that these people will be his friends. They are selling it as him being an antagonist to the others. So, I don't really need him to have kids his own age to be laugh and hang out with, because his character leads me to believe he wouldn't have anything in common with more normal children, or even want to, or maybe deep down want to but never really be able to actually manage to be anything than what he is: Really messed up and strange because of who his parents are. 
He's a bizarre version of his father trapped in a child's body. The humour and lighthearted stuff in regards to his character largely comes from how it's ridiculous because he's so serious, he's the straight man, it's why he worked so well as Dick's Robin. Maya and his dynamic in SOB worked because they didn't like each other, they eventually made peace with each other, but I'm sure she still thinks he's not really bearable because he's an arrogant little snot and she really wouldn't be wrong. I'm not saying he can't ever have softer moments, but those moments have weight and work because 99.9% of the time he's just a $#@$.

----------


## KrustyKid

> I just noticed in that image, Damian's still missing that tooth that Maya knocked out. haha
> 
> 
> 
> It looks to me as if Beast Boy and Raven are closer to Damian's age than they were before. Is it just me?


Beast Boy looks pretty much the same, anywhere from 13-14. Raven looks younger for sure. Which helps since she looked like she was in her twenties, lol

----------


## Rac7d*

i was wondering if jon would join up with the titans later or is he not yet a teen
I mean how old is damian now 12

dont say 10 becasue that would mean all the events of new 52 have been less then a year and i doubt that

----------


## KrustyKid

> i was wondering if jon would join up with the titans later or is he not yet a teen
> I mean how old is damian now 12
> 
> dont say 10 becasue that would mean all the events of new 52 have been less then a year and i doubt that


I'm pretty sure Damian is 11, I could be wrong. I'm thinking Jon will join the TT at some point, unless they go a Young Justice route.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> I really think that DC should focus on Super Sons being Super Sons, and any thought in regards to Young Justice being something that can evolve out of it should not be even in their thoughts, just keep it to a junior version of World's Finest. The kid is already tied to Teen Titans, let's make whats on the table right now work first, and not overreach.


I agree that they shouldn't over reach, but the vibe I'm getting right now, even with the art, is a bit of an early YJ, minus kid flash. Even the book art covers are similar in appearance. 

Young Justice issue 1: 

Super Sons

The thing about the TT is that it shouldn't be a YJ clone, just as YJ shouldn't be a TT clone. Not fair to either of them. 




> I think Young Justice is something people really need to just let go in regards to for a while, DC hasn't been able to get Teen Titans right for some time, and now have added another Titans book into the mix, the last thing I'd want right now is them trying to make Young Justice a thing anytime soon. I have a feeling it would end up a book with a roster that really didn't make sense, no top creative talent and probably sell around 20K while fans just loudly complained it wasn't what they wanted out of a YJ book.


Well right now there's a limit to the younger teens out there. YJ was designed to have kids between 12 and 15 I think, while TT was more a 15 and older group in regard to the roster. Prior to the New 52 starting there was going to be a new YJ book with Damian in it, and several other characters that didn't quiet fit into the TT mold that DC was going for at the time. If I remember right, Static, Blue Beetle, Ms. Martian, Super girl, Bat girl, Kid Flash (Iris West) and Robin. I agree that it's too early for a YJ to be formed, but one of the reasons why Johns was able to at least build up the idea of the TT was because of the YJ book and it's cast. It worked really well for the characters and helped develop them into solid people. And yes TT has had it's lows and I think it needs a strong hand to guide it. Well for writers for a new YJ they can just get back Peter David, pretty sure he wouldn't mind working on YJ again.




> It's kind of what the whole Rebirth thing is about, right the ship for the core properties, let's see if we can make those successful again.
> Additionally, one of the best aspects of Damian for me, is that he doesn't get along with people or really even wants to, he likes animals more than he likes people. That's why I'm at all interested in TT upcoming, they aren't trying to sell that these people will be his friends. They are selling it as him being an antagonist to the others. So, I don't really need him to have kids his own age to be laugh and hang out with, because his character leads me to believe he wouldn't have anything in common with more normal children, or even want to, or maybe deep down want to but never really be able to actually manage to be anything than what he is: Really messed up and strange because of who his parents are.


The issue then becomes if he's too much of an antagonist then people will not enjoy him on the team. Damian needs characters around him that can cut into his more antisocial tendencies. Even if he's with kids his own age, that doesn't mean that he won't want to boss them around. The thing is, if you put him with older teenagers it becomes an issue of "Little brother annoying" character. He worked well with Steph in her book because she let him be a kid and that's kind of what's needed for him. He's so serious at times that writers forget he is an 11 year old boy who has been trained since birth to be a warrior. He hasn't had a normal life like Tim, Jason, Steph, Dick. Like Cass he's got an outsider sort of situation. The thing is that having him be around kids his age, who have mostly normal lives, is an interesting counter. With the TT you have Starfire, who's clearly in charge, Walley who's what, 15 or so, Raven and Beast boy are probably the same age, so the only person who's close to his age is Jon. Eventually they're going to have to have him deal with people closer to his actual age. Dick and Tim delt with that in their own ways, why not Damian? 




> He's a bizarre version of his father trapped in a child's body. The humour and lighthearted stuff in regards to his character largely comes from how it's ridiculous because he's so serious, he's the straight man, it's why he worked so well as Dick's Robin. Maya and his dynamic in SOB worked because they didn't like each other, they eventually made peace with each other, but I'm sure she still thinks he's not really bearable because he's an arrogant little snot and she really wouldn't be wrong. I'm not saying he can't ever have softer moments, but those moments have weight and work because 99.9% of the time he's just a $#@$.


Exactly. That's the thing though. Damian's always working with people who are older then him, who tolerate his behavior because "He's a kid", with kids his own age, they probably wouldn't take that, I don't think Jon will at all, and that's where the conflict could grow from as well as character development. Have we ever seen Damian actually forced to act his age, at all? Only times I can think of is with Steph when she had him bounce with her and he seemed to enjoy it. That's why I think a YJ team could work for him in the long run because it would allow us to see how he handles that. Jon and him are a good start, same with the TT, but I do think they need to eventually bring back a book like YJ because of the energy it brought to the DCU and actually changed how people viewed the side kick characters just like TT did before. Both books should have a place, and Damian can work on both if they wanted to.

----------


## Aahz

> i was wondering if jon would join up with the titans later or is he not yet a teen
> I mean how old is damian now 12
> 
> dont say 10 becasue that would mean all the events of new 52 have been less then a year and i doubt that


He was still stated to be 10 in the last comics that mentioned his age. (And since he is artificilly aged he is technically at best 4 or 5.)





> With the TT you have Starfire, who's clearly in charge, Walley who's what, 15 or so, Raven and Beast boy are probably the same age?


Raven and Beastboy are probably more 16 or 17 (at least based the current Titans series), I think I rad that Wally is 12 but since I'm not following Flash I'm not sure.

----------


## reverrb

Damian is probably the best Robin to date

----------


## Kurtzberg

Bleeding Cool has Damian's thoughts in regards to his new Titans teammates, as well as some elucidation in regards to how the team comes together. He's not the kindest person in world, that boy.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> Bleeding Cool has Damian's thoughts in regards to his new Titans teammates, as well as some elucidation in regards to how the team comes together. He's not the kindest person in world, that boy.


Bleeding cool also has something in regards to supersons

Apparently he and Jon are going to be frienemies, this should be interesting and really different from how Kon and Tim started out. Here's to hoping that once Steph is a bit more sure of herself as a superhero she can go and get Damian back in the bouncey house for a bit to remind him he's still a kid. Hopefully Jon will do that.

----------


## KrustyKid

Interesting that Damian would put together a TT group to hunt Ra's rather then go to Bruce on this kind of matter. Perhaps a falling out of sorts?

----------


## Kurtzberg

> Interesting that Damian would put together a TT group to hunt Ra's rather then go to Bruce on this kind of matter. Perhaps a falling out of sorts?


Could just be that he is used to acting without his father there to hold his hand, and feels he can handle it without the big bad Batman, so he just doesn't bother to ask. That's not that a hard angle to sell given what's come before. They could go the tension between father and son route, but it's sort of ground that's been covered over and over with Bruce and Damian, at some point they have to start to move on from that.

----------


## KrustyKid

> Could just be that he is used to acting without his father there to hold his hand, and feels he can handle it without the big bad Batman, so he just doesn't bother to ask. That's not that a hard angle to sell given what's come before. They could go the tension between father and son route, but it's sort of ground that's been covered over and over with Bruce and Damian, at some point they have to start to move on from that.


But if he's looking for the assistance in taking on Ra's I'd find it hard to believe he'd go for help from people he doesn't know very well (TT) as opposed to Bruce. You might be right to an extent, maybe he chooses to bring a team together to showcase he doesn't always need his dad at his side. Perhaps the whole Duke as Bruce's new ward could be what prompts Damian to look elsewhere? So many possibilities. It will be interesting to learn the reasoning behind his choice.

----------


## Stormcrow

> Bleeding Cool has Damian's thoughts in regards to his new Titans teammates, as well as some elucidation in regards to how the team comes together. He's not the kindest person in world, that boy.


Wonder if Ben Percy wrote that? If he did, then what I feared about him taking on Damian is true... This doesn't sound like Damian's voice _at all_. It reads as lifeless and pretentious as his work on Green Arrow. And like the DC animated movies, completely misses the point of Damian's arrogance, making him wholly unlikable.

I've been longing to see Damian interact more with the Titans for a while, such a shame it's happening with this writer...

----------


## Kurtzberg

> Wonder if Ben Percy wrote that? If he did, then what I feared about him taking on Damian is true... This doesn't sound like Damian's voice _at all_. It reads as lifeless and pretentious as his work on Green Arrow. And like the DC animated movies, completely misses the point of Damian's arrogance, making him wholly unlikable.
> 
> I've been longing to see Damian interact more with the Titans for a while, such a shame it's happening with this writer...


I don't have a huge issue with it, and I imagine there will be something of an evolution as to Damian's "voice" over the series, as the point is that he will grow to respect the others. I know Damian isn't the massive ass he used to be, but that's only to people in his immediate circle like Dick or Alfred. He doesn't know these people at all, initially they are tools for him to do a job with.

----------


## Frontier

> But if he's looking for the assistance in taking on Ra's I'd find it hard to believe he'd go for help from people he doesn't know very well (TT) as opposed to Bruce. You might be right to an extent, maybe he chooses to bring a team together to showcase he doesn't always need his dad at his side. Perhaps the whole Duke as Bruce's new ward could be what prompts Damian to look elsewhere? So many possibilities. It will be interesting to learn the reasoning behind his choice.


If I were to hazard a guess...he feels Bruce is too busy in Gotham and he doesn't want to worry him about dealing with the League, especially when Damian's solo was all about him striking out on his own and dealing with his past with the League and Ra's. 

Obviously understanding that he can't take the League out on his own, he seeks out the Titans and tries to mold them into a tactical strike force under his command to help him deal with the League.

----------


## DamianThomas

> He was still stated to be 10 in the last comics that mentioned his age. (And since he is artificilly aged he is technically at best 4 or 5.)


Gleason mentioned he's most likely 11. And gah, do I hate the excuses they come up to fit the "ten years as Batman" idea. "Artificially aged" my ass...

----------


## Dataweaver

With the demise of the five-year timeline, we can jettison the artificial aging stuff.

----------


## Aahz

> Gleason mentioned he's most likely 11.


But it was not really said in the comics. In Batman and Robin #23 it was aid that he was 10 when he died, and in R:SOB #1 he was estimated to be 10 or 11.




> And gah, do I hate the excuses they come up to fit the "ten years as Batman" idea. "Artificially aged" my ass...


 His writers seem mostly to ignore it. If you really go by the timeline he would have been (chronological) 2 or at best 3 when he started his year of blood. That doesn't really fit with the amount of training is supposed to have imo. Maybe if his skills were artificial like Jean Paul Valley's in preflashpoint, but this doesn't seem to be the case (even if they were both born in a glass womb).

----------


## Rac7d*

His teen titans monologue seems to kind

----------


## JoeWithoutFear

Been a fan of Tim Drake for over 10 years and a fan of Jason Todd since New 52.  Been kind of starving for my "Robin" fix since the current Teen Titans book never really, truly hooked me.

I started reading Robin Son of Batman a few days ago to give Damian a chance.  I never liked his jerk attitude and arrogance.  BUT, after reading through all 11 issues (and Robin War) I'm on board! I love his connection to Goliath and I think he has some interesting depth to him.  Plus, sometimes I get a Teen Titans Go (the original cartoon) vibe from him as Robin - and that's a great thing to me!!

Very excited to follow this character in the future and super excited for his post-Rebirth books! September and October feel sooo faaaarrr awwwaaayyyyy!!

----------


## Kurtzberg

> Been a fan of Tim Drake for over 10 years and a fan of Jason Todd since New 52.  Been kind of starving for my "Robin" fix since the current Teen Titans book never really, truly hooked me.
> 
> I started reading Robin Son of Batman a few days ago to give Damian a chance.  I never liked his jerk attitude and arrogance.  BUT, after reading through all 11 issues (and Robin War) I'm on board! I love his connection to Goliath and I think he has some interesting depth to him.  Plus, sometimes I get a Teen Titans Go (the original cartoon) vibe from him as Robin - and that's a great thing to me!!
> 
> Very excited to follow this character in the future and super excited for his post-Rebirth books! September and October feel sooo faaaarrr awwwaaayyyyy!!


That's good, it's always nice when a writer or a book can change your feelings on a character or idea. I was never a big fan of the Robin concept for many, many years. I didn't hate it by any means but it never grabbed me, Dick was far more interesting as Nightwing, Jason was more interesting dead than alive, and Tim was just incredibly boring for me. Then Morrison came along with Damian and I thought, yeah, this is interesting. So it's good that you've found things to like.

----------


## JoeWithoutFear

If I wanted to read more of Damian's adventures since New 52, what should I read besides Robin:SOB?

----------


## Godlike13

Tomasi's Batman and Robin. Its not as good as SOB though.

----------


## JoeWithoutFear

> Tomasi's Batman and Robin. Its not as good as SOB though.


Oh, yea, duh! I knew I was forgetting something obvious. I'll look into that! Thanks!

----------


## Kurtzberg

> If I wanted to read more of Damian's adventures since New 52, what should I read besides Robin:SOB?





> Tomasi's Batman and Robin. Its not as good as SOB though.


B&R has it's high points, Born to Kill was a very solid beginning arc, while Nightmare City and the Requiem silent issue are very strong standalones. While the stages of grief issues with Bruce had some pretty strong moments. The series suffers from getting derailed by crossovers shortly before Damian's death, so the series never really built as much momentum as it could have. It also ended too early probably, once Damian was back, it was done, without really seeming to reach a satisfying climax beyond Damian being back. I could have used a few more issues to build a bit more on Bruce and Damian's relationship which fell to the wayside shortly with Endgame changing the landscape. The Annuals are fun stories as well, specifically the first and last.

----------


## JoeWithoutFear

Thanks for the info!

What about Batman and Robin Eternal? Where and how does that book fit into all this? Batman and Robin launched with New52, right? Was Eternal later? looks like 2015... sorry for my n00b questions, comics are confusing sometimes!! ^_^

----------


## Aahz

> What about Batman and Robin Eternal? Where and how does that book fit into all this? Batman and Robin launched with New52, right? Was Eternal later? looks like 2015... sorry for my n00b questions, comics are confusing sometimes!! ^_^


Batman and Robin Eternal is quite recent. It is technically afaik set before Robin War in the Time line.

But the series is not really about Damian, he only appears in the last issues, and has only a bigger role in one. The series is more about Harper Row, Cassandra Cain and Dick Grayson.

----------


## Godlike13

Given everything else thats happening with the Rebirth issue i can see how this isn't really getting any attention, but the preview gives us Damian's current age.
*spoilers:*
13
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Coal Tiger

> Given everything else thats happening with the Rebirth issue i can see how this isn't really getting any attention, but the preview gives us Damian's current age.
> *spoilers:*
> 13
> *end of spoilers*


That's annoying.  He completely skipped being 12.

----------


## Aahz

> Given everything else thats happening with the Rebirth issue i can see how this isn't really getting any attention, but the preview gives us Damian's current age.
> *spoilers:*
> 13
> *end of spoilers*


Which preview?

----------


## Kurtzberg

> Given everything else thats happening with the Rebirth issue i can see how this isn't really getting any attention, but the preview gives us Damian's current age.
> *spoilers:*
> 13
> *end of spoilers*


It also gives us  *spoilers:*
the saddest, creepiest birthday party scene ever, I mean, he what? Bought that cake himself so he could sit alone in the dark and eat while grinning like a psycho while holding a big knife?
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Master Man

Our little boy's growing up fast.




> It also gives us  *spoilers:*
> the saddest, creepiest birthday party scene ever, I mean, he what? Bought that cake himself so he could sit alone in the dark and eat while grinning like a psycho while holding a big knife?
> *end of spoilers*


Haha, that's our little Damian.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kurtzberg

> Our little boy's growing up fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, that's our little Damian.


In retrospect, it's kind of a quintessentially Damian sort of New52 moment: very lonely.

----------


## KrustyKid

> That's annoying.  He completely skipped being 12.


It does feel off. But since he's going to be a Teen Titan I guess he had to be aged up. As long as the stories are good it won't really matter.

----------


## Godlike13

> It also gives us  *spoilers:*
> the saddest, creepiest birthday party scene ever, I mean, he what? Bought that cake himself so he could sit alone in the dark and eat while grinning like a psycho while holding a big knife?
> *end of spoilers*


Ya that what i was thinking too. Like where the hell his Dick and Al at least. The grinning like a psycho though i took as him knowing he's *spoilers:*
a teenager now and can join the TTs
*end of spoilers*. 
He has plans for them mwhahaha.

----------


## Aahz

What preview are you talking about?

----------


## Godlike13

> What preview are you talking about?


DC UNIVERSE: REBIRTH #1

----------


## Kurtzberg

> Ya that what i was thinking too. Like where the hell his Dick and Al at least. The grinning like a psycho though i took as him knowing he's *spoilers:*
> a teenager now and can join the TTs
> *end of spoilers*. 
> He has plans for them mwhahaha.


Yeah, the narration of "new heroes, new ideas" while he grinned, coupled with the staring down at the number in front of him was a little heavy handed in that regard.

----------


## Aahz

> DC UNIVERSE: REBIRTH #1


Thanks.

*spoilers:*
This age is really wired since it was actually never really confirmed that he had become 11. The last time his age he was just estimated to be 10 or 11.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## The Whovian

> Given everything else thats happening with the Rebirth issue i can see how this isn't really getting any attention, but the preview gives us Damian's current age.
> *spoilers:*
> 13
> *end of spoilers*


That sounds about right

----------


## Master Man



----------


## scary harpy

> Given everything else thats happening with the Rebirth issue i can see how this isn't really getting any attention, but the preview gives us Damian's current age.
> *spoilers:*
> 13
> *end of spoilers*





> It also gives us  *spoilers:*
> the saddest, creepiest birthday party scene ever, I mean, he what? Bought that cake himself so he could sit alone in the dark and eat while grinning like a psycho while holding a big knife?
> *end of spoilers*


I don't know if Bruce remembers he has a son yet.

I do know that this means Damain is going through *spoilers:*
puberty.
*end of spoilers*

Is the world ready for that?

 :Wink:

----------


## Kurtzberg

> I don't know if Bruce remembers he has a son yet.
> 
> I do know that this means Damain is going through *spoilers:*
> puberty.
> *end of spoilers*
> 
> Is the world ready for that?


Well, Bruce did show up in the last few issues of Robin:SOB, so yeah, he remembers he has a son for a few months by the time Rebirth actually hits the shelves.
And, no, the world is not ready for the world's angriest teenager,

----------


## Rac7d*

How old is Jon then ? 13 Damian would have no patience for a child

----------


## Kurtzberg

> How old is Jon then ? 13 Damian would have no patience for a child


I was under the impression he was roughly 10-11 years old, but that may change with Rebirth. Damian has no patience for anyone though, regardless of age, so Jon being aged up a bit likely wouldn't change that fact.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I was under the impression he was roughly 10-11 years old, but that may change with Rebirth. Damian has no patience for anyone though, regardless of age, so Jon being aged up a bit likely wouldn't change that fact.



True but I won't buy the friendship if he's not at least 12

----------


## sifighter

I like that DC still has plans for Damian during Rebirth with Teen Titans and Supersons, both of which I plan on at least reading their Rebirth specials or first issue.

As for the birthday scene, while it was nice they made him a cake they could have at least have been there to say happy birthday or something. I get Bruce probably not being there but at least Alfred or Dick and Tim could have bothered to do that.

----------


## Rac7d*

A teen titian rebirth preview

----------


## Atlanta96

> I like that DC still has plans for Damian during Rebirth with Teen Titans and Supersons, both of which I plan on at least reading their Rebirth specials or first issue.
> 
> As for the birthday scene, while it was nice they made him a cake they could have at least have been there to say happy birthday or something. I get Bruce probably not being there but at least Alfred or Dick and Tim could have bothered to do that.


Tim... Tim probably wouldn't do that. Him and Damian, they don't always get along.  :Smile: 

That's a great looking preview page by the way. Even though I disliked Ben Percy's Green Arrow run so far, I'm still hoping his TT won't be garbage, and that his other disappointing series just weren't right for him. Cause after 10+ years of the Teen Titans being screwed over, DC basically owes us a good series.

----------


## oasis1313

Dick would have come if he could have--maybe he didn't know it was Damian's birthday or he was in Kandahar or something like that.  But Bruce giving Duke the red carpet while ignoring his own child is inexcusable.  No wonder Damian is the Angriest Kid in the World!  I still want that Batman 666 series where Damian is the baddest Batman of them all!  Actually, I'd love to have Lil' Gotham back.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Dick would have come if he could have--maybe he didn't know it was Damian's birthday or he was in Kandahar or something like that.  But Bruce giving Duke the red carpet while ignoring his own child is inexcusable.  No wonder Damian is the Angriest Kid in the World!  I still want that Batman 666 series where Damian is the baddest Batman of them all!  Actually, I'd love to have Lil' Gotham back.


well duke and damian sort of made a truce at the end of robin war
but it is awkward that he is once again in his place. Hopefully that comes up, mabey damian will be a bit more mature since he has aged a bit while everyone else around him has not

----------


## oasis1313

> well duke and damian sort of made a truce at the end of robin war
> but it is awkward that he is once again in his place. Hopefully that comes up, mabey damian will be a bit more mature since he has aged a bit while everyone else around him has not


They're really pushing Duke, so Damian has been shoved aside for that purpose.

----------


## Rac7d*

> They're really pushing Duke, so Damian has been shoved aside for that purpose.


shoved aside as the lead of two new titles? lol tim drake's the one who's been shoved into a remedial course
anyway duke gonna have to deal damian, he good but damian proved back in robin war the differ like freshman and varsity

but i want no animosity between them, besides well see how far they really push duke, or if he vanish like harper

----------


## oasis1313

> shoved aside as the lead of two new titles? lol tim drake's the one who's been shoved into a remedial course
> anyway duke gonna have to deal damian, he good but damian proved back in robin war the differ like freshman and varsity
> 
> but i want no animosity between them, besides well see how far they really push duke, or if he vanish like harper


My question:  WOULD Duke survive without being heavily shipped in a prestigious title--that is, without being pushed?

----------


## Atlanta96

> My question:  WOULD Duke survive without being heavily shipped in a prestigious title--that is, without being pushed?


Nope, We Are Robin was one of the lowest selling DC books of the past year, even for a DCYou series. Hell, even that Batman Beyond series that everyone hated for the premise alone sold better than WAR. I don't hate Duke, but he's not being pushed because there's demand for his character. He's being pushed cause his creators want him to succeed. They value him and Harper Row more than the pre-existing heroes like Tim, Steph etc because they had a hand in their creation and defining their characters.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Nope, We Are Robin was one of the lowest selling DC books of the past year, even for a DCYou series. Hell, even that Batman Beyond series that everyone hated for the premise alone sold better than WAR. I don't hate Duke, but he's not being pushed because there's demand for his character. He's being pushed cause his creators want him to succeed. They value him and Harper Row more than the pre-existing heroes like Tim, Steph etc because they had a hand in their creation and defining their characters.


Well the world doesn't know who he is, it was clear that they are not robin, esp while a solo title of robin existed
This is duke chance to be known by a large audience we'll see what the reception is

----------


## J. D. Guy

Didn't see a thread, so I'll just say it here.

Loved the send off of Robin - Son of Batman, especially that final page.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Godlike13

> Didn't see a thread, so I'll just say it here.
> 
> Loved the send off of Robin - Son of Batman, especially that final page.


Ya, it was alright. Its just hard. Fawkes stuff was ok, but Gleason's stuff was just rocking. SoB is just gonna go down as a bittersweet series to me. Really wish we could have gotten a hardy run with Gleason.

----------


## oasis1313

> Nope, We Are Robin was one of the lowest selling DC books of the past year, even for a DCYou series. Hell, even that Batman Beyond series that everyone hated for the premise alone sold better than WAR. I don't hate Duke, but he's not being pushed because there's demand for his character. He's being pushed cause his creators want him to succeed. They value him and Harper Row more than the pre-existing heroes like Tim, Steph etc because they had a hand in their creation and defining their characters.


Yeah, put Duke in Batman.  If Batman's legions of fans want to buy the Batman book, they have swallow Duke--who happens to be the Harper Row of THIS season.  I'd rather see Bat-Wing relaunched; he has a better story than "Let's give Batman a BLACK sidekick!"  I like Duke OK, but he needs to pay his dues a little bit before he's a star--DC is sabotaging him.  Similarly, CLAIMING that Harper Row was a "fan-favorite" obviously did not make her into one.  People usually don't like anything shoved down their throats.

----------


## Atlanta96

> Yeah, put Duke in Batman.  If Batman's legions of fans want to buy the Batman book, they have swallow Duke--who happens to be the Harper Row of THIS season.  I'd rather see Bat-Wing relaunched; he has a better story than "Let's give Batman a BLACK sidekick!"  I like Duke OK, but he needs to pay his dues a little bit before he's a star--DC is sabotaging him.  Similarly, CLAIMING that Harper Row was a "fan-favorite" obviously did not make her into one.  People usually don't like anything shoved down their throats.


Yeah David Zavimbe was a badass. And I also agree that Duke is an okay character if he keeps his distance from the other Bat-books, but he definitely hasn't earned the exposure he's getting at the moment. If this move does sabotage his character, I really won't mind. And did they seriously claim that Harper Row was a fan favorite? Hah! If she's a fan favorite then Sonic '06 is a video game classic!

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Yeah David Zavimbe was a badass. And I also agree that Duke is an okay character if he keeps his distance from the other Bat-books, but he definitely hasn't earned the exposure he's getting at the moment. If this move does sabotage his character, I really won't mind. And did they seriously claim that Harper Row was a fan favorite? Hah! If she's a fan favorite then Sonic '06 is a video game classic!


The solicits of some comics featuring Harper had words like "the moment everyone has been waiting for" or "fan favorite" lol. I give Duke another year,  the 13 issue arc of Snyder's book will determine his staying power. In King's book all he did was talk from a communicator, basically just there to reinforce Batman Rebirth #1 aka Snyder's status quo. I'm more interested in seeing Bruce partner with or develop some sort of relationship with Gotham Girl than I ever was with anything Duke and she just showed up for one page. Goes to show a unique power set, look and story role can work wonders even with the thinnest of actual plot details.

Nice TT spread but I still dont trust Percy's writing.

----------


## Aahz

> In King's book all he did was talk from a communicator, basically just there to reinforce Batman Rebirth #1 aka Snyder's status quo.


I still think it would have been better to use Tim there instead of Duke. The the thing with Duke is that as soon as he looses his "noob" status, and becomes an experienced crime fighter on his own I don't think that there is much left that makes him unique except being an African American. Maybe Snyder can change this, but with the current size of the Batfamily it will be hard, and sooner or later they need to establish a relation between him and Tim/Steph/Cass (who are all his age) having him only interact with Bruce will not really work, and since Damian apparently is now under the control of the Superman office, he will probably not appear that often.

----------


## Rac7d*

this was cute
I wish Patrick stayed on the entire run, but that only ever seems possible if a book is bad
I kind want to see Robin and the orphans book
this was great for him, a nice story where we learned alot about him and how far he came from being the killing machine he was 7

Hopefully DC doesnt forget Maya or Suren. She could be his future catwoman/Huntress

----------


## adrikito

> this was cute
> I wish Patrick stayed on the entire run, but that only ever seems possible if a book is bad
> I kind want to see Robin and the orphans book
> this was great for him, a nice story where we learned alot about him and how far he came from being the killing machine he was 7
> 
> Hopefully DC doesnt forget Maya or Suren. She could be his future catwoman/Huntress


I've seen a bit of the past batman comics and ... *As I heard .. Damian has improved as a character. I saw all Damian serie.. I want see he again in TT.* 

While she is not his future Talia all will be well with Maya and Damian.

DAMIAN.jpg

NOBODY IS PERFECT.  :Wink: 

DAM.jpg

Funny Scene.

----------


## oasis1313

I can't wait for Damian to introduce Goliath to BatCow, Titus, and Alfred Jr.

----------


## J. D. Guy

> this was cute
> I wish Patrick stayed on the entire run, but that only ever seems possible if a book is bad
> I kind want to see Robin and the orphans book
> this was great for him, a nice story where we learned alot about him and how far he came from being the killing machine he was 7
> 
> Hopefully DC doesnt forget Maya or Suren. She could be his future catwoman/Huntress


I agree, especially with the latter, though I'm one of the few who are still waiting on them to bring Colin back. I really enjoyed their relationship, too, and consider him a catalyst in humanizing Damian early on, along with Dick. Alas, he was one of the characters lost in the New 52 shuffle (kinda like Jackson Hyde), though he kinda vanished before that point, outside of token, non-canon Lil'Gotham appearances.

Still, I miss him and them together, and I seriously hope Maya and Suren don't go the way of Colin.

----------


## SicariiDC

I really wanna check out Robin: son of Batman, is that continuing in Rebirth? 
2 trades thus far?

----------


## Rac7d*

> I can't wait for Damian to introduce Goliath to BatCow, Titus, and Alfred Jr.


already their

----------


## oasis1313

> already their



I love the way Damian was drawn here with the gap between his teeth.

----------


## J. D. Guy

> I really wanna check out Robin: son of Batman, is that continuing in Rebirth? 
> 2 trades thus far?


From what we currently know, no it isn't. It had a 13 issue run and that seems to be that for "Robin - Son of Batman".

Damian will be going on to (attempt to) lead his own Teen Titans in a book of the same name (featuring New52 Wally, Beast Boy, Raven, Starfire, and apparently at some point Brightest Day's Aqualad/Jackson Hyde). He'll also co-star in a book featuring him and pre-52!Clark's son, Jon, called "Super Sons", but we still don't have a concrete date for that yet. They alluded/out right stated it was supposed to come out in August, but there was no sign of it among August's DC solicitations.

----------


## Godlike13

> already their


Man, i would love a poster of this.

----------


## scary harpy

> already their


I see Alfred Jr. is duly impressed.

----------


## SicariiDC

> From what we currently know, no it isn't. It had a 13 issue run and that seems to be that for "Robin - Son of Batman".
> 
> Damian will be going on to (attempt to) lead his own Teen Titans in a book of the same name (featuring New52 Wally, Beast Boy, Raven, Starfire, and apparently at some point Brightest Day's Aqualad/Jackson Hyde). He'll also co-star in a book featuring him and pre-52!Clark's son, Jon, called "Super Sons", but we still don't have a concrete date for that yet. They alluded/out right stated it was supposed to come out in August, but there was no sign of it among August's DC solicitations.


 Thanks for the info! Now Damian: son of Batman was something totally different, right? And wack?

----------


## Tofali

My little Demon will be in a lot of books in Rebirth  :Big Grin:  I can't wait for them to drop.

----------


## J. D. Guy

> Thanks for the info! Now Damian: son of Batman was something totally different, right? And wack?


Not sure what you mean by "wack" (is that good or bad?), but it wasn't different per se. It was a journey to undo what he did when he was still an Al Ghul, right past wrongs. That concept isn't strictly new, even if perhaps the way it was done was new for Damian. Either way, I enjoyed it.

----------


## Dzetoun

> Thanks for the info! Now Damian: son of Batman was something totally different, right? And wack?


Yes.  _Damian: Son of Batman_ was an Andy Kubert miniseries set in what's sometimes called the "666 reality," that is the future glimpsed in Morrison's _Batman Incorporated_ where an adult Damian has become a killer Batman in a post-apocalyptic world.  It doesn't have the quasi-supernatural overtones that you find in Morrison, but it is very dark and, most people think, very strange.  Overall, it was not particularly well received.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I agree, especially with the latter, though I'm one of the few who are still waiting on them to bring Colin back. I really enjoyed their relationship, too, and consider him a catalyst in humanizing Damian early on, along with Dick. Alas, he was one of the characters lost in the New 52 shuffle (kinda like Jackson Hyde), though he kinda vanished before that point, outside of token, non-canon Lil'Gotham appearances.
> 
> Still, I miss him and them together, and I seriously hope Maya and Suren don't go the way of Colin.


I hope so too they were excellent. It would be nice that whereever robin goes he can stay connected to friends like this
Also nice note His friends are all POC thats rare

----------


## LP22

Really looking forward to Teen Titans and Super Sons,and Damian's growing legacy in the Dcu (and hopefully a solo title down the line.)

----------


## oasis1313

> Yes.  _Damian: Son of Batman_ was an Andy Kubert miniseries set in what's sometimes called the "666 reality," that is the future glimpsed in Morrison's _Batman Incorporated_ where an adult Damian has become a killer Batman in a post-apocalyptic world.  It doesn't have the quasi-supernatural overtones that you find in Morrison, but it is very dark and, most people think, very strange.  Overall, it was not particularly well received.


Really?  I thought it was cool.

----------


## Nick Miller

Gleason was asked if/when we will see Damian, he answered with a "tt"

Looking forward

----------


## Rac7d*

> Gleason was asked if/when we will see Damian, he answered with a "tt"
> 
> Looking forward


is he wrting for him again

----------


## Nick Miller

Theres a good chance Jon meets batman and damian in Superman, which is written by tomasi and gleason

----------


## Rac7d*

> Theres a good chance Jon meets batman and damian in Superman, which is written by tomasi and gleason


I smell a playdate
lol

----------


## PowerPlay25

I definitely agree with those who ended up liking Colin as a supporting character to Damian during the "Streets of Gotham" title.   I thought Colin's optimism pitted against Damian's cynicism was a really cool dynamic.   Colin was so friendly and earnest and Damian was so coolly detached at first but then slowly started to thaw.  It was awesome.  But I liked a lot of what was going on in the books at the time.  Unpopular but I thought Dick under the cowl was a great time for the books.  Jim Gordon, Vicki Vale, Lucius, Colin, Tamara Fox were all great in their supporting character roles.

----------


## adrikito

> Really looking forward to Teen Titans and Super Sons,and Damian's growing legacy in the Dcu (and hopefully a solo title down the line.)


I like this kid... Like father, like son... 

*Now I'm seeing in old comics* and understanding the comments of Damian character improved greatly in N52, *I am for when Dick should be batman, and Damian his Robin.*

Someday ... Damian will have another lonely serie.. Now he will be in TT and in an interview I heard that characters like Robin, Batman and Batgirl appear in Nightwing..

----------


## Tofali

Yep, Huntress, Robin and Batman were in today's Nightwing Rebirth. The writing was very good but the art wasn't.

Damian looked strange in this issue.

----------


## Aahz

Still no mentioning of Super-Sons in the OCTOBER 2016 SOLICITATIONS.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Still no mentioning of Super-Sons in the OCTOBER 2016 SOLICITATIONS.


He's got TT and is showing up in Nightwing and Deathstroke, Super Sons clearly will come out when Jon is more established. On a different note the third movie in the Batman Unlimited toyline "Mech vs Mutants" will not feature Red Robin or his voice actor Yuri Lowenthal. It will instead feature Robin and Lucien Dodge will play him. Dodge has been Coy about which Robin he's playing(which should offer a clue itself) but the voice director Wes Gleason just confirmed that it's Damian on his twitter. I hope Tim fans dont go about hating now lol.

https://twitter.com/Wes_Gleason/stat...78258027245568

----------


## adrikito

> Still no mentioning of Super-Sons in the OCTOBER 2016 SOLICITATIONS.


Thanks for this solicitations.. gotham girl still exists, is weird..

----------


## godisawesome

Hey, I'm just happy to see someone in DC media having the balls to feature more than 2 Robins in a single series.

----------


## KrustyKid

> He's got TT and is showing up in Nightwing and Deathstroke, Super Sons clearly will come out when Jon is more established. On a different note the third movie in the Batman Unlimited toyline "Mech vs Mutants" will not feature Red Robin or his voice actor Yuri Lowenthal. It will instead feature Robin and Lucien Dodge will play him. Dodge has been Coy about which Robin he's playing(which should offer a clue itself) but the voice director Wes Gleason just confirmed that it's Damian on his twitter. I hope Tim fans dont go about hating now lol.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Wes_Gleason/stat...78258027245568


Why would Tim fans get mad? I'm a fan of him(and Damian) and it doesn't bother me.

----------


## Godlike13

> DEATHSTROKE #5
> (W) Priest (A) Joe Bennett, Mark Morales (CA) Aco (CA) Shane Davis
> “The Professional” part five! After Slade kidnaps Damian and leaves Rose in the care of Batman, the World’s Greatest Assassin and the World’s Greatest Detective trade partners in a battle of wills!
> In Shops: Oct 26, 2016
> SRP: $2.99


I think i might be more excited by this than TT.

----------


## darkseidpwns

Wonder if Priest will acknowledge Morrison's Batman vs Robin arc, Teen Titans #89-92 and #100 of the Pre-52 volume and Robin: Son of Batman #4? there is history between Damian and the Wilson family, more than the other Robins except Dick and entire Bat family excluding Dick and Cass.

----------


## KrustyKid

> I think i might be more excited by this than TT.


Right there with you. I can't wait for this.

----------


## delaviux

I'm not excited. Priest has written how much he does not like characters like Damian. That is, highly trained children, who can defeat adults through their fighting skills.

----------


## Frontier

> I'm not excited. Priest has written how much he does not like characters like Damian. That is, highly trained children, who can defeat adults through their fighting skills.


He seems more bothered by Damian's status as a trained killer and how that's been addressed in the comics then he does Damian's fighting prowess.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I think i might be more excited by this than TT.


this cover art looks weird, i hope the alternate is better

----------


## darkseidpwns

> He seems more bothered by Damian's status as a trained killer and how that's been addressed in the comics then he does Damian's fighting prowess.


Yup and he's acknowledged that both he and Rose are popular, why would he make them both suck? besides Damian has no business beating Slade anyway, thank God Gleason recognized that.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> this cover art looks weird, i hope the alternate is better


I love it actually, the colors are very vibrant and lol at the tongue.

----------


## adrikito

> I think i might be more excited by this than TT.


HAHAHAH.. I like this cover... This is the 2nd encounter between these two characters, in a short time.

----------


## The Whovian

So this is going to be the Damian vs. Deathstroke rematch. And it's in Deathstroke's book. Hmmmmm, I _wonder_ who will win?

----------


## WhipWhirlwind

> So this is going to be the Damian vs. Deathstroke rematch. And it's in Deathstroke's book. Hmmmmm, I _wonder_ who will win?


Probably the character who should win 9/10 times no matter what book it is.

If Damian gets a few good hits in and makes deathstroke take him seriously then its a win for Damian IMO.

----------


## The Whovian

> Probably the character who should win 9/10 times no matter what book it is.
> 
> If Damian gets a few good hits in and makes deathstroke take him seriously then its a win for Damian IMO.


Well yeah, that's a forgone conclusion. I just don't want it to be ridiculous. Damian held his own for a little while in SOB

----------


## Aioros22

Not expecting Damian to do much but still getting my popcorn ready regardless. 

The coloring of the cover is _delicious_.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Probably the character who should win 9/10 times no matter what book it is.
> 
> If Damian gets a few good hits in and makes deathstroke take him seriously then its a win for Damian IMO.


So he should destroy a 13 year old boy. Deathstroke can't do much to damain, it pretty public knowledge to to harm a true robin brings the bat to you.
Gleason did a good job, that was Damian best fight because he fought like a robin should. Anyone still mad about the animated movie needs to let it go(that deathstroke is not the one we know enhanced and such, he was a coward the whole film, deathsroke is usually sporting, but the way plays cat and mouse with ras, runs from batman it was all ehh.)

----------


## Stormcrow

Apparently announced at SDCC, DC Collectibles will be adding a Super-Sons two pack with Damian and Jon in their Rebirth looks. No pictures were allowed, though...

It's been a long time since DC Collectibles produced a comics-based Damian figure, really excited for this!

----------


## Aioros22

> So he should destroy a 13 year old boy. Deathstroke can't do much to damain, it pretty public knowledge to to harm a true robin brings the bat to you.


I don`t see how Deathstroke would be particularly concerned about that. As annoying as Batman can be to his affairs, he`s one of those characters with a winning track record to Batman and co.

----------


## oasis1313

> I don`t see how Deathstroke would be particularly concerned about that. As annoying as Batman can be to his affairs, he`s one of those characters with a winning track record to Batman and co.


Deathstroke really ISN'T as wonderful as DC thinks he is.

----------


## Arnoldoaad

> I love it actually, the colors are very vibrant and lol at the tongue.


OH!
thats his tongue!
I kept staring at it thinking that he had weird lips he was tryng to kiss him
now it makes sense

----------


## Caivu

I just saw a rumor on Twitter than Damian will be in Detective #940, and they seemed pretty confident it was true. Doesn't make much sense to me, though. Has anyone else heard about this? I messaged them about it but they haven't responded yet. It seems too out of left field to be correct.

----------


## Godlike13

Ya, rumor is Damian is to replace Tim in 'Tec after Tim dies. 

Not :P

----------


## darkseidpwns

What is the source guys?

----------


## joybeans

> I just saw a rumor on Twitter than Damian will be in Detective #940, and they seemed pretty confident it was true. Doesn't make much sense to me, though. Has anyone else heard about this? I messaged them about it but they haven't responded yet. It seems too out of left field to be correct.


Wait, where?

----------


## Caivu

> Wait, where?


These two tweets:

https://twitter.com/PoutyBats/status/756728583050133505

https://twitter.com/PoutyBats/status/756728781021278212

Now, as far as I know, this rumor is confined to literally just these two tweets, and also I'm working from the assumption they're not trolling. Maybe they are, but I'm not going to completely discount any rumor at this point.

----------


## adrikito

> I just saw a rumor on Twitter than Damian will be in Detective #940, and they seemed pretty confident it was true. Doesn't make much sense to me, though. Has anyone else heard about this? I messaged them about it but they haven't responded yet. It seems too out of left field to be correct.


what? is the last chapter of the RISE OF BATMAN... Maybe another members of batfamily participate in the last chapter of this...

----------


## Caivu

> what? is the last chapter of the RISE OF BATMAN... Maybe another members of batfamily participate in the last chapter of this...


Possibly. I have a theory that the end of "Batmen" is going to directly lead into "Night of the Monster Men", and that's supposedly going to have other Gothamites in it aside from Nightwing and the 'Tec cast.

----------


## Atlanta96

> These two tweets:
> 
> https://twitter.com/PoutyBats/status/756728583050133505
> 
> https://twitter.com/PoutyBats/status/756728781021278212
> 
> Now, as far as I know, this rumor is confined to literally just these two tweets, and also I'm working from the assumption they're not trolling. Maybe they are, but I'm not going to completely discount any rumor at this point.


Yeah, that account does not look very credible. Less than 2,000 followers and seemingly no real connection to DC. Also, "Damian Wayne protector" and "Probably crying over Midpollo" in his bio. Heh.

----------


## Caivu

> Yeah, that account does not look very credible. Less than 2,000 followers and seemingly no real connection to DC. Also, "Damian Wayne protector" and "Probably crying over Midpollo" in his bio. Heh.


Oh, I know. And the fact that this is literally the only place I've seen it is also suspect, to say nothing of how they could possibly have gotten this info in the first place. I'm sharing this mainly as a "just in case it turns out to be true" thing, however remote that might be.

----------


## Nick Miller

No word on Super Sons.

I wonder if they are waiting for Gleason to finish his "launch"arc on Superman, and maybe he will be the writer and co-artist?

Super Sons was 12 issues a year right?

----------


## KrustyKid

> No word on Super Sons.
> 
> I wonder if they are waiting for Gleason to finish his "launch"arc on Superman, and maybe he will be the writer and co-artist?
> 
> Super Sons was 12 issues a year right?


This was my same thought. Maybe the two will be introduced at the end of the arch

----------


## oasis1313

> Ya, rumor is Damian is to replace Tim in 'Tec after Tim dies. 
> 
> Not :P


We'll never be that lucky.

----------


## phonogram12

> Yes.  _Damian: Son of Batman_ was an Andy Kubert miniseries set in what's sometimes called the "666 reality," that is the future glimpsed in Morrison's _Batman Incorporated_ where an adult Damian has become a killer Batman in a post-apocalyptic world.  It doesn't have the quasi-supernatural overtones that you find in Morrison, but it is very dark and, most people think, very strange.  Overall, it was not particularly well received.


Yeah, it just wasn't very good at all.

----------


## oasis1313

> Yeah, it just wasn't very good at all.


I loved it.  I'd go out and buy a dozen copies of each issue.

----------


## phonogram12

> I think i might be more excited by this than TT.


As any right thinking person would!  :Smile:

----------


## oasis1313

I love this artwork with Damian sticking out his tongue at Deathstroke.

----------


## Atlanta96

> I love this artwork with Damian sticking out his tongue at Deathstroke.


Yeah, I like seeing Damien turn his brattiness on villains. I'm not interested in Deathstroke but I think I'll buy this issue just for that interaction.

----------


## phonogram12

> Yeah, I like seeing Damien turn his brattiness on villains. I'm not interested in Deathstroke but I think I'll buy this issue just for that interaction.


Deathstroke owning Damien is pretty much going to be the highlight for me.  :Smile:

----------


## Darkspellmaster

In regard to the rumor of Damian on tec, I don't see it happening due to him being used in several other places, super sons for one (which I think is going to eventually launch into a YJ like book with a cast closer to their age) and the TT book, where he's having his grandpa kidnap the members for his team. Damian being on Tec is fine if there's a reason for it, but I don't see it as a full  stint. 

Nice art work for the cover. What age is Damian supposed to be now? Last I checked 11 or 12 at oldest. I'm betting Rebirth probably is going to make him closer to Jon's age.

----------


## Aahz

> Nice art work for the cover. What age is Damian supposed to be now? Last I checked 11 or 12 at oldest. I'm betting Rebirth probably is going to make him closer to Jon's age.


He had his 13th Birthday in rebirth.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> In regard to the rumor of Damian on tec, I don't see it happening due to him being used in several other places, super sons for one (which I think is going to eventually launch into a YJ like book with a cast closer to their age) and the TT book, where he's having his grandpa kidnap the members for his team. Damian being on Tec is fine if there's a reason for it, but I don't see it as a full  stint. 
> 
> Nice art work for the cover. What age is Damian supposed to be now? Last I checked 11 or 12 at oldest. I'm betting Rebirth probably is going to make him closer to Jon's age.


Yup I dont see Tynion using Damian out of his own free will, he did write him pretty well in the crossover but then so did King in Robin War and he isn't using him either.

----------


## Atlanta96

> Yup I dont see Tynion using Damian out of his own free will, he did write him pretty well in the crossover but then so did King in Robin War and he isn't using him either.


I think we can rule out that possibility. DC may be obsessed with Damian right now, but I think even they will draw the line at Teen Titans, Super Sons, Nightwing and 'Tec. Even Damian fans must agree that's too much exposure.

----------


## adrikito

> I think we can rule out that possibility. DC may be obsessed with Damian right now, but I think even they will draw the line at Teen Titans, Super Sons, Nightwing and 'Tec. Even Damian fans must agree that's too much exposure.


DC is more obsessed in John... 

I guess that is enough... until the day that John is in TT(For now not exist plan according DC)  this day I need another Damian book without John..  

There are many complaints about "red hood series", I understand this.... but I not remember complaints about "Robin Son of Batman". this series should not end.. Even I heard about another saga but rebirth end the serie..  :Frown:

----------


## Stanlos

I wondered what the Batboard felt about Damian Wayne.  The animated films are really pushing him hard.  It sounds like you guys are split down the middle on him though.

----------


## Godlike13

> There are many complaints about "red hood series", I understand this.... but I not remember complaints about "Robin Son of Batman". this series should not end.. Even I heard about another saga but rebirth end the serie..


Ya, i agree it kind of sucks the SOB didn't get relaunched, but at the same time it wasn't same after Gleason left. Still would have been nice to see another creator come up with something, not sure who though. I wouldn't have been super thrilled if Fawkes just continued on. Not that he was bad, but he wasn't that good ether. Felt like he was just spinning the wheels.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

Yeah by the end it felt like they were trying to make him into something he's not. I would say if you want a writer for SOB then maybe BQM and let him have fun with him. 

So he's 13 now, a lot older then I thought they would make him. And there's the whole thing with Jon, I wouldn't say DC is obsessed with him, more like people want more characters that are younger like Damian to be around. Having him in the books that he has helps, but if you put him in too many you'll have people who will dislike him.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> I think we can rule out that possibility. DC may be obsessed with Damian right now, but I think even they will draw the line at Teen Titans, Super Sons, Nightwing and 'Tec. Even Damian fans must agree that's too much exposure.


It's normal exposure for a popular character without an ongoing in comparison there was a time when Tim had an ongoing, Teen Titans and guest appearances in Nightwing, Tec, Batman, Gotham Knights, Batgirl etc.

----------


## oasis1313

I wouldn't call DC "obsessed" with Damian.  As part of their product range is geared more and more toward a very adult market, there needs some balance on the other end of the spectrum--a "gateway" character for kids, such as Damian.  Admittedly, Damian is not exactly a sociable, likeable child, but he is slowly finding his way.

----------


## Stormcrow

Patrick Gleason returns to Damian (sort of) in November! The first meeting between Damian and Jon will happen in Superman's book, really hope Gleason is able to draw the whole arc himself or at least alternate with Jorge Jimenez and not someone as jarring as Doug Mahnke.

Here's the solicit for Superman #10 from Newsarama:

*SUPERMAN #10*
Written by PETER J. TOMASI and PATRICK GLEASON -- Art and cover by PATRICK GLEASON and MICK GRAY -- Variant cover by KENNETH ROCAFORT
IN THE NAME OF THE FATHER part one! For the first time, the Man of Tomorrow and the Boy of Steel team up with the Caped Crusader and the Boy Wonder in a father-son adventure you wont want to miss! Damian Wayne has been hearing a lot about this mysterious new Superboy, and nows his chance to find out who he is...
On sale NOVEMBER 2  32 pg, FC, $2.99 US  RATED T

----------


## Frontier

Can't wait to see Tomasi and Gleason back on Damian, as well as his first meeting with Jon  :Smile: .

----------


## Darkspellmaster

Oh man *laughs* I'm sorry the look on Jon's face being taller then Damian. Oh my sides. That is just too perfect!

----------


## Aahz

> Oh man *laughs* I'm sorry the look on Jon's face being taller then Damian. Oh my sides. That is just too perfect!


When I see this picture I'm wondering if they are going to ignore that Damian was aged up to 13 in Rebirth.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> When I see this picture I'm wondering if they are going to ignore that Damian was aged up to 13 in Rebirth.


Ten when he showed up, 11 when Flash point hit, 11 when he died, 12 about a year ago wasn't he? Now suddenly 13? I wouldn't mind him going back a year to 12 to match with Jon just a bit.

----------


## Godlike13

Is Batman smelling Superman?

----------


## KrustyKid

> Patrick Gleason returns to Damian (sort of) in November! The first meeting between Damian and Jon will happen in Superman's book, really hope Gleason is able to draw the whole arc himself or at least alternate with Jorge Jimenez and not someone as jarring as Doug Mahnke.
> 
> Here's the solicit for Superman #10 from Newsarama:
> 
> *SUPERMAN #10*
> Written by PETER J. TOMASI and PATRICK GLEASON -- Art and cover by PATRICK GLEASON and MICK GRAY -- Variant cover by KENNETH ROCAFORT
> “IN THE NAME OF THE FATHER” part one! For the first time, the Man of Tomorrow and the Boy of Steel team up with the Caped Crusader and the Boy Wonder in a father-son adventure you won’t want to miss! Damian Wayne has been hearing a lot about this mysterious new Superboy, and now’s his chance to find out who he is...
> On sale NOVEMBER 2 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US • RATED T


Can't wait for this

----------


## Stormcrow

> Ten when he showed up, 11 when Flash point hit, 11 when he died, 12 about a year ago wasn't he? Now suddenly 13? I wouldn't mind him going back a year to 12 to match with Jon just a bit.


Yeah, I though him being 13 was too much, he should be eleven or twelve. How old is Jon supposed to be anyways?

----------


## KrustyKid

Ya, I would have been ok with 12. But since they have him in TT, I'm sure that was the driving decision.

----------


## Stormcrow

> Ya, I would have been ok with 12. But since they have him in TT, I'm sure that was the driving decision.


That much is clear, but I don't believe it was necessary. He's been in the Teen Titans before, and the fun of it is having this kid bossing around all the teenagers.

----------


## KrustyKid

> That much is clear, but I don't believe it was necessary. He's been in the Teen Titans before, and the fun of it is having this kid bossing around all the teenagers.


Something else we agree on.

----------


## Aahz

> Ten when he showed up, 11 when Flash point hit, 11 when he died, 12 about a year ago wasn't he? Now suddenly 13? I wouldn't mind him going back a year to 12 to match with Jon just a bit.


He was said to be 10 for the most part of the new 52, and maybe 11 after convergence.
And in non of the promoart i have seen for Teen Titans and Super Sons he looks like 13.

----------


## The Whovian

> Patrick Gleason returns to Damian (sort of) in November! The first meeting between Damian and Jon will happen in Superman's book, really hope Gleason is able to draw the whole arc himself or at least alternate with Jorge Jimenez and not someone as jarring as Doug Mahnke.
> 
> Here's the solicit for Superman #10 from Newsarama:
> 
> *SUPERMAN #10*
> Written by PETER J. TOMASI and PATRICK GLEASON -- Art and cover by PATRICK GLEASON and MICK GRAY -- Variant cover by KENNETH ROCAFORT
> “IN THE NAME OF THE FATHER” part one! For the first time, the Man of Tomorrow and the Boy of Steel team up with the Caped Crusader and the Boy Wonder in a father-son adventure you won’t want to miss! Damian Wayne has been hearing a lot about this mysterious new Superboy, and now’s his chance to find out who he is...
> On sale NOVEMBER 2 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US • RATED T


Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!!!!

----------


## Stormcrow

Seems like DC was serious in further reflecting Damian's mixed descent, I'm loving the way he looks in the covers for TT:

*TEEN TITANS #2*
Written by BENJAMIN PERCY 
Art and cover by JONBOY MEYERS 
Variant cover by CHRIS BURNHAM
Retailers: This issue will ship with two covers. Please see the order form for details. 
Damian Knows Best part two! Ras al Ghuls forces make their move! But are Damian and the newly assembled Teen Titans ready to take on such a deadly threat? 
On sale NOVEMBER 9  32 pg, FC, $2.99 US  RATED T

----------


## adrikito

It a luck have Damian in Teen Titans.. his role in Superman 10 will be very small.. is not a Batman comic.


TIM FANS.. I feel sorry for Tim ... I see Duke on 2 comics .. and I think it is not correct do that.. now Kill Tim.. Why?

----------


## Aioros22

> Is Batman smelling Superman?


It`s actually Logan under the cowl. And now you`ll all see it that way.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> Yeah, I though him being 13 was too much, he should be eleven or twelve. How old is Jon supposed to be anyways?


Sorry for late reply, as far as I know, or have heard ages of the teen heroes go something like: 

Tim 15 or 16, maybe 17 not sure
Cassandra Cain around 14 or 15 at oldest
Steph is roughly a year older to the same age as Tim
Damian is supposedly 13, though I'm guessing more 11 or 12 at this point. 

Gar I think is supposed to be younger now at 14 or so, closer to YJ counter part 
Raven is 15 or 14 -please don't pair her with Damian please! 
KF (is he still called Walley) is supposed to be 15 or so

Jon was 10 in the Lois and Clark book, in Action he still seems to be around 10 but in Superman he seems a lot older like 11  or so. I'm not sure. I think he's supposed to be 10 going on 11.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

Damian looks awesome. Please someone get rid of the dumb red nails and feathers on Raven! Also, why is her hair red? And since when does she do spell circles?

----------


## oasis1313

Starfire looks too old to be in the TT book--is she their den mother or something?  Has anybody heard when Super Sons is coming out?  THAT one will be fun.

----------


## KrustyKid

> Starfire looks too old to be in the TT book--is she their den mother or something?  Has anybody heard when Super Sons is coming out?  THAT one will be fun.


Given that Jon and Damian will meet in 'Superman' this November I'd imagine Super-Sons will arrive in January. I can't wait!

----------


## Aahz

> Tim 15 or 16, maybe 17 not sure
> Cassandra Cain around 14 or 15 at oldest
> Steph is roughly a year older to the same age as Tim


TTim was said to be 16 in B&RE and in one of the latest issues of 'tec, Steph was said to be 17 in BE, Cass is probaly also arround 16.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> TTim was said to be 16 in B&RE and in one of the latest issues of 'tec, Steph was said to be 17 in BE, Cass is probaly also arround 16.


So that makes Damian roughly three years younger if you go by the 13 age he has, or more likely between 5 and 6 years younger then Tim. 

And yes, I think they're basing Starfire on the Teen Titans and Robin movie (episode) thing that came out a while ago. Also can't wait for the Super Sons. This should be a blast.

----------


## Aahz

> So that makes Damian roughly three years younger if you go by the 13 age he has, or more likely between 5 and 6 years younger then Tim.


I still don't think that making Damian 13. But we will see.




> And yes, I think they're basing Starfire on the Teen Titans and Robin movie (episode) thing that came out a while ago.


The whole team (with the exception of chanuing Blue Beetle for Kid Flash) seems based on this movie.

 But since all the pre rebirth stuff is afaik still canon Starfire should still be arround Dicks age (21) and Beat Boy and raven should be Tims age (16).

----------


## oasis1313

> I still don't think that making Damian 13. But we will see.
> 
> The whole team (with the exception of chanuing Blue Beetle for Kid Flash) seems based on this movie.
> 
>  But since all the pre rebirth stuff is afaik still canon Starfire should still be arround Dicks age (21) and Beat Boy and raven should be Tims age (16).


She's a better fit for the Titans then the Teen Titans group--that bustline doesn't look like she's been de-aged.

----------


## Stormcrow

Teen Titans: Rebirth #1 variant cover by Doc Shaner! I've been waiting for this one to be released, I really like his style. And I'm actually pretty excited for Damian to take charge of this line-up, hopefully Ben Percy has stepped up his game.

----------


## The Whovian

I really wish Damian wasn't on this team. He's the only one that I like out of all of them. I'd rather he not be on the team, or he was on a better team.

----------


## Alycat

> I really wish Damian wasn't on this team. He's the only one that I like out of all of them. I'd rather he not be on the team, or he was on a better team.


I have nothing against the team, except kid flash, but yeah I wish he was with his dad. Ya know cause he is a child and they've barely spent any time together.

----------


## Atlanta96

> Teen Titans: Rebirth #1 variant cover by Doc Shaner! I've been waiting for this one to be released, I really like his style. And I'm actually pretty excited for Damian to take charge of this line-up, hopefully Ben Percy has stepped up his game.


I still really don't like Starfire's costume. Too much white, bad design. Good thing her costumes change constantly and never last long.

Other than that, I like the look of this team. This could be the year that DC finally breaks the Titans curse.

----------


## KrustyKid

> I still really don't like Starfire's costume. Too much white, bad design. Good thing her costumes change constantly and never last long.
> 
> Other than that, I like the look of this team. This could be the year that DC finally breaks the Titans curse.


I certainly hope so. I'm looking forward to this along with Super Sons

----------


## Frontier

> Teen Titans: Rebirth #1 variant cover by Doc Shaner! I've been waiting for this one to be released, I really like his style. And I'm actually pretty excited for Damian to take charge of this line-up, hopefully Ben Percy has stepped up his game.


Will Shaner be the consistent variant artist? 

I'm really hopeful and optimistic about this book. I think, while not without flaws, Percy's Green Arrow run is leaps and bounds above his old run and I like what I'm seeing so far in previews and such (though I am a little worried about Damian's voice). 

I also think the possible team dynamic and roster is pretty interesting, and could be fun if handled well  :Smile: .

It would be nice to finally have a good Teen Titans book...

----------


## Stormcrow

> I still really don't like Starfire's costume. Too much white, bad design. Good thing her costumes change constantly and never last long.
> 
> Other than that, I like the look of this team. This could be the year that DC finally breaks the Titans curse.


I honestly hadn't noticed Starfire's costume until now. I would've thought they'd keep the Amanda Conner design, with a statue coming out and all.




> Will Shaner be the consistent variant artist? 
> 
> I'm really hopeful and optimistic about this book. I think, while not without flaws, Percy's Green Arrow run is leaps and bounds above his old run and I like what I'm seeing so far in previews and such (though I am a little worried about Damian's voice). 
> 
> I also think the possible team dynamic and roster is pretty interesting, and could be fun if handled well .
> 
> It would be nice to finally have a good Teen Titans book...


Shaner is just around for the Rebirth issue, Chris Burnham is handling the variant covers on the main series.

So wish this book is good, it has everything to be successful. Even Ben Percy has a high profile now that Green Arrow's been a hit. My main concern is Damian's voice as well, here's hoping...

----------


## oasis1313

Is Starfire going to be de-aged, too?

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> Is Starfire going to be de-aged, too?


I don't think so. I think she's gonna be the mentor figure to the kids. And like the others I worry about the voice for Damian, I think a lot of writers forget that he grew up with British English not American English so the writing should really reflect that. Wasn't Morrison and BQM the only two that did that with the writing where his "slang" or comments were written with words that are used in British English over American English? Or am I missing someone here? 

Also, a silly question but one I have to ask given that it is going to be a TT book, anyone think that at some point they're going to start to try to pair Damian up with someone? My worry is that it's going to be Raven (praying that it's not).

----------


## Stormcrow

From Newsarama, new Teen Titans interview with Ben Percy. Please let it be as good as it sounds.

I've been watching Arrow Season 3 recently and I like how the League of Assassins calls everyone by their Arabic new names there, I'm kinda hoping now that Ra's refers to Damian as Ibn al Xu'ffasch at some point.

Here's the Damian-centric bits:




> *Percy:* We know from the DCU Rebirth issue that Damian has turned 13. And that's a critical juncture. It's the tipping point between childhood and adulthood. And he is going to be growing up before our eyes.
> 
> Damian is Damian. He's a tyrant. He is Napoleonic. He's going to make a lot of errors, but the reason people love the character is that behind that sort of jagged armor, there's goodness inside him.
> 
> And he is bringing these characters together, not only because he needs their help — and he's doing it in the worst way imaginable by kidnapping him — but because he's trying to save their lives.
> 
> It's a common threat.
> 
> *Nrama:* _That threat appears to be centered around his past. With you mentioning his birthday, is this a sort of coming-of-age story for Damian? Or are we at least going to see him maturing? Or is it more about the comedy of trying to get these people to work together — or, in Damian's case, forcing them?_
> ...

----------


## oasis1313

I'm really eager to see Damian get his arc, but count me out when Blackfire shows up (again) and Starfire has to be rescued (again).

----------


## Atlanta96

> I'm really eager to see Damian get his arc, but count me out when Blackfire shows up (again) and Starfire has to be rescued (again).


The Blackfire arc is probably when Starfire will get her next redesign. The less revealing a Starfire costume is, the sooner it is replaced. It's why her original costume and variations of it are by far her most often used.

----------


## Frontier

> I'm really eager to see Damian get his arc, but count me out when Blackfire shows up (again) and Starfire has to be rescued (again).


Or Raven has to deal with Trigon for the umpteenth time  :Stick Out Tongue: .

But I'm a little more forgiving of it given it's all part of Rebirth.

----------


## Stormcrow

Couple of new interviews about Teen Titans from *CBR* and *DC Comics News*, this time with artist Jonboy Meyers. I'm wishing he was also handling writing duties at this point, his insights on the characters are so much more interesting than Ben Percy's.

In the second interview he clarifies Starfire's age and even talks about the Trigon storyline being overdone, but his comments about Damian really caught my attention. Love the focus on his heritage. And he almost convinces me that aging him to 13 years old was a good idea!




> *You mentioned that Damian has turned 13, and in Middle-Eastern cultures he is now a man. There has been a lot of criticism where people have complained that Damian has been white-washed and made too white. I love the fact that you are addressing that. What can we expect from that?*
> 
> Well, Im a person of color too, so, I think its important to represent everybody, you know what I mean. Comics are not just a United States thing, or Canadian thing, its a world wide thing. So, the fact that people can relate to a character, and making a character relatable is really important I think. If you can fall in love with a character and it transcends all genres is great.
> 
> [Middle-Eastern culture] is gonna play a huge, huge role, because the first arc is about how the Teen Titans come together, but also centers around Damians arc first, as a character. Hes such a polarizing character right now, because of his heritage of where he was raised, and how he was raised. So, we want to bring a lot of the Persian influence into it, and Ras Al Ghul is in it of course, and Damians mother is in it. So it centers on him, like when you hit 13, You kind of become a man. Hes at a weird point in his life where hes not a kid anymore and is considered to be a man. But does it feel like it? Hes not grown up yet.
> 
> [...]
> 
> *From watching the Teen Titans show, are any of your relationships similar to those characters?*
> ...

----------


## Atlanta96

Uhh, I thought Damian was Arab, not Persian. I really hope they know those are not the same thing. Persians are people of Iranian descent, and Iran is not an Arab country.

Also, I don't think complaints about whitewashing Damian are entirely fair. Lots of half white, half Middle Eastern people (myself included) appear to be completely white. I'm not saying it's the right way to portray Damian, just that its not implausible either.

----------


## KrustyKid

> Couple of new interviews about Teen Titans from *CBR* and *DC Comics News*, this time with artist Jonboy Meyers. I'm wishing he was also handling writing duties at this point, his insights on the characters are so much more interesting than Ben Percy's.
> 
> In the second interview he clarifies Starfire's age and even talks about the Trigon storyline being overdone, but his comments about Damian really caught my attention. Love the focus on his heritage. And he almost convinces me that aging him to 13 years old was a good idea!


I like the sound of this direction for Damian

----------


## oasis1313

> Or Raven has to deal with Trigon for the umpteenth time .
> 
> But I'm a little more forgiving of it given it's all part of Rebirth.


I'm not that forgiving.  Been there, done that, bought the t-shirt; I want some NEW ideas.  But then again. I've been reading comics since 1958.  And, yeah, I'm sick of Trigon, too.

----------


## KrustyKid

> I'm not that forgiving.  Been there, done that, bought the t-shirt; I want some NEW ideas.  But then again. I've been reading comics since 1958.  And, yeah, I'm sick of Trigon, too.


Right there with you. I'm not interested in another Trigon story at the moment.

----------


## darkseidpwns

I wasn't looking forward to this run initially but with everything said and shown I'd be disappointed if this was bad.

----------


## oasis1313

If Starfire hasn't been de-aged, she's very out of place here.  And if DC de-aged her much, she'd be flat-chested.

----------


## Atlanta96

> If Starfire hasn't been de-aged, she's very out of place here.  And if DC de-aged her much, she'd be flat-chested.


Jonboy Meyers said she will be 18-19 in TT. And that Tamaraneans age slightly slower than humans, I don't know if that was canon before but it is now apparently.

----------


## adrikito

> Jonboy Meyers said she will be 18-19 in TT. And that Tamaraneans age slightly slower than humans, I don't know if that was canon before but it is now apparently.


Less than 20 years? WOW... Although I was surprised by supergirl, only 16 years.. I thought she would have 18 years ..

----------


## Aahz

> Jonboy Meyers said she will be 18-19 in TT.


Doesn't that make her previous relationship with Dick kind of problematic ...

And I find it still strange that they aged up Damian by 3 year.

----------


## adrikito

> 


I liked the design and the color of the skin.. the character is the same..

----------


## Atlanta96

> Doesn't that make her previous relationship with Dick kind of problematic ...
> 
> And I find it still strange that they aged up Damian by 3 year.


No they said Starfire ages slightly slower than humans so they would have been closer in age around the time of their relationship. And Dick is only 21-22 now so theoretically she could have been older than him.

----------


## adrikito

WOW... Is Goliath, or no?

http://www.cbr.com/percy-on-the-frie...e-teen-titans/

----------


## K. Jones

> Doesn't that make her previous relationship with Dick kind of problematic ...
> 
> And I find it still strange that they aged up Damian by 3 year.


Dick's still only 21, they haven't really romanced since the 80s, 17's legal, he was 18 when he became Nightwing. Nah, not really problematic. Although it is kind of the inverse of the Hal/Arisia thing, right? Is Hal a creep? NO! Aliens age differently to humans! Crisis averted! But when you've got characters that fit into the "teen titans" category, some of whom are later teens/young adults, you know, 17, 18, 19 - ages that still end with "-teen", and there's a weird slightly arbitrary age of consent placed fairly black & whitely somewhere around 17 and 18, is that 19 year old that 17 year old person is dating a creep? Nah.

Not that it's really an issue for a superhero teen comic to tackle. But I mean ... Slade Wilson and Tara Markov, so .... (whistles).

----------


## Aahz

> Dick's still only 21, they haven't really romanced since the 80s, 17's legal, he was 18 when he became Nightwing.


If Starfire is now 18-19 she would have been 15-16 when Dick was 18.

----------


## DGraysonWorldsGreatestSpy

Let's all be real here and acknowledge that Starfire is 18-19 because they want her on the TT book and not Titans, No one should spend time figuring out what her now being 18 compared to Dick being 24 means for their prior stories and just realize this is a world of 600 +y/o people through various means.

----------


## darkseidpwns

So Goliath will be in TT after all.

----------


## The Whovian

> WOW... Is Goliath, or no?
> 
> http://www.cbr.com/percy-on-the-frie...e-teen-titans/


No. That's Trigon, Raven's father.

----------


## joybeans

And so continues Damian's quest to kidnap people to be his friends

----------


## Godlike13

> No. That's Trigon, Raven's father.


Actually its Trigon in the picture frame with baby Raven, but its Goliath who a drugged out Raven is seeing as Trigon like.

----------


## Atlanta96

> And so continues Damian's quest to kidnap people to be his friends


That's pretty in character for Damian. And kind of cute in a demented way. This might not suck after all  :Smile:

----------


## Stormcrow

If Goliath will be around then I am 100% more excited about Teen Titans. I was incredibly skeptic about Ben Percy but this might actually not be terrible? If Jonboy Meyers is indeed contributing to the writing then it absolutely shows.

----------


## Frontier

Okay, Percy earns points by remembering Goliath  :Smile: .

I wonder if he'll have his own room in Titans Tower? The Titans now have their own team pet and it's not Beast Boy  :Stick Out Tongue: .

I actually wonder now if Beast Boy will try transforming into Goliath...

----------


## Stormcrow

> Okay, Percy earns points by remembering Goliath .
> 
> I wonder if he'll have his own room in Titans Tower? The Titans now have their own team pet and it's not Beast Boy .
> 
> I actually wonder now if Beast Boy will try transforming into Goliath...


He was close enough in his initial New 52 appearances.

----------


## Stormcrow

Teen Titans #1 Variant by Chris Burnham! Love seeing him return to drawing Damian, hope he gets to include Goliath in a cover eventually.

----------


## The Whovian

> Actually its Trigon in the picture frame with baby Raven, but its Goliath who a drugged out Raven is seeing as Trigon like.


Oh, I see it now. I guess I didn't scroll all the way down the page. Thanks for pointing that out.

----------


## The Whovian

> Teen Titans #1 Variant by Chris Burnham! Love seeing him return to drawing Damian, hope he gets to include Goliath in a cover eventually.


It's too bad Burnham isn't doing the art on this series.

----------


## Stormcrow

December's solicitation for Teen Titans! Interesting that they're teasing "Ra's al Ghul _and the Demon_" instead of the League of Assassins this time around.

And hey, they released the Chris Burnham variant but not the regular cover. That's weird.

*TEEN TITANS #3*
Written by BENJAMIN PERCY
Art and cover by JONBOY MEYERS
Variant cover by CHRIS BURNHAM
Retailers: This issue will ship with two covers. Please see the order form for details.
“DAMIAN KNOWS BEST” part three! After Ra’s al Ghul and the Demon land a devastating blow against the Teen Titans, the team is forced to regroup. Facing an enemy that knows them better than they know themselves, what chance does this young team have? And how can they trust Damian after everything he’s put them through?
On sale DECEMBER 28 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US • RATED T

----------


## joybeans

Starfire looks too young on that cover. She should certainly tower over Wally.

----------


## Atlanta96

> Starfire looks too young on that cover. She should certainly tower over Wally.


This is going to be another series that gets Starfire spectacularly wrong, I think. The creative team seems almost embarrassed by her character in interviews, and seem more interested in redefining her than giving her a strong personality. Kori has a lot of potential that I expect to be wasted here.

----------


## adrikito

Damian is different than Rebirth Damian in this covers.. 

POST No 1000....  O.K.. Good idea the new avatar and the comment in a batman topic for this..

The eyes of Starfire are normal..  :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Godlike13

Burnhams stuff is usually great, but that Starfire is terrible. Too short and the eyes are all wrong.

----------


## Lhynn

I asked at Tims thread, now im asking here. Wheres this from?

31791ee96549d4a4d839630d084ba1a0.jpg

----------


## isaangeljunior

Teen Titans Vol.4 18

----------


## Lhynn

> Teen Titans Vol.4 18


Ah thanks. No wonder i hadnt read it. Skipped most of TT vol 4.
Its a couple pages of nice character development.

----------


## Godlike13

> Ah thanks. No wonder i hadnt read it. Skipped most of TT vol 4.
> Its a couple pages of nice character development.


Its make believe. Tim made that Damian up in his head to validate himself.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

I'm getting the feeling that we're going to be seeing a younger version of Starfire in this. *sighs* Yes Starfire should be taller then Wally, and why do I get the feeling we're getting Teen Titans with Damian and Wally over say Dick and Vic. Not bad, not great, but not bad. I liked TT and if they can capture some of that here all the better for some readers. Is Ra's going to be a re-occurring villain here, like Dr. Light was in the original series? Kind of hope not.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> Its make believe. Tim made that Damian up in his head to validate himself.


Would have been great if it was for real. Seriously some connection between those two would have been very nice.

----------


## darkseidpwns

New preview for Teen Titans Rebirth #1

http://www.avclub.com/article/beast-...clusive-243089

Another fool down.

----------


## darkseidpwns

double post

----------


## adrikito

> New preview for Teen Titans Rebirth #1
> 
> http://www.avclub.com/article/beast-...clusive-243089
> 
> Another fool down.


Thanks... 3? Raven, Beast and Damian? or another member(starfire, wally) was captured? 
*
I guess this chapter is only for reunite the team...* and in the end Damian Say: I am your leader new Teen Titans.... I hope see Goliath in the serie, in the raven TT preview, he appears with Damian..

----------


## Godlike13

> New preview for Teen Titans Rebirth #1
> 
> http://www.avclub.com/article/beast-...clusive-243089
> 
> Another fool down.


Way too many mentions of Tim. TT needs a fresh start, and not to carry any of the baggage of probably the worst times of TTs.

----------


## KrustyKid

> Way too many mentions of Tim. TT needs a fresh start, and not to carry any of the baggage of probably the worst times of TTs.


Well given that this incarnation is stemming from the last there were bound to be Tim mentions (because of his supposed death), I imagine the mentions will drop to a zero after an issue of two. All of that could have been avoided entirely had they just given Damian his own team of new faces. But I'm right there with you, hoping this is a new fresh start.

----------


## Godlike13

I don't know, I can see them using Tim as a measuring stick for Damian thats way higher than it should be. We already saw Beast Boy comically romanticizing Tim in the last issue. Instead of acknowledging that last incarnation of TT was utter crap, they created a false picture of what that TT was actually like and tried to end it on a high note. Pretending that they're time as TT wasn't a mockery. I can see that continuing.

----------


## KrustyKid

> I don't know, I can see them using Tim as a measuring stick for Damian thats way higher than it should be. We already saw Beast Boy comically romanticizing Tim in the last issue. Instead of acknowledging that last incarnation of TT was utter crap, they created a false picture of what that TT was actually like and tried to end it on a high note. Pretending that they're time as TT wasn't a mockery. I can see that continuing.


Oh gosh! I hope not, lol. Tim as a leader in the New-52 TT left a lot to be desired. Honestly it shouldn't take much effort for Damian to out do what Tim put on display.

----------


## Stormcrow

Super Sons by Doc Shaner. I can't wait for these two to meet!

----------


## Frontier

> New preview for Teen Titans Rebirth #1
> 
> http://www.avclub.com/article/beast-...clusive-243089
> 
> Another fool down.


Well, at least it seems DC is promoting Teen Titans quite a bit  :Smile: .

Is this the first time Gar's wealthy uncle has been mentioned in the current continuity? Though now that I think about it, Percy may have mentioned him in an interview...

I'm actually surprised they're addressing the original New 52 Titans to this degree. I guess it fits with Rebirth's style of acknowledging continuity while also trying to be a clean, iconic, slate moving forward. 

I wonder when they'll release the preview for Starfire's capture?

----------


## Godlike13

According to this Tomasi is writing Super Sons. Im torn on this because one one hand Tomasi is doing really well on Superman and i enjoy his Jon, on the other hand his Damian was very hit and miss for me in Batman and Robin.

----------


## Atlanta96

> According to this Tomasi is writing Super Sons. Im torn on this because one one hand Tomasi is doing really well on Superman and i enjoy his Jon, on the other hand his Damian was very hit and miss for me in Batman and Robin.


I dunno, he seems like a bit of a safe choice. The guy who's already handling most of Jon's development also writing him in SS, Id rather they get someone else to do it. At least he's good enough at writing Damian, the more challenging character.

----------


## phonogram12

> According to this Tomasi is writing Super Sons. Im torn on this because one one hand Tomasi is doing really well on Superman and i enjoy his Jon, on the other hand his Damian was very hit and miss for me in Batman and Robin.


Really? This was really the only time I ever really liked him.

----------


## The Whovian

> Super Sons by Doc Shaner. I can't wait for these two to meet!


Awesome! I can't wait for the book to come out

----------


## The Whovian

> According to this Tomasi is writing Super Sons. Im torn on this because one one hand Tomasi is doing really well on Superman and i enjoy his Jon, on the other hand his Damian was very hit and miss for me in Batman and Robin.


Tomasi was great on B&R

----------


## oasis1313

I'm REALLY looking forward to Super Sons.  It'll be nice to have a FUN book, for a change.

----------


## KrustyKid

> According to this Tomasi is writing Super Sons. Im torn on this because one one hand Tomasi is doing really well on Superman and i enjoy his Jon, on the other hand his Damian was very hit and miss for me in Batman and Robin.


What didn't you favor about Tomasi's Damian?

----------


## Godlike13

> What didn't you favor about Tomasi's Damian?


Sometimes he'd get too melodramatic, i remember this one scene where Damian killed a bat. Sometimes he just forgets the silliness with Damian to balance him out.

----------


## Stormcrow

> According to this Tomasi is writing Super Sons. Im torn on this because one one hand Tomasi is doing really well on Superman and i enjoy his Jon, on the other hand his Damian was very hit and miss for me in Batman and Robin.


They're talking about Superman issues #10 & 11 featuring the first meeting between Damian and Jon, not the actual Super Sons ongoing series.

Chris Burns, Dennis Culver and Jorge Jimenez were the Super Sons creative team announced initially although DC still hasn't made it "official".

----------


## Frontier

Ideally, I'd love Gleason as the writer of Super Sons but he's probably swamped with work for Superman right now.

----------


## adrikito

> Sometimes he'd get too melodramatic, i remember this one scene where Damian killed a bat. Sometimes he just forgets the silliness with Damian to balance him out.


So... That comic only looks good for John... As I imaginated, the comic of Damian is Teen Titans, not this..

----------


## darkseidpwns

> So... That comic only looks good for John... As I imaginated, the comic of Damian is Teen Titans, not this..


Okay stop now, stop with the melodrama, we get it you hate Superdad but stop spamming Batman boards with anti-Superdad posts. Tomasi and Gleason have a long association with Damian, with Tomasi being the editor of the Batline when Damian was created and they were the ones who brought him back from the dead. Tomasi and/or Gleason on Super Sons is a no brainer, especially since they have a lot of goodwill from Superman and also have an established rapport with Jiminez.
Teen Titans is a team book, not a Damian book and it's already lost it's artist.

----------


## adrikito

> Teen Titans is a team book, not a Damian book and it's already lost it's artist.


Yeah, I know, I like Starfire, but I like more Raven... Is not only for Damian and I have anything against BB and Kidd Flash.. but I dislike see the new face of Goliath... in his first serie was better..

You think that I don´t know that someday.. DC will put the another child here? This is like JL, For 1 member.. No matter, is the comic looks worth.. Ignore the character and continue with the comic..

This is *Damian Wayne Appreciation*.. I am worried for Damian.

----------


## Diggy

I wish Robin was featured in Batman comics right now, instead of their substitute character since Snyder doesn't like Damian.

----------


## Godlike13

I do too, but that Batfamily has gotten very bloated right now. We are really seeing it with this current Monster Men crossover.

----------


## Diggy

> I do too, but that Batfamily has gotten very bloated right now. We are really seeing it with this current Monster Men crossover.


Yea, wish they would get rid of all of Snyder's pet characters and just focused the classic Batfamily they launched New 52 with, it was perfect and really didn't need any additions.

----------


## adrikito

> Yea, wish they would get rid of all of Snyder's pet characters and just focused the classic Batfamily they launched New 52 with, it was perfect and really didn't need any additions.


This is the truth, I begin in N52 and I prefer the old batfamily... You did well with the return of Steph and Cass.. are better characters than Snyder pets.. Like Damian, better than Duke, the ANTI-ROBIN..

----------


## Atlanta96

> I do too, but that Batfamily has gotten very bloated right now. We are really seeing it with this current Monster Men crossover.


On on everything hand, I really want the writers to notice this and make some cuts to the Bat-Family. But then what if they make the wrong cuts? What if we lose Cass, Steph, or Tim instead of Harper and Duke?

----------


## Godlike13

Maybe we should lose Cass and Steph (ducks for cover). They brought them back just to bring them back. They have no actual roles in the family or the greater DCU, they have thin relationships with pretty much every body in the family but each other, and they have become just as guilty of bloating the Batfamily as the newbies. Hell Steph has been mutated so that she can do more things and seem more useful, but at the same time turning Steph into this ultra competent genius/hacker/detective takes away what made Steph different and appealing, and Cass. Well Cass does nothing. She's a spot monkey. They throw her some fan service spot here and there and that pretty much sums up her contributions since she has been back.

----------


## Atlanta96

I'd wait for Cass and Steph's 'Tec arcs to finish up before calling them worthless. You could have said the same thing about Tim Drake before 'Tec, and that book did a lot of good for Tim without even giving him his own arc. They could do some great stuff with Spoiler and Orphan that will make them seem more important then they do right now.

----------


## darkseidpwns

Damian didn't celebrate his birthday alone

TT_1_01_COL.jpg
TT_1_02_COL.jpg

Maya and Goliath return in Superman
superman1006.jpg

----------


## adrikito

> I'd wait for Cass and Steph's 'Tec arcs to finish up before calling them worthless. You could have said the same thing about Tim Drake before 'Tec, and that book did a lot of good for Tim without even giving him his own arc. They could do some great stuff with Spoiler and Orphan that will make them seem more important then they do right now.


Thank you, Alfred.... You are the best.. According NYCC Alfred had 65 years.. 

So, Superman 10... The reunion of These 2 families.. More in Newsarama:

http://www.newsarama.com/31440-nycc-...images.html#s9

Seems that Damian is using Maya for spy his rival....His return is strange... Can Maya be the 6th member of TT? No.. It's my imagination ..

----------


## Aahz

> I'd wait for Cass and Steph's 'Tec arcs to finish up before calling them worthless. You could have said the same thing about Tim Drake before 'Tec, and that book did a lot of good for Tim without even giving him his own arc.


Tim was at least one of the leads in Teen Titans, and (before the brought Harper in) the most prominent computer/tech genius of the family since they dumbed Barbara down.

Steph being now also a genius seems kind of unnecessary since they have allready lots of them (Tim, Luke, Harper ...).

----------


## Stormcrow

According to ComicsAliance Tomasi is indeed writing Super Sons after all! And Jorge Jimenez confirmed he's the artist on it too.

Tomasi's Damian lightened up a bit after he returned to life, really hope that continues since Jon co-starting should bring a different tone to the book than being partnered with Bruce. Can't wait for a Titus/Krypto team-up!

----------


## darkseidpwns

> According to ComicsAliance Tomasi is indeed writing Super Sons after all! And Jorge Jimenez confirmed he's the artist on it too.
> 
> Tomasi's Damian lightened up a bit after he returned to life, really hope that continues since Jon co-starting should bring a different tone to the book than being partnered with Bruce. Can't wait for a Titus/Krypto team-up!


Good news imo, I hope Gleason has creative  input or some story credit as well.

----------


## Godlike13

Ya, with Tomasi and Gleason being so close i can see Tomasi bringing a lot of elements from SoB into SS. Like we are already seeing Goliath and Maya. So ya, im happy.

----------


## Stormcrow

Preview pages from Superman #10, Jon meets Goliath!

----------


## adrikito

> Preview pages from Superman #10, Jon meets Goliath!


Damian, Maya, Goliath... I need see this.. 

Damn... Why rebirth end all the previous series?  :Frown:  Earth 2 is the same(for now)... Why DC decide no continue with the comic of damian one more saga?  :Mad:

----------


## Frontier

Tomasi and Jimenez seems like a pretty strong team for Super Sons, and given Tomasi's work with both Damian and Jon he seems like a sensible choice to write it. Can't wait to read it. 




> Damian didn't celebrate his birthday alone
> 
> TT_1_01_COL.jpg
> TT_1_02_COL.jpg
> 
> Maya and Goliath return in Superman
> superman1006.jpg


Man, Alfred looks downright sinister there...

Nice to see Maya and Goliath will be showing up.

----------


## adrikito

> Tomasi and Jimenez seems like a pretty strong team for Super Sons, and given Tomasi's work with both Damian and Jon he seems like a sensible choice to write it. Can't wait to read it. 
> 
> 
> Man, Alfred looks downright sinister there...
> 
> Nice to see Maya and Goliath will be showing up.


I admit it... Is very rare to see Alfred with that expression.. .. The proud father of his son?

Yeah, both here, I need see this saga, I regret much the end of Damian serie, after listen about another two sagas was a disappointment.. I never can see this sagas..

----------


## oasis1313

Does anyone know when Super Sons is coming out?

----------


## Atlanta96

> Does anyone know when Super Sons is coming out?


Next year, no exact month yet. They seem really nervous about this series and reluctant to release it right away, so I'd prepare to wait a while.

----------


## Godlike13

I think it has more to do with Tomasi's schedule, and wanting to lead up to it in Superman first.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Next year, no exact month yet. They seem really nervous about this series and reluctant to release it right away, so I'd prepare to wait a while.


It's out in February I believe, they switched plans and gave it to Tomasi who needed to fit it in his schedule.

----------


## J. D. Guy

> Tim was at least one of the leads in Teen Titans, and (before the brought Harper in) the most prominent computer/tech genius of the family since they dumbed Barbara down.
> 
> Steph being now also a genius seems kind of unnecessary since they have allready lots of them (Tim, Luke, Harper ...).


There are different forms of genius, though, so it makes since that different characters could possibly exhibit different forms, and less so for a single person to monopolize all differing facets. Harper, for example, would only be considered a genius in the "electrical engineering" sense.

----------


## irene

Not only did Damian cameo in Deathstroke #4, but Chirstopher Priest had this to say about the upcoming Deathstroke #5:




> Deathstroke has kidnapped Robin. Deathstroke sends the Ravager to deliver his terms to Batman, and Batman does not kidnap Rose, but sort of takes Rose on this adventure, so they swap partners. The result of this sidekick switcheroo is a character study, says Priest. Damian Wayne is getting under Deathstrokes skin, and Deathstroke is wishing he had never kidnapped the brat in the first place.


Yep, that's Damian alright.  :Wink:

----------


## Atlanta96

> Not only did Damian cameo in Deathstroke #4, but Chirstopher Priest had this to say about the upcoming Deathstroke #5:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's Damian alright.


I dropped Deathstroke to save money, but I am totally buying the Damian issues. Sound like a darker and more serious Animaniacs episode.

----------


## Frontier

Priest seemed to have an okay handling on Damian so I'm definitely intrigued to see how he handles his interaction with Slade. Hopefully it's in-line with their dynamic in Gleason's Robin solo  :Smile: .

And It's just nice to see Damian and Bruce together (relatively speaking) as Batman and Robin for once  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## adrikito

Oh... I forget put the link here... I put this link previously in DC Comics talking about Deathstroke interview....

http://community.comicbookresources....oke)-Interview

How-could-i-forget-it.jpg

Now Batman is creating a moral calamity in Rose... what is the next? I wonder if this an excuse to put Rose in Teen Titans like in the past and Damian is here if DC plans to do this..

The people talk about Aqualad....but this is not the Young Justice Aqualad.. here Aqualad is not only a black character like Wally(another TT), both are very similar..

----------


## darkseidpwns

TT#1 preview

http://comicvine.gamespot.com/articl...1/1100-156143/

----------


## WhipWhirlwind

Repost from the TT thread

I'll check out the issue, but Damian needs to be checked by the end of this issue. At the very least, starfire should be able to break out of whatever is containing her, express her extreme displeasure at being detained against her will, and explain that the only reason that displeasure isn't being expressed physically is his youth and connection to Dick. 

I'd also like to see someone see through Damian, give him some depth here. It would make sense for Damian to take the batman approach to team building out of fear that he's no good at the natural leadership that Dick exhibits.

I like Damian and recognize that the brattiness is central to the character, but he's still a kid and the "I'm a boss 24/7" routine gets old quick if there's no underlying reason shown for it. Especially on a team book where TT fans are already expecting "Damian featuring the TT".

----------


## darkseidpwns

Starfire will break out of those restraints.

----------


## adrikito

Of course... Batman fails Damian for the Justice League... what a shame... Thank you Alfred... But They could add Damian pets..

----------


## Frontier

I remember Bruce forgetting Tim's birthday once, but it's even more glaring to see him not be there for his actual son's birthday. Poor parenting Bruce  :Mad: .

And yeah, we've seen a preview of the Titans breaking out so it'll be interesting to see what happens from there.

----------


## darkseidpwns

Deathstroke #5 preview

http://www.newsarama.com/31670-ravag...roke-5.html#s1

----------


## adrikito

> Deathstroke #5 preview
> 
> http://www.newsarama.com/31670-ravag...roke-5.html#s1


Damnit... I failed Damian again...  :Frown:

----------


## The Whovian

> I dropped Deathstroke to save money, but I am totally buying the Damian issues. Sound like a darker and more serious Animaniacs episode.


Same here. I'm only getting it because of Damian.

----------


## Caivu

Damian's entry in the new edition of the DC Encyclopedia:

20161028_152531.jpg

----------


## JJ!

I posted this in the TT thread but I'll say it here. I haven't read a lot of Damian so I don't know much about him right now. That being said, I like the approach the TT book is taking. He's an angsty teen with an absent father and he's lonely.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Damian's entry in the new edition of the DC Encyclopedia:
> 
> 20161028_152531.jpg


That's actually very comprehensive.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> I posted this in the TT thread but I'll say it here. I haven't read a lot of Damian so I don't know much about him right now. That being said, I like the approach the TT book is taking. He's an angsty teen with an absent father and he's lonely.


I remember when Steph was trying to get him to learn to make friends. I kind of wish they would have just left him as 12 or 11 right now at least, but I guess they needed to age him up some. It sort of has a YJ feel to it, I mean Peter David's YJ, without stepping on too many toes. I'm wondering how long before he can actually learn to make friends with this group.

----------


## JJ!

> I remember when Steph was trying to get him to learn to make friends. I kind of wish they would have just left him as 12 or 11 right now at least, but I guess they needed to age him up some. It sort of has a YJ feel to it, I mean Peter David's YJ, without stepping on too many toes. I*'m wondering how long before he can actually learn to make friends with this group.*


Hopefully they don't rush it/force it.

----------


## adrikito

Is not about Damian but... is related.. 

*Patrick Gleason* confirm me that Maya have a couple years than Damian.. Yes, all imagine this.. but now with Damian 13 years, this thing could be different.

https://twitter.com/patrick_gleason/...85199572377600

and... *he can have her call him "little brother"*

----------


## The Whovian

> Damian's entry in the new edition of the DC Encyclopedia:
> 
> Attachment 41236


Nice. I'm going to have to get this book.

----------


## The Whovian

> Is not about Damian but... is related.. 
> 
> *Patrick Gleason* confirm me that Maya have a couple years than Damian.. Yes, all imagine this.. but now with Damian 13 years, this thing could be different.
> 
> https://twitter.com/patrick_gleason/...85199572377600
> 
> and... *he can have her call him "little brother"*


Ugh. I was hoping she was the same age so there could be something more than friendship between them in a few years.

----------


## adrikito

> Ugh. I was hoping she was the same age so there could be something more than friendship between them in a few years.


That's not impossible.. Is a very small difference.. 

In Damian son of Batman I believe that Maya have 13 years and Damian 10-11.. I always see her a little older than Damian.. 

For this now Damian with 13 years, I needed know his age.. and because the character still exist despite the rebirth..

----------


## oasis1313

Damian would probably say he's old enough to date Starfire--heck, that little scamp would have the nerve to ask Wonder Woman out for beer and pretzels.

----------


## millernumber1

> That's not impossible.. Is a very small difference.. 
> 
> In Damian son of Batman I believe that Maya have 13 years and Damian 10-11.. I always see her a little older than Damian.. 
> 
> For this now Damian with 13 years, I needed know his age.. and because the character still exist despite the rebirth..


Considering one of the most popular ships I'm aware of for Damian is Steph, who is a minimum of 8 years older than he is, I don't think it's a problem, as long as they wait till he's grown.  :Smile:

----------


## adrikito

> Considering one of the most popular ships I'm aware of for Damian is Steph, who is a minimum of 8 years older than he is, I don't think it's a problem, as long as they wait till he's grown.


she have like 8 years more than Damian in PRE-FLASHPOINT...

The current Steph is very young... Tim have less than 18 years in Batman Robin Eternal.. and Damian have 13 years now.. This difference should be less now..

*Even if rebirth is a caos for return to the post-crisis.. I doubt see the character with more years after this 2 years.. DC wants Damian as friend of the son of superdad.. and now Damian with 13 years should be older than in the pre-flashpoint..*

I see funny moments between Steph(batgirl) and Damian, I can understand this but.. I prefer this couples.. 

Damian-Maya Steph-Tim
*
Steph is like the true older sister of Damian.. but first, they need a new begin, in new52 nothing of steph and Damian..*

----------


## Godlike13

The current Steph is rather depressing, though age wise 16-17, but the current Steph lacks the charm and lighthearted nature that the Steph Damian was enjoyable with had. Regardless Maps is his one true.

----------


## adrikito

> The current Steph is rather depressing, though age wise 16-17, but the current Steph lacks the charm and lighthearted nature that the Steph Damian was enjoyable with had. Regardless Maps is his one true.


For now, until the day I see more about Damian and Maya.... I can not say no, Damian is still obsessed with Gotham Academy..

Depressing? Until now, I think that the character has been good and bad moments.. In batgirl 46 she was funny..

*Now with Tim death and the last stories.. Monster Men, Victim Syndicate.. Is very difficult enjoy the moment.. although, I see her like the most cheerful character of the team...*

----------


## Godlike13

Yes depressing. Both parents dead, not before trying to murder her of course, and now her boyfriends "dead" and she gets to be all sad over that. The new Steph lacks the things that made her compliment Damian. She's not really an underdog, she is an ultra competent hacker/genius, and she's not particularly positive given all the doom and gloom in the stories she is involved in. There's nothing particularly cheerful about this current Steph. Hell even her face up to her eyes is covered up so we can't even see her expressions.

----------


## Caivu

> Yes depressing. *Both parents dead*, not before trying to murder her of course, and now her boyfriends "dead" and she gets to be all sad over that. The new Steph lacks the things that made her compliment Damian. She's not really an underdog, she is an ultra competent hacker/genius, and she's not particularly positive given all the doom and gloom in the stories she is involved in. There's nothing particularly cheerful about this current Steph. Hell even her face up to her eyes is covered up so we can't even see her expressions.


When did Crystal die?

----------


## Godlike13

Didn't she die in Eternal when the bad guy was cleaning house or something.

----------


## Caivu

> Didn't she die in Eternal when the bad guy was cleaning house or something.


I don't think so. She was last seen when Catwoman drugged her to kidnap Steph, which was well before the end.

----------


## ProgmanX

I can't remember where this was stated---I want to say it was at the end of _Eternal_---but Crystal skipped town. Where she is now, no idea. But dead, she is not. Presumably, at least.

----------


## millernumber1

> I don't think so. She was last seen when Catwoman drugged her to kidnap Steph, which was well before the end.


Pretty sure Tynion confirmed that she's not dead.  :Wink:

----------


## sifighter

Anyone else find it a bit odd that both of Damian's series in Rebirth, Teen Titans and Supersons, involve him kidnapping the other starring characters and getting them to work with him? I mean it's a really weird continuing theme to have for someone who is only 13.

----------


## Panfoot

> Anyone else find it a bit odd that both of Damian's series in Rebirth, Teen Titans and Supersons, involve him kidnapping the other starring characters and getting them to work with him? I mean it's a really weird continuing theme to have for someone who is only 13.


It does seem to run in the family...

----------


## Frontier

> Anyone else find it a bit odd that both of Damian's series in Rebirth, Teen Titans and Supersons, involve him kidnapping the other starring characters and getting them to work with him? I mean it's a really weird continuing theme to have for someone who is only 13.


Well, it is kind of weird, but all too in-character for Damian and his methodology  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Korath

> Well, it is kind of weird, but all too in-character for Damian and his methodology .


"I used to kill all the relatives of peoples I wanted to befriend before. Now I just kidnap them. That's the right way to do, right ? "

Damian Wayne, Robin, Son of Batman.

----------


## John Ossie

> "I used to kill all the relatives of peoples I wanted to befriend before. Now I just kidnap them. That's the right way to do, right ? "
> 
> Damian Wayne, Robin, Son of Batman.


LOL That feels about right to be honest  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Frontier

> "I used to kill all the relatives of peoples I wanted to befriend before. Now I just kidnap them. That's the right way to do, right ? "
> 
> Damian Wayne, Robin, Son of Batman.


The funny thing is, that feels so true  :Wink: .

----------


## Lucas 35

Interview about Superman 10

Very interesting what they talked about Damian.

http://www.newsarama.com/31811-dc-s-...ons-unite.html

Bat Cow and Titus !!!!

----------


## millernumber1

I am both interested and a bit apprehensive about Super Sons. I love a lot of what Tomasi and Gleason do when writing the character (though more Gleason than Tomasi), but I also really dislike a lot of the validation of their main character's selfishness (or lack of a structure which resists that selfishness in a narratively-approved way). So I'm hoping that the inclusion of Jon into Damian's world will be that structure - like Steph was in Batgirl, and Maya in Robin, Son of Batman (and Duke in Robin War).

----------


## Frontier

> Interview about Superman 10
> 
> Very interesting what they talked about Damian.
> 
> http://www.newsarama.com/31811-dc-s-...ons-unite.html
> 
> Bat Cow and Titus !!!!


Heh, looking forward to seeing Damian's pets all together again  :Wink: .

Interested to see what plans are in store for Maya. 

Super Sons sounds like it'll be a lot of fun  :Smile: .

----------


## adrikito

*TODAY.. IS A DAY FOR TRUTH... I like Damian more than ever.
*
PLANS FOR MAYA... YES.. I NEED LISTEN THAT.  :Cool:

----------


## Rakiduam

It was a great essue, fun all around.

----------


## millernumber1

This was a fun issue, but it did reinforce the reasons I'm not a huge fan of Batman and Superman books. It feels too much like Jeph Loeb's writing-by-encyclopedia-entry for me. That being said, I'm thrilled to see Maya again - I just hope she continues to pop up in Damian's life.

----------


## Frontier

Heh  :Stick Out Tongue: .

*spoilers:*
 The punch heard around the world  :Wink: .
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Godlike13

Superman 10 was adorable.

----------


## Atlanta96

As someone who likes Damian but also enjoys seeing him put in his place, Jon giving him a punch to the gut was very satisfying. I think their relationship will be a very positive development for both characters.

----------


## scary harpy

> Heh .
> 
> *spoilers:*
>  The punch heard around the world .
> *end of spoilers*


I didn't realize how long I waited for that until I enjoyed it sooooooooooo much!

----------


## Stormcrow

I was looking forward to Super Sons but after reading Superman #10 it just reinforced how much I dislike Jon... I was put off from the Superman book initially after he incinerated the cat, which of course Damian would object to, and that punch could have easily killed Damian (again), what the heck? He's gotta be reined in eventually. It seems like he gets a free pass for being Superman's son, but I suppose that's kind of the point of the story...

Really wish they would've given Damian his own solo book back instead.

----------


## Caivu

> I was looking forward to Super Sons but after reading Superman #10 it just reinforced how much I dislike Jon... I was put off from the Superman book initially after he incinerated the cat, which of course Damian would object to, and that punch could have easily killed Damian (again), what the heck? He's gotta be reined in eventually. It seems like he gets a free pass for being Superman's son, but I suppose that's kind of the point of the story...
> 
> Really wish they would've given Damian his own solo book back instead.


Jon killed that cat accidentally. Doesn't make sense to get upset at him about it. Plus he apologized for it.

----------


## Atlanta96

> Jon killed that cat accidentally. Doesn't make sense to get upset at him about it. Plus he apologized for it.


And it's not like Jon decapitated a guy and turned his severed head into a bomb, completely on purpose, like Damien did. Accidentally incinerating a cat is pretty tame in comparison.

----------


## Godlike13

> And it's not like Jon decapitated a guy and turned his severed head into a bomb, completely on purpose, like Damien did. Accidentally incinerating a cat is pretty tame in comparison.


Not to Damian.

----------


## Frontier

> I was looking forward to Super Sons but after reading Superman #10 it just reinforced how much I dislike Jon... I was put off from the Superman book initially after he incinerated the cat, which of course Damian would object to, and that punch could have easily killed Damian (again), what the heck? He's gotta be reined in eventually. It seems like he gets a free pass for being Superman's son, but I suppose that's kind of the point of the story...
> 
> Really wish they would've given Damian his own solo book back instead.


Jon accidentally killing his cat, and how badly he felt about it, was quickly addressed after the first issue and Jon and his dad have been doing a lot of work to learn to control his powers.

Given the punch didn't actually kill Damian, I'm sure Jon was holding back. And, really, can we blame anyone for punching Damian in the gut? I mean he's almost constantly asking for it  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## WhipWhirlwind

Yeah, Damian goes right for the jugular (see also: deathstroke "lol remember your dead kids?"), so I understand Jon punching him.

----------


## adrikito

> I'm thrilled to see Maya again - I just hope she continues to pop up in Damian's life.


FORTUNELLY She is even mentioned in the final of the interview about the future of these 2 guys:

*GLEASON: I put her* in “Superman” #10 and 11, and it was *a really intentional thing*. In my mind,* she has a really big part to play in the DCU*, with a really large character arc. One of the things that* I wanted was let people know that she is still out there. There is a plan for her in the background so I was really glad to re-introduce her in “Superman” #10.* 


I applaud Maya and Gleason for this... The SON OF BATMAN  was very short and I wanted see his characters again.. But With the return of Goliath, I knew that Maya had to return.. and I was not wrong.. *One sketch of Gleason Tiny Trinity:*

https://twitter.com/patrick_gleason/...66272080318464




> Really wish they would've given Damian his own solo book back instead.


I pray for a 2nd Vol of *Robin: Son of Batman*(better with the same team) or another Damian solo book.. Anyway.. For the moment I have Teen Titans(my election in the 2 new damian book), The team seems a good election..

----------


## adrikito

Teen Titanes images of the TT 2 and 3...

http://www.newsarama.com/31978-teen-...e-team.html#s7

Almost like son of batman, Goliath and Damian here, and flasbacks about Damian past, yes, only in this saga..

----------


## darkseidpwns

Feels like TT really is a logical continuation of Gleason's RSOB.

----------


## adrikito

> Feels like TT really is a logical continuation of Gleason's RSOB.


Yes... Since the begin, remember Goliath is here.

----------


## Aioros22

> I was looking forward to Super Sons but after reading Superman #10 it just reinforced how much I dislike Jon... I was put off from the Superman book initially after he incinerated the cat, which of course Damian would object to, and that punch could have easily killed Damian (again), what the heck? He's gotta be reined in eventually. It seems like he gets a free pass for being Superman's son, but I suppose that's kind of the point of the story...
> 
> Really wish they would've given Damian his own solo book back instead.


Damian was simply asking for it. He tends to, with how much he acts with entitlement on everything he says. Jon_ is_ being reined in since the incident.

----------


## Stormcrow

TEEN TITANS #2 and #3 First Looks

I was wary about keeping up with this after Jonboy Meyers departure, but Diogenes Neves fill-in art looks good and I'm impressed by how much Khoi Pham's style has evolved - now I'm really looking forward to see him take over.

So glad that this first arc is Damian-centric, those flashbacks look pretty cool. And there's still a whole lot to explore from his relationship with Ra's al Ghul, can't wait for this book to get back on track.

----------


## Frontier

Nice to see Talia again, though this wasn't the book I was expecting her next appearance after _Son of Batman_ (though it makes sense with Ra's involvement). I wonder how long before she and Bruce see each other again? 

So that assassin girl has a history with Damian  :EEK!: .

Is that a Titans Jet or a Robin Jet  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## The Whovian

> TEEN TITANS #2 and #3 First Looks
> 
> I was wary about keeping up with this after Jonboy Meyers departure, but Diogenes Neves fill-in art looks good and I'm impressed by how much Khoi Pham's style has evolved - now I'm really looking forward to see him take over.
> 
> So glad that this first arc is Damian-centric, those flashbacks look pretty cool. And there's still a whole lot to explore from his relationship with Ra's al Ghul, can't wait for this book to get back on track.


I like his art better. Looks dynamic

----------


## Lucas 35

PREVIEW: TEEN TITANS #2

http://www.comicsbeat.com/exclusive-...teen-titans-2/

----------


## Frontier

I can't believe Bruce would just completely ignore Damian on his birthday. Even if he has something else to do, like a mission with the League or a case, the least he could do is leave a card or find some way to make time. 

I wonder why Ra's wants the other Titans? Or do the Assassins get to pick their own targets? 

So the Titans are in San Francisco...is that where Titans Tower will be located? I forget where the older Titans are based, but I want to say their Tower will be in LA?

----------


## Godlike13

I don't like that Talia. "My father would welcome you back to the league"!?! Who is this passive and submissive woman? Because that sounded nothing like the Talia thats been Damian's mother since now.

----------


## Frontier

> I don't like that Talia. "My father would welcome you back to the league"!?! Who is this passive and submissive woman? Because that sounded nothing like the Talia thats been Damian's mother since now.


I think we're back to classic!Talia over Morrison!Talia.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> I think we're back to classic!Talia over Morrison!Talia.


If nothing else it gives Catwoman fans some hope that all will be well in a decade lol.

----------


## Godlike13

Even if lets say Talia is back to being her classic, pre Damian self, that still has never been Damian's relationship with his mom. Damian's whole character is kind of based off how Talia raised him without much mothering or coddling. His wounds aren't really even with Ra's, but her. I'd be ok with classic Talia being back, and trying to make amends with Damian for what she did. But this just doesn't really follow.

----------


## oasis1313

At my last count, Damian was 10.  Oh, well, this atomic age speeds up everything!  But Talia?  Ugh.  Dick Grayson has the best interactions with her--he treats Talia like the PEST she is.

----------


## Aahz

> At my last count, Damian was 10.  Oh, well, this atomic age speeds up everything!  But Talia?  Ugh.  Dick Grayson has the best interactions with her--he treats Talia like the PEST she is.


Damian beeing suddenly 13 is a little bit odd, especially since nobody else has aged, and his design and size also didn't really changed despite beeing 3 years older. And is Super Sons co-Star Jon is apparently also still 10.

----------


## batalia

> PREVIEW: TEEN TITANS #2
> 
> http://www.comicsbeat.com/exclusive-...teen-titans-2/


Glad DC is fixing that Morrison bullshit. That dude was taking his mommy issues out on Talia big time.

I hope classic Talia is back for good and keep trying to fix things with her son and try to win him over from that terrible father of his who can't even wish him happy birthday.

----------


## darkseidpwns

Damian gets a new villain in Mara, though the Demons Fist isn't terribly interesting for now.

----------


## Godlike13

What, you mean Stone isn't doing it for ya  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## darkseidpwns

> What, you mean Stone isn't doing it for ya


Bruh he's STONE, respect the power of pebbles. I believe Mara is the only one here that matters. She appears to be multi dimensional. The others just have one basic power to match their evil personality and that's about it. Definitely the weakest point of the issue.

----------


## Confuzzled

> Glad DC is fixing that Morrison bullshit. That dude was taking his mommy issues out on Talia big time.
> 
> I hope classic Talia is back for good and keep trying to fix things with her son and try to win him over from that terrible father of his who can't even wish him happy birthday.


They are both equally terrible parents IMO

----------


## adrikito

> I hope classic Talia is back for good and keep trying to fix things with her son and try to win him over from that terrible father of his who can't even wish him happy birthday.


Alfred is better father for Damian than his true parents, the only in his birthday.. and Dick like his older brother, But despite this, he wasn´t in his birthday...  :Frown:

----------


## Alycat

> Alfred is better father for Damian than his true parents, the only in his birthday.. and Dick like his older brother, But despite this, he wasn´t in his birthday...


That actually bothers me. Dick doesn't seem like the type to miss  this stuff.

----------


## Frontier

> Glad DC is fixing that Morrison bullshit. That dude was taking his mommy issues out on Talia big time.
> 
> I hope classic Talia is back for good and keep trying to fix things with her son and try to win him over from that terrible father of his who can't even wish him happy birthday.


Well, if we've got classic Talia back then she's probalby going to try and fix things with both father and son so she can be together with her child and Beloved and they can all be one happy family under Ra's Al Ghul  :Stick Out Tongue: .




> That actually bothers me. Dick doesn't seem like the type to miss  this stuff.


Heck, I don't think Bruce (on average) is the type to miss this stuff, at least so completely.

----------


## shadowsgirl

> Well, if we've got classic Talia back then she's probalby going to try and fix things with both father and son so she can be together with her child and Beloved and they can all be one happy family under Ra's Al Ghul .
> 
> 
> Heck, I don't think Bruce (on average) is the type to miss this stuff, at least so completely.


Yeah, right.....
robin_116_birthday6.jpg

----------


## Frontier

> Yeah, right.....
> robin_116_birthday6.jpg


I know, but that's why I said on average I assume he doesn't forget Robin's birthdays  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Or at least Alfred would make sure he's there...

----------


## shadowsgirl

> I know, but that's why I said on average I assume he doesn't forget Robin's birthdays .
> 
> Or at least Alfred would make sure he's there...


Bruce is a jerk, deal with it.  :Cool:

----------


## adrikito

Is strange, Bruce remember the day of the death of his parents but... He can´t remember the birthday of his son? 

The Justice League... OK... but... No present? No note? Nothing... Is sad... I hope see that I am wrong in the last chapter of this saga... In son of Batman I wasn´t expect see Batman helping Damian despite his previous appearance in the comic with Flash..

----------


## Frontier

> Bruce is a jerk, deal with it.


Well, I personally don't think he is, particularly in regards to his sons, so agree to disagree  :Smile: .

----------


## oasis1313

Bruce will never win a Father of the Year award.

----------


## Lhynn

> Bruce will never win a Father of the Year award.


He already did, Tim gave him the prize.

----------


## oasis1313

> He already did, Tim gave him the prize.


Tim was just sucking up to the boss--again.

----------


## Lhynn

> Tim was just sucking up to the boss--again.


Nope, actually was a gift for fathers day, a watch with an inscription.

----------


## Atlanta96

> Nope, actually was a gift for fathers day, a watch with an inscription.


Back when the Bat-Family had actual positive interactions. I can't wait for writers to finally learn their lesson when it comes to the Family. Mainly, everything was fine in the first place. They're not quite there yet but they will eventually.

----------


## Frontier

I feel like if Tomasi was writing this, Bruce would have definitely remembered Damian's birthday  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Aahz

> I feel like if Tomasi was writing this, Bruce would have definitely remembered Damian's birthday .


The story isn't over yet.

----------


## Lhynn

> The story isn't over yet.


Agree, hell have a secret party or something. Been done a million times.

----------


## Aioros22

> Back when the Bat-Family had actual positive interactions. I can't wait for writers to finally learn their lesson when it comes to the Family. Mainly, everything was fine in the first place. They're not quite there yet but they will eventually.


Must feel odd to some that a few of the finest moments of that kind of interaction since the reboot have been between Jason and Bruce. The flu memory, smiling at the picture, sharing a burger, that kind of scene. There`s the emotional charged stuff like Bruce hugging Jason and Damian after one gets acid on his face and returns from the dead, but that`s to be expected. 

Oh wait, there`s the hug Jason gave amnesic Bruce. There.

----------


## Frontier

I'm not sure if this has been brought up earlier, but if anyone's seen _Batman Unlimited: Mech vs Mutants_, what did you think of Damian's portrayal in that movie? 

It was certainly interesting to see them carrying over certain traits from his typical characterization while at the same time writing him as a more traditional, well-adjusted, Robin.

----------


## Atlanta96

> Must feel odd to some that a few of the finest moments of that kind of interaction since the reboot have been between Jason and Bruce. The flu memory, smiling at the picture, sharing a burger, that kind of scene. There`s the emotional charged stuff like Bruce hugging Jason and Damian after one gets acid on his face and returns from the dead, but that`s to be expected. 
> 
> Oh wait, there`s the hug Jason gave amnesic Bruce. There.


Few and far between. And Jason was never that close to the others in the first place, so it's not as satisfying. Honestly I liked Jason better as a straight up villain.

----------


## adrikito

> Back when the Bat-Family had actual positive interactions. I can't wait for writers to finally learn their lesson when it comes to the Family. Mainly, everything was fine in the first place. They're not quite there yet but they will eventually.


I think that this is the last positive interaction that I see in the Batfamily(batman/robin eternal) since the return of Damian Wayne of the death..

cass_batman.jpg

Is a beautiful emotional moment... Batman giving hope to cassandra cain.. poor girl.. I was afraid that N52 would change his relation with Batman(bruce without memory in Batman/Robin Eternal) but this flashback Fix this..

----------


## Godlike13

Batman went to hell to bring Damian back to life.

----------


## adrikito

> Damian went to hell to bring Damian back to life.


¿? *Damian or Batman?* 

The best of the batfamily went to Apokolips(the hell) for Damian..

I don´t add his death in Son of Batman, Maya cry one moment but he return in the same chapter..

----------


## Godlike13

Batman, i meant Batman.

----------


## Frontier

I wonder if Titans Tower will end up being a belated birthday present from Bruce  :Smile: ?

----------


## Aioros22

> Few and far between. And _Jason was never that close to the others in the first place_, so it's not as satisfying. Honestly I liked Jason better as a straight up villain.


I`ll raise you a what and I`ll forgive one blasphemy because Christmas season.

----------


## Atlanta96

> I`ll raise you a what and I`ll forgive one blasphemy because Christmas season.


Don't bother, mercy is overrated. One should always make their feelings known.

----------


## Frontier

> Don't bother, mercy is overrated. One should always make their feelings known.


You sound like Damian  :Wink: .

----------


## Atlanta96

> You sound like Damian .


Yep, DC should hire me  :Smile:

----------


## Aioros22

> Don't bother, mercy is overrated. One should always make their feelings known.


I gave no mercy or quarter, merely forgiveness, ma son.

----------


## adrikito

> Yep, DC should hire me


I thought that you were *R*ed *R*obin... Maybe you need another *R*  :Wink:

----------


## PowerPlay25

Finally got caught up on all things Damian after months of real life getting in the way and gotta say, I love what Rebirth is doing with him so far.

I think I'm really going to like Damian's rapport with his new frienemy "Jon Kent."   I love that despite their relationship and all the trauma that surrounded it, you can still see Talia in Damian, in terms of his imperialism.   Even the way he spoke with regards to Superman in "Superman" #10.  I like that Jon is so much less mature in some ways but can still hold his own against Damian. 

Damian would throw verbal daggers like "simpleton" and other insults that displayed a lack of confidence in Jon's intelligence, but Jon matched Damian step for step and knew their Dad's were setting them up the entire time.  I liked the moment when Maya told Jon "not to give up" and Jon said "Dad says not to give up on anybody."  And Superboy assuring Maya that he'll keep an eye on "that little twerp for her." I like that although Damian has MUCH more world experience, Jon comes off as much more well adjusted. Damian's default setting is always "jerk" and I like the effect on his character when someone manages to make it through all of his defense mechanisms, Dick, Stephanie, Colin Wilks (who I still miss, great Paul Dini creation) and now Jon Kent.   Jon offering to split the granola bar with Damian and the latter's refusal saying he'd rather starve and then quickly retracting that with a "Gimme that." lol.  It's been a long time since a comic book has made me laugh.

Damian's jealousy over Jon and Maya's friendship has also been fun to watch.   I liked Damian's feud with Tim for it's visceral nastiness and spite, but I think I like Jon/Damian's because it comes across so different at it's core.   Though Jon will take the high road with Damian, he's no doormat and will gleefully point out how short Damian is compared to himself, just because he knows that will make him lose it.

Damian's relationship with Dick and Bruce are two of my favorite dynamics in DC Comics but I think a third may be coming up after the recent Superman issues.  It's fun to see Damian out of Gotham and interacting with eclectic characters.

About to go read the Teen Titans to see what Damian is up to there.

----------


## Master Man

> Finally got caught up on all things Damian after months of real life getting in the way and gotta say, I love what Rebirth is doing with him so far.
> 
> I think I'm really going to like Damian's rapport with his new frienemy "Jon Kent."   I love that despite their relationship and all the trauma that surrounded it, you can still see Talia in Damian, in terms of his imperialism.   Even the way he spoke with regards to Superman in "Superman" #10.  I like that Jon is so much less mature in some ways but can still hold his own against Damian. 
> 
> Damian would throw verbal daggers like "simpleton" and other insults that displayed a lack of confidence in Jon's intelligence, but Jon matched Damian step for step and knew their Dad's were setting them up the entire time.  I liked the moment when Maya told Jon "not to give up" and Jon said "Dad says not to give up on anybody."  And Superboy assuring Maya that he'll keep an eye on "that little twerp for her." I like that although Damian has MUCH more world experience, Jon comes off as much more well adjusted. Damian's default setting is always "jerk" and I like the effect on his character when someone manages to make it through all of his defense mechanisms, Dick, Stephanie, Colin Wilks (who I still miss, great Paul Dini creation) and now Jon Kent.   Jon offering to split the granola bar with Damian and the latter's refusal saying he'd rather starve and then quickly retracting that with a "Gimme that." lol.  It's been a long time since a comic book has made me laugh.
> 
> Damian's jealousy over Jon and Maya's friendship has also been fun to watch.   I liked Damian's feud with Tim for it's visceral nastiness and spite, but I think I like Jon/Damian's because it comes across so different at it's core.   Though Jon will take the high road with Damian, he's no doormat and will gleefully point out how short Damian is compared to himself, just because he knows that will make him lose it.
> 
> Damian's relationship with Dick and Bruce are two of my favorite dynamics in DC Comics but I think a third may be coming up after the recent Superman issues.  It's fun to see Damian out of Gotham and interacting with eclectic characters.
> ...


Oooo, you're getting me so excited...


to read the trades!  :Big Grin:

----------


## oasis1313

I'm really looking forward to Super-Sons, loved their intro in Superman.  ("Do you think we'll grow up like our fathers?"  "Old?").  That book will be so much fun.

----------


## adrikito

> I wonder if Titans Tower will end up being a belated birthday present from Bruce ?


HAHAHAHAHA.. 

The best to have a rich father.. Sorry, son.. I have a present that could be useful to you.. and your friends..  :Wink: 

Alfred will make Bruce give something to his son.

----------


## dietrich

> I'm really looking forward to Super-Sons, loved their intro in Superman.  ("Do you think we'll grow up like our fathers?"  "Old?").  That book will be so much fun.


[img=CONFIG]42305[/img]

Me too can't wait. February can't come fast enough! Saw this and wonder if it is the actual cover for February's Super-sons?

----------


## dietrich

Loved the Damian / Jon interaction in Superman. However kinda felt like Damian was as cast as something of the comic relief. Taking prat-falls and getting hit in the face with fish to make Jon look good. Also noticed something of the same in Teen Titans #2 when he seemed scared of a bat [well Batbeastboy] That seemed out of character.

----------


## dietrich

> Finally got caught up on all things Damian after months of real life getting in the way and gotta say, I love what Rebirth is doing with him so far.
> 
> I think I'm really going to like Damian's rapport with his new frienemy "Jon Kent."   I love that despite their relationship and all the trauma that surrounded it, you can still see Talia in Damian, in terms of his imperialism.   Even the way he spoke with regards to Superman in "Superman" #10.  I like that Jon is so much less mature in some ways but can still hold his own against Damian. 
> 
> Damian would throw verbal daggers like "simpleton" and other insults that displayed a lack of confidence in Jon's intelligence, but Jon matched Damian step for step and knew their Dad's were setting them up the entire time.  I liked the moment when Maya told Jon "not to give up" and Jon said "Dad says not to give up on anybody."  And Superboy assuring Maya that he'll keep an eye on "that little twerp for her." I like that although Damian has MUCH more world experience, Jon comes off as much more well adjusted. Damian's default setting is always "jerk" and I like the effect on his character when someone manages to make it through all of his defense mechanisms, Dick, Stephanie, Colin Wilks (who I still miss, great Paul Dini creation) and now Jon Kent.   Jon offering to split the granola bar with Damian and the latter's refusal saying he'd rather starve and then quickly retracting that with a "Gimme that." lol.  It's been a long time since a comic book has made me laugh.
> 
> Damian's jealousy over Jon and Maya's friendship has also been fun to watch.   I liked Damian's feud with Tim for it's visceral nastiness and spite, but I think I like Jon/Damian's because it comes across so different at it's core.   Though Jon will take the high road with Damian, he's no doormat and will gleefully point out how short Damian is compared to himself, just because he knows that will make him lose it.
> 
> Damian's relationship with Dick and Bruce are two of my favorite dynamics in DC Comics but I think a third may be coming up after the recent Superman issues.  It's fun to see Damian out of Gotham and interacting with eclectic characters.
> ...


I too love this relationship and expect nothing but great things for this duo. I love that Jon is snarky as well and isn't intimidated or put off by Damian's standoffish behaviour. He also seems to be picking up Damianism's like "TTing" and Damian's adorable shit eating grin. That is so cute. Did you notice in the Superman#11 when they are sleeping atop Goliath how their bodies form the Yin and Yang pattern as do their speech bubbles.

----------


## dietrich

double post

----------


## JBatmanFan05

I just realized that I hope Tom King gives Damian a prominent role in an arc or two.  

Sure, there are a lot Bat titles, but you want to see the main talent play with somebody as significant as Batman's son.  I hope too that King incorporates some Dick into an arc or so.

----------


## Frontier

> I just realized that I hope Tom King gives Damian a prominent role in an arc or two.  
> 
> Sure, there are a lot Bat titles, but you want to see the main talent play with somebody as significant as Batman's son.  I hope too that King incorporates some Dick into an arc or so.


It would be nice to have the actual Robin show up and play a big role in the main Batman book again (or any main Bat-book at this point)  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Though it seems like he and the other Robins will have a solid role in the next arc  :Smile: .

----------


## Atlanta96

> It would be nice to have the actual Robin show up and play a big role in the main Batman book again (or any main Bat-book at this point) .
> 
> Though it seems like he and the other Robins will have a solid role in the next arc .


Yeah, it's too bad Robin can't have a prominent role in the main Batman book because of certain decisions. I guess the Batman/Robin relationship just isn't valued anymore. Oh well, it's their funeral.

----------


## Aahz

> Though it seems like he and the other Robins will have a solid role in the next arc .


I wouldn't count on it.

----------


## dietrich

> It would be nice to have the actual Robin show up and play a big role in the main Batman book again (or any main Bat-book at this point) .
> 
> Though it seems like he and the other Robins will have a solid role in the next arc .


Well it's about time. I love Damian gaining some independence and interacting with the greater DC universe [The Supers, Deathstroke, Rose, TT's] But it feels off when the Bat books act like he doesn't exist.
His omission in those titles is just jarring. At this point I'm guessing dude no longer lives at home. I know he had his Birthday at the Manor but actually where does Damian live. The birdcave? Teen Titans Tower? Spartan yet classy penthouse?

----------


## dietrich

> I wouldn't count on it.


Occasional appearances/ nods will also be acceptable to me. Damian's got has own books and there is such a thing as over exposure. But he is 13 and Bruce is his Dad so it is expected that he touch base/report in occasionally.

----------


## Frontier

> Well it's about time. I love Damian gaining some independence and interacting with the greater DC universe [The Supers, Deathstroke, Rose, TT's] But it feels off when the Bat books act like he doesn't exist.
> His omission in those titles is just jarring. At this point I'm guessing dude no longer lives at home. I know he had his Birthday at the Manor but actually where does Damian live. The birdcave? Teen Titans Tower? Spartan yet classy penthouse?


I just assume he still lives at the Manor, we just never see him while Bruce is off training Duke and the other sidekicks on the 'Tec team with Batwoman. 

I also assume they still go on regular patrols together, as Batman and Robin should, we just also never see it (outside of non-Bat titles like Deathstroke).

Though I guess he'll probably be staying at Titans Tower for the foreseeable future.

----------


## Aahz

> Occasional appearances/ nods will also be acceptable to me. Damian's got has own books and there is such a thing as over exposure. But he is 13 and Bruce is his Dad so it is expected that he touch base/report in occasionally.


He had some interaction in Nightwing and Superman, just recently.

I just think that the use of the Robins in the bigger events has sofar been quite underwhelming (but that was more a problem with Tim and Jason and less with Damian).

----------


## Frontier

> He had some interaction in Nightwing and Superman, just recently.
> 
> I just think that the use of the Robins in the bigger events has sofar been quite underwhelming (but that was more a problem with Tim and Jason and less with Damian).


Are we talking Batfamily events, or stuff that happens in the main Batman books, or general DCU events?

----------


## dietrich

> I just assume he still lives at the Manor, we just never see him while Bruce is off training Duke and the other sidekicks on the 'Tec team with Batwoman. 
> 
> I also assume they still go on regular patrols together, as Batman and Robin should, we just also never see it (outside of non-Bat titles like Deathstroke).
> 
> Though I guess he'll probably be staying at Titans Tower for the foreseeable future.


You're right I'm sure just would be good if there was some in comic material showing or hinting at this. Would also love to see Damian and Duke interaction some more following Robin War. King did a good job last time he wrote Damian.

----------


## Aahz

> Are we talking Batfamily events, or stuff that happens in the main Batman books, or general DCU events?


Mostly the Batfamily events, out side of it the Robins (or at least their current prime earth versions) didn't had that much appearances in the Batman Books or the DCU events.

----------


## dietrich

> He had some interaction in Nightwing and Superman, just recently.
> 
> I just think that the use of the Robins in the bigger events has sofar been quite underwhelming (but that was more a problem with Tim and Jason and less with Damian).


Yeah what i'm missing is more the family angle. I don't necessarily need to see him kicking things with Bruce [it would be nice but he's off doing that with other people so that's fair enough] I would just like to see him occasionally in the bat books. Like he does in Nightwing. He is not part of the action or the main plot but he is part of Dick's life.

----------


## millernumber1

> Yeah what i'm missing is more the family angle. I don't necessarily need to see him kicking things with Bruce [it would be nice but he's off doing that with other people so that's fair enough] I would just like to see him occasionally in the bat books. Like he does in Nightwing. He is not part of the action or the main plot but he is part of Dick's life.


Much as I think Damian's being featured in Teen Titans and Super Sons (Superman stealth pilot  :Smile:  is good, I do think it's a bummer that Robin doesn't have a solo title, or even a Batman team title. Just my own personal bugbear, since I don't think Batman and Superman should really have an ongoing (I don't even like Justice League or Teen Titans as concepts, because in my mind, Batman and Superman's worlds could not have created the other person).

----------


## dietrich

> Much as I think Damian's being featured in Teen Titans and Super Sons (Superman stealth pilot  is good, I do think it's a bummer that Robin doesn't have a solo title, or even a Batman team title. Just my own personal bugbear, since I don't think Batman and Superman should really have an ongoing (I don't even like Justice League or Teen Titans as concepts, because in my mind, Batman and Superman's worlds could not have created the other person).


A robin solo would be sweet but I'm trying not to be too greedy. Does that mean that you're not excited about Super-sons? Teen Titans I have a love hate relationship with. I loved most of Dick's run, disliked Tim's and have so far really liked Damian's [what I've seen so far].
Ideal situation for me would be a solo and his current books and cameos. Damian being featured in non bat books introduces him to wider audience. An audience which doesn't have the same bias that plagues most Bat/Robin fans.

----------


## Frontier

I think Super Sons is probably going to be the closest thing to another solo Damian will get for the foreseeable future, and he's also got a Titans book, so he's good  :Smile: . 

He's fulfilling his duties as both the Robin spearheading a book and a Teen Titans roster  :Wink: .

----------


## adrikito

With Duke, and that nonsense of a different team... Damian is a forget character in Batman Comics... Recently, I only remember Batman and Robin as team in DEATHSTROKE(thanks priest)..
*

I remember one image with the Batfamily*(bruce,dick, damian, maybe jason(I don´t remember this)..... and duke) *in a restaurant... 

They said in which number will be this?*

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

> I think Super Sons is probably going to be the closest thing to another solo Damian will get for the foreseeable future, and he's also got a Titans book, so he's good . 
> 
> He's fulfilling his duties as both the Robin spearheading a book and a Teen Titans roster .


I'd prefer a solo for Damian, no Super Sons but instead Jon joining the Teen Titans (with Damian spearheading it). Two books starring Damian kidnapping super-powered heroes and making friends with them is a bit redundant for me. It is good either way that DC understands the potential for Damian as a character and want to push him.

----------


## dietrich

> I'd prefer a solo for Damian, no Super Sons but instead Jon joining the Teen Titans (with Damian spearheading it). Two books starring Damian kidnapping super-powered heroes and making friends with them is a bit redundant for me. It is good either way that DC understands the potential for Damian as a character and want to push him.


Seems to me Maya was the one who kidnapped Jon. It was never Damian's intent to kidnap Jon. Circumstances forced their hand. Damian was monitoring Jon, Maya kidnapped him.
Don't know how so many people missed that. It's even says so in the book.
[img=CONFIG]42389[/img]

[img=CONFIG]42390[/img]

[img=CONFIG]42391[/img]

would love a Robin solo but have a feeling that Super-sons is gonna be something really special.

----------


## dietrich

For you adrikit

[img=CONFIG]42408[/img]

soon I hope.
Also lol at 13 year old Damian ordering a kiddy meal :Big Grin:

----------


## Aahz

> Also lol at 13 year old Damian ordering a kiddy meal


I have some how the impression that aging him up to 13 was kind of en editorial mandated so that he can be in *Teen* Titans and that the writers and artists are mostly ignoring that change. Jon was for eample still said to be 10 on eissue before the cross over, and Damian doesn't really come of as 3 years older (and if he was he would be really short for his age).

----------


## dietrich

> I have some how the impression that aging him up to 13 was kind of en editorial mandated so that he can be in *Teen* Titans and that the writers and artists are mostly ignoring that change. Jon was for eample still said to be 10 on eissue before the cross over, and Damian doesn't really come of as 3 years older (and if he was he would be really short for his age).


The short for his age thing was done intentionally by Tomasi and Gleason to give Jon something to rib Damian about. If not Damian would have all the burns and awesome put downs. Jon would have no come back, making their whole thing one sided and unfair [to Jon]. All the other writers [Percy, Priest, even Finch in the Batboys at lunch sketch above] have him tall/regular. He is only ever short for his age in Superman and that's for obvious gag purposes.

----------


## Aahz

> The short for his age thing was done intentionally by Tomasi and Gleason to give Jon something to rib Damian about. If not Damian would have all the burns and awesome put downs. Jon would have no come back, making their whole thing one sided and unfair [to Jon]. All the other writers [Percy, Priest, even Finch in the Batboys at lunch sketch above] have him tall/regular. He is only ever short for his age in Superman and that's for obvious gag purposes.


He looks quite short and childish in almost every post Rebith appearance, the only issue that i can remember where he looked more like a teenager was the Rebirth issue of Nightwing, and even in the other issues of this series he is again quite short.

And see no real diffrence between the 13 year old Damian we have now and the 10 year old we had before.

----------


## dietrich

Well in the teen titans book he looks 13, is similar in height to Wally and Gar [he also looks similar in age]. In fact I think he drawn taller than Garfield. In the batboys pic above he looks similar in height and age to Duke. So yeah it would appear that Gleason is the only one still drawing him as a 10 similar to how he was in Robin Son of Batman. The Damian in Superman #10 and 11 is the same one from his solo except no missing baby tooth.

----------


## dietrich

Just thought I'ld upload some art :Stick Out Tongue: 

[img=CONFIG]42503[/img]

Sorry, Still trying to figure out how to upload decent pics.

----------


## dietrich

More pictures

[img=CONFIG]42504[/img]

----------


## dietrich

More pictures

[img=CONFIG]42506[/img]

----------


## dietrich

[img=CONFIG]42507[/img]
Double post

----------


## Frontier

I was disappointed not to see Damian at the Wayne family Christmas in the annual  :Frown: .

----------


## dietrich

> I was disappointed not to see Damian at the Wayne family Christmas in the annual .


 :Frown:  I know Synder said earlier this year that he was off limits but this is getting ridiculous. I know it's fictional and all but as a parent my brain just can't handle this level of neglect. It feels like we have multiple batmen. I do like that the Superman and TeenTitan books have both called him on the whole crappy parent thing.

----------


## millernumber1

> I was disappointed not to see Damian at the Wayne family Christmas in the annual .


But we didn't see anyone except Bruce and Alfred - how do we know all the boys and girls weren't there offscreen?

----------


## Frontier

> But we didn't see anyone except Bruce and Alfred - how do we know all the boys and girls weren't there offscreen?


Well, I guess they could have been, but if they were I would've liked to have seen them gathered around with Bruce, Alfred, and Ace. 

Of course, if Damian was there, I would've wanted to see his reaction to getting a new dog  :Wink: .

----------


## adrikito

> I was disappointed not to see Damian at the Wayne family Christmas in the annual.


Yes... bad luck..  :Frown: 

Supersons has not started yet.. but internet is a plague of images of these 2..   :Confused:   At that rate, one day... I will miss those days when Damian was only related with the batfamily  :Frown:

----------


## Lucas 35

At the DC Rebirth Holiday Special was a story of Damian spending Christmas together with Bruce, Clarck, Jon and Lois

----------


## millernumber1

I called it!

----------


## dietrich

> I called it!


You sure did  :Wink:

----------


## dietrich

> At the DC Rebirth Holiday Special was a story of Damian spending Christmas together with Bruce, Clarck, Jon and Lois


Oh this makes my heart simile. I love how Jon and Clark are in matching Xmas sweaters and Bruce and Damian are looking so dapper. :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

double post

----------


## Frontier

Damian and Jon together is proving the source of some heartwarming story beats, both for the pair together and for Clark and Bruce  :Embarrassment: .

Can't wait for Super-Sons  :Smile: .

----------


## adrikito

CONGRATULATIONS all Aqualad fans, you are right, He is in TT..  :Wink:

----------


## dietrich

I'm sorry I can't seem to figure out how to post decent sized pics /scans

[img=CONFIG]42631[/img]

I love damian in this.

----------


## The Whovian

> Damian and Jon together is proving the source of some heartwarming story beats, both for the pair together and for Clark and Bruce .
> 
> Can't wait for Super-Sons .


Me too. I think it's going to be a really fun book.

----------


## dietrich

> More pictures
> 
> [img=CONFIG]42504[/img]


Love how Jon is all sunshine and Damian looks like he's just dropping in to shiv the F*** out of you  :Big Grin:

----------


## dietrich

> I'm sorry I can't seem to figure out how to post decent sized pics /scans
> 
> 
> 
> I love damian in this.




So I guess they exchanged phone numbers then.

----------


## dietrich

The Wayne's and the Kent's share Christmas together. Super family Xmas

Dc Rebirth holiday Special

----------


## dietrich

Damian gives the best presents ever! That pose though!!?

Dc Rebirth Holiday Special

----------


## dietrich

i saw this thread was lacking some great art [lately] and I had some on file and plenty of time on my hands so..........
Art by nib2t

----------


## dietrich

I want this ! I want this so much
Art by Robinhess

----------


## dietrich

I love grownup Damian. I really liked the idea of this world and Damian's relationship with Lexie and Chris. Also the art is pretty sweet.

Multiversity The Just

----------


## dietrich

Teen Titans #2

----------


## dietrich

The look on Tim's face  :EEK!: 


 Strip by nOro

----------


## dietrich

More Damian

[img=CONFIG]42724[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Nice Uniform Damian

Art by 0yongyong0

----------


## dietrich

Damian looks extra Douchey here. Nice couch though

----------


## dietrich

Grayson you Dick

[img=CONFIG]42729[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Aqualad joins the Teen Titans. Hurrah love this line up.


http://www.multiversitycomics.com/pr...clusive-reveal

----------


## dietrich

The Super sons

Cover by Jorge Jimenez

http://www.multiversitycomics.com/pr...clusive-reveal

----------


## dietrich

SuperBatsons! 
That's Logan under that Cowl

Cover by Pat Gleason

----------


## dietrich

His animals. Introducing Goliath to the team.
Robin Son of Batman Gleason

----------


## dietrich

Teen Titans 

[img=CONFIG]42745[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Jonboy Meyers Teen Titans

----------


## dietrich

from Lil' Gotham

Art by Dustin nguyen

----------


## dietrich

More nice Art by Jorge Jimenez

----------


## dietrich

Throne of his Father 

Art by Clarkg

----------


## dietrich

Scowling Teen Damian

Art by Phil Cho

----------


## dietrich

I liked how he looked when he teamed up with Supergirl

----------


## dietrich

Funny little strip by 0yongyong0

----------


## dietrich

0yongyong0 contd

----------


## dietrich

Deathstroke and Damian

Deathstroke #5

----------


## dietrich

more beautiful art from Teen Titans

----------


## dietrich

Beautiful art by 0yongyong0

----------


## MarquisAsh

Imagine when it's time for Talia and Lois to interact with one another in the super sons book.

----------


## dietrich

> Imagine when it's time for Talia and Lois to interact with one another in the super sons book.


Ripped out hair extensions and broken heels everywhere :EEK!:  Seriously though I would love to see that but doubt we'll see those two appear together.

----------


## dietrich

Super powers
Look how smug he looks
love the Superman Homage

----------


## dietrich

I always wonder how and at what age he had this costume made.
In my head cannon Damian got note pads full of sketches of possible Batboy designs.

----------


## dietrich

more nice art

----------


## dietrich

My two favourite Robins

Art by weibo

----------


## dietrich

I wonder if Batman and Robin stop to get food or does Alfred pack em sandwiches?

Art by 0yongyong0

----------


## dietrich

Damian and Dick in matching onesies

Art by toixx

----------


## dietrich

More comic strips by 0yongyong0

----------


## dietrich

more comics by 0yongyong0

----------


## dietrich

0yongyong0 contd

----------


## dietrich

0yongyong0 contd

----------


## MarquisAsh

You don't think so!? Talia always shows up in a book Damian's in. She was in the last teen titans book. It also seems like Lois loves to put her 2 cents in every book superman shows up in.

----------


## dietrich

0yongyong0 contd

----------


## dietrich

0yongyong0 contd

----------


## dietrich

0yongyong0 contd

----------


## dietrich

0yongyong0 contd

----------


## dietrich

> You don't think so!? Talia always shows up in a book Damian's in. She was in the last teen titans book. It also seems like Lois loves to put her 2 cents in every book superman shows up in.


I have noticed that about Lois and Gleason did bring a less crazy Talia who wanted to reconnect with her son. You've got me hyped now. If they do meet I predict cold aloof Talia and a disapproving Lois. Either way it won't go well.

----------


## Godlike13

If Tomasi is gonna continue things from SoB that hopefully Talia does pop so that they could follow up more her resurrection. Plus her TT appearance was rather brutal.

----------


## dietrich

The Super sons

Art by takeru-kamitake

----------


## dietrich

Kryptonite 

Art by takeru-kamitake,

----------


## dietrich

> If Tomasi is gonna continue things from SoB that hopefully Talia does pop so that they could follow up more her resurrection. Plus her TT appearance was rather brutal.


How do you mean brutal? I quite liked that she showed and that she appeared to be looking out for Damian. I especially liked her " a gift so you might survive to see the next" [something like that]

----------


## dietrich

Art by nafei07

----------


## MarquisAsh

Talia wasn't brutal in the TT book. She was actually being a mom to him. Looking out for him..she will show up in the book again I'm sure. But I'm sure she will show up and show how disfunctional her and Bruce are compared to Clark and Lois

----------


## dietrich

Injustice Dick watches over Damian art by 0yongyong0

----------


## dietrich

Talon goes after Robin Damian [Batman v Robin] by smahssa

----------


## dietrich

Art by 0yongyong0

----------


## dietrich

Art by 0yongyong0

----------


## dietrich

Art by kazumscale

----------


## dietrich

Art by 0yongyong0:

----------


## dietrich

> Talia wasn't brutal in the TT book. She was actually being a mom to him. Looking out for him..she will show up in the book again I'm sure. But I'm sure she will show up and show how disfunctional her and Bruce are compared to Clark and Lois


I quite enjoyed Talia and Bruce's bickering in Robin Son of Batman. They were like a divorced arguing over their kid, how the other was doing it wrong each arguing their know best failing to recognise that they both sucked at it.
It was a very real moment very human. I would like see a bit more of that not a lot cos I don't want Damian's issue over taking the Teen Titans.
I also don't want too much Lois and Clark/Talia and Bruce in Super sons either. Some Bruce and Clark is good. Some Nightwing will be very very welcome.

I want the book to be focused on the boys and their interaction with a bit of super dads tossed in.

I wonder if we'll ever see Colin and Suren again?

----------


## Godlike13

This woman made Ra's her *****. Last we saw of Talia she had her own army and was fighting for redemption in Damian's eyes. Seeing her all passive, and almost begging Damian to come back to the league, is not the Talia who's been Damian's mom.

----------


## dietrich

> This woman made Ra's her *****. Last we saw of Talia she had her own army and was fighting for redemption in Damian's eyes. Seeing her all passive, and almost begging Damian to come back to the league, is not the Talia who's been Damian's mom.


I see what you mean. She did sound a bit off in TT [I just put it down to Percy not fully getting her character and where she was at] but that line really got to me. Perhaps a cross? I didn't like her asking Damian to return to the league but I did like her seeking him out to warn him.
Badass Talia who wants to reconnect with her son will be good. I think with Tomasi writing Supersons Badass Talia is more likely

----------


## dietrich

Robin [Damian] fights Talon
Art by art-of-ace-continuado

----------


## dietrich

Look it's Jerry the Turkey
Art by evinist

----------


## dietrich

Batman 666. Damian and Pennyworth
Art by kazumscale

----------


## dietrich

Art by obscure-lights:

----------


## dietrich

It has been mentioned in a recent solicit that the Teen Titans will be moving into the Titans Tower. Would this be the same Tower as Dick's Titans? Cos that would be awesome to see the two teams interact in their down time. A great way to boost sales on both books.

----------


## Lucas 35

I think not. Dick's is in New York while Damian's by the solictions and the story seems to be in San Francisco

----------


## dietrich

> I think not. Dick's is in New York while Damian's by the solictions and the story seems to be in San Francisco


Wasn't that San Francisco base just a temporary location Damian had the team in to safeguard them whilst he built the team. I didn't think it was their was there permanent location. Also it kinda blew up.

----------


## Frontier

The two team's will have their own, separate, Titans Towers. 

Damian's is red, while Dick's Tower looks a little more like the classic version.

----------


## dietrich

> The two team's will have their own, separate, Titans Towers. 
> 
> Damian's is red, while Dick's Tower looks a little more like the classic version.


Ok. At least I hope we have Dick popping round to visit Damian and Star. Or Dick introducing his lil' bro to his team mates. I really enjoyed Damian and Roy's interaction. Damian making Roy wait while he went to got change into his Robin out fit to fight Roy. Classic  :Smile: 

I would love to see him with the rest of the titans.

----------


## dietrich

Damian and Roy harper

----------


## Frontier

Huh! Didn't know Damian had met Roy. Cool  :Smile: .

----------


## dietrich

Damian and Roy

----------


## dietrich

He goes in gets changed

----------


## dietrich

Jason face palms

----------


## dietrich

He started it

----------


## dietrich

> Huh! Didn't know Damian had met Roy. Cool .


Yeah they met in RHATO#17. The issue ended with them playing catch

----------


## dietrich

Or at least Roy teaching Damian to how play catch

----------


## joybeans

> The two team's will have their own, separate, Titans Towers. 
> 
> Damian's is red, while Dick's Tower looks a little more like the classic version.


That's unfortunate. There's so much potential in the off-mission interactions that can occur from these two teams sharing a building.

----------


## Aahz

> I think not. Dick's is in New York while Damian's by the solictions and the story seems to be in San Francisco


That was the same pre flashpoint, the adult Titans had their base in New York, and and the Teen Titans were in San Francisco.

----------


## sifighter

http://kotaku.com/sources-wb-montrea...uad-1790256635

I'm not sure how accurate this is but apparently the people behind Arkham Origins is making a Damian Wayne game. I'm pretty sure gameplay wise it would be a lot of fun just like the rest of the Arkham games, but I'm not sure how Damian will be character wise. While he is a character I like he does have rough patches about his personality and I'm wondering how that will go over while I'm playing him for hours.

----------


## dietrich

> http://kotaku.com/sources-wb-montrea...uad-1790256635
> 
> I'm not sure how accurate this is but apparently the people behind Arkham Origins is making a Damian Wayne game. I'm pretty sure gameplay wise it would be a lot of fun just like the rest of the Arkham games, but I'm not sure how Damian will be character wise. While he is a character I like he does have rough patches about his personality and I'm wondering how that will go over while I'm playing him for hours.


I read something similar last year so fingers crossed this is true and it happens cos the game sounds awesome.
It's supposedly set in the future a features a grownup Damian with a Bat bike a la Batman 666. It's also said to feature a populated Gotham a la GTA.

I think the concept sounds great and I would play the heck out of it.
I think Damian personality is great for games and i believe it would be fun to play as him . Aside from his moves imagine all that snark and dickery. If they capture his character well it should be a lot of fun.

----------


## dietrich

> That's unfortunate. There's so much potential in the off-mission interactions that can occur from these two teams sharing a building.


Ikr DC just hates fun. I really hope we'll get some Dick in Teen Titans. I mean Kori already mentioned him twice and implied that she has regular conversations with him so....

----------


## sifighter

> I read something similar last year so fingers crossed this is true and it happens cos the game sounds awesome.
> It's supposedly set in the future a features a grownup Damian with a Bat bike a la Batman 666. It's also said to feature a populated Gotham a la GTA.
> 
> I think the concept sounds great and I would play the heck out of it.
> I think Damian personality is great for games and i believe it would be fun to play as him . Aside from his moves imagine all that snark and dickery. If they capture his character well it should be a lot of fun.


That could be fun, and the Arkham games have always been enjoyable. I just really hope they don't play to much on the negative aspects of his character, if that makes sense I guess. Arrogant but still likeable in a sense.

----------


## Frontier

> http://kotaku.com/sources-wb-montrea...uad-1790256635
> 
> I'm not sure how accurate this is but apparently the people behind Arkham Origins is making a Damian Wayne game. I'm pretty sure gameplay wise it would be a lot of fun just like the rest of the Arkham games, but I'm not sure how Damian will be character wise. While he is a character I like he does have rough patches about his personality and I'm wondering how that will go over while I'm playing him for hours.


Shame about the Suicide Squad game getting cancelled, though hopefull WB Montreal pooling their resources onto this new game will make it stronger (and less buggy then Arkham Origins)  :Smile: .




> That could be fun, and the Arkham games have always been enjoyable. I just really hope they don't play to much on the negative aspects of his character, if that makes sense I guess. Arrogant but still likeable in a sense.


Sounds like Damian from _Batman Unlimited: Mechs vs. Mutants_  :Wink: .

----------


## Confuzzled

Damian's reactions to Roy are on point.




> Ikr DC just hates fun. I really hope we'll get some Dick in Teen Titans. I mean Kori already mentioned him twice and implied that she has regular conversations with him so....


What is the point of isolating the teams from each other? Capitalise on the Titans brand DC, don't divide its fanbase.

----------


## dietrich

> Shame about the Suicide Squad game getting cancelled, though hopefull WB Montreal pooling their resources onto this new game will make it stronger (and less buggy then Arkham Origins) .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Sounds like Damian from _Batman Unlimited: Mechs vs. Mutants_ .


That Damian was so out of character. They missed out everything that makes Damian who he is. Unlimited Damian who be awful in a game. Those supposedly negative aspects of Damian's personality are the very things that who make the character prefect for video games. It adds so much to you the punching and kicking [fighting]. Just imagine the banter, I believe those aspects of his personality make him extra enjoyable as a playable character.

----------


## Frontier

I'm sure we'll see crossover with the two Titans teams, even if they have two different Towers and are separated globally.




> That Damian was so out of character. They missed out everything that makes Damian who he is. Unlimited Damian who be awful in a game. Those supposedly negative aspects of Damian's personality are the very things that who make the character prefect for video games. It adds so much to you the punching and kicking [fighting]. Just imagine the banter, I believe those aspects of his personality make him extra enjoyable as a playable character.


I wouldn't say he was "so out of character."

He felt, to me, like a Damian who still has a bit of an ego and drive to prove himself, but not exceptionally, and is a bit more well-rounded as a Robin. I thought it was an interesting take on him.

And compared to the Damian in the other DC Animated movies, who's a little more accurate to the comics, a lot more likeable  :Wink: .

Though you have a point that Damian's comic personality would lend itself well to fight banter as Batman, and it would be a big change from Bruce.

----------


## dietrich

[QUOTE=Frontier;2481715]




> I wouldn't say he was "so out of character."
> 
> He felt, to me, like a Damian who still has a bit of an ego and drive to prove himself, but not exceptionally, and is a bit more well-rounded as a Robin. I thought it was an interesting take on him.


He was inoffensive and likeable but IMO had none of Damian's ego. He was openly insecure which in comic Damian is something that is hidden deep under the surface [something a lot of his detractors miss] He was more Dick/Tim openly caring a characteristic present in the comic but which is also like his insecurity is also hidden and not openly obvious. Unlimited Damian was inside out.
Unlimited Nightwing was more like comic Damian. I can't wait to see that universe's Jason.

----------


## Korath

I hope that we'll see Ravi (the blind servant of Robin from his time with his mother). I really liked this character, and I think he would like to live with the Teen Titans. If he has survived, of course, i can't remember right now...

----------


## dietrich

Best Robin

----------


## dietrich

Damian Wayne is a Knife

----------


## dietrich

I need more of this.

----------


## dietrich

I love this page so much.
How Jon is "tting" 
How they are depicted in that Yin and Yang / fetal formation.
The dialogue
Everything.

----------


## dietrich

Art by BurningArtist


[img=CONFIG]42886[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Art by Badlemonade

----------


## dietrich

Art by Badlemonade

----------


## dietrich

Art by Badlemonade

----------


## dietrich

Comic by SEN

----------


## dietrich

Poor Timmy by Jaysontodd for the masses

----------


## dietrich

By Red son nightwing

----------


## dietrich

Batman and Robin

----------


## dietrich

By Joan Chao

----------


## dietrich

By Joan Chao

----------


## dietrich

By Marcusto

----------


## dietrich

My son

[img=CONFIG]42897[/img]

----------


## dietrich

By CAMERON STEWART


[IMG=CONFIG]42898[/IMG]

----------


## dietrich

By jiuge


[img=config]42899[/img]

----------


## dietrich

By damianwaynesketchbook

----------


## dietrich

Damian vs T Rex

----------


## dietrich

Awesome Damian Wall paper by WAYFAIR

----------


## Aahz



----------


## WhipWhirlwind

I wish Tim and Damian got to interact more, especially Tim as written by Tynion. 

Like yeah sometimes Brothers are best buds, all supportive and what not. Sometimes brothers just live to piss each other off though, and it was always fun to see.

----------


## adrikito

Funny and good images of Damian and the batfamily..    :Wink: Another Bat-Damian:

damian future.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> I wish Tim and Damian got to interact more, especially Tim as written by Tynion. 
> 
> Like yeah sometimes Brothers are best buds, all supportive and what not. Sometimes brothers just live to piss each other off though, and it was always fun to see.


Not sometimes Most times brothers just live to piss each other off but that's the beauty of family.

Yeah I wonder what their dynamic would be. their relationship in nu52 made little sense to me what with the way the nu52 changed stuff. [You know Tim going straight to Red Robin, not getting adopted and leaving pretty early on to form the TT] the reasons for their pre52 rivalry no longer exists.  Yeah I know they're not gonna be besties but I'm unclear where their [nu52]friction stems from.
What events happened and what didn't?
Did the events in Batman and Son still happen, was Tim around in Gotham for Damian to attempt to get rid of?
Was there any need for him to still want to do so seeing as Tim was no longer that much of a rival?

So many questions.

I hope Rebirth fixes things and that at the end of the event everything is clearer and characterisations truer.

----------


## dietrich

> 


Love how saggy those Bat boots are on Damian and I see what you did there. 
No Jason isn't the baby daddy he's swimmers just weren't fast enough.
That or he's firing blanks  :EEK!:

----------


## dietrich

Alfred calls it.

----------


## dietrich

Superbat legacy

----------


## dietrich

The Supersons

Love this Wallpaper

----------


## dietrich

How dare you bad mouth my son Kent.

----------


## dietrich

Damian Grayson and Santa
Art by Batturtle

----------


## dietrich

Musicians of Bremen
Art by Smahssa

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

Art by n8twing

----------


## dietrich

He looks like a smug Bond villain in this frame even down to the nefarious cat stroking. That grin  :Big Grin: 
Check out that blood vessel in Jon's neck! He is pi**ed

----------


## Aahz

> Love how saggy those Bat boots are on Damian and I see what you did there. 
> No Jason isn't the baby daddy he's swimmers just weren't fast enough.
> That or he's firing blanks


The artist has some other good pics of the Batfamily (mostly Jason and Damian). Can be found here and here.

----------


## dietrich

Art by Julio Cesar


[img=CONFIG]42927[/img]

----------


## Frontier

> I wish Tim and Damian got to interact more, especially Tim as written by Tynion. 
> 
> Like yeah sometimes Brothers are best buds, all supportive and what not. Sometimes brothers just live to piss each other off though, and it was always fun to see.


I want to see them interact after Tim hears what Damian said about him to the Titans  :Wink: .

----------


## dietrich

Supersons and Outlaws
Art by Jasontodd1fan

----------


## dietrich

I just noticed that Lex is on the cover of Supersons#2. Wonder what he's doing there.

[img=CONFIG]42929[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Art by: Khoi Pham
Inks by: Wade Von Grawbadger
Cover by: Jonboy Meyers
Variant cover by: Chris Burnham
Written by: Benjamin Percy
On Sale Date: Dec 28 2016

----------


## adrikito

WOW, *dietrich*

I thought I was obsessed with Damian....But you are more obsessed than me.. You only need one avatar of Damian..


It's a shame that there are many people who hate Damian.. But now... Another character made me understand why.. Because I feel the same when I see that character..

----------


## dietrich

> WOW, *dietrich*...You have a big obsession with Damian..


I do really like the character. I'm fairly new to comics [and comic boards] but his character really speaks me. I also have a lot of time on my hands at the moments. Didn't get that the art posting was coming off as obsessive I've seen it done on other appreciation threads and just assumed it was the norm.

Thought other fans might appreciate it.

----------


## adrikito

> I do really like the character. I'm fairly new to comics [and comic boards] but his character really speaks me. I also have a lot of time on my hands at the moments. Didn't get that the art posting was coming off as obsessive I've seen it done on other appreciation threads and just assumed it was the norm.
> 
> Thought other fans might appreciate it.


The problem with Damian is that... in the past he was quite repellent(but if the character is interesting, I usually skip that) and some people don´t forget that.. But many people confirm that he improve during N52.. 

You are very new... You should know about *Batman Robin* serie but maybe... You don´t know that Damian had a serie before this rebirth(short serie for the begin of rebirth  :Mad: ).. *ROBIN SON OF BATMAN*( Your image of the Damian vs T Rex is one cover..)...

BUT despite this, it was a good serie. The NEW featured characters of this serie(maya and goliath) come back quickly in rebirth, was a nice surprise know about them..

Now Damian is the founder of the current Teen Titans, speaking of this, I put the preview of the 3 chapter now:

http://community.comicbookresources....tans-3-Preview

----------


## dietrich

> The problem with Damian is that... in the past he was quite repellent(but if the character is interesting, I usually skip that) and some people don´t forget that.. But many people confirm that he improve during N52.. 
> 
> You are very new... You should know about *Batman Robin* serie but maybe... You don´t know that Damian had a serie before this rebirth(short serie for the begin of rebirth ).. *ROBIN SON OF BATMAN*( Your image of the Damian vs T Rex is one cover..)...
> 
> BUT despite this, it was a good serie. The NEW featured characters of this serie(maya and goliath) come back quickly in rebirth, was a nice surprise know about them..
> 
> Now Damian is the founder of the current Teen Titans, speaking of this, I put the preview of the 3 chapter now:
> 
> http://community.comicbookresources....tans-3-Preview


Thanks. I am catching up on Robin Son of Batman right now. I only got into comics this summer so I'm basically scrambling to catch up [Batman reborn was my 1st comic] So I've not been reading things in other.

I live in the UK and there isn't a comic book shop where i live so it's a struggle getting physical copies. Would appreciate it a lot if you or anyone else on this thread could provide a full Damian reading list [also a Dick Grayson recommendations will also be highly appreciated]
 :Smile: 

Yeah saw your thread and have already joined the discussion.

----------


## Fergus

> Thanks. I am catching up on Robin Son of Batman right now. I only got into comics this summer so I'm basically scrambling to catch up [Batman reborn was my 1st comic] So I've not been reading things in other.
> 
> *I live in the UK* and there isn't a comic book shop where i live so it's a struggle getting physical copies. Would appreciate it a lot if you or anyone else on this thread could provide a full Damian reading list [also a Dick Grayson recommendations will also be highly appreciated]
> 
> 
> Yeah saw your thread and have already joined the discussion.


Ha I live in the UK too. Nice uploads mate. appreciated the effort and love.

----------


## Fergus

Damian Wayne is a young boy conditioned from birth to be a killer, raised by a whole league of killers. Death is all he's ever known yet once he had a choice, once given a choice he choose redemption.
Do you know how hard it is to give up something/ Have you ever tried to break a habit? I am a smoker who has been struggling for over 9 yrs to quit. I have a habit of biting my nails that I still can't shake. That's how hard these things are so imagine how difficult it must be for a 10-13 to break all that conditioning and brain washing.

Damian Wayne's story is one of Redemption.
The only killer the Batman has ever managed to successfully reform is his son. Damian is Batman's greatest success.

----------


## adrikito

With Dick, his comics now are *Nightwing* and *Titans*, Damian is in *Teen Titans*..

*FOR THE BEST RECOMMENDATIONS:*

http://community.comicbookresources....-Recent-Events

----------


## Fergus

> Thanks. I am catching up on Robin Son of Batman right now. I only got into comics this summer so I'm basically scrambling to catch up [Batman reborn was my 1st comic] So I've not been reading things in other.
> 
> I live in the UK and there isn't a comic book shop where i live so it's a struggle getting physical copies. Would appreciate it a lot if you or anyone else on this thread could provide a full Damian reading list [also a Dick Grayson recommendations will also be highly appreciated]
> 
> 
> Yeah saw your thread and have already joined the discussion.



*Reading list for Damian*

Batman and Son
Batman RIP
Batman and Robin Volume 1: Batman Reborn
Batman and Robin Volume 2: Batman vs Robin
Time and the Batman
The Return of Bruce Wayne
Batman and Robin Volume 3: Batman and Robin Must Die
Batman Incorporated
Batman and Robin Volume 1: Born to Kill
Batman and Robin Volume 2: Pearl
Batman and Robin Volume 3: Death of the Family
Batman Incorporated Volume 1: Demon Star
Batman Incorporated Volume 2: Gotham's Most Wanted
Batman and Robin Volume 4: Requiem for Damian
Batman and Robin Volume 5: The Big Burn
Batman and Robin Volume 6: The Hunt for Robin
Batman and Robin Volume 7: Robin Rises
Robin: Son of Batman Volume 1: Year of Blood
Robin War (Recommend reading Grayson Vols 1-3 and We Are Robin Vol 1 before this)
Robin: Son of Batman Volume 2
Gates of Gotham
Streets of Gotham
Lil Gotham
Multiversity
Infinite Crisis Fight for the Universe
Batman of Bethlehem
Appearances in Batgirl vol by BQM were excellent. He also makes appearances in books like TT [2011 team building], World's finest [can't recall issue number], Batman/superman#77 [2010].

----------


## dietrich

Thanks guys and Happy Holidays.

----------


## dietrich

Art by Rateix

----------


## dietrich

Robin v Superboy DCcomics

----------


## dietrich

Batman v Superman Inspired
By Jorge Jimenez

----------


## dietrich

The Supersons

----------


## dietrich

By 0yongyong0

Story continues on next page

----------


## dietrich

Art by 0yongyong0

----------


## dietrich

Art by 0yongyong0

----------


## dietrich

Art by 0yongyong0

----------


## dietrich

Art by 0yongyong0

----------


## dietrich

Dick and Damian not a cat
Art by mysonshne

----------


## dietrich

Art by 0yongyong0

----------


## dietrich

By justice.league.memes


[img=CONFIG]43037[/img]

----------


## Fergus

> He looks like a smug Bond villain in this frame even down to the nefarious cat stroking. That grin 
> Check out that blood vessel in Jon's neck! He is pi**ed


More a troll having the time of his life.

----------


## Fergus

> I just noticed that Lex is on the cover of Supersons#2. Wonder what he's doing there.
> 
> [img=CONFIG]42929[/img]


Probably trying to get Jon to turn evil or are those his robots the boys are fighting. Also wasn't aware Jon was Robot lifting strong yet.

----------


## adrikito

ThANKS *Dietrich*..Your images of Damian and the BATFAMILY.. ARE FUNNY.

----------


## dietrich

> ThANKS *Dietrich*..Your images of Damian and the BATFAMILY.. ARE FUNNY.


Thank you very much. Still trying to perfect picture positing  :Smile:

----------


## Lucas 35

Mara is really a cousin of Damian? 

She is the daughter of Dusan? 

What do you think about the character?

 Does it have potential ??

----------


## dietrich

> Mara is really a cousin of Damian? 
> 
> She is the daughter of Dusan? 
> 
> What do you think about the character?
> 
>  Does it have potential ??


Liking the Mara character think there's plenty of story potential there. Don't know much about her father Dusan, will have to look him up.
She said she was the thumb in the Demon's fist but her rage blinds her.

Like the story so far and the idea of the Demon's fist though they don't appear very cohesive. they certainly take the Al Ghul approach to teamwork i.e. the leader Mara and everyone else is an underling.

I guess she is the new heir now that Damian's defected.

----------


## Fergus

> Mara is really a cousin of Damian? 
> 
> She is the daughter of Dusan? 
> 
> What do you think about the character?
> 
>  Does it have potential ??


Reckless and vindictive. Seems Damian has got his very own arch nemesis. Excited to see how it plays out, they could do so much with her if handled correctly.

Where on earth did she put that tracker i wonder?

----------


## adrikito

> Mara is really a cousin of Damian? 
> 
> She is the daughter of Dusan? 
> 
> What do you think about the character?
> 
>  Does it have potential ??


She is a reflection of Damian when he met Batman ... or this is my imagination?

----------


## Fergus

> She is a reflection of Damian when he met Batman ... or this is my imagination?


No you are correct. She is angry, aggressive with a sole focus. It is interesting now looking at her you see how far Damian has come. I think the Demon's fist has a lot of potential if handled right.

----------


## Red obin

> Mara is really a cousin of Damian?


This is an interesting development which has potential...... To be good or bad. Sadly I feel like it will end up cliché.

----------


## JasonTodd428

> She is a reflection of Damian when he met Batman ... or this is my imagination?


Yeah, she is exactly like Damian was back then.

----------


## Fergus

> Yeah, she is exactly like Damian was back then.


Re read the issue. Ra's sure does know how to raise em. This issue really highlighted aspects of Damian's upbringing [along with that of Mara and possibly other kids in the league] I know previous books have shown his childhood but to hear his narration and see Ra's watch over the sparring  and his praise for Damian as he brutalises and taunts an opponent, you really get a sense of the conditioning and poisoning that went on. Makes me more sympathetic to Damian, Mara and co. A young girl loses her eye and no one blinks. It's just common place.
Blinding an opponent is something to be rewarded and applauded.

----------


## dietrich

Damian as Disco Dick

By Dustin Nguyen

[img=CONFIG]43209[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Jason Todd Toy Theif

Art by ivyl


[img=CONFIG]43210[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Robin quotes by Jasontoddno1fan



[img=CONFIG]43211[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Dick and Damian
Art by Bak Hanul

[img=CONFIG]43216[/img]

----------


## dietrich

damian, dick and batman

[img=CONFIG]43217[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Robin Damian and Batman Damian
art by fermumice


[img=CONFIG]43218[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Dustin Nguyen



[img=CONFIG]43219[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Damian v Deathstroke


[img=CONFIG]43220[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Bak Hanul

[img=CONFIG]43221[/img]

----------


## dietrich

By Crystal Abyss


[img=CONFIG]43222[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Damian v Deathstroke Robin son of batman

[img=CONFIG]43223[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Grayson Robin war

[img=CONFIG]43224[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Robin son of batman


[img=CONFIG]43225[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Redemption Robin Son of Batman

[img=CONFIG]43226[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Damian and the Ninja Turtles



[img=CONFIG]43248[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Damian and Goliath

[img=CONFIG]43230[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Robin and Batman from Nightwing


[img=CONFIG]43231[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Never alone


[img=CONFIG]43232[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Batman and Robin from batman ninja turtles



[img=CONFIG]43233[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Robin returns to Gotham from Robin War


[img=CONFIG]43234[/img]

----------


## Fergus

Happy New Year everyone wishing you the very best in 2017.

----------


## dietrich

> Happy New Year everyone wishing you the very best in 2017.


Happy new year and now for some new art thanks to those guys over at the Lois and Clarke Appreciation thread :Smile: ................

----------


## dietrich

Hair Gel
Art by 0yongyong0 




[img=CONFIG]43249[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Art by 0yongyong0



[img=CONFIG]43250[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Art by 0yongyong0


[img=CONFIG]43251[/img]

----------


## dietrich

This is priceless



[img=CONFIG]43252[/img]

----------


## adrikito

Forgetting the fact that I don´t like this superboy... Who is *0yongyong0*?  Someone of Deviantart or Tumblr?

----------


## dietrich

> Forgetting the fact that I don´t like this superboy... Who is *0yongyong0*?  Someone of Deviantart or Tumblr?


He is an Artist on Tumblr who creates art and mini comic strips. He has been doing supersons stuff of recent but majority of his work that I've seen is Damian and Bruce focused.

I suspected that you weren't a big fan of Superdad or his son. At least you're very civil about it unlike some.

----------


## dietrich

> Forgetting the fact that I don´t like this superboy... Who is *0yongyong0*?  Someone of Deviantart or Tumblr?


Yeah when I said thanks to the guys over on the L&C Appreciation thread, I didn't mean he posts there[ not that I'm aware of anyway]. I meant a few fans over there shared the link with me.

----------


## adrikito

> I suspected that you weren't a big fan of Superdad or his son. At least you're very civil about it unlike some.


*Like another people says The first crisis was a mistake*.. And the most affected was superman... Seems that Marvel is more intelligent here, the same reality during all these years.

My initial hatred turned into disappointment... My failure, I always suspect that Superman would disappoint me again.. Unfortunately, I liked the other and lose him was worse..

I prefer not imitate certain unpleasant old fans(my superman is here, yours is dead) that people make me leave comicvine... It's a waste of time..  About the child(Poor Kon-el, I remember him of YJ)... Now I understand those who hate Damian... 

*THANKS FOR TALKING ABOUT THAT PERSON.. I Suspect that, but I'll take a look..  Patrick Gleason is in superman.. But he creates Maya Ducard and Goliath(both in SM 10) in ROBIN SON OF BATMAN(I liked that serie) and both returned in rebirth.. Maybe That person can surprise me too..

Do you know how to wear an avatar?
*

----------


## dietrich

> *Like another people says The first crisis was a mistake*.. And the most affected was superman... Seems that Marvel is more intelligent here, the same reality during all these years.
> 
> My initial hatred turned into disappointment... My failure, I always suspect that Superman would disappoint me again.. Unfortunately, I liked the other and lose him was worse..
> 
> I prefer not imitate certain unpleasant old fans(my superman is here, yours is dead) that people make me leave comicvine... It's a waste of time..  About the child(Poor Kon-el, I remember him of YJ)... Now I understand those who hate Damian... 
> 
> *THANKS FOR TALKING ABOUT THAT PERSON.. I Suspect that, but I'll take a look..  Patrick Gleason is in superman.. But he creates Maya Ducard and Goliath(both in SM 10) in ROBIN SON OF BATMAN(I liked that serie) and both returned in rebirth.. Maybe That person can surprise me too..
> 
> Do you know how to wear an avatar?
> *


I hope he does surprise you and if he doesn't fair enough. I know these are fictional characters but when a character touches they touch you. When you invest and read a character you get to know them and care about them. It hurts when they are killed off, retired or given an unfair deal [as was the case with nu52 Superman].

I hope that you will enjoy their new book but I can understand if his presence stops you from fully enjoying the book. There are characters whose presence in books ruin it for me.

At least Teen Titans is shaping up to be a really good book. It also looks like it will give everyone a fair showing i.e. it's not going to be the Damian show. That should make a lot of titan fans happy.

I want to see Damian pop up in something like Tec cos I want to see him with Cass, Clayface and Kate.

How to wear an avatar? was that for me no I have no idea. There's a lot of thing's i can't figure out how to do.

----------


## adrikito

> How to wear an avatar? was that for me no I have no idea. There's a lot of thing's i can't figure out how to do.


Press your name(for example in one of your posts here)

*SETTINGS
Mi profile*
     -Edit Avatar

GOOD LUCK.

If you speak about Supersons, I decided try with the future stories centered on Damian..... I see Superman 10 because I see that chapter like another ROBIN: SON OF BATMAN chapter, all the main characters participate in that chapter... 

DC will also put superboy in TT someday, I've seen people asking for that.. AND BECAUSE IS TRADITION... But I like the rest of the team, YJ Aqualad was cool and the character return with that appearance..

----------


## dietrich

> *Like another people says The first crisis was a mistake*.. And the most affected was superman... Seems that Marvel is more intelligent here, the same reality during all these years.
> 
> My initial hatred turned into disappointment... My failure, I always suspect that Superman would disappoint me again.. Unfortunately, I liked the other and lose him was worse..
> 
> I prefer not imitate certain unpleasant old fans(my superman is here, yours is dead) that people make me leave comicvine... It's a waste of time..  About the child(Poor Kon-el, I remember him of YJ)... Now I understand those who hate Damian... 
> 
> *THANKS FOR TALKING ABOUT THAT PERSON.. I Suspect that, but I'll take a look..  Patrick Gleason is in superman.. But he creates Maya Ducard and Goliath(both in SM 10) in ROBIN SON OF BATMAN(I liked that serie) and both returned in rebirth.. Maybe That person can surprise me too..
> 
> Do you know how to wear an avatar?
> *


Really like that Gleason brought Maya and Goliath back and hope we continue to see them. I wouldn't mind if Suren also popped up somewhere.

I truly enjoyed Robin Son Of Batman so disappointed to see it end prematurely because I like in the UK and get my comics from Amazon I'm missing a couple of issues from that series :Frown:  I've read them online but I like physical copies.

----------


## dietrich

> Press your name
> 
> *SETTINGS
> Mi profile*
>   -Edit Avatar..


Thank you very much. 

Edit:Just checked but still no Damian Wayne avatar available that's why I posted some on the avatar suggestion thread.

----------


## adrikito

> Really like that Gleason brought Maya and Goliath back and hope we continue to see them. I wouldn't mind if Suren also popped up somewhere.
> 
> I truly enjoyed Robin Son Of Batman so disappointed to see it end prematurely because I like in the UK and get my comics from Amazon I'm missing a couple of issues from that series I've read them online but I like physical copies.


The first time that I see the enemies of the TT I believe that Mara was Suren with a Mask.. Why again as Enemy? I don´t know.. But with Goliath here I believe that Maya would be the secret member(is aqualad)

Son of batman was the only series that I never found reason to finish...  :Confused:   :Frown:  The other series because they planned to modify the characters(the worst case WW.. all fake.)... 

Earth 2 Society still exists..  But perhaps continue without Gleason would have been a mistake... Anyway, see Goliath was the clue that Maya would return..

----------


## Red obin

> This is priceless
> 
> 
> 
> [img=CONFIG]43252[/img]


Is this from injustice? I like Howe despite the fact injustice is about a dystopian hellish future the comic still has humour.

----------


## dietrich

> Is this from injustice? I like Howe despite the fact injustice is about a dystopian hellish future the comic still has humour.


tumblr_nqg1ngwlHj1s560ufo1_1280.jpg

Not sure what comic it's from the blog where I found *"JusticeLeague"* didn't specify. I was hoping someone here would shed some light. I don't read Justice League comics though I plan on getting on to the Injustice comics [they're just so many issues]

----------


## dietrich

Anyone know what comic this is from?

tumblr_nqg1ngwlHj1s560ufo1_1280.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> Is this from injustice? I like Howe despite the fact injustice is about a dystopian hellish future the comic still has humour.


Injustice is such a cool premise but really hated what happened to Dick in that book and the fact that his end came about courtesy of Damian. Accident or no accident.

----------


## dietrich

> The first time that I see the enemies of the TT I believe that Mara was Suren with a Mask.. Why again as Enemy? I don´t know.. But with Goliath here I believe that Maya would be the secret member(is aqualad)
> 
> Son of batman was the only series that I never found reason to finish...   The other series because they planned to modify the characters(the worst case WW.. all fake.)... 
> 
> Earth 2 Society still exists..  But perhaps continue without Gleason would have been a mistake... Anyway, see Goliath was the clue that Maya would return..


Yeah Mara's mask is reminiscent of Suren's. I hope that since Gleason is bringing over stuff from Robin Son of Batman that we get to see the Lu'un Draga and Suren again. They could even work in the teen titans though Suren's now gone over to the good side.

----------


## dietrich

Goodbye 2016
Art by artofelle


[img=CONFIG]43272[/img]

----------


## dietrich

art by artofelle


[img=CONFIG]43273[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Wayne Kent Happy new year
art by Stylo-s



[img=CONFIG]43274[/img]

----------


## adrikito

> Wayne Kent Happy new year
> art by Stylo-s
> 
> 
> 
> [img=CONFIG]43274[/img]


Damian is angry by the curse of the 13 YEARS..

----------


## dietrich

2017
Year of the Rooster
Art by @rusty_mz_15


[img=CONFIG]43276[/img]

----------


## dietrich

> Damian is angry by the curse of the 13 YEARS..


 :Smile:  He's turning into a moody teen.

Edit: Moodier teen.

----------


## J. D. Guy

Hmm. Judging by some of the fanart here, Jon and Damian is becoming/has become a new Colin and Damian.

----------


## dietrich

> Hmm. Judging by some of the fanart here, Jon and Damian is becoming/has become a new Colin and Damian.



Street of Gotham was a ridiculously good book. I liked the idea of Abuse and was looking forward to more partnership and team ups between those two. seems like such an untapped resource however the Supersons dynamic is just such a great concept.

Saying that I do hope we see Colin in the future maybe in Super-sons.

----------


## dietrich

Bat scooter
Art by otter-the-author

[img=CONFIG]43321[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Art by otter-the-author



[img=CONFIG]43322[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Art by otter-the-author



[img=CONFIG]43323[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Art by otter-the-author



[img=CONFIG]43324[/img]

----------


## dietrich

From Cursedcomickids



[img=CONFIG]43325[/img]

----------


## dietrich

I am the night
Art by otter-the-author



[img=CONFIG]43326[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Teen Titan's Dick talks about Damian

By Meow Chain

[img=CONFIG]43329[/img] [img=CONFIG]43330[/img]

----------


## dietrich

101 Guide by otter-the-author



[img=CONFIG]43331[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Art by otter-the-author



[img=CONFIG]43332[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Art by otter-the-author



[img=CONFIG]43333[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Art by otter-the-author



[img=CONFIG]43334[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Art by otter-the-author



[img=CONFIG]43335[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Art by otter-the-author



[img=CONFIG]43336[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Art by otter-the-author



[img=CONFIG]43337[/img]

----------


## Fergus

> Art by otter-the-author
> 
> 
> 
> [img=CONFIG]43337[/img]


That last part was funny. Nice guide to Damian @dietrich.

----------


## dietrich

> That last part was funny. Nice guide to Damian @dietrich.


Thanks. I do think he cares for all his brothers though.

----------


## Fergus

> Thanks. I do think he cares for all his brothers though.


Of course deep down he does care for 'all' his 'brothers' he has saved both Jason and Tim's life at some point so he does care. It's just very well hidden.

----------


## J. D. Guy

> Street of Gotham was a ridiculously good book. I liked the idea of Abuse and was looking forward to more partnership and team ups between those two. seems like such an untapped resource however the Supersons dynamic is just such a great concept.
> 
> Saying that I do hope we see Colin in the future maybe in Super-sons.


I completely agree, on all accounts.

I did send a fan email asking to perhaps see Colin again one day. It didn't hurt to try, but I just hope I sent it to the correct email address. DC Comics' isn't as readily available as Marvel's.




> Bat scooter
> Art by otter-the-author
> 
> [img=CONFIG]43321[/img]


I love this one!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

> I completely agree, on all accounts.
> 
> I did send a fan email asking to perhaps see Colin again one day. It didn't hurt to try, but I just hope I sent it to the correct email address. DC Comics' isn't as readily available as Marvel's.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this one!


Nice one, hope they listen. I don't see any reason why he can't pop up in Super-sons, he doesn't even have to be a regular just every now and again. It builds Damian's world and circle. Colin's an ally same as Maya and Goliath.

Since Super-sons is gonna feature mini foes like Kid Amazo and kid allies like Maya then possibly Colin might make an appearance.
Aside from the Damian connection, Colin is quite simply a very interesting character and was well received by readers, I hope he resurfaces soon.

----------


## dietrich

Parody of Dick and Damian's War of the Robins standoff
Art by KOO9



[img=CONFIG]43431[/img]

----------


## dietrich

Parody of Damian and Jason's War of the Robins standoff
Art by KOO9


[img=CONFIG]43432[/img]

----------


## Fergus

http://2.media.dorkly.cvcdn.com/93/8...b94d70f_13.mp4

Damian evolving. 

Edit: where is the Tim version of the Robins standoff parody?

----------


## Fergus

Found this mock up Oracle file on Deviant thought it was quite funny. the vox dialogue between Damian, Steph and Killer frost is hilarious.

----------


## Fergus

Comics Amino Young Hero Appreciation Day. Day 1 was Damian Wayne.

Interesting post analysing the Son of the Bat and why he is the best Robin.

http://aminoapps.com/page/comics/749...2-damian-wayne

----------


## scary harpy

> Art by otter-the-author
> 
> ota7.jpg


I can't help loving this...and laughing.

----------


## Fergus

> I can't help loving this...and laughing.


I do too. As some have already stated I wish DC would put out a Robins book featuring all four of them. The few times we've seen the batboys together has been golden. Looking forward to that Batboys at lunch teased by King some time ago.

----------


## Fergus

February can't get here fast enough.

----------


## dietrich

> http://2.media.dorkly.cvcdn.com/93/8...b94d70f_13.mp4
> 
> Damian evolving. 
> 
> Edit: where is the Tim version of the Robins standoff parody?


Nice Gif.

There wasn't one. The artist only did Jason and Dick parodies none for tim.

----------


## dietrich

> February can't get here fast enough.


Can you PM me how you post your pictures. My attachments don't come out right. I need them like yours. When I try linking the url like you suggested it says that the file is too big. 
Thanks.

Edit; I'm counting the days myself. Teen Titans once a month is not satisfying my Damian itch currently reading B&R and RSOB while waiting for Super Sons to drop.

----------


## The Whovian

> February can't get here fast enough.


Yep. I can't wait!

----------


## dietrich

Injustice
Source 0yongyong0.tumblr.com



I haven't read Injustice yet but I have been watching the Comicstorian videos.
Hate what went down between Damian and Dick so was so happy when the above happened.

It does make what happened any better but it's good to know that Dick forgives and doesn't blame Damian.

----------


## Aahz



----------


## dietrich

> 


So much adorableness.
Was that Batcow?
Damian's sad face
Jon's remorseful face
Time for baby Boot camp :Stick Out Tongue: 

Edit: Beautiful art

----------


## Aahz

> So much adorableness.
> Was that Batcow?
> Damian's sad face
> Jon's remorseful face
> Time for baby Boot camp
> 
> Edit: Beautiful art


You can find more from the artists here.

----------


## dietrich

> You can find more from the artists here.


Thanks Aahz. Checked it out. the Artist is very talented. Such attention to detail, vibrant colours [it's like a candy shop explosion] and character in the work.

I love looking at art and always enjoy seeing these artistic renderings of comic characters who have touched the creators heart. Their take of events / scenes from comics involving these characters.

For example like the work below inspired by the events that occurred that night in Crime Alley and the story Pearl B&R.......




I like when fans take these fictional characters and stories and put their own personal spin on it like in the picture you posted.

Art by takeru-kamitake

----------


## dietrich

Streets of Gotham by cz474.tumblr.com

1st visit to JLA HQ by takeru-kamitake.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

Injustice!Damian meets New 52!Damian (and his very alive Dick Grayson)
Source duskisnigh.tumblr.com

----------


## Red obin

> February can't get here fast enough.


I really want to see the Dustin Nguyen variant cover, because his Damian is the best!

----------


## dietrich

> I really want to see the Dustin Nguyen variant cover, because his Damian is the best!


Is he doing one? i too love his fat headed Damian.

----------


## adrikito

One image that I see in Patrick Gleason profile in Tumblr:

tumblr_offorholh31t15wqso1_1280.jpg

 Suren Darga, Damian and Maya.  :Wink:

----------


## dietrich

> One image that I see in Patrick Gleason profile in Tumblr:
> 
> tumblr_offorholh31t15wqso1_1280.jpg
> 
>  Suren Darga, Damian and Maya.


Oh that's so cute. I like that Gleason still has a soft spot for this trio. Their story is as yet untold.
Their journey just began
We know Maya is around though not sure where she is currently living. [Possibly that teched out Clock tower from Superman #10] but what happened to Suren. He is orphaned and at the end of RSOB appeared to be on a path away from the Lu'un Darga. I want to know what happened. Argh I wish that book never ended.

----------


## dietrich

He is so misunderstood.
Also Bruce is not the best dad but he does care. He just hides it well.

----------


## adrikito

> Oh that's so cute. I like that Gleason still has a soft spot for this trio. Their story is as yet untold.
> Their journey just began
> We know Maya is around though not sure where she is currently living. [Possibly that teched out Clock tower from Superman #10] but what happened to Suren. He is orphaned and at the end of RSOB appeared to be on a path away from the Lu'un Darga. I want to know what happened. Argh I wish that book never ended.


I liked both Images and... this image was a nice and optimistic ending for Robin:son of batman..

I felt child again with that serie and his end..

----------


## dietrich

> I liked both Images and... this image was a nice and optimistic ending for Robin:son of batman..
> 
> I felt child again with that serie and his end..


Yes it was optimistic but the end felt premature. That ending was literally them [Damian, Maya and Suren] setting out taking the next step. That ending seemed like Phase 2 of their adventure together was just beginning. I hope we see that adventure some day.

----------


## dietrich

Super Sons Variant Cover by Tyler Kirkham



I love this.

----------


## dietrich

*Written by Benjamin Percy, art by Khoi Pham and Wade Von Grawbadger, cover by Jonboy Meyers, variant cover by Chris Burnham. 
"Damian Knows Best," finale! The final showdown between the Teen Titans and the Demon's Fist is here! Will the Teen Titans rally behind their little leader? And will Ra's al Ghul let anyone walk away alive? 
32 pages, 2.99, in stores on Feb. 22.*

Can't wait to see how this plays out and for the next arc to begin. Don't get me wrong I'm loving this arc but I'm keen for stuff to start moving along. I wish this book wasn't a monthly, the wait is far too long between issues.

Also 'little Leader' does this mean Damian is gonna be leading the team? I expected Starfire to be leader. Maybe she will act as a mentor guiding Damian.

----------


## The Whovian

> Super Sons Variant Cover by Tyler Kirkham
> 
> 
> 
> I love this.


That's awesome! The look on Jon's face

----------


## dietrich

> That's awesome! The look on Jon's face


irk he looks like What the wot?!

----------


## adrikito

Incredible, I had to see 2 times the image for discover that the other kid was superdad son(supersons obsession).. For the S, no for another thing..

3 batvillains and Damian, the first time that I see the image I thought this was some old image..




> * I hope we see that adventure some day.*


I hope the same too..

----------


## Rac7d*

> One image that I see in Patrick Gleason profile in Tumblr:
> 
> tumblr_offorholh31t15wqso1_1280.jpg
> 
>  Suren Darga, Damian and Maya.


Yes ASIAN EXPLOSION
Ninja boy, assasin girl, and mystic teen
flying aorund on thier dragon/bat/cat beast 

get them a miyazaki movie stat

----------


## Frontier

> Super Sons Variant Cover by Tyler Kirkham
> 
> 
> 
> I love this.


I'll be honest, outside Joker, I probably would not mind attending this school  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Godlike13

> I'll be honest, outside Joker, I probably would not mind attending this school .


I was thinking the same thing lol.

----------


## dietrich

> I'll be honest, outside Joker, I probably would not mind attending this school .


I don't know I think there might be a PTA meeting about Ivy's outfit of choice though I bet with teachers who look like that all the boys[& some girls]will never want to miss school.

Heck all the dads will always turn up for parents evening.

----------


## dietrich

> Yes ASIAN EXPLOSION
> Ninja boy, assasin girl, and mystic teen
> flying aorund on thier dragon/bat/cat beast 
> 
> get them a miyazaki movie stat


Now that you mention it. I always forget that Damian is part Asian. What ethnicity is Maya?

----------


## Pohzee

I'd like to see Damian in everyday situations in general. Going to school, interacting with normal kids his age... I feel like one of my biggest issues with modern Batman comics is that we see no Bruce or Damian Wayne living their everyday lives, just Batman and Robin (a rare sight now  :Frown: ) fighting criminal after criminal. That is one thing I connect with so much with some of the older Showcases I've been reading: the characters feel more like real people.

It would be interesting to juxtapose Damian's large than life persona with the mundaneness of everyday life.

----------


## Frontier

> I'd like to see Damian in everyday situations in general. Going to school, interacting with normal kids his age... I feel like one of my biggest issues with modern Batman comics is that we see no Bruce or Damian Wayne living their everyday lives, just Batman and Robin (a rare sight now ) fighting criminal after criminal. That is one thing I connect with so much with some of the older Showcases I've been reading: the characters feel more like real people.
> 
> It would be interesting to juxtapose Damian's large than life persona with the mundaneness of everyday life.


I'd actually like this too  :Smile: .

----------


## Rac7d*

> I'd like to see Damian in everyday situations in general. Going to school, interacting with normal kids his age... I feel like one of my biggest issues with modern Batman comics is that we see no Bruce or Damian Wayne living their everyday lives, just Batman and Robin (a rare sight now ) fighting criminal after criminal. That is one thing I connect with so much with some of the older Showcases I've been reading: the characters feel more like real people.
> 
> It would be interesting to juxtapose Damian's large than life persona with the mundaneness of everyday life.


 he got kicked out of the academy

----------


## dietrich

> I'd like to see Damian in everyday situations in general. Going to school, interacting with normal kids his age... I feel like one of my biggest issues with modern Batman comics is that we see no Bruce or Damian Wayne living their everyday lives, just Batman and Robin (a rare sight now ) fighting criminal after criminal. That is one thing I connect with so much with some of the older Showcases I've been reading: the characters feel more like real people.
> 
> It would be interesting to juxtapose Damian's large than life persona with the mundaneness of everyday life.


Yeah would be interesting to see Damian outside of rooftops and capes. I liked his stint at Gotham Academy and enjoyed his interactions with Colin. Sure that was kinda still cape work but I want to see him out of uniform more.Maybe seeing a movie with Duke and more outings to the arcade with Dick. Just want to know what he does when he's not kicking miscreants in the face.

I hope we see more of that in teen titans and Supersons. I liked that in the Holiday Special he and Jon speak on the phone. I hope that is carried on.
Tomasi and Gleason show quite a bit of Jon being a boy at home in the Superman book so I hope they carry this over in Super sons.

----------


## dietrich

> he got kicked out of the academy


Just like his Dad before him  :Smile:

----------


## Fergus

> I just noticed that Lex is on the cover of Supersons#2. Wonder what he's doing there.
> 
> [img=CONFIG]42929[/img]


This is what the solicitations for issue say:

Super Sons #2
When I Grow Up part two! Robin and Superboyin the clutches of Lex Luthor! The boys are in big trouble! How exactly are they supposed to explain whats happened to Superman and Batman? Plus, Kid Amazos power grows, and this tyrant in the making is about to make life miserable for the Super Sons!

So looks like the boys get into shenanigans and Lex gets a hold of em.

----------


## The Whovian

> I just noticed that Lex is on the cover of Supersons#2. Wonder what he's doing there.


You can bet he's up to no good

----------


## Fergus

> You can bet he's up to no good


LOL Quoted for truth.

----------


## Fergus

*Super sons #3*


Written by PETER J. TOMASI • Art and cover by JORGE JIMENEZ • Variant cover by DUSTIN NGUYEN

“When I Grow Up” part three! It’s Super-Son vs Bat-Son as the exciting new series continues! Kid Amazo is ready to rip the hearts out of the world’s not-so-finest super duo. Face to face with their newest—and first—villain, Jonathan and Damian strike out the only way they know how…at each other!
On sale APRIL 19 • 32 pg, FC, $3.99 US • RATED T
Comic Vine


This looks so much fun. Good to see the bickering is set to continue between the boys.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Edit:I notice Supes is standing on Damian's cape Is that in an effort to stop him ducking and weaving? To pin down the acrobatic boy wonder so he can get that punch in?

----------


## The Whovian

> Edit:I notice Supes is standing on Damian's cape. Is that in an effort to stop him ducking and weaving? To pin down the acrobatic boy wonder so he can get that punch in?


Superman is going to find out that "you don't tug on Damian's cape".

----------


## Fergus

> Superman is going to find out that "you don't tug on Damian's cape".


Ikr  :Smile:  'Don't mess with the cape'.

I'm guessing Kid Amazo is playing puppet master here hence the reason the boys are fighting their dads.
I notice Kid Amazo's got freckles and what looks like red hair. Wasn't he blonde?

----------


## Fergus

> I really want to see the Dustin Nguyen variant cover, because his Damian is the best!


Super Sons #1

Variant Cover by Dustin Nguyen



@dietrich A fat headed Robin  :Smile:

----------


## Stormcrow

That Dustin Nguyen variant is awesome, Li'l Gotham has been one of my favorite takes on Damian so I'm happy to see him still attached to the character in some capacity.

----------


## Red obin

> Super Sons #1
> 
> Variant Cover by Dustin Nguyen


I just came here here to post this! :Stick Out Tongue:  Definetly going to pick this cover(though I still love the original) as I love Dustin nguyens style and lil Gotham is the best

----------


## adrikito

.... I think I will visit this topic once a month.. This topic has changed too much..

----------


## dietrich

> .... I think I will visit this topic once a month.. This topic has changed too much..


It's because they are sharing a book together so a lot of the Damian covers and topic these days include Super sons. The conversation has been Super sons heavy cos the book is about to debut and the hype is amped up. The covers and solicits are dropping so we're discussing it. I'm sure it will level out soon enough.

----------


## dietrich

> *Super sons #3*
> 
> 
> Written by PETER J. TOMASI • Art and cover by JORGE JIMENEZ • Variant cover by DUSTIN NGUYEN
> 
> “When I Grow Up” part three! It’s Super-Son vs Bat-Son as the exciting new series continues! Kid Amazo is ready to rip the hearts out of the world’s not-so-finest super duo. Face to face with their newest—and first—villain, Jonathan and Damian strike out the only way they know how…at each other!
> On sale APRIL 19 • 32 pg, FC, $3.99 US • RATED T
> Comic Vine
> 
> ...


Lol it would appear so seeing as he missed with that 1st chop. Robin is small and quick so Clarke would have to pin him down.

----------


## Fergus

> Lol it would appear so seeing as he missed with that 1st chop. Robin is small and quick so Clarke would have to pin him down.


He is fighting dirty I like that though maybe he should take a cue from Batman who is simply blocking attacks from Jon.

----------


## Fergus

> Superman is going to find out that "you don't tug on Damian's cape".


Though that scene in Batman v Robin the animated movie where Dick pulls Damian's hood over his head and punches him several times was very funny.

----------


## dietrich

Super Sons #1 Variant cover By Jonboy Meyer


Super Sons #1 Variant Cover By Simone Bianchi

----------


## Stormcrow

Whoa, how many covers is this going to get? Only the Nguyen variants for the series were announced as far as I knew. I'm glad that Damian is getting the promo push at least.

Loved Jonboy Meyers' Robin in Teen Titans but his Superboy there looks super weird, what's up with his neck?

----------


## Red obin

> Whoa, how many covers is this going to get? Only the Nguyen variants for the series were announced as far as I knew. I'm glad that Damian is getting the promo push at least.
> 
> Loved Jonboy Meyers' Robin in Teen Titans but his Superboy there looks super weird, what's up with his neck?


I think I heard somewhere that while Dustin Nguyen was the main variant covers, that there are other exclusive variants, possibly store exclusives. I saw a listing on eBay saying that the Simone Bianchi variant was a UK variant limited to 3000.

----------


## dietrich

> Ikr  'Don't mess with the cape'.
> 
> I'm guessing Kid Amazo is playing puppet master here hence the reason the boys are fighting their dads.
> I notice Kid Amazo's got freckles and what looks like red hair. Wasn't he blonde?


Yes looked him up Kid Amazo was blonde.

----------


## adrikito

> It's because they are sharing a book together so a lot of the Damian covers and topic these days include Super sons. The conversation has been Super sons heavy cos the book is about to debut and the hype is amped up. The covers and solicits are dropping so we're discussing it. I'm sure it will level out soon enough.


SON OF BATMAN Increased my appreciation for damian.. but thanks to rebirth I hate the other boy. Now I understand the people who hate Damian.. Kon-el seems of another continuity, he doesn´t seem to be clone of superdad, but like bizarro is another clon of him.

... I will take the same path as with Titans... See one comic for one character is not worth.. I have TT, all the team is interesting.





> Super Sons #1 Variant cover By Jonboy Meyer


I like this Damian design..

----------


## Rac7d*

I CANT wait for all this
when is the trailer for his next movie coming?

----------


## darkseidpwns

> SON OF BATMAN Increased my appreciation for damian.. but thanks to rebirth I hate the other boy. Now I understand the people who hate Damian.. Kon-el seems of another continuity, he doesn´t seem to be clone of superdad, but like bizarro is another clon of him.
> 
> ... I will take the same path as with Titans... See one comic for one character is not worth.. I have TT, all the team is interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this Damian design..


You do realize Kon is a product of the post crisis era right? and Damian himself and it was the New 52 that gutted Kon. Honestly have you even read any post crisis or pre crisis story for that matter?

----------


## darkseidpwns

> I CANT wait for all this
> when is the trailer for his next movie coming?


JL Dark is getting a digital release next week and then a proper release 2 weeks later so just a few weeks I think.

----------


## adrikito

> You do realize Kon is a product of the post crisis era right? and Damian himself and it was the New 52 that gutted Kon. Honestly have you even read any post crisis or pre crisis story for that matter?


I know.. really I only remember the character of Young Justice... I saw that He doesn´t seem clon of the version post-crisis of superman..  maybe is only for luthor blood..

Post-crisis? I remember read:

-the *last volume of batgirl* with Stephanie Brown, a little of *Cass first volume*(in progress)
-Almost all *Red Robin*..
-*Batman*... 
-*wonderwoman* as *Agent Price*(she with white costume, glasses), I remember that one character believed she was in love with him in the final of one chapter..
*-Superman*. only Comics of cousins.. 4 chapters of *Lois Clark miniserie* if you consider this part of post-crisis for his characters..

A little of *convergence*..* Action Comics, Superboy, Superman*(yes, I see the begin of his family),*batman robin, batgirl*..

About Damian... I remember his maybe(I don´t remember this well) first appearance with Talia watching bruce saying... *IS MY FATHER*, the begin of Dick as Batman.. And another things..

Sam Lane die like Hitler in War of Supermen, Kandor Destroyed...

*
I know something.. I don´t ignore the continuity in which the characters started.. Interesting character? you should inform about his past.*.. Of pre-crisis era very little..

----------


## dietrich

> SON OF BATMAN Increased my appreciation for damian.. but thanks to rebirth I hate the other boy. Now I understand the people who hate Damian.. Kon-el seems of another continuity, he doesn´t seem to be clone of superdad, but like bizarro is another clon of him.
> 
> ... I will take the same path as with Titans... See one comic for one character is not worth.. I have TT, all the team is interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this Damian design..


Yeah I really miss Jonboy on Teen Titans.

----------


## dietrich

Came across this doddle of Damian from Tim and Dick's POV




Source yolp-otna.

----------


## dietrich

Damian and family doodle by yolp-otna

----------


## dietrich

Damian and Family doodle by yolp-otna continued.....

----------


## sifighter

Damian's back in Injustice 2, although oddly in an outfit closer to his current comics uniform then his nightwing suit.

By the way for all those JLvsTT fans, heres Round 2(albiet with a noticibly older version of Damian)

Injustice-2-screenshot-2.jpg

----------


## adrikito

> Damian and family doodle by yolp-otna


FUNNY images...

----------


## dietrich

> FUNNY images...


 :Smile:  I think it shows his brother's personalities really well and his dynamic with each of them.
That last panel........ Damian doesn't strick me as a hugger and to be honest I think in the Tim bit there would be weapons involved and someone would be passed out.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian's back in Injustice 2, although oddly in an outfit closer to his current comics uniform then his nightwing suit.
> 
> By the way for all those JLvsTT fans, heres Round 2(albiet with a noticibly older version of Damian)
> 
> Injustice-2-screenshot-2.jpg


Ohhhhhhhhhh YES. I like this. I so so prefer him this way. It hurt seeing Damian as Nightwing knowing what went down. That was a major faux pas by the game makers.
I hope this also means we're getting Dick back as Nightwing.

Edit: Who is that he's fighting? Is that Blue Beetle?

----------


## sifighter

> Ohhhhhhhhhh YES. I like this. I so so prefer him this way. It hurt seeing Damian as Nightwing knowing what went down. That was a major faux pas by the game makers.
> I hope this also means we're getting Dick back as Nightwing.
> 
> Edit: Who is that he's fighting? Is that Blue Beetle?


Yes that is in Blue Beetle, I don't know how but in this universe they are more around the same age instead of Damian being younger then Jaime.

Unfortunately in that universe Dick Grayson died and became the new Deadman, at least in the comic, so I doubt you will see any version of Nightwing in this game.

----------


## dietrich

> Yes that is in Blue Beetle, I don't know how but in this universe they are more around the same age instead of Damian being younger then Jaime.
> 
> Unfortunately in that universe Dick Grayson died and became the new Deadman, at least in the comic, so I doubt you will see any version of Nightwing in this game.


I was hoping for an alternate Dick.
Blue looks less Blue than usual I don't mind those two being similar age. So hyped for this game. Saw the trailer over on the DC boards and it looks epic.
I know there was some debate with some trying to claim it was Tim but the narration makes it clear that it is a parent and an offspring so thank god for that cause that a debate I don't wanna be having.

----------


## Fergus

> He is so misunderstood.
> Also Bruce is not the best dad but he does care. He just hides it well.


Tim needs to stop being so suspicious and immature.

----------


## Fergus

> 


Well looks par for the course  :Smile:  These two in a nutshell really. Captures their dynamic in supersons if solicitations are anything to by.

Don't see Damian as much of crier though. Not even baby Damian.

----------


## Fergus

> Damian's back in Injustice 2, although oddly in an outfit closer to his current comics uniform then his nightwing suit.
> 
> By the way for all those JLvsTT fans, heres Round 2(albiet with a noticibly older version of Damian)
> 
> Injustice-2-screenshot-2.jpg


Good to see Damian as Robin again in Injustice. Wonder what leads to him changing his costume?

----------


## dietrich

I imagine this is how it'll go down  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Selina

He is the worst and one of my least favourite batman characters.

----------


## dietrich

> He is the worst and one of my least favourite batman characters.


Good to know.
Somehow I don't think you understand what  an Appreciation thread is or how they work.

----------


## dietrich

> Whoa, how many covers is this going to get? Only the Nguyen variants for the series were announced as far as I knew. I'm glad that Damian is getting the promo push at least.
> 
> Loved Jonboy Meyers' Robin in Teen Titans but his Superboy there looks super weird, what's up with his neck?


So far there's 5 that I'm aware of. [Some are retailer variants]:

Dustin Nguyen priced at $4.99

Jonboy Meyers priced at $9.99

Simone Bianchi This is a UK exclusive priced at $9.99

Francesco Mattina priced at $10.00 for the colour and $20.00 for the set [Black&white and Colour]

Tyler Kirkham. The Kirkham Variant is a set of 3 different covers priced at $61.99

----------


## dietrich

*Tyler Kirkham SuperSons #1 Variant set*

----------


## dietrich

*Tyler Kirkham Supersons #1 Variant set*

----------


## dietrich

*Francesco Mattina Supersons #1 Variant
Black and white*


*Colour*

----------


## dietrich

Damian, Ra's and Mara by Chris Burnham

----------


## Fergus

> Damian, Ra's and Mara by Chris Burnham


Ra's looks demented.

----------


## Fergus

> *Tyler Kirkham Supersons #1 Variant set*


Ivy looks stunning and very healthy in these covers.

----------


## Fergus

> *Francesco Mattina Supersons #1 Variant
> Black and white*
> 
> 
> *Colour*


This is beautiful. Very well done. Jon looks possessed! They both look possessed but Jon looks even more of a demon spawn than Damian and that's saying something!

I think this could well be my favourite of the lot.

----------


## Fergus

So many variants so little money. I would like to have some of these variants.

----------


## dietrich

> So many variants so little money. I would like to have some of these variants.


Yeah I really like the Kirkham and Mattina Variants. Thinking of going for those two and the Simone Bianchi one.
Doing some last minute budgeting before I order cos quite frankly I can't afford to be spending that much but alas I'm on the hype train and the breaks have failed :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fergus

> Yeah I really like the Kirkham and Mattina Variants. Thinking of going for those two and the Simone Bianchi one.
> Doing some last minute budgeting before I order cos quite frankly I can't afford to be spending that much but alas I'm on the hype train and the breaks have failed


Not too keen on the Bianchi at all. The Mattina colour version is my favourite with Kirkham and Nyugen a close 2nd. However I'm not too keen on the catwoman cover. Her calves and shoes look somehow and £54.00 for the set is a bit much. I know KRS sells em as a set or individually but I haven't seen anywhere in the UK that does that so you might be stuck with it if you really want the Ivy and Joker covers. The Joker one is my fav of the set.

----------


## dragons06

I want to at least get two or three of these covers, the jonboy Meyers cover is Sexy as hell XD
Super sons is my most anticipated Comic, I at least have to pick up around two or three copies  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> I want to at least get two or three of these covers, the jonboy Meyers cover is Sexy as hell XD
> Super sons is my most anticipated Comic, I at least have to pick up around two or three copies


I wish I could get them all  :Frown:  
Just pre ordered the Kirkham and Mattina sets about 30 mins ago just to be sure I get em  :Big Grin:   Payday is next Thursday I might get the rest then if they're still available. 
I'm also gonna get two copies of the regular Jimenez cover.

----------


## Fergus

> I wish I could get them all  
> Just pre ordered the Kirkham and Mattina sets about 30 mins ago just to be sure I get em   Payday is next Thursday I might get the rest then if they're still available. 
> I'm also gonna get two copies of the regular Jimenez cover.


Nice one. Local?

----------


## dietrich

> Nice one. Local?


Sadly no. International and separately. Had to pay an arm and a leg for shipping. That's my entertainment budget blown.

----------


## Fergus

> Sadly no. International and separately. Had to pay an arm and a leg for shipping. That's my entertainment budget blown.


Ouch. Looks like you're on Baked Beans mate.

----------


## dietrich

*Upcoming Damian solicits*

[IMG]https://***********/cdn.batman-news.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Batman-16.jpg?w=1330&quality=85&strip=info&ssl=1[/IMG]
Batman #16
“I Am Bane” part one! Bane is coming for Batman. Bruce must keep those he loves safe for five days in order to save Gotham Girl once and for all. But Bane will stop at nothing, and no one is safe.

Art by David Finch
Cover by David Finch
Variant cover by Tim Sale
Written by Tom King

Super Sons #1
“When I grow up” part one! The sons of Batman and Superman have graduated to their own monthly comic—but if they want to survive, they’re going to have to share it! Writer Peter J. Tomasi (BATMAN & ROBIN, SUPERMAN) teams with rising-star artist Jorge Jimenez (EARTH 2) to bring you the adventures of the World’s Smallest. This debut issue looks at the lives of Robin and Superboy and their destiny to follow in their fathers’ footsteps, while we meet a new villain whose ascension parallels the boys’ own understanding of their powers—except that he believes it’s his right to rule over every being on the planet!

Art by Jorge Jimenez
Cover by Jorge Jimenez
Variant cover by Dustin Nguyen
Written by Peter J. Tomasi

Teen Titans #5
“Damian Knows Best” finale! The final showdown between the Teen Titans and the Demon’s Fist is here! Will the Teen Titans rally behind their little leader? And will Ra’s al Ghul let anyone walk away alive?

Art by Wade Von Grawbadger and Khoi Pham
Cover by Jonboy Meyers
Variant cover by Chris Burnham
Written by Benjamin Percy

----------


## Maxpower00044

Can't believe I've never posted here. Damian Wayne is my favorite Robin and the arc of his story in Grant Morrison's run is one of the best things to be written. It's a shame that Ben Percy is writing Teen Titans because I'm not a fan of his work, but I'm stoked for 'Super Sons'.

----------


## dietrich

> Can't believe I've never posted here. Damian Wayne is my favorite Robin and the arc of his story in Grant Morrison's run is one of the best things to be written. It's a shame that Ben Percy is writing Teen Titans because I'm not a fan of his work, but I'm stoked for 'Super Sons'.


Welcome on board mate. I think that Percy has been doing a good job on Damian and the Teen Titans. He's still getting a hang of it but it's good nonetheless.

----------


## dietrich

*Batman gets owned [sort of] by Robin Damian*

[IMG]https://***********/batman-news.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/LilGothamDamian-665x522.jpeg?resize=665%2C522&quality=85&strip=inf  o[/IMG]

I loved this series.

----------


## dietrich

*I think it's clear where Damian Wayne gets his fashion inspiration..............*

----------


## dietrich

*I like to believe that this...........*



*was inspired by this......*



*Damian Wayne by Lee Bermejo*

----------


## Fergus

> *I think it's clear where Damian Wayne gets his fashion inspiration..............*


LOL Dick Grayson Evidence does support that fact. Those collars are a dead giveaway.

----------


## Fergus

DC Comics has shared its First Look at February 15th’s Super-Sons #1, a brand new monthly starring Jon Kent as Superboy and Damian Wayne as Robin — the sons of Superman and Batman together again for the first time!

http://www.comicosity.com/first-look-super-sons-1/

*Even more Variant just to make it harder for those of us still making our mind up..............*

*Frank Quitely Variant*


*Marika Andolfo Variant*

----------


## Fergus

*Super Sons 1st look*





Man that flip! He's already drinking the drink by the time he lands! That's some trick. Did he open the bottle in the air?

----------


## Fergus



----------


## dragons06

> DC Comics has shared its First Look at February 15th’s Super-Sons #1, a brand new monthly starring Jon Kent as Superboy and Damian Wayne as Robin — the sons of Superman and Batman together again for the first time!
> 
> http://www.comicosity.com/first-look-super-sons-1/
> 
> *Even more Variant just to make it harder for those of us still making our mind up..............*
> 
> *Frank Quitely Variant*
> 
> 
> *Marika Andolfo Variant*


I might have to sacrifice Resident evil 7, if it comes to it XD
This is going to be a good year for the Super sons.

----------


## Fergus

> I might have to sacrifice Resident evil 7, if it comes to it XD
> This is going to be a good year for the Super sons.


Preach. I haven't been this excited for a book in a very very long time. I hope these two get their own animated series.

----------


## dietrich

> 


What's Damian doing with his hands? Looks like he's making fun of Jon sleeping. The massive troll :Stick Out Tongue: 
Jon's heat vision eyes is even more menacing than Superman's. He looks like a kid possessed. Scary and I love it.

----------


## Fergus

> What's Damian doing with his hands? Looks like he's making fun of Jon sleeping. The massive troll
> Jon's heat vision eyes is even more menacing than Superman's. He looks like a kid possessed. Scary and I love it.


Most likely making fun yeah and agree on the scary eyes bit. This book is not even out yet and it's already so much fun.
Contrast Jon's scary glowing eyes with the kiddish cuteness of his floppy socks and PJs.
Damian is such a bad influence sneaking in to convince Jon to ditch sleeping and go crime fighting instead.

At least that what I believe is going on. Of course he could just be there just for trolling purposes but I doubt it.

----------


## darkseidpwns

Teen Titans #4 preview
http://13thdimension.com/exclusive-p...en-titans-4-2/

----------


## adrikito

> Teen Titans #4 preview
> http://13thdimension.com/exclusive-p...en-titans-4-2/


This time I will give you the THANKS..




> *Upcoming Damian solicits*
> 
> [IMG]https://***********/cdn.batman-news.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Batman-16.jpg?w=1330&quality=85&strip=info&ssl=1[/IMG]
> Batman #16
> “I Am Bane” part one! Bane is coming for Batman. Bruce must keep those he loves safe for five days in order to save Gotham Girl once and for all. But Bane will stop at nothing, and no one is safe.
> 
> Art by David Finch
> Cover by David Finch
> Variant cover by Tim Sale
> ...


FINALLY Damian again in one chapter of batman comics..

I like this TT cover.

----------


## Fergus

> This time I will give you the THANKS..
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY Damian again in one chapter of batman comics..
> 
> I like this TT cover.


Yes it good to see Damian / Robin finally show up in the main Batman. God I can't believe it's taken this long.
Looking forward to seeing the batfamily together again in the same book. King has a good grip on these characters so I know it should be good.
Yeah this book will be a good Bane is one of my favourites so it's all good.


That cover is brilliant.
This book is coming alone nicely. I like what Percy is doing and i like this line up shame the stench of their predecessors is following them. Men the previous TT runs ruined this franchise. I hope this team can turn things around.

Good book however I miss Jonboy's art.

----------


## Fergus

> Teen Titans #4 preview
> http://13thdimension.com/exclusive-p...en-titans-4-2/


This looks juicy. So I'm guessing Beast Boy alerts the Titans and they come to Damian's aid.
Ra's took Damian's desertion very badly I see and he's crazy paranoid "Are you here to usurp me?"  Yes Ra's the 13 year old is here to usurp you.

I love this it looks good, Damian's really perfected the act of cape/cloak wearing. His silhouette looks just like his father's.

Also people who wear flowing cloaks probably shouldn't burn so many candles. Seems like a hazard.

----------


## adrikito

> That cover is brilliant.
> This book is coming alone nicely. I like what Percy is doing and i like this line up shame the stench of their predecessors is following them. Men the previous TT runs ruined this franchise. I hope this team can turn things around.
> 
> Good book


TT is among the top 50.. But I see that in these months has been falling.. 

http://www.comichron.com/monthlycomi...6/2016-10.html

*September TT 1*  33 position
*November TT 2*   40 position
*December TT 3*   47 position

Anyway.. The fall between the first chapters normal... but I hope see this comic IN THE FUTURE in the TOP 60 or 70(for example) without more downfalls..

----------


## dietrich

> Yes it good to see Damian / Robin finally show up in the main Batman. God I can't believe it's taken this long.
> Looking forward to seeing the batfamily together again in the same book. King has a good grip on these characters so I know it should be good.
> Yeah this book will be a good Bane is one of my favourites so it's all good.
> 
> 
> That cover is brilliant.
> This book is coming alone nicely. I like what Percy is doing and i like this line up shame the stench of their predecessors is following them. Men the previous TT runs ruined this franchise. I hope this team can turn things around.
> 
> Good book however I miss Jonboy's art.


Yeah Batman and Robin seem to team up everywhere except the actual Batman book. I miss it but I understand the reasoning behind it however i don't understand why they don't reference him or show him in plain clothes just so the reader knows that he actually still lives there.

But yeah looking forward to this. I hope we get some family interaction along side all the action. I am mostly looking forward to Damian and Duke since liked their dynamic last time King wrote them.

----------


## dietrich

> Teen Titans #4 preview
> http://13thdimension.com/exclusive-p...en-titans-4-2/


Percy is doing a fantastic job on this book imo though he still hasn't gotten Damian's voice quite right just yet.
This issue is gonna be action packed, can't wait for the resolution.

Percy is doing a lot of spelling things out like with the exposition mirror and last month's dialogue telling us how much Damian respects and want's to be like his father. Normally i don't like things like that but in this case I'll give it a pass since most haters absolutely refuse to see or accept this about Damian or the fact that he actually has a very good heart. So Percy bludgeoning us on the head with this info is welcome.
Hammer it home Percy. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

> TT is among the top 50.. But I see that in these months has been falling.. 
> 
> http://www.comichron.com/monthlycomi...6/2016-10.html
> 
> *September TT 1*  33 position
> *November TT 2*   40 position
> *December TT 3*   47 position
> 
> Anyway.. The fall between the first chapters normal... but I hope see this comic IN THE FUTURE in the TOP 60 or 70(for example) without more downfalls..


I hope it picks up. It's a real shame that Percy's run has to suffer the results of the garbage that came before it. I believe that it will pick especially with the addition of Aqualad. I wish more people would give it a chance but the TT is a tarnished brand sadly.

----------


## adrikito

> I hope it picks up. It's a real shame that Percy's run has to suffer the results of the garbage that came before it. I believe that it will pick especially with the addition of Aqualad. I wish more people would give it a chance but the TT is a tarnished brand sadly.


I hope the same.. This has just begin.. and this team is different.

I hope that the Young Justice fame(for aqualad design) helps here and more people buy this for the future of Teen Titans.... 

Speaking of Aqualad Maybe the ANTI-damian fans(People who wouldn´t buy a damian saga) begin with this comic the next saga and this experiences a rise. I have seen an anti-damian comment here, and one topic of the same user.

----------


## dietrich

> I hope the same.. This has just begin.. and this team is different.
> 
> I hope that the Young Justice fame(for aqualad design) helps here and more people buy this for the future of Teen Titans.... 
> 
> Speaking of Aqualad Maybe the ANTI-damian fans(People who wouldn´t buy a damian saga) begin with this comic the next saga and this experiences a rise. I have seen an anti-damian comment here, and one topic of the same user.


This my hope too. It's a shame cos it is a good book. 

I am conflicted a part of me wants Damian to be away from this franchise. I don't want him to be tainted by this franchise. That part of me also misses RSOB and want's Damian taken off this team so he can do have his own solo. That part of me wants this book to fail.

The other part of me is really really enjoying this book and know that characters like BB, Star and Raven don't have hope and if this book ends they would suffer. I also know that there are others who are enjoying this book and whose favourite character isn't Damian it would be unfair for them.
I am conflicted. 



Yeah the particular poster is a catwoman fan who hates Damian cos Bruce made a baby with Talia in continuity something he doesn't have with Selina. People like that are never gonna like Damian cos he is a constant reminder of something they wish would happen with their favourite. He represents the fact the love between Bruce and Talia. I don't mind that cos I can understand that.

I can also understand the jealousy fuelled hatred of Tim drake fans who insist on bad mouthing him constantly. But you know Damian will be fine. He is very popular and he is a proven seller. I also think that the book will be okay.It has been well received.
Reviews have been good it's just that a lot of people have stayed away cos of the bad reputation of previous runs.

----------


## adrikito

I can understand Tim fans... Damian sought his father's attention and had trouble with Tim, the previous Robin, I see batman old comics....Tim was Robin and TT member and both things now are of Damian, Tim fans relation with damian is worse now.. especially with Tim out of the comics for rebirth..

I do not want Damian tainted by this comic either, but.. I want to see this for 1 year minimum(I see the JL vs TT movie, I want see this team) or until I listen about another RSOB volume, a Damian Comic..

*Only for fix a little the problem, I would be in favor of remove Damian from the TT*(but PLEASE, another Damian(RSOB) comic, not only supersons)* for put Tim again in the end of rebirth*, for have time with Damian in the TT..

Huntress(helena wayne) is daughter of Batman and Selina... No in the Principal Earth but his dream was fulfilled.. I liked Damian but I hate the rest of Al Ghul... His grandfather for unknown reasons(he doesn´t like me, nothing more), his mother for Damian death, the worst mother that I never see..

----------


## dietrich

> I can understand Tim fans... Damian sought his father's attention and had trouble with Tim, the previous Robin, I see batman old comics....Tim was Robin and TT member and both things now are of Damian, Tim fans relation with damian is worse now.. especially with Tim out of the comics for rebirth..
> 
> I do not want Damian tainted by this comic either, but.. I want to see this for 1 year minimum(I see the JL vs TT movie, I want see this team) or until I hear about another RSOB volume, a Damian Comic..
> 
> *Only for fix a little the problem, I would be in favor of remove Damian from the TT*(but PLEASE, another Damian(RSOB) comic, not only supersons)* for put Tim again in the end of rebirth*, for have time with Damian in the TT..
> 
> Huntress(helena wayne) is daughter of Batman and Selina... No in the Principal Earth but his dream was fulfilled.. I liked Damian but I hate the rest of Al Ghul... His grandfather for unknown reasons(he doesn´t like me, nothing more), his mother for Damian death, the worst mother that I never see..


In fairness those things also used to belong to Dick Grayson so they're not really Tim's. Thing's change. Did his fans think he was gonna be Robin forever? Saying that it's a shame that Tim is benched that is bad and won't like that to happen to my favourite character so I understand however the fault is with DC who don't seem to know what to do with him.

I know about Helena but she isn't in the main universe and she isn't getting the focus and attention Damian is getting. It also doesn't help that they had Damian fight her.

Actually I would like that stick Tim back in the TT and give us back RSOB. That would be the best and then maybe Tim fans will be quite and I'll get one of my favourite books back  :Smile:

----------


## Aahz

> I can understand Tim fans... Damian sought his father's attention and had trouble with Tim, the previous Robin, I see batman old comics....Tim was Robin and TT member and both things now are of Damian, Tim fans relation with damian is worse now.. especially with Tim out of the comics for rebirth..


It is unfortunately in general the case at the moment that the writers tend to push Dick and Damian over Jason and Tim. For Tim in seemed to get better after rebirth with 'Tec, but they put him in Limbo way to fast.




> Actually I would like that stick Tim back in the TT and give us back RSOB. That would be the best and then maybe Tim fans will be quite and I'll get one of my favourite books back


I would prefer that they give Tim finally a solo. Btw. Super Sons is the replacement for RSOB not TT.

Personally I think that Teen Titans could work better without having a Robin, since having a non powered character as lead is imo limiting the stories. But it would probably not sell that well.

----------


## dietrich

> It is unfortunately in general the case at the moment that the writers tend to push Dick and Damian over Jason and Tim. For Tim in seemed to get better after rebirth with 'Tec, but they put him in Limbo way to fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I would prefer that they give Tim finally a solo. Btw. Super Sons is the replacement for RSOB not TT.
> 			
> ...


What's your source on this?

----------


## Aahz

> What's your source on this?


Logic?

Teen Titans is clearly the replacement of the former Teen Titans series.

And at least the start of Super Sons in Superman was written by Damian former creative Team and featured also Maya from RSOB and had sofar a stronger connection with the Batman franchise than TT, there it is much more a continuation of R:SOB.

----------


## adrikito

> I would prefer that they give Tim finally a solo.


Tim solo...The sales of the *Red Robin comic* were good?




> Btw. Super Sons is the replacement for RSOB not TT.


I know this but I forget that.... Damn you DC.. The day that damian leaves the TT will become in a dark day for me.. This superdad family has stabbed me for more sides than I expected ..

3VavD50.jpg

I can only pray that DC open his eyes they do Batman and Robin again, with bruce and damian

Lenny-Listening-The-Simpsons.jpg

----------


## Aahz

> Tim solo...The sales of the *Red Robin comic* were good?


 Decent I would say, the final issue sold still 27,390 copies and was on was on #68 in the sales charts.
And But any way Tim needs a book where can get more space than in Teen Titans or 'Tec. So either a solo or at least a book with a very small team like Batgirl and the Birds of Prey or RHatO. Seriously the past of the character before the start of the new 52, is still almost unexplored. Dick got a good amount of retroactive stories, Jason gets at least frequently some flashbacks (even if I would like to get a fulllength flash back story some time soon), Tim has hardly anything, he was also the only one (appart from Damian) who didn't got a Zero Year Tie in (even Harper got a short Zero Years story).

----------


## adrikito

> Decent I would say, the final issue sold still 27,390 copies and was on was on #68 in the sales charts.
> .


Ok... I see a little of the comic... Steph appears in many chapters.... the Ra´s Al Ghul saga.

----------


## dietrich

> Tim solo...The sales of the *Red Robin comic* were good?
> 
> 
> 
> I know this but I forget that.... Damn you DC.. The day that damian leaves the TT will become in a dark day for me.. This superdad family has stabbed me for more sides than I expected ..
> 
> 3VavD50.jpg
> 
> I can only pray that DC open his eyes they do Batman and Robin again, with bruce and damian
> ...


Who said Super Sons was replacement for RSOB @Aahz? I'm pretty sure that guy doesn't work for DC and I can bet he has no actual source on that. It's just assumptions. WE don't know for sure.

We do know that DC is very invested in Damian nothing really is out of the question. The fact that he pops up in different books shows DC wants to keep him visible.

I will admit that the Damian Jon duo is like 'Feltch' to them. It is the angle they are most interested in pushing right now.
RSOB is my wish but a Robin solo might take a different angle and not continue RSOB's Indiana Jones style.

I doubt TT is gonna end. It's the only vehicle for character's like BB and Star. DC want's TT to flourish which is why they put Damian on that book, hoping to use his Star power to resuscitate a dying brand [similar to how they're using his popularity to jump start Jon and Supersons]] 


It's not worked as well as hoped, there's too much crap surrounding that brand [comic's not TV or Movies] it's gonna take some time to clean it up and get rid of that stench.

It's not like it's a poor selling book, it's an okay selling book. 
It's certainly not in the cancellation region and worse selling books are still going strong so I don't think you have anything to worry about.

Your only Damian source isn't gonna be just Super Sons :Smile:

----------


## Fergus

> I can understand Tim fans... Damian sought his father's attention and had trouble with Tim
> 			
> 		
> 
> , the previous Robin, I see batman old comics....Tim was Robin and TT member and both things now are of Damian, Tim fans relation with damian is worse now.. especially with Tim out of the comics for rebirth..
> 
> I do not want Damian tainted by this comic either, but.. I want to see this for 1 year minimum(I see the JL vs TT movie, I want see this team) or until I listen about another RSOB volume, a Damian Comic..
> 
> *Only for fix a little the problem, I would be in favor of remove Damian from the TT*(but PLEASE, another Damian(RSOB) comic, not only supersons)* for put Tim again in the end of rebirth*, for have time with Damian in the TT..
> ...


Well those fans should be happy now Tim has his dad who is alive and well.

----------


## Fergus

> This my hope too. It's a shame cos it is a good book. 
> 
> I am conflicted a 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				part of me wants Damian to be away from this franchise.
> 			
> ...


I don't see that happening anytime soon. Sorry.

----------


## adrikito

> Well those fans should be happy now Tim has his dad who is alive and well.


¿? *I don´t understand that... In N52 The Joker say that he captured the father of Jason and Tim.. FAKE* but I don´t remember listen that Tim father was death..  :Confused:  Tim father appeared in rebirth?

----------


## Fergus

> ¿? *I don´t understand that... In N52 The Joker say that he captured the father of Jason and Tim.. FAKE* but I don´t remember listen that Tim father was death..  Tim father appeared in rebirth?


His parents were alive in B&RE. As far I know they haven't shown up in rebirth yet but they are still alive and healthy.

----------


## dietrich

> I don't see that happening anytime soon. Sorry.


That's okay I'm enjoying this current run it's just that given the choice I would much rather have RSOB back.

----------


## dietrich

ceara-banana

----------


## dietrich

http://ceara-banana.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

*Damian Wayne in Supersons #1*

http://0yongyong0.tumblr.com/post/15...ayne-supersons

----------


## dietrich



----------


## Fergus

> *Damian Wayne in Supersons #1*
> 
> http://0yongyong0.tumblr.com/post/15...ayne-supersons


That was quick. Nice art.

----------


## Fergus

*Super Sons #1 Most Good Hobby Exclusive EBAS Variant* 


So that makes 8.......... that I'm aware of.
The Frank Quitely Variant has 3 versions by the way and it goes on sale tomorrow.

----------


## dietrich

*Lego Justice League Gotham City Breakout
*

----------


## Stormcrow

> [B]
> The Frank Quitely Variant has 3 versions by the way and it goes on sale tomorrow.


That's freaking amazing! Quitely's is really the only variant I like other than the Dustin Nguyen one.

----------


## Aahz

> *Lego Justice League Gotham City Breakout
> *


I'm pretty sure that this Robin was Tim and not Damian.

----------


## KrustyKid

> I'm pretty sure that this Robin was Tim and not Damian.


I thought for sure that was Damian.

----------


## Godlike13

It's Damian.

----------


## Frontier

It's Damian design-wise, though his personality is completely new. 

He's also voiced by Scott Menville, who voiced Robin (Dick) on _Teen Titans_.

----------


## dietrich

That's Damian's Lego design he is voiced by Dick Teen Titans's VA.

The personalty is still Damian but with a Lego twist [lighthearted, toned down, more kid friendly] just like Dick, Superman, Batman, Cyborg and indeed everyone else in this movie are themselves but with a Lego twist.

----------


## Fergus

> I'm pretty sure that this Robin was Tim and not Damian.


Here we go again Tim fans trying to appropriate other media Robins as Tim. It's not Tim just like TT's Robin isn't Tim.

This Robin is Damian.

----------


## Aahz

> Here we go again Tim fans trying to appropriate other media Robins as Tim. It's not Tim just like TT's Robin isn't Tim.


I don't try anything, but when I watch the movie this Robin felt exactly like the one from the previous LEGO-Batman movie (who was probably supposed to be Tim), and nothing like Damian.

----------


## adrikito

Is a likeable robin, but is Damian.

----------


## Frontier

> I don't try anything, but when I watch the movie this Robin felt exactly like the one from the previous LEGO-Batman movie (who was probably supposed to be Tim), and nothing like Damian.


If you're thinking of the movie based on the Lego Batman game's storyline's, right down to repurposing the cutscenes, that Robin was definitely Tim.

----------


## Fergus

> I don't try anything, but when I watch the movie this Robin felt exactly like the one from the previous LEGO-Batman movie (who was probably supposed to be Tim), and nothing like Damian.


Mate it's Damian.

----------


## Fergus

*Batman and Robin in Superman#20*

“Superman black” part one! A “Superman Reborn Aftermath” tie-in! As the smoke clears the Kents are faced with leaving Hamilton to go back to Metropolis, but someone or something doesn’t want them to leave! Batman and Robin discover something is mysteriously wrong with the son of Superman—he’s losing his powers!
On sale APRIL 5 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US • RATED T


*NIGHTWING #18*
Written by TIM SEELEY • Art and cover by JAVIER FERNANDEZ • Variant cover by IVAN REIS and OCLAIR ALBERT
Retailers: This issue will ship with two covers. Please see the order form for details.
“Nightwing Must Die” part three! Someone Dick loves is being held by one of the deranged foes of his past: Professor Pyg! Nightwing and Robin race to stop Pyg’s attack, but an even darker villain may be waiting for them in the aftermath…
On sale APRIL 5 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US • RATED T

*SUPER SONS #3*
Written by PETER J. TOMASI • Art and cover by JORGE JIMENEZ • Variant cover by DUSTIN NGUYEN
Retailers: This issue will ship with two covers. Please see the order form for details.
“When I Grow Up” part three! It’s Super-Son vs Bat-Son as the exciting new series continues! Kid Amazo is ready to rip the hearts out of the world’s not-so-finest super duo. Face to face with their newest—and first—villain, Jonathan and Damian strike out the only way they know how…at each other!
On sale APRIL 19 • 32 pg, FC, $3.99 US • RATED T

*TEEN TITANS #7*
Written by BENJAMIN PERCY • Art by KHOI PHAM and WADE VON GRAWBADGER • Cover by KHOI PHAM • Variant cover by CHRIS BURNHAM
Retailers: This issue will ship with two covers. Please see the order form for details.
“The Rise of Aqualad” finale! Out of the depths of the San Francisco bay rises King Shark, backed by an army of mutant shark-people! Outnumbered and out…teethed, can Damian, the Teen Titans and their new ally Jackson Hyde defend their city from the jaws of disaster?
On sale APRIL 26 • 32 pg, FC, $3.99 US • RATED T

----------


## fanfan13

Hello, I am so glad I found this appreciation forum! Damian is most favorite character. In fact he's the one who got me into reading DC comics almost 2 years ago (when he was still barely alive -sighs-). Sooo it's nice to meet you all his fellow fans!




> *Batman and Robin in Superman#20*
> 
> “Superman black” part one! A “Superman Reborn Aftermath” tie-in! As the smoke clears the Kents are faced with leaving Hamilton to go back to Metropolis, but someone or something doesn’t want them to leave! Batman and Robin discover something is mysteriously wrong with the son of Superman—he’s losing his powers!
> On sale APRIL 5 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US • RATED T
> 
> 
> *NIGHTWING #18*
> Written by TIM SEELEY • Art and cover by JAVIER FERNANDEZ • Variant cover by IVAN REIS and OCLAIR ALBERT
> Retailers: This issue will ship with two covers. Please see the order form for details.
> ...


Whoa, April looks like a great month for Damian! I can no longer wait for Super Sons (because Jon has grown on me as well) and definitely can't wait to see his dynamic with Dick again! I am so excited! Rebirth is a good era for him  :Smile:

----------


## The Whovian

> Hello, I am so glad I found this appreciation forum! Damian is most favorite character. In fact he's the one who got me into reading DC comics almost 2 years ago (when he was still barely alive -sighs-). Sooo it's nice to meet you all his fellow fans!


Welcome! Always nice to see another Damian fan  :Smile:

----------


## adrikito

> Hello, I am so glad I found this appreciation forum! Damian is most favorite character. In fact he's the one who got me into reading DC comics almost 2 years ago (when he was still barely alive -sighs-). Sooo it's nice to meet you all his fellow fans!


WELLCOME.. Another fan of Damian, Then you should see *ROBIN:SON OF BATMAN*..

----------


## Fergus

> Hello, I am so glad I found this appreciation forum! Damian is most favorite character. In fact he's the one who got me into reading DC comics almost 2 years ago (when he was still barely alive -sighs-). Sooo it's nice to meet you all his fellow fans!
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, April looks like a great month for Damian! I can no longer wait for Super Sons (because Jon has grown on me as well) and definitely can't wait to see his dynamic with Dick again! I am so excited! Rebirth is a good era for him


What they said welcome on board mate. The Son of the Bat is one helluva character. Divisive yeah but easily one of the most interesting comic character introduced in recent years.

April is going to be good indeed. I think I am most excited for Damian and Dick v Pyg. The dynamic duo facing off against their very 1st villain. Oh memories.
Dick Grayson is my favourite comic book character and Damian my 2nd so this team up is gold to me.

But then again there's the arrival of Aqualad on TT's a title I've been enjoying a lot recently,the Super Sons duking it out with Kid Amazo, Batman and Robin teaming up in Superman. I really can't decide what to be most excited for. I'm spoilt for choice.

----------


## dietrich

> Hello, I am so glad I found this appreciation forum! Damian is most favorite character. In fact he's the one who got me into reading DC comics almost 2 years ago (when he was still barely alive -sighs-). Sooo it's nice to meet you all his fellow fans!
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, April looks like a great month for Damian! I can no longer wait for Super Sons (because Jon has grown on me as well) and definitely can't wait to see his dynamic with Dick again! I am so excited! Rebirth is a good era for him


Welcome, April is indeed looking very good.

Very very hyped for Super Sons. The book already looks like it's going to be amazing even without text. I have faith Tomasi and DC are gonna hit a home run with this book.

Jon Kent is also growing on me.

----------


## dietrich

> What they said welcome on board mate. The Son of the Bat is one helluva character. Divisive yeah but easily one of the most interesting comic character introduced in recent years.
> 
> April is going to be good indeed. I think I am most excited for Damian and Dick v Pyg. The dynamic duo facing off against their very 1st villain. Oh memories.
> Dick Grayson is my favourite comic book character and Damian my 2nd so this team up is gold to me.
> 
> But then again there's the arrival of Aqualad on TT's a title I've been enjoying a lot recently,the Super Sons duking it out with Kid Amazo, Batman and Robin teaming up in Superman. I really can't decide what to be most excited for. I'm spoilt for choice.


Ikr. Spoilt for choice. I too can't decide which story arc excites me the most. Probably a tie between Super Sons v Kid Amazo and Nightwing and Robin v Professor Pyg. When I 1st saw that Nightwing #18 solicit I had to go dig the 1st issues of their B&R run and read that opening arc again.

----------


## fanfan13

> Welcome! Always nice to see another Damian fan


Thank you so much! I am also happy to see more of his fans  :Big Grin: 




> WELLCOME.. Another fan of Damian, Then you should see *ROBIN:SON OF BATMAN*..


Thank you and YES! I've seen R:SOB! Some things I love about it are Damian's relationship with Maya and Goliath (I swear I cried reading the part when Damian first met Goliath), the R = Redemption theme, and Talia's (sort of) redeemed character. It's a great book! 




> What they said welcome on board mate. The Son of the Bat is one helluva character. Divisive yeah but easily one of the most interesting comic character introduced in recent years.
> 
> April is going to be good indeed. I think I am most excited for Damian and Dick v Pyg. The dynamic duo facing off against their very 1st villain. Oh memories.
> Dick Grayson is my favourite comic book character and Damian my 2nd so this team up is gold to me.
> 
> But then again there's the arrival of Aqualad on TT's a title I've been enjoying a lot recently,the Super Sons duking it out with Kid Amazo, Batman and Robin teaming up in Superman. I really can't decide what to be most excited for. I'm spoilt for choice.


Thank you and I agree Damian is a very interesting character indeed! His setting to be the biological son of Batman is what pulled me to look up into his character in the first place. It was a bit silly but I still remember that time when I first found out about his existence. Back then my knowledge on DC Universe was very very limited and what I knew about Batman was that he is actually the billionaire Bruce Wayne whose parents died when he was little, had a butler, and had a young sidekick named Robin. I'd thought there was only one Robin, Dick, the one who came from circus background (blame Teen Titans animated TV series LOL I was a big fan of TT).

Then at that time I've just finished watching "Superman Returns" movie where Superman had a son with Lois Lane and I wondered if Batman also had one instead. I eventually googled about him and I found out there was actually one! I didn't expect much but how wrong I was! This kid's setting as not only son of the Bat but also grandson of his archenemy was very appealing to me and at that point I still hadn't read any single issue about him yet (and I found out there were other Robins beside him and Dick! *shocking*) and I looked up for more only to find out that he's already dead... I was WTF HOW!? So, I started reading his story and WOW this kid... this... brat... what a character development he had!

I am also excited about TT too, I mean I was a big fan of TT animated series and current TT has most of its member and the most important thing is it has Damian in it too, but idk I have mixed feelings about his setting in TT mostly due to Damian's "I am only an afterthought to father" (because I love Tomasi's B&R and I'm like "where did their development as father and son go to??") and that I see him questioning again his redemption when I thought it is over with R:SOB? 

Despite that I'm still looking forward to TT and how will Aqualad fit into the team. Not as excited as the teaming up once again between Dick and Damian because oh God they are the best dynamic Damian ever has!




> Welcome, April is indeed looking very good.
> 
> Very very hyped for Super Sons. The book already looks like it's going to be amazing even without text. I have faith Tomasi and DC are gonna hit a home run with this book.
> 
> Jon Kent is also growing on me.


Thank you! I also feel same for Super Sons! It will be like with Dick again because Jon is the very opposite of Damian only I believe it will come out more exciting and fun and they are frienemies around the same age!

----------


## adrikito

> Thank you and YES! I've seen R:SOB! Some things I love about it are Damian's relationship with Maya and Goliath (I swear I cried reading the part when Damian first met Goliath), the R = Redemption theme, and Talia's (sort of) redeemed character. It's a great book!


I end up more satisfied with RSOB than I ever expected initially.. It's not the only thing but I found disappointing the end of this serie for rebirth.. Goliath and Maya are a better characters than I expected initially, they are a great team... 

Fortunately, both characters still exist in rebirth... For now I have Damian and Goliath together again in TT... and someday Maya will come back in some serie.




> Thank you so much! I am also happy to see more of his fans 
> 
> Thank you and YES! I've seen R:SOB! Some things I love about it are Damian's relationship with Maya and Goliath (I swear I cried reading the part when Damian first met Goliath), the R = Redemption theme, and Talia's (sort of) redeemed character. It's a great book! 
> 
> Thank you and I agree Damian is a very interesting character indeed! His setting to be the biological son of Batman is what pulled me to look up into his character in the first place. It was a bit silly but I still remember that time when I first found out about his existence. Back then my knowledge on DC Universe was very very limited and what I knew about Batman was that he is actually the billionaire Bruce Wayne whose parents died when he was little, had a butler, and had a young sidekick named Robin. I'd thought there was only one Robin, Dick, the one who came from circus background (blame Teen Titans animated TV series LOL I was a big fan of TT).


When I started in comics(few years ago) my knowledge about Batman was also very limited, too.. But more big than the rest of the heroes of DC thanks to TV series and movies.. And few comics of cousins... I only begin with the comics for Batman..

Damian was a surprise, however, over time I remembered that I had heard his name in *Knights of Tomorrow*(batman brave bold).. my obsession make me know damian first days in batman comics.

----------


## dietrich

> Thank you so much! I am also happy to see more of his fans 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and YES! I've seen R:SOB! Some things I love about it are Damian's relationship with Maya and Goliath (I swear I cried reading the part when Damian first met Goliath), the R = Redemption theme, and Talia's (sort of) redeemed character. It's a great book! 
> 
> Thank you and I agree Damian is a very interesting character indeed! His setting to be the biological son of Batman is what pulled me to look up into his character in the first place. It was a bit silly but I still remember that time when I first found out about his existence. Back then my knowledge on DC Universe was very very limited and what I knew about Batman was that he is actually the billionaire Bruce Wayne whose parents died when he was little, had a butler, and had a young sidekick named Robin. I'd thought there was only one Robin, Dick, the one who came from circus background (blame Teen Titans animated TV series LOL I was a big fan of TT).
> 
> Then at that time I've just finished watching "Superman Returns" movie where Superman had a son with Lois Lane and I wondered if Batman also had one instead. I eventually googled about him and I found out there was actually one! I didn't expect much but how wrong I was! This kid's setting as not only son of the Bat but also grandson of his archenemy was very appealing to me and at that point I still hadn't read any single issue about him yet (and I found out there were other Robins beside him and Dick! *shocking*) and I looked up for more only to find out that he's already dead... I was WTF HOW!? So, I started reading his story and WOW this kid... this... brat... what a character development he had!
> ...


Like you I only got into DC comics recently [quite a few years ago i was into X-Men comics not anymore though] Like you I was under the impression that there was only one Robin Dick Grayson the guy from TT, YJ and everything else. It was quite the surprise to find out that they were a gazillion of them.

Damian was the most refreshing and interesting of them all not just cos he was batman's son but cos I found his story the most compelling. I like take he is all about Redemption. I enjoyed watching him struggle to change and earn his place. I like that he has flaws and insecurities. He so ridiculously talented and yet he has so much vulnerability and doubt.

I can relate to the struggle to live up to the expectations of family especially when the bar has been set so high. I can relate to the need to be loved for who you are as you are and not based on how capable you are or by how well you meet ridiculous expectations set by others.

I love that instead of staying with the league and continuing has life as a mini deity he chose the difficult path of Redemption and Good.

His character has come a very long way and I can't wait for what lies in store with this new Bromance with Jon. I am such a fan the Superson's concept. The original 'Saga of the Supersons was hilarious and campy as heck'.

I didn't like the whole father missed my birthday bit in TT Damian isn't that open. However I'm sure Percy is building to something. I like the fact that we get so see how Damian see's himself [as batman] that contradicts all those who still insist that he is just a killer and no good.

Percy is going over the redemption arc again but I guess it is necessary since the TT fanbase might not be that familiar with Damian and the complexities/motivations that make the character who he is.

----------


## adrikito

> I didn't like the whole father missed my birthday bit in TT Damian isn't that open. However I'm sure Percy is building to something. I like the fact that we get so see how Damian see's himself [as batman] that contradicts all those who still insist that he is just a killer and no good.


Yes, that was dissapointing.. But like a Rich man Bruce Wayne will make him a gift.... for fight the crime, the TT Tower.. Sure.. No exist another way to repair his mistake

----------


## dietrich

> Yes, that was dissapointing.. But like a Rich man Bruce Wayne will make him a gift.... for fight the crime, the TT Tower.. Sure..


Oh I hope so. Cos it is bull s**t when we have dialogue like that in TT but in Superman #10 [sorry] you have Bruce going on about being a good father. Weird.

I hope in Teen Titans comes back to the missed birthday thing witha nice twist like Bruce showing he did remember or was planning something.

Though i think Damian might end up buying the TT tower himself.

Also what I want addressed how did Damian end up with the BirdCave? Did he build it or was it a gift from Bruce? Also what's gonna happen with it? is it gonna make another appearance.
Also where is Maya living? and Goliath you can't exactly have him in your house. Batcave maybe. Poor Alfred.

----------


## fanfan13

> I end up more satisfied with RSOB than I ever expected initially.. It's not the only thing but I found disappointing the end of this serie for rebirth.. Goliath and Maya are a better characters than I expected initially, they are a great team... 
> 
> Fortunately, both characters still exist in rebirth... For now I have Damian and Goliath together again in TT... and someday Maya will come back in some serie.


Yeah well I guess if he already has (will have) 2 books led by himself, it seems unlikely he will have a 3rd book all about him being solo (aka the continuity of R:SOB). I mean he is not Batman or Superman. And I'm sure someone out there will complain about him being overused. Yeah




> Like you I only got into DC comics recently [quite a few years ago i was into X-Men comics not anymore though] Like you I was under the impression that there was only one Robin Dick Grayson the guy from TT, YJ and everything else. It was quite the surprise to find out that they were a gazillion of them.
> 
> Damian was the most refreshing and interesting of them all not just cos he was batman's son but cos I found his story the most compelling. I like take he is all about Redemption. I enjoyed watching him struggle to change and earn his place. I like that he has flaws and insecurities. He so ridiculously talented and yet he has so much vulnerability and doubt.
> 
> I can relate to the struggle to live up to the expectations of family especially when the bar has been set so high. I can relate to the need to be loved for who you are as you are and not based on how capable you are or by how well you meet ridiculous expectations set by others.
> 
> I love that instead of staying with the league and continuing has life as a mini deity he chose the difficult path of Redemption and Good.
> 
> His character has come a very long way and I can't wait for what lies in store with this new Bromance with Jon. I am such a fan the Superson's concept. The original 'Saga of the Supersons was hilarious and campy as heck'.


Yeah, I was also surprised there are tons of Robins, or former Robins technically. I am fond with Dick already so it's fine. I'm interested to know more about Jason and Tim than what I have read of them in Damian's issues. I think I will start with Jason first because he also has interesting background with his death and all (I've read Red Hood The Lost Days and it was great but I don't think I'm ready to see a panel where he's killed by Joker).

Whoa you relate with Damian in a lot of aspects that's awesome. I don't really relate to him as a person (because I think my personality is probably more similar to Tim's) but most of my favorite characters in other fandoms are not ones I relate to, but those with character development. I am all about development! Furthermore I'm always weak with family conflicts so yeah Damian got me so hard.

The family aspect is also why I like Jon (aside from that he is sooo adorable). Both of my faves are in the same book just imagine how excited I am. But to be honest, the biggest reason I love Super Sons concept because of how Damian and Jon are soooo different yet they can actually compliment each other and most likely will also push each other forward thus comes more rooms in development. Oh... Bromance! I love what you call them  :Smile:

----------


## fanfan13

> Oh I hope so. Cos it is bull s**t when we have dialogue like that in TT but in Superman #10 [sorry] you have Bruce going on about being a good father. Weird.
> 
> I hope in Teen Titans comes back to the missed birthday thing witha nice twist like Bruce showing he did remember or was planning something.
> 
> Though i think Damian might end up buying the TT tower himself.
> 
> Also what I want addressed how did Damian end up with the BirdCave? Did he build it or was it a gift from Bruce? Also what's gonna happen with it? is it gonna make another appearance.
> Also where is Maya living? and Goliath you can't exactly have him in your house. Batcave maybe. Poor Alfred.


THIS!!! Every Damian fans I see also have the same Bruce issue. TT and Superman #10 contradict each other in regards of Bruce and some of them quickly dislike TT because of it. Even there is that extreme one who calls Bruce as, I'm sorry, abusive because of the way he neglects his own son (thanks to the lack of Damian in Batman related titles and later, the first issues of TT).

Another thing they (and me included) also have a problem about TT is the scene where Damian mentioned that he has no friends besides Goliath, obviously contradicts R:SOB where he has Maya and Suren. Well, probably I can assume Damian thinks of Maya as a family so she's not a friend to him. Idk about Suren though (and Colin, Maps, Steph, Kara).

I wish the same too! I hope Percy will recreate the birthday scene, this time not only with Alfred but also the TT members and especially with Dick and/or Bruce. And YES to Damian buying TT Tower! He is a Wayne after all!

I have no idea about birdcave. Has it been mentioned outside TT? Or is it a new TT setting? Anyway I like it and at the same time dislike it because it furthers his detachment with Batman even though he is still a Robin. I guess Batman and Robin is no longer a Dynamic Duo in Rebirth.

----------


## adrikito

sorry? for what?  :Confused:  I saw that number.... the next chapter no. This chapter was Maya return, like one *son of batman 14*

The TT making the Damian birthday, this would be beautiful.. I would add Maya and Dick, even if it was in 1 single page.

His name is BIRDCAVE... and Damian is Robin, this cave is of robin..

I think that Maya will be living in the same house where Talia kidnap her..

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah, I was also surprised there are tons of Robins, or former Robins technically. I am fond with Dick already so it's fine. I'm interested to know more about Jason and Tim than what I have read of them in Damian's issues. I think I will start with Jason first because he also has interesting background with his death and all (I've read Red Hood The Lost Days and it was great but I don't think I'm ready to see a panel where he's killed by Joker).
> 
> Whoa you relate with Damian in a lot of aspects that's awesome. I don't really relate to him as a person (because I think my personality is probably more similar to Tim's) but most of my favorite characters in other fandoms are not ones I relate to, but those with character development. I am all about development! Furthermore I'm always weak with family conflicts so yeah Damian got me so hard.
> 
> The family aspect is also why I like Jon (aside from that he is sooo adorable). Both of my faves are in the same book just imagine how excited I am. But to be honest, the biggest reason I love Super Sons concept because of how Damian and Jon are soooo different yet they can actually compliment each other and most likely will also push each other forward thus comes more rooms in development. Oh... Bromance! I love what you call them


I also don't tend to gravitate towards characters i can relate to. Normally it's the ones that confound me that pique my interest. It's the character and what makes them tick that interest's me. I am a huge fan of psychology and human relationships. The thing's that shape our behaviour and who we are/become. I am also fascinated by the idea and ramifications of nature v nurture in defining who we become.

My personality isn't at all like Damian's. Personality wise I am like Tim Drake [i am even a middle child] though I try to project Dick Grayson. I can also relate a lot to Tim more than I can relate to Damian if i'm honest but he just holds no draw for me.

I like Dick Grayson a lot too [who doesn't] and Jason. 
I'm reading quite a bit of Dick's old books [I'm working backwards on everything] I would always recommend reading about the other ex robins.

Jason's solo is very good imo and Tim.............. I'm really not a fan he bores me to tears. I don't like the character. Though that might be in some part also down to his fans [transference] and their attitude to Damian. They have so much hate and vitriol that made me start to dislike em and that dislike has transferred to their guy.

You know when I first got into comics I went searching online to find other Robin fans and to gain more info on the batfamily and all I found was hate and bitterness directed at a character by one particular fan base. Talk about walking into a burning house.

Though to be honest aside from the rubbish from his fans I find him boring. I've read his RR solo, TT run and some of his Robin solo and Nope still bland as ice to me.

Jon is ridiculously adorable yet feisty when need be. i like that he's not a push over and can give as much as he gets. I've never been a Superman fan and 1st picked up the title after Damian's cameo and now I'm hooked. That book is so much fun.

I too love the contrast in the Super kids personalities they jell so well. I loved it in Superman 10 when they were drawn in that Yin and yang positioning.

[IMG]https://***********/www.comicbookrevolution.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Superman-11-5.jpg[/IMG]

I love that Jon is imitating Damian's "tt"

They are like two halves that make an awesome whole. They compliment each other however there is just enough there to also ensure conflict which keeps things interesting.

----------


## dietrich

> sorry? for what?  I saw that number.... the next chapter no. This chapter was Maya return, like one *son of batman 14*
> 
> The TT making the Damian birthday, this would be beautiful.. I would add Maya and Dick, even if it was in 1 single page.
> 
> His name is BIRDCAVE... and Damian is Robin, this cave is of robin..
> 
> I think that Maya will be living in the same house where Talia kidnap her..


The sorry was cos I feel bad mentioning Superman to you cos i know how you feel.

No I mean I wonder if we will see it [the Bird cave] again?

----------


## adrikito

> The sorry was cos I feel bad mentioning Superman to you cos i know how you feel.


No matter... I don´t hate the character completely(I always see Reeve awesome, even with red trunks  :Wink: ) only this version and the dictators versions(Justice Lord, Injustice)... Internet is full with images BATxSUPER for supersons but *One must live with this*.. Fortunately, I will not waste money in this serie.. 

With the sales of new super-man and the bad luck of superwoman.. I'll soon be completely out of the super world if I don´t see some surprise from another universe.. 

*MORE MONEY AND MORE OPPORTUNITIES FOR KNOW INTERESTING CHARACTERS OF DC OR ANOTHER EDITORIAL.. Or maybe I spend some of that extra money in another thing... I will buy Tekken 7, I am fan of Tekken.*

----------


## fanfan13

> I also don't tend to gravitate towards characters i can relate to. Normally it's the ones that confound me that pique my interest. It's the character and what makes them tick that interest's me. I am a huge fan of psychology and human relationships. The thing's that shape our behaviour and who we are/become. I am also fascinated by the idea and ramifications of nature v nurture in defining who we become.
> 
> My personality isn't at all like Damian's. Personality wise I am like Tim Drake [i am even a middle child] though I try to project Dick Grayson. I can also relate a lot to Tim more than I can relate to Damian if i'm honest but he just holds no draw for me.
> 
> I like Dick Grayson a lot too [who doesn't] and Jason. 
> I'm reading quite a bit of Dick's old books [I'm working backwards on everything] I would always recommend reading about the other ex robins.
> 
> Jason's solo is very good imo and Tim.............. I'm really not a fan he bores me to tears. I don't like the character. Though that might be in some part also down to his fans [transference] and their attitude to Damian. They have so much hate and vitriol that made me start to dislike em and that dislike has transferred to their guy.
> 
> ...


I love the Nature vs Nurture theme that is surrounding Damian's personality. He really is a character worth analyzing. I read it somewhere in tumblr someone asked why was Damian so inconsistent in naming all his pets? He named his Great Dane Titus after a Shakespearean character, then named his cat Alfred Pennyworth after his grandfather--oops my bad, I mean butler, and in the end he adorably named his cow just simply Bat-cow (and have I mentioned Jerry the Turkey?) The person answered because the naming pattern symbolizes his mental development. From someone who is forced to mature much more than his age should, he is gradually learning to be a child in every senses. This little take on his character study I think is so beautiful that I don't believe it's only a coincidence.

I'm interested to learn about all of the ex-robins. I mostly use the outside references like wikipedia because to actually read all of their books are just... but sometimes there are some scenes I'm really interested about until I want to read them in panels.

Oh yeah I get the part about not liking Tim due to his certain fans. I am not surprised. I've seen a lot of hates towards Damian that is apparently coming from a certain fandom (I'm not saying all of his haters are Tim's fans though) But I think I can understand their animosity towards Damian when I read their not-so-civil first meeting and that one vital scene where Dick dismissed Tim by choosing Damian to be his Robin due to responsibility. To be honest, I will be lying if I say the reason why I still feel a bit indifferent at Tim is not because of some of his fans treatment towards Damian. Yet that doesn't mean I hate Tim though. In fact I like all the Boy Wonders. I actually like Damian's and Tim's banter, but there is still some thing like RR's "Hit List" arc that I can't help but feel annoyed at Tim (then again I am more biased towards Damian as well but yeah you get the point). 




> Jon is ridiculously adorable yet feisty when need be. i like that he's not a push over and can give as much as he gets. I've never been a Superman fan and 1st picked up the title after Damian's cameo and now I'm hooked. That book is so much fun.
> 
> I too love the contrast in the Super kids personalities they jell so well. I loved it in Superman 10 when they were drawn in that Yin and yang positioning.
> 
> I love that Jon is imitating Damian's "tt"
> 
> They are like two halves that make an awesome whole. They compliment each other however there is just enough there to also ensure conflict which keeps things interesting.


I also love that particular page so much! I admit I screamed a lot as I first encountered those panels. Their dialogues, the Yin Yang reference, the "TT" are all perfect! Even I asked myself later if was that really Damian and Jon? Like I didn't, never once, expect that scene to happen. You are right they indeed have the potential to be two halves that make an awesome whole (^_^)

----------


## Drako

Damian gameplay in Injustice 2.

----------


## Drz

Slick moves!

----------


## dietrich

> THIS!!! Every Damian fans I see also have the same Bruce issue. TT and Superman #10 contradict each other in regards of Bruce and some of them quickly dislike TT because of it. Even there is that extreme one who calls Bruce as, I'm sorry, abusive because of the way he neglects his own son (thanks to the lack of Damian in Batman related titles and later, the first issues of TT).
> 
> Another thing they (and me included) also have a problem about TT is the scene where Damian mentioned that he has no friends besides Goliath, obviously contradicts R:SOB where he has Maya and Suren. Well, probably I can assume Damian thinks of Maya as a family so she's not a friend to him. Idk about Suren though (and Colin, Maps, Steph, Kara).
> 
> I wish the same too! I hope Percy will recreate the birthday scene, this time not only with Alfred but also the TT members and especially with Dick and/or Bruce. And YES to Damian buying TT Tower! He is a Wayne after all!
> 
> I have no idea about birdcave. Has it been mentioned outside TT? Or is it a new TT setting? Anyway I like it and at the same time dislike it because it furthers his detachment with Batman even though he is still a Robin. I guess Batman and Robin is no longer a Dynamic Duo in Rebirth.


Yes it was irritating. I hope Percy is going somewhere with it or maybe it's just his own meta commentary on the whole situation like he did with the previous titans run saying how bad they were.

I don't think he will bring it up for no reason.

On the no friends issue I see it as Damian being manipulative. Trying to play on the titans emotional side to get them on board remember last issue he had the epiphany that they were people not tools to be used as he wished. Heck in the last issue his comments and thoughts showed that he was definitely in it for personal gain at 1st but now he's changed his mind after bonding with them.

I quite like the idea of the Birdcave. I like the idea of Damian having his own lair. I hope they keep it in.

I believe Batman and Robin will be a duo again but 1st they need to build up Duke so it's only fair to give him some breathing room to grow. I like that Damian is out there making his name in the DC universe. 

It's a testament to how great and strong a character he is that he's already grown to a point where they can take off the training wheels and he can stand on his own with needing Batman to prop him up. 

From an editorial stand point I understand what they're doing, using him to launch these two books. Super Sons has the potential if handled correctly to be a phenomenon. I mean the concept of the book is so juicy and appealing I won't be surprised they turn it into an animated series. The concept and premise has animation written all over it.

----------


## dietrich

> I love the Nature vs Nurture theme that is surrounding Damian's personality. He really is a character worth analyzing. I read it somewhere in tumblr someone asked why was Damian so inconsistent in naming all his pets? He named his Great Dane Titus after a Shakespearean character, then named his cat Alfred Pennyworth after his grandfather--oops my bad, I mean butler, and in the end he adorably named his cow just simply Bat-cow (and have I mentioned Jerry the Turkey?) The person answered because the naming pattern symbolizes his mental development. From someone who is forced to mature much more than his age should, he is gradually learning to be a child in every senses. This little take on his character study I think is so beautiful that I don't believe it's only a coincidence.
> 
> I'm interested to learn about all of the ex-robins. I mostly use the outside references like wikipedia because to actually read all of their books are just... but sometimes there are some scenes I'm really interested about until I want to read them in panels.
> 
> Oh yeah I get the part about not liking Tim due to his certain fans. I am not surprised. I've seen a lot of hates towards Damian that is apparently coming from a certain fandom (I'm not saying all of his haters are Tim's fans though) But I think I can understand their animosity towards Damian when I read their not-so-civil first meeting and that one vital scene where Dick dismissed Tim by choosing Damian to be his Robin due to responsibility. To be honest, I will be lying if I say the reason why I still feel a bit indifferent at Tim is not because of some of his fans treatment towards Damian. Yet that doesn't mean I hate Tim though. In fact I like all the Boy Wonders. I actually like Damian's and Tim's banter, but there is still some thing like RR's "Hit List" arc that I can't help but feel annoyed at Tim (then again I am more biased towards Damian as well but yeah you get the point).


Oh I love that idea about the pet naming reflecting his change and thank you for remembering Jerry people often forget him.

I would say if you can to read the actual comics cos remember wiki is edited by anybody and it often doesn't give a good pictures of the characters themselves. It gives you a synopsis yes but if you want to get to know the character and who they are, the comics are the only option.

if I went by wiki I would never have discovered how truly awesome Dick Grayson is, I would not have gotten to experience the various complexities that make Jason such a fun and interesting character. Wiki helps if you need to know about the various story arcs and events but it doesn't really let you get a true feel for the actual characters.

I found Tim bland and uninteresting from reading his stories that disinterest turned to dislike thanks to his fans.

----------


## The Whovian

Damian has changed a lot from his first appearance to now. And a lot of that has been as a direct result from the parenting of Bruce.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian gameplay in Injustice 2.


Oh. My. God!!!!!!!! 

This is just pure awesomeness!!!!! 

He teleport's!!!!

Is that a staff sword?!!!!!!

This is so EPIC!!  RobinDamian is EPIC!!!!!!!! Injustice 2 is EPIC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and I'm so giddy right now.

I got an Xbox 1s Xmas and it was made for this.

So so amazing. :Big Grin:

----------


## dietrich

> Damian has changed a lot from his first appearance to now. And a lot of that has been as a direct result from the parenting of Bruce.


I would argue that it's more down to Dick and Alfred though his motivation for change. For choosing the good path and fighting the good fight is down solely to his father.

----------


## The Whovian

> I would argue that it's more down to Dick and Alfred though his motivation for change. For choosing the good path and fighting the good fight is down solely to his father.


They're a part of it as well, but he really took a shine to Bruce. And everyone looks up to their father.

----------


## KrustyKid

> Damian gameplay in Injustice 2.


Damian looks awesome in this.

----------


## dietrich

*Grace's Reaction to Damian gameplay in Injustice 2*

----------


## fanfan13

> Damian gameplay in Injustice 2.


OH MY GOD! I have never played Injustice game before and neither do I read the comics but this is soooo soooo awesome! So badass!!

He's like a ninja. Definitely a ninja. And he can teleport too?! Wow.

----------


## fanfan13

> On the no friends issue I see it as Damian being manipulative. Trying to play on the titans emotional side to get them on board remember last issue he had the epiphany that they were people not tools to be used as he wished. Heck in the last issue his comments and thoughts showed that he was definitely in it for personal gain at 1st but now he's changed his mind after bonding with them.
> 
> I quite like the idea of the Birdcave. I like the idea of Damian having his own lair. I hope they keep it in.
> 
> I believe Batman and Robin will be a duo again but 1st they need to build up Duke so it's only fair to give him some breathing room to grow. I like that Damian is out there making his name in the DC universe. 
> 
> It's a testament to how great and strong a character he is that he's already grown to a point where they can take off the training wheels and he can stand on his own with needing Batman to prop him up. 
> 
> From an editorial stand point I understand what they're doing, using him to launch these two books. Super Sons has the potential if handled correctly to be a phenomenon. I mean the concept of the book is so juicy and appealing I won't be surprised they turn it into an animated series. The concept and premise has animation written all over it.


Somehow I can accept if he's being manipulative but he looked genuine enough I thought he said the truth. I like that they bond over their similar angst backgrounds but I would like it much better if it's not too fast-paced.

I have no idea who Duke was until Robin War (I admit I don't read a lot of Batman issues so it's a high chance I miss his appearance) and I have no problem if he is planned to be involved in the Bat main title as I like Damian to be in the larger DC universe. Although Damian also making cameos or at least just appear in one panel in Bat main title won't hurt.

Is Damian really that popular so that DC uses him to launch those books? I know that he's everywhere (comics, games, animated films) but I think he's always less popular than the other Boy Wonders. Sometimes I see him as the most hated out of four  :Frown: 




> They're a part of it as well, but he really took a shine to Bruce. And everyone looks up to their father.


He's so loyal to Bruce and he always works so hard to get his father's acceptance to the point that it's almost frightening. I mean, after all the hard work what he gets in the end is to feel like an afterthought. I hope Percy or other writers will fix it.

----------


## dietrich

> Somehow I can accept if he's being manipulative but he looked genuine enough I thought he said the truth. I like that they bond over their similar angst backgrounds but I would like it much better if it's not too fast-paced.
> 
> I have no idea who Duke was until Robin War (I admit I don't read a lot of Batman issues so it's a high chance I miss his appearance) and I have no problem if he is planned to be involved in the Bat main title as I like Damian to be in the larger DC universe. Although Damian also making cameos or at least just appear in one panel in Bat main title won't hurt.
> 
> Is Damian really that popular so that DC uses him to launch those books? I know that he's everywhere (comics, games, animated films) but I think he's always less popular than the other Boy Wonders. Sometimes I see him as the most hated out of four



I wouldn't mind cameos every now and then too.

Yes I would say that Damian is very popular judging by sales of his solo. Sure he has some very vocal haters but he also has very very vocal fans. I can't say who is more popular out of Jason, Damian and Tim because we have no actual way of proving that outside of conducting a poll of everyone in the world.

I do however know that:

Dick is easily the most popular Robin
Batman has a lot of vocal haters. if you went by comments on Youtube or comic boards you would think that Batman was unpopular.
There is also such a thing as a silent majority who we never hear from.
He was unpopular at 1st but that's changed a lot. I could make a guess but I don't want haters jumping on here and talking smack.

There are some interesting polls and discussion threads on here [of how some people here feel] but you have to go a few pages back and you will be quite surprised but that's just CBR members who bothered to contribute.

The bit about him being off limits to the Bat office and being used by DC to launch those titles was a quote from Scott Synder.

Edit: a few posters on here have mentioned that kids have Son of Batman parties.

----------


## dietrich

> OH MY GOD! I have never played Injustice game before and neither do I read the comics but this is soooo soooo awesome! So badass!!
> 
> He's like a ninja. Definitely a ninja. And he can teleport too?! Wow.


His moves are just SICK! That move where he jumps off the sword............ Oh My God Amazing.

Damian is just Brutal in this. I can't stop smiling. I've been re watching it and watch reaction videos on Youtube I can't wait for this game.

You are right he is like a Ninja. 

Thank you Netherrealm.

----------


## dietrich

> *Grace's Reaction to Damian gameplay in Injustice 2*


I love her reaction to this. She had the same reaction I did with less jumping and grabbing my friends.

----------


## fanfan13

> The bit about him being off limits to the Bat office and being used by DC to launch those titles was a quote from Scott Synder.
> 
> Edit: a few posters on here have mentioned that kids have Son of Batman parties.


Wow did Snyder really say that? Hmm.






> *Grace's Reaction to Damian gameplay in Injustice 2*


I agree with her. Batfamily is rich. All of them need to be part of DCEU (if they are then I will definitely go to the cinema and watch it)

----------


## dietrich

> Wow did Snyder really say that? Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with her. Batfamily is rich. All of them need to be part of DCEU (if they are then I will definitely go to the cinema and watch it)


At this moment I just want Nightwing to be there and be done correctly. Dick Grayson deserves a good showing in live action.

----------


## dragons06

> Wow did Snyder really say that? Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with her. Batfamily is rich. All of them need to be part of DCEU (if they are then I will definitely go to the cinema and watch it)


Anyone have a link to where Snyder says this ?

----------


## dietrich

> Anyone have a link to where Snyder says this ?


It was on some comic news site [not an obscure one either] can't quite remember which. This was at the start of rebirth when people were speculating about Duke as new Robin. The reporter asked if we would be seeing Robin or something along those lines [can't remember the exact question]. 

The article was before the better than Robin stuff.

----------


## Fergus

I'll admit he does look badass, unlike a few other characters so far. The Injustice mobile version added Injustice 2 versions of Supes who just has weird hair and Aqua Man with a horrid beard.

----------


## Fergus

> Damian gameplay in Injustice 2.


I'll admit he does look badass, unlike a few other characters so far. The Injustice mobile version added Injustice 2 versions of Supes who just has weird hair and Aqua Man with a horrid beard.

----------


## dietrich

*So much I love about this page*

----------


## The Whovian

> *So much I love about this page*


Ha! The Bat Pets!

----------


## dietrich

*Steph is good for Damian*
She brings out the kid in him which is always fun to see.

----------


## dietrich

*Lil Matches*



*And of course Karma courtesy of Stephanie Brown*

----------


## oasis1313

Where did this come from?

----------


## dietrich

> Where did this come from?


The Image with Kara dressed as a bunny is Superman/Batman #77 
The image with steph is from Batgirl vol3 #17

----------


## dietrich

> Ha! The Bat Pets!


I love the Bat Pets though they often forget Jerry the Turkey from Lil Gotham. The smell in the Batcave must be horrendous.

----------


## shadowsgirl

hehe  :Big Grin: 

C0F3dJrXgAIEvAO.jpg large.jpg

----------


## shadowsgirl

Bruce is the best dad ever  :Wink: 

Czsh4QrWQAEk2P8.jpg large.jpg

----------


## fanfan13

> *Lil Matches*
> 
> 
> 
> *And of course Karma courtesy of Stephanie Brown*


Both of Damian's interactions with Kara and Steph were hilarious. Especially the last panel with Steph when Damian is 'disguising' as a kid. I laughed so hard back then and really... I need more of Damian acting as a normal child.

The bit part about Damian having a possible crush towards Kara amazes me. So, Damian's type is older girls, isn't it? Preferably those badass ones.

----------


## fanfan13

> Bruce is the best dad ever 
> 
> Czsh4QrWQAEk2P8.jpg large.jpg


Damian is a handful kid. Of course both Nightwing and Red Robin are needed to babysit him while Father's gone  :Wink:

----------


## shadowsgirl

> Damian is a handful kid. Of course both Nightwing and Red Robin are needed to babysit him while Father's gone


I hope Alfred will get home soon  :Big Grin:

----------


## adrikito

> *So much I love about this page*



LOOK PETS... My last baby tooth IS GONE..

That Bunny girl is supergirl, no? Yes, the only blonde GIRL with SUPER HEARING..

I like the Steph moments with Damian




> Bruce is the best dad ever 
> 
> Czsh4QrWQAEk2P8.jpg large.jpg


YOUR MOST IMPORTANT TASK, GUYS..




> hehe 
> 
> Attachment 44266


HAHAHAHAHAHA

----------


## fanfan13

Has anyone read Teen Titans #4? I really, really want to discuss it with you guys.

Personally, I have problem with the pace. It all happened too fast, so the team bonding with Damian and the reason they are out to save him as Teen Titans seem flat, even though it supposed to be an important scene as they are officially claiming themselves as a team. I also question all of Damian's decisions in this series. I can't help but to agree with Wally: Damian's kidnapped all of them and gave a speech about forming a team but in the end he did the opposite and just easily give himself in to spare the Teen Titans? I don't know. It seems a bit out of character for him. I thought he's the type to deal and attack his enemies all out.

Indeed he did almost the similar thing with Nobody in B&R Born to Kill, yet it feels very different. With Nobody, he did it to secretly attack him from the inside and to prove himself worth his father's respect and trust. It was a solid first arc and gave a strong effect to me (especially when he killed Nobody in the end because Nobody got him into thinking he would target Batman again). But in TT it seems so flat and doesn't really appeal to me. He doesn't seem the Damian I'm familiar with. Is this the character his redeemed self has changed to be?

Despite that I still like some elements in issue #4, like the mirror scene where Ra's saw Damian as himself while Damian saw himself as Batman and when the Teen Titans finally assemble together to save Damian. When Raven and Starfire motivated Kid Flash, I think it was cute too. And wow Beast Boy is that devoted to Tim, isn't he?

I don't really like how Damian got easily taken down in the end. The weird thing is it looks like he faked his unconsciousness. Why though.

This is why I said I have mixed feelings with Teen Titans series  :Frown:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Has anyone read Teen Titans #4? I really, really want to discuss it with you guys.
> 
> Personally, I have problem with the pace. It all happened too fast, so the team bonding with Damian and the reason they are out to save him as Teen Titans seem flat, even though it supposed to be an important scene as they are officially claiming themselves as a team. I also question all of Damian's decisions in this series. I can't help but to agree with Wally: Damian's kidnapped all of them and gave a speech about forming a team but in the end he did the opposite and just easily give himself in to spare the Teen Titans? I don't know. It seems a bit out of character for him. I thought he's the type to deal and attack his enemies all out.
> 
> Indeed he did almost the similar thing with Nobody in B&R Born to Kill, yet it feels very different. With Nobody, he did it to secretly attack him from the inside and to prove himself worth his father's respect and trust. It was a solid first arc and gave a strong effect to me (especially when he killed Nobody in the end because Nobody got him into thinking he would target Batman again). But in TT it seems so flat and doesn't really appeal to me. He doesn't seem the Damian I'm familiar with. Is this the character his redeemed self has changed to be?
> 
> Despite that I still like some elements in issue #4, like the mirror scene where Ra's saw Damian as himself while Damian saw himself as Batman and when the Teen Titans finally assemble together to save Damian. When Raven and Starfire motivated Kid Flash, I think it was cute too. And wow Beast Boy is that devoted to Tim, isn't he?
> 
> I don't really like how Damian got easily taken down in the end. The weird thing is it looks like he faked his unconsciousness. Why though.
> ...


What are you kidding me this issue was excellent. 
Just finished it give me sometime let me compose a lengthy reply and then we'll rumba :Smile:

----------


## darkseidpwns

I thought TT was solid.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Has anyone read Teen Titans #4? I really, really want to discuss it with you guys.
> 
> Personally, I have problem with the pace. It all happened too fast, so the team bonding with Damian and the reason they are out to save him as Teen Titans seem flat, even though it supposed to be an important scene as they are officially claiming themselves as a team. I also question all of Damian's decisions in this series. I can't help but to agree with Wally: Damian's kidnapped all of them and gave a speech about forming a team but in the end he did the opposite and just easily give himself in to spare the Teen Titans? I don't know. It seems a bit out of character for him. I thought he's the type to deal and attack his enemies all out.
> 
> Indeed he did almost the similar thing with Nobody in B&R Born to Kill, yet it feels very different. With Nobody, he did it to secretly attack him from the inside and to prove himself worth his father's respect and trust. It was a solid first arc and gave a strong effect to me (especially when he killed Nobody in the end because Nobody got him into thinking he would target Batman again). But in TT it seems so flat and doesn't really appeal to me. He doesn't seem the Damian I'm familiar with. Is this the character his redeemed self has changed to be?
> 
> Despite that I still like some elements in issue #4, like the mirror scene where Ra's saw Damian as himself while Damian saw himself as Batman and when the Teen Titans finally assemble together to save Damian. When Raven and Starfire motivated Kid Flash, I think it was cute too. And wow Beast Boy is that devoted to Tim, isn't he?
> 
> I don't really like how Damian got easily taken down in the end. The weird thing is it looks like he faked his unconsciousness. Why though.
> ...


This issue was EXCELLENT. Anyone that say's Percy doesn't get Damian is so very WRONG!
I love how he built it up. Now we see what he was doing with the daddy issues as Ra's uses Bruce's supposed 'lack of care' to taunt and try to sway Damian but he stands strong in his conviction.

He gets to the core of Damian:
How he fights for what he believes
How he sees himself [as the son of the bat and future Batman]
How despite appearances and all evidence to the contrary Damian is a still just a like any kid [the scene where he is gearing up fight and talking to himself in private reminds me of the titans to me in scene from Nightwing]
How honourable he is. Willing to stake his life for others.
How far he has come and how merciful he is by not going for the kill instead opting to spare Mara
How he has the making of a great leader by putting the safety of his team 1st.

This is who redeemed Damian is and I love it.

He did not give himself up. He proposed an honourable battle to fight for the lives of the team in the tradition of the League. Why endanger 5 people when you can just invoke LoA protocol and save them with minimum risk. That was a smart choice. The team aren't privy to League loop holes and if he told the team they won't have let him go. 

He made a choice. 

He chose to deal with and attack his enemies all out.

I have no problem's with the pacing.
It was fast paced but that was necessary to move things along to a point where they are fighting together. They came together via unorthodox methods so it was necessary for the writer to create a fast bond else things might get tedious and repetitive. 

Percy did this beautifully the way he used Starfire and Beast Boy here was brilliant.

You need to fast track it else this arc would last ages. This is a team book you can't spend too long on a single character. Damian might be the Son of the Bat but he isn't the Batman [not yet] he can't monopolise the book.

Beast Boy is loyal to Tim as well he should be they were friends. They were on a team together, they fought together so of course there is loyalty. 

It was also necessary to lay the ghost Tim and the old team to rest so this team can move on. Beast Boy was the last domino.

The fight between Damian and Mara was delightful. I like that Damian took her down so fast and in such a smart way way. No fuss No moss. Shouldn't have turned his back though. The fact that he made such a rookie mistake [head shake] he's been hanging around hero types too long he's become too trusting  :Big Grin:  Damn honourable hero types.

This issue was so satisfying. Percy get's Damian and he gets the Teen Titans. Best issue so far. 

Finally the Teen Titans feels like the Teen Titans again.

----------


## adrikito

I begin with the comics after Damian´s death... I met the character after his resurrection

But like you I see the first NOBODY(he reminds me Talon in Batman vs Robin) the father of Maya and some old comics with the first Damian appearances.. 

While Damian doesn´t suffer another change that makes me see him unrecognizable I will be his fan..

About TT4 I saw the chapter.. Well.. no complains.. With all the League focused in Damian the rest of the team came here to help Damian without problems in their way(the league and mara´s team)... Damian plan since the begin(Is a joke)

The next chapter is the last of this saga.. *During N52 the TT comics were very confusing.. Not now...*

----------


## Fergus

This was the best issue yet. This title gets stronger with each issue. Loved Kori's beautiful analysis of Damian and Damian's private pep talk to himself. Percy has yet to fully get handle on how Damian talks but he gets his character completely.

This issue shows that Damian truly is his father's son. Loved his trash talk with Mara. Burn. Damian unflinching with a sword to his neck.

I like that they are finally a team. About time. 

I like that Damian won the combat easily showing that he was superior but also love that Mara cheated and literally stabbed him in the back.

I love that Damian still managed to be arrogant even in the Den of Death.

----------


## Fergus

> This issue was EXCELLENT. Anyone that say's Percy doesn't get Damian is so very WRONG!
> I love how he built it up. Now we see what he was doing with the daddy issues as Ra's uses Bruce's supposed 'lack of care' to taunt and try to sway Damian but he stands strong in his conviction.
> 
> He gets to the core of Damian:
> How he fights for what he believes
> How he sees himself [as the son of the bat and future Batman]
> How despite appearances and all evidence to the contrary Damian is a still just a like any kid [the scene where he is gearing up fight and talking to himself in private reminds me of the titans to me in scene from Nightwing]
> How honourable he is. Willing to stake his life for others.
> How far he has come and how merciful he is by not going for the kill instead opting to spare Mara
> ...


I liked this page.

----------


## adrikito

> 


Maybe the best image of this chapter.

----------


## Fergus

> Maybe the best image of this chapter.


I don't know I like it but I loved the scene where he was talking to himself 


It's sweet,revealing and funny.
It reminds me of this..............

----------


## fanfan13

> I thought TT was solid.


Dang it. I guess I am the unpopular opinion here.




> This issue was EXCELLENT. Anyone that say's Percy doesn't get Damian is so very WRONG!
> I love how he built it up. Now we see what he was doing with the daddy issues as Ra's uses Bruce's supposed 'lack of care' to taunt and try to sway Damian but he stands strong in his conviction.
> 
> He gets to the core of Damian:
> How he fights for what he believes
> How he sees himself [as the son of the bat and future Batman]
> How despite appearances and all evidence to the contrary Damian is a still just a like any kid [the scene where he is gearing up fight and talking to himself in private reminds me of the titans to me in scene from Nightwing]
> How honourable he is. Willing to stake his life for others.
> How far he has come and how merciful he is by not going for the kill instead opting to spare Mara
> ...


You convince me there. I like your argument. I agree when Damian spared Mara's life shows how much he has redeemed himself. What I don't like is how quickly he passed out after one attack from her. Unless he faked it, which I believe he did. 

I understand that the scene where he risks his life for other's safety is part of his character growth. However, I don't agree with how it's executed. I think no matter how redeemed he is, he still maintains his pride. Fake or not, I don't think he would easily get down on his knee as if he's begging, not asking with honor, his grandfather to spare his team. That's why I said he's giving in. It's like he made all the "hardwork" gathering the team but a second later he thought it wouldn't work and pathetically gave himself up. It seems very OOC. I would say otherwise if he'd do it with his head still held high and say "Here I am, Grandfather. Spare the Teen Titans and I'm yours." That's the Damian I know. He might be sacrificing his life to the enemy but he did it with pride. Definitely wouldn't convince Ra's of course but that's the point. Either way he would have to be face to face with Mara and the plot would continue.

I am probably a bit biased because of the problems I have with the first issues (the "afterthought" and the no-friend thing). That's why I see things related to him seem off afterwards. And I won't change my argument that the plot is too fast to my liking, although understandable since there are limitation on the number of issues per arc and they need to quickly move on from Damian's conflict to introduce the sixth member of TT. I just wished it's done in different way to make the build up looks natural and, more importantly, in a way where the readers can truly feel their bond growing there. Probably a mini arc first before the main deal with the Demon's Fist. But I guess the editorial won't have it that way. As I said they need to make it quick for reasons and as you said TT can't be Damian-centric for long.

I don't say I dislike this Teen Titans though, in contrast I actually like it. I only have problems with Damian-related stuffs. I am okay with the rest. I like how Percy handles the other Titans. I love their banters and funny moments, especially with Beast Boy and Kid Flash. I love Starfire's character too. She maturely reasons with her team. It was her who told her friends to give Damian's a chance. I absolutely love every time she mentioned Dick. Not that I support their relationship though, it's just showing Dick's close bond with Damian by talking about him to his friends. And, of course, I'm glad Goliath still exists in TT too.

It's only about Damian I disagree with and I will gladly forget all of them when Percy recreate Damian's birthday scene. This time with his friends, Dick, possibly other Batfam member, and especially Bruce present.

----------


## fanfan13

> This was the best issue yet. This title gets stronger with each issue. Loved Kori's beautiful analysis of Damian and Damian's private pep talk to himself. Percy has yet to fully get handle on how Damian talks but he gets his character completely.
> 
> This issue shows that Damian truly is his father's son. Loved his trash talk with Mara. Burn. Damian unflinching with a sword to his neck.
> 
> I like that they are finally a team. About time. 
> 
> I like that Damian won the combat easily showing that he was superior but also love that Mara cheated and literally stabbed him in the back.
> 
> I love that Damian still managed to be arrogant even in the Den of Death.


I'm finally convinced I'm really the unpopular opinion here. Thank you guys I can see some things in different way now. Although still I will call off the rest only with Damian's second 13th birthday party.

----------


## The Whovian

> hehe 
> 
> Attachment 44266


LOL! Cute  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

> I'm finally convinced I'm really the unpopular opinion here. Thank you guys I can see some things in different way now. Although still I will call off the rest only with Damian's second 13th birthday party.


I won't say' unpopular opinion' minority maybe. I too will like some resolution to the Birthday thing but I doubt we will see that here. this a team book and It can't be used to deal with Bruce and Damian's issues. I think that is the job of Supersons or the bat titles. I'm leaning more supersons cos it's already being set up.

It's clear now from the dialogue in TT #4 what Percy's end game was when he touched on the birthday issue.

Tomasi's B&R was so satisfying in the way he handled the Father son dynamic. He moved their relationship along so much that it's truly a shame it wasn't picked up on outside RSOB.

I want to know where their relationship currently stands cos at the moment everything is behind the scene. It seems that everything is fine and dandy between them outside of Bruce being busy on his birthday [which honestly isn't out of character for bruce] 

Every where else they've shown up together everything seem's fine. Superman, Deathstroke, Nightwing. Heck Nightwing has some great Bruce and Damian. 

I particularly loved when Bruce was giving that press conference following Night of the Monster crossover and he said that line about his son referring to the monsters as Godzilla's. It shows that their relationship is good. It shows that behind the scene's they have a family life outside of the crime fighting even though we don't see it.



I can imagine Bruce, Damian, Dick and Alfred discussing the monster men event over dinner. We didn't see it but that line tells the viewer that it happened.

----------


## Fergus

> *Grace's Reaction to Damian gameplay in Injustice 2*


Her reaction LOLz So much joy. Her chant of Damian Damian Damian Never knew she was such a huge Damian Wayne fan. I like her even more now.

Her delight was infectious.

----------


## Fergus

> *So much I love about this page*


I miss that gap tooth.
LOL at Alfred grooming himself

----------


## Fergus

> *Steph is good for Damian*
> She brings out the kid in him which is always fun to see.


Steph is so delightful and I enjoyed her banter with Damian. She brought out the kid in him.
I like Babs but Steph is my favourite Batgirl by far.

----------


## Fergus

> hehe 
> 
> Attachment 44266


I like this He's so smol. Bless. Though I doubt T** would be able to rustle and tie Damian up like that.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Maybe the best image of this chapter.


Mine too. That and this


I also liked Kid Flash's " The boy is a lone wolf, the poster child for dysfunctional childhood I bet no one's ever reached out to him like that before"
Percy's meta commentary is just on point. I love it.

----------


## CPSparkles

> LOL! Cute


Good to see a fellow Christian on here  :Smile:

----------


## The Whovian

> Good to see a fellow Christian on here


Thanks! I've always been a Damian fan from the beginning. I can't wait for the new Super Sons book!

----------


## fanfan13

I am also curious to know what kind of relationship Bruce and Damian have in Rebirth. In Nightwing and Superman they are okay. They even went together to look for Christmas tree and in DC Holiday they visited Kent's family in Hamilton. In Deathstroke, it seems like Batman's still doing the patrol with Robin, and God how indifferent he's when Damian's kidnapped by Deathstroke, yes THE Deathstroke! Either he understood what Damian is capable of or he just knew Deathstroke wouldn't really harm his son. In Teen Titans Bruce is too busy to even attend his coming-of-age birthday, or at least leave a little congrats somewhere, to the point that Damian thinks of himself as an afterthought. They are definitely not okay in TT. He's nowhere to be seen in Batman's main titles, although I'm so glad he's finally going to make his appearance in Batman's next arc.

Despite the lack of dialogues, I think the Super Sons #1 preview shows they are (again) going to have some issues in their relationship. Furthermore, someone in a Super Sons #1 preview thread thinks of a panel where Damian's running after Batman as his father walks towards his batmobile as a "DC Rebirth in a nutshell" of Bruce's and Damian's relationship in Rebirth. Well, it seems on point though, at least for me. As you quoted,




> I also liked Kid Flash's " The boy is a lone wolf, the poster child for dysfunctional childhood I bet no one's ever reached out to him like that before"
> Percy's meta commentary is just on point. I love it.


Well, what do you guys think? Honestly I have no idea anymore. Each comic seems to contradict the others in regards to their relationship.

----------


## adrikito

> i don't know i like it but i loved the scene where he was talking to himself


Is Funny.. Funny moment..

We are talking more about the TT here than in the discussion of this chapter..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Thanks! I've always been a Damian fan from the beginning. I can't wait for the new Super Sons book!


I did not like him at 1st but they did such wonderful work developing him that he soon became a firm favourite of mine. Can't wait for Supersons. Jon is another one that's fast becoming a favourite. I am not a fan of Batman and Superman fighting I like when they are friends so I hope this will the case for their sons. I also hope the book is plenty of the family angle cos I am a sucker for Tomasi's father/son dynamic. He did such brilliant work in B&R. 

I loved Morrison's B&R but Tomasi's B&R has a special place in my heart :Smile:

----------


## The Whovian

> I did not like him at 1st but they did such wonderful work developing him that he soon became a firm favourite of mine. Can't wait for Supersons. Jon is another one that's fast becoming a favourite. I am not a fan of Batman and Superman fighting I like when they are friends so I hope this will the case for their sons. I also hope the book is plenty of the family angle cos I am a sucker for Tomasi's father/son dynamic. He did such brilliant work in B&R. 
> 
> I loved Morrison's B&R but Tomasi's B&R has a special place in my heart


Same here. I loved Morrison's B&R but Tomasi's run was so great. The relationship he built between Bruce and Damian was so neat.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I am also curious to know what kind of relationship Bruce and Damian have in Rebirth. In Nightwing and Superman they are okay. They even went together to look for Christmas tree and in DC Holiday they visited Kent's family in Hamilton. In Deathstroke, it seems like Batman's still doing the patrol with Robin, and God how indifferent he's when Damian's kidnapped by Deathstroke, yes THE Deathstroke! Either he understood what Damian is capable of or he just knew Deathstroke wouldn't really harm his son. In Teen Titans Bruce is too busy to even attend his coming-of-age birthday, or at least leave a little congrats somewhere, to the point that Damian thinks of himself as an afterthought. They are definitely not okay in TT. He's nowhere to be seen in Batman's main titles, although I'm so glad he's finally going to make his appearance in Batman's next arc.
> 
> Despite the lack of dialogues, I think the Super Sons #1 preview shows they are (again) going to have some issues in their relationship. Furthermore, someone in a Super Sons #1 preview thread thinks of a panel where Damian's running after Batman as his father walks towards his batmobile as a "DC Rebirth in a nutshell" of Bruce's and Damian's relationship in Rebirth. Well, it seems on point though, at least for me. As you quoted,


Question: Your interpretation of Damian. The way you see does he strike as the sort that would openly declare his at Bruce or Dick even forgetting his birthday landmark or not? Is that in character?



To me that scene was out of character. Of all the titles we mentioned where Bruce and Damian have shown up together in Rebirth. TT is the anomaly the odd one out.
This is understandable as we saw in the latest issue why it was structured this way. Why he so out of character.

I would love to see more of their relationship in comics and believe Supersons will give us this.
I am sure there will be issues in Supersons but all families have issues however I believe their relationship will be similar to what Tomasi gave us in Batman and Robin. That is how he views their relationship so that is what he will stick to.

Of course it sucks that he isn't in the batman titles but you take the good with the bad. I'm still getting Bruce/ Damian together though not as much as I would like however I'm also getting Damian/the Titans, Damian/Jon, Damian/Maya/Goliath and Dick/Damian.

I think that their relationship is fine. Teen Titans made things confusing for sometime but now I see why.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Is Funny.. Funny moment..
> 
> We are talking more about the TT here than in the discussion of this chapter..


I am sure we can do it on both. I did.
That scene is lovely Damian behind closed doors.

----------


## CPSparkles

*Protecting his Batman dick grayson*

----------


## CPSparkles

Brothers can be so awful

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## The Whovian

> 


This is really cool

----------


## CPSparkles

> This is really cool


Thanks. Batboy is one of my favourite things ever . I just love that issue. The surprises that Damian prepared for his father were so thoughtful and must have taken such care, time, effort and dedication to arrange. How did he even discover so much of his grandparents and that period of time in their life. When I think of the effort and love he put in to find all that out. That is true love and a good heart.

It's a shame that a lot of people don't see that part of him. You don't find out such hidden/forgotten information like that without doing a lot of digging. You don't unearth such personal info with being 110% invested.

I know his reasons were selfish cos he wanted to play Batman. However the fact still remains that he could have done some half a**ed trip instead he makes it the best gift in the world.

That is a truly loving son.

Alfred in that issue was so funny.

----------


## Fergus

> *Protecting his Batman dick grayson*


That last picture look at his face. Grumpy Prince.
 @fanfan13 if Bruce or the Titans did end up throwing a party for Damian's 13th bet he look something like this.lol

----------


## Fergus

> Brothers can be so awful


This so funny.
That issue of Superman was really fun. Trolling brothers. Thing's like this make wish we could see more interaction between the boys [Jason, Dick and Damian the other one I could do without] Can't wait for Batman 16 and the batboys together again.

----------


## Fergus

This was posted over on the Dick Grayson Appreciation Thread. It's from Batman #16

----------


## fanfan13

> Question: Your interpretation of Damian. The way you see does he strike as the sort that would openly declare his at Bruce or Dick even forgetting his birthday landmark or not? Is that in character?
> 
> To me that scene was out of character. Of all the titles we mentioned where Bruce and Damian have shown up together in Rebirth. TT is the anomaly the odd one out.
> This is understandable as we saw in the latest issue why it was structured this way. Why he so out of character.
> 
> I would love to see more of their relationship in comics and believe Supersons will give us this.
> I am sure there will be issues in Supersons but all families have issues however I believe their relationship will be similar to what Tomasi gave us in Batman and Robin. That is how he views their relationship so that is what he will stick to.
> 
> Of course it sucks that he isn't in the batman titles but you take the good with the bad. I'm still getting Bruce/ Damian together though not as much as I would like however I'm also getting Damian/the Titans, Damian/Jon, Damian/Maya/Goliath and Dick/Damian.
> ...


Yeah, the Teen Titans is the anomaly one. I was talking about this:

RCO006_1479984281.jpg

It's so sad that he thinks himself as afterthought. I'm not okay with this. What ever happened to their relationship in Tomasi's B&R? Sighs. I love that book so much. And yeah looking at the latest issues it's understandable. But still some things are hard to forget  :Frown: 

This is why I love to discuss about Damian. He's such a complex character that it's possible for people to have different interpretations of him. I am always curious how his fellow fans describe him so I can see him in different perspectives. 

Yes, I also have high hopes in Super Sons (how many times I've said this? I lost count). There will be issues but I trust Tomasi will handle them well.

I guess we are lucky to have him everywhere. He can expand his relationship outside Batman titles and gain new fans from outside fandom. It's a good thing. But still it won't hurt to see him appearing at least in ONE panel or have just ONE character to mention him in Batman main titles to show that indeed exists in them.

----------


## oasis1313

I'm really happy to see more of Damian.  And I LOVE that little drawing of Prince Damian!

----------


## fanfan13

Uh, you guys are so fast. It seems like most of you are active in the hours when I should be sleeping lol (I slept at 4 this morning after my last post in this thread and wake up at 6 am. It's 9 am as I write this post. Ugh I need to sleep so bad)




> That last picture look at his face. Grumpy Prince.
>  @fanfan13 if Bruce or the Titans did end up throwing a party for Damian's 13th bet he look something like this.lol


Definitely! The crown is mandatory! And a Titan Tower as his birthday present would be nice (he totally deserve it)




> This so funny.
> That issue of Superman was really fun. Trolling brothers. Thing's like this make wish we could see more interaction between the boys [Jason, Dick and Damian the other one I could do without] Can't wait for Batman 16 and the batboys together again.


That issue was GOLD! I never thought an issue with just superman having fun with his family can be that fun to read. I really love the last scene when father and son shouted "Up. Up. And away!" while Lois was like "I knew it!!!" 

And YES! I love Batboys. I am looking forward to see them in Batman too. Sadly it will be short on one brother. It's okay though. My new aesthetic is Damian having a kid's meal and Jason stealing the toy to annoy him  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

Enjoyed this issue a lot. Don't know what else to add without going over what others on here have already said. This was my favourite so far.
Loved Damian in this. Percy get's his character and motivations.
Loved the scene with Damian gearing up in private.
Loved Star's description of Damian
Loved the team finally becoming a team
Loved hate filled back stabbing Mara
Ra's is the worst and the league is grim as F**k. Drinking the blood of the opponents that's just dark.

Percy really knock it outta the park on this one.
Not sure who or what Beast boy was talking about cos I sure as hell didn't come to the same conclusion reading the past teen titans runs. So yeah that bit was crap. However I understand why it was done. Like someone here said laying that ghost to rest. As false as what BB said was I get why Percy put it in and why he had BB say it and why BB was the one rallying them.

Can't wait for the next arc.
Also since when did they get a Sub?

----------


## fanfan13

> Thanks. Batboy is one of my favourite things ever . I just love that issue. The surprises that Damian prepared for his father were so thoughtful and must have taken such care, time, effort and dedication to arrange. How did he even discover so much of his grandparents and that period of time in their life. When I think of the effort and love he put in to find all that out. That is true love and a good heart.
> 
> It's a shame that a lot of people don't see that part of him. You don't find out such hidden/forgotten information like that without doing a lot of digging. You don't unearth such personal info with being 110% invested.
> 
> I know his reasons were selfish cos he wanted to play Batman. However the fact still remains that he could have done some half a**ed trip instead he makes it the best gift in the world.
> 
> That is a truly loving son.
> 
> Alfred in that issue was so funny.


AGREED. with. every. word.

We actually have the same view of Damian outside Teen Titans. That B&R Annual #1 is so beautiful it's sad not a lot of people read it (and I love it even more due to the artist for that issue I think is from my country).

----------


## dietrich

> Uh, you guys are so fast. It seems like most of you are active in the hours when I should be sleeping lol (I slept at 4 this morning after my last post in this thread and wake up at 6 am. It's 9 am as I write this post. Ugh I need to sleep so bad)
> 
> Definitely! The crown is mandatory! And a Titan Tower as his birthday present would be nice (he totally deserve it)
> 
> That issue was GOLD! I never thought an issue with just superman having fun with his family can be that fun to read. I really love the last scene when father and son shouted "Up. Up. And away!" while Lois was like "I knew it!!!" 
> 
> And YES! I love Batboys. I am looking forward to see them in Batman too. Sadly it will be short on one brother. It's okay though. My new aesthetic is Damian having a kid's meal and Jason stealing the toy to annoy him


I too should be sleeping it's 2.20am and yet here I am  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Loved that scene from Batboys at lunch when Jason steals that toy. So and how I want their relationship to be. I hope it happens in Batman#16. Don't play with me DC I need the Boys just chillin and being bros'

----------


## dietrich

> I'm really happy to see more of Damian.  And I LOVE that little drawing of Prince Damian!


Damian Wayne. The little Prince of scowls :Smile:  I love it

----------


## dietrich

> Thanks. Batboy is one of my favourite things ever . I just love that issue. The surprises that Damian prepared for his father were so thoughtful and must have taken such care, time, effort and dedication to arrange. How did he even discover so much of his grandparents and that period of time in their life. When I think of the effort and love he put in to find all that out. That is true love and a good heart.
> 
> It's a shame that a lot of people don't see that part of him. You don't find out such hidden/forgotten information like that without doing a lot of digging. You don't unearth such personal info with being 110% invested.
> 
> I know his reasons were selfish cos he wanted to play Batman. However the fact still remains that he could have done some half a**ed trip instead he makes it the best gift in the world.
> 
> That is a truly loving son.
> 
> Alfred in that issue was so funny.


^^^THIS^^^^^. So much THIS. Funny how people miss or choose to ignore so much about Damian.
This issue was so emotional and yet so funny. The surprise so heartfelt.

And then in the next annual he goes and pulls out another wonderful surprise. This time for Dick when he tracks down Tusk takes his er.. tusk and gifts it to Dick as a souvenir to match the other tusk which Dick took from Tusk when he [Dick] was Robin.

In Pearl when he scoured the sewers for God knows how many days/weeks to find a single pearl from Martha's necklace. He spent so long down there searching that he made friends with the rats living down there.

All of these are examples of Damian going above and beyond to surprise the people he cares about. Going to ridiculous lengths to please and make them happy.

No two ways about it Damian Wayne gives the best gifts and the boy has a heart of solid gold to boot.

----------


## dietrich

> I am also curious to know what kind of relationship Bruce and Damian have in Rebirth. In Nightwing and Superman they are okay. They even went together to look for Christmas tree and in DC Holiday they visited Kent's family in Hamilton. In Deathstroke, it seems like Batman's still doing the patrol with Robin, and God how indifferent he's when Damian's kidnapped by Deathstroke, yes THE Deathstroke! Either he understood what Damian is capable of or he just knew Deathstroke wouldn't really harm his son. In Teen Titans Bruce is too busy to even attend his coming-of-age birthday, or at least leave a little congrats somewhere, to the point that Damian thinks of himself as an afterthought. They are definitely not okay in TT. He's nowhere to be seen in Batman's main titles, although I'm so glad he's finally going to make his appearance in Batman's next arc.
> 
> Despite the lack of dialogues, I think the Super Sons #1 preview shows they are (again) going to have some issues in their relationship. Furthermore, someone in a Super Sons #1 preview thread thinks of a panel where Damian's running after Batman as his father walks towards his batmobile as a "DC Rebirth in a nutshell" of Bruce's and Damian's relationship in Rebirth. Well, it seems on point though, at least for me. As you quoted,
> Well, what do you guys think? Honestly I have no idea anymore. Each comic seems to contradict the others in regards to their relationship.


Contrary to what is shown in TT I believe their relationship is good. He seemed out of character in the first few issues of TT and their relationship seemed strained but in other books they seemed fine. i think Super Sons will elaborate more on their relationship. also batman#16 should shed some more light. Really keen to see how they are in that book.

I guess it is to be expected that there would be variations across titles cos you know different writers, different perspectives and different priorities. There will be inconsistencies but will see what happens in Batman.

----------


## Pohzee

> Contrary to what is should in TT I believe their relationship is good. He seemed out of character in the first few issues of TT and their relationship seemed strained but in other books they seemed fine. i think Super Sons will elaborate more on their relationship. also batman#16 should shed some more light. Really keen to see how they are in that book.
> 
> I guess it is to be expected that there would be variations across titles cos you know different writers, different perspectives and different priorities. There will be inconsistencies but will see what happens in Batman.


Damian's appearance in I am Bane does not fix anything. He is getting the treatment of an extended cast member that shows up for big events, but is absent for the main story. While Duke is living in Wayne Manor, Bruce's biological son is nowhere to be seen. Robin should be a greater part of the Batman mythos than Duke, who doesn't have a name yet and isn't Bruce's son, but instead, he's treated with the importance of Red Hood. It's disgusting.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian's appearance in I am Bane does not fix anything. He is getting the treatment of an extended cast member that shows up for big events, but is absent for the main story. While Duke is living in Wayne Manor, Bruce's biological son is nowhere to be seen. Robin should be a greater part of the Batman mythos than Duke, who doesn't have a name yet and isn't Bruce's son, but instead, he's treated with the importance of Red Hood. It's disgusting.


I didn't say it would fix it. I said I am keen to see what / how their relationship will be written in batman #16. I am keen to see how they interact.
The original post was what is the state of their relationship? strained a la TT, Partners a la Deathstroke or happy Families a la Nightwing and Superman. Those appearances contradict each other.

----------


## fanfan13

> Can't wait for the next arc.
> Also since when did they get a Sub?


What is Sub?




> Damian's appearance in I am Bane does not fix anything. He is getting the treatment of an extended cast member that shows up for big events, but is absent for the main story. While Duke is living in Wayne Manor, Bruce's biological son is nowhere to be seen. Robin should be a greater part of the Batman mythos than Duke, who doesn't have a name yet and isn't Bruce's son, but instead, he's treated with the importance of Red Hood. It's disgusting.


I'm indifferent to Duke but I'm aware Damian, the current Robin, will not be getting that much of spotlight which he deserve. 

I've just got to the point of desperation that I'm surprisingly going to be fine with him just appearing for one panel, with dialogue or not, just to show readers that he exists. Seriously. Sighs.

Might as well giving the Robin name to Duke and let Damian grow to be his own self with whatever the name he likes because this treatment undoubtedly hurts. But- But- after everything that happened in R:SOB with all the R = Redemption, it just can't... Pls ignore this.




> The original post was what is the state of their relationship? strained a la TT, Partners a la Deathstroke or happy Families a la Nightwing and Superman. Those appearances contradict each other.


Couldn't agree more with the description...

----------


## dietrich

I thought the titans were in a sub when they were having their meeting. I'm sure whatever they were in was under water. I have to go check.

----------


## fanfan13

yeah they were underwater. but I thought it is the plane which he used before to take the Titans away from Demon's fist? The one that he stole from Batman?

----------


## dietrich

> yeah they were underwater. but I thought it is the plane which he used before to take the Titans away from Demon's fist? The one that he stole from Batman?


So the plane is also a sub? Nice. I wonder how come Bruce isn't looking for it? The evidence really is mounting up that Bruce lets Damian get away with stuff. Or maybe he's gonna give him a talking to when he returns.

----------


## dietrich

I would also like to see the discussion when Damian went off to join the TT or when he found out about everything that's going on. Surely Bruce must know by now what's going on. And if he doesn't know. Where does he think Damian is right now.

----------


## fanfan13

I think Bruce is always informed on what Damian's activites are off-screen. It's just no way he lets his son does whatever he please unsupervised. Even though he already reaches his coming-of-age, he's nowhere near an adult. If Bruce doesn't because he's too busy with his business, Alfred will definitely do. He adores Damian after all like a grandfather does to his grandson (his face as he watched Damian blowing off the candles in TT was priceless. He looked so proud to see Damian growing up). Through Alfred, I believe Bruce will have an idea what his son is up to.

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian is brutal. His gameplay for Injustice 2 Was so good. The way he moves, how deadly he is. Proper Ninja. They managed to capture what I see when I read his fights scenes in my head.

His outro is SICK that Ninja vanish.  

*"Theatricality and Deception are powerful agents. You must become more than just a Man in the mind of your opponent"*

----------


## fanfan13

> Damian is brutal. His gameplay for Injustice 2 Was so good. The way he moves, how deadly he is. Proper Ninja. They managed to capture what I see when I read his fights scenes in my head.
> 
> His outro is SICK that Ninja vanish. Deception and Theatrics.


Is that Damian? What issue is it?

I saw Damian's gameplay in Injustice 2 he fights so awesome. I remember he jumped on the sword to give his opponent a hard kick. Unfortunately I won't play the game as I am not a gamer myself (and I don't have the machine to play). Although because of it I'm now interested to read the Injustice series. What do you think of the book?

----------


## CPSparkles

> I think Bruce is always informed on what Damian's activites are off-screen. It's just no way he lets his son does whatever he please unsupervised. Even though he already reaches his coming-of-age, he's nowhere near an adult. If Bruce doesn't because he's too busy with his business, Alfred will definitely do. He adores Damian after all like a grandfather does to his grandson (his face as he watched Damian blowing off the candles in TT was priceless. He looked so proud to see Damian growing up). Through Alfred, I believe Bruce will have an idea what his son is up to.


I agree Bruce and Alfred would be fully aware of Damian's adventure's however I too would like to see it referenced or that awareness made clear within the pages of the comics.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Is that Damian? What issue is it?
> 
> I saw Damian's gameplay in Injustice 2 he fights so awesome. I remember he jumped on the sword to give his opponent a hard kick. Unfortunately I won't play the game as I am not a gamer myself (and I don't have the machine to play). Although because of it I'm now interested to read the Injustice series. What do you think of the book?


Yes that was Damian in Streets of Gotham #10-11. The series is excellent. It's the series were Damian meets and befriends Colin aka Abuse.
*Damian and Colin. Streets of Gotham*


The Injustice books are good. The premise is very interesting however there is a major event in it that sours the whole thing for me initially [don't know how much you know about the story and that major plot point that happened with Damian so don't want to reveal too much]

However said awfulness is made a smidge better in a very beautiful way. I would recommend it if you had lots of spare cash and time cos the series is massive.

----------


## CPSparkles

*I am super excited for Supersons. I love Damian and Jon's Dynamic but.............. I also really like these two.*

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## fanfan13

> Yes that was Damian in Streets of Gotham #10-11. The series is excellent. It's the series were Damian meets and befriends Colin aka Abuse.
> 
> The Injustice books are good. The premise is very interesting however there is a major event in it that sours the whole thing for me initially [don't know how much you know about the story and that major plot point that happened with Damian so don't want to reveal too much]
> 
> However said awfulness is made a smidge better in a very beautiful way. I would recommend it if you had lots of spare cash and time cos the series is massive.


So that's series where Colin was. I've never seen him but I always see most of Damian's fans associate him with Damian. Oh I remember I saw him once in Li'l Gotham but that's it.

Well to be honest it's hard not to be spoiled on that vital event involving Damian with how the internet works so yeah I think I know what that is. I've been interested in Injustice for some time but I always hold back because some people say Damian's injustice is very, very different from the main continuity.

----------


## fanfan13

> 


OMG is that Alexis Luthor?? 

Ugh one thing I'm not fond of Damian's Batman is that he is -bald- because it turns me off. His costume looks badass though.

----------


## CPSparkles

> So that's series where Colin was. I've never seen him but I always see most of Damian's fans associate him with Damian. Oh I remember I saw him once in Li'l Gotham but that's it.
> 
> Well to be honest it's hard not to be spoiled on that vital event involving Damian with how the internet works so yeah I think I know what that is. I've been interested in Injustice for some time but I always hold back because some people say Damian's injustice is very, very different from the main continuity.


This is their 1st meeting

----------


## CPSparkles

> OMG is that Alexis Luthor?? 
> 
> Ugh one thing I'm not fond of Damian's Batman is that he is -bald- because it turns me off. His costume looks badass though.


Haha I quite like this take on Luthor. Yeah not a fan of bald headed Damian but efficiency is priority or it should be. I always wonder would serious superheroes that the time to gel and style their hair. I can't see Batman putting product in his hair or wasting time styling his hair. Of course batman has a cowl so it's different.

----------


## CPSparkles

> So that's series where Colin was. I've never seen him but I always see most of Damian's fans associate him with Damian. Oh I remember I saw him once in Li'l Gotham but that's it.
> 
> Well to be honest it's hard not to be spoiled on that vital event involving Damian with how the internet works so yeah I think I know what that is. I've been interested in Injustice for some time but I always hold back because some people say Damian's injustice is very, very different from the main continuity.


A lot of Damian fans love Colin cos he was Damian's 1st kid friend. He was a great character and it's a shame he was around for such a brief period. I hope we see him again at some point because his character was interest not just in relation to Damian.

Injustice Damian is very different. He is more aggressive. like other heroes in the series certain features of the characters are taken to the extreme. Injustice is most characters at their worst. Injustice Damian is different but also still Damian. He kills yes but he still cares, he still believes and fights for what he thinks is right.

Much like Superman he has lost his way however unlike a lot of other heroes [who switched to the Regime out of fear of what Superman will do to them] Damian switch because at his core he believes that killer should be killed. He is Damian before Nobody if you will, rather than Teen Titans#4 Damian who doesn't believe in killing.

My favourite moment in Injustice is when we find out that Dick who had become Deadman when he died has been watching over and protecting Damian even in death.
On Damian's birthday Dick steals the Nightwing suit from the Batcave and gives it to Damian asking him to take on the mantle.
Sure it doesn't make up for the accident but it shows their bond and that he has forgiven his brother.

Also when Damian killed Victor Zsasz in retaliation for killing Alfred.

----------


## adrikito

> 


I'm always happy to see Steph.... The first image is a worth for Stephanie Brown appreciation.. All the Robin/batgirls together. 



Hahaha.. Poor Tim...



> Thanks. Batboy is one of my favourite things ever . I just love that issue. The surprises that Damian prepared for his father were so thoughtful and must have taken such care, time, effort and dedication to arrange. How did he even discover so much of his grandparents and that period of time in their life. When I think of the effort and love he put in to find all that out. That is true love and a good heart.
> .


This is my favorite moment of the Batboy, the batman robin annual chapter was 10/10.

young-damian-wayne-batman-cape-cowl.jpg

----------


## CPSparkles

> I'm always happy to see Steph.... The first image is a worth for Stephanie Brown appreciation.. All the Robin/batgirls together. 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha.. Poor Tim...
> 
> 
> This is my favorite moment of the Batboy, the batman robin annual chapter was 10/10.
> 
> young-damian-wayne-batman-cape-cowl.jpg


I love that page too. Look how big that's on him. So Talia kept Bruce's Cowl as a Souvenir? Did Bruce give to her? Cos yet can't exactly forget something like that. Which raises the question what did batman wear to get home?

B&R Annual #1 is also 10/10 in my book. So heartfelt and funny. 
The funniest part was Alfred the Actor. Who knew.

----------


## fanfan13

> A lot of Damian fans love Colin cos he was Damian's 1st kid friend. He was a great character and it's a shame he was around for such a brief period. I hope we see him again at some point because his character was interest not just in relation to Damian.
> 
> Injustice Damian is very different. He is more aggressive. like other heroes in the series certain features of the characters are taken to the extreme. Injustice is most characters at their worst. Injustice Damian is different but also still Damian. He kills yes but he still cares, he still believes and fights for what he thinks is right.
> 
> Much like Superman he has lost his way however unlike a lot of other heroes [who switched to the Regime out of fear of what Superman will do to them] Damian switch because at his core he believes that killer should be killed. He is Damian before Nobody if you will, rather than Teen Titans#4 Damian who doesn't believe in killing.
> 
> My favourite moment in Injustice is when we find out that Dick who had become Deadman when he died has been watching over and protecting Damian even in death.
> On Damian's birthday Dick steals the Nightwing suit from the Batcave and gives it to Damian asking him to take on the mantle.
> Sure it doesn't make up for the accident but it shows their bond and that he has forgiven his brother.
> ...


...had been watching over and protecting Damian even in death... 

...protecting Damian even in death... 

OMG IS THAT TRUE OMG OMG OMG WAAAAAAAAAAAA. You know the moment I read that I literally squealed in happiness. OMG the feels. I haven't read the scene yet but omg does that truly happen? Omg I can't breath!

And he even asks Damian to be Nightwing! OMG

You know what, even though I adore Bruce and Damian in B&R, it is nothing compared to the relationship between Dick and Damian in my eyes. To see that their bond is still close even after the worst had happened to them is giving me feels.

Injustice looks really promising! I'm gonna make it into my list  :Smile:

----------


## fanfan13

> I love that page too. Look how big that's on him. So Talia kept Bruce's Cowl as a Souvenir? Did Bruce give to her? Cos yet can't exactly forget something like that. Which raises the question what did batman wear to get home?
> 
> B&R Annual #1 is also 10/10 in my book. So heartfelt and funny. 
> The funniest part was Alfred the Actor. Who knew.


The cowl and cape looks old and torn. Now I wonder what's the story behind them.

----------


## Fergus

> ...had been watching over and protecting Damian even in death... 
> 
> ...protecting Damian even in death... 
> 
> OMG IS THAT TRUE OMG OMG OMG WAAAAAAAAAAAA. You know the moment I read that I literally squealed in happiness. OMG the feels. I haven't read the scene yet but omg does that truly happen? Omg I can't breath!
> 
> And he even asks Damian to be Nightwing! OMG
> 
> You know what, even though I adore Bruce and Damian in B&R, it is nothing compared to the relationship between Dick and Damian in my eyes. To see that their bond is still close even after the worst had happened to them is giving me feels.
> ...


Not a big fan of the Injustice comics because Evil Superman. but that was a touching reveal.

----------


## Fergus

> I love that page too. Look how big that's on him. So Talia kept Bruce's Cowl as a Souvenir? Did Bruce give to her? Cos yet can't exactly forget something like that. Which raises the question what did batman wear to get home?
> 
> B&R Annual #1 is also 10/10 in my book. So heartfelt and funny. 
> The funniest part was Alfred the Actor. Who knew.


Clearly Talia is an obsessed stalker lol Serious I suspect it was as a memento of the love they once shared.

----------


## Fergus

> 


I liked the idea of Chris and Damian as secretly in love. Have no problem if they revealed Damian's character as gay. Make SuperBats a thing DC.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Both of Damian's interactions with Kara and Steph were hilarious. Especially the last panel with Steph when Damian is 'disguising' as a kid. I laughed so hard back then and really... I need more of Damian acting as a normal child.
> 
> The bit part about Damian having a possible crush towards Kara amazes me. So, Damian's type is older girls, isn't it? Preferably those badass ones.


100% agreed. We need more of Damian acting like a normal kid. Hopefully Jon Kent will help in that department.
With his impossibly high standards I totally see Damian as the sort that would go for badass strong older girls. Probably think Wonder Woman, Super girl and such are the only females worthy of his attention.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I don't know I like it but I loved the scene where he was talking to himself 
> 
> 
> It's sweet,revealing and funny.
> It reminds me of this..............


That letter is hilarious. Childish for a character like Damian but hilarious nonetheless. Like that he included a detailed drawing as well. loved the ones to Dick.

lol @ death stink and weak tears. The trash talk is very similar. Wonder if this where Percy got his inspiration.

----------


## rui no onna

> It's sweet,revealing and funny.
> It reminds me of this..............


Lol, where is this one from?  :Big Grin:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Lol, where is this one from?


You can find them here....
http://uproxx.com/gammasquad/letters...me-back/page/1

----------


## CPSparkles

*Damian Wayne Generations Lost*

----------


## CPSparkles

> Unless he faked it, which I believe he did. 
> 
> I understand that the scene where he risks his life for other's safety is part of his character growth. However, I don't agree with how it's executed. I think no matter how redeemed he is, he still maintains his pride. Fake or not, I don't think he would easily get down on his knee as if he's begging, not asking with honor, his grandfather to spare his team. That's why I said he's giving in. It's like he made all the "hardwork" gathering the team but a second later he thought it wouldn't work and pathetically gave himself up. It seems very OOC. I would say otherwise if he'd do it with his head still held high and say "Here I am, Grandfather. Spare the Teen Titans and I'm yours." That's the Damian I know. He might be sacrificinI don't say I dislike this Teen Titans though, in contrast I actually like it. I only have problems with Damian-related stuffs. I am okay with the rest. I like hg his life to the enemy but he did it with pride. Definitely wouldn't convince Ra's of course but that's the point. Either way he would have to be face to face with Mara and the plot would continue.


I get what you're saying but I figure Damian is playing a part and also doing things according to League customs. For all we know when you come to address the Demon's head it is customary to bow.
Maybe he is playing to Ra's vanity.
Maybe he still retains a some sort of reverence for Ra's
Maybe getting down on your knees if how honourable ninja's behave. i have no idea.

My point is it doesn't necessarily mean Pathetic and weak. I will admit that allowing Ra's to manhandle him without fight was odd however through it all he was 'tting', arrogant and unshaken. He did not take any of Ra's BS. He showed no fear and stood his ground.
I felt this was a strong and positive showing for Damian. He showed growth, humility and maturity while still retaining all his aristocratic vibe.

That's just my take though.

----------


## CPSparkles

> ...had been watching over and protecting Damian even in death... 
> 
> ...protecting Damian even in death... 
> 
> OMG IS THAT TRUE OMG OMG OMG WAAAAAAAAAAAA. You know the moment I read that I literally squealed in happiness. OMG the feels. I haven't read the scene yet but omg does that truly happen? Omg I can't breath!
> 
> And he even asks Damian to be Nightwing! OMG
> 
> You know what, even though I adore Bruce and Damian in B&R, it is nothing compared to the relationship between Dick and Damian in my eyes. To see that their bond is still close even after the worst had happened to them is giving me feels.
> ...



It did indeed happen




You are correct they have a very special relationship and a strong bond. True brotherly love. I don't know which I prefer the his relationship with Bruce or that with Dick. I guess they are both special in different ways.

----------


## CPSparkles

*They are the BEST*

----------


## shadowsgirl

They don't want to always kill each other.

3c8nap_movienight_batboys___by_bluepepo-d8o2v0w.jpg

----------


## shadowsgirl

it's actually sweet

nap_time__by_bluepepo-d8rdvsp.jpg

----------


## shadowsgirl

Alfred...you should to see this

3c8napping_by_silverzzz-d9dfv17.jpg

----------


## shadowsgirl

Or is it hopeless?

b99ed6901906ca2c7deb2a7a18439c01.jpg

----------


## The Whovian

> *They are the BEST*


Awesome! Love this

----------


## adrikito

> you are correct they have a very special relationship and a strong bond. True brotherly love. I don't know which i prefer the his relationship with bruce or that with dick. I guess they are both special in different ways.



I remember this moment... Great moment.. After this I started to hate Talia. Like almost all Damian fans, I suppose..




> *They are the BEST*


without intention to insult bruce wayne... *maybe they are the definitive batman and robin.*

----------


## dietrich

> *They are the BEST*


They are my *definitive batman and robin.*
*"What would you do without me"* I love that they have both said this exact phrase to each at different times.

----------


## dietrich

> I remember this moment... Great moment.. After this I started to hate Talia. Like almost all Damian fans, I suppose..


Talia Talia Talia. I really hope she redeem's herself somewhat in Rebirth. She seems to want to. I like the way she was used in RSOB and would like her to continue her redemption journey. While I'm not a fan I won't say that I hate her. I just like to think that she was mad.

----------


## fanfan13

> I liked the idea of Chris and Damian as secretly in love. Have no problem if they revealed Damian's character as gay. Make SuperBats a thing DC.


I haven't read the story with Earth 16 yet. Are they really secretly in love?

Hm, I don't think he would be 100% gay. I see him into older, badass girls romantically. But if he had some romance with another man I think it's just only to that person, not like he liked men in general.




> 100% agreed. We need more of Damian acting like a normal kid. Hopefully Jon Kent will help in that department.
> With his impossibly high standards I totally see Damian as the sort that would go for badass strong older girls. Probably think Wonder Woman, Super girl and such are the only females worthy of his attention.


THIS.

i think his type is definitely girls like Super Girl and Wonder Woman, but only that because I see him will end up falling for girls who challenge him, no matter if she has superpower or not, possibly girls like Steph or Maps.




> It did indeed happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct they have a very special relationship and a strong bond. True brotherly love. I don't know which I prefer the his relationship with Bruce or that with Dick. I guess they are both special in different ways.


THEY ARE THE BEST!!

We can't set aside the fact that it was Dick who accepted Damian into their superhero life. Why Dick and Damian as Batman and Robin worked because their personality are very different so they complement each other. Damian and Bruce also worked in the end I think is because Damian has been put under Dick's guidance before he's with Bruce, meaning Damian was already on his way to be redeemed than when he first appeared. Yes I know Damian loves Bruce genuinely, but there's this thing with Bruce that clash with Damian because they are too similar with each other in the core. Both of them demand respect first before they respect others. While Dick is more acceptable and treats Damian already with respect and love.

The "what would you do without me" and "we were the best Richard" are giving me feels :')

----------


## CPSparkles

Wish DC would do a Nightwing and Robin. Know some fans want a Robins book but I would prefer a Nightwing and Robins.

----------


## dragons06

I want to see Damian have more interactions with orphan/Cassandra Cain.
they interacted a little bit, but I want to see another team up.
plus Damian hasn't really interacted with this Cassandra, well since they brought her back  :Stick Out Tongue: 
I doubt he'll ever show up in Detective comics, let alone mentioned. they are bringing the League of shadows, and League of Assassins in next arc.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I haven't read the story with Earth 16 yet. Are they really secretly in love?
> 
> Hm, I don't think he would be 100% gay. I see him into older, badass girls romantically. But if he had some romance with another man I think it's just only to that person, not like he liked men in general.


The Multiversity books are really very good.
The Just. The book with Damian and Chris was my favourite and not just cos of Damian. I liked the world itself and the superheroes within it.
It is implied that they are secretly inlove though Damian is dating Alexis. They are undertones like Chris getting upset about the relationship, Damian having to hide Alexis [under a lead lined coat... why does he even have one of those?] when Chris comes around. The tabloids speculating that they are Gay. 

It was taking a pop at the Superbat meme you see on the internet these days. They are best bros but something about them keeps you wondering are they? I guess will find out more if they ever release Multiversity2

I'm not sure how I feel about Damian being Gay in canon. Don't see it happening. 
Romance wise I like Maps or Raven. Liked Damian and Raven in JL vTT movies. They're sort of kindred and get each other.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I want to see Damian have more interactions with orphan/Cassandra Cain.
> they interacted a little bit, but I want to see another team up.
> plus Damian hasn't really interacted with this Cassandra, well since they brought her back 
> I doubt he'll ever show up in Detective comics, let alone mentioned. they are bringing the League of shadows, and League of Assassins in next arc.


mmmm I guess it would be cool to see them interact especially since they both grew up in the league and have similar back grounds.

----------


## fanfan13

> Wish DC would do a Nightwing and Robin. Know some fans want a Robins book but I would prefer a Nightwing and Robins.


I wish the same too but I guess for the moment having Damian making cameo appearance in Nightwing books or Nightwing to appear in Super Sons books are more than enough.




> I want to see Damian have more interactions with orphan/Cassandra Cain.
> they interacted a little bit, but I want to see another team up.
> plus Damian hasn't really interacted with this Cassandra, well since they brought her back 
> I doubt he'll ever show up in Detective comics, let alone mentioned. they are bringing the League of shadows, and League of Assassins in next arc.


I haven't read any issue about Damian interacting with Cassandra. I'm curious what kind of relationship they have with each other? They seem similar.




> The Multiversity books are really very good.
> The Just. The book with Damian and Chris was my favourite and not just cos of Damian. I liked the world itself and the superheroes within it.
> It is implied that they are secretly inlove though Damian is dating Alexis. They are undertones like Chris getting upset about the relationship, Damian having to hide Alexis [under a lead lined coat... why does he even have one of those?] when Chris comes around. The tabloids speculating that they are Gay. 
> 
> It was taking a pop at the Superbat meme you see on the internet these days. They are best bros but something about them keeps you wondering are they? I guess will find out more if they ever release Multiversity2
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about Damian being Gay in canon. Don't see it happening. 
> Romance wise I like Maps or Raven. Liked Damian and Raven in JL vTT movies. They're sort of kindred and get each other.


Oh... yeah there are a lot of fans who love the idea of SuperBat aren't they? I don't know about Chris though it's hard for me to like the idea of him with Damian. In this continuity we have Jon instead and I already have seen some fans shipping them romantically.

I like him with Maps. I love his Gotham academy appearance and his interaction with Maps in it. I have no comment about Raven though.

----------


## dragons06

> I wish the same too but I guess for the moment having Damian making cameo appearance in Nightwing books or Nightwing to appear in Super Sons books are more than enough.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read any issue about Damian interacting with Cassandra. I'm curious what kind of relationship they have with each other? They seem similar.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... yeah there are a lot of fans who love the idea of SuperBat aren't they? I don't know about Chris though it's hard for me to like the idea of him with Damian. In this continuity we have Jon instead and I already have seen some fans shipping them romantically.
> ...


I love the idea of Maps and damian together, but what are the odds of that happening in canon ?

----------


## CPSparkles

The internet has gone somewhat crazy with the Supersons haven't they? It is good that the general audience has embraced them but it makes it a bit iffy when trying to search fan art for the two. Some of the stuff out there is dubious and disturbing. In fact it's disturbing what some people put out there featuring the Robins. Bloody tumbler.

Yeah a lot of people love Superbat and The Just was IMO a commentary on that. In fact that comics is a commentary on our current vacant celebrity obsessed world, comics and lots of other things.

I liked Chris and Damian in it cos they clearly cared for each other despite Damian dating Alexis whose father is his best friends [Chris] dad's arch enemy

----------


## CPSparkles

I like Damian and Maps as well but not likely that will happen simply because their paths don't cross much. Not sure how likely it is that Damian will pop up in Gotham Academy on a regular basis since he is already in 3 books

----------


## dragons06

> I like Damian and Maps as well but not likely that will happen simply because their paths don't cross much. Not sure how likely it is that Damian will pop up in Gotham Academy on a regular basis since he is already in 3 books


Batman has a ton of books, doubt that matters much, does it ?

----------


## fanfan13

> The internet has gone somewhat crazy with the Supersons haven't they? It is good that the general audience has embraced them but it makes it a bit iffy when trying to search fan art for the two. Some of the stuff out there is dubious and disturbing. In fact it's disturbing what some people put out there featuring the Robins. Bloody tumbler.


The fans (me included) are crazy about Super Sons because:

----------


## fanfan13

and this



I love to see them together. The frenemies relationship brings me smile. About fanarts, I know there are some that are suggestive, but I always go look for innocent ones, such as

d3e42afd399a0f2d7ff7d97e9e181ba8.jpg

or this (can't resist because it is sooo cute omg)

15625238_355690311457339_6161516630657466368_n.jpg




> Batman has a ton of books, doubt that matters much, does it ?


Damian is not Batman unfortunately. There will be someone who will complain if Damian is everywhere. It's sad but I really wish Damian and Maps will cross path again.

----------


## fanfan13

I found this in Pinterest, so I have no idea who originally did it but... *dead*



edit: found the source.
http://colours07.deviantart.com/art/Changes-216596919

----------


## dietrich

> I want to see Damian have more interactions with orphan/Cassandra Cain.
> they interacted a little bit, but I want to see another team up.
> plus Damian hasn't really interacted with this Cassandra, well since they brought her back 
> I doubt he'll ever show up in Detective comics, let alone mentioned. they are bringing the League of shadows, and League of Assassins in next arc.


I hope Damian shows up in Tec I don't see any reason why he wouldn't. Sure not as regular but for an arc or two. That would be neat. I'm curious to see Damian and Cass [Damian and Clayface too].
What was their interaction like? Was that in Gates of Gotham cos I'm yet to read that.
So many books so little time. 
Currently reading lots of batfamily [Dick, Jason, Bruce] old material to catch me up also reading old Superman, NTT, old everything really.

Comics are taking over my life and joining this community doesn't help. It's just pulling me in deeper  :Frown:

----------


## dietrich

> I found this in Pinterest, so I have no idea who originally did it but... *dead*
> 
> 
> 
> edit: found the source.
> http://colours07.deviantart.com/art/Changes-216596919


My poor heart. this is just beautiful. Hated when these two were broken up, they go so well together and care so much for each. 
To know that Damian died protecting Dick [and gotham]That's how much he cares and then they didn't show us Damian's reaction to Dick passing. I really would have like to see that reaction. You know it will have hit him hard. Grayson 12 was fantastic but it wasn't enough not after how far these two have come and what they mean to each other.
Dick was his Batman afterall

----------


## dietrich

> Batman has a ton of books, doubt that matters much, does it ?


Yes like fanfan13 said Batman has tons of books cos he's The Batman. Damian is already close to being over exposed at the moment. He isn't batman. No one is. People will willingly OD on Batman but over exposure would be bad for Damian. He isn't Batman or Dick Grayson. People will complain.
I mean look at poor T** not Drake. The mere mention of his name / the fact that he has been referenced a few times outside of Tec has people up in arms. Not everyone is Batman. Damian is in 3 books and he pops up in others. They will not make him a regular on Gotham Academy.

I hope he cameo's again or have a TT/GA crossover or even better a Super Sons/Gotham Academy crossover! that would be excellent. Just imagine it.

----------


## dietrich

Those words!!!! *"LOOK AT ME. TOUCH HIM AGAIN AND I WILL KILL YOU"*Hearing Damian say that, seeing how small he was compared to Heretic. It's heart breaking.

These two would do anything
Brave anything
Give up Everything
For each other.
Damian Wayne has two Daddies. 
Bruce might be Damian's biological father but Dick is his dad every other way
Much like Bruce is Dick's father in ever other way except biological and I love that. So much symbolism with these three and what they represent.

The circle is complete.

----------


## dietrich

*Trading Clothes*


http://libaibaibai.tumblr.com



http://marcusto.tumblr.com

----------


## adrikito

> *Trading Clothes*


This is the Damian Nightwing that I want to see, no Injustice Damian Nightwing..




> Talia Talia Talia. I really hope she redeem's herself somewhat in Rebirth. She seems to want to. I like the way she was used in RSOB and would like her to continue her redemption journey. While I'm not a fan I won't say that I hate her. I just like to think that she was mad.


Except Damian I'm not a fan of the Al Ghul family... 

I say hate, that I hate Talia but.. Maybe I have exaggerated.. His appearance didn´t affect my reading of son of batman..When you hate someone you don´t want to see this character in one of your favorites comics..

..She don´t like me.. Nothing more... Damian is alive again, it´s like hate the Joker for the death of Jason Todd..

----------


## dietrich

http://0yongyong0.tumblr.com

----------


## adrikito

> http://0yongyong0.tumblr.com


hahahahahhahahahahahaahahhahaha

----------


## dietrich

> This is the Damian Nightwing that I want to see, no Injustice Damian Nightwing..
> 
> Except Damian I'm not a fan of the Al Ghul family... 
> 
> I say hate, that I hate Talia but.. Maybe I have exaggerated.. His appearance didn´t affect my reading of son of batman..When you hate someone you don´t want to see this character in one of your favorites comics..
> 
> ..She don´t like me.. Nothing more... Damian is alive again, it´s like hate the Joker for the death of Jason Todd..


I don't care that much for the Al Ghul's. I like the idea of them and I like them as a foe/antagonists for Bats. However I want Talia Redeemed to an extent for Damian's sake.

I don't want them all to get along but I don't her to be so crazy she want's him dead. Morrision went too far with her IMO. I want her Bad not Mad

----------


## dietrich

> hahahahahhahahahahahaahahhahaha


In a nut shell. Damian is like a Rabid pup, Dick doesn't care cos he knows how to handle him and loves him regardless. That's family.

Dick didn't dismiss Damian as 'a threat to be monitored' like some cold-hearted people did.
He didn't discriminate against him because of his 'Biology' like some did.
He embraced him saw the goodness in him and nurtured that goodness.
Under Dick's guidance he became the hero he is today.

He ain't psyhco. He's my brother.

----------


## fanfan13

> I hope he cameo's again or have a TT/GA crossover or even better a Super Sons/Gotham Academy crossover! that would be excellent. Just imagine it.


Super Sons/Gotham Academy crossover!! Imagine Jon and Damian attending GA and wearing their school uniform OMG!! #weakforschooluniforms




> Those words!!!! *"LOOK AT ME. TOUCH HIM AGAIN AND I WILL KILL YOU"*Hearing Damian say that, seeing how small he was compared to Heretic. It's heart breaking.
> 
> These two would do anything
> Brave anything
> Give up Everything
> For each other.
> Damian Wayne has two Daddies. 
> Bruce might be Damian's biological father but Dick is his dad every other way
> Much like Bruce is Dick's father in ever other way except biological and I love that. So much symbolism with these three and what they represent.
> ...


^^^^^^^^^THIS!!!! SECOND THIS!!!!

Why did Dick have to pass out at that moment aarrrggghhh if he didn't Damian couldn't have died at all  :Frown: ((

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

> Super Sons/Gotham Academy crossover!! Imagine Jon and Damian attending GA and wearing their school uniform OMG!! #weakforschooluniforms
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^THIS!!!! SECOND THIS!!!!
> 
> Why did Dick have to pass out at that moment aarrrggghhh if he didn't Damian couldn't have died at all ((


You as heart broken as I was that Damian died. I see it as a positive. It shows without a shadow of a doubt that he is a hero. that he is good and he is worthy of the Robin mantle.
He gave his life to save others.
it proves that he is not just an entitled punk who only got the job cos his dad is Batman.
Damian Wayne is a hero. He died fighting the good fight.

It was sad and that *GUT WRENCHING*   image of him standing up to such a huge scary guy who had already taken out some many. That image of him bleeding, broken with god knows how many arrows sticking out of him and yet he kept fighting. 

That image is *POWERFUL and IMPORTANT*. It tells us who Damian is, how brave and determined he is. 

He will not stop, he will not give up.
He will keeping fighting to his last breathe for the innocent and for good.......... because he is a true hero.



*Respect. Damian Wayne is a hero.*

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

*Defeats Talia at age 10*

----------


## fanfan13

> You as heart broken as I was that Damian died. I see it as a positive. It shows without a shadow of a doubt that he is a hero. that he is good and he is worthy of the Robin mantle.
> He gave his life to save others.
> it proves that he is not just an entitled punk who only got the job cos his dad is Batman.
> Damian Wayne is a hero. He died fighting the good fight.
> 
> It was sad and that image of him standing up to such a huge scary guy who had already taken out some many. That image of him bleeding, broken with god knows how many arrows sticking out of him and yet he kept fighting. that powerful image is important. It tells us who Damian is, how brave and determined he is. 
> 
> He will not stop, he will not give up.
> He will keeping fighting to his last breathe for the innocent and for good because he is a true hero.
> ...


Yeah. Despite what I said earlier, I'm actually glad things turned out as it happened in canon. If it hadn't, then we wouldn't have great things like Robin Rises, his temporary superpowers, and his redemption. But what made it even greater is that the development. There were a lot of people who hated him when he first appeared, yet those same people grew to love him and grieved his death in the end. Amazing isn't it?

Why do his title come out monthly? I can't wait to see his next appearance in panels.

----------


## fanfan13

> 


THIS!! One of my favorite moments in New 52 B&R. I don't know why, I just like it. Look at how Damian just standing there speechless.

----------


## dietrich

> THIS!! One of my favorite moments in New 52 B&R. I don't know why, I just like it. Look at how Damian just standing there speechless.


Ikr Dick really is the best. He knows and understands Damian like no one does and he handled the whole thing beautifully.

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah. Despite what I said earlier, I'm actually glad things turned out as it happened in canon. If it hadn't, then we wouldn't have great things like Robin Rises, his temporary superpowers, and his redemption. But what made it even greater is that the development. There were a lot of people who hated him when he first appeared, yet those same people grew to love him and grieved his death in the end. Amazing isn't it?
> 
> Why do his title come out monthly? I can't wait to see his next appearance in panels.


I too wish TT and Super Sons were bi monthly but it's like that cos of the nature of the books. TT was already in a bad place going into Rebirth the brand was toxic so no way would it be bi monthly.
Super Sons is new. Untested. Again makes no sense to make it a monthly. However thing might change once depending how Super Sons is received and if TT manages to somehow turn things around.

Yes Batman Inc #8 was sad but the pay off and aftermath was incredible.

Grant Morrision got a lot flak for killing Damian but the man is a genius as far as I am concerned. That death. The way Damian went out was powerful and necessary. A lot of people questioned the validity of Damian as a hero and claimed he was unworthy of the Robin mantle. Batman Inc shot that down.
Tomasi and Gleason took that death built on to produce the awesomeness that was Robin Rises and RSOB.

I'm glad it happened.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## adrikito

> In a nut shell. Damian is like a Rabid pup, Dick doesn't care cos he knows how to handle him and loves him regardless. That's family.
>  .


For that I laught... Because nothing is fake in that image.




> 


Grayson.. The best brother..

I like the Damian Halloween of the previous page..

----------


## dietrich

> For that I laught... Because nothing is fake in that image.


Ikr. This why this artist is one of my favourites. He/She really gets and sees the humour in Damian's character.

----------


## fanfan13

> I too wish TT and Super Sons were bi monthly but it's like that cos of the nature of the books. TT was already in a bad place going into Rebirth the brand was toxic so no way would it be bi monthly.
> Super Sons is new. Untested. Again makes no sense to make it a monthly. However thing might change once depending how Super Sons is received and if TT manages to somehow turn things around.
> 
> Yes Batman Inc #8 was sad but the pay off and aftermath was incredible.
> 
> Grant Morrision got a lot flak for killing Damian but the man is a genius as far as I am concerned. That death. The way Damian went out was powerful and necessary. A lot of people questioned the validity of Damian as a hero and claimed he was unworthy of the Robin mantle. Batman Inc shot that down.
> Tomasi and Gleason took that death built on to produce the awesomeness that was Robin Rises and RSOB.
> 
> I'm glad it happened.


I really wish Super Sons will be popular enough that it will get promoted as biweekly. Even better an animated series/film because someone needs to re-image Damian's animated version as I see a lot of hate directed towards that version of himself.

Oh poor boy did indeed work very hard :') It required his death to see him worthy of Robin's title and, in general, his existence in DCU. It's really really sad to see after he has solidified himself as Robin, he almost doesn't exist in Batman's main titles (probably because he's too busy making his name known outside Batman's world, which is also good. That boy deserves royal treatment like his father).

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

> I really wish Super Sons will be popular enough that it will get promoted as biweekly. Even better an animated series/film because someone needs to re-image Damian's animated version as I see a lot of hate directed towards that version of himself.
> 
> Oh poor boy did indeed work very hard :') It required his death to see him worthy of Robin's title and, in general, his existence in DCU. It's really really sad to see after he has solidified himself as Robin, he almost doesn't exist in Batman's main titles (probably because he's too busy making his name known outside Batman's world, which is also good. That boy deserves royal treatment like his father).


Damian is a decisive character and he always will be. Jon is great but they are a lot who dislike him because of his dad and because they like Supes with Wonder Woman [personally I am not a fan of lois lane at all and I've never been] So as hyped as everyone seems to be about the Super Sons I am aware of the fact that they are those who will never be on board. But I have faith in Tomasi that he will pull it off.

The concept and the boys as they appeared in Superman #10-11 does have animation and merchandising written all over it and we all know that's where the real money is. So based on that I'm not worried.

Yes I would love Damian to be the next Dick Grayson. Universally beloved but that's not gonna happen because:

a,there's already a Dick Grayson
b,Damian is divisive
c,Damian's very existence makes other characters redundant and irrelevant. So fans of those characters are always gonna be gunning for him.

I don't care that some hate.
I do care that TPTB love him. I care that TPTB are excited about Super Sons. I care that TPTB are pushing and developing him within and beyond the comics.
That is all that matters to me.

As much as I liked B&R I am happy that Damian is away from Batman. I want him to grow past that. I want him to continue to follow in his mentors footsteps.I want Damian to have what Dick currently has. Not to be defined by your role /relationship with the Bat. A character that stands on his own without Batman.

I know this is strange and difficult cos he is Robin and he is the Son of Batman.
But.............

Dick Grayson doesn't need Batman
Damian Wayne doesn't need Batman

This Robin doesn't need batman.

Edit: I am fully aware that Damian is not nearly where Dick is yet.I am just stating what I want for him and what i believe is where DC is going with him.

----------


## adrikito

> Yes I would love Damian to be the next Dick Grayson. Universally beloved but that's not gonna happen because:
> 
> a,there's already a Dick Grayson
> b,Damian is divisive
> c,Damian's very existence makes other characters redundant and irrelevant. So fans of those characters are always gonna be gunning for him.
> 
> I don't care that some hate.
> 
> As much as I liked B&R I am happy that Damian is away from Batman. I want him to grow past that. I want him to continue to follow in his mentors footsteps.I want Damian to have what Dick currently has. Not to be defined by your role /relationship with the Bat. A character that stands on his own without Batman.
> ...


I think that the closest person I've seen to Grayson is Terry Mc Ginnys.. Or maybe is mi imagination..

*Damian with the popularity of Dick.. That would be fantastic..*

I have always liked see batman and robin together but *RSOB* made me realize that Damian away from the batfamily could be good and see his next step the Teen Titans with this new team.. 

But For some reason now he has become in a casual character of the bat-family comics.. He has lost importance in Gotham.. maybe after the rebirth I see that I am wrong..

----------


## dietrich

> I think the closest person I've seen to Grayson is Terry Mc Ginnys.. Or maybe is mi imagination..
> 
> Damian with the popularity of Dick.. That would be fantastic


Yeah Terry is popular but he is no Dick Grayson and I'm not even sure if he is currently as popular as Damian or Jason but he is certainly a testament to how much outside media helps. Exposure is important. I know a lot of people diss the current animated universe and their interpretation of Damian but it's done a lot for him.

Sure a lot don't like animated Damian but a lot do. That's a lot of folks who don't read comics getting to know him and buying his merchandise.

that's why I'm so excited for Injustice 2. Damian is savage and the reaction to his gameplay reveal has been outstanding. Hearing people say Robin's a Beast, his moves are sick etc and watching how surprised they are that Robin Damian is such a badass. Hearing so many saying how he's gonna be their main and loving that he has a sword instead of a stick is gratifying.

However is not just about popularity. It's about becoming a stand alone hero not a sidekick. To have his own world away from Batman. It is already happening. I just want it to happen faster.

----------


## dietrich

I really miss this book. Wish they'd bring it back.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## adrikito

> Yeah Terry is popular but he is no Dick Grayson and I'm not even sure if he is currently as popular as Damian or Jason but he is certainly a testament to how much outside media helps. Exposure is important. I know a lot of people diss the current animated universe and their interpretation of Damian but it's done a lot for him.


Sorry, I talk about Terry personality.. No, his popularity.

Good luck with Injustice... I am not interested, for me is the same that see Damian in the next saga of Batman Beyond as heir of Al Ghul Empire.. Something that I don´t want.. 

I prefer the normal Damian of Batman Unlimited to see him as villain. Maybe another reason are the Anti-Damian... It's like admite that even now he still the potential to be a villain.  :Frown:

----------


## dietrich

Thegingermenace123

----------


## dietrich

> Sorry, I talk about Terry personality.. No, his popularity.
> 
> Good luck with Injustice... I am not interested, for me is the same that see Damian in the next saga of Batman Beyond as heir of Al Ghul Empire.. Something that I don´t want.. 
> 
> I prefer the normal Damian of Batman Unlimited to see him as villain. Maybe another reason are the Anti-Damian... It's like admite that even now he still the potential to be a villain.


Oh right. Yes something like that but again it'll not happen since his character isn't designed that way. He is complex and has flaws but he is also very awesome. I think animated Damian focuses on certain aspects of his personality as a gimmick to draw in the younger audience.

They focus on his heritage, his angst and his badassness. It's like he's the edgy bad boy to attract a particular demographic. Tween/Teenage boys who think he's kewl and Tween/teenage girls who wish he was their boyfriend.

That's not Damian. It's part of him but it not all of him.

Someone compared Damian to Justin Bieber on another thread and I think that comparison is apt.
Like Bieber Damian is decisive. Lots love to hate him, lots love him. That's not gonna change. I just need to keep growing and DC to keep having his back.

In fairness any hero can become a villain it is unfair to carry on hating on him believing that he's gonna turn evil just cos he has Al ghul blood in him.
Damian is as much Al Ghul as he is Wayne.
He should judged by his action's not his DNA. His action's show that he is 100% a hero.
He might turn evil in the future or in an else world story but that shouldn't stop people from accepting and enjoying who he is now

----------


## Aahz

> Yes I would love Damian to be the next Dick Grayson. Universally beloved but that's not gonna happen because:
> 
> a,there's already a Dick Grayson
> b,Damian is divisive
> c,Damian's very existence makes other characters redundant and irrelevant. So fans of those characters are always gonna be gunning for him.


The other problem is that Damian is hard to addapt to other "styles" (don't know if thats the right word) of Batman stories in a way that he keeps his personality.

I haven't seem much of them but the Batman Unlimited and the Injustice version don't seem to have much resemblance to the comic version. He would imo also not really work in Golden, Silver or Bronze age style comics or the Earth One Series, and in most of the animated and live action adaptions we had sofar.

Dick, Jason and Tim don't have that problem. The only other character in the core Batfamily with a similar problem is imo Cass (the other Batgirls work just fine).


Terry biggest problem is that he is set in the future, and can't be part of the main Batman story lines. 
Appart from this he is imo the best designed Batfamily member, he is relatable, edgier than Dick and Tim, has a good support cast and Rogues gallery, and a great costume.

----------


## Aahz

> They focus on his heritage, his angst and his badassness. It's like he's the edgy bad boy to attract a particular demographic. Tween/Teenage boys who think he's kewl and Tween/teenage girls who wish he was their boyfriend.


Don't now, he is imo to young to really appeal to Tweens and Teens.

----------


## dietrich

> The other problem is that Damian is hard to addapt to other "styles" (don't know if thats the right word) of Batman stories in a way that he keeps his personality.
> 
> I haven't seem much of them but the Batman Unlimited and the Injustice version don't seem to have much resemblance to the comic version. He would imo also not really work in Golden, Silver or Bronze age style comics or the Earth One Series, and in most of the animated and live action adaptions we had sofar.
> 
> Dick, Jason and Tim don't have that problem. The only other character in the core Batfamily with a similar problem is imo Cass (the other Batgirls work just fine).


I think he will work just fine in live action and hope to see him in the DCEU.

Yes the Unlimited version wasn't Damian IMO but Injustice Damian was Damian but exaggerated to fit the story just like superman and others.  I can't wait to see him in Injustice 2. His gameplay was crazy good and captured a lot of Damian at least in the way he moves and that famous scowl. We'll see May 16th what they did with his character.

----------


## Aahz

> I think he will work just fine in live action and hope to see him in the DCEU.


Don't know, he already broke my suspension of disbelief in the animated movies (especially Son of Batman).

But it really depends on the tone/style they are going for.

----------


## Fergus

> Don't now, he is imo to young to really appeal to Tweens and Teens.


Well my kids love him and they're 10 and 12. last summer my son attended a Son of Batman themed Birthday party. So maybe animated Damian is targeted at a younger audience. Maybe that's why us mature ones have a problem with him. My kids also like TTGo which i know a lot of grown up comic readers dislike.

I like Damian but the animated version doesn't do him justice.

Unlimited Damian is bland. He's much better in those Unlimited shorts though.

Damian will work very well in the DCEU especially with an older batman.

----------


## Fergus

> 


These two do make a lovely couple.

----------


## Fergus

> 


I like this.

----------


## Fergus

> In a nut shell. Damian is like a Rabid pup, Dick doesn't care cos he knows how to handle him and loves him regardless. That's family.
> 
> Dick didn't dismiss Damian as 'a threat to be monitored' like some cold-hearted people did.
> He didn't discriminate against him because of his 'Biology' like some did.
> He embraced him saw the goodness in him and nurtured that goodness.
> Under Dick's guidance he became the hero he is today.
> 
> He ain't psyhco. He's my brother.


Ha haha. the shade is heavy in this post. Good one @dietrich

----------


## Fergus

> You as heart broken as I was that Damian died. I see it as a positive. It shows without a shadow of a doubt that he is a hero. that he is good and he is worthy of the Robin mantle.
> He gave his life to save others.
> it proves that he is not just an entitled punk who only got the job cos his dad is Batman.
> Damian Wayne is a hero. He died fighting the good fight.
> 
> It was sad and that *GUT WRENCHING*   image of him standing up to such a huge scary guy who had already taken out some many. That image of him bleeding, broken with god knows how many arrows sticking out of him and yet he kept fighting. 
> 
> That image is *POWERFUL and IMPORTANT*. It tells us who Damian is, how brave and determined he is. 
> 
> ...


Everything about this post is beautiful and true.

----------


## dietrich

*Damian by Dustin Nguyen*



Dick and Damian by Dustin Nguyen

----------


## dragons06

> Thegingermenace123


I Love these two so much, if Damian Wayne doesn't show up in Gotham academy season 2 with maps. <3
It would be a crime</3

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

http://inkydandy.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

> I Love these two so much, if Damian Wayne doesn't show up in Gotham academy season 2 with maps. <3
> It would be a crime</3


They do look very good together don't they.

----------


## dragons06

> They do look very good together don't they.


I thought they had really great chemistry together, and maps complimented Damians personality Quite well. ^^
I was so bummed he got kicked out after one issue, at least he showed up again as robin XD

----------


## Fergus

> and this
> 
> 
> 
> I love to see them together. The frenemies relationship brings me smile. About fanarts, I know there are some that are suggestive, but I always go look for innocent ones, such as
> 
> Attachment 44398
> 
> or this (can't resist because it is sooo cute omg)
> ...


That's some nice Art. Supersons and Goliath

The Holiday special was heart warming. Nice to see both families enjoying the holidays together. 

As for Maps and Damian. Would be nice to see them partner up again preferably with Damian as Robin not in civvies. Proper superhero stuff preferably away from the school setting.

----------


## fanfan13

> Yes I would love Damian to be the next Dick Grayson. Universally beloved but that's not gonna happen because:
> 
> a,there's already a Dick Grayson
> b,Damian is divisive
> c,Damian's very existence makes other characters redundant and irrelevant. So fans of those characters are always gonna be gunning for him.
> 
> I don't care that some hate.
> I do care that TPTB love him. I care that TPTB are excited about Super Sons. I care that TPTB are pushing and developing him within and beyond the comics.
> That is all that matters to me.
> ...


Agreed. I see a lot of hate towards him mostly because of what happened with him and their fan or because of the version of him outside comics that doesn't really represent the greatness of his character in actual comic. Nevertheless I'm also happy that despite his exclusive characterization, TPTB still loves to use him in variety of media like you said.

It's unfortunately though cause I love when they said "Batman and Robin will never die!"




> But For some reason now he has become in a casual character of the bat-family comics.. He has lost importance in Gotham.. maybe after the rebirth I see that I am wrong..


I see the same too. I hope it's a good thing instead.




> The other problem is that Damian is hard to addapt to other "styles" (don't know if thats the right word) of Batman stories in a way that he keeps his personality.


THIS. Still, as I said before, despite this problem they still use him in a lot of media, which means his premise is actually liked enough, although the unfortunate result is either they need to tone him down or exaggerate his character to make it work.




> I thought they had really great chemistry together, and maps complimented Damians personality Quite well. ^^
> I was so bummed he got kicked out after one issue, at least he showed up again as robin XD


it's sad that he was kicked out of Gotham Academy by the headmaster, so there will be no reason to see him in GA again at this point. I really like to see them together. Maps is one of those people who, I think, challenges him.

----------


## fanfan13

> That's some nice Art. Supersons and Goliath


I wish I'll see more of Goliath in Super Sons. The official SS arts out there rarely feature Goliath as fas as I am aware of.

----------


## shadowsgirl

> Dick didn't dismiss Damian as 'a threat to be monitored' like some cold-hearted people did.
> He didn't discriminate against him because of his 'Biology' like some did.


Damian tried to kill Tim multiple times. If somebody tried to kill me, I'd be upset, too. Tim is paranoid, and it's a good thing, because this way he can prepare for the worst case scenarios. He monitored Superman, Supergirl and a lot of other people, too, so I don't see the problem. Superman never tried to kill Tim, Damian tried it in the first time they met.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian tried to kill Tim multiple times. If somebody tried to kill me, I'd be upset, too. Tim is paranoid, and it's a good thing, because this way he can prepare for the worst case scenarios. He monitored Superman, Supergirl and a lot of other people, too, so I don't see the problem. Superman never tried to kill Tim, Damian tried it in the first time they met.


Yes he did but isn't that LOA tradition? I would think that a guy as smart and prepared as Tim should know that. Meaning that once Damian had achieved his goal [taking Robin away from Tim] he would no longer make attempts on Tim's life.Tim became inconsequential to Damian once he achieved his goal becoming Robin.

I didn't like that 1st encounter. Didn't like Damian attacking Tim that was out of order. i understand that Tim is paranoid and was being cautious I mean this is the guy who poisoned an opponent before a match and played possum on the battle field. He plays dirty and is paranoid.

Tim is cautious, sneaky and underhand so I guess I see why he would still be suspicious of a family member who was fighting to redeem themselves.
Funny he seemed to be a lot more lax and accepting of Jason another Family member who has attempted to kill him on multiple occasions and is far more morally ambiguous than Damian. Hmmmmmm double standards no?

Liked that story arc though, like how Tim and Damian work off each other. How Damian always manages to easily get in Tim's head.Tim is always so controlled and level headed but when it comes to Damian he falls apart completely.

It's fun to read their petty squabbles. Damian getting in Tim's head and pushing all his buttons, Tim calling Damian names, Dick trying to keep the peace and Jason in the corner laughing but then walking away wondering how this is now his life.

----------


## CPSparkles

Hai-ning


zerochan

----------


## CPSparkles

It's those eyes. Anyone else notice those eyes? Damian pulls the same eye thing *'Puss does in Shrek'*

----------


## CPSparkles

Possibly my favourite fan rendering of Damian

----------


## shadowsgirl

> Yes he did but isn't that LOA tradition? I would think that a guy as smart and prepared as Tim should know that. Meaning that once Damian had achieved his goal [taking Robin away from Tim] he would no longer make attempts on Tim's life.Tim became inconsequential to Damian once he achieved his goal becoming Robin.
> 
> I didn't like that 1st encounter. Didn't like Damian attacking Tim that was out of order. i understand that Tim is paranoid and was being cautious I mean this is the guy who poisoned an opponent before a match and played possum on the battle field. He plays dirty and is paranoid.
> 
> Tim is cautious, sneaky and underhand so I guess I see why he would still be suspicious of a family member who was fighting to redeem themselves.
> Funny he seemed to be a lot more lax and accepting of Jason another Family member who has attempted to kill him on multiple occasions and is far more morally ambiguous than Damian. Hmmmmmm double standards no?
> 
> Liked that story arc though, like how Tim and Damian work off each other. How Damian always manages to easily get in Tim's head.Tim is always so controlled and level headed but when it comes to Damian he falls apart completely.
> 
> It's fun to read their petty squabbles. Damian getting in Tim's head and pushing all his buttons, Tim calling Damian names, Dick trying to keep the peace and Jason in the corner laughing but then walking away wondering how this is now his life.


Dietrich called Tim cold-hearted while Damian was the one who wanted to kill him, not the other way around. Damian always tries to hurt Tim, in physically and mentally. Just some nice example: "You're just trying to keep him all to yourself! Can't stand the fact that he's my father! Something you don't have." Or this: "Your mistake was uniting with an enemy who has always sought your death." Tim never did anything against Damian. When Damian attacked him like the tenth time was the point when Tim eventually beat the crap out of him. Tim always held back for Bruce and Dick, but after a while he didn't care anymore and when Damian attacked, he kicked his ass.
Tim and Jason bros in the New52, but they weren't in the Pre52. No double standards here. New52 Tim is a totally different person, he isn't the real Tim, plus Jason not a lunatic anymore.

----------


## Aahz

> Funny he seemed to be a lot more lax and accepting of Jason another Family member who has attempted to kill him on multiple occasions and is far more morally ambiguous than Damian.


The only time Jason used lethal force against Tim was in BFC and that was more or less in self defence. If Jason had wanted to kill him before he could have done it, for example after their fight in the Titans Tower, but he didn't do it.

BFC (which is quite out of charcter) was afaik the only time when Jason tried to kill Batfamily members.

----------


## fanfan13

> It's fun to read their petty squabbles. Damian getting in Tim's head and pushing all his buttons, Tim calling Damian names, Dick trying to keep the peace and Jason in the corner laughing but then walking away wondering how this is now his life.


Ooohhhh I love this setting. I love Batboys. I always go dig fanarts and fanfictions to satisfy my thirst of ALL of them acting more as family just like that, something that is rare to happen in canon unless they are in pairs or close to that.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Dietrich called Tim cold-hearted while Damian was the one who wanted to kill him, not the other way around. Damian always tries to hurt Tim, in physically and mentally. Just some nice example: "You're just trying to keep him all to yourself! Can't stand the fact that he's my father! Something you don't have." Or this: "Your mistake was uniting with an enemy who has always sought your death." Tim never did anything against Damian. When Damian attacked him like the tenth time was the point when Tim eventually beat the crap out of him. Tim always held back for Bruce and Dick, but after a while he didn't care anymore and when Damian attacked, he kicked his ass.
> Tim and Jason bros in the New52, but they weren't in the Pre52. No double standards here. New52 Tim is a totally different person, he isn't the real Tim, plus Jason not a lunatic anymore.


Damian was 10 and has lacked love and a father all his life. He comes from a place where you prove your worthiness by taking out the one before you and drinking their blood.
 I 100% do not blame him for his actions towards Tim. It is expected, it is basic , it is psychology. I get it and I'm not a genius.
Tim drake is a genius 'allegedly' he should get it in his sleep.
More importantly Tim was aware that Damian was now a hero and trying to redeem himself. Real Heroes don't write people off especially those trained by batman cos he is all about redemption.

I'm pretty sure Tim didn't kick Damian's arse. Dick stopped it remember but it says a lot about tim that he would feel the need to really try to hurt a kid and try to trash talk whilst doing it. Even Jason Todd recognises how unworthy and dishonourable such an act is...... like i would bring the pain to a 10yr old.

I have a little bro who is a major pain but even I [who ain't no hero] know somethings cross the line.
And failing to secure a win in that fight made the whole thing even more cringeworthy and pathetic.
however that's what I like about the Tim/Damian interactions. Damian is a troll and tim falls for it every time. Tim is supposed to be a thinker and level headed but with Damian all that falls apart. Damian is the perfect foil for Tim and their battles are more interesting cos the real fight is often psychological. 

I don't think Damian is always at fault in their fights. It's half and half. I'm always surprised that Tim hasn't learned or is incapable of walking away from a troll. I walk away from my little brother cos i know exactly how things will play out. 
i don't waste my time engaging or taking his bait because I know him [he likes to get under my skin] and arguing with him only gives him everything he wants.

The jibe about Tim's parent's was a low blow but at least Damian can't say that again cos Tim now has parent's so there won't be anymore arguments over Bruce. I do hope their fighting continues if/when Tim returns cos I enjoyed that.

I am aware Jason is good now but Damian's been a hero for longer and Tim was aware of that. Also pretty sure Jason's tried to kill Tim more often than Damian and reason has less weight imo.

Fyi Dick was the one who said Tim was cold-hearted/emotionally detached. @dietrich was simply quoting Dick Grayson.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Ooohhhh I love this setting. I love Batboys. I always go dig fanarts and fanfictions to satisfy my thirst of ALL of them acting more as family just like that, something that is rare to happen in canon unless they are in pairs or close to that.





This is what I picture whenever I think of the boys together. You know that's how they would behave. Those two bickering poor Dick caught in the middle trying to keep the peace without playing favourites and Jason is just over it all.

i too enjoy bat family fanart and fiction too. Sometimes it's the only way you can get stories that you know will never get in canon I also i love reading and drawing.

----------


## CPSparkles

> The only time Jason used lethal force against Tim was in BFC and that was more or less in self defence. If Jason had wanted to kill him before he could have done it, for example after their fight in the Titans Tower, but he didn't do it.
> 
> BFC (which is quite out of charcter) was afaik the only time when Jason tried to kill Batfamily members.


Oh okay. In the titans tower was that when he tried to blow Tim up?

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

[IMG]https://i.*****.com/vi/0rX1ZhRkoKo/maxresdefault.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## fanfan13

> Damian was 10 and has lacked love and a father all his life. He comes from a place where you prove your worthiness by taking out the one before you and drinking their blood.
>  I 100% do not blame him for his actions towards Tim. It is expected, it is basic , it is psychology. I get it and I'm not a genius.
> Tim drake is a genius 'allegedly' he should get it in his sleep.
> More importantly Tim was aware that Damian was now a hero and trying to redeem himself. Real Heroes don't write people off especially those trained by batman cos he is all about redemption.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Tim didn't kick Damian's arse. Dick stopped it remember but it says a lot about tim that he would feel the need to really try to hurt a kid and try to trash talk whilst doing it. Even Jason Todd recognises how unworthy and dishonourable such an act is...... like i would bring the pain to a 10yr old.
> 
> I have a little bro who is a major pain but even I [who ain't no hero] know somethings cross the line.
> And failing to secure a win in that fight made the whole thing even more cringeworthy and pathetic.
> ...


I also like that side of Damian/Tim dynamic too. Idk I just love when they fight. Perhaps it's just like you said, their fight is more psychological than actual fist. Both of them have reason why they did certain things to the other. Neither of them are more innocent than then other, the same way as neither is more in the wrong than the other. I wish when Tim comes back I will see their "fights" again. I don't think even redeemed Damian won't pick fight with Tim anymore. I think Damian personally enjoys them although he will never ever admit that.

I love Dick/Damian and Tim/Damian dynamic but I can't say the same about Jason/Damian though. They are lacking interactions (or I simply miss them). Unlike with Dick and Tim, I have no idea how to describe Damian's relationship with Jason aside from their link to Talia. That's why it's nice to see a picture of Jason stealing Damian's toy in upcoming Batman #16. I'm excited to see what else will happen with the Batfam in that issue.

What do you think about Damian/Jason? I'd like to know.

----------


## Aahz

> What do you think about Damian/Jason? I'd like to know.


They didn't have much interaction, and in most cases they had, Jason is imo poorly written.
Both characters have a lot of parallels any you could do imo more with it.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Ooohhhh I love this setting. I love Batboys. I always go dig fanarts and fanfictions to satisfy my thirst of ALL of them acting more as family just like that, something that is rare to happen in canon unless they are in pairs or close to that.


Nice Ode to dick and Damian........
http://rebloggy.com/post/batman-dc-c...ne/44826323919

----------


## fanfan13

> They didn't have much interaction, and in most cases they had, Jason is imo poorly written.
> Both characters have a lot of parallels any you could do imo more with it.


The most I've seen people parallel them together is the fact that they both died, hence the "Dead Robin Club".

----------


## shadowsgirl

> The most I've seen people parallel them together is the fact that they both died, hence the "Dead Robin Club".


3cde3d219f05207a7ffce9948b543617.jpg

10char

----------


## CPSparkles

> I also like that side of Damian/Tim dynamic too. Idk I just love when they fight. Perhaps it's just like you said, their fight is more psychological than actual fist. Both of them have reason why they did certain things to the other. Neither of them are more innocent than then other, the same way as neither is more in the wrong than the other. I wish when Tim comes back I will see their "fights" again. I don't think even redeemed Damian won't pick fight with Tim anymore. I think Damian personally enjoys them although he will never ever admit that.
> 
> I love Dick/Damian and Tim/Damian dynamic but I can't say the same about Jason/Damian though. They are lacking interactions (or I simply miss them). Unlike with Dick and Tim, I have no idea how to describe Damian's relationship with Jason aside from their link to Talia. That's why it's nice to see a picture of Jason stealing Damian's toy in upcoming Batman #16. I'm excited to see what else will happen with the Batfam in that issue.
> 
> What do you think about Damian/Jason? I'd like to know.


Oh Damian definitely enjoys trolling Tim, You can see he's having so much with it.

Damian and Jason. Damian does try to get under his skin but he's a bit more mature, more clever [than Tim] so he knows not to take the bait. Damian is often dismissive of Todd calling him a loser which I believe means that he's got no leverage with Jason. he has nothing to bait Jason with cos Jason has less insecurities than Tim imo.

There was that one time when he finally managed it in B&R 11 outside of that Jason just treats him like the emotional abused kid he is, taking his jibes in stride and countering with humour.

i think Jason due to his background understand's Damian a lot more than Tim and Damian has more respect for Jason than Tim. I liked their interaction in convergence when Damian saves Jason's life.

Tim has reason to resent Damian, Jason doesn't. He finds Damian amusing and respects him and his 'Rambunctiousness'. Love in B&R after Damian's death Jason is standing in Damian looking at the Red Hood helmet he stole from him with this smile on his face [he remembers the incident fondly]

I would love to see more interaction between Jason and Damian. I've enjoyed the few we've had so far. Though to be fair Damian's character is funny and works well with everyone. You can play him off anyone.

----------


## CPSparkles

> 3cde3d219f05207a7ffce9948b543617.jpg
> 
> 10char


Awww poor Dick.

----------


## fanfan13

> Nice Ode to dick and Damian........
> http://rebloggy.com/post/batman-dc-c...ne/44826323919


OMG the feels... I can't wait to see them teaming up together again in the upcoming issues of Nightwing!




> 3cde3d219f05207a7ffce9948b543617.jpg
> 
> 10char


Poor Big D. Perhaps Dick can form his own club too, the "Not-So-Dead Robin Club"

----------


## fanfan13

> Oh Damian definitely enjoys trolling Tim, You can see he's having so much with it.
> 
> Damian and Jason. Damian does try to get under his skin but he's a bit more mature, more clever so he knows not to take the bait. Damian is often dismissive of Todd calling him a loser which I believe means that he's got no leverage with Jason. he has nothing to bait Jason with cos Jason has less insecurities than Tim imo.
> 
> There was that one time when he finally managed it in B&R 11 outside of that Jason just treats him like the emotional abused kid he is, taking his jibes in stride and countering with humour.
> 
> i think Jason due to his background understand's Damian a lot more than Tim and Damian has more respect for Jason than Tim. I liked their interaction in convergence when Damian saves Jason's life.
> 
> Tim has reason to resent Damian, Jason doesn't. He finds Damian amusing and respects him and his 'Rambunctiousness'. Love in B&R after Damian's death Jason is standing in Damian looking at the Red Hood helmet he stole from him with this smile on his face [he remembers the incident fondly]
> ...


Nice take on Jason/Damian there. I do believe tolerate each other better due to their background similarities. I haven't read Convergence: Batman and Robin yet. Is it good?

----------


## Aahz

> The most I've seen people parallel them together is the fact that they both died, hence the "Dead Robin Club".


They both died, have both a realtion with Talia and the League, they have both killed and have/had the struggle if they are good or bad...

----------


## CPSparkles

> Nice take on Jason/Damian there. I do believe tolerate each other better due to their background similarities. I haven't read Convergence: Batman and Robin yet. Is it good?


Convergence: B&R is quite good. It's probably my favourite Jason and Damian interaction. Damian was all pissy and pouty but Jason handled it like a class act if I remember and at the end seeing Damian jump of a roof without a safety line to save Jason was gratifying. Damian was willing to give his life for his brother. that says to me that all the ribbing is only on the surface, deep down he cares for Jason.

Also liked their interactions in Jason's book.

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and The Red Hood by Pat Gleason

----------


## CPSparkles

Love Kingdom Come especially the fact that that version of Damian [Ibn] is dating Mari Grayson [Dick's daughter]

----------


## Fergus

> I think that the closest person I've seen to Grayson is Terry Mc Ginnys.. Or maybe is mi imagination..
> 
> *Damian with the popularity of Dick.. That would be fantastic..*
> 
> I have always liked see batman and robin together but *RSOB* made me realize that Damian away from the batfamily could be good and see his next step the Teen Titans with this new team.. 
> 
> But For some reason now he has become in a casual character of the bat-family comics.. He has lost importance in Gotham.. maybe after the rebirth I see that I am wrong..


I always viewed RSOB as the final test before he graduated into a stand alone hero. Now that he's graduated he moved out of gotham and is now making his own way in the world. lets just hope he doesn't have to move back home like a loser like the one before him did

----------


## Fergus

> a testament to how much outside media helps. Exposure is important. I know a lot of people diss the current animated universe and their interpretation of Damian but it's done a lot for him.
> Sure a lot don't like animated Damian but a lot do. That's a lot of folks who don't read comics getting to know him and buying his merchandise.


Other media exposure is extremely important. it familarises the character with the general public which is gigantic compared to the comic reading community.
Opinion is divided on the animated version of Damian but look at it like this:

Say 5 million people saw that movie in the US. 1.5 million hated him, 1.5 million loved him and 3million thought he was okay. That's 1.5 million new fans of the character. 3 million who are indifferent. they may or may not see his next movie. They might buy his merch. or they might not but they now know who he is. He's in their consciousness.

Now this new fan base might not translate into increased comic sales but it translates might into dvd sales, merchandise sales and more importantly brand recognition which is very important.

Superman might not sell a lot of comics but his name has brand recognition and that makes him profitable and valuable to DC in spite of sales.
With ever outside media appearance Damian's brand recognition and value increases.

----------


## The Whovian

> It's those eyes. Anyone else notice those eyes? Damian pulls the same eye thing *'Puss does in Shrek'*


Gleason always drew the best Damian

----------


## The Whovian

> [IMG]https://i.*****.com/vi/0rX1ZhRkoKo/maxresdefault.jpg[/IMG]


One of my favorite Batman runs

----------


## Fergus

> One of my favorite Batman runs


Tomasi turned something awful into something so heart warming and up lifting.

----------


## dietrich

http://oo0-0oo.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

*Damian and Terry*



*Damian and Agent 37*

----------


## Aahz

> Oh Damian definitely enjoys trolling Tim, You can see he's having so much with it.
> 
> Damian and Jason. Damian does try to get under his skin but he's a bit more mature, more clever [than Tim] so he knows not to take the bait. Damian is often dismissive of Todd calling him a loser which I believe means that he's got no leverage with Jason. he has nothing to bait Jason with cos Jason has less insecurities than Tim imo.
> 
> There was that one time when he finally managed it in B&R 11 outside of that Jason just treats him like the emotional abused kid he is, taking his jibes in stride and countering with humour.
> 
> i think Jason due to his background understand's Damian a lot more than Tim and Damian has more respect for Jason than Tim. I liked their interaction in convergence when Damian saves Jason's life.
> 
> Tim has reason to resent Damian, Jason doesn't. He finds Damian amusing and respects him and his 'Rambunctiousness'. Love in B&R after Damian's death Jason is standing in Damian looking at the Red Hood helmet he stole from him with this smile on his face [he remembers the incident fondly]
> ...


I actually would like to see more respect for Jason from Damian. I really don't like how they handled it in Robin War.
The Damian Tim conflict kind of works for me, but the conflict between Damian and Jason makes Jason allways look bad. You have either Jason beating up a small kid or Jason getting beaten up by a small kid, either way it does nothing for Jason as a character, and opposed to Tim vs. Damian there is not even really a moral conflict.

I think it would be better if they would build upon their team up in Batman Inc. as Wingman and Redbird or Jason trying to reach out to Damian in RHatO #17.

And they should break up the pattern of only teaming up Tim and Jason, and Dick and Damian.

----------


## dietrich

> It's unfortunately though cause I love when they said "Batman and Robin will never die!"


I liked that too but I feel that it is more important for the character to branch out on his own and grow beyond that mantle. Robin is just a mantle that get's recycled. I don't care about the mantle I care about the character wearing the mantle. 
I care about Damian. 
The best thing for Damian as a character is to step out into the broader universe and grow like Dick and Jason have done.

----------


## dietrich

> I actually would like to see more respect for Jason from Damian. I really don't like how they handled it in Robin War.
> The Damian Tim conflict kind of works for me, but the conflict between Damian and Jason makes Jason allways look bad. You have either Jason beating up a small kid or Jason getting beaten up by a small kid, either way it does nothing for Jason as a character, and opposed to Tim vs. Damian there is not even really a moral conflict.
> 
> I think it would be better if they would build upon their team up in Batman Inc. as Wingman and Redbird or Jason trying to reach out to Damian in RHatO #17.
> 
> And they should break up the pattern of only teaming up Tim and Jason, and Dick and Damian.


I would like to see some interaction with Jason and Damian and while I want there to still be some conflict between the two, I don't want to see them physically fighting. I prefer when it's verbal snarkiness and smart mouthing because that's in keeping with Damian's character. But you know it's comics so sometimes fisticuffs breakout.

I hope they don't break up pattern because Dick and Damian have something very special. Their relationship is beloved and is the best in within the batfamily outside of maybe Bruce and Alfred so I don't see that changing thank god.

I have zero interest in seeing Tim interact with anything or anyone period.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## CPSparkles

> One of my favorite Batman runs


Mine too. This is why I believe Super sons will be a hit. Tomasi is great at writing Damian and Bruce and he's also great with Jon. I'm hoping Super sons will carry on where B&R left off with Bruce and Damian. I hope we see further development of their relationship though I don't want it taking over the book. I am a sucker for family dynamics.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I actually would like to see more respect for Jason from Damian. I really don't like how they handled it in Robin War.
> The Damian Tim conflict kind of works for me, but the conflict between Damian and Jason makes Jason allways look bad. You have either Jason beating up a small kid or Jason getting beaten up by a small kid, either way it does nothing for Jason as a character, and opposed to Tim vs. Damian there is not even really a moral conflict.
> 
> I think it would be better if they would build upon their team up in Batman Inc. as Wingman and Redbird or Jason trying to reach out to Damian in RHatO #17.
> 
> And they should break up the pattern of only teaming up Tim and Jason, and Dick and Damian.


I like Wingman and Redbird.
Yes like to see more respect and that will come. Respect is earned after all and I believe we will get there. I don't like them fighting cos it doesn't sit well with me Jason fighting a child. It's always humiliating when you have a grown man fight a kid even when that kid is as extraordinary as Damian.

I hope we get more interaction between the boys that's always welcome however I don't think would nor should they break up the pattern. Only a fool would break up the Dick and Damian dynamic. Their bond is so strong even the horrible incident in Injustice couldn't shake that bond.
It is the best in the batfamily and one of the best in comics. No one should mess with it. There's a reason they carried that over into Rebirth and had the Nightwing book establish that right off the bat with the very 1st issue.

Jason and Tim doesn't work outside of fan fiction. It really really hurts Jason and only works to elevate Tim. That pattern should be broken up, it has no bases; no foundation. Why exactly are they partnering up? It makes no sense and came out of nowhere.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Forgetting the fact that I don´t like this superboy... Who is *0yongyong0*?  Someone of Deviantart or Tumblr?


He is an artist on who creates Damian Wayne art. Patrick Gleason is a huge fan and features a lots of his artwork on his twitter. I am a huge fan too. His works mostly features

Re imaginings of Damian at a younger age [being raised by the batfamily]
focuses on family dynamics [especially Bruce, Dick and Damian]
Humorous Damian comic strips
Characters from Robin Son of Batman
Bright colours

He really is very talented. You can find his work here https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata

----------


## The Whovian

> Mine too. This is why I believe Super sons will be a hit. Tomasi is great at writing Damian and Bruce and he's also great with Jon. I'm hoping Super sons will carry on where B&R left off with Bruce and Damian. I hope we see further development of their relationship though I don't want it taking over the book. I am a sucker for family dynamics.


Me too. I love it when Bruce and Damian are in stories together.

----------


## rui no onna

> Mine too. This is why I believe Super sons will be a hit. Tomasi is great at writing Damian and Bruce and he's also great with Jon. I'm hoping Super sons will carry on where B&R left off with Bruce and Damian. I hope we see further development of their relationship though I don't want it taking over the book. I am a sucker for family dynamics.


Super Sons isn't out yet but I'm thinking it'll be awesome to see it animated.  :Smile:

----------


## fanfan13

> I actually would like to see more respect for Jason from Damian. I really don't like how they handled it in Robin War.
> The Damian Tim conflict kind of works for me, but the conflict between Damian and Jason makes Jason allways look bad. You have either Jason beating up a small kid or Jason getting beaten up by a small kid, either way it does nothing for Jason as a character, and opposed to Tim vs. Damian there is not even really a moral conflict.
> 
> I think it would be better if they would build upon their team up in Batman Inc. as Wingman and Redbird or Jason trying to reach out to Damian in RHatO #17.
> 
> And they should break up the pattern of only teaming up Tim and Jason, and Dick and Damian.


I like Wingman and Redbird. Wished they explored it more in Batman Inc.




> Me too. I love it when Bruce and Damian are in stories together.


Me too. After with Dick, I really like how Bruce and Damian interact with each other, especially in B&R. Bruce acts more like an actual father every time he's with Damian.




> Super Sons isn't out yet but I'm thinking it'll be awesome to see it animated.


THIS. Super Sons has potential to attract younger audiences if executed right. I won't be surprised when they actually decide to animate SS.

----------


## CPSparkles

*Robin War*





https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata

----------


## CPSparkles

> Super Sons isn't out yet but I'm thinking it'll be awesome to see it animated.


It *WOULD* be awesome to see it animated. Supersons reminds me of Dragon Ball a bit.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Anyone else find it a bit odd that both of Damian's series in Rebirth, Teen Titans and Supersons, involve him kidnapping the other starring characters and getting them to work with him? I mean it's a really weird continuing theme to have for someone who is only 13.


I am almost certain Maya was the one who kidnapped Jon for his own safety of course.
Their parents made then train together though judging by the SuperSons preview it looks like he's changed tatics to..... Breaking and Entering to persuade characters to work with him.

So that's some progress right? That's a positive less kidnapping more breaking and entering. He's using his words at least now we just need to work on boundaries.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Heh .
> 
> *spoilers:*
>  The punch heard around the world .
> *end of spoilers*


That page was pretty funny.

----------


## Aahz

> Only a fool would break up the Dick and Damian dynamic.


You don't need to break it up, but they should imo also use other combinations from time to time.




> Jason and Tim doesn't work outside of fan fiction. It really really hurts Jason and only works to elevate Tim.


I think it can be done beter than for example in BRE, where it really mostly served Tim.
But they really need imo make up their mind about Jasons place in the Batfamily, is he supposed to be one does he belong to the older siblings together with Dick and Barbara or to the middle kids together with Tim,  Cass and Steph.

Making him one of the middle kids would make more sense continuity wise, but doesn't really work with ages they are currently using and the team mates they gave Jason. You can't imo really put jason together with the teenagers in the Batmanbooks when he is writtes as adult everywhere else.

----------


## adrikito

> He is an artist on who creates Damian Wayne art. Patrick Gleason is a huge fan and features a lots of his artwork on his twitter. I am a huge fan too. His works mostly features
> 
> Re imaginings of Damian at a younger age [being raised by the batfamily]
> focuses on family dynamics [especially Bruce, Dick and Damian]
> Humorous Damian comic strips
> Characters from Robin Son of Batman
> Bright colours
> 
> He really is very talented. You can find his work here https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata


I think that question(A question made many pages back) was answered but thanks.. Interesting heard that Gleason is a fan of this... Is a fantastic work  :Cool:

----------


## adrikito

> *Robin War*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata


Increible... ROBIN WAR.. No?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Increible... ROBIN WAR.. No?


Yes this is Robin War. I like this interpretation. Much funnier though I'm not a fan of Rabbits.

----------


## CPSparkles

> You don't need to break it up, but they should imo also use other combinations from time to time.
> 
> I think it can be done beter than for example in BRE, where it really mostly served Tim.
> But they really need imo make up their mind about Jasons place in the Batfamily, is he supposed to be one does he belong to the older siblings together with Dick and Barbara or to the middle kids together with Tim,  Cass and Steph.
> 
> Making him one of the middle kids would make more sense continuity wise, but doesn't really work with ages they are currently using and the team mates they gave Jason. You can't imo really put jason together with the teenagers in the Batmanbooks when he is writtes as adult everywhere else.


Oh right misunderstood what you meant. Yes other combinations would be interesting to see and I would welcome it so long as they don't mess with the classics. I would like to see Jason and Damian team up or even Duke and Damian [King gave us a glimpse of them together and they were good together] Out of possible team up's, most excited for Damian and Jason.

Yes there has to be a general consensus within the batoffice on how to write Jason [and all the others]. All the writers should be aware of the direction, motivations and traits of all bat family members so appearances are consistent.

To be fair they are still figuring out places for a lot of family members, only Bruce, Alfred, Dick and Damian seem to have clear, defined, set roles currently. Everyone one else is up in the air right now but Rebirth is slowly working on that I believe.

I don't think Jason belongs in either group to be honest rather I view him as an all rounder. he has no solid foundations with any of them but he can work with all of them. As his interactions with Bizarro and Artemis show Jason is a mature adult who can be caring and nurturing to the young [bizarro is child like and i like how Jason related to him]

He can roll with either group so long as they go the mature route with him as opposed to the delinquent corrupting route. 

Obviously retain some of the latter and make him not completely one of the bat family. If they do it that way then it should work.

Jason needs to be half in half out with the batfamily in my opinion. he can't be completely one of them cos then he just becomes a poor man's Dick Grayson. He needs to always be something of a prodigal son imo.

----------


## rui no onna

> THIS. Super Sons has potential to attract younger audiences if executed right. I won't be surprised when they actually decide to animate SS.


Yep. And I can just imagine how much money WB/DC could potentially make from merchandising - Superboy's costume/sweater, Robin's gadgets, action figures (including all the bat pets - Goliath, Titus, Alfred the cat, Bat Cow), etc.

----------


## dietrich

> Yep. And I can just imagine how much money WB/DC could potentially make from merchandising - Superboy's costume/sweater, Robin's gadgets, action figures (including all the bat pets - Goliath, Titus, Alfred the cat, Bat Cow), etc.


You can already buy Supersons merchandise online. I got quite a few Supersons themed stocking fillers for christmas like a mug, character key chain and ironing board cover. I've also seen prints, pillows and stickers for sale online. All fan made made and for sale or by commission.

----------


## The Whovian

I just hope that Super Sons doesn't focus so much on Jon and Damian that we don't get to see characters like Maya in the book.

----------


## dietrich

*Damian Wayne SuperSons*



http://duss005.tumblr.com

----------


## rui no onna

> You can already buy Supersons merchandise online. I got quite a few Supersons themed stocking fillers for christmas like a mug, character key chain and ironing board cover. I've also seen prints, pillows and stickers for sale online. All fan made made and for sale or by commission.


I doubt WB/DC makes money off unofficial merchandise. And really, merchandise sales is quite likely the biggest reason for and will finance the cost of animation.

----------


## dietrich

> I just hope that Super Sons doesn't focus so much on Jon and Damian that we don't get to see characters like Maya in the book.


I think it will be better to keep the focus on the sons [and initially their dads] however I'm also hoping that Maya and Goliath are regulars.
I like Maya and will like to see her character develop however I'm hoping the premise plays out similar to how Superman 10 & 11. That level of involvement would be great. Maybe a little bit more. Have her along on some missions or around in some scenes but keep the focus on the boys [maybe their dads]

----------


## dietrich

> I doubt WB/DC makes money off unofficial merchandise. And really, merchandise sales is quite likely the biggest reason for and will finance the cost of animation.


I know they don't I'm just stating that there is already a demand even before the book and without an animated series so WB would be wise to get on it.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I just hope that Super Sons doesn't focus so much on Jon and Damian that we don't get to see characters like Maya in the book.


I'm taking this picture posted by Gleason as a sign that she will be a regular on the book.

----------


## The Whovian

> I'm taking this picture posted by Gleason as a sign that she will be a regular on the book.


Cool, good to see that

----------


## CPSparkles

> Ikr. This why this artist is one of my favourites. He/She really gets and sees the humour in Damian's character.


He is one of mine too  :Smile:

----------


## oasis1313

Now we need a Super Sons cartoon show.

----------


## dietrich

Teen Titans Judas Contract Sneak Peek





Damian's voice sounds different. I guess puberty is catching up with the voice actor.

This looks really good:
More focus on Dick and Kori
Slade and Damian round 2
Beast boy and Terra romance
Brother Blood

It all looks so promising. Also Kevin Smith!!!!!!!!!

----------


## fanfan13

> I'm taking this picture posted by Gleason as a sign that she will be a regular on the book.


I remember reading somewhere that Tomasi will include Maya in Super Sons but not right away. Perhaps in later issues of Super Sons we will see her.




> Now we need a Super Sons cartoon show.


I NEED THIS! And more importantly I need to be able to access the show in my country or I will cry.

----------


## fanfan13

> Teen Titans Judas Contract Sneak Peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sneak Peek and new movie content starts 2.00 mins.


I'm a little... scared to watch this video. Idk.

----------


## dragons06

> Teen Titans Judas Contract Sneak Peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sneak Peek and new movie content starts 2.00 mins.


THANK YOU FOR THIS!!!  :Big Grin: 
Damian vs deathstroke continuation ?
Brother Blood ?
terra and beast boy, and terra and slade ?
Nightwing and starfire, more nightwing!?!?!?!

----------


## darkseidpwns

Deathstroke's voice is AMAZING.

----------


## dragons06

> Deathstroke's voice is AMAZING.


Rip Miguel Ferrer, he sounds bloody brilliant as deathstroke  :Big Grin:

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Rip Miguel Ferrer, he sounds bloody brilliant as deathstroke


Sad, it's a damn shame. I hope this movie does well.

----------


## dragons06

> Sad, it's a damn shame. I hope this movie does well.


the movie looks really good, It looks to be focusing on a lot.
i just hope everyone gets time to shine, even damian looks to have a good part in the movie, looks to have just the right amount of everyone.

----------


## darkseidpwns

Lol at waffles and papa, this Deathstroke is already a million times better than the one we got in SOB

----------


## dragons06

> Lol at waffles and papa, this Deathstroke is already a million times better than the one we got in SOB


I agree, glad to also see someone get decapitated in the sneek peek.
And terra and beast boy.

----------


## fanfan13

> Lol at waffles and papa, this Deathstroke is already a million times better than the one we got in SOB


Agree. I mean I like Son of Batman in general, but specifically I don't like how Deathstroke is portrayed in that movie.

----------


## Fergus

> *Damian Wayne SuperSons*
> 
> 
> 
> http://duss005.tumblr.com


That 1st picture so much personality in that. I like Gleason's Damian but I think Nguyen is the best at drawing him. In that one picture [the 1st one] he captures everything Damian is about.

----------


## dietrich

> Now we need a Super Sons cartoon show.


Yes. Yes we do.

----------


## Fergus

> Teen Titans Judas Contract Sneak Peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damian's voice sounds different. I guess puberty is catching up with the voice actor.
> 
> This looks really good:
> ...


Looks good not sure what Kevin Smith is doing there. Great choice for Deathstroke now lets just hope they've also updated his character to something similar to the Deathstroke we all know and love from the comics.

It does look like everyone is gonna get equal focus so good to know they've taken recent criticism on board and treating this like a team movie not the Damian show.

Glad to see dick having a bigger role (about time) and the hint at a Dick/Starfire romance was a fan favorite from the last 2 movies so good to know they are giving us more of that.

Not the biggest fan of animated damian so hoping this movie shows some further growth of the character.

----------


## adrikito

> I'm taking this picture posted by Gleason as a sign that she will be a regular on the book.


 it's been a while.. But I didn´t expect to see an image of Maya yet...




> Teen Titans Judas Contract Sneak Peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damian's voice sounds different. I guess puberty is catching up with the voice actor.
> 
> It all looks so promising. Also Kevin Smith!!!!!!!!!


WHAT? Damian is here?  :Confused:  I thought that this movie was independent.. without without relation with the previous ones... A movie of another universe with the Dick Teen Titans.

----------


## dietrich

> it's been a while.. But I didn´t expect to see an image of Maya yet...
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT? Damian is here? I thought that this movie was independent without without relation with the previous ones... A movie of another universe.. With the Dick Teen Titans.


Yes it's his voice at the start of the video and you see him with the titans and with Deathstroke in the video. The movie is also shows Dick'S time as Robin.

----------


## dietrich

*Batman and Robin [Dick and Damian] by Marcus To*

----------


## adrikito

> *Batman and Robin [Dick and Damian] by Marcus To*


I'm obsessed.. for a moment I thought that Dick was superman... Maybe for supersons or maybe it's for the style of this cartoonist..

The PERFECT Batman and Robin... Bruce the PERFECT Solitary batman(Sorry Terry)..

So.. judas contract is of 1984... one of the last adventures of pre-crisis world.. 

About this film... This is the 5th film with Damian... I'm not interested in religion, but... sounds too satanic, no?  For any reason.. I think that I'll heard people opinions about the movie before I decide to see that movie or not.

----------


## dietrich

> The PERFECT Batman and Robin... Bruce the PERFECT Solitary batman(Sorry Terry)..


Haha so true but Terry is the perfect Batman Beyond.

----------


## dietrich

*Heir Al Ghul and Son of The Batman*

----------


## adrikito

> Haha so true but Terry is the perfect Batman Beyond.


When I saw batman beyond I was a rookie young boy that only see Bruce Wayne as Batman... although, this was because I only had seen Batman Animated Series.

But Terry made me believe that Batman is not only one person.. He was different but worth of batman cowl.

----------


## dietrich

> When I saw batman beyond I was a rookie young boy that only see Bruce Wayne as Batman... 
> 
> But Terry made me believe that Batman is not only one person.. He was different but worth of batman cowl.


Yeah I don't read Beyond but I watched the shows and that role is Terry's. Even with the introduction of Damian I still see Terry as future Batman. In my head it goes:

Bruce - Dick [place holder till Damian is ready] - Damian - Terry. I don't care that Terry is on another earth that's how I see it.

----------


## adrikito

> Bruce - Dick [place holder till Damian is ready] - Damian - Terry. I don't care that Terry is on another earth that's how I see it.


I put the same order.. I remember things that I heard like... One universe with one OLD DAMIAN with Terry as Batman.. 

https://www.google.es/search?q=damia...WSxiRF9_XlM%3A

Or one possible future with one BATMAN DAMIAN saving one baby, and this baby was terry

http://static.comicvine.com/uploads/...man700_033.jpg

Terry could be a possible future batman after damian resigns..

I never saw Jason as Batman.. and Tim.. I remember one old comic with  Tim ruined as Batman(he is evil)..

----------


## dietrich

> I put the same order.. I remember things that I heard like... One universe with one OLD DAMIAN with Terry as Batman.. 
> 
> https://www.google.es/search?q=damia...WSxiRF9_XlM%3A
> 
> Or one possible future with one BATMAN DAMIAN saving one baby, and this baby was terry
> 
> http://static.comicvine.com/uploads/...man700_033.jpg
> 
> Terry could be a possible future batman after damian resigns..
> ...


Yes the Batman in Bethlehem :Smile:  I love that story. It was such a nice take and connected Terry to the main universe.

----------


## CPSparkles

*Damian and Cassandra*

----------


## dragons06

> *Damian and Cassandra*


I wish a moment like this happened in canon, still have time  :Big Grin:

----------


## dragons06

I also want a scene with Damian and Raven, might be asking for to much. I really enjoyed their interaction in the last movie, and I want to see what their friendship is like now. All in all the movie is looking really good.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I also want a scene with Damian and Raven, might be asking for to much. I really enjoyed their interaction in the last movie, and I want to see what their friendship is like now. All in all the movie is looking really good.


I noticed that we didn't see Raven in that preview.

----------


## dragons06

> I noticed that we didn't see Raven in that preview.


She was in the preview, should be interesting to see what role she'd have in the film.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> She was in the preview, should be interesting to see what role she'd have in the film.


Oh yes you're right she was. I guess it'll be similar to the original where she gets vibes off Terra and stuff.

A scene between them would be good anything to should how their dynamic is developing. Great to see new characters like Bumble Bee and was that Speedy?

Wish they kept Terra's buck teeth. I liked that in the original.

----------


## dragons06

> Oh yes you're right she was. I guess it'll be similar to the original where she gets vibes off Terra and stuff.
> 
> A scene between them would be good anything to should how their dynamic is developing. Great to see new characters like Bumble Bee and was that Speedy?
> 
> Wish they kept Terra's buck teeth. I liked that in the original.


Is that Damian talking in the beginning of the preview?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Is that Damian talking in the beginning of the preview?


Yeah it is.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I also want a scene with Damian and Raven, might be asking for to much. I really enjoyed their interaction in the last movie, and I want to see what their friendship is like now. All in all the movie is looking really good.


I know you like Damian with Maps however I feel that if he's going to have a young romance it will be with Raven. Aside from the hints from the movies she has been the most understanding and least critical of him in the TT title.

----------


## adrikito

> *Damian and Cassandra*


How nice is listen that..

----------


## CPSparkles

> How nice is listen that..


They are quite similar these two and would get each other.

Edit:
I'm sorry I meant they have quite similar backgrounds and would get each other.

The characters are actually very different with very different personalities.

----------


## adrikito

> They are quite similar these two and would get each other.


Then, the people that Hate Damian.. doesn´t understand Cass?  :Frown:

----------


## millernumber1

> Then, the people that Hate Damian.. doesn´t understand Cass?


Yeah, I don't get people who love Damian and hate Cass. But it goes to show how badly Cass was handled by DC from 2006 onward, until last year.

----------


## dragons06

> They are quite similar these two and would get each other.


Cassandra is the main reason I wanted to see Damian in Detective comics, the similarities in their backgrounds. Also clayface, since he is trying to be a Hero/good guy. I just think it would make for an interesting story and character interaction.

----------


## rui no onna

> I know you like Damian with Maps however I feel that if he's going to have a young romance it will be with Raven. Aside from the hints from the movies she has been the most understanding and least critical of him in the TT title.


As far as DCAU goes, yeah, it seems like if Damian is gonna have a romantic interest, it's probably gonna be Raven.

That said, their platonic friendship is nice. Kinda like Robin (Dick Grayson) and Raven in the Teen Titans cartoons.

----------


## dragons06

> As far as DCAU goes, yeah, it seems like if Damian is gonna have a romantic interest, it's probably gonna be Raven.
> 
> That said, their platonic friendship is nice. Kinda like Robin (Dick Grayson) and Raven in the Teen Titans cartoons.


Hope they build on it a little, I know the movie is going to be jam packed already. I did see a scene that looked like they have some interactions in the preview. Watched it two times already, I'll watch it one more time to see if I missed anything.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Yeah, I don't get people who love Damian and hate Cass. But it goes to show how badly Cass was handled by DC from 2006 onward, until last year.


Some People who like Cass won't like Damian cos he is aristocratic, entitled and very direct. Cass has a meekness that Damian lacks.
Some people who like Damian might find Cass boring.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Then, the people that Hate Damian.. doesn´t understand Cass?


I'm sorry in my original post I should have said they have similar backgrounds.

They have similar background but the characters are very different.
Their personalities couldn't be more different so I wouldn't expect them to share the same fans.

----------


## dragons06

At 4:13 in the Teen titans preview when Deathstroke confronts Damian, there is a girl behind Damian.
 I don't know if anyone else can tell, is that terra or Raven ?

----------


## rui no onna

> At 4:13 in the Teen titans preview when Deathstroke confronts Damian, there is a girl behind Damian.
>  I don't know if anyone else can tell, is that terra or Raven ?


Seems blond so I think Terra.

----------


## dragons06

> Seems blond so I think Terra.


I guess Damian finds out terra is a traitor, and this is when he gets captured by Deathstroke. Since he was held by that Rocky structure in the preview, maybe terra gets involved in the fight.

----------


## CPSparkles

Yeah looks like Terra.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I guess Damian finds out terra is a traitor, and this is when he gets captured by Deathstroke. Since he was held by that Rocky structure in the preview, maybe terra gets involved in the fight.


Yeah you could be right cos it was just him and Deathstroke. Also his words at the start of the video indicate that he had suspicions about something. Oh that sounds good but I really need this to be Dick's movie. I want him to be the one figuring things out cos if not. If Damian somehow steals the spotlight or saves the day in this movie imagine the backlash from fans?

----------


## dragons06

> Yeah you could be right cos it was just him and Deathstroke. Also his words at the start of the video indicate that he had suspicions about something. Oh that sounds good but I really need this to be Dick's movie. I want him to be the one figuring things out cos if not. If Damian somehow steals the spotlight or saves the day in this movie imagine the backlash from fans?


I would hate for fans to complain, looking at it again, when Deathstroke appears in front of the two, Damian moves in front terra like he's protecting her. I guess terra stabs him in the back, and my guess is Dick finds out terra is the traitor on the team. Looks like at some point the whole team gets captured and it's up for Nightwing to save them, judging by the where is Kori and the others dialogue he has with Deathstroke. it looks like the story will focus on Nightwing and starfire, terra, Deathstroke, and beast boy, and brother blood. I don't know what role Damian will play in the movie, but it looks like he has a pretty good part in it.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I would hate for fans to complain, looking at it again, when Deathstroke appears in front of the two, Damian moves in front terra like he's protecting her. I guess terra stabs him in the back, and my guess is Dick finds out terra is the traitor on the team. Looks like at some point the whole team gets captured and it's up for Nightwing to save them, judging by the where is Kori and the others dialogue he has with Deathstroke. it looks like the story will focus on Nightwing and starfire, terra, Deathstroke, and beast boy, and brother blood. I don't know what role Damian will play in the movie, but it looks like he has a pretty good part in it.


If it plays out like that then that would be very good. It's different yet still very close to the source material.

----------


## dragons06

> If it plays out like that then that would be very good. It's different yet still very close to the source material.


There is also a twist in the story that isn't in the source material, so this should be very interesting to watch.

----------


## fanfan13

OMG I just realized that's Damian's voice at the start of the video. He sounds different. The puberty also hits his voice actor hard, doesn't it? Can I pretend the same thing also happened to Damian in comics? That his voice has changed a bit since Rebirth? I would feel so proud.

Nah... I don't support Damian and Raven I'm sorry.

----------


## dietrich

> OMG I just realized that's Damian's voice at the start of the video. He sounds different. The puberty also hits his voice actor hard, doesn't it? Can I pretend the same thing also happened to Damian in comics? That his voice has changed a bit since Rebirth? I would feel so proud.
> 
> Nah... I don't support Damian and Raven I'm sorry.


LOL don't see why not. I can imagine Dick making mention of it. How he's starting to sound like his dad and such.
Damian practising his *'The Batman'* voice in secret. Yep I can see that.

You know he pretends to be his dad when no one is looking................

----------


## dragons06

> OMG I just realized that's Damian's voice at the start of the video. He sounds different. The puberty also hits his voice actor hard, doesn't it? Can I pretend the same thing also happened to Damian in comics? That his voice has changed a bit since Rebirth? I would feel so proud.
> 
> Nah... I don't support Damian and Raven I'm sorry.


in the comics I don't either, but in the animated films ? I don't mind, the two interacting was some of my favorite moments in the last film. I wonder if the voice actor meant to do that. The only question I have Is how much time has passed since the last film,  I wouldn't be surprised if it takes place right after teen titans vs justice League.

----------


## dietrich

Yeah I noticed the voice change as well. It could be puberty or it could be done on purpose. However I'm leaning towards puberty cos it makes not sense within the concept of the movie. It's not like they are gonna age him up in this universe.

I like Damian with Raven and I like Damian with Maps don't really mind either way. Personally though I don't see Damian as the romance/dating type. I know there's been teases but in my head I can't honestly see him dating.

But that's just my interpretation of the character. I could of course be very wrong.

----------


## fanfan13

> LOL don't see why not. I can imagine Dick making mention of it. How he's starting to sound like his dad and such.
> Damian practising his *'The Batman'* voice in secret. Yep I can see that.
> 
> You know he pretends to be his dad when no one is looking................


The voice change is bound to happen. He's 13 already! Haha I love that part of Damian who pretends to be like his father in secret. The BW kimono (how do you call what Damian's wearing btw? I call it kimono at home) he wore is precious!!

----------


## fanfan13

I think it's puberty too. That makes more sense.

The reason why I don't lean towards Damian and Raven pairing I admit is because I barely watch JL vs TT. I don't really know their chemistry in that film. The Damian related films I have fully watched are Son of Batman, Batman vs Robin, and Batman: Bad Blood.

Also, I haven't read Judas Contract arc yet so I don't know what that story is about aside from what I've seen other people commenting about it. So, I feel indifferent towards the upcoming TTJD film to be honest.

----------


## rui no onna

> I like Damian with Raven and I like Damian with Maps don't really mind either way. *Personally though I don't see Damian as the romance/dating type.* I know there's been teases but in my head I can't honestly see him dating.
> 
> But that's just my interpretation of the character. I could of course be very wrong.





> The reason why I don't lean towards Damian and Raven pairing I admit is because I barely watch JL vs TT. I don't really know their chemistry in that film.


Lol, they were like having a really awkward blind date in JL vs TT. However, due to their somewhat similar circumstances (Ra's with Damian and Trigon with Raven), I think they do end up kinda understanding and sympathizing with each other in the movie.

That said, Damian and Raven are both quite aloof. I think they were pretty adorable in the movie but given their personalities, it's difficult to imagine them coming out of their shells enough to express anything other than reluctant friendship.

*sigh* From the sneak peek, Judas Contract seems firmly BBxTerra. As a fan of the early 2000s cartoons, I'm sure gonna miss my BBxRae.  :Frown:

----------


## fanfan13

> Lol, they were like having a really awkward blind date in JL vs TT. However, due to their somewhat similar circumstances (Ra's with Damian and Trigon with Raven), I think they do end up kinda understanding and sympathizing with each other in the movie.
> 
> That said, Damian and Raven are both quite aloof. I think they were pretty adorable in the movie but given their personalities,* it's difficult to imagine them coming out of their shells enough to express anything other than reluctant friendship*.
> 
> *sigh* From the sneak peek, Judas Contract seems firmly BBxTerra. As a fan of the early 2000s cartoons, I'm sure gonna miss my BBxRae.



THIS. The TT cartoon fan in me likes BBxRaven more hahaha.

I don't think it will work out between them that way. Close friends due to the same circumstance I can see. Romance? Nope. Damian needs someone who's the exact opposite of his character to balance their romantic relationship.

----------


## rui no onna

> THIS. The TT cartoon fan in me likes BBxRaven more hahaha.
> 
> I don't think it will work out between them that way. Close friends due to the same circumstance I can see. Romance? Nope. *Damian needs someone who's the exact opposite of his character to balance their romantic relationship.*


My evil, evil mind just went directly to Jon Kent.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

And honestly, that pretty much describes what BB was to Raven in the TT cartoons. Someone to bring her out of her shell and make her smile.  :Smile:

----------


## dragons06

> My evil, evil mind just went directly to Jon Kent. 
> 
> And honestly, that pretty much describes what BB was to Raven in the TT cartoons. Someone to bring her out of her shell and make her smile.


I doubt it would happen in canon, but I vote for maps from Gotham academy.

----------


## fanfan13

> My evil, evil mind just went directly to Jon Kent. 
> 
> And honestly, that pretty much describes what BB was to Raven in the TT cartoons. Someone to bring her out of her shell and make her smile.


I love your evil, evil mind lol

Probably that's the reason why I liked BBxRaven back then.




> I doubt it would happen in canon, but I vote for maps from Gotham academy.


I vote for her too! I don't know a lot about her (I only read GA when Damian appeared) but from that issue only I can see she has a pretty much bright personality. They have chemistry together. I believe they will work.

----------


## adrikito

> My evil, evil mind just went directly to Jon Kent. 
> 
> And honestly, that pretty much describes what BB was to Raven in the TT cartoons. Someone to bring her out of her shell and make her smile.


Shortly after the superdad returns his fans wanted his superboy as TT.. and Without Supersons yet I listen that.. Even as a joke.. I think that after Supersons begin this request is no longer impossible... 

falling-out-of-my-chair.jpg


Only in that case... With this Gay relation(Although, I prefer grayson for him).. Waller will have to activate the *batman beyond project* again..

Project_Batman_Beyond.jpg

and DC will need the *Justice League beyond Vol 2* as a canon future.. For another superman for the future, the son of lord Superman..

zod.jpg

----------


## fanfan13

> This is when fanaticism is scary... Shortly after the superdad returns his fans wanted his superboy as TT.. and Without Supersons yet I listen that..  I think that after Supersons begin this request is no longer impossible...


Don't worry though I don't think Jon will be in TT. No matter how some fans would like him to.

----------


## adrikito

> Don't worry though I don't think Jon will be in TT. No matter how some fans would like him to.


*No... Is scary see Damian gay of him*.. Grayson is the only good gay option for Damian... Although, I see Damian with Maya.. For now I don´t think that he is gay..

The other will happen someday... DC admitted in that case that this was not yet in his plans but.. In my opinion if he is a TT before the end of the rebirth, this will not be any surprise..

----------


## fanfan13

> *No... Is scary see Damian gay of him*.. Grayson is the only good gay option for Damian... Although, I see Damian with Maya.. For now I don´t think that he is gay..
> 
> The other will happen someday... DC admitted in that case that this was not yet in his plans but.. In my opinion if he is a TT before the end of the rebirth, this will not be any surprise..


Eehhh to be honest I oppose any romantic relationship between Bat siblings. They are already good with being brothers (or sister in Cass' case, if she's still part of their adoptive siblings). I don't think Damian is gay either. So far in main continuity, he has only shown interest in girls. It's only fans who like to pair him with other boys, Jon included. But yeah you're right it's scary to see DamixJon extreme shippers, especially when I see some inappropriate fanarts or fanfics about them. I usually go for innocent ones.

I also see Damian and Maya as brother and sister, although if Damian actually has some hidden crush towards her I wouldn't be surprised.

I guess Jon needs more experiences to be considered in joining TT because as far as I remember, the only moment when he gets to actually fight was in Superman #10/#11 when he met Damian. Not only that, DC needs to age him up first before he's eligible to be called as a teen. So, it will take a long long long time for Jon to be in TT.

----------


## rui no onna

> Shortly after the superdad returns his fans wanted his superboy as TT.. and Without Supersons yet I listen that.. Even as a joke.. I think that after Supersons begin this request is no longer impossible...


Don't get me wrong. Thus far, I think Jon/Kathy and Jon/Maya have chemistry, and I find it cute to see Damian crushing on Supergirl. It's just when I read the description about being complete opposite to Damian, Jon just immediately popped in my head although I see them more as best frenemies rather than romantic.

----------


## dietrich

> The voice change is bound to happen. He's 13 already! Haha I love that part of Damian who pretends to be like his father in secret. The BW kimono (how do you call what Damian's wearing btw? I call it kimono at home) he wore is precious!!


I call it a robe or a dressing gown.

----------


## adrikito

> Eehhh to be honest I oppose any romantic relationship between Bat siblings. I don't think Damian is gay either. So far in main continuity, he has only shown interest in girls. 
> 
> It's only fans who like to pair him with other boys, Jon included. But yeah you're right it's scary to see DamixJon extreme shippers, especially when I see some inappropriate fanarts or fanfics about them. I usually go for innocent ones.
> 
> I also see Damian and Maya as brother and sister, although if Damian actually has some hidden crush towards her I wouldn't be surprised.


I like the TimxSteph... But maybe another relation like that doesn´t work..

Yeah... *Some fanarts are too....Exaggerated*... They have less than 15 years but look more than friends(well, I see that another people are agree with me in this..) *is like see fanarts of couples*..Imagine those fanarts after supersons... 

*I prefer see 1000 times the page of Superboy hitting Damian despite I HATE THAT SCENE* since that moment and because I see the scene many times of people that hate damian..


For that listen today that was creepy..

----------


## dietrich

I liked the issue with Supergirl. I wonder if Damian's gonna tell Jon about the time he made his cousin[?] dress up as Bunny?

On the issue of romance if it happens with anyone it will be Raven just by luck of sheer proximity. I would have liked to see Damian and Maps. Their  interaction work. Maps is like a female Jon Kent so I think they have good chemistry however I also really liked Animated Damian and Raven.
The way he was the one who kept helping her out and after the battle with Trigon she even ends up in his arms. Yep that's definitely going to happen.

Maya I don't see it cos she's like a sibling now. They're family.

There's also......



*Colin!?*

----------


## dietrich

> I like the TimxSteph... But maybe another relation like that doesn´t work..
> 
> Yeah... Some fanarts are too....Exaggerated... They look more than friends(well, I see that another people are agree with me in this..), For that listen today that was creepy..


TimxSteph works cos they aren't related by adoption. A lot of the shipping done on the net and just what fans do to the Robins is disgusting. I hate that they take something as lovely as Dick and Damian's relationship and turn it in to something unpleasant. It's like wading through a minefield trying to find nice/appropriate fan work. But I guess that's the internet for you.

Anyway I like in Kingdom Come when Damian is dating Nightfire Dick's daughter. That is acceptable.

----------


## fanfan13

> I call it a robe or a dressing gown.


yeah that. A robe! Thank you. I call it kimono because of my mom. I don't even know what it's actually called in my native language lol I only know it as kimono towel.

Btw, anyone read/seen the Batfam scene in Batman #16? It's no wonder why Jason stole Damian's toy haha.

----------


## dietrich

Anyone read Batman #16 yet?
Loved it, loved it, loved it

----------


## fanfan13

> I liked the issue with Supergirl. I wonder if Damian's gonna tell Jon about the time he made his cousin[?] dress up as Bunny?
> 
> On the issue of romance if it happens with anyone it will be Raven just by luck of sheer proximity. I would have liked to see Damian and Maps. Their  interaction work. Maps is like a female Jon Kent so I think they have good chemistry however I also really liked Animated Damian and Raven.
> The way he was the one who kept helping her out and after the battle with Trigon she even ends up in his arms. Yep that's definitely going to happen.
> 
> Maya I don't see it cos she's like a sibling now. They're family.
> 
> There's also......


DamixMaps yeah! I have no comments about Colin, I haven't read Streets of Gotham yet so I don't know anything about him.

About supergirl... I think it will be forever unrequited XD

----------


## dietrich

> yeah that. A robe! Thank you. I call it kimono because of my mom. I don't even know what it's actually called in my native language lol I only know it as kimono towel.
> 
> Btw, anyone read/seen the Batfam scene in Batman #16? It's no wonder why Jason stole Damian's toy haha.


oh snap I just posted the same question :Wink: 

Just read it and it was amazing. Damian was a tad off [calling people by their given names] but other than that it was great. Shame it was so short.

----------


## fanfan13

> Anyone read Batman #16 yet?
> Loved it, loved it, loved it


^^^^^^THIS

I can't stop smiling everytime I see Dick, Jason, and Damian! It's legit Dick still sees Damian as a little kid. And no wonder Jason stole the toy, I WOULD DO IT TOO IF I WERE HIM!

and those dead jokes... precious.

----------


## dietrich

> ^^^^^^THIS
> 
> I can't stop smiling everytime I see Dick, Jason, and Damian! It's legit Dick still sees Damian as a little kid. And no wonder Jason stole the toy, I WOULD DO IT TOO IF I WERE HIM!
> 
> and those dead jokes... precious.


I want that toy :Big Grin:  Damian's reaction to it :Embarrassment: 
The whole scene was lovely. Everything I needed.
Jason and Damian's banter
The boys teasing each other
Bruce eating a burger with his cutlery
Dukes' "Am I going to be Dead?" lol

----------


## fanfan13

> I want that toy Damian's reaction to it
> The whole scene was lovely. Everything I needed.
> Jason and Damian's banter
> The boys teasing each other
> Bruce eating a burger with his cutlery
> Dukes' "Am I going to be Dead?" lol


Poor Duke lol he looked... surprised? amazed? concerned?? (I mean those dead jokes wouldn't be that funny for a newbie like him). Damian's reaction to the toy is priceless. On the outside he might look annoyed but deep down he definitely loves it. I mean, who doesn't love RED HOOD figure? Everyone wants it.

I love it. I need more of Batboys spending their free time together and having fun like this.

----------


## dietrich

> Poor Duke lol he looked... surprised? amazed? concerned?? (I mean those dead jokes wouldn't be that funny for a newbie like him). Damian's reaction to the toy is priceless. On the outside he might look annoyed but deep down he definitely loves it. I mean, who doesn't love RED HOOD figure? Everyone wants it.
> 
> I love it. I need more of Batboys spending their free time together and having fun like this.


You know he loves it, to match the Red Hood Helmet he already has. Although he has the real thing deal, the life sized real life version is his brobut yes he will never admit openly how much he like's the toy or Jason.

I like how Dick was explaining stuff to Duke and Duke's reaction to everything.
I guess dying is now so passe for them,so trivial they joke about it. If anyone can make fun of death I guess a robin can

----------


## rui no onna

> You know he loves to match the Red Hood Helmet he already has. Although he has the real thing deal, the life sized real life version is his brobut yes he will never admit openly how much he like's the toy or Jason.
> 
> I like how Dick was explaining stuff to Duke and Duke's reaction to everything.
> I guess dying is now so passe for them,so trivial they joke about it. If anyone can make fun of death I guess a robin can


I don't think it's so much that they're blase about death rather, injecting levity into the situation is likely part of their coping mechanism. That said, the fam scene and banter is absolute perfection.  :Big Grin:

----------


## fanfan13

Leave it to Jason to make jokes about death. He initiated it.

Jason: "Damian, you're dead. Again."
Damian: "No Jason, you're dead. Again."
Dick: "At least I'm not dead. Again."
Tim: *dead*

Duke: (inside his mind, probably) '_Wtf with all these Robins. Seriously. This is why I don't want to be Robin._'

Damian shoving a burger at Jason's face is truly gold. I know I asked for more of their interactions before so this issue is like dreams come true. If Tim was there with them, I believe it would definitely be a food war and Bruce would be helpless, complaining he didn't ask for this.

So sad it was so short. It will go back to be serious again next.

----------


## Fergus

This issue was solid. Very satisfying. That restaurant scene delivered everything that Batboys at lunch scene teased. 
The dialogue's improved. Feels like King's finally hit his stride.

Damian and Jason's banter were the high point for me. Wish the boys were written more like this in crossovers.

Loved how relaxed everyone was [aside from Bruce ] Love how the boys were relating to each other. Just your regular family at a Bat themed restaurant, chilling and gently teasing each other.

Duke was also excellent in this. The new guy. I 'm glad everyone seems to be cool with him.

----------


## CPSparkles

> *No... Is scary see Damian gay of him*.. Grayson is the only good gay option for Damian... Although, I see Damian with Maya.. For now I don´t think that he is gay..
> 
> The other will happen someday... DC admitted in that case that this was not yet in his plans but.. In my opinion if he is a TT before the end of the rebirth, this will not be any surprise..


I don't think Jon will join TT. He might cameo but he will not join. He's too young and he's inexperienced.

I like Damian and Maya as brother and sister. Their bond is stronger than boyfriend girlfriend.

----------


## CPSparkles

Batman #16 was a riot. Very enjoyable and that lunch scene was the best part. I love the bat family, love seeing them all together and so relaxed. No fighting No arguing [well no serious fighting/arguing] They were all just getting along and being a family.

I'd like to think that the 'Dead Again' is a running gag they do all the time.

And poor Duke confused wondering WTF his new brothers are on about. :Big Grin: 
That scene was just delightful and the ending was good

----------


## dietrich

> I don't think it's so much that they're blase about death rather, injecting levity into the situation is likely part of their coping mechanism. That said, the fam scene and banter is absolute perfection.


I get that it's a coping mechanism. Maybe trivial wasn't the right word

----------


## Fergus

> If Tim was there with them, I believe it would definitely be a food war and Bruce would be helpless, complaining he didn't ask for this.


Well it's a good job he wasn't there. Glad to see the batboys joyful, happy and getting along and all it took was getting rid T**. Who knew. Duke is a far better addition.

----------


## Rac7d*

> *No... Is scary see Damian gay of him*.. Grayson is the only good gay option for Damian... Although, I see Damian with Maya.. For now I don´t think that he is gay..
> 
> The other will happen someday... DC admitted in that case that this was not yet in his plans but.. In my opinion if he is a TT before the end of the rebirth, this will not be any surprise..


ewww   thats his 10 year older brother
and damian is a child

----------


## dietrich

> ewww   thats his 10 year older brother
> and damian is a child


To be fair I don't think poster was being serious.

----------


## rui no onna

> I get that it's a coping mechanism. Maybe trivial wasn't the right word


Hmm, commonplace?  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> Hmm, commonplace?


That's the one :Smile:  anyway this is was very good wish we had more like it.

----------


## shadowsgirl

> Well it's a good job he wasn't there. Glad to see the batboys joyful, happy and getting along and all it took was getting rid T**. Who knew. Duke is a far better addition.


Why do you hate Tim so much? I don't get it, he is an awesome character, and a lot of people love him. He was Robin for 20 years, a whole generation grew up with him as Robin, so he doesn't deserve this crap from you. There are some characters whom I dislike, too, but I don't belittle them like you do with Tim every day. You don't like him, fine, but show some respect towards to those who love him.

----------


## Fergus

> Why do you hate Tim so much? I don't get it, he is an awesome character, and a lot of people love him. He was Robin for 20 years, a whole generation grew up with him as Robin, so he doesn't deserve this crap from you. There are some characters whom I dislike, too, but I don't belittle them like you do with Tim every day. You don't like him, fine, but show some respect towards to those who love him.


Why do I hate him? Because I find the character irritating, he is useless, bland and annoying. I find his stories unpleasant and by that I mean that I feel angry every time I read anything with him in it. The smugness, the BS, the man is a boring dick and I don't mean Grayson.

I've never cared for him but what tipped me over the edge was the whole Tim Wayne nonsense. What kind of disloyal A***hole does that to his father? I don't see Dick and Jason rushing to change their names and Jason's parents were horrible yet he continues to bear his family name.

That moved soured Drake for me and now he is irredeemable in my eyes.

He isn't an awesome character if he was he wouldn't be shelved right now. What he is a spare. An irrelevant non Robin who is limping on by the grace of nostalgia.

I'm not stopping you or anyone else from liking him nor I'm not taking away his tenure as Robin [DC already beat me to it] I'm just expressing an opinion and that opinion is that T** not Drake is a complete waste of ink.

----------


## shadowsgirl

> Why do I hate him? Because I find the character irritating, he is useless, bland and annoying. I find his stories unpleasant and by that I mean that I feel angry every time I read anything with him in it. The smugness, the BS, the man is a boring dick and I don't mean Grayson.
> 
> I've never cared for him but what tipped me over the edge was the whole Tim Wayne nonsense. What kind of disloyal A***hole does that to his father? I don't see Dick and Jason rushing to change their names and Jason's parents were horrible yet he continues to bear his family name.
> 
> That moved soured Drake for me and now he is irredeemable in my eyes.
> 
> He isn't an awesome character if he was he wouldn't be shelved right now. What he is a spare. An irrelevant non Robin who is limping on by the grace of nostalgia.
> 
> I'm not stopping you or anyone else from liking him nor I'm not taking away his tenure as Robin [DC already beat me to it] I'm just expressing an opinion and that opinion is that T** not Drake is a complete waste of ink.


And now you just proved that you don't know anything about him. Smugness? That's New52 Tim for you, not the real Tim. There was a good reason why he took the Wayne name, maybe you should read the stuff with him, not judging the books by their covers. Tim lost everything and everyone he cared about, and then Bruce adopted him. When he lost Bruce, too, he almost lost himself. He was the only person who was there for him, so he took the name to hold on to him. Everyone thought Bruce was dead, but Tim never gave up on him. 

robin_batman_adoptation 1.jpg

robin_batman_adoptation 2.jpg

page_18.jpg

----------


## shadowsgirl

Red Robin 001_a.jpg

Red Robin 001_b.jpg

Red Robin 001_c.jpg

----------


## shadowsgirl

World's Finest 04.jpg

10char

----------


## Fergus

> And now you just proved that you don't know anything about him. Smugness? That's New52 Tim for you, not the real Tim. There was a good reason why he took the Wayne name, maybe you should read the stuff with him, not judging the books from their covers. Tim lost everything and everyone he cared about, and then Bruce adopted him. When he lost Bruce, too, he almost lost himself. He was the only person who was there for him, so he took the name to hold on to him. Everyone thought Bruce was dead, but Tim never gave up on him.


Yes nu52 he was smug prior to that he was bland, boring and a dick.

*T** lost everything and everyone he cared about, and then Bruce adopted him. When he lost Bruce, too, he almost lost himself. He was the only person who was there for him, so he took the name to hold on to him.*

How is that different from Dick and Jason? The exact same can be said for those two but you didn't see them crapping all over their biological parents for some BS reason. It was bad writing and it made T** look like a disloyal D**che.

I am a parent and for me that was the final nail. That was the the thing that turned an annoying irritant into toxic waste for me.

I have read enough of his books thank you very much and do not wish to revisit them. I'm fully aware of his tumble when Bruce died. Going from his regular Batstalker to full on obsessed loon the fact that his delusions  turned out to be correct mean absolutely nothing to me.

I have read the guy, I don't like the guy and I like to make fun of the guy.

Please remember that this is Damian Wayne's Appreciation Thread. These pictures do not belong here.

----------


## Godlike13

Not that this is the place for this, but Tim just knowing Bruce was alive was dumb. I'm sorry but it was. It always bugged me. It never made any sense. It was just a blatant attempt to try and keep him relevant to what was going on, despite it making no sense and having no logical backing. And when they tried to back it they got it wrong lol.

----------


## Fergus

> Tim just knowing Bruce was alive was just dumb. I'm sorry but it was. It always bugged me. I never made any sense, and was just a blatant attempt to keep him him relevant despite it making no sense or have no real logical backing. And when they tried to back it they got it wrong lol.


It was bad writing and BS is what it was and I will not accept some trying to pass it off as some feat of deductive reasoning.

----------


## Frontier

> Please remember that this is Damian Wayne's Appreciation Thread.


This I can agree with. 

Please keep discussion in this thread centered around appreciating and discussing Damian, not bashing or focusing on other Robin's.

----------


## shadowsgirl

> Tim just knowing Bruce was alive was just dumb. I'm sorry but it was. It always bugged me. I never made any sense, and was just a blatant attempt to keep him him relevant despite it making no sense or have no real logical backing. And when they tried to back it they got it wrong lol.


He didn't know it at first. He just didn't want to accept it, it's a big difference. He just wanted to believe it, that's why he said: "He wouldn't give up on me. I won't let him down. I won't let him fade away. Everyone thought he's crazy, but he didn't care. He just wanted to find him. Also, he found this in the Manor:

Red Robin 012_a.jpg

Red Robin 012_b.jpg

----------


## Fergus

> He didn't know it at first. He just didn't want to accept it, it's a big difference. He just wanted to believe it, that's why he said: "He wouldn't give up on me. I won't let him down. I won't let him fade away. Everyone thought he's crazy, but he didn't care. He just wanted to find him. Also, he found this in the Manor:


Dude stop posting these pictures here. I ask that you please remove them and make your point without the aid of pictures.

----------


## shadowsgirl

> Dude stop posting these pictures here. I ask that you please remove them and make your point without the aid of pictures.


Why? The pictures prove my point. It's not forbidden to post pictures. Every thread is full of them.

----------


## Fergus

> Why? The pictures prove my point. It's not forbidden to post pictures. Every thread is full of them.


You can put a link or something this is Damian's thread You don't see me posting Pictures / scans of Damian on T**'s thread no matter how much I might want to.

----------


## fanfan13

Anyway after this issue I am convinced Damian may like Dick the most, but he can't help admiring Red Hood more than Nightwing  :Wink:

----------


## Godlike13

> He didn't know it at first. He just didn't want to accept it, it's a big difference. He just wanted to believe it, that's why he said: "He wouldn't give up on me. I won't let him down. I won't let him fade away. Everyone thought he's crazy, but he didn't care. He just wanted to find him. Also, he found this in the Manor:
> 
> Red Robin 012_a.jpg
> 
> Red Robin 012_b.jpg


He didn't find that, that was a portrait that been in the Wayne family's possession for years, hanging up in plain sight, seen many times over. How he all of a sudden looking at it knew that it was Bruce, and so that means he was alive and trapped in the past didn't make a lick of sense.

----------


## Fergus

> Anyway after this issue I am convinced Damian may like Dick the most, but he can't help admiring Red Hood more than Nightwing


Nah Red Hood has a very cool Action figure but I still thing if Damian had a choice he would take a Nightwing action figure instead. Though the Red Hood toy probably comes with guns. Cool Red Guns.

----------


## Frontier

> He didn't find that, that was a portrait that been in the Wayne family's possession for years, hanging up in plain sight, seen many times over. How he all of a sudden knew that it was Bruce, and so that means he was alive and trapped in the past doesnt make a lick of sense.


Contrived Coincidence  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

And that's all  I'll say on that front. Now back to this thread's regularly scheduled discussion of Damian...

----------


## fanfan13

> Nah Red Hood has a very cool Action figure but I still thing if Damian had a choice he would take a Nightwing action figure instead. Though the Red Hood toy probably comes with guns. Cool Red Guns.


I saw no red guns though, unfortunately.




> And that's all  I'll say on that front. Now back to this thread's regularly scheduled discussion of Damian...


I agree. I've had enough with all the hate directed towards Damian outside of this forum. Sometimes it gets me thinking Damian is the most hated out of four robins  :Frown:  I'd prefer not to see more hate again even though it's not actually about him.

Sooo it seems after his rise from death, Damian's eyes have officially turned green, don't they? I thought his eyes were still blue.

----------


## fanfan13

Nightwing #16 variant cover by Ivan Reis (posted first by Caivu in Dick's appreciation thread)



BLESS!

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Not that this is the place for this, but Tim just knowing Bruce was alive was dumb. I'm sorry but it was. It always bugged me. It never made any sense. It was just a blatant attempt to try and keep him relevant to what was going on, despite it making no sense and having no logical backing. And when they tried to back it they got it wrong lol.


He also found a cave with the Bat symbol in the Middle East even though the symbol was eventually revealed to be actually in just the Bat cave itself...LEL.

----------


## dietrich

> He didn't know it at first. He just didn't want to accept it, it's a big difference. He just wanted to believe it, that's why he said: "He wouldn't give up on me. I won't let him down. I won't let him fade away. Everyone thought he's crazy, but he didn't care. He just wanted to find him. Also, he found this in the Manor:


He did go a bit unhinged.

LOL found what a picture that's been there for ever that he and everyone else has seen before. Rubbish.

----------


## dietrich

> Anyway after this issue I am convinced Damian may like Dick the most, but he can't help admiring Red Hood more than Nightwing


The fact that all versions of Damian's Batman outfit's feature that original Nightwing collar tell me that he admires Nightwing and takes inspiration from him. Fashion inspiration at least and from the original.

Clearly he doesn't despise him as much as he would like us to believe.

----------


## dietrich

> Nightwing #16 variant cover by Ivan Reis (posted first by Caivu in Dick's appreciation thread)
> 
> 
> 
> BLESS!


This just beautiful. They compliment each other so much. Really hope Nightwing pops up a lot in Supersons, I think he will cos he is connected to both families so makes sense.

----------


## dietrich

*Year of Blood*

----------


## fanfan13

> This just beautiful. They compliment each other so much. Really hope Nightwing pops up a lot in Supersons, I think he will cos he is connected to both families so makes sense.


I WISH THE SAME! Pls Tomasi plsssss

----------


## fanfan13

In regards to Nightwing and Robin cover before, I also wish someone will remake this to feature Red Hood, Nightwing, and Robin. Of course as a joke  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

Love this scene from Teen Titans #2. LoL @ Damian's giant head

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

> In regards to Nightwing and Robin cover before, I also wish someone will remake this to feature Red Hood, Nightwing, and Robin. Of course as a joke


LoL that Red Hood outfit was so bad, he looks much better now.  Maybe down the line if the 3 of them crossover or feature in the same title until then ........

----------


## dietrich

> I saw no red guns though, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I've had enough with all the hate directed towards Damian outside of this forum. Sometimes it gets me thinking Damian is the most hated out of four robins  I'd prefer not to see more hate again even though it's not actually about him.
> 
> Sooo it seems after his rise from death, Damian's eyes have officially turned green, don't they? I thought his eyes were still blue.


Don't think that rivalry is ever gonna go away completely, however it will lessen the more Damian moves away from sidekick territory. That's why I'm so glad Damian is away from the Batbooks and moving more into the greater DCU. 

The more distance he puts between himself and that sidekick struggle for relevance that's going on there the better. You can already see it happening with Drake's fans now targeting Duke. 

Look at Dick and Jason their fans don't get into this rubbish because those character's have evolved beyond Sidekick. Damian is doing the same right now. His role is evolving beyond Bat sidekick.

Damian is more than Robin. He is the son of Batman and he is moving towards becoming something more a Superson. The more he keeps moving in that direction the less rivalry there will be. 

They are inconsistent as f**k with his eye colour. I wish they would just keep it green. It sets him apart from the others.

In Batman #16 loved how similar Bruce and Damian looked especially when they were pouting/scowling. Though I guess they all look like Bruce.

----------


## adrikito

I was going to ask about the reason for those images of Tim.. But now I understand this..

About Damian and Maya. For now I see both as friends, they are too young.. But Maya is my choice for Damian's girlfriend if within 10 years(2027) Damian has 16 years.. I don´t see another better girl for Damian(despite Maps), in my opinion..
*
A LITTLE MORE... JUST A LITTLE MORE AND 100 PAGES OF DAMIAN APPRECIATION..*  :Cool: 

PARTY.jpg

And, yeah, I like the moments between the batfamily in Batman 16... Poor Damian, the red hood toy.. 

nelson.jpg

Unfortunately for duke, he is the rookie and he prefers to obey batman.. The Former robins chose the predictable choice.. With Tim here all agree.




> Nightwing #16 variant cover by Ivan Reis (posted first by Caivu in Dick's appreciation thread)
> 
> 
> 
> BLESS!


MY FAVORITE, BATMAN ROBIN TEAM..

----------


## dietrich

> I was going to ask about the reason for those images of Tim.. But now I understand this..
> 
> About Damian and Maya. For now I see both as friends, they are too young.. But Maya is my choice for Damian's girlfriend if within 10 years(2027) Damian has 16 years.. I don´t see another better girl for Damian(despite Maps), in my opinion..
> *
> A LITTLE MORE... JUST A LITTLE MORE AND 100 PAGES OF DAMIAN APPRECIATION..* 
> 
> PARTY.jpg
> 
> And, yeah, I like the moments between the batfamily in Batman 16... Poor Damian, the red hood toy.. 
> ...


Mmmm I guess we have to disagree on the Maya and Maps. I prefer the brother sister relationship between Damian and Maya.


I think secretly he wants that toy and we might see him break into Jason's place to try and get it back. I hope that toy makes it into RHATO or into TT if Damian manages to get it back.


Poor Duke...... Am I gonna be dead too? That was so sweet. Duke very good here, I like his dynamic with the rest of the boys. I want to see more of him and I hooe with get more interaction between all four going forward.

----------


## Fergus

> Nightwing #16 variant cover by Ivan Reis (posted first by Caivu in Dick's appreciation thread)
> 
> 
> 
> BLESS!


Great homage totally getting it.

----------


## Fergus

> I was going to ask about the reason for those images of Tim..


Because some people are bad at waste management. They insist on dumping their trash on other people's door step

----------


## dragons06

> Mmmm I guess we have to disagree on the Maya and Maps. I prefer the brother sister relationship between Damian and Maya.
> 
> 
> I think secretly he wants that toy and we might see him break into Jason's place to try and get it back. I hope that toy makes it into RHATO or into TT if Damian manages to get it back.
> 
> 
> Poor Duke...... Am I gonna be dead too? That was so sweet. Duke very good here, I like his dynamic with the rest of the boys. I want to see more of him and I hooe with get more interaction between all four going forward.


Yea I also get the brother and sister vibe from Damian and maya, I kind of prefer it that way to be honest. Hoping to see a lot of her in supersons.  It's a real shame that after the I am bane arc, we probably won't see the boys together in a main bat book in a long time, definitely not in Detective comics XD

----------


## dietrich

This is Damian's appreciation thread let's move past that and get it back on track.

----------


## dietrich

> Yea I also get the brother and sister vibe from Damian and maya, I kind of prefer it that way to be honest. Hoping to see a lot of her in supersons.  It's a real shame that after the I am bane arc, we probably won't see the boys together in a main bat book in a long time, definitely not in Detective comics XD


Never say never. I hope we see them again and Batman #16 show's that we can actually have the boys together without it being joyless and pleasant. They can actually be joyful and pleasant and fans across the board seem to be loving it.

----------


## Fergus

> This is Damian's appreciation thread let's move past that and get it back on track.


Done done. Nice art Grumpy Robin.

----------


## Fergus

> Yea I also get the brother and sister vibe from Damian and maya, I kind of prefer it that way to be honest. Hoping to see a lot of her in supersons.  It's a real shame that after the I am bane arc, 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				we probably won't see the boys together in a main bat book in a long time, definitely not in Detective comics XD


You can't possibly know that for a fact. Would like to see more Damian and Duke so hope they cross paths again.

----------


## adrikito

OK... My opinion with DamianXMaya is the same that people who prefer WondergirlxTim(instead of StephXTim).. for example.. Before RSOB, I was in favor of DamianxMaps..





> Because some people are bad at waste management. They insist on dumping their trash on other people's door step


No..No... *He is my least favorite robin but I don´t have problems with Tim here*... I read and understand(a little) the situation.. As other people say maybe is for N52(especially TT) in my case...  

Thanks to Tim the Spoiler(Stephanie Brown) exists.. I love this character(I followed his N52 appearances and even read old comic with her) and I accept Tim as his boyfriend..

----------


## Fergus

> OK... My opinion with DamianXMaya is the same that people who prefer Wondergirl with Tim(instead of StephXTim).. for example..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.. No... He is my least favorite robin but I don´t have problems with Tim here... I read and understand(a little) the situation..
> 
> Thanks to Tim the Spoiler(Stephanie Brown) exists.. I love this character, even I accept Tim as his boyfriend..


No he doesn't belong here he belongs on his own thread. Don't mind if anyone likes him we all have different preferences  and that's okay but he doesn't belong here at all.

----------


## adrikito

OK.. We must continue with Damian Appreciation.




> this is damian's appreciation thread let's move past that and get it back on track.


Very funny.. There are so many fanarts of Damian... Even fanarts of a likeable or cute Damian.. Seems increible The hatred that exists against him.. I doubt that the new "superboy" have that deal. 

*Although in deviantart.. Once I get a bad surprise*, A user created a child (with armor) that kills Damian and takes his place in TT..* You hate Damian for his OLD SELF and you use one character like HIS OLD SELF for kill and replace him?* Is ridiculous, is like use the old damian(that you hate) for kill the current damian(More mature and moderate)..

----------


## dietrich

> Very funny.. There are so many fanarts of Damian... Even fanarts of a likeable or cute Damian.. Seems increible The hatred that exists agains him.. 
> 
> Although in deviantart.. Once I get a bad surprise, A user created a child (with armor) that kills Damian and takes his place in TT.. You hate Damian for his OLD SELF and you use one character like HIS OLD SELF for replace him?


Wow!!!!!! I don't think he is as hated as you think. I believe the haters are in the minority but they are very very vocal. Heck going by recent evidence on this site I'll he is easily the second most popular Robin.

----------


## adrikito

> Wow!!!!!! I don't think he is as hated as you think. I believe the haters are in the minority but they are very very vocal. Heck going by recent evidence on this site I'll he is easily the second most popular Robin.


Dick Grayson Is the undisputed best robin... 

About Damian, I think he has something to be the 2nd(Dick and Damian the best batman and robin of the story)... But now is the best Era of Jason since I started with the comics.. As some people, and as a Jason fan(since N52) I think that Red Hood Outlaws is one of the best rebirth comics.. 

Anyway.. I suppose that this doesn´t matter, is only the best Era for make Jason/Artemis/Bizarro fans, Damian is Batman true son.


*I WAS WRONG... SEEMS THAT BEFORE SATURDAY THIS TOPIC WILL BE IN THE 100 PAGE..*  :Cool:

----------


## rui no onna

> *I WAS WRONG... SEEMS THAT BEFORE SATURDAY THIS TOPIC WILL BE IN THE 100 PAGE..*


One step closer.

Source


Attachment 44620

----------


## Godlike13

Some you guys really need to think about upping your posts per page count.

----------


## dietrich

> Dick Grayson Is the undisputed best robin... 
> 
> About Damian, I think he has something to be the 2nd(Dick and Damian the best batman and robin of the story)... But now is the best Era of Jason since I started with the comics.. As some people, and as a Jason fan(since N52) I think that Red Hood Outlaws is one of the best rebirth comics.. 
> 
> Anyway.. I suppose that this doesn´t matter, is only the best Era for make Jason/Artemis/Bizarro fans, Damian is Batman true son.
> 
> 
> *I WAS WRONG... SEEMS THAT BEFORE SATURDAY THIS TOPIC WILL BE IN THE 100 PAGE..*


Without any doubt Dick Grayson is *NO 1*

I think Damian just edges out Jason though Jason is extremely popular especially with the gaming crowd.
RHATO is killing it. It is one of my favourite Rebirth titles. People thrash Scott Lobdell but he clearly knows what his doing when it comes to Jason.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Nightwing #16 variant cover by Ivan Reis (posted first by Caivu in Dick's appreciation thread)
> 
> 
> 
> BLESS!


Oh that's Sweet. Nightwing and Robin. I love the look on Dick's face. It reminds me of how far these two have come.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Love this scene from Teen Titans #2. LoL @ Damian's giant head


Giant head indeed.

The close up face shots are just strange but this artist is slowly starting to grow on me. I quite like his Damian and the colours in this book just pop.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Yea I also get the brother and sister vibe from Damian and maya, I kind of prefer it that way to be honest. Hoping to see a lot of her in supersons.  It's a real shame that after the I am bane arc, we probably won't see the boys together in a main bat book in a long time, definitely not in Detective comics XD


I hope Maya has a decent role in Supersons too but I want to see Nightwing, Kara, their mums and possibly the Dark trinity.

I don't see why he can't turn up in Tec or Batman. I hope he does show up in Tec' because I want to see Damian/Clayface and Damian/Cass

----------


## adrikito

> I don't see why he can't turn up in Tec or Batman. I hope he does show up in Tec' because I want to see Damian/Clayface and Damian/Cass


I wanted the OLD relation(yes, she is no longer batgirl) of Damian with Steph:




But now it's something difficult.. I must wait more time.. PAGE 100  :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## CPSparkles

> I wanted the OLD relation(yes, she is no longer batgirl) of Damian with Steph:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now it's something difficult.. I must wait more time.. PAGE 100


Steph and Damian were good together. Very funny but I'm curious to see Damian and Cass i know there is Gates of Gotham but that wasn't a lot.

----------


## dragons06

> I hope Maya has a decent role in Supersons too but I want to see Nightwing, Kara, their mums and possibly the Dark trinity.
> 
> I don't see why he can't turn up in Tec or Batman. I hope he does show up in Tec' because I want to see Damian/Clayface and Damian/Cass


I believe I read something on twitter where tynion, who is the current writer of detective comics called Damian the hardest Robin to write for. I haven't seen it in awhile, so i'll try to find it again.

----------


## KrustyKid

We made it guys! Onto page 100

----------


## CPSparkles

> I believe I read something on twitter where tynion, who is the current writer of detective comics called Damian the hardest Robin to write for. I haven't seen it in awhile, so i'll try to find it again.


Oh I can totally believe that he is the hardest Robin to write for but that shouldn't matter. Tynion is paid to do a job and if he can't do anything but generic Robin then maybe he shouldn't have the job. Just because a character is complex doesn't mean they should be ignored it should be viewed as a challenge. Since his introduction lots and lots of writers have clamoured to use him Including Tynion [he did a decent job writing Damian in Batman/TMNT if I remember]

More likely Tynion can't use him because he is off limits to the batoffice [Synder said so on his twitter] but he showed up in Batman so we might yet see him in Tec.

----------


## CPSparkles

> We made it guys! Onto page 100


^^^^^^YEA^^^^^^ Page 100 cool  :Cool:

----------


## CPSparkles

*Page 100*

----------


## dragons06

Congratulations on 100 pages Damian fans!!!!!!!
IMG_1852.jpg

----------


## dragons06

> Oh I can totally believe that he is the hardest Robin to write for but that shouldn't matter. Tynion is paid to do a job and if he can't do anything but generic Robin then maybe he shouldn't have the job. Just because a character is complex doesn't mean they should be ignored it should be viewed as a challenge. Since his introduction lots and lots of writers have clamoured to use him Including Tynion [he did a decent job writing Damian in Batman/TMNT if I remember]
> 
> More likely Tynion can't use him because he is off limits to the batoffice [Synder said so on his twitter] but he showed up in Batman so we might yet see him in Tec.


Off limits, so he isn't allowed to write Damian ?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Off limits, so he isn't allowed to write Damian ?


Not just him. The bat office is not supposed to use him. I'm guessing it means they can only use him sparingly cos he has shown up in Nightwing and Batman which are both under the Bat office.

The whole thing is confusing but I certainly wouldn't rule out Damian popping up in Tec or Batman in the future.

----------


## irene

> I believe I read something on twitter where tynion, who is the current writer of detective comics called Damian the hardest Robin to write for. I haven't seen it in awhile, so i'll try to find it again.


I found it for you. His exact words for the question asking him which Robins are easiest and hardest for him to write were 'Tim is the easiest for me, Damian is probably the hardest because he has such a heightened personality.'





> Not just him. The bat office is not supposed to use him. I'm guessing it means they can only use him sparingly cos he has shown up in Nightwing and Batman which are both under the Bat office.
> 
> The whole thing is confusing but I certainly wouldn't rule out Damian popping up in Tec or Batman in the future.


Could you try to remeber the source for this claim that Bat Office can't use him? The two closest nuggests addressing this issue I could find were the following:

1. An anonymous person claimed to have gotten this response from Tom King concerning Damian on tumblr. Not very trustworthy, but interesting if true: 'I wrote Tom King a letter about how the Damian situation made me feel, he told me that he does in fact like Damian a lot and that keeping him out was DCs decision since he will play a big part in the new rebirth universe he was very polite and even said how Damian is very proud of his Arabic heritage.'

2. Snyder was not allowed to created a new Robin (Duke) to replace Damian. In his own words 'I mean, of course it would be great to be able to introduce a new Robin [...] but a lot of that comes down to what Warner Brothers allows and where they're investing capital. Not financial capital, necessarily, but even creative capital at any one time. You can't really say, "Hey, I'm making a new Robin.'

To be frank, my believe, especially based on the above interview, is that the BatOffice simply does not want to promote Damian. Mark Doyle, the main editor of BatOffice was the person who recruited Snyder to writing comic books to begin with (see the interview above), and it probably was not an accident that Doyle was hired as the main editor when Snyder was writing Batman 52.

----------


## Fergus

Upcoming scene from I am Bane

----------


## CPSparkles

> I found it for you. His exact words for the question asking him which Robins are easiest and hardest for him to write were 'Tim is the easiest for me, Damian is probably the hardest because he has such a heightened personality.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you try to remeber the source for this claim that Bat Office can't use him? The two closest nuggests addressing this issue I could find were the following:
> 
> 1. An anonymous person claimed to have gotten this response from Tom King concerning Damian on tumblr. Not very trustworthy, but interesting if true: 'I wrote Tom King a letter about how the Damian situation made me feel, he told me that he does in fact like Damian a lot and that keeping him out was DC’s decision since he will play a big part in the new rebirth universe he was very polite and even said how Damian is very proud of his Arabic heritage.'
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it was on a tweet. Synders twitter where he made that statement.

The whole new Robin and Nightwing thing, didn't he try but wasn't allowed? That's from way back with Duke and Harper but instead DC choose to instead bring Damian back.

At the end of the day it doesn't really matter what the bat office wants or doesn't want their editors are still employees working for DC so DC holds veto power.

I find is difficult to believe that Warner Bros doesn't want to promote Damian when they put him in 3 titles, in all those animated films and now Injustice despite Jason winning the poll. Seems to me that Warner is determined to give us Damian Wayne whether we want it or not. Someone at the top clearly loves Damian and the biological son thing so much they made Jon canon and now are planning a franchise around these two.

----------


## adrikito

> Steph and Damian were good together. Very funny but I'm curious to see Damian and Cass i know there is Gates of Gotham but that wasn't a lot.


What would happen to Damian if Steph knew Maya?





> I believe I read something on twitter where tynion, who is the current writer of detective comics called Damian the hardest Robin to write for. I haven't seen it in awhile, so i'll try to find it again.


Is true... I remember that.

WITH 3 MORE POST HERE... I WILL HAVE 100 POSTS IN DAMIAN WAYNE APPRECIATION..

----------


## CPSparkles

> What would happen to Damian if Steph knew Maya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is true... I remember that.
> 
> WITH 3 MORE POST HERE... I WILL HAVE 100 POSTS IN DAMIAN WAYNE APPRECIATION..


How do you mean if Steph knew Maya?

----------


## adrikito

Sorry... 

Remember Steph and Damian relation... Can you imagine Maya with these 2?

*2 girls with great abilities to annoy damian?*

----------


## KrustyKid

> Sorry... 
> 
> Remember Steph and Damian relation... Can you imagine Maya with these 2?
> 
> 2 girls with great abilities to annoy damian?


I'd love to read that. So much entertainment would come of it.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I'd love to read that. So much entertainment would come of it.


^^^^This^^^^ I think Damian might just want to strangle himself but it would highly entertaining.Both girls have this knack for treating him like the kid he is and it's just adorable to watch. He's like a de-clawed kitty when it comes to them.

Never forget Maya rolling on the floor laughing at the fact that Damian still has baby teeth. Classic.

----------


## irene

> I'm pretty sure it was on a tweet. Synders twitter where he made that statement.


I'm sorry if my post came out too strong. It is that I have just learnt not believe completely what people remember if they do not back it up with sources (and people so rarely do).

Could it be one of his tweets documented in this artcle? (My apologies for linking to Bleeding cool). It mentions that 'And editorial felt that way too and wanted solo Bruce from Batman (as they largely do now).'




> The whole new Robin and Nightwing thing, didn't he try but wasn't allowed? That's from way back with Duke and Harper but instead DC choose to instead bring Damian back.


I'm pretty sure the Duke thing is actually from Rebirth and after Damian's resurrection. My take from reading between the lines from that interview I posted is that WB/DC vetoed his plans of making Duke a Robin. The explanation seems to have been linked to Teen Titans movie/brand synergy as Snyder brings up TT with Damian in his responses a lot. At least it would make sense.




> I find is difficult to believe that Warner Bros doesn't want to promote Damian when they put him in 3 titles, in all those animated films and now Injustice despite Jason winning the poll. Seems to me that Warner is determined to give us Damian Wayne whether we want it or not. Someone at the top clearly loves Damian and the biological son thing so much they made Jon canon and now are planning a franchise around these two.


Oh, I absolutely agree with you about this, especially the part concerning Jon. His whole existence is the proof that Damian has been a success. 

It is just that different people have different interest and Damian's role at the moment seems to be compromise between them.

ETA: Link corrected.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I'm sorry if my post came out too strong. It is that I have just learnt not believe completely what people remember if they do not back it up with sources (and people so rarely do).
> 
> Could it be one of his tweets documented in this artcle? (My apologies for linking to Bleeding cool). It mentions that 'And editorial felt that way too and wanted solo Bruce from Batman (as they largely do now).'
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the Duke thing is actually from Rebirth and after Damian's resurrection. My take from reading between the lines from that interview I posted is that WB/DC vetoed his plans of making Duke a Robin. The explanation seems to have been linked to Teen Titans movie/brand synergy as Snyder brings up TT with Damian in his responses a lot. At least it would make sense.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey it's okay. I too have encountered some BS on the web.

That link doesn't go to the article rather it just goes to a random BC page but it could very well be it though I don't remember the solo Batman part [it might not have stuck with me].
The tweet specifically said that with TT and Supersons Damian was of limits to the Bat office that was why he wasn't in the main Batman book.

I looked at the second interview and if you notice the Interviewer said that a year before Rebirth Synder had mentioned to him that he would like to create a new Robin and I believe that's what Duke was but TPTB wouldn't let him because they wanted Damian.

All that stuff about him sitting down with Seeley and Tynion and them having great ideas for Duke is rubbish. He is trying to push his creation and they're doing him a favour.
Duke is all but window dressing in Batman. Seeley isn't using him. The only person that wants to or has any ideas for Duke is Synder.

I believe that you are right in saying that different people have different interests.

Synder wants to make a Robin failing that he wants to make a character that sticks [he wants to leave his mark so to speak]

TPTB want Damian as Robin and would like to grow the Supersons Franchise

TPTB wouldn't mind a Miles Morales and that brings us to where we are. Synder can't make Duke Robin however DC is willing to let him push the character in the main titles since Damian is already in use elsewhere. How long this will last we'll see.


Edit:
Tom King not Tim Seeley.

----------


## fanfan13

Dang, I miss the chance to be in page 100 (because I need to sleep for 8 hours or I'll be crazy).

Whoa this is all new information for me. So, Damian is off limits to Batoffice in the rebirth because he already has TT and Super Sons. It's OK though. Also from what I get about the discussion above, there was a talk about a new robin (aka Duke) within DC when Damian was still dead. But it got dismissed because TPTB (and fans?) wanted to bring Damian back as Robin and they have plan to use Damian in TT and Super Sons in Rebirth. Especially TT that they want to fix and it's impossible to do without the existence of Robin so it's very unlikely they'd want to use a new guy for that role. Not to mention all the animated films (4 or 5?) and the games he's starring.

And there's also a talk about Damian doesn't really fit in Batman's current stories. 

All this time I've always thought Snyder doesn't want to use Damian simply because he's close to his sons' age. Yet it's actually deeper than that.

It's also interesting to know that Seeley was involved in Duke's development plan, although so far I haven't seen Duke in his story. Probably in the future he will. But the guy loves Damian so much it seems. I love his story in DC rebirth holiday special  :Smile: 

Despite that, I like Duke. I have no problem if they want to develop his character and put him as Batman's new sidekick. However I can't see him taking a Robin mantle soon, no matter how his creator would want him to be. Not when TPTB still loves Damian in that role. For now, he's most likely going to have his own hero name (Lark or something) and I'd prefer that than him as Robin. Not that I want Damian to be Robin forever though. I'd love to see him taking a new, independent name in the future.

I can't help thinking Snyder is a bit salty Duke can't be a new Robin thus came the "Batman doesn't need a Robin" thing.

----------


## fanfan13

Edit: found it on tumblr.

----------


## dragons06

> 


Awesome, where did you find this from ?

----------


## fanfan13

> Awesome, where did you find this from ?


Someone posted it on tumblr.

----------


## fanfan13

Edit: Double post. Sorry.

I don't know where that person found the page though.

----------


## dietrich

> Edit: found it on tumblr.


This is so awesome!!! That back and forth. These two are so fun together.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Dang, I miss the chance to be in page 100 (because I need to sleep for 8 hours or I'll be crazy).
> 
> Whoa this is all new information for me. So, Damian is off limits to Batoffice in the rebirth because he already has TT and Super Sons. It's OK though. Also from what I get about the discussion above, there was a talk about a new robin (aka Duke) within DC when Damian was still dead. But it got dismissed because TPTB (and fans?) wanted to bring Damian back as Robin and they have plan to use Damian in TT and Super Sons in Rebirth. Especially TT that they want to fix and it's impossible to do without the existence of Robin so it's very unlikely they'd want to use a new guy for that role. Not to mention all the animated films (4 or 5?) and the games he's starring.
> 
> And there's also a talk about Damian doesn't really fit in Batman's current stories. 
> 
> All this time I've always thought Snyder doesn't want to use Damian simply because he's close to his sons' age. Yet it's actually deeper than that.
> 
> It's also interesting to know that Seeley was involved in Duke's development plan, although so far I haven't seen Duke in his story. Probably in the future he will. But the guy loves Damian so much it seems. I love his story in DC rebirth holiday special 
> ...


Honestly I don't believe that stuff about being close to his son's age because:

a, it didn't stop you introducing another young sidekick.

b, if you have problems writing about a 10 year old in dangerous situations then write a 10 year at home with his father, Make regular mention of Bruce's son even if you don't use him. You are such a loving parent then have that reflected in the character you are writing. Synder's Batman wasn't written as a good parent which is odd for a man who takes being a parent so serious he can't endanger a fictional child.

c, You have problems writing about a child fighting but you have no qualms writing about Bruce getting amnesia forgetting his kid and Alfred being okay with lying to Bruce about said child. You have no qualms with a father forgetting he has a 10 year old and that 10 year old being left alone in the world.

Yea I'm not sure I believe Synder's reason for not writing Damian and the rest of the family. 

By his own admission he wanted to create a Robin and a Nightwing character [he later denied he wanted to make a Robin but the interviewer remembered him saying it because he said it to the same interviewer a year prior!] but he wasn't allowed.

I don't believe King and Tynion have any plans for Duke. I believe that they sat down in that meeting and Synder [the hot shot superstar DC writer] convinced Seeley [the new guy just getting his shot at the big time] and Tynion [a student of Synder's] to give his character face time in their titles.

It is clear neither Tynion nor Seeley have a plan for Duke. In fact it's becoming increasing clear that Synder might not even have a plan for Duke [or does he?] Maybe he might make him into the new Red Robin.

Duke is a good character. He had a good introduction; is slowly developing and Synder is playing a very clever game by putting him in all these books. 
Duke has become a fixture. Sure there were initial protests but that's all died down. We've gotten used to him, we've accepted him. Batman #16 [batboys at lunch] was very clever because now Duke is officially a batboy and that scene at Batbuger might be the new status quo going forward.

Synder couldn't make a Robin but he just might make a Red Robin.

Oooooh my conspiracy theory mind is going crazy.......... What if at that meeting [remember Synder did say that he sat down with Seeley and Tynion and they came up with a plan for Duke] they did come up with a plan.

-Tynion gets rid of Tim
-King and Synder keep spotlighting Duke
-King releases a teaser of the Batboys at lunch with Duke we all get hyped and get prepped for Duke in Tim's place.
-They continue to feature Duke while we get used to Tim not being around and Duke being present.
-Batman #16 drops. It's like the ultimate fanservice we all love it and want more of. Duke is now a thing. everybody accepts Duke.
- They continue to feature Duke. Possibly have more interactions with him and the boys strengthening their bond
-The big Rebirth event. Big battle and Tim dies for real and Duke now already established just slots him. He doesn't even need to take his name. They've just gotten rid of a struggling character and Synder's gets to have his way.

Of course this is just me and my imagination.

Edit King not Seeley [I've got Nightwing on my brain]
_

----------


## Aahz

> Edit: found it on tumblr.


I really would like to know how old and tall they are supposed to be. If Damian is really 13 (according to Teen Titans) and Jon just 10 (according to Superman), Damian would be really tiny.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I really would like to know how old and tall they are supposed to be. If Damian is really 13 (according to Teen Titans) and Jon just 10 (according to Superman), Damian would be really tiny.


Damian is tiny according to Superman, Supersons and TT. He might even end up smaller than Tim! He's a tiny deadly ninja or maybe Jon is very tall because he is only short when compared to Jon.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Edit: found it on tumblr.


This is pretty cool.

----------


## fanfan13

> I really would like to know how old and tall they are supposed to be. If Damian is really 13 (according to Teen Titans) and Jon just 10 (according to Superman), Damian would be really tiny.


perhaps:

-it's Tomasi's and Gleason's thing so they can have Jon makes fun of Damian with it. Not to be taken seriously lol just accept it.

-he's a very late bloomer because we know he's going to be a giant batman in #666.

-because of New 52 setting he's artificially aged up by Talia to be physically 10 years old when he's supposed to be 4? 5? He's no longer with Talia anymore for a few years so it has an effect to him to be not growing as he's supposed to be... ok wth I'm talking about I have no idea. The thing is Damian is an obvious anomaly of New 52

-because Jon is the son of Superman. His kryptonian DNA makes him bigger (but he looks normal when he's with Kathy and the other children so yeah)

-Damian's indeed 13 and he's supposed to have grown but the writers mostly ignore it and make him looks the same as he was 10 for fun so 13 is merely a number nothing else.

Oh yeah they are officially 13 for Damian and 10 for Jon. Tomasi and Gleason have acknowledged it in their interview about Superman #10-11.

----------


## dietrich

> perhaps:
> 
> -it's Tomasi's and Gleason's thing so they can have Jon makes fun of Damian with it. Not to be taken seriously lol just accept it.
> 
> -he's a very late bloomer because we know he's going to be a giant batman in #666.
> 
> -because of New 52 setting he's artificially aged up by Talia to be physically 10 years old when he's supposed to be 4? 5? He's no longer with Talia anymore for a few years so it has an effect to him to be not growing as he's supposed to be... ok wth I'm talking about I have no idea. The thing is Damian is an obvious anomaly of New 52
> 
> -because Jon is the son of Superman. His kryptonian DNA makes him bigger (but he looks normal when he's with Kathy and the other children so yeah)
> ...


I think you are right and it's for gag purposes cos it's only Superman writers that have him small. I don't think Tomasi and Gleason want their baby to grow up.

I hate that he longer has that missing tooth but i guess that was back when he was 10  :Frown: 

Love all your theories for his stature  :Big Grin:

----------


## adrikito

> ^^^^This^^^^ I think Damian might just want to strangle himself but it would highly entertaining.Both girls have this knack for treating him like the kid he is and it's just adorable to watch. He's like a de-clawed kitty when it comes to them.
> 
> Never forget Maya rolling on the floor laughing at the fact that Damian still has baby teeth. Classic.


Yes, the last Image is the possible result.. Both girls laughing of damian... and one angry damian..

----------


## dietrich

> Honestly I don't believe that stuff about being close to his son's age because:
> 
> a, it didn't stop you introducing another young sidekick.
> 
> b, if you have problems writing about a 10 year old in dangerous situations then write a 10 year at home with his father, Make regular mention of Bruce's son even if you don't use him. You are such a loving parent then have that reflected in the character you are writing. Synder's Batman wasn't written as a good parent which is odd for a man who takes being a parent so serious he can't endanger a fictional child.
> 
> c, You have problems writing about a child fighting but you have no qualms writing about Bruce getting amnesia forgetting his kid and Alfred being okay with lying to Bruce about said child. You have no qualms with a father forgetting he has a 10 year old and that 10 year old being left alone in the world.
> 
> Yea I'm not sure I believe Synder's reason for not writing Damian and the rest of the family. 
> ...


WOW! Just wow. You've given this some thought haven't you?

I like Duke. It took some time but the guy has grown on me. He is inoffensive, got an edge and strength to him but I feel like something is still missing with Duke. Don't know how to explain it but I feel like I need him to do something. I don't know, maybe it's his slow burn introduction I just need him to break out and Synder to confirm his role/name already.

You are right about getting used to him. I've gotten used to him being there and he didn't seem out of place with the boys in that scene huh.

That's some theory.

----------


## Aahz

> Oh yeah they are officially 13 for Damian and 10 for Jon. Tomasi and Gleason have acknowledged it in their interview about Superman #10-11.


Can you link it?

----------


## Aahz

> -he's a very late bloomer because we know he's going to be a giant batman in #666.


But Batman #666 is afiak a alternate future, which means it doesn't have to be that way. And technically Batman Beyond is more or less the "official" future.

But sizes are allways not really defined. That Tim is small is iirc also something that was introduced quite late in his time as Robin, and in Futures end he was suddenly also Normal sized.

But i think it would be kind of funny if Damian would end up even shorter than Tim (who is officially only 5'6''). Since Damian is officially only 4'6'' at the moment (which is very short for 13 year old) it would be possible.

----------


## dietrich

> But Batman #666 is afiak a alternate future, which means it doesn't have to be that way. And technically Batman Beyond is more or less the "official" future.
> 
> But sizes are allways not really defined. That Tim is small is iirc also something that was introduced quite late in his time as Robin, and in Futures end he was suddenly also Normal sized.
> 
> But i think it would be kind of funny if Damian would end up even shorter than Tim (who is officially only 5'6''). Since Damian is officially only 4'6'' at the moment (which is very short for 13 year old) it would be possible.


Batman Beyond is not the future! Batman Beyond is Earth 12. A near future world that has a timeline running slightly in advance of ours. So not it is not our future.

As you say sizes are not defined. Damian will be whatever size story best. In Superman and Supersons It serves the story for him to be shorter, so he is. Everywhere else he is regular sized.

Batman #666 might be an alternate future but the Heretic isn't. That is an aged up Damian so that should tell you what Damian would look like fully grown.

----------


## Aahz

> Batman Beyond is not the future! Batman Beyond is Earth 12. A near future world that has a timeline running slightly in advance of ours. So not it is not our future.


Afaik no the current Batman Beyond that is based on Futures End.




> Batman #666 might be an alternate future but the Heretic isn't. That is an aged up Damian so that should tell you what Damian would look like fully grown.


The Heretic might be even more genetically modified than Damian.
And most of Damians other clones were kind of mutated.

----------


## adrikito

> Batman Beyond is not the future! Batman Beyond is Earth 12. A near future world that has a timeline running slightly in advance of ours. So not it is not our future.


*
The current Batman Beyond isn´t Earth 12.. Although, this earth still exists*, I listen that Superman Beyond has appeared recently in superman..  In Earth 12 Superman is old, and his future successor is one boy son of Lord Superman and Earth 12 WW(JL Beyond Vol 2)

In the current batman beyond universe(futures end) the j o h n(the current superboy)  is the superman beyond(.. Damnit..  Another future comic with him...) the rest of JL beyond are the same characters.

Snyder...  am not surprised to hear bad news again related with him..


*100 POST IN THIS TOPIC*

----------


## dietrich

> Afaik no the current Batman Beyond that is based on Futures End.
> 
> The Heretic might be even more genetically modified than Damian.
> And most of Damians other clones were kind of mutated.


Futures End isn't set in stone it is a possible future The guide to the Multiverse tells us that Batman Beyond is a another earth not a possibility but an actuality so you can't quote futures end as a definite.

You don't know that the Heretic is genetically modified any more than Damian is. What we are told is that his growth was accelerated that is all.
Yes most of his clones were mutated but some at least one was good remember he got spare part from them.
Point is don't add to the story to suit your narrative until the comics tell us otherwise the Heretic is simply Damian aged up. which is exactly what they told us.

----------


## dietrich

> *
> The current Batman Beyond isn´t Earth 12.. Although, this earth still exists*, I listen that Superman Beyond has appeared recently in superman..  In Earth 12 Superman is old, and his future successor is one boy son of Lord Superman and Earth 12 WW(JL Beyond Vol 2)
> 
> In the current batman beyond universe(futures end) the j o h n(the current superboy)  is the superman beyond(.. Damnit..  Another future comic with him...) the rest of JL beyond are the same characters.
> 
> Snyder...  am not surprised to hear bad news again related with him..


Does that make it the definite future of the main universe? No it does not. It is more or less our future. It could be more, it could be less. If Terry becomes suddenly unpopular or if the Beyond book starts doing poorly then it will be less our future.

If Chris Kent comes back and takes off and Jon fails then that future will reflect that. If they do a Supersons spin off series and book that features Jon and Damian as future worlds finest and that spin off takes off in a big way and runs for a decent amount of time. Batman beyond will be less our future.

It all depends on what sells.

----------


## adrikito

> Does that make it the definite future of the main universe? No it does not. It is more or less our future. It could be more it could be less. If Terry becomes suddenly unpopular or if the beyond book starts doing poorly then it will be less our future.
> If Chris kent comes back and takes off and Jon fails then that future will reflect that. If they do a Supersons spin off series and book that features Jon and Damian as future worlds finest and that spin off takes off in a big way and runs for a decent amount of time. Batman beyond will be less our future.
> 
> It all depends on what sells.


I know that isn´t the definitive future... In that future *N52 Superman*(no superdad) die again, and superdad never appeared. and in this future(5 years later) the N52 Rules still exist(and damian is death...).. Even the SupermanXWonderwoman.

----------


## dietrich

> [B]
> 
> (.. Damnit..  Another future comic with him...)


LoL He's following you @adrikito and ruining all the thing you like.

----------


## adrikito

> LoL He's following you @adrikito and ruining all the thing you like.


I liked the *Justice League Beyond Vol 2*.. But now DC wants to continue with this replace of earth 12.. Anyway I have terry as batman and one batman beyond comic for now.

*Over time I will have broken ties completely with any superman.*  My prediction(in my begin with N52) that superman would disappoint me again was fulfilled, but with other old version.. *With this disappointment, the better thins is leave all the versions.*


DAMIAN... Fortunately you're a better character than I never suspected.

----------


## Aahz

> Does that make it the definite future of the main universe?


Not the definitive future, but the one that is the most connected with the current comics.

----------


## Fergus

by kazutoGusti


*The Son of Batman*

----------


## dietrich

> Not the definitive future, but the one that is the most connected with the current comics.


So more or less a future but not *THE* future. It could go either way.

----------


## dietrich

> I liked the *Justice League Beyond Vol 2*.. But now DC wants to continue with this replace of earth 12.. Anyway I have terry as batman and one batman beyond comic for now.
> 
> *Over time I will have broken ties completely with any superman.* My prediction(in my begin with N52) that superman would disappoint me again was fulfilled, but with other old version..
> 
> Someday I'll say THANKS to Snyder... For break my dreams, make me never repeat something that  I imaginated that could be a mistake(Follow superman) and make me see my wallet quite full..


Do you mean Scott Synder or Zack Synder?

----------


## Fergus

by Andrew Kwan

----------


## adrikito

> Do you mean Scott Synder or Zack Synder?


..... Maybe Scott Synder... or Both.. I don´t know. Like DC, I started from 0, and DC must earn my trust again... Except The pillars of rebirth and the destruction of N52... 


If the films are bad or after rebirth I ignore the character(for example FLASH) I don´t see the films.. After Man of Steel(2013).. I prefer see opinions of the people about the film(I only see batman vs superman for affleck)..


*LIKE THE PAST PROBLEM WITH TIM DRAKE.. THE BEST OPTION IS FORGET THIS UNPLEASANT THING... AND CONTINUE WITH DAMIAN WAYNE APPRECIATION*

----------


## dietrich

> by kazutoGusti
> 
> 
> *The Son of Batman*


Nice. I love these animated movies.

----------


## dietrich

> ..... Maybe Scott Synder... or Both.. The pillars of rebirth


Did you like the MOS movie? What's your take on that Superman. I know some didn't like it but I loved that movie and that version of Superman.

I am okay with both Synder's. I liked Zack's movies and even though I don't completely buy Scott Synder's reasons for not writing Damian, I still enjoy his work.

----------


## Fergus

> Edit: found it on tumblr.


Where is this from? Very good. What a tease... God you know Super sons is going to be so good. The chemistry between these two is amazing.

----------


## Fergus

> Honestly I don't believe that stuff about being close to his son's age because:
> 
> a, it didn't stop you introducing another young sidekick.
> 
> b, if you have problems writing about a 10 year old in dangerous situations then write a 10 year at home with his father, Make regular mention of Bruce's son even if you don't use him. You are such a loving parent then have that reflected in the character you are writing. Synder's Batman wasn't written as a good parent which is odd for a man who takes being a parent so serious he can't endanger a fictional child.
> 
> c, You have problems writing about a child fighting but you have no qualms writing about Bruce getting amnesia forgetting his kid and Alfred being okay with lying to Bruce about said child. You have no qualms with a father forgetting he has a 10 year old and that 10 year old being left alone in the world.
> 
> Yea I'm not sure I believe Synder's reason for not writing Damian and the rest of the family. 
> ...


I hope this turns out to be true. I'll take Duke over T** any day.

----------


## adrikito

> Did you like the MOS movie? What's your take on that Superman. I know some didn't like it but I loved that movie and that version of Superman.
> 
> I am okay with both Synder's. I liked Zack's movies and even though I don't completely buy Scott Synder's reasons for not writing Damian, I still enjoy his work.


*The Reeve movie vs Zod was less destructive.*.. MORE ENJOYABLE... The death of Zod is not the reason of my bad opinion..

*DAMMIT... MY MISTAKE... My problem is with Geoff Johns no the Synder(I think)*.. I prefer wait more time for see Damian again in batman comics than see a bad damian..





> by andrew kwan


blood? Or red paint?

----------


## Fergus

> The Reeve movie vs Zod was more... or less.. Destructive... MORE ENJOYABLE... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blood? Or red paint?


The title said bloody Robin.

----------


## adrikito

> The title said bloody Robin.


OK... Is less frightening than I expected..

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

*Damian Wayne and Hell Boy
*

----------


## CPSparkles

> WOW! Just wow. You've given this some thought haven't you?
> 
> I like Duke. It took some time but the guy has grown on me. He is inoffensive, got an edge and strength to him but I feel like something is still missing with Duke. Don't know how to explain it but I feel like I need him to do something. I don't know, maybe it's his slow burn introduction I just need him to break out and Synder to confirm his role/name already.
> 
> You are right about getting used to him. I've gotten used to him being there and he didn't seem out of place with the boys in that scene huh.
> 
> That's some theory.


Haha I do tend to over think things. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## adrikito

> *Damian Wayne and Hell Boy
> *


I listen that name previously.. BUT WHO IS THE HELL BOY?

----------


## dietrich

> I listen that name previously.. BUT WHO IS THE HELL BOY?


He is a comic character from Dark Horse Comics.

----------


## adrikito

THANKS

Maybe Damian is a bad influence for kids but.. you can see a lot of kids as damian cosplays.

lets_go_by_stars_prince-d4g3uch.jpg

damian wayne cospl.jpg

Even Damian vs Steph

tumblr_m78cnzYe9O1rs0y1io1_500.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> THANKS
> 
> Maybe Damian is a bad influence for kids but.. you can see a lot of kids as damian cosplays.
> 
> lets_go_by_stars_prince-d4g3uch.jpg
> 
> damian wayne cospl.jpg
> 
> Even Damian vs Steph
> ...


Oh those are nice. No Damian isn't a role model. Honestly non of the robins are role models cos they are violent and vigilantes.

----------


## adrikito

This is something that damian need... 

d11dbdc2971fd91edddf4c1cf3be581c.jpg

A reconciliation with tim drake fans

----------


## dietrich

> This is something that damian need... 
> 
> d11dbdc2971fd91edddf4c1cf3be581c.jpg
> 
> A reconciliation with tim drake fans


Why does Damian need a reconciliation with Drake fans. Those fans are the ones who started this by picking on a fictional character simply because of a storyline. So what if Damian tried to kill him it's not real and he had reasons.

Anyway it will take more than a hug to heal the fan bases. Tim fans will not be happy until Tim is a book that is doing well, in animation and back to where he was before Damian arrived. But that is never going to happen.

Tim was good when he was the only game in town. The minute other options [Damian and Red Hood] were introduced and people saw how cool Robin can be his fate was sealed.

It like eating Stale dry bread your whole life and then one day someone takes you to Subway.

For the sanity of the Robin fandom I hope they find him a book if he does comes back.

----------


## dietrich

http://vipadafai.tumblr.com

----------


## adrikito

> Why does Damian need a reconciliation with Drake fans. Those fans are the ones who started this by picking on a fictional character simply because of a storyline. So what if Damian tried to kill him it's not real and he had reasons.
> 
> Anyway it will take more than a hug to heal the fan bases. Tim fans will not be happy until Tim is a book that is doing well, in animation and back to where he was before Damian arrived. But that is never going to happen.
> 
> Tim was good when he was the only game in town. The minute other options [Damian and Red Hood] were introduced and people saw how cool Robin can be his fate was sealed.
> 
> It like eating Stale dry bread your whole life and then one day someone takes you to Subway.
> 
> For the sanity of the Robin fandom I hope they find him a book if he does comes back.


Forgetting the past problems of Tim and Damian(pre-flashpoint).. Damian is in TT, no Tim..  

This is something like the N52 Superman case...  After a BAD ERA for that character, the character Disappeared from his old comic(TT).. and the comic has changed, with another character replacing him..

And now Disappeared of DC(but unlike N52 Superman, He is lucky to be able to come back)... After several years, now they have certain reasons to hate damian again(the TT), even if the disappearance of Tim is not related with damian..


*Anyway.. talk about hate ... it's always unpleasant... Maybe Tim returns in Superman Reborn.* and DC makes another red robin comic again..

----------


## irene

> Whoa this is all new information for me. So, Damian is off limits to Batoffice in the rebirth because he already has TT and Super Sons


Actually, it's the opposite. There is no evidence at the moment that Damian is off-limits and cannot be used by the Batoffice.

What there *is* evidence, is that DC/WB has limited what could be done to Damian. They vetoed for example that he could not be replaced as Robin (presumably because he was needed at Teen Titans). 

Damian is also present in Nightwing which is under Batman editorial.

So with the current facts it is more probable that Damian is not off limits for the Batman office, instead the *office itself has decided not use him*. 




> Also from what I get about the discussion above, there was a talk about a new robin (aka Duke) within DC when Damian was still dead. But it got dismissed because TPTB (and fans?) wanted to bring Damian back as Robin and they have plan to use Damian in TT and Super Sons in Rebirth.


No, Duke was never considered to be Robin when Damian was dead. Instead there were speculation among others that it would be Carrie Kelly (presented by Tomasi in Batman and Robin) or Harper Row (from Batman). Damian was brought back under the old Batman editor, not Doyle who started just when the firt issue of 'Hunt for Robin' arc hit the shelves. 

One can speculate that the ending of Batman and Robin so abruptly after Damian's resurrection might had something to do with a new editorial direction...





> I can't help thinking Snyder is a bit salty Duke can't be a new Robin thus came the "Batman doesn't need a Robin" thing.


Oh he is. Despite what he tries to say, he definitely wanted to make Duke a Robin. I can hunt you some quotes, when I'm back home.





> Yea I'm not sure I believe Synder's reason for not writing Damian and the rest of the family.


I'm not quoting your whole post, but we are absolutely on the same page here, especially parts a, b and c.

I'm just more skeptic about Duke's chances. There's lack of conflict between him and Bruce, and it's making the whole relationship very dull. It's not coincidence that Duke has lack of cameos on other titles. 

And my theory is that he's aiming a bit higher with Duke. Why make him Robin, when you can make him Batman instead  :Stick Out Tongue: ?



And lastly, Superson, can't wait, I'm loving every minute of this. And, indeed this falls under the Superman office (Berganza is main editor). Interesting.

----------


## Fergus



----------


## JasonTodd428

> Oh he is. Despite what he tries to say, he definitely wanted to make Duke a Robin. I can hunt you some quotes, when I'm back home.


Honestly Snyder been in comics long enough that he should have known better and he should have known that Damian wasn't going to stay dead indefinitely. Character deaths these days just don't stick so it's not like this situation was like what happened after Jason's death back in the day where there was going to be an opening for the role and someone created Tim to fill it. This is also not a creator owned situation either where he could do whatever he darn well pleased with Duke. He may have wanted Duke to be Robin but the DC higher ups weren't going to go for that or at least they weren't after the backlash they got at the mere suggestion that Harper was going to become the new Nightwing.

----------


## Fergus

> Honestly Snyder been in comics long enough that he should have known better and he should have known that Damian wasn't going to stay dead indefinitely. Character deaths these days just don't stick so it's not like this situation was like what happened after Jason's death back in the day where there was going to be an opening for the role and someone created Tim to fill it. This is also not a creator owned situation either where he could do whatever he darn well pleased with Duke. He may have wanted Duke to be Robin but the DC higher ups weren't going to go for that or at least they weren't after the backlash they got at the mere suggestion that Harper was going to become the new Nightwing.


I don't fault writers for wishing to create their own characters but Synder is messing it up. He is taking too long with Duke. It's been what 3 years now and the guy doesn't have a code name yet. I don't know what his plans for Duke are but he's not making things easy for the guy by excluding other family members and slotting in his own pets. It's created a lot of animosity for his pet characters.
These characters ain't taking off and no matter how many times he says so in interviews they are not fan favourites. Sooner or later these characters are going to go the way of his other characters. Talon anyone?

----------


## Fergus

Batman, Nightwing and Robin

----------


## adrikito

> 


good image.

----------


## Fergus

> good image.


Thanks man

----------


## JasonTodd428

> I don't fault writers for wishing to create their own characters but Synder is messing it up. He is taking too long with Duke. It's been what 3 years now and the guy doesn't have a code name yet. I don't know what his plans for Duke are but he's not making things easy for the guy by excluding other family members and slotting in his own pets. It's created a lot of animosity for his pet characters.
> These characters ain't taking off and no matter how many times he says so in interviews they are not fan favourites. Sooner or later these characters are going to go the way of his other characters. Talon anyone?


Personally, I don't think he has plans for Duke at this point and I think it's because he might have had other plans for him that needed to be scrapped because of things going on higher up the food chain then Snyder. I like Duke well enough but I agree it's taking to danged long for Snyder to do anything significant with him. He should have had a code name already for one thing even if Bruce isn't going to allow him out just yet and he should be making appearances with the other Bat characters for another. If Snyder was really interested in developing Duke he would be doing more than he is.

----------


## Fergus

> Personally, I don't think he has plans for Duke at this point and I think it's because he might have had other plans for him that needed to be scrapped because of things going on higher up the food chain then Snyder. I like Duke well enough but I agree it's taking to danged long for Snyder to do anything significant with him. He should have had a code name already for one thing even if Bruce isn't going to allow him out just yet and he should be making appearances with the other Bat characters for another. If Snyder was really interested in developing Duke he would be doing more than he is.


I think CPSparkles might be on to something and he might try to put him in Drake's place. I do believe the talk that Damian is off limits / limited used to the Bat office which Synder is trying to capitalise on. But I don't buy his line about sitting down with Tynion and King and them having plans for Duke/being excited to use Duke. Batman #16 is the most use King has made of him.
I believe that since his original plans for Duke fell through he's going to try and push into the 1st available spot he sees.

----------


## JasonTodd428

> I think CPSparkles might be on to something and he might try to put him in Drake's place. I do believe the talk that Damian is off limits / limited used to the Bat office which Synder is trying to capitalise on. But I don't buy his line about sitting down with Tynion and Seeley and them having plans for Duke/being excited to use Duke. Batman #16 is the most use Seeley has made of him.
> I believe that since his original plans for Duke fell through he's going to try and push into the 1st available spot he sees.


I doubt that Snyder sat down with Seeley to discuss Duke at all since Seeley is writing Nightwing not Batman. He likely did talk to King though since Duke has appeared in a few of King's Batman issues. I do however believe that Snyder is trying to slot Duke into a similar role as Tim had back when he was first introduced. Tim no longer fits into that role these days because of how experienced he is though so I don't see it as Duke sweeping in to steal Tim's thunder.

----------


## Fergus

Dick and Damian

----------


## dietrich

> Dick and Damian


Aww baby Damian with his bat pacifier

----------


## dietrich

*1st day at school by 0yongyong0*

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

*Damian Maya and Suren*

----------


## dietrich



----------


## Fergus

> I doubt that Snyder sat down with Seeley to discuss Duke at all since Seeley is writing Nightwing not Batman. He likely did talk to King though since Duke has appeared in a few of King's Batman issues. I do however believe that Snyder is trying to slot Duke into a similar role as Tim had back when he was first introduced. Tim no longer fits into that role these days because of how experienced he is though so I don't see it as Duke sweeping in to steal Tim's thunder.


Oops I meant King. I was quoting other poster's post that Synder said he sat down with Tynion and Seeley but poster must have meant King too sine he is the Batman writer and that is where Duke appears.
I'm just getting tried of waiting for Synder to reveal his big plan.

----------


## JasonTodd428

> Oops I meant King. I was quoting other poster's post that Synder said he sat down with Tynion and Seeley but poster must have meant King too sine he is the Batman writer and that is where Duke appears.
> *I'm just getting tried of waiting for Synder to reveal his big plan.*


Yeah me too. I wish he'd get on with it already.

Also all that art is very cute.

----------


## Fergus

> Yeah me too. I wish he'd get on with it already.
> 
> Also all that art is very cute.


Thanks man.

----------


## The Whovian

> *1st day at school by 0yongyong0*


LOL! Nice one

----------


## KrustyKid

> 


Loving the style of that second one

----------


## fanfan13

From Jorge Jimenez's instagram

2017-02-04 18.24.40.jpg

Damian is soooo short! I love it!

----------


## CPSparkles

> From Jorge Jimenez's instagram
> 
> 2017-02-04 18.24.40.jpg
> 
> Damian is soooo short! I love it!


I love that scowl  :Big Grin:

----------


## CPSparkles

> 


Oh it's Suren, Colin and Maya.

He even looks grumpy and pouty in the hood

----------


## CPSparkles

> 


This is lovely. Looks like a post card.

----------


## Fergus

Dick, Jason and Damian. The Bat Boys




http://kaylabeemarie.tumblr.com/

----------


## adrikito

> *Damian Maya and Suren*


FUNNY MOMENT WITH DAMIAN(with red hood mask) AND MAYA(VERY CUTE)... Poor Suren, his mask is in his house

Good designs in the other image.


I was surprised in DC wiki.. Because THIS KID is Colin Wilkes. no?

http://dc.wikia.com/wiki/Colin_Wilkes_(New_Earth)

----------


## Fergus

> I was surprised in DC wiki about that Colin.. Because is Colin Wilkes. no?
> 
> http://dc.wikia.com/wiki/Colin_Wilkes_(New_Earth)


Yes it's Colin Wilkes also known as Abuse.

----------


## adrikito

> Yes it's Colin Wilkes also known as Abuse.


That image IN THE WIKI was a surprise.. I was expecting a normal little boy..

----------


## Fergus

> That image IN THE WIKI was a surprise.. I was expecting a normal little boy..


They should have both because Colin is a little boy who turns into a big dude when he wants.
I wonder if we'll see that character again?

----------


## adrikito

> They should have both because Colin is a little boy who turns into a big dude when he wants.
> I wonder if we'll see that character again?


For one moment I thought that boy was like Shazam(with another powers) With 1 word, he change of appearance... But is for Venom..

----------


## fanfan13

> Dick, Jason and Damian. The Bat Boys


Aww I want to hug Damian too. He's soo chubby! "Holy wriggle worm, Dami!" LMAO Dick  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fergus

> Aww I want to hug Damian too. He's soo chubby! "Holy wriggle worm, Dami!" LMAO Dick


Holy wriggle worm Dami
Holy haberdashery Batman! and this is why Dick Grayson is my favourite DC character. Particularly the Burt Wart version.

----------


## Fergus

> For one moment I thought that boy was like Shazam(with another powers) With 1 word, he change of appearance... But is for Venom..


He reminds me of the hulk aside from he mindless rage thing.

----------


## Fergus



----------


## Fergus

http://kaylabeemarie.tumblr.com/

----------


## fanfan13

> 


Omg I've seen this art! I know what's coming next. It melts my heart. Aww.

----------


## fanfan13

> http://kaylabeemarie.tumblr.com/


aww aww aww awwwwwww cute

----------


## Fergus

> aww aww aww awwwwwww cute


These two are the best. It's a shame that baby Damian never had a loving and regular childhood. At least he gets to have one via fan art.

----------


## Fergus

Batman and Robin
Bruce and Damian



http://kaylabeemarie.tumblr.com/

----------


## fanfan13

> Batman and Robin
> Bruce and Damian
> 
> 
> 
> http://kaylabeemarie.tumblr.com/


Now I can't wait for Dick and Damian teaming up again in Nightwing  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Now I can't wait for Dick and Damian teaming up again in Nightwing


I know me too and there's also Pyg!

It just like old times except the guys will be wearing new outfits  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Dick, Jason and Damian. The Bat Boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://kaylabeemarie.tumblr.com/


lol Damian never did like hugs or being carried.
Adorable.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Edit: found it on tumblr.


Do we have any idea where this from yet? I'm dying to know. Is it from the book?

Why are they in a jungle?

Why are they fighting robot versions off themselves?

----------


## fanfan13

> Do we have any idea where this from yet? I'm dying to know. Is it from the book?
> 
> Why are they in a jungle?
> 
> Why are they fighting robot versions off themselves?


I have no idea. I've tried searching where that page is originally from but no such luck. My guess it may be the last page of Super Sons #1.

----------


## rui no onna

> I have no idea. I've tried searching where that page is originally from but no such luck. My guess it may be the last page of Super Sons #1.


My guess is either beginning of Super Sons #1 or perhaps a few pages in after a cold open. That's usually when they put the credits in.

http://www.cbr.com/dc-signs-javier-f...clusive-deals/

----------


## fanfan13

> My guess is either beginning of Super Sons #1 or perhaps a few pages in after a cold open. That's usually when they put the credits in.
> 
> http://www.cbr.com/dc-signs-javier-f...clusive-deals/


Oh cool! I've read that page before but somehow I missed the Super Sons page in it lol.

It's possible though for the credit page to be the last page.

----------


## CPSparkles

> My guess is either beginning of Super Sons #1 or perhaps a few pages in after a cold open. That's usually when they put the credits in.
> 
> http://www.cbr.com/dc-signs-javier-f...clusive-deals/


Ah nice. Thank you. I can't wait for this comic to arrive. So close now.

----------


## dietrich

> Oh cool! I've read that page before but somehow I missed the Super Sons page in it lol.
> 
> It's possible though for the credit page to be the last page.


Hey nice Avatar fanfan13.

----------


## dietrich

> 


Cute little comic.
Love the Captain Carrot sweater.

----------


## fanfan13

> Hey nice Avatar fanfan13.


Haha thank you. I just love my son brooding in the middle of rain. My most favorite scene in TT #2

----------


## dietrich

> Haha thank you. I just love my son brooding in the middle of rain. My most favorite scene in TT #2


Ha Damian so much drama. He would have to step out into the rain just to make it extra broody.

----------


## dietrich

> Edit: found it on tumblr.


Looks like it's at the start of the comic.

----------


## dietrich

Remember these scenes from the Son of Batman movie?






http://smahssa.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

http://smahssa.tumblr.com

----------


## fanfan13

> remember these scenes from the son of batman movie?


^^^^^this omg

----------


## adrikito

> remember these scenes from the son of batman movie?


hahahaha..

GOOD IMAGE FOR AVATAR.* FANFAN13*.

*dietrich* you need a avatar too.

----------


## dietrich

> hahahaha..
> 
> GOOD IMAGE FOR AVATAR.* FANFAN13*.
> 
> *dietrich* you need a avatar too.


Boom @ adrikito  :Smile:  I know you don't like the game but Damian looks great in it.

----------


## dietrich

> ^^^^^this omg


Yeah and the 1st picture is a reference to that scene when he tells Alfred how he likes his tea "Brown sugar instead of white, fresh cut lemon and a china cup"

----------


## dietrich

*Damian Wayne Redbird
*

----------


## adrikito

> boom @ adrikito  i know you don't like the game but damian looks great in it.


better than the damian nightwing.




> *Damian Wayne Redbird
> *


COOL But I hope don´t see that name as the Future Damian nickname.... RED hood, RED robin... We have enough RED in the nicknames..  :Mad:

----------


## dietrich

> better than the damian nightwing.
> 
> 
> 
> COOL But I hope don´t see that name as the Future Damian nickname.... RED hood, RED robin... We have enough RED in the nicknames..


Ha ha I know right and Redbird isn't really much of a superhero name. It doesn't suit Damian at all. It worked when he was with Wingman. But just that time and a one time thing.



LoL at Jason's shoulder pads in that Wingman suit.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Remember these scenes from the Son of Batman movie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://smahssa.tumblr.com


Clever interpretation of the Pennyworth tea scene.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Boom @ adrikito  I know you don't like the game but Damian looks great in it.


Nice avatar @ dietrich. Smoke bomb. Ninja vanish. 

Can't wait for this game.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Ha ha I know right and Redbird isn't really much of a superhero name. It doesn't suit Damian at all. It worked when he was with Wingman. But just that time and a one time thing.
> 
> 
> 
> LoL at Jason's shoulder pads in that Wingman suit.


Not just the shoulder pads look at those nails It's all so 80's.
They both look terrible.
Also anyone notice how the suits Damian designed himself are so flamboyant and avant garde?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Ha Damian so much drama. He would have to step out into the rain just to make it extra broody.


True. Ever notice how even in Batman Inc 8 [his death scene] the expression on his face is like a bad kid actor playing dead. I wonder if it was drawn like that on purpose to make it less heart breaking.

----------


## CPSparkles

I love this page so much. What is Damian doing with his hands? Is he teasing Jon for having a bedtime or for sleeping while crime is a foot?  :Smile: 

I so can't wait for this book.

Between this preview and the page below my excitement levels are hitting critical

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## rui no onna

> I love this page so much. What is Damian doing with his hands? Is he teasing Jon for having a bedtime or for sleeping while crime is a foot? 
> 
> I so can't wait for this book.


Seems to me he's *gasp* _asking_ Jon for a _favor_. Perhaps he's learned kidnapping isn't the best way to convince people to do things that he wants them to do. February 15th can't come soon enough.  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Seems to me he's *gasp* _asking_ Jon for a _favor_. Perhaps he's learned kidnapping isn't the best way to convince people to do things that he wants them to do. February 15th can't come soon enough.


11 days I'm counting down :Smile:

----------


## rui no onna

> 11 days I'm counting down


Where's that time machine when you need one.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Caivu

He's so tiny in DC Legends.

Screenshot_20170204-181711.jpg

----------


## CPSparkles

> He's so tiny in DC Legends.
> 
> Screenshot_20170204-181711.jpg


Awwww is this a game?

----------


## Caivu

> Awwww is this a game?


A free mobile game. He became unlockable today.

----------


## dietrich

> I love this page so much. What is Damian doing with his hands? Is he teasing Jon for having a bedtime or for sleeping while crime is a foot? 
> 
> I so can't wait for this book.
> 
> Between this preview and the page below my excitement levels are hitting critical


Looks like he is mocking him.

Can't wait too and their back and forth in that Forest spread is just pure joy.

----------


## dietrich

> He's so tiny in DC Legends.
> 
> Screenshot_20170204-181711.jpg


Nice though his still got old costume in this.

----------


## rui no onna

> I love this page so much. What is Damian doing with his hands? Is he teasing Jon for having a bedtime or for sleeping while crime is a foot?





> Looks like he is mocking him.


Genuine question, are the above comments just sarcasm or is clasping hands as if in prayer to ask for favors not a common gesture? Because I do that all the time. Seems to be pretty common in Japanese manga/anime, too. Is it just an Asian thing or something?

----------


## fanfan13

> Genuine question, are the above comments just sarcasm or is clasping hands as if in prayer to ask for favors not a common gesture? Because I do that all the time. Seems to be pretty common in Japanese manga/anime, too. Is it just an Asian thing or something?


I think Damian is teasing Jon for sleeping right there. It's because he puts his clasped hand at the side of his head which is the gesture for sleeping. Meanwhile if you put you clasped hands in front of your face, it means you're asking a favor to someone in front of you. Idk if this gesture is common or Asian thing, because I also sometimes do it when I'm begging someone for a favor. And I'm Asian too lol.

----------


## rui no onna

> I think Damian is teasing Jon for sleeping right there. It's because he puts his clasped hand at the side of his head which is the gesture for sleeping. Meanwhile if you put you clasped hands in front of your face, it means you're asking a favor to someone in front of you. Idk if this gesture is common or Asian thing, because I also sometimes do it when I'm begging someone for a favor. And I'm Asian too lol.


Gotcha. My interpretation is Damian has his hands clasped in front of him and not on the side of his face. I figured it's just because of the angle that it looks to be on the side.  :Smile: 

Of course, this is Damian so begging for a favor could quite probably be not within the realm of possibility.  :Big Grin:

----------


## fanfan13

> Of course, this is Damian so begging for a favor could quite probably be not within the realm of possibility.


This. That's why I think Damian's just making fun of Jon.

----------


## dietrich

> Genuine question, are the above comments just sarcasm or is clasping hands as if in prayer to ask for favors not a common gesture? Because I do that all the time. Seems to be pretty common in Japanese manga/anime, too. Is it just an Asian thing or something?


Yes some do it over here too in Europe too but like fanfan13 said it's the hand clasped together in front that is asking for a favour.
Hands clasped together to the side of the head indicates sleeping or going to bed.

----------


## fanfan13

> He's so tiny in DC Legends.
> 
> Attachment 44725


My son is so smol! Tbh I like his old Robin costume than the current one. Dick surprisingly did a good job!

What kind of game DC Legends is?

----------


## Fergus

> 


Nice lil matches it's missing bunny Supergirl.

----------


## adrikito

Image of Damian, thanks to *Aahz* in Red Hood Appreciation:

----------


## Caivu

> My son is so smol! Tbh I like his old Robin costume than the current one. Dick surprisingly did a good job!
> 
> What kind of game DC Legends is?


It's a free mobile game.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Image of Damian, thanks to *Aahz* in Red Hood Appreciation:


Cute with his gappy tooth and bat cow.

----------


## CPSparkles

#batfamily# In the Gotham Comic Con 





NOTE

I didn't come up with that title that's the official title



all art by 0yongyong0

----------


## fanfan13

> all art by 0yongyong0


So smol!! What are those black figures around him tho?

----------


## CPSparkles

> So smol!! What are those black figures around him tho?


I don't know trees or maybe they represent the demons he fights constantly or the Al Ghul heritage that follows him.
I love the tone of it.

----------


## DeathAteMyFruitcake

Did you guys read the latest Tom King's Batman issue? Damian was roasting Jason pretty hard!

----------


## adrikito

> Did you guys read the latest Tom King's Batman issue? Damian was roasting Jason pretty hard!


Welcome... Yeah, we talked about that previosly.. 

a Red Hood toy, Poor Damian..




> #batfamily# In the Gotham Comic Con 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't come up with that title that's the official title
> 
> 
> 
> all art by 0yongyong0


FUNNY IMAGE WITH DICK... And awesome image..

----------


## dietrich

Jason and Damian were so delightful in Batman#16 so here's a little strip of brothers being brothers. Enjoy

----------


## dietrich

http://ceara-banana.tumblr.com/

----------


## dietrich

> Did you guys read the latest Tom King's Batman issue? Damian was roasting Jason pretty hard! If you've read the issue, check out this review: https://comicsverse.com/batman-16-re...gers-and-bane/


Yeah that issue was brilliant. Tom King delivered on something fans have been wanting to see for ages. Great review.
Despite all the fights the boys all care for each other deep down. It was great to see the Batfamily together and just being a family we rarely ever get to see that.

If you want to view the discussion it's back on page 95 [men this thread is moving fast] but feel free to add any thoughts always welcome.

----------


## dietrich

> Did you guys read the latest Tom King's Batman issue? Damian was roasting Jason pretty hard!


Lol they were so funny. I would like to see more interaction between those two. Batman #16 showed that they can have very good banter and don't need to physically fight. Verbal sparring is better and Damian is awesome at burns.

I would also like to see their league of assassins connections explored or maybe the Supersons crossing over with the dark trinity of Jason, Bizarro and Artemis.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Did you guys read the latest Tom King's Batman issue? Damian was roasting Jason pretty hard!


Yep. The scene at batburger was great the robins played well off each other. Loved the dead again gag and poor Duke being confused by it all. The cliffhanger was also cool. I know it's not the guys, could be just randos dressed to look like them because I have to say those  costume looked pretty authentic.

----------


## CPSparkles

> http://ceara-banana.tumblr.com/


lol did he just put on the higher shelf?! You know I could totally see Jason doing something like that.

----------


## CPSparkles

We've 10 day's till Supersons I'm wondering what do you guys hope to see in this series?

I'm hoping that aside from adventure we see a fair bit of father son dynamics. I'm hoping that this book is gonna fix the Bruce and Damian dynamic. I hope we get something similar to the Bruce we had in Tomasi's B&R.

Obviously I don't want the parents to be in every issue or to take up equal panel space.  I also hope we see cameo's from other family members and other character from the DCU[possibly a cross over with the TT]

I also hope the boys carry on their frenemies dynamic but with a dash of the out of costume relationship that was hinted at in the Holiday Special [you know having each others phone number and such]

I'm hoping that Suren pops up in this book.

----------


## dietrich

i-dont-lose-either.tumblr.com

----------


## fanfan13

> Did you guys read the latest Tom King's Batman issue? Damian was roasting Jason pretty hard!


Yeah, it was amazing! The hype was real for that one. We've talked about it before in this thread. Even the Damian tag in tumblr exploded and it was all about that single issue. From this we can see how much people out there, including me, want to see all Batboys just relaxing and having fun with each other. The way King portrayed each Batboy off their mantle was so on point and everything bat family fans wanted to happen in canon. It was like fanfiction came true  :Smile: 

Seriously we need more issues like that in the future. 




> http://ceara-banana.tumblr.com/


aaahhhh I've seen this. I laughed so hard omg Jason you naughty older brother  :Wink:

----------


## fanfan13

> We've 10 day's till Supersons I'm wondering what do you guys hope to see in this series?
> 
> I'm hoping that aside from adventure we see a fair bit of father son dynamics. I'm hoping that this book is gonna fix the Bruce and Damian dynamic. I hope we get something similar to the Bruce we had in Tomasi's B&R.
> 
> Obviously I don't want the parents to be in every issue or to take up equal panel space.  I also hope we see cameo's from other family members and other character from the DCU[possibly a cross over with the TT]
> 
> I also hope the boys carry on their frenemies dynamic but with a dash of the out of costume relationship that was hinted at in the Holiday Special [you know having each others phone number and such]
> 
> I'm hoping that Suren pops up in this book.


SAME!

Yeah, I would want to see Bruce's and Damian's relationship eventually fixed in this Super Sons. The first look showed us how Damian most likely having issues with his father. I hope Tomasi will once again explore that.

Aside form that, it's obvious I want the story arcs to focus more on the Super Sons and their developing relationship. The "why is you name first?"/"I'm older"/"I'm taller"/"Shut up" is already so much fun and I can't wait to see more. I'm really happy Damian will get another best friend his age that is Jon Kent. It's just hard to resist another SuperBat you know.

I also want to see Talia making cameo appearance. So far she's always present in her son's titles (R:SOB, TT) I'm not surprised if she will appear in SS too. It seems like she's trying hard to fix her relationship with her son. I hope it will get explored too. Not to mention I think it's going to be fun to see Lois meeting Talia and talking about their sons  :Smile: 

I hope they will cross path with Teen Titans too, or Jon cameo-ing in TT.

And don't forget Nightwing _is_ a mandatory!

So much hype for this title! Can't wait!

----------


## dietrich

*Brother's fight*



baotam-ng


*Damian in his outfit from the Supersons preview*



dapandabanda

----------


## dietrich

> We've 10 day's till Supersons I'm wondering what do you guys hope to see in this series?
> 
> I'm hoping that aside from adventure we see a fair bit of father son dynamics. I'm hoping that this book is gonna fix the Bruce and Damian dynamic. I hope we get something similar to the Bruce we had in Tomasi's B&R.
> 
> Obviously I don't want the parents to be in every issue or to take up equal panel space.  I also hope we see cameo's from other family members and other character from the DCU[possibly a cross over with the TT]
> 
> I also hope the boys carry on their frenemies dynamic but with a dash of the out of costume relationship that was hinted at in the Holiday Special [you know having each others phone number and such]
> 
> I'm hoping that Suren pops up in this book.


Yeah I want to see the dads and some Bruce and Damian however i don't want a lot of it I don't want it taking over the book [the book is called Supersons so I want it focused on them]

I hope we get Maya and Goliath and Damian's pets.

I want the book to be a mix of their costumed life and their everyday life. I want to see the boys hang outside of crime fighting.

Yes fanfan Nightwing is mandatory

It would be interesting to have an issue which features their mums. I loved in RSOB when Bruce and Talia came to their sons aid and they took on the Lu'un Darga as a family. That was lovely to see.

[IMG]https://***********/batman-news.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/sob11.3.jpg?resize=560%2C820&quality=85&strip=info[/IMG]

----------


## dietrich

> SAME!
> 
> Yeah, I would want to see Bruce's and Damian's relationship eventually fixed in this Super Sons. The first look showed us how Damian most likely having issues with his father. I hope Tomasi will once again explore that.
> 
> Aside form that, it's obvious I want the story arcs to focus more on the Super Sons and their developing relationship. The "why is you name first?"/"I'm older"/"I'm taller"/"Shut up" is already so much fun and I can't wait to see more. I'm really happy Damian will get another best friend his age that is Jon Kent. It's just hard to resist another SuperBat you know.
> 
> I also want to see Talia making cameo appearance. So far she's always present in her son's titles (R:SOB, TT) I'm not surprised if she will appear in SS too. It seems like she's trying hard to fix her relationship with her son. I hope it will get explored too. 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you imagine those two? I keep trying to imagine how it will go and I just can't visualise it. I imagine the scene where Talia talks about Damian will be similar to the one of Damian telling Jon about his pets, being dead and coming back to life.

----------


## Fergus

> http://ceara-banana.tumblr.com/


That's very funny.
My older brother did stuff like that when I was younger. I didn't find it funny then though.

----------


## rui no onna

> We've 10 day's till Supersons I'm wondering what do you guys hope to see in this series?


Mxy and Bat-Mite. Maybe a visit to Li'L Gotham.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fergus

> *Brother's fight*
> 
> 
> 
> baotam-ng


He also did rubbish like this. Ahh memories.

----------


## Fergus

> We've 10 day's till Supersons I'm wondering what do you guys hope to see in this series?
> 
> I'm hoping that aside from adventure we see a fair bit of father son dynamics. I'm hoping that this book is gonna fix the Bruce and Damian dynamic. I hope we get something similar to the Bruce we had in Tomasi's B&R.
> 
> Obviously I don't want the parents to be in every issue or to take up equal panel space.  I also hope we see cameo's from other family members and other character from the DCU[possibly a cross over with the TT]
> 
> I also hope the boys carry on their frenemies dynamic but with a dash of the out of costume relationship that was hinted at in the Holiday Special [you know having each others phone number and such]
> 
> I'm hoping that Suren pops up in this book.


I liked Tomasi's Batman and Robin and I love the father son dynamic between Bruce and Damian but honestly now that I think about it I hope this book is focused on just the boys. Sure cameos every now and again are okay I just don't want the dads taking focus away or being involved in every adventure.
I would like to see Maya and Kathy involved , also Goliath.

----------


## Fergus

> Did you guys read the latest Tom King's Batman issue? Damian was roasting Jason pretty hard!


He sure did. Not the biggest fan of all the family hanging out and being all lovey dovey but I really enjoyed the issue and now I want more of the same.

----------


## Fergus

There was a discussion over on the Dick Grayson Appreciation thread about the best to use to fix the batfamily and I think that King showed that it can easily and should be be done in one of the main batbooks. Batman #16 was a step in that direction.
Heck they can even spread it out across various books instead of burdening Nightwing with that responsibility. All Star, Tec, Nightwing, Supersons, TT, Titans, Batgirl can have their own version of the batboys bonding scene or whatever.

----------


## dietrich

> Mxy and Bat-Mite. Maybe a visit to Li'L Gotham.


He can introduce Maps to Jon.
There was a comic featuring Damian and Bat-Mite right? anyone know the title?

----------


## Fergus

> He can introduce Maps to Jon.
> There was a comic featuring Damian and Bat-Mite right? anyone know the title?

----------


## dietrich

> There was a discussion over on the Dick Grayson Appreciation thread about the best to use to fix the batfamily and I think that King showed that it can easily and should be be done in one of the main batbooks. Batman #16 was a step in that direction.
> Heck they can even spread it out across various books instead of burdening Nightwing with that responsibility. All Star, Tec, Nightwing, Supersons, TT, Titans, Batgirl can have their own version of the batboys bonding scene or whatever.


Yeah it will be really cool if King carries on featuring the rest of the family [some how I don't think that's gonna happen though] Though I still think Tec is the book to do it in.

----------


## dietrich

> 


Thank you. Another one added to my to read list  :Smile:

----------


## fanfan13

> It would be interesting to have an issue which features their mums. I loved in RSOB when Bruce and Talia came to their sons aid and they took on the Lu'un Darga as a family. That was lovely to see.
> 
> [IMG]https://***********/batman-news.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/sob11.3.jpg?resize=560%2C820&quality=85&strip=info[/IMG]


I still can't believe we actually have this family working _together_ in the main continuity. I'll be lying if I say I want to see them no more.

----------


## fanfan13

> Can you imagine those two? I keep trying to imagine how it will go and I just can't visualise it. I imagine the scene where Talia talks about Damian will be similar to the one of Damian telling Jon about his pets, being dead and coming back to life.


Actually I imagine their first meeting would definitely be very, very awkward. Btw are Lois and Talia already knowing each other or not?




> There was a discussion over on the Dick Grayson Appreciation thread about the best to use to fix the batfamily and I think that King showed that it can easily and should be be done in one of the main batbooks. Batman #16 was a step in that direction.
> Heck they can even spread it out across various books *instead of burdening Nightwing with that responsibility*. All Star, Tec, Nightwing, Supersons, TT, Titans, Batgirl can have their own version of the batboys bonding scene or whatever.


It seems like Nightwing is really the center of the Batfam. But yeah I guess it should be done in the main bat titles, like batman or tec.

----------


## fanfan13

I also like this scene in R:SOB

Robin Batman Talia.jpg

Batman and Talia were like a divorced couple in a rare family outing who temporarily decided to put their differences aside for their son's sake.

----------


## dietrich

> Actually I imagine their first meeting would definitely be very, very awkward. Btw are Lois and Talia already knowing each other or not?


I don't believe they've ever met.

----------


## dietrich

> I also like this scene in R:SOB
> 
> Robin Batman Talia.jpg
> 
> Batman and Talia were like a divorced couple in a rare family outing who temporarily decided to put their differences aside for their son's sake.


Oh I loved it and all their bickering I would love to see the 3 of the join forces again. They were very funny and endearing in RSOB but I feel that they never properly addressed the whole Talia going nuts issue. It was all sort of glossed over. I mean in Batman Inc 13 when she comes to fight Bruce after Damian's death he spends ages making out with her instead of fighting her.

----------


## Fergus

> I found it for you. His exact words for the question asking him which Robins are easiest and hardest for him to write were 'Tim is the easiest for me, Damian is probably the hardest because he has such a heightened personality.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you try to remeber the source for this claim that Bat Office can't use him? The two closest nuggests addressing this issue I could find were the following:
> 
> 1. An anonymous person claimed to have gotten this response from Tom King concerning Damian on tumblr. Not very trustworthy, but interesting if true: 'I wrote Tom King a letter about how the Damian situation made me feel, he told me that he does in fact like Damian a lot and that keeping him out was DCs decision since he will play a big part in the new rebirth universe he was very polite and even said how Damian is very proud of his Arabic heritage.'
> 
> ...


Is this the information you were looking for about Damian being off limits https://www.bleedingcool.com/2016/08...an-wayne-much/

----------


## Fergus

> Yeah I want to see the dads and some Bruce and Damian however i don't want a lot of it I don't want it taking over the book [the book is called Supersons so I want it focused on them]
> 
> I hope we get Maya and Goliath and Damian's pets.
> 
> I want the book to be a mix of their costumed life and their everyday life. I want to see the boys hang outside of crime fighting.
> 
> Yes fanfan Nightwing is mandatory
> 
> It would be interesting to have an issue which features their mums. I loved in RSOB when Bruce and Talia came to their sons aid and they took on the Lu'un Darga as a family. That was lovely to see.
> ...


As much as I liked the above team up in R:SOB I hope it doesn't happen too much in Supersons, hate for the focus to be too much on the parents and family issues instead of the boys and their adventures.

----------


## dietrich

*Injustice Verse*

Sometimes Damian gets chills and doesn't understand why

----------


## dietrich

Thoughts on Batman #16, do 13 year olds order happy meals or get excited about meal toys? That seems out of character for Damian along with the calling people by their 1st names.

----------


## dietrich

> As much as I liked the above team up in R:SOB I hope it doesn't happen too much in Supersons, hate for the focus to be too much on the parents and family issues instead of the boys and their adventures.


No i don't mean having a team up like in RSOB that's not what I'm saying just that I would like see Bruce and Damian's relationship touched on and maybe a cameo from Talia also. Just want to see caring parents.

----------


## rui no onna

> Thoughts on Batman #16, do 13 year olds order happy meals or get excited about meal toys? That seems out of character for Damian along with the calling people by their 1st names.


Dick ordered the Happy Meal for Damian. Damian specifically mentions he didn't want a Happy Meal. He's pretty much acting like he doesn't want the toy until Jason said he'll take the toy if Damian doesn't want it so of course Damian's competitiveness kicks in. I think one needs to make allowances for the fact that Damian didn't experience a normal childhood. I don't think it's unusual for him to yearn for stuff he missed out on despite how grown-up he tries to act.

That said, I remember being in high school and having lots of 15-16 year old classmates collecting action figures and Gundams.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## adrikito

> *Brother's fight*


Good fanarts of Jason against Damian.




> 


I remember that Cover... FUNNY.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Good fanarts of Jason against Damian.


Yeah all these fanart and #16 are making yearn to see more of these two. There's something there that can be very interesting if explored.

----------


## adrikito

> Yeah all these fanart and #16 are making yearn to see more of these two. There's something there that can be very interesting if explored.


Yeah, I remember that chapter.

Dick is the... SUPERBROTHER...  :Cool:  Jason the annoying brother.  :Wink:

----------


## CPSparkles

> No i don't mean having a team up like in RSOB that's not what I'm saying just that I would like see Bruce and Damian's relationship touched on and maybe a cameo from Talia also. Just want to see caring parents.


The 1st name thing was out of character but as rui no onna said Dick ordered the meal and I think 13 year old still do order kid meals / collect burger toys. I only hope it was a vegetarian kid's meal Dick.

----------


## CPSparkles

> *Injustice Verse*
> 
> Sometimes Damian gets chills and doesn't understand why


This is a good depiction of Deadman Dick watching over Damian. Glad Damian has gone back to Robin in the upcoming games. Playing as Damian Nightwing was a constant reminder of what happened to Dick.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Yeah, I remember that chapter.
> 
> Dick is the... SUPERBROTHER...  Jason the annoying brother.


Yeah Dick takes him to play video games and Jason steals his toys and teases him  :Smile:  but I like that though. I wonder what kind of brother[?] Duke will be? One who takes you to the movies.

----------


## CPSparkles

> There was a discussion over on the Dick Grayson Appreciation thread about the best to use to fix the batfamily and I think that King showed that it can easily and should be be done in one of the main batbooks. Batman #16 was a step in that direction.
> Heck they can even spread it out across various books instead of burdening Nightwing with that responsibility. All Star, Tec, Nightwing, Supersons, TT, Titans, Batgirl can have their own version of the batboys bonding scene or whatever.


And RHATO. I actually like the idea of showing the family dynamics across various books instead of just the one. makes it feel so much more like a shared universe but doubt it will happen though. Don't think batfamily dynamics is priority at DC. Shame really.

----------


## adrikito

> Yeah Dick takes him to play video games and Jason steals his toys and teases him  
> 
> but I like that though. I wonder what kind of brother[?] Duke will be? One who takes you to the movies.


I don´t know... I only remember the end of ROBIN WAR with both talking.. 

Is older than Damian but...* I imagine that damian see Duke like a rookie*(like the others of We are Robin).. and he is a rookie comparing him with damian in the hero world.

----------


## Aahz

> Dick is the... SUPERBROTHER...  Jason the annoying brother.


As a Jason Fan, I really don't like this direction. (And if we go by their own books Dick can be imo way more annoying than Jason.)

----------


## adrikito

> As a Jason Fan, I really don't like this direction. (And if we go by their own books Dick can be imo way more annoying than Jason.)


Yeah, Dick is annoying too, Damian mentioned it, time ago..

... I am Jason fan too.. But Dick is the loving brother.. and Jason the brother That makes fun of you..

----------


## Aahz

> ... I am Jason fan too.. But Dick is the loving brother..
> 
> Yeah, Dick is annoying too.. But I put that Jason is annoying with Damian..


The problem is just that Jasons potrait seems allways quite negative (in comparison to the others) in the Bat-office books. 

Here they portrait him again as the "Foolish Sibling" who doesn't really takes things serious. If he is supposed to be one of the older family members, they should let him act more mature.

----------


## adrikito

> The problem is just that Jasons potrait seems allways quite negative (in comparison to the others) in the Bat-office books. 
> 
> Here they portrait him again as the cocky one who doesn't really takes things serious. If he is supposed to be one of the older family members, they should let him act more mature.


OK... Now I understand the problem..

I respect the character and I understand that he is one of the oldest members of the Bat-family.

Act more mature.... I think that his reaction for Bizarro Dangerous existence was quite mature... In the first moment that he saw the monster.

----------


## fanfan13

> Dick ordered the Happy Meal for Damian. Damian specifically mentions he didn't want a Happy Meal. He's pretty much acting like he doesn't want the toy until Jason said he'll take the toy if Damian doesn't want it so of course Damian's competitiveness kicks in. I think one needs to make allowances for the fact that Damian didn't experience a normal childhood. I don't think it's unusual for him to yearn for stuff he missed out on despite how grown-up he tries to act.
> 
> That said, I remember being in high school and having lots of 15-16 year old classmates collecting action figures and Gundams.


Agreed!!! Especially the part about Damian missing his childhood.

LMAO even I see adults collecting action figures and building Gundams. Anyway generally I don't think it's weird for 13 years old to eat happy meals. I still consider those junior high schoolers children after all.

----------


## fanfan13

> The problem is just that Jasons potrait seems allways quite negative (in comparison to the others) in the Bat-office books. 
> 
> Here they portrait him again as the "Foolish Sibling" who doesn't really takes things serious. If he is supposed to be one of the older family members, they should let him act more mature.


I personally don't have a problem with that. It's nice to see him relaxing and just having fun.

----------


## dietrich

Okay I guess I don't know many 13 year olds, I'll take you guys' word on that  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> The problem is just that Jasons potrait seems allways quite negative (in comparison to the others) in the Bat-office books. 
> 
> Here they portrait him again as the "Foolish Sibling" who doesn't really takes things serious. If he is supposed to be one of the older family members, they should let him act more mature.


I won't say that he came off as foolish sibling in that burger scene. He just came across as an older brother teasing a younger one. in B&RE when he wanted to take underage Tim to get a beer that was irresponsible and out of character or in Robin War where he took the kids to steal tires that was foolish sibling but here he was solid imo. This was normal behaviour.

I know Jason is quite serious, mature and kind of a loner in his title but no one is like that 24/7 he is allowed to let his hair down and relax. That's what he's doing here.

----------


## dietrich

> OK... Now I understand the problem..
> 
> I respect the character and I understand that he is one of the oldest members of the Bat-family.
> 
> Act more mature.... I think that his reaction for Bizarro Dangerous existence was quite mature... In the first moment that he saw the monster.


I liked the bit were he gave him that superman toy.

----------


## fanfan13

> The 1st name thing was out of character but as rui no onna said Dick ordered the meal and I think 13 year old still do order kid meals / collect burger toys. I only hope it was a *vegetarian* kid's meal Dick.


is damian still a vegan? I thought he was just into the situation and it was only temporary. I mean, he ate chickens in B&R (i don't remember what issue, if I'm not wrong it's the day after he did the "mission" with JL).

----------


## dietrich

> is damian still a vegan? I thought he was just into the situation and it was only temporary. I mean, he ate chickens in B&R (i don't remember what issue, if I'm not wrong it's the day after he did the "mission" with JL).


Did he? I know Alfred served chicken. Oh my gosh you are right he did didn't he well that's just wrong. I liked that about the character. Morrison I'm sure would be upset being a vegetarian himself

----------


## fanfan13

> Did he? I know Alfred served chicken. Oh my gosh you are right he did didn't he well that's just wrong. I liked that about the character. Morrison I'm sure would be upset being a vegetarian himself


he ate chicken!!.JPG

I feel indifferent lol probably bcs I don't really like to eat vegetables.

----------


## dietrich

> he ate chicken!!.JPG
> 
> I feel indifferent lol probably bcs I don't really like to eat vegetables.


Oh no look at him, he's really chowing down on it. I liked him as a vegetarian it was a really positive aspect of the character  :Frown: 

Is that a cup cake in his hand? who serves cup cakes with chicken?

----------


## rui no onna

> is damian still a vegan? I thought he was just into the situation and it was only temporary. I mean, he ate chickens in B&R (i don't remember what issue, if I'm not wrong it's the day after he did the "mission" with JL).


Even if he's not vegetarian, I would expect he'd still avoid beef. Oh well, at least he smushed the burger on Jason's face instead of eating it?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

> Even if he's not vegetarian, I would expect he'd still avoid beef. Oh well, at least he smushed the burger on Jason's face instead of eating it?


lol  :Smile: but what about Jerry the turkey?

----------


## fanfan13

> Oh no look at him, he's really chowing down on it. I liked him as a vegetarian it was a really positive aspect of the character 
> 
> Is that a cup cake in his hand? who serves cup cakes with chicken?


It's possible he was that excited and very hungry after he worked with the JL that he forgot he was supposed to avoid beef lol. But yeah you're right! Who eats chicken and cup cakes at the same time? That's just... gross. 




> Even if he's not vegetarian, I would expect he'd still avoid beef. Oh well, at least he smushed the burger on Jason's face instead of eating it?


Jason deserved it. He stole the red hood figure!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rac7d*

> Oh no look at him, he's really chowing down on it. I liked him as a vegetarian it was a really positive aspect of the character 
> 
> Is that a cup cake in his hand? who serves cup cakes with chicken?


its cornbread you jive turkey

----------


## oasis1313

Damian's just a little kid.  You can't expect him to make big emotional commitments just yet.  He's hungry, he sees a chicklen leg, he's gonna go for it.

----------


## Aahz

> I know Jason is quite serious, mature and kind of a loner in his title but no one is like that 24/7 he is allowed to let his hair down and relax. That's what he's doing here.


But this serious behaviour is almost never shown when he is in the big cross over events.
And Jason should probably act more relaxed around the Outlaws, than around the Batfamily.


Btw. with damians up bringing, don't you think that he should have similar eating manners than Bruce?

----------


## fanfan13

> Btw. with damians up bringing, don't you think that he should have similar eating manners than Bruce?


Hmm I don't really pay attention to his table manner but yeah I guess he should have. But I love how messy he ate in that panel I shared above. It's so obvious he's very excited and hungry at the same time. Very child-like.

Idk, I mean I love every time Damian acts childish. It shows how much his character has developed.

----------


## adrikito

> he ate chicken!!.JPG
> 
> I feel indifferent lol probably bcs I don't really like to eat vegetables.
> 
> I mean I love every time Damian acts childish. It shows how much his character has developed.


I liked his Childish personality too..

I forgot this moment.. Now I remember that, after his resurrection he ate meat.

Nothing against that(I am not vegetarian) but.. is a BIG PROBLEM that DC forget these IMPORTANT things, A vegetarian doesn´t eat meat.




> I liked the bit were he gave him that superman toy.


I liked too..

----------


## dietrich

> its cornbread you jive turkey


Cornbread. Okay I've heard that item mentioned in American movies but we don't have that here. Looked like a cup cake to me.

----------


## dietrich

> I liked his Childish personality too..
> 
> I forgot this moment.. Now I remember that, after his resurrection he ate meat.
> 
> Nothing against that(I am not vegetarian) but.. is a BIG PROBLEM that DC forget these IMPORTANT things, A vegetarian doesn´t eat meat.


That's what bugs me. I'm not a vegetarian but it was an important part of the character's development and growth; a distinctive trait and they should have remembered.

----------


## dietrich

> But this serious behaviour is almost never shown when he is in the big cross over events.
> And Jason should probably act more relaxed around the Outlaws, than around the Batfamily.
> 
> 
> Btw. with damians up bringing, don't you think that he should have similar eating manners than Bruce?


With these new outlaws no he shouldn't since he just met them. He would be more relaxed with his family. I agree that his characterisation in crossover's have not been the best but this was a good representation. It was a positive representation. The upcoming issues when things get serious that's when I would expect to see his serious side not when he's just hanging out eating a burger.

Animated Damian I would expect to have the same table manners as Bruce but comic Damian is a spoilt prince the type of boy who probably threw food at servants for sport and got away with. I expect he has impeccable table manners when he needs to but gets away with being a slob if he wants to.

----------


## dietrich

http://inkydandy.tumblr.com

----------


## Aahz

> With these new outlaws no he shouldn't since he just met them.


But he also didn't act like this around Roy.

----------


## dietrich

> But he also didn't act like this around Roy.


Well maybe they are trying to lighten him up. If in the later issues of I am Bane they showed him being serious at serious moments would you still have a problem or if in the upcoming Nightwing book if he is shown as mature and friendlyish to Dick would that bother you?
I don't see why he can't be mature when necessary and relaxed when necessary. He is supposed to be part of the batfamily and in recently in RHATO things were pretty chill between him and Bruce.

----------


## KrustyKid

> http://inkydandy.tumblr.com


Nice, these are awesome

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## dietrich

Inspired by Batman #16 by Inkydandy

----------


## dietrich

> Nice, these are awesome


Thanks I love that 1st picture. He's revelling in battle.

----------


## dietrich

> 


I like this. Nice posting

----------


## CPSparkles

> Attachment 44823
> 
> I feel indifferent lol probably bcs I don't really like to eat vegetables.


Shame that he's no longer vegetarian there's this article by comic verse about vegetarian superheroes and Damian was in it. That was a cool.
https://comicsverse.com/saving-human...animal-rights/

----------


## CPSparkles

> Inspired by Batman #16 by Inkydandy


Cool nice that they managed to squeeze Tim in.

----------


## Rac7d*

wow this thread has really picked up  i think a year ago it 

only had half as mnay views as the tim drake one, you go damian

----------


## adrikito

> Inspired by Batman #16 by Inkydandy


AWESOME.. Even with Tim.  :Wink:

----------


## dietrich

> AWESOME.. Even with Tim.


Why does fan art always have Jason with the white patch of hair?

----------


## dietrich

> wow this thread has really picked up  i think a year ago it 
> 
> only had half as mnay views as the tim drake one, you go damian


New readers and new fans. I started reading comics last summer.

----------


## adrikito

> Why does fan art always have Jason with the white patch of hair?


I see that many times but I don´t know..  :Confused:  Maybe another old Jason fans understand that..

----------


## dietrich

> I see that many times but I don´t know..  Maybe another old Jason fans understand that..


I think maybe some fans really like it and don't want to let go.

I liked his hair like that it made him standout from the others though it also made him look like that dude from Voltron.  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

How do you guys feel about the way Damian is depicted ie that he isn't often drawn as tan or of mixed ethnicity.
Do you think he should be more tan? Is he fine just the way he is?

I see a lot of art where they have him really tan personally I don't mind though I don't think Arabic or half Arabic people are actually that dark. Plus he's only part Chinese I think.

What do you guys think? Do you mind or are you not bothered?

----------


## Drako

> Why does fan art always have Jason with the white patch of hair?


Because of this.



I don't know why his fans choose to like this, but he is getting white patch of hair ever since.

bigger image: https://wtfdccomics.files.wordpress....obin-5-015.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> Because of this.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why his fans choose to like this, but he is getting white patch of hair ever since.
> 
> bigger image: https://wtfdccomics.files.wordpress....obin-5-015.jpg


I forgot he used to have red hair.

----------


## Fergus

> How do you guys feel about the way Damian is depicted ie that he isn't often drawn as tan or of mixed ethnicity.
> Do you think he should be more tan? Is he fine just the way he is?
> 
> I see a lot of art where they have him really tan personally I don't mind though I don't think Arabic or half Arabic people are actually that dark. Plus he's only part Chinese I think.
> 
> What do you guys think? Do you mind or are you not bothered?


It would be nice to see his ethnicity reflected in the way he is drawn. He doesn't have to be too tanned just visually different from the rest of the batboys. Although Ra's and talia are normally depicted as caucasian so there's that.

----------


## Fergus

> http://inkydandy.tumblr.com


Nice pictures.

----------


## adrikito

> Because of this.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why his fans choose to like this, but he is getting white patch of hair ever since.
> 
> bigger image: https://wtfdccomics.files.wordpress....obin-5-015.jpg


Pre-flashpoint Jason with his "Robin"(I forget the name)... Maybe Scarlett...

Is scary... Like Damian the current Jason is better in my opinion...

----------


## Fergus

> Pre-flashpoint Jason with his "Robin"(I forget the name)... Maybe Scarlett...
> 
> Is scary... Like Damian the current Jason is better than that in my opinion... 
> 
> *Batman and Robin Vol 1 chapter 5... no?*


Yes she was called Scarlett. That red hood was a bad guy and his costume was ugly. Jason looks much better now and I like his current direction. Red Hood and the Outlaws is very good and Artemis is hot.

----------


## adrikito

> Yes she was called Scarlett. That red hood was a bad guy and his costume was ugly. Jason looks much better now and I like his current direction. Red Hood and the Outlaws is very good and Artemis is hot.


Yeah, is true.. His current direction is his definitive direction.. And yes, Artemis isn´t Starfire but is hot.

----------


## Aioros22

The witch patch getting received by the fanarts start with "Hush" when Jason first shows up before Winnick wrote him:

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com...4623529b4e.jpg


Morrison`s Jason is more than a bad guy. He`s a meta commentary on Jason and Batman office at large. It`s obviously something that only works once, tho.

----------


## Fergus

> Yeah, is true.. His current direction is his definitive direction.. And yes, Artemis isn´t Starfire but is hot.


She is similar to Starfire with the long hair and powerhouse  :Big Grin:

----------


## dietrich

> Yes she was called Scarlett. That red hood was a bad guy and his costume was ugly. Jason looks much better now and I like his current direction. Red Hood and the Outlaws is very good and Artemis is hot.


I liked Red hood and Scarlett in B&R but the recent RHATO has been stellar.

I also prefer this team to Kori and Roy cos those were Dick's friends and didn't feel quite right but this dark trinity feels just right. He's got his own amazon and superman. I like that instead of Dick's hand me downs.

Yes Artemis is very hot and powerful. I also prefer her personality to Kori's.

----------


## dietrich

*Into Battle by baotam-ng
*

----------


## adrikito

> *into battle by baotam-ng
> *


woooooooww




> She is similar to Starfire with the long hair and powerhouse


Both are similar(Hot redheads) but differents... Starfire is like a wizard and Artemis(one amazon) a warrior..

Before this comic I did not know artemis(only that she was a amazon), but I see Bizarro in this outlaws and I thought... I see FUN, this can be interesting.. and yes, that happened..

*I see the Current Outlaws as the DEFINITIVE OUTLAWS.. Change the current team is a nonsense..*

----------


## dietrich

> woooooooww


Stuff like that some people have talent.

----------


## Fergus

> *Into Battle by baotam-ng
> *


Nice......

----------


## dietrich

Is Artemis a Wonder Woman character or is she new?

----------


## Drako

> The witch patch getting received by the fanarts start with "Hush" when Jason first shows up before Winnick wrote him:
> 
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com...4623529b4e.jpg
> 
> 
> Morrison`s Jason is more than a bad guy. He`s a meta commentary on Jason and Batman office at large. It`s obviously something that only works once, tho.


Yeah, i completely forgot about that. 
You are correct.

----------


## adrikito

> Is Artemis a Wonder Woman character or is she new?


Wonderwoman character since WW 301 in 1983.

http://comicvine.gamespot.com/artemis/4005-2359/

She appears even in one Animated WW film..

----------


## Aahz

> Well maybe they are trying to lighten him up. If in the later issues of I am Bane they showed him being serious at serious moments would you still have a problem or if in the upcoming Nightwing book if he is shown as mature and friendlyish to Dick would that bother you?
> I don't see why he can't be mature when necessary and relaxed when necessary. He is supposed to be part of the batfamily and in recently in RHATO things were pretty chill between him and Bruce.


If things like Batman #16 stay an exception, it wouldn't brother me, but sofar thats not the case.

----------


## dietrich

> If things like Batman #16 stay an exception, it wouldn't brother me, but sofar thats not the case.


Wait are you saying that the Jason in RHATO at the moment would never act that way. The Jason who shared a burger with Batman and was seen relaxing with him even making that joke about I have 1 question for you.

The Jason who tried to reach out to Damian in RHATO the same guy that was teasing Damian in B&R Convergence while Damian was being hostile.
Because I think he would totally act that way.

----------


## dietrich

> Wonderwoman character since WW 301 in 1983.
> 
> http://comicvine.gamespot.com/artemis/4005-2359/
> 
> She appears even in one Animated WW film..


Ah thanks. I saw that movie but I don't remember her, though that was a while ago. I'll have to read up on her cos I quite like her in RHATO.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Why does fan art always have Jason with the white patch of hair?


Because he had that when he came back from the grave.

----------


## CPSparkles

> How do you guys feel about the way Damian is depicted ie that he isn't often drawn as tan or of mixed ethnicity.
> Do you think he should be more tan? Is he fine just the way he is?
> 
> I see a lot of art where they have him really tan personally I don't mind though I don't think Arabic or half Arabic people are actually that dark. Plus he's only part Chinese I think.
> 
> What do you guys think? Do you mind or are you not bothered?


I really don't mind. You would think they would make a point of showing his heritage for diversity points because I bet a lot of people who don't read comics aren't even aware that Damian is mixed. I see a lot of fan art that have him with dark skin and I don't mind. I mean mixed race people come in all shapes and tones so there isn't a definitive colour he should be. So long as they are consistent in his representation that's all that matters and sadly they haven't been.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Because of this.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why his fans choose to like this, but he is getting white patch of hair ever since.
> 
> bigger image: https://wtfdccomics.files.wordpress....obin-5-015.jpg


Ughh Jason looks much better now.

----------


## CPSparkles

> *Into Battle by baotam-ng
> *


Goliath looks amazing. I hope he's still in Supersons as notice Damian has a hoover bike and I haven't seen him on any of the covers iirc.

----------


## Aahz

> The Jason who tried to reach out to Damian in RHATO the same guy that was teasing Damian in B&R Convergence while Damian was being hostile.
> Because I think he would totally act that way.


Convergence Jason is not the same guy, that was the pre reboot version.

And the problem is not that Jason is relaxed, the problem is that they are not really showing his more serious side in the main events. And Jason shouldn't be the funny guy of the Batfamily.

----------


## dietrich

> Convergence Jason is not the same guy, that was the pre reboot version.
> 
> And the problem is not that Jason is relaxed, the problem is that they are not really showing his more serious side in the main events. And Jason shouldn't be the funny guy of the Batfamily.


Okay but RHATO is the same guy.

And that's why I asked if later on in this arc if they showed him being serious at a serious moment would that make it okay would that you happy with the relaxed moment in batburger?

----------


## Aahz

> I really don't mind. You would think they would make a point of showing his heritage for diversity points because I bet a lot of people who don't read comics aren't even aware that Damian is mixed. I see a lot of fan art that have him with dark skin and I don't mind. I mean mixed race people come in all shapes and tones so there isn't a definitive colour he should be. So long as they are consistent in his representation that's all that matters and sadly they haven't been.


He is drawn white since he was introduced, I don't think they should change it. And neither Talia nor Ras are usually particularly dark skinned, so why should Damian (who has a white father) be that tanned?

Btw. am I the only one who things it's strange that Damian has now suddenly green eyes?

----------


## CPSparkles

> He is drawn white since he was introduced, I don't think they should change it. And neither Talia nor Ras are usually particularly dark skinned, so why should Damian (who has a white father) be that tanned?
> 
> Btw. am I the only one who things it's strange that Damian has now suddenly green eyes?


This is why i say his representation is not consistent but I hope they keep it green anything to make him stand out from the rest of Bruce's blue eyed dark haired menagerie.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian's just a little kid.  You can't expect him to make big emotional commitments just yet.  He's hungry, he sees a chicklen leg, he's gonna go for it.


But he's not like a regular little kid. He is a lot more focused and determined than kids his age. It was an oversight on the part of the B&R writers.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Hmm I don't really pay attention to his table manner but yeah I guess he should have. But I love how messy he ate in that panel I shared above. It's so obvious he's very excited and hungry at the same time. Very child-like.
> 
> Idk, I mean I love every time Damian acts childish. It shows how much his character has developed.


I love it when he acts his age but I don't want it to happen all the time because that's not the Damian I know but in things like Lil' Gotham which isn't serious or like in these scene's from Batman Inc







He's still the Damian we know and love but he is also a kid.

----------


## dietrich

> I love it when he acts his age but I don't want it to happen all the time because that's not the Damian I know but in things like Lil' Gotham which isn't serious or like in these scene's from Batman Inc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's still the Damian we know and love but he is also a kid.


GOD Chris Burnham draws the best Damian. Forgot how much I loved this series.

----------


## CPSparkles

> GOD Chris Burnham draws the best Damian. Forgot how much I loved this series.


He does doesn't he  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

> SAME!
> 
> Yeah, I would want to see Bruce's and Damian's relationship eventually fixed in this Super Sons. The first look showed us how Damian most likely having issues with his father. I hope Tomasi will once again explore that.
> 
> Aside form that, it's obvious I want the story arcs to focus more on the Super Sons and their developing relationship. The "why is you name first?"/"I'm older"/"I'm taller"/"Shut up" is already so much fun and I can't wait to see more. I'm really happy Damian will get another best friend his age that is Jon Kent. It's just hard to resist another SuperBat you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we do get the mums I doubt it will go down like this........

----------


## Godlike13

Ill put money on that were gonna get the moms.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Ill put money on that were gonna get the moms.


That would be so good. Can you imagine Talia and Lois? They're not gonna get along one bit. I'm hoping there'll be fireworks.

----------


## fanfan13

> How do you guys feel about the way Damian is depicted ie that he isn't often drawn as tan or of mixed ethnicity.
> Do you think he should be more tan? Is he fine just the way he is?
> 
> I see a lot of art where they have him really tan personally I don't mind though I don't think Arabic or half Arabic people are actually that dark. Plus he's only part Chinese I think.
> 
> What do you guys think? Do you mind or are you not bothered?


Eh, I don't mind the way Damian is because Ra's and Talia have often been depicted with lighter color and don't forget Damian is mixed. He has a Caucasian father and has a little Chinese descent. It makes sense to see him with lighter color that is white passing. I also think Arabs are not that dark either, at least compared to me (I am mid brown although my natural color is a shade lighter, kinda yellowish) they are lighter. Not to mention brown skin tone has a wide spectrum, meaning we can be as light a bread and as dark as chocolate. I think diversity is not only about skin color, but also about physical shape and culture (thoughts and behavior). It's a shame some people only care about color, but ignorant about others.




> He is drawn white since he was introduced, I don't think they should change it. And neither Talia nor Ras are usually particularly dark skinned, so why should Damian (who has a white father) be that tanned?
> 
> Btw. am I the only one who things it's strange that Damian has now suddenly green eyes?


Agreed.

That's what I asked before in this thread. His eyes have become green. The first time I saw him with that color was in R:SOB. After that his next appearances without mask he's always had green eyes, except in Superman #10/#11 because Kalisz still colored his eyes blue.




> GOD Chris Burnham draws the best Damian. Forgot how much I loved this series.


I love Chris Burnham's Damian! He's so tiny and childish I just can't...

----------


## fanfan13

> If we do get the mums I doubt it will go down like this........


LOL definitely not! I can't imagine Lois and Talia being like that. Instead it's either gonna be awkward between them or they will argue with each other. Both of them are strong-minded women. It will be a chaos  :Wink:

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

> Eh, I don't mind the way Damian is because Ra's and Talia have often been depicted with lighter color and don't forget Damian is mixed. He has a Caucasian father and has a little Chinese descent. It makes sense to see him with lighter color that is white passing. I also think Arabs are not that dark either, at least compared to me (I am mid brown although my natural color is a shade lighter, kinda yellowish) they are lighter. Not to mention brown skin tone has a wide spectrum, meaning we can be as light a bread and as dark as chocolate. I think diversity is not only about skin color, but also about physical shape and culture (thoughts and behavior). It's a shame some people only care about color, but ignorant about others.


Agreed though it is a shame that his mixed ethnicity is completely ignored. I would like him to stand out more from the rest that's why I like his eyes green.
It would be nice if he was coloured just a shade darker than the rest of the family but it's not a big deal for me.

----------


## dietrich

[IMG]http://images.************/cover/i/000/482/163/Damian-Wayne-by-TraingulodeF-4756.jpg?rect=0,155,1194,1194&q=98&fm=jpg&fit=max&  w=1024&h=1024[/IMG]



by Peter V Nguyen

----------


## dietrich

> If we do get the mums I doubt it will go down like this........


If they do meet I hope they hate each other. Lois disapproving and Talia being aloof and cold but I reckon if they do feature it's gonna be similar to Talia in RSOB and Lois in Superman #4[i think]. 
Coming to their kids aid or something like that.

----------


## fanfan13

> 


The issue that got me crying... :'(




> If they do meet I hope they hate each other. Lois disapproving and Talia being aloof and cold but I reckon if they do feature it's gonna be similar to Talia in RSOB and Lois in Superman #4[i think]. 
> Coming to their kids aid or something like that.


Wow I can imagine that! They are completely at odds with each other but when their kids are in danger they will be the first ones to come to their aid, not Superman and/or Batman lol.

----------


## Aahz

> Agreed though it is a shame that his mixed ethnicity is completely ignored. I would like him to stand out more from the rest that's why I like his eyes green.


In the fandom the green eyes seem usually more iconic for Jason, but that never translated into the comics for some reason.

----------


## fanfan13

> In the fandom the green eyes seem usually more iconic for Jason, but that never translated into the comics for some reason.


how come Jason has green eyes in his fandom?

btw is this from Convergence: Batman and Robin? I haven't read that comic yet.



Jason's mask is a bit creepy...

----------


## Aahz

> how come Jason has green eyes in his fandom?


The same reason why Damian now has them. They he had green eyes in the animated Under the Red Hood movie.

[IMG]https://i.*****.com/vi/c7WgKqpPt5Q/hqdefault.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## dietrich

> how come Jason has green eyes in his fandom?
> 
> btw is this from Convergence: Batman and Robin? I haven't read that comic yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Jason's mask is a bit creepy...


Yes that is from B&R Convergence

----------


## dietrich

> The issue that got me crying... :'(
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I can imagine that! They are completely at odds with each other but when their kids are in danger they will be the first ones to come to their aid, not Superman and/or Batman lol.



It was a very emotional read poor Goliath.

----------


## Godlike13

Uhg, B&R Convergence. What a stinker. Whole point on of Convergence was to revisit popular eras, and thats how they revisited Batman and Robin lol. They completely missed the mark on that one.

----------


## Aahz

> Uhg, B&R Convergence. What a stinker. Whole point on of Convergence was to revisit popular eras, and thats how they revisited Batman and Robin lol. They completely missed the mark on that one.


Especially since at least among Jasons fans, that era is hardly popular.

I would have personally preferred either pre BftC Red Hood or something from Jasons time as Robin.

----------


## dietrich

> Uhg, B&R Convergence. What a stinker. Whole point on of Convergence was to revisit popular eras, and thats how they revisited Batman and Robin lol. They completely missed the mark on that one.


I thought it was okay the part where Damian saves Jason and Bruce saves them. 
I never knew that was the point of Convergence. If that was the case I would have loved them revisit the Dickbats era

----------


## CPSparkles

> 


This beautiful. I love smiling Damian.

----------


## CPSparkles

> [IMG]http://images.************/cover/i/000/482/163/Damian-Wayne-by-TraingulodeF-4756.jpg?rect=0,155,1194,1194&q=98&fm=jpg&fit=max&  w=1024&h=1024[/IMG]



Ughh is that his tooth his holding? Did he pull it out or did it get punched out. He is Rambunctious.

----------


## CPSparkles

Anyone here reading Tec? Well in today's issue it was implied that Bruce is the one who suggested that Damian assemble the teen titans in the 1st place. I don't know about you guys but that makes me feel much better. It means that Damian isn't running wild without parental supervision and it adds to their off screen relationship.
So Robin is on a mission for Batman.

This makes me feel a little better about the lack of B&R.

----------


## dietrich

> This beautiful. I love smiling Damian.


Me too. Smiling Damian so very rare.

----------


## dietrich

> Anyone here reading Tec? Well in today's issue it was implied that Bruce is the one who suggested that Damian assemble the teen titans in the 1st place. I don't know about you guys but that makes me feel much better. It means that Damian isn't running wild without parental supervision and it adds to their off screen relationship.
> So Robin is on a mission for Batman.
> 
> This makes me feel a little better about the lack of B&R.


Mmmmmm I dropped Tec after the Steph debacle. Interesting. I like that it hints/shows that they have a relationship behind the scenes even if we are not seeing it on the pages of the batbooks.

It also answers the question of what is Bruce doing while Damian is kidnapping, setting up a team and taking on Ra's and the Demon's Fist singlehandedly. He knows his son is on a mission.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Mmmmmm I dropped Tec after the Steph debacle. Interesting. I like that it hints/shows that they have a relationship behind the scenes even if we are not seeing it on the pages of the batbooks.
> 
> It also answers the question of what is Bruce doing while Damian is kidnapping, setting up a team and taking on Ra's and the Demon's Fist singlehandedly. He knows his son is on a mission.


True. I bet that's why he didn't come looking for the stolen Batmobile/sub  :Big Grin: 

Ohh I love it. I bet when Bruce encouraged him to join that team he never imagined he would interpret that as kidnap them in order to save their lives.

----------


## dietrich

> Ughh is that his tooth his holding? Did he pull it out or did it get punched out. He is Rambunctious.


That he is  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Actually I think a punch loosened it and he pulled it out.

----------


## dietrich

Teen Titans Judas Contract Trailer




It looks so good and it looks like they are staying close to the original with Dick playing a role similar to what he had in the original story.
Blue seems to be in the Cyborg role.

And it looks like the Dick and Damian relationship we love has finally arrived. Those two seem to be closer in this movie.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Teen Titans Judas Contract Trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks so good and it looks like they are staying close to the original with Dick playing a role similar to what he had in the original story.
> Blue seems to be in the Cyborg role.
> 
> And it looks like the Dick and Damian relationship we love has finally arrived. Those two seem to be closer in this movie.


This looks so good and Dick and Damian at the end I love it so much. I've been waiting to see the comic version of their relationship on screen for so long and it looks like we are finally going to get it. Just that little tease at the end was delightful.

----------


## dietrich

> This looks so good and Dick and Damian at the end I love it so much. I've been waiting to see the comic version of their relationship on screen for so long and it looks like we are finally going to get it. Just that little tease at the end was delightful.


Was that Jericho? And looks like Alfred needs to wash Damian's uniform or at least febreze it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Was that Jericho? And looks like Alfred needs to wash Damian's uniform or at least febreze it


It looked like it at 0:32 didn't it?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Was that Jericho? 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				And looks like Alfred needs to wash Damian's uniform or at least febreze it


lol or maybe make him a few spares at least.

----------


## dietrich

> It looked like it at 0:32 didn't it?


Yeah I think it was him. New member I hope.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Teen Titans Judas Contract Trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks so good and it looks like they are staying close to the original with Dick playing a role similar to what he had in the original story.
> Blue seems to be in the Cyborg role.
> 
> And it looks like the Dick and Damian relationship we love has finally arrived. Those two seem to be closer in this movie.


Looks like Dick has a bigger role. About time.

----------


## Aahz

> Looks like Dick has a bigger role. About time.


And like Damians role is not as big.

----------


## rui no onna

> Teen Titans Judas Contract Trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks so good and it looks like they are staying close to the original with Dick playing a role similar to what he had in the original story.
> Blue seems to be in the Cyborg role.
> 
> And it looks like the Dick and Damian relationship we love has finally arrived. Those two seem to be closer in this movie.


Oh Damian... So precious here and I always enjoy him and Nightwing together. Good to see Dick in a prominent role (as it should be for this particular adaptation).  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> And like Damians role is not as big.


No it isn't as should be the case since he wasn't part of the original but looks like we are gonna be getting Damian v Deathstroke part 2 and plenty of Dick Grayson so win win.

----------


## dietrich

> Oh Damian... So precious here and I always enjoy him and Nightwing together. Good to see Dick in a prominent role (as it should be for this particular adaptation).


Ikr. So good to see their relationship moving closer to how it is in the comics.

----------


## Fergus

> Teen Titans Judas Contract Trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks so good and it looks like they are staying close to the original with Dick playing a role similar to what he had in the original story.
> Blue seems to be in the Cyborg role.
> 
> And it looks like the Dick and Damian relationship we love has finally arrived. Those two seem to be closer in this movie.


looks good nice to see Nightwing playing a prominent part. That exchange at the end was funny. More like the dynamic duo we know.

----------


## CPSparkles

I love this so much  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

> And like Damians role is not as big.


Does that matter so long as the movie is fun then that's good. I do not watch these just for Damian. I watch them because I like them the fact that they star my favourite Robin is just an added bonus.
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CPSparkles

> how come Jason has green eyes in his fandom?
> 
> btw is this from Convergence: Batman and Robin? I haven't read that comic yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Jason's mask is a bit creepy...


lol where are Jason's eyes?

----------


## Fergus

> And like Damians role is not as big.


At least he has a role unlike others who didn't make the cut.

----------


## Fergus

> If we do get the mums I doubt it will go down like this........


lol@ that dialogue.

----------


## oasis1313

> lol@ that dialogue.


Ozymandias and Harriet.

----------


## Fergus

> Ozymandias and Harriet.


ha whatever happened to aunt harriet?

----------


## dietrich

Grace is the best

----------


## adrikito

> Btw. am I the only one who things it's strange that Damian has now suddenly green eyes?


Talia eyes.. In the last films are green..




> I love it when he acts his age but I don't want it to happen all the time because that's not the Damian I know but in things like Lil' Gotham which isn't serious or like in these scene's from Batman Inc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's still the Damian we know and love but he is also a kid.


I liked too this moments..




> 


Good image..

----------


## dietrich

> Talia eyes.. In the last films are green..
> 
> 
> 
> I liked too this moments..


He looks so tiny in this book and Alfred looks so old and thin  :Smile:

----------


## Fergus

> Anyone here reading Tec? Well in today's issue it was implied that Bruce is the one who suggested that Damian assemble the teen titans in the 1st place. I don't know about you guys but that makes me feel much better. It means that Damian isn't running wild without parental supervision and it adds to their off screen relationship.
> So Robin is on a mission for Batman.
> 
> This makes me feel a little better about the lack of B&R.


So Bruce sent Damian off to the Titans like the Robins and Red Robins before him. Well that tidies things up a bit. Is that why he missed Damian's birthday assumed Damian wasn't going to be home for it.
Does that mean that Bruce was aware of the threat posed by the Demon's Fist?

----------


## Fergus

> [IMG]http://images.************/cover/i/000/482/163/Damian-Wayne-by-TraingulodeF-4756.jpg?rect=0,155,1194,1194&q=98&fm=jpg&fit=max&  w=1024&h=1024[/IMG]


That's brutal.
Nice postings @deitrich

----------


## dietrich

> So Bruce sent Damian off to the Titans like the Robins and Red Robins before him. Well that tidies things up a bit. Is that why he missed Damian's birthday assumed Damian wasn't going to be home for it.
> Does that mean that Bruce was aware of the threat posed by the Demon's Fist?


Maybe Batman knows everything [most things], maybe he just wanted him to socialise more or maybe it's a rite of passage. It means that the little bird is ready to leave the nest and spread his wings. I mean he Damian proved himself in RSOB. I viewed it as his graduation and now he's ready to operate without the big bad bat. And it leaves Bruce free to train Duke.

----------


## Fergus

> He looks so tiny in this book and Alfred looks so old and thin


He looks like an old prune.

----------


## Fergus

> Grace is the best


Yeah I like Grace. You know she wrote a comic book?

----------


## dietrich

> That's brutal.
> Nice postings @deitrich


Thanks man i try.

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah I like Grace. You know she wrote a comic book?


Did  she like for reals or like a web comic? Have you read it? is it any good?

----------


## Fergus

> Did  she like for reals or like a web comic? Have you read it? is it any good?


Yeah 'for reals' and it's pretty good.

----------


## dragons06

Judas contract looks very entertaining, and a lot of fun to watch.
I'm just happy Damian is In the movie, and it takes place after the first film.

----------


## dietrich

> Judas contract looks very entertaining, and a lot of fun to watch.
> I'm just happy Damian is In the movie, and it takes place after the first film.


Yes I'm excited too and it looks like the TT will be adding to their roster. I hope this means will carry on getting more Teen Titan movies in the future with an expanding roster.

----------


## Fergus

> Yes I'm excited too and it looks like the TT will be adding to their roster. I hope this means will carry on getting more Teen Titan movies in the future with an expanding roster.


I wonder when Bat girl's gonna turn up. I mean she was teased in Bad Blood.

----------


## dietrich

> I wonder when Bat girl's gonna turn up. I mean she was teased in Bad Blood.


Guessing she'll turn up in the next Bat family movie.

----------


## Fergus

> No it isn't as should be the case since he wasn't part of the original but looks like we are gonna be getting Damian v Deathstroke part 2 and plenty of Dick Grayson so win win.


Hope Deathstroke isn't nerfed in this one, hated that in Son of Batman.

----------


## dragons06

> Hope Deathstroke isn't nerfed in this one, hated that in Son of Batman.


from the looks of it, Deathstroke doesn't seem to be messing around.
Looks like he wins the rematch.

----------


## dietrich

> from the looks of it, Deathstroke doesn't seem to be messing around.
> Looks like he wins the rematch.


Honestly I didn't even mind when he lost that 1st match cos that Son of Batman Slade didn't act like the real thing. He was a coward and batman owned him in like 3 seconds so if he loses again I won't be too bothered.

Though I guess he must have had some upgrades if he takes down all the Titans in this movie.

His new voice actor sounds amazing though.

----------


## dragons06

> Honestly I didn't even mind when he lost that 1st match cos that Son of Batman Slade didn't act like the real thing. He was a coward and batman owned him in like 3 seconds so if he loses again I won't be too bothered.
> 
> Though I guess he must have had some upgrades if he takes down all the Titans in this movie.
> 
> His new voice actor sounds amazing though.


The late Miguel Ferrer, one of his last performances. he does sound great, miles better than the last voice actor. The movie looks great, should be interesting to see what they do with the film. judging by the sneak peek, Deathstroke is going to be a full blown bad ass. I look forward to see if they kill off anyone different in the end, or any new twists.

----------


## dietrich

> The late Miguel Ferrer, one of his last performances. he does sound great, miles better than the last voice actor. The movie looks great, should be interesting to see what they do with the film. judging by the sneak peek, Deathstroke is going to be a full blown bad ass. I look forward to see if they kill off anyone different in the end, or any new twists.


Yeah I heard he died. Do you have any idea how? I will admit this Deathstroke looks and sounds way more badass than the 1st.

I'm looking forward to seeing Dick's time as Robin and it looks like Jericho is in it . I hope he will join the team. Don't know who they can afford to kill off.

Wasn't pleased in Bad Blood when they killed Tusk, Heretic and Mad Hatter. If they carry on they're gonna run out of villains.

Really pleased that we get to see more of Dick and the Dick and Starfire romance [hopefully]

----------


## rui no onna

> Yeah I heard he died. Do you have any idea how? I will admit this Deathstroke looks and sounds way more badass than the 1st.


Cancer.  :Frown:

----------


## dietrich

> Cancer.


Oh wow that's sad. He was a really good actor. I remember him from RoboCop and NCIS.

----------


## dragons06

> Yeah I heard he died. Do you have any idea how? I will admit this Deathstroke looks and sounds way more badass than the 1st.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing Dick's time as Robin and it looks like Jericho is in it . I hope he will join the team. Don't know who they can afford to kill off.
> 
> Wasn't pleased in Bad Blood when they killed Tusk, Heretic and Mad Hatter. If they carry on they're gonna run out of villains.
> 
> Really pleased that we get to see more of Dick and the Dick and Starfire romance [hopefully]


I don't see why not, they where together during the last movie.
The flashback is about how they met, so I'm hoping their relationship is explored more.
Terra would be a safe bet for characters who die, Deathstroke perhaps, doubt it. They could kill off damian, he does Die in the comics, and that would be surprising. I don't think they'd kill him off in a movie that has nothing to do with batman though. I do have a feeling a titan is going to die during the movie.

----------


## dietrich

> I don't see why not, they where together during the last movie.
> The flashback is about how they met, so I'm hoping their relationship is explored more.
> Terra would be a safe bet for characters who die, Deathstroke perhaps, doubt it. They could kill off damian, he does Die in the comics, and that would be surprising. I don't think they'd kill him off in a movie that has nothing to do with batman though. I do have a feeling a titan is going to die during the movie.


Mmmm I vote Terra then cos I've gotten accustomed to the others and I don't want them going anywhere.
I know one of the trailers that shows Dick's time as Robin also shows his 1st kiss with Starfire.
I also hope the don't include the Slade Terra romance as that was awkward as hell.

----------


## dietrich

> I don't see why not, they where together during the last movie.
> The flashback is about how they met, so I'm hoping their relationship is explored more.
> Terra would be a safe bet for characters who die, Deathstroke perhaps, doubt it. They could kill off damian, he does Die in the comics, and that would be surprising. I don't think they'd kill him off in a movie that has nothing to do with batman though. I do have a feeling a titan is going to die during the movie.


They would need another Heretic and Talia to return to do Damian's death. I really hope none of the Titans die in this movie.

----------


## dragons06

> Mmmm I vote Terra then cos I've gotten accustomed to the others and I don't want them going anywhere.
> I know one of the trailers that shows Dick's time as Robin also shows his 1st kiss with Starfire.
> I also hope the don't include the Slade Terra romance as that was awkward as hell.


I don't know what kind of relationship they will have in the movie, I'm guessing along the lines of a father/daughter.
I would be pretty shocked if they did the relationship in the comics.

----------


## dietrich

> I don't know what kind of relationship they will have in the movie, I'm guessing along the lines of a father/daughter.
> I would be pretty shocked if they did the relationship in the comics.


yeah I doubt they will go there, Surprised the original Judas Contract had such a relationship in the 1st place.

----------


## dragons06

> They would need another Heretic and Talia to return to do Damian's death. I really hope none of the Titans die in this movie.


that's the point, they skipped over his death.
so either they won't do it, or they will kill damian their own way.
I wouldn't mind a movie based on his resurrection, that would be pretty bad ass XD
titans and batman going to Apokolips would be pretty cool, or any other way they can bring him back lol

----------


## dietrich

> that's the point, they skipped over his death.
> so either they won't do it, or they will kill damian their own way.
> I wouldn't mind a movie based on his resurrection, that would be pretty bad ass XD
> tittans and batman going to Apokolips would be pretty cool, or any other way they can bring him back lol


I would love a movie based on that you are 100% right his resurrection and the lead up to it was epic and badass.
However if they do it I would love them to stay true to how he died because he went out like a boss and I loved that the person who killed him was a grown up clone of himself.

Damian Wayne so badass the only thing that can kill him is himself  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> that's the point, they skipped over his death.
> so either they won't do it, or they will kill damian their own way.
> I wouldn't mind a movie based on his resurrection, that would be pretty bad ass XD
> titans and batman going to Apokolips would be pretty cool, or any other way they can bring him back lol


To be honest I don't see them changing much if they wanted to tell the story of his death and return cos those stories are pretty much tailor made for the screen. Those two stories are prefect to be made into movies.

The story in Batman Inc might have to be trimmed a bit to make it fit.

----------


## dragons06

> To be honest I don't see them changing much if they wanted to tell the story of his death and return cos those stories are pretty much tailor made for the screen. Those two stories are prefect to be made into movies.
> 
> The story in Batman Inc might have to be trimmed a bit to make it fit.


didn't they do most of the Batman inc story, well kind of, in Bad Blood ?

----------


## dietrich

> didn't they do most of the Batman inc story, well kind of, in Bad Blood ?


Well kind of but I'm sure they could have Talia return seeking vengeance on Bruce and Damian with another clone. That would play well into the story so far and give Talia an added reason to want Damian dead.

Edit: I shouldn't say want him dead cos Talia never wanted that but it give her an extra reason to give up on him and want to destroy Gotham and everything Batman worked for.

----------


## fanfan13

> Anyone here reading Tec? Well in today's issue it was implied that Bruce is the one who suggested that Damian assemble the teen titans in the 1st place. I don't know about you guys but that makes me feel much better. It means that Damian isn't running wild without parental supervision and it adds to their off screen relationship.
> So Robin is on a mission for Batman.
> 
> This makes me feel a little better about the lack of B&R.


Seriously? That makes everything much better. I don't read 'Tec so do you mind sharing that panel here?




> that's the point, they skipped over his death.
> so either they won't do it, or they will kill damian their own way.
> I wouldn't mind a movie based on his resurrection, that would be pretty bad ass XD
> titans and batman going to Apokolips would be pretty cool, or any other way they can bring him back lol


ROBIN RISES animated!!! OMG that would be so badass! Batman and his hellbat, Apokolips, Darkseid, Justice League, Batgirl and robins, Ra's al Ghul, and the resurrection scene itself!!

----------


## dietrich

> Seriously? That makes everything much better. I don't read 'Tec so do you mind sharing that panel here?
> 
> 
> 
> ROBIN RISES animated!!! OMG that would be so badass! Batman and his hellbat, Apokolips, Darkseid, Justice League, Batgirl and robins, Ra's al Ghul, and the resurrection scene itself!!


It's made to be filmed. It should be a movie or even better live action at some point.

----------


## fanfan13

OMG OMG OMG it's next week!!

----------


## dietrich

> OMG OMG OMG it's next week!!


I'm so giddy the day's ain't going fast enough. I twisted my ankle so I'm off work so the time is really dragging for me. I bought the old  Saga of the Supersons which arrived yesterday so that should tide me over until next week.

----------


## dietrich

> OMG OMG OMG it's next week!!


Look how good it looks. :Smile:

----------


## dragons06

> OMG OMG OMG it's next week!!


Next week, the wait is almost over  :Smile:

----------


## fanfan13

> It's made to be filmed. It should be a movie or even better live action at some point.


I AGREE! That arc was so badass it deserves its own film seriously.




> I'm so giddy the day's ain't going fast enough. I twisted my ankle so I'm off work so the time is really dragging for me. I bought the old  Saga of the Supersons which arrived yesterday so that should tide me over until next week.


I'm sorry. Is your ankle okay right now? If not I hope it will heal soon.

You're seriously buying the old Super Sons saga? OMG tell me what do you think about it after you've done reading.

----------


## dietrich

> Next week, the wait is almost over


Teehee I'm so excited. I've been this psyched for a comic or any type of reading material ever.

----------


## dietrich

> I AGREE! That arc was so badass it deserves its own film seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. Is your ankle okay right now? If not I hope it will heal soon.
> 
> You're seriously buying the old Super Sons saga? OMG tell me what do you think about it after you've done reading.


Thank you. It's still healing and I'm bored and restless which is why it's 2:33am and I'm still up  :Smile: 

I will do. It looks like it will be hilarious and campy as hell.

----------


## fanfan13

> Teen Titans Judas Contract Trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks so good and it looks like they are staying close to the original with Dick playing a role similar to what he had in the original story.
> Blue seems to be in the Cyborg role.
> 
> And it looks like the Dick and Damian relationship we love has finally arrived. Those two seem to be closer in this movie.


LMAO what's with the ending scene with Dick and Damian? I bet Damian only played with Dick bcs it's noooo way he's only off the costume when he's bathing  :Smile: 

anyway the trailer looks good. I haven't read the original Judas Contract yet I hope I can enjoy the story.

----------


## dietrich

> LMAO what's with the ending scene with Dick and Damian? I bet Damian only played with Dick bcs it's noooo way he's only off the costume when he's bathing 
> 
> anyway the trailer looks good. I haven't read the original Judas Contract yet I hope I can enjoy the story.


You should be able to easily. I only read the original about 2/3 months ago and I haven't read much of Dick's TT run anyway. That end scene was funny.

----------


## dietrich

> Best modern Robin. Period.  Email Marketing


Welcome
Yes. Yes Damian is.

What was that link it won't let me view it.

----------


## fanfan13

> Thank you. It's still healing and I'm bored and restless which is why it's 2:33am and I'm still up 
> 
> I will do. It looks like it will be hilarious and campy as hell.


oh no you need to sleep to get better. It's already 9:42 am in my place so I'm good.



I don't read the old Super Sons saga and only see the covers in the internet. I seriously can't imagine Damian, Jon, and their fathers like that.

----------


## fanfan13

> Best modern Robin. Period.  Email Marketing


Welcome! Yeah Damian is the best  :Smile: 




> You should be able to easily. I only read the original about 2/3 months ago and I haven't read much of Dick's TT run anyway. That end scene was funny.


Oh, ok sometime I will.

----------


## dietrich

> oh no you need to sleep to get better. It's already 9:42 am in my place so I'm good.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't read the old Super Sons saga and only see the covers in the internet. I seriously can't imagine Damian and Jon like that.



Lol it's bad it's good.

I love old comics they are so cheesy. 

I found it on ebay [used] and thought why not. Imagine if you picked up Supersons next Wednesday and it had stories like this :Big Grin:  Ohh how times change.
Look how much it cost. So cheap.

----------


## rui no onna

> Look how much it cost. So cheap.


Yep. And the thing is inflation-adjusted, that $0.15 in 1970 is $0.96 in 2017 dollars.

----------


## dietrich

> Yep. And the thing is inflation-adjusted, that $0.15 in 1970 is $0.96 in 2017 dollars.


Are you kidding wow. Men folks had it good back then $0.96 comics.

----------


## rui no onna

> Are you kidding wow. Men folks had it good back then $0.96 comics.


That's actually one common complaint I hear from old-timers regarding modern comics. As kids, they used to be able to buy 10 comics a week on just their allowance. Now? I reckon even some adults would have trouble swinging that much or would seriously reconsider the value proposition of buying 10 new comics a week. At $4 a pop, that translates to $40/week or $160-200/month which is car payment territory already.

----------


## fanfan13

^Everywhere is the same. As a kid in late 90s I used to buy and collect a lot of translated Japanese manga because one book was still cheap, but today is not so cheap anymore.



I NEED TO SEE DAMIAN AND JON DO THIS LMAO.

----------


## dietrich

> ^Everywhere is the same. As a kid in late 90s I used to buy and collect a lot of translated Japanese manga because one book was still cheap, but today is not so cheap anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> I NEED TO SEE DAMIAN AND JON DO THIS LMAO.


Haha they'll burn down the whole thing remember when they went to cut down christmas trees remember how well that went  :Big Grin: 

And it'll be more boot camp again.

I would love to see the boys play tricks on their dads though I bet they would end up fighting each other.

Although they did work together to free their dads and Alfred.

----------


## dietrich

double post

----------


## dietrich

> ^Everywhere is the same. As a kid in late 90s I used to buy and collect a lot of translated Japanese manga because one book was still cheap, but today is not so cheap anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> I NEED TO SEE DAMIAN AND JON DO THIS LMAO.


Look at the old Batmobile and why are they all camping in their costumes? lol

----------


## rui no onna

> ^Everywhere is the same. As a kid in late 90s I used to buy and collect a lot of translated Japanese manga because one book was still cheap, but today is not so cheap anymore.


Don't get me wrong. I expect prices to go up due to inflation. It's just that part of comics price increases was due to a dwindling customer base because of the switch to the direct market model.

Comic prices now are more than 25x the price from 47 years ago and are ~4x after taking inflation into account. Meanwhile, US median household income in 1970 is $7,701 ($47,965 in 2015 dollars) while it was $56,516 in 2015. As you'll notice, wage growth wasn't 25x. Nominal wage growth was just 7.3x. Inflation-adjusted's even worse.

----------


## fanfan13

> Although they did work together to free their dads and Alfred.


tbh I'm surprised no one talks about how ridiculous Batman and Superman looked in this panel:

lol batman and superman.jpg

reminded me of the old Super Sons  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Don't get me wrong. I expect prices to go up due to inflation. It's just that part of comics price increases was due to a dwindling customer base because of the switch to the direct market model.
> 
> Comic prices now are more than 25x the price from 47 years ago and are ~4x after taking inflation into account. Meanwhile, US median household income in 1970 is $7,701 ($47,965 in 2015 dollars) while it was $56,516 in 2015. As you'll notice, wage growth wasn't 25x. Nominal wage growth was just 7.3x. Inflation-adjusted's even worse.


Oh wow. I had no idea because I don't live in the US.

----------


## rui no onna

> tbh I'm surprised no one talks about how ridiculous Batman and Superman looked in this panel:
> 
> Attachment 44933
> 
> reminded me of the old Super Sons


Lol, it reminds me of 1966 Adam West Batman.  :Big Grin:

----------


## fanfan13

from jorge jimenez's instagram. His Super Sons sketch.

----------


## oasis1313

Awwwwww, they're adorable!!!!!

----------


## fanfan13

> Awwwwww, they're adorable!!!!!


They are indeed! I love that Damian's all serious (and with a sword!) but Jon is all happy and omg that "V" sign of his is sooo adorable!




> Some sketches of the upcoming issues from Javi Instagram.


From Dick's appreciation thread. I'm excited for this one too! I like Javier Fernandez's Damian. I mean that hair style is gold!

----------


## dietrich

> from jorge jimenez's instagram. His Super Sons sketch.


This is so cool. Love the colouring on it.

----------


## dietrich

> Awwwwww, they're adorable!!!!!


Aren't they just. look at those ears though  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> tbh I'm surprised no one talks about how ridiculous Batman and Superman looked in this panel:
> 
> Attachment 44933
> 
> reminded me of the old Super Sons



Hahaha now that you mention it they do look funny and look how thick Clark's neck is!

----------


## fanfan13

> Aren't they just. look at those ears though


Why ears though??  :Wink: 




> Hahaha now that you mention it they do look funny and look how thick Clark's neck is!


I laughed hard the first time I saw that panel. I'm really surprised no one mentioned it. And yeah his neck looks so thick! this is one of many reasons why I always love Gleason's art.

----------


## dietrich

> Why ears though?? 
> 
> 
> 
> I laughed hard the first time I saw that panel. I'm really surprised no one mentioned it. And yeah his neck looks so thick! this is one of many reasons why I always love Gleason's art.


Damian's ears are huge and sticky out  :Smile: 


I never even noticed until you said but it is like something out of the old comics.

----------


## dietrich

> They are indeed! I love that Damian's all serious (and with a sword!) but Jon is all happy and omg that "V" sign of his is sooo adorable!


I love Damian's triangular head  :Big Grin:

----------


## CPSparkles

Men this thread moves fast. Do you guys sleep? Everytime I log on there's so much to catch up on  :Embarrassment:

----------


## CPSparkles

> OMG OMG OMG it's next week!!


Yes it's nearly here. less than a week now.

----------


## fanfan13

> Damian's ears are huge and sticky out 
> 
> 
> I never even noticed until you said but it is like something out of the old comics.


It is, isn't it!! Even the whole issue was silly and fun. It's not something you often find in mainstream modern comics I think.




> Men this thread moves fast. Do you guys sleep? Everytime I log on there's so much to catch up on


LOL. It's something I've always encountered everytime I wake up. I miss a lot of things. Time difference is amazing.

----------


## Godlike13

Its kind of crazy how this thread has exploded in the last few weeks. And Supersons isn't even out yet. Its pretty awesome actually. Kudos people. 

BTW i don't know what some of your guys post per page count is, but upping it to 40 makes it a lot easier to follow things IMO.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Seriously? That makes everything much better. I don't read 'Tec so do you mind sharing that panel here?






Hope this is not classed as a spoiler.

----------


## CPSparkles

> from jorge jimenez's instagram. His Super Sons sketch.


That's beautiful. Glad Jimenez is drawing Supersons his art style is fun.

----------


## dietrich

> Its kind of crazy how this thread has exploded in the last few weeks. And Supersons isn't even out yet. Its pretty awesome actually. Kudos people. 
> 
> BTW i don't what some of your guys post per page count is, but upping it to 40 makes it a lot easier to follow things IMO.


Thanks.

How do you up the post per page count?

----------


## fanfan13

> Its kind of crazy how this thread has exploded in the last few weeks. And Supersons isn't even out yet. Its pretty awesome actually. Kudos people. 
> 
> BTW i don't what some of your guys post per page count is, but upping it to 40 makes it a lot easier to follow things IMO.


It's hard for a Damian big fan not to get excited over upcoming Super Sons! Especially if you adore Jon Kent too (I follow rebirth Superman and Action Comics that's why I like him).




> Hope this is not classed as a spoiler.


...

ASDFGHJKL WHAT THE! Batman how did you?

Anyway so it was Batman who first insinuated Damian to find folks his age and he did reassemble Teen Titans and is going to team up with Superman's son.

----------


## dietrich

> It's hard for a Damian big fan not to get excited over upcoming Super Sons! Especially if you adore Jon Kent too (I follow rebirth Superman and Action Comics that's why I like him).
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> ASDFGHJKL WHAT THE! Batman how did you?
> 
> Anyway so it was Batman who first insinuated Damian to find folks his age and he did reassemble Teen Titans and is going to team up with Superman's son.


It would appear so. 

It's funny he say's what next your private justice League cos Batman is doing just that in the new JLA.

----------


## dietrich

> Hope this is not classed as a spoiler.


So Bat's sent him off cos something big is coming. mmmmm

----------


## fanfan13

> It would appear so. 
> 
> It's funny he say's what next your private justice League cos Batman is doing just that in the new JLA.


I think of JLA too the first time I read that line. It seems like Batman is preparing his own private army of all Batfam and their extensions.




> So Bat's sent him off cos something big is coming. mmmmm


Is it going to be related to all the mystery surrounding Rebirth? The lost 10 years? And Mr. Oz?

Teen Titans I have no problem but it's hard to imagine the fun Super Sons to be involved in that big problem.

----------


## CPSparkles

> It's hard for a Damian big fan not to get excited over upcoming Super Sons! Especially if you adore Jon Kent too (I follow rebirth Superman and Action Comics that's why I like him).
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> ASDFGHJKL WHAT THE! Batman how did you?
> 
> Anyway so it was Batman who first insinuated Damian to find folks his age and he did reassemble Teen Titans and is going to team up with Superman's son.


Yes but it was really a plan to get him to assemble the Teen Titans for whatever is coming but I don't think he sent him to Jon. That was all Damian monitoring. Although Bruce might have dropped hints about the new Superboy causing Damian to become interested and go investigate.

----------


## dietrich

> I think of JLA too the first time I read that line. It seems like Batman is preparing his own private army of all Batfam and their extensions.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it going to be related to all the mystery surrounding Rebirth? The lost 10 years? And Mr. Oz?
> 
> Teen Titans I have no problem but it's hard to imagine the fun Super Sons to be involved in that big problem.


I'm not sure maybe or maybe it the summer Batman event that Synder was talking about.

----------


## fanfan13

> Yes but it was really a plan to get him to assemble the Teen Titans for whatever is coming but I don't think he sent him to Jon. That was all Damian monitoring. Although Bruce might have dropped hints about the new Superboy causing Damian to become interested and go investigate.


No waaay you're probably right! There's no way Damian would hear about the new Superboy if not through his father. Batman was the first bat to know Jon's existence after all.




> I'm not sure maybe or maybe it the summer Batman event that Synder was talking about.


Hmm, interesting.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I'm so giddy the day's ain't going fast enough. I twisted my ankle so I'm off work so the time is really dragging for me. I bought the old  Saga of the Supersons which arrived yesterday so that should tide me over until next week.


I hope your ankle gets better soon.

----------


## Godlike13

> Thanks.
> 
> How do you up the post per page count?


Go to your Settings, then on the side under My Account go to general settings. Under "thread display options" theres a "Number of Posts to Show Per Page" option where you can increase it. Then just click on save changes at the bottom.

----------


## dietrich

> No waaay you're probably right! There's no way Damian would hear about the new Superboy if not through his father. Batman was the first bat to know Jon's existence after all.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, interesting.


Yeah cos remember in the synopsis for Superman #10 it said Damian has been hearing a lot about this new Superboy so I bet Bruce was the one talking about Jon. maybe he did mean for Damian to go check it out.

Bruce is a manipulator.

----------


## dietrich

> Go to your Settings, then on the side under My Account go to general settings. Under "thread display options" theres a "Number of Posts to Show Per Page" option where you can increase it. Then just click on save changes.


Thank you.

----------


## fanfan13

> Yeah cos remember in the synopsis for Superman #10 it said Damian has been hearing a lot about this new Superboy so I bet Bruce was the one talking about Jon. maybe he did mean for Damian to go check it out.
> 
> Bruce is a manipulator.


Daaang Batman is even creepier than Human Clark Kent to be honest...

----------


## dietrich

> I hope your ankle gets better soon.


Thank you.

----------


## dietrich

> Daaang Batman is even creepier than Human Clark Kent to be honest...


bwhahaha!!!

----------


## CPSparkles

> oh no you need to sleep to get better. It's already 9:42 am in my place so I'm good.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't read the old Super Sons saga and only see the covers in the internet. I seriously can't imagine Damian, Jon, and their fathers like that.


Lol at The Shame of the Supersons look at them. Pure Cheesefest. Why are they having a diving competition? Don't they have crime to fight? and why are they wearing hero costume instead of bathing suit?

----------


## dietrich

> Lol at The Shame of the Supersons look at them. Pure Cheesefest. Why are they having a diving competition? Don't they have crime to fight? and why are they wearing hero costume instead of bathing suit?


lol that what makes these old timey great.

Maybe their suit's are waterproof

Maybe they fought all the crime.

----------


## CPSparkles

> ^Everywhere is the same. As a kid in late 90s I used to buy and collect a lot of translated Japanese manga because one book was still cheap, but today is not so cheap anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> I NEED TO SEE DAMIAN AND JON DO THIS LMAO.


I think this is the best use of laser eyes I've ever seen. I bet Lois doesn't even have a cooker at home Superman just laser eyes the food  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CPSparkles

> lol that what makes these old timey great.
> 
> Maybe their suit's are waterproof
> 
> Maybe they fought all the crime.


lol at they fought all the crime  :Big Grin:

----------


## fanfan13

> bwhahaha!!!


Hahahaha I literally laughed at your reaction  :Smile: 




> lol that what makes these old timey great.


And silly. And a bit embarrassing.

----------


## dietrich

> Hahahaha I literally laughed at your reaction 
> 
> 
> 
> And silly. And a bit embarrassing.


 :Smile:  but the silly and the embarrassing is what makes it so good like Adam West and his Bat dancing. It makes it so much fun yet sometimes very cringey.

----------


## CPSparkles

> And silly. And a bit embarrassing.


I love the old comics they often very funny though the writing can sometimes be simplistic and corny.

----------


## dietrich

> I love the old comics they often very funny though the writing can sometimes be simplistic and corny.


They are fun.

----------


## CPSparkles

> from the looks of it, Deathstroke doesn't seem to be messing around.
> Looks like he wins the rematch.


I think he will win because the sneak peek shows Deathstroke holding Damian captive.

----------


## CPSparkles

> that's the point, they skipped over his death.
> so either they won't do it, or they will kill damian their own way.
> I wouldn't mind a movie based on his resurrection, that would be pretty bad ass XD
> titans and batman going to Apokolips would be pretty cool, or any other way they can bring him back lol


A film about his death and rise would great but if they do I hope they stay true to the original like they did with UTRH. 

They need to make it a 3 or 4 part to capture it properly and stay faithful to the original story.

They'll also need to bring in another clone.

----------


## dietrich

> I think he will win because the sneak peek shows Deathstroke holding Damian captive.


Right I forgot about that. So Deathstroke does win in round 2.

Well that should make Slade fans happy cos a lot of people were displeased with Damian's win in Son of Batman.

----------


## dietrich

> A film about his death and rise would great but if they do I hope they stay true to the original like they did with UTRH. 
> 
> They need to make it a 3 or 4 part to capture it properly and stay faithful to the original story.
> 
> They'll also need to bring in another clone.


Loved Under the Red Hood.

----------


## CPSparkles

> They are indeed! I love that Damian's all serious (and with a sword!) but Jon is all happy and omg that "V" sign of his is sooo adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> From Dick's appreciation thread. I'm excited for this one too! I like Javier Fernandez's Damian. I mean that hair style is gold!


I love this. That smirk and the hair.

----------


## CPSparkles

> oh no you need to sleep to get better. It's already 9:42 am in my place so I'm good.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't read the old Super Sons saga and only see the covers in the internet. I seriously can't imagine Damian, Jon, and their fathers like that.


Love how devastated Superman looks because his son belly flopped  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Teehee I'm so excited. I've been this psyched for a comic or any type of reading material ever.


Me too I hope it lives up to the hype.

----------


## adrikito

> Hope this is not classed as a spoiler.


Batman ... the master mind of DC... and yes, his OWN JUSTICE LEAGUE exists.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Lol, it reminds me of 1966 Adam West Batman.


lol it does.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Batman ... the master mind of DC... and yes, his OWN JUSTICE LEAGUE exists.


He really is. Are you reading JLA/ is it good?

----------


## dietrich

> Me too I hope it lives up to the hype.


It will I have faith in Tomasi.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Look at the old Batmobile and why are they all camping in their costumes? lol


Because reasons...
Same reason they went diving it them........ they're like JC Damian. They only take it off to shower  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

> Because reasons...
> Same reason they went diving it them........ they're like JC Damian. They only take it off to shower


Hahaha good one

----------


## CPSparkles

> The late Miguel Ferrer, one of his last performances. he does sound great, miles better than the last voice actor. The movie looks great, should be interesting to see what they do with the film. judging by the sneak peek, Deathstroke is going to be a full blown bad ass. I look forward to see if they kill off anyone different in the end, or any new twists.


Sad to hear about the actor

I hope no one gets killed off.

----------


## dietrich

> He really is. Are you reading JLA/ is it good?


There's only been the 1 issue so far and it's good. There were some minis but I've not read them. I might pick em up just to see the run up.

----------


## CPSparkles

> There's only been the 1 issue so far and it's good. There were some minis but I've not read them. I might pick em up just to see the run up.


I might check it then

----------


## CPSparkles

Did you guys notice how much deeper Animated Damian's voice is in JC?

----------


## dietrich

> Did you guys notice how much deeper Animated Damian's voice is in JC?


Yeah puberty is obviously setting in for his VA which lines up well with the passage of time in the movieverse.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Judas contract looks very entertaining, and a lot of fun to watch.
> I'm just happy Damian is In the movie, and it takes place after the first film.


I'm looking forward to it too.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I know one of the trailers that shows Dick's time as Robin also shows his 1st kiss with Starfire.
> I also hope the don't include the Slade Terra romance as that was awkward as hell.


Did it? Great I want to see more of the Dick and Kori relationship.

They're not going to include that Terra/Slade rubbish. So unsavoury and illegal to boot. I really hope they leave that nonsense out.

----------


## dietrich

> Did it? Great I want to see more of the Dick and Kori relationship.
> 
> They're not going to include that Terra/Slade rubbish. So unsavoury and illegal to boot. I really hope they leave that nonsense out.


Seconded. The world should be sparred Slade and Terra. Why write such a thing in the 1st place? It really turned me off his character, completely ruined him for me.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Seconded. The world should be sparred Slade and Terra. Why write such a thing in the 1st place? It really turned me off his character, completely ruined him for me.


It was a pretty bad showing however I guess it's one of those no subject is taboo things.

----------


## dietrich

> It was a pretty bad showing however I guess it's one of those no subject is taboo things.


Well it's something I can go a lifetime without ever needing to read. It didn't add anything to the story aside from shock value.
Anyway there's no hint of it in the trailers so that's good.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Well it's something I can go a lifetime without ever needing to read. It didn't add anything to the story aside from shock value.
> Anyway there's no hint of it in the trailers so that's good.


Yeah they're no going to include it.

----------


## dietrich

> They are indeed! I love that Damian's all serious (and with a sword!) but Jon is all happy and omg that "V" sign of his is sooo adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> From Dick's appreciation thread. I'm excited for this one too! I like Javier Fernandez's Damian. I mean that hair style is gold!


I saw it too. Is it from the same arc as Pyg?

----------


## CPSparkles

> This is so cool. Love the colouring on it.


Right the red only is amazing

----------


## CPSparkles

> Aren't they just. look at those ears though


Like Will Smith's ears  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> Like Will Smith's ears


lol..... :Big Grin:  it does.

----------


## CPSparkles

> tbh I'm surprised no one talks about how ridiculous Batman and Superman looked in this panel:
> 
> Attachment 44933
> 
> reminded me of the old Super Sons 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow. I had no idea because I don't live in the US.


It sure does, look at their tiny heads.

----------


## fanfan13

> Like Will Smith's ears


Lmao will smith  :Wink:

----------


## CPSparkles

Interesting article about the Dynamic Duo of Dick and Damian [Dd] and why they are so special.


https://comicsverse.com/robin-the-bo...-then-and-now/

----------


## Fergus

> from jorge jimenez's instagram. His Super Sons sketch.


Nice art and colours.

----------


## Fergus

> Interesting article about the Dynamic Duo of Dick and Damian [Dd] and why they are so special.
> 
> 
> https://comicsverse.com/robin-the-bo...-then-and-now/





Great article about why these two are the most important but I wouldn't say that Damian has reached icon status just yet. Dick Grayson. Yes without a doubt is an icon but Damian's not quite there.

Though one could argue that being the son of batman does give him some edge but I'm not sure I'm ready to call Damian most iconic along with Grayson.

The author feels different and that's okay.

Some points that I do agree with:

It’s noticeable early on that Damian is more skilled than any of the other Robins before him. Of course, one could expect that from a boy who has been training with the League for his entire life.

Damian comes off as a bit of a snobby, know-it-all brat. His pretentiousness is warranted, though, due to the fact that his skills can back up the attitude.

Damian Wayne’s Robin presents a side of Batman that we’re not used to seeing; a side that must not only train, but also nurture. Though it can be said that Bruce raised Dick and the other boys, it’s not really the vibe I got from their relationship. It felt more like he was a long-term co-babysitter with Alfred.

----------


## Fergus

> oh no you need to sleep to get better. It's already 9:42 am in my place so I'm good.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't read the old Super Sons saga and only see the covers in the internet. I seriously can't imagine Damian, Jon, and their fathers like that.


That cover is just brilliant.

----------


## Fergus

> Hahaha now that you mention it they do look funny and look how thick Clark's neck is!


I wonder why is Superman so muscular surly he doesn't work out ever and his activities aren't any strain on his muscles at all. He should look like the Superman from the Flash Point Paradox movie.

----------


## Fergus

> ^Everywhere is the same. As a kid in late 90s I used to buy and collect a lot of translated Japanese manga because one book was still cheap, but today is not so cheap anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> I NEED TO SEE DAMIAN AND JON DO THIS LMAO.


lol no *'Monkeyshines'*

----------


## dietrich

> lol no *'Monkeyshines'*


Ha I missed that. LOl

----------


## dietrich

> Interesting article about the Dynamic Duo of Dick and Damian [Dd] and why they are so special.
> 
> 
> https://comicsverse.com/robin-the-bo...-then-and-now/


Very interesting article.

These two really are the best.

----------


## rui no onna

> I wonder why is Superman so muscular surly he doesn't work out ever and his activities aren't any strain on his muscles at all. He should look like the Superman from the Flash Point Paradox movie.


His muscles were due to sun exposure.  :Stick Out Tongue:  The reason Flashpoint Paradox Superman looked like that is because he was locked inside a lab pretty much his entire life.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fergus

> Very interesting article.
> 
> These two really are the best.




I do believe that these two are the best but I just don't feel that Damian has reached Iconic  statues just yet. Dick is the only Robin who is Iconic. Damian is well on his way and due to over exposure from Warner he is now very well known and lodged in public consciousness.. 

He is well on his way to becoming one but he's not there yet.

----------


## Fergus

> His muscles were due to sun exposure.  The reason Flashpoint Paradox Superman looked like that is because he was locked inside a lab pretty much his entire life.



Yes I understand about Flash Point Superman but does the sun exposure build and define Superman's muscles like exercise and body building would a regular guy.

I can understand why Batman is built the way he is but Superman shouldn't be built and bulky.

----------


## dietrich

> I do believe that these two are the best but I just don't feel that Damian has reached Iconic  statues just yet. Dick is the only Robin who is Iconic. Damian is well on his way and due to over exposure from Warner he is now very well known and lodged in public consciousness.. 
> 
> He is well on his way to becoming one but he's not there yet.


I'm not arguing though I think Damian is  :Stick Out Tongue: 

However he's no Dick Grayson

----------


## Fergus

> Hope this is not classed as a spoiler.


*MY EYES!!!!!!!!!  BURN IT!!!!!!!!! KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!!!!*  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fergus

> I think of JLA too the first time I read that line. It seems like Batman is preparing his own private army of all Batfam and their extensions.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it going to be related to all the mystery surrounding Rebirth? The lost 10 years? And Mr. Oz?
> 
> Teen Titans I have no problem but it's hard to imagine the fun Super Sons to be involved in that big problem.


Yes if there is a crossover I would rather Supersons was unaffected. Damian can still be involved via the Teen Titans.

----------


## dietrich

> *MY EYES!!!!!!!!!  BURN IT!!!!!!!!! KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!!!!*


lol Very funny  :Cool:

----------


## dietrich

*Damian Wayne by 0yongyong0*

----------


## dietrich

> Great article about why these two are the most important but I wouldn't say that Damian has reached icon status just yet. Dick Grayson. Yes without a doubt is an icon but Damian's not quite there.
> 
> Though one could argue that being the son of batman does give him some edge but I'm not sure I'm ready to call Damian most iconic along with Grayson.
> 
> The author feels different and that's okay.
> 
> Some points that I do agree with:
> 
> Its noticeable early on that Damian is more skilled than any of the other Robins before him. Of course, one could expect that from a boy who has been training with the League for his entire life.
> ...


Agree with those points from the article too. It was an interesting read.

----------


## dietrich

> *MY EYES!!!!!!!!!  BURN IT!!!!!!!!! KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!!!!*


As much as it burns your eyes  :Embarrassment:  it does contain info relating to Damian and batman's prep for upcoming DC/Batman events.
So man up. Read it. Then go wash your eyeballs :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich



----------


## Red obin

Wow 8 regular pages of Damian thread in one day, I have a lot to catch up on! Now the Damian thread is longer then Tims.........

Btws really looking forward to super sons especially Nyugen's variant cover.

----------


## dietrich

> Wow 8 regular pages of Damian thread in one day, I have a lot to catch up on! Now the Damian thread is longer then Tims.........
> 
> Btws really looking forward to super sons especially Nyugen's variant cover.


Your in luck a couple of pages back a member posted the pictures of that issue from Nyugen's tumbler page  :Smile: 

It's on page 123.

----------


## adrikito

> Interesting article about the Dynamic Duo of Dick and Damian [Dd] and why they are so special.
> 
> 
> https://comicsverse.com/robin-the-bo...-then-and-now/


They are the best.




> 


I remember that chapter with Damian and Maps..

----------


## adrikito

> *damian wayne by 0yongyong0*


awesome images.

----------


## dietrich

*He is a lovable little shit.*

----------


## CPSparkles

> Great article about why these two are the most important but I wouldn't say that Damian has reached icon status just yet. Dick Grayson. Yes without a doubt is an icon but Damian's not quite there.
> 
> Though one could argue that being the son of batman does give him some edge but I'm not sure I'm ready to call Damian most iconic along with Grayson.
> 
> The author feels different and that's okay.
> 
> Some points that I do agree with:
> 
> Its noticeable early on that Damian is more skilled than any of the other Robins before him. Of course, one could expect that from a boy who has been training with the League for his entire life.
> ...




Iconic meaning, definition, what is iconic: very famous or popular

I would argue that the article is correct in saying that Dick and Damian are the two most iconic Robins. Sure Damian is not of Dick's level of fame or popularity but he is the second most famous robin thanks to increased multimedia exposure.

----------


## CPSparkles

> 



This very beautiful. Very Gothic.

----------


## dietrich

> awesome images.


Thank you.
Weird they're not showing up.

----------


## dietrich

> They are the best.



They really are.  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> Iconic meaning, definition, what is iconic: very famous or popular
> 
> I would argue that the article is correct in saying that Dick and Damian are the two most iconic Robins. Sure Damian is not of Dick's level of fame or popularity but he is the second most famous robin thanks to increased multimedia exposure.


^^^^This exactly this.^^^^^

----------


## dietrich

Have you guys seen this https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/02...-couple-weeks/


There's speculation that it could be a Titans and Teen Titans Judas Contract Renegotiated crossover.
I personally hope that this is the case. A crossover with Dick's team would be really interesting to read.

There was also this............





So Deathstroke has also been watching Batman and Robin along with the Titans. Might that pull/might he pull Damian's TT into the action?

----------


## rui no onna

> Iconic meaning, definition, what is iconic: very famous or popular
> 
> I would argue that the article is correct in saying that Dick and Damian are the two most iconic Robins. Sure Damian is not of Dick's level of fame or popularity but he is the second most famous robin thanks to increased multimedia exposure.


From Merriam-Webster:



> Definition of iconic
> 1
> :  of, relating to, or having the characteristics of an icon
> 2
> a :  widely recognized and well-established - an iconic brand name
> b :  widely known and acknowledged especially for distinctive excellence - an iconic writer, a region's iconic wines


Damian has become quite popular now but that popularity is mostly within the circle of comics and DC fans. Outside of that, he's not really a household name. When someone says Batman and Robin, most people still think of Dick Grayson. The general populace probably isn't even aware that there have been several characters that have taken up the mantle of Robin. While I greatly enjoy Damian, I think iconic implies something greater than simply being very popular.

----------


## dietrich

> From Merriam-Webster:
> 
> Damian has become quite popular now but that popularity is mostly within the circle of comics and DC fans. Outside of that, he's not really a household name. When someone says Batman and Robin, most people still think of Dick Grayson. The general populace probably isn't even aware that there have been several characters that have taken up the mantle of Robin. While I greatly enjoy Damian, I think iconic implies something greater than simply being very popular.


I disagree.

Aside from comics and DC fans and such you also have the casuals who watch animated movies. Sure he isn't on Dick's level but the article said the 2 most iconic robins and I believe this to be correct. Since those movies have given him extra exposure.

But yes you are correct, when the general public thinks Robin they think Dick Grayson and that's gonna take some time to change.

----------


## rui no onna

> I disagree.
> 
> Aside from comics and DC fans and such you also have the casuals who watch animated movies. Sure he isn't on Dick's level but the article said the 2 most iconic robins and I believe this to be correct. Since those movies have given him extra exposure.
> 
> But yes you are correct, when the general public thinks Robin they think Dick Grayson and that's gonna take some time to change.


The animated movies are direct to Blu-ray/DVD so I reckon those "casuals" are still superhero fans, too, albeit just not hardcore. The animated movies don't have quite the same reach as shows/cartoons on network or cable TV.

That said, I think it would be super awesome to see Super Sons on Cartoon Network. Now that would make Damian and Jon mainstream.  :Big Grin:

----------


## dietrich

> The animated movies are direct to Blu-ray/DVD so I reckon those "casuals" are still superhero fans, too, albeit just not hardcore. The animated movies don't have quite the same reach as shows/cartoons on network or cable TV.
> 
> That said, I think it would be super awesome to see Super Sons on Cartoon Network. Now that would make Damian and Jon mainstream.


Fingers crossed DC is already working on it  :Wink:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Have you guys seen this https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/02...-couple-weeks/
> 
> 
> There's speculation that it could be a Titans and Teen Titans Judas Contract Renegotiated crossover.
> I personally hope that this is the case. A crossover with Dick's team would be really interesting to read.
> 
> There was also this............
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting I saw a thread about this on the DC part of this site.

Deathstroke is watching Damian. It could be or it could that after their last match up in Deathstroke 4 and 5 he recognises that he is a bada** and dangerous enough to warrant keeping an eye on.

I hope the two teams cross over, would love Dick to introduce his little brother to his team and it'll be good to have some Dick and Kori interaction.

----------


## CPSparkles

> From Merriam-Webster:
> 
> Damian has become quite popular now but that popularity is mostly within the circle of comics and DC fans. Outside of that, he's not really a household name. When someone says Batman and Robin, most people still think of Dick Grayson. The general populace probably isn't even aware that there have been several characters that have taken up the mantle of Robin. While I greatly enjoy Damian, I think iconic implies something greater than simply being very popular.




I'm not saying that he is more iconic than Dick. Not at all. I'm saying that of the four Robin it goes Dick, Damian, Jason and Tim in terms of fame/recognition.

----------


## CPSparkles

> The animated movies are direct to Blu-ray/DVD so I reckon those "casuals" are still superhero fans, too, albeit just not hardcore. The animated movies don't have quite the same reach as shows/cartoons on network or cable TV.
> 
> That said, I think it would be super awesome to see Super Sons on Cartoon Network. Now that would make Damian and Jon mainstream.


They should do an animated series with those two.

----------


## oasis1313

I'd LOVE a Super-Sons cartoon.  And I'm wondering if it's time to reboot the Dick/Kory relationship?  They certainly had great chemistry when it started out.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I'd LOVE a Super-Sons cartoon.  And I'm wondering if it's time to reboot the Dick/Kory relationship?  They certainly had great chemistry when it started out.


I would love to see the Dick and Kori relationship revisited. Never been a fan of Dick with Babs.

----------


## oasis1313

It's hard to get more iconic than having been around since the 1930's.

----------


## CPSparkles

> It's hard to get more iconic than having been around since the 1930's.


Dick is the definitive Robin. I wonder if he'll ever get past that in the public's eyes? Will they ever come to view him as Nightwing 1st?

----------


## oasis1313

> Dick is the definitive Robin. I wonder if he'll ever get past that in the public's eyes? Will they ever come to view him as Nightwing 1st?


It'd be hard to imagine that.  Dick Grayson is a household name.

----------


## fanfan13

> Have you guys seen this https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/02...-couple-weeks/
> 
> 
> There's speculation that it could be a Titans and Teen Titans Judas Contract Renegotiated crossover.
> I personally hope that this is the case. A crossover with Dick's team would be really interesting to read.
> 
> There was also this............
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it would be a crossover between Deathstroke and Titans only? But it would be great if they will involve the Teen Titans too. I mean Starfire, BB, and Raven were part of the history. Also I would love to see Rose Wilson interact with Teen Titans. Rose and Damian need to have a round two meeting  :Smile: 

That page is interesting. Nice to know Damian is considered a threat by the badass Slade. Although it's weird I don't see the other Teen Titans member there. Only Damian. Hmm why is it?




> I'd LOVE a Super-Sons cartoon.  And I'm wondering if it's time to reboot the Dick/Kory relationship?  They certainly had great chemistry when it started out.


OMG as a fan of TT cartoon, I shipped Dick and Kory lol. Didn't they have a daughter in different universe? If I'm not wrong, the girl was involved with the old version of Damian, wasn't she?




> It'd be hard to imagine that.  Dick Grayson is a household name.


That's what exactly happened to me back then when I wasn't into American comics and had little to zero knowledges about them. I thought Robin was only Dick Grayson ;p

----------


## rui no onna

> Dick is the definitive Robin. I wonder if he'll ever get past that in the public's eyes? Will they ever come to view him as Nightwing 1st?





> It'd be hard to imagine that.  Dick Grayson is a household name.


I can but it'll probably be after I'm dead. Dick Grayson is considered the definitive Robin by most thanks to previous exposure to the earlier comics, the 1966 Batman TV series (Burt Ward), the 90s Batman: The Animated Series and maybe even the Batman Forever movie. Even the Teen Titans cartoons, you can pretty much guess Robin is Dick given the romance with Starfire.

If DC changes the Robin in mainstream media (TV shows/cartoons, box office movies) to Damian Wayne and have Dick Grayson firmly entrenched as Nightwing, that's what the younger generations will remember.

Ooh, I'd love to see big brother Dick guest in that hypothetical Super Sons cartoon. Make it happen DC!

----------


## dietrich

> I thought it would be a crossover between Deathstroke and Titans only? But it would be great if they will involve the Teen Titans too. I mean Starfire, BB, and Raven were part of the history. Also I would love to see Rose Wilson interact with Teen Titans. Rose and Damian need to have a round two meeting 
> 
> That page is interesting. Nice to know Damian is considered a threat by the badass Slade. Although it's weird I don't see the other Teen Titans member there. Only Damian. Hmm why is it?
> 
> 
> 
> OMG as a fan of TT cartoon, I shipped Dick and Kory lol. Didn't they have a daughter in different universe? If I'm not wrong, the girl was involved with the old version of Damian, wasn't she?
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe cos he already has personal issues with Damian from RSOB and Deathstroke or may be he just like's to keep tabs on Batman and Robin.

Really hope it is a crossover with the teen team cos I would like to see Damian interact with the Titans.
Beast Boy and Raven were ever part of Dick's team according to the new 52.

Yes Dick and Star had a daughter Mari [Nightstar] who was dating Damian [Ibn] in Kingdom Come. I liked that continuity and wish we had seen more of it.

----------


## dietrich

> I can but it'll probably be after I'm dead. Dick Grayson is considered the definitive Robin by most thanks to previous exposure to the earlier comics, the 1966 Batman TV series (Burt Ward), the 90s Batman: The Animated Series and maybe even the Batman Forever movie. Even the Teen Titans cartoons, you can pretty much guess Robin is Dick given the romance with Starfire.
> 
> If DC changes the Robin in mainstream media (TV shows/cartoons, box office movies) to Damian Wayne and have Dick Grayson firmly entrenched as Nightwing, that's what the younger generations will remember.
> 
> Ooh, I'd love to see big brother Dick guest in that hypothetical Super Sons cartoon. Make it happen DC!


Yeah it's gonna be a long while before any other Robin takes that mantle or even comes close. If they ever do.

If DC continues pushing Damian, If Supersons gets animated or if he's in Young Justice season 3 then Damian might come a bit close or at least will gain mass recognition as the other Robin who isn't Dick and who's also the Son of Batman.

----------


## fanfan13

> I can but it'll probably be after I'm dead. Dick Grayson is considered the definitive Robin by most thanks to previous exposure to the earlier comics, the 1966 Batman TV series (Burt Ward), the 90s Batman: The Animated Series and maybe even the Batman Forever movie. Even the Teen Titans cartoons, you can pretty much guess Robin is Dick given the romance with Starfire.
> 
> If DC changes the Robin in mainstream media (TV shows/cartoons, box office movies) to Damian Wayne and have Dick Grayson firmly entrenched as Nightwing, that's what the younger generations will remember.
> 
> Ooh, I'd love to see big brother Dick guest in that hypothetical Super Sons cartoon. Make it happen DC!


I agree. Especially in the country (like mine) with minimal exposure of American comic books (read: very hard to find). People here only get knowledge about Batman mostly through live action movies and sometimes, if we have the access, through animated series/films. So yeah, unless DC changes the Robin in those two medias to be all Damian, Robin will only be known to be the circus boy  :Smile: 

YES! Make animated Super Sons happens DC, please! And bring Nightwing to Super Sons comic too!

----------


## dietrich

> It'd be hard to imagine that.  Dick Grayson is a household name.


Dc needs to get to promoting Dick as Nightwing in other media. Start with a life action movie or that Titans series that was supposed to be on CW. Even better a Grayson movie.

----------


## fanfan13

> Maybe cos he already has personal issues with Damian from RSOB and Deathstroke or may be he just like's to keep tabs on Batman and Robin.
> 
> Really hope it is a crossover with the teen team cos I would like to see Damian interact with the Titans.
> Beast Boy and Raven were ever part of Dick's team according to the new 52.
> 
> Yes Dick and Star had a daughter Mari [Nightstar] who was dating Damian [Ibn] in Kingdom Come. I liked that continuity and wish we had seen more of it.


It was funny but logical when Damian paid Deathstroke in R:SOB. I like that scene and their fight too.

Haha can't imagine if the current Damian would also be involved with Dick's future daughter (if there will be any)  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> It was funny but logical when Damian paid Deathstroke in R:SOB. I like that scene and their fight too.
> 
> Haha can't imagine if the current Damian would also be involved with Dick's future daughter (if there will be any)


In my headcanon end for Damian he ends up married to Dick and Kori daughter, their kids don't have to fight crime and they all live happily and peacefully ever after.  :Big Grin: 

That's what I want for Damian, a peaceful end with Mari Grayson.

----------


## dietrich

> It was funny but logical when Damian paid Deathstroke in R:SOB. I like that scene and their fight too.


That was funny and pretty badass. I guess it pays to have a Wayne / Al Ghul have your back and you know that money is from Talia's end not Bruce since I don't think Bruce will spoil a 10 year old like that.

----------


## oasis1313

> In my headcanon end for Damian he ends up married to Dick and Kori daughter, their kids don't have to fight crime and they all live happily and peacefully ever after. 
> 
> That's what I want for Damian, a peaceful end with Mari Grayson.


I can't imagine that--all I can see in my head is Batman 666.  Damian would be the ULTIMATE Kick-Ass Batman.

----------


## fanfan13

> That was funny and pretty badass. I guess it pays to have a Wayne / Al Ghul have your back and you know that money is from Talia's end not Bruce since I don't think Bruce will spoil a 10 year old like that.


I always forgot that Al Ghul family is also super rich (are they even richer than Wayne family?). Goodness Damian, apparently you are arguably the richest kid on earth.




> I can't imagine that--all I can see in my head is Batman 666.  Damian would be the ULTIMATE Kick-Ass Batman.


Me too. If only he wouldn't be bald.

----------


## dietrich

> I can't imagine that--all I can see in my head is Batman 666.  Damian would be the ULTIMATE Kick-Ass Batman.


No this would come after Batman 666. After Damian has passed the cowl to Terry and turned the LOA into a global force for good, he retires and lives the rest of his life in peace. When he passes he does so peacefully while watching his grand kids play.

----------


## dietrich

> I can't imagine that--all I can see in my head is Batman 666.  Damian would be the ULTIMATE Kick-Ass Batman.


This is my definitive end for Damian [ I posted it on a different thread a while back]

Following from the above incidents Damian Wayne takes over Bruce's duties at Wayne Enterprises and as Batman. He also takes over leadership of the LoA bridging the gap between both his legacies. He turn's things around within the LoA. Turning them into a major force for global good.

He marries longtime love Mari Grayson. At some point he encounters a young man Terry McGinnis who motivated by the event's at Crime Alley has become one of the few good guy vigilantes of Gotham.
Damian now getting on in years takes the young man under his wing and trains him in the way of the Bat.
Damian finally retires from active duties as batman passing the Cowl to Terry but he retains leadership and oversight of the LoA.

He has 5 kids with Mari and lives out the rest of his in peace and happiness. When he finally passes on he falls not in battle but goes peacefully on a garden bench in Wayne Manor watching his grand-kids frolic with Kent's overexcited grand daughter.

----------


## dietrich

> I always forgot that Al Ghul family is also super rich (are they even richer than Wayne family?). Goodness Damian, apparently you are arguably the richest kid on earth.



The Al Ghul family is richer cos in Batman Inc Talia threatened to buy out and destroy Wayne Enterprises.

----------


## fanfan13

Super Sons variant covers, taken from Jorge Jimenez's instagram.



Wow. Just wow. I wish I was Jimenez :')

----------


## dietrich

> Super Sons variant covers, taken from Jorge Jimenez's instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Just wow.


Oh wow. I want it all so much. I'm like larfleeze, *"MINE MINE MINE ALL MINE"*

----------


## dietrich

> Me too. If only he wouldn't be bald.



Lol he could have a wig  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I think in 666 he shaved it off for efficiency. He so busy fighting crime he has no time for grooming his hair.

----------


## fanfan13

> He has 5 kids with Mari and lives out the rest of his in peace and happiness. When he finally passes on he falls not in battle but goes peacefully on a garden bench in Wayne Manor watching his grand-kids frolic with Kent's overexcited grand daughter.


!!! Grandpa Wayne and Grandpa Kent! 0.0!!




> Lol he could have a wig 
> 
> I think in 666 he shaved it off for efficiency. He so busy fighting crime he has no time for grooming his hair.


Lol. It's just subjective preference. I'm not really fond of baldness (unless it's a result of therapy or something that one can't help it).

----------


## dietrich

> !!! Grandpa Wayne and Grandpa Kent! 0.0!!


I know right  :Wink:

----------


## rui no onna

> Super Sons variant covers, taken from Jorge Jimenez's instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Just wow. I wish I was Jimenez :')


Lol, I don't want to know how much I spent on all those variants. I have almost all of those ordered.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wonder where you can buy the top middle partial color variant. Didn't see that one anywhere. Also, the top right Tyler Kirkham virgin variant with Joker I think isn't available either. There's a variant with Catwoman, Poison Ivy and Joker available for sale but not one with Joker only.

----------


## dietrich

> Lol, I don't want to know how much I spent on all those variants. I have almost all of those ordered. 
> 
> Wonder where you can buy the top middle partial color variant. Didn't see that one anywhere. Also, the top right Tyler Kirkham virgin variant with Joker I think isn't available either. There's a variant with Catwoman, Poison Ivy and Joker available for sale but not one with Joker only.


Lucky.

Yeah I never seen those two either and the Kirkham set didn't include the single Joker cover. The set had the single Catwoman, single Ivy and the Joker with Ivy and Catwoman.

----------


## dietrich

> Lol, I don't want to know how much I spent on all those variants. I have almost all of those ordered. 
> 
> Wonder where you can buy the top middle partial color variant. Didn't see that one anywhere. Also, the top right Tyler Kirkham virgin variant with Joker I think isn't available either. There's a variant with Catwoman, Poison Ivy and Joker available for sale but not one with Joker only.


This doesn't have the Joker,Ivy,Catwoman Kirkham variant displayed either.

----------


## fanfan13

Special privilege for the official artist perhaps?

I really like the top middle one too. Idk to me it looks more beautiful than the fully colored version of it.

----------


## dietrich

> Special privilege for the official artist perhaps?
> 
> I really like the top middle one too. Idk to me it looks more beautiful than the fully colored version of it.


Do you think? I like the coloured one. I just can't wait for this. Wednesday is gonna be a good day. So many good books coming out. Supersons Nightwing, Batman #17

----------


## fanfan13

> Do you think? I like the coloured one. I just can't wait for this. Wednesday is gonna be a good day. So many good books coming out. Supersons Nightwing, Batman #17


No way all three of them are going to be on the same day? I lost track of the schedule.

----------


## dietrich

With Supersons, Injustice 2, Teen Titans, Judas Contract it's a good time to be a Damian Wayne fan.

----------


## dietrich

> No way all three of them are going to be on the same day? I lost track of the schedule.


Oh they totally are and then the next TT is on the 22nd.

----------


## dragons06

> Yeah it's gonna be a long while before any other Robin takes that mantle or even comes close. If they ever do.
> 
> If DC continues pushing Damian, If Supersons gets animated or if he's in Young Justice season 3 then Damian might come a bit close or at least will gain mass recognition as the other Robin who isn't Dick and who's also the Son of Batman.


I would kill to have Damian in Young justice season 3, but I think he would appear in the later seasons, it would be a crime to not do Damian in that brilliant series.

----------


## rui no onna

> Special privilege for the official artist perhaps?


Might be. There's no bar code or price. There's some writing on the partial color cover that's not on the official cover. ARTIST COPY - NOT FOR SALE, perhaps? Or possibly the rating.




> I really like the top middle one too. Idk to me it looks more beautiful than the fully colored version of it.


I agree, I with the top middle looking nicer. The B&W background gives greater emphasis to Damian and Jon.

----------


## dragons06

> With Supersons, Injustice 2, Teen Titans, Judas Contract it's a good time to be a Damian Wayne fan.


indeed, and where can you order the other variants at ?
I'm trying to find the Jonboy Meyers cover lol

----------


## dietrich

> I would kill to have Damian in Young justice season 3, but I think he would appear in the later seasons, it would be a crime to not do Damian in that brilliant series.


I really want him in it. I hope that with the kind of push he has been getting that he does make the roster. Although if they are gonna animate Supersons they might not wish to put him in or they might put him in for a short while.

----------


## dietrich

> indeed, and where can you order the other variants at ?
> I'm trying to find the Jonboy Meyers cover lol


Have you tried here http://shop.comicxposure.com/SUPER-SONS_c290.htm

----------


## dragons06

> I really want him in it. I hope that with the kind of push he has been getting that he does make the roster. Although if they are gonna animate Supersons they might not wish to put him in or they might put him in for a short while.


they did Dick, Jason already died, and tim is the current robin.
if they are going to put Damian in young justice, I'm hoping either this season or next.
I really wouldn't mind a revamped teen titans based on the movie roster, but having Damian on young justice seems a lot more realistic.

----------


## dragons06

> Have you tried here http://shop.comicxposure.com/SUPER-SONS_c290.htm


I didn't know about this one, thank you ^^

----------


## rui no onna

> indeed, and where can you order the other variants at ?
> I'm trying to find the Jonboy Meyers cover lol


Booksamillion, KRS Comics and ebay.

http://www.booksamillion.com/p/Super.../9781532514791
https://krscomics.com/collections/su...-pie-exclusive
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-SONS-1...5/201789485608

Booksamillion is cheapest but I don't think they package it very well. I don't recommend Comicxposure. Crappy service. I've heard complaints about shipping that are months delayed.

A warning and a upset vent about the web comic store ComicXposure.
 ComicXposure - Scam?

----------


## dietrich

> they did Dick, Jason already died, and tim is the current robin.
> if they are going to put Damian in young justice, I'm hoping either this season or next.
> I really wouldn't mind a revamped teen titans based on the movie roster, but having Damian on young justice seems a lot more realistic.


I'm hoping that the fact that Aqualad is joining the TT might bode well for Damian joining the team. I have a very strong feeling that he will be on the team just based on the fact that they are pushing him so much right now.

----------


## fanfan13

> Might be. There's no bar code or price. There's some writing on the partial color cover that's not on the official cover. ARTIST COPY - NOT FOR SALE, perhaps? Or possibly the rating.
> 
> 
> I agree, I with the top middle looking nicer. The B&W background gives greater emphasis to Damian and Jon.


You're right. No price tag and there's an additional writing. And it's better too.

----------


## dietrich

> Booksamillion, KRS Comics and ebay.
> 
> http://www.booksamillion.com/p/Super.../9781532514791
> https://krscomics.com/collections/su...-pie-exclusive
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-SONS-1...5/201789485608
> 
> Booksamillion is cheapest but I don't think they package it very well. I don't recommend Comicxposure. Crappy service. I've heard complaints about shipping that are months delayed.


Oh right my bad I just did a quick search and that was what came up. Hangs head in shame.

----------


## rui no onna

> Oh right my bad I just did a quick search and that was what came up. Hangs head in shame.


Oh, don't be. I was gonna order from ComicXposure, too, to save on shipping since they had all the Super Sons variants when I saw a complaint on another board I visit.

Here's just one of the complaints:



> I wouldn't do business with them again if they were giving stuff away. They don't care if you have to wait six months for your stuff, they don't care if you get everything you ordered when it eventually does arrive, and they especially don't care enough to return a phone call or reply to an e-mail.
> 
> If you're unfortunate enough to have done business with them, get ready to file a PayPal complaint.


There were several others.

----------


## dragons06

Thank you both, I usually order from midtown comics, but they only have two covers lol

----------


## dietrich

> Thank you both, I usually order from midtown comics, but they only have two covers lol


Tomasi is supposed to be signing copies at the Midtown comics in New York isn't he.  So some lucky folks are gonna get signed copies .

----------


## dietrich

> Oh, don't be. I was gonna order from ComicXposure, too, to save on shipping since they had all the Super Sons variants when I saw a complaint on another board I visit.
> 
> Here's just one of the complaints:
> 
> 
> There were several others.


That's pretty bad. Nice save.

----------


## dietrich

> You're right. No price tag and there's an additional writing. And it's better too.


So they're not for sale. Perks of the job.

----------


## rui no onna

> Wednesday is gonna be a good day. So many good books coming out. Supersons Nightwing, Batman #17


Lol, I know. Getting the following for DC:

BATMAN #17
BATWOMAN REBIRTH #1
NIGHTWING #15
RAVEN #6 (OF 6)
SUPER SONS #1
SUPERMAN #17
TRINITY #6
WILD STORM #1

----------


## dietrich

> Lol, I know. Getting the following for DC:
> 
> BATMAN #17
> BATWOMAN REBIRTH #1
> NIGHTWING #15
> RAVEN #6 (OF 6)
> SUPER SONS #1
> SUPERMAN #17
> TRINITY #6
> WILD STORM #1



Pretty similar. getting

Supersons
Superman
Batman
Nightwing

----------


## fanfan13

> So they're not for sale. Perks of the job.


Well, that cover is drawn by the artist himself. He can do whatever he want to make it look nicer and make it not for sale  :Smile: 




> Lol, I know. Getting the following for DC:
> 
> BATMAN #17
> BATWOMAN REBIRTH #1
> NIGHTWING #15
> RAVEN #6 (OF 6)
> SUPER SONS #1
> SUPERMAN #17
> TRINITY #6
> WILD STORM #1


Trinity is next week too? Nice!

----------


## rui no onna

> Tomasi is supposed to be signing copies at the Midtown comics in New York isn't he.  So some lucky folks are gonna get signed copies .


I've noticed Midtown sometimes sell signed copies (limit 1 per customer) after the signing event so be on the lookout for those. I know they did it for JL vs SS and Rocket Raccoon.

----------


## dietrich

> I've noticed Midtown sometimes sell signed copies (limit 1 per customer) after the signing event so be on the lookout for those. I know they did it for JL vs SS and Rocket Raccoon.


Do they advertise online cos I live in the UK you see.

----------


## dietrich

> Thank you both, I usually order from midtown comics, but they only have two covers lol


Your welcome though my advice was crappy  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> Well, that cover is drawn by the artist himself. He can do whatever he want to make it look nicer and make it not for sale 
> 
> 
> 
> Trinity is next week too? Nice!


See it's going to be a good day  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dragons06

> I've noticed Midtown sometimes sell signed copies (limit 1 per customer) after the signing event so be on the lookout for those. I know they did it for JL vs SS and Rocket Raccoon.


That's right, I bought a signed copy of Batman Rebirth issue 1 from Tom King for Christmas ^^ came with a certificate and everything.
so I'll be on a double look out for any Signed copies of Super sons.

----------


## rui no onna

> So they're not for sale. Perks of the job.


Hmm, it could possibly be a Retailer Roundtable Program (RRP) limited variant that's only given to comic shops who attend certain events. Darn I want one. It might end up being the most expensive to acquire if it's RRP.

Or maybe an San Diego Comic Con (SDCC) variant? I hope it's SDCC. That should be more affordable.

----------


## dietrich

> That's right, I bought a signed copy of Batman Rebirth issue 1 from Tom King for Christmas ^^ came with a certificate and everything.
> so I'll be on a double look out for any Signed copies of Super sons.


Are they a lot more expensive than regular copies and are they available via their website?

----------


## dragons06

> Hmm, it could possibly be a Retailer Roundtable Program (RRP) limited variant that's only given to comic shops who attend certain events. Darn I want one. It might end up being the most expensive to acquire if it's RRP.
> 
> Or maybe an San Diego Comic Con (SDCC) variant? I hope it's SDCC. That should be more affordable.


what is this Variant everyone is talking about, is it that hard to obtain ?

----------


## rui no onna

> Do they advertise online cos I live in the UK you see.


I think they do ship internationally. Unfortunately, shipping's gonna be expensive and probably weight-based. On the plus side, they usually just sell the comic for regular cover price so probably just $2.99 for the signed comic. At worst, $10.

Priority Mail Express International === $71.50

Priority Mail International === $57.50

Priority Mail International Flat Rate Envelope === $33.95
Global Priority is shipped in an envelope as opposed to a box, and therefore susceptible to minor damage that we cannot be held responsible for. However, small orders (1 to 6 comics) rarely sustain any damage at all when shipped this way. In addition, all of our comics are shipped bagged and boarded, which also helps prevent shipping damage.
Certain countires have restrictions on Global Priority Envelopes. �You will be notified by email with new shipping options, if this pertains to you.

----------


## dietrich

> what is this Variant everyone is talking about, is it that hard to obtain ?


On page 133 middle centre the Jimenez cover with the white background.

----------


## dietrich

> I think they do ship internationally. Unfortunately, shipping's gonna be expensive and probably weight-based. On the plus side, they usually just sell the comic for regular cover price so probably just $2.99 for the signed comic. At worst, $10.
> 
> Priority Mail Express International === $71.50
> 
> Priority Mail International === $57.50
> 
> Priority Mail International Flat Rate Envelope === $33.95
> Global Priority is shipped in an envelope as opposed to a box, and therefore susceptible to minor damage that we cannot be held responsible for. However, small orders (1 to 6 comics) rarely sustain any damage at all when shipped this way. In addition, all of our comics are shipped bagged and boarded, which also helps prevent shipping damage.
> Certain countires have restrictions on Global Priority Envelopes. �You will be notified by email with new shipping options, if this pertains to you.


Well looks like I better keep an eye out and start saving my pennies. :Stick Out Tongue: 
I've already spent so much on shipping for the few variants I pre-ordered

----------


## rui no onna

> what is this Variant everyone is talking about, is it that hard to obtain ?


Man this thread is moving fast. Getting hard to keep up.

Top middle. Similar to the regular cover but with black and white background. Dunno about difficulty to obtain, yet. I haven't seen it for sale anywhere.

----------


## fanfan13

> what is this Variant everyone is talking about, is it that hard to obtain ?


this one

ss cover i want.JPG

and this one too

ss cover with joker only.JPG

lol. slow down guys  :Smile:

----------


## dragons06

> this one
> 
> ss cover i want.JPG
> 
> and this one too
> 
> ss cover with joker only.JPG


They all look awesome ^^ and Thanks again.
I'll probably get 3 to 4 different covers, since This is my most anticipated comic book this year.

----------


## dietrich

> this one
> 
> ss cover i want.JPG
> 
> and this one too
> 
> ss cover with joker only.JPG
> 
> lol. slow down guys


That Joker only one haven't seen before. Is it an artist only one too.
It doesn't really look like a cover.

----------


## rui no onna

> That Joker only one haven't seen before. Is it an artist only one too.
> It doesn't really look like a cover.


Some store exclusive variants don't have any "dressing" (title, etc). They're typically referred to as virgin variants. That art is certainly by Tyler Kirkham but it's the first time I've seen a version with just Joker and the boys.

----------


## dietrich

> They all look awesome ^^ and Thanks again.
> I'll probably get 3 to 4 different covers, since This is my most anticipated comic book this year.


So far pre-ordered the Kirkham set, Mattina and the Bianchi.

----------


## dietrich

> this one
> 
> ss cover i want.JPG
> 
> and this one too
> 
> ss cover with joker only.JPG
> 
> lol. slow down guys


lol....... :Smile:

----------


## rui no onna

Figured might as well identify all of them.

From left-to-right, top-to-bottom

Row 1
Tyler Kirkham Catwoman ($15), Tyler Kirkham Poison Ivy ($25), Jorge Jimenez Partial Sketch (not for sale?), Francesco Mattina Color ($10), Tyler Kirkham Joker (not for sale?)

Row 2
Frank Quitely Cover C ($50, set only), Dustin Nguyen Var ($3), Jorge Jimenez Regular ($3), Simone Bianchi ($10), Francesco Mattina B&W ($20, set only)

Row 3
Frank Quitely Cover A ($15), Frank Quitely Cover B ($20), Jonboy Meyers ($8-12), Mirka Andolfo ($10), EBAS ($12)



Not pictured above, Tyler Kirkham Catwoman-Poison Ivy-Joker variant available as set with the other Kirkham variants ($60, set only). Hmm, there were plenty of comments on Unknown Comics' Facebook account asking about a Joker only variant so they might have replaced this one with the version on the top right. I'll see after I get my copies.

----------


## fanfan13

^Awesome! It's helpful for those who plan to buy Super Sons cover variants but still have no clue which to buy.

You should post this in Super Sons appreciation thread too  :Smile: 

Edit: just found out you did. Great  :Smile:

----------


## rui no onna

> ^Awesome! It's helpful for those who plan to buy Super Sons cover variants but still have no clue which to buy.
> 
> You should post this in Super Sons appreciation thread too


Actually posted it there first and figured might as well copy/paste the info here.  :Smile:

----------


## dragons06

Damian Wayne 2017 
Damian Wayne to appear in a animated DC Film, Judas  contract. Check
Damian to be on the roster for young justice season 3, undetermined.
Damian Wayne to be involved in a main DC event, hoping that Teen titans announcement checks that off the list.
Super sons and Teen titans to have a successful year.
And for Damian to at least appear on both Of the main bat books, I can check that off for Batman, Detective coimics is next  :Smile: 

Do you guys have any hopes for Damian in 2017 ?


Damian to appear in Gotham academy second semester :Smile:

----------


## fanfan13

> Damian Wayne 2017 
> Damian Wayne to appear in a animated DC Film, Judas  contract. Check
> Damian to be on the roster for young justice season 3, undetermined.
> Damian Wayne to be involved in a main DC event, hoping that Teen titans announcement checks that off the list.
> Super sons and Teen titans to have a successful year.
> And for Damian to at least appear on both Of the main bat books, I can check that off for Batman, Detective coimics is next 
> 
> Do you guys have any hopes for Damian in 2017 ?
> 
> ...


THISSS!!

You've mentioned all I want to happen for Damian. What else hmm...

I hope he will be involved actively in the upcoming Batman/DC event, whether as individual or with the Teen Titans. Speaking of TT, I wish the story will get better and better and will have more chance to be twice monthly. A possible crossover with Titans is a good idea. I hope Super sons will do very well and popular enough to rise a talk of getting it animated. I wish he will make his name known more in greater DC Universe and mainstream media and to have his character portrayed more accurately in them.

(Oh yeah, another reunion between Damian and Maps is an absolute yes!)

----------


## darkseidpwns

There's rumours of a Damian Wayne Arkham style game, March 3 might yield a proper announcement.

----------


## rui no onna

> Attachment 44987


Ok, from Tyler Kirkham's Facebook, this one seems like it's gonna be a convention exclusive at Salt Lake Comic Con.

----------


## fanfan13

> There's rumours of a Damian Wayne Arkham style game, March 3 might yield a proper announcement.


I don't play games but I've heard about those rumors in Damian fandom in tumblr back then. I'm going to see later then if it's going to be true or not.

----------


## fanfan13

Someone on tumblr has a nice take on Damian's and Jason's relationship with each other. Go check it if you don't mind  :Smile:

----------


## adrikito

> Have you guys seen this https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/02...-couple-weeks/
> 
> There's speculation that it could be a Titans and Teen Titans Judas Contract Renegotiated crossover.
> I personally hope that this is the case. A crossover with Dick's team would be really interesting to read.


A crossover.. With Wally(Titans) and the MANHATTAN word here.. Bad.. another Titans Hunt with Rebirth content..

----------


## adrikito

> Do you guys have any hopes for Damian in 2017 ?


-Damian in *Gotham Academy Second Semester* as a Robin for some reason.. Like after his first appearance in the Academy..
-*Robin Son of Batman Vol 2...with the same team(Maya, Goliath, Suren).. SOMETHING IMPOSSIBLE*  :Mad: 
*-Damian in another Batman Film
-More Damian in another Bat-books..*

----------


## Aahz

> Someone on tumblr has a nice take on Damian's and Jason's relationship with each other. Go check it if you don't mind


Interestingly the text mostly ignores Robin War.

----------


## fanfan13

> Interestingly the text mostly ignores Robin War.


Yeah I noticed. It's still nice though.

----------


## Fergus

> Super Sons variant covers, taken from Jorge Jimenez's instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Just wow. I wish I was Jimenez :')


Are these all the covers? That look real good.

----------


## Fergus

> This is my definitive end for Damian [ I posted it on a different thread a while back]
> 
> Following from the above incidents Damian Wayne takes over Bruce's duties at Wayne Enterprises and as Batman. He also takes over leadership of the LoA bridging the gap between both his legacies. He turn's things around within the LoA. Turning them into a major force for global good.
> 
> He marries longtime love Mari Grayson. At some point he encounters a young man Terry McGinnis who motivated by the event's at Crime Alley has become one of the few good guy vigilantes of Gotham.
> Damian now getting on in years takes the young man under his wing and trains him in the way of the Bat.
> Damian finally retires from active duties as batman passing the Cowl to Terry but he retains leadership and oversight of the LoA.
> 
> He has 5 kids with Mari and lives out the rest of his in peace and happiness. When he finally passes on he falls not in battle but goes peacefully on a garden bench in Wayne Manor watching his grand-kids frolic with Kent's overexcited grand daughter.


You posted this on the *Definitive Ending for your Favourite Character* thread didn't you? I saw it thought it was beautiful and this would be my ideal ending for him too.

----------


## Fergus

> Damian Wayne 2017 
> Damian Wayne to appear in a animated DC Film, Judas  contract. Check
> Damian to be on the roster for young justice season 3, undetermined.
> Damian Wayne to be involved in a main DC event, hoping that Teen titans announcement checks that off the list.
> Super sons and Teen titans to have a successful year.
> And for Damian to at least appear on both Of the main bat books, I can check that off for Batman, Detective coimics is next 
> 
> Do you guys have any hopes for Damian in 2017 ?
> 
> ...


You forgot Injustice 2

For 2017

I hope his books go bi monthly.
Supersons to break the comic book market.
More Damian in the batman book.
Confirmation that the Batman movie has found a director and the Batman movie will include Nightwing and the son of Batman
Damian in YJ3

----------


## Fergus

> There's rumours of a Damian Wayne Arkham style game, March 3 might yield a proper announcement.


That rumour has been going around for sometime now. Hoping that it is indeed true. The concept of the game sounds interesting. Rumour has it it will feature a populated Gotham. Which just sounds awesome in my book

----------


## rui no onna

> Are these all the covers? That look real good.


Almost. After some research, top right seems like it might be a Salt Lake Comic Con exclusive variant. Still no idea where to get the top middle partial color variant by Jorge Jimenez.




> Figured might as well identify all of them.
> 
> From left-to-right, top-to-bottom
> 
> Row 1
> Tyler Kirkham Catwoman ($15), Tyler Kirkham Poison Ivy ($25), Jorge Jimenez Partial Sketch (not for sale?), Francesco Mattina Color ($10), Tyler Kirkham Joker (not for sale?)
> 
> Row 2
> Frank Quitely Cover C ($50, set only), Dustin Nguyen Var ($3), Jorge Jimenez Regular ($3), Simone Bianchi ($10), Francesco Mattina B&W ($20, set only)
> ...

----------


## Fergus

> Someone on tumblr has a nice take on Damian's and Jason's relationship with each other. Go check it if you don't mind



That was a very accurate analysis of their relationship.

Damian lashing out and antagonising Jason but then gradually growing to understand and appreciate him.

Jason understands and always understood what was going on inside Damian unlike the *RED BURGER VENDOR.*

The canon*ROBINS* clearly all care for each other.

----------


## Fergus

> Someone on tumblr has a nice take on Damian's and Jason's relationship with each other. Go check it if you don't mind


I think the pictures tell us everything we need to know.

----------


## Drako

The last one is only a cover, that comic itself it's completely different.
The cover seems like Tim was happy with Damian's death, which isn't true at all.

----------


## Fergus

> Interestingly the text mostly ignores Robin War.


Because it had nothing to do with Jason and Damian's relationship progression except show they can all work together and that Damian is great burns.

----------


## Fergus

> A crossover.. With Wally(Titans) and the MANHATTAN word here.. Bad.. another Titans Hunt with Rebirth content..


It might be a good crossover. Has Damian met any of the Titans aside from Roy?

----------


## Fergus

> THISSS!!
> 
> You've mentioned all I want to happen for Damian. What else hmm...
> 
> I hope he will be involved actively in the upcoming Batman/DC event, whether as individual or with the Teen Titans. Speaking of TT, I wish the story will get better and better and will have more chance to be twice monthly. A possible crossover with Titans is a good idea. I hope Super sons will do very well and popular enough to rise a talk of getting it animated. I wish he will make his name known more in greater DC Universe and mainstream media and to have his character portrayed more accurately in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This ^ as well. Some young romance for Damian would be interesting.

----------


## dietrich

> Ok, from Tyler Kirkham's Facebook, this one seems like it's gonna be a convention exclusive at Salt Lake Comic Con.


Yes it looks like Kirkham did 4 covers. Found this video that shows the 3 that are part of the set which we saw and a covered up convention exclusive.

https://twitter.com/search?q=%23supersons&lang=en

Scroll down to Feb 9th to locate video.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian Wayne 2017 
> Damian Wayne to appear in a animated DC Film, Judas  contract. Check
> Damian to be on the roster for young justice season 3, undetermined.
> Damian Wayne to be involved in a main DC event, hoping that Teen titans announcement checks that off the list.
> Super sons and Teen titans to have a successful year.
> And for Damian to at least appear on both Of the main bat books, I can check that off for Batman, Detective coimics is next 
> 
> Do you guys have any hopes for Damian in 2017 ?
> 
> ...


1, Animated movie that accurately depicts his relationship with Dick - check
2, Appear in well written books - check
3, Appear in the main Batman book -check 
4, Appear as himself and be awesome in a game [Injustice 2] - check
5, Continue to have more stories with Dick [Nightwing&Robin v Pyg] - cheack
6, Supersons to live up to hype -I'll let you know this time nxt week  :Big Grin: 
7, Role in Young Justice - ?
8, TT crossover with Titans - ?
9, Rumoured Damian Arkham Style game - ? [I don't think the rumours are true]
10,Nightwing in Supersons and Supersons meeting the dark Trinity - ?
11, More Batman and Robin cameos in other titles - ?

----------


## dietrich

> There's rumours of a Damian Wayne Arkham style game, March 3 might yield a proper announcement.


Somehow I don't think this rumour is true. He is already in Injustice 2 I know TPTB have it bad for Damian but I don't think they are that infatuated with him. Damian isn't Batman.

----------


## rui no onna

> Yes it looks like Kirkham did 4 covers. Found this video that shows the 3 that are part of the set which we saw and a covered up convention exclusive.
> 
> https://twitter.com/search?q=%23supersons&lang=en
> 
> Scroll down to Feb 9th to locate video.


Yeah, saw the video on his FB page. Here's a direct link to the video for easy reference.
https://www.twitter.com/TylerKirkham...198721/video/1

Lol at Jorge Jimenez leaking pics for the con exclusive.  :Wink:

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah, saw the video on his FB page. Here's a direct link to the video for easy reference.
> https://www.twitter.com/TylerKirkham...198721/video/1
> 
> Lol at Jorge Jimenez leaking pics for the con exclusive.


Thanks and oh my god you are completely right Jorge totally leaked it didn't he? Hahaha imagine that phone call  :Big Grin:

----------


## adrikito

> It might be a good crossover. 
> 
> Has Damian met any of the Titans aside from Roy?


*I am not interested in rebirth things*(I am out of Batman during the BUTTON saga.).... comics/crossovers/characters with strong connections with that... *FINAL BATTLE AGAINST MANHATAN/OZ? I don´t care how exciting is this(good for people who can enjoy this), I am not interested.*

I am not happy with that. For rebirth I left behind certain characters.. 

*About Damian*.. I don´t know... I only see Titans Rebirth 1(Dick is not enough reason for make me follow this comic).. But* I remember one image Post-Crisis with Dick(Batman) with Donna and Damian*. Maybe they'll remember that someday.

----------


## dietrich

> I am not interested in rebirth(I am out of Batman during the BUTTON saga.).... comics/crossovers/characters with strong connections with that... I am not happy with that. For rebirth I left behind certain characters.. 
> 
> About Damian.. I don´t know... I only see Titans Rebirth 1(Dick is not enough reason for see this comic).. But I remember one image Post-Crisis with Dick(Batman) with Donna and Damian. Maybe they'll remember that someday.


I'm not interested in Rebirth either but I would be interested in the junior team meeting the senior team.

----------


## dietrich

> Someone on tumblr has a nice take on Damian's and Jason's relationship with each other. Go check it if you don't mind



I agree with the author.

Damian started off at a bad place with Jason but has grown to accept and understand him. He is still snarky and baits him but that's just Damian being Damian.

Yes he's challenged Jason and physically fought him but he has also saved his life on a number of occasions.

Jason understands Damian is a troubled kid and he treats him accordingly often extending an olive branch to him. He has lost his temper once or twice and he has shot him but he has also been there when Damian was in peril.

They both probably respect each other and they clearly don't want the other dead.

I think Batman #16 was a little OC for Damian cos I can't see him calling Jason by his 1st name. Everything else though was on point.

I do not agree with the author on B&R: War of the Robin confrontation. I don't believe Jason was holding back [he was a 1st but then after Damian hit a nerve sh** got serious]

Damian won that fair and square and I'm sick of people making excuses.

----------


## adrikito

> I'm not interested in Rebirth but I would be interested in the junior team meeting the senior team.


But all this will involve rebirth madness, sure.. 

*The Titan Wally is here(important character in rebirth)* and I remember the *Titans* rebirth 1(the only chapter that I see), Wally touching the whole team for make his members remember him(rebirth things).. 

*I prefer follow simpler things without getting into this madness of rebirth, I'm not interested in the result of this.*.. I will not find anything that interests me in this crossover.

----------


## dietrich

> -Damian in *Gotham Academy Second Semester* as a Robin for some reason.. Like after his first appearance in the Academy..
> -*Robin Son of Batman Vol 2...with the same team(Maya, Goliath, Suren).. SOMETHING IMPOSSIBLE* 
> *-Damian in another Batman Film
> -More Damian in another Bat-books..*


RSOB would be fantastic but I think you are right that at the moment it is impossible.

----------


## dietrich

> But all this will involve rebirth madness, sure.. 
> 
> The Titan Wally is here and I remember the Titans rebirth 1, Wally touching the whole team, rebirth things.. *I prefer follow simpler things without getting into this madness of rebirth*  as I did with Superman... I don´t respect you anymore, I'm going to follow other things.


It might not. It could just be the Titans, the TT and Deathstroke. The speculation is that it will be to do with the Judas Contract.

----------


## adrikito

Despite I am fan of Deathstroke I'm not sure that I'm going to see the movie.. The Titan Wally is in my black list.

*We should change of conversation, better thing in funny things.. LOOK THAT..*

batman robin.jpg

ADORABLE... Damian is Adorable.. hahaha.. In that time NO, currently this is more easy.. 

This is an image of *Batman Robin Vol 1 chapter 4*... But like Damian maybe the image is too small..

----------


## dietrich

> I'm not sure that I'm going to see the movie.. The Titan Wally is in my black list
> 
> *We should change of conversation.. LOOK THAT..*
> 
> batman robin.jpg
> 
> ADORABLE... Damian is Adorable.. hahaha.. In that time NO, currently this is more easy.. 
> 
> This is an image of *Batman Robin Vol 1 chapter 4*... But like Damian maybe the image is too small..


He looks so adorable. I love small Damian it makes his feats even more impressive and reminds you that he is just a kid after all. This is Batman Inc Damian is my favourite.

At least they're not grabbing his cheeks and talking him to him in baby talk  :Wink: 

This shows that Damian can be pleasant when he wants to. Those acting lessons from Carrie maybe.

----------


## adrikito

DICK BATMAN AND ROBIN.(The same chapter)

The art of Waiting

Screen Shot 783.jpg

Nice Night

Screen Shot 784.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> DICK BATMAN AND ROBIN.(The same chapter)
> 
> The art of Waiting
> 
> Screen Shot 783.jpg
> 
> Nice Night
> 
> Screen Shot 784.jpg


I miss these two. Dick was a very good mentor.

How do you disappear when you're wearing a bright yellow cape?

----------


## adrikito

> I miss these two. Dick was a very good mentor.
> 
> How do you disappear when you're wearing a bright yellow cape?


Yeah.. and the best companion..

The question is.. How does Batman disappear? In the same way..

----------


## Fergus

*Who's Your Daddy*

Interesting article examining the parental relationship between Bruce Wayne and Damian Wayne.

http://sequart.org/magazine/16589/wh...-damian-wayne/

----------


## Fergus

> *I am not interested in rebirth things*(I am out of Batman during the BUTTON saga.).... comics/crossovers/characters with strong connections with that... *FINAL BATTLE AGAINST MANHATAN/OZ? I don´t care how exciting is this(good for people who can enjoy this), I am not interested.*
> 
> I am not happy with that. For rebirth I left behind certain characters.. 
> 
> *About Damian*.. I don´t know... I only see Titans Rebirth 1(Dick is not enough reason for make me follow this comic).. But* 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...



Okay i don't remember that.

----------


## Fergus

> Despite I am fan of Deathstroke I'm not sure that I'm going to see the movie.. The Titan Wally is in my black list.
> 
> *We should change of conversation, better thing in funny things.. LOOK THAT..*
> 
> batman robin.jpg
> 
> ADORABLE... Damian is Adorable.. hahaha.. In that time NO, currently this is more easy.. 
> 
> This is an image of *Batman Robin Vol 1 chapter 4*... But like Damian maybe the image is too small..


Damian is adorable.

----------


## adrikito

> Okay i don't remember that.


http://rebloggy.com/post/dick-grayso...es/42924082199

That thing happen in justice league of america v2 #41




> Damian is adorable.


I remember that volume of batman and Robin.. Is adorable now.. Before his resurrection, less times.




> *Who's Your Daddy*
> 
> Interesting article examining the parental relationship between Bruce Wayne and Damian Wayne.
> 
> http://sequart.org/magazine/16589/wh...-damian-wayne/


THANK YOU.

----------


## CPSparkles

> There's rumours of a Damian Wayne Arkham style game, March 3 might yield a proper announcement.


Yeah I heard those a while back would be great if true.

----------


## CPSparkles

> *Who's Your Daddy*
> 
> Interesting article examining the parental relationship between Bruce Wayne and Damian Wayne.
> 
> http://sequart.org/magazine/16589/wh...-damian-wayne/



Great article. You can see the difference in Bruce's' relationship with Damian compared with the others and a lot is down to the biological element.

FYI
The site also has other really good Damian articles such the deconstruction pieces [there are 3 parts]

http://sequart.org/magazine/9473/dec...mation-part-1/
http://sequart.org/magazine/9481/dec...mation-part-2/
http://sequart.org/magazine/9488/dec...mation-part-3/

This author gets his character and this is a thorough deconstruction and examination of the character.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Figured might as well identify all of them.
> 
> From left-to-right, top-to-bottom
> 
> Row 1
> Tyler Kirkham Catwoman ($15), Tyler Kirkham Poison Ivy ($25), Jorge Jimenez Partial Sketch (not for sale?), Francesco Mattina Color ($10), Tyler Kirkham Joker (not for sale?)
> 
> Row 2
> Frank Quitely Cover C ($50, set only), Dustin Nguyen Var ($3), Jorge Jimenez Regular ($3), Simone Bianchi ($10), Francesco Mattina B&W ($20, set only)
> ...


That one with Joker and the ladies is just beautiful. I wonder when we're going to get another preview with dialogue?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian Wayne 2017 
> Damian Wayne to appear in a animated DC Film, Judas  contract. Check
> Damian to be on the roster for young justice season 3, undetermined.
> Damian Wayne to be involved in a main DC event, hoping that Teen titans announcement checks that off the list.
> Super sons and Teen titans to have a successful year.
> And for Damian to at least appear on both Of the main bat books, I can check that off for Batman, Detective coimics is next 
> 
> Do you guys have any hopes for Damian in 2017 ?
> 
> ...


Supersons to do very well
More Damian in the batbooks
More Damian interacting with the boys
TTJC to do well. I need more TT movies men.
Damian cameos in Gotham Academy
Bi monthly Damian books.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Someone on tumblr has a nice take on Damian's and Jason's relationship with each other. Go check it if you don't mind


I liked the interaction in Batman#16 and I hope we see more like that. I think the article is correct in it's breakdown of the relationship. Damian started with a disrespect and loathing for Jason but their relationship has slowly grown to one of mutual respect. Sure they fight but they care.

Jason is easily his 2nd favourite brother  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CPSparkles

> I miss these two. Dick was a very good mentor.
> 
> How do you disappear when you're wearing a bright yellow cape?


I don't know. You take the bright yellow cape off? Which is why Damian's cloak is now black.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Yeah I noticed. It's still nice though.


It was thanks for uploading.

----------


## Fergus

> http://rebloggy.com/post/dick-grayso...es/42924082199
> 
> That thing happen in justice league of america v2 #41


I've not read that.

----------


## rui no onna

Found this on another thread:



> _Super Sons #1_ preview:

----------


## rui no onna

> Source: AV Club.


Super excited now!  :Smile:

----------


## adrikito

> I've not read that.


*You talk about the comic, no?*

Under the image I read this:

damian wayne, drama queen extraordinaire 
(i cant imagine why dick is smiling; maybe something along the lines of i called him a drama queen and he didnt try to kill me! progress!)
*justice league of america v2 #41*

----------


## CPSparkles

> Super excited now!


YOU.ARE.THE****** I Was asking this. Thanks for uploading.

----------


## CPSparkles

It looks so very very good

----------


## JasonTodd428

It looks absolutely wonderful. Can't wait.

----------


## dietrich

> It looks absolutely wonderful. Can't wait.


Right look how good it looks. :Smile:  never been this excited for a comic.

----------


## fanfan13

I just woke up and the first thing I saw this very early morning is a Super Sons #1 preview! Yay! I'm super excited! It looks awesome! Thank you for sharing  :Smile: 

Now I wonder how this preview will connect to the first look pages we have seen before.

But, putting that aside, can we talk about how Damian rode on Jon's back as he's super running? Plus Damian's "Not true. I simply didn't tell you everything" sounds like something Batman would say, reminds me of the Nobody arc in B&R when Bruce at first refused to tell about Nobody. "Even your secrets have secrets!"

Who is that red haired brat in the beginning? Kid amazo?

----------


## dietrich

> I just woke up and the first thing I saw this very early morning is a Super Sons #1 preview! Yay! I'm super excited! It looks awesome! Thank you for sharing 
> 
> Now I wonder how this preview will connect to the first look pages we have seen before.
> 
> But, putting that aside, can we talk about how Damian rode on Jon's back as he's super running? Plus Damian's "Not true. I simply didn't tell you everything" sounds like something Batman would say, reminds me of the Nobody arc in B&R when Bruce at first refused to tell about Nobody. "Even your secrets have secrets!"
> 
> Who is that red haired brat in the beginning? Kid amazo?


Yeah pretty sure that was Kid Amazo and I love Damian riding piggy back. Thought he would be too proud to be carried.

----------


## rui no onna

> Yeah pretty sure that was Kid Amazo and I love Damian riding piggy back. Thought he would be too proud to be carried.


Really? I've always thought Damian to be more practical and will use every means necessary to succeed. I also think he'd hide his vulnerability through pompousness: "You should be honored to be carrying my noble self."

----------


## dietrich

> Really? I've always thought Damian to be more practical and will use every means necessary to succeed. I also think he'd hide his vulnerability through pompousness: "You should be honored to be carrying my noble self."


Your right about the pompous part and using every means to succeed but he also strikes me as the sort that would hate to show any weakness or accept help. The sort who would want to do it himself.
I guess we didn't see the run up to the piggy back may be he resisted at 1st

----------


## CPSparkles

I think you're both right. However Damian's need to succeed would override whatever issues he might have about being carried.

----------


## JasonTodd428

> I think you're both right. However Damian's need to succeed would override whatever issues he might have about being carried.


I agree. His need to succeed would override any other consideration. Being carried somehow plays into whatever this mission needs in order to succeed.

----------


## dietrich

> I agree. His need to succeed would override any other consideration. Being carried somehow plays into whatever this mission needs in order to succeed.


That reminded me of the old Supersons Bruce jr also used to get carried by Kal El jr

----------


## Godlike13

Damian is not being carried by Jon, he's riding Jon  :Cool:

----------


## JasonTodd428

> Damian is not being carried by Jon, he's riding Jon


True. (ten characters)

----------


## dietrich

> Damian is not being carried by Jon, he's riding Jon


ha Ha good one and you know that's exactly how he see's it and how he'll put it.

----------


## rui no onna

> Damian is not being carried by Jon, he's riding Jon


Yep. Mentioned it before, Jon was just his transpo/pack mule.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fanfan13

Lol you're right he's riding Jon. He will do that for the sake of convenience and effectiveness. That is until he has that flying machine thing in the original concept with him (if it will ever be canon).

----------


## dietrich

> Lol you're right he's riding Jon. He will do that for the sake of convenience and effectiveness. That is until he has that flying machine thing in the original concept with him (if it will ever be canon).


I hope that hoover bike/flying bike is introduced early cos as funny as it is I don't want Jon to be his mode of transportation.

I don't like the idea of Jon carrying him around.

----------


## KrustyKid

> Damian is not being carried by Jon, he's riding Jon


This is gold

----------


## dietrich

> *Who's Your Daddy*
> 
> Interesting article examining the parental relationship between Bruce Wayne and Damian Wayne.
> 
> http://sequart.org/magazine/16589/wh...-damian-wayne/


Great article thanks man.

----------


## dietrich

> Great article. You can see the difference in Bruce's' relationship with Damian compared with the others and a lot is down to the biological element.
> 
> FYI
> The site also has other really good Damian articles such the deconstruction pieces [there are 3 parts]
> 
> http://sequart.org/magazine/9473/dec...mation-part-1/
> http://sequart.org/magazine/9481/dec...mation-part-2/
> http://sequart.org/magazine/9488/dec...mation-part-3/
> 
> This author gets his character and this is a thorough deconstruction and examination of the character.


This was right up my street  :Embarrassment: . Thank you

100% agree. Quite a few interesting articles on there. Bookmarked it cos I like to re read stuff.

----------


## CPSparkles

> This was right up my street . Thank you
> 
> 100% agree. Quite a few interesting articles on there. Bookmarked it cos I like to re read stuff.


Right up mine too  :Wink:

----------


## CPSparkles

> I hope that hoover bike/flying bike is introduced early cos as funny as it is I don't want Jon to be his mode of transportation.
> 
> I don't like the idea of Jon carrying him around.


I don't mind I found it quite funny especially because at 1st it just looked like they were both just running then it pans out to reveal Jon carrying him like a baby. That was gold.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian is not being carried by Jon, he's riding Jon


lol so true.

----------


## dietrich

> I don't mind I found it quite funny especially because at 1st it just looked like they were both just running then it pans out to reveal Jon carrying him like a baby. That was gold.


It was really funny and I liked it but I just don't want it to become a thing you know?

----------


## CPSparkles

> It was really funny and I liked it but I just don't want it to become a thing you know?


Sure and I don't believe it will be. it's just that in this particular instance you can see that Damian was utilizing Jon's super speed to get them to a location where they make their stand.

----------


## dietrich

> Sure and I don't believe it will be. it's just that in this particular instance you can see that Damian was utilizing Jon's super speed to get them to a location where they make their stand.


mmm I know and I guess he does have goliath and that bike.

----------


## CPSparkles

> mmm I know and I guess he does have goliath and that bike.


I read on a comments section someplace people speculating that the bus driver is Damian in disguise.

----------


## dietrich

> I read on a comments section someplace people speculating that the bus driver is Damian in disguise.


That driver does look kinda suspect and he is 'filling in'.

But why would Damian be taking a bus load of kids. I know he's got a history of taking people without consent but this is a bit much. It's not like he's got a kidnapping obsession.

Hope that's not gonna be his thing. The robin most likely to kidnap you.

----------


## CPSparkles

> That driver does look kinda suspect and he is 'filling in'.
> 
> But why would Damian be taking a bus load of kids. I know he's got a history of taking people without consent but this is a bit much. It's not like he's got a kidnapping obsession.
> 
> Hope that's not gonna be his thing. The robin most likely to kidnap you.


Haha that's funny. I can't see any reason why he would need to kidnap them but that driver does look dodgy.

----------


## dietrich

*Mini comic set just after Damian's death and before Dick's
* [below is the synopsis that the author provided for the comic strip]


This came into my mind after reading “Requiem for Damian”…and  recently

I saw the variant cover of Nightwing#16 which Dick and Damian  stood

together just like the old days,so I decided to draw this.  Please ignore

the bugs>< it’s a little bit “abstract”,I think…
The story is about…every time,when Dick was seriously hurt,he would  

see a desert and a little boy dressed in white,wearing a piece of  white

cloth,standing at there,far from him,but got closer each time  they

met.So,it’s like “the bridge to Hell”,but in desert.
Damian’s soul keep pushing Dick–who tried really hard to get hurt so  he

could see the little boy–back to the real world,because Damian  doesn’t

want him dead.
And as for Bruce,why he could see Damian after he fell  

asleep……well,maybe because he’s Batman?So…that’s all.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

0yongyong0
https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata

----------


## rui no onna

> 


Nice. Curious, is that doujinshi/fan comic?

----------


## dietrich

> Nice. Curious, is that doujinshi/fan comic?


Yes the author is a big Damian fan and regularly does and comics featuring him. The artist is called 0yongyong0 and can be found on tumbler, lofter and twitter.

I don't have a tumbler account but he uploads on twitter as well
https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata

----------


## adrikito

Beautiful minicomic *Dietrich*.

----------


## dietrich

> Beautiful minicomic *Dietrich*.


 :Wink:  Thank you.

You know I can't resist fan art.

----------


## dietrich

Speaking of..........

----------


## Fergus

> 


This sad and beautiful.

----------


## Fergus

> Speaking of..........


Batman #16 is like catnip for fans on tumbler.

----------


## adrikito

Is not Damian but is... MAYA... I see this Patrick Gleason image in Tumblr:

Maya.jpg

https://www.instagram.com/p/BQPK2-RjQCj/

In the end... I will see Supersons if Maya is a 3rd character in that comic someday.. Or only for see her again.
*
Image of ZATOBU(fan of damian) of Tumblr:*

maya damian.jpg

----------


## Fergus

> Damian is not being carried by Jon, he's riding Jon


haha Damian's got 2 bikes.

----------


## Fergus

> Is not Damian but... Of Patrick Gleason:
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BQPK2-RjQCj/


This is promising because it means Maya is still very much around and in their thoughts so I bet she'll be showing up soon.

----------


## adrikito

> This is promising because it means Maya is still very much around and in their thoughts so I bet she'll be showing up soon.


*I added another image in the same post*(is not of Gleason).. 

I have to admit that I was surprised with Maya... Since I met Stephanie Brown(even I read all his post-crisis batgirl volume) I did not feel anything like this... 

RSOB was a great adventure that I will never forget..

I think that Maya is a character who is able to introduce me in comics that I don´t read normally Like Steph...
I read 4-5 comics of batgirl of burnside(that normally I don´t read.. I don´t like barbara now) only because Spoiler was in these comics.. Like I read Superman 10 for Maya.

----------


## Fergus

> *I added another image in the same post*(is not of Gleason).. 
> 
> I have to admit that I was surprised with Maya... Since I met Stephanie Brown(even I read all his post-crisis batgirl volume) I did not feel anything like this... 
> 
> RSOB was a great adventure that I will never forget..
> 
> Maya is a character who is able to introduce me in comics that I don´t read normally.. I read 4-5 comics of batgirl(of burnside) only because Spoiler was in these comics.. Like I read Superman 10 for Maya.


Nice art post adriko.

Maya and Steph are similar in the way they are with Damian.
I picked up her run as Batgirl because of Damian and ended up really enjoying it. Though now that she is no longer Batgirl i'm not sure what they're going to do with her. I've never liked the Spoiler identity.

----------


## adrikito

> Nice art post adriko.
> 
> Maya and Steph are similar in the way they are with Damian.
> I picked up her run as Batgirl because of Damian and ended up really enjoying it. Though now that she is no longer Batgirl i'm not sure what they're going to do with her. I've never liked the Spoiler identity.


Yeah, they are similar with him.. Although even without Damian I will follow Maya in the next years..

About Steph... I know her as Spoiler.. I also thought that Steph as Batgirl is wonderful... And* I prefer Steph Batgirl than the Current Barbara*, since the begin of burnside I lost my admiration for Barbara..


I accept her as a spoiler.. I admire the character without matter his nickname.. and because I find Spoiler as a Good nickname(even JamesTynionIV talked good about Spoiler) and I heard worse nicknames.

----------


## Fergus

> Yeah, they are similar with him.
> 
> About Steph... I know her as Spoiler.. I also thought that Steph as Batgirl is wonderful but.. 
> 
> In the end I accept her as a spoiler.. Maybe because I know her as Spoiler or because I admire the character without matter his nickname..  Spoiler is Good as nickname(even JamesTynionIV talked good about this nickname), I heard worse nicknames.




It could be because I've never payed much attention to or read a lot about her outside of Batgirl, her robin days and the eternals. i don't read Tec so don't know about what Tynion is doing with her.

It's not that I don't like the name it's just that I don't see the point of the character Spolier or what she brings to the family.

----------


## adrikito

> It could be because I've never payed much attention to or read a lot about her outside of Batgirl, her robin days and the eternals. i don't read Tec so don't know about what Tynion is doing with her.
> 
> It's not that I don't like the name it's just that I don't see the point of the character Spolier or what she brings to the family.


OK.. Like Tim she is not currently on the team(she leaves the team).... His news members are Azrael and Batwing... 

The current saga is about Cassandra Cain and SHIVA.

*143 pages... Before 2018 We will see the 200 page..*

----------


## Fergus

> OK.. Like Tim she is not currently on the team(she leaves the team).... His news members are Azrael and Batwing... 
> 
> The current saga is about Cassandra Cain and SHIVA.


I like Azrael, Luke and Cass but I'm not a fan of Tynion's writing however I might check out the issues with the league. This arc with Cass is the arc with the league right?

----------


## adrikito

> I like Azrael, Luke and Cass but I'm not a fan of Tynion's writing however I might check out the issues with the league. This arc with Cass is the arc with the league right?


For now Tynion did a good work. Is a great comic.

The saga is Called LEAGUE OF SHADOWS.. *In N52 Shiva is member of the League of Assasins(unlike David Cain)* and in *Detective Comics 954 Cover* Ra´s Al Ghul Appears..

The first chapter of this saga, Detective Comics 950 is almost all dedicated to Cassandra Cain.. I found it interesting.. and Funny see Cass imitating a dancer.

----------


## Fergus

> For now Tynion did a good work. Is a great comic.
> 
> The saga is Called LEAGUE OF SHADOWS.. *In N52 Shiva is member of the League of Assasins(unlike David Cain)* and in *Detective Comics 954 Cover* Ra´s Al Ghul Appears..
> 
> The first chapter of this saga, Detective Comics 950 is almost all dedicated to Cassandra Cain.. I found it interesting.. and Funny see Cass imitating a dancer.


Yes i think I saw some scans online of Cass imitating a ballerina. I might pick up this arc because I like Cass and anything to do with the league.

----------


## dietrich

> Is not Damian but is... MAYA... I see this Patrick Gleason image in Tumblr:
> 
> Maya.jpg
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BQPK2-RjQCj/
> 
> In the end... I will see Supersons if Maya is a 3rd character in that comic someday.. Or only for see her again.
> *
> Image of ZATOBU(fan of damian) of Tumblr:*
> ...


Nice picture of Maya and the boys.

----------


## dietrich

*You know what Damian did with that Red Hood Doll? 

HE TURNED IT INTO A VOODOO DOLL !!*

----------


## CPSparkles

> I like Azrael, Luke and Cass but I'm not a fan of Tynion's writing however I might check out the issues with the league. This arc with Cass is the arc with the league right?


He's not bad on this. There are problems with plotting but Tec is pretty good.

----------


## CPSparkles

> *You know what Damian did with that Red Hood Doll? 
> 
> HE TURNED IT INTO A VOODOO DOLL !!*


Now we know why he wanted it so bad  :Stick Out Tongue:  or was it payback for Jason stealing it in the 1st place?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Is not Damian but is... MAYA... I see this Patrick Gleason image in Tumblr:
> 
> Attachment 45078
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BQPK2-RjQCj/
> 
> In the end... I will see Supersons if Maya is a 3rd character in that comic someday.. Or only for see her again.
> *
> Image of ZATOBU(fan of damian) of Tumblr:*
> ...


Nice pics of Maya  :Big Grin:  like the use of purple in the 2nd picture.

----------


## rui no onna

> Now we know why he wanted it so bad  or was it payback for Jason stealing it in the 1st place?


Definitely payback.  :Big Grin:

----------


## dietrich

*Smallest angriest package in Robin Son of Batman* I miss this book.

----------


## adrikito

> *Smallest angriest package in Robin Son of Batman* I miss this book.


BOTH are awesome images.

----------


## dietrich

> BOTH are awesome images.


Your post of Maya got me thinking about this book  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> Definitely payback.


I think so too  :Smile:

----------


## rui no onna

> Now we know why he wanted it so bad  or was it payback for Jason stealing it in the 1st place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by rui no onna
> 
> ...


For Jason hooking up with his mother, that is.  :Big Grin:

----------


## dietrich

> For Jason hooking up with his mother, that is.


Ooooh Can you imagine if Damian finds out about that!? Red Hoodie slept with his mum! 
God what I won't give for a that story line.

----------


## dietrich

> For Jason hooking up with his mother, that is.


Damian's mum is kinda trashy.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian's mum is kinda trashy.


Bruce just has horrible taste in women. Remember Selina made out with Dick.

----------


## dietrich

> Bruce just has horrible taste in women. Remember Selina made out with Dick.


Ughhh Good lord Bruce sort your women out. Though not that surprised about Selina she is handsy and likes to drape herself around things.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Ughhh Good lord Bruce sort your women out. Though not that surprised about Selina she is handsy and likes to drape herself around things.


 Ha chuckle. :Embarrassment:

----------


## dragons06

midtown has a signed copy of Super sons if you guys are interested.
http://www.midtowncomics.com/store/d...+C+DF+_1599599, cost about 33.99
The other one is a
Super Sons #1 Cover D DF Ultra-Limited Elite Gold Signature Series Signed By Peter Tomasi over 70 dollars lol XD 
http://www.midtowncomics.com/store/d...+D+DF+_1599600

----------


## rui no onna

> midtown has a signed copy of Super sons if you guys are interested.
> http://www.midtowncomics.com/store/d...+C+DF+_1599599, cost about 33.99
> The other one is a
> Super Sons #1 Cover D DF Ultra-Limited Elite Gold Signature Series Signed By Peter Tomasi over 70 dollars lol XD 
> http://www.midtowncomics.com/store/d...+D+DF+_1599600


Those are the Dynamic Forces version. Hoping to get one at a more affordable price.  :Big Grin:  Already spent a small fortune on variants.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

> midtown has a signed copy of Super sons if you guys are interested.
> http://www.midtowncomics.com/store/d...+C+DF+_1599599, cost about 33.99
> The other one is a
> Super Sons #1 Cover D DF Ultra-Limited Elite Gold Signature Series Signed By Peter Tomasi over 70 dollars lol XD 
> http://www.midtowncomics.com/store/d...+D+DF+_1599600


That's a lot. Why isn't it my birthday  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CPSparkles

> midtown has a signed copy of Super sons if you guys are interested.
> http://www.midtowncomics.com/store/d...+C+DF+_1599599, cost about 33.99
> The other one is a
> Super Sons #1 Cover D DF Ultra-Limited Elite Gold Signature Series Signed By Peter Tomasi over 70 dollars lol XD 
> http://www.midtowncomics.com/store/d...+D+DF+_1599600


What's the difference between the two? I mean do we have any details on the Elite Gold Series?

----------


## rui no onna

> What's the difference between the two? I mean do we have any details on the Elite Gold Series?


Ink color?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Ink color?


 :Wink: I hope more than gold ink. Do you think these would appreciate in value?

----------


## dragons06

I bit pricy for ink color, maybe because it's  limited offer, and this is the only time you can get a copy like this.

----------


## CPSparkles

Bruce and Damian

----------


## CPSparkles

> I bit pricy for ink color, maybe because it's  limited offer, and this is the only time you can get a copy like this.


It is isn't it. I'm guessing it's due to the limited number too.

----------


## adrikito

> Bruce and Damian


WOW.. I hope see that father in Teen Titans soon.

----------


## CPSparkles

> WOW.. I hope see that father in Teen Titans soon.


What are the chances of that happening do you think?

I'm hoping that the very positive fan response to Batman #16 will lead to more Damian, Dick and Jason in the main Batman book. I thought I was okay with the lack of them in the main book since they had their own titles but now after that batlunch I want more.

----------


## rui no onna

> I hope more than gold ink. Do you think these would appreciate in value?


Likely a limited numbered edition, too (e.g. 1/100). As for appreciating, you'd probably be hard pressed to make a profit on top of your purchase price. It's gonna depend on how well received Super Sons is in the long run. Besides, even if it's a hit and crosses over to mass media, it's likely Superman #10 (regular cover) that'll see the most appreciation. Buy it if you like it but only with funny money.

If I were speculating, I'd be more inclined to get a slabbed version of either Frank Quitely, Francesco Mattina or Tyler Kirkham variants over the Dynamic Forces variants. That or a bunch of raw copies of the regular Jorge Jimenez cover and Dustin Nguyen variant. That said, you're just as likely to lose money speculating so I don't play that game.

----------


## dietrich

> What are the chances of that happening do you think?
> 
> I'm hoping that the very positive fan response to Batman #16 will lead to more Damian, Dick and Jason in the main Batman book. I thought I was okay with the lack of them in the main book since they had their own titles but now after that batlunch I want more.


I don't see daddy dearest popping up in teen titans to be honest.

I hope the boys have a decent showing in the rest of I am Bane.

----------


## dietrich

> Bruce and Damian


I love that animated Damian dresses just like his dad in his black turtlenecks. Very Archer.

----------


## Fergus

> What are the chances of that happening do you think?
> 
> I'm hoping that the very positive fan response to Batman #16 will lead to more Damian, Dick and Jason in the main Batman book. I thought I was okay with the lack of them in the main book since they had their own titles but now after that batlunch I want more.


Yeah I wouldn't hold my breathe on Damian showing up again in the Batman title after I am Bane. Not while Synder still reigns supreme at DC and wields power within the Bat offices.

You do realise that before batman 16 Damian hasn't been present in that title for 4 years!

I wonder if it's just sour grapes that his guy can't be the official robin or is it some personal vendetta against Morrison. 4 years without writing a characters son is just wow.

----------


## Fergus

> Bruce just has horrible taste in women. Remember Selina made out with Dick.


It's his own fault for surrounding himself with younger versions of himself.

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah I wouldn't hold my breathe on Damian showing up again in the Batman title after I am Bane. Not while Synder still reigns supreme at DC and wields power within the Bat offices.
> 
> You do realise that before batman 16 Damian hasn't been present in that title for 4 years!
> 
> I wonder if it's just sour grapes that his guy can't be the official robin or is it some personal vendetta against Morrison. 4 years without writing a characters son is just wow.


It's been 4 year's!!! Damn Synder that's just cold.

----------


## fanfan13

> Yeah I wouldn't hold my breathe on Damian showing up again in the Batman title after I am Bane. Not while Synder still reigns supreme at DC and wields power within the Bat offices.
> 
> You do realise that before batman 16 Damian hasn't been present in that title for 4 years!
> 
> I wonder if it's just sour grapes that his guy can't be the official robin or is it some personal vendetta against Morrison. 4 years without writing a characters son is just wow.


wow, I've no idea it's been 4 years. I guess I'm lucky because I'm new into comics so I don't feel that 4 years absence of Damian.

personal vendetta against Morrison?

----------


## fanfan13

> Originally Posted by rui no onna
> 
> 
> For Jason hooking up with his mother, that is. 
> 
> 
> Ooooh Can you imagine if Damian finds out about that!? Red Hoodie slept with his mum! 
> God what I won't give for a that story line.


OMG welp! I can't imagine how Damian would react if he knew that...

----------


## dietrich

> OMG welp! I can't imagine how Damian would react if he knew that...


There will be blood  :Big Grin:  No seriously I think he will be disgusted and disappointed but I don't think he'll fight Jason. More like hold it against Talia.

----------


## Caivu

Screenshot_20170212-210001.jpg

Super Sons #4

Written by PETER J. TOMASI • Art and cover by JORGE JIMENEZ • Variant cover by DUSTIN NGUYEN

“When I Grow Up” part four! As our young heroes struggle to break free of the deadly Kid Amazo’s control, they discover the truth behind this young villain’s power! But with an army at his command, and his sights set on total domination, the boys will need to put up the fight of their young lives to stop him! Is the key to stopping him not beating him but helping him?

On sale MAY 17 • 32 pg, FC, $3.99 US • RATED T

----------


## rui no onna

> Screenshot_20170212-210001.jpg
> 
> Super Sons #4
> 
> Written by PETER J. TOMASI  Art and cover by JORGE JIMENEZ  Variant cover by DUSTIN NGUYEN
> 
> When I Grow Up part four! As our young heroes struggle to break free of the deadly Kid Amazos control, they discover the truth behind this young villains power! But with an army at his command, and his sights set on total domination, the boys will need to put up the fight of their young lives to stop him! Is the key to stopping him not beating him but helping him?
> 
> On sale MAY 17  32 pg, FC, $3.99 US  RATED T


Lol, love the armor.  :Big Grin:

----------


## rui no onna

> There will be blood  No seriously I think he will be disgusted and disappointed but I don't think he'll fight Jason. More like hold it against Talia.


I think a mind wipe might be in order.  :Big Grin:

----------


## dietrich

> Screenshot_20170212-210001.jpg
> 
> Super Sons #4
> 
> Written by PETER J. TOMASI • Art and cover by JORGE JIMENEZ • Variant cover by DUSTIN NGUYEN
> 
> “When I Grow Up” part four! As our young heroes struggle to break free of the deadly Kid Amazo’s control, they discover the truth behind this young villain’s power! But with an army at his command, and his sights set on total domination, the boys will need to put up the fight of their young lives to stop him! Is the key to stopping him not beating him but helping him?
> 
> On sale MAY 17 • 32 pg, FC, $3.99 US • RATED T


NICE. I have so many questions.

----------


## dietrich

> I think a mind wipe might be in order.


I think Dick's gonna need one too for Selina.

----------


## fanfan13

> Screenshot_20170212-210001.jpg
> 
> Super Sons #4
> 
> Written by PETER J. TOMASI • Art and cover by JORGE JIMENEZ • Variant cover by DUSTIN NGUYEN
> 
> “When I Grow Up” part four! As our young heroes struggle to break free of the deadly Kid Amazo’s control, they discover the truth behind this young villain’s power! But with an army at his command, and his sights set on total domination, the boys will need to put up the fight of their young lives to stop him! Is the key to stopping him not beating him but helping him?
> 
> On sale MAY 17 • 32 pg, FC, $3.99 US • RATED T


Those armors are mind blowing

----------


## Fergus

> wow, I've no idea it's been 4 years. I guess I'm lucky because I'm new into comics so I don't feel that 4 years absence of Damian.
> 
> personal vendetta against Morrison?


I'm just speculating because the whole thing is odd.

----------


## darkseidpwns

Oh wow, 4 years? I honestly didn't bother to take notice. I dont think Snyder has a vendetta against Morrison, he mentions Morrison in atleast one interview in a series of back to back interviews when he has to promote his Batman issues. I just think that after Damians death he was angling for Harper but then switched gears to Duke only for it to be too late. Since then I think he pretends Damian is still dead.

----------


## dietrich

*Damian and Goliath by 0yongyong0
*

----------


## dietrich

> Oh wow, 4 years? I honestly didn't bother to take notice. I dont think Snyder has a vendetta against Morrison, he mentions Morrison in atleast one interview in a series of back to back interviews when he has to promote his Batman issues. I just think that after Damians death he was angling for Harper but then switched gears to Duke only for it to be too late. Since then I think he pretends Damian is still dead.


Yes but for a writer who's so connected to his son that he couldn't endanger a fictional child it is strange that he was okay writing a neglectful father or leaving a son out completely. 4 years that's a joke.

----------


## fanfan13

> Since then I think he pretends Damian is still dead.


that's harsh... poor Dami. I hope it's merely your assumption. 




> Yes but for a writer who's so connected to his son that he couldn't endanger a fictional child it is strange that he was okay writing a neglectful father or leaving a son out completely. 4 years that's a joke.


I've seen other fans having the same opinion as you.




> *Damian and Goliath by 0yongyong0
> *


human!Goliath looks so badass  :Big Grin:

----------


## dietrich

Goliath does look Badass. i like that interpretation.

----------


## adrikito

> *Damian and Goliath by 0yongyong0
> *


WOW.. I like this human Goliath.

----------


## dietrich

> that's harsh... poor Dami. I hope it's merely your assumption. 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen other fans having the same opinion


It ridiculous that he kept him out for so long.

----------


## dietrich

> WOW.. I like this human Goliath.


Right?! I love this take so much. It looks like he's still got his tail and wings but also human and he looks badass yet gentle.

----------


## rui no onna

Lol, human Goliath is a hunk.  :Big Grin:

----------


## dietrich

> Lol, human Goliath is a hunk.


Very hunky and broody  :Stick Out Tongue: 

He reminds me of the Goliath from that cartoon series The Gargoyles.

----------


## Godlike13

Human Goliath is weird. Stanger danger, Damian.

----------


## dietrich

> Human Goliath is weird. Stanger danger, Damian.


That's not weird that's extra broody. He's a tortured soul  :Smile:

----------


## Godlike13

Thats a grown man with no shirt. Damian needs to get an adult.

----------


## dietrich

> Thats a grown man with no shirt. Damian needs to get an adult.


Well when you put it that way though not everything needs to have sinister connotations.

----------


## dietrich

Teen Titans, Titans and Deathstroke crossover.......
http://comicsalliance.com/lazarus-co...ver-exclusive/

----------


## dragons06

> Teen Titans, Titans and Deathstroke crossover.......
> http://comicsalliance.com/lazarus-co...ver-exclusive/


Yes!!!!!
Can't bloody wait  :Smile: 
And on my birthday month, perfect  :Smile: 
I have collect them all!!!!
And go Damian!!!

----------


## dietrich

> Yes!!!!!
> Can't bloody wait 
> And on my birthday month, perfect 
> I have collect them all!!!!
> And go Damian!!!


This sounds like it will be really good and I've been hoping for these two teams to meet.

----------


## Fergus

> Attachment 45120
> 
> Super Sons #4
> 
> Written by PETER J. TOMASI  Art and cover by JORGE JIMENEZ  Variant cover by DUSTIN NGUYEN
> 
> When I Grow Up part four! As our young heroes struggle to break free of the deadly Kid Amazos control, they discover the truth behind this young villains power! But with an army at his command, and his sights set on total domination, the boys will need to put up the fight of their young lives to stop him! Is the key to stopping him not beating him but helping him?
> 
> On sale MAY 17  32 pg, FC, $3.99 US  RATED T


Everything I see about this book just looks so fun. Love the art style.

----------


## Fergus

> Teen Titans, Titans and Deathstroke crossover.......
> http://comicsalliance.com/lazarus-co...ver-exclusive/


Well this sounds good. Both Titans team vs Deathstroke

----------


## CPSparkles

> *Damian and Goliath by 0yongyong0
> *


Cool image of Goliath. He looks awesome.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Teen Titans, Titans and Deathstroke crossover.......
> http://comicsalliance.com/lazarus-co...ver-exclusive/


Yea I'm so happy for this. I was hoping it was going to be a crossover.

So it's the Lazarus Contract not the Judas Contract. Well that's good at least it's not a do over of the old classic story.

Looking forward to this and it's only 4 parts so not a tedious lengthy crossover.

I'm down

----------


## CPSparkles

> Very hunky and broody 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				He reminds me of the Goliath from that cartoon series The Gargoyles
> 			
> ...



I thought this too.

----------


## adrikito

> Teen Titans, Titans and Deathstroke crossover.......
> http://comicsalliance.com/lazarus-co...ver-exclusive/


Awesome images.. As I imaginated... 

Titan Wally= Rebirth/Manhattan things

One month without TT and Deathstroke..

----------


## CPSparkles

(W) Ben Percy (A) Khoi Pham, Wade Von Grawbadger (CA) Chris Burnham
"Damian Knows Best" finale! The final showdown between the Teen Titans and the Demon's Fist is here! Will the Teen Titans rally behind their little leader? And will Ra's al Ghul let anyone walk away alive? 
RATED T
In Shops: Feb 22, 2017
SRP: $2.99

----------


## adrikito

> (W) Ben Percy (A) Khoi Pham, Wade Von Grawbadger (CA) Chris Burnham
> "Damian Knows Best" finale! The final showdown between the Teen Titans and the Demon's Fist is here! Will the Teen Titans rally behind their little leader? And will Ra's al Ghul let anyone walk away alive? 
> RATED T
> In Shops: Feb 22, 2017
> SRP: $2.99


I liked the final cover of *Damian Knows the best*  :Big Grin:

----------


## CPSparkles

> I liked the final cover of *Damian Knows the best*


That was the variant. This is the regular cover.....



Pham's Damian is so funny looking. He looks like a grumpy toddler

----------


## dragons06

> That was the variant. This is the regular cover.....
> 
> 
> 
> Pham's Damian is so funny looking. He looks like a grumpy toddler


I got used to the art, I actually grown to like it a lot  :Smile: 
haha Grumpy toddler, oh god XD

----------


## CPSparkles

> I got used to the art, I actually grown to like it a lot 
> haha Grumpy toddler, oh god XD


Have you noticed it? Maybe it's just me but yeah his face looks off. The art is growing on me too except his BB's face. He makes him look so old. I think that's it the artist can't draw close up faces [rather he draws weird faces] The rest of his art is gorgeous but the face fails, although he draws Mara just fine.

----------


## CPSparkles

I'm looking forward to the climax of this arc. Mara has grown on me and though she is evil I like her a lot and hope we'll get to see plenty of her in the future.

The Demon's fist look like they are about to abandon her but I hope it doesn't play out like that. I hope at the last minute they come together and really give the titans a decent fight.

----------


## dietrich

> Have you noticed it? Maybe it's just me but yeah his face looks off. The art is growing on me too except his BB's face. He makes him look so old. I think that's it the artist can't draw close up faces [rather he draws weird faces] The rest of his art is gorgeous but the face fails, although he draws Mara just fine.


Yeah he's not very good when it comes to faces. BB and KF are the worst. The colourist saves it from been too bad. Damian he draws with a huge head and a peeved expression but that's also how Burnham and Nguyen draw him so it's not too usual.

----------


## rui no onna

> Have you noticed it? Maybe it's just me but yeah his face looks off. The art is growing on me too except his BB's face. He makes him look so old. I think that's it the artist can't draw close up faces [rather he draws weird faces] The rest of his art is gorgeous but the face fails, although he draws Mara just fine.


Yeah, the faces look weird. I kinda miss Jonboy Meyers. Wonder if Jorge Jimenez has time to work on this one, too.

----------


## dragons06

> Yeah, the faces look weird. I kinda miss Jonboy Meyers. Wonder if Jorge Jimenez has time to work on this one, too.


I was also thinking how cool it would be to have Jorge Jimenez become the artist for teen titans, but I'm cool with Pham for now.

----------


## fanfan13

> Teen Titans, Titans and Deathstroke crossover.......
> http://comicsalliance.com/lazarus-co...ver-exclusive/


YES! I can't believe this is happening! My fav Deathstroke is going to face both Titans and Teen Titans. Look how badass he is from he cover. He's taking care of both teams by himself like it's nothing. Can't wait for this. I'm going to be broke next month for sure because of this crossover dang.

The Lazarus Contract? OMG Slade is planning to resurrect his son?? What the... is it "Robin Rises" Deathstroke version? lol.

----------


## fanfan13

> (W) Ben Percy (A) Khoi Pham, Wade Von Grawbadger (CA) Chris Burnham
> "Damian Knows Best" finale! The final showdown between the Teen Titans and the Demon's Fist is here! Will the Teen Titans rally behind their little leader? And will Ra's al Ghul let anyone walk away alive? 
> RATED T
> In Shops: Feb 22, 2017
> SRP: $2.99


This variant looks so good. Damian reminds me of that Batman scene in injustice 2 trailer. "Damian knows best" in literal meaning  :Smile: 




> Pham's Damian is so funny looking. He looks like a grumpy toddler


I'm getting used to the art but still sometimes in some scenes even Damian's face kinda off.

----------


## rui no onna

> I'm getting used to the art but still sometimes in some scenes even Damian's face kinda off.


Pham's actually not that bad with Damian but Raven is pretty inconsistent. That makes me a bit bummed since Raven's my favorite.

----------


## fanfan13

> I was also thinking how cool it would be to have Jorge Jimenez become the artist for teen titans, but I'm cool with Pham for now.


Second this. Jimenez's art would look fitting for Teen Titans. I hope Pham's art will get better and better.




> Pham's actually not that bad with Damian but Raven is pretty inconsistent. That makes me a bit bummed since Raven's my favorite.


tbh all of their faces are inconsistent to me. I'm getting used to it.

----------


## darkseidpwns

Looks like after Wally and Dick Damian is the major hero of the Lazarus Contract storyline lol.

----------


## fanfan13

> Looks like after Wally and Dick Damian is the major hero of the Lazarus Contract storyline lol.


Why do you think that?

----------


## darkseidpwns

Solicit info + part of Judas Contract movie + Percy + Priests willingness to use him + his growing connection with Deathstroke.

----------


## adrikito

> That was the variant. This is the regular cover.....
> 
> 
> 
> Pham's Damian is so funny looking. He looks like a grumpy toddler


Damian: Surrender now grandfather, we are more.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian: Surrender now grandfather, we are more.


I hope they give Ra's a good trashing. Knock some of that crazy off. Is it me or is Percy's Ra's more moustache twirling crazy than evil genius?

----------


## dietrich

> Looks like after Wally and Dick Damian is the major hero of the Lazarus Contract storyline lol.


Hope so but more than anything else I'm looking forward to:

Damian finding out about Dick's past with Deathstroke
Dick and Starfire
Wally and Kid Flash
Tempest and Aqualad

----------


## Fergus

> I hope they give Ra's a good trashing. Knock some of that crazy off. Is it me or is Percy's Ra's more moustache twirling crazy than evil genius?


His Ra's was cartoony and not too very charismatic or intimidating.

----------


## Fergus

> Hope so but more than anything else I'm looking forward to:
> 
> Damian finding out about Dick's past with Deathstroke
> Dick and Starfire
> Wally and Kid Flash
> Tempest and Aqualad


^^this^ also curious to find out more about the relationship between Terra and Slade. I hope the retcon the part about them being a thing. That needs to die a horrible death.

----------


## dietrich

> ^^this^ also curious to find out more about the relationship between Terra and Slade. I hope the retcon the part about them being a thing. That needs to die a horrible death.


Yes that aspect of the Judas Contract story was a major letdown. Don't know why that ever saw the light of day. It served no purpose except to shock and upset.
I hope that's changed but you know Priest and how he like to portray Slade.

----------


## CPSparkles

> This variant looks so good. Damian reminds me of that Batman scene in injustice 2 trailer. "Damian knows best" in literal meaning


yeah that scene with all the monitors. He is just his daddy  :Wink:  but this is also like the scene with Deathstroke in the Titans where his watching everyone.

----------


## Fergus

They've all got those bloody monitors. Seems like everyone is watching everyone in the DCU

----------


## CPSparkles

Only the really paranoid people like Bats, Damian, Deathstroke, that mysterious dude in RHATO.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Solicit info + part of Judas Contract movie + Percy + Priests willingness to use him + his growing connection with Deathstroke.


I loved Priests Damian. looking forward to seeing again.

----------


## CPSparkles

*Happy Valentines Day Everyone*

----------


## Fergus

Happy Valentines

----------


## Fergus

> I loved Priests Damian. looking forward to seeing again.


Mmm elements of him were off but he was brutal like the real Damian. He went straight for the jugular in his exchange with Slade and I appreciate that.
Looking forward to more that.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Yes that aspect of the Judas Contract story was a major letdown. Don't know why that ever saw the light of day. It served no purpose except to shock and upset.
> I hope that's changed but you know Priest and how he like to portray Slade.


That's exactly what it was about, same thing as TKJ. Its supposed to make you uncomfortable.

----------


## Red obin

> That was the variant. This is the regular cover.....
> 
> 
> 
> Pham's Damian is so funny looking. He looks like a grumpy toddler


What happened to Jonboy Meyer's original cover? Shame, because I preordered the regular cover believing to get the Jonboy Meyer's one but now I prefer the variant.

----------


## dietrich

> That's exactly what it was about, same thing as TKJ. Its supposed to make you uncomfortable.


I get that but there was no reason for it to be in that book since it wasn't dealt with or elaborated on. It was just this little thing that was tossed in. Uncomfortable for uncomfortable sake isn't good. If you are going to include such serious subject matter then expand on it. Deal with it serious don't just casually have it in there just because.

----------


## dietrich

> What happened to Jonboy Meyer's original cover? Shame, because I preordered the regular cover believing to get the Jonboy Meyer's one but now I prefer the variant.


The one that was half and half right. I thought that was the regular cover too.

----------


## dietrich

> *Happy Valentines Day Everyone*


Happy Valentines day.

----------


## adrikito

> I loved Priests Damian..


Yeah, we see Batman and Robin again together in rebirth thanks to Priest.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> I get that but there was no reason for it to be in that book since it wasn't dealt with or elaborated on. It was just this little thing that was tossed in. Uncomfortable for uncomfortable sake isn't good. If you are going to include such serious subject matter then expand on it. Deal with it serious don't just casually have it in there just because.


Huh? ofcourse it was dealt with. Terra was a disgusting villain who'd do anything because she was that evil. She served to further Deathstroke's agenda. Sometimes an outright evil person is what's needed, frankly modern comics need more unapologetic villains instead of nerfed and politically correct misunderstood so called anti-heroes

----------


## dietrich

> Huh? ofcourse it was dealt with. Terra was a disgusting villain who'd do anything because she was that evil. She served to further Deathstroke's agenda. Sometimes an outright evil person is what's needed, frankly modern comics need more unapologetic villains instead of nerfed and politically correct misunderstood so called anti-heroes


But she could have done all that without the tacked on implied sexual partners nonsense.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> But she could have done all that without the tacked on implied sexual partners nonsense.


They wanted to drive her evilness fully home, thing is that many people still defend Terra so even THAT fell short kinda.

----------


## dietrich

> They wanted to drive her evilness fully home, thing is that many people still defend Terra so even THAT fell short kinda.


But all it did was ruin Slade for me. Terra was plenty evil without the 'has sex with old man angle'. If anything it made her seem vulnerable and made Slade a manipulative molester.

If not for the sexual thing I bet most wouldn't defend Terra. The sex made her a victim as well.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> But all it did was ruin Slade for me. Terra was plenty evil without the 'has sex with old man angle'. If anything it made her seem vulnerable and made Slade a manipulative molester.
> 
> If not for the sexual thing I bet most wouldn't defend Terra. The sex made her a victim as well.


I cant deny that honestly, I'll just say that Slade isn't a good guy himself. Just 2 bad people doing certain messed up things.

----------


## dietrich

> I cant deny that honestly, I'll just say that Slade isn't a good guy himself. Just 2 bad people doing certain messed up things.


True at best I hope they just ignore that part in the Lazarus contract. But I'm really looking forward to this crossover. I thought it was gonna be a straight up retelling but nice surprise to find out that they're going to be doing something different.

Can't wait for both teams to meet and Priest has been really good on Deathstroke.

----------


## CPSparkles

> But all it did was ruin Slade for me. Terra was plenty evil without the 'has sex with old man angle'. If anything it made her seem vulnerable and made Slade a manipulative molester.
> 
> If not for the sexual thing I bet most wouldn't defend Terra. The sex made her a victim as well.


I think you might have hit on why it was included. To make her vulnerable and make you have some sympathy for her while showing Deathstroke as an amoral scumbag.

----------


## dietrich

> I think you might have hit on why it was included. To make her vulnerable and make you have some sympathy for her while showing Deathstroke as an amoral scumbag.


They could have found a different and less tasteless way of doing that though. I'm sorry but that really irked me.

----------


## CPSparkles

> They could have found a different and less tasteless way of doing that though. I'm sorry but that really irked me.


I guess. Maybe

----------


## Godlike13

> They could have found a different and less tasteless way of doing that though. I'm sorry but that really irked me.


Exactly though. It really irked you. That was the point.

----------


## rui no onna

> I think you might have hit on why it was included. To make her vulnerable and make you have some sympathy for her while showing Deathstroke as an amoral scumbag.


Quite honestly, it made me feel more sorry for Deathstroke than Terra.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

> Exactly though. It really irked you. That was the point.


But is it worth it pissing people off just for the sake of it? I mean not even just the subject matter but the fact that it was done just for controversy.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Quite honestly, it made me feel more sorry for Deathstroke than Terra.


Really? How come?

----------


## Godlike13

> Yeah is it worth it pissing people off just for the sake of it. I mean not even just the subject matter but the fact that it was done just for controversy.


When it comes to villains, yes. And it wasn't just done for controversy. They did it to destroy the initial perception readers had of Terra, in a very bold and gross way. Making the readers uncomfortable and upset over the villains of the story.

----------


## rui no onna

> Really? How come?


Just the story arc in general, not the relationship per se. They both came across as a-holes just using each other at present. Granted, aside from the 2000s Teen Titans cartoons (and being annoyed by her because darnit, I like BBxRae) and the Judas Contract story arc via comiXology, I haven't read any other issues so I don't have any particular allegiance to the character.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Just the story arc in general, not the relationship per se. They both came across as a-holes just using each other at present. Granted, aside from the 2000s Teen Titans cartoons (and being annoyed by her because darnit, I like BBxRae) and the Judas Contract story arc via comiXology, I haven't read any other issues so I don't have any particular allegiance to the character.


Oh right I see. 
Those are pretty much all her appearances I believe. She had a bigger role in the cartoons than the original did in the comics.

----------


## TheCape

> Just the story arc in general, not the relationship per se. They both came across as a-holes just using each other at present. Granted, aside from the 2000s Teen Titans cartoons (and being annoyed by her because darnit, I like BBxRae) and the Judas Contract story arc via comiXology, I haven't read any other issues so I don't have any particular allegiance to the character.


Yeah, that's pretty much my opinion, i didn't find Deathstroke particurlary sympathetic, but i didn't feel sorry by Terra either, both were kind of scumbags.

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah, that's pretty much my opinion, i didn't find Deathstroke particurlary sympathetic, but i didn't feel sorry by Terra either, both were kind of scumbags.


I didn't particularly like either of them.

Terra was annoying and evil but that revelation made me feel a bit sorry for her even though she seemed to be a willing participant I couldn't help feeling sorry for her. Also she was so consumed with irrational hate that I pitied her because she was one of those types of people that nothing would ever make her happy.

Slade was just sleazy and a very bad dude. It took me a while to come around to his character. I only recently started liking him [since Rebirth] but there's still something off about him for me and the thing with Terra is always at the back of mind. At the back of mind he is still a sex offender and things like getting naked while his daughter is in the next room don't help.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I don't particularly like either of them.
> 
> Terra was annoying and evil but that revelation made me feel a bit sorry for her even though she seemed to be a willing participant I couldn't help feeling sorry for her. Also she was so consumed with irrational hate that I pitied her because she was one of those types of people that nothing would ever make her happy.
> 
> Slade was just sleazy and a very bad dude. It took me a while to come around to his character. I only recently started liking him [since Rebirth] but there's still something off about him for me and the thing with Terra is always at the back of mind. At the back of mind he is still a sex offender and things like getting naked while his daughter is in the next room don't help.


Yes that scene in Deathstroke #4 was strange.

I disliked both characters in that story but like them in the Cartoon and I like Deathstroke as a character still.

I did sometimes feel sorry for Terra but that goes away everytime she opens her mouth.

----------


## Fergus

> They could have found a different and less tasteless way of doing that though. I'm sorry but that really irked me.


Then it did exactly what it was supposed to do. They are villains. They are bad f***ed up people who do bad f***ed up sh*t. 

I didn't much care for that part of the story and while I wasn't rooting for Terra or Slade in JC I generally still like both of them.

----------


## dragons06

Comic book day tomorrow, Hello teen titans and Super sons ^^
and everything else XD

----------


## Fergus

> Comic book day tomorrow, Hello teen titans and Super sons ^^
> and everything else XD


Yes it's almost here. It's a big Damian Wednesday  :Wink:

----------


## rui no onna

> Comic book day tomorrow, Hello teen titans and Super sons ^^
> and everything else XD


Teen Titans #5 is next week.  :Wink:

----------


## dietrich

> Yes it's almost here. It's a big Damian Wednesday


It's just Super sons. TT is nxt week but we still have Nightwing and Batman

----------


## Fergus

Oh that's true. I'm still calling it a big Damian Wednesday cos he's going to be in Batman [technically]

----------


## dietrich

> Oh that's true. I'm still calling it a big Damian Wednesday cos he's going to be in Batman [technically]


Technically  :Big Grin:  I hope the boys don't spend the whole issue just napping.

----------


## Fergus

> Technically  I hope the boys don't spend the whole issue just napping.


I hope we get to see how they ended up hanging in the Bat cave. I want to see them fight Bane.

----------


## dietrich

> I hope we get to see how they ended up hanging in the Bat cave. I want to see them fight Bane.


Same. I know they come out of stasis and join the fight cos we have that image of the Batfamily meeting but I think that's from a later issue.
They've been absent from the main book for so long I'd hate for this opportunity to be squandered just to hype Bane.

----------


## Fergus

> Same. I know they come out of stasis and join the fight cos we have that image of the Batfamily meeting but I think that's from a later issue.
> They've been absent from the main book for so long I'd hate for this opportunity to be squandered just to hype Bane.


I hear you mate.

----------


## darkseidpwns

Its a Bane story though, the family shouldn't have been there in the first place, it was just fan service imo.
Still Super Sons should be a blast.

----------


## rui no onna

Sometimes I wish I had a comic shop so I can read comics ahead of release, too. Super Sons #1 reviews/impressions start at 00:50.

----------


## dietrich

> Sometimes I wish I had a comic shop so I can read comics ahead of release, too. Super Sons #1 reviews/impressions start at 00:50.


Men I can't wait to go get mine.

----------


## dietrich

> Its a Bane story though, the family shouldn't have been there in the first place, it was just fan service imo.
> Still Super Sons should be a blast.


You're right and #16 was fan service and I'm grateful for it.

----------


## fanfan13

I can't wait to read Super Sons!

Yeah Batman 16 was a fanservice. I saw someone in this forum even claimed it as a tumblr headcanon and I can't help but to agree.

----------


## fanfan13

> Sometimes I wish I had a comic shop so I can read comics ahead of release, too. Super Sons #1 reviews/impressions start at 00:50.


"Both kind of suck. Damian Wayne sucks because he's an a-hole s-head and Jon Kent is inexperienced with a lot of power." LOL

----------


## dietrich

> I can't wait to read Super Sons!
> 
> Yeah Batman 16 was a fanservice. I saw someone in this forum even claimed it as a tumblr headcanon and I can't help but to agree.


It was fan service in the good way. It was something a lot have been waiting to see and a lot didn't even know they needed.
Like I didn't know how much I needed/wanted that kind of interaction between the guys. King really delivered on that issue

----------


## fanfan13

> It was fan service in the good way. It was something a lot have been waiting to see and a lot didn't even know they needed.
> Like I didn't know how much I needed/wanted that kind of interaction between the guys. King really delivered on that issue


Yeah I get it. I'm with you on that. Didn't know how much I wanted it until it's presented in front of my eyes.

A lot of others agree too. The Damian tag in tumblr exploded when that issue came out.

----------


## Fergus

> Yeah I get it. I'm with you on that. Didn't know how much I wanted it until it's presented in front of my eyes.
> 
> A lot of others agree too. The Damian tag in tumblr exploded when that issue came out.


Same. I was never one for all the robins together getting along. I always liked Jason as a villain but that issue was a welcome delight.

----------


## Fergus

> Sometimes I wish I had a comic shop so I can read comics ahead of release, too. Super Sons #1 reviews/impressions start at 00:50.


He didn't look too excited.

----------


## dietrich

> He didn't look too excited.


Yeah but he liked it just waiting for mine to arrive at the door.

----------


## dietrich

This was so much fun.

I guess now we know how Damian spends his days. Home study and Dress up Shenanigans Those acting lessons are really paying off.

Can't wait for the next issue.

----------


## Fergus

Excellent issue.

----------


## Fergus

> This was so much fun.
> 
> I guess now we know how Damian spends his days. Home study and Dress up Shenanigans Those acting lessons are really paying off.
> 
> Can't wait for the next issue.


Too right.

----------


## Alycat

> This was so much fun.
> 
> I guess now we know how Damian spends his days. Home study and Dress up Shenanigans Those acting lessons are really paying off.
> 
> Can't wait for the next issue.


Lmao yep. I can't wait for them to try to get explain their mess to their parents. The book is just good fun. Also looks like we are getting a good amount of Damian in the next Nightwing arc. Glad that Seeley is a fan of him and Dick together.

----------


## dietrich

> Lmao yep. I can't wait for them to try to get explain their mess to their parents. The book is just good fun. Also looks like we are getting a good amount of Damian in the next Nightwing arc. Glad that Seeley is a fan of him and Dick together.


I'm so looking forward to the next Nightwing. I've been reading up on Deathwing in preparation. I hope he is as 80's and as over the top as the original.
I'm looking forward to Damian too and you can see that Seeley is keen to fix all of Dick's relationships as the cameos today showed.

----------


## CPSparkles

So much fun in this issue. I love it. The disguises. Where does he get them? Does he have a guy or is their a disguise closet in the batcave?

So I guess Damian gets bored so he looks for things to get into.

I'm glad we now know what he does in the day time and funny it would appear that the trailer for TT Judas Contract was correct Damian doesn't take that robin suit off. He was still wearing it under his Bus driving clothes.

----------


## dietrich

> So much fun in this issue. I love it. The disguises. Where does he get them? Does he have a guy or is their a disguise closet in the batcave?
> 
> So I guess Damian gets bored so he looks for things to get into.
> 
> I'm glad we now know what he does in the day time and funny it would appear that the trailer for TT Judas Contract was correct Damian doesn't take that robin suit off. He was still wearing it under his Bus driving clothes.



That disguise was so good and he had the feet and everything. So funny.
And their back and forth in Jon's bedroom was adorable. It didn't take much to get Jon to break curfew did it?

Also love that Jon didn't believe Damian when he was telling him about what happened to his professor. Poor Damian what a life he's had.

----------


## CPSparkles

> He didn't look too excited.


He doesn't look like the sort to get excited though.

----------


## CPSparkles

> That disguise was so good and he had the feet and everything. So funny.
> And their back and forth in Jon's bedroom was adorable. It didn't take much to get Jon to break curfew did it?
> 
> Also love that Jon didn't believe Damian when he was telling him about what happened to his professor. Poor Damian what a life he's had.


I know one day I'm sure that Jon will find out the truth about Damian's childhood. As they get to hang more he'll soon figure out that Damian isn't like other teenagers.

Glad to see Bruce laying down some sort of law and grounding Damian.

----------


## dietrich

> I know one day I'm sure that Jon will find out the truth about Damian's childhood. As they get to hang more he'll soon figure out that Damian isn't like other teenagers.
> 
> Glad to see Bruce laying down some sort of law and grounding Damian.


Yeah for a while there it seemed like Damian was getting away with murder.

Jon not believing Damian makes me want even more to see their mothers interact.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Yeah for a while there it seemed like Damian was getting away with murder.
> 
> Jon not believing Damian makes me want even more to see their mothers interact.


He does let him get away with murder. Remember Nobody?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Yeah for a while there it seemed like Damian was getting away with murder.
> 
> Jon not believing Damian makes me want even more to see their mothers interact.


Yeah it would be interesting to have Talia and Lois meet. And what was that Damian was saying about piggybacking on Jon's narrow shoulders? LOl that didn't last. Can't wait to see what made him accept that piggyback.

----------


## dietrich

> He does let him get away with murder. Remember Nobody?


Oh touche  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah it would be interesting to have Talia and Lois meet. And what was that Damian was saying about piggybacking on Jon's narrow shoulders? LOl that didn't last. Can't wait to see what made him accept that piggyback.


Oh poor Damian  the humiliation of having an inexperienced 10 year old carry you a piggyback

----------


## dietrich

So I guess Jon can leap real far from the looks of things and their faces when Lex turns up  :EEK!:

----------


## CPSparkles

> So I guess Jon can leap real far from the looks of things and their faces when Lex turns up


I know I guess Lex is going to call Batman after this. I hope it gets to a point where the boys become so unruly that they have to be babysat by Dick, Jason and Kara respectively which then leads to adventures with each of those siblings.

----------


## dietrich

> I know I guess Lex is going to call Batman after this. I hope it gets to a point where the boys become so unruly that they have to be babysat by Dick, Jason and Kara respectively which then leads to adventures with each of those siblings.


I really hope not. I want to see those 3 but no baby sitting please.

One of my big fears about this book is that Damian is gonna be regressed and portrayed as inexperienced. You know 'two young kids learning how to superhero'.

Damian isn't inexperienced. He is a competent and seasoned hero and I don't want him dragged down to Jon's level just for cutesy fun and shenanigans.

I already have issues with his portrayal in this book. The fact that he is kind of sociable and calls Jon by his name. Where are the insults and calling him Kent?

----------


## rui no onna

> I know one day I'm sure that Jon will find out the truth about Damian's childhood. As they get to hang more he'll soon figure out that Damian isn't like other teenagers.


Yup. And their faces particularly in these panels are just wow.

https://i.imgur.com/YLd1Hwg.jpg

----------


## adrikito

For *Dietrich*, fan of Injustice Damian:

in da.jpg

in sw.jpg

in da2.jpg

----------


## CPSparkles

> For Dietrich, fan of Injustice Damian:
> 
> in da.jpg
> 
> in sw.jpg
> 
> in da2.jpg


Damian looks good in this game. I like that they made him handsome.

----------


## dietrich

> For *Dietrich*, fan of Injustice Damian:
> 
> in da.jpg
> 
> in sw.jpg
> 
> in da2.jpg


Damian and swap thing are my favourites so far.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian looks good in this game. I like that they made him handsome.


I know have you seen the grown female Youtube gamers fawning over him and going " Robin's so hot" Haha

----------


## CPSparkles

> Yup. And their faces particularly in these panels are just wow.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/YLd1Hwg.jpg


These two are just the cutest

----------


## CPSparkles

> I know have you seen the grown female Youtube gamers fawning over him and going " Robin's so hot" Haha


Yeah seen one reaction video where this woman in her late 20's was going gaga over him. I think they designed him intentionally like that for that reason.

----------


## dietrich

> Yup. And their faces particularly in these panels are just wow.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/YLd1Hwg.jpg


Love how he's got the two faces in his hands and he's wearing those false feet. No wonder he's the same height as Jon in that panels.

----------


## CPSparkles

Have you Batman #17 what did you think. Personnel it's a come down from last week. Feels like King let down Robin fans.

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah seen one reaction video where this woman in her late 20's was going gaga over him. I think they designed him intentionally like that for that reason.


You might be right. They did such a good job on his design and his gameplay. He moves exactly like a ninja and has all of Damian's lethal brutality and so agile.
I was set on having him as my main until I saw Swamp Thing and now i don't even know cos Swamp Thing is savage.

----------


## dietrich

> Have you Batman #17 what did you think. Personnel it's a come down from last week. Feels like King let down Robin fans.


It was good but like you I feel let down.

I was angry when I finished the book. Duke is a character that I've been giving the benefit of doubt for so long. I like him on and off. most times I find him boring [as side from Robin War & WAR] but this issue I actual resented him.

I hope King knows what he's doing cos I don't like feeling this way about a fictional character. It was so annoying to see the boys in stasis while Duke is kicking arse. I hope the Robins get to be part of the action next issue.

----------


## Fergus

Some reviews for Supersons

http://batman-news.com/2017/02/15/super-sons-1-review/
http://www.comicosity.com/review-super-sons-1/
http://www.monkeysfightingrobots.com...-super-sons-1/

----------


## Fergus

> Have you Batman #17 what did you think. Personnel it's a come down from last week. Feels like King let down Robin fans.


This what happens when you appear in Batman's book you are used as a prop but I think Supes will release the boys in time for the big fight.

----------


## Fergus

> He does let him get away with murder. Remember Nobody?


Ouch  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Fergus

> Yeah it would be interesting to have Talia and Lois meet. 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				And what was that Damian was saying about piggybacking on Jon's narrow shoulders?
> 			
> 		
> 
> LOl that didn't last. Can't wait to see what made him accept that piggyback.



Love that he managed to sneak in an insult there. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CPSparkles

> It was good but like you I feel let down.
> 
> I was angry when I finished the book. Duke is a character that I've been giving the benefit of doubt for so long. I like him on and off. most times I find him boring [as side from Robin War & WAR] but this issue I actual resented him.
> 
> I hope King knows what he's doing cos I don't like feeling this way about a fictional character. It was so annoying to see the boys in stasis while Duke is kicking arse. I hope the Robins get to be part of the action next issue.


I feel you that was irritating but still liked the issue and hope to see the boys join the action soon.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Ouch


MWuaHaha that was rather brutal wasn't it :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Some reviews for Supersons
> 
> http://batman-news.com/2017/02/15/super-sons-1-review/
> http://www.comicosity.com/review-super-sons-1/
> http://www.monkeysfightingrobots.com...-super-sons-1/


10/10 across the board. Nice

----------


## CPSparkles

> I really hope not. I want to see those 3 but no baby sitting please.
> 
> One of my big fears about this book is that Damian is gonna be regressed and portrayed as inexperienced. You know 'two young kids learning how to superhero'.
> 
> Damian isn't inexperienced. He is a competent and seasoned hero and I don't want him dragged down to Jon's level just for cutesy fun and shenanigans.
> 
> I already have issues with his portrayal in this book. The fact that he is kind of sociable and calls Jon by his name. Where are the insults and calling him Kent?


My guess is that this book takes into account the Holiday Special. They were much more friendlier here than at the end of Superman #11.

----------


## dietrich

> For *Dietrich*, fan of Injustice Damian:
> 
> Attachment 45286
> 
> Attachment 45288
> 
> Attachment 45287


Thank you so much men. Appreciate it. I like this Ninja Robin so much.
Thanks

----------


## fanfan13

> Yeah it would be interesting to have Talia and Lois meet. And what was that Damian was saying about piggybacking on Jon's narrow shoulders? LOl that didn't last. Can't wait to see what made him accept that piggyback.


SECOND THIS! Can't wait to know how he will change his mind.




> I really hope not. I want to see those 3 but no baby sitting please.
> 
> One of my big fears about this book is that Damian is gonna be regressed and portrayed as inexperienced. You know 'two young kids learning how to superhero'.
> 
> Damian isn't inexperienced. He is a competent and seasoned hero and I don't want him dragged down to Jon's level just for cutesy fun and shenanigans.
> 
> I already have issues with his portrayal in this book. The fact that he is kind of sociable and calls Jon by his name. Where are the insults and calling him Kent?


Hmm... it's still the first issue. It's still too early to judge but yeah I hope Damian stays as competent as he's always been.

I like that he's more sociable, seems like a part of his development. But here I think he doesn't choose just anybody to get friendly with and in Jon's case he does. I like to think of it as in continuity with their portrayal in Holiday Special issue, they were already being friendly there.

What's interesting is how different his portrayal in TT and Super Sons. With TT members he feels the need to prove himself a lot, while with Jon he feels superior. I bet Damian's going to be some kind of a mentor to an inexperienced Jon. A messed up one that is.

Insults? They are everywhere as I can see. And the first name calling yeah it seems a bit off, but then again he does it to Maya too.

----------


## dietrich

> SECOND THIS! Can't wait to know how he will change his mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... it's still the first issue. It's still too early to judge but yeah I hope Damian stays as competent as he's always been.
> 
> I like that he's more sociable, seems like a part of his development. But here I think he doesn't choose just anybody to get friendly with and in Jon's case he does. I like to think of it as in continuity with their portrayal in Holiday Special issue, they were already being friendly there.
> 
> What's interesting is how different his portrayal in TT and Super Sons. With TT members he feels the need to prove himself a lot, while with Jon he feels superior. I bet Damian's going to be some kind of a mentor to an inexperienced Jon. A messed up one that is.
> ...




I guess I wanted him to be more brutal. I love his put downs so much.

I did like that his idea of being sociable is still creepy and wayoff. Boy doesn't know anything about boundaries [just like his daddy]

I think that the differences in TT and Supersons is down to the writers and the needs of the book. In Teen Titans you need Damian to be somewhat humble and vulnerable cos that fan base will resist. They are already loyal to another Robin so you have to kind of not go full Damian else they would never warm up/accept him.

Also Tomasi knows and Understands Damian more than Percy.

----------


## adrikito

> Thank you so much men. Appreciate it. I like this Ninja Robin so much.
> Thanks


I see that today in Tumblr.. and I said.. FOR* DIETRICH*

----------


## dietrich

> I see that today in Tumblr.. and I said.. FOR* DIETRICH*


Thank you. He's my favourite Damian cos he fights the way Damian fights in my head.
And you posted a good close up of his face.

----------


## fanfan13

> I guess I wanted him to be more brutal. I love his put downs so much.
> 
> I did like that his idea of being sociable is still creepy and wayoff. Boy doesn't know anything about boundaries [just like his daddy]
> 
> I think that the differences in TT and Supersons is down to the writers and the needs of the book. In Teen Titans you need Damian to be somewhat humble and vulnerable cos that fan base will resist. They are already loyal to another Robin so you have to kind of not go full Damian else they would never warm up/accept him.
> 
> Also Tomasi knows and Understands Damian more than Percy.


lol Batman is such a bad example  :Smile: 

True that. But I also think it's because they are TT. They are all already established super heroes who arguably can be stronger than him in fight.

out of topic but omg as I'm writing this I can feel small earthquake in my place. A bit scary tbh.

----------


## dietrich

> lol Batman is such a bad example 
> 
> True that. But I also think it's because they are TT. They are all already established super heroes who arguably can be stronger than him in fight.
> 
> out of topic but omg as I'm writing this I can feel small earthquake in my place. A bit scary tbh.


Really?! wow. please be safe.

----------


## dietrich

> lol Batman is such a bad example 
> 
> True that. But I also think it's because they are TT. They are all already established super heroes who arguably can be stronger than him in fight.
> 
> out of topic but omg as I'm writing this I can feel small earthquake in my place. A bit scary tbh.


You could be right about the Titans but Damian strikes me as the sort who thinks he is the best. Even his speech to the titans was about how he was better than them despite being so young and how only he can save them / make them great.

----------


## fanfan13

> Really?! wow. please be safe.


Yes, thank you. It was very small. I felt slow shakes (even though I'm on top of my bed) and nothing fell down. I've experienced much worse before.




> You could be right about the Titans but Damian strikes me as the sort who thinks he is the best. Even his speech to the titans was about how he was better than them despite being so young and how only he can save them / make them great.


I could feel that confident only in the first issues. The next he was trying hard to prove that he was genuine and could be trusted.

----------


## dietrich

> Yes, thank you. It was very small. I felt slow shakes (even though I'm on top of my bed) and nothing fell down. I've experienced much worse before.



Have you really? I bet it's scary. I've never felt an earthquake in my life.





> I could feel that confident only in the first issues. The next he was trying hard to prove that he was genuine and could be trusted.



Yeah he felt offer to me there. We've seen Damian with more accomplished heroes and he is never like that even with the younger ones.

TT is the only place he's been like that so I put it down to Percy not knowing the character or Percy wanting us to feel sorry for the character.

----------


## CPSparkles

I put the differences down to Percy not getting Damian's character as well as Tomasi.

----------


## fanfan13

> Yeah he felt offer to me there. We've seen Damian with more accomplished heroes and he is never like that even with the younger ones.
> 
> TT is the only place he's been like that so I put it down to Percy not knowing the character or Percy wanting us to feel sorry for the character.


One of the mixed feelings I have with Damian's portrayal in Teen Titans. I hope TT will get better and better.

----------


## dietrich

> One of the mixed feelings I have with Damian's portrayal in Teen Titans. I hope TT will get better and better.


I think it will as Percy gets into the swing of things. I can't wait for when Aqualad joins and the focus turns to someone else so I can see how he handles Damian when the story isn't centred around him.

I just want the readership to pick up cos I like this group and I will like to see them last a while.

----------


## dietrich

I wish his books weren't monthly. It feels so long between issues. The bad thing about Super Sons today was that it felt so short and I just wanted more. Can't believe I have to wait a month before the next issue. That really sucks.

----------


## Godlike13

> I put the differences down to Percy not getting Damian's character as well as Tomasi.


What is kind of interesting is that Tomasi before didn't get Damian's character as well as Tomasi seems to do now. Seems to me he really took some cues from Gleason's SoB on what tonally fits Damian best and how to really have fun with Damian's character.

----------


## CPSparkles

> What is kind of interesting is that Tomasi before didn't get Damian's character as well as Tomasi seems to do now. Seems to me he really took some cues from Gleason's SoB on what tonally fits Damian best and how to really have fun with Damian's character.


Right I noticed that too. You can see the small differences in B&R and Superman and Supersons. I expect with time Percy's going to get there [I hope]

----------


## fanfan13

> Right I noticed that too. You can see the small differences in B&R and Superman and Supersons. I expect with time Percy's going to get there [I hope]


Eh, but I think B&R Damian is very different from Super Sons Damian. R:SOB Damian comes in between.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Eh, but I think B&R Damian is very different from Super Sons Damian. R:SOB Damian comes in between.


He is toned down in this but still closer to R:SOB than B&R. I feel he is toned down here due to the nature of the book. This book is lighter so Damian is lighter.

----------


## fanfan13

Anyway...

Jon: "I want to protect my friends from bullies."

Damian: "How about we break into Lexcorp?"

loving the differences in their idea of being heroes.

----------


## dietrich

> Eh, but I think B&R Damian is very different from Super Sons Damian. R:SOB Damian comes in between.


I liked the RSOB Damian and B&R the best. SuperSons Damian well we'll see but I don't like that he calls Jon by his 1st name and he's nicer. I like my Damian mean and ruthless.

----------


## dietrich

> Anyway...
> 
> Jon: "I want to protect my friends from bullies."
> 
> Damian: "How about we break into Lexcorp?"
> 
> loving the differences in their idea of being heroes.


Well they were breaking in to do good and Damian crushed those bullies so they are both heroes. It's just that Damian thinks bigger.

----------


## dietrich

It didn't take much to convince Jon to sneak out. I think he's just as mischievous as Damian.

----------


## fanfan13

> I liked the RSOB Damian and B&R the best. SuperSons Damian well we'll see but I don't like that he calls Jon by his 1st name and he's nicer. I like my Damian mean and ruthless.


Funny he called Alfred "Pennyworth" but called Jon with his first name. I have no problem though it is the same like when he's with Maya. But I'd like it better if he would still call Jon "Kent" but then eventually Jon would ask Damian about it.

----------


## dietrich

> Funny he called Alfred "Pennyworth" but called Jon with his first name. I have no problem though it is the same like when he's with Maya. But I'd like it better if he would still call Jon "Kent" but then eventually Jon would ask Damian about it.


I would like that too.
Did he call Maya by her 1st name?
I think Pennyworth is a sign of affection now, also he can't call him Alfred cos that's his cat.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I would like that too.
> Did he call Maya by her 1st name?
> I think Pennyworth is a sign of affection now, also he can't call him Alfred cos that's his cat.


I was just about to say that about Alfred also being the cat  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

This was a very good comic day day I hope next week is just as good with the finale of Teen Titans.

----------


## Fergus

> Oh poor Damian  the humiliation of having an inexperienced 10 year old carry you a piggyback


It's not like it's the first time a Super has carried a Bat. That should be like a rite of passage.

----------


## Fergus

> This was a very good comic day day I hope next week is just as good with the finale of Teen Titans.


Same all the books on my list delivered.

----------


## Fergus

> I know I guess Lex is going to call Batman after this. I hope it gets to a point where the boys become so unruly that they have to be babysat by Dick, Jason and Kara respectively which then leads to adventures with each of those siblings.


Lex doesn't know who their parents are.

----------


## dietrich

> Lex doesn't know who their parents are.


No but Lex was on the JL and I'm sure he knows Robin runs with Batman.

----------


## dietrich

> It's not like it's the first time a Super has carried a Bat. That should be like a rite of passage.


Regardless though I bet he hates it.

----------


## thefiresky

> This was a very good comic day day I hope next week is just as good with the finale of Teen Titans.


Wait, finale?

----------


## rui no onna

> Wait, finale?


Story arc. Damian Knows Best.

----------


## fanfan13

> Lex doesn't know who their parents are.


I'm sure he's aware who Robin is. Robin rises arc remember?

Meanwhile as far as I can remember Lex still has no idea about Jon's existence. I think this is their first meeting. He's been wondering who Superdad is in Action Comics and here he found an unfamiliar kid wearing S clothing. Questions will arise on his part it seems. Can't wait to see what kind of role SuperLex has in this series.

----------


## fanfan13

> _DC Collectibles has revealed a new figure 2-pack coming to the 6" DC Comics Icons Line. The two back will feature figures of Superboy and Robin based on their appearance in the new Super Sons comic. These figures will be on display this weekend at Toy Fair._


it is starting.

(quoted from Super Sons appreciation thread in Superman forum)

----------


## Fergus

> it is starting.
> 
> (quoted from Super Sons appreciation thread in Superman forum)


Lol my son thinks they look weird and that Damian's costume is wrong but I'm still getting them for him as soon as I can.

----------


## fanfan13

> Lol my son thinks they look weird and that Damian's costume is wrong but I'm still getting them for him as soon as I can.


I reacted almost the same as your son lol I think Jon's face looks a bit creepy (and ugh the jeans). Yeah, I've just realized Damian's costume is indeed weird and wrong in some places, especially the collar and the hoodie part. Despite that the figures look cool enough.

----------


## dietrich

> I reacted almost the same as your son lol I think Jon's face looks a bit creepy (and ugh the jeans). Yeah, I've just realized Damian's costume is indeed weird and wrong in some places, especially the collar and the hoodie part. Despite that the figures look cool enough.


You're right. Jon's eyes look crazy  :Stick Out Tongue:  and there are inconsistencies with Damian's costume. But only minor ones like you said and I'm still gonna get em.

----------


## dietrich

> it is starting.
> 
> (quoted from Super Sons appreciation thread in Superman forum)


It has indeed started next step animated series [fingers crossed]

----------


## dietrich

Love the Dark Knight Ref

----------


## adrikito

> I liked the RSOB Damian and B&R the best. SuperSons Damian well we'll see but I don't like that he calls Jon by his 1st name and he's nicer. I like my Damian mean and ruthless.


*A nice damian in that serie?*  Bad, bad..  :Mad:  Even with Maya here (someday) that scares me. Superdad son is not here for the Nice Boy role?

I don´t want something like N52 Superman and Superdad in a few years.. Remember a time when I liked the character for DC fault..

----------


## dietrich

> *A nice damian in that serie?*  Bad, bad..  Even with Maya here (someday) that scares me. Superdad son is not here for the Nice Boy role?
> 
> I don´t want something like N52 Superman and Superdad in a few years.. Remember a time when I liked the character for DC fault..


I mean he wasn't nice, he just seemed nicer / not as rude or abrasive as he normally is. Maybe it's just that he didn't get the chance to be savage.

----------


## Fergus

I know that we are in the midst of SuperSons fever but this has got to be my favourite panel of Damian

----------


## CPSparkles

> I know that we are in the midst of SuperSons fever but this has got to be my favourite panel of Damian


Love this panel too. It shows that he's still just a kid.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Love the Dark Knight Ref


I can't believe I missed that.

----------


## CPSparkles

> it is starting.
> 
> (quoted from Super Sons appreciation thread in Superman forum)


I like them but yeah Damian's costume is off.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Lol my son thinks they look weird and that Damian's costume is wrong but I'm still getting them for him as soon as I can.


lol he's having them whether he want's them or not.

----------


## Fergus

> lol he's having them whether he want's them or not.


Damn straight!

----------


## Fergus

> Love this panel too. It shows that he's still just a kid.


Exactly why I like it so much.  :Smile:

----------


## adrikito

> Love this panel too. It shows that he's still just a kid.


Yeah, my favorite moment with Damian of this chapter..

----------


## fanfan13

> I know that we are in the midst of SuperSons fever but this has got to be my favourite panel of Damian


Yeah he was so cute there. Is Teen Titans going to be published as TPB?

----------


## rui no onna

For continental US residents, here's a chance to win them all.
DC SUPER SONS #1 Variants Sweepstakes

----------


## rui no onna

> Yeah he was so cute there. Is Teen Titans going to be published as TPB?


Yes.

Teen Titans Vol. 1: Damian Knows Best

----------


## dietrich

> I can't believe I missed that.


I missed it too until I saw this online

----------


## dietrich

> For continental US residents, here's a chance to win them all.
> DC SUPER SONS #1 Variants Sweepstakes


That's a pretty sweet haul

----------


## dragons06

> For continental US residents, here's a chance to win them all.
> DC SUPER SONS #1 Variants Sweepstakes


I never win these things, but no harm in going for it XD
Some of the most fun I've had reading a single issue of a comic.

----------


## dietrich

> I never win these things, but no harm in going for it XD
> Some of the most fun I've had reading a single issue of a comic.


That's true and you never know  :Smile: 

It's a shame we have to wait so long for the next issue.

----------


## fanfan13

> For continental US residents, here's a chance to win them all.
> DC SUPER SONS #1 Variants Sweepstakes


OMG I want it all (impossible lol) and there it is the partial version of regular cover that I like  :Smile: 




> Yes.
> 
> Teen Titans Vol. 1: Damian Knows Best


oh thank you so it will come in June? I'm going to buy it once the order is available in my country.
but why oh why it doesn't collect issue #7...




> That's true and you never know 
> 
> It's a shame we have to wait so long for the next issue.


yeah it is. Can't wait to see Super Sons with SuperLex.

----------


## rui no onna

> OMG I want it all (impossible lol) and there it is the partial regular cover that I like


Yep and I still can't find anywhere to buy it. *ugh*

As much as a long shot this is, I think it might be my only hope to get that specific variant.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fanfan13

> Yep and I still can't find anywhere to buy it. *ugh*
> 
> As much as a long shot this is, I think it might be my only hope to get that specific variant.


I'm unfamiliar with it. How will you win?

----------


## rui no onna

> I'm unfamiliar with it. How will you win?


Lol, I reckon my chances of winning are 1 in one million but heck, not like I lose anything by trying.

You just fill in your information on the link and that enters you for a chance to win the sweepstakes:
http://www.dccomics.com/blog/2017/02...nt-sweepstakes

Alas, it's for US residents only.

----------


## Godlike13

I was only able to grab the Dustin Nguyen cover.

----------


## rui no onna

> I was only able to grab the Dustin Nguyen cover.


Lol, yeah, the Dustin Nguyen cover is the only variant available in regular stores. The other variant covers are ones you have to buy at insanely high markup from specialty online stores that cater to "collectors". I normally ignore those but I was just too danged excited for Super Sons and asking prices weren't so bad this time around that I kinda went all out.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

So happy the first issue didn't disappoint.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## fanfan13

I don't live in the US lol.

That's also why I hold myself back from buying variant covers (even though I wanted it bad) because the price will be doubled due to those stores won't ship to my country. So we need to use the service of a 'third person' as a distributor that will double the price. For example, the EBAS one is supposed to be around $12-15, but it becomes $24-28. Shipping will be about $30. Do the math and it will be super expensive (especially after I convert it to my country's currency) for only one single book and my monthly pay is not much.

So, I'm happy enough with the regular one  :Smile:

----------


## fanfan13

taken from this.

A random panel inside Dick's apartment in Nightwing #15

Capture3.jpg

but, wait! Look closer!



IS THAT A FAMILY PHOTO??



Is that little one Damian??

----------


## dietrich

> I don't live in the US lol.
> 
> That's also why I hold myself back from buying variant covers (even though I wanted it bad) because the price will be doubled due to those stores won't ship to my country. So we need to use the service of a 'third person' as a distributor that will double the price. For example, the EBAS one is supposed to be around $12-15, but it becomes $24-28. Shipping will be about $30. Do the math and it will be super expensive (especially after I convert it to my country's currency) for only one single book and my monthly pay is not much.
> 
> So, I'm happy enough with the regular one


Yeah it was the same situation for me. I ordered two variants and the shipping cost was ridiculous but I just wanted em so bad.

----------


## dietrich

> taken from this.
> 
> A random panel inside Dick's apartment in Nightwing #15
> 
> Capture3.jpg
> 
> but, wait! Look closer!
> 
> 
> ...


Of course Dick would have a family picture in his home but it is really a family picture? When would they have taken a family picture with Jason? They only started been friendly.

----------


## CPSparkles

> taken from this.
> 
> A random panel inside Dick's apartment in Nightwing #15
> 
> Attachment 45351
> 
> but, wait! Look closer!
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed that too and thought the exact same thing. It does look like family picture doesn't it?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Of course Dick would have a family picture in his home but it is really a family picture? When would they have taken a family picture with Jason? They only started been friendly.


And remember the family portrait situation when he wasn't invited.

----------


## fanfan13

> Of course Dick would have a family picture in his home but it is really a family picture? When would they have taken a family picture with Jason? They only started been friendly.





> I noticed that too and thought the exact same thing. It does look like family picture doesn't it?


It does look like a family picture consisting of Bruce, Jason, Dick, Tim, and Damian. Perhaps Dick was persistent lol he thought Jason has to be included so they had to take one with all the brothers off screen.

(or the artist just like all the batboys a lot)

----------


## dietrich

> It does look like a family picture consisting of Bruce, Jason, Dick, Tim, and Damian. Perhaps Dick was persistent lol he thought Jason has to be included so they had to take one with all the brothers off screen.
> 
> (or the artist just like all the batboys a lot)


I can see that but not sure if Jason would agree. I like the idea of it being a family picture cos I love thinking of them as a family.  :Smile: 

I think the writer also likes thinking of them as a family from the direction he's been going and how he portrayed Jason and Dick's memories of Tim. He too some liberties and wrote em as closer than they actually are.

----------


## rui no onna

> Hmm, it could possibly be a Retailer Roundtable Program (RRP) limited variant that's only given to comic shops who attend certain events. Darn I want one. It might end up being the most expensive to acquire if it's RRP.


Ugh. I knew it. I just knew it. Seems like the Jorge Jimenez variant cover with B&W background is a ComicsPro exclusive given to retailers attending the event and not available for sale.

I've already seen a couple on ebay. One is for auction with starting bid at $69.99. Other one is Buy-It-Now for $129.99. Put them on my watch list for now. Not sure I'm crazy enough to actually pay those prices.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

https://twitter.com/HeroesLanding/st...04805150769155

----------


## dragons06

http://www.comicosity.com/exclusive-...teen-titans-5/
Preview is out for next week's Teen Titans, looks pretty cool.

----------


## Fergus

> http://www.comicosity.com/exclusive-...teen-titans-5/
> Preview is out for next week's Teen Titans, looks pretty cool.


Jesus things are grim in the LoA.  Preview looks good.

----------


## Fergus

> I can see that but not sure if Jason would agree. I like the idea of it being a family picture cos I love thinking of them as a family. 
> 
> I think the writer also likes thinking of them as a family from the direction he's been going and how he portrayed Jason and Dick's memories of Tim. He too some liberties and wrote em as closer than they actually are.




Yes the brief/goal seems to be fix Dick's relationships if this weeks cameos are anything to go by.

Never been keen on those type of guest appearances but I have to admit that the writer handled it very well.

It does look like a batfamily photo.

----------


## adrikito

> http://www.comicosity.com/exclusive-...teen-titans-5/
> Preview is out for next week's Teen Titans, looks pretty cool.


Thank you.. Now we know the ORIGIN(the past) of the TT enemies.

----------


## Fergus

> Thank you.. Now we know the ORIGIN(the past) of the TT enemies.


That was some good exposition  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Ugh. I knew it. I just knew it. Seems like the Jorge Jimenez variant cover with B&W background is a ComicsPro exclusive given to retailers attending the event and not available for sale.
> 
> I've already seen a couple on ebay. One is for auction with starting bid at $69.99. Other one is Buy-It-Now for $129.99. Put them on my watch list for now. Not sure I'm crazy enough to actually pay those prices. 
> 
> https://twitter.com/HeroesLanding/st...04805150769155


that's an awful lot of good stuff   :Big Grin:

----------


## CPSparkles

> http://www.comicosity.com/exclusive-...teen-titans-5/
> Preview is out for next week's Teen Titans, looks pretty cool.


This looks alright but Percy's still struggles with Damian, his voice and what the Al Ghuls are about.

----------


## dietrich

> Thank you.. Now we know the ORIGIN(the past) of the TT enemies.


It is good to finally get some personal background on members of the Fist and how they recruited.

----------


## dietrich

> This looks alright but Percy's still struggles with Damian, his voice and what the Al Ghuls are about.


Yeah not too thrilled with the preview but I'll reserve judgement for the final issue. My main problem is that I don't get how a stab in the back has affected him so much or else it's the loss of blood.

----------


## dietrich

> http://www.comicosity.com/exclusive-...teen-titans-5/
> Preview is out for next week's Teen Titans, looks pretty cool.


Thanks for the preview. So the league steals kids. That's just evil.
Okay preview.

----------


## rui no onna

> Thanks for the preview. So the league steals kids. That's just evil.
> Okay preview.


So I guess Damian inherited the kidnapping thing from both sides of the family.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

> So I guess Damian inherited the kidnapping thing from both sides of the family.


Lol good one  :Smile:  Poor boy never stood a chance it's deep in his DNA

----------


## JasonTodd428

I loved the preview. No wonder Damian is the way he is sometimes. Yikes!

----------


## CPSparkles

> I loved the preview. No wonder Damian is the way he is sometimes. Yikes!


This is why I love issues like this. A lot of people don't understand or fail to fully acknowledge how messed up his upbringing was and what those conditions can do to a person never mind a child. The effects ones environment can have on who we become. They just write him off as an arse or a killer without taking into a account the reason why he turned out that way in the 1st place.

Look what he came from. I'm surprised his not wearing the ears of his victims as trophies.

----------


## JasonTodd428

> This is why I love issues like this. A lot of people don't understand or fail to fully acknowledge how messed up his upbringing was and what those conditions can do to a person never mind a child. The effects ones environment can have on who we become. They just write him off as an arse or a killer without taking into a account the reason why he turned out that way in the 1st place.
> 
> Look what he came from. I'm surprised his not wearing the ears of his victims as trophies.


That's why I love issues like this one too. It really gets to the heart of why Damian is the way he is for those people who are not aware of how he was brought up.

----------


## Drako

Damian in Nightwing.

----------


## dragons06

> Damian in Nightwing.


Awesome, is this for his Appearance in the coming Nightwing episode.

----------


## KoriandrJean

> This is why I love issues like this. A lot of people don't understand or fail to fully acknowledge how messed up his upbringing was and what those conditions can do to a person never mind a child. The effects ones environment can have on who we become. They just write him off as an arse or a killer without taking into a account the reason why he turned out that way in the 1st place.
> 
> Look what he came from. I'm surprised his not wearing the ears of his victims as trophies.


I look forward to seeing this tomorrow.  Hopefully, Damian and the rest of the Titans can free these kids from Ra's and back into the light.

Even, or perhaps, _especially_, Mara.

----------


## fanfan13

> http://www.comicosity.com/exclusive-...teen-titans-5/
> Preview is out for next week's Teen Titans, looks pretty cool.


Wow the preview looks good. Damian's voice still needs to be improved but idk here he sounds like Batman and I like it. I'm conflicted  :Smile: 




> Damian in Nightwing.


My first reaction is "WHOA WHY IS DAMIAN SO SMOOOOLLL" and what is that hitting his head?




> I look forward to seeing this tomorrow.  Hopefully, Damian and the rest of the Titans can free these kids from Ra's and back into the light.
> 
> Even, or perhaps, _especially_, Mara.


I don't know I have a feeling Mara will stay with the League. But it sure will be nice if she will be freed along with the kids.

----------


## fanfan13

Oh and I love it when BB says Damian's jerkiness is endearing. I can feel you Gar  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> Damian in Nightwing.


Is he getting bonked on the head?

----------


## dietrich

> Oh and I love it when BB says Damian's jerkiness is endearing. I can feel you Gar


Now he see's what we see  :Big Grin:

----------


## CPSparkles

> That's why I love issues like this one too. It really gets to the heart of why Damian is the way he is for those people who are not aware of how he was brought up.


This is it and it also shows you how far Damian has come; the massive progress and development for someone so young.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Is he getting bonked on the head?


Looks like  :Mad:

----------


## CPSparkles

> I look forward to seeing this tomorrow.  Hopefully, Damian and the rest of the Titans can free these kids from Ra's and back into the light.
> 
> Even, or perhaps, _especially_, Mara.


I would love it they free those kids and help them back into the light it will be a fitting for Damian and the team to do for others what Bruce, Dick and Alfred did for Damian.

I love that the team's came to Ra's hide out. It gives them a chance to see where Damian came from and what he's trying to crawl away from. It will hopeful help them start to understand Damian and his issues.

----------


## JasonTodd428

> This is it and it also shows you how far Damian has come; the massive progress and development for someone so young.


He has come a long way since his initial introduction that's for sure. He had only just been introduced when I was drawn back into comics and I've seen his progress over the years. I think this preview perfectly illustrates that. Hopefully, like you said, it will help the others on the team to understand him more.

----------


## dragons06

https://mobile.twitter.com/TomKingTK...21707706286081
So Batman took out Damian and the other Robins ?
I found this at the Batman 17 thread XD

----------


## fanfan13

> https://mobile.twitter.com/TomKingTK...21707706286081
> So Batman took out Damian and the other Robins ?
> I found this at the Batman 17 thread XD


What? It was Batman not Bane? The twitter seems to indicate so.

----------


## Nick Miller



----------


## Nick Miller

Jon looks crazy!!

----------


## rui no onna

> Jon looks crazy!!


It's the eyes.

----------


## fanfan13

> Jon looks crazy!!


Glad I'm not the only one  :Smile: 

Although I saw a close up picture of Jon's figure and it looks surprisingly better.

----------


## dragons06

> What? It was Batman not Bane? The twitter seems to indicate so.


I thought it was Bane, but Batman was my second guess XD
Wonder how Damian and the other robins are going to feel about this.

----------


## Rac7d*

> 


Im older
Im taller


can jon have jeans that arnt ripped?

----------


## fanfan13

> I thought it was Bane, but Batman was my second guess XD
> Wonder how Damian and the other robins are going to feel about this.


It makes sense that it was Batman who did it. It explains why they're easily taken down like that. What a paranoid man. Somehow it reminded me of when Damian kidnapped those Teen Titans lol. I look forward to see the boys' reaction  :Smile: 

I don't know if it was intentional or not, but the way the writer wrote the scene didn't indicate it was Batman's doing. No wonder the readers were misguided.




> Im older
> Im taller
> 
> 
> can jon have jeans that arnt ripped?


it's part of his charm  :Smile:

----------


## fanfan13

I reread Teen Titans #5 preview again. The feels man. I hope the Demon's fist children will be freed.

----------


## dragons06

> I reread Teen Titans #5 preview again. The feels man. I hope the Demon's fist children will be freed.


I really like that Damian is trying to save these kids from the League, and I hope Damian and the titans can succeed. I'm really looking forward to the outcome to this arc, and hopefully we get a look at the tower ^^ and a happy birthday from batman  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dragons06

> It makes sense that it was Batman who did it. It explains why they're easily taken down like that. What a paranoid man. Somehow it reminded me of when Damian kidnapped those Teen Titans lol. I look forward to see the boys' reaction 
> 
> I don't know if it was intentional or not, but the way the writer wrote the scene didn't indicate it was Batman's doing. No wonder the readers were misguided.
> 
> 
> 
> it's part of his charm


Like father like son XD

----------


## fanfan13

> I'm really looking forward to the outcome to this arc, and hopefully we get a look at the tower ^^ and a happy birthday from batman


Can't wait! I wish it will be a birthday present from Batman  :Smile:

----------


## adrikito

> https://mobile.twitter.com/TomKingTK...21707706286081
> So Batman took out Damian and the other Robins ?
> I found this at the Batman 17 thread XD


... Then... Bane only put that message in their bodies? nothing more?  :Confused: 




> I reread Teen Titans #5 preview again. The feels man. I hope the Demon's fist children will be freed.


All of them hate Mara.. Maybe 2 of them leave the league ..

----------


## dragons06

https://mobile.twitter.com/TomKingTK...02769487917057
Any thoughts on the Tom king ranking ?

----------


## fanfan13

> ... Then... Bane only put that message in their bodies? nothing more?


I still believe the bodies in the end of #16 are not them. Only decoys. Then after he saw that, with whatever strategy he had, Batman quickly took each of them out and put them in the fortress. He was being exaggeratedly paranoid. But yeah the storytelling was misguiding.




> https://mobile.twitter.com/TomKingTK...02769487917057
> Any thoughts on the Tom king ranking ?


It's not a surprise Damian is ranked top 5 in one-on-one fight by King. He probably thinks because Damian has been trained by the League of Assassin since birth, he would have more skills compared to most of Batfam. It's interesting he places Dick above Bruce and the more experienced Tim below Duke, a relatively new guy.

----------


## dragons06

> I still believe the bodies in the end of #16 are not them. Only decoys. Then after he saw that, with whatever strategy he had, Batman quickly took each of them out and put them in the fortress. He was being exaggeratedly paranoid. But yeah the storytelling was misguiding.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a surprise Damian is ranked top 5 in one-on-one fight by King. He probably thinks because Damian has been trained by the League of Assassin since birth, he would have more skills compared to most of Batfam. It's interesting he places Dick above Bruce and the more experienced Tim below Duke, a relatively new guy.


I don't know about duke being ahead of tim, that's stretching it a bit, but i'm sure he has his reasons.

----------


## dragons06

TT_ANN_LAZ_1.jpg
I love how the Lazarus Contract ends on the Teen titans Annual, Annuals usually have more pages don't they ?
tumblr_olbruuMKG61tag0azo1_1280.jpg
I really can't wait for this event, Damian and his team interacting  with Dick and the titans.
I've also been enjoying Deathstroke a lot, I wonder if priest wrote that Damian and Deathstroke scene knowing this event would go down.

----------


## pansy

Hi, pretty people. :Cool:  need Damian interaction with *The Wally*.

----------


## ayanestar

Damian interacting with his big brother and his big brothers best friend could be so cute and funny lmao but I have the feeling this is gonna take a very dark path lol

----------


## Alycat

Have Dick and Damian had a major spat or disagreement yet? I'm wondering how this secret stuff with Deathstroke will go down, since I assume there is a lot that Damian doesn't actually know about Dick.

----------


## fanfan13

I'm excited with this crossover! Yeah the annual usually have more pages and higher price!

I'm with all the posters above. Can't wait to see Damian interacting with the Titans. I hope Damian will meet Rose again I want more of them. Has Damian ever interacted with Ginger Wally before? Even if he hasn't, knowing Dick, he must have talked to Wally about Damian the way he did with Kory.




> Have Dick and Damian had a major spat or disagreement yet? I'm wondering how this secret stuff with Deathstroke will go down, since I assume there is a lot that Damian doesn't actually know about Dick.


Let me try to remember whether Dick and Damian have had those or not before. The one that quickly got into my mind is the scene in Batman and Robin vol 1, where both Dick and Damian were investigating Wayne manor after the discovery that Bruce might be lost in the time. It was after Damian got disowned by his mother and was worried if Bruce came back as Batman he wouldn't be Robin anymore. Dick mostly shrugged him off and focused more on the mission. 

But when I think of it again that scene was hardly a major conflict at all  :Frown:  The thing between Damian and Dick is their personality compliments each other, especially in the days when they were Batman and Robin. So I'm curious to know Damian's reaction when he found out about Dick's hidden past.

----------


## dragons06

> I'm excited with this crossover! Yeah the annual usually have more pages and higher price!
> 
> I'm with all the posters above. Can't wait to see Damian interacting with the Titans. I hope Damian will meet Rose again I want more of them. Has Damian ever interacted with Ginger Wally before? Even if he hasn't, knowing Dick, he must have talked to Wally about Damian the way he did with Kory.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me try to remember whether Dick and Damian have had those or not before. The one that quickly got into my mind is the scene in Batman and Robin vol 1, where both Dick and Damian were investigating Wayne manor after the discovery that Bruce might be lost in the time. It was after Damian got disowned by his mother and was worried if Bruce came back as Batman he wouldn't be Robin anymore. Dick mostly shrugged him off and focused more on the mission. 
> 
> But when I think of it again that scene was hardly a major conflict at all  The thing between Damian and Dick is their personality compliments each other, especially in the days when they were Batman and Robin. So I'm curious to know Damian's reaction when he found out about Dick's hidden past.


RCO013_1487166156.jpg
speaking of Kory, Dick and Damian XD

----------


## Alycat

> I'm excited with this crossover! Yeah the annual usually have more pages and higher price!
> 
> I'm with all the posters above. Can't wait to see Damian interacting with the Titans. I hope Damian will meet Rose again I want more of them. Has Damian ever interacted with Ginger Wally before? Even if he hasn't, knowing Dick, he must have talked to Wally about Damian the way he did with Kory.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me try to remember whether Dick and Damian have had those or not before. The one that quickly got into my mind is the scene in Batman and Robin vol 1, where both Dick and Damian were investigating Wayne manor after the discovery that Bruce might be lost in the time. It was after Damian got disowned by his mother and was worried if Bruce came back as Batman he wouldn't be Robin anymore. Dick mostly shrugged him off and focused more on the mission. 
> 
> But when I think of it again that scene was hardly a major conflict at all  The thing between Damian and Dick is their personality compliments each other, especially in the days when they were Batman and Robin. So I'm curious to know Damian's reaction when he found out about Dick's hidden past.


I remember that scene yeah. Super great and showed alot of development on Damian's end, but yeah pretty curious about his reaction.

----------


## fanfan13

> RCO013_1487166156.jpg
> speaking of Kory, Dick and Damian XD


I believe even though Damian said that (the not special thing), Kory also thinks he's very adorable. I mean look at her smile  :Smile:

----------


## KrustyKid

Great issue of TT. Loved Damian and his development in this. Liked the conversation he had with Bruce. Pretty solid first arc, can't wait for the next!

----------


## CPSparkles

> Have Dick and Damian had a major spat or disagreement yet? I'm wondering how this secret stuff with Deathstroke will go down, since I assume there is a lot that Damian doesn't actually know about Dick.


No they haven't. Damian has had times when he has tried to pick fights with Dick but no he never rises to it.
There was that one time when Dick accidental hurt his feeling at Wayne manor and he ran off pouting.

----------


## CPSparkles

> It makes sense that it was Batman who did it. It explains why they're easily taken down like that. What a paranoid man. Somehow it reminded me of when Damian kidnapped those Teen Titans lol. I look forward to see the boys' reaction 
> 
> I don't know if it was intentional or not, but the way the writer wrote the scene didn't indicate it was Batman's doing. No wonder the readers were misguided.


And people say Damian is crazy,
Damian is a kidnapper
Damian doesn't how to with people [except the ones called Dick and Alfred]
Damian is rude 

This is where he gets it.

His parents are crazy.

----------


## fanfan13

> Great issue of TT. Loved Damian and his development in this. Liked the conversation he had with Bruce. Pretty solid first arc, can't wait for the next!


Me too! I LOVE THIS ISSUE! I can't believe I said that after my mixed reactions for the previous issues. The arc ends pretty solid. Now I'm excited for the next arc and what dynamic will Aqualad bring to the team.

There are things I want to say about this issue:

-"All the love in the air has made me kinda horny" COME ON, BEAST BOY! For once I agree with Demon's Fist's Blank. BB needs to SHUT UP! Just kidding I love you BB pls continue your silly commentary. 
- "McDonald's restroom in Nebraska" GOOD JOB RAVEN!
- Both Damian's "They are my friends!" and "TITANS, GO!" gave me A LOT OF FEELS! Oh man! The Titans call! I still remember the scene in Nightwing where Damian practiced it. Finally, he did it in the right moment that hits me right in the chest. I'm crying :'')
- I'm glad the Demon's Fist is finally freed in the end. I hope they can reunite with their family and sometimes be an ally for the Titans in future arcs. It's a bit sad that Mara can't escape from Ra's. It kinda hurts me when she helplessly called Damian before Ra's took her away  :Frown: 

-BATMAN and GOLIATH! I'm actually surprised Batman made his appearance and can we talk about the Titans' reaction to seeing him??
-Damian 'improved' the plane and called it T-Jet! It's officially the TT jet plane right now.
-"You can't bother to make it to my birthday, but--" / "But I'm here now." you're really Father of The Year, Bruce T_T
-Damian's "I'm not serving anyone else's agenda." feels to me like a jab to Detective Comics #950. If only you know better, Damian...
-I love the Titan Tower scene in the end! They are going to start a new journey and whatever happen in the future as long as they are together they will be okay  :Smile:  Also can I pretend that the tower is a gift from Batman?

Bonus:
BB still likes to troll with Damian, doesn't he?

----------


## fanfan13

> And people say Damian is crazy,
> Damian is a kidnapper
> Damian doesn't how to with people [except the ones called Dick and Alfred]
> Damian is rude 
> 
> This is where he gets it.
> 
> His parents are crazy.


Yeah they are indeed  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> https://mobile.twitter.com/TomKingTK...02769487917057
> Any thoughts on the Tom king ranking ?


Dude you should have started a thread about this. You would get a very busy thread  :Smile: 

Interesting. Very interesting. No wonder he wrote Damian one shotting Jason and T**.

Damian is number four.

I like his ranking. Similar to how I would them.

Cass
Bruce
Dick
Damian
Jason

I'm surprised he rates Jason so low.
This a problem a lot a writers have, they don't seem to rate or respect Jason and because of the treat with little care when ever they use him.

They don't give him a tenth the level of reverence and respect they give to someone like Dick Grayson.

----------


## dietrich

> Me too! I LOVE THIS ISSUE! I can't believe I said that after my mixed reactions for the previous issues. The arc ends pretty solid. Now I'm excited for the next arc and what dynamic will Aqualad bring to the team.
> 
> There are things I want to say about this issue:
> 
> -"All the love in the air has made me kinda horny" COME ON, BEAST BOY! For once I agree with Demon's Fist's Blank. BB needs to SHUT UP! Just kidding I love you BB pls continue your silly commentary. 
> - "McDonald's restroom in Nebraska" GOOD JOB RAVEN!
> - Both Damian's "They are my friends!" and "TITANS, GO!" gave me A LOT OF FEELS! Oh man! The Titans call! I still remember the scene in Nightwing where Damian practiced it. Finally, he did it in the right moment that hits me right in the chest. I'm crying :'')
> - I'm glad the Demon's Fist is finally freed in the end. I hope they can reunite with their family and sometimes be an ally for the Titans in future arcs. It's a bit sad that Mara can't escape from Ra's. It kinda hurts me when she helplessly called Damian before Ra's took her away 
> 
> ...



This issue was just pure gold.
So much happiness while reading this. I actually squealed like a girl while reading this.
Everything was perfect and by the time I got to the end I was going

When there's trouble you know where to go
Teen Titans
From their tower they can see it all
Teen Titans........

----------


## fanfan13

> This issue was just pure gold.
> So much happiness while reading this. I actually squealed like a girl while reading this.
> Everything was perfect and by the time I got to the end I was going
> 
> When there's trouble you know where to go
> Teen Titans
> From their tower they can see it all
> Teen Titans........


I did squeal and grin like a silly girl during the read!

TEEN TITANS, GO!

Edit: Can't resist lol

----------


## adrikito

> and people say damian is crazy,
> damian is a kidnapper
> damian doesn't how to with people [except the ones called dick and alfred]
> damian is rude 
> 
> this is where he gets it.
> 
> His parents are crazy.


no battle.. Words.. Good choice..

----------


## dietrich

So happy with this book. there was so much that was predictable, cringey and Cheesy that it was just pure guilty pleasure levels of awesomeness.
Ra's was deliciously over the top in his evilness. He was like Power Rangers Baddie level of bad.

They whole coming together and working as one was cliche but like in a Odd Couples way that you see in so many high school movies.


The art is so Bad it's actually unintentionally very funny

So glad Batman turned up [Goliath you big tattle tale] but this Damian is far too jumpy for my liking. He jumps at everything that's not Damian. Percy is writing TTGO Robin here with a side of Damian Wayne I've noticed.

Aside from jumpy TTGO Damian I loved this book and found it much more enjoyable than Supersons.

----------


## dietrich

> And people say Damian is crazy,
> Damian is a kidnapper
> Damian doesn't how to with people [except the ones called Dick and Alfred]
> Damian is rude 
> 
> This is where he gets it.
> 
> His parents are crazy.


Crazy begets Crazy. At least Damian is trying to better himself. He is trying to be a good person and that is the noble thing a person can strive for.

----------


## fanfan13

> Aside from jumpy TTGO Damian I loved this book and found it much more enjoyable than Supersons.


I enjoy both quite the same right now! Can't wait for Lazarus Contract!

----------


## dietrich

> I did squeal and grin like a silly girl during the read!
> 
> TEEN TITANS, GO!
> 
> Edit: Can't resist lol


I love that intro. Honestly that just kept repeating in my head. once he said Titans GO.
I love it so much.

Finally Teen Titans doesn't suck arse
Finally Teen Titans is As good as the TV shows
Finally the TeenTitans is great and most people don't even know because the previous runs ruined the franchise and everyone bailed

At least we get to enjoy so YEA us  :Big Grin:

----------


## dietrich

> I enjoy both quite the same right now! Can't wait for Lazarus Contract!


Oh gosh yes that should really enjoyable. Dick, the Titans and Deathstroke is all an enjoyable premise but add to that Damian and the teen titans and it should be gold.

Rebirth is just can't stop winning.

----------


## Fergus

> I really like that Damian is trying to save these kids from the League, and I hope Damian and the titans can succeed. I'm really looking forward to the outcome to this arc, and hopefully we get a look at the tower ^^ and a happy birthday from batman


Looks like all your wishes came true with this one  :Smile:

----------


## Fergus

> https://mobile.twitter.com/TomKingTK...02769487917057
> Any thoughts on the Tom king ranking ?



Shocker T** is at the bottom of the pile. He is always at the bottom of every pile. Some of us read fanfiction and it's appalling how his own fans portray him in those.

And now Tom King tells the world he can't fight for toffee and is ranked lower than new guy Duke

Seems no one has any respect for the guy. 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fanfan13

@dietrich

Yeah I am glad I gave Teen Titans a chance. I'm happy with the outcome. It's getting good and now I can genuinely feel excited about this series. I hope the art will make the same improvement. I still cringed at some parts.

Jumpy Damian lol  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> @dietrich
> 
> Yeah I am glad I gave Teen Titans a chance. I'm happy with the outcome. It's getting good and now I can genuinely feel excited about this series. I hope the art will make the same improvement. I still cringed at some parts.
> 
> Jumpy Damian lol



He was super jumpy.

He is easily startled when he shouldn't be. Like when his father and Goliath turned up.

Damian isn't the kind to get easily rattled or startled so that was strange. Also remember with the Bat in the cave.

The art in this issue was so bad it made me laugh. I mean seriously this guy is terrible. I don't think he's gonna get better.

----------


## KrustyKid

> Me too! I LOVE THIS ISSUE! I can't believe I said that after my mixed reactions for the previous issues. The arc ends pretty solid. Now I'm excited for the next arc and what dynamic will Aqualad bring to the team.
> 
> There are things I want to say about this issue:
> 
> -"All the love in the air has made me kinda horny" COME ON, BEAST BOY! For once I agree with Demon's Fist's Blank. BB needs to SHUT UP! Just kidding I love you BB pls continue your silly commentary. 
> - "McDonald's restroom in Nebraska" GOOD JOB RAVEN!
> - Both Damian's "They are my friends!" and "TITANS, GO!" gave me A LOT OF FEELS! Oh man! The Titans call! I still remember the scene in Nightwing where Damian practiced it. Finally, he did it in the right moment that hits me right in the chest. I'm crying :'')
> - I'm glad the Demon's Fist is finally freed in the end. I hope they can reunite with their family and sometimes be an ally for the Titans in future arcs. It's a bit sad that Mara can't escape from Ra's. It kinda hurts me when she helplessly called Damian before Ra's took her away 
> 
> ...


Yea, BB really loves giving Damian a hard time, lol

----------


## rui no onna

Looks like Super Sons #1 is getting a 2nd print.  :Big Grin: 

DC Comics Give Second Prints For Dark Knight III, Super Sons And Kamandi

----------


## rui no onna

> Tomasi is supposed to be signing copies at the Midtown comics in New York isn't he.  So some lucky folks are gonna get signed copies .


Heads up. Super Sons #1 signed by Peter J. Tomasi now available from Midtown for cover price of $2.99. Limit 1 per customer.

They also have signed copies of Superman Vol. 1: Son of Superman TPB (Tomasi), Batwoman Rebirth #1 (Tynion) and Batman Detective Comics Vol. 1: Rise of the Batmen TPB (Tynion) available for cover price or less.

----------


## dietrich

> Looks like Super Sons #1 is getting a 2nd print. 
> 
> DC Comics Give Second Prints For Dark Knight III, Super Sons And Kamandi


What does that mean? Does it mean retailers sold out?

----------


## dietrich

> Heads up. Super Sons #1 signed by Peter J. Tomasi now available from Midtown for cover price of $2.99. Limit 1 per customer.
> 
> They also have signed copies of Superman Vol. 1: Son of Superman TPB (Tomasi), Batwoman Rebirth #1 (Tynion) and Batman Detective Comics Vol. 1: Rise of the Batmen TPB (Tynion) available for cover price or less.


Thanks for the heads up  :Big Grin:

----------


## rui no onna

> What does that mean? Does it mean retailers sold out?


Not all of them but I reckon some retailers probably have. I'm guessing DC/Diamond were getting enough reorders from retailers to justify an additional print run.

Of course, there are also speculators who buy 10s of copies in order to sell on ebay so can't really tell if they ran out because of genuine demand or because of ebay flippers.

----------


## fanfan13

> Yea, BB really loves giving Damian a hard time, lol


I hope it's only temporary though. I think I'll eventually be irritated if it becomes a thing. I'm surprised Damian's willingly putting up with it (usually he's the one who trolls, not the other way around).




> Looks like Super Sons #1 is getting a 2nd print. 
> 
> DC Comics Give Second Prints For Dark Knight III, Super Sons And Kamandi


What does the second print cover look like?

----------


## dietrich

> I hope it's only temporary though. I think I'll eventually be irritated if it becomes a thing. I'm surprised Damian's willingly putting up with it (usually he's the one who trolls, not the other way around).


Yeah that would get annoying fast but so far I'm enjoying it.
So do you think Bruce did buy him that tower?

----------


## dietrich

> Attachment 45585
> speaking of Kory, Dick and Damian XD


Love that cameo and that  Damian ad Kori obviously talk a lot about Dick off panel

----------


## rui no onna

> What does the second print cover look like?


No final images yet but I'm guessing red Rebirth banner. They did say they were gonna use the same cover image, just recolored.

As a point of comparison, here are images of 1st and 2nd print Superman #1 and #10.

----------


## rui no onna

Cont'd

Superman #10

----------


## dietrich

> Great issue of TT. Loved Damian and his development in this. Liked the conversation he had with Bruce. Pretty solid first arc, can't wait for the next!


Our boy has come a long way  :Smile:  I love that he is trying to emulate big bro Grayson by asking for his own place. Damian seemed so young in this. Like a kid trying to be grown when really the character should be the other way around. Percy has clearly been watching the tv shows and it shows in his writing.

----------


## fanfan13

> Yeah that would get annoying fast but so far I'm enjoying it.
> So do you think Bruce did buy him that tower?


Yeah, for now I still enjoy it. 

YEAH! I believe Batman built/bought the Tower for Damian. It's because in one panel Batman asked him where he would like to be and the next it's already 3 months later showing them on top of the Tower. For me it implied that Batman had a major contribution for its existence. And it'd just be bad for Batman if he let his 13 year old son living in another city without him facilitating the place.

What do you think?




> Cont'd
> 
> Superman #10


Ow, I don't like the red coloring on the superman #10 second print cover...




> Our boy has come a long way  I love that he is trying to emulate big bro Grayson by asking for his own place. Damian seemed so young in this. Like a kid trying to be grown when really the character should be the other way around. Percy has clearly been watching the tv shows and it shows in his writing.


I literally squealed when he mentioned Grayson and wanted to move out like his brother did (Dick told a lot of his past to Damian, didn't he? Except for the Deathstroke part). I LOVE every time he mentions Dick to someone else. Dick is really the guy he actually looks up to, contrary to the popular belief (Batman).

And I screamed when Damian shouted "TITANS, GO!" I feel nostalgic.

----------


## dragons06

IMG_0003.jpg
I just noticed Damian has claws on his Gauntlets/gloves.
A sword, a bow staff, and claws. What weapon is Damian getting next ?
IMG_0004.jpg
Such a satisfying moment, Titans Go!!!
I'm really happy the demons fist didn't go back to Ras, Mara got dragged off though XD
Really love the interaction with the team members, can't wait to see what becomes of their characters by the end of this titans run.
IMG_0005.jpg
Titans tower baby!!!!

----------


## dragons06

Also if you guys had to pick another artist to take over for Pham, who would you pick the draw teen titans rebirth ?

----------


## rui no onna

> Also if you guys had to pick another artist to take over for Pham, who would you pick the draw teen titans rebirth ?


Given Jonboy Meyers isn't an option, Jorge Jimenez or Patrick Gleason. Cartoony works for Teen Titans.  :Big Grin:  Alas, I doubt either have the time.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fanfan13

> Attachment 45703
> I just noticed Damian has claws on his Gauntlets/gloves.
> A sword, a bow staff, and claws. What weapon is Damian getting next ?


I just noticed. Are those the same claws Damian's using on the cover of Titans #11 (The Lazarus Contract part one)?
I rarely see him with a sword anymore though.

----------


## fanfan13

> Also if you guys had to pick another artist to take over for Pham, who would you pick the draw teen titans rebirth ?


Umm... Chris Burnham?

----------


## dietrich

> I just noticed. Are those the same claws Damian's using on the cover of Titans #11 (The Lazarus Contract part one)?
> I rarely see him with a sword anymore though.


I love those claws but his sword was also good.

----------


## dietrich

> Attachment 45703
> I just noticed Damian has claws on his Gauntlets/gloves.
> A sword, a bow staff, and claws. What weapon is Damian getting next ?
> Attachment 45704
> Such a satisfying moment, Titans Go!!!
> I'm really happy the demons fist didn't go back to Ras, Mara got dragged off though XD
> Really love the interaction with the team members, can't wait to see what becomes of their characters by the end of this titans run.
> Attachment 45705
> Titans tower baby!!!!


I loved that TITANS GO moment it was so satisfying hearing him shout that. Not that TITANS TO ME he was practising in Nightwing

And the thing is that Percy built such a story that by the time you hear him finally say you have no idea how much you've been yearning to hear it.

I feel so sad for Mara though. Poor girl

I hope we see the Demons Fist again. I was half expecting them to join the team.

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah, for now I still enjoy it. 
> 
> YEAH! I believe Batman built/bought the Tower for Damian. It's because in one panel Batman asked him where he would like to be and the next it's already 3 months later showing them on top of the Tower. For me it implied that Batman had a major contribution for its existence. And it'd just be bad for Batman if he let his 13 year old son living in another city without him facilitating the place.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> I literally squealed when he mentioned Grayson and wanted to move out like his brother did (Dick told a lot of his past to Damian, didn't he? Except for the Deathstroke part). I LOVE every time he mentions Dick to someone else. Dick is really the guy he actually looks up to, contrary to the popular belief (Batman).



Yes it looks Bruce did buy it for him [just like you wished]
Won't be surprised if it was hooked up with spy camera so Bruce can keep an eye on him.

It appears that Dick did tell Damian a lot about his past so I'm guessing that whatever we find out in Lazarus contract might be sometime that might test their relationship.

----------


## dietrich

> Also if you guys had to pick another artist to take over for Pham, who would you pick the draw teen titans rebirth ?


I love Chris Burnham's Damian. He is so smol and angry looking. rui no onna is right though cartoony is best for TT and JonBoy was just perfection.

Or what about Nguyen. Give it a Lil' Gotham feel?

----------


## adrikito

> Looks like Super Sons #1 is getting a 2nd print. 
> 
> DC Comics Give Second Prints For Dark Knight III, Super Sons And Kamandi


I never expect heard about Dark Knight Returns here...

I tried.. but there is too much superboy in this book.. Although.. lex luthor and amazo are related with superman world... I should wait for a Damian saga or Maya here..

----------


## dragons06

> Heads up. Super Sons #1 signed by Peter J. Tomasi now available from Midtown for cover price of $2.99. Limit 1 per customer.
> 
> They also have signed copies of Superman Vol. 1: Son of Superman TPB (Tomasi), Batwoman Rebirth #1 (Tynion) and Batman Detective Comics Vol. 1: Rise of the Batmen TPB (Tynion) available for cover price or less.


Thanks for this, I always wanted a signed copy of super sons  :Smile:

----------


## fanfan13

> Yes it looks Bruce did buy it for him [just like you wished]
> Won't be surprised if it was hooked up with spy camera so Bruce can keep an eye on him.
> 
> It appears that Dick did tell Damian a lot about his past so I'm guessing that whatever we find out in Lazarus contract might be sometime that might test their relationship.


Yes, my wish came true! At least I think so.
LOL being an overly paranoid man he's portrayed lately, I'm not surprised if he puts hidden cameras to watch them. He likes everything secretly according to his plan, it's a bit creepy.

I really can't wait to see that particular scene in Lazarus Contract. May can't come faster, really.




> I love Chris Burnham's Damian. He is so smol and angry looking. rui no onna is right though cartoony is best for TT and JonBoy was just perfection.
> 
> Or what about Nguyen. Give it a Lil' Gotham feel?


Lil' Gotham? No, I disagree. It'd be hard to take the Teen Titans seriously if it had Lil' Gotham-ish art.

God, wish we can get a much better artist later or Pham suddenly improves his art a lot it's breathtaking.

----------


## dragons06

BM_18_3.jpg
RCO015_1485940046.jpg
I love how finch made Damian the spitting image of his father.

----------


## dragons06

I also wouldn't mind seeing Greg Capullo draw teen titans rebirth, really loved his art in Batman.
I think he would do a pretty solid job.

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

> I love how finch made Damian the spitting image of his father.


I think that's just because Finch draws all faces the same. I mean, even young Bane looks like young Bruce.

----------


## fanfan13

> BM_18_3.jpg
> RCO015_1485940046.jpg
> I love how finch made Damian the spitting image of his father.


Haha I thought the kid in the previous page was Damian back with blue eyes for a second. He's indeed been said he's the spitting image of his father, although more in personality than looks.

But to be honest, kid Bruce Wayne would look like Jason too if Finch also drew him as a little boy.

----------


## dragons06

> Haha I thought the kid in the previous page was Damian back with blue eyes for a second. He's indeed been said he's the spitting image of his father, although more in personality than looks.
> 
> But to be honest, kid Bruce Wayne would look like Jason too if Finch also drew him as a little boy.


yea, the characters do look a little alike now that I take a closer look at everyone.

----------


## fanfan13

I agree with Zeeguy91, Finch just draws similar faces haha.

----------


## Fergus

> Yes it looks Bruce did buy it for him [just like you wished]
> Won't be surprised if it was hooked up with spy camera so Bruce can keep an eye on him.



Which Damian promptly found and disabled  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fergus

> I agree with Zeeguy91, Finch just draws similar faces haha.


He does but his Damian and his Bruce have the same personality injected into them. Remember the scene from bat burger when Bruce is angry he exactly Damian.

----------


## fanfan13

> Which Damian promptly found and disabled


It looks like it will be so much fun!




> He does but his Damian and his Bruce have the same personality injected into them. Remember the scene from bat burger when Bruce is angry he exactly Damian.


It's been said that he is the spitting image of Bruce more in personality than looks. I guess you're right. It's nice Finch is aware about it.

----------


## CPSparkles

Catfamily by 0yongyong0

----------


## CPSparkles

This issue of Teen Titans was so much fun and made me so happy I similed so much while reading it.
Glad they saved the kids but poor Mara.

I loved Kid Flash and Beast boy was hilarious. Yes I think Damian would prefer Fearless Leader.

It was so good when Batman turned up and I enjoyed their little talk. I like how at first it was batman and robin but then it turned into father and son talking. That was sweet and ties up certain loose ends though I notice Bruce never apologised for missing Damian's birthday.

Had a nerdgasm when I saw that Tower. 

It looks epic. What a base and they've got the T-jet which is also a sub. Nice

I guess Goliath went and got daddy Bruce. Does that mean Bruce can understand Goliath?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Attachment 45703
> I just noticed Damian has claws on his Gauntlets/gloves.
> A sword, a bow staff, and claws. What weapon is Damian getting next ?


Remember when he used to hold those robinarangs between his fingers like claws as well? Damian is a master of all weapons.

What weapon is he getting next? A chainsaw! :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

Son of Batman

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian Wayne by Capullo

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian by Javi Fernandez

----------


## Fergus

> Catfamily by 0yongyong0


I see this artist like to draw the Batfamily as animals. So far he's had them as cats,dogs and bunnies. I wonder what's next  :Smile:

----------


## Fergus

> Damian Wayne by Capullo


He looks very cute and mischievous. Like a little imp.

----------


## Fergus

> Damian by Javi Fernandez


Is this from the upcoming Nightwing?

----------


## Fergus

This issue was really amazing. Sure a lot of it was predictable and fast it places but that doesn't stop it being tons of fun and a great read.

This feels so much like cartoon series it's amazing.

Loved them working with their evil twins and Mara's face when Ra's was taking her away in that poof of Ninja smoke. Poor girl talk about trapped. I felt so sorry for her.

Damian was adorable in this when his father and goliath popped up  I glad Bruce finally made a cameo and that all is well in the house of Wayne. So I'm guessing his daddy buys a Tower so he can have a place just like Grayson did when he was Robin 

I like that Damian looks to Dick so much and tries to copy him when he can.

The art is still weird to me but the fun bright colour help to distract from how bad the drawing is. That or the art is growing on me anyway art isn't a deal breaker for me.

I can't believe just how good this title has been. Just brilliant.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Is this from the upcoming Nightwing?


I believe so.

----------


## CPSparkles

> This issue was really amazing. Sure a lot of it was predictable and fast it places but that doesn't stop it being tons of fun and a great read.
> 
> This feels so much like cartoon series it's amazing.
> 
> Loved them working with their evil twins and Mara's face when Ra's was taking her away in that poof of Ninja smoke. Poor girl talk about trapped. I felt so sorry for her.
> 
> Damian was adorable in this when his father and goliath popped up  I glad Bruce finally made a cameo and that all is well in the house of Wayne. So I'm guessing his daddy buys a Tower so he can have a place just like Grayson did when he was Robin 
> 
> I like that Damian looks to Dick so much and tries to copy him when he can.
> ...


I got that same cartoon series feel. The spread where Damian says Titans Go looked like action figures almost.

----------


## CPSparkles

> He looks very cute and mischievous. Like a little imp.


Like Finch a lot of his characters look the same. He and Finch also draw good looking people.

----------


## dietrich

> Son of Batman


Nice
.......

----------


## dietrich

> Like Finch a lot of his characters look the same. He and Finch also draw good looking people.


I noticed that too.

----------


## dietrich

> I got that same cartoon series feel. The spread where Damian says Titans Go looked like action figures almost.


Damian in this reminds me of Robin from the cartoon series in how tries to be a big guy but then he's all jumpy and stuff. The colour also makes it seem cartoony.

I loved how he finally called them friends and how he's changing the way he talks to them.

----------


## dragons06

> Damian in this reminds me of Robin from the cartoon series in how tries to be a big guy but then he's all jumpy and stuff. The colour also makes it seem cartoony.
> 
> I loved how he finally called them friends and how he's changing the way he talks to them.


Would you please shut up ? XD
Damian used the word please  :Big Grin:

----------


## dietrich

> Would you please shut up ? XD
> Damian used the word please


He is actively trying to be nicer and think about how he speaks to the team.

Like when Starfire touched him and he went "get your hands off me, I mean I'm good now" that was sweet he is trying.

----------


## dietrich

> Would you please shut up ? XD
> Damian used the word please


I wonder how upset he will be when he finds out he was manipulated y his father to start this group and it wasn't his own idea like he thinks.

----------


## CPSparkles

> He is actively trying to be nicer and think about how he speaks to the team.
> 
> Like when Starfire touched him and he went "get your hands off me, I mean I'm good now" that was sweet he is trying.


I liked that reaction too. I like more socially conscious Damian. It makes sense that Dick and others should be rubbing off on him. Sure I don't expect him to automatically get it. Slip up like that are more realistic.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I wonder how upset he will be when he finds out he was manipulated y his father to start this group and it wasn't his own idea like he thinks.


Oh yeah I forgot about that. He's not going to like that at all because he quite clearly thinks it's his own idea and it seems like it's a pretty big deal to him.

----------


## Fergus

> I wonder how upset he will be when he finds out he was manipulated y his father to start this group and it wasn't his own idea like he thinks.


About time he found what everyone already knows about his father.

----------


## dragons06

http://comicsalliance.com/nightwing-...usive-preview/
Damian and the titans  :Big Grin:

----------


## dietrich

> http://comicsalliance.com/nightwing-...usive-preview/
> Damian and the titans


I thought Damian already dealt with his jealousy of Dick and Dick being Batman ages ago. I don't think he would take issue with Dick inheriting the mantle and we already did the whole best robin dance which Dick handled like a class act. Not sure why it's been done again. 

Though kudos for touching on the best robin debate that rages constantly on social media in the real world and for acknowledging that Dick is the original. 

Though to me Dick is 2nd best robin Damian is clearly the best Robin.

----------


## dietrich

> http://comicsalliance.com/nightwing-...usive-preview/
> Damian and the titans


Did you notice that Damian's got a Nightwing phone case?

----------


## dragons06

> Did you notice that Damian's got a Nightwing phone case?


the one he destroyed ? I think that looks like the Bat symbol.

----------


## dietrich

> the one he destroyed ? I think that looks like the Bat symbol.


Oh I thought it was a Nightwing symbol but yes you are correct now that I look again it is a blue bat.

----------


## JasonTodd428

Honestly, I'm really bothered by the way Seeley characterized Damian in the Nightwing preview. It came off to me as a jealous kid throwing a tantrum and that felt completely off to me. Damian is possessive of the Batman mantle sure but he and Dick have already been Batman and Robin together once before and he has a lot of respect for Dick in that role. I'm not sure I see how comments about Dick being the likely successor to Batman would rile him up so much that he would stomp off to  go to Bludhaven to confront Dick about it. Seems a bit convenient to me and I'm 99.9% sure that is why Pyg gets the drop on him. This seems really clumsy writing for Seeley to me.

----------


## rui no onna

> http://comicsalliance.com/nightwing-...usive-preview/
> Damian and the titans


Aww. Damian's missing his big brother and is making up excuses to see him.  :Big Grin: 

That said, art on Damian is all over the place. He looks like an 8-year old in Teen Titans (Pham), more or less his age in Super Sons (Jimenez) and early Teen Titans Rebirth (Meyers), and like a 15-year old hottie in Batman (Finch). Here, he kinda looks like 10.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dragons06

> Aww. Damian's missing his big brother and is making up excuses to see him. 
> 
> That said, art on Damian is all over the place. He looks like an 8-year old in Teen Titans (Pham), more or less his age in Super Sons (Jimenez) and early Teen Titans Rebirth (Meyers), and like a 15-year old hottie in Batman (Finch). Here, he kinda looks like 10.


Don't forget the art from Deathstroke XD 
but every artist is going to draw him differently, but I do understand what you mean.

----------


## Alycat

Ignoring the context here, Damian being a bratty kid throwing a tantrum over petty stuff seems in character to me.

----------


## dietrich

> Honestly, I'm really bothered by the way Seeley characterized Damian in the Nightwing preview. It came off to me as a jealous kid throwing a tantrum and that felt completely off to me. Damian is possessive of the Batman mantle sure but he and Dick have already been Batman and Robin together once before and he has a lot of respect for Dick in that role. I'm not sure I see how comments about Dick being the likely successor to Batman would rile him up so much that he would stomp off to  go to Bludhaven to confront Dick about it. Seems a bit convenient to me and I'm 99.9% sure that is why Pyg gets the drop on him. This seems really clumsy writing for Seeley to me.


You know I could see him being jealous of Shawn more than I can see him being upset about the whole Batman stuff but like you say it's a way to get him to Bludhaven and Pyg.

I'll be happy to let  it slide so long as they don't lay it on to thick and have being too unreasonable about it.

----------


## dietrich

> Ignoring the context here, Damian being a bratty kid throwing a tantrum over petty stuff seems in character to me.


It is in character but the thing he is tantruming over is something we already know that he is okay with. They were Batman and Robin for Christ sake. Damian loved being Grayson's Robin.

----------


## Alycat

> It is in character but the thing he is tantruming over is something we already know that he is okay with. They were Batman and Robin for Christ sake. Damian loved being Grayson's Robin.


Oh yeah I agree with that, just meant in general.

----------


## dietrich

> Oh yeah I agree with that, just meant in general.


I do love his tantrums with Dick cos they never work Dick just knows how to coolly handle him. Like in B&R when he challenges all the Robin. They Dick handles him is so Boss and Damian just stands there speechless.   :Smile:

----------


## JasonTodd428

> Ignoring the context here, Damian being a bratty kid throwing a tantrum over petty stuff seems in character to me.


I agree that throwing a tantrum is in character but on the other hand I don't see him throwing a tantrum over this particular thing. That's why it feels off to me.

----------


## fanfan13

LOL the Nightwing preview is so weird. I'm also bothered that Damian feels jealous of Dick taking bat mantle when he is VERY OKAY with it. Even back in the day he preferred more of Dick Batman than Bruce Batman. But I guess it was more because of his own insecurity that Bruce would throw him out when he took the mantle again, which didn't happen of course.

I hope I can lt it slide after I see the full issue. Seeley's been one of my fav writers to portray Damian especially when it comes to his relationship with Dick.

The whole concept is actually silly though. It seems when you're leading Teen Titans and living so exposed in an obvious tower in San Fransisco, you're bound to be a social media celebrity. To me the "Robin is leading a new Teen Titans? What will Nightwing think?" comment is what triggered him and actually bothered him the most. Being the most insecure kid of the year it will cloud his judgement. Moreover the fact his teammates all put their votes on Nightwing probably looks to him like his team prefers Nightwing more than him. Thus I would like to justify being angry over the comment about Dick taking Batman's mantle and #theoriginalrobin is the result. 

That and deep inside he needs an excuse to go to Bludhaven and seeing Dick. He misses him.

Can't wait to see the full issue. It's nice to see the Titans and Titans Tower (look at Kid Flash playing ping pong with himself).

----------


## Godlike13

Damian always saw Batman as his birth right, and while he became tolerant of Dick as Batman, and even started enjoying it, that doesn't mean he's tolerant of other people thinking that Dick is Batman's heir over him.

----------


## fanfan13

> Aww. Damian's missing his big brother and is making up excuses to see him. 
> 
> That said, art on Damian is all over the place. He looks like an 8-year old in Teen Titans (Pham), more or less his age in Super Sons (Jimenez) and early Teen Titans Rebirth (Meyers), and like a 15-year old hottie in Batman (Finch). Here, he kinda looks like 10.


He looks 10 or younger in all of them but in Batman where he looks like he's actually 13-ish.

----------


## fanfan13

> Damian always saw Batman as his birth right, and while he became tolerant of Dick as Batman, and even started enjoying it, that doesn't mean he's tolerant of other people thinking that Dick is Batman's heir over him.


Still it looks a bit off. If it's someone else but Dick I won't be having this little problem. I would also be okay if it's not actually about the mantle of Batman but of Robin when it comes to Dick instead. I mean #theoriginalrobin and #bestrobin. I will wait for the full issue and see what happens.

----------


## oasis1313

> I agree that throwing a tantrum is in character but on the other hand I don't see him throwing a tantrum over this particular thing. That's why it feels off to me.


Damian is a very spoiled little kid, and I don't put unreasonable, illogical tantrums past him.  Hopefully, it'll be fun.

----------


## Fergus

> http://comicsalliance.com/nightwing-...usive-preview/
> Damian and the titans


Interesting. Looks fun. Good to see the titans feature.

----------


## Fergus

> Aww. Damian's missing his big brother and is making up excuses to see him. 
> 
> That said, art on Damian is all over the place. He looks like an 8-year old in Teen Titans (Pham), more or less his age in Super Sons (Jimenez) and early Teen Titans Rebirth (Meyers), and like a 15-year old hottie in Batman (Finch). Here, he kinda looks like 10.


I got that same feeling. He just want's an excuse to go visit his bro  :Wink:

----------


## pansy

> I got that same feeling. He just want's an excuse to go visit his bro


And offend Shawn. Poor girl does not know the family that is coming.

----------


## fanfan13

^the most fierce one who will give anyone a hard time that is.

I can't wait to see the full issue. I hope I won't be disappointed. So far Seeley has proven he can write Damian's relationship with Dick well and I still trust him.

----------


## dietrich

> And offend Shawn. Poor girl does not know the family that is coming.


I like Shawn and the bat family is pretty intimidating. Can't wait for her to meet them.

----------


## dietrich

> ^the most fierce one who will give anyone a hard time that is.
> 
> I can't wait to see the full issue. I hope I won't be disappointed. So far Seeley has proven he can write Damian's relationship with Dick well and I still trust him.


I am worried but You are right that Seeley seems to be a fan of their dynamic to I'll have some faith.

----------


## dragons06

I'll wait for the issue to come out before I pass judgement, would be funny if he did really want to see his brother dick.
Damian just made a scene in front of the Titans, got to keep up appearances XD

----------


## dietrich

> I'll wait for the issue to come out before I pass judgement, would be funny if he did really want to see his brother dick.
> Damian just made a scene in front of the Titans, got to keep up appearances XD


What I want to know is why he was eating that huge sack of peanuts?  :Smile:

----------


## dragons06

> What I want to know is why he was eating that huge sack of peanuts?


Damian is probably tired of eating out of bowls, since he is away from Alfred and Bruce my boy is living on the wild side.

Not eating out of the bowl is only the beginning XD

----------


## CPSparkles

This needs  to happen Nightwing

----------


## dragons06

I wouldn't mind teen Titans being a book that rotates artists, I think that would be pretty cool.
To bad we can't vote who we want the artist to be be, that would be a ton of fun XD
I wouldn't mind seeing Pham improve more as time goes by.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian is probably tired of eating out of bowls, since he is away from Alfred and Bruce my boy is living on the wild side.
> 
> Not eating out of the bowl is only the beginning XD


I would think he had better manners than that but my point is where did he even get such a large sack of peanuts from? It be for Beast Boy.

----------


## dragons06

> This needs  to happen Nightwing


Haha I wouldn't mind that, they could post it on social media, masks on of course XD

----------


## dietrich

> I wouldn't mind teen Titans being a book that rotates artists, I think that would be pretty cool.
> To bad we can't vote who we want the artist to be be, that would be a ton of fun XD
> I wouldn't mind seeing Pham improve more as time goes by.


Rotating artists would be great or just a better one. I don't think Pham will improve cos he's been in the business some time.

----------


## dragons06

> I would think he had better manners than that but my point is where did he even get such a large sack of peanuts from? It be for Beast Boy.


Borrowing it from Beast boy ?

----------


## CPSparkles

> I wouldn't mind teen Titans being a book that rotates artists, I think that would be pretty cool.
> To bad we can't vote who we want the artist to be be, that would be a ton of fun XD
> I wouldn't mind seeing Pham improve more as time goes by.


I'm actually getting used to Pham. I'm at a point where I don't actually have an issue with him. The art doesn't affect my enjoyment of the book.

----------


## dragons06

> Rotating artists would be great or just a better one. I don't think Pham will improve cos he's been in the business some time.


I wonder why they picked Pham, perhaps because of his work on X men ?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Borrowing it from Beast boy ?


Could be. Elephants like peanuts don't they and they would need a lot of it.

----------


## dragons06

> I'm actually getting used to Pham. I'm at a point where I don't actually have an issue with him. The art doesn't affect my enjoyment of the book.


I also got used to it, just saying there is Room for improvement.  though I wouldn't mind seeing other artists take of Titans Rebirth.

----------


## dietrich

> I wonder why they picked Pham, perhaps because of his work on X men ?


It could be. And the way Jonboy left them they had to scramble real quick to find someone.

----------


## dietrich

> Could be. Elephants like peanuts don't they and they would need a lot of it.


That's what came to my mind.

----------


## dietrich

> I also got used to it, just saying there is Room for improvement.  though I wouldn't mind seeing other artists take of Titans Rebirth.


It would be great if they found a different artist but I doubt they're even looking. Maybe if the numbers pick up then they might seriously start for getting a bigger talent but at the current numbers I don't think it is priority for DC

----------


## CPSparkles

By Marcus to

----------


## dietrich

> By Marcus to


Now I want hot cocoa and marshmallows too

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian terrorising Tim

----------


## KrustyKid

> Damian terrorising Tim


Four eggs in a go before a single hit?! My boy Damian got them hands!

----------


## CPSparkles

> Four eggs in a go before a single hit?! My boy Damian got them hands!


I think he's extra pissed because Tim is not sharing those Marshmallows

----------


## CPSparkles

Nightwing and Robin

----------


## KrustyKid

> I think he's extra pissed because Tim is not sharing those Marshmallows


When in doubt, egg em, lol

----------


## CPSparkles

> When in doubt, egg em, lol


I love the look on Tim's face blissfully ignorant and just enjoying his bag of goodies.

----------


## KrustyKid

> I love the look on Tim's face blissfully ignorant and just enjoying his bag of goodies.


Yea, his expression really does it. Same with Damian's, there's a driven intent to be seen on his face :Wink:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Yea, his expression really does it. Same with Damian's, there's a driven intent to be seen on his face


Damian is a little shit just like most kid brothers  and Tim is the poor put upon middle child  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

Poor Damian. His dad and pet are totally cramping his style. Love how his stance and demeanour changes the minute Bruce interrupts him

----------


## adrikito

These fanarts... ALL GOOD.

That is true TT(Sorry Damian), nightwing is the perfect next batman..

----------


## dragons06

> These fanarts... ALL GOOD.
> 
> That is true TT(Sorry Damian), nightwing is the perfect next batman..


I can't wait to see Damian once he's Dicks age.

----------


## rui no onna

> I can't wait to see Damian once he's Dicks age.


Which would probably be in 15-20 years if at all. Unless there's time travel.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fanfan13

> I can't wait to see Damian once he's Dicks age.


umm... Injustice?

Damian: Son of Batman?

jk sorry I'm just trolling ;p

----------


## Fergus

> These fanarts... ALL GOOD.
> 
> That is true TT(Sorry Damian), nightwing is the perfect next batman..


I think Damian is the perfect next Batman though Dick was the best Robin.

----------


## Fergus

> umm... Injustice?
> 
> Damian: Son of Batman?
> 
> jk sorry I'm just trolling ;p


Damian Son of Batman what a crapfest. I had such high hopes for that book so disappointing.

----------


## Fergus

> I can't wait to see Damian once he's Dicks age.


Multiversity The Just Damian 




Kingdom Come Damian

----------


## fanfan13

> Multiversity The Just Damian


Earth 16's Damian is so badass but...

I prefer smol Damian after all.

----------


## Assam

> Damian is a little shit just like most kid brothers  and Tim is the poor put upon middle child


Dick Grayson: Responsible Oldest Sibling 

Jason Todd: Rebellious sibling who's jealous of the oldest. 

Cassandra Cain: Cool big sister who keeps her brothers in line. 

Tim Drake: Put upon middle child

Damian Wayne: Annoying kid brother who's too precious for this world. 

Throw in Bruce as a grumpy dad and Steph as the goofy next door neighbor, and you've got a Hell of a sitcom.

----------


## fanfan13

> Dick Grayson: Responsible Oldest Sibling 
> 
> Jason Todd: Rebellious sibling who's jealous of the oldest. 
> 
> Cassandra Cain: Cool big sister who keeps her brothers in line. 
> 
> Tim Drake: Put upon middle child
> 
> Damian Wayne: Annoying kid brother who's too precious for this world. 
> ...


LOL I like this! Definitely a perfect setting for a sitcom! Where is Barbara though?

----------


## Assam

> LOL I like this! Definitely a perfect setting for a sitcom! Where is Barbara though?


Hmm. I'm going with Babs as Cass, Steph, and Tim's computer science teacher who also acts as a mother figure for Cass.

----------


## Assam

> I think Damian is the perfect next Batman though Dick was the best Robin.


While I maintain that the best Batman would be Tim and Cass together in the role, if Batman NEEDS to be a single person, I agree that Damian is best suited for the job. Little squirt is a jack of all trades like his daddy.

----------


## fanfan13

> Hmm. I'm going with Babs as Cass, Steph, and Tim's computer science teacher who also acts as a mother figure for Cass.


A computer science teacher! Well, that's unexpected. I thought Dick's school/college's mate who likes to hang around the manor to play with Cass and Steph but eventually becomes the siblings' oldest sister figure instead.




> While I maintain that the best Batman would be Tim and Cass together in the role, if Batman NEEDS to be a single person, I agree that Damian is best suited for the job. Little squirt is a jack of all trades like his daddy.


Damian is a badass batman.

----------


## Assam

> A computer science teacher! Well, that's unexpected. I thought Dick's school/college's mate who likes to hang around the manor to play with Cass and Steph but eventually becomes the siblings' oldest sister figure instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Damian is a badass batman.


That idea for Babs works too. 

There's only one more member of the BatFam I feel is essential for this. 

What role would Jean-Paul Valley have?

----------


## adrikito

Descendent of Al Ghul and Wayne Family he is like a Kid of Pure Blood(of a Family with money).. and his house is... SLYTHERIN

damian_wayne_slytherin.jpg

Mini Goliath

goliath_by_usagi_zakura-daz6yhr.jpg

----------


## dragons06

Why does it feel like ever since rebirth started Batman and robin feel forgotten ?
I wonder if this is all in the plan.

----------


## Assam

> Why does it feel like ever since rebirth started Batman and robin feel forgotten ?
> I wonder if this is all in the plan.


You mean the fact that none of the Robins are working with Bruce right now as a duo? That's just because Tom King and Scott Snyder wanna tell all of their "cool" Duke Thomas stories.

----------


## The Whovian

> You mean the fact that none of the Robins are working with Bruce right now as a duo? That's just because Tom King and Scott Snyder wanna tell all of their "cool" Duke Thomas stories.


Yep. They want to promote Duke big time. Unfortunately for DC, the fans don't like him.

----------


## Assam

> Yep. They want to promote Duke big time. Unfortunately for DC, the fans don't like him.


I'd be very okay with Rebirth ending with Duke dying, or going off as his own hero, sorta like Azrael,  if they really want to keep him around. Then, they could have our boy Damian leave the Titans and return to his father's side.

----------


## thefiresky

> I'd be very okay with Rebirth ending with Duke dying, or going off as his own hero, sorta like Azrael,  if they really want to keep him around. Then, they could have our boy Damian leave the Titans and return to his father's side.


I nominate a "death in the family" phone-in poll to determine Duke's fate. Live or die!!!!!!

----------


## dragons06

Batman and Robin Rebirth anyone ?
We've had two already, not counting eternal XD
Batman and Robin by grant Morrison with Damian and Dick
Batman and Robin by Tomasi in the New 52 Damian and Bruce
Batman and Robin Rebirth ?
I would kill for that,  I also wouldn't mind someone like Christopher priest writing. Priest is knocking it out of the park with Deathstroke.
Would you guys want another Batman and Robin in Rebirth ? Who would you want to be the writer and artist ?

----------


## dragons06

> I nominate a "death in the family" phone-in poll to determine Duke's fate. Live or die!!!!!!


That would be interesting, I wasn't around when it happened to Jason XD

----------


## The Whovian

> I nominate a "death in the family" phone-in poll to determine Duke's fate. Live or die!!!!!!


I second this! Hey DC, let the fans decide his fate (we already know what it would be though)

----------


## The Whovian

> That would be interesting, I wasn't around when it happened to Jason XD


I was. I didn't vote though. At the time, I was "meh" on Jason as Robin. Now, I really like him as RH and I love Tim as the new Robin.

----------


## The Whovian

> Batman and Robin Rebirth anyone ?
> We've had two already, not counting eternal XD
> Batman and Robin by grant Morrison with Damian and Dick
> Batman and Robin by Tomasi in the New 52 Damian and Bruce
> Batman and Robin Rebirth ?
> I would kill for that,  I also wouldn't mind someone like Christopher priest writing. Priest is knock in out of the park Deathstroke.
> Would you guys want another Batman and Robin in Rebirth ? Who would you want to be the writer and artist ?


Anytime DC publishes a B&R, they get my $$$. I would love to see a new series with Bruce and Damian, but let Tomasi write it again. He just gets those two and how they interact with each other.

----------


## dragons06

Tomasi is already writing for both Superman and Super sons, i'm not sure if he can handle another big project. I would love for him to write it again, if they couldn't get Priest.
Grant Morrison coming back would be awesome.
Batman and robin will never Die!!!

----------


## Assam

> I second this! Hey DC, let the fans decide his fate (we already know what it would be though)


History repeats itself...and this time, I'd be the one to set up the auto dialer to kill Duke XD. Get him and Harper out of the DCU!

----------


## ayanestar

It is really weird to have no Robin around Batman. I mean Batman needs a Robin as Tim once said lol
I was thinking with King on the book we would get Damian back but he and Snyder are big fans of Duke as it seems but the majority of the fans could care less lmao 
Anyway I would love a Batman and Robin Rebirth comic with Dick appearing like every issue  :Stick Out Tongue:  Don't blame me, they are adorable together and Damian misses his big brother, it's a win-win situation  :Stick Out Tongue:  Also guys I hope Dick meets Damian's new best friend Superboy sooner than later, I bet it would be very funny and cute.

----------


## Assam

> It is really weird to have no Robin around Batman. I mean Batman needs a Robin as Tim once said lol
> I was thinking with King on the book we would get Damian back but he and Snyder are big fans of Duke as it seems but the majority of the fans could care less lmao 
> Anyway I would love a Batman and Robin Rebirth comic with Dick appearing like every issue  Don't blame me, they are adorable together and Damian misses his big brother, it's a win-win situation  Also guys I hope Dick meets Damian's new best friend Superboy sooner than later, I bet it would be very funny and cute.


I'm not a big Dick Grayson fan, as said on a bunch of other forums, he's my least favorite Robin, but put him with his little Bro Damian, and you get instant gold. Bonus points if Tim is around to bicker with Damian.

----------


## fanfan13

> You mean the fact that none of the Robins are working with Bruce right now as a duo? That's just because Tom King and Scott Snyder wanna tell all of their "cool" Duke Thomas stories.


...but but he doesn't want to be robin!! "Batman doesn't need a robin!!!"




> I nominate a "death in the family" phone-in poll to determine Duke's fate. Live or die!!!!!!


ow that's harsh. It would be very very very controversial. More than it was with Jason.

I like Duke. But I admit I cringe every time he says Batman doesn't need a Robin.




> Batman and Robin Rebirth anyone ?
> We've had two already, not counting eternal XD
> Batman and Robin by grant Morrison with Damian and Dick
> Batman and Robin by Tomasi in the New 52 Damian and Bruce
> Batman and Robin Rebirth ?
> I would kill for that,  I also wouldn't mind someone like Christopher priest writing. Priest is knocking it out of the park with Deathstroke.
> Would you guys want another Batman and Robin in Rebirth ? Who would you want to be the writer and artist ?


I would love a Rebirth Batman and Robin. Starring Bruce and Damian of course.

Idk Priest's Deathstroke is... I mean I don't think his storytelling would fit Bruce and Damian. I love his approach on family conflict in Deathstroke but I do because it is Wilson family.

----------


## fanfan13

> Anyway I would love a Batman and Robin Rebirth comic with Dick appearing like every issue  Don't blame me, they are adorable together and Damian misses his big brother, it's a win-win situation  Also guys I hope Dick meets Damian's new best friend Superboy sooner than later, I bet it would be very funny and cute.


Second this! I wonder if Dick will someday appear in Super Sons or not.

----------


## fanfan13

> I'm not a big Dick Grayson fan, as said on a bunch of other forums, he's my least favorite Robin, but put him with his little Bro Damian, and you get instant gold. Bonus points if Tim is around to bicker with Damian.


Tim bickering with Damian is always psychological that most time I eventually get annoyed with rather than enjoy it. It's very different when Damian does it with Jason.

Although I would like to see them get along with each other. A bit of bickering is okay as long as it is a joke and neither of them takes it seriously.

----------


## Assam

> Second this! I wonder if Dick will someday appear in Super Sons or not.


Dick: Aww, Damian, you made a friend! 

Damian: Shut up, Grayson. 

Jon: Hi Mr. Nightwing! I'm Jonathan Kent. My dad has said a lot of great things about you. 

Nightwing: He's told me a lot of good things about you too, kid. Keeping Damian in line? 

Jon: I do my best. 

They both laugh, smiling at each other. 

Damian: I'll kill you both in your sleep...

----------


## dragons06

> ...but but he doesn't want to be robin!! "Batman doesn't need a robin!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ow that's harsh. It would be very very very controversial. More than it was with Jason.
> 
> I like Duke. But I admit I cringe every time he says Batman doesn't need a Robin.
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough, though it would be interesting to see someone new write a batman and robin title this time around, I would also have no problem to have vets like Grant Morrison and Tomasi return. Tomasi is a bit busy with super son an Superman.

----------


## dragons06

> Second this! I wonder if Dick will someday appear in Super Sons or not.


I have no doubt that he will eventually show up, if we're lucky we could get a Teen Titans appearance ^^ 
Nobody is definitely going to appear.

----------


## dragons06

> Dick: Aww, Damian, you made a friend! 
> 
> Damian: Shut up, Grayson. 
> 
> Jon: Hi Mr. Nightwing! I'm Jonathan Kent. My dad has said a lot of great things about you. 
> 
> Nightwing: He's told me a lot of good things about you too, kid. Keeping Damian in line? 
> 
> Jon: I do my best. 
> ...


that sounds pretty accurate to me, bonus points if something close is said in the Series XD

----------


## Godlike13

> I'm not a big Dick Grayson fan, as said on a bunch of other forums, he's my least favorite Robin, but put him with his little Bro Damian, and you get instant gold. Bonus points if Tim is around to bicker with Damian.


Dick should be a supporting cast member of Super Sons. He'd probably get along great with Jon. Which i can easily see drive Damian nuts.

----------


## fanfan13

> Fair enough, though it would be interesting to see someone new write a batman and robin title this time around, I would also have no problem to have vets like Grant Morrison and Tomasi return. Tomasi is a bit busy with super son an Superman.


I don't know a lot about writers so I can't really pick one. I would vote for Tomasi solely because he writes excellent father and son bonding moments, or Gleason because he can write a perfect Damian, or Morrison because... he is Morrison. A whole new writer would work for me too as long as he/she understands Bruce and Damian well. 




> Dick: Aww, Damian, you made a friend! 
> 
> Damian: Shut up, Grayson. 
> 
> Jon: Hi Mr. Nightwing! I'm Jonathan Kent. My dad has said a lot of great things about you. 
> 
> Nightwing: He's told me a lot of good things about you too, kid. Keeping Damian in line? 
> 
> Jon: I do my best. 
> ...


This is GOLD! Everything I can see happening in their meetings. I can imagine Jon and Dick become so close already and Damian feels jealous though he won't admit.




> I have no doubt that he will eventually show up, if we're lucky we could get a Teen Titans appearance ^^ 
> Nobody is definitely going to appear.


I would kill for a Teen Titans reference or Titans appearing in Super Sons! It'd be great!

Yes, it is mentioned somewhere that Tomasi considers Maya to appear in Super Sons, although not in earlier issues.

----------


## Assam

> Dick should be a supporting cast member of Super Sons. He'd probably get along great with Jon. Which i can easily see drive Damian nuts.


Dick and Jon are both boyscouts who see Superman as a father figure (At least Pre-flashpoint Dick did) They'd definitely get along great.

----------


## darkseidpwns

The only thing holding Dick back is the Bat office, I cant see them allowing Dick to be a full support character in Super Sons. Teen Titans is a much more likely option, still Percy has expressed interest in using him and Tomasi has written Dick well in the past.

----------


## Godlike13

Jon isn't as durable as his pops. Someone needs to teach that kid how to handle himself. Who better than Dick.

----------


## Assam

> Jon isn't as durable as his pops. Someone needs to teach that kid how to handle himself. Who better than Dick.


"Better than Dick?" 

Let's see:

Cassandra Cain

Jean-Paul Valley

Donna Troy

Black Canary

Connor Hawke (If he still existed)

and plenty more

I kid of course. While all of these people are better fighters than Dick, personality wise, Dick IS perfect to serve as a mentor for Jon.

----------


## Godlike13

Dick is a far superior and accomplished superhero than all of those characters save for maybe Black Canary. When it comes to superhero training Dick the ideal choice for Sups to trust his son with. No brainer really. 

Though if Sups wants his son to learn how to become irrelevant after so many years. Those are all great choices to teach him how to do that  :Stick Out Tongue: . Again except for Black Canary.

----------


## Assam

I was mainly just listing heroes were are superior hand to hand combatants to Dick. 

You are correct that Dick has accomplished more than all of them, save Black Canary, but in terms of being a hero, I'd say that out of the people I listed, Dick is better than Connor And Azrael, even though I like Azrael more, on the same level as Donna, and below Cass. 

Again though, I DO fully agree that Dick is the best choice to mentor Superman's son.

----------


## Godlike13

LoL, below Cass. Sure he is...

----------


## Assam

> LoL, below Cass. Sure he is...


I'm a Cass fanboy, dude. No power in the verse can convince me that Dick is a better character.

----------


## JasonTodd428

> I nominate a "death in the family" phone-in poll to determine Duke's fate. Live or die!!!!!!


I was reading Batman at the time the "Death in the Family" phone poll happen and let me tell you I didn't like the idea then and I like it even less now. I felt like it was the writers, editorial and DC itself just doing something so as to cover their asses by blaming fans because they couldn't be bothered to just simply kill Jason off instead even though getting Robin off the table was what they wanted at the time.

----------


## fanfan13

> I was reading Batman at the time the "Death in the Family" phone poll happen and let me tell you I didn't like the idea then and I like it even less now. I felt like it was the writers, editorial and DC itself just doing something so as to cover their asses by blaming fans because they couldn't be bothered to just simply kill Jason off instead even though getting Robin off the table was what they wanted at the time.


I wasn't even born when "Death in the Family" happened lol. So I can only imagine. The idea itself is horrible. And I heard the vote result wasn't even genuine either. Fortunately Jason came back to be a much better hero as Red Hood.

At least Damian died back then because his creator chose to.

----------


## dietrich

> Descendent of Al Ghul and Wayne Family he is like a Kid of Pure Blood(of a Family with money).. and his house is... SLYTHERIN
> 
> Attachment 45955
> 
> Mini Goliath
> 
> Attachment 45956


Nice.Of course Damian would be a Slytherin.  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> You mean the fact that none of the Robins are working with Bruce right now as a duo? That's just because Tom King and Scott Snyder wanna tell all of their "cool" Duke Thomas stories.


Oh that must be the problem. Duke is far too cool for me. I find that I can stare at him directly.

----------


## dietrich

> It is really weird to have no Robin around Batman. I mean Batman needs a Robin as Tim once said lol
> I was thinking with King on the book we would get Damian back but he and Snyder are big fans of Duke as it seems but the majority of the fans could care less lmao 
> Anyway I would love a Batman and Robin Rebirth comic with Dick appearing like every issue  Don't blame me, they are adorable together and Damian misses his big brother, it's a win-win situation  Also guys I hope Dick meets Damian's new best friend Superboy sooner than later, I bet it would be very funny and cute.


Tom King isn't a big fan of Duke's. Yo.u can easily tell from the way he uses him in the Batman book. He has zero enthusiasm and ideas for Duke. He's not telling any stories with him, Duke is just a glorified extra prop in the cave.

He's in that book as a favour to the top guy in the bat office and DC. Synder.

----------


## dietrich

> I'm not a big Dick Grayson fan, as said on a bunch of other forums, he's my least favorite Robin, but put him with his little Bro Damian, and you get instant gold. Bonus points if Tim is around to bicker with Damian.


You don't like Dick gGrayson? What is wrong with you? I bet you hate fun ad free money too.

----------


## Ales

I have to admit: I really didn't like Damian very much at the time when he was introduced all the way through the Batman & Robin Series. I was kinda glad when it ended. I thought the kid was obnoxious. Rude, ungratefull etc. Just annoying. But I notice there's a lot more fun coming into his portrayals. Him and Johnathan Kent really make for some fun interactions and from what I can see in previews from titles like Teen Titans, that's kind of a permanent thing? I haven't started Super Sons yet (Got #1 on my February pile here) but I'm looking forward to it. I know that titles like Teen Titans and Superman are suposed to be lighter in tone then the Bat-books but this, more funny, Damian Wayne works better for me then the brat from the Batman & Robin series....

----------


## adrikito

> I have to admit: I really didn't like Damian very much at the time when he was introduced all the way through the Batman & Robin Series. I was kinda glad when it ended. I thought the kid was obnoxious. Rude, ungratefull etc. Just annoying. But I notice there's a lot more fun coming into his portrayals. 
> 
> Him and Johnathan Kent really make for some fun interactions and from what I can see in previews from titles like Teen Titans, that's kind of a permanent thing? I haven't started Super Sons yet (Got #1 on my February pile here) but I'm looking forward to it. I know that titles like Teen Titans and Superman are suposed to be lighter in tone then the Bat-books but this, more funny, Damian Wayne works better for me then the brat from the Batman & Robin series....


Maybe you should see *ROBIN: SON OF BATMAN* of Patrick Gleason... Damian Wayne against his past mistakes.. He makes new friends in that story.

----------


## fanfan13

> I have to admit: I really didn't like Damian very much at the time when he was introduced all the way through the Batman & Robin Series. I was kinda glad when it ended. I thought the kid was obnoxious. Rude, ungratefull etc. Just annoying. But I notice there's a lot more fun coming into his portrayals. Him and Johnathan Kent really make for some fun interactions and from what I can see in previews from titles like Teen Titans, that's kind of a permanent thing? I haven't started Super Sons yet (Got #1 on my February pile here) but I'm looking forward to it. I know that titles like Teen Titans and Superman are suposed to be lighter in tone then the Bat-books but this, more funny, Damian Wayne works better for me then the brat from the Batman & Robin series....


I'm glad you now found Damian fun to read. Just so you know, the current Damian, who is starring in Teen Titans and Super Sons, is a redeemed Damian. He has gone through a lot of character development from Batman & Robin series, Batman Inc., and reached a climax in Robin: Son of Batman (the title adrikito mentioned above). So yes, his fun side is a thing (although it also depends on who writes him). He's now a very different character from who he was in Batman and Son. Of course he's still as arrogant as he likes to make himself out to be, but as BB said even his arrogancy has become endearing. He's the adorable little sh*t I've been a big fan of and I hope his core personality will never change even though he has changed so much.

Now I recommend reading Super Sons and Teen Titans! Especially Super Sons if you want to read a fun Damian book. Go read it!

----------


## fanfan13

I am loving Damian and Dick in Nightwing #16. Turns out Damian indeed merely misses his big bro a lot  :Smile:

----------


## Assam

> You don't like Dick gGrayson? What is wrong with you? I bet you hate fun ad free money too.


It's not that I don't like him. In fact, Nightwing is one of my favorite titles coming out right now. I just find him less interesting than the other 4 Robins.

----------


## Drako

Damian is everywhere right now!

----------


## Alycat

> I am loving Damian and Dick in Nightwing #16. Turns out Damian indeed merely misses his big bro a lot


Yeah, he seemed kinda hurt getting yelled at.

----------


## Assam

> Damian is everywhere right now!


And I'm glad he is! The Batgirlfriends may not get the attention they deserve, but at least our precious cinnamon roll is living it up in the spotlight.

----------


## fanfan13

> Damian is everywhere right now!


Is he like... transforming right there?




> Yeah, he seemed kinda hurt getting yelled at.


Damian doesn't like to get on Dick's bad side. It's cute. I love when he switched from Grayson to Richard when he's aware that Dick's situation is rather serious and wants to comfort him.

----------


## dragons06

what a great Nightwing issue, Damian even brought the old Batmobile.
Damian had their whole night planned out, can't wait for the next issue ^^

----------


## dragons06

This is a Big Damian wayne month
Nightwing
Super sons
and Teen titans  :Big Grin:

----------


## Assam

> This is a Big Damian wayne month
> Nightwing
> Super sons
> and Teen titans


It says something about the awesomeness of Damian that he's in three books, and none of them suck! Hell, just from the first issue, Super Sons is one of my top Rebirth titles.

----------


## fanfan13

> what a great Nightwing issue, Damian even brought the old Batmobile.
> Damian had their whole night planned out, can't wait for the next issue ^^


I didn't expect the old batmobile to appear. So nostalgic! One of the best dynamic duos is back in action!




> It says something about the awesomeness of Damian that he's in three books, and none of them suck! Hell, just from the first issue, Super Sons is one of my top Rebirth titles.


Yeah it's awesome to see him every week. I love Super Sons and I enjoy Teen Titans a lot. March, April, and May are going to be Damian's months. It's nice to be Damian's big fan these days  :Big Grin:

----------


## dragons06

> I didn't expect the old batmobile to appear. So nostalgic! One of the best dynamic duos is back in action!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's awesome to see him every week. I love Super Sons and I enjoy Teen Titans a lot. March, April, and May are going to be Damian's months. It's nice to be Damian's big fan these days


I almost forgot about the titans event in may, yup a good time to be a fan indeed ^^
the only thing that could make this year better, Damian on the roster for Young Justice season 3, he's going to appear just a matter of when.

----------


## dragons06

> It says something about the awesomeness of Damian that he's in three books, and none of them suck! Hell, just from the first issue, Super Sons is one of my top Rebirth titles.


They're all a lot of fun to read, so it feels good to know non of them suck XD

----------


## dietrich

> It says something about the awesomeness of Damian that he's in three books, and none of them suck! Hell, just from the first issue, Super Sons is one of my top Rebirth titles.


Exactly this. Super Sons is outstanding, Teen Titans is excellent and the best that title has been in about 10 years. Nightwing is great and perfect for keeping that beloved relationship and he had some excellent cameos with his Dad in other titles.

B&R was excellent and I know a lot of you guys want another helping but I'm enjoying Damian getting the chance to spread his wings, interact with the larger DCU an d broaden his appeal. This will do wonders for his popularity as different fan bases get to experience him and enjoy a different sort of story from the Usual B&R.

It's already working. Look at all the people who are saying that they've read or enjoyed him until they read Superman #10.

Let's hope it just keeps getting better and better.

----------


## ayanestar

I still can't get over how cute Damian was in the NW issue lmao I think he might stay for a few more issues which I would approve very much  :Stick Out Tongue:  Rebirth is very kind to Damian and I hope all his books will stay high quality. I think my favorite will be Super Sons, will need to read more to be sure but so far I'm optimistic.

----------


## Assam

> Exactly this. Super Sons is outstanding, Teen Titans is excellent and the best that title has been in about 10 years. Nightwing is great and perfect for keeping that beloved relationship and he had some excellent cameos with his Dad in other titles.
> 
> B&R was excellent and I know a lot of you guys want another helping but I'm enjoying Damian getting the chance to spread his wings, interact with the larger DCU an d broaden his appeal. This will do wonders for his popularity as different fan bases get to experience him and enjoy a different sort of story from the Usual B&R.
> 
> It's already working. Look at all the people who are saying that they've read or enjoyed him until they read Superman #10.
> 
> Let's hope it just keeps getting better and better.


Personally, I'd say the current Teen Titans book, while still not anything too special yet, is still the best Teen Titans has been since the Dan Jurgens run in the mid 90s. Yeah, there's been a lot of shit Teen Titans comics.

----------


## dietrich

> I almost forgot about the titans event in may, yup a good time to be a fan indeed ^^
> the only thing that could make this year better, Damian on the roster for Young Justice season 3, he's going to appear just a matter of when.


I really hope he is on YJ3 I love that show and it would be fab if he joined the cast.

The only problem is that the show is already overcrowded and if DC has any plans for animating Super Sons that might mean that they would just save Jon and Damian for that.

----------


## Assam

> I really hope he is on YJ3 I love that show and it would be fab if he joined the cast.
> 
> The only problem is that the show is already overcrowded and if DC has any plans for animating Super Sons that might mean that they would just save Jon and Damian for that.


OMG, I would watch the Hell out of a Super Sons cartoon.

----------


## ayanestar

> I really hope he is on YJ3 I love that show and it would be fab if he joined the cast.
> 
> The only problem is that the show is already overcrowded and if DC has any plans for animating Super Sons that might mean that they would just save Jon and Damian for that.


Super Sons on Netflix would be amazing but sadly it will never happen. And yes I say Netflix 'cause they have some awesome animated shows lately. Anyway YJ3 might make us happy or disappoint us, it's not like season 2 got only positive feedback. I'm not sure what they are planning for season 3 but I better not get my hopes up.

----------


## JasonTodd428

> I wasn't even born when "Death in the Family" happened lol. So I can only imagine. The idea itself is horrible. And I heard the vote result wasn't even genuine either. Fortunately Jason came back to be a much better hero as Red Hood.
> 
> At least Damian died back then because his creator chose to.


I'm an old fart.  :Smile: 

That's the real difference. Damian at least died because it was intended from the start. While his death bothered me at least he had that. Jason, on the other hand, was slated to die because they wanted a lone wolf Batman. They wanted a more grim and gritty version of Batman pure and simple and a character like Robin didn't fit into the scheme of things. Dick was long gone at that point so that left his replacement to take the fall. A little character assassination here and a gimmicky 1-900 fan vote there and boom no more Robin. I'm still a bit salty about the whole thing. It left a bad taste in my mouth even though it turned out fine in the end and so I hate the very idea of it.

----------


## dietrich

> I still can't get over how cute Damian was in the NW issue lmao I think he might stay for a few more issues which I would approve very much  Rebirth is very kind to Damian and I hope all his books will stay high quality. I think my favorite will be Super Sons, will need to read more to be sure but so far I'm optimistic.



Yeah Super Sons has the feel of something that is gonna  become a truly special series, I hope the hype maintains.

I always love Dd. They have the best relationship in the Batfamily no contest and it always makes me simile whenever I see them interact or whenever their time as B&R is referenced.

And with whats going on with Shawn possibly, maybe preggers Dick might have to take up an extra parental duty...... Teaching Damian about the Birds and Bees.

Dick might have to have the TALk with Damian to make sure he doesn't find himself in a similar situation one day soon. After all Damian is a teenager now and is living unsupervised away from home.

----------


## Assam

> Yeah Super Sons has the feel of something that is gonna  become a truly special series, I hope the hype maintains.
> 
> I always love Dd. They have the best relationship in the Batfamily no contest and it always makes me simile whenever I see them interact or whenever their time as B&R is referenced.
> 
> And with whats going on with Shawn possibly, maybe preggers Dick might have to take up an extra parental duty...... Teaching Damian about the Birds and Bees.
> 
> *Dick might have to have the TALk with Damian to make sure he doesn't find himself in a similar situation one day soon. After all Damian is a teenager now and is living unsupervised away from home.*


Just so long as Emiko doesn't join the Teen Titans, I don't think Dick has much to worry about. Emi seems like the kind of girl Damian would be into. 

Of course, since he's just now entering puberty, we'll get to find out if Damian is even straight at all. Who knows? Maybe the kid's gay, bi, pan or something else!

----------


## dragons06

> Just so long as Emiko doesn't join the Teen Titans, I don't think Dick has much to worry about. Emi seems like the kind of girl Damian would be into. 
> 
> Of course, since he's just now entering puberty, we'll get to find out if Damian is even straight at all. Who knows? Maybe the kid's gay, bi, pan or something else!


Supergirl, and Katana are the only two girls I can remember Damian being into XD
I doubt they'll give him a Romantic interest this early, then again Jon Kent already has one XD

----------


## ayanestar

> Just so long as Emiko doesn't join the Teen Titans, I don't think Dick has much to worry about. Emi seems like the kind of girl Damian would be into. 
> 
> Of course, since he's just now entering puberty, we'll get to find out if Damian is even straight at all. Who knows? Maybe the kid's gay, bi, pan or something else!


I agree with the last part, I mean he had a crush on Supergirl once but Damian doesn't seem like the kind of person who would actually care about the gender lol on the other hand he is the son of The Batman so I'm not sure if DC will ever allow anyone else than girls lol but I'm also ok with Damian never growing up, it feels like watching my own little brother and I'm not ready for it lol

----------


## dragons06

> I agree with the last part, I mean he had a crush on Supergirl once but Damian doesn't seem like the kind of person who would actually care about the gender lol on the other hand he is the son of The Batman so I'm not sure if DC will ever allow anything else than girls lol but I'm also ok with Damian never growing up, it feels like watching my own little brother and I'm not ready it lol


Damian growing up won't happen for a long time now, enjoy these moments XD
he'll be dating before you know it XD

----------


## Assam

> Supergirl, and Katana are the only two girls I can remember Damian being into XD
> I doubt they'll give him a Romantic interest this early, then again Jon Kent already has one XD


Jon has a love interest? I'm not reading Superman, but...he's 10. He shouldn't have a love interest! 

Also, while I think realistically Damian would fit in a good couple with either Emi or maybe Jon when he gets older, I've always liked to think that Pre-Flashpoint Damian had a crush on Cass.

----------


## dietrich

> Super Sons on Netflix would be amazing but sadly it will never happen. And yes I say Netflix 'cause they have some awesome animated shows lately. Anyway YJ3 might make us happy or disappoint us, it's not like season 2 got only positive feedback. I'm not sure what they are planning for season 3 but I better not get my hopes up.


I hope they animate Super Sons soon. That concept and their dynamic has animation written all over it.

I am excited for YJ3 but cautiously so. I loved the 1st season but season 2 was a clusterf**k.

----------


## dragons06

> Jon has a love interest? I'm not reading Superman, but...he's 10. He shouldn't have a love interest! 
> 
> Also, while I think realistically Damian would fit in a good couple with either Emi or maybe Jon when he gets older, I've always liked to think that Pre-Flashpoint Damian had a crush on Cass.


Well it's a girl who lives on a farm who he has befriended, and knows he has powers. They're not going out, but it's going to happen. Right know they're just friends.
I though Damian had admiration for Cassandra, I don't think it was a crush or anything.

----------


## dragons06

> I hope they animate Super Sons soon. That concept and their dynamic has animation written all over it.
> 
> I am excited for YJ3 but cautiously so. I loved the 1st season but season 2 was a clusterf**k.


Second season was good, it was really enjoyable. when things turn to shit, I usually stop watching.
I'm sure they have had plenty of time to plan season 3 out, hell they're probably writing scripts and working on designs for characters has we speak.

----------


## Assam

> Well it's a girl who lives on a farm who he has befriended, and knows he has powers. They're not going out, but it's going to happen. Right know they're just friends.
> I though Damian had admiration for Cassandra, I don't think it was a crush or anything.


It was just my headcanon. He expressed admiration for her in Steph's Batgirl book, but in Gates of Gotham, I interpereted his dismissive attitude toward her as him trying to repress his feelings. Of course that'll never be canon, but I find it a fun theory.

----------


## dietrich

> Just so long as Emiko doesn't join the Teen Titans, I don't think Dick has much to worry about. Emi seems like the kind of girl Damian would be into. 
> 
> Of course, since he's just now entering puberty, we'll get to find out if Damian is even straight at all. Who knows? Maybe the kid's gay, bi, pan or something else!


That's quite true. Damian will probably be Bi just so he can one his brothers  :Stick Out Tongue:  Like how he can speak more languages, has a more varied education and holds more qualifications in more subjects than all of them. Now when it comes to dating, he can have even more genders to choose from than his brothers.

----------


## dragons06

> It was just my headcanon. He expressed admiration for her in Steph's Batgirl book, but in Gates of Gotham, I interpereted his dismissive attitude toward her as him trying to repress his feelings. Of course that'll never be canon, but I find it a fun theory.


I haven't read Gates of Gotham in awhile, I might need to read it again.
Tim and Dick found love, how hard could it be for Damian ? XD

----------


## Rac7d*

> Supergirl, and Katana are the only two girls I can remember Damian being into XD
> I doubt they'll give him a Romantic interest this early, then again Jon Kent already has one XD


Is nobody not one
what about Maps

----------


## Assam

> I haven't read Gates of Gotham in awhile, I might need to read it again.
> *Tim* and *Dick* found love, how hard could it be for Damian ? XD


I don't like Tim/Steph very much. I just don't think it's a healthy relationship. 

And Dick? Unless your talking about Shawn, which I doubt, I'm not sure what you're referring to. Neither of his main love interests have exactly had the best history. 

Damian will have no trouble finding love. When he's 15 or 16, all the guys and gals will be into him. XD

----------


## dietrich

> Is nobody not one
> what about Maps


No Nobody is like a sister and they toyed with Maps  in GA.

----------


## dragons06

> No Nobody is like a sister and they toyed with Maps  in GA.


What Dietrich said
Though i'm a hardcore Damian and maps fan, I will die a happy man if they make this happen.

----------


## dragons06

tumblr_npucf4sKDF1sibt5yo1_1280.jpg
Damian in second semester please XD

----------


## fanfan13

> Yeah Super Sons has the feel of something that is gonna  become a truly special series, I hope the hype maintains.
> 
> I always love Dd. They have the best relationship in the Batfamily no contest and it always makes me simile whenever I see them interact or whenever their time as B&R is referenced.
> 
> And with whats going on with Shawn possibly, maybe preggers Dick might have to take up an extra parental duty...... Teaching Damian about the Birds and Bees.
> 
> Dick might have to have the TALk with Damian to make sure he doesn't find himself in a similar situation one day soon. After all Damian is a teenager now and is living unsupervised away from home.


At first I was confused what Dd is. Then I remember the "Big D and Little D" lol

I hope Super Sons will maintain its hype. I have a trust in Tomasi seeing his work in Superman, plus Jorge Jimenez's art and Alex Sanchez's coloring are truly outstanding. Their style fit Super Sons really well. 

I have a feeling Damian already knows about the Birds and Bees. No need for Dick to teach him that. Unless you're talking about romantic relationship. But is Dick the right person to teach that? lmao.




> Just so long as Emiko doesn't join the Teen Titans, I don't think Dick has much to worry about. Emi seems like the kind of girl Damian would be into. 
> 
> Of course, since he's just now entering puberty, we'll get to find out if Damian is even straight at all. Who knows? Maybe the kid's gay, bi, pan or something else!


OMG by mentioning Emiko you've just woken up the fangirl in me hahaha. I really want to see them interact. Please Percy!

For now I think he's straight. He has shown interest in girls, particularly those older than him. Who knows what he'll be in the future though.




> Is nobody not one
> what about Maps


Maya is his big sister. Meanwhile I'd like to see him interact with Maps again. They are so cute. Maps is the type of girl who challenges him.

----------


## Rac7d*

maya is his big sister untill his genetics kick in

----------


## Fergus

> tumblr_npucf4sKDF1sibt5yo1_1280.jpg
> Damian in second semester please XD


They do look very good together and their personalities compliment each other very well but not likely these two will ever get together  :Frown:

----------


## Fergus

> At first I was confused what Dd is. Then I remember the "Big D and Little D" lol
> 
> I hope Super Sons will maintain its hype. I have a trust in Tomasi seeing his work in Superman, plus Jorge Jimenez's art and Alex Sanchez's coloring are truly outstanding. Their style fit Super Sons really well. 
> 
> I have a feeling Damian already knows about the Birds and Bees. No need for Dick to teach him that. Unless you're talking about romantic relationship. But is Dick the right person to teach that? lmao.



It would appear that Dick is also not the right person to teach him about safe sex or romantic relationships but he could teach him how to pick up girls and the most acrobatic sexual positions to use once you get the girls home.

----------


## Fergus

> maya is his big sister untill his genetics kick in


Lol yeah once puberty kicks in he'll be singing a different tune.

----------


## Fergus

Everyone is in old costumes. LoL at Damian's old gauntlets. These are nothing on his new Wolverine clawed ones.

----------


## Assam

> Everyone is in old costumes. LoL at Damian's old gauntlets. These are nothing on his new Wolverine clawed ones.


Eww, Red Nightwing. Still miss Damian's Dickbats era suit.

----------


## dietrich

> Eww, Red Nightwing. Still miss Damian's Dickbats era suit.


Yeah that was my favourite as well but I have to say I do love the new gauntlets with retracting claws. The old holding 2/3 robinarang in between the fingers never looked comfy.

----------


## dietrich

> It would appear that Dick is also not the right person to teach him about safe sex or romantic relationships but 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				he could teach him how to pick up girls and the most acrobatic sexual positions to use once you get the girls home
> 			
> 		
> 
> .



Hahaha Classy mate. Just what every maturing young man needs. A talkative acrobatic showoff teaching you chat up lines and the ways of the Kamra Sutra.

----------


## Fergus

> Hahaha Classy mate. Just what every maturing young man needs. A talkative acrobatic showoff teaching you chat up lines and the ways of the Kamra Sutra.


Dick's pretty great. He might not know how to get you married with kids but he does know how to score. You have to agree that the ladies love Dick Grayson, within the bat family he's probably Damian's best choice for a romantic role model.

----------


## ayanestar

I asked Seeley if he could keep Damian around in Nightwing on Twitter. He liked my tweet so he either likes the idea or it was a yes lmao anyway I hope it was a yes, I usually hope the writers keep Dick away from the Batfamily but I'm weak for Damian+Dick interactions. They are adorable I can't help it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CPSparkles

> I asked Seeley if he could keep Damian around in Nightwing on Twitter. He liked my tweet so he either likes the idea or it was a yes lmao anyway I hope it was a yes, I usually hope the writers keep Dick away from the Batfamily but I'm weak for Damian+Dick interactions. They are adorable I can't help it


Really? That would be amazing. I love those two. Dick brings out the best in Damian.

I just finished the latest Nightwing and their scene's together was as always perfection.

Poor Damian he gets insecure and was missing his brother I'm glad allowed him to come with. It will be like old times in their stolen Bat mobile.

Poor Dick stressing about probably becoming a daddy. He sorta kinda already is a surrogate daddy.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Dick's pretty great. He might not know how to get you married with kids but he does know how to score. You have to agree that the ladies love Dick Grayson, within the bat family he's probably Damian's best choice for a romantic role model.


No Probably about it he is the best role model for Damian. Besides I can't see Damian asking or accepting dating advice from anyone else in the family.

----------


## dietrich

> I asked Seeley if he could keep Damian around in Nightwing on Twitter. He liked my tweet so he either likes the idea or it was a yes lmao anyway I hope it was a yes, I usually hope the writers keep Dick away from the Batfamily but I'm weak for Damian+Dick interactions. They are adorable I can't help it


That would be rad if that happened. Nightwing and Robin.

I totally understand what you mean. I love Dick and Damian interactions ans I'm so glad the writers have been careful to ensure their closeness has carried over into Rebirth but I feel like in order for Nightwing to grow and develop as  a 1st tier hero he has to distance himself from all things bat related.

However I make an exception for Damian

----------


## dietrich

> Dick's pretty great. He might not know how to get you married with kids but he does know how to score. You have to agree that the ladies love Dick Grayson, within the bat family he's probably Damian's best choice for a romantic role model.


What about Jason? He could be Damian's Wingman   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dragons06

> What about Jason? He could be Damian's Wingman


is Jason that good on the woman side of things ?
the only person I can think of him sleeping with is talia XD

----------


## fanfan13

> I asked Seeley if he could keep Damian around in Nightwing on Twitter. He liked my tweet so he either likes the idea or it was a yes lmao anyway I hope it was a yes, I usually hope the writers keep Dick away from the Batfamily but I'm weak for Damian+Dick interactions. They are adorable I can't help it


Really? That's awesome! I hope that it was a yes as I'm also weak for Dick-Damian brotherly relationship. But I guess too much of Damian in Nightwing solo title is not that good either. Make it a right amount then I'm in.




> is Jason that good on the woman side of things ?
> the only person I can think of him sleeping with is talia XD


Oh no, please not again  :Big Grin:

----------


## dietrich

> is Jason that good on the woman side of things ?
> the only person I can think of him sleeping with is talia XD


No man I was just making a joke referencing Batman Inc when Jason and Damian partnered as Wingman and RedBird. The fact that Damian's mum is possibly Jason's only sex mate is just an added bonus.

So I'm guessing it's a hard no on dating tips from Jason  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fanfan13

> No man I was just making a joke referencing Batman Inc when Jason and Damian partnered as Wingman and RedBird. The fact that Damian's mum is possibly Jason's only sex mate is just an added bonus.
> 
> So I'm guessing it's a hard no on dating tips from Jason


I don't read New 52 RHATO. Did Jason ever sleep with Starfire there? Because I only know Roy and Kory did.

If Jason did then it'd be a double punch to Damian. Both of his mother and maternal figure were...

P.s. I like to think Starfire is now Damian's big sister/maternal figure, like how Dick is to him.

----------


## dietrich

> I don't read New 52 RHATO. Did Jason ever sleep with Starfire there? Because I only know Roy and Kory did.
> 
> If Jason did then it'd be a double punch to Damian. Both of his mother and maternal figure were...
> 
> P.s. I like to think Starfire is now Damian's big sister/maternal figure, like how Dick is to him.



No Jason never had a thing with Starfire. She was with Roy.
I don't think Jason is one for dating.

I think Star is Damian's mum away from Talia or would that be Alfred? No Alfred is his other Granddad.

Damian really does have a lot of substitues and people who care for him. He is surrounded with love. 

Steph is the fun cheeky big sis.
Cass is the sparring sis
Jason is the older bro who teases you and you shares your love of the classics etc.

For someone who didn't have a lot of "traditional love and family" growing up, he sure makes up for it now.

----------


## Assam

> No Jason never had a thing with Starfire. She was with Roy.
> I don't think Jason is one for dating.
> 
> I think Star is Damian's mum away from Talia or would that be Alfred? No Alfred is his other Granddad.
> 
> Damian really does have a lot of substitues and people who care for him. He is *surrounded with love*. 
> 
> Steph is the fun cheeky big sis.
> Cass is the sparring sis
> Jason is the older bro who teases you and you shares your love of the classics


And people wonder why I think Damian should join the Star Sapphires. They just don't get it.

----------


## dragons06

> No Jason never had a thing with Starfire. She was with Roy.
> I don't think Jason is one for dating.
> 
> I think Star is Damian's mum away from Talia or would that be Alfred? No Alfred is his other Granddad.
> 
> Damian really does have a lot of substitues and people who care for him. He is surrounded with love. 
> 
> Steph is the fun cheeky big sis.
> Cass is the sparring sis
> ...


I don't believe he met steph and Cassandra, New 52 happened remember ? XD

----------


## Assam

> I don't believe he met steph and Cassandra, New 52 happened remember ? XD


And yet Nightwing's training of Rose Wilson still happened, as seen in Deathstroke. At this point, anything and everything is canon. 

And while Damian's interactions with Cass were brief even Pre-Flashpoint, he and Steph will always be little bro- big sis.

----------


## dragons06

> And yet Nightwing's training of Rose Wilson still happened, as seen in Deathstroke. At this point, anything and everything is canon. 
> 
> And while Damian's interactions with Cass were brief even Pre-Flashpoint, he and Steph will always be little bro- big sis.


I do hope they meet each other again, steph wasn't even around when Damian died.

----------


## Godlike13

This new Steph needs to stay away from Damian. She's a bummer. A depressing mess of a formally fun loving and enjoyable character.

----------


## Aahz

> is Jason that good on the woman side of things ?
> the only person I can think of him sleeping with is talia XD


he is not really good at it, but Talia wasn't the only one.
He had something with Essence, than he had for a short time realtion with a flight attendant named Isabel and it was also implied that the and Rose Wilson had something in the past.

----------


## Godlike13

Isn't Rose like 16?

----------


## Aahz

> Isn't Rose like 16?


Asfaik her age was not really stated in the new52 untill now, and in RHatO she seemed to be arround Jasons age, but they might have aged her down in the mean time.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Isn't Rose like 16?


Priest says she's a teen and he dislikes her being depicted as something else. So yeah around Tim's age. Lobdell probably had plans for her but she's a Deathstroke character at the end of the day and a valuable one too so she'll stay with him or the TT.

----------


## CPSparkles

In honour of Nightwing and Damian Globe trotting hunt in a stolen Batmobile [and hopefully possibly Nightwing finally getting his own movie] I thought I should post these.

I'm happy this partnership/relationship carried over into Rebirth. I hope Damian is with Dick all through the hunt for Deathwing and Shawn and I hope they do some bonding and encounter really hairy situations along the way.

I hope it turns out something like Agent 37 and Tony the Tiger across Europe ba bow bow...

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## Aahz

> Priest says she's a teen and he dislikes her being depicted as something else. So yeah around Tim's age. Lobdell probably had plans for her but she's a Deathstroke character at the end of the day and a valuable one too so she'll stay with him or the TT.


Yeah but Priest basically completely rebooted the Deathstroke franchise, so Rose might have been older back then. 
And if the Batman writers would keep the timeline consistent, Jason and Tim would also be around the same age.

----------


## adrikito

> maya is his big sister untill his genetics kick in


HAHAHA. Yeah... I have the same opinion. 

DamianxMaya

----------


## CPSparkles

> HAHAHA. Yeah... I have the same opinion. 
> 
> DamianxMaya


I am in two minds. I like Maya and Damian and could possibly see them as a couple in later years but I also really like the idea of them just always being very close best friends.
I go back and forth but I think I would prefer them not to get romantic.

----------


## adrikito

> I am in two minds. I like Maya and Damian and could possibly see them as a couple in later years but I also really like the idea of them just always being very close best friends.
> I go back and forth but I think I would prefer them not to get romantic.


I was with Damian x Maps but... Thanks to RSOB I change of opinion.. 

I prefer this type of couples.. Nothing of one hero with a normal person. That was the doom of N52 Superman.  :Mad:  If I can find a better option than one hero with a normal person, I will support the new option.

----------


## dietrich

> 


This was so funny. Nice distraction Dick. That's teamwork right there.

----------


## dietrich

> In honour of Nightwing and Damian Globe trotting hunt in a stolen Batmobile [and hopefully possibly Nightwing finally getting his own movie] I thought I should post these.
> 
> I'm happy this partnership/relationship carried over into Rebirth. I hope Damian is with Dick all through the hunt for Deathwing and Shawn and I hope they do some bonding and encounter really hairy situations along the way.
> 
> I hope it turns out something like Agent 37 and Tony the Tiger across Europe ba bow bow...



LOL @ Agent 37 Ba Bow Bow and Tony the Tiger his Spyral croonie. I miss that book. But yeah looking forward to these two racing through Europe to rescue Shawn.

If it turns out just a bit like Grayson I will be a very  very satisfied customer. I think Seeley is doing a good job on Nightwing. It's extremely difficult to satisfy a fan base as divided as Dick's but I believe he is doing a great job balancing and adding different elements to keep most sides happy.

I also hope the Nightwing movie happens. Can't believe it's taken DC this long. I mean Dick Grayson has been round for so long. He is one of DC's longest serving characters. I hope they take the time and put in the effort to do him  justice. This better be handled better than his 75th.

----------


## WonderNight

when it comes to rose i believe she is 18 because she works as a bouncer for a strapclub. plus with rebirh rose has been rebooted she the new 52 rose is gone.

----------


## Fergus

> In honour of Nightwing and Damian Globe trotting hunt in a stolen Batmobile [and hopefully possibly Nightwing finally getting his own movie] I thought I should post these.
> 
> I'm happy this partnership/relationship carried over into Rebirth. I hope Damian is with Dick all through the hunt for Deathwing and Shawn and I hope they do some bonding and encounter really hairy situations along the way.
> 
> I hope it turns out something like Agent 37 and Tony the Tiger across Europe ba bow bow...


Glad Robin is assisting on this mission. He's a great little sidekick for Nightwing and I think he would much rather run with Dick than with his dad anyday. He seems more keen and willing to be by Dick's side unlike his dad who was unceremoniously dismissed.

I hope we have other guest appearances on the way hopefully from Dick's spy days. I know we have Pgy from the DickBats era so that's gonna be fun.

----------


## Fergus

> What about Jason? He could be Damian's Wingman


Well played.

----------


## Fergus

> No Jason never had a thing with Starfire. She was with Roy.
> I don't think Jason is one for dating.
> 
> I think Star is Damian's mum away from Talia or would that be Alfred? No Alfred is his other Granddad.
> 
> Damian really does have a lot of substitues and people who care for him. He is surrounded with love. 
> 
> Steph is the fun cheeky big sis.
> Cass is the sparring sis
> ...


Honestly the only ones he has any sort of relationship with  are Dick, Bruce, Jason, Alfred,T** and Duke [possibly Babs] Cass, Steph,Kate and the bunch from Tec are fringe members and really aren't part of his life.

----------


## dietrich

> Honestly the only ones he has any sort of relationship with  are Dick, Bruce, Jason, Alfred,T** and Duke [possibly Babs] Cass, Steph,Kate and the bunch from Tec are fringe members and really aren't part of his life.


True true that was just pure personal head canon but still not bad and when you factor in people like Maya Ducard, Jon Kent, the Titans and I wanna say Colin Wilkes. Damian is really just like his dad. Acts like a broody loner but really isn't at all.

----------


## fanfan13

> Glad Robin is assisting on this mission. He's a great little sidekick for Nightwing and I think he would much rather run with Dick than with his dad anyday. He seems more keen and willing to be by Dick's side unlike his dad who was unceremoniously dismissed.


I have the same impression. I think Damian would prefer to be with Dick rather than his own father. Rebirth makes it soo obvious.

----------


## dietrich

Congratulations to Super Sons #1 which debuted at no 5 on the Diamond 100

http://blog.comichron.com/2017/03/da...ry-comics.html

----------


## dietrich

> I have the same impression. I think Damian would prefer to be with Dick rather than his own father. Rebirth makes it soo obvious.


Even before Rebirth. The only ti e he preferred Bruce was in those early days when he Bruce was still all mysterious and stuff back before Bruce when on his walk trough time.

Once he got to work with Dick as Batman and Robin the fondness grew and Bruce never stood a chance. 



Also Dick knows how to handle him a lot better than Bruce. Damian and Bruce are the same so they butt head a lot and Damian is more inclined to rebel against Bruce simply due to the fact that Bruce is his parent.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Congratulations to Super Sons #1 which debuted at no 5 on the Diamond 100
> 
> http://blog.comichron.com/2017/03/da...ry-comics.html


Wow that's fantastic to hear I hope it keeps up.

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian, Jason and Tim.
Jason is a trouble maker

----------


## adrikito

> Even before Rebirth. The only ti e he preferred Bruce was in those early days when he Bruce was still all mysterious and stuff back before Bruce when on his walk trough time.
> 
> Once he got to work with Dick as Batman and Robin the fondness grew and Bruce never stood a chance. 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Dick knows how to handle him a lot better than Bruce. Damian and Bruce are the same so they butt head a lot and Damian is more inclined to rebel against Bruce simply due to the fact that Bruce is his parent.


I see THIS IMAGE many times... THEY ARE THE PERFECT TEAM.  :Wink:

----------


## CPSparkles

> I see THIS IMAGE many times... THEY ARE THE PERFECT TEAM.


They really are. Are you reading Nightwing because they just teamed up again to go rescue Dick's girlfriend.

----------


## CPSparkles

Loved this scene from Batman vs Robin

----------


## CPSparkles

Father and Son

----------


## adrikito

> They really are. Are you reading Nightwing because they just teamed up again to go rescue Dick's girlfriend.


Yeah, I read nightwing(except the superdad and wally west chapters).. I comment in the discussion of this chapter.

----------


## Fergus

> True true that was just pure personal head canon but still not bad and when you factor in people like Maya Ducard, Jon Kent, the Titans and I wanna say Colin Wilkes. Damian is really just like his dad. Acts like a broody loner but really isn't at all.


It really is a shame that boy Colin was so poorly used or rather no longer in use. I thought he was a great character and I liked their short friendship.

----------


## Fergus

> Wow that's fantastic to hear I hope it keeps up.


That's good news. Has Damian ever had such a high debut? I don't think so not sure what number Batman and Robin debuted at but I know R:SOB came in at #20 and TT Rebirth was #11. 

Hope it keeps doing well obviously there will be a drop but lets hope it's not too low a drop.




> Damian, Jason and Tim.
> Jason is a trouble maker


That's cute. You know this would probably happen as well [I don't mean the being cats just the scenario]

----------


## Fergus

> Loved this scene from Batman vs Robin


Nice scene but wasn't Dick still pinned to the wall at this point? Seriously cartoon Bruce WTF?

----------


## JasonTodd428

> Congratulations to Super Sons #1 which debuted at no 5 on the Diamond 100
> 
> http://blog.comichron.com/2017/03/da...ry-comics.html


I was so glad to see that.

----------


## Fergus

> Even before Rebirth. The only ti e he preferred Bruce was in those early days when he Bruce was still all mysterious and stuff back before Bruce when on his walk trough time.
> 
> Once he got to work with Dick as Batman and Robin the fondness grew and Bruce never stood a chance. 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Dick knows how to handle him a lot better than Bruce. Damian and Bruce are the same so they butt head a lot and Damian is more inclined to rebel against Bruce simply due to the fact that Bruce is his parent.


Yes I think it's a case of a kid giving the parent more attitude and the fact that Dick is good with people. However I think Damian clearly loves his father very much and aspires to be like him just that he also admires Dick and prefers his company.

----------


## Assam

> Even before Rebirth. The only ti e he preferred Bruce was in those early days when he Bruce was still all mysterious and stuff back before Bruce when on his walk trough time.
> 
> Once he got to work with Dick as Batman and Robin the fondness grew and Bruce never stood a chance. 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Dick knows how to handle him a lot better than Bruce. Damian and Bruce are the same so they butt head a lot and Damian is more inclined to rebel against Bruce simply due to the fact that Bruce is his parent.


I can't really disagree with Damian here. Out of all the canon Batman and Robin partnerships, the two of them WERE the best.

----------


## Fergus

> I can't really disagree with Damian here. Out of all the canon Batman and Robin partnerships, the two of them WERE the best.


Even better than Bruce and Dick?

----------


## Assam

> Even better than Bruce and Dick?


Much. While Dick may be the best fighter out of all the Robins in their respective peaks, if you just look at each of them as Robin, Dick was by far the worst. 

I'd say the only team that comes close to Dick and Damian is Bruce and Tim.

----------


## Fergus

> Much. While Dick may be the best fighter out of all the Robins in their respective peaks, if you just look at each of them as Robin, Dick was by far the worst. 
> 
> I'd say the only team that comes close to Dick and Damian is Bruce and Tim.


Was never a fan of T** and Bruce even though I grew up with that partnership. I haven't read much Bruce and Dick but most people seem to like that partnership maybe cos it was the original. I like  Bruce/Damian the best personally.

----------


## Assam

> Was never a fan of T** and Bruce even though I grew up with that partnership. I haven't read much Bruce and Dick but most people seem to like that partnership maybe cos it was the original. I like  Bruce/Damian the best personally.


Wow. I didn't realize anyone hated Tim so much that they censor his name XD. Don't want to go off topic from Damian loving, but if you could just explain in one post why you don't like Tim, I'd be happy to hear.

----------


## adrikito

> Wow. I didn't realize anyone hated Tim so much that they censor his name XD. Don't want to go off topic from Damian loving, but if you could just explain in one post why you don't like Tim, I'd be happy to hear.


And I figured that he was a great superdad fan for his avatar(with one family) but... the only super with his comments is Supersons... 


In my case... I have the same problem with the *Superdad Son* or *The New Superboy* .. For him I prefer wait for Maya or one Bat-saga in Supersons.. Nothing related with that child or his family can please me.. I gave them a change before rebirth and now I lost my Superman for them..

I only remember all that I have lost for his existence and DC Has erased or will erase...  :Mad:  His name is like a taboo to me. I can say it.  :Mad:

----------


## fanfan13

> Wow. I didn't realize anyone hated Tim so much that they censor his name XD. Don't want to go off topic from Damian loving, but if you could just explain in one post why you don't like Tim, I'd be happy to hear.


I think it'll be much better if you ask him privately through message or something so this thread can stay focus on Damian instead  :Smile:

----------


## fanfan13

> I can't really disagree with Damian here. Out of all the canon Batman and Robin partnerships, the two of them WERE the best.


Can't wait for Nightwing #17-18 just to see their dynamic.

----------


## Fergus

> And I figured that he was a great superdad fan for his avatar(with one family) but... the only super with his comments is Supersons... 
> 
> 
> In my case... I have the same problem with the *Superdad Son* or *The New Superboy* .. For him I prefer wait for Maya or one Bat-saga in Supersons.. Nothing related with that child or his family can please me.. I gave them a change before rebirth and now I lost my Superman for them..
> 
> I only remember all that I have lost for his existence and DC Has erased or will erase...  His name is like a taboo to me. I can say it.


The avatar is because I have a son and a daughter and I also like Superheroes so it reflects my image a loving father who likes Superheroes.
I do read Superman, Action, Supersons and Superwoman but I am more of a Nightwing and Batman fan than I am a Superfan.

----------


## adrikito

> The avatar is because I have a son and a daughter and I also like Superheroes so it reflects my image a loving father who likes Superheroes.
> I do read Superman, Action, Supersons and Superwoman but I am more of a Nightwing and Batman fan than I am a Superfan.


*I must admit that. Your avatar is special, Is really nice see your user.* My avatar is too serious.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Superman is difficult character.. I feel that since my childhood... Sometimes he liked me and anothers times no.. *But like many people, I respect Reeve*.. You could see the greatness of superman legend with that actor.. 

But I will have to leave the character for alternative versions.. I suspected that someday, I will regret for follow superman when I know N52 Superman and yes... I had better opinion of superdad before I begin with the comics..

*Like N52 Superman, the Kingdoom Come Superman was a great surprise for me.. and old superman returning from his retirement for save the world again... You know Injustice Superman? This version is the Anti-Injustice Superman, he lost lois too for the Joker before his retirement.*


THEY ARE HUMANS BUT.. The bat mythology Continues to surprise me in almost 4 years as comic reader..

----------


## Fergus

> *I must admit that. Your avatar is special, Is really nice see your user.* My avatar is too serious. 
> 
> Superman is difficult character.. I feel that since my childhood... I see all Batman animated series and a few chapters of superman animated series.. But no problem with him in JL animated series.. 
> 
> Some versions and some films(including animated films) liked me and anothers no.. *But like many people, I respect Reeve*.. You could see the greatness of superman legend with that actor..


Reeve is the best. I don't know if anyone will ever capture the spirit of Superman the way he did. Superman 1 and 2 are to this day my favourite movies. I know people say they are cheesy now but I still love them.I used to really love Superman pre flashpoint but something happened and Batman took over. These days I prefer Batman, Nightwing and Robin but Supes [pre flashpoint] is still my 4 hero.

STAS is still a favourite of mine as are the JL and JLU cartoons. I also love all the Superman animated movies outside of Doomed but it seems that DC is not putting that much effort into Superman like they used to.

I like your avatar. It's good to see some love for animated Damian my son likes him and his movies that's actually how I got back into comics after stopping for a while. My son made us watch the movies and now I'm a bigger fan than he is.  :Smile:

----------


## dragons06

so Rebirth Cassandra Cain is around 14-15
Damian is 13....
 :Smile:

----------


## Assam

> so Rebirth Cassandra Cain is around 14-15
> Damian is 13....


NONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONO and an infinite amount of NO! 

Its always been my headcanon that Damian has a crush on Cass, Pre-Flashpoint at least, but I'd never want to see them in an actual relationship.

----------


## dragons06

> NONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONO and an infinite amount of NO! 
> 
> Its always been my headcanon that Damian has a crush on Cass, Pre-Flashpoint at least, but I'd never want to see them in an actual relationship.


relationship ?
that's thinking to far ahead, but the second best Dream Team  :Smile: 
I see potential  :Big Grin:

----------


## Assam

> relationship ?
> that's thinking to far ahead, but the second best Dream Team 
> I see potential


Oh lol. I misunderstood what you were getting at. 

Cass and Damian would also be my second favorite dream team, after Steph and Cass. 

Have you read Gates of Gotham? Despite Cass being 20 and Damian being 10 there, they still managed to create an interesting dynamic.

----------


## fanfan13

> The avatar is because I have a son and a daughter and I also like Superheroes so it reflects my image a loving father who likes Superheroes.
> I do read Superman, Action, Supersons and Superwoman but I am more of a Nightwing and Batman fan than I am a Superfan.


It reminds me of a Korean reality show, The Return of Superman. Great avatar  :Big Grin:

----------


## dragons06

> Oh lol. I misunderstood what you were getting at. 
> 
> Cass and Damian would also be my second favorite dream team, after Steph and Cass. 
> 
> Have you read Gates of Gotham? Despite Cass being 20 and Damian being 10 there, they still managed to create an interesting dynamic.


I read Gates of Gotham, though I probably need to read it again.
that was one team up, then I think the new 52 happened.....
Hopefully Damian and Cass get to work together again in rebirth and beyond.

----------


## Fergus

> It reminds me of a Korean reality show, The Return of Superman. Great avatar


Is it any good? What's it about?

----------


## Fergus

> Oh lol. I misunderstood what you were getting at. 
> 
> Cass and Damian would also be my second favorite dream team, after Steph and Cass. 
> 
> Have you read Gates of Gotham? Despite Cass being 20 and Damian being 10 there, they still managed to create an interesting dynamic.


I remember he kept trying to get under her skin but she was just chill

----------


## dragons06

Dami and Cass sparring together and Cass winning quite easily and Dami demanding a rematch but in reality he just likes spending time with his big sister.
I would pay to see this happen XD

----------


## Fergus

> Dami and Cass sparring together and Cass winning quite easily and Dami demanding a rematch but in reality he just likes spending time with his big sister.
> I would pay to see this happen XD


If they do spar his ego will get crushed so bad because he'll get his butt kicked good and proper  :Smile:

----------


## dragons06

> I remember he kept trying to get under her skin but she was just chill


it was a shame that was the only time they interacted together.

----------


## Godlike13

I don't know. I'd imagine Damian with Cass would be as exciting as Damian with a wall. Cass doesn't talk and shows little emotion. What is there to play off of for Damian.

----------


## Fergus

> it was a shame that was the only time they interacted together.


I would welcome more interaction between the two if only to explore their league connections

----------


## Fergus

> I don't know. I'd imagine Damian with Cass would be as exciting as Damian with a wall. Cass doesn't talk and shows little emotion. What is there to play off.


Just thinking that with both being raised by the LOA there could be something there to explored. It was fun seeing Mara and other kids from the league and now I want more.

----------


## Assam

> Dami and Cass sparring together and Cass winning quite easily and Dami demanding a rematch but in reality he just likes spending time with his big sister.
> I would pay to see this happen XD


That'd be sweet. 

There's pretty funny fancomic on Deviantart where Damian is ranting at Cass, taunting her, and then challenges her to a fight. One punch later, Cass wins. Damian's response, 

"I think I just had my first boner."

----------


## dragons06

> If they do spar his ego will get crushed so bad because he'll get his butt kicked good and proper


haha Do you think Damian would challenge her until he wins ? XD

----------


## Assam

> I don't know. I'd imagine Damian with Cass would be as exciting as Damian with a wall. Cass doesn't talk and shows little emotion. What is there to play off of for Damian.


Cass doesn't talk and shows little emotion? 

Well that's just not true at all. 

Cass may not talk MUCH, but GOOD writers know that Cass has a very distinct voice when she does talk, and that she's so much more than just a silent ninja chick. 

"Sigh" 

I miss Kelley Pucket.

----------


## Godlike13

> Just thinking that with both being raised by the LOA there could be something there to explored. It was fun seeing Mara and other kids from the league and now I want more.


Cass wasn't raised by the LOA, and new Cass has no connection to the League.

----------


## Assam

> haha Do you think Damian would challenge her until he wins / XD


Oh definitely. And it'd be hilarious! Sorry Damian, you're our cinnamon roll, but if big bro Dick can't even land a hit on Cass, you don't have a chance at all.

----------


## Fergus

> Cass wasn't raised by the LOA, and new Cass no connection to the League.


Really I thought she was raised to be Ra's personal guard or something

----------


## Assam

> Really I thought she was raised to be Ra's personal guard or something


Yes, but she was raised in isolation by her dad, David Cain.

----------


## Godlike13

> Really I thought she was raised to be Ra's personal guard or something


Ya, but it's not like they actually had a hand in her upbringing.

----------


## Fergus

> Yes, but she was raised in isolation by her dad, David Cain.


Oh right
....

----------


## Fergus

> Ya, but it's not like they actually had a hand in her upbringing.


I always just assumed that she was raised by the league because of the Ra's thing and because fans keep accusing Damian of stealing her back story.

----------


## Assam

> I always just assumed that she was raised by the league because of the Ra's thing and because fans keep accusing Damian of stealing her back story.


Silly Damian haters.  :Embarrassment: 

But nah, their stories are completely different. 

Damian was bred to lead the League of Assassins. 

As shown in the last arc of Cass's solo book, Cass is...well, no other way of putting it. Cass is the League's Messiah. Not even kidding.

----------


## Fergus

> Silly Damian haters. 
> 
> But nah, their stories are completely different. 
> 
> Damian was bred to lead the League of Assassins. 
> 
> As shown in the last arc of Cass's solo book, Cass is...well, no other way of putting it. Cass is the League's Messiah. Not even kidding.


The league's messiah?

----------


## Assam

> The league's messiah?


Yup! The members literally worshiped her, and addressed her as "One Who is All"

----------


## darkseidpwns

> I always just assumed that she was raised by the league because of the Ra's thing and because fans keep accusing Damian of stealing her back story.


No, her connection was established in the final arc of her first ongoing, not even written by Kelly Puckett and not long before Damian himself debuted. It was heavy on retcons and changes to a lot of characters particularly Shiva and Bronze Tiger,David Cain was forced in to the League via those retcons. Didn't make much sense for those characters especially because Dixon was writing a Richard Dragon series around that time that used them too. Then they used the League thing to make her evil to which fans revolted against, none of this was ever acknowledged later and they dropped that League angle. Shiva also never had to deal with any Cass baggage in any other book until just now. Suffice to say nothing like Damian who is a  natural part of that lore and Ra's al Ghul's quest for an heir that is Bruce's off spring.

----------


## Fergus

> No, her connection was established in the final arc of her first ongoing, not even written by Kelly Puckett and not long before Damian himself debuted. It was heavy on retcons and changes to a lot of characters particularly Shiva and Bronze Tiger,David Cain was forced in to the League via those retcons. Didn't make much sense for those characters especially because Dixon was writing a Richard Dragon series around that time that used them too. Then they used the League thing to make her evil to which fans revolted against, none of this was ever acknowledged later and they dropped that League angle. Shiva also never had to deal with any Cass baggage in any other book until just now. Suffice to say nothing like Damian who is a  natural part of that lore and Ra's al Ghul's quest for an heir that is Bruce's off spring.


Thanks for that. They're completely different with how some talk about him stepping on her toes and stealing her shtick I assumed they were both kids raised by the league whose time there might have even overlapped.

----------


## fanfan13

> Is it any good? What's it about?


Lol it's a silly reality show about Korean celebrities/actors/athletes dad given a task to take care of their own children (mostly toddlers) by themselves 48 hours without mommy. Those fathers usually spend little time with their children because of work so it's fun to see them learn to be a Superdad for their children, thus the title "The Return of Superman". I personally watch it because I love to see the children's antics haha.

Back to the topic I haven't read any Damian-Cass interaction yet. What title should I read? Gates of Gotham?

----------


## dietrich

> Lol it's a silly reality show about Korean celebrities/actors/athletes dad given a task to take care of their own children (mostly toddlers) by themselves 48 hours without mommy. Those fathers usually spend little time with their children because of work so it's fun to see them learn to be a Superdad for their children, thus the title "The Return of Superman". I personally watch it because I love to see the children's antics haha.
> 
> Back to the topic I haven't read any Damian-Cass interaction yet. What title should I read? Gates of Gotham?


Yeah Gates of Gotham though the interaction isn't much but it's an okay book.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Thanks for that. They're completely different with how some talk about him stepping on her toes and stealing her shtick I assumed they were both kids raised by the league whose time there might have even overlapped.


No problem and yeah if you read every single Cass comic excluding that one arc(and Beechen's work) you wouldn't even know about any League connections. As for fans, Cass fell out of favor around the same time Damian's rise began so its really just people lashing out. I firmly believe Cassandra's downfall was seeded in that arc. Really  DC only tried to capitalize on the League idea but it obviously didn't work out. They also introduced Nyssa at the time who failed to take off as well, then Grant comes along and we got Batman and Son.

----------


## CPSparkles

Teen Titans Damian

----------


## CPSparkles

Don't know what I like more the huge sack of peanuts or the Nightwing phone.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Nice scene but wasn't Dick still pinned to the wall at this point? Seriously cartoon Bruce WTF?


The animated people aren't the best.

----------


## The Whovian

> Congratulations to Super Sons #1 which debuted at no 5 on the Diamond 100
> 
> http://blog.comichron.com/2017/03/da...ry-comics.html


Sweet! Really glad this book sold well

----------


## rui no onna

> Sweet! Really glad this book sold well


Cherry on top would be if the reprint charts again.  :Smile:  Also, would be nice to see Super Sons #2 charting high although the real test would be issue #4 (normal attrition plus no more returnability, I think).  :Smile:

----------


## adrikito

> Reeve is the best. I don't know if anyone will ever capture the spirit of Superman the way he did. Superman 1 and 2 are to this day my favourite movies. I know people say they are cheesy now but I still love them.I used to really love Superman pre flashpoint but something happened and Batman took over. These days I prefer Batman, Nightwing and Robin but Supes [pre flashpoint] is still my 4 hero.
> 
> STAS is still a favourite of mine as are the JL and JLU cartoons. I also love all the Superman animated movies outside of Doomed but it seems that DC is not putting that much effort into Superman like they used to.
> 
> I like your avatar. It's good to see some love for animated Damian my son likes him and his movies that's actually how I got back into comics after stopping for a while. My son made us watch the movies and now I'm a bigger fan than he is.


I prefer Superman I or II before the film of Man of Steel.. I was disappointed....

Batman was always my no1.. But, Unfortunately during N52 I change my idol for Superman... But now batman is my no1, again..

I found my avatar putting Damian Wayne in Internet... But maybe I update this avatar with an avatar of *Robin: Son of Batman*.

----------


## adrikito

Damian and Jason

j1.jpg

j2.jpg

Speaking of Damian sexuality... Today I found one Damian gay(in tumblr) with.... Superdad son....  :Frown:  . More than 200 notes.. PEOPLE.. the ONLY gay option for Damian is Grayson...

*DAMIAN AND CASS... I REMEMBER ONE FUNNY IMAGE WITH THEM... AND STEPH... She forces damian to wear girl's clothes.*

----------


## Fergus

> Damian and Jason
> 
> j1.jpg
> 
> j2.jpg
> 
> Speaking of Damian sexuality... Today I found one Damian gay(in tumblr) with.... Superdad son....  . More than 200 notes.. PEOPLE.. the ONLY gay option for Damian is Grayson...
> 
> *DAMIAN AND CASS... I REMEMBER ONE FUNNY IMAGE WITH THEM... AND STEPH... She forces damian to wear girl's clothes.*


Nice avatar mate. and nice uploads i particularly like the 2nd one.

Yeah I've noticed that the internet loves shipping the Supersons those two are like catnip for yaoi lovers. Some strange folks about.

Why and where did Steph make him dress as a girl?

----------


## Fergus

> Don't know what I like more the huge sack of peanuts or the Nightwing phone.


Look at those stuffed cheeks  :Smile: . He's like a hamster and he's got zero table manners.

The Nightwing phone is a nice touch. they are determined to emphasis their closeness.

----------


## dragons06

> Congratulations to Super Sons #1 which debuted at no 5 on the Diamond 100
> 
> http://blog.comichron.com/2017/03/da...ry-comics.html


Me and my friend was just talking about this a few hours ago, super sons was a hit.
my friend doesn't read comics, but he really enjoyed super sons a lot.
he said he was going to try and collect them all, he had a lot of fun reading it.

----------


## adrikito

Steph and damian against jason.

Attachment 46228

Attachment 46227

LESSON. Even the small people.. if they are many, they can win a big one.




> Nice avatar mate. and nice uploads i particularly like the 2nd one.
> 
> Yeah I've noticed that the internet loves shipping the Supersons those two are like catnip for yaoi lovers. Some strange folks about.
> 
> Why and where did Steph make him dress as a girl?


I see this image in deviantart time ago.. I need time for found the image.

----------


## dragons06

> Steph and damian against jason.
> 
> Attachment 46228
> 
> Attachment 46227
> 
> LESSON. Even the small people.. if they are many, they can win a big one.


I wouldn't mind moments like this in the comics XD
Damian and Steph need to reunite again.

----------


## Fergus

> Me and my friend was just talking about this a few hours ago, super sons was a hit.
> my friend doesn't read comics, but he really enjoyed super sons a lot.
> he said he was going to try and collect them all, he had a lot of fun reading it.


The book has the potential to be very special.

----------


## Fergus

> Steph and damian against jason.
> 
> Attachment 46228
> 
> Attachment 46227
> 
> LESSON. Even the small people.. if they are many, they can win a big one.


They're like a basket balling megazoid

----------


## dragons06

> The book has the potential to be very special.


you got that right, I can't wait to see what the next arc is about.

----------


## Pohzee

> Speaking of Damian sexuality... Today I found one Damian gay(in tumblr) with.... Superdad son....  . More than 200 notes.. PEOPLE.. the ONLY gay option for Damian is Grayson...


That is beyond messed up.

----------


## fanfan13

> Don't know what I like more the huge sack of peanuts or the Nightwing phone.


I thought it was Batman symbol, not Nightwing?

btw, @eyesonthetights is definitely Nightwing's fangirl  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Speaking of Damian sexuality... Today I found one Damian gay(in tumblr) with.... Superdad son....  . More than 200 notes.. PEOPLE.. *the ONLY gay option for Damian is Grayson...*


NOOOOOOO! I'm totally against it! I'm against any pairing between the male Robins in general. Dick is NOT the gay option for Damian. Their brotherly relationship is much much more special. Thank you so much. I'd prefer Damian with Jon instead of Damian with one of his bros.

Plus, I always think Damian is straight. And seriouly, Yaoi fans just can't resist SuperBat lol.

----------


## Assam

> I thought it was Batman symbol, not Nightwing?
> 
> btw, @eyesonthetights is definitely Nightwing's fangirl 
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOO! I'm totally against it! I'm against any pairing between the male Robins in general. Dick is NOT the gay option for Damian. Their brotherly relationship is much much more special. Thank you so much. I'd prefer Damian with Jon instead of Damian with one of his bros.
> 
> Plus, I always think Damian is straight. And seriouly, Yaoi fans just can't resist SuperBat lol.


Up until Rebrith ,Damian was 10. We have no idea what his sexual preferences will be as he reaches puberty. Me personally? I think him and Jon would be a pretty cute couple. However, that relationship can't bloom for awhile because, you know, Jon is 10. 

But yeah, Dick and Damian as a couple is gross. They're #BatBros.

----------


## dragons06

I believe Damian is straight, but that's just me.
Can't wait for Damian to get a romantic interest, should be fun to see who they choose.

----------


## Assam

> I believe Damian is straight, but that's just me.
> Can't wait for Damian to get a romantic interest, should be fun to see who they choose.


The batkids really don't have the best luck with their romantic interests though: 

Dick repeatedly hurt Babs, and his wedding to Kory was interrupted by Raven, who was decked out in black electrical tape. 

I don't think Jason has ever had a long term love interest. 

Tim has mistreated every damn girl he's ever dated (Much as I relate to him, I hate this aspect of him) 

Steph is stuck with Tim. 

And both of the guys Cass has had a fling with ended up dying shortly after. 

Do we REALLY want Damian in a relationship with all this in mind?

----------


## dragons06

> The batkids really don't have the best luck with their romantic interests though: 
> 
> Dick repeatedly hurt Babs, and his wedding to Kory was interrupted by Raven, who was decked out in black electrical tape. 
> 
> I don't think Jason has ever had a long term love interest. 
> 
> Tim has mistreated every damn girl he's ever dated (Much as I relate to him, I hate this aspect of him) 
> 
> Steph is stuck with Tim. 
> ...


he could take after his Father......
never mind XD
Catwoman, Talia, some other girls I don't really care about XD
Damian has a ways to go before all that, Thank God XD

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian as a Kingsman. i saw tis online and thought it was brilliant Damian in the role of egg from the movie Kingsman.

----------


## CPSparkles

> The batkids really don't have the best luck with their romantic interests though: 
> 
> Dick repeatedly hurt Babs, and his wedding to Kory was interrupted by Raven, who was decked out in black electrical tape. 
> 
> I don't think Jason has ever had a long term love interest. 
> 
> Tim has mistreated every damn girl he's ever dated (Much as I relate to him, I hate this aspect of him) 
> 
> Steph is stuck with Tim. 
> ...


lol I remember that outfit of Raven's and her old hairline.

Also don't think Dick and Damian should be a thing don't know why it's a thing but they are bros not lovers. Damian should be with Maps or Raven minus electrical tape.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

> The batkids really don't have the best luck with their romantic interests though: 
> 
> Dick repeatedly hurt Babs, and his wedding to Kory was interrupted by Raven, who was decked out in black electrical tape. 
> 
> I don't think Jason has ever had a long term love interest. 
> 
> Tim has mistreated every damn girl he's ever dated (Much as I relate to him, I hate this aspect of him) 
> 
> Steph is stuck with Tim. 
> ...


Personally I always saw Damian as Asexual not sure why but that's just a vibe I get off the character. Maybe because he's a kid or maybe because he's so distant and not one for touch or such unless he's kicking your arse maybe it's because of that image of grown bald and living with a cat.

Anyway I have problems seeing him romantically with anyone.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian as a Kingsman. i saw tis online and thought it was brilliant Damian in the role of egg from the movie Kingsman.


This is brilliant I loved the Kingsmen such a cool movie. Things some fans will come up with.
Really nice.

----------


## dietrich

> Look at those stuffed cheeks . He's like a hamster and he's got zero table manners.
> 
> The Nightwing phone is a nice touch. they are determined to emphasis their closeness.


He looks adorable and I love the phone




> Damian and Jason
> 
> Attachment 46225
> 
> Attachment 46226
> 
> Speaking of Damian sexuality... Today I found one Damian gay(in tumblr) with.... Superdad son....  . More than 200 notes.. PEOPLE.. the ONLY gay option for Damian is Grayson...


Nice avatar

No Dick and Damian shouldn't ever be together I know they're not blood brothers or even technically brothers but still a hard no. I don't like that. Dick is like his other daddy.




> The book has the potential to be very special.


It really does

----------


## Fergus

> Look at those stuffed cheeks . He's like a hamster and he's got zero table manners.
> 
> The Nightwing phone is a nice touch. they are determined to emphasis their closeness.





> Damian and Jason
> 
> Attachment 46225
> 
> Attachment 46226
> 
> Speaking of Damian sexuality... Today I found one Damian gay(in tumblr) with.... Superdad son....  . More than 200 notes.. PEOPLE.. the ONLY gay option for Damian is Grayson...
> 
> *DAMIAN AND CASS... I REMEMBER ONE FUNNY IMAGE WITH THEM... AND STEPH... She forces damian to wear girl's clothes.*





> I thought it was Batman symbol, not Nightwing?
> 
> btw, @eyesonthetights is definitely Nightwing's fangirl 
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOO! I'm totally against it! I'm against any pairing between the male Robins in general. Dick is NOT the gay option for Damian. Their brotherly relationship is much much more special. Thank you so much. I'd prefer Damian with Jon instead of Damian with one of his bros.
> 
> Plus, I always think Damian is straight. And seriouly, Yaoi fans just can't resist SuperBat lol.


Must be why they love Supersons but that is just skivvy. They are like 10 internet! though it shows how far we've come as a society and our attitudes to LGBTQ issues.

----------


## dietrich

> Must be why they love Supersons but that is just skivvy. They are like 10 internet! though it shows how far we've come as a society and our attitudes to LGBTQ issues.


It does indeed but would it be skivvy to you if Jon was a girl and they were depicted holding hands or exchanging flowers you know young love? Or would your reaction be awww how sweet? My question is why is Supersons skivvy but Damian and Maps is cute?

----------


## Fergus

> It does indeed but would it be skivvy to you if Jon was a girl and they were depicted holding hands or exchanging flowers you know young love? Or would your reaction be awww how sweet? My question is why is Supersons skivvy but Damian and Maps is cute?


Mmm you know now that you mention it I do't know why it feels that way. Maybe it is a tad homophobic of me but you are correct my reaction is different to Damian and Maps. Appears I'm not as open minded as I would like to think and I don't even have an issue with Damian being gay but I don't like the Supersons ship.

----------


## Fergus

> Damian as a Kingsman. i saw tis online and thought it was brilliant Damian in the role of egg from the movie Kingsman.


Clever. Are both of them Damian or is the other the Colin Firth character?

----------


## Korath

Concerning Damian's love life, I think he is a little too young to have one yet. If (and that's a big if) D.C. age him up to 16 or more, I could see him interested in Maya (NoBody), perhaps Cass, or another woman with a strong character and abilities which would challenge him. Damian isn't the easiest to approach or to stay related to for a long period of time because of his upbringing, but if we look at the last Nightwing issue (#16), it seems to me that being able to respond in kind to his behaviour, if he isn't somehow peeved against you, is the better way to earn respect from Robin.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Clever. Are both of them Damian or is the other the Colin Firth character?


I think the image either Damian before and after becoming a Kingsman or it's Damian before becoming a Kingman and Dick Grayson as the Kingman who recruits him. Personally I believe they are both Damian.

This is the synopsis that came with it......

So, let’s say Bruce dies on a mission, protecting his protege. In being his protege, Dick goes to deliver the news, but Talia isn’t hearing any of it. Nothing will bring back the man she loves. 

So Dick turns to little bb!Damian and hands him the necklace instead, reciting the spiel he had practiced in the mirror (since he really has no idea how to handle these types of things) and leaves.

Years later, Talia isn’t in the best of places. She’s with Bane and he’s as abusive as fuck. Damian hates him. He kind of hates everything, really. And that all finally comes to a head one day when Bane’s cronies accuse him of being a good-for-nothing coward – just like his dad.

Damian snaps.

He steals their car and goes for a joyride to end all joyrides. The cops chase him for a solid twenty minutes and its the most fun Damian’s ever had. At least, it is until he swerves to avoid hitting a stray cat.

He’s an adult now, and his juvie record of petty crimes means they’re going to come down on him hard for this one. Grand theft auto, disturbance of the peace, thirteen traffic violations, destruction of public property, his life is pretty much over before it’s begun.

In his desperation to avoid jail, he recalls a vague memory from when he was young. Pulling his necklace out from his shirt, he finds the phone number on the back. Using it for his one phone call, he tries to plead his case with the operator who answers, but she won’t hear any of it, insisting he has the wrong number until he blurts out, “Oxfords, not brogues?!”

She says his debt shall be handled and hangs up.

Worried he’s wasted his one phone call, he’s amazed when the same detective who swore he’d never see the light of day again walks in and informs him he’s free to go.

He fully expects each and every officer he passes on the way out to stop and grab him, but none of them even give him a second glance. He truly had a ‘Get Out of Jail Free’ card.

“Damian Wayne.”

Damian only looks twice because he notices the number of accessories he could easily lift off the upper class man.

“Dick Grayson. I knew your father.”

----------


## CPSparkles

> Concerning Damian's love life, I think he is a little too young to have one yet. If (and that's a big if) D.C. age him up to 16 or more, I could see him interested in Maya (NoBody), perhaps Cass, or another woman with a strong character and abilities which would challenge him. Damian isn't the easiest to approach or to stay related to for a long period of time because of his upbringing, but if we look at the last Nightwing issue (#16), it seems to me that beaing able to respond in kind to his behaviour, if he isn't somehow peeved against you, is the better way to earn respect from Robin.


I agree that he does strike me as the sort that would go for a strong female but the reason I don't like him and Maya because I really love the relationship they have now.

----------


## adrikito

> I thought it was Batman symbol, not Nightwing?
> 
> btw, @eyesonthetights is definitely Nightwing's fangirl 
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOO! I'm totally against it! I'm against any pairing between the male Robins in general. Dick is NOT the gay option for Damian. Their brotherly relationship is much much more special. Thank you so much. I'd prefer Damian with Jon instead of Damian with one of his bros.
> 
> Plus, I always think Damian is straight. And seriouly, Yaoi fans just can't resist SuperBat lol.


OK... I doubt that Damian is gay but..

*I change Grayson for his old enemy Suren Darga or Colin Wilkes*.





> Nice avatar


Thanks, but maybe this is the definitive option. of RSOB 9... Damian watching his father(bruce without memory about his past)

----------


## dietrich

> OK... I doubt that Damian is gay but..
> 
> *I change Grayson for his old enemy Suren Darga or Colin Wilkes*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but maybe this is the definitive option. of RSOB 9... Damian watching his father(bruce without memory about his past)


You keep changing. This one is very though it's sad.

I think the Colin/Damian ship is very cute. Suren and Damian could be very explosive cos they are both so similar but Colin has a nice contrasting temperament to Damian.

I really liked both characters and would like to see more of them. Colin was very sweet more adventures between the two would have been great. Shame so many great characters on the shelve.

----------


## dietrich

> Mmm you know now that you mention it I do't know why it feels that way. Maybe it is a tad homophobic of me but you are correct my reaction is different to Damian and Maps. Appears I'm not as open minded as I would like to think and I don't even have an issue with Damian being gay but I don't like the Supersons ship.


Hope you know I wasn't calling you out or nothing mate.

----------


## dietrich

> I think the image either Damian before and after becoming a Kingsman or it's Damian before becoming a Kingman and Dick Grayson as the Kingman who recruits him. Personally I believe they are both Damian.
> 
> This is the synopsis that came with it......
> 
> So, let’s say Bruce dies on a mission, protecting his protege. In being his protege, Dick goes to deliver the news, but Talia isn’t hearing any of it. Nothing will bring back the man she loves. 
> 
> So Dick turns to little bb!Damian and hands him the necklace instead, reciting the spiel he had practiced in the mirror (since he really has no idea how to handle these types of things) and leaves.
> 
> Years later, Talia isn’t in the best of places. She’s with Bane and he’s as abusive as fuck. Damian hates him. He kind of hates everything, really. And that all finally comes to a head one day when Bane’s cronies accuse him of being a good-for-nothing coward – just like his dad.
> ...


Ha ha I like that... Talia is with Bane  :Smile: 
It looks to me like it is a before and after of upper class man Damian cos they look like the same person just in different clothes and glasses.

----------


## adrikito

...Maybe... Is too sad that option as avatar... 

Is like return with Truth... or see the first images of Rebirth again.. I felt more sadness than happiness.

----------


## dietrich

> ...Maybe... Is too sad that option as avatar... 
> 
> Is like return with Truth... or see the first images of Rebirth again.. I felt more sadness than happiness.


Another one?! You're just having fun with this now.  :Smile:

----------


## adrikito

> Another one?! You're just having fun with this now.


And another time.. The adventurous spirit of RSOB..

But maybe I change AGAIN... For the last image of RSOB.. The same characters with Suren.

----------


## dietrich

> And another time.. The adventurous spirit of RSOB..
> 
> But maybe I change AGAIN... For the last image of RSOB.. The same characters with Suren.


Haha and yet another one! It's good to see Suren and Goliath.

----------


## Tigrex-22

While i do think that the Bat-Family lacks a bi or gay male character, i don't like the idea that Damian could be the one.
Because he's already a minority character and to me it would feel like DC just piles up different minorities into one character to just be done with it.

Also Maps is less skivvy than Jon, because she is 4 years older than him.

----------


## Fergus

> While i do think that the Bat-Family lacks a bi or gay male character, i don't like the idea that Damian could be the one.
> Because he's already a minority character and to me it would feel like DC just piles up different minorities into one character to just be done with it.
> 
> Also Maps is less skivvy than Jon, because she is 4 years older than him.


And they already have that same issue with Jackson [Aqualad]

----------


## Assam

> And they already have that same issue with Jackson [Aqualad]


As 30 Rock would say, Jackson is a twofor. 

Also, Damian may be a minority, but he's still drawn white as shit. 

If I had to peg/have one of the Batboys realize they had feelings for men...I'd go with Dick. Just cause it would piss off all the ladies XD

Also, just imagine the great scenes we could get of Dick and Midnighter jokingly flirting with each other.

----------


## dietrich

> As 30 Rock would say, Jackson is a twofor. 
> 
> Also, Damian may be a minority, but he's still drawn white as shit. 
> 
> If I had to peg/have one of the Batboys realize they had feelings for men...I'd go with Dick. Just cause it would piss off all the ladies XD
> 
> Also, just imagine the great scenes we could get of Dick and Midnighter jokingly flirting with each other.


I don't even think that will put the ladies off him. Though honestly with Dick i get the Bi/ Pansexual vibe off of. I mean dude is just a sexual creature. 

Dick and Midnighter are already being queer baited like no man's business. In my mind they're already doing it whenever Apollo is off world. I mean.......



Even Damian was on to those two

----------


## fanfan13

Maps is 4 years older than Damian?? I thought because they were put in the same class back then they were about the same age. Well, I only read Gotham Academy issues with Damian so I admit I don't know a lot about Maps, what a shame  :Frown: 

I personally think Damian's interactions with both Maps and Jon are cute, in a platonic way.

^OMG I got nosebleed. It's bad for my heart...

----------


## dietrich

> Maps is 4 years older than Damian?? I thought because they were put in the same class back then they were about the same age. Well, I only read Gotham Academy issues with Damian so I admit I don't know a lot about Maps, what a shame 
> 
> I personally think Damian's interactions with both Maps and Jon are cute, in a platonic way.
> 
> ^OMG I got nosebleed. It's bad for my heart...


Well no Maps is 14 and Damian was aged up so technically she is a year older than him.

----------


## dietrich

> Maps is 4 years older than Damian?? I thought because they were put in the same class back then they were about the same age. Well, I only read Gotham Academy issues with Damian so I admit I don't know a lot about Maps, what a shame 
> 
> I personally think Damian's interactions with both Maps and Jon are cute, in a platonic way.
> 
> ^OMG I got nosebleed. It's bad for my heart...


Wait did you really just get a nose bleed?

----------


## Fergus

> I don't even think that will put the ladies off him. Though honestly with Dick i get the Bi/ Pansexual vibe off of. I mean dude is just a sexual creature. 
> 
> Dick and Midnighter are already being queer baited like no man's business. In my mind they're already doing it whenever Apollo is off world. I mean.......
> 
> 
> 
> Even Damian was on to those two


No Apollo and Midnighter are the best no cheating please and I'm not even going to mention the fact that you're thinking that much about it?

Also lol how old does Damian look in that scan?! and why is his nose red?

Grayson was heavy on the queer baiting.

----------


## fanfan13

> Wait did you really just get a nose bleed?


No, just a figure of speech. Don't worry.




> No Apollo and Midnighter are the best no cheating please and I'm not even going to mention the fact that you're thinking that much about it?
> 
> Also lol how old does Damian look in that scan?! and why is his nose red?
> 
> Grayson was heavy on the queer baiting.


Lol yeah why is his nose red??

----------


## Fergus

> Lol yeah why is his nose red??


I have no idea. Maybe he's got a cold?

----------


## Lady Nightwing

Damians nose is red because Dick shoved the device in his hand up poor Damians nostril to extract a bomb in his head, as you do y'know?

----------


## ayanestar

I just saw this on Twitter, the new upcoming Super Sons figure  :Stick Out Tongue:  Too bad I have no money at all right now lmao
image.jpg

----------


## fanfan13

> I just saw this on Twitter, the new upcoming Super Sons figure  Too bad I have no money at all right now lmao
> image.jpg


wow a monochrome version?

anyway, it's nice to see Super Sons in top 5 and Teen Titans in top 50. I wish the next TT arc will higher the sales to be top 40.

----------


## dietrich

> I just saw this on Twitter, the new upcoming Super Sons figure  Too bad I have no money at all right now lmao
> image.jpg


Cool you can't see Jon's crazy eyes with this one so that's a plus

----------


## dragons06

> wow a monochrome version?
> 
> anyway, it's nice to see Super Sons in top 5 and Teen Titans in top 50. I wish the next TT arc will higher the sales to be top 40.


with the next two arcs they have planned for teen titans, it wouldn't surprise me to be honest XD

----------


## dragons06

> I just saw this on Twitter, the new upcoming Super Sons figure  Too bad I have no money at all right now lmao
> image.jpg


Damian looks so bad ass, to bad it doesn't come with a sword haha.

----------


## rui no onna

> wow a monochrome version?
> 
> anyway, it's nice to see Super Sons in top 5 and Teen Titans in top 50. I wish the next TT arc will higher the sales to be top 40.


That's the sculpture they're making into an action figure. Gotta say, the monochrome makes them look pretty badass.

----------


## fanfan13

> Cool you can't see Jon's crazy eyes with this one so that's a plus


True they look much better in monochrome. And I agree with dragons06 and rui no onna, they look more badass that way.




> with the next two arcs they have planned for teen titans, it wouldn't surprise me to be honest XD


Now I wonder what the plan for TT after Lazarus Contract will be.

----------


## dragons06

> True they look much better in monochrome. And I agree with dragons06 and rui no onna, they look more badass that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I wonder what the plan for TT after Lazarus Contract will be.


I believe the plan was to have each character have their own story arc, so I guess one of the titans will have some time to shine after Lazarus contract.
Also happy to have priest writing Damian again.

----------


## dietrich

Damian Wayne by Lighting strikes

----------


## dietrich

In a Nightwing Hoodie well he already has the phone to match.

----------


## dietrich

Robin wants his dad to find a mate and he will take Clark or Talia it seems but Batman only needs his son

----------


## dragons06

They are selling signed copies of Teen titans rebirth at midtown comics if you guys are interested.
http://www.midtowncomics.com/store/dp.asp?PRID=1594418

----------


## Assam

> They are selling signed copies of Teen titans rebirth at midtown comics if you guys are interested.
> http://www.midtowncomics.com/store/dp.asp?PRID=1594418


Thanks for the tip! I'm heading into the city on Saturday for a con, so if they still have copies, I'm gonna pick one up.

----------


## fanfan13

> Damian Wayne by Lighting strikes


That person called Ligthing Strikes draws a lot of Damian fanart. I like it!




> In a Nightwing Hoodie well he already has the phone to match.


I wish Damian has the hoodie. It looks cool on him.

----------


## dragons06

> In a Nightwing Hoodie well he already has the phone to match.


This picture of Damian in a Nightwing hoodie is my favorite  :Smile: 
can't wait for the new issue on Nightwing and Super sons next week ^^

----------


## fanfan13

> This picture of Damian in a Nightwing hoodie is my favorite 
> can't wait for the new issue on Nightwing and Super sons next week ^^


if he ever grows out of Robin costume, I think it'd be awesome if he wears a hoodie jacket similar to that, but with the zipper zipped up until it almost covers his mouth and a sword in both gloved hands.

omg that's what I would wear if I were a superhero!

----------


## dietrich

> This picture of Damian in a Nightwing hoodie is my favorite 
> can't wait for the new issue on Nightwing and Super sons next week ^^


I love it too though not too keen on the t shirt under it. It's showing too much chest it looks strange.

Supersons is next week? Oh thank god the time has gone huh

----------


## fanfan13

> Supersons is next week? Oh thank god the time has gone huh




from Jorge Jimenez's instagram.




> #supersons #2.. next week, boom! hope you like it, friends!!

----------


## dietrich

> That person called Ligthing Strikes draws a lot of Damian fanart. I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish Damian has the hoodie. It looks cool on him.


Both of those artist do Lighting Strikes and 0yongyong0. They do a lot of Damian fanart 0yongyong0 is my favourite.

I would love it if they showed him in a nightwing hoodie or a nightwing anything else onsie, t shirt, mug anything at all. That Nightwing phone gave me so much joy. Damian is so big on the Batman Mythos its everything to him so to see him proudly displaying big bro's colours and symbol that was special. 
Shows how much love and respect he has for Dick Grayson and Nightwing.

What a contrast to his reaction to the red hood doll  :Smile: 
Wonder what he would do if he got a red robin figure?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

> from Jorge Jimenez's instagram.


I'm so excited now the time has flown by and Nightwing It's gonna be another f**king awesome wednesday.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Robin wants his dad to find a mate and he will take Clark or Talia it seems but Batman only needs his son


I love this so much and the fact that his options are Clarke and Talia. What happened to Selina? I also love that it's a bigger no to the Talia option than Clark.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Both of those artist do Lighting Strikes and 0yongyong0. They do a lot of Damian fanart 0yongyong0 is my favourite.
> 
> I would love it if they showed him in a nightwing hoodie or a nightwing anything else onsie, t shirt, mug anything at all. That Nightwing phone gave me so much joy. Damian is so big on the Batman Mythos its everything to him so to see him proudly displaying big bro's colours and symbol that was special. 
> Shows how much love and respect he has for Dick Grayson and Nightwing.
> 
> What a contrast to his reaction to the red hood doll 
> Wonder what he would do if he got a red robin figure?


You think that's showing too much chest? You clearly haven't seen fan art of Damian in a boob window top.

I think he liked that Red Hood toy he was just fronting but I think he'll have a stroke if he got a Red Robin toy. That would go in the bin.

The Nightwing phone is very significant because Damian isn't one for giving praise or admitting when someone else is awesome and to think that instead of a bat or even robin symbol he chose Nightwing. That's big. I bet he brags to everyone how Nightwing is actual his big brother and he gets to hang with him whenever he can.

----------


## CPSparkles

> In a Nightwing Hoodie well he already has the phone to match.


Have to admit Damian looks extra good in Dick's colours. I like his boots too very nice.

Can't wait for next week Nightwing and Supersons yea

----------


## CPSparkles

> I'm so excited now the time has flown by and Nightwing It's gonna be another f**king awesome wednesday.


Yep sure is

----------


## dietrich

> if he ever grows out of Robin costume, I think it'd be awesome if he wears a hoodie jacket similar to that, but with the zipper zipped up until it almost covers his mouth and a sword in both gloved hands.
> 
> omg that's what I would wear if I were a superhero!


If you were a Superhero what powers who you like to have and would you fight crime? since you've already chosen your costume.

----------


## fanfan13

> If you were a Superhero what powers who you like to have and would you fight crime? since you've already chosen your costume.


I think I wanted to be a human Superhero who has a metahuman ability like Cass but mainly use double swords like Damian in his early appearance. That would be sooo cool!

----------


## dietrich

> I think I wanted to be a human Superhero who has a metahuman ability like Cass but mainly use double swords like Damian in his early appearance. That would be sooo cool!


The double swords does sound cool any form of martial or sword art always looks cool.

I would love to be invisible or have the power to stop time or influence people's minds and I would use my power for pure evil and self indulgence Bmwahhhh.

----------


## dietrich

> I love this so much and the fact that his options are Clarke and Talia. What happened to Selina? I also love that it's a bigger no to the Talia option than Clark.


Honestly I would rather Bruce and Clark than Bruce and Talia so don't blame him. What happened to Selina? Tom King isn't the artist that's what happened to Selina  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

> You think that's showing too much chest? 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				You clearly haven't seen fan art of Damian in a boob window top.
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...


Uh Jesus f**king Christ! What is wrong with some people? Why would you even put in him in a.... you know never mind lets not go there.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## CPSparkles

> 


I love how detailed Dick's body is it's like his naked. I also love how Dick is all happy and stuff and Damian looks like someone's blackmailing him to be there. Look at his face in that last picture lol

----------


## Fergus

I always loved the significance of Dick making Damian Robin. 
To me that makes him the only other authentic Robin. Robin was never Bruces' to give or choose. Robin belongs to Dick and Dick chose Damian. That makes Damian as Robin special for me. 

Jason was okay but I never took to him as robin [I like him as the hood] and T** well no one actually chose T** both versions of his origin had him either stalk and lobby his way in or batman had no choice and was forced to take him in either he wasn't chosen by anyone to be part of the family so not an authentic Robin.

Love the Nightwing phone and hoodie. Nightwing can't be passed on but at least Damian can display the colours and symbols. Great that it's canon he actually owned a Nightwing phone. The boys over at Nightwing are huge fans of these two it seems.

----------


## Fergus

> I love how detailed Dick's body is it's like his naked. I also love how Dick is all happy and stuff and Damian looks like someone's blackmailing him to be there. Look at his face in that last picture lol


lol he does look naked.

----------


## Fergus

> I think I wanted to be a human Superhero who has a metahuman ability like Cass but mainly use double swords like Damian in his early appearance. That would be sooo cool!


I would have the powers of Superman.

----------


## dietrich

> I love how detailed Dick's body is it's like his naked. I also love how Dick is all happy and stuff and Damian looks like someone's blackmailing him to be there. Look at his face in that last picture lol


Damian does look not-amused and about Dick looking nude.... well his actual costume doesn't leave much to the imagination so I guess they're just being true to the original. I don't think it looks that bad or too risque.

----------


## Assam

> I always loved the significance of Dick making Damian Robin. 
> To me that makes him the only other authentic Robin. Robin was never Bruces' to give or choose. Robin belongs to Dick and Dick chose Damian. That makes Damian as Robin special for me. 
> 
> Jason was okay but I never took to him as robin [I like him as the hood] and T** well no one actually chose T** both versions of his origin had him either stalk and lobby his way in or batman had no choice and was forced to take him in either he wasn't chosen by anyone to be part of the family so not an authentic Robin.
> 
> Love the Nightwing phone and hoodie. Nightwing can't be passed on but at least Damian can display the colours and symbols. Great that it's canon he actually owned a Nightwing phone. The boys over at Nightwing are huge fans of these two it seems.


You forgot Stephanie Brown...shame.

----------


## dietrich

> I always loved the significance of Dick making Damian Robin. 
> To me that makes him the only other authentic Robin. Robin was never Bruces' to give or choose. Robin belongs to Dick and Dick chose Damian. That makes Damian as Robin special for me. 
> 
> Jason was okay but I never took to him as robin [I like him as the hood] and T** well no one actually chose T** both versions of his origin had him either stalk and lobby his way in or batman had no choice and was forced to take him in either he wasn't chosen by anyone to be part of the family so not an authentic Robin.
> 
> Love the Nightwing phone and hoodie. Nightwing can't be passed on but at least Damian can display the colours and symbols. Great that it's canon he actually owned a Nightwing phone. The boys over at Nightwing are huge fans of these two it seems.


Yeah I always found the fact that Robin was given to him by Dick not Bruce extra special. Dick is the owner of that mantle so it should be his choice.
Other Batman sidekicks are like Duke *'not robins'* and hey can pick their own name like Spoiler Orphan and Red Robin did. Robins are something else.

Honestly I love that it was retconed that Tim was never Robin. I wish they would do the same for Steph and may be Jason [he's better as Hood anyway] so that Dick and Damian were the only two ever.

----------


## Fergus

> You forgot Stephanie Brown...shame.


Steph for me is always Batgirl [fatgirl] never could get behind her time as Robin. It just seemed not serious.

----------


## Assam

> Yeah I always found the fact that Robin was given to him by Dick not Bruce extra special. Dick is the owner of that mantle so it should be his choice.
> Other Batman sidekicks are like Duke *'not robins'* and hey can pick their own name like Spoiler Orphan and Red Robin did. Robins are something else.
> 
> Honestly I love that it was retconed that Tim was never Robin. I wish they would do the same for Steph and may be Jason [he's better as Hood anyway] so that Dick and Damian were the only two ever.


I personally hate that idea. Steph already WAS retconned into never being Robin, and I'm even more livid about that then Tim not being a Robin. Robin is something they should have all been, and it's something all 5 should evolve from.

----------


## dietrich

> I personally hate that idea. Steph already WAS retconned into never being Robin, and I'm even more livid about that then Tim not being a Robin. Robin is something they should have all been, and it's something all 5 should evolve from.


I disagree at this rate every fatherless child in Gotham is gonna end up a Robin. Robin should be special being part of the family should be special but at the moment every freak in a costume seems to have an in.
I'm glad Tim was retconed and I never even knew about Steph's time being retconed. She wasn't a real robin just a gimmick by Bruce to lure Tim back.

I'm good with 3 robins it would be better with just two.

----------


## Assam

> I disagree at this rate every fatherless child in Gotham is gonna end up a Robin. Robin should be special being part of the family should be special but at the moment every freak in a costume seems to have an in.
> I'm glad Tim was retconed and I never even knew about Steph's time being retconed. *She wasn't a real robin just a gimmick by Bruce to lure Tim back.*
> 
> I'm good with 3 robins it would be better with just two.






Batman straight up told her she was a real Robin. If you think only Dick can pick "real" robins, fine, but Steph was just as much a Robin as Jason and Tim. 

There are 5 Robins, with Tynion writing Tim, there's no way his time as Robin isn't returning, and when Damian eventually evolves from the role like all Robins, there will be a 6th.

----------


## dietrich

> Batman straight up told her she was a real Robin. If you think only Dick can pick "real" robins, fine, but Steph was just as much a Robin as Jason and Tim. 
> 
> There are 5 Robins, with Tynion writing Tim, there's no way his time as Robin isn't returning, and when Damian eventually evolves from the role like all Robins, there will be a 6th.


You are free to believe what you want but Steph was never Robin as far as I am concerned even if God declares it so she isn't. Bruce says a lot of dumb shit. Only hard core Steph fans ever saw her as a Robin. Another poster on her pretty much said the same.
Tim isn't Robin Tynion hasn't retconed it yet so until he does that actual retcon I'm just gonna enjoy my two authentic robins + Jay. Thank you very much.

And when Damian moves on to Batman Robin would be irrelevant and then I'll start working on how to make so there were only three Batmen.

And yes Dick should be the only person allowed to pick Robins.

----------


## Assam

> You are free to believe what you want but Steph was never Robin as far as I am concerned even if God declares it so she isn't. Bruce says a lot of shit.
> Tim isn't Robin Tynion hasn't retconed it yet so until he does that actual retcon I'm just gonna enjoy my two authentic robins + Jay. Thank you very much.
> 
> And when Damian moves on to Batman Robin would be irrelevant and then I'll start working on how to make so there were only three Batmen.
> 
> And yes Dick should be the only person allowed to pick Robins.


I firmly disagree about Steph, but I'm actually proud of myself right now. Under normal circumstances, someone dissing Steph would result in me screaming like a 12 year old on Xbox Live XD

Damian as Batman...I love the kid, and I know we've seen potential futures, and frankly, I wouldn't even hate this outcome, but I hold firm to my belief that Cass is the true heir to the cowl. 

I really don't think Dick has the best sense of judgement honestly. For as much as people call him a great leader, how many times have the Titans been f**cked over because of his decisions? And of course there's the fact that it took him pretty much a decade to stop being a dick to, and start trusting Cass. 

Of course, Dick is my least favorite Robin, so I'm obviously biased.

----------


## dietrich

> I firmly disagree about Steph, but I'm actually proud of myself right now. Under normal circumstances, someone dissing Steph would result in me screaming like a 12 year old on Xbox Live XD
> 
> Damian as Batman...I love the kid, and I know we've seen potential futures, and frankly, I wouldn't even hate this outcome, but I hold firm to my belief that Cass is the true heir to the cowl. 
> 
> I really don't think Dick has the best sense of judgement honestly. For as much as people call him a great leader, how many times have the Titans been f**cked over because of his decisions? And of course there's the fact that it took him pretty much a decade to stop being a dick to, and start trusting Cass. 
> 
> Of course, Dick is my least favorite Robin, so I'm obviously biased.


Not dissing Steph liked her with Damian think she was a gag robin. The teen titans has had it's share of shity leaders who made mistake over mistake. Dick was a good leader no leader is 10/10. They are human being not robots so I cut em all slack. Even the great batgod has made mistakes.

As for the rest [Cass as Batman] ROTFL I see you got jokes huh. Good one.

----------


## Assam

> As for the rest [Cass as Batman] ROTFL I see you got jokes huh. Good one.


No jokes. In my eyes, no one else is suited to be Batman. I'd say the order for "Worth of Being Batman" is: Cassandra Cain>Damian Wayne>Tim Drake>Dick Grayson>Jean-Paul Valley>>>>>>>>>>>Pretty much everyone else. 

And since I've had to explain WHY I think Cass should be the next Batman numerous times since joining this site, I'm just going to link to a short essay on the topic instead. Enjoy!

http://comicbook.com/2014/12/25/why-...batman-mantle/

----------


## darkseidpwns

Tim was Robin, he had it for almost 2 decades, starred in a long running series. Reboots dont change that, now Steph however yeah she wasn't Robin. No idea why her fans are so persistent. Lets assume for a second that she was Robin...so what? she was Robin in a story that was the prologue to the story that killed her. Deathstroke and Hugo Strange have dressed like Batman, might as well call them regular Batmen by that same token.

----------


## dietrich

> Tim was Robin, he had it for almost 2 decades, starred in a long running series. Reboots dont change that, now Steph however yeah she wasn't Robin. No idea why her fans are so persistent. Lets assume for a second that she was Robin...so what? she was Robin in a story that was the prologue to the story that killed her. Deathstroke and Hugo Strange have dressed like Batman, might as well call them regular Batmen by that same token.


Exactly what I mean about Steph. And I'm afraid but I do count the retcons. Those changes are made for a reason so I take them seriously.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Exactly what I mean about Steph. And I'm afraid but I do count the retcons. Those changes are made for a reason so I take them seriously.


It depends, Tim was Robin for many people growing up. You just cant take it from them and he has made significant contributions to the mantle. He's my least favorite of the 4 Robins but its true.
Lets just ignore Steph lol.

----------


## dietrich

> No jokes. In my eyes, no one else is suited to be Batman. I'd say the order for "Worth of Being Batman" is: Cassandra Cain>Damian Wayne>Tim Drake>Dick Grayson>Jean-Paul Valley>>>>>>>>>>>Pretty much everyone else. 
> 
> And since I've had to explain WHY I think Cass should be the next Batman numerous times since joining this site, I'm just going to link to a short essay on the topic instead. Enjoy!
> 
> http://comicbook.com/2014/12/25/why-...batman-mantle/


Well I found it hilarious. I know you are huge Cass fan and I respect your enthusiasm and devotion. but nope not having it.

----------


## Assam

> It depends, Tim was Robin for many people growing up. You just cant take it from them and he has made significant contributions to the mantle. He's my least favorite of the 4 Robins but its true.
> Lets just ignore Steph lol.


So long as Millernumber and I are around, Steph shall NEVER be ignored! 

Steph>Damian>Tim>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Jason>Dick

----------


## darkseidpwns

> So long as Millernumber and I are around, Steph shall NEVER be ignored! 
> 
> Steph>Damian>Tim>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Jason>Dick


Sure, but that's your bias speaking. Putting an inequality sign doesn't change that. You can like Steph more than the others as a character, you can even make a case that she is the better character. But Robin? lol you guys will never have that. 
You hate War Games right? Steph was made Robin to hype THAT story. Regardless aren't you derailing the thread now? this is utterly irrelevant.

----------


## dietrich

> So long as Millernumber and I are around, Steph shall NEVER be ignored! 
> 
> Steph>Damian>Tim>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Jason>Dick


I will say this if you find yourself having to remind people of her time or if you find yourself demanding that she be included in a poll about robins then she ain't considered a robin. Tim I might not consider him robin but no one ever leaves him out in robin polls or when they're talking about robins. Steph.... well lets face it she's consistently ignored and left out.

Batgirl and Spoiler that's Steph.

----------


## Alycat

I don't know why people hang on to terrible Robin Steph either and not just accept that she was superior Batgirl. Which is easily the worst part about Babs being Batgirl and Steph stuck as spoiler again. That said I will not take this nonsense about Tim not being Robin. The Robin legacy only works well with all 4 boys imo and Damian has impact because of the people that came before him. Because Tim Imo is Bruce's ideal partner and Dick giving it to and training Damain is what separates him from that.

----------


## dietrich

> I don't know why people hang on to terrible Robin Steph either and not just accept that she was superior Batgirl. Which is easily the worst part about Babs being Batgirl and Steph stuck as spoiler again. That said I will not take this nonsense about Tim not being Robin. The Robin legacy only works well with all 4 boys imo and Damian has impact because of the people that came before him. Because Tim Imo is Bruce's ideal partner and Dick giving it to and training Damain is what separates him from that.


Nope I'm sticking with the retcon thank you very much. Robin was Dick's and he gave it to Damian that makes those two the robins + jason. Sure Tim was Bruce's partner that doesn't have to change Bruce can have all the sidekicks he wants but I'm happy Tim's time was erased sure they might bring it back till then I'm just gonna enjoy this special time period when there were only 3.

Damian has impact for me because Bruce took in Dick trained him and now everything has come full circle with Dick training and being batman to his mentors' son robin.

----------


## Assam

> Nope I'm sticking with the retcon thank you very much. Robin was Dick's and he gave it to Damian that makes those two the robins + jason. Sure Tim was Bruce's partner that doesn't have to change Bruce can have all the sidekicks he wants but I'm happy Tim's time was erased sure they might bring it back till then I'm just gonna enjoy this special time period when there were only 3.
> 
> Damian has impact for me because Bruce took in Dick trained him and now everything has come full circle with Dick training and being batman to his mentors' son robin.


Meanwhile I'll be waiting for baby Damian to grow up and become his own hero, Redbird maybe?, so we can have 6.

----------


## dietrich

> Meanwhile I'll be waiting for baby Damian to grow up and become his own hero, Redbird maybe?, so we can have 6.


At some point they really have to move away from the bird names.

----------


## Alycat

> Nope I'm sticking with the retcon thank you very much. Robin was Dick's and he gave it to Damian that makes those two the robins + jason. Sure Tim was Bruce's partner that doesn't have to change Bruce can have all the sidekicks he wants but I'm happy Tim's time was erased sure they might bring it back till then I'm just gonna enjoy this special time period when there were only 3.
> 
> Damian has impact for me because Bruce took in Dick trained him and now everything has come full circle with Dick training and being batman to his mentors' son robin.


But, retcon aside, what makes Jason different from Tim in this situation? If anything Dick gave more approval to Tim than he ever did to Jason. It just irks me that Batman would have a young partner that editorial refuses to call robin, since its Batman and Robin, not Batman and whatever this sidekicks name is,. That was clearly what Tim was and thats my problem with Duke, since its obvious that its what Snyder wanted him to be before editorial backtracking. That said, yeah I love the full circle thing, we have going on with Dick and Damian.

----------


## dietrich

> But, retcon aside, what makes Jason different from Tim in this situation? If anything Dick gave more approval to Tim than he ever did to Jason. It just irks me that Batman would have a young partner that editorial refuses to call robin, since its Batman and Robin, not Batman and whatever this sidekicks name is,. That was clearly what Tim was and thats my problem with Duke, since its obvious that its what Snyder wanted him to be before editorial backtracking. That said, yeah I love the full circle thing, we have going on with Dick and Damian.


Nothing makes Jason special it's just that his time wasn't retconned.  I just really like the significance of Dick picking Damian and being Batman to his robin. Actually Jason throws a spanner in the works. Perfection would be if DC also retcons Jay's time as well so it'll just be those 2.

----------


## Aahz

> But, retcon aside, what makes Jason different from Tim in this situation? If anything Dick gave more approval to Tim than he ever did to Jason.


Pre crisis Dick actually gave Jason the Robin identity, and post crisis he gave him his approval in Batman #416.

And if we are going by pre crisis Bruce was actually the first Robin, and even pre crisis Bruce was initially the one who gave Dick the name and the costume, that Robin was a nickname his mother gave him was retcon that was made after Tim was allready Robin.

----------


## dietrich

> Pre crisis Dick actually gave Jason the Robin identity, and post crisis he gave him his approval in Batman #416.


Why can you not let me have nice things  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Again I stick with the retcons so all that doesn't matter.

----------


## dietrich

double post

----------


## Alycat

> Nothing makes Jason special it's just that his time wasn't retconned.  I just really like the significance of Dick picking Damian and being Batman to his robin. Actually Jason throws a spanner in the works. Perfection would be if DC also retcons Jay's time as well so it'll just be those 2.


Lmao there would be rioting in the streets if DC retcon Jason as Robin.Like people were angry enough at the Terrible animated movies doing it, especially since Jason had such a big impact on who Batman is today.

----------


## CPSparkles

I love the full circle thing with Bruce Dick and Damian and I understand wanting to narrow it down and rewrite everyone else to make it more special and significant about those 3 but Jason made a huge impact on Batman and the mythos to ignore and Tim well he had a long run so for many people you can't take that away.

Steph well she is my favourite batgirl but her time as robin is negligible I'm sorry to say.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I don't know why people hang on to terrible Robin Steph either and not just accept that she was superior Batgirl. Which is easily the worst part about Babs being Batgirl and Steph stuck as spoiler again. That said I will not take this nonsense about Tim not being Robin. The Robin legacy only works well with all 4 boys imo and Damian has impact because of the people that came before him. Because Tim Imo is Bruce's ideal partner and Dick giving it to and training Damain is what separates him from that.


I guess steph is   spoiler forever. Barbra is to valuble to destroy or disrupt. I thought Tim has only ever been red robin in this reboot.  He is still considered a robin, hhes family even though it doesnt makes sense since he was never batman partner, unless the reborth restored that part of his life

----------


## dietrich

> Lmao there would be rioting in the streets if DC retcon Jason as Robin.Like people were angry enough at the Terrible animated movies doing it, especially since Jason had such a big impact on who Batman is today.


You see I think a lot also depends on when one starts reading comics. I started with Dickbats and had to read everything backwards so while i enjoyed those stories with Dick, Tim and Jason as robin I have zero attachment to any those time so it's easy for me to dismiss them. I get other people having attachments to them that's fair enough. I'm just talking personally for me.

----------


## dietrich

> I guess steph is   spoiler forever. Barbra is to valuble to destroy or disrupt. I thought Tim has only ever been red robin in this reboot.  He is still considered a robin, hhes family even though it doesnt makes sense since he was never batman partner, unless the reborth restored that part of his life


But it has done yet. Shame about the Babs thing because I enjoy Steph as Batgirl more than I do her.

----------


## Assam

> But it has done yet. Shame about the Babs thing because I enjoy Steph as Batgirl more than I do her.


This thread has gone WAY off track I know, but I can't NOT respond to this. Cass and Steph are both far better Batgirls than Babs ever was, and Babs was only on the same level as a character when she was Oracle. I haven't bought a book with "Batgirl" in the title since 2011, and, even though I've heart great things about the current Birds of Prey book, I can't do it. I simply refuse to support the worst character regression in the history of the industry.

----------


## CPSparkles

> At some point they really have to move away from the bird names.


They are kind of pushing it now with stuff like Lark.  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

Love this.

----------


## Korath

If Damian ever graduate from Robin without immediately becoming Batman, I would like for him to have the nickname Bloodbat, because of its double entendre :
-he is the son of the Bat, hence from the Blood of the Bat
-it is close to bloodbath (in English, obviously), but the fact that the "h" is missing would be signalling to the LOA that he has definitely dropped this part of his past 
(and a possible thrid meaning : sometimes, if he truly has to, to protect those he loves, he may get the "h" back... so you don't want to push the Bloodbat to his breaking point)

Now, I don't know if it wouldn't sound too brutal, but finding new superheroes names isn't easy.

----------


## Alycat

> But it has done yet. Shame about the Babs thing because I enjoy Steph as Batgirl more than I do her.


The strange part is that they turned Babs into more of a Steph Batgirl, instead of just using Steph. It's so baffling.

Anyway, I can't think of too many birdnames left for Damian to use.  GullMan? The Woodpecker?

----------


## Assam

> The strange part is that they turned Babs into more of a Steph Batgirl, instead of just using Steph. It's so baffling.
> 
> Anyway, I can't think of too many birdnames left for Damian to use.  GullMan? The Woodpecker?


I always refer to New52Babs as Diet, Caffeine Free Steph.

----------


## dietrich

> The strange part is that they turned Babs into more of a Steph Batgirl, instead of just using Steph. It's so baffling.
> 
> Anyway, I can't think of too many birdnames left for Damian to use.  GullMan? The Woodpecker?


I wish they had left Babs as Oracle and Steph as Batgirl. Yeah I noticed that and it just came across as a poor man's try. DC makes some bad calls sometimes.

Lol @ The Woodpecker

----------


## dietrich

> If Damian ever graduate from Robin without immediately becoming Batman, I would like for him to have the nickname Bloodbat, because of its double entendre :
> -he is the son of the Bat, hence from the Blood of the Bat
> -it is close to bloodbath (in English, obviously), but the fact that the "h" is missing would be signalling to the LOA that he has definitely dropped this part of his past 
> (and a possible thrid meaning : sometimes, if he truly has to, to protect those he loves, he may get the "h" back... so you don't want to push the Bloodbat to his breaking point)
> 
> Now, I don't know if it wouldn't sound too brutal, but finding new superheroes names isn't easy.


I like Bloodbat more than most of the bird names. I don't mind if it sounds too brutal. Damian is brutal though it does sound like a vampire. What about Hellbat? I know it's also his father's suit but I like it too.

----------


## Assam

> I like Bloodbat more than most of the bird names. I don't mind if it sounds too brutal. Damian is brutal though it does sound like a vampire. What about Hellbat? I know it's also his father's suit but I like it too.


I dunno. Hellbat and especially Bloodbat sound like names of early 90's Image characters. Not to mention DC's Blood Pack. 

It is getting trickier to come up with names. For the fanfic I'm writing, in which supporting character Damian has stopped being Robin, I'm just having him use the Redbird identity. 

However, if I DID have to come up with a new name, I'd take the time to make a name based off the Popobawa, a bat demon in folk lore, which, obviously, would pay tribute to both of his upbringings. 

OR

Were Dick to retire, maybe taking over a spy agency?, I could see Damian choosing to take after his big bro rather than his dad, and become Nightwing.

----------


## Alycat

Damian becoming Nightwing would be great if handled right and not squandered like they did in Injustice.

----------


## fanfan13

> If Damian ever graduate from Robin without immediately becoming Batman, I would like for him to have the nickname Bloodbat, because of its double entendre :
> -he is the son of the Bat, hence from the Blood of the Bat
> -it is close to bloodbath (in English, obviously), but the fact that the "h" is missing would be signalling to the LOA that he has definitely dropped this part of his past 
> (and a possible thrid meaning : sometimes, if he truly has to, to protect those he loves, he may get the "h" back... so you don't want to push the Bloodbat to his breaking point)
> 
> Now, I don't know if it wouldn't sound too brutal, but finding new superheroes names isn't easy.


I love your reasons behind the name. But I'm not too fond of "Bloodbat" somehow idk.




> I like Bloodbat more than most of the bird names. I don't mind if it sounds too brutal. Damian is brutal though it does sound like a vampire. What about Hellbat? I know it's also his father's suit but I like it too.


Hellbat I think suits better as a name of Batman's suit. I can't get pass from that.




> I dunno. Hellbat and especially Bloodbat sound like names of early 90's Image characters. Not to mention DC's Blood Pack. 
> 
> It is getting trickier to come up with names. For the fanfic I'm writing, in which supporting character Damian has stopped being Robin, I'm just having him use the Redbird identity. 
> 
> However, if I DID have to come up with a new name, I'd take the time to make a name based off the Popobawa, a bat demon in folk lore, which, obviously, would pay tribute to both of his upbringings. 
> 
> OR
> 
> Were Dick to retire, maybe taking over a spy agency?, I could see Damian choosing to take after his big bro rather than his dad, and become Nightwing.


You're writing fanfics?

I love Damian becomes the next Nightwing. Or Flamebird.




> Damian becoming Nightwing would be great if handled right and not squandered like they did in Injustice.


True. It was bad imo.

----------


## Assam

> You're writing fanfics?
> 
> I love Damian becomes the next Nightwing. Or Flamebird.


Has Bette Kane stopped using Flamebird and really become Hawkfire permanently? Like for realz? Cause if so, it would make so much damn sense for him to currently be the Flamebird to Dick's Nightwing. 

Also yeah. I used to just write drabbles since most of my attention goes to my original writing, but after a year of trying out different ideas, I've finally got a fanfic I'm going forward with and don't hate.

----------


## Rac7d*

damian would very lily become nightwing, id say in 10 years or so Bruce gets to that pint were he has to retire if he maintains his health naturally and Dick would take over batman. I always felt as if Dick is someone who could leave the life behind and settle down one day, I dont think he would be batman long  and then we have the whole imortal damian batman

----------


## Assam

> damian would very lily become nightwing, id say in 10 years or so Bruce gets to that pint were he has to retire if he maintains his health naturally and Dick would take over batman. I always felt as if Dick is someone who could leave the life behind and settle down one day, I dont think he would be batman long  and then we have the whole imortal damian batman


Doesn't the fact that Jon is Clark's successor and not Kon, kind of invalidate that entire potential future?

----------


## darkseidpwns

He should be Batman al Ghul.

----------


## fanfan13

> He should be Batman al Ghul.


LOL what's this  :Stick Out Tongue: 

It's like Ra's al Ghul had a son named Batman.

----------


## dietrich

> He should be Batman al Ghul.


You know I see future Batman Damian taking over the league and turning it a even more impressive and far reaching Batman Inc. Turning them into a global force for good.

----------


## dietrich

> damian would very lily become nightwing, id say in 10 years or so Bruce gets to that pint were he has to retire if he maintains his health naturally and Dick would take over batman. I always felt as if Dick is someone who could leave the life behind and settle down one day, I dont think he would be batman long  and then we have the whole imortal damian batman


If Bruce retires in 10 years then Damian takes over. Dick isn't Batman in waiting Damian is. Dick's final evolution is Nightwing. Nightwing isn't is a stop gap position for Dick as he waits for the cowl. It's his hero id he only too over because there was no one else but I think in 10 years Damian would be 23 should be ready. 

I mean Damian  built a flying Bat mobile at age 10
Hacked Tim at age 10
Is already educated to Phd level aside from earth science
Discovered things about Bruce and his grand parents past lives which Bruce the worlds greatest detective never knew without any leads to go by that we know of at age 10 proving that he was an excellent detective even at such a young age.
Has the potential to be the best fighter in the family along side Cass
Has the most pure potential in the family
Is already adapting to being a good leader a group at age 13

So at age 23 he would also have maturity, patience and added wisdom on his side plus more progress he should be more than ready.

That future isn't definite.

Infact at age 10 Damian was an already effective Batman... well Batboy..... for 3 nights








Also Dick is a performer who grew up throwing himself off of tall things without a net. This is in his blood in his genes dude's not giving this shit up.
This is the same Dick Grayson who seeks out spotlights to fight in. Yeah he's never giving it up.

Tim is the one who never wanted to be in life for long remember.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian becoming Nightwing would be great if handled right and not squandered like they did in Injustice.


Injustice was trash [Dick dying is trash, Damian being responsible is trash] though how he became Nightwing was very heartwarming and the sweetest thing ever.
Deadman Dick watching over Damian and stealing his suit to gift to him. That's the best thing ever but I could never enjoy it because of events that came before.





> I dunno. Hellbat and especially Bloodbat sound like names of early 90's Image characters. Not to mention DC's Blood Pack. 
> 
> It is getting trickier to come up with names. For the fanfic I'm writing, in which supporting character Damian has stopped being Robin, I'm just having him use the Redbird identity. 
> 
> However, if I DID have to come up with a new name, I'd take the time to make a name based off the Popobawa, a bat demon in folk lore, which, obviously, would pay tribute to both of his upbringings. 
> 
> OR
> 
> Were Dick to retire, maybe taking over a spy agency?, I could see Damian choosing to take after his big bro rather than his dad, and become Nightwing.


Redbird was okay for when he was 10 but don't like it otherwise. Like the idea of taking a name from bat demons in folklore. That's different and badass.

As much as I love Dick and Damian's relationship and as much as Damian loves Dick hes destined to take over from his father.

Dick's about to become a pop pop maybe the kid could be the next Nightwing  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Assam

> Dick's about to become a pop pop maybe the kid could be the next Nightwing


Much as I am on team "Yes, Dick being a dad would be awesome!", there is already someone who canonically wants the job...

tumblr_m5lofbyiDL1qbujox.jpg

Oh, and something I wanna mention. A lot of this thread was dedicated to Dick Grayson's love life....anyone remember that scene in JLA/Titans where ALL of Dick's love interests are arguing over what his best features are? Kinda wonder how Shawn would weight in on that.

----------


## dietrich

@ Uncleplucky

I was only kidding I don't think Dick is about to be sprogged up.

I think we all know what Dick Grayson's best feature is.....








Seriously though I think it's his personality. Dick is DC's most charming guy and he is likeable as f**k. 

He's also easily the best looking guy in comics IMO.

Also this thread has about 6 mentions of Dick's love life in totality however recently there is a lot about Dick and Damian due to his recent appearances in Nightwing and their closeness. He is a very vital part of who he is.

----------


## Assam

> @ Uncleplucky
> 
> I was only kidding I don't think Dick is about to be sprogged up.
> 
> I think we all know what Dick Grayson's best feature is.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooops. I got this mixed up with the Nightwing #16 discussion thread lol. There are a solid ten pages of love life talk there. 

Most charming guy in DC? I'd give that title to Ferro of the Legion. Dick's definitely a candidate for best looking though, though Simon Baz is more my type.

----------


## adrikito

> But it has done yet. Shame about the Babs thing because I enjoy Steph as Batgirl more than I do her.


I liked the Steph Batgirl Volume and I liked the character now as spoiler... BUT with Barbara...

She is not the same character that I remember of the begin of N52 or Oracle.. I see her more infantile(with 21 years in the begin of burnside) and I don´t like it.

*HAHAHAHAH.. THE IMAGES OF GRAYSON ARE BETTER FOR DICK APPRECIATION..* 




> I always refer to New52Babs as Diet, Caffeine Free Steph.


Maybe you are right..

----------


## dietrich

> I liked the Steph Batgirl Volume and I liked the character now as spoiler... BUT with Barbara...
> 
> She is not the same character that I remember of the begin of N52 or Oracle.. I see her more infantile(with 21 years in the begin of burnside) and I don´t like it.
> 
> *HAHAHAHAH.. THE IMAGES OF GRAYSON ARE BETTER FOR DICK APPRECIATION..* 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you are right..


Yeah it was cringy when they tried to copy the Steph magic with Babs. That's not who she is and in the process they ruined Batgirl. They still haven't figured it out yet.

----------


## dietrich

> Ooops. I got this mixed up with the Nightwing #16 discussion thread lol. There are a solid ten pages of love life talk there. 
> 
> Most charming guy in DC? I'd give that title to Ferro of the Legion. Dick's definitely a candidate for best looking though, though Simon Baz is more my type.


I tell you Seeley and King know how to get the internet talking. Shipping and Fight rankings that's all you need to get the comic crowd going.

----------


## Assam

> I tell Seeley and King know how to get the internet talking. Shipping and Fight rankings that's all you need to get the comic crowd going.


They are VERY crafty, and the way they timed both the pregnancy scare and the skill list...diabolical XD

----------


## dietrich

> They are VERY crafty, and the way they timed both the pregnancy scare and the skill list...diabolical XD


You know that they are in cahoots. i can just see them sharing a beer looking over the internet storm they created and mwhahaing the pair of trolls.

----------


## darkseidpwns

Barbatos, Camazotz? Just throwing a bunch of names.

----------


## fanfan13

> 


Poor Dick...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Blame your costume and... flexibility.

----------


## Assam

> You know that they are in cahoots. i can just see them sharing a beer looking over the internet storm they created and mwhahaing the pair of trolls.


Tynion: "Tom, Tim, can I be one of the cool kids?" 

Seeley: "Only once you start a complete internet shitstorm." 

Tynion: "Um, I could make the readers think that one of the characters is dead for the two weeks in between issues." 

King: "Overdone" 

Seeley: "Oh, how about you make it look like Stephanie Brown beat Batman in a straight fight? Or that you're bringing back EvilCass? I'll even have Dick talk trash about her in his solo book like he used to to go along with it." 

Tynion: "Are you guys sure that's a good idea?" 

Seeley and King: "MWAHAHAHAHA!" 

...

This is what my brain comes up with after being up for 24 hours straight.

----------


## Fergus

> Barbatos, Camazotz? Just throwing a bunch of names.


Where are you guys getting these names from?

----------


## Fergus

> Poor Dick... 
> 
> Blame your costume and... flexibility.


I was just thinking that. But yes the best thing about Dick Grayson is his personality.

----------


## Assam

> I was just thinking that. But yes the best thing about Dick Grayson is his personality.


Well, at least when he's not being written as Batman-lite.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Where are you guys getting these names from?


Wiki LOL, Barbatos is a demon in myth. In Batman canon Miagani tribe gave that name to Bruce when he time travelled and worshipped him. Camazotz is the Batgod in Mayan mythology, it translates to as Deathbat in English. Snyder had Riddler make a Camazotz riddle in Zero Year.

----------


## Fergus

> Well, at least when he's not being written as Batman-lite.


Isn't that more the Red ham burglar's shtick  more than Dick's?

----------


## Fergus

> Wiki LOL, Barbatos is a demon in myth. In Batman canon Miagani tribe gave that name to Bruce when he time travelled and worshipped him. Camazotz is the Batgod in Mayan mythology, it translates to as Deathbat in English. Snyder had Riddler make a Camazotz riddle in Zero Year.


I find these names hard to pronounce but I like Deathbat and Hellbat but mostly I just like Batman for Damian.

----------


## Assam

> Isn't that more the Red ham burglar's shtick  more than Dick's?


Nah. A lot of writers, usually in Bat crossovers or in solo books, rarely in Titans, choose to forget Dick's actual personality, instead replacing it with a personality which resembles Bruce's...if he was even more of a dick.

----------


## Fergus

> Nah. A lot of writers, usually in Bat crossovers or in solo books, rarely in Titans, choose to forget Dick's actual personality, instead replacing it with a personality which resembles Bruce's...if he was even more of a dick.


Is this a Cass thing? Because I know you've been very vocal about him being a dick [pun very much intended] to her.

----------


## Assam

> Is this a Cass thing? Because I know you've been very vocal about him being a dick [pun very much intended] to her.


Only partially. Just in general, he's sometimes written as dark, broody, and rude to everyone around him. Sound familiar?

----------


## Fergus

> Only partially. Just in general, he's sometimes written as dark, broody, and rude to everyone around him. Sound familiar?


Damian?  :Stick Out Tongue:  lol joke

Edit 
Yeah those never work Dick the real Dick Grayson is sunny and cheeky that's the guy I'm talking about.

----------


## darkseidpwns

Deathbat does sound cool.

----------


## Assam

> Deathbat does sound cool.


I'm sorry. At this point, any name with "Death", "Blood", "Hell", or "Gun" just screams trying too hard, for me.

----------


## fanfan13

> Deathbat does sound cool.


Sounds the same like Deathwing to me tho.

----------


## dietrich

> Tynion: "Tom, Tim, can I be one of the cool kids?" 
> 
> Seeley: "Only once you start a complete internet shitstorm." 
> 
> Tynion: "Um, I could make the readers think that one of the characters is dead for the two weeks in between issues." 
> 
> King: "Overdone" 
> 
> Seeley: "Oh, how about you make it look like Stephanie Brown beat Batman in a straight fight? Or that you're bringing back EvilCass? I'll even have Dick talk trash about her in his solo book like he used to to go along with it." 
> ...


I like that. Tynion stikes me as the try too hard type and the wants to belong type. You have to admit that his current storylines are getting buzz. We'll see how this Shiva thing does so far Seeley is King troll.

----------


## darkseidpwns

Its about execution and character, Slade, Wade and Floyd rock those names. Deathwing is the guy with the nipple rings, his name is the last thing he needs to worry about.

----------


## dietrich

I quite like Deathbat sure it's similar to Deathwing and some might consider it kewl but damian can rock it. He's cool enough to get away with it.

----------


## Fergus

Yes I agree Damian can pull it off. He pulled off Redbird and a costume with feathers all over the neck. He can pull off Deathbat.

----------


## dietrich

> Yes I agree Damian can pull it off. He pulled off Redbird and a costume with feathers all over the neck. He can pull off Deathbat.


Exactly. 

Serious questuion where did he get that costume from and the Batboy one? Like who made it?

----------


## Fergus

> Exactly. 
> 
> Serious questuion where did he get that costume from and the Batboy one? Like who made it?


Not Alfred that for darn sure. Likely custom made.

It is a jazzy little number isn't it.

----------


## Assam

> Exactly. 
> 
> Serious questuion where did he get that costume from and the Batboy one? Like who made it?


He probably got it from the guy who designed Tim's Mr. Sarcastic costume.

----------


## dietrich

> Not Alfred that for darn sure. Likely custom made.
> 
> It is a jazzy little number isn't it.


Isn't it just! Going by all his Batman outfit choices he does have a flair for the dramtic and he clearly went to the Dick Grayson school of costuming.

----------


## dietrich

> He probably got it from the guy who designed Tim's Mr. Sarcastic costume.


Oh lol I remember that.

----------


## Fergus

> Isn't it just! Going by all his Batman outfit choices he does have a flair for the dramtic and he clearly went to the Dick Grayson school of costuming.


Plus both his parents are quite overly dramatic. It's in his genes and Disco Dick's influences are obvious.

----------


## fanfan13

Names aside, I've had this in my mind for awhile, don't you think it's kinda weird a lot of people are more used to refer Damian as "Damian/Damian Wayne" instead of "Robin"? Even myself included. Sometimes I even forgot he is Robin. He is Damian.

edit: even this thread doesn't have "Robin" on the title.

----------


## Fergus

> Names aside, I've had this in my mind for awhile, don't you think it's kinda weird a lot of people are more used to refer Damian as "Damian/Damian Wayne" instead of "Robin"? Even myself included. Sometimes I even forgot he is Robin. He is Damian.
> 
> edit: even this thread doesn't have "Robin" on the title.


Yeah that is because Damian unlike the others isn't just Robin . He is Damian Wayne son of Batman and grandson of the Demon 1st and Robin 2nd.

He is a lot more than just his mantle which is something he has above all the other sidekicks.

----------


## dietrich

Yes @fergus is correct Damian is Damian Wayne first and Robin 2nd. I hope that it carries on and more and more people keep doing that. The more Damian Wayne is known and part of pop culture the more he will endure and higher his chances of surviving outside the robin mantle. We don't want him to suffer the Tim Drake curse.

I mean when you think about the Robin debate we were having yesterday. As far as concerned Robin should be special and it isn't. Batman's sidekick's should be an exclusive club and it currently isn't so the fact that Damian is more son of batman and less robin is  a plus.

Son of Batman there's only one.

It's something none of the others can lay claim and it's a definite plus. There's a reason why there's a lot of hate directed at Damian from people claiming Batman shouldn't have a biological son.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Yeah that is because Damian unlike the others isn't just Robin . He is Damian Wayne son of Batman and grandson of the Demon 1st and Robin 2nd.
> 
> He is a lot more than just his mantle which is something he has above all the other sidekicks.


That's why I posted this a few pages back

----------


## CPSparkles

> Names aside, I've had this in my mind for awhile, don't you think it's kinda weird a lot of people are more used to refer Damian as "Damian/Damian Wayne" instead of "Robin"? Even myself included. Sometimes I even forgot he is Robin. He is Damian.
> 
> edit: even this thread doesn't have "Robin" on the title.


Yeah I noticed that too.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> Isn't it just! Going by all his Batman outfit choices he does have a flair for the dramtic and he clearly went to the Dick Grayson school of costuming.


It would be special order and I love that Damian has such a flair for design and style. I can just imagine him labouring all night designing costumes and outfits. Not very Ninja is it.

----------


## dietrich

> That's why I posted this a few pages back


I love Daddy Bruce and little Demon son. Bruce was drawn extra gritty in the B&R series not like the male model Finch makes him or the biddy eyed pretty boy that Capullo draws. This Batman is a dad he looks the part and I love t those other versions aren't.

----------


## fanfan13

I guess you guys are right. I also get the same "Son of Batman 1st, Robin 2nd" vibe coming out of Damian. That got me thinking perhaps if someday he will grow out the Robin name and mantle, he can just use his own name instead. Just Damian. Without the Wayne and God forbids the al Ghul.

----------


## dietrich

> It would be special order and I love that Damian has such a flair for design and style. I can just imagine him labouring all night designing costumes and outfits. Not very Ninja is it.


Not not Ninja but it's LOA have you seen Ra's and his luxurious silks and robes? My boy wants to looks stylish while fighting crime. They all do.

If those outfits were custom made then surly the maker would be able to id the wearer or connect the order to the vigilante. Therefore his secret id is blown.

Also why did he have that RedBird outfit and identity? Does he have more spare costumes and identities that we don't know about?

----------


## dietrich

> I guess you guys are right. I also get the same "Son of Batman 1st, Robin 2nd" vibe coming out of Damian. That got me thinking perhaps if someday he will grow out the Robin name and mantle, he can just use his own name instead. Just Damian. Without the Wayne and God forbids the al Ghul.


I don't mind if one the 'Damian' just takes off. That would be the best thing ever because then it's all him. But I see more Damian Wayne becoming a thing than just Damian since there is another Damian in DC already affiliated with the LOA. Damien Darhk and there is also the most famous Damian of them all. The anti Christ from Omen.

Why god forbid Al Ghul? do you not like the Al Ghul side? 

I love it. It adds to who he is. He is part of two great dynasties.

----------


## adrikito

> I guess you guys are right. I also get the same "Son of Batman 1st, Robin 2nd" vibe coming out of Damian. That got me thinking perhaps if someday he will grow out the Robin name and mantle, he can just use his own name instead. Just Damian. Without the Wayne and God forbids the al Ghul.


The Al Ghul blood.. Damian is the only with that blood that I don´t hate... I hate Talia more than his father after Damian death.

----------


## dietrich

> The Al Ghul blood.. Damian is the only with that blood that I don´t hate... I hate Talia more than his father after Damian death.


Yeah Talia went crazy in Batman Inc. I wonder if she'll ever redeem herself? She was Badass in it though.
It felt god to see them fighting as a family in Son of Batman but I don't actually want them to be a Family. I don't like Bruce and Talia as a couple.

----------


## adrikito

That madness... his father blood..

----------


## Pohzee

I don't want to see Damian grow up anytime soon. The reason his character is likeable is because his abrasive, egotisitcal personality contrasts with his age and size. He has a lot of growing up to do to be a likeable adult, because his current personality wouldn't be endearing in the slightest.

----------


## dietrich

> I don't want to see Damian grow up anytime soon. The reason his character is likeable is because his abrasive, egotisitcal personality contrasts with his age and size. He has a lot of growing up to do to be a likeable adult, because his current personality wouldn't be endearing in the slightest.


I don't want him to grow up soon either but I wouldn't mind some else worlds or stories based in the future with him as Batman.

----------


## Assam

> I don't want to see Damian grow up anytime soon. The reason his character is likeable is because his abrasive, egotisitcal personality contrasts with his age and size. He has a lot of growing up to do to be a likeable adult, because his current personality wouldn't be endearing in the slightest.


I still REALLY hope what Alfred joked about in Batgirl #17 comes to pass, and Damian ends up being short forever. Not just because it would be funny, but because otherwise, we'll have 4 white, black-haired, tall, muscular guys as the male Robins, and I think that'll make them each stand out less in group shots.

----------


## millernumber1

> I still REALLY hope what Alfred joked about in Batgirl #17 comes to pass, and Damian ends up being short forever. Not just because it would be funny, but because otherwise, we'll have 4 white, black-haired, tall, muscular guys as the male Robins, and I think that'll make them each stand out less in group shots.


I think Tim is still going to be pretty short.  :Smile:  Also, much as I'm not a huge fan of bringing it up, Damian is hapa of some sort.

----------


## millernumber1

> I don't want him to grow up soon either but I wouldn't mind some else worlds or stories based in the future with him as Batman.


I would love some DamianBatman stories, but I don't want them to be in the nihilistic world of Batman 666. It was a fun AU, but I don't want the future to be that bleak.

----------


## Assam

> I think Tim is still going to be pretty short.  Also, much as I'm not a huge fan of bringing it up, Damian is hapa of some sort.


Dick isn't completely white either. Doesn't change the fact they're both still drawn completely pasty.

----------


## dietrich

> I would love some DamianBatman stories, but I don't want them to be in the nihilistic world of Batman 666. It was a fun AU, but I don't want the future to be that bleak.


That was a fun story but I'm with you I don't want that future for Damian or Gotham.

----------


## fanfan13

> Why god forbid Al Ghul? do you not like the Al Ghul side? 
> 
> I love it. It adds to who he is. He is part of two great dynasties.


I don't hate the al Ghul name. The way I put the words was a bit misleading I guess.

To me the name Damian al Ghul is only a blood, but is also a symbol. It's his past, a belief he grew up with, a mark of Ra's al Ghul inheritor, _a symbol of evilness_, aka something that Damian has done a very hard work to get away from. It represents his character development. The same way he no longer sees himself as Ra's al Ghul in the mirror, but Batman. He chose to be the Wayne.

That aside, he knows he can never dismiss the al Ghul name, because it's still his family after all. It's still part of his legacy. That's why the whole Wayne first, al Ghul second thing.

So, for him to use the name again means that he has chosen to throw away the good in him and side with evil. It represents the inversion of his development, or should I boldly say, a regression for everything he has worked his best for all this time. My point is, to me Damian al Ghul is adversary to the Bat legacy. 

By now I hope you understand why I prefer he uses the Wayne name rather than the al Ghul. It doesn't mean I hate the al Ghul, nor do I dislike the part of him that makes him diverse (seriously there are people out there who think of people who prefer the Wayne are against diversity. I literally saw someone who whined about another one who headcanons Damian having Martha's nose as dismissing his Arab heritage due to making him looks less Arab or whatever).. 




> I don't want to see Damian grow up anytime soon. The reason his character is likeable is because his abrasive, egotisitcal personality contrasts with his age and size. He has a lot of growing up to do to be a likeable adult, because his current personality wouldn't be endearing in the slightest.


THIS THIS THIS. Even when he was aged up to be 13 I was like "Nooooooo, Dami, I don't want you to grow up" but since the writers and artists write and draw him the same as he was 10, I don't have that problem anymore. 




> I would love some DamianBatman stories, but I don't want them to be in the nihilistic world of Batman 666. It was a fun AU, but I don't want the future to be that bleak.


Agreed. As much as I love a badass Batman, 666 is just too dark (and bald) to my liking.

----------


## Batarang

> Dick isn't completely white either. Doesn't change the fact they're both still drawn completely pasty.


They are Robins, Robins have to look like little Bruce clones but i don't know why lol

----------


## dietrich

> I still REALLY hope what Alfred joked about in Batgirl #17 comes to pass, and Damian ends up being short forever. Not just because it would be funny, but because otherwise, we'll have 4 white, black-haired, tall, muscular guys as the male Robins, and I think that'll make them each stand out less in group shots.


I really wish Damian was drawn a bit more tan.

I'm torn I find it funny that he loses it when Jon teases him. It makes sense that he has a Napoleon complex but I also liked him as a huge bald dude who lived with his cat in 666.

What does hapa mean?

----------


## Assam

> I really wish Damian was drawn a bit more tan.
> 
> I'm torn I find it funny that he loses it when Jon teases him. It makes sense that he has a Napoleon complex but I also liked him as a huge bald dude who lived with his cat in 666.
> 
> What does hapa mean?


Hapa just means mixed ethnicity. 

And I agree. I wish Damian was a bit darker skinned.

----------


## dietrich

> I don't hate the al Ghul name. The way I put the words was a bit misleading I guess.
> 
> To me the name Damian al Ghul is only a blood, but is also a symbol. It's his past, a belief he grew up with, a mark of Ra's al Ghul inheritor, _a symbol of evilness_, aka something that Damian has done a very hard work to get away from. It represents his character development. The same way he no longer sees himself as Ra's al Ghul in the mirror, but Batman. He chose to be the Wayne.
> 
> That aside, he knows he can never dismiss the al Ghul name, because it's still his family after all. It's still part of his legacy. That's why the whole Wayne first, al Ghul second thing.
> 
> So, for him to use the name again means that he has chosen to throw away the good in him and side with evil. It represents the inversion of his development, or should I boldly say, a regression for everything he has worked his best for all this time. My point is, to me Damian al Ghul is adversary to the Bat legacy. 
> 
> By now I hope you understand why I prefer he uses the Wayne name rather than the al Ghul. It doesn't mean I hate the al Ghul, nor do I dislike the part of him that makes him diverse (seriously there are people out there who think of people who prefer the Wayne are against diversity. I literally saw someone who whined about another one who headcanons Damian having Martha's nose as dismissing his Arab heritage due to making him looks less Arab or whatever)..


Oh gosh no I didn't mean that. I understand and it was as I suspected the Al Ghul side as much as I like it they are evil and bat shit crazy and I'm glad he turned his back on em.

----------


## dietrich

> Hapa just means mixed ethnicity. 
> 
> And I agree. I wish Damian was a bit darker skinned.


Ah you learn something new everyday.

I don't know which would be funnier if Damian ended up shorter or taller than Tim

----------


## Assam

> Ah you learn something new everyday.
> 
> I don't know which would be funnier if Damian ended up shorter or taller than Tim


Hold on a second. Just thought of this. Is your dislike for Tim the same as mine for Dick? You don't like him because of his tumultuous relationship with Damian? 

I'm in no position to judge you for thinking like that; I'm just curious. Personally, I find their relationship to be gobsmackingly hilarious. 

Oh, and Damian continuing to be shorter than Tim I think would be funnier.

----------


## millernumber1

> That was a fun story but I'm with you I don't want that future for Damian or Gotham.


But I wouldn't mind some more stories in that universe as long as it was clearly AU...and not the really silly Damian Son of Batman miniseries.




> Agreed. As much as I love a badass Batman, 666 is just too dark (and bald) to my liking.


Hahaha, I totally forgot the baldness!




> They are Robins, Robins have to look like little Bruce clones but i don't know why lol


Reminds me of that comic where Bruce looks at all the Robins and says he will put them inside himself: http://www.shortpacked.com/2011/comi...d/inventory-3/




> I don't know which would be funnier if Damian ended up shorter or taller than Tim


Both!

----------


## fanfan13

> Ah you learn something new everyday.
> 
> I don't know which would be funnier if Damian ended up shorter or taller than Tim


lol I learn new English words every time I am in this forum. Hapa is one of them.

I like Damian to end up being the tallest as an adult, even taller than Bruce. For now I am happy he is smaller than everyone, even than this:



taken from tumblr.

----------


## millernumber1

> lol I learn new English words every time I am in this forum. Hapa is one of them.


It's actually Hawai'ian.  :Smile:

----------


## fanfan13

> Reminds me of that comic where Bruce looks at all the Robins and says he will put them inside himself: http://www.shortpacked.com/2011/comi...d/inventory-3/


LOL poor Steph  :Stick Out Tongue:  

oh and Damian does no longer have blue eyes these days. Take that Bruce!




> It's actually Hawai'ian.


that makes it even better!

----------


## millernumber1

> LOL poor Steph  
> 
> oh and Damian does no longer have blue eyes these days. Take that Bruce!


I just like to remember this: page.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> Hold on a second. Just thought of this. Is your dislike for Tim the same as mine for Dick? You don't like him because of his tumultuous relationship with Damian? 
> 
> I'm in no position to judge you for thinking like that; I'm just curious. Personally, I find their relationship to be gobsmackingly hilarious. 
> 
> Oh, and Damian continuing to be shorter than Tim I think would be funnier.


Yeah that's pretty much it. I wrote a whole essay on it on this very thread.

I find that they are both dick's to each other and cos I like Damian so much I must admit it makes me not have too much sympathy for Tim at The times when I ought to like when he lost robin.
However most of my feelings for Tim arise from the way Tim fans treat/talk about Damian. When Started reading comics I came online to seek out other readers since most of my friends didn't share my new passion and was confronted by this wall of hate from Tim Drake fans that is where it started really. That's what really got me disliking Tim and that's what turned not caring into hating.

I lot of that fandom hate has died down now and most of the rivalry is no longer relevant but I've never been able to care for Tim since.

----------


## dietrich

> I just like to remember this: page.jpg


Now this why can't the bat family just be this.

----------


## millernumber1

> Now this why can't the bat family just be this.


I'm with you, friend.  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> But I wouldn't mind some more stories in that universe as long as it was clearly AU...and not the really silly Damian Son of Batman miniseries.


Damian son of Batman was just trash. I hope they revisit the 666 AU or even the Just. I liked The Just universe.

----------


## dietrich

> I'm with you, friend.


I don't know why there has to be so much angst. I like happy fun stories, I get that that can't be all stories but it seems that it's a lot of the batfamily stories in recent years.

----------


## Assam

> I don't know why there has to be so much angst. I like happy fun stories, I get that that can't be all stories but it seems that it's a lot of the batfamily stories in recent years.


I really do wish everyone in the Family could just get along...except for Tim and Damian. Those two's mutual hatred is too brilliant to give up.

----------


## fanfan13

> Damin son of Batman was just trash. I hope they revisit the 666 AU or even the Just. I liked The Just universe.


The Just universe I think is silly. I like the concept though.

and lol at Alexis x Damian x Chris.




> I really do wish everyone in the Family could just get along...except for Tim and Damian. Those two's mutual hatred is too brilliant to give up.


Even more brilliant when people make it a meme.

----------


## millernumber1

> Damian son of Batman was just trash. I hope they revisit the 666 AU or even the Just. I liked The Just universe.


I'm not familiar with The Just - what's that? Does Damian feature in it?




> I don't know why there has to be so much angst. I like happy fun stories, I get that that can't be all stories but it seems that it's a lot of the batfamily stories in recent years.


Well, this is Batman, who watched his parents murdered for no good reason as a kid. Angst is built into the entire Batman story. But I agree - we need counterbalances. There is some of that in Super Powers, though that skews a bit younger than I usually read. And Teen Titans is pretty solid on hitting the dark and the light.

----------


## dietrich

> I really do wish everyone in the Family could just get along...except for Tim and Damian. Those two's mutual hatred is too brilliant to give up.


It's not just me the family has been extra angsty hasn't it?

----------


## Assam

> Yeah that's pretty much it. I wrote a whole essay on it on this very thread.
> 
> I find that they are both dick's to each other and cos I like Damian so much I must admit it makes me not have too much sympathy for Tim at The times when I ought to like when he lost robin.
> However most of my feelings for Tim arise from the way Tim fans treat/talk about Damian. When Started reading comics I came online to seek out other readers since most of my friends didn't share my new passion and was confronted by this wall of hate from Tim Drake fans that is where it started really. That's what really got me disliking Tim and that's what turned not caring into hating.
> 
> I lot of that fandom hate has died down now and most of the rivalry is no longer relevant but I've never been able to care for Tim since.


That's pretty understandable. Sorry you had to deal with that. Much like with when Jaime Reyes replaced Ted Kord, the fanbase was bitter. 

Still, neither of those debates are nothing compared to the f**king blood baths between all the Batgirl factions. You'd think there'd only be 3 or at most 4 different wide spread opinions, but no, there's far more. And, speaking as a member of the Batgirl community, WE ARE FU**KING INSANE!

----------


## millernumber1

> I really do wish everyone in the Family could just get along...except for Tim and Damian. Those two's mutual hatred is too brilliant to give up.


I'm actually not a fan of it - because it seems that no writer can treat both of them fairly when they're in conflict. Either Tim is a failing punk (Tomasi), or Damian is a snotty brat (Fabian).

----------


## dietrich

> The Just universe I think is silly. I like the concept though.
> 
> and lol at Alexis x Damian x Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> Even more brilliant when people make it a meme.


It's that relationship that makes it so exciting and intriguing.

----------


## Assam

> It's not just me the family has been extra angsty hasn't it?


Ever since The New52, yeah. If Jean-Paul had been alive, I'd say things were PERFECT right before Flashpoint.

----------


## millernumber1

> It's not just me the family has been extra angsty hasn't it?


Hmm. It hasn't felt that way to me? It seems a bit less angsty than when Damian actually died?




> That's pretty understandable. Sorry you had to deal with that. Much like with when Jaime Reyes replaced Ted Kord, the fanbase was bitter. 
> 
> Still, neither of those debates are nothing compared to the f**king blood baths between all the Batgirl factions. You'd think there'd only be 3 or at most 4 different wide spread opinions, but no, there's far more. And, speaking as a member of the Batgirl community, WE ARE FU**KING INSANE!


Ahahaha. Yes. The Batgirl wars are a real thing.

----------


## dietrich

> I'm not familiar with The Just - what's that? Does Damian feature in it?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this is Batman, who watched his parents murdered for no good reason as a kid. Angst is built into the entire Batman story. But I agree - we need counterbalances. There is some of that in Super Powers, though that skews a bit younger than I usually read. And Teen Titans is pretty solid on hitting the dark and the light.


The just is the from Multiversity. It's a universe wher Damian is batman and is dating Alex Luthor though there are rumours that he is in love with Chris Kent who is Superman. It's a delightfully vain AU where everyone is super shallow and Superheores are like spoilt celebs who have nothing to do cos all crime is gone.

----------


## dietrich

> I'm actually not a fan of it - because it seems that no writer can treat both of them fairly when they're in conflict. Either Tim is a failing punk (Tomasi), or Damian is a snotty brat (Fabian).


Yeah there is definite bias as a Damian fan i hated the Red robin run which I felt portrayed Damian as a punk without any of his complexities. But it's Tim's book so I get it.

----------


## fanfan13

> I'm not familiar with The Just - what's that? Does Damian feature in it?


I've only gotten myself to read The Just not long after I joined this forum.

It's part of 52 universes. Earth-16 (also cameo-ing in Superman Rebirth: Multiplicity). It is a universe where the superheroes are the next generations of the former, which means Batman is Damian, Superman is Chris Kent, Green Arrow is Connor Hawke, and etc. But although there are superheroes, there aren't any villains left because the former has wiped out all of them and I remember there are Super Robots protecting the Earth. So the current heroes live like celebrities. It's silly.

The sillier part is the romance between Alexis Luthor (Lex's daughter) and Damian (and Chris). Alexis is jealous because she thinks Damian is in love with Chris rather than her and the fact that Damian doesn't deny at all.

----------


## dietrich

> That's pretty understandable. Sorry you had to deal with that. Much like with when Jaime Reyes replaced Ted Kord, the fanbase was bitter. 
> 
> Still, neither of those debates are nothing compared to the f**king blood baths between all the Batgirl factions. You'd think there'd only be 3 or at most 4 different wide spread opinions, but no, there's far more. And, speaking as a member of the Batgirl community, WE ARE FU**KING INSANE!


You know sometimes I think writers and companies fan these rivalry's on purpose. though I feel like in the Batgirl it's worse. It's not like Dick Grayson ever went back to Robin taking it from the current owner and at the same time was hammered into looking like a rip off of the person they were kicking out.


Yes it was quite the shock for me it was far from the welcoming community I had envisioned. Who knew comic book nerds could be so bitchy and mean. 
I get it now and as someone who loves a character I can see the irritation if you feel that someone is usurping your guy but back then it never occurred to me.

----------


## dietrich

> I've only gotten myself to read The Just not long after I joined this forum.
> 
> It's part of 52 universes. Earth-16 (also cameo-ing in Superman Rebirth: Multiplicity). It is a universe where the superheroes are the next generations of the former, which means Batman is Damian, Superman is Chris Kent, Green Arrow is Connor Hawke, and etc. But although there are superheroes, there aren't any villains left because the former has wiped out all of them and I remember there are Super Robots protecting the Earth. So the current heroes live like celebrities. It's silly.
> 
> The sillier part is the romance between Alexis Luthor (Lex's daughter) and Damian. Alexis is jealous because she thinks Damian is in love with Chris rather than her and the fact that Damian doesn't deny at all.


The fact that when Chris pops around Damian has to hide Alexis under a lead lined coat doesn't help matters much.

----------


## millernumber1

> The just is the from Multiversity. It's a universe wher Damian is batman and is dating Alex Luthor though there are rumours that he is in love with Chris Kent who is Superman. It's a delightfully vain AU where everyone is super shallow and Superheores are like spoilt celebs who have nothing to do cos all crime is gone.


Ah! That does sound ridiculous and fun in short periods.




> Yeah there is definite bias as a Damian fan i hated the Red robin run which I felt portrayed Damian as a punk without any of his complexities. But it's Tim's book so I get it.


I liked how Steph and Damian came to a mutual respect in the Batgirl series. I wish Tim and Damian had been written similarly - and I feel like that's how Damian refers to Tim in Teen Titans, as "a great man."

----------


## Assam

> You know sometimes I think writers and companies fan these rivalry's on purpose. though I feel like in the Batgirl it's worse. It's not like Dick Grayson ever went back to Robin taking it from the current owner and at the same time was hammered into looking like a rip off of the person they were kicking out.


If only if was as simple as: People who love Cass and Steph, and only love Babs as Oracle vs. People who think Babs is the only "real" Batgirl. There's also: Babs fans who HATE Cass and Steph for ever taking up the mantle at all, Huntress fans who hate Cass for taking what they thought was her right, Cass fans who hate Steph for the horrible way in which the mantle was passed, Steph and Cass fans who hate all versions of Barbara Gordon, Steph fans who hate Cass for reasons I don't even know how to explain, Bette Kane fans who think all these girls are just riding her coattails, and MANY, MANY MORE! 

"Sigh"

At least even thoguh they're not all his big sis like Steph, they all get on pretty well with Damian.

----------


## fanfan13

> The fact that when Chris pops around Damian has to hide Alexis under a lead lined coat doesn't help matters much.


lol I know Alexis and Chris do not get along because of their fathers but Damian also doesn't really have to do that  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> I liked how Steph and Damian came to a mutual respect in the Batgirl series. I wish Tim and Damian had been written similarly - and I feel like that's how Damian refers to Tim in Teen Titans, as "a great man."


I hope, like really hope, when Tim returns both of them have come into terms. I hope no one takes the other's bait seriously anymore.

^ @unclepulky: can't imagine the chaos in the Batgirl fandom... the dispute between Damian and Tim fans seems like nothing compared to that.

----------


## dietrich

> Ah! That does sound ridiculous and fun in short periods.
> 
> 
> 
> I liked how Steph and Damian came to a mutual respect in the Batgirl series. I wish Tim and Damian had been written similarly - and I feel like that's how Damian refers to Tim in Teen Titans, as "a great man."


Tim and Damian can never be like Steph and Damian. Steph is special her personality is different from Tim. Tim doesn't view Damian the way Steph does He takes him far too serious while Steph just sees him as a kid and treats him accordingly.

Steph and Dick are two people who know how to handle Damian. They are able to easily deflate and defuse him without any qualms. Damian has zero leverage with Steph and can never get under her skin or goad her but with Tim he's able to easily manipulate Tim's emotion's and knows exactly how to get under his skin and in his head.

I like how he tried to antagonise her and she was having none of it. Their interactions were so much fun. Who else could get away with getting Damian to go undercover as a kid or to use a bouncy house but Steph.

----------


## Assam

> Tim and Damian can never be like Steph and Damian. Steph is special her personality is different from Tim. Tim doesn't view Damian the way Steph does He takes him far too serious while Steph just sees him as a kid and treats him accordingly.
> 
> Steph and Dick are two people who know how to handle Damian. They are able to easily deflate and defuse him without any qualms. Damian has zero leverage with Steph and can never get under her skin or goad her but with Tim he's able to easily manipulate Tim's emotion's and knows exactly how to get under his skin and in his head.


You can throw Cass in with Dick and Steph in that regard. She was basically acting like a babysitter toward him in Gates of Gotham. Of course, THAT Cass was in her early 20's while current Cass in 14/15, so when Damian gets to meet the girls again, Steph will probably be the only one treating him appropriately.

----------


## dietrich

> You can throw Cass in with Dick and Steph in that regard. She was basically acting like a babysitter toward him in Gates of Gotham. Of course, THAT Cass was in her early 20's while current Cass in 14/15, so when Damian gets to meet the girls again, Steph will probably be the only one treating him appropriately.


Oh gosh I forgot that yeah she was another one who didn't raise to his shit. In fact Cass was extra cool with Damian. I wish more had been done with those two cos I remember that Damian had been really looking forward to meeting Cass.

Ugh I miss Batgirl Steph. Also wish she had more interaction with Damian.

----------


## dietrich

> lol I know Alexis and Chris do not get along because of their fathers but Damian also doesn't really have to do that


That just made the thing extra suspect and seemed to support the secretly in love thing.

----------


## millernumber1

> Oh gosh I forgot that yeah she was another one who didn't raise to his shit. In fact Cass was extra cool with Damian. I wish more had been done with those two cos I remember that Damian had been really looking forward to meeting Cass.
> 
> Ugh I miss Batgirl Steph. Also wish she had more interaction with Damian.


Yep yep yep.

----------


## Assam

> Oh gosh I forgot that yeah she was another one who didn't raise to his shit. In fact Cass was extra cool with Damian. I wish more had been done with those two cos I remember that Damian had been really looking forward to meeting Cass.
> 
> Ugh I miss Batgirl Steph. Also wish she had more interaction with Damian.


Much as I'm usually opposed to headcanon, it's mine that Damian had a crush on Cass, and his being rude to her was his way of hiding it, whether he realized it or not. 

I REALLY hope that Damain is the "unexpected" ally who comes to help Steph in her adventure after the Cass arc. If they can even capture an iota of their original relationship, I'll be happy.

----------


## dietrich

> Much as I'm usually opposed to headcanon, it's mine that Damian had a crush on Cass, and his being rude to her was his way of hiding it, whether he realized it or not. 
> 
> I REALLY hope that Damain is the "unexpected" ally who comes to help Steph in her adventure after the Cass arc. If they can even capture an iota of their original relationship, I'll be happy.


I saw that solicit and I secretly wished for a second that he would be the one but I'm just not that lucky.

Cass does seem to posses all the qualities that a person like Damian would find attractive.

----------


## fanfan13

no one said this but hey congratulations on reaching 200 pages! and 8 more posts to ne 3000 replies.

it feels like yesterday this thread had just reached 100 pages. it's already 200!

anyway, taken from Dick's thread:




> Nightwing 18 Variant Cover


Damian looks older there...

----------


## dragons06

> no one said this but hey congratulations on reaching 200 pages! and 8 more posts to ne 3000 replies.
> 
> it feels like yesterday this thread had just reached 100 pages. it's already 200!
> 
> anyway, taken from Dick's thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Damian looks older there...


looks bloody awesome, congratulations on 200 pages guys!!!!
Damian and Dick For Life!!!!
so good to have Damian involved in three books ^^

----------


## ayanestar

> Damian looks older there...


Well it's a Variant Cover by Ivan Reis, his art usually makes everyone look older and more mature. I love it but I prefer petit Damian like I already said once I'm not ready for Damian to grow up lmao he looks like 16 or smth no thanks  :Confused: 
Anyway congrats to 200 pages  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

Yea 200 pages.

Damian getting so upset about those tweets got me thinking of this



Also Damian Wayne billionare mankid obsessing and getting pissed over tweets when he should be doing more important stuff remind anyone of someone else? 

Anyway can't wait for Wednesday's issue

----------


## adrikito

200 PAGES. 

With one image of the best batman and Robin team.. GREAT...   :Cool:   :Wink:   With the exception of Pyg..  :Frown:

----------


## dietrich

> 200 PAGES. 
> 
> With one image of the best batman and Robin team.. GREAT...     With the exception of Pyg..


Oh I like Pyg and his dolls so freaky.

I hope he gives Damian another lap dance.

----------


## adrikito

> Oh I like Pyg and his dolls so freaky.
> 
> I hope he gives Damian another lap dance.


Is not only him, I dislike another batvillains.. 

His "ability" is something unpleasant for me..

----------


## Fergus

> Yea 200 pages.
> 
> Damian getting so upset about those tweets got me thinking of this
> 
> 
> 
> Also Damian Wayne billionaire mankid obsessing and getting pissed over tweets when he should be doing more important stuff remind anyone of someone else? 
> 
> Anyway can't wait for Wednesday's issue


I would say Trump but he isn't a billionaire  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CPSparkles

When Batgirls come to visit Bruce's new son Damian

----------


## CPSparkles

Their 1st meeting Damian and Tim

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## dietrich

> When Batgirls come to visit Bruce's new son Damian


Oh really poor Damian and he's crying too His brothers are shits for taking pictures instead of helping.
Bless look at his bow.
Did Jason make a sandwich instead of helping? at least his frock matches his eyes.

----------


## dietrich

> 


LoL I would have loved to have seen the fight between Damian and the Lion.

----------


## Batarang

that lion looks really disturbed... lol

----------


## dietrich

> that lion looks really disturbed... lol


It does doesn't it. The band aid and black eye are a nice touch.

----------


## adrikito

> when batgirls come to visit bruce's new son damian


hahahahahahahaha.. POOR DAMIAN.

----------


## dietrich

Damian's deepest darkest fears. Supergirl #63



I love this panel so much because

1, it taught us that Damian Wayne is a Jedi. His ninja mind training means mind tricks don't work on him.
2, it shows that he cares for his family and doesn't want to kill them despite knowing a thousand was to do so. He isn't evil or a killer contrary to what some fans and Tim Drake might say.
3, He cares about Steph

I don't like however that Gordon makes it in over Jason.

----------


## adrikito

> Damian's deepest darkest fears. Supergirl #63
> 
> 
> 
> I love this panel so much because
> 
> 1, it taught us that Damian Wayne is a Jedi. His ninja mind training means mind tricks don't work on him.
> 2, it shows that he cares for his family and doesn't want to kill them despite knowing a thousand was to do so. He isn't evil or a killer contrary to what some fans and Tim Drake might say.
> 3, He cares about Steph
> ...


I see this cover previously.. I liked.

----------


## Alycat

> Damian's deepest darkest fears. Supergirl #63
> 
> 
> 
> I love this panel so much because
> 
> 1, it taught us that Damian Wayne is a Jedi. His ninja mind training means mind tricks don't work on him.
> 2, it shows that he cares for his family and doesn't want to kill them despite knowing a thousand was to do so. He isn't evil or a killer contrary to what some fans and Tim Drake might say.
> 3, He cares about Steph
> ...


I mean it makes sense. Jason was a clear enemy at that point. Gordon was not.

----------


## dietrich

> I mean it makes sense. Jason was a clear enemy at that point. Gordon was not.


Snap your totally right I forgot that.

----------


## Assam

> When Batgirls come to visit Bruce's new son Damian


I love how while Dick and Tim are with their girlfriends, Cass and Jason are just chilling out with their sandwiches. XD

----------


## dietrich

> I love how while Dick and Tim are with their girlfriends, Cass and Jason are just chilling out with their sandwiches. XD


I wonder whose idea it was to grab a bite. And I have to say that as much as I adore aristocratic bratty mini assassin Damian I also really love this artist's one year old version. This Damian has a distinct personality that I could imagine in comic Damian when he was one and I love that the artist maintains that personality and look in all their works and as he ages him.

----------


## Assam

> I wonder whose idea it was to grab a bite. And I have to say that as much as I adore aristocratic bratty mini assassin Damian I also really love this artist's one year old version. This Damian has a distinct personality that I could imagine in comic Damian when he was one and I love that the artist maintains that personality and look in all their works and as he ages him.


Completely agree about baby Damian. The artist did a great job giving him a lot of personality in just a few panels. 

As for Cass and Jason...

Jason: "You old enough to drink?" 
Cass: "I DON'T KNOW!"
Jason: "Oh, that's write, you had your whole history changed. Sucks to be you! Haw Haw!" 
Cass: *Decks Jason*
From the floor and bleeding: "If I make us sandwiches, will we be even?"

----------


## dietrich

> Completely agree about baby Damian. The artist did a great job giving him a lot of personality in just a few panels. 
> 
> As for Cass and Jason...
> 
> Jason: "You old enough to drink?" 
> Cass: "I DON'T KNOW!"
> Jason: "Oh, that's write, you had your whole history changed. Sucks to be you! Haw Haw!" 
> Cass: *Decks Jason*
> From the floor and bleeding: "If I make us sandwiches, will we be even?"


Haha aww poor Cass DC screwing with her and poor Jason though Jason looks the type that would enjoy getting smacked around. They both look king of sullen in that panel.

----------


## Fergus

> When Batgirls come to visit Bruce's new son Damian


This is the most darling thing. Damian's onesie is funky and adorable and his face is just precious. This artist is very talented and seems to do a lot of baby Damian shorts.

I'm not one for saccharine family moments and don't like the idea of a loved up batfamily but I enjoyed this batfamily.

----------


## Fergus

> Their 1st meeting Damian and Tim


I'm T** Wayne. What a colossal douche nozzle.

----------


## CPSparkles

> This is the most darling thing. Damian's onesie is funky and adorable and his face is just precious. This artist is very talented and seems to do a lot of baby Damian shorts.
> 
> I'm not one for saccharine family moments and don't like the idea of a loved up batfamily but I enjoyed this batfamily.


Oh this version of Damian is super adorable and the artist does do a LOT of one year old Damian shorts and they are super adorable.

I love the onsie and the fact that he is playing Batman Superman and Superman is the damsel who is tied up.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I'm T** Wayne. What a colossal douche nozzle.


Changing his name wasn't a good move especially when none of the others kids abandoned their family name pretty sure most people who get adopted at an older age or who weren't given up by their parents don't normally change their name. It's smacks of disloyalty and leaves an unsavoury taste in ones mouth. I don't know why the writers did that with Tim and not the others but all it did was make Tim look very bad.

I also wonder how Bruce with all his father and family issues how he would feel about someone giving their fathers name just lie that especially when there was literally zero need for him to do so. Who he be okay with the fact that Tim was so quick to abandon his family name for his. Would he be pleased or disappointed?

Personally I think that would sit well with him.

----------


## Godlike13

I always thought Tim taking Bruce's name at like the age of 17 was a huge insult to his father. A father who was killed because he was Robin.

----------


## Assam

> I always thought Tim taking Bruce name at like the age of 17 was a huge insult to his father. A father who was killed because he was Robin.


Agreed. The only Batkid who should have the Wayne name besides Damian  is Cass, since Dick and Tim love their parents, and Jason is conflicted, to the point where even though he probably SHOULD hate his parents, he doesn't.

----------


## dietrich

> Changing his name wasn't a good move especially when none of the others kids abandoned their family name pretty sure most people who get adopted at an older age or who weren't given up by their parents don't normally change their name. It's smacks of disloyalty and leaves an unsavoury taste in ones mouth. I don't know why the writers did that with Tim and not the others but all it did was make Tim look very bad.
> 
> I also wonder how Bruce with all his father and family issues how he would feel about someone giving their fathers name just lie that especially when there was literally zero need for him to do so. Who he be okay with the fact that Tim was so quick to abandon his family name for his. Would he be pleased or disappointed?
> 
> Personally I think that would sit well with him.


They did give a reason for him taking the name but it was super lame and didn't make sense. For business reasons if Damian Wayne can turn up out of nowhere no one having met him before and take over business at Wayne Enterprises then Tim Drake who is a known presence and who is legally adopted should have even less problems. I doubt Damian walks around with his birth certificate point is the board and everyone knew and had more reason to do business with Tim than a rude 10 year old they have never seen claiming to be Bruce's kid.

It was just unfortunate. The real reason why they gave him the Wayne name and not any other of Bruce's kids is that Tim was being lined up as heir to Bruce. Then some Scottish bastard showed up with a shiny better actual Wayne and threw a spanner in the works so Tim was left looking disloyal and pathetic. Not Tim's fault really just one writer offering the powers that be a better option and the powers running with it. 

Ideas are rejected all the time it's just that in Tim's case we had to read the rejected idea and see it get abandoned halfway through before our very eyes.

That moment in Red Robin when Dick chose Damian and Tim punched Damian saying my name is Tim Wayne I felt so bad for him. That was the lamest and most pathetic move ever and he came across as a whinny wanna be Wayne. Like a desperate rejected kid masquerading under a fake name.

And no I don't think a person like Bruce who is very much about family would approve would approve. I just don't know what the writers were thinking. 

The Batman story is so much about father and sons [and family] from Bruce and the loss of his father to him becoming one to Dick, to Bruce becoming one himself and even to Dick becoming a surrogate father to Damian. The narrative is crammed with it so to have Tim dishonour his father by adopting the Wayne family name that was not well thought out. 

And Tim is supposed to be the smart one smh.

----------


## dietrich

> I always thought Tim taking Bruce's name at like the age of 17 was a huge insult to his father. A father who was killed because he was Robin.


It was highly insulting and made him seem callous.

----------


## CPSparkles

The writers dropped the ball on that. I'm glad that rubbish is no longer relevant to Tim's character but the memory still sucks. Not his best moment.

----------


## rui no onna

> When Batgirls come to visit Bruce's new son Damian


The little devil in me makes me think Bruce is gonna ask for copies of the pics instead of reprimanding them for playing dress up with baby Damian.

----------


## juan678

art by ??? parody video Viral BBC

----------


## Aahz

> Agreed. The only Batkid who should have the Wayne name besides Damian  is Cass, since Dick and Tim love their parents, and Jason is conflicted, to the point where even though he probably SHOULD hate his parents, he doesn't.


Jason loved at least his (step-)mother. In his original origin story he still had a photo of her in his apartment.

----------


## Aahz

> As for Cass and Jason...
> 
> Jason: "You old enough to drink?" 
> Cass: "I DON'T KNOW!"
> Jason: "Oh, that's write, you had your whole history changed. Sucks to be you! Haw Haw!" 
> Cass: *Decks Jason*
> From the floor and bleeding: "If I make us sandwiches, will we be even?"


The thing is that Jason is also not old enough to drink, and that Cass was pre flashpoint actually half a year older than Jason.

----------


## Assam

> The thing is that Jason is also not old enough to drink, and that Cass was pre flashpoint actually half a year older than Jason.


And yet now, Jason at least looks the same age as Dick, is seen drinking, and Cass has gone from being 21, her age right before flashpoint, to 14/15. As I had Cass say, "I DON'T KNOW!"

----------


## Aahz

> And yet now, Jason at least looks the same age as Dick, is seen drinking,


But since Dick is only 21, Jason should at most be 19.




> Cass has gone from being 21, her age right before flashpoint, to 14/15.


 She was probably roughly 19 pre flashpoint, and is now most likely 15-17 (in B&RE they estimated that she was 10-12 in the flashbacks, and these were set 5 years in the past).

I really hope that come up with a a more reasonable time line and fix the ages once the whole 10 missing years thing is over.

----------


## Assam

> But since Dick is only 21, Jason should at most be 19.
> 
>   She was probably roughly 19 pre flashpoint, and is now most likely 15-17 (in B&RE they estimated that she was 10-12 in the flashbacks, and these were set 5 years in the past).
> 
> I really hope that come up with a a more reasonable time line and fix the ages once the whole 10 missing years thing is over.


Yeah, somehow DC mas made their time scale more confusing than ever. 

Also, Cass was, at youngest, 20 Pre-Flashpoint. She was stated to be 17 when first introduced, and a little under half way through her book, she had a birthday. Regardless of how much time passed between then and the end of the book, OYL happened, so Cass was 19 during the EvilCass (HAAAAAATE) arc. Comics I know, but I call bull on the idea that less than a year passed between Infinite Crisis and Flashpoint, again, not even factoring in the time between her birthday and the end of her book. So yeah, at least 20, possibly 21. She definitely seemed a lot older and more mature in Gates of Gotham.

----------


## dietrich

> art by ??? parody video Viral BBC


Take your kids to work day at the JL. if only they had those in the comics.

----------


## Aahz

> Also, Cass was, at youngest, 20 Pre-Flashpoint. She was stated to be 17 when first introduced, and a little under half way through her book, she had a birthday. Regardless of how much time passed between then and the end of the book, OYL happened, so Cass was 19 during the EvilCass (HAAAAAATE) arc. Comics I know, but I call bull on the idea that less than a year passed between Infinite Crisis and Flashpoint, again, not even factoring in the time between her birthday and the end of her book. So yeah, at least 20, possibly 21. She definitely seemed a lot older and more mature in Gates of Gotham.


The age of chracters is not really realated to the time that passes in universe, Tim was still only 17 at the end of the the pre flashpoint continuity, and since Cass was only 2 years older, she would have been 19 imo.

Btw. if you would really go by the time that passed in universe Cass would probably been even older than 21.

----------


## fanfan13

Super Sons #2 preview

OMG Damian what have you done to Jon! Superdad definitely won't be impressed... XD

p.s.: and Damian is back to calling Jon "Kent"! Yeah!

----------


## Assam

> Super Sons #2 preview
> 
> OMG Damian what have you done to Jon! Superdad definitely won't be impressed... XD
> 
> p.s.: and Damian is back to calling Jon "Kent"! Yeah!


That is something I'm glad they're keeping consistent. If Damian likes you, he'll call you by your last name...until something serious happens.

----------


## CPSparkles

The preview looks awesome I can not wait

----------


## fanfan13

> That is something I'm glad they're keeping consistent. *If Damian likes you, he'll call you by your last name...until something serious happens.*


LOL agreed. I have a feeling Damian calling someone by their last name means he cares about them a lot.

btw I've seen Nightwing latest preview... I'm so distracted with Damian pouting there. He's so cute.

----------


## rev516

This is making me want a DamiBats book so bad.

----------


## dragons06

They are bringing up the relationship between Damian and Bruce a lot, I wonder if this is going somewhere.

----------


## fanfan13

> This is making me want a DamiBats book so bad.


OMG awesome avatar  :Big Grin: 




> They are bringing up the relationship between Damian and Bruce a lot, I wonder if this is going somewhere.


Hmm... I don't if that's the case.

----------


## dietrich

I saw the Nightwing preview and did a lengthy post which I felt also belonged here....

I can understand Damian's feeling and Dick's as well.

And way to tell the truth Dick! 

I think the real issue here might be the fact the idea of Dick having a kid is upsetting for Damian who fears he might be replaced. He doesn't have the best parents or anything to suggest That won't happen.

His mother replaced, his Dad might not have replaced him but he does have a history of replacing the young at his side and we all know how things work in the LOA. Mara replaced Damian when he chose a different side so I think it's very likely he is jealous.

Though it could also be the Batman thing which would be bad cos that regresses Damian's character so much and I like to think Seeley would not do that to Damian just to have drama in his title.Not to talk about the fact that Damian is 13 now at age 10 he was already smarter than this.

I like the tension it's adds to the relationship so far it's been sunshine and lollipops and we know that's not what love and a loving close relationship is really like. Can't wait for them to make up along the way.

Deathwing on the cover looks EPIC. That dude what is going on with his face? Did he have a gruesome accident? Is he like a ghoul? because that would be crazy awesome.

Also is every writer going to call out or mock Batman and his parenting of Damian? Is this like a thing/topic in the offices that they all feel the need to comment on it? They all seem to have an opinion on it and they are not shy about calling him a deadbeat  or criticising him i their titles.

I wonder what it's like when Synder and King walk into the lunch room at DC HQ? And I wonder how those two feel when they read such things seeing as it's also a critique of how they are writing the character.

Its fun reading it. My favourite was Superman which was plain mocking and I laughed out loud when Bruce said to Clark that all good fathers worry about their sons implying that he himself was a good father. That made me laugh.

Anyway Bruce has never kept his adopted kids strictly at his side so why is there a big issue with Damian?

----------


## dietrich

> They are bringing up the relationship between Damian and Bruce a lot, I wonder if this is going somewhere.


I have noticed that. In fact it seems that every writer who's written Damian since rebirth started has taken a shot at Bruce and his parenting of Damian which lets be honest isn't that different from his parenting of his adopted kids except that he's actually gone extra lengths for Damian. 

He lets him get away with things he wouldn't let anyone else get away with. He has blatantly put Damian and Damian's well being above that of his other sons on several occasions and right in front of their very eyes. Bruce has double standards and shows favouritism towards Damian so not sure why everyone is picking at that thread all of a sudden.

----------


## dietrich

> This is making me want a DamiBats book so bad.


I've wanted a DamiBats book since Batman 666. Damian makes an awesome Batman regardless of age and whatever reality we are talking.

----------


## Fergus

> I have noticed that. In fact it seems that every writer who's written Damian since rebirth started has taken a shot at Bruce and his parenting of Damian which lets be honest isn't that different from his parenting of his adopted kids except that he's actually gone extra lengths for Damian. 
> 
> He lets him get away with things he wouldn't let anyone else get away with. He has blatantly put Damian and Damian's well being above that of his other sons on several occasions and right in front of their very eyes. Bruce has double standards and shows favouritism towards Damian so not sure why everyone is picking at that thread all of a sudden.


It's because they are adopted. It's a hard knock life adopted kids get no love.

----------


## Fergus

> They are bringing up the relationship between Damian and Bruce a lot, I wonder if this is going somewhere.


As they should. I like Damian's new freedom but he should be with his father. I want more Bruce and Damian interaction. I want more Damian in the batman book.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

> It's because they are adopted. It's a hard knock life adopted kids get no love.


Who are you Jay z ? :Smile: 

It's a Hard knock life for all of the Batkids adopted or not. Literally.

----------


## CPSparkles

I see your post @dietrich and I raise you.....

----------


## CPSparkles

> 


I love that this issue isn't even out and it already has fanart.

Also yeah Robin Jon's not a bird.

----------


## dietrich

> I see your post @dietrich and I raise you.....


Really?! Really?!
Really CPSparkles!

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

@ CPSparkles Don't test me boy

----------


## dietrich

Challanger defeated.

----------


## NaisEnAbysse

Hello hello, big mystery Detective friends

I recently realised that I don't know how and why Damian came to live with Dick and Alfred !

At the end of Batman & Son, Talia keep him to change his organes after a rocket explosion. 

He re-appears in The Resurection of Ra's al Ghul but same deal, at the end Talia run away with him. 

In R.I.P we can see him behind Alfred watching the crash of Hurt's helicopter and supposing Batman's death

Doesn't appear in Final Crisis and suddenly in Battle for the Cowl he's driving the batmobile before nightwing saved his ass and everybody find it normal. 

I'm sure I'm missing an issue but can't find which one ! I saw on the internet that Talia let Damian to Dick in nightwing #130, but I read it and it wasn't true 

Can anyone help me ??

Cheers guys !

Ps: sorry if my post's not at the right place I'm an occasional reader and all of this is really new to me !

----------


## dietrich

> Hello hello, big mystery Detective friends
> 
> I recently realised that I don't know how and why Damian came to live with Dick and Alfred !
> 
> At the end of Batman & Son, Talia keep him to change his organes after a rocket explosion. 
> 
> He re-appears in The Resurection of Ra's al Ghul but same deal, at the end Talia run away with him. 
> 
> In R.I.P we can see him behind Alfred watching the crash of Hurt's helicopter and supposing Batman's death
> ...


There isn't a single issue that shows him coming to live with the family outside of Batman and Son. My take is that he stayed in contact with the family the whole time after going back to Talia and then after Final Crisis and Batman RIP he became more involved.

You could try Secret Origins Vol 3 #4 that is the closet. That shows that after his father death Damian was still in Gotham carrying on his fathers mission on his own [with Dick watching over him] until he was informed that there was a note in the cave for him from his dead father.

The note essentially said that Damian has earned what he came for and asked him to stay on as Robin.

----------


## ayanestar

All these fanarts are adorable af  :Stick Out Tongue: 
If I have time after my exams I might draw smth myself :')

----------


## CPSparkles

> Challanger defeated.


I face defeat with my head held high. Nice posts man.

----------


## CPSparkles

> All these fanarts are adorable af 
> If I have time after my exams I might draw smth myself :')


You draw? that's very cool. The increase in fanart makes me wish I was better at it.

----------


## CPSparkles

Nightwing and Supersons tomorrow

----------


## Fergus

> 


Yeah it's insane that there's already fanart of it. The net moves fast

----------


## Fergus

> I saw the Nightwing preview and did a lengthy post which I felt also belonged here....
> 
> I can understand Damian's feeling and Dick's as well.
> 
> And way to tell the truth Dick! 
> 
> I think the real issue here might be the fact the idea of Dick having a kid is upsetting for Damian who fears he might be replaced. He doesn't have the best parents or anything to suggest That won't happen.
> 
> His mother replaced, his Dad might not have replaced him but he does have a history of replacing the young at his side and we all know how things work in the LOA. Mara replaced Damian when he chose a different side so I think it's very likely he is jealous.
> ...


The replacement idea works much better than the Batman issue. No way would Damian at this stage feel like that and keep going on about it. It something of 1 step forward 5 steps back but I say lets wait and see how it plays out.

I have noticed the thing with ever writers doing meta on Bruce and Damian. It's become something of a meme.
Are those writers family men by any chance I ask cos Tynion is the only one who hasn't and he is gay, a T** fanboy and Synder's pet so not expecting him to take issue because he isn't attached, has zero concept of fatherly love and it's not in his best interest to call out his mentor.

----------


## dietrich

> The replacement idea works much better than the Batman issue. No way would Damian at this stage feel like that and keep going on about it. It something of 1 step forward 5 steps back but I say lets wait and see how it plays out.
> 
> I have noticed the thing with ever writers doing meta on Bruce and Damian. It's become something of a meme.
> Are those writers family men by any chance I ask cos Tynion is the only one who hasn't and he is gay, a T** fanboy and Synder's pet so not expecting him to take issue because he isn't attached, has zero concept of fatherly love and it's not in his best interest to call out his mentor.


Yeah lets wait and see. I give Seeley the benefit of the doubt. It's just that some characters can be regressed a bit and it's no big. Or be shown in a less than favourable light every now and then and be okay.
Damian is a character that a lot like to hate and try as hard as possible to ignore his development. He doesn't any bad showings just cos.
If he's sulky cos he is worried about a child replacing him in Dick's affections that's positive. There's growth in that.

If he's complaining about the possibility of Dick taking his legacy. There's only regression in that cos we all know he should be past that.

----------


## Fergus

> They are bringing up the relationship between Damian and Bruce a lot, I wonder if this is going somewhere.

----------


## CPSparkles

Nice @ Fergus

----------


## CPSparkles

Which leads to....

----------


## Fergus

Nice and thanks for finishing the narrative. I see you're feeling posty today  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Enjoyed the little art rumble between you and @detrich

----------


## CPSparkles

> Nice and thanks for finishing the narrative. I see you're feeling posty today 
> 
> Enjoyed the little art rumble between you and @detrich


You're welcome.

He did seem annoyed over the Nightwing preview just trying to lighten the mood. I mean who doesn't enjoy Damian fanart?

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian Wayne might be an actual Bat. Hanging upside down and being extra.

 

Seriously he just randomly drops down from ceilings and branches. Hanging upside down outside peoples windows.

----------


## CPSparkles

Also can't believe this is not already on this thread.

----------


## adrikito

> also can't believe this is not already on this thread.


THE "DEATH".. Is a robin tradition now... in N52 Damian-Dick-Tim.. 

Damian 2 times, in RSOB he almost die.. we see his spirit form..

Very happy I see you with supersons.. Today I see Supersons fans in twitter, almost all Damian haters.. Grrr... I hate them  :Mad:  He was better in RSOB, impossible see these haters, Damian was the undisputed protagonist.

----------


## dietrich

> THE "DEATH".. Is a robin tradition now... in N52 Damian-Dick-Tim.. 
> 
> Damian 2 times, in RSOB he almost die.. we see his spirit form..
> 
> Very happy I see you with supersons.. Today I see Supersons fans in twitter, almost all Damian haters.. Grrr... I hate them  He was better in RSOB, impossible see these haters, Damian was the undisputed protagonist.


This thing about Damian is his character is so nuanced and complex that one needs a certain level of intelligence, empathy, maturity and understanding to get and appreciate him. 

He isn't for the small or close minded and he isn't for people who don't like or are unable to think.

On the surface the character is easy to hate, Damian is 13 and he is already his a self assured confident alpha. That's intimidating and difficult for a lot to relate to.

The Robin you gravitate towards says a lot about the type of person you are and honestly haters will hate. Damian will always get hate. He is just like his father after all.

You wouldn't let it get to you.

----------


## dietrich

> Nice and thanks for finishing the narrative. I see you're feeling posty today 
> 
> Enjoyed the little art rumble between you and @detrich


Seriously @fergus" Feeling Posty"?! That was terrible man. You're getting worse.




> You're welcome.
> 
> He did seem annoyed over the Nightwing preview just trying to lighten the mood. I mean who doesn't enjoy Damian fanart?


Thanks guy much appreciated. I was pissed off by the preview but no big.

Thank you for the distraction via challenge and I do love me some Damian art.

We should defo do another art challenge when your game picks up till hope losing didn't sting too bad you loseeeeeeeeeeeeer  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

> Damian Wayne might be an actual Bat. Hanging upside down and being extra.
> 
>  
> 
> Seriously he just randomly drops down from ceilings and branches. Hanging upside down outside peoples windows.


He's liable to give someone a heart attack. Also can we talk about how creepy Bat's and his kids are. Hanging outside people's windows at night peeking in. That's a jailable offence no? 

Not to talk about the entering Clark and Jon's bedroom in the middle of the night that both Bruce and Damian do. Creepy.

They are fun to read about but I really wouldn't want to be acquainted with them.

----------


## dietrich

> Also can't believe this is not already on this thread.


This scene is never gonna get old. Thank you so much King for giving us this.

----------


## dietrich

> I love that this issue isn't even out and it already has fanart.
> 
> Also yeah Robin Jon's not a bird.


Yeah you know who is a bird?........

----------


## fanfan13

> 


I LOVE THIS! Look at how he's cherry and all in front of others but when it comes to him and his father alone, he becomes a grumpy kid.

And yeah Bruce, Damian needs love and affection.




> THE "DEATH".. Is a robin tradition now... in N52 Damian-Dick-Tim.. 
> 
> Damian 2 times, in RSOB he almost die.. we see his spirit form..
> 
> Very happy I see you with supersons.. Today I see Supersons fans in twitter, almost all Damian haters.. Grrr... I hate them  He was better in RSOB, impossible see these haters, Damian was the undisputed protagonist.


It's either you love or hate Damian, you can't be in between. At least as much as there are a lot of hate towards him, there are also a lot more people who love him and always ready to defend his character. I know it's annoying, but don't let the hate get to you.




> This thing about Damian is his character is so nuanced and complex that one needs a certain level of intelligence, empathy, maturity and understanding to get and appreciate him. 
> 
> He isn't for the small or close minded and he isn't for people who don't like or are unable to think.
> 
> On the surface the character is easy to hate, Damian is 13 and he is already his a self assured confident alpha. That's intimidating and difficult for a lot to relate to.
> 
> The Robin you gravitate towards says a lot about the type of person you are and honestly haters will hate. Damian will always get hate. He is just like his father after all.
> 
> You wouldn't let it get to you.


Perfect. I'm crying...

----------


## Rac7d*

i want a batphone

----------


## fanfan13

> i want a batphone


I thought I was the only one who thinks it's a batphone not a nightwing-phone  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> I thought I was the only one who thinks it's a batphone not a nightwing-phone


It is a Nightwing phone.

----------


## Lady Nightwing

Honestly it looks like a Batwing phone.

----------


## dietrich

> Honestly it looks like a Batwing phone.


Really. Cos it looks like the Nightwing logo. Maybe it's a custom Nightwing phone I don't see why Damian would have a Batwing phone. I think the artist just modified the Nightwing to fit the phone.

----------


## dietrich

> I LOVE THIS! Look at how he's cherry and all in front of others but when it comes to him and his father alone, he becomes a grumpy kid.
> 
> And yeah Bruce, Damian needs love and affection.
> 
> It's either you love or hate Damian, you can't be in between. At least as much as there are a lot of hate towards him, there are also a lot more people who love him and always ready to defend his character. I know it's annoying, but don't let the hate get to you.
> 
> Perfect. I'm crying...


Thanks.

Yeah it gets very old and tiresome reading those hater comments cos a lot are so stupid and pathetic sometimes. Most times they are plain wrong, straight up fabrications to better suit their personal preference. Twisting or interpreting things the way only a dunce with zero understanding of human nature would.

But the worst are those who to this day just see him as he was in Batman and Son. Who refuse to acknowledge any change or development and insist of viewing him via Batman and Son goggles. 

Those ones I wanna take away their computers, laptops, ipads or simply just take away all their fingers and ban them from comics. 

I don't mind those who say he is spoilt, arrogant, anti social, rude or a snobby shit who looks like a pug. 

Damian *is* an arrogant, spoilt, anti social, rude, snobby shit who sometimes looks like a stab happy pug and he kidnaps people and throws them off buildings but he's also so much more.

People are free to like or dislike whomever they want and it's okay if you just don't like his face or he annoys you that's fair enough just don't go twisting the facts or making u shit to justify your hate. Just say I can't stand the character that's valid enough some people just rub you the wrong way you don't need to reach.

----------


## Lady Nightwing

> Really. Cos it looks like the Nightwing logo. Maybe it's a custom Nightwing phone I don't see why Damian would have a Batwing phone. I think the artist just modified the Nightwing to fit the phone.


Batwing_016.jpg

You have to admit it does look like it. I'd prefer Damian was a Nightwing fan though

----------


## dietrich

> Batwing_016.jpg
> 
> You have to admit it does look like it. I'd prefer Damian was a Nightwing fan though


It does but look at this.......

I can't seem to load an image but I did a search and the Nightwing logo is pretty much the same logo

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ni...ing+logo+png&*

I believe the phone is supposed to be a Nightwing phone it makes more sense despite how similar it might look to other bat symbols.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Thanks.
> 
> Yeah it gets very old and tiresome reading those hater comments cos a lot are so stupid and pathetic sometimes. Most times they are plain wrong, straight up fabrications to better suit their personal preference. Twisting or interpreting things the way only a dunce with zero understanding of human nature would.
> 
> But the worst are those who to this day just see him as he was in Batman and Son. Who refuse to acknowledge any change or development and insist of viewing him via Batman and Son goggles. 
> 
> Those ones I wanna take away their computers, laptops, ipads or simply just take away all their fingers and ban them from comics. 
> 
> I don't mind those who say he is spoilt, arrogant, anti social, rude or a snobby shit who looks like a pug. 
> ...





> This thing about Damian is his character is so nuanced and complex that one needs a certain level of intelligence, empathy, maturity and understanding to get and appreciate him. 
> 
> He isn't for the small or close minded and he isn't for people who don't like or are unable to think.
> 
> On the surface the character is easy to hate, Damian is 13 and he is already his a self assured confident alpha. That's intimidating and difficult for a lot to relate to.
> 
> The Robin you gravitate towards says a lot about the type of person you are and honestly haters will hate. Damian will always get hate. He is just like his father after all.
> 
> You wouldn't let it get to you.


Two great post's and thoughts I do enjoy your Damian rants, essays and analysis. I agree 100% and Damian does look like the most adorable stab happy pug at times. So cute. I'd just want to pinch his cheeks if was real  :Smile: 

Some people will always just hate and he is not for some people. 
Some characters are easy to dislike and Damian is constructed in such a way that he takes root and grows on you. 
He's a deep and layered character meaning that he isn't made to appeal to the lowest common denominator. It's easy to misunderstand and dislike the character. 
It does grate when some misinterpret the character and his motivations and I just ignore the haters because there is much more love than hate and it's growing everyday.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I LOVE THIS! Look at how he's cherry and all in front of others but when it comes to him and his father alone, he becomes a grumpy kid.
> 
> And yeah Bruce, Damian needs love and affection.


The acting lessons from Carrie Kelley are clearly paying off.

----------


## dietrich

> Two great post's and thoughts I do enjoy your Damian rants, essays and analysis. I agree 100% and Damian does look like the most adorable stab happy pug at times. 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				So cute. I'd just want to pinch his cheeks if was real
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...



I don't know if Damian was real I'd resist the urge to pinch his cheeks lest I get stab in the kidneys  :Stick Out Tongue:  also he's 13 not 7 despite how smol they draw him





Yeah I wouldn't pinch this dude's cheeks in real life you're much braver than I am CPSparkles.

----------


## NaisEnAbysse

> There isn't a single issue that shows him coming to live with the family outside of Batman and Son. My take is that he stayed in contact with the family the whole time after going back to Talia and then after Final Crisis and Batman RIP he became more involved.
> 
> You could try Secret Origins Vol 3 #4 that is the closet. That shows that after his father death Damian was still in Gotham carrying on his fathers mission on his own [with Dick watching over him] until he was informed that there was a note in the cave for him from his dead father.
> 
> The note essentially said that Damian has earned what he came for and asked him to stay on as Robin.



Thank you so much for your reply dietrich ! I'll have a look in this direction =D
This lack of information is driving me crazy ahahaha

----------


## Rac7d*

> Honestly it looks like a Batwing phone.


their all subsections under the batbrand

the same guy makes all their tech

----------


## fanfan13

> their all subsections under the batbrand
> 
> the same guy makes all their tech


True lol Damian supports local phones  :Smile: 

Anyway can we talk about Damian in Nightwing #17. I had a lot of feels reading it. 

*spoilers:*
I think I can now understand the actual motive behind Damian's concern about "Batman's true heir" and "Batman in Bludhaven" (wish I do not misunderstand anything here). It's not about Dick taking his legacy as Batman's heir, but rather out of fear of being replaced as the Robin to DICK's batman. 

In Damian's head, Dick moving to Bludhaven equals to being Batman of Bludhaven. What he knew Batman is bound to do is recruiting/adopting/siring kids as his Robins, whoever Batman version is that. Damian clearly doesn't want that, because being Dick's Robin is a special role he exclusively owns that he doesn't share with the other Robins. It is also the moment he was given a chance to be accepted for the first time in Batfamily, later eventually gaining a new family in Dick and Alfred when he was disowned by his mother. He had sacrificed a lot to be Dick's Robin. It was full of memories, part of his early character developments, and, yeah, they were the greatest together  :Smile: 

Damian's quote:



> Finding new life. Considering having a child to replace me. I don't know what I will be... alone.


Poor boy. He's merely being insecure little kid as he's always been, poor him but I love it. Though it's a bit sad he didn't consider Alfred or even Bruce, his own father!!

I also love the fact that one of Dick's downside moments is being shared with Damian. It makes their bond grows more special. This quote by Dick:




> Because if I can't save Damian, how can I save Shawn? How could I be a good father?


I may have made things up lol but can't help thinking Dick also thinks of Damian as his son!!??

Next thing I love is that Damian keeps switching from Grayson and Richard.

Last but not least, DAMIAN IN VARIOUS FORMS OMG!!!! Damian's Batman and Son, Damian in his original Robin costume, Damian in current Robin costume, Injustice Damian???, and Damian's Batman in one panel!!!! OMG! HYPE! What a lucky day to be Damian's fan  :Big Grin: 
*end of spoilers*

and a bit in Batman #19

*spoilers:*
I was a bit taken aback by what Bruce said:




> He killed Gotham. He broke Gotham Girl. He shot Selina. He hanged the boys. *He hanged my SON from a rock in a cave.*


I totally didn't expect that...
*end of spoilers*

----------


## dietrich

> True lol Damian supports local phones 
> 
> Anyway can we talk about Damian in Nightwing #17. I had a lot of feels reading it. 
> 
> *spoilers:*
> I think I can now understand the actual motive behind Damian's concern about "Batman's true heir" and "Batman in Bludhaven" (wish I do not misunderstand anything here). It's not about Dick taking his legacy as Batman's heir, but rather out of fear of being replaced as the Robin to DICK's batman. 
> 
> In Damian's head, Dick moving to Bludhaven equals to being Batman of Bludhaven. What he knew Batman is bound to do is recruiting/adopting/siring kids as his Robins, whoever Batman version is that. Damian clearly doesn't want that, because being Dick's Robin is a special role he exclusively owns that he doesn't share with the other Robins. It is also the moment he was given a chance to be accepted for the first time in Batfamily, later eventually gaining a new family in Dick and Alfred when he was disowned by his mother. He had sacrificed a lot to be Dick's Robin. It was full of memories, part of his early character developments, and, yeah, they were the greatest together 
> 
> ...


Oh. My. God.Called it!!!!!!!!! 

My books are being delivered later after work. Can't wait for 5.00pm

What did Bruce say and what were the quotes I can't see them. Damn spoiler tags

----------


## adrikito

> i want a batphone


No.. He is playing to BATMAN GO..

----------


## dietrich

> No.. He is playing to BATMAN GO..


Ha That reminds of that HISE epsiode where Batman plays Pokemon GO

----------


## fanfan13

> Oh. My. God.Called it!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> My books are being delivered later after work. Can't wait for 5.00pm
> 
> What did Bruce say and what were the quotes I can't see them. Damn spoiler tags


Read it yourself. After that, tell me what you think about it  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> Read it yourself. After that, tell me what you think about it


Spoil sport but okay will post thoughts after I've the titles.

----------


## fanfan13

*sobs* Poor Damian... :''((

----------


## dietrich

> *sobs* Poor Damian... :''((


I'm guessing this is from Nightwing. Men it looks epic. 

What's wrong with Dick's eyes? and Damian is hurt!

I've not read it yet or Supersons or Batman or Superman. Nothing. I need to catch up.

Is that Batman Damian I see?

----------


## fanfan13

> I'm guessing this is from Nightwing. Men it looks epic. 
> 
> What's wrong with Dick's eyes? and Damian is hurt!
> 
> I've not read it yet or Supersons or Batman or Superman. Nothing. I need to catch up.
> 
> Is that Batman Damian I see?


aaaa I forgot to use spoiler tag. I'm sorry I spoiled you  :Frown: 

Yeah that is my most favorite part in Nightwing.

----------


## ayanestar

> *sobs* Poor Damian... :''((


This is so sad...but at the same time it's adorable? :') I really like how Seeley is writing their relationship. I think he understands Damian's current situation very well. Honestly the fact that Damian cares so much about Dick shows how important he is to him. I mean let's think back to the beginning when Dick was Batman and used to be the only one who believed in Damian. Most of the times Dick was more like a father figure than a big brother. It's the same feeling you get reading this issue. 
I really feel bad for Damian and I hate how after everything Bruce is suddenly neglecting his son again. I hope Dick will keep Damian around and give him all his love. It's time to take back his Robin (wishful thinking I know)  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Oh and Damian in Super Sons was so damn funny. I feel bad for Jon but it's ok in a few years they will be BFF and look back to the times Damian tried to kill him and laugh about it? Anyway Rebirth is a great time for Damian, I love all the comics he is featured in. I can only hope the creative teams stay for a few years.

----------


## CPSparkles

> This is so sad...but at the same time it's adorable? :') I really like how Seeley is writing their relationship. I think he understands Damian's current situation very well. Honestly the fact that Damian cares so much about Dick shows how important he is to him. I mean let's think back to the beginning when Dick was Batman and used to be the only one who believed in Damian. Most of the times Dick was more like a father figure than a big brother. It's the same feeling you get reading this issue. 
> I really feel bad for Damian and I hate how after everything Bruce is suddenly neglecting his son again. I hope Dick will keep Damian around and give him all his love. It's time to take back his Robin (wishful thinking I know) 
> Oh and Damian in Super Sons was so damn funny. I feel bad for Jon but it's ok in a few years they will be BFF and look back to the times Damian tried to kill him and laugh about it? Anyway Rebirth is a great time for Damian, I love all the comics he is featured in. I can only hope the creative teams stay for a few years.


Dick is without a doubt the most important person in Damian's life. Sure he loves his Dad and Alfred but not as much as Dick. Dick was his surrogate father, was there for and always has been.
He believed him when no one else did and he put up with him in the early days. Dealing with his snark with gentle good humour. I'm not surprised Damian is worried about being replaced if Dick has a child.

I hate that Bruce is suddenly a deadbeat but I'm glad Damian has Dick and I'm glad Seeley is a fan of this relationship. He writes it and Damian so well.

This issue gave me so much feels and it looks like this arc is going to be an emotional one.

Rebirth is indeed a great time for Damian. I'm glad DC decided to push him in this direction.

----------


## CPSparkles

> *sobs* Poor Damian... :''((


He does have a HardHead and he put it to good use. This page was just so sweet. These two are the best no other relationship in the family even comes close.

----------


## dragons06

I just read Nightwing, Batman, and super sons.
Nightwing was so good this week, the Dick and Damian relationship remains the undisputed champion.
Nothing can match this Duo, everyone pretty much said everything already, so I won't go on repeat mode.
Loved that they showed all the different versions of their characters, put a huge smile on my face.
And that double punch out was a nice call back to Batman and Robin  :Smile: 
I had to figure Damian was worried about being replaced, Dick was his Batman, named him Robin, and believed in Damian.

----------


## dragons06

Super sons was amazing, the brilliant art and writing just keeps you entertained.
Loved how Damian outsmarted lex in his escape, loved Jon kicking lex and coming up with the orphanage lie.
These two have amazing chemistry, the banter between these two are great.
Jon asking Damian why he hasn't asked him to join the Teen Titans.
"They call it Teen Titans for a reason"
So much fun, this comic will be on a lot of the best of the year lists of it keeps this up.
Glad the reviews remain stellar.

----------


## CPSparkles

Supersons was even better than last time. Damian and Jon work so well. This book is full of fun and mischief. I love their bickering.

----------


## dietrich

> Read it yourself. After that, tell me what you think about it


CALLED IT Knew it. 

My boy wasn't tantruming about Dick stealing his mantle [still] he was upset a possible baby would replace him in Dick's life.

Phew

I can understand Damian 100% Talia made clones to replace him
Bruce has replaced every single young man that ever fought by his side
Ra's replaced him with Mara when he left.

So totally understandable for him to think that way bless his sweet soul. I felt so much for him in this issue. Also I know Damian is smol and the youngest but Dick needs to stop treating as baby bro and more like Robin. In this I felt he was more treated more like kid not as a competent crime fighter and he was nerfed. Deathwing should not be able to grab him like that or knock him away like that.

Using his head to break out of a tomb that's hardcore and love the multiverse shout out.


As for Batman #19 Poor Bruce how it must have felt to see his son hanging there so I'm glad they made a mention of it but I want more. I hope they address it soon.

----------


## lorraine

June solicits

SUPER SONS #5
Written by PETER J. TOMASI 
Art and cover by JORGE JIMENEZ 
Variant cover by DUSTIN NGUYEN
Battle in the Batcave! The battle with Kid Amazo leaves Jon and Damians friendship in ruins as the boys decide their partnership isnt working out! Its a rumble between Superboy and Robin like youve never seen as the boys rage through the house Batman built!
On sale JUNE 21  32 pg, FC, $3.99 US  RATED T

----------


## rev516

Lord almighty Super Sons #5 is going fun.

----------


## dietrich

> June solicits
> 
> SUPER SONS #5
> Written by PETER J. TOMASI 
> Art and cover by JORGE JIMENEZ 
> Variant cover by DUSTIN NGUYEN
> “Battle in the Batcave”! The battle with Kid Amazo leaves Jon and Damian’s friendship in ruins as the boys decide their partnership isn’t working out! It’s a rumble between Superboy and Robin like you’ve never seen as the boys rage through the house Batman built!
> On sale JUNE 21 • 32 pg, FC, $3.99 US • RATED T


Yes so much yes to this. This weeks issue so good

Damian is as diabolical, smart and funny as always. He planned everything down to recruiting Jon to use as distraction and such. It reminds me of the last time he went crime solving with a Super.

Damian Kryptonians are not tools no matter how many times your dad's actions point to the contrary.

Damian and Lex went just exactly as you would expect. Damian burns and clever wise arse remarks. He owned Luthor.

John was amazing as well, he's cheeky and I love that he's learning on the fly.

Loved his story about being orphans to Lex. That was lame and so cute. His bickering with Damian is enjoyable and the shout out to the Titans was amazing.

Kid Amazo was a surprise and the dads looming large at the end there was excellent.
I can't wait for next issue.

Tomasi, Seeley and Priest rule Rebirth.

----------


## The Whovian

> Lord almighty Super Sons #5 is going fun.


It certainly sounds like it  :Smile:

----------


## FlictsLantern

> June solicits
> 
> SUPER SONS #5
> Written by PETER J. TOMASI 
> Art and cover by JORGE JIMENEZ 
> Variant cover by DUSTIN NGUYEN
> “Battle in the Batcave”! The battle with Kid Amazo leaves Jon and Damian’s friendship in ruins as the boys decide their partnership isn’t working out! It’s a rumble between Superboy and Robin like you’ve never seen as the boys rage through the house Batman built!
> On sale JUNE 21 • 32 pg, FC, $3.99 US • RATED T


So, this will be the second Batman's lair destroyed with the help of the little kriptonian?
Clark's next lesson to Jon better be how to compress coal into diamonds, because they will need them.

----------


## CPSparkles

> So, this will be the second Batman's lair destroyed with the help of the little kriptonian?
> Clark's next lesson to Jon better be how to compress coal into diamonds, because they will need them.


Haha in fair it makes up for Batman's son chucking off a building  :Smile: 

The solicit sounds so much fun. Can't wait.

----------


## CPSparkles

A comment on the supersons #2 thread reminded of the last time Damian partnered with Kryptonian

----------


## CPSparkles

Nightwing #17
I don’t know what I will be……alone.
I NEED YOU HERE,RICHARD

----------


## dragons06

> A comment on the supersons #2 thread reminded of the last time Damian partnered with Kryptonian


hands down one of my favorite Damian issues, they need to team up more often ^^
'YOUR NOT BATMAN!!!!"
"Not Yet" XD

----------


## Assam

damian kitty.jpg

Given this week's issue of Nightwing, I feel this to be appropriate.

----------


## fanfan13

> June solicits
> 
> SUPER SONS #5
> Written by PETER J. TOMASI 
> Art and cover by JORGE JIMENEZ 
> Variant cover by DUSTIN NGUYEN
> “Battle in the Batcave”! The battle with Kid Amazo leaves Jon and Damian’s friendship in ruins as the boys decide their partnership isn’t working out! It’s a rumble between Superboy and Robin like you’ve never seen as the boys rage through the house Batman built!
> On sale JUNE 21 • 32 pg, FC, $3.99 US • RATED T


asdfghjkl three words: I. CAN'T. WAIT!!!

The solicit looks so much promising. OMG! I want to see their round 2 battle in the Batcave again. Poor batcave  :Frown:

----------


## fanfan13

Poor Dinosaur  :Frown:

----------


## Godlike13

Poor penny.

----------


## dietrich

> Nightwing #17
> I don’t know what I will be……alone.
> I NEED YOU HERE,RICHARD


Oh this is very cool and I love how it uses the various versions of them just like in the issue



> Attachment 46723
> 
> Given this week's issue of Nightwing, I feel this to be appropriate.


That's so cute




> Poor Dinosaur


This looks epic

----------


## Korath

I know a Dark Knight who won't be happy about it. Not happy at all. Superman better have a great bank account after Reborn.

----------


## fanfan13

> I know a Dark Knight who won't be happy about it. Not happy at all. Superman better have a great bank account after Reborn.


LOL can't wait to see whether this is going to be a thing or not XD

----------


## fanfan13

Anyway it seems like on his twitter, Seeley had an argument about something with someone. I can't see that person's tweets but judging from the reactions by others regarding it, it's about these lines in Nightwing #17 and Batman #19.




> Dick: "He's not just one man. He has to be Bruce Wayne, Batman, a member of the Justice League *and a father to a bunch of Batkids*. And the one who I think suffers the most? You, Damian. *His one REAL SON*."





> Bruce: "He hanged the boys... *he hanged my SON from a rock in a cave*."


Guess some people don't like the word "real" and the lack of plural in those quotes (and are so vocal about it to the writers of those books). I want to know what do you guys, esp Damian's fans in this thread, feel and think about it?

----------


## ayanestar

> Guess some people don't like the word "real" and the lack of plural in those quotes (and are so vocal about it to the writers of those books). I want to know what do you guys, esp Damian's fans in this thread, feel and think about it?


Honestly it is rather annoying. Damian is blood related to Bruce I get it but I hate the fact that DC is pushing it as the reason why Batman should care the most about him or why he is the most important to Bruce. It should be because Damian is still young and needs his father not because he is his "real" son and suddenly cares about him. I understand if Damian says it himself he thinks he is more important than his adopted brothers but it is just annoying when every character around him starts to have the same point of view. I guess it simply rubs me the wrong way because I have an adopted little sister.
Although I must say the user on twitter was simply rude to Seeley you can't really call it an argument. He dealt with it very professionally but it's sad with how many horrible "fans" he has to deal with (some stuff I saw in the past was disgusting). Thankfully he also gets a lot of positive comments.

----------


## okiedokiewo

> Anyway it seems like on his twitter, Seeley had an argument about something with someone. I can't see that person's tweets but judging from the reactions by others regarding it, it's about these lines in Nightwing #17 and Batman #19.
> 
> Guess some people don't like the word "real" and the lack of plural in those quotes (and are so vocal about it to the writers of those books). I want to know what do you guys, esp Damian's fans in this thread, feel and think about it?


People have every right to be upset by these two panels. DAMIAN can feel this way, because it's part of a story arc for him, to feel he's more important than the others, and then he grows up, realizes his father loves him just the same, etc. But it's really not acceptable for people like Dick and Bruce to be saying it as well. I saw the other person's tweets before they privated their Twitter, and that was their point, although Seeley kept focusing on the Damian part although no one was criticizing Damian. (And the person he replied to was not "rude." Maybe there were some other people, but there were no tweets attacking him, just saying hey, people are upset, here's why. If you can't handle criticism, then don't write.)

He doesn't really seem to get why people dislike the lines. There is no pushback from other characters saying that idea is wrong - you just have Dick and Bruce this week not including the non-bio kids - you have Dick saying Damian is the "true" son, and Bruce referring to his "son" being hung - even though Dick and Jason were, too. The Bruce one is especially disappointing...you can at least say that Dick was trying to accomplish something in his conversation with Damian, but the Bruce one? What the heck? Why would he, as a character, not include Dick and Jason as his "sons"? People have been noticing it for a little while here, that some of these writers are treating Bruce's non-bio kids as something...not real. I mean it's right there. Adopted kids are REAL. They are TRUE. They are no less important. (There seems to be some confusion about whether Dick and Jason are still adopted in New 52/Rebirth, but retconning their adoption is just as bad. They've already retconned Cass' and Tim's, so. People definitely have a point. But regardless, Dick refers to Bruce as their "parent" before then saying Damian is the "real son.")

I'm sure someone out there is using this as a reason to dislike Damian, but it's not a problem with HIS character. He is the only one it's acceptable from, because, as I said, it's a way to show growth. It's the other characters and the editorial decisions that need to stop reinforcing it.

----------


## dietrich

> Anyway it seems like on his twitter, Seeley had an argument about something with someone. I can't see that person's tweets but judging from the reactions by others regarding it, it's about these lines in Nightwing #17 and Batman #19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess some people don't like the word "real" and the lack of plural in those quotes (and are so vocal about it to the writers of those books). I want to know what do you guys, esp Damian's fans in this thread, feel and think about it?


I get the he hanged my son and the real son like it or not Damian is Bruce's real / biological son and by current canon his only child since the adoptions are no longer canon.

I think that Bruce does care for all his kids with his strongest bond being with Dick. I don't know if he has parental love for them as he does Damian esp. if they're sticking to that reduced timeline nonsense then he wouldn't have bonded with them as much.

Anyway the point is that Seeley and King were factually correct. Damian is his real son. Dick, Jason and Tim are someone else's real son.

----------


## Assam

I'm fine with Bruce only viewing Damian as his son, and not just someone he cares a great deal for...FOR NOW!

When Rebirth is over, I want the adoptions canon! Dick, Jason, Tim, Cass, all of them. And Bruce should CARE about each of them equally.

----------


## ayanestar

> People have every right to be upset by these two panels. DAMIAN can feel this way, because it's part of a story arc for him, to feel he's more important than the others, and then he grows up, realizes his father loves him just the same, etc. But it's really not acceptable for people like Dick and Bruce to be saying it as well. I saw the other person's tweets before they privated their Twitter, and that was their point, although Seeley kept focusing on the Damian part although no one was criticizing Damian. (And the person he replied to was not "rude." Maybe there were some other people, but there were no tweets attacking him, just saying hey, people are upset, here's why. If you can't handle criticism, then don't write.)
> 
> He doesn't really seem to get why people dislike the lines. There is no pushback from other characters saying that idea is wrong - you just have Dick and Bruce this week not including the non-bio kids - you have Dick saying Damian is the "true" son, and Bruce referring to his "son" being hung - even though Dick and Jason were, too. The Bruce one is especially disappointing...you can at least say that Dick was trying to accomplish something in his conversation with Damian, but the Bruce one? What the heck? Why would he, as a character, not include Dick and Jason as his "sons"? People have been noticing it for a little while here, that some of these writers are treating Bruce's non-bio kids as something...not real. I mean it's right there. *Adopted kids are REAL. They are TRUE. They are no less important.* (There seems to be some confusion about whether Dick and Jason are still adopted in New 52/Rebirth, but retconning their adoption is just as bad. They've already retconned Cass' and Tim's, so. People definitely have a point. But regardless, Dick refers to Bruce as their "parent" before then saying Damian is the "real son.")
> 
> I'm sure someone out there is using this as a reason to dislike Damian, but it's not a problem with HIS character. He is the only one it's acceptable from, because, as I said, it's a way to show growth. It's the other characters and the editorial decisions that need to stop reinforcing it.


Well to be clear I only saw some of the tweets before the user went private but it looked rude to me also there is a difference between attacking someone and criticism. Just pointing it out as many people apparently don't know how to seperate these two but this doesn't matter for the discussion so I'm moving on.
The main point of our comment is kinda the same especially the bolded part, very well said. So yes fans of course have a reason to be upset but I kinda have the feeling this might be the doing of the editors because like you said this has been going on for a while.

----------


## okiedokiewo

> The main point of our comment is kinda the same especially the bolded part, very well said. So yes fans of course have a reason to be upset but I kinda have the feeling this might be the doing of the editors because like you said this has been going on for a while.


It's like...Seeley even refers to them as Bruce's "adopted sons" in his tweets last night.

----------


## Fergus

I understand the frustration of fans as I like the boys as Bruce's kids but if the adoptions are no longer in continuity then it is what it is and Bruce or Dick referring to Damian as 'the real son' is correct and acceptable.

Why does everyone assume that just because Damian is his real son [referred to as real son] that he loves him more. The insecurity of some fans leads to them adding 2+2 and getting 10. 

Even if the adoptions aren't canon and the rest aren't really his kids that in no way means he loves them less. Fans are the only ones making that assumption. 

Fans are the only ones saying that he loves Damian more because he is blood. Nothing in the comics says so.

----------


## Fergus

> Poor Dinosaur


That's one heck of a fight.

----------


## ayanestar

> I understand the frustration of fans as I like the boys as Bruce's kids but if the adoptions are no longer in continuity then it is what it is and Bruce or Dick referring to Damian as 'the real son' is correct and acceptable.
> 
> Why does everyone assume that just because Damian is his real son [referred to as real son] that he loves him more. The insecurity of some fans leads to them adding 2+2 and getting 10. 
> 
> Even if the adoptions aren't canon and the rest aren't really his kids that in no way means he loves them less. Fans are the only ones making that assumption. 
> 
> Fans are the only ones saying that he loves Damian more because he is blood. Nothing in the comics says so.


I usually would agree with you but if the adoptions are no longer in continuity there is no reason to use "real son" because it that case Damian is the only son of Bruce.

----------


## Fergus

> I usually would agree with you but if the adoptions are no longer in continuity there is no reason to use "real son" because it that case Damian is the only son of Bruce.


You actually make a very good point.

----------


## Aahz

> Guess some people don't like the word "real" and the lack of plural in those quotes (and are so vocal about it to the writers of those books). I want to know what do you guys, esp Damian's fans in this thread, feel and think about it?


I ahve in general the feeling that the Batwriters mostly concentrate on Dick and Damian and mistreat the middle kids.

if they are legally adopted doesn't matter that much for me, more important is my their realtion with Bruce. I don't have a problem with Tim and Cass not beeing Bruce Kids, since Tims parents are still alive and Cass was just reintroduced (and was imo pre flashpoint much more Barabaras kid than his), but Dick should be and for Jason it is really essential since Under the Red Hood falls imo completely apart without this father son dynamic (thats also why I hope that they use rebirth to lower the Robin-starting ages of Dick and Jason again).

----------


## Assam

> I ahve in general the feeling that the Batwriters mostly concentrate on Dick and Damian and mistreat the middle kids.
> 
> if they are legally adopted doesn't matter that much for me, more important is my their realtion with Bruce. I don't have a problem with Tim and Cass not beeing Bruce Kids, since Tims parents are still alive and Cass was just reintroduced *(and was imo pre flashpoint much more Barabaras kid than his)*, but Dick should be and for Jason it is really essential since Under the Red Hood falls imo completely apart without this father son dynamic (thats also why I hope that they use rebirth to lower the Robin-starting ages of Dick and Jason again).


I saw it like this:

Barbara: She NEEDS a normal life!
Bruce: She NEEDS to be Batgirl! 
Cass (To Steph): Why...are mommy and daddy fighting? 
Steph (To no one in particular): I HATE YOU BATMAN!
Shiva: Wow, I'm a better parent than Batman, and I've KILLED my daughter. 

There, that's a relationship, and the first 50 issues of my favorite book summed up. XD

----------


## dietrich

I hope the adoptions do come back [honestly I head canon that they still are] I like the idea of Bruce adopting a bunch of family to replace the ones he lost.

----------


## KrustyKid

> I understand the frustration of fans as I like the boys as Bruce's kids but if the adoptions are no longer in continuity then it is what it is and Bruce or Dick referring to Damian as 'the real son' is correct and acceptable.
> 
> Why does everyone assume that just because Damian is his real son [referred to as real son] that he loves him more. The insecurity of some fans leads to them adding 2+2 and getting 10. 
> 
> Even if the adoptions aren't canon and the rest aren't really his kids that in no way means he loves them less. Fans are the only ones making that assumption. 
> 
> Fans are the only ones saying that he loves Damian more because he is blood. Nothing in the comics says so.


This line by Bruce would imply he favors Damian over the others; Bruce: "He hanged the boys... he hanged my *SON* from a rock in a cave."

The fact emphasis was put on 'his son' being Damian in my opinion shows he has a deeper love for him. Not that he doesn't care for the others.

----------


## dietrich

> This line by Bruce would imply he favors Damian over the others; Bruce: "He hanged the boys... he hanged my *SON* from a rock in a cave."
> 
> The fact emphasis was put on 'his son' being Damian in my opinion shows he has a deeper love for him. Not that he doesn't care for the others.


As things stand at the moment with continuity what exactly is the problem with that. Damian is his only child. He should have a deeper love for him. Even when the adoptions were canon  I still expect him to favour Damian because he is blood. The only person who should come close or rival that love is Dick.

I know people say that parents love adopted kids the same as blood I don't believe it though. I think you favour blood accident or not.

----------


## okiedokiewo

> As things stand at the moment with continuity what exactly is the problem with that. Damian is his only child. He should have a deeper love for him. Even when the adoptions were canon  I still expect him to favour Damian because he is blood. The only person who should come close or rival that love is Dick.


It's a problem because that's not how families work. Including with adoptions. You do not favor your blood child. I mean, yikes. Imagine growing up with people telling you that you aren't your parents' real child.

And some people keep saying they aren't canon anymore, and that's probably true for Tim and Cass, but where's the proof for Dick and Jason? Tim Seeley referred to them as Bruce's adopted sons in his Tweets just last night. In the New 52, there is a scene with Tim and Jason that references it, with Tim jokingly telling Jason that Bruce isn't Jason's dad anymore because Jason is legally dead - meaning he was Jason's dad before his death (and still is, since that's not how adoptions work). Alfred has called them Bruce's sons in the New 52. Even if they are all erased, there is a problem with the writers deciding to erase long-standing history to make it so Bruce only has one "real" son.

----------


## dietrich

> It's a problem because that's not how families work. Including with adoptions. You do not favor your blood child. I mean, yikes. Imagine growing up with people telling you that you aren't your parents' real child.
> 
> And some people keep saying they aren't canon anymore, and that's probably true for Tim and Cass, but where's the proof for Dick and Jason? Tim Seeley referred to them as Bruce's adopted sons in his Tweets just last night. In the New 52, there is a scene with Tim and Jason that references it, with Tim jokingly telling Jason that Bruce isn't Jason's dad anymore because Jason is legally dead - meaning he was Jason's dad before his death (and still is, since that's not how adoptions work). Alfred has called them Bruce's sons in the New 52. Even if they are all erased, there is a problem with the writers deciding to erase long-standing history to make it so Bruce only has one "real" son.


I have no problem with REAL son because I just take to mean biological. And it is actually very very common to favour one child more even when they are all biological not to talk of when some are not.

Sure we would like to be all noble and say that parents love adopted kids as much as blood kids but there is nothing to suggest that. Human nature points in the other direction of course they are anomalies.

What kind of idiot tells their adopted child they aren't their real child? You think it you don't say it  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I like Dick and Jason being adopted so no big and adoption or not I will say it again I think Bruce cares  for all his kids with Dick being the most favoured child and Damian second.

----------


## Assam

> I have no problem with REAL son because I just take to mean biological. And it is actually very very common to favour one child more even when they are all biological not to talk of when some are not.
> 
> Sure we would like to be all noble and say that parents love adopted kids as much as blood kids but there is nothing to suggest that. Human nature points in the other direction of course they are anomalies.
> 
> What kind of idiot tells their adopted child they aren't their real child? You think it you don't say it 
> 
> I like Dick and Jason being adopted so no big and adoption or not I will say it again I think Bruce cares  for all his kids with Dick being the most favoured child and Damian second.


I know Dick and Damian are your favorites, but even though he's far from being mine, I'd still say that Pre-Flashpoint, Bruce favored Tim the most. Sure, Damian was biological and Dick was the first, but in the 2000s, their relationship could only be described as best friends. Yeah, I honestly think Tim for a few years there was a closer friend to Bruce than Gordon, WHILE still being his adopted son. 

bruce tim hug.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> I know Dick and Damian are your favorites, but even though he's far from being mine, I'd still say that Pre-Flashpoint, Bruce favored Tim the most. Sure, Damian was biological and Dick was the first, but in the 2000s, their relationship could only be described as best friends. Yeah, I honestly think Tim for a few years there was a closer friend to Bruce than Gordon, WHILE still being his adopted son. 
> 
> bruce tim hug.jpg


Yes a hug from his solo. Bruce hugs lots of people and there is a difference between an agreeable child who you never have cause to fall out with and love. Bruce has been shown to favour Damian be it the the whole of robin rises, Batman and red hood, Batman and Red Robin, DOTF and many other instances.

Nice try but no there is nothing that proves that aside from pandering to Tim fans in Red Robin even right now Tim is dead and Bruce is doing Jack.

When Jason and Damian died he was very different with Tim he's laughing with Duke in the very next issue. Yeah no I disagree and the important thing is that all that is no longer relevant hasn't been for years and even then those were Damian's 1st few years so of course his father was still getting to know him. It wasn't love at first sight.

That Tim Drake is dead. he died a long time ago.
Batman at one time used to use guns things change.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## Assam

> 


The hug pic wasn't meant to be part of my argument. Just something I added on. Didn't mean it to imply anything. Of course Bruce hugs all the kids, hell, it seems to be the only way Tynion seems to know how to show Bruce expressing affection!. 

So, ignoring that hug, yes that Tim is gone. But like with all things in Rebirth, he can return. And yes, despite what you said, I DO maintain that Tim was his favorite. And remember, Tim is only my 4th favorite Robin. This isn't bias speaking.

----------


## dietrich

> The hug pic wasn't meant to be part of my argument. Just something I added on. Didn't mean it to imply anything. Of course Bruce hugs all the kids, hell, it seems to be the only way Tynion seems to know how to show Bruce expressing affection!. 
> 
> So, ignoring that hug, yes that Tim is gone. But like with all things in Rebirth, he can return. And yes, despite what you said, I DO maintain that Tim was his favorite. And remember, Tim is only my 4th favorite Robin. This isn't bias speaking.


That's fair enough. I disagree but it's fiction so we can interpret it how we want and opinions differ.

----------


## Assam

> That's fair enough. I disagree but it's fiction so we can interpret it how we want and opinions differ.


Exactly! 

Need to write more characters soooooo, who else thinks when Damian grows up he should choose to be a zookeeper or the head of the EPA or something instead of running Wayne Enterprises?

----------


## dietrich

> Exactly! 
> 
> Need to write more characters soooooo, who else thinks when Damian grows up he should choose to be a zookeeper or the head of the EPA or something instead of running Wayne Enterprises?


I would love to see Zoo keeper Damian or hardcore Environmental protection Damian because he is very passionate about animals and he comes from an environmental protection background.

He also seems more interested in the Batman side than the Wayne Enterprises side despite the law suit.
But can't he do both? I think only a blood Wayne should run WE to keep that legacy going.

I want a future where Damian takes over the league and turns into a force for good may an EPA that takes no prisoners.

----------


## KrustyKid

> Yes a hug from his solo. Bruce hugs lots of people and there is a difference between an agreeable child who you never have cause to fall out with and love. Bruce has been shown to favour Damian be it the the whole of robin rises, Batman and red hood, Batman and Red Robin, DOTF and many other instances.
> 
> Nice try but no there is nothing that proves that aside from pandering to Tim fans in Red Robin even right now Tim is dead and Bruce is doing Jack.
> 
> When Jason and Damian died he was very different with Tim he's laughing with Duke in the very next issue. Yeah no I disagree and the important thing is that all that is no longer relevant hasn't been for years and even then those were Damian's 1st few years so of course his father was still getting to know him. It wasn't love at first sight.
> 
> That Tim Drake is dead. he died a long time ago.
> Batman at one time used to use guns things change.


I disagree. From the material given to us I'd say Bruce loves Damian the most.

This is the way I see it. Damian>Dick>Jason>>Tim(Your point above solidifies this)

Now if we were going by who Bruce 'trusts' the most it would be; Dick>>Tim>>Jason>=Damian

----------


## Assam

> I would love to see Zoo keeper Damian or hardcore Environmental protection Damian because he is very passionate about animals and he comes from an environmental protection background.
> 
> He also seems more interested in the Batman side than the Wayne Enterprises side despite the law suit.
> But can't he do both? I think only a blood Wayne should run WE to keep that legacy going.
> 
> I want a future where Damian takes over the league and turns into a force for good may an EPA that takes no prisoners.


Not sure how I feel about that last part. While the idea of the League serving as defenders of animals and nature around the world IS hilarious, I'm personally opposed to Damian embracing the Al Ghul heritage at all, especially with you "takes no prisoners" mentality. While Damian's code isn't as strict as Cass's, I still don't think he'd kill at this point in his development unless he had no choice.

----------


## dragons06

http://www.adventuresinpoortaste.com...view-titans-6/
New Teen titans previews are out, Art is looking better each issue ^^
looks really fun, check it out ^^

----------


## dietrich

> Not sure how I feel about that last part. While the idea of the League serving as defenders of animals and nature around the world IS hilarious, I'm personally opposed to Damian embracing the Al Ghul heritage at all, especially with you "takes no prisoners" mentality. While Damian's code isn't as strict as Cass's, I still don't think he'd kill at this point in his development unless he had no choice.


Oh I didn't mean they would kill. I just meant they be more like Greenpeace less like a government agency

----------


## dietrich

> I disagree. From the material given to us I'd say Bruce loves Damian the most.
> 
> This is the way I see it. Damian>Dick>Jason>>Tim(Your point above solidifies this)
> 
> Now if we were going by who Bruce 'trusts' the most it would be; Dick>>Tim>>Jason>=Damian


Don't you think Damian has proven he is more trust worthy than Jason and even current Tim? I feel he has.
Really all you are holding against Damian is his Al Ghul bloodline not his actions.

Plus he is as much Wayne as he is Al Ghul and has given his life twice for good. What else does he have to do?

----------


## Assam

> I disagree. From the material given to us I'd say Bruce loves Damian the most.
> 
> This is the way I see it. Damian>Dick>Jason>>Tim(Your point above solidifies this)
> 
> Now if we were going by who Bruce 'trusts' the most it would be; Dick>>Tim>>Jason>=Damian



Ooooh, ranking who Bruce TRUSTS the most. Fun. Also ,throwing Steph into this because she's a Robin dammit, and Cass because she's his daughter. 

Pre Flashpoint: Dick=Cass>Tim>>>>Damian>> Steph>>>>>>>Jason

Post Flashpoint: Dick>Tim>Damian=Cass>Jason>Steph

----------


## Assam

> Oh I didn't mean they would kill. I just meant they be more like Greenpeace less like a government agency


Oh, alright. That works.

----------


## dietrich

Why would Bruce trust current Tim over Damian? Damian has done just as much and sacrificed more to prove and gain his trust and his morality and principles are a lot more solid than a guy who selfishly sold out his parents for personally gain and has yet to show any remorse for his actions. 

Dick Damian Jason/Cass then Tim and Steph

----------


## dietrich

> http://www.adventuresinpoortaste.com...view-titans-6/
> New Teen titans previews are out, Art is looking better each issue ^^
> looks really fun, check it out ^^


The preview looks sweet. Where do his clothes go?

----------


## dragons06

> The preview looks sweet. Where do his clothes go?


I have no clue, have they answered that question before ?

----------


## dietrich

> I have no clue, have they answered that question before ?


No. I don't think anyone has ever asked.

Also love Damian playing fetch with Goliath.

----------


## dragons06

> No. I don't think anyone has ever asked.
> 
> Also love Damian playing fetch with Goliath.


I love Damians reason for not buying comfortable chairs XD
I laughed more then I should have  :Smile:

----------


## KrustyKid

> Don't you think Damian has proven he is more trust worthy than Jason and even current Tim? I feel he has.
> Really all you are holding against Damian is his Al Ghul bloodline not his actions.
> 
> Plus he is as much Wayne as he is Al Ghul and has given his life twice for good. What else does he have to do?


This has nothing to do with Damian being an AL Ghul. The reason I believe Bruce trusts Tim more then Damian is only because; A. he's worked longer with him/B. Tim has more experience than Damian.

When Tim first put the Teen Titans team together in the New 52 Bruce didn't question him(only after things started going south did he do so).

On the flip side when Damian assembled the current team Bruce wanted them to be 'supervised', which of course Damian shot down. If Bruce trusted Damian as much as Tim or more, I don't believe he would have spoke those terms.

Bruce has shown that he trusts Jason with the Outlaws in a recent issue. Though you could make a strong case for Bruce trusting Damian more than Jason, it's pretty close in that regard.

Now if we were to add the entire fam in there as well I see it being something like; Alfred>Dick>Tim>>Kate>Damian=Jason=Cass>Luke>Steph  =Duke=Harper=Ace

Babs is the only one I am uncertain about, New52/Rebirth wise.

----------


## Aahz

> Bruce has shown that he trusts Jason with the Outlaws in a recent issue. Though you could make a strong case for Bruce trusting Damian more than Jason, it's pretty close in that regard.


He put Jason in charge of Batman Inc. during the fight against Leviathan, called him in to fight with him on War World and send him in Eternal to help Barbara. That Bruce trust him is not such a recent development.

Damian on the other hand is still a kid and tends to act quite impulsive and reckless from time to time.

----------


## fanfan13

^agreed. I also think Bruce seems to trust Damian less and he wanted to supervise Damian's TT is because Damian is still a child. Plus he's experienced it first hand hpw Damian is difficult in teamwork.

Anyway I would like to justify Dick said Real Son becuase he's talking to Damian and that kid has been spouting off the True Heir blah blah. Meanwhile Bruce probably was not in his right mind when he said Son or King most likely just wanted to emphasize how bad the situation was, not trying to trigger some of the fans.

I personally am not that bothered with those. Mostly because I was more focused on the later pages full of feels in Nightwing and I was just happy Damian was mentioned in main Batman title. Although I agree with you guys and also see the boys are all his sons, biological or not. The reduced timeline probably has a factor, maybe the current Bruce thinks of himself as his mentor to the boys? Idk. Seems unlikely. That aside I believe he cares for all of them the same, no matter if he calls them his sons/children or not.

----------


## dietrich

> This has nothing to do with Damian being an AL Ghul. The reason I believe Bruce trusts Tim more then Damian is only because; A. he's worked longer with him/B. Tim has more experience than Damian.
> 
> When Tim first put the Teen Titans team together in the New 52 Bruce didn't question him(only after things started going south did he do so).
> 
> On the flip side when Damian assembled the current team Bruce wanted them to be 'supervised', which of course Damian shot down. If Bruce trusted Damian as much as Tim or more, I don't believe he would have spoke those terms.
> 
> Bruce has shown that he trusts Jason with the Outlaws in a recent issue. Though you could make a strong case for Bruce trusting Damian more than Jason, it's pretty close in that regard.
> 
> Now if we were to add the entire fam in there as well I see it being something like; Alfred>Dick>Tim>>Kate>Damian=Jason=Cass>Luke>Steph  =Duke=Harper=Ace
> ...


That's not true. Bruce manipulated Damian into starting the Teen Titans it shows that he trusts him and the unsupervised thing in no way was it implied that that was due to lack of trust. That could just be cos he is young we don't know that's just assumption.

Has tim really had more time with Bruce cos if I recall he spent less than a year with him before leaving.

A lot is cos of Damian's age and looking out or not putting a 10 yer old in charge of Batman Inc isn't about trust. It's about frigging get serious same with unsupervised leader of a teen group. You won't bug a 16/17year old but with  13 year old who is your  only child you fret.

Bruce has more reasons to trust Damian than he does Tim and Jason being put/left in charge of a group is an age thing not a trust thing.

----------


## Orujo-man

Bruce doesn't trust in anyone, not completely...always ends lying all of them or manipulated them

----------


## dietrich



----------


## KrustyKid

> That's not true. Bruce manipulated Damian into starting the Teen Titans it shows that he trusts him and the unsupervised thing in no way was it implied that that was due to lack of trust. That could just be cos he is young we don't know that's just assumption.
> 
> Has tim really had more time with Bruce cos if I recall he spent less than a year with him before leaving.
> 
> A lot is cos of Damian's age and looking out or not putting a 10 yer old in charge of Batman Inc isn't about trust. It's about frigging get serious same with unsupervised leader of a teen group. You won't bug a 16/17year old but with  13 year old who is your  only child you fret.
> 
> Bruce has more reasons to trust Damian than he does Tim and Jason being put/left in charge of a group is an age thing not a trust thing.


As Aahz pointed out, Damian has shown reckless tendencies from time to time, his emotions get the better of him. This is not something you would get from someone like Tim. That in itself would give Bruce more reason to trust Tim to a higher degree, he's more level headed and has more experience and is less prone to making silly mistakes or bad decisions. Damian is still young and has a lot to learn. I have no doubt once Damian fully grows into his role Bruce will trust him more.

----------


## fanfan13

> As Aahz pointed out, Damian has shown reckless tendencies from time to time, his emotions get the better of him. This is not something you would get from someone like Tim. That in itself would give Bruce more reason to trust Tim to a higher degree, he's more level headed and has more experience and is less prone to making silly mistakes or bad decisions. Damian is still young and has a lot to learn. I have no doubt once Damian fully grows into his role Bruce will trust him more.


Agreed. 

Damian: "It's a waste of time. I already *KNOW* everything."
Bruce: "You still don't know enough to do *WHAT'S* required *WHEN* I require it."
(from Super Sons #1)

----------


## Rac7d*

damian seem to be at his most arrogant in supersons

he and jon dont seem to be friends yet

----------


## sakuyamons

> damian seem to be at his most arrogant in supersons
> 
> he and jon dont seem to be friends yet


I trust that they will be friends that kinda hate each other.

----------


## adrikito

> http://www.adventuresinpoortaste.com...view-titans-6/
> New Teen titans previews are out, Art is looking better each issue ^^
> looks really fun, check it out ^^





> 



HAHAHAHA.. Damian Luthor/Beelzebub... and a Bunny Supergirl




> I don't know if Damian was real I'd resist the urge to pinch his cheeks lest I get stab in the kidneys  also he's 13 not 7 despite how smol they draw him
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I wouldn't pinch this dude's cheeks in real life you're much braver than I am CPSparkles.


All his life with TT... And now he is in the *T*een *T*itans..

----------


## adrikito

> damian seem to be at his most arrogant in supersons
> 
> he and jon dont seem to be friends yet


So, he is more arrogant in that comic... Now I understand the Anti-Damian comments that I see..

----------


## ayanestar

> damian seem to be at his most arrogant in supersons
> 
> he and jon dont seem to be friends yet


Obviously they aren't friends yet it would be too fast (and boring) if they simply got along after 2 issues lol I already predicted a big fight before they even start to be smth like friends. It's not like Bruce was BFF with Superman after they met for the first time.

----------


## FlictsLantern

> Obviously they aren't friends yet it would be too fast (and boring) if they simply got along after 2 issues lol I already predicted a big fight before they even start to be smth like friends. It's not like Bruce was BFF with Superman after they met for the first time.


I don't think Damian and Jon can ever be true friends. I mean, their mother's names are Lois and Talia.  :Big Grin:

----------


## fanfan13

> So, he is more arrogant in that comic... Now I understand the Anti-Damian comments that I see..


With Jon, Damian is just being the same Damian as when he was with Supergirl. You read that issue? If you've read that then there's no big difference between that Damian and Super Sons' Damian.

It's endearing really. And understandable why he was like that because he feels superior (obviously) to Jon, the inexperienced kid. That aside you can see that deep inside he also longs for a friend his age. They're going to be best friend eventually.

There will always be those who hate Damian no matter what he does. But there are also those who hated him but have started to change their opinion on him because of the series he stared in, both TT and Super Sons.

----------


## fanfan13

> I don't think Damian and Jon can ever be true friends. I mean, their mother's names are Lois and Talia.


But... but their grandmother's names are Martha!

----------


## rui no onna

> But... but their grandmother's names are Martha!


You win!  :Big Grin:

----------


## sakuyamons

> But... but their grandmother's names are Martha!


I would LOVE something like this to happen, like Damian and Jon are fighting and somehow end up like "oh your grandmas name is Martha?" And they are silent for 5 minutes...

And then they fight again  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fanfan13

> I would LOVE something like this to happen, like Damian and Jon are fighting and somehow end up like "oh your grandmas name is Martha?" And they are silent for 5 minutes...
> 
> And then they fight again


LMAO this needs to happen in Super Sons!

btw, does anyone know where this art originally come from? in case someone's ever seen it.

----------


## dietrich

> As Aahz pointed out, Damian has shown reckless tendencies from time to time, his emotions get the better of him. This is not something you would get from someone like Tim. That in itself would give Bruce more reason to trust Tim to a higher degree, he's more level headed and has more experience and is less prone to making silly mistakes or bad decisions. Damian is still young and has a lot to learn. I have no doubt once Damian fully grows into his role Bruce will trust him more.


Well it depends on if you mean who is more responsible or who would Bruce trust to feed his goldfish he when he vacations. I wasn't talking abut responsibility I was talking about Trust.

----------


## dietrich

> LMAO this needs to happen in Super Sons!
> 
> btw, does anyone know where this art originally come from? in case someone's ever seen it.


I posted the full version on here and the link has the artist's name and link. It's a few pages back, like page 80 or something

----------


## dietrich

> With Jon, Damian is just being the same Damian as when he was with Supergirl. You read that issue? If you've read that then there's no big difference between that Damian and Super Sons' Damian.
> 
> It's endearing really. And understandable why he was like that because he feels superior (obviously) to Jon, the inexperienced kid. That aside you can see that deep inside he also longs for a friend his age. They're going to be best friend eventually.
> 
> There will always be those who hate Damian no matter what he does. But there are also those who hated him but have started to change their opinion on him because of the series he stared in, both TT and Super Sons.


I don't understand why people keep expecting an arrogant, snobbish, snarky person to suddenly change. He's not going to change, that's who he is. He will become more open and throw you off less buildings but the arrogance, snark social awkwardness are always going to be there.

Jon will have to learn him, understand him and adapt just like Clark and everyone does with Bruce. It's who he is and you learn to get used to and love his Damian-ness.

Soon John will learn that calling you Hicksville or making comments doesn't mean that he dislikes you or that he is mean it's just how he is.

----------


## fanfan13

> I posted the full version on here and the link has the artist's name and link. It's a few pages back, like page 80 or something


Whoa it's going to be a bit difficult to trace that back...




> I don't understand why people keep expecting an arrogant, snobbish, snarky person to suddenly change. He's not going to change, that's who he is. He will become more open and throw you off less buildings but the arrogance, snark social awkwardness are always going to be there.
> 
> Jon will have to learn him, understand him and adapt just like Clark and everyone does with Bruce. It's who he is and you learn to get used to and love his Damian-ness.
> 
> Soon John will learn that calling you Hicksville or making comments doesn't mean that he dislikes you or that he is mean it's just how he is.


Agreed. It's his core personality. Part of his character that makes him interesting. Because Damian being Damian is the reason why Super Sons works. He's the driving force of that comic. Now, imagine a Super Sons without Damian or without those characteristics in Damian, do you think it will work the same way it does now?

What annoys me the most is just because of those traits his haters claim he hasn't had any developments when facts prove otherwise.

----------


## dietrich

> Whoa it's going to be a bit difficult to trace that back...
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. It's his core personality. Part of his character that makes him interesting. Because Damian being Damian is the reason why Super Sons works. He's the driving force of that comic. Now, imagine a Super Sons without Damian or without those characteristics in Damian, do you think it will work the same way it does now?
> 
> What annoys me the most is just because of those traits his haters claim he hasn't had any developments when facts prove otherwise.


Thank you. Some people only see black and white and can't handle or are too simple minded to understand or even see the grey. They see certain traits and instantly pigeon hole or categorise him as a certain type of person and just stick to or just can't see past that 1st imprint . 

They are like children who can only process predefined simplistic notions of character types, their minds just can't see the development or understand that the snark arse dude can also the funny guy or the good guy.

Damian is a fantastic and interesting character who brings something special to every interaction / dynamic.
There's a reason why all his cameo's and teams ups are such great  fun. Damian.

Also he triggers a lot of them. Some people don't like confidence, self belief to Kanye West levels and Alpha behaviour. It intimidates them. 
They like nice humble characters that are just like them.

----------


## fanfan13

Patrick Gleason + Super Sons??? I'M IN!!!

Screenshot_2017-03-21-18-47-44-1.jpg

----------


## fanfan13

> Damian is a fantastic and interesting character who brings something special to every interaction / dynamic.
> There's a reason why all his cameo's and teams ups are such great  fun. Damian.


Damian is the most interesting when he teams up with someone, esp Dick, Steph, Jon, and others. Now I wonder what will be of Teen Titans after Damian's own arc is over. It's the first time he actually works in a team. I'm intrigued by TT's June solicit, just what happens between Damian and Kid Flash? What about the other Titans? I'm curious.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Damian is the most interesting when he teams up with someone, esp Dick, Steph, Jon, and others. Now I wonder what will be of Teen Titans after Damian's own arc is over. It's the first time he actually works in a team. I'm intrigued by TT's June solicit, just what happens between Damian and Kid Flash? What about the other Titans? I'm curious.


he was a team with maya , who he should invite to the titans

and where is suren

----------


## dietrich

> he was a team with maya , who he should invite to the titans
> 
> and where is suren


Not sure where Suren is but I would love to see him pop up in Supersons or just to see his character develop further.

----------


## dietrich

Forgot how fabulous and gorgeous this costume was.

I'm calling it now Damian Wayne is totally a Queen

----------


## dietrich

> Damian is the most interesting when he teams up with someone, esp Dick, Steph, Jon, and others. Now I wonder what will be of Teen Titans after Damian's own arc is over. It's the first time he actually works in a team. I'm intrigued by TT's June solicit, just what happens between Damian and Kid Flash? What about the other Titans? I'm curious.


I haven't seen it. Is something happening between Damia and KF?

Edit just saw it and can't wait for LC to see what leads to this.

----------


## adrikito

> Forgot how fabulous and gorgeous this costume was.
> 
> I'm calling now Damian Wayne is totally a Queen


AMAZING... In the end(even with another two reds).. I will support that name..  :Cool:

----------


## dietrich

> AMAZING... In the end(even with another two reds).. I will support that name..


He looks so good in that outfit.

----------


## dietrich

Injustice 2
A raid on Strykers Prison by a newly formed Suicide Squad does the unthinkable and releases Superman from his cell. Meanwhile, Harley Quinn encounters someone she never expected to see againand Damian Wayne is shocked by the appearance of someone he never knew existed.
On sale JUNE 7  32 pg, FC, $2.99 US  RATED T  DIGITAL FIRST

INJUSTICE 2 #4
Written by TOM TAYLOR  Art by BRUNO REDONDO and JUAN ALBARRAN
Covers by BRUNO REDONDO
Harley finds herself up against impossible odds forcing her to make a deal with the devil. Meanwhile, Batman offers counsel to one young man and then remembers happier times and a day of training with another onehis own son, Damian.
On sale JUNE 21  32 pg, FC, $2.99 US  RATED T  DIGITAL FIRST


Two Damian heavy issues. I'm hoping that this new person is an alternate Dick Grayson.

----------


## fanfan13

> he was a team with maya , who he should invite to the titans


Maya is a new character and she hasn't made her name known. I don't think it'd be wise to put her in Titans, esp if they make it a mission to fix the title. There's a reason why the current Titans are who they are now. No matter how much some people want half of them to graduate or other characters to join, we should accept that. So far TT is an enjoyable book  :Smile: 




> Forgot how fabulous and gorgeous this costume was.
> 
> I'm calling now Damian Wayne is totally a Queen


Umm, I don't like that costume. Not my taste.




> I haven't seen it. Is something happening between Damia and KF?
> 
> Edit just saw it and can't wait for LC to see what leads to this.


Right? I really want to know what happens between them.




> Injustice 2
> A raid on Stryker’s Prison by a newly formed Suicide Squad does the unthinkable and releases Superman from his cell. Meanwhile, Harley Quinn encounters someone she never expected to see again—and Damian Wayne is shocked by the appearance of someone he never knew existed.
> On sale JUNE 7 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US • RATED T • DIGITAL FIRST
> 
> INJUSTICE 2 #4
> Written by TOM TAYLOR • Art by BRUNO REDONDO and JUAN ALBARRAN
> Covers by BRUNO REDONDO
> Harley finds herself up against impossible odds forcing her to make a deal with the devil. Meanwhile, Batman offers counsel to one young man and then remembers happier times and a day of training with another one—his own son, Damian.
> On sale JUNE 21 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US • RATED T • DIGITAL FIRST
> ...


Hmm I don't know...

----------


## CPSparkles

> Forgot how fabulous and gorgeous this costume was.
> 
> I'm calling now Damian Wayne is totally a Queen


That cape is amazing. I don't recall it being that long in the book!

Very dramatic.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Patrick Gleason + Super Sons??? I'M IN!!!
> 
> Attachment 46908


Is this from the arc where Jon is losing his powers? I can't wait for that.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Injustice 2
> A raid on Stryker’s Prison by a newly formed Suicide Squad does the unthinkable and releases Superman from his cell. Meanwhile, Harley Quinn encounters someone she never expected to see again—and Damian Wayne is shocked by the appearance of someone he never knew existed.
> On sale JUNE 7 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US • RATED T • DIGITAL FIRST
> 
> INJUSTICE 2 #4
> Written by TOM TAYLOR • Art by BRUNO REDONDO and JUAN ALBARRAN
> Covers by BRUNO REDONDO
> Harley finds herself up against impossible odds forcing her to make a deal with the devil. Meanwhile, Batman offers counsel to one young man and then remembers happier times and a day of training with another one—his own son, Damian.
> On sale JUNE 21 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US • RATED T • DIGITAL FIRST
> ...


Interesting. Don't really read the Injustice titles anymore but might pick these up. I'm curious.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## dietrich

No Wall No Ban 



xyurimeister.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## Assam

> No Wall No Ban 
> 
> 
> 
> xyurimeister.tumblr.com


Great, painful art. 

I'd love to see an issue where Jaime goes to the border and destroys the wall

Anyone remember Borders? Jaime spent 6 issues fighting against unfair immigration laws. He shouldn't be letting this happen.

----------


## adrikito

> Injustice 2
> A raid on Stryker’s Prison by a newly formed Suicide Squad does the unthinkable and releases Superman from his cell. Meanwhile, Harley Quinn encounters someone she never expected to see again—and Damian Wayne is shocked by the appearance of someone he never knew existed.
> On sale JUNE 7 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US • RATED T • DIGITAL FIRST
> 
> INJUSTICE 2 #4
> Written by TOM TAYLOR • Art by BRUNO REDONDO and JUAN ALBARRAN
> Covers by BRUNO REDONDO
> Harley finds herself up against impossible odds forcing her to make a deal with the devil. Meanwhile, Batman offers counsel to one young man and then remembers happier times and a day of training with another one—his own son, Damian.
> On sale JUNE 21 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US • RATED T • DIGITAL FIRST
> ...


If Injustice Damian ends in Batman side THIS TIME.. I will see this...





> No Wall No Ban 
> 
> 
> 
> xyurimeister.tumblr.com


This picture... Is in Damian Appreciation but... 

DAMNIT..I can not see Damian.. After AC 976 today(with that collar), I can only see N52 Superman here..

----------


## CPSparkles

> No Wall No Ban 
> 
> 
> 
> xyurimeister.tumblr.com


This is pretty cool.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Great, painful art. 
> 
> I'd love to see an issue where Jaime goes to the border and destroys the wall
> 
> Anyone remember Borders? Jaime spent 6 issues fighting against unfair immigration laws. He shouldn't be letting this happen.


That would be great. If only.

----------


## CPSparkles

> 


Lol @ Happywing toy with movable parts and mix and match accessories! That's too precious. I love it. 
Does Jason wanna swap for the RedHood toy?

----------


## dietrich

> Great, painful art. 
> 
> I'd love to see an issue where Jaime goes to the border and destroys the wall
> 
> Anyone remember Borders? Jaime spent 6 issues fighting against unfair immigration laws. He shouldn't be letting this happen.


Isn't just. I thought it might be too political to post but then I thought f**k it .
Not familiar with Borders. Don't read Blue Beetle.

----------


## dietrich

> If Injustice Damian ends in Batman side THIS TIME.. I will see this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture... Is in Damian Appreciation but... 
> 
> DAMNIT..I can not see Damian.. After AC 976 today(with that collar), I can only see N52 Superman here..


Aaahhh man so sorry dude. I read that issue.

I don't think Damian switches sides not yet anyway. It would be great if he did but from the gameplay it's clear he's still regime.

----------


## dietrich

> Lol @ Happywing toy with movable parts and mix and match accessories! That's too precious. I love it. 
> Does Jason wanna swap for the RedHood toy?


I know how cute is that toy?

----------


## Fergus

> No Wall No Ban 
> 
> 
> 
> xyurimeister.tumblr.com


Great art dietrich

----------


## Fergus

> 


This is so funny.

----------


## Fergus

> HAHAHAHA.. Damian Luthor/Beelzebub... and a Bunny Supergirl
> 
> 
> 
> All his life with TT... And now he is in the *T*een *T*itans..


nIce catch

----------


## Fergus

> damian seem to be at his most arrogant in supersons
> 
> he and jon dont seem to be friends yet


No they're not friends yet but something is developing. I think that they are destined to friends who always squabble but care and understand each other a lot.

He is very arrogant I have to say I love how he out witted Luthor. I think a lot of the arrogance comes from the fact that he feels that he is a grownup compared to Jon so he's treating him like a kid.

----------


## fanfan13

> I think a lot of the arrogance comes from the fact that he feels that he is a grownup compared to Jon so he's treating him like a kid.


Agreed. I think it depends who he's interacting with. He feels superior to Jon that's why he is like that in Super Sons. In Teen Titans, he's still as arrogant as he usually is, but a lot more controlled because well the Titans are on the same level or above him. With Dick, he's so child-like (I mean look at his cute pout!! and proud smile!!!). And he's all :| with Bruce because Batman's Batman-ness is on another level.

Btw LOL @ Damian in Titans Tower, first he's playing with social media and now he's playing video games XD

Also in Teen Titans, Gar said that some live in the Tower while others come and go as they please but on weekends they are always together. So from that I guess Damian spends all the weekends with the Titans but in weekdays he is either in the Manor, with Jon (because current Super Sons is on school nights), also in the Tower, or just by himself doing whatever he wants.

----------


## Fergus

> Agreed. I think it depends who he's interacting with. He feels superior to Jon that's why he is like that in Super Sons. In Teen Titans, he's still as arrogant as he usually is, but a lot more controlled because well the Titans are on the same level or above him. With Dick, he's so child-like (I mean look at his cute pout!! and proud smile!!!). And he's all :| with Bruce because Batman's Batman-ness is on another level.
> 
> Btw LOL @ Damian in Titans Tower, first he's playing with social media and now he's playing video games XD
> 
> Also in Teen Titans, Gar said that some live in the Tower while others come and go as they please but on weekends they are always together. So from that I guess Damian spends all the weekends with the Titans but in weekdays he is either in the Manor, with Jon (because current Super Sons is on school nights), also in the Tower, or just by himself doing whatever he wants.


It would appear so if we take supersons where he is at home doing school work and patrolling with his dad.

----------


## Fergus

Loved this week's issue. Poor Jackson well he's about to join others like himself.
Nice mellow issue great to see the team just hanging out.

----------


## CPSparkles

I love this so much

----------


## CPSparkles

> Loved this week's issue. Poor Jackson well he's about to join others like himself.
> Nice mellow issue great to see the team just hanging out.


Yeah it was a good issue and I felt for Jackson his friend was a bit of an arse. I can understand his mum being worried for him but she also was a bit much.
Loved the banter this issue and BB ripping on Damian.

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Tim




Damian and Cass

----------


## sakuyamons

I feel that once Jackson finds out who his Dad is and tells him to the Teen Titans all of them are gonna open up  :Stick Out Tongue:  like that scene in YJTV where they reveal their secrets, or the TT v3 one.

Jackson: My father is a villian.
Damian: You're not special.
Wally2: My dad's a bad guy too. 
Raven: my Father is a literal demon

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> I feel that once Jackson finds out who his Dad is and tells him to the Teen Titans all of them are gonna open up  like that scene in YJTV where they reveal their secrets, or the TT v3 one.
> 
> Jackson: My father is a villian.
> Damian: You're not special.
> Wally2: My dad's a bad guy too. 
> Raven: my Father is a literal demon


Gosh they team do have a bunch of evil family members don't they?

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## fanfan13

> I feel that once Jackson finds out who his Dad is and tells him to the Teen Titans all of them are gonna open up  like that scene in YJTV where they reveal their secrets, or the TT v3 one.
> 
> Jackson: My father is a villian.
> Damian: You're not special.
> Wally2: My dad's a bad guy too. 
> Raven: my Father is a literal demon


LOL at least Damian's father is not a villain XP




> 


He called him "Dad" :')

----------


## oasis1313

> LOL at least Damian's father is not a villain XP


I'm not always convinced that Bruce is not a villain.

----------


## dietrich

> I'm not always convinced that Bruce is not a villain.


Batman is quite the grey area isn't he? He isn't a straight up villain but he does do some questionable things and I'm not even talking the vigilante thing which already makes him a criminal.

I'm talking the drafting kids into his personal war. I mean the Robins are child soldiers and Bruce is basically the same as those warlords who use kids to fight.

He is manipulative as f**k and he often times does some straight up villainous stuff.

----------


## dietrich

> Loved this week's issue. Poor Jackson well he's about to join others like himself.
> Nice mellow issue great to see the team just hanging out.


I loved the issue too. Not much going on though but enjoyable nonetheless. Loving Aqualad's look but his story was sad and his boyfriend is a jerk.
Can't wait for him to meet them.

The team is feeling more like a team now. This book feels so much like the show which I love.

----------


## dietrich

> 


Awwwww I never get tried of seeing these two hugging or Bruce stroking his brow while he sleeps or the way Bruce always comes down to his eye level whenever they're having these moments. He is only ever like this with Damian. A side to Batman we've never seen.

I love daddy bats. 



> Damian and Tim


This is apt. Poor Dick.




> I love this so much


This is sweet. Mama Bear Talia. I loved this issue with them working as a family.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

Father son bonding







I love how instead of going through the ritual of celebrating / honouring the day his parents died [which is ghoulish and unhealthy] Bruce chooses instead to spend the time with his son.

I like to think with Damian's arrival he's finally letting go of this loss and pain that he has always carried with him. He is finally starting to heal and that's just beautiful.

Look at Damian's happy face.

----------


## dietrich

“I know we’re never going to throw baseball in the back of the Manor after a tough day - but I’d but lying if I said a small part of me wouldn’t enjoy that mundane existence even for just a moment.”

     Batman and Robin (2011)

----------


## CPSparkles

Some Damian Bruce moments to add to yours.

I like that in Batman and Robin he changes that ritual because of Damian as well

----------


## CPSparkles

> Batman is quite the grey area isn't he? He isn't a straight up villain but he does do some questionable things and I'm not even talking the vigilante thing which already makes him a criminal.
> 
> I'm talking the drafting kids into his personal war. I mean the Robins are child soldiers and Bruce is basically the same as those warlords who use kids to fight.
> 
> He is manipulative as f**k and he often times does some straight up villainous stuff.


He is also crazy borderline but yes in the real world he is a villain.

----------


## ayanestar

I'm rereading some of my old comics again and these two are still my favorite dynamic duo :')
image.jpg

----------


## adrikito

> I'm re-reading some of my old comics again and these two are still my favorite dynamic duo :')
> image.jpg


Dick and Damian are the Best Dynamic Duo.  :Wink:

----------


## dietrich

Yeah Tomasi's Batman and Robin gives me the feels but without a doubt Dick and Damian are the best.

----------


## Fergus

> Father son bonding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how instead of going through the ritual of celebrating / honouring the day his parents died [which is ghoulish and unhealthy] Bruce chooses instead to spend the time with his son.
> ...


What comic is this?

----------


## Fergus

> I'm rereading some of my old comics again and these two are still my favorite dynamic duo :')
> image.jpg


AS a parent I have a real soft spot for Bruce and Damian but Dick and Damian is my overall favourite.

----------


## Fergus

> Some Damian Bruce moments to add to yours.
> 
> I like that in Batman and Robin he changes that ritual because of Damian as well


I do love this side of Bruce we never get to see his softer caring side which Damian brought out. That stroking your sleeping child really gets to me. So much love and adoration in that one shot.

----------


## Fergus

> I'm not always convinced that Bruce is not a villain.


After reading the other responses I'm with you.

----------


## adrikito

> *I do love this side of Bruce* we never get to see his softer caring side which Damian brought out. That stroking your sleeping child really gets to me. So much love and adoration in that one shot.


I liked too.. With all the robins in batman story,  he has been a father almost all his existence.

Batman Robin Annual was a Great Chapter of Bruce and Damian.

----------


## irene

> What comic is this?


The Comic with Bruce and Damian bonding over proto suit is from Batman/Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles #6.  Considering that it was written by Tynion, it was pretty good as you can already see from those panels. I was actually surprised.

----------


## fanfan13

> The Comic with Bruce and Damian bonding over proto suit is from Batman/Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles #6.  Considering that it was written by Tynion, it was pretty good as you can already see from those panels. I was actually surprised.


Wow thanks for the information. I'm going to check it out  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> The Comic with Bruce and Damian bonding over proto suit is from Batman/Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles #6.  Considering that it was written by Tynion, it was pretty good as you can already see from those panels. I was actually surprised.


Yeah I was quite impressed with his handling of Damian. The father son dynamic was strong and Damian was badass and snarky as one would expect. He had a good understanding of the character.

----------


## dietrich

> I liked too.. With all the robins in batman story,  he has been a father almost all his existence.
> 
> Batman Robin Annual was a Great Chapter of Bruce and Damian.


I don't think so he's been a guardian and a caregiver but I've seen him as a father or dad. I've never seen the kind of softness Tomasi, Morrison and Synder brought.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## CPSparkles

> 


This is so true.

----------


## CPSparkles

Only Damian will use his head to breakout of a coffin



I love how Bruce gets amnesia Damian is a sad
Bruce takes in Duke Damian couldn't care less
Dick might be having a baby Damian falls apart



I missed their double punches.

----------


## dietrich

> Only Damian will use his head to breakout of a coffin
> 
> 
> 
> I love how Bruce gets amnesia Damian is a sad
> Bruce takes in Duke Damian couldn't care less
> Dick might be having a baby Damian falls apart
> 
> 
> ...


They double punch better than any other duo. That doll robin. Is it bad that i want them to keep him? I feel bad for him.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

what this world needs is an old-school super-villain like my mom or my grandad to liven it up.

Missing his mom and grandfather in The Just

----------


## dietrich

> “what this world needs is an old-school super-villain like my mom or my grandad to liven it up.”
> 
> Missing his mom and grandfather in The Just


Really would like a continuation of this story though at the end things weren't looking good for that universe.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Really would like a continuation of this story though at the end things weren't looking good for that universe.


I want more of just because I really like Damian and Alexis and I really would like to see the heroes get a chance to prove their stuff.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Wow thanks for the information. I'm going to check it out


It was a fun arc I really enjoyed Damian meeting the Turtles. That had some funny moments.

----------


## CPSparkles

> They double punch better than any other duo. That doll robin. Is it bad that i want them to keep him? I feel bad for him.


Edit
Double stick punch
Yeah but if they kept him would he become Dicks Robin? Don't think that would work.

----------


## adrikito

I see this image in deviantart:

robin__damian_wayne.jpg

Similar to the Teen Titans rebirth preview image.. with the TT in the batarang.

----------


## dietrich

> I see this image in deviantart:
> 
> robin__damian_wayne.jpg
> 
> Similar to the Teen Titans rebirth preview image.. with the TT in the batarang.


This is really cool. Love the yellow lenses.

----------


## CPSparkles

Bruce and Damian

----------


## CPSparkles

> I see this image in deviantart:
> 
> robin__damian_wayne.jpg
> 
> Similar to the Teen Titans rebirth preview image.. with the TT in the batarang.


Really nice

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## dietrich

> 


Ewww Nightwing poop and Doggie Tim jealous in the background.

----------


## ayanestar

I bet Damian loved the New 52, he had Nightwing all for himself no Tim to worry about  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

> I bet Damian loved the New 52, he had Nightwing all for himself no Tim to worry about


I bet now he has to contend with Tim, Shawn an a possible baby not to talk about Kori as well :Smile: 
Well it's about he learnt how to share. He stopped being an only child the minute he joined his father's household.

----------


## oasis1313

I'd really love a Batman 666 ongoing.  Damian would be the most badass Batman EVER!

----------


## ayanestar

> I bet now he has to contend with Tim, Shawn an a possible baby not to talk about Kori as well
> Well it's about he learnt how to share. He stopped being an only child the minute he joined his father's household.


aww you are right he is learning to share, leading his own team + making friends...Damian is growing up so fast  :Frown:  I'm happy and sad.

----------


## dietrich

> I'd really love a Batman 666 ongoing.  Damian would be the most badass Batman EVER!


I'm hoping the supersons will get to meet that Damian an ongoing will be a dream come true though I hope they fix it so that he doesn't kill. I didn't like that part. Not cos I have an issue with a Batman that kills it's just that it feels like he is failing his father.




> aww you are right he is learning to share, leading his own team + making friends...Damian is growing up so fast  I'm happy and sad.


Honestly I'm sad that he has to share Grayson with anyone most of all this new thing with Tim especially after Tim effectively blamed Dick for Damian's death.

Not cool.

But I am glad that his world is expanding and he's learning to play with others. it shows growth and is the 1st step to him eventually having what Dick has right now. A solid place in the DCU independent of bats.

----------


## adrikito

AWESOME. Damian exists... My mind is in RSOB again.

son_of_batman.jpg

From:

http://www.deviantart.com/art/Son-of-Batman-671630412

----------


## fanfan13

> aww you are right he is learning to share, leading his own team + making friends...Damian is growing up so fast  I'm happy and sad.


I... feel sad. I don't want him to grow up so fast  :Frown: 

It's like Damian has these steps of growing up: Family -> Friends -> Lover. He has found a new family when he joined Batfam, creating bonds with them (and still is). Now he starts to look for friends. He has reached the beginning of step two. I'm not ready to see him having a serious romantic interest. Hope it'll be in distant future when it happens.

(although I said that I love to ship him with someone lol)

----------


## Lady Nightwing

> Honestly I'm sad that he has to share Grayson with anyone most of all this new thing with Tim especially after Tim effectively blamed Dick for Damian's death.
> 
> Not cool.


I don't remember that. Jesus, like you need more reasons to hate NuTim.

----------


## dietrich

> I don't remember that. Jesus, like you need more reasons to hate NuTim.


He sure did



Bruce was  in the same building fighting just like everyone else so the only way I can interpret this is that he is implying that Bruce would have done a better job watching Damian and would have saved him or stopped him dying or whatever.

Damian might be young but when it comes to battle he is just as capable and grown up as the rest.

This really pissed me off.

----------


## Lady Nightwing

FFS, who wrote that garbage? Damian fawning over Tim like that? Yuck.

----------


## sakuyamons

> FFS, who wrote that garbage? Damian fawning over Tim like that? Yuck.


Damian would be "Drake, get your sh!t together immediately."

----------


## shadowsgirl

> FFS, who wrote that garbage? Damian fawning over Tim like that? Yuck.


Lobdell, and obviously, it's not the real Damian. It's a hologram, or something like that. He was dead.

----------


## sakuyamons

> Lobdell, and obviously, it's not the real Damian. It's a hologram, or something like that. He was dead.


It was a dream if I'm not mistaken.

----------


## shadowsgirl

> It was a dream if I'm not mistaken.


No, it was some kind of device, Bruce used it too. 

v.jpg

----------


## Assam

This reminds me: What do you guys think of the argument that Damian should have stayed dead?

Obviously, I'm not talking about Damian's haters, but rather, people who love the character, but feel that the story of Damian Wayne would have been better if he'd stayed dead. Much like Barbara Gordon has been dead to me since she became Batgirl again, I often hear these people say that Damian is still dead to them, and that they won't read any Damian stories which take place after his resurrection. 

Personally, I never even read the book where his death and resurrection happened, and I'm f**king loving Super Sons, so I'm personally OK that he's still alive. However, I definitely see where these people are coming from. 

Thoughts?

----------


## adrikito

> I bet Damian loved the New 52, he had Nightwing all for himself no Tim to worry about


Especially *Robin:Son of Batman*.. His OWN serie.  :Wink:

----------


## sakuyamons

> This reminds me: What do you guys think of the argument that Damian should have stayed dead?
> 
> Obviously, I'm not talking about Damian's haters, but rather, people who love the character, but feel that the story of Damian Wayne would have been better if he'd stayed dead. Much like Barbara Gordon has been dead to me since she became Batgirl again, I often hear these people say that Damian is still dead to them, and that they won't read any Damian stories which take place after his resurrection. 
> 
> Personally, I never even read the book where his death and resurrection happened, and I'm f**king loving Super Sons, so I'm personally OK that he's still alive. However, I definitely see where these people are coming from. 
> 
> Thoughts?


I dropped DC when Damian died, not even kidding, the only title I was reading was Bats and Robin at the time.

Those people have a fair point, but unlike Barbara, who I think lost character development with her regression, Damian got character development even after his death. And well, he was never gonna stay dead forever, this is comics.

----------


## Pohzee

> This reminds me: What do you guys think of the argument that Damian should have stayed dead?
> 
> Obviously, I'm not talking about Damian's haters, but rather, people who love the character, but feel that the story of Damian Wayne would have been better if he'd stayed dead. Much like Barbara Gordon has been dead to me since she became Batgirl again, I often hear these people say that Damian is still dead to them, and that they won't read any Damian stories which take place after his resurrection. 
> 
> Personally, I never even read the book where his death and resurrection happened, and I'm f**king loving Super Sons, so I'm personally OK that he's still alive. However, I definitely see where these people are coming from. 
> 
> Thoughts?


I've thought about this and I'm pretty torn. As a character, I like Damian a lot. He plays well off Dick and his father-son interactions with Bruce are adorable. I'm also currently loving Supersons. However, I think that the Bat-Family is way too crowded and should be thinned a Robin. It is hard to get rid of established characters, but Damian got a sendoff by his creator as intended after completing his story arc. While I think that there are more stories that can be told with Damian, I think that it is clear that the current Bat-Writers have no interest in using him, and I fear for the viability of his character once he grows up and leaves Robin behind. Damian only works because he is a young child. His personality is endearing only because his diminutive size and young age contrasts with his over-the-top arrogance. If he is aged up, he loses his endearing qualities and won't be very likable. For him to survive beyond his teens, he will need to change considerably, which in my opinion, would miss the point of the character.

----------


## Godlike13

Well Damian would have to evolve and mature if he grew up, look at Dick. He's not the same as he was when he was 8-12. As long as the transition is handled well and sensibly i think he'd be all right. Though Damian is not growing up  into his late teens any time soon. The older her gets, the older i'd make Batman look.

----------


## ayanestar

There is no way Damian will grow up any time soon. DC already have a problem with finding a purpose for Tim. Jason used to have a hard time too. DC even tried to kill Dick at least twice now. Also Damian can work just fine as an adult, his personality would change slowly and he would gain new fans. The Multiverse Damian has many fans for example. Besides Aquaman used to be an arrogant bastard, Bruce is absolutely messed up, Superman has stories where he is a mass murderer and all of them have fans. Damian will be fine. Rebirth is actually the best chance for Damian to establish himself and he is doing well so far. Snyder is the reason why Damian lost his place in the Batman book and King is not any better I really expected more of him. 
If there is any Robin who should have stayed dead it's Jason. It could have been used to make Batman more responsible and less messed up but here we are. Now we are pretending Tim's "death" is teaching him something when in reality Batman will never change. I mean I love Bruce but it's obvious how messed up he is. Also adding new characters to an already overcrowded franchise was a stupid idea but again it's Snyder's fault.




> Well Damian would have to evolve and mature if he grew up, look at Dick. He's not the same as he was when he was 8-12. As long as the transition is handled well and sensibly i think he'd be all right. Though Damian is not growing up  into his late teens any time soon. The older her gets, the older i'd make Batman look.


Exactly. I mean there is a reason why DC is pushing the whole "Dick and Bruce are close friends" thing. He used to be a father figure for Dick, he even adopted him but now they are friends.

----------


## Godlike13

On the flip side of Bruce and Dick though, I did watch a recent movie where Dick ran around calling Bruce papi.

----------


## adrikito

> This reminds me: What do you guys think of the argument that Damian should have stayed dead?
> 
> Obviously, I'm not talking about Damian's haters, but rather, people who love the character, but feel that the story of Damian Wayne would have been better if he'd stayed dead. Much like Barbara Gordon has been dead to me since she became Batgirl again, I often hear these people say that Damian is still dead to them, and that they won't read any Damian stories which take place after his resurrection. 
> 
> Personally, I never even read the book where his death and resurrection happened, and I'm f**king loving Super Sons, so I'm personally OK that he's still alive. However, I definitely see where these people are coming from. 
> 
> Thoughts?


That reminds me.. The death of N52 Superman... Since his death I leave behind the SM comics.. and despite his "Resurrection" after AC 976 he is completely dead... 

However, there are another universes with supermen.. As with Kingdom Come Superman, one day I will give them a change..

About Damian... Unlike Barbara Gordon, I don´t understand the problem... With Barbara I can understand than the old fans of Oracle are now disappointed with her... She is not the same admirable woman that they met..




> Also adding new characters to an already overcrowded franchise was a stupid idea but again it's Snyder's fault.
> .


Yes, is stupid... As I saw old bat comics I understood the madness of this.... Before the N52 the Batfamily members were enough.. and I am only a fan.

*TERRY MCGINNIS IS THE CHARACTER WHO NEED BATFAMILY MEMBERS, NO BRUCE..*

----------


## Assam

> There is no way Damian will grow up any time soon. DC already have a problem with finding a purpose for Tim. Jason used to have a hard time too. DC even tried to kill Dick at least twice now. Also Damian can work just fine as an adult, his personality would change slowly and he would gain new fans. The Multiverse Damian has many fans for example. Besides Aquaman used to be an bastard, Bruce is absolutely messed up, Superman has stories where he is a mass murderer and all of them have fans. Damian will be fine. Rebirth is actually the best chance for Damian to establish himself and he is doing well so far. Snyder is the reason why Damian lost his place in the Batman book and King is not any better I really expected more of him. 
> If there is any Robin who should have stayed dead it's Jason. It could have been used to make Batman more responsible and less messed up but here we are. Now we are pretending Tim's "death" is teaching him something when in reality Batman will never change. I mean I love Bruce but it's obvious how messed up he is. Also adding new characters to an already overcrowded franchise was a stupid idea but again it's Snyder's fault.


Man, now I'm wondering just how different the current Batline would be if Jason and Damian had BOTH stayed dead, and the Creator's Pets hadn't been introduced. 

Much as I like Jason and Damian in their current appearances, and a big Batfamily, things might actually be better. Especially if the Creator's Pets weren't around either.

----------


## JasonTodd428

> Man, now I'm wondering just how different the current Batline would be if Jason and Damian had BOTH stayed dead, and the Creator's Pets hadn't been introduced. 
> 
> Much as I like Jason and Damian in their current appearances, and a big Batfamily, things might actually be better. Especially if the Creator's Pets weren't around either.


Honestly I tend to think that some writer out there would have just created characters to fill the void. Tim came on the scene (at least originally) specifically because of Jason's death so I think another character would have made an appearance as a result of Damian's had there been the opportunity. In fact it's highly likely that Snyder's creations were a direct response to his knowing that Damian was going to be killed. It was rumored that the Bat writers were all supposedly aware of Morrison's plans to kill Damian.

----------


## Aahz

> Well Damian would have to evolve and mature if he grew up, look at Dick. He's not the same as he was when he was 8-12. As long as the transition is handled well and sensibly i think he'd be all right.


But Dick didn't really had to loose any defining character traits when he grew up, in Damians case have to mellow him drastically down, you can do it somehow but he would kind of loose what makes him stand out at the moment.

If you looked at the varianst of Damian as older teen that are around in comics, like for example like injustice or this "Damian:Son of Batman" alternate future mini series (not R:SOB), I don't think that they are that great. And since DC is keeping Tim in his teens for years by now, I kind of doubt that we will see Damian becoming an adult in future comics. And even in current comics they keep his child like apparence despite making him offically a teen.

----------


## dietrich

> FFS, who wrote that garbage? Damian fawning over Tim like that? Yuck.


IKR. When pigs fly. This is all happening in Tim's imagination.

----------


## dietrich

> This reminds me: What do you guys think of the argument that Damian should have stayed dead?
> 
> Obviously, I'm not talking about Damian's haters, but rather, people who love the character, but feel that the story of Damian Wayne would have been better if he'd stayed dead. Much like Barbara Gordon has been dead to me since she became Batgirl again, I often hear these people say that Damian is still dead to them, and that they won't read any Damian stories which take place after his resurrection. 
> 
> Personally, I never even read the book where his death and resurrection happened, and I'm f**king loving Super Sons, so I'm personally OK that he's still alive. However, I definitely see where these people are coming from. 
> 
> Thoughts?


Really> Dude you definitely should read both. His death was so epic and badass. Best death ever. Damian died went like  hero he was snarky, stuck up, insulting, brutal, emotional and awesome. 

His return also badass, touching and different. You really should check it out. So very worth it.

I'm glad he's back I wouldn't have anything to read otherwise. He is a fantastic character so I'm glad they brought him back so soon.
Also with hind sight I'm also glad that he died cos of what his death signified and is it was so well done and heroic he was drawn so small as well in that book so standing up to Heretic and an army firing arrows at him the whole time it really hammered it home how much of a hero he had become and just how brave and utterly fearless he is.

Plus Bruce going scary insane  and going to the lengths he did sacrificing what he did just to bring Damian back was beautiful and emotional to behold.

----------


## Godlike13

> But Dick didn't really had to loose any defining character traits when he grew up, in Damians case have to mellow him drastically down, you can do it somehow but he would kind of loose what makes him stand out at the moment.
> 
> If you looked at the varianst of Damian as older teen that are around in comics, like for example like injustice or this "Damian:Son of Batman" alternate future mini series (not R:SOB), I don't think that they are that great. And since DC is keeping Tim in his teens for years by now, I kind of doubt that we will see Damian becoming an adult in future comics. And even in current comics they keep his child like apparence despite making him offically a teen.


There was quite the difference with Dick from the wisecracking daredevil Robin he was as a young teen, to more mature and serious Robin in NTT that ultimately became Nightwing. It took a bit for things to come back around again and we got a wisecracking daredevil Nightwing.

----------


## Pohzee

> There was quite the difference with Dick from the wisecracking daredevil Robin he was as a young teen, to more mature and serious Robin in NTT that ultimately became Nightwing. It took a bit for things to come back around again and we got a wisecracking daredevil Nightwing.


What role would an adult Damian fill though?

----------


## Godlike13

> What role would an adult Damian fill though?


Thats good question, and one they would have to explore and find out. If it ever happens, i just hope he has good creators on him and a strong launching pad.

----------


## rui no onna

> That reminds me.. The death of N52 Superman... Since his death I leave behind the SM comics.. and despite his "Resurrection" after AC 976 he is completely dead...


Yes, you hate Superdad with a fiery passion and wish he and his family would crawl to whatever hole they came from. However, do you really need to repeat the sentiment in practically every post you make particularly in a thread whose central focus is Damian Wayne and not Superman?

----------


## dietrich

> But Dick didn't really had to loose any defining character traits when he grew up, in Damians case have to mellow him drastically down, you can do it somehow but he would kind of loose what makes him stand out at the moment.
> 
> If you looked at the varianst of Damian as older teen that are around in comics, like for example like injustice or this "Damian:Son of Batman" alternate future mini series (not R:SOB), I don't think that they are that great. And since DC is keeping Tim in his teens for years by now, I kind of doubt that we will see Damian becoming an adult in future comics. And even in current comics they keep his child like apparence despite making him offically a teen.


Just have him like he was in the Just or Batman 666. Still aristocratic and very witty but more reserved and mysterious.

----------


## Aahz

> There was quite the difference with Dick from the wisecracking daredevil Robin he was as a young teen, to more mature and serious Robin in NTT that ultimately became Nightwing. It took a bit for things to come back around again and we got a wisecracking daredevil Nightwing.


But that had also something to do with the shift from silver age to the bronze age. The whole Batman line got way more serious in the 70s.
And Dick was still a "wisecracking daredevil Robin" when he was in his teens (he was in Highschool since the late Golden Age), he bacame only more mature schortly before he entered collage. Damian would allready have problems if they would draw him like his actual age. 
Do think Super Sons would work that well if Damian would really look like he was 3 years older than Jon?

----------


## adrikito

> Yes, you hate Superdad with a fiery passion and wish he and his family would crawl to whatever hole they came from. However, do you really need to repeat the sentiment in practically every post you make particularly in a thread whose central focus is Damian Wayne and not Superman?


*I have said a similar case.... Both died and resurrected but... he was not the same(for some people).. Nothing more..  I TALKED ABOUT DAMIAN and barbara, read the post.. *  

I have reason for hate them... My initial fear in N52 that superman would disappoint me was fulfilled..  Without N52 lie I would not admire them but I would not hate them either.

Practically every post? *I mention N52 Superman fate not superdad*.. I comment few times in superman topics, try not offend the superdad fans and One time talking about N52 SUPERMAN bad luck and I talk frequently about superdad in your opinion..


*Luckily.. I don´t have to worry about the future good or bad luck of the character again. 

As you said.. This is damian wayne appreciation...  The best option is finish this here. I hate talk about this more than you.*.

----------


## FlictsLantern

> What role would an adult Damian fill though?


As I see it, Tim + Damian > Bruce Wayne. Together, they have the brains and the skills to be the best Batman ever to strike fear at criminals hearts. If someone would strike to find a place, would be Dick. This Batmen duo would let Nightwing without a place on Gotham

----------


## Lady Nightwing

> As I see it, Tim + Damian > Bruce Wayne. Together, they have the brains and the skills to be the best Batman ever to strike fear at criminals hearts. If someone would strike to find a place, would be Dick. This Batmen duo would let Nightwing without a place on Gotham


Damian built a flying Batmobile at age 10. He has the potential to be every bit as smart as Bruce. Considering he has been trained since infancy it's likely that when he reaches adulthood he'll be a better fighter too. If "Batman" has to be two people then neither one are truly good enough to be his successor right? I mean why stop at two? It could be five of the we are robin kids sitting on each other's shoulders  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## oasis1313

Tim would be the Batman with no brakes, no off switches.  He wouldn't be afraid of guns, he'd kick azz day and night.  Like in the Batman 666 run, he'd do whatever it took to get all the azz in Gotham City kicked around the clock.

----------


## KrustyKid

> Tim would be the Batman with no brakes, no off switches.  He wouldn't be afraid of guns, he'd kick azz day and night.  Like in the Batman 666 run, he'd do whatever it took to get all the azz in Gotham City kicked around the clock.


Nah, this sounds more like if Jason was Batman. Tim would be far from that. Jason or even Damian would fit the described better.

----------


## KrustyKid

> Damian built a flying Batmobile at age 10. He has the potential to be every bit as smart as Bruce. Considering he has been trained since infancy it's likely that when he reaches adulthood he'll be a better fighter too. If "Batman" has to be two people then neither one are truly good enough to be his successor right? I mean why stop at two? It could be five of the we are robin kids sitting on each other's shoulders


I'd say Damian overall has the best chance to completely surpass Bruce out of the Robin boys. Only Dick comes close in this regard. Jason and Tim both lack one thing or another.

----------


## sakuyamons

I personally don't like the idea of Damian being batman, I feel that he would do it only because he feels the alternative is being an Al Ghul. I'd like him to be a hero of his own imo.

----------


## dietrich

> But that had also something to do with the shift from silver age to the bronze age. The whole Batman line got way more serious in the 70s.
> And Dick was still a "wisecracking daredevil Robin" when he was in his teens (he was in Highschool since the late Golden Age), he bacame only more mature schortly before he entered collage. Damian would allready have problems if they would draw him like his actual age. 
> Do think Super Sons would work that well if Damian would really look like he was 3 years older than Jon?


Yes it would unless you're just buying it for the cutesy art. Supersons works due to the boys awesome chemistry.
Damian in Deathstroke and other books was drawn much and he still works. he was savage in Deathstroke while looking older.

Damian doesn't have a problem with age we've seen him older and he's just as good. The Just and Batman 666 older more mature but still the Damian.

I know you brought up damian son of Batman and Injustice. Two very bad books with bad interpretations nice try.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian built a flying Batmobile at age 10. He has the potential to be every bit as smart as Bruce. Considering he has been trained since infancy it's likely that when he reaches adulthood he'll be a better fighter too. If "Batman" has to be two people then neither one are truly good enough to be his successor right? I mean why stop at two? It could be five of the we are robin kids sitting on each other's shoulders


I would so love to see this  :Smile:  




> Tim would be the Batman with no brakes, no off switches.  He wouldn't be afraid of guns, he'd kick azz day and night.  Like in the Batman 666 run, he'd do whatever it took to get all the azz in Gotham City kicked around the clock.


That or he might get his azz kicked, a Batarang lodged in his chest, play possum to survive and get rescued by Damian all within 20 minutes of putting on the uniform.

Actually it might not be such a bad idea to partner him with Damian if anything it'll cut down on how long he has to play possum plus Damian is right there should he need rescuing.

----------


## Assam

Ah, the "Who's the successor" debate is back. Again. I've been on this forum two months and its already come up 4 or 5 times XD

Once again, putting in my two cents, if Batman could be more than one person, Tim and Cass are the ultimate duo, but if the mantle could only belong to one person, I'd still say Cass, with Damian coming VERY close behind, and trailing FAR behind those two are Dick, Jean-Paul, and Tim, no one else even being up for discussion.

----------


## fanfan13

> I personally don't like the idea of Damian being batman, I feel that he would do it only because he feels the alternative is being an Al Ghul. I'd like him to be a hero of his own imo.


Although I have no problem with Damian being Batman, I'm curious about him becoming his own superhero. I wonder what that is.

But still I want him to stay a child forever.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Nah, this sounds more like if Jason was Batman. Tim would be far from that. Jason or even Damian would fit the described better.


Titans Tomorrow, I'd say he came off worse than Damian and Jason.

----------


## adrikito

> I personally don't like the idea of Damian being batman, I feel that he would do it only because he feels the alternative is being an Al Ghul. I'd like him to be a hero of his own imo.


... Al Ghul.... I hope that Ra´s is not using damian's body in batman beyond..  :Mad:  I heard one rumor, about this possibility... and the character used Talia body in one ocassion(DCAU Batman beyond) to stay alive.

----------


## dietrich

> ... Al Ghul.... I hope that Ra´s is not using damian's body in batman beyond..  I heard one rumor, about this possibility... and the character used Talia body in one ocassion(DCAU Batman beyond) to stay alive.


Ewww Ras is all kinds of wrong.


The only thing I can see him becoming is Batman but only i  some spin off future series NOT BEYOND since Bruce will always be Batman.

I guess he could try a different mantle or like was suggested by Plucky he could run a zoo or lead a very hardcore peace

----------


## KrustyKid

> Titans Tomorrow, I'd say he came off worse than Damian and Jason.


I was basing my analogy on how the characters are now. Tim is far from that alt reality version that was shown, especially if we're talking about Rebirth.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

April Fool's guys.

----------


## adrikito

In 2015 or 2016(I think) I was fool... I was cheated.. Power Girl and Huntress(helena Wayne) lesbian couple.. One April Fool´s Day..

----------


## ayanestar

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/04...live-updating/



> *Snyder:* Its hard for me to write Damien, because my son is so close to his age [...].


Looks like he is still trying to convince himself of his stupid excuse instead to simply say the true lol

----------


## Fergus

> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/04...live-updating/
> 
> Looks like he is still trying to convince himself of his stupid excuse instead to simply say the true lol


Is he still on this? How old is his son and it's been years his son just doesn't age.

The last time he used that excuse was years ago and isn't Duke similar in age to Damian yet he doesn't mind endangering him?

----------


## dietrich

> Is he still on this? How old is his son and it's been years his son just doesn't age.
> 
> The last time he used that excuse was years ago and isn't Duke similar in age to Damian yet he doesn't mind endangering him?


Well you need to understand that Duke is black Scott's kid is white. It's okay if the endangered kid is black because #Blacklivesdon'tmatter to Scott Synder  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I don't know why he keeps on with this ridiculousness still.

----------


## dietrich

> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/04...live-updating/
> 
> Looks like he is still trying to convince himself of his stupid excuse instead to simply say the true lol


Nice avatar  :Smile:

----------


## Assam

> Is he still on this? How old is his son and it's been years his son just doesn't age.
> 
> The last time he used that excuse was years ago and isn't Duke similar in age to Damian yet he doesn't mind endangering him?


Well, Damian DID suddenly age 3 years, so who knows. 

I think Duke is in the same age group as Tim, Steph, and Harper. The only one really close to Damian in age is Cass, who went from being 20 Pre-Flashpoint, to being 14 or 15.

----------


## dietrich

That reply though. That wasn't even a reply to the question asked lol

----------


## Assam

> That reply though. That wasn't even a reply to the question asked lol


How so? Or are you not talking to me? (This is why quotes are a good thing)

----------


## dietrich

> How so? Or are you not talking to me? (This is why quotes are a good thing)


Oh no I meant Synders reply on the live link where he was asked about Damian's death

----------


## Assam

> Oh no I meant Synders reply on the live link where he was asked about Damian's death


Gotcha. 10char

----------


## dietrich

> Gotcha. 10char


This.

Seeing as that the DC is a community, I have a single issue:  when Damian Wayne passes away. How did you react to that, being fathers, being sons. The silent one.

Snyder: It’s hard for me to write Damien, because my son is so close to his age. Super Sons is incredible. Nobody writes it better than Pete and Pat. Incredibly moving.

I guess he doesn't like answering questions about it either hence why he went for the prepared: evade, toss in random positive mention and change topic route.

----------


## adrikito

> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/04...live-updating/
> 
> Looks like he is still trying to convince himself of his stupid excuse instead to simply say the true lol


Yes, stupid excuse.

----------


## Assam

> Yes, stupid excuse.


5 bucks says if he did, he'd make him a helpless "damsel" in distress that Bruce or Dick need to save.

----------


## dietrich

> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/04...live-updating/
> 
> Looks like he is still trying to convince himself of his stupid excuse instead to simply say the true lol


I'm taking it from his reply to means don't expect Damian in this event bitches.

----------


## dietrich

> 5 bucks says if he did, he'd make him a helpless "damsel" in distress that Bruce or Dick need to save.


Still better than putting him on ice. I can't believe those three just literally napped all through the Bane saga. That is actually quite funny when you think of it.




> Yes, stupid excuse.


It is getting silly now but can't force him. At least Synder only writes the one book for DC

----------


## Assam

> Still better than putting him on ice. I can't believe those three just literally napped all through the Bane saga. That is actually quite funny when you think of it.


At least the Robins got a fun issue at the fast food place, and were addressed. Far as I'm aware, there wasn't even a hand-wave excuse given why Bruce doesn't bring in the 'Tec team.

----------


## adrikito

> I'm taking it from his reply to means don't expect Damian in this event bitches.


Yes... This man hate Damian, no?  :Mad:  Fortunately, except the 3 jokers, I don´t need more events(sorry Damian and Slade, now I hate the speedsters), rebirth spoilers..




> 5 bucks says if he did, he'd make him a helpless "damsel" in distress that Bruce or Dick need to save.


Sure..

----------


## dietrich

> Yes... This man hate Damian, no?  Fortunately, except the 3 jokers, I don´t need more events(sorry Damian and Slade, now I hate the speedsters), rebirth spoilers..
> 
> 
> 
> Sure..


I truly don't believe that he hates Damian cos he writes him fine. I think it's more that he's not big on the Batfamily in general aside from the ones he created that is.
Though I do believe think that he desperately wants to leave his mark on Batman as Morrison before him did.

----------


## adrikito

> I truly don't believe that he hates Damian cos he writes him fine. I think it's more that he's not big on the Batfamily in general aside from* the ones he created that is.*


..Harper.... Duke... Of course, I  should remember what I heard and I know about Snyder... 

In AC 976 Ulisses still exists as superdad villain because he is a Snyder character..

----------


## ayanestar

> The last time he used that excuse was years ago and isn't Duke similar in age to Damian yet he doesn't mind endangering him?


He simply has to say: "I don't like the character" _or_ "I don't know how to write Damian" but no instead he says stupid stuff like this. No long-time reader is going to believe this BS + like dietrich has pointed out he didn't even answer the question lmao




> Nice avatar


Thank you  :Smile: 




> I'm taking it from his reply to means don't expect Damian in this event bitches.


I don't expect anyone except Bruce and his new characters like Duke to play a big role in this event. I'm actually hoping for him not to include Dick and Damian in this. His events always have a disappointing ending. I'm really hoping for someone like Morrison to come back. I can't stand Synder anymore.

----------


## sakuyamons

> I'm taking it from his reply to means don't expect Damian in this event bitches.


I didn't expect him to be (or any of the Batfamily members, for that matter)

Who needs a boring event when you can have hilarious adventures with Jon Kent?

I have such mixed feelings about Snyder, because I like his Batman but he doesn't like to write Damian who is one of my favorite chars in the Batverse and my favorite Robin  :Frown:

----------


## darkseidpwns

Snyder isn't lying, Snyder's problem is that he's one of those modern sensitive liberals. He even said that he wouldn't write Mad Hatter as a predator because of his kids too. The only thing this does is confirm that Snyder would never have created Robin or Teen Titans and he'd never have written stories like Judas Contract or TKJ, he's just restricting himself creatively.

----------


## sakuyamons

> Snyder isn't lying, Snyder's problem is that he's one of those modern sensitive liberals. He even said that he wouldn't write Mad Hatter as a predator because of his kids too. The only thing this does is confirm that Snyder would never have created Robin or Teen Titans and he'd never have written stories like Judas Contract or TKJ, he's just restricting himself creatively.


TKJ sucks though.

But Duke is a teenager as well, why is Duke acting as Batman's partner and not...Batmans partner?

----------


## Assam

> TKJ sucks though.
> 
> But Duke is a teenager as well, why is Duke acting as Batman's partner and not...Batmans partner?


Huzzah! Someone else who thinks TKJ sucks! ( I was amazed the movie managed to actually be so much worse)

----------


## darkseidpwns

> TKJ sucks though.
> 
> But Duke is a teenager as well, why is Duke acting as Batman's partner and not...Batmans partner?


To you maybe but Snyder clearly seems to love it based on ZY and DOTF and its still humongous successful in every area.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Huzzah! Someone else who thinks TKJ sucks! ( I was amazed the movie managed to actually be so much worse)


The material like many Moore stories was not suited to a film, it didn't have the length, pacing or structure that you need for a film. Bruce Timm made a rookie mistake with that one, which wouldn't be a problem if he was a rookie.

----------


## dietrich

> Snyder isn't lying, Snyder's problem is that he's one of those modern sensitive liberals. He even said that he wouldn't write Mad Hatter as a predator because of his kids too. The only thing this does is confirm that Snyder would never have created Robin or Teen Titans and he'd never have written stories like Judas Contract or TKJ, he's just restricting himself creatively.


Sorry but I don't believe him entirely on that though. I think it's more that his version/HC of Batman is different. He isn't a father nor is he family oriented. This why the family isn't featured and Duke's relationship with Bruce is so work like.

----------


## dietrich

> He simply has to say: "I don't like the character" _or_ "I don't know how to write Damian" but no instead he says stupid stuff like this. No long-time reader is going to believe this BS + like dietrich has pointed out he didn't even answer the question lmao
> 
> 
> Thank you 
> 
> 
> I don't expect anyone except Bruce and his new characters like Duke to play a big role in this event. I'm actually hoping for him not to include Dick and Damian in this. His events always have a disappointing ending. I'm really hoping for someone like Morrison to come back. I can't stand Synder anymore.


This is it I wasn't expecting anything either I just wish he would stop with the stupid excuse cos all it does is imply that he might be a bit racist. Duke and Damian are similar in age.

I still enjoy ASB but his ego and the politics of it all is getting a bit much. I don't mind him pushing his creations. I'm not a Harper fan but I like Duke. BRE was a huge slap in the face to Dick Grayson, Robin and Robin fans IMO  I expected a story focused on Dick the 1st robin since it was after all his anniversary but no. 

It seems that he hasn't learned from BRE which is disappointing

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Sorry but I don't believe him entirely on that though. I think it's more that his version/HC of Batman is different. He isn't a father nor is he family oriented. This why the family isn't featured and Duke's relationship with Bruce is so work like.


I believe him, it doesn't make it any better, on the contrary it makes it worse. Its also why Duke sucks so much, Snyder just cant do him justice because of this mentality. He's only interested in others using him and making him a mainstay. It fits with his pattern, afterall it was Fawkes who made Duke popular with the Futures End one shot. Had Fawkes never written that issue then you'd be looking at Bluebird in ASB.

----------


## dietrich

> I believe him, it doesn't make it any better, on the contrary it makes it worse. Its also why Duke sucks so much, Snyder just cant do him justice because of this mentality. He's only interested in others using him and making him a mainstay. It fits with his pattern, afterall it was Fawkes who made Duke popular with the Futures End one shot. Had Fawkes never written that issue then you'd be looking at Bluebird in ASB.


You have a point cos Duke is always more enjoyable when some else writes him. Under Synder he's practically scenery. In books like WAR and Robin War He had more personality and was more rounded out.

----------


## Agent Z

> Snyder isn't lying, Snyder's problem is that he's one of those modern sensitive liberals. He even said that he wouldn't write Mad Hatter as a predator because of his kids too. The only thing this does is confirm that *Snyder would never have created Robin or Teen Titans and he'd never have written stories like Judas Contract or TKJ, he's just restricting himself creatively.*


This is a pretty big leap from "I don't want to write Damian because he reminds me of my kid". Especially since he wrote Death of the Family. 

Every writer has stuff they don't like to write about. Snyder isn't restricting himself creatively any more than any one else in this business.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> This is a pretty big leap from "I don't want to write Damian because he reminds me of my kid". Especially since he wrote Death of the Family. 
> 
> Every writer has stuff they don't like to write about. Snyder isn't restricting himself creatively any more than any one else in this business.


Its not a leap and I didn't say this just because of Damian. Did you read the part about Mad Hatter? And every major Robin has the same basic visual so if Damian reminds him of his son then so should the others.
Then take in to account how he makes his male bad guys evil as possible while Ivy gets a heroic portrayal because he sympathizes with feminism and environmentalism. So yeah its not a leap to assume that his writing is heading towards PC ville.

----------


## Agent Z

> Its not a leap and I didn't say this just because of Damian. Did you read the part about Mad Hatter? And every major Robin has the same basic visual so if Damian reminds him of his son then so should the others.
> Then take in to account how he makes his male bad guys evil as possible while Ivy gets a heroic portrayal because he sympathizes with feminism and environmentalism. So yeah its not a leap to assume that his writing is heading towards PC ville.


Yes I read the part about the Mad Hatter too. And the fact that he created Duke and Harper obviously means he's not against the Robin concept. 

Where did he say he sympathised with feminism and envorinmentalism? It's not like he's the first writer to depict Ivy in a sympathetic light. He also created the character of Mother who is far from sympathetic.

----------


## dietrich

I would say that the fact that he keeps saying that Batman doesn't need Robin and the fact that Duke and Harper are different in concept to Robin means that he IS against the Robin concept in it's regular format.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Yes I read the part about the Mad Hatter too. And the fact that he created Duke and Harper obviously means he's not against the Robin concept. 
> 
> Where did he say he sympathised with feminism and envorinmentalism? It's not like he's the first writer to depict Ivy in a sympathetic light. He also created the character of Mother who is far from sympathetic.


So according to you Snyder is a liar? gothca. Prove he's a liar now, the burden of proof is on you. As for Duke and Harper the only thing he does is foist them upon another unfortunate soul. He literally stated in an interview that he wanted someone else to write Duke.

There's a difference between sympathetic light and what Snyder did. King is portraying Bane in a sympathetic light, Snyder just went ahead and made her a co hero.
His recent Mad Hatter story was based on the premise that today people just want to live in their own reality and skin the truth in whatever way they need.
He's clearly indulging in his politics.

----------


## Agent Z

> So according to you Snyder is a liar? gothca. Prove he's a liar now, the burden of proof is on you. As for Duke and Harper the only thing he does is foist them upon another unfortunate soul. He literally stated in an interview that he wanted someone else to write Duke.
> 
> There's a difference between sympathetic light and what Snyder did. King is portraying Bane in a sympathetic light, Snyder just went ahead and made her a co hero.
> His recent Mad Hatter story was based on the premise that today people just want to live in their own reality and skin the truth in whatever way they need.
> He's clearly indulging in his politics.


Has he ever said Batman does not need a Robin? or has he simply had fictional characters say it? That's big difference.

So? He wouldn't be the first writer who made a villain a hero and again, he made a female villain in Mother.

That's not indulging in politics. That's acknowledging a basic fact of life. You post on the Internet, you of all people should know this.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Has he ever said Batman does not need a Robin? or has he simply had fictional characters say it? That's big difference.
> 
> So? He wouldn't be the first writer who made a villain a hero and again, he made a female villain in Mother.
> 
> That's not indulging in politics. That's acknowledging a basic fact of life. You post on the Internet, you of all people should know this.


He literally said that he cant write Damian because of his kid. Every single Robin looks like Damian and enjoys the father/son relationship with Batman. How is this difficult to understand?

Yeah and he happened to make the one that fans associate with feminism and environmentalism the hero. Good ol Freeze on the other hand becomes a nut job. Mother was a collaborative process.
They dont restrict themselves using their politics. This guy literally says it outright.

----------


## Agent Z

> He literally said that he cant write Damian because of his kid. Every single Robin looks like Damian and enjoys the father/son relationship with Batman. How is this difficult to understand?
> 
> Yeah and he happened to make the one that fans associate with feminism and environmentalism the hero. Good ol Freeze on the other hand becomes a nut job. Mother was a collaborative process.
> They dont restrict themselves using their politics. This guy literally says it outright.


That is not the same thing as being against the conept of Robin. At worst, you can say he doesn't want to write a particular Robin. He said he still liked reading about Damian but he doesn't feel like he'd him justice writing him. 

Please provide evidence of him being an environmentalist and a feminist. Actual proof not something he did with a fictional character you felt was inappropriate. 

*Mother was a collaborative process.*

Irrelevant.

Him not wanting to write Damian has nothing to do with politics.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> That is not the same thing as being against the conept of Robin. At worst, you can say he doesn't want to write a particular Robin. He said he still liked reading about Damian but he doesn't feel like he'd him justice writing him. 
> 
> Please provide evidence of him being an environmentalist and a feminist. Actual proof not something he did with a fictional character you felt was inappropriate. 
> 
> *Mother was a collaborative process.*
> 
> Irrelevant.
> 
> Him not wanting to write Damian has nothing to do with politics.


At worse I can say that if Snyder replaced Kane and Finger then Robin would never have existed because he doesn't want to endger black haired white boys who are like sons to the hero. Whether he is actually against Robin is something I atleast never brought up to even begin with. Sure he may have created a black tweener who already had parents and therefore was never like a son to Batman but that's different.

He's a liberal, his Twitter feed is evidence of that. Feminism and environmentalism go hand in hand with liberal politics. Not coincidence that Ivy got the heroic depiction and its not even fanboyism on his part either like with Johns because then he'd be using her again and again due to his crush. What he did was politically motivated and combined with his statement about Hatter its very clear.
So Tynion, Seeley, Valentine, Orlando, Brisson and Kelly & Lanzing were irrelevant? Especially because Snyder has credited the concept of the Eternals to Tynion more than once. Anything else Mr Strawman?
 I just proved otherwise.

----------


## Agent Z

> At worse I can say that if Snyder replaced Kane and Finger then Robin would never have existed because he doesn't want to endger black haired white boys who are like sons to the hero. Whether he is actually against Robin is something I atleast never brought up to even begin with. Sure he may have created a black tweener who already had parents and therefore was never like a son to Batman but that's different.


At worst you can say RObin wouldn't look like his son. But you really can't say, because this is all conjecture and based on you no liking that he doesn't want to write Damian. None of this proves he never would have invented Robin or Teen Titans as you said.




> He's a liberal, his Twitter feed is evidence of that. Feminism and environmentalism go hand in hand with liberal politics. Not coincidence that Ivy got the heroic depiction and its not even fanboyism on his part either like with Johns because then he'd be using her again and again due to his crush. What he did was politically motivated and combined with his statement about Hatter its very clear.


Or he could have just thought Ivy would make for a good hero for his one story. He'd hardly be the first writer to make a villain a hero as I said. 




> So Tynion, Seeley, Valentine, Orlando, Brisson and Kelly & Lanzing were irrelevant? Especially because Snyder has credited the concept of the Eternals to Tynion more than once. Anything else Mr Strawman?


He still participated in her creation. 






> I just proved otherwise.


No you didn't. What you did was try to connect a bunch of stuff that really has little to nothing to do with each other because you were pissed that Snyder doesn't want to write Damian.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> At worst you can say RObin wouldn't look like his son. But you really can't say, because this is all conjecture and based on you no liking that he doesn't want to write Damian. None of this proves he never would have invented Robin or Teen Titans as you said.
> 
> 
> 
> Or he could have just thought Ivy would make for a good hero for his one story. He'd hardly be the first writer to make a villain a hero as I said. 
> 
> 
> 
> He still participated in her creation. 
> ...


Same thing pal, this is exactly what we're saying, he has a problem with the concept at it is and as such he'd never have come up with it and since he wouldn't have then TT goes down the drain automatically.

Those writers do it because they're fanboys, Snyder isn't an Ivy fanboy, the object of his crush is the Joker. So if he didn't do it because of his fanboyism then why did he do it? answer POLITICS.

Talk about connecting stuff and yet to you make a silly conclusion. No I'm not pissed at hin for not writing Damian, I get my Damian fix from Super Sons and TT. He'll be showing up in the JC animated film, there's rumors of him getting a game and has strong chances of making it to DCEU. He's also a guest star in Nightwing and will also be part of the LC crossover. I'm very glad Damian is not part of Metal and I feel the same way about Dick, God help which ever unfortunate character that comes across Batman/Joker and whatever unfortunate fan who'll have to suffer Duke like I suffered Harper in Eternal books. Snyder not wanting to write Damian is fine by me but his excuse is either hypocritical or based on political orientation. I chose to go with the latter so I guess you think Snyder is a decietful fraud right? that's the alternative.

----------


## adrikito

> At worse I can say that if Snyder replaced Kane and Finger then Robin would never have existed because he doesn't want to endger black haired white boys who are like sons to the hero. Whether he is actually against Robin is something I atleast never brought up to even begin with. Sure he may have created a black tweener who already had parents and therefore was never like a son to Batman but that's different.
> .


Fortunately, he is not the creator of Batman.. 

The fans of superman would not have that dynamic father-son team without the existence of batman and robin... DC would have more difficulties for create this dynamic

----------


## darkseidpwns

Oh and as long as Damian had Tomasi and Jon then there's always a chance of him playing a large role in the larger Rebirth story because those characters are actually at the center of it and we all know about Tomasi's affinity for the character. So no Agent Z I'm not pissed or worried or anything like that. Damian is here to stay and his star is shining, Snyder cant do squat about that.

----------


## Agent Z

> Same thing pal, this is exactly what we're saying, he has a problem with the concept at it is and as such he'd never have come up with it and since he wouldn't have then TT goes down the drain automatically.
> 
> Those writers do it because they're fanboys, Snyder isn't an Ivy fanboy, the object of his crush is the Joker. So if he didn't do it because of his fanboyism then why did he do it? answer POLITICS
> 
> 
> Talk about connecting stuff and yet to you make a silly conclusion. No I'm not pissed at hin for not writing Damian, I get my Damian fix from Super Sons and TT. He'll be showing up in the JC animated film, there's rumors of him getting a game and has strong chances of making it to DCEU. He's also a guest star in Nightwing and will also be part of the LC crossover. I'm very glad Damian is not part of Metal and I feel the same way about Dick, God help which ever unfortunate character that comes across Batman/Joker and whatever unfortunate fan who'll have to suffer Duke like I suffered Harper in Eternal books. Snyder not wanting to write Damian is fine by me but his excuse is either hypocritical or based on political orientation. I chose to go with the latter so I guess you think Snyder is a decietful fraud right? that's the alternative.


Wow, you know this post really makes me think Snyder was on to something with that Mad Hatter story after all. 
And even if we go with your view and say all this is because of Snyder’s politics. And?
You do realize super heroes by their very nature are political, right? Superman and Batman have had their characters and stories influenced by the politics of the people who write them. Hell, they were created because of politics. Snyder is not doing what any other writer has not done, assuming what you claim is true. If the idea of politics in superhero comics bugs you so much, you might want to avoid them altogether.  



> Oh and as long as Damian had Tomasi and Jon then there's always a chance of him playing a large role in the larger Rebirth story because those characters are actually at the center of it and we all know about Tomasi's affinity for the character. *So no Agent Z I'm not pissed or worried or anything like that.* Damian is here to stay and his star is shining, Snyder cant do squat about that.


Could’ve fooled me.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Wow, you know this post really makes me think Snyder was on to something with that Mad Hatter story after all. 
> And even if we go with your view and say all this is because of Snyder’s politics. And?
> You do realize super heroes by their very nature are political, right? Superman and Batman have had their characters and stories influenced by the politics of the people who write them. Hell, they were created because of politics. Snyder is not doing what any other writer has not done, assuming what you claim is true. If the idea of politics in superhero comics bugs you so much, you might want to avoid them altogether.  
> 
> Could’ve fooled me.


Jesus are you a troll? do you like even bother to  comprehend what the other guy is saying? people here think Snyder is a fool or a hypocrite or a liar because of his statements about Damian. I literally defended the guy and said he's none of those, I believe his lack of use for Damian is based on his personal and political leanings. Whether those leanings are desirable or not was NEVER the point of contention. Take the time to understand what people are actually talking about before you create a debate centered around strawmaning.

Wouldn't be hard but why should I even bother attempting to mislead you? You're on the one who cries about his favorite character getting shafted thanks to supposed nostalgia and imaginary demonic editors.

----------


## fanfan13

> Talk about connecting stuff and yet to you make a silly conclusion. No I'm not pissed at hin for not writing Damian, I get my Damian fix from Super Sons and TT. He'll be showing up in the JC animated film, there's rumors of him getting a game and has strong chances of making it to DCEU. He's also a guest star in Nightwing and will also be part of the LC crossover.


Feel the same way about Damian. Except what are you talking about he has strong chances of making it to DCEU? Because I really don't think so.

----------


## fanfan13

> This.
> 
> Seeing as that the DC is a community, I have a single issue:  when Damian Wayne passes away. How did you react to that, being fathers, being sons. The silent one.
> 
> Snyder: Its hard for me to write Damien, because my son is so close to his age. Super Sons is incredible. Nobody writes it better than Pete and Pat. Incredibly moving.
> 
> I guess he doesn't like answering questions about it either hence why he went for the prepared: evade, toss in random positive mention and change topic route.


He didn't answer the question lol. But isn't Batman inc one of his favorite Batman arcs he read? (Or is it Tomasi's B&R?) From the same tweets I recall he said he and Tomasi talked a lot (about how uncomfortable to write a character close to their sons' age) but Tomasi still did it anyway, even used his son as a reference to write both Damian and Jon.

I believe Damian won't appear at all in the upcoming event it seems. Oh well.

----------


## dietrich

> Feel the same way about Damian. Except what are you talking about he has strong chances of making it to DCEU? Because I really don't think so.


Why not dare I ask?

----------


## fanfan13

> Why not dare I ask?


Unless Damian is aged up and not being the real Damian at all.

But still I question how come his chance is stronger than the other Robins? Or any OCs?

----------


## dietrich

> Wow, you know this post really makes me think Snyder was on to something with that Mad Hatter story after all. 
> And even if we go with your view and say all this is because of Snyder’s politics. And?
> You do realize super heroes by their very nature are political, right? Superman and Batman have had their characters and stories influenced by the politics of the people who write them. Hell, they were created because of politics. Snyder is not doing what any other writer has not done, assuming what you claim is true. If the idea of politics in superhero comics bugs you so much, you might want to avoid them altogether.  
> 
> Could’ve fooled me.


Dude I think at some point you got confused. @darksiedpawns never said anything about Synder not wanting to write Damian. Not in this discussion and not  any on this thread [You can go ahead and check]

Everyone said it aside from him

----------


## irene

I have a third option! I actually think that Snyder's problem is that he is not comfortable writing close familial relationships in his comics. 

That is the root cause for him avoiding writing Batfamily and especially Damian. In that same pattern, notice that both his OCs, when written by him, are almost always depicted interacting with Batman not Bruce (Does Harper even know that Bruce is Batman?)

The only exception of this is Alfred, but I'd argue that the relationship is depcited much more antagonist and distant than the normal unbreakable bond between those two.

Maybe this is also the reason that he is so fixated on Joker? They have a dark, twisted relationship that Snyder seems to prefer, and we all know that you have to have character interactions in order to have a story. So to have one, he overcompansates with Joker as he can't use family (Batfam), love interests (no Talia or Catwoman for Snyder) or friends (has Snyder ever written Bruce interacting with Clark?).

(And actually, I don't mind that Snyder is not including Damian, because frankly he has been hit and miss those two times written by Snyder. 

But I hate how Damian has been excluded and ousted from his proper place. 

On the other hand, all it has really proved is the strength of Damian's character and how well he has been able to establish himself when you think about how little he has actually interacted with Bruce)

----------


## dietrich

> Unless Damian is aged up and not being the real Damian at all.
> 
> But still I question how come his chance is stronger than the other Robins? Or any OCs?


I can see them ageing him up a bit but don't see why his personality has to be changed. I believe his chances are stronger because:
He is the son of Batman
He is a character DC is seriously pushing in outside media
His story, personality brings something extra to the role
His is the most suited to big screen
current trends support that his type of character is a draw

Basically you can do stuff with Damian that you can't with Tim, Duke, Carrier but everything you can do with those 3 you can also do Damian. Basic he is the only one that comes with added value he has extra odds in his favour

----------


## DGraysonWorldsGreatestSpy

Irregardless if Snyder does not want to write Damian in the end his stance has and will continue to work against Duke & Harper getting footing in the DCU. Duke nor Harper is going to be able to support a series or move up to media. You already have Snyder's Bat Books, The main Batman, Whatever special mini series some other writer has, Nightwing, Batgirl, Batwoman, Red Hood etc. When Tim Drake comes back it will be even more crowded. Duke will probably go the way of Azrael and be a rotation character.

----------


## dietrich

> Irregardless if Snyder does not want to write Damian in the end his stance has and will continue to work against Duke & Harper getting footing in the DCU. Duke nor Harper is going to be able to support a series or move up to media. You already have Snyder's Bat Books, The main Batman, Whatever special mini series some other writer has, Nightwing, Batgirl, Batwoman, Red Hood etc. When Tim Drake comes back it will be even more crowded. Duke will probably go the way of Azrael and be a rotation character.


I find this very frustrating because Duke is a character that I actually like and his creator is going to be the death of him. I was hoping that he would have learnt from BRE but clearly he hasn't.

----------


## fanfan13

> I have a third option! I actually think that Snyder's problem is that he is not comfortable writing close familial relationships in his comics. 
> 
> That is the root cause for him avoiding writing Batfamily and especially Damian. In that same pattern, notice that both his OCs, when written by him, are almost always depicted interacting with Batman not Bruce (Does Harper even know that Bruce is Batman?)
> 
> The only exception of this is Alfred, but I'd argue that the relationship is depcited much more antagonist and distant than the normal unbreakable bond between those two.
> 
> Maybe this is also the reason that he is so fixated on Joker? They have a dark, twisted relationship that Snyder seems to prefer, and we all know that you have to have character interactions in order to have a story. So to have one, he overcompansates with Joker as he can't use family (Batfam), love interests (no Talia or Catwoman for Snyder) or friends (has Snyder ever written Bruce interacting with Clark?).
> 
> (And actually, I don't mind that Snyder is not including Damian, because frankly he has been hit and miss those two times written by Snyder. 
> ...


I used to think so too. He is maybe uncomfortable writing Bruce's familial relationship. But he repeatedly said it's because Damian is close to his son's age so I don't know anymore. Might as well accept he just won't write Damian and that's all.

Agreed with everything else.

----------


## fanfan13

> I can see them ageing him up a bit but don't see why his personality has to be changed. I believe his chances are stronger because:
> He is the son of Batman
> He is a character DC is seriously pushing in outside media
> His story, personality brings something extra to the role
> His is the most suited to big screen
> current trends support that his type of character is a draw
> 
> Basically you can do stuff with Damian that you can't with Tim, Duke, Carrier but everything you can do with those 3 you can also do Damian. Basic he is the only one that comes with added value he has extra odds in his favour


Okay I can see the reason (and there's actually a thread about it that I miss). I agree he is the most possible choice considering his premise and the current trend. Although is there really a chance for Robin to be in the big screen?;I'm not updated with that stuff. If there is how will Damian fit in the timeline then.




> Irregardless if Snyder does not want to write Damian in the end his stance has and will continue to work against Duke & Harper getting footing in the DCU. Duke nor Harper is going to be able to support a series or move up to media. You already have Snyder's Bat Books, The main Batman, Whatever special mini series some other writer has, Nightwing, Batgirl, Batwoman, Red Hood etc. When Tim Drake comes back it will be even more crowded. Duke will probably go the way of Azrael and be a rotation character.


Yeah the current Batfam is too crowded. I also believe Duke will go that way if not handled properly.

----------


## dietrich

> Okay I can see the reason (and there's actually a thread about it that I miss). I agree he is the most possible choice considering his premise and the current trend. Although is there really a chance for Robin to be in the big screen?;I'm not updated with that stuff. If there is how will Damian fit in the timeline then.


No sure if they will even have a Robin to be honest as for the timeline Bruce is certainly old enough to have a grown kid and there has already a dead Robin. 

I don't see them doing Tim or Steph to be honest.

----------


## fanfan13

^definitely not Steph. I can't see her as Robin in DCEU. Tim has a great chance though if they want a simple Robin to fill the cast. Damian's background story is promising and has a lot of potential. But it's not going to be easy to tell and his canon age in comic is also a problem too.

Anyway I've just gotten myself to read the full Metal interview in Beeding Cool. I love how someone particularly asked about Damian there  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> ^definitely not Steph. I can't see her as Robin in DCEU. Tim has a great chance though if they want a simple Robin to fill the cast. Damian's background story is promising and has a lot of potential. But it's not going to be easy to tell and his canon age in comic is also a problem too.
> 
> Anyway I've just gotten myself to read the full Metal interview in Beeding Cool. I love how someone particularly asked about Damian there


Any story they can tell with Tim  can be done with Damian or any Robin so what is the draw? None. This the point. This why Tim never gets the call up. He is the filler Robin and I don't think Damian's story is that much complicated.

I don't think comic canon matters I mean according to comic canon Tim was never a Robin and neither was Steph. Plus comic Bruce is much younger and they aged him up.

I bet the Damian question is starting to really piss him off  :Smile:

----------


## sakuyamons

> Any story they can tell with Tim  can be done with Damian or any Robin so what is the draw? None. This the point. This why Tim never gets the call up. He is the filler Robin and I don't think Damian's story is that much complicated.
> 
> I don't think comic canon matters I mean according to comic canon Tim was never a Robin and neither was Steph. Plus comic Bruce is much younger and they aged him up.
> 
> I bet the Damian question is starting to really piss him off


Canon sucks and it had been contradicted numerous times, sometimes he was referred as Robin and sometimes (according to TT) he wasn't, I think Tim would be a better Robin for DCEU Bruce especially on his early days. 

I'll most likely go to Megacon in May and Snyder is one of the guest so far so maybe I'll ask him why he doesn't write the Batfamily  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rac7d*

> No sure if they will even have a Robin to be honest as for the timeline Bruce is certainly old enough to have a grown kid and there has already a dead Robin. 
> 
> I don't see them doing Tim or Steph to be honest.



Anyting is possible  he is old enough for the the batman new 52 to make sense lol
but damian could fit
if hit girl can happen

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> I'm taking it from his reply to means don't expect Damian in this event bitches.


Like anyone was expecting Damian in this while his pets are still around yeah right. I know you like Duke @Dietrich but not a fan.

----------


## CPSparkles

Super Sons and Lex

----------


## KrustyKid

> Any story they can tell with Tim  can be done with Damian or any Robin so what is the draw? None. This the point. This why Tim never gets the call up. He is the filler Robin and I don't think Damian's story is that much complicated.


Yea, I'm going to have to disagree with this. How can you tell the same story with Tim swapped for Damian? The two are nothing alike on the surface.

If Tim were the Robin used his family would still be alive, meaning he would have to juggle his family life along with his hero one(Which would mean keeping secrets from them). Tim's role would basically serve as the 'What would it be like if I worked for Batman while still trying to maintain a life of normalcy'. Which would also probably involve him attending school as well. Last I checked Jason and Dick's parents are dead, and Damian's situation couldn't cover that type of story either. With that alone their stories can't be alike.

Though personally if we are to get a Robin on the big screen, my vote goes to Damian. I'd love to see what they would do with him.

----------


## dietrich

> Yea, I'm going to have to disagree with this. How can you tell the same story with Tim swapped for Damian? The two are nothing alike on the surface.
> 
> If Tim were the Robin used his family would still be alive, meaning he would have to juggle his family life along with his hero one(Which would mean keeping secrets from them). Tim's role would basically serve as the 'What would it be like if I worked for Batman while still trying to maintain a life of normalcy'. Which would also probably involve him attending school as well. Last I checked Jason and Dick's parents are dead, and Damian's situation couldn't cover that type of story either. With that alone their stories can't be alike.
> 
> Though personally if we are to get a Robin on the big screen, my vote goes to Damian. I'd love to see what they would do with him.


I don't see them telling a Batman story where Robin has parents and has to make excuses to his parents to sneak out and stuff. That would not happen in a Batman movie. In a Robin sure they can devote time to such but not in a movie about Batman.


This isn't comics or Batman and Robin Robin's role ad the focus on him will be greatly reduced so yeah Tim is generic robin. So again Damian can be used.

----------


## dietrich

> 


It's uncanny. That's so funny.

----------


## KrustyKid

> I don't see them telling a Batman story where Robin has parents and has to make excuses to his parents to sneak out and stuff. That would not happen in a Batman movie. In a Robin sure they can devote time to such but not in a movie about Batman.
> 
> 
> This isn't comics or Batman and Robin Robin's role ad the focus on him will be greatly reduced so yeah Tim is generic robin. So again Damian can be used.


You wouldn't really need to devote that much time to his side of the story, after all that's what he'd be, a side character. I was only merely pointing out the difference on how a Tim/Robin aside Batman would play out different as opposed to any of the others.

Now if they go the Damian route, he'd need a lot more screen time, being that he'd be at Batman's angle twenty four seven. Which I think a lot of us would prefer, including myself. Plus you get the extra dimension of Ra's and the League of Assassins to work with, which could be all kinds of fun.

----------


## dietrich

> You wouldn't really need to devote that much time to his side of the story, after all that's what he'd be, a side character. I was only merely pointing out the difference on how a Tim/Robin aside Batman would play out different as opposed to any of the others.
> 
> Now if they go the Damian route, he'd need a lot more screen time, being that he'd be at Batman's angle twenty four seven. Which I think a lot of us would prefer, including myself. Plus you get the extra dimension of Ra's and the League of Assassins to work with, which could be all kinds of fun.


I would love to see Damian on the big screen but honestly I don't even see them doing adding Robin anytime soon. In fact the whole DCEU is on shaky grounds. I've loved the movies so far but so much bad luck seems to be plaguing them.

----------


## Assam

> I would love to see Damian on the big screen but honestly I don't even see them doing adding Robin anytime soon. In fact the whole DCEU is on shaky grounds. I've loved the movies so far but so much bad luck seems to be plaguing them.


You've liked MoS, BvS, and Suicide Squad??? To each their own I guess. 

Speaking of both movies, and of course our little gremlin Damian, I'm watching the Judas Contract movie, and I can't believe it, but the kid who plays Damian FINALLY learned how to act. Only took him till puberty...

----------


## dietrich

> You've liked MoS, BvS, and Suicide Squad??? To each their own I guess. 
> 
> Speaking of both movies, and of course our little gremlin Damian, I'm watching the Judas Contract movie, and I can't believe it, but the kid who plays Damian FINALLY learned how to act. Only took him till puberty...


Just this minute finished it and it was very good, yeah the VA puberty really did wonders for him. 

Like how everyone got great screen time and that little spoiler at the end.
Loved the use of Damian in this you can see his growth is coming along from the previous movies.
Quite touching at the end there.

----------


## KrustyKid

I've been thinking about this for a couple days. What's every ones favorite single issue starring Damian? Not an arc, but one issue? So many good ones, I haven't quite decided on one myself.

----------


## Assam

> I've been thinking about this for a couple days. What's every ones favorite single issue starring Damian? Not an arc, but one issue? So many good ones, I haven't quite decided on one myself.


A tie between every single one of his team-ups with Stephanie Brown.

----------


## rev516

> I've been thinking about this for a couple days. What's every ones favorite single issue starring Damian? Not an arc, but one issue? So many good ones, I haven't quite decided on one myself.


Damian's reunion with his papa Bat, Bruce. That will forever be my favorite moment in all of comics and one of my favorite issues of with Damian overall.

----------


## Assam

> Damian's reunion with his papa Bat, Bruce. That will forever be my favorite moment in all of comics and one of my favorite issues of with Damian overall.


I prefer this reunion with Dick, personally: 

I know kiddow.jpg

This panel gets me every time.

----------


## sakuyamons

> I've been thinking about this for a couple days. What's every ones favorite single issue starring Damian? Not an arc, but one issue? So many good ones, I haven't quite decided on one myself.


Since nobody has mentioned it yet, I'll go with the annual (if I'm not mistaken) featuring Batboy.

IMG_5740.jpg

----------


## rev516

Batman_Damian_Wayne_Batman_in_Bethlehem_0004.jpg

Look at this.

Bada*sery.

----------


## dietrich

> Attachment 47577
> 
> Look at this.
> 
> Bada*sery.


I just love that coat so much.I still insist that 666 was the inspiration for Batman's costume in the desert scene in BvS.

----------


## dietrich

> I've been thinking about this for a couple days. What's every ones favorite single issue starring Damian? Not an arc, but one issue? So many good ones, I haven't quite decided on one myself.


It's gonna sound strange but Batman Inc #8 where he died. I think it showcases everything that is Damian Wayne







The kid is a champion,savage as hell and 100% a hero no question.

----------


## oasis1313

> Tim would be the Batman with no brakes, no off switches.  He wouldn't be afraid of guns, he'd kick azz day and night.  Like in the Batman 666 run, he'd do whatever it took to get all the azz in Gotham City kicked around the clock.



I can't believe I made a typo THIS big.  Need more coffee.

----------


## KrustyKid

> It's gonna sound strange but Batman Inc #8 where he died. I think it showcases everything that is Damian Wayne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kid is a champion,savage as hell and 100% a hero no question.


All day, it showed just how much the trooper Damian is. I'd rank Damian reuniting with the squad after death up there as well.

----------


## fanfan13

> I've been thinking about this for a couple days. What's every ones favorite single issue starring Damian? Not an arc, but one issue? So many good ones, I haven't quite decided on one myself.


Gah I can't decide. My most faves:

Batman and Robin vol 1 #10 ("If father returns, we can't be Batman and Robin anymore, can we?")
Batman Inc. #8 (where he died)
Batman and Robin vol 2 #18 (The silent issue)
Batman and Robin vol 2 annual #1 (Batboy)
Batman and Robin vol 2 #37 (where he was resurrected)
Grayson #12 (Dick and Damian reunion)
Robin: Son of Batman #6 (Damian crying in front of Baby Goliath)
Robin: Son of Batman #9 ("Father, I am truly alone")
Nightwing vol 4 (rebirth) #17 ("I don't know what I will be... alone")

lmao... I just love angsty Damian  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fanfan13

> Attachment 47577
> 
> Look at this.
> 
> Bada*sery.


asdfghjkl so badass!!!

----------


## KrustyKid

> Gah I can't decide. My most faves:
> 
> Batman and Robin vol 1 #10 ("If father returns, we can't be Batman and Robin anymore, can we?")
> Batman Inc. #8 (where he died)
> Batman and Robin vol 2 #18 (The silent issue)
> Batman and Robin vol 2 annual #1 (Batboy)
> Batman and Robin vol 2 #37 (where he was resurrected)
> Grayson #12 (Dick and Damian reunion)
> Robin: Son of Batman #6 (Damian crying in front of Baby Goliath)
> ...


The silent issue was pretty golden.

----------


## dietrich

> I can't believe I made a typo THIS big.  Need more coffee.


lol   :Smile: 
.........

----------


## dietrich

> All day, it showed just how much the trooper Damian is. I'd rank Damian reuniting with the squad after death up there as well.


Yeah the issue when he comes back is probably my favourite Bruce moments. I have so many Damian moments but Batman Inc #8 paints such a beautiful picture of who he is.

That issue also highlights so much about Damian that a lot of his detractors fail to see. And plus he comes back so it doesn't hurt so much. Dude is a little warrior and I love it so much.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Gah I can't decide. My most faves:
> 
> Batman and Robin vol 1 #10 ("If father returns, we can't be Batman and Robin anymore, can we?")
> Batman Inc. #8 (where he died)
> Batman and Robin vol 2 #18 (The silent issue)
> Batman and Robin vol 2 annual #1 (Batboy)
> Batman and Robin vol 2 #37 (where he was resurrected)
> Grayson #12 (Dick and Damian reunion)
> Robin: Son of Batman #6 (Damian crying in front of Baby Goliath)
> ...


These are some of my favourite as well and it's really difficult to pick just one but if I must it will be the Batboy no no the one where he returns.

----------


## CPSparkles

> It's gonna sound strange but Batman Inc #8 where he died. I think it showcases everything that is Damian Wayne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kid is a champion,savage as hell and 100% a hero no question.


He so small here and yet so defiant and determined. I like how he's still rude and quipping despite it all. Most heroic death ever.

----------


## CPSparkles

> He sure did
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce was  in the same building fighting just like everyone else so the only way I can interpret this is that he is implying that Bruce would have done a better job watching Damian and would have saved him or stopped him dying or whatever.
> 
> Damian might be young but when it comes to battle he is just as capable and grown up as the rest.
> 
> This really pissed me off.


What book is this from?

----------


## Aahz

> What book is this from?


IIRC Teen Titans #18, the issue after Damians death.

----------


## CPSparkles

> IIRC Teen Titans #18, the issue after Damians death.


Jeez that run is trash. This is really distasteful not to mention disrespectful. 
What the heck Tim? 
Not cool I mean is this for real? and the sanctimonious speech. Pious much.

Can't believe he actually blamed Dick that is just wrong. I really hope they bring back regular Tim some because this new version is a giant douche.

----------


## fanfan13

I've finished watching Teen Titans: Judas Contract. It was a good movie! I cried a little in the end :')

In regards to our little Damian, I feel like he has grown up a lot, mostly because of his matured voice. He's no longer a kid but a teen already. I can imagine the comic Damian also has a deeper voice now after he turned 13 to actually show him growing up, despite the same physical appearance as when he was 10.

I love Damian and Deathstroke scene there lmao. Remind me of this:

damian vs deathstroke banter lol.jpg

and that little surprise in the end  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

Watched the Judas Contract and have to say it was much better than the original story. Really enjoyed it. Great to see Nightwing get a good outing and everyone shines in this.
Damian essentially in mini batman mode and Slade was done right in this movie.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I've finished watching Teen Titans: Judas Contract. It was a good movie! I cried a little in the end :')
> 
> In regards to our little Damian, I feel like he has grown up a lot, mostly because of his matured voice. He's no longer a kid but a teen already. I can imagine the comic Damian also has a deeper voice now after he turned 13 to actually show him growing up, despite the same physical appearance as when he was 10.
> 
> I love Damian and Deathstroke scene there lmao. Remind me of this:
> 
> Attachment 47587
> 
> and that little surprise in the end


This movie was awesome and I loved how Damian in this was just Batman and his relationship with Nightwing is finally here.
Loved the little surprise and hope this means we get more TT movies soon.
And yes Damian and Deathstroke =gold

----------


## Fergus

> I've been thinking about this for a couple days. What's every ones favorite single issue starring Damian? Not an arc, but one issue? So many good ones, I haven't quite decided on one myself.


I have to pick Grayson #12 and the issue when he comes back. so much joy and love in those two issues.

----------


## Fergus

Great seeing Damian in today's Superman #20 which also referenced the Amazo adventure and revealed huge spoilers for Supersons #3.

Batman and Robin lurking in Kent's barn very funny. They are just so far from normal.

----------


## Fergus

> Jeez that run is trash. This is really distasteful not to mention disrespectful. 
> What the heck Tim? 
> Not cool I mean is this for real? and the sanctimonious speech. Pious much.
> 
> Can't believe he actually blamed Dick that is just wrong. I really hope they bring back regular Tim some because this new version is a giant douche.



How can one character be so unlikable? Unbelievable.

How come no one talks about this?

----------


## fanfan13

> Great seeing Damian in today's Superman #20 which also referenced the Amazo adventure and revealed huge spoilers for Supersons #3.
> 
> Batman and Robin lurking in Kent's barn very funny. They are just so far from normal.


Loved that issue as well. Jon can't keep his mouth shut, can he? He basically just spoiled us Super Sons #3, goodness...

This is why Jon can't be in TT yet, he's still too unprofessional lol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fergus

> Loved that issue as well. Jon can't keep his mouth shut, can he? He basically just spoiled us Super Sons #3, goodness...
> 
> This is why Jon can't be in TT yet, he's still too unprofessional lol


lol loved Damian's response of shutting him up with pie.

----------


## Aahz

> This is why Jon can't be in TT yet, he's still too unprofessional lol


IIRC Damain said in the last issue of Super Sons that jon is not on the team because he is not a teen.

----------


## KrustyKid

> I have to pick Grayson #12 and the issue when he comes back. so much joy and love in those two issues.


You won't be disappointed

----------


## KrustyKid

> Jeez that run is trash. This is really distasteful not to mention disrespectful. 
> What the heck Tim? 
> Not cool I mean is this for real? and the sanctimonious speech. Pious much.
> 
> Can't believe he actually blamed Dick that is just wrong. I really hope they bring back regular Tim some because this new version is a giant douche.


Rule number 1, we don't talk about New-52 Tim not Drake, lol.

Rebirth is fine. Let's just pretend the former was a bad fan fiction.

----------


## Assam

> Rule number 1, we don't talk about New-52 Tim not Drake, lol.
> 
> Rebirth is fine. Let's just pretend the former was a bad fan fiction.


RebirthTim still isn't exactly like his old self (still too cocky and button pressy), but he's at least closer.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Rule number 1, we don't talk about New-52 Tim not Drake, lol.
> 
> Rebirth is fine. Let's just pretend the former was a bad fan fiction.


I like that rule.

----------


## CPSparkles

> RebirthTim still isn't exactly like his old self (still too cocky and button pressy), but he's at least closer.


Not yet but he's getting there and it's a huge improvement from nu52 Tim.

----------


## CPSparkles

> How can one character be so unlikable? Unbelievable.
> 
> How come no one talks about this?


Very Bad writing and poor editorial decisions I blame it on.
I don't know what the person who wrote that was thinking.

----------


## KrustyKid

> RebirthTim still isn't exactly like his old self (still too cocky and button pressy), but he's at least closer.


A little cockiness I'm ok with. Yes on the second, less buttons would be nice. Though that seems to be a Tyion thing, let's not forget Steph got in on the button mashing as well.

----------


## Assam

> Very Bad writing and poor editorial decisions I blame it on.


He's not just talking about NuTim. If I remember correctly, Fergus hates Tim in general.

----------


## CPSparkles

> A little cockiness I'm ok with. Yes on the second, less buttons would be nice. Though that seems to be a Tyion thing, let's not forget Steph got in on the button mashing as well.


Buttons all around  :Smile:  I too don't mind a little cockiness but yeah less with the magic buttons and I would like him to get his stories and his past back.

----------


## Assam

> A little cockiness I'm ok with. Yes on the second, less buttons would be nice. Though that seems to be a Tyion thing, let's not forget Steph got in on the button mashing as well.


Steph being a genius is a big misstep. She's supposed to be the Badass *Normal* among Badass Normals.

----------


## dietrich

> Great seeing Damian in today's Superman #20 which also referenced the Amazo adventure and revealed huge spoilers for Supersons #3.
> 
> Batman and Robin lurking in Kent's barn very funny. They are just so far from normal.


I particularly enjoyed the Bats lurking in the Barn like raccoons and good ole Lois bursting them with the torchlight. They really have zero concept how people behave. I mean what's wrong with just walking up to the front door and knocking.

Nightwing #18 was good but I'm not happy with Seeley's use of Damian. He nerfs him locks him in coffins and now he's become a damsel. smh Maybe I'm being overly critical. What did you guys think?

----------


## dietrich



----------


## adrikito

I am quite obsessed with Deathstroke(thanks to Priest)... I should see that movie of Judas Contract...

----------


## sakuyamons

> I am quite obsessed with Deathstroke(thanks to Priest)... I should see that movie of Judas Contract...


I have to watch it as well, I can't stand DCAU Damian but apparently he got better and there's a certain girl that I want to see :')

----------


## adrikito

> I have to watch it as well, I can't stand DCAU Damian but apparently he got better and there's a certain girl that I want to see :')


I see in youtube one moment with Slade and Damian... I like all the moments(comics and movies) of these 2 as enemies..

----------


## Alycat

> I particularly enjoyed the Bats lurking in the Barn like raccoons and good ole Lois bursting them with the torchlight. They really have zero concept how people behave. I mean what's wrong with just walking up to the front door and knocking.
> 
> Nightwing #18 was good but I'm not happy with Seeley's use of Damian. He nerfs him locks him in coffins and now he's become a damsel. smh Maybe I'm being overly critical. What did you guys think?


I mean isn't this similar to what happened the first time around, when Dick and Damian were Batman and Robin? His emotional state lead to him getting caught. Also he broke out of the coffin himself and had to help Dick who was freaking out. That's not really being nerfed.

----------


## dietrich

> I mean isn't this similar to what happened the first time around, when Dick and Damian were Batman and Robin? His emotional state lead to him getting caught. Also he broke out of the coffin himself and had to help Dick who was freaking out. That's not really being nerfed.


I think that's part of my problem Damian is being written like who he was in 2011. He isn't the same. Emotionally he's a lot more stable and less hot headed.

----------


## dietrich

> I am quite obsessed with Deathstroke(thanks to Priest)... I should see that movie of Judas Contract...


This Deathstroke is much better than the Son of Batman version.

----------


## sakuyamons

> This Deathstroke is much better than the Son of Batman version.


Slade in SoB was super dumb.

----------


## dietrich

> Slade in SoB was super dumb.


He was seriously nerfed. Not at all the real deal.

----------


## Assam

> He was seriously nerfed. Not at all the real deal.


Yeah, I HATE Slade, and even I know that Damian being able to beat him, basically both in combat and in wits, was total BS. 

He's given a much better due here.

----------


## Alycat

> I think that's part of my problem Damian is being written like who he was in 2011. He isn't the same. Emotionally he's a lot more stable and less hot headed.


I think I'm okay with it considering its a stressful situation for them both and that often leads to a devolution of behavior.  Honestly he's acting more rational and stable than Dick is at the moment. It seems more like he's frustrated with Dick being irrational and thats making him emotional instead of past anger and hotheadedness.

----------


## Aahz

> Nightwing #18 was good but I'm not happy with Seeley's use of Damian. He nerfs him locks him in coffins and now he's become a damsel. smh Maybe I'm being overly critical. What did you guys think?


To me that seems more the powerlevel he should be, I like Thomasis and Gleasons work, but they made Damian completly overpowered.

----------


## adrikito

> This Deathstroke is much better than the Son of Batman version.


Yeah, The deathstroke Priest comic is amazing... and monthly..  :Mad:  

in RSOB Slade was only a secondary character...

----------


## sakuyamons

> To me that seems more the powerlevel he should be, I like Thomasis and Gleasons work, but they made Damian completly overpowered.


It has been a while since I've read Batman and Robin vol1 but wasn't Damian super competent there as well?

----------


## Aahz

> It has been a while since I've read Batman and Robin vol1 but wasn't Damian super competent there as well?


But he madde still mistakes or overestimated himself, he got for example poised by a handcuffed Joker, got nearly killed by Zarz and Croc, and got usually his ass handed to him when he fought agianst the older Robins.

I think that is a nice comparison between pre and post flaspoint.

----------


## dietrich

> To me that seems more the powerlevel he should be, I like Thomasis and Gleasons work, but they made Damian completly overpowered.


It doesn't matter where *you* think he should be the point is where he has been shown to be. Where it has been established not just by Tomasi and Gleason but other writers that he is at.

----------


## dietrich

> But he madde still mistakes or overestimated himself, he got for example poised by a handcuffed Joker, got nearly killed by Zarz and Croc, and got usually his ass handed to him when he fought agianst the older Robins.
> 
> I think that is a nice comparison between pre and post flaspoint.


Dude that's a fu*king lie and you know it!
When was he handed his arse by an older Robin? He is 2-nil against Jason and 2-nil against Tim with 1 fight interrupted.
In Batman and Robin and other books he totally defeated older robins and had other feats. He is very competent and the point is that he's much calmer and less emotional than in the his days with Dick which was the early point of this career  no need to go back  to that.

These posts are BS Aahz since this was even before he became Robin so nice but way am I accepting them.

----------


## Aahz

> In Batman and Robin and other books he totally defeated older robins and had other feats.


Not pre flash point, and I forgot that he got also paralysed by Flamingo. Just reread Morrisons Batman and Robin, he is not nearly as over competent as he is now.

----------


## Aahz

> Dude that's a fu*king lie and you know it!
> When was he handed his arse by an older Robin? He is 2-nil against Jason and 2-nil against Tim with 1 fight interrupted.


Pre Flashpoint Jason one shotted him (see scan below, and that was written by Morrison), and one issue later he also lost against Jason sidekick, and when Tim stopped holding back he also kicked his ass.

----------


## JasonTodd428

> Not pre flash point, and I forgot that he got also paralysed by Flamingo. Just reread Morrisons Batman and Robin, he is not nearly as over competent as he is now.


I've been reading about Damian since his first Pre-Flashpoint appearance and I think it's a more of a factor of character development over the course of several years by various writers who have handled the character. He's not "over competent" just "more competent" then he was back in the Batman and Robin days.

----------


## Aioros22

> Dude that's a fu*king lie and you know it!
> When was he handed his arse by an older Robin? He is 2-nil against Jason and 2-nil against Tim with 1 fight interrupted


He`s waiting at the appartment. 

Jason arrives tired and almost kisses the pillow. 

Damian drops him and plays the mommy card. 

Jason claims he`s not going serious at him and drops the same card. Damian leaves. 

There`s your "2-nil".

----------


## Assam

Yeah, Damian is still my 2nd favorite Robin (God knows I shuffle the boys around every other week), but Pre-Flashpoint, Jason had him clearly beat, and while Tim and Damian were interrupted, it was pretty clear the way that "fight" was going. I don't really know Damian's post-flashpoint feats so for all I know, he's now second only to Dick amongst the Robins. But pre-FP? Nah.

----------


## sakuyamons

While Damian is better than Dick and Jason when they were Robins, all of them are older than him so they might have more experience, Tim as well, I know DC wants us to think Tim is a pansy but he was the best bo user of the DCU. It's actually interesting how despite his training most of his brothers could handle him.

----------


## Assam

> While Damian is better than Dick and Jason when they were Robins, all of them are older than him so they might have more experience, Tim as well, I know DC wants us to think Tim is a pansy but he was the best bo user of the DCU. It's actually interesting how despite his training most of his brothers could handle him.


I've always had this little theory that, Pre-Flashpoint at least,  each Robin is a better fighter than the last WHILE they're Robin, but each Robin is weaker than the last overall. So while Damian is by far the best fighter looking at all 5 AS Robins, I'd say that, again PRE-FLASHPOINT, Nightwing>Red Hood>Red Robin>Batgirl>Robin. Mostly just due to the fact that each of the Robins gets a HUGE skill boost the instant they get promoted from Robin. 

These days though, Damian SLAUGHTERS, quite easily in fact, Tim and Steph. I'm not sure if he could take Jason, but I know the kid's not Nightwing level yet.

----------


## KrustyKid

> While Damian is better than Dick and Jason when they were Robins, all of them are older than him so they might have more experience, Tim as well, I know DC wants us to think Tim is a pansy but he was the best bo user of the DCU. It's actually interesting how despite his training most of his brothers could handle him.


Yea, Tim is pretty much a joke fighter now. I'd imagine he'd struggle against Alfred without weapons. Not a low ball, Alfred did manage to best Hush in h2h in Batman Eternal.

----------


## Assam

> Yea, Tim is pretty much a joke fighter now. I'd imagine he'd struggle against Alfred without weapons. Not a low ball, Alfred did manage to best Hush in h2h in Batman Eternal.


I'd actually put Alfred above a few Batfam member: Duke, Harper, Bette (without her flamethrowers), NuTim, and MAYBE Babs in her chair.

----------


## KrustyKid

> I'd actually put Alfred above a few Batfam member: Duke, Harper, Bette (without her flamethrowers), NuTim, and MAYBE Babs in her chair.


Alfred's the man. Harper did mange to floor Tim, so she'd be over him as well. Tim ranks far at the bottom nowadays.

When it comes to Damian I'd say Cass, Bruce, and Dick would certainly rank ahead of him. It get's interesting when it comes to him and Jason. Though I would definitely favor Damian over everyone else in the Bat Family.

----------


## sakuyamons

> Alfred's the man. Harper did mange to floor Tim, so she'd be over him as well. Tim ranks far at the bottom nowadays.
> 
> When it comes to Damian I'd say Cass, Bruce, and Dick would certainly rank ahead of him. It get's interesting when it comes to him and Jason. Though I would definitely favor Damian over everyone else in the Bat Family.


I guess Tom King was right with his Batfamily ranking  :Stick Out Tongue:  if Tim had been Robin he wouldn't be this bad of a fighter.

----------


## Assam

> Alfred's the man. Harper did mange to floor Tim, so she'd be over him as well. Tim ranks far at the bottom nowadays.
> 
> When it comes to Damian I'd say Cass, Bruce, and Dick would certainly rank ahead of him. It get's interesting when it comes to him and Jason. *Though I would definitely favor Damian over everyone else in the Bat Family*.


Nah. Cause there's someone below Bruce and Cass, but above Dick and Jason: Jean-Paul. (Just based off Pre-Flashpoint feats)

----------


## rui no onna

Read Superman #20. Damian and Jon are so precious.  :Big Grin:

----------


## KrustyKid

> Nah. Cause there's someone below Bruce and Cass, but above Dick and Jason: Jean-Paul. (Just based off Pre-Flashpoint feats)


Pre-52 wise I'd agree.

----------


## KrustyKid

> Read Superman #20. Damian and Jon are so precious.


Those two are golden together

----------


## Assam

> Read Superman #20. Damian and Jon are so precious.


I'm not reading Superman, but I heard Damian was in it, so I bought the issue. I have this rule that if one of my 20 favorite heroes is in a comic, I'll buy it, even if I don't normally read the book.

----------


## Assam

> Pre-52 wise I'd agree.


Yeah, we'll have to wait for his arc to see just how good he is now.

----------


## fanfan13

I guess Seeley has been referencing too much of Batman and Robin vol 1 that he ended up writing Dick's and Damian's dynamic that way. I hazily remember Damian often became quite a dude in distress back then (the killer croc scene before he became Robin was the most ridiculous) but post flashpoint his skill has improved greatly (not as OP as he is in DCAU though. Him defeating Deathstroke is bs. Him defeating Deathstroke with money is not). That's why Damian seems a bit off in this current Nightwing arc, both in skill and personality (him suggesting to kill dollotrons? I justified it as Damian getting irritated that Robintron insisted he was him. Damian didn't really mean that at all, just said it out of spite). And remember Damian acts more childish around Dick. He isn't as controlled as he is when with others.

Overall I enjoyed the issue. I laughed at Dick's and Damian's reaction after Robintron "speech". It was uncalled for that it became funny.

@rui no onna: Jon almost spoiled us Super Sons first arc, look at Damian's face so hilarious!

----------


## Rac7d*

have they met yet?

----------


## Assam

> have they met yet?


Infuriatingly, NO! The best Robin Batgirl duo is being denied to us!

I'm hoping to the Presence that Damian is the "Unexpected" ally joining up with Steph in her upcoming solo adventure.

----------


## rev516

Doubtful on that one, unclepulky. Steph's solo issue is trying to stop Bruce and the vigilantes in Gotham. Damian would rather die than go against his papa Bat.

I dont know why considering that SHE IS A VIGILANTE too.

----------


## Godlike13

That Steph doesn't exist anymore. Keep Damian away until this new Steph starts showing signs of what made that Steph, and Damian's relationship with that Steph, enjoyable.

----------


## Aahz

> These days though, Damian SLAUGHTERS, quite easily in fact, Tim and Steph. I'm not sure if he could take Jason, but I know the kid's not Nightwing level yet.


Personally I think that Jason should be Nightwing level.

----------


## Assam

> Personally I think that Jason should be Nightwing level.


I agree, and I personally view the two as equals with different styles. Unfortunately, Jason is very inconsistent. 

In the New52 RHatO book, he was a f**king chosen one with magical blades, who could take down Shiva. Meanwhile in crossovers, he was written off as a joke. I think the current RHatO book is definitely helping to get him back on track, both in terms of characterization and consistency with his skill.

----------


## oasis1313

> I guess Seeley has been referencing too much of Batman and Robin vol 1 that he ended up writing Dick's and Damian's dynamic that way. I hazily remember Damian often became quite a dude in distress back then (the killer croc scene before he became Robin was the most ridiculous) but post flashpoint his skill has improved greatly (not as OP as he is in DCAU though. Him defeating Deathstroke is bs. Him defeating Deathstroke with money is not). That's why Damian seems a bit off in this current Nightwing arc, both in skill and personality (him suggesting to kill dollotrons? I justified it as Damian getting irritated that Robintron insisted he was him. Damian didn't really mean that at all, just said it out of spite). And remember Damian acts more childish around Dick. He isn't as controlled as he is when with others.
> 
> Overall I enjoyed the issue. I laughed at Dick's and Damian's reaction after Robintron "speech". It was uncalled for that it became funny.
> 
> @rui no onna: Jon almost spoiled us Super Sons first arc, look at Damian's face so hilarious!


I love bratty little Damian.  I think he works very well around Dick because Dick lets him be who he is; he can be a kid and not be looked down on for it.  Dick is the PERFECT Big Brother.

----------


## Assam

> I love bratty little Damian.  I think he works very well around Dick because Dick lets him be who he is; he can be a kid and not be looked down on for it.  *Dick is the PERFECT Big Brother*.


I mean, he is to Damian and to a lesser extent Tim. Jason and Cass would probably disagree. 

Dick and Damian ARE the best Batman and Robin duo, and part of the reason I haven't read the New52 Batman and Robin was because I hated that they paired Damian off with Bruce. In my book, if he had to choose, Damian would side with Dick over Bruce every time.

----------


## dietrich

> I mean, he is to Damian and to a lesser extent Tim. Jason and Cass would probably disagree. 
> 
> Dick and Damian ARE the best Batman and Robin duo, and part of the reason I haven't read the New52 Batman and Robin was because I hated that they paired Damian off with Bruce. In my book, if he had to choose, Damian would side with Dick over Bruce every time.


Why should he be to those? He isn't their brother. Their background changed in 52 so no reason for him to be brotherly with the rest though I will say that he was good with them as co workers.
Before that he had a good relationship with Tim.

Dick is the best big brother.

----------


## Assam

> Why should he be to those? He isn't their brother. Their background changed in 52 so no reason for him to be brotherly with the rest though I will say that he was good with them as co workers.
> Before that he had a good relationship with Tim.
> 
> Dick is the best big brother.


I was more referring to Pre-Flashpoint.

----------


## dietrich

> I love bratty little Damian.  I think he works very well around Dick because Dick lets him be who he is; he can be a kid and not be looked down on for it.  Dick is the PERFECT Big Brother.


I guess that's one way of looking at it. When Dick is around Damian kicks backs and allows himself to be a kid. Like little kids who get all babyish around their mum.

----------


## dietrich

> I was more referring to Pre-Flashpoint.


He was a good bro to Tim and Damian though not so much to Jason and Cass all the time though Jason was understandable.

----------


## Assam

> He was a good bro to Tim and Damian though not so much to Jason and Cass all the time though Jason was understandable.


Pretty much, yeh. I still wish we could have gotten an explanation (if we DID I missed it) about how Jason went from where he was during the DickBats era to part of the Family in the New52.

----------


## dietrich

> Pretty much, yeh. I still wish we could have gotten an explanation (if we DID I missed it) about how Jason went from where he was during the DickBats era to part of the Family in the New52.


I remember Bruce going to see him in jail when he came back and the two hashed some stuff out.
 RHATO also had some stuff but there wasn't like a big moment or any thing like that.

----------


## dietrich

> Read Superman #20. Damian and Jon are so precious.


This was so funny and these two are precious. I loved the look on Damian's face when he heard how powerful Jon should be.

----------


## Assam

> This was so funny and these two are precious. I loved the look on Damian's face when he heard how powerful Jon should be.


Speaking of which the whole, being a hybrid will make Jon more powerful, thing only makes the comparison between Goten and Trunks and Jon and Damian even stronger.

----------


## dietrich

> Speaking of which the whole, being a hybrid will make Jon more powerful, thing only makes the comparison between Goten and Trunks and Jon and Damian even stronger.


I get such strong DB vibes off these two that I don't even mind. I think they should continue on that and see if the supersons can tap into that sweet DB audience cos that is a big audience.

Dragon Ball took form Superman time for Supersons to take back.

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Deathstroke had the best banter in Teen Titans Judas Contract

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> I guess Seeley has been referencing too much of Batman and Robin vol 1 that he ended up writing Dick's and Damian's dynamic that way. I hazily remember Damian often became quite a dude in distress back then (the killer croc scene before he became Robin was the most ridiculous) but post flashpoint his skill has improved greatly (not as OP as he is in DCAU though. Him defeating Deathstroke is bs. Him defeating Deathstroke with money is not). That's why Damian seems a bit off in this current Nightwing arc, both in skill and personality (him suggesting to kill dollotrons? I justified it as Damian getting irritated that Robintron insisted he was him. Damian didn't really mean that at all, just said it out of spite). And remember Damian acts more childish around Dick. He isn't as controlled as he is when with others.
> 
> Overall I enjoyed the issue. I laughed at Dick's and Damian's reaction after Robintron "speech". It was uncalled for that it became funny.
> 
> @rui no onna: Jon almost spoiled us Super Sons first arc, look at Damian's face so hilarious!


I think this is the case Seeley is writing Dickbats era Damian not taking into account his development past that time. Current Damian is far more competent than shown in Nightwing and his power level is reduced here.

I don't mind being locked in the coffin or reduced power levels but I do mind the let's kill Robintron and his emotional regression but I'm willing to put it down to him just kidding or being childish around Dick.

I love this partnership so much I'm willing to ignore a bit of bad characterisation.

----------


## adrikito

> Damian and Deathstroke had the best banter in Teen Titans Judas Contract


This.. is the moment that I see in youtube.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Pre Flashpoint Jason one shotted him (see scan below, and that was written by Morrison), and one issue later he also lost against Jason sidekick, and when Tim stopped holding back he also kicked his ass.


There have been inconsistencies but seeing as he beat Jason twice I put him above Jason.
Tim in his solo had the upper hand till Dick stopped that fight he's never actually had a clear win over Damian while Damian has had clear wins over him so I again put Damian over Tim.

You can not use scans of before he became Robin or his 1st few outings as Robin to judge where a character is at now. Current Damian is 3 years older he should be more mature and more competent than he was in his Morrison days. That's why writers like Tomasi and King have him more powerful because he developed.

----------


## CPSparkles

> This.. is the moment that I see in youtube.


The movie is very good. This Slade is more like the real guy even his personality is more authentic.

----------


## Aahz

> You can not use scans of before he became Robin or his 1st few outings as Robin to judge where a character is at now. Current Damian is 3 years older he should be more mature and more competent than he was in his Morrison days. That's why writers like Tomasi and King have him more powerful because he developed.


I don't wanted to show where he is now, this was about the differnce between pre and post flashpoint writers. The scans show both the same scene (Damian going up against Crock after Bruce died) in the pre flashpoint version (from Battle for the Cowl) Dickhad to save him, in the post flashpoint version (from Secret Origins) Damian easliy takes crock down.

It is similar if you look at Morrisons Batman and Robin, where Damian struggles a lot during fights and get heavily injured several times and than look how he is portrait in flashbacks post flashpoint where he suddenly kills armies of Man-Bat-Ninjas (and similar stuff) and is even able to beat Talia before he became Robin.




> Tim in his solo had the upper hand till Dick stopped that fight he's never actually had a clear win over Damian while Damian has had clear wins over him so I again put Damian over Tim.


Tim beat him in his solo pre flashpoint and in Batman and Robin (issue 10 or 11 iirc) post flashpoint, you mighht not see this a clear win but in both fights you can clearly see that Damian was completely outclassed.

----------


## fanfan13

> I mean, he is to Damian and to a lesser extent Tim. Jason and Cass would probably disagree. 
> 
> Dick and Damian ARE the best Batman and Robin duo, and part of the reason I haven't read the New52 Batman and Robin was because I hated that they paired Damian off with Bruce. In my book, if he had to choose, Damian would side with Dick over Bruce every time.


I love New 52 Batman and Robin though. It shows us a fatherly side of Bruce and how he tried hard to mentor his difficult son. They have the same personalities at their core, unlike Dick and Damian who complemented each other, so they often clashed. It's interesting to see them overcame their problem because in the end they are still father and son. During the book, Damian learned to respect and love his father. while Bruce, I think, also learned to be a real father, who had to set an example for his son.

It was a good book and I like their father-son relationship... until unfortunately after the book ended and their relationship became somewhat gradually estranged again. It seems like they bring back Damian's relationship quo to be right before Flashpoint where he favored Dick a lot, lot more than his father. I guess it pays off by having Damian looking after friendship.




> Damian and Deathstroke had the best banter in Teen Titans Judas Contract


This reminds me of Deathstroke #5, seriously. The whole papa/dad thing.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I don't wanted to show where he is now, this was about the differnce between pre and post flashpoint writers. The scans show both the same scene (Damian going up against Crock after Bruce died) in the pre flashpoint version (from Battle for the Cowl) Dickhad to save him, in the post flashpoint version (from Secret Origins) Damian easliy takes crock down.
> 
> It is similar if you look at Morrisons Batman and Robin, where Damian struggles a lot during fights and get heavily injured several times and than look how he is portrait in flashbacks post flashpoint where he suddenly kills armies of Man-Bat-Ninjas (and similar stuff) and is even able to beat Talia before he became Robin.
> 
> Tim beat him in his solo pre flashpoint and in Batman and Robin (issue 10 or 11 iirc) post flashpoint, you mighht not see this a clear win but in both fights you can clearly see that Damian was completely outclassed.


In Batman and Robin Tim did not beat him since the whole pot was Damian trying to get into Tim's head to prove that Tim was as violent as him. The point was to get Tim to hit him which he succeed in. Damian was taking something from all he robin's he wanted to beat them at something they were good at. Tim is all about his mental abilities.

Damian showed he was mentally stronger how could you miss that.

The point of this whole thing was @dietrich saying that he felt that Seeley regressed Damian's character writing as he was in the Dickbats era instead of how he is now. *You* are the one that started the whole pre and post flash point nonsense.

Like it or not Tomasi, Gleason and King's version are all canon and whatever development he had under them should be taken into account and according to them his powerlevel is beyond where Nightwing has him.

----------


## dietrich

> I don't wanted to show where he is now, this was about the differnce between pre and post flashpoint writers. The scans show both the same scene (Damian going up against Crock after Bruce died) in the pre flashpoint version (from Battle for the Cowl) Dickhad to save him, in the post flashpoint version (from Secret Origins) Damian easliy takes crock down.
> 
> It is similar if you look at Morrisons Batman and Robin, where Damian struggles a lot during fights and get heavily injured several times and than look how he is portrait in flashbacks post flashpoint where he suddenly kills armies of Man-Bat-Ninjas (and similar stuff) and is even able to beat Talia before he became Robin.
> 
> Tim beat him in his solo pre flashpoint and in Batman and Robin (issue 10 or 11 iirc) post flashpoint, you mighht not see this a clear win but in both fights you can clearly see that Damian was completely outclassed.


This debate has nothing to do with pre/post flashpoint writers in case you missed it this debate is about my concern that Seeley has regressed Damian's character both physically and mentally in the current Nightwing. Having him suggest murder and making him less powerful.

No Tim never beat him and the batman and Robin he intentionally goaded Tim into hitting him to prove a point. Tim was supposed to lose his shit and get violent to prove Damian's point and claim a psychological win over Tim which was the goal.
Red Robin I'm not going to address again since we both know that doesn't count since it didn't end.

Jason there's no debate he outclasses him.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian and Deathstroke had the best banter in Teen Titans Judas Contract


This was magic and I love that he actually broke that pipe on Sade's head.

----------


## dietrich

> !


fanfan are still looking for that artist?



Found him

http://otter-the-author.tumblr.com/t...n+wayne/page/3

----------


## adrikito

> fanfan are still looking for that artist?
> 
> 
> 
> found him
> 
> http://otter-the-author.tumblr.com/t...n+wayne/page/3


hahahhaa, good image.




> The movie is very good. This Slade is more like the real guy even his personality is more authentic.


OK, THANK YOU..

----------


## fanfan13

> fanfan are still looking for that artist?
> 
> 
> 
> Found him
> 
> http://otter-the-author.tumblr.com/t...n+wayne/page/3


OMG thank you dietrich, I forgot I once asked for that. I really appreciate it  :Smile:

----------


## Alycat

There is no bigger waste of time than arguing power levels in comic books since it usually always falls down to the type of situation a character is placed in and how a reader views the situation around the win. Damian is perfectly competent in Nightwing, and Dick is the one making most of the mistakes there. Also personality regression is not always bad characterization, it can also have a purpose within a story or context in story. Kinda like how Damian's previous fit over Dick being Batman, which lines up with earlier him, was not actually over Batman at all.




> I love New 52 Batman and Robin though. It shows us a fatherly side of Bruce and how he tried hard to mentor his difficult son. They have the same personalities at their core, unlike Dick and Damian who complemented each other, so they often clashed. It's interesting to see them overcame their problem because in the end they are still father and son. During the book, Damian learned to respect and love his father. while Bruce, I think, also learned to be a real father, who had to set an example for his son.
> 
> It was a good book and I like their father-son relationship... until unfortunately after the book ended and their relationship became somewhat gradually estranged again. It seems like they bring back Damian's relationship quo to be right before Flashpoint where he favored Dick a lot, lot more than his father. I guess it pays off by having Damian looking after friendship.


See my problem is the implication that Bruce learned to be a  real father in New 52 Batman and Robin. He was already a real father to Dick and Jason before that. Also, while I hate how estranged they've become now, because it's dumb, I think many writers and readers have a problem with the relationship that made that particular book work, which is their similar personalities. There's really only so far you can go with that for some people and different personalities is often much more interesting. I prefer Damian favoring Dick over his Father. It's usually way more interesting in my opinion and that might be because Dick isn't his actual father or their personality differences. I like all the changes that they went through together, so paying more attention to that pleases me. I wish they were consistent though because SuperSons,Teen Titans Nightwing, and Batman all seem like they have Bruce and Damian having different relationship levels.

----------


## dietrich

This is the 1st Bruce has come across as a dad to me. With the others he seemed more like a caring guardian than like an actual father. This could be down to Tomasi's particular brand of writing but I've never seen Bruce as tender before. Thing's like stroking Damian as he sleeps, watching him sleep, getting down to his level when addressing him, being extra patient those are things that are only present with Damian.

On Damian in Nightwing I don't like him being nerfed but it's a small sacrifice for Robin and Nightwing together and I loved the reveal that he was really worried about being replaced in Dick's life not about who would inherit the cowl.
I'm not okay with him suggesting that they kill the Robinatron at all not even in jest.

I don't think writers have a problem with Bruce and Damian having similar personalities. Synder didn't, King didn't, Tomasi didn't, Priest didn't, Percy didn't, Gleason didn't and Tynion didn't. in fact there isn't a shred of evidence to suggest that.
Dynamics don't have to contrast to work. Clark and Jon are similar and they work just fine. Bruce ans Damian are similar and they work just fine even under multiple writers.

I think it depends on how you choose to interpret it I see it as Damian and his father are fine, he is rebellious and prefers some space. He is trying to follow Dick's footsteps and he misses Dick.
Bruce is trying to give him that space but while Damian is under his roof he expects him to toe the line and for set rules like finish homework before patrolling.
They still goon patrol as Batman and Robin except for when Damian is grounded or at the Titans.
Bruce needed Damian to form the titans for whatever is coming in the future.

----------


## dietrich

> OMG thank you dietrich, I forgot I once asked for that. I really appreciate it


You're welcome.

----------


## Alycat

> This is the 1st Bruce has come across as a dad to me. With the others he seemed more like a caring guardian than like an actual father. This could be down to Tomasi's particular brand of writing but I've never seen Bruce as tender before. Thing's like stroking Damian as he sleeps, watching him sleep, getting down to his level when addressing him, being extra patient those are things that are only present with Damian.
> 
> On Damian in Nightwing I don't like him being nerfed but it's a small sacrifice for Robin and Nightwing together and I loved the reveal that he was really worried about being replaced in Dick's life not about who would inherit the cowl.
> I'm not okay with him suggesting that they kill the Robinatron at all not even in jest.
> 
> I don't think writers have a problem with Bruce and Damian having similar personalities. Synder didn't, King didn't, Tomasi didn't, Priest didn't, Percy didn't, Gleason didn't and Tynion didn't. in fact there isn't a shred of evidence to suggest that.
> Dynamics don't have to contrast to work. Clark and Jon are similar and they work just fine. Bruce ans Damian are similar and they work just fine even under multiple writers.
> 
> I think it depends on how you choose to interpret it I see it as Damian and his father are fine, he is rebellious and prefers some space. He is trying to follow Dick's footsteps and he misses Dick.
> ...


I think you could go by caring guardian with Dick, especially since you could interpret that one problem with Dick and Bruce's relationship is how they perceive it, with perhaps Bruce not wanting to replace Dick's own father, despite Dick viewing him as a father figure. But there are many many tender moments with Bruce and Jason and it is pretty clear that Bruce views Jason as his son. Many of those things were present with Jason as well, although it probably helps that this is before the effects on his death weighed on him.

Maybe the term is less of a problem ( except Snyder who doesn't like writing him at all for different reasons), and more like I feel like most other writers showing of Bruce and Damian's relationship feels sort of at odds with the way Tomasi presents Bruce and Damian's relationship. I just don't know how to explain why it feels different.

I think Damian's age, Duke situation and lack of time with his father, due to death and amnesia plots makes the situation more jarring. It just feels like imo they needed more time to be Batman and Robin before he got shipped out to the Titans so that he doesn't have to exsist in the main book, and some of the writing in Titans/ Nightwing makes their relationship seem more distant than it does in Supersons. I guess that can be chalked up to  these occuring at different times though. Sorry for going all over the place with this!

----------


## dietrich

> I think you could go by caring guardian with Dick, especially since you could interpret that one problem with Dick and Bruce's relationship is how they perceive it, with perhaps Bruce not wanting to replace Dick's own father, despite Dick viewing him as a father figure. But there are many many tender moments with Bruce and Jason and it is pretty clear that Bruce views Jason as his son. Many of those things were present with Jason as well, although it probably helps that this is before the effects on his death weighed on him.
> 
> Maybe the term is less of a problem ( except Snyder who doesn't like writing him at all for different reasons), and more like I feel like most other writers showing of Bruce and Damian's relationship feels sort of at odds with the way Tomasi presents Bruce and Damian's relationship. I just don't know how to explain why it feels different.
> 
> I think Damian's age, Duke situation and lack of time with his father, due to death and amnesia plots makes the situation more jarring. It just feels like imo they needed more time to be Batman and Robin before he got shipped out to the Titans so that he doesn't have to exsist in the main book, and some of the writing in Titans/ Nightwing makes their relationship seem more distant than it does in Supersons. I guess that can be chalked up to  these occuring at different times though. Sorry for going all over the place with this!


I get what you mean about Tomasi's writing his writing was focused on father and son while other writers wrote Batman and Robin and Percy was the writer who heaped on the angst by making an issue of Bruce being absent for Damian's birthday which when you think about it isn't actually that big a deal.

In Nightwing everything seems fine between Bruce and Damian only Damian is clearly missing Dick and in Supersons Superman and Deathstroke everything seems fine as well.
You are correct Damian's absence from the main book is what makes it seem like their relationship is strained but we know the real world reason for it and it can't be helped.

On the subject on Bruce as a father while I've only witnessed those moments with Damian I don't for a second doubt that Bruce viewed Jason and Dick as his son's.It's clear Damian sees Dick as a brother.

----------


## KrustyKid

> This debate has nothing to do with pre/post flashpoint writers in case you missed it this debate is about my concern that Seeley has regressed Damian's character both physically and mentally in the current Nightwing. Having him suggest murder and making him less powerful.
> 
> No Tim never beat him and the batman and Robin he intentionally goaded Tim into hitting him to prove a point. Tim was supposed to lose his shit and get violent to prove Damian's point and claim a psychological win over Tim which was the goal.
> Red Robin I'm not going to address again since we both know that doesn't count since it didn't end.
> 
> Jason there's no debate he outclasses him.


I believe Aahz was referring to their bout in Robin# 168. Tim was the clear victor in that encounter.

tumblr_m0zsv1OSUx1qefhcmo1_500.jpg

Though it doesn't really matter anymore, New-52/Rebirth Tim has been completely nerfed. Damian is definitely a tier or two above him now. Tim is so bad at fighting currently that I'm starting to wonder if Batman even teached him anything in the form of combat, lol.

----------


## Assam

> I believe Aahz was referring to their bout in Robin# 168. Tim was the clear victor in that encounter.
> 
> tumblr_m0zsv1OSUx1qefhcmo1_500.jpg
> 
> Though it doesn't really matter anymore, New-52/Rebirth Tim has been completely nerfed. Damian is definitely a tier or two above him now. Tim is so bad at fighting currently that I'm starting to wonder if Batman even teached him anything in the form of combat, lol.


He certainly doesn't have his Shiva training anymore.

----------


## KrustyKid

> He certainly doesn't have his Shiva training anymore.


He lost to Harper. One has to wonder if he had any training. :Big Grin: . That or Bruce was really slacking with their sessions.

----------


## Assam

> He lost to Harper. One has to wonder if he had any training.. That or Bruce was really slacking with their sessions.


The depressing thing is, I'd still say Harper loses to everyone else in the Family in a straight fight, even if she could probably take out Duke with her tech. NuTim is literally the bottom of the barrel.  :Frown:     Poor baby Tim.

----------


## sakuyamons

> The depressing thing is, I'd still say Harper loses to everyone else in the Family in a straight fight, even if she could probably take out Duke with her tech. NuTim is literally the bottom of the barrel.     Poor baby Tim.


Maybe Oz kidnapped him to teach him how to fight  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CPSparkles

> I get what you mean about Tomasi's writing his writing was focused on father and son while other writers wrote Batman and Robin and Percy was the writer who heaped on the angst by making an issue of Bruce being absent for Damian's birthday which when you think about it isn't actually that big a deal.
> 
> In Nightwing everything seems fine between Bruce and Damian only Damian is clearly missing Dick and in Supersons Superman and Deathstroke everything seems fine as well.
> You are correct Damian's absence from the main book is what makes it seem like their relationship is strained but we know the real world reason for it and it can't be helped.
> 
> On the subject on Bruce as a father while I've only witnessed those moments with Damian I don't for a second doubt that Bruce viewed Jason and Dick as his son's.It's clear Damian sees Dick as a brother.


I have to say that I'm quite jealous of Superman pinching Tomasi all that heart warming stuff and beautiful writing is now going to Clark and Jon.
Oh well at least we had him for a while.

----------


## Fergus

> I believe Aahz was referring to their bout in Robin# 168. Tim was the clear victor in that encounter.
> 
> 
> 
> Though it doesn't really matter anymore, New-52/Rebirth Tim has been completely nerfed. Damian is definitely a tier or two above him now. Tim is so bad at fighting currently that I'm starting to wonder if Batman even teached him anything in the form of combat, lol.


Stop posting these pictures you guys have been asked before. Its bad enough seeing his name I don't need to come on here and see his annoying mug. It's common decency.

This is a Damian Wayne appreciation thread I don't need to be seeing whats his face here. I make a point of avoiding everything and anything to do with that particular character and would appreciate it if you stop cluttering this thread with his pictures.

----------


## CPSparkles

So I want to know is the puppy Titus and is it for Damian? I really hope so. Also these two should totally be together.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## KrustyKid

> Stop posting these pictures you guys have been asked before. Its bad enough seeing his name I don't need to come on here and see his annoying mug. It's common decency.
> 
> This is a Damian Wayne appreciation thread I don't need to be seeing whats his face here. I make a point of avoiding everything and anything to do with that particular character and would appreciate it if you stop cluttering this thread with his pictures.


It was related to the topic at hand, which involved Damian. So I don't see the problem.

Back to the topic. Anyone seen this one yet, lol

damian_wayne_vs_x23_by_johnrap016-db3o2no.jpg

----------


## CPSparkles

> It was related to the topic at hand, which involved Damian. So I don't see the problem.
> 
> Back to the topic. Anyone seen this one yet, lol
> 
> damian_wayne_vs_x23_by_johnrap016-db3o2no.jpg


Yeah i've seen a few pics of the two.

----------


## KrustyKid

> Yeah i've seen a few pics of the two.


A Batman/Robin and Wolverine/X23 team up would be a force no doubt.

----------


## sakuyamons

> I believe Aahz was referring to their bout in Robin# 168. Tim was the clear victor in that encounter.
> 
> tumblr_m0zsv1OSUx1qefhcmo1_500.jpg
> 
> Though it doesn't really matter anymore, New-52/Rebirth Tim has been completely nerfed. Damian is definitely a tier or two above him now. Tim is so bad at fighting currently that I'm starting to wonder if Batman even teached him anything in the form of combat, lol.


Oh yeah, I remember this.

I think that when it comes to "who's stronger than who" debate we know that Damian has been trained since infancy, however, at least pre-flashpoint  most Robins had the continuity on their favor, like he was more experienced that Dick and Jason when he was their age but Dick had obvious more experience due to his career as Batmans partner, leader of the Teen Titans and all that jazz. Jason is too but to a certain extent. And Tim though he started later than them made up with hard work and experience to the point he was the best bo user of the DCU.

This wouldn't be a bad thing for Damian, being Robin is an extraordinary feature by itself and to be honest, it would have been better to Damian to grow up with This kind of family rather than Dick being the only one competent imo.

Cass would totally beat him with no sweat though

----------


## Assam

> Cass would totally beat him with no sweat though


Yeah, NuCass may not have the potential to solo all 5 Robins at once like her Post-Crisis counterpart, but she's still at the top if Bruce's claim in 'Tec is anything to go on. Honestly, if she isn't gonna have a solo book, it's probably for the best that they nerfed her from KUNG FU ACTION JESUS to just the best H2H fighter, or else we'd constantly be seeing her get beaten in places that make no sense. 

Far as Damian goes, while I don't think the main timeline Damian has a chance to surpass the BatFam's Big 3, (I DO think he could become better than Dick and Jason though), his potential future self from Batman #666 could probably beat everyone through the use of his POPPED COLLAR OF DOOM...and also his actual super powers.

----------


## Aioros22

> Jason there's no debate he outclasses him.


Agreed, Damian needs to catch up to him. There`s no worry, he`s still young.

----------


## Assam

> Agreed, Damian needs to catch up to him. There`s no worry, he`s still young.


I think that by the time Damian is Dick's age, he'll have surpassed everyone but the Big 3. Between Jean-Paul's genetic enhancements, Cass's body reading, and Bruce being the god damn Batman, I just don't see him being able to surpass them through just training. 

Oh well, I'm sure he'll be happy knowing he's better than his favorite brother, and also using his improved skill to torment Tim XD

----------


## dietrich

Jesus this pace has gone down hill.

----------


## dietrich

> It was related to the topic at hand, which involved Damian. So I don't see the problem.
> 
> Back to the topic. Anyone seen this one yet, lol
> 
> Attachment 47689


I'm gonna go with @fergus on this maybe tell don't show I don't really want to be seeing Tim Drake on Damian freaking Wayne's appreciation thread and no it had zilch to do with the debate just cos Aahz a non Damian fan decided to derail my original debate doesn't mean others should follow.

----------


## Godlike13

But fighting feats dude. These things mater.

----------


## dietrich

> But fighting feats dude. These things mater.


Some people should just watch wrestling and be done with it.

----------


## KrustyKid

This is great!

----------


## sakuyamons

> But fighting feats dude. These things mater.


We should do a thread of who's the best BatBro fighter  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Then again I think Dick would be the winner if we only count n52/Rebirth.

I see a lot of Damian fans don't like Tim  :Stick Out Tongue:  I used to be the same till I read YJ.

----------


## dietrich

> This is great!


Nice these two are one of DC's better duo's yet. Damian has been very lucky in his partnerships. 1st Grayson, Steph and now Jon.

----------


## Assam

> Some people should just watch wrestling and be done with it.


The great thing about threads is that one conversation going on doesn't stop another from being started. Why do you *care* if we have fun talking about a certain topic? Isn't that the whole point of being on this site? To have fun???

I agree that on an appreciation thread you probably shouldn't be posting pictures of the honory getting his ass kicked, but still.

----------


## sakuyamons

> Nice these two are one of DC's better duo's yet. Damian has been very lucky in his partnerships. 1st Grayson, Steph and now Jon.


Those boys are going to be a dynamic duo of their own imo. I'd like to see a storyline where we see them as Batman and Superman.

----------


## dietrich

> We should do a thread of who's the best BatBro fighter 
> 
> Then again I think Dick would be the winner if we only count n52/Rebirth.
> 
> I see a lot of Damian fans don't like Tim  I used to be the same till I read YJ.


Yeah a thread like that would be great but Bruce Dick and Cass are the clear winners so not much debate. I just the other ranks are yet to be decided.

----------


## KrustyKid

> I'm gonna go with @fergus on this maybe tell don't show I don't really want to be seeing Tim Drake on Damian freaking Wayne's appreciation thread and no it had zilch to do with the debate just cos Aahz a non Damian fan decided to derail my original debate doesn't mean others should follow.


Didn't know Aahz wasn't a Damian fan.

My intention was not to derail what you were discussing, I thought that was the instance he was talking about. My apologies. I love Damian and Tim, so I could care less who beats who. :Cool: 

super_friends_by_thaahfreitas-db1r5rj.jpg

Can't wait to see all three of them hanging together.

----------


## dietrich

> The great thing about threads is that one conversation going on doesn't stop another from being started. Why do you *care* if we have fun talking about a certain topic? Isn't that the whole point of being on this site? To have fun???
> 
> I agree that on an appreciation thread you probably shouldn't be posting pictures of the honory getting his ass kicked, but still.


You most certainly should not and that's what I take offence to especially when some actively dislike Tim we don't want to be seeing that and I would never dream of posting such on Tim's thread.

----------


## dietrich

> Didn't know Aahz wasn't a Damian fan.
> 
> My intention was not to derail what you were discussing, I thought that was the instance he was talking about. My apologies. I love Damian and Tim, so I could care less who beats who.
> 
> super_friends_by_thaahfreitas-db1r5rj.jpg
> 
> Can't wait to see all three of them hanging together.


Wonder when Maya's gonna pop up again she seems to be a constant on Gleason's tumblr so clearly she's still very present in his mind.

----------


## KrustyKid

SUppers.jpg

The tension is real

----------


## KrustyKid

> Wonder when Maya's gonna pop up again she seems to be a constant on Gleason's tumblr so clearly she's still very present in his mind.


The trio of her, Damian, and Jon could really make for a classic. I'm all for it.

----------


## sakuyamons

> Wonder when Maya's gonna pop up again she seems to be a constant on Gleason's tumblr so clearly she's still very present in his mind.


Oh, she will definitely be at SuperSons to some point. Same as that little guy (Suren?) it's just a matter of time.

Since the current Wonder Girl is busy and is friends with Tim, Maya is the closest thing we have to get a mini-Trinity  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Assam

Family.jpg

I'm a bat.jpg

I have no idea where that second image is from, but I'd kinda like to know.

----------


## KrustyKid

I believe it's from the Batman and Robin series

----------


## sakuyamons

> I believe it's from the Batman and Robin series


Yep. Batman and Robin v2 #0

----------


## dietrich

> Oh, she will definitely be at SuperSons to some point. Same as that little guy (Suren?) it's just a matter of time.
> 
> Since the current Wonder Girl is busy and is friends with Tim, Maya is the closest thing we have to get a mini-Trinity


Oh gosh yeah Suren I would really love to know what happened to him. He would make a god foe for the Supersons he though would need the extra muscle of his families army now that Damian has a super on side.

----------


## dietrich

@Plucky as a Damian fan you really ought to check it out.

----------


## dragons06

> 


I love their interactions in the animated movies, wish they had one more scene together in it.
if they do make another teen titans, i'm down with Alfred, batcow, and Goliath hanging out at titans tower  :Smile:

----------


## dragons06

> Re
> ad Superman #20. Damian and Jon are so precious.


Cool to find out that this takes place after Super sons, these two will not stop amazing me.

----------


## dragons06

> 


The Deathstroke and Damian scenes where some of my favorite in the Judas contract, a really fun movie.
I hope they announce the sequel this summer.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Oh, she will definitely be at SuperSons to some point. Same as that little guy (Suren?) it's just a matter of time.
> 
> Since the current Wonder Girl is busy and is friends with Tim, Maya is the closest thing we have to get a mini-Trinity


maya is more catwoman then amazon

----------


## irene

> Nice these two are one of DC's better duo's yet. Damian has been very lucky in his partnerships. 1st Grayson, Steph and now Jon.


But like they say 'one is an accident, two is a coincidence and three is a pattern'. I actually think that it is due to Damian, who has a wonderfully antagonist personality, and pairing him with almost anyone is a good basis for story.

And naturally he fits very well with Jon, because I'm 100% certain that Jon exists solely because of Damian and was partly designed to compliment him.

----------


## Rac7d*

Is suren set to return?

----------


## Aioros22

> But fighting feats dude. These things mater.


But headbutts!

----------


## fanfan13

> I love their interactions in the animated movies, wish they had one more scene together in it.
> if they do make another teen titans, i'm down with Alfred, batcow, and Goliath hanging out at titans tower


After I finished watching Justice League vs Teen Titans (it's actually a good movie, at least to me it is), I think I come to like Raven x DCAU!Damian too. I don't know if the creators intended to do that or their interactions in JLvsTT were just a plot device because that movie was actually all about Raven and her conflict. In TJC they looked to be only good friends, but just what's the meaning of that puppy scene in the end? It was so random yet I liked it. I think it was kind of a fanservice for fans who like the pair because of JLvsTT.

Funny thing is, from Percy's interview for Teen Titans #6, it looks like Percy has an idea to pair Raven with Kid Flash lmao.




> But like they say 'one is an accident, two is a coincidence and three is a pattern'. I actually think that it is due to Damian, who has a wonderfully antagonist personality, and pairing him with almost anyone is a good basis for story.
> 
> And naturally he fits very well with Jon,* because I'm 100% certain that Jon exists solely because of Damian and was partly designed to compliment him.*


I really want to believe it, because I also do believe Jon's conception was due to Damian's success in comics. Perhaps Jon is the way he is because they've planned to pair him with Damian in Super Sons in the first place. Both of them were present in Rebirth teaser back then means that Super Sons was part of their Rebirth plan since the beginning.




> Is suren set to return?


I have no idea. To be honest, I am one of those who's indifferent towards this character. I don't feel the same attachment to him as I do to Maya so I don't care much if he's going to appear or not.

----------


## rev516

2779384-batman9.jpg

Someone can tell me that Bruce is a bad father, and then I'd show them this. 

Bruce almost outright murdered NoBody because he hurt his son, the same Bruce who *never kills.*

----------


## Fergus

> 2779384-batman9.jpg
> 
> Someone can tell me that Bruce is a bad father, and then I'd show them this. 
> 
> Bruce almost outright murdered NoBody because he hurt his son, the same Bruce who *never kills.*


I don't know he used to smack Dick around quite a bit and that trying to make Jason remember his death just so he could use it to bring back Damian was pretty cruel. Not to mention te constant lying or that part in DOTF where he has a mini heart to heart with Damian while everyone else is still tied up.

I think he varies but he also shows strong bias towards Damian which isn't good either.

----------


## Fergus

> After I finished watching Justice League vs Teen Titans (it's actually a good movie, at least to me it is), I think I come to like Raven x DCAU!Damian too. I don't know if the creators intended to do that or their interactions in JLvsTT were just a plot device because that movie was actually all about Raven and her conflict. In TJC they looked to be only good friends, but just what's the meaning of that puppy scene in the end? It was so random yet I liked it. I think it was kind of a fanservice for fans who like the pair because of JLvsTT.
> 
> Funny thing is, from Percy's interview for Teen Titans #6, it looks like Percy has an idea to pair Raven with Kid Flash lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to believe it, because I also do believe Jon's conception was due to Damian's success in comics. Perhaps Jon is the way he is because they've planned to pair him with Damian in Super Sons in the first place. Both of them were present in Rebirth teaser back then means that Super Sons was part of their Rebirth plan since the beginning.
> 
> 
> ...


I like Damian and Raven. I think they are a good match especially in the movies.

I think Jon's character is designed to be like Clake's which automatically compliments Damian who is like Bruce and yes I believe Jon is result of Damian's success.

I'm curious about Suren his character has a lot of potential and I would love to see more of him.

----------


## adrikito

> Attachment 47695
> 
> Can't wait to see all three of them hanging together.


hmmmm... I see this image and heard people mentioning him... 

*Maybe if rebirth had started 6 months later(for example)... We would have seen more RSOB and an interesting development of Suren Darga*... What a shame... Similar families but... differentes lifes.. 

Damian lived like a prince(with duties) and Suren, he had to fulfill a mission for make his family better than the Alghul.. worst life..




> So I want to know is the puppy Titus and is it for Damian? I really hope so. Also these two should totally be together.


Raven with a dog? Funny..  :Wink:  Those eyes... In a real life, I would adopt that dog

----------


## Fergus

> hmmmm... I see this image and heard people mentioning him... 
> 
> *Maybe if rebirth had started 6 months later(for example)... We would have seen more RSOB and an interesting development of Suren Darga*... What a shame... Similar families but... differentes lifes.. 
> 
> Damian lived like a prince(with duties) and Suren, he had to fulfill a mission for make his family better than the Alghul.. worst life..


My thoughts exactly I find the character very interesting and would love to know more about him.

----------


## Fergus

> We should do a thread of who's the best BatBro fighter 
> 
> Then again I think Dick would be the winner if we only count n52/Rebirth.
> 
> I see a lot of Damian fans don't like Tim  I used to be the same till I read YJ.


No just me.

----------


## adrikito

> Attachment 47699
> 
> I have no idea where that second image is from, but I'd kinda like to know.


N52.. *Batman Robin Vol2 Annual 1.*. one chapter of 10/10.

----------


## Fergus

> It was related to the topic at hand, which involved Damian. So I don't see the problem.
> 
> Back to the topic. Anyone seen this one yet, lol
> 
> Attachment 47689


It really was not. It was disrespectful and you knew it would not be appreciated. This is an appreciation thread if you had any sort of class you would not post those here. You too @Aahz.

----------


## dietrich

He has the best trash talk and burns.

----------


## dietrich

> It really was not. It was disrespectful and you knew it would not be appreciated. This is an appreciation thread if you had any sort of class you would not post those here. You too @Aahz.

----------


## dietrich

> 2779384-batman9.jpg
> 
> Someone can tell me that Bruce is a bad father, and then I'd show them this. 
> 
> Bruce almost outright murdered NoBody because he hurt his son, the same Bruce who *never kills.*


I don't have a problem with Bruce as a father I don't get why people make such a big deal about it. He has shown multiple times that he is a loving father albeit a little awkward and at times misguided.
He cares a great deal for his son, for his sons.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> Oh yeah, I remember this.
> 
> I think that when it comes to "who's stronger than who" debate we know that Damian has been trained since infancy, however, at least pre-flashpoint  most Robins had the continuity on their favor, like he was more experienced that Dick and Jason when he was their age but Dick had obvious more experience due to his career as Batmans partner, leader of the Teen Titans and all that jazz. Jason is too but to a certain extent. And Tim though he started later than them made up with hard work and experience to the point he was the best bo user of the DCU.
> 
> This wouldn't be a bad thing for Damian, being Robin is an extraordinary feature by itself and to be honest, it would have been better to Damian to grow up with This kind of family rather than Dick being the only one competent imo.
> 
> Cass would totally beat him with no sweat though


He is the most competent Robin at his age. Don't know much about Cass but her only skill is h2h Damian is way smarter if Tim could take her then Damian could.




> I think that by the time Damian is Dick's age, he'll have surpassed everyone but the Big 3. Between Jean-Paul's genetic enhancements, Cass's body reading, and Bruce being the god damn Batman, I just don't see him being able to surpass them through just training. 
> 
> Oh well, I'm sure he'll be happy knowing he's better than his favorite brother, and also using his improved skill to torment Tim XD


I think Damian has the potential to be much better than everyone in the family not just fighting but already at age 10 his intellect, detective skills, technological and engineering skills is already up there amongst the best in the family. In some of those areas he's already proved he is better or just as good as his father so yeah in a few years he will be much better than everyone in the family.




> We should do a thread of who's the best BatBro fighter 
> 
> Then again I think Dick would be the winner if we only count n52/Rebirth.
> 
> I see a lot of Damian fans don't like Tim  I used to be the same till I read YJ.


I like Tim but yes I think some Damian and Dick fans don't like Tim though in fairness a lot of Tim fans dislike Damian as well.

I don't like fighting threads they are boring and never really amount to anything. Character's are so much more than feats and characters who are defined by their fighting / powers are never that interesting.

Damian is interesting due to his personality and his journey not by who he can defeat. is character is what makes all his team ups and interactions golden.

Well nu52 and Rebirth are the only times that count since everything else is out of continuity and irrelevant but yeah Dick is the best bro fighter.

----------


## rev516

Agreed @CpSparkles. If anyone has the highest chance of surpassing Bruce in the long run, it's Damian in my eyes. Kids a beast.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Agreed @CpSparkles. If anyone has the highest chance of surpassing Bruce in the long run, it's Damian in my eyes. Kids a beast.


A savage beast  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

> 


Damian looks like a girl with boobs here  :EEK!:

----------


## Assam

> He is the most competent Robin at his age. Don't know much about Cass but her only skill is h2h Damian is way smarter if Tim could take her then Damian could.


While Damian is definitely smarter than Cass, she's not dumb. At all. Just talking about combat and regardless of other skills, Cass knows her strength is in hand-to-hand, and so knows to close the gap when facing an  opponent who can beat her from afar, as shown when she and Bruce fought in Batgirl #50. Tim may be a genius, but he's only beating Cass with the power of bad writing. 






> I think Damian has the potential to be much better than everyone in the family not just fighting but already at age 10 his intellect, detective skills, technological and engineering skills is already up there amongst the best in the family. In some of those areas he's already proved he is better or just as good as his father so yeah in a few years he will be much better than everyone in the family.


In most areas, I could definitely see him becoming better than everyone. But I don't think he'll ever be Pre-Flashpoint Babs with computers, or as good in combat as Cass or Jean-Paul (Cass's body reading and otherwise meta-feats and Jean-Paul's genetic engineering are things simple training can't overcome) Something I really hope Damian learns soon if he's really to be the heir is that the Bat symbol matters more than just taking his father's place. 






> I like Tim but yes I think some Damian and Dick fans don't like Tim though in fairness a lot of Tim fans dislike Damian as well.


And here I am loving ALL the Robins and just hating Bruce.  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> I don't like fighting threads they are boring and never really amount to anything. Character's are so much more than feats and characters who are defined by their fighting / powers are never that interesting.


I enjoy fighting threads (just something I enjoy discussing even if they don't go anywhere), but I definitely concur. Part of what makes the Batfamily so great is that they're all more than their abilities, with incredibly defined personalities, and half of them have had extraordinary character development.

----------


## adrikito

> 


You should put this too in Red Hood Appreciation




> Damian looks like a girl with boobs here


hahhahaha.. maybe is true

----------


## KrustyKid

> It really was not. It was disrespectful and you knew it would not be appreciated. This is an appreciation thread if you had any sort of class you would not post those here. You too @Aahz.


They were discussing Damian-v-Tim at the time which is why I posted it. The thing is for me I like all of the Robin's, so seeing one getting the drop on the other doesn't bother me at all. Admittedly I was not thinking about how Damian only fans and those who dislike Tim would react when I posted that. So I was wrong in that regard. I already apologized a few pages back, I meant no disrespect at all. Just so we're clear. I love Damian too :Smile:

----------


## rev516

@Unclepulky

Can I ask, why do you hate Bruce so much?

----------


## KrustyKid

> Agreed @CpSparkles. If anyone has the highest chance of surpassing Bruce in the long run, it's Damian in my eyes. Kids a beast.


Couldn't agree more.

----------


## Aahz

> It really was not. It was disrespectful and you knew it would not be appreciated. This is an appreciation thread if you had any sort of class you would not post those here. You too @Aahz.


If somebody claims that I'm lying, I will show some proof for my claims.

----------


## Assam

> @Unclepulky
> 
> Can I ask, why do you hate Bruce so much?


My reasons for hating Bruce are less defined than my hatred of Babsgirl, but I'll do my best to explain. 

First off, Batgod. Really only having become a problem in the last 15 years or so, the fact that Bruce is smarter and more skilled than everyone around him is just damn frustrating. It's poor writing to have a character this good at everything, and it just doesn't make sense. No one can learn all of what he knows AND become a master martial artist and detective in just 10 years of globetrotting. I remember an issue of No Man's Land where he admitted that he was no Leslie or Alfred when it came to his medical skills. You're much less likely to see scenes like those these days. (They DO exist still, but they're much rarer.) 

Next, Bruce is a dick. Obvious I know, and it's something a lot of people like. But I'm sorry, it's not for me. We could make a whole thread about Bat-Dickery, there probably is one already, so I don't feel the need to list any of the numerous examples here. (Though I WILL if you ask for some)

My last main reason isn't Bruce's fault. Dick, Jason, Tim, Cass, Steph, Jean-Paul, Damian, Bette, Barbara: What do all these characters have in common? Over the course of their Pre-Flashpoint histories, they all had, to different degrees, AMAZING character development. Sure, they all had bad stories and acts of out of character behavior, but overall, their stories were consistent. With a character like Bruce, who's over 75 years old, he can't get developed. Sure, there may be a story where he supposedly changes or learns something new about himself, but there will always come a new writer to undo all that, and give their own take on the character. Bruce Wayne is not a character who can organically develop over time.

----------


## rev516

Then its really not Bruce himself, it's the writers who love having him be an a*s for no reason.

----------


## Aahz

> He`s waiting at the appartment. 
> 
> Jason arrives tired and almost kisses the pillow. 
> 
> Damian drops him and plays the mommy card. 
> 
> Jason claims he`s not going serious at him and drops the same card. Damian leaves. 
> 
> There`s your "2-nil".


What Damian basically did in the first fight (at least how I understand the scene) was triggering Jason to get a flashback to his death, ambushing him and than escaping with the helmet before Jason could get his shit back together. Thats imo a win by Damian due to a good plan and exploiting Jasons weakness, but not due to being a superior fighter.

Robin War on the other hand was just of. I still have kind of the impression that Jason and Tim were only in the story due to editorial mandate (or for marketing reasons) , and the writer had no real idea what to do with them.

----------


## Fergus

> What Damian basically did in the first fight (at least how I understand the scene) was triggering Jason to get a flashback to his death, ambushing him and than escaping with the helmet before Jason could get his shit back together. Thats imo a win by Damian due to a good plan, but not due to being a superior fighter.
> 
> Robin War on the other hand was just of. I still have kind of the impression that Jason and Tim were only in the story due to editorial (or for marketing reasons) mandate, and the writer had no real idea what to do with them.


Excuses excuses point is Damian beat him. Twice.

----------


## Fergus

> Damian looks like a girl with boobs here


The trash that was the Red Robin solo. Most of the stuff in that book made zero sense and was just bull.

----------


## Assam

> The trash that was the Red Robin solo. Most of the stuff in that book made zero sense and was just bull.


You can hate on Tim all you want, we all hate the characters we hate and love the characters we love, but standing on its own, and ignoring the continuity issues between IT and the rest of the Batline, Red Robin was a fantastic book.

----------


## Fergus

> You can hate on Tim all you want, we all hate the characters we hate and love the characters we love, but standing on its own, and ignoring the continuity issues between IT and the rest of the Batline, Red Robin was a fantastic book.


I don't think so a lot in it was bull. They way Tim figured out about Bruce was bull. You are free to like it but I felt it was trash that pandered to that character's fans.

----------


## Assam

> I don't think so a lot in it was bull. They way Tim figured out about Bruce was bull. You are free to like it but I felt it was trash that pandered to that character's fans.


Eh. I liked that bit myself.

----------


## Fergus

> Eh. I liked that bit myself.


That's fine but it doesn't stop it from being BS

----------


## Aioros22

> What Damian basically did in the first fight (at least how I understand the scene) was triggering Jason to get a flashback to his death, ambushing him and than escaping with the helmet before Jason could get his shit back together. Thats imo a win by Damian due to a good plan and exploiting Jasons weakness, but not due to being a superior fighter.


He got his shit together the moment he backlashed the mommy card at Damian. Damian couldn`t even claim a moral ground on Jason not having been worthy or being "Robin" when he feel for the same trick. 

Reason why it`s a non fight is because when you sit and ask what he accomplished or pursued to accomplish with stealing a helmet you get nothing but vague assumptions. Does Jason go around claiming he`s a master thief? No. Did he got the gig because he stole the tires? No, that`s just how he met Bruce.

That`s why the victory card is amusing. It`s a non-non thing against a guy who was about to drop the bed to sleep. Woopie-do.

----------


## Fergus

> He got his shit together the moment he backlashed the mommy card at Damian. Damian couldn`t even claim a moral ground on Jason not having been worthy or being "Robin" when he feel for the same trick. 
> 
> Reason why it`s a non fight is because when you sit and ask what he accomplished or pursued to accomplish with stealing a helmet you get nothing but vague assumptions. Does Jason go around claiming he`s a master thief? No. Did he got the gig because he stole the tires? No, that`s just how he met Bruce.
> 
> That`s why the victory card is amusing. It`s a non-non thing against a guy who was about to drop the bed to sleep. Woopie-do.


And yet here you are unable to let it go. Whatever spin you put on it he lost twice to Damian end of.

----------


## Aioros22

"Whatever", "end of", "period" is equally a non argument to me. 

Candy?

----------


## dietrich

He used a good plan and his opponents weaknesses against them! What a scoundrel.

----------


## dietrich

Anyway enough of this S**T lets get back to appreciating Damian.

----------


## rev516

damian_wayne___batman_by_trevm-d653296.jpg

DamiBats is good for the soul.

----------


## Aioros22

> He used a good plan and his opponents weaknesses against them! What a scoundrel.


Nah, that`s more than valid and it isn`t even the issue. The issue is that Tomasi didn`t laid out plain what the moral ground was at stake with Jason. Was because he died against the Joker? Was because he stole things? Was it because he had mommy issues?

Like the very encounter shows well enough, Damian also has mommy issues. He`s not above stealing things. In the end, what was the stake? What makes it a other than a non fight? Go beyond the power levels and think, other than a cool panel of Damian riding with the helmet what insight we gained from it?

The issue is that fun aside, Damian didn`t look the better as he intended to. Had he took the mommy card better than him, he could actually claim something. As it is, all he can claim is that he can get a drop on someone and steal something. That would be awesome, 

If Jason was Lupin and the World`s Greatest Thief.

That`s my peace, carry on with the fun.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

> damian_wayne___batman_by_trevm-d653296.jpg
> 
> DamiBats is good for the soul.


DamiBats is the best. I hope we get more of the epicness that was Batman 666.

----------


## Assam

> damian_wayne___batman_by_trevm-d653296.jpg
> 
> DamiBats is good for the soul.


Elderly Dick: "Say bro, have I ever showed you the original Nightwing sui..."

Damian: "MY COLLAR WILL BE BIGGER!!!"

----------


## Aahz



----------


## Assam

> 


NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWW!!!

I'm dead. It's too cute and perfect.

----------


## dietrich

> 


This is insanely cute. Look at his chubby legs.

----------


## dietrich

> Elderly Dick: "Say bro, have I ever showed you the original Nightwing sui..."
> 
> Damian: "MY COLLAR WILL BE BIGGER!!!"


You know that's where that collar comes from  :Smile:

----------


## Lady Nightwing

IMG_20170407_155851.jpg

Look at these nerds with their matching haircuts. It's too cute

----------


## Assam

> IMG_20170407_155851.jpg
> 
> Look at these nerds with their matching haircuts. It's too cute


How do people prefer Damian as Bruce's partner over Dick's?! They're perfect together.

----------


## dietrich

> IMG_20170407_155851.jpg
> 
> Look at these nerds with their matching haircuts. It's too cute


These two that's just so adorable. I can see Damian fussing in the mirror for ages just to get his hair like Dick's.

----------


## dietrich

> How do people prefer Damian as Bruce's partner over Dick's?! They're perfect together.


I definitely prefer the Dick and Damian partnership though Tomasi's father son dynamic also gave me serious feels but now Seeley is doing the same with Dick and Damian and while I've had some small issue's with his writing I love this duo too much to ever be really that annoyed.

Edit:

Honestly I go back and forth with which duo I prefer.

----------


## adrikito

> These two that's just so adorable. I can see Damian fussing in the mirror for ages just to get his hair like Dick's.


HAHAHAHAH.. YES




> 


cute.

----------


## rev516

> How do people prefer Damian as Bruce's partner over Dick's?! They're perfect together.


Different tastes.

----------


## Fergus

> IMG_20170407_155851.jpg
> 
> Look at these nerds with their matching haircuts. It's too cute


That is cute.

----------


## sakuyamons

> I definitely prefer the Dick and Damian partnership though Tomasi's father son dynamic also gave me serious feels but now Seeley is doing the same with Dick and Damian and while I've had some small issue's with his writing I love this duo too much to ever be really that annoyed.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Honestly I go back and forth with which duo I prefer.


Imo I think the reason why Bruce could "handle" Damian is because Dick "softened" him first  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## KrustyKid

> Imo I think the reason why Bruce could "handle" Damian is because Dick "softened" him first


That's certainly one way to look at it.

----------


## sakuyamons

> SUPER-SONS-6.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> SUPER SONS #6
> Written by PETER J. TOMASI
> Art and cover by JORGE JIMENEZ
> Variant cover by DUSTIN NGUYEN
> 
> ...


Of course Damian always has a hidden motive to get a teamup  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Alycat

As much as I like Tomasi's Bruce and Damian dynamic, I wish he could write a Dick and Damian one too, cause yeah I prefer that dynamic as well.

----------


## dietrich

Damian and Dick work so well because Damian is a mini Bruce and so is designed to compliment Dick. It's the same reason why Bruce and Dick work so well.

----------


## dietrich

> Of course Damian always has a hidden motive to get a teamup


OH SWEET! I can't wait for this.

----------


## fanfan13

> IMG_20170407_155851.jpg
> 
> Look at these nerds with their matching haircuts. It's too cute


Those bed hair... Now I demand a NIGHTWING AND ROBIN book please! 




> How do people prefer Damian as Bruce's partner over Dick's?! They're perfect together.


I love both dynamics all the same. Although I can't deny Dick and Damian compliment each other perfectly while Bruce and Damian are more similar. Sometimes when Damian does something I can't help thinking that it's something Bruce will do too and vice versa.




> Of course Damian always has a hidden motive to get a teamup


Why Super Sons solicit gets better every month omg! Like thank you so much sir Tomasi for granting one of my wishes for Super Sons! I can't wait for Super Sons x Teen Titans seriously!

My other wishes are:
1. Nightwing!!
2. Mothers get involved! Lois's first meeting with Talia.
3. Possible future SuperBat dynamic duo with adult Jon and Damian
4. Maya Ducard!
5. Super Sons visit Gotham Academy!?
6. Possible teaming up with another child/teen Superhero??

----------


## Fergus

> Of course Damian always has a hidden motive to get a teamup


Can't wait for this it's like Tomasi is listening to the internet with that particular storyline.

----------


## fanfan13

> Can't wait for this it's like Tomasi is listening to the internet with that particular storyline.


yeah I've seen some people who want Jon to join Teen Titans. He won't though but at least Jon finally meets the Titans. I'm so happy  :Smile:

----------


## fanfan13

these are my most favorite panels in Nightwing 18:

----------


## dietrich

> these are my most favorite panels in Nightwing 18:


That Robintron was so sweet and in that 1st panel he's striking such a Damian pose  :Smile: 

They do have the same haircut. How did I miss that?

----------


## Assam

> 5. Super Sons visit Gotham Academy!?


I actually had a dream last night where something along those lines happened...by which I mean Maps became the new Wonder Girl to round out the TinyTrinity and, of course, Damian picked a fight with her.

----------


## Lady Nightwing

> these are my most favorite panels in Nightwing 18:


These are great! I loved poor Robintron. His speech was heart breaking.

----------


## dietrich

> Those bed hair... Now I demand a NIGHTWING AND ROBIN book please! 
> 
> 
> 
> I love both dynamics all the same. Although I can't deny Dick and Damian compliment each other perfectly while Bruce and Damian are more similar. Sometimes when Damian does something I can't help thinking that it's something Bruce will do too and vice versa.
> 
> 
> 
> Why Super Sons solicit gets better every month omg! Like thank you so much sir Tomasi for granting one of my wishes for Super Sons! I can't wait for Super Sons x Teen Titans seriously!
> ...


Yeah Seeley is practically writing a Nightwing and Robin book so why can't DC just launch one.

Yeah Nightwing is a must for Supersons though I don't about their mother's Talia is a bit much though I liked how respectful Damian was with Lois in Superman. Saying ma'am and eating apple pie  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> These are great! I loved poor Robintron. His speech was heart breaking.


Pyg travelled far to pick him up. Was surprised when he said he was from Manchester.

----------


## fanfan13

> Yeah Seeley is practically writing a Nightwing and Robin book so why can't DC just launch one.
> 
> Yeah Nightwing is a must for Supersons though I don't about their mother's Talia is a bit much though I liked how respectful Damian was with Lois in Superman. Saying ma'am and eating apple pie


I'm just curious what will happen if Lois and Talia meet each other  :Stick Out Tongue:  can't help it




> Pyg travelled far to pick him up. Was surprised when he said he was from Manchester.


That Manchester is the one in England, isn't it? So there's no place called Manchester in US?

----------


## dietrich

> I'm just curious what will happen if Lois and Talia meet each other  can't help it
> 
> 
> 
> That Manchester is the one in England, isn't it? So there's no place called Manchester in US?


Actually now that you mention it I believe that there is a Manchester in the US but my mind just went to the more widely known one in the UK [I love Man United Football Club] and you know they're in Europe.

I don't see Talia and lois going very well. I'm not a big Lois fan so not looking forward to them meeting and her getting all judgemental [though she does have good reason]

----------


## CPSparkles

More of the dynamic duo from Nightwing #18
@LadyNightwing now that you've pointed the hair out it's all I can focus on  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## ayanestar

> these are my most favorite panels in Nightwing 18:


See this is the son Dick should have just adopt him  :Stick Out Tongue: 
I also love the matching hairstyles of Dick and Dami.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Imo I think the reason why Bruce could "handle" Damian is because Dick "softened" him first


I think you are correct. Dick mellowed him out a lot and got rid of a lot of his initial anger.

----------


## fanfan13

> See this is the son Dick should have just adopt him 
> I also love the matching hairstyles of Dick and Dami.


I love the idea. I bet it's going to be veryyy awkward for Bruce lol. I've read several fics with that theme but reading the name Damian Grayson feels weird though.




> I think you are correct. Dick mellowed him out a lot and got rid of a lot of his initial anger.


Agreed. One of the reasons why Bruce and Damian worked.




> I actually had a dream last night where something along those lines happened...by which I mean Maps became the new Wonder Girl to round out the TinyTrinity and, of course, Damian picked a fight with her.


OMG. It will be like 2 vs 1 because Maps will definitely take Jon's side to make Damian's life harder.




> That Robintron was so sweet and in that 1st panel he's striking such a Damian pose 
> 
> They do have the same haircut. How did I miss that?


I don't think it's the same, just similar.

----------


## ayanestar

> I love the idea. I bet it's going to be veryyy awkward for Bruce lol. I've read several fics with that theme but reading the name Damian Grayson feels weird though.


I'm waiting for the day Damian accidentally calls Dick "father" lol

----------


## CPSparkles

> I'm waiting for the day Damian accidentally calls Dick "father" lol


Awkward I think Dick would freak as would Damian. :Smile:

----------


## rev516

I keep going back to the fact that Snyder and DC refuse to use Damian with Bruce yet they use Duke with Bruce. And the two are three years apart in age.

That 'too close to my son's age' argument is out the window now, Damian is 13.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I keep going back to the fact that Snyder and DC refuse to use Damian with Bruce yet they use Duke with Bruce. And the two are three years apart in age.
> 
> That 'too close to my son's age' argument is out the window now, Damian is 13.


I don't believe that excuse. I think Synder really really wants to have create a robin or a robin like character. He really wants to leave his mark on the mythos and he's forcing it really hard.
He is the current superstar writer so DC indulges him though I think that he lucked out DC had other plans for Damian like Supersons and TT.

----------


## fanfan13

> I keep going back to the fact that Snyder and DC refuse to use Damian with Bruce yet they use Duke with Bruce. And the two are three years apart in age.
> 
> That 'too close to my son's age' argument is out the window now, Damian is 13.


I remember he said he was being protective of Damian. Oh and he said he also talked a lot with Tomasi about how uncomfortable it is for him.

But as the result Damian currently shines outside of Bat-titles though I'm proud.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I remember he said he was being protective of Damian. He also talked a lot with Tomasi about how uncomfortable it is for him.


And yet he wrote the story where Bruce forget his 10 year old child and said child is leave to wander the world alone. That story he didn't find uncomfortable.

----------


## fanfan13

> And yet he wrote the story where Bruce forget his 10 year old child and said child is leave to wander the world alone. That story he didn't find uncomfortable.


Ironic, isn't it?

That's why R:SOB #9 hurts me so much. Damian was lonely.

----------


## adrikito

> Of course Damian always has a hidden motive to get a teamup


.... One July solicitation..... 

*I thought that Kid Flash was going to leave the team and Aqualad is not here.*... 

This is before Aqualad appearance in TT comic for that he will not join the team.. With Aqualad if this saga will continue in TT comic he would have a chance.





> these are my most favorite panels in Nightwing 18:


The same. My favorite pages.

----------


## Assam

> I'm waiting for the day Damian accidentally calls Dick "father" lol


Long before we were all comparing Jon and Damian to Goten and Trunks, I was comparing Damian, Dick, and Bruce to Gohan, Piccolo, and Goku respectively. Even if he'd never admit it, we all know who Damian sees as his _real_ father figure.

----------


## rev516

tumblr_inline_mvvj0ljZkx1r5a7i5.jpg

If I was in charge of DC, Bruce and Damian would be the best Father/Son duo in the history of fiction.

----------


## ayanestar

> Long before we were all comparing Jon and Damian to Goten and Trunks, I was comparing Damian, Dick, and Bruce to Gohan, Piccolo, and Goku respectively. Even if he'd never admit it, we all know who Damian sees as his _real_ father figure.


Great comparison. It also reminds me that Bruce is actually not the worst father in fiction lmao there is no one worse than Goku.

----------


## adrikito

> tumblr_inline_mvvj0ljZkx1r5a7i5.jpg
> 
> If I was in charge of DC, Bruce and Damian would be the best Father/Son duo in the history of fiction.


I remember the Batman and Robin Annual 1(N52).... Yes, if I was charge in DC... The same...

With me, RSOB wouldn´t have finished.. and Gleason would continue in the comic.

----------


## sakuyamons

> Great comparison. It also reminds me that Bruce is actually not the worst father in fiction lmao there is no one worse than Goku.


There is plenty of worse fathers than Goku. gendo Ikari and Ging Freecs for example.

I don't consider Bruce a bad father tbh, but Dick is far a better influence.

----------


## Assam

> There is plenty of worse fathers than Goku. gendo Ikari and Ging Freecs for example.
> 
> I don't consider Bruce a bad father tbh, but Dick is far a better influence.


Shou. Tucker. 

No one is worse.

----------


## ayanestar

> There is plenty of worse fathers than Goku. gendo Ikari and Ging Freecs for example.
> 
> I don't consider Bruce a bad father tbh, but Dick is far a better influence.


Well I was rather considering the characters, who no one seems to care to be a bad father. I mean sure Dragon Ball is just ridiculous lmao but it seems fans don't even care about the fact that Goku has so many children and sucks as husband and father. I mean I usually ignore it too because I simply love the anime I grew up with it but let's be real lol
And yes Bruce is a bad father but if we would adapt every messed up thing happening in Bruce's life into reality there is no way he would be even allowed to keep Damian and all his adopted children that's the only reason why he gets a pass from me because it's fiction. DC had the chance to fix Bruce's relationship with Damian after _Batman and Robin_ but with Rebirth it's clear what kind of direction they wish for Batman.

----------


## fanfan13

I was a bit taken aback when Damian called his father "Bruce" in Super Sons. I mean I think that was the first time he referred to his father by his name (unless I miss some issues). Maybe it's only a case of a teenage rebellion act but I keep reminded that he called his mother "Talia" as a form of their estrangement. 

And what makes it more surprising, it came from the same writer who wrote the new 52 Batman and Robin. I wonder what Tomasi thinks about their relationship right now.

----------


## sakuyamons

> I was a bit taken aback when Damian called his father "Bruce" in Super Sons. I mean I think that was the first time he referred to his father by his name (unless I miss some issues). Maybe it's only a case of a teenage rebellion act but I keep reminded that he called his mother "Talia" as a form of their estrangement. 
> 
> And what makes it more surprising, it came from the same writer who wrote the new 52 Batman and Robin. I wonder what Tomasi thinks about their relationship right now.


I guess Damian is a rebellious teen now  :Stick Out Tongue: 

The thing is that Percy has depicted Bruce as emotionally distant, the only time he showed up at Batman was only to be frozen over, and Snyder wants to make Duke to be "above" Robin in ASB, it's only reflected that Bruce is being distant. Which sucks because I really liked their development on B&R.

----------


## fanfan13

> I guess Damian is a rebellious teen now 
> 
> The thing is that Percy has depicted Bruce as emotionally distant, the only time he showed up at Batman was only to be frozen over, and Snyder wants to make Duke to be "above" Robin in ASB, it's only reflected that Bruce is being distant. Which sucks because I really liked their development on B&R.


I miss the Bruce who almost lost his mind when Damian was kidnapped and physically tortured, and refrained himself to kill the kidnapper because his son was watching him, Bruce who got Damian a dog to play with, who got crazy when Damian was killed and be a d*ck to everyone else (except Dick himself lol), who would fight Justice League to get his son's dead body back, who became a Bat-God and beat Apokolips to resurrect his son.

Now I really miss New 52 B&R  :Frown:

----------


## dietrich

> I was a bit taken aback when Damian called his father "Bruce" in Super Sons. I mean I think that was the first time he referred to his father by his name (unless I miss some issues). Maybe it's only a case of a teenage rebellion act but I keep reminded that he called his mother "Talia" as a form of their estrangement. 
> 
> And what makes it more surprising, it came from the same writer who wrote the new 52 Batman and Robin. I wonder what Tomasi thinks about their relationship right now.


I think the whole calling him Bruce thing is just a teen thing cos dialogue from Superman and SuperSons says he thinks their relationship is fine.

----------


## dietrich

> I miss the Bruce who almost lost his mind when Damian was kidnapped and physically tortured, and refrained himself to kill the kidnapper because his son was watching him, Bruce who got Damian a dog to play with, who got crazy when Damian was killed and be a d*ck to everyone else (except Dick himself lol), who would fight Justice League to get his son's dead body back, who became a Bat-God and beat Apokolips to resurrect his son.
> 
> Now I really miss New 52 B&R


I miss him too. Our loss is Superman's gain at least we get to enjoy Clark and Jon and some some sweet Nightwing and Robin action. That's how I'm looking at it plus still hoping Supersons will give us some of that Bruce yet.

----------


## adrikito

> Now I really miss New 52 B&R


The same.. DC and the Batworld are not the same without Batman and Robin.  :Frown:  

*But I think... That we should wait many years for another batman and robin comic, maybe with another robin.. Damian is a TT...*   :Frown:

----------


## sakuyamons

> The same.. DC and the Batworld are not the same without Batman and Robin.  
> 
> *But I think... That we should wait many years for another batman and robin comic, maybe with another robin.. Damian is a TT...*


Damian being a TT shouldn't be an excuse for him not appearing on the main book imo. Still, the Batbooks are meh rn (this franchise needs a creative shakeup) so I think it's better for him to be away from Gotham

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## ayanestar

Teen Titans #6 sold 37k and Super Sons is around 47k. Super Sons dropped a lot but I guess it will stay around 40k-30k now that is has found it's fanbase. TT and Super Sons are also doing well digitally so I guess it's fine for now however I hope the upcoming crossover will boost the sales of TT. (source)

----------


## dietrich

> Teen Titans #6 sold 37k and Super Sons is around 47k. Super Sons dropped a lot but I guess it will stay around 40k-30k now that is has found it's fanbase. TT and Super Sons are also doing well digitally so I guess it's fine for now however I hope the upcoming crossover will boost the sales of TT. (source)


That's quite the drop.I'm surprised however it did very well digital no 2.

----------


## Godlike13

All the variants probably played a hand in inflating SS #1's numbers.  I don't really love the drop, but im not too concerned. Also i didn't realize there wasn't a SS Rebirth issue.

----------


## dietrich

Hitching a ride.

----------


## rui no onna

> That's quite the drop.I'm surprised however it did very well digital no 2.


In fairness, I counted at least 27K worth of sales due to exclusive variants (manufactured collectors' items). And really, a 50% drop from #1 to #2 is quite normal.

Apparently, DC sells their comic TPBs via Scholastic book fairs (not just Gotham Academy and DC Superhero Girls) so I'm sure DC will be marketing Super Sons and Teen Titans there, too.

----------


## adrikito

> Damian being a TT shouldn't be an excuse for him not appearing on the main book imo. Still, the Batbooks are meh rn (this franchise needs a creative shakeup) so I think it's better for him to be away from Gotham


hm.... I Should be grateful for his evolution... or RSOB never existed..  :Frown:

----------


## Assam

> Hitching a ride.


Still don't want Damian as Batman, but I gotta say, I LOVE the idea of Jon still wearing his jeans and sneakers when he becomes Superman.

----------


## fanfan13

> Teen Titans #6 sold 37k and Super Sons is around 47k. Super Sons dropped a lot but I guess it will stay around 40k-30k now that is has found it's fanbase. TT and Super Sons are also doing well digitally so I guess it's fine for now however I hope the upcoming crossover will boost the sales of TT. (source)


Not surprised with the drop, considering it was issue #1 and had many variants. I just hope the series will stabilize around that number you mentioned. Instead I really, really hope Teen Titans will get a number rise now that Percy has shifted the focus to other members of the team and made it more of a team book.




> All the variants probably played a hand in inflating SS #1's numbers.  I don't really love the drop, but im not too concerned. Also i didn't realize there wasn't a SS Rebirth issue.


Super Sons is a new book after all. Nothing to rebirth.

(I don't include the old Super-Sons for obvious reason)

----------


## fanfan13

I'm so not updated. Last year, Zatou　「ざとう」 and other 10 (most likely) Japanese artists published 11 fan comics of Damian in one book to celebrate 10 years of Damian's appearance in comic (I guess it's partially in Japanese):



I really want to read those fan comics (I can understand Japanese a little).

And that picture with Damian in various forms is just amazing (sorry if it's a repost).

----------


## dragons06

attachment.jpg
Damian and Maps reunite at last!!!!!!!
Looking forward to reading this issue, i'll have to pick up several copies XD

----------


## adrikito

> I'm so not updated. Last year, Zatou　「ざとう」 and other 10 (most likely) Japanese artists published 11 fan comics of Damian in one book to celebrate 10 years of Damian's appearance in comic (I guess it's partially in Japanese):
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to read those fan comics (I can understand Japanese a little).
> 
> And that picture with Damian in various forms is just amazing (sorry if it's a repost).


I know that user of Tumblr... AWESOME..




> attachment.jpg
> Damian and Maps reunite at last!!!!!!!
> Looking forward to reading this issue, i'll have to pick up several copies XD


Steph, Maya, Maps..... I like see Damian with girls..

----------


## Red obin

> attachment.jpg
> Damian and Maps reunite at last!!!!!!!
> Looking forward to reading this issue, i'll have to pick up several copies XD


They are feeding the ship fire!

----------


## dragons06

> They are feeding the ship fire!


There has been an awakening in the ship, can you Feel it ?
Really pumped for this, really glad they're bring Damian back.

----------


## Godlike13

> attachment.jpg
> Damian and Maps reunite at last!!!!!!!
> Looking forward to reading this issue, i'll have to pick up several copies XD


When is the wedding DC?!

----------


## fanfan13

> attachment.jpg
> Damian and Maps reunite at last!!!!!!!
> Looking forward to reading this issue, i'll have to pick up several copies XD


...is this real? OMG what issue is this??

btw this is out of topic but... Kid Flash (Wally West) will leave Teen Titans and is joining Deathstroke new team (Deathstroke, Jericho, Ravager, Terra, Power Girl, Kid Flash)?? What happened omg what's going on between Kid Flash and Damian and the other titans??

----------


## sakuyamons

> ...is this real? OMG what issue is this??
> 
> btw this is out of topic but... Kid Flash (Wally West) will leave Teen Titans and is joining Deathstroke new team (Deathstroke, Jericho, Ravager, Terra, Power Girl, Kid Flash)?? What happened omg what's going on between Kid Flash and Damian and the other titans??


Nothing (yet) but both Titans and Teen Titans teams seem to be having...difficulties in the aftermath of TLC.

----------


## dragons06

> ...is this real? OMG what issue is this??
> 
> btw this is out of topic but... Kid Flash (Wally West) will leave Teen Titans and is joining Deathstroke new team (Deathstroke, Jericho, Ravager, Terra, Power Girl, Kid Flash)?? What happened omg what's going on between Kid Flash and Damian and the other titans??


it's going to be issue 11 of the Second semester of Gotham academy  :Smile: 
I heard, can't wait for Damian and the titans reaction to the news XD

----------


## fanfan13

> Nothing (yet) but both Titans and Teen Titans teams seem to be having...difficulties in the aftermath of TLC.


That's why Kid Flash features in last cover of TLC, with Deathstroke having some kind of a power up on his body. I really can't wait to know more about it. TLC will bring bad news for the teams it seems.




> it's going to be issue 11 of the Second semester of Gotham academy 
> I heard, can't wait for Damian and the titans reaction to the news XD


July will be a great month for sure! First Super Sons will meet Teen Titans and second Damian will reunite with Maps in Gotham Academy  :Big Grin:

----------


## sakuyamons

http://www.adventuresinpoortaste.com...-super-sons-3/

SuperSons #3 preview is out  :Smile:

----------


## dragons06

> http://www.adventuresinpoortaste.com...-super-sons-3/
> 
> SuperSons #3 preview is out


thanks for this, the art looks nice and crisp  :Smile:  
can't get enough of this series, Thank god I buy two issues a month XD

----------


## adrikito

...... Seems that  Supersons creators are more favorable with the Super Line... Bad.. 

Insult Batman? a psicopath..   :Mad:  Yes, is not completely fake......  BUT I hate listen that.

Bad... Bad signal for the Damian saga..  :Frown:   They don´t respect batman..

----------


## UnderTheRedHood

*I You know in most alternate Stories Damian Either Embraces Batman's Legacy or Ras legacy I wonder if anyone has explored him embracing both???


Like A Batman But with a League Of Bassassins?*


[IMG]https://i.*****.com/vi/GFu4MopSq5E/maxresdefault.jpg[/IMG]

Plus Injustice Damian Is A Boss.

----------


## rui no onna

> thanks for this, the art looks nice and crisp  
> can't get enough of this series, Thank god I buy two issues a month XD


Lol, isn't the content the same, though?  :Wink:

----------


## dragons06

> Lol, isn't the content the same, though?


never hurts to have two different covers, besides I'm happy to give super sons my money XD

----------


## rui no onna

> never hurts to have to different covers, besides I'm happy to give super sons my money XD


Lol, just ragging on you. I'm getting both covers, too. And since I'm impatient, will probably buy this on digital midnight of release, too. XD

----------


## Fergus

> *I You know in most alternate Stories Damian Either Embraces Batman's Legacy or Ras legacy I wonder if anyone has explored him embracing both???
> 
> 
> Like A Batman But with a League Of Bassassins?*
> 
> 
> [IMG]https://i.*****.com/vi/GFu4MopSq5E/maxresdefault.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Plus Injustice Damian Is A Boss.



Yeah I would be very Interested  to see Damian take on both at the same tie.

Another poster here @dietrich had an ending for Damian in which he does both. An adult Damian who was now Batman takes over the LOA and turns it into a global force for good like the world has never seen 

A sort of more impressive Batman Inc of sorts. The scenario is posted on the favourite alternate endings for favourite character thread is locate on the DC section of this site.  I liked that idea a lot. 
It would be great if Dc everdid an elseworld story of this.

I like Injustice Damian but the whole accidentally being the cause of Dick's death soured me on the whole story but it was very heart warming to see Dick pass o th Nightwing mantle to Damian.

----------


## Fergus

> I'm so not updated. Last year, Zatou　「ざとう」 and other 10 (most likely) Japanese artists published 11 fan comics of Damian in one book to celebrate 10 years of Damian's appearance in comic (I guess it's partially in Japanese):
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to read those fan comics (I can understand Japanese a little).
> 
> And that picture with Damian in various forms is just amazing (sorry if it's a repost).


This awesome I would love to read these Damian fan comics.

Are they availabe here? And are they all only in Japanese no English?
I love all these different Damian's. My favourite is the rabid looking version on top of BatCow  :Smile: 

I really would love to read these. Normally the only Damian fan comics for sale I've come across seem to be Dick and Damian and of the not PG sort so yeah easy NO that for me but this I would like to see.

I swear Tumblr needs to go dead in a fire.

----------


## Fergus

> Attachment 47963
> Damian and Maps reunite at last!!!!!!!
> Looking forward to reading this issue, i'll have to pick up several copies XD


Oh This is so sweet. 
Good to see them teaming up once again. It was such fun last time.

My daughter will love this. Recently Her and her classmates have developed insane crushes on Damian Wayne but she likes  Gotham Academy and likes Maps so she'll be made up  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

> .... One July solicitation..... 
> 
> *I thought that Kid Flash was going to leave the team and Aqualad is not here.*... 
> 
> This is before Aqualad appearance in TT comic for that he will not join the team.. With Aqualad if this saga will continue in TT comic he would have a chance.




I think his must be before he joins because he's only just arrived and don't think he will be leaving soon though it is sad to hear the spoilers of KF leaving after TLC to join Deathstroke.

It will be sad to see him leave so soon I felt he was great in the team. I wonder why he joins him?

----------


## CPSparkles

> This awesome I would love to read these Damian fan comics.
> 
> Are they availabe here? And are they all only in Japanese no English?
> I love all these different Damian's. My favourite is the rabid looking version on top of BatCow 
> 
> I really would love to read these. Normally the only Damian fan comics for sale I've come across seem to be Dick and Damian and of the not PG sort so yeah easy NO that for me but this I would like to see.
> 
> I swear Tumblr needs to go dead in a fire.


I love the Baby Bat Damian jumping on and attacking Injustice Damian  :Smile:  [I've wanted to do that at times] but yeah this is a lovely concept bettr than the Dick/Damian stuff that seems to be all over the place.

----------


## CPSparkles

> *I You know in most alternate Stories Damian Either Embraces Batman's Legacy or Ras legacy I wonder if anyone has explored him embracing both???
> 
> 
> Like A Batman But with a League Of Bassassins?*
> 
> 
> [IMG]https://i.*****.com/vi/GFu4MopSq5E/maxresdefault.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Plus Injustice Damian Is A Boss.


Has he ever been shown to take Ra's side when he grows up? I think  missed that story.

But yes I would like to see this. Maybe in a movie even.

----------


## adrikito

> I think his must be before he joins because he's only just arrived and don't think he will be leaving soon though it is sad to hear the spoilers of KF leaving after TLC to join Deathstroke.
> 
> It will be sad to see him leave so soon I felt he was great in the team. I wonder why he joins him?


WHY? I don´t know.. Tannya should be the reason for that change in Slade.

I saw that... Slade, Rose, Kid Flash, Tanya and Slade son.. All in WHITE..

----------


## ayanestar

I don't even know what's going on with Injustice anymore, anything new about Damian or is he still Superman's loyal puppy?

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian [gender swapped] in Beauty and the Beast Parody by 0yongyong0

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> I don't even know what's going on with Injustice anymore, anything new about Damian or is he still Superman's loyal puppy?


He is still with Superman but from the upcoming solicits a new addition pops up that surprises him. I' hoping it's going to be other world Dick Grayson.

I also wonder why he goes back to Robin why he gave up Nightwing. From the solicits Bruce keeps having memories of Damian and they have some contact so I hope they are working on something.

----------


## ayanestar

> He is still with Superman but from the upcoming solicits a new addition pops up that surprises him. I' hoping it's going to be other world Dick Grayson.


Well that would be nice I guess? Injustice did both of them so dirty but I guess I will skip the story for now.

----------


## CPSparkles

> WHY? I don´t know.. Tannya should be the reason for that change in Slade.
> 
> I saw that... Slade, Rose, Kid Flash, Tanya and Slade son.. All in WHITE..


Do you really think Slade will go over to the good side? I don't see it not even with Tanya's help. I mean he is still lying to her about who he is.

Slade is dyed in the wood who he is. He will never change.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Well that would be nice I guess? Injustice did both of them so dirty but I guess I will skip the story for now.


I will check it out on the slim hope that it might be. Ikr why do these outside adaptations have to screw with the relationship just for tension.

It pisses off fans and make's people dislike Damian. I don't know why they do this when they could just keep both fan bases happy. 
I really disliked Injustice for a while.

----------


## adrikito

> Do you really think Slade will go over to the good side? I don't see it not even with Tanya's help. I mean he is still lying to her about who he is.
> 
> Slade is dyed in the wood who he is. He will never change.


*I never believed that Lex Luthor is good after Forever Evil.*. I know that this is IMPOSSIBLE.

I think that Tannya is the reason for that Temporal change.. In less than 10 chapters Slade will be the same.

----------


## adrikito

> damian [gender swapped] in beauty and the beast parody by 0yongyong0


The Al Ghul princess is a cute girl.

----------


## CPSparkles

Okay controversial opinion. Super Sons.

I love this book and this partnership so much. One of DC's best ideas however this title regresses Damian a lot just for the sake of this partnership. 

He is played for laughs. everything is exaggerated. 
He is not as skilled too childish and acts much younger than he has ever been.

He written as on par with Jon and like a kid Jon's age. 
Damian is a skilled hero and much more advanced than Jon when he was still in diapers I know it's cute and sweet for this series but I can't help feel that this hurting Damian's character while helping Jon's.

I really hope it pays off. Big. And sales wise I'm not sure it is doing. Yet.

What do you guys think?

----------


## CPSparkles

> The Al Ghul princess is a cute girl.


Girl Damian  :Smile: 

I think you could be right about Slade. That he would change back to his old self soon I mean you are right Lex is good . For now

----------


## adrikito

> Okay controversial opinion. Super Sons.
> 
> I love this book and this partnership so much. One of DC's best ideas however this title regresses Damian a lot just for the sake of this partnership. 
> 
> He is played for laughs. everything is exaggerated. 
> He is not as skilled too childish and acts much younger than he has ever been.
> 
> He written as on par with Jon and like a kid Jon's age. 
> Damian is a skilled hero and much more advanced than Jon when he was still in diapers I know it's cute and sweet for this series but I can't help feel that this hurting Damian's character while helping Jon's.
> ...


.... Even with Maya... In 2 days I only add reasons for not read this and confirm that Supersons creators are Anti-BAT.. 

First insult Batman and now this? Damian IS NOT A ROOKIE and now is an adolescent NOT A KID.

----------


## ayanestar

> Okay controversial opinion. Super Sons.
> 
> I love this book and this partnership so much. One of DC's best ideas however this title regresses Damian a lot just for the sake of this partnership. 
> 
> He is played for laughs. everything is exaggerated. 
> He is not as skilled too childish and acts much younger than he has ever been.
> 
> He written as on par with Jon and like a kid Jon's age. 
> Damian is a skilled hero and much more advanced than Jon when he was still in diapers I know it's cute and sweet for this series but I can't help feel that this hurting Damian's character while helping Jon's.
> ...


This book is supposed to appeal to a younger audience and I personally think some of you are taking the whole thing too serious. As far as I can tell this book is helping Damian. I talked to different people and many haters of Damian actually think he is charming now. In my opinion it is nice when Damian acts like a kid one of the reasons I dislike that they aged him even when it gives him more opportunities like Teen Titans. That's also why I liked Seeley's writing Damian, he acts like a child but can still be serious and take responsibility. Also I don't see how he is written on par with Jon. It is very obvious that Jon is lacking experience while Damian has everything under control. Jon literally run away when he saw dead bodies while Damian was calm. This book and Teen Titans is exactly what Damian needs to gain more fans, he is finally interacting with other characters outside of the Batfamily and gaining more character traits.

----------


## CPSparkles

> .... Even with Maya... In 2 days I only add reasons for not read this and confirm that Supersons creators are Anti-BAT.. 
> 
> First insult Batman and now this? Damian IS NOT A ROOKIE and now is an adolescent NOT A KID.


This what I mean. He is written as on the same level as Jon mentally and skills wise.
Damian had his 1st kill at age 3 he is extremely skilled,smart and competent. He is just like Batman except if Batman started Batmaning form birth. 
He is mentally as strong though he is yet to fully mature to the level of a 30 something year old.

I don't like it and then you have Jon throwing him about. I know Jon is Super but he isn't there yet. Damian still owes him.

----------


## Pohzee

> .... Even with Maya... In 2 days I only add reasons for not read this and confirm that Supersons creators are Anti-BAT.. 
> 
> First insult Batman and now this? Damian IS NOT A ROOKIE and now is an adolescent NOT A KID.


Anti-Bat? Tomasi is writing Supersons.

----------


## fanfan13

> http://www.adventuresinpoortaste.com...-super-sons-3/
> 
> SuperSons #3 preview is out


Thabk you! I love early preview! It looks so good. Dietrich was right Batman and Superman are androids.




> *I You know in most alternate Stories Damian Either Embraces Batman's Legacy or Ras legacy I wonder if anyone has explored him embracing both???
> 
> 
> Like A Batman But with a League Of Bassassins?*
> 
> 
> [IMG]https://i.*****.com/vi/GFu4MopSq5E/maxresdefault.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Plus Injustice Damian Is A Boss.


League of Bassassins? You mean a group of assassins who wear Bat costumes?

Just kidding. I think I like Damian as Bat-ninja more. I mean he's definitely going to take his father's legacy but still retains his LOA skills. I always like and headcanon Damian fights like ninjas, kinda like he is in Injustice 2. Batarangs are his shurikens and i would like it more if he uses double katanas. So badass.

I don't prefer Damian taking over LoA. I'd prefer someone else instead. Maybe Mara al Ghul who would inherit them and it would be Damian Batman vs Mara "Head of Demon" al Ghul.




> Oh This is so sweet. 
> Good to see them teaming up once again. It was such fun last time.
> 
> My daughter will love this. *Recently Her and her classmates have developed insane crushes on Damian Wayne*  but she likes  Gotham Academy and likes Maps so she'll be made up


Seriously? Hahaha. How old is your daughter if you don't me asking?

----------


## CPSparkles

> This book is supposed to appeal to a younger audience and I personally think some of you are taking the whole thing too serious. As far as I can tell this book is helping Damian. I talked to different people and many haters of Damian actually think he is charming now. In my opinion it is nice when Damian acts like a kid one of the reasons I dislike that they aged him even when it gives him more opportunities like Teen Titans. That's also why I liked Seeley's writing Damian, he acts like a child but can still be serious and take responsibility. Also I don't see how he is written on par with Jon. It is very obvious that Jon is lacking experience while Damian has everything under control. Jon literally run away when he saw dead bodies while Damian was calm. This book and Teen Titans is exactly what Damian needs to gain more fans, he is finally interacting with other characters outside of the Batfamily and gaining more character traits.


I agree with a lot of what you say and why I'm so conflicted.

I love the book, the duo and their shennanigans and i love that Damian is now reaching and appealing to a larger and different audience than before. Its great to see so much love and interest for the character like seeing superman fans raving about him and wishing to find out more or saying much their opinion of him has changed. 

People are getting to see him in a different setting and discovering more facets about his character but that shouldn't be at the expense of his abilities.
He should still be skilled and competent. He has been manhandled easily by Jon, had the same level of progress with the Amazo robots as Jon and squabbles easily with Jon.

It is early days yet but I expected him to outclass Jon by a lot.

----------


## fanfan13

> Okay controversial opinion. Super Sons.
> 
> I love this book and this partnership so much. One of DC's best ideas however this title regresses Damian a lot just for the sake of this partnership. 
> 
> He is played for laughs. everything is exaggerated. 
> He is not as skilled too childish and acts much younger than he has ever been.
> 
> He written as on par with Jon and like a kid Jon's age. 
> Damian is a skilled hero and much more advanced than Jon when he was still in diapers I know it's cute and sweet for this series but I can't help feel that this hurting Damian's character while helping Jon's.
> ...


I don't think so. I think Damian is fine and I totally enjoy him with Jon in Super Sons. So far it only has 2 issues and still hasn't shown any real fight (maybe in #3 we will see them fight). Instead I can see Damian's intelligent and thorough planning that I rarely see in other titles. Using Jon is actually part of his strategy to distract Luthor so he can hack the information about Kid Amazo. I don't think I find this side of him in Teen Titans (yet) and Nightwing. While Jon's inexperience is clearly shown there (come one what superhero bought snacks during a mission) and he was only a pawn in Damian's plan.

As for fighting skill, I think he's kind of downgraded a bit in all titles he stars in. In Nightwing Seeley wrote Damian with skill he ised to have before flashpoint. I haven't seen much of his fight in Super Sons yet and in Teen Titans he was good when fighting Mara but other than thay I still haven't seen him fighting for real (it's going to be more of a team work rather than individual skill so I don't expect much)

My problem was actually the inconsistencies of his character in all those three titles. Although I can justify it later by thinking Damian probably acts differently according to who he is with.




> Anti-Bat? Tomasi is writing Supersons.


Agreed. It's the same writer who was a Bat editor and who wrote Bat-God with a Hellbat beating the Darkseid.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I'm so not updated. Last year, Zatou　「ざとう」 and other 10 (most likely) Japanese artists published 11 fan comics of Damian in one book to celebrate 10 years of Damian's appearance in comic (I guess it's partially in Japanese):
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to read those fan comics (I can understand Japanese a little).
> 
> And that picture with Damian in various forms is just amazing (sorry if it's a repost).


I've seen a lot of these Damians' on the net but always as fan art never knew they were from Damian fan comics. I will have to look out for the comics.

His eyes are so funny in these.

----------


## fanfan13

> This awesome I would love to read these Damian fan comics.
> 
> Are they availabe here? And are they all only in Japanese no English?
> I love all these different Damian's. My favourite is the rabid looking version on top of BatCow 
> 
> I really would love to read these. Normally the only Damian fan comics for sale I've come across seem to be Dick and Damian and of the not PG sort so yeah easy NO that for me but this I would like to see.
> 
> I swear Tumblr needs to go dead in a fire.


It was already sold out in the website where they sold the comic. I think among 11 titles some are in English and the others are in Japanese. I was intrigued as well but I don't think they publish the digital version in the internet.

Haha of course what do you expect in Tumblr lol.

----------


## fanfan13

> I've seen a lot of these Damians' on the net but always as fan art never knew they were from Damian fan comics. I will have to look out for the comics.
> 
> His eyes are so funny in these.


Zatpu is a Damian big fan and I love how dedicated he/she is to Damian. Zatou bought one of Gleason's B&R pencilled page and got Superman #10 & #11 with Gleason's signature as a bonus. I'm sooo jealous

----------


## CPSparkles

> I don't think so. I think Damian is fine and I totally enjoy him with Jon in Super Sons. So far it only has 2 issues and still hasn't shown any real fight (maybe in #3 we will see them fight). Instead I can see Damian's intelligent and thorough planning that I rarely see in other titles. Using Jon is actually part of his strategy to distract Luthor so he can hack the information about Kid Amazo. I don't think I find this side of him in Teen Titans (yet) and Nightwing. While Jon's inexperience is clearly shown there (come one what superhero bought snacks during a mission) and he was only a pawn in Damian's plan.
> 
> As for fighting skill, I think he's kind of downgraded a bit in all titles he stars in. In Nightwing Seeley wrote Damian with skill he ised to have before flashpoint. I haven't seen much of his fight in Super Sons yet and in Teen Titans he was good when fighting Mara but other than thay I still haven't seen him fighting for real (it's going to be more of a team work rather than individual skill so I don't expect much)
> 
> My problem was actually the inconsistencies of his character in all those three titles. Although I can justify it later by thinking Damian probably acts differently according to who he is with.


Rebirth has been rather inconsistent hasn't it and he hasn't been given much chance to show his abilities. Not enough feats.
I don't like the idea that these inconsistencies are down to acting differently depending on who he is with. This makes him seem insecure and not genuine. 

I think things like B&R, the B&R annual show his level of planning, intellect, strategy and detecting a lot. They are shown in his abilities and the things he accomplished like the surprise for Bruce showed his detective and planning skills were almost on the same with Tim and Bruce at age 10. Though they don't do enough stories that showcase this we just get little titbits and examples of his abilities every now and then.

I wish more will be done to show off his abilities but like you said team books very little to have personal feats. It is early days for Super Sons but in Superman 10 and 11 he was again straight man to prop up Jon. Like with the boot camp.

----------


## rui no onna

> This what I mean. He is written as on the same level as Jon mentally and skills wise.
> Damian had his 1st kill at age 3 he is extremely skilled,smart and competent. He is just like Batman except if Batman started Batmaning form birth. 
> He is mentally as strong though he is yet to fully mature to the level of a 30 something year old.
> 
> I don't like it and then you have Jon throwing him about. I know Jon is Super but he isn't there yet. Damian still owes him.


The Damian I've seen thus far in Super Sons (and Superman #10 and #11) is a highly intelligent planner who is both calm and collected. His experience level compared to Jon's lack thereof is apparent. Even in the scene where Jon pushed him away, it felt like it was only because Damian allowed it (due to guilt perhaps?).

Damian is already highly competent and experienced. More than Superman, I expect Jon's gonna be learning a lot more from Damian who'll probably act as his "superhero mentor". Imho, what Super Sons shows is more of Damian's emotional and social growth with someone whom, whether he admits it to himself or not, he could potentially consider an equal.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Zatpu is a Damian big fan and I love how dedicated he/she is to Damian. Zatou bought one of Gleason's B&R pencilled page and got Superman #10 & #11 with Gleason's signature as a bonus. I'm sooo jealous


I always see fan art featuring some of those Damian's around the net and I love em. Shame to hear the book is no longer available would have loved to have read them.

----------


## CPSparkles

> The Damian I've seen thus far in Super Sons (and Superman #10 and #11) is a highly intelligent planner who is both calm and collected. His experience level compared to Jon's lack thereof is apparent. Even in the scene where Jon pushed him away, it felt like it was only because Damian allowed it (due to guilt perhaps?).
> 
> Damian is already highly competent and experienced. More than Superman, I expect Jon's gonna be learning a lot more from Damian who'll probably act as his "superhero mentor". Imho, what Super Sons shows is more of Damian's emotional and social growth with someone whom, whether he admits it to himself or not, he could potentially consider an equal.


"Superhero Mentor" That's exactly what I was expecting from SuperSons. That and the best bromance in the DCverse since the world's finest [eventually] 
Damian going from seasoned mentor to best bros not them been shown as equal off the bat.

----------


## fanfan13

> Rebirth has been rather inconsistent hasn't it and he hasn't been given much chance to show his abilities. Not enough feats.
> I don't like the idea that these inconsistencies are down to acting differently depending on who he is with. This makes him seem insecure and not genuine. 
> 
> I think things like B&R, the B&R annual show his level of planning, intellect, strategy and detecting a lot. They are shown in his abilities and the things he accomplished like the surprise for Bruce showed his detective and planning skills were almost on the same with Tim and Bruce at age 10. Though they don't do enough stories that showcase this we just get little titbits and examples of his abilities every now and then.
> 
> I wish more will be done to show off his abilities but like you said team books very little to have personal feats. It is early days for Super Sons but in Superman 10 and 11 he was again straight man to prop up Jon. Like with the boot camp.


Agreed with the first lines. Makes me wonder whether those writers have sat down together and discuss on how to write Damian and what kind of character he is. Damian is a complex character after all.

Remember the problem I had with the earlier issues of Teen Titans about Damian's characterization? And I was like "whaaat?" When Nightwing #16 came out (although I love Dick and Damian interactions too much to make it a problem). Super Sons is the only title I have no problem with. 

And yeah you're right about the Bootcamp. It was a joke and mostly for fun. Different from Super Sons.

I too hope Super Sons will be more of Damian mentoring Jon, in his own unique way lol

----------


## Fergus

> Thabk you! I love early preview! It looks so good. Dietrich was right Batman and Superman are androids.
> 
> 
> 
> League of Bassassins? You mean a group of assassins who wear Bat costumes?
> 
> Just kidding. I think I like Damian as Bat-ninja more. I mean he's definitely going to take his father's legacy but still retains his LOA skills. I always like and headcanon Damian fights like ninjas, kinda like he is in Injustice 2. Batarangs are his shurikens and i would like it more if he uses double katanas. So badass.
> 
> I don't prefer Damian taking over LoA. I'd prefer someone else instead. Maybe Mara al Ghul who would inherit them and it would be Damian Batman vs Mara "Head of Demon" al Ghul.
> ...


Bassassins. I like that. 
Damian IS already Bat-ninja or the Ninja-Robin so I can see him leading a League of Bassassins but long term story-wise it's more likely and interesting conflict -wise if he fights against them and Mara as an Arch is fitting. As a one off story or an ending I do like the idea of him doing both.

My daughter is 11 and I am serious they are all ga-ga about Damian Wayne. They come up with fanfiction about him in lunch period all the time and I have to listen to it everyday when she gets home.

They make his character on tamagotchi life so he fells in love with them. They draw him etc.

----------


## Fergus

> It was already sold out in the website where they sold the comic. I think among 11 titles some are in English and the others are in Japanese. I was intrigued as well but I don't think they publish the digital version in the internet.
> 
> Haha of course what do you expect in Tumblr lol.


Too bad but I'll keep an eye out for them in the future.

----------


## fanfan13

> My daughter is 11 and I am serious they are all ga-ga about Damian Wayne. They come up with fanfiction about him in lunch period all the time and I have to listen to it everyday when she gets home.
> 
> They make his character on tamagotchi life so he fells in love with them. They draw him etc.


Hahaha your house is very interesting! I would love to hear her Damian fanfictions too  :Wink: 

I remember when I was 11, I was also like your daughter: fangirling, drawing, and coming up with ideas about a fictional character I like with my friends (I am still doing it until now of course).

Anyway I wonder why Comic Damian doesn't use sword (anymore) but instead a wolverine-like claws or only batarangs. One of the things I like about DCAU Damian is he uses a sword! I really love sword play and it will make him look more badass and more unique.

----------


## Fergus

> Hahaha your house is very interesting! I would love to hear her Damian fanfictions too 
> 
> I remember when I was 11, I was also like your daughter: fangirling, drawing, and coming up with ideas about a fictional character I like with my friends (I am still doing it until now of course).
> 
> Anyway I wonder why Comic Damian doesn't use sword (anymore) but instead a wolverine-like claws or only batarangs. One of the things I like about DCAU Damian is he uses a sword! I really love sword play and it will make him look more badass and more unique.


I think a lot of young girls do.
Most of the fics occur in the AU Melodia which is a Miraculous Ladybug parody universe with Superheroes and Princesses. They are quite cute and creative with it.

I don't mind Damian having the claws but the swords were very cool and set him apart from all the others in the family. Lets you know that this Robin is unlike all the others before him. This Robin is lethal and a Badass.

I remember watching his Injustice game play debut with some mates and they were all like

"What! Since when does Robin use swords"
"Robin stepped up his game"
"Robin ain't playing"
"Robin is a Beast" and such [those are the only comments I can remember] everyone loved that though it did bring up the question of does Robin kill.

My son loves Robin with the swords thinks they are cool though Red Hood is his favourite hero because he has guns and looks good so he mostly just goes with aesthetics.

Maybe it's a move to make him fit they Bat ideology and moral code. Katanas means this kid is going to kill you unlike a Bo Staff, Batarangs or Escrima Sticks which means I'm going to hurt you.

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian, Jason and Dick

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Bruce, Damian and Dick

----------


## CPSparkles

From Teen Titans Judas Contract Movie
Damian might approve of Dick and Kori but don't think he likes that message

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Pokemon

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Mari burns Damian

----------


## CPSparkles

Based on this Damian comment

----------


## CPSparkles

> Anti-Bat? Tomasi is writing Supersons.


No Tomasi is not Anti Batman. 
But Damian isn't a Rookie and Batman and his son have been used [several times] to prop up this new Superman and his Son.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Bassassins. I like that. 
> Damian IS already Bat-ninja or the Ninja-Robin so I can see him leading a League of Bassassins but long term story-wise it's more likely and interesting conflict -wise if he fights against them and Mara as an Arch is fitting. As a one off story or an ending I do like the idea of him doing both.
> 
> My daughter is 11 and I am serious they are all ga-ga about Damian Wayne. They come up with fanfiction about him in lunch period all the time and I have to listen to it everyday when she gets home.
> 
> They make his character on tamagotchi life so he fells in love with them. They draw him etc.


Damian is a *Bat Ninja* and I love the idea of him having is own cell of elite *Bassasins* Good guy assassins if there is such a thing.

I know the whole Batman doesn't kill  but honestly Gotham and the World would be a safer and better place if some people just weren't around soo........  

I like Damian with the Sword. He is the most dangerous and lethal of the Robins and he was a LOA member so it is suited.

----------


## Fergus

> Bruce, Damian and Dick


This so precious. This baby Damian is really creeping into my heart with all the wonderful cartoons this guy creates.

----------


## adrikito

Too funny, all the images in this page.. Judas Contract(Dick and Kori) is here..

*PAPA OR DRAGON? DRAGON*





> 


DC should remember that and batman words in the next image..




> 





> 


This is a surprise... Not this Bruce, this friendly Talia..

----------


## FlictsLantern

> Too funny, all the images in this page.. Judas Contract(Dick and Kori) is here..
> 
> *PAPA OR DRAGON? DRAGON*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC should remember that and batman words in the next image..
> 
> ...


While Bruce was looking away, she killed the fair booth man to get the prizes  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fanfan13

Some fan headcanons are just hilarious. I love tumblr.

----------


## Red obin

Dustin Nguyen Damian is great > everything else.

----------


## dietrich

> Dustin Nguyen Damian is great > everything else.


That is some beautiful art.

----------


## dietrich

> While Bruce was looking away, she killed the fair booth man to get the prizes


Just like she had Damian's teachers and instructors killed. Talia is one bad mama. I can't wait for the issue when Jon finds out in SuperSons that isn't kidding about his upbringing.

----------


## dietrich

> Attachment 47963
> Damian and Maps reunite at last!!!!!!!
> Looking forward to reading this issue, i'll have to pick up several copies XD


Damian with crazy eyes here. Love that these two are hooking up again I never actually thought their paths would cross again.
I might be wrong DC might be planning a little romance for Damian. God help us. Damian Courting.

----------


## dietrich

> Okay controversial opinion. Super Sons.
> 
> I love this book and this partnership so much. One of DC's best ideas however this title regresses Damian a lot just for the sake of this partnership. 
> 
> He is played for laughs. everything is exaggerated. 
> He is not as skilled too childish and acts much younger than he has ever been.
> 
> He written as on par with Jon and like a kid Jon's age. 
> Damian is a skilled hero and much more advanced than Jon when he was still in diapers I know it's cute and sweet for this series but I can't help feel that this hurting Damian's character while helping Jon's.
> ...


He is more childish in Supersons but I wouldn't say he was regressed [Nightwing regressed his character] SuperSons is showing the same sideof Damian that we saw with Steph. 

I don't believe he is on par with Jon though Jon is a super and should pretty soon eclispe damian on power levels. Damian is portrayed as smarter, strategic and on a different level to Jon. 

Jon is fighting bullies and Damian is investigating break ins at LexCrop that no one else is even wise to. They are not on the same level at all Damian if anything treats Jon like a kid.




> Damian, Jason and Dick


That is an unflattering angle on Jason. WTF

----------


## adrikito

> Dustin Nguyen Damian is great > everything else.


I see this image before but.... Is AWESOME.

----------


## fanfan13

> He is more childish in Supersons but I wouldn't say he was regressed [Nightwing regressed his character] SuperSons is showing the same sideof Damian that we saw with Steph. 
> 
> *I don't believe he is on par with Jon though Jon is a super and should pretty soon eclispe damian on power levels. Damian is portrayed as smarter, strategic and on a different level to Jon.* 
> 
> Jon is fighting bullies and Damian is investigating break ins at LexCrop that no one else is even wise to. They are not on the same level at all Damian if anything treats Jon like a kid.


Agreed. I love this strategic planner side of Damian in Super Sons so far. Can't wait for issue #3.

----------


## fanfan13

From Superman #21 preview





WELP WELP WELP they are having a sleepover!!

...and DAMIAN READ RSOB COMIC BEFORE HE FELL ASLEEP WELP

P.s.: yeah cobb he has his own cow

----------


## dietrich

> From Superman #21 preview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELP WELP WELP they are having a sleepover!!
> 
> ...and DAMIAN READ RSOB COMIC BEFORE HE FELL ASLEEP WELP
> ...


This just all kinds of amazing. Bless.

So much to unpack here

Garth
Lois and Clark disapproving of Batman's gone all nite and doesn't leave a note lifestyle.
'tt' I have my own cow
Damian's borrowed clothes he actually looks like a kid.

This is so cool can't wait to read the issue.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Some fan headcanons are just hilarious. I love tumblr.


Awesome I just love reading the head anons fans come up with for Damian and his family.

----------


## CPSparkles

> From Superman #21 preview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELP WELP WELP they are having a sleepover!!
> 
> ...and DAMIAN READ RSOB COMIC BEFORE HE FELL ASLEEP WELP
> ...


So excited to read this. I love Jon bright eyes in the morning Damian clearly isn't a morning person.

Love his code name  :Big Grin: 
That RSOB comic must be Jon's since Damian and his dad came by as Batman and Robin so he couldn't have brought that with him.

Jon might be a closet Robin fanboy.

Gleason's art here just pops

----------


## fanfan13

> This is so cool can't wait to read the issue.


the issue turned out to be a bit creepy. Neighbors just can't be trusted that easily. 

*spoilers:*
Poor Damian... he's choked hard on the neck until he bled and became unconscious.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## CPSparkles

> This just all kinds of amazing. Bless.
> 
> So much to unpack here
> 
> Garth
> Lois and Clark disapproving of Batman's gone all nite and doesn't leave a note lifestyle.
> 'tt' I have my own cow
> Damian's borrowed clothes he actually looks like a kid.
> 
> This is so cool can't wait to read the issue.


I sniggered at Garth too that is just pure gold. Damian's 1st sleepover.

----------


## CPSparkles

And we already have fan art.

----------


## CPSparkles

I love how Gleason's Damian is drawn to depict his ethnicity. He is clearly darker than the other white characters.

----------


## fanfan13

> the issue turned out to be a bit creepy. Neighbors just can't be trusted that easily. 
> 
> *spoilers:*
> Poor Damian... he's choked hard on the neck until he bled and became unconscious.
> *end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
...by Kathy
*end of spoilers*

----------


## fanfan13

> I love how Gleason's Damian is drawn to depict his ethnicity. He is clearly darker than the other white characters.



*spoilers:*
only the first few pages though
*end of spoilers*

----------


## CPSparkles

> *spoilers:*
> only the first few pages though
> *end of spoilers*


Really!? Disappointing. did he forget halfway in?

----------


## CPSparkles

Love how one of my favourite Damian fic writers called the sleepover after Superman #20

Superman 20. 
Someone please tell me that Jon and Damian had a sleepover while Bruce went to the dairy farm. Please. PLEASE. Damian didnt go back to gotham! We know he didnt! PLEASE TELL ME HE STAYED WITH THE KENTS AND LIKE. SLEPT ON JONS FLOOR WITH KRYPTO. And like, finds out that Bruce is missing or whatever over a homemade pancake breakfast made by Lois while wearing borrowed matching jammas, and with Bruce MIA Clark immediately jumps to the conclusion of WELP GUESS WE GOTTA ADOPT DAMIAN NOW TOO, WELCOME TO THE FAMILY KIDDO. and then all comics everywhere forever end the end. 


http://fishfingersandjellybabies.tum...n+Wayne/page/3

----------


## dietrich

> And we already have fan art.


Well that was fast  :Big Grin:

----------


## dietrich

> From Superman #21 preview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELP WELP WELP they are having a sleepover!!
> 
> ...and DAMIAN READ RSOB COMIC BEFORE HE FELL ASLEEP WELP
> ...


I have to say the Superman office is doing wonderful work with Damian. In fact the Superman office have been the real stars of Rebirth so far they are definitely stomping the Bat office when t comes to excitement, innovation and fun.

Tomasi, Gleason and Priest own Rebirth.

----------


## adrikito

> the issue turned out to be a bit creepy. Neighbors just can't be trusted that easily. 
> 
> *spoilers:*
> Poor Damian... he's choked hard on the neck until he bled and became unconscious.
> *end of spoilers*





> *spoilers:*
> ...by Kathy
> *end of spoilers*


*WHATTT??   

How many humiliations should the bats suffer from the supers?* In One day, Superboy and her mother insulted Damian father(Supersons 3 preview).. and now Damian tortured for that girl? the superboy girlfriend?  :Mad:  

Seems that the Bats and Supers are better SEPARATED..

----------


## dietrich

> *WHATTT??   
> 
> How many humiliations should the bats suffer from the supers?* In One day, Superboy and his mother insult Damian father(Supersons 3).. and now Damian tortured for that girl? the superboy girlfriend?  
> 
> Seems that the Bats and Supers are better SEPARATED..


That does seem brutal and yes there has been some Super plot advancement at the expense of the Bats but I like the two families together. I'm enjoying Supersons so I'll wait and see as things advance.

At least they are using and developing Damian unlike the Batoffice which does nothing with him.

Batman and Robin is alive thanks to that office
We get to see daddy Bruce thanks to that office
we get to see robin fighting alongside Superman thanks to that office

----------


## Drako

> *WHATTT??   
> 
> How many humiliations should the bats suffer from the supers?* In One day, Superboy and her mother insulted Damian father(Supersons 3 preview).. and now Damian tortured for that girl? the superboy girlfriend?  
> 
> Seems that the Bats and Supers are better SEPARATED..


LOL I'm pretty sure it's the other way around.
After Batman vs. Superman, everything mean that a Superfamily member does to Bat Family member is justified.

Batman is known for humiliate the other members of the Justice League, even if he has no business trying to fight then.

----------


## adrikito

> I have to say the Superman office is doing wonderful work with Damian. In fact the Superman office have been the real stars of Rebirth so far they are definitely stomping the Bat office when t comes to excitement, innovation and fun.
> 
> Tomasi, Gleason and Priest own Rebirth.


I like this of Priest own Rebirth.. Without him, I can not see this awesome deathstroke.. About Gleason, I respect him for RSOB... Maybe I will see the next comic with him.


IN A FEW TIME OF DAMIAN WITH THIS COSTUME?  :Confused:  Too fast.




> LOL I'm pretty sure it's the other way around.
> After Batman vs. Superman, everything mean that a Superfamily member does to Bat Family member is justified.


¿Why? For this fight?  :Confused:  I only see the film one time(Enough)..

----------


## HandofPrometheus

> Well that was fast


Jeez people work quick lol

----------


## adrikito

RSOB.jpg

Funny... One RSOB Comic in this room.. I see that in Tumblr..

Damian you should touch the comic... Maybe you can see Maya again soon if you do that..

----------


## Drako

> ¿Why? For this fight?  I only see the film one time(Enough)..


Not only the fight in the movie, but Batman is always punching Superman wherever he has the chance to make Bruce look good. It's nothing new. 

So, to me, a Superman character should get some good showings in expense of some Bat characters once in awhile, because Batdad is always making Superdad feel bad. XP
Even if i love Damian.

----------


## Fergus

> I have to say the Superman office is doing wonderful work with Damian. In fact the Superman office have been the real stars of Rebirth so far they are definitely stomping the Bat office when t comes to excitement, innovation and fun.
> 
> Tomasi, Gleason and Priest own Rebirth.


True
...........

----------


## Fergus

> Not only the fight in the movie, but Batman is always punching Superman wherever he has the chance to make Bruce look good. It's nothing new. 
> 
> So, to me, a Superman character should get some good showings in expense of some Bat characters once in awhile, because Batdad is always making Superdad feel bad. XP
> Even if i love Damian.


The sins of the father are visited on the son huh. I don't think a Super character should get good showings at the expense of some Bat characters only at the expense  of Batman. Damian has never benefited at the expense of a Super so don't see why he should suffer for Batgod sins.

Batman can take a few hits he is a Juggernut and will survive. Damian isn't. Damian image and base isn't so solid that he can takehit to prop others up.

----------


## Fergus

> From Superman #21 preview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELP WELP WELP they are having a sleepover!!
> 
> ...and DAMIAN READ RSOB COMIC BEFORE HE FELL ASLEEP WELP
> ...


This is delightful and the issue was great. Robin fighting alongside the Supers and Damian telling Clarke to keep it steady as he's being flown. Magic.
The end was a twist and rather unpleasant. I see why you and Adriko aren't too happy but it is what it is.

Between this and Supersons these two are my jam.

----------


## adrikito

After my last post.. Found something of RSOB was inevitable.. I like this funny image:

RSOB2.jpg

----------


## fanfan13

> This is delightful and the issue was great. Robin fighting alongside the Supers and Damian telling Clarke to keep it steady as he's being flown. Magic.
> *The end was a twist and rather unpleasant*. I see why you and Adriko aren't too happy but it is what it is.
> 
> Between this and Supersons these two are my jam.


yeah but I still love Superman #21 no matter how twisted the ending is.

Can't believe the innocent little neighbor did that (although I don't know if she's just being controlled by that mysterious guy or not). Fortunately I'm not too attached to Kathy anyway so it doesn't really upset me. No wonder why the super family comes back to live in Metropolis because the neighbors and the Hamilton civillians are creepy like that.

I don't think the Super book doesn't do justice for Bats, especially Damian. In fact, same with dietrich, I'm happy with them because they do wonders to Damian. (and I love Superdad)

----------


## fanfan13

Superman #21


Super Sons #3


Nightwing #19


Poor Damian. This week is not really a good week for him, isn't it?

----------


## WonderNight

Poor Damian. This week is not really a good week for him, isn't it?[/QUOTE]

wow i guess he really is dick's heir :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Godlike13

It might sound weird, but its a good thing in the long run that Damian can have rough weeks.

----------


## adrikito

> poor damian. This week is not really a good week for him, isn't it?


 Is humiliated by several superboy robots? I can´t understand the problem in the 2nd image but....

TERRIBLE WEEK...

----------


## fanfan13

> wow i guess he really is dick's heir


I laughed at this. He really is indeed.

I love that they make Damian as Dick's heir.

----------


## wafle

> Okay controversial opinion. Super Sons.
> 
> I love this book and this partnership so much. One of DC's best ideas however this title regresses Damian a lot just for the sake of this partnership. 
> 
> He is played for laughs. everything is exaggerated. 
> He is not as skilled too childish and acts much younger than he has ever been.
> 
> He written as on par with Jon and like a kid Jon's age. 
> Damian is a skilled hero and much more advanced than Jon when he was still in diapers I know it's cute and sweet for this series but I can't help feel that this hurting Damian's character while helping Jon's.
> ...


I disagree, i think Tomasi has done well enough, yes he is a little bit more childish, but he never did get a childhood, so is understandable for him to regress a little sometimes, it's been a thing for a while. Besides Tomasi did great with Bruce and Damian in the new52 B&R, i think he cares to much about the character to ruin it for the development of another character, Gleeson is also working closely with him on Superman, he also did great in R:SOB. Besides there is some reminders of Damian dark upbringings, such as when he tells Jon what his mother did to his teacher's. And his skill is in full display often, such as hacking Lexcorp, being able to fight a super one on one is always an incredible feat batman needs a suit for it, besides i don't really want him to become like Tim "Mary Sue" Drake.

I had problem in Damian in Nightwing when he went to visit Dick for some selfish "i will be batman, not you" reasons, but then reveled the true intentions of his visit, and now im a happy camper again.

----------


## sakuyamons

> It might sound weird, but its a good thing in the long run that Damian can have rough weeks.


Will keep the boy on track  :Stick Out Tongue:  

RE: Supersons 

Yes, Damian might act as childish, but hasn't that been happening for a while? His 'regression' is also reflected on Teen Titans to an extent. I think Damian is shown here as extremely competent, but Jon is there and relatively new to the superhero kid business. I think Supersons is a very joyful comic (Like Young Justice was) and I think the goal is showing that the boys are very different but both can relate to each other because they both will feel the biggest boots in the world.

----------


## fanfan13

> I disagree, i think Tomasi has done well enough, yes he is a little bit more childish, but he never did get a childhood, so is understandable for him to regress a little sometimes, it's been a thing for a while. Besides Tomasi did great with Bruce and Damian in the new52 B&R, i think he cares to much about the character to ruin it for the development of another character, Gleeson is also working closely with him on Superman, he also did great in R:SOB. *Besides there is some reminders of Damian dark upbringings, such as when he tells Jon what his mother did to his teacher's*. And his skill is in full display often, such as hacking Lexcorp, being able to fight a super one on one is always an incredible feat batman needs a suit for it, besides i don't really want him to become like Tim "Mary Sue" Drake.
> 
> I had problem in Damian in Nightwing when he went to visit Dick for some selfish "i will be batman, not you" reasons, but then reveled the true intentions of his visit, and now im a happy camper again.


I wonder if there will come a time when Jon be made aware of Damian's dark past and the fact that he's dead once before because of his mother's doing. So far every time Damian brings it up, Jon takes it as a joke. Maybe that moment can be used as a chance to bring Talia again into the picture. Kinda like what they did with RSOB. Despite what she has done, I kinda miss seeing her in panels. I mean, pre-Damian Talia was a great character (I also loved her in The Resurrection of Ra's al Ghul too).

Had the same issue with Nightwing but I love Dick-Dami too much to dwell on it and I trusted Seeley. I'm glad the next issue turned out for the better.

----------


## dietrich

> Superman #21
> 
> 
> Super Sons #3
> 
> 
> Nightwing #19
> 
> 
> Poor Damian. This week is not really a good week for him, isn't it?


It has been but it's also been a good one.

His 1st sleep over
Teaming up with Superman and Superboy in Hamilton
Kicking Robo-supues are and destroying a multitude of Superboy Robots.
He also got to punch Robo-Bats in the jaw.

So all in all it balances out

----------


## dietrich

> I wonder if there will come a time when Jon be made aware of Damian's dark past and the fact that he's dead once before because of his mother's doing. So far every time Damian brings it up, Jon takes it as a joke. Maybe that moment can be used as a chance to bring Talia again into the picture. Kinda like what they did with RSOB. Despite what she has done, I kinda miss seeing her in panels. I mean, pre-Damian Talia was a great character (I also loved her in The Resurrection of Ra's al Ghul too).
> 
> Had the same issue with Nightwing but I love Dick-Dami too much to dwell on it and I trusted Seeley. I'm glad the next issue turned out for the better.


Damian did mention about his resurrection in Superman 10 when he was showing Jon his pets but I don't think it registered.

Not sure if Jon mind could deal with the reality of Damian's Upbringing hence why he thinks it's all jokes. I don't think even us as readers ever really process it fully. I mean that bit when he was just born and the midwife protested to Talia tossing fresh from the womb Damian into the pool to see if he was strong enough. Talia killed her and then proceed to toss Damian [now covered with midwife blood] into the bloody pool.

That is sick SAW level sick. And demented. And normal for the Al Ghul household.

That was just his birth.

I don't know how the Kent's will handle Talia or finding out the details of his past but I sure would love to read it.
I don't see them getting on with Talia.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> 


This is cute. I swear Yong must draw Damian everyday.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Jeez people work quick lol


I know right that was super duper fast  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Attachment 48287
> 
> Funny... One RSOB Comic in this room.. I see that in Tumblr..
> 
> Damian you should touch the comic... Maybe you can see Maya again soon if you do that..


Oh if only comics worked that way.

Yeah that was a nice touch. I guess Superboy is a fan. 
That kidnapped did the trick.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian did mention about his resurrection in Superman 10 when he was showing Jon his pets but I don't think it registered.
> 
> Not sure if Jon mind could deal with the reality of Damian's Upbringing hence why he thinks it's all jokes. I don't think even us as readers ever really process it fully. I mean that bit when he was just born and the midwife protested to Talia tossing fresh from the womb Damian into the pool to see if he was strong enough. Talia killed her and then proceed to toss Damian [now covered with midwife blood] into the bloody pool.
> 
> That is sick SAW level sick. And demented. And normal for the Al Ghul household.
> 
> That was just his birth.
> 
> I don't know how the Kent's will handle Talia or finding out the details of his past but I sure would love to read it.
> I don't see them getting on with Talia.


I remember that scene. I can't even begin to imagine what that meeting will be like when the Kents meet Talia but I imagine that Clark must have serious info on the League of Assassins and their way so will have some idea what raised by the League of Assassins entails.

Though I doubt he has full details. Heck not even sure Bruce knows the full extent of the horrors and trials during Damian's childhood.

----------


## CPSparkles

Can't  read Japaneses so have no idea what they're saying
fanfan13 don't know how good your Japanese is but maybe you can read it

----------


## adrikito

> Can't  read Japaneses so have no idea what they're saying
> fanfan13 don't know how good your Japanese is but maybe you can read it


I don´t understand NOTHING but is funny.

----------


## dietrich

> Will keep the boy on track  
> 
> RE: Supersons 
> 
> Yes, Damian might act as childish, but hasn't that been happening for a while? His 'regression' is also reflected on Teen Titans to an extent. I think Damian is shown here as extremely competent, but Jon is there and relatively new to the superhero kid business. I think Supersons is a very joyful comic (Like Young Justice was) and I think the goal is showing that the boys are very different but both can relate to each other because they both will feel the biggest boots in the world.


Yeah I think a big part of it is the tone of SuperSons. This is a very fun and light comic and that is reflected.

----------


## dietrich

> I don´t understand NOTHING but is funny.


Is he upset cos Dick squeezed his cheeks in front of everyone and now it hurts.

Or maybe Damian lets Dick have Cheeks squeezes and hugs when no one is around and now he's  embarrassed cos Jason and Duke saw.

----------


## CPSparkles

Can't believe this isn't already here.

Love this scene so much.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Is he upset cos Dick squeezed his cheeks in front of everyone and now it hurts.
> 
> Or maybe Damian lets Dick have Cheeks squeezes and hugs when no one is around and now he's  embarrassed cos Jason and Duke saw.


Yeah my take is that Jason an Duke caught him allowing Dick baby him.

----------


## CPSparkles

How exactly wold you carry a man? 
At some point Damian is going to outgrow piggybacks so how will Jon carry him?

----------


## dietrich

Ditto
Batman is a such an edgelord wearing that cowl at the dinner table.

They know who you are Bruce!!!

look at Superman. You know he's thinking it too.

----------


## adrikito

> Can't believe this isn't already here.


I think that *Dietrich* put that image previously... I see that image previosly.

----------


## dietrich

> yeah but I still love Superman #21 no matter how twisted the ending is.
> 
> Can't believe the innocent little neighbor did that (although I don't know if she's just being controlled by that mysterious guy or not). Fortunately I'm not too attached to Kathy anyway so it doesn't really upset me. No wonder why the super family comes back to live in Metropolis because the neighbors and the Hamilton civillians are creepy like that.
> 
> I don't think the Super book doesn't do justice for Bats, especially Damian. In fact, same with dietrich, I'm happy with them because they do wonders to Damian. (and I love Superdad)


That Superman issue was very interesting. So Blondie's got powers.

How does Damian know so much about Jon's extra activities like the Milkgate and such? Is he still monitoring Jon or did Jon tell him? 
Why is someone keeping Jon's powers at minimum? I feel an evil Jon arc coming up

The towns folk are obviously under Cobb and how awkward when Jon stepped up to do what Superman wouldn't. The Hamilton folks seems to be trying to turn Jon evil.

----------


## dietrich

> Poor Damian. This week is not really a good week for him, isn't it?


wow i guess he really is dick's heir :Stick Out Tongue: [/QUOTE]

I like the idea of Damian as Dick's heir and I like Damian gets emotional over Dick and not over Bruce and i like that ladies in Dick's life mention how much he talks about Damian.

----------


## dietrich

> How exactly wold you carry a man? 
> At some point Damian is going to outgrow piggybacks so how will Jon carry him?



When he outgrows piggybacks he can just ride Jon like a horseie as demonstrated here. 

How he holds Superman's cape like reins and asks him to keep steady. I loves it so much.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I think that *Dietrich* put that image previously... I see that image previosly.


Sorry I didn't realise.

----------


## CPSparkles

> When he outgrows piggybacks he can just ride Jon like a horseie as demonstrated here. 
> 
> How he holds Superman's cape like reins and asks him to keep steady. I loves it so much.


Superman doesn't look best pleased. on another note glad Jon will be flying soon.

----------


## CPSparkles

SuperSons

----------


## CPSparkles

Bats and Supers

----------


## CPSparkles

Now that I'm aware of these fanzines I'm keeping a eye on this person's page for the future.

----------


## CPSparkles

Tomasi is really enjoying this Damian is short thing. I mean why is that shirt so massive? Damian isn't that much shorter no need for such a visual gag.

----------


## adrikito

> now that i'm aware of these fanzines i'm keeping a eye on this person's page for the future.


I call this: *the crazy adventures of damian*.

----------


## dietrich

> I call this: *the crazy adventures of damian*.


I know right. I really would like to read them they actually look quite interesting from the little sample here.
I like that there are focused on different versions if Damian and at varied ages.

----------


## dietrich

> Tomasi is really enjoying this Damian is short thing. I mean why is that shirt so massive? Damian isn't that much shorter no need for such a visual gag.


Clearly he is having fun with shortie Damian and going by the internet so are fan's so no biggie really.
Adorable Damian has merits.

----------


## KrustyKid

> I know right. I really would like to read them they actually look quite interesting from the little sample here.
> I like that there are focused on different versions if Damian and at varied ages.


I had the same exact thoughts.

----------


## Fergus

Good  to see a darker Damian in the sleepover issue of Superman.

----------


## Fergus

> Ditto
> Batman is a such an edgelord wearing that cowl at the dinner table.
> 
> They know who you are Bruce!!!
> 
> look at Superman. You know he's thinking it too.


Now that you mention it Batman is something of an edgelord lol they are all in costume yet he's the only one who looks out of place. I think it's the cowl that does it.

And Superman does look like he's thinking you silly man take it off.

----------


## Fergus

> That Superman issue was very interesting. So Blondie's got powers.
> 
> How does Damian know so much about Jon's extra activities like the Milkgate and such? Is he still monitoring Jon or did Jon tell him? 
> Why is someone keeping Jon's powers at minimum? I feel an evil Jon arc coming up
> 
> The towns folk are obviously under Cobb and how awkward when Jon stepped up to do what Superman wouldn't. The Hamilton folks seems to be trying to turn Jon evil.


I believe the solicits already indicate that an evil Jon arc is coming up where he goes up against his father. Hope it's a short arc since I'm not a fan of the going evil trope.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

DickBats, Damian, Joker and the Crowbar

----------


## CPSparkles

Bats
Dick Damian and Bruce

----------


## CPSparkles

Batman and Robin



RedRobin, Robin and DickBats

----------


## adrikito

I like the last 4 posts and his images.  :Cool:

----------


## CPSparkles

> I like the last 4 posts and his images.


I keep discovering great Damian artist all the time.  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> Batman and Robin


This is cute.

----------


## adrikito

Of Deviantart:

son_of_batman.jpg

----------


## Rac7d*

i wonder if   he could be introduced in the new young justics

----------


## KrustyKid

> i wonder if   he could be introduced in the new young justics


That wouldn't surprise me.

----------


## dragons06

> i wonder if   he could be introduced in the new young justics


 I can definitely see it happening eventually, I don't know about this season.
But I would Love For Damian Wayne to be added to Young Justice at some point, would make things more fun ^^

----------


## dietrich

> Of Deviantart:
> 
> son_of_batman.jpg


Nice. Very dramatic with the cape.

----------


## dietrich

> That wouldn't surprise me.


That would surprise me since the info released indicates that they will be focusing on the original team.I would be made up if he was in it though.

----------


## dietrich

Heads up these comics and other Damian fan comics are available from http://alice-books.com/item/show/3879-10 for those interested. There is an English translation button on the top right hand side of the site.

----------


## adrikito

The origin of the Aqualad new costume:


teen titans.jpg

Not bad... Damian didn´t trust in him.

----------


## dietrich

> The origin of the Aqualad new costume:
> 
> 
> teen titans.jpg
> 
> Not bad... Damian didn´t trust in him.


Really enjoyed the issue though I thought Robin was a bit hard on Jackson but it all worked out in the end.

The issue had funny moments and Raven and Wally seem to have a tender moment. Is Percy trying to tell us something? Are those two going to get together.

Also looks like Jackson has caught his father's attention.

----------


## dietrich

Look's like Jon isn't the  only one who carrys Damian

----------


## adrikito

> The issue had funny moments and Raven and Wally seem to have a tender moment. Is Percy trying to tell us something? .


I doubt it... Wally will leave the TT soon, we know that... He is a member of Slade temporal hero team.

Before his return... I think that Raven and Beast Boy will be together again.

----------


## fanfan13

> Really enjoyed the issue though I thought Robin was a bit hard on Jackson but it all worked out in the end.
> 
> The issue had funny moments and Raven and Wally seem to have a tender moment. Is Percy trying to tell us something? Are those two going to get together.


LMAO Jackson was like "Please let me help" and Damian was being a jerk as usual as he said, "Go home, Kid. There's nothing for you here"

Like last time I checked Dami is THE kid there and the youngest (and smallest and shortest) out of all the Titans XD

Percy has implied on Raven x Kid Flash in his interview for The Rise of Aqualad arc and it seems he's not kidding. It was unexpected but interesting at the same time. I wonder will Percy develop it further, especially with the upcoming Kid Flash-quits-the-team-and-joins-Slade in later issues? That pairing has potential.

----------


## rui no onna

> Percy has implied on Raven x Kid Flash in his interview for The Rise of Aqualad arc and it seems he's not kidding. It was unexpected but interesting at the same time. I wonder will Percy develop it further, especially with the upcoming Kid Flash-quits-the-team-and-joins-Slade in later issues? That pairing has potential.


Lol, I thought I saw some Raven-Kid Flash vibe from reading one of the earlier issues. Haven't read the latest one yet.

Found it interesting since I had just finished reading some issues from Wolfman/Perez (Judas Contract and surrounding issues) where red-haired Wally West was trying and failing to court Raven.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

> LMAO Jackson was like "Please let me help" and Damian was being a jerk as usual as he said, "Go home, Kid. There's nothing for you here"
> 
> Like last time I checked Dami is THE kid there and the youngest (and smallest and shortest) out of all the Titans XD
> 
> Percy has implied on Raven x Kid Flash in his interview for The Rise of Aqualad arc and it seems he's not kidding. It was unexpected but interesting at the same time. I wonder will Percy develop it further, especially with the upcoming Kid Flash-quits-the-team-and-joins-Slade in later issues? That pairing has potential.


Damian ever the Tsundere

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Jason

----------


## CPSparkles

> Lol, I thought I saw some Raven-Kid Flash vibe from reading one of the earlier issues. Haven't read the latest one yet.
> 
> Found it interesting since I had just finished reading some issues from Wolfman/Perez (Judas Contract and surrounding issues) where red-haired Wally West was trying and failing to court Raven.


So nuWally succeds where originalWally failed.
I would never have put those two together but the line about Raven sweeping him off his feet was very sweet.

I enjoyed the issue even if dietrich is right and Damian was being uber tsundere. Jackson came across as really nice and sweet so painful to see him shot down so many times and so coldly.

No way would that suit fit if Damian was originally intending it for himself. Jackson is a strapping young man and Damian is.........

----------


## dietrich

> So nuWally succeds where originalWally failed.
> I would never have put those two together but the line about Raven sweeping him off his feet was very sweet.
> 
> I enjoyed the issue even if dietrich is right and Damian was being uber tsundere. Jackson came across as really nice and sweet so painful to see him shot down so many times and so coldly.
> 
> No way would that suit fit if Damian was originally intending it for himself. Jackson is a strapping young man and Damian is.........


A short arse?

----------


## CPSparkles

> A short arse?


A growing boy  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

Drake and lil Wayne



Sorry not sorry :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CPSparkles

Dick and Damian

----------


## dietrich

> Drake and lil Wayne
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry not sorry


That's pretty funny.

----------


## dietrich

Love this sign off.

----------


## adrikito

> Love this sign off.


I see his final move in one video..

----------


## CPSparkles

> Love this sign off.


His closure is sick. The wait is nearly over.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## Fergus

> 


funny post. Is that the suit from Batman Inc?

----------


## oasis1313

> funny post. Is that the suit from Batman Inc?


I love this.  Love Titus tugging on Superman's cape, too.  The brattier Damian is, the better I like him''"I have Kryptonite."  LOL!

----------


## btmarine23

Damian and Titus…love it.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## oasis1313

> 


I ADORE this!  It suits the four Robins' personalities purrfectly!

----------


## Fergus

> I ADORE this!  It suits the four Robins' personalities purrfectly!


Haha lol @ Purrfectly and yes it does. Of course Dick is the most amiable.

----------


## adrikito

> 


hahahahaha

----------


## adrikito

> Damian and Titus…love it.


I love both too..

damian-ymascota-wayne.jpg

c284912ca610fa4d03be51886d802143.jpg

ff5aa014b16141027a523c32135dc0a1.jpg

----------


## btmarine23

> I love both too..
> 
> damian-ymascota-wayne.jpg
> 
> c284912ca610fa4d03be51886d802143.jpg
> 
> ff5aa014b16141027a523c32135dc0a1.jpg


 I love these, thanks!

----------


## adrikito

Goliath is a good pet too:

robin-son-of-batman.jpg

----------


## dietrich

I'm glad they gave Damian this animal loving side. I really like that fact about him. I know Ra's is a hardcore environmentalist but I'm not sure what his stance on animals is. I know Talia isn't keen since Damian stated that if he went back to the league he couldn't take his animals cos his mum would gas em.

I wonder where he gets it from? Bruce?
Bruce collects orphans Damian collects animals.

----------


## dietrich

> 


Bless this is too funny and so apt.

----------


## dietrich

Don't how many of you read Batman Beyond #7 but it ends on a cliff hanger where we find out that a masked Ra's is alive and the arc's big bad.

From the way the narration here is laying it on about Damian a part of me fears that this masked Ra's might be Damian

----------


## Godlike13

I'm assuming Ra's took his body.

----------


## adrikito

> Don't how many of you read Batman Beyond #7 but it ends on a cliff hanger where we find out that a masked Ra's is alive and the arc's big bad.
> 
> From the way the narration here is laying it on about Damian a part of me fears that this masked Ra's might be Damian


...... I have the same fear....DURING MONTHS... I saw the animated batman beyond..

*If this happen.. Damn League of Assasins and Damn Ra Al Ghul(I hate you), you are A CANCER for Damian*.  :Mad:   :Mad:  In the end I will leave this comic.. FOR INSULT DAMIAN.

I prefer Damian DEATH, than as a Leader of the League of Assasins, even if he is only a body for Ra al Ghul mind..  :Mad:

----------


## dietrich

> ...... I have the same fear....DURING MONTHS... I saw the animated batman beyond..
> 
> *If this happen.. Damn League of Assasins and Damn Ra Al Ghul(I hate you), you are A CANCER for Damian*.   In the end I will leave this comic.. FOR INSULT DAMIAN.
> 
> I prefer Damian DEATH, than as a Leader of the League of Assasins, even if he is only a body for Ra al Ghul mind..


Ra's really is the worst but i love him. I just don't want an evil Damian of any sort. I mean the kid has given his life twice for the cause and people still refer to him as homicidal.

----------


## dietrich

I think this Damian might be my favourite take on the character. it's overtaken Chris Burnham's Batmn inc version.

----------


## adrikito

> Ra's really is the worst but i love him. I just don't want an evil Damian of any sort. I mean the kid has given his life twice for the cause *and people still refer to him as homicidal.*


For that I don´t want see Damian as a villain.... With Injustice is enough..

HE IS A HERO, NO A VILLAIN.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

When your crush knows.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## adrikito

> 


i liked this.

----------


## dietrich

Maps, Damian and Maya [with Jon Kent behind the bushes]

----------


## adrikito

> Maps, Damian and Maya [with Jon Kent behind the bushes]


This image is of Tumblr?

I want to see Maya again soon... RSOB was the best Era for Damian, in my opinion..

----------


## dietrich

> This image is of Tumblr?
> 
> I want to see Maya again soon... RSOB was the best Era for Damian, in my opinion..


No it's from Topsy. i hope we see Maya soon and Suren too. I thought he was interesting.

----------


## Katana500

Me too! I'd love to see Maya join the titans led by Damian, or perhaps once Supersons has been out for awhile and Damian and Jon's relationship is fleshed out she could feature there

----------


## adrikito

> No it's from Topsy. i hope we see Maya soon and Suren too. I thought he was interesting.


I think the same about Suren... RSOB shouldn´t end for rebirth... Earth 2: Society continued despite the rebirth...

*RSOB.. First Saga(Damian), Second Saga(Suren)... 

With a Third saga(for Maya)...we could know more about Maya Mother*...




> Me too! I'd love to see Maya join the titans led by Damian, or perhaps once Supersons has been out for awhile and Damian and Jon's relationship is fleshed out she could feature there


I wanted Maya in TT... Initially, I believed that she was the secret member..

Gleason made 2 images with her in the last months(you can see the images in Gleason Tumblr)... One only with Maya, another Maya with the Supersons.

----------


## dietrich

> Me too! I'd love to see Maya join the titans led by Damian, or perhaps once Supersons has been out for awhile and Damian and Jon's relationship is fleshed out she could feature there


I'm confident Maya will show in Supersons since she's already been featured with the Supersons and Gleason features her regularly on his twitter.

----------


## adrikito

OK, I found TOPSY..

https://topsy.one/hashtag.php?q=damian+wayne

DA.jpg

funny image.

----------


## dietrich

> OK, I found TOPSY..
> 
> https://topsy.one/hashtag.php?q=damian+wayne
> 
> DA.jpg
> 
> funny image.


I like this. Halloween Damian. :Smile:

----------


## The Whovian

How would you guys rate the Super Sons book so far? I really like it and it's a lot of fun. I would give it a solid B

----------


## CPSparkles

> How would you guys rate the Super Sons book so far? I really like it and it's a lot of fun. I would give it a solid B


I'm loving it. It's top of my list at the moment.
Jon and Damian. One of DC's best couples to date. The chemistry between the two is beyond perfect.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Maps, Damian and Maya [with Jon Kent behind the bushes]


Why is Jon in the bushes?

----------


## dietrich

> Why is Jon in the bushes?


Don't know but I think the more important question is why does Jon have those ridiculous side burns?

----------


## dietrich

Want Want so bad

----------


## CPSparkles

> Don't know but I think the more important question is why does Jon have those ridiculous side burns?


Lol somehow Jon here looks like Dwight from the Office.

----------


## btmarine23

> How would you guys rate the Super Sons book so far? I really like it and it's a lot of fun. I would give it a solid B


  I think its in my top 5, I definitely look forward to it.  Solid B..B+ for me.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I'm glad they gave Damian this animal loving side. I really like that fact about him. I know Ra's is a hardcore environmentalist but I'm not sure what his stance on animals is. I know Talia isn't keen since Damian stated that if he went back to the league he couldn't take his animals cos his mum would gas em.
> 
> I wonder where he gets it from? Bruce?
> Bruce collects orphans Damian collects animals.


Damian is an animal hoarder yes but I think he's also an orphan collector like his dad. We have Maya, Suren and Colin. I think it's indicates that both Bruce and Damian have a void they need to fill. 
In Bruce's case he seek to fill the void left by the loss of his family and with Damian he seeks to fill the void created by the abuse and lack of love in his childhood.
They both also love rescuing and helping the helpless.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Then and Now

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Jason

----------


## CPSparkles

World's Finest: Super Sons Zine @wfsszine !!!! Please do look forward to the zine that's coming out May-June!!

----------


## KrustyKid

> Don't know but I think the more important question is why does Jon have those ridiculous side burns?


Lol, the sideburns is what caught your attention of all things.

----------


## fanfan13

> Don't how many of you read Batman Beyond #7 but it ends on a cliff hanger where we find out that a masked Ra's is alive and the arc's big bad.
> 
> From the way the narration here is laying it on about Damian a part of me fears that this masked Ra's might be Damian


Is this real?? Batman Beyond is supposed to be sometime in the future of main continuity right?

The emphasize on Damian seems to indicate something big about him going to happen in this book. I really don't want Damian to be the evil one...

----------


## dietrich

> Is this real?? Batman Beyond is supposed to be sometime in the future of main continuity right?
> 
> The emphasize on Damian seems to indicate something big about him going to happen in this book. I really don't want Damian to be the evil one...


It really feels like it will be him. Plus in the issue Bruce also makes this comment about Matt Terry's younger brother's mannerisms reminds Bruce of Damian but he doesn't want to think about it and pushes the thought away.

And why would Ra's wear a mask hiding his face? I hope it's all misdirection.


Beyond is the future but not main continuity. It's extremely similar but it's a different earth so if it is Damian thankfully it won't be our Damian.

----------


## dietrich

> 


This is cuteness overload. Look at that face.

I love that he's got one on his head and one stuffed into his backpack.

And Jason's face lol

----------


## dietrich

> World's Finest: Super Sons Zine @wfsszine !!!! Please do look forward to the zine that's coming out May-June!!


A Supersonszine that's awesome  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dietrich

> How would you guys rate the Super Sons book so far? I really like it and it's a lot of fun. I would give it a solid B


Love it love it loves it some more  :Smile:  The most fun comic I've ever read. The guys compliment each other so well and Tomasi was the perfect pick to write these two.

----------


## fanfan13

> It really feels like it will be him. Plus in the issue Bruce also makes this comment about Matt Terry's younger brother's mannerisms reminds Bruce of Damian but he doesn't want to think about it and pushes the thought away.
> 
> And why would Ra's wear a mask hiding his face? I hope it's all misdirection.
> 
> 
> Beyond is the future but not main continuity. It's extremely similar but it's a different earth so if it is Damian thankfully it won't be our Damian.


I don't read the book but with those mentions about Damian, it's most likely to be him (or another him).

Oh, I've always thought Batman Beyond was in the main continuity... I was wrong.

----------


## Fergus

> It really feels like it will be him. Plus in the issue Bruce also makes this comment about Matt Terry's younger brother's mannerisms reminds Bruce of Damian but he doesn't want to think about it and pushes the thought away.
> 
> And why would Ra's wear a mask hiding his face? I hope it's all misdirection.
> 
> 
> Beyond is the future but not main continuity. It's extremely similar but it's a different earth so if it is Damian thankfully it won't be our Damian.


Just read the issue and yes it does hint heavily at Damian and honestly I'm intrigued. I would obviously prefer the beyond verse to feature a heroic Damian interacting with Terry but..........

I would love to learn more about the Damian in the Beyond verse. What happened between him and Bruce [clearly they are not on the best of terms]
What did he do after Robin?

Nice to see Duke get a shout out.

----------


## Fergus

> Why is Jon in the bushes?


I think he's spying and fuming because he fancies Maya and Damian hasn't invited him on their outing. This could have been a double date.

----------


## Fergus

> How would you guys rate the Super Sons book so far? I really like it and it's a lot of fun. I would give it a solid B


I read it with my daughter and we both love it.

----------


## Fergus

> Want Want so bad


These are nice. 
That Batman and Robin model is especially nice.
Decided I am going to get the Supersons duo now that they are finally out.

----------


## adrikito

> World's Finest: Super Sons Zine @wfsszine !!!! Please do look forward to the zine that's coming out May-June!!


I see this before... With N52 Superman and Batman.

----------


## btmarine23

> I read it with my daughter and we both love it.


  Yeah so far it seems pretty kid safe.  My youngest daughter loves it.

----------


## dietrich

Damian is savage

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

SuperSons with kid Lex and kid Joker

----------


## adrikito

> 


This reminds me the...

BATMAN ALWAYS WIN.

----------


## dietrich

> This reminds me the...
> 
> BATMAN ALWAYS WIN.


I thought you might like this one.  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

Joker Damian



Nightmare Robin. Loved this version of Damian from Infinite Crises

----------


## Starter Set

The new teen titans book is really making me appreciate Damian more. Nice stuff.

----------


## dietrich

> The new teen titans book is really making me appreciate Damian more. Nice stuff.


Percy has been putting out great stuff with that book and has added a lot to Damian's growth and development. I love that Damian is getting to interact with characters outside the Batverse.

----------


## oasis1313

I'd like to see Damian with his pets again--Titus, Bat-Cow, Alfred the Batcat, Goliath.  He really needs a pony, too.

----------


## dietrich

> I'd like to see Damian with his pets again--Titus, Bat-Cow, Alfred the Batcat, Goliath.  He really needs a pony, too.


Goliath is at the TT Towers with him so he appears in that book but yeah it's beena while since we saw those others. 
I hope Duke is looking after them but knowing Synder his Batman already put em in a Kennel.

A pony? The Cave houses a lot of stuff and a BatCow can it take a pony? Plus imagine the cleaning. Poor Alfred

----------


## CPSparkles

Speaking of Pets

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> Joker Damian
> 
> 
> 
> Nightmare Robin. Loved this version of Damian from Infinite Crises


Dark Damian.
These are so cool. Thanks for posting Dietrich

----------


## CPSparkles

> 


That glare? That's a lot of Kryptonite talk about overkill.

----------


## dietrich

> 


Serves you right Grayson. Thats what you get for manhandling Damian.

----------


## dietrich

> Dark Damian.
> These are so cool. Thanks for posting Dietrich


I love me some dark Damian. Not evil. Dark.

----------


## adrikito

> I thought you might like this one.


No... The image is funny.. I leave behind my hate against them, now I am neutral.. 

I am going to start with Action Comics.. The Superman family comic is not for me.




> Nightmare Robin. Loved this version of Damian from Infinite Crises


WOW.. Awesome..

Except the Heretic Image(yeah, is awesome), I like the images.




> The new teen titans book is really making me appreciate Damian more. Nice stuff.


PERFECT.. I was fan of Damian since the begin but... the old *ROBIN: SON OF BATMAN* serie of Gleason, Made me more obsessed with Damian.

----------


## dietrich

> 


That shadow. It looks like a horned devil is standing behind him.

----------


## dietrich

> No... I leave behind my hate against them, now I am neutral.. I am going to start with Action Comics..
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.. Awesome..


That's very cool and I'm glad you are giving Action a try I hope its more to your liking.

Yes i want to see more stories from this universe or this universe crossing paths with our Batfamily.

----------


## Fergus

> SuperSons with kid Lex and kid Joker


Nice
..........

----------


## Fergus

> The new teen titans book is really making me appreciate Damian more. Nice stuff.


I'm glad the book is well written and the team is likeable once again and it is good to see Damian step away from gotham

----------


## Fergus

> Yeah so far it seems pretty kid safe.  My youngest daughter loves it.


I hope they keep it kid friendly going forward just so I can keep sharing my hobby with the kid and anything to keep her away from video games  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

http://komru.tumblr.com/post/159976904581/15-balloons



Love that Dick is giving the Nighwing Balloon to Damian
Not sure why Tim is crying but he seems to do that a lot in bat family fan art.



Jason and Damian

----------


## adrikito

> http://komru.tumblr.com/post/159976904581/15-balloons
> 
> 
> 
> love that dick is giving the nighwing balloon to damian
> not sure why tim is crying but he seems to do that a lot in bat family fan art.


i like this

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## adrikito

> 


THANK YOU... I want to heard about Maya again soon in the solicitations.

----------


## CPSparkles

> THANK YOU... I want to heard about Maya again soon in the solicitations.


They brought her and Goliath back. Goliath is in Teen Titans where's Maya?

----------


## adrikito

> They brought her and Goliath back. Goliath is in Teen Titans where's Maya?


Yeah... but Fortunately I can not lose the hope with her, after see Maya in Superman 10, now in rebirth.. and then Maya in Gleason images.

we should wait more....  I am doing the same with Steph.. but I will see her soon..

----------


## CPSparkles

Robins

----------


## CPSparkles

Animated Damian and Raven are totally gonna end up together

----------


## dietrich

> Animated Damian and Raven are totally gonna end up together


Look how quick they go to each other and in Judas Contract there was the puppy scene. I don't see Damian dating but if he had to then Raven would be my choice in main continuity.

However I liked Mari and Ibn and Damian and Chris from other continuities. I think Multiversity is the reason I struggle to ship Damian and anyone else. Their Superbat "in love but can't acknowledge it" thing is right up my street.

Ibn and Mari - well Damian falling in love and ending up with Grayson's daughter. That's just perfection.

----------


## dietrich

> http://komru.tumblr.com/post/159976904581/15-balloons
> 
> 
> 
> Love that Dick is giving the Nighwing Balloon to Damian
> Not sure why Tim is crying but he seems to do that a lot in bat family fan art.


Maybe he's scared of balloons but yes I have noticed that fan art of the boys normally has Tim weepy/sad and 80% of the time looking feminine.

The detailing everyone's balloons is symbolic.

Dick is adorable in that 1st picture.

I love that in the 2nd one Damian is literally climbing over Tim. Is he trying to get to Dick?

----------


## fanfan13

> Look how quick they go to each other and in Judas Contract there was the puppy scene. I don't see Damian dating but if he had to then Raven would be my choice in main continuity.
> 
> However I liked Mari and Ibn and Damian and Chris from other continuities. I think Multiversity is the reason I struggle to ship Damian and anyone else. Their Superbat "in love but can't acknowledge it" thing is right up my street.
> 
> Ibn and Mari - well Damian falling in love and ending up with Grayson's daughter. That's just perfection.


I personally don't see Ibn=Damian but yeah I love Ibn and Mar'i because they kind of angsty.

DamianxRae in DCAU I'm okay with but I can't ship their comic's counterparts. Damian and Maps are cute but unfortunately only has a little room for development and thinking more about it I'd prefer them more as friends.

The Multiversity was funny imo. I don't know if I ship DamianxChris or not but their premise hooked me. I mean the rumored romance and the ambiguous hints were gold.

I like DamianxJon too honestly lol

----------


## fanfan13

Forever love this Damian's quote: "In a time of change and uncertainty, my "destiny" was a life raft in a stormy sea. I was shaken at the thought I might lose that, too."

It gave a different meaning to his usual arrogance. Every time he boasts off "I'm the Heir to Batman's mantle" or "I'm the Son of Batman" or "I'm Batman" or "I'll build a team better than JL" now I think of them more as him convincing himself rather than pushing his ideals to others. Deep, deep inside he's still a scared and insecure kid, who needs someone to hold him together. I'm really glad he has Dick, someone he can return to.

P.s. where are you now, Bruce? Your own father said for you to be a father to your son the he could never be (Batman #22)

----------


## Fergus

> Forever love this Damian's quote: "In a time of change and uncertainty, my "destiny" was a life raft in a stormy sea. I was shaken at the thought I might lose that, too."
> 
> It gave a different meaning to his usual arrogance. Every time he boasts off "I'm the Heir to Batman's mantle" or "I'm the Son of Batman" or "I'm Batman" or "I'll build a team better than JL" now I think of them more as him convincing himself rather than pushing his ideals to others. Deep, deep inside he's still a scared and insecure kid, who needs someone to hold him together. I'm really glad he has Dick, someone he can return to.
> 
> P.s. where are you now, Bruce? Your own father said for you to be a father to your son the he could never be (Batman #22)


This week's Nightwing was a love letter to Dick and Damian This whole arc was a love letter to Morrison and Dick and Damian and I am very grateful to Seeley for it.

The character work here and the development especially with Damian was outstanding. Seeley really understands and loves the character I hope he get to work with him more.

It was a pretty bold thing for King to write and what a challenge for him to issue himself. We have to wait and see if Bruce heeds his dead father's words.

----------


## Fergus

> http://komru.tumblr.com/post/159976904581/15-balloons
> 
> 
> 
> Love that Dick is giving the Nighwing Balloon to Damian
> Not sure why Tim is crying but he seems to do that a lot in bat family fan art.
> 
> 
> 
> Jason and Damian


Very nice posts.

----------


## Fergus

Nice avatar fanfan

----------


## Fergus

> 


This is beautiful and funny.

----------


## adrikito

> Nice avatar fanfan


I liked too.. But Nightwing friend is not pregnant... She is going to lose role in the serie...

----------


## dietrich

> I liked too.. But Nightwing friend is not pregnant... She is going to lose role in the serie...


Nice avatar fanafan

I hope she doesn't cos I like her. She really developed a lot in this arc I don't see why she needs to go.

----------


## dietrich

> This week's Nightwing was a love letter to Dick and Damian This whole arc was a love letter to Morrison and Dick and Damian and I am very grateful to Seeley for it.
> 
> The character work here and the development especially with Damian was outstanding. Seeley really understands and loves the character I hope he get to work with him more.
> 
> It was a pretty bold thing for King to write and what a challenge for him to issue himself. We have to wait and see if Bruce heeds his dead father's words.


Yes this weeks Nightwing just melted my heart. Hurt was a bit of a let down but I wasn't there for him and I think for Seeley the villain was secondary the real story was Dick and Damian's relationship.

The scene's between them and the dialogue was just lovely. Damian official has two daddies biological and better.

----------


## dietrich

> Forever love this Damian's quote: "In a time of change and uncertainty, my "destiny" was a life raft in a stormy sea. I was shaken at the thought I might lose that, too."
> 
> It gave a different meaning to his usual arrogance. Every time he boasts off "I'm the Heir to Batman's mantle" or "I'm the Son of Batman" or "I'm Batman" or "I'll build a team better than JL" now I think of them more as him convincing himself rather than pushing his ideals to others. Deep, deep inside he's still a scared and insecure kid, who needs someone to hold him together. I'm really glad he has Dick, someone he can return to.
> 
> P.s. where are you now, Bruce? Your own father said for you to be a father to your son the he could never be (Batman #22)


That was beautiful. Seeley gets him so much. 

About Bruce for him to be a good father he has to stop him fighting crime Damian wouldn't agree so maybe just spending more time together will do.

----------


## dietrich

Glad I'm not the only one who has an issue with that gold chain that animated Dick wears.

----------


## dietrich

Nightwing and Robin Still the Greatest

----------


## dietrich

This nice video gives the best and up to date synopsis of Damian's origin

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dragons06

Nightwing killed it this week, the relationship between Damian and Robin is just outstanding.
The last few pages are panels of the week hands down, still the greatest.
Also the new Batman 22 was really good, let's see if Bruce spends more time with Damian.
This should be really interesting ^^
And the Lazarus Contract is this month, I hope damian has some great moments during the arc ^^

----------


## fanfan13

> This week's Nightwing was a love letter to Dick and Damian This whole arc was a love letter to Morrison and Dick and Damian and I am very grateful to Seeley for it.
> 
> The character work here and the development especially with Damian was outstanding. Seeley really understands and loves the character I hope he get to work with him more.
> 
> It was a pretty bold thing for King to write and what a challenge for him to issue himself. We have to wait and see if Bruce heeds his dead father's words.





> That was beautiful. Seeley gets him so much. 
> 
> About Bruce for him to be a good father he has to stop him fighting crime Damian wouldn't agree so maybe just spending more time together will do.


Agreed. It's the complexity of Damian's character that got me hooked on him in the first place. Damian's character is not only what is shown on the surface, but actually beyond than that. I think that what makes him rich in personality. I have no idea how fond Seeley is of Damian but the important thing is he understands Damian's complexity and delivered it in the form of a beauty that is Damian's relationship with Dick. 

I seriously can't get over the fact that Dick has once considered himself taking the role of Damian's "dad"

The thing about Bruce is, I think, he definitely thinks about Damian as "his son" so dearly, but currently they don't spend that much time together and even Damian thinks of his father a bit bitter. I said "currently" because the New 52 B&R does exist and they were actually progressing and emotionally close back then.




> Nice avatar fanfan





> I liked too..





> Nice avatar fanafan


Thanks  :Smile:  The first time I saw the panel I really couldn't resist to edit it and make it my profile pic. It's just that beautiful.




> 


and after that, that stolen batmobile is later confiscted by Batman lol

----------


## fanfan13

> And the Lazarus Contract is this month, I hope damian has some great moments during the arc ^^


I hope it will explore a bit more of Damian and Dick's relationship, since Damian will find out a part of Dick's past he has never known about.

----------


## adrikito

I found this image in tumblr.. Funny, right?

damahn.jpg

Another good image of Tumblr:

maya.jpg

That head under Maya mobile is John... Is like see Maya in the animated world.  :Cool:

----------


## dietrich

My Boys



I Love Him so much

----------


## dietrich

> I found this image in tumblr.. Funny, right?
> 
> damahn.jpg
> 
> Another good image of Tumblr:
> 
> maya.jpg
> 
> That head under Maya mobile is John... Is like see Maya in the animated world.


Lovely images. I miss Maya.

----------


## dietrich

How Damian ended up on the floor

----------


## darkseidpwns

Looking forward Damian in  Batman Beyond, Gotham Academy and The Lazarus Contract in addition to ofcourse the usual Super Sons and Teen Titans.

----------


## dietrich

> Looking forward Damian in  Batman Beyond, Gotham Academy and The Lazarus Contract in addition to ofcourse the usual Super Sons and Teen Titans.


Same here. I have to say it's like Christmas having so much of him. DC is spoiling Damian fans at the moment. I am wary of what they do with him in Beyond but I was wary when the Nightwing must die arc started and look how that turned out.

The best moments in Rebirth imo

----------


## dietrich

FanFan this is for you

----------


## dietrich

I wish they were a bit more consistent with his weapons. Is he mini Wolverine or does he simply clutch Robinarangs between his fingers?

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

How amazing was Nightwing? Seeley is now one of my trusted Damian handlers along with Tomasi, Morrison, Nguyen, Gleason, Percy and Priest.

This was so well written and you can feel the writers love for Dick Grayson and Morrison's B&R

This was also such a lovely portrait of the D's relationship and of Damian.

----------


## CPSparkles

> My Boys
> 
> 
> 
> I Love Him so much


Loving the Nightwing scans so beautiful. I love the whole Batfamily but these two are special. Nobody in comics come close. I said that Jon and Damian was one of DC's best ideas ever but this just reminded me no Dd is DC's best idea.

Thank you @Dietric and plz keep them coming.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Looking forward Damian in  Batman Beyond, Gotham Academy and The Lazarus Contract in addition to ofcourse the usual Super Sons and Teen Titans.


This is the best time to be a Damian fan and with YJ, Titans and Nightwing this is also the best time to be a Dick Grayson fan.

----------


## scary harpy

> How Damian ended up on the floor


That reminds me of an old animated short about two cats: Squeak & Scratch by Peg McClure.

----------


## dietrich

Damian is a Bitch



I would like to point out the fact that his initial reaction is one of sadness then when he see's it's Tim then comes the burn.
He really is soft and squishy inside.

----------


## CPSparkles

batfamily #ChineseAU Been watching some Kung Fu films lately, so I doodled somethingORZ

Damian dressed like a girl but he is really a boy. When Talia bring Damian to meet Bruce, she found out that Bruce had three sons already and all he ever wanted is a daughter. So, she made Damian dressed like a girl for his father.

It was a secret, but then Dick knows, Jason knows, and Tim also knowsso, basically everyone but Bruce knows that Damian is actually a boy

https://0yongyong0.tumblr.com/post/1...g-some-kung-fu

----------


## CPSparkles

> This nice video gives the best and up to date synopsis of Damian's origin


This a good narrative of his origin and I love that it includes the Original, Morrisions and the Tomasi's takes on Bruce and Talia. The best Damian origin so far.

----------


## CPSparkles

So have we moved on from Grayson to Richard now?

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

> So have we moved on from Grayson to Richard now?


He called him  that twice didn't he? I like the fact that he calls him Grayson personally.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

It looks just like him



Damian and Jason

----------


## ayanestar

> So have we moved on from Grayson to Richard now?


I would like more people to call him by his name. Richard is such a pretty name and almost never used.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## btmarine23

> He called him  that twice didn't he? I like the fact that he calls him Grayson personally.


 I think he used Nightwing, Richard and Grayson all on the same page.  But I agree I like it when he calls him Grayson.

----------


## adrikito

> But I agree I like it when he calls him Grayson.






BETWEEN 0:18-0:22

----------


## fanfan13

> Looking forward Damian in  Batman Beyond, Gotham Academy and The Lazarus Contract in addition to ofcourse the usual Super Sons and Teen Titans.


YES! What a number of titles in this month. In April there were Nightwing, Superman, Super Sons, and Teen Titans. What a great time to be Damian's fan! Although I don't know if I look forward to see him in Batman Beyond but I sure do for Gotham Academy just for the sake of seeing Damian interacts with Maps again.




> My Boys
> 
> 
> 
> I Love Him so much


MY BABIES! Honestly Damian's appearance in Nightwing is what strikes me so hard compared to the other titles he's in. Especially in Nightwing issue #17 and #20. The feels, man. Their relationship is just so strong it made up the lack of solid conclusion for that arc. I'm definitely planning to buy the trade of the arc when it's out.




> Loving the Nightwing scans so beautiful. I love the whole Batfamily but these two are special. Nobody in comics come close. I said that Jon and Damian was one of DC's best ideas ever but this just reminded me no Dd is DC's best idea.
> 
> Thank you @Dietric and plz keep them coming.


To me Dd comes first, then jondami, then Bruce-Damian, and so on.

----------


## fanfan13

> FanFan this is for you


YES!! I love Superdad! Although the current Superman is no longer exactly the Superdad but to see Damian, my most fav character, calling him Superdad is just gold! No one calls Rebirth Superman by that name except the people in the forum I guess. 




> I would like more people to call him by his name. Richard is such a pretty name and almost never used.


Who else calling/have called Dick with "Richard" other than Damian and Alfred?

As a non-english native speaker and non-western, I find it hard to make sense how "Richard" becomes "Dick"...




> 


I love this moment too despite that I wasn't into Death of the Family that much.

----------


## dietrich

> YES!! I love Superdad! Although the current Superman is no longer exactly the Superdad but to see Damian, my most fav character, calling him Superdad is just gold! No one calls Rebirth Superman by that name except the people in the forum I guess. 
> 
> 
> 
> Who else calling/have called Dick with "Richard" other than Damian and Alfred?
> 
> As a non-english native speaker and non-western, I find it hard to make sense how "Richard" becomes "Dick"...
> 
> 
> ...



I can' tell you how happy I am that Damian made the term "Superdad" canon being he 1st and only person to use that name for him on panel.


Yeah that last post Synder's one good  Bruce and Damian father son moment.

----------


## dietrich

> YES! What a number of titles in this month. In April there were Nightwing, Superman, Super Sons, and Teen Titans. What a great time to be Damian's fan! Although I don't know if I look forward to see him in Batman Beyond but I sure do for Gotham Academy just for the sake of seeing Damian interacts with Maps again.
> 
> 
> 
> MY BABIES! Honestly Damian's appearance in Nightwing is what strikes me so hard compared to the other titles he's in. Especially in Nightwing issue #17 and #20. The feels, man. Their relationship is just so strong it made up the lack of solid conclusion for that arc. I'm definitely planning to buy the trade of the arc when it's out.
> 
> 
> 
> To me Dd comes first, then jondami, then Bruce-Damian, and so on.


Nothing compares to Dd. Can't believe at the start of this arc I was fretting it turned out to be the best comic moments since Batman and Robin.

----------


## fanfan13

> I can' tell you how happy I am that Damian made the term "Superdad" canon being he 1st and only person to use that name for him on panel.


Haha yeah it's funny Tomasi/Gleason was aware of the nickname  :Smile: 




> Nothing compares to Dd. Can't believe at the start of this arc I was fretting it turned out to be the best comic moments since Batman and Robin.


Right? Glad I have put my trust in Seeley I'm grateful it exceeded my expectation in the end.

----------


## Alycat

I know I'm glad Seeley is such of fan of the Dick and Damian dynamic, although I still wish We could see Tomasi address it since I love what he does with Bruce and Damian and Jon and Damian.

Also I think Dick started off as a rhyming nickname for Rich which was a nickname for Richard. If I remember right it was slang for detective and a general term for lad or fellow man which helped it stick around. Richard by itself is pretty long and formal so many Richards are called some sort of nickname.

----------


## dietrich

> I know I'm glad Seeley is such of fan of the Dick and Damian dynamic, although I still wish We could see Tomasi address it since I love what he does with Bruce and Damian and Jon and Damian.
> 
> Also I think Dick started off as a rhyming nickname for Rich which was a nickname for Richard. If I remember right it was slang for detective and a general term for lad or fellow man which helped it stick around. Richard by itself is pretty long and formal so many Richards are called some sort of nickname.


Yes now that you mention it Tomasi didn't do much with Dick in Batman and Robin. You got lovely scenes like the simulator and wanting to go rescue Damian's body with the rest but nothing focused on the two.

I want to see Dick in Supersons and since Tomasi is all about family and since Dick has a strong connection with Clarke I'm guessing it's only a mater of time before Jon meets Nightwing.

----------


## Alycat

Jon admiring Dick like Dick admires Clark would be excellent. Also yeah I understand Tomasi wanted to focus on Bruce and Damian in Batman and Robin but with the quick jump to the New 52, I think the lack of Dick and Damian interactions made  the relationship suffer and hasn't got much attention till after Dick died and reintroduced himself to everyone.

----------


## fanfan13

> Jon admiring Dick like Dick admires Clark would be excellent. Also yeah I understand Tomasi wanted to focus on Bruce and Damian in Batman and Robin but with the quick jump to the New 52, I think the lack of Dick and Damian interactions made  the relationship suffer and hasn't got much attention till after Dick died and reintroduced himself to everyone.


and now rebirth essentially returns the status quo before the flashpoint in regards to the relationship between Damian and Dick, and between Damian and Bruce as well.

----------


## dietrich

> and now rebirth essentially returns the status quo before the flashpoint in regards to the relationship between Damian and Dick, and between Damian and Bruce as well.


I think the relationship between Dick and Damian has been restored but Bruce and Damian's isn't back there.
Bruce and Damian are doing better than they were under Morrison. 
While I love their relationship under Tomasi that Bruce[and Synder's] clearly had an obvious preference to Damian and favoured him above others which isn't that good for fan unity.

Batman's action's after Damian's death while heart warming speaks volumes when compared to his reaction to Tim;s death or him trying to con Jason into remembering his death. That's not something a caring father does cause one child pain fr the benefit of another.

Right now he is a caring father strict who has some problems handling his teen son but who still cares. Sure he is a bit too distant but I won't say he is back to Morrison's.

----------


## dietrich

you know he won't share

----------


## dietrich

My life needs these three on a mission together

----------


## dietrich

So much love

----------


## Fergus

Daddies shoes

----------


## Fergus

> My life needs these three on a mission together


Yeah I would love to see this. I miss Grayson

----------


## Fergus

> So much love


This arc had so much beauty and love.

----------


## Fergus

> Jon admiring Dick like Dick admires Clark would be excellent. Also yeah I understand Tomasi wanted to focus on Bruce and Damian in Batman and Robin but with the quick jump to the New 52, I think the lack of Dick and Damian interactions made  the relationship suffer and hasn't got much attention till after Dick died and reintroduced himself to everyone.


I would love to see Dick in Super Sons and see how Tomasi handles Dick. He seems to be okay with him but I would like to see him do something similar to what Seeley just did with Dick and Damian.

I am very grateful that they decided to put emphasis back on Dd in Rebirth. After nu52 messed all relationships up.

----------


## Fergus

> Damian is a Bitch
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to point out the fact that his initial reaction is one of sadness then when he see's it's Tim then comes the burn.
> He really is soft and squishy inside.


LOl oh don't ever change Damian plz don't ever change.

----------


## darkseidpwns

Speaking of Tim, has anyone here read Robin Annual #7 from the Tim Drake volume? it features a neat Pre Robin Damian story.

----------


## dietrich

> Speaking of Tim, has anyone here read Robin Annual #7 from the Tim Drake volume? it features a neat Pre Robin Damian story.


Yeah I've read that the one with the ghosts. I thought it was cool and I loved Damian's outfit in it. Damian was brutal in that. 
Sad that people trying to kill him is the only thing that makes sense to him.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Yeah I've read that the one with the ghosts. I thought it was cool and I loved Damian's outfit in it. Damian was brutal in that. 
> Sad that people trying to kill him is the only thing that makes sense to him.


Yup, that's when I started to think he had potential (Batman 666 also helped).

----------


## dietrich

> Yup, that's when I started to think he had potential (Batman 666 also helped).


I really want more from of the 666 verse. Especially curious as to what happened to Dick. Babs seemed to imply that his death was somehow Damian's fault.

Son of Batman was what got me into comics and Damian. I know everyone hates animated Damian but I love that guy sure comic Damian is better but I still love the animated one.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> I really want more from of the 666 verse. Especially curious as to what happened to Dick. Babs seemed to imply that his death was somehow Damian's fault.
> 
> Son of Batman was what got me into comics and Damian. I know everyone hates animated Damian but I love that guy sure comic Damian is better but I still love the animated one.


Sure, as long as Kubert doesn't write it. His mini was awful.

I liked Batman and Son but I didn't see Damian being a potential long term character just after reading that.
SOB was a poor movie imo, even ignoring the questionable story choices it just doesn't even look good to me. This had to do with Ethan Spaulding directing it, he also did TOA and I found that awful too. His action, flow of dialogue and the way he wastes characters really pisses me. No surprise they dont give him more projects. Had Olivia or Liu directed it  with a script by BQ Miller then I think it would have been much better.

----------


## dietrich

> Sure, as long as Kubert doesn't write it. His mini was awful.
> 
> I liked Batman and Son but I didn't see Damian being a potential long term character just after reading that.
> SOB was a poor movie imo, even ignoring the questionable story choices it just doesn't even look good to me. This had to do with Ethan Spaulding directing it, he also did TOA and I found that awful too. His action, flow of dialogue and the way he wastes characters really pisses me. No surprise they dont give him more projects. Had Olivia or Liu directed it  with a script by BQ Miller then I think it would have been much better.


My God Damian Son of Batman was awful. I had the luxury of reading Batman and son in trade along with Batman and Robin Reborn so I already knew he was gonna stick around. 

I think watching the animated movies as a novice might have affect my reaction to Son of Batman and TOA. 
I was already familiar with Batman and Robin and knew Dick from TT cartoons, YJ and the Adam West tv shows. I had also watched UTRH and DKR but SOB and Damian was the one that really left an impression and led to me picking up comics and seeking out more DC animated movies.

However of the recent movies TT Judas contract has been my 2nd favourite. I think it was wise to change the Dd relationship and to give Damian a smaller role.

----------


## darkseidpwns

For what its worth SOB sales in physical units were incredibly high and I think youngsters are definitely drawn towards Damian.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## fanfan13

found this image on google



the boy on the left is Damian isn't he? But from what comic is this?

----------


## Spiderboy12

> found this image on google
> 
> 
> 
> the boy on the left is Damian isn't he? But from what comic is this?


It's actually not hard to do an image search with Google using the URL of the image...

Having done that, I can say this image comes from _Supergirl_ #62, from 2011, about five or six months before the start of the New 52.

----------


## Fergus

> It's actually not hard to do an image search with Google using the URL of the image...
> 
> Having done that, I can say this image comes from _Supergirl_ #62, from 2011, about five or six months before the start of the New 52.


Damian and Kara another dynamite combo.

----------


## Fergus

So reread the last issue of Nightwing and my understanding is that Damian's death lead Dick to become Deathwing in a possible future that Hurt was here to usher in.

Is that what you guys concluded from it? At 1st reading I assumed dick was hallucinating it all but now I believe it was a possible future.

Thanks to Seeley Damian in a Nightwing costume doesn't conjure such bad images and memories anymore.

----------


## Red obin

> So reread the last issue of Nightwing and my understanding is that Damian's death lead Dick to become Deathwing in a possible future that Hurt was here to usher in.
> 
> Is that what you guys concluded from it? At 1st reading I assumed dick was hallucinating it all but now I believe it was a possible future.
> 
> Thanks to Seeley Damian in a Nightwing costume doesn't conjure such bad images and memories anymore.


I took it as both, with Dick hallucinating a possible future where Damian had died.

----------


## fanfan13

> It's actually not hard to do an image search with Google using the URL of the image...
> 
> Having done that, I can say this image comes from _Supergirl_ #62, from 2011, about five or six months before the start of the New 52.


Oh... I don't really have the knowledge on how to do image search and stuffs, but anyway thanks for your help  :Smile: 




> So reread the last issue of Nightwing and my understanding is that Damian's death lead Dick to become Deathwing in a possible future that Hurt was here to usher in.
> 
> Is that what you guys concluded from it? At 1st reading I assumed dick was hallucinating it all but now I believe it was a possible future.
> 
> Thanks to Seeley Damian in a Nightwing costume doesn't conjure such bad images and memories anymore.


He was hallucinating from what I take it, not a possible future.

----------


## dietrich

> So reread the last issue of Nightwing and my understanding is that Damian's death lead Dick to become Deathwing in a possible future that Hurt was here to usher in.
> 
> Is that what you guys concluded from it? At 1st reading I assumed dick was hallucinating it all but now I believe it was a possible future.
> 
> Thanks to Seeley Damian in a Nightwing costume doesn't conjure such bad images and memories anymore.


Yeah that was my understanding of it. Hurt was sent to make that future possible. Hurt's dialogue indicates that but Damian saved Dick by reminded him that unlike Damian and Bruce Dick is not defined by tragedy which lead Hurt to state that Robin won't be able to do anything in the upcoming crisis [Metal]

----------


## CPSparkles

Three generations of Wayne

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

I wasn't happy with Bruce using the singular son in the button but I would really love for Damian to meet his granddad Thomas Even just so he can see that not all Grandpappys are insane or at least evil

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Goliath

----------


## CPSparkles

Robin

[IMG]https://images.************/cover/i/000/812/586/robin_by_fermiumice-d655073-8513.png?rect=0,0,632,632&q=98&fm=jpg&fit=max&w=32  0&h=320[/IMG]

----------


## CPSparkles

Have I said how much I'm loving Goliath on TT or how funny he is in the book?

----------


## CPSparkles

As a family. I want more Talia and Bruce with Damian

----------


## CPSparkles

Colin, Damian and Maps



Dick and Damian



Jason

----------


## CPSparkles

Grown up Damian



And look at that @dietric. Can you spot the Grayson influence?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Glad I'm not the only one who has an issue with that gold chain that animated Dick wears.


I don't like that chain either  :Mad:

----------


## dietrich

> 


I see the fans love Damian in that shirt huh?

----------


## dietrich

> Three generations of Wayne


This is really nice.

----------


## dietrich

> Grown up Damian
> 
> 
> 
> And look at that @dietric. Can you spot the Grayson influence?


Aaaargh that blasted chain! Grayson. 1st the collar now the chain what's next?

----------


## dietrich

These are all really cool Sparkles  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> I wasn't happy with Bruce using the singular son in the button but I would really love for Damian to meet his granddad Thomas Even just so he can see that not all Grandpappys are insane or at least evil


I wan't happy with that but I get more pissed off when fans say that he he has 5 sons. Everyone is allowed fantasy head canons but seriously Bruce Wayne has 3 kids period.

----------


## ayanestar

I just want to point out that Goliath is one of the best creations in the last years. He is perfect for Damian :')





> I wan't happy with that but I get more pissed off when fans say that he he has 5 sons. I everyone is allowed head cannons but seriously Bruce Wayne has 3 kids period.


Well people will disagree with you, some fans say 3 others say 4. It's the same with people who count Duke now, who will say 5. Anyway if we count only the one in the current continuity and ignore everything else it only leaves Damian because Dick isn't adopted, Cass is still a stranger and Tim has parents. I'm not sure about Jason.

----------


## adrikito

> three generations of wayne


hahahahaha...




> Grown up Damian
> 
> 
> 
> And look at that @dietric. Can you spot the Grayson influence?


WOW... Yyes, I see Grayson influence here.

----------


## dietrich

> I just want to point out that Goliath is one of the best creations in the last years. He is perfect for Damian :')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well people will disagree with you, some fans say 3 others say 4. It's the same with people who count Duke now, who will say 5. Anyway if we count only the one in the current continuity and ignore everything else it only leaves Damian because Dick isn't adopted, Cass is still a stranger and Tim has parents. I'm not sure about Jason.


I believe and as you yourself have pointed out it takes more than blood or papers to make a person family.
Dick Grayson adoption or not to me is Bruce's 1st kid they are family and I count Jason since in Convergence Bruce does states that he is his son.

----------


## ayanestar

> I believe and as you yourself have pointed out it takes more than blood or even papers to make a person family.
> Dick Grayson adoption or not to me is Bruce's 1st kid and I count Jason since in Convergance Bruce does states that he is his son.


Oh I'm well aware but it seems DC thinks otherwise. While Seeley tries his best to establish Dick's relationship with Bruce the main Batman title doesn't care at all. It's the same with Jason. However this problem exists since Snyder took over. Damian is also only relevant if it's suddenly important to the plot. I count all of them because like you have pointed out I know it takes more than blood to make a person part of your family but it is rather frustrating how DC is separating Bruce from his family. The current continuity is taking Batman's mental problems, dark secrets and trust issues to a whole new level.

----------


## dietrich

> Oh I'm well aware but it seems DC thinks otherwise. While Seeley tries his best to establish Dick's relationship with Bruce the main Batman title doesn't care at all. It's the same with Jason. However this problem exists since Snyder took over. Damian is also only relevant if it's suddenly important to the plot. I count all of them because like you have pointed out I know it takes more than blood to make a person part of your family but it is rather frustrating how DC is separating Bruce from his family. The current continuity is taking Batman's mental problems, dark secrets and trust issues to a whole new level.


I would like to think that the current change of editors will change how these relationships are portrayed but I don't hold out hope since Synder is still star writer. 
For me Batman is very much a story about family. About father's and son's. How Bruce lost one family and found another it's a shame that that's being neglected currently.

----------


## dietrich

> hahahahaha...
> 
> 
> 
> WOW... Yyes, I see Grayson influence here.


He is looking very sexy a la grayson. What next smiles and being charming  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

Everything about them is so cute.

----------


## dietrich

Bruce, Dick and damian

----------


## dietrich

Have I mentioned how much I love this kid  :Smile: 

So much sass yet such a gooey soft centre.

----------


## Fergus



----------


## Fergus

> Have I mentioned how much I love this kid 
> 
> So much sass yet such a gooey soft centre.


I like this a lot. More Damian burns please.

----------


## CPSparkles

What happened to Dick?





Poor Timmy

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Bruce and Damian

----------


## fanfan13

> I wasn't happy with Bruce using the singular son in the button but I would really love for Damian to meet his granddad Thomas Even just so he can see that not all Grandpappys are insane or at least evil


Now I wonder what will happen if Flashpoint Thomas meets Damian? What would Thomas think about Damian (in a Robin costume fighting bad people) and vice versa? I need headcanons! 




> Damian and Goliath


they are growing up *cry*

----------


## fanfan13

> As a family. I want more Talia and Bruce with Damian


Badass family! I love it! Damian must be happy deep inside to fight alongside both of his parents :')




> Aaaargh that blasted chain! Grayson. 1st the collar now the chain what's next?


Eww...




> Bruce and Damian


AWW this is sooo sweet! They need more bonding time like this! 
I miss New 52 B&R...

----------


## dietrich

> Bruce and Damian


This is beautiful

----------


## pansy

This is Thomas  Earth 2 He is a terrible father. 
I would like to see Helena \ Bruce \ Damian

----------


## dietrich

> Badass family! I love it! Damian must be happy deep inside to fight alongside both of his parents :')
> 
> 
> 
> Eww...


Ha ha that was exactly my response to that necklace when I first spotted it on Dick. i mean seriously who wears a gold necklace? At least Damian has a crucifix on his but animated Dick's was just NO.

----------


## dietrich

> This is Thomas  Earth 2 He is a terrible father. 
> I would like to see Helena \ Bruce \ Damian


I loved Damian and Helena need more of them.

With what he said to Bruce I think he will be quite upset that his grandkid is doing this crime fighting thing.

----------


## pansy

> I loved Damian and Helena need more of them.
> 
> With what he said to Bruce I think he will be quite upset that his grandkid is doing this crime fighting thing.


So Dad ... This Damian, your superninja grandson. And Damian would kick him for cheating Bruce of Earth 2.

----------


## dietrich

> What happened to Dick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Timmy


Lol So Damian is too young to have balls [dropped] and the Tim is possibly a eunuch. That's hilarious to me. 

Question. Do you think this artist likes cats?

----------


## fanfan13

> Ha ha that was exactly my response to that necklace when I first spotted it on Dick. i mean seriously who wears a gold necklace? At least Damian has a crucifix on his but animated Dick's was just NO.


Every time I see it on screen I just want to tear it off. Sorry not sorry Dick. You look better without one.




> This is Thomas  Earth 2 He is a terrible father. 
> I would like to see Helena \ Bruce \ Damian


I don't know much about Helena. Where is she right now?




> With what he said to Bruce I think he will be quite upset that his grandkid is doing this crime fighting thing.


Exactly. 

Can't imagine if Thomas found out that Damian (and the other boys) had died once, what would happen lol




> Lol So Damian is too young to have balls [dropped] and the Tim is possibly a eunuch. That's hilarious to me. 
> 
> Question. Do you think this artist likes cats?


So that was about balls lol I've just realized.

I think they are. I mean why not? They've drawn lots of cat(bat)family, they must be cat lover.

----------


## dietrich

Helena's back on Earth 2 she had a title with PowerGirl [the one with the giant boobies] for a while.

Yes i figured they liked cats i was attempting a joke.

----------


## pansy

> Every time I see it on screen I just want to tear it off. Sorry not sorry Dick. You look better without one.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about Helena. Where is she right now?


Helena and Power Girl were with Damian in World's Finest # 6 \ 7 \ 8. They have a "hard" relationship at the beginning.




> Helena's back on Earth 2 she had a title with PowerGirl [the one with the giant boobies] for a while.
> 
> Yes i figured they liked cats i was attempting a joke.


Yes I believe she has a backache with those breasts.

----------


## adrikito

> Bruce and Damian


Titus, Bruce and Damian... I liked

----------


## adrikito

> Damian and Goliath


Another group of GOOD IMAGES.

----------


## fanfan13

found this on twitter lmao

lmao.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> found this on twitter lmao
> 
> lmao.jpg


Lol it is Damian fronting pretending when we know he loves his bros.

----------


## dietrich

> Helena and Power Girl were with Damian in World's Finest # 6 \ 7 \ 8. They have a "hard" relationship at the beginning.
> 
> 
> Yes I believe she has a backache with those breasts.


Yeah I think there was a panel where she couldn't fit through a doorway because of those. I think they should do a thing where she does have backache since that is a very real problem for large chested women.

And don't even get me started on that boob window.

----------


## fanfan13

> Lol it is Damian fronting pretending when we know he loves his bros.


"Tell anyone, and I will visit a thousand hells upon you!!!"

----------


## dietrich

> "Tell anyone, and I will visit a thousand hells upon you!!!"


LoL Seeley captured his voice perfectly.

I love that he has this antiquated and formal way talking.

----------


## fanfan13

> LoL Seeley captured his voice perfectly.
> 
> I love that he has this antiquated and formal way talking.


Yeah I do too. I feel like nothing compared to him as I only know daily life english phrase and vocabularies lol. Maybe I need to learn from him.

https://previewsworld.com/Article/19...On-Deathstroke




> *Vince Brusio*: Core themes of betrayal and love beyond the grave seem to be underlying currents dragging our heroes into deep murky water. Add to that some punch-in-the-face visuals like Robin interrogating Nightwing about his history with Deathstroke. Now we’re mixing allegiances, tension, and teeth-grinding emotion you’d expect in a Nicholas Sparks novel. If we hold the Geiger counter over someone’s head, who’s registering as the hottest head in the room?
> *
> Christopher Priest*: I’d have to guess Damian. He’s really the only character involved who holds a personal grudge against Deathstroke. They’ve had at least two one-on-one confrontations and they are both League of Assassins alumni.


Looks like the Dick-Damian relationship will be filled with tension then. Please be chill Dami.

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah I do too. I feel like nothing compared to him as I only know daily life english phrase and vocabularies lol. Maybe I need to learn from him.
> 
> https://previewsworld.com/Article/19...On-Deathstroke
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Dick-Damian relationship will be filled with tension then. Please be chill Dami.


I swear DC has my emotions on a roller coaster with these two. Just as I'm basking in the afterglow of Nightwing they hit me with this.

In fairness very few people talk like Damian in real life. Even the Queen Elisabeth doesn't sound as posh and dated as he does though I wish we could go back to the days when people used such descriptive prose.

----------


## fanfan13

> I swear DC has my emotions on a roller coaster with these two. Just as I'm basking in the afterglow of Nightwing they hit me with this.
> 
> In fairness very few people talk like Damian in real life. Even the Queen Elisabeth doesn't sound as posh and dated as he does though I wish we could go back to the days when people used such descriptive prose.


Same. In fact I'm actually a bit scared at how they will handle it. The first issues of Nightwing Must Die arc also had Dick and Damian in heated arguments, yes, but I trusted Seeley that he could write them well in the end. This time? Not so much.

----------


## darkseidpwns

I trust Percy with Damian interactions, Abnett is irrelevant really, he's too safe a writer on the Titans to worry about. The only wild card is Priest.

----------


## dietrich

> Same. In fact I'm actually a bit scared at how they will handle it. The first issues of Nightwing Must Die arc also had Dick and Damian in heated arguments, yes, but I trusted Seeley that he could write them well in the end. This time? Not so much.


I like Percy and Priest however I don't believe they understand Damian as well as Seeley but I like them as writers and have liked what they've done so far with Damian. 

Priest's Damian sounded too modern and not as eloquent though he was savage.

----------


## CPSparkles

Oh I'm looking forward to Lazarus contract. Both teams together and Priest writing Dick [and Damian] I hope they don't fallout too much. I like tension but I really don't want this relationship too strained.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Lol it is Damian fronting pretending when we know he loves his bros.


I believe that he does love all his brothers.

I asked this over on the Tim Drake thread is Son of Batman and BFTC still canon? I'm just trying to understand where the animosity between Tim and Damian now stems from if there is even  any.

I mean If Tim became Red Robin, had his own parents and left to join the TT so quickly then things were altered drastically and non of the issue that arose between them happened.

Can't find my copy of secret origins.

----------


## adrikito

Cosplay with Damian, Maya and Raven:

cosplay.jpg

----------


## CPSparkles

> Cosplay with Damian, Maya and Raven:
> 
> cosplay.jpg


Ha ha cool

----------


## Alycat

> I trust Percy with Damian interactions, Abnett is irrelevant really, he's too safe a writer on the Titans to worry about. The only wild card is Priest.


Priest is the best writer of the bunch imo. Even if they have a falling out, if its written by Priest then at least I can expect it to be done well.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Priest is the best writer of the bunch imo. Even if they have a falling out, if its written by Priest then at least I can expect it to be done well.


Yeah Priest on Deathstroke has been so good it should be doing so much better in sales.

----------


## adrikito

Of Zatotubu of TUMBLR, fan of these 3(and goliath):

zatobu.jpg

----------


## Fergus

You know as good and emotional as the last Button issue was it breaks my heart that for Bruce "The letter" is his most important gift not his son and just realised that that issue wasn't written by King.

I hope this encounter and advice from Thomas changes things between Bruce and Damian. Perhaps a new B&R book crime fighting can be classed as quality time right?
At the very least more father son moments in Batman since Duke is going to be going off in his own solo title.
What do you guys think?

----------


## Fergus

> Of Zatotubu of TUMBLR, fan of these 3(and goliath):
> 
> Attachment 49153


Nice. Look at grumpy Damian.

----------


## adrikito

> Nice. Look at grumpy Damian.


That Photo is after this moment... For that you see that Damian.

BR.jpg

----------


## Fergus

> That Photo is after this moment... For that you see that Damian.
> 
> BR.jpg


It's okay Damian good things come in small packages.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## fanfan13

> I trust Percy with Damian interactions, Abnett is irrelevant really, he's too safe a writer on the Titans to worry about. The only wild card is Priest.





> I like Percy and Priest however I don't believe they understand Damian as well as Seeley but I like them as writers and have liked what they've done so far with Damian. 
> 
> Priest's Damian sounded too modern and not as eloquent though he was savage.


Percy writes Damian too whiny lol but I'm not complaining, he's cute that why. So far his Teen Titans run is decent and I like it more than I expect I do. Maybe I can trust him. I don't know much about Abnett but yeah I do agree Priest wrote Damian so savage in his Deathstroke run. I hope they will do well with Damian.




> I believe that he does love all his brothers.
> 
> I asked this over on the Tim Drake thread is Son of Batman and BFTC still canon? I'm just trying to understand where the animosity between Tim and Damian now stems from if there is even  any.
> 
> I mean If Tim became Red Robin, had his own parents and left to join the TT so quickly then things were altered drastically and non of the issue that arose between them happened.
> 
> Can't find my copy of secret origins.


I question that too. What's exactly Damian's relationship with Tim? Especially now that Tim has never been Robin which is the source of their tension.

----------


## CPSparkles

> You know as good and emotional as the last Button issue was it breaks my heart that for Bruce "The letter" is his most important gift not his son and just realised that that issue wasn't written by King.
> 
> I hope this encounter and advice from Thomas changes things between Bruce and Damian. Perhaps a new B&R book crime fighting can be classed as quality time right?
> At the very least more father son moments in Batman since Duke is going to be going off in his own solo title.
> What do you guys think?


That was bad so i'm blocking it out. 

I don't think we will be getting a B&R book [I'm not that lucky] but I hope it does lead to more Bruce and Damian in the Batbooks.

And yes crime fighting totally counts as quality time.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I question that too. What's exactly Damian's relationship with Tim? Especially now that Tim has never been Robin which is the source of their tension.


I honestly don't see any basis for animosity between them.
Their relationship is pretty much Damian is his regular snarky self and Tim is just not too ruffled, bitter or suspicious like he was pre 52. Then again they've only had a few interactions to truly gauge the relationship.

I don't want them where they were pre52. I like when the boys get on like in Batman#16

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## fanfan13

> You know as good and emotional as the last Button issue was it breaks my heart that for Bruce "The letter" is his most important gift not his son and just realised that that issue wasn't written by King.
> 
> I hope this encounter and advice from Thomas changes things between Bruce and Damian. Perhaps a new B&R book crime fighting can be classed as quality time right?
> At the very least more father son moments in Batman since Duke is going to be going off in his own solo title.
> What do you guys think?


I personally don't feel that much bothered because I'm not a parent yet and my own parents are very dear to me, so if they're no longer with me I imagine their mementos would be a great gift for me. But that's me.

I really hope so. It's ironic Bruce speaks of Damian dearly but spends little time with him, in fact Damian has implied he feels lonely because of it. Even Dick stated that it affects Damian the worst. I hope I can see more of father and son moments to assure us that things are great between them.

Duke is going to have his own solo book? That's news for me.




> I honestly don't see any basis for animosity between them.
> Their relationship is pretty much Damian is his regular snarky self and Tim is just not too ruffled, bitter or suspicious like he was pre 52. Then again they've only had a few interactions to truly gauge the relationship.
> 
> I don't want them where they were pre52. I like when the boys get on like in Batman#16


The thing that made the relationship between Damian and Tim interesting was their mutual bitterness due to their first meetings (sometimes it even got me mad too). Now that it's essentially gone, I don't exactly know what to make of their current relationship and, as you said, they only had few interactions before Tim was taken away by Oz, so perhaps they still don't get along well but they definitely regard each other without their pre-new 52 animosity. Their tension in New 52 that I remember is when Damian confronted Tim in B&R to make Tim admitted that he was no better than Damian. 

I hope their relationship will be fixed when Tim returns. And yeah we need more of Batman #16 lol

----------


## fanfan13

injustice2.jpg

Oh, hey there, handsome <3

----------


## adrikito

> 


Happy for see Maya again but Poor Damian... 

I hope that in the next timeskip for Damian.. with Damian for example with 16 years.. we can see a taller damian without this problem..

----------


## rui no onna

> 


I'm a BBxRae fan but that pic is super cute. XD

----------


## dietrich

> Attachment 49170
> 
> Oh, hey there, handsome <3


Hey there handsome indeed. 

Hes kind of too pretty. Why doesn't he have any scars? and that sneer isn't menacing enough. 

Anyway I'm too excited to care Damian cleans up nice and Injustice is nearly here.

----------


## dietrich

Found this video of some of his gears and moves




Swampthing, RedHood or Damian. Who to main can't decide.

Love ST moves and redHood looks epic but Robin is so fast and his agility and men the juggling. His moves are a dream and those sword sounds are just sweet.

*Theatricality and Deception* Son

----------


## fanfan13

> Found this video of some of his gears and moves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swampthing, RedHood or Damian. Who to main can't decide.
> 
> Love ST moves and redHood looks epic but Robin is so fast and his agility and men the juggling. His moves are a dream and those sword sounds are just sweet.
> 
> *Theatricality and Deception* Son


God he is just so sick!!! his swordplay... you know I'm weak with sword and God seeing his moves just made me gawked.

----------


## fanfan13

> Hey there handsome indeed. 
> 
> Hes kind of too pretty. Why doesn't he have any scars? and that sneer isn't menacing enough. 
> 
> Anyway I'm too excited to care Damian cleans up nice and Injustice is nearly here.


To be honest when I was watching the mobile story mode on youtube and saw him talking to Batman with that provoking smirk, I wanted to punch that pretty face of his, but I love Damian too much for that lol 

The facial expressions in that game is just that good.

----------


## dietrich

> God he is just so sick!!! his swordplay... you know I'm weak with sword and God seeing his moves just made me gawked.


I KNOW RIGHT. WHY OH WHY DOESN'T HE HAVE HIS SWORD IN THE COMICS ANYMORE!?  :Mad: . 

I really love the sword.

----------


## dietrich

> To be honest when I was watching the mobile story mode on youtube and saw him talking to Batman with that provoking smirk, I wanted to punch that pretty face of his, but I love Damian too much for that lol 
> 
> The facial expressions in that game is just that good.


Lol maybe someone should. Grownup Damian should have a scar. Make him different from the other Batboys like that white patch of hair that Jason used to have. I thought that was neat. Very Voltron Shiro.

----------


## dietrich

> I'm a BBxRae fan but that pic is super cute. XD


Do you think that puppy at the end of Judas Contract points to budding romance between the two?

----------


## dietrich

> 


That's so sweet. 

Yea for Damian and granddad [the less evil one]


That scan is just heartbreaking.


Edit
Nice avatar Sparkles. I love Nora.

----------


## dietrich

> Happy for see Maya again but Poor Damian... 
> 
> I hope that in the next timeskip for Damian.. with Damian for example with 16 years.. we can see a taller Damian without this problem..


I kind of like him small except for when he becomes Batman then I want him like Multiversity proportions.

----------


## dietrich

This makes me really really want a B&R book now. Damian and his dad in this is just such fun and Damian makes some very good points in this





Also it looks like we have a retcon. The circumstances in which Damian and Bruce parted ways has been changed.
Now where is Dick? 
What happened to him?
This story is already shaping up to be better than the last.
Damian makes some very good points here.

----------


## fanfan13

> This makes me really really want a B&R book now. Damian and his dad in this is just such fun and Damian makes some very good points in this


Damian's exact smirk at 6:38 as I talked about before that I wanted to punch lol

So this video shows that Damian has always disagreed with how Batman "No Kill" rule but refrained, until he saw Superman and decided to side with him. I haven't finished reading the first Injustice comics yet (still at the first issues) but what I read over the comments is that it was Dick's death that made Batman disowned him and thus he sided with Superman. So which one is true?

And God, the hate in the comment section in the youtube site is just unbearable.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian's exact smirk at 6:38 as I talked about before that I wanted to punch lol
> 
> So this video shows that Damian has always disagreed with how Batman "No Kill" rule but refrained, until he saw Superman and decided to side with him. I haven't finished reading the first Injustice comics yet (still at the first issues) but what I read over the comments is that it was Dick's death that made Batman disowned him and thus he sided with Superman. So which one is true?
> 
> And God, the hate in the comment section in the youtube site is just unbearable.


It looks like they retconed the comics completely cos in the comics Nightwing goes with them to Arkham which is where the accident happened.
Damian kills Zaszz in year 4 or 5 after he killed Alfred and it did it a different way.
Also Superman's origins have been changed.

Yeah Youtube comments sections are not the best mainly trolls and uninformed folks.

This Damian is still OC and an extreme version just like WW Superman and most characters in Injustice but I'm intrigued by the changes and anything that means Damian didn't kill Dick is welcome.
that really hurt Damian with casuals and gamers who don't read comics but love robin ie Dick.

That stupid accident in the 1st game created a lot of hostility for damian from the GA

----------


## fanfan13

> It looks like they retconed the comics completely cos in the comics Nightwing goes with them to Arkham which is where the accident happened.
> Damian kills Zaszz in year 4 or 5 after he killed Alfred and it did it a different way.
> Also Superman's origins have been changed.
> 
> Yeah Youtube comments sections are not the best mainly trolls and uninformed folks.
> 
> This Damian is still OC and an extreme version just like WW Superman and most characters in Injustice but I'm intrigued by the changes and anything that means Damian didn't kill Dick is welcome.
> that really hurt Damian with casuals and gamers who don't read comics but love robin ie Dick.
> 
> That stupid accident in the 1st game created a lot of hostility for damian from the GA


But one of Damian's intros in injustice 2 has Damian saying "it was an accident!" referring to Dick. Maybe it's still canon after all.

But yeah I'm sick of people commenting on a post showing Dick and Damian's close relationship in main continuity with "b-but Damian killed Dick."

----------


## Alycat

Damian becoming Nightwing/killing Dick in Injustice was super bad timing because it coincided with Damian's death in the comics and it being an accident wasn't shown till later. It the latter was more clear then it would be easier for people to sympathize I believe.

----------


## dietrich

> But one of Damian's intros in injustice 2 has Damian saying "it was an accident!" referring to Dick. Maybe it's still canon after all.
> 
> But yeah I'm sick of people commenting on a post showing Dick and Damian's close relationship in main continuity with "b-but Damian killed Dick."


You know I don't know why DC work so had at turning people off their characters.

The robin fan base is already very divided
Damian is a very divisive character anyway
Dick Grayson is one of DCs most well known and beloved characters. To the world he is Robin. a small number of the GA just got to know Jason and Damian and don't know them well. 
Why have an already divisive new character kill a beloved well known character in such a way and then do that horrible bait and switch?
Gamer's don't read comics. very few people do as far as those gamers and anyone else casually viewing these comments know Damian is the robin who killed beloved original and then took his mantle for lolz.

I'm not kidding that's how Screenrant's guide to Injustice described it for noobs. Damian the murderous son of Batman killed Dick and then for Lolz took his Nightwing outfit. [Fyi if you want to be depressed check out some of their Damian articles. It's full of falsehoods and bias according to them Damian died because he broke his promise to his dad not to kill and then got himself killed WHAT]

This is how DC thought this was a good way to introduce noobs to their new Robin!
Look what they did to Tim in the nu52. How do you turn a fan favourite to such an unpopular nonentity? What is the logic in that?
It's not even like Dick's death added anything to the story. It was pointless and only served to piss off fans and turn noobs against Damian.

Maybe they want Damian to be the bad boy dangerous Robin the robin you love to hate and it worked and it made him very well known and notorious and it generates lots of publicity and talk and as Oscar Wilde said the only thing worse that people talking about you is people not talking about you.

It could be worse.
Poor tim when the Screenrant channel presenter has to use google to remember your name during a panel video discussion about bringing the Batfamily into the DCEU even though you had a successful and long run as Robin.
At least they don't need to google Damian's name. The general public who he is. That's something I guess

----------


## CPSparkles

> You know I don't know why DC work so had at turning people off their characters.
> 
> The robin fan base is already very divided
> Damian is a very divisive character anyway
> Dick Grayson is one of DCs most well known and beloved characters. To the world he is Robin. a small number of the GA just got to know Jason and Damian and don't know them well. 
> Why have an already divisive new character kill a beloved well known character in such a way and then do that horrible bait and switch?
> Gamer's don't read comics. very few people do as far as those gamers and anyone else casually viewing these comments know Damian is the robin who killed beloved original and then took his mantle for lolz.
> 
> I'm not kidding that's how Screenrant's guide to Injustice described it for noobs. Damian the murderous son of Batman killed Dick and then for Lolz took his Nightwing outfit. [Fyi if you want to be depressed check out some of their Damian articles. It's full of falsehoods and bias according to them Damian died because he broke his promise to his dad not to kill and then got himself killed WHAT]
> ...


It was such a bad call and like you said it wasn't essential to the plot nor did it impact the direction of the story in any relevant way since it was a secondary plot point.
They could have just had Damian join Clark like in the video above and still had the desired conflict but with happier fans since Dick would still be around.

It was a waste of a great character [Dick] and a hack job on a new one [Damian].

The video was very interesting but how much stuff has changed cos Starfire is in the game and Green Arrow is in the game though he died last time.

If Green Arrow and Starfire are here then why isn't Dick?

Edit
Thank you. I love Nora. So you watch RWBY?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Attachment 49170
> 
> Oh, hey there, handsome <3


He is very handsome here

----------


## CPSparkles

> Do you think that puppy at the end of Judas Contract points to budding romance between the two?


I like to think so

----------


## CPSparkles

> I'm a BBxRae fan but that pic is super cute. XD


I think they make such a lovely couple and love their relationship in the animated universe.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I personally don't feel that much bothered because I'm not a parent yet and my own parents are very dear to me, so if they're no longer with me I imagine their mementos would be a great gift for me. But that's me.
> 
> I really hope so. It's ironic Bruce speaks of Damian dearly but spends little time with him, in fact Damian has implied he feels lonely because of it. Even Dick stated that it affects Damian the worst. I hope I can see more of father and son moments to assure us that things are great between them.
> 
> Duke is going to have his own solo book? That's news for me.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing that made the relationship between Damian and Tim interesting was their mutual bitterness due to their first meetings (sometimes it even got me mad too). Now that it's essentially gone, I don't exactly know what to make of their current relationship and, as you said, they only had few interactions before Tim was taken away by Oz, so perhaps they still don't get along well but they definitely regard each other without their pre-new 52 animosity. Their tension in New 52 that I remember is when Damian confronted Tim in B&R to make Tim admitted that he was no better than Damian. 
> ...



Yeah Duke is getting his own solo after metal I think.

I hope we get more Tim and Damian when Tim gets back because I want to know what the deal is. The few scenes they had in 52 Damian treated him like he does people who aren't Dick, Bruce and Alfred. Though he does seem to like and have more respect for Jason than Tim maybe because they have had more meaningful interactions than Tim and Damian.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian becoming Nightwing/killing Dick in Injustice was super bad timing because it coincided with Damian's death in the comics and it being an accident wasn't shown till later. It the latter was more clear then it would be easier for people to sympathize I believe.


Yep or they could have just not killed Dick.

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah Duke is getting his own solo after metal I think.
> 
> I hope we get more Tim and Damian when Tim gets back because I want to know what the deal is. The few scenes they had in 52 Damian treated him like he does people who aren't Dick, Bruce and Alfred. Though he does seem to like and have more respect for Jason than Tim maybe because they have had more meaningful interactions than Tim and Damian.


Yes i enjoy his scene's with Jason and want to see more of that relationship.

----------


## dietrich

> It was such a bad call and like you said it wasn't essential to the plot nor did it impact the direction of the story in any relevant way since it was a secondary plot point.
> They could have just had Damian join Clark like in the video above and still had the desired conflict but with happier fans since Dick would still be around.
> 
> It was a waste of a great character [Dick] and a hack job on a new one [Damian].
> 
> The video was very interesting but how much stuff has changed cos Starfire is in the game and Green Arrow is in the game though he died last time.
> 
> If Green Arrow and Starfire are here then why isn't Dick?
> 
> ...


I'm hoping that since Kori and Ollie are around Dick might be around as well. 

Yeah i love Rwby.
Ironwood and Crow are my favs. Ironwood in particular.

----------


## dietrich

@ fergus
Look what i found

Thought your daughter might enjoy Ladybug meets Supersons if she is a fan of both

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

Some more for fergus

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

Damian discovers blond guy's identity

----------


## dietrich



----------


## Fergus

> @ fergus
> Look what i found
> 
> Thought your daughter might enjoy Ladybug meets Supersons if she is a fan of both


Thanks so much mate. She's going to be so chuffed. Thank you

----------


## Fergus

> This makes me really really want a B&R book now. Damian and his dad in this is just such fun and Damian makes some very good points in this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also it looks like we have a retcon. The circumstances in which Damian and Bruce parted ways has been changed.
> Now where is Dick? 
> What happened to him?
> ...


WHAT!!!!! The video is not here.

A retcon? I have to go find this.

----------


## dietrich

> Thanks so much mate. She's going to be so chuffed. Thank you


Welcome ...

----------


## Fergus

> 


Ahh His very own Ginger

----------


## dietrich

> WHAT!!!!! The video is not here.
> 
> A retcon? I have to go find this.


Yeah it looks like from the story mode. but they've been taking the videos down but check Youtube

----------


## Fergus

> Found this video of some of his gears and moves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swampthing, RedHood or Damian. Who to main can't decide.
> 
> Love ST moves and redHood looks epic but Robin is so fast and his agility and men the juggling. His moves are a dream and those sword sounds are just sweet.
> 
> *Theatricality and Deception* Son


Theatricality and Deceotion indeed mate. He moves are so good. Main for sure.
love his gear and moves Epic

----------


## Fergus

> You know I don't know why DC work so had at turning people off their characters.
> 
> The robin fan base is already very divided
> Damian is a very divisive character anyway
> Dick Grayson is one of DCs most well known and beloved characters. To the world he is Robin. a small number of the GA just got to know Jason and Damian and don't know them well. 
> Why have an already divisive new character kill a beloved well known character in such a way and then do that horrible bait and switch?
> Gamer's don't read comics. very few people do as far as those gamers and anyone else casually viewing these comments know Damian is the robin who killed beloved original and then took his mantle for lolz.
> 
> I'm not kidding that's how Screenrant's guide to Injustice described it for noobs. Damian the murderous son of Batman killed Dick and then for Lolz took his Nightwing outfit. [Fyi if you want to be depressed check out some of their Damian articles. It's full of falsehoods and bias according to them Damian died because he broke his promise to his dad not to kill and then got himself killed WHAT]
> ...


!000% that was such a F**K up on the part of the creators. 

Lol at Google search T** maybe his next identy should be Nobody.

 Looks like Damian was right he is "Easy to forget Robin"

----------


## pansy

> Ahh His very own Ginger


Damian / Colin would be so beautiful. We need a # 68 earth for that to happen.

----------


## Fergus

> Damian / Colin would be so beautiful. We need a # 68 earth for that to happen.


I like Colin he was a cool character.

Why a # 68 earth?

----------


## dietrich

> !000% that was such a F**K up on the part of the creators. 
> 
> Lol at Google search T** maybe his next identy should be Nobody.
> 
>  Looks like Damian was right he is "Easy to forget Robin"


Haha  Good idea. Shame that identity already belongs to a far cooler character.

----------


## Fergus

> Haha  Good idea. Shame that identity already belongs to a far cooler character.


Like all his other identites ever so business as usual for him then.

----------


## pansy

> I like Colin he was a cool character.
> 
> Why a # 68 earth?


Even loving the idea Damian will never be gay in the main universe.

----------


## Aahz

> This makes me really really want a B&R book now. Damian and his dad in this is just such fun and Damian makes some very good points in this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also it looks like we have a retcon. The circumstances in which Damian and Bruce parted ways has been changed.
> Now where is Dick? 
> What happened to him?
> ...


So does this mean that Damian appears only in the Flashbacks?

----------


## Cuthbert

> So does this mean that Damian appears only in the Flashbacks?


Actually apparently he appears in the story mode as Nightwing, which I think is awesome cause I loved the idea of Damian as Nightwing and was bummed to see him go back to being Robin for Injustice 2.

----------


## adrikito

> this makes me really really want a b&r book now. Damian and his dad in this is just such fun and damian makes some very good points in this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also it looks like we have a retcon. The circumstances in which damian and bruce parted ways has been changed.
> Now where is dick? 
> What happened to him?
> ...


i prefer that idiot death than grayson.

----------


## KrustyKid

> 


I really like this one.

----------


## dietrich

> Actually apparently he appears in the story mode as Nightwing, which I think is awesome cause I loved the idea of Damian as Nightwing and was bummed to see him go back to being Robin for Injustice 2.


You know looking at his gear there isn't  Nightwing one. There is one that is similar but it still has an R.
 Personally I hope Dick is back as Nightwing he's death was so stupid and unnecessary.

Really looking forward to this. Damian is just a beast in this. Love his gameplay so much.

----------


## dietrich

> I really like this one.


I love these two so much. Morrison is a genius putting these two together. Dick is like the spoonful of sugar to go with Damian's medince. For a lot of fans who found Damian too much of an edge lord Dick made him nicer softer.

He made annoying adorable.

----------


## Cuthbert

> You know looking at his gear there isn't  Nightwing one. There is one that is similar but it still has an R.
>  Personally I hope Dick is back as Nightwing he's death was so stupid and unnecessary.
> 
> Really looking forward to this. Damian is just a beast in this. Love his gameplay so much.


Yeah gameplay wise it seems like he can only be Robin (although I still think there may be a skin or unlockable or something that lets you play him as Nightwing down the line). But what I said was that he appears in the story mode as Nightwing, as an NPC.  Dick is dead in the Injustice universe and personally I hope he stays that way.

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah gameplay wise it seems like he can only be Robin (although I still think there may be a skin or unlockable or something that lets you play him as Nightwing down the line). But what I said was that he appears in the story mode as Nightwing, as an NPC.  Dick is dead in the Injustice universe and personally I hope he stays that way.


Oh okay now I get it. That's interesting and means Dick did Die once again.  I wonder how they kill him off this time?

Also

Ahem..... BOO BOO HISS !!!!

Why do you want Dick to stay dead? 

I hated that Dick died so needlessly and in such a pointless manner. It didnt add much to the Injustice story and it turned a lot f people against Damian.

I can't wait for this game to arrive so can get full details of all the changes they made.

----------


## oasis1313

I just hope the game "canon" doesn't make its way into the comics.

----------


## Cuthbert

> Oh okay now I get it. That's interesting and means Dick did Die once again.  I wonder how they kill him off this time?
> 
> Also
> 
> Ahem..... BOO BOO HISS !!!!
> 
> Why do you want Dick to stay dead? 
> 
> I hated that Dick died so needlessly and in such a pointless manner. It didnt add much to the Injustice story and it turned a lot f people against Damian.
> ...



What do you mean "Dick did die once again"?  Are you referring to his death in the comics and the fact that the Injustice 2 story contradicts it?  'Cause his death in the Injustice universe precedes his death in the Injustice comic.  In the story for the first game it is revealed that Damian killed Dick and became the new Nightwing.

Again, I don't know whether you're referring to the comic or the game, but I'm guessing it's the former.  I thought Dick's death added a lot to both Batman and Damian's character arcs.  Damian's guilt pushes him away from his father and down a darker path, while the fact that Batman holds Dick's death against Damian adds a layer to his character by showing a character flaw.  The fact that it was an accident makes it all the more tragic, and is truer to the relationship between Dick and Damian in the comics.   

As for why I want I want Dick to stay dead, I just generally dislike when characters come back to life.  It's something that you kind of have to put up with in the main continuity, but in else worlds stories like Injustice I think everyone who dies should stay dead.

----------


## oasis1313

> Oh okay now I get it. That's interesting and means Dick did Die once again.  I wonder how they kill him off this time?
> 
> Also
> 
> Ahem..... BOO BOO HISS !!!!
> 
> Why do you want Dick to stay dead? 
> 
> I hated that Dick died so needlessly and in such a pointless manner. It didnt add much to the Injustice story and it turned a lot f people against Damian.
> ...


At least Dan Didio was happy with it.

----------


## Alycat

> Oh okay now I get it. That's interesting and means Dick did Die once again.  I wonder how they kill him off this time?
> 
> Also
> 
> Ahem..... BOO BOO HISS !!!!
> 
> Why do you want Dick to stay dead? 
> 
> I hated that Dick died so needlessly and in such a pointless manner. It didnt add much to the Injustice story and it turned a lot f people against Damian.
> ...


Actually it added quite a bit to Bruce and Damian's story and falling out. There is nothing wrong with being against Injustice Damian because he is horrible due to how he grew up. Now you could say. His developments should've happened in game instead of the comics but that's no reason to take it out whatsoever unless you just wanted him to remain with Bruce for some reason.

----------


## Red obin

So Damian's shaders in Injustice 2 have zome pretty cool names inspired by other Robins such as a Blue/Yellow shader caled Nightwing's flight, a grey shader called Agent 37 and a white :Stick Out Tongue: (?) shader called Red Robin.Screen Shot 2017-05-14 at 16.31.03.jpg

----------


## CPSparkles

Robins

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Maps

----------


## fanfan13

> What do you mean "Dick did die once again"?  Are you referring to his death in the comics and the fact that the Injustice 2 story contradicts it?  'Cause his death in the Injustice universe precedes his death in the Injustice comic.  In the story for the first game it is revealed that Damian killed Dick and became the new Nightwing.
> 
> Again, I don't know whether you're referring to the comic or the game, but I'm guessing it's the former.  I thought Dick's death added a lot to both Batman and Damian's character arcs.  Damian's guilt pushes him away from his father and down a darker path, while the fact that Batman holds Dick's death against Damian adds a layer to his character by showing a character flaw.  The fact that it was an accident makes it all the more tragic, and is truer to the relationship between Dick and Damian in the comics.   
> 
> As for why I want I want Dick to stay dead, I just generally dislike when characters come back to life.  It's something that you kind of have to put up with in the main continuity, but in else worlds stories like Injustice I think everyone who dies should stay dead.


I'm just going to say I'm sick every time I see a post (in Instagram for example) about how close the relationship between Dick and Damian in the MAIN continuity there will always be those trolls who comment: "but Damian killed Dick" 

or the worst one: "you will change your opinion because he killed Dick in Injustice"

and no one talks that it was an accident. when I was still a noob I thought Damian actually murdered Dick.




> So Damian's shaders in Injustice 2 have zome pretty cool names inspired by other Robins such as a Blue/Yellow shader caled Nightwing's flight, a grey shader called Agent 37 and a white(?) shader called Red Robin.Attachment 49340


lol Agent 37  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cuthbert

> I'm just going to say I'm sick every time I see a post (in Instagram for example) about how close the relationship between Dick and Damian in the MAIN continuity there will always be those trolls who comment: "but Damian killed Dick" 
> 
> or the worst one: "you will change your opinion because he killed Dick in Injustice"
> 
> and no one talks that it was an accident. when I was still a noob I thought Damian actually murdered Dick.
> 
> 
> 
> lol Agent 37



Yeah I get that.  I think I've seem stuff like that on YouTube comments.  Stuff like, "Damian is such a brat."  "Fuck you Damian." etcetera.  

It's certainly annoying to see people bash a character you love, especially when they clearly don't really know who/what they're talking about.  But I don't think that we should let whiny people who have never picked up a comic book prevent story tellers from telling cool/unique stories.  For instance, I hated when people got all up in arms when the arc started with Captain America as a Hydra agent.  I love seeing unique/fresh takes on characters we know.

Honestly, I wouldn't even be mad if Damian murdered Dick.  It would have had to be handled more delicately.  It couldn't have happened in year 1, but if we saw the relationship between Dick and Damian deteriorate over the course of 4-5 years to the point where they get into a fight and Damian murders Dick, I would have been cool with that.  I prefer the way it was handled, though.  Making it an accident preserves the close relationship between Dick and Damian and gives Damian another reason to turn his back on his father to join Superman.

Anyway, yeah I agree it sucks seeing Damian get bashed so hard by the Injustice fanbase, but I think there's so much to love about Damian in Injustice.  I love seeing him embrace his League of Assassins heritage with his costume/sword (hell, I'd like to see him with a sword more often in the main continuity.  Yeah it's a lethal weapon, but he uses those little dagger things all the time and those are just as deadly).  And I also love seeing him as Nightwing.  Those are two things that we're not going to see in the main continuity any time soon, so I'm happy to see them in Injustice.

----------


## WonderNight

yeah one of the things that is annoying about fans sometimes is it they won't let elseworld storys be elseworlds.

----------


## adrikito

> Robins


HAHAHAH.. I think that I see this before..




> Damian and Maps



hmmmmmmmm.... I don´t like this... Is Maps with Man Body...  :Frown:

----------


## CPSparkles

I don't think she's is in a man's body maybe  Maps just isn't busty. 
Personally i just saw Maps dressed in a suit. Sure she is androgynous but I still think she is female

----------


## fanfan13

> Yeah I get that.  I think I've seem stuff like that on YouTube comments.  Stuff like, "Damian is such a brat."  "Fuck you Damian." etcetera.  
> 
> It's certainly annoying to see people bash a character you love, especially when they clearly don't really know who/what they're talking about.  But I don't think that we should let whiny people who have never picked up a comic book prevent story tellers from telling cool/unique stories.  For instance, I hated when people got all up in arms when the arc started with Captain America as a Hydra agent.  I love seeing unique/fresh takes on characters we know.
> 
> Honestly, I wouldn't even be mad if Damian murdered Dick.  It would have had to be handled more delicately.  It couldn't have happened in year 1, but if we saw the relationship between Dick and Damian deteriorate over the course of 4-5 years to the point where they get into a fight and Damian murders Dick, I would have been cool with that.  I prefer the way it was handled, though.  Making it an accident preserves the close relationship between Dick and Damian and gives Damian another reason to turn his back on his father to join Superman.
> 
> Anyway, yeah I agree it sucks seeing Damian get bashed so hard by the Injustice fanbase, but I think there's so much to love about Damian in Injustice.  I love seeing him embrace his League of Assassins heritage with his costume/sword (hell, I'd like to see him with a sword more often in the main continuity.  Yeah it's a lethal weapon, but he uses those little dagger things all the time and those are just as deadly).  And I also love seeing him as Nightwing.  Those are two things that we're not going to see in the main continuity any time soon, so I'm happy to see them in Injustice.


Youtube is even worse. I usually don't let the hate get into me, as long as they keep it in the right place.

I honestly am not too fond of Damian's character in Injustice comics but yeah I agree his costumes and sword in injustice 2 look so badass. His moves and sword play are sick. I can see some people who hate him can't help but acknowledge his awesomeness in Injustice 2. I'm a bit sad that the main continuity Damian doesn't use sword anymore  :Frown: 




> yeah one of the things that is annoying about fans sometimes is it they won't let elseworld storys be elseworlds.


THIS. This is the problem I have with those trolls.




> I don't think she's is in a man's body maybe  Maps just isn't busty. 
> Personally i just saw Maps dressed in a suit. Sure she is androgynous but I still think she is female


I think the same as you. Although Maps has never looked androgynous to me, but then again I barely know anything about her.

----------


## pansy

> Robins


Damian is buttercup? Oww. Youtube has the worst comments on any subject.Damian clearly manipulated by super.

----------


## dietrich

> What do you mean "Dick did die once again"?  Are you referring to his death in the comics and the fact that the Injustice 2 story contradicts it?  'Cause his death in the Injustice universe precedes his death in the Injustice comic.  In the story for the first game it is revealed that Damian killed Dick and became the new Nightwing.
> 
> Again, I don't know whether you're referring to the comic or the game, but I'm guessing it's the former.  I thought Dick's death added a lot to both Batman and Damian's character arcs.  Damian's guilt pushes him away from his father and down a darker path, while the fact that Batman holds Dick's death against Damian adds a layer to his character by showing a character flaw.  The fact that it was an accident makes it all the more tragic, and is truer to the relationship between Dick and Damian in the comics.   
> 
> As for why I want I want Dick to stay dead, I just generally dislike when characters come back to life.  It's something that you kind of have to put up with in the main continuity, but in else worlds stories like Injustice I think everyone who dies should stay dead.


Well yes. 

It did not add enough in my opinion. I like the direction in the video above where Damian calls Bruce on his BS about not killing bad guys yet he is willing to fatally injure them. Questioning why a serial killer deserves to live. This is something one would expect from a Robin who was raised by the LOA and it still adds to the characters. 

Damian joining the Regime because he fell out with his dad makes him look like a petulant kid without a mind of his own.

Damian joining the Regime based on his principles/ideology shows that he has character. He is taking this direction because he believes in it not out of spite.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian is buttercup? Oww. Youtube has the worst comments on any subject.Damian clearly manipulated by super.


Yeah Youtube is just full of trolls so I don't really pay attention to those.

I love Buttercup Damian and Dick looks so cute as Bubbles.

----------


## dietrich

> I just hope the game "canon" doesn't make its way into the comics.


I actually won't mind if dictator superman in the main comics but no Damian killing Dick Grayson. That's something I never want to see.

----------


## dietrich

> Even loving the idea Damian will never be gay in the main universe.


Not likely. I don't even think he'll age in main continuity.

Also yes Colin was a very interesting character. I hope we see him in the future.

----------


## dietrich

> 


This is cute. I love the portrait on the wall.

----------


## CPSparkles

@Adirikito

Maybe this will clear it up it's from the same artist.

----------


## Alycat

> Well yes. 
> 
> It did not add enough in my opinion. I like the direction in the video above where Damian calls Bruce on his BS about not killing bad guys yet he is willing to fatally injure them. Questioning why a serial killer deserves to live. This is something one would expect from a Robin who was raised by the LOA and it still adds to the characters. 
> 
> Damian joining the Regime because he fell out with his dad makes him look like a petulant kid without a mind of his own.
> 
> Damian joining the Regime based on his principles/ideology shows that he has character. He is taking this direction because he believes in it not out of spite.


It wasn't just a regular falling out though. His dad basically disowned him for Dicks accidental death. I also don't think Damian would have left if he had Dick still alive on his side since it was shown how much he cared about Alfred still despite joining the regime. Ideals doesn't work because we have no proof that he would act on them without being forced to like he was. Daimian defecting the way he has now helps show how Bruce also mishandled the situation with letting down his other child. He looks like a petulant kid because he was a petulant kid who's father gave up on him in a moment of grief. Also a good parallel towards Superman who lost his kid before they were born and an excellent in your face moment to have him be the father figure for Bruce's kid who left him.

----------


## dietrich

> It wasn't just a regular falling out though. His dad basically disowned him for Dicks accidental death. I also don't think Damian would have left if he had Dick still alive on his side since it was shown how much he cared about Alfred still despite joining the regime. Ideals doesn't work because we have no proof that he would act on them without being forced to like he was. Daimian defecting the way he has now helps show how Bruce also mishandled the situation with letting down his other child. He looks like a petulant kid because he was a petulant kid who's father gave up on him in a moment of grief. Also a good parallel towards Superman who lost his kid before they were born and an excellent in your face moment to have him be the father figure for Bruce's kid who left him.


I see what you mean but I still don't like it for the amount of hate and infamy it brought Damian it wasn't wort it. Dc scarified a new character image for the sake of drama in an else world story.

I want Damian  Wayne as a character to endure and to do that he needs the support of non comic readers and gamers. The changes in the new story mode work just as well without the character assassination of Damian Wayne.

Damian killing Dick wasn't that important a part of the injustice story, Damian joining Superman isn't a big part of the story either. They didn't change or affect the on going story in anyway heck the Injustice story would still carry on if Dick and Damian weren't even part of the story in the 1st place.

Everyone already knows Batman is a questionable and flawed father/character. We've always known this from the day he dressed Dick in that outfit and let him fight grown men so his reaction added nothing. 

I just think it was a bad decision all around.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## Alycat

> I see what you mean but I still don't like it for the amount of hate and infamy it brought Damian it wasn't wort it. Dc scarified a new character image for the sake of drama in an else world story.
> 
> I want Damian  Wayne as a character to endure and to do that he needs the support of non comic readers and gamers. The changes in the new story mode work just as well without the character assassination of Damian Wayne.
> 
> Damian killing Dick wasn't that important a part of the injustice story, Damian joining Superman isn't a big part of the story either. They didn't change or affect the on going story in anyway heck the Injustice story would still carry on if Dick and Damian weren't even part of the story in the 1st place.
> 
> Everyone already knows Batman is a questionable and flawed father/character. We've always known this from the day he dressed Dick in that outfit and let him fight grown men so his reaction added nothing. 
> 
> I just think it was a bad decision all around.


I disagree. Most of Injustice focused of Superman,Batman, and the League, but I like that other minor characters were given histories of how they got to the sides they did and why. The real problem is it being regulated to the comic and not in the game. In game IJ1 makes it seem like the death was on purpose and he just betrayed Batman for no reason.

That said DC really does need to make some changes in  order to get Damian to appeal outside of comics, although Supersons is a good slow start. I said this in another thread about Jason, but its amazing how popular and accepted he is in the mainstream through the animated movie, Arkham Knight, and now Injustice. Only Dick gets that much love with Tim being nonexsistent and Damian being hated. I'm fine with Injustice but they dropped the ball with the animated movies. That was his time to be introduced and shine, but they failed horribly by ignoring why people like him in the comics to begin with. Shunting the other robins, doing Dick wrong, making him obnoxious and powerful, focusing on him and Bruce, etc Like maybe one  of those would be okay, but put together made a bad impression that only fueled whatever hate he got from I justice.

----------


## Cuthbert

> I see what you mean but I still don't like it for the amount of hate and infamy it brought Damian it wasn't wort it. Dc scarified a new character image for the sake of drama in an else world story.
> 
> I want Damian  Wayne as a character to endure and to do that he needs the support of non comic readers and gamers. The changes in the new story mode work just as well without the character assassination of Damian Wayne.
> 
> Damian killing Dick wasn't that important a part of the injustice story, Damian joining Superman isn't a big part of the story either. They didn't change or affect the on going story in anyway heck the Injustice story would still carry on if Dick and Damian weren't even part of the story in the 1st place.
> 
> Everyone already knows Batman is a questionable and flawed father/character. We've always known this from the day he dressed Dick in that outfit and let him fight grown men so his reaction added nothing. 
> 
> I just think it was a bad decision all around.



I think that's a little ridiculous.  You shouldn't not like something just because of what other people think of it.  I think his story in the first year of Injustice was great.

Also saying that Injustice is a character assassination of Damian Wayne is a bit absurd to me.  I actually think it has been very true to the character.  I can very easily see Damian going down this path had Batman not had enough time to raise him and turn him into a more sympathetic/empathetic individual.  In the main continuity, Damian has had a huge character arc and the Damian in today's comics would never join the Injustice Superman.  But in Injustice, Damian did not have that arc because the events of the story prevented it.

I think saying that Damian Wayne was character assassinated in a story that has Superman leveling cities and murdering heroes is just ridiculous.  It's an elseworlds story.  The characters are supposed to be different, that's what makes it interesting.

I think it's a great story for Damian.  I love seeing this alternate version of him where Bruce was unable to save him in time and he continues down the path that The League of Assassins started him on.

----------


## dietrich

> I think that's a little ridiculous.  You shouldn't not like something just because of what other people think of it.  I think his story in the first year of Injustice was great.
> 
> Also saying that Injustice is a character assassination of Damian Wayne is a bit absurd to me.  I actually think it has been very true to the character.  I can very easily see Damian going down this path had Batman not had enough time to raise him and turn him into a more sympathetic/empathetic individual.  In the main continuity, Damian has had a huge character arc and the Damian in today's comics would never join the Injustice Superman.  But in Injustice, Damian did not have that arc because the events of the story prevented it.
> 
> I think saying that Damian Wayne was character assassinated in a story that has Superman leveling cities and murdering heroes is just ridiculous.  It's an elseworlds story.  The characters are supposed to be different, that's what makes it interesting.
> 
> I think it's a great story for Damian.  I love seeing this alternate version of him where Bruce was unable to save him in time and he continues down the path that The League of Assassins started him on.


I do not like that part of Injustice simply because I find it to be bad, not true to Damian's character and just a F**k you to fans of Damian and Dick Grayson. I think that direction sucks the fact that it made non comic readers dislike Damian is just another reason why it is bad.

The new direction where he leaves because he believes in the way the Regime operates is true to Damian. Damian is quite pragmatic and his upbringing with the LOA means that he would be sympathetic to Superman's cause they did  not have to give more reasons for his defection.

It might be ridiculous to you but not to me and not to the public.
The public already knows Superman as as the big blue boyscout hero. That is the image they have of him and that is due to years and years of stories cementing that in their minds.
This was their introduction to Damian and that impression will stick regardless of whether it is an elseworld or not. It was a bad move and I believe this is why they've made changes in the Injustice 2 story mode to make him more sympathetic.

Having characters do shitty things is okay when they are well established and well known is okay having a new character do something shitty in his 1st appearance is stupid also else world means exactly nothing to a no comic reader.

----------


## dietrich

> I disagree. Most of Injustice focused of Superman,Batman, and the League, but I like that other minor characters were given histories of how they got to the sides they did and why. The real problem is it being regulated to the comic and not in the game. In game IJ1 makes it seem like the death was on purpose and he just betrayed Batman for no reason.
> 
> That said DC really does need to make some changes in  order to get Damian to appeal outside of comics, although Supersons is a good slow start. I said this in another thread about Jason, but its amazing how popular and accepted he is in the mainstream through the animated movie, Arkham Knight, and now Injustice. Only Dick gets that much love with Tim being nonexsistent and Damian being hated. I'm fine with Injustice but they dropped the ball with the animated movies. That was his time to be introduced and shine, but they failed horribly by ignoring why people like him in the comics to begin with. Shunting the other robins, doing Dick wrong, making him obnoxious and powerful, focusing on him and Bruce, etc Like maybe one  of those would be okay, but put together made a bad impression that only fueled whatever hate he got from I justice.


I actually really like animated Damian. Son of Batman got me into comics and I know the same is true with a number of new guys on here. 
Dc can be such screw ups sometimes and don't handle their properties well sometimes. As much as people like to complain about animated Damian they still bought the films.

----------


## CPSparkles

This is what I want between Damian and Tim.

Hug and make up

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Tim in Kingdom





teeramiseuu.tumblr.com/

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

> Damian and Tim in Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teeramiseuu.tumblr.com/


Nice Damian takes Gotham.

----------


## dietrich

Again with this egg top. so Dc we want more sleepover's or maybe just more cross over between the Super and Bat verse

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## pansy

Second time Damian  chained this year.Attachment 49414

----------


## CPSparkles

Ha this issue looks so good

----------


## adrikito

> 


awesome TT image. In the end... I will accept the new Raven hairstyle




> 


Damian and Steph here... I like this.

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian Wayne

----------


## pansy

Damian has a "happy ending" in injustice 2

----------


## adrikito

> Damian has a "happy ending" in injustice 2


Despite I am fan of Sinestro.. Better than the Injustice 1 ending...
Damian.jpg

But from now on, the world will know me as... Batman.

----------


## pansy

> Despite I am fan of Sinestro.. Better than the Injustice 1 ending...
> Damian.jpg
> 
> But from now on, the world will know me as... Batman.


He needs a robin now.

----------


## fanfan13

*spoilers:*
OMG DAMIAN HAS A 100% BIOLOGICAL SISTER!!!!
*end of spoilers*

Well in Injustice 2 comic that is.

----------


## fanfan13

> *spoilers:*
> OMG DAMIAN HAS A 100% BIOLOGICAL SISTER!!!!
> *end of spoilers*
> 
> Well in Injustice 2 comic that is.


*spoilers:*
...or maybe only his half biological sister. Maybe she's not the daughter of Bruce Wayne Batman but is the daughter of impostor Batman (she's using guns!). That makes more sense because the impostor Batman is revealed to be in alliance with Talia. In fact they are there specifically to release Damian from the prison.

if impostor Batman is Jason Todd then...

ok, that's insane. I'm not going to continue.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## pansy

> *spoilers:*
> ...or maybe only his half biological sister. Maybe she's not the daughter of Bruce Wayne Batman but is the daughter of impostor Batman (she's using guns!). That makes more sense because the impostor Batman is revealed to be in alliance with Talia. In fact they are there specifically to release Damian from the prison.
> 
> if impostor Batman is Jason Todd then...
> 
> ok, that's insane. I'm not going to continue.
> *end of spoilers*


I do not trust a person with a half-shaved head :Stick Out Tongue:  
And Damian acted so good "free my friends".

----------


## fanfan13

> I do not trust a person with a half-shaved head 
> And Damian acted so good "free my friends".


haha yeah me too  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Batman would be proud if he knew that. Damian's "killing rule" is only directed to the ones he thinks deserve it, obviously not some prison guards.

I'm now convinced Injustice 2 comic ignores the game, the same way the game retcons the comic.

----------


## pansy

> haha yeah me too 
> 
> Batman would be proud if he knew that. Damian's "killing rule" is only directed to the ones he thinks deserve it, obviously not some prison guards.
> 
> I'm now convinced Injustice 2 comic ignores the game, the same way the game retcons the comic.


Damian is so handsome. How old are you? 18? 19?

----------


## KrustyKid

> 


Anything but the chocolate!!

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Damian has a "happy ending" in injustice 2


Technically everyone does.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> *spoilers:*
> ...or maybe only his half biological sister. Maybe she's not the daughter of Bruce Wayne Batman but is the daughter of impostor Batman (she's using guns!). That makes more sense because the impostor Batman is revealed to be in alliance with Talia. In fact they are there specifically to release Damian from the prison.
> 
> if impostor Batman is Jason Todd then...
> 
> ok, that's insane. I'm not going to continue.
> *end of spoilers*


Bleh, of all the stories they could have come up for Damian they go this route? One thing I severely dislike about Injustice comics is that they ignore everyone on the actual game roster and focus on others. In the first series Deathstroke and Killer Frost were non entities, Bane only showed up for one lame arc in Year 5 and Damian only popped from time to time so that you could remember what a detestable jerk he is. Finally he's getting a story and he has to share it with this character and its likely to be tied to impostor Batman/Jason.

----------


## Fergus

> *spoilers:*
> OMG DAMIAN HAS A 100% BIOLOGICAL SISTER!!!!
> *end of spoilers*
> 
> Well in Injustice 2 comic that is.


Yeah that was quite the twist.

----------


## Fergus

> Bleh, of all the stories they could have come up for Damian they go this route? One thing I severely dislike about Injustice comics is that they ignore everyone on the actual game roster and focus on others. In the first series Deathstroke and Killer Frost were non entities, Bane only showed up for one lame arc in Year 5 and Damian only popped from time to time so that you could remember what a detestable jerk he is. Finally he's getting a story and he has to share it with this character and its likely to be tied to impostor Batman/Jason.


What so Talia had a kid with Jason? It gets more and more like a daytime soap.

----------


## Aahz

> What so Talia had a kid with Jason? It gets more and more like a daytime soap.


If they had a kid, it could hardly be that old.

----------


## Fergus

> If they had a kid, it could hardly be that old.


Her growth could have been accelerated I mean it is Talia Eugenics are sort of her thing

----------


## darkseidpwns

> What so Talia had a kid with Jason? It gets more and more like a daytime soap.


I dunno, she was called the daughter of the Bat. She's probably Bruce's child because it makes more sense both on a conceptual and story telling level. But this is Injustice so you never know. I'm just annoyed that this is the best they could do for Damian, she failed to make an impression beyond being eviler Damian except with boobs which is pointless anyway because this Damian is a bloodthirsty prick to begin with.

As for Jason, the moment his mask comes off he will tossed in to the trash can which further annoys me. The mystery of "killer troll Batman" has become more important to Jason than his actual character.

----------


## fanfan13

> I dunno, she was called the daughter of the Bat. She's probably Bruce's child because it makes more sense both on a conceptual and story telling level. But this is Injustice so you never know. I'm just annoyed that this is the best they could do for Damian, she failed to make an impression beyond being eviler Damian except with boobs which is pointless anyway because this Damian is a bloodthirsty prick to begin with.
> 
> As for Jason, the moment his mask comes off he will tossed in to the trash can which further annoys me. The mystery of "killer troll Batman" has become more important to Jason than his actual character.


...I honestly don't like it either. I thought I was the only one. I don't know what to make of this comic. And I read in an article, she's not going to be the only new character the writer will be coming up with.

I hope the impostor Batman is not Jason, but just Bruce's clone or something.

----------


## adrikito

> *spoilers:*
> OMG DAMIAN HAS A 100% BIOLOGICAL SISTER!!!!
> *end of spoilers*
> 
> Well in Injustice 2 comic that is.


WHAT? Bah... If she is not daughter of Bruce I am not interested.. I hate the AlGhul Family.

----------


## Fergus

> I dunno, she was called the daughter of the Bat. She's probably Bruce's child because it makes more sense both on a conceptual and story telling level. But this is Injustice so you never know. I'm just annoyed that this is the best they could do for Damian, she failed to make an impression beyond being eviler Damian except with boobs which is pointless anyway because this Damian is a bloodthirsty prick to begin with.
> 
> As for Jason, the moment his mask comes off he will tossed in to the trash can which further annoys me. The mystery of "killer troll Batman" has become more important to Jason than his actual character.


Bruce's kid? oh well can't wait to see more. It is very disappointing seeing them do the same Arkam Knight thing with Jason. Is that really all this character can do?
There is more to Jason's character than inferiority complex and Bruce issue's I just wish they would move him past this. Just give the dude his own life already.

The Batman that kills thing. Haven't we seen that before? at least 2 other robins turned into Batmen who killed  so it's not even unique.
I was hoping that he would be part of the resistance not Talia's lap dog.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> ...I honestly don't like it either. I thought I was the only one. I don't know what to make of this comic. And I read in an article, she's not going to be the only new character the writer will be coming up with.
> 
> I hope the impostor Batman is not Jason, but just Bruce's clone or something.


Yeah, as it is she's just Damian with a sex change, boring and I hate characters who always existed. I'm probably being harsh but this character failed to make any impression and Percy already covered this idea in his Teen Titans with Mara.

----------


## rev516

'Daughter of the Bat' confirms that it's Bruce's daughter.

Mixed feelings on this one

----------


## adrikito

> 'Daughter of the Bat' confirms that it's Bruce's daughter.
> 
> Mixed feelings on this one


hmmm.. But like Damian with Bruce, she will be like a clone of his mother.... 

I should not worry about this... This is not something important for the principal universe of DC..

----------


## Aioros22

> Bruce's kid? oh well can't wait to see more. It is very disappointing seeing them do the same Arkam Knight thing with Jason. *Is that really all this character can do*?
> There is more to Jason's character than inferiority complex and Bruce issue's I just wish they would move him past this. Just give the dude his own life already.
> 
> The Batman that kills thing. Haven't we seen that before? at least 2 other robins turned into Batmen who killed  so it's not even unique.
> I was hoping that he would be part of the resistance not Talia's lap dog.


Obviously not (you have 4 volumes already to tell the difference), but this is just Injustice`s version of UTRH if it turns out to be Jason. For the them lot he was dead and now seemingly back. That`s the iconic starting point before he gets to be Red Hood, which we know he is in the game.

----------


## Fergus

> Obviously not (you have 4 volumes already to tell the difference), but this is just Injustice`s version of UTRH if it turns out to be Jason. For the them lot he was dead and now seemingly back. That`s the iconic starting point before he gets to be Red Hood, which we know he is in the game.


I get what you're saying but feels like they keep pushing him into this role it's so boring and predictable. Injustice was their chance to do something bold and fresh with his character like they have with every single character in this but they just regurgitate.

I really hope this kid is his because that would be something new and interesting they are doing with him. I don't want him to be just a goon also how fun would it be if Jason had a kid with Talia? It lines up with his desire to be Bruce.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## Aioros22

> I get what you're saying but feels like they keep pushing him into this role it's so boring and predictable. Injustice was their chance to do something bold and fresh with his character like they have with every single character in this but they just regurgitate.
> 
> I really hope this kid is his because that would be something new and interesting they are doing with him. I don't want him to be just a goon also how fun would it be if Jason had a kid with Talia? It lines up with his desire to be Bruce.


It`s a sort of playing safe with narrative. Bruce`s road to become Batman remains largely the same across media and retelings, so does Damian`s introduction to his father. Or Dick`s change into Nigthwing. I would be open to something different, as AK was at the time or even radically different but it comes with the territory. At least we know it`s something transitory, his road leads to something else. 

That being said, I`d be interested in the kid being his because it adds a brand new element that`s going to shake things up. In fact, I`m wishing she`s his. Be bold and daring.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## fanfan13

> Yeah, as it is she's just Damian with a sex change, boring and I hate characters who always existed. I'm probably being harsh but this character failed to make any impression and Percy already covered this idea in his Teen Titans with Mara.


Right? Elseworld or not, it doesn't make sense Damian doesn't know anything about her existence. So far I'm not impressed and I demand more logical explanations about her. 

I hope she will never be brought into the main continuity. 




> 'Daughter of the Bat' confirms that it's Bruce's daughter.
> 
> Mixed feelings on this one


I hope she's not Bruce's daughter. I don't fancy the implication like Talia stored Bruce's sperm or something. It makes me cringe. I hope she's someone else's or perhaps clone Bruce's daughter instead. I'd much prefer the impostor Batman, whoever he is, to be the father.

----------


## Fergus

> It`s a sort of playing safe with narrative. Bruce`s road to become Batman remains largely the same across media and retelings, so does Damian`s introduction to his father. Or Dick`s change into Nigthwing. I would be open to something different, as AK was at the time or even radically different but it comes with the territory. At least we know it`s something transitory, his road leads to something else. 
> 
> That being said, I`d be interested in the kid being his because it adds a brand new element that`s going to shake things up. In fact, I`m wishing she`s his. Be bold and daring.


I really want the girl to his, can you imagine Bruce and Damian's reaction? Still waiting for the moment when Damian finds out the Jason possibly lost his virginity to his mum.

I don't now why the arrival of Starfire made me think we might be getting the Outlaws? maybe cos they were revealed together.

----------


## Fergus

> Right? Elseworld or not, it doesn't make sense Damian doesn't know anything about her existence. So far I'm not impressed and I demand more logical explanations about her. 
> 
> I hope she will never be brought into the main continuity.


I don't see that happening.

----------


## Fergus

> 


cute
.........

----------


## Fergus

Thomas, Bruce and damian

----------


## rev516

Thats the most beautiful thing I have ever seen. ^

----------


## fanfan13

> Thomas, Bruce and damian





> Thats the most beautiful thing I have ever seen. ^


absolutely :")

----------


## adrikito

> Thomas, Bruce and damian




i like this image.. 3 generations here.


Today I received one image of Supersons of one friend(I don´t know him, like the users here).. Seems that someone did a pervert story with those 2.. Not gay, this image that I see is the cover.. 

The influence of DC Supersons comic with only 4 chapters(today) is very strong..

----------


## fanfan13

> i like this image.. 3 generations here.
> 
> 
> Today I received one image of Supersons of one friend(I don´t know him, like the users here).. Seems that someone did a pervert story with those 2.. Not gay, this image is the cover.. 
> 
> The influence of DC Supersons comic with only 4 chapters(today) is very strong..


And there are a number of NC-17 fanfictions of them already (they are aged up in most of them of course)

Talking about Super Sons, the latest issue was super fun! There's a lot more actions than the last issue and the conclusion to the arc was simple yet solid.

*spoilers:*
Damian once again showed his intelligence in this issue. So, the thing he did to the robot's head was sending a message to Lex Luthor. The way SuperLex arrived on scene reminded me a lot of angry Superdad in Superman issue 10.

Damian might only be a flesh and blood (and could flip a lot) compared to the hybrid superpowered Jon, but no one should underestimate his strategic thinking, Mini-Batman indeed.

No matter what, it's still weird to see Lex Luthor acted like a real super hero...

I love when Damian said, Robin's Batman's better half.

In the end I laughed so hard at the last page. The Brave and The Bald are already waiting inside Jon's room. The boys are sooooo in trouble (although on Alfred's part he's probably upset because Damian dragged Jon in his shenanigan). Whatever happens in the room will lead to the fights inside the Batcave. I'm so hype!
*end of spoilers*

Can't wait for the next issue!

----------


## dietrich

> Thomas, Bruce and damian


This is lovely. 3 generations of Wayne

----------


## dietrich

> And there are a number of NC-17 fanfictions of them already (they are aged up in most of them of course)
> 
> Talking about Super Sons, the latest issue was super fun! There's a lot more actions than the last issue and the conclusion to the arc was simple yet solid.
> 
> *spoilers:*
> Damian once again showed his intelligence in this issue. So, the thing he did to the robot's head was sending a message to Lex Luthor. The way SuperLex arrived on scene reminded me a lot of angry Superdad in Superman issue 10.
> 
> Damian might only be a flesh and blood (and could flip a lot) compared to the hybrid superpowered Jon, but no one should underestimate his strategic thinking, Mini-Batman indeed.
> 
> ...


Damian was indeed 100% mini Batman in this. I love his confidence and how he is unfazed by anything and is 3 steps ahead at all times.
I also love how he was able to manipulate and use Lex to his advantage with such ease.

----------


## adrikito

> And there are a number of NC-17 fanfictions of them already (they are aged up in most of them of course)


Yeah, but Supersons and John are.... very recent things(before rebirth, he was less famous)... I never imaginated that someone would create a +18 story with the name of Supersons with those 2 participating.. Unlike John, Damian is a character with many years of history, with him I am not surprised.

Is a NO NUDE cover but don´t put this here because I don´t want problems(Although they only kiss a woman) and I don´t have the story..  

*ABOUT SUPERSONS 4:*




> Ok... Good..
> 
> -Both captured.. Good memories of old Bat-series
> -The kidd want to destroy the JL
> *-DAMIAN CAN SEE THE FUTURE.*. 
> -Luthor appearance.. Luthor evil face when he destroys the robin and superboy robots.
> -I AM ROBIN.. Batman´s better Half..
> -Funny moment of Superboy vs Amazo Superboy..
> -Damian funny face talking about FAMILY.. With Sara helping
> ...

----------


## fanfan13

Moving on to Teen Titans (I've just realized both titles came out at the same time, it's usually Super Sons first then TT for the next week), despite the serious atmosphere, to me it was a fun issue. Slow pace but I like it that way, a set up for the upcoming fight most likely to happen in the next issue.

*spoilers:*
Damian continued to be a Mini-Bat. He keeps tab on every Teen Titans, even put one in Titans HQ. Starfire was a bit upset and was about to talk to him about it, but however a jerk move it was, it answered the mystery on who took both Wallys. Can't help thinking the Teen Titans are a lot cooler than Titans are.

I remember I said I was a bit afraid of how Percy will write the Dick-Damian interaction but so far it was decent and consistent. Dick is the only one who manage to make Damian lost his argument and resort with a "tt":

Damian: "He's a villain. He's irredeemable."
Dick: "We took a chance on you, didn't we?"
Damian: "Tt. That's... different."

Then I laughed so hard at the part where Dick was being his usual: a natural leader to the Titans, but Damian...

Dick: "Okay, guys. Stay sharp. Deathstroke is one of the most dangerous men on the planet, so we need to stick--"
Damian: "TITANS, TOGETHER!"

lmaoooo Dami's sooo cute! And I love Roy's and Gar's reaction to it.

I like this issue mostly because of Damian. I know I'm biased but I really can't help it. He's just awesome!

Bonus:

Dick: "Wally, wake up damn it!"
Damian: "Should I slap him? I'd be happy to slap him."
*end of spoilers*

Despite his jerkiness, Damian is the best!!

----------


## fanfan13

> Damian was indeed 100% mini Batman in this. I love his confidence and how he is unfazed by anything and is 3 steps ahead at all times.
> I also love how he was able to manipulate and use Lex to his advantage with such ease.


Right? I love how that side of Damian is greatly explored in Super Sons. He's a natural tactician indeed.




> Yeah, but Supersons and John are.... very recent things(before rebirth, he was less famous)... I never imaginated that someone would create a +18 story with the name of Supersons with those 2 participating, too soon.. Unlike John, Damian is a character with many years of history, with him I am not surprised..


Maybe because some fans just can't resist the Superbat theme that is heavy on them. Also, even I can't deny they have a great chemistry together despite their differences. The compliment each other in the way that is different from the Dick-Damian is yet almost similar to Damian-Steph or Damian-Kara one. Hard to clearly explain but I hope you get my point.

----------


## adrikito

> Despite his jerkiness, Damian is the best!!


Even the TT treated to save him when he was trapped by Donna..

TITANS TOGETHER

*MY FAVORITE IMAGE OF TT CHAPTER:

*TTS.jpg



LONG LIVE TO *SPEEDSTROKE*

----------


## adrikito

> Maybe because some fans just can't resist the Superbat theme that is heavy on them. Also, even I can't deny they have a great chemistry together despite their differences. The compliment each other in the way that is different from the Dick-Damian is yet almost similar to Damian-Steph or Damian-Kara one. Hard to clearly explain but I hope you get my point.


*I think that... My friend would send me that because .... He knows my hate for Talia..*

Kara.... She was my FAVORITE CHARACTER of Injustice 2... The second Batman, he was the first but Kara made me change of option, even if the player use superman side(fatal ending for Batman), she is in the good side against superman..

..Kara was friend of Damian?... I remember one image for Internet with KARA(BUNNY costume) with Damian... That happen in the comics?

----------


## fanfan13

> Even the TT treated to save him when he was trapped by Donna..
> 
> 
> 
> LONG LIVE TO *SPEEDSTROKE*


oh yeah how can I forget that part! I am so happy the Teen Titans are always ready to defend him :') After all no matter how harsh it sounds, Damian tells the truth.

lmao at Speedstroke! Nice name you came up with.




> Kara.... She was my FAVORITE CHARACTER of Injustice 2... The second Batman, he was the first but Kara made me change of option, even if the player use superman side(fatal ending for Batman), she is in the good side against superman..
> 
> ..Kara was friend of Damian?... I remember one image for Internet with KARA(BUNNY costume) with Damian... That happen in the comics?


Yeah Damian met Kara before. They had a dynamic almost the same as Damian-Jon. He was being a jerk to super as usual, but in the end it was implied by Dick that Damian actually had a crush towards Supergirl. Dick said she was out of his league and Damian just responded with "shut up"

I forgot which issue was it. I'm certain its pre-New 52 because Dick was still Batman but I can't remember whether it's in Superman/Batman or Supergirl.

----------


## Alycat

Injustice was once again enjoyable and Damian is fun to play as. A little less enthusiastic about the TT issue. Is sort of jarring after last Nightwing issue although it wasn't too bad. Supersons was pretty good, but the fanart and fics that its spawned have been made it even more painful to sort through non gross Damian stuff.




> I really want the girl to his, can you imagine Bruce and Damian's reaction? Still waiting for the moment when Damian finds out the Jason possibly lost his virginity to his mum.
> 
> I don't now why the arrival of Starfire made me think we might be getting the Outlaws? maybe cos they were revealed together.


I jope we arent getting the Outlaws cause that would mean they put in Roy over Nightwing.

----------


## fanfan13

> Injustice was once again enjoyable and Damian is fun to play as. A little less enthusiastic about the TT issue. Is sort of jarring after last Nightwing issue although it wasn't too bad. Supersons was pretty good, but the fanart and fics that its spawned have been made it even more painful to sort through non gross Damian stuff.


eh I thought the Dick-Damian in TT was good enough. It didn't contradict what we previously had in Nightwing. Of course we can't expect it to be explored like how it was in Nightwing because the focus isn't about them anymore. However, I can still say it was good. Especially the part where Damian talked about how irredeemable Deathstroke is but Dick made his usual mature comeback that had only got Damian to resort to "tt". It reminded me a lot about that scene inside the Batmobile in Nightwing where they talked about Bruce not only has to be Batman, but also has other roles in his life that he has to balance.

----------


## Alycat

> eh I thought the Dick-Damian in TT was good enough. It didn't contradict what we previously had in Nightwing. Of course we can't expect it to be explored like how it was in Nightwing because the focus isn't about them anymore. However, I can still say it was good. Especially the part where Damian talked about how irredeemable Deathstroke is but Dick made his usual mature comeback that had only got Damian to resort to "tt". It reminded me a lot about that scene inside the Batmobile in Nightwing where they talked about Bruce not only has to be Batman, but also has other roles in his life that he has to balance.


You know what I think my disappointment with the overall issue was effecting me a bit. Going back over it, your right yeah  interactions are just fine. It's everything else in the issue that has me feeling meh. Like things are happening too fast and too slow at the same time. The crossover really needs to get going but I also feel like we needed more of the Teen Titans as a team before the crossover happened.

----------


## dietrich

> *I think that... My friend would send me that because .... He knows my hate for Talia..*
> 
> Kara.... She was my FAVORITE CHARACTER of Injustice 2... The second Batman, he was the first but Kara made me change of option, even if the player use superman side(fatal ending for Batman), she is in the good side against superman..
> 
> ..Kara was friend of Damian?... I remember one image for Internet with KARA(BUNNY costume) with Damian... That happen in the comics?


Yes Damian guest starred in a few issues of Supergirl you should check them out.

----------


## dietrich

> Even the TT treated to save him when he was trapped by Donna..
> 
> TITANS TOGETHER
> 
> *MY FAVORITE IMAGE OF TT CHAPTER:
> 
> *TTS.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


I love that also love when he said Titans Together or something like that.

----------


## dietrich

> Injustice was once again enjoyable and Damian is fun to play as. A little less enthusiastic about the TT issue. Is sort of jarring after last Nightwing issue although it wasn't too bad. Supersons was pretty good, but the fanart and fics that its spawned have been made it even more painful to sort through non gross Damian stuff.


Picking up mine tomorrow can't wait. I wish I had holidays booked so can play non stop.
Superson's is just Yaoi wetdream. Those content started even before Superman#10. The internet does love a bit of Superbat and Robins so I wasn't remotely surprised when I saw the stuff being put out there. Like you say the draw back is that it makes it more painful sorting through to find suitable stuff but I guess that the joys of the internet for you.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## fanfan13

> You know what I think my disappointment with the overall issue was effecting me a bit. Going back over it, your right yeah  interactions are just fine. It's everything else in the issue that has me feeling meh. Like things are happening too fast and too slow at the same time. The crossover really needs to get going but I also feel like we needed more of the Teen Titans as a team before the crossover happened.


That I agree. Teen Titans just got dragged in this crossover for the sake of Priest telling an origin for Deathstroke, without having their own development first. Like one of the posters had commented in another thread, Teen Titans needs an arc or two to deepen their relationship before being involved in this crossover.

Now that we know Wally II is going to quit TT and join Slade, honestly it doesn't have anymore emotional impact than things will only get messy within the team.




> I love that also love when he said Titans Together or something like that.


I love it more because Damian interrupted Dick when he shouted that out loud and only Roy commented about it.

----------


## Godlike13

I did not like how Damian and Dick were in TT, and Donna having to step in to tell Damian to show respect because he was the first Robin. Are you kidding me with this?

----------


## fanfan13

> I did not like how Damian and Dick were in TT, and Donna having to step in to tell Damian to show respect because he was the first Robin. Are you kidding me with this?


I think Dick-Damian was decent enough (I'm talking about their interaction here) but about Donna... maybe she just doesn't know better?

----------


## Alycat

> I did not like how Damian and Dick were in TT, and Donna having to step in to tell Damian to show respect because he was the first Robin. Are you kidding me with this?


Yeah I dont  get what they were going for with Donna. Or with Kory in that one part with Donna. At least Garth and Aqualad were cool!

----------


## dietrich

> I did not like how Damian and Dick were in TT, and Donna having to step in to tell Damian to show respect because he was the first Robin. Are you kidding me with this?


I didn't like Damian accusing Dick right away and calling him a traitor. Being a Bat he should be accustomed to people keeping things close to their chest and he knows Dick. Knows his character so should know that he isn't like that and if he is keeping secrets then he must have good reason.

Aside from that didn't mind too much how they were. I just put it down to the circumstances.

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah I dont  get what they were going for with Donna. Or with Kory in that one part with Donna. At least Garth and Aqualad were cool!


Yeah I would love Jackson and Garth to bond a bit. Maybe Garth could share some superheroing tips with the new guy.

----------


## adrikito

Ok, I see the Injustice 2 chapter 6... Damian sister is like one daughter of Red Hood(with two guns).. With the Batsymbol in the face dishonoring that symbol.... Poor Injustice Batman, the  last 2 chapters of this comic are a nightmare for him..  :Frown:   :Frown: 

Damian is more cute and femenine as a girl.  :Wink:  She is like one soldier girl.. She can´t match Maya:

mayas.jpg


*Fortunately, we don´t have any Batman descendant slave of the League of Assassins  or as a Batman Villain in the real comics continuity.*

----------


## ayanestar

> I didn't like Damian accusing Dick right away and calling him a traitor. Being a Bat he should be accustomed to people keeping things close to their chest and he knows Dick. Knows his character so should know that he isn't like that and if he is keeping secrets then he must have good reason.


Damian wasn't Damian in the issue, it's the only explanation I have for it. It simply makes no sense for Damian to act this way. Starfire and Donna were weird as well but at least Garth and Jackson had a cute moment and the art was nice. I'm still optimistic but the whole story feels a bit rushed.

----------


## KrustyKid

> I didn't like Damian accusing Dick right away and calling him a traitor. Being a Bat he should be accustomed to people keeping things close to their chest and he knows Dick. Knows his character so should know that he isn't like that and if he is keeping secrets then he must have good reason.
> 
> Aside from that didn't mind too much how they were. I just put it down to the circumstances.


You hit it right on the nail

----------


## darkseidpwns

RISE OF THE DEMON” finale! As past and present collide, Bruce Wayne witnesses the culmination of his legacy. In a shocking twist, the Demon is not Ra’s al Ghul. Can his successor be persuaded to stop his plans for worldwide destruction? Will Terry be able to overcome the destructive influence of the new Batman costume and hold on to his soul? High up on a Tibetan mountaintop, the answers will be revealed.

Better start bracing yourselves people. I also saw a preview for the upcoming issue in which an Ubu wannabe was whining about Terry being Batman, why would he care? unless...

----------


## darkseidpwns

http://www.comicosity.com/exclusive-...tman-beyond-8/

Preview

----------


## adrikito

DAMNIT... John should be Superman Beyond and Damian a villain again(like injustice), sucessor of his stupid Al Ghul family.  :Mad:   :Mad:  *I PREFER HIM DEATH IN THIS WORLD... DC only see one adult damian as a villain.*..  :Mad: 
*
I am going to leave batman beyond comic NOW..*  I am not interested in another world with Damian as a villain..* I prefer the OLD BATMAN/JL BEYOND WORLD.. I will be happy if this comic is cancelled soon.*

----------


## Katana500

> DAMNIT... John should be Superman Beyond and Damian a villain again(like injustice), sucessor of his stupid Al Ghul family.   *I PREFER HIM DEATH IN THIS WORLD... DC only see one adult damian as a villain.*.. 
> *
> I am going to leave batman beyond comic NOW..*  I am not interested in another world with Damian as a villain..* I prefer the OLD BATMAN/JL BEYOND WORLD.. I will be happy if this comic is cancelled soon.*


Im not a huge fan of Batman beyond full stop. They really shkuld just remove Bruce and the Rest of the batfamily from it and just have it so far in the future after they are already dead. Cause all Batman Beyond does it make them all look bad. Its also a pretty depressing future cause Bruce never has any happiness and the whole batfamily are driven away.

Is batman beyond in another universe or something.  Cause i dont really like it as a future

----------


## pansy

> Im not a huge fan of Batman beyond full stop. They really shkuld just remove Bruce and the Rest of the batfamily from it and just have it so far in the future after they are already dead. Cause all Batman Beyond does it make them all look bad. Its also a pretty depressing future cause Bruce never has any happiness and the whole batfamily are driven away.
> 
> Is batman beyond in another universe or something.  Cause i dont really like it as a future


You represented me completely.Damian and evil because as ALWAYS Terry only that can save Bruce.

----------


## Aioros22

With the current season of everyone turning evil I half expect a Jason meme with glasses popping soon:

"I was the big bad wolf before it was cool"

----------


## darkseidpwns

> DAMNIT... John should be Superman Beyond and Damian a villain again(like injustice), sucessor of his stupid Al Ghul family.   *I PREFER HIM DEATH IN THIS WORLD... DC only see one adult damian as a villain.*.. 
> *
> I am going to leave batman beyond comic NOW..*  I am not interested in another world with Damian as a villain..* I prefer the OLD BATMAN/JL BEYOND WORLD.. I will be happy if this comic is cancelled soon.*


That's harsh, Damian is part of the Al Ghul legacy and its a legitimate story telling device, far more than Injustice where most problems could be solved by a simple talk. I'm interested in seeing this version of Damian and I dont think he'll be some angry young man cliche. This world was ravaged by Brother Eye so who knows what happened. I think Damian will redeem the League and use it as a force for good at the end of the arc, the solicit seems to hint at it. Infact the villain of the arc seems to be the suit itself.

I'll reserve judgment till the arc is complete, this could be a great look at a Damian who took a different path due to different circumstances but remains the same person. Cant say that for Injustice and Jurgens isn't the type of writer who pisses on another character for the heck of it. Hopefully this arc will be about Bruce and Damian mending fences.

----------


## Fergus

> Ok, I see the Injustice 2 chapter 6... Damian sister is like one daughter of Red Hood(with two guns).. With the Batsymbol in the face dishonoring that symbol.... Poor Injustice Batman, the  last 2 chapters of this comic are a nightmare for him..  
> 
> Damian is more cute and femenine as a girl.  She is like one soldier girl.. She can´t match Maya:
> 
> mayas.jpg
> 
> 
> *Fortunately, we don´t have any Batman descendant slave of the League of Assassins  or as a Batman Villain in the real comics continuity.*


This is nice.

----------


## Fergus

> That's harsh, Damian is part of the Al Ghul legacy and its a legitimate story telling device, far more than Injustice where most problems could be solved by a simple talk. I'm interested in seeing this version of Damian and I dont think he'll be some angry young man cliche. This world was ravaged by Brother Eye so who knows what happened. I think Damian will redeem the League and use it as a force for good at the end of the arc, the solicit seems to hint at it. Infact the villain of the arc seems to be the suit itself.
> 
> I'll reserve judgment till the arc is complete, this could be a great look at a Damian who took a different path due to different circumstances but remains the same person. Cant say that for Injustice and Jurgens isn't the type of writer who pisses on another character for the heck of it. Hopefully this arc will be about Bruce and Damian mending fences.


Hear Hear. I'm looking forward to seeing what they do with him. Damian is as much Wayne as he is Al Ghul.  Everything focuses on him being the Son of the Bat and that side of his legacy I'm curious to see his other legacy explored. The Heir to the Demon.

I like the idea of him using the LOA for good or at lest trying to re purpose it or reform their ideology.

Injustce 1 was bad however I am happy to see that the creators took notice and made huge changes to make his character more sympathetic, relatable and likeable.

Injustice 2 Damian is 70% more likeable than IJ1. Right off the bat he makes a pretty compeling arguments and the core theme of Injustice. He gets you on side and he is much more fun. 

You understand his reasons for defecting well and you don't actually fault him [I didn't] There was logic in what he said though Superman and the Regime then took it too far just as Batman feared.

----------


## Fergus

> With the current season of everyone turning evil I half expect a Jason meme with glasses popping soon:
> 
> "I was the big bad wolf before it was cool"


Well no Damian is the original Big Bad Wolf since he was bad Very very Bad before Jason died and probably even before Jason ever donned Robin pants.


Damian is THE Big [short] Bad Wolf trying [learning] really hard not to eat Reds and Grandma's.

It looks like's he's fallen off the wagon in the Beyond Universe.

----------


## Fergus

> http://www.comicosity.com/exclusive-...tman-beyond-8/
> 
> Preview


Golly! This looks very promising.

I want to know what happened between Bruce and Damian. 

His right hand guy clearly believes Damian to be the right heir to the Throne so it must have been quite the fallout.

----------


## dietrich

> RISE OF THE DEMON finale! As past and present collide, Bruce Wayne witnesses the culmination of his legacy. In a shocking twist, the Demon is not Ras al Ghul. Can his successor be persuaded to stop his plans for worldwide destruction? Will Terry be able to overcome the destructive influence of the new Batman costume and hold on to his soul? High up on a Tibetan mountaintop, the answers will be revealed.
> 
> Better start bracing yourselves people. I also saw a preview for the upcoming issue in which an Ubu wannabe was whining about Terry being Batman, why would he care? unless...


I love that synopsis and the preview looks good. This has got me all excited. 
Everything points to it being a very interesting story.

Villain or Hero so long as his badass and the story is interesting then I'm down with Damian becoming the Demon's Head [for a while] in this not set future.

----------


## adrikito

> I'll reserve judgment till the arc is complete, this could be a great look at a Damian who took a different path due to different circumstances but remains the same person. Cant say that for Injustice and Jurgens isn't the type of writer who pisses on another character for the heck of it. Hopefully this arc will be about Bruce and Damian mending fences.


I am against this future created for *Futures Ends* since the begin... All the world has been destroyed for Brother Eye.. and now.... My character is the leader of the League of Assasins? No... 

This is the kind of character that.. He doesn´t think that he's a villain but he is.. For his actions.. I hate see the current Damian for then only bad futures for him..

*I prefer continue with the previous Beyond World(finished in JL beyond vol 2)... Now more than ever..*

----------


## kcomics

Damian Wayne is a fun character and much more kick-butt than Jason Todd. Damian was raised by the assassins at the Court of Owls, and he's the son of Talia and Batman. The character is also killed off, but Batman can't accept that, so he goes and confronts Darkseid to get his son back. What's kind of confusing, though, is why Batman disowned Damian for a while, since he clearly loved him. 

In some comics, young Damian reminds me of Scrappy Doo, not afraid to take on anything or anyone, even if they are several times his equal in physical or mental strength.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian Wayne is a fun character and much more kick-butt than Jason Todd. Damian was raised by the assassins at the Court of Owls, and he's the son of Talia and Batman. The character is also killed off, but Batman can't accept that, so he goes and confronts Darkseid to get his son back. What's kind of confusing, though, is why Batman disowned Damian for a while, since he clearly loved him. 
> 
> In some comics, young Damian reminds me of Scrappy Doo, not afraid to take on anything or anyone, even if they are several times his equal in physical or mental strength.


I am also guilty of seeing scrappy in him  :Smile: 

When do you mean disowned him? Are talking about Injustice or are the time when Bats wants to send him back to his mum?

Bruce clearly cares for him but I don't think he knows how to be a father so he doesn't know how to handle and nurture a kid like Damian.

Bruce is fighter. He is good at making strong fighters, solider.

Damian is already a very capable and seasoned fighter and very disciplined in everything that Batman can and usually teaches the young boys in his care.

Damian needs affection, love and social skills. He needs to be taught to be a child, to relax things Bruce unfortunately suck at. 

He also fears that Damian might grow to become a no nonsense no tolerance Batman which will be awful for Gotham.

But he has never disowned Damian in the main continuity.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## kcomics

> I am also guilty of seeing scrappy in him 
> 
> When do you mean disowned him? Are talking about Injustice or are the time when Bats wants to send him back to his mum?
> 
> Bruce clearly cares for him but I don't think he knows how to be a father so he doesn't know how to handle and nurture a kid like Damian.
> 
> Bruce is fighter. He is good at making strong fighters, solider.
> 
> Damian is already a very capable and seasoned fighter and very disciplined in everything that Batman can and usually teaches the young boys in his care.
> ...


Okay, let me post a link to the comic when I find it. There's one where Damian runs off to join the Court of Owls after being disowned by Bruce or something like that. Anyway, though, so much has been retconned, I'm willing to accept that it's now an Elseworld's story, along with most of what I remember of Batman growing up. 

DC should be ashamed of themselves.

----------


## darkseidpwns

@dietrich
@fergus
timthumb-6.jpg

Here's a better look at him

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Hear Hear. I'm looking forward to seeing what they do with him. Damian is as much Wayne as he is Al Ghul.  Everything focuses on him being the Son of the Bat and that side of his legacy I'm curious to see his other legacy explored. The Heir to the Demon.
> 
> I like the idea of him using the LOA for good or at lest trying to re purpose it or reform their ideology.
> 
> Injustce 1 was bad however I am happy to see that the creators took notice and made huge changes to make his character more sympathetic, relatable and likeable.
> 
> Injustice 2 Damian is 70% more likeable than IJ1. Right off the bat he makes a pretty compeling arguments and the core theme of Injustice. He gets you on side and he is much more fun. 
> 
> You understand his reasons for defecting well and you don't actually fault him [I didn't] There was logic in what he said though Superman and the Regime then took it too far just as Batman feared.


IJ 2 Damian was fodder sadly but then the same can be said for many other characters in the game. He just wasn't really much of a character in the game, here's hoping the comic tieinn does something worthwhile.

----------


## kcomics

It's my opinion that Batman has gotten too existential. Some of the storylines are WAY out there. Batman becoming a god, Batman going to Apocalypse to rescue his son, a series of crises that reset the continuity and constantly change the cannon timeline. Just STOP already! Tell one story and stick to it. They've retconned so many lovely story arcs and replaced them with bland generic filler, portal in the sky, big whoop.

----------


## adrikito

> 


Funny face

----------


## Korath

> @dietrich
> @fergus
> timthumb-6.jpg
> 
> Here's a better look at him


Clever look. When you forget the snoot, its looks kind of like a Bat's head.

----------


## Alycat

> Damian Wayne is a fun character and much more kick-butt than Jason Todd. Damian was raised by the assassins at the Court of Owls, and he's the son of Talia and Batman. The character is also killed off, but Batman can't accept that, so he goes and confronts Darkseid to get his son back. What's kind of confusing, though, is why Batman disowned Damian for a while, since he clearly loved him. 
> 
> In some comics, young Damian reminds me of Scrappy Doo, not afraid to take on anything or anyone, even if they are several times his equal in physical or mental strength.


I mean I like Damian as well but there's really no level of kick butt to put the Robins in since they do it in different ways. I do find it interesting that despit being the son of those people it's his relationship with non blood like Dick that has such a profound effect on him. That scrappy doo comparison makes me laugh because Scrappy is well known for being a hated and annoying character which is very much the view people have on Damian depending on what you know about him.

Also Injustice Damian is great gameplay wise guys if you haven't played it yet.

----------


## dietrich

> It's my opinion that Batman has gotten too existential. Some of the storylines are WAY out there. Batman becoming a god, Batman going to Apocalypse to rescue his son, a series of crises that reset the continuity and constantly change the cannon timeline. Just STOP already! Tell one story and stick to it. They've retconned so many lovely story arcs and replaced them with bland generic filler, portal in the sky, big whoop.


I liked the one where he went to Apokolips cos of what it signifies but you are right and you're not alone in thinking that. In fact there is a thread on here discussing that.

And this summer you have Metal  coming up. Every story has to the biggest and the craziest and will change Batman forever. Smh.
I really enjoyed the recent I am Bane storyline.

Hopefully the timeline gets restored once Rebirth is over. Reducing the timeline was stupid and Unnecessary lots of things don't add up.

----------


## dietrich

> @dietrich
> @fergus
> Attachment 49699
> 
> Here's a better look at him


Oh man that's what I'm talking about!

Is his wearing Anubis?

He looks epic. 
Very dramatic. What a way to make an entrance.

This story better be be good. I mean it looks good and it sounds good and Jurgens is a good writer so all thing's considered [fingers crossed]

I'm now super hyped.

----------


## dietrich

> I mean I like Damian as well but there's really no level of kick butt to put the Robins in since they do it in different ways. I do find it interesting that despit being the son of those people it's his relationship with non blood like Dick that has such a profound effect on him. That scrappy doo comparison makes me laugh because Scrappy is well known for being a hated and annoying character which is very much the view people have on Damian depending on what you know about him.
> 
> Also Injustice Damian is great gameplay wise guys if you haven't played it yet.


Yeah that is a view people had on him when he 1st arrived but thankfully Damian has since become very popular. Sure there are still some haters but  then again he is a character designed to make adapt, to change to go from bad to good. You were supposed to to hate him initially and then love him as he grows and that is exactly what happened.

Grant Morrison is a genius and Damian is a wonderful example and masterclass of how you build and craft a great fictional character.

And you know just like his father there are those who love to hate him. He was the bad guy killer Robin but he learning how to be good and just like Scrappy is little and dying for a fight but unlike Scrappy he is here to stay.

----------


## sakuyamons

Why are we comparing Damian with Scrappy does that make Dick Scooby.

I actually like what Tomasi and Gleason do with Damian way more than Morrison's Damian at times, but I don't hate Morrison's Damian cuz he gave us the Dick/Damian dynamic imo. I'd like to see a Batman and Robin title someday again, or maybe Nightwing and Robin.

----------


## fanfan13

> RISE OF THE DEMON finale! As past and present collide, Bruce Wayne witnesses the culmination of his legacy. In a shocking twist, the Demon is not Ras al Ghul. Can his successor be persuaded to stop his plans for worldwide destruction? Will Terry be able to overcome the destructive influence of the new Batman costume and hold on to his soul? High up on a Tibetan mountaintop, the answers will be revealed.
> 
> Better start bracing yourselves people. I also saw a preview for the upcoming issue in which an Ubu wannabe was whining about Terry being Batman, why would he care? unless...





> That's harsh, Damian is part of the Al Ghul legacy and its a legitimate story telling device, far more than Injustice where most problems could be solved by a simple talk. I'm interested in seeing this version of Damian and I dont think he'll be some angry young man cliche. This world was ravaged by Brother Eye so who knows what happened. I think Damian will redeem the League and use it as a force for good at the end of the arc, the solicit seems to hint at it. Infact the villain of the arc seems to be the suit itself.
> 
> I'll reserve judgment till the arc is complete, this could be a great look at a Damian who took a different path due to different circumstances but remains the same person. Cant say that for Injustice and Jurgens isn't the type of writer who pisses on another character for the heck of it. Hopefully this arc will be about Bruce and Damian mending fences.





> @dietrich
> @fergus
> Attachment 49699
> 
> Here's a better look at him


*braces myself hard*
*idk whether to feel afraid or excited*

----------


## fanfan13

> 


so that's how Damian sees his own family lol

----------


## sakuyamons

> so that's how Damian sees his own family lol


Everyone but Dick I guess  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Oh man that's what I'm talking about!
> 
> Is his wearing Anubis?
> 
> He looks epic. 
> Very dramatic. What a way to make an entrance.
> 
> This story better be be good. I mean it looks good and it sounds good and Jurgens is a good writer so all thing's considered [fingers crossed]
> 
> I'm now super hyped.


It's the same mask Ra's wore in BTAS, its commonly called the jackal mask.
Ras_mask.jpg

There was also an Elsewords story called Brother Hood of the Bat and its sequel League of Batmen featuring the son of Bruce and Talia called Tallant who turned the LOA in to League of Batmen, this may follow a similar path.

----------


## dietrich

> Why are we comparing Damian with Scrappy does that make Dick Scooby.
> 
> I actually like what Tomasi and Gleason do with Damian way more than Morrison's Damian at times, but I don't hate Morrison's Damian cuz he gave us the Dick/Damian dynamic imo. I'd like to see a Batman and Robin title someday again, or maybe Nightwing and Robin.


I like them both for different reasons.

Creating a biological son for Bruce but making him specifically for Dick [Bruce's 1st son] was brilliant and brings the family aspect of the Batman story full circle.  Batman is a story of family, of father's and son's. The family you lose and the family you find/make. Damian completes that circle.

Tomasi was still very much Grant's Damian. Tomasi brilliance was that his version of Bruce is a lot more nurturing more understanding and caring. His Bruce embraced fatherhood and tried very hard to be a good father.

I love both and both are beautiful but for different reasons/ways and that is a testament to Damian's brilliance as a character.

----------


## dietrich

> Everyone but Dick I guess


Dick is special but Damian cares for all his family even Talia and lets face it Family is love but sometimes also pain

----------


## dietrich

> It's the same mask Ra's wore in BTAS, its commonly called the jackal mask.
> Ras_mask.jpg
> 
> There was also an Elsewords story called Brother Hood of the Bat and its sequel League of Batmen featuring the son of Bruce and Talia called Tallant who turned the LOA in to League of Batmen, this may follow a similar path.


Well that's more for my reading list.

That mask is brilliant. It does look like Anubis the Jackal headed Egyptian God of mummification and the Afterlife. I like that already it references so much already which means Jurgens knows the material he is working with very well.

It looks like we are going fullon LOA here with all the theatricality, tradition and grandstanding. I love it.

----------


## dietrich

> *braces myself hard*
> *idk whether to feel afraid or excited*


Be excited fanfan Be very excited.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Dick is special but Damian cares for all his family even Talia and lets face it Family is love but sometimes also pain


Yes I like to think too. I hope we get to see more of Damian and Talia I'm curious where their relationship is heading and how he feels about the whole "Making clones of me and one such clone killing me"

I know it was sort of touched on in R:SOB but I would like an in depth look and Talia kind of glossed over it with the Back Pearl deus ex machina.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian wasn't Damian in the issue, it's the only explanation I have for it. It simply makes no sense for Damian to act this way. Starfire and Donna were weird as well but at least Garth and Jackson had a cute moment and the art was nice. I'm still optimistic but the whole story feels a bit rushed.


Somebody [the writers] didn't read the last Nightwing arc and don't get the relationship. I hope it gets better. Wally going off with Slade like that seems wrong. Everyone knows about stranger danger.

----------


## CPSparkles

> http://www.comicosity.com/exclusive-...tman-beyond-8/
> 
> Preview


This sounds interesting. Don't normally read Batman Beyond but I'll pick this up.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

RedBird and Wingman

----------


## adrikito

I like this images of Dick and Damian... Good images with Jason too..

----------


## Fergus

Yeah those are nice. In Injustice 2 it looks like Damian has the Red Nightwing amour.

Oh yeah Loving Injustice 2 by the way.

----------


## Fergus

> @dietrich
> @fergus
> Attachment 49699
> 
> Here's a better look at him


Nice!!!! That looks like the mask Ra's has in the cartoon.

That really is very cool. Is that blood on his staff?

I love this image with Bruce and Terry in the background and Damian coming between them.

Looks like thigs are gonna get personal in this arc.

----------


## Katana500

As we predicted... 

The August Solicit for batmam beyond all but confirms its Damain leading the League of Assasins

----------


## dietrich

> As we predicted... 
> 
> The August Solicit for batmam beyond all but confirms its Damain leading the League of Assasins


Yep and I'm hyped.

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah those are nice. In Injustice 2 it looks like Damian has the Red Nightwing amour.
> 
> Oh yeah Loving Injustice 2 by the way.


You know it.

----------


## dietrich

> 



Damian you dick using eye lotion to trick Grayson into shouting at Tim.

----------


## sakuyamons

> Damian you dick using eye lotion to trick Grayson into shouting at Tim.


Typical Damian  :Stick Out Tongue:  though Dick's red suit is still super ugly.

----------


## ayanestar

> Typical Damian  though Dick's red suit is still super ugly.


I always want to paint over the red suit with blue every time I see it in comics or fanarts lol

----------


## pansy

I'm assuming that Damian never lived with Dick in Batman beyond universe.

----------


## fanfan13

@adrikito
I remember you once asked about the comic where Damian met Kara. I found the comic while I was browsing through the tags in instagram. It's Superman/Batman #77.



Is that Josh Williamson the same person who is currently writing Flash Rebirth?

----------


## dietrich

> @adrikito
> I remember you once asked about the comic where Damian met Kara. I found the comic while I was browsing through the tags in instagram. It's Superman/Batman #77.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Josh Williamson the same person who is currently writing Flash Rebirth?


I believe so.

----------


## fanfan13

> Yeah those are nice. In Injustice 2 it looks like Damian has the Red Nightwing amour.
> 
> Oh yeah Loving Injustice 2 by the way.


I don't play the game, so is his gameplay available to watch on Youtube? 




> I'm assuming that Damian never lived with Dick in Batman beyond universe.


I don't know much about Beyond Universe. How much it differentiates with the main one?

----------


## dietrich

> I'm assuming that Damian never lived with Dick in Batman beyond universe.


LOL I'm guessing not. I always wondered what happened to the entire family  in the beyond verse. You get little spinets of information but I would really love an issue focused on just that.

----------


## fanfan13

> I believe so.


Sooo he's the one who wrote Damian having a crush towards Supergirl lololol

although




> *Nrama*: Is there a chance of true love between these two? After all, one of these characters thinks he's invincible and the other pretty much is. It's almost a match made in heaven...
> 
> *Williamson*: Hahaha. No.
> 
> Well… you never know. I always thought Ravager was more Damian’s speed, but Supergirl has qualities that Damian might eventually come to admire.
> 
> Some might mistake their witty banter for flirting but really it’s all distrust and awkward. Sometimes those kind of relationships lead to something romantic but I don’t think Supergirl would ever forgive herself if she let it come to that. Also the age difference is huge.


Source.

----------


## dietrich

@fanfan It might not be up yet on Youtube since the game is new. There are some showing what it's like but I've not seen any of his playthrough.

----------


## pansy

> LOL I'm guessing not. I always wondered what happened to the entire family  in the beyond verse. You get little spinets of information but I would really love an issue focused on just that.


Damian was probably raised only by Bruce...Wanting the son Barbara lost ... and a very, very old Alfred.

----------


## dietrich

> Sooo he's the one who wrote Damian having a crush towards Supergirl lololol
> 
> although
> 
> 
> 
> Source.


haha he's such a spoilsport but I can understand he was 10 in that teamup.
I think Kara is totally his speed but the age difference is too much.

I love their teamups they had a couple in the supergirl book

----------


## dietrich

> Damian was probably raised only by Bruce...Wanting the son Barbara lost ... and a very, very old Alfred.


I think he was raised by Talia.

UGH I don't want to remember Bruce and Babs.

----------


## fanfan13

> I think he was raised by Talia.
> 
> UGH I don't want to remember Bruce and Babs.


What??? Babs got pregnant with Bruce's son in Beyond universe????

----------


## adrikito

An unlikeable alliance:

Attachment 49760

another cosplay:

damian-wayne-wallpaper.jpg

DAMIAN PETS:
pets.jpg

----------


## pansy

> What??? Babs got pregnant with Bruce's son in Beyond universe????


Yes. While dating Dick ...  have a ring and everything. I feel horrible just repeating it.

----------


## KrustyKid

> Yes. While dating Dick ...  have a ring and everything. I feel horrible just repeating it.


I think most of us were sour when we first learned of that.

----------


## pansy

> I think most of us were sour when we first learned of that.


It took me years to get over my Bruce rage. And the worst part that they all ended up alone

----------


## dietrich

> It took me years to get over my Bruce rage. And the worst part that they all ended up alone


Nice avatar

----------


## dietrich

> I think most of us were sour when we first learned of that.





> Yes. While dating Dick ...  have a ring and everything. I feel horrible just repeating it.





> What??? Babs got pregnant with Bruce's son in Beyond universe????


Bruce Timm is extremely talented but that was a very distasteful direction.

----------


## dietrich

> An unlikeable alliance:
> 
> Attachment 49760
> 
> another cosplay:
> 
> damian-wayne-wallpaper.jpg
> 
> DAMIAN PETS:
> pets.jpg


Those are super cute.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> I don't play the game, so is his gameplay available to watch on Youtube? 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about Beyond Universe. How much it differentiates with the main one?


It is very different from our universe. Most of the players are different the few characters who cross over from ours are super old. Like Harley is now a grandmother and her grandkids arch Terry.
I know some of the batfamily are retired and run bars or stuff like that.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I always want to paint over the red suit with blue every time I see it in comics or fanarts lol


The blue is much much better.

Nice avatar.

----------


## CPSparkles

> An unlikeable alliance:
> 
> Attachment 49760
> 
> another cosplay:
> 
> Attachment 49763
> 
> DAMIAN PETS:
> Attachment 49764


It always makes me smile seeing Robin cosplay

----------


## Fergus

> What??? Babs got pregnant with Bruce's son in Beyond universe????


That's just Bruce Timm's little fetish.

----------


## Fergus

> 


I love how this artist draws them. They look like they couldn't hurt a fly.

----------


## Alycat

Damian's dialogue in the Deathstroke part of the crossover is probably the funniest stuff of the week. Just great all around.

----------


## yohyoi

Poor Nu Wally... He will get a Damian ass whooping after this crossover.

----------


## Rac7d*

> 


I dont get it?
Jon just a little taller?
their builds are the same otherwise

----------


## dietrich

> I dont get it?
> Jon just a little taller?
> their builds are the same otherwise


i didn't even consider that but you are right.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian's dialogue in the Deathstroke part of the crossover is probably the funniest stuff of the week. Just great all around.





> Poor Nu Wally... He will get a Damian ass whooping after this crossover.


Damian was hella funny though I felt sorry for poor Wally. I think Star might have to take over leadership duties cos Damian is just like Batman when it comes to leading. A bit too harsh and very vocal about it.

----------


## dietrich

Nice tease and one hell of a build up on batman Beyond can't wait for the rest of the story.

So far so good. Damian got a great intro plenty of respect and reverence.

----------


## ayanestar

> I dont get it?
> Jon just a little taller?
> their builds are the same otherwise


No I think it's because of the material of their costumes. Jon is wearing comfortable and normal clothes and Damian is usually wearing a tight superhero costume.

----------


## dietrich

> No I think it's because of the material of their costumes. Jon is wearing comfortable and normal clothes and Damian is usually wearing a tight superhero costume.


Aah now I get it. Nice avatar what happened to the fabulous red head?

----------


## ayanestar

> Aah now I get it. Nice avatar what happened to the fabulous red head?


Thanks  :Stick Out Tongue: 
I needed a change in color, I was using red for too long lol

----------


## Alycat

> Nice tease and one hell of a build up on batman Beyond can't wait for the rest of the story.
> 
> So far so good. Damian got a great intro plenty of respect and reverence.


I brought this up somewhere else, but do we know what happened to the Beyond version of Dick?  This and Injustice had me going back to last months Nightwing and how Damian without Dick's influence can end up in some rocky places.

----------


## darkseidpwns

Lazarus Contract is like Robin Rises the Deathstroke version. So its fitting Damian is a part of it.

That Beyond reveal was brilliant, the costume in parti ular is really something . I think Batman 666 Damian costume might have some competition.

----------


## dietrich

> Thanks 
> I needed a change in color, I was using red for too long lol


I like this but the red had that WOW factor. :Smile:

----------


## Godlike13

So is the beyond issue worth picking up?

----------


## dietrich

> Lazarus Contract is like Robin Rises the Deathstroke version. So its fitting Damian is a part of it.
> 
> That Beyond reveal was brilliant, the costume in parti ular is really something . I think Batman 666 Damian costume might have some competition.


Oh man i loved the buildup and reveal. This issue was mostly all building up to the reveal.

Between this, 666 and his little RedBird number I'm loving the drama and flair Damian puts in his costumes.

----------


## dietrich

> So is the beyond issue worth picking up?


It totally was for me Damian on gets revealed at the end but the build up he gets is sweet

----------


## darkseidpwns

> So is the beyond issue worth picking up?


I think so yes.

----------


## dietrich

> I brought this up somewhere else, but do we know what happened to the Beyond version of Dick?  This and Injustice had me going back to last months Nightwing and how Damian without Dick's influence can end up in some rocky places.


I'm not that familir with the Beyond verse so no not sure what happened to Dick.
 You are right Damian - Dick = off the rails.

----------


## Aahz

> I brought this up somewhere else, but do we know what happened to the Beyond version of Dick?  This and Injustice had me going back to last months Nightwing and how Damian without Dick's influence can end up in some rocky places.


Dick appeared in older Byond comics, but these were set in the DCAU continuity, while the post futures end version of Beyond is based on the current continuity where it wasn't revealed what happend wo him.

----------


## Alycat

> Dick appeared in older Byond comics, but these were set in the DCAU continuity, while the post futures end version of Beyond is based on the current continuity where it wasn't revealed what happend wo him.


Thanks. Yeah I was pretty confused about which timeline current Beyond followed.

----------


## sakuyamons

> I'm not that familir with the Beyond verse so no not sure what happened to Dick.
>  You are right Damian - Dick = off the rails.


Has Dick appeared in the Beyond verse?

----------


## Aioros22

Yeah, he was cosplaying Nick fury. 

no shame.

----------


## pansy

> Yeah, he was cosplaying Nick fury. 
> 
> no shame.


It was still hot.                                                                                          *above the obvious because Anubis?*

----------


## fanfan13

> Damian's dialogue in the Deathstroke part of the crossover is probably the funniest stuff of the week. Just great all around.





> Poor Nu Wally... He will get a Damian ass whooping after this crossover.


That's definitely what's going to happen after this crossover. Damian will most likely address it again and after an argument over trust, NuWally will have had enough and run to Deathstroke. It seems he ends up thinking Slade may be the one he can trust.




> Damian was hella funny though I felt sorry for poor Wally. I think Star might have to take over leadership duties cos Damian is just like Batman when it comes to leading. A bit too harsh and very vocal about it.


Yeah, by looking at the solicits, I really hope Starfire will take over.

----------


## fanfan13

> Lazarus Contract is like Robin Rises the Deathstroke version. So its fitting Damian is a part of it.
> 
> That Beyond reveal was brilliant, the costume in parti ular is really something . I think Batman 666 Damian costume might have some competition.


ugh... now I'm curious. Should I pick it up hmmm

edit: dang, it's really Damian.

----------


## CPSparkles

> ugh... now I'm curious. Should I pick it up hmmm
> 
> edit: dang, it's really Damian.


It was very enjoyable and Damian was on top form. The secret wasn't anything bad so i don't see Dd falling out in this crossover but they are not besties in this tale.

The synopsis for the Lazarus contract embellished things a lot.

Beyond was good though we didn't get much of Damian till the end. Bruce mostly just talked about him.

----------


## Godlike13

I grabbed it. While i still don't much care fore the Beyond universe, it was pretty cool. His get up is pretty sweet.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I grabbed it. While i still don't much care fore the Beyond universe, it was pretty cool. His get up is pretty sweet.


I loved his outfit that mask was Epic. I'm not much into the beyond verse but I hope this sheds some light on what happened between Bruce and damian and this leads to them sort of hashing things out. Though I can't see how since Terry is the batman and I don't see that changing nor should it.

----------


## CPSparkles

Unlimited Damian

----------


## CPSparkles

[IMG]https://res.cloudinary.com/*********/image/private/s--y4RVaYdL--/t_Preview/b_rgb:262c3a,c_limit,f_auto,h_313,q_90,w_313/v1495204807/production/designs/268853_11[/IMG]

----------


## dietrich

> Unlimited Damian


That's nNightwing Damian I think. Unlimited Damian had a lot more red.

----------


## dietrich

> I grabbed it. While i still don't much care fore the Beyond universe, it was pretty cool. His get up is pretty sweet.


My boy always has style.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

Love. Came across this and remembered how much I loved hi with powers

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

The Demon

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## adrikito

Damnit... Batman beyond... 

I feel bad after see that image, like after the last chapter of injustice(Alghul wanting harley as follower) useless chapter, waste of time... even VIXEN(one heroin) in Al Ghul side... Even the FAKE BATMAN..


Only a few characters will follow the TRUE BATMAN during the rest of this comic(like Ollie and Dinna).. *I think that I leave the comic.. Is the 2nd time that the league ruins the week..*

----------


## adrikito

> Unlimited Damian


Hm... This is like one nightwing damian(unlimited world).. this is unlimited damian:

Damian_Wayne_(Robin).jpg

----------


## dietrich

> Damnit... Batman beyond... 
> 
> I feel bad after see that image, like after the last chapter of injustice(Alghul wanting harley as follower) useless chapter, waste of time... even VIXEN(one heroin) in Al Ghul side... Even the FAKE BATMAN..
> 
> 
> Only a few characters will follow the TRUE BATMAN during the rest of this comic(like Ollie and Dinna).. *I think that I leave the comic.. Is the 2nd time that the league ruins the week..*


Yeah wasn't best pleased with the recent Injustice comic. Harley headbutting Ra's was BS and don't like the idea of Vixen being a double agent.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Unlimited Damian


I hope this stays in continuity Damian advacning into the role of nightwing when he gets to old for Robin before taking his place as the future batman

I belive he does respect Grayson that much

----------


## yohyoi

> The Demon


Damian looks 100% like Bruce when he was younger. He can be Batman and no one will notice the difference. Maybe he even sounds like Bruce.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian looks 100% like Bruce when he was younger. He can be Batman and no one will notice the difference. Maybe he even sounds like Bruce.


I think Damian wold speak with a posh British accent on account of his education and most well educated middle eastern and Africans always have a British accent. So I reckon he sounds more like Alfred.

----------


## Alycat

> I hope this stays in continuity Damian advacning into the role of nightwing when he gets to old for Robin before taking his place as the future batman
> 
> I belive he does respect Grayson that much


I'd rather have Damian as Nightwing in the future because Terry has stolen my heart as future Batman for years already. i'll never let it go. Also I don't need another grim Batman.

Beyond Damian is quite handsome too.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I'd rather have Damian as Nightwing in the future because Terry has stolen my heart as future Batman for years already. i'll never let it go. Also I don't need another grim Batman.
> 
> Beyond Damian is quite handsome too.


I like the idea of Damian going from Robin to Nightwing to Batman but I also want him yo eventually pass the mantle to Terry. Batman is what Damian is designed to be and I like the idea of it going Bruce Dick Damian Terry.

I like Terry as Batman beyond but his world is so far removed from our continuity and he only comes into play from our continuity failing which is very sad. 
The Beyond universe is a world where Bruce has F**ked up so much that every single one of the multitudes he gathered around him has deserted him. 

What did you do Bruce?

----------


## Alycat

> I like the idea of Damian going from Robin to Nightwing to Batman but I also want him yo eventually pass the mantle to Terry. Batman is what Damian is designed to be and I like the idea of it going Bruce Dick Damian Terry.
> 
> I like Terry as Batman beyond but his world is so far removed from our continuity and he only comes into play from our continuity failing which is very sad. 
> The Beyond universe is a world where Bruce has F**ked up so much that every single one of the multitudes he gathered around him has deserted him. 
> 
> What did you do Bruce?


That's actually exactly why I don't want Damian to be Batman. I like when things go against their design. Also it was great to have Terry, who should technically be Robin just jump straight into being Batman with no experience and learning on the job.

----------


## CPSparkles

> That's actually exactly why I don't want Damian to be Batman. I like when things go against their design. Also it was great to have Terry, who should technically be Robin just jump straight into being Batman with no experience and learning on the job.


I guess different tastes I can't see Damian's final evolution as anything but Batman. Terry as used as I am to him isn't part of anything in this continuity symbolises nothing and is connected to nothing. He only works when Damian hands the mantle to him otherwise everything that Batman is in this continuity means nothing and amounts to nothing.

Terry is an anomaly that only fits the Batman mythos if done a la the world of Batman 666.

----------


## CPSparkles

Weapons Training

----------


## CPSparkles

> That's nNightwing Damian I think. Unlimited Damian had a lot more red.


my bad then

----------


## Fergus

> Weapons Training


Oh Talia one hell of a mum.

----------


## Fergus

> I guess different tastes I can't see Damian's final evolution as anything but Batman. Terry as used as I am to him isn't part of anything in this continuity symbolises nothing and is connected to nothing. He only works when Damian hands the mantle to him otherwise everything that Batman is in this continuity means nothing and amounts to nothing.
> 
> Terry is an anomaly that only fits the Batman mythos if done a la the world of Batman 666.


I get what you mean about Terry. Him taking on the mantle means that the Batfamily failed. I mean Nightwing Robin, Batgirl, batwoman all those mean nothing if Terry is the one that has to carry on that is why I don't care too much for the Beyond verse.

Damian is the heir to the cowl.

----------


## Korath

> Damian looks 100% like Bruce when he was younger. He can be Batman and no one will notice the difference. Maybe he even sounds like Bruce.


I like the Robin's R at the end of his stick. Really cool note.

----------


## dietrich

> I like the Robin's R at the end of his stick. Really cool note.


Really cool catch I totally missed it.

----------


## Fergus

> I like the Robin's R at the end of his stick. Really cool note.


That's a really nice detail.

----------


## pansy

> Yeah wasn't best pleased with the recent Injustice comic. Harley headbutting Ra's was BS and don't like the idea of Vixen being a double agent.


We could call it an insane week.


> That's actually exactly why I don't want Damian to be Batman. I like when things go against their design. Also it was great to have Terry, who should technically be Robin just jump straight into being Batman with no experience and learning on the job.


Man and exactly what I think. I could frame it on my wall.And none of this will ever happen ... we'll have Bruce until we're gray.

----------


## fanfan13

> I like the Robin's R at the end of his stick. Really cool note.


Great observation. I totally missed that little detail. Though why does he have that symbol on his stick?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Great observation. I totally missed that little detail. Though why does he have that symbol on his stick?


i bet it's just the artist having some fun.

----------


## fanfan13

> i bet it's just the artist having some fun.


I certainly hope that R doesn't stand as "Ra's al Ghul" lol

----------


## fanfan13

I was rereading Robin Rises Omega when I saw this panel and laughed so hard.

lol joker.jpg

Joker looked like he's doing a selfie lololol

----------


## dietrich

> I was rereading Robin Rises Omega when I saw this panel and laughed so hard.
> 
> lol joker.jpg
> 
> Joker looked like he's doing a selfie lololol


It does look like a selfie but man I fund it very hard to read Death of the family this part is so gross.

----------


## dietrich

> I was rereading Robin Rises Omega when I saw this panel and laughed so hard.
> 
> lol joker.jpg
> 
> Joker looked like he's doing a selfie lololol


The mix of humour and horror in this panel. Jason's eyes and expression looks so funny but then you see Babs face on the plate. Yikes.

----------


## fanfan13

> *The mix of humour and horror in this panel*. Jason's eyes and expression looks so funny but then you see Babs face on the plate. Yikes.


That's exactly why I laughed. The irony of it. Both Joker's and Jason's face didn't help either.

----------


## CPSparkles

Bruce and Baby Damian



Tim and Baby Damian



Jason and Baby Damian

----------


## CPSparkles

Alfred and Baby Damian

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Colin
Lots of plasters make you love tough doncha know

----------


## CPSparkles

Robin and the Red Hood

----------


## CPSparkles

Family Cosplay by Mark shafer2

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Colin



Superboy, Abuse and Robin

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## Fergus

You've been busy CPSparkles Great uploads.  :Smile:

----------


## Fergus

> 


I'll never tire of seeing Damian with a crowbar one of the most badass Robin moments ever if not the most bad ass. Damian smacking the shit out of Joker with a crowbar that was a boss move which set him apart.

----------


## scary harpy

> Tim and Baby Damian
> 
> 
> 
> Jason and Baby Damian





> Alfred and Baby Damian


Beautiful.

Where found?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Beautiful.
> 
> Where found?


From 0yngyong0 @ https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata

----------


## dietrich

> I'll never tire of seeing Damian with a crowbar one of the most badass Robin moments ever if not the most bad ass. Damian smacking the shit out of Joker with a crowbar that was a boss move which set him apart.


that was memorable. Damian has brass nuts no doubt.

----------


## dietrich

Great uploads Sparkles.

----------


## dietrich

> 


I love jon's expression on here

----------


## dietrich

> Damian and Colin
> 
> 
> 
> Superboy, Abuse and Robin


Great to see Colin in Abuse form [albeit as a bunny] you don't often see that side of him in fan art.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

So much cuteness

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

Prey by b_ dangerous

----------


## dietrich

Robin Rises by tattletale

----------


## dietrich

HoodieDami by melloria358



Gotham Academy

----------


## dietrich

Headphones mean don't talk to him weirdo by hanzhefu



Damia Wayne son of Batman by 3pride

----------


## CPSparkles

I remember when Rebirth 1st started and all the books were going but we had to wait for Damian's [monthly] titles now almost every week Damian fans are treated to some well written Damian be it in Nightwing, Superman, Injustice, Batman Beyond, Supersons, Titans crossover and the up coming Gotham Academy.

I'm sorry i ever doubted DC and their handling of the character.


Also that girl looks older than Damian!
Do we have any guesses who her daddy is? Also I don't think fake Batman is Jason.

----------


## CPSparkles

> 


Damian is an angry cat.

----------


## Alycat

I know some people don't like him but I love Injustice Damian. Also want to point out that he didn't want those guards, who were only doing their jobs, killed. New girl and Talia just didn't listen.

----------


## KrustyKid

> HoodieDami by melloria358
> 
> 
> 
> Gotham Academy


Love that last one. Such great work.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Love that last one. Such great work.


Anything with Damian in GA is very welcome. I can't say how disappointed I am that that book is ending.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I know some people don't like him but I love Injustice Damian. Also want to point out that he didn't want those guards, who were only doing their jobs, killed. New girl and Talia just didn't listen.


I was hoping to find out more about his sister's story but they branched off into a story about Harley. Lame

Also on another note Harley's voice in Injustice2 is super annoying is that really what a Brooklyn accent sounds like?

----------


## adrikito

> HoodieDami by melloria358
> 
> 
> 
> Gotham Academy


COOL..

THAT GIRL IN THE 2ND IMAGE IS... MAPS?  :Confused:

----------


## CPSparkles

> COOL..
> 
> THAT GIRL IN THE 2ND IMAGE IS... MAPS?


I don't think so.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

Parents

----------


## dietrich

> I remember when Rebirth 1st started and all the books were going but we had to wait for Damian's [monthly] titles now almost every week Damian fans are treated to some well written Damian be it in Nightwing, Superman, Injustice, Batman Beyond, Supersons, Titans crossover and the up coming Gotham Academy.
> 
> I'm sorry i ever doubted DC and their handling of the character.
> 
> 
> Also that girl looks older than Damian!
> Do we have any guesses who her daddy is? Also I don't think fake Batman is Jason.


I know we were fools not to have faith in DC and their love for Dames Going into Rebirth I was expecting Damian every month and really only 1 good title but it's been non stop and great quality after great quality surprise after surprise. 

DC loves Damian but hates my wallet. Rebirth has been bad for my savings Damian Dick, Jason, Superman, Deathstroke some much good content.


She does look older than Damian but it could just be the art either way Damian really needs a haircut.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## Fergus

I miss these Bruce and Damian moments

----------


## Fergus

> I know we were fools not to have faith in DC and their love for Dames Going into Rebirth I was expecting Damian every month and really only 1 good title but it's been non stop and great quality after great quality surprise after surprise. 
> 
> DC loves Damian but hates my wallet. Rebirth has been bad for my savings Damian Dick, Jason, Superman, Deathstroke some much good content.
> 
> 
> She does look older than Damian but it could just be the art either way Damian really needs a haircut.


There is an abundance of great Damian at the moment even merch  :Smile: 
I don't think things have ever been better for the character even better than the Morrison days when we had no animation or games and limited merch.

----------


## Fergus

> 


This is great dietrich

----------


## Fergus



----------


## Fergus



----------


## Fergus



----------


## Fergus



----------


## Fergus



----------


## Fergus



----------


## Fergus



----------


## Fergus



----------


## Fergus

I'm trying to compile all the various takes on damian

----------


## Fergus

>

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> 


These are all great we've got a few more to go.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## dietrich

> 


This is funny. Loving all the art guys

----------


## dietrich

> I miss these Bruce and Damian moments


Awwwww so sweet

----------


## dietrich

> 


He looks like such a dork

----------


## Fergus

> He looks like such a dork


Haha he looks a dork and also just like younger Bruce

----------


## Fergus

> 


I know how you feel Damian

----------


## adrikito

GOOD DAMIAN FACES..  :Wink: 

In less than 1 month my birthday... As I imaginated previosly, Damian is going to get his 300 page before that.

----------


## dietrich

> GOOD DAMIAN FACES.. 
> 
> In less than 1 month my birthday... As I imaginated previosly, Damian is going to get his 300 page before that.


Happy early Birthday adrikito

----------


## fanfan13

> 


I need more Super Sons like this. Damian in the last panel is sooo funny!




> I miss these Bruce and Damian moments


Awww I need to reread R:SOB asap!!

----------


## fanfan13

> 


THIS! I don't understand why some people write his name wrong??
To me Damian and Damien are completely different names because in my native tongue I pronounce "a" and "e" differently. I don't get why some people can easily mix it up.

(in my head I pronounced "Damian" according to my own native pronunciation until I got to hear how "Damian" is spoken when I first watched Son of Batman lol)




> GOOD DAMIAN FACES.. 
> 
> In less than 1 month my birthday... As I imaginated previosly, Damian is going to get his 300 page before that.


Happy early birthday adrikito! So you were born in June?

Anyway, thank for all of Damian arts guys. Those made my day  :Smile:

----------


## rui no onna

> THIS! I don't understand why some people write his name wrong??
> To me Damian and Damien are completely different names because in my native tongue I pronounce "a" and "e" differently. I don't get why some people can easily mix it up.


Same pronunciation and etymology. I think Damien might be the French spelling of Damian.

----------


## fanfan13

> Same pronunciation and etymology. I think Damien might be the French spelling of Damian.


Same pronunciation? Oh so that's the reason why. I get it. Thanks. Still I'd prefer they write his name with "A" though.

----------


## fanfan13

what the heck Dami??



Source.

----------


## dietrich

> what the heck Dami??
> 
> 
> 
> Source.



Ugh Priests' Damian is savage but clearly doesn't know the character or his knowledge is limited to just Batman and Son. This Damian is his mother's son. He's crazy.

Seriously his action's here make no sense. Who acts like that? 
Darn it Priest of all the people to drop the ball you?!

----------


## fanfan13

> Ugh Priests' Damian is savage but clearly doesn't know the character or his knowledge is limited to just Batman and Son. This Damian is his mother's son. He's crazy.
> 
> Seriously his action's here make no sense. Who acts like that? 
> Darn it Priest of all the people to drop the ball you?!


Hope the actual issue isn't going to be that bad...

----------


## dietrich

> Hope the actual issue isn't going to be that bad...


That panel doesn't even make sense!
I'm with you here's hoping it's not that bad though don't see how it wont.

----------


## dietrich

> Hope the actual issue isn't going to be that bad...


I mean like in that last panel for example why did he push Wally? Why is he pushing Dick? When has he ever pushed Dick?

He better be possessed.

----------


## adrikito

> Happy early Birthday adrikito






> THIS! I don't understand why some people write his name wrong??
> To me Damian and Damien are completely different names because in my native tongue I pronounce "a" and "e" differently. I don't get why some people can easily mix it up.
> 
> Happy early birthday adrikito! So you were born in June?


THANKS.. IS THE 25th of June... I see Damian with more than 300 pages that day..  :Wink: 

DAMIEN? His name is easy... Is not like the name of that villain of Superman Reborn..

----------


## rui no onna

> Same pronunciation? Oh so that's the reason why. I get it. Thanks. Still I'd prefer they write his name with "A" though.


It's easy to understand why some people misspell his name, though. If people don't read the comics or pay attention to credits in other media and they just hear his name, they'll just go with the spelling of Damian that's most familiar to them.

----------


## adrikito

Damian and Raven, TT, years later..

TT.jpg

----------


## pansy

*Dami - en* or *Dami - in* from my region in france. Pronounces British and stronger.


> Damian and Raven, TT, years later..
> 
> TT.jpg


bet Titus was trained to use a sandbox.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Ugh Priests' Damian is savage but clearly doesn't know the character or his knowledge is limited to just Batman and Son. This Damian is his mother's son. He's crazy.
> 
> Seriously his action's here make no sense. Who acts like that? 
> Darn it Priest of all the people to drop the ball you?!





> That panel doesn't even make sense!
> I'm with you here's hoping it's not that bad though don't see how it wont.





> I mean like in that last panel for example why did he push Wally? Why is he pushing Dick? When has he ever pushed Dick?
> 
> He better be possessed.


All the above. What the hell just happened?
Bloody comics. Is a little consistency so much to ask?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian and Raven, TT, years later..
> 
> Attachment 49990


Nice adrikito

----------


## Alycat

> All the above. What the hell just happened?
> Bloody comics. Is a little consistency so much to ask?


I mean to be fair people aren't consistent either. They react differently depending on stress or different situations.  That's why life is so unpredictable People shouted the same thing at the start of the Nightwing must die arc and that turned out just fine.  I mean just look at the last issue. This is Damian's first time leading a team and his teammate acted like an idiot and he finds out his favorite person made a deal with a villain that he hates. He's probably frustrated,annoyed, and trying to prove his worth leading all at once.

----------


## dietrich

> I mean to be fair people aren't consistent either. They react differently depending on stress or different situations.  That's why life is so unpredictable People shouted the same thing at the start of the Nightwing must die arc and that turned out just fine.  I mean just look at the last issue. This is Damian's first time leading a team and his teammate acted like an idiot and he finds out his favorite person made a deal with a villain that he hates. He's probably frustrated,annoyed, and trying to prove his worth leading all at once.


I guess but he has been stressed way more before and never shoved Dick. It just doesn't look good and is out of character here's hoping that just like in Nightwing we find out his initial reaction is just a cover for something else.

----------


## fanfan13

> I mean to be fair people aren't consistent either. They react differently depending on stress or different situations.  That's why life is so unpredictable People shouted the same thing at the start of the Nightwing must die arc and that turned out just fine.  I mean just look at the last issue. *This is Damian's first time leading a team and his teammate acted like an idiot and he finds out his favorite person made a deal with a villain that he hates. He's probably frustrated,annoyed, and trying to prove his worth leading all at once.*


LOL somewhat agreed and to be fair, in the first three parts of Lazarus Contract, it was Damian who acted rationally and solved their problems. He single-handedly:
1. Found out that Flash was missing, Kid Flash was too.
2. He found the recorded archive between Robin (Nightwing) and Deathstroke, showing it to the Titans so they all knew that Nightwing was hiding something from them.
3. He figured out Deathstroke's estimated location (Nightwing guessed his precise location).

Well, like, that kid is so savage. The rest of the teams (aside from Nightwing, and Wally maybe, just did nothing and watched.

Considering that he doesn't have personal bond with the other Titans beside Nightwing, what he does (quickly confronting the past Titans) is to be expected, but still pushing Wally like that is kinda rude, you know, no matter how annoyed you are, Dami.

----------


## CPSparkles

> LOL somewhat agreed and to be fair, in the first three parts of Lazarus Contract, it was Damian who acted rationally and solved their problems. He single-handedly:
> 1. Found out that Flash was missing, Kid Flash was too.
> 2. He found the recorded archive between Robin (Nightwing) and Deathstroke, showing it to the Titans so they all knew that Nightwing was hiding something from them.
> 3. He figured out Deathstroke's estimated location (Nightwing guessed his precise location).
> 
> Well, like, that kid is so savage. The rest of the teams (aside from Nightwing, and Wally maybe, just did nothing and watched.
> 
> Considering that he doesn't have personal bond with the other Titans beside Nightwing, what he does (quickly confronting the past Titans) is to be expected, but still pushing Wally like that is kinda rude, you know, no matter how annoyed you are, Dami.


Sucky behaviour aside Damian was impressive in his skills here

----------


## fanfan13

Damian was so savage during the entire crossover. He literally solved all of the problems.

But also creating two new problems as well, concerning both Flash and Kid Flash.

I need to prepare my heart for hate that is coming...

----------


## darkseidpwns

I dont see anyone hating Damian on Nu Wally's behalf and old Wally fans will probably accept that this would have happened to him sooner or later because DC doesn't know what to do with him or his generation so they're throwing random ideas to extend his story.
Besides Kory will usurp the leadership role from Damian in the next issue or the one after that so fan frustration if any will be addressed with in the book. Unlike Tynion and his situation with Steph in Tec this book does have awareness.

----------


## Alycat

Damian was the source of pure hilarity during the crossover this week and a cutue during this weeks Injustice. I liked it.

----------


## darkseidpwns

That too, he provided the comedy.

----------


## fanfan13

> I dont see anyone hating Damian on Nu Wally's behalf and old Wally fans will probably accept that this would have happened to him sooner or later because DC doesn't know what to do with him or his generation so they're throwing random ideas to extend his story.
> Besides Kory will usurp the leadership role from Damian in the next issue or the one after that so fan frustration if any will be addressed with in the book. Unlike Tynion and his situation with Steph in Tec this book does have awareness.


True I agree that the rage is mostly on how he's acting as the Teen Titans leader. I really, really pray that Starfire will indeed take over the leadership and, just as you said, address the frustrations the fans are having with him. I still have hope on that.

Perhaps the root of all this is the fact that Teen Titans hasn't been developed properly as a team yet it has to be involved in a crossover with quite a big impact like this. It won't do justice on Damian's character as a team member/leader. Maybe if Teen Titans had the opportunity to develop as a team, like having one or two more missions first, bonding, and learning more about each other, or maybe like establishing Damian as a worthy leader first that the old members like Starfire, Raven, and BB approve of him and bond with him (if the editorial still insists to keep Damian as the team leader). And then after that giving the team a bond breaking problem like this. Perhaps things wouldn't look as bad as what happened in this crossover.

But yeah can't deny the fact that individually Damian was so great. He stopped Deathstroke's speed force and calmed Raven enough so that the Titans could bring back Kid Flash and Deathstroke. He's literally solved every problems since Teen Titans #8. And yeah, he somewhat acted as comedy gold too. I grinned a bit at how he tapped Raven's head and Jackson was like "what the??"

----------


## Lady Nightwing

I love Damian but that crossover was practically character assassination. Damian gave another hero, his brothers best friend no less, a permanent life changing injury. There needs to be repercussions for that. I'm going to be disgusted if neither Dick or Bruce address it. At the very least he has to be stripped of his leadership position. I mean the difference between Damian in Supersons, Nightwing and RSOB and Damian in Teen Titans is staggering. He reads more like Damian from Batman and Son. The crossover just completely ignored all of his character development.

----------


## fanfan13

> I love Damian but that crossover was practically character assassination. Damian gave another hero, his brothers best friend no less, a permanent life changing injury. There needs to be repercussions for that. I'm going to be disgusted if neither Dick or Bruce address it. At the very least he has to be stripped of his leadership position. I mean the difference between Damian in Supersons, Nightwing and RSOB and Damian in Teen Titans is staggering. He reads more like Damian from Batman and Son. The crossover just completely ignored all of his character development.


Can't believe they used Damian to create something as big as that. It's definitely a plot device, isn't it? For Wally to be having a life-changing incident and permanent injury like that? Ugh Damian's getting the short end of stick lately. Yeah, I can't imagine what Dick thinks of Damian after he knew what happened to his best friend. I agree they need to address that again... ugh why just why...

----------


## Alycat

> Can't believe they used Damian to create something as big as that. It's definitely a plot device, isn't it? For Wally to be having a life-changing incident and permanent injury like that? Ugh Damian's getting the short end of stick lately. Yeah, I can't imagine what Dick thinks of Damian after he knew what happened to his best friend. I agree they need to address that again... ugh why just why...


Dick can't say anything. If he wasn't such a bad leader this mess wouldn't have happened.

----------


## Lady Nightwing

> Can't believe they used Damian to create something as big as that. It's definitely a plot device, isn't it? For Wally to be having a life-changing incident and permanent injury like that? Ugh Damian's getting the short end of stick lately. Yeah, I can't imagine what Dick thinks of Damian after he knew what happened to his best friend. I agree they need to address that again... ugh why just why...


It probably is a plot device but there is no way Damian comes out of it looking good. I love Damian and being a jerk is part of his character but he was written like a psychopath here.

----------


## fanfan13

> It probably is a plot device but there is no way Damian comes out of it looking good. I love Damian and being a jerk is part of his character but he was written like a psychopath here.


I am honestly speechless... why just why?

----------


## Lady Nightwing

It's just bad writing. This crossover was just to ambitious. I mean, Roy, Donna, Garth, Starfire, and Beastboy could have been eliminated from the story with no problem. It was very fast paced too, the easiest way to get the story from point A to B seems to have been sacrificing all of Damians integrity  :Mad:  I was expecting this crossover to be bad but my main fear was that Dick and Damian would become estranged because of the deal with Deathstroke. I was not expecting this garbage.

----------


## Soldy

> It's just bad writing. This crossover was just to ambitious. I mean, Roy, Donna, Garth, Starfire, and Beastboy could have been eliminated from the story with no problem. It was very fast paced too, the easiest way to get the story from point A to B seems to have been sacrificing all of Damians integrity  I was expecting this crossover to be bad but my main fear was that Dick and Damian would become estranged because of the deal with Deathstroke. I was not expecting this garbage.


Agreed. Teen Titans annual left a bad taste in my mouth. As a huge Damian fan i hate that this issue will turn even more people against Damian as a character. Writers of this crossover simply don't get him at all. You need to strike a balance when you're writing such a complex character with good and bad sides and i believe very few writers accomplished that. Morrison, Seeley, Tomasi and Gleason. And maybe Bryan Q. Miller.

----------


## fanfan13

> Agreed. Teen Titans annual left a bad taste in my mouth. *As a huge Damian fan i hate that this issue will turn even more people against Damian as a character.* Writers of this crossover simply don't get him at all. You need to strike a balance when you're writing such a complex character with good and bad sides and i believe very few writers accomplished that. Morrison, Seeley, Tomasi and Gleason. And maybe Bryan Q. Miller.


I can't bear to look at Damian tags. They will hate what he did to both Wallys, especially the Ginger Wally.

----------


## DurararaFTW

> Dick can't say anything. If he wasn't such a bad leader this mess wouldn't have happened.


What exactly did Dick do wrong? The deal he struck was "Deathstroke doesn't kill the Titans if Rose doesn't turn out a supervillain." These are *both* good things. There was no downside. This was not a twosided truce either. Titans can still do what they want. Dick didn't agree to shield Deathstroke from justice or anything. There was nothing in that deal that puts TruWally at risk unknown to him, he knows better then anyone else what Slade is capable of including Slade himself. Dick is not NuWally's leader either, he has no awareness of him, wasn't the one that made him a Titan, I fail to see how it is his job to make NuWally aware that supervillains have secret identities, and in general are humans with familial relations just like him and thus are capable of relating to other people that have families. And failing to appreciate that is all NuWally did wrong too. What is there for Damian to go apesh*t about in this crossover?

----------


## darkseidpwns

I dont think this is a big issue, certainly not character assasination level stuff. Damian was competent, rational and got the job done and like I said Nu Wally doesn't have any fans to hate Damian. Damian was written fine, he was exactly how he should be. The real problem is that EVERYONE ELSE sucked. The Wallys' were idiotic and incompetent, Dick was dry paint as usual while the others just stood there. This is the problem, if Damian stayed the same as he was shown here but the others actually got some personality and prominence then this would be a non issue or if Damian himself was background fodder like Garth and Donna. This Damian was no different from the Super Sons version, the difference boils down to Jon, that kid actually plays off Damian's personality, the other boring characters in this crossover cant claim that(Slade and Wintergreen excluded). So no I dont think Damian was OOC, I think he was in character and I'd rather have what we got over say YJ tv show Tim Drake.

----------


## Alycat

> What exactly did Dick do wrong? The deal he struck was "Deathstroke doesn't kill the Titans if Rose doesn't turn out a supervillain." These are *both* good things. There was no downside. This was not a twosided truce either. Titans can still do what they want. Dick didn't agree to shield Deathstroke from justice or anything. There was nothing in that deal that puts TruWally at risk unknown to him, he knows better then anyone else what Slade is capable of including Slade himself. Dick is not NuWally's leader either, he has no awareness of him, wasn't the one that made him a Titan, I fail to see how it is his job to make NuWally aware that supervillains have secret identities, and in general are humans with familial relations just like him and thus are capable of relating to other people that have families. And failing to appreciate that is all NuWally did wrong too. What is there for Damian to go apesh*t about in this crossover?


I meant that Dick did'nt do much leading. He let Damian dictate things when he shouldn't have. That's mostly a writing failure, but he of all people should know that Damian isn't ready to lead a team and deals poorly with people. He should've done a better job controlling the situation. Of course he could'nt because then we would'nt have a story of Wally being idiots and Damian being savage but solving the problem.

----------


## DurararaFTW

> I meant that Dick did'nt do much leading. He let Damian dictate things when he shouldn't have. That's mostly a writing failure, but he of all people should know that Damian isn't ready to lead a team and deals poorly with people. He should've done a better job controlling the situation. Of course he could'nt because then we would'nt have a story of Wally being idiots and Damian being savage but solving the problem.


How did he solve the problem? He and Deathstroke both tried to destroy reality but Deathstroke did it trying to save a life, Damian was trying and very nearly succeeded in murdering two people with one blow.

----------


## fanfan13

> I dont think this is a big issue, certainly not character assasination level stuff. Damian was competent, rational and got the job done and like I said Nu Wally doesn't have any fans to hate Damian. Damian was written fine, he was exactly how he should be. The real problem is that EVERYONE ELSE sucked. The Wallys' were idiotic and incompetent, Dick was dry paint as usual while the others just stood there. This is the problem, if Damian stayed the same as he was shown here but the others actually got some personality and prominence then this would be a non issue or if Damian himself was background fodder like Garth and Donna. This Damian was no different from the Super Sons version, the difference boils down to Jon, that kid actually plays off Damian's personality, the other boring characters in this crossover cant claim that(Slade and Wintergreen excluded). So no I dont think Damian was OOC, I think he was in character and I'd rather have what we got over say YJ tv show Tim Drake.


I said before that Damian indeed was still great because he literally solved every problems throughout the crossover (I think I list all of those) when the others did nothing and watched. But the aftermaths of both Titans are what destroy his greatness for me, especially the Ginger Wally one. Maybe what he did to NuWally can be fixed more easily but what he did to ginger Wally was just really bad... I mean I already see some of his fans hating him in Damian's tag. What he did bad in one scene clouds what he did great in three issues.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> I said before that Damian indeed was still great because he literally solved every problems throughout the crossover (I think I list all of those) when the others did nothing and watched. But the aftermaths of both Titans are what destroy his greatness for me, especially the Ginger Wally one. Maybe what he did to NuWally can be fixed more easily but what he did to ginger Wally was just really bad... I mean I already see some of his fans hating him in Damian's tag. What he did bad in one scene clouds what he did great in three issues.


That says more about I.Q levels of potential haters than anything else.

----------


## DurararaFTW

> I said before that Damian indeed was still great because he literally solved every problems throughout the crossover (I think I list all of those) when the others did nothing and watched. But the aftermaths of both Titans are what destroy his greatness for me, especially the Ginger Wally one. Maybe what he did to NuWally can be fixed more easily but what he did to ginger Wally was just really bad... I mean I already see some of his fans hating him in Damian's tag. What he did bad in one scene clouds what he did great in three issues.


Again, the deal, which Damian in full listened before showing to the rest too contained nothing that informed this event. All he succeeded in doing is undermine his only friend over nothing. So Dick trained Rose, so what? What is your problem with this concept? And Jericho and TruWally are the ones that figured out where Deathstroke was going AND how to follow him, and did all the work, Damian had nothing to do with that. What he also had nothing to do with is helping stop Deathstroke and Kid Flash from being erased from time due to his own actions. Because he wasn't willing to help save Kid Flash after he recruited him. It was a bit more then one scene of less then greatness.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Again, the deal, which Damian in full listened before showing to the rest too contained nothing that informed this event. All he succeeded in doing is undermine his only friend over nothing. So Dick trained Rose, so what? What is your problem with this concept? And Jericho and TruWally are the ones that figured out where Deathstroke was going AND how to follow him, and did all the work, Damian had nothing to do with that. What he also had nothing to do with is helping stop Deathstroke and Kid Flash from being erased from time due to his own actions. Because he wasn't willing to help save Kid Flash after he recruited him. It was a bit more then one scene of less then greatness.


Deathstroke #19 addressed the deal between Dick and Slade, Damian and Dick talked and settled it case closed.
Did you miss the part where Wally and Slade weren't erased? Damians move succeeded in removing Slades connection to the speed force which in turn returned Nu Wallys power and old Wally did not die because Damian had no intention of killing him.

And then Damian reached out to Raven and pulled them back making his decision to stay behind the correct one. Wally and Joe accomplished nothing, even pulling out Slade only happened because of Damian.

----------


## Alycat

> How did he solve the problem? He and Deathstroke both tried to destroy reality but Deathstroke did it trying to save a life, Damian was trying and very nearly succeeded in murdering two people with one blow.


Didn't he sever the speed force connection and that let NuWally get his powers back? He also comforted Raven, which helped the others.

----------


## DurararaFTW

> Deathstroke #19 addressed the deal between Dick and Slade, Damian and Dick talked and settled it case closed.


The case didn't need to be opened, and while Damian was bringing this up, Damian's teammate was being captured and stripped of his ability. I don't understand how that constitutes "solving the problem".




> Did you miss the part where Wally and Slade weren't erased? Damians move succeeded in removing Slades connection to the speed force which in turn returned Nu Wallys power and old Wally did not die because Damian had no intention of killing him.
> 
> And then Damian reached out to Raven and pulled them back making his decision to stay behind the correct one. Wally and Joe accomplished nothing, even pulling out Slade only happened because of Damian.


Wally didn't die because Robin (Dick) resuscitated and doctor evil did open chest surgery afterwards. Damian is the one that caused the injury. After he arrived at the spot Wally and Joe told them about. And then created a Speed Force portal and they could go through. How is being responsible for the going back in time part of going back in time to stop Deathstroke still "doing nothing". And NuWally didn't disappear through a combined effort of TruWally, Raven, Lilith, Roy, Nightwing, Jerichp and Donna Starfire and Garth and Damian could only be convinced to provide emotional support for a safe distance after Aqualad practically begged him.

----------


## yohyoi

The crossover really hurt my appreciation of Damian. I love Damian, but the crossover reverted him to pre-Batman and Robin days. It felt the character regressed. Hopefully there will be a redemption because I really love Damian and Morrison's Batman run. Damian should have at least felt bad for Strawberry Wally. I feel sorry for both Wally  :Frown:

----------


## fanfan13

> The case didn't need to be opened, and while Damian was bringing this up, Damian's teammate was being captured and stripped of his ability. I don't understand how that constitutes "solving the problem".
> 
> 
> 
> Wally didn't die because Robin (Dick) resuscitated and doctor evil did open chest surgery afterwards. Damian is the one that caused the injury. After he arrived at the spot Wally and Joe told them about. And then created a Speed Force portal and they could go through. How is being responsible for the going back in time part of going back in time to stop Deathstroke still "doing nothing". And NuWally didn't disappear through a combined effort of TruWally, Raven, Lilith, Roy, Nightwing, Jerichp and Donna Starfire and Garth and *Damian could only be convinced to provide emotional support for a safe distance after Aqualad practically begged him.*


Unless I take it all wrong, Jackson was indeed the first one to try to calm Raven, but it didn't work and it had to be Robin because he's the leader. Damian said Jackson did fine but still Jackson knew it wouldn't work so he insisted on Robin doing it. Damian said "very well."

As I take it from the scene it's not like Damian didn't want to do it. He thought Jackson could do it himself.

I admit Damian refusing to go with them to bring NuWally back is bad, but maybe the writer thought because he was needed for whatever would happen to Raven.

Wally's injury? I won't defend Damian from it cause it was really ugly. I can only say what a bad decision from the writer.

You may disagree and I will be fine with it, but I still think Damian did more in the last 3 issues than the rest of the Titans and Teen Titans teams, except maybe Nightwing and Wally himself.

----------


## fanfan13

I just got myself to read this week's Injustice 2 and wow that's really out of my expectation. I love it. It's really ironic if I compare it to the Lazarus final issue lol. At least it can act as my medicine for the bad treatment Damian went through in the last part of the crossover.

----------


## yohyoi

> I just got myself to read this week's Injustice 2 and wow that's really out of my expectation. I love it. It's really ironic if I compare it to the Lazarus final issue lol. At least it can act as my medicine for the bad treatment Damian went through in the last part of the crossover.


I wished Batman isn't so stuck up on his no kill rule. Damian really needs a father, especially after Dick died. If Bruce was there for Damian, maybe Damian won't go to Superman. Damian is looking for a father figure, and unfortunately Bruce doesn't want to be one and only sees him as a murderer.

----------


## Alycat

> I just got myself to read this week's Injustice 2 and wow that's really out of my expectation. I love it. It's really ironic if I compare it to the Lazarus final issue lol. At least it can act as my medicine for the bad treatment Damian went through in the last part of the crossover.


Injustice made me sad. He was a hero and really enjoyed being one. They way he was shown helping people was great.

----------


## DurararaFTW

> Unless I take it all wrong, Jackson was indeed the first one to try to calm Raven, but it didn't work and it had to be Robin because he's the leader. Damian said Jackson did fine but still Jackson knew it wouldn't work so he insisted on Robin doing it. Damian said "very well."
> 
> As I take it from the scene it's not like Damian didn't want to do it. He thought Jackson could do it himself.


Yes, strong precedent was set for Damian's faith in Jackson when he had denied him access to the team and then forgot about his existence altogether and then complained about his tardiness afterwards.




> You may disagree and I will be fine with it, but I still think Damian did more in the last 3 issues than the rest of the Titans and Teen Titans teams, except maybe Nightwing and Wally himself.


Maybe. So you's still on the fence that the one that found out where Deathstroke was, informed the team of the situation and then faciliated the means of pursuing him was at least as useful as Damian complaining about the deal?

----------


## doomeye56

Damian through this cross over feels alot like Slade, pragmatic and unsympathetic
Until towards the end with Raven where he hugs and calms her with the power of friendship.

This point back to Wintergreen and his whole big speech on how Slade is incapable of hugging his kids.
Damian's development in this is subtle and it is looking like most people are just taking the face value of his insults.

----------


## fanfan13

> I wished Batman isn't so stuck up on his no kill rule. Damian really needs a father, especially after Dick died. If Bruce was there for Damian, maybe Damian won't go to Superman. Damian is looking for a father figure, and unfortunately Bruce doesn't want to be one and only sees him as a murderer.


I want more of Bruce and Damian bonding moments again so bad. Guess I need to reread Tomasi's B&R then.




> Injustice made me sad. He was a hero and really enjoyed being one. They way he was shown helping people was great.


I literally cried a bit  :Smile:

----------


## DurararaFTW

> Damian through this cross over feels alot like Slade, pragmatic and unsympathetic
> Until towards the end with Raven where he hugs and calms her with the power of friendship.
> 
> This point back to Wintergreen and his whole big speech on how Slade is incapable of hugging his kids.
> Damian's development in this is subtle and it is looking like most people are just taking the face value of his insults.


He fired Kid Flash at the end after his "development", seems a weird thing to do if he didn't mean any of his insults.

----------


## Rac7d*

way to ruin damians progress with this

----------


## JasonTodd428

> way to ruin damians progress with this


Yeah, I'm pretty ticked off about that to be honest. His character has come so far and now he'll have to build himself back up again from scratch because of how far Priest had him backslide. Honestly it sucks big time and could have been avoided altogether if he was aware of the current status of the character.

----------


## fanfan13

> Yes, strong precedent was set for Damian's faith in Jackson when he had denied him access to the team and then forgot about his existence altogether and then complained about his tardiness afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. So you's still on the fence that the one that found out where Deathstroke was, informed the team of the situation and then faciliated the means of pursuing him was at least as useful as Damian complaining about the deal?


Goodness I thought we're going to agree to disagree? It's clear we see things about Damian differently why argue about it.

Damian has little faith with Jackson cause I see it as he still knows very little about Jackson. The kid is as paranoid as Batman, he even put tracking devices in his teammates, and he's been known to be so hard at gaining trust on someone. Damian's little trust in Jackson at the Raven part is nice enough and shows that he's beginning to accept him. It's not like he's the only one who forgot Jackson wasn't there on the plane, everyone else did too, and we didn't even know who asked Jackson to find any Intel or if he himself initiated it in the first place.

Damian's complaining about the deal again I see it because he's upset someone as close to him as Dick hid something important from him and it's about Deathstroke. The kid had bad experience with Deathstroke first because the man tried to kill his friend in RSOB not for a good reason and later he kidnapped him, almost drown him until he escaped, that's why he took it personal. Nightwing was also determined to be silent about the deal untiil Damian confronted him with an actual proof, showing it to his friends. Without the confrontation there wouldn't be a talk about the deal at all. And by talking about the deal it explained Slade's motive. If you think it's not useful at all then I'm fine with it.

I reread it again, both Damian-Dick and Wally-Joey found Deathstoke's location. When Wally called Dick about the location they need to head, Damian and Dick had already figured it out. When I said Damian did great throughout the last 3 issues I genuinely though he was and I won't change my mind about it. Of course it won't blind me to the fact that Damian made a bad decision with Flash. It was fatal and as I said one bad scene bothered me much more that the things he did great before. I also said at least Damian did more things compared to rest of both Titans members, except, yeah, Nightwing and Flashes, of course.

I also admit when Damian fired NuWally bothers me too. In fact both the aftermaths bother me but at least I already have an idea before that Damian is the main factor why he quits and the damage control won't be as difficult. He's still new at being a leader. He messes up big thing, yes I agree with that, and I hope he will learn something afterwards. Preferably by having Starfire takes over the team. It's only the beginning of Teen Titans, his character I believe is still developing, just as I believe he will learn something with his time with Jon.

It's just I really didn't expect he would cause a harm to Ginger Wally too. It's a very difficult situation no matter how I look at it. Dunno how and if they will somehow fix it.

----------


## fanfan13

> Yeah, I'm pretty ticked off about that to be honest. His character has come so far and now he'll have to build himself back up again from scratch because of how far Priest had him backslide. Honestly it sucks big time and could have been avoided altogether if he was aware of the current status of the character.


Right, I didn't expect the damage will be this large. I thought with having Kid Flash quits is already big enough. I'm so upset.

----------


## JasonTodd428

> Right, I didn't expect the damage will be this large. I thought with having Kid Flash quits is already big enough. I'm so upset.


Other writers have a much better handle on Damian's character IMHO. Honestly if I had been reading Deathstroke this would be something that would get me to drop the book. There was no cause for going that far with this.

----------


## yohyoi

> Right, I didn't expect the damage will be this large. I thought with having Kid Flash quits is already big enough. I'm so upset.


Sorry dude. It's okay, we still got Super Sons for the real Damian. The characterization of Damian in Super Sons is so great. I also love his dynamic with Jon. Hopefully he gets closer to his Super Sons characterization in Teen Titans, and the whole mess is fixed.

----------


## ayanestar

The characterization of Damian is all over the place lately. I wonder if any of the writers actually bother to look up the character they are writing. Teen Titans started so well and it's turning into a mess now. Not as bad as New 52 but still disappointing. DC really needs a new editorial team for the Titans.

----------


## pansy

The only salvation was interaction between Damian and Raven. *There, there*. This was *Damian trying.*

----------


## fanfan13

> The only salvation was interaction between Damian and Raven. *There, there*. This was *Damian trying.*


and the latest Injustice 2 comic. I can't believe it happened.

----------


## dragons06

Thank God for Super sons ^^
I get my Damian goodness every month.

----------


## fanfan13

> Thank God for Super sons ^^
> I get my Damian goodness every month.


True. Super Sons is a blessing. I'm glad our Damian has it  :Smile:

----------


## Assam

So someone showed me scans from today's Injustice issue...can we trade the Teen Titans Damian for that one? Honestly, I'd throw in Super Sons Damian if that's what it took.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dietrich

> So someone showed me scans from today's Injustice issue...can we trade the Teen Titans Damian for that one? Honestly, I'd throw in Super Sons Damian if that's what it took.


Wow Injustice must been really good this week so I'm guessing TT was extra bad today, I' hearing things but I've not read it yet. Damn it priest. Why is it so had for writer's to red a character before writing them.

----------


## Alycat

> So someone showed me scans from today's Injustice issue...can we trade the Teen Titans Damian for that one? Honestly, I'd throw in Super Sons Damian if that's what it took.


I mean it was mostly just this issue though.  Usually Injustice Damian is the worst. This is an issue that should've been done forever ago imo. I think they are only going back to fix it after realizing that everyone hated him for killing Dick.

----------


## dietrich

> I mean it was mostly just this issue though.  Usually Injustice Damian is the worst. This is an issue that should've been done forever ago imo. I think they are only going back to fix it after realizing that everyone hated him for killing Dick.


Some times writers make the worst possible calls. Cant believe this crossover ended up how I heard. Not looking forward to reading it.

----------


## Alycat

> Some times writers make the worst possible calls. Cant believe this crossover ended up how I heard. Not looking forward to reading it.


Yeah, would've been so much better if they went with the original idea.

----------


## fanfan13

> Wow Injustice must been really good this week so I'm guessing TT was extra bad today, I' hearing things but I've not read it yet. Damn it priest. Why is it so had for writer's to red a character before writing them.


I was so surprised with Injustice. Didn't really see that coming. It was a nice medicine for this week though. I wonder if it's intentional lol.

Brace yourself, dietrich. Read the issue and you will see.

----------


## fanfan13

> Yeah, would've been so much better if they went with the original idea.


I'd rather much Damian being a useless background character than him taking a spotlight but his character is ruined.

Deathstroke is really Titans main villain, isn't he. His crossover ruins both Titans and Teen Titans in the hard way.

----------


## Korath

I'm so unhappy with the TT annual it's not even funny...

I mean, it's not even that Damian "killed" Wally that makes me furious, he could have done so if it made sense. What I hate with his portrayal is how he clearly doesn't care one bit about it, which is absolutely contradictory to his depiction since the end of Batman and Robin when he killed NoBody. Damian has strongly taken to uphold Batman's rule of no killing. He clings to it so much because he fears he may relapse and become a killer again. A correct depiction would have then be for Damian to act as he did (if it's truly what the writers wanted) but afterwards be shameful and wishing to retire from the Teen Titans. Starfire would have then cemented as a leader in his absence, proving that she has a better way to lead the team, which could be instructive for Damian when he'll returns to it.

In the meantime, Damian could have appeared in Detective Comics or (even better) a mini series with Maya and Suren, exploring the condition of killer's heirs trying to distance themselves from this legacy, not in the very fighty way of R:SOB, but more by trying to be "Golden Age" heroes, failing at it but finding a balance between their past and the future they dream of. A sort of Trinity of Redemption, if you will (alongside the Trinity, the Evil trinity -Circe, Ra's and Luthor- and the Dark Trinity -Artemis, Jason and Bizarro). Instead, we got basically Ra's masquerading as Damian, and a portrayal which isn't even consistent with how Robin was depicted earlier in TT runs, with his many insecurities and will to sacrifice himself for the sake of the TT.

Damn, I'm so unhappy right now...

----------


## Aahz

> Wow Injustice must been really good this week so I'm guessing TT was extra bad today, I' hearing things but I've not read it yet.


has the Injustice writer ever wrote something else for DC? He seems to have a really good grip on most of the DC characters (OK some in the Regime are little bit of, but you can't probably write evil Superman or Wonder Woman in a way doesn't feel ooc).

----------


## Aahz

> I'm so unhappy with the TT annual it's not even funny...


I have kin of the impression that many writers take on the current Teen Titans is influenced by the animated series and teen Titans Go.

Btw. they need really give Starfire more focus, she is really just there in TT, and she is probably the most experienced and powerfull member of the team.  (Or they could move her to an more adult team, and fill the slot with Supergirl or Miss Martian)

----------


## fanfan13

> I'm so unhappy with the TT annual it's not even funny...
> 
> I mean, it's not even that Damian "killed" Wally that makes me furious, he could have done so if it made sense. What I hate with his portrayal is how he clearly doesn't care one bit about it, which is absolutely contradictory to his depiction since the end of Batman and Robin when he killed NoBody. Damian has strongly taken to uphold Batman's rule of no killing. He clings to it so much because he fears he may relapse and become a killer again. A correct depiction would have then be for Damian to act as he did (if it's truly what the writers wanted) but afterwards be shameful and wishing to retire from the Teen Titans. Starfire would have then cemented as a leader in his absence, proving that she has a better way to lead the team, which could be instructive for Damian when he'll returns to it.
> 
> In the meantime, Damian could have appeared in Detective Comics or (even better) a mini series with Maya and Suren, exploring the condition of killer's heirs trying to distance themselves from this legacy, not in the very fighty way of R:SOB, but more by trying to be "Golden Age" heroes, failing at it but finding a balance between their past and the future they dream of. A sort of Trinity of Redemption, if you will (alongside the Trinity, the Evil trinity -Circe, Ra's and Luthor- and the Dark Trinity -Artemis, Jason and Bizarro). Instead, we got basically Ra's masquerading as Damian, and a portrayal which isn't even consistent with how Robin was depicted earlier in TT runs, with his many insecurities and will to sacrifice himself for the sake of the TT.
> 
> Damn, I'm so unhappy right now...


What an interesting take. Wish someone at DC would read this.

Yeah, it sucks that it kinda contradicts what happened in Damian Knows Best arc.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> The case didn't need to be opened, and while Damian was bringing this up, Damian's teammate was being captured and stripped of his ability. I don't understand how that constitutes "solving the problem".
> 
> 
> 
> Wally didn't die because Robin (Dick) resuscitated and doctor evil did open chest surgery afterwards. Damian is the one that caused the injury. After he arrived at the spot Wally and Joe told them about. And then created a Speed Force portal and they could go through. How is being responsible for the going back in time part of going back in time to stop Deathstroke still "doing nothing". And NuWally didn't disappear through a combined effort of TruWally, Raven, Lilith, Roy, Nightwing, Jerichp and Donna Starfire and Garth and Damian could only be convinced to provide emotional support for a safe distance after Aqualad practically begged him.


Ofcourse it needed to be opened, Dick made deal with a super villain who was kidnapping the speedsters, the rest of the crew was completely clueless about Slade's involvement. Therefore yes it does constitute solving the problem otherwise these guys would have been running around aimlessly and besides Slade got what he wanted and Damian & Dick buried the hatchet. Why you choose to ignore all this, I have no idea, they explicitly showed the reconciliation.

Damian intended for him to be dead for only 5 minutes, resuscitating him was part of the plan all along. The pacemaker thing was forced upon us in the epilogue, why do you think its so poorly received? this is Abnett's decision, he wanted this direction for Wally. These guys have taken worse than a pressure point, there's no reason to assume Wally's HF couldn't have taken care of it. Bottom line it would have happened, Tomasi for instance didn't give Damian crippling brain damage when Nobody used a move to paralyze him, Johns didn't turn Dick in to a mental patient when Lex killed him in Forever Evil. Abnett wants a handicapped Wally and he used the move as a shoddy excuse for this new direction which shows their planning as far as Wally is concerned. If not Damian, he would have had Slade impale Wally with his sword for the same effect. What Priest did using Damian was acceptable, its what Abnett chose to make out of it that sucks.

They can travel wherever they want but they had no clue how to stop Slade, Slade ran circles around these chumps throughout the entirety of this crossover. It was Damian and Damian alone who foiled his plans and that's the truth.

And if Damian didn't have the wisdom to stay behind and provide "emotional support" while the others ran off half cocked then they would have been stuck in the speed force forever.

----------


## Lady Nightwing

This is a nice little treat after the TT annual. If it doesn't make you smile, I don't know what will.

https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata/s...13930966286337

----------


## yohyoi

> This is a nice little treat after the TT annual. If it doesn't make you smile, I don't know what will.
> 
> https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata/s...13930966286337


God bless Super Sons. One of my favorite series in Rebirth.

----------


## Cmbmool

Damian always held Dick's opinion of him in high regard and if Dick ask him and Bruce to help Wally...they may try to help. Damian more so given it was his actions that caused it.

----------


## DurararaFTW

> Ofcourse it needed to be opened, Dick made deal with a super villain who was kidnapping the speedsters, the rest of the crew was completely clueless about Slade's involvement. Therefore yes it does constitute solving the problem otherwise these guys would have been running around aimlessly and besides Slade got what he wanted and Damian & Dick buried the hatchet. Why you choose to ignore all this, I have no idea, they explicitly showed the reconciliation.


The deal that Damian listened too and decided to turn on Nightwing for has nothing to do with the speedsters being kidnapped. Why Deathstroke was targetting the Titans prior to the deal does inform his motivations here, but that part, his son dying and Slade blaming it on the Titans WASN'T A SECRET. Wally was right there when Slade came to these revelations. Now if it was clear that afterwards Wally was like "well I don't know why Slade hasn't killed me yet but the fact that I'm alive only leads me to the assumption that Grant has already been resurrected, reunited with his father and whatnot and because of that I can lower my guard, whereas otherwise I would spend every second of every day checking over my shoulder for Slade trying to trap me." Then yes, it falls on Dick to watch out for his needlessly optimistic teammate and he had failing in that regard that bears mentions. That's not the case. As for NuWally, he's on Damian's team, not Dick's. Damian wasn't ordered by Dick to reform the Teen Titans and forcibly recruit this new speedster, Damian did that himself and instead of asking Dick for information, he instead spied on Dick's team, failed to uncover all the information through this method and then proceeded to hold it against Dick that he didn't inform the team he wasn't informed about better.

And yes, they reconciled after this waste of time but I don't see how this constitutes an instant of Damian solving a problem. What Slade and Dick organised in regards to Rose wasn't anyone's beewax.




> Damian intended for him to be dead for only 5 minutes, resuscitating him was part of the plan all along. The pacemaker thing was forced upon us in the epilogue, why do you think its so poorly received? this is Abnett's decision, he wanted this direction for Wally. These guys have taken worse than a pressure point, there's no reason to assume Wally's HF couldn't have taken care of it. Bottom line it would have happened, Tomasi for instance didn't give Damian crippling brain damage when Nobody used a move to paralyze him, Johns didn't turn Dick in to a mental patient when Lex killed him in Forever Evil. Abnett wants a handicapped Wally and he used the move as a shoddy excuse for this new direction which shows their planning as far as Wally is concerned. If not Damian, he would have had Slade impale Wally with his sword for the same effect. What Priest did using Damian was acceptable, its what Abnett chose to make out of it that sucks.


Seeley didn't want a brain damaged Dick to deal with. That does not in turn mean nothing negative happened to him when he was killed and Seeley's Dick and Lex are on the best of terms. Of all the shadey figure agent 47 worked with he trusted Lex the least. Because he's a supervillain, like Nobody. His actions made this clear as day. Seeley should stick to his guns on this next he uses Damian and Wally.

But Lex' actions are still more understandable then Damian's. Lex stopped the vital signs of Dick because Dick's vital signs were being monitored by this bombrigged device. With the help of Wally' speed Damian travelled back in time after Deathstroke stole Wally's speed to stop Wally' heart for five minutes after which his life and speed would return to him, years before Deathstroke would steal Wally's speed. Either that doesn't inconvenience Deathstroke at all or their entire coming to past has been made impossible in the new timeline Damian created due to the absence of the means both of them got there and nobody arrives in the past to do anything to Wally. Or his speed. That this paradox was resolved by only making Flash now tangibly connected to the Speed Force exactly as much as Deathstroke needs for him to do what he has done thus, but nothing more, is very fortunate. The idea that Damian was counting on this is hard to justify. But pacemaker or no pacemaker, Deathstroke was disconnected from the speedforce because Wally was. It's not just an out of nowhere epilogue, it's the crux of Damian's solution.

As for whether it was neccesary, they had 3 speedsters, 3 people with superstrength and various other superpowers, 3 people that can attack Slade on a mental level, one of which has an improved version of suit Slade goes into battle with. Not even bringing in the normals, the past Teen Titans and Grant who did not need to be an utter chump into this,. If Priest believes nothing could be done between all these people to inconvenience Deathstroke then that's a Priest problem. Deathstroke should not be invincible, not even with the Speed Force.




> They can travel wherever they want but they had no clue how to stop Slade, Slade ran circles around these chumps throughout the entirety of this crossover. It was Damian and Damian alone who foiled his plans and that's the truth.


Damian cannot travel to the past whenever he wants. Of the people there only Wally had that ability and only Wally and Joey together had the ability to take people with them. Without them, no pacemaker.




> And if Damian didn't have the wisdom to stay behind and provide "emotional support" while the others ran off half cocked then they would have been stuck in the speed force forever.


Damian stayed behind because he wasn't willing to save Slade or NuWally's existence. Only the threat of them all being erased from existence was enough ammo that Aqualad could finally convince Damian to lift a finger to save them. Yeah, it's stupid and convenient that they got into that situation but it did happen. Don't do that if the resulting moment isn't suppose to tell me anything about the people in said scene.

----------


## adrikito

Excellent more than 300 pages..

----------


## pansy

> God bless Super Sons. One of my favorite series in Rebirth.


Happy Chinese child's day.    :Stick Out Tongue: 




> and the latest Injustice 2 comic. I can't believe it happened.


Two. Buy injustice was not in my plans.

----------


## Aioros22

Any news about his sister?

----------


## dietrich

> Ofcourse it needed to be opened, Dick made deal with a super villain who was kidnapping the speedsters, the rest of the crew was completely clueless about Slade's involvement. Therefore yes it does constitute solving the problem otherwise these guys would have been running around aimlessly and besides Slade got what he wanted and Damian & Dick buried the hatchet. Why you choose to ignore all this, I have no idea, they explicitly showed the reconciliation.
> 
> Damian intended for him to be dead for only 5 minutes, resuscitating him was part of the plan all along. The pacemaker thing was forced upon us in the epilogue, why do you think its so poorly received? this is Abnett's decision, he wanted this direction for Wally. These guys have taken worse than a pressure point, there's no reason to assume Wally's HF couldn't have taken care of it. Bottom line it would have happened, Tomasi for instance didn't give Damian crippling brain damage when Nobody used a move to paralyze him, Johns didn't turn Dick in to a mental patient when Lex killed him in Forever Evil. Abnett wants a handicapped Wally and he used the move as a shoddy excuse for this new direction which shows their planning as far as Wally is concerned. If not Damian, he would have had Slade impale Wally with his sword for the same effect. What Priest did using Damian was acceptable, its what Abnett chose to make out of it that sucks.
> 
> They can travel wherever they want but they had no clue how to stop Slade, Slade ran circles around these chumps throughout the entirety of this crossover. It was Damian and Damian alone who foiled his plans and that's the truth.
> 
> And if Damian didn't have the wisdom to stay behind and provide "emotional support" while the others ran off half cocked then they would have been stuck in the speed force forever.


Cassandra Cain apparently does that same move a lot Using it to stop heartbeat then restarting it. I guess Damian isn't as practised in using it like Cass :Frown:

----------


## Alycat

> Any news about his sister?


Not yet. The last 2 chapters were awkwardly placed imo. Last week was all about Harley for some reason and this week was a cute flashback to Injustice Damian being a good Robin.

----------


## fanfan13

> This is a nice little treat after the TT annual. If it doesn't make you smile, I don't know what will.
> 
> https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata/s...13930966286337


Thank you. I need more positive things like this after all the mess. Bless Super Sons  :Smile: 




> Damian always held Dick's opinion of him in high regard and if Dick ask him and Bruce to help Wally...they may try to help. Damian more so given it was his actions that caused it.


Definitely. That's why I wish they will have a "talk" following the Wally incident. I'd like it more if they include Bruce, cause y'know, he should be aware what his underage son's doing by himself, right?




> Any news about his sister?


Nope. Not yet.




> Not yet. The last 2 chapters were awkwardly placed imo. Last week was all about Harley for some reason and this week was a cute flashback to Injustice Damian being a good Robin.


The issue though has a perfect timing to please my poor heart. I'm forever grateful for that no matter how out of place it was.

----------


## Fergus

My God that was awful. WTF this crossover way to throw Damian under the bus and after he saved the Day.
This Damian is the one from Batman and Son. The Bad dude . The heir to the Demon. This book pissed on all his development and Growth. This isn't out damian.

I hope Flash is gonna be okay and this does not at all muck things up fro the dude. he only just came back men. What the actual fuck. What a way to treat characters and their fans.

I really hope Dick is okay not sure why some are trying to put some blame on Dick.This is nothing to do with Dick

----------


## JasonTodd428

> My God that was awful. WTF this crossover way to throw Damian under the bus and after he saved the Day.
> This Damian is the one from Batman and Son. The Bad dude . The heir to the Demon. This book pissed on all his development and Growth. This isn't out damian.
> 
> I hope Flash is gonna be okay and this does not at all muck things up fro the dude. he only just came back men. What the actual fuck. What a way to treat characters and their fans.
> 
> I really hope Dick is okay not sure why some are trying to put some blame on Dick.This is nothing to do with Dick


QFT. I skipped out on the crossover because I wasn't reading any book involved in it aside of _Teen Titans_ and I'm still pissed the heck off about this several days later. What was done here was just so bad that even my sister, who doesn't care for Damian at all, thinks that he was screwed over and it takes a lot for her to admit such a thing. 

As for Dick, it was his contract with Deathstroke that lead to this fiasco so he is to blame for this on some level as well even though it was Damian who took the fall and was the one that caused Wally's heart condition.

----------


## Lady Nightwing

> As for Dick, it was his contract with Deathstroke that lead to this fiasco so he is to blame for this on some level as well even though it was Damian who took the fall and was the one that caused Wally's heart condition.


I don't see how. Dicks deal with Slade was to teach Rose his moral values, in exchange Slade wouldn't attack the Titans. It was a win-win from Dicks perspective and completely irrelevant to Slades motives for going back in time, acquiring super speed etc, all the things that led to Damian crippling Wally.

----------


## JasonTodd428

> I don't see how. Dicks deal with Slade was to teach Rose his moral values, in exchange Slade wouldn't attack the Titans. It was a win-win from Dicks perspective and completely irrelevant to Slades motives for going back in time, acquiring super speed etc, all the things that led to Damian crippling Wally.


If the contract is irrelevant to the story then why was it even mentioned in the first place? It seems rather a waste for it to be mentioned and then to have nothing come of it. I wouldn't know seeing has how I've only seen a few panels of the book and didn't care to read a crossover involving two books I wasn't reading.

----------


## dietrich

hey sure did. This is the Damian from the Batcave with he severed head with grenade in it's mouth. This is Damian Al Ghul not our Damian. Damian Wayne. our Damian isn't like this. Our Damian would never and has never shoved Dick Grayson like this Damian did.

They completely ignored all his development and growth.

Aside from that I thought the issue was alright. Using pressure points to stop and restart a person's heart is nothing new Cass has done it a few times so it wasn't that ridiculous a choice however our Damian would not be keen to use that method after Born to Kill.

I really hope that Wally is gonna be A okay.

The writers made some very strange and bold choices looking forward to seeing how the aftermath plays out.

----------


## dietrich

> If the contract is irrelevant to the story then why was it even mentioned in the first place? It seems rather a waste for it to be mentioned and then to have nothing come of it. I wouldn't know seeing has how I've only seen a few panels of the book and didn't care to read a crossover involving two books I wasn't reading.


Yeah the contract wasn't a dark deal or anything. It was positive. I don't like people thinking that Dick should have kept Damian in check like some puppy who isn't house trained.

Sure he his mentor, leader of the senior group and Damian's big bro but Damian is responsible for his actions. I know he is 13 but he is a crime fighting 13 year old and leading his own team. This is on him. Dick should have an After Action Review with him though.

----------


## Lady Nightwing

> If the contract is irrelevant to the story then why was it even mentioned in the first place? It seems rather a waste for it to be mentioned and then to have nothing come of it. I wouldn't know seeing has how I've only seen a few panels of the book and didn't care to read a crossover involving two books I wasn't reading.


I think it was a shameless attempt to try and put this garbage on a level as the Judus Contract. Honestly, Slade tracked down Dick, when he was Robin, he told him to teach Rose his morals and in exchange Slade wouldn't attack the Titans. Dick was also to keep it secret. If at any time Dick broke his end of the deal Slade would honor Grants contract with Hive. ie. Resurrect The contract hence "Lazurus". That's it, that's the whole deal. It's dumb AF and is a minor throw away aspect of the crossover. Slade was going back in time to save Grant, regardless of that contract. Damian punched Wally to stop Slade using the Speedforce.

----------


## dietrich

Jeez poor Dick. Damian is one of those kid brothers that acts up and hassles your friends when they visit, tags along to parties and always ruins whatever social gatherings you take him to.

He is an annoying kid brother.

----------


## juan678

Bat Family art by Leandro Matos

----------


## Alycat

They ruined Helena's hair, Other than that neat picture.

----------


## yohyoi

I won't call New 52 Huntress a Bat Family character. She is more of a Nightwing and Birds of Prey character. Also R.I.P. Red Robin, not considered a Bat Family character by the artist. I feel sorry for poor New 52 Tim Drake.

----------


## JasonTodd428

> I think it was a shameless attempt to try and put this garbage on a level as the Judus Contract.


You'll get no argument from me on that score.

----------


## Alycat

> I won't call New 52 Huntress a Bat Family character. She is more of a Nightwing and Birds of Prey character. Also R.I.P. Red Robin, not considered a Bat Family character by the artist. I feel sorry for poor New 52 Tim Drake.


Oh wow, I didn't even notice that Tim wasn't there.

----------


## dietrich

> Bat Family art by Leandro Matos


I love it. They all got dolled up I see.
Jay's got his fancy mask with the lips, Damian clearly has product in his hair, Helena's got a fantastic pout going.
Dick looks like he was caught mid pose just like in family photos. I love it.

----------


## dietrich

> This is a nice little treat after the TT annual. If it doesn't make you smile, I don't know what will.
> 
> https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata/s...13930966286337


Oh that's adorable.

----------


## dietrich

Double post

----------


## dietrich

double post.

----------


## dietrich

Taken down

----------


## dietrich

Double post

----------


## Godlike13

Dietrich those are cool scans, but you should probably take those down before a mod sees.

----------


## dietrich

> Dietrich those are cool scans, but you should probable take those down before a mod sees.


On it......
Thanks

----------


## Darkspellmaster

So I missed the last issue of Lazarus Contract, exactly how was Damian thrown under a bus? Anyone have to wonder if part of Damian's reasons for working with the Teen Titans is some weird scheme to find a way to bring Tim back? I know it sounds odd, but I have to wonder given his personality, would it be in the realm of possible for him to consider using them to try to find Oz to find Tim?

----------


## adrikito

> Bat Family art by Leandro Matos



AWESOME WORK.  :Cool:  

Is strange see Helena(not Kate) here...  :Confused:  Tim is out for now..

----------


## pansy

Helena *Wayne* :Confused:

----------


## CPSparkles

> So I missed the last issue of Lazarus Contract, exactly how was Damian thrown under a bus? Anyone have to wonder if part of Damian's reasons for working with the Teen Titans is some weird scheme to find a way to bring Tim back? I know it sounds odd, but I have to wonder given his personality, would it be in the realm of possible for him to consider using them to try to find Oz to find Tim?


Damian stopped Wally's heart in the past, essentially killing him for a few minutes in order to change the past and stop Slade. Now Wally has to have a pacemaker installed.
He is completely out of character, all his development is erased basically like he was when he 1st arrived.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Helena *Wayne*


I think so but it also really looks lie the Helena  that's currently in BOP that used to be in Grayson

----------


## CPSparkles

> So I missed the last issue of Lazarus Contract, exactly how was Damian thrown under a bus? Anyone have to wonder if part of Damian's reasons for working with the Teen Titans is some weird scheme to find a way to bring Tim back? I know it sounds odd, but I have to wonder given his personality, would it be in the realm of possible for him to consider using them to try to find Oz to find Tim?


Honestly I would love for Damian and the TT to go looking for and bring back Tim but I have a feeling tat since this is to do with OZ and Rebirth it's far too big to be handled in a title like TT. It more likely gonna be done in the main Batman, Superman or Jl titles. Possibly Tec since JT4 is the writer handling it.

----------


## pansy

> Honestly I would love for Damian and the TT to go looking for and bring back Tim but I have a feeling tat since this is to do with OZ and Rebirth it's far too big to be handled in a title like TT. It more likely gonna be done in the main Batman, Superman or Jl titles. Possibly Tec since JT4 is the writer handling it.


Damian is being completely wasted on Oz run.



> I think so but it also really looks lie the Helena  that's currently in BOP that used to be in Grayson


I miss sexy costume.

----------


## Alycat

> Damian is being completely wasted on Oz run.
> 
> I miss sexy costume.


I don't it looked stupid, also yeah that's Helena B. Outfit although I guess she looks more white like Helena W.

----------


## pansy

> I don't it looked stupid, also yeah that's Helena B. Outfit although I guess she looks more white like Helena W.


WOo she looked beautiful in Grayson. Damian too, I thought it was Tim.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian is being completely wasted on Oz run.
> 
> I miss sexy costume.


Honestly with it being so high profile I wouldn't have expected Robin to play a part. 
I do wish they start looking into Tim soon. He's been gone too long now and Tec is really sucking now.

----------


## CPSparkles

> WOo she looked beautiful in Grayson. Damian too, I thought it was Tim.


The art in Grayson so beautiful. Everyone looked really good.

----------


## Alycat

> Honestly with it being so high profile I wouldn't have expected Robin to play a part. 
> I do wish they start looking into Tim soon. He's been gone too long now and Tec is really sucking now.


Any longer and people will be like who is this Tim you speak of???

----------


## dietrich

So Alycat posted this on the Dick Grayson thread




> So Priest apparently put some thoughts up after he scoured the Internet for criticism and saw people calling him the n word. Even if I disagree with some of it, I appreciate that he took time to write it up. http://lamerciepark.com/wp/?p=606 .



Well I had a look and read the comments. He doesn't get it and he has zero interest in getting it. He only sees Damian as he was back in 2008. His description of Damian was notable in that he didn't mention the trying to be good, redemption, change. Nothing at all that indicates hat he knows this boy doesn't kill or such. Pretty much he just want's Damian to be mini Slade.

----------


## darkseidpwns

Here's the update

Pretty lengthy but worth the time

http://lamerciepark.com/wp/?p=610#comments

----------


## dietrich

> Here's the update
> 
> Pretty lengthy but worth the time
> 
> http://lamerciepark.com/wp/?p=610#comments


It's a shame that Priest is so prickly and that fans have zero respect attacking him personally like that because this is getting out of hand and both side's look bad.

Fans should not be posting hate , harassing or using the N word because of this. That's too far.
Priest in his handling of this has been very unprofessional and bull headed. He comes off not sympathetic at all and I've certainly lost some respect for him.

It is clear Priest like certain character type's ie. edgy, complex, ambiguous savage dudes who have a darkness and do badass shit no question. Just cold Motherf**kers. Hence why he likes Slade. Why his Damian is Batman level in his epicness and Slade level cold savagery. Hence why he thinks Damian without the edges is Nightwing WTF?! and that Nightwing is boring.

For such a talented writer his imagination and scope is oddly stilted.

----------


## adrikito

> Helena *Wayne*


No... Is helena B... This is the costume of Rebirth Huntress in Birds of Prey

----------


## darkseidpwns

> It's a shame that Priest is so prickly and that fans have zero respect attacking him personally like that because this is getting out of hand and both side's look bad.
> 
> Fans should not be posting hate , harassing or using the N word because of this. That's too far.
> Priest in his handling of this has been very unprofessional and bull headed. He comes off not sympathetic at all and I've certainly lost some respect for him.
> 
> It is clear Priest like certain character type's ie. edgy, complex, ambiguous savage dudes who have a darkness and do badass shit no question. Just cold Motherf**kers. Hence why he likes Slade. Why his Damian is Batman level in his epicness and Slade level cold savagery. Hence why he thinks Damian without the edges is Nightwing WTF?! and that Nightwing is boring.
> 
> For such a talented writer his imagination and scope is oddly stilted.


Wait, where did the N word get used? I guess that explains his initial harsh response. 

Overall this isn't looking good for Damian fans at all, James Tynion said he was driven off Tumblr because of them and Snyder has endured some crap as well. But Priest seems actually interested in writing him and Dick for that matter unlike Tynion and Snyder otherwise he wouldn't dedicate such lengthy posts to them or use them in his work. Which is why I think its important he understands where the criticism is coming from.

----------


## dietrich

http://inkydandy.tumblr.com/post/161...ne-had-a-great

----------


## Alycat

This is more about Damian than dick so I moved it




> Jason wasn't a bad boy when he was Robin nor was he anti Robin. He had snarky but was very much what Robin was supposed to be.
> The sympathy well that depends on the person an abused child who never had a life and was forced to fight from birth conditioned and unloved. who has never had a lifefighting to better the world, over come conditioning and abuse and prove that he is not the monster the world sees him as by venture of his bloodline and struggling to prove that you are worthy of another bloodline. Gave his life twice to save this world and the innocent came back and still soliders on fighting because he wants to make the world better.
> 
> Young boy neglected forced to find his own way in the world, forced into a war that wasn't his own gave his life came back disillusioned but carries on fighting because he he doesn't want others to go through what he did possibly.
> 
> It's a toss up
> No you get more noise about IJ2 cos the game is now more well known and Damian has become notorious. There are far more people out there Defending Damian than they are haters.
> 
> Damage control in that he is written more sympathetic. They  changed up the whole how he turned making more relate-able. He's logic is actually sound and he is cast as the halfway point between Batman and Superman.
> Making him that way in the story mode was genius I have never seen this much support for Injustice Damian.


I'm saying how people seem to view them them and that view seems to be how most people view Jason not Damian. People mistakenly and through some retcons view him as anti Robin and a bad boy because he uses guns and kills. That's also why he gets sympathy.

 Nah, you and I must be looking at different places. Injustice streams, twitter, reddit to a lesser extent and even tumblr  have a lot more Damian hate especially because they view him in the story as super annoying and the fact that Nightwing is regulated to gear. He doesnt come across as more sympathetic at all, even though he has some good points. Thats why the last Injustice comic painting him in a positive light came as a surprise.

I mean just look at a few Red Hood reveal  reaction videos and you'll hear a lot of F Damian at the start.

----------


## dietrich

> Wait, where did the N word get used? I guess that explains his initial harsh response. 
> 
> Overall this isn't looking good for Damian fans at all, James Tynion said he was driven off Tumblr because of them and Snyder has endured some crap as well. But Priest seems actually interested in writing him and Dick for that matter unlike Tynion and Snyder otherwise he wouldn't dedicate such lengthy posts to them or use them in his work. Which is why I think its important he understands where the criticism is coming from.


On 4chan I believe. I'm slowly starting to get the impression that Damian Wayne might be no better than Tim Drake fans who are just the worst and the reason why I from "I nothing you to I hate you" with Tim.

That really sucks. Yeah he says somewhere in the masses of post that they used the N word which is just overkill and unacceptable. In fact fans should not be allowed to contact creators so easily . I know feedback is important but 90% of what fans say is stupid. I can't stand social media and the fact that every Tom Dick and Harry gets to weigh in simply cos they learned to type.

There's also the reality that going by internet buzz is misleading. Majority of the fans/people are silent so it isn't a true reflection of the base and I hope this is true of the Damian fanbase. That the majority are decent not the trolls who attack creators or abuse people simply for not getting /liking him.

----------


## darkseidpwns

I stopped reading IJ2 when I saw Harley Quinn being white washed and headbutting Ra's, heard Damian got some nice moments though.

The game itself though doesn't really bother to take course correction.

----------


## Alycat

> I stopped reading IJ2 when I saw Harley Quinn being white washed and headbutting Ra's, heard Damian got some nice moments though.
> 
> The game itself though doesn't really bother to take course correction.


Yeah, and the game, not the comics is what most people will be seeing. People hate Injustice Damian with a passion lol and for good reasons, even if I enjoy him.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> On 4chan I believe. I'm slowly starting to get the impression that Damian Wayne might be no better than Tim Drake fans who are just the worst and the reason why I from "I nothing you to I hate you" with Tim.
> 
> That really sucks. Yeah he says somewhere in the masses of post that they used the N word which is just overkill and unacceptable. In fact fans should not be allowed to contact creators so easily . I know feedback is important but 90% of what fans say is stupid. I can't stand social media and the fact that every Tom Dick and Harry gets to weigh in simply cos they learned to type.
> 
> There's also the reality that going by internet buzz is misleading. Majority of the fans/people are silent so it isn't a true reflection of the base and I hope this is true of the Damian fanbase. That the majority are decent not the trolls who attack creators or abuse people simply for not getting /liking him.


Its why I avoid directly interacting with the creators, its easier to vent on the discussion boards. I fully acknowledge that 5 years from now I might end up finding my own posts incredibly stupid.
But all fanboys are stupid, its just that some character have more of them compared to the others.

----------


## dietrich

> This is more about Damian than dick so I moved it
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying how people seem to view them them and that view seems to be how most people view Jason not Damian. People mistakenly and through some retcons view him as anti Robin and a bad boy because he uses guns and kills. That's also why he gets sympathy.
> 
>  Nah, you and I must be looking at different places. Injustice streams, twitter, reddit to a lesser extent and even tumblr  have a lot more Damian hate especially because they view him in the story as super annoying and the fact that Nightwing is regulated to gear. He doesnt come across as more sympathetic at all, even though he has some good points. Thats why the last Injustice comic painting him in a positive light came as a surprise.
> 
> I mean just look at a few Red Hood reveal  reaction videos and you'll hear a lot of F Damian at the start.


You can hear a lot of F Damian at the start of Red Hood's reveal!!!!??? Gasp. What a shocker!
That because a lot of red hood fans don't like Damian for stepping on his toes with the whole dying coming back stuff.
Being shown to have defeated him twice .
and this strange thing where they say Damian is a copy of Jason. Damian is the opposite of Jason Jason is a street kid who became a a hero then died and came back confused.
Damian is an entitled 1% born to rule the world was a killer and then became a hero.

They are opposites even their wit is different. Damian is a killing machine born bred [born to kill] and he is working against that instinct.
Jason came back and due to his anger at his lot he took a zero tolorence stance on bad guys inside there is a lot of goodness in Jason while Damian just learnt how to be human and now is learning how to be good.

On the cover they seem similar be they are very different unfortunately most Red hood game fans don't know this they just know that both seem like they are competing for biggest egdelord of the Batfamily title.

I'm not a higher up so I can't tell what they want but if Priest is right and they had him write that then it is clear they want us to view Damian as the deadly lethal bad boy who will straight up murder you in cold blood hero or villain no F**ks given if the need arose.

----------


## Alycat

> You can hear a lot of F Damian at the start of Red Hood's reveal!!!!??? Gasp. What a shocker!
> That because a lot of red hood fans don't like Damian for stepping on his toes with the whole dying coming back stuff.
> Being shown to have defeated him twice .
> and this strange thing where they say Damian is a copy of Jason. Damian is the opposite of Jason Jason is a street kid who became a a hero then died and came back confused.
> Damian is an entitled 1% born to rule the world was a killer and then became a hero.
> 
> They are opposites even their wit is different. Damian is a killing machine born bred [born to kill] and he is working against that instinct.
> Jason came back and due to his anger at his lot he took a zero tolorence stance on bad guys inside there is a lot of goodness in Jason while Damian just learnt how to be human and now is learning how to be good.
> 
> ...


Uhh, these people I'm talking about barely have any comic knowledge. They seriously just know basics, nothing about Damian beating Jason or dying. They just hate Damian in Injustice. That's all it is.

I think the differences and similarities between Jason and Damian are pretty interesting. It's one of the reasons I wish they would interact more, especially since Talia knows them both, so she's a connection that could be explored.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> You can hear a lot of F Damian at the start of Red Hood's reveal!!!!??? Gasp. What a shocker!
> That because a lot of red hood fans don't like Damian for stepping on his toes with the whole dying coming back stuff.
> Being shown to have defeated him twice .
> and this strange thing where they say Damian is a copy of Jason. Damian is the opposite of Jason Jason is a street kid who became a a hero then died and came back confused.
> Damian is an entitled 1% born to rule the world was a killer and then became a hero.
> 
> They are opposites even their wit is different. Damian is a killing machine born bred [born to kill] and he is working against that instinct.
> Jason came back and due to his anger at his lot he took a zero tolorence stance on bad guys inside there is a lot of goodness in Jason while Damian just learnt how to be human and now is learning how to be good.
> 
> ...


Meh, I dont think its that deep. They saw UTRH/SOB or clips of them, decided to hate Damian and love Jason based on those. Its truly amazing what one story with massive exposure can do for you.

----------


## dietrich

> I stopped reading IJ2 when I saw Harley Quinn being white washed and headbutting Ra's, heard Damian got some nice moments though.
> 
> The game itself though doesn't really bother to take course correction.


I know Alycat said there were a lot of negatives but I saw a lot of positives but again I don't view many sites. Robin in the story mode for the game is great I like him and I liked the idea that he was a halfway point between the two leads like Brainac.

Damian is a character that is unapologetic and badass. He thinks he is the shit and to some extent is the shit.  He is the type a lot of fans love to hate. Much like Batman and it seems that DC likes him as the anti robin since they keep doubling down on that.

For me the most important thing is that he keeps being profitable, higher ups are invested in him and lots of creators enjoy playing with him. That ensures that he's kept in publication. Infamy and notoriety is okay so long as he is published. Hate him all you want but keep talking about him, keep buying his movies just to boo at him and buy games so you can kick his arse.

----------


## dietrich

> Meh, I dont think its that deep. They saw UTRH/SOB or clips of them, decided to hate Damian and love Jason based on those. Its truly amazing what one story with massive exposure can do for you.


Well I do see a lot of Damian is Jason lite which irks me no end.

----------


## dietrich

> Uhh, these people I'm talking about barely have any comic knowledge. They seriously just know basics, nothing about Damian beating Jason or dying. They just hate Damian in Injustice. That's all it is.
> 
> I think the differences and similarities between Jason and Damian are pretty interesting. It's one of the reasons I wish they would interact more, especially since Talia knows them both, so she's a connection that could be explored.


I'm waiting for the day Damian finds out about Jason and mummy dearest  :Stick Out Tongue: 
But yeah they is a lot to be explored between those two.

----------


## Alycat

> I'm waiting for the day Damian finds out about Jason and mummy dearest 
> But yeah they is a lot to be explored between those two.


I wonder if Jason/Talia is still canon? That would be an awkward conversation with Damian.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> Here's the update
> 
> Pretty lengthy but worth the time
> 
> http://lamerciepark.com/wp/?p=610#comments


Mmmm I like that he made the effort to seek feedback and it is helpful to get some insight but I still can't get past how far he regressed Damian.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> I wonder if Jason/Talia is still canon? That would be an awkward conversation with Damian.


Jason getting thrown in to the pit by Talia is canon, the sex thing was never acknowledged by any writer after Winick put it to print and I doubt it ever will.

----------


## Alycat

> Jason getting thrown in to the pit by Talia is canon, the sex thing was never acknowledged by any writer after Winick put it to print and I doubt it ever will.


It was pretty gross, so I don't blame them.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> It was pretty gross, so I don't blame them.


Tell me about it, I still remember Winick's reponse :

"It's what adults do"

Funny thing is, if you put Bruce and Cassandra Cain in their places people would have been throwing a fit.

----------


## CPSparkles

> This is more about Damian than dick so I moved it
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying how people seem to view them them and that view seems to be how most people view Jason not Damian. People mistakenly and through some retcons view him as anti Robin and a bad boy because he uses guns and kills. That's also why he gets sympathy.
> 
>  Nah, you and I must be looking at different places. Injustice streams, twitter, reddit to a lesser extent and even tumblr  have a lot more Damian hate especially because they view him in the story as super annoying and the fact that Nightwing is regulated to gear. He doesnt come across as more sympathetic at all, even though he has some good points. Thats why the last Injustice comic painting him in a positive light came as a surprise.
> 
> I mean just look at a few Red Hood reveal  reaction videos and you'll hear a lot of F Damian at the start.


Salty folks will be salty. They are so stupid that they were giving Damian hate for the part where he argues for vengeance for Jason. That's how dumb these folks are.  I believe they view him as a rival for Jason which is funny. 

Multiple fanbases getting riled up. Hating and always picking on Damian. Damian fans are pretty chill [I thought]. We don't hate on other characters or boo them. We don't go to on videos and articles about other Robins to spew hate and troll but Jason and Tim fans always manage to find videos and articles about Damian to bitch on. 
I find that very annoying. They hate him but they always click on him meaning they are intrigued. 

But yes he is the bad guy anti Robin of the Robins and now thanks to Injustice and Lazarus's back to being little assassin Robin again

----------


## CPSparkles

Nightwing and Robin The Dynamic Duo

----------


## CPSparkles

Batman and Robin.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## pansy

what's the n word?

----------


## dietrich

> what's the n word?


A truly offensive name for black people that rhymes with snigger.

----------


## dietrich

Batman [DickBats] Robin and Red Hood

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## pansy

> A truly offensive name for black people that rhymes with snigger.


Oh ... this is awful. Some people lose their common sense very easily.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Oh ... this is awful. Some people lose their common sense very easily.


It is awful. Can't believe some take things that far. Because of a comic!

----------


## CPSparkles

Not a Killer
got to love that S**T eating grin though

----------


## CPSparkles

> 


I love his cute little pout here.

----------


## pansy

> It is awful. Can't believe some take things that far. Because of a comic!


not understand these behaviors. Respect ... I spent my life hearing offenses for being a nerd. And it is likely that it will be so with all comiccommunity
 .

----------


## CPSparkles

> not understand these behaviors. Respect ... I spent my life hearing offenses for being a nerd. And it is likely that it will be so with all comiccommunity
>  .


I would think that comic fans who get called nerds and harassed should know better than to do the same to others. I think a lot of comic fans are very entitled and passionate about their favourites but that doesn't anyone abuse for doing their job. At this rate they are going to get a reputation for being a ruthless fan base which is bad because Damian fans [from what I can see aside from the attack on this writer] are not hateful and only react.

I mean I can understand Damian fans being more pissed off than fans of other Robins because we get trolled more than most. Fans of others go out of their way to say rubbish and insult the character and most of the time when you get into it it turns out that they have zero reasons or are misinformed.

You don't have to like the character but they could have a little class and act mature.

----------


## CPSparkles

A cute Damian gif because it's getting kinda heavy in here

----------


## CPSparkles

Like son like father

----------


## CPSparkles

Freeze and Robin

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian Doodles

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> I can't bear to look at Damian tags. They will hate what he did to both Wallys, especially the Ginger Wally.


It's okay to look fanfan Wally fans are very mature it isn't bad and they realise this is not Damian. In fact there's a lot of support defending Damian and Wally.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I mean I like Damian as well but there's really no level of kick butt to put the Robins in since they do it in different ways. I do find it interesting that despit being the son of those people it's his relationship with non blood like Dick that has such a profound effect on him. That scrappy doo comparison makes me laugh because Scrappy is well known for being a hated and annoying character which is very much the view people have on Damian depending on what you know about him.
> 
> Also Injustice Damian is great gameplay wise guys if you haven't played it yet.


True. In Fact TV Tropes has Damian and Red Hood down as examples of scrappy's though Damian has now moved on to rescued from the scrappy heap due to his massive character development.

----------


## adrikito

> Like son like father


TT.. Now Batman can understand his son a little more..




> Freeze and Robin


Is cold..  :Cool:

----------


## yohyoi

> 


I miss Billy. Captain Marvel needs to come back.

----------


## dietrich

Damian's new team

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## KrustyKid

> 


We shall call this position; 'The Tongue' :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pansy

> 


So beautiful ... I was thrilled here.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## darkseidpwns

Now Priest has uploaded a new post essentially asking how Damian should be written.

----------


## fanfan13

Sorry guys if I bring the topic back. I've been avoiding Damian related stuffs (except fanfics) lately for a while so I have a lot to catch up.




> Here's the update
> 
> Pretty lengthy but worth the time
> 
> http://lamerciepark.com/wp/?p=610#comments


I'm not ready to read this. Should I? Or maybe someone here can share the gist please?




> Wait, where did the N word get used? I guess that explains his initial harsh response. 
> 
> *Overall this isn't looking good for Damian fans at all*, James Tynion said he was driven off Tumblr because of them and Snyder has endured some crap as well. But Priest seems actually interested in writing him and Dick for that matter unlike Tynion and Snyder otherwise he wouldn't dedicate such lengthy posts to them or use them in his work. Which is why I think its important he understands where the criticism is coming from.


So Damian fans attacked Priest (and Tynion too? that's news for me)? I've always thought the fans were pretty chill. Understandable though but using N word is pretty much uncalled for. Although I'm happy a lot of fans defend him, but that's just too much. Criticisms are okay but insulting/bullying/attacking are not, especially to the writers/artists/authors. This is pretty much always happening in every fandom, sadly.




> For me the most important thing is that* he keeps being profitable*, higher ups are invested in him and lots of creators enjoy playing with him. That ensures that he's kept in publication. Infamy and notoriety is okay so long as he is published. Hate him all you want but keep talking about him, keep buying his movies just to boo at him and buy games so you can kick his arse.


Does he though?




> Multiple fanbases getting riled up. Hating and always picking on Damian. Damian fans are pretty chill [I thought]. We don't hate on other characters or boo them. We don't go to on videos and articles about other Robins to spew hate and troll but Jason and Tim fans always manage to find videos and articles about Damian to bitch on. 
> I find that very annoying. They hate him but they always click on him meaning they are intrigued. 
> 
> But yes he is the bad guy anti Robin of the Robins and now thanks to Injustice and Lazarus's back to being little assassin Robin again


Yeah, his haters just love to troll in every Damian-related posts in every social medias I've seen (youtube, twitter, instagram, etc). But at the same time I'm also glad there are still people who are ready to defend him, responding to those trolls. I've also seen a few of them who like him in the Lazarus contract (hard to imagine but yeah they are real) and defend Damian's actions in it. My point is despite the hate Damian gets, I'm happy enough to see there are still a lot of people out there who like him and are vocal about it.

Besides I guess hate is one of things that contribute to popularity. Like CPSparkles said despite the fact that they hate him, they are still clicking on posts about him lol (I don't get it though, why those people who loudly say they hate him still checking Damian-related posts is beyond me).

----------


## fanfan13

> Like son like father


From what comic is this?

edit: found the rest of the preview. so it's the upcoming Justice League. No wonder I didn't know as I don't read JL.
Batman with his "TT" always amuses me. He's being so Damian in that preview. Like father like son indeed. Look at Jon, as soon as he heard Batman "TT"ing, his smile quickly turned into a scowl lol. He must be reminded of his jerk friend who regularly does that. I really appreciate the writer of that issue  :Smile: 




> It's okay to look fanfan Wally fans are very mature it isn't bad and they realise this is not Damian. In fact there's a lot of support defending Damian and Wally.


Really? I'm happy then  :Smile: 




> Now Priest has uploaded a new post essentially asking how Damian should be written.


Seriously? Is he being serious or just trolling?

----------


## Caivu

> So Damian fans attacked Priest (and Tynion too? that's news for me)? I've always thought the fans were pretty chill.


The two incidents are unrelated, but yes, both received attacks related to Damian; for Priest, it was regarding Damian's portrayal in TLC, and in Tynion's case it was for not including Damian in 'Tec (that was very early on, though).

----------


## dietrich

> The two incidents are unrelated, but yes, both received attacks related to Damian; for Priest, it was regarding Damian's portrayal in TLC, and in Tynion's case it was for not including Damian in 'Tec (that was very early on, though).


I wonder why they singled Tynion out when King also wasn't using Damian? I mean Damian is Robin and King was the Batman writer writing Batman without a Robin.

----------


## dietrich

> Sorry guys if I bring the topic back. I've been avoiding Damian related stuffs (except fanfics) lately for a while so I have a lot to catch up.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ready to read this. Should I? Or maybe someone here can share the gist please?
> 
> 
> 
> So Damian fans attacked Priest (and Tynion too? that's news for me)? I've always thought the fans were pretty chill. Understandable though but using N word is pretty much uncalled for. Although I'm happy a lot of fans defend him, but that's just too much. Criticisms are okay but insulting/bullying/attacking are not, especially to the writers/artists/authors. This is pretty much always happening in every fandom, sadly.
> ...


There is a lot there and i would recommend you read it. You'll feel better. As for TJC fallout I don't really use social media so don't know what's going on there but Damian has survived worse and yes it is difficult to constantly have a character you love bashed right left and centre don't let trolls keep you from doing what you do. At least go enjoy your fanfics. 


Yes he is profitable. You really should visit Priest page. The guy is for real, is honestly looking for feedback and took the time to reply to most criticisms. It will also give you some insight into why they went in that direction and why he wrote Damian that way. Possibly the highers ups have a particular vision for Damian. They like him being the anti Robin from what I gathered they had a hand in this.
Read it.

In fact why don't you leave him a post on how you want Damian written that might make you feel better.

----------


## dietrich

> Like son like father


Where's your kid Bruce?

----------


## dietrich

> We shall call this position; 'The Tongue'


I know how cute is that

----------


## adrikito

> http://inkydandy.tumblr.com/post/161...ne-had-a-great


The Batfamily in WW movie..  This movie is not in my list of DC MOVIES.. But, Good luck Gal Gadot..




> So Damian fans attacked Priest (and Tynion too? that's news for me)? I've always thought the fans were pretty chill. Understandable though but using N word is pretty much uncalled for. Although I'm happy a lot of fans defend him, but that's just too much. Criticisms are okay but insulting/bullying/attacking are not, especially to the writers/artists/authors. This is pretty much always happening in every fandom, sadly.
> 
> 
> Yeah, his haters just love to troll in every Damian-related posts in every social medias I've seen (youtube, twitter, instagram, etc). But at the same time I'm also glad there are still people who are ready to defend him, responding to those trolls. I've also seen a few of them who like him in the Lazarus contract (hard to imagine but yeah they are real) and defend Damian's actions in it. My point is despite the hate Damian gets, I'm happy enough to see there are still a lot of people out there who like him and are vocal about it.


Poor Priest and Tynion...  :Frown:   The things that his Haters can love are the things that normally I hate... For that I am against The Damian(sucessor of Al Ghul) of Batman Beyond and Injustice Damian... I am against Damian as Villain.  :Mad: 

With Dick Grayson too... I don´t like that new comic with Dick as a villain..





> Here's the update
> 
> Pretty lengthy but worth the time
> 
> http://lamerciepark.com/wp/?p=610#comments


Priest website... I want to give him the thanks for his deathstroke.

----------


## fanfan13

> There is a lot there and i would recommend you read it. You'll feel better. As for TJC fallout I don't really use social media so don't know what's going on there but Damian has survived worse and yes it is difficult to constantly have a character you love bashed right left and centre don't let trolls keep you from doing what you do. At least go enjoy your fanfics. 
> 
> 
> Yes he is profitable. You really should visit Priest page. The guy is for real, is honestly looking for feedback and took the time to reply to most criticisms. It will also give you some insight into why they went in that direction and why he wrote Damian that way. Possibly the highers ups have a particular vision for Damian. They like him being the anti Robin from what I gathered they had a hand in this.
> Read it.
> 
> In fact why don't you leave him a post on how you want Damian written that might make you feel better.


It took me time but finally I have read all of his posts. I didn't expect that I would enjoy reading them. It's funny that I both agree and disagree with his take on Damian.

Nah, I won't do that. Most of my concerns about Damian have already been covered by the commenters. I completely agree with one of them that the subtlety in Damian's character that we love is completely lost in the crossover, a proof that his character has gone through a character development. But what's done is done. I have to move on and now I'm more concerned how Damian will be treated in the future of TT after this mess. Priest seems to hint that Percy will most likely tell a story about Damian's character growth after what he has done in the crossover. Although I personally am not fond that it seems like we're going back to square one, at least I will get another story of his character development and redemption. Looking back at how Percy concluded "Damian Knows Best" arc, I still have hope he will do it nicely.

Now I am curious to what Percy thinks about the criticisms to Damian's characterization and what kind of plan does he have for him in the future. After all he is a character he actually writes. Yet it looks to me he pays more attention to his Green Arrow than TT.

It's also interesting to have an insight on what Damian is in the eyes of DC "bosses". I wonder what will happen to Damian after this Rebirth event ends. Priest's own opinion about Damian in Deathstroke #5 caught my attention too.

----------


## fanfan13

taken from Dick's thread:




> But it does show that when Damian is the "hot new stuff" in a new book or under a new writer his characterization goes to default setting and then new writer has him undergo development to get back to the same point. Injustice and the animated verse started with that extreme before mellowing down, Morrison did as well, so did Tomasi, heck so did Seeley in his recent Nightwing run where he started his arc with Damian being b!tchy towards Dick about being Batman and then talking about killing Robintron. These were settled topics too.
> But I personally gave all these guys the benefit of the doubt, well maybe not Injustice lol.


Now that you mention it. In a sense yeah it's like that. Damian's development is like he takes two steps forward, then one step backward, then two steps forward, another one step backward, again two steps forward, and it continues on that way, but overall he's still walking forward. In some cases like TLC and Injustice though, the steps backward he takes are just too many that we feel like his overall development is regressed enough.

The fact that they're doing damage control lately I see it as Damian's important enough for future uses.

----------


## JasonTodd428

> Although I personally am not fond that it's going like he has gone back to square, at least I will get another story of his character development and redemption. Looking back at how Percy concluded "Damian Knows Best" arc, I still have hope he will do it nicely.
> .


The thing is we've already had multiple Damian redemption stories since his first appearance so at this point I'm very tired of them. In my opinion it's time to move on from that and do something different instead because belaboring a point with a character leads ultimately to character stagnation and we could very well end up with appearances just like this one ad nauseam. It happened in the past with Jason Todd and he's only just crawled out that hole so I'd really hate for the same thing to happen to Damian.

Also love your avatar.  :Smile:

----------


## Aahz

> The thing is we've already had multiple Damian redemption stories since his first appearance so at this point I'm very tired of them. In my opinion it's time to move on from that and do something different instead because belaboring a point with a character leads ultimately to character stagnation and we could very well end up with appearances just like this one ad nauseam. It happened in the past with Jason Todd and he's only just crawled out that hole so I'd really hate for the same thing to happen to Damian.


In case of Jason the problem is more that most writers kind of ignore what happend in his own book, and that they just changed his realtion with other Batfamily members without really developing it. I hope Lobdell uses the next RHatO Annual to finally build up a solid foundation for realtion/dynamic between Jason and Dick.

----------


## fanfan13

> The thing is we've already had multiple Damian redemption stories since his first appearance so at this point I'm very tired of them. In my opinion it's time to move on from that and do something different instead because belaboring a point with a character leads ultimately to character stagnation and we could very well end up with appearances just like this one ad nauseam. It happened in the past with Jason Todd and he's only just crawled out that hole so I'd really hate for the same thing to happen to Damian.
> 
> Also love your avatar.


Well, I'm still up for another development/redemption because this time it's in the context of him as a team leader and having friends outside of Batfam. Yes, R:SOB has him interacted with new characters out of Batfam circles and those near his age too, but I see R:SOB as a more of internal redemption. While in TT it's different. We can see every decisions he makes affects other people and vice versa until in return  whether they will react against him or support him and how that will contribute to his character growth. It'll be nice to see how his character developed inside an officially established superhero team and how he will bond with them as the story progresses. It'll be something that hasn't been done before and I look forward to it as long as they handle it good and consistent. Dang my expectation of this story is sooo high, can't help it.

I don't know if in the future I will get tired of this treatment of Damian but for now I'm still pretty excited ...okay, maybe if Damian's main future will be similar to Batman Beyond despite all of these massive character developments, then I will rage.

Ah, thank you very much! I'm glad you love my avatar. I also think it's lovely despite the fact that Damian's head is drawn a little too big to my liking  :Smile:

----------


## fanfan13

isn't it kinda obvious already? lol

----------


## dietrich

> The thing is we've already had multiple Damian redemption stories since his first appearance so at this point I'm very tired of them. In my opinion it's time to move on from that and do something different instead because belaboring a point with a character leads ultimately to character stagnation and we could very well end up with appearances just like this one ad nauseam. It happened in the past with Jason Todd and he's only just crawled out that hole so I'd really hate for the same thing to happen to Damian.
> 
> Also love your avatar.


I do agree that it time to move on with the Damian story, as heart warming as those moment when his vulnerability and heart are finally revealed are we can't have the same story over and over.

----------


## dietrich

> Well, I'm still up for another development/redemption because this time it's in the context of him as a team leader and having friends outside of Batfam. Yes, R:SOB has him interacted with new characters out of Batfam circles and those near his age too, but I see R:SOB as a more of internal redemption. While in TT it's different. We can see every decisions he makes affects other people and vice versa until in return  whether they will react against him or support him and how that will contribute to his character growth. It'll be nice to see how his character developed inside an officially established superhero team and how he will bond with them as the story progresses. It'll be something that hasn't been done before and I look forward to it as long as they handle it good and consistent. Dang my expectation of this story is sooo high, can't help it.
> 
> I don't know if in the future I will get tired of this treatment of Damian but for now I'm still pretty excited ...okay, maybe if Damian's main future will be similar to Batman Beyond despite all of these massive character developments, then I will rage.
> 
> Ah, thank you very much! I'm glad you love my avatar. I also think it's lovely despite the fact that Damian's head is drawn a little too big to my liking


The thing is that TT is a team book so won't and shouldn't focus so much on one character. The next TT arc is Jackson's.

Maybe Percy can squeeze something in or work it into the on going narrative somehow without letting it take focus away from others but somehow I doubt he's gonna do that like you said GA seems to be his priority.

----------


## dietrich

> isn't it kinda obvious already? lol


Great video.

----------


## fanfan13

> The thing is that TT is a team book so won't and shouldn't focus so much on one character. The next TT arc is Jackson's.
> 
> Maybe Percy can squeeze something in or work it into the on going narrative somehow without letting it take focus away from others but somehow I doubt he's gonna do that like you said GA seems to be his priority.


yes, I'm totally aware of that. I also want the other titans to shine too. Like I said my expectation is too much I just can't help it... sorry. At least I still hope we will get some kind of development, maybe not exactly the way I want it but close.

Maybe if TLC didn't go the way it did, I might not feel as bias as this. I just want the mess to be fixed somehow.

----------


## dietrich

> It took me time but finally I have read all of his posts. I didn't expect that I would enjoy reading them. It's funny that I both agree and disagree with his take on Damian.
> 
> Nah, I won't do that. Most of my concerns about Damian have already been covered by the commenters. I completely agree with one of them that the subtlety in Damian's character that we love is completely lost in the crossover, a proof that his character has gone through a character development. But what's done is done. I have to move on and now I'm more concerned how Damian will be treated in the future of TT after this mess. Priest seems to hint that Percy will most likely tell a story about Damian's character growth after what he has done in the crossover. Although I personally am not fond that it seems like we're going back to square one, at least I will get another story of his character development and redemption. Looking back at how Percy concluded "Damian Knows Best" arc, I still have hope he will do it nicely.
> 
> Now I am curious to what Percy thinks about the criticisms to Damian's characterization and what kind of plan does he have for him in the future. After all he is a character he actually writes. Yet it looks to me he pays more attention to his Green Arrow than TT.
> 
> It's also interesting to have an insight on what Damian is in the eyes of DC "bosses". I wonder what will happen to Damian after this Rebirth event ends. Priest's own opinion about Damian in Deathstroke #5 caught my attention too.


That's pretty much how I felt after reading the pages and all his comments. It show how important that subtlety is writing Damian. No sure how much I trust Percy to handle the aftermath since his Damian also isn't quite right. Too emotional.

----------


## fanfan13

Can't wait for Super Sons #5! I look forward to see Damian and Jon "destroy" the Batcave.

----------


## dietrich

> Can't wait for Super Sons #5! I look forward to see Damian and Jon "destroy" the Batcave.


Is that in #5? I guess Lois also doesn't tell Clark about the boy sneaking out. I wonder how come they ended up in Gotham? Another sleepover perhaps? 

Also it occurs to me that Bruce and Damian are still in that black goo in Hamilton.

----------


## dietrich

Damian gets kidnapped

----------


## fanfan13

> Is that in #5? I guess Lois also doesn't tell Clark about the boy sneaking out. I wonder how come they ended up in Gotham? Another sleepover perhaps? 
> 
> Also it occurs to me that Bruce and Damian are still in that black goo in Hamilton.


it's exactly after kid amazo arc so yeah it's in issue #5. I also wonder how the boys end up in Gotham and particularly in Batcave and lol somehow I can't imagine Jon having a sleepover in the Wayne Manor. I mean I don't think he can get some proper sleep...

and yeah currently in Black Dawn both Batman and Robin are still inside whatever Manchester Black put them in.

----------


## irene

I was reading through Christopher Priest's blog about the latest kerfuffle concerning the Lazarus contarct, when this caught my eye: 



> Priest says:	
> June 5, 2017 at 8:37 am	
> 
> Id like to see Damian back in some kind of mentorship relationship
> 
> Well, we would have put him on Defiance (Deathstrokes Teen Titans) but I was told Damian is currently overexposed. It would have been a hoot, though, and just think of the fun everyone could have bashing me!


Quite interesting, indeed.

----------


## dietrich

> I was reading through Christopher Priest's blog about the latest kerfuffle concerning the Lazarus contarct, when this caught my eye: 
> 
> 
> Quite interesting, indeed.


That would have been really interesting Damian and Deathstroke together. Damian is in a lot of places at the moment that's true but I hope Priest at least gets permission to use in cameos cos I really liked his cameo in Deathstroe #4 and 5.

----------


## Godlike13

> I was reading through Christopher Priest's blog about the latest kerfuffle concerning the Lazarus contarct, when this caught my eye: 
> 
> 
> Quite interesting, indeed.


Hmm, now that I could dig.

----------


## Alycat

> I was reading through Christopher Priest's blog about the latest kerfuffle concerning the Lazarus contarct, when this caught my eye: 
> 
> 
> Quite interesting, indeed.


That would've been fun. A little off topic but his page won't load for me: Does he say anything else about Dick?

----------


## millernumber1

> I was reading through Christopher Priest's blog about the latest kerfuffle concerning the Lazarus contarct, when this caught my eye: 
> 
> 
> Quite interesting, indeed.


Ahaha, that was in response to my question. I'm famous!  :Wink: 

But in all seriousness, I really wish that had happened - I think Damian actually having to face being the person more committed to doing right in the relationship would be a very interesting one, especially written by Priest.

----------


## fanfan13

> I was reading through Christopher Priest's blog about the latest kerfuffle concerning the Lazarus contarct, when this caught my eye: 
> 
> 
> Quite interesting, indeed.


That would be interesting! I imagine Damian will make a mess inside the team (except to Rose) Deathstroke will regret making him join his titans. Also imagine what Batfam (esp Nightwing) will think over Damian joining Deathstroke  :Big Grin: 

and LOL at "overexposed"




> Ahaha, that was in response to my question. I'm famous!


woah so it was you! thanks a lot  :Smile:

----------


## millernumber1

> and LOL at "overexposed"


That made me scratch my head, too. Like...do they think he can't support all his titles? That's the only reason to say "overexposed."

----------


## dietrich

> That made me scratch my head, too. Like...do they think he can't support all his titles? That's the only reason to say "overexposed."


Really dude? No the reason you say something like that is that yo don't want people to to get tired of him tat's why you worry about overexposure nothing to do with bank ability.

There's such a thing as too much of a good thing.

----------


## Fergus

> That made me scratch my head, too. Like...do they think he can't support all his titles? That's the only reason to say "overexposed."


 Overexposed

*to expose (someone, such as a celebrity) to excessive publicity especially to the extent that attraction is diminished*

Nothing to do with supporting all his titles but you can spin it like that if you want to be a hater.

Damian is in TT, Supersons, Injustice 2, regularly in Nightwing, Often in Superman, currently in Batman Beyond, soon to be in GA and guested on Deathstroke.

He is a big part of Injustice 2 and the DCAU is centred around him. That's Batman level  exposure so there is a danger that people will get pissed off or tired of him and there will be a backlash especially when other members of the family are squeezed into Tec fighting for breathing room like sardines.

Fans of those guy are already plenty jealous and pissed off that editorial is against them don't want to fan the flames.

----------


## fanfan13

> Overexposed
> 
> _to expose (someone, such as a celebrity) to excessive publicity especially to the extent that attraction is diminished_
> 
> Nothing to do with supporting all his titles but I guess someone who in't a fan will spin it like that.
> 
> Damian is in TT, Supersons, Injustice 2, regularly in Nightwing, Often in Superman, currently in Batman Beyond, *soon to be in GA* and guested on Deathstroke.
> 
> He is a big part of Injustice 2 and the DCAU is centred around him. That's Batman level  exposure so there is a danger that people will get pissed off or tired of him and there will be a backlash especially when other members of the family are squeezed into Tec fighting for breathing room like sardines.


Is that legit real?
edit: oh yeah he is going to make appearance in Gotham Academy. I forgot about that. Nevermind  :Smile: 

Yeah Damian may be popular in various medias but, in contrast to Red Hood I think, he gets a lot of hate.

----------


## Fergus

> Is that legit real?
> 
> Yeah Damian may be popular in various medias but, in contrast to Red Hood I think, he gets a lot of hate.


Well he is designed to be divisive. He is an Alpha, he's privileged, he's arrogant and he's got skills to back it up. The kind of character that pokes at peoples insecurities and on top of that fans believe that DC gives him preferential treatment.

He is also Batman's biological son which a lot of fans resent believing that a biological son somehow makes their favourite lesser.
Red Hood isn't any of that and more importantly Red hood is supposed to be liked he isn't meant to be divisive like Damian. He wasn't made unlike or given bad and annoying traits on purpose. Jason was a god guy Damian was a villain. 
So it's not surprising. You are supposed to like all the Robins except for Damian who was designed to be disliked and then evolve into somewhat likeable but very much anti Robin.

Yeah we saw the solicits on this thread.

----------


## fanfan13

I was supposed to study for a test, yet I can't help drawing some Damian doodles  :Smile: 

Here's our small angry Robin

20170606_155220 1.jpg

He's in bad mood because Jon just can't stop talking to him...

20170606_155316 1.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> I was supposed to study for a test, yet I can't help drawing some Damian doodles 
> 
> Here's our small angry Robin
> 
> 20170606_155220 1.jpg
> 
> He's in bad mood because Jon just can't stop talking to him...
> 
> 20170606_155316 1.jpg


Hey you're very good fanfan. These are nice.

----------


## dietrich

> Well he is designed to be divisive. He is an Alpha, he's privileged, he's arrogant and he's got skills to back it up. The kind of character that pokes at peoples insecurities and on top of that fans believe that DC gives him preferential treatment.
> 
> He is also Batman's biological son which a lot of fans resent believing that a biological son somehow makes their favourite lesser.
> Red Hood isn't any of that and more importantly Red hood is supposed to be liked he isn't meant to be divisive like Damian. He wasn't made unlike or given bad and annoying traits on purpose. Jason was a god guy Damian was a villain. 
> So it's not surprising. You are supposed to like all the Robins except for Damian who was designed to be disliked and then evolve into somewhat likeable but very much anti Robin.
> 
> Yeah we saw the solicits on this thread.


Very true. There is a lot stacked against him. I've found that a lot of Bruce and Selina shippers also really dislike him. poor Damian  :Frown:

----------


## dietrich

> Overexposed
> 
> *to expose (someone, such as a celebrity) to excessive publicity especially to the extent that attraction is diminished*
> 
> Nothing to do with supporting all his titles but you can spin it like that if you want to be a hater.
> 
> Damian is in TT, Supersons, Injustice 2, regularly in Nightwing, Often in Superman, currently in Batman Beyond, soon to be in GA and guested on Deathstroke.
> 
> He is a big part of Injustice 2 and the DCAU is centred around him. That's Batman level  exposure so there is a danger that people will get pissed off or tired of him and there will be a backlash especially when other members of the family are squeezed into Tec fighting for breathing room like sardines.
> ...


When you list em all all like that he really is everywhere. Talk about over saturation.

----------


## Korath

> Very true. There is a lot stacked against him. *I've found that a lot of Bruce and Selina shippers also really dislike him*. poor Damian


Which is a shame, because him taking care of some baby brothers and sisters would offer an awful lot of potential character growth !

----------


## darkseidpwns

Would have loved to see Damian on Defiance with Rose and Slade.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Very true. There is a lot stacked against him. I've found that a lot of Bruce and Selina shippers also really dislike him. poor Damian


F shippers is my motto.

----------


## fanfan13

> Hey you're very good fanfan. These are nice.


Thank you! I found out that drawing Damian is so much fun  :Smile: 




> Very true. There is a lot stacked against him. *I've found that a lot of Bruce and Selina shippers also really dislike him.* poor Damian


No wonder. But hey Bruce can marry Selina and still have Damian. She can be officially his mother too.

----------


## fanfan13

> Would have loved to see Damian on Defiance with Rose and Slade.


I want to see Damian-Slade banter. Maybe Damian will give him a headache.

----------


## yohyoi

If the marriage happens, Selina will be Damian's stepmom. The banter between Lois and Selina will be legendary in Super Sons. Will Damian even accept he has a new mommy?

----------


## Korath

> If the marriage happens, Selina will be Damian's stepmom. The banter between Lois and Selina will be legendary in Super Sons. Will Damian even accept he has a new mommy?


Probably not at first. But I think him learning how to cope with a very mundane situation (getting a stepmom) combined with a very quirky situation (Catwoman becoming your stepmom) has the potential to allow for some very interesting developments for Damian (bonus points if D.C. is actually serious about it and Bruce and Selina are truly married to last for some real years, at least) since it's something which would require quite some time to develop organically in the comics.

----------


## darkseidpwns

It wont happen, they'll make it as far as the wedding day at best and then three Jokers will pop up. Besides King doesn't even use Damian so I wouldn't get my hopes up for much interaction.

----------


## dietrich

> Would have loved to see Damian on Defiance with Rose and Slade.





> I want to see Damian-Slade banter. Maybe Damian will give him a headache.


Same. Their back and forth on Deathstroke was great and Rose is always fantastic. Well never mind. Really glad Priest opened up discussion and shared his point of view initially he was defensive and abrupt in his reply re Dick and Damian but when he cooled down it's good to know that he is a fan can appreciates both characters.

----------


## dietrich

> If the marriage happens, Selina will be Damian's stepmom. The banter between Lois and Selina will be legendary in Super Sons. Will Damian even accept he has a new mommy?


Last time they were in a book together Damian called Selina the Tramp.
Also I would be more interested in Lois v Talia. Selina is pretty much Lois so I don't think it would be that interesting but Talia she's got game and she's a bad B***h.




> Which is a shame, because him taking care of some baby brothers and sisters would offer an awful lot of potential character growth !


I guess we've seen him care for animals now let' see him handle younger sibling but given tat his relationship with Bruce is what it is would he care? We know he freaked at the idea of Dick procreating but that's Dick.

They would have to build up the relationship between Bruce and Damian / Damian and Talia for any emotion not to sound hollow.

----------


## dietrich

> F shippers is my motto.


I don't get shippers especially those who now let the ship eclipse the character. Like people who won't read Dick if he's with Shawn or Kori or whatever. I mean come on remember when you liked Dick Grayson for Dick Grayson? A character is so much more than who they're bedding down with but maybe I'm not romantic.

I don't like Bruce and Selina or Bruce and Talia. I think Bruce should be a Brooding Playboy.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> I don't get shippers especially those who now let the ship eclipse the character. Like people who won't read Dick if he's with Shawn or Kori or whatever. I mean come on remember when you liked Dick Grayson for Dick Grayson? A character is so much more than who they're bedding down with but maybe I'm not romantic.
> 
> I don't like Bruce and Selina or Bruce and Talia. I think Bruce should be a Brooding Playboy.


Same here, there are Superman "fans" who wont read the book because he's not sleeping with Diana, like WTF? I can understand having a preference for one relationship over the other. I can understand not finding a character appealing unless he or she are interacting with another character but to call yourself a fan and then have that attitude? its just stupid.

Here specifically BatCat shippers dont have any real reason to hate Damian, he's interacted with her like once 7 years ago on just one page. Much of the bad blood comes from the fact that when Damian came around Selina also ended up with a daughter who then was revealed to be fathered by some other loser and then she was given away and forgotten. Some shippers interpret Damian's existence as being the cause of all that.

----------


## dietrich

> Same here, there are Superman "fans" who wont read the book because he's not sleeping with Diana, like WTF? I can understand having a preference for one relationship over the other. I can understand not finding a character appealing unless he or she are interacting with another character but to call yourself a fan and then have that attitude? its just stupid.
> 
> Here specifically BatCat shippers dont have any real reason to hate Damian, he's interacted with her like once 7 years ago on just one page. Much of the bad blood comes from the fact that when Damian came around Selina also ended up with a daughter who then was revealed to be fathered by some other loser and then she was given away and forgotten. Some shippers interpret Damian's existence as being the cause of all that.


SM/WW was one of the worst things they served up during 52 and those shippers are intense in their devotion to that couple sheesh!

----------


## fanfan13

> Same here, there are Superman "fans" who wont read the book because he's not sleeping with Diana, like WTF? I can understand having a preference for one relationship over the other. I can understand not finding a character appealing unless he or she are interacting with another character but to call yourself a fan and then have that attitude? its just stupid.
> 
> Here specifically BatCat shippers dont have any real reason to hate Damian, he's interacted with her like once 7 years ago on just one page. *Much of the bad blood comes from the fact that when Damian came around Selina also ended up with a daughter who then was revealed to be fathered by some other loser and then she was given away and forgotten. Some shippers interpret Damian's existence as being the cause of all that.*


So there's a backstory to that. Thanks for the insight. Poor that daughter. Although I don't really understand why for them Damian was to be blamed for that incident.

I don't ship Bruce with anyone so I'm pretty much indifferent towards his love life. That said I see Catwoman to Batman as Lois Lane is to Superman due to their history together. If the marriage indeed will happen, of course Bruce needs to talk to his family first about it, doesn't he? Especially Damian.

It's a bit shame that Damian also barely interacts with Selina. I wonder what they think about each other.

----------


## yohyoi

Shipping will be the death of us. Most comic book relationships doesn't make sense. One of the reason I hate Bendis is his stupid shipping of very different characters.

----------


## fanfan13

I laughed reading a number of comments in Priest's blog, complaining over how Bruce is such a bad father towards Damian in Rebirth lol

----------


## dietrich

> So there's a backstory to that. Thanks for the insight. Poor that daughter. Although I don't really understand why for them Damian was to be blamed for that incident.
> 
> I don't ship Bruce with anyone so I'm pretty much indifferent towards his love life. That said I see Catwoman to Batman as Lois Lane is to Superman due to their history together. If the marriage indeed will happen, of course Bruce needs to talk to his family first about it, doesn't he? Especially Damian.
> 
> It's a bit shame that Damian also barely interacts with Selina. I wonder what they think about each other.


Selina thinks he's cute he thinks Selina is a Tramp but this was at the period when he used to call most females harlots. Damn Talia what did you teach your boy?

----------


## dietrich

> I laughed reading a number of comments in Priest's blog, complaining over how Bruce is such a bad father towards Damian in Rebirth lol


It was a common complaint wasn't it
I thought the ones talking about Dick and Damian and why Nightwing fans defend Damian especially funny

----------


## fanfan13

> It was a common complaint wasn't it
> I thought the ones talking about Dick and Damian and why Nightwing fans defend Damian especially funny


Fans apparently don't chill  :Stick Out Tongue: 
The funniest one for me is the part where Priest thinks the artist in Deathstroke #5 drew Tim Drake, not Damian lol

----------


## adrikito

> If the marriage happens, Selina will be Damian's stepmom. The banter between Lois and Selina will be legendary in Super Sons. Will Damian even accept he has a new mommy?


*Damian:* With 13 years I am independent... I live with the Teen Titans.. This is my father problem.

----------


## millernumber1

> That would've been fun. A little off topic but his page won't load for me: Does he say anything else about Dick?


He did say this: _"I actually agree with all of that. Grayson is not a bad character, I just think there could be more to him, and weve seen that with the Grayson series and other places."_

Which I think you would agree with.  :Smile:

----------


## yohyoi

> He did say this: _"I actually agree with all of that. Grayson is not a bad character, I just think there could be more to him, and we’ve seen that with the “Grayson” series and other places."_
> 
> Which I think you would agree with.


When the writers put him in a Gotham-like city with Batman-like villains when he isn't even Batman, of course Dick Grayson would look like a bad character. Dick needs his own identity and his own trajectory away from Batman.

----------


## Alycat

> He did say this: _"I actually agree with all of that. Grayson is not a bad character, I just think there could be more to him, and we’ve seen that with the “Grayson” series and other places."_
> 
> Which I think you would agree with.


Yep. I completely agree with that! All this stuff about Selina reminds  me again of how I think DC mishandled Talia. The mother of Batmans biological son and she hasn't felt important in a while.

----------


## millernumber1

> Yep. I completely agree with that! All this stuff about Selina reminds  me again of how I think DC mishandled Talia. The mother of Batmans biological son and she hasn't felt important in a while.


Well, killing her off is part of that problem, I think. But also...I never really bought Grant Morrison's motivation for her in Batman Inc. So she just felt like a plot device.

Has anyone done anything with her since Gleason brought her back in Robin Son of Batman?

----------


## Alycat

> Well, killing her off is part of that problem, I think. But also...I never really bought Grant Morrison's motivation for her in Batman Inc. So she just felt like a plot device.
> 
> Has anyone done anything with her since Gleason brought her back in Robin Son of Batman?


She was in the first Teen Titans arc and spoke to Damian.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Yep. I completely agree with that! All this stuff about Selina reminds  me again of how I think DC mishandled Talia. The mother of Batmans biological son and she hasn't felt important in a while.


I think a lot of writers don't know where to go from here and are confused as to Bruces' relationship with her. I mean in Batman Inc after Damian is killed you have Talia and Bruce making out in the cave for like an entire issue and Bruce seems reluctant to actually have her punished for her crimes.
I mean it's confusing even in Son of Batman again confusing. Whack a pair of handcuffs on her man and bring her in.

I think writers don't whereto go and are afraid to go too villain with her but that is what she is a villain.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Fans apparently don't chill 
> The funniest one for me is the part where Priest thinks the artist in Deathstroke #5 drew Tim Drake, not Damian lol


I found it funny how many fans who still don't get Damian's character or feel he gets away with stuff. 

To be fair Damian in those issues could easily have been Tim. This is the problem when they all look alike.
Damian on the cover of the last Injustice also looked like Tim imo.

----------


## CPSparkles

> 


*@dietric update on your post
*

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Damian in Injustice was beyond amazing [source comicnewbies]

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

I want a Batmobile

----------


## dietrich

> 


So heart warming.

----------


## dietrich

> I think a lot of writers don't know where to go from here and are confused as to Bruces' relationship with her. I mean in Batman Inc after Damian is killed you have Talia and Bruce making out in the cave for like an entire issue and Bruce seems reluctant to actually have her punished for her crimes.
> I mean it's confusing even in Son of Batman again confusing. Whack a pair of handcuffs on her man and bring her in.
> 
> I think writers don't whereto go and are afraid to go too villain with her but that is what she is a villain.


Morrison's Talia was insane but man was she fun. I like Talia evil though I also liked her in RSOB cos she was no longer hung up n Bruce. I hate that aspect of Talia and Selina the trying to seduce Batman it's so sad.

I like the Talia who burned and rejected Bruce for dressing like a Bat and hanging with teenagers.

----------


## dietrich

> I want a Batmobile


A few months later he built his own flying Batmobile and a few years later he stole a Batmobile

----------


## dietrich

> *@dietric update on your post
> *


Ahahha they updated. Thank you

----------


## pansy

Well Damian will be the most beautiful page boy ever.  :Cool:

----------


## millernumber1

> I think a lot of writers don't know where to go from here and are confused as to Bruces' relationship with her. I mean in Batman Inc after Damian is killed you have Talia and Bruce making out in the cave for like an entire issue and Bruce seems reluctant to actually have her punished for her crimes.
> I mean it's confusing even in Son of Batman again confusing. Whack a pair of handcuffs on her man and bring her in.
> 
> I think writers don't whereto go and are afraid to go too villain with her but that is what she is a villain.


I think, fundamentally, that is the problem. Either she's a villain, which means you have to go for some kind of plan (or...whatever it was that Leviathan was for Morrison - I've read all of Batman, Inc, and I still don't get what he was trying to do with that other than "Batman and Talia swordfight in the cave at the end with goofy dialogue"), or she becomes an antihero, like Catwoman did. But there's really not much justification for that - the closest you might have is Death and the Maidens, where Rucka created Nyssa to basically become an antihero version of Talia who shifted Talia in that direction, only for it to be almost completely wiped from existence.

I personally find a lot of drama in the Bruce/Talia dynamic, but I think Denny O'Neil got it perfectly when he wrote the Detective Comics Annual #1 - Batman cannot ever be with Talia, because she will never truly renounce her commitment to evil.

I think there's a strong chance that if the writers are smart with Damian, Talia will become similar to Cluemaster with Steph - the parental archnemesis.

----------


## fanfan13

Yeah Batman/Talia in Batman Inc was a mess. I was confused to why they kissed in the end before she's shot. And after her resurrection, we barely see her again. I agree with CPSparkles, I don't think DC knows what to do with her right now.

Also I personally think the current Talia is not in love with Bruce anymore. From what I see she's more concerned to fix her relationship with her son, but Damian won't give in. He no longer calls her "mother", he calls her "Talia", so maybe he doesn't put her in high regards anymore.

Now that Bruce and Selina is most likely about to get married (or not), I'm intrigued to know what Damian thinks about this. I mean, Bruce is not Dick even though he's his father. Will he react the similar way he did when he found out Dick was considered a Batman of Bludhaven with a kid on the way? I have this strange feeling that he won't.

Does he care at all? Because I don't really understand what kind of father-son relationship Damian has with his father these days.




> A few months later he built his own flying Batmobile and a few years later he stole a Batmobile


and he built his own T-Jet and got a whole Tower courtesy of his father.

----------


## Alycat

Damian's been calling his father Bruce too. I hope he's displeased. Then again we probably won't get a reaction at all.

----------


## fanfan13

> Damian's been calling his father Bruce too. I hope he's displeased. *Then again we probably won't get a reaction at all.*


Aww I think so too. What a shame if it is  :Frown:

----------


## yohyoi

Talia's hair color keeps on changing. I know she is a brunette, but it goes to black to brown to black again every once in a while.

----------


## Alycat

> Aww I think so too. What a shame if it is


The lack of reactions to Dick and Tim's deaths leaves me cynical about proper reactions to anything.

----------


## millernumber1

> Damian's been calling his father Bruce too. I hope he's displeased. Then again we probably won't get a reaction at all.


Well, Rebirth seems to think codenames are optional, since the Detective team tends to just blurt out real names all the time. I don't think they're trying to be unrealistic, it's just a line-wide sense that we're not in a world where secret identities make a whole lot of sense, so just ignore the issue in favor of dramatic effect.




> The lack of reactions to Dick and Tim's deaths leaves me cynical about proper reactions to anything.


I really don't get this complaint. I think we've gotten really solid reactions to Tim's death (I wasn't really around for Dick's "death", so I don't really know how that reverberated around the DCU) - we got a whole issue of Teen Titans for Tim, Damian paid tribute to Tim at the beginning of the new Teen Titans arc, Tec continues to deal with the consequences through Steph and Bruce's attempts to deal with it, it was mentioned in Trinity and the main Batman title. I dunno. More than what they're actually doing would feel like overkill, especially since the readers know he's not dead.

----------


## fanfan13

> Well, Rebirth seems to think codenames are optional, since the Detective team tends to just blurt out real names all the time. I don't think they're trying to be unrealistic, it's just a line-wide sense that we're not in a world where secret identities make a whole lot of sense, so just ignore the issue in favor of dramatic effect.


The one time I recall him calling his father "Bruce" is that one time in Super Sons when he referred to his father about Teen Titans. He was talking to Jon and there were only the two of them, so I don't think it's about the matter of codenames and secret identities.

He's been calling his parents "father" and "mother" all this time (ok maybe there was a time when he was still very little when he called her Talia and she told him to call her "mother") and when he started calling his mother with her name, it's after his resurrection. I see it as a form of estrangement between them. That, and maybe my personal view is one of the reasons too. I never call or refer to my parents with their names (as everyone around me who I know don't too) and I personally consider calling them by names is extremely rude or they are in some kind of estrangement.

That's why I was quite shocked when I read that issue of Super Sons, seeing him referring to his father like that. I quickly assumed that there's something wrong between them. It's only that one time but it's one thing that's hard to ignore, at least for me it is. I hope it's only one slip up by the writer with no serious meaning.

And I believe, face to face, Damian still calls Bruce with "father".

----------


## fanfan13

I think we will have a slight Batman and Robin action in Superman #25

*spoilers:*
Because it's going to be:
Superman Team (Superman, Batman, Robin, Frankenstein, Frankenstein's Bride, Kathy)

vs

Black Team (Manchester Black, Superboy Black, The Super Elite)
*end of spoilers*

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah Batman/Talia in Batman Inc was a mess. I was confused to why they kissed in the end before she's shot. And after her resurrection, we barely see her again. I agree with CPSparkles, I don't think DC knows what to do with her right now.
> 
> Also I personally think the current Talia is not in love with Bruce anymore. From what I see she's more concerned to fix her relationship with her son, but Damian won't give in. He no longer calls her "mother", he calls her "Talia", so maybe he doesn't put her in high regards anymore.
> 
> Now that Bruce and Selina is most likely about to get married (or not), I'm intrigued to know what Damian thinks about this. I mean, Bruce is not Dick even though he's his father. Will he react the similar way he did when he found out Dick was considered a Batman of Bludhaven with a kid on the way? I have this strange feeling that he won't.
> 
> Does he care at all? Because I don't really understand what kind of father-son relationship Damian has with his father these days.


He absolutely should NOT react the way he did when he found out that Dick was about to be a father. Bruce hasn't earned that and Damian shouldn't care.
Damian has seen both his parent's true colours and is disillusioned as far as they are concerned. He knows his mother is only interested in using him to further her own agenda and he knows his father deserves happiness.

He should be disgusted that his father is marring the Tramp but that's about it cos really he doesn't have an issue with Selina and don't really care what Bruce does.

----------


## dietrich

> Well, Rebirth seems to think codenames are optional, since the Detective team tends to just blurt out real names all the time. I don't think they're trying to be unrealistic, it's just a line-wide sense that we're not in a world where secret identities make a whole lot of sense, so just ignore the issue in favor of dramatic effect.
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't get this complaint. I think we've gotten really solid reactions to Tim's death (I wasn't really around for Dick's "death", so I don't really know how that reverberated around the DCU) - we got a whole issue of Teen Titans for Tim, Damian paid tribute to Tim at the beginning of the new Teen Titans arc, Tec continues to deal with the consequences through Steph and Bruce's attempts to deal with it, it was mentioned in Trinity and the main Batman title. I dunno. More than what they're actually doing would feel like overkill, especially since the readers know he's not dead.


For me the reaction to Tim's death feels fake and not enough when you compare it to when Damian died and Bruce went crazy or how Tim won't stop searching for Bruce despite lack of evidence.  Bruce should be doing something and he's not instead you have Damian and Dick who have zero history with this particular Tim spouting crap. That's why fans complain.

Dick's was a joke. For Damian to come back and not ask after Dick is laughable. We were short changed.

----------


## Aioros22

I think the reaction to those two were as accordingly since they were/are set up as fake. Tim is alive and Dick was alive. Besides, the lack of only shows how the Creatives didn`t felt it was genuine either even for the story they wanted to tell. Editorial was the one who pulled back the funeral issue of Nigthwing to jump right ahead with "Grayson", not the fans. 

Just another Wendnesday.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I wonder if Jason/Talia is still canon? That would be an awkward conversation with Damian.


 I really don't think it still is. I didn't like that. It was so out of character for Talia. I mean why would you?

----------


## CPSparkles

> I think we will have a slight Batman and Robin action in Superman #25
> 
> *spoilers:*
> Because it's going to be:
> Superman Team (Superman, Batman, Robin, Frankenstein, Frankenstein's Bride, Kathy)
> 
> vs
> 
> Black Team (Manchester Black, Superboy Black, The Super Elite)
> *end of spoilers*


Well thank god for that finally.
I'm guessing Tom King is never going to address the boys of ice thing huh. I wish he would. All this are evidence that he should not bring Damian in in this engagement drama.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Damian falls asleep at a boring movie  and Dick takes pics

----------


## millernumber1

> For me the reaction to Tim's death feels fake and not enough when you compare it to when Damian died and Bruce went crazy or how Tim won't stop searching for Bruce despite lack of evidence.  Bruce should be doing something and he's not instead you have Damian and Dick who have zero history with this particular Tim spouting crap. That's why fans complain.


I think there's a big difference between the amount of life experience Tim had and Damian. Plus, Tim came from a loving family, so there's no real sense that he didn't have a childhood, as Damian's was stolen through forced accelerated growth and childhood training. It's still tragic, and Bruce is reeling, but he doesn't feel that Tim was 10 years old and slaughtered by his mother. As for Bruce not doing something, that's editorial's fault, with the rewriting of The Button.

----------


## adrikito

> Damian in Injustice was beyond amazing [source comicnewbies]


This is the first time that I see Injustice Damian with good eyes..

----------


## CPSparkles

Supersons

----------


## CPSparkles

> This is the first time that I see Injustice Damian with good eyes..


This issue was the best. I'm glad they are working on improving Damian in Injustice

----------


## adrikito

> 


WAKE UP RAVEN.. Damian funny face..

----------


## CPSparkles

Supersons Halloween

----------


## adrikito

> Supersons Halloween


HAHAHAHAHA... I remember this with Supergirl.. Now he is the PINK bunny

I needed this... After see that image with him punching Damian again(and damian haters)..

----------


## pansy

> WAKE UP RAVEN.. Damian funny face..


Damian she is not a pet. Raven continues to be the most affected by art.

----------


## CPSparkles

Talia and Damian

----------


## Aioros22

> I really don't think it still is. I didn't like that. It was so out of character for Talia. I mean why would you?


Emotionally, he`s the Bruce she never had. 

Jason..?

Talia:  *shows Jason pictures of Tim as new Robin* You have been replaced. 
Jason:  *looking at photos* ... 
Talia:  Are you all right? I understand this must be- 
Jason:  THE PANTIES WERE OPTIONAL?! 

Revenge sex.

----------


## fanfan13

> Emotionally, he`s the Bruce she never had. 
> 
> Jason..?
> 
> Talia:  *shows Jason pictures of Tim as new Robin* You have been replaced. 
> Jason:  *looking at photos* ... 
> Talia:  Are you all right? I understand this must be- 
> Jason:  THE PANTIES WERE OPTIONAL?! 
> 
> Revenge sex.


lmaooo

10 chars

----------


## fanfan13

> Well thank god for that finally.
> I'm guessing Tom King is never going to address the boys of ice thing huh. I wish he would. All this are evidence that he should not bring Damian in in this engagement drama.


I know right? I'm really hype for the next issue of Superman  :Big Grin: 
Gah I totally forgot about the boys in Superman's Fortress of Solitude. It's just forgotten like that. But still I really wish to know Damian's opinion regarding the engagement (if Selina says yes).




> I think there's a big difference between the amount of life experience Tim had and Damian. Plus, Tim came from a loving family, so there's no real sense that he didn't have a childhood, as Damian's was stolen through forced accelerated growth and childhood training. It's still tragic, and Bruce is reeling, but he doesn't feel that Tim was 10 years old and slaughtered by his mother. As for Bruce not doing something, that's editorial's fault, with the rewriting of The Button.


10 years old and killed (indirectly) by his mother was just horrible...

----------


## CPSparkles

> Emotionally, he`s the Bruce she never had. 
> 
> Jason..?
> 
> Talia:  *shows Jason pictures of Tim as new Robin* You have been replaced. 
> Jason:  *looking at photos* ... 
> Talia:  Are you all right? I understand this must be- 
> Jason:  THE PANTIES WERE OPTIONAL?! 
> 
> Revenge sex.


He really really isn't. If anything he is the exact opposite of Batman he is none of the things Talia and Ra's admire in Batman. If Talia want's a  Bruce then Dick or Tim would be the ones.

Pretty sure Talia has had Bruce.

Revenge Sex maybe but again it doesn't makes sense. Since if anything that just kills all chances of Bruce and Talia and Talia isn't that stupid. It's just very bad writing hence why everyone like a leper.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I think there's a big difference between the amount of life experience Tim had and Damian. Plus, Tim came from a loving family, so there's no real sense that he didn't have a childhood, as Damian's was stolen through forced accelerated growth and childhood training. It's still tragic, and Bruce is reeling, but he doesn't feel that Tim was 10 years old and slaughtered by his mother. As for Bruce not doing something, that's editorial's fault, with the rewriting of The Button.


More like Tynion fucked up in killing Tim off so soon without building any connections with anyone. Damian's lack of childhood had nothing to do with it if it did that would have been maintained when he came back. Bruce isn't reeling from Tim's death because Bruce has no connections with this Tim. He didn't pick to be part of the family, he was forced to take him in, he spent barely anytime with him. they are practically strangers.
That's why majority didn't buy any of the mourning.

Tim should not have been killed off so soon we needed more history and development between the Tec team before such a major thing.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I know right? I'm really hype for the next issue of Superman 
> Gah I totally forgot about the boys in Superman's Fortress of Solitude. It's just forgotten like that. But still I really wish to know Damian's opinion regarding the engagement (if Selina says yes).


No if Damian isn't good enough to be in King's book then I don't want King having assess to him to spice up his story. He chose Duke. Use Duke. We saw what happened the last time he had Damian in his title. His Bruce does not interact with Damian he shouldn't get to now. Keep him far away from Damian I don't want another OOC portrayal.

----------


## fanfan13

> No if Damian isn't good enough to be in King's book then I don't want King having assess to him to spice up his story. He chose Duke. Use Duke. We saw what happened the last time he had Damian in his title. His Bruce does not interact with Damian he shouldn't get to now. Keep him far away from Damian I don't want another OOC portrayal.


Oh please be chill, my friend. I mean the only time King actually wrote Damian in Batman is the Batburger scene and he didn't sound that bad at all. It was just the way he used him and the other boys that we didn't appreciate. Maybe have Damian and his opinion through Bruce mentioning like usual is already enough for me.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Oh please be chill, my friend. I mean the only time King actually wrote Damian in Batman is the Batburger scene and he didn't sound that bad at all. It was just the way he used him and the other boys that we didn't appreciate. Maybe have him and his opinion through Bruce mentioning like usual is already enough for me.


No Damian shouldn't be a dancing monkey dragged in when a writer wants to stir things up. That's how we ended up with TLC. Damian is not a player in the Batman book he shouldn't be dragged into it now.

Yes King wrote the Batburger scene he also wrote the Batboys getting beat up, hung and put on ice without fallout. Keep him far away from Damian he has zero respect for his character and will not use him well.

----------


## fanfan13

> No Damian shouldn't be a dancing monkey dragged in when a writer wants to stir things up. That's how we ended up with TLC. Damian is not a player in the Batman book he shouldn't be dragged into it now.
> 
> Yes King wrote the Batburger scene he also wrote the Batboys getting beat up, hung and put on ice without fallout. Keep him far away from Damian he has zero respect for his character and will not use him well.


I don't know. I mean King is not Priest and this is not TLC. And even Priest only has a different take on Damian that most of us don't agree, it doesn't mean he has zero respect to the character. After all King also did the same with Dick and Jason in that issue and cmiiw he still had a big role in Grayson, didn't he? Like it's hard to imagine he doesn't respect Dick by your way of thinking. It's like because Dan Jurgens writes future Damian as the next Ra's al Ghul for whatever plot he has(which I don't really appreciate) doesn't mean I think he hates Damian, right? So yeah I don't think King doesn't respect Damian, like maybe the editorial also has a part in the execution of that issue, no? It's also not like King literally states that he won't write Damian because personal reason like one writer we know. Plus King has Bruce mentioned Damian as his only son twice, at least he still regards Damian even if he doesn't use him. My point is I will still give him a chance. His Damian's voice is not that bad. As I said, just writing Bruce mentions Damian and his opinion is enough for me.

If you still disagree then it's okay. It's just my personal opinion.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I don't know. I mean King is not Priest and this is not TLC. And even Priest only has a different take on Damian that most of us don't agree, it doesn't mean he has zero respect to the character. After all King also did the same with Dick and Jason in that issue and cmiiw he still had a big role in Grayson, didn't he? Like it's hard to imagine he doesn't respect Dick by your way of thinking. It's like because Dan Jurgens writes future Damian as the next Ra's al Ghul for whatever plot he has(which I don't really appreciate) doesn't mean I think he hates Damian, right? So yeah I don't think King doesn't respect Damian, like maybe the editorial also has a part in the execution of that issue, no? It's also not like King literally states that he won't write Damian because personal reason like one writer we know. Plus King has Bruce mentioned Damian as his only son twice, at least he still regards Damian even if he doesn't use him. My point is I will still give him a chance. His Damian's voice is not that bad. As I said, just writing Bruce mentions Damian and his opinion is enough for me.
> 
> If you still disagree then it's okay. It's just my personal opinion.


Jurgens is using Damian, King was writing Dick's book King is writing Batman has has left out Robin and Batman's son. He is okay with Bruce Wayne' s 13 year old son being non existent in his life. He does not care for Damian  and should not be able to drag him into this.
Priest is passionate about Damian and wants to use him in his stories even though he totally has zero obligation to do so.
It's not about his Damian' voice is about the fact that you do not care for that character. A batman writer who thinks it's okay for his underage kid not to be part of his life. Who feels that it's okay for Robin not to be in Batman. Synder has his reasons king doesn't even have that. He is just fell in line. Priest at least argued for Damian King did no such thing.

I don't want King near Damian and I don't want Damian near this because they're never gonna write him as not bothered or couldn't care less which is how Damian would feel.

Damian doesn't have a relationship with Talia or Bruce so he would not care about this.

----------


## fanfan13

^ About Batman and Robin thing I honestly blame it more on Batman editorial. Maybe King is included too though I still don't really know for sure, like you said he doesn't make any personal statement yet on why he prefers to write solo Batman or why Damian is not written in it. So far my opinion still stands. If someday he decides to write Damian again I will still give him a chance. If he does it worst then I will gladly take back my words.

Well it's not like I will have my wish comes true. As Alycat said it's most likely we won't get any reaction at all. If I'm lucky maybe another writer will write about it.

I do agree Damian and Talia are currently estranged. With Bruce well I do think there's something wrong between them but I won't be as far as saying they now don't have any relationship at all.

Gah in fact I don't know. Someone needs to explain what kind of father-son relationship they currently have like it's not particularly consistent in all books.

----------


## dietrich

I don't mind King writing Damian if he was going to become a regular part of the Batman world however I am spiteful and don't believe he should be allowed access to Damian just for this story. Basically if you are not willing to make Batman's kid and robin a part of his world then hell no should you get to use in him to create drama in this storyline.
Sparkles is also right that if Damian is used in this they are going to cast him as a thorn in the side of the happy couple anything else would not be interesting. I don't want Damian being used as a disruption or for tension when his relationship with his father is already strained.

If this was Tomasi writing then I would say yes I have faith that he will touch on the much needed Bruce and Damian situation but King I don't think he cares about that. King would just pimp him for his story end of.
If Priest can't have Damian then King shouldn't be allowed to [wishful thinking I know]

I really enjoyed Batman today and looking forward to how things play out.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Jurgens is using Damian, King was writing Dick's book King is writing Batman has has left out Robin and Batman's son. He is okay with Bruce Wayne' s 13 year old son being non existent in his life. He does not care for Damian  and should not be able to drag him into this.
> Priest is passionate about Damian and wants to use him in his stories even though he totally has zero obligation to do so.
> It's not about his Damian' voice is about the fact that you do not care for that character. A batman writer who thinks it's okay for his underage kid not to be part of his life. Who feels that it's okay for Robin not to be in Batman. Synder has his reasons king doesn't even have that. He is just fell in line. Priest at least argued for Damian King did no such thing.
> 
> I don't want King near Damian and I don't want Damian near this because they're never gonna write him as not bothered or couldn't care less which is how Damian would feel.
> 
> Damian doesn't have a relationship with Talia or Bruce so he would not care about this.


Yes, this, Priest, Seeley and Tomasi/Gleason have no obligation to use him but they do. King, Snyder and Tynion chose not to incorporate Damian in to their plans and while I was initially disappointed at this point I dont care. I'm fine with Damian in Super Sons, TT and Nightwing guest spots plus potential Deathstroke appearances. If anything I'd like to see what Dixon could do with him in Bane:Conquest especially after his recent Bruce/Bane dynamic.

----------


## fanfan13

> Yes, this, Priest, Seeley and Tomasi/Gleason have no obligation to use him but they do. King, Snyder and Tynion chose not to incorporate Damian in to their plans and while I was initially disappointed at this point I dont care. I'm fine with Damian in Super Sons, TT and Nightwing guest spots *plus potential Deathstroke appearances*. If anything I'd like to see what Dixon could do with him in Bane:Conquest especially after his recent Bruce/Bane dynamic.


Why do you think Damian will make another future appearance in Deathstroke after all the backlashes?
Though I do agree it will be interesting to read his Damian again after knowing his personal opinion.

----------


## Red obin

Uh....

that lazarus contract finale

.......

Also I am officially calling Damian Wayne, Dwayne like in Injustice 2.

----------


## dietrich

> Why do you think Damian will make another future appearance in Deathstroke after all the backlashes?
> Though I do agree it will be interesting to read his Damian again after knowing his personal opinion.


Because the writer of Deathstroke likes him and want to use him.

----------


## yohyoi

Snyder doesn't want to use Damian. I think it's because Damian is as young as his child. I forgot most of the details. Which is why Duke Thomas is fulfilling the Robin role in Snyder's comic books.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Why do you think Damian will make another future appearance in Deathstroke after all the backlashes?
> Though I do agree it will be interesting to read his Damian again after knowing his personal opinion.


Because I dont think Priest is done with him and I forgot to mention Beyond as well as Gotham Academy, yeah Damian is in a good place right now.

----------


## adrikito

> Because the writer of Deathstroke likes him and want to use him.


No problem.. Nothing against this..
*
zatotubu* strikes again with Maya:

maya.jpg

----------


## Aioros22

> He really really isn't. If anything he is the exact opposite of Batman he is none of the things Talia and Ra's admire in Batman. If Talia want's a  Bruce then Dick or Tim would be the ones.
> 
> Pretty sure Talia has had Bruce.
> 
> Revenge Sex maybe but again it doesn't makes sense. Since if anything that just kills all chances of Bruce and Talia and Talia isn't that stupid. It's just very bad writing hence why everyone like a leper.


Well, being a tad more serious, all the main sons are parts of Bruce. They all share main traits to him. In this particular case, Talia is an obessive person who admires another obessesive person with a high drive in figthing crime. Jason of all of them shares that trait the most, that`s why he and Bruce headbutt so much. 

Talia had Bruce but he never stayed or emotionaly needed her. 

You can make the case that Jason at the time did. Of course, this opens other discussions about deep psychology and sexual complex (Oedipious/Jocasta), of whether anyone was taken advantage of, of whether they saw each other as merely means to an end or if they were just plain chill about it because who cares.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## Fergus

> ^ About Batman and Robin thing I honestly blame it more on Batman editorial. Maybe King is included too though I still don't really know for sure, like you said he doesn't make any personal statement yet on why he prefers to write solo Batman or why Damian is not written in it. So far my opinion still stands. If someday he decides to write Damian again I will still give him a chance. If he does it worst then I will gladly take back my words.
> 
> Well it's not like I will have my wish comes true. As Alycat said it's most likely we won't get any reaction at all. If I'm lucky maybe another writer will write about it.
> 
> I do agree Damian and Talia are currently estranged. With Bruce well I do think there's something wrong between them but I won't be as far as saying they now don't have any relationship at all.
> 
> Gah in fact I don't know. Someone needs to explain what kind of father-son relationship they currently have like it's not particularly consistent in all books.


I can understand where Dietrich and Darksiedpwns are coming from and I partially agree in that I believe King is only interested in Damian as a plot device however if this does play out then he has to react it is his father. All the sons will have to react not sure why posters are just focusing on Damian's reaction. The whole family will have a reaction.

----------


## Fergus

> 


Poor Beast Boy

----------


## Fergus

> Well, being a tad more serious, all the main sons are parts of Bruce. They all share main traits to him. In this particular case, Talia is an obessive person who admires another obessesive person with a high drive in figthing crime. Jason of all of them shares that trait the most, that`s why he and Bruce headbutt so much. 
> 
> Talia had Bruce but he never stayed or emotionaly needed her. 
> 
> You can make the case that Jason at the time did. Of course, this opens other discussions about deep psychology and sexual complex (Oedipious/Jocasta), of whether anyone was taken advantage of, of whether they saw each other as merely means to an end or if they were just plain chill about it because who cares.


Simple Talia in an out character moment was feeling horny and Jason was there she took advantage of someone who was dependant on her.

Talia admires much more than the obsessive crime fighting in Bruce. She wants the whole concept. All the traits that makes him such a success and a formidable foe a lot of those traits are not present in Jason so I don't think he was a proxy for Bruce.

----------


## Fergus

> Supersons Halloween


Haha Love this

----------


## Fergus

> Well thank god for that finally.
> I'm guessing Tom King is never going to address the boys of ice thing huh. I wish he would. All this are evidence that he should not bring Damian in in this engagement drama.


That hasn't been addressed has it I completely forgot. I do hope he addresses it at some point.

----------


## darkseidpwns

I dont think its that complicated, Winick is simply terrible when it comes to sex and romance. See his Bat/Cat sex, its just ridiculous, King showed how you do it properly. Also in the original version (Batman annual 25? I think) Talia kissed an underage Jason full in the mouth before throwing him away. He then ignored it in favor of full fledged sex in Lost Days. He just had a weird fetish with Talia getting laid and frankly speaking had he never gone down that road I fully believe DC would have given him a Red Hood book. As it were, he got Catwoman and Batwing while Jason went to Lobdell.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> That hasn't been addressed has it I completely forgot. I do hope he addresses it at some point.


He never addressed Damian and Duke's new friendship that he himself started in Robin War either.

----------


## Fergus

> 


This issue was just beautiful. I need more like this. Why couldn't we have had Damian in Injustice from the start.
The evidence does seem to support what Priest was saying. It look lie DC has chosen it's bad boy Robin and Damian got the short straw.

----------


## Fergus

> 


It's funny the more I re read the TT Annual the more I'm okay with it. Damian was extra mean and cold but his Batman game was on point. I also appreciate that this story was about Slade and Damian. I'm glad Priest gave him so much focus and put a lot of thought into his character. He obviously cares about the character and its a shame that he got hate for it. I hope he remains enthusiastic about Damian and keeps trying to use him.

His Damian is extra savage and extra hardcore but I believe that his next take will be closer to the real thing.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> It's funny the more I re read the TT Annual the more I'm okay with it. Damian was extra mean and cold but his Batman game was on point. I also appreciate that this story was about Slade and Damian. I'm glad Priest gave him so much focus and put a lot of thought into his character. He obviously cares about the character and its a shame that he got hate for it. I hope he remains enthusiastic about Damian and keeps trying to use him.
> 
> His Damian is extra savage and extra hardcore but I believe that his next take will be closer to the real thing.


As someone posted on Priest's website, its just that Damian fans are wary of him being written in a manner that causes other fanbases to dog pile on him. I dont think the characterization was THAT far off the mark and certainly it took multiple issues for Tomasi and Seeley to get a hang of him. As I remember people also accused Tomasi of not getting Damian, regressing him etc when he started his Batman and Robin run and it lasted a year until he wrote that annual.

----------


## Fergus

> As someone posted on Priest's website, its just that Damian fans are wary of him being written in a manner that causes other fanbases to dog pile on him. I dont think the characterization was THAT far off the mark and certainly it took multiple issues for Tomasi and Seeley to get a hang of him. As I remember people also accused Tomasi of not getting Damian, regressing him etc when he started his Batman and Robin run and it lasted a year until he wrote that annual.


Honestly I would love his Damian as is in stories where fan favourites weren't compromised because his take on the character is a pretty Badass Bastard.

----------


## adrikito

> 


Damian: BB, you are not my dog.

----------


## Aioros22

> Simple Talia in an out character moment was feeling horny and Jason was there she took advantage of someone who was dependant on her.
> 
> Talia admires much more than the obsessive crime fighting in Bruce. _She wants the whole concept_. All the traits that makes him such a success and a formidable foe a lot of those traits are not present in Jason so I don't think he was a proxy for Bruce.


That may be but it sure ain`t the tool writers pick the most. Even the creator used it aplenty. Likewise I think Jason shares more than the drive but that`s what they are the most alike. 

Both are survivalists. Both are pragmatic. Both are too focused. Both have a strong will and stubburn streak. Both "have their way" which is something the rest of the bats are more chill and open about, including Damian at least when he`s around Bruce, Alfred and Dick. 

And yeah it`s "out of character" for the O`Neil template but Talia and Bruce have only driften apart every since Selina came into the fold as romance material with TDKR. She hasn`t been that character for decades and personally I think it ran deeper than just being horny. A fox with a whole League at disposal have more than enough numbers to take care of sexual cravings.

----------


## yohyoi

Talia was just using Jason to get to Bruce. Jason is easy to control once you use his hatred, anger and insecurity. He is probably the least smartest of all the Robins, both mentally and emotionally.

----------


## Aahz

> Talia was just using Jason to get to Bruce. Jason is easy to control once you use his hatred, anger and insecurity. He is probably the least smartest of all the Robins, both mentally and emotionally.


I don't think that Dick is smarter than Jason.

----------


## Alycat

That super Sons pic is just Jon switched out for Kara right? I miss Kara interacting with the Batfamily . Damian's crush on her was hilarious.


Also I put Dick and Jason at the same level of smartness/ intelligence. I see no reason to think otherwise because they simply excel in different areas.

----------


## Punisher007

Winick is terrible at writing romance/sex, and the Jason/Talia thing was just one more example of that.  So I prefer to ignore it/

----------


## adrikito

> Winick is terrible at writing romance/sex, and the Jason/Talia thing was just one more example of that.  So I prefer to ignore it/


..... I prefer forget your comment too.... 

I am sure that FakeBatman of Injustice is Jason... Again the League and Injustice ruining my characters..

I prefer heard about that ONLY in Injustice(Jason, Talia replace for "his perfect" Batman) than in the CANON comics.. Like Damian sister..

----------


## yohyoi

Damian will not care about the Jason/Talia thing. He knows how crazy his mother is, and he ranks Jason below Tim (which is hilarious). Damian will probably drive around with Jason's helmet again for old times sake  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alycat

I would actually say Jason and Damian get along better than Damian and Tim.

----------


## yohyoi

Damian is a savage. Poor Jason, maybe Alfred can teach you the lost art of the comb-over.

----------


## Punisher007

> ..... *I prefer forget your comment too.... 
> *
> I am sure that FakeBatman of Injustice is Jason... Again the League and Injustice ruining my characters..
> 
> I prefer heard about that ONLY in Injustice(Jason, Talia replace for "his perfect" Batman) than in the CANON comics.. Like Damian sister..


And yet you chose to respond to it, oops.

----------


## adrikito

> And yet you chose to respond to it, oops.


Yes.... hahaha...  BETTER IN INJUSTICE than in the real continuity.. In a few years I will forget this.

----------


## Aioros22

> Talia was just using Jason to get to Bruce. Jason is easy to control once you use his hatred, anger and insecurity. He is probably the least smartest of all the Robins, both mentally and emotionally.


Annnd now posters are taking it to heart and putting defenses when it isn`t about that.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Annnd now posters are taking it to heart and putting defenses when it isn`t about that.


If you're using the evil Talia version then that explanation makes sense.
Regardless its been 7 years and I dont think there was anything more to it than Winicks horny writing. Its never been acknowledged by anyone.

----------


## Aioros22

The more or less standard version that we`ve been having for years that culminated in her orchestrating the murder of her own son (another named psychological patalogy) and an enterprise that put others in peril. She doesn`t need to be evil to exibit a sexual complex born out of admiring someone whose one of the main traits is his obessesiveness. 

But sure, we`re not Winnick. I`m not going to pretend to know why he wrote it to simply pass as anything. Those who didn`t find any interest on it or feel it "attacked" what is on character for them will undersell it to the minimum. Me? I`m neutral about Talia and I think risky narrative that has ways to go deep can pay off.

----------


## dietrich

> That may be but it sure ain`t the tool writers pick the most. Even the creator used it aplenty. Likewise I think Jason shares more than the drive but that`s what they are the most alike. 
> 
> Both are survivalists. Both are pragmatic. Both are too focused. Both have a strong will and stubburn streak. Both "have their way" which is something the rest of the bats are more chill and open about, including Damian at least when he`s around Bruce, Alfred and Dick. 
> 
> And yeah it`s "out of character" for the O`Neil template but Talia and Bruce have only driften apart every since Selina came into the fold as romance material with TDKR. She hasn`t been that character for decades and personally I think it ran deeper than just being horny. A fox with a whole League at disposal have more than enough numbers to take care of sexual cravings.


Given Talia's position in the LOA bedding down with a random from the league is completely out of the question.

----------


## dietrich

> Talia was just using Jason to get to Bruce. Jason is easy to control once you use his hatred, anger and insecurity. He is probably the least smartest of all the Robins, both mentally and emotionally.


No that' not it cos if that was the case then she would have made he found out also Talia is a lot smarter than that. She wants Bruce as an asset for the League sleeping with his kid doesn't help that one bit.
It was just very bad story telling.

----------


## The Kid

Yeah that Talia and Jason scene is one of those things that basically never happened because of all writers ignoring it. It was just Winnick being Winnick. Comics because of their serialized nature always have these weird moments so I always assume once it is never talked about and a couple relaunches occur, it never happened

----------


## darkseidpwns

> The more or less standard version that we`ve been having for years that culminated in her orchestrating the murder of her own son (another named psychological patalogy) and an enterprise that put others in peril. She doesn`t need to be evil to exibit a sexual complex born out of admiring someone whose one of the main traits is his obessesiveness. 
> 
> But sure, we`re not Winnick. I`m not going to pretend to know why he wrote it to simply pass as anything. Those who didn`t find any interest on it or feel it "attacked" what is on character for them will undersell it to the minimum. Me? I`m neutral about Talia and I think risky narrative that has ways to go deep can pay off.


Like I keep saying its not complicated, time line wise it happened before Hush so even the evil Talia explanation doesn't fly. Obsessiveness means nothing otherwise Talia would have been in bed with Lex and she totally would have married Bane.

It was just bad story telling, Winick has a pattern when it comes to sex and romance across his writing so this wasn't some isolated incident either.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Given Talia's position in the LOA bedding down with a random from the league is completely out of the question.


Oh yeah I forgot about that, incredibly stupid. I can understand her having a harem (Ra's does) but there we got some random guy who was tagging along and then he bangs her and vanishes immediately.

----------


## yohyoi

Why is Jason giving his V-card to Talia?! He should know better than to do such a disgusting thing. The fault is with Jason as much as it is with Talia. And people wonder why people call him the worst Robin...

I don't believe it's canon anymore. For something to be canon again, it needs to be referenced from time to time. You don't see Jason say "I banged your Mom!" every time Damian makes him look like a fool. It's basically forgotten for good.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Why is Jason giving his V-card to Talia?! He should know better than to do such a disgusting thing. The fault is with Jason as much as it is with Talia. And people wonder why people call him the worst Robin...
> 
> I don't believe it's canon anymore. For something to be canon again, it needs to be referenced from time to time. You don't see Jason say "I banged your Mom!" every time Damian makes him look like a fool. It's basically forgotten for good.


The fault lies with the writer and I DO think that was Winicks intention, to give Jason a trump card when it comes to bragging rights.

----------


## fanfan13

Sorry guys fo interrupting your discussion. I need to post this because this is just gold!

Screenshot_2017-06-10-15-11-51-1.jpg

----------


## adrikito

> sorry guys fo interrupting your discussion. I need to post this because this is just gold!
> 
> Screenshot_2017-06-10-15-11-51-1.jpg


hahahhaha... A mirror?

----------


## pansy

> Sorry guys fo interrupting your discussion. I need to post this because this is just gold!
> 
> Screenshot_2017-06-10-15-11-51-1.jpg


Owww. I can not wait for the interaction between Lois and Selina.

----------


## Aioros22

> Why is Jason giving his V-card to Talia?! He should know better than to do such a disgusting thing. The fault is with Jason as much as it is with Talia. And people wonder why people call him the worst Robin...
> 
> I don't believe it's canon anymore. For something to be canon again, it needs to be referenced from time to time. You don't see Jason say "I banged your Mom!" every time Damian makes him look like a fool. It's basically forgotten for good

----------


## Aioros22

> Like I keep saying its not complicated, time line wise it happened before Hush so even the evil Talia explanation doesn't fly. Obsessiveness means nothing otherwise Talia would have been in bed with Lex and she totally would have married Bane.
> 
> It was just bad story telling, Winick has a pattern when it comes to sex and romance across his writing so this wasn't some isolated incident either.


I`m not citing the moment in question as ilustrative of EvilTalia neither I`m citing obessiveness as the only thing. Even then, it`s the way its used, not just having it. See, I didn`t brought the Joker and Deadstroke either for the same obvious reasons.

----------


## darkseidpwns

Was just looking at Priests website again and Lol'd at the fans complaining about Damians treatment by the Bat editorial.

----------


## PowerPlay25

I didn't mind the Jason/Talia liaison because I view her "dalliances" as the one kind of interaction where she chooses to be spontaneous.  Jason, Bane, Minions, for the most part their all just stud service in Talia's eyes.  In just about every other regard, Talia is chillingly calculating.  And just in related news, I hope we don't get a big deal in terms of Damian's reaction to Bruce's latest news.  I feel like Talia and the writers for the most part, got over the Bruce/Talia liaison a while ago.   And in all honesty I think she is much more entertaining when dealing with not just Damian but Dick, Jason, Lex, Superman, Bane, Birds of Prey, Deathstroke, Black Lightening and pretty much everyone else they've paired her with.

Maybe it's a fault in the writing but I'm more interested in Damian's future with Nightwing, Jon Kent and the Titans then Batman/Bruce.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> I didn't mind the Jason/Talia liaison because I view her "dalliances" as the one kind of interaction where she chooses to be spontaneous.  Jason, Bane, Minions, for the most part their all just stud service in Talia's eyes.  In just about every other regard, Talia is chillingly calculating.  And just in related news, I hope we don't get a big deal in terms of Damian's reaction to Bruce's latest news.  I feel like Talia and the writers for the most part, got over the Bruce/Talia liaison a while ago.   And in all honesty I think she is much more entertaining when dealing with not just Damian but Dick, Jason, Lex, Superman, Bane, Birds of Prey, Deathstroke, Black Lightening and pretty much everyone else they've paired her with.
> 
> Maybe it's a fault in the writing but I'm more interested in Damian's future with Nightwing, Jon Kent and the Titans then Batman/Bruce.


Jason and minions were from the same story, Bane was a different thing entirely.
For one that story took place in the current time period(at that time).
It was wrapped, the story of Bane and Talia had a clear beginning, middle and end.
Their relationship served to illustrate that Bane is an anti-Batman, it had a larger clear purpose.
Clear dynamic, they were lovers then Talia started hating him.
Talia was still able to go back to being Bruce's love after that.

Literally none of this applies to her relationship with Jason.
It occured in the past via retcon.
It has no set beginning and no end, its just dangling.
The nature of the relationship is ambigous, she started off as a mother figure when he was still a brain dead boy and then she bangs him the moment he gets some facial hair? yeah that's not creepy at all.
Purpose? no clue tbh.

----------


## fanfan13

> Was just looking at Priests website again and Lol'd at the fans complaining about Damians treatment by the Bat editorial.


I laughed at that already XD

Edit: I read it again and can't help laughing again. 




> Maybe it's a fault in the writing but I'm more interested in Damian's future with Nightwing, Jon Kent and the Titans then Batman/Bruce.


So far I agree with you  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> Damian will not care about the Jason/Talia thing. He knows how crazy his mother is, and he ranks Jason below Tim (which is hilarious). Damian will probably drive around with Jason's helmet again for old times sake


I do agree with Alycat that Damian does prefer Jason over Tim but I still think he would be mortified. In fact I think Damian will be more offended wit his mum sleeping with Jason than the fact that she caused his Death.

----------


## dietrich

> Annnd now posters are taking it to heart and putting defenses when it isn`t about that.


I don't mind dodgy sex in books I just have an issue when it makes zero sense and readers trying to give deeper meaning.

----------


## dietrich

> Why is Jason giving his V-card to Talia?! He should know better than to do such a disgusting thing. The fault is with Jason as much as it is with Talia. And people wonder why people call him the worst Robin...
> 
> I don't believe it's canon anymore. For something to be canon again, it needs to be referenced from time to time. You don't see Jason say "I banged your Mom!" every time Damian makes him look like a fool. It's basically forgotten for good.


I don't mind Jason using that against Damian. It's only fair and gives Jason at something he can use to burn Damian otherwise Damian would have all the sick burns and witty insults and that wouldn't be fair on Jason.

Yes Damian Wayne is the king of sick burn and witty insults  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> Sorry guys fo interrupting your discussion. I need to post this because this is just gold!
> 
> Screenshot_2017-06-10-15-11-51-1.jpg


This is pretty nice of jorge

----------


## dietrich

> I didn't mind the Jason/Talia liaison because I view her "dalliances" as the one kind of interaction where she chooses to be spontaneous.  Jason, Bane, Minions, for the most part their all just stud service in Talia's eyes.  In just about every other regard, Talia is chillingly calculating.  And just in related news, I hope we don't get a big deal in terms of Damian's reaction to Bruce's latest news.  I feel like Talia and the writers for the most part, got over the Bruce/Talia liaison a while ago.   And in all honesty I think she is much more entertaining when dealing with not just Damian but Dick, Jason, Lex, Superman, Bane, Birds of Prey, Deathstroke, Black Lightening and pretty much everyone else they've paired her with.
> 
> Maybe it's a fault in the writing but I'm more interested in Damian's future with Nightwing, Jon Kent and the Titans then Batman/Bruce.


I loved Tomasi's Batman and Robin but yes I agree Damian is amazing with Dick and now also Jon. Those two complement he really well which isn't a surprise since Damian was designed to complement Dick and Jon was design to complement Damian.

I love him i TT, Supersons , Deathstroke, Nightwing, Superman and stuff and i wouldn't swap for the Bat books honestly this is why I'm not keen on King pulling him in just to Selina.

King is so busy with Bruce and Selina making out that he's forgotten to show us the aftermath of the boys being put on ice. 
Are they out now? King didn't mention it. Are we sure the boys aren't still on ice in the fortress? Bruce is so busy romancing Selina that I fear he might have forgotten to go get them.
 Did he remember to go collect them? 
Imagine if he forgets to go get them and Clark has to ring him months later to remind him  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## darkseidpwns

> I loved Tomasi's Batman and Robin but yes I agree Damian is amazing with Dick and now also Jon. Those two complement he really well which isn't a surprise since Damian was designed to complement Dick and Jon was design to complement Damian.
> 
> I love him i TT, Supersons , Deathstroke, Nightwing, Superman and stuff and i wouldn't swap for the Bat books honestly this is why I'm not keen on King pulling him in just to Selina.
> 
> King is so busy with Bruce and Selina making out that he's forgotten to show us the aftermath of the boys being put on ice. 
> Are they out now? King didn't mention it. Are we sure the boys aren't still on ice in the fortress? Bruce is so busy romancing Selina that I fear he might have forgotten to go get them.
>  Did he remember to go collect them? 
> Imagine if he forgets to go get them and Clark has to ring him months later to remind him


He didn't bother much with anything tbh, what happened to drug addict Bronze Tiger? where's the bridge to Bane Conquest? what happened to the Medusa Mask? nah have a pointless Swamp Thing team up instead with a badly overused Kite-Man joke.

----------


## dietrich

> He didn't bother much with anything tbh, what happened to drug addict Bronze Tiger? where's the bridge to Bane Conquest? what happened to the Medusa Mask? nah have a pointless Swamp Thing team up instead with a badly overused Kite-Man joke.


He just doesn't tie things up neatly aside from the main story. I mean I lived that arc and King's run has been good but tiny details like that nag. I wanted to see their reaction and what spin Bruce puts on it. It's bad enough that we didn't get to see their fight with Bane.

I really would have liked to see that fight. Sure they got slaughtered but I still want to see the three taken him on.

----------


## fanfan13

Wayne vs al Ghul

----------


## dietrich

Bruce and Damian

----------


## dietrich

Pride

----------


## fanfan13

Swing

----------


## fanfan13

> Bruce and Damian


This is a great fanart. Are they like having a fight (again)? lol

----------


## adrikito

> Wayne vs al Ghul


Damian wayne vs Damian al Ghul? Like in RSOB?

----------


## J. D. Guy

> Damian wayne vs Damian al Ghul? Like in RSOB?


I think that older guy is the version of Damian that appeared in the most recent Batman Beyond issue. He goes by the name Damian al-Ghul, there.

----------


## adrikito

> I think that older guy is the version of Damian that appeared in the most recent Batman Beyond issue. He goes by the name Damian al-Ghul, there.


I hope see that universe erased soon.. and return with the previous Beyond universe(earth 12)..

But they even put John here(replacing the old SM beyond)... This universe is going to continue, with Damian as one villain.  :Mad:

----------


## Fergus

> Wayne vs al Ghul


Nice
...........

----------


## Fergus

> I think that older guy is the version of Damian that appeared in the most recent Batman Beyond issue. He goes by the name Damian al-Ghul, there.


Can't wait for the next issue hope he gets a positive badish guy showing.

----------


## Fergus

> Pride


This is beautiful dietrich though Damian doesn't seem too enthusiastic. I'm guessing Dick is forcing him. 
Common Damian show your support. and fly that flag proudly.

----------


## CPSparkles

Batman and Robin

----------


## CPSparkles

Supersons
Jon's new power's

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

This kid has like zero chill

----------


## CPSparkles

JailBird

----------


## CPSparkles

Grayson don't leave.... I'm sorry

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## Fergus

> 


That's cute

----------


## Fergus

> 


This is pretty cool Is that DickBats

----------


## adrikito

Of tumblr:

SF.jpg

----------


## WonderNight

> Of tumblr:
> 
> SF.jpg


naruto, sasuke and sakura. all you need now is nightwing as kakashi :Big Grin:

----------


## Fergus

> naruto, sasuke and sakura. all you need now is nightwing as kakashi


Yeah boy. Love Naruto

----------


## dragons06

> Of tumblr:
> 
> SF.jpg


I really hope this team grows ^^ and nobody needs to show up soon ^^
super sons has been killing it  ^^

----------


## CPSparkles

Looks like it's crow all around 





https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/06...tal-one-shots/

----------


## Fergus

> Looks like it's crow all around 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/06...tal-one-shots/


Interesting Goliath looks fierce.
Hefty servings of Crow all around indeed. i didn't see this coming.

----------


## pansy

tumblr_oriurfuCG51tadkl1o1_r1_1280.jpg_Damian "i'm free"_

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> tumblr_oriurfuCG51tadkl1o1_r1_1280.jpg_Damian "i'm free"_


Ahaha that's so funny.
nice Avatar Pansy

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## Fergus

> 


More Damian and Nightwing cat

----------


## Fergus

> 


Is that Selina moving in?
Someone doesn't look very happy about this.

----------


## Fergus

Nightwing's sidekick

----------


## Fergus

> Attachment 50642_Damian "i'm free"_


I've got to break free. Naked Baby Damian is pudgy as hell

----------


## Fergus

> Supersons
> Jon's new power's


That's one of the funniest things I've ever seen.
I wonder if Clarke had the same problems with his X ray vision?

Is that Babs.

----------


## pansy

> Ahaha that's so funny.
> nice Avatar Pansy


Oh thank you. 



> That's one of the funniest things I've ever seen.
> I wonder if Clarke had the same problems with his X ray vision?
> 
> Is that Babs.


 Haha has something like that in Smallville. Tom Welling and so charismatic.

----------


## Assam

> I've got to break free. Naked Baby Damian is pudgy as hell


I saw the art on Tumblr. Everything about it is adorable, but Damian steals the show.

----------


## fanfan13

> Looks like it's crow all around 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/06...tal-one-shots/


aww Goliath looks so badass here

----------


## fanfan13

> Attachment 50642_Damian "i'm free"_


waaaaa can I hug and bring home that naked baby pleaseeeee!!!!

----------


## fanfan13

Damian is grounded! Plus whiny Damian is my new aesthetic.





https://comicsverse.com/super-sons-5...view-grounded/

It reminds me about that little scene in Teen Titans when Damian was imprisoned by Ra's and he whined about it to himself lol.
though why you still call your father with his name, Dami

----------


## FishyZombie

Doesn't Alfred have a daughter? Not to mention Bruce himself. Interesting to see Damian calling his dad "Bruce" is gonna be a thing now.

----------


## darkseidpwns

Well I guess its only fitting they're ignoring a Snyder/Tynion character lol.

----------


## millernumber1

> Well I guess its only fitting they're ignoring a Snyder/Tynion character lol.


Julia's not a Snyder/Tynion creation, I think.

----------


## Alycat

> Julia's not a Snyder/Tynion creation, I think.


Yep. She's much older than that. That said, she's always been an awkward character with the whole Alfred and Bruce thing and pretty wasted so far.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Julia's not a Snyder/Tynion creation, I think.


The New 52 version is their baby in terms of use, visuals and personality and appears in their books exclusively.

----------


## fanfan13

I was like "but Julia..." too when I read what Alfred said. But well either the editorial ignore it or it's merely their slip up. Just like how Damian's eyes are back to blue again in this issue.

----------


## dietrich

> I was like "but Julia..." too when I read what Alfred said. But well either the editorial ignore it or it's merely their slip up. Just like how Damian's eyes are back to blue again in this issue.





> Doesn't Alfred have a daughter? Not to mention Bruce himself. Interesting to see Damian calling his dad "Bruce" is gonna be a thing now.





> Well I guess its only fitting they're ignoring a Snyder/Tynion character lol.


Clearly poor Alfred is suffering from the same strain of Amnesia that befell Lumber Bruce in the New 52 and has forgotten about his daughter. Everyone is following his example and not reminding him of such trivial details.

----------


## Aahz

> Just like how Damian's eyes are back to blue again in this issue.


That technically his official eye color.

----------


## Aahz

> The New 52 version is their baby in terms of use, visuals and personality and appears in their books exclusively.


The original Julia was quite different, and her World war two origin a little bit strange, since that imo made her much older that as she was written.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian is grounded! Plus whiny Damian is my new aesthetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://comicsverse.com/super-sons-5...view-grounded/
> 
> It reminds me about that little scene in Teen Titans when Damian was imprisoned by Ra's and he whined about it to himself lol.
> though why you still call your father with his name, Dami


Poor Damian not used to being grounded. Stuff like this reminds you of just how ridiculous Damian's life till now has been. Kid never had a childhood, has no idea what normal look like.

It's okay Damian, being grounded is a normal part of the growing years . Welcome to the real World

----------


## fanfan13

> That technically his official eye color.


True. But I thought it has officially turned green since R:SOB days and continue on in rebirth.




> Poor Damian not used to being grounded. Stuff like this reminds you of just how ridiculous Damian's life till now has been. Kid never had a childhood, has no idea what normal look like.
> 
> It's okay Damian, being grounded is a normal part of the growing years . Welcome to the real World


That's why I love Super Sons so much.

Did I ever mention that I love Super Sons so much?

----------


## pansy

> True. But I thought it has officially turned green since R:SOB days and continue on in rebirth.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I love Super Sons so much.
> 
> Did I ever mention that I love Super Sons so much?


Damian of course will try to escape the punishment .... this is normal and we all do. Green eyes are more beautiful.

----------


## adrikito

... One week without nothing, even the TT... Poor..  :Frown:

----------


## Frontier

> Damian is grounded! Plus whiny Damian is my new aesthetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://comicsverse.com/super-sons-5...view-grounded/
> 
> It reminds me about that little scene in Teen Titans when Damian was imprisoned by Ra's and he whined about it to himself lol.
> though why you still call your father with his name, Dami


I wonder how many times Alfred has said that after having to deal with Bruce or the Robins all these years and before learning he had an actual daughter? 

Also weird seeing Damian call his father "Bruce." I'm almost tempted to chalk that up to how ticked Damian is at how much Bruce doesn't spend time with him, thoug he also seems to enjoy the privacy afforded by the Titans.

----------


## doomeye56

Didnt Alfred not know about Julia until she showed as an adult? So he really didn't chose to have children.

----------


## fanfan13

> Damian of course will try to escape the punishment .... this is normal and we all do. Green eyes are more beautiful.


I agree with you. I like his green eyes more than his blue ones. They are more beautiful and compliment his robin costume nicely.




> Also weird seeing Damian call his father "Bruce." I'm almost tempted to chalk that up to how ticked Damian is at how much Bruce doesn't spend time with him, thoug he also seems to enjoy the privacy afforded by the Titans.


Exactly what I feel. I wonder what Tomasi honestly thinks about Damian calling his father by his name.

----------


## Alycat

> Didnt Alfred not know about Julia until she showed as an adult? So he really didn't chose to have children.


No he did know about her and choose to have her but I believe he had a falling out with her and her mother. So he always knew.

----------


## dietrich

> Supersons
> Jon's new power's


I love this panel so much.

Everything from the "Wham"
Jon's reactions
And the reveal of his special problem.

Love it.

----------


## dietrich

> 


Oh who's a grumpy? 
"Why are you grumpy little pal"

Look how adorable he looks and Alfred snuggling at his feet.

Also have to say I'm not surprised by Damian's reaction. 

Look at the mug on Selina.

LoL. 

She looks like a low maintenance version of the evil Stepmother from Cinderella.

----------


## dietrich

> Looks like it's crow all around 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/06...tal-one-shots/



Well.... This looks incredibly Awesome and fun but I have little faith in DC when it comes to crossovers

I mean on paper and prints it looks like the wet dream of crossovers. 

Damian, Dick, Harley, Croc, Ollie, Dinah and Batgirl.

That line up is so incredible. Imagine the interaction between these. No dead wood in sight.


@CPSparkles This is a tie in not the main event so now Crow.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian is grounded! Plus whiny Damian is my new aesthetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://comicsverse.com/super-sons-5...view-grounded/
> 
> It reminds me about that little scene in Teen Titans when Damian was imprisoned by Ra's and he whined about it to himself lol.
> though why you still call your father with his name, Dami


Does the art look different? It looks strange.

In one of the panels it looks like Damian is wearing Goth makeup.

I'm very glad to see Bruce being strict and tough with Damian introducing appropriate regular punishment. About time too. The kid needs it. Badly

----------


## dietrich

For Father's day Thomas, Bruce and Damian [The Bat Family]

----------


## fanfan13

> Does the art look different? It looks strange.
> 
> In one of the panels it looks like Damian is wearing Goth makeup.
> 
> I'm very glad to see Bruce being strict and tough with Damian introducing appropriate regular punishment. About time too. The kid needs it. Badly


The artist is different for this issue it seems. I want a full issue before I judge, but so far it's nice-looking.




> For Father's day Thomas, Bruce and Damian [The Bat Family]


I've seen this before. Love it soo much.

----------


## adrikito

> for father's day thomas, bruce and damian [the bat family]


excellent family

----------


## PowerPlay25

Loved the Super Son's preview and I also love that although Damian is striving to be a hero it's still so easy to see some of Talia in him.   I think Talia Al Ghul is the only character I've ever seen apart from Lex Luthor, express such clear DISDAIN for Superman and his endeavors.   Damian can now be added to the list.  Back when he first started guest starring in Superman when talking about Superman, Damian referred to his "nauseating" victory lap around the globe. LOL.

I just picture his early years with he and Talia watching Superman save Metropolis or a corner of the globe and wrinkling their noses, in that "Let them eat cake" manner they both have (Talia much more so).  It's another reason I enjoy the dynamic between Damian and Jon.

----------


## dietrich

> Loved the Super Son's preview and I also love that although Damian is striving to be a hero it's still so easy to see some of Talia in him.   I think Talia Al Ghul is the only character I've ever seen apart from Lex Luthor, express such clear DISDAIN for Superman and his endeavors.   Damian can now be added to the list.  Back when he first started guest starring in Superman when talking about Superman, Damian referred to his "nauseating" victory lap around the globe. LOL.
> 
> I just picture his early years with he and Talia watching Superman save Metropolis or a corner of the globe and wrinkling their noses, in that "Let them eat cake" manner they both have (Talia much more so).  It's another reason I enjoy the dynamic between Damian and Jon.


Yeah I like that and I love the imagery of Talia being put off and turning her very posh  nose up at the Man of Steel. She is the closest in the DCU to Marie Antoinette. 

I loved Damian's response and 1st meeting wit Superman compared to all the other Robins like no biggie cos you know growing up in the LOA and being Heir to the Demon must have been some experience that stuff that should be a big deal really are not impressive anymore . 

I don't think it's the heroism aspect . The disdain comes from they way he executives the heroics and his [Superman's] somewhat naive and over simplistic world view.

----------


## Fergus

> Well.... This looks incredibly Awesome and fun but I have little faith in DC when it comes to crossovers
> 
> I mean on paper and prints it looks like the wet dream of crossovers. 
> 
> Damian, Dick, Harley, Croc, Ollie, Dinah and Batgirl.
> 
> That line up is so incredible. Imagine the interaction between these. No dead wood in sight.
> 
> 
> @CPSparkles This is a tie in not the main event so now Crow.


I'm picturing it and it's the stuff of dreams . I also understand you're pessimism given DC's record and the fact that this is just too good to deliver up to expectations. Think Batman v Superman. Expectation vs Reality.

----------


## Fergus

> For Father's day Thomas, Bruce and Damian [The Bat Family]


This is good. The Bats and Alfred.

----------


## Fergus

> Damian is grounded! Plus whiny Damian is my new aesthetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://comicsverse.com/super-sons-5...view-grounded/
> 
> It reminds me about that little scene in Teen Titans when Damian was imprisoned by Ra's and he whined about it to himself lol.
> though why you still call your father with his name, Dami


This looks good but those preview pages are difficult to read.

Pretty sure you've got a daughter Alfred. So Damian is grounded meaning the dads found out about their exploits. Superman comic [the Batman doesn't eat pie issue] seemed to indicate that the dads weren't aware. 

Guess they've not caught up yet.

----------


## Fergus

> Oh who's a grumpy? 
> "Why are you grumpy little pal"
> 
> Look how adorable he looks and Alfred snuggling at his feet.
> 
> Also have to say I'm not surprised by Damian's reaction. 
> 
> Look at the mug on Selina.
> 
> ...


Now that you mention she looks bored and not very interested at all. Bruce looks like DickBats here.

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian runs away from home but cunning Tim knows just how to have him running back again

----------


## dietrich

> Damian runs away from home but cunning Tim knows just how to have him running back again


This is funny.
Bruce you can't punish someone for being a vegetarian or for bringing home a Killer Whale

----------


## KrustyKid

> Damian runs away from home but cunning Tim knows just how to have him running back again


That's just downright savage, lol.

----------


## adrikito

BATDAMIAN(Superman 25):

Screen Shot 542.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> BATDAMIAN(Superman 25):
> 
> Screen Shot 542.jpg


Is that grown up Jon as Superman?

----------


## adrikito

> Is that grown up Jon as Superman?


He should be one adult Superboy(in the same saga we see one dream as him as superman)..

... I don´t see another reason for see Batdamian here.. and that woman is like the blonde girl...

----------


## dietrich

> He should be one adult Superboy(in the same saga we see one dream as him as superman)..
> 
> ... I don´t see another reason for see Batdamian here.. and that woman is like the blonde girl...


That's Kathy that's interesting.

----------


## dietrich

> That's just downright savage, lol.


Love the look Damian gave Bruce for calling Goliath "Man Bat" also why and how does Tim have a picture of Damian dressed as a girl

----------


## pansy

> Is that grown up Jon as Superman?


Goodbye my money ... every time Bate Damian my resistance falls to the ground.

----------


## KrustyKid

> That's Kathy that's interesting.


I'm inclined to agree

----------


## fanfan13

> BATDAMIAN(Superman 25):
> 
> Screen Shot 542.jpg


If it's him and Kathy then it's not a question yet that isn't the case. I'm interested to know just why Jon saw BatDamian in his future vision too? What business BatDamian has in that to also be shown?

Well, at least Damian becomes Batman not neo-Ra's al Ghul lol.

It's nice to see adult Jon keeps his hair long. Will he and Kathy be a couple? I mean, she's technically alien and her adult self is shown beside Jon. I always think Jon-Kathy relationship is like Clark-Lana one.

----------


## fanfan13

Btw anyone knows where this picture from?

----------


## Alycat

> Btw anyone knows where this picture from?


Pretty sure its from todays Green Arrow. A preview for the  Gotham Resistance crossover that Green Arrow will be a part of.

Also Supersons is still realy cute. Really want Dick to interact with Jon and Damian though it isn't happening any time soon.

----------


## fanfan13

> Pretty sure its from todays Green Arrow. A preview for the  Gotham Resistance crossover that Green Arrow will be a part of.


Oh, I haven't been keeping up with the latest issues of Green Arrow (I'm still in the early ones) that's why I had no idea. Thanks a lot.

----------


## CPSparkles

How good was Super Sons. The Batman from the bat office can't even compare with this Bruce. This guy is so likeable and enjoyable.
I love the banter and the relationship between this Bruce and Clark and the relationship and banter between him and his son. You can tell they are buds.
Peter Tomasi must be a great dad to understand the dynamics between parents and kids so well.

So the boys are now officially a thing huh
and that debate between Bruce and Clark on who would win in a fight. Delightful.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Btw anyone knows where this picture from?


This looks sweet.

----------


## Fergus

> Btw anyone knows where this picture from?


Where' Croc and Black canary?

----------


## Fergus

> How good was Super Sons. The Batman from the bat office can't even compare with this Bruce. This guy is so likeable and enjoyable.
> I love the banter and the relationship between this Bruce and Clark and the relationship and banter between him and his son. You can tell they are buds.
> Peter Tomasi must be a great dad to understand the dynamics between parents and kids so well.
> 
> So the boys are now officially a thing huh
> and that debate between Bruce and Clark on who would win in a fight. Delightful.


This was great.  ditto on the Tomasi being a good dad the guy is just good people 100%. Bruce and Clarke stole this issue and yep Tomasis Batman is infinitely more likeable than what the Batoffice is putting out and he is less of a dead beat but I enjoy both.

Tomasi gives me Bruce the father, King gives me Batman and at the end of the day Batman readers don't buy it for the father/son likeable Bruce. That's not who the character is at his core.

I love that Damian spies on his father and he knows, I loved Bruce and Clark being playful
Once again Tomasi proves that he is the only one that can do a smiling Batman and it be endearing not creepy.

----------


## Fergus

> BATDAMIAN(Superman 25):
> 
> Attachment 50783


That collar is just the stuff of legend now. I see Jon tried to copy it but didn't have the nerve to go big.

----------


## fanfan13

> How good was Super Sons. The Batman from the bat office can't even compare with this Bruce. This guy is so likeable and enjoyable.
> I love the banter and the relationship between this Bruce and Clark and the relationship and banter between him and his son. You can tell they are buds.
> Peter Tomasi must be a great dad to understand the dynamics between parents and kids so well.
> 
> So the boys are now officially a thing huh
> and that debate between Bruce and Clark on who would win in a fight. Delightful.


Clark: "Now I just need to sell that to Lois."

LOOOL poor Clark. Can't imagine how Lois will react on that because Dads are usually more lenient than Moms.

Another thing that caught my interest: why is Damian sooooo short in the first panel XD

----------


## fanfan13

> That collar is just the stuff of legend now. I see Jon tried to copy it but didn't have the nerve to go big.


Ha I've now noticed Jon's collar. It looks more like a rip-off New52 Supes' collar.
It's because Jon just can't be as extra as Damian of course.

----------


## Fergus

> Ha I've now noticed Jon's collar. It looks more like a rip-off New52 Supes' collar.
> It's because Jon just can't be as extra as Damian of course.


You know it  :Smile: 

I have to say I never seen two people try so hard to prove they are not friends as the guys in yesterdays issue and yet who does Jon go looking for when he needs someone to talk to? Damian

Who gave him advice that he needed? Damian.

You are not fooling anyone boys you are friends.

----------


## Fergus

With role models like these

----------


## adrikito

This is Strange... Superboy only visit the batcave for HIS FRUSTATIONS(I hate the cities), this is not Damian problem... and the problems begin(this is damian style).....  :Confused:  

I see a similar image in N52 of Batman vs Superman.. Batman opinion is.. BATMAN ALWAYS WIN..  :Cool:

----------


## KrustyKid

> You know it 
> 
> I have to say I never seen two people try so hard to prove they are not friends as the guys in yesterdays issue and yet who does Jon go looking for when he needs someone to talk to? Damian
> 
> Who gave him advice that he needed? Damian.
> 
> You are not fooling anyone boys you are friends.


You hit it right on the nail. The two of them are simply in the friendship stage of denial, lol

----------


## dietrich

> That collar is just the stuff of legend now. I see Jon tried to copy it but didn't have the nerve to go big.


I love that his look is so distinct. Jonny boy well not everyone can pull of a collar like that.

----------


## dietrich

> With role models like these


I love this so much. This is what i need from the world's finest and the world's smallest.

Men Tomasi is the only one qualified to handle these two [Bruce and Damian] Everytime he writes them my heart melts maybe that's why King is reluctant to tackle these two. 

Fear of failure

Even Synder stumbled in DOTF.

----------


## dietrich

> This is Strange... Superboy only visit the batcave for HIS FRUSTATIONS(I hate the cities), this is not Damian problem... and the problems begin(this is damian style).....  
> 
> I see a similar image in N52 of Batman vs Superman.. Batman opinion is.. BATMAN ALWAYS WIN..


Jon needed someone to talk to which is understandable. I'm glad Damian gave him advice in  the end.
I'm not happy with them fighting since I don't think an altercation between these two would result in a fight. Damian would put him down straight away but this title keeps nerfing him.

----------


## dietrich

What happened to this Talia




Trust Talia who else would dress like this just on a regular day.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## darkseidpwns

> What happened to this Talia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust Talia who else would dress like this just on a regular day.


Greg Rucka happened, Morrison then continued his noble work.

----------


## dietrich

> Greg Rucka happened, Morrison then continued his noble work.


Such a shame she looks like a loving mum here.
What did Rucka do?

----------


## darkseidpwns

Introduced Nyssa, had her kill Talia and resurrect Talia repeatedly till her mind finally broke.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Super Sons Do it for the vine

----------


## CPSparkles

> Such a shame she looks like a loving mum here.
> What did Rucka do?





> What happened to this Talia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust Talia who else would dress like this just on a regular day.


So much love in her eyes and that dress is epic.

----------


## DragonPiece

Possibly a stupid question, but was Tali never actually pregnant with Damian?

----------


## dietrich

> Possibly a stupid question, but was Tali never actually pregnant with Damian?


She was but she had it moved into an artificial womb

----------


## KrustyKid

> Super Sons Do it for the vine


Where did they get the money? Bruce's savings? lol

----------


## rui no onna

> Where did they get the money? Bruce's savings? lol


Damian's allowance, possibly.  :Wink:

----------


## KrustyKid

> Damian's allowance, possibly.


I foresee another grounding in the Batcave for Damian, lol

----------


## dietrich

> Damian's allowance, possibly.


I won't even be surprised if it was.

----------


## dietrich

> I foresee another grounding in the Batcave for Damian, lol


I wonder what happened to Damian's cave the Bird Cave? I know Mara blew it up but I expect he repaired it

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Not sure what the story is about. I think the boys are on a trip or something anyway it looked nice so..,

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## RedBird

> Another thing that caught my interest: why is Damian sooooo short in the first panel XD


I know right? Its so adorable!! I hope the artist doesn't change the fact that Damian is older yet still shorter.

Damian may have turned 13 but I don't think his height got the memo XD

----------


## adrikito

TT 9 preview:

https://www.newsarama.com/35066-robi...9-preview.html

Wally is out, Damian is with Aqualad the rookie hero for avoid a similar problem.

----------


## KrustyKid

> I know right? Its so adorable!! I hope the artist doesn't change the fact that Damian is older yet still shorter.
> 
> Damian may have turned 13 but I don't think his height got the memo XD


That seems to be the case :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

> TT 9 preview:
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/35066-robi...9-preview.html
> 
> Wally is out, Damian is with Aqualad the rookie hero for avoid a similar problem.


I don't speak Disney poor thing. the team needs a movie night. Damian needs a dose of Disney if he's to become a real boy.

This is the Damian we needed all along.

Good to see Percy spinning the awfulness and the injustice done to his character on TLC into a bit of positive character development.

----------


## pansy

> I don't speak Disney poor thing. the team needs a movie night. Damian needs a dose of Disney if he's to become a real boy.
> 
> This is the Damian we needed all along.
> 
> Good to see Percy spinning the awfulness and the injustice done to his character on TLC into a bit of positive character development.


He needs* Mulan*.

----------


## dietrich

> TT 9 preview:
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/35066-robi...9-preview.html
> 
> Wally is out, Damian is with Aqualad the rookie hero for avoid a similar problem.


Nice preview. I see we're glossing over Lazarus. Nice to see Damian training with Jackson can't wait for the character to come into his own.

----------


## dietrich

> He needs* Mulan*.


It's got sword fights and heroics. He just might like it.

----------


## rui no onna

> It's got sword fights and heroics. He just might like it.


And a dragon/lizard, albeit a puny one.  :Wink:

----------


## irene

In the preview of new Batman Beyond, Terry faces Damian. 

Damian is pretty fierce.

----------


## CPSparkles

> In the preview of new Batman Beyond, Terry faces Damian. 
> 
> Damian is pretty fierce.


Great preview and he is indeed fierce. I particularly dig the line about Terry needing a tricked out suit while Damian doesn't.

Worried out how this will turn out. Don't want the fact that Bruce might have to pick between the two also not keen on futures that show Damian going Al Ghul when part of his whole arc is the fact that you decide your destiny.
He died fighting against the embodiment of that destiny in main continuity so I wonder what triggered the turn.

----------


## irene

Some new pictures by 0yongyong0


Damian is about four and Jon one. (We were so robbed!)

----------


## rui no onna

> Some new pictures by 0yongyong0
> 
> Damian is about four and Jon one. (We were so robbed!)


Cuteness overload! Thanks for sharing.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eyedyeoff10

Am I the only one who really wishes Damian would get some more time with Batman? I mean I love both Super Sons and Teen Titans, but Damian has had way more panel time in Superman than he has in Batman. By a lot. Just bugs me that we really only get to see that dynamic in Superman. I wonder if maybe we will get to see a little more of him in Tom King's Batman run after "The War of Jokes and Riddles" when Bruce has to unveil his engagement to the family.

----------


## dietrich

> Am I the only one who really wishes Damian would get some more time with Batman? I mean I love both Super Sons and Teen Titans, but Damian has had way more panel time in Superman than he has in Batman. By a lot. Just bugs me that we really only get to see that dynamic in Superman. I wonder if maybe we will get to see a little more of him in Tom King's Batman run after "The War of Jokes and Riddles" when Bruce has to unveil his engagement to the family.


We just might though King's Bruce much like Synder's isn't really a family guy I don't think. I mean his boys are still locked in Superman's fortress as far as we know.

It's a shame the amount of interaction we get between the two but Tomasi is doing such fantastic work with them that I'm not upset. I can also guarantee that whatever King does with the two isn't going to be as touching or loving as Tomasi's work.

----------


## dietrich

> Some new pictures by 0yongyong0
> 
> 
> Damian is about four and Jon one. (We were so robbed!)


Aww Jon drool ruined Damian's nice suit no wonder he looks like that. How cute is Jon here?

----------


## dietrich

> In the preview of new Batman Beyond, Terry faces Damian. 
> 
> Damian is pretty fierce.


This looks so good cant wait for it. Terry gets owned. I'm dying t find out what happened between Bruce and this Damian and why does he suddenly want t be Batman when he is leading the LOA. One would think that's a pretty full on job in itself.

----------


## darkseidpwns

He did look like Ra's a bit in the opening pages.

----------


## RedBird

Apologies if this has already been mentioned before but I'm not quite keeping up with Batman Beyond, however seeing Damian leading the LOA has made me a tad worried, does anyone know if its still in continuity with the current DC universe? I kinda preferred it being in its own separate world but I think at one point I heard that it had merged and become canon. It that still true?

----------


## adrikito

> I kinda preferred it being in its own separate world but I think at one point I heard that it had merged and become canon. It that still true?


Thanks to this I am out too..

In the last Superman 25 in a vision about the future Damian is Batman... You can see that in previous pages of this topic..

----------


## RedBird

> Thanks to this I am out too..
> 
> In the last Superman 25 in a vision about the future Damian is Batman... You can see that in previous pages of this topic..


Wait so this is canon? Damian is the leader of the LOA in the future? Can anyone confirm that with sources? and if so, thats disappointing. The BB universe is disappointing in general for the future of the batfamily. I always imagined Damian would take a separate identity overall, something he creates himself, (personally I find the batman route to predictable and boring, but to each their own yknow) However even that would have been much more agreeable than the leader of LOA. yikes.

----------


## Godlike13

The future is not set if that's what you're worried about.

----------


## DragonPiece

> Apologies if this has already been mentioned before but I'm not quite keeping up with Batman Beyond, however seeing Damian leading the LOA has made me a tad worried, does anyone know if its still in continuity with the current DC universe? I kinda preferred it being in its own separate world but I think at one point I heard that it had merged and become canon. It that still true?


Like some else said, the future is never set in stone, but the book is *SUPPOSED* to be in rebirth continuity and be the actual DCU 35 year later, but obviously no writer is trying to line up with that at all. At most, Jurgens just puts easter eggs of current DC stories in the book at times.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Wait so this is canon? Damian is the leader of the LOA in the future? Can anyone confirm that with sources? and if so, thats disappointing. The BB universe is disappointing in general for the future of the batfamily. I always imagined Damian would take a separate identity overall, something he creates himself, (personally I find the batman route to predictable and boring, but to each their own yknow) However even that would have been much more agreeable than the leader of LOA. yikes.


Its canon but its not set in stone, for instance when it gets cancelled it might as well become non canon. Just enjoy the ride and that Damian is getting mad respect from the narration of both Bruce and the A.I.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Apologies if this has already been mentioned before but I'm not quite keeping up with Batman Beyond, however seeing Damian leading the LOA has made me a tad worried, does anyone know if its still in continuity with the current DC universe? I kinda preferred it being in its own separate world but I think at one point I heard that it had merged and become canon. It that still true?


I don't like stories that show him  embracing the dark side since his story is about changing his destiny and becoming good. He's character has come so far I dislike stories that set him back like Injustice and The Lazarus Contract. However  I am curious to know what went wrong leading to him back to the League.

----------


## CPSparkles

Besties

----------


## CPSparkles

> Some new pictures by 0yongyong0
> 
> 
> Damian is about four and Jon one. (We were so robbed!)



That's so cute.

----------


## CPSparkles

Dick and Damian

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## KrustyKid

> 


That's beautiful

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

I really would like a Nightwing and Robin Title

----------


## CPSparkles

> That's beautiful


Thanks 
....

----------


## fanfan13

I love the preview of Teen Titans #9 soooo much. Percy handles Damian better I knew it. Though it looks like we're not going to see more confrontations between Damian and Wally aside from the cover. That's... good?

I also love the emphasis on Jackson Hyde (the few good things coming out of TLC for me is that I came to like him more than I expected) and I especially love it more that Damian is the one training him. At first I was like, why is Ra's al Ghul just randomly attacked Jackson? Then it was apparently a training simulator. Look how high tech the Titan Tower is, the Wayne money is used not for nothing. It looks like because there's no Cyborg type in this team, Damian fulfills the role lol I just love the fact that Damian creates something new each arc.

"We don't kill" If Batman saw this, he would be proud. The "I don't speak Disney" is hilarious too. At least he knows that it is Disney's cartoon lol. I wonder if Damian ever watches Disney, I mean like one of the posters here said, I bet Damian would totally dig Mulan. 

Damian is with sword (again)!! I really missed him using a sword :')

Batman Beyond #9 preview on the other hand, I am happy to see him so respected based on Bruce's and AI's description on him, but I'm still not fond of this possible future where he becomes Ra's al Ghul, something that the current 13 yo Damian avoids (the Teen Titans preview above made it clear ("we make our own way")). I'm so worried for this arc. Like of course I obviously take Damian's side but antagonists/villains sadly never have a good ending. I also don't look forward to see this Damian meeting Bruce idk why. -sighs-

----------


## RedBird

> The future is not set if that's what you're worried about.





> Like some else said, the future is never set in stone, but the book is *SUPPOSED* to be in rebirth continuity and be the actual DCU 35 year later, but obviously no writer is trying to line up with that at all. At most, Jurgens just puts easter eggs of current DC stories in the book at times.





> Its canon but its not set in stone, for instance when it gets cancelled it might as well become non canon. Just enjoy the ride and that Damian is getting mad respect from the narration of both Bruce and the A.I.





> I don't like stories that show him embracing the dark side since his story is about changing his destiny and becoming good. He's character has come so far I dislike stories that set him back like Injustice and The Lazarus Contract. However  I am curious to know what went wrong leading to him back to the League.


Cheers for the replies, I just find it strange that they would claim it was in continuity at all with the current rebirth, beyond eater eggs theres not much value in such a story since as you guys say, nothing is set in stone and obviously DCs writing in the current universe isnt gonna reflect or foreshadow the circumstances of BB. And since no writer is going to follow the future structure set out, it would perpetually make BB irrelevant in the end. 

If BB was self contained and had its own universe they could at least do their own interesting world building. Aligning the universes seems limiting on both ends. Strange choice.

----------


## darkseidpwns

Well I dont see much love for the TT preview in the discussion thread because people are bent out of shape over Damian being leader, I dont think its either too bad or too good, more along the lines of middling.

I think DC made a mistake by putting Damian with 3 of the NTT era characters, they should have gone with an all new roster.

----------


## RedBird

> I think DC made a mistake by putting Damian with 3 of the NTT era characters, they should have gone with an all new roster.


Same, I'm pretty sure I mentioned this before somewhere but I think it would have been better to see a new generation of heroes starting with characters connected with Damian such as Maya and Jon.

----------


## Alycat

> Well I dont see much love for the TT preview in the discussion thread because people are bent out of shape over Damian being leader, I dont think its either too bad or too good, more along the lines of middling.
> 
> I think DC made a mistake by putting Damian with 3 of the NTT era characters, they should have gone with an all new roster.


Yep. They especially should not have gone with a group with an actual adult in it either. Because there is no reason that Starfire shouldn't be leading like she is in the movies.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Well I dont see much love for the TT preview in the discussion thread because people are bent out of shape over Damian being leader, I dont think its either too bad or too good, more along the lines of middling.
> 
> I think DC made a mistake by putting Damian with 3 of the NTT era characters, they should have gone with an all new roster.


I don't mind the line up though a new team would have been interesting to see. Clearly they are trying to synch up with outside media but maybe it is time for those 3 to finally leave their titans history and move on.

Of course people are hating on it. It's Damian related LOL. Posters taking such offence to Damian showing Jackson the ropes. It's silly and irrational. The lengths people would go to complain.
I don't mind Star being the leader in fact agree that she should be but that has little to do with the complaints about Jackson and Damian or how he was speaking supposedly to Jackson.

Anyway I liked the preview and want to see more of Damian and Jackson. I think they might develop an interesting dynamic. Given their personalities they should pay well off each other.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Cheers for the replies, I just find it strange that they would claim it was in continuity at all with the current rebirth, beyond eater eggs theres not much value in such a story since as you guys say, nothing is set in stone and obviously DCs writing in the current universe isnt gonna reflect or foreshadow the circumstances of BB. And since no writer is going to follow the future structure set out, it would perpetually make BB irrelevant in the end. 
> 
> If BB was self contained and had its own universe they could at least do their own interesting world building. Aligning the universes seems limiting on both ends. Strange choice.


Agreed. I like the Beyondverse as  separate / non canon not just because of the reasons you outlined but also because of the characters or lack of.

I like Terry but the fact that all of the family Bruce built is gone. They've all left and not just left but things got so f***ed up that they abandoned Bruce? Or maybe they move on o better happier lives leaving old Bruce struggling on despite arthritis, a bad ticker and all the stuff that slow you down as you age. 
How come no one visits or cares besides Babs?
It really is a sad conclusion to the narrative and disappointing for a fan like myself who likes the Family as much as Batman.

----------


## Eyedyeoff10

> We just might though King's Bruce much like Synder's isn't really a family guy I don't think. I mean his boys are still locked in Superman's fortress as far as we know.
> 
> It's a shame the amount of interaction we get between the two but Tomasi is doing such fantastic work with them that I'm not upset. I can also guarantee that whatever King does with the two isn't going to be as touching or loving as Tomasi's work.


You're right. Tomasi did a great job with Batman and Robin, and his work on Superman and Supersons really makes this new era of Superman something to be excited about. I mean he's taken a series and character that pre-rebirth I couldn't care less for, and made his series my favorite thing to come out of Rebirth. Kudos to him. Not to mention that Tom King has done quite the opposite. Honestly not the biggest fan of his run.

----------


## darkseidpwns

Its definitely time as far as I'm concerned. They've done fine without Cyborg. DC needs to put faith in the franchise not a few chadacters. Just boot them to Titans and replace them with Jon,Emiko and maybe Shazam or Mary Marvel.

Exactly, they just want him to be knocked down a peg. Suddenly these people care for Nu Wally whom they trashed every day of the week.

----------


## Zulithe

> 


Love it  :Smile:  Great work everyone... some really nice finds/contributions

----------


## adrikito

> 


 :Cool:  COOL IMAGE.

----------


## Godlike13

> Suddenly these people care for Nu Wally whom they trashed every day of the week.


LoL, that's the one that gets me.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Its definitely time as far as I'm concerned. They've done fine without Cyborg. DC needs to put faith in the franchise not a few chadacters. Just boot them to Titans and replace them with Jon,Emiko and maybe Shazam or Mary Marvel.
> 
> Exactly, they just want him to be knocked down a peg. Suddenly these people care for Nu Wally whom they trashed every day of the week.


Actually that's not a bad idea at all. Billy has been missing and this could be a very good place for him and Emiko. I get DC wanting to capitalise on the success of the outside TT show and movies but it isn't working. The people who watch the shows ain't reading the comics or comics in general.

DC should experiment we've got Titans we've got YJ likely coming soon thanks to the tv show getting a 3rd season [that TV series success managed to carry over into comics] all feature younger adults why not a team of actual teens [not retconed/deaged teens]. Showcase the Fresh young talent DC has to offer.

Seems the Batbros are under appreciated in their respective teams. Damian by some fans and Dick by team mates and a writer who gives him nothing to do.

----------


## CPSparkles

> You're right. Tomasi did a great job with Batman and Robin, and his work on Superman and Supersons really makes this new era of Superman something to be excited about. I mean he's taken a series and character that pre-rebirth I couldn't care less for, and made his series my favorite thing to come out of Rebirth. Kudos to him. Not to mention that Tom King has done quite the opposite. Honestly not the biggest fan of his run.


Oh SNAP! Same here. Rebirth has been a real switch up for me. I was never into Superman now love him thanks to Tomasi and the addition of Jon. Batman though still a favourite has been easily surpassed by titles like Superman, Supersons , Deathstroke and Nightwing. 

I normally love King's work but his Batman has been to the level of his other works or that if Bat writers that came just before him. I like it but it seems everyone is bringing their A game in Rebirth hell even Green Arrow and RHATO have been very very good.

Tomasi's B&R was the S**t now our loss is Superman's gain. He really knows how to write father's and son's.
I do miss Batman and Robin in Rebirth and hope that once Duke is launched and off to greener pastures Damian will return.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Love it  Great work everyone... some really nice finds/contributions


Thanks and welcome to the site. Great avatar.

----------


## Eyedyeoff10

> Oh SNAP! Same here. Rebirth has been a real switch up for me. I was never into Superman now love him thanks to Tomasi and the addition of Jon. Batman though still a favourite has been easily surpassed by titles like Superman, Supersons , Deathstroke and Nightwing. 
> 
> I normally love King's work but his Batman has been to the level of his other works or that if Bat writers that came just before him. I like it but it seems everyone is bringing their A game in Rebirth hell even Green Arrow and RHATO have been very very good.
> 
> Tomasi's B&R was the S**t now our loss is Superman's gain. He really knows how to write father's and son's.
> I do miss Batman and Robin in Rebirth and hope that once Duke is launched and off to greener pastures Damian will return.


Gotta agree with pretty much all of that. Rebirth has, for the most part, been a case of DC firing from all cylinders. I may not like a Batman arc here or there, and Justice League isn't really enticing me, but the majority of series have been somewhere between great and surprisingly great. I was quite pleasantly surprised by how much I enjoy RHATO.

Tomasi's handle on that family dynamic is great. If it wouldn't be a case of too many books and risk him being stretched too thin I'd ask for him to come back to batman. I think Damian will get to show up in some Batman stories eventually. And if not, Tomasi has proven he can't say goodbye to the dynamic duo since the pair have shown up in two separate story arcs of Superman.

----------


## scary harpy

> Attachment 50642_Damian "i'm free"_


This is worth seeing again.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Gotta agree with pretty much all of that. Rebirth has, for the most part, been a case of DC firing from all cylinders. I may not like a Batman arc here or there, and Justice League isn't really enticing me, but the majority of series have been somewhere between great and surprisingly great. I was quite pleasantly surprised by how much I enjoy RHATO.
> 
> Tomasi's handle on that family dynamic is great. If it wouldn't be a case of too many books and risk him being stretched too thin I'd ask for him to come back to batman. I think Damian will get to show up in some Batman stories eventually. And if not, Tomasi has proven he can't say goodbye to the dynamic duo since the pair have shown up in two separate story arcs of Superman.


I loved those stories arcs  the most. I know some super fans are not thrilled and I understand that but I really love the Kent's and the Wayne being in each others lives and the boys hanging together. I like seeing Clark and Bruce together with their family.

I wish King would take the cue and give us some if that action but I am aware that most don't buy Batman for that but I enjoy those type of stories as much as the crime ones. 

I'm still waiting to see what impact Thomas' words have on Bruce. I know he can be emotionally dense and has a serious weakness to dangerous women but surely he must have gotten more out of his father's words than marry Selina.

It will be a new douchey low if his father's words doesn't prompt him to seek a better connection with his son. If it doesn't make him want / try to be better for your child.  

Thomas lost his son, Bruce lost his Dad and Damian is [outside of the Superman titles] missing a father. The symbolism that Williamson was going for seems very obvious. 

King is clearly a romantic and is exploring that side of Batman but surely he isn't just going to ignore the obvious.

----------


## CPSparkles

> This is worth seeing again.


This is just delightful. He is so chubby and cute.

----------


## Eyedyeoff10

> I loved those stories arcs  the most. I know some super fans are not thrilled and I understand that but I really love the Kent's and the Wayne being in each others lives and the boys hanging together. I like seeing Clark and Bruce together with their family.
> 
> I wish King would take the cue and give us some if that action but I am aware that most don't buy Batman for that but I enjoy those type of stories as much as the crime ones. 
> 
> I'm still waiting to see what impact Thomas' words have on Bruce. I know he can be emotionally dense and has a serious weakness to dangerous women but surely he must have gotten more out of his father's words than marry Selina.
> 
> It will be a new douchey low if his father's words doesn't prompt him to seek a better connection with his son. If it doesn't make him want / try to be better for your child.  
> 
> Thomas lost his son, Bruce lost his Dad and Damian is [outside of the Superman titles] missing a father. The symbolism that Williamson was going for seems very obvious. 
> ...


I agree that the Superman arcs with Batman and robin are great. I adore Jon and Damian's dynamic and I think it's what makes Super Sons so great. Jon works perfectly with Damian. On the one hand, he isn't to put off by Damian. He's still willing to show his care and appreciation for Damian, but at the same time he won't take Damian's lashing's. When Damian crosses a line with Jon, Jon lashes out at him. I think the moment with the cat was a perfect example. When Damian brought up goldie in an incredibly shitty manner, Jon didn't run or cry, he gut punched Damian.

Lord I hope not. My problem with King has more to do with his views on Batman. I think he comes up with some compelling stories. And, as someone who loves the Bruce/Selina relationship when done well, I like that he's put some focus on that. But I agree that this story will be most effective if he focuses on ALL of his relationships. Not just embracing his love for Selina, but actually showing to things for Damian and being there. Trying to teach him lessons.

One of the things that makes Damian so great is he is both the most skilled, and the most incompetent Robin. On one hand, his training is something to be gawked at. He is quite literally a perfect killing machine, and it is his morality and his age that keeps him from being that ultimate weapon. Yet, because of this his interpersonal skills are quite lacking. Even more so than Batman, Damian seems almost incapable of showing others he cares for them. Instead opting to push them away. Dick seems to be the only true notable exception. Him and Bruce that is, but even Bruce has shown him less support lately, thus earning less support from Damian. It is Bruce's job as a father to show Damian that he can accept people in his life and let friendships grow. Not everyone is going to betray him the way his mother did. This would be the perfect opportunity to run with that, as Bruce seems to finally be running with the idea of embracing his feelings.

----------


## RedBird

> Dick seems to be the only true notable exception. Him and Bruce that is, but even Bruce has shown him less support lately.


Anyone else suppose that may be a issue brought about by rebirth and its attempts to root itself more in post crisis. In post crisis, I don't really think Bruce was a very good father to Damian there was a lot more tension between them, however in new52? Bruces 'fatherly skills' and general approach to Damian seemed like a major improvement, it actually showed how much he wanted to be a part of his sons life. So this separation, not to mention that Nightwing arc containing Damian and Dick and the 'paternal'? bond between them seemed to regress a bit back to post crisis roots, where Dick was the closest thing to a father figure that Damian had. Thats just a theory I'm tossing about. Thoughts anyone?

----------


## CPSparkles

> I agree that the Superman arcs with Batman and robin are great. I adore Jon and Damian's dynamic and I think it's what makes Super Sons so great. Jon works perfectly with Damian. On the one hand, he isn't to put off by Damian. He's still willing to show his care and appreciation for Damian, but at the same time he won't take Damian's lashing's. When Damian crosses a line with Jon, Jon lashes out at him. I think the moment with the cat was a perfect example. When Damian brought up goldie in an incredibly shitty manner, Jon didn't run or cry, he gut punched Damian.
> 
> Lord I hope not. My problem with King has more to do with his views on Batman. I think he comes up with some compelling stories. And, as someone who loves the Bruce/Selina relationship when done well, I like that he's put some focus on that. But I agree that this story will be most effective if he focuses on ALL of his relationships. Not just embracing his love for Selina, but actually showing to things for Damian and being there. Trying to teach him lessons.
> 
> One of the things that makes Damian so great is he is both the most skilled, and the most incompetent Robin. On one hand, his training is something to be gawked at. He is quite literally a perfect killing machine, and it is his morality and his age that keeps him from being that ultimate weapon. Yet, because of this his interpersonal skills are quite lacking. Even more so than Batman, Damian seems almost incapable of showing others he cares for them. Instead opting to push them away. Dick seems to be the only true notable exception. Him and Bruce that is, but even Bruce has shown him less support lately, thus earning less support from Damian. It is Bruce's job as a father to show Damian that he can accept people in his life and let friendships grow. Not everyone is going to betray him the way his mother did. This would be the perfect opportunity to run with that, as Bruce seems to finally be running with the idea of embracing his feelings.


This ^^^ 1000% This. All of it.

Jon is perfect for Damian. He is the perfect counter and also highlighted the hilarity and sadness that is Damian Wayne. The fact that the kid who is half Kryptonian and can shoot lazerbeams from his eyes  is infinity more human than the human shows just how messed up Damian's upbringing was. It shows how messed up Damian is. 

I hope King does incorporate Bruce's kids especially Damian as Bruce's tries to work on his relationships because more than the rest Damian really needs love in his life. He needs to know that he is loved and how to love. He needs to know that people can be trusted and it's not always a competition nor do you have to prove yourself to be worthy of care.

 All the conditioning and rubbish that the LOA put in his head can be overcome to an extent with understanding and dedication. And Bruce also gets a portion of blame because this is the guy that was going to hand over to his clone making mother because reasons and because Gotham. I know he made up for it under Tomasi but I didn't want to leave out his contribution in this mess.

Like you Dick is the one Damian doesn't push away. dick is the person who brings out the real boy and that is because Dick is the only one who has loved him unconditionally. Dick is the one who has been understanding, caring and dedicated. Never faltering or rejecting him even when he made a mistake. 

Dick has been like a father to Damian but the fact is that Dick isn't Damian's father. Bruce is Damian's father and it is his responsibility like you said so I really hope King takes up the challenge.

Jon is a kid Damian has never been a kid. I love that they bicker and Damian gets to experience so normality and a child hood via Jon.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Anyone else suppose that may be a issue brought about by rebirth and its attempts to root itself more in post crisis. In post crisis, I don't really think Bruce was a very good father to Damian there was a lot more tension between them, however in new52? Bruces 'fatherly skills' and general approach to Damian seemed like a major improvement, it actually showed how much he wanted to be a part of his sons life. So this separation, not to mention that Nightwing arc containing Damian and Dick and the 'paternal'? bond between them seemed to regress a bit back to post crisis roots, where Dick was the closest thing to a father figure that Damian had. Thats just a theory I'm tossing about. Thoughts anyone?


Possibly but post crisis Bruce wasn't this bad was he?

----------


## Alycat

It might be a regression but tbh I prefer it. I get why people liked N52 Batman and Robin, but Bruce and Damian bore me and I didnt like Dick getting subtle none important for Damian ( although yeah the book was Batman focused and that was a Dick problem in general N52 wise) and the Damian death saga was super off putting. Its why I really want Tomasi to write Dick and Damian together more. Ive had enough of his Damian and Bruce, which like I said is cute but bores me.

Actually is there anyone here who don't like the paterrnal relationship between Dick and Damian and the stuff in Nightwing 20? I know a few people who prefer it stayed brotherly and anything else was rude to Bruce.

----------


## RedBird

> Possibly but post crisis Bruce wasn't this bad was he?


Not a horrible parent by any means, but he certainly didnt come across as doting and dedicated as he had in new52 BAR. Then again, there are plenty other factors that may be attributing to Bruce being not as focused on Damian as of now, things probably much outside the actual writing. Like I said, its just a theory for now. I just hope theres no attempts by writers to regress the relationship between them, I like the progress thats been made, and would like to see it further improve, and not just with Bruce but with the rest of the family as well.

----------


## Eyedyeoff10

> This ^^^ 1000% This. All of it.
> 
> Jon is perfect for Damian. He is the perfect counter and also highlighted the hilarity and sadness that is Damian Wayne. The fact that the kid who is half Kryptonian and can shoot lazerbeams from his eyes  is infinity more human than the human shows just how messed up Damian's upbringing was. It shows how messed up Damian is. 
> 
> I hope King does incorporate Bruce's kids especially Damian as Bruce's tries to work on his relationships because more than the rest Damian really needs love in his life. He needs to know that he is loved and how to love. He needs to know that people can be trusted and it's not always a competition nor do you have to prove yourself to be worthy of care.
> 
>  All the conditioning and rubbish that the LOA put in his head can be overcome to an extent with understanding and dedication. And Bruce also gets a portion of blame because this is the guy that was going to hand over to his clone making mother because reasons and because Gotham. I know he made up for it under Tomasi but I didn't want to leave out his contribution in this mess.
> 
> Like you Dick is the one Damian doesn't push away. dick is the person who brings out the real boy and that is because Dick is the only one who has loved him unconditionally. Dick is the one who has been understanding, caring and dedicated. Never faltering or rejecting him even when he made a mistake. 
> ...


I agree. I want to just take a moment to appreciate the Nightwing arc that featured Damian. It was my favorite Damian thing to come out of Rebirth that didn't involve Jon. The dynamic of it was great. I love their chemistry, and the few moments where Damian drops his act to try and care for Dick were beautiful. Of course I do love the Supersons stuff. I really hope Jon gets to stay in the same way that Damian has. I'd love to watch them grow closer as they grow up and eventually take over their father's mantles. I think their relationship has a unique chance to grow far beyond the friendship of Bruce and Clark. Their bickering is perfect.

----------


## Eyedyeoff10

> Not a horrible parent by any means, but he certainly didnt come across as doting and dedicated as he had in new52 BAR. Then again, there are plenty other factors that may be attributing to Bruce being not as focused on Damian as of now, things probably much outside the actual writing. Like I said, its just a theory for now. I just hope theres no attempts by writers to regress the relationship between them, I like the progress thats been made, and would like to see it further improve, and not just with Bruce but with the rest of the family as well.


I don't think it's nefarious. I think it has more to do with what Tom King wants to focus on with Batman just not leaving much room for Damian.

----------


## RedBird

> I don't think it's nefarious. I think it has more to do with what Tom King wants to focus on with Batman just not leaving much room for Damian.


Oh of course and I agree. I have discussed before that that was the case. I wasnt really referring to the current Batman title rather just the current state of robin in comics being a solo act. My assumption is that DC is convinced robin can be without Batman, and Damians place as the poster child for super sons and leader of tt leaves little room for a BAR title thanks to unwanted character fatigue. However one thing does not denote another, so whilst these factors may all be true, Im just theorising that it could be possible that DCs writers are also retreading old ground by going back to more post crisis relationships. Some good some bad.

----------


## irene

I wouldn't blame King for the lack of Damian, because the root might be the Batman editorial. 

Remember that Mark Doyle started as Batman Group Editor in February 2014, just after the _Hunt for Robin_ began. He was firstly credited as group editor in _Batman and Robin_ #29 (Published in March 2014), which indicates that the decision to bring Damian back was approved by the previous editor. 

However, it is certain that it was _under his editorship_ that _Batman and Robin_ was suddenly cancelled. 

It was also his Batman office that approved _Endgame_ and _Superheavy_, which really didn't include much of the Batfamily and even less Damian. Even _Batman and Robin Eternal_, which celebrated Robin's 75th anniversary had Damian first appear in the 20th (of 25) issue, and he was noticeably credited in the later issues as "Damian Wayne" instead of Robin.

One good thing that the editorial did was to to give Damian a solo book. However, they certainly took a huge risk giving Damian's first solo series to a first time writer who in addition had to work with the handicap of Damian being estranged from Batman...
(Unfortunately or fortunately Gleason delivered so well that he was given co-writer status for _Superman_)

King wrote Damian very well in _Robin Wars_, _Grayson_ #12 in _Batman_ #16, so it is porbably not his fault that the Batman office has apparently given ownership of Damian to other offices. _Supersons_ is under Superman editorial and the _Teen Titans_ under the group editor of Marie Javis.

And since some you might not be aware, Mark Doyle is the person who first brought Scott Snyder in the comicbook world. Maybe it's a coincidence that they also seem to share the same distaste for Damian...

----------


## CPSparkles

Honestly I don't think Synder or Doyle have a distaste for Damian or the family though both have been lacking under them. Maybe I'm being naive but seems to me Synder isn't keen on Batman having any sort of family. His Batman is a solo act even when it comes down to Bruce's interactions with Duke. Synder's own creation.
I might be wrong of course but that's what it seems like to me.

I loved B&R and I would love to see Bruce and Damian being father and son  so I really miss that. However as a Damian fan I can't complain and I'm quite happy with what he is doing now.

As is evident from some of the discussion here and everywhere. The Batfamily is bloated and not enough books to go around resulting in jealousy, bad blood and fighting between fandoms. 
It's a mess and quite toxic with claims of stepping on toes, stealing roles and other such nonsense. Dick has kind of always been exempt from this because he did his own thing. Then Jason joined him and now Damian. They are doing well outside of the Batverse and I want it to carry on. I want Damian to build his world outside of Gotham with stuff like Supersons, Teen Titans and hopefully another RSOB.

I prefer him away from all that bickering. If Duke wasn't around right now Damian would be the fall guy as he has been since he arrived on the scene so for that I'm glad.

The batoffice also doesn't use Damian to his full potential imo. Some of the best Damian has been from outside the batoffice and with characters outside the Gotham.

I don't even mind him been credited as Damian Wayne. I WANT him to be more Damian than Robin. I want him to gain success as Damian Wayne Son of Batman.

Robin is a mantle that can be passed on however there is only one Damian Wayne. one "Son of Batman".
I really hope that I am being naive and the editor doesn't hate him because aside from sucking it makes things difficult going forward since Batman might not need Robin but Damian certainly needs his dad.

----------


## Aahz

> However, it is certain that it was _under his editorship_ that _Batman and Robin_ was suddenly cancelled.


To be fair, after "End Game" it wasn't really possible to continue that book that why they did R:SOB instead.




> It was also his Batman office that approved Endgame and Superheavy, which really didn't include much of the Batfamily and even less Damian. Even Batman and Robin Eternal, which celebrated Robin's 75th anniversary had Damian first appear in the 20th (of 25) issue, and he was noticeably credited in the later issues as "Damian Wayne" instead of Robin.


Appart from Dick even the Robins that were in that book for all 26 issues, didn't get much out of it, Damian might actually been better of not being part of it ...

----------


## CPSparkles

> I agree. I want to just take a moment to appreciate the Nightwing arc that featured Damian. It was my favorite Damian thing to come out of Rebirth that didn't involve Jon. The dynamic of it was great. I love their chemistry, and the few moments where Damian drops his act to try and care for Dick were beautiful. Of course I do love the Supersons stuff. I really hope Jon gets to stay in the same way that Damian has. I'd love to watch them grow closer as they grow up and eventually take over their father's mantles. I think their relationship has a unique chance to grow far beyond the friendship of Bruce and Clark. Their bickering is perfect.


Seeley really delivered with that. It was a love letter and a fitting epilogue to Morrison's Batman and Robin. Their relationship gets me right in the feels  :Smile: .
Everytime.

I'm praying to the comic gods that Nighwing features in Supersons soon. I can't wait for Jon to meet Dick Grayson can you imagine the love and Damian seething with jealousy because you know Dick will take to Jon.

I don't see Jon going anywhere. The guy has been a hit straight off the bat. The Superman fan base it seems is more accepting with most Conner fans not feeling threatened by his arrival so yeah his future is looking bright. 

I don't think we will get to see them grow up outside of elsewheres or spinoffs because that risks dating their parents and I don't see them taking over from their parents. Clark Kent and Bruce Wayne being such enduring and iconic characters. I really would love a spinoff featuring the two in the future as Superman and Batman and DC really needs to get on a Supersons animated series asap.

Supersons has the potential to be something special if handled well. One of the best partnerships in DC yet.

----------


## rui no onna

> I don't think we will get to see them grow up outside of elsewheres or spinoffs because that risks dating their parents and I don't see them taking over from their parents. Clark Kent and Bruce Wayne being such enduring and iconic characters. I really would love a spinoff featuring the two in the future as Superman and Batman and *DC really needs to get on a Supersons animated series asap.*


Yes. I guess they might be waiting for more material though. Thus far, we only have enough for one episode.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fergus

> It might be a regression but tbh I prefer it. I get why people liked N52 Batman and Robin, but Bruce and Damian bore me and I didnt like Dick getting subtle none important for Damian ( although yeah the book was Batman focused and that was a Dick problem in general N52 wise) and the Damian death saga was super off putting. Its why I really want Tomasi to write Dick and Damian together more. Ive had enough of his Damian and Bruce, which like I said is cute but bores me.
> 
> Actually is there anyone here who don't like the paterrnal relationship between Dick and Damian and the stuff in Nightwing 20? I know a few people who prefer it stayed brotherly and anything else was rude to Bruce.


Damian death saga and Tomasi's Batman and Robin was the best thing from the new 52. 
The impact of Damian's death on Bruce and the lengths he went to bring him back. That was emotional and beautiful to behold. Bruce being out of his depth and trying to be a good father is such a departure from the 'always prepared nothing phases me Batman' we so often get. Under that cowl he is human and a father and it was touching to see him vulnerable and unable to deal. 

Good to see that Batman isn't an expert in everything. As a father nothing prepares you for having a child. There is no manual and we all struggle to do the best we can. It was nice to have Tomasi delve into that side of Batman.

The Bruce and Damian dynamic is difficult at times and they clash but that's what makes it so compelling. They love each other very much but they are not perfect and there are disappointments. I hope we return to that someday because frankly everything else I get in every Batman comic I can get anywhere but what Tomasi presented us with in Batman and Robin I've never had in the bat books and that was special.

I like Dick and Damian's relationship. I don't mind Dick being parental to Damian and I don't think it is rude. What it is is true. Dick is to Damian what Bruce was/is to Dick.

Dick took on a role when Bruce was presumed dead and he carried on when Bruce returned. It is what it is. The bond is there and was formed when Bruce was dead how can that be rude? 
He is a brother who also became a surrogate father and that is especially touching that Dick the 1st son that Bruce took in was able to do the same for Bruce's biological son.

----------


## Fergus

> I wouldn't blame King for the lack of Damian, because the root might be the Batman editorial. 
> 
> Remember that Mark Doyle started as Batman Group Editor in February 2014, just after the _Hunt for Robin_ began. He was firstly credited as group editor in _Batman and Robin_ #29 (Published in March 2014), which indicates that the decision to bring Damian back was approved by the previous editor. 
> 
> However, it is certain that it was _under his editorship_ that _Batman and Robin_ was suddenly cancelled. 
> 
> It was also his Batman office that approved _Endgame_ and _Superheavy_, which really didn't include much of the Batfamily and even less Damian. Even _Batman and Robin Eternal_, which celebrated Robin's 75th anniversary had Damian first appear in the 20th (of 25) issue, and he was noticeably credited in the later issues as "Damian Wayne" instead of Robin.
> 
> One good thing that the editorial did was to to give Damian a solo book. However, they certainly took a huge risk giving Damian's first solo series to a first time writer who in addition had to work with the handicap of Damian being estranged from Batman...
> ...


Wasn't aware of any of that. The plot thickens. Damian isn't missing much right now since lets face it the Batverse is pretty mediocre in Rebirth and solo Robin has been hot since Rebirth. If they do have a distaste for him then i'm especially glad he is making ways in other parts of the DCU and other writers are keen to use him.

Like Cpspakles I want Damian to brake away from the fold like his elder brothers and find success in the universe. Honestly Damian isn't cut out to be a just sidekick. I don't mind Robin being solo but I like Bruce and Damian being father and son.

----------


## Fergus

> Besties


I like this a lot.

----------


## Fergus

> Its definitely time as far as I'm concerned. They've done fine without Cyborg. DC needs to put faith in the franchise not a few chadacters. Just boot them to Titans and replace them with Jon,Emiko and maybe Shazam or Mary Marvel.
> 
> Exactly, they just want him to be knocked down a peg. Suddenly these people care for Nu Wally whom they trashed every day of the week.


The double standard is comical at times. I liked the preview haters be damned.

----------


## Fergus

> To be fair, after "End Game" it wasn't really possible to continue that book that why they did R:SOB instead.
> 
> Appart from Dick even the Robins that were in that book for all 26 issues, didn't get much out of it, Damian might actually been better of not being part of it ...


Eternal was a joke. What a waste and an insults to the Robins.

----------


## Alycat

People complaining about the Teen Titans have valid points. Damian shouldnt be leader. Its a team book but the team barely has any focus and Damians amazing personality often overshadows the others. Damian training Jackson is fine but his attitude and treatment towards NuWally should be called out by the rest of the team. It looks double bad because once again books seem to have something against more than one black person on a team at a time.

----------


## Aahz

> People complaining about the Teen Titans have valid points. Damian shouldnt be leader. Its a team book but the team barely has any focus and Damians amazing personality often overshadows the others. Damian training Jackson is fine but his attitude and treatment towards NuWally should be called out by the rest of the team.


At least Starfire shouldn't just follow Damian. That she is OK with Damian just bossing everybody around is very odd. I mean even Jon gives Damian more contra than the Teen Titans.

----------


## Fergus

> People complaining about the Teen Titans have valid points. Damian shouldnt be leader. Its a team book but the team barely has any focus and Damians amazing personality often overshadows the others. Damian training Jackson is fine but his attitude and treatment towards NuWally should be called out by the rest of the team. It looks double bad because once again books seem to have something against more than one black person on a team at a time.


I wasn't aware that TT minority / Black quota was regulate by Damian.
I really don't care who the leader is Kori or Damian both are fine however most of the fans were anti nuwally and just now looking on the thread the argument certainly seem to be about him not being the leader but honestly do people really think that making Kori the leader is going to make Percy change track? Like you said yourself some personalities are bigger and overshadow others if the writer isn't on the ball.  The writer need to make an effort to make everyone shine changung the leadership isn't the issue.

----------


## Alycat

> I wasn't aware that TT minority / Black quota was regulate by Damian.
> I really don't care who the leader is Kori or Damian both are fine however most of the fans were anti nuwally and just now looking on the thread the argument certainly seem to be about him not being the leader but honestly do people really think that making Kori the leader is going to make Percy change track? Like you said yourself some personalities are bigger and overshadow others if the writer isn't on the ball.  The writer need to make an effort to make everyone shine changung the leadership isn't the issue.


Of course none of it is Damians fault, Its a writing issue and Damian gets blame because he is leader and is the character that gets the most focus. People were concerned about that before the book even started and I agree that they have a right to be concerned.
No making Kori leader wont solve all the problems, but it would be a step in the right direction. Damian is not a people person and someone with Kori's ability and compassion  should'nt be letting this continue.  She would'nt have treated nuWally like that. Even though Damain is my tavorite character on the team, I dont read the book for just him and I'd like other characters I like that dont show up in other books get better writing.

----------


## oasis1313

I hope New52 Kory is smarter than Retread52 Kory.  That one (introduced in Red Hood and the Outlaws #1) couldn't even remember who (or what) she was sleeping with--let alone how to lead a super-team.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> People complaining about the Teen Titans have valid points. Damian shouldnt be leader. Its a team book but the team barely has any focus and Damians amazing personality often overshadows the others. Damian training Jackson is fine but his attitude and treatment towards NuWally should be called out by the rest of the team. It looks double bad because once again books seem to have something against more than one black person on a team at a time.


Team rarely has focus? the last arc and the current arc are both Aqualad centric and while I haven't read today's issue yet but from what I understand Damian was only featured prominently in the opening pages, after that its about everyone else.
Yes the opening arc was about Damian and why shouldn't it be? 3 of the other characters have been in TT for 3 decades now.

Changing leadership isn't going to change anything,  Starfire like I pointed out has already been a den mother/leader, she's been part of this franchise for decades. If the writer is more interested in the new blood then thats what we're going to get. Starfire can then stand and shout orders like a token leader all she wants, hence all these leader complaints to me are bogus.

Lets imagine for example if the situation between Damian and Nu Wally was reversed and these same people complaining would be pretty happy or better yet if the roles were flipped between Kori and Damian.

The book isn't excellence but many of the people complaining made their minds before they even got the first issue, to them a single panel of Damian being prominent= Damian/Batgod wankery, emphasis on the latter, that's what this is all about. He's a Batman character who enjoys the same perks as Batman so automatically he's the target of witch hunt among paranoid DCU fanboys who think Tower of Babel or TDKR could happen at any time.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> I wouldn't blame King for the lack of Damian, because the root might be the Batman editorial. 
> 
> Remember that Mark Doyle started as Batman Group Editor in February 2014, just after the _Hunt for Robin_ began. He was firstly credited as group editor in _Batman and Robin_ #29 (Published in March 2014), which indicates that the decision to bring Damian back was approved by the previous editor. 
> 
> However, it is certain that it was _under his editorship_ that _Batman and Robin_ was suddenly cancelled. 
> 
> It was also his Batman office that approved _Endgame_ and _Superheavy_, which really didn't include much of the Batfamily and even less Damian. Even _Batman and Robin Eternal_, which celebrated Robin's 75th anniversary had Damian first appear in the 20th (of 25) issue, and he was noticeably credited in the later issues as "Damian Wayne" instead of Robin.
> 
> One good thing that the editorial did was to to give Damian a solo book. However, they certainly took a huge risk giving Damian's first solo series to a first time writer who in addition had to work with the handicap of Damian being estranged from Batman...
> ...


Its all the same now,Doyle brings Snyder, Snyder brings Tynion (and Bennet), Snyder gets King the Batman gig. So there's no difference really but the root of it is Snyder, he's the one interconnecting link, rip that root and you'll see a change. Doyle is gone and I think its time for Snyder to permanently move on from Batman. 7 years is more than enough, he should use the next year to wrap up, that's what good creators do. Only hacks are forced out after hanging on to a property for a decade.

----------


## millernumber1

> Its all the same now,Doyle brings Snyder, Snyder brings Tynion (and Bennet), Snyder gets King the Batman gig. So there's no difference really but the root of it is Snyder, he's the one interconnecting link, rip that root and you'll see a change. Doyle is gone and I think its time for Snyder to permanently move on from Batman. 7 years is more than enough, he should use the next year to wrap up, that's what good creators do. Only hacks are forced out after hanging on to a property for a decade.


I really don't think you can draw the link that strongly from Snyder to King. Snyder also brought Higgins, though he most went indie after Nightwing.

I wouldn't mind it if Snyder wrapped up Batman and moved to Wonder Woman or another property in the next year, though.

----------


## Godlike13

Snyder didn't bring in Higgins.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> I really don't think you can draw the link that strongly from Snyder to King. Snyder also brought Higgins, though he most went indie after Nightwing.
> 
> I wouldn't mind it if Snyder wrapped up Batman and moved to Wonder Woman or another property in the next year, though.


Snyder didn't bring in Higgins though and he did get King the Batman gig

----------


## dietrich

> Of course none of it is Damians fault, Its a writing issue and Damian gets blame because he is leader and is the character that gets the most focus. People were concerned about that before the book even started and I agree that they have a right to be concerned.
> No making Kori leader wont solve all the problems, but it would be a step in the right direction. Damian is not a people person and someone with Kori's ability and compassion  should'nt be letting this continue.  She would'nt have treated nuWally like that. Even though Damain is my tavorite character on the team, I dont read the book for just him and I'd like other characters I like that dont show up in other books get better writing.


The fact that DC seems to have a one black person quota in Teen Titans is nothing to do with Damian or any character . It wasn't Dick's fault either when he was the leader of a one black guy only TT.
Jesus so now DC's racist decision's are on Damian's shoulders? Look at it this way at least under Damian the minority quota went from 1  to 2 so at least his TT is more diverse. Good no?

I do agree that Starfire should be leader but under Starfire NuWally would still surffer the same faith because he was tagged for the defiant. Dude was already a goner and you don't know how the story would have gone otherwise.

Plus the talk about focus is a Bogus preemptive complaint Percy laid out how it was going to go. Damian's arc, Jackson, Raven etc 
The writer has told you what his plan is. You know they each get an arc or should Damian not have a arc?
 So far Percy seems to be sticking to his plans and true to his word just because Priest focused on Damian in the crossover is NOTHING to do with Teen Titans mate.

----------


## dietrich

> People complaining about the Teen Titans have valid points. Damian shouldnt be leader. Its a team book but the team barely has any focus and Damians amazing personality often overshadows the others. Damian training Jackson is fine but his attitude and treatment towards NuWally should be called out by the rest of the team. It looks double bad because once again books seem to have something against more than one black person on a team at a time.


Some had valid points but most were just batenvy or hypocrites.

----------


## dietrich

> Team rarely has focus? the last arc and the current arc are both Aqualad centric and while I haven't read today's issue yet but from what I understand Damian was only featured prominently in the opening pages, after that its about everyone else.
> Yes the opening arc was about Damian and why shouldn't it be? 3 of the other characters have been in TT for 3 decades now.
> 
> Changing leadership isn't going to change anything,  Starfire like I pointed out has already been a den mother/leader, she's been part of this franchise for decades. If the writer is more interested in the new blood then thats what we're going to get. Starfire can then stand and shout orders like a token leader all she wants, hence all these leader complaints to me are bogus.
> 
> Lets imagine for example if the situation between Damian and Nu Wally was reversed and these same people complaining would be pretty happy or better yet if the roles were flipped between Kori and Damian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now isn't that the truth. That's right this has been raging since the book was announced so I don't really take their comments seriously.
Like I said to Alcat Percy did mention before the book arrived how the arc were going to go and he does appear to be sticking to that plan. Damian had an arc now it's Aqualad turn and so forth. Batenvy/Batcomplex makes it difficult to remember details sometimes.

Can I take a moment to say how much I love those two terms the things I've picked up here.

----------


## Aahz

> Of course none of it is Damians fault, Its a writing issue and Damian gets blame because he is leader and is the character that gets the most focus. People were concerned about that before the book even started and I agree that they have a right to be concerned.
> No making Kori leader wont solve all the problems, but it would be a step in the right direction. Damian is not a people person and someone with Kori's ability and compassion  should'nt be letting this continue.  She would'nt have treated nuWally like that. Even though Damain is my tavorite character on the team, I dont read the book for just him and I'd like other characters I like that dont show up in other books get better writing.


It is not only about spotlight, it just doesn't seem really in line with her characterisation and the fact that she is the by far oldest and experienced member of the team.

I mean the other Teen Titans members are (at least in the current contiunity) still relativly young and inexperienced. But Kory was raides as a warrior princess, was a (very likely) member of the Dicks generation of Titans, the Outlaws and was even a captain of her own space ship for some time (if that part of RHatO is still canon), and is probaly the most powerfull member of the team. That she is mostly a background charcter sofar is just of.

----------


## dietrich

> 


He really is the most adorable jerk. No hugs for you two.




> 


Check out the two dorks. This is almost as bad as when they had the matching hair cuts. Dick bless him looks pleased as punch. Damian is not remotely amused.

I'm almost certain I've seen Robin Dick riding in a side car with Batman.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> It is not only about spotlight, it just doesn't seem really in line with her characterisation and the fact that she is the by far oldest and experienced member of the team.
> 
> I mean the other Teen Titans members are (at least in the current contiunity) still relativly young and inexperienced. But Kory was raides as a warrior princess, was a (very likely) member of the Dicks generation of Titans, the Outlaws and was even a captain of her own space ship for some time (if that part of RHatO is still canon), and is probaly the most powerfull member of the team. That she is mostly a background charcter sofar is just of.


She's mostly a background character because the writer is playing with new toys right now. Now could it be better? Absolutely but I dont see anywhere near this level of antagonism towards Titans, a book that hasn't done anything with anyone so far. So the root of it clearly isn't just that. Batman was leader of JL throughout Johns JL and yet that was probably the worst era for Batman. Same goes for Dick under Abnett.
Leadership= jacksquat and I refuse to believe that experienced readers are unaware of this. Nah what I think is that tgey believe taking leadership away from Damian knocks him down a peg and shows him whos boss.

----------


## Aahz

> She's mostly a background character because the writer is playing with new toys right now. Now could it be better? Absolutely but I dont see anywhere near this level of antagonism towards Titans, a book that hasn't done anything with anyone so far. So the root of it clearly isn't just that. Batman was leader of JL throughout Johns JL and yet that was probably the worst era for Batman. Same goes for Dick under Abnett.
> Leadership= jacksquat and I refuse to believe that experienced readers are unaware of this. Nah what I think is that tgey believe taking leadership away from Damian knocks him down a peg and shows him whos boss.


I don't say that she should be the Leader I just say that she shouldn't acept Damians leader ship so easily.

----------


## Lady Nightwing

> People complaining about the Teen Titans have valid points. Damian shouldnt be leader. Its a team book but the team barely has any focus and Damians amazing personality often overshadows the others. Damian training Jackson is fine but his attitude and treatment towards NuWally should be called out by the rest of the team. It looks double bad because once again books seem to have something against more than one black person on a team at a time.


I'm with you. My problem with Teen Titans is not Damian per se but the others. Damian is thirteen, in some ways very immature and an inexperienced leader. Why are the seasoned veterans on the team letting him run around unchecked. I'm buying this book for Damian but Damian works best with a straight man to work against ie. Jon in Supersons.

----------


## dietrich

> It might be a regression but tbh I prefer it. I get why people liked N52 Batman and Robin, but Bruce and Damian bore me and I didnt like Dick getting subtle none important for Damian ( although yeah the book was Batman focused and that was a Dick problem in general N52 wise) and the Damian death saga was super off putting. Its why I really want Tomasi to write Dick and Damian together more. Ive had enough of his Damian and Bruce, which like I said is cute but bores me.
> 
> Actually is there anyone here who don't like the paterrnal relationship between Dick and Damian and the stuff in Nightwing 20? I know a few people who prefer it stayed brotherly and anything else was rude to Bruce.




Bruce and Tim that was boring but Bruce and Damian WOW each to their own . 
Bruce going crazy cutting up Frankenstein, callously manipulating Jason for personal gain, taking on the JL like a deranged loon, smacking Billy, Lex helping Bruce steal the HellBat, The HellBat, glorious Goddfery, Frankenstein AGAIN, The suicide mission to Apokolips, Kalibk, Darkseid, Bruce knocking a tried Darksied on his ass while shout I'm batman Titus biting Cyborg's ankle not letting go till they got to Apokolips, the fact that Damian's dog has been to Apokolips.

All that was boring. Again each to their own but I have to wonder what holds your attention if stuff like that don't. I loved Bruce gong to hell to bring his son back I enjoyed him losing it in a big way without Damian, I enjoyed his sad and desperate attempts to bring him back even via zombie.
I like that for once he did something after losing a Robin and that Jason, Tim and Babs went with him to bring Damian home. They are a family. Family don't always get along but they come together when necessary.
B&R and Damain's death saga had a lot love in it and for me [and the critics] was one if not the best title's from 52

I HATE that Dick was involved.

Dick and Damian are brothers but Dick can't help wishing Damian was his. Damian has two dads. I don't mind that.

----------


## dietrich

> She's mostly a background character because the writer is playing with new toys right now. Now could it be better? Absolutely but I dont see anywhere near this level of antagonism towards Titans, a book that hasn't done anything with anyone so far. So the root of it clearly isn't just that. Batman was leader of JL throughout Johns JL and yet that was probably the worst era for Batman. Same goes for Dick under Abnett.
> Leadership= jacksquat and I refuse to believe that experienced readers are unaware of this. Nah what I think is that tgey believe taking leadership away from Damian knocks him down a peg and shows him whos boss.


It is about taking him down a peg for a lot they pretty much say so. The salt s real. I wanted Star as leader from the get go. She would make a better leader that is a given and no one is saying otherwise however that doesn't mean she will get focus.

However we are only on to the 2nd arc for goodness sake people let the thing playout.

----------


## dietrich

Dick And Damian

----------


## dietrich

Little Wayne Zoo Keeper

----------


## Eyedyeoff10

> Honestly I don't think Synder or Doyle have a distaste for Damian or the family though both have been lacking under them. Maybe I'm being naive but seems to me Synder isn't keen on Batman having any sort of family. His Batman is a solo act even when it comes down to Bruce's interactions with Duke. Synder's own creation.
> I might be wrong of course but that's what it seems like to me.
> 
> I loved B&R and I would love to see Bruce and Damian being father and son  so I really miss that. However as a Damian fan I can't complain and I'm quite happy with what he is doing now.
> 
> As is evident from some of the discussion here and everywhere. The Batfamily is bloated and not enough books to go around resulting in jealousy, bad blood and fighting between fandoms. 
> It's a mess and quite toxic with claims of stepping on toes, stealing roles and other such nonsense. Dick has kind of always been exempt from this because he did his own thing. Then Jason joined him and now Damian. They are doing well outside of the Batverse and I want it to carry on. I want Damian to build his world outside of Gotham with stuff like Supersons, Teen Titans and hopefully another RSOB.
> 
> I prefer him away from all that bickering. If Duke wasn't around right now Damian would be the fall guy as he has been since he arrived on the scene so for that I'm glad.
> ...





> Seeley really delivered with that. It was a love letter and a fitting epilogue to Morrison's Batman and Robin. Their relationship gets me right in the feels .
> Everytime.
> 
> I'm praying to the comic gods that Nighwing features in Supersons soon. I can't wait for Jon to meet Dick Grayson can you imagine the love and Damian seething with jealousy because you know Dick will take to Jon.
> 
> I don't see Jon going anywhere. The guy has been a hit straight off the bat. The Superman fan base it seems is more accepting with most Conner fans not feeling threatened by his arrival so yeah his future is looking bright. 
> 
> I don't think we will get to see them grow up outside of elsewheres or spinoffs because that risks dating their parents and I don't see them taking over from their parents. Clark Kent and Bruce Wayne being such enduring and iconic characters. I really would love a spinoff featuring the two in the future as Superman and Batman and DC really needs to get on a Supersons animated series asap.
> 
> Supersons has the potential to be something special if handled well. One of the best partnerships in DC yet.


I think it's such a shame that there is such hostility among the various groups. The biggest Batfamily members are all getting attention in some shape or form. Dick is back in blue, is back in bludhaven, and has a new lady friend (though with his track record I can't see it lasting all that long.) Jason is doing better than he has in a while with his rift with Bruce officially reconciled, a new no killing promise, and his own dark trinity. I love the idea of Jason taking on other heroes or characters who have kind of lost their way like he has and helping them rehabilitate, and his dynamic with Bizarro is just perfect. Time was a major part of Detective Comics up until he was taken off the board, but I imagine that means he'll be very important in the big Rebirth event. And as for Damian, while we aren't getting much with Bruce, Supersons is amazing and when he's not in a mediocre crossover Damian is one of the saving graces of the Teen Titans book.

The Bat office's don't really utilize Damian, but to be fair I don't think they really have since New 52 started. BAR was such an amazing piece that I think people (at least myself) sometimes forget that the rest of the bat books didn't really use him much at all. All you had was BAR. With the focus being on solo Batman stories and Damian branching out that's ok. I just wish we could have a little more father son moments because, as you said, Damian needs a dad. I'm not asking for more Robin in the Batman books, but a few more moments in any non Tomasi book that grows their bond would be great. 

Yes! So much yes to Dick in Super Sons. Jon and Dick would become instant friends and I love it when Damian gets possessive or protective of Dick. (another thing that Seeley has handled well. One of my favorite moments in the Nightwing book was when Damian told Babs off on Dick's behalf.)

Yeah, they probably won't ever let the Superman and Batman mantle move on to someone else for a prolonged time, but one can dream. I love both Bruce and Clark, and they don't necessarily have to die off, but I mean you can only have so many children grow up before Bruce being eternally a fit badass starts to lose any credibility. Then again if we let Bruce get old then we may have to say goodbye to Alfred, and that is just not ok.

I'm really happy that Supersons has resonated with others as much as it has with me. I eagerly look forward to the future of this partnership and I imagine that future will be long. How long until we got Supersons t shirts popping up. That is the real question.

----------


## Eyedyeoff10

I think the biggest problems with TT is the members. I think Damian as leader works well and I want to see it stuck to, but he desperately needs Jon in their to call him out when he crosses a line. The problem with nuwally is that, while Damian should've handled it better, nuwally screwed up in LC big time. And having followed his character throughout the Flash, it felt a little out of character for him to not own up to his faults. I get him not taking Damian's crap, but trying to pretend that what he did in LC was perfect behavior, eh wasn't a big fan. 

We need to get rid of the adults. This is TEEN Titans. Starfire should definitely move on to something else, maybe Titans, and Beast boy should to. Given how he was introduced in Rebirth I'm not very comfortable with him being on a team with a 13 year old. In their place add Jon and Emiko.

----------


## dietrich

> I think the biggest problems with TT is the members. I think Damian as leader works well and I want to see it stuck to, but he desperately needs Jon in their to call him out when he crosses a line. The problem with nuwally is that, while Damian should've handled it better, nuwally screwed up in LC big time. And having followed his character throughout the Flash, it felt a little out of character for him to not own up to his faults. I get him not taking Damian's crap, but trying to pretend that what he did in LC was perfect behavior, eh wasn't a big fan. 
> 
> We need to get rid of the adults. This is TEEN Titans. Starfire should definitely move on to something else, maybe Titans, and Beast boy should to. Given how he was introduced in Rebirth I'm not very comfortable with him being on a team with a 13 year old. In their place add Jon and Emiko.


Well I hope DC is keeping ears to the ground and gives the young kids a shot since it seems most fans want that. The sad thing is that if DC assemble's a new team  the 3 NTT members will likely go on the shelve. Which is too bad.

Lazarus contact was just riddled with OCC. Damian was butchered it was a painful read that's why I'm not upset that Percy is ignoring it. NuWally is on Deathstroke new team which I think will be epic. Shame DC won't let Priest have Damian on that team as well.
I like NuWally. What he did was silly but I hope he comes back to the TT once Deathstroke goes bad again. I'm quite curious about his relationship with Raven.

----------


## dietrich

> I think it's such a shame that there is such hostility among the various groups. The biggest Batfamily members are all getting attention in some shape or form. Dick is back in blue, is back in bludhaven, and has a new lady friend (though with his track record I can't see it lasting all that long.) Jason is doing better than he has in a while with his rift with Bruce officially reconciled, a new no killing promise, and his own dark trinity. I love the idea of Jason taking on other heroes or characters who have kind of lost their way like he has and helping them rehabilitate, and his dynamic with Bizarro is just perfect. Time was a major part of Detective Comics up until he was taken off the board, but I imagine that means he'll be very important in the big Rebirth event. And as for Damian, while we aren't getting much with Bruce, Supersons is amazing and when he's not in a mediocre crossover Damian is one of the saving graces of the Teen Titans book.
> 
> The Bat office's don't really utilize Damian, but to be fair I don't think they really have since New 52 started. BAR was such an amazing piece that I think people (at least myself) sometimes forget that the rest of the bat books didn't really use him much at all. All you had was BAR. With the focus being on solo Batman stories and Damian branching out that's ok. I just wish we could have a little more father son moments because, as you said, Damian needs a dad. I'm not asking for more Robin in the Batman books, but a few more moments in any non Tomasi book that grows their bond would be great. 
> 
> Yes! So much yes to Dick in Super Sons. Jon and Dick would become instant friends and I love it when Damian gets possessive or protective of Dick. (another thing that Seeley has handled well. One of my favorite moments in the Nightwing book was when Damian told Babs off on Dick's behalf.)
> 
> Yeah, they probably won't ever let the Superman and Batman mantle move on to someone else for a prolonged time, but one can dream. I love both Bruce and Clark, and they don't necessarily have to die off, but I mean you can only have so many children grow up before Bruce being eternally a fit badass starts to lose any credibility. Then again if we let Bruce get old then we may have to say goodbye to Alfred, and that is just not ok.
> 
> I'm really happy that Supersons has resonated with others as much as it has with me. I eagerly look forward to the future of this partnership and I imagine that future will be long. How long until we got Supersons t shirts popping up. That is the real question.


I think most Damian fans will be fine with just some Bruce Damian moments they don't need to put Robin with Batman. I mean Batman at the moment only solo's in one book because Tec is some kind of nursery for minor family member's so there's not really room for Robin.

I don't really want Daman anywhere near Tec or interacting with the cast aside from Steph and Tynion's Bruce is dodgy as heck so  not sure what their interaction would be like. 

I don't think you need worry about Jon Kent. The kid is awesome, he's in good hands, higher ups are very invested in him, fans and the internet love him. Hell He's been around 2 seconds and he already has action figures [I'm getting the Supersons monochrome and the boy and his dog personally] Jon is solid and his costume is so wearable. DC needs to make it officially available and I bet not long before you see Supersons tee's if Action figures are already available.

----------


## dietrich

I liked this issue of Teen Titans.
Interesting about Jackson's mum. 
So i guess Gar just like DC thinks the team should only have one Black team member and that Black team member should be Wally. Why pick on Jackson? 

Good to see Jackson coming into his own. Wally and Raven interaction was sweet a kiss would have been nice Percy.

I'm gad Star is at least being adult and keeping a level head in all of this. We all make mistakes Wally made a mistake Damian could have handled things better though personally I too would totally fire Wally.

Now lets wait and see if Gar gets called out for being an A hole to Jackson as well.

----------


## darkseidpwns

Good point about Gar, he straight up disrespected Jackson worse than anything Damian ever said or did to him or KF and KF acknowledges that he's kind of dumb and sentimental which is exactly why Damian is so harsh on him.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> I think it's such a shame that there is such hostility among the various groups. The biggest Batfamily members are all getting attention in some shape or form. Dick is back in blue, is back in bludhaven, and has a new lady friend (though with his track record I can't see it lasting all that long.) Jason is doing better than he has in a while with his rift with Bruce officially reconciled, a new no killing promise, and his own dark trinity. I love the idea of Jason taking on other heroes or characters who have kind of lost their way like he has and helping them rehabilitate, and his dynamic with Bizarro is just perfect. Time was a major part of Detective Comics up until he was taken off the board, but I imagine that means he'll be very important in the big Rebirth event. And as for Damian, while we aren't getting much with Bruce, Supersons is amazing and when he's not in a mediocre crossover Damian is one of the saving graces of the Teen Titans book.
> 
> The Bat office's don't really utilize Damian, but to be fair I don't think they really have since New 52 started. BAR was such an amazing piece that I think people (at least myself) sometimes forget that the rest of the bat books didn't really use him much at all. All you had was BAR. With the focus being on solo Batman stories and Damian branching out that's ok. I just wish we could have a little more father son moments because, as you said, Damian needs a dad. I'm not asking for more Robin in the Batman books, but a few more moments in any non Tomasi book that grows their bond would be great. 
> 
> Yes! So much yes to Dick in Super Sons. Jon and Dick would become instant friends and I love it when Damian gets possessive or protective of Dick. (another thing that Seeley has handled well. One of my favorite moments in the Nightwing book was when Damian told Babs off on Dick's behalf.)
> 
> Yeah, they probably won't ever let the Superman and Batman mantle move on to someone else for a prolonged time, but one can dream. I love both Bruce and Clark, and they don't necessarily have to die off, but I mean you can only have so many children grow up before Bruce being eternally a fit badass starts to lose any credibility. Then again if we let Bruce get old then we may have to say goodbye to Alfred, and that is just not ok.
> 
> I'm really happy that Supersons has resonated with others as much as it has with me. I eagerly look forward to the future of this partnership and I imagine that future will be long. How long until we got Supersons t shirts popping up. That is the real question.


Its not about utilization imo. Going back to the New 52 Finch and Hurwitz didn't actually use him prominently in TDK but you knew he existed, same goes for the Layman and later  Manapul Tec run. I'm not saying that he should be featured in the 3 Bat books but with Snyder I sense a conflict of interest, he wants to push Duke while his influence extends across both Tec and Batman. Back in the New 52 I didn't get the impression that Daniel/Layman/Manapul/Hurwitz/Finch etc were toeing some Snyder line. Maybe its because Morrison was still active I dunno but right now I feel as if Tynion and King are pretty much playing second fiddle to Snyder.

----------


## dietrich

Ahh the politics of comics. Well I'm looking forward to Gotham Resistance. I hope all the characters get to interact. Damian and Harley. Interesting can't wait to see it.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

Like two peas in a Pod

How much do I love the fact that he uses"DIABOLICAL" in regular conversation? LOADS

----------


## dietrich

Yeah Red *HOOD* That's not a real Hood




You tell him Damian.

----------


## CPSparkles

Well I bet some feel stupid for jumping the gun TT Issue turned out t be very good almost like Percy was firing back at the criticisms. Glad NuWally understands that what he did was wrong bout time someone other than Damian admitted this.
Liked Aqualad getting sarcastic with Damian " What you gonna do fire me" Good one.

What was up with Beast Boy being mean to Aqualad? That was uncalled for and enough with the social media garbage.
Can't wait for more revelations from the mom

----------


## CPSparkles

> Like two peas in a Pod
> 
> How much do I love the fact that he uses"DIABOLICAL" in regular conversation? LOADS


Not as much as i do  :Smile:  Men this title is the S**t I've spent all day[it's my day off] rereading Super Sons interactions. From Superman 10 to this that panel in Superman #25 with grown up Damian and Jon has me hoping that we get those versions popping up in our uni

----------


## Fergus

> Well I bet some feel stupid for jumping the gun TT Issue turned out t be very good almost like Percy was firing back at the criticisms. Glad NuWally understands that what he did was wrong bout time someone other than Damian admitted this.
> Liked Aqualad getting sarcastic with Damian " What you gonna do fire me" Good one.
> 
> What was up with Beast Boy being mean to Aqualad? That was uncalled for and enough with the social media garbage.
> Can't wait for more revelations from the mom


Yeah not sure what got into BB. Not much Damian this issue but still enjoyed it Jackson is shaping up nice.
The part with Wally and Raven was cute I wonder how that will play out. So Percy isn't completely ignoring the Lazarus Contract and the team will have words with Damian. 

I wonder what the deal is with Jackson's mum and why she thinks the way she does about Manta?

----------


## Fergus

Batman Beyond was amazing. Nice to see Damian getting such respect. This Damian is a Beast. Very solid issue indeed. I kind of want to see more of Damian as the Demon's Head. The writer manages to make Ra's comes across as almost noble here in his quest to protect the earth.

I also would have liked to see the battle where Damian takes out the entire league.

----------


## pansy

Bruce and Slade can form a boy band and call_ worst dads ever._

----------


## millernumber1

> Bruce and Slade can form a boy band and call_ worst dads ever._


But will it be a METAL band?  :Wink:

----------


## darkseidpwns

Damian schooled Terry.

----------


## dietrich

> But will it be a METAL band?


Hey Scott is that you shamelessly plugging your book?   :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> Damian schooled Terry.


You know  it!!

My Boy was Stone Cold! 

That is what i like to see. Beyond Damian is on another level. Schooled Terry. Schooled is suit. Didn't even break a sweat .

Damian Wayne so Epic even Hi Tec A.I. Suits are no match for him. Loves it.

He is leagues ahead in this book [pun intended] and steps ahead of everyone. 
Mad Respect.
Now lets hope they end things amicably because Terry is also my guy and poor Bruce needs a break.

----------


## dietrich

> Bruce and Slade can form a boy band and call_ worst dads ever._


And the funny thing is that Slade think's he's a good Dad. King's Bruce occasionally remembers he is a dad and eve when he remembers forgets that he has 3 sons not just the 1.

Tomasi's Bruce talks stuff like....
The bond between parent and child, talks about how difficult fatherhood is and how much he worries.

Outside of the Batoffice Bruce is a good dad even Percy's version sure he missed the birthday but he more than made up for it with that sweet tower ans understanding when to give his child some space.

----------


## dietrich

Can I say how much I love this bit from Superman where Damian picks up Frankies head to tinker with. Maybe Frankie can feel him in on how he was invovled in Bruce's quest to save him.

Frankenstein for supersons

----------


## pansy

> And the funny thing is that Slade think's he's a good Dad. King's Bruce occasionally remembers he is a dad and eve when he remembers forgets that he has 3 sons not just the 1.
> 
> Tomasi's Bruce talks stuff like....
> The bond between parent and child, talks about how difficult fatherhood is and how much he worries.
> 
> Outside of the Batoffice Bruce is a good dad even Percy's version sure he missed the birthday but he more than made up for it with that sweet tower ans understanding when to give his child some space.


Yeah yeah. Slade was doing a test drive on joseph's bride
these days. Bruce needs to spend some time with Clark and learn some lessons.

----------


## Alycat

Batman Beyond Damian is a badass. I like his outfit too. Interested to see where its going.

----------


## Timothy Hunter

I personally consider Damian to be the best Robin. Previously I considered the notion of a Robin in the Batman mythos near farcical, (what kind of psychopath would make a kid fight crime?). Unlike the previous Robins, beside Jason Todd, Damian's appearance in the Batman comics felt tonally appropriate and natural.

----------


## DragonPiece

> Batman Beyond Damian is a badass. I like his outfit too. Interested to see where its going.


Tired of Damian always being evil in his future appearances

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Tired of Damian always being evil in his future appearances


Um this is the first time we've seen that.

----------


## Alycat

> Tired of Damian always being evil in his future appearances


Where else is he evil outside of Injustice, where everyone but Black Canary, Alfred, Nightwing, Teen Titans and Green Arrow are terrible people?

----------


## fanfan13

> I also would have liked to see the battle where Damian takes out the entire league.


^^^^^THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS!!!

I can't even imagine how badass he was, fighting the entire league by himself. Aaaaaaa my fangirl heart just can't take it...

----------


## fanfan13

> Well I bet some feel stupid for jumping the gun TT Issue turned out t be very good almost like Percy was firing back at the criticisms. Glad NuWally understands that what he did was wrong bout time someone other than Damian admitted this.
> Liked Aqualad getting sarcastic with Damian " What you gonna do fire me" Good one.
> 
> What was up with Beast Boy being mean to Aqualad? That was uncalled for and enough with the social media garbage.
> Can't wait for more revelations from the mom


Yeah I knew it Starfire and Beast Boy just won't let TLC slides easily. They need to confront Damian about it. Perhaps next issue?
Also loving Damian and Jackson interaction. Though like you I'm not really fond at BB making fun of Jackson.

----------


## darkseidpwns

Beyond was quite tragic, this Damian was out, he came back only due to loyalty.
Also funnily Jurgens did the exact same thing Tynion did by having Damian take out the League solo. He just did without all the unneccessary overhype and without pissing on everyone to get there.

----------


## dietrich

> I personally consider Damian to be the best Robin. Previously I considered the notion of a Robin in the Batman mythos near farcical, (what kind of psychopath would make a kid fight crime?). Unlike the previous Robins, beside Jason Todd, Damian's appearance in the Batman comics felt tonally appropriate and natural.


Damian is hands down the most skilled Robin and the only Robin who doesn't make Batman look like some war lord hiding behind child fodder. He is the only one that makes sense even Jason did not need to become a child solider. Batman took him from frying pan into the fire.

----------


## dietrich

> Beyond was quite tragic, this Damian was out, he came back only due to loyalty.
> Also funnily Jurgens did the exact same thing Tynion did by having Damian take out the League solo. He just did without all the unneccessary overhype and without pissing on everyone to get there.


That was quite unfortunate and even the way he lost his way wasn't even by choice. I like how he handled it.I don't like the idea of Damian turning his back on everything he is willingly. 
So after Robin Damian decided to travel. did he decide he was too old to Robin? Because I have to say Robin only suits an early teen in my head. I cant imagine an 18 or 17 year old as Robin.

Chris O'Donnell ruined that for me.

----------


## darkseidpwns

What makes the story telling even more impressive that you are not just told, Jurgens actually shows you. We see  how this suit affects Terry and how it affected Bruce so its not even some silly " mind control" or " space cockroach made me do it" plot device that shows up out of nowhere. Actions create tragedies and have consequences.

----------


## pansy

> ^^^^^THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS!!!
> 
> I can't even imagine how badass he was, fighting the entire league by himself. Aaaaaaa my fangirl heart just can't take it...


Two ... More they will do as they did with Tim after some editions pretend it never happened.

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah yeah. Slade was doing a test drive on joseph's bride
> these days. Bruce needs to spend some time with Clark and learn some lessons.


Maybe that's why Tomasi's Batman is a better Dad he's being learning from Clark. 

Ugh don't even remind me about Slade cucking his own son. Man that guy is a bastard and yet I still like him.
I can't wait to see how he does as a good guy that should be very interesting.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## fanfan13

> Beyond was quite tragic, this Damian was out, he came back only due to loyalty.
> Also funnily Jurgens did the exact same thing Tynion did by having Damian take out the League solo. He just did without all the unneccessary overhype and without pissing on everyone to get there.





> What makes the story telling even more impressive that you are not just told, Jurgens actually shows you. We see  how this suit affects Terry and how it affected Bruce so its not even some silly " mind control" or " space cockroach made me do it" plot device that shows up out of nowhere. Actions create tragedies and have consequences.


Now that you mentioned it, yeah it's tragic. The suit made Damian lost his mind. I am glad he became neo Ra's al Ghul not entirely because of intentional betrayal on his side. I expect a redemption story by the end of the arc. I mean Damian gets himself back then goes on his personal journey again perhaps.

----------


## pansy

> Now that you mentioned it, yeah it's tragic. The suit made Damian lost his mind. I am glad he became neo Ra's al Ghul not entirely because of intentional betrayal on his side. I expect a redemption story by the end of the arc. I mean Damian gets himself back then goes on his personal journey again perhaps.


We want answers. Because Jon, Maya, Dick, Jason or Raven could literally heal Damian. Were not they after him?

----------


## adrikito

> Tired of Damian always being evil in his future appearances



The same... Two times, the *new beyond world*with only gotham as the previous beyond world... Please return old beyond world, without Damian and a better world and *injustice*, again in the league side..

----------


## dietrich

So Patrick Gleason intends to make another run of Robin Son of Batman. I hope it happens soon soon soon.
Please Patrick go finish it we need that book.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

Batman meets Batman





So salty Drake.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## pansy

to see this guy and my mind screams: Damian, Damian, Damianlarge-1484237077-4701b85af96692e57cfde36d51bc1e6b.jpg

----------


## adrikito

> So Patrick Gleason intends to make another run of Robin Son of Batman. I hope it happens soon soon soon.
> Please Patrick go finish it we need that book.


I remember heard that he had another saga(about Maya sure, maybe about her mother) for that book in his mind.. about this:

jok.jpg

I hope listen about the good notice before the end of rebirth, and see RSOB in the first post-rebirth comics.

----------


## fanfan13

> So Patrick Gleason intends to make another run of Robin Son of Batman. I hope it happens soon soon soon.
> Please Patrick go finish it we need that book.


Oh wow! Is this his recent tweet? I don't understand Arabic so I can barely read the date (my guess is June 22?).




> to see this guy and my mind screams: Damian, Damian, Damianlarge-1484237077-4701b85af96692e57cfde36d51bc1e6b.jpg


who is that?

----------


## fanfan13

despite all he looks badass enough (sorry if repost)

----------


## pansy

> Oh wow! Is this his recent tweet? I don't understand Arabic so I can barely read the date (my guess is June 22?).
> 
> 
> 
> who is that?


Amr a  uk model.

----------


## adrikito

> oh wow! Is this his recent tweet? I don't understand arabic so i can barely read the date (my guess is june 22?)


hahahaha... I have seen Gleason twitter recently for confirm this.. Fortunately is a recent information...  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

Convergence 005 Variant Cover brings back an old favourite!

----------


## dietrich

> despite all he looks badass enough (sorry if repost)


He does look Badass.
A new twist on the look his grand father Perfected. Ra's has a very distinct look and I like Damian's take on it.

----------


## dietrich

Dick and Damian Renegades

----------


## dietrich

Damian and Maps




TMNT



I think Damian and jason both are the Raf though Jason is more angsty while Damian is more fighty.

I guess his also something of a Donnie as an inventor and  super smart guy. He isn't a Micky though. 
Damian is the youngest and he does crack wise but he is too dark and broody to Mickey's sunny laid back vibe.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

This what we should have i main continuity.Bruce and Damian with the level of understanding and ease working together when they need to.
Damian taking care of his dad yet having his own life and Bruce giving up some control and being more open. Sharing and accepting help.

They have both matured a lot here and it shows.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

The citizens of Gotham are pervy and Damian is not impressed



Go easy on Red Damian he grew upon the streets and thus never had access to the Scouts.

----------


## adrikito

> The citizens of Gotham are pervy and Damian is not impressed
> 
> 
> 
> Go easy on Red Damian he grew upon the streets and thus never had access to the Scouts.


HAHAHHAA.. I remember this.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Darkspellmaster

I have to say the green and gold look good on an older Damian, it's certainly his colors. 

Wondering if DC would ever bring back Young Justice with Damian involved in it. As much as I like Teen Titans, I would think a book where you have kids closer to his age like Jon would work wonders for his personality, and, as a twist, don't let him be leader. Also wondering when they bring back Tim will they allow the two of them to train together and, you know, bond?

----------


## CPSparkles

> I have to say the green and gold look good on an older Damian, it's certainly his colors. 
> 
> Wondering if DC would ever bring back Young Justice with Damian involved in it. As much as I like Teen Titans, I would think a book where you have kids closer to his age like Jon would work wonders for his personality, and, as a twist, don't let him be leader. Also wondering when they bring back Tim will they allow the two of them to train together and, you know, bond?


I hope they do. I don't want Damian and Tim fighting or hating each other. The Batfamily doesn't need that much drama.
Damian with kids his age seems to be a popular fan request. I don't mind personally I just want him the new YJ cartoon series or a Supersons cartoon.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> I hope they do. I don't want Damian and Tim fighting or hating each other. The Batfamily doesn't need that much drama.
> Damian with kids his age seems to be a popular fan request. I don't mind personally I just want him the new YJ cartoon series or a Supersons cartoon.


Yeah that always got me about Tim and Damian pre New 52 and Rebirth. I get that he would be a jerk to Tim at times, but Tim's the sort of guy that could make friends with just about anyone, and, while yes being trained by Ra's is something that would make him a bit more antagonistic, I always thought that it seemed weird to have Damian always fighting with Tim and not actually addressing it in full. Tim, of all people, I would think, would get some of Damian's mother issues, since he lost his and his step mom was last seen having some mental problems. I could never see Tim hating Damian, I don't know why they played it off like that. 

Maybe if YJ does well on Netflix we could get a super son's series or Damian showing up there.

----------


## Assam

Wow, so I saw this for the first time in years and, partially because there's still a lot of disconnect in the Rebirth BatFam, it still packs an emotional punch. Also partially because the artist just made them all so expressive. 

Depressing as Hell.jpg

----------


## Lady Nightwing

I wonder what this could mean? The comments are pretty depressing. The Lazarus Contract seems to have hurt Damian quite a bit

https://twitter.com/Benjamin_Percy/s...82199012220929

----------


## dietrich

> I wonder what this could mean? The comments are pretty depressing. The Lazarus Contract seems to have hurt Damian quite a bit
> 
> https://twitter.com/Benjamin_Percy/s...82199012220929


I swear to God. Damian is resilient but enough already why does DC have to keep undermining their own characters. I'm starting to believe the Steph, Cass and Tim fans who say DC hates their characters.

If they wanted a new direction for Wally fine why burn Damian in the process ?

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah that always got me about Tim and Damian pre New 52 and Rebirth. I get that he would be a jerk to Tim at times, but Tim's the sort of guy that could make friends with just about anyone, and, while yes being trained by Ra's is something that would make him a bit more antagonistic, I always thought that it seemed weird to have Damian always fighting with Tim and not actually addressing it in full. Tim, of all people, I would think, would get some of Damian's mother issues, since he lost his and his step mom was last seen having some mental problems. I could never see Tim hating Damian, I don't know why they played it off like that. 
> 
> Maybe if YJ does well on Netflix we could get a super son's series or Damian showing up there.



Theyboth had isecurities . I understand and give Damian a pass for his immaturity he was a 10 year old conditioned and abused victim. Tim had zero reason to antagonise Damian. He knew 100% what the issue was with Damian I'm sure being of some intelligence he knew LOA and what a child who has been trough what Damian has would be like but he still rather goad and bait Damian all the time.

Jason and Dick got it and reacted with maturity but not Tim because I think he was Jealous same as Damian was jealous except Damian had reason to be Jealous Tim did not.

Damian raised his whole life without a father only to find out all the while his father had 3 kids. All the time Damian was fighting talia for the right to know even just his father's name these 3 other boys were enjoying the love of a parent.

I understand Damian's reasons but Tim like you said had zero reasons for acting the way he did but I guess DC isn't happy unless a member of the bat family is being crucified. Tim and Damian have no reason to have such a bad relationship.

----------


## dietrich

> Wow, so I saw this for the first time in years and, partially because there's still a lot of disconnect in the Rebirth BatFam, it still packs an emotional punch. Also partially because the artist just made them all so expressive. 
> 
> Depressing as Hell.jpg


The bat family really is a mess at the moment isnt it.
Men I love comics but I also hate comics. I should really get out while I still can I can't be emoting so much over comic characters but DC keeps messing things up.
This whole rubbish with the Wally's and now Percy's tweet I might just join you in boycotting some writers, titles or just give up comics in general.

----------


## KrustyKid

> Theyboth had isecurities . I understand and give Damian a pass for his immaturity he was a 10 year old conditioned and abused victim. Tim had zero reason to antagonise Damian. He knew 100% what the issue was with Damian I'm sure being of some intelligence he knew LOA and what a child who has been trough what Damian has would be like but he still rather goad and bait Damian all the time.
> 
> Jason and Dick got it and reacted with maturity but not Tim because I think he was Jealous same as Damian was jealous except Damian had reason to be Jealous Tim did not.
> 
> Damian raised his whole life without a father only to find out all the while his father had 3 kids. All the time Damian was fighting talia for the right to know even just his father's name these 3 other boys were enjoying the love of a parent.
> 
> I understand Damian's reasons but Tim like you said had zero reasons for acting the way he did but I guess DC isn't happy unless a member of the bat family is being crucified. Tim and Damian have no reason to have such a bad relationship.


I agree completely. Like you said, Damian had his clear reasons for his dislike of Tim. On the other hand I could see how Tim could be sour in regards to Damian(from the sucker punch he took that KO'd him). But even with that said Tim should have moved on past that stage quite awhile ago, it almost felt ooc in a way for Tim to hold a grudge against Damian for as long as he did pre-52.

Current Tim and Damian on the other hand, I really don't know what the makeup of that relationship is. Their encounters have been minimal.

----------


## KrustyKid

> I wonder what this could mean? The comments are pretty depressing. The Lazarus Contract seems to have hurt Damian quite a bit
> 
> https://twitter.com/Benjamin_Percy/s...82199012220929


That scares me. But I'll hold off judgement until I see what goes down.

----------


## CPSparkles

Gender bent Bat family. Sorry but really not sorry.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> I wonder what this could mean? The comments are pretty depressing. The Lazarus Contract seems to have hurt Damian quite a bit
> 
> https://twitter.com/Benjamin_Percy/s...82199012220929


Oh man sounds ominous. Damian can't catch a break. DC just like to mess with him. Why did they ever approve that story. Priest feed Damian to the wolves for jack. Defiance better be a smash hit because if not I don't see why any of this had to happen.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Yeah that always got me about Tim and Damian pre New 52 and Rebirth. I get that he would be a jerk to Tim at times, but Tim's the sort of guy that could make friends with just about anyone, and, while yes being trained by Ra's is something that would make him a bit more antagonistic, I always thought that it seemed weird to have Damian always fighting with Tim and not actually addressing it in full. Tim, of all people, I would think, would get some of Damian's mother issues, since he lost his and his step mom was last seen having some mental problems. I could never see Tim hating Damian, I don't know why they played it off like that. 
> 
> Maybe if YJ does well on Netflix we could get a super son's series or Damian showing up there.


It was just forced Drama that wasn't necessary. Tim hating Damian makes no sense and isn't in character. Damian carrying on the hate after getting to be Robin made little sense. 
So much Angst why? Does angst sell? Is it that much of a draw? I don't really think so.

----------


## KrustyKid

> Gender bent Bat family. Sorry but really not sorry.


What in the world am I looking at?! Is this really a thing? lol

----------


## nightbird

> It was just forced Drama that wasn't necessary. Tim hating Damian makes no sense and isn't in character. Damian carrying on the hate after getting to be Robin made little sense. 
> So much Angst why? Does angst sell? Is it that much of a draw? I don't really think so.


Angst (and drama) sells a lot. Batman himself is a good example of that.

----------


## CPSparkles

> What in the world am I looking at?! Is this really a thing? lol


Apparently it is. Female Jason is the funniest imo.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Angst (and drama) sells a lot. Batman himself is a good example of that.


Well that sucks because I'm not a fan of angst or unnecessary  drama

----------


## adrikito

> Gender bent Bat family. Sorry but really not sorry.


After see the League of Assasins leader Damian in this topic, I need this.

----------


## CPSparkles

> After see the League of Assasins leader Damian in this topic, I need this.


This is very funny to me. They still all look like boys though except with longer hair and boobs

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian gets the Coming to America Bathing treatment. It's always great to see a than Damian. i don't like all the boys looking alike.

----------


## CPSparkles

Assassin's Creed

----------


## adrikito

> This is very funny to me. They still all look like boys though except with longer hair and boobs


Yeah but.. Is funny.

----------


## CPSparkles

Talia before Morrision butchered her

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## fanfan13

> Wow, so I saw this for the first time in years and, partially because there's still a lot of disconnect in the Rebirth BatFam, it still packs an emotional punch. Also partially because the artist just made them all so expressive. 
> 
> Attachment 51173


Ahhhh this got me in the feels so bad. I miss DickBat, PreNew52Tim, BatgirlSteph, and even BlackBatCass. Poor them.




> I wonder what this could mean? The comments are pretty depressing. The Lazarus Contract seems to have hurt Damian quite a bit
> 
> https://twitter.com/Benjamin_Percy/s...82199012220929


WAIT WHAT??? Oh nooo...
*braces myself hard*
*tries to be positive*




> I swear to God. Damian is resilient but enough already why does DC have to keep undermining their own characters. I'm starting to believe the Steph, Cass and Tim fans who say DC hates their characters.
> 
> *If they wanted a new direction for Wally fine why burn Damian in the process ?*


^^^^^
Now some Wallys fans hate Dami...




> I agree completely. Like you said, Damian had his clear reasons for his dislike of Tim. On the other hand I could see how Tim could be sour in regards to Damian(from the sucker punch he took that KO'd him). But even with that said Tim should have moved on past that stage quite awhile ago, it almost felt ooc in a way for Tim to hold a grudge against Damian for as long as he did pre-52.
> 
> Current Tim and Damian on the other hand, I really don't know what the makeup of that relationship is. Their encounters have been minimal.


THIS THIS THIS

----------


## fanfan13

> What in the world am I looking at?! Is this really a thing? lol


Only that fanartist thing I guess lol but really it is funny.




> 


"You would send our son to his *death*?"

What the heck happened to this Talia. How some she changed so much...

----------


## Godlike13

> What the heck happened to this Talia. How some she changed so much...


She was rejected by Bruce and then Damian. Her revenge consumed her.

----------


## darkseidpwns

The sad thing is that if some other character had done what Damian did to Wally then people would have been blaming Abnett/writer. But in Damians case and that of select few other characters namely Batman or Deathstroke for example  the blame comes down to the characters.

----------


## Godlike13

I think when new Wally comes back he should kick Damian out and take over as the face of Teen Titans. Since people apparently now care about him, lol.

----------


## yohyoi

> The sad thing is that if some other character had done what Damian did to Wally then people would have been blaming Abnett/writer. But in Damians case and that of select few other characters namely Batman or Deathstroke for example  the blame comes down to the characters.


You gotta be joking. A lot of people hate Damian. Many people haven't forgiven him for being a huge brat in Injustice 2. While in comics, many Flash fans are raging over what he did to the two Wally. Let's not even get to the movies...

Damian is hated as much as he is loved.

----------


## CPSparkles

> You gotta be joking. A lot of people hate Damian. Many people haven't forgiven him for being a huge brat in Injustice 2. While in comics, many Flash fans are raging over what he did to the two Wally. Let's not even get to the movies...
> 
> Damian is hated as much as he is loved.


Many people haven't forgiven him for being Bruce Wayne's blood son. Let's be real Damian is divisive and all but that biological son thing really annoys a lot people because

a, they feel it somehow means that he is more special than the rest of the Batkids
b,they believe he gets certain perks normally only reserved for batman

The double standard is very real. You have people to this day who still refer to canon Damian as a killer. People who say he doesn't deserve to be Robin or that he hasn't earned it despite being the only Robin to willingly give his life for the world. Twice.

Damian is hated as much as he is loved and that's never going to change I just wish DC would stop pilling on more reasons for fans to hate him but I don't think they are going t DC has picked their bad boy Robin and Damian it seems is destined to play the heel of the family.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I think when new Wally comes back he should kick Damian out and take over as the face of Teen Titans. Since people apparently now care about him, lol.


That would be funny to see.

----------


## CPSparkles

> She was rejected by Bruce and then Damian. Her revenge consumed her.


I want this Talia back. I hated that she went so extreme. It felt so out of character.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> You gotta be joking. A lot of people hate Damian. Many people haven't forgiven him for being a huge brat in Injustice 2. While in comics, many Flash fans are raging over what he did to the two Wally. Let's not even get to the movies...
> 
> Damian is hated as much as he is loved.


I'm not talking about IJ or the animated movies. I'm aware he is polarizing among casuals. But seasoned comic fans dont really have any solid grounds to make an issue out of his current status.
For instance they know full well that OG Wally would have ended up with a pacemaker anyway because Abnett wants to write Wally with a pacemaker. Really back then Beechen effed over Cass and her fans understandably were upset but then he effed over Deathstroke to save Cass only for those fans to redirect their ire towards Slade instead. Same goes for Batman, Steph gets effed up in WG its Batmans fault but Steph's current attitude is ALSO Batman's fault. 
The writer gets away scot free, people need to stop coddling their favorite characters and start taking the writers to task over story telling.
Like how the hell does a pressure point leave a god like speedster with a pacemaker. Over in Batman/Shadow the Stag loled at Batman's pressure point strike. I've seen regular venomless Bane shrug off throat strikes, I mean he's not wearing a neck brace is he? Heck he just got his back broken but came back good as new, no artificial spine or chip or whatever.

----------


## fanfan13

> I think when new Wally comes back he should kick Damian out and take over as the face of Teen Titans. Since people apparently now care about him, lol.


Lol but maybe this is what Percy has in store for TT's future...

Funny thing was I encountered some hate directed towards new Wally and they praised Dami for being a d**k to him in the first issues of TLC, but then the last issue came out and suddenly people hated Dami for being a d**k to him.




> You gotta be joking. A lot of people hate Damian. Many people haven't forgiven him for being a huge brat in Injustice 2. While in comics, many Flash fans are raging over what he did to the two Wally. Let's not even get to the movies...
> 
> Damian is hated as much as he is loved.


Oh Injustice... I'll never trust that series (no matter how good that issue of young Damian was).

Yeah, Damian is hated as much as he is loved and I don't think that's going to change. Still it's great to see those who love him, do it passionately (like me).

----------


## fanfan13

> Many people haven't forgiven him for being Bruce Wayne's blood son. Let's be real Damian is divisive and all but that biological son thing really annoys a lot people because
> 
> a, they feel it somehow means that he is more special than the rest of the Batkids
> b,they believe he gets certain perks normally only reserved for batman
> 
> The double standard is very real. You have people to this day who still refer to canon Damian as a killer. People who say he doesn't deserve to be Robin or that he hasn't earned it despite being the only Robin to willingly give his life for the world. Twice.
> 
> Damian is hated as much as he is loved and that's never going to change I just wish DC would stop pilling on more reasons for fans to hate him but I don't think they are going t DC has picked their bad boy Robin and Damian it seems is destined to play the heel of the family.


Can't help thinking that when Damian appears in a series (whatever media it is), he will more than often stand out in it lol
He will be either hated or loved because of it, depending on how the ones behind the scene execute his character.

----------


## Fergus

> Lol but maybe this is what Percy has in store for TT's future...
> 
> Funny thing was I encountered some hate directed towards new Wally and they praised Dami for being a d**k to him in the first issues of TLC, but then the last issue came out and suddenly people hated Dami for being a d**k to him.


This is correct and the posts are still there on this very site Posters praising Damian after the 2nd issue of the crossover for calling out Nu Wally and his stupidity but then the about turn Clearly it's not just the double standard there's also the the fact that for Ginger Wally fans it's much easier to direct their hate at Damian a fictional character.

No matter how much they might have choice words for the writers most are sane enough to realise that you can't harass actual people so they pick on Damian who is an easy target since it's okay to hate Damian.

----------


## Fergus

> Many people haven't forgiven him for being Bruce Wayne's blood son. Let's be real Damian is divisive and all but that biological son thing really annoys a lot people because
> 
> a, they feel it somehow means that he is more special than the rest of the Batkids
> b,they believe he gets certain perks normally only reserved for batman
> 
> The double standard is very real. You have people to this day who still refer to canon Damian as a killer. People who say he doesn't deserve to be Robin or that he hasn't earned it despite being the only Robin to willingly give his life for the world. Twice.
> 
> Damian is hated as much as he is loved and that's never going to change I just wish DC would stop pilling on more reasons for fans to hate him but I don't think they are going t DC has picked their bad boy Robin and Damian it seems is destined to play the heel of the family.


No one  likes to address how much being the Biological son pits Damian against the rest of the Batclan. A lot of fans are bitter about that and hold that against him. Fans are really sensitive on that not sure why it's such a sore spot and the irony is that
while fans of the other batkids argue over the blood child rubbish.
Most Damian fans value Dick over Bruce as a parental and value the bond Dick and Damian share more so than Bruce and Damian.

----------


## RedBird

> The sad thing is that if some other character had done what Damian did to Wally then people would have been blaming Abnett/writer.


As they should be, considering how ooc the whole thing felt, the writing for lazarus contract was awful. Someone needed to be a scapegoat douche for the situation and Damian drew the short straw due to his history, despite the development he has had over the years, which was blatantly ignored.




> in Damians case and that of select few other characters namely Batman or Deathstroke for example  the blame comes down to the characters.


Yeah I hate when that happens. I think I have seen this with Batman the most across the years, it doesn't help that writers are as uncreative as ever and constantly have him doing the same mistakes. I mean, sure when a character exist for this long, of course storylines may repeat in some ways, but I feel as though I have witnessed Batman lying to his family so many times in a row, or keeping yet ANOTHER secret once again that I have completely checked out of storylines whose narrative focus comes from Bruce being an asshole to the people he is meant to trust. NotmyBatman.

----------


## Fergus

> Can't help thinking that when Damian appears in a series (whatever media it is), he will more than often stand out in it lol
> He will be either hated or loved because of it, depending on how the ones behind the scene execute his character.


Over on the Batman Beyond thread one poster is advising another to pull the current Batman Beyond if they hate Damian because there's a possibility hes about to get humiliated. AS sad and pathetic as that is if there are people out there buying Damian stuff out of hate or in hopes of seeing him humiliated then I can see why DC lets things like TLC and Injustice happen.

Damian is their guy people love to hate.

----------


## fanfan13

> Over on the Batman Beyond thread one poster is advising another to pull the current Batman Beyond if they hate Damian because there's a possibility hes about to get humiliated. AS sad and pathetic as that is if there are people out there buying Damian stuff out of hate or in hopes of seeing him humiliated then I can see why DC lets things like TLC and Injustice happen.
> 
> Damian is their guy people love to hate.


As much as I want my Dami to be popular, I don't want it to be like that.
But it's interesting though to know people buy Damian's books both because of love and hate.

----------


## fanfan13

> As they should be, considering how ooc the whole thing felt, the writing for lazarus contract was awful. Someone needed to be a scapegoat douche for the situation and Damian drew the short straw due to his history, despite the development he has had over the years, which was blatantly ignored.


Damian always gets the short end of the stick lately.

----------


## Fergus

> As much as I want my Dami to be popular, I don't want it to be like that.
> But it's interesting though to know people buy Damian's books both because of love and hate.


I'm not saying that they definitely do for a fact. it was just a strange reason for a poster to recommend a title which left me wondering if some do. I know for a fact some boycott books because of him.

DC continuing to show Damian their special brand of love in today's injustice. He is fast becoming the real villain of that universe. Superman doesn't do as much in the current comics.

----------


## Fergus

> Damian always gets the short end of the stick lately.


Yep and it's nothing to do with his history. The DC universe is riddled with people who've done bad stuff in the past they don't often draw the short straw.

----------


## Fergus

> As they should be, considering how ooc the whole thing felt, the writing for lazarus contract was awful. Someone needed to be a scapegoat douche for the situation and Damian drew the short straw due to his history, despite the development he has had over the years, which was blatantly ignored.


It had nothing to do with his history.

The Lazarus Contract had a bad guy Deathstroke. Why not actually have him draw the short straw. He is a bad guy and an actual douchebag so it's expected. If we are going by history Slade have been the scapegoat. 

Priest just didn't want to hurt the character and the title he was writing so he tagged Damian.

----------


## yohyoi

Reading Injustice 2 Damian every week is so damn hard  :Frown: 

He did a very ugly thing again. I'm liking Superman more than Damian in Injustice.

----------


## Aioros22

They spent the last issue flashbacking Damian in a good light (perhaps for the real first time) and now he does that. Which btw is similar to what a certain Spider ressurected character recently did...humm. 

Frankly, I`m still more interested in the other Batman. His mistery took a backseat in the last two issues and I hope they don`t just lose the thread.

----------


## Alycat

Lol Percy, I Truly dread to see what he writes next. I dont blame fans for being bitter sbout the whole blood son thing. Its one thing for Damian himself to do it, because thats fine, another thing when writers and writers making Batman do it. Because at least for Jason and Dick, especially Jason,Bruce was already a father. To only refer to Damian as his son is super disrespectful of what makes a parent and adopted children.

----------


## RedBird

> They spent the last issue flashbacking Damian in a good light (perhaps for the real first time) and now he does that. Which btw is similar to what a certain Spider ressurected character recently did...humm. 
> 
> Frankly, I`m still more interested in the other Batman. His mistery took a backseat in the last two issues and I hope they don`t just lose the thread.


That flashback whilst nice was confusing to the overall story to say the least. Its just that Damian has been pretty irredeemable in the injustice universe yet that flashback sequence implies that perhaps there may be a redemption down the line for him? However IF that is the case, this feels incredibly late in the game to be finally presenting the character in a better light doesn't it? 

I get a feeling this whole redemption wasn't really planned from the beginning, otherwise they may have been a bit more clever about implementing those kinds of nostalgic and warm memories into the story a head of time so that the tragedy of the situation was more apparent when Damian was initially going against Bruce. 

I kinda wish that comic had been in the regular continuity instead, it feels almost like a waste to place it in the injustice verse.

----------


## Fergus

> Lol Percy, I Truly dread to see what he writes next. I dont blame fans for being bitter sbout the whole blood son thing. Its one thing for Damian himself to do it, because thats fine, another thing when writers and writers making Batman do it. Because at least for Jason and Dick, especially Jason,Bruce was already a father. To only refer to Damian as his son is super disrespectful of what makes a parent and adopted children.


I don't like when the writers do it but i also hate when the writers down play John Grayson or Jack Drake. Just because Batman is the star so petty pathetic fans get ruffled about who is his blood. 
It is shallow to hate on a character for such an empty reason especially when in book only two writers Synder and King have  ever written anything that suggests Bruce is partial to Damian.

This hate and bias was long before there was any fuel for it. Readers already held a grudge years before any writer pulled that blood son crap.
To refer to Bruce as Dick and T**'s father is super disrespectful to their actual loving parents whose only crime was death and yet fans do it constantly so please don't even go there.  

Put whatever spin you want on it it's about petty jealousy nothing more. Nothing to do with disrespect to adopted kids because fans were already hating Damian because of that even back when Bruce was packing him off home to Talia and rejecting him. So no this is more fan insecurity and pettiness less respect for adopted kids.

----------


## nightbird

> I don't like when the writers do it but i also hate when the writers down play John Grayson or Jack Drake. Just because Batman is the star so petty pathetic fans get ruffled about who is his blood. 
> It is shallow to hate on a character for such an empty reason especially when in book only two writers Synder and King have  ever written anything that suggests Bruce is partial to Damian.
> 
> This hate and bias was long before there was any fuel for it. Readers already held a grudge years before any writer pulled that blood son crap.
> To refer to Bruce as Dick and T**'s father is super disrespectful to their actual loving parents whose only crime was death and yet fans do it constantly so please don't even go there.  
> 
> Put whatever spin you want on it it's about petty jealousy nothing more. Nothing to do with disrespect to adopted kids because fans were already hating Damian because of that even back when Bruce was packing him off home to Talia and rejecting him. So no this is more fan insecurity and pettiness less respect for adopted kids.


I love Damian. But I still think it's disrespectful to adopted children, adoptive parents, to mixed families. Nothing about me being petty or insecure fan. I don't project my disappointment with writing on characters. I just think that writers did a poor job.

----------


## adrikito

> Reading Injustice 2 Damian every week is so damn hard 
> 
> He did a very ugly thing again. I'm liking Superman more than Damian in Injustice.


..... One friend show me the last chapter... *If that comic was mine, I would have burned it*.. 

I hate Injustice Damian, Damian sister and that FAKEbatman...  :Mad:   :Mad:  Poor Alfred.. He would never change of side.. IDIOTS.

Now even they try to ruin the wedding.. And Injustice Superman side with Kara..*The regime FAILED, the league exist... Few heroes and many villains.. I hate this world..*

----------


## adrikito

Sorry, repeated post..

----------


## Assam

I think Damian is a lot like Harper (Hear me out here!  :Stick Out Tongue: ) Both are good characters in their own right (Damian obviously being leagues better), and if kept in isolation, both would probably have very few haters. However, because of the way they're treated in-story and and marketed by editorial and treated and pushed by their creator respectively, it results in massive amounts of backlash. As someone above said, if Damian was the only one making a big thing out of being the blood son of Batman, it wouldn't be a problem. Unfortunately, DC as a company, as well as Bruce, DO, and so on top of his being seen as the most legitimate heir automatically or "real" son   being insulting, its easy to see why people feel he gets special treatment and is allowed to get away with anything.  Its really no more a matter of "fan insecurity and pettiness" than fans being upset over Harper hijacking the Eternals.

----------


## Alycat

> I don't like when the writers do it but i also hate when the writers down play John Grayson or Jack Drake. Just because Batman is the star so petty pathetic fans get ruffled about who is his blood. 
> It is shallow to hate on a character for such an empty reason especially when in book only two writers Synder and King have  ever written anything that suggests Bruce is partial to Damian.
> 
> This hate and bias was long before there was any fuel for it. Readers already held a grudge years before any writer pulled that blood son crap.
> To refer to Bruce as Dick and T**'s father is super disrespectful to their actual loving parents whose only crime was death and yet fans do it constantly so please don't even go there.  
> 
> Put whatever spin you want on it it's about petty jealousy nothing more. Nothing to do with disrespect to adopted kids because fans were already hating Damian because of that even back when Bruce was packing him off home to Talia and rejecting him. So no this is more fan insecurity and pettiness less respect for adopted kids.


I didnt mention Tim but even then people can have more than 1 father. It happens all the time.  Dick at least views Bruce in a fatherly way without putting down his other father.I dont even think you can argue against Jason. Its not shallow or projecting to dislike when its done and writers have yet to strike a good balance regarding Damian and that situation. Other fans doing bad crap doesn't excuse anything.We cant read the mind and reason or every person who dislikes Damian so its silly to rant about fan insecurity. I like Damian and for me I say it's disrespectful to adopted kids no matter how mnay writers do it.

----------


## Fergus

> I think Damian is a lot like Harper (Hear me out here! ) Both are good characters in their own right (Damian obviously being leagues better), and if kept in isolation, both would probably have very few haters. However, because of the way they're treated in-story and and marketed by editorial and treated and pushed by their creator respectively, it results in massive amounts of backlash. As someone above said, if Damian was the only one making a big thing out of being the blood son of Batman, it wouldn't be a problem. Unfortunately, DC as a company, as well as Bruce, DO, and so on top of his being seen as the most legitimate heir automatically or "real" son   being insulting, its easy to see why people feel he gets special treatment and is allowed to get away with anything.  Its really no more a matter of "fan insecurity and pettiness" than fans being upset over Harper hijacking the Eternals.


This is a lot of BS.
Damian's creator killed him and actually had Bruce treat him worse that his adopted kids.
Damian has never been shown as the legitimate or real son again it's normally the opposite.
What has he been allowed to get away with?

Again it is nothing more than fan insecurity and pettiness. Synder was the 1st writer to imply Bruce placed Damian over the others. Then King made that statement about he hung my son. That is pretty much it and that was years after Morrison.

Damian currently isn't even the  Batbooks. 

FAN INSECURITY AND PETTINESS. Nothing more nothing less

----------


## Assam

> This is a lot of BS.
> Damian's creator killed him and actually had Bruce treat him worse that his adopted kids.
> Damian has never been shown as the legitimate or real son again it's normally the opposite.
> What has he been allowed to get away with?
> 
> Again it is nothing more than fan insecurity and pettiness. Synder was the 1st writer to imply Bruce placed Damian over the others. Then King made that statement about he hung my son. That is pretty much it and that was years after Morrison.
> 
> Damian currently isn't even the  Batbooks. 
> 
> FAN INSECURITY AND PETTINESS. Nothing more nothing less


You're not going to agree with whatever I say in response to some of the points, but I am gonna clarify one point you harped on. When I said, "because of the way they're treated in-story and and marketed by editorial and treated and pushed by their creator respectively," the first part was referring to Damian and the second part to Harper. I'm fully aware that most of the negative aspects of the character have nothing to do with Morrison.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> This is a lot of BS.
> Damian's creator killed him and actually had Bruce treat him worse that his adopted kids.
> Damian has never been shown as the legitimate or real son again it's normally the opposite.
> What has he been allowed to get away with?
> 
> Again it is nothing more than fan insecurity and pettiness. Synder was the 1st writer to imply Bruce placed Damian over the others. Then King made that statement about he hung my son. That is pretty much it and that was years after Morrison.
> 
> Damian currently isn't even the  Batbooks. 
> 
> FAN INSECURITY AND PETTINESS. Nothing more nothing less


My theory for this is that since Snyder and King dont even bother with Damian they try to soothe his fans by using that son angle. That's one thing they cant take from him or Batman, the adoptions can easily be taken away. Being Bruce's children doesn't define the other characters, if Damian isn't Bruce's son then he's crippled as a character if not outright rendered worthless.
Damian only entered the equation about a decade ago and his relationship with Bruce was truly explored between 2011 and 2014, he was created to be the son. The others have gone decades without being Bruce's children, infact for the majority of their existence really. For Damian it is a necessity, for the others its a privilege and since the fans of those characters see it as a privilege they automatically bash Damian.
So all the claims of blood and names dont matter ring hollow to me when fans of these characters so desperately advocate for the characters to be considered Bruce's children. Funny how these fans are actually more like Damian than the characters they profess to love.

----------


## Fergus

> I didnt mention Tim but even then people can have more than 1 father. It happens all the time.  Dick at least views Bruce in a fatherly way without putting down his other father.I dont even think you can argue against Jason. Its not shallow or projecting to dislike when its done and writers have yet to strike a good balance regarding Damian and that situation. Other fans doing bad crap doesn't excuse anything.We cant read the mind and reason or every person who dislikes Damian so its silly to rant about fan insecurity. I like Damian and for me I say it's disrespectful to adopted kids no matter how mnay writers do it.


Like I said the fact that the hate for him based on the real son thing started the minute he was introduced yet the 1st time any writer ever played or that was Synder so no it is 100% fan insecurity.

As the poster Assam said *his being seen as the most legitimate heir automatically or "real" son* that's what Assam and other fans believe even though there is zero evidence to back this up. Terry is still Batman in Beyond nothing has been put out by DC stating that Damian is the one true heir.
Aside from King and Williamson nothing has ever been put out to say that Bruce has only one or just one real son. Both of these were in Rebirth but the hate started way back so Assam's claim above and your adopted kids stuff is unfounded or at least only kind of came into pay a few months ago.

All this rubbish is in the heads of fans and i can say that because they were claims and are still making claims that can't be backed up.

I am a parent and I find it very very disrespectful when the loving biological parents get tossed aside for Batman. Sure you can have two parents however nowhere are these fans advocating for that for the likes of Dick and T**. Hell T** fans want to kill his parents off just so he can get adopted by Wayne. That is the level we are at now and no one finds that offensive.

----------


## Fergus

> My theory for this is that since Snyder and King dont even bother with Damian they try to soothe his fans by using that son angle. That's one thing they cant take from him or Batman, the adoptions can easily be taken away. Being Bruce's children doesn't define the other characters, if Damian isn't Bruce's son then he's crippled as a character if not outright rendered worthless.
> Damian only entered the equation about a decade ago and his relationship with Bruce was truly explored between 2011 and 2014, he was created to be the son. The others have gone decades without being Bruce's children, infact for the majority of their existence really. For Damian it is a necessity, for the others its a privilege and since the fans of those characters see it as a privilege they automatically bash Damian.
> So all the claims of blood and names dont matter ring hollow to me when fans of these characters so desperately advocate for the characters to be considered Bruce's children. Funny how these fans are actually more like Damian than the characters they profess to love.


I think I see where you're coming from with the privilege. I never considered that and it certainly explains a lot.
I completely agree that Synder and King wrote what they wrote as a bone to the Damian fan base. Synder even cited that scene in an interview defending his dislike for the character.

----------


## Fergus

> You're not going to agree with whatever I say in response to some of the points, but I am gonna clarify one point you harped on. When I said, "because of the way they're treated in-story and and marketed by editorial and treated and pushed by their creator respectively," the first part was referring to Damian and the second part to Harper. I'm fully aware that most of the negative aspects of the character have nothing to do with Morrison.


Some examples would be nice. Yeah the son of Batman part is a thing and a way DC pushes Damian however in story he isn't treated any better. In fact going by in story evidence the world and its mother can see that Dick is no1. He is Bruce's choice to replace him and the Batkid who holds the most special place in Bruce's heart.

----------


## Fergus

Some Streets of Gotham to wash the foul taste of today's Injustice away.






This Dynamic Duo gives the original a serious run for their money

----------


## KrustyKid

> Like I said the fact that the hate for him based on the real son thing started the minute he was introduced yet the 1st time any writer ever played or that was Synder so no it is 100% fan insecurity.
> 
> As the poster Assam said *his being seen as the most legitimate heir automatically or "real" son* that's what Assam and other fans believe even though there is zero evidence to back this up. Terry is still Batman in Beyond nothing has been put out by DC stating that Damian is the one true heir.
> Aside from King and Williamson nothing has ever been put out to say that Bruce has only one or just one real son. Both of these were in Rebirth but the hate started way back so Assam's claim above and your adopted kids stuff is unfounded or at least only kind of came into pay a few months ago.
> 
> All this rubbish is in the heads of fans and i can say that because they were claims and are still making claims that can't be backed up.
> 
> I am a parent and I find it very very disrespectful when the loving biological parents get tossed aside for Batman. Sure you can have two parents however nowhere are these fans advocating for that for the likes of Dick and T**. *Hell T** fans want to kill his parents off just so he can get adopted by Wayne. That is the level we are at now and no one finds that offensive.*


That is completely inaccurate. The majority of Tim fans want his parents to stay alive, including myself. I'd like for them both to be used in a meaningful way. They could be a partial driving force for him if used correctly.

Only Atlanta96 and I believe one other voiced that they would prefer Tim's parents dead.

----------


## nightbird

> I am a parent and I find it very very disrespectful when the loving biological parents get tossed aside for Batman. Sure you can have two parents however nowhere are these fans advocating for that for the likes of Dick and T**. Hell T** fans want to kill his parents off just so he can get adopted by Wayne. That is the level we are at now and no one finds that offensive.


I like how you present small portion of fanbase as absolute majority. I never saw any Dick fans disrespecting Graysons.

----------


## Fergus

> I like how you present small portion of fanbase as absolute majority. I never saw any Dick fans disrespecting Graysons.


I will admit that Dick's fan base is the only one that seems secure enough that they haven't sunk so low and yes I have never come across a Grayson fan dissing the Graysons or trying to replace them or downplay their importance . I should have made that exemption in my original post.

However I am not talking about a small portion of the fan base. i'm talking about a large portion of the Robin and orphan fan base.

----------


## Fergus

> That is completely inaccurate. The majority of Tim fans want his parents to stay alive, including myself. I'd like for them both to be used in a meaningful way. They could be a partial driving force for him if used correctly.
> 
> Only Atlanta96 and I believe one other voiced that they would prefer Tim's parents dead.


I am aware that you and a few other T** fans on here have stated your preference for living parents but I'm not just talking about here and I never said all but to this day I come across a lot still voicing that desire or doing the T** Wayne Rubbish.

----------


## DGraysonWorldsGreatestSpy

Dick Grayson's parents have been dead since the first issue he appeared in, Golden Age Characters rarely have their origin changed. Tim had his parents killed in a non-Bat storyline in Identity Crisis where they were just fodder for the story. It was also weird how after being adopted started going by Tim Wayne. Dick never changed his last name or really pined for asserting himself as Bruce's son.

----------


## Fergus

> Dick Grayson's parents have been dead since the first issue he appeared in, Golden Age Characters rarely have their origin changed. Tim had his parents killed in a non-Bat storyline in Identity Crisis where they were just fodder for the story. It was also weird how after being adopted started going by Tim Wayne. Dick never changed his last name or really pined for asserting himself as Bruce's son.


Dick didn't need to do that. He had loving parents so Bruce could never replace them nor should he wish to. Same with T** As Alcat said you can have two parents and for me Dick has two parents.

The only adopted Batkid that has any reason to seek to replace their parent with Bruce or who has any reason to desire a surname change is Jason because that situation was bad.

Changing T**'s last name was a douche move.

I know that Dick Grayson is Bruce Wayne eldest kid I don't need him changing his name same as i know Jason is his kid with the name change. I don't Know why hey went that route wit Tim but it was such an unpleasant thing to do.

----------


## DGraysonWorldsGreatestSpy

> Dick didn't need to do that. He had loving parents so Bruce could never replace them nor should he wish to. Same with T** As Alcat said you can have two parents and for me Dick has two parents.
> 
> The only adopted Batkid that has any reason to seek to replace their parent with Bruce or who has any reason to desire a surname change is Jason because that situation was bad.
> 
> Changing T**'s last name was a douche move.
> 
> I know that Dick Grayson is Bruce Wayne eldest kid I don't need him changing his name same as i know Jason is his kid with the name change. I don't Know why hey went that route wit Tim but it was such an unpleasant thing to do.


Right, Jason death and return complicated that. Tim should never been another orphan because that made him just like the rest and the Wayne last name + the constant pushing of him as the next worlds greatest detective turned him from an everyman to a gary stu capable of building super science machines in the blink of an eye.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

From what I've seen most Tim fans would rather the two get along. It's something that has never been addressed. This is why there should be a book that allows for all the Batkids (yes I'm qualifying Dick and Jason as kids in this point) to interact so that there can be actual relationship built. 

One of the things that has been driving me nuts recently is that no one is addressing the question of Alfred and Damian's relationship at all. If anyone can be seen as a father figure to all the kids, and even Bruce, it's Alfred. I'd actually like to see more of Damian working with him and taking care of his animals. You know, being a kid or at least learning how to be in a lot of cases. At least with Jon and Maya we can see some of it happening.

----------


## Alycat

Ive been giving Alfred the sideye since Bruce amnesia saga, but that would be nice stuff to see between Damian and Alfred.

----------


## Fergus

> From what I've seen most Tim fans would rather the two get along. It's something that has never been addressed. This is why there should be a book that allows for all the Batkids (yes I'm qualifying Dick and Jason as kids in this point) to interact so that there can be actual relationship built. 
> 
> One of the things that has been driving me nuts recently is that no one is addressing the question of Alfred and Damian's relationship at all. If anyone can be seen as a father figure to all the kids, and even Bruce, it's Alfred. I'd actually like to see more of Damian working with him and taking care of his animals. You know, being a kid or at least learning how to be in a lot of cases. At least with Jon and Maya we can see some of it happening.


Alfred and the kids I used to believe love and appreciate each other very much. though Alfred keeping Damian [and the other batkids ] a secret from Bruce is something of a black spot that needs to be retconed because it implies that as far as Alfred is concerned Bruce and Bruce's well-being is all that matters. The rest of the family mean nothing to Alfred if he is willing to do something that callous.

As for Damian and T** I know a lot of people want them to get along but personally I hope they don't or rather I don't want them in a book together since I can't stand T**. Don't mind if the animosity is done away with I just don't want to have them in the same book.

----------


## Fergus

> Right, Jason death and return complicated that. Tim should never been another orphan because that made him just like the rest and the Wayne last name + the constant pushing of him as the next worlds greatest detective turned him from an everyman to a gary stu capable of building super science machines in the blink of an eye.


The tried to make him into mini Bruce for a while there.

----------


## Assam

> Some examples would be nice. Yeah the son of Batman part is a thing and a way DC pushes Damian however in story he isn't treated any better. In fact going by in story evidence the world and its mother can see that Dick is no1. He is Bruce's choice to replace him and the Batkid who holds the most special place in Bruce's heart.


There's a reason I said most and not some. There's only one problem I have with Morrison's Damian and its, yeah, that he's Batman's biological son. Even at the points I've absolutely loved Damain, that's something I haven't been able to get behind. Some people don't like there being a BIG Batfamily, other people don't think Batgirl should be a legacy, and others think the idea that "Batman needs a Robin" is rubbish.  I strongly disagree with all of these sentiments, but they're all based on percieved notions on how the franchise should opperate. And likewise, I will never like Bruce having a bio son. 

Also, definitely count me among the Tim fans who want his parents to be alive, and were f**king pissed when Jack died Pre-Flashpoint.

----------


## fanfan13

I am one of Damian's fans who wants to see Damian gets along with Tim because Tim has also grown on me. I do believe someone needs to address that because their conflicts has never been genuinely resolved yet and I hope when Tim is back someone will do it, at least makes them interact as I don't really know what kind of relationship they have these days.

I agree with Fergus though that being Bruce's biological son is in the name only and Damian has been treated equal or less than the other kids. He might boast it off but in fact Damian's himself always struggling for a place in Batman's side. The hate towards him because he's the blood son since the beginning is more to the fans. There are fans out there who don't like Batman having a blological son for whatever reasons no matter what. Though I do agree what King and Williamson pulled recently in Batman is not a good thing either because yeah it came off as disrespectful. 

Even now he's missing in the Batbooks that definitely shows something. Being the blood son doesn't give him a priviledge, but having a complicated background, rich personalities, and the potential to tell different stories is what does.

Sadly the "different story" like Injustice is definitely not something I appreciate. I really hate the latest issue. I don't get why him and his grandfather become the highlight in the comic version and not in a good way. It's too late for a redemption arc if any, everyone already thinks he's ireedemable, even though there was that one issue when he was good.

----------


## dietrich

Damian does get special treatment as the blood son. 
DC uses it to screw with him. They use that for angst. The blood son only ever comes into play in stories lie Injustice or the current batman Beyond arc where they use it to pull some shit where Bruce rejects Damian.

I haven't read any stories where Bruce rejects the other kids but we've had plenty where he's done so to Damian. The blood child.

Even his Personality which people dislike is mostly thanks to having Bruce's Genes and exhibiting his negative traits.

Being Batman's blood son in story is a curse rather than a privilege and Fregus is right that it all nothing but pettiness and fan insecurity.

Fans think it now makes Damian Bruce's legitimate Heir and real son. They despite there not being a shred of evidence to support it and that makes them hate him irrationally.

----------


## dietrich

> There's a reason I said most and not some. There's only one problem I have with Morrison's Damian and its, yeah, that he's Batman's biological son. Even at the points I've absolutely loved Damain, that's something I haven't been able to get behind. Some people don't like there being a BIG Batfamily, other people don't think Batgirl should be a legacy, and others think the idea that "Batman needs a Robin" is rubbish.  I strongly disagree with all of these sentiments, but they're all based on percieved notions on how the franchise should opperate. And likewise, I will never like Bruce having a bio son. 
> 
> Also, definitely count me among the Tim fans who want his parents to be alive, and were f**king pissed when Jack died Pre-Flashpoint.


Why don't you like the idea of Bruce having a biological son?

----------


## darkseidpwns

Because then their favorite characters cannot be Batman in a non existent imaginary future. Even a lot of Superman fans had an irrational fear that Jon would replace Supes.

----------


## dietrich

> From what I've seen most Tim fans would rather the two get along. It's something that has never been addressed. This is why there should be a book that allows for all the Batkids (yes I'm qualifying Dick and Jason as kids in this point) to interact so that there can be actual relationship built. 
> 
> One of the things that has been driving me nuts recently is that no one is addressing the question of Alfred and Damian's relationship at all. If anyone can be seen as a father figure to all the kids, and even Bruce, it's Alfred. I'd actually like to see more of Damian working with him and taking care of his animals. You know, being a kid or at least learning how to be in a lot of cases. At least with Jon and Maya we can see some of it happening.


I don't mind Tim and Damian getting along however I don't like Tim Drake so not sure if I want to read him interacting with Damian on a regular bases. Occasionally i don't mind but I can't do large doses of Tim that's asking too much.

I like Damian being a kid and I want to see more of him with Maya and bring back Colin as well.

As for Alfred, until they address him not telling Bruce he had a family including a 10 year old I couldn't care less. 
Damian was 10, alone in the world and that old prune thought that was okay. Not cool. The guy is heartless.

----------


## dietrich

> Because then their favorite characters cannot be Batman in a non existent imaginary future. Even a lot of Superman fans had an irrational fear that Jon would replace Supes.


Bruce Wayne ain't going nowhere too iconic.

Yeah that more powerful than Clark on his best day really ticked Superfolks off. They even attacked Batman as the messenger. LOL

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Bruce Wayne ain't going nowhere too iconic.
> 
> Yeah that more powerful than Clark on his best day really ticked Superfolks off. They even attacked Batman as the messenger. LOL


Some of them were even ticked off that Batman was on the cover of Trinity.

----------


## dietrich

> Some of them were even ticked off that Batman was on the cover of Trinity.


Oh I saw that post before mods edited it. I guess they think 3 is a crowd and Bruce is the third wheel. Oh lets protest DC's biggest hitter being on the cover of a title he is legitimately part of.

That post was disrespectful and SALTY as hell.

----------


## dietrich

> Some of them were even ticked off that Batman was on the cover of Trinity.


At least Batman's not gotten the blame for the pair now never being a thing.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Oh I saw that post before mods edited it. I guess they think 3 is a crowd and Bruce is the third wheel. Oh lets protest DC's biggest hitter being on the cover of a title he is legitimately part of.
> 
> That post was disrespectful and SALTY as hell.


Yeah, he's stealing the Superman/Wonder Woman relationship LMAO. I hope we never reach the day when Batman stories are so starved of ideas that they steal a boring lifeless relationship like that.

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah, he's stealing the Superman/Wonder Woman relationship LMAO. I hope we never reach the day when Batman stories are so starved of ideas that they steal a boring lifeless relationship like that.


Yeah cos if not for Bats those two will totally be together. When head canons start to mess with the real deal.

I'm not much for Superhero romance however her fondness for Bruce in the JL animated series was cute but I don't think Diana should be dating either of those two.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Yeah cos if not for Bats those two will totally be together. When head canons start to mess with the real deal.
> 
> I'm not much for Superhero romance however her fondness for Bruce in the JL animated series was cute.


And they would have gotten away with it too if not for the nasty old Bat

----------


## dietrich

> And they would have gotten away with it too if not for the nasty old Bat


Haha Lol we joke but I have seen posters whose reaction to the end was she better not end up with batman.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Haha Lol we joke but I have seen posters whose reaction to the end was she better not end up with batman.


As if Batman writers dont have better things to do. The only reason she ended up with Supes is because that editorial office was going through a creative slump and therefore they started throwing whatever gimmick they could. The moment they got their house in order they dumped that ship.

----------


## yohyoi

The Graysons are the OG. One of the best and coolest parents ever. Bruce is nowhere near the Graysons. Dick will always be one of the legendary Flying Graysons.

----------


## dietrich

After batman Inc 8

----------


## dietrich

> The Graysons are the OG. One of the best and coolest parents ever. Bruce is nowhere near the Graysons. Dick will always be one of the legendary Flying Graysons.


The Graysons were great and can't ever be replaced however I think that Bruce also played and is an important part of Dick's life.
Just like how Damian might be Bruce's kid but Dick played and is an important part of Damian's life.

----------


## dietrich

Supersons

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

Bruce and Damian

----------


## adrikito

> After batman Inc 8


....... Like revive Batman Incorporated..




> 


I like the uniform.

----------


## dietrich

> ....... Like revive Batman Incorporated..
> 
> 
> 
> I like the uniform.


Me too also love the sword.

----------


## fanfan13

> Bruce Wayne ain't going nowhere too iconic.
> 
> Yeah that more powerful than Clark on his best day really ticked Superfolks off. They even attacked Batman as the messenger. LOL


Hahaha this is so true.




> After batman Inc 8


I remember the Xbox lol

----------


## dietrich

> Ive been giving Alfred the sideye since Bruce amnesia saga, but that would be nice stuff to see between Damian and Alfred.


Yea that was was a horrid thing to have his character do. That and the WE are Robin Movement.

----------


## dietrich

> I'm not saying that they definitely do for a fact. it was just a strange reason for a poster to recommend a title which left me wondering if some do. I know for a fact some boycott books because of him.
> 
> DC continuing to show Damian their special brand of love in today's injustice. He is fast becoming the real villain of that universe. Superman doesn't do as much in the current comics.


Well he is already heading down the path to infamy might as well go big. if he's gonna be a villain go all out. It's just confusing how they tried to show him  in a good light recently. Maybe to show how much he's changed.

Do you know what I want to see more of in this series I want t see more Damian  and Superman. I find their relationship interesting and wish we could see more.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Some of them were even ticked off that Batman was on the cover of Trinity.


I saw that awful post too. Shippers can be so exhausting and they are still at it talking about how Batman is stealing the SM/WW history. And how the fact that they are a trinity stops SM/WW developing a stronger bond? Say what?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Well he is already heading down the path to infamy might as well go big. if he's gonna be a villain go all out. It's just confusing how they tried to show him  in a good light recently. Maybe to show how much he's changed.
> 
> Do you know what I want to see more of in this series I want t see more Damian  and Superman. I find their relationship interesting and wish we could see more.


He is manipulating the young man and Damian is hoping for a better father figure.
We know why Damian did what he did. Aside from a great tactic to disrupt and take the wedding, we know he is heir to the Lazarus pits. When has Death ever stopped an Al Ghul or their plans for word domination.

Damian is an evil genius

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

How great is it that he made Goliath take that oath. Dick took an oath and this panel means that Dick probably made Damian take an oath. I wonder if any others had to take an oath besides these 3?

----------


## Caivu

Damian WIP by Greg Capullo, from Metal:

IMG_20170707_142745.jpg

----------


## adrikito

> Damian WIP by Greg Capullo, from Metal:
> 
> IMG_20170707_142745.jpg


Something of Gotham Resistance.

----------


## dietrich

> How great is it that he made Goliath take that oath. Dick took an oath and this panel means that Dick probably made Damian take an oath. I wonder if any others had to take an oath besides these 3?


I remember Batman making Dick take an oath not sure about any other's

----------


## dietrich

> Something of Gotham Resistance.


I didn't think Capullo was the artist for  any of the Gotham resistance one shots.

----------


## DragonPiece

> I didn't think Capullo was the artist for  any of the Gotham resistance one shots.


He's not, I'm sure these scenes probably will help set it up though.

----------


## Frontier

So I guess this means Snyder's going to actually write Robin, if only briefly  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## dietrich

> So I guess this means Snyder's going to actually write Robin, if only briefly .


Well about time. It's only been years and he's been on Batman for awhile now. Men the Batoffice really needs to get it's house in other.

----------


## DragonPiece

> Well about time. It's only been years and he's been on Batman for awhile now. Men the Batoffice really needs to get it's house in other.


He wrote a damian a few other ties in small roles like this before.

----------


## dietrich

> He wrote a damian a few other ties in small roles like this before.


I know the point is too few and too long ago for a batman writer to handle Robin/ Bruce's underage son. Again Batoffice needs to get itself in order. It's remarkable that if you want Batman and Robin you have to look to Superman to get it.

----------


## Fergus

> 


How times have changed.

----------


## Fergus

> Damian WIP by Greg Capullo, from Metal:
> 
> Attachment 51322


So who twisted Synder's arm?

----------


## Fergus

> He wrote a damian a few other ties in small roles like this before.


Surely that is not supposed to be a defence or a pass?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Surely that is not supposed to be a defence or a pass?


Ikr
..............

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Boo hoo

----------


## CPSparkles

Poor bat kids aside from Tim.

----------


## CPSparkles

Good looking but disfunctional







Also that hairline. Like father like son

----------


## CPSparkles

New teen Titans

----------


## CPSparkles

Style update

[IMG]https://i.*****.com/vi/oxX_hl86nlM/maxresdefault.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## dietrich

> 





> Boo hoo





> Poor bat kids aside from Tim.


Really loving these Sparkles

Just goes to show that there are worse things than being an Orphan.

And the simile on Bruce's face. I've never seen him look more gentle and human.

----------


## dietrich

> Good looking but disfunctional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also that hairline. Like father like son


That hairline is also Ra's but all in all very good looking family

----------


## adrikito

> Poor bat kids aside from Tim.


Damian is right.




> Boo hoo


I am more of RavenXBeast Boy but.. not bad.

----------


## adrikito

> New teen Titans


NAMES?(Except the supersons)

----------


## dietrich

Father son hugs.

----------


## dietrich

Such a cutie

----------


## Caivu

More progress from Capullo:

Screenshot_20170708-141032.jpg

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

> More progress from Capullo:
> 
> Screenshot_20170708-141032.jpg


This is more cleaned up. I see we are in full tantrum mode. I'm huge fan of Capullo's art with the cute lil nosey

----------


## dietrich

Bruce, Dick and Damian [Batman and sons]

----------


## pansy

> Boo hoo


Bruce will not approve .... *ever.
*: P

----------


## dietrich

> Bruce will not approve .... *ever.
> *: P


More like nuWally would not appove :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

Star looks bigger than usual. I like that.

----------


## pansy

I hope Robin & Raven have always been  :Cool:

----------


## Assam

> NAMES?(Except the supersons)


Looks to be Lian Harper as Speedy, an aged down Jenni Ognats AKA XS, and an OC Wonder boy/girl.

----------


## Jovos2099

You know what now that chesire and roy are established to have once been  in a relationship theres chance lian could show up in the rebirth continuity and theres chance theres good chance a team like this could form in the future.

----------


## Assam

> You know what now that chesire and roy are established to have once been  in a relationship theres chance lian could show up in the rebirth continuity and theres chance theres good chance a team like this could form in the future.


 Few things would make me happier than Percy or Abnett following up on that dialogue and bringing Lian back. 

One idea I thought of for how this could be accomplished is that the reason the traitor in _ Titans_, *spoilers:*
 Dick Grayson 
*end of spoilers*, is working for HIVE is because they have Lian prisoner, and they're trying to save her. 

I'd definitely be down for Lian as Speedy to join up with Jon and Damian, but, while Jenni is one of my all time faves, I'd rather she stay her age (And, well, in her time period), and have Iris II on this theoretical team. 

friends kids.jpg

However, seeing as how this is DC we're talking about, its probably about as likely to happen as Milagro Reyes actually getting to become a Green Lantern (I'd be totally down for that BTW)

----------


## darkseidpwns

I want Emiko to join TT, screw Lian. She's just a cutsie civilian character, its asking for Vicki Vale to be the new Catwoman.

----------


## Assam

@Darkseidpwns Not really. Before the trash that was _Cry For Justice_, we saw that Roy was already teaching her how to use a bow, and she already had a Speedy costume (Even if at the time, it was just for dress-up) Plus, we saw in Devin Grayson's _Titans_ that in a potential future, Lian actually did grow up to become a super hero, hilariously named, considering who Roy would end up being made friends with, Red Hood. 

I'm all for Emi joining the TT, but I disagree that it would be out of the blue for Lian to have become/be a hero. 

Also, 




> screw Lian.


Do you hate puppies and sunshine?

----------


## darkseidpwns

> @Darkseidpwns Not really. Before the trash that was _Cry For Justice_, we saw that Roy was already teaching her how to use a bow, and she already had a Speedy costume (Even if at the time, it was just for dress-up) Plus, we saw in Devin Grayson's _Titans_ that in a potential future, Lian actually did grow up to become a super hero, hilariously named, considering who Roy would end up being made friends with, Red Hood. 
> 
> I'm all for Emi joining the TT, but I disagree that it would be out of the blue for Lian to have become/be a hero. 
> 
> Also, 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you hate puppies and sunshine?


It was a kids costume, come on now and TT isn't a potential future, its the present. Its like saying Damian should be Batman now for putting on Bruce's cowl as a toddler and having a future Batman story.
Lian is dead/ doesn't exist and even when she did she had no reason to be a *Teen* Titan, so short of magically producing her out of thin air, aging her up, giving her sufficient skill, there's nothing to be done.

----------


## Assam

> It was a kids costume, come on now and TT isn't a potential future, its the present. Its like saying Damian should be Batman now for putting on Bruce's cowl as a toddler and having a future Batman story.
> Lian is dead/ doesn't exist and even when she did she had no reason to be a *Teen* Titan, so short of magically producing her out of thin air, aging her up, giving her sufficient skill, there's nothing to be done.


Yeah, I acknowledged that it was just a kids costume. 

Plus, despite what the art said, _I_ never said the team needed to be *Teen* Titans, just that it was a neat concept that I'd have liked to seem, and also acknowledged that DC would never, ever do. (Also, Lian isn't dead in either universe, and it remains to be seen if she exists in the current one.) 

Also, Damian himself was magically aged up. If it helps out the story a writer wants to tell, I don't see why it shouldn't be open game on aging characters up  at this point.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Yeah, I acknowledged that it was just a kids costume. 
> 
> Plus, despite what the art said, _I_ never said the team needed to be *Teen* Titans, just that it was a neat concept that I'd have liked to seem, and also acknowledged that DC would never, ever do. (Also, Lian isn't dead in either universe, and it remains to be seen if she exists in the current one.) 
> 
> Also, Damian himself was magically aged up. If it helps out the story a writer wants to tell, I don't see why it shouldn't be open game on aging characters up  at this point.


She's dead in the pre Flashpoint universe, Convergence doesn't matter one bit and in the post Reborn world it matters even less. She doesn't exist in the current universe period.

Not really remotely comparable, Damian wasn't introduced as a toddler who got the magic aging simply so that he could become Robin. Damian didn't change to suit a role or a plot, make Lian a good/great fighter, age her up by multiple times, force her in to a new role and the character might as well be someone else entirely. In that case might as well create a new character or just go with Emi.

----------


## CPSparkles

Emiko is the better fit she's pretty much good to go.

----------


## CPSparkles

This is OOC Dick but who cares

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

There are two types of Brothers

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## pansy

> She's dead in the pre Flashpoint universe, Convergence doesn't matter one bit and in the post Reborn world it matters even less. She doesn't exist in the current universe period.
> 
> Not really remotely comparable, Damian wasn't introduced as a toddler who got the magic aging simply so that he could become Robin. Damian didn't change to suit a role or a plot, make Lian a good/great fighter, age her up by multiple times, force her in to a new role and the character might as well be someone else entirely. In that case might as well create a new character or just go with Emi.


Before Damian Lian's death was the one that made me suffer the most. :Frown:

----------


## RedBird

> New teen Titans


Now THAT is adorable!
This is pretty much what I was expecting from DC by time Damian was a part of a teen or (tween) titans team. :P
I wish Maya could be a part of this, or hell just make more appearances, she was cute too.




> Such a cutie


That fanart is of Jason btw.

----------


## dietrich

> Now THAT is adorable!
> This is pretty much what I was expecting from DC by time Damian was a part of a teen or (tween) titans team. :P
> I wish Maya could be a part of this, or hell just make more appearances, she was cute too.
> 
> 
> That fanart is of Jason btw.


He's still cute

----------


## RedBird

> He's still cute


Of course, agreed  :Big Grin:

----------


## RedBird

> There are two types of Brothers



Hold up, I've got one too

----------


## dietrich

> Hold up, I've got one too


Haha good one. I had one of each growing up. Bros I mean.

----------


## dietrich

> Poor bat kids aside from Tim.


They are need a hug. Everyone of them.

----------


## dietrich

Found this lovely pic of Damian and Kenan 




Celebrating Chinese New Year

----------


## Fergus



----------


## Fergus

Nothing against Lian but I would go for Emiko since Lian is no longer around and isn't trained or anything. If they do bring Lian back I would prefer that she be just a regular kid not a crime fighter. We need some non fighting kids.

----------


## Fergus

Robin meets the future Batman



http://planet-c4.tumblr.com/post/130277632248

----------


## KrustyKid

> 


That bottom one is so crisp, I love it!

----------


## fanfan13

> More progress from Capullo:
> 
> Attachment 51352


What? Damian will show up in Metal?? Now that's surprising... what happened?

I vote for Emiko joining Damian's TT too  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> What? Damian will show up in Metal?? Now that's surprising... what happened?
> 
> I vote for Emiko joining Damian's TT too


Maybe he needs someone to do unsavoury things. After Lazarus and Injustice now Synder [especially at such a critical time for Duke] and that tantrum face I'm giving DC the side eye.
Damian Wayne DC's fall guy.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## fanfan13

> Maybe he needs someone to do unsavoury things. After Lazarus and Injustice now Synder [especially at such a critical time for Duke] and that tantrum face I'm giving DC the side eye.
> Damian Wayne DC's fall guy.


Damian always gets the short end of the stick lately. (2)

----------


## adrikito

> found this lovely pic of damian and kenan 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> celebrating chinese new year


hahahaha.. Strange couple but.. I like both.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian always gets the short end of the stick lately. (2)


It sure does seem like that. I know it just twice but Lazarus and Injustice are pretty big. Honestly Injustice I don't mind now so much. He was already hated for Dick's death so I don't mind that they are going full on bad guy [nothing lost]. Since he is already bad might as well make it entertaining and make him the one everyone is talking about.

Damian is never gonna be Dick. A large no of fans have had a bee in their bonnet from day 1 when the biological son arrived. That's not going to change + the fact that he is so talented which they read as OP + the fact that he is divisive .

He will always have haters I just hope DC doesn't mess with him too much in the main universe and keeps developing in the Animation and possibly the DCEU to keep things balanced

----------


## adrikito

dc maya sister.jpg

SISTER

dc maya batarangs.jpg

Image description: *"Mayaaaargh! Don't use my batarangs!!*

----------


## adrikito

In Metropolis:

dc maya damian john.jpg

I found the images in INSTARIX..

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> New teen Titans


One that is adorable, and two, I'm kind of sad that no one remembers Hal's niece Helen Jordan in theses shots. She'd make an interesting addition being a reality warper of all things, and certainly would cross swords with Damian since she's like her Uncle, except more excitable and has a lot more imagination. 

I mean Emiko and Lian are awesome, just disappointing that everyone thinks of the Arrow Family, or the Wonder Family, or the flash family. I mean most of the GL's are all adults, but it would be nice to have someone close to a Lantern in there and and helping Jon reign in Damian's more aggressive tendencies. Maybe it's just me, I always thought that Helen from the Specter series would have been an interesting friend for Damian to make, since she easily sees into people's emotions and and seems to enjoy teasing others. She would have been about his age too, maybe 12 given that they bumped him up a year and have Jon at 11. She was created, well technically he came out in 1987 as an unknown kid, two or 3 years before him in 02 and 03, so it's a bit sad that these two never got to meet given her uncle and his dad's tumultuous past history together. 

If anything she could be the "Raven" of the group with the mystical stuff and her connection to the more positive end of the magical world of the DCU. I mean how does Damian corral someone who could just change the nature of the world around her to suit her own imagination? That would have been an interesting dynamic.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> It sure does seem like that. I know it just twice but Lazarus and Injustice are pretty big. Honestly Injustice I don't mind now so much. He was already hated for Dick's death so I don't mind that they are going full on bad guy [nothing lost]. Since he is already bad might as well make it entertaining and make him the one everyone is talking about.
> 
> Damian is never gonna be Dick. A large no of fans have had a bee in their bonnet from day 1 when the biological son arrived. That's not going to change + the fact that he is so talented which they read as OP + the fact that he is divisive .
> 
> He will always have haters I just hope DC doesn't mess with him too much in the main universe and keeps developing in the Animation and possibly the DCEU to keep things balanced


One of the main issues will be the question of where will he fit in once he's past the age of say 16, which is when issues with Tim sprung up. Is he to old to be a robin, in that case who is he and what do you have him do? He can't be Nightwing, that's out. Unless he keeps Robin until a point where a new one is made. 

I think one of the reasons they keep using him as the "tool" character is because he's got the Al Ghul in him. They probably would have used Jason in much the same way if they had not killed him. Damian is the "Anti heroic" character in that he's got an edge to him that would make his choices more logical but also more jerkish in the emotional side of things. I'm just hoping that we eventually will get most of the using him as a tool for growing other characters over and done with so that he can grow more. Because right now it's stagnating him to stay in place.

----------


## Alycat

> One of the main issues will be the question of where will he fit in once he's past the age of say 16, which is when issues with Tim sprung up. Is he to old to be a robin, in that case who is he and what do you have him do? He can't be Nightwing, that's out. Unless he keeps Robin until a point where a new one is made. 
> 
> I think one of the reasons they keep using him as the "tool" character is because he's got the Al Ghul in him. They probably would have used Jason in much the same way if they had not killed him. Damian is the "Anti heroic" character in that he's got an edge to him that would make his choices more logical but also more jerkish in the emotional side of things. I'm just hoping that we eventually will get most of the using him as a tool for growing other characters over and done with so that he can grow more. Because right now it's stagnating him to stay in place.


These are some good points. Honestly Damian has a lot against him:

1) he can't age too much without changing Batman
2) What is he out of the Robin role? He can't be Batman or Nightwing without displacing those characters. It's he same problem Tim has and Jason jumped over by dying and coming back better.
3) Damian has a very specific personality and was originally written for a specific purpose. it's cool that he's grown above it but it leaves a problem of what niche is he suppose to fill? Some people say we don't need a similar Batman and Robin so breaking him and Bruce up is good. letting him grow as a character is good too, but how much can he grow before losing what made him special?  Wheres the middle ground for how much of a jerk he is?Even as much as I like Tomasi Damian, he's only entertaining to a certain point and needs an opposite to bounce of .

This is stuff that writers are going to have to work out

----------


## fanfan13

> It sure does seem like that. I know it just twice but Lazarus and Injustice are pretty big. Honestly Injustice I don't mind now so much. He was already hated for Dick's death so I don't mind that they are going full on bad guy [nothing lost]. Since he is already bad might as well make it entertaining and make him the one everyone is talking about.


Well Damian's already taking the spotlight in the latest issues.




> These are some good points. Honestly Damian has a lot against him:
> 
> 1) he can't age too much without changing Batman
> 2) What is he out of the Robin role? He can't be Batman or Nightwing without displacing those characters. It's he same problem Tim has and Jason jumped over by dying and coming back better.
> 3) Damian has a very specific personality and was originally written for a specific purpose. it's cool that he's grown above it but it leaves a problem of what niche is he suppose to fill? Some people say we don't need a similar Batman and Robin so breaking him and Bruce up is good. letting him grow as a character is good too, but how much can he grow before losing what made him special?  Wheres the middle ground for how much of a jerk he is?Even as much as I like Tomasi Damian, he's only entertaining to a certain point and needs an opposite to bounce of .
> 
> This is stuff that writers are going to have to work out


2) Will he ever grow out of his mantle in the near future? When he's still 13 or around?
Idk by now I find it difficult to make up a reason on why he would take off his mantle permanently without aging up his age or not taking the anti-heroic way similar to Jason.

3) I totally agree with your point. I'm reminded of Priest when he said Damian's over if you make him good (I forgot the exact quote, cmiiw). And until now Damian's is the most entertaining and loved when he has someone who's the exact opposite of him to balance off and be his banter-exchange partner (lol).

Anyway I've seen the Casting spoiler and it was nice to see Talia. I didn't know I missed her until I saw her on panel.

----------


## Rac7d*

> One of the main issues will be the question of where will he fit in once he's past the age of say 16, which is when issues with Tim sprung up. Is he to old to be a robin, in that case who is he and what do you have him do? He can't be Nightwing, that's out. Unless he keeps Robin until a point where a new one is made. 
> 
> I think one of the reasons they keep using him as the "tool" character is because he's got the Al Ghul in him. They probably would have used Jason in much the same way if they had not killed him. Damian is the "Anti heroic" character in that he's got an edge to him that would make his choices more logical but also more jerkish in the emotional side of things. I'm just hoping that we eventually will get most of the using him as a tool for growing other characters over and done with so that he can grow more. Because right now it's stagnating him to stay in place.


He jsut turned 13 hes not gonna be ageing again for at least a decade
since that would affect everyone else

----------


## fanfan13

I don't follow Gotham Academy and just picked issue #11 up for Damian and now I'm like...

DAMIAANN

AND

MAPSSSS!!

THEY ARE JUST

TOO CUTE!

*spoilers:*
and looks like we got a new Robin as well XD
*end of spoilers*

----------


## dragons06

> I don't follow Gotham Academy and just picked issue #11 up for Damian and now I'm like...
> 
> DAMIAANN
> 
> AND
> 
> MAPSSSS!!
> 
> THEY ARE JUST
> ...


Yes!!!!!
Definitely my favorite issue for the second semester, Damian and Maps are the best
I swear if they don't get a spin off comic soon, same author and artist would just be icing on the cake.

----------


## Godlike13

Him giving her a mask was basically like him giving her a ring, right? I mean i think so. So let get to the wedding already.

----------


## dietrich

Why would he have any problems changing? Aside from Tim all DC sidekicks have zero issues transforming so not sure why that is even a question anyone would ask.
He's also got Red Bird or they could give him a new name. That or just go by Damian Wayne a few writers have credited him as just that which is really cool. Build that up and he can just go by that.
It's got cache, it's well known, has great appeal than most DC civilian identities because of the Wayne so it would work very well.

Unlike Tim and Jason who were just sidekicks Damian is also the "Son of the Bat" and he already has a title and movie based on that. There's a reason why Tim and Kon didn't get a book despite holding the same mantles. If he's managing to fill two different book concepts I don't see it being a problem later. [Actually his filling 3 since his role in  Nightwing wasn't crime fighter more for emotional feels, witty, humor and banter]

Damian is quite layered and complex which is way Writers are able to do so many different types of stories and why he's pretty much gold with everyone he has been paired up with and the amazing thing is that this already fantastic character is still growing. Cant wait for him to develop further however I don't want him to lose that aristocratic doucheiness or ego. He is a one percenter who was raised to rule the world it wouldn't be real if he was like regular folk. And his parents are pretty much jerky dicks so his faith is sealed.Some maturity and increased care for others feeling's will be welcome though.

I loved Damian and Bruce. it was nice to see Bruce like that and their dynamic was great. It wasn't smooth, They clashed, they struggled, they stumbled but they kept trying cos they love each other. They made mistakes, they forgave, they understood,they adapted because that is family. That is love. Love is never smooth sailing and relationship's are not smooth that's what made the dynamic great for me. It was a welcome change of pace.

Damian will fine the only question is will he be allowed to age? I don't see it in the main Universe. Terry mate I got my eye on your universe if all else fails. :Stick Out Tongue: 

*Ps 

I'm not Implying that Jason or Dick are any less Bruce's sons. I'm talking about how DC and Warner promotes Damian
*

----------


## Aahz

> Damian will fine the only question is will he be allowed to age? I don't see it in the main Universe. Terry mate I got my eye on your universe if all else fails.


I think they should stop ageing the characters up. They have allready to many generations.

----------


## fanfan13

> Him giving her a mask was basically like him giving her a ring, right? I mean i think so. So let get to the wedding already.


LOL like Batman gave a ring to Catwoman? 
I wonder though if it was a spare mask he gave to Maps or the one he wore all along.




> I think they should stop ageing the characters up. They have allready to many generations.


I hope Damian will only ever age up to young adults in elseworlds.

----------


## fanfan13

I saw this panel 



and now I have a big question:

Who is shorter than Damian?

----------


## dietrich

> I saw this panel 
> 
> 
> 
> and now I have a big question:
> 
> Who is shorter than Damian?


Damian's a shortie. I guess he is the shortest of them all.

----------


## dietrich

> I think they should stop ageing the characters up. They have allready to many generations.


Yeah but it would have be cool to watch him grow up but that's the thing about biological kids they age the main character.

----------


## dietrich

After all the hoopla and hate [kinda deserved] it's great to see Wally's new power. It's cool and makes him different from Barry so they were going somewhere with the infamous Damian/Wally incident in Lazarus after all though the manner of getting there was dubious 

I hope this new direction does wonders for Wally and means DC can now do something with him. They clearly don't want him stepping on Barry's thing so great to see them exploring something different with him.

Glad that he's still the fastest man alive.

----------


## fanfan13

> After all the hoopla and hate [kinda deserved] it's great to see Wally's new power. It's cool and makes him different from Barry so they were going somewhere with the infamous Damian/Wally incident in Lazarus after all though the manner of getting there was dubious 
> 
> I hope this new direction does wonders for Wally and means DC can now do something with him. They clearly don't want him stepping on Barry's thing so great to see them exploring something different with him.
> 
> Glad that he's still the fastest man alive.


Now that you mention it I was kinda surprised with his new power too. That's really badass, yeah. I didn't see that coming.

Speaking about Titans, idk, as a whole after TLC, I like Teen Titans more than Titans. For me personally (and not involving my obvious bias towards Damian) Jackson's upcoming story arc just excites me more.

----------


## dietrich

> Now that you mention it I was kinda surprised with his new power too. That's really badass, yeah. I didn't see that coming.
> 
> Speaking about Titans, idk, as a whole after TLC, I like Teen Titans more than Titans. For me personally (and not involving my obvious bias towards Damian) Jackson's upcoming story arc just excites me more.


TT is better. The character development has been great so far. Not so much on Titans and Dick is wasted in it.
Can't wait for Damian's comeuppance. Hope it's not bad and it's at least interesting. 

As bad as TLC was overall it was interesting. As mean as Damian was he was also on point and badass. He was effective, skilled, brutal, unapologetic and interesting. 

And Damian played a key part in what I hope turns out to be a successful the new direction for ginger Wally so bad things can have positives is what I'm saying.

----------


## fanfan13

> TT is better. The character development has been great so far. Not so much on Titans and Dick is wasted in it.
> Can't wait for Damian's comeuppance. Hope it's not bad and it's at least interesting. 
> 
> As bad as TLC was overall it was interesting. As mean as Damian was he was also on point and badass. He was effective, skilled, brutal, unapologetic and interesting. 
> 
> And Damian played a key part in what I hope turns out to be a successful the new direction for ginger Wally so bad things can have positives is what I'm saying.


Yeah I also want to know what kind of "punishment" Percy has for Damian in the future, after reading his tweet, I really really pray to God it won't be as bad as I imagine it's going to be... at least I hope whatever will come will end up in a win-win.

I said "punishment" yet I also don't think him being a leader the way he is right now in TT is all that bad. He takes the team and his position very seriously. Despite the way he formed the team, he never thinks of it as a joke. I remember he said he wants to make the team on par with Justice League (most likely to prove something again to his father that he can do it himself, like how Dick did when he was Robin), he even came up with all the fighting strategies that his team had to train with (yet his team took it as a joke). He's done his very best to create and lead the best Titan team and I can't deny that.

What we mostly have problem with is his approach: being so demanding and pushing his authority, maybe he aims to be respected that way and doesn't realize that's not how you properly build trust and thus build respect as well. His time with the League for years may have been the most influence in his leadership and, to an extent, his time with Bruce does too. It's especially shown when his approach to Wally II was to call him out for his mistake and fire him, to make a point to others on what would happen if someone made a fatal mistake. He's using fear like the League does and I do think he did it subconsciously (or not, idk).

Not to mention that he's still in his early teen. A very socially-awkward one. He is still in that phase when he's finding himself after he's been redeemed and given the freedom to chose what he wants to do.

If I think about it that way, that's an interesting take on Damian's character where he is in a position of power. He definitely has big flaws and I don't think it fully contradicts to his own upbringing. Now he just needs to be intervened and put in place by his team member so that he can see that his approach is not at all working. It will be a mess for sure though I hope it won't be that bad. If that's how Percy will write things then I really look forward to it.

Though I'm afraid if the upcoming Gotham Resistance will interrupt that build up...

----------


## Caivu

More from Metal:

Screenshot_20170713-174905.jpg

----------


## pansy

> More from Metal:
> 
> Screenshot_20170713-174905.jpg


*Mad Bat* :Cool:

----------


## Rac7d*

> Now that you mention it I was kinda surprised with his new power too. That's really badass, yeah. I didn't see that coming.
> 
> Speaking about Titans, idk, as a whole after TLC, I like Teen Titans more than Titans. For me personally (and not involving my obvious bias towards Damian) Jackson's upcoming story arc just excites me more.


I think the diversity of TT helps. Bumblee right now feels like cyborg a token

----------


## fanfan13

> More from Metal:
> 
> Screenshot_20170713-174905.jpg


LOL what is he doing? He can't even see past the steering wheel and the dashboard  :Big Grin: 




> I think the diversity of TT helps. Bumblee right now feels like cyborg a token


Maybe that too. But really the whole traitor thing doesn't really appeal to me.

----------


## fanfan13

I thought Damian would never show up in Metal (that's why he's given Gotham Resistance instead), but with Capullo teasing like this twice I find myself intrigued.

Maybe I will read Metal just because I want to see Damian.

But ugh Dark Days issues are difficult enough for me to grasp and fully understand, I think I will have the same problem with Metal.

----------


## dietrich

> More from Metal:
> 
> Screenshot_20170713-174905.jpg


Look at his happy little face  :Smile: 

 I really love Capullo's noses. Is that weird?

----------


## dietrich

> I thought Damian would never show up in Metal (that's why he's given Gotham Resistance instead), but with Capullo teasing like this twice I find myself intrigued.
> 
> Maybe I will read Metal just because I want to see Damian.
> 
> But ugh Dark Days issues are difficult enough for me to grasp and fully understand, I think I will have the same problem with Metal.


I didn't as well Pretty sure Synder all but confirmed Damian wouldn't be in it a while ago at a con when they announced Metal.

He was aksed about Damian and he just repeated that stuff about 'his son and his struggle using Damian' so this is a change.

I wonder why he changed his plans because Damian wasn't going to be in Metal. Remember we even had a lengthy discussion  here when that interview came out. 

Now I'm intrigued.

I was already getting Metal but this makes it even better.

----------


## dietrich

> I think the diversity of TT helps. Bumblee right now feels like cyborg a token


I miss Cyborg on TT.
The diversity would have been helped more if the book had Jackson and Wally *AT THE SAME TIME* with how things went down it feels like DC can only have one black person in a team at any one point. I wanted to see Wally and Jackson interact hopefully Wally returns once his Deathstroke stint is over.

----------


## fanfan13

> I didn't as well Pretty sure Synder all but confirmed Damian wouldn't be in it a while ago at a con when they announced Metal.
> 
> He was aksed about Damian and he just repeated that stuff about 'his son and his struggle using Damian' so this is a change.
> 
> I wonder why he changed his plans because Damian wasn't going to be in Metal. Remember we even had a lengthy discussion  here when that interview came out. 
> 
> Now I'm intrigued.
> 
> I was already getting Metal but this makes it even better.


I know right? What a surprise. Especially after that interview where Snyder clearly said he wouldn't write Damian. What had happened? Maybe there's a demand inside the editorial? Pressure from fans? Idk. Whatever that is, I'm now intrigued to find out to what extent Snyder and Tynion will use Damian in Metal. Not that I expect something, it's kinda already obvious he will only have a minor supporting appearance or maybe only a background one, 'cause he will have a role in Gotham Resistance.

At least there will finally be a panel or two of him in Batman main (event) book lol. I can't believe I'm this desperate...

Also it's nice of Capullo to tease us with his panel of Damian. Twice. I wonder if that's purely intentional on his side.

----------


## dietrich

> I know right? What a surprise. Especially after that interview where Snyder clearly said he wouldn't write Damian. What had happened? Maybe there's a demand inside the editorial? Pressure from fans? Idk. Whatever that is, I'm now intrigued to find out to what extent Snyder and Tynion will use Damian in Metal. Not that I expect something, it's kinda already obvious he will only have a minor supporting appearance or maybe only a background one, 'cause he will have a role in Gotham Resistance.
> 
> At least there will finally have a panel or two of him in Batman main (event) book lol. I can't believe I'm this desperate...
> 
> Also it's nice of Capullo to tease us with his panel of Damian. Twice. I wonder if that's purely intentional on his side.


It's not the fans cos that hasn't been an issue for time and  Synder didn't buckle to fan pressure in the new 52. I think it's more editorial.

I'm curious to read Bruce and Damian interaction after Thomas and the events in the button.  

*Synder will the 1st writer to write the two together after Bruce met his father. Synder keeps saying Damian reminds him of his son let's see how he writes  this father and son.*

King took it and made Bruce look like an uncaring deadbeat.

----------


## CPSparkles

> More from Metal:
> 
> Screenshot_20170713-174905.jpg


So cool. He looks so happy. Like a kid. 
Shouldn't he accustomed to driving the Batmobile or is he driving something else? 

@dietrich I also think he does cute nose's

----------


## CPSparkles

> It's not the fans cos that hasn't been an issue for time and  Synder didn't buckle to fan pressure in the new 52. I think it's more editorial.
> 
> I'm curious to read Bruce and Damian interaction after Thomas and the events in the button.  
> 
> *Synder will the 1st writer to write the two together after Bruce met his father. Synder keeps saying Damian reminds him of his son let's see how he writes  this father and son.*
> 
> King took it and made Bruce look like an uncaring deadbeat.


Interesting. 

This changes everything I had zero interest in Metal. Was kind of intrigued by the Forge but that passed quickly now it looks like I am getting Metal.

I do remember Synder indicating that Damian wasn't a part of this early on in the year.

----------


## CPSparkles

> One of the main issues will be the question of where will he fit in once he's past the age of say 16, which is when issues with Tim sprung up. Is he to old to be a robin, in that case who is he and what do you have him do? He can't be Nightwing, that's out. Unless he keeps Robin until a point where a new one is made. 
> 
> I think one of the reasons they keep using him as the "tool" character is because he's got the Al Ghul in him. They probably would have used Jason in much the same way if they had not killed him. Damian is the "Anti heroic" character in that he's got an edge to him that would make his choices more logical but also more jerkish in the emotional side of things. I'm just hoping that we eventually will get most of the using him as a tool for growing other characters over and done with so that he can grow more. Because right now it's stagnating him to stay in place.




How do you mean fit? Why is 16 different from 13?

At 16 he can be back working with his dad, move out and do his own thing or stay at home while doing his own thing.
He will need a new name once he passes on the Robin mantle but it doesn't have to be Nightwing. I know he is currently Dick's heir but Dick like Bruce and Clark is a DC staple so pretty sure he would still be using it. 

I don't see why he would suddenly have a problem simply because he has been aged up 3 years.

He is currently 13 and he is doing what Dick and Jason both in their 20's are doing their own thing in the larger DCU outside of Gotham and Bats
Sure he doesn't have his own city like Dick . Yet. 
Damian has  got his own life, crime fighting gig and crime fighting partner [sometimes trinity]that is nothing to do with Robin or Robin duties.


The situation you describe already happened. Batman has taken in a new sidekick Duke.

Damian has been 'fitting' a new role since Rebirth and it has been working very well.


He's also got Wayne in him which makes a double tool.

The fact that he is Bruce's biological son is the main reason why they are using him as there are in Injustice and why they had the Dick accident plot line.
For more emotional impact and extra angst y drama however good writer's shouldn't always resort o such. He also has Wayne in him and Ra's has impeccable manners hence Damian also has those in him. Have him show that sometimes.

----------


## Aahz

> He is currently 13 and he is doing what Dick and Jason both in their 20's are doing their own thing in the larger DCU outside of Gotham and Bats
> Sure he doesn't have his own city like Dick . Yet.


He is more doing what Tim and Dick did in their mid teens, leading the Teen Titans/Young Justice and having team-ups with the respective member of the Superman Family (in Dicks case Jimmy Olsen and Tims Connor).

----------


## fanfan13

> *Synder will the 1st writer to write the two together after Bruce met his father. Synder keeps saying Damian reminds him of his son let's see how he writes  this father and son.*


will they interact though? ;p
besides that I also wonder if Damian will have an interaction with Duke too? Like it's a shame we don't get any follow up after the last issue of Robin War. Even the Batburger scene didn't have the two of them interacted with each other too (mostly because Damian's busy insulting Jason).

----------


## dietrich

I hope he bring's Alfred back and Dick. In this universe did Jason and Damian die? because if they did then Bruce has no reason for not bringing Dick and Alfred back if there are used-to-be-deads walking and talking in universe.


Between Killing Nobody for threatening his family 
Beating the crap out of the Joker with a Crowbar
Killing Zsasz for Alfred
Finding and taking tusk's tusk for Dick
Freeing his clones and giving them a private paradise island to call home

What wouldn't Damian do or give for Family?

Damian has one of the biggest hearts in the family. he cares more than 90% of the Batfamily and he's shown it more in story so why do so many get it wrong when the evidence is there?

----------


## dietrich

> He is more doing what Tim and Dick did in their mid teens, leading the Teen Titans/Young Justice and having team-ups with the respective member of the Superman Family (in Dicks case Jimmy Olsen and Tims Connor).


No he's doing something new. He is doing what Dick and Tim did and he is doing what Jason is currently doing.
I don't recall Dick or Tim in a partnership book.

Supersons like RHATO is a title about a batfamily member and co doing crime fighting stuff and relating.

----------


## dietrich

> will they interact though? ;p
> besides that I also wonder if Damian will have an interaction with Duke too? Like it's a shame we don't get any follow up after the last issue of Robin War. Even the Batburger scene didn't have the two of them interacted with each other too (mostly because Damian's busy insulting Jason).


I guess we'll see for me if Bruce does not put that much stock in his fathers words then it means the whole pearls in alley after Zorro didn't really mean much. He is just a rich dressing as a bat every night punching and hurting bad guys for thrills or his pain comes from elsewhere.

It's a shame they didn't follow up / haven't given us more Duke/Damian interactions.

----------


## adrikito

> More from Metal:
> 
> Attachment 51537


A happy Damian? GOOD... Maybe I will see some metal issues for him, like the Gotham Resistance.

----------


## DragonPiece

Glad Damian has somewhat a role in Metal, is this his first role in a big DC Event?

----------


## pansy

> I hope he bring's Alfred back and Dick. In this universe did Jason and Damian die? because if they did then Bruce has no reason for not bringing Dick and Alfred back if there are used-to-be-deads walking and talking in universe.
> 
> 
> Between Killing Nobody for threatening his family 
> Beating the crap out of the Joker with a Crowbar
> Killing Zsasz for Alfred
> Finding and taking tusk's tusk for Dick
> Freeing his clones and giving them a private paradise island to call home
> 
> ...


is injustice ?

----------


## dietrich

> Glad Damian has somewhat a role in Metal, is this his first role in a big DC Event?


No they was also Blackest Night

----------


## dietrich

> is injustice ?


Yep

.......

----------


## CPSparkles

Bat Brothers

----------


## Alycat

> Yep
> 
> .......


Jason did die but Bruce doesnt know hes back. Most people think he's the guy in these past issues dressed as Batman. Also Damian only unburied Alfred not Dick. Which is going to go poorly, so that's probably why Bruce didnt bring anyone back.

----------


## Aahz

> No he's doing something new. He is doing what Dick and Tim did and he is doing what Jason is currently doing.
> I don't recall Dick or Tim in a partnership book.
> 
> Supersons like RHATO is a title about a batfamily member and co doing crime fighting stuff and relating.


Dick and Jimmy teamed up in World's Finest (they even head their own secret head quater called the eyrie) and Tim and Kon in Superman/Batman.
He is not really doing anything that wasn't done by other Robins before.

----------


## Assam

I don't.jpg

disney dami.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> Dick and Jimmy teamed up in World's Finest (they even head their own secret head quater called the eyrie) and Tim and Kon in Superman/Batman.
> He is not really doing anything that wasn't done by other Robins before.


Was the world's finest a book solely about dick and jimmy?
Was Batman/Superman just about Tim and Kon?

Is RHATO just about Jason and the Outlaws?
Is Supersons just about Damian and Jon? 

See the  difference?

Like I said before Supersons might have Robin and Superboy but it is really about the sons of Batman and Superman. Damian when he stops being Robin would still be the son of batman that is the 'fit'.

----------


## dietrich

> I don't.jpg
> 
> disney dami.jpg


Awwww yeah you go ahead and teach him Disney Cass.

----------


## fanfan13

Eh, I think no matter what goodness Damian does in Injustice, he'll always be hated.
I believe I saw some fans still getting mad when Damian put Alfred's body in Lazarus Pit. Leave Alfred alone, they said. And a lot of them want this Damian dead already.

----------


## fanfan13

Glad to see Teen Titans vol 1: Damian Knows Best made it to top 10 in June 2017.

http://blog.comichron.com/2017/07/ju...nst-giant.html

----------


## Alycat

> Eh, I think no matter what goodness Damian does in Injustice, he'll always be hated.
> I believe I saw some fans still getting mad when Damian put Alfred's body in Lazarus Pit. Leave Alfred alone, they said. And a lot of them want this Damian dead already.


Tbf the way he's done it so far does seem pretty gross and it's probably going to come out terribly like these things tend to do. My main question is why just Alfred. Why does Injustice hate Dick so much  :Frown:

----------


## fanfan13

> Tbf the way he's done it so far does seem pretty gross and it's probably going to come out terribly like these things tend to do. My main question is why just Alfred. Why does Injustice hate Dick so much


Yeah I agree with you and I believe for sure it will end up badly. If Alfred is indeed alive again, it won't be the same Alfred and Damian will be more hated again for turning Alfred like that, even though Damian has genuine reason to bring Alfred back. Injusice also hates Damian so much.

Idk about Dick. It's a shame they seem to forget about him. I don't have remaining trust for this series (yet somehow I keep reading it, ugh)

----------


## fanfan13

> It's a shame they didn't follow up / haven't given us more Duke/Damian interactions.




Yeah it's unfortunate. They seem to have the potential of having good dynamic based on that page alone. So far in my knowledge Duke's interaction with the Robins has mostly been with Dick (cmiiw).




> I don't.jpg
> 
> disney dami.jpg


Now I want to see Damian and Cass interactions in Rebirth. Both Cass and Steph are the sisters Damian need the most.

----------


## Aahz

> Was the world's finest a book solely about dick and jimmy?
> Was Batman/Superman just about Tim and Kon?


I don't see why it matters if it was a solo book.

My point was only that the other Robins had teams and team ups out side of Gotham in their teens as well and not only in their 20s.

And I don't really think that Damian is doing is really that independent as Dick and Jason are as Nightwing and Red Hood, since it seems at least in Super Sons that Bruce and Clark are still around, and in Super Sons Damian seems still to live in  Wayne Manor.

----------


## dietrich

> I don't see why it matters if it was a solo book.
> 
> My point was only that the other Robins had teams and team ups out side of Gotham in their teens as well and not only in their 20s.
> 
> And I don't really think that Damian is doing is really that independent as Dick and Jason are as Nightwing and Red Hood, since it seems at least in Super Sons that Bruce and Clark are still around, and in Super Sons Damian seems still to live in  Wayne Manor.


You really should read the original comment by @Darkspellmaster and @Alycat to can context

Damian is 13 where do you expect him to be living? 

The discussion is what will Damian do when he is 16 and stops being Robin. What would his role be where does he fit.

Our point is that Damian aside from being Robin is also the biological son of batman which is how he got the supersons gig and that doesn't change.

When I say he is doing what Dick and Jason are doing I mean he has a book independent of the Robin role

Nightwing is a title based on Dick's new id after Robin
RHATO is a title based on Jason's Identity after Robin 
Supersons is a title based on Damian's identity as the son of Batman

----------


## dietrich

> Tbf the way he's done it so far does seem pretty gross and it's probably going to come out terribly like these things tend to do. My main question is why just Alfred. Why does Injustice hate Dick so much


How was it gross?

----------


## dietrich

> Eh, I think no matter what goodness Damian does in Injustice, he'll always be hated.
> I believe I saw some fans still getting mad when Damian put Alfred's body in Lazarus Pit. Leave Alfred alone, they said. And a lot of them want this Damian dead already.




Damian is the Kanye West of the DCU.

----------


## dietrich

> Glad to see Teen Titans vol 1: Damian Knows Best made it to top 10 in June 2017.
> 
> http://blog.comichron.com/2017/07/ju...nst-giant.html


That's really great news.

----------


## adrikito

> glad to see teen titans vol 1: Damian knows best made it to top 10 in june 2017.
> 
> http://blog.comichron.com/2017/07/ju...nst-giant.html


good.. Very good.




> I want to see Damian and Cass interactions in Rebirth. Both Cass and Steph are the sisters Damian need the most.


I want this too.  :Wink:

----------


## fanfan13

> How was it gross?


I don't know about Alycat but I personally think the way Damian did it was just no. Maybe he has his own agenda which is to resurrect Alfred, but at the same time he did it also to bait Bruce and giving way for Ra's' allies to execute their plan. Plus, we literally got a panel of Damian carrying a decaying Alfred's corpse in visual and no matter how I see it and who that is that's just gross.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## dietrich

> I don't know about Alycat but I personally think the way Damian did it was just no. Maybe he has his own agenda which is to resurrect Alfred, but at the same time he did it also to bait Bruce and giving way for Ra's' allies to execute their plan. Plus, we literally got a panel of Damian carrying a decaying Alfred's corpse in visual and no matter how I see it and who that is that's just gross.


The way he did it was brilliant. He is a Bad guy he managed to get Alfred, stick it to Bruce and execute their plans it's 3 for 3.
I don't mind him carrying a dead corpse we've seen other's heroes do it. Do you think Bruce would have an issue carrying his dead's parents corpse or Damian's?
Damian isn't the 1st bafamily member to try to raise the dead in the pit they all get a pass. When they do it it's owww they are so torn up when Damian does it it's pitchforks at dawn

Haters can suck it Damian delivered on evil genius mode this issue and I've decided to embrace it.

I know you are not a haters fanfan.

----------


## dietrich

Just discovered DC universe abridged on youtube the episodes featuring Damian are awesome

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sofopkyNwSA
 Check it out the court of owls.

Damian gets introduced in https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1u3D8TEZ2Pk&t=390s

----------


## dietrich

> 


This is so cute.

----------


## Assam

> Just discovered DC universe abridged on youtube the episodes featuring Damian are awesome
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sofopkyNwSA
>  Check it out the court of owls.
> 
> Damian gets introduced in https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1u3D8TEZ2Pk&t=390s


I bloody love DC Abridged Universe. The early episodes of YJ Abridged are a bit rough, but everything they've made since is gold. (Relevant here: Their take on Damian is gold).  Also, the voices they have for Bruce and Dick are the ones I actually hear now when I'm reading books with them. They fit that well for me.

----------


## dietrich

> I bloody love DC Abridged Universe. The early episodes of YJ Abridged are a bit rough, but everything they've made since is gold. (Relevant here: Their take on Damian is gold).  Also, the voices they have for Bruce and Dick are the ones I actually hear now when I'm reading books with them. They fit that well for me.


I think Alfred is my fav out of it all.

Same here with the voices. I just discovered the channel and love it to bits.

----------


## Fergus

> I saw this panel 
> 
> 
> 
> and now I have a big question:
> 
> Who is shorter than Damian?


What issue is this from?

----------


## adrikito

> What issue is this from?


Gotham Academy second semester 11(the chapter of this week), one of the last pages..

----------


## fanfan13

> Haters can suck it Damian delivered on evil genius mode this issue and I've decided to embrace it.
> 
> I know you are not a haters fanfan.


Good for you then.

and LOL no worries. Even fellow fans can have different taste.




> Just discovered DC universe abridged on youtube the episodes featuring Damian are awesome
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sofopkyNwSA
>  Check it out the court of owls.
> 
> Damian gets introduced in https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1u3D8TEZ2Pk&t=390s


I've never watched any. Gotta check that one to know what it is all about.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## fanfan13

> 


I love this so much!




> Snyder is writing Damian again so it may be great news or the end of the world for others. How do you think will Snyder use Damian in Metal?
> 
> https://twitter.com/Ssnyder1835/stat...93008205520898


Well what I know he'll be driving a car!

Though I'm curious what's the meaning of the song Snyder mentioned.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> 


The faces are brilliant. Look at poor Jon.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> Just discovered DC universe abridged on youtube the episodes featuring Damian are awesome
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sofopkyNwSA
>  Check it out the court of owls.
> 
> Damian gets introduced in https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1u3D8TEZ2Pk&t=390s


I love DC universe abridged.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I love this so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Well what I know he'll be driving a car!
> 
> Though I'm curious what's the meaning of the song Snyder mentioned.


Not sure what the song is about. Maybe Damian is about to find out he's not so tough going by the theme

----------


## CPSparkles

So it looks like Editorial really did change things last minute in Lazarus contract check out these two covers for Supersons #6

----------


## CPSparkles

The preview for Supersons #6

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## Fergus

> So it looks like Editorial really did change things last minute in Lazarus contract check out these two covers for Supersons #6


Jesus that is just lazy.

----------


## Fergus

> The preview for Supersons #6


This book is just pure fun. I wonder what the deal is with the bloke at the start?
Are those gonna come to life/

----------


## Fergus

> Not sure what the song is about. Maybe Damian is about to find out he's not so tough going by the theme


You think You're tough by Hunx&His Punx is a song about being in love when you don't want to be

Here are the lyrics


*You think you're tough
Well I don't care
I think you're gross, people know this everywhere
You make me sick
So why do I ask
That when we're alone that you take off that mask

You think you're smart
Well I disagree
I peeped your test and got the answers for free
Take me for a fool?
Why yes you do
So how come when I close my eyes all I can see is you?

Oh god, what have I done?
Oh no, what have I become?
Am I in love?

Oh shit, I hate myself for falling for someone who's tough
I swear I hated you, thought you were gross, now I'm the fool
You were my nemesis, never thought we could coexist
Am I in love? Am I in love?
Am I in love? Am I in love?
Am I in love with someone who thinks they're tough?﻿*

----------


## Red obin

> 


Story and Words? :Stick Out Tongue: Are they joking or did they forget the word script or dialogue or anything!

Really like the preview, first page is intriguing and second page continues the superman editorial's assault on batman!

----------


## rui no onna

> Story and Words?Are they joking or did they forget the word script or dialogue or anything!
> 
> Really like the preview, first page is intriguing and second page continues the superman editorial's assault on batman!


Guessing joking. This was funnier/more irreverent.  :Smile:

----------


## adrikito

> So it looks like Editorial really did change things last minute in Lazarus contract check out these two covers for Supersons #6


I saw this before.. Maybe before or a little after Lazarus Contract.. Without Damian talking.

----------


## Red obin

> Guessing joking. This was funnier/more irreverent.


JL3K is still the best-the credits told a story.
Screen Shot 2017-07-16 at 20.29.51.jpgScreen Shot 2017-07-16 at 20.30.03.jpgScreen Shot 2017-07-16 at 20.31.39.jpg

----------


## rui no onna

> JL3K is still the best-the credits told a story.
> Screen Shot 2017-07-16 at 20.29.51.jpgScreen Shot 2017-07-16 at 20.30.03.jpgScreen Shot 2017-07-16 at 20.31.39.jpg


Love the credits for Turning Point.  :Smile:

----------


## fanfan13

> So it looks like Editorial really did change things last minute in Lazarus contract check out these two covers for Supersons #6


I have no idea on the process of producing a comic issue, it's just as soon as I saw the change on the cover I was thinking, does it mean that the script also originally had Wally in it before Tomasi had to adapt to the TLC's aftermath? and eventually Jimenez also had to redraw his panels?




> JL3K is still the best-the credits told a story.
> Screen Shot 2017-07-16 at 20.29.51.jpgScreen Shot 2017-07-16 at 20.30.03.jpgScreen Shot 2017-07-16 at 20.31.39.jpg


wow the last one is GOLD!
editor = yells at writer, artist, colorist, and letterer
group editor = yells at editor

----------


## oasis1313

Starfire really has no business on this team.  She's like a den mother now.  Leadership of the Titans belongs to DAMIAN.

----------


## scary harpy

> Starfire really has no business on this team.  She's like a den mother now.  Leadership of the Titans belongs to DAMIAN.


Exactly.

She's the adult.

----------


## fanfan13

*TEEN TITANS #13*
Written by BENJAMIN PERCY
Art by MIRKA ANDOLFO
Cover by DAN MORA
Variant covers by CHAD HARDIN
Retailers: This issue will ship with two covers. Please see the order form for details. Includes a code for a free digital download of this issue.
“HARD TARGET”! Still recovering from the events of DARK DAYS: METAL, the Teen Titans decide they need a day off…but their plans are soon interrupted when the one and only Green Arrow demands that his younger sister Emiko join the team! Are the Teen Titans about to get a new member? Or will Emiko Queen be Damian’s undoing?
On sale OCTOBER 25 • 32 pg, FC, $3.99 US • RATED T


...

OH MY GOD! Am I really seeing this??
If Emiko will be the source of Damian's misery then I'M IN!!!

----------


## Aioros22

Time for the big man put some sense to those kids. 

And Starfire.

----------


## Assam

> OH MY GOD! Am I really seeing this??
> If Emiko will be the source of Damian's misery then I'M IN!!!


I freaking love Emi (My favorite Post-Flashpoint character aside from Jessica Cruz) and seeing her and Damian butt heads is going to be delightful. Neither of these two are gonna take ANY of the ether's crap.

----------


## Aioros22

My money`s on Emiko. Best addition to GA lore in a good while and Shado was always awesome from the start. She`s cooler than Shiva in my book.

----------


## fanfan13

> I freaking love Emi (My favorite Post-Flashpoint character aside from Jessica Cruz) and seeing her and Damian butt heads is going to be delightful. Neither of these two are gonna take ANY of the ether's crap.


I love Damian so much but I totally can't wait to see Emiko along with Starfire and Beast Boy screw Damian up!

----------


## Fergus

> I love Damian so much but I totally can't wait to see Emiko along with Starfire and Beast Boy screw Damian up!


Great o have Emiko on board but why exactly does Damian need to be Screwed up? Nu Wally deserved to be fired.Any teen would does not understand stranger danger or who fall as easily as he did has no place on the team. He has no place being a hero because it show he has no common sense.

Just because people are calling for Damian's blood doesn't mean doesn't mean he did wrong. However if it means that haters and people who have dropped the book pick it up out of spite just to see his undoing then I'm on board.
TT has been doing well but it never hurts to move up the leader board.

----------


## Fergus

> *TEEN TITANS #13*
> Written by BENJAMIN PERCY
> Art by MIRKA ANDOLFO
> Cover by DAN MORA
> Variant covers by CHAD HARDIN
> Retailers: This issue will ship with two covers. Please see the order form for details. Includes a code for a free digital download of this issue.
> “HARD TARGET”! Still recovering from the events of DARK DAYS: METAL, the Teen Titans decide they need a day off…but their plans are soon interrupted when the one and only Green Arrow demands that his younger sister Emiko join the team! Are the Teen Titans about to get a new member? Or will Emiko Queen be Damian’s undoing?
> On sale OCTOBER 25 • 32 pg, FC, $3.99 US • RATED T
> 
> ...


This is beautiful art.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Great o have Emiko on board but why exactly does Damian need to be Screwed up? Nu Wally deserved to be fired.Any teen would does not understand stranger danger or who fall as easily as he did has no place on the team. He has no place being a hero because it show he has no common sense.
> 
> Just because people are calling for Damian's blood doesn't mean doesn't mean he did wrong. However if it means that haters and people who have dropped the book pick it up out of spite just to see his undoing then I'm on board.
> TT has been doing well but it never hurts to move up the leader board.


Have to agree Damian was right in firing Wally though he could have been nicer in TLC but yeah I don't fault him. Everyone makes mistakes but Wally was reckless and too naive.

----------


## CPSparkles

Talon Damian

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Nightwing and the Supersons

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Tim fighting

----------


## Assam

> 


Well that's just great. Now I have to match up _everyone_ in the BatFam to someone from My Hero Academia.

----------


## Aioros22

> Great o have Emiko on board but why exactly does Damian need to be Screwed up? Nu Wally deserved to be fired.Any teen would does not understand stranger danger or who fall as easily as he did has no place on the team. He has no place being a hero because it show he has no common sense.
> 
> Just because people are calling for Damian's blood doesn't mean doesn't mean he did wrong. However if it means that haters and people who have dropped the book pick it up out of spite just to see his undoing then I'm on board.
> TT has been doing well but it never hurts to move up the leader board.


You`re being overly defensive over readers enjoying the prospect of Damian interacting with someone who`s even more stoic and stern than Damian is.

----------


## pansy

> This is beautiful art.


This is pure gold. Will we see them in normal clothes?

----------


## adrikito

> *TEEN TITANS #13*
> Written by BENJAMIN PERCY
> Art by MIRKA ANDOLFO
> Cover by DAN MORA
> Variant covers by CHAD HARDIN
> Retailers: This issue will ship with two covers. Please see the order form for details. Includes a code for a free digital download of this issue.
> “HARD TARGET”! Still recovering from the events of DARK DAYS: METAL, the Teen Titans decide they need a day off…but their plans are soon interrupted when the one and only Green Arrow demands that his younger sister Emiko join the team! Are the Teen Titans about to get a new member? Or will Emiko Queen be Damian’s undoing?
> On sale OCTOBER 25 • 32 pg, FC, $3.99 US • RATED T


TOO SOON BUT.. I am not surprised for that... I imaginated her as member in the past.

----------


## Fergus

> TOO SOON BUT.. I am not surprised for that... I imaginated her as member in the past.


You know I don't think Emiko is joining. Percy did say that way back that the book will feature a revolving roster of guest heroes.

----------


## adrikito

> You know I don't think Emiko is joining. Percy did say that way back that the book will feature a revolving roster of guest heroes.


OK.. It doesn´t matter if she can´t join the team.. I prefer another people here..

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and kidLoki

----------


## adrikito

> damian and kidloki


who is kidloki? I only know the loki of marvel...

----------


## CPSparkles

> who is kidloki? I only know the loki of marvel...


It's the same guy just a kid version.

----------


## adrikito

> It's the same guy just a kid version.


OK.. thanks.

----------


## Fergus

> 


This is some beautiful art Sparkles.

----------


## Fergus

> Nightwing and the Supersons



What is it with the Batboys and dressing up as girls I've noticed this on all the different appreciation threads. Is it really that popular a trope for a large number of fans?

----------


## dietrich

Supersons was okay. Enjoyed it though not as much as previous issues. Damian is propping Jon up and that's not cool. He was especially OC and too young in this issue.

The twist was so funny though and I felt sorry for Jon.

Injustice was good the best thing being the writers giving a massive F**k you to all readers and fans who call Damian an entitled little shit. It was satisfying to see them flat out say that his isn't and stick it to them on panel in a story those fans paid good money for. Word of God folks

----------


## dietrich

> What is it with the Batboys and dressing up as girls I've noticed this on all the different appreciation threads. Is it really that popular a trope for a large number of fans?


I've been noticing this around the web more and more recently.

----------


## darkseidpwns

Damian will be in Shadow/Batman out in fall, it is the sequel to Batman/Shadow.

----------


## adrikito

> 


amazing images.




> Damian will be in Shadow/Batman out in fall, it is the sequel to Batman/Shadow.


Excellent, batman and robin together again.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian will be in Shadow/Batman out in fall, it is the sequel to Batman/Shadow.


That's really cool welcome any stories that feature Batman and Robin or Bruce and Damian however a little worried between Lazarus, today's Supersons and the upcoming TT I am unsure what direction DC is heading with Damian. He seems to be the fall guy or the prop guy.Taking a whipping or regressing to develop other's.

It was good to have the Injustice writers have his back in today's issue but they as well are inconsistent with his portrayal. I wish we had a clear indication of what DC's plans for him are.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Supersons was okay. Enjoyed it though not as much as previous issues. Damian is propping Jon up and that's not cool. He was especially OC and too young in this issue.
> 
> The twist was so funny though and I felt sorry for Jon.
> 
> Injustice was good the best thing being the writers giving a massive F**k you to all readers and fans who call Damian an entitled little shit. It was satisfying to see them flat out say that his isn't and stick it to them on panel in a story those fans paid good money for. Word of God folks


I loved Starfire's is he your older brother burn in Supersons and great to see Tomasi dig out such an old villain.

The best thing about Injustice aside from the writers going all meta on naysayers was seeing Damian's affection and love for Alfred. Also Plastic man.

----------


## CPSparkles

> That's really cool welcome any stories that feature Batman and Robin or Bruce and Damian however a little worried between Lazarus, today's Supersons and the upcoming TT I am unsure what direction DC is heading with Damian. He seems to be the fall guy or the prop guy.Taking a whipping or regressing to develop other's.
> 
> It was good to have the Injustice writers have his back in today's issue but they as well are inconsistent with his portrayal. I wish we had a clear indication of what DC's plans for him are.


His characterisations have been all over the place but still looking forward to Gotham Resistance, Metal and this new Shadow/Batman.
Also fingers crossed for a good resolution in BB.

----------


## dietrich

The Shadow/Batman

----------


## dietrich

Batman and The Shadow, two of comics most iconic characters, will again join forces this October as Dynamite Entertainment, DC Entertainment, and Conde Nast partner for a brand new, six-issue crossover event that will unite historys most well-known vigilantes. Writer Steve Orlando (Batman/The Shadow, Justice League of America) and artist Giovanni Timpano (The Shadow, Transformers) will team to tell a tale of noir, mortality and generational heroes and villains, set to hit stores October 4th!

----------


## adrikito

Thank you for the preview.

Finally I am happy with Damian after the last page of supersons last chapter..

----------


## dietrich

> Thank you for the preview.
> 
> Finally I am happy with Damian after the last page of supersons last chapter..


You're welcome
This weeks Supersons was kind of disappointing not happy with how Damian was made too child like.

----------


## Alycat

> I loved Starfire's is he your older brother burn in Supersons and great to see Tomasi dig out such an old villain.
> 
> The best thing about Injustice aside from the writers going all meta on naysayers was seeing Damian's affection and love for Alfred. Also Plastic man.


Injustice is way to inconsistent with Damian though.  He was exactly all those criticisms in the first injustice story.   Also they never show his love for Dick.

----------


## Assam

> This weeks Supersons was kind of disappointing not happy with how Damian was made too child like.


What did they have him say/do?

----------


## reni344

In non-comic related news just saw this on my twitter feed and I want one so badly :Big Grin: 

https://twitter.com/kikakuguys/statu...45387163148288

----------


## fanfan13

I don't know. I am one of those fans who like to see Damian acting like a child. Like, he's finally open to show his child-like emotions.
and I love that despite what he says, he definitely enjoys being in Jon's company.

Though I do agree that Damian's characterization is all over the place, yet at the same time I can't also deny that I still see some similarities between Tomasi's Damian and Percy's Damian. It's just the way the other characters react to Damian's antics is what makes Damian feels so different between both titles. Seeley's Damian was a different case, but perhaps I can justify it as because he's with Dick. King's Damian was funny, despite the circumstances, I enjoyed it. 

Other than those, I don't really care that much.




> What did they have him say/do?


Damian's just enjoying his "missions" with Jon, I guess.




> In non-comic related news just saw this on my twitter feed and I want one so badly
> 
> https://twitter.com/kikakuguys/statu...45387163148288


Wow, that figure is good!

----------


## rui no onna

> In non-comic related news just saw this on my twitter feed and I want one so badly
> 
> https://twitter.com/kikakuguys/statu...45387163148288


That looks awesome. Hope it's not too expensive.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

It says DC Super Sons. Wonder if they'll have a Jon/Krypto set, too.  :Smile:

----------


## fanfan13

> That looks awesome. Hope it's not too expensive. 
> 
> It says DC Super Sons. Wonder if they'll have a Jon/Krypto set, too.


well



I took it from the same twitter.

----------


## rui no onna

> well
> 
> 
> 
> I took it from the same twitter.


Ooh, nice.  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> What did they have him say/do?


He was busting people for Jaywalking in a very threatening manner and basically acting like it was his 1st night out. Jon was more like the seasoned crime fighter.
Damian is brash and does rush into things at times but he is also the type of boy who would think certain things were beneath him. I don't see him concerned with people walking their pets and I don't see him having so little care for animals in danger. The boy has a literal zoo in that Batcave

He was also mean to Jon which is in character.

----------


## dietrich

> In non-comic related news just saw this on my twitter feed and I want one so badly
> 
> https://twitter.com/kikakuguys/statu...45387163148288


Oh that's sweet but why Ace not Titus? Titus forget GG and went to Apokolips he's Damian's dog and he is much cooler than Ace the bat hound.

----------


## dietrich

> well
> 
> 
> 
> I took it from the same twitter.


That is nice

----------


## dietrich

> I don't know. I am one of those fans who like to see Damian acting like a child. Like, he's finally open to show his child-like emotions.
> and I love that despite what he says, he definitely enjoys being in Jon's company.
> 
> Though I do agree that Damian's characterization is all over the place, yet at the same time I can't also deny that I still see some similarities between Tomasi's Damian and Percy's Damian. It's just the way the other characters react to Damian's antics is what makes Damian feels so different between both titles. Seeley's Damian was a different case, but perhaps I can justify it as because he's with Dick. King's Damian was funny, despite the circumstances, I enjoyed it. 
> 
> Other than those, I don't really care that much.


Child like emotions are fine except Damian is a teenager. I would like Damian acting his age but in Supersons he is written like he is Jon's age. Compare this Damian to Tomasi's Damian in B&R that Damian would never have a girly fight with Jon. That Damian won't even know how to do that.

You can't just toss a character's background out to suit the story. Damian might show some emotion with Jon but he is still an abused conditioned man teen that doesn't go away without intensive therapy.

----------


## oasis1313

I want a Bat-Cow inaction figure.

----------


## dietrich

> I want a Bat-Cow inaction figure.


Seconded. I would buy that in a heartbeat.

----------


## Alycat

> You're welcome
> This weeks Supersons was kind of disappointing not happy with how Damian was made too child like.


Agreed. Also really hoping they interact with other members of each others families soon. Like Kara or Dick. As much as I like the book, I hope they can keep the premise fun and fresh.

----------


## oasis1313

> Seconded. I would buy that in a heartbeat.


AND a Goliath.

----------


## Fergus

> The Shadow/Batman


I'm down for this. That page with Damian descending is very sweet.

----------


## Fergus

> Agreed. Also really hoping they interact with other members of each others families soon. Like Kara or Dick. As much as I like the book, I hope they can keep the premise fun and fresh.


This issue so far has been the weakest but still enjoyed it. How big was old man Robin's head and that gut lol
Also old man Robin
old man Logan

Dick and Kara do need to turn up along with others ie where's Maya?

----------


## Fergus

> Supersons was okay. Enjoyed it though not as much as previous issues. Damian is propping Jon up and that's not cool. He was especially OC and too young in this issue.
> 
> The twist was so funny though and I felt sorry for Jon.
> 
> Injustice was good the best thing being the writers giving a massive F**k you to all readers and fans who call Damian an entitled little shit. It was satisfying to see them flat out say that his isn't and stick it to them on panel in a story those fans paid good money for. Word of God folks


Injustice was touching and yes couldn't help but chuckle at the obvious diss now they have to work at showing that he is multi faceted just like main universe Damian.

----------


## darkseidpwns

Any continuation on Damian's sisters story and the fake Batman?

----------


## Fergus

> In non-comic related news just saw this on my twitter feed and I want one so badly
> 
> https://twitter.com/kikakuguys/statu...45387163148288


More for the collection. Speaking of figures just saw the mock up for the jason Ikemen handsome man series and upon further investigation found out that there's going to be one for each of the main Batmales including Damian who really isn't  a man yet but still something to look forward to.



Questionable pose but we'll see.
The Dick and Jason ones look brilliant

----------


## dietrich

> More for the collection. Speaking of figures just saw the mock up for the jason Ikemen handsome man series and upon further investigation found out that there's going to be one for each of the main Batmales including Damian who really isn't  a man yet but still something to look forward to.
> 
> 
> 
> Questionable pose but we'll see.
> The Dick and Jason ones look brilliant


I don't think the others are definite yet it all depends on how well the Dick Grayson version does. If Dick sells well the series gets the go ahead.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I don't think the others are definite yet it all depends on how well the Dick Grayson version does. If Dick sells well the series gets the go ahead.


the jason sample has been previewed
Dick will proably sell well he DC resident Bishounen

Damian inlucsion in this is a bit odd but I hope they do not do him last, jason and tim slaes wont be strong and that may hurt his chances

----------


## CPSparkles

> Injustice is way to inconsistent with Damian though.  He was exactly all those criticisms in the first injustice story.   Also they never show his love for Dick.


He always showed love and humility where Alfred is concerned and you saw shades of the fact that he was more than a brat in the 1st injustice.
In Injustice 2 he has shown both in the game play and panel that he has plenty of hearty and is far from entitled or shitty. In fact I challenge you to show even one example of him being entitled in Injustice.

In the main verse he started off entitled but then grew past that to become one of the most selfless and caring in the core family being the 1st Robin to willingly give his life to save the innocent and the only one to do so twice.

Current Injustice Damian isn't an entitled little **** and the main verse hasn't been that in years now I just hope the Injustice writers keep developing and growing him. He is a complex and interesting bad guy in Injustice but he could be better and I hope they show his love for Dick. I don't know why they haven't so far.

----------


## CPSparkles

> More for the collection. Speaking of figures just saw the mock up for the jason Ikemen handsome man series and upon further investigation found out that there's going to be one for each of the main Batmales including Damian who really isn't  a man yet but still something to look forward to.
> 
> 
> 
> Questionable pose but we'll see.
> The Dick and Jason ones look brilliant


Just saw the Dick model it looks amazing

----------


## CPSparkles

> In non-comic related news just saw this on my twitter feed and I want one so badly
> 
> https://twitter.com/kikakuguys/statu...45387163148288


This is awesome and yeah it should have been Titus but no matter.

----------


## CPSparkles

> The Shadow/Batman


This is a surprise. I guess now I have to pick up the 1st Batman/The Shadow title

----------


## darkseidpwns

Previews foe TT and Batman Beyond are out,would post them but I'm on mobile.

----------


## Fergus

> Previews foe TT and Batman Beyond are out,would post them but I'm on mobile.


Thanks man i'll go forth and seek them out.

----------


## Fergus



----------


## darkseidpwns

No problem,Beyond is dated for last week for some reason. Its on GWW.com

----------


## Fergus

The previews 

[IMG]https://***********/thegww.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/BMB_10_1.jpg?fit=1000%2C1537[/IMG]




[IMG]https://***********/thegww.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/BMB_10_3.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Fergus

[IMG]https://***********/thegww.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/BMB_10_4.jpg?fit=1000%2C1537[/IMG]

----------


## Alycat

"I won that battle" Hmmmmmmm

----------


## Fergus

Beyond has me the most excited. I really like Jurgens Damian
That suit looks like it is really affecting Terry.

I see Wally is back on the team with the TT.

----------


## Godlike13

I could never stand McGinnis.

----------


## Fergus

> I could never stand McGinnis.


He's grown on me a bit but I dislike the Beyond Verse.

----------


## dietrich

Posted by Patrick Gleason



Awww no Titus? He’s Damian’s dog & Ace is Bruce’s. Regardless, this sculpt based off my design looks killer! Can’t wait #titusthedamidog #damianwayne #robin #robinsonofbatman #patrickgleason #batman #batfam #batfamily #supersons #acethebathound #kotobukiya #toyphotography #actionfigures



Wow! Where would I be without you guys? Thx to @triplej18 who found and tagged me on this sweet Robin Hot Wheels car with my artwork from Robin Son of Batman! I feel like a kid again with a HUGE gap toothed grin! No luck tracking one down for myself but I won’t give up…I must find one! #robinsonofbatman #damianwayne #supersons #damianwayne #patrickgleason #hotwheelscollectors #hotwheelscharactercars #dccomics #batman #batfamily #batfam

----------


## dietrich

> the jason sample has been previewed
> Dick will proably sell well he DC resident Bishounen
> 
> Damian inlucsion in this is a bit odd but I hope they do not do him last, jason and tim slaes wont be strong and that may hurt his chances


I believe the Nightwing will sell well. I think the Reds will also do well [well depending on the price] since the series seem to fit what tumbler obsessed masses love

----------


## dietrich

> [IMG]https://***********/thegww.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/BMB_10_4.jpg?fit=1000%2C1537[/IMG]


So noble I like this Damian. A. Lot.

----------


## dietrich

> 


Luke I am your Father dum dum dum.

----------


## pansy

> I could never stand McGinnis.


Terry should have stayed in the cartoons.

----------


## Alycat

> the jason sample has been previewed
> Dick will proably sell well he DC resident Bishounen
> 
> Damian inlucsion in this is a bit odd but I hope they do not do him last, jason and tim slaes wont be strong and that may hurt his chances


What are you talking about? Jason is very popular. He should sell just fine.

----------


## dragons06

http://www.cbr.com/grant-morrison-ch...B-P&view=lista
Grant Morrison and Christ burnham dream team is back for more Damian goodness  :Smile: 
I shocked no one is talking about this, maybe I just missed that conversation part, really pumped for this ^^

----------


## pansy

> http://www.cbr.com/grant-morrison-ch...B-P&view=lista
> Grant Morrison and Christ burnham dream team is back for more Damian goodness 
> I shocked no one is talking about this, maybe I just missed that conversation part, really pumped for this ^^


tumblr_inline_osbvkwlQkh1t4a2j2_540.jpgdid not expect this. Comics Gods to him a robin.

----------


## Rac7d*

> What are you talking about? Jason is very popular. He should sell just fine.


Have the outlaw comic sales been better?  I just dont think he will do as well as Dick and Damian figures Then again I dont know what DC considers good anyway.

----------


## dietrich

> http://www.cbr.com/grant-morrison-ch...B-P&view=lista
> Grant Morrison and Christ burnham dream team is back for more Damian goodness 
> I shocked no one is talking about this, maybe I just missed that conversation part, really pumped for this ^^


Just heard the news. This is going to be mind blowing.
Arkham Asylum in 666. Not something I would ever have imagined. This book will be crazy good.

----------


## fanfan13

Aaahhhh I'm so excited for Teen Titans! It was so sad when Lucia asked if Black Manta ever loved her or not. Family conflict always got me in the feels. I can't wait to read the rest of the issue.

As much as I don't like Beyond world and Damian's fate in it, I surprisingly love Jurgens' adult Damian. Obviously that Damian is soooo jealous his father took someone unknown and gave up on him. Ugh, now that I think about it that's so sad. I second Alycat, "I won the battle" what battle lol?

Now I wonder if Jurgens ever writes the main Damian? I'm curious to see his take on 13 yo Dami.

Ew, that bishounen version of batboys just feels so wrong. Well that's Japan for you (no offense, 日本が大好き).

And lastly... Morrison's writing Damian again... so excited! but this is going to be the lonely, _bald_ Damian with Alfred the Cat right?

----------


## fanfan13

> Child like emotions are fine except Damian is a teenager. I would like Damian acting his age but in Supersons he is written like he is Jon's age. Compare this Damian to Tomasi's Damian in B&R that Damian would never have a girly fight with Jon. That Damian won't even know how to do that.
> 
> You can't just toss a character's background out to suit the story. Damian might show some emotion with Jon but he is still an abused conditioned man teen that doesn't go away without intensive therapy.


I do think Damian's sometimes written as a joke in Super Sons, maybe it's due to the premise of the series? Fun, light, and all? so that's why this Damian can't be written similar to B&R Damian, the ever serious one. If B&R Damian was to team up with Jon, I don't think Super Sons will be the same, it won't be as fun as it is now. So far I don't mind the change, he's still the same badass, intelligent Damian, and seeing him acting child-like and enjoying himself with Jon is nice. I don't toss out his abused background, I just see the change as part of his character development. Unlike the heartless TLC Damian who, I think, was the one that downplayed the development.

and I love to see Damian being mean to Jon when he told Jon to go home. That sounded natural and I think if TT's mission wasn't serious, Damian will let Jon joins them.




> Any continuation on Damian's sisters story and the fake Batman?


None yet.
Now I have reached that part where I don't care much who they actually are.

----------


## fanfan13

lmao what is this.jpg

lol at the one on the back!

----------


## yohyoi

Woohoo! More Damian from Morrison. It's a sure buy for me. I love both.

----------


## Fergus

Man that's some exciting news about Grant and Arkham. I didn't even know he was at DC. Excellent news.
AA is such an icon story and a sequel of sorts set in the crazy dystopian world of #666 you know it's going to be mind blowing indeed.

I really can't wait for this.

----------


## Fergus

> Aaahhhh I'm so excited for Teen Titans! It was so sad when Lucia asked if Black Manta ever loved her or not. Family conflict always got me in the feels. I can't wait to read the rest of the issue.
> 
> As much as I don't like Beyond world and Damian's fate in it, I surprisingly love Jurgens' adult Damian. Obviously that Damian is soooo jealous his father took someone unknown and gave up on him. Ugh, now that I think about it that's so sad. I second Alycat, "I won the battle" what battle lol?
> 
> Now I wonder if Jurgens ever writes the main Damian? I'm curious to see his take on 13 yo Dami.
> 
> Ew, that bishounen version of batboys just feels so wrong. Well that's Japan for you (no offense, I love Japan)
> 
> And lastly... Morrison's writing Damian again... so excited! but this is going to be the lonely, _bald_ Damian with Alfred the Cat right?


How did you get jealousy from that?
This Damian was the one who dumped Bruce, he knows why Bruce didn't come for him. This Damian  it seems was helping Bruce when Bruce was helpless[it seems from the dialogue I have to read back issues]

You can plainly see Terry about to lose his shit from jealousy as he says inferior. The book outright tells you this is not the case. It even gives you reasons and explanations why this is not the case.
It has Damian himself explain to you the reason why Bruce didn't and couldn't come and yet you go nope he's jealous the writers are mistaken.

What preview are you reading Fanfan?

Damian nothings Terry so much he won't even kill him. That's how much Terry factors in this not worthy of Damian's sword he is just a means to an end.

The only person here who is jealous is Terry. Maybe Bruce was jealous at 1st when Damian left him but not anymore.

Is that what Alycat was saying? Shame when folks try to twist beautiful stories into something else.

----------


## fanfan13

> How did you get jealousy from that?
> This Damian was the one who dumped Bruce, he knows why why Bruce didn't come for him. This Damian  it seems was helping Bruce when Bruce was helpless[it seems from the dialogue I have to read back issues]
> 
> You can plainly see Terry about to lose his shit from jealousy as he says inferior.
> What preview are you reading Fanfan?
> 
> Damian nothings Terry so much he won't even kill him. That's how much Terry factors in this not worthy of Damian's sword he is just a means to an end.
> 
> The only person here who is jealous is Terry. Maybe Bruce was jealous at 1st when Damian left him but not anymore.


Well I admit I don't follow/read Batman Beyond so I don't exactly understand the beyond world and only assume personally. Now that I reread the preview again that's not jealousy but genuine anger. I do think Damian was sad that Bruce gave up on him or something and angry that Bruce gave the mantle to someone else. You're right that's not jealousy. Sorry.

And I don't know about this Terry guy to see that he's the one instead who feel jealous. I thought he's just angry.

Thanks for the input  :Smile:

----------


## Fergus

> Well I admit I don't follow/read Batman Beyond so I don't exactly understand the beyond world and only assume personally. So that's not jealously but genuine anger then.
> And I don't know about this Terry guy to see that he's the one instead who feel jealous. I thought he's just angry.
> 
> Thanks for the input


Yeah he is genuinely angry. I love that Jurgens is exploring Beyond Damian and Bruce in detail.

----------


## fanfan13

> Yeah he is genuinely angry. I love that Jurgens is exploring Beyond Damian and Bruce in detail.


Do you think that Beyond Damian will stay as an antagonist and, most importantly, as new Ra's after this arc ends?

----------


## Fergus

> Do you think that Beyond Damian will stay as an antagonist and, most importantly, as new Ra's after this arc ends?


I really have no idea. I see the suit going Crazy and Bruce and Damian having to save Terry. I don't see him staying an antagonist but not sure about the new Ra's

----------


## Fergus

Bruce and Damian Morning

----------


## fanfan13

> Bruce and Damian Morning


that's Damian?
I already saw the first half of this art somewhere else and there some people claimed that's not Damian but Dick?

----------


## yohyoi

> that's Damian?
> I already saw the first half of this art somewhere else and there some people claimed that's not Damian but Dick?


They look mostly the same anyway. Art styles doesn't help differentiating too.

----------


## Fergus

> that's Damian?
> I already saw the first half of this art somewhere else and there some people claimed that's not Damian but Dick?


The top half could be mistaken for Dick till you get to the mimicking the Bat glare and the being a mini Bruce. It's an easy mistake since bed head Damian cold easily be Young Dick but it is Bruce and Damian.

----------


## Fergus



----------


## Fergus

I don't care what Trump claims Damian Wayne has the best words

----------


## Fergus



----------


## Aioros22

> Have the outlaw comic sales been better?  I just dont think he will do as well as Dick and Damian figures Then again I dont know what DC considers good anyway.


They`re steady as of now and it gets consistantly great reviews every month. Jay is certainly popular with the demography audience of the line. He will likely sell the best after Dick and maybe Bruce. 

Pretty excited for AA in the 616 Gotham Dystopia, that`s my favorite Damian (as written by Morrison). Kinda wish they would touch upon what also happened to Jay, mostly because in Morrison`s original script he was supposed to briefly be in the story, but that`s trivia. BB has been good but there`s two things: 

a) I don`t see Terry jealous one bit in the scene. He barely talks and doesn`t interact with either of them. Jealous for uttering "inferior"? We know how it`s going to end, Damian is the antagonist, Terry isn`t. It`s Damian`s fight to lose. 

You can make the case of Damian not being jealous either, he feels entitled, I think it`s a bit different. 

b) The whole _pretender_ thing sounded off. Not on itself but because of shades of Hush.

----------


## Fergus

> They`re steady as of now and it gets consistantly great reviews every month. Jay is certainly popular with the demography audience of the line. He will likely sell the best after Dick and maybe Bruce. 
> 
> Pretty excited for AA in the 616 Gotham Dystopia, that`s my favorite Damian (as written by Morrison). Kinda wish they would touch upon what also happened to Jay, mostly because in Morrison`s original script he was supposed to briefly be in the story, but that`s trivia. BB has been good but there`s two things: 
> 
> a) I don`t see Terry jealous one bit in the scene. He barely talks and doesn`t interact with either of them. Jealous for uttering "inferior"? We know how it`s going to end, Damian is the antagonist, Terry isn`t. It`s Damian`s fight to lose. 
> 
> You can make the case of Damian not being jealous either, he feels entitled, I think it`s a bit different. 
> 
> b) The whole _pretender_ thing sounded off. Not on itself but because of shades of Hush.


Entitled Terry is literally wearing his suit.
Even the dialogue from the Previous issues suggest that Terry is jealous. 
You can take whatever you want from this story I will Take what is written in INK. I will take the words the creator put down.

Damian was Bruce's chosen successor
The suit belongs to Damian
Damian dumped Bruce his decision
Damian understands why Bruce couldn't and didn't come.
Damian defeated Terry and the Suit
Damian choose not to kill Terry despite having the chance
Damian is not the one about to go crazy

Can't wait for the conclusion. Batman Beyond is Terry's title. It's going to end with Terry still being Batman Beyond but for Damian fans there is vindication in this story. We always wondered how come this new guy  has the mantle feels good to know that it's because Damian gave it up. Feels good to know that my boy done good. He stayed the path and was Bruce's choosen heir till he decided not to.

That's what matters.
I'm glad Jurgens gave us this and HELL YEAH AA#666 with "Apocalypse is cancelled till I say so" Damian is on the way
_#mostepicBatmanever._

----------


## Fergus

Arguing about sells of the Ikemen is premature right now lets Pray Nightwing sells because until he does everyone else can go whistle.

----------


## Alycat

No I was referring to the battle that Bruce supposedly won, which I think they mean is Damian going back to Ra's. I question it because Im assuming Beyond is just the future. In that case Bruce didn't win jack. Because he was busy being dead and Damian turned his back on Talia to be Robin. Dick won that battle then. But then again the mess of canon yada.


Also I wil not stand for this Terry hate. He and Beyond are awesome.

----------


## Aioros22

> Entitled Terry is literally wearing his suit.
> Even the dialogue from the Previous issues suggest that Terry is jealous. 
> You can take whatever you want from this story I will Take what is written in INK. I will take the words the creator put down.
> 
> Damian was Bruce's chosen successor
> The suit belongs to Damian
> Damian dumped Bruce his decision
> Damian understands why Bruce couldn't and didn't come.
> Damian defeated Terry and the Suit
> ...


So..Is it all about vindication to you? I mean, I get the character perspective of Damian being like that but you don`t even fathom how the conclusion of the current plotline won`t also make Terry look earned somewhat?

----------


## Fergus

> No I was referring to the battle that Bruce supposedly won, which I think they mean is Damian going back to Ra's. I question it because Im assuming Beyond is just the future. In that case Bruce didn't win jack. Because he was busy being dead and Damian turned his back on Talia to be Robin. Dick won that battle then. But then again the mess of canon yada.
> 
> 
> Also I wil not stand for this Terry hate. He and Beyond are awesome.


According to this, Damian we don't know why he became the new demons head after wiping out the league but Bruce did win and was winning till that battle.

Even if the suit was faulty Damian took it off and still didn't return. I hope we find out what happened in this story.

What Terry hate?
2 posters don't like Terry that's hardly pitch forks at dawn.

I like terry however I'm not a fan of the beyond verse because Bruce loses all the family he built nothing in the main verse matters in that universe which is depressing .

I don't like that Bruce has Contact with only Babs. I want Grayson, I want Damian, I want Jason, I want Steph, I want Terry, I want Matt. I want the family Bruce built.

----------


## Fergus

> So..Is it all about vindication to you? I mean, I get the character perspective of Damian being like that but you don`t even fathom how the conclusion of the current plotline won`t also make Terry look earned somewhat?


For me yes this story is about vindication. It's about filling the gaps of what happened between Damian being on scene and suddenly not. I need to know that Damian became batman, I need to know that his relationship with his father improved to a point were they were just 'like regular'.

I don't see Damian ageing much in main continuity and BB is Terry's vehicle and should stay that way. I just have some questions and worries which have now been addressed thanks to Jurgens.

What do you mean make Terry earned somewhat?

----------


## adrikito

> bruce and damian morning


is funny..




> He's grown on me a bit but I dislike the Beyond Verse.


The same.... I prefer Damian than Terry for that  I hate the current Beyond Universe(like Injustice)..  :Mad:  We should back to Earth 12(last appearance of this world, after rebirth in superman)

----------


## adrikito

> 


These writers... forget one important thing like that..

----------


## Fergus

> These writers... forget one important thing like that..


It's a shame writers forget something so important to his development.

----------


## Fergus

> the jason sample has been previewed
> Dick will proably sell well he DC resident Bishounen
> 
> Damian inlucsion in this is a bit odd but I hope they do not do him last, jason and tim slaes wont be strong and that may hurt his chances


DC Ikemen (handsome men) statue series beginning with the fan-favorite sultry Nightwing with interchangeable heads (Feb) and Jason Todd Red Hood, then adding Bruce Wayne, Damian Wayne, and Tim Drake.

So looks like Jailbird who think's he's a Robin is last on the schedule. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## yohyoi

Starfire kicking Damian's ass in Injustice 2. He deserved it.

----------


## dietrich

> Starfire kicking Damian's ass in Injustice 2. He deserved it.


Why?
Also I wonder what Deadman Dick thoughts will be on it. Do you think he thinks Damian deserves it?
Star looks brilliant. 
I wish they would just bring Dick back. Jason is back from the dead.

----------


## Alycat

> Why?
> Also I wonder what Deadman Dick thoughts will be on it. Do you think he thinks Damian deserves it?
> Star looks brilliant. 
> I wish they would just bring Dick back. Jason is back from the dead.


Because he killed Dick, who she loved,even if it was an accident. Also he is an annoying little jerk, even if he has good points about Batman. They totally should bring Dick back though. Why not just make him a premier skin?

----------


## yohyoi

> Why?
> Also I wonder what Deadman Dick thoughts will be on it. Do you think he thinks Damian deserves it?
> Star looks brilliant. 
> I wish they would just bring Dick back. Jason is back from the dead.


Dick forgave Damian when he became the new Deadman. Everyone else hates Damian, like Bruce, or are just using him, like Clark.

----------


## dietrich

Heroes don't beat people up for being annoying or jerks if they did Batman would be long dead.
For accidentally killing Dick yes she might in the moment but years later that isn't Kori however this is a fighting game so they have to fight but  would not do vengeance. She is above that.

Bruce disowned Damian in a moment of grief but when he had time to calm down he reached out to him.

----------


## dietrich

> Dick forgave Damian when he became the new Deadman. Everyone else hates Damian, like Bruce, or are just using him, like Clark.


Bruce doesn't hate Damian. Have you kept up with Injustice?

----------


## yohyoi

> Bruce doesn't hate Damian. Have you kept up with Injustice?


No. I'm going with the recent game and it looks like Bruce is very disappointed with Damian. Although it is warranted, Damian is such a brat in the game.

----------


## Alycat

> Heroes don't beat people up for being annoying or jerks if they did Batman would be long dead.
> For accidentally killing Dick yes she might in the moment but years later that isn't Kori however this is a fighting game so they have to fight but  would not do vengeance. She is above that.
> 
> Bruce disowned Damian in a moment of grief but when he had time to calm down he reached out to him.


What? I think it would be perfectly IC for her to be angry about Dick being dead.

----------


## yohyoi

> What? I think it would be perfectly IC for her to be angry about Dick being dead.


Hurting Dick is enough to drive Starfire to unbridled rage, I don't know what killing Dick would do.

----------


## dietrich

> What? I think it would be perfectly IC for her to be angry about Dick being dead.


Angry yes but get physical no but like I said it's  a fighting game.

----------


## dietrich

> No. I'm going with the recent game and it looks like Bruce is very disappointed with Damian. Although it is warranted, Damian is such a brat in the game.


Maybe you should read the books. He is a brat in the books but not the game. 
Bruce is disappointed yes his lost a son and his other son has joined the regime however disappointment isn't hate. It's very very far from hate.

----------


## Alycat

> Angry yes but get physical no but like I said it's  a fighting game.


Nah I see her getting physical too. Kory is very passionate about the people she cares about.

----------


## dietrich

> Nah I see her getting physical too. Kory is very passionate about the people she cares about.


She is passionate about the people she loves but I don't see her doing so especially years after the event and when she knows the circumstances. I would do that but I'm not a hero who willing endangers her life to do the right thing.

----------


## yohyoi

> Nah I see her getting physical too. Kory is very passionate about the people she cares about.


Especially the guy who she thinks is her soulmate.

Killing Dick is the easiest way you get hated by almost everyone. Dick is connected to the Bat family, Super family, Titans, Justice Society and Justice League. The guy has friends in a lot of places.

----------


## CPSparkles

@ dietrich Damian did deserve an ass whopping for his part in Dick's death and it looks like the game makers agree hence why their previews are designed the way they are. To feed the mob mentality and get the base pumped. You need to feed that base. What I don't understand is why they wont just give us Dick back. They know he is beloved and we want him. Is keeping folks mad more profitable than giving them what they want? 
or do they think this is all we want someone to hate and kick? because honestly if they bring Dick back they can still maintain the villain angle with Damian.

I just want Dick in this game is that to much to ask?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Bruce and Damian Morning


 he wants to be just like daddy

----------


## CPSparkles

> Posted by Patrick Gleason
> 
> 
> 
> Awww no Titus? Hes Damians dog & Ace is Bruces. Regardless, this sculpt based off my design looks killer! Cant wait #titusthedamidog #damianwayne #robin #robinsonofbatman #patrickgleason #batman #batfam #batfamily #supersons #acethebathound #kotobukiya #toyphotography #actionfigures
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Where would I be without you guys? Thx to @triplej18 who found and tagged me on this sweet Robin Hot Wheels car with my artwork from Robin Son of Batman! I feel like a kid again with a HUGE gap toothed grin! No luck tracking one down for myself but I wont give upI must find one! #robinsonofbatman #damianwayne #supersons #damianwayne #patrickgleason #hotwheelscollectors #hotwheelscharactercars #dccomics #batman #batfamily #batfam


Where can I get that tee?

----------


## CPSparkles

> http://www.cbr.com/grant-morrison-ch...B-P&view=lista
> Grant Morrison and Christ burnham dream team is back for more Damian goodness 
> I shocked no one is talking about this, maybe I just missed that conversation part, really pumped for this ^^


WHAT!!!!!!!!!! 

This is going to be EPIC. Is it a sequel or completely separate from the original. Grant doing a follow up of his 1st Batman story with Damian. Imagine the inmates of #666 Arkham Asylum

Hey remember the lingering rumours about that the new Arkham video game is going to be about Batman Damian from #666?

----------


## fanfan13

> @ dietrich Damian did deserve an ass whopping for his part in Dick's death and it looks like the game makers agree hence why their previews are designed the way they are. To feed the mob mentality and get the base pumped. You need to feed that base. What I don't understand is why they wont just give us Dick back. They know he is beloved and we want him. Is keeping folks mad more profitable than giving them what they want?


I don't like how they always make Damian a punching bag  :Frown:

----------


## Aioros22

> She is passionate about the people she loves but I don't see her doing so especially years after the event and when she knows the circumstances. I would do that but I'm not a hero who willing endangers her life to do the right thing.


What makes anyone think she`s aware of the circumstances?

The dialogue intro with Damian is totally IC, I don`t see how anyone can say otherwise. The thought of someone hurting people she actually cares about is enough to make her want to get physical since....ever.

----------


## Aioros22

> For me yes this story is about vindication. It's about filling the gaps of what happened between Damian being on scene and suddenly not. I need to know that Damian became batman, I need to know that his relationship with his father improved to a point were they were just 'like regular'.
> 
> I don't see Damian ageing much in main continuity and BB is Terry's vehicle and should stay that way. I just have some questions and worries which have now been addressed thanks to Jurgens.
> 
> What do you mean make Terry earned somewhat?


As a character worthy of being Batman. I mean, as in-story is often adressed.

----------


## Aahz

> Angry yes but get physical no but like I said it's  a fighting game.


Originally Kory was quite aggressive, which also lead to problems in her relationship with Dick.

----------


## Fergus

> As a character worthy of being Batman. I mean, as in-story is often adressed.


I believe Terry is worthy of being Batman and has earned his role as batman. I don't want Damian to take his place Terry IS Batman Beyond.
I am not a fan of the Beyond Universe as it stands but of the gap ideally I prefer #700 idea of Damian rescuing baby terry and passing the mantle to him.

For me the progression goes Bruce -Damian -Terry so Jurgens tale is on the money so far for me now I just need it resolved amicably and Terry can go on being Batman and Damian can go back to Europe and his life before he came back to save his father from Ra's

----------


## Fergus

> WHAT!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> This is going to be EPIC. Is it a sequel or completely separate from the original. Grant doing a follow up of his 1st Batman story with Damian. Imagine the inmates of #666 Arkham Asylum
> 
> Hey remember the lingering rumours about that the new Arkham video game is going to be about Batman Damian from #666?


Oh man seems too good to be true but it sure does lend some credibility to those rumours or it could  just be strange coincidence.

----------


## fanfan13

> What makes anyone think she`s aware of the circumstances?
> 
> The dialogue intro with Damian is totally IC, I don`t see how anyone can say otherwise. The thought of someone hurting people she actually cares about is enough to make her want to get physical since....ever.


Ugh why don't they just bring Dick back again and fix all this mess

----------


## darkseidpwns

I think that game was quitely cancelled. It happens with games all the time.

----------


## Fergus

> Dick forgave Damian when he became the new Deadman. Everyone else hates Damian, like Bruce, or are just using him, like Clark.


Injustice Bruce doesn't hate Damian. He is far from his favourite person but he loves and misses him. He is angry and a lot more than just disappointed with him but he does not hate him.

----------


## Fergus

> I think that game was quitely cancelled. It happens with games all the time.


I say never say never.

----------


## Fergus

> Ugh why don't they just bring Dick back again and fix all this mess


Bringing Dick back isn't going to fix it. It might help a bit but the damage is done I feel. Nu 52 changed the events in Batman and son. T** wasn't fired he had already left when Damian arrived but try telling that to Tim fans.

----------


## fanfan13

> Bringing Dick back isn't going to fix it. It might help a bit but the damage is done I feel.


btw are we talking about the comic or game? Because I do think comic Damian is already irredeemable even with Dick back.

----------


## Fergus

> btw are we talking about the comic or game? Because I do think comic Damian is already irredeemable even with Dick back.


Both it's very hard to change a first impression especially a negative one.
There is also the fact that some people who dislike the character just use that as an excuse.

----------


## fanfan13

> Both it's very hard to change a first impression especially a negative one.
> There is also the fact that some people who dislike the character just use that as an excuse.


Ugh I truly dislike those haters who mix Injustice into the main continuity just to spite Damian and troll his fans.

----------


## Fergus

> Ugh I truly dislike those haters who mix Injustice into the main continuity just to spite Damian and troll his fans.


Personally I think the worst are those who know the score, the comic fans who are aware of his journey have read the stories but twist things and flat out lie to suit their hatred.  

It's alright to dislike a character but be honest in your dislike. Own it don't twist what's written in black and white to justify your hate. Disliking a character just because they rub you the wrong way isn't a big deal or a bad thing.

----------


## CPSparkles

TLC had some gems
Love Donna holding him by the cape

----------


## Alycat

> I think that game was quitely cancelled. It happens with games all the time.


People were pretty meh on it anyways. Especially since future Batman means Terry for alot of people. Also alot seem to have wanted Dickbats as progression.

----------


## CPSparkles

> People were pretty meh on it anyways. Especially since future Batman means Terry for alot of people. Also alot seem to have wanted Dickbats as progression.


None of that has anything to do with Batman 666.  666 isn't Beyond and it doesn't cancel out a Dickbats game.
A GTA style Batman game set in #666 sounds great. Gamer's care about a decent game majority of gamer's out there don't care about the batverse like we do and have zero affiliations to any of the characters they just want a kick ass game.

We don't know what is going on pwns says quietly cancelled, Fergus says rumours we don't know for definite. It might still be on the table, it might not, it possibly never was.

But if DC and Warner ever did have such a plan Grant's new book if it is a success increases the chances a whole lot.
The fact that it was even in consideration [if the rumours are to be believed] is a big pro.
The Batman Arkham series is partially influenced by Grant's original work and this follow up means Batman of Bethlehem is now part of that mythos so the chances of it happening just increased a great deal

----------


## Alycat

> None of that has anything to do with Batman 666.  666 isn't Beyond and it doesn't cancel out a Dickbats game.
> A GTA style Batman game sounds great. Gamer's care about a decent game majority of gamer's out there don't care about the batverse like we do and have zero affiliations to any of the characters they just want a kick ass game.
> 
> We don't know what is going on pwns says quietly cancelled, Fergus says rumours we don't know for definite. It might still be on the table, it might not, it possibly never was.
> 
> But if DC and Warner ever did have such a plan Grant's new book if it is a success increases the chances a whole lot.
> The fact that it was even in consideration [if the rumours are to be believed] is a big pro.


Yeah the rumour was that it was quietly cancelled.  I believe it was the Origins team that was suppose to worknon it. Also I dont think you can say gamers don't care about the story or characters when they clearly do. If they didn't then Injustice Damian wouldn't be so hated and Arkham Jason wouldn't be so loved. People notice these things and it does affect character perception.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Yeah the rumour was that it was quietly cancelled.  I believe it was the Origins team that was suppose to worknon it. Also I dont think you can say gamers don't care about the story or characters when they clearly do. If they didn't then Injustice Damian wouldn't be so hated and Arkham Jason wouldn't be so loved. People notice these things and it does affect character perception.


Again rumour.
What percentage of gamer's love Jason or hate Damian? You really don't know. Majority care more about the quality and the game. They might not love Damian but they also don't hate him either. 

Going by internet comments and what comic fans say Damian should be a liability and yet he is valuable. Going by the hate directed at him his comics shouldn't sell yet they do just behind Bruce and Dick.

Just because a base is vocal doesn't mean they are in the majority. Damian has fans and he has haters but the greater majority don't care.

Also Injustice Damian is very far from Batman 666 a lot of people who don't like main uni Damian love 666 Damian.
A lot of people who hate Injustice Damian love comic Damian.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Yeah the rumour was that it was quietly cancelled.  I believe it was the Origins team that was suppose to worknon it. Also I dont think you can say gamers don't care about the story or characters when they clearly do. If they didn't then Injustice Damian wouldn't be so hated and Arkham Jason wouldn't be so loved. People notice these things and it does affect character perception.


I heard that too, still I think AK definitely did damage to Jason too, a lot really.

----------


## yohyoi

They are doing another Arkham game. I love the Bat Universe but I don't want that. I was expecting Superman, Flash or Wonder Woman. Maybe even the Titans. All the past DC games centered on Batman, even Injustice 2. The greater DCU needs some love.

----------


## CPSparkles

> They are doing another Arkham game. I love the Bat Universe but I don't want that. I was expecting Superman, Flash or Wonder Woman. Maybe even the Titans. All the past DC games centered on Batman, even Injustice 2. The greater DCU needs some love.


Rumour says they are not apparently.

----------


## darkseidpwns

Thats not how it works really. Same reason why Murphy came to DC just for the Batman projects. Something even DC/WB cant control. For example I dont think they went to Telltale and told them to make a Batman game, the inverse happens.

----------


## Fergus

This Morrison Arkham follow up does increase the chances of the game happening if it was ever in consideration. Alycat is correct that character's do matter but not just the character the characterisation as well.
As Alycat said Injustice Damian is hated and people were meh on the rumoured Damian game. Injustice Damian is designed to be hated. He is the bad guy and majority of the public who play these games once they put the controller down don't take it to heart and rage over it like we invested fans do. 

Meh is a yea waiting to happen. The final product concept, characterisation's and specs will be their bases for purchasing it. A lot of people were meh on Arkham became fans.

Damian has a lot of bad characterisation's. DC works hard to throw the little man under the bus in games, animation, comics and still he sells inspite of that so there is a strong demand for him. Done right the meh's might be swayed.

I hope the game does happen one day because it sounds interesting and I would play the hell out of it.
666 is a fascinating universe with some very out there villains there's a lot for developer's to mine.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## dietrich

I really wish YJ didn't give Tim Damian's hood Drake fans online are already claiming he had it 1st. Damn it Tim get your own stuff. 
Why did they even do it?

----------


## dietrich

> 


Oh Damian's shy 
Grayson is such shamless

----------


## Aioros22

> I heard that too, still I think AK definitely did damage to Jason too, a lot really.


In terms of characterization I guess? 

Otherwise, there`s little to argue about much damage it did when it`s a popular game and a growing popular character whose whole game revolves around.

----------


## dragons06

> I really wish YJ didn't give Tim Damian's hood Drake fans online are already claiming he had it 1st. Damn it Tim get your own stuff. 
> Why did they even do it?


yea I didn't like Young justice giving Tim the Damian wayne Hood.

----------


## KrustyKid

> I really wish YJ didn't give Tim Damian's hood Drake fans online are already claiming he had it 1st. Damn it Tim get your own stuff. 
> Why did they even do it?


I agree completely, the hood should be a Damian exclusive. Though, Dick and Jason have both borrowed from Tim in some of their media appearances as well, it's a revolving door of the Robins taking from each others wardrobes, so to speak. :Cool:

----------


## CPSparkles

> I agree completely, the hood should be a Damian exclusive. Though, Dick and Jason have both borrowed from Tim in some of their media appearances as well, it's a revolving door of the Robins taking from each others wardrobes, so to speak.


But Dick and Jason fans never tried to claim ownership which says about Tim's fanbase. I checked out some Youtube videos and the comments sections are indeed littered with Tim fans claiming Tim had it 1st or that it was his signature look in Red Robin but they gave it to Damian to make him look cool. ??????????

The Hood is a key part of Damian. It set's him apart, reflects his LOA background. I remember the scene when Dick try's to get him to lose it because it hinders the vision [ funnily enough a real recurring complaint from gamers concerning when Tim borrowed it 1st around]Damian then being badass and showing he can fight blind.

Ugh Give it back YJ. Tim can have a cowl if he must keep his head covered.

I can't believe some are already trying to claim it. How can they even claim that and why are they doing that when they know it's a lie.
I hate this what was wrong with how he looked.

Why do creators insist on altering Outside Tim/ Robins? That was a cool thing about Damian. Robins swap clothes but you could always tell Damian from the rest even in silhouette  now we are going to have another "was the Robin in the TT cartoon Dick or Tim?" situation except this time it's about wardrobe.

Also when outside media borrowed stuff for Dick and Jason it was more to reflect the times e.g using computers or to match the current comics neither is the case here.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I really wish YJ didn't give Tim Damian's hood Drake fans online are already claiming he had it 1st. Damn it Tim get your own stuff. 
> Why did they even do it?


I wish I had a twitter account so I could ask Greg that very question.
If anyone here has please ask him I really want to know.

----------


## KrustyKid

> But Dick and Jason fans never tried to claim ownership which says about Tim's fanbase. I checked out some Youtube videos and the comments sections are indeed littered with Tim fans claiming *Tim had it 1st or that it was his signature look in Red Robin but they gave it to Damian to make him look cool. ??????????*
> 
> The Hood is a key part of Damian. It set's him apart, reflects his LOA background. I remember the scene when Dick try's to get him to lose it because it hinders the vision [ funnily enough a real recurring complaint from gamers concerning when Tim borrowed it 1st around]Damian then being badass and showing he can fight blind.
> 
> Ugh Give it back YJ. Tim can have a cowl if he must keep his head covered.
> 
> I can't believe some are already trying to claim it. How can they even claim that and why are they doing that when they know it's a lie.
> I hate this what was wrong with how he looked.
> 
> ...


What? Really? There are actually Tim fan's saying that?(I'm certainly not part of that group). At no point did Tim wear a hood in Red Robin, these guys have to be trolling or something along those lines. Like I said, I would like the hood to be a Damian exclusive. A hood really doesn't fit the others, especially Dick and Tim.

In regards to the second point regarding Dick/Jason borrowing from Tim in media, I was referring to physical appearances only. Examples being; Dick's Robin suit in 'Batman and Robin the animated series' was exactly the same as Tim's original. Dick also had Tim's staff in TT. In Jason's case he wore Tim's(OYL) outfit in Batman:Under the Red Hood.

Using computers and all that other stuff is something I'd expect from all/or any Robin nowadays. But yea, the hood should be Damian only, it helps to differentiate him from the others.

----------


## Rac7d*

> What? Really? There are actually Tim fan's saying that?(I'm certainly not part of that group). At no point did Tim wear a hood in Red Robin, these guys have to be trolling or something along those lines. Like I said, I would like the hood to be a Damian exclusive. A hood really doesn't fit the others, especially Dick and Tim.
> 
> In regards to the second point regarding Dick/Jason borrowing from Tim in media, I was referring to physical appearances only. Examples being; Dick's Robin suit in 'Batman and Robin the animated series' was exactly the same as Tim's original. Dick also had Tim's staff in TT. In Jason's case he wore Tim's(OYL) outfit in Batman:Under the Red Hood.
> 
> Using computers and all that other stuff is something I'd expect from all/or any Robin nowadays. But yea, the hood should be Damian only, it helps to differentiate him from the others.


Was tim really the first to use a a bo staff, i thought it was a general robin thing

----------


## KrustyKid

> Was tim really the first to use a a bo staff, i thought it was a general robin thing


No, Tim was the Robin who was really the user of the bo. Stemming from his first meeting with Shiva. Not that Jason or Dick didn't use weapons outside of their regular arsenal back when they were Robin from time to time.

----------


## CPSparkles

> What? Really? There are actually Tim fan's saying that?(I'm certainly not part of that group). At no point did Tim wear a hood in Red Robin, these guys have to be trolling or something along those lines. Like I said, I would like the hood to be a Damian exclusive. A hood really doesn't fit the others, especially Dick and Tim.
> 
> In regards to the second point regarding Dick/Jason borrowing from Tim in media, I was referring to physical appearances only. Examples being; Dick's Robin suit in 'Batman and Robin the animated series' was exactly the same as Tim's original. Dick also had Tim's staff in TT. In Jason's case he wore Tim's(OYL) outfit in Batman:Under the Red Hood.
> 
> Using computers and all that other stuff is something I'd expect from all/or any Robin nowadays. But yea, the hood should be Damian only, it helps to differentiate him from the others.


I know you are not and in about 80% of the videos these replies were to the channel presenters just showcasing the reveal from SDCC not in response to Damian fans complaining.

Not cool.

----------


## KrustyKid

> I know you are not and in about 80% of the videos these replies were to the channel presenters just showcasing the reveal from SDCC not in response to Damian fans complaining.
> 
> Not cool.


Yep, sounds like internet trolls at their finest

----------


## fanfan13

> Yep, sounds like internet trolls at their finest


ahh I dislike internet trolls so much  :Frown: 

Regarding the hood, I saw a number of fans online mistaking him for Damian just because of the hood (yet at the same time they were also skeptical because that Robin is tall (lol)). I also saw a few Damian fans felt disappointed because at first glance they thought it was Damian (filling their hope) but later they found out it wasn't.

----------


## CPSparkles

> ahh I dislike internet trolls so much 
> 
> Regarding the hood, I saw a number of fans online mistaking him for Damian just because of the hood (yet at the same time they were also skeptical because that Robin is tall (lol)). I also saw a few Damian fans felt disappointed because at first glance they thought it was Damian (filling their hope) but later they found out it wasn't.


Well that's just great. I don't want people thinking Tim is Damian though that will change once he opens his mouth unless they also pulled a BTAS as well.

I really don't want casuals confusing Tim and Damian. I don't want that at all. They're gonna think that's what Damian's [robin in a hood] character and personality is like.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Well that's just great. I don't want people thinking Tim is Damian though that will change once he opens his mouth unless they also pulled a BTAS as well.
> 
> I really don't want casuals confusing Tim and Damian. I don't want that at all. They're gonna think that's what Damian's [robin in a hood] character and personality is like.


time been adopting the hood for quite some time now
the real mistake was in theh rebirth changin his costume to mirror Damians pallete,

----------


## dietrich

> time been adopting the hood for quite some time now
> the real mistake was in theh rebirth changin his costume to mirror Damians pallete,


In Arkham yes.

----------


## dietrich

> Well that's just great. I don't want people thinking Tim is Damian though that will change once he opens his mouth unless they also pulled a BTAS as well.
> 
> I really don't want casuals confusing Tim and Damian. I don't want that at all. They're gonna think that's what Damian's [robin in a hood] character and personality is like.


Jesus10 characters

----------


## dietrich

SuperSons #7 Variant cover by Dustin Nguyen



ALIEN [Comic Newsstand]


This is cover is just Bliss

----------


## dietrich

SuperSons



Dick and Damian Doodles



Jon meets Dick [The Robin] Grayson



http://askarkham.tumblr.com

Interesting take on Dick.

----------


## Aioros22

> No, Tim was the Robin who was really the user of the bo. Stemming from his first meeting with Shiva. Not that Jason or Dick didn't use weapons outside of their regular arsenal back when they were Robin from time to time.


Yeah the Bo staff was originally incorporated into Tim`s style as Robin, especifically because he wasn`t naturally atheletic like Dick or physically gifted like Jason. Its primary concern wasn`t to look cool but an actual plot for the character to overcome the limits he had. 

Fun note; outside the standard equipment, Jason was actually read using guns twice when he was Robin. Three, technically if you count that harpoon gun from the Gotham Knights flashback with Barbara. Not sure if any of the others were written using it on panel as much and it was clearly part of Starlin`s evil plan but it`s a nice Back to The Future thing in retrospection.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> I wish I had a twitter account so I could ask Greg that very question.
> If anyone here has please ask him I really want to know.


he does a column called Ask greg
http://www.s8.org/gargoyles/askgreg/latest.php

it will probably take him a while to answer (the show might come out first)

----------


## CPSparkles

“Soup is a lot like a family. Each ingredient enhances the others; each batch has its own characteristics; and it needs time to simmer to reach full flavor.”

–Marge Kennedy

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> he does a column called Ask greg
> http://www.s8.org/gargoyles/askgreg/latest.php
> 
> it will probably take him a while to answer (the show might come out first)


Thank you very much.

----------


## CPSparkles

> SuperSons #7 Variant cover by Dustin Nguyen
> 
> 
> 
> ALIEN [Comic Newsstand]
> 
> 
> This is cover is just Bliss


Isn't it just. 

A wonderfully cheeky new use for a Hooded Cape. This cover says everything about this title. Masterpiece.

I wonder if it's available as a print.

----------


## scary harpy

> 


I love it!

----------


## dietrich

> I wish I had a twitter account so I could ask Greg that very question.
> If anyone here has please ask him I really want to know.


It is annoying cos the Hood was more than just " distinct wardrobe" it was reflection Damian's personality and background. A reflection of who he is so to see it incorporated here because reasons suck's however like Krusty Kid said sharing clothes is a Robin tradition now Damian is part of that tradition.

Look at it this way Robin has a hood in the video games, AM, comics and  now TV it's consistent and if it carries on that's Damian's contribution.

As for the internet claim's that's what irked me the most.  Who had it 1st doesn't and shouldn't matter. It's the why.
Why even make that claim in the 1st place?
That is what got me because that is just a dick move and pathetic to boot.

I mean it's not like debating opinions it's factual information that can be easily checked online. Why lie and carry on lying when other comments provide you with the correct information?

I was tempted to reply to some but why bother fans/trolls like that don't care about the truth they just want to stir things up or put characters down. Why waste my time. I decided to ignore it and I won't let that bother me and you shouldn't let it bother you either the important thing is that Young Justice is back and from what info they've given us it looks like it will be a good run.

Fans will not mistake Tim for Damian the most casual fans will just think Robins wear hoods. Damian has a strong and distinct personality. His character stands out NO ONE will mistake Tim for Damian [except maybe in the unlimited verse]

He is more than his Hood.

----------


## dietrich

> “Soup is a lot like a family. Each ingredient enhances the others; each batch has its own characteristics; and it needs time to simmer to reach full flavor.”
> 
> –Marge Kennedy


The quotation is beautiful

----------


## J. D. Guy

> Thank you very much.


Just make sure not to come off as condescending or presumptuous when you inquire about the design choice, and remember not to ask for things that would be a spoiler if he would answer them (as a lot of people do there).

----------


## KrustyKid

> 


Hahaha, nice

----------


## KrustyKid

> It is annoying cos the Hood was more than just " distinct wardrobe" it was reflection Damian's personality and background. A reflection of who he is so to see it incorporated here because reasons suck's however like Krusty Kid said sharing clothes is a Robin tradition now Damian is part of that tradition.
> 
> Look at it this way Robin has a hood in the video games, AM, comics and  now TV it's consistent and if it carries on that's Damian's contribution.
> 
> As for the internet claim's that's what irked me the most.  Who had it 1st doesn't and shouldn't matter. It's the why.
> Why even make that claim in the 1st place?
> That is what got me because that is just a dick move and pathetic to boot.
> 
> I mean it's not like debating opinions it's factual information that can be easily checked online. Why lie and carry on lying when other comments provide you with the correct information?
> ...


Textbook trollism right there. My man here knows his stuff, lol

----------


## fanfan13

> SuperSons #7 Variant cover by Dustin Nguyen
> 
> 
> 
> ALIEN [Comic Newsstand]
> 
> 
> This is cover is just Bliss


Where is the cover?  :Frown:

----------


## dietrich

> Where is the cover?


It's not out yet but here it's on sale 08/16 here is the synophsis
“PLANET OF THE CAPES” part two! Monster maker Kraklow puts Superboy to the test during his first team-up with Damian Wayne’s Teen Titans. As wave after wave of Kraklow’s wicked creations try to overwhelm the Teen Titans, can Superboy turn the tide in this onslaught of enemies?

Compare how Tomasi and the Superoffice handles Jon to how Damian is handled. 
The stories they put them in and how they use them. Jon is out saving the world and Damian is stopping hearts and as a plot device brought in to stir shit up in books. Come on DC I know Damian is a troll but it's tie he had some big boy fighting action.

The character and emotional stuff is great but I need a mix.

I want RSOB back so bad it had all of that perfectly mashed together along with a dash of adventure and a splash of the fantastical.

----------


## dietrich

Oh yeah fanfan belated reply Saga of the Super is great goofy fun even better when you compare and contrast the old and the new.

----------


## Assam

Ladies and Gentlemen, I present, "The Damian Wayne Whitewashing Bingo Game"! For whenever you have to deal with someone trying to defend Damian being mis-colored as Caucasian. 

bingo.jpg

----------


## yohyoi

> Ladies and Gentlemen, I present, "The Damian Wayne Whitewashing Bingo Game"! For whenever you have to deal with someone trying to defend Damian being mis-colored as Caucasian. 
> 
> bingo.jpg


Blame the editorial. It's their job. It shows DC doesn't think his Middle East descent is important to the character.

----------


## rui no onna

> Ladies and Gentlemen, I present, "The Damian Wayne Whitewashing Bingo Game"! For whenever you have to deal with someone trying to defend Damian being mis-colored as Caucasian. 
> 
> bingo.jpg


Top left and top right are true, though. Particularly for biracial brown/white, they have a tendency towards fairer skin tones.

----------


## Assam

> Blame the editorial. It's their job. It shows DC doesn't think his Middle East descent is important to the character.


Not a worry. Blaming editorial is something I always do, and calling them racist I do almost as much.  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Top left and top right are true, though. Particularly for biracial brown/white, they have a tendency towards fairer skin tones.


That's correct but I prefer him depicted a little darker just for to add some variety to the Robin colour palette.

----------


## CPSparkles

> It's not out yet but here it's on sale 08/16 here is the synophsis
> PLANET OF THE CAPES part two! Monster maker Kraklow puts Superboy to the test during his first team-up with Damian Waynes Teen Titans. As wave after wave of Kraklows wicked creations try to overwhelm the Teen Titans, can Superboy turn the tide in this onslaught of enemies?
> 
> Compare how Tomasi and the Superoffice handles Jon to how Damian is handled. 
> The stories they put them in and how they use them. Jon is out saving the world and Damian is stopping hearts and as a plot device brought in to stir shit up in books. Come on DC I know Damian is a troll but it's tie he had some big boy fighting action.
> 
> The character and emotional stuff is great but I need a mix.
> 
> I want RSOB back so bad it had all of that perfectly mashed together along with a dash of adventure and a splash of the fantastical.


I miss RSOB. I wish they kept that instead of trying to use Damian to prop up TT.

I hope Gleason gets the go ahead to do chapters 2&3 from the ending of chapter it looked like the trio's adventures were just about to start but then BOOM! Rebirth.

Hopefully with Gleason and Tomasi currently smashing it they will garner enough goodwill and clout to finish it. Gleason is still pushing it from his tweets.

----------


## Fergus

Dynamic Duo





Currently rereading Batman and Robin

----------


## LP22

I dont know why but but I want Damian to leave the teen titans and form young justice with john and emiko add nuwally west and aqualad and you have a solid lineup.

----------


## Assam

> I dont know why but but I want Damian to leave the teen titans and form young justice with john and emiko add nuwally west and aqualad and you have a solid lineup.


Pretty sure it would make more sense for that to just be the Teen Titans line-up, getting rid of the Wolfman Titans. Giving those guys the YJ name would be a real easy way to make sure 3rd gen fans would be bitter toward the book.

----------


## LP22

> Pretty sure it would make more sense for that to just be the Teen Titans line-up, getting rid of the Wolfman Titans. Giving those guys the YJ name would be a real easy way to make sure 3rd gen fans would be bitter toward the book.


Then give them the Teen Titans book it was their generation that ruined the franchise anyway.

----------


## Assam

> Then give them the Teen Titans book it was their generation that ruined the franchise anyway.


I think you mean that _Johns_ ruined the franchise. The YJ crew were at their best _during_ the YJ days. Damian, Jon, Emi, Jackson and (maybe) NuWally is a great TT line-up. Not sure what  branding sense it would make to keep rotating the entire roster between the gens.

----------


## Fergus

> I dont know why but but I want Damian to leave the teen titans and form young justice with john and emiko add nuwally west and aqualad and you have a solid lineup.


I agree that Damian on a team with the newer younger kids would at least stop fans moaning about the the deaged trio he leads in TT but calling them Young Justice would get the fans of the original young justice comic pissed. They are already pretty ticked off as is.
It's a pickle maybe they could give them a new name.

----------


## Fergus

> I think you mean that _Johns_ ruined the franchise. The YJ crew were at their best _during_ the YJ days. Damian, Jon, Emi, Jackson and (maybe) NuWally is a great TT line-up. Not sure what  branding sense it would make to keep rotating the entire roster between the gens.


The lines are being merged though and I think it is best that the line up reflects the planned TV show which is based on the senior team so bye bye TT

----------


## Fergus

> Then give them the Teen Titans book it was their generation that ruined the franchise anyway.


As true as that is Fans are an irrational bunch. 

I like what Percy is doing, he has improved the title a ton but there are still complaints regarding Star, BB and Raven on the team.
Why DC didn't just use the actual teens they already have like Emi and co in the 1st place I have no idea. Probably trying to mirror the TV series

----------


## adrikito

> Ladies and Gentlemen, I present, "The Damian Wayne Whitewashing Bingo Game"! For whenever you have to deal with someone trying to defend Damian being mis-colored as Caucasian. 
> 
> Attachment 52049


Nothing against the normal Damian but I prefer him like this:

Teen-Titans.jpg

----------


## adrikito

> I dont know why but but I want Damian to leave the teen titans and form young justice with john and emiko add nuwally west and aqualad and you have a solid lineup.


I want the same.. For some reason... 

In the end of *Robin Son of Batman*, he had 3 members for begin one team.. He didn´t need the TT..

----------


## Fergus

> I want the same.. For some reason... 
> 
> In the end of *Robin Son of Batman*, he had 3 members for begin one team.. He didn´t need the TT..


Let's hope that the recent Gleason art posts means that it they are coming back soon

----------


## adrikito

> Let's hope that the recent Gleason art posts means that it they are coming back soon


I can wait.. After the Damian and Suren saga.. The next is Maya saga, her mother was mentioned in the comic.

*First, the rebirth should end, all the comics(except detective/action comics) will start a new volume.* and Gleason will be out of Superman.

----------


## Fergus

> I can wait more.. I think that this is only possible with the end of rebirth.. 
> 
> All the comics(except detective/action comics) will start a new volume.


I don't know we've already seen maya in Rebirth so why wait.

----------


## adrikito

> I don't know we've already seen maya in Rebirth so why wait.


I prefer keep my hopes for the end of rebirth...  

But if I can see ROSB this before that, better.

----------


## Katana500

> I prefer keep my hopes for the end of rebirth...  
> 
> But if I can see ROSB this before that, better.


wait theirs going to be a sequel! Hooray!

----------


## adrikito

> wait theirs going to be a sequel! Hooray!


How many chapters? I do not know.. I only know that we can see this again...

https://twitter.com/patrick_gleason/...57087854116864

The link is some pages before this... For that we know this.

----------


## CPSparkles

The Damian part starts at 6.11

----------


## fanfan13

> It's not out yet but here it's on sale 08/16 here is the synophsis
> “PLANET OF THE CAPES” part two! Monster maker Kraklow puts Superboy to the test during his first team-up with Damian Wayne’s Teen Titans. As wave after wave of Kraklow’s wicked creations try to overwhelm the Teen Titans, can Superboy turn the tide in this onslaught of enemies?
> 
> Compare how Tomasi and the Superoffice handles Jon to how Damian is handled. 
> The stories they put them in and how they use them. Jon is out saving the world and Damian is stopping hearts and as a plot device brought in to stir shit up in books. Come on DC I know Damian is a troll but it's tie he had some big boy fighting action.
> 
> The character and emotional stuff is great but I need a mix.
> 
> I want RSOB back so bad it had all of that perfectly mashed together along with a dash of adventure and a splash of the fantastical.


Well, maybe it's time for another RSOB? With both Titans rumored to be merged and the most likely merged team is the veterans, perhaps get Damian out the team and start the continuation of his RSOB?




> Top left and top right are true, though. Particularly for biracial brown/white, they have a tendency towards fairer skin tones.


What I do know, mixed Arab-South East Asian tended to have lighter skin than the average South East Asian (and a lot of them are more handsome/beautiful af because Arabs features enhance the face with their thick eyebrows, long eyelashes, and sharp nose). Mixed Caucasian/South East Asian also tended to have even lighter skin (with the Asian features still dominant). So I thought it's not a weird thing if mixed Arab/Caucasian have white-passing skin but at the same time have those beautiful Arab features on them.

I mean I don't really mind how he's drawn and colored right now, but I will rage if they mess with his character. I hope I don't sound like a racist  :Frown: 




> I agree that Damian on a team with the newer younger kids would at least stop fans moaning about the the deaged trio he leads in TT but calling them Young Justice would get the fans of the original young justice comic pissed. They are already pretty ticked off as is.
> It's a pickle maybe they could give them a new name.


Agreed. Agreed. Agreed. If Damian doesn't get his own solo, maybe a new team with all the new generations (Damian, Jon, Maya, Emiko, New Wally, Jackson, who else?)

----------


## fanfan13

> The Damian part starts at 6.11


Aaahh I love her opinion!
Idk the only thing hindering Damian in DCEU is his age and not to mention his background story that is just so complex and needed to be told in one movie alone.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Aaahh I love her opinion!
> Idk the only thing hindering Damian in DCEU is his age and not to mention his background story that is just so complex and needed to be told in one movie alone.


I love Grace. She loves Damian and gets so excited about him it makes me laugh.
I don't know I'm not ruling out Damian but something tells me with all the business diversity is doing Duke might get the call.

Regardless I loved her pitch.

----------


## fanfan13

> I love Grace. She loves Damian and gets so excited about him it makes me laugh.
> I don't know I'm not ruling out Damian but something tells me with all the business diversity is doing Duke might get the call.
> 
> Regardless I loved her pitch.


Duke? Are you serious lol

----------


## dietrich

> Duke? Are you serious lol


She keeps saying that . I know diversity sells but I don't see Duke Honestly I don't even see Robin especially after being reminded of Chris O'Donnell. I mean whoever thought a grown Robin would work? The name alone screams kid hero.

Have you guys read Grace's comic Supurbia. It features a gay versions of Bruce and Dick. It's pretty good.

----------


## fanfan13

> Have you guys read Grace's comic Supurbia. It features a gay versions of Bruce and Dick. It's pretty good.


eh... maybe.

btw, dietrich, I've seen Super Sons #7 variant cover in Dustin's instagram. It's indeed cute  :Smile:  the atmosphere kinda reminds me of Li'l Gotham somehow.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> She keeps saying that . I know diversity sells but I don't see Duke Honestly I don't even see Robin especially after being reminded of Chris O'Donnell. I mean whoever thought a grown Robin would work? The name alone screams kid hero.
> 
> Have you guys read Grace's comic Supurbia. It features a gay versions of Bruce and Dick. It's pretty good.


I've read it and Nightfox's costume look close to Dukes yellow Power Ranger costume so I guess Scott has also read it.

I think Duke has a very strong chance of being the sidekick introduced. Robin hasn't worked in the movies Nolan had a reason for putting the twist he did on it.
So maybe a new sidekick would do better especially a diverse one that doesn't carry the stigma of scaly leotards and O'donell

----------


## CPSparkles

> eh... maybe.
> 
> btw, dietrich, I've seen Super Sons #7 variant cover in Dustin's instagram. It's indeed cute  the atmosphere kinda reminds me of Li'l Gotham somehow.


I thought lil' Gotham too when I saw it. .

----------


## Aioros22

> She keeps saying that . I know diversity sells but I don't see Duke Honestly I don't even see Robin especially after being reminded of Chris O'Donnell. I mean whoever thought a grown Robin would work? The name alone screams kid hero.
> 
> Have you guys read Grace's comic Supurbia. It features a gay versions of Bruce and Dick. It's pretty good.


You know, Batman Forever made good money and was popular. Batman and Robin wasn`t.

----------


## dietrich

> You know, Batman Forever made good money and was popular. Batman and Robin wasn`t.


They both made bank actually but Robin pretty much killed Chris O'Donell till NCIS.

----------


## fanfan13

I don't care what everyone thinks, I love the latest issue of Teen Titans and Damian in it.

----------


## Assam

> I don't care what everyone thinks, I love the latest issue of Teen Titans and Damian in it.


Agreed. This issue had probably my favorite portrayal of Damian in the book so far. He's always at his best when his armor is being peeled off.

----------


## dietrich

> I don't care what everyone thinks, I love the latest issue of Teen Titans and Damian in it.


The issue was good though heavy on the pandering.
So Star is taking charge well she should have been in the 1st place the problem with Percy going about it this way is that now we have a Kori who needed BB to act. That's not Kori.

BB acts like a child and really is a creeper. Everyone was kind of slightly off in this issue.
When Percy put out that ominous tweet a while back I was expecting much worse 
Hopefully this bone will satisfy the rabid dogs for a couple of months before they are back.

----------


## Katana500

What ominious tweet?  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> What ominious tweet?


He put out a tweet last week or so saying that he felt really sorry for what happens to Damian in this weeks issue

----------


## reni344

> The issue was good though heavy on the pandering.
> So Star is taking charge well she should have been in the 1st place the problem with Percy going about it this way is that now we have a Kori who needed BB to act. That's not Kori.
> 
> BB acts like a child and really is a creeper. Everyone was kind of slightly off in this issue.
> When Percy put out that ominous tweet a while back I was expecting much worse 
> Hopefully this bone will satisfy the rabid dogs for a couple of months before they are back.


I was fine with everyone in this issue except Beast Boy he is such a passive aggressive jerk. If he has a problem with Damian say it to Damian but no he has Starfire do his dirty work for him. I don't  think she really has a problem with Damian leading but thinks he could benefit from gaining more maturity first.

----------


## dietrich

> I was fine with everyone in this issue except Beast Boy he is such a passive aggressive jerk. If he has a problem with Damian say it to Damian but no he has Starfire do his dirty work for him.


Yeah Beast Boy is kind of all over the place can't wait for the arc focusing on him. Percy has yet to get a full grasp on their characterisations.
Kori should not have waited to be repeatedly prompted in this manner. She is basically Garfield's pawn. She should have taken action right after TLC and it should have been her decision not instigated by someone else. Hopefully we see an issue after this arc where they all address it as a team.

Raven so far has shown the most maturity and leadership potential in how she handles things and she has been the only one brave enough to call Damian to order to his face.

----------


## adrikito

> He put out a tweet last week or so saying that he felt really sorry for what happens to Damian in this weeks issue


...... In TT I only feel bad for Wally West fans... 

I don´t remember anything worst(as Injustice/Batman Beyond) for this... Even Supersons was very cruel with Damian..

...That Old Damian.. I prefer the character like bruce wayne in batman beyond, not one old dwarf..  :Mad:

----------


## dietrich

Oh MY GOD Beyond was incredible!!!!!!!!!!

Jurgen's Damian is a beast though I'm afraid if he heaps anymore accolades on this Damian's shoulders he's going to collapse under the weight.

Beat a machine, Surpassed Bruce at his best, gotten further than Ra's at his mission. Whats next cured cancer?
*spoilers:*
 Did Terry just kill Goliath???!!! 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Frontier

> Oh MY GOD Beyond was incredible!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jurgen's Damian is a beast though I'm afraid if he heaps anymore accolades on this Damian's shoulders he's going to collapse under the weight.
> 
> Beat a machine, Surpassed Bruce at his best, gotten further than Ra's at his mission. Whats next cured cancer?
> *spoilers:*
>  Did Terry just kill Goliath???!!! 
> *end of spoilers*


Suddenly I feel tempted to read Jurgen's _Batman Beyond_  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Fergus

> Suddenly I feel tempted to read Jurgen's _Batman Beyond_ .


This current arc is very very compelling I've picked up back issue's starting with BB Rebirth. Lets hope the quality doesn't dip.

----------


## Alycat

Today's  Teen Titans was an improvement. Kori taking lead like she always should've. Just wish that BB hadn't been the one to suggest it. Batman Beyond was pretty good although everything about the future still baffles me. Wtf happened to all the other ex robins? Also lol Bruce, nah Dick put in work with Damian while he was dead or doing other things.

----------


## fanfan13

I agree with everyone Beast Boy was off. First he made fun of Jackson and now he talked about his problems with Damian to Starfire, not to Damian himself. Raven on the other hand was direct with her issue and I especially love it when she tried to peel Damian's masks one by one. This subtlety is what I asked in the first place and I'm glad I finally get it. Part of Damian that's always struggling, feeling insecure, and trying to be the best in the wrong way is what's consistent in Damian's character that I love the most and they show it in Teen Titans.

I have read Beyond as well and goodness I can't help fangirling to all the badassness and praises for Damian throughout the issue. I love that all of Bruce's narrations in this issue were all about Damian and how he said "Damian's better than the last time I saw him" and "Damian's passed me at my best" and etc, like, hey Bruce are you not proud of what Damian has become or are you? Plus it's just funny for me to see Damian just simply stood there talking to Bruce when Terry struggled a lot in front of them.

And, God, it hurts me to see Damian standing there in the background seeing Bruce and Terry and thinking that he shouldn't bother those two  :Frown:  kinda reminds me of that scene in RSOB where amnesiac Bruce playing with all the children and sad Damian just looked at his father behind the trees and couldn't come out.

Though this got me also thinking, as much as Beyond Damian's motivation is in character, but him dreaming mass destruction to save earth like Ra's is due to the lack of Dick's, Jon's, Maya's, and others' presences in his adult life? I don't know about Beyond world and probably this has been asked before I hope you guys don't mind I ask again, what happened to the others? And especially, like Alycat has mentioned, where are the other ex-robins in Beyond?

btw @dietrich
*spoilers:*
damn I hope Terry didn't kill Goliath but just knocked Goliath unconscious
*end of spoilers*

----------


## fanfan13

> He put out a tweet last week or so saying that he felt really sorry for what happens to Damian in this weeks issue


I thought Percy was referring to Teen Titans' future issues (and my guess is the issues where Emiko appear) not this one.

btw, Damian's best friend in Earth-16 is back lol

----------


## dietrich

> I agree with everyone Beast Boy was off. First he made fun of Jackson and now he talked about his problems with Damian to Starfire, not to Damian himself. Raven on the other hand was direct with her issue and I especially love it when she tried to peel Damian's masks one by one. This subtlety is what I asked in the first place and I'm glad I finally get it. Part of Damian that's always struggling, feeling insecure, and trying to be the best in the wrong way is what's consistent in Damian's character that I love the most and they show it in Teen Titans.
> 
> I have read Beyond as well and goodness I can't help fangirling to all the badassness and praises for Damian throughout the issue. I love that all of Bruce's narrations in this issue were all about Damian and how he said "Damian's better than the last time I saw him" and "Damian's passed me at my best" and etc, like, hey Bruce are you not proud of what Damian has become or are you? Plus it's just funny for me to see Damian just simply stood there talking to Bruce when Terry struggled a lot in front of them.
> 
> And, God, it hurts me to see Damian standing there in the background seeing Bruce and Terry and thinking that he shouldn't bother those two  kinda reminds me of that scene in RSOB where amnesiac Bruce playing with all the children and sad Damian just looked at his father behind the trees and couldn't come out.
> 
> Though this got me also thinking, as much as Beyond Damian's motivation is in character, but him dreaming mass destruction to save earth like Ra's is due to the lack of Dick's, Jon's, Maya's, and others' presences in his adult life? I don't know about Beyond world and probably this has been asked before I hope you guys don't mind I ask again, what happened to the others? And especially, like Alycat has mentioned, where are the other ex-robins in Beyond?
> 
> btw @dietrich
> ...


I hope BB gets fleshed out soon Percy needs to read more comics with these guys to truly get a feel for them. Gar is playful and cheeky he teases and he would confront Damian face to face.

With Kori it's a shame he wrote her this way don't know why he did. Why show BB push her in two issues when you could just have her note that Damian isn't ready bring it up and deal with it like the adult in the group. 

Beyond gave me the feels big time and I hope you are right about the spoiler.

----------


## dietrich

> I thought Percy was referring to Teen Titans' future issues (and my guess is the issues where Emiko appear) not this one.
> 
> btw, Damian's best friend in Earth-16 is back lol


Oh I saw I hope he pops up in Supersons  :Smile:

----------


## Godlike13

I cant remember the last time i enjoyed Beast Boy.

----------


## fanfan13

> Oh I saw I hope he pops up in Supersons


It'd be a mess if he truly appears in Super Sons, but a fun one that is.
Like it's clear he would be against Jon and I imagine Damian would watch the fight from the sidelines with bored eyes lol.

----------


## dietrich

> I cant remember the last time i enjoyed Beast Boy.


This BB is just all the worst parts of today annoying teen what with the social media obsession. Plus what with the slimy creeper characterisation. The TT GO! BB is far better and that's just sad.

How old is he? because he was drinking in one issue so he might be 20+. Percy's needs to brush up on his knowledge of the original 3 cos he's not doing them justice.

Though to be fair the book is young and they haven't done much yet we might see more of their true personality once their arc rolls around or as the team settles.

----------


## dietrich

> It'd be a mess if he truly appears in Super Sons, but a fun one that is.
> Like it's clear he would be against Jon and I imagine Damian would watch the fight from the sidelines with bored eyes lol.


I get a Damian vibe off him maybe its the way he speaks.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## Assam

snack break.jpg

10char.

----------


## RedBird

MALK animatic with Jason Damian and Dick

----------


## darkseidpwns

Damian seems to have found a new fan, Giovanni Timpano the artist drawing Shadow/Batman.

----------


## TheCape

The last time that i enjoyed BB was in the JT Krul run, personally,, here he is meh.

----------


## TheCape

I miss the love/hate dynamic of Damian and Stephanie.

----------


## Aioros22

> MALK animatic with Jason Damian and Dick


I shouldn`t find this as funny as I do but I do. 

"It doesn`t make any sense!"

----------


## Katana500

> 


Whats this from  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> Whats this from


Batman and Robin Anuual #3

----------


## dietrich

> MALK animatic with Jason Damian and Dick


Mow I want some malk

----------


## dietrich

> I miss the love/hate dynamic of Damian and Stephanie.


They had awesome have some moments.

----------


## millernumber1

> I miss the love/hate dynamic of Damian and Stephanie.





> They had awesome have some moments.


I miss it too. Though I love Damian and Maya's relationship in Robin, Son of Batman, for some of the same reasons.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian seems to have found a new fan, Giovanni Timpano the artist drawing Shadow/Batman.



Awesome. Art from the upcoming Shadow/Batman

----------


## dietrich

> I miss it too. Though I love Damian and Maya's relationship in Robin, Son of Batman, for some of the same reasons.


Maya is very cool but because Steph is cheekier and very upbeat it makes their interactions more fun.

----------


## shadowsgirl

:Big Grin:

----------


## oasis1313

> Mow I want some malk


What is malk?

----------


## Godlike13

Cat talk for milk i assume.

----------


## Pohzee

Have you guys not seen the original Malk video? The audio is from a YouTube sketch by Julian Smith.

https://youtu.be/ty62YzGryU4

Which explains why Damian is "voiced" by a grown black man.

----------


## darkseidpwns

Is Beyond Damian badassery on fire or what? by far the most interesting character in the ENTIRE Futures End and Batman Beyond runs, which is about 65 issues. He almost makes Futures End worth it by himself . Kinda sad how Terry is a dull caricature next to him.

It also confirms my stance that making characters evil or bad isn't inherently a wrong idea or one in which company intends malice towards said character like many disgruntled fanboys of certain characters like to believe. In Damian's case its already rooted in his character and the execution of the idea has been nothing short of brilliant, you dont even feel that Damian is a bad guy here. I said it before in response to many fan boys clamoring for Batman turning evil (even Damian, clearly out of spite and resentment) that there is simply no guarantee that an evil Batman would be some dull, cliched loser. He could easily be a Darth Vader and go on to be infinitely more cooler and interesting than the "boring" goody two shoes heroes. That's exactly what Damian has accomplished.

IMO after Hal Jordan's Parallax run this has to be the best story with a hero becoming a villain at DC.

----------


## dietrich

> Is Beyond Damian badassery on fire or what? by far the most interesting character in the ENTIRE Futures End and Batman Beyond runs, which is about 65 issues. He almost makes Futures End worth it by himself . Kinda sad how Terry is a dull caricature next to him.
> 
> It also confirms my stance that making characters evil or bad isn't inherently a wrong idea or one in which company intends malice towards said character like many disgruntled fanboys of certain characters like to believe. In Damian's case its already rooted in his character and the execution of the idea has been nothing short of brilliant, you dont even feel that Damian is a bad guy here. I said it before in response to many fan boys clamoring for Batman turning evil (even Damian, clearly out of spite and resentment) that there is simply no guarantee that an evil Batman would be some dull, cliched loser. He could easily be a Darth Vader and go on to be infinitely more cooler and interesting than the "boring" goody two shoes heroes. That's exactly what Damian has accomplished.
> 
> IMO after Hal Jordan's Parallax run this has to be the best story with a hero becoming a villain at DC.


So true and very well said.Pwns are you Jurgens  :Smile: 

This Damian is so compelling and likeable despite being a  Villain.


Jurgens is dong excellent with this Arc. This is how you make a character go super villain without pissing fans off.
His Damian is how I imagine always imagined a grown up Damian would act.
His still got all his pretension, vocabulary and drive but now with a layer of confidence, less bravado.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> So true and very well said.Pwns are you Jurgens 
> 
> This Damian is so compelling and likeable despite being a  Villain.
> 
> 
> Jurgens is dong excellent with this Arc. This is how you make a character go super villain without pissing fans off.
> His Damian is how I imagine always imagined a grown up Damian would act.
> His still got all his pretension, vocabulary and drive but now with a layer of confidence, less bravado.


Nah lol. Though I once suspected a user here for being Morrison in disguise.

I would love to see this Damian meet 666 Damian, minds will be blown.

----------


## dietrich

> Nah lol. Though I once suspected a user here for being Morrison in disguise.
> 
> I would love to see this Damian meet 666 Damian, minds will be blown.


Oh men that would be incredible. Damian 666 is Badassery personified but This Damian is more compelling and gives me the feels more than Damian 666.
Damian in 666 looks like he eats broken glass and rusty nails for breakfast. He's that hardcore

----------


## Fergus

> Nah lol. Though I once suspected a user here for being Morrison in disguise.
> 
> I would love to see this Damian meet 666 Damian, minds will be blown.


It would be mind blowing though the possibilities of that coming to pass ??????

Really can't wait to read Grant's coda  for Damian.
I wonder what Morrison's take on the character is. He doesn't seem to be that vocal about him, doesn't have an obvious fondness for him like most creators have for their creations.

It will be interesting to see what he does with the character now that Damian's long past the purpose he created him for.

Creators usually talk at length about

----------


## Fergus

> Is Beyond Damian badassery on fire or what? by far the most interesting character in the ENTIRE Futures End and Batman Beyond runs, which is about 65 issues. He almost makes Futures End worth it by himself . Kinda sad how Terry is a dull caricature next to him.
> 
> It also confirms my stance that making characters evil or bad isn't inherently a wrong idea or one in which company intends malice towards said character like many disgruntled fanboys of certain characters like to believe. In Damian's case its already rooted in his character and the execution of the idea has been nothing short of brilliant, you dont even feel that Damian is a bad guy here. I said it before in response to many fan boys clamoring for Batman turning evil (even Damian, clearly out of spite and resentment) that there is simply no guarantee that an evil Batman would be some dull, cliched loser. He could easily be a Darth Vader and go on to be infinitely more cooler and interesting than the "boring" goody two shoes heroes. That's exactly what Damian has accomplished.
> 
> IMO after Hal Jordan's Parallax run this has to be the best story with a hero becoming a villain at DC.


Agreed. This Damian is indeed great and very compelling. I will be sad when this arc is done and this guy is gone.

Not often that a writer makes you sympathise with someone looking to commit mass murder or a character speaks well and is so engaging that you completely  forget that they are speaking about killing millions. I was so entranced I actually forget about that part.

Whoops! Yeah this Damian is magic

----------


## darkseidpwns

> It would be mind blowing though the possibilities of that coming to pass ??????
> 
> Really can't wait to read Grant's coda  for Damian.
> I wonder what Morrison's take on the character is. He doesn't seem to be that vocal about him, doesn't have an obvious fondness for him like most creators have for their creations.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what he does with the character now that Damian's long past the purpose he created him for.
> 
> Creators usually talk at length about


That's one the reasons I respect Morrison, he recognizes that he's a free lancer and that these characters are owned by the company.

----------


## fanfan13

> Agreed. This Damian is indeed great and very compelling. I will be sad when this arc is done and this guy is gone.
> 
> Not often that a writer makes you sympathise with someone looking to commit mass murder or a character speaks well and is so engaging that you completely  forget that they are speaking about killing millions. I was so entranced I actually forget about that part.
> 
> Whoops! Yeah this Damian is magic


I was like that too until I saw those freaking missiles and I was reminded that, God, this Damian's really serious about his mass murdering talk. He's going to do it. He's real bad, alright.
I just hope by the end of arc he won't get humiliated the way antagonists usually are by the protagonists. 

the idea of Beyond Damian vs 666 Damian is pretty interesting. I will vote Beyond Damian. I like him more because he gives me a lot of feels.

----------


## darkseidpwns

Percy on Damian and Gotham Resistance/Metal:

And what happens in these stories segues directly into the event and has a major impact on the central Metal storyline.
Green Arrow and Robin - Damian Wayne - are the two signature characters of the "Gotham Resistance." Their very difficult team-up is going to have a ripple effect, not just within the Metal event, but within their respective series.

Oliver's going to come back to Green Arrow, and Damian's going to come back to Teen Titans having learned some important lessons.

One of the central pivot points within the "Gotham Resistance" is Oliver and Dinah's reconciliation.

----------


## adrikito

> Percy on Damian and Gotham Resistance/Metal:
> 
> And what happens in these stories segues directly into the event and has a major impact on the central Metal storyline.
> Green Arrow and Robin - Damian Wayne - are the two signature characters of the "Gotham Resistance." Their very difficult team-up is going to have a ripple effect, not just within the Metal event, but within their respective series.
> 
> Oliver's going to come back to Green Arrow, and Damian's going to come back to Teen Titans having learned some important lessons.
> 
> One of the central pivot points within the "Gotham Resistance" is Oliver and Dinah's reconciliation.


GOTHAM RESISTENCE.. Dami and Oli, I can understand that Green Arrow is trying to put Emiko in the TT..  In the end he will achieve his goal.




> Is Beyond Damian badassery on fire or what? by far* the most interesting character in the ENTIRE Futures End and Batman Beyond runs, which is about 65 issues. He almost makes Futures End worth it by himself . Kinda sad how Terry is a dull caricature next to him.
> 
> It also confirms my stance that making characters evil or bad isn't inherently a wrong idea or one in which company intends malice towards said character* like many disgruntled fanboys of certain characters like to believe. In Damian's case its already rooted in his character and the execution of the idea has been nothing short of brilliant, you dont even feel that Damian is a bad guy here. I said it before in response to many fan boys clamoring for Batman turning evil (even Damian, clearly out of spite and resentment) that there is simply no guarantee that an evil Batman would be some dull, cliched loser. He could easily be a Darth Vader and go on to be infinitely more cooler and interesting than the "boring" goody two shoes heroes. That's exactly what Damian has accomplished.
> 
> IMO after Hal Jordan's Parallax run this has to be the best story with a hero becoming a villain at DC.


.... My reason for leave Batman Beyond(Damian) is the BEST THING in all the serie..... AWESOME, this is not Injustice Damian, creating hate between fans..

Seems that he is not another *TRASH character* like almost all Injustice ex-heroes(flash and Hal are now in batman side)..

----------


## Fergus

> That's one the reasons I respect Morrison, he recognizes that he's a free lancer and that these characters are owned by the company.


Yep.  Some creators and writers have such an attachment to their creations and stories that they feel slighted when future writers alter their work. I'm not a fan of that. Create. fans enjoy. Snap shots for posterity . Let go an move on. Next guy's turn. Rinse repeat.

----------


## Godlike13

> Percy on Damian and Gotham Resistance/Metal:
> 
> And what happens in these stories segues directly into the event and has a major impact on the central Metal storyline.
> Green Arrow and Robin - Damian Wayne - are the two signature characters of the "Gotham Resistance." Their very difficult team-up is going to have a ripple effect, not just within the Metal event, but within their respective series.
> 
> Oliver's going to come back to Green Arrow, and Damian's going to come back to Teen Titans having learned some important lessons.
> 
> One of the central pivot points within the "Gotham Resistance" is Oliver and Dinah's reconciliation.


I'm sorry, I know this has nothing to do with Damian, but why is Green Arrow one of the signature characters of Gotham Resistance?

----------


## dragons06

> Percy on Damian and Gotham Resistance/Metal:
> 
> And what happens in these stories segues directly into the event and has a major impact on the central Metal storyline.
> Green Arrow and Robin - Damian Wayne - are the two signature characters of the "Gotham Resistance." Their very difficult team-up is going to have a ripple effect, not just within the Metal event, but within their respective series.
> 
> Oliver's going to come back to Green Arrow, and Damian's going to come back to Teen Titans having learned some important lessons.
> 
> One of the central pivot points within the "Gotham Resistance" is Oliver and Dinah's reconciliation.


I wasn't planning on collect that many Gotham resistance side stories, but i'll get all the comics with damian and Green arrow  :Smile: 
Thanks for this!!!

----------


## darkseidpwns

> I'm sorry, I know this has nothing to do with Damian, but why is Green Arrow one of the signature characters of Gotham Resistance?


I guess because Percy is writing both GA and TT.

----------


## fanfan13

> Percy on Damian and Gotham Resistance/Metal:
> 
> And what happens in these stories segues directly into the event and has a major impact on the central Metal storyline.
> Green Arrow and Robin - Damian Wayne - are the two signature characters of the "Gotham Resistance." Their very difficult team-up is going to have a ripple effect, not just within the Metal event, but within their respective series.
> 
> Oliver's going to come back to Green Arrow, and Damian's going to come back to Teen Titans having learned some important lessons.
> 
> One of the central pivot points within the "Gotham Resistance" is Oliver and Dinah's reconciliation.


Where is this taken from?

I'm intrigued. Now I think I need to finish reading Green Arrow until the latest issue. I am now still in the first or second arc.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Where is this taken from?
> 
> I'm intrigued. Now I think I need to finish reading Green Arrow until the latest issue. I am now still in the first or second arc.


There's an interview, link on his twitter but this was the only portion relevant to Damian.

----------


## dietrich

> I'm sorry, I know this has nothing to do with Damian, but why is Green Arrow one of the signature characters of Gotham Resistance?


Maybe Synder is trying to ensure as many brands as possible.
Representing Gotham you've got characters from Green Arrow, Batfam  and SS/Sirens.

----------


## dietrich

> Percy on Damian and Gotham Resistance/Metal:
> 
> And what happens in these stories segues directly into the event and has a major impact on the central Metal storyline.
> Green Arrow and Robin - Damian Wayne - are the two signature characters of the "Gotham Resistance." Their very difficult team-up is going to have a ripple effect, not just within the Metal event, but within their respective series.
> 
> Oliver's going to come back to Green Arrow, and Damian's going to come back to Teen Titans having learned some important lessons.
> 
> One of the central pivot points within the "Gotham Resistance" is Oliver and Dinah's reconciliation.


Percy Percy Percy! I worry about him.I feel that he is a writer that listen a bit too much to noisy fans.
He rushed to have Star take over the team and in the process F**ed up and did her an injustice. He should have taken his time thought up a decent way and civil way for her and the team to address this instead he wrote Star and BB gossiping behind Damian's back like immature school girls and after much prompting and convincing she took power.

Leader's and good people don't act like that he needs to keep an eye on the story and Representations because thus far Raven and Aqualad are the only member's who are acting right and being mature.

He is also a bit fond of teaching Damian. I hope soon we get a story he just has fun and there are no lessons.

----------


## Fergus

Batman and Robin #17




Raising a child is one of the most difficult and challenging things a person will ever do. There is no manual and every kid is unique so works with one will not work with the next.

Kids test your patience and tolerance and a great deal of a parent's time at home is spent correcting behaviour/butting head's so for me this page is so familiar. 
The number of times I've missed bedtime because work or the weeks when there's been more testing boundaries instead  of bonding time I've often found myself in a similar position to Bruce in the above panel.

Sneaking in to appreciate the ones you love and missed all day. Make sure they are okay. And just like Bruce I always have a big simile on my face because I love them so much.

----------


## Fergus

> Percy Percy Percy! I worry about him.I feel that he is a writer that listen a bit too much to noisy fans.
> He rushed to have Star take over the team and in the process F**ed up and did her an injustice. He should have taken his time thought up a decent way and civil way for her and the team to address this instead he wrote Star and BB gossiping behind Damian's back like immature school girls and after much prompting and convincing she took power.
> 
> Leader's and good people don't act like that he needs to keep an eye on the story and Representations because thus far Raven and Aqualad are the only member's who are acting right and being mature.
> 
> He is also a bit fond of teaching Damian. I hope soon we get a story he just has fun and there are no lessons.


Percy's okay his characterisations need work but he is a decent story teller.  That he likes to teach Damian isn't necessarily a bad thing. It means that he is drawn to the character Damian is holding his focus. The bad side to that is that in a ensemble book and in team up one character should not hold the writers focus. 
Damian is in danger of becoming plot device.

----------


## dietrich

The cutest Robin




most precious

----------


## rui no onna

> The cutest Robin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most precious


Is that a new Super Sons variant?  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> Batman and Robin #17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raising a child is one of the most difficult and challenging things a person will ever do. There is no manual and every kid is unique so works with one will not work with the next.
> 
> Kids test your patience and tolerance and a great deal of a parent's time at home is spent correcting behaviour/butting head's so for me this page is so familiar. 
> The number of times I've missed bedtime because work or the weeks when there's been more testing boundaries instead  of bonding time I've often found myself in a similar position to Bruce in the above panel.
> ...


Loves it. Tomasi really did good. 
Tomasi always seems to have his devoted father goggles on every time he writes Damian and Batman. I have noticed that and he is still doing it.

----------


## fanfan13

> Is that a new Super Sons variant?


I think it is from Li'l Gotham.

----------


## dietrich

> Is that a new Super Sons variant?


No It's just from the lil Gotham comic.

----------


## dietrich

Okay so Duke's new solo is called Batman and the Signal not happy about that because it looks like it is a Batman and Robin stand in.
Worse you have the guy writing it asking about Damian and his relationship with Duke. Not Dick, Jason or anyone just Damian suggesting that he might be thinking dragging the poor child into this.

I am sick of these writers who have zero interest and some contempt for Damian turning around and using him to suit their agenda. King, Synder and Sir whatever his name is.

I like Duke quite a bit and I have bought everything he's been in so far and I will carry on checking out his future projects but I will not support Batman and the Signal.

How Scott didn't learn anything from hypergate is a marvel his take away from all that was 'go bigger next time'.

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian Wayne the Demon's Head

----------


## CPSparkles

> Okay so Duke's new solo is called Batman and the Signal not happy about that because it looks like it is a Batman and Robin stand in.
> Worse you have the guy writing it asking about Damian and his relationship with Duke. Not Dick, Jason or anyone just Damian suggesting that he might be thinking dragging the poor child into this.
> 
> I am sick of these writers who have zero interest and some contempt for Damian turning around and using him to suit their agenda. King, Synder and Sir whatever his name is.
> 
> I like Duke quite a bit and I have bought everything he's been in so far and I will carry on checking out his future projects but I will not support Batman and the Signal.
> 
> How Scott didn't learn anything from hypergate is a marvel his take away from all that was 'go bigger next time'.


Not a Duke fan and not at surprised by the title. Synder is slowly erasing all the goodwill he garnered from fans. This obsession with his character is at ridiculous levels now.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Percy on Damian and Gotham Resistance/Metal:
> 
> And what happens in these stories segues directly into the event and has a major impact on the central Metal storyline.
> Green Arrow and Robin - Damian Wayne - are the two signature characters of the "Gotham Resistance." Their very difficult team-up is going to have a ripple effect, not just within the Metal event, but within their respective series.
> 
> Oliver's going to come back to Green Arrow, and Damian's going to come back to Teen Titans having learned some important lessons.
> 
> One of the central pivot points within the "Gotham Resistance" is Oliver and Dinah's reconciliation.


You know I try to imagine their interaction but i can't. No clue what to expect from this.

----------


## CPSparkles

> 


Tim is just jealous he doesn't have your genes. Talia is a stunner Tim's mum is well......
Who doesn't love pretty boys? Look at Dick Grayson It just means you have to work twice as hard as Bruce when it come to people throwing themselves at you.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Is Beyond Damian badassery on fire or what? by far the most interesting character in the ENTIRE Futures End and Batman Beyond runs, which is about 65 issues. He almost makes Futures End worth it by himself . Kinda sad how Terry is a dull caricature next to him.
> 
> It also confirms my stance that making characters evil or bad isn't inherently a wrong idea or one in which company intends malice towards said character like many disgruntled fanboys of certain characters like to believe. In Damian's case its already rooted in his character and the execution of the idea has been nothing short of brilliant, you dont even feel that Damian is a bad guy here. I said it before in response to many fan boys clamoring for Batman turning evil (even Damian, clearly out of spite and resentment) that there is simply no guarantee that an evil Batman would be some dull, cliched loser. He could easily be a Darth Vader and go on to be infinitely more cooler and interesting than the "boring" goody two shoes heroes. That's exactly what Damian has accomplished.
> 
> IMO after Hal Jordan's Parallax run this has to be the best story with a hero becoming a villain at DC.





> So true and very well said.Pwns are you Jurgens 
> 
> This Damian is so compelling and likeable despite being a  Villain.
> 
> 
> Jurgens is dong excellent with this Arc. This is how you make a character go super villain without pissing fans off.
> His Damian is how I imagine always imagined a grown up Damian would act.
> His still got all his pretension, vocabulary and drive but now with a layer of confidence, less bravado.





> Oh MY GOD Beyond was incredible!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jurgen's Damian is a beast though I'm afraid if he heaps anymore accolades on this Damian's shoulders he's going to collapse under the weight.
> 
> Beat a machine, Surpassed Bruce at his best, gotten further than Ra's at his mission. Whats next cured cancer?
> *spoilers:*
>  Did Terry just kill Goliath???!!! 
> *end of spoilers*


Jurgen's Damian in the Batman Beyond IS BADASSERY ON FIRE he's got mad skills.

What an engaging arc BB is never this good throw in Damian and the book is on fire.
And yeah of course he surpassed Bruce at 13 he was already closing gap Brucie boy.

----------


## fanfan13

> Okay so Duke's new solo is called Batman and the Signal not happy about that because it looks like it is a Batman and Robin stand in.
> *Worse you have the guy writing it asking about Damian and his relationship with Duke.* Not Dick, Jason or anyone just Damian suggesting that he might be thinking dragging the poor child into this.


What? Where did you get that info from?

----------


## darkseidpwns

> What? Where did you get that info from?


On his Twitter, Giovanni Timpano uploaded some Damian pics from his upcoming Shadow/Batman series which was retweeted by the Signal writer and that's where he asked about Damian and Duke's relationship. I sense no malice but it does kind of imply we might be seeing Damian there.

----------


## KrustyKid

> Damian Wayne the Demon's Head


Beautiful work here!

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Damian kenan and Duke [Dream team?]
some people have questionable taste but each to their own.

----------


## CPSparkles

http://oh-mother-of-darkness.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

http://tiya-minuscule.tumblr.com

----------


## fanfan13

> Damian Wayne the Demon's Head


So handsome and badass (*´▽｀*)




> On his Twitter, Giovanni Timpano uploaded some Damian pics from his upcoming Shadow/Batman series which was retweeted by the Signal writer and that's where he asked about Damian and Duke's relationship. I sense no malice but it does kind of imply we might be seeing Damian there.


I quickly went to see it and I agree it does seem like we will have Damian appearing in Duke's The Signal.

----------


## fanfan13

@CPSparkles

I love all of the pictures! Thanks a lot!!

----------


## CPSparkles

> @CPSparkles
> 
> I love all of the pictures! Thanks a lot!!


Thanks I can never get tired of searching and posting Damian art  :Smile:

----------


## fanfan13

> Thanks I can never get tired of searching and posting Damian art


yeah there are a lot of amazing Damian fanarts out there. I love to search for them too and save them in my personal folder. 
It's often that I already saw the arts before you posted them here.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

> Thanks I can never get tired of searching and posting Damian art


Great uploads Sparkles

----------


## irene

> Okay so Duke's new solo is called Batman and the Signal not happy about that because it looks like it is a Batman and Robin stand in.
> Worse you have the guy writing it asking about Damian and his relationship with Duke. Not Dick, Jason or anyone just Damian suggesting that he might be thinking dragging the poor child into this.
> 
> I am sick of these writers who have zero interest and some contempt for Damian turning around and using him to suit their agenda. King, Synder and Sir whatever his name is.


Well, it makes sense. Damian's strength (and drawback) as a character is that he has very strong antagonist personality -- a wonderful source for all kinds of conflict.

If I were to write a book about Duke, my first go would be Damian too.

In order to have something to tell, you need something to overcome. They want to play it extremely safe with Duke, so Duke can't have conflict with Alfred, he would be lynched on the spot. He can't antagonise Bruce, that would be equal to suicide character wise. 

Nobody cares about Tim and Jason, and the rest are too insignificant*. Dick's way too nice and stable (and too used to new sidekicks) to care about Duke.

But we all know we've been just waiting for Damian to _really_ express his feelings towards Duke and his new status. With Damian's penchant for dramatics, the conflict could probably sustain a book for a long time.

This is not to say that I want Damian in this book, hell no, I hope they keep him far away (and remember that if he was to be too overexposed for Deathstroke, the same applies here), but I understand the thought process behind this. The poor new writer just tries his best to pacth up a story from the waste he has been granted.



_*(note that I'm joking, but I think that's what the editorial thinks)_

----------


## dietrich

> Well, it makes sense. Damian's strength (and drawback) as a character is that he has very strong antagonist personality -- a wonderful source for all kinds of conflict.
> 
> If I were to write a book about Duke, my first go would be Damian too.
> 
> In order to have something to tell, you need something to overcome. They want to play it extremely safe with Duke, so Duke can't have conflict with Alfred, he would be lynched on the spot. He can't antagonise Bruce, that would be equal to suicide character wise. 
> 
> Nobody cares about Tim and Jason, and the rest are too insignificant*. Dick's way too nice and stable (and too used to new sidekicks) to care about Duke.
> 
> But we all know we've been just waiting for Damian to _really_ express his feelings towards Duke and his new status. With Damian's penchant for dramatics, the conflict could probably sustain a book for a long time.
> ...


Agreed and that is everything I don't want. Lately Damian has been wheeled out as comic relief or plot device by writers who have zero investment in his character using him spice up their stories. I don't mind with Priest or Tomasi because these are writers who care and want to use Damian in their ongoing projects. This new guy only want's Damian for self reasons. He wants to use him to further Duke.

----------


## Aahz

> Nobody cares about Tim and Jason, and the rest are too insignificant*. 
> [...]
> _*(note that I'm joking, but I think that's what the editorial thinks)_


But thats unfortunately really how they are treated. Even if things might get a little bit better for Tim when he returns in TEC.

But when it comes to conflict, with Tim there is (similarly as with Dick) not much potential. 
And since Jason is now treated s if he was almost Dicks age, a conflict between him and Duke, would make him look pretty bad.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Well, it makes sense. Damian's strength (and drawback) as a character is that he has very strong antagonist personality -- a wonderful source for all kinds of conflict.
> 
> If I were to write a book about Duke, my first go would be Damian too.
> 
> In order to have something to tell, you need something to overcome. They want to play it extremely safe with Duke, so Duke can't have conflict with Alfred, he would be lynched on the spot. He can't antagonise Bruce, that would be equal to suicide character wise. 
> 
> Nobody cares about Tim and Jason, and the rest are too insignificant*. Dick's way too nice and stable (and too used to new sidekicks) to care about Duke.
> 
> But we all know we've been just waiting for Damian to _really_ express his feelings towards Duke and his new status. With Damian's penchant for dramatics, the conflict could probably sustain a book for a long time.
> ...


Didnt  they solve this in robin wars?
Then they went to see a movie or somthing

Damian was already a jerk to Duke, and if continued to be it would proably be becasue he filling in his spot again
Which would make Damian the one to sympathize with since it makes Duke eerily similar to Tim

----------


## reni344

Just saw this and I want this issue now. 

https://www.newsarama.com/35747-dami...en-titans.html

----------


## Alycat

> Just saw this and I want this issue now. 
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/35747-dami...en-titans.html


Oh boy this is going to be entertaining

----------


## KrustyKid

> Oh boy this is going to be entertaining


My thoughts exactly. Can't wait.

----------


## Godlike13

Maps might actually have a challenger. How old is Emiko?

----------


## Fergus

> Didnt  they solve this in robin wars?
> Then they went to see a movie or somthing
> 
> Damian was already a jerk to Duke, and if continued to be it would proably be becasue he filling in his spot again
> Which would make Damian the one to sympathize with since it makes Duke eerily similar to Tim


It sounds like in order to have something interesting going on the writer is going to force conflict between two characters who have none. Damian is going to be out of character suddenly care about Duke being part of the family.He's going to regress just so Duke can develop.

----------


## Fergus

> Just saw this and I want this issue now. 
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/35747-dami...en-titans.html


Jesus well there is the problem Percy knows jack about Damian. What the hell does he has tried mean? Emiko is a wise cracking hero and Damian who gave his life for all of this is still not worthy of the title hero.

What exactly has Emiko Queen done to prove her hero credentials ?

Also from this interview anyone hoping for a team book or that Kori becoming leader is going to change focus is so very wrong. Damian is the Wolverine, Damian has a crush, Damian is going to be doing things that makes the team think he is evil.
Yep it's the Damian Wayne show alright buckle in.

----------


## RedBird

Quote from Percy - "He's gone through a lot in Teen Titans already. He's shown a lot of progress, but I've also had him regress, because that's the way people are."

Look I get that people, human beings, are not as simple as characters and I guess this is HIS way of trying to make Damian more three dimensional (at least in his eyes), but I have yet seen a reason as to why Damian had 'regressed' in the first place? What had changed? Damian has made plenty of development since new52, why the hell and when the hell did we start going backwards??

----------


## Fergus

I understand that writers have their own vision and stories they what to tell but to egress a character form being a legitimate hero to trying to undo the growth and development. To undo the work of so many writers Morrision, Tomasi, BQM, Dini, Gleason  is just arrogant.

This did not start with TLC either it started with issue one of TT it started with Damian saying he is trying to be good. Where we left Damian he had undone the year of blood and was a fully redeemed. B&R was the last time we saw Damian still struggling to be good.

----------


## RedBird

> I understand that writers have their own vision and stories they what to tell but to egress a character form being a legitimate hero to trying to undo the growth and development. To undo the work of so many writers Morrision, Tomasi, BQM, Dini, Gleason  is just arrogant.
> 
> This did not start with TLC either it started with issue one of TT it started with Damian saying he is trying to be good. Where we left Damian he had undone the year of blood and was a fully redeemed. B&R was the last time we saw Damian still struggling to be good.


Exactly. This 'regress' has felt disrespectful to all the work previous writers have put into shaping Damian as he is now. In addition to the blunt way Damian is now regressed back into a 'questionable hero' this writer seems to be trying to take what is Damians long term and deep inner conflict of trying to better himself and interpreted that as his constant mindset and as a character flaw towards others. Its all so....not subtle and wrong.

----------


## Godlike13

Not gonna lie, I was a little taken back by the Damian is a mirror of Emiko comment. Shouldn't that be the other way around. Damian was created before she was, and was already well on his path to redemption and proving himself as a hero before she even existed let alone tried to do it.

----------


## fanfan13

> Just saw this and I want this issue now. 
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/35747-dami...en-titans.html


I need to read more Emiko before this then.

I laughed as I read the comment sections tho, a lot of angry Damian fans there lol (just like in Priest's blog).

----------


## Aahz

> Maps might actually have a challenger. How old is Emiko?


I think it was somewhere said that she is 15, but I'm at least pretty sure that she is allready in high school.

----------


## dietrich

> I need to read more Emiko before this then.
> 
> I laughed as I read the comment sections tho, a lot of angry Damian fans there lol (just like in Priest's blog).


And rightly so this is a joke Not only you you regress and plot device a great character you also imply that he is a copy of a mediocre character like Emiko Queen. Percy should know better.

Percy lied in that interview and What he is doing is so disrespectful.

And worse this abomination is headed for libraries. Times like this I''m happy Marvel is kicking DC's arse at least in the movies. DC has no idea how to protect and preserve their characters not named Batman.

----------


## fanfan13

> Well, it makes sense. Damian's strength (and drawback) as a character is that he has very strong antagonist personality -- a wonderful source for all kinds of conflict.
> 
> If I were to write a book about Duke, my first go would be Damian too.
> 
> In order to have something to tell, you need something to overcome. They want to play it extremely safe with Duke, so Duke can't have conflict with Alfred, he would be lynched on the spot. He can't antagonise Bruce, that would be equal to suicide character wise. 
> 
> Nobody cares about Tim and Jason, and the rest are too insignificant*. Dick's way too nice and stable (and too used to new sidekicks) to care about Duke.
> 
> But we all know we've been just waiting for Damian to _really_ express his feelings towards Duke and his new status. With Damian's penchant for dramatics, the conflict could probably sustain a book for a long time.
> ...


Damian has a strong character that's what makes him so great, especially his ability to stand out in every title he appears and his potential to tell different stories. But with wrong execution, then those become his big drawbacks.

To be honest I am if there will be a follow up on Damian and Duke's relationship because they seem like they will have a nice dynamic, but with how DC editorial currently defines Damian (and the fact that Snyder will co-write this), I will be surprised if it will go well and do the unexpected of NOT making Damian the regressed anti hero again. I don't want additional hate directed towards my most fav again.

My point is I have mixed feeling about Damian appearing in Duke's solo. On one hand I'm kinda excited, however on the other hand I'm afraid he will be poorly used as a plot device again.




> Exactly. This 'regress' has felt disrespectful to all the work previous writers have put into shaping Damian as he is now. In addition to the blunt way Damian is now regressed back into a 'questionable hero' this writer seems to be trying to take what is Damians long term and deep inner conflict of trying to better himself and interpreted that as his constant mindset and as a character flaw towards others. Its all so....not subtle and wrong.


Agreed. I want his character to expand not regressed through the same thing all over again. For now I don't really mind the regression in the current TT but if another future title does this again I don't know how I will feel.

----------


## fanfan13

> I think it was somewhere said that she is 15, but I'm at least pretty sure that she is allready in high school.


I like that Damian's always more attracted to older girls  :Smile:

----------


## Assam

> I need to read more Emiko before this then.


Not sure if you started and dropped or anything, but check out the Green Arrow Rebirth series. It's quite good overall (if a bit heavyhanded at times) and the art is simply spectacular. It's also the book that aged Emi up, dropped the whole Damian-clone part of her personality, and made her her own hero.(Who I love. 2nd favorite new DC hero of the last decade after Jessica Cruz  :Smile:  )

----------


## fanfan13

> Not sure if you started and dropped or anything, but check out the Green Arrow Rebirth series. It's quite good overall (if a bit heavyhanded at times) and the art is simply spectacular. It's also the book that aged Emi up, dropped the whole Damian-clone part of her personality, and made her her own hero.(Who I love. 2nd favorite new DC hero of the last decade after Jessica Cruz  )


I read a few of the early issues (I was a the part where Emiko sided with her mother) and haven't had the right moment to continue yet. Now with Emiko appearing in TT I will continue to read from where I left. Thanks for your recommendation  :Smile:  I also like Emiko too with only very few issues I've read about her. Somehow I'm instantly drawn to her.

----------


## Assam

> I read a few of the early issues (I was a the part where Emiko sided with her mother) and haven't had the right moment to continue yet. Now with Emiko appearing in TT I will continue to read from where I left. Thanks for your recommendation  I also like Emiko too with only very few issues I've read about her. *Somehow I'm instantly drawn to her.*


Same. The best characters always manage to do that for me. The book was my introduction to the character since I hadn't read any Nu52 Green Arrow and I immediately liked her. (The fact that her betrayal got to me as much as it did having barely known the character for couple issues was impressive)

----------


## adrikito

*@ CPSparkles*  Only Damian and Kenan are my dream team..




> Agreed and that is everything I don't want. Lately Damian has been wheeled out as comic relief or plot device by writers who have zero investment in his character using him spice up their stories. 
> 
> I don't mind with Priest or Tomasi because these are writers who care and want to use Damian in their ongoing projects.* This new guy only want's Damian for self reasons. He wants to use him to further Duke.*


I see a "HAPPY" Damian here... After insult ROBIN meaning and replace him... 

Bah, even a GREAT character can´t put me in one comic if I hate this..

----------


## adrikito

> 


COOL image





> Batman and Robin #17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raising a child is one of the most difficult and challenging things a person will ever do. There is no manual and every kid is unique so works with one will not work with the next.
> 
> Kids test your patience and tolerance and a great deal of a parent's time at home is spent correcting behaviour/butting head's so for me this page is so familiar. 
> The number of times I've missed bedtime because work or the weeks when there's been more testing boundaries instead  of bonding time I've often found myself in a similar position to Bruce in the above panel.
> ...


Bruce Wayne like a true father.. Thanks to Thomas Wayne.




> Just saw this and I want this issue now. 
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/35747-dami...en-titans.html


Percy is in GA, I forgot this.. Emiko will be in the team

similarities.. *Damian is a MIRROR OF HER.*. Yeah..* For that I imaginated Damian out of the TT before she joins the team(between 2018-2019)..*

*FIRST CRUSH??* Damian is following Bruce/Dick stephs, in 10 years, with another timeskip, the character will have another girlfriend and 2 ex-girlfriends minimum... *NO MUTUAL? Sorry, she is a little older than you..*

After the last chapter, yes, the leadership is changing.. With the FIRST CRUSH more easy leave the leadership without discussions, he can understand that with his mind is in another place, not exclusively for the team.. We need more RAVEN. Yes..

----------


## Nick Miller

If there is a Damian/Emiko subplot......

Looks like I'll have to get TT again!

----------


## CPSparkles

Everyone is so focused on the crush they given Percy a pass on all the wring he expressed in that interview.

----------


## CPSparkles

BatFamily-by-Diego-Grosso-

----------


## CPSparkles

Have I mentioned how much i love Titus and this panel

----------


## adrikito

> Have I mentioned how much i love Titus and this panel


During this time, I admired Barbara... Then Burnside begins..

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian, Bruce, Dick, Selina and cass

----------


## TheCape

For the sound of that interview, it seems like Percy is writting him as an evil Batman, who is trying to not be evil.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian, Bruce, Dick, Selina and cass


Interesting outfits

----------


## Fergus

> Everyone is so focused on the crush they given Percy a pass on all the wring he expressed in that interview.


That's the power of love. People like romance.

----------


## fanfan13

> That's the power of love. People like romance.


So do I lol
Though I admit I can't see Damian having steady romance for now. I mean he's still literally a child.
But maybe Damian having puppy crushes is normal hahaha

----------


## CPSparkles

Good Cop Bad Cop

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

More Robin and Superboy

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Meet the Waynes

----------


## CPSparkles

Deleted. .....

----------


## Godlike13

That one is kind of disturbing.

----------


## CPSparkles

> That one is kind of disturbing.


I completely agree Godlike

----------


## KrustyKid

> That one is kind of disturbing.


Kind of would be putting it lightly.

----------


## oasis1313

> I like that Damian's always more attracted to older girls


Damian would MAYBE consider Wonder Woman to be in ALMOST the same league as himself.

----------


## oasis1313

> Agreed and that is everything I don't want. Lately Damian has been wheeled out as comic relief or plot device by writers who have zero investment in his character using him spice up their stories. I don't mind with Priest or Tomasi because these are writers who care and want to use Damian in their ongoing projects. This new guy only want's Damian for self reasons. He wants to use him to further Duke.


That was my first thought--Damian is being used as a crutch to try to sell more books for Duke.

----------


## adrikito

> 


I can´t understand the last part..  :Confused: 




> 


Awesome Damian.. The girls will fall in love of him..


REALLY, REALLY DISTURBING YOUR LAST IMAGE *CPSparkles*

----------


## Fergus

> Damian would MAYBE consider Wonder Woman to be in ALMOST the same league as himself.


You know I wouldn't put it past him especially now that I remember how he was acting when he meet the league, he didn't call her harlot once [boy am I glad he's stopped doing that]

I want to see more of Damian and Billy Batson. There interaction cracked me up

----------


## CPSparkles

> That one is kind of disturbing.





> Kind of would be putting it lightly.


The tag said unhand me idiots which made it seem like innocent fun with Damian rebuking fans who think he is a little cinnamon roll but I don't know.

----------


## oasis1313

> You know I wouldn't put it past him especially now that I remember how he was acting when he meet the league, he didn't call her harlot once [boy am I glad he's stopped doing that]
> 
> I want to see more of Damian and Billy Batson. There interaction cracked me up


Damian must really be impressed with Wonder Woman if he didn't call her a harlot.  Look at it from his point of view:  He's Damian Wayne--what woman but a goddess is worthy of his attention?  And I, too, love Damian with Billy.  Damian is so insufferable and I love him for it.  I loved that recent issue of Nightwing where he told Dick he willed his heart to move out of the way of a spear or lance or knife or sword or whatever.

----------


## Fergus

> Damian must really be impressed with Wonder Woman if he didn't call her a harlot.  Look at it from his point of view:  He's Damian Wayne--what woman but a goddess is worthy of his attention?  And I, too, love Damian with Billy.  Damian is so insufferable and I love him for it.  I loved that recent issue of Nightwing where he told Dick he willed his heart to move out of the way of a spear or lance or knife or sword or whatever.


Can't tell you how much i enjoyed the casual way he explained that move like it was nothing. Who are we kidding Damian Wayne deserves Wonder Woman but part of me thinks he might be the sort that has his mother on such a pedestal that no one will ever measure up.

----------


## KrustyKid

> The tag said unhand me idiots which made it seem like innocent fun with Damian rebuking fans who think he is a little cinnamon roll but I don't know.


If I was Damian I would be saying the same, lol

----------


## dietrich

> The tag said unhand me idiots which made it seem like innocent fun with Damian rebuking fans who think he is a little cinnamon roll but I don't know.


Ohh I missed it.

----------


## adrikito

> Damian must really be impressed with Wonder Woman if he didn't call her a harlot.  Look at it from his point of view:  He's Damian Wayne--what woman but a goddess is worthy of his attention?  And I, too, love Damian with Billy.  Damian is so insufferable and I love him for it.  I loved that recent issue of Nightwing where he told Dick he willed his heart to move out of the way of a spear or lance or knife or sword or whatever.


... I saw one image of Damian(with the Batman Dick Grayson) calling this to Donna Troy...




> Can't tell you how much i enjoyed the casual way he explained that move like it was nothing. Who are we kidding Damian Wayne deserves Wonder Woman but part of me thinks* he might be the sort that has his mother on such a pedestal* that no one will ever measure up.


After Heretic I doubt this.

----------


## dietrich

More of Damian from Batman Beyond






To win, Terry will need Damian to make some kind of mistake. There is virtually no chance of that happening. As impossible as it seems, Damian has gotten better since I saw him. His speed, agility, and ability to counter whatever Terry throws at him defies definition. He has surpassed me at my best and thats what scares me.
- Bruce Wayne, Batman Beyond (2016) #10

----------


## dietrich

You know it might be debatable whether Bruce is enabling Damian but Bruce is picking up where Talia left off in creating a monster. A lot of Damian now is because of Bruce's neglectful behaviour.

Everything Dick did to save this child Bruce [and writers like Percy] is working overtime to undo.

----------


## dietrich

Teen Titans #11 - BLOOD OF THE MANTA part three (Variant Cover)

----------


## adrikito

> More of Damian from Batman Beyond


Good Beyond design

Good cover... When I see Starfire face and  remember that Aqualad is gay, I think.. what a shame..

----------


## darkseidpwns

Orlando and Timpano on Damian in Batman/Shadow

_Timpano: I totally suggest this series because it’s not simply a story in the middle of two big character’s history, trust me. This is a big piece in both character’s life - the way the Shadow see his life and his war on the crime, Batman’s relationship with him and with his son Damian, all this will affect their current life. This will be history!

Nrama: Steve, any last thing you want to highlight about the series?

Orlando: The Shadow and Batman versus the only thing bigger than them: an enemy the width and breadth of the world itself, who wields history as a weapon. Be there!

And wonder that if the Shadow thinks Batman has ignored all his teachings, then Robin might actually be a better student than his father ever was._

Sounds like its going to be a bit like _Born to Kill_ expect Shadow unlike Nobody is a good guy.

----------


## adrikito

> Orlando and Timpano on Damian in Batman/Shadow
> 
> _Timpano: I totally suggest this series because it’s not simply a story in the middle of two big character’s history, trust me. This is a big piece in both character’s life - the way the Shadow see his life and his war on the crime, Batman’s relationship with him and with his son Damian, all this will affect their current life. This will be history!
> 
> Nrama: Steve, any last thing you want to highlight about the series?
> 
> Orlando: The Shadow and Batman versus the only thing bigger than them: an enemy the width and breadth of the world itself, who wields history as a weapon. Be there!
> 
> And wonder that if the Shadow thinks Batman has ignored all his teachings, then Robin might actually be a better student than his father ever was._
> ...


THANK YOU.


.... This is like return with Talon in Batman vs Robin film.. But is interesting his future role in batman the shadow... Batman and Robin again in one comic, without duke.

----------


## darkseidpwns

Yes and that was based on Court of Owls and BTK.

----------


## dietrich

> Orlando and Timpano on Damian in Batman/Shadow
> 
> _Timpano: I totally suggest this series because it’s not simply a story in the middle of two big character’s history, trust me. This is a big piece in both character’s life - the way the Shadow see his life and his war on the crime, Batman’s relationship with him and with his son Damian, all this will affect their current life. This will be history!
> 
> Nrama: Steve, any last thing you want to highlight about the series?
> 
> Orlando: The Shadow and Batman versus the only thing bigger than them: an enemy the width and breadth of the world itself, who wields history as a weapon. Be there!
> 
> And wonder that if the Shadow thinks Batman has ignored all his teachings, then Robin might actually be a better student than his father ever was._
> ...


I swear I can't wait for this. I love Orlando he is almost as ballsy as Priest. Still waiting for my Batman/The Shadow to arrive from Amazon couldn't find any copies in my local shop.

Did you read it? How was it?

The above gives me high hopes re positive Damian portrayal.

----------


## darkseidpwns

Its a 6 issue mini of which 4 issues have been published and 2 remain. I think its better than Batman, Detective and All Star.

----------


## dietrich

> Its a 6 issue mini of which 4 issues have been published and 2 remain. I think its better than Batman, Detective and All Star.


Better than All Star! Wow well I can't wait then. Tec and Batman haven't been that good to be fair.

----------


## Fergus

> Better than All Star! Wow well I can't wait then. Tec and Batman haven't been that good to be fair.


Yeah it's pretty solid

----------


## Fergus

> You know it might be debatable whether Bruce is enabling Damian but Bruce is picking up where Talia left off in creating a monster. A lot of Damian now is because of Bruce's neglectful behaviour.
> 
> Everything Dick did to save this child Bruce [and writers like Percy] is working overtime to undo.


That panel is just painful. Percy really is laying it on but honestly Bruce just seems in a hurry here

----------


## Aioros22

> Better than All Star! Wow well I can't wait then. Tec and Batman haven't been that good to be fair.


None of those come close, to me. I`m loving setting the Shadow as his former teacher as simbollic means of reverence of Pulp characters/genre who were being Batman and Superman years before any of the two were created. The days of DC`s shady tactics of feeding balloney about where Batman comes from or not are coming to an end. 

I just read a trade called Dark Knights: Batman/The Green Hornet and there`s a funny scene of one of the Shadow`s agentes reading the first issue of Batman and claiming is dope but then mentions something along the lines of "waitaminute, I remembre this case!"

----------


## Fergus

> Orlando and Timpano on Damian in Batman/Shadow
> 
> _Timpano: I totally suggest this series because its not simply a story in the middle of two big characters history, trust me. This is a big piece in both characters life - the way the Shadow see his life and his war on the crime, Batmans relationship with him and with his son Damian, all this will affect their current life. This will be history!
> 
> Nrama: Steve, any last thing you want to highlight about the series?
> 
> Orlando: The Shadow and Batman versus the only thing bigger than them: an enemy the width and breadth of the world itself, who wields history as a weapon. Be there!
> 
> And wonder that if the Shadow thinks Batman has ignored all his teachings, then Robin might actually be a better student than his father ever was._
> ...


Oh this sounds very promising indeed Wonder how come they decided to include Robin part way through? Not complaining mind any Batman and Robin is always welcome.

----------


## Fergus

> None of those come close, to me. I`m loving setting the Shadow as his former teacher as simbollic means of reverence of Pulp characters/genre who were being Batman and Superman years before any of the two were created. The days of DC`s shady tactics of feeding balloney about where Batman comes from or not are coming to an end. 
> 
> I just read a trade called Dark Knights: Batman/The Green Hornet and there`s a funny scene of one of the Shadow`s agentes reading the first issue of Batman and claiming is dope but then mentions something along the lines of "waitaminute, I remembre this case!"


Nice. Green Hornet man that takes back those are the old timers. I might have to go seek it out. There's so much Batman I tend to miss a lot of the specials.

----------


## Aioros22

Actually, my mistake. It`s *Dark Knights: The Shadow/Green Hornet*.

So, it`s even cooler   :Cool:

----------


## adrikito

I found this in internet.. With Maya and even SUREN DARGA  here... Source: 

https://twitter.com/anto_ploy/status/893414544671883264

Batbrothers:

----------


## adrikito

Penyworth:

Screen Shot 134.jpg

Animated world:

animated world damian.jpg

----------


## fanfan13

I'm so curious about Damian in The Shadow/Batman so I googled it and found this.



Source.

Wow Robin looks soooo extra there  :Smile:

----------


## adrikito

> I'm so curious about Damian in The Shadow/Batman so I googled it and found this.
> 
> 
> 
> Source.
> 
> Wow Robin looks soooo extra there


Thank you... Batman looks angry..

----------


## CPSparkles

> I found this in internet.. With Maya and even SUREN DARGA  here... Source: 
> 
> https://twitter.com/anto_ploy/status/893414544671883264
> 
> Batbrothers:


Oh that's precious. I love stuff like this especially the one with the batboys and their favourite dishes

----------


## CPSparkles

> I'm so curious about Damian in The Shadow/Batman so I googled it and found this.
> 
> 
> 
> Source.
> 
> Wow Robin looks soooo extra there


Batman looks like he just got his finger jammed in a door  :Smile: 
That expression is priceless.

----------


## Jovos2099

Does anyone here remember nightmare robin Damien from the infinite crisis game who was a vampire

----------


## Jovos2099

I tried posting a picture but i couldn't get the thing to work.

----------


## KrustyKid

> I tried posting a picture but i couldn't get the thing to work.


It might have been because it was too large. Downsize it, and try again.

----------


## Fergus

> Does anyone here remember nightmare robin Damien from the infinite crisis game who was a vampire


He was amazing I keep hoping someone would bring him back

----------


## adrikito

> He was amazing I keep hoping someone would bring him back


Is Damian? For one moment I believed that he was Tim.

----------


## adrikito

The last preview of Supersons(ss 7) is in *Superman topics*..

Without Maya here and after this ridiculous moments related with Damian, I am out.. 

I will not continue with a comic that ridicules my character.. Even If I hate the League of Assasins I prefer the Bad but Cool Damian of Batman Beyond.. I hope never see this team with damian again.

----------


## TheCape

Is made out of comedy than anything, sort of like a weird Silver Age tale.

----------


## Alycat

> Is made out of comedy than anything, sort of like a weird Silver Age tale.


That's why I like it.  Like that time Batman turned into bat baby .Super Sons isn't a serious book and that's fine.

----------


## dietrich

I think for some people like myself and adrikito who Damian is their favourite character his characterisation on supersons can get annoying but for casual fans of Damian or those who aren't that invested it's no biggie.

I have a huge problem with how he is written in Supersons. I get why its done and I still enjoy the book I just would give anything for serious Damian or Damian in a serious title.

----------


## dietrich

> Is Damian? For one moment I believed that he was Tim.


No it's Damian and i loved this guy so much

----------


## Godlike13

> I think for some people like myself and adrikito who Damian is their favourite character his characterisation on supersons can get annoying but for casual fans of Damian or those who aren't that invested it's no biggie.
> 
> I have a huge problem with how he is written in Supersons. I get why its done and I still enjoy the book I just would give anything for serious Damian or Damian in a serious title.


Teen Titans has serious Damian. Honestly though, I like SS Damian better than TT Damian. Gotta remember though SS is also shooting for kids.

----------


## dietrich

> Teen Titans has serious Damian. Honestly though, I like SS Damian better than TT Damian. Gotta remember though SS is also shooting for kids.


SS Damian is miles better than TT Damian. SS Damian might be kiddified and kind of comic relief but at least he is still Damian.
When i say serious Damian i mean Damian in a serious book tackling serious stuff. I feel that's been missing since rebirth.

----------


## TheCape

> I think for some people like myself and adrikito who Damian is their favourite character his characterisation on supersons can get annoying but for casual fans of Damian or those who aren't that invested it's no biggie.
> 
> I have a huge problem with how he is written in Supersons. I get why its done and I still enjoy the book I just would give anything for serious Damian or Damian in a serious title.


I had read almost everything with Damian since his creation, except Street of Gothams and some team ups with Supergirl, i find his charatherization here fine for the most part, he is just put in situations that he usually doesn't deal with and this book is pointing for a more Silver Age esque type of tale, so i don't mind.

----------


## darkseidpwns

I see Super Sons in the same manner as Batman/Superman and Superman/Batman and the New 52 Worlds Finest except like a million times better. It can also be compared to Peter Davids Young Justice.

----------


## dietrich

Fair enough guys I just find him a bit jokey. TT Damian is serious but he is regressed so I'm craving serious in character Damian from the Dickbats or B&R days or streets of Gotham.

----------


## dietrich

> I had read almost everything with Damian since his creation, except Street of Gothams and some team ups with Supergirl, i find his charatherization here fine for the most part, he is just put in situations that he usually doesn't deal with and this book is pointing for a more Silver Age esque type of tale, so i don't mind.


You should check out streets of Gotham its a fantastic read.

----------


## fanfan13

I don't mind Damian in Super Sons but yeah I miss Damian from DickBats era so much. Oh and New 52 Damian because he gave me a lot of feels.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Dickbats Damian and Brucebats

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## TheCape

That image of those fighting in the place where Batman was born always came to mind every time that i see those 2, in a good way of course :Smile:

----------


## adrikito

> *I think for some people like myself and adrikito who Damian is their favourite character his characterisation on supersons can get annoying* but for casual fans of Damian or those who aren't that invested it's no biggie.
> 
> I have a huge problem with how he is written in Supersons.


I only saw this for Damian... Not for see John evolving.. The last(old dwarf damian) was worst than see Superboy hitting damian, image that I see many times for HATERS fault.

I've had enough of SS for now.. He is in TT too.. I doubt that the Damian x Emiko failure  can disappoint me like this.




> 


Seems that Damian is imaginating him as Batman..




> Dickbats Damian and Brucebats


Who is Your favorite Batman, Damian?

----------


## TheCape

> Who is Your favorite Batman, Damian?


Dick, without question.

----------


## adrikito

> Dick, without question.


Dick in many senses is the perfect example for Damian,,

----------


## Starter Set

Speaking of Damian and Dick (what?), i kinda liked that scene from the quite stupidly named Justice League vs Teen Titans movie :




Edit : Oh and WATCH THE ROAD DICK, DAMN YOU!!

----------


## dietrich

> Dick, without question.


Seconded. He might love his dad but there is no contest. Dick is his favourite Batman and his favourite person.
That is what I love the most about Dickbats. The fact that Dick was able to be to Damian what Bruce was to him. It's like the circle is complete.

----------


## fanfan13

> Dick, without question.


Aww I totally agree!

(Sorry Bruce)

And hey anyone has seen the latest JL issue? I was curious after I read the thread in Superman forum so I picked it up and wow

*spoilers:*
I wonder what happened to Jon and Damian? Perhaps they did something bad, or they died, or whatever bad things can happen to them. I'm really curious.
*end of spoilers*

anyway, I'm sorry, adrikito, I am a big fan of Damian as well and I love the latest issue of Super Sons! Maybe you should try to give it another chance, it's not bad at all. But if you don't feel up for it of course I won't force you.

----------


## dietrich

> Speaking of Damian and Dick (what?), i kinda liked that scene from the quite stupidly named Justice League vs Teen Titans movie :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : Oh and WATCH THE ROAD DICK, DAMN YOU!!


I hate to think what might have become of Damian without Dick Grayson.
This scene reminds me of Nightwing must die where Damian is using bravado to mask his insecurities. Everytime he calls him a name you know he he saying he cares

----------


## dietrich

> Aww I totally agree!
> 
> (Sorry Bruce)
> 
> And hey anyone has seen the latest JL issue? I was curious after I read the thread in Superman forum so I picked it up and wow
> 
> *spoilers:*
> I wonder what happened to Jon and Damian? Perhaps they did something bad, or they died, or whatever bad things can happen to them. I'm really curious.
> *end of spoilers*
> ...


I read it but I'm not thinking too much about it. It contradicts whats going on in BB so I'm ignoring it.

----------


## dietrich

> 


This is funny.

----------


## fanfan13

> I hate to think what might have become of Damian without Dick Grayson.


Haven't watched the video yet but gah that got me in the feels so much, and not really in a good way.




> I read it but I'm not thinking too much about it. It contradicts whats going on in BB so I'm ignoring it.


Lol while I myself like to think that BOTH futures are not the solid ones, just what ifs, cause well they're indeed contradicting with each other. Well I think all of the possible futures ever told are.

----------


## TheCape

> Dick in many senses is the perfect example for Damian


Oh he was and still is, Damian would be a lot more mess up if it wasn't for Dick being the first person that give him the acknoleged that he needed urgently.

----------


## dietrich

> Haven't watched the video yet but gah that got me in the feels so much, and not really in a good way.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol while I myself like to think that BOTH futures are not the solid ones, just what ifs, cause well they're indeed contradicting with each other. Well I think all of the possible futures ever told are.


I found it funny when Hunter talked about the boys Super club.

----------


## adrikito

> Aww I totally agree!
> 
> (Sorry Bruce)
> 
> And hey anyone has seen the latest JL issue? I was curious after I read the thread in Superman forum so I picked it up and wow
> 
> *spoilers:*
> I wonder what happened to Jon and Damian? Perhaps they did something bad, or they died, or whatever bad things can happen to them. I'm really curious.
> *end of spoilers*
> ...


I had doubts previously but ... I prefer the Teen Titans.. Damian presence is not enough. Unlike in the TT, in SS my only concern are Damian moves.

I read all the previous chapters... I prefer see another time Superboy hitting Damian like in SM 10 than this long humiliation.. The preview was horrible with Damian, the worst only for damian..

----------


## fanfan13

> I found it funny when Hunter talked about the boys Super club.


Haha yeah and that Super Sons club is exclusive to Jon and Damian only is silly (even though I think Hunter is legit a Super Son too)




> I read all the previous chapter... I prefer see another time Superboy hitting Damian like in SM 10 than this long humiliation.. The preview was horrible with Damian.


The rest of the pages are great I think. I didn't really expect that tbh.

----------


## fanfan13

Damian Wayne being extra while entering the scene

damianfabulouslyentersthecatwalk.jpg

Like a model walking down the catwalk XD

----------


## Godlike13

LoL, such a diva.

----------


## dietrich

Bless that is one hell of a strut.

----------


## dietrich

Loved how old man Robin turned out especially how the Titans were portrayed. They were more themselves than they are in Percy's TT.
Jon as always was adorable as ever and Damian was just being extra careful

----------


## dietrich

> Damian Wayne being extra while entering the scene
> 
> damianfabulouslyentersthecatwalk.jpg
> 
> Like a model walking down the catwalk XD


Why is his cape off?

----------


## dietrich

> I had doubts previously but ... I prefer the Teen Titans.. Damian presence is not enough. Unlike in the TT, in SS my only concern are Damian moves.
> 
> I read all the previous chapters... I prefer see another time Superboy hitting Damian like in SM 10 than this long humiliation.. The preview was horrible with Damian, the worst only for damian..


I feel you but it resolved nicely in the end.

----------


## adrikito

Even the fans are agree, is time for Damian first love:

Screen Shot 362.jpg

This shocked me... DAMIAN IS TALL:

Screen Shot 360.jpg

----------


## CPSparkles

> Even the fans are agree, is time for Damian first love:
> 
> Screen Shot 362.jpg
> 
> This shocked me... DAMIAN IS TALL:
> 
> Screen Shot 360.jpg


Is the 2nd one Maya?
Raven or Maps would be a better love interest than Emi

----------


## Fergus

> Is the 2nd one Maya?
> Raven or Maps would be a better love interest than Emi


ESpecially since Percy is just doing a crush to prop up "Real Hero" Emiko

----------


## Fergus

> Damian Wayne being extra while entering the scene
> 
> damianfabulouslyentersthecatwalk.jpg
> 
> Like a model walking down the catwalk XD


That is one helluva catwalk  :Smile:

----------


## adrikito

> Is the 2nd one Maya?
> Raven or Maps would be a better love interest than Emi


Yeah, she is Maya.

Yes, you are right.. They mentioned that Emi is not interested in him, is only damian in her..

----------


## fanfan13

> Why is his cape off?


The cape was probably tired after fully going Bat-mode lol

batmode.jpg




> Loved how old man Robin turned out especially how the Titans were portrayed. They were more themselves than they are in Percy's TT.
> Jon as always was adorable as ever and Damian was just being extra careful


this

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> The cape was probably tired after fully going Bat-mode lol
> 
> batmode.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> this


That cape action is awesome

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian Wayne Fury Road Metal




So it's not the Batmobile he's driving more like a paddy wagon with bats in the back

----------


## TheCape

> Is the 2nd one Maya?
> Raven or Maps would be a better love interest than Emi


I have never been very interested in the idea of a love interest for Damian, he always felt very aromantic for me, of course that is partially because he is a kid, but i never had the sensation that he would be very interested in romance in the future (althought sometimes i like to headcanon that he has a crush on Steph in the previous universe and that his constant jabs to her, was him flirting very poorly), but i have to choose i would go with Maps, just for the contrast of personalities (i am sucker for the Broding Boy and Perky Girl trope) and the possible comedy that could go.

Damian and Emiko, it could work but i just don't trust Percy to write it.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I have never been very interested in the idea of a love interest for Damian, he always felt very aromantic for me, of course that is partially because he is a kid, but i never had the sensation that he would be very interested in romance in the future (althought sometimes i like to headcanon that he has a crush on Steph in the previous universe and that his constant jabs to her, was him flirting very poorly), but i have to choose i would go with Maps, just for the contrast of personalities (i am sucker for the Broding Boy and Perky Girl trope) and the possible comedy that could go.
> 
> Damian and Emiko, it could work but i just don't trust Percy to write it.


I like Damian and Maps. Maya i always view as more like his sister.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> Is the 2nd one Maya?
> Raven or Maps would be a better love interest than Emi


Initially, I think that the YJ reboot that was going to happen before the whole new 52 happened was going to have Damian and Iris West growing closer. She was supposed to be pulling him into having more fun. According to the writer in the first issue, at the end of the story there was going to be a moment when Iris was going to pull him onto the dance floor to get him to dance. If I have to pick someone for Damian to crush on, I'd rather it be her.

----------


## TheCape

> I like Damian and Maps. Maya i always view as more like his sister.


 I completly agreed, besides going for a more fun girl worked perfectly for Dick, no reason of why it couldn't work for Damian  :Big Grin:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Initially, I think that the YJ reboot that was going to happen before the whole new 52 happened was going to have Damian and Iris West growing closer. She was supposed to be pulling him into having more fun. According to the writer in the first issue, at the end of the story there was going to be a moment when Iris was going to pull him onto the dance floor to get him to dance. If I have to pick someone for Damian to crush on, I'd rather it be her.


I miss those kids.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I completly agreed, besides going for a more fun girl worked perfectly for Dick, no reason of why it couldn't work for Damian


Do you mean Kori?

----------


## TheCape

> Do you mean Kori?


Yes, people often forget that she was a big influence for him, in spite of the whole drama that NTT was  :Big Grin:

----------


## adrikito

> Damian Wayne Fury Road Metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not the Batmobile he's driving more like a paddy wagon with bats in the back


HAHAHAHA.... Seems that Damian is a police and Batman a criminal waiting for arrive to Arkham or Blackgate..

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> I like Damian and Maps. Maya i always view as more like his sister.


I'll be honest, Maps, kind of annoys me, Maya is, as you pointed out, a sister to him. Raven, I really can't see it. If anyone so far has been on his radar in regard to bringing out Damian's emotions, it's been Jon, but I can't see DC letting that happen with these two boys. I know he also seemed to have a thing for Kara in the past as well, but she was just annoyed with him most of the time in a "kids" sort of way. 

And yeah I miss them too. Jai and Iris would have been a great pair to deal with Damian, another would have been Lian Harper. After all she had her dad's snark. Kind of wish that DC had kept in Hal's niece Helen as well, she was a trickster. 

I swear Damian needs more friends his age. Beast Boy, Raven, et all, are way to old for him. He needs more then just Jon in his life.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> Damian Wayne Fury Road Metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not the Batmobile he's driving more like a paddy wagon with bats in the back


How is he even reaching the pedals?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Yes, people often forget that she was a big influence for him, in spite of the whole drama that NTT was


It's a shame how new 52 messed things up. Right now even though it's been written that they are in frequent contact I feel like we've lost a lot of their history.

I was hoping The Lazarus Contract would reinstate or mention their history  but no such luck.  :Frown:

----------


## TheCape

> How is he even reaching the pedals?


He is Batman's son, he just can do  :Big Grin:

----------


## CPSparkles

> I'll be honest, Maps, kind of annoys me, Maya is, as you pointed out, a sister to him. Raven, I really can't see it. If anyone so far has been on his radar in regard to bringing out Damian's emotions, it's been Jon, but I can't see DC letting that happen with these two boys. I know he also seemed to have a thing for Kara in the past as well, but she was just annoyed with him most of the time in a "kids" sort of way. 
> 
> And yeah I miss them too. Jai and Iris would have been a great pair to deal with Damian, another would have been Lian Harper. After all she had her dad's snark. Kind of wish that DC had kept in Hal's niece Helen as well, she was a trickster. 
> 
> I swear Damian needs more friends his age. Beast Boy, Raven, et all, are way to old for him. He needs more then just Jon in his life.


He really does because Jon has been good for him. I wish they would brig Suren and Colin back or just bring back some kids his age.

----------


## CPSparkles

> HAHAHAHA.... Seems that Damian is a police and Batman a criminal waiting for arrive to Arkham or Blackgate..


He looks a little too pleased with the situation.

----------


## TheCape

> It's a shame how new 52 messed things up. Right now even though it's been written that they are in frequent contact I feel like we've lost a lot of their history.
> 
> I was hoping The Lazarus Contract would reinstate or mention their history but no such luck.


I think that Doomsday Clock would eventually fix everything or most it at the end. But honestly i'm kind of annoyed of people that said or implied that Dick and Kory was purely physical relationship, wich made a disservice to boths characther

----------


## CPSparkles

> I think that Doomsday Clock would eventually fix everything or most it at the end. But honestly i'm kind of annoyed of people that said or implied that Dick and Kory was purely physical relationship, wich made a disservice to boths characther


I know right. I really liked their dynamic. Those were the best years of the TT imo.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I think that Doomsday Clock would eventually fix everything or most it at the end. But honestly i'm kind of annoyed of people that said or implied that Dick and Kory was purely physical relationship, wich made a disservice to boths characther


I hate that people never took the relationship as serious as Dick and Babs

----------


## TheCape

> I know right. I really liked their dynamic. Those were the best years of the TT imo.


Well, my favorite era is Devin Grayson's run (from the JLA/Titans mini until his almos 2 years in the series), but NTT is a classic, even when it hasn't aged well. I love Jurgens era too, wich i know that many people hate, but i thought that it was good. The vol 3 is a very mixed era for me.




> I hate that people never took the relationship as serious as Dick and Babs


To be fair, they are recieving more attention in other media thanks to the popularity of the Teen Titans cartoons, but yeah when it comes to comics, Dick and Babs are the ones with preferencial treatment, wich i don't mind, i have nothing agaisnt those 2 (i enjoy their thing during the Dixon years) but i dislike many of the retcons from the 2000s.

----------


## adrikito

> He looks a little too pleased with the situation.


Yeah, I like this image, since the first moment that I saw the image, I want see all the moment soon.

----------


## adrikito

> I hate that people never took the relationship as serious as Dick and Babs


I lose the faith in this relationship and the current batgirl volume(barbara with a new boy, each saga), I need a different barbara for trust in this relationship again.. Now I prefer Dick with Helena(Huntress)..

----------


## dietrich

> I have never been very interested in the idea of a love interest for Damian, he always felt very aromantic for me, of course that is partially because he is a kid, but i never had the sensation that he would be very interested in romance in the future (althought sometimes i like to headcanon that he has a crush on Steph in the previous universe and that his constant jabs to her, was him flirting very poorly), but i have to choose i would go with Maps, just for the contrast of personalities (i am sucker for the Broding Boy and Perky Girl trope) and the possible comedy that could go.
> 
> Damian and Emiko, it could work but i just don't trust Percy to write it.


Thank you I've always said that Damian struck me as Asexual

----------


## dietrich

> Damian Wayne Fury Road Metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not the Batmobile he's driving more like a paddy wagon with bats in the back


He looks so happy. I don't think he can see the road.

----------


## TheCape

> Thank you I've always said that Damian struck me as Asexual


Normal people usually require emotional and physical fullfilment in their lifes (the last one is more important that some folks think)
Asexual usually look for emotional fullfilment in relationships and romantic ones aren't out of their realm possibilities for then, they can get into physical if they wanted for their lovers and can enjoy the act, but is not a requirement.
Damian always struck me as an aromantic, he doesn't require neither emotional or physical fullfilment in a romantic way, that is how i always see him most of the time. That being said, this is an aspect of the characther that has never been explored in a serious manner, so is little more than a headcanon, you could easily said that his lack of interest is because of his age, i personally wasn't interested on girls until i was 13, so there is that.

----------


## J. D. Guy

> I'll be honest, Maps, kind of annoys me, Maya is, as you pointed out, a sister to him. Raven, I really can't see it. If anyone so far has been on his radar in regard to bringing out Damian's emotions, it's been Jon, but I can't see DC letting that happen with these two boys. I know he also seemed to have a thing for Kara in the past as well, but she was just annoyed with him most of the time in a "kids" sort of way. 
> 
> And yeah I miss them too. Jai and Iris would have been a great pair to deal with Damian, another would have been Lian Harper. After all she had her dad's snark. Kind of wish that DC had kept in Hal's niece Helen as well, she was a trickster. 
> 
> I swear Damian needs more friends his age. Beast Boy, Raven, et all, are way to old for him. He needs more then just Jon in his life.


There's Colin (especially based on some fan-artist interpretations, even if Jon seems to have displaced him in that regard).

It'd be nice if a writer would remember Cullen, though. And Suren, as mentioned.

----------


## Frontier

> Damian Wayne Fury Road Metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not the Batmobile he's driving more like a paddy wagon with bats in the back


I almost can't believe Snyder might actually write Robin in this event  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## dietrich

> Normal people usually require emotional and physical fullfilment in their lifes (the last one is more important that some folks think)
> Asexual usually look for emotional fullfilment in relationships and romantic ones aren't out of their realm possibilities for then, they can get into physical if they wanted for their lovers and can enjoy the act, but is not a requirement.
> Damian always struck me as an aromantic, he doesn't require neither emotional or physical fullfilment in a romantic way, that is how i always see him most of the time. That being said, this is an aspect of the characther that has never been explored in a serious manner, so is little more than a headcanon, you could easily said that his lack of interest is because of his age, i personally wasn't interested on girls until i was 13, so there is that.


Then I'm getting my terms confused. Damian doesn't strike me as the sort for romantic entanglements. Not sure if it's because of his age. I can see young love between Jon Kent and Kathy and they're younger.

----------


## adrikito

> Thank you I've always said that Damian struck me as Asexual


Until Damian and Maps(gotham academy 10 or 11) or JL vs Teen Titans, I saw Damian as asexual too...

Although.. With his parents genetic and role models like Dick and Bruce(with many girlfriends in their story).. This is his FATE..

----------


## Godlike13

I always saw Damian as a 10 year old kid. Well I guess he's 13 now though. That's about the right age.

----------


## adrikito

*Batman Beyond 11 preview:*

https://comicsverse.com/batman-beyon...usive-preview/

Seems that Bruce can revive Goliath.. The same of Batman Arkham Origins for revive Bane?




and Teen titans 11 preview(he is not in the preview but, is a comic with him):

http://www.comicosity.com/exclusive-...een-titans-11/

----------


## Alycat

Didn't Damian have a crush on Kara at one point? Also why would he be asexual instead of just a kid. At 13, he's about the right age for crushes, although 10 isn't odd either.

----------


## dietrich

> Didn't Damian have a crush on Kara at one point? Also why would he be asexual instead of just a kid. At 13, he's about the right age for crushes, although 10 isn't odd either.


It was implied by Nightwing. Batman 666 might have a hand in why he strikes me like that but even grown up versions still strike me as not into romance.

----------


## dietrich

> *Batman Beyond 11 preview:*
> 
> https://comicsverse.com/batman-beyon...usive-preview/
> 
> Seems that Bruce can revive Goliath.. The same of Batman Arkham Origins for revive Bane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Damian looks wild in BB

----------


## TheCape

> Didn't Damian have a crush on Kara at one point? Also why would he be asexual instead of just a kid. At 13, he's about the right age for crushes, although 10 isn't odd either.


Is more a gut feeling than anything else, sometimes is implied that he has a crush in some female characthers, but is mostly with comedy purposes, some friends have a joke about him liking older women because of his implied interest in Katana and Supergirl and some of his actitude toward Steph, but none of that was written by Morrison, so is just kind of ignored by of us and accepted as comedy relief. But as i said above, is little more than a headcanon, it he suddenly start to be written as interested on girls, it wouldn't be exactly out characther.

----------


## yohyoi

> Didn't Damian have a crush on Kara at one point? Also why would he be asexual instead of just a kid. At 13, he's about the right age for crushes, although 10 isn't odd either.


The Dynamic Duo banter is on point.

----------


## dragons06

> The Dynamic Duo banter is on point.


this one hands down one of my favorite comic issues of all time, such a great read from beginning to end.

----------


## dietrich

> The Dynamic Duo banter is on point.


 LOL at Dick sussing it out straight away.Yep looks like major crush-age to me but still....

----------


## Frontier

"Bruce always said that if a girl tries to hit you that means she likes you." 

This explains so much about Bruce's taste in women  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Darkspellmaster

Hummm, given recent events in JL with Hunter [spoiler] being adopted by Superman and Jon being his big bro[/spoiler] there's a chance that Damian helped train him (might explain some of the attitude he's giving Diana) and the two may have been the younger set's leaders. 

Also there's some guesses that Sovereign might be Bruce and Selena's kid, making them (people think it's a girl) Damian's sibling. Wonder how he would take that info about being a big brother and that the sibling turned bad. 

Cullen and Suren need to come back asap.

----------


## adrikito

> Also there's some guesses that Sovereign might be Bruce and Selena's kid, making them (people think it's a girl) Damian's sibling. Wonder how he would take that info about being a big brother and that the sibling turned bad. 
> .


*Selena or Selina*(catwoman)? With Selena name I only found one villain of Supergirl of the Fatal Five..

----------


## adrikito

OF TUMBLR.. I like SOME of these characters.. and I put the image here, Damian in middle as a boss:

gotham.jpg

I put the real image and forget make one screenshot.. the image will be bigger.. My mistake..

I can´t remember see Maya in this position... Maybe one fanart..

----------


## TheCape

> "Bruce always said that if a girl tries to hit you that means she likes you."
> 
> This explains so much about Bruce's taste in women .


Dick and Tim took that advice at heart :Smile: .

----------


## adrikito

> Dick and Tim took that advice at heart.


and maybe Damian in a few years, emiko is the begin.

----------


## dietrich

> and maybe Damian in a few years, emiko is the begin.


If Damian is gonna be crushing I'd rather someone like Supergirl [who he won't get]. He is way out Emiko league and Percy is only writing this to promote a GA character. Why plan on writing an unrequited crush with a cameo character in another Damian learns story?

Why write romance anyway? I'm getting peeved with Percy's whole regress and then try to humble obsession. Why not use a character as is? Why regress him for TT? Does he really feel that those writers who crafted all of Damian's remarkable and lengthy growth and development did a rubbish job or something?

----------


## TheCape

The answer is very simple dietricth: comedy  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> The answer is very simple dietricth: comedy


Well it's confirmed Percy's not a very funny guy  :Stick Out Tongue: because i haven't laughed once. Supersons now that Damian is funny, Nightwing, Deathstroke, Gotham Academy they all have funny Damian.

Damian is a very funny character naturally Percy regressed him so much he regressed his funny. Now he only just looks funny

----------


## Rac7d*

> Well it's confirmed Percy's not a very funny guy because i haven't laughed once. Supersons now that Damian is funny, Nightwing, Deathstroke, Gotham Academy they all have funny Damian.
> 
> Damian is a very funny character naturally Percy regressed him so much he regressed his funny. Now he only just looks funny


he was sunny in his solo series

----------


## fanfan13

> I'll be honest, Maps, kind of annoys me, Maya is, as you pointed out, a sister to him. Raven, I really can't see it. If anyone so far has been on his radar in regard to bringing out Damian's emotions, it's been Jon, but I can't see DC letting that happen with these two boys. I know he also seemed to have a thing for Kara in the past as well, but she was just annoyed with him most of the time in a "kids" sort of way. 
> 
> And yeah I miss them too. Jai and Iris would have been a great pair to deal with Damian, another would have been Lian Harper. After all she had her dad's snark. Kind of wish that DC had kept in Hal's niece Helen as well, she was a trickster. 
> 
> I swear Damian needs more friends his age. Beast Boy, Raven, et all, are way to old for him. He needs more then just Jon in his life.


It's nicely written and the first paragraph is exactly what I thought.

Damian surely needs more people around his age to bring the best of him besides Jon. At least Colin or Suren if DC don't want to bring back other kid heroes.

Meanwhile I will wait to see the interactions between Damian and Emiko before I make any judgement.

----------


## fanfan13

> Damian Wayne Fury Road Metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not the Batmobile he's driving more like a paddy wagon with bats in the back


I doubt he can see the road lol. Can't wait to read issue.




> *Batman Beyond 11 preview:*
> 
> https://comicsverse.com/batman-beyon...usive-preview/
> 
> Seems that Bruce can revive Goliath.. The same of Batman Arkham Origins for revive Bane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I will look at it later.

----------


## dietrich

Teen Titans #12 (metal)
Writer: Percy, Ben
Artist: Andolfo, Mirka
Cover Artist: Sejic, Stjepan
A DARK NIGHTS: METAL tie-in! 'GOTHAM RESISTANCE' part one! The fight for Gotham City's soul starts here! When Robin receives a distress call from Nightwing urging him to return home, he discovers that Gotham City has been transformed into a mosaic of monsters, magic and doom! Trapped inside the Riddler's deadly maze with nowhere to turn, Robin soon assembles an unlikely team of hometown heroes including Batgirl, Harley Quinn, Killer Croc, Black Canary and Green Arrow to find the missing Nightwing and save their city!
Publisher: DC
On Sale: September 13, 2017
Price: $3.99

----------


## dietrich



----------


## adrikito

..... I saw this previosly in newsarama, but I forgot put this here... Maybe Riddler news fault.

RIDDLER AGAIN. What is this obsession? Batman Tellstale 2 with him as villain, the current batman saga with one SAD Joker and Riddler... 

I am out of this TT chapter. I hate him.

----------


## TheCape

So, our talk about Damian and romance let to one of the most weird parts of the internet, fanfiction, and i found one about Damian and Maps that is ... surprisingly good, well at least i thought so, is not very long and there are many errors in the writting (is not annoying, but noticeable), but i think that it has a decent grasp in boths characthers, also is an asexual relationship, so don't worry about going Mature+17 with this one. 

Here is the link:
https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1158063...Figure-You-Out

----------


## fanfan13

> Teen Titans #12 (metal)
> Writer: Percy, Ben
> Artist: Andolfo, Mirka
> Cover Artist: Sejic, Stjepan
> A DARK NIGHTS: METAL tie-in! 'GOTHAM RESISTANCE' part one! The fight for Gotham City's soul starts here! When Robin receives a distress call from Nightwing urging him to return home, he discovers that Gotham City has been transformed into a mosaic of monsters, magic and doom! Trapped inside the Riddler's deadly maze with nowhere to turn, Robin soon assembles an unlikely team of hometown heroes including Batgirl, Harley Quinn, Killer Croc, Black Canary and Green Arrow to find the missing Nightwing and save their city!
> Publisher: DC
> On Sale: September 13, 2017
> Price: $3.99


Thanks for sharing. It looks interesting but who are those on the first picture??




> So, our talk about Damian and romance let to one of the most weird parts of the internet, fanfiction, and i found one about Damian and Maps that is ... surprisingly good, well at least i thought so, is not very long and there are many errors in the writting (is not annoying, but noticeable), but i think that it has a decent grasp in boths characthers, also is an asexual relationship, so don't worry about going Mature+17 with this one. 
> 
> Here is the link:
> https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1158063...Figure-You-Out


Thank I'll give it a try later.

----------


## fanfan13

Anyway Gleason and Manapul did this Super Sons art on cardboard! It was great! I want it!

Screenshot_2017-08-21-11-23-03-1.jpg

Screenshot_2017-08-21-11-23-12-1.jpg

Source: Gleason's instagram (@patrickgleasonstudio)

----------


## rui no onna

> Thanks for sharing. It looks interesting but who are those on the first picture??


Aren't they Damian and Starfire just in swanky Gladiator get ups?  :Smile:

----------


## Darkseid Is

How old is Damian supposed to be in the current continuity? I haven't been up on the most current books.

----------


## J. D. Guy

> It's nicely written and the first paragraph is exactly what I thought.
> 
> Damian surely needs more people around his age to bring the best of him besides Jon. At least Colin or Suren if DC don't want to bring back other kid heroes.
> 
> Meanwhile I will wait to see the interactions between Damian and Emiko before I make any judgement.


Once again, I concur.




> How old is Damian supposed to be in the current continuity? I haven't been up on the most current books.


As of Rebirth, he's 13, just barely old enough for him to be "teen" for Teen Titans.

----------


## Darkseid Is

That was a nice looking Damian by Manapul. I was just wondering because some people draw him like he's 17-18. Even back when he was supposed to be 8...

----------


## fanfan13

> Aren't they Damian and Starfire just in swanky Gladiator get ups?


Really? I don't get it, why are they drawn like that?




> That was a nice looking Damian by Manapul. I was just wondering because some people draw him like he's 17-18. Even back when he was supposed to be 8...


I think Gleason did the pencil and ink on that art, meanwhile Manapul only did the colors/shadings I think.

----------


## rui no onna

> Really? I don't get it, why are they drawn like that?


Dunno. Metal #1 had the Justice League as gladiators and then they went Voltron-mode so who knows what other wackiness might ensue.

----------


## adrikito

> The answer is very simple dietricth: comedy


For now I prefer this comedy than Supersons comedy with Damian in the last two chapters..




> If Damian is gonna be crushing I'd rather someone like Supergirl [who he won't get]. He is way out Emiko league and Percy is only writing this to promote a GA character. Why plan on writing an unrequited crush with a cameo character in another Damian learns story?
> 
> Why write romance anyway? I'm getting peeved with Percy's whole regress and then try to humble obsession. Why not use a character as is? Why regress him for TT? Does he really feel that those writers who crafted all of Damian's remarkable and lengthy growth and development did a rubbish job or something?


... For make Damian haters Emiko fans.. for example.. It doesn´t matter, If I can see one day Damian x Maya thanks to this, I will be happy.




> Anyway Gleason and Manapul did this Super Sons art on cardboard! It was great! I want it!
> 
> Attachment 53417
> 
> 
> Source: Gleason's instagram (@patrickgleasonstudio)


Is a good work.


*BEFORE NOVEMBER I CAN SEE THIS TOPIC WITH MORE THAN 400 PAGES.... And the 300 PAGE was the day 1 of Juny*

----------


## Darkseid Is

> Really? I don't get it, why are they drawn like that?
> 
> 
> 
> I think Gleason did the pencil and ink on that art, meanwhile Manapul only did the colors/shadings I think.


Ah I must have mis read. Beautiful either way.

----------


## pansy

I'm in love.tumblr_ov2djjmWFR1tbnvuqo1_1280.jpg
SUPER SONS ANNUAL #1
Written by PETER J. TOMASI
Art by PAUL PELLETIER
Cover by JORGE JIMENEZ
SUPER-PETS UNLEASHED! The Worlds Furriest team Krypto and Titustogether at last! Tired of the boys stealing the spotlight, the doggy duo lead the Super Sons on a canine-powered epic!
On sale NOVEMBER 29  48 pg, FC, $4.99 US  RATED T 
 :Cool:

----------


## Fergus

> I'm in love.tumblr_ov2djjmWFR1tbnvuqo1_1280.jpg
> SUPER SONS ANNUAL #1
> Written by PETER J. TOMASI
> Art by PAUL PELLETIER
> Cover by JORGE JIMENEZ
> “SUPER-PETS UNLEASHED”! The World’s Furriest team Krypto and Titus—together at last! Tired of the boys stealing the spotlight, the doggy duo lead the Super Sons on a canine-powered epic!
> On sale NOVEMBER 29 • 48 pg, FC, $4.99 US • RATED T


That's so cute. This book just gets better and better.

----------


## adrikito

I saw the november solicitations... 

One month without Damian for me.. Now I understand the HATE for "DAMIAN LEARNING" and Percy, seriously? ROBIN WAS WRONG(Again), he will pay for all his mistakes(even if he lose the team leadership)... You should never remove Kid Flash for this.

I think that this is worst than continue with Emiko problem..

----------


## sakuyamons

> I'm in love.tumblr_ov2djjmWFR1tbnvuqo1_1280.jpg
> SUPER SONS ANNUAL #1
> Written by PETER J. TOMASI
> Art by PAUL PELLETIER
> Cover by JORGE JIMENEZ
> “SUPER-PETS UNLEASHED”! The World’s Furriest team Krypto and Titus—together at last! Tired of the boys stealing the spotlight, the doggy duo lead the Super Sons on a canine-powered epic!
> On sale NOVEMBER 29 • 48 pg, FC, $4.99 US • RATED T


This is a comic book that never dissapoints  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fergus

> I saw the november solicitations... 
> 
> One month without Damian for me.. Now I understand the HATE for "DAMIAN LEARNING" and Percy, seriously? ROBIN WAS WRONG(Again), he will pay for all his mistakes(even if he lose the team leadership)... You should never remove Kid Flash for this.
> 
> I think that this is worst than continue with Emiko problem..


DC really has awful guidelines for handling their valuable property a writer should not be allowed to finger paint rinse and repeat with proven characters. This is like a writers workshop what Percy is doing it's time to change the record. TT really is cursed and place where Robins not named Dick Grayson go to die. 1st there was T** and now Damian. It's a prolonged and tortuous death pimping out Bat characters to prop up a struggling franchise that the company doesn't even keep an eye on. Get Damian [and Dick] of these books and let the Titans  fend for themselves.

But Damian is very resilient though look at all the hits he has taken in his short life span and still he stands even more popular than ever so Percy experimenting with the character is painful to read but it hopefully wont have a lasting impact the real loser here are his team mates who get no screen time and have no other titles where fans can read see the real deal. Damian has all of these. TT isn't even his main title.

----------


## adrikito

I was wrong, I will see Damian in November thanks to Dynamite Solicitations(I was curious after see one batman image here, is the first time), in *Shadow/ Batman 2*:

shadow batman robin damian.jpg

The truth of what the Shadow doesn't know threatens to destroy his partnership with Batman and Robin just when they need him the most. Three generations of heroes stand at a crossroads as the secret of the Silent Seven threatens to encompass and obliterate them all. To fight the Seven, Batman and the Shadow must force them to reveal themselves. But how do men make moves against a behemoth evil that measures assaults in centuries?

----------


## Fergus

> 


This looks so good but its TT so.. Percy listens too much to fan noise which leads to forced emotions hallow writing currently going on that title but i hope this is free from all that.

----------


## Fergus

Injustice Damian and Batman Beyond Damian have been getting great reviews recently who would have those two books would deliver such amazing results and smashing character development but here we are.

----------


## rui no onna

> I'm in love.Attachment 53499
> SUPER SONS ANNUAL #1
> Written by PETER J. TOMASI
> Art by PAUL PELLETIER
> Cover by JORGE JIMENEZ
> SUPER-PETS UNLEASHED! The Worlds Furriest team Krypto and Titustogether at last! Tired of the boys stealing the spotlight, the doggy duo lead the Super Sons on a canine-powered epic!
> On sale NOVEMBER 29  48 pg, FC, $4.99 US  RATED T


I just love how Jon is panicking on that cover while Damian is absolutely cool and controlled.  :Cool:

----------


## adrikito

> Injustice Damian and Batman Beyond Damian have been getting *great reviews* recently who would have those two books would deliver such amazing results and smashing character development but here we are.


I know about BEYOND DAMIAN Popularity BUT.. We are talking about THE SAME INJUSTICE DAMIAN?   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Fergus

> I know about BEYOND DAMIAN Popularity BUT.. We are talking about THE SAME INJUSTICE DAMIAN?


I was surprised too with his reviews for Injustice 2 but to be fair Tom Taylor seems focused on building his character. Is this the same writer who wrote that trash with Dick? and if he can write people coming back why not Dick? 

But great character development will have to do I guess.

----------


## dietrich

Synder just revealed that the evil Batman for Gotham Resistance tie in is the Batman who Laughs which just amped up my hype for Metal to  109. Can't wait for Dick and Damian to meet their evil warped doppelgangers . Again



Metal has been better than expected Synder reminds us why DC lets him have his way. The guy is good and Metal rocks here's hoping GR delivers a fraction of it's goodness.

Now that I'm reminded how good he can be can't wait for fury Road cos he does a far better Damian than Duke and he is on top form at the moment.

----------


## dietrich

> So, our talk about Damian and romance let to one of the most weird parts of the internet, fanfiction, and i found one about Damian and Maps that is ... surprisingly good, well at least i thought so, is not very long and there are many errors in the writting (is not annoying, but noticeable), but i think that it has a decent grasp in boths characthers, also is an asexual relationship, so don't worry about going Mature+17 with this one. 
> 
> Here is the link:
> https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1158063...Figure-You-Out


That's pretty nice I tend to avoid Robin/Batfamiy fanfiction since they are normally so out of character or just wrong but this I like.  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

Redemption

----------


## dietrich

Speaking of Batman Beyond







http://polmcarts.tumblr.com

Obviously the Damian currently kicking Terry's arse in Beyond wouldn't get misty eyed

----------


## dietrich

Found the following and love it now if there was only a petition to get Damian as far away from Benjamin Percy as possible i'd sign it



_The dreaded day has come you guys, it’s official, DC is finally going to make Damian have an (out-of-character) one-sided crush on a girl.

Damian might have put up a good fight in the last decade but apparently he too can’t escape this American traditional of forcibly involving unwanted romance on every single fictional character ever.

And surprise surprise, guess who’s the writer responsible for this? None other than the writer of (another unwanted thing) The “Teen Titans: Rebirth” comic, Benjamin Percy AKA the worst Damian’s writer so far.

So as a fandom let’s all agree to ignore this future “one-sided crush” episode when it happens, alright?_

http://arabian-batboy.tumblr.com/pos...s-its-official

Not expecting any of you on here to feel like me but this is how I feel. Percy has no respect for the character he is writing and no respect for the effort other's have put in better him.

----------


## TheCape

Meh, i don't mind the one-side crush and i think that people should remenber the difference beetween canon and headcanon, my problem is that i don't think that Percy would do a great job with it because he is as subtle as a the Kool Aid Man

----------


## Alycat

Percy is whatever but that post is dumb. Something isn't ooc because you don't like it. Damian has a had a slight crush before and it at an age where it isn't odd.

----------


## adrikito

> speaking of batman beyond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://polmcarts.tumblr.com
> ...


grayson beyond... No matter what happen.. You are the best brothers.

----------


## adrikito

> Found the following and love it now if there was only a petition to get Damian as far away from Benjamin Percy as possible i'd sign it
> 
> 
> 
> _The dreaded day has come you guys, it’s official, DC is finally going to make Damian have an (out-of-character) one-sided crush on a girl.
> 
> Damian might have put up a good fight in the last decade but apparently he too can’t escape this American traditional of forcibly involving unwanted romance on every single fictional character ever.
> 
> And surprise surprise, guess who’s the writer responsible for this? None other than the writer of (another unwanted thing) The “Teen Titans: Rebirth” comic, Benjamin Percy AKA the worst Damian’s writer so far.
> ...


.................. I am scared... Because we know that this would end badly... For Damian..

During a long time... I will see the REVIEWS before buy(if I buy) the chapters, because is less painful than this..

*
I will sign it too.. For me.. After this crush he can leave the TT..*

----------


## pansy

> grayson beyond... No matter what happen.. You are the best brothers.


_Crying desperately_


> .................. I am scared... Because we know that this would end badly... For Damian..
> 
> During a long time... I will see the REVIEWS before buy(if I buy) the chapters, because is less painful than this..
> 
> *
> I will sign it too.. For me.. After this crush he can leave the TT..*


After TT 11 # just want to hit Percy.

----------


## dietrich

> Percy is whatever but that post is dumb. Something isn't ooc because you don't like it. Damian has a had a slight crush before and it at an age where it isn't odd.


We THINK he had a slight crush doesn't mean he did but we know for a fact that Percy regressed the character for his TT run so everything this Damian does is occ. 

It isn't odd but it isn't mandatory.

----------


## dietrich

> Meh, i don't mind the one-side crush and i think that people should remenber the difference beetween canon and headcanon, my problem is that i don't think that Percy would do a great job with it because he is as subtle as a the Kool Aid Man


I don't mind him having a crush and while personally I don't get the vibe Damian as being into relationships I love worlds like The Just and Kingdom Come where he is partnered off.  It isn't important one bit the problem we have a planned crush designed to teach whatever lesson that's the problem. This is coming from an insincere place from a writer who purposefully erased everything this character achieved.

I'm sorry but the minute I heard Percy class Damian [gave his life twice and saved the world twice] as "trying to be a hero" and Emiko [good guy with good deeds] as a "full fledged hero" and call Damian a mirror of Emiko when it is actually the other way around then I was against this.

The minute he said he regressed Damian everything becomes out of character for the character.


PS
While he strikes me as someone who just doesn't care my preferred Head canon for him is straight and lives happily ever after with Mari Grayson

----------


## adrikito

> _Crying desperately_After TT 11 # just want to hit Percy.


I don´t like that moment with Damian and Raven... BAD, BAD PERCY..  :Mad: 

The good was Damian saying *YOU ARE READY* to Aqualad. Or the wellcome to the TT Aqualad..

----------


## adrikito

Batman beyond 11, a happy ending:


*DAMIAN:* DON´T. HE IS MY FATHER.

*BRUCE:* IF YOU THINK FOR ONE SECOND THAT I WILL LET YOU KILL MY SON.. YOU ARE WRONG. YOU WILL HAVE TO KILL ME FIRST.

*¿KORU?:* YOU HAVE BETRAYED THE ONE TRUE HEAD OF THE DEMON..

Batman Beyond Damian.jpg

----------


## Ulrich

> Batman beyond 11, a happy ending:
> 
> Batman Beyond Damian.jpg


That's cute.

----------


## dietrich

> _Crying desperately_After TT 11 # just want to hit Percy.


I just want him off the book, the minute when he wrote Damian being easily startled by a bat I feared we were going to get TT GO! Robin and that's what we got. It was cute at 1st but now it's really getting on my nerves.

----------


## dietrich

> Batman beyond 11, a happy ending:
> 
> Batman Beyond Damian.jpg


Thank you so much Adrikito. I needed that not got my issues yet. This looks so good happy families all around.

----------


## TheCape

> I don't mind him having a crush and while personally I don't get the vibe Damian as being into relationships I love worlds like The Just and Kingdom Come where he is partnered off. It isn't important one bit the problem we have a planned crush designed to teach whatever lesson that's the problem. This is coming from an insincere place from a writer who purposefully erased everything this character achieved.
> 
> I'm sorry but the minute I heard Percy class Damian [gave his life twice and saved the world twice] as "trying to be a hero" and Emiko [good guy with good deeds] as a "full fledged hero" and call Damian a mirror of Emiko when it is actually the other way around then I was against this.
> 
> The minute he said he regressed Damian everything becomes out of character for the character.
> 
> 
> PS
> While he strikes me as someone who just doesn't care my preferred Head canon for him is straight and lives happily ever after with Mari Grayson


Fair enought, i'm very meh in Percy's take, personally. But i understand your point, i felt similar with Dick and Tim this days.

PS: I like that headcanon, just because that means that Dick and Kory are a thing  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## TheCape

I enjoying more BB, than the main Batman series this days.

----------


## adrikito

> I enjoying more BB, than the main Batman series this days.


As I imaginated.. One serious/sad Joker against Riddler is not a good saga... 

However, DC is putting him even in Teen Titans 11, one comic with Damian. Damnit.. Damn, Riddler..

----------


## CPSparkles

> I enjoying more BB, than the main Batman series this days.


King has been hit and miss with the I am Bane arc being the best so far.
Batman Beyond I've only read this arc but will check out the rest. Very happy with todays issue.

----------


## CPSparkles

> As I imaginated.. One serious/sad Joker against Riddler is not a good saga... 
> 
> However, DC is putting him even in Teen Titans 11, one comic with Damian. Damnit.. Damn, Riddler..


Why don't you like Riddler?

----------


## adrikito

> Why don't you like Riddler?


I never liked Riddler.. Character, costume, personality.... 

I think that Batman Annual 4(Batgordon, bruce without memory) was the time that I most hated him.. Clayface and Freeze talking about his problems(you feel compassion for both)... and this idiot talking about Zero Year, without Batman I would have money and bought one island.. And Idiot criminal/terrorist..

Even *Earth One* couldn´t change my opinion about this character(despite this I like earth one Croc, like in Gotham academy).  I don´t know NOTHING about the news batman tellstale because I know that Riddler is here..

----------


## CPSparkles

TT was good and bad
Damian, Jackson and Garth where the stars interesting about BB. I thought Starfire took control how come Damian is still the one who raises to the occasion and helps Jackson defeat his dad.The one time anyone has acted like a leader and it's an ousted Damian.

I'm really confused I wasn't expecting things to go this way and Raven physically attacking Damian? that's not like her BB being a bully?

----------


## CPSparkles

On Emi I will wait and see but it does feel off. I don't know how many writers will tweet out that they plan to have someone develop a crush and that it will be unrequited. I'm not surprised fans don't like it. 
Don't know if I would class it as OC but I am wary that Percy would plan this but honestly it might not be that bad.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Synder just revealed that the evil Batman for Gotham Resistance tie in is the Batman who Laughs which just amped up my hype for Metal to  109. Can't wait for Dick and Damian to meet their evil warped doppelgangers . Again
> 
> 
> 
> Metal has been better than expected Synder reminds us why DC lets him have his way. The guy is good and Metal rocks here's hoping GR delivers a fraction of it's goodness.
> 
> Now that I'm reminded how good he can be can't wait for fury Road cos he does a far better Damian than Duke and he is on top form at the moment.


That is crazy with the four demented boy wonders

----------


## pansy

> Batman beyond 11, a happy ending:
> 
> 
> *DAMIAN:* DON´T. HE IS MY FATHER.
> 
> *BRUCE:* IF YOU THINK FOR ONE SECOND THAT I WILL LET YOU KILL MY SON.. YOU ARE WRONG. YOU WILL HAVE TO KILL ME FIRST.
> 
> *¿KORU?:* YOU HAVE BETRAYED THE ONE TRUE HEAD OF THE DEMON..
> 
> Batman Beyond Damian.jpg


God, that was beautiful. And that's what we want DC good stories, and respect for the characters.


> I'm really confused I wasn't expecting things to go this way and Raven physically attacking Damian? that's not like her BB being a bully?


 Raven being violent. Great research, Percy.
 :Mad:

----------


## rui no onna

Damian looks so cool here.

Super Sons #8 variant

----------


## Godlike13

Damian kind of looks like he is going to wack Jon.

----------


## fanfan13

> Injustice Damian and Batman Beyond Damian have been getting great reviews recently who would have those two books would deliver such amazing results and smashing character development but here we are.


Beyond surprised me thoroughly with how Jurgens ends the arc. I love it and it's no wonder Beyond Damian is favored. I love Beyond Damian too.

But Injustice Damian? I stop reading Injustice 2 after Alfred got resurrected. What did I miss?




> Synder just revealed that the evil Batman for Gotham Resistance tie in is the Batman who Laughs which just amped up my hype for Metal to  109. Can't wait for Dick and Damian to meet their evil warped doppelgangers . Again
> 
> 
> 
> Metal has been better than expected Synder reminds us why DC lets him have his way. The guy is good and Metal rocks here's hoping GR delivers a fraction of it's goodness.
> 
> Now that I'm reminded how good he can be can't wait for fury Road cos he does a far better Damian than Duke and he is on top form at the moment.


WOAH I'M HYPED! I've read Metal #1 and it was intriguing even for me who's relatively a new DC reader. And now Gotham Resistance seems promising enough. I mean look at those evil Robins... Dick and Damian will have their fun (again) it seems lol




> Percy is whatever but that post is dumb. Something isn't ooc because you don't like it. Damian has a had a slight crush before and it at an age where it isn't odd.


Well despite everything I can't help agreeing with what you said Alycat haha.




> Batman beyond 11, a happy ending:
> 
> 
> *DAMIAN:* DON´T. HE IS MY FATHER.
> 
> *BRUCE:* IF YOU THINK FOR ONE SECOND THAT I WILL LET YOU KILL MY SON.. YOU ARE WRONG. YOU WILL HAVE TO KILL ME FIRST.
> 
> *¿KORU?:* YOU HAVE BETRAYED THE ONE TRUE HEAD OF THE DEMON..
> 
> Attachment 53589


I. LOVE. IT!!! SO MUCH!!!!!




> Damian looks so cool here.
> 
> Super Sons #8 variant


God Damian's always posing so high class in Super Sons I like it.

----------


## KrustyKid

> Damian kind of looks like he is going to wack Jon.


Lol, I was thinking the same. Great cover regardless.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian looks so cool here.
> 
> Super Sons #8 variant


Yep this does have a very Goodfellas vibe to it.

----------


## dietrich

Batman Beyond was joy. The resolution felt rushed everyone calmed down pretty quick. Their sudden 180's were jarring but I give it a pass since the objective was to bridge a gap between now and the future and tell us what happened to Damian. Why he isn't Batman in this future and give us a general idea what he is up to.

This was heavy on emotion, love and father son feels. 

Bruce willing to give his life for Damian
Damian abandoning the battle with Terry at a crucial point to help his father
Koru wanting vengeance for his father
Terry getting worried when Bruce was in danger
Damian saving Terry's life
Damian showing faith in Terry the pretender and showing his acceptance by transitioning from pretender to Mcginnis
Terry showing that like Damian he too can overcome the suit and that he is worthy of the BB.

I loved all of it.

However not keen on the end where Bruce say's he feels like he has two sons. Including Terry you have 4 sons bruce.

----------


## fanfan13

> Damian kind of looks like he is going to wack Jon.





> Lol, I was thinking the same. Great cover regardless.


I wonder what is the meaning of "wack"?




> Batman Beyond was joy. The resolution felt rushed everyone calmed down pretty quick. Their sudden 180's were jarring but I give it a pass since the objective was to bridge a gap between now and the future and tell us what happened to Damian. Why he isn't Batman in this future and give us a general idea what he is up to.
> 
> This was heavy on emotion, love and father son feels. 
> 
> Bruce willing to give his life for Damian
> Damian abandoning the battle with Terry at a crucial point to help his father
> Koru wanting vengeance for his father
> Terry getting worried when Bruce was in danger
> Damian saving Terry's life
> ...


AWW I love it too dietrich. I didn't expect things to turn out that way. I'm so glad.
I respect Jurgens more now.

----------


## dietrich

> I wonder what is the meaning of "wack"?
> 
> 
> 
> AWW I love it too dietrich. I didn't expect things to turn out that way. I'm so glad.
> I respect Jurgens more now.


Wack is gangster talk for kill/assassinate.

Jurgens really delivered. This is the 2nd love letter to the Damian character in Rebirth.

----------


## dietrich

TT was another good showing for Damian. When needed most when the chis were down he came through with that inspiring speech. Aqualad and Tempest were the other winner's. Aqualad taking down Manta like a boss and Tempest just being so likeable.

Starfire was underwhelming but Raven and BB were bad. This book isn't doing them any favours at. BB is just a straight up juvenile arse.

----------


## rui no onna

> Wack is gangster talk for kill/assassinate.
> 
> Jurgens really delivered. This is the 2nd love letter to the Damian character in Rebirth.


I think the spelling is "whack".

"Wack" means more like crazy or rubbish.

----------


## dietrich

> I think the spelling is "whack".
> 
> "Wack" means more like crazy or rubbish.


True about the spelling but I believe Godlike was using it as in to "assassinate or hit"

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

> Batman beyond 11, a happy ending:
> 
> 
> *DAMIAN:* DON´T. HE IS MY FATHER.
> 
> *BRUCE:* IF YOU THINK FOR ONE SECOND THAT I WILL LET YOU KILL MY SON.. YOU ARE WRONG. YOU WILL HAVE TO KILL ME FIRST.
> 
> *¿KORU?:* YOU HAVE BETRAYED THE ONE TRUE HEAD OF THE DEMON..
> 
> Attachment 53589




I like Terry borrowing Damian's clothes to get back to Gotham.

----------


## Rac7d*

> TT was another good showing for Damian. When needed most when the chis were down he came through with that inspiring speech. Aqualad and Tempest were the other winner's. Aqualad taking down Manta like a boss and Tempest just being so likeable.
> 
> Starfire was underwhelming but Raven and BB were bad. This book isn't doing them any favours at. BB is just a straight up juvenile arse.


BB has been like this for decade and hes not going to change either his ttgo persona sells so that what he will be based on
better that then his creepness in the the judas movie

----------


## dietrich

> BB has been like this for decade and hes not going to change either his ttgo persona sells so that what he will be based on
> better that then his creepness in the the judas movie


He has always been something of a sleazy but the bullying? and his immaturity somehow seems more pronounced here. He can be a sleazy all he want's I've never been a huge fan but I like Raven and Kori so not happy about how Percy is handling them

----------


## dietrich



----------


## adrikito

> 


Despite the blood, I like this image.

----------


## adrikito

TUMBLR surprising me again, is a good image:

Maya Ducard Supersons.jpg

The unknown boy, according the creator is Christ Kent..

----------


## pansy

> I like Terry borrowing Damian's clothes to get back to Gotham.


Terry is cosplay. :Cool:

----------


## adrikito

> Terry is cosplay.


Speaking of COSPLAYS... Maybe during the next year, we see one beyond damian cosplay.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> TUMBLR surprising me again, is a good image:
> 
> Maya Ducard Supersons.jpg
> 
> The unknown boy, according the creator is Christ Kent..


Yeah it's Zod's kid [the new version]

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

SuperSons personality swap

----------


## CPSparkles

Come on Dc bring Colin back

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian Wayne most likely to sacrifice life to save others

----------


## CPSparkles

Inspirational Damian

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## adrikito

> Yeah it's Zod's kid [the new version]


Oh, despite I saw Zod with his wife and son, I forget him...




> SuperSons personality swap


...... I see the fathers changing the sons for the missions, this Robin is not valid for Gotham.. He looks like a crazy fan who has seen his idol... 

This time I'm glad that the real Robin was raised by the League of Assassins... For this personality I prefer a Robin Girl..

----------


## Fergus

> 



That'a a powerful image

----------


## Fergus

> Inspirational Damian


great fan comic posts CP this artist does really good work.

----------


## Fergus

> Damian Wayne most likely to sacrifice life to save others


He gives his life too easily one might think he was suicidal or maybe it's due to being the heir to the Lazarus pit.

----------


## Fergus

> Come on Dc bring Colin back


This is so sad and they've got the bear and everything.

----------


## Fergus

> Damian looks so cool here.
> 
> Super Sons #8 variant


Nice really nice Dustin always manages to knock it out

----------


## TheCape

> He gives his life too easily one might think he was suicidal or maybe it's due to being the heir to the Lazarus pit.


I think that, with exception of Steph, all the Robins are suicidal in one way or another. The Batfamily needs a lot of therapy

----------


## Fergus

> I think that, with exception of Steph, all the Robins are suicidal in one way or another. The Batfamily needs a lot of therapy


Do you think? Aside from Bruce no other family member is that gung ho heck T** is so cautious he is the exact opposite. But I do agree that they all need therapy.

----------


## TheCape

> Do you think? Aside from Bruce no other family member is that gung ho heck T** is so cautious he is the exact opposite. But I do agree that they all need therapy.


All the Robins would jump in he middle of a bullet or sacrifice their lives for innocent people when the situation requires it. Jason probably thinks that he was better off death sometimes based in his pre-new 52 self, Tim was obviously going throught a depression after trauma conga line that he recieved in the spam of 2 years (Dick did a wonderfull job handling that), there's no much evidence for Dick but considering how similar he is to Bruce i wouldn't be surprised.

----------


## dietrich

> All the Robins would jump in he middle of a bullet or sacrifice their lives for innocent people when the situation requires it. Jason probably thinks that he was better off death sometimes based in his pre-new 52 self, Tim was obviously going throught a depression after trauma conga line that he recieved in the spam of 2 years (Dick did a wonderfull job handling that), there's no much evidence for Dick but considering how similar he is to Bruce i wouldn't be surprised.


I don't see that much similarity between Dick and Bruce. Dick is who Bruce would be if he was better adjusted, wasn't socially awkward, paranoid or withdrawn.

Tim I'm unclear on him since they started morphing him into a cross between Bruce and Damian. Red Robin Tim definitely needed therapy, nu52 Tim I don't even consider a hero, Rebirth Tim would willingly jump in front of a bullet but I wouldn't call him suicidal.

Jason is a walking case of PTSD so yeah requires serious therapy.

----------


## TheCape

> I don't see that much similarity between Dick and Bruce. Dick is who Bruce would be if he was better adjusted, wasn't socially awkward, paranoid or withdrawn.
> 
> Tim I'm unclear on him since they started morphing him into a cross between Bruce and Damian. Red Robin Tim definitely needed therapy, nu52 Tim I don't even consider a hero, Rebirth Tim would willingly jump in front of a bullet but I wouldn't call him suicidal.
> 
> Jason is a walking case of PTSD so yeah requires serious therapy.


They are 2 Dick Graysons, the one that DC has been trying to sell since Morrison, who is the oppisite of Bruce and the one that existed for a long time since the 80s and 90s stablished by Wolfman and Dixon, very Zen Like, still focussed, smart, determined, cool and charming but not overtly quippy, Dick is a very dark man with a bright front, even Tim notices that during his time as Robin

Tim: "That's where the friction comes isn't it, for all your differences, you 2 are more similar that you would like to admit"

Tim is arguably the best socializing in the Batfamily, he has even assisted to many social events and is known and liked in the best parts of Gotham, his civilian life was always a big part of him and even in the Red Robin series never went away completly, becoming a sort of strugled beetween his old and new self.

As for the Robin's being suicidal, i'm basing that more in some stuff that i remenber Pre-Flashpoint than anything else, i don't think that anybody in the new continuity is in any way, even Damian, althought he probably has some issues of self worth.

----------


## adrikito

> I think that, with exception of Steph, all the Robins are suicidal in one way or another. The Batfamily needs a lot of therapy


After lose the Robin mantle(I think that I heard that this was for IMPRUDENT MOVES, disobey batman), she make one suicidal move... and Black Mask almost kill her..

ALL ARE EQUAL OF CRAZY.

----------


## dietrich

> They are 2 Dick Graysons, the one that DC has been trying to sell since Morrison, who is the oppisite of Bruce and the one that existed for a long time since the 80s and 90s stablished by Wolfman and Dixon, very Zen Like, still focussed, smart, determined, cool and charming but not overtly quippy, Dick is a very dark man with a bright front, even Tim notices that during his time as Robin
> 
> Tim: "That's where the friction comes isn't it, for all your differences, you 2 are more similar that you would like to admit"
> 
> Tim is arguably the best socializing in the Batfamily, he has even assisted to many social events and is known and liked in the best parts of Gotham, his civilian life was always a big part of him and even in the Red Robin series never went away completly, becoming a sort of strugled beetween his old and new self.
> 
> As for the Robin's being suicidal, i'm basing that more in some stuff that i remenber Pre-Flashpoint than anything else, i don't think that anybody in the new continuity is in any way, even Damian, althought he probably has some issues of self worth.


Damian doesn't have any respect or fear of death. The fact that he views it as  grey area and how blase he was about Bruce coming back when everyone was convinced Bruce was dead tells me it's more an heir to the Demon  thing.

I don't see the similarities sure Tim said that but that doesn't make it so. The guy by Dixon you just described isn't like batman aside from the smart, determined which also describes majority of the batfamily.

----------


## dietrich

> Come on Dc bring Colin back





> Damian Wayne most likely to sacrifice life to save others


Aargh these two need to come back that pic with Abuse and his teddy is just a gut punch.

----------


## dietrich

> SuperSons personality swap


This is such a piss take  :Smile:

----------


## TheCape

> Damian doesn't have any respect or fear of death. The fact that he views it as grey area and how blase he was about Bruce coming back when everyone was convinced Bruce was dead tells me it's more an heir to the Demon thing.
> 
> I don't see the similarities sure Tim said that but that doesn't make it so. The guy by Dixon you just described isn't like batman aside from the smart, determined which also describes majority of the batfamily.


Don't misunderstand me, Dick and Bruce are different, but not to the point of being opposites, Dick in the 90s was as serious and focused as him, the main difference is that Bruce has more problems relaxing outside the job, Dick is able to do that, but he likes to be a hero more, so is not very weird seeing him obssesed with cases, or pushing people away in very rude manners when he is stressed or worried or just having a poor handling of his emotions in general (and just as stubborn). Also Dick not wanting to be like Bruce has been a constant conflict for him since the 80s. But to be honest, all the Robins are very similar to him when you get down to it.

----------


## Aahz

> I don't see that much similarity between Dick and Bruce. Dick is who Bruce would be if he was better adjusted, wasn't socially awkward, paranoid or withdrawn.


If we are going by Titans Year One, Dick needed therapy.

----------


## TheCape

I had been reading all Damian's run since 2009 to 2013 and i realized that Tomasi and Gleason make some slight changes to his story with Talia in the New 52. In Morrison's run, Damian said that he didn't met his mother until he was 8 and when he did it was like meeting a celibrity, in B&R #0 we see a Damian that obviously has less than 8 and that was training with Talia and when we saw that cute scene of him dress with his father's cowl (because Talia is a sentimental), so that scene in TT Rebirth of she trying to be more... "motherly" i guess?, make more sense now.

----------


## Godlike13

There's 3 Dicks. There's the quipping kid daredevil, the uptight but insecure teenager trying to prove himself, and the confident and more relaxed seasoned young adult. There is a nice progression there really. He's more of an adrenaline junkie then someone with a death wish though. 

I don't think Damian has a death wish either, but like with everything Damian just has a misguided perception of death. Mixed in with a warrior mentality of death before failure.

----------


## Aioros22

> I don't see that much similarity between Dick and Bruce. Dick is who Bruce would be if he was better adjusted, wasn't socially awkward, paranoid or withdrawn.
> 
> Tim I'm unclear on him since they started morphing him into a cross between Bruce and Damian. Red Robin Tim definitely needed therapy, nu52 Tim I don't even consider a hero, Rebirth Tim would willingly jump in front of a bullet but I wouldn't call him suicidal.
> 
> Jason is a walking case of PTSD so yeah requires serious therapy.


Dick isn`t _that_ well adjusted, historically speaking, altho he likely is the most out of the gang. Let`s not forget that Dick, on the classic TT run alone, did theraphy and went throught bouts of depression. He`s kind of like Bruce in the sense he tries to shrugg off and not confront the mirror even if someone nabs him in the head with it. 

One of my favorites quotes about two iconic characters of Robert E. Howard (Kull and Conan) mentions how both of them will look into the dark, they are stubborn and brave enough for it, they scoff at fear. 

But only one of them turns the eye away after looking (can you guess who doesn`t, if you ever read their stories?)

It`s a similar thing with Dick and Jason. The issue with Jason is, just as he said to Black Mask, "Darkness can feel like home". Borrowing another simbolic trait from another franchise, he veers closer to the Dark Side while being aware what it entails. It comes as close as sometimes embracing it or laught at it.

----------


## fanfan13

Ok is that Damian? And is the other woman Diana? And whatever is happening there, that is quite crazy...





[IMG]https://***********/cdn.batman-news.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/IMG_0815.jpg?fit=618%2C960&quality=85&strip=info&s  sl=1&w=657&h=505[/IMG]

source.

----------


## fanfan13

> I had been reading all Damian's run since 2009 to 2013 and i realized that Tomasi and Gleason make some slight changes to his story with Talia in the New 52. In Morrison's run, Damian said that he didn't met his mother until he was 8 and when he did it was like meeting a celibrity, in B&R #0 we see a Damian that obviously has less than 8 and that was training with Talia and when we saw that cute scene of him dress with his father's cowl (because Talia is a sentimental), so that scene in TT Rebirth of she trying to be more... "motherly" i guess?, make more sense now.


yeah Tomasi and Gleason definitely changed some things about Talia, first they had Talia actively "raising" Damian and second they retconned the rape thing into mutual in Robin Rises (though this retcon is not that much well-known).

----------


## yohyoi

> If we are going by Titans Year One, Dick needed therapy.


I like this. Shows how much human Dick Grayson is. He isn't perfect golden boy most people think of him. He is as vulnerable and troubled like most of us are.

But he fights. He may not have Damian's pedigree, Tim's smarts and Jason's brutality, but he has the determination to be a better person. His whole journey tends to be about identity. Trying to be the best person he can be.

----------


## dietrich

> Ok is that Damian? And is the other woman Diana? And whatever is happening there, that is quite crazy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG]https://***********/cdn.batman-news.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/IMG_0815.jpg?fit=618%2C960&quality=85&strip=info&s  sl=1&w=657&h=505[/IMG]
> 
> source.


This is what pains me I love Synder as a writer and when I think of all the fun he could have been having with Damian's character.

I swear Synder secretly want's to be a rock star. That new hair style, spotify, metal and now this. What is this even Jon and Damian form a rock band? What does that even have to do with anything? Damian is also not the forms a rock band type like his dad I see him as someone who loathes rock music.

----------


## dietrich

> yeah Tomasi and Gleason definitely changed some things about Talia, first they had Talia actively "raising" Damian and second they retconned the rape thing into mutual in Robin Rises (though this retcon is not that much well-known).


I like motherly Talia.

----------


## yohyoi

> This is what pains me I love Synder as a writer and when I think of all the fun he could have been having with Damian's character.
> 
> I swear Synder secretly want's to be a rock star. That new hair style, spotify, metal and now this. What is this even Jon and Damian form a rock band? What does that even have to do with anything? Damian is also not the forms a rock band type like his dad* I see him as someone who loathes rock music.*


But... BATMETAL!

[IMG]https://i.*****.com/vi/WhQTo-anqxA/maxresdefault.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## dietrich

> But... BATMETAL!
> 
> [IMG]https://i.*****.com/vi/WhQTo-anqxA/maxresdefault.jpg[/IMG]


BATMETAL is LIFE !  :Smile: 
I love Nightwing's hair action in the background. Awesome to the max.

----------


## fanfan13

> This is what pains me I love Synder as a writer and when I think of all the fun he could have been having with Damian's character.
> 
> I swear Synder secretly want's to be a rock star. That new hair style, spotify, metal and now this. What is this even Jon and Damian form a rock band? What does that even have to do with anything? Damian is also not the forms a rock band type like his dad I see him as someone who loathes rock music.


Super Sons is a metal band lol! But yeah look at that hair, that costume, that expensive looking bat guitar, and that gloves... Damian's looking like a professional rock star already. Meanwhile look at Jon, he looks... very ordinary lol

----------


## adrikito

> Ok is that Damian? And is the other woman Diana? And whatever is happening there, that is quite crazy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG]https://***********/cdn.batman-news.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/IMG_0815.jpg?fit=618%2C960&quality=85&strip=info&s  sl=1&w=657&h=505[/IMG]
> 
> source.


WOW... The begin of Metal?

THIS MAN IS NOT BRUCE WAYNE... Look him and the begin of the next image.

----------


## Aioros22

Easy to tell from the spot. Bruce liking Rock music?

Never.

----------


## dietrich

> Ok is that Damian? And is the other woman Diana? And whatever is happening there, that is quite crazy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG]https://***********/cdn.batman-news.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/IMG_0815.jpg?fit=618%2C960&quality=85&strip=info&s  sl=1&w=657&h=505[/IMG]
> 
> source.


Looking at this more so the big demon emerges from Bruce's chest to attack Clark and then this heralds the coming of the evil Batmen on horse back and I can see the robins on all fours. Is this a dream? It must be.

Yeah the women must be Lois and Diana cos Selina doesn't rock hair like that though it makes more sense if Selina was with Bruce.
The whole thing looks like a double date with the kids.

----------


## dietrich

> Super Sons is a metal band lol! But yeah look at that hair, that costume, that expensive looking bat guitar, and that gloves... Damian's looking like a professional rock star already. Meanwhile look at Jon, he looks... very ordinary lol


Damian always goes large and it's just like a Kent to rock the flannel  :Smile:  typical you can take the boy to Metropolis but you can't take the farm from the boy.
That is def Damian with that haircut.

----------


## Fergus

> Ok is that Damian? And is the other woman Diana? And whatever is happening there, that is quite crazy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG]https://***********/cdn.batman-news.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/IMG_0815.jpg?fit=618%2C960&quality=85&strip=info&s  sl=1&w=657&h=505[/IMG]
> 
> source.


Saw this on the Superman thread so is Synder a Wonderbat fan or something?

----------


## CPSparkles

http://takeru-kamitake.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Supersons fan book online sale starting now   :http://bolexiang.com/book_infor.php?...umber=TW170821

----------


## CPSparkles

> Ok is that Damian? And is the other woman Diana? And whatever is happening there, that is quite crazy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG]https://***********/cdn.batman-news.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/IMG_0815.jpg?fit=618%2C960&quality=85&strip=info&s  sl=1&w=657&h=505[/IMG]
> 
> source.


What is even going on here?

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Lady Talia inspired by the recent BB rise of the Demon by  anitaas23

----------


## CPSparkles

> Saw this on the Superman thread so is Synder a Wonderbat fan or something?


Not sure but this has my interest. Also saw the panel of Bats going crazy over a wounded /passed out Diana.

----------


## fanfan13

> Looking at this more so the big demon emerges from Bruce's chest to attack Clark and then this heralds the coming of the evil Batmen on horse back and I can see the robins on all fours. Is this a dream? It must be.
> 
> Yeah the women must be Lois and Diana cos Selina doesn't rock hair like that though it makes more sense if Selina was with Bruce.
> The whole thing looks like a double date with the kids.


either a dream or Bruce is possessed or adrikito is right that man is not Bruce Wayne. 

I was confused at first I thought it was Selina due to the BatCat going on right now and they all look like two families having fun, but Selina doesnt have that kind of hair so that means its Diana, the Trinity having fun together.

----------


## fanfan13

> Supersons fan book online sale starting now   :http://bolexiang.com/book_infor.php?...umber=TW170821


is it in Chinese? if it is then I can't read it... 




> Damian and Lady Talia inspired by the recent BB rise of the Demon by  anitaas23


I love it!

----------


## Fergus

> What is even going on here?


I'm guessing Barbatos and the coming of the evil Batmen. I guess they too don't like rock.

----------


## Fergus

> Supersons fan book online sale starting now   :http://bolexiang.com/book_infor.php?...umber=TW170821


When is the English fan book that features multiple artists come out? Anyone know?

----------


## pansy

> Damian and Lady Talia inspired by the recent BB rise of the Demon by  anitaas23


Damian is Hot. :Cool:

----------


## adrikito

> Damian and Lady Talia inspired by the recent BB rise of the Demon by  anitaas23


Fortunately, she is dead in this future. Not using Damian for her own plans. I don´t like see him showing respect for her, after his death as kid for her fault.

----------


## Darkseid Is

Did anyone else think when they introduced Damian that he would either die at the end of that first four issue arc or it would be revealed that he wasn't Batman's son? For some reason I thought "Batman can't have a son..." Ten years later..

----------


## Fergus

> Did anyone else think when they introduced Damian that he would either die at the end of that first four issue arc or it would be revealed that he wasn't Batman's son? For some reason I thought "Batman can't have a son..." Ten years later..


I never expected him to last. I wasn't surprised when he was killed but I was very surprised when so many took to him and Morrison worked so hard to make him unlikable everything from being a product of rape to his treatment of T**. I never expected him to be brought back I expected normal status quo to resume. Thank god it didn't

I wonder how Morrison feels about Damian today? How he feels about Damian being alive? That's one of the reasons I'm so excited about Arkaham 2

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian looks so cool here.
> 
> Super Sons #8 variant

----------


## CPSparkles

This would be so much cooler if Damian had a bat instead of a staff

----------


## CPSparkles

> Did anyone else think when they introduced Damian that he would either die at the end of that first four issue arc or it would be revealed that he wasn't Batman's son? For some reason I thought "Batman can't have a son..." Ten years later..


I always knew he would last. The minute he was introduced you suddenly realised how stale and dull the bat family [Robin] had become over time.
Introducing Damian and making Dick Batman was a shot in arm for the franchise in my opinion. It was exciting. a little gimmicky at first but once we got more issues and the strength of the character came through I knew something special was happening and DC was onto a winner.

I was surprised when they killed him and worried when I saw Harper. I thought she was going to pull a Tim but then Robin Rises.

----------


## CPSparkles

I love this so much. Was Bruce shielding Damian with his body there. Good on Terry fighting the suit though very uncool attacking from behind as Damian is engaged saving his father.

----------


## adrikito

Previous images:

beyond damian 1.jpg

beyond damian 2.jpg

He is better with Bruce than Injustice Damian..

----------


## dietrich

> Previous images:
> 
> beyond damian 1.jpg
> 
> beyond damian 2.jpg
> 
> He is better with Bruce than Injustice Damian..


Yep though Injustice Damian is growing on on me. A lot. I don't have a problem with heroes who kill so aside from the Dick Grayson debacle never had an issue with injustice.

----------


## dietrich

Anyone remember when Liefeld drew Damian in Hawk and Dove?

----------


## fanfan13

> *Yep though Injustice Damian is growing on on me.* A lot. I don't have a problem with heroes who kill so aside from the Dick Grayson debacle never had an issue with injustice.


What's going on with Damian in Injustice 2? I stop reading at the part where Alfred got resurrected.




> Anyone remember when Liefeld drew Damian in Hawk and Dove?


Who. is. that? LOL

----------


## Darkseid Is

> I never expected him to last. I wasn't surprised when he was killed but I was very surprised when so many took to him and Morrison worked so hard to make him unlikable everything from being a product of rape to his treatment of T**. I never expected him to be brought back I expected normal status quo to resume. Thank god it didn't
> 
> *I wonder how Morrison feels about Damian today?* How he feels about Damian being alive? That's one of the reasons I'm so excited about Arkaham 2


Interesting he left the grave empty at the end. I didn't think they'd bring him back as soon as they did.

----------


## Red obin

> Anyone remember when Liefeld drew Damian in Hawk and Dove?


He looks like bland generic robin- the kind you would see in toys and stuff. Nothing makes him stand out as Damian.

----------


## dietrich

> What's going on with Damian in Injustice 2? I stop reading at the part where Alfred got resurrected.


It's become more evident that he is indeed like Braniac a balance of Batman and Superman. It's hard to imagine that the same guy who wrote Damian in injustice one is writing this Damian. Right now he is the only one who I wouldn't class as an extremist because injustice 2 calls out and questions Batman and his motives because we see other characters besides Superman commenting on the implications of leaving a threat like the Joker alive Damian's character becomes more sympathetic. injustice 2 is more complex and gets people thinking which favours his character a lot.





Right now all Damian seems to care about is Alfred and his wellbeing which is very touching. He also isn't on board with his grandfather's kidnap innocent kids to use as leverage plan which shows that he has his principals.
I was very happy that he was left out f the fight against the parents who've come to rescue their kids [so far at least] that would dirty his hands imo.

----------


## dietrich

> He looks like bland generic robin- the kind you would see in toys and stuff. Nothing makes him stand out as Damian.


And he looks nothing like a 10 year old but at least he didn't give him boobs.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

> Interesting he left the grave empty at the end. I didn't think they'd bring him back as soon as they did.


Maybe by then Tomasi had started lobbying him.

----------


## dietrich

> Did anyone else think when they introduced Damian that he would either die at the end of that first four issue arc or it would be revealed that he wasn't Batman's son? For some reason I thought "Batman can't have a son..." Ten years later..


I was't into comics when he was introduced I got to know him after the return but the thing with comics is that outside of a corporate mandate there isn't a status quo. Anything goes. creators are free to do whatever they want. Batman can have a biological son the only ones who hate that are certain fans.
Batman can have a kid, get married and die. He doesn't need a robin.
Heck we had an entire Batman run that didn't have Bruce as Batman and that went down a threat.
Anything is possible so long as it is well written. Morrison and Damian proved this and thanks to them we now have every bat writer indulging in fanfic which works for Synder but not for the other two.

----------


## Fergus

> I was't into comics when he was introduced I got to know him after the return but the thing with comics is that outside of a corporate mandate there isn't a status quo. Anything goes. creators are free to do whatever they want. Batman can have a biological son the only ones who hate that are certain fans.
> Batman can have a kid, get married and die. He doesn't need a robin.
> Heck we had an entire Batman run that didn't have Bruce as Batman and that went down a threat.
> Anything is possible so long as it is well written. Morrison and Damian proved this and thanks to them we now have every bat writer indulging in fanfic which works for Synder but not for the other two.


Thank you i couldn't quite put my finger on what was wrong with the current bat writers but you got it they are each indulging in their personal fan fiction. Tynion is reliving the best of those 90's character's King is a romantic and Synder is a rock music and Morrision fanboy.

----------


## Fergus

> It's become more evident that he is indeed like Braniac a balance of Batman and Superman. It's hard to imagine that the same guy who wrote Damian in injustice one is writing this Damian. Right now he is the only one who I wouldn't class as an extremist because injustice 2 calls out and questions Batman and his motives because we see other characters besides Superman commenting on the implications of leaving a threat like the Joker alive Damian's character becomes more sympathetic. injustice 2 is more complex and gets people thinking which favours his character a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now all Damian seems to care about is Alfred and his wellbeing which is very touching. He also isn't on board with his grandfather's kidnap innocent kids to use as leverage plan which shows that he has his principals.
> I was very happy that he was left out f the fight against the parents who've come to rescue their kids [so far at least] that would dirty his hands imo.


Tom Taylor is winning me over with his work on Damian, Plastic Man and the current moral ambiguity of Injustice 2. As a Superman fan I've never been 109% happy with how they handled him in injustice however not keen on his Jason.

----------


## Aahz

> Tom Taylor is winning me over with his work on Damian, Plastic Man and the current moral ambiguity of Injustice 2. As a Superman fan I've never been 109% happy with how they handled him in injustice however not keen on his Jason.


His Jason seems mostly based on Battle for the Cowl and not really in line with how he is presented in the game (and most of his comic appearances apart from BftC), but it's hard to say if he doesn't get more focus.
It is imo really strange that he introduces him and Damians sister and than doesn't really do anything with them.

And redeeming Damian is also wired since he is still with the regime in the game.

----------


## dietrich

> His Jason seems mostly based on Battle for the Cowl and not really in line with how he is presented in the game (and most of his comic appearances apart from BftC), but it's hard to say if he doesn't get more focus.
> It is imo really strange that he introduces him and Damians sister and than doesn't really do anything with them.
> 
> And redeeming Damian is also wired since he is still with the regime in the game.


To be fair both sides are almost as as bad. I place some blame on batman for every Joker victim. Batman working with Harley is crossing a line the same as Trumps latest pardon and everyone who still supports Trump after everything. If you stand with a murderer, rapist or racist then you are that. Both sides are bad. No one has clean hands but at least Damian's got a bit of a wash in the current run

i too am not a fan of this Jason. He is one dimensional and seems way too on board with Ra's and kidnapping kids because reasons. Jason usually is a character that is very much for protecting kids. This guy is coming off more blood thirsty than even Batman ans son Damian and I am unsure why. The pit hasn't doe that to Ra's and Alfred so it can't be that

----------


## Aioros22

I think mindcontrol was kind of hinted a couple issues ago but that is left to be seen. 

If they want him to resemble actual Red Hood, comic or game, this will be the stepping one. The game makes perfectly clear he was brought back by Ras and the League so we are reading the in-between.

----------


## dietrich

> I think mindcontrol was kind of hinted a couple issues ago but that is left to be seen. 
> 
> If they want him to resemble actual Red Hood, comic or game, this will be the stepping one. The game makes perfectly clear he was brought back by Ras and the League so we are reading the in-between.


I hope that they come out and confirm it because he doesn't feel like Jason infact i was 100% convinced it wasn't him at 1st because of the OC things

----------


## Aahz

> Jason usually is a character that is very much for protecting kids. This guy is coming off more blood thirsty than even Batman ans son Damian and I am unsure why. The pit hasn't doe that to Ra's and Alfred so it can't be that


When I think about his attack on Tim in Titans Tower or what he did with Mia in Green Arrow, I think kidnapping the kids to prove a point to their parents wouldn't totally beneath him.

But blowing up the heads of their parents before their eyes and beating them up (I mean Connor is arround 4 years old if the time at the different eaths don't passes at a different speeds) seems way to extrem for him. And killing a hero like Wild Cat is also completly off. 
If he was also a regime member in the game it might be OK (these characters are imo totally out of character, other wise the story couldn't work), but the game verison seems based on the dialoge quite close to the comics.

----------


## TheCape

> Thank you i couldn't quite put my finger on what was wrong with the current bat writers but you got it they are each indulging in their personal fan fiction. Tynion is reliving the best of those 90's character's King is a romantic and Synder is a rock music and Morrision fanboy.


As far as i am concerned, every writter that isn't the original author just does fanfiction, is just that the fanfic is the different quality  :Stick Out Tongue: . 
King is a mixed bag, with decent ideas and questionable execution, Tynion sucks at pacing and Snyder goes way too meta, hell i don't even like when Morrison goes meta.

----------


## dietrich

> When I think about his attack on Tim in Titans Tower or what he did with Mia in Green Arrow, I think kidnapping the kids to prove a point to their parents wouldn't totally beneath him.
> 
> But blowing up the heads of their parents before their eyes and beating them up (I mean Connor is arround 4 years old if the time at the different eaths don't passes at a different speeds) seems way to extrem for him. And killing a hero like Wild Cat is also completly off. 
> If he was also a regime member in the game it might be OK (these characters are imo totally out of character, other wise the story couldn't work), but the game verison seems based on the dialoge quite close to the comics.


I just can't see Jason endangering kids Tim well blowing Tim is a commendable and positive thing imo. Didn't like him and Wildcat or him and Connor it just doesn't feel right.

----------


## dietrich

> As far as i am concerned, every writter that isn't the original author just does fanfiction, is just that the fanfic is the different quality . 
> King is a mixed bag, with decent ideas and questionable execution, Tynion sucks at pacing and Snyder goes way too meta, hell i don't even like when Morrison goes meta.


Tynion is sucks at more than pacing dude is a cowardly writer and he is stuck he hasn't done anything to move the characters he is writing past the awful nu52 characterisation. Can't believe Az is back in a Batsuit are you kidding me? Steph he straight up ruined and Tim why the hell hasn't he retconed all the awfulness from the nu52 why do we still have Tim not Drake?

----------


## TheCape

> Tynion is sucks at more than pacing dude is a cowardly writer and he is stuck he hasn't done anything to move the characters he is writing past the awful nu52 characterisation. Can't believe Az is back in a Batsuit are you kidding me? Steph he straight up ruined and Tim why the hell hasn't he retconed all the awfulness from the nu52 why do we still have Tim not Drake?


Azz let the Bat suit at the end of the arc and was probably just a reference to the past, i'm still mixed about Steph and i would wait to see more until the current arc is over, as for Tim, we already know that his New 52 origin isn't there anymore and his arc is coming. it shouldn't have take this long, but probably has to do with the whole Rebirth 2 year storyline. I like how he write Luke, Clayface, Cass and Clayface and i think that the characther interactions are solid, but man he can go too fast or too slow sometimes that i really wonder what is he doing.

----------


## TheCape

> I just can't see Jason endangering kids Tim well blowing Tim is a commendable and positive thing imo. Didn't like him and Wildcat or him and Connor it just doesn't feel right.


I think that he would use kids sometimes. but not in way that would put then in danger. like in the Green Arrow arc.
I'm sad that Winnick never wrote a Tim and Jason story, there was some potential to milk there.

----------


## dietrich

> Azz let the Bat suit at the end of the arc and was probably just a reference to the past, i'm still mixed about Steph and i would wait to see more until the current arc is over, as for Tim, we already know that his New 52 origin isn't there anymore and his arc is coming. it shouldn't have take this long, but probably has to do with the whole Rebirth 2 year storyline. I like how he write Luke, Clayface, Cass and Clayface and i think that the characther interactions are solid, but man he can go too fast or too slow sometimes that i really wonder what is he doing.


Clayface is the only one I like out of the lot and Cass's arc annoyed he but what I find most offensive is that everyone has an arc in Tec aside from Batman. that to speaks volumes and is disrespectful. I probably would over look everything if he did Steph good because she is the only one I care about in that book.

----------


## dietrich

> I think that he would use kids sometimes. but not in way that would put then in danger. like in the Green Arrow arc.
> I'm sad that Winnick never wrote a Tim and Jason story, there was some potential to milk there.


Not a Tim fan and fandom has soured me on anything relating to Tim/Jason. Hated the faux bromance of the nu52 that made zero sense they never explored Red Robin and tim's feeling re jason. I hope you are right and the nu52 is no longer canon for Tim I might not be a fan but that was an injustice to a character that had worn the robin R for so long.

----------


## TheCape

> Not a Tim fan and fandom has soured me on anything relating to Tim/Jason. Hated the faux bromance of the nu52 that made zero sense they never explored Red Robin and tim's feeling re jason. I hope you are right and the nu52 is no longer canon for Tim I might not be a fan but that was an injustice to a character that had worn the robin R for so long.


The thing with their friendship in the New 52, is that suffered from the same problem of Jason being in good terms with the family, we don't know how it happened and is very odd seeing then getting along. As for Tim/Jason, i liked the idea that Winnick has for then, of Jason having an irrational for Tim just for being the Robin that came after him (seeing Tim more as a concept than a person) and Tim perception of Jason being shattered forever after seeing how petty he could be. add to  Tim being willing to get more into morally grey territory as RR and in good hands, you have a dynamic that could work. but sadly all that was squandered away and we just have a poor man's Lethal Weapon in Eternal

----------


## Aahz

> I think that he would use kids sometimes. but not in way that would put then in danger. like in the Green Arrow arc.


Exactly, he would do it to scare the parents, but probably not really harm the kids (especially if the are that young and not trained heroes), and most likely let them go quite soon. And I don't think that he would be on board with Ras plan to save the earth, it is also off for for Vixen and Animal man, but in their case the motivation makes at least sense.

----------


## dietrich

> The thing with their friendship in the New 52, is that suffered from the same problem of Jason being in good terms with the family, we don't know how it happened and is very odd seeing then getting along. As for Tim/Jason, i liked the idea that Winnick has for then, of Jason having an irrational for Tim just for being the Robin that came after him (seeing Tim more as a concept than a person) and Tim perception of Jason being shattered forever after seeing how petty he could be. add to  Tim being willing to get more into morally grey territory as RR and in good hands, you have a dynamic that could work. but sadly all that was squandered away and we just have a poor man's Lethal Weapon in Eternal


Well Bruce is about to get married has a son and Jason came back. Never say never It sounds like the makings of a good story maybe one day eh. I want to see more Jason and Damian personally. People tend to think they are alike but they actually aren't however they both have a sadness and wittiness that I think would work. 
Damian pretty much works with anyone even Roy Harper

----------


## TheCape

> Well Bruce is about to get married has a son and Jason came back. Never say never It sounds like the makings of a good story maybe one day eh. I want to see more Jason and Damian personally. People tend to think they are alike but they actually aren't however they both have a sadness and wittiness that I think would work.
> Damian pretty much works with anyone even Roy Harper


I just don't trust many people to write Jason or Tim correctly this days, hell i didn't became invested in Lodbell's Jason until Rebirth
Funny enought, Winnick said that Jason's favorite Robin is Damian, for being just being a kid, he has a soft spot for then (and women) and love his attitude, even after he (in a very OCC) tried to kill him.

----------


## dietrich

> I just don't trust many people to write Jason or Tim correctly this days, hell i didn't became invested in Lodbell's Jason until Rebirth
> Funny enought, Winnick said that Jason's favorite Robin is Damian, for being just being a kid, he has a soft spot for then (and women) and love his attitude, even after he (in a very OCC) tried to kill him.


I can believe that damian  is his favourite. You can tell from the way he treats and talks to him. Damian is insulting and rude to him but he is understanding and you can tell he feels for him. The issue when Bruce was going to send Damian back to Talia you could feel Jason's pain for Damian. He cares and he reaches out to Damian despite Damian having zero chill and looking down on him.

----------


## Aioros22

> Not a Tim fan and fandom has soured me on anything relating to Tim/Jason. Hated the faux bromance of the nu52 that made zero sense they never explored Red Robin and tim's feeling re jason. I hope you are right and the nu52 is no longer canon for Tim I might not be a fan but that was an injustice to a character that had worn the robin R for so long.


If there`s one thing they explored was how Tim felt about Jason, C`mon. Tim looked up to him because the way he saw it, his sacrífice is what made Robin "real". 

I`m not even touching on the red robin debacle, I don`t care enough either way.

----------


## Alycat

> If there`s one thing they explored was how Tim felt about Jason, C`mon. Tim looked up to him because the way he saw it, his sacrífice is what made Robin "real". 
> 
> I`m not even touching on the red robin debacle, I don`t care enough either way.


Which is a complete turnaround from his previous character. This new Jason was the Robin Tim  looked up to is something that a lot of people don't like. It rings false, even if them getting along is fine.

----------


## wafle

I have a theory to share, i hope im wrong but i think the evidence might point to this... Damian out of the TT.

Consider the November solicitations:

TT #14
“The RETURN OF KID FLASH”! Kid Flash agrees to come back to the team on one condition: a face-to-face apology from Robin! Can Damian swallow his pride and admit that firing Wally was a mistake? Or will his bruised ego spell the end of the Teen Titans once and for all?

SuperSons #10
“SECRET HEADQUARTERS”! In the aftermath of “Planet of the Capes,” big changes challenge both Damian and Jon, as Superboy revels in his new power and a decision by Batman rocks Robin’s world forever. And as promised earlier, the debut of the Super Sons’ new secret headquarters!

+ Drake is coming back, and Hunter's ("Wonderwoman son" from the future appears in latest Justice League) he mentions this:
SSClub.jpg





In combination made me consider the possibility that Damian is soon to be out either by his own volition on TT #14, or by Batman's decree in SS #10 plus the mention a "club of SuperSons" and the fact they are about to get their Headquarters, and if Tim want's his team back... i just can't see Damian working under Tim.

Perhaps im reading to much into it, perhaps it's just a fear, i wouldn't mind that much if they made Damian a regular in another bat book(seems unlikely given they just made Batman & the Signal), with any luck a continuation of Gleason R:SoB, but i fear he will be relagated to his book with Jon, and here i was getting used to seeing him everywhere.   

 But anyways, what do you gals and guys think? Am i reading to much into it?

----------


## TheCape

Batman's decision probably has to do wih his engament to Selina.

----------


## dietrich

> I have a theory to share, i hope im wrong but i think the evidence might point to this... Damian out of the TT.
> 
> Consider the November solicitations:
> 
> TT #14
> “The RETURN OF KID FLASH”! Kid Flash agrees to come back to the team on one condition: a face-to-face apology from Robin! Can Damian swallow his pride and admit that firing Wally was a mistake? Or will his bruised ego spell the end of the Teen Titans once and for all?
> 
> SuperSons #10
> “SECRET HEADQUARTERS”! In the aftermath of “Planet of the Capes,” big changes challenge both Damian and Jon, as Superboy revels in his new power and a decision by Batman rocks Robin’s world forever. And as promised earlier, the debut of the Super Sons’ new secret headquarters!
> ...


I would love nothing more but i don't see it happening. Wally's absence was always temporary, I don't see Tim back on TT and I believe the surprise is more to do with the engagement.

It makes more sense for Damian and Jon to form their own YJ club being actual younger seed of the JL. I'm so over Percy's obsession with Damian, his occ characterisation of everyone and Damian having to carry this sorry franchise and getting nothing but flak. Bitter fans are expecting Percy to write something that it's becoming clear Percy's probably not going to write. They want Damian taken down a peg or two ever since the capture if he doesn't deliver with an apology they might riot  :Stick Out Tongue:  [Damian was right to fire Wally 100%]

I would rather Damian be teamed up with people his age his generation not Dick Grayson's age mates.

I wouldn't rule out Damian on the Bat books The Signal isn't Robin and you can't keep a good character down. As much as DC has screwed with Damian his popularity has continued to rise more and more writers declare their love for him so he will be back it's just a matter of time. I just hope it's soon

----------


## fanfan13

@dietrich: thanks for the insight on the latest Injustice 2. I will read the panels myself... or maybe I will, though by your description only I am glad things seem to shift a bit for Damian's characterization and totally glad they left him out of the fight against the parents. Sometimes I think the less Damian appears in Injustice the better because when he appears he will make a grand scene that will attract readers' attention in negative way. Unless they stop writing him as unreasonable jerk everyone hates.

And the evil Batman is finally revealed as Jason?? Well, not surprised. What about Damian's supposed sister?




> I just don't trust many people to write Jason or Tim correctly this days, hell i didn't became invested in Lodbell's Jason until Rebirth
> Funny enought, *Winnick said that Jason's favorite Robin is Damian*, for being just being a kid, he has a soft spot for then (and women) and love his attitude, even after he (in a very OCC) tried to kill him.


Wow really? That's news for me. I hope DC will explore the relationship between Jason and Damian beyond what happened in Batman #16.




> I have a theory to share, i hope im wrong but i think the evidence might point to this... Damian out of the TT.
> 
> Consider the November solicitations:
> 
> TT #14
> The RETURN OF KID FLASH! Kid Flash agrees to come back to the team on one condition: a face-to-face apology from Robin! Can Damian swallow his pride and admit that firing Wally was a mistake? Or will his bruised ego spell the end of the Teen Titans once and for all?
> 
> SuperSons #10
> SECRET HEADQUARTERS! In the aftermath of Planet of the Capes, big changes challenge both Damian and Jon, as Superboy revels in his new power and a decision by Batman rocks Robins world forever. And as promised earlier, the debut of the Super Sons new secret headquarters!
> ...


I don't think Damian will be out of TT soon. Percy seems to like writing about him, no matter if fans like it or not, I mean look at the whole arcs TT has delivered and from his interviews, Damian plays big factor in all of them, again no matter if fans like it or not. the thing that shakes Damian about Batman's decision in Super Sons most likely about Bruce's engagement with Selina, a woman who is not his mother, probably a follow up after Batman #33. I don't know if it is wise to connect JL's Legacy arc in this theory because well it's not like it's a permanent thing as it even contradicts events in Batman Beyond and the slight future vision in Superman. Meanwhile I also don't think Tim will be back in TT, maybe he will be back in YJ along with his other YJ generations.

If he indeed will be out of TT I hope they will allow Gleason to continue his R:SoB. Yeah I'm that greedy he must be a regular in two books because I don't want to see him only once a month in Super Sons, I am not that patient.

----------


## CPSparkles

I don't see Damian been reduced to a once a month character. 

I don't see Damian leaving TT especially not to make way for nuWally or Tim Drake come on. Although as has been said before as someone who likes every member of the TT aside from pervy BB Damian isn't the best thing for that book not when Percy is writing.

A character like Damian is difficult in a team book because he has such a big personality he tends to outshine/draw focus coupled with the fact that he is so juicy writers are bursting to play with him so not surprised that Percy wants to explore him so much or that the stars of TT so far have been Damian, Nuwally and Jackson while Raven will be getting yet another Trigon arc Yawn.

New toys are new toys. Everyone loves playing with new toys especially good ones's hater's will have to deal and you know what they will deal if they didn't drop the book in droves after TLC they aint going anywhere.

Of course Damian is Jason's favourite personality wise and circumstance Jason vibes more with Damian than Tim. He is a kid with an awful background mummy issues has a sour attitude and has balls. Won't be surprised if it turns out Dick isn't the only one who wishes he could keep Damian or wants to protect him.

Injustice is pretty cool so far and much like TT I wouldn't worry about haters because if they hated when Damian stood up for Jason and hated when he brought Alfred back then understand that their hate is irrational so will always be there even if Damian turned int Jesus and healed the universe.

Injustice is giving us a positive Damian and good stories that shouldn't stop because people might hate let them hate it means nothing. Red Hood is beloved by the injustice crowd yet Damian moves more comics so the noise online  means jack Robin is also a popular main so as long as comic fans who want reading material we should focus on that not the trolls online who will hate regardless.

Injustice is a good story and it just got much better and not just for Damian. Plas [and son] and Conner 'Green Canary' just made my list of loved characters.

Nothing on Damian's sister and yeah Jason is the evil Batman but we don't much about them maybe after this current arc they might get more focus.

----------


## CPSparkles

> His Jason seems mostly based on Battle for the Cowl and not really in line with how he is presented in the game (and most of his comic appearances apart from BftC), but it's hard to say if he doesn't get more focus.
> It is imo really strange that he introduces him and Damians sister and than doesn't really do anything with them.
> 
> And redeeming Damian is also wired since he is still with the regime in the game.


I like Damian on the side of the regime storywise he has more chances of good story arc's on that side . Harley as Robin is fun and blurs the lines of who is the good guy so I get why they kept it that way.

The game is for gamers and the comics are for comic fans they don't have to line up. I wish they would but it doesn't matter since majority of the people playing the game won't buy the comic.

It would favour Damian's character more if the books lined u with the games but sadly it doesn't.

----------


## CPSparkles

> He looks like bland generic robin- the kind you would see in toys and stuff. Nothing makes him stand out as Damian.


Yeah and he looks not 10yrs

----------


## CPSparkles

> And he looks nothing like a 10 year old but at least he didn't give him boobs.


Oh God I remember that Captain America. Wild!

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Tim and Damian Boss Baby

----------


## CPSparkles

Metal

----------


## CPSparkles

Superclub

----------


## CPSparkles

Dick and Damia as Cheese Vikings by ochibrochi

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Thanks for taking care of my animals







We love you too Jerry I just couldn't find one for you

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Damian pet posts courtesy of DamianWaynesfurbabies

----------


## dietrich

> @dietrich: thanks for the insight on the latest Injustice 2. I will read the panels myself... or maybe I will, though by your description only I am glad things seem to shift a bit for Damian's characterization and totally glad they left him out of the fight against the parents. Sometimes I think the less Damian appears in Injustice the better because when he appears he will make a grand scene that will attract readers' attention in negative way. Unless they stop writing him as unreasonable jerk everyone hates.
> 
> And the evil Batman is finally revealed as Jason?? Well, not surprised. What about Damian's supposed sister?


They stopped writing him as an unreasonable jerk once Injustice 1 ended. Injustice 2 Damian makes more sense than Batman and Superman that's the point. Everyone is exactly where they were or have fallen further from grace as is the case with Batman. Damian is the only character [that I can think of] that has progressed in a positive way.
You shouldn't worry about the naysayers as CP said they are trolls and irrational and in the minority as his comic sales show. He sells decent. He's not Batman or Nightwing but his the 3rd best selling in the family and yes I know that's just 3rd out of 6  but for a relatively new character who's been under the bus so many times, who's killed two beloved DC characters and who the internet wants us to believe the whole world hates that's impressive.

Jesus now that I type that DC really really has f**ked more with Damian and thrown more obstacles in his way than any other bat character. Wally West and Dick Grayson come on DC knock it off already. I always thought TPTB liked him but now that I think of it I'm not so sure Talk about company fall guy whose's next?

----------


## dietrich

> Dick and Damia as Cheese Vikings by ochibrochi


This is too adorable

----------


## dietrich

> Superclub


Look how cute  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

Damian and Goliath Han Solo and Chewbacca

----------


## dietrich

> Tim and Damian Boss Baby


Why does Tim always look like hes about to drop dead from exhaustion

----------


## pansy

goliaths  view for fish is my favorite.

----------


## Aahz

> You shouldn't worry about the naysayers as CP said they are trolls and irrational and in the minority as his comic sales show. He sells decent. He's not Batman or Nightwing but his the 3rd best selling in the family and yes I know that's just 3rd out of 6  but for a relatively new character who's been under the bus so many times, who's killed two beloved DC characters and who the internet wants us to believe the whole world hates that's impressive.
> 
> Jesus now that I type that DC really really has f**ked more with Damian and thrown more obstacles in his way than any other bat character.


Don't know, I think some of the other Batcharcters got definitely a worse treatment than Damian, especially in comics in the last years.

----------


## Red obin

> Don't know, I think some of the other Batcharcters got definitely a worse treatment than Damian, especially in comics in the last years.


yeah Damain is fine other have been screwed over much worse. He has two books atm and is evolving as a character. What does everyone think is the bat family order in terms of DC offices and sales and their regard for characters? I would say in descending order
The mighty bruce
Dick
Damian
Jason= Barabara
Batwoman=Tim(no book but well regarded)
Duke (book but not well regarded)
Cass=Steph
Batwing=Azrael

No huntress because she is too loosely linked.
Not sure where catwoman belongs.

Wait no Alfred is above Bruce

edit:400 pages

----------


## dietrich

Yeah Bull Shit when any of those kill beloved characters then we'll talk, Bad characterisation, not being in enough books  limbo does not compare to storylines that turn people off a character.
When Tim, Steph, Jason, Cass and the others have been used to get rid of 3 of DCs biggest then we'll talk. Tim was A'list when Morrison introduced Damian and had him try to kill Tim, Dick Grayson i'm surprised Damian is still standing after that Dick is the easily DC's 3rd most beloved character[sorry WW but not even close]After years of being dead Wally comes back and they have Damian kill him and give him a life long disability. Nothing that the others have done comes close to generating as much hate but I invite you to try.

Damian is DC's fall guy. I know the character is a world class assassin but he is also supposed to be a good guy. It's getting ridiculous.

Nothing kills a character more than turning fans against them and DC has done their best to turn people against Damian.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Yeah Bull Shit when any of those kill beloved characters then we'll talk, Bad characterisation, not being in enough books  limbo does not compare to storylines that turn people off a character.
> When Tim, Steph, Jason, Cass and the others have been used to get rid of 3 of DCs biggest then we'll talk. Tim was A'list when Morrison introduced Damian and had him try to kill Tim, Dick Grayson i'm surprised Damian is still standing after that Dick is the easily DC's 3rd most beloved character[sorry WW but not even close]After years of being dead Wally comes back and they have Damian kill him and give him a life long disability. Nothing that the others have done comes close to generating as much hate but I invite you to try.
> 
> Damian is DC's fall guy. I know the character is a world class assassin but he is also supposed to be a good guy. It's getting ridiculous.
> 
> Nothing kills a character more than turning fans against them and
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That or as someone once said they have enough faith in the strength of the character to know that he will pull through.

----------


## CPSparkles

It depends on how we look at it if the other characters did the things Damian has been written to do they would have been long gone so in that sense yeah Damian does get the short end of the stick. Others get more positive characterisations and are used less as plot device or company trigger However Damian does get more focus but that is nothing to do with Bat Office or DC more that writers like him.

Seeley, Priest, Orlando Tomasi, Gleason those are personal choices same as Jurgens. Those are down to those writers liking the character. Damian gets focus despite DC's best efforts.

Even the Injustice writer i feel for the 1st time is writing what he wants not what is mandated. I feel that injustice 1 and damian's portrayal was dictated by the higher ups and the developers. That was the tone they want for the game in general and that is still there in the game but with the comics now all bets are off so Tom Taylor is writing his own story which is different from the game.

----------


## Aahz

> What does everyone think is the bat family order in terms of DC offices and sales and their regard for characters?


Depends what your criteria is.

Batwoman gets (post rebirth) for example a much better treatment as Jason and Barbara, but has only similar sales.

Barbara got two titles, and frequently crosses over with Nightwing, but most fans don't like the current direction and she is mostly ignored in any bigger events.

Jasons book is quite well regarded at the moment, but his treatment outside of it (especially around other Batfamily charcters) has been so lackluster, that default assumption of his fans is now usually that they will suck, even before they are published

Tim is really hard to say, since we have no idea what they are going to do with him when he returns

----------


## CPSparkles

> yeah Damain is fine other have been screwed over much worse. He has two books atm and is evolving as a character. What does everyone think is the bat family order in terms of DC offices and sales and their regard for characters? I would say in descending order
> The mighty bruce
> Dick
> Damian
> Jason= Barabara
> Batwoman=Tim(no book but well regarded)
> Duke (book but not well regarded)
> Cass=Steph
> Batwing=Azrael
> ...


The Bat Office exiled him and DC won't allow writers who are requesting to use him access to him. You are way off.

----------


## dietrich

> Depends what your criteria is.
> 
> Batwoman gets (post rebirth) for example a much better treatment as Jason and Barbara, but has only similar sales.
> 
> Barbara got two titles, and frequently crosses over with Nightwing, but most fans don't like the current direction and she is mostly ignored in any bigger events.
> 
> Jasons book is quite well regarded at the moment, but his treatment outside of it (especially around other Batfamily charcters) has been so lackluster, that default assumption of his fans is now usually that they will suck, even before they are published
> 
> Tim is really hard to say, since we have no idea what they are going to do with him when he returns


I do agree that Jason could do with a bit more focus and Steph I've been missing Steph

----------


## dietrich

> The Bat Office exiled him and DC won't allow writers who are requesting to use him access to him. You are way off.


Thank you
10 characters

----------


## Aahz

> Yeah Bull Shit when any of those kill beloved characters then we'll talk, Bad characterisation, not being in enough books  limbo does not compare to storylines that turn people off a character.
> When Tim, Steph, Jason, Cass and the others have been used to get rid of 3 of DCs biggest then we'll talk.


Battle for the Cowl, Jasons Attack against Tim in Titans Tower, his portrait in Morrison Batman and Robin? Thats at least at bad as this stuff.

On top of this it happen al quite early after his return, when they should have tried to build up his fanbase.

In Damians case the only really big obstacle is imo his attack on Tim. The thing with Dick was in Injustice (=elseword) and by the time the thing with Wally happened he was already quite well established and popular, since they invested a lot to build him up in the last years (and it will probably anyway be forgotten soon, since I doubt that Wally will be permanently crippled). Something I that can't really be said about Jason (maybe appart from countdown that ended unfortunately in mess and was anyway overshadowed by BftC).

----------


## Red obin

> The Bat Office exiled him and DC won't allow writers who are requesting to use him access to him. You are way off.


I'm not doubting you but is this really the case at the moment? Any interviews?He seems to guest star in quite a few places right? He still has two books so he is not doing horribly. I wouldn't mind more Damian but don't mind if he stays as he is right now.

----------


## dietrich

> I'm not doubting you but is this really the case at the moment? Any interviews?He seems to guest star in quite a few places right? He still has two books so he is not doing horribly. I wouldn't mind more Damian but don't mind if he stays as he is right now.


Robin hasn't been seen with batman in the Batbooks since nu52 and Bruce only interacts with his son in books handled outside the bat office BRE had the current in like 3 issues! Are you serious? You don't need quotes and interviews to tell you the sun is bright. Heck enough writers have given their own meta commentary on his absence.

He guest starts because individual writers like him and after the Priest interview lord knows how many more Damian guest spots and co starring roles have been blocked by DC?

Of course you wouldn't Red  obin! 
I was loving Rebirth but Percy is starting to irk me. Don't want Damian in Batman [not while King is writing] and don't want him in Tec either. I want a Batman and Robin book or the Robin solo Gleason keep's twitting about.

I really want Synder writing Damian [thanks to Metal I can tick that off]

----------


## dietrich

> Battle for the Cowl, Jasons Attack against Tim in Titans Tower, his portrait in Morrison Batman and Robin? Thats at least at bad as this stuff.
> 
> On top of this it happen al quite early after his return, when they should have tried to build up his fanbase.
> 
> In Damians case the only really big obstacle is imo his attack on Tim. The thing with Dick was in Injustice (=elseword) and by the time the thing with Wally happened he was already quite well established and popular, since they invested a lot to build him up in the last years (and it will probably anyway be forgotten soon, since I doubt that Wally will be permanently crippled). Something I that can't really be said about Jason (maybe appart from countdown that ended unfortunately in mess and was anyway overshadowed by BftC).


Dude when they have Jason kill a character on the level of Dick of Wally then we can have this conversation. BFTC and Morrision are not that bad because again attempted isn't the same as killed. 

Really Injustice is elseworld considering that a large part if the thing discussed on the Red Hood thread is that game how would you feel now that you can play as Jason and when you couldn't. Exactly. 
Injustice is the worst I am a hardcore Damian fan and I miss Dick like crazy on that game and that is something I will always hold against Damian's character and the game makers.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Dude when they have Jason kill a character on the level of Dick of Wally then we can have this conversation. BFTC and Morrision are not that bad because again attempted isn't the same as killed. 
> 
> Really Injustice is elseworld considering that a large part if the thing discussed on the Red Hood thread is that game how would you feel now that you can play as Jason and when you couldn't. Exactly. 
> Injustice is the worst I am a hardcore Damian fan and I miss Dick like crazy on that game and that is something I will always hold against Damian's character and the game makers.


 I dont really blame damian for that. Honestly I hate NuWally  becasue  Wally west never needed to be rebranded in another skin color. But it exhiled Wally west who even back has to compete for attention. Thats why that happen to him it show how dc feels about OG Wally.

Injsutice is odd to me, they had multiple way to rez Grayson but never did

----------


## dietrich

> I dont really blame damian for that. Honestly I hate NuWally  becasue  Wally west never needed to be rebranded in another skin color. But it exhiled Wally west who even back has to compete for attention. Thats why that happen to him it show how dc feels about OG Wally.
> 
> Injsutice is odd to me, they had multiple way to rez Grayson but never did


I get the feeling that NR or Boon isn't big on Dick because it's crazy there is literally no reason for him not to be around aside from someone doesn't want that. 

I don't blame Damian for the Wally's I understand that he was used to further DCs goals but I doubt Wally fans feel the same or are that rational about it.

Same with Dick fans and Injustice. Sometimes it's difficult to assign blame to the right person.

Look at Duke. he's a cool fun character that I like then Batman and the Signal is released and suddenly Duke isn't looking so hot to me. I know he's not to blame because I enjoyed him prior to  announcement. This new title made me salty. 
Using Damian as a a trigger man really hurts his character it turns fans against him.

----------


## adrikito

Congratulations for the 400th page.

0DamianMaya.jpg

----------


## adrikito

> Damian is DC's fall guy. I know the character is a world class assassin but he is also supposed to be a good guy. It's getting ridiculous.
> 
> Nothing kills a character more than turning fans against them and DC has done their best to turn people against Damian.


I hope that this *titans chapter* with Wally grave ends with this his disease of Lazarus Contract. 

*TITANS 16*

Death Race”! After suffering a *major cardiac episode due to his weakened heart*, Wally West is dead…or is he? In a race against time and death itself, Wally reaches out to another speedster for help: Kid Flash! Can the two of them jump start Wally’s heart…or is there about to be one less Wally West? 


The Kidd Flash saves Wally and the disease dissapear.. The disease kill him, with this is enough..

This is the similar that Talia/Heretic with Damian... I hate her since Damian death(even if he is alive now).. and I can´t forgive her..

----------


## dietrich

> Congratulations for the 400th page.
> 
> Attachment 53969


Nice and great 400

----------


## adrikito

> Nice and great 400


I saw the images many days ago but I put today the images... better quality(only face)

0damianmaya2.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> I hope that this *titans chapter* with Wally grave ends with this his disease of Lazarus Contract. 
> 
> *TITANS 16*
> 
> Death Race”! After suffering a *major cardiac episode due to his weakened heart*, Wally West is dead…or is he? In a race against time and death itself, Wally reaches out to another speedster for help: Kid Flash! Can the two of them jump start Wally’s heart…or is there about to be one less Wally West? 
> 
> 
> The Kidd Flash saves Wally and the disease dissapear.. The disease kill him, with this is enough..
> 
> This is the similar that Talia/Heretic with Damian... I hate her since Damian death(even if he is alive now).. and I can´t forgive her..


Are you kidding me with that solicit? You were saying Ahaz? Yeah DC loves Damian Wayne bunches. why Abnett? why?
And kid Flash to the rescue are these people that clueless? 1st Synder and Duke now this. This is not how you get fans to love a character.

----------


## adrikito

> Are you kidding me with that solicit? You were saying Ahaz? Yeah DC loves Damian Wayne bunches. why Abnett? why?


I only want the end of Wally West problem... but unfortunately wally II is again here in something bad related with Damian  :Mad:  They are making him one enemy of Damian fans..

----------


## dietrich

> I saw the images many days ago but I put today the images... better quality(only face)
> 
> 0damianmaya2.jpg


Maya with the sultry eyes

----------


## Aahz

> Are you kidding me with that solicit? You were saying Ahaz?


At the moment I'm still pretty sure the Wally will not die, and very likely get rid of his heart problem.

----------


## dietrich

> At the moment I'm still pretty sure the Wally will not die, and very likely get rid of his heart problem.


I know he won't die but do you think there is any Wally fan that is loving Damian right about now? That is my point. It doesn't matter if they put him in every bat book going which they aren't approving the Lazarus contract and allowing a hero to be written so out of character when you have Slade Wilson an actual villain already on hand is very bad.

Dragging this rubbish out intensifies the hate.

----------


## dietrich

> I only want the end of Wally West problem... but unfortunately wally II is again here in something bad related with Damian  They are making him one enemy of Damian fans..


I have no problem with black Wally he acted like a needy idiot where Slade was concerned but all in all he has been enjoyable. Not keen on the Titans writer though.

----------


## Alycat

> I have no problem with black Wally he acted like a needy idiot where Slade was concerned but all in all he has been enjoyable. Not keen on the Titans writer though.


Yep, black Wally ( we really need a better name) has been a fine character in Deathstroke. His problems clearly are from bad Titans writing.

----------


## dietrich

> Yep, black Wally ( we really need a better name) has been a fine character in Deathstroke. His problems clearly are from bad Titans writing.


Wallace? 
Some writers just have such bad judgement. Wallace saving Wally isn't going to turn haters around because those haters are never going to be satisfied unless the new guy's gone, gets killed off in the TV show and ginger Wally becomes DC's go to Flash. Which doesn't appear to be DC's plan.

Wallace isn't the problem or even a problem.

----------


## TheCape

> I know he won't die but do you think there is any Wally fan that is loving Damian right about now?


I do, i'm a big fan of the old Wally West and i am surely not hating Damian now. By the way, didn't you said once that hate can be good because attract attentions to the characther, just curious  :Confused: .

----------


## dietrich

> I do, i'm a big fan of the old Wally West and i am surely not hating Damian now. By the way, didn't you said once that hate can be good because attract attentions to the characther, just curious .


Did I? I'm up and down in my emotions a lot. Hate can be good and does attract attention but I would rather everyone like Damian. It makes me sad and angry reading a lot of the trash that people direct at him especially when it is undeserved. 

I understand that you can't sway some haters and I understand that hate can drive sales and turn a character into a pop culture icon but I would rather people not hate Damian.

I can be passionate and would rather come across appreciation rather than bile.

----------


## dietrich

> I do, i'm a big fan of the old Wally West and i am surely not hating Damian now. By the way, didn't you said once that hate can be good because attract attentions to the characther, just curious .


Glad to hear from a Wally fan who isn't hating Damian.

----------


## TheCape

> Glad to hear from a Wally fan who isn't hating Damian.


Hey, it sucker punching my favorite Robin couldn't make me hate him i doubt that this will  :Smile:

----------


## TheCape

> Did I? I'm up and down in my emotions a lot. Hate can be good and does attract attention but I would rather everyone like Damian. It makes me sad and angry reading a lot of the trash that people direct at him especially when it is undeserved.
> 
> I understand that you can't sway some haters and I understand that hate can drive sales and turn a character into a pop culture icon but I would rather people not hate Damian.
> 
> I can be passionate and would rather come across appreciation rather than bile.


I understand the feeling, as a fan of Naruto i had to deal with this sort of think for a lot of time, but i eventually just stop giving a shit and i reach nirvana (a pretty awesome level if you ask me), but sometimes the bitter feelings aroused and i can't help myself (One More Day is a.... difficult case) and well, we are just human and can't help ourselves  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> I understand the feeling, as a fan of Naruto i had to deal with this sort of think for a lot of time, but i eventually just stop giving a shit and i reach nirvana (a pretty awesome level if you ask me), but sometimes the bitter feelings aroused and i can't help myself (One More Day is a.... difficult case) and well, we are just human and can't help ourselves


I'm trying to reach it and i have to keep reminding myself to not take it seriously or at least to be grateful that he gets the decent amount of showings and use that he gets but I fail so hard so often. 

Things like Lazarus which on the third read I've come to appreciate but I would have liked that damian's character not be burdened with that.

One of these days I'm gonna get there and be at peace with it but most days i just curse ever getting into comics in the 1st place.

My young nephew keeps trying to get me into Naruto the anime.

----------


## Red obin

In the last year Damian's  thread is on fire, a while back it was below 100 and now it is 400+.

Just checked: This thread was only onpage 60 at the start of the year.

----------


## dietrich

> In the last year Damian's  thread is on fire, a while back it was below 100 and now it is 400+.
> 
> Just checked: This thread was only onpage 60 at the start of the year.


Yeah when I joined in November it had less than 100 pages. I've also noticed that it's more new posters since I joined. People come and go I guess

----------


## fanfan13

I feel for you dietrich I am a hardcore Damian fan too and I totally can't stand it when he gets hate he doesn't deserve. 
Like Injustice is elseworld but trolls seem to love mixing that up with the main continuity. I really hate it when I see a main continuity Dick-Damian appreciation post then there are those people who comment "b-but Damian killed Dick!"

I know they are only trolls and I shouldn't take that to heart but still it annoys me so much.

----------


## CPSparkles

I feel the same too guys. Must confess Dick is my favourite but there's something about Damian that compels me to defend him even more than Dick. Maybe because hes an abused kid I feel sorry for, maybe because of how my favourite feels about him or maybe because he is so often misunderstood and gets the most unwarranted hate aside from Bruce. But it slays me when people lay into him and I go into mama Bear mode.

----------


## CPSparkles

Congratulations on 400+ pages Damian. Hope the love keep growing.

[IMG]https://images.************/cover/i/012/224/769/IMG_3874-7919.jpg?rect=0,0,2048,2048&q=98&fm=jpg&fit=max&w=  320&h=320[/IMG]

----------


## CPSparkles

> Why does Tim always look like hes about to drop dead from exhaustion


Because poor love works so hard.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian and Goliath Han Solo and Chewbacca


LOL Nice spot

----------


## CPSparkles

> I'm not doubting you but is this really the case at the moment? Any interviews?He seems to guest star in quite a few places right? He still has two books so he is not doing horribly. I wouldn't mind more Damian but don't mind if he stays as he is right now.


Thee no interview aside from the one where Synder talks about how Damian reminds him of his kid and how being a dad he hates writing kids in danger even though he HAS written kids in danger. Also Dude you can write Damian not Robin if you don't want to put him in danger.

His absence from the batman books speaks volumes dude.
Priest did say in an interview that he was stopped from using Damian when he requested.
Batman/The Shadow the minute Synder is off the project Damian pops up it's pretty clear that someone at DC wanted him off the Bat books and is keen to limit his use across DC.
That last bit I can understand we don't want character fatigue.

I find it very odd that Synder's Damian still looks 10 from the solicits

----------


## CPSparkles

> I hope that this *titans chapter* with Wally grave ends with this his disease of Lazarus Contract. 
> 
> *TITANS 16*
> 
> Death Race! After suffering a *major cardiac episode due to his weakened heart*, Wally West is deador is he? In a race against time and death itself, Wally reaches out to another speedster for help: Kid Flash! Can the two of them jump start Wallys heartor is there about to be one less Wally West? 
> 
> 
> The Kidd Flash saves Wally and the disease dissapear.. The disease kill him, with this is enough..
> 
> This is the similar that Talia/Heretic with Damian... I hate her since Damian death(even if he is alive now).. and I can´t forgive her..


Well that sucks.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Hey anyone else notice that Damian has horns on this cover

----------


## fanfan13

> I feel the same too guys. Must confess Dick is my favourite but there's something about Damian that compels me to defend him even more than Dick. Maybe because hes an abused kid I feel sorry for, maybe because of how my favourite feels about him or maybe because he is so often misunderstood and gets the most unwarranted hate aside from Bruce. But it slays me when people lay into him and I go into *mama Bear mode.*


Exactly what I feel CPSparkles.
Sometimes I feel exhausted and think I shouldn't get into comics and feel for a character this deep but...




> Congratulations on 400+ pages Damian. Hope the love keep growing.
> 
> [IMG]https://images.************/cover/i/012/224/769/IMG_3874-7919.jpg?rect=0,0,2048,2048&q=98&fm=jpg&fit=max&w=  320&h=320[/IMG]


Hope the love keeps growing! No more hate!




> Hey anyone else notice that Damian has horns on this cover


I asked about that before, why Damian and Kori are drawn like that I wonder. Though cover is only cover I guess.

----------


## Red obin

Yeah, I doubt these are serious covers just fun possible alternate realities. Nightwing has a game of thrones type one.

Also the minotaur is riddler(look at head and cane)

----------


## Fergus

Love that cover so much horns included.

@fanafan no confirmation yet that evil batman is Jason and no further development on Damian's sister.

----------


## Fergus

> I hope that this *titans chapter* with Wally grave ends with this his disease of Lazarus Contract. 
> 
> *TITANS 16*
> 
> Death Race! After suffering a *major cardiac episode due to his weakened heart*, Wally West is deador is he? In a race against time and death itself, Wally reaches out to another speedster for help: Kid Flash! Can the two of them jump start Wallys heartor is there about to be one less Wally West? 
> 
> 
> The Kidd Flash saves Wally and the disease dissapear.. The disease kill him, with this is enough..
> 
> This is the similar that Talia/Heretic with Damian... I hate her since Damian death(even if he is alive now).. and I can´t forgive her..


I really wish Dick and Damian weren't used to prop up the Titans brand. they get no love or respect and in TT's case Percy isn't being fair to the other members which must grate for their fans.

----------


## Fergus

> 


Looks like fans have really taken to this idea from the variant.

----------


## Fergus

> Damian and Goliath Han Solo and Chewbacca


This makes me very happy.

----------


## Fergus

> In the last year Damian's  thread is on fire, a while back it was below 100 and now it is 400+.
> 
> Just checked: This thread was only onpage 60 at the start of the year.


Not surprised Damian is one of the best ideas from DC in recent years.
Kid is solid and his fan base keeps growing. 

For most people getting into comics and Batman who are  not burdened by the whole "MyRobin" rubbish he hits the spot.
Rebirth exposed him to fans outside the Bat franchise who didn't care or only disliked him because of online comments and the impression left by bitter fans.
These guys got to experience Damian for themselves and a lot changed their minds.
I love reading comments of fans who say how Superman, TT, Deathstroke, Nightwing and especially Supersons changed how they viewed Damian. Good characterisation goes a long long way.

----------


## pansy

Damian-Wayne-2.jpgThis child oww.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian-Wayne-2.jpgThis child oww.


Damian looks great surprised that dude is posing with him though.

Fun fact;
The other guy is a Tim fan who has a youtube channel and bashes Damian regularly. What some people will do for a photo op.

----------


## dietrich

Thank you for making me laugh @pansy  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> Looks like fans have really taken to this idea from the variant.


Damian with a bat what's not to love. Shit is Gangsta dude.

----------


## CPSparkles

Family





Damian, DIck, Bruce

Alfred -  Master Damians bed needed to be replaced with sturdier one

By flaffizz

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Look at my son he'll blow your arse away



By laizy-boy

You guys should check out his Youtube channel He did that Malk video

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian-Wayne-2.jpgThis child oww.


I like this  :Smile:

----------


## oasis1313

I saw Riddler.  But has he turned Bat-Cow evil?  I can't bear the thought.  The horns look kinda cute on Damian.

----------


## Red obin

> I saw Riddler.  But has he turned Bat-Cow evil?  I can't bear the thought.  The horns look kinda cute on Damian.


DW, it's just a minotaur....I think- seems to be a robot.

----------


## dietrich

> I saw Riddler.  But has he turned Bat-Cow evil?  I can't bear the thought.  The horns look kinda cute on Damian.


Ha what would an evil Bat Cow do exactly? I know the hero Bat Cow saved a baby on a slow crime nite

----------


## oasis1313

> Ha what would an evil Bat Cow do exactly? I know the hero Bat Cow saved a baby on a slow crime nite


Just got the thought from the pic of the Riddler riding around in a cow-lookin' thang.  Undoubtedly a Minotaur or something like that, but I do think of my fav Bat-Pet.

----------


## dietrich

> Just got the thought from the pic of the Riddler riding around in a cow-lookin' thang.  Undoubtedly a Minotaur or something like that, but I do think of my fav Bat-Pet.


I wouldn't mind a one shot where Bat Cow turns to the dark side Or maybe goes vigilante and takes out Bat Burger.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I wouldn't mind a one shot where Bat Cow turns to the dark side Or maybe goes vigilante and takes out Bat Burger.


Oh that sounds awesome! Remember in lil' Gotham when Jerry gets birdnapped by a fast food joint? Anyhoo Batcow doesn't have to take out Bat Burger just a rampage will do

----------


## dietrich

Rampage it is  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> 


I like Tim's weapon of choice. Swords and guns ......... dude went medieval. I like.

----------


## oasis1313

> Rampage it is


I think Bat-Cow should round up a few of her friends and make a stampede through Bat-Burger.  Intro new villain to the canon:  The Rustler !!!!!!

----------


## CPSparkles

Like Father like son
Damian and Lucy Quinzel



Let's hope Damian doesn't grow up with the same weakness and issues as Bruce.

----------


## Jovos2099

What are the chances of having a version of lucy quinzel in main continuity i thought she adorable in injustice.

----------


## CPSparkles

> What are the chances of having a version of lucy quinzel in main continuity i thought she adorable in injustice.


Isn't she just  :Smile:  I don't know how likely right now since Joker and Harley aren't a thing though they could introduce her as already existing but hidden like Damian.

----------


## CPSparkles

Supersons meet LucyQinn by https://laizy-boy.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

> I think Bat-Cow should round up a few of her friends and make a stampede through Bat-Burger.  Intro new villain to the canon:  The Rustler !!!!!!


The Rustler Batcow's evil twin raised by Owlman's gentle soul of a son.

----------


## Red obin

Dc should actually make a bat cow one shot as it would sell really well. Or make the super pets a traditional super sons annual thing and make the second annual bat cow visiting the Kents(back when they lived in Hamilton).

----------


## CPSparkles

> Dc should actually make a bat cow one shot as it would sell really well. Or make the super pets a traditional super sons annual thing and make the second annual bat cow visiting the Kents(back when they lived in Hamilton).


I like the idea of a Super pets as a traditional annual. I like the DC's Super pets web shots.

----------


## adrikito

> Supersons meet LucyQinn by https://laizy-boy.tumblr.com


Seems that Injustice Superman loves kill the Joker and make this in our world...

----------


## rui no onna

> Seems that Injustice Superman loves kill the Joker and make this in our world...


And Joker drugged Superman so he ended up killing Lois and their unborn child which was the catalyst for Injustice. Yeah, I'm not really feeling any sympathy for Injustice Joker nor Injustice Harley. Granted, Injustice Superman was a bit unhinged to begin with.

----------


## dietrich

> And Joker drugged Superman so he ended up killing Lois and their unborn child which was the catalyst for Injustice. Yeah, I'm not really feeling any sympathy for Injustice Joker nor Injustice Harley. Granted, Injustice Superman was a bit unhinged to begin with.


He is a bit unhinged but it's an interesting idea and he is very enjoyable. Harley is just as guilty as Joker and it says a lot about injustice batman that he works with her especially now that he isn't short of powerful allies but real world popularity and profits trumps all and it takes some of the shine off Batman's halo.

----------


## Xanastic

Damian in Batman #33 
I wonder how he's going to react to Bruce's engagement
IMG_20170831_214309.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> Damian in Batman #33 
> I wonder how he's going to react to Bruce's engagement
> IMG_20170831_214309.jpg


I'm guessing tantrum stomp, Drama, call people by their 1st names, be occ, bit of fanservice, scathing well placed insults, pout and even more tantrums that's the only reason King dragged him into this. To spice things up.

I don't like this page cos Ace and no Titus. King isn't even pretending to try.

----------


## dietrich

ARTFX+ - DC COMICS REBIRTH Super Sons: Robin & Bat-Hound 2Pack 
Kotobukiya (Release Date: Feb-2018)








Should be Titus as this is part of the boy and his dog line.
Sorry about the smaller pics  you can view all 12 images here http://www.amiami.com/top/detail/det...32931&page=top

----------


## KrustyKid

> ARTFX+ - DC COMICS REBIRTH Super Sons: Robin & Bat-Hound 2Pack 
> Kotobukiya (Release Date: Feb-2018)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome!!

----------


## KrustyKid

4a270491a0b12b4a0f1f244652d8556b--dc-comic-comic-art.jpg

Bat and Bird

----------


## pansy

> Damian in Batman #33 
> I wonder how he's going to react to Bruce's engagement
> IMG_20170831_214309.jpg


This is my grandmother's ring?

----------


## Xanastic

Damian looks great!! but where's Titus?  :Frown:

----------


## dietrich

> 4a270491a0b12b4a0f1f244652d8556b--dc-comic-comic-art.jpg
> 
> Bat and Bird


Love it. Lucky Gotham has an abundance of Gothic rooftops and Gargoyles for the Bat family to pose and look menacing against right?

----------


## dietrich

> Damian looks great!! but where's Titus?


I know right.

----------


## KrustyKid

> Love it. Lucky Gotham has an abundance of Gothic rooftops and Gargoyles for the Bat family to pose and look menacing against right?


My thoughts exact

----------


## dietrich

First lok Gotham Resistance from Scott Synder




It looks so bloody epic.I can't wait for this.

Damian and Harley banter already hitting the right note. 

Ollie and Dick Snow on the roof.
Croc in the back.

Man bats all around

Hope it's as good and this scene indicates.

----------


## dietrich

> This is my grandmother's ring?


Bruce does has a history of giving his Martha's jewellery to his loves so yes Damian it very possibly is Nana Wayne's ring.
Bruce is a really a romantic at deep down.

----------


## adrikito

> First lok Gotham Resistance from Scott Synder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks so bloody epic.I can't wait for this.
> 
> Damian and Harley banter already hitting the right note. 
> 
> ...


WOW... They are not like in the first image of Gotham resistance, they look different

----------


## Red obin

Maybe they are stuck in gotham somehow and have no resources, their costume slowly get destroyed and they are forced to make makeshift ones- originally I thought those were just fun alternate( maybe dark multiverse) covers.

----------


## dietrich

> WOW... They are not like in the first image of Gotham resistance, they look different


They are going for the Mad Max vibe

----------


## dietrich

> Maybe they are stuck in gotham somehow and have no resources, their costume slowly get destroyed and they are forced to make makeshift ones- originally I thought those were just fun alternate( maybe dark multiverse) covers.


They must have impressive sewing skills and lots of material. 
I think they looted a fancy dress shop and Dick's facial hair is glued on just because stocked by shop, Oliver has one and Dick was curious to see what he would look like with one puts it on but then  bat shenanigans, Dick forget's all about it and no one's reminded him.

----------


## CPSparkles

> First lok Gotham Resistance from Scott Synder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks so bloody epic.I can't wait for this.
> 
> Damian and Harley banter already hitting the right note. 
> 
> ...


This looks fun. I will never get tried of seeing this Dick secretly want all artists going forward draw him like this.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## adrikito

> 


hahahahahaha.. Good parody.

----------


## CPSparkles

> hahahahahaha.. Good parody.


Thank you  :Big Grin:

----------


## Red obin

> They must have impressive sewing skills and lots of material. 
> I think they looted a fancy dress shop and Dick's facial hair is glued on just because stocked by shop, Oliver has one and Dick was curious to see what he would look like with one puts it on but then  bat shenanigans, Dick forget's all about it and no one's reminded him.


Well I can't think of any other logical explanation- it's all pretty zany to sum it up :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fanfan13

> Damian in Batman #33 
> I wonder how he's going to react to Bruce's engagement
> Attachment 54099


I've seen this. I wonder who is the one sitting across Dick? Duke?




> First lok Gotham Resistance from Scott Synder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks so bloody epic.I can't wait for this.
> 
> Damian and Harley banter already hitting the right note. 
> 
> ...


WOAAAH looks so much fun! I love the art and the changes in their appearance!

----------


## FishyZombie

he should keep the horns and yellow mask, they suit him.

----------


## Fergus

> 


Otter does very very good work. My kids love his and 0yongyong0's comics the most.

----------


## Fergus

> Damian looks great surprised that dude is posing with him though.
> 
> Fun fact;
> The other guy is a Tim fan who has a youtube channel and bashes Damian regularly. What some people will do for a photo op.


Really well it's Con and Damian is very popular so i understand why the guy would pose with him despite hating him.

----------


## Fergus

> he should keep the horns and yellow mask, they suit him.


Personally i don't like it. I give it a pass here but otherwise its a bit on the nose for the heir to the Demon Head to wear actual horns.

----------


## Fergus

> They must have impressive sewing skills and lots of material. 
> I think they looted a fancy dress shop and Dick's facial hair is glued on just because stocked by shop, Oliver has one and Dick was curious to see what he would look like with one puts it on but then  bat shenanigans, Dick forget's all about it and no one's reminded him.


Now i want to see that and it will be an homage to the JL animated episode where Bruce, John, Clark, Diana and Flash had to do the same.

----------


## Fergus

> Like Father like son
> Damian and Lucy Quinzel
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope Damian doesn't grow up with the same weakness and issues as Bruce.


This is pretty funny and is Bruce in a nutshell

----------


## Fergus

> Just got the thought from the pic of the Riddler riding around in a cow-lookin' thang.  Undoubtedly a Minotaur or something like that, but I do think of my fav Bat-Pet.


He is my favourite as well and should get more screen time but not every writer is capable or brave enough to think outside the box or do zany stuff.

----------


## Fergus

> Damian in Batman #33 
> I wonder how he's going to react to Bruce's engagement
> Attachment 54099


He hasn't much lucky with criminal females and considers Selina to be cheap calling her a harlot the one time they met so i don't believe he would want another bad guy for a mum. I don't think he wants anything to do with mother figures in general. but like has been said in Kings Batman they are not close don't spend time together and his father has taken on another live in partner/son which Damian didn't seem to mind so I don't see why he should care.

But wife isn't apprentice so .... they have no relationship so anything other than a shrug would be unbelievable.

----------


## Fergus

> ARTFX+ - DC COMICS REBIRTH Super Sons: Robin & Bat-Hound 2Pack 
> Kotobukiya (Release Date: Feb-2018)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why couldn't they just use Titus that would be more appealing. Ace instead of Damian's actual dog makes it less likely that I would buy this.

----------


## Fergus

> First lok Gotham Resistance from Scott Synder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks so bloody epic.I can't wait for this.
> 
> Damian and Harley banter already hitting the right note. 
> 
> ...


It keeps getting better I hope we get action figures for The batman who Laughs with his Robin's but DC isn't known for having their finger on the pulse.

----------


## Fergus

> I've seen this. I wonder who is the one sitting across Dick? Duke?


Duke is sitting across from Dick. 

Jason fighting Ace Tom King is confirmed a comedian and a brawler he is straight up trolling Jason fans and proving he has a cheeky sense of humour. 

@ dietrich Ace is here because of that infamous list and now it is backed up in print and canon because well as Batman writer he can. It's a low blow very funny but ouch.
So give him a pass on Titus not being there. He was wise enough to make sure that Damian wasn't in the scene.

----------


## adrikito

> ARTFX+ - DC COMICS REBIRTH Super Sons: Robin & Bat-Hound 2Pack 
> Kotobukiya (Release Date: Feb-2018)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember this dog... Of BATMAN BRAVE AND BOLD.. However, I prefer Titus.

----------


## Fergus

> I remember this dog... Of BATMAN BRAVE AND BOLD.. However, I prefer Titus.


Ace is Batman's Dog and Titus is Damian's it's such a stupid mistake but Ace is more well known having been around since the 1950's or something. Most people think that they are the same. Bat Hound and that he belongs to Batman.

----------


## Godlike13

I always felt bad for Ace. I mean if I put that mask on my dog he would not be happy.

----------


## Fergus

> I always felt bad for Ace. I mean if I put that mask on my dog he would not be happy.


Yep there should be panels where's he's trying to paw it off like an actual dog would. Yet Pet clothing is a booming industry these days.
I'm just glad they lost the Bat Hound alias and the mask isn't still a thing is it? I don't recall it from the annual

----------


## Fergus

Ace and the way he has that mask really kills the appeal of this set. It doesn't work they are from different times and aesthetically they don't gel.

----------


## adrikito

> First lok Gotham Resistance from Scott Synder


I hope never see damian face like this again.. I don´t like it..

----------


## adrikito

> Hey anyone else notice that Damian has horns on this cover


Horns... stupid feathers (like n52 red robin).... 

Starfire with a hot costume again? This changed before N52 Outlaws. Seems that these costumes are only for metal and I prefer this in both cases.. Starfire is enough hot without sexualized costumes.

----------


## FishyZombie

> Personally i don't like it. I give it a pass here but otherwise its a bit on the nose for the heir to the Demon Head to wear actual horns.


any more on the nose for a guy named batman, to wear bat ears on his cowl, and live in a cave?

----------


## Fergus

> any more on the nose for a guy named batman, to wear bat ears on his cowl, and live in a cave?


Much more since a lot of people believe he is evil and will go bad due to the Al Ghul blood that flows in him.
That is stupid of course and he has proven himself a hero more times than I can count but still few writers and trolling fans still believe the opposite.
Plus Damian rejected that part f his heritage unlike Batman who embraces his batman side and wishes to broadcast it if Robin was the Demon Head's sidekick then yeah it would be make sense.

----------


## CPSparkles

SuperMetal  by 0yongyong0 inspired by Metal#3

----------


## CPSparkles

His a Ninja



https://azaluz.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

> Duke is sitting across from Dick. 
> 
> Jason fighting Ace Tom King is confirmed a comedian and a brawler he is straight up trolling Jason fans and proving he has a cheeky sense of humour. 
> 
> @ dietrich Ace is here because of that infamous list and now it is backed up in print and canon because well as Batman writer he can. It's a low blow very funny but ouch.
> So give him a pass on Titus not being there. He was wise enough to make sure that Damian wasn't in the scene.




That is mean and funny at the same time. King has always had a great sense of humour  hope Jason fans take it with a grain of salt.

----------


## CPSparkles

More Supermetal

----------


## CPSparkles

Batman getting fat







https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata

----------


## Fergus

> That is mean and funny at the same time. King has always had a great sense of humour  hope Jason fans take it with a grain of salt.


I like his funny replies and poke at himself.

----------


## Fergus

> Batman getting fat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata


That is sweet. what father could refuse. Look at his eyes.

----------


## Fergus

> SuperMetal  by 0yongyong0 inspired by Metal#3


His art style varies so much.

Supermetal indeed. I guess that's them reviewing their set list or coming up with their sound at the Kent's.

----------


## CPSparkles

Another fanbook out now along with accessories




ONLINE STORE IS OPEN NOW! THANK YOU FOR WAITING!☺️
book: http://bolexiang.com/book_infor.php?...umber=TW170813 …
charms: http://bolexiang.com/author_infor.php?author_id=au246 …

They also ship Supersons marshmallows and charms

We are not Friends Marshmallows

----------


## CPSparkles

> His art style varies so much.
> 
> Supermetal indeed. I guess that's them reviewing their set list or coming up with their sound at the Kent's.


Finding their sound I bet

----------


## pansy

simply missed thisDHDhVdFXgAEa23s.jpg

----------


## CPSparkles

> simply missed thisDHDhVdFXgAEa23s.jpg


Nice catch Damian

----------


## dietrich

> Another fanbook out now along with accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONLINE STORE IS OPEN NOW! THANK YOU FOR WAITING!☺️
> book: http://bolexiang.com/book_infor.php?...umber=TW170813 …
> charms: http://bolexiang.com/author_infor.php?author_id=au246 …
> 
> ...


Wow thee are marshmallows now? they look pretty cute. I love collecting the fanbooks and I'm still wait for the Superzine Any word on when it's out?

----------


## dietrich

> Duke is sitting across from Dick. 
> 
> Jason fighting Ace Tom King is confirmed a comedian and a brawler he is straight up trolling Jason fans and proving he has a cheeky sense of humour. 
> 
> @ dietrich Ace is here because of that infamous list and now it is backed up in print and canon because well as Batman writer he can. It's a low blow very funny but ouch.
> So give him a pass on Titus not being there. He was wise enough to make sure that Damian wasn't in the scene.


Oh jesus really! So unnecessary.

----------


## dietrich

> More Supermetal


The second image is from Metal#3 right ?

----------


## CPSparkles

Who is supervising these kids?







http://otter-the-author.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

Ota on patreon https://www.patreon.com/OtterTheAuthor

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> Wow thee are marshmallows now? they look pretty cute. I love collecting the fanbooks and I'm still wait for the Superzine Any word on when it's out?


The release date has been extended because content is still coming in and not all contributors have met the initial deadline for submission.

----------


## CPSparkles

> The second image is from Metal#3 right ?


Yeah the second image is actual image from Metal#3 the top is 0yong's interpretation of the scene

----------


## CPSparkles

Teen Titan's

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Batman Beyond Damian return's home

----------


## adrikito

> batman getting fat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata


hahhahahahaha

----------


## adrikito

> simply missed thisAttachment 54231


Good catch Damian




> Teen Titan's


EXCELLENT... IS A COVER?




> Batman Beyond Damian return's home


GOOD BEYOND IMAGE.

*400th post here..*

----------


## CPSparkles

@adrikito no it's just fan art
Speaking of TT loving this image of Killer Croc and Beast Boy from Gotham Resistance.


And I Know the demented Robins are representative of Dick, Damian, Tim and Jason but being a Synder creation I'm surprised he used Dick and not Duke as inspiration

----------


## Rac7d*

> Teen Titan's


This would be an acceptable sequel to the teen titnas show for me
unfortunatly
the besat boy and raven pema teen thing drags it down

----------


## Red obin

> This would be an acceptable sequel to the teen titnas show for me
> unfortunatly
> the besat boy and raven pema teen thing drags it down


Don't forget Starfire's god awful fidget spinner. I loved this piece, noticed that and then it went down a couple of points in my mind. I mean bb might have one but not star definitely.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Don't forget Starfire's god awful fidget spinner. I loved this piece, noticed that and then it went down a couple of points in my mind. I mean bb might have one but not star definitely.


You're missing the point. The piece was part of a blog on today's trends and developing industry titled Teens of Industry
Note also the team mates on their mobile [social media] and the coffee cups.

Though I understand how one could view it since I didn't post the accompanying text.
The fact that Damian has a beaming simile already shows how it isn't reflective of the team's personality.
It reminds me of that one TT's cover that did something similar. Going all meta

----------


## CPSparkles

> This would be an acceptable sequel to the teen titnas show for me
> unfortunatly
> the besat boy and raven pema teen thing drags it down


I want a Superson's show or Damian and people his own age. As much as I like this team it holds Damian and the original 3 back plus I think Superson's animated would be a real winner.

----------


## Red obin

> You're missing the point. The piece was part of a blog on today's trends and developing industry titled Teens of Industry
> Note also the team mates on their mobile [social media] and the coffee cups.
> 
> Though I understand how one could view it since I didn't post the accompanying text.
> The fact that Damian has a beaming simile already shows how it isn't reflective of the team's personality.
> It reminds me of that one TT's cover that did something similar. Going all meta


yeah I know, I was just kidding :Stick Out Tongue: , I noticed all the smoothie cups, coffee, phones, lipstick etc. I do love this art though as Stephen Bryne is great and should do more DC stuff like variant covers.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Good catch Damian
> 
> 
> 
> EXCELLENT... IS A COVER?
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD BEYOND IMAGE.
> ...


I hope they write his return soon. I like Damian and Terry's relationship at the end and Damian as a big bro. i want to see that. Teaching Terry some of his moves, passing on his knowledge and experiences as Batman and Demon Head.

Damian was a fantastic bad guy. He was just like a Bond villain his monologuing was on point as was his elaborate villain lair.

----------


## Fergus

> I hope they write his return soon. I like Damian and Terry's relationship at the end and Damian as a big bro. i want to see that. Teaching Terry some of his moves, passing on his knowledge and experiences as Batman and Demon Head.
> 
> Damian was a fantastic bad guy. He was just like a Bond villain his monologuing was on point as was his elaborate villain lair.


I want to see Jason and Dick and yeah Damian is proved he would make an excellent Bond Supervillain.

----------


## Fergus

> Batman Beyond Damian return's home


Beautiful

I know that at the end of Rise of the Demon Damian Terry upgraded from Pretender to McGinnis but I wish it returns and becomes a form of endearment.

----------


## TheCape

Looking this thread, i saw a couple of users wondering what was the dealt beetween Damian and Tim story in the New 52, because if didn't make sense for sense people that they still hate eacth other. Well, during their fight in "War of the Robins" (B&R #10), Tim says that Damian actually throw him the head of a criminal with a grenade stuffed inside of it, so their first encounter still happened and Damian in fact tried to kill him too in this continuity. Just putting it there for the cuirous.

----------


## dietrich

> Looking this thread, i saw a couple of users wondering what was the dealt beetween Damian and Tim story in the New 52, because if didn't make sense for sense people that they still hate eacth other. Well, during their fight in "War of the Robins" (B&R #10), Tim says that Damian actually throw him the head of a criminal with a grenade stuffed inside of it, so their first encounter still happened and Damian in fact tried to kill him too in this continuity. Just putting it there for the cuirous.


Did Jason still try to kill him too in this continuity or did Jay come back and say Oh he became Red Robin well that's cool then we don't have beef and I was never replaced?

Tim is smart and well aware of LOA traditions and stuff he is also aware that Damian is now an ally. Tim still being petty, hateful and his lacking empathy and understanding when it comes to Damian is OC. Tim shouldn't victim blame a 10 yr old trying to redeem himself.

----------


## TheCape

Who knows, i would go for the second scenary, because if Tim has any self respect for himself i don't think that he would have forgive Jason that easily.

His animosity with Damian, sort of dissapered after that arc, Lil D was still his usual snarky self and Tim just sort of rolled with it, there's no much prove of bad blood beetween then after that. I would say that Tim's attitude toward Damian, Pre-52, was understandable, not right, but understandable. Same thing with Damian actions during their first meeting, having a crappy childhood doesn't justified trying to killing somebody, just like being a paranoid ass toward somebody that has already prove his worth wasn't the rigt call. I don't codom either of then, but i don't fault then for it

----------


## dietrich

> Who knows, i would go for the second scenary, because if Tim has any self respect for himself i don't think that he would have forgive Jason that easily.
> 
> His animosity with Damian, sort of dissapered after that arc, Lil D was still his usual snarky self and Tim just sort of rolled with it, there's no much prove of bad blood beetween then after that. I would say that Tim's attitude toward Damian, Pre-52, was understandable, not right, but understandable. Same thing with Damian actions during their first meeting, having a crappy childhood doesn't justified trying to killing somebody, just like being a paranoid ass toward somebody that has already prove his worth wasn't the rigt call. I don't codom either of then, but i don't fault then for it


Damian din not have a crappy childhood Jason had a crappy childhood. Damian was thrown into a pool the minute he was born to see if he could survive and if he was worthy of life. Forced to kill made to battle your own mother every year if you want to know your father's identity. He was conditioned and brutally abused beyond imagination.

Damian attempting to kill Tim wasn't good but I don't blame Damian 1 bit and he did it because it was league tradition you take out the one before just like Mara tried to do. Bruce and Tim should have known and expected this.  There's a reason why Tarzan and Mowgil act the way they do. If children watching Disney understand the impact of environment and nurture then smart grown ups have no excuse.

----------


## dietrich

Cutting Tim's line that I blame Damian for but don't believe RR is still canon.

----------


## KrustyKid

> Cutting Tim's line that I blame Damian for but don't believe RR is still canon.


Pretty much this. As far as current Damian and Tim is concerned. Who really knows the makeup of their history or relationship. Hasn't really been explored.

----------


## dietrich

> Pretty much this. As far as current Damian and Tim is concerned. Who really knows the makeup of their history or relationship. Hasn't really been explored.


I don't want Tim still thinking Damian is a killer because aside from being less than heroic it also is out of character for a smart bat character.
I don't want Damian antagonising Tim more than Jason because why would he. Red Robin should already be splitting his time between Bruce and the TT a lot of the things that made them rivals are no longer in play. Damian should still believe himself to be superior to stay in character. He should be view him the same as Jason inconsequential.

I don't want them hating each other like they used to but i don't want them as friends or even interacting much.

----------


## pansy

listen to old man.tumblr_otw3csjJFx1wvjyljo1_1280.jpg

----------


## adrikito

> listen to old man.tumblr_otw3csjJFx1wvjyljo1_1280.jpg


Seems that Batman see both very similar for that, she is a new girlfriend.

----------


## Fergus

> I don't want Tim still thinking Damian is a killer because aside from being less than heroic it also is out of character for a smart bat character.
> I don't want Damian antagonising Tim more than Jason because why would he. Red Robin should already be splitting his time between Bruce and the TT a lot of the things that made them rivals are no longer in play. Damian should still believe himself to be superior to stay in character. He should be view him the same as Jason inconsequential.
> 
> I don't want them hating each other like they used to but i don't want them as friends or even interacting much.


I do't want them interacting at all. I have no interest in seeing that duo Tim should not be on Damian's radar at all. The family is close to perfect right now I just want more Damian and Bruce [as father and son] more Jason and Damian, some Steph and Damian and lots of Duke with everyone not named T**. That's what's missing.

----------


## Fergus

> listen to old man.tumblr_otw3csjJFx1wvjyljo1_1280.jpg


Is that Damian?

----------


## pansy

> Is that Damian?


that is his behavior. This does not look like another robin's uniform.

----------


## dietrich

Anyone else reading Injustice? This week was fire love what Tom is doing with Damian. You go Damian call Batsy on his shit.
So that's why Bruce keeps using minors to fight crime.

----------


## fanfan13

> Anyone else reading Injustice? This week was fire love what Tom is doing with Damian. You go Damian call Batsy on his shit.
> So that's why Bruce keeps using minors to fight crime.


what happened dietrich? message me please if you don't mind

----------


## Alycat

> Anyone else reading Injustice? This week was fire love what Tom is doing with Damian. You go Damian call Batsy on his shit.
> So that's why Bruce keeps using minors to fight crime.


Damian calling Bruce out doesn't mean anything until he wins a single fight. He hasn't one one battle in the game or comics yet. Also still mega salty he ain't bother bringing Dick back.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian calling Bruce out doesn't mean anything until he wins a single fight. He hasn't one one battle in the game or comics yet. Also still mega salty he ain't bother bringing Dick back.


WTF are you on about it has nothing to do with fighting Tom Taylor is using Damian to give voice to a lot of the issues about Batman. I don't k ow what fighting has to do with it.
He Harletquinned Bruce big time so bad Bruce lost his cool and lashed out. That was sweet.

Not everything has to be solved with fisty cuffs. Damian was using words but Bruce who had no words decided to counter with his fists.


It's become very very clear that someone at NR doesn't want Dick in this because right now there is not reason for him not to be here. Maybe today's development might result in Bruce or Damian bringing Dick back since we now know it can be done.

----------


## Alycat

> WTF are you on about it has nothing to do with fighting Tom Taylor is using Damian to give voice to a lot of the issues about Batman. I don't k ow what fighting has to do with it.
> He Harletquinned Bruce big time so bad Bruce lost his cool and lashed out. That was sweet.
> 
> Not everything has to be solved with fisty cuffs. Damian was using words but Bruce who had no words decided to counter with his fists.
> 
> 
> It's become very very clear that someone at NR doesn't want Dick in this because right now there is not reason for him not to be here. Maybe today's development might result in Bruce or Damian bringing Dick back since we now know it can be done.


I mean he has Damian  say these things that make sense but he sounds super whiny saying them because he constantly loses. Take the opening of IJ2. I think he was totally right but then they have him lose the fight/ get beat up so Batman still gets the upper hand anyway. So his words seems shallow and pointless. Like Taylor writes a point then at the end remembers to make Batman look good in some way so he still gets beat up. I have the same problem with his Harley. Ra was completely in the right to call her out but she gets over on him anyway in the end so his words mean nothing.

----------


## dietrich

> I mean he has Damian  say these things that make sense but he sounds super whiny saying them because he constantly loses. Take the opening of IJ2. I think he was totally right but then they have him lose the fight/ get beat up so Batman still gets the upper hand anyway. So his words seems shallow and pointless. Like Taylor writes a point then at the end remembers to make Batman look good in some way so he still gets beat up. I have the same problem with his Harley. Ra was completely in the right to call her out but she gets over on him anyway in the end so his words mean nothing.


That is down to the reader. You think he sounds whinny I don't there are lots of comments condemning him for what he said at the start even though he was 100% some people will never to view some characters without bias.

I don't care about physical fights Damian has enough wins it feels good to have him have a own Bruce morally. It feels good to hear him be right so right that Batman loses his cool and gets violent not many people can claim tat kind of victory over Batman.

Batman is not a good guy in this and people never call him on his bullshit Damian is doing that and that "that's it Dad " was perfect.
He already won.

Harley I am shocked Bruce has her by his side. Did she even do time for her crime?

----------


## dietrich



----------


## pansy

Alfred's scene was so cliche.Bruce *needs* help.

----------


## dietrich

> Alfred's scene was so cliche.Bruce *needs* help.


Doesn't he just. I like what Taylor is doing with Damian and Injustice in  general. About time we had a truth teller.

----------


## adrikito

I saw one image about Alfred.. Seems that is of Injustice World but... It doesn´t matter... I remember a future solicitation and Damian is in the league side.. Unlike Beyond Damian there is no hope for him...  Batman getting old without worth descendance, all evil..

WHY Talia need a daughter with Damian in the league side? I can understand this . This World is a cancer for Batman.   :Mad: 

*One week more and Gotham Resistance.*.


Gotham resistance damian.jpg
*PRETENDER, I AM THE REAL DAMIAN*

----------


## Aioros22

Kid had a point but boy did Bruce go papa spank on him. 

"This party is over! I`m bringing you home and I`ll hear none of it!"

----------


## dietrich

> Kid had a point but boy did Bruce go papa spank on him. 
> 
> "This party is over! I`m bringing you home and I`ll hear none of it!"


Did he just broke his nose and arm Truth hurts for both of em in this case.

----------


## dietrich

> I saw one image about Alfred.. Seems that is of Injustice World but... It doesn´t matter... I remember a future solicitation and Damian is in the league side.. Unlike Beyond Damian there is no hope for him...  Batman getting old without worth descendance, all evil..
> 
> WHY Talia need a daughter with Damian in the league side? I can understand this . This World is a cancer for Batman.  
> 
> *One week more and Gotham Resistance.*.
> 
> 
> Gotham resistance damian.jpg
> *PRETENDER, I AM THE REAL DAMIAN*


Really he is joining the league.? I wonder if Alfred had something to do with it?
If they are going to do the whole redemption thing for Damian then they should also bring Dick back I'm really enjoying Injustice but I will never be 100% happy with the verse or this Damian with Dick still dead.

----------


## adrikito

> Really he is joining the league.? I wonder if Alfred had something to do with it?
> If they are going to do the whole redemption thing for Damian then they should also bring Dick back I'm really enjoying Injustice but I will never be 100% happy with the verse or this Damian with Dick still dead.


Injustice II

*In Kahndaq, Kara Zor-el continues her tutelage under the watchful eye of Black Adam. But Damian Wayne, visiting as an emissary of Ra’s al Ghul*, decides that it’s time for Kara to begin her training, leading to the two of them out of the kingdom without Adam’s knowledge or approval. Damian risks exposing another super-powered Kryptonian to a hostile world still recovering from the reign of Superman, and himself to wrath of Black Adam.

----------


## J. D. Guy

> Damian calling Bruce out doesn't mean anything until he wins a single fight. He hasn't one one battle in the game or comics yet. Also still mega salty he ain't bother bringing Dick back.


On top of that, Damian calling Bruce out would look better if Damian wasn't allying himself with the evil elements that he currently is allying himself with. It makes him look like the rebellious son that he is, and undermines his grievances, no matter how valid they might be.

Not bothering to even try resurrecting Dick, especially with how he "accidentally" killed him, is also sketchy, I agree.

I've been enjoying the Injustice 2 comics, but not specifically because of Damian, though I do like his Nightwing costume.

----------


## adrikito

Metal 2 preview:

https://www.newsarama.com/36320-dark...2-preview.html

damian wayne robin metal 2.jpg

There are many batman here but the IMPORTANT THING.. Batman and Robin are working together. AGAIN.

LADY... Good manners Damian..

----------


## TheCape

Meta on Dick and Damian

http://theflyingwonder.tumblr.com/po...s-relationship

----------


## Fergus

> Metal 2 preview:
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/36320-dark...2-preview.html
> 
> damian wayne robin metal 2.jpg
> 
> There are many batman here but the IMPORTANT THING.. Batman and Robin are working together. AGAIN.
> 
> LADY... Good manners Damian..


Damian sounds odd but love the everything else about this.

----------


## fanfan13

> Metal 2 preview:
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/36320-dark...2-preview.html
> 
> damian wayne robin metal 2.jpg
> 
> There are many batman here but the IMPORTANT THING.. Batman and Robin are working together. AGAIN.
> 
> LADY... Good manners Damian..


BIG question: how can Damian see the FRONT?? even I can't see him through the glass on the second panel!

----------


## adrikito

> BIG question: how can Damian see the FRONT?? even I can't see him through the glass on the second panel!


One Periscope?

----------


## fanfan13

> Meta on Dick and Damian
> 
> http://theflyingwonder.tumblr.com/po...s-relationship


Done reading it! I loved it, thanks for sharing! Though I do think it would be even better if they could perhaps update it with New 52 and rebirth materials; where before Damian was killed he thought that they are the greatest together, and with Rebirth we are finally confirmed that Dick thought of himself as a father figure to Damian besides being a mentor and older brother in DickBats era. Seeing those Dick-Damian panels again got me thinking that yeah it's no wonder why Dick would consider himself that way.

So much feels in one post.




> One Periscope?


Lol that's silly but anyway the preview looks fun and, although I'm sure Damian's role and panel time will be minimal, I'm glad that at least it's finally Batman and Robin again!

----------


## TheCape

Well, Rebirth happened after that article was made, but yeah, is a shame, the relationship is a pretty good mirror to what Dick and Bruce used to be. A brotherly bond that have the older man eventually see him that younger kid as his son, but the later just consider him a brother, is a pretty good circle, even if i wasn't crazy about how Morrison wrote Dick sometimes.

----------


## dietrich

> Well, Rebirth happened after that article was made, but yeah, is a shame, the relationship is a pretty good mirror to what Dick and Bruce used to be. A brotherly bond that have the older man eventually see him that younger kid as his son, but the later just consider him a brother, is a pretty good circle, even if i wasn't crazy about how Morrison wrote Dick sometimes.


Thanks for the article @TheCape. Read the other metas on the site and lots of the material the author had on site. 

The Fanon Canon was funny.

Morrison's completion of that 'Circle ' is one best things about the Batman story. It's what makes the Dd relationship and Damian as Robin so special. He is Dick's Robin. Bruce choose Dick, Dick IS Robin and Robin choose Robin. So  that's two circles I guess family and sidekick.

I just love it.

----------


## TheCape

> Thanks for the article @TheCape. Read the other metas on the site and lots of the material the author had on site.
> 
> The Fanon Canon was funny.


Your welcome, is a pretty good blog, that Fanon Canon was the thing that made me a fan of it. I was always upset for the batfamily charachterization in fandom and couldn't point what it was until that article (i was young naive kid in those days).

----------


## dietrich

> Your welcome, is a pretty good blog, that Fanon Canon was the thing that made me a fan of it. I was always upset for the batfamily charachterization in fandom and couldn't point what it was until that article (i was young naive kid in those days).


It's strange some characters are completely the opposite to what the fandom see's. Tim and Jason gets it the worst. Fanon Tim is feminised and often characterised as a weeb.  Jason is stuck in UTRH and also a different person.
Dick and Damian don't get it as bad. They are still recognisable unlike the REDS.

----------


## dietrich

> Metal 2 preview:
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/36320-dark...2-preview.html
> 
> damian wayne robin metal 2.jpg
> 
> There are many batman here but the IMPORTANT THING.. Batman and Robin are working together. AGAIN.
> 
> LADY... Good manners Damian..


BatHog and the Batfamily as Batmen chased by the League! I like it.
Synder has lost Damian's voice. What happened? His Damian used to be better but I might be wrong will wait and see.

Is 13 the age where Synder deems him no longer a child so I can write him now without thinking of my son? 
Damian speaking to Diana like that is occ because we have seen them work together and he doesn't.

----------


## Rac7d*

> It's strange some characters are completely the opposite to what the fandom see's. Tim and Jason gets it the worst. Fanon Tim is feminised and often characterised as a weeb.  Jason is stuck in UTRH and also a different person.
> Dick and Damian don't get it as bad. They are still recognisable unlike the REDS.


because they tend to focus on trait
tim is smart
and jason, punch first

sa basiclly dontello and raphael

----------


## dietrich

> because they tend to focus on trait
> tim is smart
> and jason, punch first
> 
> sa basiclly dontello and raphael


This is what I hate about the boys interacting they get characterised by these traits and what happens others come along with those same traits or skills. A character loses their place and fans cry.

And honestly they all share those same abilities to varying extent.

However I think these fanon versions are more than that. They are idealised versions of these characters and in Tim's case often a stand in.
Tim is and has always been an insert character. His fanon version reflects that as he varies wildly and drastically unlike the others.
Some characters are pretty close to perfect and fans love them and are happy with them as is so no need to tweek.

----------


## TheCape

> It's strange some characters are completely the opposite to what the fandom see's. Tim and Jason gets it the worst. Fanon Tim is feminised and often characterised as a weeb. Jason is stuck in UTRH and also a different person.Dick and Damian don't get it as bad. They are still recognisable unlike the REDS.


Well, they are the middle childs, they always get the worst  :Stick Out Tongue: . The reason is because Dick is a pretty old characther that had many interpretations over the years and how moody or happy he is varies from the time period (80s was pretty serious all the time and didn't ligth up until his thing with Kory for example) and Damian usual exterior is a bratty kid with a bif ego, so they at least the surface right. Jason has a complicate moral code that is often missunderstood, so people think confuse has being the hypersexual bad boy and Tim has a fame of being the less phisically gifted of the Robins and     being a nerd, wich lead people to believe that he is an inept in everything that doesn't involved computers.

----------


## TheCape

That being said, i think that the worst fanon version is Dick, who is usually charactherized as freaking manchild that doesn't know how to do any domestic work, is not a very good detective, hugs everyone every 5 minutes, is unable to stand still all the time ane can't stop doing quips. Did i mentioned that he is also a womanizer that is totally in tune wih his emotion, god i really hate that version.

----------


## dietrich

> That being said, i think that the worst fanon version is Dick, who is usually charactherized as freaking manchild that doesn't know how to do any domestic work, is not a very good detective, hugs everyone every 5 minutes, is unable to stand still all the time ane can't stop doing quips. Did i mentioned that he is also a womanizer that is totally in tune wih his emotion, god i really hate that version.


Dick IS a manchild, he is the most likely of the boys to give hugs and has had some lady friends.

I hate the not a good detective thing though that happened sometimes in canon to prop up Tim and Tim fans played it up. 

[Ra's has called Dick and Jason detective as well but you wouldn't know it because Tim's fans keep saying over and over that Tim is the only aside from Bruce]

Because Tim was cast the detective everyone else had to hand in their detective badges. And it's not just Tim and Dick but all the family.  characters shouldn't be defined by one skill set or trait but it happens a lot in ensembles.

----------


## TheCape

Also, i think that most fans self insert thenselves in all their faves, even the ones that weren't really desingned to be that. Is just part of the power fantasy.

----------


## TheCape

> Dick IS a manchild, he is the most likely of the boys to give hugs and has had some lady friends.


One thing is being able to be physical when the situation calls for it (comforting a brother that is going througth some hard times), and other is doing it all the freaking time, because he feels like it, Dick respect boundaries, he decides to give people what they need depending of the person, he doesn't repart then as a christmas gift. And he is a self made man, he has been able to work without Bruce funding many times and is very good attending his own needs. Unlike Bruce and Tim that has problems coping with Alfred's absence because he did most of that stuff for then. He has lady friends and has a tendency of being really uncomfortable when they praised his good looks and treats then unfairly when he is upset (Jason is actually better with lady friends that any Robin).

I don't remenber Ra's calling Jason a detective, at least pre-52 (not that he isn't a good one), but he did that for boths Dick and Tim and boths freaking earned it. In spite of this, nobody in the current batfamily are really detectives (not even Tim), this guys get surprised by their own shadow this days (also in no moment of Tim's solo, Dick's intelligence was underselled, unlike Morrison's work or Seely's).

----------


## Godlike13

Huh? Jason probably has the least amount of lady friends except for maybe Damian.

----------


## TheCape

> Huh? Jason probably has the least amount of lady friends except for maybe Damian.


I said that he is better because he has treated Kory and Artemis with most respect than Dick or Tim usually do for most of their lady friends, even if he can get in Artemis nerves from time to time and because of the events in "The Diplomat Son" and his attitude toward men that abuse women, is pretty clear has developed a soft spot for then. Granted Jason has barely a life outside the costume, so we haven't gotten a lot from that side, but so far he still miles ahead than any other Robin.

----------


## Godlike13

LoL he's known Artemis for like a year, and as to Starfire isn't this the guy who bragged to Roy how he banged her like within the first 2 pages of them appearing together. Buy, ya miles ahead than of the other Robins...

----------


## TheCape

That scene is so weird, for how doesn't make sense with what learned later ( a make Jason look like a tool), but i don't remenber anything worse than that.

----------


## CPSparkles

> This is what I hate about the boys interacting they get characterised by these traits and what happens others come along with those same traits or skills. A character loses their place and fans cry.
> 
> And honestly they all share those same abilities to varying extent.
> 
> However I think these fanon versions are more than that. They are idealised versions of these characters and in Tim's case often a stand in.
> Tim is and has always been an insert character. His fanon version reflects that as he varies wildly and drastically unlike the others.
> Some characters are pretty close to perfect and fans love them and are happy with them as is so no need to tweek.


Tim started as an insert but i don't think it's fair to say he still is. He hasn't being for a while now. Over the years and with all the stories and experiences he has grown beyond that.

----------


## CPSparkles

Honestly i don't mind Dick's fanon-self and i'm a sucker for Damian is being cute and doesn't mind hugs because if any character needs hugs and more affection then it's Damian. 
The kid needs some love and warmth in his life everything is harsh in his world.

So long as it doesn't get too far away from the canon then I don't mind.

The fanon version of the 'Bat family' is what I find so funny.

----------


## Aahz

> because they tend to focus on trait
> tim is smart
> and jason, punch first
> 
> sa basiclly dontello and raphael


At least in jasons case I wouldn't mind if they would write him a little bit more "Raphel" in the current comics.

----------


## fanfan13

> That being said, i think that the worst fanon version is Dick, who is usually charactherized as freaking manchild that doesn't know how to do any domestic work, is not a very good detective, hugs everyone every 5 minutes, is unable to stand still all the time ane can't stop doing quips. Did i mentioned that he is also a womanizer that is totally in tune wih his emotion, god i really hate that version.


LOL, as someone who likes to read fanfics and tumblr headcanons, that is so true. Jason the bad boy with white streak and daddy issue and the nerd, weak, sleep-lacking Tim as well.
at least Damian doesn't suffer much but still sometimes I cringe at a few certain fandom depictions of Damian.
I need to read the Fanon Canon section in that blog. Sounds fun.

----------


## TheCape

I should be a bit more clear, when i said that i hate the fanon version, is more that i hate how the canon versions are becoming more and more like that, is the reason of why i don't like Grayson. But i have 0 problem when the fandom uses then, i can't expect from many fans to writre multi layered characthers, specially in works that tried to be comedy, hell i actually enjoy some of those work myself, just look No Dawn, No Day if you want an example.

----------


## dietrich

I actually loved the Grayson series too much angst and brooding in the Batbooks so it was such a welcome change. A breathe if fresh air that was also kickass.

Reminded me of Archer.

----------


## dietrich

> Also, i think that most fans self insert thenselves in all their faves, even the ones that weren't really desingned to be that. Is just part of the power fantasy.


True and expected but honestly some of the stuff comes out of nowhere and is so far removed from the source.

----------


## TheCape

> I actually loved the Grayson series too much angst and brooding in the Batbooks so it was such a welcome change. A breathe if fresh air that was also kickass.


More power to you, man. I wasn't very fond fond of it, althouht i admit that the whole series has some good moments and ideas, but for everything one thing that i liked, there were like other 5 that i didn't. Also i had read way better ligthearted books in the batline, long before that.

----------


## TheCape

> True and expected but honestly some of the stuff comes out of nowhere and is so far removed from the source.


True, but is unavoidable, you will find this with almost every characther, specially when they belong to the one of themgreatest franchises of comics in terms of pure sucess.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Bruce and Damian Batman Beyond

----------


## CPSparkles

I love their father son moments

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

More Supersons Rock

----------


## Fergus

> More Supersons Rock


Did you notice Damian's Wayne Enterprises Guitar in Greg Capullo's?

----------


## Fergus

> I love their father son moments



This makes me laugh

----------


## Fergus

> 


This makes me happy and sad at the same time.

----------


## Fergus

> Bruce and Damian Batman Beyond


Aww just beautiful. The art on this title is great. I'm carrying on with this title even after Damian's guest spot love what they are doing with it.

----------


## Fergus

Guys question for those reading Injustice where is Superman? is he back in jail? I'm following it but they seem to have abandoned his story and I can't pinpoint when?

I must have missed an issue or something I think or I'm getting confused with the game.

----------


## sakuyamons

IMG_0565.JPG

Snyder confirms that This is Damian and he's playing guitar for some reason  :Stick Out Tongue:  rockstar !

----------


## Fergus

> IMG_0565.JPG
> 
> Snyder confirms that This is Damian and he's playing guitar for some reason  rockstar !


I really can't wait for this issue. Super sons rocking out something I never knew I needed so much.

Edit 
so it was a Bat Guitar not a Wayne one. Batman does put his symbol on everything.

----------


## adrikito

I like these father/son moments in the page

----------


## Alycat

> Guys question for those reading Injustice where is Superman? is he back in jail? I'm following it but they seem to have abandoned his story and I can't pinpoint when?
> 
> I must have missed an issue or something I think or I'm getting confused with the game.


In prison and he never left it. The comics are taking place after the first game where he got his face punched in.

----------


## CPSparkles

David Mazouz , the young Bruce Wayne of the Gotham series , expressed interest in the role of Damian Wayne in the DC Extended Universe.

----------


## Fergus

> In prison and he never left it. The comics are taking place after the first game where he got his face punched in.


Thanks Alycat. I got confused.

----------


## Alycat

> Thanks Alycat. I got confused.


No problem. I admit I'm curious to see if he stays that way. That could get boring pretty fast.

----------


## Fergus

> No problem. I admit I'm curious to see if he stays that way. That could get boring pretty fast.


Yeah as much as I'm loving the story right now now I want it mixed up a bit more. I want to see what's happening elsewhere you and as a big Superman fan I want him out causing problems for Bruce.

I know that the annual will focus on WW so that might have more super content.

----------


## dietrich

> David Mazouz , the young Bruce Wayne of the Gotham series , expressed interest in the role of Damian Wayne in the DC Extended Universe.


I saw his harsh tag thing and while I think he is a fantastic actor and it would be cool to have tv Bruce play the movie son I hate it when actors try to curry favour or manipulate studios into hiring them for roles.

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah as much as I'm loving the story right now now I want it mixed up a bit more. I want to see what's happening elsewhere you and as a big Superman fan I want him out causing problems for Bruce.
> 
> I know that the annual will focus on WW so that might have more super content.


It's kind of become the Damian and Harley show. I'm not complaining but I would like to fund out more about Damian's sister and the evil Batman.
I'm back to thinking it's not Jason. Tom Taylor is better than that. People think it's Jason because once Jason dressed up as Batman that's it nothing else connects the two.

I think it's Damian's brother another of Bruce's kids hence why they're hiding his face.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> It's kind of become the Damian and Harley show. I'm not complaining but I would like to fund out more about Damian's sister and the evil Batman.
> I'm back to thinking it's not Jason. Tom Taylor is better than that. People think it's Jason because once Jason dressed up as Batman that's it nothing else connects the two.
> 
> I think it's Damian's brother another of Bruce's kids hence why they're hiding his face.


I don't think it's Jason either but Damian's brother?! That would make sense why he's Ra's hench and why his face is hidden.

----------


## Aahz

> It's kind of become the Damian and Harley show. I'm not complaining but I would like to fund out more about Damian's sister and the evil Batman.


It is imo really strange that they revealed them as a big shock moment early on and than did nothing with them.

----------


## fanfan13

> It is imo really strange that they revealed them as a big shock moment early on and than did nothing with them.


Exactly. Right now I don't care who they actually are.

----------


## dietrich

Great week for Damian with Injustice being the most satisfying. Damian love for Alfred is so touching in the heat of battle even Bruce forgot about Alfred but not Damian. Never. It made me happy to see that when everything descended into madness Damian's only concerns were for Alfred.

Percy delivered with TT. Damian was smart and handled business like a pro. I really really hate Percy's BB the guy is so off putting I want him off that team.
Good to see Jackson and Raven standing up for Damian even as Gar desperately tries to poison their minds Starfire is just window dressing at this point.

Metal was fun. Nightwing made the issue for me though Damian and Superman had good moments. so there are 5 demented Robins and they are cannibals.

----------


## dietrich

> It is imo really strange that they revealed them as a big shock moment early on and than did nothing with them.


And it's not even like the story has too many plot threads. I get the feeling they were supposed to be a bigger part but the writer changed their mind.

I did enjoy the girl punching Bruce.

----------


## Aahz

> And it's not even like the story has too many plot threads. I get the feeling they were supposed to be a bigger part but the writer changed their mind.


The things that even with Damian as the central character, shouldn't he be more interested in the background of his sister and of the other Batman?

And it is also strange that, that if the new batman is Jason, that they didn't do any flashbacks to his time as Robin sofar. And established more about him as just dropping his name.

Btw. is anything known about how long this series will go on?

----------


## dietrich

> The things that even with Damian as the central character, shouldn't he be more interested in the background of his sister and of the other Batman?
> 
> And it is also strange that, that if the new batman is Jason, that they didn't do any flashbacks to his time as Robin sofar. And established more about him as just dropping his name.
> 
> Btw. is anything known about how long this series will go on?


Damian should be more interested in finding out it's quite occ that he should not care not even ask any questions.

I have no idea how long the series will run for have they dropped Jason's name or confirmed that this Batman is him because I don't recall any such confirmation.

----------


## dietrich

These demented little guys are my new favourite things so here's one with Damian

----------


## dietrich

Robin

----------


## fanfan13

> Great week for Damian with Injustice being the most satisfying. Damian love for Alfred is so touching in the heat of battle even Bruce forgot about Alfred but not Damian. Never. It made me happy to see that when everything descended into madness Damian's only concerns were for Alfred.
> 
> Percy delivered with TT. Damian was smart and handled business like a pro. I really really hate Percy's BB the guy is so off putting I want him off that team.
> Good to see Jackson and Raven standing up for Damian even as Gar desperately tries to poison their minds Starfire is just window dressing at this point.
> 
> Metal was fun. Nightwing made the issue for me though Damian and Superman had good moments. so there are 5 demented Robins and they are cannibals.


Damian in TT was badass in his own way! I love it! Gotham resistance is going to be so much fun. I wonder when and how they will change appearance. Most likely in the next Nightwing issue.

Beast Boy kinda annoyed me as well. Damian might have not done the right thing but that's not how you deal with it and I like it when Aqualad defended Damian. Next issues we will have Wally back, Emiko will cameo, and Beast Boy will get his own arc, I'm excited yet a bit afraid...

Metal was fun. The part where Bruce talked to Clark and Diana about Damian and the family saddened me a bit.

----------


## fanfan13

> These demented little guys are my new favourite things so here's one with Damian


Yeah they are evil but so cute. I'm a bit confused why in Metal there are three robins but in TT there are four.

*spoilers:*
and don't forget the son, the hybrid joker-robin!
*end of spoilers*

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah they are evil but so cute. I'm a bit confused why in Metal there are three robins but in TT there are four.
> 
> *spoilers:*
> and don't forget the son, the hybrid joker-robin!
> *end of spoilers*


Yep.
I'm sure I counted 4 in Metal you know. I wonder if the others like spoiler can also talk

----------


## dietrich

> Damian in TT was badass in his own way! I love it! Gotham resistance is going to be so much fun. I wonder when and how they will change appearance. Most likely in the next Nightwing issue.
> 
> Beast Boy kinda annoyed me as well. Damian might have not done the right thing but that's not how you deal with it and I like it when Aqualad defended Damian. Next issues we will have Wally back, Emiko will cameo, and Beast Boy will get his own arc, I'm excited yet a bit afraid...
> 
> Metal was fun. The part where Bruce talked to Clark and Diana about Damian and the family saddened me a bit.


Bruce talking about Damian was sweet. There was a big thing about family in this issue which i liked.

Beast Boy is now just being a bully Damian hasn't done anything to warrant this. KF deserved to be fired  BB is almost trying to twist facts to get the others on side.
Lets face the only people on that team who have done anything worthwhile since the series started are Damian and Jackson. they've stepped up to save the day while the others gossiped.

----------


## Aioros22

The Sons of Sauron were also in TT this week?

----------


## Korath

Yeah, at the beginning and the very end, with some big twist concerning them, if you ask me.

----------


## dietrich

Synder is winning so much with metal it's shaping up better than expected. The Gotham Resistance tie ins started off well. I'm not the biggest Percy fan but TT was good and I can't wait for the rest.

This whole event is costing me so much money.

----------


## adrikito

I enjoyed Damian in Metal and Teen Titans..




> These demented little guys are my new favourite things so here's one with Damian


In December I will be this *TT* Damian... Another Supersons Crossover... Damnit..

----------


## Fergus

3 great Damian showings this week.
Good to see Alfred back in injustice and enjoyed Damian and Green Arrow in TT. Percy definitely isn't the biggest bat fan.Looking forward to the rest of GR.

Metal was excellent though not much Damian or the rest of the family but still excellent.

----------


## Fergus

> These demented little guys are my new favourite things so here's one with Damian


Nice dietrich

----------


## Fergus

> Damian in TT was badass in his own way! I love it! Gotham resistance is going to be so much fun. I wonder when and how they will change appearance. Most likely in the next Nightwing issue.
> 
> Beast Boy kinda annoyed me as well. Damian might have not done the right thing but that's not how you deal with it and I like it when Aqualad defended Damian. Next issues we will have Wally back, Emiko will cameo, and Beast Boy will get his own arc, I'm excited yet a bit afraid...
> 
> Metal was fun. The part where Bruce talked to Clark and Diana about Damian and the family saddened me a bit.


Dad Bruce's characterisations are all over the place Synder's is thoughtful, Percys is neglectful, King's is romantic and Tomasi's is a good hands on dad.

----------


## Aioros22

Snyder and King should just use Nigthwing. As predicted he`s the last man standing and makes Flash look like a dimbol. It`s like they keep writting Barry as if he was the old Wally. What are the others there for? Blah. Half-guessing the one that made the fish pun is Jason. 

Love the overall premise of Metal though. 

I counted 5 sons of Sauron in TT and I believe 4 in Metal. 

Anddd at this point (concerning next the Tec and Outlwas meet) the only way the Outlaws are been hunted by the heroic community with ties to the justice League is because Bizarro does something too big. The fake Batmen are named as Jason, Dick, Barbara ad Kate, so..they do "work together" sometimes.

----------


## Fergus

> Snyder and King should just use Nigthwing. As predicted he`s the last man standing and makes Flash look like a dimbol. It`s like they keep writting Barry as if he was the old Wally. What are the others there for? Blah. Half-guessing the one that made the fish pun is Jason. 
> 
> Love the overall premise of Metal though. 
> 
> I counted 5 sons of Sauron in TT and I believe 4 in Metal. 
> 
> Anddd at this point (concerning next the Tec and Outlwas meet) the only way the Outlaws are been hunted by the heroic community with ties to the justice League is because Bizarro does something too big. The fake Batmen are named as Jason, Dick, Barbara ad Kate, so..they do "work together" sometimes.


I was expecting more action from the fake Batmen at least some face time because now we're left guessing which fake batman tangled with which justice leaguer.

----------


## Fergus

The 5th son looks to be the only one that can talk I guess we'll find out more about him in Nightwing

----------


## Fergus

Damian in December.

INJUSTICE 2 #15
Mission: bust Wonder Woman out of a Themysciran prison. After being trained by Black Adam and Damian Wayne in Kandaq, Kara Zor-El is sent out to try and free her cousin's most loyal ally. Is she up for the challenge? Several surprises await her. 
RATED T+ 

SUPERMAN #37
"SUPER SONS OF TOMORROW" part one! The four-part crossover between Superman, the Super Sons and the Teen Titans starts here! The Batman of Tomorrow travels to the present to prevent a cataclysmic disaster before it happens, revealing that Superboy will soon be responsible for the death of millions. But Superman will do anything to protect his son... and the Batman of Tomorrow is unwavering in his resolve to take down the Boy of Steel. Don't miss a clash of titanic proportion in the opening chapter of this game-changing story!
RATED T 

SUPER SONS #11
"SUPER SONS OF TOMORROW" part two! The Super Sons are on the run after discovering Superboy's dark destiny. Will Robin be able to protect his friend from the Batman of Tomorrow?
RATED T 

TEEN TITANS #15
"SUPER SONS OF TOMORROW" part three! The Batman of Tomorrow reveals himself to the Teen Titans to recruit them to his cause. But the reunion gives way to the big question: is the life of an innocent child worth more than the lives of millions? It's the Teen Titans vs. the Super Sons in the battle you've been waiting for!

December is looking very very interesting for Damian. Very intrigued by the Batman of Tomorrow

----------


## dietrich

It sounds interesting but we've already had an evil Jon arc do we need another? at least it's not Damian who's going evil this time around so that's a plus.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Damian in December.
> 
> INJUSTICE 2 #15
> Mission: bust Wonder Woman out of a Themysciran prison. After being trained by Black Adam and Damian Wayne in Kandaq, Kara Zor-El is sent out to try and free her cousin's most loyal ally. Is she up for the challenge? Several surprises await her. 
> RATED T+ 
> 
> SUPERMAN #37
> "SUPER SONS OF TOMORROW" part one! The four-part crossover between Superman, the Super Sons and the Teen Titans starts here! The Batman of Tomorrow travels to the present to prevent a cataclysmic disaster before it happens, revealing that Superboy will soon be responsible for the death of millions. But Superman will do anything to protect his son... and the Batman of Tomorrow is unwavering in his resolve to take down the Boy of Steel. Don't miss a clash of titanic proportion in the opening chapter of this game-changing story!
> RATED T 
> ...


cross over the best money grubbing way to get me to pull more books then i usually read

----------


## Aioros22

> The 5th son looks to be the only one that can talk I guess we'll find out more about him in Nightwing


Yeah, he`s the equivelent of Damian I guess what with being named "son".

----------


## wafle

I think it probably has more to do with his powers getting out of control, as a krypto-human hybrid Jon powers might be different from Supes, i find it hard to believe he would go bad again.

On the other hand, what really gets my interest is who is the Batman of the future?
Has to be someone the TT know to get their support just by reveling himself, so Dick, Tim, or Damian himself. 

I can see Damian traveling to the past to stop his friend from killing a bunch of people by mistake, obviously not to hurt him, but to stop him or help him contain the power or something.
I also like that Damian is defending his friend over his team.

----------


## pansy

> Damian in December.
> 
> INJUSTICE 2 #15
> Mission: bust Wonder Woman out of a Themysciran prison. After being trained by Black Adam and Damian Wayne in Kandaq, Kara Zor-El is sent out to try and free her cousin's most loyal ally. Is she up for the challenge? Several surprises await her. 
> RATED T+ 
> 
> SUPERMAN #37
> "SUPER SONS OF TOMORROW" part one! The four-part crossover between Superman, the Super Sons and the Teen Titans starts here! The Batman of Tomorrow travels to the present to prevent a cataclysmic disaster before it happens, revealing that Superboy will soon be responsible for the death of millions. But Superman will do anything to protect his son... and the Batman of Tomorrow is unwavering in his resolve to take down the Boy of Steel. Don't miss a clash of titanic proportion in the opening chapter of this game-changing story!
> RATED T 
> ...


Why the hell are all murderers now?

----------


## rui no onna

> SUPERMAN #37
> "SUPER SONS OF TOMORROW" part one! The four-part crossover between Superman, the Super Sons and the Teen Titans starts here! The Batman of Tomorrow travels to the present to prevent a cataclysmic disaster before it happens, revealing that Superboy will soon be responsible for the death of millions. But Superman will do anything to protect his son... and the Batman of Tomorrow is unwavering in his resolve to take down the Boy of Steel. Don't miss a clash of titanic proportion in the opening chapter of this game-changing story!
> RATED T 
> 
> SUPER SONS #11
> "SUPER SONS OF TOMORROW" part two! The Super Sons are on the run after discovering Superboy's dark destiny. Will Robin be able to protect his friend from the Batman of Tomorrow?
> RATED T 
> 
> TEEN TITANS #15
> ...


I kinda feel like DC's starting to overdo the crossovers. Thankfully, all these books are part of my regular subs.

----------


## fanfan13

> Damian in December.
> 
> INJUSTICE 2 #15
> Mission: bust Wonder Woman out of a Themysciran prison. After being trained by Black Adam and Damian Wayne in Kandaq, Kara Zor-El is sent out to try and free her cousin's most loyal ally. Is she up for the challenge? Several surprises await her. 
> RATED T+ 
> 
> SUPERMAN #37
> "SUPER SONS OF TOMORROW" part one! The four-part crossover between Superman, the Super Sons and the Teen Titans starts here! The Batman of Tomorrow travels to the present to prevent a cataclysmic disaster before it happens, revealing that Superboy will soon be responsible for the death of millions. But Superman will do anything to protect his son... and the Batman of Tomorrow is unwavering in his resolve to take down the Boy of Steel. Don't miss a clash of titanic proportion in the opening chapter of this game-changing story!
> RATED T 
> ...


Another crossover for Teen Titans?? Jeez, it's like the third crossover in the span of 15 issues.

Well, at least it's with Super Sons and the premise of Teen Titans vs Super Sons looks interesting. Batman of Tomorrow intrigues me as well. I agree with @wafle the Batman of Tomorrow has to be either Dick, Tim, or Damian himself since the TT solicit's mentioned the reunion thing. A high chance it is to be Damian I think.

"Will Robin be able to protect his friend from the Batman of Tomorrow?" aww that's sweet. If Batman of Tomorrow is Damian, then Damian has to protect Jon from himself lol.

But yeah evil Jon is overused already. Hanging around Damian does that actually. Somehow the premise of this crossover sounds similar to JL's Legacy arc; someone from the future comes to the past to prevent apocalypse in the future. Hope it will be better than the JL one.

----------


## fanfan13

> Snyder and King should just use Nigthwing. As predicted he`s the last man standing and makes Flash look like a dimbol. It`s like they keep writting Barry as if he was the old Wally. What are the others there for? Blah. Half-guessing the one that made the fish pun is Jason. 
> 
> Love the overall premise of Metal though. 
> 
> I counted 5 sons of Sauron in TT and I believe 4 in Metal.


Yeah the the one with the fish joke I think it's Jason.

Right? excluding the "Son", I'm sure there are only 3 evil Robins in Metal meanwhile TT has four. But whatever, they are still cute.




> Anddd at this point (concerning next the Tec and Outlwas meet) the only way the Outlaws are been hunted by the heroic community with ties to the justice League is because Bizarro does something too big. The fake Batmen are named as *Jason, Dick, Barbara ad Kate,* so..they do "work together" sometimes.


and I remember Batwing was also in. 
It's interesting Duke isn't involved in this "working together" thing.

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah the the one with the fish joke I think it's Jason.
> 
> Right? excluding the "Son", I'm sure there are only 3 evil Robins in Metal meanwhile TT has four. But whatever, they are still cute.
> 
> 
> 
> and I remember Batwing was also in. 
> It's interesting Duke isn't involved in this "working together" thing.


And Clayface. I think Duke wasn't part of it because of his height. I'm not sure how tall he is but I'm guessing because he is much younger than all the fake batman he 's also shorter meaning that the ruse wouldn't work.

----------


## dietrich

> I think it probably has more to do with his powers getting out of control, as a krypto-human hybrid Jon powers might be different from Supes, i find it hard to believe he would go bad again.
> 
> On the other hand, what really gets my interest is who is the Batman of the future?
> Has to be someone the TT know to get their support just by reveling himself, so Dick, Tim, or Damian himself. 
> 
> I can see Damian traveling to the past to stop his friend from killing a bunch of people by mistake, obviously not to hurt him, but to stop him or help him contain the power or something.
> I also like that Damian is defending his friend over his team.


I like Damian protecting his friend and I hope you're right about the powers either that or turn's out to be an error.

I think the future Batman will be Damian.

----------


## dietrich

I don't mind the crossovers since I pull all  of these anyway.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian in December.
> 
> INJUSTICE 2 #15
> Mission: bust Wonder Woman out of a Themysciran prison. After being trained by Black Adam and Damian Wayne in Kandaq, Kara Zor-El is sent out to try and free her cousin's most loyal ally. Is she up for the challenge? Several surprises await her. 
> RATED T+ 
> 
> SUPERMAN #37
> "SUPER SONS OF TOMORROW" part one! The four-part crossover between Superman, the Super Sons and the Teen Titans starts here! The Batman of Tomorrow travels to the present to prevent a cataclysmic disaster before it happens, revealing that Superboy will soon be responsible for the death of millions. But Superman will do anything to protect his son... and the Batman of Tomorrow is unwavering in his resolve to take down the Boy of Steel. Don't miss a clash of titanic proportion in the opening chapter of this game-changing story!
> RATED T 
> ...


Cant wait I hope batman of tomorrow is Damian. I knew the boys would be meeting their future self's but not this soon

----------


## CPSparkles

> These demented little guys are my new favourite things so here's one with Damian


They are scary cute.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian in TT was badass in his own way! I love it! Gotham resistance is going to be so much fun. I wonder when and how they will change appearance. Most likely in the next Nightwing issue.
> 
> Beast Boy kinda annoyed me as well. Damian might have not done the right thing but that's not how you deal with it and I like it when Aqualad defended Damian. Next issues we will have Wally back, Emiko will cameo, and Beast Boy will get his own arc, I'm excited yet a bit afraid...
> 
> Metal was fun. The part where Bruce talked to Clark and Diana about Damian and the family saddened me a bit.


This 
TT Damian was Badass, loyal and smart
Injustice Damian was loving and mature so above it while everyone else squabbled
Metal Damian was funny

It was a good Damian week.

----------


## adrikito

> Damian in December.
> 
> INJUSTICE 2 #15
> Mission: bust Wonder Woman out of a Themysciran prison. After being trained by Black Adam and Damian Wayne in Kandaq, Kara Zor-El is sent out to try and free her cousin's most loyal ally. Is she up for the challenge? Several surprises await her. 
> RATED T+ 
> 
> SUPERMAN #37
> "SUPER SONS OF TOMORROW" part one! The four-part crossover between Superman, the Super Sons and the Teen Titans starts here! The Batman of Tomorrow travels to the present to prevent a cataclysmic disaster before it happens, revealing that Superboy will soon be responsible for the death of millions. But Superman will do anything to protect his son... and the Batman of Tomorrow is unwavering in his resolve to take down the Boy of Steel. Don't miss a clash of titanic proportion in the opening chapter of this game-changing story!
> RATED T 
> ...


Batman of tomorrow... This reminds me the KNIGHTS OF TOMORROW(Batman Brave and Bold).. With Dick Grayson as Batman and Damian as Robin... In the ending Damian is the new Batman..

.......... Ok.... I will wait for know if DAMIAN is that Batman, because for now I am not interested in nothing related with Damian that week, thanks supersons for that, maybe even in January I should wait for the end of your crossover..

----------


## dietrich

Remember this grownup Damian?

----------


## Katana500

when do you think Maya will should up again! I liked her friendship with Damian they played off each other well!

----------


## dietrich

> when do you think Maya will should up again! I liked her friendship with Damian they played off each other well!


Gleason keeps teasing her on his twitter so I hope soon. I wish they would keep building up his world instead of de-ageing other generations like the TT.

After Superman I thought for sure we would be seeing her once Supersons kicked in

----------


## adrikito

> Remember this grownup Damian?


I remember this... This adult versions inspired one FANON IMAGE of *You gained a sister.*.

dc maya sister.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> I remember this... This adult versions inspired one FANON IMAGE of *You gained a sister.*.
> 
> dc maya sister.jpg


This is nice adrikito

----------


## Alycat

I was really hoping Teen Titans would be Starfire or something. It's the book that I actually don't want a Damian focus in. I am excited to see some Damian and Kara interaction though.

----------


## dietrich

> I was really hoping Teen Titans would be Starfire or something. It's the book that I actually don't want a Damian focus in. I am excited to see some Damian and Kara interaction though.


With Percy at the helm that's looking like it's all we're going to be getting and with so many crossovers lord knows when the original 3 get any development.

A team book should feature all team members but since I like Damian more than star I can live with him stealing the spotlight but I don't know how much I trust Percy experimenting with Damian

----------


## Alycat

> With Percy at the helm that's looking like it's all we're going to be getting and with so many crossovers lord knows when the original 3 get any development.
> 
> A team book should feature all team members but since I like Damian more than star I can live with him stealing the spotlight but I don't know how much I trust Percy experimenting with Damian


That's the thing I don't trust Percy and I'm a fan of people on the  team. It sucks having so much focus on one character and justifying all those complaints before the book came out. Damian can be the star elsewhere for goodness sake.

----------


## adrikito

> when do you think Maya will should up again! I liked her friendship with Damian they played off each other well!


hmmmm...

https://twitter.com/patrick_gleason/...57087854116864

Wait for the end of rebirth, with gleason out of superman..

----------


## dietrich

> That's the thing I don't trust Percy and I'm a fan of people on the  team. It sucks having so much focus on one character and justifying all those complaints before the book came out. Damian can be the star elsewhere for goodness sake.


I hope I am proven wrong because stuff like this doesn't do anything to endear Damian to those who had those fears before the book started.He alo needs to flesh out the original 3 like he did he's doing for Jackson.
I'm not liking his BB and Star isn't being given much to do.

----------


## dietrich

> hmmmm...
> 
> https://twitter.com/patrick_gleason/...57087854116864
> 
> Wait for the end of rebirth, with gleason out of superman..


Cowpocalypse. !? Why do people ask him about Batcow that's not his Goliath is his creation

----------


## Alycat

> I hope I am proven wrong because stuff like this doesn't do anything to endear Damian to those who had those fears before the book started.He alo needs to flesh out the original 3 like he did he's doing for Jackson.
> I'm not liking his BB and Star isn't being given much to do.


His BB is so obnoxious. Like even above regular BB levels for me. Starfire might as well not exist. But back to the positives, a horrible small part of me ships Injustice Damian and Kara. I don't know whats wrong with me.

----------


## TheCape

> a horrible small part of me ships Injustice Damian and Kara. I don't know whats wrong with me.


You think than that is bad, there was a point when i shipped Damian and Steph (Damian being on legal age, of course) for a short amount of time, mostly because the idea of Damian following the same path of Dick Grayson and becoming interested in way older woman. Past me shame me sometimes  :Frown:

----------


## dietrich

> His BB is so obnoxious. Like even above regular BB levels for me. Starfire might as well not exist. But back to the positives, a horrible small part of me ships Injustice Damian and Kara. I don't know whats wrong with me.


Ha ha at least it's better than some ships out there  :Smile: 
I can't wait for their arc together but Injustice Damian isn't one of my favourites. Maybe the love of a good woman would endear me to him more. I really liked the few times in main DCU when those two worked together. I also liked Power Girl and Damian not in a shippy way but when he kicked his arse.

----------


## dietrich

> You think than that is bad, there was a point when i shipped Damian and Steph (Damian being on legal age, of course) for a short amount of time, mostly because the idea of Damian following the same path of Dick Grayson and becoming interested in way older woman. Past me shame me sometimes


You're not alone. I see that ship a lot.

----------


## Alycat

> You think than that is bad, there was a point when i shipped Damian and Steph (Damian being on legal age, of course) for a short amount of time, mostly because the idea of Damian following the same path of Dick Grayson and becoming interested in way older woman. Past me shame me sometimes


You are not alone with this one. Batgirl Steph/older Damian is surprisingly popular. People really like their interactions.




> Ha ha at least it's better than some ships out there 
> I can't wait for their arc together but Injustice Damian isn't one of my favourites. Maybe the love of a good woman would endear me to him more. I really liked the few times in main DCU when those two worked together. I also liked Power Girl and Damian not in a shippy way but when he kicked his arse.


Injustice Damian entertains me. Especially since everyone hates him.

----------


## WonderNight

> You think than that is bad, there was a point when i shipped Damian and Steph (Damian being on legal age, of course) for a short amount of time, mostly because the idea of Damian following the same path of Dick Grayson and becoming interested in way older woman. Past me shame me sometimes


well we all have our naughty ships. Hell I ship Steph/Dick (yes I'm evil) but damian and steph would be fun.

----------


## TheCape

> You're not alone. I see that ship a lot.





> You are not alone with this one. Batgirl Steph/older Damian is surprisingly popular. People really like their interactions.





> well we all have our naughty ships. Hell I ship Steph/Dick (yes I'm evil) but damian and steph would be fun.


It was a phase. I still have a sort of soft spot for it this days, thought. Partially because Bryan Q Miller is pretty much the reason of why i like Damian.

----------


## Fergus

> You are not alone with this one. Batgirl Steph/older Damian is surprisingly popular. People really like their interactions.
> 
> 
> 
> Injustice Damian entertains me. Especially since everyone hates him.


I like Injustice Damian not so much in Injustice 1 but right now hes one of my favourites. He's the only character in the whole series that's changed or grown beyond their original parameters.

----------


## KrustyKid

> I like Injustice Damian not so much in Injustice 1 but right now hes one of my favourites. *He's the only character in the whole series that's changed or grown beyond their original parameters*.


A big pointer for me as well. He has certainly developed.

----------


## fanfan13

> Injustice Damian entertains me. Especially since everyone hates him.


Lol I kinda get the tendency to like/support a character who receives a lot of hate  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> I like Injustice Damian not so much in Injustice 1 but right now hes one of my favourites. He's the only character in the whole series that's changed or grown beyond their original parameters.


This is true. I'm glad Tom is doing so much with him and I like the idea that he is the middle ground between two uncompromising extremes [Bats and Supes] but he is still my least favourite Damian. I like him but I like other Damian's much better even TT's Damian trumps him.
He is however getting better with each issue.

Injustice2 is one of the best comics coming out of DC right now. They should let Tom Taylor write for the game that would spice things up a bunch.

----------


## dietrich

> Lol I kinda get the tendency to like/support a character who receives a lot of hate


I tend that way too it's what got me into Duke. The unnecessary hate folks heaped on him.

----------


## dietrich

Unhand him

----------


## fanfan13

> Unhand him


I once thought Damian had a thing with older, blonde haired girls...

----------


## TheCape

> Lol I kinda get the tendency to like/support a character who receives a lot of hate*


Ironically, that's why i became fan of Tim, in the last 2 years.  :Smile: 




> I once thought Damian had a thing with older, blonde haired girls...


He has a thing for older women in general, just look what he said about Katana. :Big Grin:

----------


## adrikito

This kid(sorry, adolescent) was obsessed as a kid with the blondes.. Is strange that Emiko is not blonde..

*ABOUT INJUSTICE DAMIAN... KARA IS IN BATMAN/THE GOOD SIDE(the game), BAD LUCK, DAMIAN IS ALWAYS IN THE BAD SIDE HERE..*

Screen Shot 638.jpg

*ONLY FOR KARA*(AMAZING CHARACTER, THE BEST OF IN 2) I WANT SEE THE STORY OF ONE INJUSTICE 3..




> Unhand him


Maybe because I love Steph character I like this image.. Even if I saw this previosly..  Thanks Batgirl/Steph and Damian.. Thanks to this I know her.. Damn DC, erase Steph and Cass in N52..





> He has a thing for older women in general, just look what he said about Katana.


About Katana? I forget this..  :Confused: 


LOVE HATED CHARACTERS? SOMETIMES, Many times these characters are interesting.. I LOVE DAMIAN AND JASON(He died for his haters)..

----------


## dietrich

> Ironically, that's why i became fan of Tim, in the last 2 years.


I don't think Tim is hated that much more a fall from popularity but not hated. I'm not a fan but more I find him boring and his fans are not very nice [not all but a lot of his fans aren't nice to other Robin fans especially Damian fans]

----------


## dietrich

I don't yet know much about injustice Kara because we haven't seen her. I don't take into account the game because that's a world on to itself.
I liked Katana and Damian in lil Gotham but if I had to pick a partner for Damian it would be Mari or Chris Kent. I really like the hidden love hinted at in The Just but it also seems apt that Damian should end up with Dick Grayson's daughter whomever she may be.

----------


## TheCape

> I don't think Tim is hated that much more a fall from popularity but not hated. I'm not a fan but more I find him boring and his fans are not very nice [not all but a lot of his fans aren't nice to other Robin fans especially Damian fans]


Depends when you go around, althougth Damian probably beat him in that deparment.

----------


## KrustyKid

> *I don't think Tim is hated that much more a fall from popularity but not hated*. I'm not a fan but more I find him boring and his fans are not very nice [not all but a lot of his fans aren't nice to other Robin fans especially Damian fans]


I disagree with that point. I'd say there is some legit hate for the character, especially from the opening of the New-52. But it isn't anything huge anyway. What character doesn't have their haters? Even Batman himself isn't exempt from that.

Curious, what is everyone's favorite suit Damian has worn? (Batman suites and non canon ones included).

----------


## Fergus

> I disagree with that point. I'd say there is some legit hate for the character, especially from the opening of the New-52. But it isn't anything huge anyway. What character doesn't have their haters? Even Batman himself isn't exempt from that.
> 
> Curious, what is everyone's favorite suit Damian has worn? (Batman suites and non canon ones included).


That strip makes me laugh  :Smile:

----------


## KrustyKid

> That strip makes me laugh


It get's me every time, lol

----------


## Fergus

I love the Batman 666 look I like to believe it was the inspiration behind the Batman v superman desert scene

----------


## Alycat

> I don't yet know much about injustice Kara because we haven't seen her. I don't take into account the game because that's a world on to itself.
> I liked Katana and Damian in lil Gotham but if I had to pick a partner for Damian it would be Mari or Chris Kent. I really like the hidden love hinted at in The Just but it also seems apt that Damian should end up with Dick Grayson's daughter whomever she may be.


I don't think the Dick thing works anymore with their relationship that they have now.

----------


## Fergus

> It get's me every time, lol


And the fact that he rubs it in Damian is a bit of a shit.

----------


## KrustyKid

> I love the Batman 666 look I like to believe it was the inspiration behind the Batman v superman desert scene


Damian's Bat suit is top two for me, his original Robin suit holding the top spot. I love the jacket on his Bat suit!

----------


## Fergus

> Depends when you go around, althougth Damian probably beat him in that deparment.


Damian's got him beat because he is more widely known but Damian is also more loved.
Even Injustice Damian as hated as he is is also one of the most popular mains.

----------


## dietrich

For me it can only be



Talk about Avant-garde crime fighting I expect nothing less from Talia's kid. It's so over the top and unsuitable but also so styling.

His original Robin suit is my 2nd favourite.

The Batman suit from the Just is my favourite Batman suit. The lines are so clean and it's so modern



It's a better take on the 666 look

----------


## KrustyKid

> For me it can only be
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about Avant-garde crime fighting I expect nothing less from Talia's kid.
> His original Robin suit is my 2nd favourite


I have a soft spot for the Redbird suit. It's probably about fifth on my list. The shoulder armor(feathers) is a big plus for me.

----------


## dietrich

> I have a soft spot for the Redbird suit. It's probably about fifth on my list. The shoulder armor(feathers) is a big plus for me.


They look like feathers I always wondered who made that for him and the Batboy suit. Why did he have a RedBird costume lying around in the 1st place?

----------


## dietrich

> I disagree with that point. I'd say there is some legit hate for the character, especially from the opening of the New-52. But it isn't anything huge anyway. What character doesn't have their haters? Even Batman himself isn't exempt from that.


I mean compared to Batman, Damian, Jason or Duke

----------


## KrustyKid

> I mean compared to Batman, Damian, Jason or Duke


Given what the New-52 did to Tim, I'd put him right there with Jason. While Damian has his haters, I don't think it is as bad as the other two. Outside of Dick, I'd say Damian is the second most loved Robin(from casuals to hardcore fans). Grayson just seems to have far less people who vocally hate on him when compared to Damian. No surprise there, he's a hard guy to hate :Big Grin:

----------


## KrustyKid

> They look like feathers I always wondered who made that for him and the Batboy suit. Why did he have a RedBird costume lying around in the 1st place?


That's a really good question. I'd love to see Damian's Redbird outfit in animation some day. Especially him as Batman in action(bat coat and all).

----------


## Assam

> Damian's got him beat because he is more widely known but Damian is also more loved.


This is basically true from my experience. Besides Dick, he's  got the most people who love him, but he also has more haters than all other Robins. Wouldn't say he's more widely known than Tim though, at least to any meaningful degree.

----------


## fanfan13

> Curious, what is everyone's favorite suit Damian has worn? (Batman suites and non canon ones included).


my most fav robin suit is his original one. it is simple but still grand. meanwhile his current one has too many decorations for my taste, despite liking the design of the cape.

I like Batman 666 suit especially the high collar. I also like Damian's Demon Head costume in rebirth.




> Damian's got him beat because he is more widely known but Damian is also more loved.
> Even Injustice Damian as hated as he is is also one of the most popular mains.


Injustice Damian I think is the most hated version of Damian thus I'm surprised he is popular enough as a main.




> For me it can only be
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about Avant-garde crime fighting I expect nothing less from Talia's kid. It's so over the top and unsuitable but also so styling.
> 
> His original Robin suit is my 2nd favourite.


Damian's Redbird costume is my least favorite. it looks ridiculous to me and the excessive feathers are just a no.

----------


## fanfan13

> SUPERMAN #37
> "SUPER SONS OF TOMORROW" part one! The four-part crossover between Superman, the Super Sons and the Teen Titans starts here! The Batman of Tomorrow travels to the present to prevent a cataclysmic disaster before it happens, revealing that Superboy will soon be responsible for the death of millions. But Superman will do anything to protect his son... and the Batman of Tomorrow is unwavering in his resolve to take down the Boy of Steel. Don't miss a clash of titanic proportion in the opening chapter of this game-changing story!
> RATED T 
> 
> SUPER SONS #11
> "SUPER SONS OF TOMORROW" part two! The Super Sons are on the run after discovering Superboy's dark destiny. Will Robin be able to protect his friend from the Batman of Tomorrow?
> RATED T 
> 
> TEEN TITANS #15
> "SUPER SONS OF TOMORROW" part three! The Batman of Tomorrow reveals himself to the Teen Titans to recruit them to his cause. But the reunion gives way to the big question: is the life of an innocent child worth more than the lives of millions? It's the Teen Titans vs. the Super Sons in the battle you've been waiting for!


sm-cv37-copy-1020849.jpg

tomasi will write the whole crossover, includimg Teen Titans #15.

----------


## CPSparkles

> sm-cv37-copy-1020849.jpg
> 
> tomasi will write the whole crossover, includimg Teen Titans #15.


Oh that's good at least we'll get a decent BB

----------


## CPSparkles

> I disagree with that point. I'd say there is some legit hate for the character, especially from the opening of the New-52. But it isn't anything huge anyway. What character doesn't have their haters? Even Batman himself isn't exempt from that.
> 
> Curious, what is everyone's favorite suit Damian has worn? (Batman suites and non canon ones included).


I like his original Robin costume the best.
I like his 666 costume because it reminds me of Discowing  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

> His BB is so obnoxious. Like even above regular BB levels for me. Starfire might as well not exist. But back to the positives, a horrible small part of me ships Injustice Damian and Kara. I don't know whats wrong with me.





> You think than that is bad, there was a point when i shipped Damian and Steph (Damian being on legal age, of course) for a short amount of time, mostly because the idea of Damian following the same path of Dick Grayson and becoming interested in way older woman. Past me shame me sometimes


I like Damian and Maps or animated Damian an Raven. I also like him with Kara.

----------


## CPSparkles

> well we all have our naughty ships. Hell I ship Steph/Dick (yes I'm evil) but damian and steph would be fun.


Dick and Steph? that's new. I've not seen that before and Dick gets shipped with everyone. He's DC's shipping bike poor Dick.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Lol I kinda get the tendency to like/support a character who receives a lot of hate


While most characters I like are well liked I will admit that I joined this site because I wanted to reply to some Damian bashing. I wanted to support him normally I'm part of the silent majority.

----------


## CPSparkles

> For me it can only be
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about Avant-garde crime fighting I expect nothing less from Talia's kid. It's so over the top and unsuitable but also so styling.
> 
> His original Robin suit is my 2nd favourite.


I'm with fanfan on this Dietrich. This looks like something you'll see on Rupaul's drag race not on a crime fighter.
it's a bit grand.

----------


## dietrich

> sm-cv37-copy-1020849.jpg
> 
> tomasi will write the whole crossover, includimg Teen Titans #15.


This is good news i prefer Tomasi's take on the TT.
Also cool to see that the TT has 3 people of colour. Just occurred to me Jackson is a diversity double whammy.

----------


## dietrich

> I'm with fanfan on this Dietrich. This looks like something you'll see on Rupaul's drag race not on a crime fighter.
> it's a bit grand.


That's exactly why it's my favourite.

----------


## dietrich

> Dick and Steph? that's new. I've not seen that before and Dick gets shipped with everyone. He's DC's shipping bike poor Dick.


DC's shipping Bike?!! OH MY GOD.

----------


## dietrich

> That's a really good question. I'd love to see Damian's Redbird outfit in animation some day. Especially him as Batman in action(bat coat and all).


He packs for all eventualities  :Smile: 
whoever made them would be able to figure out his identity once they saw the news with the suits in action.
I always figured Alfred and Bruce made the Bat and Robin suits but they couldn't have made RedBird or Batboy

----------


## CPSparkles

> DC's shipping Bike?!! OH MY GOD.


well it's true he gets shipped with everyone. I've even seen Dick and Slade Wilson

----------


## dietrich

> well it's true he gets shipped with everyone. I've even seen Dick and Slade Wilson


I know but still Damn

----------


## CPSparkles

> He packs for all eventualities 
> whoever made them would be able to figure out his identity once they saw the news with the suits in action.
> I always figured Alfred and Bruce made the Bat and Robin suits but they couldn't have made RedBird or Batboy


Are the suits really made by Bruce and Alfred? that's impressive Alfred is a butler, a spy, a thespian and a costumire.

----------


## dietrich

> Are the suits really made by Bruce and Alfred? that's impressive Alfred is a butler, a spy, a thespian and a costumire.


Multi talented  :Smile:  Maybe Damian is also a costumire and banged those out himself.

----------


## fanfan13

> While most characters I like are well liked I will admit that *I joined this site because I wanted to reply to some Damian bashing.* I wanted to support him normally I'm part of the silent majority.


wow really? I joined because I wanted to interract with fellow Damian fans, esp those who have more knowledge about DCU in general

----------


## CPSparkles

> wow really? I joined because I wanted to interract with fellow Damian fans, esp those who have more knowledge about DCU in general


I've never felt the need to interact with other fans I normally just read the comics and look at forums but some comments here and on other forums ticked me off so I felt I should show some support though I can't bring myself to sign up to things like comicvine and such. They're far more toxic.

----------


## dietrich

Can't wit for the Super Sons vs Teen Titans. I take it the TT's get their arses handed to them.

----------


## dietrich

Super Sons #8

This “Planet of the Capes” arc is an exciting development for the Super Sons as they slowly learn to work together in these dangerous, tense situations that would challenge even their fathers. Robin and Superboy are beginning to become more of a formidable team as they are able to face high level threats together. Still, they have much to learn as Damian and Jon began to quarrel as soon as they hit the surface of the planet!

Both heroes to have to realize that they are much stronger together than they are apart. Jon needs Damian’s keen insight and strategic mind to guide him. Damian needs Jon’s abilities and raw powers if they hope to get off this planet. They need to learn from their father’s how to trust one another. Only then can they discover what the villain Kraklow is planning and what traps and creatures await them on this new planet. Will Jon get to return to his family? Will Damian reunite with the Teen Titans? Find out inside the pages of SUPER SONS #8!

----------


## dietrich



----------


## adrikito

DICK X STEPH? Never, he will dissapoint her someday..

WE HAVE ENOUGH *RED* in the batfamily.. I prefer Damian as GreenBird or something like that than RED again..





> You think than that is bad, there was a point when i shipped Damian and Steph (Damian being on legal age, of course) for a short amount of time, mostly because the idea of Damian following the same path of Dick Grayson and becoming interested in way older woman. Past me shame me sometimes


With 13 years(during many real years) he will end with older girls many times, sure..




> I've never felt the need to interact with other fans I normally just read the comics and look at forums but some comments here and on other forums ticked me off so I felt I should show some support though I can't bring myself to sign up to things like comicvine and such. They're far more toxic.


Thanks to comicvine I am here.. I made enemies easily.. ONLY BECAUSE I WAS FAN OF N52 SUPERMAN...

----------


## KrustyKid

> Dick and Steph? that's new. I've not seen that before* and Dick gets shipped with everyone*. He's DC's shipping bike poor Dick.


You don't lie, lol

----------


## Rac7d*



----------


## KrustyKid

> 


Now that is one awesome looking cover

----------


## adrikito

> 


So, one of Damian haters "Wally" is here as if nothing happened.. I hope see one cover with that Batman of tomorrow for know if he is Damian or not or I am not interested in this.

DAMNIT... ALWAYS THAT I SEE SOMETHING LIKE THAT IN ONE* SUPER.*. MY MEMORY RETURNS TO THE SUPER FLARE ERA..

----------


## dietrich

So speculation is that batman of Tomorrow is Dick I don't want this to be how Dick and Jon meet

----------


## dietrich

> So, one of Damian haters "Wally" is here as if nothing happened.. I hope see one cover with that Batman of tomorrow for know if he is Damian or not or I am not interested in this.
> 
> DAMNIT... ALWAYS THAT I SEE SOMETHING LIKE THAT.. MY MEMORY RETURNS TO THE SUPER FLARE ERA..


I never saw Wally as a Damian hater BB is the Damian hater.
I wonder who bankrolls the TT Damian or Batman?

----------


## Fergus

> Dick and Steph? that's new. I've not seen that before and Dick gets shipped with everyone. He's DC's shipping bike poor Dick.


Poor Dick Grayson too sexy and charming for his own good  :Smile:

----------


## adrikito

> I never saw Wally as a Damian hater BB is the Damian hater.
> I wonder who bankrolls the TT Damian or Batman?


I read the TT 13 solicitation and he will be worst than BB with Damian, sure..

*TT Damian appreciation*(without goliath mention)

Aqualad(he was helping Aqualad)
Starfire
Raven
Beast Boy (the hater)
Wally (I am out for Damian fault, I never made something wrong, all is his fault)

----------


## fanfan13

> So speculation is that batman of Tomorrow is Dick I don't want this to be how Dick and Jon meet


what? how come Batman of Tomorrow is Dick? where does this speculation come from?




> I never saw Wally as a Damian hater BB is the Damian hater.
> I wonder who bankrolls the TT Damian or Batman?


I'm sure the Tower was from Batman's money. The Jet also originally Batman's until modified by Damian. The rest I'm not so sure.

----------


## dietrich

> I read the TT 13 solicitation and he will be worst than BB with Damian, sure..
> 
> *TT Damian appreciation*(without goliath mention)
> 
> Aqualad(he was helping Aqualad)
> Starfire
> Raven
> Beast Boy (the hater)
> Wally (I am out for Damian fault, I never made something wrong, all is his fault)


I blame Percy, Lazarus and circumstances not Wally.
Percy decided to regress Damian, he and DC are the ones who decided to make it damiancentric just like new52 TT was the Tim show.
I blame Lazarus for Percy now having to deal with the fallout of the crossover.
I blame DC for all the endless crossovers that means the development of the others are pushed back
I blame Dc for not letting Priest have Damian at least then a both of them would be in a better book with a great writer.

Don't get me wrong I love Percy but this regressing and the whole Damian is a mirror of Emiko has really pissed me off.

Wally at least is better than Garfield.
Aqualad is the only member who is 10/10 right now.

----------


## dietrich

> what? how come Batman of Tomorrow is Dick? where does this speculation come from?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the Tower was from Batman's money. The Jet also originally Batman's until modified by Damian. The rest I'm not so sure.


https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/09...ossover-event/

Also would future Damian hunt and want to destroy Jon and would the TT join future Damian to destroy young Jon who they seem to like? The only person I see Starfire, Raven, Aqualad or KF siding with over kid Damian and kid Jon is Dick Grayson.

----------


## adrikito

> Aqualad is the only member who is 10/10 right now.


You are right in this.. Starfire and Raven need one saga soon or they will continue as secondary characters..

----------


## Godlike13

Im guessing the Batman of tomorrow is Damian.

----------


## Fergus

> Im guessing the Batman of tomorrow is Damian.


That's my guess too

----------


## Fergus

So the evil Batmen are Bruce's worst nightmares collected and made real by the Bat God. looking forward to Damian  and Dick having to deal with their father's worst fears come to life.

And the Joker Robin is Damian. I always thought he was one of the chained robins but appears not. I hope Damian gets to rumble with his twin. Looks like he will since his dad just asked him to step up.



I guess the fourth chained up Robin is Duke.

----------


## adrikito

> And the Joker Robin is Damian. I always thought he was one of the chained robins but appears not. I hope Damian gets to rumble with his twin. Looks like he will since his dad just asked him to step up.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the fourth chained up Robin is Duke.


That R of this Joker Robin reminds me WE ARE ROBIN....

----------


## pansy

anyone reading Gotham garage? bad bat custome similar  of Damian.

----------


## Fergus

> anyone reading Gotham garage? bad bat custome similar  of Damian.


No not reading which Damian costume is it similar to? The 666?

----------


## Fergus

What are those evil Robins anyway because look at Joker Damian's feet.

----------


## Fergus

> That R of this Joker Robin reminds me WE ARE ROBIN....


It sure does. I like the Hood, nice touch

----------


## pansy

> No not reading which Damian costume is it similar to? The 666?


yep. and of course he is evil.
Capturarapturar.jpg

----------


## fanfan13

> yep. and of course he is evil.
> Capturarapturar.jpg


woah if Batman of Tomorrow looks like that it will be so badass. I dig it!

----------


## fanfan13

> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/09...ossover-event/
> 
> Also would future Damian hunt and want to destroy Jon and would the TT join future Damian to destroy young Jon who they seem to like? The only person I see Starfire, Raven, Aqualad or KF siding with over kid Damian and kid Jon is Dick Grayson.


I'm still convinced it's Damian, but ugh your argument makes sense too. Can't wait for Batman of Tomorrow and SS vs TT. Are other covers for this crossover revealed already yet?

----------


## Fergus

> yep. and of course he is evil.
> Capturarapturar.jpg


Yes it is Damian inspired. 1st Batman v Superman now Gotham Garage. Nice. 
There's also this.




With the styling of the styling and tone of the book a cape wouldn't have worked.
Is this book any good? I'm planning on getting the issue that features Dick.

----------


## Fergus

> The things that even with Damian as the central character, shouldn't he be more interested in the background of his sister and of the other Batman?
> 
> And it is also strange that, that if the new batman is Jason, that they didn't do any flashbacks to his time as Robin sofar. And established more about him as just dropping his name.
> 
> Btw. is anything known about how long this series will go on?


Maybe once the dust settles on this Alfred issue we'll get to find out more. But once we leave the Ra's story we might not come back there's so much to juggle. Where's deadman? That should be a big story too but they just left it hanging.

----------


## dietrich

> So the evil Batmen are Bruce's worst nightmares collected and made real by the Bat God. looking forward to Damian  and Dick having to deal with their father's worst fears come to life.
> 
> And the Joker Robin is Damian. I always thought he was one of the chained robins but appears not. I hope Damian gets to rumble with his twin. Looks like he will since his dad just asked him to step up.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the fourth chained up Robin is Duke.


One of these things is not not like the others I totally missed the Hood, the fact that he is unchained meaning this is the 1st time we see him [he wasn't part of the promotional art], his clothes and hair are different.

Ollie commented on Damian's abnormal devotion to his father - evil Bats called him my most devoted son.

I always thought the four were all the robin but based on Dick Grayson with elements of Jason. Either way bring on Nightwing where hopefully Damian meets him.

----------


## dietrich

@ fregus saw your post on the DC thread about last minute changes. I believe you are correct but still off. The last mintue changes to me is the inclusion of the chained Robins. 

Originally there was only one unchained Robin remember

----------


## dietrich

> Yes it is Damian inspired. 1st Batman v Superman now Gotham Garage. Nice. 
> There's also this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the styling of the styling and tone of the book a cape wouldn't have worked.
> Is this book any good? I'm planning on getting the issue that features Dick.


That's a sweet toy

----------


## Rac7d*

So damian wayne is going to forever be resposible for the death of legacy chracter The orignal Wally West. He's not even gonna be made to feel guilty about it is he

----------


## dietrich

If Wally is really dead then Damian should be made to feel guilty. Why did DC bring Wally back just to kill and screw Damian? It makes no sense the only one who was supposed to benefit from this was Deathstroke. This whole cross over was to big him up and it didn't work instead 2 good characters were f***ed.

I feel for Wally West fans looks like Atlanta was right. It'll bring more hate for Damian but I'm confident he will come through.
One part of me doesn't want it to be brushed aside but another part of me feels like it was so OOC it wasn't really Damian so kind of unfair to punish a character for something so grossly out of character.

It kind of sick that Priest used the same method as Tomasi did with Nobody. A scene that meant so much and changed so much to undo that for the benefit of Slade. 
Damian would never do what Priest had him do.

----------


## CPSparkles

Saw this *TRUE DAMIAN WAYNE FACTS* on reddit

Damian Wayne is basically step away from dating the Devil.

Damian Wayne is the true son of Lego Batman.

Damian Wayne is determined to be better Robin than all the Robins before him. So easily succeeded in being a bigger dick than Grayson.

Damian Wayne doesn't do teams... he collects them.

If Damian Wayne says there is a meeting, youl'll be there. Even if you didn't hear the invitation. (you didn't)

The only reason why Justice League members can sleep is because they think Damian Wayne doesn't have an access to the Watchtower.

Damian Wayne has the greatest catchphrase of all time: "TT"

While Bruce Wayne is the world's greatest detective, Damian Wayne is the world's greatest kidnapper.

They really cracked me up.

----------


## CPSparkles

> So damian wayne is going to forever be resposible for the death of legacy chracter The orignal Wally West. He's not even gonna be made to feel guilty about it is he


I don't believe this is permanent why would they bring him back have him do nothing then kill him.

If it sticks then it's clear whoever's calling the shots at DC doesn't like both characters and proves that the whole biological son thing that has so many fan feathers ruffled amounts to exactly bobkins.

----------


## CPSparkles

> One of these things is not not like the others I totally missed the Hood, the fact that he is unchained meaning this is the 1st time we see him [he wasn't part of the promotional art], his clothes and hair are different.
> 
> Ollie commented on Damian's abnormal devotion to his father - evil Bats called him my most devoted son.
> 
> I always thought the four were all the robin but based on Dick Grayson with elements of Jason. Either way bring on Nightwing where hopefully Damian meets him.


One of them really isn't. I thought they were based on Dick but representative of all Robins.
Jason fans think they're Jason. There's an article that theorises it's Jason though that article doesn't mention the one that is not like the others.

I don't think it matters though I'm looking forward to seeing what the "most devoted son" is going to do o our team of heroes.

----------


## dietrich

> One of them really isn't. I thought they were based on Dick but representative of all Robins.
> Jason fans think they're Jason. There's an article that theorises it's Jason though that article doesn't mention the one that is not like the others.
> 
> I don't think it matters though I'm looking forward to seeing what the "most devoted son" is going to do o our team of heroes.


People love seeing their favourites. You are correct it doesn't matter who they are but they become 50% more interesting to me if Damian is represented. That's just natural.

----------


## dietrich

> Saw this *TRUE DAMIAN WAYNE FACTS* on reddit
> 
> Damian Wayne is basically step away from dating the Devil.
> 
> Damian Wayne is the true son of Lego Batman.
> 
> Damian Wayne is determined to be better Robin than all the Robins before him. So easily succeeded in being a bigger dick than Grayson.
> 
> Damian Wayne doesn't do teams... he collects them.
> ...


That's pretty funny.

----------


## dietrich

by Parparde!

----------


## adrikito

> Saw this *TRUE DAMIAN WAYNE FACTS* on reddit
> 
> Damian Wayne is basically step away from dating the Devil.
> 
> Damian Wayne is the true son of Lego Batman.
> 
> Damian Wayne is determined to be better Robin than all the Robins before him. So easily succeeded in being a bigger dick than Grayson.
> 
> Damian Wayne doesn't do teams... he collects them.
> ...


Some of these comments are funny...

----------


## Aioros22

> People love seeing their favourites. You are correct it doesn't matter who they are but they become 50% more interesting to me if Damian is represented. That's just natural.


Eh, not sure Jason fans are supposed to enjoy it like a favorite thing but so far it`s pretty clear as far as Snyder is concerned. I think he has tagged an article on Twitter about the all being Jason theory (unless I`m mistaken, I`ve read it in the Red Hood thread) and that Metal panel with the "crow" and "bar" pun is really on the nose. Cue in an upcoing cover as well that I shared from twitter in the same thread. 

That said, to make it clear, the artwork in both Metal and TT is _not_ 100% the same since in Titans, the look alike twins look have slightly different outfits to keep it vague and that 5th is a clear mirror Damian that is not presented in preview shots and Metal thus far.

----------


## dietrich

> Eh, not sure Jason fans are supposed to enjoy it like a favorite thing but so far it`s pretty clear as far as Snyder is concerned. I think he has tagged an article on Twitter about the all being Jason theory (unless I`m mistaken, I`ve read it in the Red Hood thread) and that Metal panel with the "crow" and "bar" pun is really on the nose. Cue in an upcoing cover as well that I shared from twitter in the same thread. 
> 
> That said, to make it clear, the artwork in both Metal and TT is _not_ 100% the same since in Titans, the look alike twins look have slightly different outfits to keep it vague and that 5th is a clear mirror Damian that is not presented in preview shots and Metal thus far.


I wasn't aware Synder said they weren't representative of all the Robins just Jason. Do you have a source cos it seems silly to have 4 Jasons and 1 Damian. Seems more likely all the male robins would be represented since they have the right number.

----------


## Aioros22

He hasn`t come out and say it, he`s playing the hints game. This is the post where he shares an article about the all-Jason theory

https://twitter.com/Ssnyder1835/stat...89435851657216
https://www.polygon.com/comics/2017/...hs-robins-crow

In a later post when someone asks if they`re supposed to be dark mirrors of Dick, Jason and Tim he only gives the proverbial "you`ll see, keep tuned" reply. If you ask what _my_ theory is with what we got so far, they`re all Jason from maybe different realities collected by Sauron. Snyder, like Morrison, isn`t above going Meta (in Morrison`s case with making Jason break the 4th Wall and being aware "we" - represented by the civies audience/voters in the story" are the real sadistic Jokers that ruined his life, that like the Comedian figured out, the narative is all one big joke). 

Not to be confused with how Morrison later uses Jason/Wingman in BatmanInc, that one is straighforward storytelling, not meta commentary.

----------


## dietrich

> He hasn`t come out and say it, he`s playing the hints game. This is the post where he shares an article about the all-Jason theory
> 
> https://twitter.com/Ssnyder1835/stat...89435851657216
> https://www.polygon.com/comics/2017/...hs-robins-crow
> 
> In a later post when someone asks if they`re supposed to be dark mirrors of Dick, Jason and Tim he only gives the proverbial "you`ll see, keep tuned" reply. If you ask what _my_ theory is with what we got so far, they`re all Jason from maybe different realities collected by Sauron. Snyder, like Morrison, isn`t above going Meta (in Morrison`s case with making Jason break the 4th Wall and being aware "we" - represented by the civies audience/voters in the story" are the real sadistic Jokers that ruined his life, that like the Comedian figured out, the narative is all one big joke). 
> 
> Not to be confused with how Morrison later uses Jason/Wingman in BatmanInc, that one is straighforward storytelling, not meta commentary.


Well Synder is something of a Morrison fanboy and cool article but it kind off seems daft to 5 duplicates and only have 2 of the boys represented when you could have all of them collected.

The twitter answer only confirms why they say crow which was pretty self explanatory it doesn't mean they are Jason. Also Synder already confirmed that this is a Bruce Wayne who had killed the Joker and then became the next Joker. So again yeah this is what you get when you mix Bruce and Joker.

I think this is Dick, Jason, Tim , Damian and Duke the Crow and Bar is a ref to Jason's death by Crowbar at the hands of Joker.

----------


## Aahz

> People love seeing their favourites. You are correct it doesn't matter who they are but they become 50% more interesting to me if Damian is represented. That's just natural.


When I hear that one of the Batman writers is writing my favourite (Jason), I'm just extremely concerned not the slightest bit excited.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I don't believe this is permanent why would they bring him back have him do nothing then kill him.
> 
> If it sticks then it's clear whoever's calling the shots at DC doesn't like both characters and proves that the whole biological son thing that has so many fan feathers ruffled amounts to exactly bobkins.





> If Wally is really dead then Damian should be made to feel guilty. Why did DC bring Wally back just to kill and screw Damian? It makes no sense the only one who was supposed to benefit from this was Deathstroke. This whole cross over was to big him up and it didn't work instead 2 good characters were f***ed.
> 
> I feel for Wally West fans looks like Atlanta was right. It'll bring more hate for Damian but I'm confident he will come through.
> One part of me doesn't want it to be brushed aside but another part of me feels like it was so OOC it wasn't really Damian so kind of unfair to punish a character for something so grossly out of character.
> 
> It kind of sick that Priest used the same method as Tomasi did with Nobody. A scene that meant so much and changed so much to undo that for the benefit of Slade. 
> Damian would never do what Priest had him do.


But we as fans or even on fans can't ignore it. This wasnt like that weird Harley quinn orgin issue where she uncharistically blows up 100k small children. I could forget that becasue the whole book made no sense to her history and added nothing to the tie in it was suppose to be apart of. But lazarus contract is part of their history now, they refer back to it, his actions happned. So for him to be waived of this matter would be a complete disservice to everything Dmain has done until now, 





> I don't believe this is permanent why would they bring him back have him do nothing then kill him.
> 
> If it sticks then it's clear whoever's calling the shots at DC doesn't like both characters and proves that the whole biological son thing that has so many fan feathers ruffled amounts to exactly bobkins.


It doesnt matter if he comes back. If he dead and in a grave then he died, and it Damian is responisble

----------


## adrikito

I saw this in *Superman 30* however I saw the DEFEATED characters today because I was more focused in the chapter, this was in Superman fears(thanks to Sinestro) but are vision apparently.... Look the "FUTURE" of Damian:



You can see one team with Robin, Aqualad, Ravager, Miss Martian and Blue Bettle.. and Superboy, of course..

Maybe this is a future *Young Justice team*(the animated will return soon).. Or almost all the current team(except Aqualad) will leave the Teen Titans, something strange..


Seems that Aqualad is a good friend, I wasn´t wrong putting him the first in TT Damian appreciation... In another team with Damian sensei..

----------


## dietrich

> When I hear that one of the Batman writers is writing my favourite (Jason), I'm just extremely concerned not the slightest bit excited.


I think favourable showings are implied. Sure I don't want Synder and King touching Jason just like I don't want King touching Damian but here I quite like the Jason references in the evil Robins and I think a lot of Jason fans would.

----------


## dietrich

> But we as fans or even on fans can't ignore it. This wasnt like that weird Harley quinn orgin issue where she uncharistically blows up 100k small children. I could forget that becasue the whole book made no sense to her history and added nothing to the tie in it was suppose to be apart of. But lazarus contract is part of their history now, they refer back to it, his actions happned. So for him to be waived of this matter would be a complete disservice to everything Dmain has done until now, 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt matter if he comes back. If he dead and in a grave then he died, and it Damian is responisble


I get that but i can't help how I feel it's a sorry situation and it was oCC. Damian didn't kill him for the sake of it he did it to save the world and then this happened. Don't know how you can ever really hold Damian responsible. He cant go to Jail, The Superhero Community isn't going to exile him. It's sad but in all likelihood because of the title this happened in and because of the way the DCU is all this will likely just end in Titans. A book Damian isn't even in so how can he be held responsible.

Unless Percy is willing to derail his story for this or unless they want to feature Damian in Titans I don't know what can be done.

I as a fan will remember it as that OCC moment and feel awful for Wally fans but I'm sorry I don't blame Damian.

----------


## dietrich

> I saw this(Superman 30) but I saw the DEFEATED characters today(this image was about superman fears)... Look the "FUTURE" of Damian:
> 
> 
> 
> You can see Robin, Aqualad, Ravager, Miss Martian and Blue Bettle.. 
> 
> Maybe this is a future *Young Justice..*(the animated will return soon).. This is another Superman vision(make for Sinestro) apparently..
> 
> Seems that Aqualad is a good friend, I wasn´t wrong putting him the first in TT Damian appreciation... In another team with Damian sensei..


Well maybe this is the fallout from Wally and Lazarus. the original 3 and NuWally quit or Damian gets kicked off TT Aqualad goes with him and they start Young Justice with Rose, Blue, Jon and whoever the other person is.

----------


## TheCape

> Damian's got him beat because he is more widely known but Damian is also more loved.


He is the Sasuke Uchiha of the batfamily  :Smile:

----------


## Aioros22

> Well Synder is something of a Morrison fanboy and cool article but it kind off seems daft to 5 duplicates and only have 2 of the boys represented when you could have all of them collected.
> 
> The twitter answer only confirms why they say crow which was pretty self explanatory it doesn't mean they are Jason. Also Synder already confirmed that this is a Bruce Wayne who had killed the Joker and then became the next Joker. So again yeah this is what you get when you mix Bruce and Joker.
> 
> I think this is Dick, Jason, Tim , Damian and Duke the Crow and Bar is a ref to Jason's death by Crowbar at the hands of Joker.


Yeah, logically they would all be mirrors of each, that`s what everyone is expecting. The kicker is that the ones who look alike all mutter the same Jason reference. It`s wait and see for now. 

Even more disturbing if this is Bruce being Sauron after devouring Joker (methaporically) going around looking and snatchig candidates for the boy he lost like Peter Pan and shape them all the while having a son of his own that tries to be him. We`re not even sure if Snyder is even doing anything with the 5th yet.

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah, logically they would all be mirrors of each, that`s what everyone is expecting. The kicker is that the ones who look alike all mutter the same Jason reference. It`s wait and see for now. 
> 
> Even more disturbing if this is Bruce being Sauron after devouring Joker (methaporically) going around looking and snatchig candidates for the boy he lost like Peter Pan and shape them all the while having a son of his own that tries to be him. We`re not even sure if Snyder is even doing anything with the 5th yet.


I don't expect Synder to do much with the 5th or any of the robins [besides basic bones of an origin]  since this is a JL story but I hope he gives us something memorable with this Batman. he said he was his favourite creation ever and my favourite of the evil batmen so here's hoping we get a truly crazy special story.

----------


## fanfan13

> So damian wayne is going to forever be resposible for the death of legacy chracter The orignal Wally West. He's not even gonna be made to feel guilty about it is he


Ugh I hate it. I stop reading Titans several issues ago. So Wally is dead? And they blame Damian for it? It's so unfair...




> I get that but i can't help how I feel it's a sorry situation and it was oCC. Damian didn't kill him for the sake of it he did it to save the world and then this happened. Don't know how you can ever really hold Damian responsible. He cant go to Jail, The Superhero Community isn't going to exile him. It's sad but in all likelihood because of the title this happened in and because of the way the DCU is all this will likely just end in Titans. A book Damian isn't even in so how can he be held responsible.
> 
> Unless Percy is willing to derail his story for this or unless they want to feature Damian in Titans I don't know what can be done.
> 
> I as a fan will remember it as that OCC moment and feel awful for Wally fans but I'm sorry I don't blame Damian.


I agree with dietrich. I think they will make Damian responsible only for firing NuWally rather than impairing Wally because NuWally is in Teen Titans, a book Damian is actually in (and even I am afraid to read how Percy will write it). Unless they have Damian also deals with it in TT or have Damian be brought into Titans book and let him face the issue directly. It's unfair for both Wally and Damian fans. I will forever hold grudge at the way Priest used Damian without any subtlety (very OOC) in that scene and the way Abnett developed the aftermath.

Plus I wonder what kind of responsibility Wally fans want Damian to take? Is expressing guilty and saying sorry enough? Of course I would love to read a scene where Damian has a "heart to heart" with Wally about it but I don't think it will happen.

----------


## fanfan13

> I saw this in *Superman 30* however I saw the DEFEATED characters today because I was more focused in the chapter, this was in Superman fears(thanks to Sinestro) but are vision apparently.... Look the "FUTURE" of Damian:
> 
> 
> 
> You can see one team with Robin, Aqualad, Ravager, Miss Martian and Blue Bettle.. and Superboy, of course..
> 
> Maybe this is a future *Young Justice team*(the animated will return soon).. Or almost all the current team(except Aqualad) will leave the Teen Titans, something strange..
> 
> 
> Seems that Aqualad is a good friend, I wasn´t wrong putting him the first in TT Damian appreciation... In another team with Damian sensei..


This is the first time I see this scene... is it a preview for upcoming Superman issue?

edit: oh wait no I remember. But isn't this just a what-if scene that scares Superman the most, not really the future?
Although yeah what an unusual team up that is. Superboy, Aqualad, Robin, Blue Beetle, the green person (Miss Martian?), and Ravager. I wonder if there is a certain meaning behind it.

----------


## fanfan13

> I don't expect Synder to do much with the 5th or any of the robins [besides basic bones of an origin]  since this is a JL story but I hope he gives us something memorable with this Batman. he said he was his favourite creation ever and my favourite of the evil batmen so here's hoping we get a truly crazy special story.


I think the Joker-Robin hybrid will only be dealt with in Gotham Resistance storyline. And perhaps also in the Batman Who Laughs one-shot?

----------


## dietrich

> I think the Joker-Robin hybrid will only be dealt with in Gotham Resistance storyline. And perhaps also in the Batman Who Laughs one-shot?


Yeah that's what i think. I wonder how how he will do in light of the whole Damian reminds him of his son. The 5th looks older like a teen so he might be more comfortable.

----------


## dietrich

> This is the first time I see this scene... is it a preview for upcoming Superman issue?
> 
> edit: oh wait no I remember. But isn't this just a what-if scene that scares Superman the most, not really the future?
> Although yeah what an unusual team up that is. Superboy, Aqualad, Robin, Blue Beetle, the green person (Miss Martian?), and Ravager. I wonder if there is a certain meaning behind it.


Yeah it's from a Superman vision but the Super books also gave us a Vision of the batman of Tomorrow months ago which I forgot about [and yes it's Damian] so if that coming true then I can see this coming true. Though more a case of Damian leaving the group or both sides deciding to part ways.

----------


## dietrich

@fanfan yeah Wally is dead but no they're not blaming Damian.

----------


## dietrich

> Ugh I hate it. I stop reading Titans several issues ago. So Wally is dead? And they blame Damian for it? It's so unfair...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with dietrich. I think they will make Damian responsible only for firing NuWally rather than impairing Wally because NuWally is in Teen Titans, a book Damian is actually in (and even I am afraid to read how Percy will write it). Unless they have Damian also deals with it in TT or have Damian be brought into Titans book and let him face the issue directly. It's unfair for both Wally and Damian fans. I will forever hold grudge at the way Priest used Damian without any subtlety (very OOC) in that scene and the way Abnett developed the aftermath.
> 
> Plus I wonder what kind of responsibility Wally fans want Damian to take? Is expressing guilty and saying sorry enough? Of course I would love to read a scene where Damian has a "heart to heart" with Wally about it but I don't think it will happen.


You know after rereading that crossover how many times I've grown to appreciate it and even like it. I'm pissed the aftermath played out how it did but I'm still loving Priest's Deathstroke and I'm planning on picking up JL.

----------


## adrikito

> Well maybe this is the fallout from Wally and Lazarus. the original 3 and NuWally quit or Damian gets kicked off TT Aqualad goes with him and they start Young Justice with Rose, Blue, Jon and whoever the other person is.


MISS MARTIAN.. She is niece of Martian Manhunter... and Kon-el girlfriend in *Young Justice*..

The image and the idea of one Yjustice are of *Superlad93* in Superman December Solicitations, I was focused in the chapter for see them, this was the first time that I see the defeated team in the image.. *Fergus* know that..

Unfortunately Maya is not here, again..  :Mad: 




> This might be me doing my chicken little impression, but I'm starting to think my theory of Damian breaking away from the Titans and starting Young Justice with Jon might see its embers in the "Sons of Tomorrow" arc. 
> 
> I mean, after the Teen Titans apparently agree to hunt down Jon for a crime he hasn't even done yet I have to imagine Damian won't just be cool with them after. And this will have been something that's been building even since the circumstances that created the new Teen Titans, and the crossover where Dick and the Titans pulled rank on Damian. If Damian elects to leave after I feel like the rest of the team might feel strange staying in the tower Damian payed for. Then after the obligatory final few arcs oh wouldn't you know it, it's 2019 already and Young Justice and the live action Titans are on the DC streaming platform. Seem like a good time to fold the two titans books into one (thus bring Nightwing, Starfire, and a considerably younger Raven together in both comics and TV. Funny how that works out, right?) and put out a Young Justice book. 
> 
> Also not sure if anyone has pointed it out yet, but Clark's worst fears totally called Jon going bad and even the fact that the Teen Titans would be involved. Though, aside from Damian (firmly inserted into a wall in the background) we have 3 members who aren't current Teen Titans, so that's interesting. 
> 
> 
> 
> This does make Clark's one off adventure a bit more thematically hefty, but it also has the unfortunate side effect of truing into precognition. With that in mind, are we to assume that Lois will have to battle the big C in the future. I started the whole "Lex will totally get cancer in Doomsday Clock" based of a picture of an x-ray and Johns' ominous "somebody's sick" comment, but based off this am I to assume that it may be Lois if anyone at all is getting "sick?"
> ...

----------


## CPSparkles

> MISS MARTIAN.. She is niece of Martian Manhunter... and Kon-el girlfriend in *Young Justice*..
> 
> The image and the idea of one Yjustice are of *Superlad93* in Superman December Solicitations, I was focused in the chapter for see them, this was the first time that I see the defeated team in the image.. *Fergus* know that..
> 
> Unfortunately Maya is not here, again..


I remember this scene. Good one Tomasi. A man with a plan I see.
A Batsy, A Super, An Aqua-dude, A Martian and a Ravager. This looks and sounds more like a junior JL so I can sorta understand why Maya isn't here though I would rather her over Miss Martian.

----------


## adrikito

> I remember this scene. Good one Tomasi. A man with a plan I see.
> A Batsy, A Super, An Aqua-dude, A Martian and a Ravager. This looks and sounds more like a junior JL so I can sorta understand why Maya isn't here though I would rather her over Miss Martian.


*I prefer her too...*

Like Aqualad, Miss Martian was planned one time for members of the TT... I remember another members like Wondergirl... We talked about that:

http://community.comicbookresources....titans-members

speedmars.jpg

The Source:

https://www.newsarama.com/31726-form...l-designs.html

HORRIBLE HAIR for Miss Martian.. The Speedy girl replaced for Emiko..

----------


## CPSparkles

> Like Aqualad Miss Martian was planned one time for members of the TT... Look this, I don´t remember the source, but I remember another members like Wondergirl... The people here talked about that:
> 
> http://community.comicbookresources....titans-members
> 
> speedmars.jpg
> 
> HORRIBLE HAIR.. The Speedy girl replaced for Emiko..


Oh gosh yeah I remember these Jonboy Meyers drawings. I lie Miss M's mohawk but YJ made me dislike the character.

----------


## CPSparkles

CBR did a collection of sick batfamily burns I could think of sicker and better but the Damian moments are nice and nostalgic. It's all nostalgic really and I'm aware it's not about Damian but I put here because if Damian bits.

Great Dick Grayson moments too and you know how much I love those two  :Smile: 

http://www.cbr.com/batman-sick-burns/

----------


## adrikito

> CBR did a collection of sick batfamily burns I could think of sicker and better but the Damian moments are nice and nostalgic. It's all nostalgic really and I'm aware it's not about Damian but I put here because if Damian bits.
> 
> Great Dick Grayson moments too and you know how much I love those two 
> 
> http://www.cbr.com/batman-sick-burns/


Damian post-Resurrection 2 times..

----------


## fanfan13

> MISS MARTIAN.. She is niece of Martian Manhunter... and Kon-el girlfriend in *Young Justice*..
> 
> The image and the idea of one Yjustice are of *Superlad93* in Superman December Solicitations, I was focused in the chapter for see them, this was the first time that I see the defeated team in the image.. *Fergus* know that..
> 
> Unfortunately Maya is not here, again..


Oh my God, it makes sense in a way. Given the Titans circumstances and how carefully planned Superman issues have been so far, what Superlad said might have been the truth and that Supes' fear might have been a premonition of the near future. Kudos to Superlad, he's so full of ideas, I've liked most of his pitches about Jon in particular.

Very, very interesting. Superboy, Robin, Aqualad, Blue Bettle, Miss Martian, Ravager... hmm.




> CBR did a collection of sick batfamily burns I could think of sicker and better but the Damian moments are nice and nostalgic. It's all nostalgic really and I'm aware it's not about Damian but I put here because if Damian bits.
> 
> Great Dick Grayson moments too and you know how much I love those two 
> 
> http://www.cbr.com/batman-sick-burns/


I will check this out!

----------


## CPSparkles

> But we as fans or even on fans can't ignore it. This wasnt like that weird Harley quinn orgin issue where she uncharistically blows up 100k small children. I could forget that becasue the whole book made no sense to her history and added nothing to the tie in it was suppose to be apart of. But lazarus contract is part of their history now, they refer back to it, his actions happned. So for him to be waived of this matter would be a complete disservice to everything Dmain has done until now, 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt matter if he comes back. If he dead and in a grave then he died, and it Damian is responisble


Then so much for the whole Damian getting special treatment because of his biology argument. Responsible for the death of a beloved character that's some special treatment.

Yeah he is indirectly responsible but I doubt it will get addressed because like Dietrich said Damian isn't a Titans cast member, he's interacted with Batman since the crossover and nothing was brought up. Looking at solicits it doesn't look like any writer is picking it up.

DC is rubbish at Character management.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Oh my God, it makes sense in a way. Given the Titans circumstances and how carefully planned Superman issues have been so far, what Superlad said might have been the truth and that Supes' fear might have been a premonition of the near future. Kudos to Superlad, he's so full of ideas, I've liked most of his pitches about Jon in particular.
> 
> Very, very interesting. Superboy, Robin, Aqualad, Blue Bettle, Miss Martian, Ravager... hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> I will check this out!


While you are there fanfan also check out   http://www.cbr.com/teen-titans-batma...obin-identity/

It's about the main Robin.

----------


## adrikito

> While you are there fanfan also check out   http://www.cbr.com/teen-titans-batma...obin-identity/
> 
> It's about the main Robin.


Thank you.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Thank you.


My pleasure  :Smile:

----------


## Godlike13

> Then so much for the whole Damian getting special treatment because of his biology argument. Responsible for the death of a beloved character that's some special treatment.
> 
> Yeah he is indirectly responsible but I doubt it will get addressed because like Dietrich said Damian isn't a Titans cast member, he's interacted with Batman since the crossover and nothing was brought up. Looking at solicits it doesn't look like any writer is picking it up.
> 
> DC is rubbish at Character management.


Its not Damian's fault, its Dick's. He just stood there and let Damian heart punch Wally, and now Wally died because he couldn't hold his own against Mal Duncan. Someone at DC should really do something about Titans. They want Dick to be at the center of all their Titans plans outside of comics, yet they are letting that book portray Dick as a terrible leader and as a weak unskilled superhero in general.

----------


## Aioros22

> Yeah that's what i think. I wonder how how he will do in light of the whole Damian reminds him of his son. The 5th looks older like a teen so he might be more comfortable.


True enough, Snyder remarked he will touch upon Sauron and his puppies in the One Shot, It`s supposed to be the the origin story from the looks of it.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Its not Damian's fault, its Dick's. He just stood there and let Damian heart punch Wally, and now Wally died because he couldn't hold his own against Mal Duncan. Someone at DC should really do something about Titans. They want Dick to be at the center of all their Titans plans outside of comics, yet they are letting that book portray Dick as a terrible leader and as a weak unskilled superhero in general.


Nah Dick isn't responsible for Damian's actions nor is he for Wally's but most of all it the writer and editors fault. Ultimately the decision to kill a character like Wally only comes from high above.
Someone high up or the writer decided to do just like someone approved TLC. I do agree that DC needs to handle their characters better. Their lack of care and short term vision is astonishing. 

Dick has been wasted on Titans. When fans who watch the upcoming show go looking for the comic that's the rubbish they'll find.

----------


## pansy

*BATMAN/TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES II #1*
Written by JAMES TYNION IV
Art and cover FREDDIE E. WILLIAMS II
Variant cover by KEVIN EASTMAN
The team behind the smash-hit crossover series is back to reunite the Dark Knight and the Heroes in a Half-Shell. When Donatello goes looking for a new mentor to help him improve his fighting skills, he opens a doorway to another reality, hoping to summon the Turtles one-time ally, Batman. But instead, he gets sent to Gotham City and someone else comes through the open portalBane! Suddenly, theres a new gang boss in New York and hes out to unite all the other bad guys under him. Can Donnie get back in time and bring Batman with him to help his brothers before Bane causes irreparable destruction? Co-published with IDW.
On sale DECEMBER 6  32 pg, FC, $3.99 US  RATED T

*BATMAN/TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES II #2*
Written by JAMES TYNION IV
Art and cover FREDDIE E. WILLIAMS II
Variant cover by KEVIN EASTMAN
The team behind the smash-hit crossover series is back to reunite the Dark Knight and the Heroes in a Half-Shell. When Donatello goes looking for a new mentor to help him improve his fighting skills, he opens a doorway to another reality, hoping to summon the Turtles one-time ally, Batman. But instead, he gets sent to Gotham City and someone else comes through the open portalBane! Suddenly, theres a new gang boss in New York and hes out to unite all the other bad guys under him. Can Donnie get back in time and bring Batman with him to help his brothers before Bane causes irreparable destruction? Co-published with IDW.
On sale DECEMBER 20  32 pg, FC, $3.99 US  RATED T[/QUOTE]I was eight years old again.

----------


## dietrich

> *BATMAN/TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES II #1*
> Written by JAMES TYNION IV
> Art and cover FREDDIE E. WILLIAMS II
> Variant cover by KEVIN EASTMAN
> The team behind the smash-hit crossover series is back to reunite the Dark Knight and the Heroes in a Half-Shell. When Donatello goes looking for a new mentor to help him improve his fighting skills, he opens a doorway to another reality, hoping to summon the Turtles’ one-time ally, Batman. But instead, he gets sent to Gotham City and someone else comes through the open portal—Bane! Suddenly, there’s a new gang boss in New York and he’s out to unite all the other bad guys under him. Can Donnie get back in time and bring Batman with him to help his brothers before Bane causes irreparable destruction? Co-published with IDW.
> On sale DECEMBER 6 • 32 pg, FC, $3.99 US • RATED T
> 
> *BATMAN/TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES II #2*
> Written by JAMES TYNION IV
> ...


I was eight years old again.[/QUOTE]

The 1st one was fun looking forward to this.

Damian verbal sparing with the Turtles and kicking Casey's ass. Good times. Looking forward to this  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> While you are there fanfan also check out   http://www.cbr.com/teen-titans-batma...obin-identity/
> 
> It's about the main Robin.


unlikely but if there is an evil Nightwing [no not Deathwing] I will freaking lose it with happiness. What even are these things ? They don't look 100% human

----------


## dietrich

> True enough, Snyder remarked he will touch upon Sauron and his puppies in the One Shot, It`s supposed to be the the origin story from the looks of it.


After seeing the preview for Red Death can't wait for this one [Missed DawnBreaker] This should be juicy and gut wrenching.

----------


## fanfan13

> While you are there fanfan also check out   http://www.cbr.com/teen-titans-batma...obin-identity/
> 
> It's about the main Robin.


this is totally interesting. I can't wait to know more about this robin/joker. What kind of creature he is it's hard to imagine. I mean, look at his feet, they are inhuman-looking.

Really looking forward to this robin/joker to face Damian and co. and to find out why he is said to be the wild card. I also wonder if there will be Nightwing/Joker as well. 

Really looking forward to the Batman who Laughs one shot as well. Seems fun.

----------


## fanfan13

*DC UNIVERSE HOLIDAY SPECIAL 2017 #1*
Written by GREG RUCKA, TOM KING, DENNIS O’NEIL, JEFF LEMIRE, MAX LANDIS, CHRISTOPHER PRIEST, SHEA FONTANA, JOSHUA WILLIAMSON and others!
Art by STEVE EPTING, RAFAEL ALBUQUERQUE, BILQUIS EVELY, OTTO SCHMIDT, NEIL GOOGE, FRANCIS MANAPUL and others
Cover by ANDY KUBERT
DC Comics’ finest talents have assembled to bring you a holiday special like you’ve never seen before! Join Superman, Wonder Woman and the Flash as they deliver powerful messages of hope like only The Worlds Greatest Super-Heroes can! Plus: Sgt. Rock fights the Nazis on Hanukah, the Teen Titans take on the literal ghost of Christmas past, and Swamp Thing battles that creeping feeling of existential dread! And don’t miss the legendary Denny O’Neil’s return to comics with an all-new Batman story!
ONE-SHOT • On sale DECEMBER 6 • 96 pg, FC, $9.99 US • RATED T

.

Look at Damian's face  :Big Grin:

----------


## dietrich

> *DC UNIVERSE HOLIDAY SPECIAL 2017 #1*
> Written by GREG RUCKA, TOM KING, DENNIS O’NEIL, JEFF LEMIRE, MAX LANDIS, CHRISTOPHER PRIEST, SHEA FONTANA, JOSHUA WILLIAMSON and others!
> Art by STEVE EPTING, RAFAEL ALBUQUERQUE, BILQUIS EVELY, OTTO SCHMIDT, NEIL GOOGE, FRANCIS MANAPUL and others
> Cover by ANDY KUBERT
> DC Comics’ finest talents have assembled to bring you a holiday special like you’ve never seen before! Join Superman, Wonder Woman and the Flash as they deliver powerful messages of hope like only The Worlds Greatest Super-Heroes can! Plus: Sgt. Rock fights the Nazis on Hanukah, the Teen Titans take on the literal ghost of Christmas past, and Swamp Thing battles that creeping feeling of existential dread! And don’t miss the legendary Denny O’Neil’s return to comics with an all-new Batman story!
> ONE-SHOT • On sale DECEMBER 6 • 96 pg, FC, $9.99 US • RATED T
> 
> .
> 
> Look at Damian's face


I think somewhere a baby poops itself every time Bruce or Damian smile in such a happy way. When the smirk then all is right with the world  :Smile: 

So much about this cover
Bruce Grabby hands Wayne grabbing Diana in that strange manner
Clark looks like he's keeping them up with his magic hands and that squat.
the strange smiles on the boys
but hey still looking forward to it.

poor wondie the only one who doesn't have a kid sidekick

----------


## dietrich

I would like to point out that Tynion is the one writer who lets Damian use his sword

----------


## dietrich

Christmas is coming and being a greedy lil bugger I started scouting Damiancentric items for my list and came across this Beauty!





https://www.noblecollection.com/Item--i-CSS-BT-4209

How amazing!

Sadly I don't think anyone loves me enough to spend $795 on a gaudy Chess set. 

Still Amazing though.

----------


## dietrich

> Nah Dick isn't responsible for Damian's actions nor is he for Wally's but most of all it the writer and editors fault. Ultimately the decision to kill a character like Wally only comes from high above.
> Someone high up or the writer decided to do just like someone approved TLC. I do agree that DC needs to handle their characters better. Their lack of care and short term vision is astonishing. 
> 
> Dick has been wasted on Titans. When fans who watch the upcoming show go looking for the comic that's the rubbish they'll find.


100% agree. It's Unfair and not true to say that Dick is responsible.

----------


## fanfan13

> I think somewhere a baby poops itself every time Bruce or Damian smile in such a happy way. When the smirk then all is right with the world 
> 
> So much about this cover
> Bruce Grabby hands Wayne grabbing Diana in that strange manner
> Clark looks like he's keeping them up with his magic hands and that squat.
> the strange smiles on the boys
> but hey still looking forward to it.
> 
> poor wondie the only one who doesn't have a kid sidekick


13 years added to my life seeing Damian's big, genuine smile like that. It's so rare to the point that seeing it on him looks strange. The kid truly deserves happiness.

And it's Andy Kubert who drew that cover!




> I would like to point out that Tynion is the one writer who lets Damian use his sword


I really want to see canon comic Damian plays with his sword again.




> Christmas is coming and being a greedy lil bugger I started scouting Damiancentric items for my list and came across this Beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.noblecollection.com/Item--i-CSS-BT-4209
> 
> How amazing!
> ...


Wow. Just wow. I only want the Damian piece please. He looks badass.

----------


## fanfan13

From Stjepan Sejic's twitter.



Hello Damian  :Wink:

----------


## dietrich

> 13 years added to my life seeing Damian's big, genuine smile like that. It's so rare to the point that seeing it on him looks strange. The kid truly deserves happiness.
> 
> And it's Andy Kubert who drew that cover!
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to see canon comic Damian plays with his sword again.
> 
> 
> ...


Damian deserves all the happiness but I love my smirking bat boys. You know that matching batsmirk they do?



IKR that Damian looks ridiculously good. The whole set is over the top and yet so cool.

----------


## pansy

> I would like to point out that Tynion is the one writer who lets Damian use his sword


after death I thought Damon was traumatized with katanas.

----------


## Fergus

> Christmas is coming and being a greedy lil bugger I started scouting Damiancentric items for my list and came across this Beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.noblecollection.com/Item--i-CSS-BT-4209
> 
> How amazing!
> ...




It a beautiful set. and honestly worth the price tag if one can spare that much.

----------


## Fergus

> While you are there fanfan also check out   http://www.cbr.com/teen-titans-batma...obin-identity/
> 
> It's about the main Robin.


This guy is seriously disturbing.

----------


## adrikito

> From Stjepan Sejic's twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Damian


Thank you..




> *DC UNIVERSE HOLIDAY SPECIAL 2017 #1*
> Written by GREG RUCKA, TOM KING, DENNIS O’NEIL, JEFF LEMIRE, MAX LANDIS, CHRISTOPHER PRIEST, SHEA FONTANA, JOSHUA WILLIAMSON and others!
> Art by STEVE EPTING, RAFAEL ALBUQUERQUE, BILQUIS EVELY, OTTO SCHMIDT, NEIL GOOGE, FRANCIS MANAPUL and others
> Cover by ANDY KUBERT
> DC Comics’ finest talents have assembled to bring you a holiday special like you’ve never seen before! Join Superman, Wonder Woman and the Flash as they deliver powerful messages of hope like only The Worlds Greatest Super-Heroes can! Plus: Sgt. Rock fights the Nazis on Hanukah, the Teen Titans take on the literal ghost of Christmas past, and Swamp Thing battles that creeping feeling of existential dread! And don’t miss the legendary Denny O’Neil’s return to comics with an all-new Batman story!
> ONE-SHOT • On sale DECEMBER 6 • 96 pg, FC, $9.99 US • RATED T
> 
> Look at Damian's face


DAMNIT... Wally II is here..  :Mad:  Yeah, for Flash but Wondergirl is not here for WW..

----------


## adrikito

> *BATMAN/TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES II #1*
> Written by JAMES TYNION IV
> Art and cover FREDDIE E. WILLIAMS II
> Variant cover by KEVIN EASTMAN
> The team behind the smash-hit crossover series is back to reunite the Dark Knight and the Heroes in a Half-Shell. When Donatello goes looking for a new mentor to help him improve his fighting skills, he opens a doorway to another reality, hoping to summon the Turtles’ one-time ally, Batman. But instead, he gets sent to Gotham City and someone else comes through the open portal—Bane! Suddenly, there’s a new gang boss in New York and he’s out to unite all the other bad guys under him. Can Donnie get back in time and bring Batman with him to help his brothers before Bane causes irreparable destruction? Co-published with IDW.
> On sale DECEMBER 6 • 32 pg, FC, $3.99 US • RATED T
> 
> *BATMAN/TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES II #2*
> Written by JAMES TYNION IV
> ...


DAMIAN, and BANE as villain.. This will be the my first time in Ninja Turtles since my childhood..

----------


## fanfan13

> Damian deserves all the happiness but I love my smirking bat boys. You know that matching batsmirk they do?
> 
> 
> 
> IKR that Damian looks ridiculously good. The whole set is over the top and yet so cool.


DCAU Damian inherits a lot from his father (even Batman's plot armor trait) it's almost creepy. But yeah can't deny that their matching Batsmirks are so cool I like it  :Smile: 




> after death I thought Damon was traumatized with katanas.


Hmm I don't think so. I don't think he's traumatized by anything related to his death in particular. Anyway who's Damon lmao.

----------


## rui no onna

> *DC UNIVERSE HOLIDAY SPECIAL 2017 #1*
> Written by GREG RUCKA, TOM KING, DENNIS ONEIL, JEFF LEMIRE, MAX LANDIS, CHRISTOPHER PRIEST, SHEA FONTANA, JOSHUA WILLIAMSON and others!
> Art by STEVE EPTING, RAFAEL ALBUQUERQUE, BILQUIS EVELY, OTTO SCHMIDT, NEIL GOOGE, FRANCIS MANAPUL and others
> Cover by ANDY KUBERT
> DC Comics finest talents have assembled to bring you a holiday special like youve never seen before! Join Superman, Wonder Woman and the Flash as they deliver powerful messages of hope like only The Worlds Greatest Super-Heroes can! Plus: Sgt. Rock fights the Nazis on Hanukah, the Teen Titans take on the literal ghost of Christmas past, and Swamp Thing battles that creeping feeling of existential dread! And dont miss the legendary Denny ONeils return to comics with an all-new Batman story!
> ONE-SHOT  On sale DECEMBER 6  96 pg, FC, $9.99 US  RATED T
> 
> .
> 
> Look at Damian's face


Damian looks possessed by the Ghost of Christmas Present.

----------


## sakuyamons

> Thank you..
> 
> 
> 
> DAMNIT... Wally II is here..  Yeah, for Flash but Wondergirl is not here for WW..


Damn you made me sad just thinking about it  :Frown: 

It's a nice cover though  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian looks possessed by the Ghost of Christmas Present.


lol he sure does

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damn you made me sad just thinking about it 
> 
> It's a nice cover though


Hopefully Cassie will be back soon since YJ is coming back.

----------


## Godlike13

Actually i think it might be time for a new Wonder Girl.

----------


## Frontier

> Actually i think it might be time for a new Wonder Girl.


Until I see evidence DC is actually invested in the Wonder Girl name, I doubt it. 

Honestly if we were going to have a new one, I think we would have by now.

----------


## CPSparkles

It seems odd that the boys have one and she doesn't. I mean there's Donna and Conner wasn't exactly a sidekick still I would like a teen amazonian hero.

----------


## Godlike13

> Until I see evidence DC is actually invested in the Wonder Girl name, I doubt it. 
> 
> Honestly if we were going to have a new one, I think we would have by now.


They got a new Robin, a new Supeboy, a new Kid Flash, a new Aqualad, more or less a new Speedy. Now obviously DC doesn't seem like they are in a rush to do anything with the Wonder Girl name, but still if they were, I think its time for someone new.

----------


## Frontier

> They got a new Robin, a new Supeboy, a new Kid Flash, a new Aqualad, more or less a new Speedy. Now obviously DC doesn't seem like they are in a rush to do anything with the Wonder Girl name, but still if they were, I think its time for someone new.


I still maintain the Speedy name is up for grabs  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Although I think there's something specific to those identities that necessitated new people in those identities that there isn't for Wonder Girl, unless DC absolutely wants to not use Cassie and put her in limbo with the rest of the _Young Justice_ generation.

----------


## fanfan13

2017-09-20 09.12.31.jpg

"You act like a dam-dam!"

----------


## fanfan13

> They got a new Robin, a new Supeboy, a new Kid Flash, a new Aqualad, more or less a new Speedy. Now obviously DC doesn't seem like they are in a rush to do anything with the Wonder Girl name, but still if they were, I think its time for someone new.


who is the new Speedy? Emiko?

----------


## sakuyamons

> who is the new Speedy? Emiko?


Emiko is Red Arrow  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Godlike13

That's close enough.

----------


## dietrich

*CROW CROW*



rowellcruzart

----------


## dietrich

From Nightwing #29

Damian Wayne has a flair for the amateur dramatics but Seeley's Damian takes it to the extreme.
Here he is being physically restrained because you know DRAMA





This gives me so much joy how can one child be so xtra. And Dick bless him has mastered how to swaddle him with his arms like a toddler.

----------


## fanfan13

Now we know what instantly calms Damian when he is impatient and angry and worried: Dick's hugs.

(Seeley seems to like writing Dick hugging Damian lmao)

----------


## dietrich

> 2017-09-20 09.12.31.jpg
> 
> "You act like a dam-dam!"


Nice sweatshirt

----------


## dietrich

> Now we know what instantly calms Damian when he is impatient and angry and worried: Dick's hugs.
> 
> (Seeley seems to like writing Dick hugging Damian lmao)


He sure does. This issue was very enjoyable.

----------


## adrikito

> *CROW CROW*
> 
> 
> 
> rowellcruzart


........Maybe you should create that *superKID appreciation* for this kind of images.. or use *Supersons appreciation*(clearly I will not visit that topic for see this kid humiliating him)..... This is almost like put him hitting damian again in his own appreciation.. Is insulting him.. 

*Is like say I am cute but you are ugly.. Yeah, the ROOKIE superkid thinks that he is the best..*




> From Nightwing #29
> 
> Damian Wayne has a flair for the amateur dramatics but Seeley's Damian takes it to the extreme.
> Here he is being physically restrained because you know DRAMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gives me so much joy how can one child be so xtra. And Dick bless him has mastered how to swaddle him with his arms like a toddler.


Batman and Robin working together again.

----------


## dietrich

Damian is loud and obnoxious and just like Bats and all robins not called Grayson a little creepy :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## TheCape

> Damian is loud and obnoxious and just like Bats and all robins not called Grayson a little creepy


Well. from the outside Grayson does seem as the less creepy, but when you get in the inside...  :Smile:

----------


## fanfan13

Super Sons is a blast too!

*spoilers:*
I love it when the boys discuss the mystery of the planet together without any bickerings, especially the part where Damian gave Jon a chance to voice his opinions. The boys are getting closer and closer each issue I am not surprised that Damian chooses to defend Jon against the Teen Titans in the upcoming crossover. 

Though it hits me hard that Damian hasn't yet told Jon that he was dead once for real (and came back alive fortunately). When Jon asked how Damian's visit to Apokolips was... I love it that Damian just said that Jon should never go there (but the next Superman arc is in Apokolips isn't it lol). I wonder how Jon will react if he knows about things happened to Damian in Batman Inc #8.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Godlike13

I'm still waiting for a meeting of the moms in SSs.

----------


## pansy

> Super Sons is a blast too!
> 
> *spoilers:*
> I love it when the boys discuss the mystery of the planet together without any bickerings, especially the part where Damian gave Jon a chance to voice his opinions. The boys are getting closer and closer each issue I am not surprised that Damian chooses to defend Jon against the Teen Titans in the upcoming crossover. 
> 
> Though it hits me hard that Damian hasn't yet told Jon that he was dead once for real (and came back alive fortunately). When Jon asked how Damian's visit to Apokolips was... I love it that Damian just said that Jon should never go there (but the next Superman arc is in Apokolips isn't it lol). I wonder how Jon will react if he knows about things happened to Damian in Batman Inc #8.
> *end of spoilers*


he talks Apokolips and I cry ... literally

----------


## dietrich

> Super Sons is a blast too!
> 
> *spoilers:*
> I love it when the boys discuss the mystery of the planet together without any bickerings, especially the part where Damian gave Jon a chance to voice his opinions. The boys are getting closer and closer each issue I am not surprised that Damian chooses to defend Jon against the Teen Titans in the upcoming crossover. 
> 
> Though it hits me hard that Damian hasn't yet told Jon that he was dead once for real (and came back alive fortunately). When Jon asked how Damian's visit to Apokolips was... I love it that Damian just said that Jon should never go there (but the next Superman arc is in Apokolips isn't it lol). I wonder how Jon will react if he knows about things happened to Damian in Batman Inc #8.
> *end of spoilers*


Think he's even more strange and Damian has died twice.

----------


## dietrich

Poor Damian Wayne DC's whipping boy how is asking If there are more and saying you're older =barking orders and warrant an insult. En tu Tomasi.

Such a shame that he is used as a tool in both his titles. Damian can be a tool sometimes but apparently even when he's just being regular he still gets treated like he's being toolish.

Injustice is the only title that does use him like this.

Jon Damian does have powers the same kind of powers that allowed his dad to stand on your dad's neck. Cash and cool gadgets.

----------


## TheCape

That's an insult that every male member of the batfamily has gone throught, from Bruce, to Dick and Tim. Is just logic that Damian follows the tradition  :Smile: . Jason, of course, escaped it because he is to cool for school (and for being a corpse).

Still the issue hilight how close Jon and Damian had god to this point, their bickering is becoming less confrontational and more friendly, they are getting soft with eacht other.

----------


## fanfan13

> he talks Apokolips and I cry ... literally


I think... I did too.




> Think he's even more strange and Damian has died twice.


wait twice? Oh yeah i remember that time in RSOB. 




> That's an insult that every male member of the batfamily has gone throught, from Bruce, to Dick and Tim. Is just logic that Damian follows the tradition . Jason, of course, escaped it because he is to cool for school (and for being a corpse).
> 
> Still the issue hilight how close Jon and Damian had god to this point, their bickering is becoming less confrontational and more friendly, they are getting soft with eacht other.


I am of those who don't mind how Damian is written in Super Sons at all. I like to see Damian being at ease with his childlike reactions. (plus I'm much shorter than my little sister and people who don't know us better always mistake me as the younger sister, even sometimes far away relatives do too so the joke really got my attention and I laughed). And I do think that their bickering got more brotherly each issues in. They are getting closer as friends.

----------


## wafle

> So speculation is that batman of Tomorrow is Dick I don't want this to be how Dick and Jon meet


Where did you get that? i really wanted it to be Tim, then Dick, and last Damian, still hoping it's Tim.

Nvm just saw the link you posted, thanks.

----------


## adrikito

Damian.. Batman 33

https://twitter.com/TomKingTK/status/910927757756059649

DKRD9MhXcAAk7dq.jpg

----------


## Godlike13

That's Jason sulking in his defeat.

----------


## Aioros22

Bat Hound in third place in skill, y`all.

----------


## Alycat

> Bat Hound in third place in skill, y`all.


Just behind Cass and Bruce. Sounds about right.




> I'm still waiting for a meeting of the moms in SSs.


That would be amazing.  That or Dick finally meeting Jon. Anytime soon would be nice Tomasi. I thought the last issue was pretty meh

----------


## Aioros22

Wait, wait, we`re missing Dick. 

A respectable fourth place for the hound.

----------


## fanfan13

> Damian.. Batman 33
> 
> https://twitter.com/TomKingTK/status/910927757756059649
> 
> Attachment 55012


are you sure that's Damian?

----------


## Fergus

> One of them really isn't. I thought they were based on Dick but representative of all Robins.
> Jason fans think they're Jason. There's an article that theorises it's Jason though that article doesn't mention the one that is not like the others.
> 
> I don't think it matters though I'm looking forward to seeing what the "most devoted son" is going to do o our team of heroes.


After reading Nightwing I've changed my mind on the identity of "Most Devoted Son"

He has his own squad of robin's and can defeat and turn supers off panel. Bruce trusts him the most and picks him to lead clearly this "most Devoted Son" is T** Wayne. Teen CEO of Wayne Enterprises. Son and Heir of Billionaire Playboy Bruce Wayne.

Ra's preferred successor ( Red Robin solo illuminating and disturbing in an unexpected way)

----------


## Fergus

> Poor Damian Wayne DC's whipping boy how is asking If there are more and saying you're older =barking orders and warrant an insult. En tu Tomasi.
> 
> Such a shame that he is used as a tool in both his titles. Damian can be a tool sometimes but apparently even when he's just being regular he still gets treated like he's being toolish.
> 
> Injustice is the only title that does use him like this.
> 
> Jon Damian does have powers the same kind of powers that allowed his dad to stand on your dad's neck. Cash and cool gadgets.


That last line was Harsh.
I see and understand your point and it is a darn shame.
I love Supersons. Love the Dynamic of the boys and the dialogue but Damain shouldn't always be used in this manner. He makes such a fab straight man while also been the funny man.

Damian makes this titles. His Damianess is the reason why this duo is so enjoyable. Tomasi understands this thus the role.
However the girl was out of order and it would be nice to see Jon do some of the heavy lifting every once in a while. Give the kid a chance to shine.

----------


## Fergus

> are you sure that's Damian?


No that's Jason. I see Ace won and he defiled Jason leather Jacket could have been worse. Could have been his Hood

----------


## Fergus

> From Nightwing #29
> 
> Damian Wayne has a flair for the amateur dramatics but Seeley's Damian takes it to the extreme.
> Here he is being physically restrained because you know DRAMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gives me so much joy how can one child be so xtra. And Dick bless him has mastered how to swaddle him with his arms like a toddler.


Nice issue and Damian was very emotional. Too emotional.

----------


## Fergus

> Then so much for the whole Damian getting special treatment because of his biology argument. Responsible for the death of a beloved character that's some special treatment.
> 
> Yeah he is indirectly responsible but I doubt it will get addressed because like Dietrich said Damian isn't a Titans cast member, he's interacted with Batman since the crossover and nothing was brought up. Looking at solicits it doesn't look like any writer is picking it up.
> 
> DC is rubbish at Character management.


Damian isn't responsible. Every single Wally fan knows the real reason why this happened. In universe Damian indirectly played a part along with a myriad of others and other factors.

----------


## Fergus

> Where did you get that? i really wanted it to be Tim, then Dick, and last Damian, still hoping it's Tim.
> 
> Nvm just saw the link you posted, thanks.


Well it's not set and I think Tec is doing something with an evil T** Batman of Tommorrow so you never know. Unlikely but you never know where characters will pop up.

----------


## Fergus

> I have a theory to share, i hope im wrong but i think the evidence might point to this... Damian out of the TT.
> 
> Consider the November solicitations:
> 
> TT #14
> The RETURN OF KID FLASH! Kid Flash agrees to come back to the team on one condition: a face-to-face apology from Robin! Can Damian swallow his pride and admit that firing Wally was a mistake? Or will his bruised ego spell the end of the Teen Titans once and for all?
> 
> SuperSons #10
> SECRET HEADQUARTERS! In the aftermath of Planet of the Capes, big changes challenge both Damian and Jon, as Superboy revels in his new power and a decision by Batman rocks Robins world forever. And as promised earlier, the debut of the Super Sons new secret headquarters!
> ...


That team Superman's vision and Jon and Damian fighting the Teen Titans in the upcoming crossover might be another hint at him leaving to set up a new team.

----------


## adrikito

> are you sure that's Damian?


I saw Damian name in one comment and... I imaginated him because he was with the pet..

----------


## Fergus

> I saw Damian name in one comment and... I imaginated him because he was with the pet..


Damian was reading the book and Jay was wrestling with Dog in that 1st preview. This is jay you can see his Jacket under the dog

----------


## CPSparkles

> After reading Nightwing I've changed my mind on the identity of "Most Devoted Son"
> 
> He has his own squad of robin's and can defeat and turn supers off panel. Bruce trusts him the most and picks him to lead clearly this "most Devoted Son" is T** Wayne. Teen CEO of Wayne Enterprises. Son and Heir of Billionaire Playboy Bruce Wayne.
> 
> Ra's preferred successor ( Red Robin solo illuminating and disturbing in an unexpected way)


It's Damian I believe though I hope the others are the rest of the Robins.

The RR series was quite good though the heavy Single White Female vibe was painful but I liked it. Not a fan of him taking Bruce's surname but it was a decent series.

Nightwing was fantastic. Very Dungeons and Dragons with the cool outfits.
Dick was sweet and in charge
Damian taking down Freeze was fantastic so that's Riddler and Freeze. I hope he gets to take down more well known villains.

DC needs to put out a Nightwing and Robin title  they are so good together. 
Dick Grayson the Damian whisperer he's mastered how to get the lil' demon to chill in mere seconds  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

Super Sons was as always brilliant. Good to see Damian being more mature with Jon. He was very much the seasoned crimefighter and Jon the student this issue.
Jon is also showing his got more than just brawn. Our young hero is starting to blossom.

----------


## KrustyKid

> It's Damian I believe though I hope the others are the rest of the Robins.
> 
> The RR series was quite good though the heavy Single White Female vibe was painful but I liked it. Not a fan of him taking Bruce's surname but it was a decent series.
> 
> Nightwing was fantastic. Very Dungeons and Dragons with the cool outfits.
> Dick was sweet and in charge
> Damian taking down Freeze was fantastic so that's Riddler and Freeze. I hope he gets to take down more well known villains.
> 
> *DC needs to put out a Nightwing and Robin title  they are so good together*. 
> Dick Grayson the Damian whisperer he's mastered how to get the lil' demon to chill in mere seconds


I'd love this so much. I bet it'd sell really well on top of that.

----------


## fanfan13

> Damian makes this titles. His Damianess is the reason why this duo is so enjoyable. Tomasi understands this thus the role.
> However the girl was out of order and it would be nice to see Jon do some of the heavy lifting every once in a while. Give the kid a chance to shine.


I sooo agree with this. I mean I love Jon and he's sooo adorable but without Damian Super Sons won't be as fun as it is now.




> No that's Jason. I see Ace won and he defiled Jason leather Jacket could have been worse. Could have been his Hood


I thought so too. 




> It's Damian I believe though I hope the others are the rest of the Robins.
> 
> DC needs to put out a Nightwing and Robin title  they are so good together. 
> Dick Grayson the Damian whisperer he's mastered how to get the lil' demon to chill in mere seconds


I also believe the Son Robin is based on Damian, but the rest of the Robins I think are based on Jason due to "crow".
Can't wait to know the background story of all the Robins, especially the Son because omg he's scary af and he leads a league of evil Robins.

LOL I agree only Dick can do that with just comforting words and hugs like it's nothing.
I wonder what Ollie was thinking when he saw them behind their backs.

----------


## dietrich

Batman preview afte her answer
I'm just posting Damian's reactio face since this is Damian's page





He doesn't look too sullen so hopefully King isn't going to do a Huggie Bear and pimping our boy out for drama and conflict

----------


## fanfan13

> Batman preview afte her answer
> I'm just posting Damian's reactio face since this is Damian's page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't look too sullen so hopefully King isn't going to do a Huggie Bear and pimping our boy out for drama and conflict


Damian looks like a real teenager for once  :Big Grin: 
The art... I mean it's good but the unnecessary lines on their face (esp Dick's)...

----------


## dietrich

> I'd love this so much. I bet it'd sell really well on top of that.


I want this so much but I would still keep Super Sons and Nightwing and yeah I believe it will sell very very well. Fans adore the 1st and the last so much Every interaction is golden.
I want this more than a Batman and Robin book in all honesty.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian looks like a real teenager for once 
> The art... I mean it's good but the unnecessary lines on their face (esp Dick's)...


I don't like the art personally.
Dick looks terrible 
Duke looks sad and scared
Jason has bags under his eyes
Alfred's face needs an iron
Damian is the only one that looks decent

----------


## fanfan13

> I don't like the art personally.
> Dick looks terrible 
> Duke looks sad and scared
> Jason has bags under his eyes
> Alfred's face needs an iron
> Damian is the only one that looks decent


LOL at Alfred's face needs an iron. I mean he's old so I don't really mind. Kind of.
Damian looks a bit upset... and angry. Mixed of both.

----------


## dietrich

> LOL at Alfred's face needs an iron. I mean he's old so I don't really mind. Kind of.
> Damian looks a bit upset... and angry. Mixed of both.


He does but that's just Damian. He always looks like he's about to stab someone.
I really don't want any or too much unnecessary drama or tension. He is 13 and this is out of the blue so I expect some shock but since he doesn't have a relationship with King's Batman, no story or scenes that establish their relationship this feels like a stranger. 

That's why I so didn't want him in this. He could have just sent him a Bat text.

----------


## wafle

> Batman preview afte her answer
> I'm just posting Damian's reactio face since this is Damian's page


Isn't that Tim? he is supposed to be coming back next week, looks more like Tim than Damian to me. I think you suggested the idea that the solicitation for Supersons 10 secret headquarters, the news that rocks Damian's world could be the marriage proposal, i hope they save the reaction for that book.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Isn't that Tim? he is supposed to be coming back next week, looks more like Tim than Damian to me, they might be saving the Damian reaction for that Supersons issue of the secret headquarters (hopefully).


No this is Damian. Tim isn't in this issue. He does look upset if you ask me like he's gonna explode. 
Well so long as they keep him in character last time King used him he was angry child and out of character.

I wish they do indeed save his reaction for Super Sons I trust Tomasi with Damian.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I sooo agree with this. I mean I love Jon and he's sooo adorable but without Damian Super Sons won't be as fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so too. 
> 
> 
> 
> I also believe the Son Robin is based on Damian, but the rest of the Robins I think are based on Jason due to "crow".
> ...


Ollie's thinking How did he do that? and how did an A hole like Bruce raise 2 such devoted sons  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Batman preview afte her answer
> I'm just posting Damian's reactio face since this is Damian's page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't look too sullen so hopefully King isn't going to do a Huggie Bear and pimping our boy out for drama and conflict


He totally looks angry.

----------


## adrikito

The animated series Alfred is here.... I think that I heard that ALFRED age is only 65.... Maybe in the rebirth Teen Titans in Damian Birthday..

Damian is the best design in this art.. He is almost like Jason here and normally is short..

----------


## dietrich

Making sure no one dies and keeping kids safe the batman way

----------


## dietrich

http://www.patreon.com/supajoe

----------


## dietrich

Damian and Goliath Batman Beyond

----------


## dietrich

Remember this? What a beauty this made me happy







See how well they work. How he wins with his bro helping him cheat.

----------


## dietrich

My Dynamic Duo and Gotham's finest



This is why we need a Nightwing and Robin title. Why does DC hate good things and leaving cash on the table?

----------


## dietrich

He makes a good point Bruce's way isn't working might be time to get Mr Terrific and the GL's to design better locks for your jails or throw your immense resources behind the legal system and ensuring the factors that perpetuate inequality and social hardships are reduced instead of snapping spines.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## adrikito

> damian and goliath batman beyond


good image.

----------


## dietrich

From Nightwing #29



 Why stop there I am Damian  of  House Wayne, Heir to the Bat, Ruler of  League of Assassins, Protecter of Lazarus Pit ,son of Darkness! Jeez hate to admit it Damian is the Kwisatz Haderach of the DCU and I hate when they make him proclaim himself Heir to the Bat. I know you are and war cries and titles are fun but NO.

----------


## adrikito

> Such a shame that* he is used as a tool in both his titles*. Damian can be a tool sometimes but apparently even when he's just being regular he still gets treated like he's being toolish..


Yeah, is something bad..

Hmmmmm..... With *WAFLE* words about that Supersons Saga of Tomorrow, Supersons 10(headquarters), the Supersons Club and Tim returns...

Seems that Damian time in TT will be shorter than I imaginated.. WHAT A SHAME, however with 2 HATERS in the team, you can´t enjoy this comic completely, they ruin EVERYTHING..  :Mad:  This is the first time that I hate BB..

*
As I imaginated RSOB was the ideal comic for begin one club*, not continue with the OLD RULE of another Robin in the TT.. Seems that with the return of Steph I will lose Damian... except for certain appearances in another comics(supersons is not option for me)...

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah, is something bad..
> 
> Hmmmmm..... With *WAFLE* words about that Supersons Saga of Tomorrow, Supersons 10(headquarters), the Supersons Club and Tim returns...
> 
> Seems that Damian time in TT will be shorter than I imaginated.. WHAT A SHAME, however with 2 HATERS in the team, you can´t enjoy this comic completely, they ruin EVERYTHING..  This is the first time that I hate BB..
> 
> *
> As I imaginated RSOB was the ideal comic for begin one club*, not continue with the OLD RULE of another Robin in the TT.. Seems that with the return of Steph I will lose Damian... except for certain appearances in another comics(supersons is not option for me)...


Robin doesn't need to be in TT and this team and book has become an albatross. DC lacks imagination and courage they maintain status change instead of effecting change. They are reactive so they put a Robin on TT because it's always been and because Robins increase sales.

RSOB was a popular and better selling title than TT and Supersons but no lets you use him prop lesser and new characters. I know TT is performing better now that they added Damian. I know Supersons is a success but Damian's solo was a bigger financial success [than both]

A lot of his fans like yourself aren't fans of/dislike the people he is paired with and boycott [this is particularly true of Supersons].
A lot dropped due to how out of character and scapegoated he is in both titles.

I don't mind Supersons. It's a critical smash, successful, increased his fanbase and softened opinions on Damian. More importantly the company is looking to grow that brand so I'm willing to suffer toothless Damian in hopes that we might have the next SHG on our hands. 

TT on the other hand is a good read but fans of the original 3 were already against it from the start. The idea of this bat brat lording it over longer established favourites and Percy's regression experiment made things worse.
It clear this book is Damian focused like it or not and that's not about to change I just need Percy stop with his learning journey though I suspect that is the whole idea of this Run. Damian learning. Which has never been done before.

I don't know how long Gleason is tied up with Superman but I hope we get the next chapters soon .

----------


## TheCape

> RSOB was a popular and better selling title than TT and Supersons but no lets you use him prop lesser and new characters.


I don't know about TT, but Super-Son and RSOB are pretty tied in the first 6 months of sales, with Super-Sons being sligthly above Damian solo at least until issue 5, both book got a pretty similar pattern of sales. I'm not talking about the quality by the way, Gleason's Damian is my favorite post-New 52 take on the charachter. I just doubt that Damian popularity affect sales that much.

----------


## wafle

> No this is Damian. Tim isn't in this issue. He does look upset if you ask me like he's gonna explode. 
> Well so long as they keep him in character last time King used him he was angry child and out of character.
> 
> I wish they do indeed save his reaction for Super Sons I trust Tomasi with Damian.


How do you know that's Damian? was it mention before?

I saw King mention Tim being involved in Batman 33 in this interview:
http://www.cbr.com/tom-king-batman-c...post-proposal/
"This is a story about Jason, about Tim, about Dick, about Damian, and their reaction to what their fathers going through."

Same interview mentions Damian is also involved, so i guess we will be seeing his reaction as well in this book and that black shirted could be Damian, the art it's just strange and different, i find it hard to tell, but with the face he has in those drawings, i think you are right it's more likely for him to be Damian.

----------


## TheCape

> How do you know that's Damian? was it mention before?


Beacause Tim usually don't have that kind of angry "i'm going to stab you" face, he is going to be in this, but i doubt that he would appear in that particular scene.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I don't know about TT, but Super-Son and RSOB are pretty tied in the first 6 months of sales, with Super-Sons being sligthly above Damian solo at least until issue 5, both book got a pretty similar pattern of sales. I'm not talking about the quality by the way, Gleason's Damian is my favorite post-New 52 take on the charachter. I just doubt that Damian popularity affect sales that much.


Exactly which part of that line says or implies that Damian's popularity affects sales even though lets be honest it 100% does.

Of course he's being used to increase sales. 
The point is we want RSOB.
The point is these books are alienating some Damian fans with how they use him. 
The point is DC could have a a double win if they gave us RSOB and Supersons.

I know a some Damian fans who won't touch anything with Jon because Nupperman. We've got some right here. You just heard one complain about 2 posts before.

----------


## Aahz

> I don't know about TT, but Super-Son and RSOB are pretty tied in the first 6 months of sales, with Super-Sons being sligthly above Damian solo at least until issue 5, both book got a pretty similar pattern of sales. I'm not talking about the quality by the way, Gleason's Damian is my favorite post-New 52 take on the charachter. I just doubt that Damian popularity affect sales that much.


TT has also similar numbers, all 3 series sold usually somewhere between 30K and 40K, if RSOB really sold better it wasn't by much.

----------


## TheCape

> Exactly which part of that line says or implies that Damian's popularity affects sales even though lets be honest it 100% does.


I think that people are mostly there to see how they handled the idea of Batman and Superman sons in main continuity.




> The point is these books are alienating some Damian fans with how they use him.


Possibly, but i don't think that is big amount of then.




> The point is we want RSOB.


Agreed.




> The point is DC could have a a double win if they gave us RSOB and Supersons.


Maybe they think that Damian works better in a 2 man act, that in solo.

----------


## CPSparkles

> How do you know that's Damian? was it mention before?
> 
> I saw King mention Tim being involved in Batman 33 in this interview:
> http://www.cbr.com/tom-king-batman-c...post-proposal/
> "This is a story about Jason, about Tim, about Dick, about Damian, and their reaction to what their father’s going through."
> 
> Same interview mentions Damian is also involved, so i guess we will be seeing his reaction as well in this book and that black shirted could be Damian, the art it's just strange and different, i find it hard to tell, but with the face he has in those drawings, i think you are right it's more likely for him to be Damian.


It's Damian. Tim lacks that sort of intensity. 

Tom King says a lot in interviews. He also said the boys would be fight with batman in I am Bane and we saw how that played out. He hyped the family coming together we saw them in the Burger place and all dressed up in the cave [Damian also looked much older on that issue].
Damian is involved since he is the only one [in the solicit] this actually impacts in any way for the rest  it means nothing and because fans keep asking.
I doubt any of the other robins gives a toss one way or the other.

Tim just got back from isolation his folks are in WP like he gives a frig who Bruce is bunking with, Duke has his own parents, Dick shouldn't object, Jason couldn't give a frig. The Tec team should be the ones reacting since they are the ones who work with him and will have interactions with Selina but I guess Tom doesn't consider them family.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Maybe they think that Damian works better in a 2 man act, that in solo.


Nah. Like you said RSOB and Supersons are pretty much neck and neck so they have factual proof that he sells both ways More likely Gleason is busy.

I doubt most are there to see how they handle the sons in main continuity. There are only so many ways they could go and everyone already knew. We had 3 issues that showed us. The Holiday Special and Superman so rules out curiosity.

You doubt that many boycotted but you also can't say that many didn't and it's silly to say that his popularity doesn't affect this book it does.

----------


## CPSparkles

> TT has also similar numbers, all 3 series sold usually somewhere between 30K and 40K, if RSOB really sold better it wasn't by much.


Out selling something by 1 issue is still out selling it is it not? and yeah the numbers have always been similar but I think this is doing better than the last and @ dietrich said Robins increase sales.
The sad thing is that the Robin base is  so broken  and the uneven treatment of characters breeds bitterness I mean why else would two posters read so much into a post or try to make this what it's not about?

----------


## TheCape

> I doubt most are there to see how they handle the sons in main continuity.


The appeal of the Son of Superman and Batman working together is still there.




> You doubt that many boycotted but you also can't say that many didn't and it's silly to say that his popularity doesn't affect this book it does.


I think that it has some effect, but not to the extent that is been implied, there are factors there, like the hype for Rebirth or croosover events, plus the fact that TT brand in spite at all his recent problems, still has enought staying power for DC to not completly forget it or tossed it asside.




> Out selling something by 1 issue is still out selling it is it not? and yeah the numbers have always been similar but I think this is doing better than the last and @ dietrich said Robins increase sales.


For a like 0.7 % mark and maybe a bit more with TT but i doubt that Damian is the only factor. The sales didn't particurlary increased when he was included before the reboot and he was coming from a higthly popular 2 man book written by Morrison. There was a time when Robin being in a book increased the sales and historically the Batman franshice benefit for having one around (wich is why the argument of "Batman needs a Robin" never bothered me), but i'm not sure how much it did.

----------


## CPSparkles

@ the Cape so Dietrich was right. 0.7% [thank you for taking the time to go find the figures, compare the sales and do the math. Effort] 
Curiosity about Son of Bats and Supes working together does not mean that his popularity doesn't impact does it.
The batbooks hasn't needed a Robin for a very long time that was just a tag to introduce Tim and yet more example of DC doing stuff because they've always done.

Coming of two highly Popular books yeah that was also at the point when everyone had their pitch forks out for Damian. It's like comparing RobinJason to RedHood. Or did you forget  the level of hate  comic fans had for preboot Damian. Coming off two popular books means nothing since he isn't taking the popular books with him nor was he taking the characters from said popular book. 

So by your logic Duke's boo should smash all records after all he is coming from 4 popular books and people adore him compared to Preboot Damian.

----------


## TheCape

> @ the Cape so Dietrich was right. 0.7% [thank you for taking the time to go find the figures, compare the sales and do the math. Effort]*


Is that sarcasm? :Confused: 




> Or did you forget the level of hate comic fans had for preboot Damian. Coming off two popular books means nothing since he isn't taking the popular books with him nor was he taking the characters from said popular book.*So by your logic Duke's boo should smash all records after all he is coming from 4 popular books and people adore him compared to Preboot Damian.


I wasns' t around in comic book forums back then, so i can't comment, but fans bark more than they bite in my expirience sadly. As for my logic, Damian was comingmfrom a book where his dynamic with Dick was the main point and saw him for than a brat, Duke doesn't have that kind of thing going for him, he has appeared as a supporting characther for a while and hasn't done much of note .

But i prefer agreed to disagreed on this one.

----------


## Fergus

> Is that sarcasm?
> 
> 
> 
> I wasns' t around in comic book forums back then, so i can't comment, but fans bark more than they bite in my expirience sadly. As for my logic, Damian was comingmfrom a book where his dynamic with Dick was the main point and saw him for than a brat, Duke doesn't have that kind of thing going for him, he has appeared as a supporting characther for a while and hasn't done much of note .
> 
> But i prefer agreed to disagreed on this one.


I was and he was really really really hated that's why you have posters commenting on how the tide turned it wouldn't be discussing if the swing was very notable.

On the subject of sales numbers and what's driving it we as outsiders can only speculate. All the reasons you and Sparkles mention are assumptions what we do know for a fact is:

 Supersons went from over 100k and stabilised at 37 - 35k range
Damian's solo when it stabilized was at range.
Those are his numbers that he is able to pull in on his own Jon kent Has never had a solo so can't comment on the fans he brings to the book.

Every character has a selling range look at Batman, Superman, Nightwing, RedHood and that range is fairly predictable.

Those are the facts.
Damian on his own pulls in those numbers has around 35 thousand fans buying his books [rounded down figure]that's being proven every thing else is you assuming and you could be right. Some might have picked it up to check it out hence why it dropped from 100k to 30+. Maybe it was collectors, maybe some fans boycotting as Sparkles said it doesn't matter the point is that the sales are stabilised at a range almost identical to Damian's solo. That's not a coincidence. 

His popularity does affect it.

It can't be a case of agree to disagree when there are some supporting facts and figures showing you the numbers he can bring in and when you have a title featuring one popular character and one new character. Damian has a base Jon might have a base but we have nothing to back it up 

Going back on topic I like both TT and Supersons. I would love a Robin Son of Batman and Nightwing and Robin or B&R. Damian is like a little black dress goes great with everything  :Smile:

----------


## Fergus

> Batman preview afte her answer
> I'm just posting Damian's reactio face since this is Damian's page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't look too sullen so hopefully King isn't going to do a Huggie Bear and pimping our boy out for drama and conflict


What you're in denial dietrich look at that face. If looks could kill. Lets hope he doesn't stab or poison his new stepmom :Smile: 

I hope she said yes. Dick looks like he's aged 30 years.
I don't like Ace drooling on Jason's Jacket it was funny at first now not so much. I hope the scene is played for laughs and not at the expense of the character.

----------


## Fergus



----------


## Fergus



----------


## Fergus



----------


## Fergus

So rubbish @Dietrich  :Smile:  I can't believe you left out the most important panel where he face punches him and say's" pay attention father". You left out the Win!

I went ahead and fixed it.
You're welcome.

----------


## adrikito

> I don't mind Supersons. It's a critical smash, successful, increased his fanbase and softened opinions on Damian. More importantly the company is looking to grow that brand so I'm willing to suffer toothless Damian in hopes that we might have the next SHG on our hands. 
> 
> TT on the other hand is a good read but fans of the original 3 were already against it from the start. The idea of this bat brat lording it over longer established favourites and Percy's regression experiment made things worse.
> It clear this book is Damian focused like it or not and that's not about to change I just need Percy stop with his learning journey though I suspect that is the whole idea of this Run. Damian learning. Which has never been done before.
> 
> I don't know how long Gleason is tied up with Superman but I hope we get the next chapters soon .


Clearly, he needs something... change his haters opinion...* In the past I saw people that changed of opinion about him after many years, because they saw Damian first years in the comics..* 

I should be proud if one team can make this possible(softened opinions about Damian) even if I should wait 1 year for see him again in another place..  *After Wally West(the original) problem, this is not a bad idea..* 

ANYWAY... CANON OR NO CANON, I always can see old books with him..

----------


## dietrich

Shush Damian not in this sbow Yet


This is for you Sparkles  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

> So rubbish @Dietrich  I can't believe you left out the most important panel where he face punches him and say's" pay attention father". You left out the Win!
> 
> I went ahead and fixed it.
> You're welcome.


Thank you I can't believe I missed it out.

----------


## dietrich

mukimimi

----------


## dietrich

You did Bruce

----------


## dietrich

Tweets

----------


## dietrich



----------


## fanfan13

> Tweets


LMAO just what is this hahaha
and why is Damian's name only "Wayne" XD

----------


## dietrich

> LMAO just what is this hahaha
> and why is Damian's name only "Wayne" XD


It's called Batfamily tweets. Amazing what's on the internet.
Not sure why he's name is only Wayne I didn't even notice.

----------


## dietrich

I am Robin Son of Batman

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## Fergus

Damian Wayne Metal Fury Road.

----------


## Fergus

> You did Bruce


Shame that Batman's characterisation is allover the place. This almost feels like Tomasi is mocking and throwing shade.

----------


## Fergus

> Yeah, is something bad..
> 
> Hmmmmm..... With *WAFLE* words about that Supersons Saga of Tomorrow, Supersons 10(headquarters), the Supersons Club and Tim returns...
> 
> Seems that Damian time in TT will be shorter than I imaginated.. WHAT A SHAME, however with 2 HATERS in the team, you can´t enjoy this comic completely, they ruin EVERYTHING..  This is the first time that I hate BB..
> 
> *
> As I imaginated RSOB was the ideal comic for begin one club*, not continue with the OLD RULE of another Robin in the TT.. Seems that with the return of Steph I will lose Damian... except for certain appearances in another comics(supersons is not option for me)...


Really can't wait for Gleason to get back to this. I don't know how it works as a begin for a club unless we're talking an Outsiders book since we have people like Maya and Suren on the team. Two very grey characters. Are they even good guys. Abuse is a hero but the other two I'm not sure. Suren was going to end the world. That's  a Super villain in the making .

I like the team teased in Superman. Kori is a big favourite of mine but i like Rose and Damian more. Their banter and chemistry was great. Percy's Kori here so far seems more like the boring aunty. Shes not anything to do just say wise things now and then without actually doing wise things.

----------


## adrikito

> Really can't wait for Gleason to get back to this. I don't know how it works as a begin for a club unless we're talking an Outsiders book since we have people like Maya and Suren on the team. Two very grey characters. Are they even good guys. Abuse is a hero but the other two I'm not sure. Suren was going to end the world. That's  a Super villain in the making .
> 
> I like the team teased in Superman. Kori is a big favourite of mine but i like Rose and Damian more. Their banter and chemistry was great. Percy's Kori here so far seems more like the boring aunty. Shes not anything to do just say wise things now and then without actually doing wise things.


Talking about her I saw this today in TUMBLR...

DC batman Damian Wayne Maya Ducard.jpg

Both Dancing... and Damian without his tooth..

Thanks to Priest Deathstroke Damian knows Rose.. And she was in one team with Damian in that vision of SM 30.. I hope see Maya in a few years in one team with Damian... First Maya in RSOB again..

----------


## CPSparkles

My favourite Robins Dick and Damian

----------


## CPSparkles

> Talking about her I saw this today in TUMBLR...
> 
> DC batman Damian Wayne Maya Ducard.jpg
> 
> Both Dancing... and Damian without his tooth..
> 
> Thanks to Priest Deathstroke Damian knows Rose.. And she was in one team with Damian in that vision of SM 30.. I hope see Maya in a few years in one team with Damian... First Maya in RSOB again..


I like the missing tooth.

----------


## CPSparkles

https://laizy-boy.tumblr.com/post/16...ot-i-draw-this

----------


## CPSparkles

Supersons in suits



https://okayu0317.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

On the subject of a Nightwing and Robin Book I came across this premise by _Red Robin Detective_. It's a tad daytime soap but interesting nonetheless


*If you listen closely, you can hear me shouting from the rooftops that Dick was more of Damian’s paternal figure than Bruce ever tried or pretended to be. I love DC comics, I do, but what really annoys me about them is they have this tendency to set up really great interesting ideas and unique scenarios rich with drama and great character dynamics… and then they go 180 and go the boring, traditional route. The Dick/Dami/Bruce triangle relationship is one of my biggest peevs.

Because Dick, honest to god, saved Damian’s life and is basically single-handedly responsible for helping the boy get his life together. Basically everyone else had given up on Damian, especially after Bruce died, noooooo one wanted to deal with the Bat’s annoying assassin kid. But Dick has a big heart and a lot of patience and probably (definitely) was working out his grief and guilt over Bruce’s death by saving his kid.

You’ve heard me bitch about how Dick screwed Tim over by taking Robin from him and giving him to Damian but Dick was right and being Robin was absolutely what Damian needed. That said, he treated Tim pretty terribly and IMO there should’ve been a lot of fallout of that once close relationship but DC didn’t even acknowledge it yeah thanks. Anyway, Dick put so much time, patience, love and effort into Damian and it eventually paid off. Damian comes to love and rely on Dick as a mentor, a partner and, dare I say, a father figure. It’s littered all through Grant Morrison’s Batman and Robin (I despise the man but… the Dick/Dami dynamic is really good guys). There’s this one panel I remember where they learn Bruce is coming back and Damian is scared. He’s not sure he wants his father back because he’s afraid he’s going to break up his and Dick’s partnership. Like oh my god, talk about juicy.

So Bruce is back blah blah and DC just… pretends that all that love and anxiety with Dick wasn’t there. That Damian is 10000% devoted to his father and loves him unconditionally and??? Ok I love Tomasi/Gleason B&R but come on, it just abandoned what could have been a delicious story arc of Bruce coming back from the dead only to find his blood son became Dick’s kid.

So this is getting long but me lay out what I would have done if I was in charge of DC: Bruce comes back and is shocked and pleasantly surprised to find Damian is more controllable and humane. Bruce is older and he’s been through enough shit that he’s just through with troubled kids, great, Dick did all the hard work now I can pick up where he left off. Except Damian remembers that Bruce didn’t try very hard before he died to help Dami (He did try in his own stoic Bruce way, but he wasn’t able to give Damian the love and care he needed) and he feels awkward. This man is his father, he admires his skills and all… but Dami has seen what real love feels like and he doesn’t quite have it for Bruce yet. Bruce, being the idiot he is, immediately tries to yank Damian away from Dick and place him as his new Robin. No one reacts well.  

Damian is howling and screaming that he is Grayson’s partner, that they work well together and Bruce can’t force Damian to work with him. Bruce isn’t respecting him at all, is treating him like a kid sidekick where Dick knows Damian and gave him care and respect and really let Dami be involved. Dick is fighting too, yes he’s so glad his adopted dad is back and he wants to be Nightwing again… but I have this vision of Bruce trying to take Dami and the boy is fighting and these paternal instincts just rise out of nowhere and soon Dick is shielding Damian from his father saying it’s too soon to switch and blah blah. Later Dick is lying awake trying to figure out when he stopped being Damian’s brother/mentor and started being his sorta dad. Bruce is pretty stunned, he’s now seeing the enormous changes that have happened in his absence and how close Dick and Dami have become. He watches the easy way the two interact and finds himself jealous, He wants that kind of relationship with his son.

So Dick becomes Nightwing again and Damian is still refusing to leave his partner. Bruce doesn’t like it but there’s not much he can do. Dick feels a little bad but they’re all trying to figure out how to fit Bruce back into their lives. So Nightwing and Robin patrol while Batman goes solo. Everyone knows Nightwing was Batman II and they can clearly see that the new Robin prefers Nightwing over the original Batman. You know the villains are in the background eating popcorn watching the family drama unfold. Bruce talks to Dick and tries to work out something, Dick isn’t Damian’s parent. He’s living with Bruce and him and Dami need to learn to get on better. So, with Dick mediating, Bruce and Damian start trying to build their relationship. Bruce still isn’t very good with this crap but he’s getting better and the effort is appreciated. Eventually Robin kind of goes back and forth between Nightwing and Batman, but it’s clear to everyone who he prefers more. Bruce tries not to be hurt.

So yeah, Dick is basically Damian’s dad in all but name and Bruce feels super awkward and left out and Damian is still trying to find himself. Tim and Jay are in the background also watching this unfold (Tim and Jay are lowkey bonding over their bitterness of being replaced and how now both Dick and Bruce are fighting over this brat leaving them in the dust). Yeah I can get into more detail but my fingers hurt from typing and I need to study.*

Post from https://redrobin-detective.tumblr.co...was-nightwings

----------


## CPSparkles

I hate that Tomasi's run ignored the importance and impact of Dick Grayson in Damian's life.

----------


## CPSparkles

Injustice 2 #8
For a while I didn't like Tom Taylor but now I sort of do

----------


## fanfan13

> On the subject of a Nightwing and Robin Book I came across this premise by _Red Robin Detective_. It's a tad daytime soap but interesting nonetheless
> 
> 
> *If you listen closely, you can hear me shouting from the rooftops that Dick was more of Damians paternal figure than Bruce ever tried or pretended to be. I love DC comics, I do, but what really annoys me about them is they have this tendency to set up really great interesting ideas and unique scenarios rich with drama and great character dynamics and then they go 180 and go the boring, traditional route. The Dick/Dami/Bruce triangle relationship is one of my biggest peevs.
> 
> Because Dick, honest to god, saved Damians life and is basically single-handedly responsible for helping the boy get his life together. Basically everyone else had given up on Damian, especially after Bruce died, noooooo one wanted to deal with the Bats annoying assassin kid. But Dick has a big heart and a lot of patience and probably (definitely) was working out his grief and guilt over Bruces death by saving his kid.
> 
> Youve heard me bitch about how Dick screwed Tim over by taking Robin from him and giving him to Damian but Dick was right and being Robin was absolutely what Damian needed. That said, he treated Tim pretty terribly and IMO there shouldve been a lot of fallout of that once close relationship but DC didnt even acknowledge it yeah thanks. Anyway, Dick put so much time, patience, love and effort into Damian and it eventually paid off. Damian comes to love and rely on Dick as a mentor, a partner and, dare I say, a father figure. Its littered all through Grant Morrisons Batman and Robin (I despise the man but the Dick/Dami dynamic is really good guys). Theres this one panel I remember where they learn Bruce is coming back and Damian is scared. Hes not sure he wants his father back because hes afraid hes going to break up his and Dicks partnership. Like oh my god, talk about juicy.
> 
> ...


Now, I need a fanfiction out of this!

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Couple of things I like the Throwing R's and just how much does Bruce spend on his mission? from the looks of it Robin [and possibly Batman] needs a new cape every night.

So mich sweetness in this issue . I love the idea of people giving Robin tips and treats [thanks to Homecoming another thing Marvel pipped DC to the post at]

----------


## CPSparkles

> Now, I need a fanfiction out of this!


Thats exactly what i thought  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

http://mukimimi.tumblr.

----------


## CPSparkles

From Green Arrow #31 Otto Schmidt

----------


## CPSparkles

I bet you all missed GA #31



How old is Emi? she seems a bit too....healthy and well fed for someone of Damian's age no

----------


## CPSparkles

Searching for clues and bumping heads by Otter

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian Wayne by Otto Schmidt

----------


## CPSparkles

mydarkpasseng3r.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## dietrich

> On the subject of a Nightwing and Robin Book I came across this premise by _Red Robin Detective_. It's a tad daytime soap but interesting nonetheless
> 
> 
> *If you listen closely, you can hear me shouting from the rooftops that Dick was more of Damians paternal figure than Bruce ever tried or pretended to be. I love DC comics, I do, but what really annoys me about them is they have this tendency to set up really great interesting ideas and unique scenarios rich with drama and great character dynamics and then they go 180 and go the boring, traditional route. The Dick/Dami/Bruce triangle relationship is one of my biggest peevs.
> 
> Because Dick, honest to god, saved Damians life and is basically single-handedly responsible for helping the boy get his life together. Basically everyone else had given up on Damian, especially after Bruce died, noooooo one wanted to deal with the Bats annoying assassin kid. But Dick has a big heart and a lot of patience and probably (definitely) was working out his grief and guilt over Bruces death by saving his kid.
> 
> Youve heard me bitch about how Dick screwed Tim over by taking Robin from him and giving him to Damian but Dick was right and being Robin was absolutely what Damian needed. That said, he treated Tim pretty terribly and IMO there shouldve been a lot of fallout of that once close relationship but DC didnt even acknowledge it yeah thanks. Anyway, Dick put so much time, patience, love and effort into Damian and it eventually paid off. Damian comes to love and rely on Dick as a mentor, a partner and, dare I say, a father figure. Its littered all through Grant Morrisons Batman and Robin (I despise the man but the Dick/Dami dynamic is really good guys). Theres this one panel I remember where they learn Bruce is coming back and Damian is scared. Hes not sure he wants his father back because hes afraid hes going to break up his and Dicks partnership. Like oh my god, talk about juicy.
> 
> ...


It'a custody battle! I love it.
It would be a one shot of course and written by Seeley because he has a flair for dramatics and is quite cheeky in his writing.

----------


## dietrich

> Couple of things I like the Throwing R's and just how much does Bruce spend on his mission? from the looks of it Robin [and possibly Batman] needs a new cape every night.
> 
> So mich sweetness in this issue . I love the idea of people giving Robin tips and treats [thanks to Homecoming another thing Marvel pipped DC to the post at]


I never noticed that torn cape first time around.
This was so sweet especially the helping the old lady with her shopping part. 
I really like the Injustice Robin outfit my 2nd favourite

----------


## dietrich

> I bet you all missed GA #31
> 
> 
> 
> How old is Emi? she seems a bit too....healthy and well fed for someone of Damian's age no


I missed this. I also wish Bruce got to finish what we must know about Robin.

So batman sent him there to protect Gotham and Damian. So many mixed messages with Percy's Bruce and I take from this that Damian does indeed spend most of his time in Gotham.

----------


## adrikito

> I bet you all missed GA #31
> 
> 
> 
> How old is Emi? she seems a bit too....healthy and well fed for someone of Damian's age no


HAHAHAHAHAHA.. I like the last arrow words about TEENAGE SIDEKICKS..

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

Damian with Green Arrow, Harley Quinn and Killer Croc

----------


## dietrich

Damian takes down Riddler

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian takes down Riddler


Loser Riddler.

----------


## CPSparkles

So sad everytime Jerry is left out and i love lil' Dick from Multiversity.

----------


## Aioros22

> I hate that Tomasi's run ignored the importance and impact of Dick Grayson in Damian's life.


Despite Dick being the ony one Damian would listen to?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Despite Dick being the ony one Damian would listen to?


I guess they wanted to do a father son thing and stating Grayson importance in Damian's life and to Damian undermines Bruce but thankfully other titles, Batman Inc and  Rebirth [Seeley and Percy] keep reminding everyone.

They can both be equally important don't like that Tomasi didn't pick up on it more.

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian listens to Bruce, Dick and Alfred though.

----------


## sakuyamons

> HAHAHAHAHAHA.. I like the last arrow words about TEENAGE SIDEKICKS..


Especially ironic considering Ollie is a mess with Teen Sidekicks.

----------


## adrikito

suicide squad 26 preview(gotham resistance 2):

http://www.cbr.com/exclusive-suicide-squad-26/

----------


## sakuyamons

> suicide squad 26 preview(gotham resistance 2):
> 
> http://www.cbr.com/exclusive-suicide-squad-26/


Loving the designs! Damian looks older here.

----------


## Frontier

> suicide squad 26 preview(gotham resistance 2):
> 
> http://www.cbr.com/exclusive-suicide-squad-26/


I guess we're not going to see the Batman Who Laughs giving Ivy her power-up. 

When did Croc start talking in the third person  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## Alycat

> I guess they wanted to do a father-son thing and stating Grayson importance in Damian's life and to Damian undermines Bruce but thankfully other titles, Batman Inc and  Rebirth [Seeley and Percy] keep reminding everyone.
> 
> They can both be equally important don't like that Tomasi didn't pick up on it more.


I guess with the timeline mess making it unknown how long they were together, Tomasi didn't want to rock the boat and had a lot of work to do in establishing a proper Bruce/Damian dynamic. Dick being there would've undermined that I suppose. For me of course, Damian and Bruce aren't actually all that interesting together, so I really do wish Tomasi would write Dick more.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Loving the designs! Damian looks older here.


I was thinking that. And Nightwing's haircut

----------


## TheCape

I guest that Tomasi and Gleason didn't pick up much in the Damian /Dick because of how weird the New 52 timeline (with the idiocy of the reboot i won't be surprised that Batman concieved Damian before there paretns were killed  :Stick Out Tongue: ).

As for their relationship, i don't know, Dick and Damian had some father/son undertones, but i doubt that Lil'l Wayne saw Dick as a dad, Bruce and Dick dynamic was always more like little and big brother, with some fatherly undertones, but Bruce (usually) was too young to see himself in that kind of position for Dick (Dick also probably wanted for Bruce to act more like a father to him, but it never came at the rigth time), when Richard grew up part of him was regretfull for not being the kind of father figure that he needed but it was too late, wich is why he was a bit more fatherly with Todd. I largely think the same when it comes to Dick and Damian, Dick acted more like a brother than a father and Damian saw it as that and maybe a part of him wanted that Grayson was more fatherly toward him, but he doesn't see Dick as that. Just my personally view on the whole thing.

----------


## Aioros22

> Damian listens to Bruce, Dick and Alfred though.


He had a constant grip battle with Bruce. It`s not even fair mentioning Alfred because he`s the biggest sacred cow of the franchise and nobody is written as not listening to him or getting along with. Just look at the no-sell he`s had with his actions getting untrained kids killed. Totally swept away. 

Even Dick and Bruce will get a much deserved punch on ocassion but Alfred? Lolz.

----------


## fanfan13

> I bet you all missed GA #31
> 
> 
> 
> How old is Emi? she seems a bit too....healthy and well fed for someone of Damian's age no


I think Emiko is a few years older than Damian. Ugh, idk for sure. I really want to continue reading Green Arrow but well

Although why did suddenly Bruce talk about Robin to GA? Like he could vision things that will happen in the future (Both Damian and Ollie as part of GR).
So this is more or less why Damian called Ollie a baby sitter and also why Dick thanked for keeping an eye on Damian. Bruce has talked to Ollie about it beforehand.

and what is there to know about Robin anyway.

----------


## fanfan13

> It'a custody battle! I love it.
> It would be a one shot of course and written by Seeley because he has a flair for dramatics and is quite cheeky in his writing.


Hahaha Seeley is indeed the right person you'd choose to write another Damian-Dick drama, especially involving Bruce.




> suicide squad 26 preview(gotham resistance 2):
> 
> http://www.cbr.com/exclusive-suicide-squad-26/


whoa thanks!




> I guest that Tomasi and Gleason didn't pick up much in the Damian /Dick because of how weird the New 52 timeline (with the idiocy of the reboot i won't be surprised that Batman concieved Damian before there paretns were killed ).
> 
> As for their relationship, i don't know, Dick and Damian had some father/son undertones, but i doubt that Lil'l Wayne saw Dick as a dad, Bruce and Dick dynamic was always more like little and big brother, with some fatherly undertones, but Bruce (usually) was too young to see himself in that kind of position for Dick (Dick also probably wanted for Bruce to act more like a father to him, but it never came at the rigth time), when Richard grew up part of him was regretfull for not being the kind of father figure that he needed but it was too late, wich is why he was a bit more fatherly with Todd. I largely think the same when it comes to Dick and Damian, Dick acted more like a brother than a father and Damian saw it as that and maybe a part of him wanted that Grayson was more fatherly toward him, but he doesn't see Dick as that. Just my personally view on the whole thing.


I remember reading it in one of B&R TPBs I own about Tomasi's pitch on the book. Tomasi was indeed more focused on building Bruce-Damian relationship, especially on the first arc.
Although by the second arc and in an issue of Batman and Nightwing one, I think we can see that Damian gets along with Dick really well.

----------


## dietrich

> suicide squad 26 preview(gotham resistance 2):
> 
> http://www.cbr.com/exclusive-suicide-squad-26/


Nice preview doesn't exactly grab me. This might be the week link in GR.

----------


## dietrich

> He had a constant grip battle with Bruce. It`s not even fair mentioning Alfred because he`s the biggest sacred cow of the franchise and nobody is written as not listening to him or getting along with. Just look at the no-sell he`s had with his actions getting untrained kids killed. Totally swept away. 
> 
> Even Dick and Bruce will get a much deserved punch on ocassion but Alfred? Lolz.


Pisses me off that Alfred gets away with such crap like some kind of sexist grampa that everyone gives a pass because of his age.

Still giving him the side eye for everything around the time Bruce had Amnesia. He's one cold hearted MOFO.

Damian does listen to Bruce and yeah they had some grip problems that's called parenting, parenting a headstrong and independent child but they came through.

----------


## dietrich

> I guest that Tomasi and Gleason didn't pick up much in the Damian /Dick because of how weird the New 52 timeline (with the idiocy of the reboot i won't be surprised that Batman concieved Damian before there paretns were killed ).
> 
> As for their relationship, i don't know, Dick and Damian had some father/son undertones, but i doubt that Lil'l Wayne saw Dick as a dad, Bruce and Dick dynamic was always more like little and big brother, with some fatherly undertones, but Bruce (usually) was too young to see himself in that kind of position for Dick (Dick also probably wanted for Bruce to act more like a father to him, but it never came at the rigth time), when Richard grew up part of him was regretfull for not being the kind of father figure that he needed but it was too late, wich is why he was a bit more fatherly with Todd. I largely think the same when it comes to Dick and Damian, Dick acted more like a brother than a father and Damian saw it as that and maybe a part of him wanted that Grayson was more fatherly toward him, but he doesn't see Dick as that. Just my personally view on the whole thing.


I don't see what the timeline had to do with it regardless of when he was conceived He still got to know his dad at the same point and everything about Morrison run still stood. Tomasi loves fathers and sons and knows exactly the story he wants to focus on and he is still doing today.

Dick is Damian's 1st male parental figure and even though he puts his father on such a pedestal [undeserved] his love and reverence for Grayson is clear but the casual nature of their dialogue and Grayson's approach makes damian view him still as a brother.
I think Dick see's Damian a bit like a son and he pretty much said as much.

I would give anything to have Morrison in this upcoming AA doing a bit more on their relationship. It doesn't have to be major. That one panel in Inc made up for the lack of acknowledgement in the nu52. Though Dick also broke cover to try to go bring Damian back from the dead and I loved that he was the acceptance stage and Bruce only ever managed to save Damian in the game once Dick got in on it.

----------


## dietrich

> I guess with the timeline mess making it unknown how long they were together, Tomasi didn't want to rock the boat and had a lot of work to do in establishing a proper Bruce/Damian dynamic. Dick being there would've undermined that I suppose. For me of course, Damian and Bruce aren't actually all that interesting together, so I really do wish Tomasi would write Dick more.


Damian and Bruce is the most interesting and emotionally satisfying of the Dynamic Duo relationships while Dick and Damian is the most fun.
Watching them mess up, learn to trust each, make up and Bruce stumbling and struggling to be a dad. Learning to trust his son being lees Batman and more Bruce aging dad.

----------


## Alycat

> Damian and Bruce is the most interesting and emotionally satisfying of the Dynamic Duo relationships while Dick and Damian is the most fun.
> Watching them mess up, learn to trust each, make up and Bruce stumbling and struggling to be a dad. Learning to trust his son being lees Batman and more Bruce aging dad.


See that's why it's not satisfying for me. I find Bruce's struggling with Jason far more interesting than his struggle with Damian. Being a good dad for Damian is in constant flux ( and make him look awful) while his struggles with Jason are more understanding and satisfying for me. They reach a point and don't seem to backtrack as often as he does with Damian.  Bruce and Damian being similar than different also make the dynamic a lot less interesting. It's why I prefer Dick and Damian.

----------


## dietrich

> See that's why it's not satisfying for me. I find Bruce's struggling with Jason far more interesting than his struggle with Damian. Being a good dad for Damian is in constant flux ( and make him look awful) while his struggles with Jason are more understanding and satisfying for me. They reach a point and don't seem to backtrack as often as he does with Damian.  Bruce and Damian being similar than different also make the dynamic a lot less interesting. It's why I prefer Dick and Damian.


This is the 1st time I've seen Bruce try to be a dad. I didn't see any parental struggle in Jason and Bruce. The back tracks are what make it more like a parental relationship. The shakiness, the lack of confidence all of those are things that go hand in hand with parenting. Everyone struggles at it and no one ever gets it right which is why even when the kids are grown and married you find yourself still parenting and going over the same things.

His relationship with Damian is different and I find it very interesting.

----------


## dietrich

So Injustice 2 yesterday Damian meets Kara. It was okay Damian seemed far too chipper I liked this page though it's non spoilery

----------


## fanfan13

> So Injustice 2 yesterday Damian meets Kara. It was okay Damian seemed far too chipper I liked this page though it's non spoilery


...I don't understand. I don't follow Injustice 2 anymore.
But the panels are in black so this is a flashback?

----------


## TheCape

> I don't see what the timeline had to do with it regardless of when he was conceived He still got to know his dad at the same point and everything about Morrison run still stood. Tomasi loves fathers and sons and knows exactly the story he wants to focus on and he is still doing today.


It was a joke about DC bad decision, not a dig toward Damian.

----------


## dietrich

> ...I don't understand. I don't follow Injustice 2 anymore.
> But the panels are in black so this is a flashback?


No cos his arm was broken last issue.
This is the 1st time Damian meets another Kryptonian in the Injusticeverse. I like the fact he can sneak up on a Kryptonian but he seems too chipper and regular for Damian.

----------


## dietrich

Batman Beyond "Where is Damian Wayne? Bruce's Son." - Rebirth Complete Story




20.57 Lol Harsh Comicstorian real harsh

----------


## adrikito

BAD NEWS, Batman is planning add a NEW ROBIN.. And he is BETTER than the previous Robins without exception, even BETTER than Duke..

baby darkseid robin joke.jpg

HAHAHAHA.. I found this today in internet..

----------


## CPSparkles

> BAD NEWS, Batman is planning add a NEW ROBIN.. And he is BETTER than the previous Robins without exception, even BETTER than Duke..
> 
> baby darkseid robin joke.jpg
> 
> HAHAHAHA.. I found this today in internet..


The sidekicks keep getting younger  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

> So Injustice 2 yesterday Damian meets Kara. It was okay Damian seemed far too chipper I liked this page though it's non spoilery


More fuel for Alycat  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## adrikito

> The sidekicks keep getting younger


NO MATTER... He is special, his current age is enough for Robin mantle.

DC teen Darkseid.jpg

----------


## Aioros22

> The sidekicks keep getting younger


The man is out of control.

----------


## CPSparkles

SS was interesting and sad.
We get some info on the Damian who Laughs [thank you for that name @Korath] 

*spoilers:*
Seems he is indeed Damian. When his father became a monster he chose to follow him and from the looks of it might have undergone some horrific experiments.
Also there's a dark universe Nightwing who likes a good time apparently.
They think our Batman is dead and Damian's reaction was so sad but it's batman we know he's not dead
*end of spoilers*

----------


## CPSparkles

> NO MATTER... He is special, his current age is enough for Robin mantle.
> 
> DC teen Darkseid.jpg


Look how cute and menacing

----------


## CPSparkles

> The man is out of control.


He's got an addiction.

----------


## fanfan13

> SS was interesting and sad.
> We get some info on the Damian who Laughs [thank you for that name @Korath]


Damian Who Laughs lol
anyway I... like Damian's new hairstyle (and the horns on his mask)

----------


## dietrich

Even his costume and the horned mask is growing on me and Ollie had such lovely hair but what happened to Dick's facial hair?

Damian who laughs is lethal
Loved Dick's concern for Kory
Loving how brotherly Dick and Damian are being in this tie in as search for their father. The way they lean on each other so sweet and tugs at my heart.
Dick is smack in the middle of this mystery isn't he? 
Damian who laughs riding Goliath just no and anyone else notice Raven is still missing?
I so want to know more about this evil universe where the Batman who laughs comes from. Other Damian didn't look too comfy strapped to that whatever.
Loved Harley and Damian's squabble over who should drive the bus. I think Damian as someone who has experience of driving school buses should have been driver.

This has been the weakest tie in so far but still a fun read and good to have Mr T join the fun.

Can't wait for next week and how this wraps up.

----------


## dietrich

Damian by Otto Schmidt



Checked the last issue and Love his art can't wait for Green Arrow GR tie in

----------


## dietrich

By Patrick Gleason tagged Failure to use proper eye protection during the #eclipse can have unfortunate results.

----------


## pansy

*spoilers:*
Tim is Batman tomorrow.  relief that Bruce does not hunt a child.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Godlike13

> NO MATTER... He is special, his current age is enough for Robin mantle.
> 
> Attachment 55249


They need to get kid Darkseid in Super Son's asap.

----------


## Alycat

> More fuel for Alycat


Lmao I did get excited when I saw that page! Today's Suicde Squad is probably the weakest part of the crossover so far but still had some good Dick and Damian moments( and Dick/ Kory).

----------


## sakuyamons

> They need to get kid Darkseid in Super Son's asap.


Teen Darksaid and Zod’s son vs the Supersons

----------


## Frontier

> Teen Darksaid and Zod’s son vs the Supersons


I honestly want to see this happen now  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## fanfan13

> *spoilers:*
> Tim is Batman tomorrow.  relief that Bruce does not hunt a child.
> *end of spoilers*


I wonder if that will be true for Super Sons...




> Teen Darksaid and Zod’s son vs the Supersons


OOOHHH!! Now I want to read it!

----------


## Godlike13

Wasn't Zod's son Chris though?

----------


## dietrich

> I wonder if that will be true for Super Sons...
> 
> 
> 
> OOOHHH!! Now I want to read it!


On the 1st point I don't see it. Like someone on the Supeman side said why would a Tec arc suddenly spin off into a cross over with the Supersons? 

On the 2nd that is a brilliant idea Zod's son you know it's almost guaranteed but teen Darkseid is an idea too good to miss. I know he's a baby right now maybe e ages fast or sometime.
I just need this.

----------


## dietrich

> Wasn't Zod's son Chris though?


He's been changed to this guy

[IMG]https://i.*****.com/vi/HhcichG5WGU/maxresdefault.jpg[/IMG]

Who's a bad guy and loyal to his Dad 

[sorry folks couldn't find a smaller pic]

----------


## dietrich

Tiny d**k by ilvyl

----------


## dietrich

Couple of things 
Did he just snap his own tablet? because that just sucks for him and really doesn't hurt Jon.
This thing about Damian been homeschooled by Alfred when he's already educated to the level he is. What exactly are Alfred's qualifications? 

That guy. 
So along with Actor, Spy, Nurse, Mechanic, Dress maker and Gentleman's Gentleman! He's also a professor?

----------


## dietrich

LOL I had to draw this! by flipityflip







Based on this  http://localstarboy.tumblr.com/post/...nutes-straight

----------


## dietrich

Supersons/Hero Academia DAMIAN and KATSUKI BAKUGOU by flipityflip

----------


## dietrich

http://flipityflip.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

> Supersons fan book online sale starting now   :http://bolexiang.com/book_infor.php?...umber=TW170821


Do yo know if there is an english version? Went to order but couldn't find the button

----------


## dietrich

Have to say I'm happy with the way Synder is using Dick and Damian in Metal and how he plotted their roles in Gotham Resistance. Given his history with the family and how isolated his Batman was I wasn't expecting Gotham Resistance to be about family and the son's rushing to save their father.

I wonder if the fact that Metal is edited by the Superoffice have anything to do with this?

----------


## adrikito

> They need to get kid Darkseid in Super Son's asap.


HHAHAHAHAH... As the SUPREME ENEMY..




> Even his costume and the horned mask is growing on me and Ollie had such lovely hair but what happened to Dick's facial hair?
> 
> Damian who laughs is lethal
> Loved Dick's concern for Kory
> Loving how brotherly Dick and Damian are being in this tie in as search for their father. The way they lean on each other so sweet and tugs at my heart.
> Dick is smack in the middle of this mystery isn't he? 
> Damian who laughs riding Goliath just no and anyone else notice Raven is still missing?
> I so want to know more about this evil universe where the Batman who laughs comes from. Other Damian didn't look too comfy strapped to that whatever.
> Loved Harley and Damian's squabble over who should drive the bus. I think Damian as someone who has experience of driving school buses should have been driver.
> ...


I like more than the first time that I see the image too... Maybe because is a good costume for him.. However, I don´t like these girl lips..

Poor Damian, his father maybe is death..

Yes, Raven is not here... Maybe she will appear in the next chapter, not as another enemy..

----------


## adrikito

> http://flipityflip.tumblr.com


good images..

You know about TYNION interview? Seems that Batman of Tomorrow(Tim) want change something in the past(the present of DC)... Supersons crossover mistery resolved, is him..

----------


## Aioros22

> SS was interesting and sad.
> We get some info on the Damian who Laughs [thank you for that name @Korath] 
> 
> *spoilers:*
> Seems he is indeed Damian. When his father became a monster he chose to follow him and from the looks of it might have undergone some horrific experiments.
> Also there's a dark universe Nightwing who likes a good time apparently.
> They think our Batman is dead and Damian's reaction was so sad but it's batman we know he's not dead
> *end of spoilers*


That means the "crow" robins can`t be Dick. Or Damian. 

Mistery solved.

----------


## dietrich

> That means the "crow" robins can`t be Dick. Or Damian. 
> 
> Mistery solved.


Mystery solved indeed. Only one missing is Tim. Odd that he's left out.

Could the Crows be Jason and Tim?
Maybe in this Dark universe tim is killed by the Joker and Batman kills Joker leading to the joker poison infecting Batman who then becomes the Batman who laughs.

It just doesn't see right that all the others are here and he isn't. It also makes "Batman doesn't need Robin" seem more loaded.
Seeing as Tynion is writing the one shot for the Batman who laughs I don't see Tim not being involved when everyone else gets a mention.

----------


## dietrich

> good images..
> 
> You know about TYNION interview? Seems that Batman of Tomorrow(Tim) want change something in the past(the present of DC)... Supersons crossover mistery resolved, is him..


Yeah I still don't think it's going to be him. I mean why would it?

----------


## Aioros22

> Mystery solved indeed. Only one missing is Tim. Odd that he's left out.
> 
> Could the Crows be Jason and Tim?
> Maybe in this Dark universe tim is killed by the Joker and Batman kills Joker leading to the joker poison infecting Batman who then becomes the Batman who laughs.
> 
> It just doesn't see right that all the others are here and he isn't. It also makes "Batman doesn't need Robin" seem more loaded.
> Seeing as Tynion is writing the one shot for the Batman who laughs I don't see Tim not being involved when everyone else gets a mention.


Tim is the only one with no hint, true. Maybe he`s playing Dr Frankenstein for Sauron. 

Is the One Shot supposed to be the origin of Sauron here? I though Snyder was slated to write that story. If it`s Tynion, that is bound to be interesting.

----------


## dietrich

> Tim is the only one with no hint, true. Maybe he`s playing Dr Frankenstein for Sauron. 
> 
> Is the One Shot supposed to be the origin of Sauron here? I though Snyder was slated to write that story. If it`s Tynion, that is bound to be interesting.


Yeah it is. From the original solicits it said Tynion a fact that in all my excitement I forgot about. Unless that's changed. Will check but pretty sure still Tynion.

Tec still him but with Synder plotting hopefully it'll still be awesome and won't read like a Tynion's usual stuff.

----------


## dietrich

> HHAHAHAHAH... As the SUPREME ENEMY..
> 
> 
> 
> I like more than the first time that I see the image too... Maybe because is a good costume for him.. However, I don´t like these girl lips..
> 
> Poor Damian, his father maybe is death..
> 
> Yes, Raven is not here... Maybe she will appear in the next chapter, not as another enemy..


Sadly Raven is currently a Hood ornament for the Laughter Mobile [Jesus I really hope we get toys from this event]

I guess they couldn't turn her.

----------


## sakuyamons

> That means the "crow" robins can`t be Dick. Or Damian. 
> 
> Mistery solved.


Jason can’t catch a break, he either dies or is turned into a vore abomination.

----------


## Aioros22

Or becomes a priest, Red Robin or Batman in the JL in other worlds. 

It`s like this way or thaaaaaaatway.

----------


## dietrich

> Jason can’t catch a break, he either dies or is turned into a vore abomination.


Damian says hello.

----------


## pansy

> Sadly Raven is currently a Hood ornament for the Laughter Mobile [Jesus I really hope we get toys from this event]
> 
> I guess they couldn't turn her.


Raven turned into a battery?matrix-battery.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> Raven turned into a battery?matrix-battery.jpg


Oh could be I never considered that option.

----------


## Alycat

> Jason can’t catch a break, he either dies or is turned into a vore abomination.


Everyone usually gets it bad. Dick is usually dead or evil. Tim usually doesn't exist.

----------


## sakuyamons

> Damian says hello.


At least Damian can be a vore abomination that talks and isn’t chained.

----------


## Fergus

> Mystery solved indeed. Only one missing is Tim. Odd that he's left out.
> 
> Could the Crows be Jason and Tim?
> Maybe in this Dark universe tim is killed by the Joker and Batman kills Joker leading to the joker poison infecting Batman who then becomes the Batman who laughs.
> 
> It just doesn't see right that all the others are here and he isn't. It also makes "Batman doesn't need Robin" seem more loaded.
> Seeing as Tynion is writing the one shot for the Batman who laughs I don't see Tim not being involved when everyone else gets a mention.


It's not odd he's irrelevant. All the others changed the Batverse he did not.
The original and the first
The one who died 
The son and the current Robin

T** might had a long tenure and was the 1st to wear leg coverings but he didn't change or impact the Bat mythos in anyway. Why do you think in when they needed to cut some crap they were so comfortable messing with his history within the Bat verse?
Nu52 Dick is still the 1st, Jason still died, Damian is still the son and current robin, Tim is some new guy who knew Batman for 12 months.

----------


## Fergus

> Sadly Raven is currently a Hood ornament for the Laughter Mobile [Jesus I really hope we get toys from this event]
> 
> I guess they couldn't turn her.


Where is this from?

----------


## Fergus

> Supersons/Hero Academia DAMIAN and KATSUKI BAKUGOU by flipityflip


This is nice and funny.

----------


## adrikito

> sadly raven is currently a hood ornament for the laughter mobile [jesus i really hope we get toys from this event]
> 
> i guess they couldn't turn her.


wow... Amazing..

----------


## adrikito

> Yeah I still don't think it's going to be him. I mean why would it?


1.. Batwoman future.. Batman of Tomorrow is the villain and he is Tim... 

2..that character is here in the present, in Oz hideout.. The dissapeared Tim was Batman Beyond Tim, not him(the future changed)... And is here for help Tim... 

3. He wants change something of the present(like the bat of tomorrow SS crossover) for change his future..  

Why put another batman of tomorrow with one around here? 

Raven and BB will support him(is Drake), they talk with the rest of the Team, TT in his side.. If Batman of tomorrow is Damian, bad... More problems for believe him.. NO SENSE..

----------


## Caivu

Looks like Damian will be in "Fall of the Batmen":

Screenshot_20170928-114842.jpg

----------


## CPSparkles

> Where is this from?


The upcoming Green Arrow where we finally meet the Batman who laughs

----------


## CPSparkles

> It's not odd he's irrelevant. All the others changed the Batverse he did not.
> The original and the first
> The one who died 
> The son and the current Robin
> 
> T** might had a long tenure and was the 1st to wear leg coverings but he didn't change or impact the Bat mythos in anyway. Why do you think in when they needed to cut some crap they were so comfortable messing with his history within the Bat verse?
> Nu52 Dick is still the 1st, Jason still died, Damian is still the son and current robin, Tim is some new guy who knew Batman for 12 months.


I feel you're being unfair to Tim and hey you wrote his name

----------


## CPSparkles

> At least Damian can be a vore abomination that talks and isn’t chained.


I really don't like the fact that they are chained.

----------


## adrikito

> Looks like Damian will be in "Fall of the Batmen":
> 
> Screenshot_20170928-114842.jpg


.... Good... Maybe we can see one Damian and Steph moment..

----------


## reni344

Is Batwoman still on the team or is she completely in her own book now? I kind of want to see Damian interact with her Steph and Cassandra.

----------


## adrikito

> Is Batwoman still on the team or is she completely in her own book now? I kind of want to see Damian interact with her Steph and Cassandra.


With Tim here again I doubt see Damian in this team... Unfortunately..

----------


## Caivu

> Is Batwoman still on the team or is she completely in her own book now? I kind of want to see Damian interact with her Steph and Cassandra.


She's still on the team. And yeah, she needs to finally meet her third cousin for real.

----------


## TheCape

> T** might had a long tenure and was the 1st to wear leg coverings but he didn't change or impact the Bat mythos in anyway. Why do you think in when they needed to cut some crap they were so comfortable messing with his history within the Bat verse?
> Nu52 Dick is still the 1st, Jason still died, Damian is still the son and current robin, Tim is some new guy who knew Batman for 12 months.


Actually, Tim was the first real extension of the batfamilly and that eventually lead to Nightwing, Birds of Prey, Azrael and Cassandra Cain's Batgirl, we basically woulnd't have the current family if it wasn't for that, because it didn't really existed before the 90s beyond Bruce and Alfred (Dick was mostly relegated to the Titans, Barbara was retired and Bette was in limbo) and proved that the Robin brand was marketable enought to have his own solo. So he did have an impact, just that is not as marketable as "Son of Batman" or the "Robin that Died".


I said that the N52 screwed up with boths Dick and Tim almost equally, Dick was still the first Robin, but lost his story with the Titans, his time on Bludhaven and the respect of the rest of the superhero community, basically anything that wasn't related to Bruce and Damian (in this one wasn't really ackoleged until Lil' Wayne death), hell didn't feel like Bruce equal anymore, in spite of his time as Batman being canon. Jason and Damian were better because Grant Morrison wasn't still done with the latter and the former time as Robin was so short that you could headcanon most of the stuff that he did before his death, his time as Red Hood is the most altered, but only Winnick managed to do something worthwhile with that, so, not a big loss there (and i still maintain tha Jason didn't worked as an antihero until Rebirth).

----------


## fanfan13

> Sadly Raven is currently a Hood ornament for the Laughter Mobile [Jesus I really hope we get toys from this event]
> 
> I guess they couldn't turn her.


OH MY GOD Where is this from?

Edit: Nevermind. I read Sparkles' reply.

----------


## fanfan13

> 1.. Batwoman future.. Batman of Tomorrow is the villain and he is Tim... 
> 
> 2..that character is here in the present, in Oz hideout.. The dissapeared Tim was Batman Beyond Tim, not him(the future changed)... And is here for help Tim... 
> 
> 3. He wants change something of the present(like the bat of tomorrow SS crossover) for change his future..  
> 
> Why put another batman of tomorrow with one around here? 
> 
> Raven and BB will support him(is Drake), they talk with the rest of the Team, TT in his side.. If Batman of tomorrow is Damian, bad... More problems for believe him.. NO SENSE..


Oh wow at first I was skeptical but this convinces me that Batman of Tomorrow is Tim. Can't wait for December to come.




> Looks like Damian will be in "Fall of the Batmen":
> 
> Attachment 55304


Ok. pardon me because I don't read either Batwoman and Detective Comics so what is this "Fall of the Batmen"?

----------


## Fergus

> Actually, Tim was the first real extension of the batfamilly and that eventually lead to Nightwing, Birds of Prey, Azrael and Cassandra Cain's Batgirl, we basically woulnd't have the current family if it wasn't for that, because it didn't really existed before the 90s beyond Bruce and Alfred (Dick was mostly relegated to the Titans, Barbara was retired and Bette was in limbo) and proved that the Robin brand was marketable enought to have his own solo. So he did have an impact, just that is not as marketable as "Son of Batman" or the "Robin that Died".
> 
> 
> I said that the N52 screwed up with boths Dick and Tim almost equally, Dick was still the first Robin, but lost his story with the Titans, his time on Bludhaven and the respect of the rest of the superhero community, basically anything that wasn't related to Bruce and Damian (in this one wasn't really ackoleged until Lil' Wayne death), hell didn't feel like Bruce equal anymore, in spite of his time as Batman being canon. Jason and Damian were better because Grant Morrison wasn't still done with the latter and the former time as Robin was so short that you could headcanon most of the stuff that he did before his death, his time as Red Hood is the most altered, but only Winnick managed to do something worthwhile with that, so, not a big loss there (and i still maintain tha Jason didn't worked as an antihero until Rebirth).


That's a lie. Batwoman and Batgirl were the first real extension of the Bat family. We had a spike in the 90's but that's not the same as the first.

Dick Grayson proved that the Robin Brand was marketable years. In all media not just the niche world of comics. He sold Robin to the world, he is the Robin the world fell in love with a fact that hasn't changed  even to this day. Robin having a successful solo does not in anyway after the story of Batman didn't think one would need to point that out. 
You can argue that he impacted the Robin brand but that's not what we're discussing here is it? 

All the stuff in the 2nd paragraph about Dick, Titans, Blud has again nothing to do with Batman and his story. They also never cut the community's respect for Dick and they did mention his time with Damian. They made sure to remind the readers at the start of new 52 that that still happened. That it wasn't cut out.

Frankly you're just twisting facts in a way that insults and disregards the role and weight of three important batverse characters [who are still going strong] appropriating it to suit your narrative and another. T** likes to wear other character's costumes/identity and his fans like suggesting hero ids he should steal [sorry borrow]  but trying to claim other characters contribution as T**'s well I've never... no scratch that I have seen it before and it needs to stop.

----------


## Fergus

> Ok. pardon me because I don't read either Batwoman and Detective Comics so what is this "Fall of the Batmen"?


Upcoming arc with a T**Batman from the future who has gone all Jason [uses guns] and Hitler mixed together who arrives in the present with Future Kate Batwoman. Batwoman is opposing him I guess and they bring the war to Gotham.

I don't read Tec or Batwoman but that's the gist of it.

Nope I'm not going to be picking this up.

----------


## Fergus

> 1.. Batwoman future.. Batman of Tomorrow is the villain and he is Tim... 
> 
> 2..that character is here in the present, in Oz hideout.. The dissapeared Tim was Batman Beyond Tim, not him(the future changed)... And is here for help Tim... 
> 
> 3. He wants change something of the present(like the bat of tomorrow SS crossover) for change his future..  
> 
> Why put another batman of tomorrow with one around here? 
> 
> Raven and BB will support him(is Drake), they talk with the rest of the Team, TT in his side.. If Batman of tomorrow is Damian, bad... More problems for believe him.. NO SENSE..


I hope you are wrong that just ruins some of my top pulls.

----------


## Fergus

SS was enjoyable great seeing all those Gotham villains. It's getting Dark folks. Disappointing that we didn't get much of a fight but this issue was about Dick's connection to Metal and the Dark Universe, the boys and Damian who laughs.

As Dick's visions get stronger and with the lil'D who Laughs urging him to embrace his darkness I hope Dick isn't going to turn evil.

Diablo is back in SS just for this crossover! Well they are going to a hell dimension next. The world of the Batman who Laughs so maybe that's why they remembered him.
I was hoping we get to see Damian v Damian in this but the Damian who Laughs seems to be too powerful so maybe not. This issue is also the 1st time I've seen Damian run from a fight. Wise decision kid

How did he turn the Suicide Squad, Goliath and the TT ? I really want to know that.
Overall good read rife with emotion and wonderful art.

----------


## Fergus

> Have to say I'm happy with the way Synder is using Dick and Damian in Metal and how he plotted their roles in Gotham Resistance. Given his history with the family and how isolated his Batman was I wasn't expecting Gotham Resistance to be about family and the son's rushing to save their father.
> 
> I wonder if the fact that Metal is edited by the Superoffice have anything to do with this?


Wasn't expecting the Ist Rebirth batfamily story to come from Synder and to come in form of Metal and Gotham Resistance of all things.
Wasn't expecting this much Bruce the dad and family man who worries about his family to come fro Synder and Metal so yeah it's a surprise. A welcome one.
I didn't expect Gotham Resistance to have some much emotion or this much bonding. It's essentially the duo looking for their father and protecting his home along with a neighbour who he asked to go house and babysit while he's out.

It's unexpected as is Dick's connection to this but I'm loving the hell out of it.




This, Green Arrow #31 and Gotham Resistance. Good job Synder. Why couldn't he give us this Bruce in his run? Instead of isolated Bruce and BatGordon.

----------


## TheCape

@Fergus 
1. I never said that Tim was the mostly influential of the Robin, that is Dick, without question, most people don't really know his name or that he is Nightwing (or that he was Batman for that matter), but "Circus kid that became Robin" is a known origin, even by the average Joe, Tim's influences are mostly ashetetics (costume, weapons, technology upgrade if you want to get really on the nose).
2. Dick might still have his reputation (i personally don't remenber seeing that until Grayson, but hey i might wrong), but it didn't make any sense, Dick was respected for being in this business since he was a 12 year old up to his mid-late 20s, by that point he has acomplished many teams that justified his status, lead many teams sucesfully (including the JLA), proving his worth outside of his mentor shadow and being pretty well conected with the superhero comunity throught friendships with Superman, Donna, Wally, Roy  and some others (the older guard saw it as a surrogate little brother, his contemporaries trust him as a capable leader and the young crow was in awe of him), botton line, pre-N52 Dick earned it, N52 Dick really didn't even when they managed to recover some of that with second annual in Grayson.
3.Call it as you want, by the late 80s the batfamily didn't really existed anymore, Batgirl was retired until Jonh Strander (bless that man) reimagined as Oracle in Suicide Squad and Batwoman was pretty much gone. Probably the best way to put it, is that Tim sucess under Dixon lead to the renconstruction and eventual expansion of the family.
4. Before Tim's solo as a Robin, Dick was mostly a supporting charachter in Detective and a team menber in NTT (the 70s and 80s respectly when he actually started to have a personality) and were mostly about a coming age kind of stories about him growing out of Batman's shadow, hell being moody because he was feeling inadequate in comparison with his mentor was a pretty consistent in the 80s.
5. Again, i never said that Tim is more important that any other Robin, for my money he is the least important, but i still said that he has an impact in the mythos, even if it wasn't something as big as the other, maybe i phrased incorrectly, i give you as much, but don't accused me from shit that i didn't do.

----------


## CPSparkles

So very cute

----------


## TheCape

Who is the artist on that one?, i like his style.

----------


## CPSparkles

askjxc

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> Who is the artist on that one?, i like his style.


He's called planet-c4 Though when i visited he didn't seem to have anything on his tumbler so can't actually confirm if it's his original work or just a repost.

----------


## TheCape

Thanks for the info  :Big Grin:

----------


## CPSparkles

This

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> Thanks for the info


You're welcome  :Smile:

----------


## TheCape

A reference to the DickBats era, nice hug too, Damian would never admit how gratefull he is for that hug  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Have to say I'm happy with the way Synder is using Dick and Damian in Metal and how he plotted their roles in Gotham Resistance. Given his history with the family and how isolated his Batman was I wasn't expecting Gotham Resistance to be about family and the son's rushing to save their father.
> 
> I wonder if the fact that Metal is edited by the Superoffice have anything to do with this?


I am surprised by Gotham Resistance. It wasn't what I was expecting lets face it the batverse lately hasn't been much about family sadly.

----------


## CPSparkles

> A reference to the DickBats era, nice hug too, Damian would never admit how gratefull for he is for that hug


Not even under torture  :Smile:  I need more hugs like that in the bat books and Damian needs more hugs. The way Dick and Damian are written in this is a palette cleanser after the Lazarus contract.

----------


## TheCape

That how the batfamily rolls they had their lows and hights :Smile: , althought nobody particurlary well written in Lazarus Contract.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I hope you are wrong that just ruins some of my top pulls.


I believe it is wrong the solicits suggest that these are two different stories. In Superman and Supersons This future Batman journeyed here specifically for Jon and in Tec this is a Victim syndicate storyline.

----------


## TheCape

Yeah, i don't think that there is much reason to believe that evilBatman from Tec had anything to do with the one of Super-Sons. Althougth, i had to said that the bad future trope is being used a tad too much in the current DC line, is kind of ridiculous.

----------


## Caivu

> Upcoming arc with a T**Batman from the future who has gone all Jason [uses guns] and Hitler mixed together who arrives in the present with Future Kate Batwoman. Batwoman is opposing him I guess and they bring the war to Gotham.
> 
> I don't read Tec or Batwoman but that's the gist of it.
> 
> Nope I'm not going to be picking this up.


Um. That's not really correct.

"Fall of the Batmen" is a Clayface and Victim Syndicate story, basically. From the title and the sounds of the solicits, Clayface's regression and the resurgence of the VS is going to likely split the team.

----------


## adrikito

> Um. That's not really correct.
> 
> "Fall of the Batmen" is a Clayface and Victim Syndicate story, basically. From the title and the sounds of the solicits, Clayface's regression and the resurgence of the VS is going to likely split the team.


So, Fall of the Batmen ENDING will be Mudface saying... I WAS RIGHT ABOUT YOU, KARLO..

----------


## pansy

> 


Everything is so bad that it seems like a lie.

----------


## fanfan13

> 


Some Tim fans are salty about this indeed and I guess it's understandable.

I think Dick said those words to Damian merely to calm him down. The thing with Tim is unintentional.




> Yeah, i don't think that there is much reason to believe that evilBatman from Tec had anything to do with the one of Super-Sons. Althougth, i had to said that the bad future trope is being used a tad too much in the current DC line, is kind of ridiculous.


Now that you mention it, I think so too. The first reason why I don't think it's Tim because exactly what business he has with Super Sons, esp Jon, after all.




> Um. That's not really correct.
> 
> "Fall of the Batmen" is a Clayface and Victim Syndicate story, basically. From the title and the sounds of the solicits, Clayface's regression and the resurgence of the VS is going to likely split the team.


Oh I see, thanks.

----------


## Godlike13

Not sure what Tim fans are upset about, Tim was off in the Middle East looking for Bruce lol. While Dick and Damian did the real detective work.

----------


## KrustyKid

> So very cute


Really love this one!!

----------


## dietrich

> Not sure what Tim fans are upset about, Tim was off in the Middle East looking for Bruce lol. While Dick and Damian did the real detective work.


Thank you. 
The biggest con and misconception ever spread by a fan base and a Solo. How do people forget that this was a Morrison story. A long saga with beginnings in Batman and Son, branching out to Black Glove, RIP and Final crisis then Return ( I guess road Home)

I'm glad that in this event which builds and celebrates so much from that run an actual writer has spoken up and called foul on that misconception.

----------


## dietrich

> SS was enjoyable great seeing all those Gotham villains. It's getting Dark folks. Disappointing that we didn't get much of a fight but this issue was about Dick's connection to Metal and the Dark Universe, the boys and Damian who laughs.
> 
> As Dick's visions get stronger and with the lil'D who Laughs urging him to embrace his darkness I hope Dick isn't going to turn evil.
> 
> Diablo is back in SS just for this crossover! Well they are going to a hell dimension next. The world of the Batman who Laughs so maybe that's why they remembered him.
> I was hoping we get to see Damian v Damian in this but the Damian who Laughs seems to be too powerful so maybe not. This issue is also the 1st time I've seen Damian run from a fight. Wise decision kid
> 
> How did he turn the Suicide Squad, Goliath and the TT ? I really want to know that.
> Overall good read rife with emotion and wonderful art.


I noticed Diablo too. Odd that after the movie he wasn't picked for the movie especially since he was one of the highlights imo. I hope we see some Diablo action in Green Arrow. I hope we see lots of everyone action however I suspect that next issue will be more Dick and the Batman who Laughs which honestly is more than worth the price of admission but I'll also take a Damian v Damian fight even if it mean the Damian who doesn't Laugh gets his arse kicked.

----------


## dietrich

Suicide Squad #26 What would he do without him?





These hugs. I hope we also get a hug in Green Arrow then so we are 4 for 4 in Gotham Resistance  :Smile: 

Ahh now I'm thinking about the movie Beaches and that Wind beneath my Wings song.

Damian has 2 dad's which I guess that's a Robin tradition.

----------


## dietrich

“I know we’re never going to throw baseball in the back of the Manor after a tough day - but I’d but lying if I said a small part of me wouldn’t enjoy that mundane existence even for just a moment.”

     Batman and Robin (2011)

----------


## adrikito

> suicide squad #26 what would he do without him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these hugs. I hope we also get a hug in green arrow then so we are 4 for 4 in gotham resistance 
> 
> ahh now i'm thinking about the movie beaches and that wind beneath my wings song.
> ...


the best brother..

----------


## Fergus

> @Fergus 
> 1. I never said that Tim was the mostly influential of the Robin, that is Dick, without question, most people don't really know his name or that he is Nightwing (or that he was Batman for that matter), but "Circus kid that became Robin" is a known origin, even by the average Joe, Tim's influences are mostly ashetetics (costume, weapons, technology upgrade if you want to get really on the nose).
> 2. Dick might still have his reputation (i personally don't remenber seeing that until Grayson, but hey i might wrong), but it didn't make any sense, Dick was respected for being in this business since he was a 12 year old up to his mid-late 20s, by that point he has acomplished many teams that justified his status, lead many teams sucesfully (including the JLA), proving his worth outside of his mentor shadow and being pretty well conected with the superhero comunity throught friendships with Superman, Donna, Wally, Roy  and some others (the older guard saw it as a surrogate little brother, his contemporaries trust him as a capable leader and the young crow was in awe of him), botton line, pre-N52 Dick earned it, N52 Dick really didn't even when they managed to recover some of that with second annual in Grayson.
> 3.Call it as you want, by the late 80s the batfamily didn't really existed anymore, Batgirl was retired until Jonh Strander (bless that man) reimagined as Oracle in Suicide Squad and Batwoman was pretty much gone. Probably the best way to put it, is that Tim sucess under Dixon lead to the renconstruction and eventual expansion of the family.
> 4. Before Tim's solo as a Robin, Dick was mostly a supporting charachter in Detective and a team menber in NTT (the 70s and 80s respectly when he actually started to have a personality) and were mostly about a coming age kind of stories about him growing out of Batman's shadow, hell being moody because he was feeling inadequate in comparison with his mentor was a pretty consistent in the 80s.
> 5. Again, i never said that Tim is more important that any other Robin, for my money he is the least important, but i still said that he has an impact in the mythos, even if it wasn't something as big as the other, maybe i phrased incorrectly, i give you as much, but don't accused me from shit that i didn't do.


Never said you did.
I ask again what has Robins solo got to do with Batman? The notable thing about T** is that he had a long running solo as Robin at a time when he had Zero challengers. That is impressive but it has nothing to do with the Batman story.
Damian had a successful solo which wasn't cancelled due to numbers but because of bigger universe wide circumstances he is new and is already a force what will he do if sticks around as long as T**? we shall see. 
Jason didn't get a fair chance at Robin but even in that short tenure his impact on Batman story is 2nd only to Dick's.

Sure there was a spike of new fringe members introduced around his tenure but the extended family was already a thing long before he arrived and we are talking core members like Batgirl to claim otherwise is a blatant falsehood regardless of what they were doing the extended family started with them.

i'm guessing you never read the stories from the time of the big 3 Batman, Superman and Robin the Boy Wonder Dick Grayson. Robin was big before T** mate "Dick was mostly a supporting charachter in Detective and a team menber in NTT". 

90's kids will disagree I'm sure but that is the truth and you are still devaluing others by insisting that the extended family started with T** when it factually and truthfully did not.

----------


## Fergus

> I noticed Diablo too. Odd that after the movie he wasn't picked for the movie especially since he was one of the highlights imo. I hope we see some Diablo action in Green Arrow. I hope we see lots of everyone action however I suspect that next issue will be more Dick and the Batman who Laughs which honestly is more than worth the price of admission but I'll also take a Damian v Damian fight even if it mean the Damian who doesn't Laugh gets his arse kicked.


Damian who doesn't laugh I like it. Do you think their Nightwing laughs because our regular one does.

----------


## Fergus

> Not sure what Tim fans are upset about, Tim was off in the Middle East looking for Bruce lol. While Dick and Damian did the real detective work.


Times like these I wish these threads had like buttons.

----------


## Fergus

> Um. That's not really correct.
> 
> "Fall of the Batmen" is a Clayface and Victim Syndicate story, basically. From the title and the sounds of the solicits, Clayface's regression and the resurgence of the VS is going to likely split the team.


Okay pretty sure that is a story though.

----------


## TheCape

You mean the World Finest?, yeah i wasn't around for that, or for the 90s for that matter. Of course that Robin was big before him, i'm not insisting that Tim made Robin popular or not, there as reason of why the identity hasn't been eliminated in spite of all the sidekicks gone by this point, but Tim's shot pretty much proved that Robin could work as a solo characther, not necesarely tied to the Batman all the time, in spite of being his sidekick nor a team member (is also true that Jason never recieved a fair shot as Robin, that situation was really messy)

There was family before and there were some attemps to capitalize on it (i remenber a Batman family title that came every 3 months in the 70s), but in the 80s, DC quietly but surely got rid of that without nobody noticing, that's way i corrected an said that Tim sucess lead to the reconstruction and the extension that they recieved in the 90s and the bunch of croosovers that include then (wich we see even to this day).

I'm not devalutate it anybody, Dick is still the first and more iconic Robin, Jason is the one that died and came back, Barbara is THE Batgirl and Damian is the son of Batman (i don't think of Catwoman or Gordon as batfamily, but even then are more relevant than Tim), i don't think that Tim is more important that then, but he has an impact, small as it was.

----------


## TheCape

Another thing, Damian is in for the long haul, unless DC finally got the balls to reboot Batman entirely and goe back to Dick Grayson as a Robin, so far doesn't likely. The question is if he would be stuck in the 13 year old age forever or would grow beyond that (i personally thing that if he grows up, he probably would face similar problems that you had with a mature Bart Allen).

----------


## Fergus

> Another thing, Damian is in for the long haul, unless DC finally got the balls to reboot Batman entirely and goe back to Dick Grayson as a Robin, so far doesn't likely. The question is if he would be stuck in the 13 year old age forever or would grow beyond that (i personally thing that if he grows up, he probably would face similar problems that you had with a mature Bart Allen).


Honestly I hope he is but simply because he is Bruce's biological son I fear he might not. He ages Bruce in a way none of the others do. Same with the Kent boy. 
A grown up Damian only works as Batman you know like a spin off series running along side the main universe.

----------


## CPSparkles

Look who's wearing Daddy's slippers

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

It's okay Damian he'll get Jon when he least expects it

----------


## CPSparkles

sayloooor

----------


## CPSparkles

heissexyandheknowsit

----------


## CPSparkles

World's Finest Next Generation

----------


## CPSparkles

Let the custody battle begin



kazumscale.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

Fighting Wayne






“You’re saying that Robin– the pint-sized tyrant who kidnapped all of us– just handed himself over to one of the most dangerous men on the planet… to save us?”

Damian Wayne in Teen Titans #4

Yes and you all better not forget that.

----------


## TheCape

> “You’re saying that Robin– the pint-sized tyrant who kidnapped all of us– just handed himself over to one of the most dangerous men on the planet… to save us?”
> 
> Damian Wayne in Teen Titans #4
> 
> Yes and you all better not forget that.


It had been reading the whole thread for the last week and is kind of fascinating (and hilarious) how most has been gradually changing their opinion about Percy's Teen Titans. Not a critic, just an observation  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

> It had been reading the whole thread for the last week and is kind of fascinating (and hilarious) how most has been gradually changing their opinion about Percy's Teen Titans. Not a critic, just an observation


My opinions changed. At 1st I loved it [though I didn't like the trying to be good part] but then I noticed the repeating trend. Percy's obsession with teaching Damian and then came  that article where he admitted to regressing him on purpose which is just no. Then you have Lazarus and everyone calling for Damian's head. Percy tries but fails at having Starfire take command and Garis getting on my nerves that I just want someone to put him a zoo and leave him there.

Now I'm back to liking it again because I think I get it now TT is a book about Damian learning sure that could have been done without regressing him and making him so vulnerable, so neglected and so fragile.  I think that's the same issue for those are getting frustrated. Of course you have those who have been frustrated from the start.

----------


## CPSparkles

DamiBats

----------


## TheCape

> My opinions changed. At 1st I loved it [though I didn't like the trying to be good part] but then I noticed the repeating trend. Percy's obsession with teaching Damian and then came that article where he admitted to regressing him on purpose which is just no. Then you have Lazarus and everyone calling for Damian's head. Percy tries but fails at having Starfire take command and Garis getting on my nerves that I just want someone to put him a zoo and leave him there.
> 
> Now I'm back to liking it again because I think I get it now TT is a book about Damian learning sure that could have been done without regressing him and making him so vulnerable, so neglected and so fragile. I think that's the same issue for those are getting frustrated. Of course you have those who have been frustrated from the start.


Oh, i understand the feelings, but personally, reading the previews before Rebirth and the first issues, i knew that this would happen and saw it coming from a mile away, so althought i'm not the biggest fan of the execution (i actually think that is as subtle and smooth as a brick in your face), i less frustrated than others because i know the purpose and that hopefully it would get better (i just hope that would be more soon than later).

----------


## CPSparkles

http://kazumscale.tumblr

----------


## CPSparkles

> Oh, i understand the feelings, but personally, reading the previews before Rebirth and the first issues, i knew that this would happen and saw it coming from a mile away, so althought i'm not the biggest fan of the execution (i actually think that is as subtle and smooth as a brick in your face), i less frustrated than others because i know the purpose and that hopefully it would get better (i just hope that would be more soon than later).


When you say get better how do mean

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Bat Father and Son by kazumscale

----------


## TheCape

> When you say get better how do mean


Well as i said, is more a hope that anything else, but at some point the learning has to stop and Damian has to step up as a leader for the team, is a very typical arc from team books and Damian hasn't been portrayed as completly unlikable on the book, you can still feel that he cares and is really trying, again i don't think that is particurlary well executed and i could be wrong, but that's more or less how i see it.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Well as i said, is more a hope that anything else, but at some point the learning has to stop and Damian has to step up as a leader for the team, is a very typical arc from team books and Damian hasn't been portrayed as completly unlikable on the book, you can still feel that he cares and is really trying, again i don't think that is particurlary well executed and i could be wrong, but that's more or less how i see it.


That was what I was hoping for till I found out he also learns in the upcoming coming and the fact that Emi is coming in just to give him an experience at unrequited love once GR is done. For a title that is caught up in crossovers [we have another in December], events and only out monthly one would expect that the writer would know better than to waste an issue. That month could be used for other existing members or the team. It's taking too long so I'm just looking at it as a Damian learning Journey book not as a team book now.

----------


## Fergus

> That was what I was hoping for till I found out he also learns in the upcoming coming and the fact that Emi is coming in just to give him an experience at unrequited love once GR is done. For a title that is caught up in crossovers [we have another in December], events and only out monthly one would expect that the writer would know better than to waste an issue. That month could be used for other existing members or the team. It's taking too long so I'm just looking at it as a Damian learning Journey book not as a team book now.


Jeez it's going to be awhile before we get to the others I know BB's arc should be coming up but we've also got NuWally coming back and Emiko so Kory and Raven will be what next year?

----------


## Fergus

> Bat Father and Son by kazumscale


Damian giving side eye  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fergus

> World's Finest Next Generation


This is so cute. Those oversized capes.

----------


## CPSparkles

Dick Jason and Damian



Nightwing and Robin/DickBats and Robin

----------


## bell

I have not been reading rebirth but in the injustice he has a sister, anyone knows anything about her?

----------


## dietrich

> I have not been reading rebirth but in the injustice he has a sister, anyone knows anything about her?


Nope still waiting to find out more about her.

----------


## dietrich

> It had been reading the whole thread for the last week and is kind of fascinating (and hilarious) how most has been gradually changing their opinion about Percy's Teen Titans. Not a critic, just an observation


Yeah I'm one of those who change my mind. The Damian knows best arc was really enjoyable but not a fan of how he's writing the other members and by that I mean the original 3. 
Beast Boy makes no sense he act's like NuWally was his best friend or like Damian has done something really bad when he wasn't and he hasn't. Why is he so upset ? As someone who was specking so highly of Tim and who knows about Tim and Damian's history he sure seemed to forgive and  embrace Damian quick but some guy he just met who endangered them and tried to save a super villain fire him and now BB is pissed? Seems like drama for the sake of Drama.

Damian isn't the only one that's regressed. The whole team aside from Jackson is regressed.

----------


## bell

> Nope still waiting to find out more about her.


ahh man was hoping they had more information about her, right after i read that she was batman kid i wanted to know more. He has too many son's exp a little girl. This could play out to be a really good thing

----------


## dietrich

> ahh man was hoping they had more information about her, right after i read that she was batman kid i wanted to know more. He has too many son's exp a little girl. This could play out to be a really good thing


I think Injustice is juggling so many plot lines that some are getting neglected and from th solicits it looks like we've now moved on to the Supergirl plot line for quite a few of the upcoming issues which is frustrating.

If you are interested in Bruce raising a girl there is the upcoming story Batman Lost which is part of Metal and the art shows bruce with a little girl though that might be a grandkid Synder is being coy about it

----------


## fanfan13

> I noticed Diablo too. Odd that after the movie he wasn't picked for the movie especially since he was one of the highlights imo. I hope we see some Diablo action in Green Arrow. I hope we see lots of everyone action however I suspect that next issue will be more Dick and the Batman who Laughs which honestly is more than worth the price of admission *but I'll also take a Damian v Damian fight even if it mean the Damian who doesn't Laugh gets his arse kicked.*


You said it very well dietrich. Now I want it.
I hope we will see Damian Who Laughs again in Green Arrow.




> It had been reading the whole thread for the last week and is kind of fascinating (and hilarious) how most has been gradually changing their opinion about Percy's Teen Titans. Not a critic, just an observation


I had mixed feelings at the start of the series, but changed my mind by the end of Damian Knows Best arc. Although I dislike Damian in the end of Lazarus Contract, I am still enjoying the series so far. I truly appreciate that Percy is interested in exploring Damian in his own way and I like that he talks more about Damian when he talks Teen Titans. Ok, perhaps I am a bit afraid on how the Kid Flash coming back and his clash with Damian will turn out, still look forward to it though.

However I do think he needs to focus on other characters too because this is not a Damian solo but a team book. Some things he wrote about the other members seem forced or out of place (like Raven's sudden feelings for Wally??). Percy needs to fix that if he wants to continue the series.

Aside from that I'm liking his Jackson. This series makes him one of my favorites.

----------


## fanfan13

> If you are interested in Bruce raising a girl there is the upcoming story Batman Lost which is part of Metal and the art shows bruce with a little girl though that might be a grandkid Synder is being coy about it


I have no idea about this. What do you mean by "grandkid", dietrich?

----------


## bell

> I think Injustice is juggling so many plot lines that some are getting neglected and from th solicits it looks like we've now moved on to the Supergirl plot line for quite a few of the upcoming issues which is frustrating.
> 
> If you are interested in Bruce raising a girl there is the upcoming story Batman Lost which is part of Metal and the art shows bruce with a little girl though that might be a grandkid Synder is being coy about it


grandkid? Damian's or someone ells?

----------


## dietrich

Honestly he didn't say but from the looks of it and because Bruce is old she must be a grandkid. the story comes out in Nov.

*tease from METAL: BATMAN LOST - our November issue. It's like Metal 3.5. That's old Bruce and ???
*

----------


## adrikito

> Honestly he didn't say but from the looks of it and because Bruce is old she must be a grandkid. the story comes out in Nov.
> 
> *tease from METAL: BATMAN LOST - our November issue. It's like Metal 3.5. That's old Bruce and ???
> *


You should put this in Bruce appreciation... Maybe she is not Damian daughter...  :Frown:  With the current situation she can be BrucexSelina grandaughter...

It doesn´t matter.. This is like one alternative future..

----------


## dietrich

> You should put this in Bruce appreciation... Maybe she is not Damian daughter...  With the current situation she can be BrucexSelina grandaughter...
> 
> It doesn´t matter.. This is like one alternative future..


It's not here because of Damian. I don't think it has anything to do with Damian either but we are currently in the middle of a discussion about it as you can see from the previous posts.

----------


## KrustyKid

The three guys in the shadows kind of look like the savage Robin's, lol

----------


## CPSparkles

> The three guys in the shadows kind of look like the savage Robin's, lol


The boy in the middle looks so creepy

----------


## KrustyKid

No doubt about that

----------


## CPSparkles

> By Patrick Gleason tagged Failure to use proper eye protection during the #eclipse can have unfortunate results.


I love how he is so passionate about Damian and this run that he uses their image for everything. This has nothing to do with the eclipse but I bet that picture is for sale  :Stick Out Tongue:  Snagged some a couple of B&R drawings he had for sale for Batman Day

----------


## CPSparkles

> Supersons/Hero Academia DAMIAN and KATSUKI BAKUGOU by flipityflip


I love this. These two are sort of similar. Kacchan is my favourite in Hero Academia.
Imagine if they met.

----------


## dietrich

> I love this. These two are sort of similar. Kacchan is my favourite in Hero Academia.
> Imagine if they met.


He is my favourite too along with Almight. Can't stand Deku though holier than thou whiny little cry baby his inner monologues are the worst.

I don't see him and Damian getting along more like Bakugou trying to outdo Damian and Damian not even registration because he's above it all. Though if they were in the same school then it would be rivals all the way.

----------


## Fergus

> You should put this in Bruce appreciation... Maybe she is not Damian daughter...  With the current situation she can be BrucexSelina grandaughter...
> 
> It doesn´t matter.. This is like one alternative future..


Its not even an alternate future simply an illusion to keep this version of Bruce occupied

----------


## Fergus

> He is my favourite too along with Almight. Can't stand Deku though holier than thou whiny little cry baby his inner monologues are the worst.
> 
> I don't see him and Damian getting along more like Bakugou trying to outdo Damian and Damian not even registration because he's above it all. Though if they were in the same school then it would be rivals all the way.


I'm also not a fan of Deku despite him being the hero I find him irritating. He's my least favourite character in the whole show. Bakugou is fun and entertaining.

----------


## TheCape

Man all this talk of Boku no Hero, reminds me that i had to continued it, i had only the first chapther so far :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> Man all this talk of Boku no Hero, reminds me that i had to continued it, i had only the first chapther so far


I love that show. Season 2 is much better imo

----------


## CPSparkles

Old Man Damian

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

little Bruce and Damian

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Remenber when Damian had literally been having nightmares that Dick would reject him when they reunited



But instead



Oh yeah and

----------


## bell

I like the brotherly relationship Dick and Damian have, I miss them as Batman and Robin

----------


## CPSparkles

> I like the brotherly relationship Dick and Damian have, I miss them as Batman and Robin


Me too which is why I'm loving Gotham Resistance so much. I hope when that's over we're not kept waiting too long for more of the same. It's such a shame the Batverse is so fragmented. The main title is free of any family and Tec has it's hands full so nowhere to get a regular fix.

----------


## bell

> Me too which is why I'm loving Gotham Resistance so much. I hope when that's over we're not kept waiting too long for more of the same. It's such a shame the Batverse is so fragmented. The main title is free of any family and Tec has it's hands full so nowhere to get a regular fix.


"who is there?"  
"your brother" 

like that little moment

----------


## CPSparkles

> "who is there?"  
> "your brother" 
> 
> like that little moment


Gotham Resistance has been a treat wasn't expecting stuff like that or for it to be so Nightwingcentric but I'm not complaining  :Smile: 
Anything that welds him more into the mythos  and makes him more of a player is very welcome

----------


## TheCape

I think that this is the first time that Dick refers to Damian openly as his brother.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I think that this is the first time that Dick refers to Damian openly as his brother.


Might be. I have to check though I won't be surprised. It's not like he's had much opportunities or scenes where he could do that. aside from their B&R run their interactions are few and far between. Damian aside from been dead for while also went back to his mum for so time went on his redemption adventure for a while and was absent for most of 52. His time is print is actually quite short when you think about it. 
This is why we need more bat family interactions. Bring on that Robins title or Nightwing and Robin  :Smile:

----------


## TheCape

Well, to be fair, the brother-like bond beetween the Robins and Batgirls, has always been a sort of unspoken thing, with some execeptions.

----------


## Fergus

The Boy and his Dog series is available to order now

----------


## TheCape

tumblr_inline_o13tn6eTE91rd2c91_540.jpg
A fitting punishment  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Assam

pumpkin damian.jpg

Kaylan is doing a lot of art this month, and they're starting on a high note.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## fanfan13

> Its not even an alternate future simply an illusion to keep this version of Bruce occupied


sorry if it is unrelated to Damian. I'm curious. So that picture dietrich shared is an illusion? What is Batman Lost all about? I don't keep up with the solicits for main Metal line.

----------


## fanfan13

> Gotham Resistance has been a treat wasn't expecting stuff like that or for it to be so Nightwingcentric but I'm not complaining 
> Anything that welds him more into the mythos  and makes him more of a player is very welcome


lol yeah Gotham Resistance so far is very Nightwing-centric, not that I'm complaining.
It's practically a continuation of Nightwing Must Die arc.

----------


## fanfan13

> tumblr_inline_o13tn6eTE91rd2c91_540.jpg
> A fitting punishment .


I so love their complicated relationship! Let them interact again, DC!




> pumpkin damian.jpg
> 
> Kaylan is doing a lot of art this month, and they're starting on a high note.


Aww baby Dami is soo cute. Has always been in fact.

----------


## Fergus

> sorry if it is unrelated to Damian. I'm curious. So that picture dietrich shared is an illusion? What is Batman Lost all about? I don't keep up with the solicits for main Metal line.


Here's the solicit

BATMAN LOST #1
Written by SCOTT SNYDER
Art by Doug Mahnke, Jamie Mendoza, Yanick Paquette and Jorge Jimenez
Cover by Olivier Coipel
Trapped in the Dark Multiverse, Batman must face his greatest fears!
ADVANCE SOLICITED • ONE-SHOT On sale NOVEMBER 8 • 32 pg, FC, $3.99 US • FOIL-STAMPED COVER • RATED T+

Synder added on his twitter that the Batgod had created this construct to keep this Bruce occupied but like Dietrich aid he didn't share more.

----------


## Fergus

> tumblr_inline_o13tn6eTE91rd2c91_540.jpg
> A fitting punishment .


Shame shame guys you're lucky Dick stopped that fight before someone got killed. Though personally i would have liked to see have seen that fight end and see who would win  :Stick Out Tongue:  the RR writer cheated us.

----------


## dietrich

> Shame shame guys you're lucky Dick stopped that fight before someone got killed. Though personally i would have liked to see have seen that fight end and see who would win  the RR writer cheated us.


When a grown teenager fights a 10yr old there's really only ever one winner because well you're a teenager and your fighting a 10yr old.

----------


## dietrich

> lol yeah Gotham Resistance so far is very Nightwing-centric, not that I'm complaining.
> It's practically a continuation of Nightwing Must Die arc.


It's absolutely a Nightwing story and can't wait for Dick v batman who Laughs. So cool that he's gonna get to be the 1st person to go against the leader of the evil Batmen. Percy don't let me down though I wonder how it will go down being a Green arrow title.

----------


## dietrich

> Attachment 55464
> A fitting punishment .


This is nice I like how the boys are drawn. Tan Damian is always welcome. I'm familiar with this person's work and a fan.

----------


## dietrich

> Attachment 55475
> 
> Kaylan is doing a lot of art this month, and they're starting on a high note.


That is cute.

----------


## dietrich

> The Boy and his Dog series is available to order now


Gleason Damian. Loves it Ace isn't attached so one can display just Damian while we wait for a Titus. Either way I'm picking this up.

----------


## dietrich

> Well, to be fair, the brother-like bond beetween the Robins and Batgirls, has always been a sort of unspoken thing, with some execeptions.


It has but it's nice to hear more often or just have the family be more like family in comics.

----------


## Fergus

> Gleason Damian. Loves it Ace isn't attached so one can display just Damian while we wait for a Titus. Either way I'm picking this up.


Me too Ace doesn't look as dated as I expected but Titus would have been better. Hate that thing on Ace.

----------


## Fergus

> It has but it's nice to hear more often or just have the family be more like family in comics.


I wouldn't mind but it's a case of where would it happen. You need another title for that. I don't want the main book too cluttered and Tec has a job.  Dick, Damian and Jason's books should remain just that so unless DC launches another Bat title I don't see much family time.

----------


## fanfan13

> The Boy and his Dog series is available to order now


Just noticed this. I think the figure is much better than the Super Sons pack one.

----------


## fanfan13

> It's absolutely a Nightwing story and can't wait for Dick v batman who Laughs. So cool that he's gonna get to be the 1st person to go against the leader of the evil Batmen. Percy don't let me down though I wonder how it will go down being a Green arrow title.


I really hope not only Batman Who Laughs, but I can also see Damian Who Laughs again in Green Arrow. The cover of GA#32 shows DWL standing in front of Ollie.

----------


## Fergus

> Just noticed this. I think the figure is much better than the Super Sons pack one.


Yeah I perfer Damian's. Recently got the Supersons two pack and that Jon also was poor they need to pick up their Superboy game

----------


## Fergus

> I really hope not only Batman Who Laughs, but I can also see Damian Who Laughs again in Green Arrow. The cover of GA#32 shows DWL standing in front of Ollie.


I hope Dick and Damian get to shine in this. SS was well balanced the boys got to shine as did Harley and Croc

----------


## dietrich

> Remenber when Damian had literally been having nightmares that Dick would reject him when they reunited
> 
> 
> 
> But instead
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah and


Oh these two slay me all the the time. Also what the shit Tomasi!?

----------


## dietrich

> Tim is the only one with no hint, true. Maybe he`s playing Dr Frankenstein for Sauron. 
> 
> Is the One Shot supposed to be the origin of Sauron here? I though Snyder was slated to write that story. If it`s Tynion, that is bound to be interesting.


My theory now is that Batman turned into Sauron here after he killed Joker for killing Jason that's why Tim isn't here. In this world there was never a Tim and bruce just went around collecting Jason's or making clones. Sauron/Batman who laughs here now having this same poison in his heart injects it into Damian and all the future boys he collects.

----------


## CPSparkles

> My theory now is that Batman turned into Sauron here after he killed Joker for killing Jason that's why Tim isn't here. In this world there was never a Tim and bruce just went around collecting Jason's or making clones. Sauron/Batman who laughs here now having this same poison in his heart injects it into Damian and all the future boys he collects.


Actually makes sense. I've heard people speculate that it's the killing joke batman but that's doesn't make much sense and since these things are crows who get stopped by a bar I'm guessing Jason will be in the one shot.

Would have been Cool if their Nightwing was a good guy who fights against an evil Bruce.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## dietrich

> 


Damian's guy liner is running.

----------


## dietrich

Richard Grayson and Damian Wayne 

He's gonna grow up to a Big Bad Batman

----------


## dietrich

mini comic by 375odile

----------


## dietrich

Wrong Batman Jason

----------


## TheCape

images-1.jpg
21f6dd756a650483e6d50f6d59513500.jpg
I'm in a posting mood.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

Bruce and Damian



all art posts by 375odile

----------


## dietrich

> Actually makes sense. I've heard people speculate that it's the killing joke batman but that's doesn't make much sense and since these things are crows who get stopped by a bar I'm guessing Jason will be in the one shot.
> 
> Would have been Cool if their Nightwing was a good guy who fights against an evil Bruce.


The Damian who laughs made it seem like their Nightwing was part of the family and the way he said that "Nightwing likes to have a good time" makes me think that Dark Nightwing is a major sadist. This particular Evil Batman and the dark universe better stick around  so much fun and there's so much I want to know.

----------


## Aahz

https://kaylabeemarie.tumblr.com/

----------


## Fergus

> https://kaylabeemarie.tumblr.com/


Halloween is coming. Thank you Aahz

----------


## Fergus

Okay so everyone we were wrong

Synder isn't to thank for Gotham Resistance rather Williamson and Percy.

According to Williamson

*Gotham Resistance was about showing what happened to Gotham and Bruces family. It fits in between Metal #2 and #3. Typically there are two sides to Bruce -- Batman and Bruce Wayne -- and you could argue which one is the real side. But there are two other sides, and thats Bruce in the Batman family side and then the Justice League family side. In the Gotham Resistance side, we wanted to look at whats going on with Damien, Nightwing, and Green Arrow, and what had happened to his home, as well as what happened to Batmans villains. A big part of "Gotham Resistance" is its a Damien story, and we wanted to show the impact of all of this on his son. But we also wanted to have fun with a villain and a big maze.*

There's also

*The same thing with Gotham Resistance with Ben Percy, who was writing the first and last parts of that crossover, (with Rob Williams and Tim Seeley writing the middle parts), because it was about the relationship between Green Arrow and Damien. Its an unexpected friendship, but theres also a rift between them. When collaborating with Venditti, it was a lot discussion in person and email. With Ben, it was a lot of texting.*

So Williamson along with Lemire are the show runners and Percy the creative force.
Kudos to the guys but I'm curious as to why Bruce's family is limited to Dick and Damian? Bruce has one other son and they are no longer estranged.

The full article can be viewed at
http://www.syfy.com/syfywire/dc-dark...nd-jeff-lemire

Green Arrow and Damian have a friendship? Frenemies?

----------


## Fergus

> 


WOW this is beautiful. Fanart on a different level. I could hang this on my wall. Does this artist do commissions?

----------


## Fergus

> Attachment 55514
> Attachment 55515
> I'm in a posting mood.


I like this. Batman treating the Robins.
Thank you @TheCape

----------


## fanfan13

> Okay so everyone we were wrong
> 
> Synder isn't to thank for Gotham Resistance rather Williamson and Percy.
> 
> According to Williamson
> 
> *Gotham Resistance was about showing what happened to Gotham and Bruce’s family. It fits in between Metal #2 and #3. Typically there are two sides to Bruce -- Batman and Bruce Wayne -- and you could argue which one is the real side. But there are two other sides, and that’s Bruce in the Batman family side and then the Justice League family side. In the “Gotham Resistance” side, we wanted to look at what’s going on with Damien, Nightwing, and Green Arrow, and what had happened to his home, as well as what happened to Batman’s villains. A big part of "Gotham Resistance" is it’s a Damien story, and we wanted to show the impact of all of this on his son. But we also wanted to have fun with a villain and a big maze.*
> 
> There's also
> ...


Ugh "Damien"...

anyway thanks for the info, Fergus. It is nice to know that the big part of Gotham Resistance is actually Damian story, it indeed began with Damian wanting to look for his father (despite that I do think it is more focused to Dick rather than Damian after TT#12).
The thing with Green Arrow kinda explained the last panel of GA#31 which Ollie was shown sort of went against Damian. So something will happen between the two of them in GA#32. Probably Percy wanted to make a prelude as to why Emiko would appear in TT.

I have no idea why it is limited to Dick and Damian. Probably because the others have their own ongoing arc that can't be interrupted?
Plus it's practically a continuation of Nightwing Must Die arc so it makes sense why it only stars the two of them.

----------


## Punisher007

I'm curious to see: *spoilers:*
 Damian's reaction to potentially having Selina as a step-mom in the near future. 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Fergus

> Ugh "Damien"...
> 
> anyway thanks for the info, Fergus. It is nice to know that the big part of Gotham Resistance is actually Damian story, it indeed began with Damian wanting to look for his father (despite that I do think it is more focused to Dick rather than Damian after TT#12).
> The thing with Green Arrow kinda explained the last panel of GA#31 which Ollie was shown sort of went against Damian. So something will happen between the two of them in GA#32. Probably Percy wanted to make a prelude as to why Emiko would appear in TT.
> 
> I have no idea why it is limited to Dick and Damian. Probably because the others have their own ongoing arc that can't be interrupted?
> Plus it's practically a continuation of Nightwing Must Die arc so it makes sense why it only stars the two of them.


Yeah it might have been planned as a Damian story but Dick is a scene stealer  :Stick Out Tongue:  an attention magnet and honestly the brotherly parts have been so stand out. They've transformed GR from good tie in to something special when the dust settles this will be another cherished addition to this duo's library akin to Nightwing must die.

I feel that Jason is not here because his role isn't well defined.Bat writers don't even know his role in the family so you can imagine the confusion and lack of clarity for writers out side the Batverse.
I think he would have been included if DC made it clear what the Red Hood's role in the family is. Jason in RHATO is different from Jason in batbooks and events.

----------


## Fergus

> I'm curious to see: *spoilers:*
>  Damian's reaction to potentially having Selina as a step-mom in the near future. 
> *end of spoilers*


Don't we see that in issue 33?

----------


## fanfan13

> Yeah it might have been planned as a Damian story but Dick is a scene stealer  an attention magnet and honestly the brotherly parts have been so stand out. They've transformed GR from good tie in to something special when the dust settles this will be another cherished addition to this duo's library akin to Nightwing must die.
> 
> I feel that Jason is not here because his role isn't well defined.Bat writers don't even know his role in the family so you can imagine the confusion and lack of clarity for writers out side the Batverse.
> I think he would have been included if DC made it clear what the Red Hood's role in the family is. Jason in RHATO is different from Jason in batbooks and events.


They say Damian is the spotlight stealer yet he is still nothing compared to Dick Grayson.
I agree so much with you this tie-in has become something special to us the new Dynamic Duo fans.

Still no matter what it's weird that they said "GR is showing what happened to Gotham and Bruce's family" but the family part only includes Dick and Damian. I also wonder what happens to Barbara, she's there in the first art for GR and a GR-related panel in Green Arrow issue but currently is nowhere to be found (unless we may see her in GA#32).

----------


## fanfan13

> I'm curious to see: *spoilers:*
>  Damian's reaction to potentially having Selina as a step-mom in the near future. 
> *end of spoilers*


Me too. Especially due to the fact that Damian and *spoilers:*
Selina
*end of spoilers* hardly interact at all.

----------


## Aahz

> I feel that Jason is not here because his role isn't well defined.Bat writers don't even know his role in the family so you can imagine the confusion and lack of clarity for writers out side the Batverse.
> I think he would have been included if DC made it clear what the Red Hood's role in the family is. Jason in RHATO is different from Jason in batbooks and events.


I think that is something that the Batwriters should have really figured out in the 6 six years after the reboot, I mean Tynion even wrote RHaTO ...

Appart from this it is a little strange for me that they put Titans, Green Arrow and Suicide Squad in Gotham Resistance Story, but leave all the Gotham based teams (TEC, BoP, Outlaws) out.

I like the Dick+Damian duo, but I'm slowly really getting annoyed by them keep to treat the rest of the Batfamily as second rate characters.

----------


## Fergus

> Me too. Especially due to the fact that Damian and *spoilers:*
> Selina
> *end of spoilers* hardly interact at all.


They did that one time and he called her a tramp. Damian's reaction will be "tt"

----------


## fanfan13

> I think that is something that the Batwriters should have really figured out in the 6 six years after the reboot, I mean Tynion even wrote RHaTO ...
> 
> Appart from this it is a little strange for me that they put Titans, Green Arrow and Suicide Squad in Gotham Resistance Story, but leave all the Gotham based teams (TEC, BoP, Outlaws) out.
> 
> I like the Dick+Damian duo, but I'm slowly really getting annoyed *by them keep to treat the rest of the Batfamily as second rate characters*.


Rather than that so far I feel like Damian is excluded from Batfam all this time except from Dick (and Alfred).

True, why Suicide Squad and, especially, Green Arrow (no matter that they wrote it because Bruce asked him)? But whatever it's not like DC will answer anyway.

----------


## Fergus

> I think that is something that the Batwriters should have really figured out in the 6 six years after the reboot, I mean Tynion even wrote RHaTO ...
> 
> Appart from this it is a little strange for me that they put Titans, Green Arrow and Suicide Squad in Gotham Resistance Story, but leave all the Gotham based teams (TEC, BoP, Outlaws) out.
> 
> I like the Dick+Damian duo, but I'm slowly really getting annoyed by them keep to treat the rest of the Batfamily as second rate characters.


It's not about 2nd rate more like to certain dc writers Bruce's family doesn't include everyone who crashes at the cave. I do think that babs and Jason are considered family but with Jason most are unsure of the relationship between him and they family so they leave it alone. Babs was originally meant to be in this.

I don't consider Tec family family aside from Kate but it is strange that they are not in it especially since Tynion had a big role in sculpting this event. Maybe because he's a student and fan boy of Synder his ideas ideas were ignored because honestly Williamson seems like an odd choice to be in charge of gotham resistance as does Percy [note he was only available through text] when you have tynion  present in every meeting.

DC one big boys club.

Jason however is Bruce's son and should have been in this besides the Crows.

Someone once said that the Bat verse would benefit from a reference book that keeps all writers up to date on all family members, relationships, roles and stats to help guide their portrayal in events. That is a wonderful idea.

----------


## Fergus

> Rather than that so far I feel like Damian is excluded from Batfam all this time except from Dick (and Alfred).
> 
> True, why Suicide Squad and, especially, Green Arrow (no matter that they wrote it because Bruce asked him)? But whatever it's not like DC will answer anyway.


That's a very good point. How people always forget that Damian  despite being Bruce's underage kid and Robin is not in any bat title. Fans and their priorities I guess. ignore what they want and focus on what concerns me.

The answer is who is Scott Synder hanging with? Who are his bro's.Suicide Squad i get. they are popular but Green Arrow i know his TV show is popular but is he that popular and why have the Flash writer over see this?

----------


## fanfan13

> That's a very good point. How people always forget that Damian  despite being Bruce's underage kid and Robin is not in any bat title. Fans and their priorities I guess. ignore what they want and focus on what concerns me.
> 
> The answer is who is Scott Synder hanging with? Who are his bro's.Suicide Squad i get. they are popular but Green Arrow i know his TV show is popular but is he that popular and why have the Flash writer over see this?


LOL of course my priority here is Damian, it's very obvious why I would think that way. I am one of the biggest Damian fans out there.
True right, the Flash writer's big involvement in GR kinda surprised me. Is he the one who pitched GR idea in the first place or is it Percy?

anyway, preview for Green Arrow #32 (last part of Gotham Resistance) is here:
http://www.syfy.com/syfywire/exclusi...istance-tie-in
and omg Damian...

----------


## CPSparkles

> LOL of course my priority here is Damian, it's very obvious why I would think that way. I am one of the biggest Damian fans out there.
> True right, the Flash writer's big involvement in GR kinda surprised me. Is he the one who pitched GR idea in the first place or is it Percy?
> 
> anyway, preview for Green Arrow #32 (last part of Gotham Resistance) is here:
> http://www.syfy.com/syfywire/exclusi...istance-tie-in
> and omg Damian...


Is it odd that I feel so much for Percy and reading that preview it becomes even more clear that certain teen Titans fans are never going to get what they want the most.

This was an emotional bullet to the heart.
Careful now Percy please keep this last tie in balanced ie make sure everyone [esp. Ollie] gets a good showing.

----------


## Aahz

> It's not about 2nd rate more like to certain dc writers Bruce's family doesn't include everyone who crashes at the cave. I do think that babs and Jason are considered family but with Jason most are unsure of the relationship between him and they family so they leave it alone. Babs was originally meant to be in this.


See it like this, when was the last time Jason or Barbara were the main protagonist (or had at least an important role) in some kind of bigger event or cross over?

----------


## fanfan13

> Is it odd that I feel so much for Percy and reading that preview it becomes even more clear that certain teen Titans fans are never going to get what they want the most.
> 
> This was an emotional bullet to the heart.
> Careful now Percy please keep this last tie in balanced ie make sure everyone [esp. Ollie] gets a good showing.


As a Damian fan, the preview exactly strikes my heart so hard...

and well Teen Titans is a Damian solo disguised as team book after all
and Williamson said a big part of Gotham Resistance is a Damian story

----------


## pansy

*My friends*, I'm so proud.

----------


## Godlike13

Jason is Bruce’s son, but Bruce and Jason weren’t actually together for very long. Jason died. The other Robins do get lost in the shuffle, but I think that has more to do with not knowing where they actually fit in the shuffle. Dick and Damian have being the first and current on their side, the others don’t have that. That’s being said DC does have trouble pushing characters while at the same time not letting others fall to the way side. We’re seeing that with Batgirl.

----------


## CPSparkles

> They say Damian is the spotlight stealer yet he is still nothing compared to Dick Grayson.
> I agree so much with you this tie-in has become something special to us the new Dynamic Duo fans.
> 
> Still no matter what it's weird that they said "GR is showing what happened to Gotham and Bruce's family" but the family part only includes Dick and Damian. I also wonder what happens to Barbara, she's there in the first art for GR and a GR-related panel in Green Arrow issue but currently is nowhere to be found (unless we may see her in GA#32).


In fairness they can't help it some characters get and hold your attention more than others. I look at it as Dick and Damian are so amazing the writers can't help themselves.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
I would have liked more bat characters in this but i also like that it's just Dd makes it so special and means attention can focus on their brotherly bonding which would have been lost if more "family " was involved.

Also very strange that Tec isn't in this Tynion is involved, they are in Gotham and are bat family.
Regardless this is the most family and togetherness we've had in the batverse since Nightwing must Die the one before that B&R. The only part of the family that has been acting like family for some time now and consistently so is Dd so I understand why they went with these two.

What is the relationship between Dick and Tim, Bruce and Tim, Jason and Tim, Bruce and Cass, Dick and Cass it's all up in the air until the history of most of the Tec team is certain i don't blame writers for not using them. We and tumblr like to think of them as a family but in the comics I don't know what the exact relationships are aside from Dick Damian and Babs.

----------


## CPSparkles

> As a Damian fan, the preview exactly strikes my heart so hard...
> 
> and well Teen Titans is a Damian solo disguised as team book after all
> and Williamson said a big part of Gotham Resistance is a Damian story


I know but we find this out 3 issues in and fans like to see their favs shine esp in their own title.

----------


## CPSparkles

> *My friends*, I'm so proud.


Me too. Damian is a true friend he is abrasive and has poor social skills but when he's got your back he's got your Back.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Okay so everyone we were wrong
> 
> Synder isn't to thank for Gotham Resistance rather Williamson and Percy.
> 
> According to Williamson
> 
> *Gotham Resistance was about showing what happened to Gotham and Bruces family. It fits in between Metal #2 and #3. Typically there are two sides to Bruce -- Batman and Bruce Wayne -- and you could argue which one is the real side. But there are two other sides, and thats Bruce in the Batman family side and then the Justice League family side. In the Gotham Resistance side, we wanted to look at whats going on with Damien, Nightwing, and Green Arrow, and what had happened to his home, as well as what happened to Batmans villains. A big part of "Gotham Resistance" is its a Damien story, and we wanted to show the impact of all of this on his son. But we also wanted to have fun with a villain and a big maze.*
> 
> There's also
> ...


Oh Percy. I like when writers have a fondness for characters I like.

This was interesting. 
The choice of Green Arrow in this just keeps getting stranger by the day. Why?

----------


## adrikito

> Wrong Batman Jason


Wrong time Jason...

----------


## TheCape

I think that when it comes to the batfamily, only Nigthwing, Batgirl and Robin are priority (althought Damian depends of how much the writter is personally interested on Robin) and the rest, they are popular enought to keep then around, but little beyond that.

----------


## adrikito

> Okay so everyone we were wrong
> 
> Synder isn't to thank for Gotham Resistance rather Williamson and Percy.
> 
> According to Williamson
> 
> *Gotham Resistance was about showing what happened to Gotham and Bruce’s family. It fits in between Metal #2 and #3. Typically there are two sides to Bruce -- Batman and Bruce Wayne -- and you could argue which one is the real side. But there are two other sides, and that’s Bruce in the Batman family side and then the Justice League family side. In the “Gotham Resistance” side, we wanted to look at what’s going on with Damien, Nightwing, and Green Arrow, and what had happened to his home, as well as what happened to Batman’s villains. A big part of "Gotham Resistance" is it’s a Damien story, and we wanted to show the impact of all of this on his son. But we also wanted to have fun with a villain and a big maze.*
> 
> There's also
> ...


Thank you. Finally one Damian story in Gotham again..

SLADE is in one image with Aquaman?????  :Confused:

----------


## CPSparkles

> I think that when it comes to the batfamily, only Nigthwing, Batgirl and Robin are priority (althought Damian depends of how much the writter is personally interested on Robin) and the rest, they are popular enought to keep then around, but little beyond that.



I agree that Nightwing, Robin and Batgirl are priority regardless of the writer. 

However this story isn't about Robin. It's about Damian. It's about him and his father not Batman and Robin as Williamson said. It's about brother's searching for and  going to rescue their father.

Seems to me stories such as these are more to do with how invested writers are in Damian  not how invested they are in Robin.

----------


## fanfan13

> In fairness they can't help it some characters get and hold your attention more than others. I look at it as Dick and Damian are so amazing the writers can't help themselves. 
> I would have liked more bat characters in this but i also like that it's just Dd makes it so special and means attention can focus on their brotherly bonding which would have been lost if more "family " was involved.
> 
> Also very strange that Tec isn't in this Tynion is involved, they are in Gotham and are bat family.
> Regardless this is the most family and togetherness we've had in the batverse since Nightwing must Die the one before that B&R. The only part of the family that has been acting like family for some time now and consistently so is Dd so I understand why they went with these two.
> 
> What is the relationship between Dick and Tim, Bruce and Tim, Jason and Tim, Bruce and Cass, Dick and Cass it's all up in the air until the history of most of the Tec team is certain i don't blame writers for not using them. We and tumblr like to think of them as a family but in the comics I don't know what the exact relationships are aside from Dick Damian and Babs.


Your number 1 fav is Dick and number 2 is Damian, I can imagine how delighted you are with GR.

Yeah Tec team isn't here is questionable. They are the most Gotham team than the actual teams involved. Probably because Tynion isn't in charge of overseeing the crossovers (he is for the one-shots) so that happens.




> I agree that Nightwing, Robin and Batgirl are priority regardless of the writer. 
> 
> However this story isn't about Robin. It's about Damian. It's about him and his father not Batman and Robin as Williamson said. It's about brother's searching for and  going to rescue their father.
> 
> Seems to me stories such as these are more to do with how invested writers are in Damian  not how invested they are in Robin.


For GR, I noticed in the whole article he is called Damian, meaning GR was created in the context of Damian in mind, not Robin. I think it is long established that Robin doesn't define Damian. Even the writers outside text bubbles rarely refer to him as Robin.

----------


## TheCape

> However this story isn't about Robin. It's about Damian. It's about him and his father not Batman and Robin as Williamson said. It's about brother's searching for and going to rescue their father.


Hey, i'm not complaining about this, i just think that this is how DC see the batfamily in general, i think that Damian is currently in a decent position frankly, his role in TT and Super-Sons (more in the latter without a doubt) has been pretty well recieved and his guest apperances are generally liked, now his roles in those 2 team books hasn't satisfied everyone and i don't want to brush aside your complains, specially when it comes to Teen Titans, but frankly i thinl that Lil D only needs a solo written by Gleason and that's it.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Your number 1 fav is Dick and number 2 is Damian, I can imagine how delighted you are with GR.
> 
> Yeah Tec team isn't here is questionable. They are the most Gotham team than the actual teams involved. Probably because Tynion isn't in charge of overseeing the crossovers (he is for the one-shots) so that happens.
> 
> 
> 
> For GR, I noticed in the whole article he is called Damian, meaning GR was created in the context of Damian in mind, not Robin. I think it is long established that Robin doesn't define Damian. Even the writers outside text bubbles rarely refer to him as Robin.


Yep. Even though i like most members of the family the gap between my fondness for those two and everyone else is so wide that it would be disingenuous of me to claim that GR isn't pretty much perfection for me or that I'm missing anyone. I'm sorry. It's bad that some aren't here but because these two are and are written in the manner they are I'm more than satisfied but I get why it's frustrating for others.

I view that as a positive thing. He's like a transformer if that makes sense. We can get Robin or Damian stories.

Which reminds me, I was talking with someone yesterday and it occurred to me we've never seen Bruce and Damian as Batman and Robin in the conventional sense.
Few have said how they don't work  but the only times we've seen them written as just Batman and Robin are in Deathstroke and TMNT and both were very well received.

Tomasi's batman and Robin was not conventional because the writer was doing a father and son book by the few who say they don't work never stop to consider that they were not written as Batman and Robin.

That's why I'm really looking forward to Orlando and The Shadow/Batman.

----------


## TheCape

My wishes for the batfamily are (personally of course):
-For Dick to be written as a well rounded characther again (i don't like Seely's Grayson or Nightwing and the "Nigthwing Must Die" is the only one that i had come close to enjoy).
-That they do something interesting with Barbara as Batgirl.
-For Tim to be written as a characther instead of a plot device (also renenbering that him and Dick are brothers too, if DC doesn't mind).
-That Steph has a decent resolution for her characther arc on Tec (filling the blanks in his relationship with Tim would be nice)
-For Cassandra to be back as Bruce adopted daugther and having his friendship with Stephanie and Tim back.
-Oh, please DC also had Batman to be written as a detective and do more 2 or 3 parter arcs with him, instead of long journey runs that are getting quite tedious frankly.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Hey, i'm not complaining about this, i just think that this is how DC see the batfamily in general, i think that Damian is currently in a decent position frankly, his role in TT and Super-Sons (more in the latter without a doubt) has been pretty well recieved and his guest apperances are generally liked, now his roles in those 2 team books hasn't satisfied everyone and i don't want to brush aside your complains, specially when it comes to Teen Titans, but frankly i thinl that Lil D only needs a solo written by Gleason and that's it.


I know you weren't apologies if i came across somehow.
I agree that he is in a good place and Dick is in an alright place [You don't even want to know where i think Nightwing should be] but i get greedy and not just for those two  :Smile:  but with the recent Tec and Assam's spoiler it does seem like things are getting better in the Bat side of DC

----------


## CPSparkles

> My wishes for the batfamily are (personally of course):
> -For Dick to be written as a well rounded characther again (i don't like Seely's Grayson or Nightwing and the "Nigthwing Must Die" is the only one that i had come close to enjoy).
> -That they do something interesting with Barbara as Batgirl.
> -For Tim to be written as a characther instead of a plot device (also renenbering that him and Dick are brothers too, if DC doesn't mind).
> -That Steph has a decent resolution for her characther arc on Tec (filling the blanks in his relationship with Tim would be nice)
> -For Cassandra to be back as Bruce adopted daugther and having his friendship with Stephanie and Tim back.
> -Oh, please DC also had Batman to be written as a detective and do more 2 or 3 parter arcs with him, instead of long journey runs that are getting quite tedious frankly.


I agree so much with all of that aside from Dick who i think Seeley is doing a great job with so far. I would pull him from Titans and put him in a Brave and the Bold type book where he team's up with DCU and wildstrom character's both well known and obscure ones.

I also wouldn't say no to nightwig and Robin or Nightwing and Flash or Nightwing and Midnighter.
I want DC to keep building his world introducing and developing a solid cast that's his but also having DC heavy hitters guest.

----------


## TheCape

> I know you weren't apologies if i came across somehow.
> I agree that he is in a good place and Dick is in an alright place [You don't even want to know where i think Nightwing should be] but i get greedy and not just for those two**but with the recent Tec and Assam's spoiler it does seem like things are getting better in the Bat side of DC


It's cool, we are all passionatw about our favs after all.
Dick is actually my least favorite all the Robins (wixh is not saying much to be honest, because i like the 4 boys almost equally), althought i would guest that you aren't a fan of Bludhaven  :Big Grin: ,  personally i just don't like Seely's voice for the characther, he can't be a world trotting vigilante or having a home at Haven, or both for all i care, i just want somebody that gave his groove back, because frankly i'm not feeling it.

----------


## CPSparkles

> It's cool, we are all passionatw about our favs after all.
> Dick is actually my least favorite all the Robins (wixh is not saying much to be honest, because i like the 4 boys almost equally), althought i would guest that you aren't a fan of Bludhaven ,  personally i just don't like Seely's voice for the characther, he can't be a world trotting vigilante or having a home at Haven, or both for all i care, i just want somebody that gave his groove back, because frankly i'm not feeling it.


I love Nightwing and I love DickBats but Agent 37 stole my heart. I appreciate what Seely is doing very much and I love the New Blud with it's Kool take on old foes.

I too like all the robins fun fact i didn't like Damian when he 1st arrived and While some protest Tim being outwardly arrogant I don't mind it. It's earned arrogance as far as I'm concerned.

----------


## TheCape

@CPSparkles
I do get why people like him, i think that the lore around Spyral is interesting and i like his conversartions with Bruce over the comms, but frankly i wasn't impressed by anything else, his kool Bludhaven hasn't lift my world on fire, but YMMV.

I never have a problem with Damian, i'm not crazy about Morrison's writting, but he did an ok job, Miller and Gleason are the main responsible for my love for him. As for Tim, i mean he could be sweet, but for me he always has a sort of inherent arrogance for me, is just that by time of Red Robin and his severe mental state if kind of got worse, but as you said it was earned and mostly bases in a sucesfull carreer as Robin.

----------


## adrikito

> My wishes for the batfamily are (personally of course):
> -For Dick to be written as a well rounded characther again (i don't like Seely's Grayson or Nightwing and the "Nigthwing Must Die" is the only one that i had come close to enjoy).
> *-That they do something interesting with Barbara as Batgirl.*
> -For Tim to be written as a characther instead of a plot device (also renenbering that him and Dick are brothers too, if DC doesn't mind).
> *-That Steph has a decent resolution for her characther arc on Tec (filling the blanks in his relationship with Tim would be nice)
> -For Cassandra to be back as Bruce adopted daugther and having his friendship with Stephanie and Tim back.*
> -Oh, please DC also had Batman to be written as a detective and do more 2 or 3 parter arcs with him, instead of long journey runs that are getting quite tedious frankly.


In Black my 3 favorites(all related with post-crisis batgirls).... Barbara needs one change..




> *The same thing with “Gotham Resistance” with Ben Percy, who was writing the first and last parts of that crossover, (with Rob Williams and Tim Seeley writing the middle parts), because it was about the relationship between Green Arrow and Damien. It’s an unexpected friendship, but there’s also a rift between them. When collaborating with Venditti, it was a lot discussion in person and email. With Ben, it was a lot of texting.*
> 
> So Williamson along with Lemire are the show runners and Percy the creative force.
> Kudos to the guys but I'm curious as to why Bruce's family is limited to Dick and Damian? Bruce has one other son and they are no longer estranged.
> 
> The full article can be viewed at
> http://www.syfy.com/syfywire/dc-dark...nd-jeff-lemire
> 
> Green Arrow and Damian have a friendship? Frenemies?


Yeah, I quoted this again...... *That friendship will be important in the future? DamianxEmiko will end bad, we heard that or...*

*If Batman will dissapear* before his future "death" in King run or is the same death and *Ollie will help Damian?? Seems that Bruce want this... 
DICK GRAYSON FOR BATMAN*, both cases.. Put Duke for unknown reasons and the fans will be angry..

----------


## Aahz

> In fairness they can't help it some characters get and hold your attention more than others. I look at it as Dick and Damian are so amazing the writers can't help themselves. 
> I would have liked more bat characters in this but i also like that it's just Dd makes it so special and means attention can focus on their brotherly bonding which would have been lost if more "family " was involved.


The big problem I have just with this, that it often comes of as if the other two Robin aren't really important or really worthy Robins. And that really leaves a bad taste my moth, especially if you look how they screwed up Tim with Rebirth and how poor Jason got treated for almost his entire career.

----------


## Aahz

> I think that when it comes to the batfamily, only Nigthwing, Batgirl and Robin are priority (althought Damian depends of how much the writter is personally interested on Robin) and the rest, they are popular enought to keep then around, but little beyond that.


I don't really have the feeling that Batgirl has priority. He role in the Batfamily has been pretty much reduced to being one of Dicks love interests , the last event where she had a bigger role was iirc Batman Eternal, and even there she was (together with Jason and Tim) mostly sidelined. And currently her books aren't tie into Metal.

----------


## Alycat

Why is Injustice trying to push me into supporting Damian/Kara so hard? I know it's not going to work out!  :Frown:

----------


## adrikito

> Why is Injustice trying to push me into supporting Damian/Kara so hard? I know it's not going to work out!


In the game(and in the future in the comic too), Kara is in one side that Injustice Damian hates.. BAD LUCK.

----------


## TheCape

> Why is Injustice trying to push me into supporting Damian/Kara so hard? I know it's not going to work out!*


Because they want lead to an scene like this
tumblr_ovhbo09IrI1qde18do1_1280.jpg
Enjoy :Smile:

----------


## TheCape

> I don't really have the feeling that Batgirl has priority. He role in the Batfamily has been pretty much reduced to being one of Dicks love interests , the last event where she had a bigger role was iirc Batman Eternal, and even there she was (together with Jason and Tim) mostly sidelined. And currently her books aren't tie into Metal.


The Batgirl brand is iconic and DC is going to capatilize on that, specially with Barbara. With a solo and a team book, rigth now, she is in a sligthly better position that Jason.
DC's list goes like this:
1.Batman.
2. Nigthwing and Batwoman.
3. Batgirl.
4.Red Hood and the Outlaws
5. The rest.

----------


## Alycat

> In the game(and in the future in the comic too), Kara is in one side that Injustice Damian hates.. BAD LUCK.


Yes but the last two issues make them look so cute together.




> Because they want lead to an scene like this
> 
> Enjoy


Oh my

----------


## TheCape

Those are Bruce's son and Superman's daugther from Superman/Batman Generations for those curious  :Smile:

----------


## Aahz

> The Batgirl brand is iconic and DC is going to capatilize on that, specially with Barbara. With a solo and a team book, rigth now, she is in a sligthly better position that Jason.


Don't know, Barbara might have to books but both are not doing that great, and Jason is at least included in Batfamily crossovers (even if he is not handled particularly great there).

----------


## Fergus

> I don't really have the feeling that Batgirl has priority. He role in the Batfamily has been pretty much reduced to being one of Dicks love interests , the last event where she had a bigger role was iirc Batman Eternal, and even there she was (together with Jason and Tim) mostly sidelined. And currently her books aren't tie into Metal.


Batgirl does have priority just look at outside media and the fact that she is headlining 2 books. She is contained separate franchise as well as a part of of the family it's just seems like lately they're focused on the own franchise part and not the part of the family side.

Jason I would prefer if he was more of an anti hero and not another bat branded agent.

----------


## Fergus

> Don't know, Barbara might have to books but both are not doing that great, and Jason is at least included in Batfamily crossovers (even if he is not handled particularly great there).


You need to look at the big picture. Super hero girls alone stumps anything the comics can deliver.

----------


## Fergus

> In the game(and in the future in the comic too), Kara is in one side that Injustice Damian hates.. BAD LUCK.


Forbidden romance can be powerful and a draw.

----------


## Fergus

> Jason is Bruces son, but Bruce and Jason werent actually together for very long. Jason died. The other Robins do get lost in the shuffle, but I think that has more to do with not knowing where they actually fit in the shuffle. Dick and Damian have being the first and current on their side, the others dont have that. Thats being said DC does have trouble pushing characters while at the same time not letting others fall to the way side. Were seeing that with Batgirl.


It feel's like with Babs they're focused on outside media and neglecting the comics

----------


## Aahz

> You need to look at the big picture. Super hero girls alone stumps anything the comics can deliver.


I'm mostly referring to the situation in comics. Jason gets for example also quite a good treatment in gaming.

And at least in comics I would claim that Batwoman seems to have a higher priority at the moment.

But I think both Jason and Barbara are both really overdue to get a central role in some kind of bigger event (at least Tim is now finally getting his turn in TEC), and could both get a stronger role in the Batfamily.

----------


## Fergus

> I'm mostly referring to the situation in comics. Jason gets for example also quite a good treatment in gaming.
> 
> And at least in comics I would claim that Batwoman seems to have a higher priority at the moment.
> 
> But I think both Jason and Barbara are both really overdue to get a central role in some kind of bigger event (at least Tim is now finally getting his turn in TEC), and could both get a stronger role in the Batfamily.


On a thread a while ago you complained that Dick was able to use his Spyral gear while Jason couldn't use his guns and That sums up the problem. He can never be the person he is in his book in bat events or anything that has to do with batman. It's okay Bruce giving him his blessing to do his thing outside of Gotham but once he's in Gotham he gets a muzzle. His methods are different from batman's so he has to become a different person in crossovers. The fact that when they are all together everyone gets assigned a generic role further limits him. He becomes muscle. 

He is supposed to be a guy who plays by his own rules and does things differently from Batman that doesn't work in crossovers where everyone is using Batman's playbook.

In the games and outside media where he's had the most success he's a free agent who isn't another extension of Batman. The comics should embrace that.

----------


## Aioros22

This isn`t rocket science. There`s nothing that says he can`t work with the others by doing his stuff. Since when you can`t be lethal with guns without straight out killing someone and why would I want Jason to just shoot people up and down with no style or finesse? Events like Eternal were rubbish for all characters involved, not just a character named Jason. You can`t write a straight up goodie-do shoes like Grayson, you might as well not even use someone whose allegiance and role is more complex.

----------


## Aahz

> On a thread a while ago you complained that Dick was able to use his Spyral gear while Jason couldn't use his guns and That sums up the problem. He can never be the person he is in his book in bat events or anything that has to do with batman. It's okay Bruce giving him his blessing to do his thing outside of Gotham but once he's in Gotham he gets a muzzle. His methods are different from batman's so he has to become a different person in crossovers. The fact that when they are all together everyone gets assigned a generic role further limits him. He becomes muscle. 
> 
> He is supposed to be a guy who plays by his own rules and does things differently from Batman that doesn't work in crossovers where everyone is using Batman's playbook.


The thing is they for example let Damin do much ore extreme stuff than Jason, like for example killing Wally, even Nightwing using his Hypnos on Sculpture draker than anything Jason did in B&RE.

And would be OK with the muscle role but even that isn't really done imo. I mean it is not like he ever really took down some dangerous and important opponent, in contrast he got even taken down by Damian two times.

I mean muscle isn't necessary the worst role, I recently read for example Young All Stars, Iron Munro is also basically just that, and imo one of the coolest characters in the series.

----------


## okiedokiewo

> On a thread a while ago you complained that Dick was able to use his Spyral gear while Jason couldn't use his guns and That sums up the problem. He can never be the person he is in his book in bat events or anything that has to do with batman. It's okay Bruce giving him his blessing to do his thing outside of Gotham but once he's in Gotham he gets a muzzle. His methods are different from batman's so he has to become a different person in crossovers. The fact that when they are all together everyone gets assigned a generic role further limits him. He becomes muscle. 
> 
> He is supposed to be a guy who plays by his own rules and does things differently from Batman that doesn't work in crossovers where everyone is using Batman's playbook.
> 
> In the games and outside media where he's had the most success he's a free agent who isn't another extension of Batman. The comics should embrace that.


...Jason is not killing people and following Bruce's rules in his own book right now, and miraculously he's finding things to do and no one is having problems with creativity. This is a weak excuse.

----------


## KrustyKid

> The Batgirl brand is iconic and DC is going to capatilize on that, specially with Barbara. With a solo and a team book, rigth now, she is in a sligthly better position that Jason.
> DC's list goes like this:
> 1.Batman.
> 2. Nigthwing and Batwoman.
> 3. Batgirl.
> 4.Red Hood and the Outlaws
> 5. The rest.


Harley Quinn should be '2'  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fergus

> ...Jason is not killing people and following Bruce's rules in his own book right now, and miraculously he's finding things to do and no one is having problems with creativity. This is a weak excuse.


I know he's not killing but his character/role is supposed to be the guy who works differently from what one would expect from the family. That's the role Red Hood is meant to occupy. Events aren't solo's so in a batfamily event so you have limited time and space to get creative like a solo would so everyone gets assigned a role [except those who the event is focused on]
If we had a crossover that was Jason focused I'm sure the writers will pull out all the stops but when these guys are just there because they have to be part of it because family then they are defined by single traits and it's not exclusive to Jason but the lack of clarity about his role and methods makes it more obvious in his case.

----------


## Fergus

> The thing is they for example let Damin do much ore extreme stuff than Jason, like for example killing Wally, even Nightwing using his Hypnos on Sculpture draker than anything Jason did in B&RE.
> 
> And would be OK with the muscle role but even that isn't really done imo. I mean it is not like he ever really took down some dangerous and important opponent, in contrast he got even taken down by Damian two times.
> 
> I mean muscle isn't necessary the worst role, I recently read for example Young All Stars, Iron Munro is also basically just that, and imo one of the coolest characters in the series.


I can never understand why the character who is on the road to redemption always has to be set back when we have a Red Hood who should be the renegade.
Damian killing Wally wasn't a good thing. It was a terrible thing and it was very out of character. I would rather they not have Jason kill beloved heroes but surely the onus is on Lobdell as his writer to write extreme stuff. 

Also remember feats aren't everything. Jason is charismatic and that is often reflected in crossovers.

----------


## Fergus

The Shadow/Batman #1 is out tomorrow and now we know one of Damian's allergies

https://www.adventuresinpoortaste.co...hadowbatman-1/

----------


## fanfan13

> The big problem I have just with this, that it often comes of as if the other two Robin aren't really important or really worthy Robins. And that really leaves a bad taste my moth, especially if you look how they screwed up Tim with Rebirth and how poor Jason got treated for almost his entire career.


I understand why you would feel that way. I had the same problem when Damian was essentially excluded from Batfamily pre Rebirth (even now he shines outside of Bat editorial). I really hope Jason and the others will get better treatment that pleases their fans, Jason especially (because I think Tec is a high tier book, plus their involvement with Mr.Oz is a big thing I guess, and I see that currently they are improving things with Tim). 

Oh and I want to add this to TheCape's list: 
-I hope they stop throwing Damian under the bus. He's a character who easily gets unnecessary hate that I can't stand it. Also stop regressing him so much to the point that his previous developments feel ignored.




> Why is Injustice trying to push me into supporting Damian/Kara so hard? I know it's not going to work out!


omg just what is happening between them??

----------


## fanfan13

> The thing is they for example let Damin do much ore extreme stuff than Jason, like for example killing Wally, even Nightwing using his Hypnos on Sculpture draker than anything Jason did in B&RE.
> 
> And would be OK with the muscle role but even that isn't really done imo. I mean it is not like he ever really took down some dangerous and important opponent, in contrast he got even taken down by Damian two times.
> 
> I mean muscle isn't necessary the worst role, I recently read for example Young All Stars, Iron Munro is also basically just that, and imo one of the coolest characters in the series.


Oh noo Damian 'killing' Wally is never, never a good thing. Especially with how bad the scene and the aftermath are written. And even that they are not going to address Damian's 'involvement' in Wally's death and write any kind of resolution between those two are something I've tried to ignore but failing.

----------


## CPSparkles

> omg just what is happening between them??


He rescued her from the tower she was locked in and showed her the world then they saved innocent lives.

----------


## TheCape

A beautifull fairy tail :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fanfan13

> He rescued her from the tower she was locked in and showed her the world then they saved innocent lives.


Oh my God.
...what is _that_ Damian planning?

----------


## CPSparkles

> A beautifull fairy tail


I know right. This version of Damian clearly speaks Disney  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Oh my God.
> ...what is _that_ Damian planning?


I think he's trying to gain a powerful ally because this doesn't seem like Injustice Damian or any Damian. He is good at manipulating and he did take acting lessons
On the other hand we've never seen him put his moves on anyone so maybe this is another one of his talents. His dad does have a dual personality charming and dickish so it could be inherited. Let's also not forget his mum.

Yeah I'm convinced that Damian when he wants to can turn on the charm like you wouldn't believe.

I hope Percy is reading Injustice2 because I would love to see Damian try something similar with Emi. That would be all kinds of funny.

----------


## dietrich

Injustice Damian got game. It was sweet and fuuny.

----------


## dietrich

> I think he's trying to gain a powerful ally because this doesn't seem like Injustice Damian or any Damian. He is good at manipulating and he did take acting lessons
> On the other hand we've never seen him put his moves on anyone so maybe this is another one of his talents. His dad does have a dual personality charming and dickish so it could be inherited. Let's also not forget his mum.
> 
> Yeah I'm convinced that Damian when he wants to can turn on the charm like you wouldn't believe.
> 
> I hope Percy is reading Injustice2 because I would love to see Damian try something similar with Emi. That would be all kinds of funny.


If Percy has him attempt anything like Taylor then this will be the best thing in Rebirth especially when it flat out fails. Oh God I need this to happen in main comics with TT's pug faced Damian. That would be the best thing ever.

----------


## dietrich

> Oh noo Damian 'killing' Wally is never, never a good thing. Especially with how bad the scene and the aftermath are written. And even that they are not going to address Damian's 'involvement' in Wally's death and write any kind of resolution between those two are something I've tried to ignore but failing.


Hopefully will get that someday written by a capable writer.

----------


## dietrich

> The Shadow/Batman #1 is out tomorrow and now we know one of Damian's allergies
> 
> https://www.adventuresinpoortaste.co...hadowbatman-1/


Nice didn't realise it was this week. Good to see him using Pyg.

----------


## dietrich

Ouch! The Cat burns Damian

----------


## dietrich

Bruce Dick and Damian

----------


## dietrich

Damian and Titus





I don't think Damian would eat sundaes though

----------


## dietrich

embracedbythesea



miyuki-rin

----------


## dietrich

MIYUKI RIN

----------


## dietrich

Break time Bruce, Damian and Dick

----------


## CPSparkles

Nice pictures @dietrich

----------


## CPSparkles

> MIYUKI RIN


These are especially gorgeous

----------


## fanfan13

> I think he's trying to gain a powerful ally because this doesn't seem like Injustice Damian or any Damian. He is good at manipulating and he did take acting lessons
> On the other hand we've never seen him put his moves on anyone so maybe this is another one of his talents. His dad does have a dual personality charming and dickish so it could be inherited. Let's also not forget his mum.
> 
> Yeah I'm convinced that Damian when he wants to can turn on the charm like you wouldn't believe.
> 
> *I hope Percy is reading Injustice2 because I would love to see Damian try something similar with Emi. That would be all kinds of funny.*


Oh my God, Sparkles...
Though I can't imagine Damian pursuing girls like Bruce Wayne. To me he's the type to bully and insult someone he likes romantically. He'd be the most tsundere version of him in front of that person.
Just like all the way back with Supergirl. He insulted her but turned out he somewhat had a crush on her. So, I won't be surprised if he will do the same to Emiko if he's interested in her and Emi won't take it lightly. It'll be a chaos.
But... if Damian's miraculously written playing chummy to get her attention... I think it would be so much fun too.

----------


## fanfan13

> These are especially gorgeous


If in the first picture his eyes were green then I think it'd be perfect.
I like green-eyed Damian so much.

----------


## fanfan13

> Break time Bruce, Damian and Dick


Ohh I love this!
But the way Dick's holding Bruce's arm in the third picture is kinda creepy...

----------


## CPSparkles

I know this has lots of not Damian characters but i thought this had to be viewed by eyes

Sailorbats

----------


## CPSparkles

Bat family by Afterlife

----------


## adrikito

Thanks for put these 2 together:

Green Arrow 32 damian wayne oliver queen end 1.jpg

I should see more times Green Arrow comic.. I saw the comic, but only sometimes..


*ABOUT SHADOW-BATMAN*... Batman talking in black? Seems that Shadow is interested in Damian since the begin...

----------


## CPSparkles

> Thanks for put these 2 together:
> 
> Green Arrow 32 damian wayne oliver queen end 1.jpg
> 
> I should see more times Green Arrow comic.. I saw the comic, but only sometimes..


Oh my gosh how good was this issue?  So much heart and emotion. Ollie was fantastic, Damian was fantastic [Dick didn't do much sadly] and we find out more about what went down with the Bruce who became TBWL. Can't wait for the one shot now.

So not everyone who was supposed to be in this showed and I get why they dispatched SS and TT. Too many characters when really this was a Dick Damian and Ollie story. Though mostly Damian and I love how some of the issues are related to the TT situation what with the commentary on leadership. A ton of insight and Character development for Damian.

Ollie and Damian yep Damian's picked up another dad he collects them like his father collects orphans.

Percy isn't at all subtle about how he views Bruce. Not too sure *spoilers:*
 about Damian feeling so unloved by his father. That's something only his title has pushed 
*end of spoilers* 

I know they were in Bane's rumble arena but their seemed to be a lot of people watching fights and not helping.
I don't think I'e ever enjoyed tie in so much nor have i read more structured and well done tie in than Gotham Resistance. It did exactly what a tie is supposed to. Brig on Metal 3.

----------


## Aahz

> Oh noo Damian 'killing' Wally is never, never a good thing. Especially with how bad the scene and the aftermath are written. And even that they are not going to address Damian's 'involvement' in Wally's death and write any kind of resolution between those two are something I've tried to ignore but failing.


It may not be the best example, but the thing is that Jason is according to Batman (in B&RE) "willing to do what batman can't when the world needs it" and (Batman Superman Annual #1) "capable of making hard decisions", thing I can't remember that he ever did this in a Batfamily cross over. When one of the Boys is doing something drastic or suicidal (or at least quite brutal) it is usually Damian (and sometimes even Dick or Tim).

----------


## bell

> I know this has lots of not Damian characters but i thought this had to be viewed by eyes
> 
> Sailorbats



lmfao I can not stop laughing at Damian

----------


## adrikito

> I know this has lots of not Damian characters but i thought this had to be viewed by eyes
> 
> Sailorbats


HAHAHAHAHAH.. And the Steph Batgirl is here..  :Cool:

----------


## CPSparkles

> lmfao I can not stop laughing at Damian


He's not amused at all.

----------


## CPSparkles

> HAHAHAHAHAH.. And the Steph Batgirl is here..


Yeah she is  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

> It may not be the best example, but the thing is that Jason is according to Batman (in B&RE) "willing to do what batman can't when the world needs it" and (Batman Superman Annual #1) "capable of making hard decisions", thing I can't remember that he ever did this in a Batfamily cross over. When one of the Boys is doing something drastic or suicidal (or at least quite brutal) it is usually Damian (and sometimes even Dick or Tim).


I do agree that Jason should be doing the brutal stuff but Bruce was wrong when he said that in B&RE because Tim and Damian fit that as well or even more at their core than Jason. They fight it but Tim is the most likely to do go injustice Regime out of all the boys and Damian is still unlearning all the stuff from his toxic violent upbringing. Tim and Dick are both capable of making hard decisions as is Damian though not on the level of those two. 

They need to up the ante on Jason have him do some heavy dark stuff but I don't think there's been many chances in the crossovers we had of recent. His solo should have him doing really grey stuff to set a precedence for how far he'll go and it's not been doing so in Rebirth.

RHATO is a good book but it needs to put them in really difficult moral and ethical situations so we can see him doing what tell us he can and does do. If his title had a reputation for being dark I think soon enough everyone would get the memo.

----------


## bell

> He's not amused at all.


they needed to add alfred as luna xD

----------


## CPSparkles

> Oh my God, Sparkles...
> Though I can't imagine Damian pursuing girls like Bruce Wayne. To me he's the type to bully and insult someone he likes romantically. He'd be the most tsundere version of him in front of that person.
> Just like all the way back with Supergirl. He insulted her but turned out he somewhat had a crush on her. So, I won't be surprised if he will do the same to Emiko if he's interested in her and Emi won't take it lightly. It'll be a chaos.
> But... if Damian's miraculously written playing chummy to get her attention... I think it would be so much fun too.


I don't think you can use that as an example he was 10 that's what all 10yr olds do. They pull your hair and insult you. I think when he grows up he will be a cool aloof type of person

----------


## CPSparkles

> they needed to add alfred as luna xD


Is she the Sailor in charge? Not very familiar with the series

----------


## Fergus

This was a good week for Damian full of surprises. Injustice 2, GR and The Shadow/ Batman all delivered with Orlando ranking highest. I will post more detailed thoughts tomorrow after I've had some sleep.

Heads up if you didn't get The Shadow/Batman #1 well I recommend it. his 1st issue is Damian heavy and his plot seems to be a somewhat big part  of the story we are going to get. Damian is Robin in this title but looks like we'll be getting a fair bit of father/son feels as well.

----------


## Fergus

> Thanks for put these 2 together:
> 
> Attachment 55631
> 
> I should see more times Green Arrow comic.. I saw the comic, but only sometimes..
> 
> 
> *ABOUT SHADOW-BATMAN*... Batman talking in black? Seems that Shadow is interested in Damian since the begin...


Yes on points 1 and 3.

----------


## fanfan13

> I don't think you can use that as an example he was 10 that's what all 10yr olds do. They pull your hair and insult you. I think when he grows up he will be a cool aloof type of person


Well I was talking about current 13 years old Damian. 3 years are not really a long time he might still retain a lot of his 10 yo self (and this is comic, time doesn't work like in reality), including the crush part.
I do agree that when he's already an adult he'd be more aloof and less insults (and still tsundere, yes).




> Is she the Sailor in charge? Not very familiar with the series


Luna is Sailormoon's black cat. I think OP talked about Alfred the Cat rather than real Alfred Pennyworth.

----------


## fanfan13

I love Green Arrow #32 so much. It was a lot of Damian feels.
I love all of Damian's scenes and dialogues. I love his new relationship with Ollie. I thought something bad would happen between them but nooo Ollie's basically turned Dick 2.0 towards Damian.

My favorite part is when Evil Damian arrived in front of Damian and Ollie and Dick went like:
Green Arrow: "Get away from Robin, you monster!!"
Nightwing: "We're not going to let you hurt him."

Aww that was just so sweet.

And the whole Evil Damian vs Damian was just... aaaaahhhh I literally screamed.

It's not related to Damian but Bane's "Look at this! So many Bats to break!" was funny I laughed at it.

This issue literally made my day. Thank you Percy and Williamson! I'm going to buy the Gotham Resistance trade when it's out. I think it will look nice side by side with my Nightwing Must Die TP.
Plus with this, I've become less afraid to read future issues of Teen Titans and how Damian will be handled in it.

----------


## irene

Apparently Damian makes an appearance in the upcoming Batman and the Signal –_and suprise, suprise!_– it looks like he'll once again play the antagonist. 

Sigh. 



(source)

And why on earth is the Batfam having a formal dinner, _in costume_, somewhere in downtown Gotham?

----------


## adrikito

> Apparently Damian makes an appearance in the upcoming Batman and the Signal –_and suprise, suprise!_– it looks like he'll once again play the antagonist. 
> 
> Sigh. 
> 
> 
> 
> (source)
> 
> And why on earth is the Batfam having a formal dinner, _in costume_, somewhere in downtown Gotham?


In middle... as one important character...

TIM DRAKE IS HERE before his return.. However, I heard that this comic is going to change his first release..

Nothing more to add.. I have not changed my mind about him..

----------


## Korath

> Apparently Damian makes an appearance in the upcoming Batman and the Signal –_and suprise, suprise!_– it looks like he'll once again play the antagonist. 
> 
> Sigh. 
> 
> 
> 
> (source)
> 
> And why on earth is the Batfam having a formal dinner, _in costume_, somewhere in downtown Gotham?


Which is strange, considering the fact that Damian and Duke last interaction ended as they became friends.

----------


## Aioros22

It`s because of scenes like this that Headcanons have a field day.

----------


## dietrich

> Which is strange, considering the fact that Damian and Duke last interaction ended as they became friends.


What's worse is that right after the title and writer were announced he was enquiring about Damian and what his relationship with Duke was like. People responded and told him about Robin War how they started and how the became kind of friendly and went to the movies. They were cool and had no issues with each other. I posted it on this thread because I was worried that he was asking after Damian to use as plot device and then this.

The tweet is still up.

What a way to endear a new character to fans of existing characters.

----------


## dietrich

> Apparently Damian makes an appearance in the upcoming Batman and the Signal –_and suprise, suprise!_– it looks like he'll once again play the antagonist. 
> 
> Sigh. 
> 
> 
> 
> (source)
> 
> And why on earth is the Batfam having a formal dinner, _in costume_, somewhere in downtown Gotham?


Because some writers lack imagination 
have no issues mutilating other characters for the benefit of the one they're writing
are lazy
to create tension
to make Readers empathise with Duke
because Damian slays in such roles especially if you capture his voice well

But I guess we'll wait and see.

So Damian is off limits to Christopher Priest and Defiance but for this DC is willing to bend? 

*why on earth is the Batfam having a formal dinner, in costume, somewhere in downtown Gotham?*

Because they can  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

Damian Metal 3

----------


## dietrich

Gotham Resistance  has being fun, enjoyable and full of feels. This was my favourite not just because it was Damian focused but the writing, revels emotion and character development were just solid. The action, Damian vs Damian. Solid [only for how it ended] Ollie and Damian Solid. the Alice in wonderland homages and the hopeful conclusion solid.  

Batman who laughs putting moves on Harley not so solid.
Liked the Dr Fate save and Mr T coming along but honestly wish they gave him more lines and Nightwing less.
I love Damian's concerns for his team and I know this title and Ollie's words will be reflected  in TT so excited for that. Percy is committed to his Damian story/project looks like he has a very clear idea and journey already planned out for Damian in his TT's run. This gives me more faith.


When this tie in was announced did anyone think we would get this level of character development for Damian because I sure as hell didn't.

----------


## dietrich

This made me laugh

----------


## dietrich

This was another great read. Batman and Robin fighting Dollatrons and Pyg AhhMemories good good memories.
Opens with Batman fighting and getting over run by the Dolls then Robin swoops down to save him spouting one liners and kicking faces.

*spoilers:*
They didn't arrive together because in this Damian has moved out because reasons He is now operating in New York from an old titans building. Bruce is suffering separation anxiety  over the break. The shot of him standing in Damian's now empty room talking to Alfred was touching. 
*end of spoilers*

Orlando's has a solid grasp on Damian. His banter and moves are very badass in fact this Damian even manages to outBatman  Batman and he's eve master the act of seating at the Bat computer in that pose Bruce is often drawn in.. 

Bruce and Damian have issues in this. Damian doesn't seem to respect him as much as he does in our main comics.
The issue ends with them fighting each other 

*spoilers:*
 Damian defeats him leaving him with a bat grenade in his hands which batman didn't even notice until Damian quipped about it. Damian also states that the look on batman's face is familiar as are his moves. He's seen it before on the dollatron so It looks like the Batman who came to visit Damian isn't the real Bruce 
*end of spoilers* 
 I love when new writers show him love good to see that Orlando is writing him well so far and made him a part of his series

----------


## TheCape

> he's eve master the act of seating at the Bat computer in that pose Bruce is often drawn in..*


It was damm time, every Robin has mastered that action (except Steph) and it was Damian's turn already :Big Grin:

----------


## fanfan13

> Apparently Damian makes an appearance in the upcoming Batman and the Signal –_and suprise, suprise!_– it looks like he'll once again play the antagonist. 
> 
> Sigh. 
> 
> 
> 
> (source)
> 
> And why on earth is the Batfam having a formal dinner, _in costume_, somewhere in downtown Gotham?


I saw this yesterday and the first thing that came into my mind is: "what is Damian doing there? Picking fights with Duke? Jeez."

edit: and I just noticed the one who's calming Damian down is Tim! Wow! That's interesting!

----------


## fanfan13

> So Damian is off limits to Christopher Priest and Defiance but for this DC is willing to bend? 
> 
> *why on earth is the Batfam having a formal dinner, in costume, somewhere in downtown Gotham?*
> 
> Because they can


well if Damian was allowed to join Defiance, he would have to quit TT as he couldn't be in two teams at the same time especially with the same timeline and that's a no no.

Batfam eating with full gears on is weird. I wonder how come Alfred allows it?




> When this tie in was announced did anyone think we would get this level of character development for Damian because I sure as hell didn't.


I didn't. I thought it was interesting mainly due to the unusual choice of members but that's it. I didn't expect I would get a lot of Damian feels in it. I was so happy  :Big Grin:

----------


## fanfan13

> This made me laugh


what the heck is Jason suddenly wearing in the second panel it's weird.

----------


## adrikito

> Because some writers lack imagination 
> have no issues mutilating other characters for the benefit of the one they're writing
> are lazy
> to create tension
> to make Readers empathise with Duke
> because Damian slays in such roles especially if you capture his voice well
> 
> But I guess we'll wait and see.
> *
> ...


Yeah, even without saw nothing they created tension.. after show me that image with damian as the antagonist..

What a Shame, I wanted see Damian and Rose again... I liked Priest Damian... Even if now DEFIANCE is a dangerous place for him, WITH 3 GIRLS..

----------


## CPSparkles

Just read The Shadow / Batman and it was a treat. This Damian is intense

----------


## CPSparkles

> This made me laugh


Because he's so short  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Apparently Damian makes an appearance in the upcoming Batman and the Signal _and suprise, suprise!_ it looks like he'll once again play the antagonist. 
> 
> Sigh. 
> 
> 
> 
> (source)
> 
> And why on earth is the Batfam having a formal dinner, _in costume_, somewhere in downtown Gotham?


Figures.
So batman doesn't need Robin, he's learn't from his past mistakes and now he's doing something better. Duke is Tim 2.0 but with powers [really cool power set by the way didn't expect it to be this interesting.
Damian's friendship with Duke erased to prop Duke in his 1st solo outing.
Duke is the 1st of the batkids to meet Bruce meaning he's known him longer than Dick
Bring on Jason.

----------


## CPSparkles

patrickgleasonart:

Dogman of the Apocalypse. Since Bruce had #acethebathound I pitched the idea to Pete that Damian should have his own #greatdane and behold Titus was born! After we introduced him, Damian hadn’t been seen riding any animal and I thought it would be great to work it in somewhere (Batman and Robin 17) This also sowed the seeds for my creation of Goliath in the following years. (Note: The @bettyspies guy doodle was drawn first for my kids on the separate page. No doubt while in #twoharbors eating delicious pie.) #damianwaynetitus #goliath #robin #batman #batmanandrobin #robinsonofbatman #supersons #teentitans #dccomics #sketchbook #sketch #mnstagram #mnart #mnartist #lakesuperior #northshoremn #pie #bettyspies #twoharbors #twoharborsmn #patrickgleason

POSTED 12:07 PM ON MONDAY, SEPTEMBER 25, 2017

----------


## adrikito

> Just read The Shadow / Batman and it was a treat. This Damian is intense


I liked him here... Shadow as Batman trying to cheat Robin.

----------


## adrikito

> Figures.
> So batman doesn't need Robin, he's learn't from his past mistakes and now he's doing something better. Duke is Tim 2.0 but with powers [really cool power set by the way didn't expect it to be this interesting.
> Damian's friendship with Duke erased to prop Duke in his 1st solo outing.
> *Duke is the 1st of the batkids to meet Bruce meaning he's known him longer than Dick*
> Bring on Jason.


Serioslly? BEFORE GRAYSON? Is not enough with another things like better than robin, batman doesn´t need a Robin(for this Damian is angry).. All this is ANTI-BAT..




> patrickgleasonart:
> 
> Dogman of the Apocalypse. Since Bruce had #acethebathound I pitched the idea to Pete that Damian should have his own #greatdane and behold Titus was born! After we introduced him, Damian hadn’t been seen riding any animal and I thought it would be great to work it in somewhere (Batman and Robin 17) This also sowed the seeds for my creation of Goliath in the following years. (Note: The @bettyspies guy doodle was drawn first for my kids on the separate page. No doubt while in #twoharbors eating delicious pie.) #damianwaynetitus #goliath #robin #batman #batmanandrobin #robinsonofbatman #supersons #teentitans #dccomics #sketchbook #sketch #mnstagram #mnart #mnartist #lakesuperior #northshoremn #pie #bettyspies #twoharbors #twoharborsmn #patrickgleason
> 
> POSTED 12:07 PM ON MONDAY, SEPTEMBER 25, 2017


THANK YOU, GLEASON.

----------


## CPSparkles

Inktober Day 6 SWORD by askarkham

----------


## CPSparkles

Catch them while they're young.

The Dark Side tries to recruit Damian

----------


## CPSparkles

http://stariver00.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

There's not a lot of meat in this mini comic but it's very cute. It's basically Damian hiding from the rain

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

https://pettyjiho.tumblr.com

----------


## Fergus

> https://pettyjiho.tumblr.com


I don't think it lacked meat its more visual feast for the eyes. Dialogue isn't always necessary for story.

I like this a lot.

----------


## Fergus

> Gotham Resistance  has being fun, enjoyable and full of feels. This was my favourite not just because it was Damian focused but the writing, revels emotion and character development were just solid. The action, Damian vs Damian. Solid [only for how it ended] Ollie and Damian Solid. the Alice in wonderland homages and the hopeful conclusion solid.  
> 
> Batman who laughs putting moves on Harley not so solid.
> Liked the Dr Fate save and Mr T coming along but honestly wish they gave him more lines and Nightwing less.
> I love Damian's concerns for his team and I know this title and Ollie's words will be reflected  in TT so excited for that. Percy is committed to his Damian story/project looks like he has a very clear idea and journey already planned out for Damian in his TT's run. This gives me more faith.
> 
> 
> When this tie in was announced did anyone think we would get this level of character development for Damian because I sure as hell didn't.


Agree. Terrific didn't do much just seems like they're trying to role call as many heroes as they can in METAL which is great. More heroes for more chances of Damian's witty and dry sarcasm and his exchanges with Mr T though brief where crisp and well written. But It would have been better if the story had just focused on the core characters Damian, Dick and Ollie. Hell the Batman who laughs didn't do much more than smooch Harley and introduce the other Evil Batmen.

The way this ended means that we will see the characters from this tie in in main event. I know Damian is in 3 for sure but it's nice to know that we will have to come and resolve this. 

I just realised this was 100% a quest Dungeons and Dragons style. The heroes might not have been successful in finding their lost father but returned with the one hope that will save their world.

Also Shazam is in Metal 3 DC needs a book or cartoon featuring the Billy, Damian and Jon.

----------


## Fergus

> This was another great read. Batman and Robin fighting Dollatrons and Pyg AhhMemories good good memories.
> Opens with Batman fighting and getting over run by the Dolls then Robin swoops down to save him spouting one liners and kicking faces.
> 
> *spoilers:*
> They didn't arrive together because in this Damian has moved out because reasons He is now operating in New York from an old titans building. Bruce is suffering separation anxiety  over the break. The shot of him standing in Damian's now empty room talking to Alfred was touching. 
> *end of spoilers*
> 
> Orlando's has a solid grasp on Damian. His banter and moves are very badass in fact this Damian even manages to outBatman  Batman and he's eve master the act of seating at the Bat computer in that pose Bruce is often drawn in.. 
> 
> ...


I think you covered everything I was going to say.
Damian is operating in New York The Shadows city bearing in mind Orlando's comments of what The Shadow think's of Damian it means he's been observing the kid for sometime.

Who's making the new dolls *spoilers:*
 I'm guessing that Batman is a doll as well a very good one 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## fanfan13

> Agree. Terrific didn't do much just seems like they're trying to role call as many heroes as they can in METAL which is great. More heroes for more chances of Damian's witty and dry sarcasm and his exchanges with Mr T though brief where crisp and well written. But It would have been better if the story had just focused on the core characters Damian, Dick and Ollie. Hell the Batman who laughs didn't do much more than smooch Harley and introduce the other Evil Batmen.
> 
> The way this ended means that we will see the characters from this tie in in main event. I know Damian is in 3 for sure but it's nice to know that we will have to come and resolve this. 
> 
> I just realised this was 100% a quest Dungeons and Dragons style. The heroes might not have been successful in finding their lost father but returned with the one hope that will save their world.
> 
> Also Shazam is in Metal 3 DC needs a book or cartoon featuring the Billy, Damian and Jon.


I really hope Damian, Dick, and Ollie will have a role again in main Metal. Damian said they will come back and GR does seem like an unfinished story to me or a prequel to something in the future. I hope they do come back to finish what they have left behind.

----------


## TheCape

066121e0fa7be0e44d35ae0471641aa1.jpg
He would need a senzu been to heal that one.

----------


## adrikito

> http://stariver00.tumblr.com


Good uniform.

----------


## dietrich

> 066121e0fa7be0e44d35ae0471641aa1.jpg
> He would need a senzu been to heal that one.


Mari channelling her inner Damian Wayne learning from DC's Burn Master I like that.
Someone call the Burn Unit.

----------


## fanfan13

> 066121e0fa7be0e44d35ae0471641aa1.jpg
> He would need a senzu been to heal that one.


The last panel has become Damian-related meme.

----------


## dietrich

> I think you covered everything I was going to say.
> Damian is operating in New York The Shadows city bearing in mind Orlando's comments of what The Shadow think's of Damian it means he's been observing the kid for sometime.
> 
> Who's making the new dolls *spoilers:*
>  I'm guessing that Batman is a doll as well a very good one 
> *end of spoilers*


Yeah can't wait for The Shadow to meet up with our Bats.

*spoilers:*
 Not sure what he was but he wasn't at all like a doll but then the Deathwing and Robinatron weren't like dolls as we know em. Clearly Lazlo or someone else perfected the technique.
This means we now have Bruce Damian and Dick dolls 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## dietrich

> The last panel has become Damian-related meme.


Oh awesome new Avatar fanfan

----------


## dietrich

Gotham Resistance Down The Rabbit Hole

----------


## adrikito

> The last panel has become Damian-related meme.


Awesome Damian avatar fanfan.  :Cool:

----------


## fanfan13

> *spoilers:*
>  
> This means we now have Bruce Damian and Dick dolls 
> *end of spoilers*


Oh my God... and all of them are creepy in a way.




> Oh awesome new Avatar fanfan





> Awesome Damian avatar fanfan.


Thanks! That panel is one of my favorites in Super Sons. The pose, the silhouette, the full moon, and the colors are all perfect.

----------


## fanfan13

> Gotham Resistance Down The Rabbit Hole


As I was reading that particular page, I literally paused and intently looked at "the finger" for a few seconds and with nothing in mind.
And then I realized that was BWL's and the whole panels looked like his cursed cards.
Both baffled me a bit and I thought something bad was going to happen in the next pages.

----------


## adrikito

Seems that his reaction will be important:

https://www.newsarama.com/36804-nycc...spotlight.html

*We'll also see how the engagement affects Damian.*

Poor Damian....

The rest ALMOST EVERYTHING ABOUT DUKE... More than 60% is about him*

Best time to be Batman fan, Snyder?*  I doubt this, In 4 years I replaced Bruce(my first reason here) for Damian, as my favorite character.. Even I lost my initial admiration for him, *Unlike with Damian I can avoid Batman books easily without regrets(example supersons, is painful, but I can´t saw him like this)*.. Is your pets fault..

The Post-crisis era(without your N52 pets) was the PERFECT ERA for a Batman fan.

----------


## dietrich

> Seems that his reaction will be important:
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/36804-nycc...spotlight.html
> 
> *We'll also see how the engagement affects Damian.*
> 
> Poor Damian....
> 
> The rest ALMOST EVERYTHING ABOUT DUKE... More than 60% is about him*
> ...


I don't blame Duke or Harper. Comics are continuous each new writer is given the license to be as creative and make changes [within reason] to the world of the character they are writing. Some like Morrison and Synder create new characters to play with. Some of these new toys are meant to last some are dispatched but it's unfair to blame characters for choices made by TPTB.

Synder was only doing what others have done and Duke and Harper have the same rights to be here as every Robin not named Grayson. 
Would you really want Damian in King's Batman? I didn't think so.
Damian is very well represented shame you don't like Jon because SuperSons would at least have satisfied your Damian itch.

Damian is in a really good place in Rebirth. While I have issues with how he is presented in some books I would be lying if I didn't agree with some other posters who say that Dick and Damian are getting the best use/treatment.

----------


## irene

> I don't blame Duke or Harper. Comics are continuous each new writer is given the license to be as creative and make changes [within reason] to the world of the character they are writing. Some like Morrison and Synder create new characters to play with. Some of these new toys are meant to last some are dispatched but it's unfair to blame characters for choices made by TPTB.
> 
> Synder was only doing what others have done and Duke and Harper have the same rights to be here as every Robin not named Grayson.



I'd be much more lenient with Duke if Snyder had not blatantly tried to erase Damian and replace him with Duke. Whatever Snyder says nowadays, his plan has always been to make Duke Robin, but apparently only WB's veto prevented it (and as for Harper the plan was at some point to make her Nightwing).

So by all means create new characters, but integrate them properly, respect the existing lore, and do not create them only because you want to leave your mark in the mythos. And lastly have your character to have a personality, or even something to write about.





> Would you really want Damian in King's Batman? I didn't think so.


At least _I_ absolutely want Damian in King's Batman. Whatever one thinks about his Bruce, King's Damian has been always an excellent character.

----------


## dietrich

> I'd be much more lenient with Duke if Snyder had not blatantly tried to erase Damian and replace him with Duke. Whatever Snyder says nowadays, his plan has always been to make Duke Robin, but apparently only WB's veto prevented it (and as for Harper the plan was at some point to make her Nightwing).
> 
> So by all means create new characters, but integrate them properly, respect the existing lore, and do not create them only because you want to leave your mark in the mythos. And lastly have your character to have a personality, or even something to write about.
> 
> 
> 
> At least _I_ absolutely want Damian in King's Batman. Whatever one thinks about his Bruce, King's Damian has been always an excellent character.


King's Damian is fine but King likes the buzz too much. I believe that he will not hesitate to throw any a character under the bus just for a scandalous story or attention.
He is not against deception and doesn't seem to care for any character aside from Dick.

----------


## fanfan13

> Seems that his reaction will be important:
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/36804-nycc...spotlight.html
> 
> *We'll also see how the engagement affects Damian.*
> 
> Poor Damian....


I hope King handles it well.

But wait Catwoman and Talia will fight in the dessert?

----------


## Godlike13

Sword fights are how al Ghul's test people.

----------


## TheCape

A proud tradition since the 70s 
latest.jpg
The question is, would they be shirtless too :Wink:

----------


## Godlike13

Lets hope  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

> A proud tradition since the 70s 
> latest.jpg
> The question is, would they be shirtless too


Wait Bruce wears tights under his Batleggings and they are not actually Batleggings but a Batonesie with sewn on undies like you get at stores.
Hmm and the gloves are attached to onesie. Interesting.

So long as they're covered in sun lotion the desert is pretty hot.

----------


## Godlike13

LoL, Batonesie...

----------


## dietrich

https://www.patreon.com/OtterTheAuthor

----------


## Aahz

> Damian is in a really good place in Rebirth. While I have issues with how he is presented in some books I would be lying if I didn't agree with some other posters who say that Dick and Damian are getting the best use/treatment.


Appart from Dick he is imo really the one how gets the best treatment. He might not appear that much in the main Batman stories, but he is the lead in two ongoings and in several lets say "medium sized" events/crossovers (Lazarus Contract, Gotham Resistance), which is better than getting just squeezed in bigger event or the main book without really anything meaningful to do (it is not like King did anything with Duke in his run sofar, and Jason, Tims and Barbara appearences in the last cross overs were all pretty forgettable). Only Dick is really in a better place.
The only other character that was really pushed in Rebirth was Kate, who was for good part the co-lead in TEC.

Tim might get treated better than before once he is back but that is hard to say.

Barbara has her own books and is hardly used outside of it.

Jason has his book and most of his bigger appearances out side of it are in more obscure books, while in the bigger things he is just a support character.

And Cass and Steph aren't really doing much in TEC unless one of them is the main protagonist of a story.

----------


## adrikito

*
DIETRICH*.. About Supersons.... There must be a limit for humilliate one character... I don´t liked Superboy punching Robin? No... 

But this Old Damian? is too humiliating, while the kid was laughing.. Do you think his fans would have wanted that destiny for him? No... I? Neither, only one initial laugh.. I do not pay attention when I see him in one comic..

I am with *IRENE* in everything about these 2.. This is not the first time that I heard that and I saw this.

Even if I am not fan of *King* run * I can accept Damian here without Duke in these chapters*(for *Dietrich* comment), I can see him saving Damian of one stupid thing..  :Mad:

----------


## dietrich

> Appart from Dick he is imo really the one how gets the best treatment. He might not appear that much in the main Batman stories, but he is the lead in two ongoings and in several lets say "medium sized" events/crossovers (Lazarus Contract, Gotham Resistance), which is better than getting just squeezed in bigger event or the main book without really anything meaningful to do (it is not like King did anything with Duke in his run sofar, and Jason, Tims and Barbara appearences in the last cross overs were all pretty forgettable). Only Dick is really in a better place.
> The only other character that was really pushed in Rebirth was Kate, who was for good part the co-lead in TEC.
> 
> Tim might get treated  than before once he is back but that is hard to say.
> 
> Barbara has her own books and is hardly used outside of it.
> 
> Jason has his book and most of his bigger appearances out side of it are in more obscure books, while in the bigger things he is just a support character.
> 
> And Cass and Steph aren't really doing much in TEC unless one of them is the main protagonist of a story.


This is why I can't really complain because he is getting used and the fact that his books are so different tonely means his fans get variety something other characters right now aren't getting.

So can't complain.

----------


## fanfan13

> This is why I can't really complain because he is getting used and the fact that his books are so different tonely means his fans get variety something other characters right now aren't getting.
> 
> So can't complain.


I'm with dietrich on this.
I can't really complain too...

----------


## dietrich

> *
> DIETRICH*.. About Supersons.... There must be a limit for humilliate one character... I don´t liked Superboy punching Robin? No... 
> 
> But this Old Damian? is too humiliating, while the kid was laughing.. Do you think his fans would have wanted that destiny for him? No... I? Neither, only one initial laugh.. I do not pay attention when I see him in one comic..
> 
> I am with *IRENE* in everything about these 2.. This is not the first time that I heard that and I saw this.
> 
> Even if I am not fan of *King* run * I can accept Damian here without Duke in these chapters*(for *Dietrich* comment), I can see him saving Damian of one stupid thing..


I understand because it bugs me but not to the extent that I can't enjoy the book.
To be fair Jon punched him and then he proceeded to kick his arse. Old man Damian I didn't mind so much and it was funny.
Damian in King's Batman will not work because he has a vision for his run. It's about Bruce and his love. Damian in this will just be a device for drama which isn't my idea of a fun read.

----------


## fanfan13

I have no problem with old man Damian. After all he came back so classy and extra and badass.
what I was the most angry with was the last issue of Lazarus Contract, even his badassness in the whole crossover couldn't completely make it up.

----------


## adrikito

newsarama:

*Snyder said Damian would play a key role in Metal, as he didn't get much chance to use the character in his Batman run.*

https://www.newsarama.com/36830-nycc...g-capullo.html

Maybe this is right, Gotham resistance..

----------


## Caivu

> But wait Catwoman and Talia will fight in the dessert?


That would be something quite different...

----------


## TheCape

460e0041dca9cc6fafd3de0952cb85f0.jpg
Adorable  :Smile: .

----------


## wafle

> This is why I can't really complain because he is getting used and the fact that his books are so different tonely means his fans get variety something other characters right now aren't getting.


I completely agree, Injustice, Batman, Batman/TheShadow, SuperSons, Batman/TNMNT, Superman, Teen Titans, DC Rebirth Holiday Special, Batman:Metal ,The signal, and the entire Gotham Resistance seemed like a big story arc for him, the kid is all over the place... i can't complain but i wish there were even more.

Snyder seems to want to use Damian in his last days with the Bat Family as well.

_It'll be my last Batman story... for awhile," Snyder said while announcing the series. It takes place "about 20-25 years in the future" and it stars Damian Wayne as Batman. "He has this dream where he is saying, 'yes father, I will become the Bat,' then he wakes up in a hole in a ruined Gotham City. He doesn't remember anything, and sees all this destruction, then a voice says 'Hey kid, you gotta move.'"

The voice is quite a surprise, as it comes from Joker's severed head, clipped to Batman's belt._
From:
https://www.newsarama.com/36830-nycc...g-capullo.html

----------


## fanfan13

> newsarama:
> 
> *Snyder said Damian would play a key role in Metal, as he didn't get much chance to use the character in his Batman run.*
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/36830-nycc...g-capullo.html
> 
> Maybe this is right, Gotham resistance..


Wow! It's hard to believe but it is happening! Snyder writing Damian OMG
I thought it was just yesterday that we all talked about how Damian wouldn't appear in Metal considering it's from Snyder.
Anyway thanks for sharing I'm gonna check the link.




> I completely agree, Injustice, Batman, Batman/TheShadow, SuperSons, Batman/TNMNT, Superman, Teen Titans, DC Rebirth Holiday Special, Batman:Metal ,The signal, and the entire Gotham Resistance seemed like a big story arc for him, the kid is all over the place... *i can't complain but i wish there were even more.*


I'm with you, wafle, I'm with you.




> Snyder seems to want to use Damian in his last days with the Bat Family as well.
> 
> _It'll be my last Batman story... for awhile," Snyder said while announcing the series. It takes place "about 20-25 years in the future" and it stars Damian Wayne as Batman. "He has this dream where he is saying, 'yes father, I will become the Bat,' then he wakes up in a hole in a ruined Gotham City. He doesn't remember anything, and sees all this destruction, then a voice says 'Hey kid, you gotta move.'"
> 
> The voice is quite a surprise, as it comes from Joker's severed head, clipped to Batman's belt._
> From:
> https://www.newsarama.com/36830-nycc...g-capullo.html


Sounds like a fanfic. Gotta check the link. Thanks for sharing!

----------


## DragonPiece

> newsarama:
> 
> *Snyder said Damian would play a key role in Metal, as he didn't get much chance to use the character in his Batman run.*
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/36830-nycc...g-capullo.html
> 
> Maybe this is right, Gotham resistance..


Guess he finally got over his fears writing damian. He also said  on twitter damian has a role in the last knight

----------


## CPSparkles

> I completely agree, Injustice, Batman, Batman/TheShadow, SuperSons, Batman/TNMNT, Superman, Teen Titans, DC Rebirth Holiday Special, Batman:Metal ,The signal, and the entire Gotham Resistance seemed like a big story arc for him, the kid is all over the place... i can't complain but i wish there were even more.
> 
> Snyder seems to want to use Damian in his last days with the Bat Family as well.
> 
> _It'll be my last Batman story... for awhile," Snyder said while announcing the series. It takes place "about 20-25 years in the future" and it stars Damian Wayne as Batman. "He has this dream where he is saying, 'yes father, I will become the Bat,' then he wakes up in a hole in a ruined Gotham City. He doesn't remember anything, and sees all this destruction, then a voice says 'Hey kid, you gotta move.'"
> 
> The voice is quite a surprise, as it comes from Joker's severed head, clipped to Batman's belt._
> From:
> https://www.newsarama.com/36830-nycc...g-capullo.html


I think this a mistake this Batman is Bruce form the upcoming Batman last Knight but god to hear Damian will have a role in Metal.

----------


## fanfan13

> Snyder seems to want to use Damian in his last days with the Bat Family as well.
> 
> _It'll be my last Batman story... for awhile," Snyder said while announcing the series. It takes place "about 20-25 years in the future" and it stars Damian Wayne as Batman. "He has this dream where he is saying, 'yes father, I will become the Bat,' then he wakes up in a hole in a ruined Gotham City. He doesn't remember anything, and sees all this destruction, then a voice says 'Hey kid, you gotta move.'"
> 
> The voice is quite a surprise, as it comes from Joker's severed head, clipped to Batman's belt._
> From:
> https://www.newsarama.com/36830-nycc...g-capullo.html


The link about Snyder's Batman: Last Knight is actually here: http://www.syfy.com/syfywire/scott-s...teased-at-nycc

Edit: I was curious on what DragonPiece and Sparkles said so I checked Snyder's twitter.
Turns out the article is indeed a mistake. *The story won't star Damian as Batman but Damian will be in it.*

----------


## CPSparkles

OH WOW it is Damian sorry 'waffle looks kooks like you are correct So Synder to make  up for his neglect in using the character writes him as a killer Batman. Well he is his father's son  :Stick Out Tongue:  [thank you Tom King]

----------


## CPSparkles

> The link about Snyder's Batman: Last Night is actually here: http://www.syfy.com/syfywire/scott-s...teased-at-nycc
> 
> Edit: I was curious on what DragonPiece said so I checked Snyder's twitter.
> Turns out *the story won't star Damian as Batman but Damian will be in it.*


Thanks Fanfan.

----------


## adrikito

I was confused initially.. But I look Snyder twitter to *jonkent* question(mentioned here)... *fanfan13* is right..

https://twitter.com/Ssnyder1835/stat...39501167427584

BAH, as I imaginated I can´t trust in him.. It doesn´t matter that Damian is here if that Batman is Duke(for example) not Grayson..

I hope that thing that we heard of Batman 666 is not this with Snyder changing this..  :Mad:

----------


## DragonPiece

> I was confused initially.. But I look Snyder twitter to *jonkent* question(mentioned here)... *fanfan13* is right..
> 
> https://twitter.com/Ssnyder1835/stat...39501167427584
> 
> BAH, as I imaginated I can´t trust in him.. It doesn´t matter that Damian is here if that Batman is Duke(for example) not Grayson..
> 
> I hope that thing that we heard of Batman 666 is not this with Snyder changing this..


Batman is Bruce Wayne. not even confirmed if duke will be in this

----------


## Fergus

@fanfan13 Damian wasn't supposed to be in Metal. Synder himself announced way back that he wasn't in it clearly he is being made to use him since this event is not handled by the bat office and considering how every Damian writer thus far have been taking shots at Bruce being a bad father it was about time.

Orlando and Williamson being the latest to fire shots.

----------


## Fergus

> I was confused initially.. But I look Snyder twitter to *jonkent* question(mentioned here)... *fanfan13* is right..
> 
> https://twitter.com/Ssnyder1835/stat...39501167427584
> 
> BAH, as I imaginated I can´t trust in him.. It doesn´t matter that Damian is here if that Batman is Duke(for example) not Grayson..
> 
> I hope that thing that we heard of Batman 666 is not this with Snyder changing this..


That's a separate project.A Grant Morrision Project Synder doesn't have that kind of sway.

----------


## adrikito

> Batman is Bruce Wayne. not even confirmed if duke will be in this


I checked this one last time.. I understand that one old Bruce is young again or something like this.. But thanks.




> That's a separate project.A Grant Morrision Project Synder doesn't have that kind of sway.


I am happy for heard this.

----------


## adrikito

I saw this in Twitter.. Damian with Maya and Suren.

RSOB Damian wayne Robin Suren Darga Maya Ducard Nobody.jpg

----------


## fanfan13

> @fanfan13 Damian wasn't supposed to be in Metal. Synder himself announced way back that he wasn't in it clearly he is being made to use him since this event is not handled by the bat office and considering how every Damian writer thus far have been taking shots at Bruce being a bad father it was about time.
> 
> Orlando and Williamson being the latest to fire shots.


I think so too. Remember way back in an interview with Snyder (about Metal? I can't really remember), someone asked about Damian and Snyder's answer was still the same: he's still uncomfortable writing him. We were all pretty sure he's not going in it. Until Capullo and Snyder post those unfinished Damian panels of Metal. I wonder if they did as an answer "hey look we changed our mind. We decided to include Damian in Metal!" to Damian fans.

I agree Metal not being handled by Bat Editorial must be a factor. Williamson took a big part as well for his GR pitch. And maybe Snyder himself has finally had a changing mind. Either way I'm grateful Damian is not ignored.

Though it's funny Snyder said he didn't have chances to use him in his Batman run, like didn't he also say he chose not to use him for whatever personal reasons he had? Lol.

----------


## fanfan13

> I saw this in Twitter.. Damian with Maya and Suren.
> 
> RSOB Damian wayne Robin Suren Darga Maya Ducard Nobody.jpg


good news for you adrikito, Gleason tweeted that Maya will finally show up again next year.

----------


## Fergus

> I saw this in Twitter.. Damian with Maya and Suren.
> 
> RSOB Damian wayne Robin Suren Darga Maya Ducard Nobody.jpg


This is cute. GA Freshmen

----------


## Fergus

> good news for you adrikito, Gleason tweeted that Maya will finally show up again next year.


That's wonderful news.
I like Maya but the boy is the character I want to see more of. His background and family-lore is rich and overflowing with story potential. Damian is a Wayne and an Al Ghul. Maya is the fallout from his Wayneness and Suren [and Mara] well his family has been feuding with the Al Ghuls for centuries. That is what I want to read about. That fantastic world we got a glimpse of in Robin Son of Batman.

Supersons and TT are good but they are just more of the same stuff everyone is doing. I have enough heroes in spandex.  
Damian's solo was different the choice to focus on his Al Ghul side was a great call and I hope Gleason and others delve more into that side of his lineage in the future.

----------


## Fergus



----------


## adrikito

> good news for you adrikito, Gleason tweeted that Maya will finally show up again next year.


Thanks, I saw Gleason Twitter(after read this here).. MAYBE...

https://twitter.com/patrick_gleason/...29726401052674

*Will we be seeing Maya again soon?*
Hopefully next year.


However, he plans continue in Superman until the 100 issue... There are chances of make something like Superman 10 with her, Damian appeared another times..

----------


## Fergus

It really helps a character when they have writers who are committed to pushing them. Maya has a a faithful in Gleason. I know he and Tomasi are her creators but he seems more invested in promoting her than Tomasi.

----------


## Fergus

SuperSons Rock the 60's Batman Theme

----------


## irene

> It really helps a character when they have writers who are committed to pushing them. Maya has a a faithful in Gleason. I know he and Tomasi are her creators but he seems more invested in promoting her than Tomasi.


Maya is solely Gleason's creation. She apparead in _Robin, SOB_ which Gleason both drew and wrote. 

And no-one has apparetnly posted yet Damian and Jon in _Metal_ #3:

----------


## adrikito

> It really helps a character when they have writers who are committed to pushing them. Maya has a a faithful in Gleason. I know he and Tomasi are her creators but he seems more invested in promoting her than Tomasi.


She is only GLEASON creation:

https://comicvine.gamespot.com/nobody/4005-118409/

In her *general information* I only saw Gleason name..

----------


## dietrich

> Maya is solely Gleason's creation. She apparead in _Robin, SOB_ which Gleason both drew and wrote. 
> 
> And no-one has apparetnly posted yet Damian and Jon in _Metal_ #3:


Look at his face  :Smile:  


So this Issue has Damian and Lois throwing horns? Last time was baby Darksied

----------


## dietrich

> I saw this in Twitter.. Damian with Maya and Suren.
> 
> Attachment 55898


I miss Gotham Academy

----------


## fanfan13

> Maya is solely Gleason's creation. She apparead in _Robin, SOB_ which Gleason both drew and wrote. 
> 
> And no-one has apparetnly posted yet Damian and Jon in _Metal_ #3:


What kind of Metal song "Nananana Nanananana BATMAN!" is? Lol.

----------


## dietrich

> That's wonderful news.
> I like Maya but the boy is the character I want to see more of. His background and family-lore is rich and overflowing with story potential. Damian is a Wayne and an Al Ghul. Maya is the fallout from his Wayneness and Suren [and Mara] well his family has been feuding with the Al Ghuls for centuries. That is what I want to read about. That fantastic world we got a glimpse of in Robin Son of Batman.
> 
> Supersons and TT are good but they are just more of the same stuff everyone is doing. I have enough heroes in spandex.  
> Damian's solo was different the choice to focus on his Al Ghul side was a great call and I hope Gleason and others delve more into that side of his lineage in the future.


Agreed Suren they could do so much with him and his clan. Maya is fantastic but her background is more of what we are used to however not saying I wouldn't like to see how she went from Europe to the states, her training and history but Suren's story has magic sooo..

----------


## fanfan13

I think I am the only one here who doesn't connect with Suren.
I only like Maya.

----------


## TheCape

I could see the potential for Suren's characther, but Maya overshadows him in every level for me, so she is the only one that i'm interested to see again.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I think I am the only one here who doesn't connect with Suren.
> I only like Maya.


look at this tiny team of murdered
if tim drake tries to hijack the titans

then let damian cont his adventures

----------


## Alycat

> I think I am the only one here who doesn't connect with Suren.
> I only like Maya.


Nah, I forgot he even existed. Maya all the way. I also hate how she gets punted aside, so people can pretend Jon is his only friend. Everytime. Fanbases are so unsubtle.

----------


## dietrich

Maybe if I start buying lots of Gleason Suren art that might trick him into believing people remember Suren.
Well that's my Christmas gift guide sorted  :Stick Out Tongue: 

#bringbacksuren

----------


## adrikito

> I miss Gotham Academy


I miss this(a little) too..

I am waiting for Maya, I can survive without Suren.. However, I am more interested in know more about him(and his habilities) than the current superboy.. If he returns good if no... No matter..




> look at this tiny team of murdered
> if tim drake tries to hijack the titans
> 
> then let damian cont his adventures


Please Drake, if I can continue with RSOB adventures I can accept that you are a TT again.

----------


## adrikito

One recent image of Robin of Gleason:

robin damian wayne gleason.jpg

https://twitter.com/patrick_gleason/...64933040361472

----------


## CPSparkles

> Maybe if I start buying lots of Gleason Suren art that might trick him into believing people remember Suren.
> Well that's my Christmas gift guide sorted 
> 
> #bringbacksuren


That's a lot of Pics Dietrich 

I like them both but Suren never got the chance Maya did If she had 3 issues or so just like Suren the  we can make a fairer assessment. 
But all this is for nothing because ABUSE rules all  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CPSparkles

> One recent image of Robin of Gleason:
> 
> robin damian wayne gleason.jpg
> 
> https://twitter.com/patrick_gleason/...64933040361472


Men I really love his Damian.

Hey guys you know there is a sale on at comixology right

----------


## CPSparkles

> Maya is solely Gleason's creation. She apparead in _Robin, SOB_ which Gleason both drew and wrote. 
> 
> And no-one has apparetnly posted yet Damian and Jon in _Metal_ #3:


This is everything Clark dreams about family.

----------


## adrikito

Bat-Damian appeared in one image of Detective Comics 966.. with Tim talking bad about him... 

detective comics batdamian wayne.jpg

But Tomorrow Tim is a villain wanting CONTROL EVERYTHING... Maybe Bat-Damian followed Bruce Wayne steps and the crime grow..

----------


## Godlike13

Of course he did, lol.

----------


## adrikito

> Of course he did, lol.


Yeah, seems that he killed him for take his place(like Superboy, Damian can´t trust in him, is another objective).. Even Tim Drake called him a monster..

----------


## Fergus

> Bat-Damian appeared in one image of Detective Comics 966.. with Tim talking bad about him... 
> 
> detective comics batdamian wayne.jpg
> 
> But Tomorrow Tim is a villain wanting CONTROL EVERYTHING... Maybe Bat-Damian followed Bruce Wayne steps and the crime grow..


This is hands down the best Bat costume. Look how badass he looks and that power pose.

I'm very happy that Morrison made DamBats so visually distinct from is father.

Adrikito don't worry about Tec it means nothing and are you surprised? Did you expect Tynion to write an evil T**Bats without making sure everyone else is ruined as well. If his favourite is going to look bad everyone is going to look worse.

The Jason thread has a post on how everyone is shit on.

i wouldn't worry about this story. It's about as relevant as the current JL story.

----------


## Fergus

> Yeah, seems that he killed him for take his place(like Superboy, Damian can´t trust in him, is another objective).. Even Tim Drake called him a monster..


How did he kill him? Hack him to death?
I'm sure a lot of T** fans will find that cathartic through in Duke and you've got a full blown orgasm.

----------


## adrikito

> Adrikito don't worry about Tec it means nothing and are you surprised? Did you expect Tynion to write an evil T**Bats without making sure everyone else is ruined as well. If his favourite is going to look bad everyone is going to look worse.
> .


I know that he is the Tnynion favorite..

*No matter because he is a villain not one hero*(his opinion is.. the heroes way is the wrong way).. If one hero talked bad about Bat-Damian you can only think the worst, the opposite here, he was a good batman..




> How did he kill him? Hack him to death?
> I'm sure a lot of T** fans will find that cathartic through in Duke and you've got a full blown orgasm.


AFTER TALK ABOUT BAT-DAMIAN IN HIS IMAGE..

*Tdrake*.What did you do with him?(Bat-damian)
*BT*. I did what I always do(KILL), tim.. I did  what was necessary..
*T.drake*.You are a monster
*BT.* Morality isn´t black or white.

BAH...He was mentioned in Batman Beyond, FOR NOTHING.. No matter if they forget him this time.. Nothing can be worst than forget Steph and Cass previous life..

----------


## dietrich

> How did he kill him? Hack him to death?
> I'm sure a lot of T** fans will find that cathartic through in Duke and you've got a full blown orgasm.


Lol @ Hacked him to death yeah he hacked Damian's fabulous collar which looks like Discowings' and was a reminder that Dick choose Damian over Timmy.
Duke Tim hacks his Helmet.

Hey why isn't Duke in this? Even Batman Beyond is caught and has Duke represented.

----------


## dietrich

> AFTER TALK ABOUT BAT-DAMIAN IN HIS IMAGE..
> 
> Tdrake.What did you do with him?(Bat-damian)
> BT. I did what I always do(KILL), tim.. I did  what was necessary..
> T.drake.You are a monster
> BT. Morality isn´t black or white.


I do agree that morality is black and white and i guess now we see why no one on this thread responded to the fact that Damian is going to appear in Tec. The bat side of DC needs to start getting their shit together.

----------


## dietrich

> Bat-Damian appeared in one image of Detective Comics 966.. with Tim talking bad about him... 
> 
> detective comics batdamian wayne.jpg
> 
> But Tomorrow Tim is a villain wanting CONTROL EVERYTHING... Maybe Bat-Damian followed Bruce Wayne steps and the crime grow..


How bad ass does he look standing there? but surely that coat will restrict movement?

----------


## dietrich

On the topic of naughty Damian's anyone else notice that Damian who laughs is a hair puller that's just pure Evil

----------


## fanfan13

> Bat-Damian appeared in one image of Detective Comics 966.. with Tim talking bad about him... 
> 
> detective comics batdamian wayne.jpg
> 
> But Tomorrow Tim is a villain wanting CONTROL EVERYTHING... Maybe Bat-Damian followed Bruce Wayne steps and the crime grow..


I don't understand. Please enlighten me.
So who is evil there? TimBats or Bat666?

and you are right Fergus, that Batman 666 suit looks so badass!

----------


## adrikito

> I don't understand. Please enlighten me.
> So who is evil there? TimBats or Bat666?
> 
> and you are right Fergus, that Batman 666 suit looks so badass!


TimBats of course.. He killed Damian..

----------


## fanfan13

> I do agree that morality is black and white and *i guess now we see why no one on this thread responded to the fact that Damian is going to appear in Tec*. The bat side of DC needs to start getting their shit together.


for me I don't read Tec so I have no idea what's going there aside from Tim being locked in Mr. Oz's prison and escaped. And it's not like I expect something big will happen with Damian appearing there.
And I was much more interested in GR, and am excited for Damian's role in Metal, the next TT issues, and SuperSons of Tomorrow.

----------


## Aioros22

Tim. Future Tim recounts what happened to the other "bat candidates" if you will. Dick uses the cowl but gives up and leaves. Jason loses the eye and leg fending off 100 mystical assasins and loses his will to live for awhile (likely feeling he stopped being usefu), disappears and is later found on drugs in the street (we do know he gets back up, since he`s allying himself to Kate in that Future) and Damian is hinted to have been killed by Tim because as Batman he was burning Gotham to the ground (which makes it the 666 future reference). 

I hope I got the geist of it right.

----------


## Godlike13

LoL, that all sounds convenient.

----------


## adrikito

Oh, Batman 666.. I forgot that.




> And I was much more interested in GR, and am excited for Damian's role in Metal, the next TT issues, and SuperSons of Tomorrow.


This evil Tim will be in SS of TOMORROW.. Sure..

----------


## fanfan13

I think I need to reread Batman 666 I forgot what's exactly happening there as I don't actually get the reference.

So TimBats is the evil one I see.
Eviller than Bat666?  As based on descriptions, I don't see bat666 as a good hero as well.

----------


## fanfan13

> LoL, that all sounds convenient.


plot for the sake of drama. everyone is thrown under the bus.




> Oh, Batman 666.. I forgot that.
> 
> 
> 
> This evil Tim will be in SS of TOMORROW.. Sure..


We don't know for sure though the chance is high.
I'll wait until December to make sure.

----------


## Aioros22

> LoL, that all sounds convenient.


You would think Tim is treathed like roses, but no. For one, FutureTim admits he was never a good a figther as the others and that`s why he resorts to superhackingTM (virtually) and second when he realizes this is the mutable Future of his, he feels free because he can change the outcome and what he becomes Hence why he`s targetting Kate now. 

Basically, he admits he became a dang facist and no better.

----------


## Aioros22

> I think I need to reread Batman 666 I forgot what's exactly happening there as I don't actually get the reference.
> 
> So TimBats is the evil one I see.
> Eviller than Bat666?  As based on descriptions, I don't see bat666 as a good hero as well.


If you read the story, you`ll get it right away. Let`s just say that  Morrison`s Batman INC finale was about Batman and the others stopping that future to happen.

----------


## fanfan13

> If you read the story, you`ll get it right away. Let`s just say that  Morrison`s Batman INC finale was about Batman and the others stopping that future to happen.


ok thanks for your input.
I forgot most of Batman 666, aside from Barbara, Alfred the Cat, Damian basically became immortal, and that he's bald.
oh and that apocalypse won't happen until he says so.

----------


## dietrich

> If you read the story, you`ll get it right away. Let`s just say that  Morrison`s Batman INC finale was about Batman and the others stopping that future to happen.


Yeah and in Inc with Damian's death and the clones and the addition of Heretic we and Bruce now don't know if that was Damian or a clone the only future Damian that we know for sure so far is the real Damian is Damian from Rise of the Demon.

Until Morrision finishes his Damian coda everything is just up in the air though I don't want 666 to be a clone. I like that batman. A Batman who doesn't kill is just an impotent rooftop jumper that no one is scared of.

----------


## dietrich

> ok thanks for your input.
> I forgot most of Batman 666, aside from Barbara, Alfred the Cat, Damian basically became immortal, and that he's bald.
> oh and that apocalypse won't happen until he says so.


Fanfan it's also important to remember that Bruce at the end felt like he had made a mistake. It wouldn't be the 1st time Bruce tries to stop or prevent something and find outs that he was wrong /fucks shit and ends up dooming mankind. AA2 will shed more light.

I think that "Apocalyspe is cancelled till I say so" the most epic line in comics ever

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

Jon,Lucy, Damian



laizy-boy

----------


## dietrich



----------


## fanfan13

anyway anyone reading Metal #3?

Lesson of the day for Damian is: listen to Nightwing, not Superman!

----------


## TheCape

> How did he kill him? Hack him to death?
> I'm sure a lot of T** fans will find that cathartic through in Duke and you've got a full blown orgasm.


Considering than that Damian was inmortal because a deal with a demon, he probably is still alive, but locked away in some place, unable to move. Also, most of Tim fans aren't reallybfond of the hacking thing, is sort of dumb.

----------


## dietrich

> Considering than that Damian was inmortal because a deal with a demon, he probably is still alive, but locked away in some place, unable to move. Also, most of Tim fans aren't reallybfond of the hacking thing, is sort of dumb.


So a Damian given the KGBeast treatment what's that a multiple orgasm for certain members of the base point is this story is trash Tim couldn't over Damian when he was rash and a toddler  [well 10] but grown calculation beast of a fighter Tim gets the best of. Dude please.

----------


## TheCape

Eh, i'm not quite sure or what you are trying to said.

----------


## dietrich

> Eh, i'm not quite sure or what you are trying to said.


I'm saying that the fans who enjoy the idea of Tim beating Damian will love the idea of Tim giving him the KG Beast treatment even more [Batman locked KGBeast away so he will slowly starve to death

----------


## dietrich

> anyway anyone reading Metal #3?
> 
> Lesson of the day for Damian is: listen to Nightwing, not Superman!


I am and I'm mad.

----------


## dietrich

I hated this issue.
Why must Batman writers  continue to down play the relationship and role of Dick to Damian. In this Damian treated him like he was lower than Drake.

And Damian hugging Clark gag onto me with a spoon.

I did like the Jon Snow Nightwing reference and the fact that Ollie never left Damian's side turns out someone is a bit of a mother hen.
Scott Synder clearly wasn't a cool kid in school I mean why else would one try so hard. The bar scene with the Batmen was cringe but I am glad to see that Dick and Damian are part of this and that this picks up directly from Gotham Resistance.

How old exactly is Dick because he called the TT's kids
And Slade keeping his eyes on the money only Deathstroke will angle for a contract with the world ending and with such opponents. Talk about brass balls.

----------


## TheCape

> I'm saying that the fans who enjoy the idea of Tim beating Damian will love the idea of Tim giving him the KG Beast treatment even more [Batman locked KGBeast away so he will slowly starve to death


Oh yeah, i forgot that one, crazy times. Anyway, there always douchebags and asholes, that would find it amusing, but whatever, i had no control in what other people do, i suggested the idea because of why i remenber from that issue (Batman 666). and EvilTim only said "what it was needed to be done", wich could be killing him or something far worse (considering the shit that pre-flashpoint EvilTim has done, i could see it doing something that horrofying).

----------


## dietrich

> Oh yeah, i forgot that one, crazy times. Anyway, there always douchebags and asholes, that would find it amusing, but whatever, i had no control in what other people do, i suggested the idea because of why i remenber from that issue (Batman 666). and EvilTim only said "what it was needed to be done", wich could be killing him or something far worse (considering the shit that pre-flashpoint EvilTim has done, i could see it doing something that horrofying).


I don't understand why writers insist on writing stories that will divide the fans what happened to happy stories? Why can't we get a story where the Boys work together and don't have to be pitted against one another?

----------


## TheCape

Bad futures stories are typical comic book storylines and Tec has popcorn movie plotting, so i'm not surprised. I think that the whole point is just to show that Tim+Batman= Facist Gotham and getting the point across that Drake shouldn't be Batman.

----------


## dietrich

> Bad futures stories are typical comic book storylines and Tec has popcorn movie plotting, so i'm not surprised. I think that the whole point is just to show that Tim+Batman= Facist Gotham and getting the point across that Drake shouldn't be Batman.


He could do that without pissing others off.
Amazing how other batboy writers aren't undoing the development of family members just to get their particular batboy to a certain point. Looking at the other Robins threads it's clear fans are just going Bad futures are typical is doesn't matter.

Bad futures are typical but it isn't typical to undo other characters. Batman 666 was a bad future which didn't feel the need to drag other un-involved characters through the muck.

----------


## TheCape

Eh, is just a storyline that probably would be forgotten in a few months from now on, i think that fans are taking it too personal, sure i question some of this decisions, specially regarding Dick, but is just one of many bad futures, this isn't even the most insulting out there.
Anyway, this is future when every Robin become the worst part of themselves, for reasons that we never find about it, trust me this isn't going to affect anyrhing that goes on.

----------


## reni344

The bat future thing does not make me upset. Because no one comes off great in this story, even Tim. Tynion seems to have superficial in character building for everyone even Tim who this is supposed to be highlighting I feel more upset for Tim fans because this superficality is going to affect him more than any other character used in this story. Regarding the Metal issue, I get why it plays out the way it does Damian is in denile about what is happening to his father. He is clinging onto hope. I don't think he would listen to anyone in this situation even Dick. Dick is not going to take it personally, because he gets that Damian is worried. In metal Superman is in a similar place to Damian worried about his friends and family it is not surprising that Damian would look to him for some reassurance.

----------


## TheCape

> How old exactly is Dick because he called the TT's kids


Since i read the first issue i got the sensation that Snyder is going througth this with an "everything is in continuity" aproach, kind of like Morrison, so for the sake of this story Dick is like mid late 20s, even if in current continuity he is like 21 or 23.

----------


## adrikito

> Bad futures stories are typical comic book storylines and Tec has popcorn movie plotting, so i'm not surprised. I think that the whole point is just to show that Tim+Batman= Facist Gotham and getting the point across that Drake shouldn't be Batman.


You are right.. Sometimes the character who seems "the best option"(for his intelect, the best is grayson) in some way.. IS THE WORST option because that role is too much for him..




> I'm saying that the fans who enjoy the idea of Tim beating Damian will love the idea of Tim giving him the KG Beast treatment even more [Batman locked KGBeast away so he will slowly starve to death






> I don't understand *why writers insist on writing stories that will divide the fans what happened to happy stories?* Why can't we get a story where the Boys work together and don't have to be pitted against one another?


Yeah... why? I think that I will begin to see Tim Drake with bad eyes, ONLY FOR THIS... Despite I know about the problems with Tim and Damian fanbase..

Maybe the best option is IGNORE THIS(steph is Tim girlfriend, if I hate him, bad.. again the same problem of WW for Trevor), like I ignore Injustice Damian but.. *I will not forget this Tynion*.. You lost my respect.  :Mad:  Damian without one arm, eye(like jason)... was better than talk bad about him and killing him..

*
I think that... ONLY FOR SAW TOMORROW TIM FAIL, I will see Supersons of Tomorrow(or only the last chapter), maybe I am lucky and I can see his death in this story..*  :Mad: 

However, we see his future many times now in rebirth.. If he die, maybe in his era..

----------


## fanfan13

> I hated this issue.
> Why must Batman writers  continue to down play the relationship and role of Dick to Damian. In this Damian treated him like he was lower than Drake.


Eh I'm sorry but I don't get how did you come up with that, because I totally don't think that way.

I mean Damian's been holding back his rage since GR Nightwing. I remember he intended to continue beating up Mr.Freeze until Nightwing stopped him.
By the end of GR he realized that he, GA, and NW were in no way capable to fight the Dark Batmen, that's why he relented.
But now they have found a way to defeat the Nightmares. Most of the League are here; the freaking Superman is here with them. And that Superman, who went missing the same time as his father, said that Batman needed their help. He believed Bruce had given the SOS code. He gave Damian the (false) hope that indeed saving his father was the right thing to do and must be prioritized as Batman might be the key to solve all of this.

Of course Damian would side with those who said exactly what he wanted to hear.
But then Nightwing, from his vision, later said that they should stay here fighting instead going to save Batman, triggered the rage inside him and he resorted to a bit violence. But it's not that Damian thought Dick lower, but because to him Dick didn't make any sense and crushed that hope. Damian felt betrayed (again). _(Damian: "And YOU believing you know best, like ALWAYS! You never DOUBT! What is WRONG with you?!)_
Nightwing fully understood what Damian's feeling, instead of feeling offended, he felt guilty. Dick said he loved Bruce the same as he loved Damian and he just thought of himself as a balance to Batman.
In the end, Nightwing didn't push his vision anymore when the fourth connection of Nth Metal was revealed to be with them; he couldn't argue with it.

Dick and Damian may be very close but it doesn't mean a clash between them is impossible. As long as Damian's feelings are shown or implied and his reason for his anger is understandable, I don't mind at all. In fact I do think in a way the scene itself further shows the closeness between them.

That's my personal opinion though because sometimes I think differently than others.

----------


## fanfan13

> You are right.. Sometimes the character who seems "the best option"(for his intelect, the best is grayson) in some way.. IS THE WORST option because that role is too much for him..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... why? I think that I will begin to see Tim Drake with bad eyes, ONLY FOR THIS... Despite I know about the problems with Tim and Damian fanbase..
> 
> ...


I'm ignoring it already.
I mean from a number of possible futures Damian has, it's one of the worst. And he's killed as a result, by Tim of all people.
What an irony.

Anyway I'm getting fed up with Damian often get bad futures. Will I ever see a future with him just being happy? And not bored, or abandoned, or lost his resolve until he becomes irrational and evil? 

It's still hard for me to connect Supersons/Superman with Tec. I will just wait to see who Batman of Tomorrow supposedly is.

----------


## dietrich

> Eh I'm sorry but I don't get how did you come up with that, because I totally don't think that way.
> 
> I mean Damian's been holding back his rage since GR Nightwing. I remember he intended to continue beating up Mr.Freeze until Nightwing stopped him.
> By the end of GR he realized that he, GA, and NW were in no way capable to fight the Dark Batmen, that's why he relented.
> But now they have found a way to defeat the Nightmares. Most of the League are here; the freaking Superman is here with them. And that Superman, who went missing the same time as his father, said that Batman needed their help. He believed Bruce had given the SOS code. He gave Damian the (false) hope that indeed saving his father was the right thing to do and must be prioritized as Batman might be the key to solve all of this.
> 
> Of course Damian would side with those who said exactly what he wanted to hear.
> But then Nightwing, from his vision, later said that they should stay here fighting instead going to save Batman, triggered the rage inside him and he resorted to a bit violence. But it's not that Damian thought Dick lower, but because to him Dick didn't make any sense and crushed that hope. Damian felt betrayed (again). _(Damian: "And YOU believing you know best, like ALWAYS! You never DOUBT! What is WRONG with you?!)_
> Nightwing fully understood what Damian's feeling, instead of feeling offended, he felt guilty. Dick said he loved Bruce the same as he loved Damian and he just thought of himself as a balance to Batman.
> ...


Damian smacked Dick. He smacked him. He doesn't even smack Beast Boy. You don't smack people you value. Damian should not be smacking anyone in anger least of all Dick.
Time was e would attack Tim but he 10 at 13 he has past that and to have him smack Dick is BS to have him this upset over Bruce is BS. There isn't any evidence to suggest that Damian would give 2 figs if anything happened to Bruce. The boy who said that death is a grey area these days will not be going crazy like this.

Damian can side with anyone but Damian hugging superman yeah no.

----------


## dietrich

> You are right.. Sometimes the character who seems "the best option"(for his intelect, the best is grayson) in some way.. IS THE WORST option because that role is too much for him..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... why? I think that I will begin to see Tim Drake with bad eyes, ONLY FOR THIS... Despite I know about the problems with Tim and Damian fanbase..
> 
> ...


Tynion is using the same play book Synder used for Duke.
It will be ignored but that's not the point. Why should we have to ignore storylines. Just because a story is going to be ignored doesn't stop it sucking or being annoying to read. I read these things to relax and escape not so I can ignore it afterwards.
Though I must confess I didn't read Tec more fool those who spend money on stories they have to ignore later.

Tim wont be in that story ad if somehow he is lets hope Tomasi has more class than Tynion. What am I saying Tomasi does have more class I don't expect legless druggie Jason, drop out Dick or Damian killed/trapped somewhere

----------


## dietrich

> The bat future thing does not make me upset. Because no one comes off great in this story, even Tim. Tynion seems to have superficial in character building for everyone even Tim who this is supposed to be highlighting I feel more upset for Tim fans because this superficality is going to affect him more than any other character used in this story. Regarding the Metal issue, I get why it plays out the way it does Damian is in denile about what is happening to his father. He is clinging onto hope. I don't think he would listen to anyone in this situation even Dick. Dick is not going to take it personally, because he gets that Damian is worried. In metal Superman is in a similar place to Damian worried about his friends and family it is not surprising that Damian would look to him for some reassurance.


None of that justifies Damian smacking Dick or hugging Clark. It was disrespectful and out of character. 

Damian isn't a child nor is he someone who hits people he disagrees with but it look like DC has done such a fine job that even his fans accept such rubbish without question because you know Damian =rabid psycho dog who always responds with violence and has zero respect.

----------


## KrustyKid

> I hated this issue.
> Why must Batman writers  continue to down play the relationship and role of Dick to Damian. In this Damian treated him like he was lower than Drake.
> 
> And Damian hugging Clark gag onto me with a spoon.
> 
> I did like the Jon Snow Nightwing reference and the fact that Ollie never left Damian's side turns out someone is a bit of a mother hen.
> Scott Synder clearly wasn't a cool kid in school I mean why else would one try so hard. The bar scene with the Batmen was cringe but I am glad to see that Dick and Damian are part of this and that this picks up directly from Gotham Resistance.
> 
> How old exactly is Dick because he called the TT's kids
> And Slade keeping his eyes on the money only Deathstroke will angle for a contract with the world ending and with such opponents. Talk about brass balls.


Yea, I really did not like how the Dick and Damian relationship came off here. You would think Damian was closer with Clark than Grayson, like.. what?

----------


## dietrich

> Yea, I really did not like how the Dick and Damian relationship came off here. You would think Damian was closer with Clark than Grayson, like.. what?


Ikr It feels like every time a Batman writer gets their hands on these two it happens. Tomasi did, King and now Synder. I think some people have got a bad case of Grayson envy like why should he have so much meaning in Damian's life.

You know I always said that Damian is Bruce's one success story . the only villain he managed to turn but that's not true because Grayson saved and turned Damian not Bruce.
Bruce is still batting zero.

----------


## KrustyKid

> Ikr It feels like every time a Batman writer gets their hands on these two it happens. Tomasi did, King and now Synder. I think some people have got a bad case of Grayson envy like why should he have so much meaning in Damian's life.
> 
> You know I always said that Damian is Bruce's one success story . the only villain he managed to turn but that's not true because Grayson saved and turned Damian not Bruce.
> Bruce is still batting zero.


Spoken for the truth

----------


## reni344

> None of that justifies Damian smacking Dick or hugging Clark. It was disrespectful and out of character. 
> 
> Damian isn't a child nor is he someone who hits people he disagrees with but it look like DC has done such a fine job that even his fans accept such rubbish without question because you know Damian =rabid psycho dog who always responds with violence and has zero respect.


Since when is a 13 year old not a child? He acted out in a moment of feeling angry and scared. If you don't like it fine but Damian turned to Clark because he was going to go save his father, something that Dick said was not possible. He turned to the person who was giving him hope in a hopeless situation. Also why are people mad he hugged Clark? If you want be upset he hit Dick fine, but I disagree considering the context. Damian can look for comfort from other people besides Dick Grayson. Also the reverse has happened before too remember Nightwing #16? Dick flips Damian over his shoulder because he is frustrated with him. Kind of like how Damian is frustrated with Dick right now. Damian has hit people he disagrees with Tim for one. Jon for another.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Since when is a 13 year old not a child? He acted out in a moment of feeling angry and scared. If you don't like it fine but Damian turned to Clark because he was going to go save his father, something that Dick said was not possible. He turned to the person who was giving him hope in a hopeless situation. Also why are people mad he hugged Clark? If you want be upset he hit Dick fine, but I disagree considering the context. Damian can look for comfort from other people besides Dick Grayson.


Can you give me other examples of Damian lashing out like this bearing in mind his growth and development. This Damian does not seem like Damian. Damian isn't the sort to believe in hopeless situation. like @ditruich said this is the boy when everyone was fretting about Bruce being dead his reaction was to shrug and say he's not worried because Death is a grey area. The kid who has personally beaten death twice the kid whose grandpa beats death on the regular.

Damian does not believe in hopeless. There is nothing to back that up. This simply a case oif Synder having him act like a child forgetting that this isn't a child this is Damian Wayne.

But please I would like some examples of Damian hitting people when he's scared and no slapping Dick in BRE doesn't count though I'm starting to think that that is the only Damian Synder has read

----------


## CPSparkles

@dietriuch I understand why you're angry Damian here was very out of character Damian hugging Clark is sweet. I loved it but that is so OC for Damian but then I think that people like Dick and Clark have shown Damian what true love is and what good fathers are made of. I think Damian recognises that Clark is a good dad and is treating him like Jon does.

I also thought Damian hitting Dick was OC. I don't see why everyone has to hit Dick. At this point its turning into a meme Damian inherited his father's abusive side I see.

----------


## reni344

> Can you give me other examples of Damian lashing out like this bearing in mind his growth and development. This Damian does not seem like Damian. Damian isn't the sort to believe in hopeless situation. like @ditruich said this is the boy when everyone was fretting about Bruce being dead his reaction was to shrug and say he's not worried because Death is a grey area. The kid who has personally beaten death twice the kid whose grandpa beats death on the regular.
> 
> Damian does not believe in hopeless. There is nothing to back that up. This simply a case oif Synder having him act like a child forgetting that this isn't a child this is Damian Wayne.
> 
> But please I would like some examples of Damian hitting people when he's scared and no slapping Dick in BRE doesn't count though I'm starting to think that that is the only Damian Synder has read


 When Snyder writes him, he has said before that he tends to write Damian in a way he sees his own child. Which is why when Snyder writes him he tends to be more vulnerable and child like. He is written the same way at the end of Death of the Family. I would rather have writers who are invested in the Dick and Damian relationship write about it rather than just phoning it in because fans expect it. People have been requesting Snyder to write Damian but that is a double-edged sword you want to see him, but you may not like how he is portrayed. But still this characterization did not bother me it is concistent with how Snyder has written Damian before. 

Also I am probably more forgiving of this because the worst Damian Wayne storyline for me is Lazarus Contract I was furious when that storyline happened. This barely registers for me. I could get others not liking it but it no where near the worst for me.

----------


## RedBird

> None of that justifies Damian smacking Dick or hugging Clark. It was disrespectful and out of character. 
> 
> Damian isn't a child nor is he someone who hits people he disagrees with but it look like *DC has done such a fine job that even his fans accept such rubbish without question because you know Damian =rabid psycho dog who always responds with violence and has zero respect.*


Legit can this kind of characterization, just, stop...Its so OOC at this point, and every time I see Damian in a situation of conflict resorting to violence and immense disrespect I swear I lose another year off my life, its so annoying to read.
New52 made a lot of good progression with his character development but at this point some parts of pre52 Damian are looking more matured and well developed than this mess.

I think this was the writers attempt at tugging at heartstrings because 'oh look the son still believes his dad is out there, he's not giving up hope' despite the fact that this behavior and attitude is OOC for Damian. Maybe early Morrison Damian would have settled disagreements with violence but I'd like to believe Damian has become more pragmatic, wiser and a tad more respectful than this. That hug and tender moment with Clark may have felt more genuine if it wasnt for everything else proceeding it.

----------


## CPSparkles

> When Snyder writes him, he has said before that he tends to write Damian in a way he sees his own child. Which is why when Snyder writes him he tends to be more vulnerable and child like. He is written the same way at the end of Death of the Family. I would rather have writers who are invested in the Dick and Damian relationship write about it rather than just phoning it in because fans expect it. People have been requesting Snyder to write Damian but that is a double-edged sword you want to see him, but you may not like how he is portrayed. But still this characterization did not bother me it is concistent with how Snyder has written Damian before. 
> 
> Also I am probably more forgiving of this because the worst Damian Wayne storyline for me is Lazarus Contract I was furious when that storyline happened. This barely registers for me. I could get others not liking it but it no where near the worst for me.


I try to bloc Lazarus out but Priest I give mire of a pass. Synder was a Batman writer I expect him to able to write every one of the batkids fairly accurately at the drop of a hat.

I'm sure a regular or Synder's kid wouldn't sass Diana but it's fiction and even with the OC moments Metal #3 was a ton of fun. I hope we get more family members in this.

----------


## CPSparkles

Based on Supersons #6 [honestly don't know what's going on here but here's a mini comic]



http://vipadafai.tumblr.com

----------


## reni344

I would argue that he does not do them well a lot of the time. Because he has interest in Bruce not so much the family. Which is why you never really see any of them in his Batman run. You usually only see them in crossovers.

----------


## fanfan13

> Damian smacked Dick. He smacked him. He doesn't even smack Beast Boy. You don't smack people you value. Damian should not be smacking anyone in anger least of all Dick.
> Time was e would attack Tim but he 10 at 13 he has past that and to have him smack Dick is BS to have him this upset over Bruce is BS. There isn't any evidence to suggest that Damian would give 2 figs if anything happened to Bruce. The boy who said that death is a grey area these days will not be going crazy like this.
> 
> Damian can side with anyone but Damian hugging superman yeah no.


I never said smacking Dick is right but the reason behind it is understandable.

Now he's 13 but three years do not make a significant difference, especially considering it was just yesterday he was still 10 but suddenly he is 13 and the writers pretty much still write him the same as 10 years old.
It's not like Damian worrying over Bruce is a complete BS. If it was still pre-Return of Bruce Wayne, I would think it was. But, despite some fans not liking it, Tomasi's B&R still happened. There is a bond already between them even though currently the writers like to write their relationship drifting apart, it's still hard to deny that Damian doesn't care for Bruce. I love Dick-Damian relationship so much, but I don't downplay Bruce-Damian for it. He's crazy over Dick procreating, why can't the current Damian be crazy over his missing father? He complains about Bruce often, it means he still cares for him a lot. I wonder why some people who want Damian to be in Bat titles and work with Bruce, who want Bruce not to be ignorant parent to Damian, don't like that Damian's worried sick about Bruce? Why think Damian won't care at all if Bruce got engaged?  

Yeah Damian shouldn't have smacked Dick for it, he shouldn't have done it to a person he thinks highly, but I don't like to think it's a complete BS either. Damian respects and believes Dick of all people so when Dick believes what Damian doesn't want to hear, the rage he's been holding since GR is back and he did it. He didn't smack Beast Boy because Damian doesn't think of them in the same value. What Dick said got him so deeply he couldn't hold himself not to resort in a bit violence. The tense atmosphere around them didn't help either. Some fans of course have a right to be angry for the smacking considering the history, but because the circumstance is understandable I don't mind it. Dick doesn't mind it. If the smacking was presented as a heartless act, then I would of course be angry too.

----------


## CPSparkles

There's a Bruce and Damian? Someone should tell Bruce

----------


## fanfan13

> Legit can this kind of characterization, just, stop...Its so OOC at this point, and every time I see Damian in a situation of conflict resorting to violence and immense disrespect I swear I lose another year off my life, its so annoying to read.
> New52 made a lot of good progression with his character development but at this point some parts of pre52 Damian are looking more matured and well developed than this mess.


As long as it's presented with understandable reason, I don't mind.
If it's done with Damian coming off as a heartless, I'll be angry. And I still resent how Damian was written at the last issue of Lazarus arc.

----------


## fanfan13

> There's a Bruce and Damian? Someone should tell Bruce


Yeah for me there is, no matter how the current situation is, unless DC states Tomasi's B&R doesn't happen.

----------


## adrikito

Even if he is not in good mode with Dick(sometimes this happen).. I think that I prefer one Damian who cares about the others than Batman 666 mentioned in detective comics 966...

----------


## fanfan13

> When Snyder writes him, he has said before that he tends to write Damian in a way he sees his own child. Which is why when Snyder writes him he tends to be more vulnerable and child like. He is written the same way at the end of Death of the Family. I would rather have writers who are invested in the Dick and Damian relationship write about it rather than just phoning it in because fans expect it. People have been requesting Snyder to write Damian but that is a double-edged sword you want to see him, but you may not like how he is portrayed. But still this characterization did not bother me it is concistent with how Snyder has written Damian before. 
> 
> Also I am probably more forgiving of this because the worst Damian Wayne storyline for me is Lazarus Contract I was furious when that storyline happened. This barely registers for me. I could get others not liking it but it no where near the worst for me.


I agree with you reni344, this is nothing compared to what happened at the end of Lazarus Contract. For me he's very OOC in that issue. And Dick let it passed by like nothing happened afterwards is even worse.
And I like to see Damian being vulnerable and child-like despite his growing age, not an arrogant a-hole who is heartless and doesn't think of others.
I mean he's arrogant a-hole, yes, but not heartless and he can be passionate towards others when he wants to be.

----------


## CPSparkles

Wow Dietrich and RedBird are right DC has done it's work well Damian doesn't lash out violently. Damian is extremely pragmatic.
Damian has grown a lot an while he struggles with emotions I don't see him panicking because his father is missing. The Selina situation yeah that he might struggle with but not death.

I'm surprised to see Damian fans subscribing to the same stereotyping as Damian trolls.
As for comparing this to Lazarus two wrongs don't make a right just because this isn't as out of character as Lazarus doesn't mean we can't call it for the rubbish it is. Both are a disservice to the character.

I also agree that a lot of work goes into down playing Dick and Damian which is just wicked. Synder shouldn't down play Dick and Damian when his Damian and Bruce is nonexistent.   If there is one Damian Synder knows very well it Morrison's so if he wanted to he could ape that. Isn't that what he does best? Ape Morrision

----------


## fanfan13

> I'm surprised to see Damian fans subscribing to the same stereotyping as Damian trolls.
> As for comparing this to Lazarus two wrongs don't make a right just because this isn't as out of character as Lazarus doesn't mean we can't call it for the rubbish it is. Both are a disservice to the character.


Of course you can, just like I can share an opinion on why I don't think it's not as rubbish as you guys think.
and why I don't think Bruce and Damian's relationship shouldn't be considered non-exist when it exists. If I didn't think it existed, for me it's the same as treating Tomasi's B&R and several Bruce and Damian appearing together in a partnership-like in Rebirth didn't happen. I admit they're drifting apart, but not to the extent as nonexistent. I want to know what Damian's reaction will be to the engagement as I believe he will react and I hope King will present it well.

Like I love Dick and Damian relationship so much and I do believe it's Dick who brought the best out of Damian in the first place not Bruce. I love Nightwing Must Die and GR and I'm glad Rebirth presents their beautiful relationship that was lacking in New 52 but at the same time I don't like Bruce and Damian seems to be falling. The same way I didn't like the lack of Dick-Damian in New52. Why can't both relationships exist in Rebirth? Why can't all Robins have a happy future with them all together without abandoning or pitting them against each other? Dammit, DC.

I'm sorry, I didn't mean to excuse Snyder to this extent (I still don't forget that he refused to write Damian) but somehow right now I'm kind of fed up with this Bruce-Damian nonexistent thing and I want to let it off. I've been keeping silent all this time about this topic and focus more on other things. At first I just wanted to share my opinion on why the Metal scene didn't bother me, and even if at first I didn't understand (now I do), I respect that you guys don't think the same. If only Damian didn't smack Dick there, but I still stand by my own opinion that at least the reason why he did it is understandable (to me that is, not to you guys obviously).

I don't think I'm stereotyping Damian but I'm sorry if I come off as I do to you (if with "Damian fans" you include me), I didn't mean it. You know how much I feel towards Damian trolls and hate and I hate to be treated the same as them. I can't help to have my own version of Damian, the same way you have your own, and every writers has their own. Perhaps in some way our Damians are the same and the other ways are different. I remember you mind with how Damian is currently written in Super Sons but I don't at all. How I had mixed feelings at the start of TT and I complained it here and you guys back then thought the opposite (and I changed my mind by the end of the first arc). And why this scene bothered a lot of you but I don't.

----------


## CPSparkles

//jaidenstar.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

> Of course you can, just like I can share an opinion on why I don't think it's not as rubbish as you guys think.
> and why I don't think Bruce and Damian's relationship shouldn't be considered non-exist when it exists. If I didn't think it existed, for me it's the same as treating Tomasi's B&R and several Bruce and Damian appearing together in a partnership-like in Rebirth didn't happen. I admit they're drifting apart, but not to the extent as nonexistent. I want to know what Damian's reaction will be to the engagement as I believe he will react and I hope King will present it well.
> 
> Like I love Dick and Damian relationship so much and I do believe it's Dick who brought the best out of Damian in the first place not Bruce. I love Nightwing Must Die and GR and I'm glad Rebirth presents their beautiful relationship that was lacking in New 52 but at the same time I don't like Bruce and Damian seems to be falling. The same way I didn't like the lack of Dick-Damian in New52. Why can't both relationships exist in Rebirth? Why can't all Robins have a happy future with them all together without abandoning or pitting them against each other? Dammit, DC.
> 
> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to excuse Snyder to this extent (I still don't forget that he refused to write Damian) but somehow right now I'm kind of fed up with this Bruce-Damian nonexistent thing and I want to let it off. I've been keeping silent all this time about this topic and focus more on other things. At first I just wanted to share my opinion on why the Metal scene didn't bother me, and even if at first I didn't understand (now I do), I respect that you guys don't think the same. If only Damian didn't smack Dick there, but I still stand by my own opinion that at least the reason why he did it is understandable (to me that is, not to you guys obviously).
> 
> I don't think I'm stereotyping Damian but I'm sorry if I come off as I do to you (if with "Damian fans" you include me), I didn't mean it. You know how much I feel towards Damian trolls and hate and I hate to be treated the same as them. I can't help to have my own version of Damian, the same way you have your own, and every writers has their own. Perhaps in some way our Damians are the same and the other ways are different. I remember you mind with how Damian is currently written in Super Sons but I don't at all. How I had mixed feelings at the start of TT and I complained it here and you guys back then thought the opposite (and I changed my mind by the end of the first arc). And why this scene bothered a lot of you but I don't.


It's not even the Bruce and Damian relationship which as much as I love Tomasi's work DC and the Batiffice have gone out oif their way to show how little Bruce cares. he fact that the current Robin is under management by the Superman office underlines just how much of a relationship they have. If the Bat office had it their way Damian  wouldn't be a thing. The poor kid is lucky he's got the x factor.

No what I'm Talking about is that Damian fans don't view that lashing out in anger as OC. Damian is stereotyped as a little killer or a violent kid who has evil in his genes. canon Damian isn't this and canon Damian would never miss sleep because his father might be dead. This is the kid who said death was a grey area.

We don't have to agree. These debates and discussions are what make sites like these so much fun  :Smile:

----------


## TheCape

I found this interesting theory in tumblr, involved Damian's fatefull 14th birthday.
https://davidmann95.tumblr.com/post/...y-lookin-fella
Any thougths about it.

----------


## reni344

I think that Damian will make a choice during his 14th birthday, and it will confirm that he is not going to become 666 Batman. With Percy having Damian learning important lessons in Teen Titans and Tomasi strengthening his friendship with Jon in Super Sons and setting them up as the future Batman and Superman I don't think this future is likey I think they will set everything up for it and then just have Damian reject it all. I don't see Damian making a deal with his soul then going on adventures with Jon.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## WonderNight

wait there's a timeskip after doomsday clock? how long is the timeskip.

----------


## CPSparkles

> wait there's a timeskip after doomsday clock? how long is the timeskip.


I'm not sure

----------


## CPSparkles

I like how This



Can go to This

----------


## CPSparkles

> I found this interesting theory in tumblr, involved Damian's fatefull 14th birthday.
> https://davidmann95.tumblr.com/post/...y-lookin-fella
> Any thougths about it.


Now I'm even more convinced this story is as disposable as paper towels. Grant Morrison is writing AA 2 which shows us the beginning of Batman 666 so noway is DC letting Tynion muck it up. 
Ever since Damian came on the scene the we've been told that Dick and Damian are his heirs Tom king 's hasty tweet to calm fans after saying that Duke was better than Tim don't pout much stock in that]
Batman Beyond has already told us that Damian takes the cowl after his father.
Batman 666 some always choose to ignore is possible a clone. It's never confirmed to be Damian and the bald head gives credibility to that since it's only version of adult Damian that is bald just like Heretic
As Dietrich often points out Damian has died twice to save this world. No other member of the family has done that. He is just as much Al Ghul as he is Wayne and he is on the part to redemption. Why do people find it so easy to believe that he will go bad when other's like Tim you can see a mile away that they have bad guy potential.
Tim is a stalker with control tendencies who is extremely callous and calculating. Anyone who poisons an opponent before a fight is not an honourable person.
Tim to me is the Robin that will do what Batman can not.

Most importantly Damian Wayne is handled by the Superman office so no he's not going bad anytime soon and Since Morrission had Damian die a hero at age 10 and never planned for him to come back then I suspect 666 will be revealed to be a clone .

I also think Tomasi writing Damian having elements of the chaos shard in his makeup was a way to cancel the deal with the devil thing and explain why he's invulnerable when he grows up. 
I'm not worried about Damian going evil at all

----------


## CPSparkles

One thing that has me worried is that they are laying on thick with Damian's devotion to his father hopefully this is just to parallel the Damian who laughs and not anything else stupid.
I have no fears of Damian going bad or his 14th being significant except that Morrison is going to give us the origin of 666. 
The bat office is the only one that like to write a question mark over his future because you know Bats can't be happy but it's Rebirth Bruce is getting married and Damian is under a more optimistic dept so fingers crossed no dark futures aside from the one already shown in BB

----------


## fanfan13

> I found this interesting theory in tumblr, involved Damian's fatefull 14th birthday.
> https://davidmann95.tumblr.com/post/...y-lookin-fella
> Any thougths about it.


Interesting but I think it's just a theory.




> I think that Damian will make a choice during his 14th birthday, and it will confirm that he is not going to become 666 Batman. With Percy having Damian learning important lessons in Teen Titans and Tomasi strengthening his friendship with Jon in Super Sons and setting them up as the future Batman and Superman I don't think this future is likey I think they will set everything up for it and then just have Damian reject it all. I don't see Damian making a deal with his soul then going on adventures with Jon.


I don't think anything is going to happen on his 14th birthday, or if there will be any birthday scene at all.
Anyway Damian's going to be 14... it's too soon... isn't he like still 10?




> wait there's a timeskip after doomsday clock? how long is the timeskip.


All I knew is Doomsday Clock happening 1 year after the present Rebirth (or one year after Metal??? I'm not sure). Please correct me if I'm wrong.

----------


## reni344

From what I understand Damian turned 13 in rebirth but he aged twice in Robin: Son of Batman he starts the year of blood after shortly after his 11th birthday the whole series is told over the course of a year so by the end he is 12 which is why by rebirth he 13.

----------


## adrikito

> I found this interesting theory in tumblr, involved Damian's fatefull 14th birthday.
> https://davidmann95.tumblr.com/post/...y-lookin-fella
> Any thougths about it.


Sorry King,  I am not fan of your Batman work, even as fan I can´t believe you.. We saw Tim of Tomorrow and Steph happiness is too important for me.. My opinion is that Dick Grayson is the TRUE heir(The first Robin) after him Damian...

THE FUTURE ALWAYS CAN CHANGE, NO? Look Tim Future.. No fear for Damian 14th birthday..

----------


## CPSparkles

> Dick Grayson is the TRUE heir(The first Robin) after him Damian...
> 
> Sorry King,  I am not fan of your Batman work, I can´t believe you.. We saw Tim of Tomorrow and Steph happiness is too important for me..


I don't like the word True Heir. Dick, Jason and Damian are all Bruce's heir's however Damian and Terry are the only heirs to the cowl. Circumstances might lead to Dick and Tim putting it on but that's only temporary and on loan. 
Dick is Nightwing
Jason is Redhood
Tim I would like him to do like he planned and retire he can carry on helping the helpless in a civilian capacity. most real heroes don't wear a costume after all and i like Tim stories when we see his personal life best. If he stays in costume then i like him as Oracle since that's where his strength lies

----------


## adrikito

> I don't like the word True Heir. Dick, Jason and Damian are all Bruce's heir's however Damian and Terry are the only heirs to the cowl. Circumstances might lead to Dick and Tim putting it on but that's only temporary and on loan.


OK... Grayson is the ideal heir(If Bruce choose his succesor) if you compare all the robins.

----------


## TheCape

> My opinion is that Dick Grayson is the TRUE heir(The first Robin) after him Damian...


I'm pretty sure that King said the "true heir" thing as a joke.
I don' t think that Damian would go bad or anything, but because Doomsday is going to lead to a year later, maybe some elements.of that stoey would carry on in the annoversary of Detective Comics #1000.

----------


## CPSparkles

> OK... Grayson is the ideal heir(If Bruce choose his succesor) if you compare all the robins.


I like that more though Dick is Nightwing. If Damian is old enough then I think he should take the cowl but then I want him handing it over to Terry pretty soon because more than anything else I want normality and happiness for Damian. He was born fighting his life has been fighting of all the batkids he had things the worst so I want his end to be peaceful.
I see Damian as someone who has seen so much, done so much that nightmares are comforting to him. The kid needs to retire early with Tim.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I'm pretty sure that King said the "true heir" people as a joke.
> I don' t think that Damian would go bad or anything, but because Doomsday is going to lead to a year later, maybe some elements.of that stoey would carry on in the annoversary of Detective Comics #1000.


But it's not their story to write. They already announced that is bookend is Damian stuff so i don't see this having anything to do with Tec. #1000 should be about the characters on Tec seems unfair to have Damian take over their big issue.

Metal and now this could Batman writers maybe find inspiration somewhere other than Morrison? If they are going to keep refing him the more Dick and Damian plz.

----------


## TheCape

Hey, their Johns is touching Watchmen this year, nothing is sacred anymore  :Stick Out Tongue: . Maybe Damian return to the batbooks would be gradual and eventuwlly would lead to the war beetween Dr Hurt and the Batfamily, or it won't and is just a theory.
As for the future Batman, i'm not into the idea of any of the boys inhereting the manttle (not even Terry). The most interesting for me has been the one when Tim and Cassandra are both Batman, because i like the idea of him being such a big symbol that not only one person can carry on with the missiom, but is complicated to harmonize that with Tim's story (who definetly doesn't want the cowl).

----------


## CPSparkles

> Hey, their Johns is touching Watchmen this year, nothing is sacred anymore . Maybe Damian return to the batbooks would be gradual and eventuwlly would lead to the war beetween Dr Hurt and the Batfamily, or it won't and is just a theory.
> As for the future Batman, i'm not into the idea of any of the boys inhereting the manttle (not even Terry). The most interesting for me has been the one when Tim and Cassandra are both Batman, because i like the idea of him being such a big symbol that not only one person can carry on with the missiom, but is complicated to harmonize that with Tim's story (who definetly doesn't want the cowl).


You are missing the point. Nothing to do with sacred [I never said that]
John's wouldn't be touching Watchmen if DC had just announced that Moore was returning to do Watchmen.

You are aware that Batman failed? Batman's mission to ensure no other 8 yr old feels the way he did. Gotham under batman is even more crime ridden with a steady supply of orphans.

Tim and Cass as Batman is stupid and belongs on Tumblr [imo]

----------


## TheCape

I was joking and as i said, is just a theory that i find interesting, i don't think that they necesarely would do it, hell we still have more than a year to know what's going to happen in the anniversary. Althougth i think that Morrison influence in the bat-titles, would never end unless that they completly reboot, for good or for ill (maybe Morrison would do somwthing for the anniversary too?).

----------


## CPSparkles

> I was joking and as i said, is just a theory that i find interesting, i don't think that they necesarely would do it, hell we still have more than a year to know what's going to happen in the anniversary. Althougth i think that Morrison influence in the bat-titles, would never end unless that they completly reboot, for good or for ill (maybe Morrison would do somwthing for the anniversary too?).


Eeek sorry I'm not very good at getting jokes  :Smile: 

I just wish that the batbooks would depict the and between Dick and Damian more or show more how much Damian respects and looks up to Dick. That's Morrison's influence as well but the they always down play it  :Frown: 

Maybe he's contributing on Metal and some New Age Titles. for #1000 they need to bring in those writers who have had the most impact/ written the most influential batman. 
Now that I think about it #1000 isn't and shouldn't be about the current team nor should it be written by Tynion. It should go back to basics but also feature everyone member of the family. Even if it's overcrowded.

You might actually turn out to be right. Morrison could end up writing #1000.

----------


## CPSparkles

Turns out Kon is Damian's favourite Superboy

----------


## CPSparkles

Night Patrol

----------


## adrikito

> Eeek sorry I'm not very good at getting jokes 
> 
> I just wish that the batbooks would depict the and between Dick and Damian more or show more how much Damian respects and looks up to Dick. That's Morrison's influence as well but the they always down play it 
> 
> Maybe he's contributing on Metal and some New Age Titles. for #1000 they need to bring in those writers who have had the most impact/ written the most influential batman. 
> Now that I think about it #1000 isn't and shouldn't be about the current team nor should it be written by Tynion. It should go back to basics but also feature everyone member of the family. Even if it's overcrowded.
> 
> You might actually turn out to be right. Morrison could end up writing #1000.




For certain reason I am scared with Detective Comics 1000... I think that I will be dissapointed..  :Frown:  




> Turns out Kon is Damian's favourite Superboy


... OK.. However, I imaginated something like.. I am taller than you superman son..

----------


## Godlike13

> Night Patrol


Ooh, i like this one. Its trippy.

----------


## DamianBane

That's an awesome image dude!

----------


## dietrich

> I found this interesting theory in tumblr, involved Damian's fatefull 14th birthday.
> https://davidmann95.tumblr.com/post/...y-lookin-fella
> Any thougths about it.


Interesting

----------


## dietrich

> Night Patrol


This is cool Sparkles need to pm you but your inbox is full. Again  :Smile:

----------


## adrikito

> night patrol


good image.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Ooh, i like this one. Its trippy.





> That's an awesome image dude!





> good image.


Thanks guys  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

> This is cool Sparkles need to pm you but your inbox is full. Again


Sorry deleted some stuff so go ahead and message me.

----------


## DamianBane

Anyone think Bat Cow should come back?

----------


## DamianBane

Cause I think Bat Cow should come back.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Cause I think Bat Cow should come back.


All the time. We had this conversation a while back that it would be great to have another mini story that focused on Batcow or maybe a Superpets one shot  :Smile: 

I miss Damian's animals being a thing.

----------


## adrikito

> Cause I think Bat Cow should come back.


Even GLEASON:

https://twitter.com/patrick_gleason/...57087854116864




> I miss Damian's animals being a thing.


Sometimes I feel the same.. Titus will be in Supersons annual..

----------


## CPSparkles

Out of curiosity is Batcow everyone's favourite out of Damian's pets?

For me Batcow and Goliath top the list although they all have heartwarming origins.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Even GLEASON:
> 
> https://twitter.com/patrick_gleason/...57087854116864


Batcow's arch enemy, there's a Bat burger and in lil'Gotham we found out that there's a a burger place that kidnaps animals to serve in their burgers so we could have  Batcows arch enemy be some butcher who also runs this burger joint.

----------


## dietrich

> Anyone think Bat Cow should come back?


Yep. Bat Cow is awesome

----------


## dietrich

> Batcow's arch enemy, there's a Bat burger and in lil'Gotham we found out that there's a a burger place that kidnaps animals to serve in their burgers so we could have  Batcows arch enemy be some butcher who also runs this burger joint.


Quite the premise

----------


## dietrich

> Out of curiosity is Batcow everyone's favourite out of Damian's pets?
> 
> For me Batcow and Goliath top the list although they all have heartwarming origins.


Same though they're all Pretty close

Bat Cow/ Goliath
Alfred
Jerry 
Titus

----------


## adrikito

Goliath
Alfred/Titus
Batcow

WHO IS JERRY?

----------


## dietrich

> Goliath
> Alfred/Titus
> Batcow
> 
> WHO IS JERRY?


The Turkey from lil' Gotham

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian Wayne Sassy child

----------


## CPSparkles

Only the girls are allowed to look at his drawings by galactickohipot

----------


## CPSparkles

Also I keep forgetting that Damian is the artistic Batkid. He draws, Pays the violin and does drama. 
Next we're going to find out he does interpretive dance

----------


## dietrich

Cool posts Sparkles.

----------


## dietrich

Damian and Batcow Inktober Day 12

----------


## dietrich

Day 8

----------


## dietrich

Legends of the Dark Knight #48

So from this image

1. Damian recognizes and can name Selina’s cats
2. Either Selina actually asked him to find Otto or Damian just randomly takes a animal transporter on patrol with him. 
3. Most of Selina’s cats are strays and aren’t comfortable around other humans then Selina, but Otto is not in the least hostile around Damian.

Conclusion: Damian knows Selina’s Cats. He knows all the cats.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Legends of the Dark Knight #48
> 
> So from this image
> 
> 1. Damian recognizes and can name Selina’s cats
> 2. Either Selina actually asked him to find Otto or Damian just randomly takes a animal transporter on patrol with him. 
> 3. Most of Selina’s cats are strays and aren’t comfortable around other humans then Selina, but Otto is not in the least hostile around Damian.
> 
> Conclusion: Damian knows Selina’s Cats. He knows all the cats.


Not read this but love the idea if Damian taking an animal transporter with him on patrol just in case he has to rescue animals

----------


## CPSparkles

Interesting avatar Dietrich take it you lost?

----------


## dietrich

> Interesting avatar Dietrich take it you lost?


No I love F***ing YURI

----------


## CPSparkles

> No I love F***ing YURI


ha ha
10 characters

----------


## CPSparkles

He already is Batman

----------


## adrikito

> Also I keep forgetting that Damian is the artistic Batkid. He draws, Pays the violin and does drama. 
> Next we're going to find out he does interpretive dance


Damian sisters..

WHO ARE THE CHARACTERS IN *DIETRICH* AVATAR?   :Confused:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian sisters..
> 
> WHO ARE THE CHARACTERS IN *DIETRICH* AVATAR?


They are from Yuri on Ice a series about ice skaters

----------


## dietrich

> He already is Batman


He is a mini Batman and the fact that he embraces his arseholness makes him a more likeable and more honest [imo] than his dad

----------


## dietrich

> Damian sisters..
> 
> WHO ARE THE CHARACTERS IN *DIETRICH* AVATAR?


Yuri on ice

----------


## dietrich

Very happy to see that NuWally is admitting that he learned from Damian and even better to see those lessons come in handy in combat situations. Just lay off the "TT" dude



Flash #32

----------


## adrikito

> He already is Batman


The world needs Batman and Robin, and this second knows that..

----------


## adrikito

> Very happy to see that NuWally is admitting that he learned from Damian and even better to see those lessons come in handy in combat situations. Just lay off the "TT" dude
> 
> 
> 
> Flash #32


And now is Barry talking bad about him... Fortunatelly I left THE FLASH many months ago because I lost the faith in this character.. Now he is dissapoint me even more.

----------


## CPSparkles

> And now is Barry talking bad about him... Fortunatelly I left THE FLASH many months ago because I lost the faith in this character.. Now he is dissapoint me even more.


Damian is the bad boy bad influence Robin. I think while the hero community can;t dispute his heroic status he does have a bad attitude and is pretty much the out of control kid of the neighbourhood loon who lacks parental control and is kind of intense.

Barry in a way is right to be mindful. Damian is an adults worst nightmare.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Very happy to see that NuWally is admitting that he learned from Damian and even better to see those lessons come in handy in combat situations. Just lay off the "TT" dude
> 
> 
> 
> Flash #32


This is pretty funny

----------


## adrikito

> Barry in a way is right to be mindful. Damian is an adults worst nightmare.


I think that I heard THE SAME with Superboy...

Bah.. No matter... My problems with the FLASH are very old(the begin of rebirth)..

----------


## fanfan13

> Very happy to see that NuWally is admitting that he learned from Damian and even better to see those lessons come in handy in combat situations. Just lay off the "TT" dude
> 
> 
> 
> Flash #32


No, Barry, he's a great kid all right
but that >TT< though lmao

----------


## fanfan13

> Legends of the Dark Knight #48
> 
> So from this image
> 
> 1. Damian recognizes and can name Selinas cats
> 2. Either Selina actually asked him to find Otto or Damian just randomly takes a animal transporter on patrol with him. 
> 3. Most of Selinas cats are strays and arent comfortable around other humans then Selina, but Otto is not in the least hostile around Damian.
> 
> Conclusion: Damian knows Selinas Cats. He knows all the cats.


Damian needs to adopt all of Selina's cats if she officially becomes his step-mother.

----------


## fanfan13

> Out of curiosity is Batcow everyone's favourite out of Damian's pets?
> 
> For me Batcow and Goliath top the list although they all have heartwarming origins.


...I can't choose.

Batcow, Titus, Alfred The Cat, Goliath are all great!

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

inkydandy

----------


## adrikito

EEHHH.. This image is in the WRONG APPRECIATION(like in any ex-robin appreciation), only valid for his own appreciation..

*
We are Robin fans, not anti-robin..*... Snyder will love this image..

----------


## Fergus

Duke is cool man and we need to show him love. He's an honorary Robin.

----------


## AlcorDee

Out of topic but does anyone here pay attention to current main Batman book? Bruce is telling Selina all about that one time he supposedly killed [spoiler] in cold blood if he wasn't stopped by [spoiler] as a bonding experience and I am. SO. MAD! Even so long after reading it because if anyone deserved to hear that kind of story it was his assassin raised son who he kept putting down since he was 9 for doing the only thing he was taught to do. Damian is literally the only person with whom Bruce opening up about that kind of shit would make sense. If it didn't happen in B&R it shouldn't be happening ever again with anyone else, let alone Catwoman. Hell, even Jason would make more sense. The timing for that nonsense sailed already.

Ugh. But this arc on top of "I am Suicide" one just goes to prove current writer wants to leave his mark on Batman history, not by PENNING shocking details or artfully flipping perspectives on what exists but taking a HAMMER to all that was built for decades. Just adding random shit for shock value like a savage with no heed to his past or legacy or FAMILY in the name of making Batman his own. Here's me hoping that book is declared be out of contunity or its Batman turns out to be a clone all along. God knows that would make more sense than what we have now. Please someone unperson all current Bat writers from continuity. They respect nothing.

----------


## DamianBane

> Out of topic but does anyone here pay attention to current main Batman book? Bruce is telling Selina all about that one time he supposedly killed [spoiler] in cold blood if he wasn't stopped by [spoiler] as a bonding experience and I am. SO. MAD! Even so long after reading it because if anyone deserved to hear that kind of story it was his assassin raised son who he kept putting down since he was 9 for doing the only thing he was taught to do. Damian is literally the only person with whom Bruce opening up about that kind of shit would make sense. If it didn't happen in B&R it shouldn't be happening ever again with anyone else, let alone Catwoman. Hell, even Jason would make more sense. The timing for that nonsense sailed already.
> 
> Ugh. But this arc on top of "I am Suicide" one just goes to prove current writer wants to leave his mark on Batman history, not by PENNING shocking details or artfully flipping perspectives on what exists but taking a HAMMER to all that was built for decades. Just adding random shit for shock value like a savage with no heed to his past or legacy or FAMILY in the name of making Batman his own. Here's me hoping that book is declared be out of contunity or its Batman turns out to be a clone all along. God knows that would make more sense than what we have now. Please someone unperson all current Bat writers from continuity. They respect nothing.


Damn, that's annoying.

----------


## TheCape

Honestly, i don't see Bruce opening  to any of his sidekicks about that secret.

----------


## DamianBane

> Honestly, i don't see Bruce opening  to any of his sidekicks about that secret.


I think he would open up to Damian about it though. He's more then a sidekick, he's a true son.

----------


## Godlike13

It’s not easy for Bruce to show his vulnerabilities. Especially to his sons.

----------


## AlcorDee

TBH I don't see Bruce opening up to ANYONE about that secret. It's more of a case of "if anyone needed to hear that" for me. It was pure nonsense shipping filler to put Selina in that position on top of the bullshit that was the reveal itself. Not the mention his reasons for being driven to murder were pretty low-key and ordinary compared to most other shit he went through chill as a cucumber before. Well, the writer can't come up with interesting shit for its own sake so he tries to be relevant through shocking swerves and unskillfully subverting continuity I guess. Randomly inserting "Le gasp! Batman would never!" plots and not even organically. I only keep calm by convincing myself it must be a Clone or something.

----------


## TheCape

> I think he would open up to Damian about it though. He's more then a sidekick, he's a true son.


Oh boy.
 Bruce feelings over Damian change according to the writting, i think that something extreme would need to happen to do a heart to heart beetween the 2, specially because Bruce hates to be seem as emotionally weak.

----------


## TheCape

@AlcorDee
Frankly, that's the problem with the main Batman title since Morrison, everything has to be about how important iw Batman as a concept, how big of a legend it is and yada yada. Honestly, i just wqnt Batman to be a detective again and do less, my god Gotham is falling apart because "insert threat here" stuff.

----------


## DamianBane

> Oh boy.
>  Bruce feelings over Damian change according to the writting, i think that something extreme would need to happen to do a heart to heart beetween the 2, specially because Bruce hates to be seem as emotionally weak.


Bruce’s needs a parenting coach lol

----------


## AlcorDee

> @AlcorDee
> Frankly, that's the problem with the main Batman title since Morrison, everything has to be about how important iw Batman as a concept, how big of a legend it is and yada yada. Honestly, i just wqnt Batman to be a detective again and do less, my god Gotham is falling apart because "insert threat here" stuff.


I haven't been following main Bat books fully since flashpoint(bc lack of family) but it really feels like they keep riding on Batman's coattails as an established badass and wrecking what was already established when they can't come up with anything original since the reboot. I try to judge storylines with whether they would work if they didn't have an existing hero's fame attached to it and Bat books never have any storytelling value on their own lately. That or they just copy previous writers and hope the readers are idiots with goldfish memory.

And boy maybe they should go back and check some of the most successful Batman stories, plenty of which had pretty contained stories and smaller cast like Killing Joke or Death in the Family. No, all they took away from those are *insert Joker everywhere for instant success* while shitting on Joker's credibility as a villain. Then again it make sense they don't want to do tight knit stories since they can barely keep (their version of)Bruce himself straight. God forbid they try character driven stories instead of throwing around big distractions and calling them stories.

----------


## TheCape

@AlcorDee
Is not so much that they aren't new or original ideas, as much as they are just trying to go meta with the concept, Morrison did it, Snyder did it (and is still doing it), King seems to be going there too and they like to attached it to some past element of the characther.

----------


## AlcorDee

> @AlcorDee
> Is not so much that they aren't new or original ideas, as much as they are just trying to go meta with the concept, Morrison did it, Snyder did it (and is still doing it), King seems to be going there too and they like to attached it to some past element of the characther.


I remember thinking Court of Owls arc had a lot of potential when I was still naive and innocent. It could've been so invasive and personal and wonderful with its ties to Waynes and Graysons and possibly Drakes and half of the rogues gallery if they followed that line of logic. But it turned into bunch of generic "Gotham is MINE" posturing battles with lot of Batman focus in the end. God if there's one thing I loved with pre-boot it was how they occassionally went down the rabbit hole of Wayne legacy(Hush, Gates of Gotham, Return of BW) along with Batman himself. They were actually building something UP instead of cannibalizing the past for shock value. It made Bruce so much more three dimensional and naturally dragged his countless children into the action. How Court of Owls handled itself right at the very beginnings of N52 should've been the only warning I needed. It devolved into open battles with generic Talon minions on the streets and lost all shadowy sinister potential it had.

And I would've loved to see Bruce react to Bat!Gordon in real time and how that effects their working relationship afterwards instead of Bruce just coming back to the cowl after the fact and a couple offhand comments on the line of "so that happened"

Funny thing is, fanfics still won't let the concept of Talon!Dick or Court vs. Dick go and most of the time they're better than canon.

----------


## Fergus

> Out of topic but does anyone here pay attention to current main Batman book? Bruce is telling Selina all about that one time he supposedly killed [spoiler] in cold blood if he wasn't stopped by [spoiler] as a bonding experience and I am. SO. MAD! Even so long after reading it because if anyone deserved to hear that kind of story it was his assassin raised son who he kept putting down since he was 9 for doing the only thing he was taught to do. Damian is literally the only person with whom Bruce opening up about that kind of shit would make sense. If it didn't happen in B&R it shouldn't be happening ever again with anyone else, let alone Catwoman. Hell, even Jason would make more sense. The timing for that nonsense sailed already.
> 
> Ugh. But this arc on top of "I am Suicide" one just goes to prove current writer wants to leave his mark on Batman history, not by PENNING shocking details or artfully flipping perspectives on what exists but taking a HAMMER to all that was built for decades. Just adding random shit for shock value like a savage with no heed to his past or legacy or FAMILY in the name of making Batman his own. Here's me hoping that book is declared be out of contunity or its Batman turns out to be a clone all along. God knows that would make more sense than what we have now. Please someone unperson all current Bat writers from continuity. They respect nothing.


That was a mess. King's Batman is .... different. That arc changed a lot about who Batman is. The fact Bruce regrets more not the deaths or the Robins who died for his course is shocking. King doesn't get Batman which is understandable since he is more of a Nightwing fan. He also cares more about sensation than the character. I mean why would Bruce even think that this info would sway Selina? Selina cares for Bruce not Batman. Talia is the one that cares about Batman and the one that might judge him unworthy if she found out Batman was made by the Joker.
King has great ideas but his Batman isn't impressive.

I don't mind the Damian thing since this is new addition to batman's history honestly I'm hoping it gets retconed asap.

After Nobody. Damian's eyes stopping Bruce from killing the guy [he was already in the process holding him in that acid pool] Bruce being so understanding when Damian finished the job. I think Bruce already did a stellar job on that issue. It not an issue anymore Bruce trust Damian so I'm okay with it. Though I'm not okay with the type of hero King's portraying Batman as.

King is a good writer. A very good writer. His Mr Miracle is amazing, Vision, Omega Men , Grayson all wonderful but his Batman is hit and miss.

----------


## Fergus

> Oh boy.
>  Bruce feelings over Damian change according to the writting, i think that something extreme would need to happen to do a heart to heart beetween the 2, specially because Bruce hates to be seem as emotionally weak.


When did they change? It's pretty much been the same since Batman and Robin.
Synder's Batman
King's Batman
Nightwing
Percy's Green Arrow
 Superman
Supersons
The Holiday issue
Teen Titans
Batman Beyond
Robin Son of Batman
The Shadow/ Batman
Batman/ Tmnt
Metal
Dark Knight

All different writers same dad who loves and cares for his child. Though less interactions in Rebirth Bruce's feelings are made very clear [even more so than prior to Rebirth] in the precious few panels they've shared or when Bruce talks about Damian.
Even Tom Taylor in Injustice has him reaching out to Damian Morrision is the writer who wrote Bruce as wary/suspicious  but even that changed.

----------


## Fergus

> I haven't been following main Bat books fully since flashpoint(bc lack of family) but it really feels like they keep riding on Batman's coattails as an established badass and wrecking what was already established when they can't come up with anything original since the reboot. I try to judge storylines with whether they would work if they didn't have an existing hero's fame attached to it and Bat books never have any storytelling value on their own lately. That or they just copy previous writers and hope the readers are idiots with goldfish memory.
> 
> And boy maybe they should go back and check some of the most successful Batman stories, plenty of which had pretty contained stories and smaller cast like Killing Joke or Death in the Family. No, all they took away from those are *insert Joker everywhere for instant success* while shitting on Joker's credibility as a villain. Then again it make sense they don't want to do tight knit stories since they can barely keep (their version of)Bruce himself straight. God forbid they try character driven stories instead of throwing around big distractions and calling them stories.


They are following Morrison though King's Batman is also character driven. I enjoyed Morrison and Synder. King isn't anywhere near their level but his run has a daytime soap water cooler ting to it that keeps me interested.

----------


## Fergus

> Bruce’s needs a parenting coach lol


Well he's got Dick and Clark on speed dial  :Smile: 
Bruce needs counselling or writer's like Tomasi who enjoy writing parental relationships but it would require a separate title because the main Bat titles should be at least 80% pure batmaning imo.

----------


## fanfan13

> Out of topic but does anyone here pay attention to current main Batman book? Bruce is telling Selina all about that one time he supposedly killed [spoiler] in cold blood if he wasn't stopped by [spoiler] as a bonding experience and I am. SO. MAD! Even so long after reading it because if anyone deserved to hear that kind of story it was his assassin raised son who he kept putting down since he was 9 for doing the only thing he was taught to do. Damian is literally the only person with whom Bruce opening up about that kind of shit would make sense. If it didn't happen in B&R it shouldn't be happening ever again with anyone else, let alone Catwoman. Hell, even Jason would make more sense. The timing for that nonsense sailed already.
> 
> Ugh. But this arc on top of "I am Suicide" one just goes to prove current writer wants to leave his mark on Batman history, not by PENNING shocking details or artfully flipping perspectives on what exists but taking a HAMMER to all that was built for decades. Just adding random shit for shock value like a savage with no heed to his past or legacy or FAMILY in the name of making Batman his own. Here's me hoping that book is declared be out of contunity or its Batman turns out to be a clone all along. God knows that would make more sense than what we have now. Please someone unperson all current Bat writers from continuity. They respect nothing.


I don't read Batman and this post makes me think that I've made a good choice.
The titles I'm currently still reading are all Damian-related books (except Injustice 2) and Superman and Action Comics.
(Though I'm planning to continue reading Green Arrow from where I left off)

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

I don't think Bruce would share that story with his sons and I don't mind him not using it with Damian. Damian saw Bruce about to kill The look in Damian's eyes he gets it. He saw his father lust for blood and watched him pull back at the last second so he knows Bruce understands. He saw that you can get the urge but you can also stop.

That scene is more powerful and more apt than the tripe King served up.

----------


## dietrich

> Out of topic but does anyone here pay attention to current main Batman book? Bruce is telling Selina all about that one time he supposedly killed [spoiler] in cold blood if he wasn't stopped by [spoiler] as a bonding experience and I am. SO. MAD! Even so long after reading it because if anyone deserved to hear that kind of story it was his assassin raised son who he kept putting down since he was 9 for doing the only thing he was taught to do. Damian is literally the only person with whom Bruce opening up about that kind of shit would make sense. If it didn't happen in B&R it shouldn't be happening ever again with anyone else, let alone Catwoman. Hell, even Jason would make more sense. The timing for that nonsense sailed already.
> 
> Ugh. But this arc on top of "I am Suicide" one just goes to prove current writer wants to leave his mark on Batman history, not by PENNING shocking details or artfully flipping perspectives on what exists but taking a HAMMER to all that was built for decades. Just adding random shit for shock value like a savage with no heed to his past or legacy or FAMILY in the name of making Batman his own. Here's me hoping that book is declared be out of contunity or its Batman turns out to be a clone all along. God knows that would make more sense than what we have now. Please someone unperson all current Bat writers from continuity. They respect nothing.


King's Batman is  disappointing especially compared to the amazing stuff that is his Mr Miracle. How can he be so good on one title and suck so much on another.
If this Batman was Dick Bats I bet King will be hitting home runs with every issue  :Smile:

----------


## adrikito

> Out of topic but does anyone here pay attention to current main Batman book? Bruce is telling Selina all about that one time he supposedly killed [spoiler] in cold blood if he wasn't stopped by [spoiler] as a bonding experience and I am. SO. MAD! Even so long after reading it because if anyone deserved to hear that kind of story it was his assassin raised son who he kept putting down since he was 9 for doing the only thing he was taught to do. Damian is literally the only person with whom Bruce opening up about that kind of shit would make sense. If it didn't happen in B&R it shouldn't be happening ever again with anyone else, let alone Catwoman. Hell, even Jason would make more sense. The timing for that nonsense sailed already.
> 
> Ugh. But this arc on top of "I am Suicide" one just goes to prove* current writer wants to leave his mark on Batman history*, not by PENNING shocking details or artfully flipping perspectives on what exists but taking a HAMMER to all that was built for decades. Just adding random shit for shock value like a savage with no heed to his past or legacy or FAMILY in the name of making Batman his own. Here's me hoping that book is declared be out of contunity or its Batman turns out to be a clone all along. God knows that would make more sense than what we have now. Please someone unperson all current Bat writers from continuity. They respect nothing.


WELLCOME, GOOD AVATAR, I AM FAN OF RSOB TOO, YOU CAN SEE THAT IN MY AVATAR..

I see batman sometimes, few times(good work King).. This of the batxcat.. Nothing against Selina(better than Talia, Damian killer) but I never wanted batman married.. Another time without batman..

The same that Snyder(except that I saw all his run, good work here) creating Duke(now creating Gotham Girl(nothing against her) for marry her with him...) and Harper.. My work is the only important, the rest.. NO MATTER.  :Mad:  And this man want work here during 100 ISSUES..  :Mad:  A TRUE NIGHTMARE.

Currently, Robin is more times in Super comics like Superman(thanks gleason) or Supersons than in batcomics(nightwing, now shadow/batman).. Damn Snyder and King..

*DETECTIVE COMICS IS THE TRUE BATMAN COMIC NOW.*.

----------


## AlcorDee

How welcoming Batman is to Synder and King's pets will forever kill me when I can still remember how he originally treated Stephanie Brown, his own son and many others who wanted to join his crusade in the past. Saved his life or not, real Batman's first reaction to Gotham and Gotham girl would've been being an ungrateful ass and telling them to go home or get the hell out of his city and do something about those uncontrollable powers. Not singing them praises or risking bringing down Bane on Gotham City. If Batman was willing to go to those lengths he would've done it for, idk, Jason while  he was on Lazarus High. Not these virtual strangers who were honestly asking for it.

And frick he might not be my favorite Robin but Tim Drake alone would've been capable of wrapping up the superheavy arc single handedly and still make it home for dinner. Instead of, yanno, turning it into a Duke fest like Gotham isn't teeming with Bat themed vigilantes OR rogue gallery team ups that could've jumped in on the action. I held my breath for Poison Ivy anyminutenow and got more Duke Thomas. Again.

----------


## adrikito

.... He treated bad Steph? Who Snyder or King?  :Mad: 


 BAD... I am fan of Steph.. I read all her batgirl volume and another old comics with her, even I followed all her appearances in comics during N52 and rebirth(except the last batgirlxbirds of prey, bad comic now) until now..

----------


## AlcorDee

Batman was really not so nice to Steph and kept ordering her off the streets back when she was first introduced. I give him some leeway on that bc too many things about Steph would've reminded of Jason and triggered his trauma so early after his death but one of my favorite things about Steph is how she rose above that to be a badass anyway. Meanwhile all these Synder and King pets get cooed over like Batsy doesn't have half a dozen kids of his own drowning in their issues and could really use some fatherly validation.

----------


## adrikito

> *one of my favorite things about Steph is how she rose above that to be a badass anyway.* Meanwhile all these Synder and King pets get cooed over like Batsy doesn't have half a dozen kids of his own drowning in their issues and could really use some fatherly validation.


I like that too... Damn, Snyder pets..  :Mad:  

I like see her happy or smiling too.. I consider Steph one special character, she gives me HOPE.. Talking about this, this is about the batgirl steph volume: 




> Dustin Nguyen says: http://duss005.tumblr.com/post/87471...r-batgirl-with
> 
> When I first started on covers for Batgirl with Bryan, his one request was to always have Steph smiling, even in uncertain times. Here’s our little Batgirl swinging off to her last issue. Thanks everyone for the support, I was only on for a few issues, but am proud to have been a part of Bryan’s team.


This post is in Stephanie brown appreciation.. *Anyway, despite this bad year for her without Tim Drake.. She will be in Young Justice Season 3 in 2018.*  :Wink:  thanks YJ team for remember her(with only 1 appearance in season 2) after 5 years without YJ..

----------


## DamianBane

> 


Wow, I really like this artwork

----------


## DamianBane

> 


Wow, I really like this artwork

----------


## AlcorDee

Ah btw, I've been reading author interviews and stuff and current TT writer seems pretty insistent that Emiko Queen should be Damian's first crush. Honestly, I don't know much about her but IIRC Damian worked with a variety of girls (his age or older, from similar backgrounds/temperament or not, hero or civillain) before with no particular romantic tensions. Like Steph, Kara, Maya, Maps or Rose. So I was wondering what makes Emiko Queen unique in comparison if anyone here knows about her? I mean if it was just puberty conveniently hitting Damian with right timing... well, if he was gonna be distracted by hormones he's already on a team with STARFIRE. And Raven.

----------


## TheCape

> Ah btw, I've been reading author interviews and stuff and current TT writer seems pretty insistent that Emiko Queen should be Damian's first crush. Honestly, I don't know much about her but IIRC Damian worked with a variety of girls (his age or older, from similar backgrounds/temperament or not, hero or civillain) before with no particular romantic tensions. Like Steph, Kara, Maya, Maps or Rose. So I was wondering what makes Emiko Queen unique in comparison if anyone here knows about her? I mean if it was just puberty conveniently hitting Damian with right timing... well, if he was gonna be distracted by hormones he's already on a team with STARFIRE. And Raven.


Maybe because they pretty much have a very similar origin, althought i guest that you could argue that Damian has a sort of interest in older women considering what he said to Dick about Katana.

----------


## adrikito

> Maybe because they pretty much have a very similar origin, althought i guest that you could argue that Damian has a sort of interest in older women considering what he said to Dick about Katana.


Words that I remember of old fans... Damian love the blonde girls..  :Wink: 

when he said that about Katana? comic? I heard this previosly but... I should see this with my eyes.. or know the words..




> Ah btw, I've been reading author interviews and stuff and current TT writer seems pretty insistent that Emiko Queen should be Damian's first crush. Honestly, I don't know much about her but IIRC Damian worked with a variety of girls (his age or older, from similar backgrounds/temperament or not, hero or civillain) before with no particular romantic tensions. Like Steph, Kara, Maya, Maps or Rose. So I was wondering what makes Emiko Queen unique in comparison if anyone here knows about her? I mean if it was just puberty conveniently hitting Damian with right timing... well, if he was gonna be distracted by hormones he's already on a team with STARFIRE. And Raven.


I liked these characters for Damian.. Steph was too old for him.. Now we don´t know her age..

 I can accept him with othersduring certain time(following bruce/grayson steps) but..* AFTER KNOWN HER IN RSOB.. MY PERFECT OPTION IS MAYA DUCARD.*

----------


## TheCape

> Words that I remember of old fans... Damian love the blonde girls..


He would never admit it :Smile:

----------


## AlcorDee

Oh the blondes. Injustice 2 is giving me such an existential crisis nowadays making me ship KaraDami. Now that's a ship I never thought I'd take seriously. But here I am. Ready to go down with it.

----------


## TheCape

> when he said that about Katana? comic? I heard this previosly but... I should see this with my eyes.. or know the words..


I think that is in Batman:Streets of Gotham #3.

----------


## AlcorDee

Damian and Katana had plenty of interactions in lil' Gotham where Jerry the Turkey hails from iirc. Just a spinoff but still they were cute.




> Words that I remember of old fans... Damian love the blonde girls.. 
> 
> when he said that about Katana? comic? I heard this previosly but... I should see this with my eyes.. or know the words..


I think it was after she put a sword to Hush's neck like "Remember. No secrets pass a severed throat."

Dami has some unique tastes.

----------


## adrikito

> I think that is in Batman:Streets of Gotham #3.


thank you.

----------


## blitzwolf215

Super Son #9 preview is out.
http://www.multiversitycomics.com/pr.../super-sons-9/

Like that the boys are getting better with their teamwork.

----------


## AlcorDee

Damian "I will fight an entire Planet!" Wayne, ladies and gentleman. I need this framed on my wall.

----------


## blitzwolf215

SUPER SONS #12

Written by Peter J. Tomasi, art by Jorge Jimenez, cover by Giuseppe Camuncoli, variant cover by Dustin Nguyen.

"Super Sons of Tomorrow," epilogue! Superboy and Robin must face the repercussions of the events of "Super Sons of Tomorrow" and how the emotional toll will affect their relationships with each other, their parents and the Teen Titans. Meanwhile, the past rears its ugly head to haunt Damian Wayne -- in the form of his mother, Talia Al Ghul!

Looks like Jon might get to meet Talia, wonder how that meeting will go. Figured Super Sons#12 would deal with the aftermath of "Super Sons of Tomorrow".

----------


## AlcorDee

D'aww from January covers it looks like Damian takes his team back from Future Batman. Good for him. I was about to lose all hope for this incarnation of Teen Titans. Like, half the time I fantasize about Damian ditching them and flying off to sunset on Goliath with Aqualad and maybe Raven to build his own all original team, calling Maya, Suren and Rose Wilson along. They'll be getting some brownie points from me if they actually choose to side with Dami over Future Batman. And I hope he lets someone else be Uncle Moneybags for once and doesn't cash out for a new HQ if the current one really gets trashed. IDK covers lie all the time.

That aside, I'm starting to think the best ending for SS of Tomorrow arc might be a scandalized current Tim swooping in and mauling Future Batman for murdering Bat-fashion forever for everyone. That Batman costume looks so horrible. Robin-who-finally-wore-pants would not approve. And future DamiBats seems to be on epilogue's cover??? *grabs popcorn* GIMME DAT SHITE!

----------


## blitzwolf215

> D'aww from January covers it looks like Damian takes his team back from Future Batman. Good for him. I was about to lose all hope for this incarnation of Teen Titans. Like, half the time I fantasize about Damian ditching them and flying off to sunset on Goliath with Aqualad and maybe Raven to build his own all original team, calling Maya, Suren and Rose Wilson along. They'll be getting some brownie points from me if they actually choose to side with Dami over Future Batman. And I hope he lets someone else be Uncle Moneybags for once and doesn't cash out for a new HQ if the current one really gets trashed. IDK covers lie all the time.
> 
> That aside, I'm starting to think the best ending for SS of Tomorrow arc might be a scandalized current Tim swooping in and mauling Future Batman for murdering Bat-fashion forever for everyone. That Batman costume looks so horrible. Robin-who-finally-wore-pants would not approve. And future DamiBats seems to be on epilogue's cover??? *grabs popcorn* GIMME DAT SHITE!


I figured they would change sides eventually this arc. It would be character assassination if they were gonna be ok with murdering a 10 year old for the greater good. My guess is that Batman of Tomorrow lies to them or they were never all that ok with his plan to begin with, going along with capturing Jon to hopefully figure things out later, and/or the Super Sons persuade them to switch sides.

----------


## adrikito

Missed characters in SS of Tomorrow, Kon-el and Wondergirl.. but adult evil versions.. the evil raven of that originals titans of tomorrow is not here only ex members of TT.

So, Damian will continue with this generation of TT.. And nothing more of Emiko only that chapter called HARD TARGET..

----------


## AlcorDee

> I figured they would change sides eventually this arc. It would be character assassination if they were gonna be ok with murdering a 10 year old for the greater good. My guess is that Batman of Tomorrow lies to them or they were never all that ok with his plan to begin with, going along with capturing Jon to hopefully figure things out later, and/or the Super Sons persuade them to switch sides.


I hoped for that as well but I can't trust current TT books to NOT assassinate anyone's character nowadays with how mean spirited Beast Boy is written as and how passive and emotionally subdued Starfire is being and whatever the frack Lazarus Contract ever was. Not to mention like half of the team were Tim's teammates first. I wouldn't have put it beyond them to drop Damian like hot potato. I guess I shouldn't be so paranoid about everything with Tomasi handling the writing. That was unreasonable of me.

----------


## blitzwolf215

> I hoped for that as well but I can't trust current TT books to NOT assassinate anyone's character nowadays with how mean spirited Beast Boy is written as and how passive and emotionally subdued Starfire is being and whatever the frack Lazarus Contract ever was. Not to mention like half of the team were Tim's teammates first. I wouldn't have put it beyond them to drop Damian like hot potato. I guess I shouldn't be so paranoid about everything with Tomasi handling the writing. That was unreasonable of me.


Yeah I'm glad that Tomasi is handling this arc, I don't like how the Teen Titan's writer writes Damian with regressing his character. With how the future issues for Super Sons and Teen Titans give descriptions, seems like some changes might be coming. I wouldn't mind if Damian left the book to start a new super teen team with Jon and possibly Aqualad coming along too. After the last TT arc Jackson seems cool with Damian now, but Beast Boy makes it obviously clear he still dislikes Damian, NuWally may or may not still hate him depending on how his return goes, Raven is a bit more empathetic but I feel like she may choose to side with BB and KF if he still dislikes Damian. Starfire is trying to be more understanding but they make it seem like she just can't make a decision.  

I guess we'll see how things roll from here, but either way, I am excited about this new arc.

----------


## AlcorDee

Yanno what I would really love? Deathstroke finding KFs copy of Damian's doorstopper of a tactics book over in his own book and asking him "This is some good shit . Y u never use any of this on the field with Defiance?" At which point KF is like "I never even read it dude!" And Deathstroke beats him bloody before making him study it at gunpoint bc "use your damn resources." When KF goes back to TT he has the whole thing memorized and even Damian is weirded out. KF is just dead inside.

----------


## dietrich

> Wow, I really like this artwork


It's by 0yongyong0. He does fantastic Damian pics and mini comics

https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata?lang=en

----------


## dietrich

> Ah btw, I've been reading author interviews and stuff and current TT writer seems pretty insistent that Emiko Queen should be Damian's first crush. Honestly, I don't know much about her but IIRC Damian worked with a variety of girls (his age or older, from similar backgrounds/temperament or not, hero or civillain) before with no particular romantic tensions. Like Steph, Kara, Maya, Maps or Rose. So I was wondering what makes Emiko Queen unique in comparison if anyone here knows about her? I mean if it was just puberty conveniently hitting Damian with right timing... well, if he was gonna be distracted by hormones he's already on a team with STARFIRE. And Raven.


She's got a similar path to Damian. Naughty turned hero.
I guess the reason Percy picked her is cos he's wring her, likes her, shes got moxy and a kick to her that all the girls you mentioned lack aside from Rose.

----------


## fanfan13

> Ah btw, I've been reading author interviews and stuff and current TT writer seems pretty insistent that Emiko Queen should be Damian's first crush. Honestly, I don't know much about her but IIRC Damian worked with a variety of girls (his age or older, from similar backgrounds/temperament or not, hero or civillain) before with no particular romantic tensions. Like Steph, Kara, Maya, Maps or Rose. So I was wondering what makes Emiko Queen unique in comparison if anyone here knows about her? I mean if it was just puberty conveniently hitting Damian with right timing... well, if he was gonna be distracted by hormones he's already on a team with STARFIRE. And Raven.


I've only known about Emiko from the several issues of Green Arrow rebirth I've read. I like her so far.
She has similar background to Damian: her mother is an assassin, her father is Ollie's dad. She's been raised from birth not by her mother but by a group of Ninja assassins. I think she's the type who will clash against Damian due to similarities in their character.
I remember way back when TT was just starting, because Percy writes both titles, I wanted Damian to meet Emiko and find out what kind of interactions they will have. I didn't expect Damian to have a crush on her, but I will see the actual issue first before I make any judgment. I'm still excited for their meetings though.
I'm planning to continue reading Green Arrow to know more about her, and also because I love Ollie and Dinah.

Well, from the list of girls you mentioned I remember Damian had had possible crushes towards Supergirl and Katana (and somehow I love to headcanon he had a thing with Steph too), so it's not like he's romantically interested in Emiko is entirely impossible. And perhaps he has a specific preferences of (older) girls, thus he's not in any way attracted to both Starfire and Raven. I don't really care much about that anyway as I don't think romance is a priority for Damian character right now, although it's still nice to see him romantically interested in someone.




> Oh the blondes. Injustice 2 is giving me such an existential crisis nowadays making me ship KaraDami. Now that's a ship I never thought I'd take seriously. But here I am. Ready to go down with it.


I don't read Injustice 2 anymore but I have seen several panels and have read the gist that people shared here. Somehow I think that Damian has a secret agenda or something. It's hard to see it genuine.

----------


## fanfan13

> Super Son #9 preview is out.
> http://www.multiversitycomics.com/pr.../super-sons-9/
> 
> Like that the boys are getting better with their teamwork.


I've seen this! So excited to read the full issue. But I wonder what's with the change of art in half of the preview? It's still nice though.




> SUPER SONS #12
> 
> Written by Peter J. Tomasi, art by Jorge Jimenez, cover by Giuseppe Camuncoli, variant cover by Dustin Nguyen.
> 
> "Super Sons of Tomorrow," epilogue! Superboy and Robin must face the repercussions of the events of "Super Sons of Tomorrow" and how the emotional toll will affect their relationships with each other, their parents and the Teen Titans. Meanwhile, the past rears its ugly head to haunt Damian Wayne -- in the form of his mother, Talia Al Ghul!
> 
> Looks like Jon might get to meet Talia, wonder how that meeting will go. Figured Super Sons#12 would deal with the aftermath of "Super Sons of Tomorrow".


Wow the boys are meeting Talia! Wow just wow! I'm so excited. I wonder what Talia will think about Jon and her son's partnership with him.
Talia is in my list of people I'd like to appear in Super Sons.

And please give us Talia and Lois scene too. It looks so much fun.

----------


## blitzwolf215

> I've seen this! So excited to read the full issue. But I wonder what's with the change of art in half of the preview? It's still nice though.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow the boys are meeting Talia! Wow just wow! I'm so excited. I wonder what Talia will think about Jon and her son's partnership with him.
> Talia is in my list of people I'd like to appear in Super Sons.
> 
> And please give us Talia and Lois scene too. It looks so much fun.


A new artist is joining so that's probably why, but yeah the sudden change is noticable.

And yeah, I would want Lois and Talia to meet. I wonder how much Damian has told Jon about his childhood.

----------


## fanfan13

> That aside, I'm starting to think the best ending for SS of Tomorrow arc might be a scandalized current Tim swooping in and mauling Future Batman for murdering Bat-fashion forever for everyone. That Batman costume looks so horrible. Robin-who-finally-wore-pants would not approve. And future DamiBats seems to be on epilogue's cover??? *grabs popcorn* GIMME DAT SHITE!


I have finally seen the cover for Super Sons in January and WOW WOW WOW WOW that cover got me so hooked!!! I mean DAMIBATS!!! But are DamiBats and Future Jon dead? I know cover doesn't really reflect what's inside but still... what's going on there!?

I will post it here anyway:


*
SUPER SONS #12*
Written by PETER J. TOMASI
Art by JORGE JIMENEZ
Cover by GUISEPPE CAMUNCOLI
Variant cover by DUSTIN NGUYEN
Retailers: This issue will ship with two covers. Please see the order form for details. Includes a code for a free digital download of this issue.
“SUPER SONS OF TOMORROW” epilogue! Superboy and Robin must face the repercussions of the events of “Super Sons of Tomorrow” and how the emotional toll will affect their relationships with each other, their parents and the Teen Titans. Meanwhile, the past rears its ugly head to haunt Damian Wayne—in the form of his mother, Talia Al Ghul!
On sale JANUARY 17 • 32 pg, FC, $3.99 US • RATED T

----------


## dietrich

Supersons of Tomorrow sounds fun and full of surprises. I hope the Picture means DamiBats is making an appearance but which one.

The DamiBats from Tec isn't 666 Damian I just realised. That Batman has a completely different origin and events in his world are very different to the future in Tec which means  we've got two future Damian Batmen who dress like that. 3 if you count the one from an earlier superman comic. Gosh this is giving me a headache.

----------


## dietrich

> I have finally seen the cover for Super Sons in January and WOW WOW WOW WOW that cover got me so hooked!!! I mean DAMIBATS!!! Are they dead? I know cover doesn't really reflect what's inside but still... what's going on there!?
> 
> I will post it here anyway:
> 
> 
> *
> SUPER SONS #12*
> Written by PETER J. TOMASI
> Art by JORGE JIMENEZ
> ...


So one version of him can't die and the rest are falling like flies  :Smile: 
Anyway I don't think he's dead on that cover.

----------


## fanfan13

> A new artist is joining so that's probably why, but yeah the sudden change is noticable.
> 
> And yeah, I would want Lois and Talia to meet. I wonder how much Damian has told Jon about his childhood.


Damian told Jon he's been dead and revived back in Superman #10 and he also told about the tutors in Super Sons #1 but I don't think Jon took all of those seriously.
Now that both Damian and Jon are getting closer it's about time Jon understands the full extent of Damian's dark childhood.

----------


## fanfan13

> Supersons of Tomorrow sounds fun and full of surprises. I hope the Picture means DamiBats is making an appearance but which one.
> 
> The DamiBats from Tec isn't 666 Damian I just realised. That Batman has a completely different origin and events in his world are very different to the future in Tec which means  we've got two future Damian Batmen who dress like that. 3 if you count the one from an earlier superman comic. Gosh this is giving me a headache.


So DamiBats in Tec and in Batman 666 are different people?
It's actually 4 including Morrison's Earth 16 story. I think all future DamiBats are dressed that way, except Beyond and that Justice League next generation of different earth if I'm not mistaken.

----------


## reni344

From the solicitations, it looks like Jon is going to have to deal with his own dark future. I think in one solicit is said that Jon as Superman is responsible for the deaths of millions. I think Tomasi is setting it up to make Jon and Damian closer as two people who are fighting against their possible dark futures and living up to the legacies of their fathers. I am really looking forward to this and the appearance of Emiko.

----------


## AlcorDee

> I don't read Injustice 2 anymore but I have seen several panels and have read the gist that people shared here. Somehow I think that Damian has a secret agenda or something. It's hard to see it genuine.


Any Damian smiling that much makes me twitchy and alert for a hidden poisoned dagger. Honestly, I'd be disappointed if it went to a fluffy cute directlion. But it'd be so fun (for my weird tastes) if Damian double crossed Kara and she kicked his ass for it but they still got along in a shit flinging way. Because he's still her first friend on Earth and Kara might be the only person near his age this Damian ever spent time with.

On that note, last Dami-centric Injustice 2 chapter made me think "So long Talia, thanks for the Alfred! I'm off to get my REAL mother, the Wonder Woman." because my brain is weird. And that's how I realized evil Injustice!Diana isn't actually worse than Damian's actual mother when it comes to being a healthy and supportive mother figure to him. Such low standards.

----------


## blitzwolf215

> Damian told Jon he's been dead and revived back in Superman #10 and he also told about the tutors in Super Sons #1 but I don't think Jon took all of those seriously.
> Now that both Damian and Jon are getting closer it's about time Jon understands the full extent of Damian's dark childhood.


Yeah I don't think Jon took those that seriously. With Talia showing up, maybe Jon will learn more about Damian's past. I wonder if the kid could handle learning about that or learning that Damian has killed before.

----------


## dietrich

> So DamiBats in Tec and in Batman 666 are different people?
> It's actually 4 including Morrison's Earth 16 story. I think all future DamiBats are dressed that way, except Beyond and that Justice League next generation of different earth if I'm not mistaken.


Yeah because if you recall a series of events lead u to him becoming Batman which certainly never happened in the Tec Future. Things such as Dick dying and stuff.

----------


## dietrich

> From the solicitations, it looks like Jon is going to have to deal with his own dark future. I think in one solicit is said that Jon as Superman is responsible for the deaths of millions. I think Tomasi is setting it up to make Jon and Damian closer as two people who are fighting against their possible dark futures and living up to the legacies of their fathers. I am really looking forward to this and the appearance of Emiko.


I'm just happy Tomasi, Gleason and Percy and the ones writing this. Also what an epic way to introduce Jon to Kon

----------


## dietrich

> Any Damian smiling that much makes me twitchy and alert for a hidden poisoned dagger. Honestly, I'd be disappointed if it went to a fluffy cute directlion. But it'd be so fun (for my weird tastes) if Damian double crossed Kara and she kicked his ass for it but they still got along in a shit flinging way. Because he's still her first friend on Earth and Kara might be the only person near his age this Damian ever spent time with.
> 
> On that note, last Dami-centric Injustice 2 chapter made me think "So long Talia, thanks for the Alfred! I'm off to get my REAL mother, the Wonder Woman." because my brain is weird. And that's how I realized evil Injustice!Diana isn't actually worse than Damian's actual mother when it comes to being a healthy and supportive mother figure to him. Such low standards.


I'm actually enjoying Injustice 2. Taylor is doing some great character work on Damian. He's the only character in the verse who has developed following the 1st  comic/series.

----------


## fanfan13

> Yeah I'm glad that Tomasi is handling this arc, I don't like how the Teen Titan's writer writes Damian with regressing his character. With how the future issues for Super Sons and Teen Titans give descriptions, seems like some changes might be coming. I wouldn't mind if Damian left the book to start a new super teen team with Jon and possibly Aqualad coming along too. *After the last TT arc Jackson seems cool with Damian now, but Beast Boy makes it obviously clear he still dislikes Damian, NuWally may or may not still hate him depending on how his return goes, Raven is a bit more empathetic but I feel like she may choose to side with BB and KF if he still dislikes Damian. Starfire is trying to be more understanding but they make it seem like she just can't make a decision.* 
> 
> I guess we'll see how things roll from here, but either way, I am excited about this new arc.


I couldn't agree more with this.
Next week it'll be Emiko and next month will be the return of Kid Flash. I was so afraid of how Percy will handle that but after Green Arrow #32 I'm getting optimist Damian won't be thrown under the bus so hard (again) in that issue. I really hope Damian and Kid Flash will solve whatever issue they have with each other (and based on the recent Flash, I don't think Wally hates him) and for Beast Boy to see that Damian is actually passionate about their team. Despite whatever has happened, Damian still think of the Titans as his friends and initially refused to leave them and felt guilty that he was the one who brought them into the mess that is Gotham. I really hope the team sees that.

After that will be SuperSons of Tomorrow and by the final issue I'm glad it will end up to be Teen Titans vs Titans of Tomorrow. I wonder will their relationship change again for the worse or for the better? but one thing for sure, Teen Titans HQ (which I believe was funded by Batman) will be destroyed (lol) and I guess we will finally see them working as a full team. Maybe Percy will address Beast Boy as a follow up for his media exposure this time?




> From the solicitations, it looks like Jon is going to have to deal with his own dark future. I think in one solicit is said that Jon as Superman is responsible for the deaths of millions. I think Tomasi is setting it up to make Jon and Damian closer as two people who are fighting against their possible dark futures and living up to the legacies of their fathers. I am really looking forward to this and the appearance of Emiko.


Jon going dark is kinda overused already and I really question the need to make Jon's future to be dark.

----------


## fanfan13

> Yeah because if you recall a series of events lead u to him becoming Batman which certainly never happened in the Tec Future. Things such as Dick dying and stuff.


You are right. I remember Dick died in Batman 666 (haven't re-read that yet).

----------


## fanfan13

Sorry if it's unrelated or out of topic but I'm laughing at this:

*JUSTICE LEAGUE #36*
Written by CHRISTOPHER PRIEST
Art and cover by PETE WOODS
Variant cover by J.G. JONES
Retailers: This issue will ship with two covers. Please see the order form for details.
“JUSTICE LOST” part three! Footage of a major Justice League failure ends up on an extremist website, going viral across social media and prompting a Congressional investigation of the team.* As public debate explodes over America’s trust in the Justice League, the team faces a crisis of confidence in Batman and his methods, which ultimately highlights fractures within the team over civil rights and methodology.*
On sale JANUARY 3 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US • RATED T

Oh, Priest...
Both father and son are questioned by their own teammates now.

----------


## Fergus

Not surprised with Jon going Dark they always do that with biological kids not sure why they have to go that angle but they do.

----------


## Fergus

> Sorry if it's unrelated or out of topic but I'm laughing at this:
> 
> *JUSTICE LEAGUE #36*
> Written by CHRISTOPHER PRIEST
> Art and cover by PETE WOODS
> Variant cover by J.G. JONES
> Retailers: This issue will ship with two covers. Please see the order form for details.
> “JUSTICE LOST” part three! Footage of a major Justice League failure ends up on an extremist website, going viral across social media and prompting a Congressional investigation of the team.* As public debate explodes over America’s trust in the Justice League, the team faces a crisis of confidence in Batman and his methods, which ultimately highlights fractures within the team over civil rights and methodology.*
> On sale JANUARY 3 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US • RATED T
> ...


Well it's about time the father got his  :Smile:  Bruce is just a grownup Damian.
These Wayne's thinking they can just boss metas around whenever. Seriously though I'm happy to see Priest putting Batman's methods under the scope

----------


## AlcorDee

Oh boy. Talia coming back. I have a love/hate relationship with her that really depends on how much of the Death and the Maidens storyline the reboot kept. She was doing really well before that. It may have been the only time I actually thought Bruce and Talia might work out after all. Damian could've had both his parents together if it wasn't for dear old kidnapper aunt Nyssa's weeks long Lazarus Spa therapy. Buy one and get repeated murder and brainwashing for free. I can't blame Talia for not walking out of that one intact. She was downright sane and pleasant in retrospect compared to what a single Pit exposure can do to most people.

Well, for my own peace of mind, I'm assuming the whole purification bullshit in RSOB wasn't some improbable nitpicking and removing parts of Talia's natural psyche. Instead just fixing whatever the HELL Death of the Maidens(or its assumed reboot equivalent) did to her. That's the only way I can stay somewhat ok with her trying to get involved in Damian's life again.

----------


## fanfan13

Talia is pretty much harmless to Damian after RSOB and deep down she still loves her son more than her own father (and Damian's father) so I don't see why she can't get in Damian's way most likely to try to fix her relationship with her son.

....or not. I have no idea what Tomasi has in mind for her. Anyway I'm still excited with this and think it's about time she appears in Super Sons.

----------


## Fergus

> Talia is pretty much harmless to Damian after RSOB and deep down she still loves her son more than her own father (and Damian's father) so I don't see why she can't get in Damian's way most likely to try to fix her relationship with her son.
> 
> ....or not. I have no idea what Tomasi has in mind for her. Anyway I'm still excited with this and think it's about time she appears in Super Sons.


Whatever it is its going to be cake to what King has planned for her.

----------


## AlcorDee

I'm pretty happy with how RSOB left Damian and Talia's relationship actually. And in TT she even personally came to warn Damian of Ra's despite having a country to rule(wait did she even keep that country she conquered?) I would've prefered her raging war against Ra's himself but Dami was pretty clear he doesn't want his parents fighting his battles for him. Something even Green Arrow can see but Bruce is still struggling to understand. I guess I'm just waiting for the next writer to come and screw Talia and her newfound maternal instincts over for shock value since current Batman team doesn't exactly inspire trust in me? King getting his hands on her is definitely worrying.

Btw did Talia and Damian ever resolve that tug of war over Suren after RSOB?

----------


## adrikito

> Yeah I'm glad that Tomasi is handling this arc, *I don't like how the Teen Titan's writer writes Damian with regressing his character. With how the future issues for Super Sons and Teen Titans give descriptions, seems like some changes might be coming. I wouldn't mind if Damian left the book to start a new super teen team with Jon and possibly Aqualad coming along too. After the last TT arc Jackson seems cool with Damian now*.  
> 
> I guess we'll see how things roll from here, but either way, I am excited about this new arc.


Maybe in a fear years you can see this:

Future Teen Titans.jpg

This is one vision of Superman(superman 30).. One teen titans/young justice with Robin, Aqualad, Ravager(rose willson), Miss Martian(martian manhunter is her uncle), blue bettle and superman son..

*ABOUT DAMIAN AND EMIKO, YOU SHOULD REMEMBER THIS.*

Percy: Well, I think I can say this.* Emiko Queen is Damian Wayne's first crush. But the feeling is not going to be mutual.*

https://www.newsarama.com/35747-dami...en-titans.html

----------


## Fergus

> I'm pretty happy with how RSOB left Damian and Talia's relationship actually. And in TT she even personally came to warn Damian of Ra's despite having a country to rule(wait did she even keep that country she conquered?) I would've prefered her raging war against Ra's himself but Dami was pretty clear he doesn't want his parents fighting his battles for him. Something even Green Arrow can see but Bruce is still struggling to understand. I guess I'm just waiting for the next writer to come and screw Talia and her newfound maternal instincts over for shock value since current Batman team doesn't exactly inspire trust in me? King getting his hands on her is definitely worrying.
> 
> Btw did Talia and Damian ever resolve that tug of war over Suren after RSOB?


Damian absconded with him while his  parents were busy bickering over who love him more.

Forgot all about the country she  conquered so Damian is officially a Prince. Loved the scene where he was being washed Coming to America style.

----------


## Fergus

> I'm ignoring it already.
> I mean from a number of possible futures Damian has, it's one of the worst. And he's killed as a result, by Tim of all people.
> What an irony.
> 
> Anyway I'm getting fed up with Damian often get bad futures. Will I ever see a future with him just being happy? And not bored, or abandoned, or lost his resolve until he becomes irrational and evil? 
> 
> It's still hard for me to connect Supersons/Superman with Tec. I will just wait to see who Batman of Tomorrow supposedly is.


It does make sense for Tim to kill Damian. How else would T** ever become Batman? To get to the throne you need to eliminate the heirs [ Dick, Damian and Jason]
Why would Tim take the cowl when you've got Bruce's kid running around? Even Terry had to wait for Damian to step down before he got a turn. I just didn't realise that T** was at the back of the queue.

----------


## AlcorDee

My biggest question with the Bat-succession(batcession?) line is, like, where the heck is Cass? She could totally step on all their half dead asses to claim that cowl if she so wished and they would probably throw flowers on her path and hand it to her on a silk pillow since I'm pretty sure this Future Batman functions over a pre-flashpoint setting. I mean, at the very least Tim would've hit her up first with a "yo we need a batsy asap in Gotham" instead of tracking Jason down halfway across the world.

----------


## Fergus

> My biggest question with the Bat-succession(batcession?) line is, like, where the heck is Cass? She could totally step on all their half dead asses to claim that cowl if she so wished and they would probably throw flowers on her path and hand it to her on a silk pillow since I'm pretty sure this Future Batman functions over a pre-flashpoint setting. I mean, at the very least Tim would've hit her up first with a "yo we need a batsy asap in Gotham" instead of tracking Jason down halfway across the world.


Writers forget her but to be honest Cass can kick all their asses but she isn't Batman material. Cass is a solider and Batman needs to be much more. Cass doesn't have the complete skill set to be Batman.

----------


## adrikito

> Sorry if it's unrelated or out of topic but I'm laughing at this:
> 
> Oh, Priest...
> Both father and son are questioned by their own teammates now.


With things like Batman plans against the JL(for example) is nothing strange.. Bruce and Damian are similar..




> Well it's about time the father got his  Bruce is just a grownup Damian.
> These Wayne's thinking they can just boss metas around whenever. Seriously though I'm happy to see Priest putting Batman's methods under the scope


I am happy too.





> Oh boy. Talia coming back. I have a love/hate relationship with her that really depends on how much of the Death and the Maidens storyline the reboot kept. She was doing really well before that. It may have been the only time I actually thought Bruce and Talia might work out after all. Damian could've had both his parents together if it wasn't for dear old kidnapper aunt Nyssa's weeks long Lazarus Spa therapy. Buy one and get repeated murder and brainwashing for free. I can't blame Talia for not walking out of that one intact. She was downright sane and pleasant in retrospect compared to what a single Pit exposure can do to most people.
> 
> Well, for my own peace of mind, I'm assuming the whole purification bullshit in RSOB wasn't some improbable nitpicking and removing parts of Talia's natural psyche. Instead just fixing whatever the HELL Death of the Maidens(or its assumed reboot equivalent) did to her. That's the only way I can stay somewhat ok with her trying to get involved in Damian's life again.


Talia... I hate her... Fortunatelly, I am out of Supersons..



> . I guess I'm just waiting for the next writer to come and screw Talia and her newfound maternal instincts over for shock value since current Batman team doesn't exactly inspire trust in me? King getting his hands on her is definitely worrying.


I am worried because he want 100 ISSUES with batman... Poor Batman..

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

In honour of upcoming Mama Talia

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

Damian and Cass

----------


## Fergus

Great posts dietrich. 
You swapped Injustice Damian for Yuri

----------


## AlcorDee

Oh, I was checking out the January Superman cover again and isn't it... _interesting_ how Future!Batman Tim now has a long coat? And Robin Tim in new Young Justice season has a hooded cape? Gee I wonder who that reminds me of...

----------


## TheCape

> Oh, I was checking out the January Superman cover again and isn't it... interesting how Future!Batman Tim now has a long coat? And Robin Tim in new Young Justice season has a hooded cape? Gee I wonder who that reminds me of...


Is typical, the Robins borrow for eacht other wardrobes all the time, althought i had to said that suit remind me more to the "Wanted" comic, he doesn't even look like Batman, i hope that Tomasi/Gleason and Percy does a decent job with this one.

----------


## adrikito

For expert old fans with the TT tower out.. 

Any idea about the next base of the teen titans? or Bruce Wayne money will repair this tower soon?

teen titans 16 cover.jpg

----------


## fanfan13

> *ABOUT DAMIAN AND EMIKO, YOU SHOULD REMEMBER THIS.*
> 
> Percy: Well, I think I can say this.* Emiko Queen is Damian Wayne's first crush. But the feeling is not going to be mutual.*
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/35747-dami...en-titans.html


I know. Of course it won't be mutual. I said Emiko is the type who clashes against Damian and if executed right I do think it will be interesting.
Still I will wait until I read the issue next week before I judge whether I like it or not.




> My biggest question with the Bat-succession(batcession?) line is, like, where the heck is Cass? She could totally step on all their half dead asses to claim that cowl if she so wished and they would probably throw flowers on her path and hand it to her on a silk pillow since I'm pretty sure this Future Batman functions over a pre-flashpoint setting. I mean, at the very least Tim would've hit her up first with a "yo we need a batsy asap in Gotham" instead of tracking Jason down halfway across the world.


As much as I think things would be much better in theory if Cass became Batman, in writers' mind she's not in line to be the successor, even the writer of Tec thinks so.
And I kinda agree with Fergus, Cass seems more suited to be a soldier, a very skilled one that is, but the mantle of Batman I think is more than that.
Assam will disagree though (lol)

----------


## fanfan13

> 


This is sooo beautiful. I love Damian's GR appearance (especially his horned domino mask) but 0yongyong0 drew him especially beautiful in this.




> 


That Batman suit is totally cool! I think I can never get enough of it.




> For expert old fans with the TT tower out.. 
> 
> Any idea about the next base of the teen titans? or Bruce Wayne money will repair this tower soon?
> 
> teen titans 16 cover.jpg


I have no idea. It's most likely that Wayne money will be involved again if things between the team is good.

----------


## Godlike13

> As much as I think things would be much better in theory if Cass became Batman, in writers' mind she's not in line to be the successor, even the writer of Tec thinks so.
> And I kinda agree with Fergus, Cass seems more suited to be a soldier, a very skilled one that is, but the mantle of Batman I think is more than that.
> Assam will disagree though (lol)


It’s not just in the writers mind. Batman succession isn’t a Kung fu contest.

----------


## dietrich

> Great posts dietrich. 
> You swapped Injustice Damian for Yuri


You know what Sparkles already took a swipe. It's just this big stupid thing and it's temporary going back to Damian in a few days.

Also I like the show it's just the guy Yuri  that I dislike.

----------


## dietrich

> For expert old fans with the TT tower out.. 
> 
> Any idea about the next base of the teen titans? or Bruce Wayne money will repair this tower soon?
> 
> Attachment 56462


Why has Damian got a tote bag? 

I'm guessing rebuild.

Gar clearly has no belongings and love Star flying with her bag. I wonder if that's how she rolls when she's going on vacation. Flying with her suitcase in hand?

----------


## dietrich

> Oh, I was checking out the January Superman cover again and isn't it... _interesting_ how Future!Batman Tim now has a long coat? And Robin Tim in new Young Justice season has a hooded cape? Gee I wonder who that reminds me of...


YJ they updated the look to what they think fans will find appealing/ will respond to like with Robin Dick in Teen Titans was updated to suit the time so he got computer hacker abilities and longpants. 

Future Tim don't know why he has the coat with the collar that's Damian's look and Tim looks a mess in that.
Maybe when he killed his Damian he looted the corpse  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Joke Damian has better style. He would not wear that.

----------


## fanfan13

I've read Super Sons #9 and well... it's a bit anticlimactic.
I definitely do like the previous issue much better (mostly due to the bonding scene between the boys). The ending feels a bit rushed *spoilers:*
and Damian does nothing in it. Kinda a bit upsetting.
*end of spoilers* 
Though despite that the ending is heartwarming enough *spoilers:*
and it made me smile seeing those kid superheroes inspired by Damian and Jon.
*end of spoilers*

Plus I don't really like the change of art in the middle. The boys look older.

I am just glad this arc finally ends. Next issue will be a filler I guess before we get to Super Sons of Tomorrow.
I am really looking forward to that arc!

----------


## fanfan13

my thoughts regarding the reaction in Batman #33

*spoilers:*
1. Why was Alfred the one who told the boys about the engagement??
2. Why the heck Jason said that Duke is Robin, that Duke should be the brightness or whatever, in front of Damian!? So Jason thinks Damian is not the true Robin?? Duke is?? I mean I know Damian operates individually as Robin in Rebirth but just what the heck was that supposed to mean??? A sarcasm? An honest voice? 
3. I don't know what I feel seeing Damian crying like that. I mean I do feel sorry for him, I want to hug him, but at the same time I don't think Damian will cry over this. Upset yes, angry most likely, sad maybe, but crying? Never crossed my mind actually.
4. What the heck was Talia doing in that bed????
5. Why didn't Bruce tell the boys this important moment BY HIMSELF????? What was Bruce thinking???

The only good thing is:
1. Mention of Batcow. About time.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## AlcorDee

I was gonna make a quip about Bruce cutting Dami's allowance bu then I realized he might not even have one? I mean, when Damian casually threw how many millions at Deathstroke in RSOB Wayne Industries was a non-entity, Bruce had amnesia and they didn't yet know Talia was alive? I wouldn't put it past him to hack overseas accounts of random crime lords and funnel the money to himself or animal rights groups/charity in his spare time? And I wouldn't be a bit surprised if Damian had his own untraceable overseas accounts, several fake identities and investions on stock market? He probably mastered international economy and/or corporate law when he was 6 or something considering he was being groomed for world domination(and then Talia killed his teachers, again) It wouldn't be out of character for him to, idk, offhandedly mention he has shares in LexCorp or something if it became relevant... 

I was kidding with the last part but now that I said it I can actually see it happening. Whelp.

And I'm unreasonably excited for Titus starring in the annual.

----------


## TheCape

@fanfan13
I find the parts with the Robins and Duke funny, even if they were incredibly OCC. Something tell me that King did this because he wanted to poke fun of the fanbase, i already can see the reactions of the fans, it won't be pretty :Frown: . But anyaway, i find weird that Damian is acting more like a 10 years old since he became a teenager, puberty is a bicth as always  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## fanfan13

> I was gonna make a quip about Bruce cutting Dami's allowance bu then I realized he might not even have one? I mean, when Damian casually threw how many millions at Deathstroke in RSOB Wayne Industries was a non-entity, Bruce had amnesia and they didn't yet know Talia was alive? I wouldn't put it past him to hack overseas accounts of random crime lords and funnel the money to himself or animal rights groups/charity in his spare time? And I wouldn't be a bit surprised if Damian had his own untraceable overseas accounts, several fake identities and investions on stock market? He probably mastered international economy and/or corporate law when he was 6 or something considering he was being groomed for world domination(and then Talia killed his teachers, again) It wouldn't be out of character for him to, idk, offhandedly mention he has shares in LexCorp or something if it became relevant... 
> 
> I was kidding with the last part but now that I said it I can actually see it happening. Whelp.
> 
> And I'm unreasonably excited for Titus starring in the annual.


I've never ever given a serious thought from where Damian has his own allowance. I simply think it's from Bruce (though he must have a taste of his maternal wealth somehow) but oh God you sure have interesting ideas about it. I'm now agreeing with: "Damian had his own untraceable overseas accounts, several fake identities and investions on stock market"

I miss Alfred the Cat the most though, because I am a cat bias.




> @fanfan13
> I find the parts with the Robins and Duke funny, even if they were incredibly OCC. Something tell me that King did this because he wanted to poke fun of the fanbase, i already can see the reactions of the fans, it won't be pretty. But anyaway, i find weird that Damian is acting more like a 10 years old since he became a teenager, puberty is a bicth as always .


If he did then he poked fun exactly at the part where it hurts as a Damian fan. It's not even funny to me.
I mean, one of Damian's big insecurities was/is whether he's worthy to have the mantle of Robin. It's been yesterday where he questioned himself of his own capability to lead a team, now the old wound is here again. Like Damian has said once, "it isn't fair".

I don't really mind Damian's childishness, I like it, but that scene where Damian did what he did is weird.

----------


## fanfan13

Oh and the reason behind why Damian did what he did is weird too. 

*spoilers:*
why did he cry at the fact that his father and Selina went to his own mother's hiding place? Weird. No matter how I think about it and how I try to find the justification, it is still strange.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## okiedokiewo

> Oh and the reason behind why Damian did what he did is weird too. 
> 
> *spoilers:*
> why did he cry at the fact that his father and Selina went to his own mother's hiding place? Weird. No matter how I think about it and how I try to find the justification, it is still strange.
> *end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
I took his crying to be about his mother...who he has complicated feelings about, to put it mildly, I'm sure.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## dietrich

Not read the issue yet but I agree with okiedokiewo. Your mother is your mother even when she's awful. Damian loves his mum, knows she has been something of a captive to her father. Without her own choices pretty much brainwashed and he wants her to be happy.

Did Bruce purposeful go to Talia's hiding place?  I thought they just happened to bump into each other.

I will reserve judgement till I've read it.

I'm starting to think that Tom king lives under a bridge.

----------


## dietrich

> @fanfan13
> I find the parts with the Robins and Duke funny, even if they were incredibly OCC. Something tell me that King did this because he wanted to poke fun of the fanbase, i already can see the reactions of the fans, it won't be pretty. But anyaway, i find weird that Damian is acting more like a 10 years old since he became a teenager, puberty is a bicth as always .


I don't think there will be much fuss. It's not a big deal.

----------


## fanfan13

I'm not really opposed to the crying scene, I only think it's weird as I don't get Damian thinking it was his fault that Bruce is marrying Selina after Duke pointed at him (why did he think it's his fault in the first place?) and then the fact that Bruce visits Talia before his marriage and how both could result in Damian feeling fully emotional to the point that he shed tears? Until I understand why I'm gonna say that it is still weird.

Maybe it's because I personally think current Damian won't mind if his parents are not going to be together due to history. He might still feel upset and a bit angry because it's Selina of all people and that Bruce didn't share opinion with him about proposing to Selina. Tears never crossed my mind at all so I was taken aback by how it turned out.

Tumblr already loves it anyway.

and yeah @dietrich Bruce and Selina seem to purposely go to Talia's place, if I don't get it wrong.

----------


## kiwiliko

> If he did then he poked fun exactly at the part where it hurts as a Damian fan. It's not even funny to me.
> I mean, one of Damian's big insecurities was/is whether he's worthy to have the mantle of Robin. It's been yesterday where he questioned himself of his own capability to lead a team, now the old wound is here again. Like Damian has said once, "it isn't fair".
> 
> I don't really mind Damian's childishness, I like it, but that scene where Damian did what he did is weird.


Poking fun felt more like earlier in the run when Damian and Jason roughhouse over the toy, at least that somewhat referenced the time Damian's stole his helmet.

Watching Jason lose to a dog because King's list and then have Damian burst into tears so King can harder shove into our faces what a big thing is happening to Batman is just uncomfortable at this point. They're both not that big of deals but King's writing for any supporting character has felt tonally off for a while now, like that one person who tries to make a joke within the group but ends up ragging on someone instead.

----------


## AlcorDee

Uhhhh increasingly more convinced this comic can't take place in prime earth??? Ace was fully grown when he came along during Dick's Robin era. Even with the n52 timeline he has to be well over 100 years old by dog years by now. Definitely not in any shape to be wrestling with anyone. And why would Bruce get Damian Titus if they already had a dog? And why did he never show up in bat menagerie's joint appearances? Are they shunning him? Are Titus, Alfred and Batcow the new mean girls? Does this make Titus Regina George? Is Ace Lindsay Lohan now? Is GOLIATH Lindsay Lohan? I lost where I was going with this metaphor.

Also, is King mixing Talia up with some other villainess or does "Baddie" and "Has Vagina" together equal instant orgies with some writers? Why would she waste her time indulging in baser instinct when she could've been sharpening her skills, training her minions, stalking her son, stalking her father, plotting in her throne or bathing in the blood of her enemies. Not to mention her usual freakishly high standards and exclusivity? She doesn't just allow people to _touch_ her??? She wouldn't even carry her only son to term when there was a convenient artificial womb laying around. Why would she give some random nobodies privilege with her body? I already hate how this arc is handling her.

And wasn't Talia running Bialya as its Queen last I checked?

And then there's Tim's absence when a single and available Bruce has been looking for him without eating or sleeping. I definitely can't see him drop all that to go on a pre-honeymoon. And between this and how line-wide Oz storyline got, I think I'm taking the latter as DC canon. Add that to Alfred calling Duke to what turns out be a strictly family meeting(instead of, yanno, Cass who is long since treated as a daughter even post-flashpoint, or his cousin and co-commander Kate, or long time family friend and might-as-well-be-family Babs) I can't pin the timeline of this book on anywhere between or after rest of the Bat titles. Other alternative is that King doesn't give enough of a fuck to take five minutes to check his facts or call DC to confirm timeline and willingly butchers Bat-fam dynamics. Seriously. What business does Duke have being in that room over literally anyone else, I have no idea. Unless they don't exist on the alternate earth King's entire run takes place in.

And why is Duke the one correcting Jason on that low-blow Robin comment? I would've expected Damian to immediately *tt* if nothing else. Or Dick intercepting on his behalf before the situation blows up somehow. But I guess the writers might simply love hearing/writing Duke's voice that much I guess. AND I COUNTED AT LEAST THREE INSTANCES WHERE I ACCIDENTALLY READ *TT* WHEN DAMIAN WAS JUST SAYING SOMETHING RANDOM I MEAN HOW DO YOU MESS THAT UP WHEN A READER'S BRAIN JUST DOES IT SUBCONSCIOUSLY???... Wow, my priorities. On that note, how has Duke not met Batcow yet. She lives in the Batcave. I'm pretty sure he's been to Batcave before. How do you miss the grown-ass cow and the straws among the cold stone and technological marvel of the cave? Unless she lives somewhere else on this alternate earth.

And good on Bruce making life altering decisions without consulting the people it would officially effect. At least when he adopts kids in need it can stay between him and the kid in question even if the inheritance issue gets increasingly muddy. Marrying Selina would LEGALLY make her his underage son's step mother and give her say in his life. Not that I think Selina would want to control any aspect Damian or Damian thinks she actually might. But it's still the kind of heads up a control freak like Damian might've appreciated. I mean, I can't cite any personal experience with the topic but isn't it at least polite to ask your kid for his or her opinion when bringing a new mommy/daddy into their life... or when adopting new siblings for them, right. Forget I asked. This part was very in character for Bruce. (LBR tho Damian would be very easy for Selina to persuade if he acted out against the marriage. She can just throw cats at him until he's blissfully cooing at her feet... Another instance where I'm not sure if I'm joking.)

I'm not even gonna touch on Damian crying, whether it's about Talia or Bruce walking into a dangerous area. He can handle Talia stoically even when face the face with her. And Bruce running off on impossible suicide missions is like Tuesday for this family. If anything he'd be dismissive of it and *tt* a lot? I mean, I'm not saying he wouldn't feel a thing. Just that he would SHOW a thing? Much of a thing? Especially tears, like, what the heck? Even if it was about the marriage Damian's default defense system is usually more like anger or stoicism or laser focus on the mission depending on the situation? Not tears???? Maybe I wouldn't have been so weirded out if it had only been Dick and/or Alfred in the room but with Jason and Duke staring? As much as I enjoy papa!Dick, that has to be the cheapest way to get some emotional mileage.

My overall impression of the chapter? ALTERNATE EARTH! Needs more *tt* and Goliath is Lindsay Lohan.

----------


## AlcorDee

What the hell did I just write I had no idea it was getting this long????

----------


## irene

You remember me vehemently wanting King to write Damian? 

I'm taking it back. Please no. 

Bruce is really winning aganist Slade on 'Father of the year'. At least Slade is _interested_ in his children even if his means to connect with them are terrible. Bruce coudn't care less, it seems.

Damian crying was also very bizarre, because I really didn't get his motivation. What was there to cry about, apart from frustration. Damian might have felt dejected or scared, but he never would have showed those feelings around Jason and Duke.

Validating Bat-cow's existence was the only thing I really liked in this. And I might be projecting, but the symbolism (desert, dead horse) really didn't rise my confidence that this relationships will end up happy.

----------


## Godlike13

His dads getting married and he’s going to see his mom. Ya, I get his motivation.

----------


## fanfan13

> Poking fun felt more like earlier in the run when Damian and Jason roughhouse over the toy, at least that somewhat referenced the time Damian's stole his helmet.
> 
> Watching Jason lose to a dog because King's list and then have Damian burst into tears so King can harder shove into our faces what a big thing is happening to Batman is just uncomfortable at this point. They're both not that big of deals but King's writing for any supporting character has felt tonally off for a while now, like that one person who tries to make a joke within the group but ends up ragging on someone instead.


Exactly. i totally agree with this.
King's trying to make the reaction as emotional as it could get but it didn't feel natural for the characters involved.
And I don't know if it's just me being overly sensitive about this but I see Jason's comment as King taking a jab at Damian's role as Robin. He said that yet he also writes Batman operating alone?




> What the hell did I just write I had no idea it was getting this long????


A long essay I would love to agree, especially the Talia part it's just spot on.




> His dads getting married and he’s going to see his mom. Ya, I get his motivation.


...I understand but it's not like something Damian would be feeling so emotional and cry over?
It's not like Dark Batmen invading Gotham, his team members are caught, Gotham turned into labyrinth, he was stabbed in the chest by an arrow, and his father is still missing? Even in that situation Damian didn't shed a tear.

----------


## Godlike13

That’s a completely different situation. This isn’t superhero stuff, this is mom and dad drama. Which has been the biggest source of pain in Damian’s life.

----------


## DragonPiece

> That’s a completely different situation. This isn’t superhero stuff, this is mom and dad drama. Which has been the biggest source of pain in Damian’s life.


Yep, I think King wrote Damian fairly here.

----------


## fanfan13

Still I said before it's hard to think current Damian would give a care that his mom and dad aren't going to be together, especially after the awful things she has done to them. Even after RSOB, he's still pretty much estranged from Talia. It's definitely not something he would have an emotional meltdown over. Upset yes, I mean his dad is going to marry another woman not his mother, but even the biggest factor why he's upset I think is because he didn't get a say in this proposal thing that affects his life in big way.

That's just me though. A lot of fans I see in tumblr love his reaction.

----------


## Godlike13

> Still I said before it's hard to think current Damian would give a care that his mom and dad aren't going to be together, especially after the awful things she has done to them. Even after RSOB, he's still pretty much estranged from Talia. It's definitely not something he would have an emotional meltdown over. Upset yes, I mean his dad is going to marry another woman not his mother, but even the biggest factor why he's upset I think is because he didn't get a say in this proposal thing that affects his life in big way.
> 
> That's just me though. A lot of fans I see in tumblr love his reaction.


Im sure a part of him would love for his parents to be together, but i think that only one part here. Another part is that his dad is going to see his mom, with his new fiance. I can buy Damian being overwhelmed with emotion with all that.

----------


## kiwiliko

> Exactly. i totally agree with this.
> King's trying to make the reaction as emotional as it could get but it didn't feel natural for the characters involved.
> And I don't know if it's just me being overly sensitive about this but I see Jason's comment as King taking a jab at Damian's role as Robin. He said that yet he also writes Batman operating alone?


As someone who doesn't read for Batman as much I read for the Robins, I have to say I see a lot of Batman saying how much he loves Damian but I haven't actually read a lot of Bruce and Damian interaction really happen as much as Bruce with Duke. If this were any other author I'm tempted to say it was probably coincidence but King's writing so far is kinda guilty of telling not showing Damian's role in the family. I would say I feel oversensitive too noticing the jab in that joke but if you see it also then I might assume King meant for that to be there. He seems to show quite some favour for Duke.

----------


## AlcorDee

Btw did anyone else laugh at Superman with his Super culinary skills making the boys... pancakes? They must've been hungry after that adventure but maybe next time wait for Lois to get home for dinner? Growing boys need their nutrients. And lol at Damian catching the coffee virus. I hear Robins are especially susceptible to that one. I hope Alfred is judging Tim for being a bad example. I also hope they go to war over the coffee machine every morning...Naaah, Damian would just buy his own if he wanted... except Alfred would find and confiscate it so he might have to battle after all.

And idk whether to laugh or cry at Superman Superdadding Damian on the same week Bruce is getting yet another big fat "F" at parenting.

----------


## fanfan13

> Btw did anyone else laugh at Superman with his Super culinary skills making the boys... pancakes? They must've been hungry after that adventure but maybe next time wait for Lois to get home for dinner? Growing boys need their nutrients. And lol at Damian catching the coffee virus. I hear Robins are especially susceptible to that one. I hope Alfred is judging Tim for being a bad example. I also hope they go to war over the coffee machine every morning...Naaah, Damian would just buy his own if he wanted... except Alfred would find and confiscate it so he might have to battle after all.
> 
> And idk whether to laugh or cry at Superman Superdadding Damian on the same week Bruce is getting yet another big fat "F" at parenting.


lol yeah was that chocolate pancakes Clark made for the boys? 

And I love Clark super-parenting Damian like,
Damian: "I don't do dishes."
Clark: "You do here, son!" *Superman flies away*

I wonder if Damian actually did the dishes afterwards.

----------


## TheSupernaut

So since when is Talia a poly?

----------


## fanfan13

> As someone who doesn't read for Batman as much I read for the Robins, I have to say I see a lot of Batman saying how much he loves Damian but I haven't actually read a lot of Bruce and Damian interaction really happen as much as Bruce with Duke. If this were any other author I'm tempted to say it was probably coincidence but King's writing so far is kinda guilty of telling not showing Damian's role in the family. I would say I feel oversensitive too noticing the jab in that joke but if you see it also then I might assume King meant for that to be there. He seems to show quite some favour for Duke.


I am so glad I'm not the only one  :Smile: 
I have no idea what King genuinely thinks of Duke though.




> So since when is Talia a poly?


Have no idea as well. Perhaps since she's moved on from her Beloved Bruce?

----------


## TheSupernaut

> I am so glad I'm not the only one 
> I have no idea what King genuinely thinks of Duke though.
> 
> 
> 
> Have no idea as well. Perhaps since she's moved on from her Beloved Bruce?


Maybe. But if she's about to, at the very least attempt to kill Selina...how much has she "moved" on? Maybe all the sex is to numb the pain Lol.

----------


## AlcorDee

Holy ffffff I feel like such an idiot right now. There is ONE reason that might justify Damian reacting like that to the marriage. If his meeting and bonding with Helna Wayne the Huntress in n52 is still canon. I might somewhat buy it if the prospect of meeting her, even if just as a baby, in the near future is what made him emotional. He can handle fights, deaths, tragedy and family drama but good things? He's not trained to handle good things happening to him. His sister who could've been? After the way he lost his "brothers" in RSOB? And he cried then too. And she cried for him when he died. And they never got to say goodbye since she went back to her world and he was busy being dead. Never got to have that one powwow they'd arranged. Oh dear I'm making myself emotional now.

----------


## Fergus

King once said that some of his favourite characters are Dick Grayson, Nightwing, Agent 37, Batman and Damian now i know the Batman he was talking about is DickBats because this issue made it painfully obvious how little he cares about the actual story, Bruce Wayne Batman or anyone else.

Everyone is OCC.
Duke don't you live at that big house?
Alfred think's Bruce is kray kray because he wants to settle down?
Anyone gives a toss about this?
Dick treating Damian like he birthed him. The kids on the internet love that don't you know
Selina stepping on that guy's head. a guard who is just doing his job
The couple are shown more as a thrill seeking violent pair. Bruce doesn't expect to come out alive. Why is he on a suicide mission if he just found love. so much for honouring your father's words.
Damian here is tumblr Damian scowl faced angry smol but so soft and vulnerable underneath cue mama Dick fussing like a hen over him.
Of course Damian break down when his mother is brought up that's how you trigger a Wayne. Bruce still talks to his.
Duke calling Jason jay
Jason again turned into comic relief. Again

Tom king doesn't know or care about Batman. He said he doesn't have any new ideas for the Bat so he's pandering to a chosen demographic the social media crowd to keep sales near expected levels.

This was trash but I really enjoyed it. If you go in expecting batman and superior stories you'll hate it but if you look at it as a trashy novel full of gags, tropes, drama, beautiful landscapes, dysfunctional families and exotic women engaging in orgies in the middle of the desert then it works.

Talia in that panel BLOODY HELL! Who emerges from an Orgy looking like that?! 
Did she wear them all out?
And that line "prepare my Swords" I can't wait for the next issue now

----------


## adrikito

.... That King... Is worst than I imaginated, I read the 3 last pages of comments.. I can´t see Batman, I hate King Batman..*

Maybe I was wrong and the only that want 100 issues in his current comic is GLEASON(Superman), according the last Fergus 
comment( painfully obvious how little he cares about the actual story, Bruce Wayne Batman or anyone else.)... 

King will ruin Batman image with 100 issuess..* I hope that the SALES FAIL and see him out before that.. However, one bad writer can ruin all changes of marry batman forever.

*About King and Duke.. He created Gotham Girl ONLY FOR HIM*, like previosly DC created Spoiler for Tim(then, she was a succeful character).. *Remember that she will marry him according Batman 6*, I think..  In the same moment that you mentioned him you ruined her in my eyes, however I don´t hate her..

Damian crying.. Jason saying Robin to Duke, Damian fault(HE IS NOT IN GOTHAM, you know that duke  :Mad: ).. This is a nonsense..

Talia in one orgy... Seems that she know about batman news.. or this is one usual vengeance against him.. NO MATTER.. I hate her..


THIS IS NOT THE FIRST TIME THAT I HEARD SOMETHING LIKE THAT... IN TUMBLR THERE ARE A STRANGE PEOPLE..

----------


## dietrich

I don't know what to say because I'never seen anything like this. It was like some sort of modern interpretive dance performances that you get dragged to don't understand what's going on but you are obligated to stand and applaud but the comic variety.

And yep I recognise the tumblr Robins if Tim was in this he would be holding a coffee, long hair in his eyes looking smug because as Catlad he's known all this time.

This wasn't what I expected  I expected Damian to get  bad tantrumy cliched treatment but he ended up being the only character that King handled sympathetically and positively.
i don't mind Manpain so I don't mind seeing the kid break down at the realisation that his emotional dunce of of a father is heading to her private place new fiance in tow. That's his mum.

And why is Talia more important than his Kids? He couldn't tell them personally before setting off? Why is the Holly thing isn't time sensitive so there was no reason for Alfred breaking the news?

Bruce and Selina were the worst.Why are they more Natural Born Killers here?

Like the last time King used the family it was  pure fanservice and quips no meat.
I don't accept that well his a Dick Grayon fan excuse. You don't have to be a fan to write a character well. Have you seen his Scott? Mr Miracle isn't on that list of favourites yet that book is leagues better than this.

----------


## dietrich

I must be tumblr trash because I love Dick fussing over Damian

----------


## TheCape

We all had our wishes and soft spots, no shame about it :Smile:

----------


## adrikito

> I must be tumblr trash because I love Dick fussing over Damian


Ohhhh... Poor Damian...

----------


## dietrich

> We all had our wishes and soft spots, no shame about it


This broke me. I usually hate most things bat family and tumblr related but I love Manpain and i love the overprotective big brother trope so this is my Achilles heel. King knows how to push buttons.

----------


## TheCape

I usually take Tumblr stuff as cute fanon, i don't have a problem when fans do that, it bothers me when some writter tried to pander that crow a tad to much, but in small doses, i can live with it.

----------


## Lady Nightwing

> I must be tumblr trash because I love Dick fussing over Damian


I'm not on Tumblr but make room in your trashcan because I loved it too :Smile:

----------


## Rac7d*

evicted already

----------


## fanfan13

> And yep I recognise the tumblr Robins if Tim was in this he would be holding a coffee, long hair in his eyes looking smug because as Catlad he's known all this time.


Jason's "Okay, don't panic, that's a tear. We are all dead", Damian's crying, and Dick comforting Damian were all fanfic materials and tumblr headcanons. How did I just realize this, I read fanfics and headcanons in my spare time.
I'm not surprised if Tim were there he would react like that. 




> I must be tumblr trash because I love Dick fussing over Damian


Lol I'm a Tumblr trash too I love those panels. Even more as standalone.

----------


## fanfan13

> evicted already


Actually the first time I saw this I laughed.

----------


## dietrich

> I'm not on Tumblr but make room in your trashcan because I loved it too





> Lol I'm a Tumblr trash too I love those panels. Even more as standalone.


 :Smile:  I's a happy place

----------


## dietrich

> Actually the first time I saw this I laughed.


Starfire looks fantastic and I expected Damian to be a trolley suitcase type of guy not a large tote dude. Heck a backpack or even a cardboard box is preferable to a tote. That's just so uncool.

Maybe it's a recycling bag.

----------


## fanfan13

> Starfire looks fantastic and I expected Damian to be a trolley suitcase type of guy not a large tote dude. Heck a backpack or even a cardboard box is preferable to a tote. That's just so uncool.
> 
> Maybe it's a recycling bag.


Nah I think it stll looks classy enough.

Damian doesn't bring a lot of things to Titans Tower, so it's true that he belongs to those who don't live there and only present on the weekend. He's really busy commuting between Gotham, Metropolis, and San Fransisco, isn't he?
I wonder what's in that bag lol.

----------


## CPSparkles

that was quite the reaction but why would any of these care about Bruce marrying Selina? King is intentionally twisting thee characters so something interesting can happen in this remarkably dull story.  As someone who cares more about the Robins than Bruce Wayne I don't appreciate this.


As wasted and OC as the boys were here they were the highlight the only good thing in this issue. Great to see Tiger Strange that in the issue you have Bruce shoot a horse also mentions the animal his son rescued. This Bruce get worse every issue it's quite remarkable.

On the positive side
King emphasising the beautiful between Dick and Damian . This duo is perfection and the sweet thing coming out of comics. Batman writers normally down play this bond.
Kings did a god job on Damian showing his vulnerability in contrast to his fathers coldness. Normally it's Damian who is made to look a monster so glad he turned the tables.

----------


## CPSparkles

So Japan celebrates Bunny Day

----------


## CPSparkles

> I's a happy place


Room for one more?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CPSparkles

> I must be tumblr trash because I love Dick fussing over Damian


This is so touching Poor Damian I just want to hug him. after all is said and done he is just a kid with shitty parents but it's okay his got caring brothers. He has his family and family is love.

----------


## adrikito

TEEN TITANS 13 PREVIEW:

https://www.newsarama.com/37033-teen...3-preview.html

No, Emiko is not here yet, another time talking about kid flash.. *Damian says: If you want him.. Go, get him..* This is a waste of time, the next chapter was about him..

----------


## Fergus

Percy you sneaky sod way to play it making Damian the bigger man. I bet lots of people who were hoping for heapings of humble pie will be crushed to see Damian volunteer leadership to Kory.
Beast Boy has now become background noise hopefully by next month he'll phase out of being

----------


## AlcorDee

Oh my sweet baby you literally designed those simulations yourself. Either Damian is subconsciously punishing himself for failing them in Gotham or that same subconsciousness is telling him he can't trust those so called friends at all. Or both. Both sounds about right. And what the hell et tu Aqualad you barely know KF at all???? Shame on you. Shame on your goldfish. As much as Wally is endearing himself to me recently in other titles, why would anyone trust KF to watch their back after what he pulled? Oh but I think Damian has been troubled over firing him for a while now. But he's too Damian to admit it so this is an excellent loophole actually? He's not taking KF back himself. If current team leader decides to do so, well, let it be known he was against it. Whatever. I'm just glad he doesn't have to carry the responsibility for any of them beyond those of a regular member. And lol TT talking about how kids get to fail. NOT DAMIAN WAYNE YOU FOOLS! This is so hilarious they have no idea what kind of high standards Damian has been held to since he was taken out of the artificial womb. I was gonna get angry but the irony is too much I keep laughing. They're lucky he's grown enough to not immediately start screeching and questioning their upbringing over that comment.

New high of bat-brooding tho. Run virtual betrayal scenarios for your whole team against you and insult the software in denial. That was totally brooding he's a brooder Bruce would be proud.

----------


## Fergus

> Oh my sweet baby you literally designed those simulations yourself. Either Damian is subconsciously punishing himself for failing them in Gotham or that same subconsciousness is telling him he can't trust those so called friends at all. Or both. Both sounds about right. And what the hell et tu Aqualad you barely know KF at all???? Shame on you. Shame on your goldfish. As much as Wally is endearing himself to me recently in other titles, why would anyone trust KF to watch their back after what he pulled? Oh but I think Damian has been troubled over firing him for a while now. But he's too Damian to admit it so this is an excellent loophole actually? He's not taking KF back himself. If current team leader decides to do so, well, let it be known he was against it. Whatever. I'm just glad he doesn't have to carry the responsibility for any of them beyond those of a regular member. And lol TT talking about how kids get to fail. NOT DAMIAN WAYNE YOU FOOLS! This is so hilarious they have no idea what kind of high standards Damian has been held to since he was taken out of the artificial womb. I was gonna get angry but the irony is too much I keep laughing. They're lucky he's grown enough to not immediately start screeching and questioning their upbringing over that comment.
> 
> New high of bat-brooding tho. Run virtual betrayal scenarios for your whole team against you and insult the software in denial. That was totally brooding he's a brooder Bruce would be proud.


It's sheer stupidity. There's betrayal and there's what Wally did.
Damian is his father's son  :Smile:

----------


## Fergus

Great to see the superbat logo in SuperSons.

----------


## TheCape

Wow, Percy's dialogue couldn't be more "in your face" if he tried.



> Great to see the superbat logo in SuperSons.


Agreed, it was pretty awesome, althought the sudden change of art feel a bit weird.

----------


## Fergus

> Wow, Percy's dialogue couldn't be more "in your face" if he tried.
> 
> Agreed, it was pretty awesome, althought the sudden change of art feel a bit weird.


That was strange. Damian because his face was covered got of lightly. Jon just looked odd in so many panels

----------


## CPSparkles

DC's cutest. Those expression s. The little Prince isn't familiar with pancakes

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

aspirinoverdose

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Damian ad Fanboy

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian by playbackb

----------


## CPSparkles

Tim and Damian Halloween

----------


## CPSparkles

I wonder if Alfred still cuts his hair?

----------


## CPSparkles

https://fuyunoakegata.tumblr.com/

----------


## fanfan13

> TEEN TITANS 13 PREVIEW:
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/37033-teen...3-preview.html
> 
> No, Emiko is not here yet, another time talking about kid flash.. *Damian says: If you want him.. Go, get him..* This is a waste of time, the next chapter was about him..


Thank you fpr sharing. I'm scared to see this.
I thought next week issue will be Emiko guest starring, I'm not ready for KF issue yet.

edit: I really hope this two-issue arc will end in a good way.

----------


## CPSparkles

I wonder why the change in plan? Also what happened to the people watching BB. I feel bad for this title editorial is just messing with it and the lack of care shows.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

It still hits me after all this time

----------


## CPSparkles

From Batman #713 (October 2011)

----------


## fanfan13

> New high of bat-brooding tho. Run virtual betrayal scenarios for your whole team against you and insult the software in denial. That was totally brooding he's a brooder Bruce would be proud.


...poor Damian. His big insecurities strike again. 

Dammit, I just want to see Damian being happy with friends, not feeling cautious those said friends will turn their back on him all the time, or silently feeling upset, sad, angry that those said friends think of him in negative light, or disregarded by his father when he tried to ask about how to deal wity them  :Frown: 

anyway nice arts, Sparkles, thank you for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## fanfan13

> I wonder why the change in plan? Also what happened to the people watching BB. I feel bad for this title editorial is just messing with it and the lack of care shows.


I think Emiko showing up is part of The Return of Kid Flash part 1. People watching BB maybe will be addressed after Super Sons of Tomorrow crossover.

----------


## CPSparkles

> ...poor Damian. His big insecurities strike again. 
> 
> Dammit, I just want to see Damian being happy with friends, not feeling cautious those said friends will turn their back on him all the time, or silently feeling upset, sad, angry that those said friends think of him in negative light, or disregarded by his father when he tried to ask about how to deal wity them 
> 
> anyway nice arts, Sparkles, thank you for sharing


You're welcome.
Percy and King are really laying on the angst. Damian's life is already tragic and sad enough I just want the boy to have some happiness or just regular moments outside of Supersons

----------


## fanfan13

> You're welcome.
> Percy and King are really laying on the angst. Damian's life is already tragic and sad enough I just want the boy to have some happiness or just regular moments outside of Supersons


At least we still have Super Sons. Damian is happy and enjoying himself in it.
Though seems like even future issues of Super Sons will turn (a bit) darker later.

----------


## dietrich

well seeing and Didio and Johns are still in charge Rebirth or not batfamily members are not supposed to be happy.
Gotham looks the way it does for a reason.

----------


## AlcorDee

It's funny in hindsight how different my initial reactions to Teen Titans and Super Sons were. I had high hopes for TT at the first arc and kept excusing it's weaknesses and cooing over superficial bonding but nowadays I dread every single new issue. And when Super Sons first met I was very ughhh and felt like their parent and DC forcing them together to milk the brand of Robin and Superboy. But they didn't immediately become friends or even get along that well? But they're still developing gradually and getting somewhere right before my eyes and I'm loving it??? Whereas with Titans it's one step forwards two steps back. Damian and Jon are getting used to each other's peculiarities and even their banter feels less malicious and more like joking around now?? And snide comments starting to sound more like quips where they both don't take stuff personally anymore and it's great! And best part of it is that it's two sided? Like, Dami adjusts his expectancies and Jon stopped taking Dami so seriously and they're both less defensive and insecure around each other as a result? And you can see it happen when reading between the lines instead of the author doing a lot of tell-don't-show with scripted emotional spewings from heart??? Meanwhile we have Teen Titans. I borderline hate the comic I was excited for and I love the one I was expecting to hate?????

But then my own inner tumblr trash can actually settle for any scraps. Seriously, I spent half an hour cooing about Kory touching Damian's shoulder and Damian not twitching or slapping it away in the preview. I feel so cheap right now.

Speaking of preview, is it just me or does TT ganging up on Damian look like an intervention without the speech bubbles? "Damian, we're here because we love you."

----------


## Fergus

> It's funny in hindsight how different my initial reactions to Teen Titans and Super Sons were. I had high hopes for TT at the first arc and kept excusing it's weaknesses and cooing over superficial bonding but nowadays I dread every single new issue. And when Super Sons first met I was very ughhh and felt like their parent and DC forcing them together to milk the brand of Robin and Superboy. But they didn't immediately become friends or even get along that well? But they're still developing gradually and getting somewhere right before my eyes and I'm loving it??? Whereas with Titans it's one step forwards two steps back. Damian and Jon are getting used to each other's peculiarities and even their banter feels less malicious and more like joking around now?? And snide comments starting to sound more like quips where they both don't take stuff personally anymore and it's great! And best part of it is that it's two sided? Like, Dami adjusts his expectancies and Jon stopped taking Dami so seriously and they're both less defensive and insecure around each other as a result? And you can see it happen when reading between the lines instead of the author doing a lot of tell-don't-show with scripted emotional spewings from heart??? Meanwhile we have Teen Titans. I borderline hate the comic I was excited for and I love the one I was expecting to hate?????
> 
> But then my own inner tumblr trash can actually settle for any scraps. Seriously, I spent half an hour cooing about Kory touching Damian's shoulder and Damian not twitching or slapping it away in the preview. I feel so cheap right now.
> 
> Speaking of preview, is it just me or does TT ganging up on Damian look like an intervention without the speech bubbles? "Damian, we're here because we love you."


I was the opposite. I knew SS was going to be spectacular and felt it was a bad idea having Damian lead a recycled TT team. Damian on TT was never going to go any other way when you consider that it's pretty similar thing to Damian taking T**'s place as Robin coupled with his abrasive attitude and that 3 original members were being essentially demoted and aged down so Damian can lead them.

I like that Percy is invested in the character
Hate that he regressed
Wish that he would focus equally on the team
Wish that he didn't throw so much dad drama into it.

The 1st arc is still by far the best and TLC threw a spanner in the works. A lot of the bad feelings surrounding the book right now stem from that cross over. Priest's story and Abnett's direction with Wally

----------


## fanfan13

> But then my own inner tumblr trash can actually settle for any scraps. Seriously, I spent half an hour cooing about Kory touching Damian's shoulder and Damian not twitching or slapping it away in the preview. I feel so cheap right now.
> 
> Speaking of preview, is it just me or does TT ganging up on Damian look like an intervention without the speech bubbles? "Damian, we're here because we love you."


lol, I don't see it that way. It's nice to think like that though.

I think I'm not that much of a tumblr trash as I believed myself to be.

I was excited for Teen Titans when it was first announced. I mean Damian was going to work within a real team and gain friends along the way. I had mixed feelings about the first few issues. I changed my mind when the first arc ended nicely and I had high hopes for this title. But then TLC crossover happened. It shattered some of my hopes though I still have remaining left. Then GR ended up to be something I totally didn't expect and I love it. Right now I'm feeling a bit scared especially with KF issue coming, yet I'm still excited to read future issues of Teen Titans that will come. 

Honestly I genuinely appreaciate and respect Percy exploring and developing Damian in his own way. I like that he's invested in Damian. However, I'm also not against Damian quitting the Teen Titans and forming new team he can truly enjoy himself around them or going solo adventure again.

Meanwhile for Super Sons, I was really excited when DC announced it. Superfamily is the reason I'm pulled into reading Superman and into loving Superman and Lois/Clark relationship so to have their son interacts with my number 1 fav, Damian, is something that I'm totally digging. I was really thrilled when Superman 10-11 were published and I literally counted down February 2017 to come. Right now I do think that the plot of Super Sons is not always perfect, but the relationship and mutual development between the boys are so great they make up for the plot. The beautiful art is also a plus. I'm constantly excited to read more of Super Sons. Even though it seemms to be going a bit dark in the future issues and Jon going bad involuntarily is kinda overused already, I'm always and constantly excited for it.

----------


## reni344

I have so many issues with Lazarus Contract we just had the arc with Damian not too long ago but then it seems like all that happened in that arc is thrown out the window. 
That arc might as well not have happened because none of it mattered. 
Also the Teen Titan's first annual gets used in this story they should have used that annual to focus on the team and build their relationships. 
Not to mention Lazarus Contract is sold as the Teen Titans and the Titans coming together to beat a common enemy apeing on a classic storyline and none of it bears fruit. Besides both Wallys and Damian and Dick who in the Titans and Teen Titans really matter in that story? 
The whole thing is about Deathstroke if this is his big turn for his character highlight that in Deathstroke book, not Teen Titans or Titans. I think this is the point where Teen Titans loses a lot of momentum and does not really get it back.

----------


## Fergus

I feel bad for Percy DC isn't invested in the comic side of the Titans and TT's franchise so many crossovers derail the book. By now we should already be on arcs focused on other members. This KF coming back stuff wouldn't be necessary if not for defiance DC is trying to build up Deathstroke but at the expense of these other brands. It was an expensive gamble that didn't pay off.

----------


## fanfan13

True. Three crossover issues and two issues of KF coming back could have been better to be used to build the teamwork and develop one character if Percy is going by one arc focused for one character strategy. I don't understand why DC allows so many crossovers in short time and they are all centralized in Damian or in TLC case Damian had more screentime and a big role. I mean I know my boy inherits his father dominant nature but a lot of people don't like it. His haters who read Teen Titans not for him or those who somehow still read him and then bitch about him in it hate it. 

Even I, who love Damian so much, would prefer for Damian to be set aside as a background character with one or two speech bubbles and let the others soaked in panels and bubbles.

----------


## Godlike13

Ya, it just seems like one of those runs that could never get going. I mean it lost its artist right off the bat, which was a big blow IMO, and now its just one crossover after the next.

----------


## Fergus

> True. Three crossover issues and two issues of KF coming back could have been better to be used to build the teamwork and develop one character if Percy is going by one arc focused for one character strategy. I don't understand why DC allows so many crossovers in short time and they are all centralized in Damian or in TLC case Damian had more screentime and a big role. I mean I know my boy inherits his father dominant nature but a lot of people don't like it. His haters who read Teen Titans not for him or those who somehow still read him and then bitch about him in it hate it. 
> 
> Even I, who love Damian so much, would prefer for Damian to be set aside as a background character with one or two speech bubbles and let the others soaked in panels and bubbles.


A lot is down to writer preference Damian didn't have to be central in TLC by rights Dick and his generation should have been central but Priest and made the call. Priest's story was central to all of this. I wonder what the original story idea and roles were before DC decided that Priest couldn't have Damian? because that was why KF was fired. Damian was the one that was supposed to join Deathstroke not nuwally.
Either way Dick and the titans who had a history with Slade should have been the central figures.
The TT really had nothing to do with the beef aside from that Priest need to pouch one of the for Deathstroke team.

----------


## fanfan13

TLC was a mess, even Dick and his Lazarus Contract with Slade weren't really relevant by the end of the day. Such a shame I was initially excited because both Titans team will interact with each other but it brought bad things instead. Damian and both Wallys suffer the most.

----------


## blitzwolf215

> It's funny in hindsight how different my initial reactions to Teen Titans and Super Sons were. I had high hopes for TT at the first arc and kept excusing it's weaknesses and cooing over superficial bonding but nowadays I dread every single new issue. And when Super Sons first met I was very ughhh and felt like their parent and DC forcing them together to milk the brand of Robin and Superboy. But they didn't immediately become friends or even get along that well? But they're still developing gradually and getting somewhere right before my eyes and I'm loving it??? Whereas with Titans it's one step forwards two steps back. Damian and Jon are getting used to each other's peculiarities and even their banter feels less malicious and more like joking around now?? And snide comments starting to sound more like quips where they both don't take stuff personally anymore and it's great! And best part of it is that it's two sided? Like, Dami adjusts his expectancies and Jon stopped taking Dami so seriously and they're both less defensive and insecure around each other as a result? And you can see it happen when reading between the lines instead of the author doing a lot of tell-don't-show with scripted emotional spewings from heart??? Meanwhile we have Teen Titans. I borderline hate the comic I was excited for and I love the one I was expecting to hate?????
> 
> But then my own inner tumblr trash can actually settle for any scraps. Seriously, I spent half an hour cooing about Kory touching Damian's shoulder and Damian not twitching or slapping it away in the preview. I feel so cheap right now.
> 
> Speaking of preview, is it just me or does TT ganging up on Damian look like an intervention without the speech bubbles? "Damian, we're here because we love you."


I feel Super Sons handled Damian making friends better than Teen Titans did. Teen Titans, while I liked the first story arc, felt rushed. They just meet and start sharing sad stories about themselves and then poof, their friends. And alot of the time it feels like they aren't really friends with Damian the way they talk about him. Damian's relationship with Jon has been handled much better as it has been built up slowly since the boys met in Superman #10. Like you said, they didn't initially like each other that much but the relationship has evolved and you can feel like they are friends. Compare how Damian and Jon act in the first Super Sons arc to how they acted in the most recent one, you can see the difference and how far they've both come in relation to each other. Now look at how Damian and the Teen Titans interact by the end of the first arc and compare it to the most recent one, it feel like a regression in terms of the relationship between the TT and Damian.

----------


## RedBird

Hey, kinda abstract hypothetical question here, I'm just curious about everyones viewpoint on this *very* minute point, So forgive the roundabout contextualization and interpretation I'm adding here. 

I didnt really like Damians (or anyones) reaction in Batman 33, I thought it was a tad too dramatized but thats the story King is going for so whatever.
Even if I thought that Damian would cry on the spot I personally didn't think he would cry in front of anyone besides _maybe_ Dick and Alfred, (and Bruce) I dunno, I guess I just don't see him as being able to readily show a 'weakness' (not that I think its a weakness) in front of Jason and Duke as he did. He seems more able to hide his sad emotional side under a veneer of disgust or anger or ego etc. I would have believed the scenario more if he had suddenly walked away and Dick had followed him and found him crying somewhere away from prying eyes. To see him burst into tears and be vulnerable in front of Jason and Duke felt, weirdly, too soon for me, I didnt think he was close enough with either to display himself as 'weak' like that. (Again, 'weak' by his teachings and upbringing not by my definition, of course he can cry.) Being open, vulnerable and showing his emotions and sensitive side is something he seemed to only ever reserve for those he was closest to, so either this is kind of a sign of the big steps he has made towards his family, especially those he wasn't already close to, or its ooc. Whilst I would like it to be the former rather than the latter, after all, SOB did allude to the respect he had for his _brothers_ I still have to ask, if hypothetically we take this scene as in-character, do you guys still think he would have cried if Tim were also present in this scenario? :P

I'm being serious, I just am so curious about where everyone else's perception on Damian's relationship with his family are, and although he did SOMEWHAT form the TT out of respect for Tim, I still find it hard to believe he would sniffle and cry in front of him. But what are your opinions on this?  :Smile:

----------


## Lady Nightwing

@RedBird, I liked the scene but if I'm being entirely honest it didn't feel in keeping with Damians character. Nor did Damian goofing off with Jon in Metal, the scene with the guitar. In Supersons Damian is condescending to Jon, their friendship is in it's fledgling stage.  In Metal, they're are super bffs and Damian is acting like a goofy little kid.

----------


## RedBird

> @RedBird, I liked the scene but if I'm being entirely honest it didn't feel in keeping with Damians character. Nor did Damian goofing off with Jon in Metal, the scene with the guitar. In Supersons Damian is condescending to Jon, their friendship is in it's fledgling stage.  In Metal, they're are super bffs and Damian is acting like a goofy little kid.


See now thats why I gave context along with my opinion beforehand, I agree, I don't think its in line with his character, it feels a tad too soft and forward. But you know, thats what the hypotheticals are for, and since Damian has perhaps the biggest antagonism with Tim in the family, (lets call it the biggest hurdle when it comes to batfam relations) I had been wondering where their relationship would be on this spectrum, and how much Damian would be open about himself, to the point where the writers (or rather King) wants us to believe that Damian would openly weep like he did in front of all the other boys.

----------


## fanfan13

> Being open, vulnerable and showing his emotions and sensitive side is something he seemed to only ever reserve for those he was closest to, so either this is kind of a sign of the big steps he has made towards his family, especially those he wasn't already close to, or its ooc. Whilst I would like it to be the former rather than the latter, after all, SOB did allude to the respect he had for his _brothers_ I still have to ask, if hypothetically we take this scene as in-character, do you guys still think he would have cried if Tim were also present in this scenario? :P
> 
> I'm being serious, I just am so curious about where everyone else's perception on Damian's relationship with his family are, and although he did SOMEWHAT form the TT out of respect for Tim, I still find it hard to believe he would sniffle and cry in front of him. But what are your opinions on this?


I have had issues with the reaction, particularly about Jason's comment. As for Damian crying I simply think it's odd because I don't buy the reason behind it. I have talked about this anyway in previous pages.

I personally think Damian showing emotions is no longer something unusual in his current publications. I think it's at least one of the few consistent things across the titles. Despite that, still the most sensitive reactions are reserved for closest family only, and crying is one of them. I like to thing that he let himself showing weakness in front of Jason and Duke as a development but I still regard it as OOC because, again, it's hard for me to justify the reason.

As for Tim? well who knows? I can't exactly define the relationship between them right now but they seem civil to each other. Maybe if Tim were there, things would still proceed the way it did. It's not like King actually cares about proper characterization of the boys after all.

----------


## Aioros22

I viewJason and Damian having an unspoken bond at this point but it`s the kind of bond you see in action flicks between badasses that respect each other`s banters and thoughness. Or well, actual brothers who defend their territory. From Jason`s side it tried to be more (he`s reached out to him twice) but so far I always had the impression Damian doesn`t want to look too soft in front of him to show weakness. They`re like these Tigers who get along and be civil but sooner or later if they have to fight, they`ll have no qualms to use _any_ wound they got and are aware of it. 

Even "Ha! You cried like a baby for mommy in front of everyone! Roundhouse kick!"

"it.Was.Manly.Tears! Counter blocks"

"You`re only 13, you don`t even shave! Dragon uppercut"

Or not. I`m just being Sunday.

----------


## TheCape

I doubt that Damian would show his most emotional side in front of anyone, except (maybe) Dick and Bruce, i think that is credible that he is upset about the whole thing and probably is frustrated because now he is being informed of the life changing decision that also affects him, but he wouldn't show weakness in front is Jason or Duke, much less Tim.
As for what would have happen if Tim was there, i think that it this was in characther, Damian would have left the room and Tim would feel bad, these days boths have a sort of grudging respect for eacth other, but would prefer to be away from eacth other as humanely possible, after whatever happens with Tomorrow Drake i think that Tim would wabt to reach out a bit, but won't know how ( althougth i think that at this point boths regret how bad their relation started and aren't particurlary proud of what happened). Again, if this whole thing was in characther.

----------


## dietrich

> @RedBird, I liked the scene but if I'm being entirely honest it didn't feel in keeping with Damians character. Nor did Damian goofing off with Jon in Metal, the scene with the guitar. In Supersons Damian is condescending to Jon, their friendship is in it's fledgling stage.  In Metal, they're are super bffs and Damian is acting like a goofy little kid.


Pretty much my feelings exactly I liked the scene and Damian's pain regarding his mum but it is out of character as was the rockstars bit in Metal.
Damian wouldn't even show that level of vulnerability in front of Dick I don't think. In Nightwing must die he waited until Dick was passed out before he bared his soul all through the arc he was just putting on a front even though it was killing him inside.

I think if a situation arose that moved him so much that he actually started crying then he would do so even if Tim was present. I think he is past the dick measuring stage with Tim and now feels secure in his place as Robin once he hit his stride working with his Bruce. His attitude to Duke shows that those insecurities are gone.

----------


## dietrich

> I viewJason and Damian having an unspoken bond at this point but it`s the kind of bond you see in action flicks between badasses that respect each other`s banters and thoughness. Or well, actual brothers who defend their territory. From Jason`s side it tried to be more (he`s reached out to him twice) but so far I always had the impression Damian doesn`t want to look too soft in front of him to show weakness. They`re like these Tigers who get along and be civil but sooner or later if they have to fight, they`ll have no qualms to use _any_ wound they got and are aware of it. 
> 
> Even "Ha! You cried like a baby for mommy in front of everyone! Roundhouse kick!"
> 
> "it.Was.Manly.Tears! Counter blocks"
> 
> "You`re only 13, you don`t even shave! Dragon uppercut"
> 
> Or not. I`m just being Sunday.


Agreed. I really enjoy their cheeky banter and the maturity and understanding Jason shows in regards to Damian even when Damian's being a shit. Typical annoying little brother but you know they both care.

----------


## RedBird

> Agreed. I really enjoy their cheeky banter and the maturity and understanding Jason shows in regards to Damian even when Damian's being a shit. *Typical annoying little brother but you know they both care.*


Speaking of which! [x]




Since they both care but are too proud to say it, pray Damian doesn't find out first XD

----------


## dietrich

> Speaking of which! [x]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since they both care but are too proud to say it, pray Damian doesn't find out first XD


And you know that if Jason ever found himself alone with a crying Damian that's exactly ho he would react. At first. Then he'll break out his nurturing side like he does with Biz 

Speaking of which I would love to the family to see him and Biz together and how good Jason is with him. I don't think they know that side of him. I was hoping that would happen when they crossed over with the Tec team but it didn't and anyway Biz wasn't himself by then.

----------


## RedBird

> And you know that if Jason ever found himself alone with a crying Damian that's exactly ho he would react. At first. Then he'll break out his nurturing side like he does with Biz 
> 
> Speaking of which I would love to the family to see him and Biz together and how good Jason is with him. I don't think they know that side of him. I was hoping that would happen when they crossed over with the Tec team but it didn't and anyway Biz wasn't himself by then.


I'd love that too, and I think that was mildly acknowledged by Dick in the rhato annual but other than that instance I doubt we will see any family reactions to Jasons bleeding heart. Hell, I can barely trust writers outside of rhato to write Jason with a BASELINE understanding of his characteristics and personality, let alone the development he has displayed.

Honestly I have been dying to see a Jason and Damian team up for years, considering what they share in terms of background (training with the league), how they can both be viewed negatively by others as robins. Hell depending on how far you want to stretch the interpretation, they are the closest of the siblings to share parental figures, Bruce (father for both) and Talia is Damians mother and a strange *kinda* maternal figure for Jason, being the one that cared for him as a teen to adulthood. Symbolically and literally, she was the woman that gave them both LIFE, so to speak. Plus they are both witty and sassy with what seems like a good natured but still rough and tumble older brother lil brother dynamic, you would think some writer would cash in on that combo, if not for the deeper historical connections that they share, then at least for the fun it would be to see.

----------


## RedBird

Wheres my dream team-up DC

----------


## TheCape

> Hell, I can barely trust writers outside of rhato to write Jason with a BASELINE understanding of his characteristics and personality, let alone the development he has displayed.


The sadest part of this situation is that is just sligthly better of what we have before the reboot.

----------


## dietrich

This is how the Grant Morrison Dick!Bats run went. No one can tell me any differently. 

Not sure if this is shipy. I don't think so [you never know when it comes to Batfamily and tumblr] anyway its not here in that context. This meme is old but I find this so hilarious I just had to post it.

----------


## TheCape

That meme is usually shippy and now you made feel kind of uncomfortable :Frown: .

----------


## dietrich

> I'd love that too, and I think that was mildly acknowledged by Dick in the rhato annual but other than that instance I doubt we will see any family reactions to Jasons bleeding heart. Hell, I can barely trust writers outside of rhato to write Jason with a BASELINE understanding of his characteristics and personality, let alone the development he has displayed.
> 
> Honestly I have been dying to see a Jason and Damian team up for years, considering what they share in terms of background (training with the league), how they can both be viewed negatively by others as robins. Hell depending on how far you want to stretch the interpretation, they are the closest of the siblings to share parental figures, Bruce (father for both) and Talia is Damians mother and a strange *kinda* maternal figure for Jason, being the one that cared for him as a teen to adulthood. Symbolically and literally, she was the woman that gave them both LIFE, so to speak. Plus they are both witty and sassy with what seems like a good natured but still rough and tumble older brother lil brother dynamic, you would think some writer would cash in on that combo, if not for the deeper historical connections that they share, then at least for the fun it would be to see.


It's weird that they have such connecting threads, so much that can be delved into but they have the least amount of interactions. There are some great stories waiting to be told but DC doesn't like giving us nice things.

RHATO really made me fall in love with Biz. His dynamic with Jason is simply beautiful to read.
Jason should get together with Dick and give Bruce lessons because his not doing so hot right now

----------


## RedBird

Halloween night with Damian and Jon with a side of _disrespect_ XD

----------


## AlcorDee

Oh btw since Rebirt is bringing Chris Kent back as villainous kid Lor Zod, does anyone else wants Damian to meet him, empathize with him, beat him up and take him home? Hey, it worked with Suren Darga. And considering their similar backgrounds and ages it would make a lot of sense for Damian to connect with this kryptonian instead. Or both. Both is good. Since if they ever actually meet it'll probably be with Lor Zod is messing with Jon which equals to a very unamused Damian with stolen kryptonite batarangs.

----------


## dietrich

> Halloween night with Damian and Jon with a side of _disrespect_ XD


Oh I love Otter's stuff always so adorable and funny.

I love that Jon knows better than to accept it. Wise kid.

I reckon that Helmet is one of Damian's most prized possessions/trophy. Love that panel in B&R after Damian's death where Jason is in Damian's bedroom holding it and smiling.

----------


## dietrich

> That meme is usually shippy and now you made feel kind of uncomfortable.


That meme isn't shipy just about converting or wanting something better. I thought it might be shipy because there's shading on Dick's cheekys which at times indicates blushing but it can also be embarrassment.


Sorry it makes you uncomfortable but it's just too funny  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Speaking of which! [x]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since they both care but are too proud to say it, pray Damian doesn't find out first XD


So that's how he managed the tears in Batman.

----------


## CPSparkles

> This is how the Grant Morrison Dick!Bats run went. No one can tell me any differently. 
> 
> Not sure if this is shipy. I don't think so [you never know when it comes to Batfamily and tumblr] anyway its not here in that context. This meme is old but I find this so hilarious I just had to post it.


This is so funny poor Tim.

I didn't think it's shippy

----------


## CPSparkles

I felt his reaction in Batman #33 was strange and very unlike him but I'm fine with it I was expecting King to use him for drama but he was used for feels which was a good surprise.

This OCC reaction was better than any in character tantrum or sulking.

It is very strange that he cried in front of Duke. If Tim was there I'm not sure if he would cry in front of him. I can't be sure. He gotten sad and down lots of times in front of Tim. He's also voiced his vulnerable feelings n Tim's presence but crying? I'm not sure

----------


## Rac7d*

> I felt his reaction in Batman #33 was strange and very unlike him but I'm fine with it I was expecting King to use him for drama but he was used for feels which was a good surprise.
> 
> This OCC reaction was better than any in character tantrum or sulking.
> 
> It is very strange that he cried in front of Duke. If Tim was there I'm not sure if he would cry in front of him. I can't be sure. He gotten sad and down lots of times in front of Tim. He's also voiced his vulnerable feelings n Tim's presence but crying? I'm not sure


its still strange that duke is here
living in the manner in damians place

----------


## AlcorDee

Eh. I moved beyond anger and am totally zen with certain writers inserting their darling little pet Duke into anything and everything they can(or can't) get away with, always giving him the most important roles to play. And reducing Damian to standard thirteen year old kiddo who comes over to emote adorably childishly sometimes when they can be bothered to remember he exists. And Selina to their lovebug relationship sue who would consent to getting tied down by marriage... or anything really. Seriously how does Duke get his own solo when Cass and Steph are just over there having fantastic development and personal conflicts and history of commercial success in the background? Ah, ignore me. I'm zen. I'm zen. So calm so chill so not caring.

----------


## fanfan13

> Speaking of which! [x]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since they both care but are too proud to say it, pray Damian doesn't find out first XD


LOL can see this as Damian's "weapon" to have Jason in his hand XD

----------


## fanfan13

> Halloween night with Damian and Jon with a side of _disrespect_ XD


Aaaahhhh we knew Damian secretly adores Red Hood persona and the hood is one of his precious possessions, but to have it as a trick or treat basket is just too funny XD

kudos to Otter. I wonder what would Jason do if he saw the boys use it like that lmao

----------


## fanfan13

> Honestly I have been dying to see a Jason and Damian team up for years, considering what they share in terms of background (training with the league), how they can both be viewed negatively by others as robins. Hell depending on how far you want to stretch the interpretation, they are the closest of the siblings to share parental figures, Bruce (father for both) and Talia is Damians mother and a strange *kinda* maternal figure for Jason, being the one that cared for him as a teen to adulthood. Symbolically and literally, she was the woman that gave them both LIFE, so to speak. Plus they are both witty and sassy with what seems like a good natured but still rough and tumble older brother lil brother dynamic, you would think some writer would cash in on that combo, if not for the deeper historical connections that they share, then at least for the fun it would be to see.


This is why there are "Jason finding out about Damian's existence during his time with Talia and after seeing how the little kid living his life Jason then takes Damian out of the League of Assassins to raise him himself" fanfics out there. Anyway I wonder if Jason sleeping with Talia still canon?




> Oh btw since Rebirt is bringing Chris Kent back as villainous kid Lor Zod, does anyone else wants Damian to meet him, empathize with him, beat him up and take him home? Hey, it worked with Suren Darga. And considering their similar backgrounds and ages it would make a lot of sense for Damian to connect with this kryptonian instead. Or both. Both is good. Since if they ever actually meet it'll probably be with Lor Zod is messing with Jon which equals to a very unamused Damian with stolen kryptonite batarangs.


HECK YES definitely! Just so that we can have this main continuity's Damian-Chris bromance 2.0.
Besides some people already expect that Lor-Zod to be a potential antagonist to Jon Kent and it won't be a surprise if Super Sons will have an arc against him in the near future. If DC ever decides to turn Lor-Zod into an ally of Super Sons, especially Damian, then I'm gladly in for the ride!

----------


## RedBird

> This is why there are "Jason finding out about Damian's existence during his time with Talia and after seeing how the little kid living his life Jason then takes Damian out of the League of Assassins to raise him himself" fanfics out there. Anyway I wonder if Jason sleeping with Talia still canon?


Although I love Red Hood Lost Days and would love most of those events of Jasons training to be canon, I doubt *that* part is still canon. New52 onwards Jasons relationship with Talia comes off as very much maternal (at least to me), in the fact that every time he appears alongside her its clear he is still a very young teen so that image is definitely the one being sold and represented under both Lobdell and even Tynion. I mean DC did their best to retcon that whole Talia raping nastiness from Morrisons time as well, I think they would rather avoid and gladly ignore any morally dubious sexual escapades.

----------


## RedBird

> I reckon that Helmet is one of Damian's most prized possessions/trophy. Love that panel in B&R after Damian's death where Jason is in Damian's bedroom holding it and smiling.


And it was cool to see the helmet still on Damians mantle in SOB.  :Big Grin:  

In B&R it was telling of how fond Jason was for Damian, and I think all the boys to some degree understand that Damians obsession with besting them and proving himself as robin, despite his biting words (and outside of a matter of Damians own self esteem and self worth in this large family,) is out of respect and admiration in the first place. Considering Damians background, the virtues and beliefs that were taught to him all his life, the truest insult from Damian would be if he didn't consider them competition, or 'warriors worth his time'.

----------


## AlcorDee

> HECK YES definitely! Just so that we can have this main continuity's Damian-Chris bromance 2.0.
> Besides some people already expect that Lor-Zod to be a potential antagonist to Jon Kent and it won't be a surprise if Super Sons will have an arc against him in the near future. If DC ever decides to turn Lor-Zod into an ally of Super Sons, especially Damian, then I'm gladly in for the ride!


One might even say it's ~destiny~ Chris Kent was a wee little cutie when Tim was already Robin. I mean, without all the timey wimey stuff, he would've been the super kid originally saddled with Damian. Maybe even pre-B&W assassin baby Damian. Because only kind of kid Bruce could've trusted around Damian would be a super kid. And even that after hiding all the kryptonite. Most kids his age at the time were either civillains or too squishy so he had a lot of team ups with teenagers. And they'd have so much more in common than Jon and Damian. As much as I enjoy Super Sons, I always kinda mourned that lost opportunity with Chris??? I'm so glad he's coming back as a kid oh god DC don't waste this second chance.

----------


## CPSparkles

> its still strange that duke is here
> living in the manner in damians place


I think it's strange that he lives there has been down to the cave but didn't know there was a cow.
Shows just how much thought King spares him. Literally none.

----------


## CPSparkles

> One might even say it's ~destiny~ Chris Kent was a wee little cutie when Tim was already Robin. I mean, without all the timey wimey stuff, he would've been the super kid originally saddled with Damian. Maybe even pre-B&W assassin baby Damian. Because only kind of kid Bruce could've trusted around Damian would be a super kid. And even that after hiding all the kryptonite. Most kids his age at the time were either civillains or too squishy so he had a lot of team ups with teenagers. And they'd have so much more in common than Jon and Damian. As much as I enjoy Super Sons, I always kinda mourned that lost opportunity with Chris??? I'm so glad he's coming back as a kid oh god DC don't waste this second chance.


Only ever liked him in the Just and that was due to proximity to Damian.
This new kid with the goth hair I like. He seems influenced by Damian a great deal. I hope we see more of him and that he's not just for Jon.
The Superverse is very forward thinking. I love how they are already creating foes for Jon and building his world [all the stuff with Kathy and the future] The Batverse only see's Batman and are is saddled with writers who are unable to let go of personal issues.

I hope we do get some Damian and Chris but not really expecting much he was re imagined for Jon.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> Halloween night with Damian and Jon with a side of _disrespect_ XD


I love this.

----------


## CPSparkles

I mean come on Clark does he look like he does Dishes?



I wonder what happened to the Dishes? Betting Jon did them all himself.

Love the look on Damian's face so much.

----------


## AlcorDee

Oh god The Just was incredible with its backwards Batman and Superman. Damian as Batman was the laid back and nonjudgemental one with a semi-stable love life and Superman was all uptight, paranoid and stalkerish (when it came to said love life) My teenage-youtube-trash brain kept synching that entire setting to Avril Lavigne's "Girlfriend" and I couldn't go two pages without cackling about how thirsty Chris was for some fine Bat ass (because I'm the picture of maturity) I hope we get some of that for DC canon in the future. Just a bit is fine with me honestly I'd settle for a couple vague shout outs.

----------


## blitzwolf215

> I mean come on Clark does he look like he does Dishes?
> 
> Pic*
> 
> I wonder what happened to the Dishes? Betting Jon did them all himself.
> 
> Love the look on Damian's face so much.


Lol, I love Damian's interactions with the Super family. I hope he shows up again in the Superman books again (he gets mentioned alot by Jon)somewhere down the line. I just love how Clark and Lois handle him.

----------


## fanfan13

> I mean come on Clark does he look like he does Dishes?
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what happened to the Dishes? Betting Jon did them all himself.
> 
> Love the look on Damian's face so much.


haha I did wonder the same thing. It's most likely Jon did all of them in the end.

I like Damian's face in that panel too, moreover I can't help thinking Jimenez's Jon is the best, even more than Gleason's Jon. Jon's face in there is just sooo adorable I want to pinch his cheeks so much.




> Oh god The Just was incredible with its backwards Batman and Superman. Damian as Batman was the laid back and nonjudgemental one with a semi-stable love life and Superman was all uptight, paranoid and stalkerish (when it came to said love life) My teenage-youtube-trash brain kept synching that entire setting to Avril Lavigne's "Girlfriend" and I couldn't go two pages without cackling about how thirsty Chris was for some fine Bat ass (because I'm the picture of maturity) I hope we get some of that for DC canon in the future. Just a bit is fine with me honestly I'd settle for a couple vague shout outs.


LMAO Avril Lavigne's "Girlfriend" OMG stahp XD
Chris was also kinda salty his best friend, Damian, was dating Alexis of all people. If I'm not wrong Lex managed to kill his father, Superman, so Chris kinda treated her as enemies.

----------


## AlcorDee

> LMAO Avril Lavigne's "Girlfriend" OMG stahp XD
> Chris was also kinda salty his best friend, Damian, was dating Alexis of all people. If I'm not wrong Lex managed to kill his father, Superman, so Chris kinda treated her as enemies.


Chris and Damian were like,



And Alexis Luthor was like,



The biggest shipper.

----------


## dietrich

> I mean come on Clark does he look like he does Dishes?
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what happened to the Dishes? Betting Jon did them all himself.
> 
> Love the look on Damian's face so much.


This child is just so extra. Look at that pout. I bet his thinking lame.

----------


## dietrich

> Chris and Damian were like,
> 
> 
> 
> And Alexis Luthor was like,
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest shipper.


Now I'm always going to think about that song whenever I think about The Just.
This is the perfect final evolution of SuperBat.

Chris was so jealous and he for real wanted to be Damian's girlfriend someday day Grant will get off his Scotish arse  and write us a juicy gay continuation of this gem.

----------


## dietrich

> Lol, I love Damian's interactions with the Super family. I hope he shows up again in the Superman books again (he gets mentioned alot by Jon)somewhere down the line. I just love how Clark and Lois handle him.


I love how they handle him too and the contrast in the boy's face here is everything.
#Love the ssue where Jon is doing press us or something on Robin's recommendations. Jon doesn't need exercises he's Super  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> And it was cool to see the helmet still on Damians mantle in SOB.  
> 
> In B&R it was telling of how fond Jason was for Damian, and I think all the boys to some degree understand that Damians obsession with besting them and proving himself as robin, despite his biting words (and outside of a matter of Damians own self esteem and self worth in this large family,) is out of respect and admiration in the first place. Considering Damians background, the virtues and beliefs that were taught to him all his life, the truest insult from Damian would be if he didn't consider them competition, or 'warriors worth his time'.


It is totally out of respect and admiration. Hes comparing himself to them. Trying to measure up because he views them as worthy warriors.  He admire them and the mantle they once wore. That's why he he values ROBIN so much and why he worries that he's ruined it.

He values and wants their acceptance not just as Robin but also as one of them. As family.

----------


## dietrich

> 


Batman's intervention is awesome

----------


## Fergus

> Hey, kinda abstract hypothetical question here, I'm just curious about everyones viewpoint on this *very* minute point, So forgive the roundabout contextualization and interpretation I'm adding here. 
> 
> I didnt really like Damians (or anyones) reaction in Batman 33, I thought it was a tad too dramatized but thats the story King is going for so whatever.
> Even if I thought that Damian would cry on the spot I personally didn't think he would cry in front of anyone besides _maybe_ Dick and Alfred, (and Bruce) I dunno, I guess I just don't see him as being able to readily show a 'weakness' (not that I think its a weakness) in front of Jason and Duke as he did. He seems more able to hide his sad emotional side under a veneer of disgust or anger or ego etc. I would have believed the scenario more if he had suddenly walked away and Dick had followed him and found him crying somewhere away from prying eyes. To see him burst into tears and be vulnerable in front of Jason and Duke felt, weirdly, too soon for me, I didnt think he was close enough with either to display himself as 'weak' like that. (Again, 'weak' by his teachings and upbringing not by my definition, of course he can cry.) Being open, vulnerable and showing his emotions and sensitive side is something he seemed to only ever reserve for those he was closest to, so either this is kind of a sign of the big steps he has made towards his family, especially those he wasn't already close to, or its ooc. Whilst I would like it to be the former rather than the latter, after all, SOB did allude to the respect he had for his _brothers_ I still have to ask, if hypothetically we take this scene as in-character, do you guys still think he would have cried if Tim were also present in this scenario? :P
> 
> I'm being serious, I just am so curious about where everyone else's perception on Damian's relationship with his family are, and although he did SOMEWHAT form the TT out of respect for Tim, I still find it hard to believe he would sniffle and cry in front of him. But what are your opinions on this?


He's reaction was very out of character but so was everything in the issue. I liked Damian showing care for his mother and I like that instead of the spoilt mouthy brat route King gave us a caring, vulnerable emotionally deprived child [Bruce you Monster] Showing heart instead of bravado.

T** isn't on Damian's radar. Doubt Damian wastes any time thinking of T**. The minute Damian got what he wanted "Robin" T** went to being a nonentity. I don't think Damian likes, hates, respects or whatever's Tim. He nothing's him so not sure if he would cry if T**'s there. They have no relationship and Damian's speech in TT I don't buy one bit.

----------


## Fergus

> This is how the Grant Morrison Dick!Bats run went. No one can tell me any differently. 
> 
> Not sure if this is shipy. I don't think so [you never know when it comes to Batfamily and tumblr] anyway its not here in that context. This meme is old but I find this so hilarious I just had to post it.


What a find dietrich. This is priceless.

It is true and cuts deep but the fact is sometimes you need to upgarde. 
The heart wants what it wants
Can't fault Dick. He made the right choice and writers to this day still tell tales of this amazing dynamic duo.

----------


## Fergus

> I viewJason and Damian having an unspoken bond at this point but it`s the kind of bond you see in action flicks between badasses that respect each other`s banters and thoughness. Or well, actual brothers who defend their territory. From Jason`s side it tried to be more (he`s reached out to him twice) but so far I always had the impression Damian doesn`t want to look too soft in front of him to show weakness. They`re like these Tigers who get along and be civil but sooner or later if they have to fight, they`ll have no qualms to use _any_ wound they got and are aware of it. 
> 
> Even "Ha! You cried like a baby for mommy in front of everyone! Roundhouse kick!"
> 
> "it.Was.Manly.Tears! Counter blocks"
> 
> "You`re only 13, you don`t even shave! Dragon uppercut"
> 
> Or not. I`m just being Sunday.


I like the the Tiger analogy and agree with your analysis of the relationship. Strange that we have such few interactions between the two. I blame Damian's writers. Jason's writer has touched on them but outside of Morrision no Damian writers have given us Jason.

Maybe ext year when Damian's solo returns we might get some. I'm fine with Superson or TT interacting with The Outlaws but ideally I want Jason and Damian interactions that aren't team related.

Maybe Dick can get kidnapped and Damian can reach out to the Hood to help find and rescue him. Cue road trip

----------


## Fergus

> I mean come on Clark does he look like he does Dishes?
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what happened to the Dishes? Betting Jon did them all himself.
> 
> Love the look on Damian's face so much.


It's SUPERMAN!!!! Some people are never impressed.

Love Jon's eyes.

----------


## Fergus

> Chris and Damian were like,
> 
> 
> 
> And Alexis Luthor was like,
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest shipper.


There is so much left unsaid between those two especially by Chris. Poor dude I feels his unspoken emotion through the pages. Damian isn't on the same page though. He is aware and trying to make it not a thing

----------


## dietrich



----------


## blitzwolf215

> I love how they handle him too and the contrast in the boy's face here is everything.
> #Love the ssue where Jon is doing press us or something on Robin's recommendations. Jon doesn't need exercises he's Super


The issue before the family vacation one. Yeah I did like that little moment. I also like that now when Jon shows up in Superman or Justice League etc. Damian usually gets a mention as well.

----------


## AlcorDee

Is it just me or is Damian in Injustice 2 acting like a manic pixie dream girl... well, boy to Kara atm? I mean, I know Injustice comics verse Damian can be paradoxically nicer, more expressive and almost decent when he isn't being jerked around by parental figures but this is seriously giving me chills.

----------


## dietrich

> Is it just me or is Damian in Injustice 2 acting like a manic pixie dream girl... well, boy to Kara atm? I mean, I know Injustice comics verse Damian can be paradoxically nicer, more expressive and almost decent when he isn't being jerked around by parental figures but this is seriously giving me chills.


Yet to read the new issue but I like what Tom is doing with him and the issue with Kara was charming though strange to behold. 
He is more expressive and open about his emotions than Main universe Damian. I loved the Arc with Alfred not just because Damian was vindicated in his quest/decision to revive Alfred but also because we see just how much he cares.Unlike his father he priorities love and loved ones ahead of ego.

That scene where everyone is fighting like animals while the last of earth endangered species died around them. It's madness. Damian just gathers up Alfred and leaves the monkeys to continuing flinging feaces.

That scene highlighted what Tom Taylor meant when he said Damian represents the middle ground. He sees both sides but neither matters as much as family.

----------


## dietrich

> The issue before the family vacation one. Yeah I did like that little moment. I also like that now when Jon shows up in Superman or Justice League etc. Damian usually gets a mention as well.


I love Jon at the league scenes. Also love Damian at the league scenes. The JL really should have a take your kids to work day.

----------


## dietrich

> There is so much left unsaid between those two especially by Chris. Poor dude I feels his unspoken emotion through the pages. Damian isn't on the same page though. He is aware and trying to make it not a thing


Or he appreciates the view on both sides of the fence  :Stick Out Tongue:  Either way this DamianBat is extremely laid back an easy going.

----------


## sakuyamons

> I love Jon at the league scenes. Also love Damian at the league scenes. The JL really should have a take your kids to work day.


Well, for now only Bruce and Clark have kids  :Stick Out Tongue:  though it would be an interesting issue of Supersons when they are alone at the headquarters and then an enemy shows up and they stop it. Similar of when Newbie!kitty pryde fighting a demon-saque creature on her own.

----------


## pansy

> I mean come on Clark does he look like he does Dishes?
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what happened to the Dishes? Betting Jon did them all himself.
> 
> Love the look on Damian's face so much.


were probably dumped in the trash.

----------


## AlcorDee

> Yet to read the new issue but I like what Tom is doing with him and the issue with Kara was charming though strange to behold. 
> He is more expressive and open about his emotions than Main universe Damian. I loved the Arc with Alfred not just because Damian was vindicated in his quest/decision to revive Alfred but also because we see just how much he cares.Unlike his father he priorities love and loved ones ahead of ego.
> 
> That scene where everyone is fighting like animals while the last of earth endangered species died around them. It's madness. Damian just gathers up Alfred and leaves the monkeys to continuing flinging feaces.
> 
> That scene highlighted what Tom Taylor meant when he said Damian represents the middle ground. He sees both sides but neither matters as much as family.


Adjusting to Injustice Damian's maturity each time a new issue comes out throws me off a bit but nonetheless he's a delight. I had a knee jerk "Just no." reaction to the game Damian who murdered Dick at first but comics version is so precious and gives me all the feels. He was subtly but visibly questioning his grandfather's methods the entire previous arc and it was great to see him voice them. Maybe Kara being a complete stranger made it easier for him to open up idk? And he can probably empathize with the part where Kara is thrown into a completely new environment with new rules and moralities and struggles to adjust? Maybe? Kinda? Pretty sure Gotham and Bruce's worldview/mission threw Damian for a real loop after al Ghuls when they first met. He might get feeling completely lost in Kara's circumstances?

Tho it's funny how evil Superman and eviler Wonder Woman did a better job raising Damian with a semi-functional moral compass compared to most his alternate futures exclusively with Bat Family. If only Bruce had spent those years between the games actually trying to reconnect with his son instead of sticking him in a cell with all the other regimers and conveniently forgetting about him. How does that even work anyway? I mean, legally? Wasn't he a minor for most of the first Injustice? I thought there were different parameters for those cases but other than Superman the sentences seem pretty uniform for everyone? Even placing them in the same prison, which, unwise in case of a mass break-out had Talia not been only after Damian? Like, were there even any token for-show effort at proper trials? Eh, whatever.

Here's me hoping comics Damian will side with Kara over Superman when they eventually have their falling out. Supes hurting his own family might be the last straw for Dami, leading him to declare Kal-El is "no different than Batman" I don't believe in good things happening and am fully preparing myself for a nasty fallout BUT PLEASE DC PLEASE LET THEM BE ALL FRIENDS AND TALK POLITICS, WATCH NETFLIX WITH ICE CREAM AND PAINT EACH OTHER'S NAILS AND STUFF it's not like Dami and Kara aren't both equally alien to pop culture and did they even have nail polish in Krypton? I bromance ship it to Oa while hating myself for it I'm so cheap how could this happen to me.

----------


## RedBird

Fake tears Part 2 [x]







They tried to help Dami, they really did

----------


## blitzwolf215

> I love Jon at the league scenes. Also love Damian at the league scenes. The JL really should have a take your kids to work day.


Wait, has Damian appeared in Justice League Rebirth?

----------


## fanfan13

> Is it just me or is Damian in Injustice 2 acting like a manic pixie dream girl... well, boy to Kara atm? I mean, I know Injustice comics verse Damian can be paradoxically nicer, more expressive and almost decent when he isn't being jerked around by parental figures but this is seriously giving me chills.


what happened in the new issue? you can pm me to avoid spoilers.




> Well, for now only Bruce and Clark have kids  though it would be an interesting issue of Supersons when they are alone at the headquarters and then an enemy shows up and they stop it. Similar of when Newbie!kitty pryde fighting a demon-saque creature on her own.


yes please. Super Sons crashing the JL headquarter is a big welcome.




> Wait, has Damian appeared in Justice League Rebirth?


dietrich probably meant that issue in Tomasi's B&R where Batman and Robin came to JL tower after he was resurrected and had super powers for a while,

----------


## fanfan13

> Fake tears Part 2 [x]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They tried to help Dami, they really did


only Batman who can't be fooled. I love it.
I need more of "Damian faking tears and the others are completely fooled by it" comic strips.

----------


## fanfan13

I.hope next month issue of Teen Titans will end in a good way.
what Emiko said to Damian also hurted me. When you realize you are in a circle of friends but you're actually alone, that's just so sad, and I've ever been in that kind of situation before.

----------


## adrikito

About this Teen Titan chapter... 
*
ALL RELATED WITH DAMIAN AND EMIKO= PURE GOLD..* I enjoyed this part.

In the next I saw *STAR CITY UNDER SIEGE*.. 

I will see the next chapter only for saw these 2, even if she is not going to join the TT..  Too many girls for this team and the return of one old member ruin that too.. Even in the Superman vision, we saw 6 members and only 2 were girls.

----------


## AlcorDee

I won't talk plot but oooh Wally you son of a bitch. First he act all dapressed an victimized with his little "oh I'm not worthy" pity party and then he IMMEDIATELY turns around and demands Damian grovels as well like  the entire them coming all the way to stroke his ego means nothing. Bastard still thinks he did nothing wrong. Look at him fishing for sympathy ugh is he this manipulative and entitled consciously or is it natural. And they're just eating out of his hand, like, jfc Starfire you're a princess you should have training against such cheap tactics. I hope rest of TT laugh in his face bc that's not anyone who even remotely knows Damian would react. I s2g anytime it looks like I might start liking KF AUGH I'M SO MAD!

----------


## adrikito

> I won't talk plot but oooh Wally you son of a bitch. First he act all dapressed an victimized with his little "oh I'm not worthy" pity party and then he IMMEDIATELY turns around and demands Damian grovels as well like  the entire them coming all the way to stroke his ego means nothing. Bastard still thinks he did nothing wrong. Look at him fishing for sympathy ugh is he this manipulative and entitled consciously or is it natural. And they're just eating out of his hand, like, jfc Starfire you're a princess you should have training against such cheap tactics. I hope rest of TT laugh in his face bc that's not anyone who even remotely knows Damian would react. I s2g anytime it looks like I might start liking KF AUGH I'M SO MAD!


*KF lost me in the same moment that I heard about this solicitation*... Expel him for put him again in a few issues is something stupid.. And for create MORE problems for Damian? He is not the leader now..

*You don´t know what happened for your expulsion?   THE REST OF THE TT, please return... This is ridiculous and that idiot put that dondition... Do you think that you are "the chosen one" or something like that?*

Another hater for Damian.. * I will replace BOTH(KFand BB) for the new superboy and I am not fan of this character, I prefer his parents.*


*I will see the next chapter for Damian and Emiko but... In the same moment that I see the reunion of Damian and him, I finished*... This will be the KIND OF CHAPTER that you only want see ONE TIME IN YOUR LIFE, like the chapter that made me leave Supersons

----------


## AlcorDee

In other news, Damian appeared in Detective Comic this week with Dick, Jason and Titus. Evil Future BatTim beat all four of them up off-screen. At the same time.

I DRAW THE LINE AT THE DOG DC! Let Batcow deal with that edgelord. And still better than main Batman comic tho. That one would've just have Duke Thomas miraculously save the day while everyone else fawned over him.

----------


## fanfan13

> In other news, Damian appeared in Detective Comic this week with Dick, Jason and Titus. Evil Future BatTim beat all four of them up off-screen. At the same time.
> 
> I DRAW THE LINE AT THE DOG DC! Let Batcow deal with that edgelord. And still better than main Batman comic tho. That one would've just have Duke Thomas miraculously save the day while everyone else fawned over him.


TITUS??!! Titus in panel? Seriously?? 
Wow it's been a long time since I saw Titus! I'm glad he appears again.
After the mention of Batcow, the appearance of Titus, now please give me Alfred the Cat I need it!

----------


## dietrich

I loved Emi Damian should ditch these losers honestly. I'm sick of their bitching. Also jumping to conclusions about the simulation when this kid has saved your bacon time and again. 

Not a brain cell between the lot of them.

----------


## dietrich

> TITUS??!! Titus in panel? Seriously?? 
> Wow it's been a long time since I saw Titus! I'm glad he appears again.
> After the mention of Batcow, the appearance of Titus, now please give me Alfred the Cat I need it!


No Ace it's Tynion and of course he did.

----------


## dietrich

Damian in Injustice teaching Kara to lie just these two have something about their dynamic. Kara is so innocent and naive Damian is a charming[ish] fiend with a heart of solid gold their scene are so sweet.

Shame though Damian is the only bad guy gamers give a toss about so regardless of what DC and Tom want this will never be reflected in gameplay.

I just hope this comics keep going for some time because I'm enjoying the hell out of it.

----------


## dietrich

ooh can I just say I love Injustice Damian thing of jumping out of things nonchalantly. Good thing there's always a meta on the otherside  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian in Injustice teaching Kara to lie just these two have something about their dynamic. Kara is so innocent and naive Damian is a charming[ish] fiend with a heart of solid gold their scene are so sweet.
> 
> Shame though Damian is the only bad guy gamers give a toss about so regardless of what DC and Tom want this will never be reflected in gameplay.
> 
> I just hope this comics keep going for some time because I'm enjoying the hell out of it.


Be still my shipping heart. 

I love their interactions and you know Damian is going to corrupt her.

----------


## dietrich

> Be still my shipping heart. 
> 
> I love their interactions and you know Damian is going to corrupt her.


That's what makes it so HOT! He's totally going to corrupt her  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

Dick and Dami

----------


## fanfan13

Gosh if you guys keep going like that I feel like I want to read Injustice 2 again. I'm really intrigued.

----------


## AlcorDee

My favorite part was how he said Kara's inability to lie would've been cute if they weren't planning an infiltration mission. It's just the kind of backwards compliment he would give. Well, the word he actually used was "endearing". And the way he kept assuring her she wouldn't be alone. That he'd be with her every second of the way through the transmitters when she was getting nervous. *SIGH* I hardly even ship anything these days but man, those two. THOSE TWO.

----------


## adrikito

> *I loved Emi Damian should ditch these losers honestly. I'm sick of their bitching.* Also jumping to conclusions about the simulation when this kid has saved your bacon time and again.


SAME OPINION... IN THE FILM THEY WERE BETTER THAN THIS..

The simulator machine will be not only for him will be for all the team.. So, no one can complain against this..

----------


## TheCape

> I DRAW THE LINE AT THE DOG DC! Let Batcow deal with that edgelord. And still better than main Batman comic tho. That one would've just have Duke Thomas miraculously save the day while everyone else fawned over him.***


I hate you for posting this before me :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AlcorDee

> I hate you for posting this before me


Think about it this way? It just goes to show how pathetically meme their predictability has become.

----------


## TheCape

> Think about it this way? It just goes to show how pathetically meme their predictability has become.


Sadly, there is some true to that.

----------


## Fergus

I don't blame those getting shipping over Injustice Damain and Kara scene's with the two were well written and endearing.

TT was good sell the scenes with Damian and Emiko. Damian and the team was okay I'm glad he told them what was what. not sure where Percy us going with the apology. He seems to be making things hard for no reason. Why have Wally say that. Wally was in the wrong  he doesn't get to say that.

In just 2 pages Emiko Queen blew the original 3 and nuwally out  of the water. This kids is what a charismatic and interesting character looks like.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Batman #33





I'm sorry Dick but it looks like we've got a new most handsome batboy

----------


## adrikito

> In just 2 pages Emiko Queen blew the original 3 and nuwally out  of the water. This kids is what a charismatic and interesting character looks like.


I am fan of Damian and I can understand WHY she can surprise him..

And fortunatelly we can see her again in the next chapter for to compensate that this was not Emiko chapter, even if she highlight more than the TT wanting more problems for Damian..

----------


## Fergus

> I am fan of Damian and I can understand WHY she can surprise him..
> 
> And fortunatelly we can see her again in the next chapter for to compensate that this was not Emiko chapter, even if she highlight more than the TT wanting more problems for Damian..


I'm glad we're getting more Emiko she is spunky. Looking forward to her and Damian working together in the next issue. I smell a beautiful friendship.
Good to hear Damian's positive words about Ollie

----------


## Fergus

> Batman #33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry Dick but it looks like we've got a new most handsome batboy


Dick Grayson is the most beautuful then Damian or is it Jason. Damian is still a kid when he gets older he'll be a heart breaker [have you seen his mum? Talia is a stunner]

----------


## AlcorDee

Ugh. I hate how Damian is the only one who gets flak for anything in TT book. I bet he'll have to "learn his lesson" and make an effort to reach out and TT will graciously forgive him like the perfect angels they are. Ugh. I want one of Damian's REAL friends to hear even half this bullshit and resist the urge to set them on fire. Even Aqualad has jumped the bandwagon tho he makes some weak token effort to defend Damian. And Beast Boy has escalated to insulting Damian right in his face now, like Dami didn't have eyes and ears everywhere in the tower before this. Son. Of. Batman. If anyone dared to talk like that to Damian behind his back or to his face when he was younger he would've gutted them on the spot. Sometimes I resent his development bc BB is really asking for it right now. Do they even listen to themselves at this point bc they sound like asshole schoolyard bullies. Just because Damian is, or appears to be thick skinned doesn't make this kind of behavior ok. Towards anyone???

Why does Dami put up with it. Did Bruce order it? He said something about spurring Damian to reach out to heroes near his age before somewhere in Rebirth. Does Damian think this is a mission? An obligation? Some test he's failing? Because I can't think of one good reason why he'd force himself to share a space with people who judge and openly resent him for any extended period of times. Without frequently resorting to violence. He wouldn't even do it for the Batfam let alone these strangers. Hell that tower must be fully equipped with everything but he's the only one shown doing any kind of training unless he's training Aqualad instead. Sure doesn't look like any of them care about team bonding or such unless it's over normal teen kids. They haven't even read all the strategy guides he personally designed for them.

They don't want or appreciate anything Damian tries to give them. And things they ask of him, Damian is not capable of giving. They can't keep expecting him to be and feel like them, have the same values and enjoy the same activities. That's not fair. Really not fair. Emiko called Damian "totally alone" and it's so accurate I'm dying. I'm stabbed and I'm dying. I wonder if TT gave any thought to that when they showed an united front against him for KF at the start of the issue. 

Please Damian don't go back to that place where no one appreciates you and everyone wants you to be someone you're not. That's worse than Talia at least she respected your talents. Worse than Bruce, at least he came with Alfred and Dick and didn't live in your tower, ate your food, use your resources just to sneer at you behind your back when you were trying your hardest. Just, spend the next issue hanging out with Emiko and move straight on to Super Sons of Tomorrow from there. Don't meet back up with them. Hell, make them beg YOU to come back. You owe them nothing and you could've just let your cousin and Demon's Fist have at them and let people who actually care about you help you in the first arc but you didn't and no one appreciates that either. Or you scould've just ditched them to lead the Fist when they changed sides. They were so jealous of TT for having you as their leader. They would've appreciated you. Goddammit just because Damian doesn't get "hurt" it doesn't mean TT isn't hurting him.

----------


## dietrich

Reading Gotham Resistance again and just realised that Damian bagged the 1st kill in Metal. He is also the 1st of the evil universe doppelgangers to fall.
But most importantly Damian was the one who figures out how kill them

----------


## dietrich

> Ugh. I hate how Damian is the only one who gets flak for anything in TT book. I bet he'll have to "learn his lesson" and make an effort to reach out and TT will graciously forgive him like the perfect angels they are. Ugh. I want one of Damian's REAL friends to hear even half this bullshit and resist the urge to set them on fire. Even Aqualad has jumped the bandwagon tho he makes some weak token effort to defend Damian. And Beast Boy has escalated to insulting Damian right in his face now, like Dami didn't have eyes and ears everywhere in the tower before this. Son. Of. Batman. If anyone dared to talk like that to Damian behind his back or to his face when he was younger he would've gutted them on the spot. Sometimes I resent his development bc BB is really asking for it right now. Do they even listen to themselves at this point bc they sound like asshole schoolyard bullies. Just because Damian is, or appears to be thick skinned doesn't make this kind of behavior ok. Towards anyone???
> 
> Why does Dami put up with it. Did Bruce order it? He said something about spurring Damian to reach out to heroes near his age before somewhere in Rebirth. Does Damian think this is a mission? An obligation? Some test he's failing? Because I can't think of one good reason why he'd force himself to share a space with people who judge and openly resent him for any extended period of times. Without frequently resorting to violence. He wouldn't even do it for the Batfam let alone these strangers. Hell that tower must be fully equipped with everything but he's the only one shown doing any kind of training unless he's training Aqualad instead. Sure doesn't look like any of them care about team bonding or such unless it's over normal teen kids. They haven't even read all the strategy guides he personally designed for them.
> 
> They don't want or appreciate anything Damian tries to give them. And things they ask of him, Damian is not capable of giving. They can't keep expecting him to be and feel like them, have the same values and enjoy the same activities. That's not fair. Really not fair. Emiko called Damian "totally alone" and it's so accurate I'm dying. I'm stabbed and I'm dying. I wonder if TT gave any thought to that when they showed an united front against him for KF at the start of the issue. 
> 
> Please Damian don't go back to that place where no one appreciates you and everyone wants you to be someone you're not. That's worse than Talia at least she respected your talents. Worse than Bruce, at least he came with Alfred and Dick and didn't live in your tower, ate your food, use your resources just to sneer at you behind your back when you were trying your hardest. Just, spend the next issue hanging out with Emiko and move straight on to Super Sons of Tomorrow from there. Don't meet back up with them. Hell, make them beg YOU to come back. You owe them nothing and you could've just let your cousin and Demon's Fist have at them and let people who actually care about you help you in the first arc but you didn't and no one appreciates that either. Or you scould've just ditched them to lead the Fist when they changed sides. They were so jealous of TT for having you as their leader. They would've appreciated you. Goddammit just because Damian doesn't get "hurt" it doesn't mean TT isn't hurting him.


Damian has a heart unlike any other and he will endure what most other heroes won't. I keep repeating it because I feel it needs to Damian gave his life twice. People say lots of such about him but you know talk is cheap My son walks the walk and none of these imitations that Percy is writing come close to being the hero he is.

Damian is a kid who only knows hard edges. Verbal abuse is cake for a kid who grew up in a place where you kill and drink the blood of those you need to pass. He takes it because he is used to so much worse.

It pains that people over look how much of a victim this child is.

The team is looking so bad right now they are so small and such hypocrites I feel bad because I like Kory and Raven. Beast Boy well he showed his hand this issue. Because he is boring tat's why hes been picking on Damian because he was another chatty Kathy on the team talk about selfish.

I don't have anymore patience and I'm not a fan of the poor me trope that's Tim's bag Damian isn't that type of character He is a winner. The Son of Batman I don't like feeling sorry for him. That is the worst thing about Percy's run. It's got me feeling sorry for Damian Wayne and that just won't do. I need him to kick something in the teeth pronto.

----------


## adrikito

I never wanted DAMIAN EVERYWHERE in TT, I wanted see about all the team... Only one good team like in JL VS TEEN TITANS.. I only wanted this team because I liked them in the film but... They are dissapoint me..

As AlcorDee said... Emiko said the truth... He is alone in this team.. 

The only good with him is Aqualad, I can´t see him like the others(is the rookie) and I doubt that this will change for that future team that I mentioned previously.. Ravager, Miss Martian, Blue bettle and Superboy..

I can´t say that this is one of my favorites rebirth tittles, not if the things not change, IMPOSSIBLE..

----------


## TheCape

Wow, is incredible how Percy turned Damian's off with this and after a decent star. Considering Percy's track record, i probably should have seen this one coming.

----------


## blitzwolf215

Wasn't a fan of this issue of Teen Titans, mainly cause there is drama being created for the sake of drama. I feel like Damian shouldn't be acting like this, not after everything else that has happened, but Percy keeps regressing him. Plus the computer program at the beginning, coupled with the Kid Flash stuff, it's all stuff written to make drama. Its written so the Teen Titans can be "right" and Damian is wrong so he learns "a lesson". It's annoying. I really hope that Damian leaves the Teen Titans to start another team, as it stands now, there is no healthy team dynamic between the TT and Damian, and all this tension should reach a breaking point. I suspect whatever change may come will happen after the Super Sons of Tomorrow story arc.




> Damian is a kid who only knows hard edges. Verbal abuse is cake for a kid who grew up in a place where you kill and drink the blood of those you need to pass. He takes it because he is used to so much worse.
> 
> It pains that people over look how much of a victim this child is.
> 
> The team is looking so bad right now they are so small and such hypocrites I feel bad because I like Kory and Raven. Beast Boy well he showed his hand this issue. Because he is boring tat's why hes been picking on Damian because he was another chatty Kathy on the team talk about selfish.


That's how I feel too, how much of the League and the Titans really know about Damian's childhood. Considering how he was raised for like 9 years of his life, he still chose to fight alongside his father and others to do good. I don't feel like he gets enough credit for that, it's extremely difficult for a person to go against everything they knew and were taught their whole life and essentially do the opposite. That plus the amount of physical and mental abuse that Damian would have to endure to get to the level he is at. Kid had no childhood, had no friends, had no social skills, yet people seem ok shitting on a kid who is a victim.

----------


## adrikito

> Wasn't a fan of this issue of Teen Titans, mainly cause there is drama being created for the sake of drama. I feel like Damian shouldn't be acting like this, not after everything else that has happened, but Percy keeps regressing him. Plus the computer program at the beginning, coupled with the Kid Flash stuff, it's all stuff written to make drama. Its written so the Teen Titans can be "right" and Damian is wrong so he learns "a lesson". It's annoying. I really hope that Damian leaves the Teen Titans to start another team, as it stands now, there is no healthy team dynamic between the TT and Damian, and all this tension should reach a breaking point. I suspect whatever change may come will happen after the Super Sons of Tomorrow story arc.
> .


NO... In the January solicitation(Post Supersons of Tomorrow) the team is the same, with kid flash here.. 

*TEEN TITANS 16

“The Following” part one! In the aftermath of “Super Sons of Tomorrow” the Teen Titans are left without a place to call home. But a Titan’s work is never finished, and when a series of strange murders crop up in San Francisco, it’s up to the team to crack the case and prevent further bloodshed. Are the killings the work of a single serial killer…or is there a greater conspiracy at work?* 

But seems that in one future all they will be out(except Aqualad, the only good with his), because they are 6 members,  like the TT, you can see one team with Robin, Aqualad, Ravager, Miss Martian and Blue Bettle.. and Superboy, of course..

----------


## AlcorDee

> That's how I feel too, how much of the League and the Titans really know about Damian's childhood. Considering how he was raised for like 9 years of his life, he still chose to fight alongside his father and others to do good. I don't feel like he gets enough credit for that, it's extremely difficult for a person to go against everything they knew and were taught their whole life and essentially do the opposite. That plus the amount of physical and mental abuse that Damian would have to endure to get to the level he is at. Kid had no childhood, had no friends, had no social skills, yet people seem ok shitting on a kid who is a victim.


7354f861d897b9c2dcce2078ce543807.jpg

*Stabs self in the chest repeatedly*

Damian really needs to stop taking TT's shit. This is downright rolling over and taking it considering for Damian standards. He's the type who embraces his own attitude and using them to his advantage instead. Not the type who forces himself into a mold that is expected of him and getting bitter when it doesnt work out. Just like how he can't force that simulation to work. Scrap it and come up with like twenty backup plans. He doesn't owe them anything ugh this situation isn't like Batfam where it was his actual family and only place he can go other than his mother. And even then he aggressively defended his value instead of stewing over what he couldn't change. Percy is so determined to surgically remove Damian's backbone ugh. Dami should just walk out on TT already.

----------


## TheCape

tumblr_oqy7ueHwlh1r7386xo1_400.jpg
Family movie nigth.

----------


## wafle

> Maybe ext year when Damian's solo returns we might get some.


Wait... is this for real? or just wishful thinking?

----------


## fanfan13

> Ugh. I hate how Damian is the only one who gets flak for anything in TT book. I bet he'll have to "learn his lesson" and make an effort to reach out and TT will graciously forgive him like the perfect angels they are. Ugh. I want one of Damian's REAL friends to hear even half this bullshit and resist the urge to set them on fire. Even Aqualad has jumped the bandwagon tho he makes some weak token effort to defend Damian. And Beast Boy has escalated to insulting Damian right in his face now, like Dami didn't have eyes and ears everywhere in the tower before this. Son. Of. Batman. If anyone dared to talk like that to Damian behind his back or to his face when he was younger he would've gutted them on the spot. Sometimes I resent his development bc BB is really asking for it right now. Do they even listen to themselves at this point bc they sound like asshole schoolyard bullies. Just because Damian is, or appears to be thick skinned doesn't make this kind of behavior ok. Towards anyone???
> 
> Why does Dami put up with it. Did Bruce order it? He said something about spurring Damian to reach out to heroes near his age before somewhere in Rebirth. Does Damian think this is a mission? An obligation? Some test he's failing? Because I can't think of one good reason why he'd force himself to share a space with people who judge and openly resent him for any extended period of times. Without frequently resorting to violence. He wouldn't even do it for the Batfam let alone these strangers. Hell that tower must be fully equipped with everything but he's the only one shown doing any kind of training unless he's training Aqualad instead. Sure doesn't look like any of them care about team bonding or such unless it's over normal teen kids. They haven't even read all the strategy guides he personally designed for them.
> 
> They don't want or appreciate anything Damian tries to give them. And things they ask of him, Damian is not capable of giving. They can't keep expecting him to be and feel like them, have the same values and enjoy the same activities. That's not fair. Really not fair. Emiko called Damian "totally alone" and it's so accurate I'm dying. I'm stabbed and I'm dying. I wonder if TT gave any thought to that when they showed an united front against him for KF at the start of the issue. 
> 
> Please Damian don't go back to that place where no one appreciates you and everyone wants you to be someone you're not. That's worse than Talia at least she respected your talents. Worse than Bruce, at least he came with Alfred and Dick and didn't live in your tower, ate your food, use your resources just to sneer at you behind your back when you were trying your hardest. Just, spend the next issue hanging out with Emiko and move straight on to Super Sons of Tomorrow from there. Don't meet back up with them. Hell, make them beg YOU to come back. You owe them nothing and you could've just let your cousin and Demon's Fist have at them and let people who actually care about you help you in the first arc but you didn't and no one appreciates that either. Or you scould've just ditched them to lead the Fist when they changed sides. They were so jealous of TT for having you as their leader. They would've appreciated you. Goddammit just because Damian doesn't get "hurt" it doesn't mean TT isn't hurting him.





> Damian has a heart unlike any other and he will endure what most other heroes won't. I keep repeating it because I feel it needs to Damian gave his life twice. People say lots of such about him but you know talk is cheap My son walks the walk and none of these imitations that Percy is writing come close to being the hero he is.
> 
> Damian is a kid who only knows hard edges. Verbal abuse is cake for a kid who grew up in a place where you kill and drink the blood of those you need to pass. He takes it because he is used to so much worse.
> 
> It pains that people over look how much of a victim this child is.





> Wasn't a fan of this issue of Teen Titans, mainly cause there is drama being created for the sake of drama. I feel like Damian shouldn't be acting like this, not after everything else that has happened, but Percy keeps regressing him. Plus the computer program at the beginning, coupled with the Kid Flash stuff, it's all stuff written to make drama. Its written so the Teen Titans can be "right" and Damian is wrong so he learns "a lesson". It's annoying. I really hope that Damian leaves the Teen Titans to start another team, as it stands now, there is no healthy team dynamic between the TT and Damian, and all this tension should reach a breaking point. I suspect whatever change may come will happen after the Super Sons of Tomorrow story arc.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how I feel too, how much of the League and the Titans really know about Damian's childhood. Considering how he was raised for like 9 years of his life, he still chose to fight alongside his father and others to do good. I don't feel like he gets enough credit for that, it's extremely difficult for a person to go against everything they knew and were taught their whole life and essentially do the opposite. That plus the amount of physical and mental abuse that Damian would have to endure to get to the level he is at. Kid had no childhood, had no friends, had no social skills, yet people seem ok shitting on a kid who is a victim.


:"(
guys, guys, slow down I'm crying here reading all of these...

----------


## fanfan13



----------


## adrikito

> Wait... is this for real? or just wishful thinking?


Gleason said that Maya Ducard MAYBE returns in 2018 like if he can, he want end with RSOB..

https://twitter.com/patrick_gleason/...57087854116864
https://twitter.com/patrick_gleason/...29726401052674

But, he wants 100 issues in SM.. However, he can repeat the same of SM 10 and SM 11.. Damian appeared another times in SM comics..

----------


## AlcorDee

> 


Now that I look at this again and wondering how would he even meet some of those people and, what are the chances Damian will get involved in plots concerning pre-Reboot? I mean he was pretty tight with Ravager back when she was in Teen Titans. And he had a team up with Miss. Martian, Blue Bettle and Supergirl in the Supergirl book. I was sort of assuming all that was erased since he met Rose all over again in Deathstroke book but what if those relationships come back to him the way other pre-boot stuff seems to be getting reinstalled all over the books? Can I have his relationships with Colin, Kara and especially Stephanie back too? Oh god please please she was his Batgirl.

----------


## CPSparkles

Fake Crying

----------


## CPSparkles

Bruce and Damian flipityflip.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

The boys try their hands at pumpkin carving for Halloween

----------


## CPSparkles

Later

----------


## DragonPiece

> tumblr_oqy7ueHwlh1r7386xo1_400.jpg
> Family movie nigth.


who is the girl supposed to be here? cute art

----------


## TheCape

> who is the girl supposed to be here? cute art


Nigthstar, Dick and Kory's daugther from the Kingdom Come universe.

----------


## fanfan13

Tomorrow is Day 1 of Indonesia Comic Con 2017 held in capital city, 3 hours with train from where I live.
And a truly awesome Damian Wayne Robin cosplay will be there.
I want to take a picture with him but I don't think I can make it to the event.
I'm in dilemma, really.

----------


## Fergus

> Tomorrow is Day 1 of Indonesia Comic Con 2017 held in capital city, 3 hours with train from where I live.
> And a truly awesome Damian Wayne Robin cosplay will be there.
> I want to take a picture with him but I don't think I can make it to the event.
> I'm in dilemma, really.


Awesome. Never attended a Con mainly because they are a pretty recent thing here in Manchester but hoping to take the kids next year. It seems like an awesome experience.

Adsa [Walmart] made an official Damian Halloween costume this year wanted to get it for my son but he insists on Red Hood.

----------


## fanfan13

> Awesome. Never attended a Con mainly because they are a pretty recent thing here in Manchester but hoping to take the kids next year. It seems like an awesome experience.
> 
> Adsa [Walmart] made an official Damian Halloween costume this year wanted to get it for my son but he insists on Red Hood.


I've never attended one too honestly. It's only once a year here and it seems to be a mix of western and eastern comics.
I contacted the cosplayer if he has a plan to cosplay as Damian again (because his Damian costume is awesome when I looked at the photos in his instagram account. It is based on Jonboy Meyers' Damian in TT Rebirth) and he said he has no plans so far but he will send me a notice when he does. 
Bernard Chang will be there too it's unfortunate that I can't make it. I mean he's Beyond Damian artist!

Aww if your son goes as Damian and you go as Batman it would be great. But yeah Red Hood is a cool costume too of course.

----------


## Fergus

> I've never attended one too honestly. It's only once a year here and it seems to be a mix of western and eastern comics.
> I contacted the cosplayer if he has a plan to cosplay as Damian again (because his Damian costume is awesome when I looked at the photos in his instagram account. It is based on Jonboy Meyers' Damian in TT Rebirth) and he said he has no plans so far but he will send me a notice when he does. 
> Bernard Chang will be there too it's unfortunate that I can't make it. I mean he's Beyond Damian artist!
> 
> Aww if your son goes as Damian and you go as Batman it would be great. But yeah Red Hood is a cool costume too of course.


That sounds amazing but like you say there's always next year. 
I don't really dress up for trick or treating but we'll see

----------


## CPSparkles

DC Families
The Bat family



It's missing Alfred and a menagerie but you get the idea  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Tomorrow is Day 1 of Indonesia Comic Con 2017 held in capital city, 3 hours with train from where I live.
> And a truly awesome Damian Wayne Robin cosplay will be there.
> I want to take a picture with him but I don't think I can make it to the event.
> I'm in dilemma, really.


I hope you can make it  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

Oh sweetie you're just short

----------


## Fergus

> Gleason said that Maya Ducard MAYBE returns in 2018 like if he can, he want end with RSOB..
> 
> https://twitter.com/patrick_gleason/...57087854116864
> https://twitter.com/patrick_gleason/...29726401052674
> 
> But, he wants 100 issues in SM.. However, he can repeat the same of SM 10 and SM 11.. Damian appeared another times in SM comics..


Is that it? must have misunderstood

----------


## Fergus

> 


You're not alone Damian. You've got your family and you even manged to pickup two surrogates in the form of Oliver and Clark

----------


## adrikito

> DC Families
> The Bat family
> 
> 
> 
> It's missing Alfred and a menagerie but you get the idea


Now I remember this image... Is in my pc, with only the detective comics team..

----------


## adrikito

TT 14 Variant:

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/10...-yasmin-putri/

damian teen titans 14.jpg

----------


## Rac7d*

> TT 14 Variant:
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/10...-yasmin-putri/
> 
> damian teen titans 14.jpg


is he using batons like Dick...... squeee

----------


## dietrich

> Awesome. Never attended a Con mainly because they are a pretty recent thing here in Manchester but hoping to take the kids next year. It seems like an awesome experience.
> 
> Adsa [Walmart] made an official Damian Halloween costume this year wanted to get it for my son but he insists on Red Hood.


For real? I didn't even know they did Robin or Red Hood. I've only ever see Batman, Superman, Captain America and other adult heroes. That's really good. I mean I don't have kid to buy one for but its good.

----------


## dietrich

> is he using batons like Dick...... squeee


Oh who's the little Birdie that wants to be like a certain Big Birdie  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> DC Families
> The Bat family
> 
> 
> 
> It's missing Alfred and a menagerie but you get the idea


Nice. I see some were to busy to make it home for the holiday picture so Alfred was forced to hit the photoshop :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

> Attachment 56891
> Family movie nigth.


This is nice. it;s Mari  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> Later


I love this. I love that he is the artistic one. When Shawn was a thing I had hoped that he would have a painting sessh with big bros girl.

----------


## fanfan13

> TT 14 Variant:
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/10...-yasmin-putri/
> 
> Attachment 57001


great cover!

----------


## Fergus

> For real? I didn't even know they did Robin or Red Hood. I've only ever see Batman, Superman, Captain America and other adult heroes. That's really good. I mean I don't have kid to buy one for but its good.


I don't believe they do Red Hood. If they do I haven't seen it.The issue of Red Hood surfaced when I suggested he go as Robin

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Jason and Duke say something insensitive



Damian



Jason/Duke

----------


## adrikito

> 


Seems that Damian will need the big brother for accept the crazy idea of see his father married.. Don´t worry, another writer will change this..

----------


## CPSparkles

An oldie but a goodie

----------


## BBeeryan

I didn't really wanna dig thru the whole thread, so I'm not sure if it's been brought up. Who is Damian Wayne's mother?

----------


## adrikito

> I didn't really wanna dig thru the whole thread, so I'm not sure if it's been brought up. Who is Damian Wayne's mother?


Talia Al Ghul, daughter of Ra´s Al Ghul, leader of the League of Assasins.. 

Al Ghul family.jpg

Both characters in Batman Under Red Hood film..

----------


## Fergus

> 


The bait is set. 
This is going after the fickle tumblr crowd real hard. He's won over the shippers now he's targeting lovers of batboys.

----------


## Fergus

> Jason and Duke say something insensitive
> 
> 
> 
> Damian
> 
> 
> 
> Jason/Duke


That one page just keeps on giving.

----------


## AlcorDee

Do I trust Tom King's ability to write Damian? No. Am I absolute BatBros trash who will eat up every single second of this, have all the feels and cry about "my babies" or "best big brother evah" or "my poor batty son" while hugging my cat? Hell yes gimme gimme.

Do I still think it'd be more in character for high strung Damian to jump on Goliath half in costume and hurry off stop Talia from killing Bruce or maiming him too permanently instead of sulking at home either way? Ya, duh. Pretty sure he'd think Bruce deserves a little maiming for this stunt but hey I don't write the book. And this title only uses Dami when they need an emotional "kid" or a family bonding punchline.

----------


## adrikito

> The bait is set. 
> This is going after the fickle tumblr crowd real hard. He's won over the shippers now he's targeting lovers of batboys.


No matter.. King Batman is not my batman... 

I found more interesting Superman familiar life(I replaced *King Batman* for *Gleason Superman*, good work King) than one character that is not batman..

These batboys lovers  will be only like 2-3 chapters.. This is not about the 3 ROBINS is about marry bruce..

----------


## Fergus

> Do I trust Tom King's ability to write Damian? No. Am I absolute BatBros trash who will eat up every single second of this, have all the feels and cry about "my babies" or "best big brother evah" or "my poor batty son" while hugging my cat? Hell yes gimme gimme.
> 
> Do I still think it'd be more in character for high strung Damian to jump on Goliath half in costume and hurry off stop Talia from killing Bruce or maiming him too permanently instead of sulking at home either way? Ya, duh. Pretty sure he'd think Bruce deserves a little maiming for this stunt but hey I don't write the book. And this title only uses Dami when they need an emotional "kid" or a family bonding punchline.


Agreed

Kings representation isn't true to what Damian would do but it is fantastic PR for Damian. Social Media is powerful few people read comics but masses are aware of the batboys trope and they eat this up. For a character that get's a lot of irrational hate and envy tossed his way having the main Batman writer spamming the net and the book with things like the boys at lunch, the crying scene and now this is helpful.  It provides a balance to what trolls would like casuals to see and it wins fans.

I would rather have a decent Damian and a better written Bats but this is better than nothing. I wasn't expecting King to go this direction with Damian in all honesty.

----------


## Fergus

> No matter.. King Batman is not my batman... 
> 
> I found more interesting Superman familiar life(I replaced *King Batman* for *Gleason Superman*, good work King) than one character that is not batman..
> 
> These batboys lovers  will be only like 2-3 chapters.. This is not about the 3 ROBINS is about marry bruce..


This is why I call it bait. It isn't a Robins book but because King's run has been so divisive he's alienated a lot of hardcore Batman fans. He needs all the wallets he can get. If he can keep casuals batfans like myself who have a preference for the family on board then he can get to 100 issues. His Batman sales are not so hot.

It will be a tease just like their previous cameos.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## KrustyKid

> 


Lol. That's hilariously awesome

----------


## adrikito

> He needs all the wallets he can get. If he can keep casuals batfans like myself who have a preference for the family on board then he can get to 100 issues. His Batman sales are not so hot..


Except the 3 Jokers(However, I doubt that King will show this) nothing can force me to see more issues of King Batman, even the 3(now 4 with Tim) Robins, I want him out.. 

I can´t support him and make his run of 100 issues real.... Poor Batman...  With low sales, Goodbye King...

----------


## dietrich

> 


Damn your beady little Tom King you got me again. I hate most things about his Batman but I love how he embraces the love between the boys. There's no I have to love you [because my dead dad said] here. This is real. This is family

Poor Dick he's been loving, caring and smiling so long his face is all worn. Look at that simile. This guy is the best.

The look at Damian Stoic like his father. why can't  Wayne's ever just be happy?

----------


## dietrich

> 


Mario bros. I love it and Damian as the shortie has to me Mario. Nice

----------


## dietrich

> Jason and Duke say something insensitive
> 
> 
> 
> Damian
> 
> 
> 
> Jason/Duke


And Jason bailed

----------


## dietrich

> Do I trust Tom King's ability to write Damian? No. Am I absolute BatBros trash who will eat up every single second of this, have all the feels and cry about "my babies" or "best big brother evah" or "my poor batty son" while hugging my cat? Hell yes gimme gimme.
> 
> Do I still think it'd be more in character for high strung Damian to jump on Goliath half in costume and hurry off stop Talia from killing Bruce or maiming him too permanently instead of sulking at home either way? Ya, duh. Pretty sure he'd think Bruce deserves a little maiming for this stunt but hey I don't write the book. And this title only uses Dami when they need an emotional "kid" or a family bonding punchline.


THIS. Although I loved it in Son of Batman when he left the  ti their shit and rode off with his friends. I'm glad that King is using this to give us more Dd. I expected forced drama but not like this.

----------


## dietrich

> Except the 3 Jokers(However, I doubt that King will show this) nothing can force me to see more issues of King Batman, even the 3(now 4 with Tim) Robins, I want him out.. 
> 
> I can´t support him and make his run of 100 issues real.... Poor Batman...  With low sales, Goodbye King...


I'm not a fan of King's Batman but I will buy anything that has Damian or Dick even if it's bad. King is a shit batwriter but a smart sales man. 

Low sales for Batman is still better than most but I understand why he would be pressured to match previous runs especially with Metal out selling and out hyping anything everything.

----------


## adrikito

> The look at Damian Stoic like his father. why can't  Wayne's ever just be happy?


Because King is not Gleason... With his run, the characters can´t be happy.. However, in Batman case is the best, bruce wayne single forever.

Gleason Trinity(robin, nobody and superboy) from Zatotubu of tumblr.

dc tinny trinity maya ducard nobody superboy damian wayne robin.jpg

----------


## adrikito

I saw the Teen Titans 13 again and his tittle is *Return Kid Flash Part 1* not *HARD TARGET*... I never saw the NEW tittle when I read the solicitation..

Damnit, previosly was HARD TARGET.. I could have enjoyed a great chapter with these 2 without him, but Percy did 2 parts for his return.. Now, I should see the 2 chapters..  :Mad:  

Fortunately in TT 15 I will not be here, his main character does not interest me(But I will saw a little, I want the Tomorrow characters humiliated).. and in the TT 16, if the rumor here about Beast Boy saga(not Raven or Starfire) is true I will be out all his saga, in this case I hate you..

----------


## fanfan13

where are these from?

b0ca7213-3dc9-4a60-9dcd-7636e4979134.jpg
f824024d-489a-434b-9c0b-e7d8377c787f.jpg
db64ccdb-4c8c-4eee-be40-c8c886ab2008.jpg

edit: Apparently they are from Batman 34.
King's use of "kiddo" reminds me a lot of Grayson 12. and LOL at what Superman said XD

----------


## dietrich

> where are these from?
> 
> b0ca7213-3dc9-4a60-9dcd-7636e4979134.jpg
> f824024d-489a-434b-9c0b-e7d8377c787f.jpg
> db64ccdb-4c8c-4eee-be40-c8c886ab2008.jpg
> 
> edit: Apparently they are from Batman 34.
> King's use of "kiddo" reminds me a lot of Grayson 12.


I really can't believe that I can't wait for an issue of Rebirth Batman but here we are.

I like the kiddo it's so wholesome, endearing and normal. Damian needs all the "normal" he can get.

Is that Superman or Shazam?

----------


## dietrich

> Because King is not Gleason... With his run, the characters can´t be happy.. However, in Batman case is the best, bruce wayne single forever.
> 
> Gleason Trinity(robin, nobody and superboy) from Zatotubu of tumblr.
> 
> dc tinny trinity maya ducard nobody superboy damian wayne robin.jpg


Bruce always struck me as the brooding alone at home type of dude not the marring type but I must admit the character isn't a fav of mine so I don't care. I just want want a good story and Damian not to be used as a device for drama. So far that's not the case with Damian so I'm chill. 

The batcatstory is dodgy as hell though. Kings seems determined to write everyone as opposed to the union and he's also making the couple difficult to like. So much of how he writes them is OCC. Selina and Bruce normally have such chemistry and such cheekiness but he's missed all of that out.


Nice picture

----------


## fanfan13

> I really can't believe that I can't wait for an issue of Rebirth Batman but here we are.
> 
> I like the kiddo it's so wholesome, endearing and normal. Damian needs all the "normal" he can get.
> 
> Is that Superman or Shazam?


It's nice to see Damian being drawn like an actual 13 years old.

By "Jon" comment, I think it's Superman. Next issue will have Superman and Batman won't it?
Plus, how does Jon know Shazam and vice versa?

----------


## adrikito

> where are these from?
> 
> Attachment 57083
> Attachment 57084
> Attachment 57085
> 
> edit: Apparently they are from Batman 34.
> King's use of "kiddo" reminds me a lot of Grayson 12. and LOL at what Superman said XD


The best brothers... No matter.. I can´t waste money for 2 images..

TRY TO KILL HIM AND FAIL... And you will return with RSOB..

----------


## adrikito

Damian Wayne circle of friends:

damian wayne friends circle maya ducard.jpg

Yes, they forget Maps, Maya is the only girl here..

----------


## Rac7d*

> Damian Wayne circle of friends:
> 
> damian wayne friends circle maya ducard.jpg
> 
> Yes, they forget Maps, Maya is the only girl here..


Who are these children?

Jon and Maya are his only consistent friends

He hast seen maps since robin wars
I miss suren

----------


## fanfan13

> Who are these children?
> 
> Jon and Maya are his only consistent friends
> 
> He hast seen maps since robin wars
> I miss suren


Colin is/was Damian's first friend who's around the same age I think. He and his friendship with Damian appeared in... I forgot what title it was (Streets of Gotham?) and briefly in Li'l Gotham.

Chris is considered Damian's friend mostly due to The Just I think?

But yeah only Maya and Jon currently are his consistent friends.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian Wayne circle of friends:
> 
> damian wayne friends circle maya ducard.jpg
> 
> Yes, they forget Maps, Maya is the only girl here..


This is nice. To this day Colin is my favourite Damian friend I wish they would just bring him back.

----------


## dietrich

> It's nice to see Damian being drawn like an actual 13 years old.
> 
> By "Jon" comment, I think it's Superman. Next issue will have Superman and Batman won't it?
> Plus, how does Jon know Shazam and vice versa?


I don't think Jon knows Shazam now that you mention it.

Loved last Superman Jon wanting to go hang with Damian. That's so sweet

----------


## dietrich

Pumkin Season

----------


## adrikito

Damian and the... Sorry, Shadow/Batman 2 preview:

https://www.flickeringmyth.com/2017/...hadowbatman-2/

Batman as a real father again... I need Superman or Barry..

----------


## dietrich

Steve Orlando burns Bruce hard in The Shadow /Batman.

----------


## DragonPiece

It really is nice to get these Bruce/Damian stories in these crossover titles like this and tmnt. Helps these batman/robin team ups feel all the more important since we hardly get it in their own books.

----------


## AlcorDee

Bless this. A Damian who actually sounds and acts like Damian is such a rarity these days outside Super Sons.

----------


## dietrich

> It really is nice to get these Bruce/Damian stories in these crossover titles like this and tmnt. Helps these batman/robin team ups feel all the more important since we hardly get it in their own books.


Agreed. I'm not really one of those that believe Robin must always appear with Batman. So long as he has good stories I don't mind Robin being a solo act but it is good to have some Bruce and Damian stories .

This series looks  good thus far however I don't like Orlando making that comment. the current trend of writers burning Bruce . Batman does have a heart

----------


## Lady Nightwing

> This series looks  good thus far however I don't like Orlando making that comment. the current trend of writers burning Bruce . Batman does have a heart


I love Bruce but I'm happy to let writers drag him for a while. Damian is a pretty good kid, considering his initial upbringing. I hate how in the current books Bruce has just checked out of his life, more or less. Proposing to Catwoman? No reason he should talk to his son first and soften the blow, right? I _like_ Duke but I don't like how Bruce moved another boy into the manor and pretty much ignores Damian now. I say let the writers take a few swipes until their relationship reverts to how it was in Batman and Robin.

----------


## TheCape

> Colin is/was Damian's first friend who's around the same age I think. He and his friendship with Damian appeared in... I forgot what title it was (Streets of Gotham?) and briefly in Li'l Gotham.
> 
> Chris is considered Damian's friend mostly due to The Just I think?
> 
> But yeah only Maya and Jon currently are his consistent friends.


Collin appeared in Streets of Gotham for the first time.
Also, Steph should have been there too  :Smile:

----------


## AlcorDee

I feel kinda guilty for liking the heartless comment, especially with King's Bruce letting Selina literally step all over his (JL appointed) employee who is just doing his job(which HE gave him), dismissing Tim's vaguely recent death/kidnapping to get hitched and going out of his way to shove his love life in Talia's face. Not to mention not consulting or even informing his underage kid on any of this.

Well, it probably isn't meant to be meta-commentary as much as it's supposed to sound ironic considering this book's Bruce is shown having a parental freak out, as much as Batman freaks out, a few pages later, but hey. I'm perpetually pissed at King's Bruce so ofc I'm biased. Must've really hurt his pride to ask Clark and Barry for help in a "family matter" But he didn't even hesitate to frown or grumble about it. Good for you Bruce. I'd take this one over current main Batman's Bruce any time.

----------


## dietrich

Bruce is being a deadbeat right now not just with Damian but all his kids. I had expected that after the Button. After his fathers words Bruce would turn to is kids his family. His whole thing is that he lost his family and lost himself to Batman. 

Instead of turning to the family he built Bruce is turning his back on them. This is the opposite of what his father asked but I don't expect King to understand this since he didn't write that emotional moment.

Bruce is the worst at the moment. Joe Chill took Thomas and Martha Bruce Wayne is purposefully taking himself away from his sons. Its so fucked up but that is on King not Bruce. 


I enjoyed the burns at first but its become a trend where at least 5 writers have done this. I wonder how bat writers feel about this. After all this is a dig at the writers as well.

Damian wasn't in the 1st Batman/Shadow series that was co written by Synder and Orlando. The minute hes off the the title even before that series is over Orlando announces that his solo series will have Damian.
He brings in Robin and then this commentary.

----------


## dietrich

Damian and Mari

----------


## DragonPiece

> I love Bruce but I'm happy to let writers drag him for a while. Damian is a pretty good kid, considering his initial upbringing. I hate how in the current books Bruce has just checked out of his life, more or less. Proposing to Catwoman? No reason he should talk to his son first and soften the blow, right? I _like_ Duke but I don't like how Bruce moved another boy into the manor and pretty much ignores Damian now. I say let the writers take a few swipes until their relationship reverts to how it was in Batman and Robin.


To be fair, Damian doesn't even live in the manor anymore. Damian has growing up and has to get his own room to breathe as a character.

----------


## CPSparkles

> To be fair, Damian doesn't even live in the manor anymore. Damian has growing up and has to get his own room to breathe as a character.


Err Damian still lives at the Manor. Bruce is a dick but he isn't that guy

----------


## CPSparkles

> Steve Orlando burns Bruce hard in The Shadow /Batman.


Oh I love this so much. Bruce should be called out.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I love Bruce but I'm happy to let writers drag him for a while. Damian is a pretty good kid, considering his initial upbringing. I hate how in the current books Bruce has just checked out of his life, more or less. Proposing to Catwoman? No reason he should talk to his son first and soften the blow, right? I _like_ Duke but I don't like how Bruce moved another boy into the manor and pretty much ignores Damian now. I say let the writers take a few swipes until their relationship reverts to how it was in Batman and Robin.


King's Bruce is the worst.
Does Duke live in the Manor since he wasn't aware of the cow or does Bruce keep him locked away.

----------


## CPSparkles

Happy Halloween by cuckicoco

----------


## adrikito

> Happy Halloween by cuckicoco


Thank you... The robin halloween(except Tim, he should be with Steph).. The vampire is superboy, no?

----------


## CPSparkles

Batboys
Nice of Jason to carry Damian and now that Tim is back can't wait for him to join them next time King gives them the tumblr treatment

----------


## CPSparkles

> Thank you... The robin halloween(except Tim, he should be with Steph).. The vampire is superboy, no?


No I think that Tim

----------


## Lady Nightwing

> King's Bruce is the worst.
> Does Duke live in the Manor since he wasn't aware of the cow or does Bruce keep him locked away.


I was under the impression that he does. I can't see Bruce letting him languish in a care home. Though the cow thing was weird.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I was under the impression that he does. I can't see Bruce letting him languish in a care home. Though the cow thing was weird.


King doesn't put much thought in his writing

----------


## DragonPiece

> Err Damian still lives at the Manor. Bruce is a dick but he isn't that guy


Uh no, since Rebirth, Damian has lived in the titans tower.

----------


## TheCape

> Tim is back can't wait for him to join them next time King gives them the tumblr treatment


Oh man, i already imagine it, Jason would do a sexual reference and Tim won't get it and somebody would make a comment about him being a virgin :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## adrikito

> No I think that Tim


..I think that I see Tim short in this image..

----------


## AlcorDee

> Oh man, i already imagine it, Jason would do a sexual reference and Tim won't get it and somebody would make a comment about him being a virgin


Don't forget the coffee.

----------


## blitzwolf215

> Uh no, since Rebirth, Damian has lived in the titans tower.


Then why did Alfred come to get him those times in Super Sons, or why was he grounded at the Manor. I think he alternates but he doesn't stay exclusively at the tower.

----------


## reni344

I think Damian lives at the tower during the week and then goes home on the weekends which makes sense because Jon could not hang out with him during the week. Which they mention in Superman

----------


## dietrich

Damian does still live at home but also stays with the team as others have noted.

----------


## fanfan13

> Steve Orlando burns Bruce hard in The Shadow /Batman.


burn!!!!!!

----------


## fanfan13

> Batboys
> Nice of Jason to carry Damian and now that Tim is back can't wait for him to join them next time King gives them the tumblr treatment


It's about time Tim gets his turn. I can't wait to read another King's tumblr issue but this time it's about all four of the boys.




> I think Damian lives at the tower during the week and then goes home on the weekends which makes sense because Jon could not hang out with him during the week. Which they mention in Superman


I think it's the opposite. Damian lives in the manor during the week and in Tower during the weekend.
The Super Sons first arc happened in a school night and I remember Kid Flash way back mentioned that the Titans regularly meet on the weekend.
Tbh it's not at all clear, but what's true it's that Damian is alternating between manor, tower, and sometimes Jon's place. He does not move out off the manor.

----------


## Fergus

> Agreed. I'm not really one of those that believe Robin must always appear with Batman. So long as he has good stories I don't mind Robin being a solo act but it is good to have some Bruce and Damian stories .
> 
> This series looks  good thus far however I don't like Orlando making that comment. the current trend of writers burning Bruce . Batman does have a heart


On this thread a DC fan thought Batman's 13 year old son did not live at home. That is where we at. Batman. A hero who grew up with his parents, who takes in orphaned kids to has a 13 year old son who doesn't live with him. 

He deserves all the burns and Boos writes can mutter

----------


## CPSparkles

Halloween

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

SuperSons halloween

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Tim

----------


## Rac7d*

That's why duke moving in is weird
Its like replacing Damian, no wonder he bonds so close to Dick
Its hard to feel special to batman

----------


## scary harpy

> Halloween


I love Damian's little expression.

----------


## dietrich

Not on twitter but for those who are

https://twitter.com/Ssnyder1835/stat...21657679011840

Come on Robin Son of batman chapter 2

----------


## dietrich

> Halloween


Jason is the stand out. That's how you Bat "I vant to drink your blood" Lugosi would be proud.

----------


## dietrich

My thoughts on Batman #34

This was messy but overall good.
Enjoyed the fight scene but the dialogue just doesn't flow. How did the boys get there so quick? I mean Bruce and Selina were already entering the cave last issue while Dick and Damian were in Gotham. How did they get there and the fight is just starting? Where did Tiger go?

I guess Talia must have kept them waiting while she changed her outfit. I see someone [Joelle? maybe] has been over Robin Son of Batman. Kudos on selecting the same outfit Talia wore in the issue when she and Bruce partnered to save Damian.

I like Selina with a sword and really Bruce journeying to the desert to see an Al Ghul and you don't bring a sword?! Come on detective.

Dick and Damian as always a delight but still fan service. I know he cares but I don't see him journeying to the desert unless there is a threat on one of his parents lives which isn't the case here.

----------


## adrikito

> Not on twitter but for those who are
> 
> https://twitter.com/Ssnyder1835/stat...21657679011840


I don´t see nothing in this link..  :Confused:   But I compared this with another link and you should tak about this that I saw in Steph appreciation:

https://twitter.com/Ssnyder1835/stat...21657679011840

I supported Steph, Cass and Damian Wayne..


*ALMOST 500 PAGES OF APPRECIATION.*

----------


## dietrich

Damian this what happens when you dress up as the Joker for Halloween

----------


## dietrich

> I don´t see nothing in this link..   But seems that is the same that I saw in Steph appreciation:
> 
> https://twitter.com/Ssnyder1835/stat...21657679011840
> 
> I supported Steph, Cass and Damian Wayne..
> 
> 
> *ALMOST 500 PAGES OF APPRECIATION.*


Sorry

https://twitter.com/Ssnyder1835/stat...21657679011840 correct link

----------


## adrikito

> Sorry
> 
> https://twitter.com/Ssnyder1835/stat...21657679011840 correct link


I voted here.. I mentioned this in my previous comment..

First METAL and now you mention BATMAN, seems that since RSOB she continues with the same costume..

However,  I don´t regret for replace Batman(King) for Superman(Gleason), I enjoyed this Lois Lane chapter..

----------


## dietrich

> I voted here.. I mentioned this in my previous comment..


Nice. I want RSOB already and yeah almost 500 pages.

----------


## dietrich

Batman #34





Note sure why one would need finger less gloves for a trip to the desert but here we are.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

I was reading Batman/Shadow and I was thinking about Damian taking over as the shadow when he's older.

----------


## sakuyamons

> Batman #34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note sure why one would need finger less gloves for a trip to the desert but here we are.


Dang, need to read this issue.

----------


## fanfan13

> My thoughts on Batman #34
> 
> This was messy but overall good.
> Enjoyed the fight scene but the dialogue just doesn't flow. How did the boys get there so quick? I mean Bruce and Selina were already entering the cave last issue while Dick and Damian were in Gotham.


lol yeah I wonder how did they come to the desert so quick. Teleporting?
Or Damian probably used "magic" lol




> I was reading Batman/Shadow and I was thinking about Damian taking over as the shadow when he's older.


ah I haven't read the issue yet.

----------


## Fergus

> I was reading Batman/Shadow and I was thinking about Damian taking over as the shadow when he's older.


The same occurred to me when I read it. There's something I did not see coming but I seeing them together I can see it. Also notice that he's chosen the Shadow's city to protect. 

I had to say I laughed at Damian's "I'm not one of your colourful chums" line to Bruce.
When was the last time Batman called anyone chum?

----------


## Fergus

I was reminded yesterday just how much fun Talia is as foe. One DC best female villains. She's showing up in Supersons which i hope leads to more appearances. I know some Damian aren't very find of her but I liked what Gleason did with her and writers like Synder and King seem to be ignoring her Morrison induced madness.

----------


## dietrich

> Dang, need to read this issue.


The part between Superman, Dick and Damian was just so sweet. King when he cares to know how to write.
Clark threatening Damian with " No more Adventure Time" with Jon was as beautiful as it was effective.
Dick and Damian have replaced Bruce and Dick as the new dynamic duo [Dick Grayson however you roll it is always part of the dynamic meaning that Dick is the dynamic in "Dynamic Duo"]

And for everyone who keeps saying that DC pushes blood over other family. Note how the only one who truly cares about  Damian's welbeing is the one he doesn't share blood with.
Family isn't about blood ties and these two are a perfect example of that.

I could write a thesis on these two I love them that much

----------


## dietrich

> The same occurred to me when I read it. There's something I did not see coming but I seeing them together I can see it. Also notice that he's chosen the Shadow's city to protect. 
> 
> I had to say I laughed at Damian's "I'm not one of your colourful chums" line to Bruce.
> When was the last time Batman called anyone chum?


The issue was amazing I feel like we're getting into it now. like I'm earning my stripes as an enthusiastic comic reader just by opening the pages of this book.  It's an independent comic man. Anyway enough geeking out. I laughed at the chum line. so much information to take in.

I like the direction it's heading and the themes but unfamiliar with a lot. I loved it especially the scenes with Bruce and Shadow were they bear thir souls a bit.

Bruce panicking over Damian
Asking for meta's to help save his son
Getting jealous over someone else saving his son
Angry at The Shadow  for getting Damian in trouble

All good to see.

----------


## dietrich

Talia Al Ghul So Powerful So Beautiful

----------


## dietrich

> I was reminded yesterday just how much fun Talia is as foe. One DC best female villains. She's showing up in Supersons which i hope leads to more appearances. I know some Damian aren't very find of her but I liked what Gleason did with her and writers like Synder and King seem to be ignoring her Morrison induced madness.


She isn't my favourite person but I can certainly appreciate her. Hate her fawning over Bats which is a huge part of her character I know but still hate that.

----------


## adrikito

> I like the direction it's heading and the themes but unfamiliar with a lot. I loved it especially the scenes with Bruce and Shadow were they bear thir souls a bit.
> 
> Bruce panicking over Damian
> Asking for meta's to help save his son
> Getting jealous over someone else saving his son
> Angry at The Shadow  for getting Damian in trouble
> 
> All good to see.


Yeah, as I said... Batman is a father again..

DAMNIT... One image with Talia in the begin of the 500th page... BAD THING..

----------


## dietrich

Crap my bad. Sorry adrikito   :Frown:

----------


## adrikito

> crap my bad. Sorry adrikito


hmmmm.. If you see the image...

she praised him, is a good thing..

----------


## sakuyamons

Happy 500 pages of appreciation  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## adrikito

I never expected heard *ROBIN DOESN´T NEED BATMAN* again(this time Damian words) in SHADOW/BATMAN 2.

However, this time I'll take it as he want to progress without batman.. 

This is his city... NEW YORK(spiderman city), The original city planned for Batman now is the city of his son..

----------


## fanfan13

yay congrats on 500 pages!

Now where and what issue will we see Damian for next week? I'm now so used to seeing him every week. I'm not keeping up with the weekly release schedule.

----------


## fanfan13

> I never expected heard *ROBIN DOESN´T NEED BATMAN* again(this time Damian words) in SHADOW/BATMAN 2.


I take it as writer taking a jab at the current status quo and the Batman Doesn't Need a Robin thing.

----------


## adrikito

> I take it as writer taking a jab at the current status quo and the Batman Doesn't Need a Robin thing.


That will not change anything because... I AM A ROBIN LEGACY FAN..

I mentioned this because, I remember where I heard this.. I will not accept this.

----------


## adrikito

This image appeared in Tumblr in the PERFECT MOMENT for the 500th

DC damian wayne robin maya ducard nobody.jpg

RSOB serie should return again.

----------


## dietrich

> This image appeared in Tumblr in the PERFECT MOMENT for the 500th
> 
> DC damian wayne robin maya ducard nobody.jpg
> 
> RSOB serie should return again.


Hear hear hope so. yeah for 500

----------


## dietrich

I blame the parents

----------


## blitzwolf215

> The part between Superman, Dick and Damian was just so sweet. King when he cares to know how to write.
> Clark threatening Damian with " No more Adventure Time" with Jon was as beautiful as it was effective.
> Dick and Damian have replaced Bruce and Dick as the new dynamic duo [Dick Grayson however you roll it is always part of the dynamic meaning that Dick is the dynamic in "Dynamic Duo"]
> 
> And for everyone who keeps saying that DC pushes blood over other family. Note how the only one who truly cares about  Damian's welbeing is the one he doesn't share blood with.
> Family isn't about blood ties and these two are a perfect example of that.
> 
> I could write a thesis on these two I love them that much


Yeah I like the scene between Superman and the boys too. I've said it before and I'll say it again, I love how Clark handles Damian. Its the right amount of humoring him while still respecting him, yet he still displays authority as the adult. Also it's sweet that Clark uses Jon as the reason Damian should back down and Damian is like "Fine" in his usual way.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Ahh family. Damian welcomes Tim back
I think Tim should start calling Damian Wayne.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I blame the parents


This got me in all the feels as did The Shadow/Batman.I love Bruce fretting over the safety of Robins.

Loved the Shadow calling Damian Boy :Smile:  all the time.

Congrats on 500

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## adrikito

> 


Good image.

----------


## Byrant

> Batman #34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note sure why one would need finger less gloves for a trip to the desert but here we are.


Personalty, i don't like the Dick and Damian ship i'd rather more interaction of Bruce and Damian, but if dick and Damian good relationship gives more sales to DC comics i can't do nothing. Whatever, Bruce and Damian relationship will be irreparable forever after issue 35.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Personalty, i don't like the Dick and Damian ship i'd rather more interaction of Bruce and Damian, but if dick and Damian good relationship gives more sales to DC comics i can't do nothing. Whatever, Bruce and Damian relationship will be irreparable forever after issue 35.


Why irreparable? 

I'm not a fan of shipping the Bat family especially Dick and Damian since their relationship is parental it's as creepy as people shipping Bruce and Dick. But I love that Dick is t Damian what Bruce was/is to Dick Grayson the story has come full circle.

I would like more of a relationship between Bruce and Damian that is tricky to do without alienating fans o the other "Bat kids". I was thinking about it lately and my thoughts are

1, Fans of other robins get unhappy and envious when that relationship is explored. The internet and site's like these explode with fans bitching about DC pushing the blood son and acting like Damian is the only one worth a thing.

2, Batman's image isn't that of dad. Tomasi's B&R is very different from regular Batman and Robin. Some claim that Damian doesn't work with Bruce but that's because they're going off Tomasis work which is a father son book not a Batman and Robin book. Really what they don't like is the father son thing between Bruce and Damian]

3, A lot of Batman fans don't like a family at all.

4, Damian as a character is bigger than sidekick. He has a strong personality so you can't use him like Duke is/was used because that is just a waste.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Good image.


Thanks man

----------


## Byrant

> Why irreparable? 
> 
> I'm not a fan of shipping the Bat family especially Dick and Damian since their relationship is parental it's as creepy as people shipping Bruce and Dick. But I love that Dick is t Damian what Bruce was/is to Dick Grayson the story has come full circle.
> 
> I would like more of a relationship between Bruce and Damian that is tricky to do without alienating fans o the other "Bat kids". I was thinking about it lately and my thoughts are
> 
> 1, Fans of other robins get unhappy and envious when that relationship is explored. The internet and site's like these explode with fans bitching about DC pushing the blood son and acting like Damian is the only one worth a thing.
> 
> 2, Batman's image isn't that of dad. Tomasi's B&R is very different from regular Batman and Robin. Some claim that Damian doesn't work with Bruce but that's because they're going off Tomasis work which is a father son book not a Batman and Robin book. Really what they don't like is the father son thing between Bruce and Damian]
> ...


It's ok, how i said if a bad relationship between damian and bruce gives sales to DC i can't do nothing. It's just that their relationship could have a lot of potential after damian resurection. I mean Damian always wanted to meet his Father since Talia told him that story about Alexander the Great. He made a great effort to beat her for 5 years to get the right to meet Bruce. About Bruce i understood him at the beginning. A son from a woman that i don't love, but after the loyalty that damian showed to his dad against nobody and searching the pearls i... i.. and maybe just i, expected that damian because is his biological son because for one reason DC at the beginning accept the idea of Bruce's biological son who made thoose thinks to show his loyalty to his dad could heal the pain of Bruce for the death of his parents. And in part.....yeah i know the fans of other robins don't like it, but yes because he is his biological son. And damian who had deal with a hard life could have fatherly love from his biological dad Bruce Wayne the main Batman.

Well, i feel disappointed because after Tomasi book. RSOB, TT and super sons. Damian wants to his dad could have more time for him and he feels like his dad doesn't cares about him. I don't remember the words to describe his pain, but in super sons 3 he said something. Yeah a lot of pressure on Damian at the point that he cried. Just my thoughs.

----------


## dietrich

> It's ok, how i said if a bad relationship between damian and bruce gives sales to DC i can't do nothing. It's just that their relationship could have a lot of potential after damian resurection. I mean Damian always wanted to meet his Father since Talia told him that story about Alexander the Great. He made a great effort to beat her for 5 years to get the right to meet Bruce. About Bruce i understood him at the beginning. A son from a woman that i don't love, but after the loyalty that damian showed to his dad against nobody and searching the pearls i... i.. and maybe just i, expected that damian because is his biological son because for one reason DC at the beginning accept the idea of Bruce's biological son who made thoose thinks to show his loyalty to his dad could heal the pain of Bruce for the death of his parents. And in part.....yeah i know the fans of other robins don't like it, but yes because he is his biological son. And damian who had deal with a hard life could have fatherly love from his biological dad Bruce Wayne the main Batman.
> 
> Well, i feel disappointed because after Tomasi book. RSOB, TT and super sons. Damian wants to his dad could have more time for him and he feels like his dad doesn't cares about him. I don't remember the words to describe his pain, but in super sons 3 he said something. Yeah a lot of pressure on Damian at the point that he cried. Just my thoughs.


I mostly agree. DC wasted the chance to build on what Tomasi built up in B&R in the batverse. 
Synder had a different vision for his Batman run just like King is doing now. Every writer want's to leave a mark and tell their own story coupled with the fact that Synder had his own creations he wanted to use instead of Morrision's which is fair. His run also was focused on a solo Batman no family.
However what wasn't followed upon in the batverse took hold within the DCU and the hearts if various writers

I would love to see the relationship explored more but King wants to do this story and I don't really trust him. He panders and has little respect for characters.

I am grateful that we have writers like Tomasi, Orlando, Seeley, Synder and Williamson covering that angle. What we might not have in the main book we get lots of other places even in Superman.

I wouldn't say that Bruce doesn't care just that there are 2 Bruce's.

We have the gun carrying, Horse shooting, Joker made Batman who before he drank the koolaid was telling his father about his grandson and was worrying about Bane hanging his sons.

The other Bruce is the guy we see everywhere else. The Bruce that sent Oliver to look out for his son, that tells Superman to look after his so and how he hasn't been there for Damian, the guy who cares enough to ground and be a proper hands on father.
The Bruce from the Shadow who is wrecked from his son moving out, who loves his kid so much he visibly panics when he's in trouble and jealous when someone else saved his son.


We have more material of Bruce being a loving father than to the contrary it's just many people just focus on the main Bat book. That's multiple writers writing Bruce as caring and their relationship being fine. Teen Titans even that Bruce is still watching out for his son and his only sin is being too busy.


IMO Damian fans are lucky. His creator wanted him dead, *fans of Tim Drake want him gone for displacing him, *Jason and Cass fans want him gone because he steps on their gimmick, Synder had no interest in him and possibly want him gone because that frees up the spot for Duke. Yet he stands.

The way I see it I might not be getting a continuation of Tomasi but I have plenty of books I can read him in and RSOB is something Gleason keeps pushing for.


*some not all

----------


## dan12456

> Batman #34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note sure why one would need finger less gloves for a trip to the desert but here we are.


Damn I love that. Haven't read the issue so I don't get the context, but perfectly captures their relationship.

----------


## Byrant

> I mostly agree. DC wasted the chance to build on what Tomasi built up in B&R in the batverse. 
> Synder had a different vision for his Batman run just like King is doing now. Every writer want's to leave a mark and tell their own story coupled with the fact that Synder had his own creations he wanted to use instead of Morrision's which is fair. His run also was focused on a solo Batman no family.
> However what wasn't followed upon in the batverse took hold within the DCU and the hearts if various writers
> 
> I would love to see the relationship explored more but King wants to do this story and I don't really trust him. He panders and has little respect for characters.
> 
> I am grateful that we have writers like Tomasi, Orlando, Seeley, Synder and Williamson covering that angle. What we might not have in the main book we get lots of other places even in Superman.
> 
> I wouldn't say that Bruce doesn't care just that there are 2 Bruce's.
> ...


Thanks to understand. I haven't lost hope yet.

https://scontent-sea1-1.cdninstagram...g%3D%3D.2&se=7

Source http://www.imgrum.org/user/hudarts/1295956976

I can't wait for nov 15 we are going to have super  sons 10, batman 35 and Damian vs hellboy dialogs in injustice 2 all at same day.

----------


## dietrich

> Damn I love that. Haven't read the issue so I don't get the context, but perfectly captures their relationship.


Dick Grayson running for best brother 2017 
I think he's got this in the bag  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> Thanks to understand. I haven't lost hope yet.
> 
> https://scontent-sea1-1.cdninstagram...g%3D%3D.2&se=7
> 
> Source http://www.imgrum.org/user/hudarts/1295956976
> 
> I can't wait for nov 15 we are going to have super  sons 10, batman 35 and Damian vs hellboy dialogs in injustice 2 all at same day.


I'm looking forward to the Hellboy debut and I hope they show him with Robin. He is something of Netherrealm's punching bag but on the flip side he's one of the most visible and has tons of great dialogue which is sweet. He's also my main in the game as you can probably tell  :Smile: 

Supersons can't wait to hear the news and see the head quarters, Batman interested in the fight but only care about what happens to Dick and Damian.

Nice art.

----------


## adrikito

> I mostly agree. DC wasted the chance to build on what Tomasi built up in B&R in the batverse. 
> Synder had a different vision for his Batman run just like King is doing now. Every writer want's to leave a mark and tell their own story coupled with the fact that Synder had his own creations he wanted to use instead of Morrision's which is fair. His run also was focused on a solo Batman no family.
> However what wasn't followed upon in the batverse took hold within the DCU and the hearts if various writers
> 
> I would love to see the relationship explored more but King wants to do this story and I don't really trust him. He panders and has little respect for characters.
> 
> I am grateful that we have writers like Tomasi, Orlando, Seeley, Synder and Williamson covering that angle. What we might not have in the main book we get lots of other places even in Superman.
> 
> I wouldn't say that Bruce doesn't care just that there are 2 Bruce's.
> ...


Despite King, Fortunatelly, the REAL BATMAN is the rest of comics with him..

What? His creator was the same that killed him with Heretic? Wait a moment... I think that I heard something about that previously... He was one of these kind of characters that only appear for die soon, no?

----------


## dietrich

> Despite King, Fortunatelly, the REAL BATMAN is the rest of comics with him..
> 
> What? His creator was the same that killed him with Heretic? Wait a moment... I think that I heard something about that previously... He was one of these kind of characters that only appear for die soon, no?


Yep. He made it very clear that he was meant to die. I say to this day that the reason he made him a rape baby was to ensure that he did not take. Damian was created as a plot device and one that fans were meant to dislike so when he was done Grant could put him away and no one would miss him.

Grant Morrison knows everything Batman and doesn't forget as he himself claimed numerous times. No way did he forget what happened in Son of the Demon it's just that he needed to set up is villain. Talia and ensures Damian's return to the toy box without much fuss.

----------


## AlcorDee

Isn't there only one writer who went with the rape baby thing anyway compared to bunch of others? I don't get why that particular version keeps getting quoted as one true canon other than haters using it as an excuse :/ I mean, considering Bruce and Talia spent almost half a century before then unable to take their hands off of each other whenever they met? Starting from an era where birth control wasn't as reliable or variable as now to begin with? So like? Why would Talia even need to???? ????????? :/ Only dumb part was Bruce not seeing that  coming already.

But I bet Alfred did see it coming and had Damian's room prepared for years considering he would've had to clean up after BruTalia whenever they got handsy around the manor, which I can recall several panels and different occasions of from around the internet.

----------


## dietrich

Shame  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

> Isn't there only one writer who went with the rape baby thing anyway compared to bunch of others? I don't get why that particular version keeps getting quoted as one true canon other than haters using it as an excuse :/ I mean, considering Bruce and Talia spent almost half a century before then unable to take their hands off of each other whenever they met? Starting from an era where birth control wasn't as reliable or variable as now to begin with? So like? Why would Talia even need to???? ????????? :/ Only dumb part was Bruce not seeing that  coming already.
> 
> But I bet Alfred did see it coming and had Damian's room prepared for years considering he would've had to clean up after BruTalia whenever they got handsy around the manor, which I can recall several panels and different occasions of from around the internet.


You are correct it is just haters. Tomasi changed it and no writer has touched it but the damage is done. The movie using it was the thing that put out there to the larger audience but even then BruTalia is something that the general audience is also aware of so again we're back to hateful bunch or the ignorant of anything besides the animated movie.

----------


## adrikito

> Shame


I can forgive you Jason.. If this is recent I am sure that is King fault.

----------


## dietrich

> I can forgive you Jason.. If this is recent I am sure that is King fault.


It 100% is  :Smile:

----------


## adrikito

> It 100% is


Of course..

You were the 2nd Robin... Thanks to the previous Robins existence, Robin is one thing today.. The other character, made cry robin existence in more ways.. I think that Damian will be the LAST ROBIN, excluding alternative universes/futures..

----------


## AlcorDee

I checked if I had anything saved on this device and...



Yeah... and for decades. Gee, who could've ever seen Damian coming. Talia must've been so desperate and incompetent to get Bruce to look at her since she had to resort to drugs. Look at how repulsed he is by her proximity. Gee gee gee. Look at all the chastity and lack of chemistry geeeeee drugs it is

----------


## dietrich

> I checked if I had anything saved on this device and...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... and for decades. Gee, who could've ever seen Damian coming. Talia must've been so desperate and incompetent to get Bruce to look at her since she had to resort to drugs. Look at how repulsed he is by her proximity. Gee gee gee. Look at all the chastity and lack of chemistry geeeeee drugs it is


It was completely against their history in canon which is why I maintain that it was deliberate. If Damian was introduced as a permanent character then the tale would have been different.

----------


## Alycat

> I checked if I had anything saved on this device and...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... and for decades. Gee, who could've ever seen Damian coming. Talia must've been so desperate and incompetent to get Bruce to look at her since she had to resort to drugs. Look at how repulsed he is by her proximity. Gee gee gee. Look at all the chastity and lack of chemistry geeeeee drugs it is


 I legit hate what thye've done to Talia and Bruce. I just don't get why psycho ex was seen to be interesting.

----------


## adrikito

holiday special:

https://www.newsarama.com/37219-dc-u...irst-look.html

Unfortunatelly, no one of this characters is in the preview....

Tom King and Rucka in the same place........ Fortunatelly, I am not interested in this..

----------


## AlcorDee

As far as judging Talia as a character goes I honestly don't factor anything that happened after "Death and the Maidens" with her extended and repeated torture, murder, lazarus baths, brainwashing and rinse and repeat. Her years of character development was paying off and she was getting too moral and "good" and ideal love interest for their angsty-lone-Batsy tastes so they destroyed her and overlaid her desecrated remains with a brand new psycho-ex supervillain personality and aughhhh thinking about it makes me angry!!! This is why I still can't even bare to hear the name of Nyssa even tho her TV version is a whole different character. And ofc she got away with everything and Bruce shrugged and Talia remained "alive" and unavenged. GGGGGGGGG And honestly wtf is up with DC and torture porn bc there's also what they did to Stephanie and all the "she deserved it" approach half the bat writers took at the time.

But man I love it when DC tries to get rid of characters who don't fit with their small minded tastes and angsty-batsy plans but they get too popular bc of that same individuality and they have to backtrack. And none more than Steph and Damian. It's hilarious.

----------


## AlcorDee

Just for comparison.

----------


## oasis1313

> I checked if I had anything saved on this device and...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... and for decades. Gee, who could've ever seen Damian coming. Talia must've been so desperate and incompetent to get Bruce to look at her since she had to resort to drugs. Look at how repulsed he is by her proximity. Gee gee gee. Look at all the chastity and lack of chemistry geeeeee drugs it is


Oh, gee.  Bruce can't just enjoy an evening with a hot lady criminal mastermind.  They have to say he was "raped."  Yeah, that makes Batman look real tough--drugged and "raped".  What's wrong with just saying he got carried away by the moonlight and the company at hand and just WENT for it?  Later on, he can say, "that damned moonlight!" when she dumps the kid on him, but "she made me do it,"--that's so lame.

----------


## TheCape

Man, it has been years since i had seen that Talia.

----------


## TheCape

> Oh, gee. Bruce can't just enjoy an evening with a hot lady criminal mastermind. They have to say he was "raped." Yeah, that makes Batman look real tough--drugged and "raped". What's wrong with just saying he got carried away by the moonlight and the company at hand and just WENT for it? Later on, he can say, "that damned moonlight!" when she dumps the kid on him, but "she made me do it,"--that's so lame.


I think that Morrison wanted to make her as vinallous as humanely possible, althought i wonder if the idea was his or came from somebody else.

----------


## AlcorDee

Honestly? Talia had one of the longest and most extentive redemption/face-heel-turn arcs in DC history before "Death and the Maidens" where they replaced her with an evil clone. Afterwards the whole DC universe, including Bruce, acted like she was like that all along au naturale and everything they ever shared was a lie. Even though Talia was a conflicted character from the day she was created and the tug of war inside her between Ra's and Bruce was what made her interesting. I blame all writers.

But then Damian picked up her redemption arc and god he's actually so much like her mother was before she got ruined. When they killed him part of me was "At least they can't decide they had enough and ruin him like they ruined Talia" 

And when they announced "Robin Rises" I was TERRIFIED they would make him come back wrong and crazy as a supervillain and batfam would act like he was evil all along and everything he did as Robin was a lie. Well, I HOPE or like to pretend that the whole separating negative webs thing in R:SoB was removing the pit trauma and mind meldings from her character instead of removing parts of her personality like a butcher. But now King is writing her and somewhat she went from picky lover to orgy queen and I'm scared to see what comes next. WHY CAN'T THEY JUST LET GLEASON KEEP HER LIKE HER SON HE WAS ACTUALLY FIXING HER BACK SOMEWHAT AND I DON'T TRUST KING AT ALL!

----------


## TheCape

Well it happened at the ends of 2003, the year when all DC started his descent lf quality, so i'm not surprised.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## CPSparkles

> Shame


Now that I think about it others who made him are
Nobody
Goliath
Dick Grayson in 666 when he died
Tim Drake in his dreams in Teen Titans

It sees that behaviour isn't so out of character afterall

----------


## CPSparkles

> It's ok, how i said if a bad relationship between damian and bruce gives sales to DC i can't do nothing. It's just that their relationship could have a lot of potential after damian resurection. I mean Damian always wanted to meet his Father since Talia told him that story about Alexander the Great. He made a great effort to beat her for 5 years to get the right to meet Bruce. About Bruce i understood him at the beginning. A son from a woman that i don't love, but after the loyalty that damian showed to his dad against nobody and searching the pearls i... i.. and maybe just i, expected that damian because is his biological son because for one reason DC at the beginning accept the idea of Bruce's biological son who made thoose thinks to show his loyalty to his dad could heal the pain of Bruce for the death of his parents. And in part.....yeah i know the fans of other robins don't like it, but yes because he is his biological son. And damian who had deal with a hard life could have fatherly love from his biological dad Bruce Wayne the main Batman.
> 
> Well, i feel disappointed because after Tomasi book. RSOB, TT and super sons. Damian wants to his dad could have more time for him and he feels like his dad doesn't cares about him. I don't remember the words to describe his pain, but in super sons 3 he said something. Yeah a lot of pressure on Damian at the point that he cried. Just my thoughs.


You are right. Bruce loves him dearly but I don't think DC want's Bruce getting over his parents death. I don't even think Bruce knows how to do that or how to be happy I mean did you hear the reason he gave Selina for marriage?

Bruce already has love [both his family's and Selina's] and a family it's just that he loves his pain and his mission more than anything else.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Thanks to understand. I haven't lost hope yet.
> 
> https://scontent-sea1-1.cdninstagram...g%3D%3D.2&se=7
> 
> Source http://www.imgrum.org/user/hudarts/1295956976
> 
> I can't wait for nov 15 we are going to have super  sons 10, batman 35 and Damian vs hellboy dialogs in injustice 2 all at same day.


I think Supersons will just be Tomsasi dealing with Bruce telling Damian about his upcoming marriage himself and gifting him a spanking new Supersons HQ for causing him and Dick to trek the desert. 

Imagine if they got sunstroke.

----------


## CPSparkles

Batman The Dark Knight vol 2 #14

----------


## reni344

> Batman The Dark Knight vol 2 #14


I need to read this can someone link me to where I can read this?

----------


## CPSparkles

NIGHTWING, VOL. 3, #17

I love when Damian is also for Dick.

----------


## CPSparkles

Remember this page from B&R 7

----------


## AlcorDee

Speaking of Dark Night is this still true about Bruce not acknowledging Damian in public or did he change his mind since then? Since no one in media or lawyers and previous Wayne Industries people made a fuss about Bruce Wayne's son during the amnesia arc. Reporters would've had a field day with that. And I don't remeber anything coming up in media about Damian Wayne's absence while "Robin" was dead either. made a fuss during Makes me wonder if he would've ever let him be known pre-flashpoint if he hadn't died and left Dick in charge.




But I guess this explains THAT from said arc. Gee, let the poor guy think he was worth nothing and had no life or friends or family or anything won't ya Alfred. It's a miracle he didn't end up with heavy depression with the kind of impact that must've done on his self esteem.



Boy, Joker would've been impressed by Alfred's ruthlessness here. Could've sworn this was only some months ago for him.



Do I blame Alfred or do I blame Bruce for acting ashamed of them in public? I mean is any of the kids even in his will or line of inheritence? Because I'd imagine Gotham media would get the stink of it and sniff out any documents for a tragic amnesia and lost kids story if he'd acknowledged them in any legal or public way as Bruce Wayne. And nothing Alfred could've done would've been able to keep Bruce from finding out about his kids with all the news sources in Gotham running gossip columns about it. Dick would've been public as his legal ward I supposed and Jason depending on how he handled him but they were both legally dead at the time.

----------


## CPSparkles

In Batman and Robin we saw at a party guests fawning over Damian saying how they didn't know Bruce had a son. After his death Bruce lied and said he was overseas studying. Rebirth Nightwing Bruce talks about Damian while addressing the press. As for his will post 52 not sure but pre52 Dick was charge though in Red Robin we had that conflicting thing about Tim being in charge of Wayne enterprises even though over on B&R we see Damian coming and fixing things.

So the public are aware of Damian and I'm sure they are also aware of Dick as his ward/adopted son. Jason would be classed as dead since his death was public knowledge unlike Damian's.
 I don't see Bruce leaving any of his kids out of the will.

I blame Alfred.That was so callous and selfish. It shows that despite how he might come across as cares for the family Alfred will willing sacrifice every last one of them just so Bruce can have an easy life.

----------


## AlcorDee

Oh, true. He even enrolled him in Gotham Academy for a while. Either he changed his mind or it was some writers' disconnect. Either way, Alfred during the amnesia arc was pretty supervillain. I wonder how they moved past that since last person to keep Bruce's kids from him was Talia. Unless Alfred put the pictures back up and pretended he didn't do anything wrong before Bruce could wonder about it.

----------


## Byrant

> You are right. Bruce loves him dearly but I don't think DC want's Bruce getting over his parents death. I don't even think Bruce knows how to do that or how to be happy I mean did you hear the reason he gave Selina for marriage?
> 
> Bruce already has love [both his family's and Selina's] and a family it's just that he loves his pain and his mission more than anything else.


He he he....  Batman couldn't be Batman without his pain for his parents death......

Well, if DC still can get money with that concept....... i mean, after all things that have happened that idea is becoming to used enough. At least for me. I expected a little change in Bruce's presonality after meet Damian.

----------


## CPSparkles

So the reason why the Batman Who Laughs only  has the crow Robins in Metal is because Damian has already killed Damian who laughs. Meaning that GR happened before Metal. Is that right?

----------


## CPSparkles

Prompted by a point in another thread; Tomasi Batman and Robin yay or nay

For me it's a yay when it comes to writing Bruce and Damian nay for Damian and Dick
I also like Gleason's Damian and Bruce.
Currently Orlando is looking very good on the pair.

----------


## TheCape

Is ok, i think that Born To Kill covered most of the potential that they have as a pair, but they are entertaining.

Botton line, it works and is solid, i'm just not that invested on it as the rest of fans, as far as i am concerned, Damians more fun interactions came with Steph ubder Bryan Q Miller  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Is ok, i think that Born To Kill covered most of the potential that they have as a pair, but they are entertaining.
> 
> Botton line, it works and is solid, i'm just not that invested on it as the rest of fans, as far as i am concerned, Damians more fun interactions came with Steph ubder Bryan Q Miller


For me the pinnacle was after Damian's death the effect on Bruce and the lengths he went to get him back that was gem. It's the only time I've ever seen beauty in the Bruce/Batman character.

Honestly that book is more a boo about Bruce than it is about Damian. Gleason's RSOB was a book about Damian.

BQM was great but his stuff never got to the heart of Damian's character. It turned him into a real boy but It was shallow.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## Fergus

> 


Ahh Stitch

----------


## Fergus

> So the reason why the Batman Who Laughs only  has the crow Robins in Metal is because Damian has already killed Damian who laughs. Meaning that GR happened before Metal. Is that right?


That dialogue is dodgy as hell.
Now that you mention it it does explain his absence.

----------


## Fergus

It's a Yay for me on Tomasi though Jurgens is a surprise contender after Rise of the Demon
For Dick and Damian I like so many Morrision and Seeley are my top
Gleason is overall my favourite Damian writer

----------


## reni344

Yay for me for Tomasi I like it more than Morrison if I want Dick and Damian I look to Seeley.  Tomasi and Gleason are a tie for me. For me I don't like when Damian only interacts with Bruce or when he only interacts with Dick it should be a balance.

----------


## dietrich

Supersons Metal from OTA

----------


## dietrich

It's a Yay for me and his Bruce and Damian continues to be a Yay.

----------


## dietrich

Gar, Damian and Billy

----------


## sakuyamons

> Supersons Metal from OTA


I know that it was just Supes’ dream but I enjoyed them playing guitar  :Stick Out Tongue:  thanks for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> I know that it was just Supes’ dream but I enjoyed them playing guitar  thanks for sharing


I love how in the actual issue Jon went totally grunge in his look and had an oversized guitar while Damian went more rock with the personalised fancy guitar

----------


## fanfan13

> Thanks to understand. I haven't lost hope yet.
> 
> https://scontent-sea1-1.cdninstagram...g%3D%3D.2&se=7
> 
> Source http://www.imgrum.org/user/hudarts/1295956976
> 
> I can't wait for nov 15 we are going to have super  sons 10, batman 35 and Damian vs hellboy dialogs in injustice 2 all at same day.


Thank you for sharing! I love it.
I also can't wait for Super Sons 10, another engagement reaction from Damian and the Super Sons' HQ! I wonder if Bruce lend a hand with the HQ like he did with Titans Tower.




> IMO Damian fans are lucky. His creator wanted him dead, *fans of Tim Drake want him gone for displacing him, *Jason and Cass fans want him gone because he steps on their gimmick, Synder had no interest in him and possibly want him gone because that frees up the spot for Duke. Yet he stands.
> 
> 
> *some not all


I think compared to the other male Robins, Damian gets the most hate. And yeah we are very lucky indeed!




> Yep. He made it very clear that he was meant to die. I say to this day that the reason he made him a rape baby was to ensure that he did not take. Damian was created as a plot device and one that fans were meant to dislike so when he was done Grant could put him away and no one would miss him.
> 
> Grant Morrison knows everything Batman and doesn't forget as he himself claimed numerous times. No way did he forget what happened in Son of the Demon it's just that he needed to set up is villain. Talia and ensures Damian's return to the toy box without much fuss.


I couldn't say it better dietrich. I remember it's said that Damian was meant to be one arc character only, that he was meant to be dead after Batman and Son, but Editorial got Morrison to change his mind.
When what Morrison wanted came true and Damian was finally dead, he's already too developed to be no longer the antagonist he was, already has his own fanbase, has one or two animated movies centered around him, and I guess DC still had future plans for him, so he's resurrected.

----------


## fanfan13

> Shame


aww so cute!




> Now that I think about it others who made him are
> Nobody
> Goliath
> Dick Grayson in 666 when he died
> Tim Drake in his dreams in Teen Titans
> 
> It sees that behaviour isn't so out of character afterall


Goliath one is the saddest Damian crying moment for me.




> [/IMG]
> 
> So the reason why the Batman Who Laughs only  has the crow Robins in Metal is because Damian has already killed Damian who laughs. Meaning that GR happened before Metal. Is that right?


LOL in that pic the dialogues become a bit creepy somehow.
GR happened after Metal #2 and before Metal #3.

----------


## adrikito

Beyond:

damian wayne batman beyond.jpg

----------


## TheCape

Ok, that Beyond image is pretty cool, Jurgens and Tomasi need to do another croosover  :Smile:

----------


## AlcorDee

I just had the weirdest image of Harley Queen of all people narrating Gotham Resistence to Batman and concluding with "And then Robin killed himself!" And Batman's reaction.

----------


## fanfan13

> Beyond:
> 
> Attachment 57443


Oh wow! This is so cool! Who drew this? Source?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Ok, that Beyond image is pretty cool, Jurgens and Tomasi need to do another croosover


I would love that. I don't want Damian to be a regular in BB though because that's Terry's but the closure Jurgens provided was necessary and this LOA gone good idea is something fans have dreamt about for so long won't mind seeing more of that in action.

Maybe he and Tomasi can give us Ra's Damian and Superman Jon working to make the world a better place. Damian is basically implementing Batman Inc on an insane global level.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I just had the weirdest image of Harley Queen of all people narrating Gotham Resistence to Batman and concluding with "And then Robin killed himself!" And Batman's reaction.


Yeah some one noted that Damian was the 1st kill of Metal. Good riddance because that Damian who laughs is sick

----------


## adrikito

Without Artemis and Bizarro.. This could have happened ..

outlaws_and_titans_damian wayne_Emiko Queen Jason Todd Red Hood arsenal roy.jpg

----------


## reni344

Since this was asked in the Cass thread I will ask it here would you want Bendis to write a Robin, Damian Wayne solo title? Why or Why not

----------


## TheCape

> Since this was asked in the Cass thread I will ask it here would you want Bendis to write a Robin, Damian Wayne solo title? Why or Why not


Trust me on this people. you don't want him there, he might draw better sales than Gleason ever d¡d, but you probably won't be happy about his charactherization on Damian.

----------


## reni344

I would have to see his characterization first before I pass judgment on it, I would not mind seeing what he would write.

----------


## TheCape

> I would have to see his characterization first before I pass judgment on it, I would not mind seeing what he would write.


Bendis has a tendency to write charachter OCC, in order to fit the story that he is getting, even if his Damian is relately good at the beggining, sooner or later, he would do something that would make Damian look bad.

----------


## adrikito

> Trust me on this people. you don't want him there, he might draw better sales than Gleason ever d¡d, but you probably won't be happy about his charactherization on Damian.


...... I prefer BE HAPPY with Damian(Gleason) than the sales.. Now, I am not Happy with Damian in Teen Titans, I prefer him with Gleason again..

I CAN´T SEE MORE SALES AS SOMETHING GOOD IF THE PEOPLE HATE DAMIAN...

----------


## dietrich

> Since this was asked in the Cass thread I will ask it here would you want Bendis to write a Robin, Damian Wayne solo title? Why or Why not


I don't know much about the guy but isn't his name like a swear word.

----------


## dietrich

> ...... I prefer BE HAPPY with Damian(Gleason) than the sales.. Now, I am not Happy with Damian in Teen Titans, I prefer him with Gleason again..
> 
> I CAN´T SEE MORE SALES AS SOMETHING GOOD IF THE PEOPLE HATE DAMIAN...


Damian has good sales already I would rather have good stories.

----------


## dietrich

> Without Artemis and Bizarro.. This could have happened ..
> 
> outlaws_and_titans_damian wayne_Emiko Queen Jason Todd Red Hood arsenal roy.jpg


This is funny.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Bendis has a tendency to write charachter OCC, in order to fit the story that he is getting, even if his Damian is relately good at the beggining, sooner or later, he would do something that would make Damian look bad.


Like Lazarus contract

----------


## TheCape

> I don't know much about the guy but isn't his name like a swear word.


Among the Avengers fans, sure and some people in the Spider-Man fandom (me included). The X-Men snd GOTG don't havr many nice things to say about him either.

----------


## dietrich

> Among the Avengers fans, sure and some people in the Spider-Man fandom (me included). The X-Men snd GOTG don't havr many nice things to say about him either.


Linkara also talks smack about him. I've heard about the ultimates universe which seems really bad.

----------


## reni344

I love Ultimate Spider-Man it was the only good thing in the Ultimate Universe, I love New Avengers. For people who have never read anything by Bendis before instead of listening to other people in DC forums being alarmist just read something by him. Ultimate Universe Spider Man is a good choice you do not have to know anything you can just go in and read it.

----------


## TheCape

> I love Ultimate Spider-Man it was the only good thing in the Ultimate Universe, I love New Avengers. For people who have never read anything by Bendis before instead of listening to other people in DC forums being alarmist just read something by him. Ultimate Universe Spider Man is a good choice you do not have to know anything you can just go in and read it.


I would admit, i actually enjoyed his New Avenger run until Civil War, but after it... not so much.

----------


## TheCape

> Linkara also talks smack about him. I've heard about the ultimates universe which seems really bad.


Actually he isn't the responsible for the garbage of the Ultimate Universe, i don't like his Ultimate Spider-Man but his work there was readable. His main universe Spiderman is a bore thougth.

----------


## adrikito

I HOPE NEVER, NEVER SEE HIM USING DAMIAN WAYNE...  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad: 





> https://mobile.twitter.com/Ssnyder18...18571522465792
> Bending is doing something with Snyder.
> 
> So, he's probably doing something Batman related.


*I AM WRONG OR SNYDER SAID PREVIOUSLY THAT HE WANTED MAKE SOMETHING WITH DAMIAN?*  I hope be wrong.. For Bendis, no Snyder..

----------


## AlcorDee

Me: Wants DC/Batman to get rid of Synder
DC: Brings Bendis in instead

Ya gotta be careful what you wish for in these parts. I hope he gets a team book at least. He's absolutely SHIT on individual characters, laser focused arcs and events. But he's not too awful on short, dense arcs. Might do well with Justice League. Would at least be better than current writer with TT. Just, under no condition, give him a solo or put him in charge of an event.

----------


## fanfan13

A bit part of Tom Taylor interview about Injustice 2.

*FS: Injustice and Injustice 2 have characters who crisscross and dance around moral compromiseor outright stomp on it. Are there heroes or villains that you found sympathies with in the course of writing the book?*

*TT:* Absolutely. Getting to a place where Superman could turn into what he did was the hardest thing for me. Hes my hero. But I wanted to make sure that every single character in Injustice was coming from a logical motivation. That every villain was the hero in their own eyes. There are shades of grey throughout this series. I never knew how much Id enjoy writing some characters, like Harley Quinn, and finding voices like that, you tend to just keep wanting to understand them more. *In Injustice 2, one of the standouts is Damian Wayne. Hes a kid Ive always been on the fence about, but hes really growing on me in Injustice 2.*

source: http://www.freaksugar.com/writer-tom...?sf152370827=1

.

Bonus:

*TT:* After the defeat of Superman and his regime, we have Batman and pretty much everyone else who NetherRealm [Studios, producers of the Injustice 2 video game] or I didnt kill, rushing to fill the power vacuum. Though, lets be honest, we brutally killed a bunch of fan-favorite characters. Sorry!

----------


## wafle

> Since this was asked in the Cass thread I will ask it here would you want Bendis to write a Robin, Damian Wayne solo title? Why or Why not


No... no please no, don't let it happen... he will ruin him like he did so many other's... why not? His entire Xbook run... that's why not, from the annoying original 5 comming back and not leaving and retconning everything that he wants along the way... no... just no.

----------


## CPSparkles

> A bit part of Tom Taylor interview about Injustice 2.
> 
> *FS: Injustice and Injustice 2 have characters who crisscross and dance around moral compromiseor outright stomp on it. Are there heroes or villains that you found sympathies with in the course of writing the book?*
> 
> *TT:* Absolutely. Getting to a place where Superman could turn into what he did was the hardest thing for me. Hes my hero. But I wanted to make sure that every single character in Injustice was coming from a logical motivation. That every villain was the hero in their own eyes. There are shades of grey throughout this series. I never knew how much Id enjoy writing some characters, like Harley Quinn, and finding voices like that, you tend to just keep wanting to understand them more. *In Injustice 2, one of the standouts is Damian Wayne. Hes a kid Ive always been on the fence about, but hes really growing on me in Injustice 2.*
> 
> source: http://www.freaksugar.com/writer-tom...?sf152370827=1
> 
> .
> ...


well Damian becomes Batman at the end of his story.

I'm not surprised Damian grew on him. Damian is a very interesting character it's just that with some fans that initial hate is like a wall that stops truth and reason. Whenever you see fans talking about Damian getting away with stuff, not surprised that he ends up evil You know that you are i irrational hate/bias territory.

On a different thread someone cited the scene in Batman ans Son with the decapitated head as something he got away with forgetting that Bruce rejected him because of that. That was already dealt with. And when folks say no one calls hum out. Calls him out on what exactly? Aside from the Wally incident what else is there to call him on?

----------


## fanfan13

> well Damian becomes Batman at the end of his story.
> 
> I'm not surprised Damian grew on him. Damian is a very interesting character it's just that with some fans that initial hate is like a wall that stops truth and reason. Whenever you see fans talking about Damian getting away with stuff, not surprised that he ends up evil You know that you are i irrational hate/bias territory.
> 
> On a different thread someone cited the scene in Batman ans Son with the decapitated head as something he got away with forgetting that Bruce rejected him because of that. That was already dealt with. And when folks say no one calls hum out. Calls him out on what exactly? Aside from the Wally incident what else is there to call him on?


I saw it and I literally rolled my eyes at that. It was clear Bruce rejected him for that killing and (mostly) for knocking Tim out. He returned Damian to Talia by the end of the arc and Damian even had himself caught in explosion he might as well be dead far earlier if it wasn't for Talia (and Editorial). Some fans just can't move on from that. 

And yeah it was only OG Wally incident Damian seems to be getting away from since the NuWally one is currently being addressed right now and how it is not a call out when all other Titans went against him and some don't trust him and even had Emiko rejected his invitation with giving a bullseye speech after that? He's getting the fruit of what he did (which he didn't fully deserved) and I am hurting for Damian right now and some people seem to be blind to see all of that.

And even OG Wally one is a poor choice from the writer who I bet didn't think ahead of how that will give Damian a bad development and didn't seem to be interested to write somewhat a resolve or it just doesn't cross his mind at all.

Moreover, everytime I see someone saying Damian disgraces the Robin Legacy, I feel so much for Damian with his insecurities as a Robin and think it is unfair that no matter what he has done or is doing, in some people's mind he will never be worthy of his Robin title.

----------


## Aioros22

> I would admit, i actually enjoyed his New Avenger run until Civil War, but after it... not so much.


Dark Avengers was cool.

----------


## fanfan13

Anyway Damian only had a very brief appearance in the latest issue of Tec but I think it is one of the standouts of that issue. What BatTim said to Damian about Kent boy is most likely a hint for the upcoming Super Sons of Tomorrow arc. The solicits for the crossover mentioned that Jon is responsible for the deaths of millions, so if what BatTim said connects to this, does this mean in that specific future, future Damian is actually the one responsible to make Jon ends up that way? What do you guys think?

----------


## TheCape

> Dark Avengers was cool.


It has his fun moments, but i remenber liking it more in concept than execution (specially regarding Norman)

----------


## dietrich

> I saw it and I literally rolled my eyes at that. It was clear Bruce rejected him for that killing and (mostly) for knocking Tim out. He returned Damian to Talia by the end of the arc and Damian even had himself caught in explosion he might as well be dead far earlier if it wasn't for Talia (and Editorial). Some fans just can't move on from that. 
> 
> And yeah it was only OG Wally incident Damian seems to be getting away from since the NuWally one is currently being addressed right now and how it is not a call out when all other Titans went against him and some don't trust him and even had Emiko rejected his invitation with giving a bullseye speech after that? He's getting the fruit of what he did (which he didn't fully deserved) and I am hurting for Damian right now and some people seem to be blind to see all of that.
> 
> And even OG Wally one is a poor choice from the writer who I bet didn't think ahead of how that will give Damian a bad development and didn't seem to be interested to write somewhat a resolve or it just doesn't cross his mind at all.
> 
> Moreover, everytime I see someone saying Damian disgraces the Robin Legacy, I feel so much for Damian with his insecurities as a Robin and think it is unfair that no matter what he has done or is doing, in some people's mind he will never be worthy of his Robin title.


Anyone who says Damian the only robin to give his life twice to save the world is disgracing the Robin legacy is an imbecile.
Maybe he should throw cats and dogs or poison opponents hours before a fight or play possum when the going gets tough  that would be more honourable. More Robin like.
Some fans are morons.

----------


## dietrich

> Anyway Damian only had a very brief appearance in the latest issue of Tec but I think it is one of the standouts of that issue. What BatTim said to Damian about Kent boy is most likely a hint for the upcoming Super Sons of Tomorrow arc. The solicits for the crossover mentioned that Jon is responsible for the deaths of millions, so if what BatTim said connects to this, does this mean in that specific future, future Damian is actually the one responsible to make Jon ends up that way? What do you guys think?


I don't want to think about that too much because I'm so done with kids being labelled evil or gonna go bad. Metal is happening because of Batman human beings aren't angels they make mistakes There's a possibility that Damian could make a mistake that leads to Jon killing millions.

Maybe all Supersons Shippers were right only Damian rejects Jon leading to him going on a bender and killing millions.
Damian has an affair with Kon which Future Tim walks in on. Tim kills Damian has such a massive hate on as the jilted lover that hack's Kon's brain making him evil and compliant.

There I Tom Kinged that shit

----------


## fanfan13

> Maybe all Supersons Shippers were right only Damian rejects Jon leading to him going on a bender and killing millions.
> Damian has an affair with Kon which Future Tim walks in on. Tim kills Damian has such a massive hate on as the jilted lover that hack's Kon's brain making him evil and compliant.
> 
> There I Tom Kinged that shit


Lmao I just can't! Nice one dietrich I had a good laugh because of it  :Big Grin:

----------


## dietrich

> Lmao I just can't! Nice one dietrich I had a good laugh because of it


Thank you fanfan but on a serious note I'm just done with all this rubbish. Young Jon Kent has barely being introduced and already they're writing him going bad. It's lazy. I keep hoping to see him in current Beyond as THE superman so I can rest easy.
Damian stuff I can ignore because he essential got the ideal ending i proposed for him a year ago minus the wife and kids. He surpassed his dad, he handed the cowl to Terry and he transforms the LOA into a force for good.

I hope Tomasi rescues this train wreck of a story. Of course the only way to bring Conner back and restore Tim is by making the Supersons look bad because reasons.

----------


## fanfan13

True I've said this before I'm already tired of Jon becoming bad or being responsible for bad things. He's like just created last year and there are already several instances of him being against Superman. Poor Jon. I hope he doesn't get that treatment from DC just because he is the biological son and because he regularly plays with Damian.

----------


## dietrich

> Poor Jon. I hope he doesn't get that treatment from DC just because he is the biological son and because he regularly plays with Damian.


No cancerous fans are jumping to that conclusion themselves check out this gem of a quote

*And Damian corrupted Jon? I can't say I'm surprised and the blame lays with you Clarky for letting your kid hang out with entitled brat like Damian.*

The fact that this comes from a Red Hood fan is so sad and strange because Jason like Damian is a Robin often misjudged and not black or white like Dick or Tim. But fans are fans and garbage is garbage.

----------


## adrikito

> I don't want to think about that too much because I'm so done with kids being labelled evil or gonna go bad. Metal is happening because of Batman human beings aren't angels they make mistakes There's a possibility that Damian could make a mistake that leads to Jon killing millions.
> 
> Maybe all Supersons Shippers were right only Damian rejects Jon leading to him going on a bender and killing millions.
> Damian has an affair with Kon which Future Tim walks in on. Tim kills Damian has such a massive hate on as the jilted lover that hack's Kon's brain making him evil and compliant.
> 
> There I Tom Kinged that shit


Now I remember now the Titans of Tomorow... The Superman Kon-el said to the young Tim that he was the reason of this, he corrupted him.. He can´t talk bad of Damian like if he was a hero.. No matter the past, you are not better than this..

You made a mistake killing Damian, Steph loved this kid during post-crisis era..  :Wink:  For this she hates you..




> Thank you fanfan but on a serious note I'm just done with all this rubbish. Young Jon Kent has barely being introduced and already they're writing him going bad. It's lazy. I keep hoping to see him in current Beyond as THE superman so I can rest easy.


You can rest, he appeared in the *NEW Beyond world*(this is not earth 12) as Superman... Brother eye happened, that will not have changed, Terry returned with the batman beyond Tim here..

----------


## adrikito

> *And Damian corrupted Jon? I can't say I'm surprised and the blame lays with you Clarky for letting your kid hang out with entitled brat like Damian.*


You corrupt an entire team... 

I think that this IDIOT talks as if he knows everything.. Even if you believe that you are right, maybe you don´t know certain things and you are completely mistaken.. 

Seems that the Titans of Tomorrow destroyed one entire city for kill these 2, or this is superboy mistake and these Titans of Tomorow killed them here.. They look like fallen heroes:

Super-Sons-12.jpg

----------


## blitzwolf215

> Anyway Damian only had a very brief appearance in the latest issue of Tec but I think it is one of the standouts of that issue. What BatTim said to Damian about Kent boy is most likely a hint for the upcoming Super Sons of Tomorrow arc. The solicits for the crossover mentioned that Jon is responsible for the deaths of millions, so if what BatTim said connects to this, does this mean in that specific future, future Damian is actually the one responsible to make Jon ends up that way? What do you guys think?


I figured with Super Sons #12 that Damian was gonna be more involved with the Jon is/does something bad. The extent to which I don't know, Future Tim could be exaggerating how bad or how much Damian is really involved. If Jon does something bad and its because of Damian, why wouldn't future Tim be after Damian instead, since he seems like he'd be way more willing to kill Damian than the "poor Kent boy". Unless the the description of the Super Sons of Tomorrow arc is being misleading and Damian is also a target of future Tim. It could also be something else like Damian "corrupts" Jon and thats what future Tim means. I wish Damian had asked a follow-up question during the latest Tec issue, he did seem alarmed a bit by future Tim's statement. 

For now we can only speculate and see if more hints are dropped in future issues between now and when the Super Sons crossover arc begins. I'm still really looking forward to it but yeah, the make Jon/Damian evil thing is getting tiring.

----------


## dietrich

> I figured with Super Sons #12 that Damian was gonna be more involved with the Jon is/does something bad. The extent to which I don't know, Future Tim could be exaggerating how bad or how much Damian is really involved. If Jon does something bad and its because of Damian, why wouldn't future Tim be after Damian instead, since he seems like he'd be way more willing to kill Damian than the "poor Kent boy". Unless the the description of the Super Sons of Tomorrow arc is being misleading and Damian is also a target of future Tim. It could also be something else like Damian "corrupts" Jon and thats what future Tim means. I wish Damian had asked a follow-up question during the latest Tec issue, he did seem alarmed a bit by future Tim's statement. 
> 
> For now we can only speculate and see if more hints are dropped in future issues between now and when the Super Sons crossover arc begins. I'm still really looking forward to it but yeah, the make Jon/Damian evil thing is getting tiring.


Corrupts him how? By passing on that pesky habit of giving your life for innocents and the world?
Being so loyal and dedicated that you stand against your own mother, Put the world before your own blood?
Smart mouthing?

I'm hopping he's exaggerating, misguided or just crazy.

----------


## dietrich

> I think that this IDIOT talks as if he knows everything.. Even if you believe that you are right, maybe you don´t know certain things and you are completely mistaken.. Seems that the Titans of Tomorrow destroyed one entire city for kill these 2, or this is superboy mistake en these Titans of Tomorow killed them here.. They look like fallen heroes:
> 
> Super-Sons-12.jpg


I will say this about Tec as awful as it was it's got me hyped for this story

----------


## blitzwolf215

> Corrupts him how? By passing on that pesky habit of giving your life for innocents and the world?
> Being so loyal and dedicated that you stand against your own mother, Put the world before your own blood?
> Smart mouthing?
> 
> I'm hopping he's exaggerating, misguided or just crazy.


IDK, its a future version of Tim who feels the best way to fix the future is to kill people in the past before they do the bad thing he's killing them for, even if they are a 13 & 10 year old. Whatever reason or definition of corrupt he has, I don't think it will be a good/justifiable one.

----------


## dietrich

> IDK, its a future version of Tim who feels the best way to fix the future is to kill people in the past before they do the bad thing he's killing them for, even if they are a 13 & 10 year old. Whatever reason or definition of corrupt he has, I don't think it will be a good/justifiable one.


I hope that didn't sound too crabby @blitzwolf  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

Even more proof that a dash of Damian instantly makes everything better The banter between Jason and Damian was the only thing majority seemed to like.

----------


## blitzwolf215

> I hope that didn't sound too crabby @blitzwolf


Oh no, it didn't.  :Smile: 




> Even more proof that a dash of Damian instantly makes everything better The banter between Jason and Damian was the only thing majority seemed to like.


I want these two to interact more.

----------


## dietrich

> Oh no, it didn't. 
> 
> 
> I want these two to interact more.


Me too. I love both character's and they have such chemistry and connections that you'd think there'd be more stories about the two.

----------


## fanfan13

> Seems that the Titans of Tomorrow destroyed one entire city for kill these 2, or this is superboy mistake and these Titans of Tomorow killed them here.. They look like fallen heroes:
> 
> Attachment 57579


Loved that cover the first time I saw it, and seeing it again now I love it even more.




> IDK, its a future version of Tim who feels the best way to fix the future is to kill people in the past before they do the bad thing he's killing them for, even if they are a 13 & 10 year old. Whatever reason or definition of corrupt he has, I don't think it will be a good/justifiable one.


oh no, blitzwolf, that is just really twisted and messed up. That "even if they are a 13 & 10 year old" makes it even worse.




> Even more proof that a dash of Damian instantly makes everything better The banter between Jason and Damian was the only thing majority seemed to like.


That and the "poor Kent boy" part really do stand out.

I truly hope BatTim was only exaggerating. Like blitzwolf said it's weird that BatTim targets Jon instead of Damian if that's really the case. Well better wait for the actual issue because yeah even solicits can be misleading most of the time. Though I wonder if Tomasi had a talk with Tynion before for Tynion to put in hint like that.

----------


## dietrich

> IDK, its a future version of Tim who feels the best way to fix the future is to kill people in the past before they do the bad thing he's killing them for, even if they are a 13 & 10 year old. Whatever reason or definition of corrupt he has, I don't think it will be a good/justifiable one.


Have other member of the family ever tried killing kids?
 No this Tim is on another level of evil. Preventative Child Murder

----------


## adrikito

About Ninja Turtles:

Turtles Ninja Robin Damian Wayne.jpg

Source:

https://twitter.com/JamesTheFourth/s...86803924480000

*Another tweet of him of Batman/TMNT:*

Just went over the first two issues of BATMAN/TMNT II, and SPOILERS, it is super rad and I am psyched for you all to READ IT!

----------


## dietrich

> About Ninja Turtles:
> 
> Turtles Ninja Robin Damian Wayne.jpg
> 
> Source:
> 
> https://twitter.com/JamesTheFourth/s...86803924480000


Aah I love this. how did this turtle know that Damian hates Batboy

----------


## TheCape

> Have other member of the family ever tried killing kids?


There was time that Jason has that stupid plan of using kids as fodder in a gang war, but Tim stopped it from doing that. We don't like to talk about it.
As for Tomorrow Tim, that guy was always a mental case, so i'm not surprised, his style is "the end justifies the means" modus operandi.

----------


## AlcorDee

I reach the weirdest epiphanies when half asleep and I need someone to call me crazy but, like, did Teen Titans happen because Damian wanted to protect the Demon's Fist to begin with?

I mean, both in Super Sons and Teen Titans, Damian is being a teenager having his "I need no adult" phase. But In Teen Titans he stubbornly avoided informing ANYONE of the Justice League, Alfred or even Dick of the mess with LoA. In Super Sons, in contrast, he called Lex Luthor in without much ado when he judged they were in over their heads.

So I was like, what's the difference? There are enemies, there are people to save, he hit his current limits. What made him decide that surrendering to Ra's al Ghul, with little chance of ever coming back even if he'd won their duel, was the best solution instead of calling Batman like "Grandfather is being a nuisence again." and bringing the entire Justice League down on him. Hell, Flash at least would've nyoomed immediately considering KF was also being hunted down.

Then I had a flashback to the Fist's conversation in Damian's Cell and holy shit what if there were more layers there than I first thought? And the Fist were aware of how far Damian was willing to go for... for their sake?

Because Damian saw how Bruce viewed LoA related people who weren't Cass or Jason. Even if they were his own nine year old son, indoctrinated from birth. He experienced it for himself around most adult heroes initially. Still does, just look at how Barry talks about him. If he put the Fist on Justice League's radar, they were never going to have a proper chance. Always bearing the stigma, coded into a database and constantly watched.

So when reconsidering the events it feels like he was trying to protect Teen Titans from Demon's Fist... while protecting Demon's Fist from rest of the hero community and wait wasn't he meant to be their leader? And he knew all their psyche profiles, secret information and personal files by heart, able to recite them on cue. Like, whoever the Fist had chosen as their target didn't really matter to Damian when this all began. It was standard hero business of not letting anyone get hurt. But Demon's Fist did matter. Right from the start it was personal on that front.

Someone please call me crazy and say I'm overthinking this or I'll get the FEELS. But if I'm overthinking, then it really was merely about Damian's pride and some of his stunts there were downright stupid and I'm confusing myself.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I reach the weirdest epiphanies when half asleep and I need someone to call me crazy but, like, did Teen Titans happen because Damian wanted to protect the Demon's Fist to begin with?
> 
> I mean, both in Super Sons and Teen Titans, Damian is being a teenager having his "I need no adult" phase. But In Teen Titans he stubbornly avoided informing ANYONE of the Justice League, Alfred or even Dick of the mess with LoA. In Super Sons, in contrast, he called Lex Luthor in without much ado when he judged they were in over their heads.
> 
> So I was like, what's the difference? There are enemies, there are people to save, he hit his current limits. What made him decide that surrendering to Ra's al Ghul, with little chance of ever coming back even if he'd won their duel, was the best solution instead of calling Batman like "Grandfather is being a nuisence again." and bringing the entire Justice League down on him. Hell, Flash at least would've nyoomed immediately considering KF was also being hunted down.
> 
> Then I had a flashback to the Fist's conversation in Damian's Cell and holy shit what if there were more layers there than I first thought? And the Fist were aware of how far Damian was willing to go for... for their sake?
> 
> Because Damian saw how Bruce viewed LoA related people who weren't Cass or Jason. Even if they were his own nine year old son, indoctrinated from birth. He experienced it for himself around most adult heroes initially. Still does, just look at how Barry talks about him. If he put the Fist on Justice League's radar, they were never going to have a proper chance. Always bearing the stigma, coded into a database and constantly watched.
> ...


You might have a point there. I thing about Percy is that he is that he is a Warrior for Social Justice so he tends to think of the little nuances that most miss in a character like Damian. He values emotions and the feelings of his characters. I'm sure he considered the unfairness of Damian and other conditioned kids face and will face in a world that views them with bias. A world that has judged them guilty without a fair trial, without considering the the fact that they are brainwashed minors who are in fact victims themselves.

I like the idea of Damian protecting the Fist from the hate and stereotyping he faces everyday even with his own father.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Aah I love this. how did this turtle know that Damian hates Batboy


Maybe he might not take so much to a younger sibling  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Have other member of the family ever tried killing kids?
>  No this Tim is on another level of evil. Preventative Child Murder


Nope 
10 characters

----------


## fanfan13

> About Ninja Turtles:
> 
> Turtles Ninja Robin Damian Wayne.jpg
> 
> Source:
> 
> https://twitter.com/JamesTheFourth/s...86803924480000
> 
> *Another tweet of him of Batman/TMNT:*
> ...


I love it when artists draw Damian so short and childish he looks like he's still an 8 year old kid rather than 10/13.

To be honest I think Tynion writes decent Damian, what's with the 'heightened personality' he said about Damian back then?

----------


## fanfan13

> I reach the weirdest epiphanies when half asleep and I need someone to call me crazy but, like, did Teen Titans happen because Damian wanted to protect the Demon's Fist to begin with?
> 
> I mean, both in Super Sons and Teen Titans, Damian is being a teenager having his "I need no adult" phase. But In Teen Titans he stubbornly avoided informing ANYONE of the Justice League, Alfred or even Dick of the mess with LoA. In Super Sons, in contrast, he called Lex Luthor in without much ado when he judged they were in over their heads.
> 
> So I was like, what's the difference? There are enemies, there are people to save, he hit his current limits. What made him decide that surrendering to Ra's al Ghul, with little chance of ever coming back even if he'd won their duel, was the best solution instead of calling Batman like "Grandfather is being a nuisence again." and bringing the entire Justice League down on him. Hell, Flash at least would've nyoomed immediately considering KF was also being hunted down.
> 
> Then I had a flashback to the Fist's conversation in Damian's Cell and holy shit what if there were more layers there than I first thought? And the Fist were aware of how far Damian was willing to go for... for their sake?
> 
> Because Damian saw how Bruce viewed LoA related people who weren't Cass or Jason. Even if they were his own nine year old son, indoctrinated from birth. He experienced it for himself around most adult heroes initially. Still does, just look at how Barry talks about him. If he put the Fist on Justice League's radar, they were never going to have a proper chance. Always bearing the stigma, coded into a database and constantly watched.
> ...


I think you are thinking too much into this but I would be totally lying if I said I didn't love the idea! Everything subtle is what makes Damian, Damian. He's the type of character who has layers on top of layers you need to peel it off one by one to fully understand and emphatize with him. That's why he's often misjudged. 

I do believe Percy understands that side of Damian and he is exploring it. The Damian Knows Best (look even the subtitle fits your idea, AlcorDee) arc and GR proved it. Even in the way he is writing the current situation where Damian is misjudged kind of shows his understanding of Damian. His execution and the way he handles other characters beside Damian are the main problems of his TT.

I always love your Damian idea and essays. Please give us more  :Smile: 




> Maybe he might not take so much to a younger sibling


Nah. If the kid is related to him, especially by blood, he will tolerate them and maaaybe nurture them in his own way.

----------


## wafle

> There I Tom Kinged that shit


Indeed you did... that was something, thanks, i mean it, i lol'd from begging to end.

----------


## CPSparkles

I refuse to believe he goes bad

----------


## CPSparkles

> I love it when artists draw Damian so short and childish he looks like he's still an 8 year old kid rather than 10/13.
> 
> To be honest I think Tynion writes decent Damian, what's with the 'heightened personality' he said about Damian back then?


Ironically he does a better Damian than Tim. Also got to love him for including Titus in Tec. He excels where King fails.
Did you all see that panel from con where Milker, King, Tynion, Murphy and the The Signal writer were talking Batman and spend most of the time ripping into the Robins? 
Tynion was the only one who didn't join in and seemed uncomfortable. That made me love the guy so much more and how clueless that Patrick guy is. Dude Signal is a sidekick  with barely a fan base. Way to build goodwill. These guys can joke but you really haven't earned the chops to make jokes.

----------


## CPSparkles

clark: hey robin, brought you a present!
damian: what’s your game, superman?
clark: just thought you might need some toys besides batarangs
damian: you’re incorrect but the notion is…appreciated

damian: this katana is pathetic and deplorable
damian: however the figure itself is eerily accurate
damian: father, do we profit from this merchandise?
bruce: i wish.

dick: look dami, you’re flying!
dick: nyooomm
damian: this is ridiculous, grayson
damian: i could fly for real once, you know.
dick: yeah, that was weird.

bruce (thinking): this cowl is a safety hazard, any child could slice their finger
bruce (thinking):  and… I’m much slimmer than this design…

alfred: are you two getting along?
bruce: alfred, what do you think about wayne ind. getting into toy development?
alfred: to be frank, sir, it would be like me attempting to play bagpipes. an interesting but ludicrous investment

----------


## CPSparkles

> I don't want to think about that too much because I'm so done with kids being labelled evil or gonna go bad. Metal is happening because of Batman human beings aren't angels they make mistakes There's a possibility that Damian could make a mistake that leads to Jon killing millions.
> 
> Maybe all Supersons Shippers were right only Damian rejects Jon leading to him going on a bender and killing millions.
> Damian has an affair with Kon which Future Tim walks in on. Tim kills Damian has such a massive hate on as the jilted lover that hack's Kon's brain making him evil and compliant.
> 
> There I Tom Kinged that shit



That was brilliant  :Wink:

----------


## CPSparkles

This clearly needs ann update

----------


## Fergus

So that's why Dick and Jason don't get the Son of Batman Tag. Damian trademarked it. Clever boy  :Smile:

----------


## fanfan13

> I refuse to believe he goes bad


This edit is really great and the original content of the post where this edit is used for is also on point. 
I private messaged that person who made the post on tumblr, showing them the preview of latest Tec issue (specifically the "Poor Kent Boy" one) because apparently they hadn't seen it. We had a good yet brief talk about how we are sick about Damian's future being doomed in it and how we really hope the upcoming Super Sons of Tomorrow arc won't mess up Damian and his friendship with Jon.




> Ironically he does a better Damian than Tim. Also got to love him for including Titus in Tec. He excels where King fails.
> *Did you all see that panel from con where Milker, King, Tynion, Murphy and the The Signal writer were talking Batman and spend most of the time ripping into the Robins?* 
> Tynion was the only one who didn't join in and seemed uncomfortable. That made me love the guy so much more and how clueless that Patrick guy is. Dude Signal is a sidekick  with barely a fan base. Way to build goodwill. These guys can joke but you really haven't earned the chops to make jokes.


I have no idea about this. Source?

----------


## fanfan13

> This clearly needs ann update


This is gorgeous, would be perfect if only the one who made this spelled Damian's name correctly.
Who is Damien Wayne? I only know Damian Wayne and he is my most fav.

----------


## Fergus

Fanfan the video is on youtube




the Robin stuff starts at 18.00 mins off and on.
Tynion admits that he is just running through iconic moments of Bruce and his Favourites and that his Batman is one that says yes.
Sparkles is right about the Signal writer. Not very smart or humble I'm not even sure what he's doing there since he isn't a Batman writer but when the panel are asked about what fingerprints they left on the mythos. This fool has the audacity to say sunlight when Tynion an ACTUAL BATMAN WRITER says that he doesn't feel he has left his finger pints on the mythos.
Humility man. When you aren't even familiar enough with Duke the character you are writing to know his relationships, when you haven't even bothered to read the small collection of comics that guy appears then you shouldn't be sounding off on a character who guests on your series.

28.00 gives the ACTUAL reason why King is writing Batcat it makes sense but it kills all notions that King is a romantic and explains why he is struggling with writing this.

Also high collars all around.

----------


## Fergus

@ Dietrich way to channel tumblr
You are tumblr trash and I loves it.

----------


## Fergus

Nevermind,.

----------


## AlcorDee

Le sigh. I was actually hoping Duke being away from Batman's shadow and Suetific writers might make me like him again. Well there goes any chance of that with this douchebag in charge. Looks like Signal will be continuing to well established n52 tradition of stepping all over established characters(mostly Robins and Robins and Robins unless ur Tynion, then Tim gets not stepped over but ruined in a different way) to prop the writer's favorite baby.

----------


## Fergus

> Le sigh. I was actually hoping Duke being away from Batman's shadow and Suetific writers might make me like him again. Well there goes any chance of that with this douchebag in charge. Looks like Signal will be continuing to well established n52 tradition of stepping all over established characters(mostly Robins and Robins and Robins unless ur Tynion, then Tim gets not stepped over but ruined in a different way) to prop the writer's favorite baby.


So surprised and disappionted by Tony. He seems a nice guy going by his social media. 
An interview he did with Synder when he said he asked for Duke after getting bowled over by the character threw up red flags because he claimed that he sought everything about the character yet he made the rookie mistake of elsewhere letting it slip that he hadn't read Robin. What kind of Duke fan hasn't read Robin War?
The preview of Batman threw up Red flags. If you have to make a character look bad in order to get the audience to sympathise with your character then A, you're not very good.
B, you have little faith in your character's strength of character. 

Damian Wayne caught my attention because right off the bat the character gave no fucks. He made his debut trying to kill fan favourite T** and has looked back or given two fucks what you think. That is a strong character. Even when he came back for a longer stay there was no making characters look bad to make him sympathetic.

But this video makes him and King seem very douchey. Tynion is surprisingly very likeable and  I would pick up his book in flash if not for the fact that it has him whom shall not be named. Tynion and Miller FTW.
King can piss off trying to trash Superman.

----------


## AlcorDee

I saw some bullcrap about how Dick should disown Damian for "killing" Wally in LC and it just reminded me of-




Like please. Who do you think he learned that kind of stuff from.

----------


## dietrich

> I saw some bullcrap about how Dick should disown Damian for "killing" Wally in LC and it just reminded me of-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like please. Who do you think he learned that kind of stuff from.


Thank You AlcorDee Thank you very much.
Not to mention that that's what heroes are known for Disowning people Some fans are just stupid, have selective memory or are just blinded by rage.
I said before other members of the Batclan have been known to use PP.

DC is unfair strong armed into bringing Wally back when you have no plans for him, have already replaced and given his name to another, already decided who your one and only Flash is.
I feel bad for Flash fans because I would be Raging too if this happened to Dick or Damian but lets be honest Wally problem isn't Damian. It an owner who just doesn't care. 
Damian is a scapegoat and Wally fans need a Scapegoat right now so I bear with them until Wally returns.

----------


## dietrich

> This clearly needs ann update


Yeah it needs an update but I love it.

He's relationship with Dick needs an update
He will not fight Superman because as we recently learnt Superman has leverage

----------


## AlcorDee

And honestly with Rebirth's overarching Wally plot, speed force and hypertime stuff two Wallies mystery and whatever is going on with Titans right now, his problems will likely turn out to not have much to do with Damian's actions at all. I mean, while he's still learning the ropes with hero business and failure is expected at times, I have full confidence in Damian's assassin skills. He wouldn't be so sloppy to leave lasting effects when temp-killing someone. Something I imagine Dick would be aware of. Not that haters care when they get their excuse.

----------


## fanfan13

> Fanfan the video is on youtube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Robin stuff starts at 18.00 mins off and on.
> Tynion admits that he is just running through iconic moments of Bruce and his Favourites and that his Batman is one that says yes.
> Sparkles is right about the Signal writer. Not very smart or humble I'm not even sure what he's doing there since he isn't a Batman writer but when the panel are asked about what fingerprints they left on the mythos. This fool has the audacity to say sunlight when Tynion an ACTUAL BATMAN WRITER says that he doesn't feel he has left his finger pints on the mythos.
> Humility man. When you aren't even familiar enough with Duke the character you are writing to know his relationships, when you haven't even bothered to read the small collection of comics that guy appears then you shouldn't be sounding off on a character who guests on your series.
> ...


Thanks a lot, Fergus. Gonna watch this as soon as I get home  :Smile: 




> I saw some bullcrap about how Dick should disown Damian for "killing" Wally in LC and it just reminded me of-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like please. Who do you think he learned that kind of stuff from.


Thank you! Thank you so much :")

----------


## adrikito

> Fanfan the video is on youtube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Robin stuff starts at 18.00 mins off and on.
> Tynion admits that he is just running through iconic moments of Bruce and his Favourites and that his Batman is one that says yes.
> Sparkles is right about the Signal writer. Not very smart or humble I'm not even sure what he's doing there since he isn't a Batman writer but when the panel are asked about what fingerprints they left on the mythos. This fool has the audacity to say sunlight when Tynion an ACTUAL BATMAN WRITER says that he doesn't feel he has left his finger pints on the mythos.
> Humility man. When you aren't even familiar enough with Duke the character you are writing to know his relationships, when you haven't even bothered to read the small collection of comics that guy appears then you shouldn't be sounding off on a character who guests on your series.
> ...


... 

Screen Shot 450.jpg

Tim... D..k.. Tynion, King... *¿Robin stuff?* Snyder character is NOT a robin... 

Tim was the only Robin mentioned? No Damian, Dick or Jason?  :Confused:  Because this is DAMIAN WAYNE APPRECIATION...

----------


## adrikito

> King can piss off trying to trash Superman.


Superman is his next victim..

----------


## CPSparkles

> ... 
> 
> Screen Shot 450.jpg
> 
> Tim... D..k.. Tynion, King... Robin stuff, but unlike Snyder character(and he is NOT robin), Damian is not mentioned..


They were talking about Robins in general not Damian Duke got mentioned because well that's what Patrick is doing here plugging The Signal. I mean it's not like Tony Patrick has anything to do with 75 years of Batman.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I saw some bullcrap about how Dick should disown Damian for "killing" Wally in LC and it just reminded me of-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like please. Who do you think he learned that kind of stuff from.


I forgot about this. I love this arc also loved how badass dick was when he went to pay Slade a visit. Know yourself Slade.

----------


## Fergus

> I forgot about this. I love this arc also loved how badass dick was when he went to pay Slade a visit. Know yourself Slade.


Ha ha Know yourself little girl  :Cool:  Oh my God that takes me back.
Jesus CP

----------


## fanfan13

> I saw some bullcrap about how Dick should disown Damian for "killing" Wally in LC and it just reminded me of-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like please. Who do you think he learned that kind of stuff from.


Seeing the page again... oh my God it's perfect, especially that line from Dick: "Your heart can take it. But his--"

This kid really...
He's once caught in explosion by the end of Batman and Son arc, got his spine replaced, then got his heart electrocuted that even the Slade Wilson couldn't take it, got his body numbed by Nobody with a finger move that could kill a person instantly, and then got killed for real by a sword stabbing through his chest and arrows everywhere on his body, and finally the latest one he received was a stab above his chest with an Nth Metal arrow by a dark version of him. 

Damian has experienced those things and he's still 10/13 year old. Pfft.

----------


## fanfan13

> And honestly with Rebirth's overarching Wally plot, speed force and hypertime stuff two Wallies mystery and whatever is going on with Titans right now, his problems will likely turn out to not have much to do with Damian's actions at all. I mean, while he's still learning the ropes with hero business and failure is expected at times, I have full confidence in Damian's assassin skills. He wouldn't be so sloppy to leave lasting effects when temp-killing someone. Something I imagine Dick would be aware of. Not that haters care when they get their excuse.


I have no idea what's happening in Titans right now as I don't read that book anymore. I hope they fix whatever issues Wally has so I can move on from good.

Yeah Damian did it with awareness and confidence that he would not get Wally killed. The aftermath was just something beyond his control and truly was a poor choice from the writer.

----------


## Fergus

> Seeing the page again... oh my God it's perfect, especially that line from Dick: "Your heart can take it. But his--"
> 
> This kid really...
> He's once caught in explosion by the end of Batman and Son arc, got his spine replaced, then got his heart electrocuted that even the Slade Wilson couldn't take it, got his body numbed by Nobody with a finger move that could kill a person instantly, and then got killed for real by a sword stabbing through his chest and arrows everywhere on his body, and finally the latest one he received was a stab above his chest with an Nth Metal arrow by a dark version of him. 
> 
> Damian has experienced those things and he's still 10/13 year old. Pfft.


Damian Wayne is a BEAST. Robins are badass and tough but he takes it to a new level. I guess when you've had one beaten to death and blown up you have to raise the stakes.
It also helps when your mum has spare parts ready and waiting.

----------


## adrikito

> I have no idea what's happening in Titans right now as I don't read that book anymore. I hope they fix whatever issues Wally has so I can move on from good.
> 
> Yeah Damian did it with awareness and confidence that he would not get Wally killed. The aftermath was just something beyond his control and truly was a poor choice from the writer.


I heard that KF is wanting to resucitate the Original Wally West.. Style  Batman with Bane in *Arkham* Origins(I think)..

----------


## dietrich

SuperSons mini comic

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

Damian and Jason

----------


## AlcorDee

I remember when he needed that spine replacement, heh. He was shot in the back and motionless on the ground and still sassing. Dick is strong in this one.

----------


## dietrich

Batman and Robin
Batman by David finch 
Damian Wayne Robin by Mellerio




Damian by Mellerio

----------


## dietrich

> I remember when he needed that spine replacement, heh. He was shot in the back and motionless on the ground and still sassing. Dick is strong in this one.


Indeed it is. I saw an article declaring Damian the Roast master of DC and he truly is. 
The difference between him and Dick is the sarcasm in his sass.

----------


## fanfan13

Those are great Damian arts dietrich! Who is this Mellerio guy? How was he able to draw alongside David Finch? And I'm intrigued by the second arts featuring two boys there (one is definitely Damian, the other one is?) and the context surrounding them.

----------


## dietrich

> Those are great Damian arts dietrich! Who is this Mellerio guy? How was he able to draw alongside David Finch? And I'm intrigued by the second arts featuring two boys there (one is definitely Damian, the other one is?) and the context surrounding them.


Sorry forgot to tag it. It's a Supersons comic unsure of the full context but Jon goes bad and Damian tries to bring him  around but fails. The second is Damian and Jason where Damian saves Jason the 2nd part of that art is on the artist's tumblr . I couldn't post it here because it features a topless woman.

Mellerio is a fantastic up and coming Chinese Art student/Damian fan. He met Finch at a con who agreed to do a collaboration.

All art and more is available at  http://melerio.tumblr.com/

----------


## fanfan13

Guys, I saw Batman #35 spoiler again! Someone in tumblr, who seems to be Damian and/or Dick fan, received the issue earlier than scheduled and they post the pages only where Damian and Dick appear.

We will get another Damian and Dick gem by Tom King again guys.

Do not read below if you don't want to be spoiled!!

I repeat do not read below if you do not want to be spoiled!! Read at your own risk!

*spoilers:*
I think the last half of the issue has dialogues all in Dick and Damian POV, while most of the panels showed us how Selina and Talia's fight and how Bruce trying to escape.

This time Damian and Dick were discussing about the engagement.

Dick: ”Why do you think he did it?"
Damian: "I do not know and I do not care."
Dick: "Yeah. Well, the better question is: why he didn't tell us? He should've at least told us."
Damian: "I... do not know and I do not care."

And Dick was like "Ah, c'mon kiddo" then Damian argued with what his father chooses is his own choice, because his father is Batman and Damian is Robin.
Dick teased Damian about the Batman and Robin logic, Damian was like "Shut up, Richard." LOL

After that came my favorite part of the discussion:
Damian: "You're such a child."
Dick: "You're ten!"
Damian: "I'm thirteen!"
Dick: "Whatever."

I. Literally. Screamed. At that. Yes, yes, yes Damian you're still ten fight me!!! XD

Moving on from that Dick finally gave his two cents of the engagement. Dick thinks it is because Bruce wants to be happy. Later Dick shares his own thought to Damian on whether Bruce is happy or not.

Eventually, their heart to heart talk was finally interrupted with Selina and Bruce coming out of the place.

Bruce was surprised to find Dick and Damian there. He suspected Alfred has told them already, which he thought he should have been the one to do so. 

And then came this heartfelt moment between father and son:

Damian: "Father."
Bruce: "Damian, I..."
Damian: "Are you happy?"
Bruce: *silent*
Bruce: *looks at Selina*
Bruce: "I... I'm getting there."
Damian: *silent*

Then Bruce, Selina, Dick, and Damian proceeded to go home together.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## dietrich

> Guys, I saw Batman #35 spoiler again! Someone in tumblr, who seems to be Damian and/or Dick fan, received the issue earlier than scheduled and they post the pages only where Damian and Dick appear.
> 
> We will get another Damian and Dick gem by Tom King again guys.
> 
> Do not read below if you don't want to be spoiled!!
> 
> I repeat do not read below if you do not want to be spoiled!! Read at your own risk!
> 
> *spoilers:*
> ...


*spoilers:*
 Damn it that does sound like a goodun if it's legit. Esp the last part with Bruce's answer. The grumpus in me didn't trust King to get his shit together but I have to admit the last 2 issues have rivalled I am Bane and this time Bruce and his romance are the parts giving me the most feels.

Lets hope it's legit because I don't want Bruce and Damian's 1st interaction after Selina said yes happening in Supersons {which is what I believe the surprise is}

It would have been better if the other boys were here though. That Bruce, Selina Dick and Damian going home together doesn't feel right.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## RedBird

> *spoilers:*
>  
> 
> Lets hope it's legit because I don't want Bruce and Damian's 1st interaction after Selina said yes happening in Supersons {which is what I believe the surprise is}
> 
> It would have been better if the other boys were here though. That Bruce, Selina Dick and Damian going home together doesn't feel right.
> *end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
Aww its nice that the batfamily has now extended from 3 members to four now that Selina is here *sarcasm

Yeeeaahh, I'm sure the inclusion of Dick and Damian and exclusion of everyone else should come as a surprise to no one at this point. DC hasnt been subtle over the past few years with the only Robins they care about being 'writers fave robin' and 'current robin'. (This ain't a drag against any characters btw, more against my distaste for DC.)
But anyways, the Dick and Damian bonding moments get another point, so theres that at least, although, I was kinda hoping for more interaction between Damian and Selina than just that though. I wonder when THAT will be properly addressed.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## dietrich

> *spoilers:*
> Aww its nice that the batfamily has now extended from 3 members to four now that Selina is here *sarcasm
> 
> Yeeeaahh, I'm sure the inclusion of Dick and Damian and exclusion of everyone else should come as a surprise to no one at this point. DC hasnt been subtle over the past few years with the only Robins they care about being 'writers fave robin' and 'current robin'. (This ain't a drag against any characters btw, more against my distaste for DC.)
> But anyways, the Dick and Damian bonding moments get another point, so theres that at least, although, I was kinda hoping for more interaction between Damian and Selina than just that though. I wonder when THAT will be properly addressed.
> *end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
 It's piss poor is what it is and what makes it stand out more is that King actually started with all the available sons. A detail so small yet when left out so BIG. It takes nothing and accomplishes so much. Way to drop the ball.

I'm dreading that. 
King hasn't really delved into either of those two in any great depth. Sure we got Dick and Damian but King as a big fan of Dick Grayson knows that dynamic by default.
He's only given us shallow stroke of Selina so I'm not so sure how well he knows her. Right now she is just a prop in this new direction Bruce is taking. 

However King is clickbaity so no doubt we'll get there at some point. For a few issues. 
I feel your distaste and it is warranted 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## fanfan13

> *spoilers:*
>  Damn it that does sound like a goodun if it's legit. Esp the last part with Bruce's answer. The grumpus in me didn't trust King to get his shit together but I have to admit the last 2 issues have rivalled I am Bane and this time Bruce and his romance are the parts giving me the most feels.
> 
> Lets hope it's legit because I don't want Bruce and Damian's 1st interaction after Selina said yes happening in Supersons {which is what I believe the surprise is}
> 
> It would have been better if the other boys were here though. That Bruce, Selina Dick and Damian going home together doesn't feel right.
> *end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
it's legit real, dietrich. The spoiler was my own brief description based on what I've seen from the Batman #35 pages that person scanned themselves and posted to their own tumblr. I still left some scenes untold anyway.
*end of spoilers*




> *spoilers:*
> Aww its nice that the batfamily has now extended from 3 members to four now that Selina is here *sarcasm
> 
> Yeeeaahh, I'm sure the inclusion of Dick and Damian and exclusion of everyone else should come as a surprise to no one at this point. DC hasnt been subtle over the past few years with the only Robins they care about being 'writers fave robin' and 'current robin'. (This ain't a drag against any characters btw, more against my distaste for DC.)
> But anyways, the Dick and Damian bonding moments get another point, so theres that at least, although, I was kinda hoping for more interaction between Damian and Selina than just that though. I wonder when THAT will be properly addressed.
> *end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
I agree with you the exclusion of the rest of family on something this big in Bruce's life is totally off. Perhaps next issue alongside superman reaction... but finger crossed.

Damian and Selina exchanged a few dialogues in the end that I didn't include in my spoiler. Just see it yourself when the actual issue is out. It's something about Talia (that I personally think it's unsatisfying).
*end of spoilers*

----------


## dietrich

> Fanfan the video is on youtube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Robin stuff starts at 18.00 mins off and on.
> Tynion admits that he is just running through iconic moments of Bruce and his Favourites and that his Batman is one that says yes.
> Sparkles is right about the Signal writer. Not very smart or humble I'm not even sure what he's doing there since he isn't a Batman writer but when the panel are asked about what fingerprints they left on the mythos. This fool has the audacity to say sunlight when Tynion an ACTUAL BATMAN WRITER says that he doesn't feel he has left his finger pints on the mythos.
> Humility man. When you aren't even familiar enough with Duke the character you are writing to know his relationships, when you haven't even bothered to read the small collection of comics that guy appears then you shouldn't be sounding off on a character who guests on your series.
> ...


Patrick is new and still learning.  Tynion comes of the best. King comes off the worst though it could just be that he is quite pally with Miller and their 'in private' dynamic and banter just spilled over onto the stage if that makes sense.

----------


## TheCape

@RedBird
So... is Selina the new "Chick" of the batfamily  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AlcorDee

Just saw them and-
*spoilers:*
I'm forever Dd and batbros trash so I'll always eat up bonding moments with them.

But, when did Selina go from not knowing who Talia is and calling her "the Ex" to knowing she's the mother of Bruce's child. And wholly understanding the relationship between her and Damian well enough to know bragging about stabbing his MOTHER before a 13 year old kid wouldn't upset him?

Because, regardless of her more unsavory habits, I always thought Selina was fundamentally a good person. So if she just nonchalantly gloated to a kid about how she hurt his mom, without knowing Damian wouldn't flinch beforehand, King seriously needs to stop writing her. Hell even if she KNEW that's not a thing you just say to a son. And yanno, Damian would still flinch. Or at least *tt* Before character development, he would've stabbed her for the insult. Try as he might, he will never be able to completely let go of Talia. And hadn't Talia conqueered this other country as its queen recently? Or is King just ignoring that? Not to mention the whole arabian nights harem out of nowhere and the artist can't tell the difference between an arab and black person. Well, people above a certain pigment count are all interchangeable to some people, I guess.
*end of spoilers*

Women in Bruce's life must be saved from King the way Tim needs to be saved from Tynion.

----------


## fanfan13

> Just saw them and-
> *spoilers:*
> I'm forever Dd and batbros trash so I'll always eat up bonding moments with them.
> 
> But, when did Selina go from not knowing who Talia is and calling her "the Ex" to knowing she's the mother of Bruce's child. And wholly understanding the relationship between her and Damian well enough to know bragging about stabbing his MOTHER before a 13 year old kid wouldn't upset him?
> *end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
Aww you spoiled it  :Frown: 
I left that off my spoiler becuase that's especially unsatisfying af, at least for me. I only spoiled what I appreciate in that issue.
*end of spoilers*





> *spoilers:*
> Not to mention the whole arabian nights harem out of nowhere and the artist can't tell the difference between an arab and black person. Well, people above a certain pigment count are all interchangeable to some people, I guess.
> *end of spoilers*


You nailed it there. I don't like the orgy thing. And Perhaps Talia spends a lot of her time relaxing under the dessert sun until she had that dark brown skin. Well Talia's skin color is inconsistent after all.

----------


## dietrich

> Just saw them and-
> *spoilers:*
> I'm forever Dd and batbros trash so I'll always eat up bonding moments with them.
> 
> But, when did Selina go from not knowing who Talia is and calling her "the Ex" to knowing she's the mother of Bruce's child. And wholly understanding the relationship between her and Damian well enough to know bragging about stabbing his MOTHER before a 13 year old kid wouldn't upset him?
> 
> Because, regardless of her more unsavory habits, I always thought Selina was fundamentally a good person. So if she just nonchalantly gloated to a kid about how she hurt his mom, without knowing Damian wouldn't flinch beforehand, King seriously needs to stop writing her. Hell even if she KNEW that's not a thing you just say to a son. And yanno, Damian would still flinch. Or at least *tt* Before character development, he would've stabbed her for the insult. Try as he might, he will never be able to completely let go of Talia. And hadn't Talia conqueered this other country as its queen recently? Or is King just ignoring that? Not to mention the whole arabian nights harem out of nowhere and the artist can't tell the difference between an arab and black person. Well, people above a certain pigment count are all interchangeable to some people, I guess.
> *end of spoilers*
> 
> Women in Bruce's life must be saved from King the way Tim needs to be saved from Tynion.


He might yet stab her  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

fanfan *spoilers:*
I hope we get that all the family moment but I still can't get over the 4 walking off into the sunset imagery. Everything is resolved end credits for the arc unresolved plotlines to be tied up later feeling.

It shows favouritism or maybe lack of investment in all characters. 
Little things keep fans happy fan service goes a long way. King should know this since his run is essentially pandering to Batcat shippers. This run would be a disaster if not for this romance imo.
He wasted pages on Horse slaying but can't fit Jason in. If you need the Dd bonding then have Jason arrive after taking care of what ever business that meant he couldn't journey with them. Have him have a change of heart and join them just before. 

I'm just spit balling since I haven't read the issue so don't know how that fits the story but do something. It feels like he brought Jason in for A, that petty gag and a stupid gaff that sets Damian and Dick off on this adventure.
B, Duke because he is obligated 
C, because the batburger scene was well received
D, compulsory  batboys reaction scene 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## okiedokiewo

> fanfan *spoilers:*
> I hope we get that all the family moment but I still can't get over the 4 walking off into the sunset imagery. Everything is resolved end credits for the arc unresolved plotlines to be tied up later feeling.
> 
> It shows favouritism or maybe lack of investment in all characters. 
> Little things keep fans happy fan service goes a long way. King should know this since his run is essentially pandering to Batcat shippers. This run would be a disaster if not for this romance imo.
> He wasted pages on Horse slaying but can't fit Jason in. If you need the Dd bonding then have Jason arrive after taking care of what ever business that meant he couldn't journey with them. Have him have a change of heart and join them just before. 
> 
> I'm just spit balling since I haven't read the issue so don't know how that fits the story but do something. It feels like he brought Jason in for A, that petty gag and a stupid gaff that sets Damian and Dick off on this adventure.
> B, Duke because he is obligated 
> ...


*spoilers:*
That is pretty blatantly the only reason why he brought Jason in. If he didn't want Jason in the middle of his Dick and Damian moments, and yes, Dick and Damian do have a special bond, he could have at least had something with Jason and Alfred, and even Duke, back home, since we were supposed to see reactions from everyone.

But DC makes it clearer and clearer that they only see Dick and Damian as Bruce's family anymore. Heck, see Metal as well. And now Selina can join.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## fanfan13

> fanfan *spoilers:*
> I hope we get that all the family moment but I still can't get over the 4 walking off into the sunset imagery. Everything is resolved end credits for the arc unresolved plotlines to be tied up later feeling.
> 
> It shows favouritism or maybe lack of investment in all characters. 
> Little things keep fans happy fan service goes a long way. King should know this since his run is essentially pandering to Batcat shippers. This run would be a disaster if not for this romance imo.. 
> *end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
LOL dietrich in the actual panels the four walking of into the NIGHT is very small against the big scenery background. You can't see them clearly. I will PM you if you want to see it.

anyway guys I hate to say this but...

In my opinion, what King meant by family reaction is not even Dd but it is only Damian reaction to the news. It is obvious Dick is only there to support Damian and talk reasons ("Bruce wants to be happy") into him. The final exchange between Bruce and Damian ("Father, are you happy?"/"I'm getting there") is the proof.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## dietrich

> Just saw them and-
> *spoilers:*
> I'm forever Dd and batbros trash so I'll always eat up bonding moments with them.
> 
> But, when did Selina go from not knowing who Talia is and calling her "the Ex" to knowing she's the mother of Bruce's child. And wholly understanding the relationship between her and Damian well enough to know bragging about stabbing his MOTHER before a 13 year old kid wouldn't upset him?
> 
> Because, regardless of her more unsavory habits, I always thought Selina was fundamentally a good person. So if she just nonchalantly gloated to a kid about how she hurt his mom, without knowing Damian wouldn't flinch beforehand, King seriously needs to stop writing her. Hell even if she KNEW that's not a thing you just say to a son. And yanno, Damian would still flinch. Or at least *tt* Before character development, he would've stabbed her for the insult. Try as he might, he will never be able to completely let go of Talia. And hadn't Talia conqueered this other country as its queen recently? Or is King just ignoring that? Not to mention the whole arabian nights harem out of nowhere and the artist can't tell the difference between an arab and black person. Well, people above a certain pigment count are all interchangeable to some people, I guess.
> *end of spoilers*
> 
> Women in Bruce's life must be saved from King the way Tim needs to be saved from Tynion.


I think either King doesn't know Selina's character or he doesn't particularly care  because this is about Batman not Selina [my guess is the latter] 
About King bringing something new to Batman. 
Much Like Grant with introducing Damian / Talia and her occ rape of Bruce. Selina is being twisted to serve this Batman story. I'm not a catwoman expert but no Catwoman i know would tell a child/future stepson that. [Actually Injustice Selina would but that Damian was older and an enemy]

 so far Selina, the boys, Duke, Holly and Talia have felt like mere plot devices.

----------


## dietrich

> *spoilers:*
> LOL dietrich in the actual panels the four walking of into the NIGHT is very small against the big scenery background. You can't see them clearly. I will PM you if you want to see it.
> 
> anyway guys I hate to say this but...
> 
> In my opinion, what King meant by family reaction is not even Dd but it is only Damian reaction to the news. It is obvious Dick is only there to support Damian and talk reasons ("Bruce wants to be happy") into him. The final exchange between Bruce and Damian ("Father, are you happy?"/"I'm getting there") is the proof.
> *end of spoilers*


please PM me.
I liked that exchange. King nailed it just the right balance and you are likely right about the reaction. The how would Damian take this posts popped up so much I was dreading it. I thought for sure King would take that as cue for Damian tantrums. However just because that was the reaction people were most curious about doesn't mean we shouldn't all the others [which we did see] it's just what started with the 3 sons should have played out with the 3.

That's what I meant by plot lines. Jason. Where did he go after Alfred told them? Why didn't he come? Where did Duke go? He just left those plot threads hanging.

Not to say I'm surprised it Batman 17 all over again.

----------


## AlcorDee

Not to mention isn't Bruce supposed to be mourning and/or searching for his dead/missing son in this time period considering who was not in that gathering.

----------


## fanfan13

> please PM me.
> I liked that exchange. King nailed it just the right balance and you are likely right about the reaction. The how would Damian take this posts popped up so much I was dreading it. I thought for sure King would take that as cue for Damian tantrums. However just because that was the reaction people were most curious about doesn't mean we shouldn't all the others [which we did see] it's just what started with the 3 sons should have played out with the 3.
> 
> That's what I meant by plot lines. Jason. Where did he go after Alfred told them? Why didn't he come? Where did Duke go? He just left those plot threads hanging.
> 
> Not to say I'm surprised it Batman 17 all over again.


I like Damian's reaction much much more in this upcoming issue rather than what we had before in Batman #33. It's very close to what I've envisioned how would Damian react to the news and is in character for Damian.

As for Jason and Duke I have no idea.
But I do hope we see the closure to their reaction in the next issue (*fingers crossed*) and the rest of the family as well (*fingers crossed again*)

----------


## adrikito

........ How many spoilers... So, tumblr...
*spoilers:*

Despite this comment, fortunatelly King knows the current Damian age.. So, King is a Grayson fan..

So, Talia suffered...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

*end of spoilers*

----------


## dietrich

> ........ How many spoilers... You talk as if this chapter happened..


It's from nxt week's Batman

----------


## dietrich

> Not to mention isn't Bruce supposed to be mourning and/or searching for his dead/missing son in this time period considering who was not in that gathering.


Yep Bruce really isn't the model dad or this is his way of dealing with his grief.  Fighting round the world well desert

----------


## adrikito

> It's from nxt week's Batman


Yes, I saw that you mentioned Tumblr..

Like Batman, the next week I think that I will not see Superman(seems all focused in the kid, nothing important).. Fortunatelly this is the week of *BATMAN WHO LAUGHTS*... I want to see this comic..

The next is the week of Supersons headquarters, no?

----------


## fanfan13

LOL @adrikito of course King knows Damian's current age, it was Geoff Johns himself who wrote him turned 13 and you just can't contradict Geoff Johns XD
But still nice comment, I had a good laugh because of it  :Big Grin: 

I wonder if we will have a scene of Damian turning 14...

----------


## fanfan13

> The next is the week of Supersons headquarters, no?


Yes this upcoming wednesday will be Super Sons headquarter issue.
And perhaps a little bit of another engagement reaction from Damian written by Tomasi.

----------


## adrikito

> LOL @adrikito of course King knows Damian's current age, it was Geoff Johns himself who wrote him turned 13 and you just can't contradict Geoff Johns XD
> But still nice comment, I had a good laugh because of it 
> 
> I wonder if we will have a scene of Damian turning 14...


Laugh... You are lucky.. With Bendis here, in the last days, I am sad and a little scared for my comics... Many of my favorites comics can be future victims..  :Mad:  

I saw one comment(bleedingcool) and the person who answered that said that Bendis is like another TOM KING... THIS IS BAD..

*
Detective Comics* is the last comic where I want him now, Tynion talked about recover Bruce and Cass old relation(in Spring)... We need him here until the end of this.. and I don´t trust in him with Steph.. NEVER in a comic with her.

If we see Damian turning in 14, I hope see that Alfred remembers his promise..

----------


## dietrich

> please PM me.
> I liked that exchange. King nailed it just the right balance and you are likely right about the reaction. The how would Damian take this posts popped up so much I was dreading it. I thought for sure King would take that as cue for Damian tantrums. However just because that was the reaction people were most curious about doesn't mean we shouldn't all the others [which we did see] it's just what started with the 3 sons should have played out with the 3.
> 
> That's what I meant by plot lines. Jason. Where did he go after Alfred told them? Why didn't he come? Where did Duke go? He just left those plot threads hanging.
> 
> Not to say I'm surprised it Batman 17 all over again.


Okay I know I am replying to myself but I just spotted a major fail in my post and Bruce's answer

*spoilers:*
Are you happy? getting there. So his kids, his Alfred, cosplay, his bathtubs full of cash, justice and violence don't make Bruce happy but with Selina he's getting there.  Bruce really? That's how much thought King puts into his dialogue. Touching. Am I wrong in being pissed off at this?  I'm not sure if this is referring to his relationship or his life in general. I think he's talking about his life.

I hope we get more major changes to his current status quo in his pursuit for happiness not just Selina cos that would be pretty shit commentary on the character and the current batfamily. 
Jason, Tim, Cass make room on that bench for Damian [I left Dick out because he's special case]   
*end of spoilers*

----------


## fanfan13

> Okay I know I am replying to myself but I just spotted a major fail in my post and Bruce's answer
> 
> *spoilers:*
> Are you happy? getting there. So his kids, his Alfred, cosplay, his bathtubs full of cash, justice and violence don't make Bruce happy but with Selina he's getting there.  Bruce really? That's how much thought King puts into his dialogue. Touching. Am I wrong in being pissed off at this?  I'm not sure if this is referring to his relationship or his life in general. I think he's talking about his life.
> 
> I hope we get more major changes to his current status quo in his pursuit for happiness not just Selina cos that would be pretty shit commentary on the character and the current batfamily 
> *end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
Aww you have a point there! How can I let it slip off my mind? And here I thought that moment was genuinely touching.
Hmm... based on what Dick said about Bruce it is... his life... I guess.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## dietrich

> *spoilers:*
> Aww you have a point there! How can I let it slip off my mind? And here I thought that moment was genuinely touching.
> Hmm... based on what Dick said about Bruce it is... his life... I guess.
> *end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
I know he's never been happy but for him to think that this will make him happy when his children [his family] don't doesn't sit right for the character and everything him and his diy family represents 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## adrikito

Fanart:

https://twitter.com/HominidsComic/st...25878110560256

Robin Damian Wayne Miss Martian Wally West Kid flash.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> Yes, I saw that you mentioned Tumblr..
> 
> Like Batman, the next week I think that I will not see Superman(seems all focused in the kid, nothing important).. Fortunatelly this is the week of *BATMAN WHO LAUGHTS*... I want to see this comic..
> 
> The next is the week of Supersons headquarters, no?


Oh yeah the TBWL comes out nxt week that's the Metal one shot I'm looking forward to the most.
Nice art post.

----------


## adrikito

Supersons, gender bender...

Screen Shot 463.jpg

----------


## Godlike13

> Okay I know I am replying to myself but I just spotted a major fail in my post and Bruce's answer
> 
> *spoilers:*
> Are you happy? getting there. So his kids, his Alfred, cosplay, his bathtubs full of cash, justice and violence don't make Bruce happy but with Selina he's getting there.  Bruce really? That's how much thought King puts into his dialogue. Touching. Am I wrong in being pissed off at this?  I'm not sure if this is referring to his relationship or his life in general. I think he's talking about his life.
> 
> I hope we get more major changes to his current status quo in his pursuit for happiness not just Selina cos that would be pretty shit commentary on the character and the current batfamily. 
> Jason, Tim, Cass make room on that bench for Damian [I left Dick out because he's special case]   
> *end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
Ya, getting there with Selina doesn't seem wrong to me. Being rich never made him happy, he's not Batman out of joy, and the only kid that probably made him generally happy, but only for a time, was Dick. But even that became complicated. Damian is a nightmare for him. He was not created to bring Bruce joy, lol. And Bruce just isn't naturally inclined to be happy. Selina though has always been this kind of guilty pleasure through out his life who made him happy.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## adrikito

Damian with his Beyond costume..

damian wayne b beyond.jpg

----------


## AlcorDee

Oh, ouch. I don't much care whether or not Bruce is happy with Selina, or whoever this OC of King wearing Selina's skin is. Or whether his kids can make him happy or not.. But did he really have to say it in the faces of his eldest and youngest? Then again, Bruce wouldn't be Bruce if he wasn't fatally insensitive. I'd say it'll get him stabbed by a scorned lover one day but...

----------


## Godlike13

They already know.

----------


## dietrich

@fergus i'm guessing it's a typo the Robin stuff in the video start's right at the start.

----------


## fanfan13

> they already know.


lol
.......

----------


## AlcorDee

Send help. I can't get rid of the image of Bruce as School Days protagonist out of my mind now.

----------


## adrikito

For the old times:

Attachment 57689

----------


## dietrich

> *spoilers:*
> Ya, getting there with Selina doesn't seem wrong to me. Being rich never made him happy, he's not Batman out of joy, and the only kid that probably made him generally happy, but only for a time, was Dick. But even that became complicated. Damian is a nightmare for him. He was not created to bring Bruce joy, lol. And Bruce just isn't naturally inclined to be happy. Selina though has always been this kind of guilty pleasure through out his life who made him happy.
> *end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
Guilty pleasure brings happiness but that's from an external source not the sort of  happiness Bruce is seeking here.  What Bruce is looking for is long lasting true which comes from within. Bruce in his quest to be happy would need to do more. He needs to make other changes.  take other steps towards personal happiness like letting go of some learned and unlearned behaviour etc.  He has a ton of baggage, tendencies and demons that run deep which a relationship wouldn't magically take away he needs help with  that. He has to change inside of himself.

Batmaning is his form of control so it does bring satisfaction to him. 
I see the family as a big factor in his long term happiness. Difficult and complicated relationships are difficult and complicated but it doesn't mean they don't bring you pleasure when they're not being difficult and complicated.

I know he wasn't actively trying to be happy before but now he is, letting go and embracing a happiness that should lead to a change in his current approach when dealing with those relationships.
You are correct that he's not inclined to be happy because of psychological trauma from his past and years of hardcore mental training acquired over the years. happiness for him would  require more than the addition of the woman he loves.

Not sure if that makes sense i'm trying to multitasking  :Smile: 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Godlike13

That is what he's doing though. By proposing to Catwoman and wanting to make a life with her. He's accepting that she makes him happy and is letting go of the guilt. Obviously that just a step, but that why he said he's *spoilers:*
getting there
*end of spoilers*.

----------


## fanfan13

@Godlike13 well yeah I do agree with you that proposing to Catwoman is not his happiness, but a step to get his happiness. I subsconsciously understand that that's why I have no problem with it at all at first.

Oh God I'm so indecisive but I guess staying up until 3 AM (last time I was online) did that to me.

And lol I agree with you again, if Bruce thinks Jason is his biggest failure, deep deep inside I believe Bruce thinks of Damian as his biggest mistake. And I also believe Damian knew and acknowledge that. Sad, really.

----------


## Godlike13

I don’t know if he see’s him as a mistake, but I think it’s safe to say he’s not the son he perceived having. An assassin bred and conditioned to conquer the world. Ya, I don’t think thats what Bruce invisioned his kid would be. And even worse he’s kind of just like him, but just more extreme in ways lol.

----------


## fanfan13

> I don’t know if he see’s him as a mistake, but I think it’s safe to say he’s not the son he perceived having. An assassin bred and conditioned to conquer the world. Ya, I don’t think thats what Bruce invisioned his kid would be. And even worse he’s kind of just like him, but just more extreme in ways lol.


I also don't know for sure, but it always reminds me of that issue in Morrison B&R where fake Batman called him a mistake. I have no idea if it was valid or not, either way I still treat it as my personal headcanon.

----------


## dietrich

Mistakes and very very completely different Nightmare. Mistakes get erased, Nightmares as used by Godlike required extra or additional  skills/effort.

A zombiefied Bruce who was taunts you with your greatest insecurities isn't a reliable source. Damian feared Bruce viewed him as a mistake at that point in his life so Bruce Zombie used that.

No kid turns out the way the parents imagines. Bruce regrets Damian's childhood. Has said so and sure everyone would like a stepford kid because they make your live easier but just cos your kid is difficult/not up to spec doesn't mean you see them as mistake.
You just call them a shit in your head where no one's listening.

Also when People's mistakes erased from their lives they don't tend to wallow in grief and move mountains  to get them back. They are happy, they go phew.

----------


## fanfan13

> Mistakes and very very completely different Nightmare. Mistakes get erased, Nightmares as used by Godlike required extra or additional  skills/effort.
> 
> A zombiefied Bruce who was taunts you with your greatest insecurities isn't a reliable source. Damian feared Bruce viewed him as a mistake at that point in his life so Bruce Zombie used that.
> 
> No kid turns out the way the parents imagines. Bruce regrets Damian's childhood. Has said so and sure everyone would like a stepford kid because they make your live easier but just cos your kid is difficult/not up to spec doesn't mean you see them as mistake.
> You just call them a shit in your head where no one's listening.
> 
> Also when People's mistakes erased from their lives they don't tend to wallow in grief and move mountains  to get them back. They are happy, they go phew.


Fair point. By the time Damian died, they had bonded and it's obvious Bruce didn't think of him as a mistake. 
But, though this is only my personal headcanon, old Bruce hadn't had the chance to know and bond with old Damian before he was sent into the past, so it is not like it's entirely impossible that deep, deep inside old Bruce had once thought of him as one, or at least it crossed his mind. Of course what fake Batman claimed at that time should be treated with a grain of salt, but honestly considering the circumstance at that time, I do think that could have been the case. Who knows what was the truth at that time though. 

I totally agree with you that one of Damian fears is his father thinking of him as a mistake. That kid is so insecure I want to hug him every time his insecurities kick in.

----------


## dietrich

> Fair point. By the time Damian died, they had bonded and it's obvious Bruce didn't think of him as a mistake. 
> But, though this is only my personal headcanon, old Bruce hadn't had the chance to know and bond with old Damian before he was sent into the past, so it is not like it's entirely impossible that deep, deep inside old Bruce had once thought of him as one, or at least it crossed his mind. Of course what fake Batman claimed at that time should be treated with a grain of salt, but honestly considering the circumstance at that time, I do think that could have been the case. Who knows what was the truth at that time though. 
> 
> I totally agree with you that one of Damian fears is his father thinking of him as a mistake. That kid is so insecure I want to hug him every time his insecurities kick in.


When he arrived Bruce was on the fence when he pushed Tim Bruce sent him back I don't even think then Bruce thought off him as a mistake because he was still carrying on with the blood tests.
The fact that he didn't reveal the result as soon as he found out that he indicates that even then he didn't consider him a mistake since he was still mulling it over. He was still conflicted and stunned with the development of here's your 10 year old you didn't know about mr Word's Greatest Detective, Mr Always Prepared. 

Batman is so much about control everything is meticulously planned. He has dossiers and on everything and monitors everything and everyone so this must have been a hell of a thing for him. Heck by the time he died he probably hadn't even gotten round to thinking about the child himself he was possibly trying to figure out how he missed such a thing for years orchestrated by a person he has eyes on. 

After death on his his journey through time he had plenty of time to think. By the time he made it home from his rather conveniently themed trip to the past he had already made up his mind on Damian. That's the way i see it.

Enter Tomasi's B&R where Bruce puts in effort to manage his Nightmarish shitty son  :Smile: 

Morrison left but his run never actually ended re reading batman lost I keeping finding new Easter eggs and connections now I have to go back start re reading Morrison's stuff to see what I've missed in Metal so far.

----------


## fanfan13

> When he arrived Bruce was on the fence when he pushed Tim Bruce sent him back I don't even think then Bruce thought off him as a mistake because he was still carrying on with the blood tests.
> The fact that he didn't reveal the result as soon as he found out that he indicates that even then he didn't consider him a mistake since he was still mulling it over. He was still conflicted and stunned with the development of here's your 10 year old you didn't know about mr Word's Greatest Detective, Mr Always Prepared. 
> 
> Batman is so much about control everything is meticulously planned. He has dossiers and on everything and monitors everything and everyone so this must have been a hell of a thing for him. Heck by the time he died he probably hadn't even gotten round to thinking about the child himself he was possibly trying to figure out how he missed such a thing for years orchestrated by a person he has eyes on. 
> 
> After death on his his journey through time he had plenty of time to think. By the time he made it home from his rather conveniently themed trip to the past he had already made up his mind on Damian. That's the way i see it.
> 
> Enter Tomasi's B&R where Bruce puts in effort to manage his Nightmarish shitty son 
> 
> Morrison left but his run never actually ended re reading batman lost I keeping finding new Easter eggs and connections now I have to go back start re reading Morrison's stuff to see what I've missed in Metal so far.


I understand all of what you said. In fact I agree with it and I do think the decision of Bruce to actively nurture Damian at the start of Tomasi's B&R seems make more sense and natural that way. That being said, I can't cast away that thinking of Damian as his mistake must have crossed old Bruce's brooding mind. So, I still stand by what I said too  :Smile: 

Yeah, it seems I also have to reread Morrison run to make reading Metal more exciting seeing all the hints.

----------


## TheCape

I don't think that Bruce ever saw Damian as a mistake, a pain in the ass probably (but so did everyone), he just didn't know what to make out of him before his "death" and there were more urgent matters than him around that period (mainly whathever "The Black Glove" was doing), so he never has the chance to think much about it, until he came back and Dick did all the work for him  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## AlcorDee

Hmm,  it doesn't have to be mutually exclusive either. Batzombie was a clone from a time Bruce didn't even really know Damian. Even if he thought of him as a mistake, I don't think it's a mistake he regrets, even back then. Or wouldn't do all over again at this point. Rather than his conception, most of Bruce's regrets would lie in not knowing about him and Talia raising him I think. Yanno, where Bruce himself failed Damian through inaction and ignorance. The whole drugging BS aside, pretty solid. Considering he and Talia spent nearly half a century unable to take their hands off of each other.

----------


## dietrich

> I don't think that Bruce ever saw Damian as a mistake, a pain in the ass probably (but so did everyone), he just didn't know what to make out of him before his "death" and there were more urgent matters than him around that period (mainlly whatheve "The Black Glove" was doing), so he never has the chance to think much about it, until he came back and Dick did all the work for him .


Yep. Batman always has a secret weapon to aide him whatever the situation  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

> Hmm,  it doesn't have to be mutually exclusive either. Batzombie was a clone from a time Bruce didn't even really know Damian. Even if he thought of him as a mistake, I don't think it's a mistake he regrets, even back then. Or wouldn't do all over again at this point. Rather than his conception, most of Bruce's regrets would lie in not knowing about him and Talia raising him I think. Yanno, where Bruce himself failed Damian through inaction and ignorance. The whole drugging BS aside, pretty solid. Considering he and Talia spent nearly half a century unable to take their hands off of each other.


Agreed I know regrets his upbringing.

----------


## dietrich

In honor of Titus meeting Krypto soon

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## Katana500

> In honor of Titus meeting Krypto soon


Wait are the two dogs gonna meet! When  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

I doubt Bruce ever viewed Damian as a mistake. I never saw that and there's nothing to indicate such.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Wait are the two dogs gonna meet! When


In the Supersons Annual love the new Avatar Katana500

----------


## CPSparkles

Batman #34

----------


## Katana500

> In the Supersons Annual love the new Avatar Katana500


Brilliant! and Thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Guys, I saw Batman #35 spoiler again! Someone in tumblr, who seems to be Damian and/or Dick fan, received the issue earlier than scheduled and they post the pages only where Damian and Dick appear.
> 
> We will get another Damian and Dick gem by Tom King again guys.
> 
> Do not read below if you don't want to be spoiled!!
> 
> I repeat do not read below if you do not want to be spoiled!! Read at your own risk!
> 
> *spoilers:*
> ...


*spoilers:*
Aww my poor heart. The emotional development and vulnerability King gave Damian in one arc is pretty impressive I have to admit. not to mention great Character moments for Dick both as eldest son and brother. Once again stepping when Bruce isn't there cough dropped the ball to take control, do damage control and sort things out.
Putting out fires cementing his role in the family.

Love Dick's explanation. He knows Bruce the best.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## CPSparkles

> *spoilers:*
>  Damn it that does sound like a goodun if it's legit. Esp the last part with Bruce's answer. The grumpus in me didn't trust King to get his shit together but I have to admit the last 2 issues have rivalled I am Bane and this time Bruce and his romance are the parts giving me the most feels.
> 
> Lets hope it's legit because I don't want Bruce and Damian's 1st interaction after Selina said yes happening in Supersons {which is what I believe the surprise is}
> 
> It would have been better if the other boys were here though. That Bruce, Selina Dick and Damian going home together doesn't feel right.
> *end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
Now that you mention it  not cool to leave the others hanging like that  *pun very much intended* but expected from King at this point.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## CPSparkles

Batman & Catwoman’s Engagement Solidifies Dick & Damian’s Bond

https://www.cbr.com/batman-nightwing-robin-brothers/

Some points I agree with some are simply BS

*"Current Batman writer Tom King has established a true family dynamic between Bruce and his Bat-“sons,” including Batman’s latest crimefighting partner Duke Thomas, now also known as The Signal, complete with personality conflicts and even a degree of sibling rivalry."
*

It has?

----------


## adrikito

> Batman & Catwoman’s Engagement Solidifies Dick & Damian’s Bond
> 
> https://www.cbr.com/batman-nightwing-robin-brothers/
> 
> Some points I agree with some are simply BS
> 
> *"Current Batman writer Tom King has established a true family dynamic between Bruce and his Bat-“sons,” including Batman’s latest crimefighting partner Duke Thomas, now also known as The Signal, complete with personality conflicts and even a degree of sibling rivalry."
> *
> 
> It has?


...

I thought that they only appeared a few times in this run during only 2 or 3 scenes without importance..

I always saw they as the best brothers... But I think that only King Batman run fans can understand that..

----------


## fanfan13

> Batman & Catwoman’s Engagement Solidifies Dick & Damian’s Bond
> 
> https://www.cbr.com/batman-nightwing-robin-brothers/
> 
> Some points I agree with some are simply BS
> 
> *"Current Batman writer Tom King has established a true family dynamic between Bruce and his Bat-“sons,” including Batman’s latest crimefighting partner Duke Thomas, now also known as The Signal, complete with personality conflicts and even a degree of sibling rivalry."
> *
> 
> It has?


Dunno. Maybe?

----------


## okiedokiewo

> Batman & Catwoman’s Engagement Solidifies Dick & Damian’s Bond
> 
> https://www.cbr.com/batman-nightwing-robin-brothers/
> 
> Some points I agree with some are simply BS
> 
> *"Current Batman writer Tom King has established a true family dynamic between Bruce and his Bat-“sons,” including Batman’s latest crimefighting partner Duke Thomas, now also known as The Signal, complete with personality conflicts and even a degree of sibling rivalry."
> *
> 
> It has?


That's hilarious.

----------


## dietrich

> Batman & Catwomans Engagement Solidifies Dick & Damians Bond
> 
> https://www.cbr.com/batman-nightwing-robin-brothers/
> 
> Some points I agree with some are simply BS
> 
> *"Current Batman writer Tom King has established a true family dynamic between Bruce and his Bat-sons, including Batmans latest crimefighting partner Duke Thomas, now also known as The Signal, complete with personality conflicts and even a degree of sibling rivalry."
> *
> 
> It has?


A sweet yet strangely uninformed article. Dick and Damian have had that bond for sometime. Seeley solidified it in rebirth though it is nice to see it get extra polish under King.

How the author can type "The dynamic is one that Kings been slowly developing as a sidebar storyline throughout his various story arcs. " With a straight face is beyond me.
 I don't think this person is reading King book they've just been looking at the pictures.

This gem "King builds upon the pairs past non-interactions, evolving their relationship from seeming indifference or distance into something that demonstrates the existence of a brotherly love between the two". WTF

----------


## TheCape

> Dunno. Maybe?


I thougth thay Duke spend most if his time in King's run doing mission control.

----------


## TheCape

> The furthering of Dick and Damian’s relationship, though, expands something that has never existed: an actual brotherly relationship between Batman’s sidekicks, past and present.


Oh CBR, that is just embarrasing.

----------


## dietrich

> I thougth thay Duke spend most if his time in King's run doing mission control.


He did. The article is ludicrous

----------


## fanfan13

> Batman & Catwoman’s Engagement Solidifies Dick & Damian’s Bond
> 
> https://www.cbr.com/batman-nightwing-robin-brothers/
> 
> Some points I agree with some are simply BS
> 
> *"Current Batman writer Tom King has established a true family dynamic between Bruce and his Bat-“sons,” including Batman’s latest crimefighting partner Duke Thomas, now also known as The Signal, complete with personality conflicts and even a degree of sibling rivalry."
> *
> 
> It has?


Wait a minute, whoever wrote that article... is he forgetting Dick and Damian's close relationship as Batman and Robin dynamic duo? 
Indifference and distance? What about the issues of Nightwing where Damian appeared? Nightwing Must Die arc? Gotham Resistance arc?

----------


## TheCape

Not mentioning that they talk about as if none of the Robins had any kind of brotherly bond before those 2 or a family dynamic (i guest that the 70s and 90s never happened).

----------


## fanfan13

> A sweet yet strangely uninformed article. Dick and Damian have had that bond for sometime. Seeley solidified it in rebirth though it is nice to see it get extra polish under King.
> 
> How the author can type "The dynamic is one that King’s been slowly developing as a sidebar storyline throughout his various story arcs. " With a straight face is beyond me.
>  I don't think this person is reading King book they've just been looking at the pictures.
> 
> This gem "King builds upon the pair’s past non-interactions, evolving their relationship from seeming indifference or distance into something that demonstrates the existence of a brotherly love between the two". WTF


LOL I just finished reading the article. I couldn't help but laugh at the... strangeness of it.

----------


## dietrich

> Wait a minute, whoever wrote that article... is he forgetting Dick and Damian's close relationship as Batman and Robin dynamic duo? 
> Indifference and distance? What about the issues of Nightwing where Damian appeared? Nightwing Must Die arc? Gotham Resistance arc?


He thinks they never interact.

----------


## dietrich

> Not mentioning that they talk about as if none of the Robins had any kind of brotherly bond before those 2 or a family dynamic (i guest that the 70s and 90s never happened).


CBR retcon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fanfan13

> Not mentioning that they talk about as if none of the Robins had any kind of brotherly bond before those 2 or a family dynamic (i guest that the 70s and 90s never happened).


Yeah that too.

----------


## TheCape

> CBR retcon


Lol  :Big Grin: , of course than that would happen, anyway this article is just another example of poor journalism in CBR, i said in the Dick thread, but they aren't very good at this, as an Spiderman fan i had to role my eyes everytime that i see one of then.

----------


## blitzwolf215

Super Sons #10 preview is out
http://www.multiversitycomics.com/pr...super-sons-10/

----------


## adrikito

> CBR retcon


You are right..

As I imaginated, somebody who doesn´t know nothing...




> Lol , of course than that would happen, anyway this article is just another example of poor journalism in CBR, i said in the Dick thread, but they aren't very good at this, as an Spiderman fan i had to role my eyes everytime that i see one of then.


I don´t see him in the comics(Except one recent adventure, with Uncle Ben alive, thanks to one friend) but.. I am spiderman fan too.. I played with spiderman games and saw old spiderman series/films..

----------


## fanfan13

> Super Sons #10 preview is out
> http://www.multiversitycomics.com/pr...super-sons-10/


SUPERDADS AND SUPERSONS TOGETHER?? I'M SO LOVING THIS!
The preview is soooo beautiful I can't read to read the actual issue! Tomorrow is wednesday in my place and usually in my time the new update will be available in comixology at wednesday afternoon (3PM onwards). Aaa can't wait!!

----------


## Fergus

> Super Sons #10 preview is out
> http://www.multiversitycomics.com/pr...super-sons-10/


This book is just beautiful.

Look how proud Clark is is  :Smile:  

Bruce reminding us that Damian is a rude a***hole  because his Dad is rude a***hole.

----------


## blitzwolf215

I like how Damian does a little Mr Burns "excellent" pose.

----------


## wafle

> I like how Damian does a little Mr Burns "excellent" pose.


Yeah, you can tell the kid has plans for a flying Jon.

----------


## fanfan13

@Fergus
Yeah, it's indeed really beautiful. I couldn't help grinning at the entire preview. Damian being "dramatic" like Alfred and also an a**hole like his father. And the three proud faces in the end when Jon is playing. Especially that of Damian XD
 I wonder how the actual issue will play out, as it is only a filler before the Super Sons of Tomorrow it must be a lot of fun.
But the subtitle though... it's definitely should be read as "One Fine Day" before the storm.

@wafle
Definitely. It's not Damian if he didn't have plan to use Jon's new ability to his own advantage LOL

----------


## dietrich

> This book is just beautiful.
> 
> Look how proud Clark is is  
> 
> Bruce reminding us that Damian is a rude a***hole  because his Dad is rude a***hole.


As a Damian fan I'm frequently asked why he is such an entitled little arse so I use Tomasi's SuperSon #10 the TS10.
The TS10 is perfect, concise and easy to understand. This DC approved fact sheet provides answers to this popular question in seconds.

Before discovering this convenient energy efficient info page I had to spend 10's of minutes everyday typing up responses not to mention the risk of manicure chip I faced every time with the old Typing Response in the form of Words method. TRITFOW .

Thanks to the TS10 I now have minutes to spare and a renewed outlook on life.

*The TS10 is safe to use on trolls*

----------


## dietrich

> I like how Damian does a little Mr Burns "excellent" pose.


Indeed. I love this kid.
John's face as he's starts flying so much joy.

----------


## adrikito

I think I should visit tumblr less times, or never put nothing related with Damian in that place.. 

Someone shocked me.. He really needs a girlfriend..

----------


## Rac7d*

> Not mentioning that they talk about as if none of the Robins had any kind of brotherly bond before those 2 or a family dynamic (i guest that the 70s and 90s never happened).


Dick had a hand in raising Damian and making him the person he is today
Its different from tim and Jason, I think the relationship of tim and Jason is only as it is be cause of how strong the one he has with Damian

Online for a few years is he on good terms with Jason
And he honestly has not know tim for more then 2 years at this point

----------


## TheCape

> Dick had a hand in raising Damian and making him the person he is today
> Its different from tim and Jason, I think the relationship of tim and Jason is only as it is be cause of how strong the one he has with Damian
> 
> Online for a few years is he on good terms with Jason
> And he honestly has not know tim for more then 2 years at this point


I never said that they are the same, but the article state at the end that "we have something.that never existed: an actual brotherly relationship between Batman’s sidekicks, past and present", that is untrue, i'm not trying to argue that all Bruce sidekicks had the same kind of relation than Dick and Damian (specially when that relationship is supposed to mirror Bruce and Dick to an extent), but saying that they are the first Robins that act like brothers or that there never has been some sort of family dynamic before King's run is fake.

----------


## Byrant

> Super Sons #10 preview is out
> http://www.multiversitycomics.com/pr...super-sons-10/


I'm glad.  It seems that Damian and Bruce relation is fine. I can't wait to see SS's HQ.

----------


## fanfan13

> I'm glad.  It seems that Damian and Bruce relation is fine. I can't wait to see SS's HQ.


from the cover, it seems like the name of the HQ is "Fortress of Attitude" XD

----------


## fanfan13

> I think I should visit tumblr less times, or never put nothing related with Damian in that place.. 
> 
> Someone shocked me.. He really needs a girlfriend..


Tumblr did good for me yesterday. I got a private chat from a fellow Damian fan who is as passionate as I am. Turned out that person actually comes from my country. It's really nice to talk and discuss about Damian in my own native language. What a delightful yet very rare experience  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

> I never said that they are the same, but the article state at the end that "we have something.that never existed: an actual brotherly relationship between Batmans sidekicks, past and present", that is untrue, i'm not trying to argue that all Bruce sidekicks had the same kind of relation than Dick and Damian (specially when that relationship is supposed to mirror Bruce and Dick to an extent), but saying that they are the first Robins that act like brothers or that there never has been some sort of family dynamic before King's run is fake.


That article is just embarrassing how can one get it so wrong even casuals who don't read comics know the bats have family dynamic that's why we have all these oc fanon everywhere online.

THIS FAKE NEWS. SAD.  :Smile:

----------


## reni344

Okay, I just read Super Sons I am so looking forward to the next issue. There are some big changes coming for Damian.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Tumblr did good for me yesterday. I got a private chat from a fellow Damian fan who is as passionate as I am. Turned out that person actually comes from my country. It's really nice to talk and discuss about Damian in my own native language. What a delightful yet very rare experience



Oh that's cool.I meet with a comic club monthly some like him. 

Superson's that preview is brilliant. I feel such wholesome happiness reading.This  Bruce could never be in the Batbooks because the bat books is not wholesome happy place. I mean look how bright that day looks. I bet there are birds tweeting.
I love this book.

----------


## blitzwolf215

> Okay, I just read Super Sons I am so looking forward to the next issue. There are some big changes coming for Damian.


Yeah I read it too. Looks like we were way off on the news Batman had "that would rock Damian's world forever." 

I'm liking where they are heading with Damian and Jon's relationship,
*spoilers:*
 that truck scene was really nice 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## adrikito

> Tumblr did good for me yesterday. I got a private chat from a fellow Damian fan who is as passionate as I am. Turned out that person actually comes from my country. It's really nice to talk and discuss about Damian in my own native language. What a delightful yet very rare experience


I saw someone talking about the "Perfect Ship" for Damian in Tumblr... I hope see in a few years another timeskip of 3 years and see him with a Girlfriend, for not listen again stupid things like that, I prefer his BAD LUCK in Teen Titans..

Talking about Better things, because the people here talk about Injustice Damian evolution, one image of him(as nightwing)..

damian wayne nightwing raven rachel roth.jpg

----------


## fanfan13

I've read Super Sons #10 and I LOVE IT SO MUCH! It's definitely something that will make Damian tag in tumblr explodes.
The news that rocks Damian's world forever turned out much better than what we have expected (which means Batman #35 is the final reaction of Damian regarding the engagement. Somehow I'm glad, because I like what King has written for Damian).

Although there is something...
*spoilers:*
Batman 666 is HERE! Yes the Apocalypse is back on because he says so lol. That aside though, is this BatDamian from 666 or Tec? My first thought was it is BatDamian from Tec one because he looked like he raised from death. However what he said... I don't exactly get the context, someone please enlighten me? What did he mean by one more resurrection? one more Rebirth? ...one more chance to get this right? Seriously what is this Batman going to do?

Hey, Batman of Tomorrow from upcoming Super Sons of Tomorrow arc is definitely Tim right? Not this this BatDamian?
*end of spoilers*

----------


## dietrich

> I saw someone talking about the "Perfect Ship" for Damian in Tumblr... I hope see in a few years another timeskip of 3 years and see him with a Girlfriend, for not listen again stupid things like that, I prefer his BAD LUCK in Teen Titans..
> 
> Talking about Better things, because the people here talk about Injustice Damian evolution, one image of him(as nightwing)..
> 
> damian wayne nightwing raven rachel roth.jpg


I like Injustice Damian now. That's right. Fight me.

I like this.

----------


## dietrich

> I've read Super Sons #10 and I LOVE IT SO MUCH! It's definitely something that will make Damian tag in tumblr explodes.
> The news that rocks Damian's world forever turned out much better than what we have expected (which means Batman #35 is the final reaction of Damian regarding the engagement. Somehow I'm glad, because I like what King has written for Damian).
> 
> Although there is something...
> *spoilers:*
> Batman 666 is HERE! Yes the Apocalypse is back on because he says so lol. That aside though, is this BatDamian from 666 or Tec? My first thought was it is BatDamian from Tec one because he looked like he raised from death. However what he said... I don't exactly get the context, someone please enlighten me? What did he mean by one more resurrection? one more Rebirth? ...one more chance to get this right? Seriously what is this Batman going to do?
> 
> Hey, Batman of Tomorrow from upcoming Super Sons of Tomorrow arc is definitely Tim right? Not this this BatDamian?
> *end of spoilers*



*spoilers:*
 Sounds interesting. I know Future Tim said Damian something but I think Tim is the one who did something. Why is he here to kill Jon and not Damian the one that must be killed on sight.
If he desires to see Jon dead then what did Damian do that was so bad and AGAIN why not try to kill Damian. If he isn't a target then his actions will never put the world in peril ie he isn't a threat.
It makes no sense. I think Tim is lying.

I hope this isn't 666 DamiBats. That guy is legend and is about to become an even bigger part of the myth now that he is gonna bookend his dad with his upcoming Arkham Asylum book. I don't want him tainted with mediocrity.

I was so happy when I found out the Damian in Future Tim's world wasn't that Damian because events happened differently there. However I guess even that future is about to be expanded on in the upcoming AA. I don't see DC letting Tynion or Tomasi use that Damian if they made a big presentation of Morrison doing this Arkham sequel. You can't tell the story or reveal something in a book someone else is planning. 

I can see them generating awareness or building interest for AA2 by teasing a similar DamianBatman or having him cameo in a minor way but to spoil a story that is yet be released? No

Batman 666 was before Damian became well known some fans don't even know about 666 because they ha on Robin stuff like B&R, RSOB forgetting that main Batman run, Detective comics and other books that he was in example I have yet to catch up on Tec run from around that time I got into comics after way Dickbats but started my journey with Dickbats which is where a lot of new Damian's fans start  666 was before that so easily missed.  

Can't wait to get home so I can read this. It sounds great but I don't think this is 666 Damian though how the other DamiBat's body could have survived that explosion to be resurrected is anyone's guess. Exploded stuff explode don't they?    [although Jason managed it.  How ????] 

Especially looking forward to the SuperSon's of Tomorrow arc now. I hope Kon and Jon develop a strong bond like Dd. 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## RedBird

> Although there is something...
> *spoilers:*
> Batman 666 is HERE! Yes the Apocalypse is back on because he says so lol. That aside though, is this BatDamian from 666 or Tec? My first thought was it is BatDamian from Tec one because he looked like he raised from death. However what he said... I don't exactly get the context, someone please enlighten me? What did he mean by one more resurrection? one more Rebirth? ...one more chance to get this right? Seriously what is this Batman going to do?
> 
> Hey, Batman of Tomorrow from upcoming Super Sons of Tomorrow arc is definitely Tim right? Not this this BatDamian?
> *end of spoilers*


Honestly that section confused me too, I wonder if its gonna be like *spoilers:*
a battle between the 'dark' batmen or something. 

Anyways, nice to see Bruce FINALLY taking some initiative in Damians life and actually laying down some rules for him to follow to help curb his more 'rough' behavior (its a small thing but I like the effort regardless). Almost like he realised that his son raised from assassins may need some more help socializing and working with boundaries, crazy huh? Its still done in a very 'batman' way of, do this or you are fired (rough, Bruce) but you know, baby steps I suppose. I wonder if we'll get more high jinks and panel time from Damian and Jon being in school, I remember how dissapointed I was when Damian wasnt going to permanently be at Gotham academy, especially back then when DC hadnt narratively been providing ANY (outside batfam) socialization for the kid. Honestly this was a filler issue but just seeing more Batman and Robin and specifically Batdad _made_ this issue. 

Also Jon had a 90s Kon poster on his wall and dammit DC dont tease me like that. I'm desperate for Kon to arrive and be the big bro to Jon.  :Big Grin:  
*end of spoilers*

----------


## FlictsLantern

Issue 10 of supersons, best moment,
*spoilers:*
Damian's impression of an evil mastermind saying "excellent" on the second/3rd page.
*end of spoilers*

And... with everything that happened in that issue... is it possible to act like a grumpy old couple at 13 and 10?  :Wink:

----------


## RedBird

> Issue 10 of supersons, best moment,
> [spoiler]Damian's impression of an evil mastermind saying "excellent" on the second/3rd page.[/spoiler]
> 
> And... with everything that happened in that issue... is it possible to act like a grumpy old couple at 13 and 10?


lol an old couple, 

also heads up my guy, the word you want is just 'SPOIL' not spoiler, if you want text to be hidden.

So, [spoil*] your text [/spoil] and just remove the star.

----------


## AlcorDee

Can I just say, I loved the bits about Carrie Kelley in B&R where Bruce was gobsmacked that Damian had been actively seeking non-vigilante, civilian company? And the same company was fond of Damian enough to relentlessly hound Bruce about him. *spoilers:*
So I was ridiculously happy about seeing her colors in context of 666 Damian. 100% would approve as a future crime fighting partner.
*end of spoilers*

About Damian's schooling, I'm going to assume Bruce won't be letting Damian take any placement exams and faking his home schooling work to look below his actual level? Since Damian has barely any official record other than his brief stint in Gotham Academy, I imagine any school they'd apply him for would want a measurement of where he should be. I'm not sure how home schooling works in America. But I can imagine spending half his day sitting in a class, wasting his time learning nothing and letting his body dull from inactivity should count as torture for a high functional workaholic like Damian. Pretty sure he normally calculates every moment of his day for maximum productivity.

I mean, come one Bruce at least enroll him in a college where he can learn something. Or volunteer him in an animal shelter where he'll have to socialize with humans and pets and feel like he's doing something good for the animals. Or have him intern and complete the more official work so he can publicly claim those degrees of his. We're talking about wasting YEARS of his life on a completely useless venture here. I mean, enrolling him in a drama school would do more good since he already showed interest for that and it involves a lot of cooperation and PR for possible performances.

Like, I understand Bruce's concerns about Damian's social skills. But conventional schooling is the worst way to go about it for someone so far removed from his peers academically on top of mentally.  Then again, Bruce was never sensitive to his kids' more personalized needs. Like, even Clark seems taken aback and more aware of the differences between Damian and Jon's likes, dislikes, needs and wants.

----------


## RedBird

> Like, I understand Bruce's concerns about Damian's social skills. But conventional schooling is the worst way to go about it for someone so far removed from his peers academically on top of mentally.


Well maybe English and Math will be a breeze for him, but I'm looking forward to Art classes, music classes, drama etc  and anywhere else he can express himself and especially socialise, he needs more friends his own age, not stuff like teen titans.

----------


## AlcorDee

> Well maybe English and Math will be a breeze for him, but I'm looking forward to Art classes, music classes, drama etc  and anywhere else he can express himself and especially socialise, he needs more friends his own age, not stuff like teen titans.


Well, he's good enough artist to finish the family painting the professional hired by Bruce's billions started. And his music education is pretty advanced too. Not to mention his vocal control with imitations. And I think this is a violin here?



I do wish to see him in drama classes tho. Especially since he showed interest before. Rather than Jon's private school, I think I'd prefer to see him in Carrie's college in Gotham? In the same drama group maybe and didn't her family have a kennel he could volunteer in? She was pretty good with Titus. Damian already has a window to civilian social life in her. And boy I'd love to see the Batfamily attend a play Damian stars in. Whole family, right up to Kate Kane. And Alfred steps up as the intensely passionate producer working everyone to bone. Dick probably records the whole thing and keeps showing it off to his friends like the proud dadbro he is.

----------


## fanfan13

> Well maybe English and Math will be a breeze for him, but I'm looking forward to Art classes, music classes, drama etc  and anywhere else he can express himself and especially socialise, he needs more friends his own age, not stuff like teen titans.


I still can't believe it. Are we actually getting panels of Damian attending regular school for real in Super Sons? This seems too good to be true.

----------


## RedBird

> Well, he's good enough artist to finish the family painting the professional hired by Bruce's billions started. And his music education is pretty advanced too. Not to mention his vocal control with imitations. And I think this is a violin here?


Artistic or Musical education should not be measured unless he is seeking a career out of it. Which I doubt.

Whether he paints like a 2 year old or like a master is irrelevant, no artist or musician stops or feels they cannot better their craft. And who knows, maybe he will discover he is NOT the most advanced student in a class, maybe there can be another 13 year old artistic prodigy? Que the start of friendship or even fun rivalry :P Or better yet, frenemies.




> I do wish to see him in drama classes tho. Especially since he showed interest before. Rather than Jon's private school, I think I'd prefer to see him in Carrie's college in Gotham? In the same drama group maybe and didn't her family have a kennel he could volunteer in? She was pretty good with Titus. Damian already has a window to civilian social life in her. And boy I'd love to see the Batfamily attend a play Damian stars in. Whole family, right up to Kate Kane. And Alfred steps up as the intensely passionate producer working everyone to bone. Dick probably records the whole thing and keeps showing it off to his friends like the proud dadbro he is.


Going to college means he still is stuck with people much older than him, he needs to socialise with other kids not near adults. Although I wouldnt mind if Carrie played a mentor figure to him, you know, helping him with drama classes. I wonder if Collin could be snuck back into Damians life as well.  :Big Grin: 

Whatever happens, I definitely want to see the Damian in a play with the whole family there.

----------


## RedBird

> I still can't believe it. Are we actually getting panels of Damian attending regular school for real in Super Sons? This seems too good to be true.


No panels were presented as of yet, but one can hope! I really hope this development is actually seen through and not used and then dropped for one issue like Gotham Academy.

----------


## fanfan13

> *spoilers:*
>  Sounds interesting. I know Future Tim said Damian something but I think Tim is the one who did something. Why is he here to kill Jon and not Damian the one that must be killed on sight.
> If he desires to see Jon dead then what did Damian do that was so bad and AGAIN why not try to kill Damian. If he isn't a target then his actions will never put the world in peril ie he isn't a threat.
> It makes no sense. I think Tim is lying.
> 
> I hope this isn't 666 DamiBats. That guy is legend and is about to become an even bigger part of the myth now that he is gonna bookend his dad with his upcoming Arkham Asylum book. I don't want him tainted with mediocrity.
> 
> I was so happy when I found out the Damian in Future Tim's world wasn't that Damian because events happened differently there. However I guess even that future is about to be expanded on in the upcoming AA. I don't see DC letting Tynion or Tomasi use that Damian if they made a big presentation of Morrison doing this Arkham sequel. You can't tell the story or reveal something in a book someone else is planning. 
> 
> ...


I still believe that the DamiBats is the one from Future Tim's timeline, not the Bat666. I'm actually confused right now. I didn't understand what DamiBats said. But if what you said is true (Tim's lying) then it's very likely we will get DamiBats also coming to the past and it will be him vs TimBats.

That is if we still assume that the Batman of Tomorrow is TimBats from Tec.

----------


## fanfan13

> Whatever happens, I definitely want to see the Damian in a play with the whole family there.


sounds too much like fanfics but I'm in!

----------


## RedBird

> sounds too much like fanfics but I'm in!


Hey man I don't mind fanficy stuff as long as character are IC, ya dig? I'm not holding my breath that this idea will come to fruition, but just saying, Super sons is SUPER lighthearted, I'm sure if any book can pull off a sweet moment like that, without feeling too overtly sappy, this book can.  :Smile:

----------


## fanfan13

> Hey man I don't mind fanficy stuff as long as character are IC, ya dig? I'm not holding my breath that this idea will come to fruition, but just saying, Super sons is SUPER lighthearted, I'm sure if any book can pull off a sweet moment like that, without feeling too overtly sappy, this book can.


you know what I think it was just days ago that I read a capeless au fanfic where Dick overheard Alfred and Damian talking that Bruce couldn't come to see Damian's school play because he was busy and Damian was like "I see. It doesn't matter. It's a boring play anyway. Nothing special." So Dick ended up secretly coming to that play in behalf of Bruce, sitting on a seat that would have been empty if he didn't come. And the play started and turned out Damian's the main character and he acted so damn good. Dick was so proud of Damian yet sad that Bruce couldn't see it. And when Damian finally noticed that the supposed empty seat was no longer empty anymore... oh the feels maaaan.

Now why did I talk about a fanfic here lol. Let's go back to the topic.

----------


## AlcorDee

Let's be real though. With the WAyne luck, what are the chances any play Damian is a part of wouldn't get attacked by the rogues gallery for ransom, hostages, prisoner exchange, revenge, SCIENCE or all around chaos? Especially with Wayne family in attendance?

----------


## RedBird

> Let's be real though. With the WAyne luck, what are the chances any play Damian is a part of wouldn't get attacked by the rogues gallery for ransom, hostages, prisoner exchange, revenge, SCIENCE or all around chaos? Especially with Wayne family in attendance?


Zsasz: Children, I'm afraid this play must be CUT short

Damian: How dare you interrupt Shakespeare!

----------


## AlcorDee

Alfred: *britishly scandalized* Master Damian!

Damian: Sorry Pennyworth. How darest thou interrupteth Shakespeare!

----------


## TheCape

> Alfred: *britishly scandalized* Master Damian!
> 
> Damian: Sorry Pennyworth. How darest thou interrupteth Shakespeare!


Ok, i need to see this happenning.

----------


## adrikito

BATDAMIAN appeared here.... Ok, I saw him in Tumblr(and another things... poor damian.).. I hope that this is the same future of Tomorrow Tim..

Damian in a private school? and Gotham Academy finished...  :Mad:  We lose Maps for nothing..

Good place for find a GIRLFRIEND but... I should be realistic this is Supersons not TT, both in the same school...  :Frown:   I can only imaginated him in this school in ridiculous situations, stupid things like Art, nothing serious... 

This comic is the reason because I read that Superboy is his "perfect ship" for him and after this chapter more people mentioning  this(What is this series doing?).. Even here I heard that they are like one grumpy old couple  :Mad:  Put these 2 in the same comic was a mistake.. The hate that TT creates against Damian is more pleasant.. 

BENDIS... I think that I can trust in you, I doubt that you can make Damian situation worst..

----------


## CPSparkles

> I still believe that the DamiBats is the one from Future Tim's timeline, not the Bat666. I'm actually confused right now. I didn't understand what DamiBats said. But if what you said is true (Tim's lying) then it's very likely we will get DamiBats also coming to the past and it will be him vs TimBats.
> 
> That is if we still assume that the Batman of Tomorrow is TimBats from Tec.


Batman of Tomorrow is Tim. This must be 666 Batman due to the line but like dietrich said it's unlikely with Arkham 2 coming up that DC will spoil it here.

*spoilers:*
 The fact that he said the Apocalypse is back on indicates that this is after the events in 666 but before 700? This is all very confusing. 
In 700 the same DamiBats trains Terry and we see that Damian grow old.

Are they trying to set up a new defined bat  future because I liked the way the legacy went 700 though I hate the fact that Dick was dead however it's still better than the titans of tomorrow future were Dick leaves, Tim is a ruthless killer who is willing to murder an innocent child  and Damian started killing then was blown up [along with lots of innocent people it seems] by his brother.  Dick in that future Died a hero, Damian retired and Terry became Batman. 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## CPSparkles

> BATDAMIAN appeared here.... Ok, I saw him in Tumblr(and another things... poor damian.).. I hope that this is the same future of Tomorrow Tim..
> 
> Damian in a private school? and Gotham Academy finished...  We lose Maps for nothing..
> 
> Good place for find a GIRLFRIEND but... I should be realistic this is Supersons not TT, both in the same school...   I can only imaginated him in this school in ridiculous situations, stupid things like Art, nothing serious... 
> 
> This comic is the reason because I read that Superboy is his "perfect ship" for him and after this chapter more people mentioning  this(What is this series doing?).. Even here I heard that they are like one grumpy old couple  Put these 2 in the same comic was a mistake.. The hate that TT creates against Damian is more pleasant.. 
> 
> BENDIS... I think that I can trust in you, I doubt that you can make Damian situation worst..


Dude I wouldn't let that bother you just ignore it. Even before Jon fans were shipping him with Dick,  Colin, Bruce heck won't be surprised if there's a Damian Alfred ship out there. Not sure when this yaoi shipping craze began or why. Pretty sure not that long ago one could go on google and search for the bat boys without the need to turn on safe search.

You can't control the imagination of fans so best to ignore it

----------


## CPSparkles

> Can I just say, I loved the bits about Carrie Kelley in B&R where Bruce was gobsmacked that Damian had been actively seeking non-vigilante, civilian company? And the same company was fond of Damian enough to relentlessly hound Bruce about him. *spoilers:*
> So I was ridiculously happy about seeing her colors in context of 666 Damian. 100% would approve as a future crime fighting partner.
> *end of spoilers*
> 
> About Damian's schooling, I'm going to assume Bruce won't be letting Damian take any placement exams and faking his home schooling work to look below his actual level? Since Damian has barely any official record other than his brief stint in Gotham Academy, I imagine any school they'd apply him for would want a measurement of where he should be. I'm not sure how home schooling works in America. But I can imagine spending half his day sitting in a class, wasting his time learning nothing and letting his body dull from inactivity should count as torture for a high functional workaholic like Damian. Pretty sure he normally calculates every moment of his day for maximum productivity.
> 
> I mean, come one Bruce at least enroll him in a college where he can learn something. Or volunteer him in an animal shelter where he'll have to socialize with humans and pets and feel like he's doing something good for the animals. Or have him intern and complete the more official work so he can publicly claim those degrees of his. We're talking about wasting YEARS of his life on a completely useless venture here. I mean, enrolling him in a drama school would do more good since he already showed interest for that and it involves a lot of cooperation and PR for possible performances.
> 
> Like, I understand Bruce's concerns about Damian's social skills. But conventional schooling is the worst way to go about it for someone so far removed from his peers academically on top of mentally.  Then again, Bruce was never sensitive to his kids' more personalized needs. Like, even Clark seems taken aback and more aware of the differences between Damian and Jon's likes, dislikes, needs and wants.


It doesn't make a lot of sense even in this fictional world. Damian is far too advanced and social interaction can be done in college. Damian is a teenage with the mind set and mannerisms of a middle aged prince. He fits better [mentally] with people older than him.
 Children   aren't the best demographic to learn social interaction from the stage thy want him to join is the worst possible to learn those exact skills from. Remember 13 yr old highschoolers? It's just for shenanigans. 

The new HQ is different and very cool

*spoilers:*
 Was that Carrie's
*end of spoilers*

@ RedBird *spoilers:*
 I spotted the Kon poster too
*end of spoilers*

----------


## sakuyamons

Looking forward to Damian dealing with high schoolers  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## blitzwolf215

I know it was said as a sort of joke, but I do wonder if Damian would actually end up in Jon's grade or class. Like if Bruce would manipulate his documents.

----------


## sakuyamons

> I know it was said as a sort of joke, but I do wonder if Damian would actually end up in Jon's grade or class. Like if Bruce would manipulate his documents.


Nah. Jon would be in fourth grade, Bruce wouldn’t annoy Damian like that  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

> I know it was said as a sort of joke, but I do wonder if Damian would actually end up in Jon's grade or class. Like if Bruce would manipulate his documents.


That would be interesting for like an issue. SuperSons is already walking a fine line with how they use him. Most jokes are at his expense. Damian in a class with 10 year olds would just be a bit much. Bruce wants him to be less angry 10 year olds would piss him off.

Art/performing arts class would be perfect since he relaxes by painting, his degrees won't matter since PhD holders can take art lessons, he has a flair for dramatics and was already established that he was taking drama lessons of his own volition.

----------


## dietrich

Supersons was really good. Loved every single page.

Damian on top of the wardrobe when Bruce comes in. Way to ninja batman you can't get a drop on a LOA/Bat kid.

----------


## fanfan13

> I know it was said as a sort of joke, but I do wonder if Damian would actually end up in Jon's grade or class. Like if Bruce would manipulate his documents.


That sounds like fun, but I don't think they would end up in the same grade lol.
I'm still not sure if Damian will actually go to school for real in later issues but I look forward to it.




> Supersons was really good. Loved every single page.
> 
> Damian on top of the wardrobe when Bruce comes in. Way to ninja batman you can't get a drop on a LOA/Bat kid.


Wardrobe? I think he's on top of the door frame or something.

----------


## AlcorDee

> *spoilers:*
>  Was that Carrie's
> *end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
 Who knows? But she'd the only one who I could remember wearing such horribly clashing purple and green among the people Damian would care about. I'd love it if it was her personally.
*end of spoilers*




> I know it was said as a sort of joke, but I do wonder if Damian would actually end up in Jon's grade or class. Like if Bruce would manipulate his documents.


I'm half serious when I say Bruce can't have Damian put with his own age group without manipulating his papers, test results, curriculum and such to make him look dumber. He might think there's more to life than knowing things but schools don't typically look for those other things when making decisions about grade placement. Why put placing him in Jon's grade above him if he thought that would help Damian? And hey, maybe that's why all the donations? Typical Bruce buying the system.

But seriously, imagine after Damian takes the placement exams to figure out where he fits in his education. And teachers advising Bruce to apply for college instead with Damian's level. Damian broke into their homes and threatened them to tell Bruce he doesn't need school. Period. But some compromised had to be made to sound believeable.

Tho, JFC Bruce why send him all the way to Metropolis for school when he knows no one his own age there and he already made a somewhat-friend in Gotham Academy and even met HER friends. Why does he think lightning will strike twice? I know it's plot convenience for Super Sons but STILL!

----------


## fanfan13

Guys, I think some of you are thinking too much into this school thing. We still don't know how this school thing will play out for Damian. Just wait and see. Simply enjoy what we have had in the meantime. 

I'm much more excited towards Super Sons of Tomorrow rather than that. I wonder whose destroyed suit DamiBats has in his hands. I tried to make any connection but nothing comes to mind.

Anyway, I've read The Batman Who Laughs and somehow I'm glad seeing Damian Who Laughs again, I kinda missed him. Unfortunately now he's dead already.

"Fatherr... can I play with Jon, now?" --That's really creepy af.

----------


## CPSparkles

An Ode To Damian

There once was a robin egg taken from his nest
He hatched among stones where survival was a test
A shadow loomed and said, “You are made as the best.”
“You are soil’s master and worms live at your behest.”



So did the hatchling think himself lord over dirt
His beak honed like a scythe that rendered life inert
He pecked at the bugs, weeds and the rats of the earth
Chirping, “This is my birthright, none others have worth.”



A bat swooped down and regarded the young bird
He said, “A bird who cannot fly is quite absurd.”
Robin said, “Ruling over bugs is all I’ve learned”
“You’ve yet to learn you are a bird,” the Bat confirmed.



Then the Bat said, “The only kings are those of crime,”
“Break free with wings and fly, and fight with songs that chime” 
“For not all can fly and see how life is sublime,”
“Nor have birdsong to warn them of hunters in time”

----------


## CPSparkles

They both took flight, the robin saw earth from the sky,
No kings or lords and just uncouth hunters that lie
And now whenever man hears robins song nearby
Know there is a guardian and evils end is nigh.

----------


## CPSparkles

Dick and Damian by laquilasse

----------


## CPSparkles

Robins by kkang-cheol

----------


## CPSparkles

I don't think Damian would be in the same grade as Jon but it would be nice if Maps cameo's in an issue as an exchange student.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Looking forward to Damian dealing with high schoolers


I love it. Alfred showing shades of Talia here with his parenting style . No wonder Bruce likes to punch things.  :Smile:

----------


## adrikito

> Dude I wouldn't let that bother you just ignore it. Even before Jon fans were shipping him with Dick,  Colin, Bruce heck won't be surprised if there's a Damian Alfred ship out there. Not sure when this yaoi shipping craze began or why. Pretty sure not that long ago one could go on google and search for the bat boys without the need to turn on safe search.
> 
> You can't control the imagination of fans so best to ignore it


Is the writer fault for make them believe this..

----------


## RedBird

> I don't think Damian would be in the same grade as Jon but it would be nice if Maps cameo's in an issue as an exchange student.


Yeah I'm doubtful they will be in the same grade, but first yes to a maps cameo and second I STILL really would like Collin to return.

Also since I'm a sucker for Damian having more friends his own age, anyone suppose (if this school idea was played out) that a child of a villain may just be introduced? EY?  I think that would be interesting, a little moral dilemma for Damian, but also a bit of reflection of his journey, of 'you are not your parents, you make your own path', ey? ey? I mean we already had penguins son date Babs, why not do something more permanent and meaningful and use that notion to find another friend for Damian?

(Why yes, I am still trying to find and build Damian his own friends to be Tween Titans, don't judge me :P)

----------


## AlcorDee

Oh wow I came back to a lot of uncomfortable homophobia.

Oh, well. Anyway, for fresh kid villains first one who comes to my mind is Lor-Zod. I think that was his name. Pre-boot Chris Kent but his rebirth version is pretty different. He seems likely to play a similar role to Suren's to Damian in regards to Jon. I'm always in for some friendship at first punch.

Now that Damian will be attending Jon's school, how likely it is that he'll be appearing more often in Superman like Kathy used to and be around for whenever Lor Zod resurfaces? I kinda mourn the missed opportunity of Damian and Kathy interacting more. Damian gets pretty flustrated around telepaths and Jon did have a vision of all three of them as adults.

If rebirth keeps bringing old timers tho, I hope they go for Irey West next. I was dying to see them meet and be in a team together before Flashpoint erased her and most her family. It's half the reason I'm salty about nuWally being his obligatory speedster now. Since Flashes seem pretty connected to timey wimey rebirth shenanihans, why not Wally finding a way to reclaim his kids?

Just no more Dami clones. That particular horse was beaten to death, thrown in a pit and pulverized again.

----------


## Barbatos666

> Is the writer fault for make them believe this.. This is the comment:
> 
> *spoilers:*
> 
> DC is giving Damian a random girl crush?
> 
> Apparently, theyre gonna make him have a crush on Emiko Queen, a relative of Green Arrow Oliver Queen in an upcoming issue of Teen Titans. I cant be the only one whos upset by this.
> 
> 1. Damian already has a perfect ship! Its Jon! Bring these two adorable boys together, you cowards!
> ...


What're you talking about? Super Sons is fantastic and its written by a guy who has lot of experience with the character.

I'm sorry but this post almost smacks of Homophobia. I mean how is Jon ruining Damian? Cause fans ship them? Fans ship everything, I've seen fans ship Deathstroke with Rose and Darkseid with Power Girl. Those are the extreme examples, shipping between all the men in the Bat family is a rather common thing.

Neither Super Sons nor Jon are ruining Damian, if anything Super Sons is cementing Damian's importance in the DCU.  Already Damian is closer to Superman than any Robin save Dick. That's a huge accomplishment, remember Dick benefited from it by becoming Nightwing.

----------


## adrikito

No.. *Is not homophobia*...I will accept Grayson with Damian, they are compatible... This must be that I never liked superboy.. If you put Bruce with Talia I will be angry too, despite is Damian mother I hate her..

Anyway.. It doesn´t matter.. *Sorry for make you waste your time and give you a wrong image of me*.. Yesterday was a Bad Day for me..

----------


## Barbatos666

> No.. *Is not homophobia*...I will accept Grayson with Damian, they are compatible... This must be that I never liked superboy.. If you put Bruce with Talia I will be angry too, despite is Damian mother I hate her..
> 
> Anyway.. It doesn´t matter.. *Sorry for make you waste your time and give you a wrong image of me*.. Yesterday was a Bad Day for me..


Um Grayson is an adult and he shares a brother dynamic with Damian.
Disliking Jon is one thing but claiming that he's ruining Damian is just flat out wrong.

----------


## wafle

> No.. *Is not homophobia*...I will accept Grayson with Damian, they are compatible... This must be that I never liked superboy.. If you put Bruce with Talia I will be angry too, despite is Damian mother I hate her..
> 
> Anyway.. It doesn´t matter.. *Sorry for make you waste your time and give you a wrong image of me*.. Yesterday was a Bad Day for me..


So it all boils down to who you allow Damian to be Shipped with? ok... i heard rumors of passionate shippers before, i just never encounter one with Damian, usually the passion goes into hating the kid, but anyways. 

Sorry i just can't agree i think SuperBoy is great for Damian, i will admit i don't see either as gay and even if they were i just wouldn't see Damian with someone so cheerful as a sentimental partner, but who am i to tell fans not to ship them?  

So my advice, let it go... because this is going for long, i can't see DC dropping this anytime soon, Vol1 sold #5 in Graphic novels... so the audience is there, even if retail does not show it, i also suspect it sells more online.

----------


## adrikito

TT 14 preview:

http://wegotthiscovered.com/comicboo...-14/#gallery-2

----------


## fanfan13

> Yeah I'm doubtful they will be in the same grade, but first yes to a maps cameo and second I STILL really would like Collin to return.
> 
> Also since I'm a sucker for Damian having more friends his own age, anyone suppose (if this school idea was played out) that a child of a villain may just be introduced? EY?  I think that would be interesting, a little moral dilemma for Damian, but also a bit of reflection of his journey, of 'you are not your parents, you make your own path', ey? ey? I mean we already had penguins son date Babs, why not do something more permanent and meaningful and use that notion to find another friend for Damian?
> 
> (Why yes, I am still trying to find and build Damian his own friends to be Tween Titans, don't judge me :P)


I am probably the only Damian fan who haven't read Streets of Gotham and don't to what extent their friendship were. I'm indifferent about Colin but if he appears again I think it would be great. Damian needs to 'collect' more friends.

For a child of villain... hmm... only Lor-Zod comes to mind. Perhaps for some reason or to spy on Jon, Lor-Zod is also enrolled in the school.

Lol if that becomes true, then poor that school, Wayne Foundation has to make a looot of donation that makes it worth then.




> So it all boils down to who you allow Damian to be Shipped with? ok... i heard rumors of passionate shippers before, i just never encounter one with Damian, usually the passion goes into hating the kid, but anyways. 
> 
> Sorry i just can't agree i think SuperBoy is great for Damian, i will admit i don't see either as gay and even if they were i just wouldn't see Damian with someone so cheerful as a sentimental partner, but who am i to tell fans not to ship them?  
> 
> So my advice, let it go... because this is going for long, i can't see DC dropping this anytime soon, Vol1 sold #5 in Graphic novels... so the audience is there, even if retail does not show it, i also suspect it sells more online.


Passion goes into hating the kid lol.

I browse tumblr and read fanfics, I've seen A LOT of variations of Damian ships.

And yeah Jon is great! I love him  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

As someone who PM's frequently with Adirikito i know the dude isn't  homophobic so lay off.

@adirikito It's not the writers fault. The Supersons ship was thriving even before Superman 10 dropped. Fans make shit up. I've seen Damian and KidLoki ships! They're opposing brands but some fan somewhere saw Avenger or whatever this kidloki is from  and thought oh he would make a lovely boyfriend for Damian Wayne. 

Ignore it.

----------


## dietrich

I'm cool with a Maps guest and yes to Zod's kid and Colin. 
I also think Suren should come back. I love the similarities between the two. Instead of Damian 3rd wheeling with Jon and his arch simply bring back Damian's already established friends. Build his world.

oh I want Billy Batson at this school [scholarship] bring in all the kid heroes in DC. I doubt we'll be seeing much of their time at school but the few scene we get have lots of kids heroes dotted around like easter eggs  :Cool:

----------


## Fergus

This school is starting to look like a night out to see The Flying Graysons. 
Maya sponsored by Bruce, that kid BatBoy saved, Cullen Row, The WAR kids. Everyone gets sponsored by Bruce  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Seriously though I like the idea of hero kids easter eggs though that means every child in the DCU attend the one school in Metropolis.

----------


## dietrich

> TT 14 preview:
> 
> http://wegotthiscovered.com/comicboo...-14/#gallery-2


Jesus this team is ARSE. How is it that 13year old is the only one acting mature and like a hero? and apparently he's the one in the wrong not the idiot who betrayed his team for a burger and a car ride.

----------


## fanfan13

> TT 14 preview:
> 
> http://wegotthiscovered.com/comicboo...-14/#gallery-2


Yay early preview! Loved the opening of the article.
Hmm the preview looks fine. At least the team is still ready to come to his aid. I hope this arc will end well. I expect some kind of truce there.

----------


## fanfan13

> This school is starting to look like a night out to see The Flying Graysons. 
> Maya sponsored by Bruce, that kid BatBoy saved, Cullen Row, The WAR kids. Everyone gets sponsored by Bruce 
> 
> Seriously though I like the idea of hero kids easter eggs though that means every child in the DCU attend the one school in Metropolis.


That West-Reeve Private School would be down to a doom XD
and hey isn't West and Reeve the names of old Batman and Superman actors?

----------


## blitzwolf215

> Now that Damian will be attending Jon's school, how likely it is that he'll be appearing more often in Superman like Kathy used to and be around for whenever Lor Zod resurfaces? I kinda mourn the missed opportunity of Damian and Kathy interacting more. Damian gets pretty flustrated around telepaths and Jon did have a vision of all three of them as adults.


I didn't even think about that but yeah I want this. Damian showing up more in Superman would be great.

----------


## Byrant

> Is the writer fault for make them believe this..


Fan art isn't canon. Personatly i don't care of it. DC comics will never put an underage boy in suggestive situations straight or gay. I just was worried because though that DC was ruining Bruce and Damian relation to please those fans who ship Dick and Damian because they can suggest DC what they want for the issues because they are a lot of   costumers.

----------


## dietrich

Did you guys catch the name of Damian's new school?



Homage to the OG's

----------


## adrikito

> Jesus this team is ARSE. How is it that 13year old is the only one acting mature and like a hero? and apparently he's the one in the wrong not the idiot who betrayed his team for a burger and a car ride.


With Emiko here, Percy should be more interested in Damian and her than in the rest of the team...

I think that.. I can see Damian saying Sorry to KF... He looks pretty desperate.. This is not one normal moment that Damian can choose say WELCOME AGAIN and ignore him..




> That West-Reeve Private School would be down to a doom XD
> and hey isn't West and Reeve the names of old Batman and Superman actors?


Yes.... Reeve is the BEST Superman of the story..

West... I think that he was batman in one old serie... I only heard his name and see images about him..
*
MAYBE THEY REVEALED THE FEBRUARY SOLICITATION OF THIS SERIE WITH THAT SCHOOL..*

----------


## Godlike13

But guys, it’s the return of Kid Flash. You know the one that no one seemed to like very much.

----------


## Barbatos666

I dunno what Percy is going for but to any sensible person without any strong bias its clearly the TT that have been far more unlikable than Damian since the LC. Its weird,Damian is rude and controlling to their faces but he always stands up for them and genuinely wants them to be big. They on the otherhand cant muster the courage to stands up to him to his face but always complain behind his back.

----------


## fanfan13

> But guys, it’s the return of Kid Flash. You know the one that no one seemed to like very much.


What are you trying to imply?

Yes, it is the return of Kid Flash, I am already aware.

----------


## Barbatos666

> What are you trying to imply?
> 
> Yes, it is the return of Kid Flash, I am already aware.


I think he's being sarcastic, no one really cares about Nu Wally unless its Damian bashing time.

----------


## AlcorDee

I'm actually somewhat fond of nuWally in Flash and Deathstroke. 

I simply despise every breath he takes in Teen Titans. Seriously, screw that guy.

----------


## fanfan13

> I dunno what Percy is going for but to any sensible person without any strong bias its clearly the TT that have been far more unlikable than Damian since the LC. Its weird,Damian is rude and controlling to their faces but he always stands up for them and genuinely wants them to be big. They on the otherhand cant muster the courage to stands up to him to his face but always complain behind his back.


True, Damian takes this team seriously. He genuinely wants the team to be great, even greater than the Justice League. He gives them facilities, helps train new member, coming up with team strategies to defeat villains and enemies. Yes Damian may be controlling and demanding, he is lacking in social department, he kidnapped them at the beginning and he put a tracker on each of them, but he truly cares about the future of this team. He felt guilty when he put them in dangerous place and initially refused to leave them, he thinks of them as his friends. He did all of those even though they don't trust him. 

And yes he fired Kid Flash at the end of TLC but at least it's not like he did it without a reason. He thinks that's professionally the right way for his team to be great and in a way it is. Even he did feel a little bit guilty but he still stands to what he believes.
That aside though I do think that perhaps Damian should give Kid Flash a second chance back then, if he Kid Flash did it again then he could fire him. That way perhaps he wouldn't be hated this much.
(and we knew the actual reason why Kid Flash was fired was because Priest wanted to put him in Defiance)

----------


## Barbatos666

From what I understand Priest wanted Damian on Defiance but DC didn't want TT to tank I guess. It would've been better for Damian imo he's got chemistry with Rose.

----------


## adrikito

> I'm actually somewhat fond of nuWally in Flash and Deathstroke. 
> 
> I simply despise every breath he takes in Teen Titans. Seriously, screw that guy.


.... Speaking of Deathstroke I read this related with Priest:

https://www.newsarama.com/37407-mcgr...r-stories.html

----------


## fanfan13

> From what I understand Priest wanted Damian on Defiance but DC didn't want TT to tank I guess. It would've been better for Damian imo he's got chemistry with Rose.


yeah Priest initially did want Damian but he also said he's the one who pitched the idea to Percy to fire Kid Flash.

edit: Lol I loved that you implied TT would tank if Damian went to Defiance  :Wink:

----------


## Barbatos666

> yeah Priest initially did want Damian but he also said he's the one who pitched the idea to Percy to fire Kid Flash.
> 
> edit: Lol I loved that you implied TT would tank if Damian went to Defiance


Its kinda obvious lol, the franchise has been a cesspool for more than a decade now. Introducing a new Robin to the team during the fixing period and then having him jump ship to a book thats already a darling would be tantamount to franchise suicide. Beyond the obvious loss of Damian and Robin fans it would send the wrong signals to fans.

----------


## AlcorDee

Tru dat. It was OOC. Damian is actually pretty great with giving second chances. While he complains a lot, he's yet to be in a team-up he gave up on halfway through. He keeps giving his family second and third and as many as needed chances. He did so with Demon's Fist. He tried to with Mara. He went all the way with Suren. Heck, even with more distant characters, early on I remember his Supergirl team-up where she got fear gassed and attacked him and Damian just brushed it off. He wasn't nearly as mellow and tolerant back then as he is now. Dick failed to measure up in his eyes at the beginning of dickbats era and Damian kept bitching. But he always followed through as Robin.

In my eyes, what's truly telling of his attitude with second chances isn't even in a hero book. Or even about someone he knows. It's how near the ending of Gotham Academy he convinces Maps to give Olive a second chance. Damian never even met Olive to my knowledge. When you don't know the context, it was pretty standard heroic speech. Knowing who Damian is tho, it gets pretty deep and multilayered.

----------


## Aahz

> edit: Lol I loved that you implied TT would tank if Damian went to Defiance


The current TT is pretty much a Damian book sofar, the only other characters how got some focus are Kid Flash (and he only to motivate the move over to Defiance imo) and Aqualad,so pulling him out would be a very strange move imo.

And honestly Damian had pretty much to break with the Batfamily for that, since I doubt that Bruce or Dick would be OK with that, and it could also cause problems with the Supersons.

----------


## fanfan13

> Its kinda obvious lol, the franchise has been a cesspool for more than a decade now. Introducing a new Robin to the team during the fixing period and then having him jump ship to a book thats already a darling would be tantamount to franchise suicide. Beyond the obvious loss of Damian and Robin fans it would send the wrong signals to fans.


By the rate they are going with TT it's difficult to see that they are actually trying to fix the title. Even I've seen some Damian fans who refuse to read/have dropped the title.

----------


## fanfan13

> The current TT is pretty much a Damian book sofar, the only other characters how got some focus are Kid Flash (and he only to motivate the move over to Defiance imo) and Aqualad,so pulling him out would be a very strange move imo.
> 
> And honestly Damian had pretty much to break with the Batfamily for that, since I doubt that Bruce or Dick would be OK with that, and it could also cause problems with the Supersons.


And especially if Defiance is only one arc thing (it is, isn't it? I don't read Deathstroke anymore)

I think the next is supposed to be Beast Boy arc as it's already hinted. But as much as I enjoyed GR and am excited fot SSoT arc, crossovers keep interrupting the title.

----------


## blitzwolf215

> Tru dat. It was OOC. Damian is actually pretty great with giving second chances. While he complains a lot, he's yet to be in a team-up he gave up on halfway through. He keeps giving his family second and third and as many as needed chances. He did so with Demon's Fist. He tried to with Mara. He went all the way with Suren. Heck, even with more distant characters, early on I remember his Supergirl team-up where she got fear gassed and attacked him and Damian just brushed it off. He wasn't nearly as mellow and tolerant back then as he is now. Dick failed to measure up in his eyes at the beginning of dickbats era and Damian kept bitching. But he always followed through as Robin.
> 
> In my eyes, what's truly telling of his attitude with second chances isn't even in a hero book. Or even about someone he knows. It's how near the ending of Gotham Academy he convinces Maps to give Olive a second chance. Damian never even met Olive to my knowledge. When you don't know the context, it was pretty standard heroic speech. Knowing who Damian is tho, it gets pretty deep and multilayered.


And thats one of my main problems with Teen Titans, Percy regresses him for the sake of drama. From the examples you gave plus with his desire for redemption in R:SOB, his character development says he should of gave nuWally a second chance. The better way to write Kid Flash out of Teen Titans was to have him own up to his mistakes and quit the team in shame for putting everyone in danger, which could of been used as a jumping off point for a character arc for nuWally. But Percy went another route to create drama and teach Damian a lesson, cause Damian needs a lesson on second chances even though he's had huge amounts of character development based on second chances already. 

One big problem I have with Teen Titans is its suppose to be a team book and they are supposed to be friends. But this book has really done a piss poor job of showing us that these guys are friends with Damian. We keep getting told that, but we haven't been shown it, we haven't seen the friendship moment that says these guys see Damian as a friend. Yeah they tried to save him in the first arc, but they are superheroes, saving people is in the job description. Since then, we haven't really seen anything that really says that they view Damian truly as a friend. The only one who seems to be coming around to actually being friends with him is Aqualad. And this becomes even more glaring when you compare Damian's relationship with the Titans to other characters. Jon is a big example of this, because despite Damian's insistence that they aren't friends, we have been shown many moments where you can see they are. The truck scene in Super Son #10 is a great example, it shows the growing friendship between the boys. And its not just Super Sons, Batman #34 has that moment where Clark is telling a frustrated Damian that if he attacks him, Jon may not want to hang out with him anymore, Damian immediately shuts up. Why, because he values his time with Jon. In the recent Tec issue, Future Batman gives some cryptic message about Damian doing something horrible to Jon, and Damian seems alarmed by it. And the thing that sells this friendship is that it isn't one-sided. In the recent Super Sons issue, Jon is absolutely ecstatic about the fact that Damian will be attending school with him, talking about hanging out all day, sharing lockers together, and doing homework together in their new clubhouse. 

Damian can deny it all he wants, but he generally seems like he is more friends with Jon than any of the Teen Titans. Look at other Damian relationships and you see the pattern. Dick, Maya, they didn't get along with Damian at first either but you see the relationship develop and grow. We aren't just told that the relationship is there, we see it, and that is something that Teen Titans is lacking. Damian has his social issues, nobody is denying that, but that hasn't stopped him from making genuine and meaningful relationships with others. The Teen Titans book is just taking the shortcut and just telling us they are friends without all the development, just so we can have drama.

----------


## dietrich

> By the rate they are going with TT it's difficult to see that they are actually trying to fix the title. Even I've seen some Damian fans who refuse to read/have dropped the title.


They are not fixing it nor are they trying to.
When the book is a learning journey for one character and when that plot thread crosses over into the writers other titles it becomes obvious where the interest and priority lies.

Percy has one focus and it seems his editor doesn't mind. The fact that the book is constantly caught up in crossover shows how little anyone cares. A monthly team book should not have this many crossovers interrupting the flow and development.

----------


## AlcorDee

I think being monthly is also a huge problem with this book considering how much of it gets eaten up by crossovers already. And like, even with this two issue arc I just stopped caring about the cliffhanger during the one month wait. Some books are worth that kind of wait but with this one it just becomes tedious and takes away what little investment I can get in the stories. With how fast rest of the DC universe can move these days, snail pace development of TT just hammers it. Putting some other monthly books like Super Sons or RHatO next to it, TT feels like it's getting nowhere.

----------


## dietrich

Damian Batman Lost

----------


## dietrich

I miss this title

----------


## RedBird

> I think being monthly is also a huge problem with this book considering how much of it gets eaten up by crossovers already. And like, even with this two issue arc I just stopped caring about the cliffhanger during the one month wait. Some books are worth that kind of wait but with this one it just becomes tedious and takes away what little investment I can get in the stories. With how fast rest of the DC universe can move these days, snail pace development of TT just hammers it. Putting some other monthly books like Super Sons or RHatO next to it, TT feels like it's getting nowhere.


And considering the amount of regression that had to occur so that the writer had the narrative excuse to place Damian in the wrong or cause a rift between him and the TT, any of the 'snails pace' development becomes not worth it at all. I still think TT should be dropped and replaced with a title with Damian and heroes his own age, the baggage that now comes with this team is too much to put up with and makes non of the relationships between Damian and TT feel believable or genuine. You could easily place half these team members in Titans, shelve the rest and introduce a new generation of heroes.

----------


## fanfan13

@blitzwolf, You nailed it on the friendship in TT there. That's what Emiko is currently asking, "if your team is great and they are your friend, then where are they?" and that's why it really hurts. I don't know why Damian keeps insisting they are his friends when they are not. What kind of teenage drama is this? Is this what Percy wanted from the beginning?

This drama does nothing but making every character unlikeable. I don't know if Percy has expected this kind of outcome when he first drafted his TT. Alcordee is also right, the fact that TT is a monthly book and keeps interrupted with many crossovers makes the slow burn is especially irritating. I wonder if dietrich is true, editorial just don't care about this book anymore looking from the many crossovers it has.

Perhaps I think if we are trade reading this book and exclude ourselves from any online forums and of any character biases, we could have appreciate this title much much better. We might think this book is mediocre but there are people out there who genuinely thinks that current Teen Titans rocks. I've seen one or two of them myself.

----------


## AlcorDee

Members are also a problem. They keep talking about personal arcs but most stuff you could do with Starfire and Raven's backstories with Tamaran or Trigon have already been done to death. We already watched them grow into adults once so it's hard to fit any fresh character development into a book about TEEN Titans. BB's been a mouthpiece for dumb hate and alienating the readers for months so it'll be hard to sell any focus on him now. And Flash book keeps a pretty tight grip on significant nuWally plots and development. Which leaves Damian and Aqualad as the most plausible characters to get something new out of. Not everyone is on equal ground when it comes to narrative possibilities. 

No matter how much Rebirth retcons their ages, these characters obviously don't belong in the same generation. I mean, Kori was trying get married when Damian was still in diapers.

----------


## fanfan13

> Damian Batman Lost


To be honest... I don't like the buzz cut Damian had there...

----------


## fanfan13

I think I used to be the minority one who like the choice of members. But with how the writing is going at this rate, I guess I have changed my mind.

----------


## dietrich

> To be honest... I don't like the buzz cut Damian had there...


I love it. 
Heroes depicted with stylized hair/product in hair or such  doesn't appeal to me. I love the Spartan vibe. Damian approach is similar to the Spartans he is efficient and doesn't waste brain cells or time on frivolity. I doubt he would EVER have spiked up hair like they draw. That's my favourite thing about 666 Damian he shaved off his hair. 

Damian especially would have a severe hair cut. I love the buzz cut.

----------


## AlcorDee

With Talia running around with untied long hair and how stylishly Ra's keeps his hair and beard(plus whatever he does with them eyebrows) I wouldn't say Damian was brought up to view hair as a hinderance. I mean, his uncle Dusan usually appeared with long hair and his cousin dyes hers on top of growing it out. And then there's Batfam and whatever their budget for hair styling products must be. Plus Damian can be particular about his looks considering how he argued to keep his hood when he first became Robin despite Dick insisting it's impractical. Tho honestly, I'm happy as long as he doesn't follow in Dick's footsteps to have a mullet phase. Now that's a legitimate fear right there.

----------


## TheCape

Oh yeah, Mulletwing, now that's a phase that Dick sure wants to forget.

----------


## AlcorDee

Still better than nipple-showing Discowing. And Bruce kept all past uniforms on diplay for decades before reboot so he had a lot of opportunities to look at it and regret.

----------


## AlcorDee

Found it! On Damian and second chances, random cameo in psuedo spin-off is more accurate than Teen Titans. Mind, he doesn't even know who the heck Olive Silverlock is and she's actively trying to burn Gotham to ground at the time of this page.

----------


## Aahz

> One big problem I have with Teen Titans is its suppose to be a team book and they are supposed to be friends. But this book has really done a piss poor job of showing us that these guys are friends with Damian.


The thing is with the Age difference between them (especially with Damian still drawn like a little kid, and the majority of the team being Tims age or older) a friendship between them just wouldn't feel natural.

Thats the same problem they had with Cass in TEC before Lonley Day of Living, she doesn't really fit in a team with Batwoman, Batwing und Azrael.

----------


## Assam

> The thing is with the Age difference between them (especially with Damian still drawn like a little kid, and the majority of the team being Tims age or older) a friendship between them just wouldn't feel natural.


Much as I'd prefer Damian on a team with just kids his own age because of WHO the older characters are, the age difference itself isn't a problem. I don't think it's impossible at all to create a natural and well-written friendship between characters of varying ages. 




> Thats the same problem they had with Cass in TEC before Lonley Day of Living, she doesn't really fit in a team with Batwoman, Batwing und Azrael.


Right, that's why the most popular aspect of the book is Cass's friendship with the one character you didn't mention, another grown man.

----------


## Aahz

> Right, that's why the most popular aspect of the book is Cass's friendship with the one character you didn't mention, another grown man.


That also only worked because Basil was also completely isolated from the rest of the team.

----------


## Assam

> That also only worked because Basil was also completely isolated from the rest of the team.


This is a very isolated team in general, a major problem for the book. We bring up how the 'Tec team is kept separate from Dick, Damian and the like, but they're not even really all that connected with each other. The first issues of arcs are the only times we ever get anything resembling downtime. There are still several characters on this team who have never spoken a line of dialogue to one another. 

With examples of great teams with age gaps out there, I don't see at all how they'd make the inter-team dynamics in 'Tec feel less natural, were they allowed to exist. 

Back to Teen Titans, the actual problem is just that Percy isn't interested in exploring friendships with these characters and I think that's been made pretty clear.

----------


## adrikito

> Right, that's why the most popular aspect of the book is Cass's friendship with the one character you didn't mention, another grown man.


We hope that Bruce and Cass old relationship overcome this friendship for replace this, before we lose Basil..

With the return of Tim and Steph, Cass will be again with characters of similar age..




> Back to Teen Titans, the actual problem is just that Percy isn't interested in exploring friendships with these characters and I think that's been made pretty clear.


Yeah... Aqualad is the only friend of damian because despite he was his trainer, after all this hard training he saw that Damian trusted in him and his skills.. He can´t saw him completely like the others..

----------


## TheCape

> Still better than nipple-showing Discowing. And Bruce kept all past uniforms on diplay for decades before reboot so he had a lot of opportunities to look at it and regret.


Sacrilige, Discowing was cool in all his 80s glory :Stick Out Tongue: . I don't remenber showing much nippled thougth.

----------


## Assam

> Sacrilige, Discowing was cool in all his 80s glory. I don't remenber showing much nippled thougth.


If Dick could get a costume with both the disco collar and the finger stripes, it'd be his best costume ever.

----------


## dietrich

> The thing is with the Age difference between them (especially with Damian still drawn like a little kid, and the majority of the team being Tims age or older) a friendship between them just wouldn't feel natural.
> 
> Thats the same problem they had with Cass in TEC before Lonley Day of Living, she doesn't really fit in a team with Batwoman, Batwing und Azrael.


That 100% crap right there it's fiction. If a grown man in dressed as a bat can be made to work then something like friendship between a 13yr old and an 18 yrold is cake. It happens in real life and in the DCAU it's happening in the TT despite Damian's coldness.

It's not happening here because the writer don't to write it.

----------


## Aahz

> With examples of great teams with age gaps out there, I don't see at all how they'd make the inter-team dynamics in 'Tec feel less natural, were they allowed to exist.


I can't really think of an example were that really worked, usually the different aged form kind of sub teams.

----------


## dietrich

> Found it! On Damian and second chances, random cameo in psuedo spin-off is more accurate than Teen Titans. Mind, he doesn't even know who the heck Olive Silverlock is and she's actively trying to burn Gotham to ground at the time of this page.


He has a good heart.

----------


## dietrich

> Sacrilige, Discowing was cool in all his 80s glory. I don't remenber showing much nippled thougth.


Deathwing had the nipple ring.

----------


## TheCape

> Deathwing had the nipple ring.


Oh yeah, well that was a characther that certanly, i want to forget.

----------


## dietrich

As awful as Discowing was it's nothing compared to this monstrosity 





Not to mention Jericho usurping Dick's big reveal.
I love Dick's reaction  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich



----------


## AlcorDee

> 


I'm never ever getting over how gorgeous this design was. 100% would approve if he ever graduates Robin.

Come to think of it, with the Hawk Patrol segment in Batman Lost too, with their own cool bird logo, how likely is it that Damian will graduate into a big bird themed alias after Robin? That looks like some kind of phoenix on the sword there, hmm.

----------


## wafle

> I miss this title


So this is where the turkey came from? i heard Damian had a turkey i just never seen it. Thanks for posting this. Gotta read little gotham now i guess.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> So this is where the turkey came from? i heard Damian had a turkey i just never seen it. Thanks for posting this. Gotta read little gotham now i guess.


Lil' Gotham is truly enjoyable.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I'm never ever getting over how gorgeous this design was. 100% would approve if he ever graduates Robin.
> 
> Come to think of it, with the Hawk Patrol segment in Batman Lost too, with their own cool bird logo, how likely is it that Damian will graduate into a big bird themed alias after Robin? That looks like some kind of phoenix on the sword there, hmm.


I really love this look not sure if I want it all the time.
That sword is gorgeous. I miss Damian always having a sword  :Frown:

----------


## CPSparkles

> As awful as Discowing was it's nothing compared to this monstrosity 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention Jericho usurping Dick's big reveal.
> I love Dick's reaction


WOW ! that Jericho costume. I forgot about it. Was he wearing it under his clothes?

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Demonseeds

----------


## CPSparkles

Talking about shipping Damian

----------


## adrikito

Damian and Raven

damian wayne raven.jpg

----------


## fanfan13

> Talking about shipping Damian


What so the game also hinted DamiKara? lol

----------


## adrikito

> Talking about shipping Damian


Hahaha.. He confused Kara with one older version.

----------


## dietrich

> I really love this look not sure if I want it all the time.
> That sword is gorgeous. I miss Damian always having a sword


I miss the swords too

----------


## dietrich

> Demonseeds





> Damian and Raven
> 
> Attachment 57962


Aww I loved them in TT movies. hope we get more.

----------


## dietrich

> 


I see a lot of Damian v Pennyworth who would wins out there.
Damian is riddled with insecurities and fears brought on by impossible standards and conflicting expectations of his parents legacies but would Penny's powers would work on Damian though? I haven't seen the new film [can't recall the old] but I assumed his powers worked on physical fear not scenarios

----------


## dietrich

> So this is where the turkey came from? i heard Damian had a turkey i just never seen it. Thanks for posting this. Gotta read little gotham now i guess.


Yeah. You should read the title it's such a gem and so funny plus lots of characters. Loved the family ones both the bat family and the Wayne/Al Ghul Family ones and Damian is so funny in this.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Damian, Dickbats and Coin [Abuse] in Streets of Gotham

----------


## CPSparkles

Lets Run this Town

----------


## CPSparkles

Daddybats Damian and Dick

----------


## AlcorDee

All these pre-boot books keep reminding me of Gates of Gotham. That was so beautiful for Batfam bonding, especially between Cass and Damian. And now it's all gone.

----------


## dietrich

> All these pre-boot books keep reminding me of Gates of Gotham. That was so beautiful for Batfam bonding, especially between Cass and Damian. And now it's all gone.


That was their only interaction right?

----------


## dietrich

Damian Gotham Resistance

----------


## dietrich

> 


These are very cool

----------


## CPSparkles

Oh following up on AlcorDee's post a few pages back about the people questioning the legitimacy of and unfairly judging Damian's actions in TLC

Exhibit 2

----------


## CPSparkles

Batman Lost had soe awesome reveals which wemissed

*Nrama: So the scenes of these possible futures have to do with failure as well? We're looking at, I think, three of them, correct?
Tynion: Yes, they're three different ways that his story could go.

Nrama: And they all talk about what went wrong, how he failed, right?

Snyder: Yes. Do you want to take this one, Josh?

Williamson: Yeah, so each one represents different things he could have done, right? It's sort of this thing of, damned if you do, damned if you don't.

These are things Scott and I talked about a bunch, going back and forth on, figuring out what would be these different ideas.

One is if he trusts the heroes - what would happen if he trusts the heroes, and how that could go wrong.

One was if he tries to trust the villains and how that could go wrong.

And one of them is sort of, like, what if he just gives up? What if he decides to leave? What if both don't work?

We're just trying to show that all three of these things - action, inaction - all of these things were always going to lead back to darkness. No matter what he chose to do, it was always going to head there. And that was the motivation of doing those three different settings we put him through.

And then we just had fun with it. We just cut into the different ideas of it.
Snyder: For me personally, at the darkest points, when you feel really low, it's almost like you believe deeply that any road you take is going to lead to failure and that there's no point anymore.

You know, you don't want to get out of the dark. You want to kind of stay there. Because anything that you try is only going to hurt worse.
Nrama: OK, I get that there are three roads that led to three different futures, but can you describe a little bit more the roads that were taken to lead to this place?

Snyder: Yeah.

So in that first future, Damian says to him, "we followed you with your codes and your restraints, and this is what happened."

And in the second future, it says, "you went all-in and people rebelled and it created this - this terrible future whereby people worship the villains instead because you overreached."

So that's what happens if he tries harder or takes off the restraints.

And then the final one is, what if he tries to retreat or hang back? Well, then the Justice Wars and everybody dies.

So it's showing him that no matter what he does, he's always going to wind back up in the same place - the dark. So ultimately, it's all going to come to failure. So there's no point.

Nrama: OK, but this is the Dark Multiverse. And you said that the Dark Multiverse is filled with worlds based on your own fears and hopes. So … these futures - are these actually worlds built off of his worst fears?

Snyder: Yes. They are. They're actual worlds.
*

The Damian part everyone when they think of the world of 666 always assume without any scrap of evidence that it's Damian's fault [note how no one ever blames the state of the world in Beyond on Terry] never once considering that this was the world he inherited from his father. A world made possible because Bruce goes around resuscitating mass murderers when nature selects them for elimination.
Because Batman doesn't tackle the causes of crime.

I believe Damian in lost is referring to 666 world and i like that this awareness that whatever Batman does it's still going to fail. The world is still going to be rubbish because his approach is rubbish. Batman at the end of the day is as effective as a bandaid that's lost most of it's stickiness

----------


## fanfan13

> Oh following up on AlcorDee's post a few pages back about the people questioning the legitimacy of and unfairly judging Damian's actions in TLC
> 
> Exhibit 2


Pfft.

Damian's is hated so much because it has aftermath, because it's Wally the fan-favorite, and because a lot more people read TLC.

----------


## fanfan13

@CPSparkles

about Batman's code and restraint... it refers to the "no killing" one right?

----------


## TheCape

Well i don't personally play the guilt game with Damian when it comes to the 666 future, because we really don't know the details. But i don't blame Terry because we know that the state of Gotham isn't really his fault, that future happened regardless of him, he didn't contributed to the war until he found Bruce's cave by accident, so that's a really odd comparison to make.

Also, that Trinity arc was boring, noting to do with thr discussion, just putting on there.

----------


## AlcorDee

This is so GREAT how bs Lazarus Contract reactions were when everyone else in the Batfam does it and no one flinches. And that's without even mentioning how Dick survived Forever Evil when much less than the entire timestream was at risk. Yet it's treated as Lex Luthor's great hero moment.

And heck, TBH I think it's pretty rubbish that DC keeps making up bad futures where Batman's decisions alone has directed the course to begin with. Like there aren't heck many dozens of superheroes running around. And even more supervillains and avarage criminals, shady government agencies, alien councils and etc. out to screw or save the world. I mean sure, Batman is Batman but he's not THAT great that he's the only thing standing between an ideal world and total damnation. Or the only one whose decisions have the sole power to cause one. I'm way sick of it to the point Worlds like Injustice or Kingdom Come are welcome distractions. 

Especially the not killing criminals thing why does no one ever blames to courts or cops or laws if it's such a great idea? Any avarage cop chould've "accidentally" pulled the trigger on Joker when Batman handed him to authorities because he looked like he was about to pull "something suspicious" out of his pocket. They would've probably been hauled a hero. Or any Arkham employee could've "misdiagnosed" his medication and considering the standards there, would've gotten away with a slap on the wrist and everyone patting their back. Or the court could've rejected the insanity plea the 20th time he came before them and transfer him over to a state that still has death penalty. There are so many systems at place to judge jury and execute people like Joker within the bounds of laws and oversight and it all falls on a lone vigilante without a superior officer or any kind of overseer or a license to kill. Batman is not THAT important. Why is he always the sole cause or sole savior of anything. Gah.

And hell yeah. While it was just a miniseries, Cass and Damian in Gates of Gotham were pretty great. I needed more.

----------


## TheCape

I wonder how Damian would treat Cassandra, now that his place in the family is secure and doesn't hsve tye same insecurities about being remplaced.

----------


## AlcorDee

Honestly, much of the hate is see for Damian's acts  TLC seems to come from same old Damian's haters looking for an excuse. Any excuse. Wally fans don't seem to care much or appreciate the extra focus and drama since it was unlikely anything permanent would come of it. What with Flash War being announced before anything could really happen to Wally, it doesn't look like anyone took the threat on his life seriously.

----------


## fanfan13

> I wonder how Damian would treat Cassandra, now that his place in the family is secure and doesn't hsve tye same insecurities about being remplaced.


I haven't read Gates of Gotham yet, did Damian feel threatened of his place in the family because of Cass?

----------


## TheCape

Very likely, as a Wally West fan i never cared much for what Damian did there. I remenber thinking most of the time "man, this story really sucked".

----------


## AlcorDee

Speaking of Wally, am I the only one who wants to see him interact with Damian in their civvies? No costumes no weapons no ninja moves public. I mean, come one. Isn't he Dick's best friend? Why do they never hang out so their Dick-Time's can overlap and Damian can be the adorably and annoyingly possessive baby bro with Bat-Glare(tm)?

----------


## fanfan13

> Honestly, much of the hate is see for Damian's acts  TLC seems to come from same old Damian's haters looking for an excuse. Any excuse. Wally fans don't seem to care much or appreciate the extra focus and drama since it was unlikely anything permanent would come of it. What with Flash War being announced before anything could really happen to Wally, it doesn't look like anyone took the threat on his life seriously.


Everyone has convinced me that Wally fans don't blame Damian in it but I still see angry fans calling out and bashing Damian due to what he did to Wally and complaining about getting away, are they really okay with it? Or are those angry fans troll or something?

----------


## TheCape

> I haven't read Gates of Gotham yet, did Damian feel threatened of his place in the family because of Cass?


Back in the Pre-Flashpoint universe, the reason of why Damian has so much trouble with Cass and Tim was because from his point of view, they were people that his father choose over him (Damian and Bruce hadn't really formed any kind of bond until the reboot happened), so because he was aware that he is difficult person to work with, others  would probably prefer those 2 as assistance than him, his solution was trying to prove constanly that he was better than then in the field, wich is why he insisted in trying to defuse that bomb in spite of just having 2 seconds before exploting and Cassandra had to pull him out of the place by force. At least that was my reading of the events, obviously, a lot has come since those days, so Damian doesn't feel the same now.

----------


## AlcorDee

> Everyone has convinced me that Wally fans don't blame Damian in it but I still see angry fans calling out and bashing Damian due to what he did to Wally and complaining about getting away, are they really okay with it? Or are those angry fans troll or something?


Same old trolls still bitching about Damian replacing Tim after half a decade. I hardly think they even really KNOW Wally or care for him. They just hate Damian. Always did and probably always will. I got used to it so meh.

----------


## dietrich

> I wonder how Damian would treat Cassandra, now that his place in the family is secure and doesn't hsve tye same insecurities about being remplaced.


Damian never had any insecurities about being replaced by Cass or anyone aside from Grayson jnr.

----------


## dietrich

> Same old trolls still bitching about Damian replacing Tim after half a decade. I hardly think they even really KNOW Wally or care for him. They just hate Damian. Always did and probably always will. I got used to it so meh.


It is the same same ones and stragglers at that people should know when they've lost but empty vessels can't help making a din
That's the best thing about Percy force feeding them Damian he's helping me troll them and I loves it.

Stuff it down their throats and rub it all over their faces there's nothing they can do about it.

----------


## TheCape

> I haven't read Gates of Gotham yet, did Damian feel threatened of his place in the family because of Cass?


In retrospective, it was less about being remplaced and more about being accepted.

----------


## dietrich

> Back in the Pre-Flashpoint universe, the reason of why Damian has so much trouble with Cass and Tim was because from his point of view, they were people that his father choose over him (Damian and Bruce hadn't really formed any kind of bond until the reboot happened), so because he was aware that he is difficult person to work with, others  would probably prefer those 2 as assistance than him, his solution was trying to prove constanly that he was better than then in the field, wich is why he insisted in trying to defuse that bomb in spite of just having 2 seconds before exploting and Cassandra had to pull him out of the place by force. At least that was my reading of the events, obviously, a lot has come since those days, so Damian doesn't feel the same now.


Source please. Tim he was in his place so Damian had to get rid of him the second he got the mantle I doubt Damian wasted a second thinking of Tim. Tim on the other hand was riddled with insecurities, jealously and suspicion.  Re Robin is jammed with evidence supporting that. 

Damian worried about living up to the mantle of Robin. Tim Drake isn't Robin. That Mantle is bigger than Tim. Damian was worried about living up to a legacy.

Tim calling himself Tim Drake Wayne, being suspicious of Damian even after he came on side, throwing the mother of all fits because Damian dared to call him by he's father name. He's real Name. That solo is nothing but son envy Tim if he were Bruce's son  and now that Tim isn't adopted anymore the wishful thinking cringe factor is magnified x10.

Cass Damian treated how he treats jason does that mean he thinks he will be replaced by Jason?

----------


## dietrich

> In retrospective, it was less about being remplaced and more about being accepted.


That's what I saw too. Damian wants acceptance.

----------


## dietrich

> Pfft.
> 
> Damian's is hated so much because it has aftermath, because it's Wally the fan-favorite, and because a lot more people read TLC.


1,You will be shocked that a lot of people lied TLC
2,He's death is temporary
3,Wally fans already knew DC's stance on Wally the black boy running around with his name is a huge giveaway. They know who is to blame.
Sure some look for a scapegoat but honestly I don't even see any of them hating on Damian or bringing it up. It pops up on TT threads always by the same few posters.

----------


## TheCape

@dietrich
It was a conversation beetwen Damian and Tim during Gate of Gotham (don't remenber the issue), when the former criticized the later for his willing to trust her, Tim responded with that and they stopped talking afterwards.

As for Tim, no shit man of course that he was insecure, part of his thing on the RR days was him undervalued his place in the family and his own life, he mostly got himself out that mindset after Yost run and recognized his mistakes in the last few months, but there still some obvious resentment toward Damian, he wasn't particurlary proud of that, so his solution was avoding him for the most part, althougth he try to mend things a bit during his croosover with the TT.

----------


## Assam

Regarding Gates of Gotham, some excellent analysis write-ups here regarding the relationships and interactions between Tim, Damian and Cass. Definitely worth reading. 

http://renaroo.tumblr.com/post/14017...een-damian-and

https://lookatthisdork.tumblr.com/po...damian-and-tim

----------


## adrikito

> Honestly, much of the hate is see for Damian's acts  TLC seems to come from same old Damian's haters looking for an excuse.


I think the same, Lazarus Contact created another excuse for old damian haters for continue with his hate against him... 

I don´t see Wally fans mentioning Damian in Titans appreciation as WALLY WEST WORST ENEMY(for example) or complains here against Damian of Wally fanbase... 

Many of these fans will be very angry for Wally West problem, but, I think that only the real damian haters are the people who want more hate against him..

----------


## TheCape

@Assam
I love the part when it said that Tim and Damian need a proper adult, because that is so true.

----------


## AlcorDee

I loved how Bruce and Dick don't count as proper adults.

----------


## fanfan13

> Same old trolls still bitching about Damian replacing Tim after half a decade. I hardly think they even really KNOW Wally or care for him. They just hate Damian. Always did and probably always will. I got used to it so meh.





> It is the same same ones and stragglers at that people should know when they've lost but empty vessels can't help making a din
> That's the best thing about Percy force feeding them Damian he's helping me troll them and I loves it.
> 
> Stuff it down their throats and rub it all over their faces there's nothing they can do about it.


So glad they are only trolls.




> 1,You will be shocked that a lot of people lied TLC
> 2,He's death is temporary
> 3,Wally fans already knew DC's stance on Wally the black boy running around with his name is a huge giveaway. They know who is to blame.
> Sure some look for a scapegoat but honestly I don't even see any of them hating on Damian or bringing it up. It pops up on TT threads always by the same few posters.


Source on point 1?
I'm genuinely curious.




> @dietrich
> It was a conversation beetwen Damian and Tim during Gate of Gotham (don't remenber the issue), when the former criticized the later for his willing to trust her, Tim responded with that and they stopped talking afterwards.
> 
> As for Tim, no shit man of course that he was insecure, part of his thing on the RR days was him undervalued his place in the family and his own life, he mostly got himself out that mindset after Yost run and recognized his mistakes in the last few months, but there still some obvious resentment toward Damian, he wasn't particurlary proud of that, so his solution was avoding him for the most part, althougth he try to mend things a bit during his croosover with the TT.


I really, really want this issue between Damian and Tim to be explored. They are like the "only time will fix their problem" kind of relationship.

----------


## Assam

> Source on point 1?
> I'm genuinely curious.


Back when it first came out, critics were giving it nothing but 9's and 10's, and people on social media were raving about how it was amazing and possibly the best story of the year.

----------


## fanfan13

> I really, really want this issue between Damian and Tim to be explored. They are like the "only time will fix their problem" kind of relationship.


...or reboot.

but that's lazy af.

----------


## TheCape

@AlcoorDee
I was half joking about it, i do count Dick and Bruce as proper adults, but boths sort of left then be, not  a failure for their part, but is kind of funny how they just went on with it (althougth Dick did his best to be the middle point beetween boths).

----------


## TheCape

> I really, really want this issue between Damian and Tim to be explored. They are like the "only time will fix their problem" kind of relationship.


Well currently, Tim doesn't really has a problem with Damian, after War of the Robins, he seemed to get over himself and see Damian as a brother (his last words to Bruce before his "death" left that clear), but i agreed that they could have some interestikg exploring ground beetween the 2 before the reboot.

----------


## fanfan13

> Back when it first came out, critics were giving it nothing but 9's and 10's, and people on social media were raving about how it was amazing and possibly the best story of the year.


Wow what a surprise! I wonder if they still give the same 9 out of 10 for that TT annual. I haven't yet checked the reviews for the whole TLC.

----------


## fanfan13

> Well currently, Tim doesn't really has a problem with Damian, after War of the Robins, he seemed to get over himself and see Damian as a brother (his last words to Bruce before his "death" left that clear), but i agreed that they could have some interestikg exploring ground beetween the 2 before the reboot.


I noticed that but I feel like... it's lacking something. 
I don't read Tec so what was his word to Bruce before his "death"?

----------


## TheCape

> I noticed that but I feel like... it's lacking something.*
> I don't read Tec so what was his word to Bruce before his "death"?


Tell to Alfred, Dick, Jason, Damian and some others, that he loves then and they meaned a lot for him.

----------


## AlcorDee

IIRC Tim also cried for him after Damian's death so I guess he isn't as ridiculous with a ten year old anymore. Even if said ten year old was an absolute menace to him. Still, I don't think either of them really TRIED with each other pre-boot besides fanning the flames.

----------


## fanfan13

> Tell to Alfred, Dick, Jason, Damian and some others, that he loves then and they meaned a lot for him.


Thanks!
Aww that's sweet  :Smile: 




> IIRC Tim also cried for him after Damian's death so I guess he isn't as ridiculous with a ten year old anymore. Even if said ten year old was an absolute menace to him. Still, I don't think either of them really TRIED with each other pre-boot besides fanning the flames.


reboot did the work fixing their relationship lol

----------


## dietrich

> IIRC Tim also cried for him after Damian's death so I guess he isn't as ridiculous with a ten year old anymore. Even if said ten year old was an absolute menace to him. Still, I don't think either of them really TRIED with each other pre-boot besides fanning the flames.


That issue was the point of no return in my dislike for Tim. The crocodile tears, the distorted fantasy Damian crying asking Tim to fight for them the kid's. go f*** yourself. then having the audacity to blame Dick for Damian's death.

I like their relationship as it is. Tim doing what ever he's doing whatever he's doing far away from Damian and far from any titles with Damian, Dick or Jason

I don't want Tim in any titles I pull. It's unlikely I'm gonna be returning to Tec  after Tynion's spectacular Timwank so I've lost Steph I'd rather not lose another.

A large part of Tim's base is cancerous and salty as hell so I don't want the two interacting let them be contained in  their own little part of the DCU. Thank you.

----------


## dietrich

TLC is pretty solid I changed my mind on second read. Reviews and social media points to fans liking it.

----------


## wafle

> I really, really want this issue between Damian and Tim to be explored. They are like the "only time will fix their problem" kind of relationship.


Me too, i have hope one day we'll get a Robin's comic book, where all the 5 robins team up and take down some old fashion bat villains, that could explore more the relationships.

----------


## dietrich

> @Assam
> I love the part when it said that Tim and Damian need a proper adult, because that is so true.


Tim needs to act his age and remember that victim blaming is wrong better yet Tim should ask the wiz for a heart.

Tim is a seasoned "Hero" a grown up who should have more empathy and understanding.
Damian is a 10 yr old condition abuse victim who only knows the world according to the LoA

----------


## Godlike13

LoL, Tim cried for him and every other child. TT Tim was hilarious. The delusional savior of children.

----------


## TheCape

> LoL, Tim cried for him and every other child. TT Tim was hilarious. The delusional savior of children.


Yeah, that was....wow and i thougth that things couln't get any lower with that. Is better to take that issue as a joke.

----------


## TheCape

> Tim needs to act his age and remember that victim blaming is wrong better yet Tim should ask the wiz for a heart.
> 
> Tim is a seasoned "Hero" a grown up who should have more empathy and understanding.
> Damian is a 10 yr old condition abuse victim who only knows the world according to the LoA


There's no doubt that Tim make mistakes with Damian, mostly, because he came in a time when he was in a pretty bad place mentally speaking and is pretty obvious that he doesn't feel proud of how he treated Damian, but he didn't really know how to fix things once he got himself out of his McEdgy Andersons phase (mostly), but i read it as him just not knowing what to do and see beyond Damian's surface and that time that he tried to kill him.

----------


## dietrich

> There's no doubt that Tim make mistakes with Damian, mostly, because he came in a time when he was in a pretty bad place mentally speaking and is pretty obvious that he doesn't feel proud of how he treated Damian, but he didn't really know how to fix things once he got himself out of his McEdgy Andersons phase (mostly), but i read it as him just not knowing what to do and see beyond Damian's surface and that time that he tried to kill him.


I would agree but nothing in his actions show this. In Gates of Gotham he blames Damian without knowing what went down. That's prejudice. In his mind he has judged Damian found him guilty and passed judgement. He expects the worst from him because he believes in his heart that Damian is evil. Others have tried to kill him and he forgave them even with out them walking the redemption path.

----------


## fanfan13

> TLC is pretty solid I changed my mind on second read. Reviews and social media points to fans liking it.


I had no problem with TLC until that certain scene in TT annual and the aftermaths of both TT and Titans.
I still think Damian stopping Wally's heart to stop Deathstroke's speedforce which he got from NuWally doesn't make sense. Unless Wally and NuWally are connected beyond their same name.

----------


## dietrich

> I had no problem with TLC until that certain scene in TT annual and the aftermaths of both TT and Titans.
> I still think Damian stopping Wally's heart to stop Deathstroke's speedforce which he got from NuWally doesn't make sense. Unless Wally and NuWally are connected beyond their same name.


Neither do most things in comics but we accept them because the writer tells us that's the solution. The aftermath is the thing with TLC it didn't have to turn out that way but it did and that pissed some fans off and rightly so. I would be pissed too if Damian was suddenly out of commission.

----------


## AlcorDee

Tim was in a pretty bad place when Damian fully entered Batfam so like, I do think taking a ten year old seriously was ridiculous. And taking any progeny of Bruce emotionally-constipated Wayne and Talia daughter-of-demon al Ghul at face value was dumb. But I don't Tim would've taken it as far as he did with a healthy mindset. Mostly, Damian was a safe target to lash out at. Not a weak or meek one. He didn't have the same emotional attachment to him as he did with rest of Batfam, so fear of losing him never stilled his tongue like it would with Dick or Alfred even though they had also disappointed him at the time. Damian was the symbol of all that changed and strong and bitchy enough that Tim wouldn't feel guilty about hurting him. He wasn't in any shape to acknowledge when he was actually being hurtful considering Damian wouldn't just show it either. I'd say it was convenient more than it was truly personal when he needed some way to lash out.

It's no wonder their relationship didn't deteriorate to that extreme in reboot I guess. I mean, preboot Tim was dealing with Steph's death and return and lying to him for Bruce, also losing his father, Kon, Bart and Bruce when their hostily peaked. After flashpoint he didn't even know Kon, Bart or Stephanie and his parents were both alive again. Bruce's death was mostly brushed under the rug so reboot!Tim wasn't under the same stressors that pushed him to deep end in dickbats era. Not to mention the whole he-was-never-Robin bullshit so there wouldn't have been a conflict with the mantle.

----------


## TheCape

> I would agree but nothing in his actions show this. In Gates of Gotham he blames Damian without knowing what went down. That's prejudice. In his mind he has judged Damian found him guilty and passed judgement. He expects the worst from him because he believes in his heart that Damian is evil. Others have tried to kill him and he forgave them even with out them walking the redemption path.


He was pissed with Damian there, because how he badmouthed Cassandra, his sister, he got under his skin with that . In his own series, it was obvious that he feel bad for Damian when he discovered the Hit List and how much affected him and during the croosover with TT on that time, he tried to reach him out and said that he didn't have to leave the team.

Also, when Bruce ask him about Damian, he mentioned that Dick did a great job with him, but refuse to talk about their relation, probably becaise he knew that he screwed up things.

----------


## fanfan13

> Tim was in a pretty bad place when Damian fully entered Batfam so like, I do think taking a ten year old seriously was ridiculous. And taking any progeny of Bruce emotionally-constipated Wayne and Talia daughter-of-demon al Ghul at face value was dumb. But I don't Tim would've taken it as far as he did with a healthy mindset. Mostly, Damian was a safe target to lash out at. Not a weak or meek one. He didn't have the same emotional attachment to him as he did with rest of Batfam, so fear of losing him never stilled his tongue like it would with Dick or Alfred even though they had also disappointed him at the time. Damian was the symbol of all that changed and strong and bitchy enough that Tim wouldn't feel guilty about hurting him. He wasn't in any shape to acknowledge when he was actually being hurtful considering Damian wouldn't just show it either. I'd say it was convenient more than it was truly personal when he needed some way to lash out.
> 
> It's no wonder their relationship didn't deteriorate to that extreme in reboot I guess. I mean, preboot Tim was dealing with Steph's death and return and lying to him for Bruce, also losing his father, Kon, Bart and Bruce when their hostily peaked. After flashpoint he didn't even know Kon, Bart or Stephanie and his parents were both alive again. Bruce's death was mostly brushed under the rug so reboot!Tim wasn't under the same stressors that pushed him to deep end in dickbats era. Not to mention the whole he-was-never-Robin bullshit so there wouldn't have been a conflict with the mantle.


Great meta!
And such a shame New 52 basically erased all of the roots of the issue between Tim and Damian.

----------


## Assam

> And such a shame New 52 basically erased all of the roots of the issue between Tim and Damian.


Basically did this to the relationships of most characters, both in the Batverse and out.  :Frown: 

Even with Rebirth, we're not even on the right track. Every major character is back in some capacity, the BatFamily currently the biggest its ever been (If you don't count Inc), but with so much history gone, and the writers not really caring about developing relationships, we're left with a big BatFamily full of great characters...some of whom probably don't know each other's names.

----------


## AlcorDee

> Great meta!
> And such a shame New 52 basically erased all of the roots of the issue between Tim and Damian.


Ya. I would've loved to see them work through their issues organically. Not to mention where Cass and Damian's relationship would go from GoG.

----------


## TheCape

tumblr_o76g8zJGKN1skf43ko5_r1_540.jpg
Transition

----------


## adrikito

> tumblr_o76g8zJGKN1skf43ko5_r1_540.jpg
> Transition


Is the 2nd image that you put of this... SOURCE? TUMBLR?

----------


## Fergus

Are we sure the Batman of Tomorrow isn't Damian? I don't read Tec  was there definite proof that Future what'shisface is hunting Jon?
After Superson's 10 fooled everyone I can't help thinking they might be doing the same with Supersons of Tomorrow

----------


## adrikito

Bat-brothers:

Screen Shot 546.jpg

----------


## Fergus

Supersons and Dads Superman 10 was a delight. DC should put out more comics like this that target adults and kids.

----------


## TheCape

> Is the 2nd image that you put of this... SOURCE? TUMBLR?


This is the post https://meara-eldestofthemall.tumblr...peter-v-nguyen

----------


## TheCape

> Are we sure the Batman of Tomorrow isn't Damian? I don't read Tec was there definite proof that Future what'shisface is hunting Jon?
> After Superson's 10 fooled everyone I can't help thinking they might be doing the same with Supersons of Tomorrow


Unless the solocits are downrigth lying, is not FutureDamian, but he still can appear. Also Tynion recommended to read that croosovers and "Tomorrow Titans" is a name used with the Geoff Johns run's future version.
Also, that scene with Damian and Jon was adorable.

----------


## TheCape

tumblr_n1frogBfzc1qh4dqzo1_540.jpg
tumblr_n1frogBfzc1qh4dqzo2_540.jpg
The last time that Tim and Damian worked together in TT was pretty good, Krul got a pretty good voice for Damian there. And a decent dynamic for boths characthers.

----------


## Godlike13

Nevermind.

----------


## fanfan13

www.pinterest.com.jpg

exactly.

----------


## fanfan13

> Unless the solocits are downrigth lying, is not FutureDamian, but he still can appear. Also Tynion recommended to read that croosovers and "Tomorrow Titans" is a name used with the Geoff Johns run's future version.
> Also, that scene with Damian and Jon was adorable.


can you give me the link about that 'recommendation'?

----------


## AlcorDee

I was unsure for the longest time too sonce DC likes to bait us. But Batman of Tomorrow calling in Kon, Bart and Cassie doesn't make sense unless it's Tim.

----------


## adrikito

> www.pinterest.com.jpg
> 
> exactly.


I would have chosen a different image... Unlike Maya the mother Talia killed him, she made happy the people who hate him..

----------


## AlcorDee

> www.pinterest.com.jpg
> 
> exactly.


RSoB Talia is so me.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Attachment 58033
> 
> exactly.


That is me

----------


## CPSparkles

> Are we sure the Batman of Tomorrow isn't Damian? I don't read Tec  was there definite proof that Future what'shisface is hunting Jon?
> After Superson's 10 fooled everyone I can't help thinking they might be doing the same with Supersons of Tomorrow


Pretty sure it's Tim but I'm still confused as to which Damian with the high collar. FutureTim's future is very different from Batman 666.
There are far too many futures arghhhhh!

----------


## TheCape

tumblr_nyodf8hIvO1raei3go2_540.jpg
"I was trapped in some sort of weird divorce allegory for a pretty overrated writter".

----------


## TheCape

> can you give me the link about that 'recommendation'?


Here
https://www.google.co.ve/amp/s/www.m...-superboy/amp/
I don't know why the link appears like that but it only allow me to copied in this way.

----------


## Fergus

> tumblr_nyodf8hIvO1raei3go2_540.jpg
> "I was trapped in some sort of weird divorce allegory for a pretty overrated writter".


I wouldn't call Morrison overrated at.

----------


## TheCape

> I wouldn't call Morrison overrated at.


Is an opinion, i think that a lot of the big names in the industry are overrated (Bendis, Johns, Waid, etc). Morrison itself has some good ideas but weird executions. I'm not a fan of his tendency to write a characther OCC, only to fit in his narrative (just ask people about his run on X-Men, and that's hardly the only offender).

----------


## Fergus

> Is an opinion, i think that a lot of the big names in the industry are overrated (Bendis, Johns, Waid, etc). Morrison itself has some good ideas but weird executions. I'm not a fan of his tendency to write a characther OCC, only to fit in his narrative (just ask people about his run on X-Men, and that's hardly the only offender).


By that logic then every writer is overrated. Morrison's accomplishments back up his reputation as does the respect bestowed on him by his peers

----------


## TheCape

> By that logic then every writer is overrated. Morrison's accomplishments back up his reputation as does the respect bestowed on him by his peers


I would discuss with you a bit more of why i dissagreed, but frankly i don't have the energy or time rigth now and this could easily get into some bad places. So i'm just going to said that i respect him as a writter and like some of his work, but he has more flaws than people realized and i won't said more.

----------


## dietrich

Batman and Robin

----------


## dietrich

Posts from Gleason





I love that he loves drawing him

----------


## AlcorDee

I adore Morrison's work with Dick and Damian but he did heck Talia up willy nilly considering her loyalty to blood was her hugest flaw for decades. Then again, Death and the Maidens is what truly built that slipperly slope so we can all blame Nyssa.

Tho like, I'm not forgiving all the crap they pulled with Talia anytime soon but no writer is perfect in every aspect.  I half worship Tomasi and Gleason whenever they handle Damian together but their tendency to downplay Dick's importance in Damian's life did NOT amuse me. Tho I partly blame that one on reboot since they couldn't make up their minds about batfams shared past for the longest time. And they still keep changing stuff around. Writers couldn't be sure what exactly they were working with Dick and Damian. Damian's relationship with Bruce, in comparison, was more of a blank slate so there was more room for creative freedom. As soon as Batman inc. dropped the mic on the depth of their bond(while killing Damian) most other rebooted titles followed along.

I can't find a similar excuse for Talia's treatment. She would've been better off absent the whole time... But then many of Morrison's plots wouldn't have happened. So ya. She was a wantonly twisted, unrecognizable plot device. I think even Morrison himself realized he hecked up by the end considering how he hastily tried to brush the whole rape plot off. Too little too late but eh, Dick and Damian were the best so I can't seem to be able to stay mad.

That said, I loved the Nightwing episode of B&R II holy shite Dick would murder for Damian. It was only a simulation but how much he must've wanted to have done it for real is like, hoooley shite.

Still forever salty I never got to see epic Dickbats vs. Broose custody battle. I'd totally dig it if Morrison came back for that lost episode if nothing else.

----------


## Godlike13

Morrison turned Talia into one of the most competent and dangerous forces Batman has ever seen. Morrison’s Talia was amazing. Horrible, but amazing.

----------


## dietrich

Batman Inc is very dear to me. Damian's death was his finest moment and the drama between Bruce and Talia was beautiful and tragic to read.
I loved Talia in Inc she was a badass mutha.

Talia proved that she was more than Batman's equal. On par with Ra's.

----------


## AlcorDee

I honestly could've done without that kind of amazing considering it ended in her killing her own son. On the other hand, it had so much impact BECAUSE she went far enough to kill her own son and resulted in even more delicious character development.

I suppose it comes down to whether it was worth it or not. While I will never like what a plot device Talia became for them, for me it was still totally worth it. There isn't a single Damian story from Morrison that I could give up to salvage Talia. I guess I'm a sucker for drama.

Besides, I'd take Morrison's competent one dimensional evil Talia over King's flopping racial stereotype any day.

----------


## adrikito

> Posts from Gleason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that he loves drawing him


For that I like Gleason..

----------


## adrikito

> Pretty sure it's Tim but I'm still confused as to which Damian with the high collar. FutureTim's future is very different from Batman 666.
> There are far too many futures arghhhhh!


I think that this is the SAME FUTURE... You said that this appeared in SS.. And Tomorrow Tim thinks that he killed Damian Wayne, but he is inmortal and he needs some weeks(for say something) to regenerate all his body..

Maybe in this Future, the Tomorrow Titans are starting to try to control the world... I think that they mentioned that they can´t invade the Superman fortress, no? Maybe Tomorrow Superman(aka superboy now) death was something recent.. And after this, the tomorrow titans plans started..

But I think that Steph was hiding of Tim during years(for this damian resurrection is something strange, Tim plans existed during years?), but I remember that she mentioned the JL... Tim and this JL must have been in opposite sides for protect her..

----------


## dietrich

> I honestly could've done without that kind of amazing considering it ended in her killing her own son. On the other hand, it had so much impact BECAUSE she went far enough to kill her own son and resulted in even more delicious character development.
> 
> I suppose it comes down to whether it was worth it or not. While I will never like what a plot device Talia became for them, for me it was still totally worth it. There isn't a single Damian story from Morrison that I could give up to salvage Talia. I guess I'm a sucker for drama.
> 
> Besides, I'd take Morrison's competent one dimensional evil Talia over King's flopping racial stereotype any day.


It's u fortunate that it had to be Damian but also a good thing that it was Damian. That arc made them outstanding. Damian for being strong enough to over come that, to survive that growing up Talia for the willingness to go that far and Bruce for showing just how clueless and how little h knows his son by doubting him. Damian came out of this better than both his parents.
A true hero. Other robins have died but no 10 year old went out like Damian a victim of his parents war.

I'm sort of sad that they are calling it a madness because no other female villain has been that badass. Mother for all her hype was a bust.
I'm not too happy with how King handled her but I was under no illusions why she was  included. Cheap thrill for shippers same as all the others King pans on dragging in his tale.

Even with that he didn't drag her too much [aside from the orgy scene].
That Do you have a sword line got me loving her again after TT made her a soggy daddy's pun once again.

----------


## dietrich

> Maybe is the SAME FUTURE... You said that this appeared in SS.. And Tomorrow Tim thinks that he killed Damian Wayne, but he is inmortal and he needs some weeks(for say something) to regenerate all his body..
> 
> Maybe in this Future, the Tomorrow Titans are starting to try to control the world... I think that they mentioned that they can´t invade the Superman fortress, no? Maybe Tomorrow Superman(aka superboy now) death was something recent..


The future Tim talked about sounds different from the one we saw in 666. Damian's reasons for taking up the mantle were different.
Chances are Tynion tried to graft Tim onto a story that he wasn't originally a part of but botched it.

----------


## AlcorDee

> It's u fortunate that it had to be Damian but also a good thing that it was Damian. That arc made them outstanding. Damian for being strong enough to over come that, to survive that growing up Talia for the willingness to go that far and Bruce for showing just how clueless and how little h knows his son by doubting him. Damian came out of this better than both his parents.
> A true hero. Other robins have died but no 10 year old went out like Damian a victim of his parents war.
> 
> I'm sort of sad that they are calling it a madness because no other female villain has been that badass. Mother for all her hype was a bust.
> I'm not too happy with how King handled her but I was under no illusions why she was  included. Cheap thrill for shippers same as all the others King pans on dragging in his tale.
> 
> Even with that he didn't drag her too much [aside from the orgy scene].
> That Do you have a sword line got me loving her again after TT made her a soggy daddy's pun once again.


Well, anything between Death and the Maidens and RSoB is technically madness for Talia because of the pit exposure but she didn't handle it breaking things and lashing out like a lunatic. She was smart, calculative and cold as ice and that alone is pretty impressive in my books.
I probably could've liked it if Morrison had fleshed her motivations out beyond a posthumous pissing contest tho.

And can I just say I love how chill Damian acts about his death(s) in casual conversation even tho we know he has nightmares from his solo? Like, the other Robins were already teenagers by the time Batfam had it's first true causalty. But Damian grew up with this shit and death is something of a running gag for him by now the way it is to many readers even if it's still traumatic. Kids these days huh? He doesn't make any drama about it except his very justified beef with Talia. Which he handled maturely with much more grace than people thrice his age could be capable of.

I will not even start with Talia's TT cameo what the HELL was that instead of going up to Ra's and punching him in the teeth or something more creative. I'll flip if she ever becomes anyone's minion again. It's bad enough that King dragged Poison Ivy of all people into Joker and Riddler's ego war. Totally voting for background LoA civil war for next Robin solo.

----------


## Barbatos666

Ivy atleast was given a reason for being in that war, Deathstroke,Two-Face and Freeze looked like jackasses especially the former 2 for wearing those Riddler bands.

----------


## AlcorDee

It's like King gets out of bed every time like "Which character shall I defile in the name of my ship and wangsty self indulgent retcons today?" and he decided "all of them" when he wrote War of Jokes and Riddles.

----------


## adrikito

> The future Tim talked about sounds different from the one we saw in 666. Damian's reasons for taking up the mantle were different.
> Chances are Tynion tried to graft Tim onto a story that he wasn't originally a part of but botched it.


....I only know that the villains of the next saga of SS are the Titans of Tomorrow... Maybe you are right and this Damian of Tomorrow is for one future saga..

----------


## dietrich

> It's like King gets out of bed every time like "Which character shall I defile in the name of my ship and wangsty self indulgent retcons today?" and he decided "all of them" when he wrote War of Jokes and Riddles.


Rebirth hasn't favoured the batvese. Every other verse in DC improved the Bat verse outside of Nightwing stumbled now I'm even worrying about the future of that with this new signing.
We've got King's cheap thrills drama [which has had a few great episodes] and Tynion's 90's reruns. Fitting that the one solid Batman focused title isn't coming from the bat office. They need to get their act together in the mean time I'm gonna read Deathstroke.

----------


## dietrich

> ....I only know that the villains of the next saga of SS are the Titans of Tomorrow... Maybe you are right and this Damian of Tomorrow is for one future saga..


I do think that Tim is the Batman of Tomorrow mentioned in SS of Tomorrow but I don't think his future is the 666 future. I believe that the Titans of Tomorrow future is different from 666

----------


## adrikito

> I do think that Tim is the Batman of Tomorrow mentioned in SS of Tomorrow but I don't think his future is the 666 future. I believe that the Titans of Tomorrow future is different from 666


Now I think that we are seeing Two different timelines... 

-Bat-Damian is for a future saga of SS...
-SS of Tomorrow will be the next saga will be Titans of Tomorrow.(damian is here death)

----------


## blitzwolf215

From the February Solicitations

SUPER SONS #13

Written by Peter J. Tomasi, art by Carlo Barberi, cover by Giuseppe Camuncoli, variant cover by Dustin Nguyen.

"Mother's Day" part one! Talia al Ghul returns for her son Damian, whom she trained from birth to be an assassin. With the evil in Robin's past finally revealed to Superboy, it might be too much for the Sons' partnership to survive...especially when the boys find out her next victim is one of the most important people in their lives!Â

32 pages, $3.99, in stores on Feb. 21. 

Looks like Jon will find out about Damian's past soon. Wonder how this will go down.

----------


## TheCape

> Wonder how this will go down.


Jon would give Damian a hug.

----------


## AlcorDee

One of the most important people in THEIR lives who who who? Maya and Jon didn't bond to that extent yet. Nor did Damian and Kathy. And rest of Jon's social circle is his parents and he met Titans once. Is it a new character? Is it one of the parents? Superdad? Batmom? Lois is totally Batmom shush she wore the hellbat suit better than Batman.

----------


## TheCape

Nevermind.

----------


## blitzwolf215

> Jon would give Damian a hug.


Lol, yeah I can see that. With the way the boys relationship with each other has been progressing, as well as the hints we have gotten for the Super Sons of Tomorrow, I think the cross over arc is gonna be that arc that solidifies their friendship. And with that, I don't see the next arc automatically destroying that at all. If anything this is gonna just be Jon learning more about Damian's past and him dealing with Jon knowing about it, or maybe just slight drama about that fact Damian used to kill and be an assassin. Of course that all depends on how Super Sons of Tomorrow actually plays out so I could be completely off base.




> One of the most important people in THEIR lives who who who? Maya and Jon didn't bond to that extent yet. Nor did Damian and Kathy. And rest of Jon's social circle is his parents and he met Titans once. Is it a new character? Is it one of the parents? Superdad? Batmom? Lois is totally Batmom shush she wore the hellbat suit better than Batman.


With the fact that it's someone that they both care about and the fact that it's called Mother's Day, I'm gonna guess Lois. There aren't a lot of people that they both know that overlap. I don't see Talia coming after Bruce or Alfred. Superman is a strong possibility, but again, the whole Mother's Day thing.

----------


## AlcorDee

I know the turkey is called Jerry but did Damian ever name that whale he adopted in Li'l Gotham?

----------


## adrikito

*TEEN TITANS #17* 

Written by Benjamin Percy, art by Allison Borges, cover by Dan Mora, variant cover by Chad Hardin.

"The Following" part two! When Robin's murder investigation casts suspicion on Beast Boy's new employer, Nevrland, Beast Boy finds himself the odd man out on the Teen Titans. Caught between his best friends and his new purpose in life, Beast Boy sets out to prove that Nevrland is completely aboveboard...but what he finds will lead Beast Boy down a dangerous path!

*BATMAN/TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES II #4*  (I saw Damian in the cover)

Written by James Tynion IV, art and cover by Freddie E. Williams II, variant cover by Kevin Eastman.

With Bane, Bebop, Rocksteady and the entire Foot Clan pumped up on Venom, the odds are severely stacked against Batman and the Turtles. All looks lost until Master Splinter steps in -- only to fall victim to the treacherous Bane! The heroes on the half-shell live to fight another day, but at what cost? Donnie thinks he has a plan for victory, but Batman warns against iT..

----------


## fanfan13

> From the February Solicitations
> 
> SUPER SONS #13
> 
> Written by Peter J. Tomasi, art by Carlo Barberi, cover by Giuseppe Camuncoli, variant cover by Dustin Nguyen.
> 
> "Mother's Day" part one! Talia al Ghul returns for her son Damian, whom she trained from birth to be an assassin. With the evil in Robin's past finally revealed to Superboy, it might be too much for the Sons' partnership to survive...especially when the boys find out her next victim is one of the most important people in their lives!Â
> 
> 32 pages, $3.99, in stores on Feb. 21. 
> ...




So excited for Talia in Super Sons and I definitely want to know how would Jon react to knowing Damian's dark past :>

----------


## fanfan13

> *TEEN TITANS #17* 
> 
> Written by Benjamin Percy, art by Allison Borges, cover by Dan Mora, variant cover by Chad Hardin.
> 
> "The Following" part two! When Robin's murder investigation casts suspicion on Beast Boy's new employer, Nevrland, Beast Boy finds himself the odd man out on the Teen Titans. Caught between his best friends and his new purpose in life, Beast Boy sets out to prove that Nevrland is completely aboveboard...but what he finds will lead Beast Boy down a dangerous path!


Oh wow BB is finally odd one here lol

----------


## Barbatos666

What about The Shadow/Batman 5 solicit.

----------


## fanfan13

> What about The Shadow/Batman 5 solicit.


there's no solicit for The Shadow/Batman if I look at Newsrama.

----------


## fanfan13

> 


Jon: Oh noooo, Damian!!!
Talia: Now what are you going to do, Superboy? *grins*
Damian: >TT< (Not this shit again.)

----------


## adrikito

*
TT.*.. As many mentioned the BB saga... Before rebirth I would have been interested, not now.
*
SS*... I don´t like that smile in Talia face, with one sword under Damian head..  :Mad: 

Fortunatelly Batman and Robin are in MUTANT NINJA TURLES... And they will be too in Shadow of Dynamite..

----------


## Barbatos666

> there's no solicit for The Shadow/Batman if I look at Newsrama.


Its published by Dynamite so you wont find it on DCs solicitations.

----------


## dietrich

> From the February Solicitations
> 
> SUPER SONS #13
> 
> Written by Peter J. Tomasi, art by Carlo Barberi, cover by Giuseppe Camuncoli, variant cover by Dustin Nguyen.
> 
> "Mother's Day" part one! Talia al Ghul returns for her son Damian, whom she trained from birth to be an assassin. With the evil in Robin's past finally revealed to Superboy, it might be too much for the Sons' partnership to survive...especially when the boys find out her next victim is one of the most important people in their lives!Â
> 
> 32 pages, $3.99, in stores on Feb. 21. 
> ...


I'm guessing Jon cools down and goes easier in Damian once he finds out that Damian childhood was an actually nightmare where you are forced to brutally kill people. I mean while Jon was surrounded with love and kisses, scraping knees and doing whatever farm kids do Damian was enduring the worst things imaginable.

Remember when we got to see his nightmare's? Men those were horrific.

----------


## dietrich

> Its published by Dynamite so you wont find it on DCs solicitations.


i really hope folks give that title a lot of love just for Orlando including Robin where Synder refused. Also the book is shaping up to be a great read.

----------


## dietrich

> So excited for Talia in Super Sons and I definitely want to know how would Jon react to knowing Damian's dark past :>


Now hand over BatCow or Beloved gets it

----------


## dietrich

> I know the turkey is called Jerry but did Damian ever name that whale he adopted in Li'l Gotham?


Jeez I forgot about the whale. The Wayne's have a disease. Collecting and hoarding sentient beings. Bruce collects orphans Damian collects animals and father figures  :Smile:

----------


## fanfan13

> Its published by Dynamite so you wont find it on DCs solicitations.


lol I forgot about that :3

----------


## fanfan13

> Jeez I forgot about the whale. The Wayne's have a disease. Collecting and hoarding sentient beings. Bruce collects orphans *Damian collects animals and father figures*


This is a tumblr thing right now

----------


## Batman Begins 2005

Super Sons #10 was awesome. Best issue from the series so far and the book I'm most eager to read.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## fanfan13

> Super Sons #10 was awesome. Best issue from the series so far and the book I'm most eager to read.


Right after I finished reading the issue I thought so too! Best issue of the book so far!
And I'm so excited for SSoT crossover and Talia arc next!

----------


## dietrich

All art posts from preciousthingsareprecious

----------


## fanfan13

> 


Liking the uniform design.
Btw, private schools in the US have uniforms? If they do then I really want to see Damian and Jon in school uniform  :Smile:

----------


## adrikito

> 


good image.

----------


## dietrich

> Super Sons #10 was awesome. Best issue from the series so far and the book I'm most eager to read.


I wish it wasn't a monthly. It is easily the best title in rebirth. I smile every time i read the series.

----------


## dietrich

> good image.


Thanks mate.

----------


## dietrich

> Liking the uniform design.
> Btw, private schools in the US have uniforms? If they do then I really want to see Damian and Jon in school uniform


I think they do but I'm going by the media since I'm in Europe

----------


## Fergus

> From the February Solicitations
> 
> SUPER SONS #13
> 
> Written by Peter J. Tomasi, art by Carlo Barberi, cover by Giuseppe Camuncoli, variant cover by Dustin Nguyen.
> 
> "Mother's Day" part one! Talia al Ghul returns for her son Damian, whom she trained from birth to be an assassin. With the evil in Robin's past finally revealed to Superboy, it might be too much for the Sons' partnership to survive...especially when the boys find out her next victim is one of the most important people in their lives!Â
> 
> 32 pages, $3.99, in stores on Feb. 21. 
> ...


I think he will gain a new found respect for Damian and the work they do. He'll understand the gravity and seriousness of what they do. Not too much though because his sunny disposition, childish excitement and optimistic approach is vital to balance Damian's seriousness and gloomy pragmatism

----------


## dietrich

> One of the most important people in THEIR lives who who who? Maya and Jon didn't bond to that extent yet. Nor did Damian and Kathy. And rest of Jon's social circle is his parents and he met Titans once. Is it a new character? Is it one of the parents? Superdad? Batmom? Lois is totally Batmom shush she wore the hellbat suit better than Batman.


I would very upset with Tomasi if it's Lois. Why the hell would it be? Lois might be important to Jon but she means nothing to Damian. Alfred or Maya are the only logical choices. Maya means a lot more to Jon than Lois means to Damian.

If it's Lois then Tomasi is just trying to force a Lois and Talia confrontation.

----------


## CPSparkles

Best Bros

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## dietrich

Decisions

----------


## dietrich

> 


This is very cute

----------


## TheCape

> Decisions


Isn't this spoilers for the next batfamily croosover :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## adrikito

> I would very upset with Tomasi if it's Lois. Why the hell would it be? Lois might be important to Jon but she means nothing to Damian. Alfred or Maya are the only logical choices. *Maya means a lot more to Jon than Lois means to Damian.
> *
> If it's Lois then Tomasi is just trying to force a Lois and Talia confrontation.


The blonde girl of Superman comic = Impossible (ridiculous)
Lois Lane = *She means something for Damian? No.. Damian should live FIRST in Superman house for this..*
Maya Ducard = * She fits.. But... She will appear here?*  :Frown:  I think that SS team mentioned her one time but... Maybe I am wrong..


MOTHER DAY? That special person will be Lois(even if she is only important for superboy) she can´t be out because they are putting Talia, one of the worst mothers of the universe.. and because is this comic..

----------


## adrikito

> decisions


This is King batman consecuences, Damian prefer Grayson again..


*THE NEXT USER WILL MAKE THE 8000TH POST OF DAMIAN WAYNE APPRECIATION..*

----------


## dietrich

> This is King batman consecuences, Damian prefer Grayson again..
> 
> 
> *THE NEXT USER WILL MAKE THE 8000TH POST OF DAMIAN WAYNE APPRECIATION..*


Because Grayson is BETTER. Tomasi's Bruce can't keep fighting that corner. Bruce has always been shitty on and off.

----------


## adrikito

WHO IS HITGIRL? 

I saw recently images(fanarts) of her(I know that she can´t be DC character) with Damian..  :Confused:   :Confused:  I remembered that name because I saw that name in newsarama now..

----------


## Barbatos666

A silly Mark Millar character.

----------


## wafle

> WHO IS HITGIRL? 
> 
> I saw recently images(fanarts) of her(I know that she can´t be DC character) with Damian..   I remembered that name because I saw that name in newsarama now..


Hitgirl is Disney's i mean marvel's... from a elseworld where it's more realistic and a stupid teen becomes a hero "Kick-ass" (they made a movie of it, first one is pretty good, second one sucks.)

----------


## fanfan13

> I would very upset with Tomasi if it's Lois. Why the hell would it be? Lois might be important to Jon *but she means nothing to Damian*. Alfred or Maya are the only logical choices. Maya means a lot more to Jon than Lois means to Damian.
> 
> If it's Lois then Tomasi is just trying to force a Lois and Talia confrontation.


Sorry I have to disagree with this. She doesn't mean _nothing_ to Damian, he respects her. In one issue of Super Sons Damian almost said the reason why he trained Jon was because it was "implied" by Jon's mother. There's a degree of respect there.

Solicit can be exaggerating (just like back then Duke and Hal were called Batman's closest allies) but as the title is called "Mother's Day", I don't mind if it's Lois. First, as much as I want Damian to interact more with his father, I want Lois to be involved more especially in her son's book because compared to Clark, Lois is lacking panel time in Super Sons. It's a good opportunity for Damian to grow a relationship beyond respect there with Lois and vice versa. Second, I like Lois as a character and I wonder what will happen if Lois meets Talia and what will Lois think about Talia and vice versa. I remember back then Lois is included in my list of the people I want to appear and have an arc in Super Sons back then.

Maya may have a chance to appear too, because Gleason said she will appear next year (2018) so probably she will appear along with Talia. Or she will have her own arc after this perhaps.

----------


## Fergus

> Sorry I have to disagree with this. She doesn't mean _nothing_ to Damian, he respects her. In one issue of Super Sons Damian almost said the reason why he trained Jon was because it was "implied" by Jon's mother. There's a degree of respect there.
> 
> Solicit can be exaggerating (just like back then Duke and Hal were called Batman's closest allies) but as the title is called "Mother's Day", I don't mind if it's Lois. First, as much as I want Damian to interact more with his father, I want Lois to be involved more especially in her son's book because compared to Clark, Lois is lacking panel time in Super Sons. It's a good opportunity for Damian to grow a relationship beyond respect there with Lois and vice versa. Second, I like Lois as a character and I wonder what will happen if Lois meets Talia and what will Lois think about Talia and vice versa. I remember back then Lois is included in my list of the people I want to appear and have an arc in Super Sons back then.
> 
> Maya may have a chance to appear too, because Gleason said she will appear next year (2018) so probably she will appear along with Talia. Or she will have her own arc after this perhaps.


Respect doesn't mean that a person is dear to you, Damian doesn't have that sort of connection with Lois.Nowhere anywhere has that been established.

I would mind if its Lois because it will be another case of a writer misrepresenting a smaller character for a more popular one. King did that to Talia Tomasi doesn't have to. Talia has no reason to target Lois. It's lazy writing similar to everyone who writes Damian grows up to be bad. 

Lois isn't raising Damian or keeping Damian from Talia. She has zero stake in anything to do with Damian and Talia. Alfred makes more sense or Nightwing. They are as close to a mum as Damian has not Lois.

----------


## fanfan13

> Respect doesn't mean that a person is dear to you, Damian doesn't have that sort of connection with Lois.Nowhere anywhere has that been established.
> 
> I would mind if its Lois because it will be another case of a writer misrepresenting a smaller character for a more popular one. King did that to Talia Tomasi doesn't have to. Talia has no reason to target Lois. It's lazy writing similar to everyone who writes Damian grows up to be bad. 
> 
> Lois isn't raising Damian or keeping Damian from Talia. She has zero stake in anything to do with Damian and Talia. Alfred makes more sense or Nightwing. They are as close to a mum as Damian has not Lois.


You're right respect doesn't automatically mean that person is dear but it is still something than _nothing_. I argued with that specific part there.

My first option is Maya because both boys have interacted to a degree with her, especially to Damian because she is a dear and considered his big sister. But the title explicitly says "mother" which means it's a mother figure. Alfred and Nightwing don't make sense as I don't think Alfred means something more to Jon than Damian's caretaker/butler in the manor and Jon hasn't met Nightwing (yet). Lois is a possible choice because even though Damian most likely thinks of her as merely Jon's mother (just like Alfred is to Jon) but there is panel that indicates he has a respect for her.

Or Mother's day can only refer to Talia so Maya has a possible chance to be the target as well.

Or solicits are exaggerating like it did often.

But as you said so far Talia doesn't have a reason to target Lois. Honestly I don't think she has any solid reason to target _anyone_ really, unless just to attract the boys' attention or something if it is Maya, or perhaps to test Jon if he's worthy to be Damian's long time partner if it is Lois (although I don't think Lois just lets herself being targeted, maybe she and Talia joins force and playing pretend? lol). No idea. I don't know what Tomasi's planning and I am excited to know.

----------


## fanfan13

I've read Teen Titans #14 and... I'm so surprised this issue actually ended in a NICE way and I felt good inside after I finished reading the issue. In fact I did laugh at some parts in it LOL

*spoilers:*
Seriously, I like this issue. The Teen Titans work together as a real team to save the city from a big tsunami (well I think it is). Even in the end, Kid Flash finally joined the Titans to save Dami and Emi. 
Kid Flash thought Emi is Dami's girlfriend lol (he obviously didn't know better) and...
Damian: ">TT<"
Emiko: "I'm not his girlfriend!"

Turned out it's only a trap and Onomatopoeia actually wanted to get Emiko in open area to target her. She got hurt in her arm and Damian was like quickly went towards the enemy and to fix whatever issues they have, Kid Flash also went to help Dami with his speed and together they beat Onomatopoeia.

Then Damian and Kid Flash have their own moment and I think it's good enough. I liked it.
None literally apologized but Wally gave him a flash disk containing Deathstroke data as an apology instead and Damian also said that he will be a better person, just like Wally and the rest of the team need to be.
It's a truce between them. A happy ending one that is.

But the scenes after that had me screaming so much:

As a thank you, EMIKO KISSED DAMIAN ON THE CHEEK! AND DAMIAN BLUSHED! OMG!
(I remember he also blushed when the girl from Yggardis planet hugged him)
And the team teased him for it lol.

Buutttt... turned out that the Teen Titans are being watched by someone... in the cave.
Who is it?

*drum rolls*

TIM! The Red Robin Timothy Drake!

Alfred wonders when Tim will tell the Teen Titans that he's come back alive.

This is a fine issue. Maybe could be better but I'm satisfied enough with the outcome. This is Teen Titans after all and I shouldn't expect more.
My problem is probably as soon as Kid Flash is back, it seems to me that Beast Boy is suddenly getting friendly again towards Damian. But he will get his own arc in February that will further explore him anyway.
*end of spoilers*

Idk but looks like the Batman of Tomorrow is indeed Tim. Maybe.

----------


## Fergus

> I've read Teen Titans #14 and... I'm so surprised this issue actually ended in a NICE way and I felt good inside after I finished reading the issue. In fact I did laugh at some parts in it LOL
> 
> *spoilers:*
> Seriously, I like this issue. The Teen Titans work together as a real team to save the city from a big tsunami (well I think it is). Even in the end, Kid Flash finally joined the Titans to save Dami and Emi. 
> Kid Flash thought Emi is Dami's girlfriend lol (he obviously didn't know better) and...
> Damian: ">TT<"
> Emiko: "I'm not his girlfriend!"
> 
> Turned out it's only a trap and Onomatopoeia actually wanted to get Emiko in open area to target her. She got hurt in her arm and Damian was like quickly went towards the enemy and to fix whatever issues they have, Kid Flash also went to help Dami with his speed and together they beat Onomatopoeia.
> ...


*spoilers:*
Well it's not surprising that Gar is being nicer to Damian now that Wally is back. Last issue we found out the selfish ugly reason why he's been bullying the child. Boredom. It's not that he has any real issues with Damian or any of his actions outside of rightfully firing his goof partner.

He might be getting his own arc but Beast Boy is completely ruined for me. I can't even watch TTGO without disliking him. We don't even watch TT at all after the issue where he said he used Robin's toothbrush too clean the loo. My son won't us and he doesn't even like Robin that much it just disgusted him so much. Percy ruined him. 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## fanfan13

> *spoilers:*
> Well it's not surprising that Gar is being nicer to Damian now that Wally is back. Last issue we found out the selfish ugly reason why he's been bullying the child. Boredom. It's not that he has any real issues with Damian or any of his actions outside of rightfully firing his goof partner.
> 
> He might be getting his own arc but Beast Boy is completely ruined for me. I can't even watch TTGO without disliking him. We don't even watch TT at all after the issue where he said he used Robin's toothbrush too clean the loo. My son won't us and he doesn't even like Robin that much it just disgusted him so much. Percy ruined him. 
> *end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
eh your son was disgusted by Robin or Beast Boy?
yeah, that scene put me off too but I don't hate Beast Boy, 'indifferent' maybe is the right word. Well, tbh I'm not really certain what I feel towards Percy's Beast Boy but I'm still looking forward to his arc anyway.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Fergus

> *spoilers:*
> eh your son was disgusted by Robin or Beast Boy?
> yeah, that scene put me off too but I don't hate Beast Boy, 'indifferent' maybe is the right word. Well, tbh I'm not really certain what I feel towards Percy's Beast Boy but I'm still looking forward to his arc anyway.
> *end of spoilers*


By Beast Boy. 
I know this isn't 100% a true representation but I'm struggling to separate my feelings for this BB and the original. Even the shot f him in the up coming Nightwing New Order is offputting when it would normally be a draw.

----------


## fanfan13

> By Beast Boy. 
> I know this isn't 100% a true representation but I'm struggling to separate my feelings for this BB and the original. Even the shot f him in the up coming Nightwing New Order is offputting when it would normally be a draw.


You know what, after I read TT#14, I can say I like Kid Flash much better than Beast Boy.

----------


## dietrich

*spoilers:*
I love me some Benjamin Percy so we went from Robin must apologise to KF making amends. Emi is too cool for this group. Damian's too cool for this team.
This was good happy Damian didn't apologise he has no reason to. 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## dietrich

This is cute
0yongyong0

----------


## adrikito

> *spoilers:*
> Well it's not surprising that Gar is being nicer to Damian now that Wally is back. Last issue we found out the selfish ugly reason why he's been bullying the child. Boredom. It's not that he has any real issues with Damian or any of his actions outside of rightfully firing his goof partner.
> 
> He might be getting his own arc but Beast Boy is completely ruined for me. I can't even watch TTGO without disliking him. We don't even watch TT at all after the issue where he said he used Robin's toothbrush too clean the loo. My son won't us and he doesn't even like Robin that much it just disgusted him so much. Percy ruined him. 
> *end of spoilers*


What? Only for that reason? However, I remember that he was joking when Damian was playing one videogame.. with a journalist in the tower. However, for know that doesn´t encorauge me for see his saga.. FOR NOW..

----------


## dietrich

Damian

----------


## fanfan13

> *spoilers:*
> I love me some Benjamin Percy so we went from Robin must apologise to KF making amends. Emi is too cool for this group. Damian's too cool for this team.
> This was good happy Damian didn't apologise he has no reason to. 
> *end of spoilers*


Right? I love how it turned out. 

*spoilers:*
In fact I do feel Kid Flash was the one apologizing with the flashdisk.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## dietrich

> Right? I love how it turned out. 
> 
> *spoilers:*
> In fact I do feel Kid Flash was the one apologizing with the flashdisk.
> *end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
That's my take away too and that kiss. Bless the little Gremlin. 
*end of spoilers*

Looks like Assam was correct Emi is very very cool. I like her a lot. I wanted Damian to ride away with her  :Smile:

----------


## adrikito

About the chapter.. Are the spoilers necessary?

*spoilers:*

-Emiko was wrong, they appeared quickly..
-If I don't make this alive... He was ready for die..
-BUDDA, BUDDA, That reminds me Budha.. 
-Slade information.. Well, the moment of "the apology" was not as bad as I expected.. KF out of my Black List..

*end of spoilers*

About the crush:
*spoilers:*

-Girlfriend, Tasmanian devil.. haha, that sounds like a BB joke.. KF is more BB than him now..
-*Damian reminds me Wolverine*(I think that this is his name) after see Emiko wounded.... they are not a couple, but I saw one angry boyfriend reaction..
-With role models like bruce and grayson, during 3 years he will have seen both with a lot of different women.. his puberty came before..
-Something happen, a kiss... As these 2 that I mentioned before, you know how to hit the girls heart... Seems that the team want answers about this.

*end of spoilers*

I will give this chapter one 8...


*I DON´T LIKE TIM FACE IN THE LAST IMAGE... IS SCARY..*. HE REMEMBERS HIS OLD VERSION WORDS ABOUT DAMIAN..  :Mad:

----------


## Godlike13

> Damian


I  just now realized that the person's costume in the Superman 38 cover looks kind of similar to Damian's Redbird costume.

----------


## adrikito

> Damian


Rebird, maybe the next Damian alias... Is a shame... Because With RED hood and RED robin, we have enough RED in the batfamily..

----------


## Barbatos666

I really enjoyed Teen Titans, no melodrama just the team working together. Planted the seed for the next confrontation with Deathstroke as well.

----------


## adrikito

> I really enjoyed Teen Titans, no melodrama just the team working together. Planted the seed for the next confrontation with Deathstroke as well.


That seed was planted in Titans Lazarus Contract.. For both teams..

----------


## TheCape

Maybe innacurate, but that "Budda, Budda, Budda" in TT 14 just make me think on Dio from Jojo's Bizarre Adventure  :Wink:

----------


## adrikito

> Maybe innacurate, but that "Budda, Budda, Budda" in TT 14 just make me think on Dio from Jojo's Bizarre Adventure


I remembered this Budha

Screen Shot 581.jpg

----------


## adrikito

> *spoilers:*
> That's my take away too and that kiss. Bless the little Gremlin. 
> *end of spoilers*
> 
> Looks like Assam was correct Emi is very very cool. I like her a lot. I wanted Damian to ride away with her


Percy is the writer of Green Arrow too... If he want more, he can invite Damian to Green Arrow.. He invited Emiko to TT, the comic with Damian..




> Right? I love how it turned out. 
> 
> *spoilers:*
> In fact I do feel Kid Flash was the one apologizing with the flashdisk.
> *end of spoilers*


Damian can say that his election was not the best thing that he maked.. But and apologize, for why?

Priest did well using KF for spy Slade.. Today we saw this Flashdisk..

----------


## fanfan13

> About the chapter.. Are the spoilers necessary?
> 
> *spoilers:*
> 
> -Emiko was wrong, they appeared quickly..
> -If I don't make this alive... He was ready for die..
> -BUDDA, BUDDA, That reminds me Budha.. 
> -Slade information.. Well, the moment of "the apology" was not as bad as I expected.. KF out of my Black List..
> 
> ...


You are right, spoiler tags are no longer needed I guess.

Loving what you pointed out inside the spoiler tags. Emiko has changed her mind of the team so perhaps we will see her again in the future? That "budda budda budda" was funny I don't think guns sound like that lmao.
Yeah as I said before I like that KF gave Damian the FLASHdisk it seems like an apology to me.

You are right that was like an angry boyfriend reaction seeing his girl hurt. I did think that's really weird (I mean the silent panel sequence) and boy he became a little wolverine right there lol. I liked it anyway. However I really didn't expect that kiss but I loved it! I screamed you know the first time I saw the panel, quietly of course because I was still at work. But... I just realized it's actually an indirect kiss because Emi was wearing her mask. It's unfortunate  :Frown: 

I wonder have Damian ever been kissed before this?

Yep, Tim was creepy af.




> I really enjoyed Teen Titans, no melodrama just the team working together. Planted the seed for the next confrontation with Deathstroke as well.


I enjoyed it as well. It's really surprising to me considering how afraid I was when this arc was first solicited.

----------


## TheCape

> did think that's really weird (I mean the silent panel sequence) and boy he became a little wolverine right there lol.*


I usually see Damian as the Wolverine of the Robins, just like Tim is the Spider-Man of the Robins.

----------


## KrustyKid

> You know what, after I read TT#14, I can say I like Kid Flash much better than Beast Boy.


True that. Kid Flash came of strong in this issue.

----------


## fanfan13

> I usually see Damian as the Wolverine of the Robins, just like Tim is the Spider-Man of the Robins.


Interesting but since when Damian using the claws has become a thing for writers and artists? I don't exactly remember the first time he started using that. 




> True that. Kid Flash came of strong in this issue.


It's a good direction for Teen Titans.

----------


## TheCape

> Interesting but since when Damian using the claws has become a thing for writers and artists? I don't exactly remember the first time he started using that.*


Is more for the part of rising above of what they were intended to be, Wolverine is all about not letting his animal side cosume him and Damian has strugled to unlearn what the LOA taugth him and turned into hero.

----------


## dietrich

> Interesting but since when Damian using the claws has become a thing for writers and artists? I don't exactly remember the first time he started using that.


Teen Titans Rebirth. We  first saw the claws in Damian Knows Best.

----------


## Godlike13

Ive seen him do Baterang claws before.

----------


## adrikito

I saw this in tumblr, TT 15 Covers:

Attachment 58180

Attachment 58181

----------


## AlcorDee

I surprisingly adored this week's Teen Titans except the part why would Damian ever need help dealing with some machine guns of all things but I'm also SCREECHING because HOLY FUTURE HITLER BATMAN! THE SUPER SONS OF TOMORROW COVERS!!!!!

----------


## adrikito

I forgot this image:

SS 11

SS 11.jpg

----------


## dietrich

Damian by Marcus To

----------


## dietrich

> I forgot this image:
> 
> SS 11
> 
> SS 11.jpg


Can I just note the fact that this is the 6th time Tim's fought a 10 year old  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## adrikito

> Can I just note the fact that this is the 6th time Tim's fought a 10 year old


The other 5 times were against Damian, no? Now against one older Damian and against Damian pupil..

----------


## dietrich

Adventures of Catmum and Robin

----------


## dietrich

> The other 5 times were against Damian, no? Now against one older Damian and against Damian pupil..


He's not here for Damian. No he made this trip for the 10 yr old.

----------


## dietrich

King's Batman has made me like Selina quite a bit.

----------


## TheCape

> Can I just note the fact that this is the 6th time Tim's fought a 10 year old*


Funny enougth, one of Tim's oldest enemies Ulysses Amstrong (The General) was a 10 years old, althougth Tim never confronted him directly.

----------


## Rac7d*

> King's Batman has made me like Selina quite a bit.


Why has she interacted with her new son in law yet,   they really glossing over Damian having another parental figure in his life, then again Bruce is only part time so...

----------


## Rac7d*

> So excited for Talia in Super Sons and I definitely want to know how would Jon react to knowing Damian's dark past :>


Everyone knows the saying "I brought you into this world I can take you out"  right?
so talia already did this, so at this point she has no claim to damian anymore, she needs to back the hell off

----------


## fanfan13

> I saw this in tumblr, TT 15 Covers:
> 
> Attachment 58180
> 
> Attachment 58181





> I forgot this image:
> 
> SS 11
> 
> Attachment 58182


Thanks for sharing! 

Wew the hype is real!

----------


## blitzwolf215

Finally we get to see the covers for SS 11. Was wondering why it took so long.

----------


## adrikito

> King's Batman has made me like Selina quite a bit.


That ears look real..

----------


## fanfan13

> Finally we get to see the covers for SS 11. Was wondering why it took so long.


Probably because it has Batman of Tomorrow in it?




> That ears look real..


I like your new new avatar adrikito XD

----------


## fanfan13

Another art from Marcus To!

Zatou, a Japanese Damian fan (by fan I mean huge fan!) and fanartist, met Marcus To in an event in Japan and requested an art commission: Damian and Dick and Ice Cream!

 

and a little Dami sketch



source.

----------


## adrikito

> I like your new new avatar adrikito XD


For some reason, I feel strange with this avatar... Maybe because I never imaginated Damian with a girl(yes, nothing has happened yet).. I saw him more asexual, like others..

Someone started one page decicated to shipping these 2:

https://www.*************story/129653339/parts

I only know about this because I saw one link to this place in twitter.. I am not the founder of this page.

----------


## dietrich

> Funny enougth, one of Tim's oldest enemies Ulysses Amstrong (The General) was a 10 years old, althougth Tim never confronted him directly.


I have to say my favourite funny Tim moments were the panels where he throws Cats and Dogs. Those was legit funny :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> For some reason, I feel strange with this avatar... Maybe because I never imaginated Damian with a girl(yes, nothing has happened yet).. I saw him more asexual, like others..
> 
> Someone started one page decicated to shipping these 2:
> 
> https://www.*************story/129653339/parts
> 
> I only know about this because I saw one link to this place in twitter.. 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I like the new Avatar. Emi is cool

----------


## dietrich

> Another art from Marcus To!
> 
> Zatou, a Japanese Damian fan (by fan I mean huge fan!) and fanartist, met Marcus To in an event in Japan and requested an art commission: Damian and Dick and Ice Cream!
> 
>  
> 
> and a little Dami sketch
> 
> 
> ...


Nice art Fanfan. To is great I especially love his Red Robin.

----------


## adrikito

> Are you sure 
> 
> I like the new Avatar. Emi is cool


*I am the Batdamian*(you can talk with him) that commented in that topic, but no the founder.. Remember that I liked DamianxMaya and I would support them again if someday this happen..

I only putted the link here because maybe another people is interested in comment here..

I can´t make something like this after only two chapters with these 2 only for this avatar.. Yes, she is cool..But *Percy said that these feeling would not be mutual.* I said that to the founder of this topic.. His answer was that he´s testing them..

----------


## dietrich

Anyone reading beyond? Nice mentions of Damian and the rest of the rest of fam along with Matt watching Bruce and Damian as B&R and asking about his suit. You see you don't need to have the family there to get a sense of Bruce the family man.
I hope Matt becomes Robin.

----------


## adrikito

> Anyone reading beyond? Nice mentions of Damian and the rest of the rest of fam along with Matt watching Bruce and Damian as B&R and asking about his suit. You see you don't need to have the family there to get a sense of Bruce the family man.
> I hope Matt becomes Robin.


*
Yeah, seems that Matt would be Robin*..  But even if she is training I doubt see Dana as batgirl, I think that there is enough with that batwoman that appeared in the previous chapter... 

In batman beyond 17(february solicitation) I saw that...* the rescue mission falls to a complete unknown, with dire consequences!*(maybe Matt dissapointing Terry, because he never wanted a Robin or that batwoman)..


Change of artist? I think that the art is different.. Or is only my imagination..

----------


## fanfan13

> For some reason, I feel strange with this avatar... Maybe because I never imaginated Damian with a girl(yes, nothing has happened yet).. I saw him more asexual, like others..
> 
> Someone started one page decicated to shipping these 2:
> 
> https://www.*************story/129653339/parts
> 
> I only know about this because I saw one link to this place in twitter.. I am not the founder of this page.


I don't know what wattpad is for, so it's not only a place to publish stories? but that was an interesting page and idk I laughed at the Damiko name lol

Tbh I don't see Damian as asexual, he's just not thinking about that for now or it is not one of his current priorities. He is still 13. Maybe if he ages more, he will start to think more about romance. The seed is already beginning after all.




> Anyone reading beyond? Nice mentions of Damian and the rest of the rest of fam along with Matt watching Bruce and Damian as B&R and asking about his suit. You see you don't need to have the family there to get a sense of Bruce the family man.
> I hope Matt becomes Robin.


no, I don't. Damian was mentioned?

----------


## adrikito

> I don't know what wattpad is for, so it's not only a place to publish stories? but that was an interesting page and idk I laughed at the Damiko name lol
> 
> Tbh I don't see Damian as asexual, he's just not thinking about that for now or it is not one of his current priorities. He is still 13. Maybe if he ages more, he will start to think more about romance. The seed is already beginning after all.


I visited that place some times(before this) because I read FanStories of some series that I like..

Yes.. With 10 years, was not the best moment for ship him with girls.. He was a kid..

But sometimes... I thought that he was not interested in girls(before heard things like, he likes the blondes).. and for this, the existence of characters like *Batman 666 Damian*(Inmortal) or another *Bat-Damian(generation lost) with 137 years*(he doesn´t need children) thanks to lazarus pits..


I saw the mention of DAMIRAE too... or the same thing DamianxRaven, I confirmed that..

----------


## AlcorDee

Pretty sure Matt has his eye on Robin. Tho, with how he kept asking about Damian specifically instead of Robin as a whole, I thought he had a puppy crush at first before my brain went to Robin. Go me and my affinity for crackships. Well... wouldn't have blamed him anyway. Future Damian is very attractive. All them good genes.

----------


## shadowsgirl

> Can I just note the fact that this is the 6th time Tim's fought a 10 year old


Tim has no idea what you're talking about.  :Big Grin:

----------


## adrikito

> Tim has no idea what you're talking about.


Why Jason helmet is different?

----------


## shadowsgirl

> Why Jason helmet is different?


Why not?  :Big Grin:

----------


## adrikito

> Why not?


He reminds me Bat-Gordon now..

----------


## fanfan13

> Tim has no idea what you're talking about.


LMAO Hahahaha i laughed so hard at this. Thanks for sharing XD

----------


## Rac7d*

> Tim has no idea what you're talking about.


Tim needs a more orginal costume, he doesnt really have a hod right now does he?

----------


## adrikito

I saw this image in pinterest..

So.. Despite he is in the league of assasins again, Damian is busy with other things in Injustice II..

Injustice Damian Kara.jpg

 Now I understand that he improved as character.. But despite that I hate almost all the characters in Injustice.. Superman and Wonderwoman are the worst of this story..

----------


## CPSparkles

Nightwing and Robin

----------


## wafle

One of my favorite Damian moment's. 

mFJkx5q.jpg

----------


## adrikito

> One of my favorite Damian moment's. 
> 
> mFJkx5q.jpg


When did this happened?  :Confused:

----------


## dietrich

> One of my favorite Damian moment's. 
> 
> mFJkx5q.jpg


I love this. Not all robins are the same sucker. Some are sick little puppies with Brass balls who will bite the heck out of you.
I loved their interactions in Death of the Family B&R Tie in. Gleason's Joker was so sick the way he kept messing with his upside down face and his comb.

Their dialogue in Death of the family was brilliant Joker noticed the the fact that this little bird is very different.

----------


## wafle

> When did this happened?


 Batman and Robin (2009) Issue #13

----------


## dietrich

> When did this happened?


This is from Morrison's Batman and Robin. Damian locks himself in with the Joker and proceeds to bash the crap out of him with a crowbar and Joker poison's him with infected fingernails.

It was a heck of a badass scene for 10 yr old Damian. Sure Joker had a trick up his sleeve and kidnaps Damian after but it a shift in the usual Batman Joker cat mouse game we were used to seeing. This Robin doesn't play. It also answers the is Joker insane or not. He admits here that he is totally sane.

----------


## adrikito

> This is from Morrison's Batman and Robin. Damian locks himself in with the Joker and proceeds to bash the crap out of him with a crowbar and Joker poison's him with infected fingernails.
> 
> It was a heck of a badass scene for 10 yr old Damian. Sure Joker had a trick up his sleeve and kidnaps Damian after but it a shift in the usual Batman Joker cat mouse game we were used to seeing. This Robin doesn't play. It also answers the is Joker insane or not. He admits here that he is totally sane.


THat was the reason because I wanted to know this...

Wait a second... 2009... This is batgrayson and damian... no? Maybe I forgot that issue and I saw surprised something that I saw previously..

----------


## TheCape

Yeah, is from the DickBats era, rigth before Bruce's return.

----------


## dietrich

Was listening to the Fatman on Batman Pod cast with Grant Morrison last night and the man is simply the chillest zen Scottish master ever. He is just brilliant, crazy, wonderful and funny as fuck. His live for batman is amazing.

His thoughts on Bruce and Dick are beautiful he sees aspects if the dynamic that most miss lie the man looking up to the boy. Recognising in him strengths he wished he had.

[That One Night at Graysons must have been truly spectacular. Everybody comes away in awe  :Stick Out Tongue: ]

His favourite story was Dick and Damian as Batman and Robin which he said he could have written forever.

Damian's inclusion was just Grant reminding fans of all the forgotten crazy and buried old Batman tales like rainbow batman, batman Inc all stories that were done and dusted. Some even considered cheesy or cringe.

His thoughts on Talia are surprising. He doesn't consider batman with his little cave to be a match for Talia Al Ghul. Talia is out of Bruce's league and Levitan is his way of showing it. How Bruce crumbles and is totally out classed and it takes other to step in save and take are of Talia. 

He jokes and laughs about Damian's upcoming death. 
Nothing was ever going to stop him killing him because that was the narrative Grant started with.
Tomasi who was his editor wasn't a fan of Damian or batman having a kid. Infact he was disappointed when presented with the Batman and Son story.

The podcast is available on Youtube and it's just a delightful listen.
Grant and Smith [Fatman[] are just brilliant in their banter. Now I get why Folk like him. The Dude is goodtimes.

Seek it out. It's not Damian or even that Batman heavy. it's about comics in general, the quest for mind altering drugs and more.
And so laid back.

----------


## dietrich

> I saw this image in pinterest..
> 
> So.. Despite he is in the league of assasins again, Damian is busy with other things in Injustice II..
> 
> Attachment 58293
> 
>  Now I understand that he improved as character.. But despite that I hate almost all the characters in Injustice.. Superman and Wonderwoman are the worst of this story..


Smooth move Damian.

Hey one thing about the recent Tec giong's on now Damian isn't the only Brother Killer in the house. Although Injustice was an accident unlike Tim's action.

A batkid killing another purposefully is the worst thing that any of them has ever done. Bruce lost it when Damian accidentally killed Dick in injustice what he'll think of Tim killing his son?

FutureTim is an amalgamation of worsts and an insult to everything Bruce and Batman was about.
He kills Damian for killing He dies this by blowing the place up and then proceeding to kill lots of people 

Also exactly when did Batman 666 become evil? He was a Batman who used force yet but he was a good guy. All his interactions with the regular folk show this and that shit about burning Gotham to the ground is a lie contradicted 666 and his words in Supersons where he laments his agony at everything he worked being turned to ash before his eyes.

Batman 666 is my 2nd favourite Batman and tec took a huge dump on it by making him a bad guy instead of morally grey i cant blame Tynion though because Tomasi has a hand in this.

----------


## Fergus

> Smooth move Damian.
> 
> Hey one thing about the recent Tec giong's on now Damian isn't the only Brother Killer in the house. Although Injustice was an accident unlike Tim's action.
> 
> A batkid killing another purposefully is the worst thing that any of them has ever done. Bruce lost it when Damian accidentally killed Dick in injustice what he'll think of Tim killing his son?
> 
> FutureTim is an amalgamation of worsts and an insult to everything Bruce and Batman was about.
> He kills Damian for killing He dies this by blowing the place up and then proceeding to kill lots of people 
> 
> ...


I'm surprised by the fans reaction but also not surprised. 
People tend to stereotype others this is why so thing's never change and discrimination exists to this day. Damian is an Al Ghul, he was once a killer they see a future batman who doesn't abide by the no kill moto so that equals bad even though there was nothing to indicate he is evil.

Lots of heroes kill.
Even before Tec some fans already classified Batman 666 as a bad guy. It might also be the outfit.
Batman 666 was never a bad guy but fans will always see what they want or expect Some fans see Damian as a killer regardless some will apply a double standard. Red Hood and Punisher kill but get no call out. 

A Batman isn't supposed to kill though. That's part of the whole concept so to have one that does is a fail. 
Batman 666 isn't a bad guy but didn't failed to uphold a key part of the Batman. Maim don't kill.

T** in the future does take the jealousy to new heights. You can't be a Wayne, you can't be Batman so wait till the man dies and kill his son.
That's one way to ascend. The worst crime to commit against a man who took you in. Kill his bloodline forever while ignoring his no kill rule. It's all in shambles.

I don't know what these writers are smoking.

At some point someone has to point out the stupidity of killing an unkillable foe by killing it. How does that work?

I'm disappointed by the Supersons go bad idea currently being teased but I'm hoping it turns like Rise of the Demon where instead of a heel turn we get a compelling redemption arc.

----------


## dietrich

> I'm surprised by the fans reaction but also not surprised. 
> People tend to stereotype others this is why so thing's never change and discrimination exists to this day. Damian is an Al Ghul, he was once a killer they see a future batman who doesn't abide by the no kill moto so that equals bad even though there was nothing to indicate he is evil.
> 
> Lots of heroes kill.
> Even before Tec some fans already classified Batman 666 as a bad guy. It might also be the outfit.
> Batman 666 was never a bad guy but fans will always see what they want or expect Some fans see Damian as a killer regardless some will apply a double standard. Red Hood and Punisher kill but get no call out. 
> 
> A Batman isn't supposed to kill though. That's part of the whole concept so to have one that does is a fail. 
> Batman 666 isn't a bad guy but didn't failed to uphold a key part of the Batman. Maim don't kill.
> ...


Maybe if Batman . 666 had gone by any other mantle then he wouldn't be judged so harshly but I see your point about certain expectations from different heroes. It's okay for Red Hod to kill but not acceptable for Batman.

If I didn't know better I  would say that Tec was written by  someone who hates Tim because why else would you write him being such a bad person? That story took a dump on everything including Tim. I hope Supersons does manage to redeem them.

----------


## AlcorDee

What I truly can't buy about BatTim is Dick moving on from Batman. Getting a life. Getting a family or whatever. Him being alive. Him being obviously chill with Damian being Batman since he's not around to temper him. 

And him being in any way ok with Tim killing Damian instead of losing his fucking shit.

Damian might be Bruce's blood but he's also, maybe even beyond that, Dick's legacy.

----------


## dietrich

> What I truly can't buy about BatTim is Dick moving on from Batman. Getting a life. Getting a family or whatever. Him being alive. Him being obviously chill with Damian being Batman since he's not around to temper him. 
> 
> And him being in any way ok with Tim killing Damian instead of losing his fucking shit.
> 
> Damian might be Bruce's blood but he's also, maybe even beyond that, Dick's legacy.


Another grievous slur. All of it is a sham it's like it's in it's own world. I understand the need revive Tim I understand the need to to bring back beloved characters in limbo but you can't discredit other characters to do so. All the could be brought back without Titans of Tomorrow Tim in a different book.

Tim can be salvaged without the bull shit Jor el plot line which Tomasi's Superman contradicts or the inclusion of a monstrous future him.

----------


## king81992

> What I truly can't buy about BatTim is Dick moving on from Batman. Getting a life. Getting a family or whatever. Him being alive. Him being obviously chill with Damian being Batman since he's not around to temper him. 
> 
> And him being in any way ok with Tim killing Damian instead of losing his fucking shit.
> 
> Damian might be Bruce's blood but he's also, maybe even beyond that, Dick's legacy.


I can buy Dick moving on from Batman eventually. Also I don't think that he was ok with Tim killing Damian. It seems more likely that Future Tim killed Dick because even if Dick moved on from Batman, he wouldn't just sit around and do nothing if Tim went nuclear.

----------


## AlcorDee

That would've indeed flown better than the tragic little sob story that Tynion wrote. I suppose unimportant little details like thatmay have ruined his altar of Tim worship. I can't see even BatTim's delusional ass finding a way to tell murdering a grief stricken brother in a way that makes himself look righteous and tragic.

----------


## Barbatos666

> I'm surprised by the fans reaction but also not surprised. 
> People tend to stereotype others this is why so thing's never change and discrimination exists to this day. Damian is an Al Ghul, he was once a killer they see a future batman who doesn't abide by the no kill moto so that equals bad even though there was nothing to indicate he is evil.
> 
> Lots of heroes kill.
> Even before Tec some fans already classified Batman 666 as a bad guy. It might also be the outfit.
> Batman 666 was never a bad guy but fans will always see what they want or expect Some fans see Damian as a killer regardless some will apply a double standard. Red Hood and Punisher kill but get no call out. 
> 
> A Batman isn't supposed to kill though. That's part of the whole concept so to have one that does is a fail. 
> Batman 666 isn't a bad guy but didn't failed to uphold a key part of the Batman. Maim don't kill.
> ...



This particular iteration of future Tim is a Geoff Johns creation who largely sucks with  Batman/Bruce Wayne and some would say even hates him. He certainly displays massive favortism in his work so its not exactly a stretch to imagine him disliking something and acting upon it. His Tim Drake which Tynion used is 
1) Not even a Bat character, that Tim was created in a TT story and exists to serve a narrative purpose there. Tynion forcing him in to the Batmythos was flat out idiotic which is why I have more faith in Tomasi's crossover. Now that story does involve Titans.
2) This Tim represents Johns frustration with the Batman concept as a whole. He's just a Bruce Wayne clone, from his costume to being out of costume if someone gave me a picture of him I wouldn't even know it was Tim. Johns just gave him guns to differentiate him and called it a day. He then perfected this idea with Flashpoint Thomas. Tim has no reason in the world to become this sort of character. Thomas does, arguably Jason does so Tim therefore an abortive experiment and nothing more. I cant see how any fan of Tim looks at that abomination and thinks its a logical interpretation of the character because its not. 666 Damian or Rise of The Demon Damian for instance are logical versions of Damian. You can see current Damian becoming either one of those 2 guys. Even if they wanted to make Tim darker or more ruthless there were other ways to do it than making him Punisher with Batgod factor. Tim is neither of those characters.

----------


## fanfan13

> Tomasi who was his editor wasn't a fan of Damian or batman having a kid. Infact he was disappointed when presented with the Batman and Son story.


Seriously?? That's ironic considering that Tomasi wrote N52 B&R, and is now writing Superman and Super Sons.

The podcast sounds interesting. Is it new?
I'm going to check it out on youtube later tonight probably.

----------


## Barbatos666

Even more ironic is that Tomasi lobbied for Damian to stay alive and then lobbied for his return.

----------


## fanfan13

> Maybe if Batman . 666 had gone by any other mantle then he wouldn't be judged so harshly but I see your point about certain expectations from different heroes. It's okay for Red Hod to kill but not acceptable for Batman.


Oh my God, the double standard sucks. Damian always gets the short end of the stick.




> This particular iteration of future Tim is a Geoff Johns creation who largely sucks with  Batman/Bruce Wayne and some would say even hates him. He certainly displays massive favortism in his work so its not exactly a stretch to imagine him disliking something and acting upon it. His Tim Drake which Tynion used is 
> 1) Not even a Bat character, that Tim was created in a TT story and exists to serve a narrative purpose there. Tynion forcing him in to the Batmythos was flat out idiotic which is why I have more faith in Tomasi's crossover. Now that story does involve Titans.
> 2) This Tim represents Johns frustration with the Batman concept as a whole. He's just a Bruce Wayne clone, from his costume to being out of costume if someone gave me a picture of him I wouldn't even know it was Tim. Johns just gave him guns to differentiate him and called it a day. He then perfected this idea with Flashpoint Thomas. Tim has no reason in the world to become this sort of character. Thomas does, arguably Jason does so Tim therefore an abortive experiment and nothing more. I cant see how any fan of Tim looks at that abomination and thinks its a logical interpretation of the character because its not. 666 Damian or Rise of The Demon Damian for instance are logical versions of Damian. You can see current Damian becoming either one of those 2 guys. Even if they wanted to make Tim darker or more ruthless there were other ways to do it than making him Punisher with Batgod factor. Tim is neither of those characters.


Thanks for the meta. I don't even know which one Tim currently is and what relationship he does have with Damian.
TimBats in Tec makes it even more confusing.

----------


## fanfan13

> Even more ironic is that Tomasi lobbied for Damian to stay alive and then lobbied for his return.


How did I forget about this. 
Perhaps writing one arc for Morrison's B&R and later his own B&R changed his mind.

----------


## Barbatos666

> Oh my God, the double standard sucks. Damian always gets the short end of the stick.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the meta. I don't even know which one Tim currently is and what relationship he does have with Damian.
> TimBats in Tec makes it even more confusing.


No problem but I place the blame on Tynion. Geoff told his story in a specific setting and during that time DC was subjecting Tim to a lot of tragedy and darkness. The Tim of that era could become BatTim that we saw. Tynion has done nothing in Tec or either of the Eternal books for us to believe his Tim could become that Batman. His version is fake, shallow and superficial. All he did was was crap on the Batman mythology for the sake of a character who doesn't even fit there.

----------


## dietrich

> How did I forget about this. 
> Perhaps writing one arc for Morrison's B&R and later his own B&R changed his mind.


He grows on you.  Tomasi came to see the beauty of Damian just like lots of other fans.

----------


## dietrich

> No problem but I place the blame on Tynion. Geoff told his story in a specific setting and during that time DC was subjecting Tim to a lot of tragedy and darkness. The Tim of that era could become BatTim that we saw. Tynion has done nothing in Tec or either of the Eternal books for us to believe his Tim could become that Batman. His version is fake, shallow and superficial. All he did was was crap on the Batman mythology for the sake of a character who doesn't even fit there.


Tomasi writing the crossover gives me hope but I doubt he can remedy the damage dealt to the Dick Grayson or Jason Todd character in that crap fest.

I understand fanboyism but Tynion takes the biscuit. He even craps all over the superman brand by dragging Doomsday and Jor-El into this wankfest. The irony is that all this us just further alienating his favourite character.

----------


## dietrich

How Damian got his costume







Now you know.

----------


## dietrich

Going to see the Justice League Movie



Inkydandy

----------


## dietrich

SuperSons



By flipityflop



By OTA

----------


## dietrich

Damian Small but deadly

----------


## adrikito

> How Damian got his costume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know.


HAHAHAHHAHAA.. I saw this in Tumblr..

----------


## adrikito

Grayson and the Bat-baby

night.jpg

Is from Zatotubu again.

----------


## blitzwolf215

Super Son's Annual preview up
https://www.cbr.com/exclusive-super-sons-annual-1/

So glad we get another Super Son's issue so soon. Makes the wait for Super Son's of Tomorrow arc easier.

----------


## dietrich

> Grayson and the Bat-baby
> 
> night.jpg
> 
> Is from Zatotubu again.


I love their cute noses  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> Super Son's Annual preview up
> https://www.cbr.com/exclusive-super-sons-annual-1/
> 
> So glad we get another Super Son's issue so soon. Makes the wait for Super Son's of Tomorrow arc easier.


OMG Batcow too I can't wait for this  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Was listening to the Fatman on Batman Pod cast with Grant Morrison last night and the man is simply the chillest zen Scottish master ever. He is just brilliant, crazy, wonderful and funny as fuck. His live for batman is amazing.
> 
> His thoughts on Bruce and Dick are beautiful he sees aspects if the dynamic that most miss lie the man looking up to the boy. Recognising in him strengths he wished he had.
> 
> [That One Night at Graysons must have been truly spectacular. Everybody comes away in awe ]
> 
> His favourite story was Dick and Damian as Batman and Robin which he said he could have written forever.
> 
> Damian's inclusion was just Grant reminding fans of all the forgotten crazy and buried old Batman tales like rainbow batman, batman Inc all stories that were done and dusted. Some even considered cheesy or cringe.
> ...


I would have to check it out. I have a bit of a crush on Morrison. He is always so stylish and intriguing. Saw him in a music video once. He seems to like a good time.

I'm surprised about Tomasi and Talia from how he wrote her but I agree Talia and Selina are too good for Bruce Wayne Talia especially. He has too many issues and is too selfish.

I will have t look it up.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Smooth move Damian.
> 
> Hey one thing about the recent Tec giong's on now Damian isn't the only Brother Killer in the house. Although Injustice was an accident unlike Tim's action.
> 
> A batkid killing another purposefully is the worst thing that any of them has ever done. Bruce lost it when Damian accidentally killed Dick in injustice what he'll think of Tim killing his son?
> 
> FutureTim is an amalgamation of worsts and an insult to everything Bruce and Batman was about.
> He kills Damian for killing He dies this by blowing the place up and then proceeding to kill lots of people 
> 
> ...


I don't like that direction and I don't believe Tim would ever get that bad. I think that he is the most likely of the boys to go rouge but not out of ill intentions. Tim overthinks and is far too cautious. He can be cod and calculating but to kill a member of the family? To betray Bruce like that? 

NO.
I hated that story line then and i hate it even more now.

I'm still sceptical that it's Batman 666 in this but we'll find out soon enough.
I'm treating this Tim as Nu52 Tim notDrake notmyTimDrake.

----------


## adrikito

> I would have to check it out. I have a bit of a crush on Morrison. He is always so stylish and intriguing. Saw him in a music video once. He seems to like a good time.
> 
> I'm surprised about Tomasi and Talia from how he wrote her but I agree Talia and Selina are too good for Bruce Wayne Talia especially. He has too many issues and is too selfish.
> 
> I will have t look it up.


Whaaat? Talia is too good for Bruce? The same character that killed batman son? Like Damian(who is still upset with her), he should hate her to death...   

After his death, one tomb for Damian was normal(his son), but.. for the responsible of his death(even if she is his mother) too? *Bruce is too good for her.*

Selina is too good for Bruce(despite is a thief) if we compare her with Talia..

----------


## CPSparkles

> How Damian got his costume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know.


And all this while we thought Alfred was the costumiere

----------


## CPSparkles

> Whaaat? Talia is too good for Bruce? The same character that killed batman son? Like Damian(who is still upset with her), he should hate her to death... Selina is too good for Bruce(despite is a thief) if we compare her with Talia..


Correction I should say she is out of his league. Bruce couldn't handle Talia.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Super Son's Annual preview up
> https://www.cbr.com/exclusive-super-sons-annual-1/
> 
> So glad we get another Super Son's issue so soon. Makes the wait for Super Son's of Tomorrow arc easier.


This is going to be the cutest thing ever.

----------


## TheCape

> Correction I should say she is out of his league. Bruce couldn't handle Talia.


But she certanly wants to handle him  :EEK!: .....

----------


## adrikito

> Correction I should say she is out of his league. Bruce couldn't handle Talia.


Yes, You are right.. I doubt that even the definitive death of his father can change her.. 

Wait a moment, we saw this in BAD BLOOD film..

----------


## CPSparkles

> Oh my God, the double standard sucks. Damian always gets the short end of the stick.


Well his Robin is about Suffering



I hate the double standard often applied to Damian in terms of heroics and other Robins. He never gets his dues.

To me Damian is the most heroic Robin [he is also the most interesting Robin] 
Tim is the best robin
Dick is THE Robin [Nightwing is the #1 hero ever]
Jason I prefer as Red Hood

----------


## CPSparkles

> But she certanly wants to handle him .....


That she does  :Big Grin:

----------


## dietrich

> But she certanly wants to handle him .....


She best find herself a Rooftop then she can handle him all night  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## adrikito

> Well his Robin is about Suffering
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the double standard often applied to Damian in terms of heroics and other Robins. He never gets his dues.


Good image... My favorite is Damian and I think that Grayson is.. THE COOLEST, FOR NOW.. 

Maybe we will see many surprises with Damian in the next years, thanks to the existence of RSOB(the first damian solo) and Teen Titans.. Grayson is one adult, Damian need more time for equal him.

----------


## TheCape

> She best find herself a Rooftop then she can handle him all night*


Or (if we go with Frank Miller Batman) a sewer  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fergus

> Or (if we go with Frank Miller Batman) a sewer


Or another rootop in the rain with burning bodies all around  :Big Grin:

----------


## dietrich

> Or (if we go with Frank Miller Batman) a sewer


Or if you're Morrison some special Champange, a tent and a 70's chest rug is all you need  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Bruce does get handled a lot and in seedy places too

----------


## adrikito

Is a good image, Of Damirae(raven) fans:

Damirae.jpg

I miss Gotham Academy..  :Frown:  And even put damian in one academy can´t save this place...  :Mad:

----------


## dietrich

> Is a good image, Of Damirae(raven) fans:
> 
> Attachment 58339
> 
> I miss Gotham Academy..  And even put damian in one academy can´t save this place...


Talk about skinny jeans those pants look like they hurt but I like this very much. 
I'm not a huge fan of Damian courting but I liked them in the Animated movies.

I miss GA too :Frown:

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## adrikito

Talking about other things.. In some way.. related with Damian... I know that Batman Animated series was the reason of Harley existence in the comics.. and my question is..* I KNOW THAT THIS IS THE 2ND TIME THAT I MENTION HER..*

Today I saw  Injustice wiki Damian page and...* I changed to her Injustice sister, the ONLY original Injustice character.*(not one character of another universe)... Is impossible see this character suddenly appear in the normal comics, no? she would need to highlight in this comic and a lot of support(like Harley) for it... am I wrong? 

I don´t want a Talia Jr. existence in the comics.. and less one evil daughter of Batman(see this kind of universe, and batman descendance in evil, is a torture for me.. However with Bruce death, I can´t see something crazy Damian in the good side again..), I prefer Mara, the "evil"(I can see her in a neutral role after her last appearance) cousin of Damian..

----------


## dietrich

> Talking about other things.. In some way.. related with Damian... I know that Batman Animated series was the reason of Harley existence in the comics.. and my question is..
> 
> Today I saw  Injustice wiki Damian page and...* I changed to her Injustice sister, the ONLY original Injustice character.*(not one character of another universe)... Is impossible see this character suddenly appear in the normal comics, no? she would need to highlight and a lot of support(like Harley) for it... am I wrong? 
> 
> I don´t want a Talia Jr existence in the comics.. and less one evil daughter of Batman(see that batman descendance is evil, is a torture for me..), I prefer Mara, the "evil"(I can see her in a neutral role after her last appearance) cousin of Damian..


She could very easily appear in the comics. Damian has lots of clones so it's not difficult to accept that Talia cooked up a sister.
 She can easily be brought over if a writer so wished but I doubt DC would allow it.

I also prefer Mara but in fairness we haven't seen much of the sister to compare. i like the idea of Talia having lots of inferior would be Damian's though.

Terry recently had his origins retconned because according to Jurgens You couldn't have another son of Batman because that's Damian deal now so unlikely they would give him a sister.

----------


## adrikito

> She could very easily appear in the comics. Damian has lots of clones so it's not difficult to accept that Talia cooked up a sister.
>  She can easily be brought over if a writer so wished.


Unlike Heretic, I miss Damian clones, they die for save him.. 

I prefer Mara for Damian rival(style bruce/talia but without chance of love)..

hm...I should accept that Batman life NEVER can´t be perfect, maybe in 5 years I saw her here.. Following that rule, batman marriage would fail..


*
ONE FRIEND SHOW ME A FEW CHAPTERS WITH THIS CHARACTER*.. I don´t like her... The same that the fans said about Damian initially but... With her existence I saw that Bruce is quite unfortunate in the universe... Enemy of the bat and using one bat mask, I saw Bruce and his daughter first meeting.. 

One catwoman daughter would have been better..

ALFRED IS ALIVE, Damian was obsessed with taking care of him.. Yes, if  Bruce die in one Injustice 3, I can see Damian replacing him in one Injustice 4(even if this game would never exist)..

----------


## dietrich

> Unlike Heretic, I miss Damian clones, they die for save him.. 
> 
> I prefer Mara for Damian rival(style bruce/talia but without change of love)..
> 
> hm...I should accept that Batman life NEVER can´t be perfect, maybe in 5 years I saw her here.. For this his marriage should fail..
> 
> ONE FRIEND SHOW ME A FEW CHAPTERS WITH THIS CHARACTER.. I don´t like it... Maybe the fans said the same about Damian initially but... Bruce is quite unfortunate in the universe..


Bruce is an arsehole in that universe and in every universe. I'm sorry I don't know where everyone gets this idea of Bruce from.
The guy uses children to fight his war. CHILDREN.
Injustice Bruce is a bad guy who works with Harley a mass murderer who was willingly killed millions of innocents but has the nerve to judge Damian who kills criminals.
He is selfish and will condone evil if it suits him just like his main universe counterpart.

Talia is a criminal and a mass murderer but because she is gorgeous he lets her off same with Selina because she lets him hide the bone he lets her off but steal a tv whilst being a bloke and your jaw gets broken

----------


## adrikito

I must admit, that batman has disappointed me many times maybe for this I replaced him for Damian..

Initially he was my favorite character of this TRASH of Injustice world(Lex Luthor is death) but... SUPERGIRL was the Supreme BEST character in Injustice 2, without discussion..

I don´t see Kill CRIMINALS as something Terrible, something like the regime, yes, is terrible.. *Like Batman, Injustice Superman worked with criminals too, "trying to save the world".. and this criminals were criminals like in the past under his rules...
*
Batman killed milions?? Are you talking about Joker using Superman against Metropolis?

eeehhh... about use kids... The current Superboy(10 years), Supergirl(16 years) and Kon-el(teen clone)... are not very young too? *I heard angry people saying that superman is making the same thing that batman with his son as superboy..*

----------


## dietrich

> I must admit, that batman has disappointed me many times.
> 
> Initially he was my favorite character of this TRASH of Injustice world but... SUPERGIRL was the Supreme BEST character here, without discussion..
> 
> Batman killed milions?? Are you talking about Joker using Superman against Metropolis?
> 
> eeehhh... about use kids... The current Superboy(10 years), Supergirl(16 years) and Kon-el... are not very young too? I heard angry people for the superboy role of his son saying that he is making like batman..


No Joker and Harley killed millions.

Supers can fight crime  regardless of age because they are super but Robins are regular humans with soft bodies and they shouldn't be used as fodder.

Batman is a character I like but I can never bring myself to call a hero. He is a man with a lot of pain and a myriad of mental issues. He is not a evil guy but he is often mean, cruel and manipulative to the ones who love him the most. And he is ready to sacrifice the innocent for his mission.

----------


## adrikito

> Batman is a character I like but I can never bring myself to call a hero. He is a man with a lot of pain and a myriad of mental issues. He is not a evil guy but he is often mean, cruel and manipulative to the ones who love him the most. And he is ready to sacrifice the innocent for his mission.


These things will change according the writer.. But yeah, is like one antihero..

For this Batman Brave and Bold was my favorite and ideal batman.. one batman who can smile?

----------


## dietrich

> For this Batman Brave and Bold was my favorite and ideal batman.. one batman who can smile?


I loved Brave and the Bold too  :Smile: 

that episode where Ollie, Arthur, Billy and Plas try to be Batman is hilarious as hell.
Although Aquaman was my favourite from that show  :Smile:

----------


## TheCape

> Batman is a character I like but I can never bring myself to call a hero. He is a man with a lot of pain and a myriad of mental issues. He is not a evil guy but he is often mean, cruel and manipulative to the ones who love him the most. And he is ready to sacrifice the innocent for his mission.


To be fair with him, before Jason's death, he wasn't that bad. Obssesive and not the most emotionally available guy out there, but a good man without a doubt.

----------


## dietrich

> To be fair with him, before Jason's death, he wasn't that bad. Obssesive and not the most emotionally available guy out there, but a good man without a doubt.


I'm sorry but the minute he dressed Dick in those leotards and sent him out to kick things he lost my vote.

----------


## adrikito

> I loved Brave and the Bold too 
> 
> that episode where Ollie, Arthur, Billy and Plas try to be Batman is hilarious as hell.
> Although Aquaman was my favourite from that show


Yeah, I remember this... Shazam part was my favorite.. The Joker never accepted this, he wanted the real batman..

----------


## TheCape

9c8f07a9fdbe0b9cc3e0de9bcddfccb8--cat-superhero-cat-shirts.jpg
Cat Damians.

----------


## wafle

> Super Son's Annual preview up
> https://www.cbr.com/exclusive-super-sons-annual-1/
> 
> So glad we get another Super Son's issue so soon. Makes the wait for Super Son's of Tomorrow arc easier.


You think the batboy will ever stick? and if so would Damian fans be ok with the new persona? leaving robin behind go full batboy including uniform change into that anual one?
Would DC even allow that? or Batman himself? because that's twice Tomasi made reference to BatBoy, maybe that's common for other robin's and im just reading to much into it.
dd658da931a6fb8ebdde104ee7bf765c661d7584d48cbec0dd73bdc511db8b14_1.jpg

----------


## TheCape

> You think the batboy will ever stick? and if so would Damian fans be ok with the new persona? leaving robin behind go full batboy including uniform change into that anual one?


I doubt it, Damian evolution from Robin seems to be Batman

----------


## fanfan13

> Well his Robin is about Suffering
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the double standard often applied to Damian in terms of heroics and other Robins. He never gets his dues.


Yeah... Suffering. Still doesn't justify the mistreatment though.

I love this art. But oh God, they look the same. Especially the first three (At least Damian's costume design is authentic)

----------


## fanfan13

> Super Son's Annual preview up
> https://www.cbr.com/exclusive-super-sons-annual-1/
> 
> So glad we get another Super Son's issue so soon. Makes the wait for Super Son's of Tomorrow arc easier.


Loving this preview. Although I was kinda a little bit shocked with a panel of Jon getting hit by the car on his face. For a moment I almost forgot that he's Super.

Batcow is living in the barn? Not in the Batcave anymore?
Maybe this is the reason why Duke had no idea about Batcow.

And... I have no idea Krypto has a goood relationship with Batcow lol! I didn't see that coming.




> You think the batboy will ever stick? and if so would Damian fans be ok with the new persona? leaving robin behind go full batboy including uniform change into that anual one?
> Would DC even allow that? or Batman himself? because that's twice Tomasi made reference to BatBoy, maybe that's common for other robin's and im just reading to much into it.


To be honest I'm not... really that fond of Batboy name so I hope it won't stick.
Maybe it's just part of the comedy.

----------


## dietrich

> You think the batboy will ever stick? and if so would Damian fans be ok with the new persona? leaving robin behind go full batboy including uniform change into that anual one?
> Would DC even allow that? or Batman himself? because that's twice Tomasi made reference to BatBoy, maybe that's common for other robin's and im just reading to much into it.
> Attachment 58364


I hope he doesn't become Batboy. That seems like a joke hero not a serious hero

----------


## Blue22

> I doubt it, Damian evolution from Robin seems to be Batman


I really hope not. I said this before today in another forum but I REALLY don't want that to happen. And not just because Future Damian's Batman costume is one of the ugliest things I've seen since New 52 Raven.

I've never really liked the idea of sidekicks taking on their mentors' titles. That's why I've loved how all the former Robins have found their own identities (not too sure about Tim's though. I'd be totally okay with him leaving Red Robin behind)

I think the only times I didn't really mind were when Dick became Batman (mostly because his run with Damian was one of my favorites) and Wally becoming the Flash (I always liked him as a character more than Barry)

With Damian and Jon not only being Batman and Superman's sidekicks, but their sons as well, it almost seems like fate that they'll one day inherit those titles. But I really don't want that for either of them. Especially Damian. Let them grow into their own heroes. It always feels like the only futures people can come up with for Damian are turning evil, becoming Batman, or becoming an evil Batman. How about something different?

----------


## fanfan13

> I really hope not. I said this before today in another forum but I REALLY don't want that to happen. And not just because Future Damian's Batman costume is one of the ugliest things I've seen since New 52 Raven.


...I personally like Damian's high collar Batman costume though. It looks badass.




> With Damian and Jon not only being Batman and Superman's sidekicks, but their sons as well, it almost seems like fate that they'll one day inherit those titles. But I really don't want that for either of them. Especially Damian. Let them grow into their own heroes. It always feels like the only futures people can come up with for Damian are turning evil, becoming Batman, or becoming an evil Batman. How about something different?


I don't mind Damian becoming future Batman but at the same time I've become sick of it because it often led his character to a doom. So another Damian's future I'd prefer these days (beside becoming the next Demon's head leading a GOOD League of Assassin) is him growing out of both of his heritages. But for now I can't imagine what that something different is.

----------


## adrikito

> You think the batboy will ever stick? and if so would Damian fans be ok with the new persona? leaving robin behind go full batboy including uniform change into that anual one?
> Would DC even allow that? or Batman himself? because that's twice Tomasi made reference to BatBoy, maybe that's common for other robin's and im just reading to much into it.
> Attachment 58364


I decided see the preview(I´m not going to see this) only for that thing of the batboy(for change the alias, I prefer Redbird)... 

Another joke, like call him garth or something like that, I prefer forget the stupid name that he used with damian in black saga..

----------


## dietrich

> I really hope not. I said this before today in another forum but I REALLY don't want that to happen. And not just because Future Damian's Batman costume is one of the ugliest things I've seen since New 52 Raven.
> 
> I've never really liked the idea of sidekicks taking on their mentors' titles. That's why I've loved how all the former Robins have found their own identities (not too sure about Tim's though. I'd be totally okay with him leaving Red Robin behind)
> 
> I think the only times I didn't really mind were when Dick became Batman (mostly because his run with Damian was one of my favorites) and Wally becoming the Flash (I always liked him as a character more than Barry)
> 
> With Damian and Jon not only being Batman and Superman's sidekicks, but their sons as well, it almost seems like fate that they'll one day inherit those titles. But I really don't want that for either of them. Especially Damian. Let them grow into their own heroes. It always feels like the only futures people can come up with for Damian are turning evil, becoming Batman, or becoming an evil Batman. How about something different?


In the last Supersons i'm surprisd no one seemed to notice that the dads seemed to be passing the touch to the sons with their own base and delegating less dangerous Justice League tasks to them.

I don't mind Damian becoming Batman and the only future where he turns evil is Batman Beyonncd and even he went on to change. Batman 666 wasn't evil.

Batman Beyond gave Damian the perfect future. Damian should always surpass his father , carry the mantle and redeem the league. That is the perfect win and that's what we got.
I want hi to become back show that he can do, hand the mantle to Terry and then change the league. Use the to do good on a scale his dad never cold achieve.

Bruce's mission was always destined to change but Damian has the resources to affect real lasting change.

----------


## dietrich

Fashionable sons

----------


## dietrich

Inc

----------


## dietrich

Damian Wayne Robin

----------


## adrikito

> Fashionable sons


The collars are a old Bat-tradition..

----------


## TheCape

> Fashionable sons


Pure higth collar class. Also, Damian how dare you to mock the Discowing costume, blasphemy i said.

----------


## AlcorDee

Honestly, Damian's al Ghul heritage is so vast and interesting. I don't want him to go full Batman and be stuck in Gotham either. There are so many stories to get out of LoA inner circle and endless possibilities for completely new twists and turns like in R:SoB and TT. He spent ten years of his life there training and "socializing" and we already got Goliath, Ravi, Lu'un Darga amd Demon's Fist out of it. And none of them he got tangled with as an extension of Batman. Not to mention the endless pit of interesting flashbacks that is Year of Blood. He's pretty global for a kid. It'd be pity to throw all that away for Gotham. Damian just feels like he's meant for bigger things.

Like, all the other Robins(unlike Batgirls) got involved with Batman as semi normal, wholly unrelated kids and built their own niche over the years to become big deals as solo acts(which is partly what I blame for Tim's bloated dork age where they kept throwing random woe-is-me tragedies at him to see what sticks. Unless he was too good and pure and smart for them like child molestation or teen pregnancy. Those went to Stephanie Brown, the local DC unfavorite.) Unlike the rest of them though, Damian already had a pretty strong foundation full of plot potential from the moment he was introduced. And DC is finally realizing that in the books he leads. So hopefully they'll stop pigeonholing him as the "asshole future " sometime soon(Bless Beyond)

Come to think of it, R:SoB handled Damian's family history on a personal level for the first half and the ancient level for the second and the whole thing was great. TT opener arc also unraveled a lot of personal history. If I compartmentalized, Goliath(and the Fist) were part of his personal past while growing up. Maya symbolised his Bat past. And he's connected to Suren through his ancient al Ghul heritage.

And even if he doesn't inherit the League as a whole, I can definitely see him building his own faction. Who says Ravi is the only one in League of Assassins who is loyal to Damian over rest of them. He had years to make allies(NOT friends) there. And Demon's Fist, if asked, would be likely to throw their lot with him over pretty much anyone else. If Cass, who is of Lady Shiva's blood, were to back him that's also some political clout in the community.

Not to mention, with Talia allegedly turning over a new leaf she could back her son in her underhanded al Ghul way with endless tests, simulated ambushes and opportunities to prove himself while possibly stabbing him and his allies non-lethally a couple times. It's how they say "I love you." in that family. 

Oh no I do not want Batman Damian. I want Damian utilizing Batman AND his evil heritage for good and becoming the centerpiece of a diverse and powerful, morally greyish global faction in his own right.

----------


## adrikito

> Come to think of it, R:SoB handled Damian's family history on a personal level for the first half and the ancient level for the second and the whole thing was great. TT opener arc also unraveled a lot of personal history. If I compartmentalized, Goliath(and the Fist) were part of his personal past while growing up. Maya symbolised his Bat past. And he's connected to Suren through his ancient al Ghul heritage.


RSOB was the PERFECT PLACE for him.. His own serie(like dick with nightwing, barbara with nighwing), that serie was like a new begin for him and more interesting without Gotham here... I saw Damian as Damian(the first time that I saw him as my favorite character) not as the future batman, that did no matter here.. But rebirth ruined that.. However, even now he is my favorite of All DC..

I hope that the day that Superboy will join the Teen Titans see the ending of Supersons and another chance for continue with RSOB... Because if RSOB returns ending 2018(for example), I can see in 1 less than 1 year his ending without chance of continue more, for the existence of 2 other series with Damian as one important character..

But with the School nonsense I can´t see the ending of this serie soon.  :Mad:   Even if Superboy joins the TT replacing the first member that leaves the current Teen Titans, thanks to the school this serie can´t finish easily..

*
I'm still waiting for Maya return.*.  :Mad:  She is the best thing that has happened to damian since I know him..

----------


## Fergus

I like the idea off delving into his rich Ak Ghul history. The Wayne side is played out future Batman belongs to Terry and isn't anything special anymore unless one gets to do it Dick Grayson style and actually be Batman and hold down a successful series in the main universe.

I do like the idea of Damian surpassing his dad both as Batman and as global protector.
I want to see more of his LoA heritage. 

After the success of Rebirth Superman Gleasons has garnered enough goodwill for the powers to let him have his pet project so I'm feeling very confident about chapters 2 and 3

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> In the last Supersons i'm surprisd no one seemed to notice that the dads seemed to be passing the touch to the sons with their own base and delegating less dangerous Justice League tasks to them.
> 
> I don't mind Damian becoming Batman and the only future where he turns evil is Batman Beyonncd and even he went on to change. Batman 666 wasn't evil.
> 
> Batman Beyond gave Damian the perfect future. Damian should always surpass his father , carry the mantle and redeem the league. That is the perfect win and that's what we got.
> I want hi to become back show that he can do, hand the mantle to Terry and then change the league. Use the to do good on a scale his dad never cold achieve.
> 
> Bruce's mission was always destined to change but Damian has the resources to affect real lasting change.


OMG now that you mention it it totally is.
We totally missed that and the fact Bruce and Clark kinda just made their sons the official YOUNG/JUNIOR JUSTICE LEAGUE or JUNIOR WORLD'S FINEST.

I mean if they are working with and handling league business that makes them some form of YJL.

I do't like Batboy as a name and I don't mind Damian becoming Batman of good guy leader of the league. I love what Jurgens did in BB but I also love Batman 666 and 700.

I would rather 666 who also takes over the league and just never ever dies.


Great Avatar Dietrich  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

Batman




I'm a huge fan of the collar and the fact that Damian's Batman is so easily identifiable instead of a Bruce clone. He put his mark on it.

----------


## CPSparkles

Robins

----------


## CPSparkles

I'm pretty sure that Jacket [the one Damian wore in Streets of Gotham belongs to Tim]

Damian and Colin

----------


## CPSparkles

Awww

----------


## dietrich

> I'm pretty sure that Jacket [the one Damian wore in Streets of Gotham belongs to Tim]
> 
> Damian and Colin


Tim does have an identical one. my idea is that Damian needed regular street clothes to go under cover so he borrowed it. Damian's closet was crammed with nothing but turtle necks, tailored slacks and formal shirts at the time. This was before he loosen up.

----------


## CPSparkles

Okay i thought this was pretty hilarious

----------


## CPSparkles

> Tim does have an identical one. my idea is that Damian needed regular street clothes to go under cover so he borrowed it. Damian's closet was crammed with nothing but turtle necks, tailored slacks and formal shirts at the time. This was before he loosen up.


I like that he borrowed from his bro  :Smile:

----------


## adrikito

> Okay i thought this was pretty hilarious


You are right, is funny..




> Batman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the collar and the fact that Damian's Batman is so easily identifiable instead of a Bruce clone. He put his mark on it.


Yeah, Tomorrow Tim is like N52 Batman..

----------


## fanfan13

anyone read Super Sons annual?

What did I just read lmao
But it was fun nonetheless.

----------


## TheCape

I was surprised to see Streaky the Super Cat. Detective Chimp was a nice surprise thougth.

----------


## fanfan13

how super dog can romantically date super cat is beyond me XD

----------


## dietrich

> anyone read Super Sons annual?
> 
> What did I just read lmao
> But it was fun nonetheless.


I loved it. Surprised Damian didn't try to keep all the pets though that might be a tad evil.

----------


## adrikito

HAHAHHAHA.. Seems that this is from talent showcase..

Screen Shot 653.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> HAHAHHAHA.. Seems that this is from talent showcase..
> 
> Screen Shot 653.jpg


Poor Dick just how many people are in his head?

----------


## dietrich

So I don't like Titus being classed as a Bat Hound in the Annual. What the frack Tomasi? Krypto gets a name check but Titus has o go under a collective term.

Also I guess some dogs are more heroic than others. I didn't like Titus getting up to answer the call while Ace slept. They could have just no shown Ace.

----------


## RedBird

> So I don't like Titus being classed as a Bat Hound in the Annual. What the frack Tomasi? Krypto gets a name check but Titus has o go under a collective term.
> 
> Also I guess some dogs are more heroic than others. I didn't like Titus getting up to answer the call while Ace slept. They could have just no shown Ace.


Maybe it was a power move by Tomasi? Like, _my_ dog is better :P

----------


## dietrich

> Maybe it was a power move by Tomasi? Like, _my_ dog is better :P


Tell me about it. It sure feels that way. Every main writer in DC seems to be flexing their muscle by what they can canonise and now the pets are getting dragged into it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AlcorDee

Well if you think about it this way, how many Ace's have there been since the first one was fully grown and on the midle-aged end when Dick was Robin? At least Damian bothered to give his dog a proper name instead of something like Ace VI. I dislike reintroduction of Ace into current day Batman period considering how generic Ace's have became. Plus, I'm pretty sure this is other writers trying to cover up for King's blunder when he forgot Titus was the current Wayne dog and included Ace playing with Jason into Batman out of nowhere.

I feel kinda cheated for the lack of Alfred the Cat however but this was an incredibly fun issue. Would 100% dig a Superpets series. Superpets Origins. Superpets Zero Year. Superpets: Fall of Critter Clay. Superpets Bad Blood. Superpets: Apokalips. Crisis Superpets. Superpets: Return.

----------


## dietrich

Since we are getting a new Superboy







Poor Damian

----------


## dietrich

> Well if you think about it this way, how many Ace's have there been since the first one was fully grown and on the midle-aged end when Dick was Robin? At least Damian bothered to give his dog a proper name instead of something like Ace VI. I dislike reintroduction of Ace into current day Batman period considering how generic Ace's have became. Plus, I'm pretty sure this is other writers trying to cover up for King's blunder when he forgot Titus was the current Wayne dog and included Ace playing with Jason into Batman out of nowhere.
> 
> I feel kinda cheated for the lack of Alfred the Cat however but this was an incredibly fun issue. Would 100% dig a Superpets series. Superpets Origins. Superpets Zero Year. Superpets: Fall of Critter Clay. Superpets Bad Blood. Superpets: Apokalips. Crisis Superpets. Superpets: Return.


I wish the Jason Ace thing was a blunder but it was clearly a man abusing his power to stick it to a fan base for having the audacity to question him when he needlessly insulted their character.

I'm a sucker for pets so will welcome a super pets on going or even a super pets segment at the end of each Supersons comics

----------


## dietrich

> Well if you think about it this way, how many Ace's have there been since the first one was fully grown and on the midle-aged end when Dick was Robin? At least Damian bothered to give his dog a proper name instead of something like Ace VI. I dislike reintroduction of Ace into current day Batman period considering how generic Ace's have became. Plus, I'm pretty sure this is other writers trying to cover up for King's blunder when he forgot Titus was the current Wayne dog and included Ace playing with Jason into Batman out of nowhere.
> 
> I feel kinda cheated for the lack of Alfred the Cat however but this was an incredibly fun issue. Would 100% dig a Superpets series. Superpets Origins. Superpets Zero Year. Superpets: Fall of Critter Clay. Superpets Bad Blood. Superpets: Apokalips. Crisis Superpets. Superpets: Return.


I just i don't want Titus under the Bat hound umbrella. That's such a date and lame tag.

----------


## RedBird

Kinda Green Arrow spoilers but uh, if what happened in that issue sticks, then how do think Damian is gonna feel knowing that Emiko has the hots, not for him, but for his older brother Nightwing?

----------


## AlcorDee

I've an explanation for why Titus and Batcow would fight the good fight and "Ace" wouldn't tho. Damian obviously trains his pets to excel at every stage of life, further their mission of fighting the evils of the world and bring honor to their family. As comrades, brothers in arms and family they shall be worthy. Alfred the cat came last just before Damian died so he's still in training. I mean, he even gave Goliath the induction cermony with Batlight. Meanwhile Bruce and Alfred raise Ace as a... dog. And have doggier expectancies of him.

But boy if this issue doesn't explain why Titus was so chill in Apokalips.

----------


## dietrich

> Kinda Green Arrow spoilers but uh, if what happened in that issue sticks, then how do think Damian is gonna feel knowing that Emiko has the hots, not for him, but for his older brother Nightwing?


Everyone has the hots for nightwing that's expected though I'm not sure if Damian  is aware of how much of a lady killer his brother is.
I think he'll "tt" and that's it.

Seeing as the same guy writing GA came up with Damian crushing on Emi I think we shall find out soon enough how he feels and I bet this is leading somewhere.

----------


## dietrich

> I've an explanation for why Titus and Batcow would fight the good fight and "Ace" wouldn't tho. Damian obviously trains his pets to excel at every stage of life, further their mission of fighting the evils of the world and bring honor to their family. As comrades, brothers in arms and family they shall be worthy. Alfred the cat came last just before Damian died so he's still in training. I mean, he even gave Goliath the induction cermony with Batlight. Meanwhile Bruce and Alfred raise Ace as a... dog. And have doggier expectancies of him.
> 
> But boy if this issue doesn't explain why Titus was so chill in Apokalips.


I loved that scene where he makes them take that oath that means that either Dick or Bruce r both made him take that oath for him to know about it.

----------


## Blue22

Everyone here's debating about Titus and Ace, meanwhile I'm wondering whether or not that was really a parrot or if Plastic Man has a secret double life nobody's figured out yet XD




> Kinda Green Arrow spoilers but uh, if what happened in that issue sticks, then how do think Damian is gonna feel knowing that Emiko has the hots, not for him, but for his older brother Nightwing?


And with this, the world's brattiest and most one sided love triangle begins

----------


## TheCape

> Kinda Green Arrow spoilers but uh, if what happened in that issue sticks, then how do think Damian is gonna feel knowing that Emiko has the hots, not for him, but for his older brother Nightwing?


He would do his classic "TT" sound and thennwould continued with what the hell is doing. Althougth, i would be kind of hilarious if Damian seeks Dick for dating advice.

----------


## dietrich

> Everyone here's debating about Titus and Ace, meanwhile I'm wondering whether or not that was really a parrot or if Plastic Man has a secret double life nobody's figured out yet XD
> 
> 
> 
> And with this, the world's brattiest and most one sided love triangle begins


One sided! Nothing can ever come between Dick and Damian.

----------


## AlcorDee

Well, crushing on Nightwing might as well be a rite of passage in teenage hero community. I mean, I'm pretty sure even other Robins may have lowkey crushed on Dick at some point. Or at least intensely idolized him. Damian would probably commend Emiko on her good tastes.

----------


## dietrich

> He would do his classic "TT" sound and thennwould continued with what the hell is doing. Althougth, i would be kind of hilarious if Damian seeks Dick for dating advice.


I would love for him not just to ask for advice but try to actually emulate Dick Grayson moves.

----------


## dietrich

Has Plastic man shown up in Rebirth yet? I know he's in Injustice 2 but not so sure about main verse.

----------


## TheCape

> I would love for him not just to ask for advice but try to actually emulate Dick Grayson moves.


Well, he should emulate 90s Bludhaven Dick, 80s NTT Dick was still a novice in that.

----------


## dietrich

> Well, crushing on Nightwing might as well be a rite of passage in teenage hero community. I mean, I'm pretty sure even other Robins may have lowkey crushed on Dick at some point. Or at least intensely idolized him. Damian would probably commend Emiko on her good tastes.


Tim definitely had a huge man crush on Grayson. Probably still does. Jason too especially in light of that annual. They all idolise him though Damian hides it best.

----------


## RedBird

> Has Plastic man shown up in Rebirth yet? I know he's in Injustice 2 but not so sure about main verse.


I think he sort of showed up in metal, or at least his old outfit did. (I think....Someone correct me on that one) 

And he will soon feature as a team member in "The Terrifics'.

----------


## dietrich

> I think he sort of showed up in metal, or at least his old outfit did. (I think....Someone correct me on that one) 
> 
> And he will soon feature as a team member in "The Terrifics'.


Yeah i saw the easter egg in metal but wasn't quite sure if the man himself had popped up.
The Terrifics huh well that just makes that title even more of a sure pull

----------


## AlcorDee

> Tim definitely had a huge man crush on Grayson. Probably still does.


And Jason kept resenting him for his perfect flawless unmatchable golden boy-ness even in his cray cray times.
Stephanie never shied away from acknowledging him as one hot piece of ass.
Plus, Damian would die, eh, sorry... Damian literally did die for Dick. He's pretty much his be-all end-all in his tsundere Damian way.

----------


## adrikito

> Since we are getting a new Superboy
> 
> Poor Damian


you would never believe how many times I said that.




> Kinda Green Arrow spoilers but uh, if what happened in that issue sticks, then how do think Damian is gonna feel knowing that Emiko has the hots, not for him, but for his older brother Nightwing?


WHEN DID THAT HAPPEN?

The same that when Damian heard about the BATMAN of bludhaven..

*Damian*. Grr, Grayson... 

Damian and Grayson reunion... 
*
Damian:* Tell me your secret.. I need to conquer one girl..
*Dick:* What?


HAHAHAHA

----------


## RedBird

> They all idolise him though Damian hides it best.


Oh please! 

This child is transparent as hell  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheCape

RCO021.jpg
Here is the annual page, i guest than this is the typical wet dream or your average teen superhero in the DC universe at this point.

----------


## Blue22

> I would love for him not just to ask for advice but try to actually emulate Dick Grayson moves.


Damian acting like Dick...I never thought I needed to see that until now  :Big Grin: 




> RCO021.jpg
> Here is the annual page, i guest than this is the typical wet dream or your average teen superhero in the DC universe at this point.


Oh damn! I didn't think she was crushing THAT hard. If Damian's the Tsundere, we might have found our Yandere XD

----------


## dietrich

> Oh please! 
> 
> This child is transparent as hell


Fine! You just had to come at me with scans  :Big Grin:

----------


## adrikito

> Attachment 58467
> Here is the annual page, i guest than this is the typical wet dream or your average teen superhero in the DC universe at this point.


*
WOW, NIGHTWING WAS in Green Arrow annual?*  I need to see this..

It doesn´t matter...*Percy said that Damian that she was his first crush, nothing more.. If waiting, I can see DamianxMaya as something definitive(she was created thanks to him), no matter.*

My avatar is only for remember this moment and forget those who ship Damian with Superboy..  :Mad:

----------


## dietrich

> Damian acting like Dick...I never thought I needed to see that until now 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh damn! I didn't think she was crushing THAT hard. If Damian's the Tsundere, we might have found our Yandere XD


It would be a train wreck and humiliating as all hell but I want to see it. Please Percy give us Damian trying to actually put moves on a girl  :Smile:

----------


## TheCape

> This child is transparent as hell*


Oh man, this is probably my favorite scene of Seely's run.

----------


## AlcorDee

Best kind of sabotage would be though if Damian documented and displayed Dick's entire disastrous dating history and romantic ineptitude for Emiko in powerpoint format. 

"And this is why you shouldn't get involved with Nightwing in that way."
"What I get from this is that you're stalking your brother."

----------


## dietrich

> Attachment 58467
> Here is the annual page, i guest than this is the typical wet dream or your average teen superhero in the DC universe at this point.


OH my God why the hell isn't THIS Percy writing TT

----------


## Blue22

> It would be a train wreck and humiliating as all hell but I want to see it. Please Percy give us Damian trying to actually put moves on a girl


As often as Dick, Bruce, and apparently even Talia get around, I'm surprised Damian hasn't learned anything yet lol

----------


## TheCape

> As often as Dick, Bruce, and apparently even Talia get around, I'm surprised Damian hasn't learned anything yet lol


Well he was a 10 years olf kid for a long time, he still was interested on Katana thougth....

----------


## dietrich

> As often as Dick, Bruce, and apparently even Talia get around, I'm surprised Damian hasn't learned anything yet lol


Well he's 13 and he has even less chill than his dad and bro. Though honestly I don't think Damian will ever be that good or big on romance. I think his priorities lie elsewhere

----------


## dietrich

> *
> WOW, NIGHTWING WAS in Green Arrow annual?*  I need to see this..
> 
> It doesn´t matter...*Percy said that Damian that she was his first crush, nothing more.. If waiting, I can see DamianxMaya as something definitive(she was created thanks to him), no matter.*
> 
> My avatar is only for remember this moment and forget those who ship Damian with Superboy..


I ship Damian with a knife or a katana  :Smile:

----------


## Blue22

> Well he's 13 and he has even less chill than his dad and bro. Though honestly I don't think Damian will ever be that good or big on romance. I think his priorities lie elsewhere


The day Damian gets a real love interest (who* isn't* Raven! Damn, I hate that ship) is the day DC officially needs to slow down! HE'S JUST A BABY!  :Frown: 




> My avatar is only for remember this moment and forget those who ship Damian with Superboy..


That's another weird ship that tumblr seems to really love. But I'll take that over him and Raven.

----------


## AlcorDee

[Batman voice] "No dating before you're thirty."

Batman in question can be Bruce or Dick.

----------


## TheCape

> The day Damian gets a real love interest (who*isn't*Raven! Damn, I hate that ship) is the day DC officially needs to slow down! HE'S JUST A BABY!*


Ok, i know that this wasn't intentional, but you just remind me to that scene in DBZ abridged when Bulma said that FutureTrunks shouldn't figth Cell because he is just baby  :Big Grin: . I would be hilarious seeing Bruce saying that when it comes to dating.

----------


## adrikito

> I ship Damian with a knife or a katana


Maybe Damian Beyond did that... We can´t repeat the same..  :Wink: 





> The day Damian gets a real love interest (who* isn't* Raven! Damn, I hate that ship) is the day DC officially needs to slow down! HE'S JUST A BABY!


I saw enough for know that BBxRaven is something like TimxSteph, you can separate them, but they will return because they are the right choice for both characters..

Your problem now is not Damian one RavenxKidflash..

----------


## wafle

> Damian literally did die for Dick.


I'v been waiting for the perfect moment to repost this:




> 


Thank you dietrich for orginally posting this amazing fan art.

----------


## Blue22

> Your problem now is not Damian one RavenxKidflash..


Oh I'm well aware of the Wally problem. He will be dealt with in due time

----------


## TheCape

tumblr_inline_olxr9nNchJ1swmt53_1280-1.jpg
An undignified position.

----------


## AlcorDee

> i'v been waiting for the perfect moment to repost this:
> 
> 
> Thank you dietrich for orginally posting this amazing fan art.


why must you do this to me im dyning here oh my swedt babny

----------


## adrikito

> tumblr_inline_olxr9nNchJ1swmt53_1280-1.jpg
> An undignified position.


I remember this.... Damian with powers.. Batman and Robin was my first comic in DC..

----------


## adrikito

> why must you do this to me im dyning here oh my swedt babny


You are using a new avatar... Krypto and Damian pets.. 

Wait... I think that this cat is not Penyworth..

----------


## AlcorDee

> You are using a new avatar... Krypto and Damian pets.. 
> 
> Wait... I think that this cat is not Penyworth..


Streaky the Supercat and Batcow.

Because Super Pets is the only superhero team I NEED.

----------


## adrikito

> Streaky the Supercat and Batcow.
> 
> Because Super Pets is the only superhero team I NEED.


Supercat?  :Confused:  the only SUPERpet that I know is Krypto...

----------


## AlcorDee

> Supercat?  the only SUPERpet that I know is Krypto...


Well it is just him and Streaky atm(who is for some reason female now) But before all the reboots we also had Comet the Superhorse and Beppo the Supermonkey.

----------


## adrikito

> Well it is just him and Streaky atm(who is for some reason female now) But before all the reboots we also had Comet the Superhorse and Beppo the Supermonkey.


The reboots can make strange changes sometimes...

----------


## CPSparkles

> I'v been waiting for the perfect moment to repost this:
> 
> 
> Thank you dietrich for orginally posting this amazing fan art.


That moment gets me every time.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Kinda Green Arrow spoilers but uh, if what happened in that issue sticks, then how do think Damian is gonna feel knowing that Emiko has the hots, not for him, but for his older brother Nightwing?


What! oh poor Damian but I guess that something all of Dick's brother's have to deal with. I remember Steph

----------


## CPSparkles

> tumblr_inline_olxr9nNchJ1swmt53_1280-1.jpg
> An undignified position.


Oh I love panels that show that he's still just a kid. He needs to get more sleek if he want's to win Emiko.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian acting like Dick...I never thought I needed to see that until now 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh damn! I didn't think she was crushing THAT hard. If Damian's the Tsundere, we might have found our Yandere XD


I know right 
Notice me senpai  :Smile:

----------


## fanfan13

> Attachment 58467
> Here is the annual page, i guest than this is the typical wet dream or your average teen superhero in the DC universe at this point.


OH MY GOD!! Just what is this lmao!
So Emi has a crush on Dick? Don't tell me she kissed Damian knowing he is Dick's brother. This love triangle-ish is so fanfic material and I kinda dig it! I hope Percy will explore more about Damian and Emiko's relationship.

Make a move already, Dami.

----------


## Assam

I love that both of these potential relationships would be disasters if they actually happened (especially since one would end with one of the party's in jail) and yet the one-sided attractions, Damian for Emi and Emi for Dick, both make sense for their characters. I wanna see Ollie finding out about all this and being the disapproving big brother about it all, Roy sitting back and enjoying the show, and Dinah keeping Damian in a hold while the adults talk.

----------


## dietrich

> OH MY GOD!! Just what is this lmao!
> So Emi has a crush on Dick? Don't tell me she kissed Damian knowing he is Dick's brother. This love triangle-ish is so fanfic material and I kinda dig it! I hope Percy will explore more about Damian and Emiko's relationship.
> 
> Make a move already, Dami.


I don't think he has any moves or even knows what moves are. He'll probably try to slay or capture something in her honour.

----------


## dietrich

> I love that both of these potential relationships would be disasters if they actually happened (especially since one would end with one of the party's in jail) and yet the one-sided attractions, Damian for Emi and Emi for Dick, both make sense for their characters. I wanna see Ollie finding out about all this and being the disapproving big brother about it all, Roy sitting back and enjoying the show, and Dinah keeping Damian in a hold while the adults talk.


I want Ollie, Roy and Dinah finding out too. Ollie especially since he set Damian onto Emi.

----------


## dietrich

> Well it is just him and Streaky atm(who is for some reason female now) But before all the reboots we also had Comet the Superhorse and Beppo the Supermonkey.


Whose pet is Rex? Synder mentioned him on twitter

----------


## sakuyamons

> I want Ollie, Roy and Dinah finding out too. Ollie especially since he set Damian onto Emi.


Ollie would tease the hell out of him  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Hey dietrich, cool new avatar btw!

----------


## dietrich

> Ollie would tease the hell out of him 
> 
> Hey dietrich, cool new avatar btw!


Thanks  :Smile: 

Ikr I really hope we get more out of this story. I loved Damian and Ollie's banter in GR I want more.

----------


## Assam

> Thanks


Important question Dietrich: Who do you think is Hero Aca best girl? 




> Ikr I really hope we get more out of this story. I loved Damian and Ollie's banter in GR I want more.


You know it's a shame Ollie didn't take in Roy as a kid in the current continuity. You just know Damian would be the one to point out that that basically makes Emi his aunt.

----------


## fanfan13

> OH MY GOD!! Just what is this lmao!
> So Emi has a crush on Dick? Don't tell me she kissed Damian knowing he is Dick's brother. This love triangle-ish is so fanfic material and I kinda dig it! I hope Percy will explore more about Damian and Emiko's relationship.
> 
> Make a move already, Dami.


2017-11-30 11.31.20.jpg

I wonder will I get an answer lol.

----------


## dietrich

> Important question Dietrich: Who do you think is Hero Aca best girl?


Oh that's a difficult one for me since Hero Aca has a really stellar female roster.  I'm split between Jiro, Kendo and Su but if I  had to pick one it'd be Su.

Who is your best girl?

----------


## dietrich

> 2017-11-30 11.31.20.jpg
> 
> I wonder will I get an answer lol.


Keep us posted.

----------


## Assam

> Oh that's a difficult one for me since Hero Aca has a really stellar female roster.  but if I  had to pick one it'd be Su.


It seems this is a rare case where we see eye to eye.  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> It seems this is a rare case where we see eye to eye.


Well what do you know although not entirely true since we both also like Roy and Kenan but yeah Su rocks  :Smile:

----------


## Assam

> Well what do you know although not entirely true since we both also like Roy and Kenan but yeah Su rocks


Hence why I said "rare" and not "a first".  :Stick Out Tongue: 

You know I'm not sure why it is, but over here in the west, Su seems to definitely be the most popular female character, but over in Japan, that title handily belongs to Jiro.

----------


## adrikito

> What! oh poor Damian but I guess that something all of Dick's brother's have to deal with. I remember Steph


No matter... Maybe thanks to this my dream of DamianxMaya can happen in a 4 years(for example) and with Emiko in middle would have been 6-7 years.. He doesn´t need present Maya to his mother..

Steph was single too in that moment.. This is the price for be the little brother of Grayson, even Jason believed that Artemis would fall in love with him(red hood outlaws annual).. *I am sure that Grayson will have a secret girls fanclub.. HAHAHAHA..*




> OH MY GOD!! Just what is this lmao!
> So Emi has a crush on Dick? Don't tell me she kissed Damian knowing he is Dick's brother. This love triangle-ish is so fanfic material and I kinda dig it! I hope Percy will explore more about Damian and Emiko's relationship.
> 
> Make a move already, Dami.


A move? when? He will be soon trapped in a school...

Excellent idea DC, you separate him from Gotham City for then lock him in another kind of jail.... Thanks Bruce, Thanks Supersons  :Mad:   Talia should do something useful as Damian mother and save him from that fate, help your son and I will forget that you killed him..

And for the rest, TT is busy, the rest of the team needs the BB, Starfire and Raven saga..

----------


## dietrich

> *I am sure that Grayson will have a secret girls fanclub.. HAHAHAHA..*


Introducing The SkullGirls  or as I like the call them The Dick Grayson Fan Club St Hadrian's branch.
*Juan and Jim are code names for Dick's Butt cheeks* talk about objectification.

----------


## dietrich

> Hence why I said "rare" and not "a first". 
> 
> You know I'm not sure why it is, but over here in the west, Su seems to definitely be the most popular female character, but over in Japan, that title handily belongs to Jiro.


Maybe her quirkiness or humour is appealing to westerners. Jiro is great but Su has a directness and dryness that is just unbeatable

----------


## adrikito

> Introducing The SkullGirls  or as I like the call them The Dick Grayson Fan Club St Hadrian's branch.
> *Juan and Jim are code names for Dick's Butt cheeks* talk about objectification.


Ok... Now I remember that this FANCLUB exist..

----------


## dietrich

I love this kid

----------


## dietrich

Damian and Suren

----------


## adrikito

> Damian and Suren


RSOB 12 and 13, the end of the greatest era of Damian Wayne...

----------


## dietrich

> RSOB 12 and 13, the end of the greatest era of Damian Wayne...


Yep Gleason's Damian is special. This series is special.

----------


## adrikito

> Yep Gleason's Damian is special. This series is special.


Yes, even his creator Gleason knows that.

----------


## AlcorDee

I fell off my chair laughing today when I was checking Damian tag on tumblr. Yanno, the old classic of random quota of posts calling Damian ships pedophilic/incest and making generalized personal attacks and name calling at those "sinful/criminal/wrong/predator/sicko/etc" shlppers in an entire tag. The twist is it that Terry McGinnis was the minor and DAMIAN was too old for him and it's been hours and HOLY SHIT I still can't stop laughing whenever I remember. Who let the Joker gas out?

Best part is, I didn't even know it was a thing that anyone shipped until that morally offended post and hoo boy I really need to ship it for myself now if only for the irony. Too bad I never cared for Batman Beyond.

In other news, still so glad I quit tumblr ages ago.

----------


## sakuyamons

> Yes, even his creator Gleason knows that.


I hope he wasn’t kidding when he said he wanted to continue it.

----------


## TheCape

> Yep Gleason's Damian is special. This series is special.


Althougth i agreed, weren't those last issues written by other guy, not that they were bad, just not as good.

----------


## TheCape

@AlcorDee
Quoting Krillin
"How is that a thing?"

----------


## AlcorDee

> @AlcorDee
> Quoting Krillin
> "How is that a thing?"


I've no idea. Maybe it isn't? I mean, I never saw any fanart or fic of it. I don't have much faith in any ship shamer's rationality so it wouldn't surprise me if some of them turned delusional? Maybe you don't get protests if the people you're accusing don't exist. Filling the morally outraged social justice hate show quota without becoming a target?

Or maybe it's reverse psychology and the poster was the patient zero shipper because now I ironically can't get it out of my mindl.

----------


## dietrich

> Althougth i agreed, weren't those last issues written by other guy, not that they were bad, just not as good.


They were however I wasn't referring to just those panels. Gleason's Damian is special, Fawkes' Damian is special the series is special. The entire package is special.
Why are we being pedantic here?

----------


## TheCape

Nitpicking, don't sweat it. Is still a pretty good series reagaedless  :Smile:

----------


## adrikito

> I hope he wasn’t kidding when he said he wanted to continue it.


https://twitter.com/patrick_gleason/...57087854116864

And the question was not about RSOB..

Despite this, I know that he wants to be 100 issues in Superman(like King with Batman  :Mad: ) if this is possible.. I saw this too in his twitter..

----------


## Godlike13

Not sure i would call it a nitpick. There was a rather stark discrepancy between Gleason's half run and Fawkes' clean up job.

----------


## dietrich

> Not sure i would call it a nitpick. There was a rather stark discrepancy between Gleason's run and Fawkes' clean up job.


That's highly objective  both writers did an excellent job. Fawkes less so than Gleason but both still excellent and recognisable.

----------


## dietrich

Batman and Robin by Pat Gleason

----------


## fanfan13

> I love this kid


Look at that smile...  :Smile: 

Anyway, i like Gleason's more than Fawkes'. Gleason's issues and panel were filled with huge feels.

----------


## adrikito

> I fell off my chair laughing today when I was checking Damian tag on tumblr.


Tumblr... I learned to NEVER put Damian Wayne here... One time only putting MAYA, I almost readed one gay parody of robin and superboy.. You can´t imagine this with one girl in middle, she was invisible(one of nobody tricks) in the story..

I prefer one unknown character that I remember with Damian head(But I saw this character like one bad version of Damian killing the good Damian) of one Damian hater in deviantart that many things of tumblr..

----------


## fanfan13

Tumblr is... weird.
But I always end up scrolling down Damian tag on almost regular basis. I'm really weak.

----------


## adrikito

> Tumblr is... weird.
> But I always end up scrolling down Damian tag on almost regular basis. I'm really weak.


I renounced to see Damian in Tumblr(except Zatotubu).. With the Supersons Era they traumatize me easily in this place..

In deviantart the Supersons things are more normal(is more times shipped with girls, even girls that I don´t know.. I mentioned that Hitgirl previously)... However, the strange people put images  and comments too everywhere, I should avoid the images with these 2 together.. 

Without Supersons existence(is creating one strange club inside of damian fanbase) this will be less usual(almost inexistent), you will only see normal fans and damian haters.. Put these 2 in the same school during a long time only can make this worst.


*I prefer one Damian with thousand of haters than with thousands of strange fans that saw him cute with Superboy, people that want both as a couple and DC gives them that.. If that people WINS someday WINS I can only renounce to the comics forever..*

----------


## dietrich

> I renounced to see Damian in Tumblr(except Zatotubu).. With the Supersons Era they traumatize me easily in this place..
> 
> In deviantart the Supersons things are more normal(is more times shipped with girls, even girls that I don´t know.. I mentioned that Hitgirl previously)... However, the strange people put images  and comments too everywhere, I should avoid the images with these 2 together.. 
> 
> Without Supersons existence(is creating one strange club inside of damian fanbase) this will be less usual(almost inexistent), you will only see normal fans and damian haters.. Put these 2 in the same school during a long time only can make this worst.
> 
> 
> *I prefer one Damian with thousand of haters than with thousands of strange fans that saw him cute with Superboy, people that want both as a couple and DC gives them that.. If that people someday WINS my WORST fear will be real.... After this I can only renounce to the comics forever..*


I'm sorry but I don't know how you can be so offended by specifically Supersons Shippers when the abomination that is the Dick and Damian or Damian + whatever Robin is even more prevalent. 

Damian plus any Robin has the double yuck factor of paedophilia and Incest while.
I don't like Supersons shipping because while a 13yr old can have a sweetheart a 10yr old has zero business dating or even holding hands.

I don't much care what people ship so long as they buy Damian stuff or grow his base.

----------


## adrikito

I prefer the DickxDamian abomination... I like both characters, however, I will would see these 2 with different eyes.. As different characters..

Maybe the day that we see Damian with his first girlfriend that people will renounce to this.. I will put the image or the interview that confirmed this girlfriend EVERYWHERE..


You are right... Put one boy of ONLY 10 YEARS in this situation(is more crime than ship Damian with anyone now)..... RSOB was the first time that I wanted Damian with a girl, but only with him more older... 

Seems that these people ignored that blonde girl alien of superman comics.. However, I only remember her because she used her powers against Damian..  :Mad:

----------


## CPSparkles

New Talent Showcase



There's a few more Damian moments in the Nightwing story

----------


## CPSparkles

> I prefer the DickxDamian abomination... I like both characters, however, I will would see these 2 with different eyes.. As different characters..
> 
> Maybe the day that we see Damian with his first girlfriend that people will renounce to this.. I will put the image or the interview that confirmed this girlfriend EVERYWHERE..
> 
> 
> You are right... Put one boy of ONLY 10 YEARS in this situation(is more crime than ship Damian with anyone now)..... RSOB was the first time that I wanted Damian with a girl, but only with him more older... Seems that these people ignored that blonde girl alien of superman comics.. The most similar to a love that he would have had..


Even if he got an official GF that ship and all his other Yaoi ships will continue. Shipper have a knack for ignoring continuity

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian and Suren


So Suren is in Gotham?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Attachment 58517
> 
> I wonder will I get an answer lol.


I hope you get an answer soon  :Smile:

----------


## adrikito

> new talent showcase
> 
> 
> 
> there's a few more damian moments in the nightwing story


 batgirl reminds me the... Pre-burnside batgirl.. a better version in my opinion..




> So Suren is in Gotham?


I think... that we should wait for RSOB for know that... Unlike Goliath(thanks to DC) and Maya(Thanks to Gleason), I can´t see him appearing in other places..

*
Gleason: I put her in “Superman” #10 and 11, and it was a really intentional thing.* When I left her in “Robin: Son of Batman,” she was just kind of out there. *In my mind, she has a really big part to play in the DCU, with a really large character arc. One of the things that I wanted was let people know that he is still out there.* There is a plan for her in the background so I was really glad to re-introduce her in “Superman” #10.

https://www.cbr.com/superboy-robin-j...n-superman-10/

----------


## dietrich

For you adrikito

Damian and Maya

----------


## adrikito

I remember this image.. THANK YOU..


Maybe I should replace my avatar for that image..... Or for this:

maya ducard nobody damian wayne robin.jpg
*
Maya:* Don´t touch my boy..

----------


## dietrich

> I remember this image.. THANK YOU..
> 
> 
> Maybe I should replace my avatar for this..


If you want though i like your Avatar

----------


## AlcorDee

Oh no now I'm getting images of Gangsta Damian and Maya. And poor cop Dick despairing over how to arrest his little brother.  Not the emotional part. The actual how of it because no jail can hold in.

On that note, would 100% support Damian's hostile take over mafia. Carmine Falcone stepping through the kneecapped bodies of his men into his office and the chair slowly turns around. There sits very smug itty bitty Damian. "All your bases belong to us now." "Us who?" [invisible Maya drops from ceiling] "Us hi and bye." 

Jason would be proud.

----------


## CPSparkles

Can i just point that of the 5 men pictured here 3 are somewhat surrogate Fathers for Damian and that makes me happy

----------


## CPSparkles

> Oh no now I'm getting images of Gangsta Damian and Maya. And poor cop Dick despairing over how to arrest his little brother.  Not the emotional part. The actual how of it because no jail can hold in.
> 
> On that note, would 100% support Damian's hostile take over mafia. Carmine Falcone stepping through the kneecapped bodies of his men into his office and the chair slowly turns around. There sits very smug itty bitty Damian. "All your bases belong to us now." "Us who?" [invisible Maya drops from ceiling] "Us hi and bye." 
> 
> Jason would be proud.


WHATTT!!!!! I love the way you Brain work AlcorDee  :Smile: 

That image is pretty sweet.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I remember this image.. THANK YOU..
> 
> 
> Maybe I should replace my avatar for that image..... Or for this:
> 
> Attachment 58547
> *
> Maya:* Don´t touch my boy..


Ha ha Nice

----------


## adrikito

> if you want though i like your avatar


thank you..

----------


## adrikito

> Can i just point that of the 5 men pictured here 3 are somewhat surrogate Fathers for Damian and that makes me happy


Because Damian never joined DEFIANCE, or Slade would have been some kind of father too...

----------


## AlcorDee

> Even Slade? HAHAHAHAHAHA..


*chokes*

What if Slade tutoring Damian in League of Assassins.

He did hijack his body once and Damian seemed to figure it out pretty fast instead of being confused who da heck it even was.

----------


## Aioros22

> Oh no now I'm getting images of Gangsta Damian and Maya. And poor cop Dick despairing over how to arrest his little brother.  Not the emotional part. The actual how of it because no jail can hold in.
> 
> On that note, would 100% support Damian's hostile take over mafia. Carmine Falcone stepping through the kneecapped bodies of his men into his office and the chair slowly turns around. There sits very smug itty bitty Damian. "All your bases belong to us now." "Us who?" [invisible Maya drops from ceiling] "Us hi and bye." 
> 
> Jason would be proud.


That resembles a Secret Warriors scene with Ares toodler son when he takes over the White House, beats everyone up, sits in the chair and writers to the President. 

"Signed Phobos, the Son of War".

----------


## adrikito

I hope that this is the first time that I am puttting this image here:

batfamily.jpg

----------


## CPSparkles

> I hope that this is the first time that I am puttting this image here:
> 
> batfamily.jpg


So much red in 52

----------


## adrikito

> So much red in 52


Yeah, even Grayson.. Is Cool but the blue is nightwing TRUE COLOR..

----------


## wafle

> Tumblr is... weird.
> But I always end up scrolling down Damian tag on almost regular basis. I'm really weak.


Yeah... and you got me into it sense you told me that's what you did... im not sure if im thankfull or i hate you for it, but i can't stop now, and i did find really cool artist who like to draw Damian in normal situations.

----------


## yohyoi

I found a way to make Damian happy. NIHON ANIMU!!!

----------


## dietrich

> I found a way to make Damian happy. NIHON ANIMU!!!


OH MY GOD This looks amazing. Everyone looks amazing even Tim! His hair looks the bomb.
Love Damian rocking the young princeling hair cut
Scratch that The Hood looks ridiculous  :Smile: 

And of course Dick is the only one that manages to be hot. Somethings never change

Just noticed Damian is smiling. That's worrying.

----------


## Fergus

> OH MY GOD This looks amazing. Everyone looks amazing even Tim! His hair looks the bomb.
> Love Damian rocking the young princeling hair cut
> Scratch that The Hood looks ridiculous 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


At some point all "other Robin" fans need to accept the universal truth that is If Dick Grayson is in the Room he will be the coolest and the best looking Batkid in the room. Never expect anything less because he simply is the best

----------


## Fergus

> Just noticed Damian is smiling. That's worrying.


Damian here is clearly a cross between Dick and Damian. Look at the boots, the smile , the mask and even the run is all RobinDick

----------


## AlcorDee

I saw blond hair and had to squee bc OMG STEPH but it was Catwoman. Still, Japan does a better job of bringing all Robins together in one adaptation than any piece of western media ever did. Take cues DC. These people know how to pander to their audience in best ways.

----------


## Fergus

> Because Damian never joined DEFIANCE, or Slade would have been some kind of father too...


I would love to see Slade try to parent Damian that would be explosive.
So funny thing was having a chat with a colleague and they were saying how far Robin as a character has come and how he has become a formidable warrior citing how he managed to disfigure two of DC's major villains Slade and Roman. 
I found that funny. I didn't correct them because that would require too much work and this guy seemed to be such a fan of the new warrior Robin that I didn't want to crush him.

----------


## Fergus

> I saw blond hair and had to squee bc OMG STEPH but it was Catwoman. Still, Japan does a better job of bringing all Robins together in one adaptation than any piece of western media ever did. Take cues DC. These people know how to pander to their audience in best ways.


They did do a good job though Jason looks hilarious. I understand it is representative of a particular type of soldier but a lot about Red Hood is tied up in his aesthetics fanboys are not going to be happy.

----------


## Barbatos666

Batman/TMNT 2 #1
The Shadow/Batman # 3
DC Holiday Special 
Out next week, looking forward to them all.

----------


## Fergus

> Batman/TMNT 2 #1
> The Shadow/Batman # 3
> DC Holiday Special 
> Out next week, looking forward to them all.


Nice one. I got confused earlier in the week thinking The Shadow/Batman 3 was out on Wednesday.
At the start of Rebirth I was upset that he was only in monthly books so I felt that i wouldn't get my regular Damian fix but luckily he shows up in enough books that we get him every week.

----------


## Fergus

So his main arch in the movie is Ivy? That's interesting and I like that. They barely interacted in GR and have no other interactions that I can recall.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian here is clearly a cross between Dick and Damian. Look at the boots, the smile , the mask and even the run is all RobinDick


It totally is Dickified Damian. He is channelling the original. He looks like a mischievous balding pixie. Cape  Baldy  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> I would love to see Slade try to parent Damian that would be explosive.
> So funny thing was having a chat with a colleague and they were saying how far Robin as a character has come and how he has become a formidable warrior citing how he managed to disfigure two of DC's major villains Slade and Roman. 
> I found that funny. I didn't correct them because that would require too much work and this guy seemed to be such a fan of the new warrior Robin that I didn't want to crush him.


I love animated Damian. That guy is the reason I read comics

----------


## AlcorDee

Well if we're counting movies

----------


## dietrich

> Well if we're counting movies


I love this movie. I love their whole history in the films. I hope they carry on with these AU's because I love them Ironically people bitch about Animated Damian yet the Movie which  preformed the worst in this AU is the one that minimised the focus on him and didn't show him on the cover.

Damian and Slade
Dick and Damian 
Dick and Kory were the only story lines worth a damn. Damian, Dick and Slade were the stars and the only enjoyable characters. I also wish we had more Jericho.

----------


## adrikito

Batman and Robin in the TMNT:

Attachment 58584

Attachment 58586


https://www.newsarama.com/37582-batm...re-s-bane.html

----------


## AlcorDee

I never liked any scene in animated superhero media more than Damian and Slade's last fight choreography in their first movie. And it didn't even have any superpowers thrown around. None of the later fights in series came close to it in mesmerizing me such even when the animation quality itself evolved over time. I had big hopes for Judas contract but best parts seems to have been shunted to background without much effort or budget spent on it. The emphasis was all on superpowers and sigh.

----------


## dietrich

The 2nd attachement



Robin takes a back sit while batman does the beat down.

Last time Damian kicked Kaycee's arse i hope this time he brings the pain to Bebop or Rocksteady or both

----------


## dietrich

Found this image of Deaged dick and damian and god i love the suspicious look on Damian's face

----------


## adrikito

> Found this image of Deaged dick and damian and god i love the suspicious look on Damian's face


For one moment with that red face(before see the complete image)... I believed that he was Maps..

----------


## dietrich

The talent behind this batman movie is extraordinary. Screenplay by Nakashima the Kill la kill guy, character design by Okazaki the Afro samurai dude and Music by Kanno of Jojo's bizarre adventure fame.

----------


## dietrich

> For one moment with that red face(before see the complete image)... I believed that he was Maps..


His expression here just makes me laugh so much.

----------


## adrikito

> Well if we're counting movies



HAHAHAHA... Now I remember this..

----------


## fanfan13

> I found a way to make Damian happy. NIHON ANIMU!!!


I'm seriously laughing at this! Hahahaha
especially that hood LMAO

when will this be out? next year I will be moving to Japan maybe I will watch this if it will air in Japan's cinemas and the timing is right.

----------


## fanfan13

> I would love to see Slade try to parent Damian that would be explosive.
> So funny thing was having a chat with a colleague and they were saying how far Robin as a character has come and how he has become a formidable warrior citing how he managed to disfigure two of DC's major villains Slade and Roman. 
> I found that funny. I didn't correct them because that would require too much work and this guy seemed to be such a fan of the new warrior Robin that I didn't want to crush him.


don't crush his fanboying, you did a good job on that.
does he know who is behind the robin mask?

----------


## CPSparkles

> I'm seriously laughing at this! Hahahaha
> especially that hood LMAO
> 
> when will this be out? next year I will be moving to Japan maybe I will watch this.


You're moving to Japan? Sounds good.

I actually like Jason and Damian's designs the best It's different Tim and Dick are just the same even Catwoman gets knocked up a notch everyone gets an interesting look.

Mmmh I'm still looking forward to this. I hope they snuck in Cass somewhere as the other resident Ninja [Damian being the other]
@Dietrich did you see the trailer Batman borrowed Damian's injustice finishing flair except more bats less smoke, Represent.

----------


## adrikito

> I'm seriously laughing at this! Hahahaha
> especially that hood LMAO
> 
> when will this be out? next year I will be moving to Japan maybe I will watch this if it will air in Japan's cinemas and the timing is right.


The villains name please? harley, joker, Gorila Grod? Two face. Poison Ivy with pink hair? one unknown villain and Penguin..

----------


## CPSparkles

> The villains name please? harley, joker, Gorila Grod? Two face. Poison Ivy with pink hair? one unknown villain and Penguin..


Deathstroke

----------


## adrikito

> Deathstroke


Is really Slade? EXCELLENT, is not deadshot..

----------


## fanfan13

> You're moving to Japan? Sounds good.
> 
> I actually like Jason and Damian's designs the best It's different Tim and Dick are just the same even Catwoman gets knocked up a notch everyone gets an interesting look.
> 
> Mmmh I'm still looking forward to this. I hope they snuck in Cass somewhere as the other resident Ninja [Damian being the other]
> @Dietrich did you see the trailer Batman borrowed Damian's injustice finishing flair except more bats less smoke, Represent.


Yes, I will be moving in spring next year to continue my study there.

I actually have no problem with Damian's design. Do you know a manga called Kozure Ookami? or I think in English it is translated as Lone Wolf and Cub. Damian's haircut is similar to the main character's toddler son and I like it.

I laughed more at Jason (but I just found out there is a cultural background behind the design of his mask so I come to like it) and Dick (he looks like that character in Final Fantasy).

I've seen the trailer and so far it has caught my interest. Although I personally think if the characters are in 2D design like in common anime movies instead of in 3D, it will look better.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Yes, I will be moving in spring next year to continue my study there.
> 
> I actually have no problem with Damian's design. Do you know a manga called Kozure Ookami? or I think in English it is translated as Lone Wolf and Cub. Damian's haircut is similar to the main character's toddler son and I like it.
> 
> I laughed more at Jason (but I just found out there is a cultural background behind the design of his mask so I come to like it) and Dick (he looks like that character in Final Fantasy).
> 
> I've seen the trailer and so far it has caught my interest. Although I personally think if the characters are in 2D design like in common anime movies instead of in 3D, it will look better.


Damian and Jason are funny looking but you can also see that thought has gone into their design. My guess is that it's that it's not that thought hasn't gone into the other two boys but more that their is nothing in their character that parallels ancient Japanese ninja or traditional lore. Red Hood ties neatly into the Komuso monk lore for example.

I'm not familiar with that manga.

----------


## fanfan13

> I'm not familiar with that manga.





cool haircut right?
(and that kid in the cover is a super badass. I believe he's unconsciously trained since he was a baby.)

----------


## Barbatos666

Batman/TMNT got me thinking. Has Bane interacted with Damian at all? Excluding that off panel hanging in "I am Bane". I dont think so which is shocking considering Bane's own history with the Al Ghul's and his childhood which rather epicly contrasts with Damian's. Bane is in many ways a dark reflection of what Damian can expect himself to be as a grown up

----------


## TheCape

> Music by Kanno of Jojo's bizarre adventure fame.


I don't care if this movie sucks or not, just for this, i'm in.

----------


## RedBird

Along with the haircut I like that they still gave him a pet in this ninjaverse as well.

Do you guys think the monkey will have an original name, or named after one of his own pets? (like an easter egg)

----------


## Aioros22

"I understood that reference"

----------


## RedBird

0yongyong0
Damian and the monkey

----------


## adrikito

> Along with the haircut I like that they still gave him a pet in this ninjaverse as well.
> 
> Do you guys think the monkey will have an original name, or named after one of his own pets? (like an easter egg)


I understood this reference too...

----------


## fanfan13

> Along with the haircut I like that they still gave him a pet in this ninjaverse as well.
> 
> Do you guys think the monkey will have an original name, or named after one of his own pets? (like an easter egg)


monkey as pet?
I think I missed this little detail...

----------


## fanfan13

> 0yongyong0
> Damian and the monkey


so fast! a fanart already

----------


## wafle

The trailer for the "Batman ninja":

----------


## CPSparkles

> 0yongyong0
> Damian and the monkey


Wow that was fast!

----------


## CPSparkles

> I understood this reference too...


What reference? I don't get it.

----------


## CPSparkles

> The trailer for the "Batman ninja":


Nice. Thanks for the upload.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Along with the haircut I like that they still gave him a pet in this ninjaverse as well.
> 
> Do you guys think the monkey will have an original name, or named after one of his own pets? (like an easter egg)


I hope it's named after one of his pets but the Japanese equivalent obviously.

----------


## adrikito

> The trailer for the "Batman ninja":


THANK YOU...


The page 555 of Damian appreciation is really weird... All japanese,   :Confused: even this user with Blackbeard of One Piece..

----------


## Blue22

> Along with the haircut I like that they still gave him a pet in this ninjaverse as well.
> 
> Do you guys think the monkey will have an original name, or named after one of his own pets? (like an easter egg)


I...I don't know what's funnier. His haircut or Red Hood's.....helmet?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Batman/TMNT got me thinking. Has Bane interacted with Damian at all? Excluding that off panel hanging in "I am Bane". I dont think so which is shocking considering Bane's own history with the Al Ghul's and his childhood which rather epicly contrasts with Damian's. Bane is in many ways a dark reflection of what Damian can expect himself to be as a grown up


Unfortunately no. Damian has such a wealth of juicy story potential due to his lineage and back story but because he arrived at a time when the batfamily is so vast proper exploration and attention isn't possible. There are just too many bat characters and not enough books or projects.

Imagine if we had a 90's batfamily situation. I bet we would have had more stories exploiting those connections

----------


## adrikito

Of tumblr(fortunatelly that place don´t exist only for bad things)..

Maya Ducard, the first girl of Damianverse(RSOB):

Maya Ducard Nobody fanmade.jpg

----------


## wafle

> Batman/TMNT got me thinking. Has Bane interacted with Damian at all? Excluding that off panel hanging in "I am Bane". I dont think so which is shocking considering Bane's own history with the Al Ghul's and his childhood which rather epicly contrasts with Damian's. Bane is in many ways a dark reflection of what Damian can expect himself to be as a grown up


In metal tie in Gotham Resistance he calls him and Nightwing "Little bat's", but yeah can't really recall any other interaction. Unless you count lil'Gotham (btw thanks for the recommendation Damian appreciation dwellers.)
https://imgur.com/a/3T5oH




> even this user with Blackbeard of One Piece..


I just love the character, if Damian is my favorite hero, Blackbeard is definitely my favorite villain.

----------


## adrikito

> I just love the character, if Damian is my favorite hero, Blackbeard is definitely my favorite villain.


My favorite character of Kurohigue Pirates is Shiryuu/Shilliew..

With WAFLE name, I imaginated some fan of Stephanie Brown..

----------


## CPSparkles

Laughed at this fan edit

----------


## adrikito

> laughed at this fan edit


good fan edit..

*
ONLY 9 MORE FOR 4000..*

----------


## DragonPiece

anyone get the tomasi batman and robin omnibus? seems so tempting

----------


## CPSparkles

> anyone get the tomasi batman and robin omnibus? seems so tempting


I did couldn't resist  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

> good fan edit..
> 
> *
> ONLY 9 MORE FOR 4000..*


But I like his funny haircut

----------


## adrikito

> But I like his funny haircut


He needs alfred again for cut his hair, like in RSOB..

----------


## fanfan13

> Laughed at this fan edit


Whaaat? But I love the haircut!

and a sword! I also love that Damian is a samurai ninja.

----------


## fanfan13

more fanarts!

by Zatotubu in tumblr (even Zatou was surprised with the haircut). I love the Lone Wolf and Cub reference.
4edb6cda-5963-45c0-945b-8691173119ee.jpg

by xxxsai in tumblr
a835ba40-a179-4b03-8151-6785557c7b8a.jpg

----------


## adrikito

> more fanarts!
> 
> by Zatotubu in tumblr (even Zatou was surprised with the haircut). I love the Lone Wolf and Cub reference.
> 4edb6cda-5963-45c0-945b-8691173119ee.jpg
> 
> by xxxsai in tumblr
> a835ba40-a179-4b03-8151-6785557c7b8a.jpg


HAHAHAHA..He was quick, in a few time, 1 image about this.

The 2nd image is good too.

----------


## CPSparkles

Winners of last year's Berlin Cosplay Competition Nightwing and Robin

Doing their best Beyonce

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> more fanarts!
> 
> by Zatotubu in tumblr (even Zatou was surprised with the haircut). I love the Lone Wolf and Cub reference.
> 4edb6cda-5963-45c0-945b-8691173119ee.jpg
> 
> by xxxsai in tumblr
> a835ba40-a179-4b03-8151-6785557c7b8a.jpg


I love so much that they gave him a pet.

----------


## fanfan13

> 


lmao what is this XD




> I love so much that they gave him a pet.


I love that animated version Damians have pets. First the pup in TTJD, and now a monkey in Ninja Batman movie. Damian and pets are inseparable.

----------


## Godlike13

There are no words...

----------


## Barbatos666

Wait, Damian has a monkey too? LMAO.

----------


## RedBird

0yongyong0

Brotherly teasing and the horrifying truth

----------


## RedBird

Nevermind deleted post

ignore

----------


## adrikito

> 0yongyong0
> 
> brotherly teasing and the horrifying truth


hahahahahahahhaaha

----------


## Fergus

> 0yongyong0
> 
> Brotherly teasing and the horrifying truth


Haha love this. There's certainly a lot of fanart for Batman Ninja

----------


## Fergus

> anyone get the tomasi batman and robin omnibus? seems so tempting


I got a copy

----------


## Fergus

> Winners of last year's Berlin Cosplay Competition Nightwing and Robin
> 
> Doing their best Beyonce


WOW! Was the dance part of the competition because as much as I love these two their Single Ladies? is on par with that SNL sketch.
Good on them I guess and congratulations.

----------


## Fergus

> don't crush his fanboying, you did a good job on that.
> does he know who is behind the robin mask?


He knows his name and that he is Bruce and Talia's kid but his Robin and comic knowledge is limited though to hear him talk he thinks he knows the lore well since you know he watched ALL the animated movies. And by that I mean just the new ones! He saw SMWW coupling in WAR an that drew him into the animated movies.

I also couldn't bring myself to tell him that they weren't a couple in the comics  :Frown:

----------


## yohyoi

> 0yongyong0
> 
> Brotherly teasing and the horrifying truth


Damian realized there is a good reason Jason wears that basket. It's to protect us from his cylindrical hairstyle.

----------


## Fergus

> Damian realized there is a good reason Jason wears that basket. It's to protect us from his cylindrical hairstyle.


Lol I really hope he takes it off in the movie curious to see if there's any more surprises lurking underneath. :Smile:

----------


## AlcorDee

> lol i really hope he takes it off in the movie curious to see if there's any more surprises lurking underneath.


another mask obviously

----------


## Fergus

> another mask obviously


Ha ha that would be great and not a domino but a full on mask.

----------


## AlcorDee

> Ha ha that would be great and not a domino but a full on mask.


His Red Hood helmet. And the domino is under THAT.

But oh my imagine Jason with a hannya mask.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

More stylish hair Robin

----------


## CPSparkles

> His Red Hood helmet. And the domino is under THAT.
> 
> But oh my imagine Jason with a hannya mask.


Maybe he's got a KidnPlay thing going under there  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RedBird

> Lol I really hope he takes it off in the movie curious to see if there's any more surprises lurking underneath.


Another basket :P

----------


## dietrich

> Another basket :P


A fancier crazier Basket you mean  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

Damian commission

----------


## dietrich

> 


Why did he throw his shoe?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Why did he throw his shoe?


Because he got out danced  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fergus

It's like a disease And Francis Manapul is a stirrer 

He posted this on the Supersons and Damian tumbler.
A T** fan  makes one of those Die Damian comments on an art post, Manupaul comes in stating his love for Damian and fan continues with bile and T** praise [this was Damian art nothing to do with T** fyi] Questioning why Francis likes the character.

The best part was Damian fan reacting with class.
I don't know any other base that repeatedly calls for a rival character's death aside from this particular one nor do I see Damian fans trolling stuff to do with T**. It's ridiculous.

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bbi1izohKwO/

----------


## AlcorDee

This is so typical. Recurrence of stuff like this is why I avoid Tim fandom as a whole like plague despite liking Tim myself.

----------


## TheCape

I avoid Tim's tag most of the time, is amazing how much they get wrong. As for that post, yeah, it sucks, but is not woth to ger mad over it (hell i have seen worse).

----------


## Fergus

> I avoid Tim's tag most of the time, is amazing how much they get wrong. As for that post, yeah, it sucks, but is not woth to ger mad over it (hell i have seen worse).


Thing is stuff like this hurts not just Damian and his fans but T**'s character and his fans. I've never been a fan of his but this type of crap is what pushed me from character I find annoying to character I hate. 

It also turned me into the sort of person I really dislike. Someone who insults a character needlessly.
It's contagious but I made a decision recently to let go of such childish behaviour because well I'm a grown man but stuff like this just pisses me off

----------


## TheCape

I know that it does, but i prefer to ignore it and focus in the good and pay attention of what is written in the books, not what some whiny fan said on the internet, unless that i'm in a particurlary bad mood or read something that is just plain wrong. Also i don't hate characthers, is a waste of energy and time, if they had quality i hold onto that and ignore the whining, if they aren't something that i care or are interested (like Miles Morales), i just ignore it and let it be. Of course not every canon material is good, but that can be said about every superhero at one point, even Batman, hell Dick, Jason and Tim had done stuff that irks me or makes me angry, but i remember that the writter is guilty, not the characthers.

----------


## Frontier

> It's like a disease And Francis Manapul is a stirrer 
> 
> He posted this on the Supersons and Damian tumbler.
> A T** fan  makes one of those Die Damian comments on an art post, Manupaul comes in stating his love for Damian and fan continues with bile and T** praise [this was Damian art nothing to do with T** fyi] Questioning why Francis likes the character.
> 
> The best part was Damian fan reacting with class.
> I don't know any other base that repeatedly calls for a rival character's death aside from this particular one nor do I see Damian fans trolling stuff to do with T**. It's ridiculous.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bbi1izohKwO/


Fandom wars are never fun.

----------


## TheCape

> Fandom wars are never fun.


If you think that this is bad, you should see the Naruto fandom, we when even into death threats at one point, it got really ugly.

----------


## Frontier

> If you think that this is bad, you should see the Naruto fandom, we when even into death threats at one point, it got really ugly.


I'm part of the Naruto fandom  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## adrikito

> It's like a disease And Francis Manapul is a stirrer 
> 
> He posted this on the Supersons and Damian tumbler.
> A T** fan  makes one of those Die Damian comments on an art post, Manupaul comes in stating his love for Damian and fan continues with bile and T** praise [this was Damian art nothing to do with T** fyi] Questioning why Francis likes the character.
> 
> The best part was Damian fan reacting with class.
> I don't know any other base that repeatedly calls for a rival character's death aside from this particular one nor do I see Damian fans trolling stuff to do with T**. It's ridiculous.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bbi1izohKwO/


I always see him as the less interesting Robin(even in N52 with Jason problems, I saw him a character with more potential), but I never saw reason for hate him or see him less important than the other Robins.. 

But.. That part of Tim angry fanbase.. They are forcing me not to give him any chance.. For this reason I prefer visit Dick and Jason appreciations here..

Is normal that *Fergus* never says his name.... Is ridiculous hate him for replace Tim now, Damian has been Robin for many years. They should forget this..

Sometimes I don´t know WHY I suport Steph(my no1 favorite female character, thanks to all the old fans that make this possible) with him..

----------


## TheCape

> I'm part of the Naruto fandom*.


Out of topic (i'm apologize to the rest of the fans), has it gotten better?, i left it a year ago.

----------


## Frontier

> Out of topic (i'm apologize to the rest of the fans), has it gotten better?, i left it a year ago.


Well, I admit I haven't been to their specific forums in a while  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## adrikito

> Fandom wars are never fun.


You are right.. Like all the wars, are horrible..  :Frown: 




> Out of topic (i'm apologize to the rest of the fans), has it gotten better?, i left it a year ago.


*In situations like this, is better talk about other things..*

----------


## wafle

> My favorite character of Kurohigue Pirates is Shiryuu/Shilliew..
> 
> With WAFLE name, I imaginated some fan of Stephanie Brown..


I know of Steph only for her interactions with Damian, which are excellent. How is she related to waffle's anyway's?

----------


## adrikito

> I know of Steph only for her interactions with Damian, which are excellent. How is she related to waffle's anyway's?


She likes the waffles.... Look if this is important.. Is in the title of her appreciation: *WAFFLE*TASTIC STEPHANIE BROWN APPRECIATION (SPOILER/ROBIN/BATGIRL/SPOILER AGAIN):

http://community.comicbookresources....again)/page151

----------


## Barbatos666

Meh that's quite tame and even he was put down. You should see that one and only Helene Wayne fan ever on Twitter complaining about Damian lol. I can understand Tim fans to a large extent. Its other fanbases that whine about Damian that really get me.

----------


## adrikito

> Meh that's quite tame and even he was put down. You should see that one and only Helene Wayne fan ever on Twitter complaining about Damian lol. I can understand Tim fans to a large extent. Its other fanbases that whine about Damian that really get me.


I am not surprised.. Thanks to King BatxCat and the annual, certain people prefers batman with this life and a daughter.. Sure..

But according Comicvine, even with Helena Wayne, Damian was in the annual..  :Confused: 

https://comicvine.gamespot.com/batma...s/4000-643007/

Or he is the apparently blonde character(one mistake with his hair) because Azrael is not mentioned... or the other character closer to Stephanie Brown..

----------


## Fergus

> Meh that's quite tame and even he was put down. You should see that one and only Helene Wayne fan ever on Twitter complaining about Damian lol. I can understand Tim fans to a large extent. Its other fanbases that whine about Damian that really get me.


But Helena and Damian sorted their little beef out and I remember her crying for him when he passed. They are no issues between them so not sure what the compliants are about.

T** I get why SOME of his fans were/are pissed but it's been years and 2 lifetimes [Damian] we should be past death wishes by now.

The salt is real with Damian. It's become a meme now for the unimaginative the wagon jumpers same as dissing the DCEU. I swear some people should be banned from typing and commenting watching YouTube reaction videos for Batman Ninja the no of people comment this better than Justice League or rubbish like that. Ugh so very irritating.

----------


## Barbatos666

> But Helena and Damian sorted their little beef out and I remember her crying for him when he passed. They are no issues between them so not sure what the compliants are about.
> 
> T** I get why SOME of his fans were/are pissed but it's been years and 2 lifetimes [Damian] we should be past death wishes by now.
> 
> The salt is real with Damian. It's become a meme now for the unimaginative the wagon jumpers same as dissing the DCEU. I swear some people should be banned from typing and commenting watching YouTube reaction videos for Batman Ninja the no of people comment this better than Justice League or rubbish like that. Ugh so very irritating.


He's popular while she isn't, he appears in multiple books while she doesn't, he has animated films and games while she doesn't and so on.
Same goes for Tim and the other fanbases, its not really hate. There are legitimate Damian haters but those guys dont really give a frag about Helena or Tim either, they're the fans who dislike concept of child crime fighters, Robin and Batman having biological children. Its just envy and that's all there is to it.

I thought JL was awful lol and Ninja does indeed look infinitely better imo.

----------


## AlcorDee

Oh my god what? Helena and Damian were positively lovey dovey with each other compared to their relationships with literally ANY of their other siblings. And yes I'm including Dick in this. It took him forever to work his way into Damian's affections and even then Damian was still less guarded around Helena. Maybe it's because he didn't feel the need to pretend around her since she existed more or less separate from rest of the hero community and knew how to keep her own secrets and potentially Damian's.

----------


## RedBird

> Oh my god what? Helena and Damian were positively lovey dovey with each other compared to their relationships with literally ANY of their other siblings. And yes I'm including Dick in this. It took him forever to work his way into Damian's affections and even then Damian was still less guarded around Helena. Maybe it's because he didn't feel the need to pretend around her since she existed more or less separate from rest of the hero community and knew how to keep her own secrets and potentially Damian's.


Ooooh, do those memories technically still exist though? If so, then I'm curious to see how Damian would react to baby Helena compared to the other world adult Helena. Maybe some lingering feelings and understanding thanks to the knowledge of her prior. Now that would be endearing.

I'm not sure DC will ever go that route of having Helena exist outside of AUs, but damn the thought is sweet.  :Smile:

----------


## TheCape

2825861-father_must_know_of_this.jpg
Helena and Damian.

----------


## dietrich

> 2825861-father_must_know_of_this.jpg
> Helena and Damian.


I really liked Helena shame their partnership was so brief

----------


## dietrich

> He's popular while she isn't, he appears in multiple books while she doesn't, he has animated films and games while she doesn't and so on.
> Same goes for Tim and the other fanbases, its not really hate. There are legitimate Damian haters but those guys dont really give a frag about Helena or Tim either, they're the fans who dislike concept of child crime fighters, Robin and Batman having biological children. Its just envy and that's all there is to it.
> 
> I thought JL was awful lol and Ninja does indeed look infinitely better imo.


There's also the faux paus in the animated series where Alfred writes that fanfic of Bruce and Selina getting married and having a kid. Their kid was Damian instead of you know Helena.

----------


## dietrich

> Fandom wars are never fun.


No they are not but this isn't Fandom wars. It's completely one sided so it's more like an assault or a regular beat down.

----------


## adrikito

> There's also the faux paus in the animated series where Alfred writes that fanfic of Bruce and Selina getting married and having a kid. Their kid was Damian instead of you know Helena.


I remember that BATMAN BRAVE BOLD.. KNIGHTS OF TOMORROW..

----------


## AlcorDee

That's ridiculous since that character, despite having Damian's name and Helena's parents, had nothing to do with either of them. Heck he was more of a male Helena if anything considering Damian has never been and never will be a normal kid like that.

----------


## RedBird

> That's ridiculous since that character, despite having Damian's name and Helena's parents, had nothing to do with either of them. Heck he was more of a male Helena if anything considering Damian has never been and never will be a normal kid like that.


As it turns out, Alfreds not much of a fanfic writer. 
Your characters are too ooc Alfie, ya need more practice :P

----------


## AlcorDee

I was so cracked up at Alfred there considering how many times he had Selina at gun point in comics. Even from King's Batman I get the distinct feeling he does not approve of her. 

On the other hand I kinda adore his soft spot for Damian. He was fair to him even before he became Robin. Possibly he remembers what a nightmare BRUCE was at that age so he doesn't get to judge.

----------


## dietrich

More of that hair

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

Origin Story

----------


## Rac7d*

Westerners are not getting it

----------


## Barbatos666

According to King Damian was in the annual, it was that guy who everyone mistakes for JPV.

----------


## WontonGirl

> According to King Damian was in the annual, it was that guy who everyone mistakes for JPV.


Yes he is the guy in the back with the crew cut.

----------


## irene

> According to King Damian was in the annual, it was that guy who everyone mistakes for JPV.


Could you provide the source for this, quick googling didn't help in this case, I'd like to read/listen the whole thing with my own eyes/eares.

----------


## TheCape

It's from this podcast https://www.hipcast.com/podcast/H1y8Jb
Around minute 41.

----------


## AlcorDee

So we graduated from bald future Damian to blond mohawkesque future Damian? Do I laugh or do I cry? 

What does it say for me that Batman Beyond Ra's al Ghul of all possibilities is my favorite future Damian design? Or heck the the grown up copies he and Maya got in that one trial in R:SoB.

----------


## irene

> It's from this podcast https://www.hipcast.com/podcast/H1y8Jb
> Around minute 41.


Thanks, I'd hoped it would have cleared the issue, but now I'm even more confused. Was it deliberate or an artist error, who knows.

----------


## adrikito

> So we graduated from bald future Damian to blond mohawkesque future Damian? Do I laugh or do I cry? 
> 
> What does it say for me that Batman Beyond Ra's al Ghul of all possibilities is my favorite future Damian design? Or heck the the grown up copies he and Maya got in that one trial in R:SoB.


Now that you mention this.. I think that this RSOB adult Damian was a good help for create Damian beyond.. I like both adult damian designs..

Robin son of Batman fake Damian Maya Nobody adults.jpg

One bald Damian(with his awesome hair  :Frown:  ).. I don´t know if laugh or cry too, however... 

All this is for Batman 666 existence(that we saw in Superman, Detective Comics, Supersons).. Is like continue with this suggesting in the Batman Annual that Damian was that batman when he was younger in that future.. I hope that he lost the hair few years before that annual and he enjoyed his hair during his youth.

----------


## AlcorDee

Oh, in the annual's future, Damian's Robin as Batman would probably be Helena wouldn't she? D'aww.

----------


## Katana500

> Now that you mention this.. I think that this RSOB adult Damian was a good help for create Damian beyond.. I like both adult damian designs..
> 
> Robin son of Batman fake Damian Maya Nobody adults.jpg
> 
> One bald Damian(with his awesome hair )..
> 
>  I don´t know if laugh or cry too, however... All this is for Batman 666 existence(that we saw in Superman, Detective Comics, Supersons).. Is like continue with this suggesting in the Batman Annual that Damian was that batman when he was younger in that future.. I hope that he lost the hair few years before that annual and he enjoyed his hair during his youth.


Future Damian and Maya both look really awesome! That was a good issue I remember!

----------


## Godlike13

I have no love for Batman Beyond, but Beyond Damian does have the coolest design. I really like that look.

----------


## dietrich

> I have no love for Batman Beyond, but Beyond Damian does have the coolest design. I really like that look.


I love that look too. His plan at the end of that arc is my dream perfect future for Damian. Turning the LOA into a force for good. 

Batssasins  :Smile:  

[I can't take credit for the name another poster coined it ]

----------


## adrikito

> Future Damian and Maya both look really awesome! That was a good issue I remember!


This is one fanmade inspired in these 2 and in the SISTER moment..

dc maya ducard damian sister.jpg

He doesn´t need one blood sister INJUSTICE..  :Mad:  Except in the case that suddenly Helena Wayne exists in this world(one selina secret, one daughter of the bat) because DC wants one daughter of batxcat and give one half sister for Damian.. More interesting, better mother and I won´t see one evil canon batman descendant..




> I have no love for Batman Beyond, but Beyond Damian does have the coolest design. I really like that look.


Yes, the coolest design..  

About your avatar. That Joker is really scary.. Despite the BarbaraxDick, Joker is the first thing that I see when you put a comment..

----------


## Katana500

I'm still hoping Maya joins the Supersons in their underwater base and if not that then the teen titans!

----------


## wafle

Now in curious, Adrikito would you read SuperSons if Maya was a regular? and what if Gleason was writing it? im sorry i hope they are not too personal questions, im just curious, so don't answer if you don't feel like it.

----------


## Barbatos666

Grant Morrison is doing an AMA on Reddit. Timing is 11 A.M. Thursday. I'm not on Reddit so if anyone who is can they ask him about**:

AA2 and when it can be expected to be released. I'll probably register but I may miss out.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Grant Morrison is doing an AMA on Reddit. Timing is 11 A.M. Thursday. I'm not on Reddit so if anyone who is can they ask him about**:
> 
> AA2 and when it can be expected to be released. I'll probably register but I may miss out.


I just joined Reddit so yeah no problem.

----------


## CPSparkles

Batman Ninja

----------


## CPSparkles

Draw the Squad
Damian, Dick and Jon Kent

Damian does not like Dick's Xmas surprise

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

"TT"

----------


## CPSparkles

More Ninja Damian

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

So Damian's is the next Ikemen after Jaosn's and from this it looks like they have made modifications to design



I always felt the old pose was too suggestive for his age

----------


## dietrich

> So Damian's is the next Ikemen after Jaosn's and from this it looks like they have made modifications to design
> 
> 
> 
> I always felt the old pose was too suggestive for his age


That's great I wasn't comfortable with the old pose either.
Having seen the Dick [I pre-ordered on of these] and Jason ones I hope Damian's is VERY toned down. Dick's is outrageously sexy.
Jason's while not as sexy looks like a female and misses the mark on who Jason is so I hope we get at least hostile or condescending look on the Damian version.

Give me that shit eating grin. It should be pretty but still capture his personality while looking pretty but not too pretty.

----------


## dietrich

> More Ninja Damian


This is amazing. Kamitake right? I recognise his Damian anywhere. It's the eyes  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> 


That what you get when you mess with Jerry.

----------


## CPSparkles

> This is amazing. Kamitake right? I recognise his Damian anywhere. It's the eyes


Nice catch it is Kamitae  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

many faces by Zatou

----------


## CPSparkles

Many faces by Kamitake



Cr72Kamitake

----------


## CPSparkles

Many Faces by 0yongyong0

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Goliath

----------


## CPSparkles

More from kamitake this time Robin and Nightwing

----------


## CPSparkles

dD Ninja by happyrobbb

----------


## CPSparkles

Batman ninja

----------


## Fergus

> Grant Morrison is doing an AMA on Reddit. Timing is 11 A.M. Thursday. I'm not on Reddit so if anyone who is can they ask him about**:
> 
> AA2 and when it can be expected to be released. I'll probably register but I may miss out.


Yeah just saw a thread about it and it seem's to be full of Jason fans so question what the hell has Grant got to do with Jason Todd or is this just a case of a loud and obnoxious base?

----------


## Aioros22

You`re certainly not shy about being straight on are you, Fergus? Gotta respect that. 

Morrison wrote Jason in two titles and in one, made the most changes in appearance and charaterization so..maybe they want to know the mindset behind the process  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Aioros22

Anyone got the link to it anyway? I might take the chance to see what it is about.

----------


## G-Potion

Link: X

The questions are relevant because they concern Grant's portrayal of Jason. Loud and obnoxious, really?

----------


## Barbatos666

Damian had really cool appearences in The Shadow/Batman and Batman/TMNT 2. Great books.

----------


## Fergus

> You`re certainly not shy about being straight on are you, Fergus? Gotta respect that. 
> 
> Morrison wrote Jason in two titles and in one, made the most changes in appearance and charaterization so..maybe they want to know the mindset behind the process


No but I think it's only fair to say what was in my mind you Know.

----------


## Fergus

> Anyone got the link to it anyway? I might take the chance to see what it is about.


The link it down but give me a few mintues. It;s on the DC front page any way

----------


## Fergus

> Link: X
> 
> The questions are relevant because they concern Grant's portrayal of Jason. Loud and obnoxious, really?


Yes Injustice 2 made me ashamed to be part of the fandom.

----------


## CPSparkles

More Batman Ninja Damian this time by laziyboy

----------


## wafle

No Damian in DC holiday special this year?

Anyways great finds CPSparkles, please keep them coming.

----------


## blitzwolf215

> No Damian in DC holiday special this year?
> 
> Anyways great finds CPSparkles, please keep them coming.


*spoilers:*
 He shows up in the Teen Titans segment but doesn't do much as its mainly Starfire's story. Jon also only showed up in a small part in the end. A bit disappointed both weren't featured more prominently since they were both on the cover. Maybe we can get a Super Sons holiday segment next year. 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## adrikito

> Now in curious, Adrikito would you read SuperSons if Maya was a regular? and what if Gleason was writing it? im sorry i hope they are not too personal questions, im just curious, so don't answer if you don't feel like it.


Supersons comic was destined to be another Teen Titans Go, for Superboy age.. Without matter Gleason or Maya(another adolescent like Damian) nothing would changed..  :Frown:   YOU CAN´T BUY SOMETHING THAT YOU CAN´T ENJOY.. 

I leave Supersons for that old Damian, I felt insulted... However, now I heard about Damian in a school.. I saw that my fate was leave this comic... We losed Gotham Academy(Perfect for one adolescent) for nothing.. For replace this for one school where you will see Damian in ridiculous situations, during the next years(I doubt that this will be short, I saw the image of batman talking about this)..


It doesn´t matter... I will continue enjoying Teen Titans.. After Supersons crossover..  :Mad:  We saw in Superman 30 that DC wants him in Teen Titans in a few years... The best option was put Superboy in the team and forget supersons..

----------


## dietrich

Really enjoyed Damian in the Shadow and Turtles. 
Can't remember if Damian used to call Batman father in the field but Tynion's Damian sure does a lot.

Can't wait to see the stories play out especially the Shadow.
Tynion does a good competent Damian so long as Drake isn't anywhere in sight.

----------


## dietrich

> No Damian in DC holiday special this year?
> 
> Anyways great finds CPSparkles, please keep them coming.


he was in the TT story though I was expecting a bigger role since he was on cover.

----------


## dietrich

Channelling RobinDick with that smile

----------


## dietrich

Damian and Ma Kent

----------


## dietrich

Robin and Nightwing fight the Tight Tank Top Crew 







One Punch reference

----------


## dietrich

Robin Damian

----------


## Fergus

> Really enjoyed Damian in the Shadow and Turtles. 
> Can't remember if Damian used to call Batman father in the field but Tynion's Damian sure does a lot.
> 
> Can't wait to see the stories play out especially the Shadow.
> Tynion does a good competent Damian so long as Drake isn't anywhere in sight.


He didn't but then out of all the robins Damian is the one that doesn't seem to get the whole secret identity part. Or doesn't care.
I really liked Tynion's Damian liked him the last time too.
The Shadow/Batman was brilliant as always. I hope we keep getting more of this outside appearances to balance out the lack of Batman and Robin within DC.
I like Damian spreading his wings dong his solo stuff but I also like Robin and batman kicking arse.

----------


## Fergus

> Robin and Nightwing fight the Tight Tank Top Crew 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One Punch reference


Where's Tank Top Tiger?

----------


## dietrich

> Grant Morrison is doing an AMA on Reddit. Timing is 11 A.M. Thursday. I'm not on Reddit so if anyone who is can they ask him about**:
> 
> AA2 and when it can be expected to be released. I'll probably register but I may miss out.


https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/commen...oducer_of_new/

He talks about AA2 a couple or so times. It looks like he's only just started work on it.

----------


## dietrich

> Where's Tank Top Tiger?


Tank Top Tiger rulz  :Smile:

----------


## TheCape

> https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/commen...oducer_of_new/
> 
> He talks about AA2 a couple or so times. It looks like he's only just started work on it


Thanks for the link, some interesting answer there.

----------


## dietrich

> Thanks for the link, some interesting answer there.


I believe it's still ongoing. As in Grant's answer's are still coming in as we speak.

----------


## TheCape

bdd2de4b2e0d543ab21988bb47aef9de.jpg
Natural evolution.

----------


## dietrich

> bdd2de4b2e0d543ab21988bb47aef9de.jpg
> Natural evolution.


Damian looks the same?! 
That Jason pill head Red Hood just slays me everytime  :Smile:  Why oh why did they put him that?

----------


## sakuyamons

How is the Batman/Ninja Turtles comic? Damian was on the cover.

----------


## Blue22

Can someone please explain what I keep hearing on tumblr about Damian being white washed, please? Because if I gotta keep seeing attempts to darken his skin, that wind up making him look either sunburnt or like he's been dunked in chocolate, I at least want a reason. 

I thought people were just upset about his skin tone (which is kinda ridiculous when 1. He's mixed, and 2. there are A LOT of light skinned people who are of Arab descent...like...way too many for people to be moaning about the half white kid's skin being too light) but apparently it's more than that. I'm just not getting what people want? How white is the son of a white person allowed to be for it to not be considered white washing? Does he need to be decked out in full sets of Arabic clothing whenever he's not in his Robin costume in order for people to consider him a valid representation? Is he not a good enough representation by virtue of existing and acknowledging the fact that he is descended from the Al Ghuls? Like...as a POC, I never thought I'd be this confused by claims of white-washing but clearly there's something I'm missing.

----------


## sakuyamons

> Can someone please explain what I keep hearing on tumblr about Damian being white washed, please? Because if I gotta keep seeing attempts to darken his skin, that wind up making him look either sunburnt or like he's been dunked in chocolate, I at least want a reason. 
> 
> I thought people were just upset about his skin tone (which is kinda ridiculous when 1. He's mixed, and 2. there are A LOT of light skinned people who are of Arab descent...like...way too many for people to be moaning about the half white kid's skin being too light) but apparently it's more than that. I'm just not getting what people want? How white is the son of a white person allowed to be for it to not be considered white washing? Does he need to be decked out in full sets of Arabic clothing whenever he's not in his Robin costume in order for people to consider him a valid representation? Is he not a good enough representation by virtue of existing and acknowledging the fact that he is descended from the Al Ghuls? Like...as a POC, I never thought I'd be this confused by claims of white-washing but clearly there's something I'm missing.


En, it depends, I tend to see him brown-skinned because Talía and Ra have a darker color. I think he’s half white and half Arab/Chinese if I’m right. I know he was drawn darker in son of Batman while in Supersons he’s white like Bruce  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Blue22

> because Talía and Ra have a darker color.


Even that tends to be inconsistent XD

It's hard to say exactly how dark the Al Ghuls should be. But the middle east is pretty diverse. They've gotten plenty of skin tones to choose from lol




> I know he was drawn darker in son of Batman while in Supersons he’s white like Bruce


And both are strong possibilities for someone like him. Personally, I think some of the lighter tones look better on him than the attempts to darken him (by both fans and professionals) that almost always wind up looking...weird (I LOVE Johnboy Myers' art and I wish he was back on Teen Titans but he made the kid look like he had a bad sunburn).

Best way to solve the issue: Get all the artists on the same page with what color their characters are XD

----------


## AlcorDee

It's Tumblr. Nuff said. It's not like most of them care about Arab representation as much as being righteously outraged and displaying their moral superiority. They can't even tell the difference between Arabs and Kenyans so half their edits out there have black Damian. That said, Arabs have pretty diverse genetics and stereotypes aside, they can be anywhere from bronze to white passing. Without any mixing whatsoever. Both Talia and Damian are mixed. And heck knows with Ra's since his dad is called "Sensei" of all things and he got most of his early education in a nearby Chinese run city. So I wouldn't put much stock in Tumblr. 

Then again I was never overly fond of Western World's fascination with representation over good writing since most their attempts end up in one-dimensional throwaway stereotypes. And no one can criticize them without getting called racist or homophobe or whatever. Then again the industry is dominated by white men and even if it wasn't, not every writer can pull a Ms. Marvel.

----------


## dietrich

> How is the Batman/Ninja Turtles comic? Damian was on the cover.


Really good. I'd recommend it. great turtles moments and great Batman and Robin moments.

----------


## dietrich

> Can someone please explain what I keep hearing on tumblr about Damian being white washed, please? Because if I gotta keep seeing attempts to darken his skin, that wind up making him look either sunburnt or like he's been dunked in chocolate, I at least want a reason. 
> 
> I thought people were just upset about his skin tone (which is kinda ridiculous when 1. He's mixed, and 2. there are A LOT of light skinned people who are of Arab descent...like...way too many for people to be moaning about the half white kid's skin being too light) but apparently it's more than that. I'm just not getting what people want? How white is the son of a white person allowed to be for it to not be considered white washing? Does he need to be decked out in full sets of Arabic clothing whenever he's not in his Robin costume in order for people to consider him a valid representation? Is he not a good enough representation by virtue of existing and acknowledging the fact that he is descended from the Al Ghuls? Like...as a POC, I never thought I'd be this confused by claims of white-washing but clearly there's something I'm missing.


The point is that we have a chance to have a tanned Batboy but instead we have business as usual We have 3 white boys already why have another?
Mixed kids can be light but they can also be dark.
When you have 3 interchangeable clones running around why not make the 4th different? 

For me it's not just a case of diversity but also that I want my boy to stand out.
He isn't like the others in more ways than one and I want that reflected in the way he looks.

Ra's and Talia more often than not are not drawn as white they are darker and Talia is normally quite exotic looking.

*Exotic is probably not the right word to use but I'm at a loss and don't want to be offensive.

----------


## Barbatos666

> https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/commen...oducer_of_new/
> 
> He talks about AA2 a couple or so times. It looks like he's only just started work on it.


Ah thanks, I'm actually optimistic for an earlier release date because he lumped it with WW EO books the next of which is coming out in August 2018. In contrast he was pretty blunt about Multiversity Too being much further down the road. I expect a 2019 release date.

----------


## dietrich

> Ah thanks, I'm actually optimistic for an earlier release date because he lumped it with WW EO books the next of which is coming out in August 2018. In contrast he was pretty blunt about Multiversity Too being much further down the road. I expect a 2019 release date.


Shame about Multiversity Too was also looking forward to that. We might get lucky with AA2 and get a 2018 release fingers crossed.
He didn't seem to answer that many questions before he got dragged out. There were some juicy asks I wish he'd answered like what he thought about Damian's progress or if he was going to do another DickBats and Robin where the story would go but never mind.

Also wasn't aware that he created Negasonic teenage warhead

----------


## fanfan13

> How is the Batman/Ninja Turtles comic? Damian was on the cover.


I was quite busy these days so I just read it and it was a great first issue. Looking forward to the next!

I can't believe Damian had a line like this: "-TT-. My Grandfather will be *hearing* about this." XD




> Can someone please explain what I keep hearing on tumblr about Damian being white washed, please? Because if I gotta keep seeing attempts to darken his skin, that wind up making him look either sunburnt or like he's been dunked in chocolate, I at least want a reason. 
> 
> I thought people were just upset about his skin tone (which is kinda ridiculous when 1. He's mixed, and 2. there are A LOT of light skinned people who are of Arab descent...like...way too many for people to be moaning about the half white kid's skin being too light) but apparently it's more than that. I'm just not getting what people want? How white is the son of a white person allowed to be for it to not be considered white washing? Does he need to be decked out in full sets of Arabic clothing whenever he's not in his Robin costume in order for people to consider him a valid representation? Is he not a good enough representation by virtue of existing and acknowledging the fact that he is descended from the Al Ghuls? Like...as a POC, I never thought I'd be this confused by claims of white-washing but clearly there's something I'm missing.


It's a Tumblr thing. Tumblr people (not all) are especially loud about that. They even tell off artists to draw him darker and arguing that being mixed isn't an excuse (and there isn't a thing called half-white). 
Even I found some posts who said none of the Robins are white; Dick is Romani, Jason is a Hispanic descent (maybe? I don't exactly remember), Tim is East Asian descent, and Damian is Middle-eastern/Chinese descent.
This kind of thing was new for me too but if you don't like it, just ignore it and let them be. I'm okay with brown-skinned Damian arts but I cringe my eyes whenever I see edits or fanarts of Black Damian (or with brown color darker than mine) but I mostly ignore it.

----------


## fanfan13

> (I LOVE Johnboy Myers' art and I wish he was back on Teen Titans but he made the kid look like he had a bad sunburn).


I'm personally not really that fond with Meyers' art because it's too sharp to my liking but I would take his than Pham's art in Teen Titans honestly.

----------


## dietrich

> I was quite busy these days so I just read it and it was a great first issue. Looking forward to the next!
> 
> I can't believe Damian had a line like this: "-TT-. My Grandfather will be *hearing* about this." XD
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Tumblr thing. Tumblr people (not all) are especially loud about that. They even tell off artists to draw him darker and arguing that being mixed isn't an excuse. 
> Even I found some posts who said none of the Robins are white; Dick is Romani, Jason is a Hispanic descent (maybe? I don't exactly remember), Tim is East Asian descent, and Damian is Middle-eastern/Chinese descent.
> It was new for me too but if you don't like it, just ignore it and let them be. I'm okay with brown-skinned Damian arts but I cringe my eyes whenever I see edits or fanarts of Black Damian (or with brown color darker than mine) but I mostly ignore it.


Balderdash on Asain Tim or Hispanic Jason or Black Steph. I don't have a problem with Romani Dick because that is in the comics but hat is the problem with Damian being tan.
We live in a world of a white Jesus and most characters are white what is it about a character that could be brown being drawn as brown? I know his heritage is part Chinese but if it sound's Arabic, dresses Arabic and is found in sword fighting in the desert it is aradic

----------


## fanfan13

> Balderdash on Asain Tim or Hispanic Jason or Black Steph. I don't have a problem with Romani Dick because that is in the comics but hat is the problem with Damian being tan.
> We live in a world of a white Jesus and most characters are white what is it about a character that could be brown being drawn as brown? I know his heritage is part Chinese but if it sound's Arabic, dresses Arabic and is found in sword fighting in the desert it is aradic


I personally have no problem (as long as it's not darker than my skin lol, yes I admit I have my own preference). And furthermore I would personally like it more if Damian is drawn to have middle eastern-like facial features like Jones drew Talia in Batman (she's so royal and gorgeous omg, hard to move on from that), but sadly not all artists can do that  :Frown:  
Like there are people who don't like Damian being colored white, there also will be people who don't like him colored as tan. We can't help it. Just like we can't on his haters who hate Damian simply for who he is.

I don't really care about it anyway, never been my priority. unlike how I care so much about how he is written.

----------


## fanfan13

Anyway, I liked Damian's appearances in both The Shadow/Batman and Batman/TMNT II. Both are the only issues in which Damian appeared this week right?
Oh, I remember the Holiday issue, it's this week isn't it? I hope it will be interesting just like the former both titles.

----------


## dietrich

> Anyway, I liked Damian's appearances in both The Shadow/Batman and Batman/TMNT II. Both are the only issues in which Damian appeared this week right?
> Oh, I remember the Holiday issue, it's this week isn't it? I hope it will be interesting just like the former both titles.


Yes he was in the special.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## AlcorDee

> We live in a world of a white Jesus and most characters are white what is it about a character that could be brown being drawn as brown? I know his heritage is part Chinese but if it sound's Arabic, dresses Arabic and is found in sword fighting in the desert it is aradic


If it sounds like it knows at least over twenty languages, likely doesn't have a mother langue due to first learning two at the same time? Dresses however the mission requires him to before moving into Gotham where he discovered hoodies? And in his casual pre-Robin appearances with LoA, dressed by its mom either in Chinese garments or with Japanese Karate robes(whatever they were called.) Looks Arabic-Chinese-Scottish-maybeJewish. Found fighting tigers and polar bears and bat-dragons in the harshest environments earth has to offer, mastering almost every single weapon known to man(But seemed to prefer a CHINESE Dao(or Jian?) before he wasn't allowed any. And rarely had a preference for curved blades unless we're counting standard batarangs) Tutored by the best teachers world has to offer from all over the world in economy, sciences, arts, war, fighting etc.(before Talia had them killed) Probably in THEIR native languages, since that sound like the kind of jerkass hard mode condition Talia would demand. It sounds like it wouldn't get to develop any sense of cultural identity(Or have an identity crisis if it cared.)

And certainly not from his maternal grandfather's side. Ra's original small nomadic TRIBE is extinct and tribes all had their own specific subcultures back then and world as a whole more disconnected. Their traditions and simple way of life Ra's never appreciated to begin with. Most of his formal education he got from Chinese people settled in a city and their texts and documents. Ra's original culture is just Ra's himself now. And he certainly didn't suddenly start caring about his birth place later down the line. Considering, among his many other dastardly deeds, he instigated and exploited at least some of the Crusades. There were also several big and small immigrations and northern part of Arabian Peninsula was effected more than the rest.(To be close to the Chinese settled city, that's the area where Ra's' tribe  would've been since I doubt they were inserested in crossing the desert to be even closer to the equator. Ottoman empire was also a thing so not just the culture but the GENE POOL also moved on.

And Talia never even got to know her mother. It's my headcanon for why she seems to favor chinese elements so often in her fashion and weapon choices. A remnant of the young girl who wanted to connect with her missing mom.

My opinion is that League of Assassins is its own subculture by now. Characters trained to recognize it always recognize League Upbringing(capital letters and trademark) in someone. And despite(or maybe because of) being a global force and surviving for hundreds of years, it seems to have some dress code, loyalty, common habits and tells shared by most of its members.

That said, I like it when Damian and Talia stand out from the crowd like in R:SoB. But I wtf hard when it looks like Talia fell asleep in a solarium machine and Damian must've be cloned from Bruce or adopted like in King's Batman. I like Damian taking after Talia with Bruce's faetures and Martha Wane's eyes period. It's always ugh when his alternate future are all bulky and broad shouldered like Bruce when he had the exact same childhood training as Talia before Dick took over for most of his formative years. He should already have the muscle base for a slender body type like THEM so I don't like him forced into Bruce's blockier build.

Oh hey, maybe thats why DamiBats always has that ugly trenchcoat? The shoulders are PADDED TO APOKALIPS.

I do, however, have a special HATREDLOATHINGMURDEROUSURGE for people who so much as breath a word of headcanoning him with Islamic upbringing like the League of goddamn Assassins isn't the biggest, oldest, bloodiest global TERRORIST organization in the DC verse and almost all the shit they do isn't blasphemy. It's the furthest thing from cute or desirable representation. And even if he were to convert later, having rare hero of Arabic descent find god, out of everyone else, would be offensively cliche for me. Please. Go headcanon literally ANY other Robin as islamic. Any of them but the one literally raised by terrorist. I swear if I read Damian exclaim "Allah" in one more fic, I'll reach through the screen and STRANGLE someone 

On that note I saw so many fics with Damian "perfect vocal control, pitch, inflection and imitation also knows like a zillion languages" having an accent and getting bullied ugh. Ugh. UGH! Fandom really needs to tone down its projecting or do it through another character with a more normal upbringing more likely to have normal people problems. And whose mother wouldn't likely hang him from his toes for any perceived holes in many healthy and unhealthy aspects of his education. But I'm mostly lol with those unless I'm having a real bad day or they bring religion into it.

Oops this ended up long meta again. I was only gonna say Damian grew up pretty global.

----------


## wafle

> Can someone please explain what I keep hearing on tumblr about Damian being white washed, please? Because if I gotta keep seeing attempts to darken his skin, that wind up making him look either sunburnt or like he's been dunked in chocolate, I at least want a reason. 
> 
> I thought people were just upset about his skin tone (which is kinda ridiculous when 1. He's mixed, and 2. there are A LOT of light skinned people who are of Arab descent...like...way too many for people to be moaning about the half white kid's skin being too light) but apparently it's more than that. I'm just not getting what people want? How white is the son of a white person allowed to be for it to not be considered white washing? Does he need to be decked out in full sets of Arabic clothing whenever he's not in his Robin costume in order for people to consider him a valid representation? Is he not a good enough representation by virtue of existing and acknowledging the fact that he is descended from the Al Ghuls? Like...as a POC, I never thought I'd be this confused by claims of white-washing but clearly there's something I'm missing.


It's just Tumblr being Tumblr (victim culture it's at it's peak on Tumblr), Talia is a daughter of a Tunisian woman and Rha's al Ghul (what ever origin might be) i still see a pretty light skin being shown on both characters, so you know... a couple of years ago they were saying Damian should be Asian, now they are saying he should be brown.

I really don't care for identity politics, i don't care what color of skin the kid is, so long as the stories revolving around him don't change, if they changed his skin, and started going over how oppressed he is.. then i would just abandon my fandom, but so long as the stories don't change, i don't care about his skin color, or the shape of his eyes, or any other stupid thing Tumblr care's about.

----------


## dietrich

> If it sounds like it knows at least over twenty languages, likely doesn't have a mother langue due to first learning two at the same time? Dresses however the mission requires him to before moving into Gotham where he discovered hoodies? And in his casual pre-Robin appearances with LoA, dressed by its mom either in Chinese garments or with Japanese Karate robes(whatever they were called.) Looks Arabic-Chinese-Scottish-maybeJewish. Found fighting tigers and polar bears and bat-dragons in the harshest environments earth has to offer, mastering almost every single weapon known to man(But seemed to prefer a CHINESE Dao(or Jian?) before he wasn't allowed any. And rarely had a preference for curved blades unless we're counting standard batarangs) Tutored by the best teachers world has to offer from all over the world in economy, sciences, arts, war, fighting etc.(before Talia had them killed) Probably in THEIR native languages, since that sound like the kind of jerkass hard mode condition Talia would demand. It sounds like it wouldn't get to develop any sense of cultural identity(Or have an identity crisis if it cared.)
> 
> And certainly not from his maternal grandfather's side. Ra's original small nomadic TRIBE is extinct and tribes all had their own specific subcultures back then and world as a whole more disconnected. Their traditions and simple way of life Ra's never appreciated to begin with. Most of his formal education he got from Chinese people settled in a city and their texts and documents. Ra's original culture is just Ra's himself now. And he certainly didn't suddenly start caring about his birth place later down the line. Considering, among his many other dastardly deeds, he instigated and exploited at least some of the Crusades. There were also several big and small immigrations and northern part of Arabian Peninsula was effected more than the rest.(To be close to the Chinese settled city, that's the area where Ra's' tribe  would've been since I doubt they were inserested in crossing the desert to be even closer to the equator. Ottoman empire was also a thing so not just the culture but the GENE POOL also moved on.
> 
> And Talia never even got to know her mother. It's my headcanon for why she seems to favor chinese elements so often in her fashion and weapon choices. A remnant of the young girl who wanted to connect with her missing mom.
> 
> My opinion is that League of Assassins is its own subculture by now. Characters trained to recognize it always recognize League Upbringing(capital letters and trademark) in someone. And despite(or maybe because of) being a global force and surviving for hundreds of years, it seems to have some dress code, loyalty, common habits and tells shared by most of its members.
> 
> That said, I like it when Damian and Talia stand out from the crowd like in R:SoB. But I wtf hard when it looks like Talia fell asleep in a solarium machine and Damian must've be cloned from Bruce or adopted like in King's Batman. I like Damian taking after Talia with Bruce's faetures and Martha Wane's eyes period. It's always ugh when his alternate future are all bulky and broad shouldered like Bruce when he had the exact same childhood training as Talia before Dick took over for most of his formative years. He should already have the muscle base for a slender body type like THEM so I don't like him forced into Bruce's blockier build.
> ...


I wasn't talking about Damian i was talking about Ra's and what the comics emphasise about Ra's Al Ghul. We take our cue from Ra's just like Talia and Damian do. Ra's gave himself a Middle Eastern name, he's clothes are identifiable Middle Eastern clearly he identifies as Middle Eastern so his child and grandchild identify as such.

I have no problem with Damian getting down on a mat like Simon Baz.

----------


## dietrich

Suoersons HunterxHunter

----------


## blitzwolf215

Super Sons 11 and 12 alternative covers together.
https://i.imgur.com/i6Zdyqz.jpg

----------


## Blue22

> I do, however, have a special HATREDLOATHINGMURDEROUSURGE for people who so much as breath a word of headcanoning him with Islamic upbringing like the League of goddamn Assassins isn't the biggest, oldest, bloodiest global TERRORIST organization in the DC verse and almost all the shit they do isn't blasphemy. It's the furthest thing from cute or desirable representation. And even if he were to convert later, having rare hero of Arabic descent find god, out of everyone else, would be offensively cliche for me. Please. Go headcanon literally ANY other Robin as islamic. Any of them but the one literally raised by terrorist. I swear if I read Damian exclaim "Allah" in one more fic, I'll reach through the screen and STRANGLE someone


Okay. I didn't know if I should go there because I'm neither Muslim nor an expert on Middle Eastern culture, but thank you! I'm glad I'm not the only one who is slightly put off by headcanons/fanfics portraying the Al Ghuls as devout Muslims. Like...The Al Ghul family? The heads of the League of Assassins? Known terrorists? The ones who would be the biggest stereotypes on the face of the earth if they were actually portrayed that way? That's who y'all want as your representation of the Islamic faith?




> Suoersons HunterxHunter


Oh come on. We all know Damian would be Killua! XD

----------


## AlcorDee

> Okay. I didn't know if I should go there because I'm neither Muslim nor an expert on Middle Eastern culture, but thank you! I'm glad I'm not the only one who is slightly put off by headcanons/fanfics portraying the Al Ghuls as devout Muslims. Like...The Al Ghul family? The heads of the League of Assassins? Known terrorists? The ones who would be the biggest stereotypes on the face of the earth if they were actually portrayed that way? That's who y'all want as your representation of the Islamic faith?


Ah, I see why it might be hard to voice. Well, I'm not big on religion personally but I was born to(and still live in) a muslim family in a muslim country in west asia/mediterranean so I guess I feel more entitled to voice this bullshit. Heck knows among just my first degree relatives we probably have enough airport security stories to write a book. 

And I guess I'm too sensitive on a personal level about tumblr saying who is entitled to their own culture depending on which way the genetics that make their skin color decided to swing at the time of their conception. Mostly because I did that too, but when I was too young to know better and didn't have access to more recent stuff like computers or internet to educate myself. Probably hurt my grandmother when I was too small to know the genetic diversities beyond media stereotypes and didn't believe her about being Arab since she looked white and I look German despite only having a little eastern european blood. She wasn't even mixed like me so hearing that she doesn't belong, that she doesn't count amongst her people and FAMILY from her own grandkid couldn't have been nice and I hope she didn't take me seriously since I can't apologize to her now. But anyway, that's what tumblr constantly does to people who don't personify the stereotypes of their ethnic group by insisting on all these cosmetic factors and CORRECTIONS since they imply being outside a certain ethnic stereotype makes them inherently WRONG. To people they literally know shit about on the other side of the world from them at that.

----------


## TheCape

tumblr_ouh8r204zR1r7386xo1_500.jpg
Her favorite hero.

----------


## dietrich

> tumblr_ouh8r204zR1r7386xo1_500.jpg
> Her favorite hero.


Someone is worried they might get replaced.

----------


## dietrich

> Super Sons 11 and 12 alternative covers together.
> https://i.imgur.com/i6Zdyqz.jpg


So does each issue only feature one of the boys then?

----------


## dietrich

> Okay. I didn't know if I should go there because I'm neither Muslim nor an expert on Middle Eastern culture, but thank you! I'm glad I'm not the only one who is slightly put off by headcanons/fanfics portraying the Al Ghuls as devout Muslims. Like...The Al Ghul family? The heads of the League of Assassins? Known terrorists? The ones who would be the biggest stereotypes on the face of the earth if they were actually portrayed that way? That's who y'all want as your representation of the Islamic faith?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on. We all know Damian would be Killua! XD


Totally. The piece is titled HxH outfits so maybe he just dressed Damian in the green because he [the artist Flipity] is a Damian fan rather than a Jon fan and wanted his fav in the snazzier outfit.

Personality wise Damian is Killua.

----------


## wafle

> I have no problem with Damian getting down on a mat like Simon Baz.


That i would have a problem with it would change who he is, besides, even if he is Arab, that does not make him Muslim.
Damian is a kid, he shouldn't adopt any ideology just yet, religious or otherwise.
Besides, as he once put it:




> Faith is a belief based on an absence of data, it invites disaster

----------


## dietrich

> I was quite busy these days so I just read it and it was a great first issue. Looking forward to the next!
> 
> I can't believe Damian had a line like this: "-TT-. My Grandfather will be *hearing* about this." XD


It occurs to me that both The Shadow and Ninja Turtles titles feature Ra's. Dude gets about.

----------


## dietrich

> That i would have a problem with it would change who he is, besides, even if he is Arab, that does not make him Muslim.


It doesn't but I wouldn't mind and i don't see how it changes him he's already a vegetarian when don't see what he does in prayer hours and nothing says he has to be a strict muslim. if they can write something as stupid as an Al Ghul going to Catholic confession they can write an Arabian Jew

For those talking terrorists and stereotyping that ship sailed a long time ago. From the day terrorism became a focal point after 9/11 Ra's and the League have been an unfortunate stereotype that DC doubled down on with Nolan's Batman movies.

For stereotypers a terrorist isn't just a Muslim. No they see any Arab as a terrorist heck they even see Sikhs who aren't Muslim or Arabians as terrorists. Talia Al Ghul's daughter is already a terrorist as far as they are concerned so why give a shit what they think. The stereotype already exists why not do something positive with it.

----------


## wafle

So it's not about terrorism, or Islam, or Muslims,  or stereotypes, its about adopting and ideology, any ideology it's a big deal, it defines who you are as a person, making a change like that would completely change who he is, i wouldn't be ok with Damian becoming Muslim, as i wouldn't be ok with him becoming Christian, or Republican, or Democrat, or Libertarian, or Left wing or Right wing, or any other ideology, he hasn't shown any sings of it. 
Vegetarianism it's not an ideology.

Besides, he criticizes faith, he has been shown to be very skeptic. 

At least... that's my way of seeing things, but you know, to each their own. *Head canons, had to be specific, i just realize how it could have sounded.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Suoersons HunterxHunter


woundt it be the other way around
Damian is the assasin and Jon the Country bumpkin

----------


## Blue22

> Besides, he criticizes faith, he has been shown to be very skeptic.


Which, in the kind of world he lives in, is actually a little ridiculous xD

If I lived in a universe where aliens, Greek gods, super powered beings, time travelers, ghosts, and at least some kind of afterlife exist, I would not be doubting *anyone's* faith lol

----------


## sakuyamons

> Suoersons HunterxHunter


If someone is Killua...that's Damian.

Awesome fan art though

----------


## AlcorDee

> It doesn't but I wouldn't mind and i don't see how it changes him he's already a vegetarian when don't see what he does in prayer hours and nothing says he has to be a strict muslim. if they can write something as stupid as an Al Ghul going to Catholic confession they can write an Arabian Jew
> 
> For those talking terrorists and stereotyping that ship sailed a long time ago. From the day terrorism became a focal point after 9/11 Ra's and the League have been an unfortunate stereotype that DC doubled down on with Nolan's Batman movies.
> 
> For stereotypers a terrorist isn't just a Muslim. No they see any Arab as a terrorist heck they even see Sikhs who aren't Muslim or Arabians as terrorists. Talia Al Ghul's daughter is already a terrorist as far as they are concerned so why give a shit what they think. The stereotype already exists why not do something positive with it.


Nothing positive can ever come out of associating or implicating anyone League of Assassins had a hand in shaping as a person with muslim faith. Nothing. Ever. Period.

There are literally four other Robins and hundreds of DC characters I can't compute how people can non-maliciously have or accept such headcanons with the one kid other that Cass who makes it gross.

----------


## wafle

> Which, in the kind of world he lives in, is actually a little ridiculous xD
> 
> If I lived in a universe where aliens, Greek gods, super powered beings, time travelers, ghosts, and at least some kind of afterlife exist, I would not be doubting *anyone's* faith lol


I get what you mean i though about him threating Superman with Magic after posting it, but... the thing is.. 
I think perhaps you mistake being skeptical with Atheism, let me try to explain...

in an universe where aliens, greek gods, super powered beings, time travelers, ghost, demons, parademons, and afterlife. That would all be part of that reality, the "data" or evidence for the existance of those things would be there, even if no explanation is proposed for the phenomena, that does not mean you need to just believe in something without any proof of it(faith),  being skeptical means being open to possibilities until evidence present itself, and even then you have to remmain open to the possibility that you might be wrong. In reality there are no empirical evidence for or against the existence of God while in a Universe like DC there is empirical evidence for it, so it would not require any faith to believe in them.  Not that it matter's much. 

There are Religious skepticals now that i think about it, altho you would never hear them promoting their Faith as something True.

----------


## blitzwolf215

> So does each issue only feature one of the boys then?


For the alternate covers yeah it seems. SS 11 has Jon while SS 12 will have Damian on the alternate cover. Place them together you get this full image.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

more Draw lots of Damian faces by Yoostin

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Damian by Yoostin

----------


## CPSparkles

I don't mind a darker coloured Damian.
I love Tiger King and headcanon him and Damian talking about religion both being Muslim and both calling Grayson an idiot. i don't put much stock in religion like other here don't see the big deal in Damian being revealed as muslim but i don't want a situation like Romani Dick where it's just lip service and isn't reflected in the stories.

----------


## adrikito

> I don't mind a darker coloured Damian.
> I love Tiger King and headcanon him and Damian talking about religion both being Muslim and both calling Grayson an idiot. i don't put much stock in religion like other here don't see the big deal in Damian being revealed as muslim but i don't want a situation like Romani Dick where it's just lip service and isn't reflected in the stories.


I like the darker coloured Damian, I like see him in the comics with darker skin..

DAMIAN TALKING ABOUT RELIGION?  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  WHEN?

----------


## adrikito

8500 post of this appreciation:

damian wayne robin boy wonder.jpg

Teen Titans.jpg

----------


## CPSparkles

> I like the darker coloured Damian, I like see him in the comics with darker skin..
> 
> DAMIAN TALKING ABOUT RELIGION?  WHEN?


I'm just saying I'd love him and Tiger talking but I guess it doesn't have to be religion they can talk abut Grayson

----------


## CPSparkles

> 8500 post of this appreciation:
> 
> damian wayne robin boy wonder.jpg
> 
> Teen Titans.jpg


You can buy Christmas dinner from a convenience store but why would you want to ?

----------


## AlcorDee

I mean we already know Damian talks(gossips) with Kori about Dick from his Nightwing appearances. I bet he'd want all the details and blackmail material from his spy days.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I mean we already know Damian talks(gossips) with Kori about Dick from his Nightwing appearances. I bet he'd want all the details and blackmail material from his spy days.


I loved when Kori said about Dick spending hours talking about Damian. I bet he bores everyone to tears talking about his little brother

----------


## AlcorDee

> I loved when Kori said about Dick spending hours talking about Damian. I bet he bores everyone to tears talking about his little brother




One of favorite moments is this with actual gossipping about Dick's love life.

----------


## dietrich

> Nothing positive can ever come out of associating or implicating anyone League of Assassins had a hand in shaping as a person with muslim faith. Nothing. Ever. Period.
> 
> There are literally four other Robins and hundreds of DC characters I can't compute how people can non-maliciously have or accept such headcanons with the one kid other that Cass who makes it gross.


I disagree since I personally see it as a positive. You can only speak for yourself. The other robins being muslim is a stretch Damian being a muslim isn't

----------


## dietrich

> Damian by Yoostin


That's a very pretty Damian. Is he wearing gloss?

----------


## Aioros22

> One of favorite moments is this with actual gossipping about Dick's love life.


Oh, Dick, you can`t be the only one and telling an ex you`re about to marry, after bedding her. 

Let him be less awkward than you are.

----------


## AlcorDee

> I disagree since I personally see it as a positive. You can only speak for yourself. The other robins being muslim is a stretch Damian being a muslim isn't


Compared to other Robins who had civilian backgrounds, Damian being religious at all is a stretch. Or does his family history of magically immortal arabian ninja assassin terrorists somehow make it more plausible?

----------


## dietrich

> Compared to other Robins who had civilian backgrounds, Damian being religious at all is a stretch. Or does his family history of magically immortal arabian ninja assassin terrorists somehow make it more plausible?


That's bull Damian is the only who has anything close to a spiritual background. immortal Arabian Ninja and muslim aren't mutually exclusive.

----------


## AlcorDee

> That's bull Damian is the only who has anything close to a spiritual background. immortal Arabian Ninja and muslim aren't mutually exclusive.


I what world League of Assassins finding religion more plausible than America having *gasp* muslim people? *gasp gasp*

They are. Mutually exclusive unless the assassin in question is very fucked up in the head and their faith is just lip service and following motions. Islam has pretty strict rules forbidding MAGIC of any kind if that's what you mean by spiritual(despite claiming magic isn't real at all but I guess they mean the act of relying of magic to get results? Religions are ugh.) And consequently, use of anything like Lazarus Pits, even for a good reason. And demonic contracts which Ra's made a slew of and Damian threatens to, and is still tied to some of Ra's through his blood. Oh, and murder. And... pretty much anything they do actually and why am I even trying oh my god I read comics to avoid such shit. 

Anyway, only kind of religion education Damian would have would be in the historical sense since he would need to know the background of the world he was meant to rule. And sociological. How to direct religion to manipulate masses, how to bend their thinking through faith, how to exploit it and pit people against each other over their beliefs as Ra's delighted in doing time and over again.

Although thinking of it now I can definitely see some human sacrifices and like to DC's many known and proven evil gods and polytheistic nature deities in exchange for immediate power and/or smiting of their enemies. Pretty sure the whole Lu'un Darga conflict in R:SoB implied Ra's has a contract with the planet itself that also ties him to lazarus pits and extends down his blood to Damian.

ON SECOND THOUGHT I can totally see Ra's getting on a stage and claiming he's been Muslim all along. To fuel the ideas of islam terrorism and islamophobia and plunge the world even deeper into chaos. DC should get on that for future plot... Oh right, DC can't handle any sensitive topics tactfully.

----------


## dietrich

> Ah thanks, I'm actually optimistic for an earlier release date because he lumped it with WW EO books the next of which is coming out in August 2018. In contrast he was pretty blunt about Multiversity Too being much further down the road. I expect a 2019 release date.


Just watched Morrison on smith's show plugging his new Sci fyi show Happy anyway he said the Wonder Woman show is nearly done so i'm hoping that means a lighter work load which is good news for AA2

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

As a muslim a fan and a writer, i dont really see ra's al ghul being a sincere believer in islam so its harder to see damian being raised as one.

----------


## AlcorDee

On a different note, I'd like to wonder HOW THE HECK they managed to fit Goliath indoors in Titan Tower. Does my favorite baby bat-dragon shapeshift now d'awww.

And when will I see BB change into a green goliath I've been waiting MONTHS how can he let that kind of inspiration just slide by now that he knows the speicies exists... existed.

Ugh, part of my brain went "If Goliath was female, he could help her repopulate the species" ugh ugh ugh ugh UGH UGH UGH UGFHDGSLHSG THERE IS NOT ENOUGH BRAIN BLEACH

----------


## dietrich

> On a different note, I'd like to wonder HOW THE HECK they managed to fit Goliath indoors in Titan Tower. Does my favorite baby bat-dragon shapeshift now d'awww.
> 
> And when will I see BB change into a green goliath I've been waiting MONTHS how can he let that kind of inspiration just slide by now that he knows the speicies exists... existed.
> 
> Ugh, part of my brain went "If Goliath was female, he could help her repopulate the species" ugh ugh ugh ugh UGH UGH UGH UGFHDGSLHSG THERE IS NOT ENOUGH BRAIN BLEACH


Maybe the have a skylight that opens.

Even if they can't repopulate they can have a friendship or a gay romance  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AlcorDee

I'm makING A GOLIATHxBB COLLAGE RN I HOPE UR HAPPY WHAT IS MY BRAIN

----------


## AlcorDee

Let it be known that I hate me.

----------


## dietrich

> Let it be known that I hate me.


All that licking it's canon and official

----------


## kiwiliko

> Let it be known that I hate me.


I said to myself yeah, let's visit Dami's thread and see cute Dami art. But nah, it seems I have visited fresh hell today.

----------


## dietrich

> I said to myself yeah, let's visit Dami's thread and see cute Dami art. But nah, it seems I have visited fresh hell today.


Fresh hell is good for the soul  :Smile: 

Sometimes.

----------


## adrikito

> Let it be known that I hate me.


I can´t support the GoliathxBB but.. Is funny..

----------


## wafle

> Let it be known that I hate me.


Nice, can BB turn into a goliath species if he wanted to?



> I said to myself yeah, let's visit Dami's thread and see cute Dami art. But nah, it seems I have visited fresh hell today.


Sorry if went to strong on my opposition to ideologies... Let's just all unite on the banner of being fans of Damian, accept we are a diverse bunch with diverse opinions, and that's really cool. 

Damian Wayne transcends petty divisions.

----------


## kiwiliko

> Nice, can BB turn into a goliath species if he wanted to?
> 
> 
> Sorry if went to strong on my opposition to ideologies... Let's just all unite on the banner of being fans of Damian, accept we are a diverse bunch with diverse opinions, and that's really cool. 
> 
> Damian Wayne transcends petty divisions.


Ohh no no sorry I wasn't talking about the ideology bit. Fresh hell is entirely me teasing the fanart panel for BB and goliath I'm sorry if it came off the wrong way. (It's actually quite well made, I mistook it for a legitimate panel while reading too fast and was seriously questioning DC for a while) 

I actually quite enjoy going through threads that have a decent amount of discussion. There's nothing wrong with looking at the books from an angle that's considering real life issues as well.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Ohh no no sorry I wasn't talking about the ideology bit. Fresh hell is entirely me teasing the fanart panel for BB and goliath I'm sorry if it came off the wrong way. (It's actually quite well made, I mistook it for a legitimate panel while reading too fast and was seriously questioning DC for a while) 
> 
> I actually quite enjoy going through threads that have a decent amount of discussion. There's nothing wrong with looking at the books from an angle that's considering real life issues as well.


I did the same too I had to stop think and look again before it occurred to me that that wasn't how it was in the original

----------


## CPSparkles

Life lessons

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian Sword by //neighborstudios.



I loved that he was using his sword in the Ninja Turtles comic

----------


## dietrich

Batman and Robin

----------


## dietrich

> Damian Sword by //neighborstudios.
> 
> 
> 
> I loved that he was using his sword in the Ninja Turtles comic


This is gorgeous

----------


## dietrich

Dustin has been teasing.
Is lil'Gotham coming back

https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/935680891094892546

----------


## adrikito

> Life lessons



They never said this... Or I am wrong?  :Confused:  Damian never saw his mother in King saga.. I saw the images post selina/talia fight..

----------


## dietrich

Hey Damian smile

----------


## dietrich

> Life lessons


I agree those are very important life lessons Damian take care to learn them well.

----------


## dietrich

It is not real just a mock up

----------


## dietrich

Daily dose of Damian by Dustin Nguyen




He isn't the only one that requires a daily dose of Damian

----------


## AlcorDee

Did someone say lil' gotham??? 
*rips off shirt* 
my body is ready!

----------


## CPSparkles

> Dustin has been teasing.
> Is lil'Gotham coming back
> 
> https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/935680891094892546


He gave a thumbs up didn't he and that is a new Damian design right?

----------


## adrikito

I enjoy Damian with the Ninja Turtles and in Shadow...

Maybe because Batman and Robin are here again.. And I can´t see Damian problem in Teen Titans.. the others need more revelance, even without him I would saw that serie.. I like the rest of the team and I saw the N52 serie(the worst of N52)..

----------


## dietrich

> He gave a thumbs up didn't he and that is a new Damian design right?


It is a new design.

----------


## wafle

Apparently Bleeding Cool got to preview the first two chapters of Super Sons of tomorrow.

**SPOILERS**
Superman # 37
https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/12...ld-brash-loud/

SuperSons # 11
https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/12...d-2-crossover/

----------


## TheCape

> Apparently Bleeding Cool got to preview the first two chapters of Super Sons of tomorrow.
> 
> **SPOILERS**
> Superman # 37
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/12...ld-brash-loud/
> 
> SuperSons # 11
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/12...d-2-crossover/


Hypertime is coming back?, i had mixed feelings about the idea.

----------


## Frontier

> Hypertime is coming back?, i had mixed feelings about the idea.


It's already been back for a while now, or at least it's felt like it has.

----------


## dietrich

> Hypertime is coming back?, i had mixed feelings about the idea.


I believe it been back for a while now it was a thing Metal and something else.

Ah snap Frontier  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> Apparently Bleeding Cool got to preview the first two chapters of Super Sons of tomorrow.
> 
> **SPOILERS**
> Superman # 37
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/12...ld-brash-loud/
> 
> SuperSons # 11
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/12...d-2-crossover/


I'm looking forward to this. Timmy Timmy Timmy!! A grownarse man who brings a gun to fist fight with kids.Legend

----------


## adrikito

> batman and robin


very funny..




> Dustin has been teasing.
> Is lil'Gotham coming back
> 
> https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/935680891094892546


A new serie with Damian? EXCELLENT..

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> Apparently Bleeding Cool got to preview the first two chapters of Super Sons of tomorrow.
> 
> **SPOILERS**
> Superman # 37
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/12...ld-brash-loud/
> 
> SuperSons # 11
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/12...d-2-crossover/


So hyped for this crossover.
Less hyped for good characters going evil in the future trope and Tim and Damian fighting.

----------


## CPSparkles

https://0yongyong0.tumblr.com/post/1...-would-like-it

----------


## CPSparkles

https://0yongyong0.tumblr.com/post/168385933570

----------


## CPSparkles

Who else missed this Southpark refrence in SuperSons ?





I can't believe I missed that. How many cartoos and Anime's is Tomasi going to ref in this run? keeping my eyes out for more now
We've had Simpsons, Southpark, Dragon Ball pretty sure these more but can't recall at mo.

----------


## adrikito

> 


The RED HOOD FIGURE strikes again.

----------


## RedBird

> Dustin has been teasing.
> Is lil'Gotham coming back
> 
> https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/935680891094892546


OOOOOhh YES please  :Big Grin: 

Lil Gotham was a highlight for me during new52, probably my fave book at the time.




> So hyped for this crossover.
> Less hyped for good characters going evil in the future trope and Tim and Damian fighting.


My thoughts exactly. :/
Also kinda hoping to see the steps of more positive development between these two.

----------


## CPSparkles

> OOOOOhh YES please 
> 
> Lil Gotham was a highlight for me during new52, probably my fave book at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly. :/
> Also kinda hoping to see the steps of more positive development between these two.


I hope so too. They could use this to heal the rift between these two. Some people like the rivalry but i think it's overrated and doesn't favour either character all it does is build hate and resentment between the two fandoms. Story wise it's not compelling or interesting in the least.

It's Rebirth Batstuff doesn't have to be all angst and super serious all the time.

----------


## RedBird

> I hope so too. They could use this to heal the rift between these two. Some people like the rivalry but i think it's overrated and doesn't favour either character all it does is build hate and resentment between the two fandoms. *Story wise it's not compelling or interesting in the least.*


Exactly, I haven't seen an example of this rivalry which actually took its time and explored the difficulty and resentment between these two that actually gave way to an interesting development or plot line, its always just shallow drama for the sake of it. I hate you, I hate you more etc. And I mean, if your gonna be shallow, at least make it entertaining, you know? If you refuse to give up the rivalry, then at least make it *actually* fun to read, like sibling rivalry. I think the problem may stem from the fact that they don't get to interact with each other one on one, so it only fuels the idea of pure hatred and loathing between the two if their only interactions are either NONE (whilst being featured in all robin team ups) or bitter words thrown to each other every other time. 

If they got to interact (just the two of them) at least then we could perhaps see their begrudging team ups, and how they can still work together, showing how they are not above putting their differences aside for a similar goal they share, even if they get on each others nerves. Kinda like Bruce and Hal. And eventually you could at the very least START the road to establishing a relationship and developing it from there.

----------


## RedBird

@DC When am I gonna get this kinda sweet bonding between my _'bad'_ robins. [x]

----------


## CPSparkles

> @DC When am I gonna get this kinda sweet bonding between my _'bad'_ robins. [x]


THIS. I want more of this DC




> Exactly, I haven't seen an example of this rivalry which actually took its time and explored the difficulty and resentment between these two that actually gave way to an interesting development or plot line, its always just shallow drama for the sake of it. I hate you, I hate you more etc. And I mean, if your gonna be shallow, at least make it entertaining, you know? If you refuse to give up the rivalry, then at least make it *actually* fun to read, like sibling rivalry. I think the problem may stem from the fact that they don't get to interact with each other one on one, so it only fuels the idea of pure hatred and loathing between the two if their only interactions are either NONE (whilst being featured in all robin team ups) or bitter words thrown to each other every other time. 
> 
> If they got to interact (just the two of them) at least then we could perhaps see their begrudging team ups, and how they can still work together, showing how they are not above putting their differences aside for a similar goal they share, even if they get on each others nerves. Kinda like Bruce and Hal. And eventually you could at the very least START the road to establishing a relationship and developing it from there.


Well said. DC's got me to a point where I dread any Damian Tim interactions because they both come off bad. I mean they don't have to be besties just not what they have at the moment [whatever that is]

Someone said it on another thread "Why doesn't DC capitalise on the popularity of the boys?" Fans love it when they interact even more when it's positive interaction. Sad,y the only writer at the moment who seems to understand this desire [and is willing to exploit it] is Tom King but he's got bigger things to grapple with.

I hope DC wakes up and gives us the family again or we get a writer whose idea of the Bat family doesn't include just their personal preferences. Tec would be been a great vehicle for such team ups and interactions but like King Tynion has a bigger task reestablishing fringe members.

There just doesn't seem to b enough books  :Frown:  but I have faith.

----------


## Fergus

> @DC When am I gonna get this kinda sweet bonding between my _'bad'_ robins. [x]


Nice mini comic

----------


## Fergus

> Apparently Bleeding Cool got to preview the first two chapters of Super Sons of tomorrow.
> 
> **SPOILERS**
> Superman # 37
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/12...ld-brash-loud/
> 
> SuperSons # 11
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/12...d-2-crossover/


I wonder if Damian gets to meet his future badass self. Hoping 666 saves the day and clears his good name in the process.

----------


## Fergus

> Life lessons


This Talia is stunning.

----------


## Barbatos666

Trinity 16 is about Deadshot and Batman saving Zoe from Kobra. Might be parallels between Floyd and Bruce over their approach to fathering. Damian's got a little cameo in the opening pages. Might be more to it.

----------


## dietrich

> Trinity 16 is about Deadshot and Batman saving Zoe from Kobra. Might be parallels between Floyd and Bruce over their approach to fathering. Damian's got a little cameo in the opening pages. Might be more to it.


Will check it out. I don't pull Trinity but I'll buy anything with Damian.

----------


## dietrich

> This Talia is stunning.


Talia has always been very fine but this artist captures the aristocratic feel of Talia very well.

----------


## Fergus

> Batman and Robin


I have these figures. I do hope Lil Gotham is coming back. The book had a lot of charm

----------


## Fergus

Robins

----------


## Fergus

Nightwing and Robin mini poster by laquilasse

----------


## dietrich

> Tec would be been a great vehicle for such team ups and interactions but like King Tynion has a bigger task reestablishing fringe members.


Tec shouldn't be a title for a nostalgic fanboy to fulfil his power fantasies or revive redundant/ fringe or maltreated characters. Tec should be a book about Batman doing some actual detective work.

Pisses me off that it's being misappropriated to the level it has.
A bat family book is a good idea but 1st DC needs to decide who the family is. Tumblr version of everyone and everything that has a bat on it or wonders into the cave is family makes it hard for such a title to be.

A robins book without Steph will piss some off even though her time as one was retconned
There are those who see Cass as part of the family even though they have nothing to actually support that HC. 

A family book is a great idea but in theory can't be done because of the "family" is too bloated and selfish fans aren't willing to see reason or accept the facts.

----------


## dietrich

> Nightwing and Robin mini poster by laquilasse


Damian's tunic looks like a dress

----------


## CPSparkles

> Tec shouldn't be a title for a nostalgic fanboy to fulfil his power fantasies or revive redundant/ fringe or maltreated characters. Tec should be a book about Batman doing some actual detective work.
> 
> Pisses me off that it's being misappropriated to the level it has.
> A bat family book is a good idea but 1st DC needs to decide who the family is. Tumblr version of everyone and everything that has a bat on it or wonders into the cave is family makes it hard for such a title to be.
> 
> A robins book without Steph will piss some off even though her time as one was retconned
> There are those who see Cass as part of the family even though they have nothing to actually support that HC. 
> 
> A family book is a great idea but in theory can't be done because of the "family" is too bloated and selfish fans aren't willing to see reason or accept the facts.


You are correct that the current family is less defined and open to interpretation. Here I'm talking about the boys the male Robins.
I don't mind Tec being about the greatest detective teaming up to solve mysteries with various members of the family/team.

A title with such a format could be used to build and define dynamics. Bruce, Gordon and Alfred as the regulars everyone else gets recurring spots. The cases might be one shots but the story is continuous.

I like what Tynion is doing for the mist part. His book has a family feel but it also reads like an Else World because most other stuff contradict it or simply ignore it. I hope that this Supersons of Tomorrow breaks that bubble feeling. I was disappointed when Tomasi's Superman didn't link to Tec or pick at any of the Tim/Jor El threads.

Tec isn't meant to revive characters but needs must. These guys need a home.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Robins


It looks like a dress here too  :Smile: 

We've gone from scaly undies [leotards] to mid thigh tunics. Damian the most modest of the Robins.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Shame about Multiversity Too was also looking forward to that. We might get lucky with AA2 and get a 2018 release fingers crossed.


Well I saw him on the Seth Meyers Show. If his busy doing interview's and lunching Tv shows then maybe we might not be so lucky. Has any one seen his show Happy or read Klaus? because i want to know if they are worth checking out.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Ma map with Damian

----------


## TheCape

> 


That's a book that i see Damian writting in a future  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

By Katie Harper

----------


## TheCape

> Ma map with Damian


That's adorable.

----------


## adrikito

> A family book is a great idea but in theory can't be done because of the "family" is too bloated and selfish fans aren't willing to see reason or accept the facts.


... The Batfamily is Full... We don´t need more characters.. For this I never supported Duke and Harper.. 

I only consider REALLY IMPORTANT(my true batfamily).. Batman and Batwoman, the Robins(Dick, Jason, Tim, Damian), the Batgirls(steph, cass, babs) and Alfred..

----------


## adrikito

> Ma map with Damian


MAPS... Gotham Academy... We lost this for nothing..  :Mad:   :Mad: 

That was the moment to put Damian in one school, with the Gotham Academy main characters..

*
SOMEBODY KNOW ABOUT THE NEXT SOLICITATIONS?*

----------


## blitzwolf215

I would love a Robins book. There seriously needs to to be a book where these boys interact.




> ... The Batfamily is Full... We don´t need more characters.. For this I never supported Duke and Harper.. 
> 
> I only consider REALLY IMPORTANT(my true batfamily).. Batman and Batwoman, the Robins(Dick, Jason, Tim, Damian), the Batgirls(steph, cass, babs) and Alfred..


Yeah, these members are the ones I see as the Batfamily.

----------


## dietrich

Damian Wayne Guardian of Gotham by Marcus To

----------


## dietrich

> MAPS... Gotham Academy... We lost this for nothing..  
> 
> That was the moment to put Damian in one school, with the Gotham Academy main characters..
> 
> *
> SOMEBODY KNOW ABOUT THE NEXT SOLICITATIONS?*


They are not out yet I don't think.

----------


## dietrich

> You are correct that the current family is less defined and open to interpretation. Here I'm talking about the boys the male Robins.
> I don't mind Tec being about the greatest detective teaming up to solve mysteries with various members of the family/team.
> 
> A title with such a format could be used to build and define dynamics. Bruce, Gordon and Alfred as the regulars everyone else gets recurring spots. The cases might be one shots but the story is continuous.
> 
> I like what Tynion is doing for the mist part. His book has a family feel but it also reads like an Else World because most other stuff contradict it or simply ignore it. I hope that this Supersons of Tomorrow breaks that bubble feeling. I was disappointed when Tomasi's Superman didn't link to Tec or pick at any of the Tim/Jor El threads.
> 
> Tec isn't meant to revive characters but needs must. These guys need a home.


Tec isn't reviving anyone aside from maybe Basil. It's a home yes but the it's not doing anything to build up the characters in it or make the more likeable. Tim is a bigger knob in this than he ever was in the nu52, Steph  I just want someone to slap her repeatedly, Luke is a thing I guess, Cass had a sweet arc and that's it in over a year. JPV put on a suit.

None of this characters are being revived.

I like your idea for Tec and that would be a great way to build relationships within the family.

----------


## dietrich

For me the family is Bruce his 3 sons, Alfred, Kate, his ward and their pets. Oh and his finance now. Everyone else is a valued employee.

----------


## dietrich

I love Zato's Damian with his little pug face

----------


## dietrich

Happy holidays Damian fans

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

SuperSons and SuperDads

----------


## TheCape

> MAPS... Gotham Academy... We lost this for nothing..  
> 
> That was the moment to put Damian in one school, with the Gotham Academy main characters..
> 
> *
> SOMEBODY KNOW ABOUT THE NEXT SOLICITATIONS?*


They come out this monday around 5 PM.

----------


## Aahz

> For me the family is Bruce his 3 sons, Alfred, Kate, his ward and their pets. Oh and his finance now. Everyone else is a valued employee.


The Batgirls are imo ore batfamily than Kate, who had hardly any interaction with the rest before rebirth.

I think it is anyway wired how the Batfamily is handled at the moment. Since there seems hardly any interaction between the members of the different parts even if they are all operating in Gotham or in case of Damian and Duke (or Titus and Ace) even live in the same house.

Barbara is treated like fringe character, despite being one of the best know Batfamily members and leading two ongoings. And how Jason is written in his appearances in Batfamily titles is just crap.

----------


## Aahz

> Someone said it on another thread "Why doesn't DC capitalise on the popularity of the boys?" Fans love it when they interact even more when it's positive interaction. Sad,y the only writer at the moment who seems to understand this desire [and is willing to exploit it] is Tom King but he's got bigger things to grapple with.


kings way to write them is imo just terrible. And the way he just throws Duke in those scenes just doesn't work.

----------


## adrikito

> they come out this monday around 5 pm.


thank you..

----------


## dietrich

> kings way to write them is imo just terrible. And the way he just throws Duke in those scenes just doesn't work.


Yeah King wouldn't be my choice to write a Robins book. He isn't a balanced or fair writer and he has little respect for accurate characterisation.
He panders too much to the lowest common denominator. He gave me some Bat family thrills but in the end it turned out to be cheap ad hollow. 
The way he ended the rules of engagement arc was most disappointing. He put Duke and Jason in there merely to pander and then used them to tools to kick off Dick and Damian's little adventure [the only family he actually cares about] and that is the sad truth of the matter.

I don 't want such a person writing Damian or a Robins book

----------


## dietrich

> The Batgirls are imo ore batfamily than Kate, who had hardly any interaction with the rest before rebirth.
> 
> I think it is anyway wired how the Batfamily is handled at the moment. Since there seems hardly any interaction between the members of the different parts even if they are all operating in Gotham or in case of Damian and Duke (or Titus and Ace) even live in the same house.
> 
> Barbara is treated like fringe character, despite being one of the best know Batfamily members and leading two ongoings. And how Jason is written in his appearances in Batfamily titles is just crap.


I put Kate in because she is Bruce's cousin regardless of how much contact they have they are blood relations. I forgot all about Babs [jesus that's bad how could i be that stupid?] Babs is family! Core family

At the moment the family seems to be Dick and Damian and sometimes Jason. 
Gotham Resistance and Metal kind of underlined that. Tec is doing it's own thing that isn't acknowledged any where else. Dick and Damian are the only ones that consistently act like and are portrayed as family across the board and in multiple books.

The bat books need to get their shit together. Writers have to stop being so self indulgent and the fact that batbooks don't feature the core family is pretty bad.

----------


## CPSparkles

Seasons Greetings from OTA

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## Aahz

> He put Duke and Jason in there merely to pander and then used them to tools to kick off Dick and Damian's little adventure [the only family he actually cares about] and that is the sad truth of the matter.


The odd things is that iirc Duke is actually supposed to be a support character in Batman but King sofar hardly used him.




> At the moment the family seems to be Dick and Damian and sometimes Jason.


Even if jason appears the stories are offten written in a way like they want to hammer down that he is not as important or good as good as Dick and Damian. The only stories where he gets the same treatment as them is when they are all treated poorly (like in I am Bane or Lonely Day of Living).

----------


## CPSparkles

Beware the Robin

----------


## adrikito

> seasons greetings from ota


hahahahaha.

----------


## dietrich

> The odd things is that iirc Duke is actually supposed to be a support character in Batman but King sofar hardly used him.


Duke is an example of King's lack of respect and care. Duke was supposed to be part of it that was before King discovered the will swallow any crap base known as shippers. Once he did plans changed. Dude is smart and ambitious Duke is bankable This romance is so Selina in now the support character.

I doubt King ever wanted to use Duke my guess is Synder wanted that to showcase him before his solo. Jason,Dick and Damian have had less panel time but they've had more weight than Duke. The fact that he's no longer living there and it wasn't ever addressed shows how much King is thinking about him.

Even Gotham Girl has been shelved for future filler arc in favour of the more crowd pleasing romance.
I don't much care for GG, Duke has got a title and this romance is a welcome change so I'm in favour if this direction. I don't want Damian or Jason guesting too much in this run because I didn't quite trust King with them. Damian will get a fair shot so long as Dick is part of the story because King likes that duo but Damian and Selina or Damian and Bruce ? no 

Jason he should never be allowed to touch.What he did I can't forgive.

Jason does suffer from a dumbing down or being the butt of the joke in bat books. I love snarky Jason but he's fallen into a trap where that seems to be all he does.

----------


## dietrich

> Seasons Greetings from OTA


This is funny.

----------


## dietrich

> Beware the Robin


Yep Beware this Robin Joker or he'll smack your teeth out. This child ain't joking

----------


## RedBird

[x]


[x]


[x]

----------


## RedBird

Batman Ninja Damian  :Big Grin: 

[x]

----------


## adrikito

Shadow/Batman 6 cover:

ShadowBatman06 robin damian wayne.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> Shadow/Batman 6 cover:
> 
> ShadowBatman06 robin damian wayne.jpg


This looks tasty. Look at colours pop on that. This series has been delightful. Ra's is absolutely everywhere at the moment.

----------


## dietrich

> [x]
> 
> 
> [x]
> 
> 
> [x]


great posts RedBird. Thanks. This artist draws the prettiest characters and the buffest Grayson

----------


## dietrich

> Well I saw him on the Seth Meyers Show. If his busy doing interview's and lunching Tv shows then maybe we might not be so lucky. Has any one seen his show Happy or read Klaus? because i want to know if they are worth checking out.


Just started Klaus and it's solid and different. Refreshing

----------


## adrikito

> This looks tasty. Look at colours pop on that. This series has been delightful. Ra's is absolutely everywhere at the moment.


Yeah, first in ninja turtles, now here.. He is following Damian steps..

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah, first in ninja turtles, now here.. He is following Damian steps..


I know right. I enjoy Ra's so don't mind him being everywhere so long as he is well written.

----------


## adrikito

> I know right. I enjoy Ra's so don't mind him being everywhere so long as he is well written.


I prefer Al ghul presence in many books that Riddler(despite I hate both). He even appeared in Priest Deathstroke recently..

----------


## Fergus

> I prefer Al ghul presence in many books that Riddler(despite I hate both). He even appeared in Priest Deathstroke recently..


Why do you hate Riddler?

----------


## adrikito

> Why do you hate Riddler?


I have always despised him... and see the character in the comics, only make this worse..

In one N52 annual(bruce without memory) was the first time that I wanted him death..

----------


## dietrich

So the preview for the 1st part of SuperSons of tomorrow is out over on the Super thread

----------


## adrikito

Finally, the march solicitations




> March 2018 solicitations for Teen Titans
> TEEN TITANS #18
> Written by BENJAMIN PERCY • Art by ALISON BORGES • Cover by DAN MORA • Variant cover by JOELLE JONES
> “The Following” part two! When Robin’s murder investigation casts suspicion on Beast Boy’s new employer, Nevrland, Beast Boy finds himself the odd man out on the Teen Titans. Caught between his best friends and his new purpose in life, Beast Boy sets out to prove that Nevrland is completely aboveboard…but what he finds will lead Beast Boy down a dangerous path!
> On sale MARCH 28 • 32 pg, FC, $3.99 US • RATED T


*
BATMAN/TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES II #5*
Written by JAMES TYNION IV • Art and cover by FREDDIE E. WILLIAMS II • Variant cover by KEVIN EASTMAN
Retailers: This issue will ship with two covers. Please see the order form for details. Includes a code for a free digital download of this issue.
A Venom-charged Donnie wages a brutal, one-Turtle war on the Foot Clan. Batman has to stop him and remind him of who he really is; someone who uses smarts—not brawn—to take down the bad guys. Damian and Raphael pay a visit to the Lazarus Pit to try and help a wounded Splinter. Then Batman tries to turn a former foe into an ally as part of a desperate attempt to finally end the reign of Bane.


*
IN BATMAN BEYOND COVER.. SEEMS THAT MATT MCGINNYS IS TRYING TO STEAL ROBIN COSTUME..*

----------


## fanfan13

> So the preview for the 1st part of SuperSons of tomorrow is out over on the Super thread


Can't wait to read it and Super Sons #11 XD

----------


## fanfan13

> *
> IN BATMAN BEYOND COVER.. SEEMS THAT MATT MCGINNYS IS TRYING TO STEAL ROBIN COSTUME..*


someone is going to steal the coolest Robin's costume ever

----------


## fanfan13

On the other hand, it seems like March's Super Sons will be angsty. My body is ready



*SUPER SONS #14*
Written by PETER J. TOMASI  Art by CARLO BARBERI and ART THIBERT  Cover by JORGE JIMENEZ  Variant cover by DUSTIN NGUYEN
Retailers: This issue will ship with two covers. Please see the order form for details. Includes a code for a free digital download of this issue.
MOTHERS DAY part two! Talia al Ghul is back in Damians life, for better and for worse! As the worlds deadliest mom forces Robin to make the ultimate choice between his past and future, Superboy finds himself caught in the middle. But the specter of Damians murderous past life has shaken the bond between the Super Sons, and the body count is far from final.
On sale MARCH 21  32 pg, FC, $3.99 US  RATED T

----------


## Barbatos666

Super Sons 11 preview
https://www.avclub.com/superboy-is-t...r-s-1821400135
Batman/TMNT 2 #2 preview
https://www.inverse.com/article/3953...view-mr-freeze

----------


## adrikito

> Super Sons 11 preview
> https://www.avclub.com/superboy-is-t...r-s-1821400135
> Batman/TMNT 2 #2 preview
> https://www.inverse.com/article/3953...view-mr-freeze


Thanks for remind me the Ninja Turtles chapter..

----------


## CPSparkles

> someone is going to steal the coolest Robin's costume ever


Matt finally becoming Robin. About time . Love the Bat Hammer  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

> On the other hand, it seems like March's Super Sons will be angsty. My body is ready
> 
> 
> 
> *SUPER SONS #14*
> Written by PETER J. TOMASI • Art by CARLO BARBERI and ART THIBERT • Cover by JORGE JIMENEZ • Variant cover by DUSTIN NGUYEN
> Retailers: This issue will ship with two covers. Please see the order form for details. Includes a code for a free digital download of this issue.
> “MOTHER’S DAY” part two! Talia al Ghul is back in Damian’s life, for better and for worse! As the world’s deadliest mom forces Robin to make the ultimate choice between his past and future, Superboy finds himself caught in the middle. But the specter of Damian’s murderous past life has shaken the bond between the Super Sons, and the body count is far from final.
> On sale MARCH 21 • 32 pg, FC, $3.99 US • RATED T


World's deadliest mum. I love it

----------


## CPSparkles

> Super Sons 11 preview
> https://www.avclub.com/superboy-is-t...r-s-1821400135
> Batman/TMNT 2 #2 preview
> https://www.inverse.com/article/3953...view-mr-freeze


I really hope DamiBats is on his way.
Tim don't shush Lois
I love that Lois thinks its Briuce

----------


## adrikito

> 


With Talia in this costume, I miss RSOB..

----------


## Godlike13

Its awful, but at the same time aww. He's spending time with his mommy.

----------


## RedBird

> With Talia in this costume, I miss RSOB..


Me too, I wonder what kind of status quo she's gonna have. She's kinda been all over the place for a few years.




> someone is going to steal the coolest Robin's costume ever


I swear these cases are no longer 'memorials' but 'in case of emergency break glass' tools to be used. XD

----------


## fanfan13

just read Super Sons 11, just wanna say poor Jon.
*spoilers:*
I noticed Damian is missing at the end when the Teen Titans were attacked by Jon's unleashed power.

and future Tim was an a**hole
although I don't really get what happened between Jon and Damian in the future? Can someone please enlighten me?
*end of spoilers*




> Its awful, but at the same time aww. He's spending time with his mommy.


Aww...
I feel the same about this too. Mixed feelings

----------


## adrikito

*
SHADOW/BATMAN #6 (of 6)*

Screen Shot 488.jpg

For centuries, the Silent Seven has held Earth in its evil grip...but nothing lasts forever. The Shadow and Batman have infiltrated the Seven's personal stronghold, hidden off the map and away from history, at great personal cost. They didn't expect to find one of their own standing against them once they arrived. It's Robin versus Batman with society itself in the balance as the Shadow steps into the one place even he has feared to go: The Deadly Mind of Shiwan Khan. Can three generations of crimefighting overcome centuries of evil? It's a crucible they can only overcome through the one thing none of them have: trust.

----------


## dietrich

Really enjoyed SuperSons and Superman. Loved Jon helping the TT secretly.

Tim shooting Bruce with the pistol that killed his parents was a new level of stone cold. That will teach you Bruce when you let creepy stalker obsessive fanboys into you home. They *Single White Female* you and then shoot you with your most sacred piece of memorabilia.
 Don't know what Tim Drake did to anger the comic gods but he needs to do some serious penance to appease them because dude is getting screwed into the ground. Fuck this dude sucks so very much

----------


## yohyoi

> Don't know what Tim Drake did to anger the comic gods but he needs to do some serious penance to appease them because dude is getting screwed into the ground.


The truth. The guy is basically a mobile punching bag now.

----------


## dietrich

> *
> SHADOW/BATMAN #6 (of 6)*
> 
> Attachment 59757
> 
> For centuries, the Silent Seven has held Earth in its evil grip...but nothing lasts forever. The Shadow and Batman have infiltrated the Seven's personal stronghold, hidden off the map and away from history, at great personal cost. They didn't expect to find one of their own standing against them once they arrived. It's Robin versus Batman with society itself in the balance as the Shadow steps into the one place even he has feared to go: The Deadly Mind of Shiwan Khan. Can three generations of crimefighting overcome centuries of evil? It's a crucible they can only overcome through the one thing none of them have: trust.


Batman just can't catch a break. That's what you get when you have sexy time with beautiful obsessive dangerous women  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Really enjoyed SuperSons and Superman. Loved Jon helping the TT secretly.
> 
> Tim shooting Bruce with the pistol that killed his parents was a new level of stone cold. That will teach you Bruce when you let creepy stalker obsessive fanboys into you home. They *Single White Female* you and then shoot you with your most sacred piece of memorabilia.
>  Don't know what Tim Drake did to anger the comic gods but he needs to do some serious penance to appease them because dude is getting screwed into the ground. Fuck this dude sucks so very much


Tim shooting Bruce was painful to see. Once this crossover is done I hope we never see this version ever again he is just evil.

The crossover kicked of great. Cant wait for the next issue.
I love that Jon kept asking and Damian to make him shut up promised him monthly official TT team up's.
Damian shooting Jon down was very Batman  :Smile: .

----------


## RedBird

> Tim shooting Bruce was painful to see. Once this crossover is done I hope we never see this version ever again he is just evil.
> 
> The crossover kicked of great. Cant wait for the next issue.
> I love that Jon kept asking and Damian to make him shut up promised him monthly official TT team up's.
> Damian shooting Jon down was very Batman .


With EvilTim in Superman, I think the most concerning part was seeing him take down BOTH Bruce and Clark, like what? I mean, I love Tim, I don't wanna bash the character or nothin. I brushed the 'OP ness' aside back in TEC, but this issue was too much IMO. I'm assuming the supersons and titans will come to save the day and thats why the 'parents' have to be in trouble. But this Batman version of Tim is proving to be kinda boring and just 'a threat' for the sake of it. I'm hoping they at least 'spice him up' a bit later, make him more interesting to read.

ANYWAYS, back to Damian.

I agree, that whole scenario with Jon was so cute.  :Big Grin: 
Him trying to help the Titans whilst Damians just like *SIGH smoke gun*

Also I really liked the Titans and Damians relationship and conversations WAY better here, their interaction felt much more, I don't know, nicer? Whilst still feeling in character. I'd still rather have Damian with his own made team within a book, but if TT is gonna stick around then I'd rather Tomasi took writing duties for TT and SS at this point. Even with the dire scenario, this felt way less tense to read, much more enjoyable.

Oh, and that reveal at the end of SS, oh boy.

----------


## KrustyKid

> With EvilTim in Superman, I think the most concerning part was seeing him *take down BOTH Bruce and Clark*, like what? I mean, I love Tim, I don't wanna bash the character or nothin. I brushed the 'OP ness' aside back in TEC, but this issue was too much IMO. I'm assuming the supersons and titans will come to save the day and thats why the 'parents' have to be in trouble. But this Batman version of Tim is proving to be kinda boring and just 'a threat' for the sake of it. I'm hoping they at least 'spice him up' a bit later, make him more interesting to read.
> 
> ANYWAYS, back to Damian.
> 
> I agree, that whole scenario with Jon was so cute. 
> Him trying to help the Titans whilst Damians just like *SIGH smoke gun*
> 
> Also I really liked the Titans and Damians relationship and conversations WAY better here, their interaction felt much more, I don't know, nicer? Whilst still feeling in character. I'd still rather have Damian with his own made team within a book, but if TT is gonna stick around then I'd rather Tomasi took writing duties for TT and SS at this point. Even with the dire scenario, this felt way less tense to read, much more enjoyable.
> 
> Oh, and that reveal at the end of SS, oh boy.


I had no problem with that, given how it was done. Bruce basically won the fight, Evil/Tim only gained an advantage by using a gun. In the case of Superman.. well, Kal dominated that bout basically from start to finish(like he should). He only lost because he was caught off guard by a gadget. Evil/Tim didn't come off as OP here, more like someone who uses dirty tactics to gain an advantage, which I was fine with.

Other than that, I really enjoyed the two different perspectives we got from Bruce and Clark. I can't lie, the part where Superboy fell into Starfire's lap after Damian gassed him was downright hilarious! The back and forth between Damian and Jon at the TT HQ was also a major joy. I'm really interested to know exactly what is fuming inside of Jon. Definitely looking forward to the coming issues.

----------


## dietrich

> I had no problem with that, given how it was done. Bruce basically won the fight, Evil/Tim only gained an advantage by using a gun. In the case of Superman.. well, Kal dominated that bout basically from start to finish(like he should). He only lost because he was caught off guard by a gadget. Evil/Tim didn't come off as OP here, more like someone who uses dirty tactics to gain an advantage, which I was fine with.
> 
> Other than that, I really enjoyed the two different perspectives we got from Bruce and Clark. I can't lie, the part where Superboy fell into Starfire's lap after Damian gassed him was downright hilarious! The back and forth between Damian and Jon at the TT HQ was also a major joy. I'm really interested to know exactly what is fuming inside of Jon. Definitely looking forward to the coming issues.


I agree the fights here weren't as OP or ridiculous as Tynion's. I can buy those wins though I don't think this is a good precedence to be setting.
I can't wait for this guy to get his arse handed to him.
Still hoping Batman 666 and and thus Tim are not from the same time line. Batman 666 seems tanited somehow by this. Morrison's masterpiece  ruined by this stupid crossover. If they are then I hope Batman 666 kills this guy so he's gone for good that would explain why Tim is missing in 666 and why the chain of succession bypasses him in 700

----------


## RedBird

> I had no problem with that, given how it was done. Bruce basically won the fight, Evil/Tim only gained an advantage by using a gun. In the case of Superman.. well, Kal dominated that bout basically from start to finish(like he should). He only lost because he was caught off guard by a gadget. Evil/Tim didn't come off as OP here, more like someone who uses dirty tactics to gain an advantage, which I was fine with.


Yeah but he didnt *just* gain an advantage in the fight. He straight up knocked Bruce out for good and then entrapped Clark. You're right, Tim got his ass beat, I didn't say he thrashed them throughout, but in both cases, in one simple move he took them both down. The 'effort' to 'result' ratio just didn't feel quite enough for me with this issue, I don't like walking away from a superman*+*batman take down thinking, 'that was it? that's all it took?' It wasn't horrible or disgraceful by any means, just boring to me.

In any case, like I said, its more to make EvilTim seem like a legitimate threat to SS and TT who I'm sure are supposed to be the ones that will 'save the day' and 'save their parents' so to speak. I'm kinda hoping they have a bit more fun with this EvilTim character though, especially in terms of how much family drama they can wring outta this character and scenario, like the conversation shared between him and Bruce, its the only thing that actually made the issue more compelling for me.

Same goes for moments between EvilTim and Damian, although admittedly I both look forward to and fear that conversation, since it could either introduce a really tragic villain surrounded by insightful moments about fate and brothers and morality. OR simply add more fuel for the ridiculous Damian VS Tim shenanigans and bringing me nothing but more disdain as I watch the fandoms fight. ugh.

----------


## irene

I'm always criticizing Snyder, so to balance it, this was a very nice scene in Metal #4 that I found on Reddit: 



I like that it's his children he associates with home, and Damian in particular.

----------


## RedBird

> I like that it's his children he associates with home, and Damian in particular.


Damian lives at his home, he better be the first to come across his mind XD

----------


## KrustyKid

> I agree the fights here weren't as OP or ridiculous as Tynion's. I can buy those wins though I don't think this is a good precedence to be setting.
> *I can't wait for this guy to get his arse handed to him*.
> Still hoping Batman 666 and and thus Tim are not from the same time line. Batman 666 seems tanited somehow by this. Morrison's masterpiece  ruined by this stupid crossover. If they are then I hope Batman 666 kills this guy so he's gone for good that would explain why Tim is missing in 666 and why the chain of succession bypasses him in 700


I love Tim. But I'm right there with you, can't wait to see Future Tim get his grills handed to him

----------


## KrustyKid

> Yeah but he didnt *just* gain an advantage in the fight. He straight up knocked Bruce out for good and then entrapped Clark. You're right, Tim got his ass beat, I didn't say he thrashed them throughout, but in both cases, in one simple move he took them both down. The 'effort' to 'result' ratio just didn't feel quite enough for me with this issue, I don't like walking away from a superman*+*batman take down thinking, 'that was it? that's all it took?' It wasn't horrible or disgraceful by any means, just boring to me.
> 
> In any case, like I said, its more to make EvilTim seem like a legitimate threat to SS and TT who I'm sure are supposed to be the ones that will 'save the day' and 'save their parents' so to speak. I'm kinda hoping they have a bit more fun with this EvilTim character though, *especially in terms of how much family drama they can wring outta this character and scenario, like the conversation shared between him and Bruce*, its the only thing that actually made the issue more compelling for me.
> 
> Same goes for moments between EvilTim and Damian, although admittedly I both look forward to and fear that conversation, since it could either introduce a really tragic villain surrounded by insightful moments about fate and brothers and morality. OR simply add more fuel for the ridiculous Damian VS Tim shenanigans and bringing me nothing but more disdain as I watch the fandoms fight. ugh.


I'd completely back more of this.

I also hope we get to see a little bit more from Future Damian/Batman and Jon/Superman.

----------


## adrikito

> I'm always criticizing Snyder, so to balance it, this was a very nice scene in Metal #4 that I found on Reddit: 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that it's his children he associates with home, and Damian in particular.


I like this too..

----------


## Fergus

> Damian lives at his home, he better be the first to come across his mind XD


Agreed the other two are grown and since flown the nest and Bruce doesn't have to worry as much nor do they need the hands on parenting and care required 13 year old. Especially a 13 year old like Damian.

----------


## Fergus

> I'm always criticizing Snyder, so to balance it, this was a very nice scene in Metal #4 that I found on Reddit: 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that it's his children he associates with home, and Damian in particular.


Yeah Synder is certainly making up for past neglect. Wonder if Morrison being back on the scene is the reason. Synder sucking up to his idol.

Whatever the reason it's a welcome change. Bruce/Batman is a family man and I love this panel.
 Synder is slaying with this event

----------


## dietrich

Oh Dick how rude!
Damian isn't shit. He's shitty but in a wonderful way  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

> I'm always criticizing Snyder, so to balance it, this was a very nice scene in Metal #4 that I found on Reddit: 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that it's his children he associates with home, and Damian in particular.


This page got me. Bruce loves his kids I love that thinking of them is what gets him free.

----------


## dietrich

Damian

----------


## dietrich

Loved Damian shooting Jon down here and Star catching him  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Oh Dick how rude!
> Damian isn't shit. He's shitty but in a wonderful way


Brother's can be mean  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CPSparkles

> I'm always criticizing Snyder, so to balance it, this was a very nice scene in Metal #4 that I found on Reddit: 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that it's his children he associates with home, and Damian in particular.


This is heart warming and Clark is such a great friend.

----------


## CPSparkles

Bruce's Boys from Batman Ninja

k

----------


## dietrich

Looks like Kirkham is gonna be doing an issue of Supersons

----------


## blitzwolf215

> Looks like Kirkham is gonna be doing an issue of Supersons


Yeah, he's doing issue 12

----------


## dietrich

Saviour. Hero.



The preview for TT is out over on the Super side. He saved Jon.

----------


## dietrich

*Damian Wayne: [exists]

DC: HES GONNA KILL US ALL

Damian Wayne: [undergoes great character development, starts showing his care for others]

DC: HES ROTTEN TO THE CORE

Damian Wayne: [takes care and loves 64723 animals, who love him back]

DC: HES GOING TO MURDER EVERYBODY, EVERYBODY I SAY

Damian Wayne: [makes actual friends, acts like a teenager he finally is]

DC: HE IS THE BRINGER OF DESTRUCTION 

Damian Wayne: [loves his family, tries to be better all the time]

DC: HES MURDEROUS VILLAIN WHO WILL DESTROY THE WOOORLD*

Okay found this online and it's sad and true. I know this is trying to pin it on DC but it's the fans not Just DC. DC and the comics have shown him grow and be heroic. 
Morrison gave us/ hinted at Damian 666. An Batman who sells his soul so he can protect his father's city and protect people.
He gives up his soul to save others!
He is a Batman who kills.
A Batman who is social, positive to citizens we saw him interact with. Trying empower victims of crime to take back their power in his own special way. That's AfterCare.
It is claimed that he burnt the city to the ground though the city is still sill there and not burnt. Damian had the city booby trapped and Future Tim was blowing shit up to get to Damian so very ambiguous.
Batman 666 even laments that everything he was trying to protect being destroyed before his very eyes.

I hope this crossover and AA2 clarifies the motivations of 666 Damian and what exactly was burnt to the ground.

Fans who still have the 10 year old Al Ghul who was born to kill at the back of their minds so they readily buy him turning. Heck even right now some  
He is rude and anti social so whatever Jon did in the future Damian must have made him do it after all he's a bad'un right?
and don't forget he does something bad to the Kent boy in the future and should be killed on sight.

----------


## dietrich

BatBoy it is then.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## TheCape

> BatBoy it is then.


Man, i love that Batman and Robin Annual, Tomasi/Gleason was my first run with the characther and they made me love him.

----------


## Frontier

> BatBoy it is then.


Ha! So it's a thing. Awesome.

----------


## sakuyamons

> BatBoy it is then.


The first picture warms my heart, I loved that annual.

----------


## adrikito

> BatBoy it is then.


..Even with *RED*hood and *RED*robin........... I prefer the *RED*bird for the future than this stupid alias....  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## adrikito

Of Zatotubu:

DC Maya Ducard Nobody Damian Wayne robin superboy goliath fanart.jpg

----------


## fanfan13

> Okay found this online and it's sad and true. I know this is trying to pin it on DC but it's the fans not Just DC. DC and the comics have shown him grow and be heroic. 
> Morrison gave us/ hinted at Damian 666. An Batman who sells his soul so he can protect his father's city and protect people.
> He gives up his soul to save others!
> He is a Batman who kills.
> A Batman who is social, positive to citizens we saw him interact with. Trying empower victims of crime to take back their power in his own special way. That's AfterCare.
> It is claimed that he burnt the city to the ground though the city is still sill there and not burnt. Damian had the city booby trapped and Future Tim was blowing shit up to get to Damian so very ambiguous.
> Batman 666 even laments that everything he was trying to protect being destroyed before his very eyes.
> 
> I hope this crossover and AA2 clarifies the motivations of 666 Damian and what exactly was burnt to the ground.
> ...


So far there is still no clue about what role future Damian in Super Sons 10 will play in this crossover. Maybe it the next two issues we will see him again; like make it clear which DamiBats he is and what he did to Jon and if he even did anything or Tim was just bluffing and messing with current Damian's head, or Tim was the one who triggered the tragedy in the first place.

I might take it wrong but it seems DamiBats in Tec and in Super Sons (and 666 Damian) are from different timeline/universe? Raven narrated TimBats as the one out of the time stream. It's all really confusing and I hope Tomasi will make everything clear (or at least less confusing) at the end of Super Sons 12.

anyway, liking the newest Teen Titans issue  :Big Grin: 
especially Damian and Jon moment
and Starfire/Aqualad/KF (who trusted Damian more) vs Raven/BB (who trusted Tim more given their history as a TT in N52)

----------


## king81992

> So far there is still no clue about what role future Damian in Super Sons 10 will play in this crossover. Maybe it the next two issues we will see him again; like make it clear which DamiBats he is and what he did to Jon and if he even did anything or Tim was just bluffing and messing with current Damian's head, or Tim was the one who triggered the tragedy in the first place.
> 
> I might take it wrong but it seems DamiBats in Tec and in Super Sons (and 666 Damian) are from different timeline/universe? Raven narrated TimBats as the one out of the time stream. It's all really confusing and I hope Tomasi will make everything clear (or at least less confusing) at the end of Super Sons 12.
> 
> anyway, liking the newest Teen Titans issue 
> especially Damian and Jon moment
> and Starfire/Aqualad/KF (who trusted Damian more) vs Raven/BB (who trusted Tim more given their history as a TT in N52)


I'm surprised that KF actually trusted Damian.

----------


## fanfan13

> I'm surprised that KF actually trusted Damian.


lol Damian and KF are now in a truce and improving XD

----------


## adrikito

> I'm surprised that KF actually trusted Damian.


Is choose between save one kid or kill him.. He doesn´t know Tim..

----------


## dietrich

> I'm surprised that KF actually trusted Damian.


I'm not surprised. Damian was ready to give his life to save him. That is more than anybody has ever done for him. Damian fired him yes but KF betrayed them. I know he was pissed but he knows he did wrong.
Damian isn't friendly and pisses people off but he's a good guy. He is trustworthy and and actions show his heart and how unwavering he is.

----------


## KrustyKid

> I'm not surprised. Damian was ready to give his life to save him. That is more than anybody has ever done for him. Damian fired him yes but KF betrayed them. I know he was pissed but he knows he did wrong.
> Damian isn't friendly and pisses people off but he's a good guy. He is trustworthy and and actions show his heart and how unwavering he is.


Quoted for the truth.

Loved the back and forth with Damian and Jon in this issue.

----------


## fanfan13

> Loved the back and forth with Damian and Jon in this issue.


I loved it too. It was one of the highlights of the issue for me.
and Jon calling Tim by "Drake" and "Drake" was funny. Definitely Damian's influence.

----------


## dietrich

> Quoted for the truth.
> 
> Loved the back and forth with Damian and Jon in this issue.


I haven't picked up this week's comics yet but I hope  it's a good issue  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> I loved it too. It was one of the highlights of the issue for me.
> and Jon calling Tim by "Drake" and "Drake" was funny. Definitely Damian's influence.


Oh yeah. This his first meet with Tim isn't it? probably would have happened already and under better circumstances if Kon was around.

----------


## CPSparkles

Teen Titans was great. Didn't expect things to play out like they did with the TT.
Damian's handling of the situation and his panicked friend was quite impressive. Batman level.  level headed, focused and calming. Kori and Aqualad really represented.
The Tof T don't seem like very bad guys aside from Bart who keeps smiking that evil smirk.

Future Tim is kill hungry. "If Damian gets in our way we'll have to kill him"

Also caught  up on batman/Ninja Turtles.
it was another good one.
Batman bowing to Splinter never gets old
Ralph and Damian squaring up 
And 
The Bat-Sled.

Like I said fun.

----------


## CPSparkles

How to catch a Robin

----------


## CPSparkles

I chose to read this panel as Injustice Damian putting the moves on Kara  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fanfan13

42856ad9-5b50-469c-936e-f5c26cd4070d.jpg
5c1da2a6-e7cc-42f1-8f46-06ede59e3050.jpg

SCHWAY!

What issue are these from?

----------


## fanfan13

> Also caught  up on batman/Ninja Turtles.
> it was another good one.
> Batman bowing to Splinter never gets old
> Ralph and Damian squaring up 
> And 
> The Bat-Sled.
> 
> Like I said fun.


haven't read the latest Batman/TMNY yet. I need to catch up on that. Thanks!

----------


## adrikito

> 42856ad9-5b50-469c-936e-f5c26cd4070d.jpg
> 5c1da2a6-e7cc-42f1-8f46-06ede59e3050.jpg
> 
> SCHWAY!
> 
> What issue are these from?


Is the last chapter of Batman Beyond... I remember that man and Matt interested in Damian training videos..

----------


## blitzwolf215

Superman #38 preview is up, we get the Super Sons vs the Teen Titans after all. 
http://comicbook.com/dc/2017/12/29/e...w-superman-38/

----------


## adrikito

> Superman #38 preview is up, we get the Super Sons vs the Teen Titans after all. 
> http://comicbook.com/dc/2017/12/29/e...w-superman-38/


Aqualad stopped Damian submarine and he saw this as one attack...

----------


## RedBird

lightningstrikes-art

----------


## Fergus

> 42856ad9-5b50-469c-936e-f5c26cd4070d.jpg
> 5c1da2a6-e7cc-42f1-8f46-06ede59e3050.jpg
> 
> SCHWAY!
> 
> What issue are these from?


It's official. We have a Damian fan boy. I like Jurgens making Damian a strong part of this world.It bring Terry closer to the present family. I like terry and would like to see more links between the future and the now

----------


## Fergus

> Oh yeah. This his first meet with Tim isn't it? probably would have happened already and under better circumstances if Kon was around.


Thank God it didn't and hopefully this first encounter means that Jon takes a dislike to T** so I never have to suffer Jon/T** interactions

----------


## Fergus

> I'm surprised that KF actually trusted Damian.


I'm surprised Garfield and Raven are dumb and callouss enough to follow the would be murderer. I mean they just got through Metal so the concept of evil version of heroes must still be weighing on them not to mention KILLING A 10 YEAR OLD BOY part of the plan. Our Heroes.
Garfield I can see being this stupid and soulless but Raven? No.

This isn't about trust. This is about doing what is right. Raven and Garfield made the worst call. 
What type of person thinks t's okay to kill or contain a 10 year for something they might do in the future? Jon was an adult in that flash forward so what does Raven mean by contain? 
Imprison him for years?
What did she mean by Depower him?
What in Gods name gives you the power to make this call?
Who is arrogant enough to believe they have the right to make that choices?
An idiot who thinks nothing of naming himself Saviour and the minions gullible enough to follow.

Aqualad and Kid Flash just moved up the rank. Rookies but purer of heart and more heroic than the vetrens. 
KF just met Jon, Garfeild and Raven have fought alongside Jon they sought of know him making their choice more shameful. Poor Jon

----------


## Fergus

> Saviour. Hero.
> 
> 
> 
> The preview for TT is out over on the Super side. He saved Jon.


I love this panel.

Tell me again who is the Saviour and who is the M******F**king adopted Father shooter? 

This event might be the best thing in rebirth just for making that canon. The moment when he shoots Bruce with Joe Chill's gun.
Bruce calling down shame on him.
Tim Drake. Worst batfamily anything. Confirmed

----------


## adrikito

> I chose to read this panel as *Injustice Damian putting the moves on Kara 
> *


He seems another version of Grayson in this image, not Damian..

----------


## Fergus

> He seems another version of Grayson in this image, not Damian..


Maybe he's trying to act like Grayson  :Smile:

----------


## Fergus

> Superman #38 preview is up, we get the Super Sons vs the Teen Titans after all. 
> http://comicbook.com/dc/2017/12/29/e...w-superman-38/


Thanks I hope we get to see their future-selves otherwise this crossover is just about T** running around showing us why there should a restrain order between him and heroics of any sort.
Damian having to clean up his mess and other heroes rue he day they ever met him

----------


## CPSparkles

Lots of Damian

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian

----------


## CPSparkles

> Attachment 60060
> Attachment 60061
> 
> SCHWAY!
> 
> What issue are these from?


Ohhh! I really hope he gets to wear Damian's Robin suit. At least for a bit before he gets one more suite for this verse.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Superman #38 preview is up, we get the Super Sons vs the Teen Titans after all. 
> http://comicbook.com/dc/2017/12/29/e...w-superman-38/


Hate to see them fighting. It would be perfect is current Tim or/and Future Damian save the day in this. I feel both characters are being soiled in this and LPL

----------


## blitzwolf215

> Thanks I hope we get to see their future-selves otherwise this crossover is just about T** running around showing us why there should a restrain order between him and heroics of any sort.
> Damian having to clean up his mess and other heroes rue he day they ever met him


Feels like thats gonna be a future arc for the Super Sons book. Hopefully not in a crossover. I honestly don't feel this needed to be a crossover, or at the very least the Teen Titans didn't need to be apart of it, Batman would have been a better book to make a part of this cross over. The Teen Titans haven't added anything to this story except being some vague parallel to the Titans of Tomorrow and showing that Damian will pick Jon over them.

Still enjoying the crossover but the Teen Titans are just taking up space here.

----------


## adrikito

> Still enjoying the crossover but the Teen Titans are just taking up space here.


You can´t make one crossover and forget the main character/s of that comic.. The crossover is interrumpting the comic..

----------


## Fergus

> Feels like thats gonna be a future arc for the Super Sons book. Hopefully not in a crossover. I honestly don't feel this needed to be a crossover, or at the very least the Teen Titans didn't need to be apart of it, Batman would have been a better book to make a part of this cross over. The Teen Titans haven't added anything to this story except being some vague parallel to the Titans of Tomorrow and showing that Damian will pick Jon over them.
> 
> Still enjoying the crossover but the Teen Titans are just taking up space here.


I have no idea why the TT were a part of this even the future Titans . I feel like this started out as something else but was changed along the way.
The ToT will have barely any screen time at this rate making their inclusion pointless.
The current TT are wasted here. Star, KF and Aqualad we saw them standing up for the innocent and fighting the good fight but we already new that. the only new information we get is that Raven and BB are not to trusted or  the type of people you want on your team.

DC needs to stop dragging the book into pointless crossovers it's ruining that title. I feel for Percy.
I was just hoping that the future arc would start here but no matter.

----------


## CPSparkles

They grow up so fast

----------


## CPSparkles

our SuperSons

----------


## CPSparkles

Happy Holidays from the Al Ghuls

----------


## CPSparkles

More Baby Damian

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## blitzwolf215

> You can´t make one crossover and forget the main character/s of that comic.. The crossover is interrumpting the comic..


What I'm saying is that I don't get why the Teen Titans book is even a part of this crossover. It should have been "Superman X Super Sons X Batman", or even just "Superman X Super Sons".

 The Teen Titans add nothing to the story here. The only Teen Titan who is important here is Damian and that's because of his connection with Jon in the future and present. They could have gotten rid of the Teen Titans and reduced the presence of the the Titans of Tomorrow to cameos/cliffhanger at the end of the story. Seriously, the Titans of Tomorrow have done nothing of importance these past two issues and I doubt they are gonna do anything significant in this last issue other than bring FutureTim home, anything with them is gonna feel rushed.

The crossover could have shown us the boys in school and had them fighting/running more from FutureTim. The scene in the submarine with Damian and Jon is the best scene in this crossover and I wished we had gotten more scenes like that or just more interactions between them in general. Or having the SuperDads more involved in the beginning before they are sidelined or even having Lois or PresentTim involved would have been more interesting then the Teen Titans.

----------


## adrikito

> 


HAHAHAHAHA... Good ending..

----------


## CPSparkles

Happy New Year

----------


## CPSparkles

> HAHAHAHAHA... Good ending..


At least now he is safe.  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Calender

----------


## adrikito

> 


I like this image.

----------


## dietrich

> I like this image.


I love the oriental feel of it.

----------


## dietrich

> Calender


Is this like an actual calendar?

----------


## dietrich

> They grow up so fast


Happy New Year all and thanks for the uploads Sparkles.

----------


## dietrich

> I have no idea why the TT were a part of this even the future Titans . I feel like this started out as something else but was changed along the way.
> The ToT will have barely any screen time at this rate making their inclusion pointless.
> The current TT are wasted here. Star, KF and Aqualad we saw them standing up for the innocent and fighting the good fight but we already new that. the only new information we get is that Raven and BB are not to trusted or  the type of people you want on your team.
> 
> DC needs to stop dragging the book into pointless crossovers it's ruining that title. I feel for Percy.
> I was just hoping that the future arc would start here but no matter.


This crossover sounded so good but then it got out of hand. I was looking for answers to questions raised by Tynion instead I get Tim kicking arse.

----------


## RedBird

[x]@e_noeno

----------


## dietrich

> [x]@e_noeno


This is beautiful. Thanks @ RedBird. I love the movement in it

----------


## dietrich



----------


## RedBird

[x]


New morning to the New Year :P

----------


## Yonekunih

So hello all. I was led here due to my obsession/love for Damian. Currently I'm going through every comics/issues that have his appearances. I read Batman Beyond recently and I can't say I enjoy it that much, dunno, maybe because all I see from that Universe's Damian is just someone who wants his father to love him. Or it's just me.

What I was wondering is about the timeline of Batman Beyond rebirth. Is it the cannon future, for Bruce and Damian and such, of the current rebirth titles or is it a completely different timeline/ earth/ universe whatever? I'd be really thankful if someone can explain this to me. Because honestly, I prefer the version where Damian, as Batman, rescued Terry and trained him to be Batman more. I just really want to see Damian takes up Batman mantle, I guess. 

And side note, I notice that none of the possible futures for Damian looks happy, he's almost alone in all the possible futures.

----------


## dietrich

> So hello all. I was led here due to my obsession/love for Damian. Currently I'm going through every comics/issues that have his appearances. I read Batman Beyond recently and I can't say I enjoy it that much, dunno, maybe because all I see from that Universe's Damian is just someone who wants his father to love him. Or it's just me.
> 
> What I was wondering is about the timeline of Batman Beyond rebirth. Is it the cannon future, for Bruce and Damian and such, of the current rebirth titles or is it a completely different timeline/ earth/ universe whatever? I'd be really thankful if someone can explain this to me. Because honestly, I prefer the version where Damian, as Batman, rescued Terry and trained him to be Batman more. I just really want to see Damian takes up Batman mantle, I guess. 
> 
> And side note, I notice that none of the possible futures for Damian looks happy, he's almost alone in all the possible futures.


Welcome friend.

Damian is destined to repeat his father's life. I am afraid.
Batman Beyond is a possible future not a definite one since events in the present affect it. DC has so many possible futures.
I like the 700 and rebirth Beyond futures more than something like 666 where he has to do his father's duty for eternity.

I quite BB because it shows that Damian surpassed his father, shows Bruce's love for his son and shows Damian making a change and setting up the LOA for good.

The role of future Batman already belongs to Terry so Damian or any other of the batboys will only be temporary I'm afraid.
Batman 700 is a timeline I love at least that way Damian isn't alone. I think Batmen are supposed to be lonely. They dedicate their time and life to the mission.

----------


## adrikito

> And side note, I notice that none of the possible futures for Damian looks happy, he's almost alone in all the possible futures.


WELLCOME HERE..

Is really sad... For this he needs a girlfriend.. Damian have 13 years now..

You should see *ROBIN: Son of Batman*(13 chapters)... One old Damian comic, was interrupted(like the rest of the comics) for rebirth, but is confirmed that this comic can return someday... This comic was the FIRST TIME that I choosed one girlfriend for Damian..




> [x]
> 
> 
> New morning to the New Year :P


AWESOME... 

WHAT A SHAME THAT WE CAN´T SEE GRAYSON FACE.. THE BATMAN IN THIS FACEBOOK IS HIM, NO?  :Confused:

----------


## irene

> So hello all. I was led here due to my obsession/love for Damian. Currently I'm going through every comics/issues that have his appearances. I read Batman Beyond recently and I can't say I enjoy it that much, dunno, maybe because all I see from that Universe's Damian is just someone who wants his father to love him. Or it's just me.
> 
> What I was wondering is about the timeline of Batman Beyond rebirth. Is it the cannon future, for Bruce and Damian and such, of the current rebirth titles or is it a completely different timeline/ earth/ universe whatever? I'd be really thankful if someone can explain this to me. Because honestly, I prefer the version where Damian, as Batman, rescued Terry and trained him to be Batman more. I just really want to see Damian takes up Batman mantle, I guess. 
> 
> And side note, I notice that none of the possible futures for Damian looks happy, he's almost alone in all the possible futures.



None of the futures are canon, but people prefer some of them over others. Some of them are different timelines, some of them from other universes. Some of them we have no idea, but they can't all exist at the same time (i.e. Batman annual #2 contradicts Batman #666, and both of them contradict Batman Beyond). _None of them are set in stone_.

Damian was a character that was never ment to stay, and certainly never ment to be Batman. 
His expiration was already reflected in the bleak alternative future that he was given.

But Morrison (and Tomasi) managed to create accidentally something rare and compelling. In his ten plus years of existence, Damian has already conquered a sizable role for himself. They even created a counterpart for him in Jon Kent, a blood son for Superman that they have never before been brave enough to do.

So considering what Damian has been able to achieve in his short existance, cementing his status as the future Batman is probably only a matter of time.

(After all, isn't Morrison already writing a story about just that?)

----------


## dietrich

> WELLCOME HERE..
> 
> Is really sad... For this he needs a girlfriend.. Damian have 13 years now..
> 
> You should see *ROBIN: Son of Batman*(13 chapters)... One old Damian comic, was interrupted(like the rest of the comics) for rebirth, but is confirmed that this comic can return someday... This comic was the FIRST TIME that I choosed one girlfriend for Damian..
> 
> 
> 
> AWESOME... 
> ...


It is Nightwing

----------


## Fergus

Beyond is canon. It is part of the multiverse and listed as the main earth in the future however I do not believe it is a set future. At least it's as set as these things can be.

A happy Batman is not really possible as no one who has a happy content life dedicates that much of their life to crime fighting. If Bruce were to give his kids the attention and care they require that would leave little time to fight crime. Something has to give.

----------


## adrikito

Shadow/Batman preview:

https://www.newsarama.com/38010-revi...4-preview.html

----------


## Fergus

> Shadow/Batman preview:
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/38010-revi...4-preview.html


Those pages with Damian just beautiful.
Jacking his grandfather's info. I like it.

----------


## Yonekunih

Thank you guys for answering, I have been getting lost in the DCU, the futures the pasts and so on lol. 

I have read Robin SoB and honestly, that was what make me love Damian sooooo much! It really shows his growth and the compassion that was buried deep inside him. That series really did a good job of showing character development for Damian- which is what drawn me to him. I only want him to have someone to see as family (besides the current Batfam) in his future, I mean it doesn't have to be lover, he may be as well as goes on and collects kids like his father, that'll work for me lol.

On the other hand, "Justice, not vengeance" in Damian's voice from the movie, it's been replaying in my head for days lol. I really like how he says it lol.

----------


## dietrich

Poor Damian with friend like these eh?! You save someone's life they punch you in the face that's gratitude for you.
The resolution was okay. lovely to see Clark, Jon and Conner together.
Didn't car for Raven mouthing off did you forget you were just on the kill, contain/depower side? I wouldn't draw attention to myself if I just got done hunting a child missy.

----------


## adrikito

> Poor Damian with friend like these eh?! You save someone's life they punch you in the face that's gratitude for you..


Is like save a villain like Slade and in two images, see him trying to cut your head... I miss these days when the Villains are the people who tried to humiliate the heroes.. This was a Good Ending HERO RULES..

Batman and Robin.jpg

WHY? Why Batman and Robin and RSOB are not here? Both were a true Damian(specially the 2nd) comics..

----------


## CPSparkles

> Is like save a villain like Slade and in two images, see him trying to cut your head... I miss these days when the Villains are the people who tried to humiliate the heroes.. This was a Good Ending HERO RULES..
> 
> Batman and Robin.jpg
> 
> WHY? Why Batman and Robin and RSOB are not here? Both were a true Damian(specially the 2nd) comics..


This is Batman and Robin though.

----------


## adrikito

> This is Batman and Robin though.


This image was about villains trying to humiliate they.. and I put that the 2nd is the real damian comic..

----------


## CPSparkles

> This image was about villains trying to humiliate they.. and I put that the 2nd is the real damian comic..


I view both as real Damian comics though i agree that we leave the hero harassing to villains or certain types of heroes About the Damian punch that was uncalled for and didn't make Jon look very heroic or nice especially when afterwards Damian was still attacking Tim for trying to kill Jon.

Jon in this instance made himself look bad.

----------


## adrikito

> I view both as real Damian comics though i agree that we leave the hero harassing to villains or certain types of heroes About the Damian punch that was uncalled for and didn't make Jon look very heroic or nice especially when afterwards Damian was still attacking Tim for trying to kill Jon.
> 
> Jon in this instance made himself look bad.


But made the Haters happy..... Shadow/Batman was published today?

----------


## Barbatos666

Damian was hilarious.

----------


## adrikito

Batman/Ninja Turtles and Shadow/Batman are doing a great job with damian..

I liked the Damian images talking with AlGhul of Batman/Shadow 4... and Batman curing Alfred... Shadow is a good character too..

----------


## CPSparkles

> Batman/Ninja Turtles and Shadow/Batman are doing a great job with damian..
> 
> I liked the Damian images talking with AlGhul of Batman/Shadow 4... and Batman curing Alfred... Shadow is a good character too..


Just caught up that and man is that a good book. Loved Damian and Ra's battle of words and really looking forward to the Duel.
Bruce taking care of Alfred is always nice to see.

----------


## Fergus

> Batman/Ninja Turtles and Shadow/Batman are doing a great job with damian..
> 
> I liked the Damian images talking with AlGhul of Batman/Shadow 4... and Batman curing Alfred... Shadow is a good character too..


Orlando and Timpano are really killing it on this title. Really Bat and Damian fans are  very lucky to have so many varying title's. I wish Supes was as lucky though at least his titles are good so not an issue presently but the thought occurred to me recently. I'm not feeling the main Bat book or Tec but titles like this are more my speed.

----------


## adrikito

> Orlando and Timpano are really killing it on this title. Really Bat and Damian fans are  very lucky to have so many varying title's. I wish Supes was as lucky though at least his titles are good so not an issue presently but the thought occurred to me recently. I'm not feeling the main Bat book or Tec but titles like this are more my speed.



Unlike Superman and Action Comics*, the King Batman* and *Detective Comics Post-Tim death* are not something good.... 

The comics of Batman with Shadow/Ninja Turtles are more interesting, something that I never expected of the turtles.. and you can see BATMAN AND ROBIN again as a team, BETTER IMPOSSIBLE..
*
I will remove Damian of the Teen Titans(and SS, however I don´t see this) for continue with Damian in comics like that during a long time where I can see his true potential..*

----------


## Fergus

> Unlike Superman and Action Comics*, the King Batman* and *Detective Comics Post-Tim death* are not something good.... 
> 
> The comics of Batman with Shadow/Ninja Turtles are more interesting, something that I never expected of the turtles.. and you can see BATMAN AND ROBIN again as a team, BETTER IMPOSSIBLE..
> *
> I will remove Damian of the Teen Titans(and SS, however I don´t see this) for continue with Damian in comics like that during a long time where I can see his true potential..*


his where the luck in variety comes in. You don't like TT and SS however you've got other choices available to you which are more suited to your taste.

Damian is getting good development and fresh exploration in SS in the area he needs it most.I like seeing his kid side emerge and his interpersonal skills have improved. It's also nice to see him positively influence a younger hero though Jon also appears to have picked up some of less positive ways. I like that he's starting to show some maturity now in his dealing's with Jon. This arc showcased his mature protective side and reminded us  that in spite of their bickering Damian is a seasoned capable hero. That speech to Jon was very well done.

Due to his unique upbringing and the extraordinary external factors of his environment Damian was never going to be anything other than an entitled egotistical princeling with a superiority complex who believed the sun shone out of his backside. He never reached a lot of the milestones kids in regular society were expected to reach and some milestones and traits were actively suppressed in his case. He doesn't play well with others. Why would he. He isn't nurturing, isn't friendly, very caring and doesn't seem to value or understand basic social interactions that isn't in the line of duty. How are details or stories from your life a need to bases.

This title and Jon are the only means he has to develop beyond that. He needs some one younger, less experienced, durable enough not to be a pushover and with a particular personality if he is to reach his true potential. Dick, Steph, Maya, Colin and even the Titans have all impacted him but we need someone more childish and wide eyed for this bit.

Taking the lead, understanding, offering advice that is valued and acted on, having to be the bigger' more mature one, pressured to prove he IS more mature, acting his age, friendship, being a kid these are all developments already achieved on this title [off the top of my head]

Jon is learning from Damian, is influenced by him. He won't cop to it but the young Super doing sit up because Damian speaks volumes of how he rates him as an experienced skilled young hero he can learn from.

----------


## adrikito

> his where the luck in variety comes in. You don't like TT and SS however you've got other choices available to you which are more suited to your taste.
> 
> .


*
I like Teen Titans but..... I want to see more of the rest of the team*... I support the team without him(but we know that is impossible remove him) only in the case of RSOB return, because SS would be his only comic in this case..  :Frown: 

I'm not sure he needs someone more childish now... Maybe in the future, more old, help the new generation(like dick with him).. 

I think that Maya was a great help to help him to develop social skills and learn to respect the girls(I remember his past with Steph or Kara).. With her, he really did not need him.. 

*I hope that know him too would be useful for Maya return..*

----------


## JudasFanny616

> Unlike Superman and Action Comics*, the King Batman* and *Detective Comics Post-Tim death* are not something good.... 
> 
> The comics of Batman with Shadow/Ninja Turtles are more interesting, something that I never expected of the turtles.. and you can see BATMAN AND ROBIN again as a team, BETTER IMPOSSIBLE..
> *
> I will remove Damian of the Teen Titans(and SS, however I don´t see this) for continue with Damian in comics like that during a long time where I can see his true potential..*


What's not to like about King's Batman? Just curious.

----------


## Fergus

> What's not to like about King's Batman? Just curious.


I believe some of the issue often raise are
Batman is too broken too much focus on the fact that his parents death and his mental health - personally I like a more human Batman so I welcome this.

not a fan of the Romance- - for me the Romance feels like something out of a tv soap. It is fun, often enjoyable but it feels like trash tv I mean King plans on the couple running into a few exes s we can see them react. Why is that a thing that needs to take up panel time? I'm not a teenager I don't need those type of stories. I need mature stories with the couple acting like themselves.

Character's are misrepresented or not respected.

The Dialogue is often bad.

Too much filler.

I'm sure there are more but I just feel that King can do better instead he is going for gimmicks, shocks, great art and tropey crap. Worst of all I can't feel his passion when reading his run. Bat writer you can feel the passion they have for the character in their work, in interviews with King there's nothing. Pick up a copy of Metal and you will see what I mean instantly.

However lots of fans love this and I enjoyed some of the issues before deciding it wasn't for me you should check it out for yourself since a lo of this stuff is subjective.

----------


## adrikito

Thanks to *Fergus*, I can not add more..

----------


## Yonekunih

For myself, I'd like some more Batfam bonding, because I'm a sucker for family stories (especially more Damian and the good Timmy please), romance just isn't my taste. BatCat flirting here and there is fun but when the romance is centered, it just feels less appealing. What got me reading Batman Rebirth was The button, Bat met his father form flashpoint was awesome. After that everything is just a big meh for me.

And call me selfish and ridiculous, but I honestly want Damian to be Bruce's last biological child lol.

----------


## Aahz

> For myself, I'd like some more Batfam bonding, because I'm a sucker for family stories (especially more Damian and the good Timmy please), romance just isn't my taste. BatCat flirting here and there is fun but when the romance is centered, it just feels less appealing. What got me reading Batman Rebirth was The button, Bat met his father form flashpoint was awesome. After that everything is just a big meh for me.


And button was iirc not really written by King.

----------


## adrikito

> And call me selfish and ridiculous, but I honestly want Damian to be Bruce's last biological child lol.


Same opinion... But in my case is thanks to Injustice II.. DC created one TALIA jr.(is not her name)  :Mad:  exclusive of this comic, for now.. 

They are great enemies but I hate the league in general..

----------


## CPSparkles

RedBird and Talon [Jon] by midlycuriousdragon

----------


## CPSparkles

Robin's Special Move  :Stick Out Tongue: 
The Neck Jump Gauge Combo I guess would be the name

----------


## adrikito

Your image reminds me something, I forgot add this image... Maybe with a few changes this costume could be perfect:

Damian Wayne alias *Shadowbat*(good alias in my opinion)

shadowbat_damian wayne.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> For myself, I'd like some more Batfam bonding, because I'm a sucker for family stories (especially more Damian and the good Timmy please), romance just isn't my taste. BatCat flirting here and there is fun but when the romance is centered, it just feels less appealing. What got me reading Batman Rebirth was The button, Bat met his father form flashpoint was awesome. After that everything is just a big meh for me.
> 
> And call me selfish and ridiculous, but I honestly want Damian to be Bruce's last biological child lol.


We are comic fans who spend our free time on a comic sie online. I think most of us here are Selfish and ridiculous when it comes to our favourites  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Anyway you are not alone in that line of thought. Terry m McGinnis just had his origin changed to no longer being Bruce's biological son and one of the two reasons the Author gave for this change was that that was Damian's thing now.

I enjoy Damian and Helena in the past and Damian with a younger sibling might be interesting so I don't mind.

----------


## dietrich

> Your image reminds me something, I forgot add this image... Maybe with a few changes this costume could be perfect:
> 
> Damian Wayne alias *Shadowbat*(good alias in my opinion)
> 
> shadowbat_damian wayne.jpg


He looks like he works in Fashion.
Like a young, not black André Leon Talle.   :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> Robin's Special Move 
> The Neck Jump Gauge Combo I guess would be the name


That simle on the one with Zsasz though. Sick little puppy.

----------


## dietrich

> I believe some of the issue often raise are
> Batman is too broken too much focus on the fact that his parents death and his mental health - personally I like a more human Batman so I welcome this.
> 
> not a fan of the Romance- - for me the Romance feels like something out of a tv soap. It is fun, often enjoyable but it feels like trash tv I mean King plans on the couple running into a few exes s we can see them react. Why is that a thing that needs to take up panel time? I'm not a teenager I don't need those type of stories. I need mature stories with the couple acting like themselves.
> 
> Character's are misrepresented or not respected.
> 
> The Dialogue is often bad.
> 
> ...



I wasn't a fan of a Romance taking up focus in a batman book. 
Batman's lovelife, Catwoman those things have never been on my radar or  interested me in anyway ever but King's managed to make it so crackalious and fun and ridiculous that I absolutely love it now. I would have dropped this title if not for the funny, fun stuff he's serving up.

You say it's like a SoapOpera well It's like Sunset Beach. Ridiculous OTT fun and I love it. It's not even good romance or a deep love story but it's Refreshing. 

I do agree that king doesn't seem passionate at Batman but it feels like he's having fun.

----------


## Yonekunih

> We are comic fans who spend our free time on a comic sie online. I think most of us here are Selfish and ridiculous when it comes to our favourites 
> 
> Anyway you are not alone in that line of thought. Terry m McGinnis just had his origin changed to no longer being Bruce's biological son and one of the two reasons the Author gave for this change was that that was Damian's thing now.
> 
> I enjoy Damian and Helena in the past and Damian with a younger sibling might be interesting so I don't mind.





> Same opinion... But in my case is thanks to Injustice II.. DC created one TALIA jr.(is not her name)  exclusive of this comic, for now.. 
> 
> They are great enemies but I hate the league in general..


Because if Bruce has another child and has a bad start with him/her, I'll be like "bad bonding? That's Damian thing!" And if they have a good relationship, I'll get "poor my Damian, he never had his father's love" lol. Either way, it won't work for me, because Batman and Robin is still fresh in my mind, that bond is special!

----------


## adrikito

> Because if Bruce has another child and has a bad start with him/her, I'll be like "bad bonding? That's Damian thing!" 
> 
> And if they have a good relationship, I'll get "poor my Damian, he never had his father's love" lol. Either way, it won't work for me, because Batman and Robin is still fresh in my mind, that bond is special!


hmmmm.... You are right... I am very angry for D..ke for this(he was Batman and Robin doom).. and Supersons.. I don´t want more problems for Damian..

However, I am not supporter of the BatxCat, if they never marry, no matter... 

What a shame that the batfamily is not like 2010.. Except Batwing, I don´t like the N52 new batmembers..

----------


## adrikito

Another image of *Zatotubu*:

damian wayne robin maya ducard nobody superboy kent.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> hmmmm.... You are right... I am very angry for D..ke for this(he was Batman and Robin doom).. and Supersons.. I don´t want more problems for Damian..
> 
> However, I am not supporter of the BatxCat, if they never marry, no matter... 
> 
> What a shame that the batfamily is not like 2010.. Except Batwing, I don´t like the N52 new batmembers..


That's unfair. Morrision is the reason why B&R became a thing and the reason it died. He killed Robin at the end of his time with DC and a new main writer was coming. B&R was a special book created for the 1st son and the blood son to partner. It was special. it was a look at what the perfect, ideal evolution would like but comics rarely evolve in that manner especially when it's Batman. 

Synder had his own vision and plans. He doesn't do family Batman. His is alone and even the new Robin he wanted wasn't to be another family. It was professional. Damian is special he is Bruce's child there are expectations. Tim as Robin often wasn't in the titles but no one ever asked why is he not there because even though he living with Bruce and young he wasn't his kid so expectations were different.

Tomasi WANTED to write B&R and pulled in favours to do so. Supersons and Jon Kent was born from that. After the success of Damian and  his work  B&R DC gave and decided to work the same magic over on their Super side 

Supersons  killed RSOB and B&R will return but I only want it to return if it's similar to Tomasi's. I like solo Damian. Damian isn't a sidekick. He shines too bright and has such a personality that he could never be in the shadow. The spotlight always finds him. He is the star or he gets equal billing and that is impossible in the Batman book or an ongoing B&R.

Duke isn't to blame because he has a different role in the family. Yes he has a mini but that title doesn't fit the B&R void. What Tynion is attempting wit Tec comes closer to being a B&R replacement not Duke or his Book.

Batman doesn't need Robin that was clear way back before Damian was a thing when the kid who used that to get into Bruce's house was Robin. Batman is the main draw if anything the multitude of hangers on are a turn off just look at Tec.

That title is hated because of the focus on others. The complaints from unhappy Bat fan's who hate but can't drop  the book because numbering. They are paying for something they hate because that thing is Batman and batman is dear to them.

Anyway it's unfair to place the blame on Duke or Supersons. DC can only put out a certain number of books so you give prioritise. Consider the number of characters in the DCU and the number of titles DC puts out. Damian Wayne has 2 titles, Batman has 4/5, Superman has 4, Duke has a 3 issue mini and majority have none.

----------


## dietrich

> Another image of *Zatotubu*:
> 
> damian wayne robin maya ducard nobody superboy kent.jpg


How cute. I love purple eyed Maya

----------


## adrikito

> Supersons  killed RSOB and B&R will return but I only want it to return if it's similar to Tomasi's. I like solo Damian. Damian isn't a sidekick. He shines too bright and has such a personality that he could never be in the shadow.


........ I should remember that... You are right that this serie killed RSOB....  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## dietrich

> Because if Bruce has another child and has a bad start with him/her, I'll be like "bad bonding? That's Damian thing!" And if they have a good relationship, I'll get "poor my Damian, he never had his father's love" lol. Either way, it won't work for me, because Batman and Robin is still fresh in my mind, that bond is special!


I think I get that. Anyway you can rest easy it's very highly unlikely he'll be getting a younger sibling. 
Damian is an exception not the rule

----------


## dietrich

> ........ I should remember that... You are right that this serie killed RSOB....


Yep That and Superman. Gleason started that new project and Damian was grounded. No more flying around the world having mystical adventures. Curses on the superverse  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## adrikito

How sad will be Damian's life without Shadow and the Ninja turtles... I will pay 3 times more, for continue the rest of 2018 with Batman and Robin in Shadow... Anyway.. I have TT...




> That title is hated because of the focus on others. The complaints from unhappy Bat fan's who hate but can't drop the book because numbering. They are paying for something they hate because that thing is Batman and batman is dear to them.


D..ke serie... no? I prefer not talk about him...  I saw the preview of Batman White knight(even if I don´t see this serie).. Too D..ke here..


Buy something that you hate.... IS NOT A GOOD IDEA... I did this during the last months in Detective Comics... But Steph situation is not better now than post-crime Syndicate saga, so I am out.. And Tim saga is not a good moment for return, I want a Cass cain saga..

About Batman.... I don´t know if KING BATMAN is the reason but currently, I am less dear for me now...

----------


## dietrich

> his where the luck in variety comes in. You don't like TT and SS however you've got other choices available to you which are more suited to your taste.
> 
> Damian is getting good development and fresh exploration in SS in the area he needs it most.I like seeing his kid side emerge and his interpersonal skills have improved. It's also nice to see him positively influence a younger hero though Jon also appears to have picked up some of less positive ways. I like that he's starting to show some maturity now in his dealing's with Jon. This arc showcased his mature protective side and reminded us  that in spite of their bickering Damian is a seasoned capable hero. That speech to Jon was very well done.
> 
> Due to his unique upbringing and the extraordinary external factors of his environment Damian was never going to be anything other than an entitled egotistical princeling with a superiority complex who believed the sun shone out of his backside. He never reached a lot of the milestones kids in regular society were expected to reach and some milestones and traits were actively suppressed in his case. He doesn't play well with others. Why would he. He isn't nurturing, isn't friendly, very caring and doesn't seem to value or understand basic social interactions that isn't in the line of duty. How are details or stories from your life a need to bases.
> 
> This title and Jon are the only means he has to develop beyond that. He needs some one younger, less experienced, durable enough not to be a pushover and with a particular personality if he is to reach his true potential. Dick, Steph, Maya, Colin and even the Titans have all impacted him but we need someone more childish and wide eyed for this bit.
> 
> Taking the lead, understanding, offering advice that is valued and acted on, having to be the bigger' more mature one, pressured to prove he IS more mature, acting his age, friendship, being a kid these are all developments already achieved on this title [off the top of my head]
> ...


That's a very good point. Due to his age and attitude Damian never gets to be shown as a role model. Someone to look up to and emulate because his interactions are always with his elders but in Supersons that is exactly what we get. Not just that we also now know that Superman has enough trust and confidence in him to encourage this work shadowing, training because that is what this is. John is out with Damian to learn from him and Damian is also learning from Jon.

So Damian's ongoing we have Superman believes and has confidence in Damian in one book and we have Beast Boy questioning him and teaming up with the crazykillerBatman because "Ma bro" against him in the other.

TT is a joke book and since Damian is only here because he was made to by his dad. Now Metal is almost over so I hope he can ditch this and get a proper title with folks who aren't so timid and dumb.

----------


## dietrich

> How sad will be Damian's life without Shadow and the Ninja turtles... I will pay 3 times more, for continue the rest of 2018 with Batman and Robin in Shadow... Anyway.. I have TT...
> 
> 
> 
> D..ke serie... no? I prefer not talk about him...  I saw the preview of Batman White knight(even if I don´t see this serie).. Too D..ke here..
> 
> 
> Buy something that you hate.... IS NOT A GOOD IDEA... I did this during the last months in Detective Comics... But Steph situation is not better now than post-crime Syndicate saga, so I am out.. And Tim saga is not a good moment for return, I want a Cass cain saga..
> 
> About Batman.... I don´t know if KING BATMAN is the reason but currently, I am less dear for me now...


I too would love for those two comics to continue.
i guess it's easy for me to say two titles are great when those two titles even though they are not 100% to my needs are still worth the money to me and I still enjoy them. It must be hard for you.

I hope we get more guest spots, additional titles and stuff in 2018. There's Arkham Asylum 2 I guess.

People shouldn't pay for what they don't want you are correct but it seems that happens a lot especially when they have limited options.. I mean on Tec alone how many Cass fans are putting cash down every other weeks in hopes she gets to do something? Or Steph fans in hopes of seeing her? I did at some point. How many fans of those character when rebirth started signed on because finally their fav was getting used but it's over a year and all the had was many a couple of arcs featuring their character?

Tec has been a con game. Batwoman and her fan's are the only ones that benefited and got their moneys-worth from that title and she has here own title. Everyone else got played imo.

----------


## blitzwolf215

So it looks like some more Super Sons #12 teasers/spoilers are showing up.
25025313_575112079499400_8413111866460471296_n.jpg

Hope Clark isn't gonna blame Damian for something he hasn't done yet.

----------


## dietrich

> So it looks like some more Super Sons #12 teasers/spoilers are showing up.
> 25025313_575112079499400_8413111866460471296_n.jpg
> Hope Clark isn't gonna blame Damian for something he hasn't done yet.


I can't wait for this though i'm getting annoyed with this whole tease rubbish. It isn't clever creative and the intrigue is wearing thin. I don't know how stupid or gullible the regular comic fan is but so far there is nothing to say that he is the type of person to hurt a person just because. Not even when he was in the league. I think Damian  will do anything to Jon unless they  have became enemies in the future in which then of course take him down batman style. 

To hurt a person because evil  isn't Damian.

----------


## blitzwolf215

I don't see present Damian turning evil or becoming enemies with Jon. This "potential" future stuff is just to create drama. I think it can lead to some great character moments from Damian if done right, but I don't expect a heel turn or Damian's character development to regress, at least as long as Tomasi is writing him.

----------


## reni344

I have said it before and I will say it again I think bringing up the future evil Damian storyline is just so Tomasi can refute it ever happening. And maybe set up his own future for Damian. I have no worries about Damian turning against Jon or becoming evil. That is clearly not where Tomasi is intrested in taking him.

----------


## Yonekunih

Wow, a lot of insightful opinions and information, thank guys. For me, I guess because I have just only got into reading comics, and Damian being my first favourite ever (besides Alfred lol) so I'm not ready for him to grow out of his Robin's role yet. But if he grows up like in Batman beyond (with different reason to become the next Ra) or create a new identity for himself will be fine with me. For now, let's him have fun with Jon and the TT I guess.

----------


## dietrich

> I don't see present Damian turning evil or becoming enemies with Jon. This "potential" future stuff is just to create drama. I think it can lead to some great character moments from Damian if done right, but I don't expect a heel turn or Damian's character development to regress, at least as long as Tomasi is writing him.


You are correct about the character moments because we've already had some like the talk, the lengths he went to save and protect Jon, making right choice He has been everything a hero and friend should be and more but his character is still being slurred. You and i know Damian isn't gonna d  heel turn. Damian fans know this but not al casuals do. None fans expect the worst and stuff like this is the reason.

Hopefully@reni344 is right is correct and all this is to refute it and bury it

----------


## adrikito

> I mean on Tec alone how many Cass fans are putting cash down every other weeks in hopes she gets to do something? Or Steph fans in hopes of seeing her? I did at some point. How many fans of those character when rebirth started signed on because finally their fav was getting used but it's over a year and all the had was many a couple of arcs featuring their character?


I lost a lot of time with the Angry Steph... For this until Cass saga, I am out... I don´t want suffer more for now.. Is not only Steph... Cass and Karlo friendship will be ruined this saga... Batwoman out..

I PREFER RETURN IN LESS DARK TIMES THAN CONTINUE HERE..

----------


## dietrich

> I lost a lot of time with the Angry Steph... For this until Cass saga, I am out... I don´t want suffer more for now.. Is not only Steph... Cass and Karlo friendship will be ruined this saga... Batwoman out..
> 
> I PREFER RETURN IN LESS DARK TIMES THAN CONTINUE HERE..


I jumped back in when she was on the cover after Tim's return only to find she wasn't even in it so i'm done with Tec if steph gets another book then I'll pick that up. Like BOP

----------


## dietrich

Finally got my copy of the 10th anniversary fan book English translation.
It's pretty good. The translation is a bit iffy for what are pretty simple set ups but the art is nice. You can tell a lot of hard work went into this and even with the dodgy translation you can get the gist of what going on.

the combination  of art styles really adds a lot making this a visual treat.

----------


## CPSparkles

> So it looks like some more Super Sons #12 teasers/spoilers are showing up.
> Attachment 60450
> 
> Hope Clark isn't gonna blame Damian for something he hasn't done yet.


I hate that thy keep pushing this narrative. Seriously I'm like Yawn

----------


## CPSparkles

> Finally got my copy of the 10th anniversary fan book English translation.
> It's pretty good. The translation is a bit iffy for what are pretty simple set ups but the art is nice. You can tell a lot of hard work went into this and even with the dodgy translation you can get the gist of what going on.
> 
> the combination  of art styles really adds a lot making this a visual treat.


Nice glad it finally came  :Smile:

----------


## adrikito

> How cute. I love purple eyed Maya


I like these purples eyes too... Maybe because I like that color in Lois Lane eyes too.. Speaking of Maya, I saw this image in *Gleasonstudio*:

Robin Damian friend Maya Ducard Nobody.jpg

The image was uploaded the 4 of January(1384 likes in 5 days, not bad..) ... Seems that he is preparing her appearance in a future Superman solicitation...

https://instarix.com/p/1684983072142878033_4457327875

*@lisarooo*
I would love to see Maya again in the comics! She's so funny, and a great big sister too.  :Smile: 
*
@raines.rebecca*
You need to do more Robin son of Batman. I loved that series and it was too short

*
@patrickgleasonstudio
@lisarooo* may have written her in a a small part in some upcoming Superman  :Smile:  *@raines.rebecca* I would love to finish what I started. Those characters will always be near and dear.  :Smile:

----------


## Yonekunih

> Finally got my copy of the 10th anniversary fan book English translation.
> It's pretty good. The translation is a bit iffy for what are pretty simple set ups but the art is nice. You can tell a lot of hard work went into this and even with the dodgy translation you can get the gist of what going on.
> 
> the combination  of art styles really adds a lot making this a visual treat.


May I ask where you got that? I'd like a copy for myself, Japanese or English will both do.

----------


## dietrich

> May I ask where you got that? I'd like a copy for myself, Japanese or English will both do.


You can order it from

MY LITTLE BAT! ◆ http://alice-books.com/item/show/3879-10
I'm not sure if they still have more since I ordered this a while ago  and they first came out in 2016 but you could contact smasoup or Zatou to see if they have any in stock.

https://zatotubu.tumblr.com

http://smahssa.tumblr.com/ask

A5 / 56P / ALL Full color book
participants : 11 people  /  The cover @smahssa

----------


## dietrich

> I like these purples eyes too... Maybe because I like that color in Lois Lane eyes too.. Speaking of Maya, I saw this image in *Gleasonstudio*:
> 
> Robin Damian friend Maya Ducard Nobody.jpg
> 
> The image was uploaded the 4 of January(1384 likes in 5 days, not bad..) ... Seems that he is preparing her appearance in a future Superman solicitation...
> 
> https://instarix.com/p/1684983072142878033_4457327875
> 
> *@lisarooo*
> ...


his is really nice. I really hope they bring her back in soon

----------


## CPSparkles

New art by 0yongyong0
This is why we can never have nice things Jason

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Supes and Bats by Aki @smahssa

----------


## Godlike13

LoL, Dick has no super friend.

----------


## CPSparkles

> LoL, Dick has no super friend.


I see him as a honorary super anyway what with Nightwing and his longstanding friendship with Clark

----------


## dietrich

> LoL, Dick has no super friend.


No he shares Clark with Bruce. The original trinity

----------


## adrikito

> Supes and Bats by Aki @smahssa


Until now Bruce and Tim were the only with Super friends... Except for Dick, now is different...

----------


## ayanestar

> No he shares Clark with Bruce. The original trinity


I agree. Dick and Clark also have a long history together.

----------


## nightbird

> LoL, Dick has no super friend.


They should restore his friendship with Superfamily and give him maybe Kara as his close Super-friend, imo.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I agree. Dick and Clark also have a long history together.


hes practicaly his godfather

----------


## Yonekunih

Dick with Chris? 'Cause Supergirl is with Batgirl already. And even Helena W has Powergirl lol.

----------


## dietrich

More from the Supersons #12

----------


## dietrich

> Dick with Chris? 'Cause Supergirl is with Batgirl already. And even Helena W has Powergirl lol.


I don't think Chris is a thing anymore.

----------


## dietrich

> hes practicaly his godfather





> They should restore his friendship with Superfamily and give him maybe Kara as his close Super-friend, imo.





> I agree. Dick and Clark also have a long history together.


I love that at the start of Rebirth Seeley reminded us of the Dick and Clark closeness in Nightwing we just need more.

----------


## adrikito

> More from the Supersons #12


BB with a serious face.. This is strange...

I hope that Damian is angry because Superboy is now one honorary member of the TT(I saw the Chair with the S) in Supersons... Not for other things that put him(I talk about Damian) in problems(related with SS tomorrow saga)..

----------


## Aahz

> LoL, Dick has no super friend.


He had Jimmy Olsen, they had even their own Secret Headquarter (the Eyrie) back in the day.

----------


## fanfan13

> More from the Supersons #12


what happens with Dami? seems like he's in disagreement with Jon...  :Frown:

----------


## fanfan13

> Wow, a lot of insightful opinions and information, thank guys. For me, I guess because I have just only got into reading comics, and Damian being my first favourite ever (besides Alfred lol) so I'm not ready for him to grow out of his Robin's role yet. But if he grows up like in Batman beyond (with different reason to become the next Ra) or create a new identity for himself will be fine with me. For now, let's him have fun with Jon and the TT I guess.


this is unrelated to the quote but I just wanna say...  I love your avatar!!!

----------


## adrikito

Damian and Goliath:

damian wayne goliath.jpg

----------


## Yonekunih

> this is unrelated to the quote but I just wanna say...  I love your avatar!!!


Haha thank you! Batman!Damian is my fav, he's such a badass like "the apocalypse is cancelled until I say so." It's like, the coolest thing ever (jk) 

I've read all the issues that have Damian's apperances however small his role is (like sometimes he only appeared in flashback or in one single panel with no line and such). I think I have read everything that have Damian now and atm, I'm sastifying my craving for some Damian by searching and saving fanarts of him. So yeah, I have an entire folder with his fanarts and I dunno what to do with my life anymore. Please give me Damian...

----------


## adrikito

I like *Yokekunih* avatar too...  :Wink:  

IS SIMPLE(without color) BUT EFFECTIVE..  :Cool:

----------


## fanfan13

> Haha thank you! Batman!Damian is my fav, he's such a badass like "the apocalypse is cancelled until I say so." It's like, the coolest thing ever (jk) 
> 
> I've read all the issues that have Damian's apperances however small his role is (like sometimes he only appeared in flashback or in one single panel with no line and such). I think I have read everything that have Damian now and atm, I'm sastifying my craving for some Damian by searching and saving fanarts of him. So yeah, I have an entire folder with his fanarts and I dunno what to do with my life anymore. Please give me Damian...


omg you're even more hardcore than me even now I still haven't yet read several titles that have Damian in it. 
DamiBats was badass but you know there are Damian fans who like and who dislike that version of him. I myself like it but I think I would prefer Damian growing out of his heritages and create something new, especially because at this point, Damian becoming Batman mostly leading to his doom. Despite that I'm still excited to see DamiBats anyway, can't wait to know whether he will appear again in Super Sons 12, perhaps as an epilogue to the prologue that was in Super Sons 10. I want to know what has happened between Damian and Jon in that alternate future.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian and Goliath:
> 
> damian wayne goliath.jpg


That's beautiful.

----------


## Barbatos666

Batman/TMNT 3 preview
http://www.comicsbeat.com/exclusive-...-turtles-ii-3/

----------


## adrikito

> Batman/TMNT 3 preview
> http://www.comicsbeat.com/exclusive-...-turtles-ii-3/


thank you..

----------


## dietrich

> omg you're even more hardcore than me even now I still haven't yet read several titles that have Damian in it. 
> DamiBats was badass but you know there are Damian fans who like and who dislike that version of him. I myself like it but I think I would prefer Damian growing out of his heritages and create something new, especially because at this point, Damian becoming Batman mostly leading to his doom. Despite that I'm still excited to see DamiBats anyway, can't wait to know whether he will appear again in Super Sons 12, perhaps as an epilogue to the prologue that was in Super Sons 10. I want to know what has happened between Damian and Jon in that alternate future.


In fairness being Batman leads to everyones/anyones doom. It isn't a healthy way to lead one's life. That sort of responsibility and benchmark for performance is doom. Just look at Bruce and he;s got an army of helpers. Look at all the Batmen. It ruins you after a while.

I like DamiBats be it 666, Beyond, The Just, Generations even that one where he's all mecha. For me I only want him as Batman for however long it takes for him to prove that he excels at it. Better than all Batmen then I want him to take over the LOA and use them as a force for global good.
Damian was born to rule the world. The next Alexander The Great and I think he should do just that. He doesn't need to rule just change it. Make it a better place for everyone.

As an Al Ghul and a Wayne he has the necessary resources and influence to do this

----------


## dietrich

Lord help him but Tyler is the worst at keeping things on the down low. These keep coming.

----------


## dietrich

He sucks at keeping secrets but man does he know to draw.

----------


## dietrich

> Haha thank you! Batman!Damian is my fav, he's such a badass like "the apocalypse is cancelled until I say so." It's like, the coolest thing ever (jk) 
> 
> I've read all the issues that have Damian's apperances however small his role is (like sometimes he only appeared in flashback or in one single panel with no line and such). I think I have read everything that have Damian now and atm, I'm sastifying my craving for some Damian by searching and saving fanarts of him. So yeah, I have an entire folder with his fanarts and I dunno what to do with my life anymore. Please give me Damian...


The character is fascinating and a joy to read. Everyone should be reading about Damian and if they are not. Why isn't anyone making them?!

----------


## dietrich

> Batman/TMNT 3 preview
> http://www.comicsbeat.com/exclusive-...-turtles-ii-3/


Man that was a sweet opener. I love it.

So if I want good Tynion remove the Drake element but Donnie rubbish one with the stick, hacking and inferior fighting skills is a Timmy. Maybe be Tynion only loses it when human Tim is involved.

----------


## Fergus

> He sucks at keeping secrets but man does he know to draw.


This is nice work. He draws good looking characters. Is that Conner? He is drawn like golden age Superman.

----------


## Fergus

> Batman/TMNT 3 preview
> http://www.comicsbeat.com/exclusive-...-turtles-ii-3/


Are we finally getting Ralph v Damian?

----------


## Fergus

> Damian and Goliath:
> 
> Attachment 60648


Thank you for this.

----------


## Fergus

> No he shares Clark with Bruce. The original trinity


This. 
I miss those simpler times.
I like that Dick and Clark are close we need  more stories featuring them but I don't need him to have a Super partner like a Bat accessory.  You when everyone has one.

He has a Flash. The best Flash.  :Smile:

----------


## TomServofan

> This. 
> I miss those simpler times.
> I like that Dick and Clark are close we need  more stories featuring them but I don't need him to have a Super partner like a Bat accessory.  You when everyone has one.
> 
> He has a Flash. The best Flash.


I most agree with you on that's for sure.

----------


## adrikito

2018...  Zatotubu..

damian wayne titus.jpg


TOMORROW I will put another images...

I need to recover from the last shock that I received in Tumblr(thanks to SS of tomorrow)... More people talking about RobinxSuperboy.  :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Haha thank you! Batman!Damian is my fav, he's such a badass like "the apocalypse is cancelled until I say so." It's like, the coolest thing ever (jk) 
> 
> I've read all the issues that have Damian's apperances however small his role is (like sometimes he only appeared in flashback or in one single panel with no line and such). I think I have read everything that have Damian now and atm, I'm sastifying my craving for some Damian by searching and saving fanarts of him. So yeah, I have an entire folder with his fanarts and I dunno what to do with my life anymore. Please give me Damian...


Welcome and nice Avatar  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Batman/TMNT 3 preview
> http://www.comicsbeat.com/exclusive-...-turtles-ii-3/


Thank you.

Great intro.
Mickey schooled Damian

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian

----------


## CPSparkles

Okay I thought this moment was ridiculous. Damian is 13 and Wally is 15 or so. he shouldn't be able to pick up like a child. Short doesn't mean light or tiny.
I just found it stupid.

----------


## CPSparkles

He reminds me of Maps here.

----------


## ayanestar

> Okay I thought this moment was ridiculous. Damian is 13 and Wally is 15 or so. he shouldn't be able to pick up like a child. Short doesn't mean light or tiny.
> I just found it stupid.


lmao he looks cute anyway Damian is still 10 in my head so I don't mind.

----------


## adrikito

> He reminds me of Maps here.


Yes... Rule 63, no? GENDER BENDER..

----------


## Barbatos666

I really hope we see 666 Damian in all his glory. Its been years.

----------


## adrikito

> I really hope we see 666 Damian in all his glory. Its been years.


The 666 in your name is for 666 Damian?

----------


## Barbatos666

Yeah lol in a way Barbatos was the devil in Morrison's run kindoff and Damian made a deal with the devil in that run.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Okay I thought this moment was ridiculous. Damian is 13 and Wally is 15 or so. he shouldn't be able to pick up like a child. Short doesn't mean light or tiny.
> I just found it stupid.


Wally pretty ripped

----------


## CPSparkles

> Yes... Rule 63, no? GENDER BENDER..


No not a girl just rocking Dick Grayson's Robin smile like in Batman Ninja

----------


## CPSparkles

> Wally pretty ripped


Wally is ripped but Robins train as well so I would think so is Damian and Wally should have a faster metabolism so he really shouldn't be that ripped.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I really hope we see 666 Damian in all his glory. Its been years.


That page in Supersons showing him declaring the Apocalypse back on wasn't for nothing I'm just worried we won't get to see much of him.
Also upset that he was dragged into this. It takes some of the mystic off. I don't like the picture Future Tim painted. It doesn't sit with what Morrison wrote.
I hope it turns out to be false. Dick wouldn't just bail. Ever

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Art by Otter

----------


## Rac7d*

> Wally is ripped but Robins train as well so I would think so is Damian and Wally should have a faster metabolism so he really shouldn't be that ripped.


Its not about stregth so much that Damian is light and hes about 4'11

----------


## CPSparkles

> Its not about stregth so much that Damian is light and hes about 4'11


I always thought he would be dense and sturdy like his dad buy guess you might be right.

----------


## CPSparkles

Okay what the heck is up with Damian in Injustice 2? Pretty sure Kara is smitten.

----------


## dietrich

> Okay what the heck is up with Damian in Injustice 2? Pretty sure Kara is smitten.


I know right. *spoilers:*
 I don't know how I feel about this charming sweet talking version of Damian. She's got it bad. Can't believe she cut her hair. Kara he didn't mean it literally  :Smile: 
They are not together in the game so tings are gonna go bad. I hope he doesn't break her heart. She's smitten he isn't 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## dietrich

> 


Lol Good one

----------


## CPSparkles

> I know right. *spoilers:*
>  I don't know how I feel about this charming sweet talking version of Damian. She's got it bad. Can't believe she cut her hair. Kara he didn't mean it literally 
> They are not together in the game so tings are gonna go bad. I hope he doesn't break her heart. She's smitten he isn't 
> *end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
 Yes I got the impression he's just being friendly and trying to motivate her.
I liked that he is motivating her and she's seeking his opinion but I worry what will happen once she learns everything 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## The Whovian

> 


LOL!!


10 char

----------


## Yonekunih

> The character is fascinating and a joy to read. Everyone should be reading about Damian and if they are not. Why isn't anyone making them?!


Agree, his character growth is the best thing ever. I started reading comics because of him, solely him. Also waiting for 666!Batman Damian, he's a fun read. Ra!Damian is badass too.




> He reminds me of Maps here.


That's Damian, right? I seriously love the genderbent, dunno why but boy-turn-girls and original girls give me totaly different feel lol. Boy-turn-girl just has more charm for me lol. I'm in progress of drawing the 4 boys genderbent myself, because there's too little, I'm craving...

----------


## blitzwolf215

Read the new Super Sons issue, had some very sweet Damian and Jon moments. Now the wait for Super Sons #13.

----------


## adrikito

I liked Damian and Raph fight in Batman/ Ninja Turtless II...

----------


## RedBird

Newest Supersons was super sweet, and honestly just further reinstated for me why Damian and Jon are a more compatible and fun to read team up than Damian and the Titans. The moments between them showed some nice natural development and growth for them both.
*spoilers:*
Damians lil smile and effort to bring Superboy on board as a Titan after he had been the first to object initially was so super cute. I love how that the scenario and Damians opinion had naturally evolved as the series went on, even with its bittersweet conclusion. 
*end of spoilers*
Kirkhams Damian is pretty adorable too, and I also kinda loved the addition of the green eyes here, I don't know, it just suits Damian for me.

----------


## Barbatos666

Damian and Raph you mean.

----------


## adrikito

> Damian and Raph you mean.


I put a Wrong Name... Thanks..

----------


## dietrich

Great art but a bit of a dull finish. This was a lot different from what we were pitched but still nice to see the boys relationship advance and great character moments and development for Damian make up for some of the disappointment of content not matching cover.

I was looking forward to 666 Batman

----------


## dietrich

> Newest Supersons was super sweet, and honestly just further reinstated for me why Damian and Jon are a more compatible and fun to read team up than Damian and the Titans. The moments between them showed some nice natural development and growth for them both.
> *spoilers:*
> Damians lil smile and effort to bring Superboy on board as a Titan after he had been the first to object initially was so super cute. I love how that the scenario and Damians opinion had naturally evolved as the series went on, even with its bittersweet conclusion. 
> *end of spoilers*
> Kirkhams Damian is pretty adorable too, and I also kinda loved the addition of the green eyes here, I don't know, it just suits Damian for me.


100% agree with everything you say. Felt really bad for Jon at the end there.

----------


## dietrich

> I liked Damian and Raph fight in Batman/ Ninja Turtless II...


It ended exactly as I expected.

----------


## dietrich

> Read the new Super Sons issue, had some very sweet Damian and Jon moments. Now the wait for Super Sons #13.


More trials and tribulations for the Supersons  :Frown:  These kids need a break

----------


## Jackalope89

> More trials and tribulations for the Supersons  These kids need a break


Like a trip to the cir-uh, amusement park?

----------


## AlvinDraper

Aw, today's edition of Super Sons was SO good, dami and jon's friendship is perfect!

----------


## dietrich

> Okay I thought this moment was ridiculous. Damian is 13 and Wally is 15 or so. he shouldn't be able to pick up like a child. Short doesn't mean light or tiny.
> I just found it stupid.


This made me chuckle but I don't like Damian being small that is more Tim. Damian is a big dude as Batman so makes little sense for him to be this small and light. Come on he's a teen his peers shouldn't be able to manhandle him like that

----------


## dietrich

> Like a trip to the cir-uh, amusement park?


If only Dick still had his Circus he could get them a pass

----------


## CPSparkles

Supersons was great. Tim is sort of redeemed, Damian was just brilliant and the boys are friends no question now.

Downside is this is fact that they still have this going evil thing hanging over Damian [without a shred of evidence yet]. The panel we saw was the 3 arguing. How does Jon lose control just from arguing? I need answers. This is just Bullshitting and profiling. 

Now they are friends I hope Jon learns that we use our words. Violence is never the answer. Not sure if anyone else has noticed but he threatens Damian with violence every single issue. Not cool.

----------


## CPSparkles

> This made me chuckle but I don't like Damian being small that is more Tim. Damian is a big dude as Batman so makes little sense for him to be this small and light. Come on he's a teen his peers shouldn't be able to manhandle him like that


Funny you should say that about Tim being the small one. I follow  blog Swanqueenfeathers who is so upset about Damian being the smallest now that she wants to petition DC to have him tall again so Tim can be the little one again. Some fans really love the idea of Tim being small and can't stand the Short Damian thing they hate Supersons and all those short jokes it's bizarre.

----------


## dietrich

> Funny you should say that about Tim being the small one. I follow  blog Swanqueenfeathers who is so upset about Damian being the smallest now that she wants to petition DC to have him tall again so Tim can be the little one again. Some fans really love the idea of Tim being small and can't stand the Short Damian thing they hate Supersons and all those short jokes it's bizarre.


For reals? Priorities. I don't get it but whatever and I thought it was the stories that mattered.
Best if they petition to have Tim become a little person that way even if Helena Wayne comes along years from now Tim would still be the smallest.

----------


## Yonekunih

Damian is 13, let him be as small as he can lol. I think when he hits real puberty, he'll start to grow as big as Bruce. Besides, it's mostly played as a joke so why bother so much. Tim deserves something like his own series with a good story written more than something as petty as his appearance... I really enjoyed the Red Robin series before New 52, I hope they bring that back (his cowl can be left behind though).

Anyways, on reading the latest issue of Super Sons, glad their relationship is good now. I'm eagerly waiting for the next arc since it seems so...dramatic (?) and angst-y (sorry Damian I love you but angsty!Damian is the best thing for me lol)

----------


## Rac7d*

> This made me chuckle but I don't like Damian being small that is more Tim. Damian is a big dude as Batman so makes little sense for him to be this small and light. Come on he's a teen his peers shouldn't be able to manhandle him like that


Damian gonna hit a growth spurt int he future its always teased,  but for now hes a smol Bird, lets enjoy it while we can. KF not very big either hes like 5'5

----------


## Barbatos666

I dont understand why Super Sons of Tomorrow was called what it was when it didn't even feature the Super Sons of Tomorrow. What the hell? Tim Drake's involvement ruinex the entire storyline for me.

----------


## dietrich

> I dont understand why Super Sons of Tomorrow was called what it was when it didn't even feature the Super Sons of Tomorrow. What the hell? Tim Drake's involvement ruinex the entire storyline for me.


I get the impression the story was changed at some point from what was initially planned a story about the Supersons with guest spots from Tim and Conner.

I didn't expect Tim would have bet money on adult Damian perhaps it got too big?
Having read the arc I can understand the reasoning for going in this direction.
Tynion when he benched Tim said he was taken because had a huge role well that turned out to be bollocks
Fans of Tim's generation of heroes feel hard done by in Nu52 and Rebirth is about restoration.

This was a fix. Tim gets to do something rebirthy[though honestly those events that we saw restored would have been restored anyway at the end of Doomsday Clock with whatever else is coming back]
The door is opened for the possible return of those characters which gives those fans hope [ Jon doesn't need to get the Damian treatment from Conner fans]

However I'm okay with what we had The development of boys relationship which in the end tells us something of the who the Supersons of Tomorrow will become. Something special is taking shape that informs you of how great they will be in the future.

Sure it didn't play out in the end and Damian once again is tagged bad seed with high probability for turning so must be watched over but the boys had fantastic development in this arc especially Damian who despite all he had to contend with [restraining all that evil from busting out at any moment] was the true champion and Saviour in this.

As a hero, friend, team member and just human being he won it all hands down.
I especially lived seeing him in his father's chair foreshadowing perhaps? I just feel bad for poor Percy who once again has to deal with the fallout of a story he didn't write.

As disappointed as I am adult Damian didn't show I'm also glad since after the crap Tynion tacked onto his story I don't want anyone other than the person who wrote him and his world touching him. This was a fantastic and fresh universe and character. It was still in development and now it has tynion stink on it when it should have that new Morrison smell. Dude is right now working on his origins WTH DC?
Because they're all Batman writers right?

Can't tell you how much those tacked on tec retcons piss me off.

Anyway coming back on point this arc turned out differently but it was still very much about the Supersons imo.
Warning from the future has brought wisdom and growth. By the end one feels pretty confident that there are no heel turns in the future for these two [well Jon at least DC likes to keep things interesting with Damian]

Tim shooting Batman with Chill's gun
Tim's 2nd costume with the socks ataached to the shoes
Tim's delusional hero name
Tim doing a Nic Cage when they took his hand

Tim's involvement delivered some great moments.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian gonna hit a growth spurt int he future its always teased,  but for now hes a smol Bird, lets enjoy it while we can. KF not very big either hes like 5'5


Really? See I imagined KF to be taller. 
I don't mind Damian being short it's just the picked up part that I dislike. It just makes him look less menacing, less serious. It's not a legit fighting move.

----------


## CPSparkles

SuperSons Jedi

----------


## CPSparkles

> I get the impression the story was changed at some point from what was initially planned a story about the Supersons with guest spots from Tim and Conner.
> 
> I didn't expect Tim would have bet money on adult Damian perhaps it got too big?
> Having read the arc I can understand the reasoning for going in this direction.
> Tynion when he benched Tim said he was taken because had a huge role well that turned out to be bollocks
> Fans of Tim's generation of heroes feel hard done by in Nu52 and Rebirth is about restoration.
> 
> This was a fix. Tim gets to do something rebirthy[though honestly those events that we saw restored would have been restored anyway at the end of Doomsday Clock with whatever else is coming back]
> The door is opened for the possible return of those characters which gives those fans hope [ Jon doesn't need to get the Damian treatment from Conner fans]
> ...


I hate that DC pushes that angle with Damian.

The use of that particular version of adult Damian seems stupid since he is still as you mention a work in progress.His writer is building that world and it seems messy to  make additions to a story another is creating but I bet this is DC's way of streamlining and merging all the stupid futures out there. 

Merging 666 and Titans of Tomorrow future though puts me off. I always hated the Titans of Tomorrow story [Tim going bad] now the cool Damian Batman is from that future. Everything rots in that future it seems and it explains what the other guys were up to since Tim and Jason weren't part of the 3 Batmen or part of that story. 

I wonder how Morrison feels? The story is that that Damian is a self insertion. 

I missed Damian in his dads seat on 1st read.
I wonder what happened to Tim and if Superman will anything about Conner?

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian Doodles by laquilasse:




 

http://laquilasse.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

And of course Jason's Rebuttal

----------


## CPSparkles

> lmao he looks cute anyway Damian is still 10 in my head so I don't mind.





> Damian gonna hit a growth spurt int he future its always teased,  but for now hes a smol Bird, lets enjoy it while we can. KF not very big either hes like 5'5


He does look cute and I love angry smol bird Damian. I guess this is the 1st time I've seen anyone take advantage of that in battle scenario so that annoyed me a little.

----------


## CPSparkles

Gotham City Garage inspired babes ft. Damian Wayne by kasieli




http://kasieli.tumblr.com

----------


## ayanestar

> Gotham City Garage inspired babes ft. Damian Wayne by kasieli
> 
> http://kasieli.tumblr.com


...looks like the 90's version of Superboy  :Confused:

----------


## wafle

April Solicitations are out:

Damian is playing damsel in distress for Grayson in *Nightwing #42* 

THE CRIMSON KABUKI! When Damian Wayne disappears during a solo mission to Tokyo, Nightwing must enter the seedy underworld to save the boy who was once his Robin. But Dick will have to ascend the Crimson Kabukis tower of crime and survive a game of death against three of Japans most powerful fighters. Can Nightwing defeat an entire building of elite fighters, or will he lose Damian forever?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Then Damian is going on another Dick Adventure this time with Redneckman Aka Arsenal in *Nightwing #43*
THE BRAVE, THE OBNOXIOUS AND THE INEPT! All Dick Grayson wants is a night to himself. But when Robin and Arsenal come calling in need of his help, Dick has to throw on his Nightwing costume and get to work. Before he knows it, hes neck-deep in League of Assassin ninjas and trying to stop Arsenals sometime-girlfriend from killing them allassuming Robin and Arsenal dont kill each other first!
------------------------------------------------------------------------
And the usual's, starting with *Teen Titans #19*
The Following part three! Beast Boy has gone rogue, turned by the nefarious Puppeteer into an unstoppable killing machine, along with hundreds of innocent teenagers! Can the Teen Titans stop their former friends deadly rampage and put an end to the Puppeteers reign once and for all? 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Followed by *SuperSons #15*
end of innocence part one! Robin and Superboy have been to hell and back again, but this time their friendship must stand the ultimate test: the Amazo Project! Kid Amazo returns as the pieces of this deadly plan fall into place and reveal a secret that might tear apart Damian and Jons growing friendship.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
And last but not least *BATMAN/TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES 2 #6
*
Its the final battle as the Bat-family and the Turtles face off against Bane and the Foot Clan on Liberty Island. With Americas great symbol of freedom watching over them, the Dark Knight and the Heroes on a Half-Shell must bring Banes tyrannical rule over New York to an end. And dont forget about Shredder. What role will that deadly villain have to play in all of this? Its all-out action in this exciting series conclusion. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Also.... 
This
*DEATHSTROKE #30*
Deathstroke vs. Batman part one! Beginning this month, a six-issue series-within-a-series featuring the ultimate showdown between DCs fiercest rivals! When Batman discovers a mysterious package containing *DNA test results proving that he is not Damian Waynes biological father*, the Dark Knight sets his sights on his sons true fatherDeathstroke! But Damian Wayne cant really be Slade Wilsons soncan he? And who sent the packageand why? The ultimate custody battle ensues as the Worlds Greatest Detective and the Worlds Deadliest Assassin clash in this instant classic!

--------------------------------------------------

Side notes:

*Superman #44* 
BOYZARRO RE-DEATH part three! Gathered together from the cosmic recesses of the universe are the most powerful forces of bad ever assembled! Now the Super Foes face the Legion of Funand the only heroes who dare to stand against this intergalactic threat of the Bizarroverse are Superman and son!
*There is a Bizarro version of Damian in the Cover.*

The kid who was eyeballing Damian Robin Uniform in Batman Beyod is also in the new batmanbeyond cover wearing the uniform.

Also forgot* Injustice's 23, 24.*

----------


## pansy

> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Also.... 
> This
> *DEATHSTROKE #30*
> Deathstroke vs. Batman part one! Beginning this month, a six-issue series-within-a-series featuring the ultimate showdown between DCs fiercest rivals! When Batman discovers a mysterious package containing *DNA test results proving that he is not Damian Waynes biological father*, the Dark Knight sets his sights on his sons true fatherDeathstroke! But Damian Wayne cant really be Slade Wilsons soncan he? And who sent the packageand why? The ultimate custody battle ensues as the Worlds Greatest Detective and the Worlds Deadliest Assassin clash in this instant classic!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------


and the Mexican TV started.

----------


## ayanestar

> *DEATHSTROKE #30*
> Deathstroke vs. Batman part one! Beginning this month, a six-issue series-within-a-series featuring the ultimate showdown between DCs fiercest rivals! When Batman discovers a mysterious package containing DNA test results proving that he is not Damian Waynes biological father, the Dark Knight sets his sights on his sons true fatherDeathstroke! *But Damian Wayne cant really be Slade Wilsons soncan he?* And who sent the packageand why? The ultimate custody battle ensues as the Worlds Greatest Detective and the Worlds Deadliest Assassin clash in this instant classic!


...well at least it's not Jason  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## blitzwolf215

So I guess the Mother's Day arc only last two issues. Interested in seeing what Kid Amazo is gonna do. Also, love the art for this cover.




> The kid who was eyeballing Damian Robin Uniform in Batman Beyod is also in the new batmanbeyond cover wearing the uniform.


Yeah Matt McGinnis, I hope the cover isn't a fake out. They've been teasing Matt as Robin for awhile now.

----------


## CPSparkles

> ...looks like the 90's version of Superboy


It's the haircut I think.

----------


## CPSparkles

> ...well at least it's not Jason


Imagine his reaction if Jason turned out to be his dad 
Or Jason's for that matter.

----------


## Yonekunih

> This
> *DEATHSTROKE #30*
> Deathstroke vs. Batman part one! Beginning this month, a six-issue series-within-a-series featuring the ultimate showdown between DCs fiercest rivals! When Batman discovers a mysterious package containing *DNA test results proving that he is not Damian Waynes biological father*, the Dark Knight sets his sights on his sons true fatherDeathstroke! But Damian Wayne cant really be Slade Wilsons soncan he? And who sent the packageand why? The ultimate custody battle ensues as the Worlds Greatest Detective and the Worlds Deadliest Assassin clash in this instant classic!
> 
> 
> [/B]


Nice, finally a father-son arc. Being the only bio-son is the most unique thing about Dami and here we are, I don't know whether to laugh or be horrified...it sounds like something straight out of fanfiction.

----------


## Yonekunih

> *There is a Bizarro version of Damian in the Cover.*
> 
> [/B]


I really wonder how he'll turn out, it sounds fun!

----------


## fanfan13

I laughed so hard at Deathstroke #30 solicit, it's like did Priest run out of ideas to connect Deathstroke with Batman? But at the same time, I can't deny that the premise looks interesting. Definitely gonna read this.
But I wonder if he's going to write Damian again in it (cause even though the solicit mentioned Damian, doesn't mean he will be in it right). I'm curious what kind of Damian he'll write this time.
And idk if it's just me, but Priest always goes for family theme, doesn't he?

----------


## fanfan13

> The kid who was eyeballing Damian Robin Uniform in Batman Beyod is also in the new batmanbeyond cover wearing the uniform.




I don't read Beyond but wow Matt looks good in it!

----------


## fanfan13

> —assuming Robin and Arsenal don’t kill each other first!


...at this point it might as well be: "assuming Robin and [insert super hero names here] don't kill each other first!"

Despite that though, I'm intrigued to see Damian's interaction with Roy.
(and yay! Dick and Damian again!)

----------


## JasonTodd428

> *DEATHSTROKE #30*
> “Deathstroke vs. Batman” part one! Beginning this month, a six-issue series-within-a-series featuring the ultimate showdown between DC’s fiercest rivals! When Batman discovers a mysterious package containing *DNA test results proving that he is not Damian Wayne’s biological father*, the Dark Knight sets his sights on his son’s true father—Deathstroke! But Damian Wayne can’t really be Slade Wilson’s son—can he? And who sent the package—and why? The ultimate custody battle ensues as the World’s Greatest Detective and the World’s Deadliest Assassin clash in this instant classic!.


Sorry, but this just sounds really lame, stupid and a bit like Slade can't let go of his 'Robin as his apprentice' fetish. Seriously I don't want Priest anywhere near Damian or the rest of the bats after this nonsense. Someone said it was a story straight out if fan fiction and I have to agree. Meh.

----------


## fanfan13

> Seriously I don't want Priest anywhere near Damian


gotta agree with you on this. Priest has a specific view on Damian that I'm not fully fond with and I'm honestly afraid.

----------


## Barbatos666

I'll take Priest over King. Atleast something is happening here and he's trying to write Batman and Robin  unlike King's fillerman book.
DC is publishing Super Sons and WB has invested considerably in Damian as Batman's son. Its just an idea for an arc which as someone else stated seems like a logical successor to Morrison's run. It plays in to the dysfunctional family dynamic which has been the foundation of Priest's run.

----------


## fanfan13

> I'll take Priest over King. Atleast something is happening here unlike fillerman book.
> DC is publishing Super Sons and WB has invested considerably in Damian as Batman's son. Its just an idea for an arc which as someone else stated seems like a logical successor to Morrison's run.


logical successor to Morrison's run?? which part? the DNA test?
though I did remember the DNA test back then was vague. Bruce didn't make an outright statement about the result of the test and only had Tim horrified and saying out loud that "he has a brother now" which we inferred that the test was indeed showing he's Bruce's son.

Not that I doubt it, not ever for a second - Damian not being Bruce's bio son is impossible by this point.

and for that reason, this premise ends up sounding ridiculous (yet also intriguing)

----------


## Barbatos666

> logical successor to Morrison's run?? which part? the DNA test?
> though I did remember the DNA test back then was vague. Bruce didn't make an outright statement about the result of the test and only had Tim horrified and saying out loud that "he has a brother now" which we inferred that the test was indeed showing he's Bruce's son.
> 
> Not that I doubt it, not ever for a second - Damian not being Bruce's bio son is impossible by this point.
> 
> and for that reason, this premise ends up sounding ridiculous (yet also intriguing)


I meant the dysfunctional dynamic. Morrison's run of the final phase of it was a divorce. This is the custody battle.

----------


## JasonTodd428

> I'll take Priest over King. Atleast something is happening here unlike fillerman book.
> DC is publishing Super Sons and WB has invested considerably in Damian as Batman's son. Its just an idea for an arc which as someone else stated seems like a logical successor to Morrison's run.


Seeing as how I didn't care for how Priest handled Damian in Lazarus Contract I'm going to disagree. Like I said in another post all this sounds like Slade still has a desire for a Robin as his apprentice and has his sights on getting Damian through any means.

----------


## fanfan13

> I meant the dysfunctional dynamic. Morrison's run of the final phase of it was a divorce. This is the custody battle.


Ok so after the father and mother are finally divorced, the son ended up living with the father who is going to get married to another woman, and now another man claiming he is the son's real father and thus the custody battle ensues?

What a silly soap drama it is.

----------


## JasonTodd428

> Ok so after the father and mother are finally divorced, the son ended up living with the father who is going to get married to another woman, and now another man claiming he is the son's real father and thus the custody battle ensues?
> 
> What a silly soap drama it is.


Sounds a bit too convoluted and too soap opera-y to me as well.

----------


## Fergus

I heard Deathstroke v Batman and thought yeah and then i see the solicit and OH HELL YEAH.

Priest, Deathstroke , Damian and Batman are favourites so to have them all together is excellent.

Priest took a lot of flak for Lazarus Contract and was shot down when he tried to have him as a member of Deathstroke's team. Glad he  kept on asking. 
I had hoped that they would offer him Batman or Nightwing but they offered him JL so this is a dream come true.
I don't think Priest is a big fan of Batman so this should be very interesting indeed. A great writer who doesn't subscribe to BatW**k writing Batman fighting Slade and delving into his personal life and emotions. You toss in Damian this is just too good to be true.

----------


## Fergus

> Seeing as how I didn't care for how Priest handled Damian in Lazarus Contract I'm going to disagree. Like I said in another post all this sounds like Slade still has a desire for a Robin as his apprentice and has his sights on getting Damian through any means.


I think Priest and Slade both want Robin for an apprentice.
I like Priest's Damian I know a lot didn't and thought him out of character, which he was kind of [I don't accept that Damian would stop a person's heart like that] but everything else was Damian.

His Damian and Slade where the most enjoyable characters in that sorry crossover. His Damian is very in your face but I like that personally.

I like them tackling the DNA test. It's about time since never got the answer that just hung there for some people.

I mean didn't someone start a thread about that not too long ago but at the time wondering if Damian could be Bane's since they had relations and Bruce never gave the results if that DNA test.

This had to happen and ofcourse Damian is Bruce's.

Between this and the main Batman book the verse IS a Mexican daytime soap  :Smile:

----------


## Fergus

> I laughed so hard at Deathstroke #30 solicit, it's like did Priest run out of ideas to connect Deathstroke with Batman? But at the same time, I can't deny that the premise looks interesting. Definitely gonna read this.
> But I wonder if he's going to write Damian again in it (cause even though the solicit mentioned Damian, doesn't mean he will be in it right). I'm curious what kind of Damian he'll write this time.
> And idk if it's just me, but Priest always goes for family theme, doesn't he?


I love the family theme and I can't wait to see how Priest views the Bruce  the father compared to Slade.

----------


## Fergus

hat cover with Bizarro Damian also has Maya and a green Goliath

----------


## CPSparkles

http://polmcarts.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

> hat cover with Bizarro Damian also has Maya and a green Goliath


Why does Batzarro have flowers?
Great to see Maya and Goliath isn't the last of his kind?

----------


## CPSparkles

> logical successor to Morrison's run?? which part? the DNA test?
> though I did remember the DNA test back then was vague. Bruce didn't make an outright statement about the result of the test and only had Tim horrified and saying out loud that "he has a brother now" which we inferred that the test was indeed showing he's Bruce's son.
> 
> Not that I doubt it, not ever for a second - Damian not being Bruce's bio son is impossible by this point.
> 
> and for that reason, this premise ends up sounding ridiculous (yet also intriguing)


Morrison's was a divorce.

----------


## CPSparkles

http://cutiebatata.tumblr.com

----------


## adrikito

DAMIAN MONTH... In 5 comics.. One Damizarro is not him..

*
SUPERMAN..* WHAT? I saw Maya Ducard in the cover of Superman.. Ok, after saw Gleason sketch, this is less surprising.. Even if I was not convinced.. I should see this..

*Deathstroke*... WOW.. Your "son" used his sword against your eye in the animated world, because you are "the best father of the world"..
*
Nightwing*.. Excellent.. Is time to save my little brother and is not the only issue with Damian..
*
Teen Titans.*. AWESOME appearance BB..
*
BATMAN/TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES*  Batman and Robin vs Bane... I like this.

----------


## Fergus

> http://polmcarts.tumblr.com


I really wish Morrison got to write these as long as he wanted

----------


## Fergus

> Why does Batzarro have flowers?
> Great to see Maya and Goliath isn't the last of his kind?


In place of a Batarang maybe. I don't re call if he had flowers in that lego movie or anywhere else.

Tomasi and Gleason have fun on this title and it shows.

----------


## adrikito

This can be IMPORTANT for Damian:




> ** Hmmm, I'm reading the solicitation for Superman #44 and #45, and I feel like I can be forgiven for feeling like it sounds like the sort of arc a team would make if it were their last go at a book.* 
> 
> Gleason's doing the art for the whole thing, the cover for issue 42 is a straight up direct homage to their cover on issue 1 (see here https://www.previewsworld.com/SiteIm...L073847?type=1), they're bring things full circle with Kathy and Hamilton, and they're ending big on a self contained crisis style event that that's so far outside of the purview of the large DCU that they can effectively do what they want. Seems like pretty textbook swansong material right here, imo, but I wouldn't know for sure.


I hope that if this is true(with Bendis here and his obsession with Superman, this is possible), *Robin:Son of Batman* can return..

----------


## Fergus

So how long before Damian starts a revolution in Injustice 2



unsure how to hide pictures

----------


## Fergus

> This can be IMPORTANT for Damian:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that if this is true(with Bendis here and his obsession with Superman, this is possible), *Robin:Son of Batman* can return..


Oh could that why Maya is back ?

----------


## Jackalope89

> So how long before Damian starts a revolution in Injustice 2
> 
> 
> 
> unsure how to hide pictures


Considering its the lead up to the video game's plot, he's still Superman's stooge by the end of it.

----------


## Fergus

> Considering its the lead up to the video game's plot, he's still Superman's stooge by the end of it.


So Injustice 3 when he becomes Batman?

----------


## fanfan13

this is from Priest's blog:

Screenshot_2018-01-24-07-35-16-1.jpg

what did happen? I didn't know Damian fans could be that annoying.
I know there are a few of Damian fans (and Talia/al Ghul fans who sprout nonsenses, I'm the most annoyed by them sometimes) who are quick to throw insults in tumblr (Damian tag in tumblr can be messy sometimes) at something they don't like, though as long as it is in the right place, it's not really that much of a problem, but doing it Priest's own blog (and while the issue is not even out yet) is not wise.

----------


## Rac7d*

> So how long before Damian starts a revolution in Injustice 2
> 
> 
> 
> unsure how to hide pictures


his face is a little rounder but he looks alot like dick here,

----------


## wafle

Priest got a large backlash from The Lazarus contract, i think someone even called him a racial slur. (someone always pee's in the pool and the Damian fandom unfortunately is no different.) So i guess, that's a mod being careful? i don't blame them. 


I really like Priest Damian the first time around he wrote it on Deathstroke #4, #5, that part when he was "captured" by DS and was still taunting him on the death of his son, That's the total badass Damian right there. On the lazarous though... he turn him into a sociopath with his allies as well as his enemies, seemed like he only read early Morrison and skipped Tomasi & Gleason contribution to the character, personally i wouldn't expect Damian to risk permanently injuring another hero to save the day (except maybe himself). Anyways i really hope Damian parentage cannon does not change, i doubt it will, so im looking forward to the story, altho im also a little worried about it.

----------


## adrikito

> Oh could that why Maya is back ?


I don´t know.. According *Superlad*, things like the return of Hamilton(and maybe Maya too) are maybe things related with all his Superman volume, that he put again for the ending of this volume..

NOTHING CONFIRMED UNTIL MAY SOLICITATIONS.. Or if DC reveals this before this solicitations..

----------


## Aahz

> Considering its the lead up to the video game's plot, he's still Superman's stooge by the end of it.


Thats why I find it really wired that a redemtion arc for him seems a major part of this series, and the other thing if find wired that he sofar didn't really seem to have a problem or any interest in "Fake Batman".

----------


## ayanestar

> this is from Priest's blog:
> 
> Screenshot_2018-01-24-07-35-16-1.jpg
> 
> what did happen? I didn't know Damian fans could be that annoying.
> I know there are a few of Damian fans (and Talia/al Ghul fans who sprout nonsenses, I'm the most annoyed by them sometimes) who are quick to throw insults in tumblr (Damian tag in tumblr can be messy sometimes) at something they don't like, though as long as it is in the right place, it's not really that much of a problem, but doing it Priest's own blog (and while the issue is not even out yet) is not wise.


It's not just Damian's fans. All Robin fandoms are problematic because some fans have this certain idea of how their favorite character should be written that they start to throw insults at anyone, who even tries to write something new or uncommon for the character, which is ridiculous if you think about it. These characters had some many different writers in the past but these fans only pick what they like and ignore every other aspect of the character, which reminds me of Nightwing's fans. They ignore his occasionally outburst of anger, his tendency to isolate himself or his obsession to make Bruce proud (and I could go on). All of it is part of the character but these fans ignore almost all flaws and make Dick the perfect, pure sunshine of the Batman Family. It is especially bad on tumblr, there are even posts insulting artists just because the character has another skin tone than they prefer. Fans, who live in their own bubble are the main problem here. At least Tim's fans have a good reason to be angry. DC literally took everything away from his character and is still dealing with the damage Lobdell's writing has done. I wasn't the biggest fan of Priest's work on The Lazarus Contract but there is no need to insult him on a daily basis especially because Priest usually writes a good Damian.

----------


## WonderNight

I like dick's flaws, it make more human. but there alot of fans who just wants there fav to look good all the time and never have a down moment.

----------


## JasonTodd428

I just want my favorites to be treated with respect to be honest and to not be written as being one dimensional.

----------


## nonsense man

Maybe they will make Deathstroke and batman brothers could make it funny how talia discounted slade over bruce and they find out they are related that would make it truly epic this Priest mini

----------


## dietrich

> this is from Priest's blog:
> 
> Screenshot_2018-01-24-07-35-16-1.jpg
> 
> what did happen? I didn't know Damian fans could be that annoying.
> I know there are a few of Damian fans (and Talia/al Ghul fans who sprout nonsenses, I'm the most annoyed by them sometimes) who are quick to throw insults in tumblr (Damian tag in tumblr can be messy sometimes) at something they don't like, though as long as it is in the right place, it's not really that much of a problem, but doing it Priest's own blog (and while the issue is not even out yet) is not wise.


Crapsake I was afraid of this. Some people suck and are entitled as fuck . Writers don't owe you a damned thing unless they are working on commission for you. This is disgraceful.
Dude got enough unwarranted and right out of order flak the last time and again they come with this.

I absolutely hate fans who feel they have the right to give creator crap just because their work don't meet their personal visions. Why can't these people just get a life and let creators create. Don't like the end product then don't bloody buy it. No ones forcing you.


This is so out of order.

----------


## dietrich

> I just want my favorites to be treated with respect to be honest and to not be written as being one dimensional.


We all want that but that doesn't give them the right to bother the bloke. All they are doing is giving the rest of us a bad name and piling on unnecessary grief on a man who only crime is deciding to use Damian in a provocative manner.

----------


## dietrich

> hat cover with Bizarro Damian also has Maya and a green Goliath


This is so funny.
Why has Robzarro got a moustache?

And look at the luscious head of hair on Lex

----------


## dietrich

> I like dick's flaws, it make more human. but there alot of fans who just wants there fav to look good all the time and never have a down moment.


I love flaws too and challenges for my favourites. Complexity is a good thing.

----------


## dietrich

> Thats why I find it really wired that a redemtion arc for him seems a major part of this series, and the other thing if find wired that he sofar didn't really seem to have a problem or any interest in "Fake Batman".


I hope his development pays off in Injustice 3 at leas even if doesn't translate to the game still glad Taylor is going down that route.

The fake Batman thing I was so sure it was jason but it's just hanging. Even Bruce doesn't seem curious or Wildcat or anyone. I just give Injustice a lot of slack because for a weekly with such a huge cast the writer is actually doing a phenomenal job.

----------


## JasonTodd428

> We all want that but that doesn't give them the right to bother the bloke. All they are doing is giving the rest of us a bad name and piling on unnecessary grief on a man who only crime is deciding to use Damian in a provocative manner.


I never suggested it was right for Damian fans who are angry about how he was handled to harass Priest on social media. Its NEVER right to harass anyone period no matter how angry you are.

----------


## adrikito

> this is from priest's blog:
> 
> Attachment 61114


I have nothing against priest..

We hope that this 6 chapters can change that Damian fans opinion about him..

----------


## dietrich

> I never suggested it was right for Damian fans who are angry about how he was handled to harass Priest on social media. Its NEVER right to harass anyone period no matter how angry you are.


I know you weren't in support of the behaviour I was just speaking generally.

----------


## JasonTodd428

> I know you weren't in support of the behaviour I was just speaking generally.


Gotcha. Thanks for the clarification. Sometimes it can be difficult to tell.

----------


## DragonPiece

So Damian is a member of the justice league now..

----------


## Barbatos666

Are we sure he's gonna be a member of potentially one of the four leagues after No Justice?

If he does then Damian makes history as the first Robin to be on JL.

----------


## dietrich

> Are we sure he's gonna be a member of potentially one of the four leagues after No Justice?
> 
> If he does then Damian makes history as the first Robin to be on JL.


Wait what was that? He might be on the JL? How come and where can I find out more?

----------


## DragonPiece

> Are we sure he's gonna be a member of potentially one of the four leagues after No Justice?
> 
> If he does then Damian makes history as the first Robin to be on JL.


True, it probably is just the weekly event.




> Wait what was that? He might be on the JL? How come and where can I find out more?


http://www.ign.com/articles/2018/01/...omics-creators

----------


## dietrich

> True, it probably is just the weekly event.
> 
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2018/01/...omics-creators


Thanks just found the thread.

I prefer the league sourced from the usual roster not feeling this mashed together teams but will pick up the Flash team because Damian.

----------


## fanfan13

> So Damian is a member of the justice league now..


cdb5f470-6142-4894-9604-8328392ff02d.jpg

New design of Robin costume?
(what is that on his knees?)

----------


## Barbatos666

We dont know who is on JL or what writers will write what team. All we know is that there will be a crossover called No Justice in which Brainiac brings all these characters together which explains those costumes.

----------


## fanfan13

> We dont know who is on JL or what writers will write what team. All we know is that there will be a crossover called No Justice in which Brainiac brings all these characters together which explains those costumes.


oh yeah just saw the rest of the images. seens like it will be a costume only for being in Flash Team against Brainiac.

4---team-wisdom-1516999258471_grande.jpg

looks cool but he's so smol :')

----------


## Yonekunih

Oh damn his team is called Wisdom team, that sounds cool lol. I'm eager to see how it turns out. I mean are they referring to his education or what? 

And the writers and artist are listed here

DC's Justice League: No Justice is written by Scott Snyder, James Tynion IV, and Joshua Williamson with art by Francis Manapul

----------


## fanfan13

> Oh damn his team is called Wisdom team, that sounds cool lol. I'm eager to see how it turns out. I mean are they referring to his education or what? 
> 
> And the writers and artist are listed here
> 
> DC's Justice League: No Justice is written by Scott Snyder, James Tynion IV, and Joshua Williamson with art by Francis Manapul


yep I'm definitely getting The Wisdom for Damian. And I want to see him interact with Barry and Cyborg, plus it's most likely Williamson is writing it so it's a plus plus because I like his Damian. Maybe we can see another banter between him and Harley again.

omg idk I still can't believe he will star in a JL level event, even though only a mini series but still...
I doubt he will be part of the new JL title in June but I can see something big will definitely change within Teen Titans after this. Maybe Starfire can be in that new JL, Raven in some kind of a JLD, but dunno about BB. Maybe Damian will have his own new team without the original three, or no team at all if TT would be disbanded.

----------


## dietrich

> yep I'm definitely getting The Wisdom for Damian. And I want to see him interact with Barry and Cyborg, plus it's most likely Williamson is writing it so it's a plus plus because I like his Damian. Maybe we can see another banter between him and Harley again.
> 
> omg idk I still can't believe he will star in a JL level event, even though only a mini series but still...
> I doubt he will be part of the new JL title in June but I can see something big will definitely change within Teen Titans after this. Maybe Starfire can be in that new JL, Raven in some kind of a JLD, but dunno about BB. Maybe Damian will have his own new team without the original three, or no team at all if TT would be disbanded.


It's really petty of me but I don't want Kory on the JL if Dick is gonna be left to the Titans. That would be two of his peers now promoted. That would really make me hate DC.

----------


## dietrich

> Oh damn his team is called Wisdom team, that sounds cool lol. I'm eager to see how it turns out. I mean are they referring to his education or what? 
> 
> And the writers and artist are listed here
> 
> DC's Justice League: No Justice is written by Scott Snyder, James Tynion IV, and Joshua Williamson with art by Francis Manapul


Guessing it's the whole package Brains, education, dexterity everything. Damian is a gifted kid

----------


## adrikito

> So Damian is a member of the justice league now..


What?  :Confused:  :Confused: 





> True, it probably is just the weekly event.
> 
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2018/01/...omics-creators


Now I understand that..

In the Wisdom team... Good.. 

The costumes are a little strange.. This reminds me the last time that we saw the JL against Mongul in METAL..

----------


## ayanestar

I really wonder what will happen to the Teen Titans and Super Sons after the event is over. I don't think DC will cancel the books but it is rather weird to split most of its members. I'm also kinda sick of Synder "big and better than before" stories, can this guy drink tea and chill for a second.
...btw. I know the teams are split for a reason and have a certain theme but I can't help to notice how Damian is still not allowed to be near his father lol I wonder if Snyder did it on purpose.

----------


## Barbatos666

> I really wonder what will happen to the Teen Titans and Super Sons after the event is over. I don't think DC will cancel the books but it is rather weird to split most of its members. I'm also kinda sick of Synder "big and better than before" stories, can this guy drink tea and chill for a second.
> ...btw. I know the teams are split for a reason and have a certain theme but I can't help to notice how Damian is still not allowed to be near his father lol I wonder if Snyder did it on purpose.


Super Sons will continue. Cant really the say the same about Teen Titans.
I dont think its a coincidence that Damian is on team Flash. I suspect that will be written by Williamson. Between him, Snyder and Tynion he's the one most comfortable with Damian. I even suspect Damian's involvement in Metal is down to him not Snyder.

----------


## ayanestar

> Super Sons will continue. Cant really the say the same about Teen Titans.
> I dont think its a coincidence that Damian is on team Flash. I suspect that will be written by Williamson. Between him, Snyder and Tynion he's the one most comfortable with Damian. I even suspect Damian's involvement in Metal is down to him not Snyder.


Oh I'm pretty sure Damian's involvement had nothing to do with Snyder. If only Snyder was making decisions in this event we would most likely have Duke instead of Damian lol actually I think I would have loved to see the reaction to that.

----------


## Barbatos666

Hahaha, maybe Duke will lead the flagship JL? Lol

----------


## ayanestar

> Hahaha, maybe Duke will lead the flagship JL? Lol


lmao just imagine Duke replaces Batman in the flagship JL and becomes the leader...anyway we probably shouldn't be joking about it or else it might become reality.
I don't really care about Titans or Teen Titans anymore. It doesn't seem like DC knows how to write a decent team book right now. I just hope we can keep Super Sons, it's one of my favorite Rebirth books.

----------


## Barbatos666

It will be called Justice League Eternal,announced as an anniversary celebration starring Superman, Wonder Woman and Duke Thomas.

----------


## fanfan13

> I really wonder what will happen to the Teen Titans and Super Sons after the event is over. I don't think DC will cancel the books but it is rather weird to split most of its members. I'm also kinda sick of Synder "big and better than before" stories, can this guy drink tea and chill for a second.
> ...btw. I know the teams are split for a reason and have a certain theme but I can't help to notice how Damian is still not allowed to be near his father lol I wonder if Snyder did it on purpose.


Super Sons will stay, I believe. I mean why should it be cancelled when it's doing decent.

Teen Titans on the other hand, I have no idea what DC has in mind involving most of the TT members in No Justice unless to make a big change, like it doesn't make sense if they are keeping Teen Titans still intact after this, or maybe they are, I don't know. I really hope that Damian will still be a part of teenage superhero teams without those original TT members around.

Yet I do have this nagging feeling deep inside that Damian will end up with Super Sons as his sole title...

----------


## fanfan13

Anyway you're right it's sad to not have Batman and Robin (Bruce and Damian) in the same team, but it will be in May when that Batman vs Deathstroke is gping to its second issue. Although I dunno how the arc will play out, doesn't it feel awkward to have Bruce, Damian, and Slade in the same team?

Also yeah I also think Williamson is the big factor on why Damian is in it. I mean he even made Damian having a big role in GR, which was something he was responsible for.

----------


## ayanestar

> Teen Titans on the other hand, I have no idea what DC has in mind involving most of the TT members in No Justice unless to make a big change, like it doesn't make sense if they are keeping Teen Titans still intact after this, or maybe they are, I don't know. I really hope that Damian will still be a part of teenage superhero teams without those original TT members around.


Starfire, Raven and BB might end up in Titans after this event and who knows maybe DC are planning to give Damian (and Jon) their own generation of Teen Titans but this is me trying to be optimistic. Raven and BB are still teens so I kinda doubt it will happen but who knows. I really wish Damian could return to Batman's side or at least get his own title again but Super Sons is fun so I'm not complaining. I'm just super annoyed how Robin isn't allowed to be with his own father except some drama is involved.

----------


## WhipWhirlwind

> Starfire, Raven and BB might end up in Titans after this event and who knows maybe DC are planning to give Damian (and Jon) their own generation of Teen Titans but this is me trying to be optimistic. Raven and BB are still teens so I kinda doubt it will happen but who knows. I really wish Damian could return to Batman's side or at least get his own title again but Super Sons is fun so I'm not complaining. I'm just super annoyed how Robin isn't allowed to be with his own father except some drama is involved.


This would be amazing. 

However, I actually like Damian being separated from Bruce for this. I'm interested to see how Barry deals with Damian, since he's kind of like Dick in how patient and relaxed he is but way more of a nerd. I'm fully expecting Damian to come in all bluster and insults, then Barry does something awesome to teach him a lesson and ends it with a friendly "Flash Fact".

----------


## adrikito

> Super Sons will continue. Cant really the say the same about Teen Titans.


473.jpg

What? I can´t believe that this JUSTICE LEAGUE minicomic can change Damian future like that.. Why?  :Frown: 

Wait a moment... Percy is in TT, Starfire and Raven saga are not here yet... No... SS can not be the only option for see Damian after this... Until the end of this, I can´t see this happening..

BENDIS... You should take both SM comics...  And Gleason will return with *Robin: Son of Batman* in that case..




> Starfire, Raven and BB might end up in Titans after this event and who knows maybe DC are planning to give Damian (and Jon) their own generation of Teen Titans but this is me trying to be optimistic. Raven and BB are still teens so I kinda doubt it will happen but who knows.


*STARFIRE SAID THAT RAVEN AND BB ARE 3 YEARS YOUNGER THAN HER*(Last TT issue with Wolfman)... If she is like a character like with 19 years(according one TT Interview) these 2 are characters with 16 YEARS NOW.

----------


## fanfan13

> Starfire, Raven and BB might end up in Titans after this event and who knows maybe DC are planning to give Damian (and Jon) their own generation of Teen Titans but this is me trying to be optimistic. Raven and BB are still teens so I kinda doubt it will happen but who knows. I really wish Damian could return to Batman's side or at least get his own title again but Super Sons is fun so I'm not complaining. I'm just super annoyed how Robin isn't allowed to be with his own father except some drama is involved.


And what the current Titans will be if the three end up joining them? Speaking of it, I find this odd that no one in Titans is a part of this, which I assume Titans is dping well right now and DC doesn't see anything to change? (I dropped Titans months ago so I dpn't know what's going on currently in that title anymore). IMO I think that at least one or two of the original TT will end up in the new JL.

I wish the same, I mean in this new team with the original three out then remaining left will be Robin, KF, and Aqualad. Perhaps they can have Red Arrow changes her mind and joins this team. Jon can be in it if it is allowed. Oh, and perhaps Blue Beetle? God, I'm running out of others existing teenage superheroes I can think of.

Oh, but that drama though LMAO

----------


## fanfan13

> This would be amazing. 
> 
> However, I actually like Damian being separated from Bruce for this. I'm interested to see how Barry deals with Damian, since he's kind of like Dick in how patient and relaxed he is but way more of a nerd. I'm fully expecting Damian to come in all bluster and insults, then Barry does something awesome to teach him a lesson and ends it with a friendly "Flash Fact".


from what I remember, Barry said something about Damian to NuWally along the way of: "I don't know what to feel about you in the same team with that kid" (I forgot the exact quote) and that's pretty much how Barry thinks about Damian currently. Therefore I am interested to find out what kind of interaction the two will have.

If we will have any that is, because 4 weekly issues about 4 teams sound like it will be too packed.

----------


## Barbatos666

> Attachment 61271
> 
> What? I can´t believe that this JUSTICE LEAGUE minicomic can change Damian future like that.. Why? 
> 
> Wait a moment... Percy is in TT, Starfire and Raven saga are not here yet... No... SS can not be the only option for see Damian after this... Until the end of this, I can´t see this happening..
> 
> BENDIS... You should take both SM comics...  And Gleason will return with *Robin: Son of Batman* in that case..
> 
> 
> ...


I think Gleason is done with SOB. Fawkes completed his main arc. I prefer Damian in a duo act, be it Jon, Dick or Bruce. SOB by Gleason was a treat but it came at a bad time. I dont think DC will put Tomasi/ Gleason on a secondary title unless they beg for it.

----------


## adrikito

> I think Gleason is done with SOB. Fawkes completed his main arc. I prefer Damian in a duo act, be it Jon, Dick or Bruce. SOB by Gleason was a treat but it came at a bad time. I dont think DC will put Tomasi/ Gleason on a secondary title unless they beg for it.


*
A REALLY BAD MOMENT... THE ONLY MISTAKE OF REBIRTH.. THE END OF THIS SERIE.. BUT... WITHOUT THIS SERIE, MAYA NEVER EXISTED, THANKS TO SS.. SURE..* 

I read Gleason comments and... If he can(DC allows this), he want to complete RSOB... He commented that in that 2018 Sketch of Maya too because he saw in the comments that RSOB fans miss the serie..

https://twitter.com/patrick_gleason/...57087854116864

https://www.instagram.com/p/BdiQy07n...kgleasonstudio

If 2nd and 3rd acts are, 10 chapters for example for the definitive ending of this, they are wellcome, I prefer this than Batman and Robin... I am not expecting continue with this serie for years, I am not optimist for believe this...

----------


## ayanestar

> However, I actually like Damian being separated from Bruce for this. I'm interested to see how Barry deals with Damian, since he's kind of like Dick in how patient and relaxed he is but way more of a nerd. I'm fully expecting Damian to come in all bluster and insults, then Barry does something awesome to teach him a lesson and ends it with a friendly "Flash Fact".


Oh don't get me wrong I'm happy when the Robins get separated from Batman from time to time and I also love to see Damian interacting with people outside of the Batman Family but he is still Robin. I think it wouldn't hurt him to spend some time with his father. It's like the only reason why Batman spends time with his son involves some drama otherwise he isn't around. I'm pretty sure we saw more of Damian in Superman's book than Batman's own title lol I could be wrong but at least that's what it feels like.




> And what the current Titans will be if the three end up joining them? Speaking of it, I find this odd that no one in Titans is a part of this, which I assume Titans is dping well right now and DC doesn't see anything to change? (I dropped Titans months ago so I dpn't know what's going on currently in that title anymore). IMO I think that at least one or two of the original TT will end up in the new JL.
> 
> I wish the same, I mean in this new team with the original three out then remaining left will be Robin, KF, and Aqualad. Perhaps they can have Red Arrow changes her mind and joins this team. Jon can be in it if it is allowed. Oh, and perhaps Blue Beetle? God, I'm running out of others existing teenage superheroes I can think of.
> 
> Oh, but that drama though LMAO


Well we just had a sad but hilarious discussion over in the Titans appreciation thread about how irrelevant the Titans are for DC so maybe once some of the NTT members are back on the team the writers might care more about them. For Damian's new team I'm hoping for characters with little to no history - it would give the creative team the chance to build these characters and write new stories without recycling old ones. Of course he would still need some known names on the team like Blue Beetle or Kid Flash but otherwise it might be the best to use rather unknown characters.

----------


## fanfan13

> I think Gleason is done with SOB. Fawkes completed his main arc. I prefer Damian in a duo act, be it Jon, Dick or Bruce. SOB by Gleason was a treat but it came at a bad time. I dont think DC will put Tomasi/ Gleason on a secondary title unless they beg for it.


It indeed is always better if Damian is part of a duo. Even RSOB for the most part had him with Maya.

but it's not like I don't want him to in a team consisting a few people that works either...

----------


## adrikito

> from what I remember, Barry said something about Damian to NuWally along the way of: "I don't know what to feel about you in the same team with that kid" (I forgot the exact quote) and that's pretty much how Barry thinks about Damian currently. Therefore I am interested to find out what kind of interaction the two will have.


You are right... I forgot that... However, I don´t like the speedsters now.. So, I am not Barry fan now for regret this..

----------


## Yonekunih

And here I am just happy that Damian is included in something big lol. Never really think much about how he will be affected after it (oosp).

Anyway, I can be careless about the current TT. I think if the TT is disbanded, maybe Dami and Jon will start that "Supersons Club" mentioned kn the JL from the kids from future. But I'd like for him to make more appearances in Batman series- after all Batman and Robin are dynamic duo, no?- along with his brothers. I'm still hoping for some family bonding/ issues.

----------


## dietrich

> Oh don't get me wrong I'm happy when the Robins get separated from Batman from time to time and I also love to see Damian interacting with people outside of the Batman Family but he is still Robin. I think it wouldn't hurt him to spend some time with his father. It's like the only reason why Batman spends time with his son involves some drama otherwise he isn't around. I'm pretty sure we saw more of Damian in Superman's book than Batman's own title lol I could be wrong but at least that's what it feels like.
> 
> 
> Well we just had a sad but hilarious discussion over in the Titans appreciation thread about how irrelevant the Titans are for DC so maybe once some of the NTT members are back on the team the writers might care more about them. For Damian's new team I'm hoping for characters with little to no history - it would give the creative team the chance to build these characters and write new stories without recycling old ones. Of course he would still need some known names on the team like Blue Beetle or Kid Flash but otherwise it might be the best to use rather unknown characters.


You're not wrong. He has been in Superman more than the Bat titles and every time the bat verse has used him it's been dragged to perform along with his bros to do some fan baiting skit.
The state of the current bat books I consider his exclusion a lucky save.

I'm looking forward to seeing Damian and Flash interact. I hope it doesn't start with insults as suggested since he is  years older now. 


I hope his new team has folks like Maya, Maps, bring Colin back. His own friends and age mates teaming him with folks that fans are used to seeing with his older brothers never goes down well.

----------


## WhipWhirlwind

> Oh don't get me wrong I'm happy when the Robins get separated from Batman from time to time and I also love to see Damian interacting with people outside of the Batman Family but he is still Robin. I think it wouldn't hurt him to spend some time with his father. It's like the only reason why Batman spends time with his son involves some drama otherwise he isn't around. I'm pretty sure we saw more of Damian in Superman's book than Batman's own title lol I could be wrong but at least that's what it feels like.


True. I think I'm used to it because Tim's Robin felt very separate, but it is weird given that Damian is his son.




> I hope his new team has folks like Maya, Maps, bring Colin back. His own friends and age mates teaming him with folks that fans are used to seeing with his older brothers never goes down well.


I'd love to see Colin come back, he was great.

----------


## dietrich

> True. I think I'm used to it because Tim's Robin felt very separate, but it is weird given that Damian is his son.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see Colin come back, he was great.


He really was. Shame we only saw so little. There was something fresh and different about the character and at the same time he reminded me of Billy

----------


## dietrich

> I think Gleason is done with SOB. Fawkes completed his main arc. I prefer Damian in a duo act, be it Jon, Dick or Bruce. SOB by Gleason was a treat but it came at a bad time. I dont think DC will put Tomasi/ Gleason on a secondary title unless they beg for it.


I believe he has been asking so I'm hoping they let him.

----------


## Rac7d*

this is such a weird mash up

and how did harley quinn end up here

----------


## dietrich

> this is such a weird mash up
> 
> and how did harley quinn end up here


Someone left the door open  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Nah love Harley. She's following her stint on JLA.

----------


## Digifiend

> *STARFIRE SAID THAT RAVEN AND BB ARE 3 YEARS YOUNGER THAN HER*(Last TT issue with Wolfman)... If she is like a character like with 19 years(according one TT Interview) these 2 are characters with 16 YEARS NOW.


Raven's solo said she was almost 17 when she found out she had an Aunt. If she's 17, that makes Kori 20.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Raven's solo said she was almost 17 when she found out she had an Aunt. If she's 17, that makes Kori 20.


which is still a bit too young, can she be 23 a young adults but not a collegey the next phase of life

----------


## fanfan13

> And here I am just happy that Damian is included in something big lol. Never really think much about how he will be affected after it (oosp).
> 
> Anyway, I can be careless about the current TT. I think if the TT is disbanded, maybe Dami and Jon will start that "Supersons Club" mentioned kn the JL from the kids from future. But I'd like for him to make more appearances in Batman series- after all Batman and Robin are dynamic duo, no?- along with his brothers. I'm still hoping for some family bonding/ issues.


The moment I saw Teen Titans on the other groups, I knew it should heavily affect the state of the current Teen Titans, like how it affects both JL and JLA. Preferably the change of the roster, though the first thing crossed my mind was TT would be cancelled. People are also like asking what the current Teen Titans will be. I would be mad at DC if after this they still continue the Teen Titans the same as before like nothing happened.

At this point, I feel like Batman and Robin title is a faraway dream.

----------


## fanfan13

> For Damian's new team I'm hoping for characters with little to no history - it would give the creative team the chance to build these characters and write new stories without recycling old ones. Of course he would still need some known names on the team like Blue Beetle or Kid Flash but otherwise it might be the best to use rather unknown characters.


I so agree with this. Hey, DC if you're by chance reading this please hear us...

----------


## fanfan13

> this is such a weird mash up
> 
> and how did harley quinn end up here


I don't care about Harley but I'm interested to see the interaction between the rest of the Wisdom members.

----------


## Barbatos666

> I so agree with this. Hey, DC if you're by chance reading this please hear us...


A team with Superboy, Ravager, Red Arrow and Aqualad seems like a good start.

----------


## RedBird

Sorry folks, I feel out of the loop. Is Damian being transferred to another Team book, or are the TT getting a shake up of members?

I mean, I've been saying from the beginning that rebirth TT was a mess thanks to the incompatibility and unnecessary baggage that came with the old team.
Is my dream coming true? Is Damian forming his own new (younger) team? Whats goin on?

EDIT: OOp wait, is this all speculation based on the Justice League No Justice thing coming up? That explains it.
This looks interesting. I still hope this does shake up the TT line but I dont think it will, seems more like a really intense crossover. No idea why Harley Quinn is here. I love her but she really does get shoved in just about anything, feels especially unnecessary here but we'll see.

This also explains the extra bitterness I detected in the Dick forums about Titans and their treatment.

----------


## dietrich

> Sorry folks, I feel out of the loop. Is Damian being transferred to another Team book, or are the TT getting a shake up of members?
> 
> I mean, I've been saying from the beginning that rebirth TT was a mess thanks to the incompatibility and unnecessary baggage that came with the old team.
> Is my dream coming true? Is Damian forming his own new (younger) team? Whats goin on?
> 
> EDIT: OOp wait, is this all speculation based on the Justice League No Justice thing coming up? That explains it.
> This looks interesting. I still hope this does shake up the TT line but I dont think it will, seems more like a really intense crossover. No idea why Harley Quinn is here. I love her but she really does get shoved in just about anything, feels especially unnecessary here but we'll see.
> 
> This also explains the extra bitterness I detected in the Dick forums about Titans and their treatment.


It was beyond ridiculous to not have the Titans for this.

The Teen Titans I suspect will be getting a shake up I think after beast Boy and Raven sided  with Evil Tim without much persuasion in his quest to kill an innocent kid they clearly can't be trusted.

They turned on the rest of their team mates that's not something you can just ignore.

----------


## Barbatos666

I might sound petty here but I think Titans deserves to stay in a creative black hole. What exactly has that book and concept accomplished for it to get recognition. Its just a boring, nostalgia driven outdated book with characters that make you want to go to sleep.

----------


## dietrich

by awizardspuffysleeves

The Batman Vs Deathstroke upcoming custody battle is so dumb but still looking forward to it.

They should take it to Maury. "Bruce, Slade... You are the Father".

----------


## dietrich

> I might sound petty here but I think Titans deserves to stay in a creative black hole. What exactly has that book and concept accomplished for it to get recognition. Its just a boring, nostalgia driven outdated book with characters that make you want to go to sleep.


It is boring and regressive in the way the Titans are treated by the JL but those characters deserve better. They are treated like kids which undermines what they should represent and their accomplishments.

They should cancel it or at the very least get Dick of that team.

----------


## dietrich

Robin and Red Hood [occasionally known as RedBird and Wingman]

----------


## fanfan13

> Sorry folks, I feel out of the loop. Is Damian being transferred to another Team book, or are the TT getting a shake up of members?
> 
> I mean, I've been saying from the beginning that rebirth TT was a mess thanks to the incompatibility and unnecessary baggage that came with the old team.
> Is my dream coming true? Is Damian forming his own new (younger) team? Whats goin on?
> 
> EDIT: OOp wait, is this all speculation based on the Justice League No Justice thing coming up? That explains it.
> This looks interesting. I still hope this does shake up the TT line but I dont think it will, seems more like a really intense crossover. No idea why Harley Quinn is here. I love her but she really does get shoved in just about anything, feels especially unnecessary here but we'll see.
> 
> This also explains the extra bitterness I detected in the Dick forums about Titans and their treatment.


I was the one who was giving it a chance but oh God you're right this team has become dysfunctional, it makes me wonder if this is really a failure on the writer and editorial part or it's planned all out to head this way in the first place

----------


## adrikito

> by awizardspuffysleeves
> 
> The Batman Vs Deathstroke upcoming custody battle is so dumb but still looking forward to it.
> 
> They should take it to Maury. "Bruce, Slade... You are the Father".


Slade = 3 descendants (Grant(dead), Jericho, Rose)
Bruce = 1 descendant (Damian)

Slade doesn´t need more descendants.. Even if Damian was a character with a short existence, I would never doubt that he is Bruce son..

----------


## wafle

> And here I am just happy that Damian is included in something big lol. Never really think much about how he will be affected after it (oosp).
> 
> Anyway, I can be careless about the current TT. I think if the TT is disbanded, maybe Dami and Jon will start that "Supersons Club" mentioned kn the JL from the kids from future. But I'd like for him to make more appearances in Batman series- after all Batman and Robin are dynamic duo, no?- along with his brothers. I'm still hoping for some family bonding/ issues.


YEEES! we need TEC to include the entire family not just the misscasts... or better yet a new book where the 5 robins team up (Steph still counts as a robin right?) perhaps that way the rivalries among the fandoms would be quelled.

My ideal scenario? Damian forms his own team with Superboy, and we get that "Robin's" book i always wanted. Altho i would also appreciate the return of R:SOB, but i don't think that's going to happen.

----------


## Aahz

I was thinking about which characters (appart from Jon and Wally's kids, and the ones that were invented in his own book) are around who fit age wise in a team with Damian (=are to young for Tim's generation).
The ones I could think of are:

- Luke O'Brian (Plastic Mans Son)
- J.J. Thunder
- Mike Dugan (Star Girls Step Brother)
- Moshe Levy/Dust Devil (obscure character from "Invasion!")

----------


## Barbatos666

Jackson Hyde.

----------


## Aahz

> Jackson Hyde.


He seems to be appart from Kory the oldest of the current Teen Titans, so he is not really Damians generation.

----------


## Barbatos666

> He seems to be appart from Kory the oldest of the current Teen Titans, so he is not really Damians generation.


I would consider any young/teen character created after Damian himself to be a part of the Damian generation. Otherwise Beast Boy and Raven might as well be part Damian's generation too if age is the primary criteria.

----------


## Aahz

> I would consider any young/teen character created after Damian himself to be a part of the Damian generation. Otherwise Beast Boy and Raven might as well be part Damian's generation too if age is the primary criteria.


Raven and Beast Boy are Tim's age or even a little bit older at the moment.

Characters for Daimans own team should be more 10-13 (between Damians and Jon age) maybe 14 at best.

----------


## dietrich

I forgot about Aqualad. 

Damian, Jon, KF, Aqualad, Maya and Emi a diverse team. Marvel would eat it up with spoon.
Bendis would love it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

With a Goat



Damian Wayne. Robin. Zoo Keeper.

----------


## dietrich

He's like a cherub with swords

----------


## dietrich

I love this series

Damian vs Donatello, Michelangelo and Kc Jones

----------


## dietrich



----------


## adrikito

> I forgot about Aqualad. 
> 
> Damian, Jon, KF, Aqualad, Maya and Emi a diverse team. Marvel would eat it up with spoon.
> Bendis would love it


Is a diverse team..

......... I hope never see Damian in something related with Bendis.... He is not Gleason..

----------


## dietrich

Damian v Raphael

[IMG]https://***********/geekdad.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/3/2018/01/BatmanTMNT-2-3-page-3.jpg?resize=1200%2C1845&ssl=1[/IMG]

----------


## dietrich

This fight sequence was beautifully done. Highlight of the series so far.

----------


## dietrich

> Is a diverse team..
> 
> ......... I hope never see Damian in something related with Bendis.... He is not Gleason..


Not familiar with the guys work since my experience with comics is just with Dc and mostly Bat- centric.
I gather is well regarded in the industry though some don't seem to like him because he is progressive/inclusive [he is the dude who made Iron man a hot black chick right?] and some changes he made haven't gone down too well.

I'v never read Iron man, not very keen on the Tony Stark Iron Man from the movies. I actually find cute black girl Iron Man with the big hair intriguing.

----------


## adrikito

> Not familiar with the guys work since my experience with comics is just with Dc and mostly Bat- centric.
> I gather is well regarded in the industry though some don't seem to like him because he is progressive/inclusive [he is the dude who made Iron man a hot black chick right?] and some changes he made haven't gone down too well.
> 
> I'v never read Iron man, not very keen on the Tony Stark Iron Man from the movies. I actually find cute black girl Iron Man with the big hair intriguing.


My experience is only DC too... In marvel I am only interested in movies with Spiderman, I like Nick Fury too, but no more characters... My father saw and enjoyed Iron Man..
*
Someone described Bendis as another King(I am out of King run, I can´t be happy if Damian is in Bendis hands).... and the bad reactions here about him in DC and certain fans happy for marvel without him are disturbing..* 

And *about that he is a man with "progressive" or strange ideas.. I don´t like this for Damian*.. I can´t expect a good change..

----------


## wafle

> I'v never read Iron man, not very keen on the Tony Stark Iron Man from the movies. I actually find cute black girl Iron Man with the big hair intriguing.


Imagine they kill Damian just so that someone else can get the Robin mantle, Duke for instance, the antipathy for Duke would definitely increase among Damian fans (and i wouldn't blame them). If Bendis is progressive, i would argue he detrimental to his own cause; i agree with Adritiko i rather have Gleason who created Maya, than Bendis who replaces beloved characters with what seems to be diversity quotas, it feels fake, it causes anger and creates a backlash, i would argue it's the worst way to increase diversity in the medium (they could give him else worlds or hyper time stories where he can do just that with out the anger, Miles wouldn't have worked so well if he did it by replacing 616 Peter Parker and not the Ultimate version). 

Anyways i am confident that DC editorial will put a stop to his most bane attempts at it, they do seem to be able to create diverse characters with out the need to humiliate/kill/or just outright replace beloved heroes like marvel did. Dc has also been able to keep both traditional fans and the new fans happy.

----------


## oasis1313

> With a Goat
> 
> 
> 
> Damian Wayne. Robin. Zoo Keeper.


Hey, where did Damian get a goat?  I love super-hero pets so it'd be cool if Bat-Cow got a room mate with hooves.

----------


## fanfan13

Gleason doesn't seem like he'll be taking any Damian related stories soon.
However talking about Bendis (Idk much about the guy myself), someone told me that he's rumored to be taking over the Superman title and that same person then asked me what would the chance of Tomasi/Gleason to do B&R comic again (or Gleason to do Damian book again) as the result, and I simply replied that I have no idea about it. What about you though? What do you guys think?

----------


## fanfan13

> This fight sequence was beautifully done. Highlight of the series so far.


I bet Damian and Raphael will be best friends at the end of this book lol

edit: oh wow this post made it to 600 pages!  :Big Grin:  
Let's appreciate our boy, Damian, more and spread love <3

----------


## dietrich

SuperSons #13 by Dustin Nguyen

----------


## dietrich

> Imagine they kill Damian just so that someone else can get the Robin mantle, Duke for instance, the antipathy for Duke would definitely increase among Damian fans (and i wouldn't blame them). If Bendis is progressive, i would argue he detrimental to his own cause; i agree with Adritiko i rather have Gleason who created Maya, than Bendis who replaces beloved characters with what seems to be diversity quotas, it feels fake, it causes anger and creates a backlash, i would argue it's the worst way to increase diversity in the medium (they could give him else worlds or hyper time stories where he can do just that with out the anger, Miles wouldn't have worked so well if he did it by replacing 616 Peter Parker and not the Ultimate version). 
> 
> Anyways i am confident that DC editorial will put a stop to his most bane attempts at it, they do seem to be able to create diverse characters with out the need to humiliate/kill/or just outright replace beloved heroes like marvel did. Dc has also been able to keep both traditional fans and the new fans happy.


Well when you put it that way.
I don't mind diversity quotas however if you are going to pander do it right. I didn't know they killed Tony.

----------


## dietrich

> Gleason doesn't seem like he'll be taking any Damian related stories soon.
> However talking about Bendis (Idk much about the guy myself), someone told me that he's rumored to be taking over the Superman title and that same person then asked me what would the chance of Tomasi/Gleason to do B&R comic again (or Gleason to do Damian book again) as the result, and I simply replied that I have no idea about it. What about you though? What do you guys think?


Yeah I heard their run is ending but I don't know if B&R will return so soon.
I hope after the great work they did on Superman DC rewards Gleason by letting him finish the remaining chapters. I know he's keen but he might be required elsewhere.

----------


## adrikito

Congratulations Damian(for the 600th page), unlike your birthday, this time your father is here..

batman robin.jpg

----------


## Yonekunih

If Damian is killed off so someone can take his Robin mantle, I swear I'll drop all the comics alltogether. Because Damian is the only reason that I'm reading all these comics.

----------


## adrikito

> If Damian is killed off so someone can take his Robin mantle, I swear I'll drop all the comics alltogether. Because Damian is the only reason that I'm reading all these comics.


If Bendis make in the future something unforgivable with Damian.. I renounce to the comics.. I will erase any evidence of my years as a comic reader too.. 

I started for Batman but I continue for Damian..




> Imagine they kill Damian just so that someone else can get the Robin mantle, Duke for instance, the antipathy for Duke would definitely increase among Damian fans (and i wouldn't blame them). If Bendis is progressive, i would argue he detrimental to his own cause; i agree with Adritiko i rather have Gleason who created Maya, than Bendis who replaces beloved characters with what seems to be diversity quotas, it feels fake, it causes anger and creates a backlash, i would argue it's the worst way to increase diversity in the medium (they could give him else worlds or hyper time stories where he can do just that with out the anger, Miles wouldn't have worked so well if he did it by replacing 616 Peter Parker and not the Ultimate version). 
> 
> Anyways i am confident that DC editorial will put a stop to his most bane attempts at it, they do seem to be able to create diverse characters with out the need to humiliate/kill/or just outright replace beloved heroes like marvel did. Dc has also been able to keep both traditional fans and the new fans happy.


So... The New Thor and New Wolverine are Bendis fault? I saw the originals in the past for know that they are not female.. Because in that case, I can see a Female Robin, created for Bendis..

DC you should put limitations for Bendis ideas..

----------


## wafle

> If Bendis make in the future something unforgivable with Damian.. I renounce to the comics.. I will erase any evidence of my years as a comic reader too.. 
> 
> I started for Batman but I continue for Damian..
> 
> 
> 
> So... The New Thor and New Wolverine are Bendis fault? I saw the originals in the past for know that they are not female.. Because in that case, I can see a Female Robin, created for Bendis..
> 
> DC you should put limitations for Bendis ideas..


Not all of it is Bendis Fault, altho Bendis probably did the worst replacement with Riri Williams (who was a complete uknown that suddenly takes the Armor) 
Wolverine dying was a good story and came at a good point where people were really burned out of him, Laura taking over make's sense, she's been part of the cannon for a while..
Cho taking over Hulk also make's sense, he was also been part of the cannon for a while.

New Thor went along similar lines, though i didn't really read thor, Jane was also part of the cannon in thor, the complain i can understand with that one, was that no-one ever took the NAME "THOR". Thor was thor the son of Odin god of thunder, borther of Locki, like Hal Jordan is Hal Jordan the ring does not make him Hal Jordan, but they changed that, they made the hammer turn people into THOR, and changed thor to be named "odinson", i also heard complains about the politics being pushed in thor comics, but at this point the people complaining about marvel changes are really bitter and sometimes they are anti-diversity, so i really can't tell you much about the happenings now a days, i found a home in DC and i miss Spiderman from time to time... but that's it.


Then there is Iceman who had a Straight history and shippers got pissed, etc etc... Altho many of those changes i think would have been interesting ideas, pulling them all at once was a mistake i would argue, especially Bendis one.

----------


## Yonekunih

> If Bendis make in the future something unforgivable with Damian.. I renounce to the comics.. I will erase any evidence of my years as a comic reader too.. 
> 
> I started for Batman but I continue for Damian..


Same here. I started reading because SuperBat shipping *coughs* but I continue for Damian, to the point that Damian is my main focus. I do enjoy others' stories (like Red Hood and Outlaw rebirth is my fav) but in the end, it always comes back to Damian.

----------


## adrikito

> , i found a home in DC and i miss Spiderman from time to time... but that's it.
> .


I heard about that... Pf... ODIN SON(obvious).. Poor Thor fans.. 

I am spiderman fan(TV, animated and real films) too but... I don´t want to see my character ruined in the comics.. Maybe in the future, I make questions about WORTH spiderman stories..

I only saw one Spiderman comic adventure, he travels in time with Silk(his girlfriend now(I liked her) or... is mary jane again?), they are 10 years ago... Uncle Ben is in this adventure too against Hydra..

----------


## dietrich

> Same here. I started reading because SuperBat shipping *coughs* but I continue for Damian, to the point that Damian is my main focus. I do enjoy others' stories (like Red Hood and Outlaw rebirth is my fav) but in the end, it always comes back to Damian.


Similar to me. I was always into other media superhero stuff but after Son of Batman I went online and bought a random copy of Morrison's B&R [the arc where Deathstroke takes over his body] as a trial and that got me hooked.
If I'm honest I'm not a comic fan really just a Damian fan who wondered deeper down the rabbit hole into the comic world.

I've discovered other heroes that I love and buy religiously. 
When I started reading comics Damian was dead recently killed off but I wanted to know about the others robins and the bat family in genral. 

I knew Dick Grayson was Robin now Nightwing, was aware that Jason died and came back, didn't know there was a Tim because I was only familiar with cartoons and shows so along with Damian stuff I ended up getting a lot of titles with Tim Robin.

I've followed all the Bat characters at some point aside from Batwoman and Cass [i will get to them]


If Damian is killed off I'll still read comics because I came to love Dick Grayson almost as much as Lil D [thank you Barbara Gordon for that nickname] though I doubt I will continue to participate in these types of forums.

But if both went then I'm out. Those two are the characters whose comics I read on the Wednesday. Everyone else I get to when I get to there's pubs and drinking to be done :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

> If Bendis make in the future something unforgivable with Damian.. I renounce to the comics.. I will erase any evidence of my years as a comic reader too.. 
> 
> I started for Batman but I continue for Damian..
> 
> 
> 
> So... The New Thor and New Wolverine are Bendis fault? I saw the originals in the past for know that they are not female.. Because in that case, I can see a Female Robin, created for Bendis..
> 
> DC you should put limitations for Bendis ideas..


I don't see Bendis doing anything to Robin. We already have a pretty well known female Robin in Carrie and there's Steph.

We've got a Black one and a mixed Arabic/Chinese one.
* cough* a Romani one and ahem* cough *cough* a Hispanic one. 

According to social media we've got a gay one so Robin can't get anymore inclusive.

----------


## Rac7d*

Wait if Damian is the raph then is Jason the donatello, or at least the new less edgey Jason

----------


## dietrich

> Wait if Damian is the raph then is Jason the donatello, or at least the new less edgey Jason


No Tim is still the Donnie with the hacks, staff and inferior fight skills.

Jason with the quips and Jokes is the Mickey.

Though really he an outlaw maybe he is the Karai.

----------


## Aahz

> Jason with the quips and Jokes is the Mickey.


Only when King is writing him. :Mad:

----------


## adrikito

> According to social media we've got a gay one so Robin can't get anymore inclusive.


A gay one? Who?  :Confused: 

With Jason I would accept this decision... Despite in this moment I want him with Artemis..

----------


## CPSparkles

> A gay one? Who? 
> 
> With Jason I would accept this decision... Despite in this moment I want him with Artemis..


Everyone. Everyone's gay or Bi.
Congratulations.

----------


## DragonPiece

Wally and Beast Boy bash Damian in Deathstroke annual today, can't imagine that team lasting much longer.

----------


## Katana500

> Wally and Beast Boy bash Damian in Deathstroke annual today, can't imagine that team lasting much longer.


I dont think they should have made Damian lead the Teen Titans.  We are pretty much gaurateed a new team after the Justice League lost series.

----------


## adrikito

> Wally and Beast Boy bash Damian in Deathstroke annual today, can't imagine that team lasting much longer.


Yeah, he wanted Tannya in the TT..

----------


## ayanestar

> Wally and Beast Boy bash Damian in Deathstroke annual today, can't imagine that team lasting much longer.


I haven't read it yet but I really hope Damian will get a new team after the next event. He needs new characters, a new generation. All Robins (except Jason I guess) have their own generation of heroes and it's time for Damian to start his own. Also I still don't understand why Starfire is part of the TT. She is an adult.




> Everyone. Everyone's gay or Bi.
> Congratulations.


lmao welcome to the internet. literally everyone is gay until proven otherwise

----------


## dietrich

> Wally and Beast Boy bash Damian in Deathstroke annual today, can't imagine that team lasting much longer.


Writers should collaborate or writers dislike the rest of the team.

Priest wrote Wally being a Judas  and Slade encouring to use the tevchinques he picked up from Damia n.
Preist wrote Damian as a formidable brutal and pragmatic hero would saved everyone.
Williamson wrote Wally trying to be like damian.
Tomasi wrote BB as a dumb Judas who is willing to hunt and depower an innocent 10yr old.
Percy's BB well the less said about him the better but turn Judas and betray everyone.
Under Percy Damian fired Wally and came crawling back peace offering in hand after stupidly boasting that he would only come back if Damian apologised for firing him when he betrayed the team. TWICE.

See where I'm going? 
Not sure when this is set but BB just betrayed Wally and mow they are pally. 
Don't really care because all it does is make Damian look good and prove that despite being the youngest he is the true champion and outclasses these jokers. Folks tend to kick when their shortcomings are highlighted. 

I'm glad Damian got to be on this term because regardless of subjective opinions the objective facts remain that he is  consistency the MVP on this team.

Pretty sure hal and others bash Bats but that comes with the territory

----------


## dietrich

> I dont think they should have made Damian lead the Teen Titans.  We are pretty much gaurateed a new team after the Justice League lost series.


I hated the regression of his character but I love all the development he had. He got to showcase the type of hero he was
Having him train Jackson
Having him show his maturity and strength in the dace of victimisation and childish behaviour.
The one too step up and take the lead when chips are down
As petty and disgusting as BB was as cold as they rest were he still put their safety as paramount. I mean did you see when they were captured in metal. Do you know how difficult it is to keep a level head when your own are attacking you? Do you know what it takes to fight to save your oppressors. Do you know how difficult it is to rise above when someone is chipping away at you making digs constantly? 

Putting up with all of this because your father made you. Damian had significant growth thanks to this experience

This was an experience in victimisation, about performing under pressure, about not fitting in.  Damian is 13, he is socially awkward and he doesn't know how to work with others. given his background and the fact that he learnt how to lead in the league then I'm only surprised he didn't make them lay down every time there was a puddle.

I give Percy kudos because through i all Damian remained a decent person with a good heart who never rewarded ugliness with same. He stuck to his principles and was unshakeable and unfazed regardless of what was thrown at him.

----------


## dietrich

> Everyone. Everyone's gay or Bi.
> Congratulations.


Speaking of not sure what I just watched but this is so funny and confusing as hell. 
Damian's accent in this slays me.
I need more of this. Its from the artist who made the Malk video featuring Dick, Damian and Jason

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eissbr6zTU
'

----------


## Fergus

> this is from Priest's blog:
> 
> Attachment 61114
> 
> what did happen? I didn't know Damian fans could be that annoying.
> I know there are a few of Damian fans (and Talia/al Ghul fans who sprout nonsenses, I'm the most annoyed by them sometimes) who are quick to throw insults in tumblr (Damian tag in tumblr can be messy sometimes) at something they don't like, though as long as it is in the right place, it's not really that much of a problem, but doing it Priest's own blog (and while the issue is not even out yet) is not wise.


Fans really should just let the man work.
So it seems this story has been in works for over a while now and was supposed to coincide with The Batman movie

----------


## Fergus

> Speaking of not sure what I just watched but this is so funny and confusing as hell. 
> Damian's accent in this slays me.
> I need more of this. Its from the artist who made the Malk video featuring Dick, Damian and Jason
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eissbr6zTU
> '


I'm confused??? What is this? 
Damian with a Southern accent is surreal. Glad Dick bashed their heads together there.

----------


## Fergus

> Wally and Beast Boy bash Damian in Deathstroke annual today, can't imagine that team lasting much longer.


Why is KF joking around with Beast Boy after the Tomorrow arc? 
following the Emiko issue and the Flash book KF isn't looking to bright.

----------


## dietrich

> I'm confused??? What is this? 
> Damian with a Southern accent is surreal. Glad Dick bashed their heads together there.


That the only way to deal with those pesky persistent assistants  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Yonekunih

Honestly, regarding the current TT, the first arc that gathered them together was quite good and the team in Super Sons was nice, I had such a high hope. Now I can careless about this team, the only ones I find okay are Aqualad and Starfire. I hope Damian will have his own team from his own generation soon, maybe a team that all the members carry a legacy? I want Maya and Suren. And Goliath.




> I hated the regression of his character but I love all the development he had. He got to showcase the type of hero he was
> Having him train Jackson
> Having him show his maturity and strength in the dace of victimisation and childish behaviour.
> The one too step up and take the lead when chips are down
> As petty and disgusting as BB was as cold as they rest were he still put their safety as paramount. I mean did you see when they were captured in metal. Do you know how difficult it is to keep a level head when your own are attacking you? Do you know what it takes to fight to save your oppressors. Do you know how difficult it is to rise above when someone is chipping away at you making digs constantly? 
> 
> Putting up with all of this because your father made you. Damian had significant growth thanks to this experience
> 
> This was an experience in victimisation, about performing under pressure, about not fitting in.  Damian is 13, he is socially awkward and he doesn't know how to work with others. given his background and the fact that he learnt how to lead in the league then I'm only surprised he didn't make them lay down every time there was a puddle.
> ...


Thank you for putting my thoughts into words too. He's socially awkward but he's trying his best damnit.

----------


## Barbatos666

Percy did focus too much on Damian except in the wrong way, the first arc was solid and showed promise for the future. After that this book looked like it had not many ideas and to compensate for lack of interesting plots it decided to focus on drama generated by the team clashing with Damian. I dont think the objective was to focus on Damian but when its one vs everyone the one does become more prominent automatically.

Super Sons does utilize a similar formula as did B&R but those had one vs one dynamics equalizing the roles of both parties, they also switched up the formula for a plot centric approach from time to time particularly Batman and Robin.

----------


## The Dying Detective

Some people say Damian doesn't fit into the Batman mythos well or help Batman sell. Because of how his origin was retconned into Batman's past. He can almost everything Batman and the old Robins can do at age ten. So unlike Tim Drake and Dick Grayson he isn't an every kid who children can identify with and project themselves as people taking part in Batman's adventures with because as Batman's son he replaced the audience. But one thing I keep in mind though is that wouldn't anyone even kids rather be Batman as oppose to Robin? And because he's an arrogant snot yet even I find it appealing for reasons that escape me. Though the fact he can do almost everything leaves me confused. And when he appears Batman can't even sell above 100,000 units because the audience is split 50/50 with Damian. Not here to bash him I just feel curious as to how everyone feels. But if I were to at least make him work better so people can stop whining I'd focus more on Damian's combat skills and take away some his knowledge and skills chief of which is driving.

----------


## Barbatos666

Well I think its unlikely you'll find anyone here agreeing with you or having negative opinions since its an appreciation thread.

My 2 cents
For one his story was actually retconned out and then retconned in. Damian could have existed back in the 80's because of Son of the Demon. 
Relatability is always hard to define. I'm personally of the opinion that relatability comes from the circumstances surrounding a character not the character itself. No character can truly be relatable because if he's relatable to one group then he cant be relatable to another. 

The only comic that sells above or around 100000 units on a consistent basis is Batman. No other book reaches to those levels not even other Batman books. The presence or lack of one or two characters makes no difference. Morrison's Batman and Robin did sell in that range or close to it IIRC.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Well I think its unlikely you'll find anyone here agreeing with you or having negative opinions since its an appreciation thread.
> 
> My 2 cents
> For one his story was actually retconned out and then retconned in. Damian could have existed back in the 80's because of Son of the Demon. 
> Relatability is always hard to define. I'm personally of the opinion that relatability comes from the circumstances surrounding a character not the character itself. No character can truly be relatable because if he's relatable to one group then he cant be relatable to another. 
> 
> The only comic that sells above or around 100000 units on a consistent basis is Batman. No other book reaches to those levels not even other Batman books. The presence or lack of one or two characters makes no difference. Morrison's Batman and Robin did sell in that range or close to it IIRC.


Wasn't Son of the Demon an Elseworld though? For me relatability also varies I can relate to Damian because I am like him in several ways such as weak social skills and wanting to prove myself which Damian tends to show. But some do over identify with Tim though. I am not here asking people to agree with I just wanted to start a thoughtful discussion on the factors I listed. Well Batman is very popular.

----------


## Barbatos666

It was in continuity when it was published. Only removed later.

No problem from me here, its just that appreciation threads can be stingy. I learned myself just a few days ago.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> It was in continuity when it was published. Only removed later.
> 
> No problem from me here, its just that appreciation threads can be stingy. I learned myself just a few days ago.


Wow Son of the Demon's place in continuity is messed up. But like I said I just wanted to know what people think about the factors I listed in regards to Damian and whether they have foundation for fact in them. I picked these points up from a blogger Shawn James who gave his thoughts on why Damian is still hated.

----------


## Fergus

> Some people say Damian doesn't fit into the Batman mythos well or help Batman sell. Because of how his origin was retconned into Batman's past. He can almost everything Batman and the old Robins can do at age ten. So unlike Tim Drake and Dick Grayson he isn't an every kid who children can identify with and project themselves as people taking part in Batman's adventures with because as Batman's son he replaced the audience. But one thing I keep in mind though is that wouldn't anyone even kids rather be Batman as oppose to Robin? And because he's an arrogant snot yet even I find it appealing for reasons that escape me. Though the fact he can do almost everything leaves me confused. And when he appears Batman can't even sell above 100,000 units because the audience is split 50/50 with Damian. Not here to bash him I just feel curious as to how everyone feels. But if I were to at least make him work better so people can stop whining I'd focus more on Damian's combat skills and take away some his knowledge and skills chief of which is driving.


How many kids do you think read Batman books? Robin was an insert character back then but I doubt that's the case today.
Robin stopped being relatable a long time ago even the most relatable one isn't all that relatable.
I don't need to insert myself or relate to a character to enjoy them. 

Damian appeals to me because his story is interesting and engaging. He is a character that even back in the day when i wasn't a fan he still made me think, feel and Laugh. 
I find him entertaining. Probably the single most entertaining character DC has. His annoying habits are cute and lovable to me because I see through it. I see he vulnerable child desperate for love and affection
Maybe as a father with a headstrong child Tomasi's B&R has a special place in my heart. Scenes like Damian waking his dad up by opening his eyelids are right out of my life

His addition was a shot in the arm for the franchise. Shit got interesting again.
I don't know about Batman sales but Damian's sales matched T**'s RR  that's a supposed new hated character managing to go toe to toe with that generations Robin whose had decades to build a base.

I really don't understand why people now are complaining about the lack of Robin in Batman forgetting that that happened long before damian.
I wish we had more Bruce and Damian father son interaction because that is what really appeals to me.

People are  ever going to stop whining because as You yourself said *as batman's son he replaced the audience*  anyone who thinks like that isn't going to come around ever. People don't tend to have a spot for the things that make them irrelevant /obsolete.

They shouldn't take away anything or make him work better. He isn't Dick or T** if people din't like him the way how is they can go whistle because he works just fine for me. 
Damian works and is loved because he is different. If people desperately need to insert themselves they have Duke.

----------


## Fergus

> Wow Son of the Demon's place in continuity is messed up. But like I said I just wanted to know what people think about the factors I listed in regards to Damian and whether they have foundation for fact in them. I picked these points up from a blogger Shawn James who gave his thoughts on why Damian is still hated.


Do you have a link to this article and aside from Dick is there a robin who isn't hated. Even Batman is hated. I think with Damian a large part is envy because he is the biological son. I have seen a lot of content recently about DC pushing the blood angle and acting like adopted kids don't matter.
On here the complaint seems to be that Dick and Damian are the only one who get any love [which again boils down to envy and nothing to do with the characters themselves]
Fans of the OG 3 TT don't seem to like him because he overshadows them or everyone is written badly so Damian can look good

So while there are those who just don't feel the character a lot of the hate is driven by petty jealousy.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Do you have a link to this article and aside from Dick is there a robin who isn't hated. Even Batman is hated. I think with Damian a large part is envy because he is the biological son. I have seen a lot of content recently about DC pushing the blood angle and acting like adopted kids don't matter.
> On here the complaint seems to be that Dick and Damian are the only one who get any love [which again boils down to envy and nothing to do with the characters themselves]
> Fans of the OG 3 TT don't seem to like him because he overshadows them or everyone is written badly so Damian can look good
> 
> So while there are those who just don't feel the character a lot of the hate is driven by petty jealousy.


Well in regards to the original Teen Titans I just blame the bad writing above anything else. Well there's Jason Todd though when DC decided to use the voting thing to decide whether he lives or dies. And allegely an equal number of people voted that he lives and died though those who wanted him to live  mistakenly believed he was Dick. Batman still has quite the army of adopted kids under his wing though. And here's the blog link; http://shawnsjames.blogspot.my/2016/...much-hate.html.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> How many kids do you think read Batman books? Robin was an insert character back then but I doubt that's the case today.
> Robin stopped being relatable a long time ago even the most relatable one isn't all that relatable.
> I don't need to insert myself or relate to a character to enjoy them.
> 
> Damian appeals to m because his story is interesting and engaging. He is a character that even back in the day when i wasn't a fan he still made me think, feel and Laugh.
> 
> His addition was a shoot in the arm for the franchise. Shit got interesting again.
> I don't know about Batman sales but Damian's sales matched T**'s RR  that's a supposed new hated character managing to go toe to toe with that generations Robin whose had decades to build a base.
> 
> ...


That's just something I put in if anyone want to make Batman more marketable to kids. I actually think the same way about the Robin mantle and I feel like Damian should own it not because he's Batman's son but because once Tim Drake leaves they'll put in a new kid and rinse and repeat. According to Shawn James though Damian's success in sale never surpassed Tim Drake's original Robin solo title. And yes there is also that to consider because as much as I wanted to like Robin as kid, to see him as the main character if only because he wore the colour I liked best back then green I realised eventually that I felt no connection or interest to the every kid Robins except when they were older. Well Batman having a son was a novel concept and no one is going jump into something when it's common just like rare comic books. And true who is going to stop arguing over Damian thanks to his relationship to Batman. Well some writers do take away some things at times in the Batman in Bethlehem Damian knew he was not as great as Dick or Bruce so he booby trapped Gotham to make up for these shortcomings. Or even as Robin some writers take away some of his combat skills.

----------


## Barbatos666

> Well in regards to the original Teen Titans I just blame the bad writing above anything else. Well there's Jason Todd though when DC decided to use the voting thing to decide whether he lives or dies. And allegely an equal number of people voted that he lives and died though those who wanted him to live  mistakenly believed he was Dick. Batman still has quite the army of adopted kids under his wing though. And here's the blog link; http://shawnsjames.blogspot.my/2016/...much-hate.html.


His post is just an opinion piece, I dont see a single fact from him to support his position. Some of the statements he makes are outright absurd like him defining what he thinks people find relatable. That's just silly and pretty much 90% of his post revolves around speaking for what he thinks other people think or want when he's actually just expressing his own feelings Like the saying goes speak for yourself. I see you've posted there as well, his post is more than 1.5 years old now. I dont see any point in engaging him.

PS: No comic sells 250000 copies, if he thinks Damian is  powerful enough to slash sales by 125000 units then he's either just lost his mind or isn't an actual reader of any comics.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> His post is just an opinion piece, I dont see a single fact from him to support his position. Some of the statements he makes are outright absurd like him defining what he thinks people find relatable. That's just silly and pretty much 90% of his post revolves around speaking for what he thinks other people think or want when he's actually just expressing his own feelings Like the saying goes speak for yourself.


Well the man is a writer who runs his own novel imprint he might have a good idea of what people find relatable but never mind the fact that that what can makes a character relatable can vary a lot. The way I see given how Shawn James neglects Damian's character development I would say yeah he is speaking from his heart not his head. And while Damian has yet to surpass Tim Drake's original Robin series in sales I found his view that if the audience is split over Damian a cause for bad business a poorly thought out one considering how well Damian actually sells and is actually the third most popular Batman character. Yeah i did but like you it's pointless.

PS: Well they use to sell pretty well in the 80's and before the 90's took centre stage. I think the issues come down more to distribution and the reboots which can prevent a book from building momentum.

----------


## Barbatos666

> Well the man is a writer who runs his own novel imprint he might have a good idea of what people find relatable but never mind the fact that that what can makes a character relatable can vary a lot. The way I see given how Shawn James neglects Damian's character development I would say yeah he is speaking from his heart not his head. And while Damian has yet to surpass Tim Drake's original Robin series in sales I found his view that if the audience is split over Damian a cause for bad business a poorly thought out one considering how well Damian actually sells and is actually the third most popular Batman character. Yeah i did but like you it's pointless.
> 
> PS: Well they use to sell pretty well in the 80's and before the 90's took centre stage. I think the issues come down more to distribution and the reboots which can prevent a book from building momentum.


Hate to say this but he must be very poor at his job then. If he really is in the writing business then it would have been appreciated if he showed some facts instead of talking like an average mook. I have no issue with him talking from his heart but he makes big claims while refusing to support them with evidence. Most silly is him speaking for others. Even Damian haters I'm sure are not some homogenous group with the same mind.

Yeah but was then. Gis understading of the economics of the business is piss poor. Besides of the last 90 + issues of Batman Damian has showed up in only 13 or 14. Easy to verify and his debunk his ridiculous numbers. Its even easy to go back and dig up stats from the pre Morrison era as well.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Hate to say this but he must be very poor at his job then. If he really is in the writing business then it would have been appreciated if he showed some facts instead of talking like an average mook. I have no issue with him talking from his heart but he makes big claims while refusing to support them with evidence. Most silly is him speaking for others. Even Damian haters I'm sure are not some homogenous group with the same mind.
> 
> Yeah but was then. Gis understading of the economics of the business is piss poor. Besides of the last 90 + issues of Batman Damian has showed up in only 13 or 14. Easy to verify and his debunk his ridiculous numbers. Its even easy to go back and dig up stats from the pre Morrison era as well.


Considering how angry he often acts on his blog I would say he has some huge issues and he has been unemployed several times I don't think his SJS Direct imprint makes enough money if he has to find other jobs but that's the sacrifice you pay for being a self starter. Yeah the way he talks it's like he has done no research at all regarding Damian haters and lovers if he is going bring stuff like business statistics but no proof whatsoever. Well why people hate Damian can have a myriad of reasons why they do but ultimately it can be mindless if they fail to take int account Damian's development. Well Mr. James actually came up with this plan to fix DC Comics but give or take how he dares to use economics but never mind the research I would say DC would be in even worse shape than it is now under him. I think running his own imprint has made him a little big headed.

----------


## WhipWhirlwind

Tim is (more accurately, was, he has taken many hits over the years) my favorite character in all of comics, but I don't think him and Damian need to cannibalize each other. 

Tim is the everyman Robin, that hasn't changed, and as his readers grew up loving the balance between his superhero/family/school lives, I think we would still love to see more of that just grown up a bit and modernized for more of a early/mid 20s crowd. 

Damian is pure wish fulfillment, for people who loved the Robin in Teen Titans. Hypercompetent, didn't really have a real "social life", cocky streak, occasional humor/drama when he DOES have to encounter "real life", but basically mini batman.

----------


## Fergus

> That's just something I put in if anyone want to make Batman more marketable to kids. I actually think the same way about the Robin mantle and I feel like Damian should own it not because he's Batman's son but because once Tim Drake leaves they'll put in a new kid and rinse and repeat. According to Shawn James though Damian's success in sale never surpassed Tim Drake's original Robin solo title. And yes there is also that to consider because as much as I wanted to like Robin as kid, to see him as the main character if only because he wore the colour I liked best back then green I realised eventually that I felt no connection or interest to the every kid Robins except when they were older. Well Batman having a son was a novel concept and no one is going jump into something when it's common just like rare comic books. And true who is going to stop arguing over Damian thanks to his relationship to Batman. Well some writers do take away some things at times in the Batman in Bethlehem Damian knew he was not as great as Dick or Bruce so he booby trapped Gotham to make up for these shortcomings. Or even as Robin some writers take away some of his combat skills.


A child born of rape[albeit bad retcon] with a bad attitude who tried to killed the current Robin who himself is a self insert character that lots of fans identify with and who has just been adopted by Batman.

T** had fan sympathy and an established fan base Damian's solo matching RR in sales was more than impressive and that series was the ultimate fanfic wank for Drake Wayne fans.

I can't compare Tim original Robin sales to Damian because 
A Damian doesn't have one
b, Tim had no competition he was pretty much a monopoly with company attention and resources dedicated to him. That was a different time with a different climate. Damian has so much more to contend with and a crowed landscape which is why I compared his solo to RR solo going at the time.

His creator is the only one who takes away from his skills interestingly enough.
I don't much care how skilled he is right now [though he should be crazy skilled otherwise his background makes no sense] but I believe that he should surpass Bruce as an adult. Children [especially genetically perfected kids] should improve on what their parents achieved. the next generation should always do better that's how progress works imo so I was very glad that BB had him grow to be better than his father.

Thanks for the ink will check it out.
Damian will always have haters because he was designed to push buttons and for some fans he occupies a position their favourite should be in. Resentment that will only ever go away if he's killed off.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Tim is (more accurately, was, he has taken many hits over the years) my favorite character in all of comics, but I don't think him and Damian need to cannibalize each other. 
> 
> Tim is the everyman Robin, that hasn't changed, and as his readers grew up loving the balance between his superhero/family/school lives, I think we would still love to see more of that just grown up a bit and modernized for more of a early/mid 20s crowd. 
> 
> Damian is pure wish fulfillment, for people who loved the Robin in Teen Titans. Hypercompetent, didn't really have a real "social life", cocky streak, occasional humor/drama when he DOES have to encounter "real life", but basically mini batman.


I think that why in Mr. James's eyes Tim and Dick are the only ones fitted for the role of Robin because A Lonely of Dying establishes Batman needing Robin to balance his darkness though I question the logical fallacies behind it when Batman is a man and has Alfred to help him. And that Tim and Dick unlike Jason were suitable for the role of Robin because they were mentally stable unlike him. But Damian just makes it a whole lot easier to put someone in the suit and being Batman's son which in it's own way allows him to own it just eliminate some of the logical fallacies behind A Lonely Place of Dying.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> A child born of rape[albeit bad retcon] with a bad attitude who tried to killed the current Robin who himself is a self insert character that lots of fans identify with and who has just been adopted by Batman.
> 
> T** had fan sympathy and an established fan base Damian's solo matching RR in sales was more than impressive and that series was the ultimate fanfic wank for Drake Wayne fans.
> 
> I can't compare Tim original Robin sales to Damian because 
> A Damian doesn't have one
> b, Tim had no competition he was pretty much a monopoly with company attention and resources dedicated to him. That was a different time with a different climate. Damian has so much more to contend with and a crowed landscape which is why I compared his solo to RR solo going at the time.
> 
> His creator is the only one who takes away from his skills interestingly enough.
> ...


Grant Morrison should have read Son of the Demon before he took on that project instead of relying on memory. Well it's true but that blogger I told you about says Damian should not and will never surpass Tim in sales, merchandising, and appearances in other forms of media. Damian did have a solo series Robin: Son of Batman. But yeah I agree that Damian should be crazy skilled given his background but they might want to dial it back a little but that's just me and you know what I agree that the next generation should surpass the previous one. Your welcome and true.

----------


## Barbatos666

Damian is a very different character from Tim. In terms of solo publication history its true, Damian wont surpass Tim.
Appearences in mainstream media however has Damian winning.
Merchandise I have no idea.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Damian is a very different character from Tim. In terms of solo publication history its true, Damian wont surpass Tim.
> Appearences in mainstream media however has Damian winning.
> Merchandise I have no idea.


Well that just Prime isn't it but on the other hand Mr. James has become so disillusioned with Marvel and DC he's probably incredibly out of the loop regarding the actual comics themselves but he claims to have read the recent sales numbers and the news. And I can't disagree that Damian might surpass Tim considering how even though he's  Gary Stu he actually has more depth than his fellow Gary Stus who ar emain ciphers for people to live out their fantasies through fiction.

----------


## adrikito

Apparently Bendis will take Both Superman books... Maybe is a chance for RSOB return..

If Gleason can´t return with RSOB, I desire him a Good Luck...

*Nothing to say about the previous posts..* I prefer to focus in other things..

----------


## ayanestar

Gleason could join Tomasi on Super Sons. Both writers know how to write the kids and with both on them on the team the book can only get better.

----------


## adrikito

> Gleason could join Tomasi on Super Sons. Both writers know how to write the kids and with both on them on the team the book can only get better.


If I understood one Gleason tweet correctly, RSOB was one serie with limited chapters(put 25 chapters for example) but rebirth interrupted this... And he mentioned that he wanted end with his work if that is possible..
*
I only want to see the definitive ending of this serie... And for see Maya again, Gleason mentioned her mother, I want to see more of Maya origins if this is possible.*

Thanks RSOB, Damian and Maya for my 4400th post.

Supersons will continue FOR YEARS..

----------


## dietrich

> Tim is (more accurately, was, he has taken many hits over the years) my favorite character in all of comics, but I don't think him and Damian need to cannibalize each other. 
> 
> Tim is the everyman Robin, that hasn't changed, and as his readers grew up loving the balance between his superhero/family/school lives, I think we would still love to see more of that just grown up a bit and modernized for more of a early/mid 20s crowd. 
> 
> Damian is pure wish fulfillment, for people who loved the Robin in Teen Titans. Hypercompetent, didn't really have a real "social life", cocky streak, occasional humor/drama when he DOES have to encounter "real life", but basically mini batman.


Advise that you put IMO because that's just what is is your opinion that Damian is wish fulfilment.
Damian to me is about strength, it's about struggle.
Damian I feel sorry for. Of all the Robins he had it the worst. To most he is privileged but is he really? Do you know how fucked up you have to be not know how to love? To believe you have to kill to win the love of a parent.

Damian suffered unimaginable horror innocence lost pretty much as soon s he vacated the womb.
I like his strength, his humour and his struggle.
I find it amusing that on one hand he is a mini more honest Bruce but he is also more emotionally sensitive than Bruce.
 I find it endearing that as hyper competent as he is he doesn't know how to live and is such a fish out of water when it comes to doing basic stuff.
I find it fascinating just how much Talia corrupted this child. I mean in B&R even surround by the wealth of Way e  a or he was living like a spartan.
Kid barely sleeps no wonder he's so short.

----------


## dietrich

> Gleason could join Tomasi on Super Sons. Both writers know how to write the kids and with both on them on the team the book can only get better.


As  much as i love Supersons I will take RSOB over it anyday. Superson's Damian is too kiddy for me.

----------


## dietrich

> Well that just Prime isn't it but on the other hand Mr. James has become so disillusioned with Marvel and DC he's probably incredibly out of the loop regarding the actual comics themselves but he claims to have read the recent sales numbers and the news. And I can't disagree that Damian might surpass Tim considering how even though he's  Gary Stu he actually has more depth than his fellow Gary Stus who ar emain ciphers for people to live out their fantasies through fiction.


Exactly how is Damian a gary Stu? and what do you believe Gary Stu means because I don't think you know what that means.

----------


## dietrich

> I think that why in Mr. James's eyes Tim and Dick are the only ones fitted for the role of Robin because A Lonely of Dying establishes Batman needing Robin to balance his darkness though I question the logical fallacies behind it when Batman is a man and has Alfred to help him. And that Tim and Dick unlike Jason were suitable for the role of Robin because they were mentally stable unlike him. But Damian just makes it a whole lot easier to put someone in the suit and being Batman's son which in it's own way allows him to own it just eliminate some of the logical fallacies behind A Lonely Place of Dying.


Batman doesn't need a Robin to balance out his darkness that was just a tag to introduce Tim lets not get stupid here. It's about time that unhealthy and frankly dubious rubbish was buried.

----------


## dietrich

Damian's Symphony Macabre by Lobsterhiearchy

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

Damian in No Justice from Manapul 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BeqbQkXhTMg/

----------


## ayanestar

> Batman doesn't need a Robin to balance out his darkness that was just a tag to introduce Tim lets not get stupid here. It's about time that unhealthy and frankly dubious rubbish was buried.


Robin was created to appeal to younger readers and to lighten the tone of the Batman stories. The whole "balance out his darkness" is simply a Tim and Dick thing. It never played a role for any of the other Robins. Anyway does anyone else thinks it's funny how King wants Bruce to get married, when he is already failing as a father? lol seriously I wonder if we will ever see Batman and Robin again. The comic did well why not bring it back (and keep Tynion away from it).




> As  much as i love Supersons I will take RSOB over it anyday. Superson's Damian is too kiddy for me.


Well I personally love Damian in Super Sons. His relationship with Jon is adorable lmao I have a soft spot for both of them. I also don't mind the rather "kiddy" side of him. However I wouldn't mind to see a return of Nobody and Goliath. Also I think it would be interesting to see a Elseworlds story with Damian and Jon as Batman and Superman. These two already have the potential to become one of comic book histories greatest bromances. Anyway don't get me wrong I think Damian should get a solo at some point. He is pretty popular especially the digital sales of Super Sons look great and his Robin run did quite well but only if he gets a good creative team. I don't want someone like like Tynion to ruin it for all of us. I only trust a few writers with Damian.

----------


## WhipWhirlwind

> Advise that you put IMO because that's just what is is your opinion that Damian is wish fulfilment.
> Damian to me is about strength, it's about struggle.
> Damian I feel sorry for. Of all the Robins he had it the worst. To most he is privileged but is he really? Do you know how fucked up you have to be not know how to love? To believe you have to kill to win the love of a parent.
> 
> Damian suffered unimaginable horror innocence lost pretty much as soon s he vacated the womb.
> I like his strength, his humour and his struggle.
> I find it amusing that on one hand he is a mini more honest Bruce but he is also more emotionally sensitive than Bruce.
>  I find it endearing that as hyper competent as he is he doesn't know how to live and is such a fish out of water when it comes to doing basic stuff.
> I find it fascinating just how much Talia corrupted this child. I mean in B&R even surround by the wealth of Way e  a or he was living like a spartan.
> Kid barely sleeps no wonder he's so short.


Its my post, of course its my opinion. 

My point is Damian is wish fulfillment is because while yes he has his hangups, he's over them for the most part (he's not an angsty character currently, although he was in SOB), he's an emancipated pre teen who is super smart and super good at fighting, he has no responsibilities beyond the awesomeness that is being a superhero. Also, he's stupid rich and his dad is Batman. 

By comparison, Tim (in his prime) had real life responsibilities like school, regular friends, regular parents, etc.

Saying a character is wish fulfillment isn't a negative, and it doesn't mean they are lesser than more realistic characters.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Exactly how is Damian a gary Stu? and what do you believe Gary Stu means because I don't think you know what that means.


Gary Stus and Mary Sues are hard to define at times but for the most part they are just wish fulfillment gone wrong where the writer will make the character some reflection of what they want like Wesley Crusher or Bella Swan but I'm not stupid Damian is nothing like Bella Swan or Crusher he has personality and life of his own.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Batman doesn't need a Robin to balance out his darkness that was just a tag to introduce Tim lets not get stupid here. It's about time that unhealthy and frankly dubious rubbish was buried.


Meh I never quite believed in it either because even when Jason Todd tried to stop Batman from going overboard he wouldn't listen so that idea is in Tetsu's word, Nonsense!

----------


## dietrich

> Gary Stus and Mary Sues are hard to define at times but for the most part they are just wish fulfillment gone wrong where the writer will make the character some reflection of what they want like Wesley Crusher or Bella Swan but I'm not stupid Damian is nothing like Bella Swan or Crusher he has personality and life of his own.


Well that;s wrong. A mary sue or Gary sue is a character who excels at everything *without explanation or reason.* Damian's backstory just like Batman's logically explains why he isn't like other boys.

Bella is a wish fulfilment character not a Mary sue those are two different character types.

----------


## Barbatos666

I dont think being excellent at things or wish fullfilment makes one a Gary Stu. Its a pretty hard term to define tbh and is usually thrown around when someone hates a character and is unwilling to justify it with proper reasons.

More importantly I dont think it really needs to be a negative thing. Imo Superman, Batman, Black Panther, Captain America etc are all Sues. I'd even argue that not writing them as Sues is actually doing them a disservice.

----------


## dietrich

> Its my post, of course its my opinion. 
> 
> My point is Damian is wish fulfillment is because while yes he has his hangups, he's over them for the most part (he's not an angsty character currently, although he was in SOB), he's an emancipated pre teen who is super smart and super good at fighting, he has no responsibilities beyond the awesomeness that is being a superhero. Also, he's stupid rich and his dad is Batman. 
> 
> By comparison, Tim (in his prime) had real life responsibilities like school, regular friends, regular parents, etc.
> 
> Saying a character is wish fulfillment isn't a negative, and it doesn't mean they are lesser than more realistic characters.


Angsty character don't have to angst all the time. Batman has mental issues we don't need to have that popping up in all issue. It's there bubbling in the background

he might be wish fulfilment to you but he's tragic to me. He got dealt a bad hand, he doesn't have a good life. I don't see how he could be wish fulfilment for anyone.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Well that;s wrong. A mary sue or Gary sue is a character who excels at everything *without explanation or reason.* Damian's backstory just like Batman's logically explains why he isn't like other boys.
> 
> Bella is a wish fulfilment character not a Mary sue those are two different character types.


Well Damian's background is logical but only to a point where he can drive even though he can't even see the road. I mean Bella Swan sells even though she really has no substance as a character but Damian sells and he has far more substance than Bella will ever have. Generally all characters are built on wish fulfillment even Superman but it's a matter of distance when the character is painted as infallible then anyone would have a problem.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Angsty character don't have to angst all the time. Batman has mental issues we don't need to have that popping up in all issue. It;s there bubbling in the background
> 
> he might be wish fulfilment to you but he's tragic to me. He got dealt a bad hand, he doesn't have a good life. I don't see how he could be wish fulfilment for anyone.


Well everyone dreams they could do all that Damian does so that's something to consider.

----------


## dietrich

> Robin was created to appeal to younger readers and to lighten the tone of the Batman stories. The whole "balance out his darkness" is simply a Tim and Dick thing. It never played a role for any of the other Robins. Anyway does anyone else thinks it's funny how King wants Bruce to get married, when he is already failing as a father? lol seriously I wonder if we will ever see Batman and Robin again. The comic did well why not bring it back (and keep Tynion away from it).
> 
> 
> Well I personally love Damian in Super Sons. His relationship with Jon is adorable lmao I have a soft spot for both of them. I also don't mind the rather "kiddy" side of him. However I wouldn't mind to see a return of Nobody and Goliath. Also I think it would be interesting to see a Elseworlds story with Damian and Jon as Batman and Superman. These two already have the potential to become one of comic book histories greatest bromances. Anyway don't get me wrong I think Damian should get a solo at some point. He is pretty popular especially the digital sales of Super Sons look great and his Robin run did quite well but only if he gets a good creative team. I don't want somelike like Tynion to ruin it for all of us. I only trust few writers with Damian.


I actually think that most writers do well with Damian. SuperSons s fun and it has done wonders for softening Damian's image but I just miss that tittle. I wanted to find out about mrs Nobody and see the adventure with Suren.

It feels like I'm halfway through a novel and someone's ripped the rest of the pages off.

The Batman books are in a bad shape currently.
Bruce is an awful father and an awful boyfriend I mean that proposal! I'm curious why everyone seems to be ignoring what King is doing. It just all feels disjointed.

I still waiting for Bruce to try and be happy. I expected him to be getting actual help. I expected him to actively try to heed his fathers words make an effort but apparently the world's greatest detective believes that marring your girlfriend is all it takes to be happy.

I feel King wasted what Williamsom set up.

----------


## dietrich

> Well everyone dreams they could do all that Damian does so that's something to consider.


I guess if you want to cherry pick though won't most of those get you arrested? I won't mind being able to build a flying car  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Damian's attitude and story is what drew me to him not his abilities.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I guess if you want to cherry pick though won't most of those get you arrested? I won't mind being able to build a flying car 
> Damian's attitude and story is what drew me to him not his abilities.


Okay that's a fair point and yes Damian's story drew me to him as well and I actually as I've said many times can identify with and sympathies with him. If people can't see that then they are just looking at him with black lenses.

----------


## dietrich

> Okay that's a fair point and yes Damian's story drew me to him as well and I actually as I've said many times can identify with and sympathies with him. If people can't see that then they are just looking at him with black lenses.


I think that a lot do judge him unfairly which is understandable.
His introduction wasn't meant to endear him to readers. In his debut he tried to kill a fan favourite Robin
He has a bad attitude
He ousted the current guy who's still to this day trying to find a place.
I understand why some people can't get over their hate and why some hate him. He was introduced as a character we were supposed to hate.

But that doesn't mean he doesn't work within the bat mythos. It just means he's not loved by everyone and honestly all characters have their fair share of haters and that's expected.
Damian works just fine.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I think that a lot do judge him unfairly which is understandable.
> His introduction wasn't meant to endear him to readers. In his debut he tried to kill a fan favourite Robin
> He has a bad attitude
> He ousted the current guy who's still to this day trying to find a place.
> I understand why some people can't get over their hate and why some hate him. He was introduced as a character we were supposed to hate.
> 
> But that doesn't mean he doesn't work within the bat mythos. It just means he's not loved by everyone and honestly all characters have their fair share of haters and that's expected.
> Damian works just fine.


Yeah his poor introduction didn't help matters but at least Damian's character growth actually helped make him endearing to readers still people just need to move past that at some point though. Well Tim currently has some place as the guy trying to mobilise and make Batman's war on crime more efficient at least that give him something to do.

----------


## dietrich

By mochi-dayo

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah his poor introduction didn't help matters but at least Damian's character growth actually helped make him endearing to readers still people just need to move past that at some point though. Well Tim currently has some place as the guy trying to mobilise and make Batman's war on crime more efficient at least that give him something to do.


Not been reading Tec is that what he's doing? Well hopefully that will placate the trolls.
I don't mind people hating on Damian but I dislike it when they refuse to acknowledge his growth. I hate that some still call him a killer.

----------


## dietrich

The ahem.... Wisdom team.
I hope they mean smart team

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Not been reading Tec is that what he's doing? Well hopefully that will placate the trolls.
> I don't mind people hating on Damian but I dislike it when they refuse to acknowledge his growth. I hate that some still call him a killer.


Tim Drake has been organising Gotham's vigilantes into the Gotham Knights which consist of Kate Kane, Cassandra Cain, Azrael, Luke Fox, and formerly Stephanie Brown. Actually I think that why that blogger I know Shawn James hates Damian he replaced Tim and he's one of those who refuses to acknowledge Damian development and just call him a cipher for the writer's fantasies.. Well hatred is a very uncontrollable thing when it consumes you it's never pretty.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> The ahem.... Wisdom team.
> I hope they mean smart team


It's a certainly better name than the Pokemon naming thing they have going over on X-Men.

----------


## fanfan13

About the argument "Damian doesn't fit in the Bat-mythos", though what is the exact criteria to fit in honestly? Easy to relate? Average skill? Not related to Batman by blood? A character that should be able to make Batman titles sell more?  

I'm interested to check the link of the blog but going by some comments here (even from the OP), it doesn't feel like a good argument about Damian.

Damian isn't in anyway relatable to me, perhaps the only thing I can relate to Damian is we are both much shorter than average lmao, but his story and character work are greatly appealing to me that being able to relate to doesn't matter. The most important thing to me is feel, and I feel the most for Damian thanks to every writers who have and continue to develop him and are able make this character filled with layers and layers. Most Damian fans I know can see those layers and feel so much for him. 

I don't care about his skills as it's never consistent to be honest, in one title he can easily be beaten by a single throw and needs to be saved by someone else and in another he's a intelligent badass who makes effective moves that save the day, it depends on the writers. Even I think that Morrison's Damian was not that great in combat, after that though, it's not really certain but mostly he's skillful enough, but not to the point that he's perfect.

Why is Damian hated so much? My answer on this based from what I see:
1. Genuine hate for those who hate him for who he is.
2. Hate for the negative effect Damian inflicts for the other characters who are their own favorites (both on and off panel).
3. Bad plot.
4. Mix of the three points above.

----------


## fanfan13

> Damian in No Justice from Manapul 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BeqbQkXhTMg/




What is happening to Damian? That panel looks awkward lol




> He is pretty popular especially the digital sales of Super Sons look great and his Robin run did quite well but only if he gets a good creative team. I don't want somelike like Tynion to ruin it for all of us. I only trust few writers with Damian.


Wow, I didn't know Super Sons is doing great in digital sales and now I am proud I am a part of the number.
And I think Tynion is doing okay with Damian in Batman/TMNT II.

Anyway I love all of them (Super Sons, B&R, RSOB) for different reasons and I can't pick which one I like the most out of them.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> About the argument "Damian doesn't fit in the Bat-mythos", though what is the exact criteria to fit in honestly? Easy to relate? Average skill? Not related to Batman by blood? A character that should be able to make Batman titles sell more?  
> 
> I'm interested to check the link of the blog but going by some comments here (even from the OP), it doesn't feel like a good argument about Damian.
> 
> Damian isn't in anyway relatable to me, perhaps the only thing I can relate to Damian is we are both much shorter than average lmao, but his story and character work are greatly appealing to me that being able to relate to doesn't matter. The most important thing to me is feel, and I feel the most for Damian thanks to every writers who have and continue to develop him and are able make this character filled with layers and layers. Most Damian fans I know can see those layers and feel so much for him. 
> 
> I don't care about his skills as it's never consistent to be honest, in one title he can easily be beaten by a single throw and needs to be saved by someone else and in another he's a intelligent badass who makes effective moves that save the day, it depends on the writers. Even I think that Morrison's Damian was not that great in combat, after that though, it's not really certain but mostly he's skillful enough, but not to the point that he's perfect.
> 
> Why is Damian hated so much? My answer on this based from what I see:
> ...


I encourage you take a look at the link I posted so that you form your own judgements about Mr. James's assessment of Damian but it's mostly just some angry man's issues over the lost of Tim Drake's place. I think even Dick and Tim aren't all that relatable to some but their stories are great for the most part. I think inconsistency when it comes to skills plagues every Batfamily member. And Damian kind of fulfills the criteria you wrote because some people can relate to him because of his bad home life and weak social skills. If blood relations hinder relatability then the Lion King doesn't sell. If average skills helped the Batman mythos then he should not even be rich or super intelligent.

----------


## fanfan13

> but it's mostly just some angry man's issues over the lost of Tim Drake's place.


Oh my, that explains some things.
However I'm still going to check it out thanks for your encouragement.

----------


## fanfan13

I don't read that Deathstroke Annual, is it bad?

Talking about Priest though, I really feel bad for the mess he got on his blog about the Deathstroke vs Batman announcement. Priest said "...as some are doing for my upcoming Deathstroke vs. Batman, a book that's not even out yet and I am apparently being blamed for ruining Damian Wayne and Talia al Ghul."

Although I don't know what Talia fans have in this, but I hope he doesn't think all Damian fans are like that and I hope he doesn't think bad about Damian as a result as well, because you know sometimes you can dislike/hate a character just because their extremist fans have been really annoying to you.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Oh my, that explains some things.
> However I'm still going to check it out thanks for your encouragement.


Well pretty much yeah though he tries to frame it like he's doing some professional assessment. And you're welcome.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I don't read that Deathstroke Annual, is it bad?
> 
> Talking about Priest though, I really feel bad for the mess he got on his blog about the Deathstroke vs Batman announcement. Priest said "...as some are doing for my upcoming Deathstroke vs. Batman, a book that's not even out yet and I am apparently being blamed for ruining Damian Wayne and Talia al Ghul."
> 
> Although I don't know what Talia fans have in this, but I hope he doesn't think all Damian fans are like that and I hope he doesn't think bad about Damian as a result as well, because you know sometimes you can dislike/hate a character just because their extremist fans have been really annoying to you.


The annual has nothing to do with Damian it just has more to do with Kid Flash making a mistake that anyone would make if only Tanya Spears left a note behind instead of telling no one what she was up to. Fans need to chill.

----------


## fanfan13

> Well pretty much yeah though he tries to frame it like he's doing some professional assessment. And you're welcome.


Well, done reading that. And sorry if you respect the writer but what he wrote made me laugh hahaha.
You're right it's basically a post of an angry man. His argument particularly about  a character who is 50/50 should be rid of doesn't make sense.
I very much doubt that Damian is hated because he takes reader's own place as robin just because he's bio. He's hated because he took Tim's place and because he's bio. 
And saying Damian is a Gary Stu who knows everything and can do anything means that he doesn't know anything about Damian in the first place.

I think we should move on from this article. It's not a good argument about Damian. I've seen some haters who can make better argument and reasoning than him.

----------


## dietrich

> What is happening to Damian? That panel looks awkward lol


Looks like he's colliding with a mighty chest  :Smile:

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Well, done reading that. And sorry if you respect the writer but what he wrote made me laugh hahaha.
> You're right it's basically a post of an angry man. His argument particularly about  a character who is 50/50 should be rid of doesn't make sense.
> I very much doubt that Damian is hated because he takes reader's own place as robin just because he's bio. He's hated because he took Tim's place and because he's bio. 
> And saying Damian is a Gary Stu who knows everything and can do anything means that he doesn't know anything about Damian in the first place.
> 
> I think we should move on from this article. It's not a good argument about Damian. I've seen some haters who can make better argument and reasoning than him.


No worries i do value his opinions but I do not hate him but I consider him a very dangerous individual to deal with especially with how many issues he has locked up inside him. His 50/50 argument makes me wonder what is wrong with him because he dreams of running and working at DC Comics but for him to use business perspective on a character he makes no objective assessment of is indicative he might not have what it takes to run or work in it even though he posted this plan of his. He even wrote this hypothetical Nightwing run of his but he won't include Damian in it even though he knows of the significance of Dick to Damian. If biological ties alienates readers then stuff then what of Barry Allen's children and Wally West I's children then? No it's not a very good argument regarding Damian so feel free to move on. Well Damian only fulfills one requirement of Gary Stu is that they are improbably skilled but what ties them together at least from what I have found from observing characters like Kirito and Bella Swan is that they lack dept something Damian has plenty in abundance.

----------


## dietrich

> I don't read that Deathstroke Annual, is it bad?
> 
> Talking about Priest though, I really feel bad for the mess he got on his blog about the Deathstroke vs Batman announcement. Priest said "...as some are doing for my upcoming Deathstroke vs. Batman, a book that's not even out yet and I am apparently being blamed for ruining Damian Wayne and Talia al Ghul."
> 
> Although I don't know what Talia fans have in this, but I hope he doesn't think all Damian fans are like that and I hope he doesn't think bad about Damian as a result as well, because you know sometimes you can dislike/hate a character just because their extremist fans have been really annoying to you.


Well the implication here is that Talia slept with Slade. Talia unlike some DC femme fatale doesn't put out carelessly. Bruce is the only one she has  eyes on. To me she always seemed like a woman who doesn't care for sex.
Writers have ignored the rubbish with Jason or the thing with Bane o add Slade to the mix smh.

I wonder what the Batman Deathstroke movie was to be about if this story was meant to coincide with it.
That's my fear. A character needs writers on side and these idiotic Damian fans are so dense they don't see it.

I've yet to pick up my copy of the annual but I'm glad Priest isn't walking on eggshells around Damian and is still willing to rib him obnoxious fans be damned

----------


## Barbatos666

> Well the implication here is that Talia slept with Slade. Talia unlike some DC femme fatale doesn't put out carelessly. Bruce is the only one she has  eyes on. To me she always seemed like a woman who doesn't care for sex.
> Writers have ignored the rubbish with Jason or the thing with Bane o add Slade to the mix smh.
> 
> I wonder what the Batman Deathstroke movie was to be about if this story was meant to coincide with it.
> That's my fear. A character needs writers on side and these idiotic Damian fans are so dense they don't see it.
> 
> I've yet to pick up my copy of the annual but I'm glad Priest isn't walking on eggshells around Damian and is still willing to rib him obnoxious fans be damned


The Batfleck film was inspired by David Fincher's "The game". Slade would've sorta been to Bruce what Kraven the Hunter is to Spider-Man.

As for Talia's love life eh. The fling with Bane was part of a specific story with a beginning, middle and end. It served a purpose to show Bane a viable alternate to Batman in the eyes of the Al Ghuls. It ended badly and they hated each other. They never interacted after Legacy, the crossover with TMNT subtly alludes to that storyline.
Her affair with Jason was just wtf and then left dangling. Despite later encounters between both it was like you said completely ignored. 
I suspect the fling with Deathstroke will be similar to the one with Bane.

----------


## adrikito

I never expected see that you are talking of this Damian Hater yet... No, I prefer not see this blog, with the comments is enough.

Fortunatelly you put images too..




> By mochi-dayo


HAHAHAHAHA...

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I never expected see that you are talking of this Damian Hater yet... No, I prefer not see this blog, with the comments is enough.
> 
> Fortunatelly you put images too..
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA...


It's cool this man very unstable and dangerous himself anyway and his arguments are framed like a well thought out assessment just to hide how ignorant he really is he even wanted to write a Nightwing run without Damian only Tim. And image is hilarious.

----------


## adrikito

> It's cool this man very unstable and dangerous himself anyway and his arguments are framed like a well thought out assessment just to hide how ignorant he really is he even wanted to write a Nightwing run without Damian only Tim. And image is hilarious.


I hate characters like everyone but... Is stupid talk about your hated character in a blog talking about how you hate this character existence... If you hate him, I am sure that you don´t know everything about him... You will only know the worst of the character.. Not more..

With bad writing you can ruin even the best character of the comics.. One example is that I never expected see Tynion ruining Stephanie Brown(spoiler) but after Tim "Death" many people is angry with her... And after tim return the things are worst.. Tim and Kate are the next characters that will be ruined.. Fortunatelly, I am out of detective until better times..


TALKING ABOUT HATE.. I don´t like Superman son, less after Supersons begin(I am almost his hater), Damian presence in that comic is the reason... For certain reason I can´t say his name(I say SM son or Superboy).. But because I don´t like him I will not lose the time making something like him..

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I hate characters like everyone but... Is stupid talk about your hated character in a blog talking about how you hate this character existence... If you hate him, I am sure that you don´t know everything about him... You will only know the worst of the character.. Not more..
> 
> With bad writing you can ruin even the best character of the comics.. One example is that I never expected see Tynion ruining Stephanie Brown(spoiler) but after Tim "Death" many people is angry with her... And after tim return the things are worst.. Tim and Kate are the next characters that will be ruined.. Fortunatelly, I am out of detective until better times..


People are strange ducks when it comes to hatred. But what is up with Stephanie Brown over at Detective Comics does Mr. Tynion hate her or is he just overstretching her redemption? I could sympathies with how she felt about losing Tim but this getting old very old.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> TALKING ABOUT HATE.. I don´t like Superman son, less after Supersons begin(I am almost his hater), Damian presence in that comic is the reason... For certain reason I can´t say his name(I say SM son or Superboy).. But because I don´t like him I will not lose the time making something like him..


I am not going to hold it against you I like both actually.

----------


## adrikito

> I am not going to hold it against you I like both actually.


We all have problems with some characters.. My opinion is Robin in Gotham(I miss him here), Superboy in Metropolis.. 

Despite this I am fan of Superman and Lois.. You can think the same or similar problem that some people with Batman with a son.. No..


The initial problem with Superboy is... I can´t appreciate one character that reminds me myself as a kid, I had a bad childhood for live in a small town.. 

I think that for this, I liked more NAMEK GOHAN THAN CELL SAGA GOHAN(I saw people here comparing him with Gohan).... EVEN FUTURE GOHAN(androids level, not more strong) WAS BETTER CHARACTER THAN THE CURRENT GOHAN..

And because I see interestings another kind of characters.. 

Ridicule my favorite character Damian only made this worse(I only accept this with characters that I like), you are a kid but with a SUPERIOR FORCE, your hits are more painful... Supersons making Damian old(ridicule, my last issue) and that school idea that I heard, more stupid child things(used in one adolescent, Damian).. Gotham Academy was the real deal for the current Damian in one school.. and Supersons will be better as SUPERSON, I am not against of SM son with his OWN COMIC.. and Damian returning with RSOB.

----------


## WhipWhirlwind

> I think that a lot do judge him unfairly which is understandable.
> His introduction wasn't meant to endear him to readers. In his debut he tried to kill a fan favourite Robin
> He has a bad attitude
> He ousted the current guy who's still to this day trying to find a place.
> I understand why some people can't get over their hate and why some hate him. He was introduced as a character we were supposed to hate.
> 
> But that doesn't mean he doesn't work within the bat mythos. It just means he's not loved by everyone and honestly all characters have their fair share of haters and that's expected.
> Damian works just fine.


Even as someone who prefers Tim and grew up with him, Damian's intro (and development from said intro) is why I like him. 

Definitely a feature, not a bug.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> We all have problems with some characters.. My opinion is Robin in Gotham, Superboy in Metropolis.. 
> 
> Despite this I am fans of Superman and Lois..


Like I said I am not going to hold it against you if you do not like Jon I like him he's cute and bubbly very well adjusted and breath of fresh air which is a nice contrast to Damian's arrogance and straitlaced behaviour which I also like.

----------


## adrikito

> Like I said I am not going to hold it against you if you do not like Jon I like him he's cute and bubbly very well adjusted and breath of fresh air which is a nice contrast to Damian's arrogance and straitlaced behaviour which I also like.


They are like the YING AND YANG..

----------


## The Dying Detective

> They are like the YING AND YANG..


And that's the selling point of Super Sons that they ca work together but they have to learn to tolerate understand each other.

----------


## adrikito

> What is happening to Damian? That panel looks awkward lol.


HAHAHA... Maybe is flash using his speed surprising him..

----------


## wafle

> Well Damian's background is logical but only to a point where he can drive even though he can't even see the road. I mean Bella Swan sells even though she really has no substance as a character but Damian sells and he has far more substance than Bella will ever have. Generally all characters are built on wish fulfillment even Superman but it's a matter of distance when the character is painted as infallible then anyone would have a problem.


Damian is far from infallible, he has tons of flaws, especially socially and emotionally, the guy is a mess, a bundle of Guilt, or at least that's the way i see it. If Bruce is fueled by  the pain of his loss, Damian is fueled by the pain of his guilt, that's why i enjoyed R:SoB so much, it gave me that theory and show me just how much he suffers because of it.
I would argue every Robin is a Mary Stu wish fulfillment to a degree or another, i mean you might argue Tim would be destroyed by Damian in a fight, but Damian is so stupid emotionally that he gets hot headed and has lost  against Tim because of it. Heck Tim hacking and detectivie skills are nothing if not equal mary sue traits than Damian assasin skills, perhaps even more as there is no explanation as to how he got them, and it just seem to be natural.

----------


## adrikito

> Damian is far from infallible, he has tons of flaws, especially socially and emotionally, the guy is a mess, a bundle of Guilt, or at least that's the way i see it. If Bruce is fueled by  the pain of his loss, Damian is fueled by the pain of his guilt, that's why i enjoyed R:SoB so much, it gave me that theory and show me just how much he suffers because of it.


For this flaws before see him with one writer, I want to know how good is that writer...

NO BENDIS, he is new in DC.. I prefer Damian in hands of one old DC writer..

----------


## Caivu

Alvaro Martínez and Raül Fernandez WIP:

Screenshot_20180202-120233.jpg

----------


## adrikito

> Alvaro Martínez and Raül Fernandez WIP:
> 
> Screenshot_20180202-120233.jpg


Source of this image?

----------


## Caivu

> Source of this image?


Probably 'Tec #975.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian is far from infallible, he has tons of flaws, especially socially and emotionally, the guy is a mess, a bundle of Guilt, or at least that's the way i see it. If Bruce is fueled by  the pain of his loss, Damian is fueled by the pain of his guilt, that's why i enjoyed R:SoB so much, it gave me that theory and show me just how much he suffers because of it.
> I would argue every Robin is a Mary Stu wish fulfillment to a degree or another, i mean you might argue Tim would be destroyed by Damian in a fight, but Damian is so stupid emotionally that he gets hot headed and has lost  against Tim because of it. Heck Tim hacking and detectivie skills are nothing if not equal mary sue traits than Damian assasin skills, perhaps even more as there is no explanation as to how he got them, and it just seem to be natural.


Damian was tinkered with and has being training as soon as he could hold a sword there is reason he excels in the areas he does. Current is 100% a Mary Sue because there isn't any explanation or training for what he does. Tim was smart and able to hack stuff but you don't build self repairing building just from smarts that shit need learning. Stephen Hawking just can't perform brain surgery because smart. That's stupid.

Damian assassin skills are almost logical because Babies are fresh clay you mould they take shape. At that age the brain ans muscles are pretty much like sponge and play dough respectively.

Agree he is far from fallible.

----------


## dietrich

> Alvaro Martínez and Raül Fernandez WIP:
> 
> Attachment 61563


Goody more Damian in Tec. Can't wait.

----------


## dietrich

> Even as someone who prefers Tim and grew up with him, Damian's intro (and development from said intro) is why I like him. 
> 
> Definitely a feature, not a bug.


You're the 1st person I've ever heard say that. Heck @Shadowgirl still bring it up to this day.

----------


## dietrich

> HAHAHA... Maybe is flash using his speed surprising him..


Could be. I can't recognise the logo but it fits.

----------


## adrikito

> 


The best pet..




> Probably 'Tec #975.


The trial of batwoman, 30 page anniversary... Thank you..

----------


## fanfan13

> Looks like he's colliding with a mighty chest


I wonder who's chest and I also wonder why Manapul claimed it's one of his favorite panels in No Justice lol




> Alvaro Martínez and Raül Fernandez WIP:
> 
> Attachment 61563


Looks like Damian is brooding there

----------


## fanfan13

Awesome fanart of Jon and Damian by ascender-56 in tumblr.

9afb3ccd-8af1-4b3f-bc99-d9f2c2675fc0.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> Awesome fanart of Jon and Damian by ascender-56 in tumblr.
> 
> 9afb3ccd-8af1-4b3f-bc99-d9f2c2675fc0.jpg


And of course Jon is taller  :Smile: 
It's okay damian keep at your vegetable and soon you'll be a giant.

----------


## dietrich

just occurred to me was Damian is the 1st Robin to wear pants? I know some say Tim or Jason but pretty sure they had tights which are not pants

----------


## Barbatos666

It just occurred to me that Damian Batman doesn't exactly has a rogues gallery that can follow up Arkham Asylum. He has cool villains sure, Pyg, Flamingo, Two-Face 2, Jackanapes, Batdevil I can see showing up and being utilized in interesting ways. But I think AA 2 will most likely break the formula and be about Damian's own mind and his relationship with Batman and the other Robins than the villains. Either that or maybe some classics will show up. I expect old Joker in that case, maybe some villains who debuted after the first novel like Harley, Zsasz and Bane. I know its too early, this thing could be years away (2019 I hope to coincide with the 30th anniversary) but its hands down my most anticipated comic.

----------


## dietrich

> It just occurred to me that Damian Batman doesn't exactly has a rogues gallery that can follow up Arkham Asylum. He has cool villains sure, Pyg, Flamingo, Two-Face 2, Jackanapes, Batdevil I can see showing up and being utilized in interesting ways. But I think AA 2 will most likely break the formula and be about Damian's own mind and his relationship with Batman and the other Robins than the villains. Either that or maybe some classics will show up. I expect old Joker in that case, maybe some villains who debuted after the first novel like Harley, Zsasz and Bane. I know its too early, this thing could be years away (2019 I hope to coincide with the 30th anniversary) but its hands down my most anticipated comic.


I wouldn't mind if we delve into Damian's mind. Batman 666 is a fascinating to me and a lot about him is still shroured in mystery.
I don't need the sequel to follow the same bats as the original. actually love for it to be something different.
A journey into his mind would be very welcome but I also want action and plenty of it.

Maybe it will be the same beats and we'll get those villains along with new ones or villains who debuted after AA1.

2019 is a long time to wait. I was hoping for a 2018 release.

----------


## Barbatos666

> I wouldn't mind if we delve into Damian's mind. Batman 666 is a fascinating to me and a lot about him is still shroured in mystery.
> I don't need the sequel to follow the same bats as the original. actually love for it to be something different.
> A journey into his mind would be very welcome but I also want action and plenty of it.
> 
> Maybe it will be the same beats and we'll get those villains along with new ones or villains who debuted after AA1.
> 
> 2019 is a long time to wait. I was hoping for a 2018 release.


I actually think 2019 is pretty soon. This thing was announced in July 2017 right? an October 2019 release date gives Morrison 2 years to complete it and release it to celebrate the anniversary of the first. Wonder Woman Earth One is listed for August 2018 which eliminates AA 2 for this year.

I'm of two minds regarding Damian's mind, it would flesh out the character but put his world in the backseat. Its a tradeoff that Grant has to make.

The villains I suspect will be the ones from the stories featuring 666 Batman, Joker is very likely and possibly the ones that debuted after AA 1.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Awesome fanart of Jon and Damian by ascender-56 in tumblr.
> 
> 9afb3ccd-8af1-4b3f-bc99-d9f2c2675fc0.jpg


Oh that's cute

----------


## CPSparkles

> Some people say Damian doesn't fit into the Batman mythos well or help Batman sell. Because of how his origin was retconned into Batman's past. He can almost everything Batman and the old Robins can do at age ten. So unlike Tim Drake and Dick Grayson he isn't an every kid who children can identify with and project themselves as people taking part in Batman's adventures with because as Batman's son he replaced the audience. But one thing I keep in mind though is that wouldn't anyone even kids rather be Batman as oppose to Robin? And because he's an arrogant snot yet even I find it appealing for reasons that escape me. Though the fact he can do almost everything leaves me confused. And when he appears Batman can't even sell above 100,000 units because the audience is split 50/50 with Damian. Not here to bash him I just feel curious as to how everyone feels. But if I were to at least make him work better so people can stop whining I'd focus more on Damian's combat skills and take away some his knowledge and skills chief of which is driving.


I wan't sure how he ewoulld fit at first. Wasn't a fan of this out of the blue son but I was sold by Nightwing. I forget the issue when kidnappers were trying to grab Damian and Dick and Tim were protecting him.

Dick taking charge and showing his trust and belief in Tim though Tim didn't understand that that was the case at the ti e. He mistaken assumed that Dick favoured Damian and only cared for his safety.

That type of drama is interesting to me. Damian was lie a cat amongst the pigeons in the batverse which was very welcome.

The B&R run sold me on Damian. He is a really interesting addition to the family. I can't relate to him like i did Tim but I can relate to some things about him.
At the end of the day I don't need him to be relatable I just need him to be enjoyable and interesting to read which he is.

The guy who wrote that piece is coming from a pace of bitterness and bias.

----------


## CPSparkles

> By mochi-dayo


Oh that's just harsh

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## Yonekunih

> 


Is this legit? If yes, I'm so pumped!!!

----------


## CPSparkles

> Is this legit? If yes, I'm so pumped!!!


No it's just fan art I'm afraid

----------


## adrikito

> 


Good fanart.. I know that this serie was not about them despite I leave the serie after 1 or 2 chapters..

----------


## adrikito

> It just occurred to me that Damian Batman doesn't exactly has a rogues gallery that can follow up Arkham Asylum. He has cool villains sure, Pyg, Flamingo, Two-Face 2, Jackanapes, Batdevil I can see showing up and being utilized in interesting ways. But I think AA 2 will most likely break the formula and be about Damian's own mind and his relationship with Batman and the other Robins than the villains. Either that or maybe some classics will show up. I expect old Joker in that case, maybe some villains who debuted after the first novel like Harley, Zsasz and Bane. I know its too early, this thing could be years away (2019 I hope to coincide with the 30th anniversary) but its hands down my most anticipated comic.


TWO FACE 2?

So, in 2019...

----------


## CPSparkles

> Grant Morrison should have read Son of the Demon before he took on that project instead of relying on memory. Well it's true but that blogger I told you about says Damian should not and will never surpass Tim in sales, merchandising, and appearances in other forms of media. Damian did have a solo series Robin: Son of Batman. But yeah I agree that Damian should be crazy skilled given his background but they might want to dial it back a little but that's just me and you know what I agree that the next generation should surpass the previous one. Your welcome and true.


Why exactly does he need to surpass Tim?
Important to remember that Damian does not enjoy all the advantages and privileges Tim enjoyed when he was Robin. The Batverse has changed a great deal it is over crowded and competition is heavy it is not a fair assessment or expectation imo.

Things are so harsh right now that a character like Tim has had his big base fractured.
Tim couldn't match his own sales today.
Damian we will have to see. Damian is close to/ has already surpassed Tim  in outside media appearances depending on if you want to  count Jason Drake, not Tim from the Arkham games [strange that Tim is the only robin that DC has never had enough faith in to show him to the world in all his glory without embellishment]

Damian doesn't need to match Tim sales to fit. Dick didn't have a solo series as Robin does that mean he doesn't fit or that Tim is better than Dick Grayson? Of course not that's silly.
If not for Rebirth and SuperSons then maybe we'll still have the Damian solo.

Tim has more than a 30 year head start on Damian.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Why exactly does he need to surpass Tim?
> Important to remember that Damian does not enjoy all the advantages and privileges Tim enjoyed when he was Robin. The Batverse has changed a great deal it is over crowded and competition is heavy it is not a fair assessment or expectation imo.
> 
> Things are so harsh right now that a character like Tim has had his big base fractured.
> Tim couldn't match his own sales today.
> Damian we will have to see. Damian is close to/ has already surpassed Tim  in outside media appearances depending on if you want to  count Jason Drake, not Tim from the Arkham games [strange that Tim is the only robin that DC has never had enough faith in to show him to the world in all his glory without embellishment]
> 
> Damian doesn't need to match Tim sales to fit. Dick didn't have a solo series as Robin does that mean he doesn't fit or that Tim is better than Dick Grayson? Of course not that's silly.
> If not for Rebirth and SuperSons then maybe we'll still have the Damian solo.
> ...


It's just some angry man's opinion who was trying to frame it like as though it was some well thought out analysis of Damian he even tried to claim that Damian was such a polarising character who split the fanbase he should not be kept around as his divided reception prevents Batman from selling 250,000 copies instead of 100,000 whenever he appears and the audience don't like him but that's garbage. And he didn't even try to present proof.

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian Many faces by neukgol



Many face by zepplindie

----------


## CPSparkles

New by OTA

----------


## CPSparkles

Found this web series called Junior. I believe there are 7 issues in total. They follow Damian and feature other characters like the other Robins, Bruce, YJ, Harley, Gotham Rogues etc Here's issue one

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Other issues of this delightful series can be found at

http://juniorthecomic.tumblr.com/pos...be-batman-from

----------


## Katana500

Awww thats awesome! Some people are so talented and can make real cool things  :Smile:

----------


## fanfan13

Wow, I agree! I'm happy that Damian fandom and tags have a number of great artists and story writers for us ordinary fans to enjoy. 
And that's indeed really sweet. Thanks for sharing CPSparkles!
So the rest of 6 issues are about Damian as well? I think I need to check it out.
(edit: the blog was active 4 years ago, that's really unfortunate...)

----------


## Byrant

DEATHSTROKE #30
“Deathstroke vs. Batman” part one! Beginning this month, a six-issue series-within-a-series featuring the ultimate showdown between DC’s fiercest rivals! When Batman discovers a mysterious package containing DNA test results proving that he is not Damian Wayne’s biological father, the Dark Knight sets his sights on his son’s true father—Deathstroke! But Damian Wayne can’t really be Slade Wilson’s son—can he? And who sent the package—and why? The ultimate custody battle ensues as the World’s Greatest Detective and the World’s Deadliest Assassin clash in this instant classic!

Wow, i was expecting this with Bane instead of Slade for that scene of him with Talia.

Well bad  news for me........... i wonder if Damian's fans are going to start to ship Bruce and Damian considering that Bruce isn't Damian's biological dad.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> DEATHSTROKE #30
> “Deathstroke vs. Batman” part one! Beginning this month, a six-issue series-within-a-series featuring the ultimate showdown between DC’s fiercest rivals! When Batman discovers a mysterious package containing DNA test results proving that he is not Damian Wayne’s biological father, the Dark Knight sets his sights on his son’s true father—Deathstroke! But Damian Wayne can’t really be Slade Wilson’s son—can he? And who sent the package—and why? The ultimate custody battle ensues as the World’s Greatest Detective and the World’s Deadliest Assassin clash in this instant classic!
> 
> Wow, i was expecting this with Bane instead of Slade for that scene of him with Talia.
> 
> Well bad  news for me........... i wonder if Damian's fans are going to start to ship Bruce and Damian considering that Bruce isn't Damian's biological dad.


It could be rigged for all anyone knows.

----------


## dietrich

> It could be rigged for all anyone knows.


I don't believe its rigged because clearly the place for such an important batcentric development that affects the Batverse in a huge way is in Deathstroke.
#Dc planned it this way because they don't want anyone to read it so they can carry on fooling us with the son of batman in movies, games and comics.

Batman will wed Selina in Cave Carson and Doomsday clock will conclude in DCSHG.

----------


## dietrich

> DEATHSTROKE #30
> “Deathstroke vs. Batman” part one! Beginning this month, a six-issue series-within-a-series featuring the ultimate showdown between DC’s fiercest rivals! When Batman discovers a mysterious package containing DNA test results proving that he is not Damian Wayne’s biological father, the Dark Knight sets his sights on his son’s true father—Deathstroke! But Damian Wayne can’t really be Slade Wilson’s son—can he? And who sent the package—and why? The ultimate custody battle ensues as the World’s Greatest Detective and the World’s Deadliest Assassin clash in this instant classic!
> 
> Wow, i was expecting this with Bane instead of Slade for that scene of him with Talia.
> 
> Well bad  news for me........... i wonder if Damian's fans are going to start to ship Bruce and Damian considering that Bruce isn't Damian's biological dad.


Because biology has ever stopped Robin shippers smh noob.

On a serious note though you shouldn't stereotype all Damian fans. I know you have a big issue with Tumblr shipping Dick and Damian but this isn't Tumblr and it's unfair to tar us with the same brush.

Just because some of us like the Dick and Damian dynamic doesn't mean it's anything with shipping. I don't even know how one makes such a leap.

This is why i f**king hate shipping and shippers.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I don't believe its rigged because clearly the place for such an important batcentric development that affects the Batverse in a huge way is in Deathstroke.
> #Dc planned it this way because they don't want anyone to read it so they can carry on fooling us with the son of batman in movies, games and comics.
> 
> Batman will wed Selina in Cave Carson and Doomsday clock will conclude in DCSHG.


Well one will have to wait and see shall we?

----------


## dietrich

> Well one will have to wait and see shall we?


Don't mind me dude. I'm just being sarcastic was going for a side dig at the other poster via that post but I'm not good at throwing subtle shade it seems.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian Many faces by neukgol


Nice hair at the end there and is he drinking Capri-sun there?

----------


## dietrich

> Other issues of this delightful series can be found at
> 
> http://juniorthecomic.tumblr.com/pos...be-batman-from


This is pretty good and agree with everyone yep some people are talented and I always appreciate labours of love like this.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Don't mind me dude. I'm just being sarcastic was going for a side dig at the other poster via that post but I'm not good at throwing subtle shade it seems.


Well when I'm just reading text it's difficult for me but it's cool I can't even believ etheir trying to pull this as a way to incite conflict between Deathstroke and Batman couldn't they have chosen something else other than Damian?

----------


## dietrich

> Well when I'm just reading text it's difficult for me but it's cool I can't even believ etheir trying to pull this as a way to incite conflict between Deathstroke and Batman couldn't they have chosen something else other than Damian?


It does seem soapy at best don't know it's gonna stretch to 6 issues and not keen on this taking up 6 issues of the Deathstroke title but hoping it's gonna be worth it.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> It does seem soapy at best don't know it's gonna stretch to 6 issues and not keen on this taking up 6 issues of the Deathstroke title but hoping it's gonna be worth it.


I wonder whether Christopher Priest is being burned out so badly he chose a plot straight from a soap opera still six issues can't be as bad as the event issues that last nearly ten issues not counting tie-ins.

----------


## dietrich

> I wonder whether Christopher Priest is being burned out so badly he chose a plot straight from a soap opera still six issues can't be as bad as the event issues that last nearly ten issues not counting tie-ins.


Not burn out more like Editorial mandate Priest said the following


This miniseries has been in the works for nearly two years, having gone through several conceptual and format changes and originally presumed to coincide with the announced Batfleck film (now The Batman and directed by Matt Reeves). I doubt the DCEU film will echo much of our Deathstroke vs. Batman (though that would be fun!) but were spinning out of the momentum created by our Defiance arc into this, the ultimate custody battle between these mirror-image characters. As I see them: Batman is someone Deathstroke almost admires, if only Deathstroke werent so screwed up, Batman is someone he himself might have become. Deathstroke, meanwhile, is someone Batman is still capable of becoming if he compromises his self-discipline. This character study is an interesting challenge for me as a writer, and I am delighted to be reunited with artist Carlo Pagulayan one of the most underrated and brilliant draftsmen working todaywho launched the Rebirth Deathstroke two years ago.

Source: http://lamerciepark.com/wp/?p=655

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Not burn out more like Editorial mandate Priest said the following
> 
> 
> This miniseries has been in the works for nearly two years, having gone through several conceptual and format changes and originally presumed to coincide with the announced Batfleck film (now “The Batman” and directed by Matt Reeves). I doubt the DCEU film will echo much of our Deathstroke vs. Batman (though that would be fun!) but we’re spinning out of the momentum created by our Defiance arc into this, the ultimate custody battle between these mirror-image characters. As I see them: Batman is someone Deathstroke almost admires, if only Deathstroke weren’t so screwed up, Batman is someone he himself might have become. Deathstroke, meanwhile, is someone Batman is still capable of becoming if he compromises his self-discipline. This character study is an interesting challenge for me as a writer, and I am delighted to be reunited with artist Carlo Pagulayan– one of the most underrated and brilliant draftsmen working today–who launched the Rebirth Deathstroke two years ago.
> 
> Source: http://lamerciepark.com/wp/?p=655


Editorial needs to attend basic writing courses if this is the best they could think of in two years just so they can promote the Batman vs Deathstroke movie but wasn't there a time where Batman and Deathstroke fought already? Do they really need to rehash that one even for the sake of promotion?

----------


## dietrich

> Editorial needs to attend basic writing courses if this is the best they could think of just so they can promote the Batman vs Deathstroke movie but wasn't there a time where Batman and Deathstroke fought already? Do they really need to rehash that one?


This is spicier  :Stick Out Tongue:  I swear the batverse is so gimmicky right now.

----------


## Byrant

> Don't mind me dude. I'm just being sarcastic was going for a side dig at the other poster via that post but I'm not good at throwing subtle shade it seems.


This gonna be a long year of drama.

----------


## wafle

More news:



> Mr. Pearson, whose Kingdom Keepers series follows teenagers who are trying to keep villains from taking over a Disney theme park, has signed on to write a Super Sons graphic novel. It will feature Jonathan Kent and Damian Wayne, the sons of Clark Kent (Superman) and Bruce Wayne (Batman), who have appeared in various DC Comics.
> 
> Jonathan Kent, whose mother is Lois Lane, does not rely on his superstrength, Mr. Pearson said. Hes also got a lot of Lois in him: Hes thoughtful, investigative and a reader, he said. He wishes he had his dads superpowers, but hes at 50 or 60 percent. Thats fun to play with.
> 
> In his stories, Mr. Pearson said, he will tackle climate change and introduce a character, Candice, who discovers that she belongs to an African dynasty.
> 
> Mr. Pearson said he welcomed the chance to help bring in a new generation of readers.
> 
> I have an older brother who was obsessed with comics, he said. They were all over the house. In many ways, they gave me a gateway into reading..


From: https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/04/b...t-authors.html


gotta be honest, im not sure how i feel about this... Tomasi was doing great with SS i don't know why we need another writer, and this seems to be aimed at either YA or kids.. so more childish Damian, and new fans always means new way's of viewing the character.. my fear it's tumblr it's going to end up imposing their will on DC comics over Damian soon...
On the other hand... lil Gotham it's awesome and didn't change a thing, so im crossing my fingers for a self contained story that won't have people demanding Damian be changed to fit their sensitivities.

----------


## Byrant

> It could be rigged for all anyone knows.


Nop, just Damian's fans.

----------


## fanfan13

> DEATHSTROKE #30
> Deathstroke vs. Batman part one! Beginning this month, a six-issue series-within-a-series featuring the ultimate showdown between DCs fiercest rivals! When Batman discovers a mysterious package containing DNA test results proving that he is not Damian Waynes biological father, the Dark Knight sets his sights on his sons true fatherDeathstroke! But Damian Wayne cant really be Slade Wilsons soncan he? And who sent the packageand why? The ultimate custody battle ensues as the Worlds Greatest Detective and the Worlds Deadliest Assassin clash in this instant classic!
> 
> Wow, i was expecting this with Bane instead of Slade for that scene of him with Talia.
> 
> Well bad  news for me........... i wonder if Damian's fans are going to start to ship Bruce and Damian considering that Bruce isn't Damian's biological dad.


omg no way.




> This is spicier  I swear the batverse is so gimmicky right now.


omg.

----------


## fanfan13

> More news:
> 
> 
> From: https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/04/b...t-authors.html
> 
> 
> gotta be honest, im not sure how i feel about this... Tomasi was doing great with SS i don't know why we need another writer, and this seems to be aimed at either YA or kids.. so more childish Damian, and new fans always means new way's of viewing the character.. my fear it's tumblr it's going to end up imposing their will on DC comics over Damian soon...
> On the other hand... lil Gotham it's awesome and didn't change a thing, so im crossing my fingers for a self contained story that won't have people demanding Damian be changed to fit their sensitivities.


well just read the news myself and this is not in any way following the continuity so it seems interesting enough. I am all for more exposure towards younger audience (okay now when will Super Sons animated series come out?)

though yeah I also understand what you're worrying about. They said it will be more of a character studies than anything so in a way I'm afraid how the characterization of Damian will be, especially since the writer is not a regular comic reader (is he?) and he seems to be more interested to explore Jon's character (considering the family and school aspect).

But Li'l Gotham was amazing and its Damian is far from the real Damian so... I just hope it will be as great as that regarding Damian.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> This is spicier  I swear the batverse is so gimmicky right now.


Hasn't been like that since the Adam West show?

----------


## The Dying Detective

> More news:
> 
> 
> From: https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/04/b...t-authors.html
> 
> 
> gotta be honest, im not sure how i feel about this... Tomasi was doing great with SS i don't know why we need another writer, and this seems to be aimed at either YA or kids.. so more childish Damian, and new fans always means new way's of viewing the character.. my fear it's tumblr it's going to end up imposing their will on DC comics over Damian soon...
> On the other hand... lil Gotham it's awesome and didn't change a thing, so im crossing my fingers for a self contained story that won't have people demanding Damian be changed to fit their sensitivities.


Aren't graphic novels normally not in canon though even though it can depend?

----------


## adrikito

> More news:
> 
> 
> From: https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/04/b...t-authors.html
> 
> 
> gotta be honest, im not sure how i feel about this... Tomasi was doing great with SS i don't know why we need another writer, and this seems to be aimed at either YA or kids.. so more childish Damian, and new fans always means new way's of viewing the character.. my fear it's tumblr it's going to end up imposing their will on DC comics over Damian soon...
> On the other hand... lil Gotham it's awesome and didn't change a thing, so im crossing my fingers for a self contained story that won't have people demanding Damian be changed to fit their sensitivities.


Seems that each new news about SS that I heard is worst for Damian.. It's an endless nightmare.. What will be the next? one animated serie?

Every time I regret even more of superboy existence..

----------


## dietrich

> More news:
> 
> 
> From: https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/04/b...t-authors.html
> 
> 
> gotta be honest, im not sure how i feel about this... Tomasi was doing great with SS i don't know why we need another writer, and this seems to be aimed at either YA or kids.. so more childish Damian, and new fans always means new way's of viewing the character.. my fear it's tumblr it's going to end up imposing their will on DC comics over Damian soon...
> On the other hand... lil Gotham it's awesome and didn't change a thing, so im crossing my fingers for a self contained story that won't have people demanding Damian be changed to fit their sensitivities.


Sounds interesting though this was my fear about Supersons. I don't want that Damian to be THE Damian.
A bunch of the other books in series sound interesting as well.

----------


## DragonPiece

> Seems that each new news about SS that I heard is worst for Damian.. It's an endless nightmare.. What will be the next? one animated serie?
> 
> Every time I regret even more of superboy existence..


why is damian in more media a bad thing? personally would love it if damian got to be in a cartoon series, even if it was aimed at young audience.

----------


## dietrich

> Seems that each new news about SS that I heard is worst for Damian.. It's an endless nightmare.. What will be the next? one animated serie?
> 
> Every time I regret even more of superboy existence..


I don't think there's a negative to this aside from the Supersons watered down version of Damian reaching more people and being the version they take to.

Even that is subjective since that is just my personal bias and taste seeping through. It's just one book and we all have different tastes.

----------


## adrikito

> why is damian in more media a bad thing? personally would love it if damian got to be in a cartoon series, even if it was aimed at young audience.


I am trying to see Damian as one adolescent but.... Apparently is impossible..  Seems that I should wait for another timeskip for this.. However, I can´t complain about Shadow and Ninja Turtles, Batman and Robin again...

..I am scared for SS influence and how this comic can affect Damian in the future.. That is all.. Change Supersons for Superson and I'll be fine..

----------


## Byrant

Batman-22-The-Button-Part-with-the-Flash-DC-Comics-Rebirth-spoilers-3.jpg

I really hope that Bruce means to Damian and not another secret biological son. You know for Deathstroke issue 30.

----------


## adrikito

> Batman-22-The-Button-Part-with-the-Flash-DC-Comics-Rebirth-spoilers-3.jpg
> 
> I really hope that Bruce means to Damian and not another secret biological son. You know for Deathstroke issue 30.


With almost 12 years of existence I doubt Damian is not really Batman son... This change would cancel Supersons, he would be another Robin not Bruce son.. But this would be too good to be true..


I can see something like Terry McGinnys of Batman Beyond... Bruce is Damian father but... Talia wanted one worth son(not bruce moral in him) and she used Slade cells in Damian after he was born for this..

----------


## dietrich

> Batman-22-The-Button-Part-with-the-Flash-DC-Comics-Rebirth-spoilers-3.jpg
> 
> I really hope that Bruce means to Damian and not another secret biological son. You know for Deathstroke issue 30.


The test is going to be wrong. Bruce is the father

----------


## dietrich

> With 12 years of existence I doubt that Batman is not really Damian son..
> 
> The most unlikely case... Talia wanted suppress one Damian with Bruce feeling and she used Slade cells in Damian for make him a true assassin(2 fathers, one of those artificially).. Something like Terry McGinnys of  Batman Beyond, for those who saw Justice League animated serie...


It's not the years more like the investment. DC has invested too much in the Son of Batman to go back.
They made a son of Superman for a matching set.
We are right now talking about how the Supersons are part of the drive to reach new and young readers. The next generation of comic readers.

----------


## adrikito

> It's not the years more like the investment. DC has invested too much in the Son of Batman to go back.
> They made a son of Superman for a matching set.
> We are right now talking about how the Supersons are part of the drive to reach new and young readers. The next generation of comic readers.


I forgot *Robin Son of Batman* serie(and the films)... DC can´t say that he is not Bruce son..

----------


## Byrant

> With almost 12 years of existence I doubt Damian is not really Batman son... This change would cancel Supersons, he would be another Robin not Bruce son.. But this would be too good to be true..
> 
> 
> I can see something like Terry McGinnys of Batman Beyond... Bruce is Damian father but... Talia wanted one worth son(not bruce moral in him) and she used Slade cells in Damian after he was born for this..


Well, could be. Damian was genetically modified. But, i still hate the idea. Bruce must be the only one biological father.

----------


## adrikito

> Well, could be. Damian was genetically modified. But, i still hate the idea. Bruce must be the only one biological father.


In my case I like Slade and I hate Talia... Nothing will change for me if DC allow this..

----------


## Byrant

> The test is going to be wrong. Bruce is the father


I hope so. God, First king with The rules of engagement and now this.

----------


## Byrant

> Bah... In my case I like Slade and I hate Talia... Nothing will change..


This gonna be a full year of drama. Six issues and monthly  starting in april.

----------


## adrikito

> I hope so. God, First king with The rules of engagement and now this.


You are not fan to batxcat... No? I never wanted this..

Despite the Joker is here, I decided not see this, if he fails, I would lose the time..

----------


## Byrant

> You are not fan to marry batman... No? I never wanted this..
> 
> Despite the Joker is here, I decided not see this, if he fails, that saga would be a lose of time for me..


Nah. I'm not fan of what DC makes with Damian. Well, at least after RSOB.

----------


## Byrant

> You are not fan to marry batman... No? I never wanted this..
> 
> Despite the Joker is here, I decided not see this, if he fails, that saga would be a lose of time for me..


Nah. I'm not fan of what DC makes with Bruce and Damian relation. Ignore first reply.

----------


## adrikito

> Nah. I'm not fan of what DC makes with Damian. Well, at least after RSOB.


*SAME OPINION..* RSOB should never have been cancelled..  :Mad: 

With the exceptions of *Shadow* and *Ninja Turtles*(something that I never expected of this 2nd comic) where I can enjoy him unlike Teen Titans(I expected something like in JL vs TT film) but I like another characters like Starfire and Raven and I continue with this serie... SS dissapoint me very soon, I don´t see this serie....

----------


## Byrant

> *SAME OPINION..* RSOB should never have been cancelled.. 
> 
> With the exceptions of *Shadow* and *Ninja Turtles*(something that I never expected of this 2nd comic), unlike Teen Titans(Because I leave SS quickly) in these 2 temporal series I can enjoy him..


That's right. But, i can't enjoy them completly with that news. What happend? Nobody read Deathstroke's comic and DC has to make it the attention whore?. I also enjoyed SS, but just the first three issues.

----------


## adrikito

> That's right. But, i can't enjoy them completly with that news. What happend? Nobody read Deathstroke's comic and DC has to make it the attention whore?. I also enjoyed SS, but just the first three issues.


I saw this comic until SS5 or 6.... After see the old Damian, I say goodbye to this comic.. I never expected one humilliation like that.. And now put him in one academy with the kid, more stupid child things and humiliations.. And we losed the chance of Damian in Gotham Academy(interesting serie)..

I am reading deathstroke comic and is a future solicitation(for APRIL)... Is not happening now..

I doubt that this deathstroke saga can affect Damian future..

----------


## Byrant

> I am reading deathstroke comic and is future solicitation(for APRIL)... Is not happening now..


Yes, i know that are for april. That means a long wait for it. I really like to know if that DNA test is fake or not.

----------


## adrikito

> Yes, i know that are for april. That means a long wait for it. I really like to know if that DNA test is fake or not.


I will talk about this here... But you're going to have to wait a long time(5-6 months since April, I think that is one 6 issues saga) for know if the DNA test is fake or not.

YOU SHOULD TRY TO IGNORE THIS.. Like I am trying to make with SS.

----------


## Byrant

> I will talk about this here... But with 6 issues, you're going to have to wait a long time(5-6 months until April) for know if the DNA test is fake or not.


Yes, it will be a torture for me. But' i think that will be fake. I mean, after 10 years of the idea of a bruce's biological son i can't accept the fact of that solicitation.

Yes, i must ignore it. I don't have choice.

----------


## adrikito

> Yes, it will be a torture for me.


My PERSONAL TORTURE with Damian is the Supersons School idea... 

They put this idea as... The future of Supersons comic.. I saw one image of Batman and Superman talking about this.. IS NOT A JOKE, This school idea is not something for one saga..

Is the first time that heard REEVE did not give me hope




> Yes, it will be a torture for me. But' i think that will be fake. I mean, after 10 years of the idea of a bruce's biological son i can't accept the fact of that solicitation.
> 
> Yes, i must ignore it. I don't have choice.


Like I should make with Supersons and Superboy... Ignore both things.. Like ignore the events of one alternative universe..

I always hated what injustice did with Damian but... Apparently in Injustice II comic, he is the most heroic character between the villains.. not trash like Superman and Wonderwoman..

----------


## Byrant

> My PERSONAL TORTURE with Damian is the Supersons School idea... 
> 
> They put this idea as... The future of Supersons comic.. I saw one image of Batman and Superman talking about this.. IS NOT A JOKE, This school idea is not something for one saga..
> 
> Is the first time that heard REEVE did not give me hope


I stop to read SS after the third issue.
I would rather an anime or a videogame featuring Damian and Jon. Well, we have injustice saga and Dc legends, but just with damian. When DC is going to start to make animated series or videogames of rebirth universe?.

----------


## adrikito

> I stop to read SS after the third issue.
> I would rather an anime or a videogame featuring Damian and Jon. Well, we have injustice saga and Dc legends, but just with damian. When DC is going to start to make animated series or videogames of rebirth universe?.


I never had faith in this comic... I saw the first cover and I imaginated that see that comic was a bad idea..

If these 2 appear in one anime, I should heard the reviews of the first chapters for give this a chance..

I heard that *Batman Arkham 2*(I think that this is the tittle of the future game) will feature Damian as BATMAN.. in 2019..

----------


## ayanestar

[SOURCE] I'm not sure if you guys talked about it here yet but DC's new imprints will release a book for Super Sons written by Ridley Pearson. It's one of their additional confirmed titles for DC Zoom. Not sure what to expect of it yet but DC's Super Hero Girls was well done and my little sister is a big fan of it. She is also a big fan of Teen Titans and Super Sons (she likes Jon more lmao) so I'll pick it up for her for sure. Anyway for these here who dont hate the duo (like adrikito lol) it should be something to look forward to. I can't be the only one with little siblings besides I kinda want it to read myself  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Byrant

How can i erase post for mistakes?

----------


## Byrant

> I never had faith in this comic... I saw the first cover and I imaginated that see that comic was a bad idea..
> 
> If these 2 appear in one anime, I should heard the reviews of the first chapters for give this a chance..
> 
> I heard that *Batman Arkham 2*(I think that this is the tittle of the future game) will feature Damian as BATMAN.. in 2019..


You don't like Jon? I liked him, but before of superman reborn events.

----------


## adrikito

> [SOURCE] I'm not sure if you guys talked about it here yet but DC's new imprints will release a book for Super Sons written by Ridley Pearson. It's one of their additional confirmed titles for DC Zoom. Not sure what to expect of it yet but DC's Super Hero Girls was well done and my little sister is a big fan of it. She is also a big fan of Teen Titans and Super Sons (she likes Jon more lmao) so I'll pick it up for her for sure. Anyway for these here who dont hate the duo (like adrikito lol) it should be something to look forward to. I can't be the only one with little siblings besides I kinda want it to read myself


*
I am happy for Jessica Cruz for Superhero Girls existence.. She is a worth character that the fans should know..* 

Yes, we are talking about that..* Byrant* is worried for *deathstroke*(damian son of slade) and I am worried for each new of *Supersons*... But we are talking that we should try to ignore these things..

----------


## Byrant

> [SOURCE] I'm not sure if you guys talked about it here yet but DC's new imprints will release a book for Super Sons written by Ridley Pearson. It's one of their additional confirmed titles for DC Zoom. Not sure what to expect of it yet but DC's Super Hero Girls was well done and my little sister is a big fan of it. She is also a big fan of Teen Titans and Super Sons (she likes Jon more lmao) so I'll pick it up for her for sure. Anyway for these here who dont hate the duo (like adrikito lol) it should be something to look forward to. I can't be the only one with little siblings besides I kinda want it to read myself


Thanks for the information. I'm new reading comics. I started reading since 2014 when son of batman animated movie was relased. I don't know the whole DC universe yet.

----------


## dietrich

> Well, could be. Damian was genetically modified. But, i still hate the idea. Bruce must be the only one biological father.


I believe he will be. I can't see any reason why Slade's genes will come into the mix. If Damian had his healing abilities then we could say oh that's what she spliced in but he doesn't [not yet].
Son of Batman has great marketing possibilities. Son of Deathstroke/Batman doesn't and it makes Damian over-hype. It's just too much.

----------


## dietrich

> [SOURCE] I'm not sure if you guys talked about it here yet but DC's new imprints will release a book for Super Sons written by Ridley Pearson. It's one of their additional confirmed titles for DC Zoom. Not sure what to expect of it yet but DC's Super Hero Girls was well done and my little sister is a big fan of it. She is also a big fan of Teen Titans and Super Sons (she likes Jon more lmao) so I'll pick it up for her for sure. Anyway for these here who dont hate the duo (like adrikito lol) it should be something to look forward to. I can't be the only one with little siblings besides I kinda want it to read myself


I'm looking forward to the series. In fact most of the stuff looks good so yet more grief for my wallet.

----------


## dietrich

> I stop to read SS after the third issue.
> I would rather an anime or a videogame featuring Damian and Jon. Well, we have injustice saga and Dc legends, but just with damian. When DC is going to start to make animated series or videogames of rebirth universe?.


I'm really really want a Supersons cartoons.

----------


## adrikito

> You don't like Jon? I liked him, but before of superman reborn events.


Despite I like his parents.. NO.. Put him with Damian, even less.. Sometimes I see Gleason Superman run but... I am trying to avoid the chapters more focused in Superboy..

CBR users compared him with Kid Gohan... I never liked him or the character in the next years... Future Gohan was the only worth Gohan(and his power level is androids level or less)

tumblr_lplbb3BGOD1ql2x37o1_500.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> How can i erase post for mistakes?


Edit, use back space or delete button to delete text and just type double post or give reason for edit. looks like you figured it out though

----------


## Byrant

> I'm really really want a Supersons cartoons.


Or videogames.

----------


## dietrich

> Yes, it will be a torture for me. But' i think that will be fake. I mean, after 10 years of the idea of a bruce's biological son i can't accept the fact of that solicitation.
> 
> Yes, i must ignore it. I don't have choice.


If DC decides  that they don't want a biological son for Batman that reveal would not be in Deathstroke or any other title other than a Bat title. It's too big a thing to have happen in another characters book.

also this arc was planned to go with the planned Batman movie so this isn't really about Damian but a reason to have a story with Batman and Deathstroke fighting each other so it was just a story planned to capitalise on the movie had it gone ahead. So no big status quo changes here.

Try not to let it get to you.

----------


## Byrant

> Edit, use back soace or delete button to delete text and just type double post or give reason for edit. looks like you figured it out though


Okaaay. Thanks, i think so. English isn't my  main language.

----------


## dietrich

> Or videogames.


Video games would be awesome though I'm more confident about the cartoon series especially with DC's new streaming service. They need more content if they want max number of subscribers.

----------


## Byrant

> Video games would be awesome though I'm more confident about the cartoon series especially with DC's new streaming service. They need more content if they want max number of subscribers.


Yeah, but still left a lot of time for rebirth universe stuff. We have Batman ninja this year. Where Damian has that terrible hair style hehe. Would you like an anime of SS?

----------


## ayanestar

> I'm looking forward to the series. In fact most of the stuff looks good so yet more grief for my wallet.


I like what DC is doing for kids lately and these new imprints have some really good writers on it. Plus the stuff for young readers has a Teen Titans book coming up around next year with art by Gabriel Picolo. I don't care how much it will cost I'm gonna buy it lol Picolo's art is amazing. 




> I'm really really want a Supersons cartoons.


Super Sons could work very well as a cartoon. I'm pretty sure it would be really popular with kids and even teens. Just imagine all the books and toys they could sell.

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah, but still left a lot of time for rebirth universe stuff. We have Batman ninja this year. Where Damian has that terrible hair style hehe. Would you like an anime of SS?


It's like you read my mind. I would love an anime  :Smile:  I've been saying forever that that series would be great for anime and it'll be different.
Batman Ninja looks good even with the terrible hair style.

----------


## dietrich

> I like what DC is doing for kids lately and these new imprints have some really good writers on it. Plus the stuff for young readers has a Teen Titans book coming up around next year with art by Gabriel Picolo. I don't care how much it will cost I'm gonna buy it lol Picolo's art is amazing. 
> 
> 
> Super Sons could work very well as a cartoon. I'm pretty sure it would be really popular with kids and even teens. Just imagine all the books and toys they could sell.


Supersons animated series would be so good try to follow in the footsteps of DCSHG which is a runaway success.
The kid market is very lucrative. I keep waiting to see that Jon Kent hoodie for sale. Come on DC.

I've been loving Picolo's art that he keeps dropping with the NTT. The style and setting's he has for the titans is so cool and appealing.
I guess now I know what all the art teases were about and I love it.

----------


## fanfan13

> why is damian in more media a bad thing? personally would love it if damian got to be in a cartoon series, even if it was aimed at young audience.


That issue is subjective. I am all for making Damian more exposed to wider audiences, particularly in this case the younger ones. I mean, there's a chance when they grow up they will be the regular comic readers and we absolutely welcome more new fans of Damian to come  :Big Grin: 




> Attachment 61670
> 
> I really hope that Bruce means to Damian and not another secret biological son. You know for Deathstroke issue 30.


Every Damian fans I encountered believe that the DNA test thing will be a fake out. Only non Damian fans or haters would want this to be true for _reasons_.




> I believe he will be. I can't see any reason why Slade's genes will come into the mix. If Damian had his healing abilities then we could say oh that's what she spliced in but he doesn't [not yet].
> Son of Batman has great marketing possibilities. Son of Deathstroke/Batman doesn't and it makes Damian over-hype. It's just too much.


Son of Deathstroke/Batman sounds too OP. More OP than animated movie Damian I guess lol.

----------


## fanfan13

> [SOURCE] I'm not sure if you guys talked about it here yet but DC's new imprints will release a book for Super Sons written by Ridley Pearson. It's one of their additional confirmed titles for DC Zoom. Not sure what to expect of it yet but DC's Super Hero Girls was well done and my little sister is a big fan of it. She is also a big fan of Teen Titans and Super Sons (she likes Jon more lmao) so I'll pick it up for her for sure. Anyway for these here who dont hate the duo (like adrikito lol) it should be something to look forward to. I can't be the only one with little siblings besides I kinda want it to read myself


I am very much looking forward to it. I love Super Sons and I love Damian and I love Jon (though I love Damian much much much more) so I really hope it will be done right. And I already put it in my own list for me to read hahaha.

Feels like an animated series will come sooner or later (I so hope!)




> Yeah, but still left a lot of time for rebirth universe stuff. We have Batman ninja this year. Where Damian has that terrible hair style hehe. Would you like an anime of SS?


Not sure how I feel about SS anime, did you mean a Japanese studio should be totally in charge for this?

----------


## Rac7d*

> I like what DC is doing for kids lately and these new imprints have some really good writers on it. Plus the stuff for young readers has a Teen Titans book coming up around next year with art by Gabriel Picolo. I don't care how much it will cost I'm gonna buy it lol Picolo's art is amazing. 
> 
> 
> Super Sons could work very well as a cartoon. I'm pretty sure it would be really popular with kids and even teens. Just imagine all the books and toys they could sell.


 they should do that!!!

----------


## fanfan13

from the same article wafle shared before:




> The softcover Zoom graphic novels will cost $9.99 and run 128 pages, while the Ink books will be priced at $16.99 for 192 pages. The stories will be free from the elaborate continuity of previous superhero tales.
> 
> “They are character studies, not necessarily superhero stories,” Ms. Chase said.
> 
> The adventures meant for middle graders will delve into characters who are figuring out the world around them, including dealing with parents and teachers, she said. The young adult graphic novels will focus more on questions of personal identity, with budding heroes deciding what paths they will take.


Looking forward to this character studies premise, but the parents and teacher aspects seem more fit to Jon than Damian. But what if Damian attending regular school in the main comic is to reflect with this?




> Mr. Pearson, whose Kingdom Keepers series follows teenagers who are trying to keep villains from taking over a Disney theme park, has signed on to write a “Super Sons” graphic novel. It will feature Jonathan Kent and Damian Wayne, the sons of Clark Kent (Superman) and Bruce Wayne (Batman), who have appeared in various DC Comics.
> 
> Jonathan Kent, whose mother is Lois Lane, does not rely on his superstrength, Mr. Pearson said. “He’s also got a lot of Lois in him: He’s thoughtful, investigative and a reader,” he said. “He wishes he had his dad’s superpowers, but he’s at 50 or 60 percent. That’s fun to play with.”
> 
> In his stories, Mr. Pearson said, he will tackle climate change and introduce a character, Candice, who discovers that she belongs to an African dynasty.
> 
> Mr. Pearson said he welcomed the chance to help bring in a new generation of readers.
> 
> “I have an older brother who was obsessed with comics,” he said. “They were all over the house. In many ways, they gave me a gateway into reading.”


I don't know who Mr. Pearson is, I am going to check out more info about him.

Right, the author seems more interested to delve into Jon's character (more fit to the premise as I said) but I hope he will do more research about Damian's character as well so he can write a decent Damian in it.

Super Sons and climate change?? I wonder how that will play out.

And I also wonder if this Candice character will be a regular or work for an arc only.

----------


## Byrant

> Every Damian fans I encountered believe that the DNA test thing will be a fake out. Only non Damian fans or haters would want this to be true for _reasons_


I'm a fan of Damian, but a hater of a few of Damian's fans (not all, just a few) and the DC's decisions about of what to do with the character.

----------


## Byrant

> Not sure how I feel about SS anime, did you mean a Japanese studio should be totally in charge for this?


No, just art style.

----------


## fanfan13

> I'm a fan of Damian, but a hater of a few of Damian's fans (not all, just a few) and the DC's decisions about of what to do with the character.


Oh I see.
I understand though generally I am satisfied enough with what DC is currently doing with Damian. At least he still appears here and there compared to some other characters and it's hard to not feel grateful for that. (And I am so excited that he's going to appear as a part of the team in No Justice line!)




> No, just art style.


If that's the case then I'm down with it  :Smile:

----------


## Byrant

> It's like you read my mind. I would love an anime  I've been saying forever that that series would be great for anime and it'll be different.
> Batman Ninja looks good even with the terrible hair style.


Hehehe, yeah. I hope DC make a cartoon or anime soon. How many years do you think that left for it?

----------


## Rac7d*

> No, just art style.


It doesnt need to be to animesque
if it was ben 10 like it would work

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Every Damian fans I encountered believe that the DNA test thing will be a fake out. Only non Damian fans or haters would want this to be true for _reasons_.


Yeah liken that guy who hates Damian and sees him as cipher for the writer's fantasies.

----------


## Barbatos666

Well technically all characters are ciphers for readers or writers fantasies.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Well technically all characters are ciphers for readers or writers fantasies.


Even the great Superman was a cipher especially when he helped football teams win against their opposition who wanted to cheat using his powers and burned down an entire slum neighborhood to force the government to build better houses. And I am not going to forget that story where he fought Hitler and Stalin before dropping off at the League of Nations to be prosecuted for war crimes. It was one of the shortest stories ever written.

----------


## dietrich

> from the same article wafle shared before:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to this character studies premise, but the parents and teacher aspects seem more fit to Jon than Damian. But what if Damian attending regular school in the main comic is to reflect with this?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who Mr. Pearson is, I am going to check out more info about him.
> ...


Not sure if this has anything to do with writer's preference rather common sense.
With it being character studies makes sense that it be focused on Jon. Damian isn't appropriate for this age group. Child abuse, conditioning even his birth is chilling with Talia offing her midwife like that.

Jon is rated G so he is idea and with his doe eyed simplicity its easier for younger readers than grappling with the complexity and masses of grey that is Damian.

Jon is a kid Damian looks like a kid delving into his character is not at all suitable for middle schoolers. Jon is also works better as an entry point for majority of young kids. He is harmless and inoffensive.

Climate Change that's very Ra's. Ironic that the subject matter personal to Damian what with his granpa being an environmentalist.
I hope he does Damian justice too and Jon too.

Doubt this will have anything to do Damian's schooling since it's not in continuity.

----------


## dietrich

> Hehehe, yeah. I hope DC make a cartoon or anime soon. How many years do you think that left for it?


Do you mean Ninja or a supersons cartoon?

Ninja is out this year.
Supersons animated [if we get one] shouldn't be that far into the future. I mean the concept has been around how long? A year and we already have 3 different sets of action figures and now a part in Zoom. They have great word of mouth.
DC will want to keep that momentum going.

Plus they need content for that DC streaming service right

----------


## dietrich

> Super Sons could work very well as a cartoon. I'm pretty sure it would be really popular with kids and even teens. Just imagine all the books and toys they could sell.





> they should do that!!!


We could have a fortress of solitude playset and that Robin copter. Anyone else notice how much like a toy that looks? It bothered me because it's not at all Damian but i bet it's for toy merchandising purposes

----------


## adrikito

For the old times... 

batman robin bruce damian wayne.jpg

----------


## Rac7d*

> We could have a fortress of solitude playset and that Robin copter. Anyone else notice how much like a toy that looks? It bothered me because it's not at all Damian but i bet it's for toy merchandising purposes


It would be the Young male counterpart to DC superhero girls
but ti would proably sell even better

----------


## dietrich

Deathstroke #30



One of the promo shots from Toyark's 2017 DC Icons Rebirth Action figure Photo Review. 
The single set Rebirth Superman and Batman figures were re-released [originally part of of a set of 7] to go with the Rebirth Supersons figures.

Foreshadowing.

Additionally Love this though not keen on weapon of choice but I guess Damian's being depicted with it several times now in Rebirth and it is more kid friendly supersons and all. The figure also comes with batarangs.

----------


## dietrich

Damian's hair in Batman Ninja is pretty much Ra's but balder

----------


## Rac7d*

Has damian appeared in gotham academy since Robin wars?

----------


## dietrich

> Has damian appeared in gotham academy since Robin wars?


Yeah I believe he turned up 2/3 times more towards the end I think. Year book part 3, 2nd semester #11 and possibly once more.

----------


## adrikito

> We could have a fortress of solitude playset and that Robin copter. Anyone else notice how much like a toy that looks? It bothered me because it's not at all Damian but i bet it's for toy merchandising purposes


Is ridiculous that copter(his TT helicopter is thousands times better).. 

That thing doesn´t fit with Damian and less with his age..




> Damian's hair in Batman Ninja is pretty much Ra's but balder


Maybe for this I don´t like his hair...  Because is similar to Ra´s hair..

----------


## adrikito

For those intested in this..




> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/02...-mommy-issues/
> 
> Jon develops a crush on a girl, probably on one of his classmates. Didn't see that coming


Now I understand WHY TALIA appears here. I can´t complain about her this time.  Maybe... this review will cure my hate against Talia....Mother and Son are agree in that put him in a school was the worst idea ever of Bruce..

*
Fortunatelly, this is going to depress all RobinxSuperboy fans..*

----------


## The Dying Detective

> For those intested in this..
> 
> 
> 
> Now I understand WHY TALIA appears here. I can´t complain about her this time.  Maybe... this review will cure my hate against Talia....Mother and Son are agree in that put him in a school was the worst idea ever of Bruce..
> 
> *
> Fortunatelly, this is going to depress all RobinxSuperboy fans..*


I'm in though you would think Damian's crush on Emiko Queen would have helped depressing them.

----------


## adrikito

> I'm in though you would think Damian's crush on Emiko Queen would have helped depressing them.


*
I never doubted that Damian was not Gay before that.*. As many in the past I saw him as someone not interested in this.. Others told me things like... Damian love the blondes(stephanie brown, supergirl) or one comment of Damian about Katana..

If Superboy has a crush with a girl in the comic that created that problem(robinxsuperboy).. those interested in that relation will be dissapointed.. Is enough for me... Less strange images of these 2.. Tumblr is a BAD PLACE for put Damian name now..

*
I THINK THAT CERTAIN PERSONS ARE ONLY FANS OF SS, THEY DON´T KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THE CHARACTERS IN OTHER COMICS...*


Jason is the only robin that I would accept as gay but.... I am more interested in see him with Artemis now.. I never expected that I would like her..

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Jason is the only robin that I would accept as gay but.... I am more interested in see him with Artemis now.. I never expected that I would like her..


There were hints that Jason was not that way either he had a crush on Donna Troy and he was not happy to see her old flame Kyle Rayner it was in 52. I think he likes Amazons. Andd let's not forget Talia that relationship was frowned on but it happened so there's no point griping about it.

----------


## adrikito

> There were hints that Jason was not that way either he had a crush on Donna Troy and he was not happy to see her old flame Kyle Rayner it was in 52. *I think he likes Amazons.*


He likes the amazons..

With the current team of Red Hood and the Outlaws I think that is a good idea one JasonxArtemis..

----------


## The Dying Detective

> He likes the amazons..
> 
> With the current team of Red Hood and the Outlaws I think that is a good idea one JasonxArtemis..


For now it looks like an experimental idea though while Lobdell has claimed he doe snot want to push Jason and Artemis together the way he writes them tends to say otherwise.

----------


## adrikito

> For now it looks like an experimental idea though whil*e Lobdell has claimed he doe snot want to push Jason and Artemis together* the way he writes them tends to say otherwise.


Yeah.. I heard that too..

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Yeah.. I heard that too..


Those statements are rather glarring when you read the Outlaws Annual and the end of Who is Artemis and Bizarro Reborn.

----------


## dietrich

Here too! Ahhh It's spreading.
I came here to escape Shipping convos from Batman #40 thread and you guys are talking ships  :Mad:

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Here too! Ahhh It's spreading.
> I came here to escape Shipping convos from Batman #40 thread and you guys are talking ships


Couldn't resist mate.

----------


## dietrich

> There were hints that Jason was not that way either he had a crush on Donna Troy and he was not happy to see her old flame Kyle Rayner it was in 52. I think he likes Amazons. Andd let's not forget Talia that relationship was frowned on but it happened so there's no point griping about it.


Happening and DC accepting it happened are two different things. Is that still in continuity? Such a huge issue and not one writer brings it up. Not once ever? The lack of acknowledgement implies it's been swept under the rug or not a thing.

I mean with how many times Lobdell has gone over past events in that book?

----------


## dietrich

> *
> I never doubted that Damian was not Gay before that.*. As many in the past I saw him as someone not interested in this.. Others told me things like... Damian love the blondes(stephanie brown, supergirl) or one comment of Damian about Katana..
> 
> If Superboy has a crush with a girl in the comic that created that problem(robinxsuperboy).. those interested in that relation will be dissapointed.. Is enough for me... Less strange images of these 2.. Tumblr is a BAD PLACE for put Damian name now..


Sadly that's not how those fans operate. Those fans don't care if they are gay or not or what comics say they have their imaginary couples and they stick to it.

And they have huge fanbases often times seemingly larger than the character's actual canon pairing.

You just to try to ignore it.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Happening and DC accepting it happened are two different things. Is that still in continuity? Such a huge issue and not one writer brings it up. Not once ever? The lack of acknowledgement implies it's been swept under the rug or not a thing.
> 
> I mean with how many times Lobdell has gone over past events in that book?


He has gone over them quite a bit particularly his villain Harvest and Roy Harpers's past with Killer Croc. But i think Talia is something Lobell might want to forget.

----------


## dietrich

> He has gone over them quite a bit particularly his villain Harvest and Roy Harpers's past with Killer Croc. But i think Talia is something Lobell might want to forget.


The fact that not even Bat writers tried to bring it up leads me to believe that they are burying it.
It would make for a great story and character arc especially now when everyone's totally stepped all over Jason's Robin who died and came back, Batman with guns and doing what Bruce won't/can't do thing.

But I hope they don't. Talia has had a lot of mud slung at her in the last few years. They've warped her character. She is the daughter of the demon but she doesn't have to be made an actual demon.

----------


## adrikito

> I'm in though you would think Damian's crush on Emiko Queen would have helped depressing them.


Talking about that, this happened in the last Green Arrow chapter.... He only appeared in this image visiting Emiko in the hospital(GA previous saga consecuences):

Green Arrow damian wayne robin emiko queen red arrow.jpg

----------


## The Dying Detective

> The fact that not even Bat writers tried to bring it up leads me to believe that they are burying it.
> It would make for a great story and character arc especially now when everyone's totally stepped all over Jason's Robin who died and came back, Batman with guns and doing what Bruce won't/can't do thing.
> 
> But I hope they don't. Talia has had a lot of mud slung at her in the last few years. They've warped her character. She is the daughter of the demon but she doesn't have to be made an actual demon.


Hey if I did Son of Batman one of the things I would do is make sure not to mess of Son of the Demon which was the first step to Talai's character being messed up. But following it to the hilt would require Damian to receive a totally different introduction maybe as this child prodigy who wants to know who family is.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I forgot add this image... I was watching this GA saga:
> 
> Green Arrow damian wayne robin emiko queen red arrow.jpg


He must like Emiko.

----------


## adrikito

> He must like Emiko.


Yeah.. He is showing his true age here.. 

Even if this is only 1 image, I never expected this.. Sometimes we can see DC using him like before rebirth(like a kid), especially in SS..

But.. She had a fantasy with NIGHTWING in Green Arrow comic....

----------


## Byrant

> It doesnt need to be to animesque
> if it was ben 10 like it would work


Like the movies? I'd rather a fully anime style, but just art.

----------


## Byrant

> Do you mean Ninja or a supersons cartoon?
> 
> Ninja is out this year.
> Supersons animated [if we get one] shouldn't be that far into the future. I mean the concept has been around how long? A year and we already have 3 different sets of action figures and now a part in Zoom. They have great word of mouth.
> DC will want to keep that momentum going.
> 
> Plus they need content for that DC streaming service right


Was the cartoon. Yesterday i realized that Jon is available in DC Legends. its wiki isn't updated. :Stick Out Tongue: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0XHH5GBj3c

DUMzd4xVQAADu1V.jpg

Source https://twitter.com/dclegends?lang=es

----------


## Byrant

> Damian's hair in Batman Ninja is pretty much Ra's but balder


Why god Why. I don't like it.

----------


## Byrant

> For those intested in this..
> 
> 
> 
> Now I understand WHY TALIA appears here. I can´t complain about her this time.  Maybe... this review will cure my hate against Talia....Mother and Son are agree in that put him in a school was the worst idea ever of Bruce..
> 
> *
> Fortunatelly, this is going to depress all RobinxSuperboy fans..*


I hate when people ship Damian. I always tried to find normal art of damian in tumblr, But always the same Dick Grayson, Dick Grayson, Dick Grayson. And now Jon. Even in Lois and Clark apprecitaion thread is full of Damian and Jon ship pics. I hate and try to ignore them.

----------


## Byrant

> *
> I never doubted that Damian was not Gay before that.*. As many in the past I saw him as someone not interested in this.. Others told me things like... Damian love the blondes(stephanie brown, supergirl) or one comment of Damian about Katana..
> 
> If Superboy has a crush with a girl in the comic that created that problem(robinxsuperboy).. those interested in that relation will be dissapointed.. Is enough for me... Less strange images of these 2.. Tumblr is a BAD PLACE for put Damian name now..
> 
> *
> I THINK THAT CERTAIN PERSONS ARE ONLY FANS OF SS, THEY DON´T KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THE CHARACTERS IN OTHER COMICS...*
> 
> 
> Jason is the only robin that I would accept as gay but.... I am more interested in see him with Artemis now.. I never expected that I would like her..


I dont know where DamiDick and DamiJon Fans get their sick argument. I understand about dick, brothers bla bla bla ... Even I hate that, But Jon. I agree the friends concept, but there are other pictures that i really hate.

----------


## Byrant

> Here too! Ahhh It's spreading.
> I came here to escape Shipping convos from Batman #40 thread and you guys are talking ships


Sorry, I hate them too.

----------


## Rac7d*

> For those intested in this..
> 
> 
> 
> Now I understand WHY TALIA appears here. I can´t complain about her this time.  Maybe... this review will cure my hate against Talia....Mother and Son are agree in that put him in a school was the worst idea ever of Bruce..
> 
> *
> Fortunatelly, this is going to depress all RobinxSuperboy fans..*


Were people shipping those boys? Their best friends, Damain doesnt have too many of them so making one of his  first into romantic relationship would be weird...

----------


## ayanestar

> I hate when people ship Damian. I always tried to find normal art of damian in tumblr, But always the same Dick Grayson, Dick Grayson, Dick Grayson. And now Jon. Even in Lois and Clark apprecitaion thread is full of Damian and Jon ship pics. I hate and try to ignore them.


It's tumblr everything is gay on tumblr not even kids are save or siblings. No Batman character is save, the shipping culture is insane lol. Dick and Jason are especially popular.
Damian and Jon are cute as friends. You just have to learn to ignore that part of the fandom. I don't even blink anymore when I see some rather questionable Dick and Bruce art nowadays lol
This for example is adorable (it's a Dragon Ball reference it case you don't know). Just ask me if you need save fanart I'll find it for you  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Byrant

> It's tumblr everything is gay on tumblr not even kids are save or siblings. No Batman character is save, the shipping culture is insane lol. Dick and Jason are especially popular.
> Damian and Jon are cute as friends. You just have to learn to ignore that part of the fandom. I don't even blink anymore when I see some rather questionable Dick and Bruce art nowadays lol
> This for example is adorable (it's a Dragon Ball reference it case you don't know). Just ask me if you need save fanart I'll find it for you


Wow, i thought that Hitler was evil.

----------


## ayanestar

> Wow, i thought that Hitler was evil.


I'm pretty sure it's too much to compare Hitler (who was literally the devil) to the shipping culture lol. However there are a lot of fans who seriously need to think twice before drawing or writing certain scenarios with certain characters especially if the characters are underage.

----------


## Byrant

> I'm pretty sure it's too much to compare Hitler (who was literally the devil) to the shipping culture lol. However there are a lot of fans who seriously need to think twice before drawing or writing certain scenarios with certain characters especially if the characters are underage.


Have you tried sites like pivix or pinterest to search for art? I have search pics in sites beyond devianart or tumblr an always the same thing that i hate.

----------


## ayanestar

> Have you tried sites like pivix or pinterest?


I'm not a fan Pinterest and I usually only use Pivix for anime related stuff but it's fine. I'm used to the tumblr mess by now. I have certain tags and accounts blocked, which makes it easier. I do the same on twitter.

----------


## Byrant

> I'm not a fan Pinterest and I usually only use Pivix for anime related stuff but it's fine. I'm used to the tumblr mess by now. I have certain tags and accounts blocked, which makes it easier. I do the same on twitter.


If you have a paypal account you can buy art in Pivix, but is expensive.

----------


## AlvinDraper

urgh, damain is seeing emiko, can percy just leave the teen titans title??

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Yeah.. He is showing his true age here.. 
> 
> Even if this is only 1 image, I never expected this.. Sometimes we can see DC using him like before rebirth(like a kid), especially in SS..
> 
> But.. She had a fantasy with NIGHTWING in Green Arrow comic....


I have to read the issues where Damian acts his age and Nightwing is the most irresistible man in DC how could Emiko not have fantasy about him?

----------


## fanfan13

> Have you tried sites like pivix or pinterest to search for art? I have search pics in sites beyond devianart or tumblr an always the same thing that i hate.


Pinterest is not that save either as it is like a place where a lot of pictures from everywhere collected together in one site. I mean even if you search only for Damian, you will still find those shippy pictures of him.

Maybe if you're using tumblr, just block certain tags and shippers and I think you'll be save enough.




> urgh, damain is seeing emiko, can percy just leave the teen titans title??


You don't like the idea of Damian and Emiko?

----------


## fanfan13

Anyone read The Shadow/Batman #5? It was a great issue!
I love how badass Damian is and finally we have Bruce and Damian dynamic again (sort of).

These are my favorite dialogues.

Robin (to Ra's): "While we've been fighting -- I've been silently *screaming*. Your *illusion* is shattered."
.
Alfred (to Bruce): "You're not *alone*, Sir. Wherever Master Damian is, he will *signal* you."
.
Batman: "The pattern was there. Damian *tried* to show me. You *said* he'd signal me, Alfred..."
Batman: "...He *did*."

----------


## dietrich

> Was the cartoon. Yesterday i realized that Jon is available in DC Legends. its wiki isn't updated.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0XHH5GBj3c
> 
> Attachment 61768
> 
> Source https://twitter.com/dclegends?lang=es


Wow That was fast which again tells you where DC and Warner stands on the is Bruce the Bio dad subject. I mean look at that picture.

Nice avatar.

----------


## Byrant

> Pinterest is not that save either as it is like a place where a lot of pictures from everywhere collected together in one site. I mean even if you search only for Damian, you will still find those shippy pictures of him.
> 
> Maybe if you're using tumblr, just block certain tags and shippers and I think you'll be save enough.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like the idea of Damian and Emiko?


I always gonna hate thoose pictures, but they aren't important to me because are uncannon. I just care about DC stuff. Also block tags doesn't work always because people don't tag propertly the pictures.

----------


## dietrich

> Anyone read The Shadow/Batman #5? It was a great issue!
> I love how badass Damian is and finally we have Bruce and Damian dynamic again (sort of).
> 
> These are my favorite dialogues.
> 
> Robin (to Ra's): "While we've been fighting -- I've been silently *screaming*. Your *illusion* is shattered."
> .
> Alfred (to Bruce): "You're not *alone*, Sir. Wherever Master Damian is, he will *signal* you."
> .
> ...


Offshore so not read it yet. It was the showdown with Ra's. Can't wait.

Those lines are amazing. Did you highlight those words yourself or was it like that in the book Fan Fan it's got me thinking.

----------


## adrikito

> I have to read the issues where Damian acts his age and Nightwing is the most irresistible man in DC how could Emiko not have fantasy about him?


EVEN JESSICA CRUZ WANTED NIGHTWING IN THE LAST Green Lantern chapter.. hahahha... Damian should try to aspire to this in the future.. Nothing impossible, look his father..

----------


## The Dying Detective

> EVEN JESSICA CRUZ WANTED NIGHTWING IN THE LAST Green Lantern chapter.. hahahha... Damian should try to aspire to this in the future.. Nothing impossible, look his father..


A Green Latnerns an Nightwing team up will be something I would pay good money for just to see Jessica all a flutter. First Damian needs to work on his calcium consumption and manners towards the ladies.

----------


## adrikito

> It's tumblr everything is gay on tumblr not even kids are save or siblings. No Batman character is save, the shipping culture is insane lol. Dick and Jason are especially popular.
> 
> This for example is adorable (it's a Dragon Ball reference it case you don't know). Just ask me if you need save fanart I'll find it for you


If you fuse one Angel(SUPERBOY) and one Demon(ROBIN) you will see.... A FALLEN ANGEL(The bad side always WIN)





> Anyone read The Shadow/Batman #5? It was a great issue!
> I love how badass Damian is and finally we have Bruce and Damian dynamic again (sort of).
> 
> These are my favorite dialogues.
> 
> Robin (to Ra's): "While we've been fighting -- I've been silently *screaming*. Your *illusion* is shattered."
> .
> Alfred (to Bruce): "You're not *alone*, Sir. Wherever Master Damian is, he will *signal* you."
> .
> ...


I read the chapter too... That issue was amazing..

I liked that moment with Bruce and Alfred talking about damian too.. a real father.

----------


## dietrich

> *I dont know where DamiDick* and DamiJon Fans get their sick argument. I understand about dick, brothers bla bla bla ... Even I hate that, But Jon. I agree the friends concept, but there are other pictures that i really hate.


From the comics. And Morrison. The comics also had doggy pictures too. The Bat world is honestly kind of gay.

----------


## dietrich

> Talking about that, this happened in the last Green Arrow chapter.... He only appeared in this image visiting Emiko in the hospital(GA previous saga consecuences):
> 
> Attachment 61766


I love this. I like Benjamin Percy

----------


## dietrich

> Hey if I did Son of Batman one of the things I would do is make sure not to mess of Son of the Demon which was the first step to Talai's character being messed up. But following it to the hilt would require Damian to receive a totally different introduction maybe as this child prodigy who wants to know who family is.


Can't believe such a bat and continuity nut like Morrison would forget or mistake such a thing. 
I wish Damian could get a different intro but I wouldn't trade all his growth his journey for that. Damian is a strong character divisive yes but he still build a strong with the rape origin.

Some article can''t remember name compared him t fungus. Damian Wayne is like fungus he grows on you [something along those lines] and they are correct.

----------


## Byrant

> From the comics. And Morrison. The comics also had doggy pictures too. The Bat world is honestly kind of gay.


Sarcasm everywhere. I miss the inocence of 90's. Now we have rule............ i hope you know what i'm talking about.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Can't believe such a bat and continuity nut like Morrison would forget or mistake such a thing. 
> I wish Damian could get a different intro but I wouldn't trade all his growth his journey for that. Damian is a strong character divisive yes but he still build a strong with the rape origin.
> 
> Some article can''t remember name compared him t fungus. Damian Wayne is like fungus he grows on you [something along those lines] and they are correct.


I think Mr. Morrison was relying too much on memory at that time but it doesn't make sense for him to do so. I could rework it to exclude the rape but maintain the fact Talia was the one who introduce Damian to Bruce. But nevertheless you speak the truth an all it took was writers to make him grow more interesting.

----------


## dietrich

> Hey if I did Son of Batman one of the things I would do is make sure not to mess of Son of the Demon which was the first step to Talai's character being messed up. But following it to the hilt would require Damian to receive a totally different introduction maybe as this child prodigy who wants to know who family is.


Didn't we already do that? B&R.

Batman to me is about family. A story about fathers and son's.Bruce and Dick started it and Dick and Damian bring's it full circle.
Dick is to and did for Damian what Bruce did for and is for Dick. Both stepped in and saved a young boy who lost their father. Their run as Batman and Robin Bruce's 1st son choosing his biological son to be his Robin. That is special.

It is sad that Bat fans always bicker over adopted v blood because Batman tells us that both are family 100%. 
The ones you pick, the ones you didn't plan for but grew to love and would give your live for. Dick and Damian are the very representation of that.

The current Batman book is so messed up it's a joke and insulting to imply that his love for Selina is deeper than what he has for his kids.


The idea that his happiness is gonna come from marrying Selina is daft. Marriage doesn't equal happiness or love. Anyone who thinks that is stupid.
True happiness comes from within. and fyi Batman always had love.

Bruce is surrounded by love. He has a huge loving family. People who accept him warts and all. They've seen his worst, endured the worst for him and from him and they still loves him regardless. Even when they fight they still love each other, even when they don't agree or have done terrible things they forgive and the love remains.


Tom King says we've never seen a happy batman but that's not true because Morrison's Dickbat was exactly that.


Anyway family for Damian =Bruce and the Robins and Alfred, the mini zoo are family Damian found them already.


Apologise for this becoming a ramble [long nite no sleep]

----------


## Byrant

> Wow That was fast which again tells you where DC and Warner stands on the is Bruce the Bio dad subject. I mean look at that picture.
> 
> Nice avatar.


Yeah, but it's dificult to get. Yesterday i download the app and is great, but you need to be patient unlocking characters. Even if you must pay for it.

Thanks. It is from "Crossed", a comic.

----------


## fanfan13

> I always gonna hate thoose pictures, but they aren't important to me because are uncannon. I just care about DC stuff. Also block tags doesn't work always because people don't tag propertly the pictures.


ah I feel you. I also dislike it when people don't tag things properly.




> Offshore so not read it yet. It was the showdown with Ra's. Can't wait.
> 
> Those lines are amazing. Did you highlight those words yourself or was it like that in the book Fan Fan it's got me thinking.


Amazing right? It's exactly as how it was in the book.

----------


## fanfan13

> A Green Latnerns an Nightwing team up will be something I would pay good money for just to see Jessica all a flutter. First Damian needs to work on his calcium consumption and manners towards the ladies.


Calcium consumption and manners towards the ladies. Ha!
Damian being Damian is a charm itself hahaha




> It is sad that Bat fans always bicker over adopted v blood because Batman tells us that both are family 100%. 
> The ones you pick, the ones you didn't plan for but grew to love and would give your live for. Dick and Damian are the very representation of that.


As I see it, the bickering is more due to DC's unfair treatment and exposure than anything. can't help Damian is just amazing.
I like your meta btw  :Smile:

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Didn't we already do that? B&R.
> 
> Batman to me is about family. A story about fathers and son's.Bruce and Dick started it and Dick and Damian bring's it full circle.
> Dick is to and did for Damian what Bruce did for and is for Dick. Both stepped in and saved a young boy who lost their father. Their run as Batman and Robin Bruce's 1st son choosing his biological son to be his Robin. That is special.
> 
> It is sad that Bat fans always bicker over adopted v blood because Batman tells us that both are family 100%. 
> The ones you pick, the ones you didn't plan for but grew to love and would give your live for. Dick and Damian are the very representation of that.
> 
> The current Batman book is so messed up it's a joke and insulting to imply that his love for Selina is deeper than what he has for his kids.
> ...


Well get some sleep personally I don't care one Robin is as good as the other at this point if Damian wasn't created some other guy would have been given the role once Tim Drake grew up and rinse and repeat. But yeah it's kind of odd that Bruce is prioritising Selina over his boys there are some cases where it is possible but for Batman no.

----------


## adrikito

Damian in 2036:

damian_wayne_batman_2036.jpg

The artist:

https://www.deviantart.com/art/Damia...2036-729578807

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah, but it's dificult to get. Yesterday i download the app and is great, but you need to be patient unlocking characters. Even if you must pay for it.
> 
> Thanks. It is from "Crossed", a comic.


I see those outfits though.
Agree They do need to update their wiki.

----------


## dietrich

> Calcium consumption and manners towards the ladies. Ha!
> Damian being Damian is a charm itself hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> As I see it, the bickering is more due to DC's unfair treatment and exposure than anything. can't help Damian is just amazing.
> I like your meta btw


Maybe it's all 3 and hell YEAH he does.

----------


## dietrich

> Well get some sleep personally I don't care one Robin is as good as the other at this point if Damian wasn't created some other guy would have been given the role once Tim Drake grew up and rinse and repeat. But yeah it's kind of odd that Bruce is prioritising Selina over his boys there are some cases where it is possible but for Batman no.


True my I like some more
It reads like that because it was originally a response to the Dick and Damian are brothers blah blah blah I hate them post pissed me off. I went off on one.
Can't on call sadly

----------


## The Dying Detective

> True my I like some more
> It reads like that because it was originally a response to the Dick and Damian are brothers blah blah blah I hate them post pissed me off. I went off on one.
> Can't on call sadly


Well hope you find some well anyway I meant that if I were to follow Son of the Demon to the hilt I would have to reimagine Damian as this child prodigy who wants to know who his real family is and the only clue is the knife he has on him. And what do you mean by 'Can't on call sadly'?

----------


## AlvinDraper

> You don't like the idea of Damian and Emiko?



Well, yes. I don't hate her, but the ship...so much

----------


## dietrich

> Well hope you find some well anyway I meant that if I were to follow Son of the Demon to the hilt I would have to reimagine Damian as this child prodigy who wants to know who his real family is and the only clue is the knife he has on him. And what do you mean by 'Can't on call sadly'?



I couldn't go to sleep cos I was on call...working but shift just ended so off to tuck in with a good book. There's A period piece by Shakespeare I have to hand  :Smile:  so yeah. Love the reimagine.

----------


## fanfan13

> Well get some sleep personally I don't care one Robin is as good as the other at this point if Damian wasn't created some other guy would have been given the role once Tim Drake grew up and rinse and repeat.


Repeat... There will unfortunately be someone (other than Duke) who will be created in the future to replace Damian as Robin -sighs-




> Well, yes. I don't hate her, but the ship...so much


If you don't mind, I'd like to hear your thoughts why you don't like them as a ship.

For me, it doesn't have to be romance, however I'd be excited if DC puts Damian and Emiko together in the same team.

----------


## fanfan13

Yesterday I read the review of Super Sons #13 in BC

*spoilers:*
Damian is attending Jon's school for real. As a student. And as expected he doesn't get along with the other students in that school.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Rac7d*

> Calcium consumption and manners towards the ladies. Ha!
> Damian being Damian is a charm itself hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> As I see it, the bickering is more due to DC's unfair treatment and exposure than anything. can't help Damian is just amazing.
> I like your meta btw


Batman didnt go to hell for jason..... just sayin

----------


## fanfan13

> Batman didnt go to hell for jason..... just sayin


hahaha see, that's part of my point.

----------


## dietrich

Bruce: I brought Damian over.
Dick:？？？
Damian :| :| :|

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

I liked damian's outfit in multiversity: the just the best.

Damian/Emiko works as Damian's first attempt at a real relationship but it shouldn't be the OTP. It should fizzle out pretty fast.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I couldn't go to sleep cos I was on call...working but shift just ended so off to tuck in with a good book. There's A period piece by Shakespeare I have to hand  so yeah. Love the reimagine.


Well hope you enjoy your sleep and you can hand in your Shakespeare piece as soona s possible. And thanks only issue is that I alos might have to change Damian's personality a little since he was adopted by a well adjusted couple at the end of Son of the Demon.

----------


## fanfan13

> Damian/Emiko works as Damian's first attempt at a real relationship but it shouldn't be the OTP. It should fizzle out pretty fast.


I think so too. It'd be interesting to explore that side of Damian for the first time with someone, I mean the first time he's actually doing something to form a romantic relationship, however it doesn't have to work successfully and it also shouldn't be his last, it's just the beginning. He's 13 already. And for now Emiko seems to be the most fitted partner for that.

By the way I found a good character analysis about Damian and leadership. If you're interested, please check this out.

----------


## adrikito

> Calcium consumption and manners towards the ladies. Ha!
> Damian being Damian is a charm itself hahaha


I think that Talia accelerated his growing(for make him use a sword) but... Damian real body is like a kid of 9 years... When others can´t continue growing Damian will continue growing..

He needs Nightwing lessons.. 




> Damian/Emiko works as Damian's first attempt at a real relationship but it shouldn't be the OTP. It should fizzle out pretty fast.






> I think so too. It'd be interesting to explore that side of Damian for the first time with someone, I mean the first time he's actually doing something to form a romantic relationship, however it doesn't have to work successfully and it also shouldn't be his last, it's just the beginning. He's 13 already. And for now Emiko seems to be the most fitted partner for that.
> .


Even Percy was not positive about this... Damian was the only who fell in love..  However, I would like to see a Green Arrow/Batman/TT saga exploring this in the future... Even if I am sure that this will end in nothing..

----------


## fanfan13

> Even Percy was not positive about this... Damian was the only who fell in love..  However, I would like to see a Green Arrow/Batman/TT saga exploring this in the future... Even if I am sure that this will end in nothing..


Despite that, this is still such a nice touch though (I took it from your post adrikito)
Attachment 61766

----------


## adrikito

> Despite that, this is still such a nice touch though (I took it from your post adrikito)
> Attachment 61766


I was thinking about that.. a change of opinion?

Today I heard that Percy is teasing a Gotham-set title... I didn´t know that.. Maybe for this he likes this comment(is a clue)

https://twitter.com/zachquam/status/955632188359405568

----------


## Barbatos666

He said darker zip code. I dont think he's moving to Batman neccessarily.

----------


## adrikito

*There’s a defining factor in the Green Arrow mythology, it’s that an archer always falls in love with a bird..* Oliver Queen fell for Dinah Lance, the Black Canary. 

with Benjamin Percy and Juan Ferreya’s Green Arrow #37, a new Arrow/Bird romance is developing: the romance of Red Arrow, Oliver’s half-sister Emiko Queen, and current Robin, Damian Wayne.

https://www.cbr.com/green-arrow-red-...robin-romance/

He is right.. I forgot that Robin is a Bird too..

----------


## Barbatos666

Percy is leaving GA and I think its unlikely that TT will survive as it is. Sincerely doubt we'll get Damiko.

----------


## adrikito

> Percy is leaving GA and I think its unlikely that TT will survive as it is. Sincerely doubt we'll get Damiko.


No matter... 

*The only that I want now is RSOB return and see The RobinxSuperboy fanaticism falling*.. I hope that SS 13 spoilers(superboy 1st crush) will help in this..

----------


## Yonekunih

> No matter... 
> 
> I have enough with Superboy starting a romance something that suggest SS 13 spoilers... I don´t care but The RobinxSuperboy fanaticism will fall.. Something that I want.. Not see more strange images of Damian with him.


Hate to break it to you, but from my expericence, a ship won't come down that easy, it's already as not canon as it can get so the fandom won't really care about what ahppen in canon. 

See Superman and Batman, they both are married/engaged, that doesn't stop arts/fanfics about them from being made. So yeah... I guess for who don't like Robin/Superboy, you should learn to ignore it, it makes life easier. Because if not Superboy, Damian is paired with Colin more than often lol. 

I personally don't like/hate but for the Robins, I enjoy general family fanarts and fanfic more than shipping and such.

----------


## adrikito

> Hate to break it to you, but from my expericence, a ship won't come down that easy, it's already as not canon as it can get so the fandom won't really care about what ahppen in canon. 
> 
> See Superman and Batman, they both are married/engaged, that doesn't stop arts/fanfics about them from being made. So yeah... I guess for who don't like Robin/Superboy, you should learn to ignore it, it makes life easier. Because if not Superboy, Damian is paired with Colin more than often lol. 
> .


Tumblr is a bad place.. I saw this with Colin too one time(despite his few appearances and years without appear).. The first image too gay.. In the 2nd image the real Damian was angry with him(all was one colin fantasy)..

I only want... LESS IMAGES(less people interested in make these images), I know that is impossible stop these things when they start.. 

Today I saw many images of RavenxDamian... However, I can´t be angry for this.. I can understand that JL vs TT(for example) was a big help for this.. Even I saw they as a couple in the film..

----------


## Yonekunih

> Tumblr is a bad place.. I saw this with Colin too(despite his few appearances and years dissapeared) one time.. The first image too gay.. In the 2nd image the real Damian was angry with him(all was one colin fantasy)..
> 
> I only want... LESS IMAGES, I know that is impossible stop these things when they start.. Today I saw many images of RavenxDamian(however, I can´t be angry with this)..


Not only Tumblr but Twitter also. I like RobRae too (specifically the Teen Titans movies only though), they both kinda share the same past and she can see through his stubborness and jerkness, so I'll call that a win.

----------


## adrikito

> Not only Tumblr but Twitter also. I like RobRae too (specifically the Teen Titans movies only though), they both kinda share the same past and she can see through his stubborness and jerkness, so I'll call that a win.


I don´t remember see nothing strange in twitter... Maybe TOO CUTE... but not something excesive.. However, I put Damian name in twitter in strange ocassions.. few times..

*And pixiv.. In deviantart is more strange found these kind of images*... Maybe they are erased or censored..


I THINK THAT WE SHOULD FORGET THIS AND TALK ABOUT BETTER THINGS.

----------


## Yonekunih

> I don´t remember see nothing strange in twitter... Maybe TOO CUTE... but not something excesive.. However, I put Damian name in twitter in strange ocassions.. few times..
> 
> *And pixiv.. In deviantart is more strange found these kind of images*... Maybe they are erased or censored..
> 
> 
> I THINK THAT WE SHOULD FORGET THIS AND TALK ABOUT BETTER THINGS.


lol yes, I myself enjoy all of Damian ships (minus the Batclan within parings) so we should talk about other things xD

On another note, anyone read latest Shadow/Batman issue? I really like the Damian in this one, clever and arrogant and snobby but I enjoy him really much. And for once, Batman agreed Damian is right.

----------


## adrikito

> lol yes, I myself enjoy all of Damian ships (minus the Batclan within parings) so we should talk about other things xD
> 
> On another note, anyone read latest Shadow/Batman issue? I really like the Damian in this one, clever and arrogant and snobby but I enjoy him really much. And for once, Batman agreed Damian is right.


Yeah, I saw the issue, another user mentioned that was a really good issue..

----------


## TheCape

I finally returned for my auto imposed exile (ergo, i lost myself on christmas and i didn't have time ro properly return until a few days ago  :Smile: ), what's has been going on with Lil' Wayne?.

----------


## adrikito

> I finally returned for my auto imposed exile (ergo, i lost myself on christmas and i didn't have time ro properly return until a few days ago ), what's has been going on with Lil' Wayne?.


Talking about Lil´ Wayne:

https://www.newsarama.com/38581-dust...n-a-crime.html

*IN BATMAN/SHADOW 5*, He fights against Al Ghul and.. Is better for you see the chapter...




> This happened in the Green Arrow 37... He only appeared in this image visiting Emiko in the hospital(GA previous saga consecuences):
> 
> Attachment 61766


And you can found one review of SS 13 in internet... Despite I am not in Supersons, I was not happy for see her but... *I read this review and I support Talia.. Poor Damian, the school is here.*

----------


## dietrich

> Sarcasm everywhere. I miss the inocence of 90's. Now we have rule............ i hope you know what i'm talking about.


Not that big a fan of the 90's and innocence is boring... Now there's title's like Harley Quinn's to balance thing's out.   :Stick Out Tongue: 


Sorry I'm not sure I do... 
You mean like 34?

----------


## dietrich

> I liked damian's outfit in multiversity: the just the best.
> 
> Damian/Emiko works as Damian's first attempt at a real relationship but it shouldn't be the OTP. It should fizzle out pretty fast.


The Just Batman is  the best dressed Batman... The fit and the cut... He looks more like a fashionista that a vigilant.

I want them to be buddies yeah but not sure if I'm ready to see him attempting to pull. I mean Injustice Damian appears to be skilled at charming the ladies but our Damian. I don't know.

----------


## AlvinDraper

> If you don't mind, I'd like to hear your thoughts why you don't like them as a ship.
> 
> For me, it doesn't have to be romance, however I'd be excited if DC puts Damian and Emiko together in the same team.


Sure! 
Well, the first reason (Since everyone use this to complain about others damian ships, I might as well use it)...he's a kid and emiko seems like a teenager (almost adult)
Now, the second reason is...they're so alike that is boring...rich father, assassin mother, stays with a good brother...
Damian having a crush on her just because she is cool it's ridiculous (Now, if had a crush on other girls or boys that he knew well, I would love)
but, this last one is a bit silly...just like it happened with TimKon its happening with Damiko...I used to love Kon and Emiko when I first met them, but then the shippers (Writer in emiko's case) made me hate the caracther and the ship, so...I don't intend to send hate to the shippers of this couple, but I really REALLY don't like the ship

Btw, sorry if you didn't understand something, English it's not my native language

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Sure! 
> Well, the first reason (Since everyone use this to complain about others damian ships, I might as well use it)...he's a kid and emiko seems like a teenager (almost adult)
> Now, the second reason is...they're so alike that is boring...rich father, assassin mother, stays with a good brother...
> Damian having a crush on her just because she is cool it's ridiculous (Now, if had a crush on other girls or boys that he knew well, I would love)
> but, this last one is a bit silly...just like it happened with TimKon its happening with Damiko...I used to love Kon and Emiko when I first met them, but then the shippers (Writer in emiko's case) made me hate the caracther and the ship, so...I don't intend to send hate to the shippers of this couple, but I really REALLY don't like the ship
> 
> Btw, sorry if you didn't understand something, English it's not my native language


Damian in fairness is thirteen and Emiko is well supposed to be one year older than him according to my sources but I think they changed her age. He also has crush on her because he considers her his equal.

----------


## fanfan13

> I finally returned for my auto imposed exile (ergo, i lost myself on christmas and i didn't have time ro properly return until a few days ago ), what's has been going on with Lil' Wayne?.


Welcome back!
What happened with our Lil Wayne huh, I don't know which one you're already aware and which you aren't so I'm going to mention what I know so far:
1. SuperSons of Tomorrow ends with Damian and Jon, in front of Superman, promised to be there and protect each other to prevent bad future from happening. Tumblr and the shippers exploded.
2. Batman receives a DNA test that proves he is not Damian's real father--Deathstroke is! Coming soon in a Deathstroke vs Batman 6 issue arc published beginning in April. Damian fans exploded.
3. To prepare for a threat from outside of earth, each Justice League (only five though) form 4 teams consisted of JL, heroes, anti-heroes, and villains in the upcoming Justice League: No Justice 4 issue mini series following the end of Metal. Damian will be part of Team Wisdom led by Flash, along with Cyborg, Harley, and Atom.
4. Super Sons will be one of the titles be made as a Graphic Novel for young readers as a part of DC Zoom line. Mr. Pearson will write it.
5. Another DC Zoom graphic novel, Gotham: Once Upon a Crime, seemingly will be a continuation of Li'l Gotham and will feature Damian as well.

However we are now talking about Damian ships, because Damian appeared in one panel of Green Arrow #37 visiting Emiko in the hospital. It was sweet.

oh and in the Shadow/Batman, Damian is a badass!

----------


## fanfan13

> Sure! 
> Well, the first reason (Since everyone use this to complain about others damian ships, I might as well use it)...he's a kid and emiko seems like a teenager (almost adult)
> Now, the second reason is...they're so alike that is boring...rich father, assassin mother, stays with a good brother...
> Damian having a crush on her just because she is cool it's ridiculous (Now, if had a crush on other girls or boys that he knew well, I would love)
> but, this last one is a bit silly...just like it happened with TimKon its happening with Damiko...I used to love Kon and Emiko when I first met them, but then the shippers (Writer in emiko's case) made me hate the caracther and the ship, so...I don't intend to send hate to the shippers of this couple, but I really REALLY don't like the ship
> 
> Btw, sorry if you didn't understand something, English it's not my native language


well they indeed have a similar background, but if executed right, it does have a potential I think?
unfortunately no one is interested to explore Damiko aside from Percy himself and I don't know if they will ever interact again after Percy is out of GA book so, I think, fortunately for you, this ship doesn't really have a bright future.
and Damiko is not a popular Damian ship anyway.

----------


## AlvinDraper

> well they indeed have a similar background, but if executed right, it does have a potential I think?
> unfortunately no one is interested to explore Damiko aside from Percy himself and I don't know if they will ever interact again after Percy is out of GA book so, I think, fortunately for you, this ship doesn't really have a bright future.
> and Damiko is not a popular Damian ship anyway.


Well I guess they could have a good relationship, but the way Percy writers just make me reject them =X and actually it makes me a little sad that they don't have a future...and also makes me sad that they aren't popular, I would kill for a ship to take down the incest on tumblr!

----------


## adrikito

> *I would kill for a ship to take down the incest on tumblr!*


This is the reason because I think that we need this(Damiko), during certain time..

Both are characters of differents worlds, the batworld and arrowworld, with or without that relationship they will continue here.. 

If Steph was created for Tim(that worked and thanks to this she is here now), in my mind Maya Ducard(created in a Damian comic) is ideal for Damian and I can´t support completely another ship for him..

----------


## dietrich

> Well hope you enjoy your sleep and you can hand in your Shakespeare piece as soona s possible. And thanks only issue is that I alos might have to change Damian's personality a little since he was adopted by a well adjusted couple at the end of Son of the Demon.


I don't believe his personality has to change so much just the learned behaviour like killing and the little oddities that come from being raised in such a unique and closed environment. His reserved attitude, being somewhat manipulative, snobbish, determination, priggishness. Those types of attributes are more down to his biological parents who let's face it are not the most social people. Both are quite subtle yet strong personality types.

The entitled shit part of Damian can  still be there though more mutted. I mean sometimes good , well meaning, well adjusted people still end up have annoying kids

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I don't believe his personality has to change so much just the learned behaviour like killing and the little oddities that come from being raised in such a unique and closed environment. His reserved attitude, being somewhat manipulative, snobbish, determination, priggishness. Those types of attributes are more down to his biological parents who let's face it are not the most social people. Both are quite subtle yet strong personality types.
> 
> The entitled shit part of Damian can  still be there though more mutted. I mean sometimes good , well meaning, well adjusted people still end up have annoying kids


Well I was thinking about doing something similar to and imagining Damian going to a regular and causing trouble because he's this stuck up, anti-social prodigy who is fixated on Batman and his adoptive parents are at a loss on how to reign him in. It could work I think.

----------


## fanfan13

> Well I guess they could have a good relationship, but the way Percy writers just make me reject them =X and actually it makes me a little sad that they don't have a future...and also makes me sad that they aren't popular, I would kill for a ship to take down the incest on tumblr!


Fans I encountered mostly are against Damiko as well (only a few who support) so yeah it's not popular and rather new compared to the other Damian ships. And yeah at least they can be friends if other writers aren't interested to explore the romance. I welcome Damian getting more actual friends his age other than Jon and Maya. At least put them in the same team to make the friendship happens.




> Well I was thinking about doing something similar to and imagining Damian going to a regular and causing trouble because he's this stuck up, anti-social prodigy who is fixated on Batman and his adoptive parents are at a loss on how to reign him in. It could work I think.


Right, I almost forgot the baby Talia gave birth to in Son of the Demon was up for an adoption.

----------


## Yonekunih

> Well I was thinking about doing something similar to and imagining Damian going to a regular and causing trouble because he's this stuck up, anti-social prodigy who is fixated on Batman and his adoptive parents are at a loss on how to reign him in. It could work I think.


I like Damian the was he was raised and trained in the League- it all make Damian the little boy I'm obsessed with, I wouldn't want his background story any other way.

It could work in an elseworld though, we already have a Brave and Bold eposide of him being Batman and Catwoman's son, so it could be interesting.

----------


## fanfan13

afc2276d-cf57-4207-a122-5bcc68a5bb1c.jpg

Anyone knows what comic is this (I only know the one saying the dialogue is Raven)? I always love it every time Damian gets a mention somewhere, especially from those who are not members of Batfam. It's like Damian's expanding his influence on others. Hard to resist and ignore.

----------


## adrikito

the TT:

Teen Titans.jpg

----------


## Yonekunih

> afc2276d-cf57-4207-a122-5bcc68a5bb1c.jpg
> 
> Anyone knows what comic is this (I only know the one saying the dialogue is Raven)? I always love it every time Damian gets a mention somewhere, especially from those who are not members of Batfam. It's like Damian's expanding his influence on others. Hard to resist and ignore.


Try finding it in Raven's book?

I love the idea that Dami is rubbing off on people too, like the newest issue of TT, Starfire got out of trouble thank to remember what Dami would do.

----------


## Rac7d*

Why isnt Gotham Academy being made into a show fos DC streaming services

----------


## The Dying Detective

Is it weird that in Young Justice Season 3 Tim Drake will be appearing dressed in Damian's costume? And there was supposed to be this next generation theme in it so why not use Damian but on the other hand Tim Drake was underused in season because of Jaime.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Is it weird that in Young Justice Season 3 Tim Drake will be appearing dressed in Damian's costume? And there was supposed to be this next generation theme in it so why not use Damian but on the other hand Tim Drake was underused in season because of Jaime.


everyone was underused becasue of Jaime

----------


## The Dying Detective

> everyone was underused becasue of Jaime


Then there is no point in this new generation theme they are trying to sell since most of the old generation is still there. It would be so worth it to see Damian on the Team.

----------


## doomeye56

> afc2276d-cf57-4207-a122-5bcc68a5bb1c.jpg
> 
> Anyone knows what comic is this (I only know the one saying the dialogue is Raven)? I always love it every time Damian gets a mention somewhere, especially from those who are not members of Batfam. It's like Damian's expanding his influence on others. Hard to resist and ignore.


The Young Monsters in Love Special

----------


## dietrich

> Well I was thinking about doing something similar to and imagining Damian going to a regular and causing trouble because he's this stuck up, anti-social prodigy who is fixated on Batman and his adoptive parents are at a loss on how to reign him in. It could work I think.


QUOTE=The Dying Detective;3441454]Well I was thinking about doing something similar to and imagining Damian going to a regular and causing trouble because he's this stuck up, *anti-social prodigy* who is fixated on Batman and his adoptive parents are at a loss on how to reign him in. It could work I think.[/QUOTE]



'I know' ...  I think it works... Open our minds to *possibilities.* what makes us who we are and what if's...
The Nature v Nuture debate always crops up When discussing Damian. 
" It's his Biology"  
The one drop rule.* That issue* 
He is vilified because of it. It damns him and it will pull him into darkness.

That would be a good way to go.

I've decided to visit the past. I'm ordering the upcoming ominibus from the April solicits. With Doomsday clock, Metal and Rebirth ending the landscape will change. I can't wait to read as a WHOLE.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> 'I know' ...  I think it works... Open our minds to *possibilities.* what makes us who we are and what if's...
> The Nature v Nuture debate always crops up When discussing Damian. 
> " It's his Biology"  
> The one drop rule.* That issue* 
> He is vilified because of it. It damns him and it will pull him into darkness.
> 
> That would be a good way to go.
> 
> I've decided to visit the past. I'm ordering the upcoming ominibus from the April solicits. With Doomsday clock, Metal and Rebirth ending the landscape will change. I can't wait to read as a WHOLE.


That can be great way to define Damian in work anyway and he struggles between letting his biology or his choices define him especially if Talia comes to see him and enjoy!

----------


## dietrich

> Is it weird that in Young Justice Season 3 Tim Drake will be appearing dressed in Damian's costume? And there was supposed to be this next generation theme in it so why not use Damian but on the other hand Tim Drake was underused in season because of Jaime.


We might yet see Dmain. Not a fan of Tim wearing a hood. It makes little sense. Robins swap clothes in adaptations all the time due to the changing trends to keep up with the world outside of comics. The only exception being JasonRobin from BTAS  using the Tim Drake alias because jason was dead with no plans of revival.

Unless YJ3 Tim is revealed to be a member of the LOA there is no reason for the Hood. Damian wears a hood for a reason. Robin's DON't wear hoods for a reason. A reason that was touched on in B&R comics.

It might be Matt. He wears a hood. OMG I want that so much

----------


## The Dying Detective

> We might yet see Dmain. Not a fan of Tim wearing a hood. It makes little sense. Robins swap clothes in adaptations all the time due to the changing trends to keep up with the world outside of comics. The only exception being JasonRobin from BTAS  using the Tim Drake alias because jason was dead with no plans of revival.
> 
> Unless YJ3 Tim is revealed to be a member of the LOA there is no reason for the Hood. Damian wears a hood for a reason. Robin's DON't wear hoods for a reason. A reason that was touched on in B&R comics.
> 
> It might be Matt. He wears a hood. OMG I want that so much


Well I hope so the reason was because the hood obscures their vision so while it's very useful tool for hiding his identity better than the domino mask but every dangerous to keep on at all times. I thought the reason why Jason's background was folded into the BTAS Tim Drake was to create a more compelling character or something? Or maybe Tim Drake just has weird fashion choices in Young Justice Season 3 he's also going to get a love triangle as both Cassie Sandsmark and Stephanie Brown are on the Team. And Are you referring to Matt McGinnis because he wouldn't be born yet.

----------


## dietrich

> That can be great way to define Damian in work anyway and he struggles between letting his biology or his choices define him especially if Talia comes to see him and enjoy!


I'm looking forward to Talia in the Supersons. I still haven't read this weeks comics or reviews [had my brother go pick them up and hold to stop me peeking]

I know things are changing in the universe with so many stories coming back. I started reading comics in the Nu52 and almost exclusively Batverse titles.
Metal is fantastic and layered I'm missing so much because of my limited knowledge. 

I'm up to date on Batverse titles from the Morrison era to King. I have been reading collected volumes of older stuff but there so much So many stories. Like Batman I need prep. So the plan is to focus on the getting to know the old so I can thoroughly enjoy the whole  new DC that's coming.
Delayed gratification. That's the plan. Don't know if it's a good one, doubt I won't cave [almost guarantee I will] but that's the plan.

The possibilities and struggles. Overcoming and challenging expectations that's what drew me to Damian. He makes me think.
How fans react to and interpret his actions him is also fascinating to me.

How we interpret  others revels a lot about ourselves. Sometimes the fans and their reactions are the best part of the arc.

Thank you

----------


## dietrich

> Well I hope so the reason was because the hood obscures their vision so while it's very useful tool for hiding his identity better than the domino mask but every dangerous to keep on at all times. I thought the reason why Jason's background was folded into the BTAS Tim Drake was to create a more compelling character or something? Or maybe Tim Drake just has weird fashion choices in Young Justice Season 3 he's also going to get a love triangle as both Cassie Sandsmark and Stephanie Brown are on the Team. And Are you referring to Matt McGinnis because he wouldn't be born yet.


You're correct. They had to use the current Robin liked Jason's story more compelling. They said they found Jason more interesting which explains why not just his story but his personality was incorporated.

Crap that's true. Beyond is too far a time jump. 
LoL Tim is turning into a harem character.

It could be a fashion thing or it could be Damian. Damn. The internet will explode and the streets will run RED.
Tim fans haven't gotten over the event's from 2009. Rebirth hasn't quite panned out as hoped. Duke with his abilities easily fit the relatable day time every man sleuth role. It's getting harder to justify or find a use for Tim that isn't/can't be filled by other family members.

I liked YJ season 1. Season 2 was a mess. Over crowded and noisy. Blue was very visible and did things but the highlight and only thing I remember is  Aqualad's epic take down of the light.

 I would love Damian in this show.
Some fans [90's kids] haven't quite learned to love Damian so we need to increase their daily intake.

Creatively Damian makes sense. Tim aside from nostalgia I don't see the point. 
Tim was in YJ2 but you could replace him with a white board and no one would notice.
Damian as divisive as he is makes an impact. he makes you FEEL. Regardless of the emotion Damian gets to you.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> You're correct. They had to use the current Robin liked Jason's story more compelling. They said they found Jason more interesting which explains why not just his story but his personality was incorporated.


The BTAS Tim definitely didn't act like an everyday kid from a well adjusted family. In fact he was most likely Tim Drake in name only.




> Crap that's true. Beyond is too far a time jump. 
> LoL Tim is turning into a harem character.


They were already doing that in his Red Robin solo title too. In fact the guys there had more plans for Tim regarding girls.




> It could be a fashion thing or it could be Damian. Damn. The internet will explode and the streets will run RED.
> Tim fans haven't gotten over the event's from 2009. Rebirth hasn't quite panned out as hoped. Duke with his abilities easily fit the relatable day time every man sleuth role. It's getting harder to justify or find a use for Tim that isn't/can't be filled by other family members.


Well I hope that it Damian if nto I can live with it since Tim like everyone else was underused in season 2. Maybe They should just ship Tim off to another place where he can be his own man like Dick did when he became Nightwing even though he was kicked out of his role as Robin by Bruce in Post-Crisis.

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah, but it's dificult to get. Yesterday i download the app and is great, but you need to be patient unlocking characters. Even if you must pay for it.
> 
> Thanks. It is from "Crossed", a comic.


I've read a few of  the crossed... series but decided to drop em too many shocks and I have little time to exploring em... That series is hardcore though.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I'm looking forward to Talia in the Supersons. I still haven't read this weeks comics or reviews [had my brother go pick them up and hold to stop me peeking]
> 
> I know things are changing in the universe with so many stories coming back. I started reading comics in the Nu52 and almost exclusively Batverse titles.
> Metal is fantastic and layered I'm missing so much because of my limited knowledge. 
> 
> I'm up to date on Batverse titles from the Morrison era to King. I have been reading collected volumes of older stuff but there so much So many stories. Like Batman I need prep. So the plan is to focus on the getting to know the old so I can thoroughly enjoy the whole  new DC that's coming.
> Delayed gratification. That's the plan. Don't know if it's a good one, doubt I won't cave [almost guarantee I will] but that's the plan.
> 
> The possibilities and struggles. Overcoming and challenging expectations that's what drew me to Damian. He makes me think.
> ...


Okay I just wonder what kind of challenge will Talia bring to Jon and Damian and their friendship. I just hope it won't be too cliche. There's quite bit of the spotlight on Batman though which in a way is concerning because people might get bored with the supersaturation of Batman related stuff. I'm amazed that you even are planning to read the old stuff a lot of fans don't really like to do that they just want to jump in at any time. Considering how bad Damian's background it's only fitting that his struggles be dictated by overcoming and challenging expectations. Too bad some fans can't see him that way just consider him a cipher for the writer's fantasies. Yes I am talking about that guy Shawn James who hates Damian and thinks he usurped the audience's place as a participant in Batman's adventures when he became Robin. But he just hates Damian in general. And that is deep and you're welcome.

----------


## dietrich

> The BTAS Tim definitely didn't act like an everyday kid from a well adjusted family. In fact he was most likely Tim Drake in name only.
> 
> 
> They were already doing that in his Red Robin solo title too. In fact the guys there had more plans for Tim regarding girls.
> 
> 
> Well I hope that it Damian if nto I can live with it since Tim like everyone else was underused in season 2. Maybe They should just ship Tim off to another place where he can be his own man like Dick did when he became Nightwing even though he was kicked out of his role as Robin by Bruce in Post-Crisis.


I see ... I like that...it makes sense... and it fits.

I'm not a fan of harems at all but it's allows more room for creative possibilities. No definitive OTP  to hold creativity hostage.

----------


## dietrich

> Okay I just wonder what kind of challenge will Talia bring to Jon and Damian and their friendship. I just hope it won't be too cliche. There's quite bit of the spotlight on Batman though which in a way is concerning because people might get bored with the supersaturation of Batman related stuff. I'm amazed that you even are planning to read the old stuff a lot of fans don't really like to do that they just want to jump in at any time. Considering how bad Damian's background it's only fitting that his struggles be dictated by overcoming and challenging expectations. Too bad some fans can't see him that way just consider him a cipher for the writer's fantasies. Yes I am talking about that guy Shawn James who hates Damian and thinks he usurped the audience's place as a participant in Batman's adventures when he became Robin. But he just hates Damian in general. And that is deep and you're welcome.


The solicits imply Talia tempting Damian back to his LOA origins. Forcing him to make a choice an there's also mention of her being against him going to a regular school. 

Damian loves his mother regardless of what happened. Talia loves her son and the madness was explained 'sort of' in RSOB. We also see signs of that love in lots of other interactions though people cherry pick what to recall.
She wants what's best for Damian we saw this in TT. I loved how Damian reacted when he found out his father was going to his mum special place new fiance in tow. I loved his man pain at that. His concern for his mum. He cares and doesn't want her hurt.

I hated the backflip that was his response to Selina stabbing his mum. That was so WTF... I'm betting on 'shenanigans'.
Their relationship is on the mend I feel... Hope.

If Talia doesn't want Damian going to normal school she has reasons and I hope they are justified. Mother and son are currently going through a public humbling { Talia getting dragged by the hair in Silencers was unexpected] Damian 666 is gonna kill us all ... all that stuff.

I don't buy that Damian666 is evil. I've said that from the beginning and I still say that.

It's got to be misdirection. I had hoped the Supersons of Tomorrow arc would vindicate 666  but no matter.
They say he sold his soul to the devil for immortality rather than he gave his soul to protect  his father's city.
Fans claim that he'll burn down the city and cause the Apocalypse despite FutureTim blow up the station, we see Damian lamenting the the destruction of his father's city  and all his efforts to safe guard it. 
he's pain and words are there in print and pictures ans online coming on about 
he will do something to Jon. Tim tried to kill Jon and yet fans choose not to see.

There is nothing to support that. What we do have is incomplete info from a dubious source. Straight up Batman from 666 looks threatening so people assume, 
its Damian so people assume because you know he's a killed, his Al Ghul and these .
In TT he is picked on needlessly because as BB said he fired KF flash now the things are boring and he has no one to prank around with. Damian's only crime in that book is not being good at communication. Garfield is a bully.

Jon threatens him constantly and is physically violent to him whilst he is in the midst of saving Jon's life. Everyone ......laughs
Even Jon's speech to Clark at the end isn't sincere its just Damian's words from early on slightly modified and still everyone ......Awwww's because he's apple pie smiles and bright eyes. I admit I did too but then I thought hang on a tic... went back and it's there all through Supersons Jon is a mean kid. He is quick to anger and violent and I missed it all up on till that speech. And I'm a Damian fan.



It's important to read the old stuff [ within reason] to gain a better understanding of the characters and their history. It also helps  me see the bigger picture.  
But that's my personal choice not necessity. i get why new fans don't read up on the history. It's 75years. That's a ridiculous amount of stories, time and money just for the Bat stuff alone.  
New fans really don't /shouldn't have to work this hard to 'get it' and they don't have to.I managed just fine. It was the Nu52 my Robin was dead and I was started my journey with reading B&R vol1. I still knew what was going on so fans are able to jump on easily.

Reading something like Metal and Doomsday that 'crosses' franchises and 'Dimensions'... I 've had to look up a character's and past stories for context e.g I didn't know anything about Dream...


Fans always complain that Batman is everywhere.

I find that writer funny  He 'wants' to *Tim* Stories.

He is clearly biased... but I find his blog interesting

----------


## fanfan13

I think you should write your own article dietrich haha.




> Jon threatens him constantly and is physically violent to him whilst he is in the midst of saving Jon's life. Everyone ......laughs
> Even Jon's speech to Clark at the end isn't sincere its just Damian's words from early on slightly modified and still everyone ......Awwww's because he's apple pie smiles and bright eyes. I admit I did too but then I thought hang on a tic... went back and it's there all through Supersons Jon is a mean kid. He is quick to anger and violent and I missed it all up on till that speech. And I'm a Damian fan.


That's your opinion and I think you're over-thinking things.
Reading the comics he features in and seeing how Jon is, he's sincere with his words. Kids his age are mostly honest about what they say and what they think. I don't think it's fair to see things with your adult mind in regards of Jon. But let's just agree to disagree about this.

However I agree that despite everything, deep inside Damian still loves his mother.

Once upon a time, Damian wanted his mother and father and him to be together, but things happened and now he's at the point where he understood it will never happen and as long as his father, the one he chose to live with, is truly happy he doesn't mind that it will never do. That's amazing.

----------


## dietrich

> I think you should write your own article dietrich haha.
> 
> 
> 
> That's your opinion and I think you're over-thinking things.
> Reading the comics he features in and seeing how Jon is, he's sincere with his words. Kids his age are mostly honest about what they say and what they think. I don't think it's fair to see things with your adult mind in regards of Jon. But let's just agree to disagree about this.
> 
> However I agree that despite everything, deep inside Damian still loves his mother.


Yes i remember when I was ten I always threatened to smash their heads in,  dealt with folks by face punching and invited random kebab sellers to call my friends name's because reasons.

wholesome

----------


## fanfan13

> Yes i remember when I was ten I always threatened to smash their heads in, dealt with folks by face punching and invited random kebab sellers to call my friends name's because reasons.
> 
> wholesome


Hahaha but seriously you may think that Jon is mean and his friendship with Damian is insincere but I don't see it that way. I've tried to see things your way but I still don't. Please note I'm not trying to make you change your view, I just think it's a bit unfair.
I hope that after this you will still be enjoying Super Sons the way you did though because I see now that you've began to see their friendship differently.

----------


## Blue22

Oh what I'd give to see a team made up of these guys. I'd be so okay with Teen Titans and Super Sons ending if this was the result.

----------


## adrikito

> It could be a fashion thing or it could be Damian. Damn. The internet will explode and the streets will run RED.
> Tim fans haven't gotten over the event's from 2009. Rebirth hasn't quite panned out as hoped. Duke with his abilities easily fit the relatable day time every man sleuth role. It's getting harder to justify or find a use for Tim that isn't/can't be filled by other family members.


I don´t like heard this... Tim future is Steph future... Even if I am not his biggest fan I need him..

----------


## dietrich

> Oh what I'd give to see a team made up of these guys. I'd be so okay with Teen Titans and Super Sons ending if this was the result.


I would read that.
Is that Colin?

----------


## adrikito

> I would read that.
> Is that Colin?


I saw this image in Tumblr.. Is him..

----------


## dietrich

> I don´t like heard this... Tim future is Steph future... Even if I am not his biggest fan I need him..


I understand but... I've not been keen Steph since Tec even before that
I only liked her interactions with Damian...  so don't really care. BatGirl isn't a regular pull of mine

----------


## dietrich

> I saw this image in Tumblr.. Is him..


I liked Colin as little of him as we got... would have loved to see him and Damian solve more cases.
You remember the bike Damian got him?

----------


## dietrich

> Hahaha but seriously you may think that Jon is mean and his friendship with Damian is insincere but I don't see it that way. I've tried to see things your way but I still don't. Please note I'm not trying to make you change your view, I just think it's a bit unfair.
> I hope that after this you will still be enjoying Super Sons the way you did though because I see now that you've began to see their friendship differently.


I will pick it up but I my complaints have always been that in this series Damian is the butt of all the jokes and I don't like it.
From back when  superman 10 came out I've been saying that Jon is being developed at Damian's expense.
I liked him standing up for himself but unnecessary to have Damian fall in cow pat or get hit in the face with fish. 
They are not the 3 stoogies and Damian shouldn't be comic relief
Jon recycling Damian sincere words minute after knocking him out doesn't help. I like to think he's role modelling learning from Damian but that punch makes it difficult.

----------


## adrikito

> I understand but... I've not been keen Steph since Tec even before that
> I only liked her interactions with Damian...  so don't really care. BatGirl isn't a regular pull of mine


I am saying that without her... I would not care about Tim future.. However, I prefer Tim future than D..ke future..




> I liked Colin as little of him as we got... would have loved to see him and Damian solve more cases.
> You remember the bike Damian got him?


I only saw him few times, maybe I never saw this.. I think that despite Supersons( :Mad: ) I prefer Superboy..




> I will pick it up but I my complaints have always been that *in this series Damian is the butt of all the jokes* and I don't like it.
> From back when  superman 10 came out *I've been saying that Jon is being developed at Damian's expense.*
> I liked him standing up for himself but unnecessary to *have Damian fall in cow pat or get hit in the face with fish.* 
> *They are not the 3 stoogies and Damian shouldn't be comic relief
> Jon recycling Damian sincere words minute after knocking him out doesn't help.* I like to think he's role modelling learning from Damian but that punch makes it difficult.


... ...

*
I want that.. Supersons Damian takes off the mask and see that he is not really Damian*... 

If you are Damian fan you should be a BIG Superboy fan too for support this... This comic should have ended in No. 10.. *This can only get worse for Damian(the school)*.. When these things start, they never end.. The future interactions of these 2 will continue like now(even without this comic)..   :Mad: 

Superman comic was enough for know superboy..

I regret about my previous comment... Maybe Colin is better than Superboy, he was only a secondary character in the batworld that can´t affect Damian in this way..

----------


## dietrich

Well I will have to see. Right now... regardless of who.. if damian was acting that I would still protest... The fact that Jon pissed me off doesn't mean I dislike him. It just means he pissed he off.
Anyway I'm behind everyone... because i stopped at SS of Tomorrow... i have other thing's I'm reading/doing. Then I'm gonna binge read the hell out of everything  :Big Grin: 

Damian gave Colin the bike in Streets of Gotham.

----------


## dietrich

How many Cats can Damian hide under his Cape?

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I see ... I like that...it makes sense... and it fits.
> 
> I'm not a fan of harems at all but it's allows more room for creative possibilities. No definitive OTP  to hold creativity hostage.


What fits? The whole one true pairing thing will only matter to who's holding the pen as I've observed from other harem anime/manga because you always know right away who is going to be the one. Andin the case of Tim Drake it always tends to be Stephanie Brown.

----------


## Byrant

> Not that big a fan of the 90's and innocence is boring... Now there's title's like Harley Quinn's to balance thing's out.  
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm not sure I do... 
> You mean like 34?


I´m not talking about if it must be boring or not, but help to keep the essence of the character, i mean the basic or most important idea or quality of something. 
Yes, i did.

----------


## Byrant

> I've read a few of  the crossed... series but decided to drop em too many shocks and I have little time to exploring em... That series is hardcore though.


I just read the some volumes and i didn't like the plots, but the art is amazing.

----------


## Byrant

The father, the son, the furry and Flash



Finally i got Damian for free in DC Legends playing in PVP arena. I got him like league reward of the last week. Let's start with father and son's adventures.

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian

----------


## CPSparkles

> How many Cats can Damian hide under his Cape?


Three?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
so very cute

----------


## CPSparkles

> Well I will have to see. Right now... regardless of who.. if damian was acting that I would still protest... The fact that Jon pissed me off doesn't mean I dislike him. It just means he pissed he off.
> Anyway I'm behind everyone... because i stopped at SS of Tomorrow... i have other thing's I'm reading/doing. Then I'm gonna binge read the hell out of everything 
> 
> Damian gave Colin the bike in Streets of Gotham.


Are you still playing Injustice2 and reading the Batman / turtles books? Hope you are. The dialogue kind of refs the comics. I thought

----------


## CPSparkles

Can't wait for this movie Gotham by Gaslight wasn't as good as expected hoping this will be.

----------


## CPSparkles

by winteRimyeah

----------


## adrikito

Batman Ninja will be released digitally on _April 24_..

https://www.newsarama.com/38620-batm...h-trailer.html

----------


## CPSparkles

> Batman Ninja will be released digitally on _April 24_..
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/38620-batm...h-trailer.html


Thank you. English dub.

----------


## AlvinDraper

> Batman Ninja will be released digitally on _April 24_..
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/38620-batm...h-trailer.html


wow, ten days after my birthday, I hope its good

----------


## oasis1313

On May 8, I will be in Tokyo and will miss out on getting this on its first day.  Bummer.

----------


## Rac7d*

Would they remove Damian from the teen titans entirely, it would burn me bad if he was

----------


## dietrich

> Are you still playing Injustice2 and reading the Batman / turtles books? Hope you are. The dialogue kind of refs the comics. I thought


I am and only if you really really reach sparkles but I could see it.
Not too familiar with the how the turtles work. Do you play them as a team or can you select just one.

I wasn't too impressed with the Damian/turtles banter.
Still excited though.
I heard we're getting toys too.

----------


## dietrich

> Would they remove Damian from the teen titans entirely, it would burn me bad if he was


That teams's not working though I would like to keep Damian and Jackson and Wally together. i  like them and Kory

----------


## CPSparkles

> I am and only if you really really reach sparkles but I could see it.
> Not too familiar with the how the turtles work. Do you play them as a team or can you select just one.
> 
> I wasn't too impressed with the Damian/turtles banter.
> Still excited though.
> I heard we're getting toys too.


Only Batman and Harley toy's so far.

----------


## dietrich

> Only Batman and Harley toy's so far.


Harley before Superman. Impressive!
Bitches bow down I guess we know who DC's no 1 female is. I hope they get to Damian and Red Hood soon

----------


## Rac7d*

> That teams's not working though I would like to keep Damian and Jackson and Wally together. i  like them and Kory


Kory needs to moove on she is two gernaration ahead of thease kids

----------


## The Dying Detective

> That teams's not working though I would like to keep Damian and Jackson and Wally together. i  like them and Kory


My ideal Teen Titans line up would feature Damian, Jon Kent, A younger Fury (Lyta Trevor), Emiko Queen, Kaldurahm, Wally West II (who I'll rename Daniel West II to get people to stop complaining), and that new teen Green Lantern Tai. Kori, Gar, and Rachel should just move on tot he big leagues.

----------


## adrikito

> My ideal Teen Titans line up would feature Damian, Jon Kent, A younger Fury (Lyta Trevor), Emiko Queen, Kaldurahm, Wally West II (who I'll rename Daniel West II to get people to stop complaining), and that new teen Green Lantern Tai. Kori, Gar, and Rachel should just move on tot he big leagues.


With the original WW clay origin is EASY create one Diana daughter with 10-12 years... But she would be only daughter of WW, without father..





> That teams's not working though I would like to keep Damian and Jackson and Wally together. i  like them and Kory


Maybe this TT team will appear more soon that we never imaginated..

TT.jpg

*However, I prefer return with Maya and Goliath..*  IS THE BEST FOR DAMIAN.


*
TALKING ABOUT THE BESTs... The next week... Batman and Robin will return in the Ninja Turtles comic..*

----------


## Rac7d*

Is suren gone for good? His family destroyed and his grandfathers spirt condemned, did he loose his powers

----------


## adrikito

> Is suren gone for good? His family destroyed and his grandfathers spirt condemned, did he loose his powers


*Gleason never writed all ROBIN SON OF BATMAN... He is not Suren creator.*... I think that maybe we will never see him in the future..

https://comicvine.gamespot.com/suren-darga/4005-127061/


Talking about RSOB... The characters of this comic celebrated the valentine day this year too:

Screen Shot 1209.jpg

----------


## The Dying Detective

> With the original WW clay origin is EASY create one Diana daughter with 10-12 years... But she would be only daughter of WW, without a father..


There's always Steve Trevor who unlike in Post-Crisis is in a position to be in a relationship Diana and he can be Lyta's father.

----------


## adrikito

> There's always Steve Trevor who unlike in Post-Crisis is in a position to be in a relationship Diana and he can be Lyta's father.


Ehhh... Ok... Sorry, I never liked this character...

----------


## The Dying Detective

> ehh... Ok... Sorry, I never liked this character...
> 
> I made a bad decision quoting you..


I understand why but I find it so trivial to hate a character at least those from Marvel and DC because it's not the character's fault for looking bad I much prefer to blame the writers especially the Wonder Woman writers who never try to make Steve Trevor interesting or get it wrong. And if Marvel and DC won't do their characters right any more I will and I intend on reinventing Steve Trevor. I do not see any problems that.

----------


## adrikito

> I understand why but I find it so trivial to hate a character at least those from Marvel and DC because it's not the character's fault for looking bad I much prefer to blame the writers especially the Wonder Woman writers who never try to make Steve Trevor interesting or get it wrong. And if Marvel and DC won't do their characters right any more I will and I intend on reinventing Steve Trevor. I do not see any problems that.


I think that I prefer this character as one secondary character of WW.. Not Diana boyfriend.. 

Fortunatelly, I am only in WW, when Darkseid is here.. Something sad for WW(Darkseid appearances in this comic) fanbase like that Jason..


Sorry.. Is my opinion and is not going to change..

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I think that I prefer this character as one secondary character of WW.. Not Diana boyfriend.. Fortunatelly, I only saw WW during Darkseid appearance..
> 
> Sorry.. Is my opinion and is not going to change..


Everyone has their preferences for something it's not wrong I don't mind the boyfriend angle besides the last time it was taken away the first thing that came to my mind if that's how they were going to do that why not erase Steve Trevor and Etta Candy altogether especially when they had so many characters robbing them blind of any importance except love interest. One just needs to think and use their imaginations then things can change. Besides Steve Trevor is blank canvas just waiting for the right artist to colour. I disagree mainly because I am interested to see how Damian deals with normal schooling.

----------


## adrikito

> Everyone has their preferences for something it's not wrong I don't mind the boyfriend angle besides the last time it was taken away the first thing that came to my mind if that's how they were going to do that why not erase Steve Trevor and Etta Candy altogether especially when they had so many characters robbing them blind of any importance except love interest. One just needs to think and use their imaginations then things can change. Besides Steve Trevor is blank canvas just waiting for the right artist to colour. I disagree mainly because I am interested to see how Damian deals with normal schooling.


Despite what I said.. and that I never saw Gal Gadot film... I am sorry that DC is using WW fanbase comic for Darkseid... The best option for Darkseid return was one minicomic..

However, I never had problems with Earth 1 Wonderwoman, she is funny, is like one girl(mind) with one adult body... and Trevor, is another character..

*
The best moment and place was Gotham Academy, with the detective group.*.. Not confirm that Damian would be marginalized in one real school.. *Dietrich*(fan of Supersons) confirmed me this recently:




> I will pick it up but I my complaints have always been that *in this series Damian is the butt of all the jokes and I don't like it.*
> From back when  superman 10 came out I've been saying that* Jon is being developed at Damian's expense.*
> I liked him standing up for himself but* unnecessary to have Damian fall in cow pat or get hit in the face with fish. 
> They are not the 3 stoogies and Damian shouldn't be comic relief
> Jon recycling Damian sincere words minute after knocking him out doesn't help. I like to think he's role modelling learning from Damian but that punch makes it difficult.*


In this comic is the butt of all the jokes and Superboy is being developed at Damian's expense.... This comic is a NIGHTMARE for Damian... RSOB was the ideal comic for made friends and one team..

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Despite what I said.. and that I never saw Gal Gadot film... I am sorry that DC is using WW fanbase comic for Darkseid... The best option for Darkseid return was one minicomic..
> 
> However, I never had problems with Earth 1 Wonderwoman, is funny... Is one girl(mind) with one adult body... and Trevor, is another character..
> *
> The best moment and place was Gotham Academy, with the detective group.*.. Not confirm that Damian will be marginated in one real school.. In one comic that put him in ridiculous situations, *Dietrich*(fan of Supersons confirmed me this recently:


If you say so Darkseid can fit into almost any comic honestly. I notice that there are indeed some problems with the way Damian is being written in Super Sons I know that it's supposed to be a comic with a more child like writing in mind but Damian's character didn't have to be sacrificed that way just so Jon can develop that being said this goes back to what I said about ti being pointless ton hate characters from Marvel and DC when it's the writer's fault for anything wrong. So like I said if Marvel and DC will not do their characters right I will I just need to do some very intense character study.

----------


## Barbatos666

I think Jon and Damian's relationship is mutually beneficial. Damian constantly insults him and orders him around. I see no issue with the occassional comeuppance.
Besides Son of Batman went downhill well before its cancellation. The non Gleason issues were mediocre as hell. Super Sons is consistently good quality. Moreover knocking Damian down once in a while is good for his character especially under the hands of a writer who clearly cares about him and has a lot of experience. 

Imo its Teen Titans where he's deliberately regressed to create a dynamic with the other members.

----------


## adrikito

Despite I read everything with Damian(except Supersons) I never wanted Damian in.... 4 PLACES(For Shadow and Ninja Turtles(minicomics) like now... 

I prefer see him in 1 place like in *Batman&Robin(in the past) or Robin son of Batman(now)* and see the BEST of this character.. *For RSOB, I am a BIG DAMIAN FAN(before that I was a normal Damian fan) and Maya and Goliath are amazing too... I WANT TO SEE THESE 3 TOGETHER AGAIN..*

In TEEN TITANS he is hated for the rest of the team... I like this different Aqualad(comparing him with YJustice Aqualad) only because despite he was Damian pupil(Damian trained him? Bad thing) is his best friend(if you forget Goliath) in the team..

However,  I prefer TEEN TITANS than Supersons.. When I saw the OLD DAMIAN(SS5 or 6) I said Goodbye to this comic..

----------


## Rac7d*

I love that damian has tried to fight the entire family

----------


## Rac7d*



----------


## Rac7d*



----------


## adrikito

> i love that damian has tried to fight the entire family


respect your olders... Hhahahahaaha

----------


## CPSparkles

Remember this guys

----------


## CPSparkles

> 


All except Grayson.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I think Jon and Damian's relationship is mutually beneficial. Damian constantly insults him and orders him around. I see no issue with the occassional comeuppance.
> Besides Son of Batman went downhill well before its cancellation. The non Gleason issues were mediocre as hell. Super Sons is consistently good quality. Moreover knocking Damian down once in a while is good for his character especially under the hands of a writer who clearly cares about him and has a lot of experience. 
> 
> Imo its Teen Titans where he's deliberately regressed to create a dynamic with the other members.


I enjoyed RSOB till the end personally.

----------


## Byrant

> Damian and Deathstroke had the best banter in Teen Titans Judas Contract


Deathstroke #30 prediction.

----------


## Byrant

> All except Grayson.


And Alfred.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

After Talia MILF isn't a term Jason should use carelessly around Damian

----------


## CPSparkles

http://riryukpal268.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

Batdad holding Damian like a sack of potatoes 



Inspired by

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Robin Squad

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

My favourite Damian Gleason's

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian doing what any normal 10-year-old does when left home alone: taking his shirt off and playing ninja with his cat until falling like an idiot

(from Robin: Son Of Batman #1)

----------


## CPSparkles

Is that a Lantern Ring amongst Damian’s rejected birthday gifts?

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## adrikito

> Robin Squad


WOW... This is the first time that I see these images... Tumblr...

I LIKE DAMIAN SQUAD.

----------


## Rac7d*

> 


suren? is that you

----------


## Byrant

> Batman Ninja will be released digitally on _April 24_..
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/38620-batm...h-trailer.html


Fantastic. I just hope that Deahtstoke #30 doesn't ruin my fun. Damn DC.

----------


## Fergus

> Damian doing what any normal 10-year-old does when left home alone: taking his shirt off and playing ninja with his cat until falling like an idiot
> 
> (from Robin: Son Of Batman #1)


Did he just fall into a hole? Jesus Bruce sort your cave out.

----------


## Fergus

> 


That's terrible Dick.

----------


## Fergus

> My favourite Damian Gleason's


He really is still just a baby. So vulnerable and precious. Thing's we often forget about Damian. This captures the young child Damian perfectly.

----------


## Fergus

> Remember this guys


Where is this from?

----------


## Nick Miller

> And Alfred.


First words to Alfred were F*&$ You

So he fought him verbally

----------


## Barbatos666

> Where is this from?


Bat-Mite 3 by Jurgens.

----------


## adrikito

> Fantastic. I just hope that Deahtstoke #30 doesn't ruin my fun. Damn DC.


I doubt this... Damian appeared even in films as BATMAN SON..




> My favourite Damian Gleason's


SAME OPINION.. Before RSOB I was only Damian fan because I was fan of Batman and Robin.. When the serie was only focused in him, I saw how amazing is Damian.

----------


## Byrant

> I doubt this... Damian appeared even in films as BATMAN SON..


Not in all. In Batman mech vs mutants and  Lego DC Comics Super Heroes: Justice League – Gotham City Breakout he didn't called Batman father.

But i hope he appears like Bruce's son in this new one.

----------


## Byrant

When a thought that i had found an answer, i just got this.



Batman vol 1 676

----------


## Byrant

> First words to Alfred were “F*&$ You”
> 
> So he fought him verbally


And Alfred would won easily.

----------


## dietrich

> I think Jon and Damian's relationship is mutually beneficial. Damian constantly insults him and orders him around. I see no issue with the occassional comeuppance.
> Besides Son of Batman went downhill well before its cancellation. The non Gleason issues were mediocre as hell. Super Sons is consistently good quality. Moreover knocking Damian down once in a while is good for his character especially under the hands of a writer who clearly cares about him and has a lot of experience. 
> 
> Imo its Teen Titans where he's deliberately regressed to create a dynamic with the other members.


Don't mind Damian getting knocked down but its just getting old now.
Damian hasn't been a jerk to Jon since the early issues. From the half point of this run Jon has just been mocking or making those little threats purely because Damian is a Victorian middle aged man in a child's body mannerisms.

It's one sided now which is a sign of maturity on Damian's part as the elder but irritating for me as a reader.

The non Gleason part of RSOB was weaker but still highly enjoyable. That exotic, mystical vibe of the series was a refreshing break from the city 
 based action. 
I need to see more Damian charging into action on Goliath and utilising him battles.

----------


## dietrich

> Well the man is a writer who runs his own novel imprint he might have a good idea of what people find relatable but never mind the fact that that what can makes a character relatable can vary a lot. The way I see given how Shawn James neglects Damian's character development I would say yeah he is speaking from his heart not his head. And while Damian has yet to surpass Tim Drake's original Robin series in sales I found his view that if the audience is split over Damian a cause for bad business a poorly thought out one considering how well Damian actually sells and is actually the third most popular Batman character. Yeah i did but like you it's pointless.
> 
> PS: Well they use to sell pretty well in the 80's and before the 90's took centre stage. I think the issues come down more to distribution and the reboots which can prevent a book from building momentum.


WOW!!!!!

This guy is amazing. Took another look at his Blog and not only does he have NO IDEA what people find relatable. He has NO IDEA how businesses or  people work.

This dude is Racist, Sexist, small minded, mean spirited and lacks common sense.

His arguments on pretty much EVERY topic on hi blog is dubious. Anyone who thinks Bruce Timm should have Dan Dido's job can't comic imo.

Glad he isn't a Damian fan looking at ideas his blog presented on his blog
Anyone who uses word's like Bitch made,

----------


## The Dying Detective

You know while going over the old Marvel vs DC comic I wondered if Damian was around back then which Marvel character would he fight against? Not many to pick from but I pick Arana Spider-Girl.

----------


## dietrich

> And Alfred.


I wish he would smack Alfred around a bit.  The man is a bit of a wanker, Haven't forgiven him about the period who Bruce lost his memory.
That was COLD not telling Bruce about his kids. One of whom was only 10 and alone in the world.

However I bet Alfred would kick Damian's arse. I can see him going all "WoodHouse".

----------


## dietrich

Your Valentine comic makes me think of this.



The time Damian gave Colin flowers.

Also this..



Pretty sure that Jacket Damian's wearing belong's to Tim

----------


## The Dying Detective

> WOW!!!!!
> 
> This guy is amazing. Took another look at his Blog and not only does he have NO IDEA what people find relatable. He has NO IDEA how businesses or  people work.
> 
> This dude is Racist, Sexist, small minded, mean spirited and lacks common sense.
> 
> His arguments on pretty much EVERY topic on hi blog is dubious. Anyone who thinks Bruce Timm should have Dan Dido's job can't comic imo.
> 
> Glad he isn't a Damian fan looking at ideas his blog presented on his blog
> Anyone who uses word's like Bitch made,


How did you come up with the assessment that Mr. James is sexist racist (he's black for one thing), small-minded, mean-spirited and lacks common sense? And how do you know that he has no idea what people find relatable? And what's wrong with Bruce Timm being editor in chief but like Dan Didio he's from telly land so publishing might not be his specialty. And what did you think about his ideas? He does praise the Post-Crisis writers of DC a little too much because not all of them were good like George Perez who made dubious changes to Wonder Woman's corner of the DC Universe. And I am just politely asking not seeking to defend this man unless otherwise is proven.

----------


## dietrich

Damain and Cass

----------


## dietrich

BatDad and Son by kaylebeau

----------


## adrikito

> When a thought that i had found an answer, i just got this.
> 
> 
> 
> Batman vol 1 676


OPINION ABOUT THIS TIM COMMENT:

----------


## dietrich

duss005:

damian doesnt have time for you crap, steph

----------


## adrikito

> duss005:
> 
> Damian doesn’t have time for you crap, steph


hahahahaha..

----------


## dietrich

Posted by Dustin Nguyen

i finally got to meet @jaybird_yolt and @monsdahanck from Germany and they were both awesome, they cosplayed as Damian and Collin from Streets Of Gotham! have a safe trip back!

----------


## dietrich



----------


## Rac7d*

make it a tv show dammit

----------


## adrikito

> 


HAHAHAHHAHA... GOOD IMAGE...

News about MAY solicitations?

----------


## AlvinDraper

> HAHAHAHHAHA... GOOD IMAGE...
> 
> News about MAY solicitations?


Newsarama just tweeted this
"No May 2018 solicitations are expected today due to the President's Day Holiday in the United States. Come back later in the week for DC, Marvel, Image, Archie, Valiant, and more."
https://twitter.com/Newsarama/status/965589127570878465

----------


## adrikito

> Newsarama just tweeted this
> "No May 2018 solicitations are expected today due to the President's Day Holiday in the United States. Come back later in the week for DC, Marvel, Image, Archie, Valiant, and more."
> https://twitter.com/Newsarama/status/965589127570878465


OK... Thanks..

----------


## adrikito

> 


Even if I will not read this, I am agree with you Talia.. We both know your son potential..

Maybe I can forget why I hate you.. I was wrong thinking that you returned for ruin your son life again..

----------


## Byrant

> OPINION ABOUT THIS TIM COMMENT:


I wonder if Damian made him himself a DNA Test.

----------


## Byrant

> Even if I will not read this, I am agree with you Talia.. We both know your son potential..
> 
> Maybe I can forget why I hate you.. I was wrong thinking that you returned for ruin your son life again..


Maybe she wants Damian for one of her orgies. Do you remeber Batman 33?

Honestly, i always saw her like that mom kind.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Even if I will not read this, I am agree with you Talia.. We both know your son potential..
> 
> Maybe I can forget why I hate you.. I was wrong thinking that you returned for ruin your son life again..


Damian is like tim, their beyond public school its be college or nothing for them
Bruces is doing this for no reason, damian doesnt  even live with him
Then again Tailia forfeit her right when she killed him

----------


## Byrant

> I wish he would smack Alfred around a bit.  The man is a bit of a wanker, Haven't forgiven him about the period who Bruce lost his memory.
> That was COLD not telling Bruce about his kids. One of whom was only 10 and alone in the world.
> 
> However I bet Alfred would kick Damian's arse. I can see him going all "WoodHouse".


I forgot that Afred can fight too.

----------


## adrikito

> I forgot that Afred can fight too.


Film? I forgot that..

----------


## adrikito

> Maybe she wants Damian for one of her orgies. Do you remeber Batman 33?
> 
> Honestly, i always saw her like that mom kind.


... ... ... ... ... ...

I heard about that..  

..The PERFECT BATMAN SHOULD be the PERFECT MAN without limitations..




> Damian is like tim, their beyond public school its be college or nothing for them
> Bruces is doing this for no reason, damian doesnt  even live with him
> Then again Tailia forfeit her right when* she killed him*


I only hate Talia for kill damian.. However, Joker killed Jason(I like him, I followed him during 2 bad N52 comics.. until the current outlaws) and I don´t hate him..

I think that this is the my chance for forget this... Until Talia next unforgivable mistake..

NO REASON, YEAH... Damian and Talia are agree in this..

----------


## dietrich

Tim Drake is a dunce or he's just badly written here.
What a thing to ask.

----------


## dietrich

> make it a tv show dammit


Odd couple shenanigans.   :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> Even if I will not read this, I am agree with you Talia.. We both know your son potential..
> 
> Maybe I can forget why I hate you.. I was wrong thinking that you returned for ruin your son life again..


This quite sweet. I like Mama Talia. I hope for Damian's sake  they manage positive interactions.

I work with kids who have/had abusive or traumatic backgrounds and I like to introduce them to Damian.

To show them....

Sometimes those who are supposed to safe guard and care for us do the most harm
Sometimes even cool characters and heroes like Batman can be awful Parents or make mistakes and it's not the child's fault.
Regardless of how bad or broken there is hope.

----------


## adrikito

> Tim Drake is a dunce or he's just badly written here.
> What a thing to ask.


Same writer in both images... no?

----------


## Miles To Go

> *With a Damian Wayne sick at home not able to join his father, reading and envisioning himself as Pinocchio  but not just as one who wants to be a Boy Wonder, but to be his own father*.


https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/02...es-upon-crime/

----------


## adrikito

> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/02...es-upon-crime/


THANK YOU..

I like this too:
*
Alfred in Wonderland with the Batfamily as prisoners of the Mad Hatter and Alfred must save them.*

----------


## dietrich

> Same writer in both images... no?


Yep. Morrison.

----------


## Byrant

> Film? I forgot that..


Batman bad blood

----------


## Byrant

> ... ... ... ... ... ...
> 
> I heard about that..  
> 
> ..The PERFECT BATMAN SHOULD be the PERFECT MAN without limitations..


You´re right,  the perfect Batman doesn't have limitations it doesn't matter sex or age he he he................. But I hate Talia.

----------


## dietrich

> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/02...es-upon-crime/


He did tease this a while ago Glad to see it got picked up.

----------


## adrikito

> Batman bad blood


I was thinking about that.. That image was strange for the other 2 films with Alfred.. One Talia subbordinate..




> You´re right,  the perfect Batman doesn't have limitations it doesn't matter sex or age he he he................. But I hate Talia.


We are in the same side for now... I will never love Talia but... Maybe I will forgive her... until her next mistake..

----------


## oasis1313

> I was thinking about that.. That image was strange for the other 2 films with Alfred.. One Talia subbordinate..
> 
> 
> 
> We are in the same side for now... I will never love Talia but... Maybe I will forgive her... until her next mistake..


Well, on one hand, what in Talia's history prepares her in any way to be a nurturing mother?  On a different topic, it seems to me that Damian has been pretty much banned from the Batbooks (thank you, Snyder), but Tim is there all the time so for all intents and purposes, Tim is THE Robin again while Damian is exiled to TItans Tower.

----------


## adrikito

> Well, on one hand, what in Talia's history prepares her in any way to be a nurturing mother?  On a different topic, it seems to me that Damian has been pretty much banned from the Batbooks (thank you, Snyder), but Tim is there all the time so for all intents and purposes, Tim is THE Robin again while Damian is exiled to TItans Tower.


SNYDER  :Mad: 

Tynion love for Tim ruined Steph  :Mad: (For this I am not reading detective)... However I heard that apparently she is out completely(she needs stay out and no continue like this) and... 

*The last time that I saw Tim in the comic, I saw him like one crazy adolescent trying to control everything* and make real the Titans of Tomorrow future, despite he says that he tries to avoid this..* I doubt that Tim fans are loving this.*. And the next saga is about more Tomorrow things, the war between Tim and the ex-Batwoman..

I think that Cass is the ONLY Worth member in this team.. And one of the survivors, with Azrael and Batwing out too in Kate side..

*UNLIKE OTHERS... I see worst see Damian exiled one stupid school*  :Mad:  worst than the comic that made that..

----------


## dietrich

> Well, on one hand, what in Talia's history prepares her in any way to be a nurturing mother?  On a different topic, it seems to me that Damian has been pretty much banned from the Batbooks (thank you, Snyder), but Tim is there all the time so for all intents and purposes, Tim is THE Robin again while Damian is exiled to TItans Tower.


Well you know how it is. Once you decide to sort your life out and become a happy healthy grown up the 1st thing you must do is get rid if all your kids and board up the pets thus leaving you free to dress up/ undress in mood with your adult cosplay chums without fear of awkward interruptions  :Stick Out Tongue: 

*Stolen diamonds strewn all over are optional but not advised unless your chum has good eyesight, a torch light and doesn't mind searching.

----------


## dietrich

SuperSons#13 Perview Den of the Geeks

This looks fun

----------


## dietrich

Yep. That's a badass nerd

----------


## oasis1313

I love Damian so much.  He's the best!  I love it when he's totally insufferable.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Well, on one hand, what in Talia's history prepares her in any way to be a nurturing mother?  On a different topic, it seems to me that Damian has been pretty much banned from the Batbooks (thank you, Snyder), but Tim is there all the time so for all intents and purposes, Tim is THE Robin again while Damian is exiled to TItans Tower.


Damian did appear in Detective Comics to fight the Batman of Tomorrow though. And you could say the same of Jason Todd but he has his own thing now as well. Still look on the bright side at least Damian isn't being shelved and Tim Drake gets a role at least. Still i alwyas thought Tim should just graduate and be his own man and solo hero.

----------


## Byrant

> Yep. That's a badass nerd


I`m gonna shit Priest if Damian isn`t Bruce's biological son.

----------


## adrikito

> I`m gonna shit Priest if Damian isn`t Bruce's biological son.


I doubt that Priest and Deathstroke can "destroy" Damian..

----------


## AlvinDraper

[QUOTE=dietrich;3462337]

I don't like this crush that Jon have, it seems like Tomasi just made her to try to avoid the shippers




> Well, on one hand, what in Talia's history prepares her in any way to be a nurturing mother?  On a different topic, it seems to me that Damian has been pretty much banned from the Batbooks (thank you, Snyder), but Tim is there all the time so for all intents and purposes, Tim is THE Robin again while Damian is exiled to TItans Tower.


I really don't see Tim being THE Robin again, even with Damian kinda of banned like you said, Tim just have that shit storyline of Batman of Tomorrow, even in Teen Titans he didn't show and his return wasn't a big deal to his brothers and for Bruce in King's Batman...

----------


## Rac7d*

> Well, on one hand, what in Talia's history prepares her in any way to be a nurturing mother?  On a different topic, it seems to me that Damian has been pretty much banned from the Batbooks (thank you, Snyder), but Tim is there all the time so for all intents and purposes, Tim is THE Robin again while Damian is exiled to TItans Tower.


Exiled, if anything Damian is spreading he wings while Tim is regressing, that why they locked him away for 8 month

----------


## dietrich

Bat kids

----------


## dietrich

> Exiled, if anything Damian is spreading he wings while Tim is regressing, that why they locked him away for 8 month


Agreed. I like that he is developing and doing his own thing in the DCU

----------


## Byrant

> Bat kids


This is my favorite Damian's artist so far he he he.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Agreed. I like that he is developing and doing his own thing in the DCU


To think 4 years ago i was so worried about him, becasue his reach had no extension out of gothamm I am glad he is maturing and making friends

----------


## adrikito

> I don't like this crush that Jon have, it seems like Tomasi just made her to try* to avoid the shippers*
> .


I applaud him for this..




> Bat kids


What? Damian is not OK with one nightwing toy?

----------


## RedBird

> 


Haha! I knew the school stuff would be grade A material to work with  :Big Grin: 
Even _if_ its temporary I'm gonna enjoy it while it lasts.

Also, 10/10 for mama Talia being like, 'my son is better than this!'

another 10/10 for green eyes Damian

----------


## Aioros22

> I applaud him for this..
> 
> 
> 
> What? Damian is not OK with one nightwing toy?


This is clearly non canon. No way he would miss the Red Hood figure.

----------


## Fergus

By planet-c4

----------


## adrikito

> By planet-c4


Thanks.. I think that this is the first time that I see Damian using this costume in one fanart.

----------


## AlvinDraper

> I applaud him for this..


well, it's b.s. He's a kid (Also, it's not going to work anyway, fortunately...)

----------


## adrikito

> well, it's b.s. He's a kid (Also, it's not going to work anyway, fortunately...)


Damian was a kid 2 years ago...  And certain fans were not happy shipping him with girls, they were and are shipping him even with guys..

The RobinxSuperboy fans images  :Mad:  made me *support Superboy showing that he likes the girls*(I don´t see future in this).. Because this will happen the same comic that created this ship..

----------


## adrikito

I read the solicitations... I am scared... Maybe Supersons end is here, unfortunatelly, maybe I can´t see this as something good.

This reminds me Gleason ending in Superman... Bendis here again no, please... Damian is in that comic..

----------


## AlvinDraper

1519169733767.jpg

oh dc making mistakes again...I hope SS is not cancelled

----------


## JasonTodd428

> 1519169733767.jpg
> 
> oh dc making mistakes again...I hope SS is not cancelled


I'm not sure if it is or not. Someone has suggested that Damian and Jon will be put on a team together with others after No Justice is over. I'd take that with a grain of salt though. In any case it really stinks.

----------


## fanfan13

I am super shocked at the latest news about Super Sons

It is ending...

damn I feel really upset and sad. It is literally the only book I can hardly wait and am very excited about every wednesday. and now it is ending...
why DC???
Bendis coming to the Super books is shaking all of the books under Superman flag, including Super Sons.

I expect a new team book that consists the Super Sons after this.

----------


## okiedokiewo

> I am super shocked at the latest news about Super Sons
> 
> It is ending...
> 
> damn I feel really upset and sad. It is literally the only book I can hardly wait and am very excited about every wednesday. and now it is ending...
> why DC???
> Bendis coming to the Super books is shaking all of the books under Superman flag, including Super Sons.
> 
> I expect a new team book that consists the Super Sons after this.


Look at Tomasi's tweets. I'm sure they're coming back in another form.

----------


## Yonekunih

What? SS reaches an end already??? I was enjoying it so muchhhh!!

Hope they'll have another team up book, just two of them or with other members are both fine with me. Alright, I just want more books with Damian (and Jon if possible)

----------


## reni344

Tomasi clearly has plans for them: https://twitter.com/PeterJTomasi/sta...46942525952000

----------


## fanfan13

Thanks guys I just checked Tomasi's twitter and I was glad to find out I'm not the only one feeling sad about this.
So excited to know what DC has planned for Super Sons next. My quick guess is not far from a new team book consisting the Super Sons.
but a team will definitely give a different feeling and focus than a duo, unfortunately. Super Sons is so amazing as it is right now because it is a dynamic duo.

----------


## RedBird

Damn, its a shame SS is ending, it was one of the last few books I had been consistently picking up, and definitely one of the most consistent in quality too.
I'm guessing after the Titans shake up, Damian and Jon will both be in a team book together though, theres no way DC is giving up on this set up, they seem pretty committed to selling this duo as an all age group comic, in the same vein that stuff like dc superhero girls exist to widen the audience range. Its their next gen of teen titans/titans, I just wish they had fully committed to the idea ages ago and not forced _another_ Robin with a generation of heroes that are well past their due by date for an upgrade or adulthood. 

A shame that both SS and 'whatever new concept/title is in preparation for Damian and Jon' couldnt both get to exist simultaneously, but, regardless, I still have my fingers crossed for a whole team of brand _new_ tween heroes.

Some exceptions made for _old_ faves though, like Maya of course  :Smile:

----------


## adrikito

... I only hope not see Bendis touching Damian.. He already has enough problems in this comic for make this worst..  :Mad: 

Talking about teams.. *You should look the Red part of this image* with 2 possible candidates(related with the supersons) in the case that this comic can evolve in some way..

DC Comics Maya Ducard Nobody.jpg
*
Seems that Maya and Superboy Hamilton friend*(I think that I heard that Gleason was planning use her too in the future),* are going to be friends*(Superman 43).. Now I see that maybe I was not wrong, Maya is controlled in this image.. for Superboy friend psiquic powers..

----------


## fanfan13

> A shame that both SS and 'whatever new concept/title is in preparation for Damian and Jon' couldnt both get to exist simultaneously, but, regardless, I still have my fingers crossed for a whole team of brand _new_ tween heroes.


This.
and I'm really curious what this secret plan is so that they need to cancel Super Sons for this...

----------


## dietrich



----------


## Rac7d*

> 


growth spurt much

----------


## The Dying Detective

> ... I only hope not see Bendis touching Damian.. He already has enough problems in this comic for make this worst.. 
> 
> Talking about teams.. *You should look the Red part of this image* with 2 possible candidates(related with the supersons) in the case that this comic can evolve in some way..
> 
> DC Comics Maya Ducard Nobody.jpg
> *
> Seems that Maya and Superboy Hamilton friend*(I think that I heard that Gleason was planning use her too in the future),* are going to be friends*(Superman 43).. Now I see that maybe I was not wrong, Maya is controlled in this image.. for Superboy friend psiquic powers..


It seems prospective. Haven't seen Maya Ducard in a while.

----------


## dietrich

> ... I only hope not see Bendis touching Damian.. He already has enough problems in this comic for make this worst.. 
> 
> Talking about teams.. *You should look the Red part of this image* with 2 possible candidates(related with the supersons) in the case that this comic can evolve in some way..
> 
> DC Comics Maya Ducard Nobody.jpg
> *
> Seems that Maya and Superboy Hamilton friend*(I think that I heard that Gleason was planning use her too in the future),* are going to be friends*(Superman 43).. Now I see that maybe I was not wrong, Maya is controlled in this image.. for Superboy friend psiquic powers..


I hope they are coming back.

On Supersons ending. That book has done it's job. Introduced Damian to a new fans and other bases. 
Got a lot of haters and fence sitters to read a title with him and a lot have come to appreciate the character.
Given us a new dynamic duo and the next SuperBat.

But still sad to see it go. Why can't DC ever let Damian have a decent title that runs it's course. 

I've had it with all the premature cancellations.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I hope they are coming back.
> 
> On Supersons ending. That book has done it's job. Introduced Damian to a new fans and other bases. 
> Got a lot of haters and fence sitters to read a title with him and a lot have come to appreciate the character.
> Given us a new dynamic duo and the next SuperBat.
> 
> But still sad to see it go. Why can't DC ever let Damian have a decent title that runs it's course. 
> 
> I've had it with all the premature cancellations.


No one gets to have that, not really, Long running books are a thing of the past, reboot rebrand get that new #! to become a collectiable

----------


## The Dying Detective

> No one gets to have that, not really, Long running books are a thing of the past, reboot rebrand get that new #! to become a collectiable


Cyborg is being salvaged though.

----------


## adrikito

> Cyborg is being salvaged though.


I saw him in the solicitations... That surprised me..

----------


## Rac7d*

> Cyborg is being salvaged though.


Cyborg cant be salvaged, he was populat on the titans, and DC thought hoh he is our most popular Afro- chracters lets token him on the justice league
Little did they know that he was the least popular member of the TT as  well as a problematic character of representation. He is never gonna take off and is a waste of effor

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Cyborg cant be salvaged, he was populat on the titans, and DC thought hoh he is our most popular Afro- chracters lets token him on the justice league
> Little did they know that he was the least popular member of the TT as  well as a problematic character of representation. He is never gonna take off and is a waste of effor


I mean they trying to keep his comic going but eh I liked him just wish they would give him a new shtick.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I saw him in the solicitations... That surprised me..


It did the same for me too.

----------


## adrikito

> It seems prospective. Haven't seen Maya Ducard in a while.


One cameo in Superman 43, is enough for make me see this chapter.. I miss her..




> But still sad to see it go. Why can't DC ever let Damian have a decent title that runs it's course.


You will recieve new news according tomasi about these 2.. I am very sad for the True Ending of *Shadow/Batman*(maybe I will see a Shadow comic in the future) and *Batman/Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles..  However... this was longer than I ever expected..

Yeah is a shame.. RSOB was a good comic..*

----------


## dietrich

> No one gets to have that, not really, Long running books are a thing of the past, reboot rebrand get that new #! to become a collectiable


Isn't that more a marvel gimmick? Nightwing is a long running title as is Batgirl. Damian's series ended so he could be in a book with Kent now this interruption again.
It's ridiculous. I just want Damian in a regular book that's his regular home

As much a the book irritates me [and Jon is starting to feel very Deku to me] These two can be a franchise like DCSHG shortsighted to end it so soon.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Isn't that more a marvel gimmick? Nightwing is a long running title as is Batgirl. Damian's series ended so he could be in a book with Kent now this interruption again.
> It's ridiculous. I just want Damian in a regular book that's his regular home
> 
> As much a the book irritates me [and Jon is starting to feel very Deku to me] These two can be a franchise like DCSHG shortsighted to end it so soon.


its not like its use to be
only Action comics and Detective comcis are safe

----------


## adrikito

WAIT A SECOND ...Teen Titans is not in May....

Of course *JL: NO JUSTICE*.... I can see the TT without Damian... And the only choice for see him will be Supersons new comic.. And we saw two Supercomics ending for Bendis...  :Mad:  All my nightmares are coming true..

Screen Shot 010.jpg

As I said... The WORST mistake of rebirth was cancell RSOB..

----------


## dietrich

So I heard Damian finally told jason to knock it off with the pretending to be Barman and to stop mindlessly following Ra's in Injustice.

Good for him. Glad Damian was the one to get him to do the right thing and take a stand.

Injustice Damian gets a lot of unfair flak can't wait to see how all the haters will respond to this as the very things [aside from Fratricide] they criticise Damian for are what the fake Batman Jason has been doing and the very role gamers and some readers assume Jason is gonna play and have been prematurely praising him for is one Damian has been playing since the start of Injustice 2.

Interesting. Having fun watching the bases and boards. Let the standards and Injustices be revealed

Well played Taylor. Very well Played.

----------


## adrikito

Talia acted as a "good mother"? or all changed with the chapter and she is not worried about Damian and only wants him for other things?

----------


## Fergus

I sincerely hope that DC isn't about to repackage Supersons as Teen Titans or something stupid. Supersons is performing much better than Teen Titans so of course the smart move is to end it an repackage as something inferior.

They couldn't just leave it as it was. Shame that title is one of the best DC has to offer and my kids love it.
they say more kids need to read comics. I manage to get my kids interested and invested and DC cancels the one book. Fantastic

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I sincerely hope that DC isn't about to repackage Supersons as Teen Titans or something stupid. Supersons is performing much better than Teen Titans so of course the smart move is to end it an repackage as something inferior.
> 
> They couldn't just leave it as it was. Shame that title is one of the best DC has to offer and my kids love it.
> they say more kids need to read comics. I manage to get my kids interested and invested and DC cancels the one book. Fantastic


Fear not Mr. Tomasi promises that Super Sons is not yet over and if he says something like that it  can't have anything to do with the Super Sons graphic writtten by a completely different man. As for the Teen Titans word has it that there is something in store for them and Supergirl for that matter. But nothign to do with Super Sons being melded into them.

----------


## irene

> I sincerely hope that DC isn't about to repackage Supersons as Teen Titans or something stupid. Supersons is performing much better than Teen Titans so of course the smart move is to end it an repackage as something inferior.
> 
> They couldn't just leave it as it was. Shame that title is one of the best DC has to offer and my kids love it.
> they say more kids need to read comics. I manage to get my kids interested and invested and DC cancels the one book. Fantastic


That's my fear too. By all means, add Jon and Damian to Teen Titans (or whatever the equivalent would be), if you want, but please have a series that concentrates solely on Damian and Jon, too. I don't want to be forced to read about a team I don't really care about just to get my fix.

----------


## JasonTodd428

> Fear not Mr. Tomasi promises that Super Sons is not yet over and if he says something like that it  can't have anything to do with the Super Sons graphic writtten by a completely different man. As for the Teen Titans word has it that there is something in store for them and Supergirl for that matter. But nothign to do with Super Sons being melded into them.


I feel a little bit better about this whole thing because of the tweets Tomasi has been making. However, that doesn't necessarily constitute a guarantee of anything either since writers say lots of things only to have plans change, sometimes by their own choice and sometimes because editorial chooses for them. Forgive me but I'm taking all this with a grain of salt until I hear something more little concrete and official than a tweet. I need to see an actual announcement from DC before I can be completely convinced that something is going to happen with them.

----------


## bobellis75

I posted this elsewhere...but at a con last weekend talked at length with Gleason at the end of a day. I asked him about this book directly and he couldn't really say much of anything but wound up leaving me with this: "Some things will happen....but as a fan...you'll be okay."

I hope this means whatever happens, this duo will share a title and continue playing off each other in a fun book.

----------


## Aahz

> I sincerely hope that DC isn't about to repackage Supersons as Teen Titans or something stupid. Supersons is performing much better than Teen Titans so of course the smart move is to end it an repackage as something inferior.


When it comes to sales Super Sons and Teen Titans seem to perform more or less equal.

----------


## blitzwolf215

> That's my fear too. By all means, add Jon and Damian to Teen Titans (or whatever the equivalent would be), if you want, but please have a series that concentrates solely on Damian and Jon, too. I don't want to be forced to read about a team I don't really care about just to get my fix.


Agreed, adding Damian and Jon to a team is a good idea, but I want a series that just has them as a duo. The best thing about Super Sons is Damian and Jon's growing friendship and their interactions with each other. A team book wouldn't and shouldn't be just that so I'd like for them to have a book that does.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I feel a little bit better about this whole thing because of the tweets Tomasi has been making. However, that doesn't necessarily constitute a guarantee of anything either since writers say lots of things only to have plans change, sometimes by their own choice and sometimes because editorial chooses for them. Forgive me but I'm taking all this with a grain of salt until I hear something more little concrete and official than a tweet. I need to see an actual announcement from DC before I can be completely convinced that something is going to happen with them.


That's but I just give complete strangers the benefit of the doubt it's much easier that way.

----------


## adrikito

*
All of you worried because you think that this comic will change but... I think that I understand the ending of SS.. IS THE SCHOOL AGAIN... 

They are trying to make this one SUPERSONS SCHOOL comic*, in other words one Gotham Academy 2.0 with young heroes... Focused in the school life of these 2... I think that they are trying to make this school more than you never imaginated..

----------


## The Dying Detective

> *
> All of you worried because you think that this comic will change but... I think that I understand the ending of SS.. IS THE SCHOOL AGAIN... 
> 
> They are trying to make this one SUPERSONS SCHOOL comic*, focused in the school life of these 2(One Gotham Academy 2.0 with young heroes).. I think that they are trying to make this school more than you never imagined..


Are you guessing or do you have a source?

----------


## adrikito

> Are you guessing or do you have a source?


Only Guessing, I hope see that I am wrong... I am not worried for this comic fate... I prefer see Damian with Maya again..

Maybe a new comic with more people is be the best that DC can do... Less chances to make Damian the victim of all the funny moments..

Superboy first crush(in the school)... Why? when? If this comic will end in a few issues.. *I think that if you read previous interviews of this serie, you can believe the same..*

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Only Guessing, I hope see that I am wrong... I am not worried for this comic fate... I prefer see Damian with Maya again..
> 
> Maybe a new comic with more people is be the best that DC can do... Less chances to make Damian the victim of all the funny moments..
> 
> Superboy first crush(in the school)... Why? when? If this comic will end in a few issues.. *I think that if you read previous interviews of this serie, you can believe the same..*


Many are blaming Bendis for the cancellation of Super Sons though but if that's what's being said then maybe either DC had no faith in Super Sons and only allowed it to run for a finite amount of time for some reason. Still if it was making money they should not have cancelled it. And what's wrong with Jon Kent's first crush?

----------


## adrikito

> Many are blaming Bendis for the cancellation of Super Sons though but if that's what's being said then maybe either DC had no faith in Super Sons and only allowed it to run for a finite amount of time for some reason. Still if it was making money they should not have cancelled it. And what's wrong with Jon Kent's first crush?


Yes, I know that.. I saw in Bleedingcool or inside pulse(I forgot that) mentioning Bendis in one topic about that Supergirl and Supersons are cancelled... And even here..

----------


## dietrich

> When it comes to sales Super Sons and Teen Titans seem to perform more or less equal.


Yeah just like RHATO and BB perform moire or less equal. Dude knock it off, Supersons outs sells TT and has done since day1
Was one of the 3 books that constantly being praised by critics and fans.

----------


## Aahz

> Yeah just like RHATO and BB perform moire or less equal. Dude knock it off, Supersons outs sells TT and has done since day1
> Was one of the 3 books that constantly being praised by critics and fans.


Not really the only time Super Sons had much higher sales than Teen Titans within the last months, was in January where Super Sons was part of the event (Super Sons of Tomorrow) and Teen Titans wasn't.
And in the the previous months the difference between both was usually in the order of 1000 issues with Teen Titans usually having slightly higher sales.

And you can't really compare sales "from day one" in this case since Super Sons started later and the first few issues usually sell much higher than the rest of the series.

If you don't belive me check the numbers here by your self.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Yes, I know that.. I saw in Bleedingcool or inside pulse(I forgot that) mentioning Bendis in one topic about that Supergirl and Supersons are cancelled... And even here..


I am not going to blame Mr. Bendis because at this point it only guess work at best I am just happy that there will be some degree closure that Super Sons will live on but I doubt this project will mean melding Super Sons with Teen Titans, Titans, and Supergirl. But your theoretical school idea has merit it could mean something.

----------


## Fergus

> Not really the only time Super Sons had much higher sales than Teen Titans within the last months, was in January where Super Sons was part of the event (Super Sons of Tomorrow) and Teen Titans wasn't.
> And in the the previous months the difference between both was usually in the order of 1000 issues with Teen Titans usually having slightly higher sales.
> 
> And you can't really compare sales "from day one" in this case since Super Sons started later and the first few issues usually sell much higher than the rest of the series.
> 
> If you don't belive me check the numbers here by your self.


TT sales are deceptive because of crossovers. Supersons sales are consistently in these 30+k as is TT is in the aside from the crossover months.

Sales spiked due to cross over discount those months and SS beats TT by a month or so

----------


## adrikito

WOW.. This discussion evolved in one TT vs SS war..




> I am not going to blame Mr. Bendis because at this point it only guess work at best I am just happy that there will be some degree closure that Super Sons will live on but I doubt this project will mean melding Super Sons with Teen Titans, Titans, and Supergirl. But your theoretical school idea has merit it could mean something.


Now is TOO SOON for blame him... In the future, we will see if he deserves this or no..

About Supergirl.... With 16 years the best option for her are the Teen Titans replacing Starfire.. Putting Kori in Titans..

The first time that I heard about that school(and I saw the 2/3 important images about this) I saw this as something BIGGER, for continue during years  :Frown:  ... and that first crush confirmed me this..

I edited here many times.. I hope never find a reason for leave Damian fanbase..

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Now is TOO SOON for blame him... In the future, we will see if he deserves this or no..
> 
> About Supergirl.... With 16 years the best option for her are the Teen Titans replacing Starfire.. Putting Kori in Titans..
> 
> The first time that I heard about that school(and I saw the 2/3 important images about this) I saw this as something BIGGER, for continue during years  ... and that first crush confirmed me this..
> 
> I edited here many times.. I hope never find a reason for leave Damian fanbase..


Of course it is but even if I am displeased with him I don't see much point in hating a stranger. Supergirl for now is going to be part of the main Superman books actually.  And how is something that big that you noticed a bad it lays the foundation for future stories involving Damian and Jon. I am a fan of a lot DC and Marvel properties and I am not crazy.

----------


## adrikito

> Of course it is but even if I am displeased with him I don't see much point in hating a stranger. Supergirl for now is going to be part of the main Superman books actually.  And how is something that big that you noticed a bad it lays the foundation for future stories involving Damian and Jon. I am a fan of a lot DC and Marvel properties and I am not crazy.


I am not a Marvel reader.. or someone interested in marvel see films(similar with DC fims(*Batman vs Superman was my 2nd and last film* until now, with future few exceptions, I am interested in Aquaman film) because I don´t know these characters and one DC COMICS UNIVERSE is enough for me.. 

Except films related with* Spiderman.. He was the only marvel character that I liked in my childhood and years later in the films..* 

Despite I am not marvel reader I am a deadpool hater... I saw him insulting things that I appreciate(even his current actor, who was previously Hal Jordan)  :Mad:  and I hate his inmortality... I applauded Dante of DMCry for win against him.. Joker and Harley almost WIN against him and one woman called Rogue(or something similar) in a DEATH BATTLE but His inmortality saved him again when she used a gun against deadpool for kill Joker..  :Mad: 

You see.. MAYBE I AM MORE CRAZY THAN YOU..

----------


## reni344

Looks like the Supersons will be appearing in a book with Dyno-Mutt and Blue Falcon
https://twitter.com/PeterJTomasi/sta...98512523169793

----------


## adrikito

Supersons fans, You are lucky..

I show wait more time for see if Damian continues in the Teen Titans or no.. 

Damn,* JL:No justice*.  :Mad:

----------


## fanfan13

> That's my fear too. By all means, add Jon and Damian to Teen Titans (or whatever the equivalent would be), if you want, but please have a series that concentrates solely on Damian and Jon, too. I don't want to be forced to read about a team I don't really care about just to get my fix.


Same. I want to read Damian and Jon dynamic, putting them in a team will put it out of focus as not to make the other team members becoming only background characters or the situation of the original 3 members in TT Rebirth repeats again.




> When it comes to sales Super Sons and Teen Titans seem to perform more or less equal.


I'm not expert at this but everytime I check comichron site every month, Super Sons always sells higher and in comixology SS is always in top 10 in its week (even released together with the likes of Batman and Superman) meanwhile TT in its own week is not always.
But well to each their own.




> Looks like the Supersons will be appearing in a book with Dyno-Mutt and Blue Falcon
> https://twitter.com/PeterJTomasi/sta...98512523169793


Who are these Dyno-Mutt and Blue Falcon?

----------


## Rac7d*

Why is this not a tv show

----------


## Rac7d*

and why is this not a tv show


DC just launch it,  GI  follows barbie. and transformers  drive by little ponies

Give DC SHG its counterpart production

----------


## Godlike13

> Why is this not a tv show


Now that GA is over the creators on Damian need to use Maps and find a way to get her in his supporting cast system.

----------


## Aahz

> I'm not expert at this but everytime I check comichron site every month, Super Sons always sells higher and in comixology SS is always in top 10 in its week (even released together with the likes of Batman and Superman) meanwhile TT in its own week is not always.
> But well to each their own.


Digital sales are much lower than Physical sales. And on comichron was not allways higher (look for example in December or November).

And it is imo actually easier to get to a higher place on comixology in the week with Batman, Superman and Justice League, since these are only 3 high selling books. While in the other week you have 4 with TEC, Action Comics, Wonder Woman and Flash. And than you can allways have specials, number #1 issues and similar stuff that will pop up at the top of the list once in a while.

----------


## adrikito

> Why is this not a tv show


Maybe for AMY  :Mad:  Even without Damian, I liked this serie..

----------


## Caivu

The upcoming wraparound cover for the collected edition of Li'l Gotham, by Dustin Nguyen:

dbac4cde-22c6-4873-8700-0aac7e3085f1.jpg

----------


## adrikito

> The upcoming wraparound cover for the collected edition of Li'l Gotham, by Dustin Nguyen:
> 
> dbac4cde-22c6-4873-8700-0aac7e3085f1.jpg


Damian is in middle of all this chaos..

I am surprised for that people who believes that Priest Batman vs Deathstroke saga can ruin Damian..

----------


## Rac7d*

> Now that GA is over the creators on Damian need to use Maps and find a way to get her in his supporting cast system.


is gotham academy over

was olive a meta who was her mother?

----------


## CPSparkles

Glad they changed is posing to the boy band pose the initial bent over one was not to my taste

----------


## CPSparkles

> is gotham academy over
> 
> was olive a meta who was her mother?


Yeah. It ended a while ago.
Not sure about Olive's mum I dropped the series

----------


## CPSparkles

> The upcoming wraparound cover for the collected edition of Li'l Gotham, by Dustin Nguyen:
> 
> dbac4cde-22c6-4873-8700-0aac7e3085f1.jpg


Love it can't wait for the new graphic novel

----------


## CPSparkles

> Looks like the Supersons will be appearing in a book with Dyno-Mutt and Blue Falcon
> https://twitter.com/PeterJTomasi/sta...98512523169793


While this is great I'm still bummed about Supersons. Not sure why those saying oh they'll be back in TT or YJ are saying that like it's some kind of positive. Supersons isn't interchangeable with those two titles. It was a different product that offered something unique and different to those two. I doubt a lot of the people who pick up Supersons will automatically pick up some random team book because look Damian and jon and these guys.

When you need the World's finest JL won't do. It's not the same experience.
I pick up TT because of Damian and I' forced to put up characters that I loathe [Looking at you Beastie] because of Damian I don't want another book where I have to. 

Supersons was perfect and different even those aholes who hate diversity and everything new loved it. What the heck DC.
It's not the same experience.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Glad they changed is posing to the boy band pose the initial bent over one was not to my taste


much better that  anime pose was a bit to feminine for Damian, even dick and jason are pushing it

----------


## CPSparkles

> much better that  anime pose was a bit to feminine for Damian, even dick and jason are pushing it


I know right. Dick's saute is brazen  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Atta boy Damian you tell him.







seriously Jason! A mask under the cowl?! So Extra.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Fantastic podcast about Damian, Talia, Bruce, Dick.

These girls are funny and give such a funny spin on Talia, Tim, Damian, Dick and Bruce.

----------


## adrikito

> Glad they changed is posing to the boy band pose the initial bent over one was not to my taste


I like the first image..

The second image is something related with Batman Ninja? I read the JAPANESE word in this..

----------


## CPSparkles

Supersons

----------


## CPSparkles

> I like the first image..
> 
> The second image is something related with Batman Ninja? I read the JAPANESE word in this..


No the second one is the 1st draft of the figures.

----------


## adrikito

> While this is great I'm still bummed about Supersons. Not sure why those saying oh they'll be back in TT or YJ are saying that like it's some kind of positive. Supersons isn't interchangeable with those two titles. It was a different product that offered something unique and different to those two. I doubt a lot of the people who pick up Supersons will automatically pick up some random team book because look Damian and jon and these guys.
> 
> When you need the World's finest JL won't do. It's not the same experience.
> I pick up TT because of Damian and I' forced to put up characters that I loathe [Looking at you Beastie] because of Damian I don't want another book where I have to. 
> 
> Supersons was perfect and different even those aholes who hate diversity and everything new loved it. What the heck DC.
> It's not the same experience.


I remember those feelings... When N52 finished... 

Especially because RSOB finished... I'm still mad for this.. And now even TT..

----------


## CPSparkles

So tiny even his cape is bigger than him.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I remember those feelings... When N52 and especially RSOB finished...
> 
> And I continue waiting for RSOB but nothing.. No promises..


Yeah another excellent title that DC cut short.  I'm very unhappy with DC and comics.

----------


## CPSparkles

By Kabe

----------


## adrikito

> Yeah another excellent title that DC cut short.  I'm very unhappy with DC and comics.


.... The first news of Supersons confimed my that RSOB had no chance to return, I should remove this of my signature..  :Frown:  And forget that serie but no Maya return..
*
Anyway... I'm going to pray to see Damian again in TT in June...*

Damn *No Justice* and *Snyder.*. You choosed a bad moment for interrumpt TT, one bad decision and Damian will only appear in SS..  :Mad:

----------


## CPSparkles

Another trip to BatBurger

----------


## adrikito

> Another trip to BatBurger


...... I think that Damian is like Tim with Batman manttle, he wants Red Hood title...

----------


## CPSparkles

> .... The first news of Supersons confimed my that RSOB had no chance to return, I should remove this of my signature.. And forget that serie but no Maya..
> *
> Anyway... I'm going to pray to see Damian again in TT in June...*
> 
> Damn *No Justice* and *Snyder.*. You choosed a bad moment for interrumpt TT, one bad decision and Damian will only appear in SS..


To be honest TT needed a fix. Beast Boy needs to go or change because he is a negative influence that stops the team being a team. Also the betrayal in SS of Tomorrow showed the division in the group.

----------


## CPSparkles

> ...... I think that Damian is like Tim with Batman manttle, he wants Red Hood title...


How do you mean Damian is like Tim?

----------


## adrikito

> How do you mean Damian is like Tim?


I am saying that Damian is hating Red Hood and... 

Maybe he is destined to be the new red hood(is a joke)... Like Tomorrow Tim hated Batman mantle when he was young..

----------


## adrikito

> To be honest TT needed a fix. Beast Boy needs to go or change because he is a negative influence that stops the team being a team. Also the betrayal in SS of Tomorrow showed the division in the group.


Yeah, I know that.. Beast Boy=Problems... This is the first time that I hate the character..

The things were better in the last TT films.. Starfire the leader and Damian one newbie in the TT.. I expected something similar..

*However, I can continue with these problems during 1-2 years if TT returns in June...*

----------


## CPSparkles

More Many faces

----------


## CPSparkles

> I am saying that Damian is hating Red Hood and... 
> 
> Maybe he is destined to be the new red hood(is a joke)... Like Tomorrow Tim hated Batman mantle when he was young..


I think it's all a front. He cares.

----------


## adrikito

> I think it's all a front. He cares.


Jason and Damian opinion:

Wingman_Jason_Todd_Redbird Damian Wayne.jpg

*Wingman:*  We are the best, Batman and Robin..
*
Redbird:* ... Only because Grayson is not here..

----------


## CPSparkles

> Yeah, I know that.. Beast Boy=Problems... This is the first time that I hate the character..
> 
> The things were better in the last TT films.. Starfire the leader and Damian one newbie in the TT.. I expected something similar..
> 
> *However, I can continue with these problems during 1-2 years if TT returns in June...*


That would be have been the sensible move though i do like the mature move kory made o having Damian try to lead and then learn from his mistakes. This way next time around Damian would be a better leader. That's how we learn best after all and what i think Percy was going for.
Shame most people missed that.

I mean think of it. A kid with Damian's background how does anyone expect him to learn? How do any of us learn? No one jumps into a management position 1st thing.
Damian with Ras's and Batman as role models was handicapped right off the bat.

It was a learning experience Kory even said so in the 1st arc when she and the rest decided to let him attempt leadership but I guess readers forgot. Even Percy clued us in that it was a learning journey but readers [myself included] forgot that most of the time.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Jason and Damian opinion:
> 
> Wingman_Jason_Todd_Redbird Damian Wayne.jpg
> 
> *Wingman:*  We are the best, Batman and Robin..
> *
> Redbird:* ... Only because Grayson is not here..


That's not so bad everyone is 2nd to Grayson lets be honest.

I love that Damian is Jason's favourite Robin. I want more stories with these two.

----------


## CPSparkles

3rd trip to BatBurger and Damian finally gets the desired toy



Looks like Dick also got his 1st choice.

----------


## adrikito

> 3rd trip to BatBurger and Damian finally gets the desired toy
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Dick also got his 1st choice.


The fans loved this... I would not be surprised if I can found 10 fanarts of this moment...

----------


## CPSparkles

Dick and Damian Batman Ninja




By Okayu

----------


## CPSparkles

> The fans loved this... I would not be surprised if I can found 10 fanarts of this moment...


It was beautiful fan service  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

Jason and Damian




by DangD

----------


## adrikito

> That would be have been the sensible move though i do like the mature move kory made o having Damian try to lead and then learn from his mistakes. This way next time around Damian would be a better leader. That's how we learn best after all and what i think Percy was going for.
> Shame most people missed that.
> 
> I mean think of it. A kid with Damian's background how does anyone expect him to learn? How do any of us learn? No one jumps into a management position 1st thing.
> Damian with Ras's and Batman as role models was handicapped right off the bat.
> 
> It was a learning experience Kory even said so in the 1st arc when she and the rest decided to let him attempt leadership but I guess readers forgot. Even Percy clued us in that it was a learning journey but readers [myself included] forgot that most of the time.


I can´t understand why Starfire is not the leader yet... Seems that Percy is waiting for Starfire saga(after BB saga(current saga)) for make her the leader..

----------


## adrikito

> Dick and Damian Batman Ninja


Dick? I confused him with Superboy... Is like a kid here..




> Jason and Damian


You are putting many fanarts here... All these fanarts are of the same place?

----------


## CPSparkles

Dick and Damian


by Boaillustration

----------


## CPSparkles

> Dick? I confused him with Superboy... Is like a kid here..
> 
> 
> 
> You are putting many fanarts here... All these fanarts are of the same place?


No I should tag em.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I can´t understand why Starfire is not the leader yet... Seems that Percy is waiting for Starfire saga(after BB saga(current saga)) for make her the leader..


I thought she already was. Damian gave it up to him a while ago.

----------


## Yonekunih

> Dick and Damian Batman Ninja


That's Jon. Damian said and I translate loosely "wth are you doing here at this place, Kent?"
And Jon:"Uwah! Eh? Damian?? Why are you even angry at me?!"

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Bruce

----------


## Aahz

> I love that Damian is Jason's favourite Robin. I want more stories with these two.


It would be nice if the would get at least one proper team up story (Ok they might get one in Injustice now). 

And I think anyway the writers should try out a little more often different team ups instead of allways going for the same.

----------


## CPSparkles

> That's Jon. Damian said and I translate loosely "wth are you doing here at this place, Kent?"
> And Jon:"Uwah! Eh? Damian?? Why are you even angry at me?!"


It was tagged as dick. Why is Jon here?

----------


## Yonekunih

I found this art, I think this is Bruce and Damian, right? If anyone knows the artist, please tell me. I've been looking for the past few days.
430d8aa5dcfc1915ba852e3c0e0af2a7.jpg


And I love this one, it's just so... sad
65b0f9f2431c5b320f3c0df8ca49f40c.jpg

----------


## CPSparkles

> It would be nice if the would get at least one proper team up story (Ok they might get one in Injustice now). 
> 
> And I think anyway the writers should try out a little more often different team ups instead of allways going for the same.


It's such a shame that no writers aside from Tynion has been keen on the Batfamily There are so many stories to be had in their relationship.
I thought King who is supposedly writing a more HUMAN Batman would explore ALL his personal relationships but sadly no.

----------


## Yonekunih

> It was tagged as dick. Why is Jon here?


That's Jon. The text said Kent, and I follow the artist, they said something about Jon-kun is probably working at a waiter at a dumpling shop in this ninja ver.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I found this art, I think this is Bruce and Damian, right? If anyone knows the artist, please tell me. I've been looking for the past few days.
> 430d8aa5dcfc1915ba852e3c0e0af2a7.jpg
> 
> 
> And I love this one, it's just so... sad
> 65b0f9f2431c5b320f3c0df8ca49f40c.jpg


The 1st one is Cacacerulean at https://twitter.com/cacacerulean

----------


## Yonekunih

@CPSparkles Thank you! I really really love this art and has been dying to know the artist!

And btw, the artist of that ninjaver!Jon pointed out, there's a monkey on Dami's shoulder, and it's wearing ninja gear too (?) lol
DVq3C-XUQAUjoMU.jpg

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian, Colin and Jon by lunallchi

----------


## CPSparkles

> @CPSparkles Thank you! I really really love this art and has been dying to know the artist!
> 
> And btw, the artist of that ninjaver!Jon pointed out, there's a monkey on Dami's shoulder, and it's wearing ninja gear too (?) lol
> DVq3C-XUQAUjoMU.jpg


I can't wait to watch this movie. Love the personal touch  of the Monkey for animal lover Damian  :Smile: 

Speaking of art were you able to get the 10th Anniversary Damian fanbook in English? And are you aware that there are lots more current Damian/Supersons fanzine out at the moment

----------


## CPSparkles

A silly little comic by Karen Maple that makes me think Damian needs stuffed animals

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Colin and he's shorter

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Goliath

----------


## Aahz

> It's such a shame that no writers aside from Tynion has been keen on the Batfamily There are so many stories to be had in their relationship.


But even Tynion didn't really do much with the core Batfamily.

Even if you look just at the Robins, we got in the new 52 Dick and Damian team-ups, and Tim and Jason team-ups (and those didn't happen since rebirth). Everything else gets barely explored.

----------


## CPSparkles

> But even Tynion didn't really do much with the core Batfamily.
> 
> Even if you look just at the Robins, we got in the new 52 Dick and Damian team-ups, and Tim and Jason team-ups (and those didn't happen since rebirth). Everything else gets barely explored.


I know but at least he tried with some. 

Jason and Tim in new52? You mean in BRE? because I thought those were just to Tim's benefit at the expense of Jason.

I don't why writers have to be so self serving. Family is at the core of Batman.
Lobdell has also tried to do some work with Jason and Dick and Damian and Jason.

Right now I don't even know what to call the Batfamily or even if there is such a thing and if there is who's a part and what the dynamics are.

Every book paints a different picture.

----------


## Aahz

> Jason and Tim in new52? You mean in BRE? because I thought those were just to Tim's benefit at the expense of Jason.


Also Robin Wars and the DotF Tie ins. 
And yeah not all were great but they happend at least.

----------


## Fergus

> It would be nice if the would get at least one proper team up story (Ok they might get one in Injustice now). 
> 
> And I think anyway the writers should try out a little more often different team ups instead of allways going for the same.


Ditto mate. The family is an untapped resource. Collectively I bet the family is the only IP that could rival Batman profitwise [at least in comic sales] DC should play to their strengths wherever possible.

They're just leaving money on the table right now.

----------


## Katana500

> Ditto mate. The family is an untapped resource. Collectively I bet the family is the only IP that could rival Batman profitwise [at least in comic sales] DC should play to their strengths wherever possible.
> 
> They're just leaving money on the table right now.


I kinda want to see a Babs/Damian team up! I don't think we have ever seen them team up before!

----------


## Fergus

> Supersons


This is heartwarming.
Thanks for all the art CPSparkles.

Really feel DC dropped the ball with the decision to end this. They had a distinct and very well received product and they end it for what? 
This disappoints more than usual because this was something special I shared with my kids. With Gotham Academy also cancelled this is the only comic or reading experience they genuinely didn't mind pausing their video games for.

----------


## Fergus

> I kinda want to see a Babs/Damian team up! I don't think we have ever seen them team up before!


We haven't. They've had little moments but I can't recall a team up. I also would like more Damian and Duke, Damian and Cass is another on the wish list along with Dick and Duke.

----------


## adrikito

I saw this in youtube:

Screen Shot 104.jpg

You want to understand this? 

The 18th of May in youtube will start *Red Hood: The Fan Serie*.. Damian is one of the 4 characters(the robins) in the story.. Source:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBVcsuaUrgE

----------


## Fergus

> I saw this in youtube:
> 
> Screen Shot 104.jpg
> 
> You want to understand this? 
> 
> The 18th of May in youtube will start *Red Hood: The Fan Serie*.. Damian is one of the 4 characters(the robins) in the story.. Source:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBVcsuaUrgE


Will check it out. I believe it's a fan made series. Hope he has a true to canon part. On the Injustice boards Jason fans seem to have a particular dislike for Damian. Peculiar.
Often they call him an egdelord. Which I find hilarious. Hopefully Damian's role in pulling Jason into main story and bringing forth his somewhat heroic side will heal whatever the rift is.

----------


## Fergus

> Glad they changed is posing to the boy band pose the initial bent over one was not to my taste


This does seem more suitable though the other pose could have worked as a combative pose without the hands on the hips.

I feel Damian might be too young for this series.

----------


## CPSparkles

Adult Damian by https://twitter.com/dc_euncho117

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> This does seem more suitable though the other pose could have worked as a combative pose without the hands on the hips.
> 
> I feel Damian might be too young for this series.


Since he's now 13 I think he just about squeaks by.

----------


## Aahz

> I kinda want to see a Babs/Damian team up! I don't think we have ever seen them team up before!


There are a lot of team ups they never did.

Barbara had iirc never team ups with Tim or Damian (at least as Batgirl).

Steph and Cass never teamed iirc never up with Dick or Jason.

And some of the well liked pre flash point combinations like Dick and Tim, Cass and Barbara or Steph and Damian, also didn't happen in the new 52 so far.

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian Wayne the Teacher

Damian often comes across as arrogant and a brat, but to me that is superficial. Sure, he thinks he is better than everyone else (not without reason, though..), but he isn’t that kind of arrogant person that keeps knowledge to himself just to feel superior, no, we often see him try to make others around him improve themselves, to reach their full potential, like he does with the Teen Titans (the future Justice League, like Damian likes to call them) and with Jon. 

Granted that sometimes he could express himself better and have another approach of training/teaching, but the intention to improve others is there and some of his friends actually learn things with him.

Here are some examples:

Teen Titans: the ‘Battle Binder’ made by Damian for his team and how to better use their powers together to defeat an enemy (remains to be known if the teen titans actually read the binder..) 



Aqualad: Damian gave him the water ‘blatter’ so he could improve his powers, and trains with him often.



Kid Flash (in Flash comics): we find out that Wally did learn something useful from Damian (not his spy skills.. Damian would be appalled by them..)

----------


## CPSparkles

Beast Boy (in super sons): Damian talks to BB on how to use his animals powers better, which is interesting since Damians love for animal is widely known, I can see Damian learn a lot about animals and what they could do



Raven (in Daughter of Darkness, Young Monster in love, and Wild hunt): Damian taught her how to search for clues, how to classify ghosts, apparently (Damian is full of surprises). In the Wild Hunt, she even sounded like him, I only have to be one step ahead (if this isnt the most Damian or Batfam phrase ive ever heard, i dont know what is)

And Jon: Super Sons is filled with Damian trying to train Jon, so here is one of many.

Well we know that current Damians history included growing up with the Demons fist. He seems to have been their leader and consequently, had to teach them to be a team if nothing else. Plus, assuming that hes always been far advanced for his age, it makes sense for Damian to always be teaching. I mean, underneath the pickle, hes such a giving person.



And to further support that, in Super Sons 13, it turns out that Damian trained the mooks well enough to know their names too. So yeah, Teacher!Damian is an actual thing. No wonder hes so annoyed being at school. He used to teach grown adults after all.

What I find more interesting is that he not only knew Ezars name but remembered him. Somehow, I dont see Ras bothering with names or Talia for that matter. Indeed, just in the next page, we have a foot soldier just call himself shadow. Not I but this shadow.

----------


## CPSparkles

Going back further (but sticking with the Rebirth timeline) we know that the other members of the Demon’s fist had their identifies taken from them. But also that Damian knew the history. 



It’s unclear if the histories were included in the data Talia gave Damian or him Damian knew the histories from when he was their leader. But the point remains that League of Assassins makes a point of robbing members of personal history and sense of self. But Damian knew Ezar’s name and called him by it.

I might be reading too much into this but it seems to me that Damian never approved of the League of Assassins method of group building. I.e. taking away a persons sense of individuality so that they had no identity beyond being a members of the League of Assassin. Probably why he repeatedly left the League for Gotham. I mean, it took him three tries before he joined Dick as his Robin for good during the Battle for the Cowl and moved to Gotham permanently.

I guess what I am saying is that it’s a small moment but by calling Ezar by his name and referencing something individual to him, even if it was a flaw, Damian at that moment made Ezar more than “a shadow” and that’s probably the most Damian thing there is!


by http://tinnictheguardian.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## fanfan13

> Going back further (but sticking with the Rebirth timeline) we know that the other members of the Demon’s fist had their identifies taken from them. But also that Damian knew the history. 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s unclear if the histories were included in the data Talia gave Damian or him Damian knew the histories from when he was their leader. But the point remains that League of Assassins makes a point of robbing members of personal history and sense of self. But Damian knew Ezar’s name and called him by it.
> 
> I might be reading too much into this but it seems to me that Damian never approved of the League of Assassins method of group building. I.e. taking away a persons sense of individuality so that they had no identity beyond being a members of the League of Assassin. Probably why he repeatedly left the League for Gotham. I mean, it took him three tries before he joined Dick as his Robin for good during the Battle for the Cowl and moved to Gotham permanently.
> 
> I guess what I am saying is that it’s a small moment but by calling Ezar by his name and referencing something individual to him, even if it was a flaw, Damian at that moment made Ezar more than “a shadow” and that’s probably the most Damian thing there is!
> ...


on point essay! great writing by tinnic
I know that person is a huge fan of Damian who's always ready to defend him  :Smile: 

people (and us sometimes) always talk how Damian is bad leader, but there are sides of his leadership that clearly are missed by most people. this writing is one of them.

----------


## adrikito

> Adult Damian by https://twitter.com/dc_euncho117


WOW. Is amazing.

----------


## Yonekunih

> I can't wait to watch this movie. Love the personal touch  of the Monkey for animal lover Damian 
> 
> Speaking of art were you able to get the 10th Anniversary Damian fanbook in English? And are you aware that there are lots more current Damian/Supersons fanzine out at the moment


I can't wait for the movie too!

About the fanbook, I wasn't able to get it, but I got one Super Sons Dj which is pretty cute. There are more? I haven't seen much, if you know where I can look for, it'd be great! I'm in for anything Damian-centric, preferably general and family stuff, no romance xD.

----------


## dietrich

> Adult Damian by https://twitter.com/dc_euncho117


This is beautiful. Would love it so much if Damian grew up to be the type if guy that wears jewellery but then I love bald headed no frills 666 Damian. I'm torn.
Maybe that bald BatmanDamian could wear jewellery  :Smile:  best of both worlds.

----------


## dietrich

> Beast Boy (in super sons): Damian talks to BB on how to use his animals powers better, which is interesting since Damians love for animal is widely known, I can see Damian learn a lot about animals and what they could do
> 
> 
> 
> Raven (in Daughter of Darkness, Young Monster in love, and Wild hunt): Damian taught her how to search for clues, how to classify ghosts, apparently (Damian is full of surprises). In the Wild Hunt, she even sounded like him, I only have to be one step ahead (if this isnt the most Damian or Batfam phrase ive ever heard, i dont know what is)
> 
> And Jon: Super Sons is filled with Damian trying to train Jon, so here is one of many.
> 
> Well we know that current Damians history included growing up with the Demons fist. He seems to have been their leader and consequently, had to teach them to be a team if nothing else. Plus, assuming that hes always been far advanced for his age, it makes sense for Damian to always be teaching. I mean, underneath the pickle, hes such a giving person.
> ...


Fantastic post. Thanks for posting and the reminder.

You've being busy Sparkles. Thanks for all the awesome art.

Supersons looked like it was a good issue not read it yet but good to see positive growth for Damian and Jon. Hope Talia was her badass self.

----------


## dietrich

> While this is great I'm still bummed about Supersons. Not sure why those saying oh they'll be back in TT or YJ are saying that like it's some kind of positive. Supersons isn't interchangeable with those two titles. It was a different product that offered something unique and different to those two. I doubt a lot of the people who pick up Supersons will automatically pick up some random team book because look Damian and jon and these guys.
> 
> When you need the World's finest JL won't do. It's not the same experience.
> I pick up TT because of Damian and I' forced to put up characters that I loathe [Looking at you Beastie] because of Damian I don't want another book where I have to. 
> 
> Supersons was perfect and different even those aholes who hate diversity and everything new loved it. What the heck DC.
> It's not the same experience.


Very well said and my thoughts exactly. Pisses me off how people say oh well coming back in TT or YJ I don't want them coming back in shitty TT or YJ. I want Supersons and Damian by himself in a team book. That's not too much to ask.

----------


## dietrich

Martha's Pearl. A single pearl that speaks volumes.



Bruce goes back to the alleyway a few days after his parents were murdered and he sees one of his mother’s pearls and tries to pick it up but then...

Three panels of the Batman comics, showing Bruce kneeling on the ground trying to pick up a pearl, but its falls into the sewer. Bruce kneels and cries on the ground between the trash.

Then in Batman and Robin Damian presented his father with a single pearl from his grandmother Martha Wayne's necklace — a pearl he had dug through the sewers to find, just because he cared about his father's feelings of loss.

The very same pearl.  The poor love had spent weeks searching the sewers for that one pearl. He spent so long down there that he made friends with the sewer rats.






That Dark Knight issue of young Bruce trying for ages to rescue that Pearl and then coming apart when he failed makes the B&R moment such an important and emotional gut punch.

What a gift. Bet Bruce had a good cry later.

----------


## adrikito

http://wegotthiscovered.com/comicboo...-17/#gallery-1


This confirms that this BB saga is only of 3 chapters..  *DAMNIT.. TT cancelled too..*  :Mad: 

Screen Shot 179.jpg


...... I will miss Damian after May...  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Rac7d*

So where will damian be after may,  i only consitenly buy Damian and dick books

so this shake up got me pissed

We all know he cant coexist with another robin, so but a majority of the young heroes belong to Tim genration so i at a loss to where damian gets regulated to since Tim cant grow up from robin

----------


## adrikito

After read this:




> I'm still betting on Tomasi taking over Teen Titans in June and making it Damian and Jon's new book. Thus ensuring my continued disinterest in this property.


I remembered this, Tomasi was in Superman 30:

Attachment 56430

I like this team lineup.. Except Superboy, I don´t want Supersons jokes(and Damian victim of Superboy angry moments and jokes for make happy SS fans) in one TT book... When things like Damian saying *TT* start, these things are here forever:




> I will pick it up but I my complaints have always been that *in this series Damian is the butt of all the jokes and I don't like it.*
> From back when  superman 10 came out I've been saying that Jon is being developed at Damian's expense.
> I liked him standing up for himself but unnecessary to have Damian fall in cow pat or get hit in the face with fish. 
> *They are not the 3 stoogies and Damian shouldn't be comic relief
> Jon recycling Damian sincere words minute after knocking him out doesn't help. I like to think he's role modelling learning from Damian but that punch makes it difficult.*


I prefer the two options of now.. SS and TT.. However, if this is good for RSOB return(damian in 2 series again) I can support this.. But I doubt that, The best option is use Tim, Kon, Cassie in TT and Damian in RSOB..

----------


## CPSparkles

> So where will damian be after may,  i only consitenly buy Damian and dick books
> 
> so this shake up got me pissed
> 
> We all know he cant coexist with another robin, so but a majority of the young heroes belong to Tim genration so i at a loss to where damian gets regulated to since Tim cant grow up from robin


Well the only Teen heroes that DC care about are Damian, KF [is damians generation] Aqualad Jackson [also Damian's] Raven nd BB [who a long as DC is concerned belong to Dick and are about to star in a TV show with him.

tim I'm not sure what DC is planning for him. Sadly doubt they have any plans for him nor are they even thinking about him. Tynion seems to be the only one that cares and even he doesn't seem to care or have any plans beyond writing self indulgent rubbish that doesn't serve the character or fans of REAL old Tim Drake. Tim's generation currently does not exist and until DC figures out what to do with Tim they will remain limboed.

Damian is robin. Tim is Red robin which makes me worry for Tim. 
After No Justice I hope TT is not the only home for Damian I doubt it but DC has a knack for stupid decisions as showcased by the decision to cancel Supersons and make Nightwing monthly.

I'm so salty right now. How come Jason get's to keep his title which doesn't sell as well as Damian's How come Harley's team book which doesn't sell as well as Nightwing gets to continue fortnightly but Nightwing goes monthly.

I used to pick up quite a few DC books but after the solicits came out I dropped everything that wasn't related to Dd in protest. My goodwill for DC is over. I hope Marvel kicks their arse and i'm going to see Black Panther a bunch of extra times just to smite DC

----------


## CPSparkles

> After read this:
> 
> 
> 
> I remembered this, Tomasi was in Superman 30:
> 
> Attachment 56430
> 
> I like this team lineup.. Except Superboy, I don´t want Supersons jokes(and Damian victim of Superboy angry moments and jokes for make happy SS fans) in one TT book... When things like Damian saying *TT* start, these things are here forever:
> ...


Kon and Casie don't exist though.
I don't want Jon on a team with Damian but lie you I will suffer though Jon on TT if I have a Damian solo or a Jon free Damian anything to balance things out. 

The short jokes are done.

Putting Jon on Tt with Damian is stupid. Right now DC is getting double money with Supersons and TT and fans are very very happy paying that. why put Supersons into TT cutting half your revenue? Is DC this dumb?

Not to mention that fans like yourself and Assam will jump ship if that happened.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Martha's Pearl. A single pearl that speaks volumes.
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce goes back to the alleyway a few days after his parents were murdered and he sees one of his mother’s pearls and tries to pick it up but then...
> 
> Three panels of the Batman comics, showing Bruce kneeling on the ground trying to pick up a pearl, but its falls into the sewer. Bruce kneels and cries on the ground between the trash.
> 
> Then in Batman and Robin Damian presented his father with a single pearl from his grandmother Martha Wayne's necklace — a pearl he had dug through the sewers to find, just because he cared about his father's feelings of loss.
> ...


This is beautiful. That issue of Batman and Robin always makes me cry.
Rummaging in sewer for weeks for a pearl that is love.

I never knew that Bruce had tried and failed to retrieve that pearl.
Damian gave him a piece of his mum.
Treasure it Bruce... A son's love.

----------


## CPSparkles

Then hugs

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian, Bruce and the Ghosts of Waynes Past
Guy's check out this great piece on Damian and his relationship with his grandparents.

Also goes into Damian and Bruce How Damian brings Bruce peace, reconnects him with his parents and helps him deal with what happened in that alley years ago. A role Dick Grayson also shares I might add.


http://dynamic-duo-deposit.tumblr.co...of-waynes-past.

For those who haven't I suggest you check out Death and the Madiens it ties with Tomasi's B&R to build the  most beautiful portrait.

----------


## Deffinition

Martha Wayne

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Ultimate_mororo

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Damian can't believe his big bros used to wear this by Thrice-cursed tiny tyrant



Dick and Jason will never ever be allowed to get past the shame of running around Gotham in Scaly Pants [I know they were leotards but clearly the artist is unaware]

----------


## CPSparkles

SuperSons v Dynamo -Mutt

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

The boys [Tim] accidentally kidnap Damian

----------


## CPSparkles

by Toxicdaisy

----------


## CPSparkles

Many faces by okayu0317

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## adrikito

> Kon and Casie don't exist though.
> I don't want Jon on a team with Damian but lie you I will suffer though Jon on TT if I have a Damian solo or a Jon free Damian anything to balance things out. 
> 
> The short jokes are done.
> 
> Putting Jon on Tt with Damian is stupid. Right now DC is getting double money with Supersons and TT and fans are very very happy paying that. why put Supersons into TT cutting half your revenue? Is DC this dumb?
> 
> Not to mention that fans like yourself and Assam will jump ship if that happened.


... Both are dissapeared... They will return as a couple again? Maybe both are in the same place..
*
I know that the jokes are irremovable.. 

One Balance... My ideal is RSOB*(One minor EXCELLENT COMIC.. The last time that *I really enjoyed Damian with Maya and Goliath..IMPORTANT NOTE: unlike superboy(in Supercomics), Damian is not in the batcomics now, he needs a 2nd comic*) *and The Supersons comic for this comic fanbase*..

SS is one comic that I will never forget... Thanks to Supersons 6-7 with The old Damian, something unforgitable, too cruel and insulting for Damian(and superboy laughing) something that should never have happened..  :Mad:  I never trust in this comic and I leave the comic more dissapointed than I never expected.  :Mad:  


I like this TT lineup but... With Superboy and the same SS writer, I don´t see a good future for Damian in this comic... Maybe I will try to see this but...I prefer return with Maya and Goliath..

----------


## scary harpy

> SuperSons v Dynamo -Mutt


Thank you!

I thought I was the only one who knew or cared.

----------


## Katana500

I like that cover. I dont really know anything about Dynamo Mutt is he like Scooby Doo or something  :Smile: !

----------


## AlvinDraper

> 


such a shame, the artstyle its great, but the artist main ship its just...urgh

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I wan't sure how he ewoulld fit at first. Wasn't a fan of this out of the blue son but I was sold by Nightwing. I forget the issue when kidnappers were trying to grab Damian and Dick and Tim were protecting him.
> 
> Dick taking charge and showing his trust and belief in Tim though Tim didn't understand that that was the case at the ti e. He mistaken assumed that Dick favoured Damian and only cared for his safety.
> 
> That type of drama is interesting to me. Damian was lie a cat amongst the pigeons in the batverse which was very welcome.
> 
> The B&R run sold me on Damian. He is a really interesting addition to the family. I can't relate to him like i did Tim but I can relate to some things about him.
> At the end of the day I don't need him to be relatable I just need him to be enjoyable and interesting to read which he is.
> 
> The guy who wrote that piece is coming from a pace of bitterness and bias.


That's the power of good writing it can make characters likeable and it sure allowed Damian to find a place in the Batfamily still again it was just some angry man who was sore over Tim Drak being replaced and trying to frame it as a well thought out  argument.

----------


## midnightbunny

> such a shame, the artstyle its great, but the artist main ship its just...urgh


I just looked it up and wow...yeah, that is...troubling, to say the least

----------


## adrikito

I heard today in DETECTIVE COMICS that *Damian is only Half inch(1,25 cm) more short than Bruce with 13 years*.. Is less than I imaginated..

----------


## RedBird

> I heard today in DETECTIVE COMICS that Damian is only 1 inch(2,5 cm) shorter than Bruce in his age.. Is less than I imaginated..


Yeah but didn't you hear Babs? :P

babsdamian.JPG

*cough* lies

In all seriousness though, it was nice to see some more Damian and Babs interaction, a bit of Damian and Tim, even a bit of Damian and Cass, you know, just someone other than Dick, Bruce or Alfred, no offense to the old dudes of course.

The moment was short, (like Damian :P), but it reminded me of Damians time with Steph bat and oh how I missed their dynamic.

----------


## adrikito

> yeah but didn't you hear babs? 
> 
> babsdamian.JPG
> 
> *cough* lies
> 
> in all seriousness though, it was nice to see some more damian and babs interaction, a bit of damian and tim, even a bit of damian and cass, you know, just someone other than dick, bruce or alfred, no offense to the old dudes of course.
> 
> The moment was short, (like damian ), but it reminded me of damians time with steph bat and oh how i missed their dynamic.


I hope that Bruce was not lying..  :Mad: 

After all the problems with Steph(post "Tim death"), I am happy for see Barbara mentioning her..

The batfamily need more reunitions.. Adding the girls(babs, cass and steph) and batwoman.

----------


## CPSparkles

> such a shame, the artstyle its great, but the artist main ship its just...urgh


Sadly this is true for a lot of Robin/Batfamily artists. But if you stick to the Damian twitter feed where this and majority of my uploads are from you avoid upsetting content.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Yeah but didn't you hear Babs? :P
> 
> babsdamian.JPG
> 
> *cough* lies
> 
> In all seriousness though, it was nice to see some more Damian and Babs interaction, a bit of Damian and Tim, even a bit of Damian and Cass, you know, just someone other than Dick, Bruce or Alfred, no offense to the old dudes of course.
> 
> The moment was short, (like Damian :P), but it reminded me of Damians time with Steph bat and oh how I missed their dynamic.


So I guess it's canon now that Damian has discussed his height or lack there of with his dad and he tried to reassure him  :Smile: 

Say what you will about Tynion but the man is at least his Batman is a good father.

----------


## CPSparkles

Good to see the beef between Damian and Tim is over. 



However Tynion might have just started a feud with that bodyslam.

----------


## Assam

> However Tynion might have just started a feud with that bodyslam.


There's no feud. The only other person I've seen have a problem with this is a single user on 4chan. 

I gave you the actual explanation for the scene on the Cass thread, but one could also see this as tradition; Cass and Damian just don't get off on the right foot, no matter the universe. Sneakylookingsort did a really nice edit combining this scene with the brief scuffle in Gates of Gotham on their tumblr. 

Or if you still don't like either of these explanations, how about we just blame Harper for not telling everyone about Cass's deal with being touched? People here still like to blame things on Harper, right?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AlvinDraper

Oh, I couldn't believe that Damian did have great moments in this issue of Detective
I hoped that someday Tim and Damian just get along, I'm sure they'd make a great duo
1519808600274 (2).jpg
Well, they already are with the bickering, but if they could be more nice, it would be amazing
1519808600274.jpg
and the moment with babs, I just love when someone makes fun of damian's height
1519808653865.jpg

----------


## scary harpy

> I like that cover. I dont really know anything about Dynamo Mutt is he like Scooby Doo or something !


Blue Falcon & Dynomutt teamed with Mystery Inc. several times. Dynomutt, Dog Wonder was a HB cartoon.

----------


## adrikito

> I gave you the actual explanation for the scene on the Cass thread, but one could also see this as tradition; Cass and Damian just don't get off on the right foot, no matter the universe. Sneakylookingsort did a really nice edit combining this scene with the brief scuffle in Gates of Gotham on their tumblr. 
> 
> Or if you still don't like either of these explanations, how about we just blame Harper for not telling everyone about Cass's deal with being touched? People here still like to blame things on Harper, right?


Better use Cass, than the rookies(d..ke, harper) for humiliate(during a few seconds) Damian..
*
The Supersons fans saw Damian in worst situations*(make Damian one sick grandpa was really humiliating  :Mad: , I tried see this serie for Damian but I leave the serie in that moment)..*dietrich* mentioned that too issues later... *and they love the serie.*.. 
*
This moment of Cass and Damian should not be a problem for them.*  :Confused:

----------


## Barbatos666

> Better use Cass, than the rookies(d..ke, harper) for humiliate(during a few seconds) Damian..
> *
> The Supersons fans saw Damian in worst situations*(make Damian one sick grandpa was really humiliating , I tried see this serie for Damian but I leave the serie in that moment)..*dietrich* mentioned that too issues later... *and they love the serie.*.. 
> *
> This moment of Cass and Damian should not be a problem for them.*


I've got no problem but its nothing comparable to Super Sons. There was genuine humor there, Tynion just used the same height joke to no effect then his Damian contributes nothing other than getting humiliated. 

It was his room she was in  and after hours no less,he told her to leave. She just attacks him in response, the hell is that even? If Bruce or Damian did the same to another characters fanboys would lose their minds.

----------


## adrikito

> I've got no problem but its nothing comparable to Super Sons. There was genuine humor there, Tynion just used the same height joke to no effect then his Damian contributes nothing other than getting humiliated. 
> 
> It was his room she was in  and after hours no less,he told her to leave. She just attacks him in response, the hell is that even? If Bruce or Damian did the same to another characters fanboys would lose their minds.


I am not sad for SS ending... In this moment, I only hope if that TT rumor is right, see the SS jokes against Damian softened and less offensive(impossible stop that jokes with superboy here) and not make something like in the case that I mention.. The same SS writer will be here.  :Mad: 

Maybe both in TT is the best.. Less chances(because that people will never stop  :Mad: ) to make more RobinxSuperboy images(they are not alone), I have blocked several people in tumblr for return to tumblr.

Is for this comment, that Assam and I quoted about Damian and Cass moment:




> *sign..... and just when I was starting to like Cass.* Well Tim and Damian are pals so win some lose some.

----------


## Barbatos666

SS is superior to the TT in every way and the difference is that Tomasi can write humor and he does Damian good too. Percy is ok but his direction was too one note and shippers will ship anyway. You're getting way too worked up about what other people think, particularly when it comes to shipping. As long as the writer isn't shipping I dont see the problem.

----------


## adrikito

> SS is superior to the TT in every way and the difference is that Tomasi can write humor and he does Damian good too. Percy is ok but his direction was too one note and shippers will ship anyway. You're getting way too worked up about what other people think, particularly when it comes to shipping. As long as the writer isn't shipping I dont see the problem.


I don´t praise Percy, impossible, the TT should be more like in the last two films.. But I prefer this than use Damian as the victim of SS funny moments.. 
*
No matter if one comic is superior.. I prefer return with RSOB than TT and SS..*

Since RSOB, I never supported completely the DC decisions with Damian.... Except Shadow(maybe I will see this comic in the future) and Ninja Turtles, you can see the dynamic duo here..

----------


## Aioros22

> There's no feud. The only other person I've seen have a problem with this is a single user on 4chan. 
> 
> I gave you the actual explanation for the scene on the Cass thread, but one could also see this as tradition; Cass and Damian just don't get off on the right foot, no matter the universe. Sneakylookingsort did a really nice edit combining this scene with the brief scuffle in Gates of Gotham on their tumblr. 
> 
> Or if you still don't like either of these explanations, how about we just blame Harper for not telling everyone about Cass's deal with being touched? People here still like to blame things on Harper, right?


I've no stakes In this but I concur In blaming Harper for anything and everything. 

Never thought she would be useful but lo and behold!

----------


## Yonekunih

I'm pretty fine with how Damian is handled with Cass, Tim and Babs. I mean, even before reboot, rebirth and such, Cass and Damian never really got along, did they? Not to mention Cass is kinda in an emotional state right then. Besides, I'd like to think that Damian let her do that in purpose, dunno, to help her vent off. Again this is what I'd like to think.

With Tim, it's kinda nice seeing them get along, they did small banter but it's cute, Damian let Tim pull him up, so yeah, I call that a win. With Babs and his height, I just find it endearing somehow. Though I have no idea why she brought that up but it's find with me. Also as one of the comment on the reading site said, it kinda implied that Bruce or Alfred (I bet Alfred) told Damian about his and his father's height fact to assure him that he would grow taller (lol). 

The only issue I have is that he said too little on the matter. I'd like to hear his opinion, what he would think. I think he agreed with Jason.

The bonus point for me is the art, he looks hilarious and cute in this. That little smirk28279235_2042159419339076_573143325901018261_n.jpg

and how he posed his arms 28467729_348704195618229_216891256813039604_n.jpg

----------


## RedBird

> The only issue I have is that he said too little on the matter. I'd like to hear his opinion, what he would think. I think he agreed with Jason.


I thought so too, but his part was still short and punchy (haha, like him). It was basically a jab at this whole meeting as well. What kind of people call themselves a family and then pull a stunt like this?





> The bonus point for me is the art, he looks hilarious and cute in this. That little smirk28279235_2042159419339076_573143325901018261_n.jpg


I was gonna post that soon as I noticed it. Just when Babs shuts Tim down, he's like hehehehe. Whatever comradery it seemed he and Tim had in manor is once again gone XD.

----------


## Yonekunih

> I was gonna post that soon as I noticed it. Just when Babs shuts Tim down, he's like hehehehe. Whatever comradery it seemed he and Tim had in manor is once again gone XD.


They now have healthy sibling rivalry. Small detail like that is what make me Damian and the Batfamily's fan xD.

----------


## adrikito

REMEMBER.. Next week SHADOW/BATMAN 6 of Dynamite... Last issue..  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## RedBird

Glitter_DC

----------


## adrikito

Fans you should be scared.. I am using my father(slade) sword... The 4 of April you will understand that..

batman_chibi_collection_damian wayne_robin.jpg

----------


## CPSparkles

> Glitter_DC


Really nice.

----------


## CPSparkles

I have mixed feelings about Tec something's were very well done others not so much.
Why was  Cass in Damian's room?
Why didn't Damian have much to say on this matter?
The reference to jumping trains is such let down and feels just as empty as everything Tec promised but failed to deliver on.
Dick and Tim was very welcome.

----------


## CPSparkles

> REMEMBER.. Next week SHADOW/BATMAN 6 of Dynamite... Last issue..


Sad that it's only 6 issues. Hopefully Tomasi is coming to the bat books I could do with more Batman and Robin

----------


## adrikito

> Sad that it's only 6 issues. Hopefully Tomasi is coming to the bat books I could do with more Batman and Robin


12 issues if you remember batman/shadow..

With the *BATMAN DOESN´T NEED A ROBIN*(Thanks D..ke), I doubt see one batman & robin again... However, with RSOB I have enough.. Damian is not in Gotham City, he needs a 2nd book, I say second for the future replace of SS..

----------


## CPSparkles

> 12 issues if you remember batman/shadow..
> 
> With the *BATMAN DOESN´T NEED A ROBIN*(Thanks D..ke), I doubt see one batman & robin again... However, with RSOB I have enough.. Damian is not in Gotham City, he needs a 2nd book, I say second for the future replace of SS..


It doesn't have to be called B&R I just want Bruce to remember he has a son. SS had that covered but now we can't even rely on  that.

----------


## Assam

> Why was  Cass in Damian's room?


I actually didn't think of that till yesterday. Its been mentioned a couple times throughout the run that Cass will often drop in and stay at Steph or Harper's places. She more than likely has the run of those places and so, since she was brought to the manor by Bruce no doubt, probably felt like it was the same case here and wanted to explore the place, if for no other reason than to try and distract herself. Hell, with these versions of the characters not having ever met, it's entirely possible Cass didn't even know Damian _lived_ there. 




> Hopefully Tomasi is coming to the bat books I could do with more Batman and Robin


You're more than likely getting your wish.  :Frown:

----------


## dietrich

Raven has a Damian poster!



From Raven Daughter of Darkness

----------


## adrikito

> Raven has a Damian poster!
> 
> 
> 
> From Raven Daughter of Darkness


This is the 2nd time that I saw this image today..

----------


## midnightbunny

> Raven has a Damian poster!
> 
> 
> 
> From Raven Daughter of Darkness


There's a dart on it too.

----------


## adrikito

> There's a dart on it too.


For this I never put this image here..

----------


## dietrich

Yeah I spotted the dart and still dig it because while Raven takes Damian home with her doubt Damian spares her a 2nd thought once she's out of line of sight. And that says a lot.

Not to mention it raises so many questions
Can you buy Robin posters in the DCU?
Did she take a picture and then take it to the developers to blow up? because that's effort

----------


## king81992

> Yeah I spotted the dart and still dig it because while Raven takes Damian home with her doubt Damian spares her a 2nd thought once she's out of line of sight. And that says a lot.
> 
> Not to mention it raises so many questions
> Can you buy Robin posters in the DCU?
> Did she take a picture and then take it to the developers to blow up? because that's effort


Or she used magic to create the poster.

----------


## dietrich

> Or she used magic to create the poster.


I am honestly ashamed that I never considered that option.

----------


## RedBird

Guys, don't you see the signature? 

He gifted it to her XD

I blame Dick for this, who else would suggest such a thing as gifting someone with a signed picture of yourself?


_Starfires room_

----------


## Godlike13

Thats kind of creepy actually.

----------


## adrikito

REMEMBER, is ANOTHER FANART, nothing real:

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bfj373TF...ged=mayaducard

teen titans damian wayne maya ducard superboy.jpg

----------


## Rac7d*

> REMEMBER, is ANOTHER FANART, nothing real:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bfj373TF...ged=mayaducard
> 
> teen titans damian wayne maya ducard superboy.jpg



Maya is 15 and significalty taller
and is that ginger colin?  des he get priority over maps

----------


## adrikito

Shadow/Batman 6(last issue) preview:

https://www.cbr.com/the-shadow-batman-6/

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Mummy Dearest

----------


## CPSparkles

> REMEMBER, is ANOTHER FANART, nothing real:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bfj373TF...ged=mayaducard
> 
> teen titans damian wayne maya ducard superboy.jpg


Aww look how little Maya is and love Damian's Anime hair

----------


## RedBird

Cr72Kamitake

----------


## adrikito

I found this image today:

Damian Wayne Robin.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> Cr72Kamitake


This artist does such beautiful work

----------


## dietrich

> I found this image today:
> 
> Damian Wayne Robin.jpg


That's a big sword.
Have I said how much I like this Rebirth Robin Suit?

----------


## The Dying Detective

> That's a big sword.
> Have I said how much I like this Rebirth Robin Suit?


It's good but the pouches are a little too big and realistically speaking weigh Damian down.

----------


## adrikito

> That's a big sword.
> Have I said how much I like this Rebirth Robin Suit?


Is my favorite costume until now.

----------


## dietrich

> It's good but the pouches are a little too big and realistically speaking weigh Damian down.


I just love how it reflects his roots and is pretty distinct compared to typical hero costume.

Also I will reply to your PM just not had the  time to read through yet. Bare with me.

----------


## adrikito

SHADOW/BATMAN 6... Like Father, Like Daughter.. Another putting one sword in Damian neck but then... Damian was the last who laugh..

Screen Shot 590.jpg

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I just love how it reflects his roots and is pretty distinct compared to typical hero costume.
> 
> Also I will reply to your PM just not had the  time to read through yet. Bare with me.


Aesthetically the costume works the pouches are where I have some issues with. No worries I can wait.

----------


## RedBird

DKaraSa

----------


## Barbatos666

The Shadow/Batman crossover was terrific.

----------


## Rac7d*

good times

----------


## Bigwinnie101

Okay I'm going to say, I want Damian Wayne to show up at the end of This season of Black Lightning and give Jefferson a donation for the school and say that his dad would like to have him enrolled there.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Okay I'm going to say, I want Damian Wayne to show up at the end of This season of Black Lightning and give Jefferson a donation for the school and say that his dad would like to have him enrolled there.


Arrow has soaked up enough of the bat universe

----------


## Bigwinnie101

> Arrow has soaked up enough of the bat universe


But hey Atleast Black Lightning has a reason to absorb some of the batverse because he has connections to the league of shadows and Batman proper. It would also be kinda cool to have  a live action Damian Wayne be high school age. They would have to find a light skinned arab for the role tho.

----------


## Barbatos666

> But hey Atleast Black Lightning has a reason to absorb some of the batverse because he has connections to the league of shadows and Batman proper. It would also be kinda cool to have  a live action Damian Wayne be high school age. They would have to find a light skinned arab for the role tho.


Gotham has the rights to all Bat characters they can claim for tv, its why you see Bat characters disappearing from Arrow since season 4. That and movie plans for Bat characters prevent them from appearing on tv.

----------


## Aahz

> But hey Atleast Black Lightning has a reason to absorb some of the batverse because he has connections to the league of shadows and Batman proper.


Which connection does he have with the League?

And the only connection he as with batman is through the Outsiders, who aren't really a big part of the Batman mythos, where were for a good part of their existence not really connected with him.

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian

----------


## CPSparkles

It's such a shame Shadow/Batman is only 6 issues.  The series has been excellent. Proper Batman. Shame one has to look outside DC regular lines to get a decent batman book or a B&R book.

But at least with Tynion leaving one down and one to go. King's run is nearly at 50 and that flew by quick so the suck times are nearly over.

Really excited for No Justice and the Deathstroke story.

Orlando has now been added to my list of writers who can write a solid Damian along with Tom Taylor. [That list keeps getting longer]

----------


## CPSparkles

Enjoying this arc. Talia on top form and Jon protecting Damian us so sweet. They got each others back yo!

----------


## CPSparkles

by DANT https://twitter.com/eksxm

----------


## CPSparkles

By dc_euncho https://twitter.com/dc_euncho117

----------


## CPSparkles

By Okuya

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian Beyond

----------


## CPSparkles

dc_eunch does the best adult Damian. It was cool Orlando refing "Ibn" in the Shadow, shame we likely will never get adult Damian in the comics

----------


## Aioros22

> Arrow has soaked up enough of the bat universe


And in the case of some characters has done a better job at it.

----------


## adrikito

> by DANT https://twitter.com/eksxm


*Superboy:* Your mother love you?

*Damian:*  ... TT .... She is THE ONLY who knows that.

----------


## CPSparkles

Supermoms and sons

----------


## CPSparkles

> I actually didn't think of that till yesterday. Its been mentioned a couple times throughout the run that Cass will often drop in and stay at Steph or Harper's places. She more than likely has the run of those places and so, since she was brought to the manor by Bruce no doubt, probably felt like it was the same case here and wanted to explore the place, if for no other reason than to try and distract herself. Hell, with these versions of the characters not having ever met, it's entirely possible Cass didn't even know Damian _lived_ there.



How would she not know he lives when he lives there, has all his stuff there, attends school from there.? How do you not know a person LIVES in their home when they sleep, wake, eat, shit, spar, do all their LIVING there?

Did she think rooms come with  young boys personal belongs like clothes, Damian's art, clearly in use belongs and memento's? 

Even if she has the run of Steph and Harper's place does that mean it belongs to her and she turns violent when asked to vacate?


So they've never met now they she's seen him and she still won't f**k off out of his room. He asked, she heard but she still won't move. She know's it's his room because hes STANDING right there in a room that has TEEN BOY stuff in it like clothes etc it's not rocket science even Cass can figure this one out.

It was a cheap shot by Tynion that makes Cass look like a violent bully who doesn't understand the concept of respecting others and their space.

If Cass doesn't like to be touched, won't listen to spoken words everyone better learn sign language or else they are all gonna be nursing bruises.

----------


## dietrich

> How would she not know he lives when he lives there, has all his stuff there, attends school from there.? How do you not know a person LIVES in their home when they sleep, wake, eat, shit, spar, do all their LIVING there?
> 
> Did she think rooms come with  young boys personal belongs like clothes, Damian's art, clearly in use belongs and memento's? 
> 
> Even if she has the run of Steph and Harper's place does that mean it belongs to her and she turns violent when asked to vacate?
> 
> 
> So they've never met now they she's seen him and she still won't f**k off out of his room. He asked, she heard but she still won't move. She know's it's his room because hes STANDING right there in a room that has TEEN BOY stuff in it like clothes etc it's not rocket science even Cass can figure this one out.
> 
> ...


Imagine if Damian had done this to another character?

Cass responds to spoken words I bet it was his accent. His pronunciation. Damian would speak the queens english with his elocution and diction. Cass probably doesn't understand posh 'toff'. Pity poor Alfred.

What? who said the Cass character is nothing but fighting and for lovers of feats or that her fans live in battle forums?

----------


## dietrich

> Supermoms and sons



Huh interesting parenting styles. Wonder what the kids are like?

Again with the amazing art uploads. Thanks and Keep em coming Sparks  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> By dc_euncho https://twitter.com/dc_euncho117


This BEAUTIFUL. 

Look at those pools of green. The eyes are magical they seem to have a power to them. 

Beautifully haunting.

----------


## Jovos2099

so http://dc.wikia.com/wiki/Ibn_al_Xu%27ffasch_(Earth-22) is basically the kingdom come universes version of Damian right?

----------


## Barbatos666

> And in the case of some characters has done a better job at it.


By some you mean only one right?

Huntress was worse
Anarky was worse
Ra's was worse
Talia was worse
KGBeast? um what the hell is he even?
Firefly was fodder
Brutale was fodder
Deadshot was decentish

Nyssa is the only good one and that's because she was a blank slate.
I'd rather Damian not show up in the crappy Arrowverse especially because Arrow does such a shitty job with Green Arrow characters. Their treatment of Black Canary has been abysmal, lets not even talk about Count Vertigo, Drakon and Komodo.

----------


## adrikito

> so http://dc.wikia.com/wiki/Ibn_al_Xu%27ffasch_(Earth-22) is basically the kingdom come universes version of Damian right?


*
The fans consider him Damian(for his parents) for this exist one DamianxMar´i Grayson fanclub.. 
*

In DC wiki he is not considered one alternative version of Damian unlike *666 Batman* or another Damian versions or the* videogames Damian* and the *animated Damian*...

----------


## Barbatos666

Story wise he is but creator credits are a tricky thing. Damian is a Morrison creation, Tallant Wayne is a Moench creation, the KC character is credited to Waid.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Story wise he is but creator credits are a tricky thing. Damian is a Morrison creation, Tallant Wayne is a Moench creation, the KC character is credited to Waid.


Either way it's obvious Morrison drew some ideas from the Kingdom Come one. Incorporating Damian into the DC Universe was no small feat just like Jon. I'll be impressed if DC could find a way incorporate Lyta Trevor.

----------


## adrikito

> Either way it's obvious Morrison drew some ideas from the Kingdom Come one. Incorporating Damian into the DC Universe was no small feat just like Jon. I'll be impressed if DC could find a way incorporate Lyta Trevor.


I heard something about one future comic called *WONDER WOMAN: DIANA’S DAUGHTER*(for Rucka) in insidepulse, maybe is your chance for see one WW(no canon) daughter... I will continue considering Fury(Earth 2), WW daughter..

*Although.. I suppose you already knew that..* I am less interested in Batman and WW than ever, I found this recently in insidepulse..

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I heard something about one future comic called *WONDER WOMAN: DIANA’S DAUGHTER*(for Rucka) in insidepulse, maybe is your chance for see one WW(no canon) daughter... I will continue considering Fury(Earth 2), WW daughter..
> 
> *Although.. I suppose you already knew that..* I am less interested in Batman and WW than ever, I found this recently in insidepulse..


I heard of it too and with how Jason and Artemis get significant push I would be impressed if Lyta Trevor was incorporated and she gets a crush on Damian. Jon already has one girl too many for a ten year old.

----------


## adrikito

> I heard of it too and with how Jason and Artemis get significant push I would be impressed if Lyta Trevor was incorporated and she gets a crush on Damian. Jon already has one girl too many for a ten year old.


I think that JasonxArtemis are the perfect BatWW couple(I doubt that BatmanxWW can equal this)... Maybe the Outlaws writer is the reason of this.. 

I prefer Damian with a human girl..

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I think that JasonxArtemis are the perfect BatWW couple(I doubt that BatmanxWW can equal this)... Maybe the Outlaws writer is the reason of this.. 
> 
> I prefer Damian with a human girl..


And over in China the Batman and Wonder Woman of China are a couple they actually exist trust me. But yeah the artist for Red Outlaws Dextor Soy even has a picture of Jason and Artemis kissing I hope he gets to use that picture in the comic he seems to like it as well even though Lobdell the writer more or less isn't keen on the idea. So you don't want Damian to be with Supergirl huh? What about Stephanie Brown it was implied he liked her back in Post-Crisis in her solo comic.

----------


## adrikito

> And over in China the Batman and Wonder Woman of China are a couple they actually exist trust me. But yeah the artist for Red Outlaws Dextor Soy even has a picture of Jason and Artemis kissing I hope he gets to use that picture in the comic he seems to like it as well even though Lobdell the writer more or less isn't keen on the idea. So you don't want Damian to be with Supergirl huh? What about Stephanie Brown it was implied he liked her back in Post-Crisis in her solo comic.


I know that the writer is not interested in this.. and despite this, they are a good couple IN MY OPINION..

I forgot that... Too repetitive another BatxWW in this case.. and... 

The relationships between TRINITY members(SMxWW and BatXWW) were temporal, without future... Like your case, they will be another trinity..

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I know that the writer is not interested in this.. and despite this, they are a good couple IN MY OPINION..
> 
> I forgot that... Too repetitive another BatxWW in this case.. and... 
> 
> The relationships between TRINITY members(SMxWW and BatXWW) were temporal, without future... Like your case, they will be another trinity..


I also think Jason and Artemis make an interesting couple and would like it if they actually got together and even though Lobdell claims he isn't keen on the idea he isn't ignoring the possibilities as evident by Date Night. Would you settle for Kenan Kong and Avery Ho? Well tell that to every Tom, Dick, and Harry who kills off Lois Lane in some dark future scenario and puts Superman and Wonder Woman together. And in the case of the New 52 it was the dark future today.  I would not say no to a Junior Trinity it's sounds fun.

----------


## adrikito

> Would you settle for Kenan Kong and Avery Ho? .


I don´t know if Kenan and Flash relationship is something with future..




> I would not say no to a Junior Trinity it's sounds fun.


I was more happy with Damian in RSOB before Rebirth.. And with the end of Shadow and Ninja Turtless I will be even less happy than during the last years..

I don´t want another trinity... The only that I want is RSOB again and see Damian more times in the batworld... But... Unfortunatelly, this is not in DC plans for Damian.. SS has priority...

----------


## wafle

Patrick Gleason talks about returning to finish his R:SOB again!

https://twitter.com/patrick_gleason/...40252901347329

----------


## adrikito

> Patrick Gleason talks about returning to finish his R:SOB again!
> 
> https://twitter.com/patrick_gleason/...40252901347329


Thanks, my love for this serie was big(my favorite Damian era)..

----------


## Rac7d*

When did we hit a million!!!

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> When did we hit a million!!!


How do you mean? i don't understand

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## Rac7d*

> How do you mean? i don't understand


thread views

----------


## adrikito

Is SAD see that Steph is not considered a Robin(despite she was with Batman as Robin) for many fans  :Frown:  but D..ke is considered something similar to robin for one minicomic..   :Mad:

----------


## adrikito

Pries interview.. Batman vs deathstroke part:

http://capelesscrusader.org/planet-c...oke-vs-batman/

*JR:* What can you tell me about the mini-series Batman vs Deathstroke? Or would you rather it was Deathstroke vs Batman? Who gets top billing?

*CP:* Well, it was supposed to be Batman vs Deathstroke, but because it’s happening sequentially in the Deathstroke series, for trademark reasons they have to call it Deathstroke vs Batman. It’s a custody battle. Batman becomes aware, somebody leaves some paperwork lying around that shows DNA test results proving that Slade Wilson is the father of Damian Wayne. So, Batman wants to get to the bottom of this, obviously. 

He goes after Deathstroke to find out what’s up with this, and there’s a whole bit of business about that. But somebody has put the two of them on a collision course over the paternity of Damian. Because* if you go back to the Grant Morrison run, there’s a great scene where Jason Todd is venting to Alfred about this new kid, because he’s jealous of Damian. And he says, well, obviously Bruce took a paternity test. And Alfred never confirms or denies whether he took the test.*  

To the best of my knowledge, we don’t know whether Bruce ever took the test. As a result of this story, he’s finally forced to finally confront and prove once and for all whose blood line he is. Now, if DC had a sense of humor at all, they would set up 1-800-Deathstroke, 1-800-Batman! Who’s your daddy? Whosyourdaddy.com! But no! I can’t tell you how it all shakes out, but they’re not making it as much fun as they could! (Laughs) Should be like, let’s raise money for charity, and you guys call in, and I bet you at the end of the day, I’d have the votes for Deathstroke!
*
JR:* Fair enough!

*CP:* But it’s a six issue series, and it’s kind of like, you know Mad Magazine, Spy vs Spy? These two guys; Marv Wolfman created Deathstroke to be an evil version of Batman. So they’re pretty evenly matched in terms of resources, ruthlessness, detective skills. And they’re just going at it. Batman goes to Deathstroke and says, “Until I have a complete understanding of what’s going on here, Deathstroke is closed. I am shutting you down. I will do nothing, day and night, but make your life a living hell, you know?” And it’s they’re knocking heads for six issues, and it’s a lot of fun.”

----------


## RedBird

orangefigure

----------


## RedBird

> Patrick Gleason talks about returning to finish his R:SOB again!
> 
> https://twitter.com/patrick_gleason/...40252901347329


Well this is clearly a passion project for Gleason, its great to know that he himself is very much intent on finishing it off and giving it a more suited ending  :Big Grin:

----------


## RedBird

> By dc_euncho https://twitter.com/dc_euncho117


Damian having Talias features, especially her _eyes_, is my JAM  :Big Grin:

----------


## Barbatos666

Damn, even Priest has fogotten Tim lol.

----------


## Godlike13

What does Tim have to do with anything?

----------


## RedBird

> What does Tim have to do with anything?


Adrikito quoted and bolded a section of the interview with Priest where he states 

*'if you go back to the Grant Morrison run, there’s a great scene where Jason Todd is venting to Alfred about this new kid, because he’s jealous of Damian. And he says, well, obviously Bruce took a paternity test. And Alfred never confirms or denies whether he took the test.'*

Except that wasn't Jason in that the scene, it was Tim. Thats what Barbatos is referring to.

----------


## RedBird

badlemonade

_
Assassin in Training
Based off of his League design from Teen Titans Rebirth._

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> badlemonade
> 
> _
> Assassin in Training
> Based off of his League design from Teen Titans Rebirth._


I like this look

----------


## CPSparkles

> Pries interview.. Batman vs deathstroke part:
> 
> http://capelesscrusader.org/planet-c...oke-vs-batman/
> 
> *JR:* What can you tell me about the mini-series Batman vs Deathstroke? Or would you rather it was Deathstroke vs Batman? Who gets top billing?
> 
> *CP:* Well, it was supposed to be Batman vs Deathstroke, but because it’s happening sequentially in the Deathstroke series, for trademark reasons they have to call it Deathstroke vs Batman. It’s a custody battle. Batman becomes aware, somebody leaves some paperwork lying around that shows DNA test results proving that Slade Wilson is the father of Damian Wayne. So, Batman wants to get to the bottom of this, obviously. 
> 
> He goes after Deathstroke to find out what’s up with this, and there’s a whole bit of business about that. But somebody has put the two of them on a collision course over the paternity of Damian. Because* if you go back to the Grant Morrison run, there’s a great scene where Jason Todd is venting to Alfred about this new kid, because he’s jealous of Damian. And he says, well, obviously Bruce took a paternity test. And Alfred never confirms or denies whether he took the test.*  
> ...


Men priest is fearless. Seriously a tel number? Now he's just poking a bear.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian having Talias features, especially her _eyes_, is my JAM


I like that idea too especially since the other Robin's are drawn to look so similar to Bruce

----------


## CPSparkles

> thread views


Oh I didn't even notice we've reachd 1million.

So Dick is Kevin and Damian is AJ?

----------


## midnightbunny

I was going through SS again. and it's somewhat amusing seeing Damian's eye color switch between green and blue

----------


## CPSparkles

> I was going through SS again. and it's somewhat amusing seeing Damian's eye color switch between green and blue


Yeah it's irritating how inconsistent they are with his eye and skin colouring.

----------


## CPSparkles

Cr72Kamitake

----------


## CPSparkles

SuperSons by Cr72Kamitake

----------


## Aioros22

> Is SAD see that Steph is not considered a Robin(despite she was with Batman as Robin) for many fans  but D..ke is considered something similar to robin for one minicomic..


That and its a boysband  :Wink:

----------


## CPSparkles

Adam Glass

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Kara

----------


## RedBird

azaluz


Balloon boy

----------


## midnightbunny

> Yeah it's irritating how inconsistent they are with his eye and skin colouring.


Maybe all the colorists should have a meeting about it. If they ever settle on an eye color I hope it's green

----------


## adrikito

> Adam Glass


WOW AMAZING... This artist should be a BIG Emiko fan too... Putting her in her current cool costume.




> Men priest is fearless. Seriously a tel number? Now he's just poking a bear.


Our fears are very different... You with this saga, I with SS work with Damian..

I see something like Terry McGinnys(in the worst case)... Son of Bruce and Talia but... With Slade genetic too..

I am not scared for this.. Without matter the ending..

----------


## adrikito

> Damian and Kara



Sometimes I think that Supergirl is TOO YOUNG(16 years in rebirth) but then... I see this adventure(during Dick era as Batman), and she looks like a teenager too..

----------


## Rac7d*

> Is SAD see that Steph is not considered a Robin(despite she was with Batman as Robin) for many fans  but D..ke is considered something similar to robin for one minicomic..


didnt she do that jsut to get back at tim
and then died/vanished right after

----------


## adrikito

DAMNIT.. I didn´t know that this image with Damian, Emiko and NWally was about the TT:

http://community.comicbookresources....-new-ongoing-)


This will be my TT/YJ team:

YJ.jpg

I add Superboy because... I had no choice if I wanted someone with the S.. Kenan is older..  :Frown: 

I was surprised when I knew that Miss Martian was created in 2006, like Damian..

----------


## Denirac

I know this probably wont be the popular opinion on here but I'm actually HYPED for 'Deathstroke vs Batman'- Damian being the son of Slade does make sense. He's always been a bit too bloodthirsty in my mind to be Bruce's son. The Son of Two Assassins, Grandson of the Demon would make more sense in that respect- Plus Talia knowing what kind of a Father that Slade is could have made her pass Damian off as Bruce's son to keep him out of Deathstroke's hands. However even if it is true it wouldnt change much, Damian will still be Robin, and 'Son of the Bat' in Many Respects- Rejecting both his Mother and Father to stay in Bruce's Family would be a big thing for him. (Also given how Bruce has been acting recently- especially in Tec with Kate, him having thought this to be possible and seeing the other path for Damian may have been what pushed Bruce to make him Robin.)

----------


## Carabas

So, ehm, what's with this nonsense I'm hearing about Slade Bloody Wilson being Damian's real biological father?

----------


## Denirac

> So, ehm, what's with this nonsense I'm hearing about Slade Bloody Wilson being Damian's real biological father?


Priest is writing 'Deathstroke vs Batman' starting next month. Thats the major plotpoint leading to their confrontation.

http://comicbook.com/dc/2018/01/23/d...gins-in-april/

----------


## dietrich

> So, ehm, what's with this nonsense I'm hearing about Slade Bloody Wilson being Damian's real biological father?


It's the premise of the up coming Deathstroke vs Batman 6 part series coming up in the Deathstroke's title.
Bruce receives a mysterious package telling him that Slade is Damian's dad. 

Apparently the story was planned to coincide with the Batman Deathstroke movie

----------


## Assam

> I add Superboy because... I had no choice if I wanted someone with the S.. Kenan is older..


You know Kenan is 17 at the oldest, right? Barely older than Jackson, Emi and NuWally, if even that. 

That said it still wouldn't make any sense for him to be on a Titans team, especially a Teen Titans team. Dude is leading a Justice League. And that's without getting into the fact that unless there was a telepath around (and you know _I_ wouldn't want M'Gann around) he wouldn't be able to understand a word anyone was saying to him.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> It's the premise of the up coming Deathstroke vs Batman 6 part series coming up in the Deathstroke's title.
> Bruce receives a mysterious package telling him that Slade is Damian's dad. 
> 
> Apparently the story was planned to coincide with the Batman Deathstroke movie


I bet it will end with it being revealed to be part of some elaborate trick because being Batman's son is one of Damian's selling point you'd have to be a certifiable cretin to take it away.

----------


## dietrich

> I know this probably wont be the popular opinion on here but I'm actually HYPED for 'Deathstroke vs Batman'- Damian being the son of Slade does make sense. He's always been a bit too bloodthirsty in my mind to be Bruce's son. The Son of Two Assassins, Grandson of the Demon would make more sense in that respect- Plus Talia knowing what kind of a Father that Slade is could have made her pass Damian off as Bruce's son to keep him out of Deathstroke's hands. However even if it is true it wouldnt change much, Damian will still be Robin, and 'Son of the Bat' in Many Respects- Rejecting both his Mother and Father to stay in Bruce's Family would be a big thing for him. (Also given how Bruce has been acting recently- especially in Tec with Kate, him having thought this to be possible and seeing the other path for Damian may have been what pushed Bruce to make him Robin.)


I'm looking forward to the story personally though it's obvious how the story will end.
How do would expect a child with his upbringing to turn out? You've seen Texas Chainsaw  massacre or at least you are familiar with the plot? do you think that a child raised and completely sheltered by that killer family would view killing and cannibalism as normal? 

Every single member of the family would be the same if they were subject to the conditions Damian faced. Damian is remarkable in that he's managed to change to the extent he has.

Too bloodthirsty to be Bruce's son are you serious? Be violence is in the genes right? Clearly all children of wife beaters grow up to beat their partners and all child are exactly like their parents regardless of nurture.

You should change how you reason.

I don't see any benefit to DC regards Damian being Slade's son nor are there any story benefits. Damian has already rejected his mother and Bruce already has sons that are not his blood relation so both those stories are DONE.

Bruce having a biological son is far more interesting. Damian having to always navigate opposing legacies that's more interesting.
Son of Batman captures the imagination more.

I am looking forward to this story. I love Priest and I'm thrilled that he's keen to write Damian even after all the unnecessary shit people gave for TLC

----------


## dietrich

> I bet it will end with it being revealed to be part of some elaborate trick because being Batman's son is one of Damian's selling point you'd have to be a certifiable cretin to take it away.


Exactly. I'm looking forward to this. I like that Priest's to not give a f**k and is really stirring things up. Story like this best to go as OTT and gimmicky as possible.

----------


## The Dying Detective

Blunder of mine.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Exactly. I'm looking forward to this. I like that Priest's to not give a f**k and is really stirring things up. Story like this best to go as OTT and gimmicky as possible.


But this story was planned by Priest's bosses not Priest himself admittedly if Deathstroke was really Damain's father the story would be solved quite easily. So I hope he can trun this lackluster idea into some worth talking about.

----------


## dietrich

> You know Kenan is 17 at the oldest, right? Barely older than Jackson, Emi and NuWally, if even that. 
> 
> That said it still wouldn't make any sense for him to be on a Titans team, especially a Teen Titans team. Dude is leading a Justice League. And that's without getting into the fact that unless there was a telepath around (and you know _I_ wouldn't want M'Gann around) he wouldn't be able to understand a word anyone was saying to him.


Damian has those translators but Kenan is in a different country anyways

----------


## dietrich

> But this story was planned by Priest's bosses not Priest himself admittedly if Deathstroke was really Damain's father the story would be solved quite easily. So I hope he can trun this lackluster idea into some worth talking about.


if Deathstroke was Damian's father the story would be in Batman.
That's my fear the fact that this story doesn't have much meat to it. How are they going to drag this out over 6 issues?

----------


## The Dying Detective

> if Deathstroke was Damian's father the story would be in Batman.
> That's my fear the fact that this story doesn't have much meat to it. How are they going to drag this out over 6 issues?


I don't understand your first sentence. Well if it fails to impress one might as well wait it out. But if Priest could make it like a spy thriller story then six issues could be worth it.

----------


## dietrich

> I don't understand your first sentence. Well if it fails to impress one might as well wait it out. But if Priest could make it like a spy thriller story then six issues could be worth it.


I mean that such a subject as big as Damian not being Bruce's son would be handled in a batman title not Deathstroke's

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I mean that such a subject as big as Damian not being Bruce's son would be handled in a batman title not Deathstroke's


Well this would interrupt Tom King's current story which is supposed to be an event on it's own so i can sort of see why it's not in Batman's comic but in Deathstroke's. For now it could just be a means to fool everyone.

----------


## adrikito

> I know this probably wont be the popular opinion on here but I'm actually HYPED for 'Deathstroke vs Batman'- Damian being the son of Slade does make sense. He's always been a bit too bloodthirsty in my mind to be Bruce's son. The Son of Two Assassins, Grandson of the Demon would make more sense in that respect- Plus Talia knowing what kind of a Father that Slade is could have made her pass Damian off as Bruce's son to keep him out of Deathstroke's hands. However even if it is true it wouldnt change much, Damian will still be Robin, and 'Son of the Bat' in Many Respects- Rejecting both his Mother and Father to stay in Bruce's Family would be a big thing for him. (Also given how Bruce has been acting recently- especially in Tec with Kate, him having thought this to be possible and seeing the other path for Damian may have been what pushed Bruce to make him Robin.)


Too bloodthirsty? Maybe in the past.. You are Too exaggerate..

No matter... Put for example Riddler as Damian father and I will be sad and angry... SLADE is one worth character..

But that would be DEFINITIVE SUPERSONS ENDING(because Damian would be Slade son.. Rose would have a 3rd brother) and unfortunatelly I can´t see this happening.




> You know Kenan is 17 at the oldest, right? Barely older than Jackson, Emi and NuWally, if even that. 
> 
> That said it still wouldn't make any sense for him to be on a Titans team, especially a Teen Titans team. Dude is leading a Justice League. And that's without getting into the fact that unless there was a telepath around (and you know _I_ wouldn't want M'Gann around) he wouldn't be able to understand a word anyone was saying to him.


I know that he is one adolescent but... Now is a little more mature as a character.. Better continue with him in one Justice League than put him in a Teen Titans or YJ team.. They are not the Titans and.. He is the SUPERMAN of CHINA..

About M´Gann I liked in YJ because I saw her funny...*Rose is telepath, you can see that comicvine:*

https://comicvine.gamespot.com/rose-wilson/4005-12890/

 After SM 30 Future TT image, maybe you will see her soon or in a few years. If DC doesn´t change this.

----------


## dietrich

> Well this would interrupt Tom King's current story which is supposed to be an event on it's own so i can sort of see why it's not in Batman's comic but in Deathstroke's. For now it could just be a means to fool everyone.


King's book is an event?
This story was planned 2 years ago before King to go the Batman movie. Batman has more than one title. A story about a significant development or change to the batfmily would not happen in another character's book regardless of what plotlines are going on in the batbooks.

Batman having a biological son is the biggest shape up the mythos has had i  god knows how long it'll be like Bruce and Selina getting married in BOP

----------


## dietrich

> Men priest is fearless. Seriously a tel number? Now he's just poking a bear.


The man made the movie Son of Batman current canon by referencing the Damian Slade encounter in the Deathstroke title. Dude's batshit crazy and that is exciting to me

----------


## Barbatos666

Huh? When? He referenced Robin Son of Batman comic not the cartoon.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> King's book is an event?
> This story was planned 2 years ago before King to go the Batman movie. Batman has more than one title. A story about a significant development or change to the batfmily would not happen in another character's book regardless of what plotlines are going on in the batbooks.
> 
> Batman having a biological son is the biggest shape up the mythos has had i  god knows how long it'll be like Bruce and Selina getting married in BOP


Well it is the first marriage Batman will have that is in the main canon and it has been hyped a little as an event by the news. Well when you put it that way I am astonished they didn't hand this story over to whoever will be writing Detective Comics so that it doesn't get in the way of King's story. I hope Batman and Selina go through more stuff before the marriage because I am hearing complaints that a lot of the events do not delve into Selina's more troubled past. Tom King is writing the Batman movie? And also you forgot to reply to me on my private message.

----------


## adrikito

> Huh? When? He referenced Robin Son of Batman comic not the cartoon.


Here:




> Patrick Gleason talks about returning to finish his R:SOB again!
> 
> https://twitter.com/patrick_gleason/...40252901347329


But this not confirms the definitive return of RSOB.. Not now..

----------


## Carabas

> It's the premise of the up coming Deathstroke vs Batman 6 part series coming up in the Deathstroke's title.
> Bruce receives a mysterious package telling him that Slade is Damian's dad. 
> 
> *Apparently the story was planned to coincide with the Batman Deathstroke movie*


I do wonder if this is Priest's idea, or ust one of these harebrained ideas editorial likes to pester writers with.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I do wonder if this is Priest's idea, or ust one of these harebrained ideas editorial likes to pester writers with.


It was the editor's idea.

----------


## Barbatos666

Indeed it was but Priest would have done it himself probably sooner.

----------


## Carabas

> It was the editor's idea.





> Indeed it was but Priest would have done it himself probably sooner.


Well that covers all the bases...

Third opinion?

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Well that covers all the bases...
> 
> Third opinion?


Hope for the best?

----------


## Rac7d*

I feel like damia will be the one to do what Dick cant, he is allot more ambitious

----------


## dietrich

> Huh? When? He referenced Robin Son of Batman comic not the cartoon.


You are correct. The payment was the comic not the movie not sure where my mind went

----------


## Assam

damian.jpg

Looks like Damian may possibly be in tomorrow's 'Tec. I say 'possibly' because I can't tell if that's Tim or Damian at the bottom.

----------


## adrikito

> damian.jpg
> 
> Looks like Damian may possibly be in tomorrow's 'Tec. I say 'possibly' because I can't tell if that's Tim or Damian at the bottom.


Jealousy? I think that I don´t like this..

----------


## Fergus

Thank you Dustin for this Super Sons cover brings back great memoirs

----------


## Fergus

> damian.jpg
> 
> Looks like Damian may possibly be in tomorrow's 'Tec. I say 'possibly' because I can't tell if that's Tim or Damian at the bottom.


Doesn't look like Damian.

I need to ask when is all this happening in relation to King's Batman? How are all these people at Wayne manor and yet their seem to be on alternate earths.
I expected Bruce to look in on his vegetarian son when Ivy used veggies to take over the world but it appears Bruce is going all out to attain new levels of awful father.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> Doesn't look like Damian.
> 
> I need to ask when is all this happening in relation to King's Batman? How are all these people at Wayne manor and yet their seem to be on alternate earths.
> I expected Bruce to look in on his vegetarian son when Ivy used veggies to take over the world but it appears Bruce is going all out to attain new levels of awful father.


Kings book seem's to exist in a bubble

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Grandpa

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> Thank you Dustin for this Super Sons cover brings back great memoirs


This  is a cool cover

----------


## adrikito

> Damian and Grandpa


For one moment I imaginated Al Ghul, when I saw your description..

----------


## adrikito

> Adam Glass


Despite we are talking about Damian Future(slade vs Bruce), nothing about the *Teen Titans Special 1* here.. I am surprised for this..

----------


## CPSparkles

> Despite we are talking about Damian Future(slade vs Bruce), nothing about the *Teen Titans Special 1* here.. I am surprised for this..


I haven't found any info on the Special just that Glass is doing it

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

Damian get a TT team built with new fresh faces and/or his generation is what should have happened in the last volume. Granted they would have to take some obscure characters and make them Damian's age or just create a bunch of new ones so I understood why they stuck with BB, Raven etc.

It's better late than never tho but without seeing the rest of the roster I can't really get excited. NuWally was better off with Deathstroke and team defiance and hasn't really stood out since.

I guess they might do a love triangle between Emiko, NuWally, and Damian but that could be ust the cynicism talking.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian get a TT team built with new fresh faces and/or his generation is what should have happened in the last volume. Granted they would have to take some obscure characters and make them Damian's age or just create a bunch of new ones so I understood why they stuck with BB, Raven etc.
> 
> It's better late than never tho but without seeing the rest of the roster I can't really get excited. NuWally was better off with Deathstroke and team defiance and hasn't really stood out since.
> 
> I guess they might do a love triangle between Emiko, NuWally, and Damian but that could be ust the cynicism talking.


I thought Raven and Wally had feeling's for each other?

I actually like Wally and Aqualad with Damian

----------


## adrikito

> I thought Raven and Wally had feeling's for each other?
> 
> I actually like Wally and Aqualad with Damian


I support add Aqualad in the next Damian team/s... Curiously, he was the ONLY current TT(forgetting Damian) that appeared in that vision of SM 30..




> I guess they might do a love triangle between Emiko, NuWally, and Damian but that could be ust the cynicism talking.


Some people thinks that he is young for this.. I only want this thanks to RobinxSuperboy fanbase  :Mad:  ... But one Love Triangle too? No please. I prefer something more simple.. They will make me hate NWally again..  :Mad:  

With Young Justice love triangle(TimxCassiexSteph), I will had enough...

----------


## Rac7d*

> I thought Raven and Wally had feeling's for each other?
> 
> I actually like Wally and Aqualad with Damian


I am down with this POC titans, still not a big fan of wallynu2

----------


## adrikito

Damian friends, there are 6 or 7 images, better put the link:

http://www.gramunion.com/askbatfam.t...m/171787851420

----------


## dietrich

I have to say Injustice Damian is on fire. Taylor is developing the hell out of the character. Each chapter bring new growth and achievement.
Him working with Kara and Ivo to bring down Amazo when WW, Batman's team, Blue beetle and a host of other's failed was impressive.




Seeing him help an injured Jason as the escaped Ivo's cell
having the balls to defy  and challenge Ra's because he believes innocents shouldn't be caught up/suffer, 



mentoring Kara, convincing Jason to do the right thing and putting his life on the line for innocent civilians.





The teen has come a long way in this universe. Honestly Damian has been the standout character in Injustice two. While all other character's are exactly where they were in Injustice 1 Damian has had continuous growth he has achieved the most and matured the most. He has become a major payer and a game changer. I hope Taylor carries down this path though I fear looking at the game that something might happen to change his path but we'll see.

In the mean time I'm just going to enjoy the this Damian.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian friends, there are 6 or 7 images, better put the link:
> 
> http://www.gramunion.com/askbatfam.t...m/171787851420


That was cute and funny. Why can't we have these in the comics?

----------


## adrikito

> The teen has come a long way in this universe. Honestly Damian has been the standout character in Injustice two. While all other character's are exactly where they were in Injustice 1 Damian has had continuous growth he has achieved the most and matured the most. He has become a major payer and a game changer. I hope Taylor carries down this path though I fear looking at the game that something might happen to change his path but we'll see.
> 
> In the mean time I'm just going to enjoy the this Damian.


I remember one interview where I heard that Taylor and one of Injustice Game creators are friends.. They talk many times.. 

Maybe we will see a different Damian in Injustice 3(If this game exist someday).. I saw him less RED LANTERN in the 2nd game.. But never in Batman side, I doubt this..

Something that scares me because I don´t want his sister in the game and then in the comics.. One talia Jr? Please, no... Or change his father.. In that case no matter if Damian has one half-sister..

----------


## Rac7d*

> That was cute and funny. Why can't we have these in the comics?


is colin ever around

----------


## adrikito

I saw this in twitter about Damian:  *#brucewayneishisfather* for that people interested in talk here:

https://twitter.com/hashtag/bruceway...fault&src=hash

We all know the truth... Damian is SLADE SON and Superboy is ZOD SON... DC secret plan for not destroy the Supersons... *Now everything makes sense..*

----------


## dietrich

> I saw this in twitter about Damian:  *#brucewayneishisfather* for that people interested in talk here:
> 
> https://twitter.com/hashtag/bruceway...fault&src=hash
> 
> We all know the truth... Damian is SLADE SON and Superboy is ZOD SON... DC secret plan for not destroy the Supersons... *Now everything makes sense..*


Slade is not really Zod equivalent make Damian Hush's or Owlman's and that would be fun for a few stories maybe  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I mean it's simple those who hate the idea should just stop giving their money to DC. For me I spend a small fortune on anything Dick or Damian related not to mention I buy other character's books, games and merchandise.

I likely would still buy Nightwing stuff if DC stopped publishing Damian but if Damian is retconed to be Slade's then not sure I can support the company in anyway.
It means they deceived customers for quite a while

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Slade is not really Zod equivalent make Damian Hush's or Owlman's and that would be fun for a few stories maybe


Weirder things have been conceived in the Silver Age.

----------


## dietrich

> I am down with this POC titans, still not a big fan of wallynu2


I like the team too but we need another female besides Emi so its not a sausage fest

----------


## adrikito

> Slade is not really Zod equivalent make Damian Hush's or Owlman's and that would be fun for a few stories maybe 
> 
> I mean it's simple those who hate the idea should just stop giving their money to DC. For me I spend a small fortune on anything Dick or Damian related not to mention I buy other character's books, games and merchandise.
> 
> I likely would still buy Nightwing stuff if DC stopped publishing Damian but if Damian is retconed to be Slade's then not sure I can support the company in anyway.
> It means they deceived customers for quite a while


Zod was the only *IKV*(Important Kryptonian Villain) in my mind

----------


## adrikito

OK... Like the JOKER... I will make you smile:

Damian is Alfred son.. and Goliath can change of color..
fakerobgoliath.jpg

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Slade is not really Zod equivalent make Damian Hush's or Owlman's and that would be fun for a few stories maybe 
> 
> I mean it's simple those who hate the idea should just stop giving their money to DC. For me I spend a small fortune on anything Dick or Damian related not to mention I buy other character's books, games and merchandise.
> 
> I likely would still buy Nightwing stuff if DC stopped publishing Damian but if Damian is retconed to be Slade's then not sure I can support the company in anyway.
> It means they deceived customers for quite a while


It feels even less likely that the ending will be some big hoax at this point doesn't it?

----------


## dietrich

Damian learned a few tricks from Dick

----------


## dietrich

> It feels even less likely that the ending will be some big hoax at this point doesn't it?


Why? I believe that it will be nothing but a hoax. DC might make mistakes but they are not idiots. Arkham Asylum 2 featuring the son of Deathstroke somehow isn't the same as AA2 featuring the son of Batman.

That alone further underlines that it's going to be a hoax

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Why? I believe that it will be nothing but a hoax. DC might make mistakes but they are not idiots. Arkham Asylum 2 featuring the son of Deathstroke somehow isn't the same as AA2 featuring the son of Batman.
> 
> That alone further underlines that it's going to be a hoax


I don't know I guess I got that impression from the way you phrased your post. Wait Arkham Asylum 2 features Damian as Batman's son? Well if they are still going to use that then of course it's going to stay I just hope for a good show and no forced drama especially from Christopher Priest one of the better writers at DC.

----------


## dietrich

> I don't know I guess I got that impression from the way you phrased your post. Wait Arkham Asylum 2 features Damian as Batman's son? Well if they are still going to use that then of course it's going to stay I just hope for a good show and no forced drama especially from Christopher Priest one of the better writers at DC.


Arkham Asylum is about Batman666. Damian. 

No my post was about the twitter page. My point was that folks instead of talking or typing should show how they feel via their wallet. Support ideas you like and don't fund the ones you dislike. I'm not going to twit crap I'd rather just withdraw my patronage

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Arkham Asylum is about Batman666. Damian. 
> 
> No my post was about the twitter page. My point was that folks instead of talking or typing should show how they feel via their wallet. Support ideas you like and don't fund the ones you dislike. I'm not going to twit crap I'd rather just withdraw my patronage


Arkham Asylum it's a game right? I get your point though knowing how emotional fans can be I would bet my life that they won't vote with their wallet because something like this is too juicy to resist.

----------


## dietrich

> Arkham Asylum it's a game right? I get your point though knowing how emotional fans can be I would bet my life that they won't vote with their wallet because something like this is too juicy to resist.


No the sequel to the Grant's 1st book and one of the most important and iconic bat titles ever.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> No the sequel to the Grant's 1st book and one of the most important and iconic bat titles ever.


And the first book stars Damian doesn't it?

----------


## dietrich

> And the first book stars Damian doesn't it?


No the 1st Book Arkham Asylum: A Serious House on Serious Earth is a graphic novel written by Grant Morrison and illustrated by Dave McKean starring Bruce Wayne.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> No the 1st Book Arkham Asylum: A Serious House on Serious Earth is a graphic novel written by Grant Morrison and illustrated by Dave McKean starring Bruce Wayne.


Ah my bad so Arkham Asylum 2 has yet to be released?

----------


## dietrich

> Ah my bad so Arkham Asylum 2 has yet to be released?


It is out next year with art by Chris Burnham this time around.

----------


## RedBird

neukgol
pick up Damian from school

----------


## RedBird

Bonus

----------


## The Dying Detective

> It is out next year with art by Chris Burnham this time around.


AH good to know that at least we know that itself confirms that this is all an elaborate hoax.

----------


## dietrich

> neukgol
> pick up Damian from school


This is hilarious. I love it. 
I really would love to see the boys interact more.

----------


## fanfan13

The way Priest joked about voting call and Deathstroke would win if DC did the fun more or less convinces me that Damian will end up as Bruce's bio son in the upcoming Deathstroke vs Batman. Oh God, I hate that I'm feeling so excited for this to come. I really want to know how this story will play out. D*mn gimmick.

I'm sooo down with that TT Special story. It kinda gives me hope that those three will be the new Teen Titans after No Justice. Plus Damian is making that metal hand sign. Hmm, so suspicious...
but if they do end up as the new TT, I wonder who will be added later in the roster?

I also have seen Seeley's Batman wedding prelude oneshot stories and one of them will be about Damian and Ra's. Honestly though I'm kinda bored and tired that Damian has to face Ra's again and again and again. Not really feeling hype about this yet however the name Seeley is enough to get me interested unsurprisingly.

Wow dietrich, Damian in Injustice 2 went beyond my expectation... should I continue to read it again?

----------


## dietrich

> The way Priest joked about voting call and Deathstroke would win if DC did the fun more or less convinces me that Damian will end up as Bruce's bio son in the upcoming Deathstroke vs Batman. Oh God, I hate that I'm feeling so excited for this to come. I really want to know how this story will play out. D*mn gimmick.
> 
> I'm sooo down with that TT Special story. It kinda gives me hope that those three will be the new Teen Titans after No Justice. Plus Damian is making that metal hand sign. Hmm, so suspicious...
> but if they do end up as the new TT, I wonder who will be added later in the roster?
> 
> I also have seen Seeley's Batman wedding prelude oneshot stories and one of them will be about Damian and Ra's. Honestly though I'm kinda bored and tired that Damian has to face Ra's again and again and again. Not really feeling hype about this yet however the name Seeley is enough to get me interested unsurprisingly.
> 
> Wow dietrich, Damian in Injustice 2 went beyond my expectation... should I continue to read it again?


Hi fanfan long time.

Injustice has become one of my favourites after Supersons and RHATO. Damian is the outright star and Tom Taylor is writing the heck out of him.

This kid is brave, bold, intelligent, charming , brash entertaining and his heart shines brighter than ever yet he still retains enough grey to keep you hooked.

He is at the centre of things and making a difference. It's a huge departure and surprise. Taylor wasn't kidding when he said Damian was the middle ground between Bats and Supes. You can see how the storytelling is starting to position him.

If you can pick em up.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Hi fanfan long time.
> 
> Injustice has become one of my favourites after Supersons and RHATO. Damian is the outright star and Tom Taylor is writing the heck out of him.
> 
> This kid is brave, bold, intelligent, charming , brash entertaining and his heart shines brighter than ever yet he still retains enough grey to keep you hooked.
> 
> He is at the centre of things and making a difference. It's a huge departure and surprise. Taylor wasn't kidding when he said Damian was the middle ground between Bats and Supes. You can see how the storytelling is starting to position him.
> 
> If you can pick em up.


It's remarkable that Taylor can write Damian well in Injustice 2 but over at Marvel he is writing their former child assassin X-23 rather horribly.

----------


## dietrich

> It's remarkable that Taylor can write Damian well in Injustice 2 but over at Marvel he is writing their former child assassin X-23 rather horribly.


Is he?

In Injustice 1 he wrote Damian badly. He later said that the Damian character has grown on him which is the wrong attitude to take.
Writer's shouldn't let their personal feelings affect how they write a character.

Tom Taylor is responsible for the hate that follows injustice Damian so maybe he's trying to make up for ruining him

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Is he?
> 
> In Injustice 1 he wrote Damian badly. He later said that the Damian character has grown on him which is the wrong attitude to take.
> Writer's shouldn't let their personal feelings affect how they write a character.
> 
> Tom Taylor is responsible for the hate that follows injustice Damian so maybe he's trying to make up for ruining him


Well I did not read Injustice 1 so I wouldn't know but if Taylor is working to make up for it great now Damian is far more enjoyable a character than X-23 is currently she's as interesting. if only he could do the same thing to X-23 who is actually the most boring character in her own solo title. But how did he write Damian back then?

----------


## dietrich

He's the one that wrote Damian accidentally killing Dick. Damian was written as a brat [a worse brat than he usually is]

I liked X-23 in the movies a lot Shame her book is boring cos the character is exciting

----------


## The Dying Detective

> He's the one that wrote Damian accidentally killing Dick. Damian was written as a brat [a worse brat than he usually is]
> 
> I liked X-23 in the movies a lot Shame her book is boring cos the character is exciting


Well that's not good, good thing i don't plan to read Injustice 1. Yeah as much as people resent the way Damian was portrayed in Lazarus Contract the writer Christopher Priest had a point because his goal was to keep things interesting. But Tom Taylor when he wrote X-23 operated with very little foresight he got rid of her problems but he didn't think of what it would take to keep her interesting unlike the Injustice Damian.

----------


## adrikito

Hogwarts Batfamily:

Attachment 63442

Source(there are more images, many related with Damian):

https://lizziebrayson.tumblr.com/pos...e-dick-grayson

----------


## irene

> Hogwarts Batfamily:
> 
> Attachment 63442
> 
> Source(there are more images, many related with Damian):
> 
> https://lizziebrayson.tumblr.com/pos...e-dick-grayson


My only objection to that lovely picture is that IMO Damian is a Slytherin through and through, and I'd place Tim to Ravenclaw. Dick is definitely the poster child for Hufflepuff if there ever was one.

Jason, I'm less sure anout, but I'd place him to Gryffindor, and for Cass I have no idea.

(And Bruce is definitely a Slytherin, too).

----------


## Rac7d*

this is so funny

----------


## adrikito

> this is so funny


This is Damian after know that his REAL FATHER is Slade..  :Wink:  

Damian: You cheated me, mother..

----------


## Byrant

> Pries interview.. Batman vs deathstroke part:
> 
> http://capelesscrusader.org/planet-c...oke-vs-batman/
> 
> *JR:* What can you tell me about the mini-series Batman vs Deathstroke? Or would you rather it was Deathstroke vs Batman? Who gets top billing?
> 
> *CP:* Well, it was supposed to be Batman vs Deathstroke, but because it’s happening sequentially in the Deathstroke series, for trademark reasons they have to call it Deathstroke vs Batman. It’s a custody battle. Batman becomes aware, somebody leaves some paperwork lying around that shows DNA test results proving that Slade Wilson is the father of Damian Wayne. So, Batman wants to get to the bottom of this, obviously. 
> 
> He goes after Deathstroke to find out what’s up with this, and there’s a whole bit of business about that. But somebody has put the two of them on a collision course over the paternity of Damian. Because* if you go back to the Grant Morrison run, there’s a great scene where Jason Todd is venting to Alfred about this new kid, because he’s jealous of Damian. And he says, well, obviously Bruce took a paternity test. And Alfred never confirms or denies whether he took the test.*  
> ...




Batman vol 1 676

It was Tim, wasn't it?

And i thought that King was a  shitty writer.

----------


## Byrant

> This is Damian after know that his REAL FATHER is Slade..  
> 
> Damian: You cheated me, mother..


Damian's biological dad is Vegeta.

----------


## Byrant

Batman: Prelude to the Wedding — Robin Vs. Ra’s al Ghul #1

Written by Tim Seeley • Art by Brad Walker and Drew Hennessy • Cover by Rafael Albuquerque

Ra’s al Ghul returns to have a heart-to-heart with his grandson, Damian. Once upon a time, Ra’s thought Bruce Wayne would be the heir apparent to his criminal empire, but now that Batman has turned his back on Talia for good, Ra’s wants to know if Damian Wayne will honor his mother by stepping into the family business at last. On sale May 30.

Source https://nerdist.com/batman-48-the-be...usive-preview/

----------


## adrikito

> Damian's biological dad is Vegeta.


OF, COURSE... Damian hair, is Vegeta descendant.... What a shame that he never transformed in SSJ...




> Batman vol 1 676
> 
> It was Tim, wasn't it?
> 
> And i thought that King was a  shitty writer.


For things like this I prefer Dick and Jason moments with Damian.. However, I don´t want see D..ke replacing him.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> this is so funny


This is epic

----------


## Yonekunih

Wow all that Batman: Prelude to the Wedding issues, I don't see Tim which is such a pity.

For Damian, we already know which side he would choose, don't we? Unless this is like a seed planted for him becoming the next Ra like in Beyond. 

Urg, too little Damian these day for me. (which is making me devasted 'cause he and Hal are my favourite and they appear in too little books.). On other hand, me still wishing this marriage thing would fail- which seemingly impposible at this point but Catwoman is too Mary Sue in RB for my taste. I honestly like her better in New52 urg.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Wow all that Batman: Prelude to the Wedding issues, I don't see Tim which is such a pity.
> 
> For Damian, we already know which side he would choose, don't we? Unless this is like a seed planted for him becoming the next Ra like in Beyond. 
> 
> Urg, too little Damian these day for me. (which is making me devasted 'cause he and Hal are my favourite and they appear in too little books.). On other hand, me still wishing this marriage thing would fail- which seemingly impposible at this point but Catwoman is too Mary Sue in RB for my taste. I honestly like her better in New52 urg.


Catwoman can't be Lois [although with Harley now the undisputed Queen of Gotham] maybe Selina's days as a solo star are well and truly over. She hasn't been able to support a solo for sometime now maybe DC has thrown in the towel on Catwoman as a solo brand and decided to reduce her to side character.

This marriage is the 1st time she's been spotlighted for god knows how long but I think King might have over reached. His portrayal might be turning more people off her than on. I know that's the case for me.

There is a lot online about the wedding [good and bad] but not much traffic on Selina which is good for the relationship but bad for Selina.

Damian's prelude I'm not too Jazzed on. Instead of showing us interactions on how this new family might work or showing Bruce actually discussing with his son on the big change that's about to happen in his life we have Damian fighting Ra's something we just had in Shadow/Batman

----------


## CPSparkles

Sneak peek at Superman #43 from Peter J Tomasi

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Mother and Son

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## adrikito

> Sneak peek at Superman #43 from Peter J Tomasi


I put this previously but... Apparently No one knows that, maybe because that was the last post of that page(page 653)..  :Frown:

----------


## CPSparkles

> I put this previously but... Apparently No one knows that, maybe because that was the last post of that page(page 653)..


Oh sorry I do miss a lot of posts

----------


## adrikito

> Oh sorry I do miss a lot of posts


I said that because no one quoted my image.. Not for you..

----------


## CPSparkles

Hide and seek

----------


## CPSparkles

Bruce, Damian, Dick and Tim

----------


## CPSparkles

Bruce meets Colin

----------


## The Whovian

> this is so funny


LOL, yeah

10 char

----------


## The Whovian

> Oh sorry I do miss a lot of posts


I do as well CPSparkles

----------


## Fergus

> Why? I believe that it will be nothing but a hoax. DC might make mistakes but they are not idiots. Arkham Asylum 2 featuring the son of Deathstroke somehow isn't the same as AA2 featuring the son of Batman.
> 
> That alone further underlines that it's going to be a hoax


They say never say never. I doubt it will be anything other than a hoax but not 100% sure. DC could surprise me

----------


## Fergus

> Sneak peek at Superman #43 from Peter J Tomasi


Why does he have a moustache? He looks like a magician but a fake one and how much gel is in that hair.

----------


## fanfan13

> Catwoman can't be Lois [although with Harley now the undisputed Queen of Gotham] maybe Selina's days as a solo star are well and truly over. She hasn't been able to support a solo for sometime now maybe DC has thrown in the towel on Catwoman as a solo brand and decided to reduce her to side character.
> 
> This marriage is the 1st time she's been spotlighted for god knows how long but I think King might have over reached. His portrayal might be turning more people off her than on. I know that's the case for me.
> 
> There is a lot online about the wedding [good and bad] but not much traffic on Selina which is good for the relationship but bad for Selina.
> 
> Damian's prelude I'm not too Jazzed on. Instead of showing us interactions on how this new family might work or showing Bruce actually discussing with his son on the big change that's about to happen in his life we have Damian fighting Ra's something we just had in Shadow/Batman


No comment about Selina, but some of King's portrayals about Selina also kinda turn me off.

At this point I'm really tired of Damian having to face Ra's again. We've had this in TT, TMNT/Batman, and Shadow/Batman. I know he's his grandfather but still...

----------


## CPSparkles

> No comment about Selina, but some of King's portrayals about Selina also kinda turn me off.
> 
> At this point I'm really tired of Damian having to face Ra's again. We've had this in TT, TMNT/Batman, and Shadow/Batman. I know he's his grandfather but still...


It's unimaginative but at least it's penned by Seeley so that's a plus.

Selina is already a good character no need to try to turn her into something else. She and Bruce are in love her beating 3 flashes isn't going to help her character if anything it just pisses flash fans off.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Why does he have a moustache? He looks like a magician but a fake one and how much gel is in that hair.


He looks like Gomez Addams

----------


## CPSparkles

> I do as well CPSparkles


I keep forgetting to check posts before uploading pictures  :Smile:

----------


## adrikito

> Why does he have a moustache? He looks like a magician but a fake one and how much gel is in that hair.


Is one Bizarro version of Damian... You should see his skin and Goliath is green here..

----------


## dietrich

> They say never say never. I doubt it will be anything other than a hoax but not 100% sure. DC could surprise me


Dude forget Slade and Bruce we all know who baby daddy REALLY is

----------


## Fergus

> Is one Bizarro version of Damian... You should see his skin and Goliath is green here..


Ha I didn't even notice he was green

----------


## adrikito

> dude forget slade and bruce we all know who baby daddy really is


hahahhaahhaha..

I am happy for finally found Superman 43 preview... As I imaginated, Maya was in the preview.

----------


## CPSparkles

Talia is savage

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## adrikito

> 


HAHHAHAHA.. She believes that is deadshot now?

----------


## CPSparkles

> HAHHAHAHA.. She believes that is deadshot now?


It's a Supermums face off.

----------


## dietrich

> hahahhaahhaha..
> 
> I am happy for finally found Superman 43 preview... As I imaginated, Maya was in the preview.


It was great to see Maya back though why she's hanging around there I have no idea

----------


## dietrich

> 


Ouch that's cold Talia. She don't give a.....

----------


## dietrich

> He looks like Gomez Addams


I think he looks suspiciously like Alfred.

----------


## adrikito

> It was great to see Maya back though why she's hanging around there I have no idea


Gleason created her... And not only Superboy, after this she will be "Superboy girlfriend" friend too... 

*I think that if RSOB idea returns, this will be something different*(I am not against this) with Damian, Maya, Superboy and his friend too.. 




> It's a Supermums face off.


HELLBAT GLOVE... Lois WIN..

----------


## dietrich

> Gleason created her... And not only Superboy, now she will be "Superboy girlfriend" friend too... 
> 
> I think that if RSOB idea returns, this will be something different, with Damian, Maya, Superboy and his friend too..
> 
> 
> 
> HELLBAT GLOVE... Lois WIN..


I know but she has no reason for being there. It's like Goliath suddenly chilling at the Kent's because reasons.

Does lois still have that? won't surprise me if Talia had a counter for all bat doohickey.

Al Ghul's are like roaches you can't get rid of them

----------


## dietrich

I like Kathy becoming a hero though.
Another one for Damian's generation

----------


## adrikito

> I know but she has no reason for being there. It's like Goliath suddenly chilling at the Kent's because reasons.


She said that Superman called her.. Maybe Damian said NO, but as Superboy friend he gave Maya number to Superman..

THE SOLICITATIONS ARE ALMOST HERE:

https://twitter.com/Newsarama/status/975811801177870336

----------


## CPSparkles

> She said that Superman called her.. Maybe Damian said NO, but as Superboy friend he gave Maya number to Superman..
> 
> THE SOLICITATIONS ARE ALMOST HERE:
> 
> https://twitter.com/Newsarama/status/975811801177870336


Maya is in Superman? Goody can't wait to read it. I'm going to miss Tomasi and Gleason

----------


## CPSparkles

> Gleason created her... And not only Superboy, after this she will be "Superboy girlfriend" friend too... 
> 
> *I think that if RSOB idea returns, this will be something different*(I am not against this) with Damian, Maya, Superboy and his friend too..


I just want it to return. It would be a nice to find out more about Suren.

----------


## adrikito

> Maya is in Superman? Goody can't wait to read it. I'm going to miss Tomasi and Gleason


You should see Superman 43 preview here.. Gleason said that many weeks ago.. In twitter and Instagram.

http://community.comicbookresources....iew-Discussion

SOLICITATIONS OUT:

https://www.newsarama.com/39119-dc-c...citations.html

----------


## adrikito

*TEEN TITANS SPECIAL #1*
Written by ADAM GLASS
Art by ROBSON ROCHA and others
Cover by ROBSON ROCHA and TREVOR SCOTT
Robin, Kid Flash and Red Arrow are sick of the super-hero status quo, and if the adults won’t do anything about it, you’d better believe these teenagers will! Following the shocking events of NO JUSTICE, don’t miss this special oversized issue that sets the stage for a fearless new direction that will change the Teen Titans forever!
ONE-SHOT • On sale *JUNE 27* • 48 pg, FC, $4.99 US • RATED T

----------


## dietrich

> *TEEN TITANS SPECIAL #1*
> Written by ADAM GLASS
> Art by ROBSON ROCHA and others
> Cover by ROBSON ROCHA and TREVOR SCOTT
> Robin, Kid Flash and Red Arrow are sick of the super-hero status quo, and if the adults won’t do anything about it, you’d better believe these teenagers will! Following the shocking events of NO JUSTICE, don’t miss this special oversized issue that sets the stage for a fearless new direction that will change the Teen Titans forever!
> ONE-SHOT • On sale JUNE 27 • 48 pg, FC, $4.99 US • RATED T


Sweeeeeeeeet.
So it's just the 3 of them kicking things off

----------


## CPSparkles

> You should see Superman 43 preview here.. Gleason said that many weeks ago.. In twitter and Instagram.
> 
> http://community.comicbookresources....iew-Discussion
> 
> SOLICITATIONS OUT:
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/39119-dc-c...citations.html


Thanks adrikito

----------


## Rac7d*

Where is Suren

----------


## Yonekunih

> Catwoman can't be Lois [although with Harley now the undisputed Queen of Gotham] maybe Selina's days as a solo star are well and truly over. She hasn't been able to support a solo for sometime now maybe DC has thrown in the towel on Catwoman as a solo brand and decided to reduce her to side character.
> 
> This marriage is the 1st time she's been spotlighted for god knows how long but I think King might have over reached. His portrayal might be turning more people off her than on. I know that's the case for me.
> 
> There is a lot online about the wedding [good and bad] but not much traffic on Selina which is good for the relationship but bad for Selina.
> 
> Damian's prelude I'm not too Jazzed on. Instead of showing us interactions on how this new family might work or showing Bruce actually discussing with his son on the big change that's about to happen in his life we have Damian fighting Ra's something we just had in Shadow/Batman


I agree, she cannot be domestic, it takes away all her charms for me. Like in Earth 2, she married and then thing kinda wend downhill. Forgive me if I'm wrong about this, I only read some summaries *coughs*. And as seeing in the solicitations, it's gonna be Catwoman vs Joker, oh God, I hope she won't turn into a Cat-God or something like that.

I'm so looking toward to the Teen Titans special, is this the team with teenagers hero that have uh, criminal relatives? I'm just excited to kinda see Damian on spotlight again. And Super Sons continues its fun run, I love it already. Also nice to see Maya back, I hope DC brings Colin and Suren back too, and maybe oneday we can have a nice team of Damian's generation.

Also can someone explain to me the re-number of Superman and Justice League? Are they gonna be out as separate series and co-exist with the current ones or are they replacing the current books?

Edit: damn, I forget to mention Injustice Damian, he's absolutely a star of this series since Injustice 2! So much development, I'm really loving this!

----------


## adrikito

> Where is Suren


Gleason was not all RSOB, Suren creator is another writer.. I saw that in comicvine.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I agree, she cannot be domestic, it takes away all her charms for me. Like in Earth 2, she married and then thing kinda wend downhill. Forgive me if I'm wrong about this, I only read some summaries *coughs*. And as seeing in the solicitations, it's gonna be Catwoman vs Joker, oh God, I hope she won't turn into a Cat-God or something like that.
> 
> I'm so looking toward to the Teen Titans special, is this the team with teenagers hero that have uh, criminal relatives? I'm just excited to kinda see Damian on spotlight again. And Super Sons continues its fun run, I love it already. Also nice to see Maya back, I hope DC brings Colin and Suren back too, and maybe oneday we can have a nice team of Damian's generation.
> 
> Also can someone explain to me the re-number of Superman and Justice League? Are they gonna be out as separate series and co-exist with the current ones or are they replacing the current books?
> 
> Edit: damn, I forget to mention Injustice Damian, he's absolutely a star of this series since Injustice 2! So much development, I'm really loving this!


Earth 2 they were happy. Bruce had given up the cowl and Catwoman was no longer stealing but then she got tempted back into the life and got killed leading Helena to enter the crime fighting business. [I think that's how that played out]

You are right about about the kids of  bad guys TT.
I fear that King is to Catwoman what Tynion is to Tim. According to comicvine he said in a podcast that Selina was Bruce's link to humanity. I hope she doesn't face off against the Joker because that would be detrimental to both character's.

Injustice 2 has been amazing. What a pleasant surprise  :Smile:  It's become one of the titles I look forward to the most.

----------


## dietrich

Who knew Dynomutt was an"old pal" of Damian's?

----------


## fanfan13

> *TEEN TITANS SPECIAL #1*
> Written by ADAM GLASS
> Art by ROBSON ROCHA and others
> Cover by ROBSON ROCHA and TREVOR SCOTT
> Robin, Kid Flash and Red Arrow are sick of the super-hero status quo, and if the adults wont do anything about it, youd better believe these teenagers will! Following the shocking events of NO JUSTICE, dont miss this special oversized issue that sets the stage for a fearless new direction that will change the Teen Titans forever!
> ONE-SHOT  On sale *JUNE 27*  48 pg, FC, $4.99 US  RATED T


This looks AWESOME! I'm so ready for this!
I hope it will turn out great!

----------


## fanfan13

> Who knew Dynomutt was an"old pal" of Damian's?


Haha yeah weird right

----------


## dietrich

Damn Injustice 2 just knocked it up a notch

----------


## adrikito

POS 4900th..

Only 1 preview made this image exist(few hours later):

maya ducard nobody damian wayne robin superboy kathy beacon.jpg

Put these 4 as main characters of one serie and you will see a lot images with them.. The Supersons 2.0 virus..

----------


## The Dying Detective

> POS 4900th..
> 
> Only 1 preview made this image exist(few hours later):
> 
> maya ducard nobody damian wayne robin superboy kathy beacon.jpg
> 
> Put these 4 as main characters of one serie and you will see a lot images with them.. The Supersons 2.0 virus..


These twitter people are crazy.

----------


## adrikito

> These twitter people are crazy.


I saw this in Gramunion.. Maybe this image was posted in Tumblr.. 

This is the kind of images that I want to show to RobinxSuperboy fanbase(they are more crazy)..

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I saw this in Gramunion.. Maybe this image was posted in Tumblr.. 
> 
> This is the kind of images that I want to show to RobinxSuperboy fanbase(they are more crazy)..


They're children for Pete sake! What happened to boundaries?

----------


## Fergus

> Damn Injustice 2 just knocked it up a notch


*spoilers:*
 Selina's not dead right? I hope not. She's not the sharpest tool in the box is she? Asking Alfred to take the dog for a walk or even leaving him when he cant even remember if he put the kettle on.
Damian's sister though WTF????!!!! Why did she do that? I'm guessing vendetta against Damian for ruining things and crushing Ra's plan.

Lol at Batman still making plans for Amazo like a chump not knowing that Damian took care of it like a boss. Bruce isn't coming off so well this series even Superboy was being more mature and focused. Happy Barry is earning his hero stripes back and well done to Talia being a good mama. Not happy Jason abandoned Damian though i guess they're not that close but I remember Damian offering him a helping shoulder when he got stabbed.

Damian's sister might just be the worst. So she died and Ra's brought her back. Wonder if they are twins and did she die at birth? 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Fergus

> POS 4900th..
> 
> Only 1 preview made this image exist(few hours later):
> 
> maya ducard nobody damian wayne robin superboy kathy beacon.jpg
> 
> Put these 4 as main characters of one serie and you will see a lot images with them.. The Supersons 2.0 virus..


wow! They've had like 2 interactions ever. Neither of em cordial.

----------


## adrikito

> They're children for Pete sake! What happened to boundaries?


This image is not offensive.. I saw WORST IMAGES from that fanbase..

Damian and Maya are teenagers.. I am only focused in them..

----------


## The Dying Detective

> This image is not offensive.. I saw WORST IMAGES from that fanbase..
> 
> Damian and Maya are teenagers.. I am only focused in them..


It's still gross regardless.

----------


## Fergus

We've gotten to a point where characters are paired regardless of how little sense it makes.

----------


## adrikito

Bad news for INJUSTICE DAMIAN, *ALFRED IS IN DANGER*..   :Mad: 

He is the only character that he considers his father..

Injustice Alfred in Danger.jpg

Good News.. Talia acted as a real mother, Damian is free again, like unfortunatelly her...

NEW ENEMY OF BATxCAT fans, she shot Selina..




> It's still gross regardless.


.... OK..  I never made that image(I am not Superboy fan).. BUT.. I can not feel guilty for putting this image either..

----------


## The Dying Detective

> .... OK..  I never made that image(I am not Superboy fan).. BUT.. I can not feel guilty for putting this image either..


I mean even though Damian and Maya are teens it's gross.

----------


## adrikito

> I mean even though Damian and Maya are teens it's gross.


....... Ok.. This is gross for you.. and DamianxSuperboy fanbase is gross for me..

NOTHING TO SAY ABOUT INJUSTICE?

----------


## The Dying Detective

> ....... Ok.. This is gross for you.. and DamianxSuperboy fanbase is gross for me..
> 
> NOTHING TO SAY ABOUT INJUSTICE?


Crazy stuff is happening over there and Damian's sister's first move puzzles me what can she gain by breaking into Wayne Manor, shooting Catwoman, and kidnapping Alfred?

----------


## adrikito

> Crazy stuff is happening over there and Damian's sister's first move puzzles me what can she gain by breaking into Wayne Manor, shooting Catwoman, and kidnapping Alfred?


Her grandfather approval? annoy damian? 

Batman and his allies ruined Ra´s previously, vengeance..

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Her grandfather approval? annoy damian? Batman and his allies ruined Ra´s previously..


It's won't satisfy Solovar who wants her dead and Ra's would just put her on the executioner's block again to maintain favour with Solovar.

----------


## adrikito

> It's won't satisfy Solovar who wants her dead and Ra's would just put her on the executioner's block again to maintain favour with Solovar.


Selina is not death(this is before injustice II game) but... I don´t see this as a good way to want protection..

----------


## Rac7d*

> Gleason was not all RSOB, Suren creator is another writer.. I saw that in comicvine.


really, that too bad I just like the idea of them as a trio
I dunno if you familiar with dragoon balls early days when it was lil goku his best friend krillin and Bulma traveling together

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Selina is not death(this is before injustice II game) but... I don´t see this as a good way to want protection..


No even if she is his daughter Bruce will not take kindly to seeing Selina on the floor and his daughter asking for protection so it might be a bad attempt to regain favour with her grandfather.

----------


## adrikito

> No even if she is his daughter Bruce will not take kindly to seeing Selina on the floor and his daughter asking for protection so it might be a bad attempt to regain favour with her grandfather.


Of course... Or *maybe is Talia plan for make her regain the favour of Ra´s...* DAMIAN, WE NEED YOU HERE..




> really, that too bad I just like the idea of them as a trio
> I dunno if you familiar with dragoon balls early days when it was lil goku his best friend krillin and Bulma traveling together


I know the dragon balls story.. Krilin appeared when Goku started to train with Muten Roshi..

I always wanted to see Damian, Maya and Goliath traveling the world(RSOB made me WANT THAT).. With Suren.. Nothing against continue with him but.. for now, I don´t see hope for him..

*
BUT TEEN TITANS AND SUPERSONS RUINED THAT.*.  :Mad:  Damian is like one outlaw not a TT..  I hope that the next TT don´t dissapoint me..


ANYWAY.. In a few hours I will see Maya again, even if this is only 1 SM chapter..

----------


## Byrant

> Dude forget Slade and Bruce we all know who baby daddy REALLY is


........................Donald Trump.

----------


## Fergus

> Her grandfather approval? annoy damian? 
> 
> Batman and his allies ruined Ra´s previously, vengeance..


Not just that Damian betrayed them. Thwarted Ra's and Solovar. Which was why she fell out of favour. She already witnessed Damian's love for Alfred. Knows what he means to Damian. My money's on she's doing this as retaliation against Damian.




Batman and his allies attacked his santuary yes but was just Ra's manipulating them to get them out of the way so Aqualad could kill the president that Blue went stupid and killed every endangered creature there was down to Blue Beetle.

----------


## dietrich

> ........................Donald Trump.


Nah Vladimir Putin

----------


## adrikito

> ........................Donald Trump.


I think that I understand your comment... BatmanxTalia or SladexTalia are Trump parents.. HAHAHHAA

----------


## dietrich

> I think that I understand your comment... BatmanxTalia or SladexTalia are Trump parents.. HAHAHHAA


No Bryant doesn't like Dickie bird I think.

----------


## adrikito

> No Bryant doesn't like Dickie bird I think.


Ohhh.. I am dissapointed..

----------


## adrikito

> Not just that Damian betrayed them. Thwarted Ra's and Solovar. Which was why she fell out of favour. She already witnessed Damian's love for Alfred. Knows what he means to Damian. My money's on she's doing this as retaliation against Damian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batman and his allies attacked his santuary yes but was just Ra's manipulating them to get them out of the way so Aqualad could kill the president that Blue went stupid and killed every endangered creature there was down to Blue Beetle.


I saw Injustice Solicitations and... This was predicted in the solicitations...

INJUSTICE 2 #26
With their immediate crisis behind them, Batman holds a meeting with his fellow heroes to get back to the business of rebuilding the world. *But a crisis at Wayne Manor calls him home. There’s a rogue agent still on the loose, putting Alfred and Catwoman in grave danger.*

The next after this is see Hal Jordan punishment.. Maybe after see Damian helping Alfred..

----------


## dietrich

> I saw Injustice Solicitations and... This was predicted in the solicitations...
> 
> INJUSTICE 2 #26
> With their immediate crisis behind them, Batman holds a meeting with his fellow heroes to get back to the business of rebuilding the world. *But a crisis at Wayne Manor calls him home. Theres a rogue agent still on the loose, putting Alfred and Catwoman in grave danger.*
> 
> The next after this is see Hal Jordan punishment.. Maybe after see Damian helping Alfred..


Ooh maybe Bruce kills her. Poor girl I was wondering why she went there but then i realised she has nowhere else to go. But Shooting the bint and pointing a gun on Alfie isn't the best way to ask Daddy if you can crash at his but I guess the pit and the league does strange things to a person

----------


## dietrich

> Not just that Damian betrayed them. Thwarted Ra's and Solovar. Which was why she fell out of favour. She already witnessed Damian's love for Alfred. Knows what he means to Damian. My money's on she's doing this as retaliation against Damian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batman and his allies attacked his santuary yes but was just Ra's manipulating them to get them out of the way so Aqualad could kill the president that Blue went stupid and killed every endangered creature there was down to Blue Beetle.


I also figured it was to spite Damian

----------


## adrikito

> Ooh maybe Bruce kills her. Poor girl I was wondering why she went there but then i realised she has nowhere else to go. But Shooting the bint and pointing a gun on Alfie isn't the best way to ask Daddy if you can crash at his but I guess the pit and the league does strange things to a person


She is in the same OR WORST position than Damian in 2006... Few people will be sad if suddently, somebody kill her... But we know that even if she die... She is descendant of Alghul.. They will use(or only Talia) the Lazazus Pits for resurrect her..

----------


## dietrich

> She is in the same OR WORST position than Damian in 2006... Few people will be sad if suddently, somebody kill her... But we know that even if she die... She is descendant of Alghul.. They will use(or only Talia) the Lazazus Pits for resurrect her..


If I was the cynical type I would say that she was introduced as the new love to hate figure now that Taylor is sweet on Damian. To draw fire away from Damian who's on a redemption arc. Injustice 2 Damian comes under fire for past characterisation. This season he's been a champion 100% one can't even call him a punk or a brat yet few still hate on him. I think the sister might be here just to give us an  easy to dislike target.

However the downside is Selina ain't no Dick Grayson. Alfred comes close but i doubt he's as beloved as Dick. It will take a lot to undo depriving folks the pleasure of playing as the real Nightwing

They could just bring him back

----------


## dietrich

OH MY GOD! has anyone seen today's Superman? Robzarro is the SHIT!

I think Dick Grayson just lost the title of DC's greatest loverman.

Can't wait to post scans

----------


## midnightbunny

> OH MY GOD! has anyone seen today's Superman? Robzarro is the SHIT!
> 
> I think Dick Grayson just lost the title of DC's greatest loverman.
> 
> Can't wait to post scans


I just saw it. Robzarro was really fun to see

----------


## Katana500

If robzarro likes maya? Does that mean normal robin does.

----------


## midnightbunny

> If robzarro likes maya? Does that mean normal robin does.


That depends. How much of the bizarro version is the opposite?

----------


## The Dying Detective

> OH MY GOD! has anyone seen today's Superman? Robzarro is the SHIT!
> 
> I think Dick Grayson just lost the title of DC's greatest loverman.
> 
> Can't wait to post scans


Robzarro committed the one act Damian would never commit kiss a girl.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> That depends. How much of the bizarro version is the opposite?


Robzarro has better manners and grooming for one thing. And he actually is nice to Boyzarro.

----------


## dietrich

Stephen Bryne

----------


## dietrich

> I just saw it. Robzarro was really fun to see


That pretty much made my year thus far.

----------


## dietrich

> If robzarro likes maya? Does that mean normal robin does.


They're normally opposites. I always felt those two were more like siblings. Like they've gone beyond romance at this point

----------


## dietrich

> Robzarro committed the one act Damian would never commit kiss a girl.


The way he rolled into that kiss.... Legend!

----------


## The Dying Detective

> The way he rolled into that kiss.... Legend!


I'll say he even called Boyzarro old chum and I doubt that's Bizarro talk.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Stephen Bryne


is dick flying

----------


## dietrich

> is dick flying


looks like  :Smile:  and you know what that makes him?

----------


## adrikito

> If robzarro likes maya? Does that mean normal robin does.


Of course.. But Damian is not good with these things(*the opposite*).. Or obedient(*the opposite*)... And Superboy should be in the worst situation possible but no die for make that Damian wants to hug him..

This is like Bizarro married with a son too... If he is *the opposite* to Superman... Why he is married and he has a son? *The opposite* here is that this famiy relationship is different to the true Superman family..

----------


## Yonekunih

> looks like  and you know what that makes him?


...Flying Dick?


Anyways, Robzarro is totally hilarious, I was amazed lol. I wonder how would Damian react meeting his bizzaro version, would he go "what's this hideous thing?" or would he treat his opposite as a family, like how he treat his deformed clones. And yep, to me Damian and Maya are like family, honestly, I regard family higher than romance so there's that. To me, family is a big thing that makes Damian, family by choice, not by bio.

As for Super Sons, it was a nice read, nice for Jon to say Damian is winning by making his own choice. I was hearing his lines from that Batman vs. Robin movie while reading this issue. And boy, isn't the cover misleading lol?

----------


## Byrant

> No Bryant doesn't like Dickie bird I think.


I hate DamiDick ship, but not Dick.

----------


## Byrant

Super Sons 14



Sweet memories.

----------


## dietrich

> I hate DamiDick ship, but not Dick.


Oh right sorry my bad.

----------


## dietrich

> Super Sons 14
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet memories.


Look how proud she is. That's sweet in a messed up way.

----------


## dietrich

Superkiddos by Sonia liao

----------


## dietrich

http://sonialiao.tumblr.com

----------


## Byrant

> Look how proud she is. That's sweet in a messed up way.


_"Father is all the family i need."_ 

-Damian Wayne

----------


## dietrich

> _"Father is all the family i need."_ 
> 
> -Damian Wayne


poor Dami He might want to hedge his bet's. "Father" has a lot of good points but he ain't winning any father of the year awards anytime soon.

----------


## Byrant

> poor Dami He might want to hedge his bet's. "Father" has a lot of good points but he ain't winning any father of the year awards anytime soon.

----------


## Rac7d*

> poor Dami He might want to hedge his bet's. "Father" has a lot of good points but he ain't winning any father of the year awards anytime soon.


he means Dick

his true dad

----------


## dietrich

Wise words @Byrant

----------


## Byrant

> he means Dick
> 
> his true dad


He means Slade, LOL. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Byrant

> Wise words @Byrant


It`s Master Yoda`s quote.

----------


## midnightbunny

I just notice there was a kissing sfx in the superman issue from presumably robzarro when he reunites with boyzarro. That scene just became 10x funnier to me now.and the image of very emotionally adept robzarro is now forever in my brain

----------


## Byrant

> i think that i understand your comment... Batmanxtalia or sladextalia are trump parents.. Hahahhaa


¡¡finally i got it, damian is the son of b̶r̶u̶c̶e̶'̶s̶ dick!!

----------


## Byrant

> Nah Vladimir Putin


Nah Richard Nixon

----------


## RedBird

> I hate DamiDick ship, but not Dick.


That's fair, as far as fan shipping goes that one is pretty gross.




> Super Sons 14


I kinda love that momma Talia is like on the ground being threatened and being 'that's my boy'.
But anyways, I wonder what she means with that statement 'They're your victims, they simply don't know it it'. One is implying that Damian is secretly still under his mother thumb and that she has faith in her son to 'make them victims', while the other is implying that she believes Damian is prone to being a killer whether he likes it or not, in which case, OUCH. Harsh Talia.

The contrast between Jon and Damians mothers was sad to say the least although I loved Damians conviction here not just to stop following his mothers rule but implying that he is sick of being controlled from both ends. (His fathers and mothers visions for him) 
Like, of course the kid who has had his whole life planned out for him would want that sense of freedom. You go Damian, make your own path, be your own hero. Even Jon gives him a cute pep talk at the end to imply Damian is shaping his own future _"you're making the choice, not them"_. Another cute, great and bittersweet ending. I'll be really sad when this book ends. Hopefully the next book will carry on to be this entertaining.

----------


## Byrant

> That's fair, as far as fan shipping goes that one is pretty gross.
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda love that momma Talia is like on the ground being threatened and being 'that's my boy'.
> But anyways, I wonder what she means with that statement 'They're your victims, they simply don't know it it'. One is implying that Damian is secretly still under his mother thumb and that she has faith in her son to 'make them victims', while the other is implying that she believes Damian is prone to being a killer whether he likes it or not, in which case, OUCH. Harsh Talia.
> 
> The contrast between Jon and Damians mothers was sad to say the least although I loved Damians conviction here not just to stop following his mothers rule but implying that he is sick of being controlled from both ends. (His fathers and mothers visions for him) 
> Like, of course the kid who has had his whole life planned out for him would want that sense of freedom. You go Damian, make your own path, be your own hero. Even Jon gives him a cute pep talk at the end to imply Damian is shaping his own future _"you're making the choice, not them"_. Another cute, great and bittersweet ending. I'll be really sad when this book ends. Hopefully the next book will carry on to be this entertaining.


My favorite part is when Damian said that father is all family he needs.

----------


## RedBird

> My favorite part is when Damian said that father is all family he needs.


Yeah that cute, as well as a sick burn to Talia  :Big Grin:

----------


## Byrant

> Yeah that cute, as well as a sick burn to Talia


Or a kick to Talia's face. LOL Ha ha haaaaaaa............ I hate Talia.

----------


## dietrich

> My favorite part is when Damian said that father is all family he needs.


Until he finds out that Slade is his father , Bruce is his mum and Talia was their surrogate [thing's got a bit racy at a LOA mixer to vet potential grooms for the Demon's daughter]. This is why he's white.

Bruce elopes with Slade never to be seen again, Selina's not too broken up since she gets a nice Pearl necklace and a rock out of it.

Damian lives happily ever after raised by his new gay fathers. Alfred and Wintergreen.

The end.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Byrant

> Until he finds out that Slade is his father , Bruce is his mum and Talia was their surrogate [thing's got a bit racy at a LOA mixer to vet potential grooms for the Demon's daughter]. This is why he's white.
> 
> Bruce elopes with Slade never to be seen again, Selina's not too broken up since she gets a nice Pearl necklace and a rock out of it.
> 
> Damian lives happily ever after raised by his new gay fathers. Alfred and Wintergreen.
> 
> The end.


Still better than king's Batman. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## adrikito

> I hate DamiDick ship, but not Dick.


I hate RobinSuperboy ship... Thanks to horrible images that I prefer forget..




> The way he rolled into that kiss.... Legend!


The next will be INJUSTICE DAMIAN with SUPERGIRL..




> Or a kick to Talia's face. LOL Ha ha haaaaaaa............ I hate Talia.


Since I know that she killed Damian(few week after I started with DC), I hate her.. She is one of the worst mothers of the universe..

----------


## Byrant

> I hate RobinSuperboy ship... Thanks to horrible images that I prefer forget..


I hate DamiJon shit too.

----------


## dietrich

> I hate RobinSuperboy ship... Thanks to horrible images that I prefer forget..
> 
> 
> 
> The next will be INJUSTICE DAMIAN with SUPERGIRL..
> 
> 
> 
> Since I know that she killed Damian(few week after I started with DC), I hate her.. She is one of the worst mothers of the universe..


I hate all Robin ships, I bloody fucking hate shippers of any sort but the absolute worst is the Dick and Damian ship. Those two are my fav comic characters and thanks to images I can't unsee the best thing in comics has this dodgy side. Even Babs cute nickname for the duo now feels wrong
IMO it's unhealthy to be that invested in the love life of fictional characters esp comics where you're at the mercy of the next writer and nothing is permanent. 

Bruce dress his sons as targets and sends out to face death and despite 4 dead Robins he's still doing it. Talia was raised by the LOA that's all she knows. Bruce is messed up but he was raised in regular society so he knows another way.

Bruce isn't that far off imo.

----------


## Byrant

> I hate all Robin ships, I bloody fucking hate shippers of any sort but the absolute worst is the Dick and Damian ship. Those two are my fav comic characters and thanks to images I can't unsee the best thing in comics has this dodgy side. Even Babs cute nickname for the duo now feels wrong
> IMO it's unhealthy to be that invested in the love life of fictional characters esp comics where you're at the mercy of the next writer and nothing is permanent. 
> 
> Bruce dress his sons as targets and sends out to face death and despite 4 dead Robins he's still doing it. Talia was raised by the LOA that's all she knows. Bruce is messed up but he was raised in regular society so he knows another way.
> 
> Bruce isn't that far off imo.


It's writers' fault.

----------


## Katana500

> POS 4900th..
> 
> Only 1 preview made this image exist(few hours later):
> 
> Attachment 63540
> 
> Put these 4 as main characters of one serie and you will see a lot images with them.. The Supersons 2.0 virus..


The four of them are the dream team!

----------


## adrikito

> The four of them are the dream team!


I know that.. I saw your tweet(even voted)... Gleason is my favorite DC writer.

You can see both girls in this other fanart(Zatotubu strikes again, in instagram) too:
*
GLEASON WAS THIS IMAGE FIRST COMMENT.*
Attachment 63628

----------


## dietrich

Mr Loverman This is the best thing I've seen in comics ever.  Who knew somewhere out in the dcu there a lothario Damian complete with moustache

----------


## adrikito

> Mr Loverman This is the best thing I've seen in comics ever.  Who knew somewhere out in the dcu there a lothario Damian complete with moustache


Bruce genetic is stronger in the bizarro world with robin..

----------


## Moonwix

> Mr Loverman This is the best thing I've seen in comics ever.  Who knew somewhere out in the dcu there a lothario Damian complete with moustache


I was just reading superman 43, that part really cracked me up, still LMAO.

----------


## RedBird

> Mr Loverman This is the best thing I've seen in comics ever.  Who knew somewhere out in the dcu there a lothario Damian complete with moustache


Oh WOW, I haven't been reading superman in a while, might have to pick this up.

Haha Bizarro Damian is full of charm  :Big Grin:  He's like a mini Gomez Addams!

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Mr Loverman This is the best thing I've seen in comics ever.  Who knew somewhere out in the dcu there a lothario Damian complete with moustache


Robzarro has the charm of Gomez Adams.

----------


## Rac7d*

2nd best robin of all time
https://www.newsarama.com/15683-rank...re-10.html#s10

----------


## adrikito

> 2nd best robin of all time
> https://www.newsarama.com/15683-rank...re-10.html#s10


Yes, is not the first time that we heard that.. We have one recent topic here too:

http://community.comicbookresources....st-Robins-Poll

----------


## DragonPiece

Damian's new team teen.jpg

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Damian's new team teen.jpg


That pose does not suit Damian.

----------


## adrikito

> Damian's new team teen.jpg


Damnit.. Again without Maya..  :Mad: 

*SOURCE? PLEASE...* In the car we saw *JUSTICE*.... Young *Justice*?

I imaginated these 3 with another kind of team.. This team is more strange that I never imaginated.. 3 boys and 3 girls... Congratulations for this..

Ok.. Lobo daughter(N52 Lobo inspired this).. and the others 2 will be new too.. I think..

----------


## Korath

Shitty pose, literally. Also, were is NoBody, damn it !?

----------


## Punisher007

Damian and Emiko on the same team alone is enough for me.  But the new characters seem interesting as well (especially sandals girl, she's got a nice look as well).

----------


## adrikito

> Shitty pose, literally. Also, were is NoBody, damn it !?


... Despite she is not here.. This black girl looks interesting:

https://twitter.com/drinkpinkink/sta...35346765590528

----------


## Katana500

> ... Despite she is not here.. This black girl looks interesting:
> 
> https://twitter.com/drinkpinkink/sta...35346765590528


seems like a real interesting team!

----------


## Punisher007

Her name is Djinn apparently.  Also Damian meeting Lobo's daughter, oh the hilarity that could result from that perhaps.

----------


## adrikito

> seems like a real interesting team!


I am starting to think the same.. 

I supported Damian and Emiko in the same team.. About Kid Flash, I prefer Aqualad, but no matter..

*Djinn is my favorite of the 3 newbies..* Rounhouse seems the FUNNY member.. Sorry, I don´t know what say about Lobo daughter..

This time we can´t complain about use old characters here.. They are a NEW GENERATION..

----------


## Korath

> Her name is Djinn apparently.  Also Damian meeting Lobo's daughter, oh the hilarity that could result from that perhaps.


I can't help but picture him being all blasé with her. "Oh great, another alien with enormous power. Whatever."

----------


## fanfan13

all the new characters look interesting! yes all three of them and they look in early teens as well.
in that new cover, Emiko looks like she's so done. that's hilarious! Damian'is posing like a punk, that's odd lol.
and Kid Flash looks like he's enjoying this.

so excited for this to come out in July. I hope Adam Glass will deliver Damian and the new team with great dynamic.
I thought Aqualad would be part of the new TT but I was wrong. Where will he be then?

----------


## dietrich

I gave Synder the benefit of the  doubt once but after Shadow and now this. Yeah there are no maybe's the guy actively hates Damian.
I'm so bummed out by this. Like seriously WTF is wrong with Synder and DC?

Anyway too upset to type so borrowing hthis post fro a guy/girl  named Entropy which states my feelings on the shit show better than I ever could.

Hope he doesn't mind. I did put his name at the end of the post


*Nah, I dont see any room for Damian in a Snyder (and Tynion) driven line and with Jon's fate up in the air thanks to Bendis I just dont see a YJ with Damian happening especially not when Damian already has a book with other young heroes. Williamson is the only member of the Snyder crew who actively roots for him. I even attribute Damian's involvement in Metal to Williamson but Williamson clearly is not getting any Damian book.

This is just like the situation in DC Rebirth Bat line where Snyder and gang actively phased out Damian from the Bat books but he had a fresh TT and Super Sons back then which he doesn't now.

Now they're continuing the narrative on another side. Tynion will co write JL with Snyder when the former needs a break just like New 52 Batman and I fully expect Joker or BWL to be Legion of Doom members. Tynion will get a new YJ book with Tim, I'm betting on it. He's ensured JPV a place on JLO and Cass in Outsiders (same goes for Duke on Snyder's end). Steph will probably show up in Tim's new home and Kate will likely get a team book herself. Either a new BOP or eventually JL Dark. Damian and Dick get... well I've already explained it. Their only hope is the Bat office now but its current lead writer is smoking the shipping weed.

Overall I see a new YJ with Tim by Tynion with in 3-6 months. 6-9 months after that Damian's TT gets cancelled. Then a year after that Duke Thomas gets to be part of a Titans team ( Dick's Titans book will by then also be cancelled or revamped). So that's how I see it going.

One thing I can see happening is Tomasi getting Super Sons of Tomorrow book with adult Jon and Damian as Superman and Batman and using Damian as Robin in Detective if he gets that. But I'm not sure about the former because Morrison is writing Arkham Asylum 2 so he might not like such a book.

But right now Morrison excluded its the safest option. It allows Tomasi to work on the boys, write Batman and Superman and get rid of the boys from Snyder, Bendis and Tynion's hair. Even Batman Beyond is likely ending so there is room for such a book.


Dick, Damian and Jon, not looking good for any of them. Meanwhile Cyborg gets two books cause why not.

By entropy aegies courtesy of Comicvine*

----------


## king81992

> all the new characters look interesting! yes all three of them and they look in early teens as well.
> in that new cover, Emiko looks like she's so done. that's hilarious! Damian'is posing like a punk, that's odd lol.
> and Kid Flash looks like he's enjoying this.
> 
> so excited for this to come out in July. I hope Adam Glass will deliver Damian and the new team with great dynamic.
> I thought Aqualad would be part of the new TT but I was wrong. Where will he be then?


My guess is that Jon and Aqualad will wind up with Damian's new TT eventually.

----------


## fanfan13

> My guess is that Jon and Aqualad will wind up with Damian's new TT eventually.


I think adding more members will make the team too crowded.

----------


## adrikito

> Overall I see a new YJ with Tim by Tynion with in 3-6 months. 6-9 months after that Damian's TT gets cancelled. Then a year after that Duke Thomas gets to be part of a Titans team ( Dick's Titans book will by then also be cancelled or revamped). So that's how I see it going.]


WOW... In a few hours, someone is saying that the new TT will fail.. and we will see less than 20 issues(less than 2 years)..

And D..ke involved here again...  :Mad:

----------


## fanfan13

> WOW... In a few hours, someone is saying that the new TT will fail.. and we will see less than 20 issues(less than 2 years)..
> 
> And D..ke involved here again...


I think it was written before the announcement of the new TT  (becuase they still speculated Tomasi would write Tec which he doesn't, does he?), but I get their point. I'm still excited for this bew team anyway.

I don't know why they think Duke has the potential to be in Titans in a near future?

Also Supersons of Tomorrow by Tomasi doesn't make sense to me. I don't know why they think it's happening. (but if it really is I don't mind either lol)

and honestly who still expects Snyder tp write Damian in an active role?
but yeah I too am worried for Jon being under Bendis...

----------


## adrikito

> I think it was written before the announcement of the new TT  (becuase they still speculated Tomasi would write Tec which he doesn't, does he?), but I get their point. I'm still excited for this bew team anyway.
> 
> I don't know why they think Duke has the potential to be in Titans in a near future?
> 
> Also Supersons of Tomorrow by Tomasi doesn't make sense to me. I don't know why they think it's happening. (but if it really is I don't mind either lol)
> 
> and honestly who still expects Snyder tp write Damian in an active role?
> but yeah I too am worried for Jon being under Bendis...


For one side, I want to see Damian with Maya again but... I am interested in Djinn character.. WHAT A SHAME..

Put him in TITANS, one team with Dick Grayson(ex-batman) and another great characters(the succesores of batman, WW.. etc..).. *This character is overrated  ¿WHAT IS THE NEXT? PUT HIM THE JUSTICE LEAGUE?*.. In one Young Justice, I would not say that..

..... I forgot SS events... Superboy die for Damian advices?

BENDIS... *Man of Steel* will decide if I will see Superman.. and I was dissapointed previously with one film with the same name..

Despite I am not really worried for Superboy(I am only worried for Lois)...... Maybe I should be worried for him... I prefer him in Superman comics than with Damian...

----------


## Moonwix

> I gave Synder the benefit of the  doubt once but after Shadow and now this. Yeah there are no maybe's the guy actively hates Damian.
> I'm so bummed out by this. Like seriously WTF is wrong with Synder and DC?
> 
> Anyway too upset to type so borrowing hthis post fro a guy/girl  named Entropy which states my feelings on the shit show better than I ever could.
> 
> Hope he doesn't mind. I did put his name at the end of the post
> 
> 
> *Nah, I dont see any room for Damian in a Snyder (and Tynion) driven line and with Jon's fate up in the air thanks to Bendis I just dont see a YJ with Damian happening especially not when Damian already has a book with other young heroes. Williamson is the only member of the Snyder crew who actively roots for him. I even attribute Damian's involvement in Metal to Williamson but Williamson clearly is not getting any Damian book.
> ...


I saw this on comic vine. I too share his concern regarding Damian.

----------


## adrikito

I read this here:

http://dcmultiverse.tumblr.com/post/...n-the-recently

*The New Teen Titans*

Following up on the recently announced Teen Titans Special #1 by Adam Glass and Robson Rocha, the new team will consist of Damian Wayne, Kid Flash, Red Arrow aka Emiko Queen. Robin will be leading several completely new characters as including Djinn, Roundhouse, and the daughter of The Last Czarnian Lobo, Crush. 

Glass and Robson Rocha will release the special issue on sale June 27, which will serve as something of a new #1. *The story will continue* in July with Adam Glass and Bernard Chang.

*
I think that the new characters will appear in June, is very long this special... Something Perfect, 2 days before is MY BIRTHDAY..*

----------


## Yonekunih

Hmm, I'll wait and see how the book turn out before deciding if I like it or not. Just hope it will do Damian justice.

On another hand, still wishing for more Batfamily contents, especially Bruce and Damian.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I gave Synder the benefit of the  doubt once but after Shadow and now this. Yeah there are no maybe's the guy actively hates Damian.
> I'm so bummed out by this. Like seriously WTF is wrong with Synder and DC?
> 
> Anyway too upset to type so borrowing hthis post fro a guy/girl  named Entropy which states my feelings on the shit show better than I ever could.
> 
> Hope he doesn't mind. I did put his name at the end of the post
> 
> 
> *Nah, I dont see any room for Damian in a Snyder (and Tynion) driven line and with Jon's fate up in the air thanks to Bendis I just dont see a YJ with Damian happening especially not when Damian already has a book with other young heroes. Williamson is the only member of the Snyder crew who actively roots for him. I even attribute Damian's involvement in Metal to Williamson but Williamson clearly is not getting any Damian book.
> ...


Wernt Tim number leading TT abysmal,   Damian has been able to survive in his lead titles since new 52
so why would his book get cancelled

----------


## adrikito

FINALLY... THE 666 page..

Batman 666.jpg

----------


## wafle

https://youtu.be/JhGKSW_0aos?t=1h11m28s
Apparently they wanted to call new Damians team Teen Tyrants, thank goodness watched that entire video because someone said the new teen titans was going to be in the line of champions.

----------


## adrikito

> https://youtu.be/JhGKSW_0aos?t=1h11m28s
> Apparently they wanted to call new Damians team Teen Tyrants, thank goodness watched that entire video because someone said the new teen titans was going to be in the line of champions.


I heard something about that.. Is better continue with Teen Titans.. And only add this(teen tyrants) as a joke in one of this comic covers.

I heard complains about Damian as leader and that he is better without a team... Put this name and you will heard even more complains against him and the team.

*Teen titans 18 preview:*

https://www.monkeysfightingrobots.co...y-in-nevrland/

----------


## adrikito

Scott Snyder's Justice League will have many doors its Hall of Justice, only accessible through a connection by Martian Manhunter - making it what the writer calls an "open and inclusive and mysterious" central hub of the DCU come "New Justice."

It’s this omniscient narration: 'The public knows there are many doors in the Hall of Justice they cannot see. You must be connected by the chairman, the Martian Manhunter, in order to see them. Do you see that one behind the upside-down Coluuan fountain right now? If you see it, welcome and enter,'" Snyder told Newsarama.

*The Hall of Justice is a well-known fictional headquarters for the Justice League because of its inclusion in various animated series and comic books since its debut in the Super Friends cartoon during the 1970s. This new version for Snyder's Justice League, however, will have portals utilized by various characters and teams, including the Teen Titans.*

The motivation for setting up the Hall of Justice with many doors, Snyder said, is to give other creators the ability to utilize the iconic location in their stories and make the DCU feel more "expansive."

https://www.newsarama.com/39213-how-...dcu-teams.html


This new TT rebel generation will live in Hal of Justice?  :Confused:  .... The Teen Titans tower.... Was destroyed.. no?

----------


## Fergus

I am so confused right now and It appears that @Dietrich has rage quit  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Congrats on 666

----------


## adrikito

Modern version:

Damian Wayne Batman 666.jpg

----------


## adrikito

5000 posts..

----------


## Byrant

When i unlocked Raven i expected her size was like Damian............... Well if DamianxRaven shippers don't care about straight shota........... Why get shards of Deadshit is so hard.

----------


## adrikito

> When i unlocked Raven i expected her size was like Damian............... Well if DamianxRaven shippers don't care about straight shota........... Why get shards of Deadshit is so hard.


Both are the classical versions... Raven is very tall and Damian short..

----------


## Byrant

> Both are the classical versions... Raven is very tall and Damian short..


I was thinking in the animated movie(JL vs TT) Raven version he he he, but it's ok.

----------


## adrikito

More about the new teen titans:

http://www.syfy.com/syfywire/inside-...medium=twitter

Djinn profile surprised me..

----------


## Katana500

> More about the new teen titans:
> 
> http://www.syfy.com/syfywire/inside-...medium=twitter
> 
> Djinn profile surprised me..


Hm I wonder who Djinn will be romantically paired with on the team.

If they play up a brother - sister relationship between Robin and Red Arrow, could it be Damian?

----------


## adrikito

> Hm I wonder who Djinn will be romantically paired with on the team.
> 
> If they play up a brother - sister relationship between Robin and Red Arrow, could it be Damian?



I heard that Kid flash is the possible option but...... *She is Arabic and Damian is Half Arabic.. He will know about Arabic culture and maybe he release her from the bottle where she was trapped..*

CUTE AND FUN? I would not complain if she is in love with Damian.. but I would feel a little sad because he would not respond to her feelings..

----------


## Katana500

> I heard that Kid flash is the possible option but...... *She is Arabic and Damian is Half Arabic.. He will know about Arabic culture and maybe he release her from the bottle where she was trapped..*
> 
> CUTE AND FUN? I would not complain if she is in love with Damian.. but I would feel a little sad because he would not respond to her feelings..


Hmmm I kinda doubt Kid Flash as that interview makes it seem that he will mostly be paired with Roundhouse.  I think its more likely they set up his friendship with him up first.

I dunno about him not responding to her feelings. I think Damian's crush on Red Arrow will remain but I think they will play their relationship more platonically. I think Red Arrow and Robin together is too obvious maybe.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Hmmm I kinda doubt Kid Flash as that interview makes it seem that he will mostly be paired with Roundhouse.  I think its more likely they set up his friendship with him up first.
> 
> I dunno about him not responding to her feelings. I think Damian's crush on Red Arrow will remain but I think they will play their relationship more platonically. I think Red Arrow and Robin together is too obvious maybe.


I think you're reaching because it sound like Kid Flash and Roundhouse will like two goofballs partnered together.

----------


## adrikito

> Hmmm I kinda doubt Kid Flash as that interview makes it seem that he will mostly be paired with Roundhouse.  I think its more likely they set up his friendship with him up first.
> 
> I dunno about him not responding to her feelings. I think Damian's crush on Red Arrow will remain but I think they will play their relationship more platonically. I think Red Arrow and Robin together is too obvious maybe.


You are right.. Kid Flash was mentioned as Roundhose best friend..

For this(emiko x damian)... I think that Damian can´t respond to her feelings..

Yeah.. Is too obvious... For this I like Damian x Maya Ducard.. They are less similar..

----------


## Katana500

> You are right.. Kid Flash was mentioned as Roundhose best friend..
> 
> For this(emiko x damian)... I think that Damian can´t respond to her feelings..
> 
> Yeah.. Is too obvious... For this I like Damian x Maya Ducard.. They are less similar..


I'm not against Damian and Maya together.  We definitely would need to see some slight changes to their relationship for it to work though - right now they come across like siblings or really close friends. 

In books like Teen Titans most characters usually have like one character who their main dynamic is with.

Kid Flash and Roundhouse will be one.

Damain and Emiko is also obvious.

I kinda reckon Djinn's main dynamic will be with Damain. As like you said they share Arabic roots.

Lobo's Daughter Im not sure were she will fit in.

----------


## The Other SpiderMan

Kid Flash had that dynamic with Beast Boy and still had time to have a romance with Raven. I don't see why it would be any different here. He can be best friends with Roundhouse and still potentially have a romance with Djinn.

----------


## Katana500

> Kid Flash had that dynamic with Beast Boy and still had time to have a romance with Raven. I don't see why it would be any different here. He can be best friends with Roundhouse and still potentially have a romance with Djinn.


I guess that's true. I'm definitely interested to see how the dynamic works between them all! Can't wait

----------


## adrikito

> Kid Flash had that dynamic with Beast Boy and still had time to have a romance with Raven. I don't see why it would be any different here. He can be best friends with Roundhouse and still potentially have a romance with Djinn.


In that case, Damian should be grateful for continue as the leader.. Or this character would take all the attention..




> I'm not against Damian and Maya together. We definitely would need to see some slight changes to their relationship for it to work though - right now they come across like siblings or really close friends. 
> 
> I kinda reckon Djinn's main dynamic will be with Damain. As like you said they share Arabic roots.


Gleason mentioned that blonde as Superboy girlfriend... I want the same for Damian with Maya... What a shame that he was not enough time in RSOB for this.. I only want to give reasons for not erase Maya and because I liked both in RSOB..

*Kif Flash* find roundhouse in internet... 

I think that *Damian* will find Jinn(for his arabic roots), after 8000 years, she can be grateful with the possible person that will save her from her prision.. She will be locked in some Arabic place, I think.... and I am sure that *Emiko* will find Crush, is not impossible, Crush was raised in a foster home(maybe in Star city)..


ANOTHER THING... I am reading Injustice now and Batman saw Selina blood(but no her), ALFRED IS ALIVE.. For now.. Another bullet was fired in the end of this chapter..

----------


## Katana500

> In that case, Damian should be grateful for continue as the leader.. Or this character would take all the attention..
> 
> 
> 
> Gleason mentioned that blonde as Superboy girlfriend... I want the same for Damian with Maya... What a shame that he was not enough time in RSOB for this.. I only want to give reasons for not erase Maya and because I liked both in RSOB..
> 
> *Kif Flash* find roundhouse in internet... 
> 
> I think that *Damian* will find Jinn(for his arabic roots), after 8000 years, she can be grateful with the possible person that will save her from her prision.. She will be locked in some Arabic place, I think.... and I am sure that *Emiko* will find Crush, is not impossible, Crush was raised in a foster home(maybe in Star city)..
> ...


Are Kathy and Jon actually dating. I must have missed that. I still reckon the two of them plus Damian and Maya will end up in some sort of supersons 2.0 team 

Yeah I reckon your pretty spot on their.  Damian finding Djinn and Emiko finding Crush would make sense

And I've got a bad feeling for Alfred and an even worse feeling for the dog. It might be RIP

----------


## adrikito

> And I've got a bad feeling for Alfred and an even worse feeling for the dog. It might be RIP


The dog was pissing her(and her eyes were in the dog) but... This is Injustice World.. You can´t expect nothing good..

Injustice Batman Alfred Athanasia alghul.jpg

Alfred, you are the BEST FATHER in the world.




> Are Kathy and Jon actually dating. I must have missed that. I still reckon the two of them plus Damian and Maya will end up in some sort of supersons 2.0 team 
> 
> Yeah I reckon your pretty spot on their.  Damian finding Djinn and Emiko finding Crush would make sense
> 
> And I've got a bad feeling for Alfred and an even worse feeling for the dog. It might be RIP


I think that these 3 acted in the TT special like some *kind of trinity* and they choosed the newbies for the new team.. And find Djinn(arabic character), fits with Damian..

----------


## Katana500

I feel so sorry for Bruce in the injustice universe. The entire Batfamily is either dead or turned bad. I hope Barbara doesnt die or Bruce will be all alone. 

I actually Wonder how he will treat his mysterious daughter. He might give her a chance but definitely not if Alfred dies.

And speaking of new trinities, Im suprised Damian and Jon dont have a wondergirl in their age group. I guess it's something that might happen eventually.

----------


## adrikito

Damian is in NIGHTWING 43 Cover:


nightwing 43 cover dick grayson damian wayne robin arsenal roy harper.jpg

----------


## adrikito

> I feel so sorry for Bruce in the injustice universe. The entire Batfamily is either dead or turned bad. I hope Barbara doesnt die or Bruce will be all alone. 
> 
> I actually Wonder how he will treat his mysterious daughter. He might give her a chance but definitely not if Alfred dies.
> 
> And speaking of new trinities, Im suprised Damian and Jon dont have a wondergirl in their age group. I guess it's something that might happen eventually.


We hope that nothing kills Barbara.. 

A chance? We saw Selina blood.. Even if she is in a bed(she was the only thread for her), she killed one innocent animal, is reason for put her in Arkham.. Even without that.. Is impossible trust in her with Ra´s al Ghul as enemy.. and her past... and because Damian dissapointed him previously for trust in her..

You are the 2nd that tells me that IN THIS TOPIC.. I am not interested in another reason for no return with RSOB.. And Supersons pissed me off more than I expected..  :Mad:  

You will need something strange for create her and make her one adolescent.. Or the Clay origin..

----------


## Katana500

> We hope that nothing kills Barbara.. 
> 
> A chance? We saw Selina blood.. Even if she is in a bed(she was the only thread for her), she killed one innocent animal, is reason for put her in Arkham.. Even without that.. Is impossible trust in her with Ra´s al Ghul as enemy.. and her past... and because Damian dissapointed him previously for trust in her..
> 
> You are the 2nd that tells me that IN THIS TOPIC.. I am not interested in another reason for no return with RSOB.. And Supersons pissed me off more than I expected..  
> 
> You will need something strange for create her and make her one adolescent.. Or the Clay origin..


I guess Injustice 2 Batman has lost so much that trusting her just simply isnt possible. If she showed up in normal continuetiy though I think Batman would try and get through to her like he did with Damian

----------


## adrikito

> I guess Injustice 2 Batman has lost so much that trusting her just simply isnt possible. If she showed up in normal continuetiy though I think Batman would try and get through to her like he did with Damian


I remember Son of Batman film.. The batman and Damian discussion in WAYNE ENTERPRISES about kill the criminals... But this happened in one different world.. And different situation for try to trust in Damian..

However, in INJUSTICE WORLD...  Batman is in a bad moment for trust in someone who doesn´t deserve that... Remember that recently, Batman trusted in Aqualad(one agent of the league) and he killed the president.. In this world you can only have a small circle of confidence..

*What will happen to her? I don´t know... Maybe one Batman speech make her cry and killing herself..
*
AFTER THIS, INJUSTICE WILL FOCUS IN HAL JORDAN... Maybe she will die soon..

----------


## Katana500

> I remember Son of Batman film.. The batman and Damian discussion in WAYNE ENTERPRISES about kill the criminals... But this happened in one different world.. And different situation for try to trust in Damian..
> 
> However, in INJUSTICE WORLD...  Batman is in a bad moment for trust in someone who doesn´t deserve that... Remember that recently, Batman trusted in Aqualad(one agent of the league) and he killed the president.. In this world you can only have a small circle of confidence..
> 
> *What will happen to her? I don´t know... Maybe one Batman speech make her cry and killing herself..
> *
> AFTER THIS, INJUSTICE WILL FOCUS IN HAL JORDAN... Maybe she will die soon..



Injustice needs to stop killing folk or their will be no people left, lol.

I wonder how long the Injustice Comic will go on for, we seem to be getting closer to the game time frame. With the suicide squad in gorrila city where Grodd can get their bomb controller it makes me think we are getting closer.

----------


## adrikito

> Injustice needs to stop killing folk or their will be no people left, lol.
> 
> I wonder how long the Injustice Comic will go on for, we seem to be getting closer to the game time frame. With the suicide squad in gorrila city where Grodd can get their bomb controller it makes me think we are getting closer.


Killing her can finish in nothing... Her mother can resurrect her again... 

I think that after add Hal as Batman ally(like in Injustice II game), the comic will not have more reasons to continue.. Maybe another saga but.. NOTHING MORE..

----------


## Katana500

> Killing her can finish in nothing... Her mother can resurrect her again... Damn, Lazarus Pits..
> 
> I think that after add Hal as Batman ally(like in Injustice II game), the comic will not have more reasons to continue..


Im concerned what will happen to booster, batgirl, steel, wondergirl, superboy and plas and son. Since they arent in the game. Think they might kill them all off before it ends?

And I still think they might make supergirl and Damian kiss or something in injustice comic. Seems quite likely.

----------


## adrikito

> Im concerned what will happen to booster, batgirl, steel, wondergirl, superboy and plas and son. Since they arent in the game. Think they might kill them all off before it ends?
> 
> And I still think they might make supergirl and Damian kiss or something in injustice comic. Seems quite likely.


Kill all these characters is stupid... Maybe someday they plan use some of these characters in the game.. If this game continues..

I am sure that Damian is in Khandaq..

Talking about Damian.. Damian in Dark Knights Metal 6:

Screen Shot.jpg

And... I think that they repeated the SS image with the guitars in a different place(Wayne Mansion) and with more people

----------


## The Dying Detective

If Damian were to appear in Young Justice assuming there are plans for him to be there how should he appear anyway?

----------


## adrikito

> If Damian were to appear in Young Justice assuming there are plans for him to be there how should he appear anyway?


I don´t know... Ra´s is one YJ character, maybe training with Talia and in one mission for stop the Young Justice with other League members..

----------


## Yonekunih

> Talking about Damian.. Damian in Dark Knights Metal 6:
> 
> Screen Shot.jpg
> 
> And... I think that they repeated the SS image with the guitars in a different place(Wayne Mansion) and with more people


he's used to his father being dead and then return lol. I like the last part, that band with Jon and Alfred on drum, it was awesome and fun in a way.

----------


## adrikito

I saw the last TT chapter... I prefer Djinn with Roundhouse or as lesbian than with KF... This boy falls in love too easily.. and then the relathinship fails..

Damian disguise in this chapter:

Screen Shot 017.jpg

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I don´t know... Ra´s is one YJ character, maybe training with Talia and in one mission for stop the Young Justice with other League members..


Not unless that guy in the promos is Damian because it's weird that Tim swapped his costume for Damian's.

----------


## adrikito

> Not unless that guy in the promos is Damian because it's weird that Tim swapped his costume for Damian's.


In Batman Arkham games, I remember Tim with this kind of costume.. And with Steph here I can´t see him replaced for one TALL DAMIAN..


Damian cameo in Death of Superman film:

Screen Shot 021.jpg

----------


## The Dying Detective

> In Batman Arkham games, I remember Tim with this kind of costume.. And with Steph here I can´t see him replaced for one TALL DAMIAN..
> 
> 
> Damian cameo in Death of Superman film:
> 
> Screen Shot 021.jpg


True but there are more seasons coming and with the metahuman trafficking in full swing Damian should appear soon enhanced thanks to experiments.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I saw the last TT chapter... I prefer Djinn with Roundhouse or as lesbian than with KF... This boy falls in love too easily.. and then the relathinship fails..
> 
> Damian disguise in this chapter:
> 
> Screen Shot 017.jpg


Honestly with how badly received the relationship was Benjamin Percy had every right to terminate it. So think of it that way.

----------


## adrikito

> Honestly with how badly received the relationship was Benjamin Percy had every right to terminate it. So think of it that way.


I only want not see more girls as KF victims... as I said in TT appreciation..

Wait a few years before make him fall in love again.. I will be sad for this girl, if she loves KF..

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I only want not see more girls as KF victims... as I said in TT appreciation..
> 
> Wait a few years before make him fall in love again.. I will be sad for this girl, if she loves KF..


I don't know why you would go that far when Djinn hasn't even made her debut? Because I know I'm not getting crazy over it.

----------


## adrikito

> I don't know why you would go that far when Djinn hasn't even made her debut? Because I know I'm not getting crazy over it.


I think that I am losing the time worrying about this before the start of this TT run..

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I think that I am losing the time worrying about this before the start of this TT run..


I know Teen Titans has been in a slump even before the New 52 and this the same problem which really brings to mind that I hope Adam Glass can do better than he did on Suicide Squad and that his enthusiasm can translate into good writing.

----------


## adrikito

> I know Teen Titans has been in a slump even before the New 52 and this the same problem which really brings to mind that I hope Adam Glass can do better than he did on Suicide Squad and that his enthusiasm can translate into good writing.


We desire the best for this TT team... 

He is father of 2 adolescents... We hope that this is a good signal.. That he can handle one adolescent team comic..

----------


## The Dying Detective

> We desire the best for this TT team... 
> 
> He is father of 2 adolescents... We hope that this is a good signal..


If he knows teenagers well then he might be the best choice otherwise DC should fall on their knees and beg Peter David to come back since he writes team books well and he seems to be torturing himself writing Scarlet Spider.

----------


## Naked Bat

> If he knows teenagers well then he might be the best choice otherwise DC should fall on their knees and beg Peter David to come back since he writes team books well and he seems to be torturing himself writing Scarlet Spider.


I have no idea what makes you think that, his work on Scarlet spider is great. It's not his best work, but it's vastly superior to a lot of other comics.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I have no idea what makes you think that, his work on Scarlet spider is great. It's not his best work, but it's vastly superior to a lot of other comics.


I found his take on Ben Reilly to be like reading Deadpool instead of a different character. It's sort of expected I guess given the circumstances but the only thing I found remarkable is that Ben Reilly actually made a good impression on Death.

----------


## AlvinDraper

Good lord the new TT team looks tottaly shit

----------


## Yonekunih

> Damian disguise in this chapter:
> 
> Attachment 63889


HE DOES SUIT TURTLE NECK BETTER OH MY GOD! That disguise, that look is just hilarious lol lol lol. I can't even!!

Remember old days, when he's so...old-fashioned lol
sui.jpg

----------


## adrikito

> Good lord the new TT team looks tottaly shit


*... Bad topic for insult Damian generation..* 

This should be because Superboy is not here, sure.. I can imagine this for the avatar.
*
TEEN TITANS EXISTED DURING ALL REBIRTH... But this comic was not affected for Bendis.. We will continue in Teen Titans 20 in July..*

----------


## AlvinDraper

> *... Bad topic for insult Damian generation..* 
> 
> This should be because Superboy is not here, sure.. I can imagine this for the avatar.
> *
> TEEN TITANS EXISTED DURING ALL REBIRTH... But this comic was not affected for Bendis.. We will continue in Teen Titans 20 in July..*


also for Jon, but more because I hate Emiko and Wally II...and these new members really are shit

----------


## adrikito

> also for Jon, but more because I hate Emiko and Wally II...and these new members really are shit


*
.... Ok... I am not the best for talk... Since RSOB, I can´t find the perfect comic for Damian. Maya(I miss her) and Goliath had one amazing effect in me.*..(and rebirth suspended this comic  :Mad: ) And I liked the idea of see Damian as some kind of adventurer too..

*However, I can made one exception with Shadow and Ninja Turtless*.. Both comics were worth, using Batman and Robin again... The first was amazing and the 2nd was funny..


I accepted the previous TT run because I like the previous TT like Raven, Starfire, however I like BB less now for Percy..

And now... I only find interesting Damian and Emiko.. And Djinn of these newbies.. I liked the sketches, always smiling and her story.. I received good vibrations for her..

----------


## fanfan13

> I saw the last TT chapter... I prefer Djinn with Roundhouse or as lesbian than with KF... This boy falls in love too easily.. and then the relathinship fails..
> 
> Damian disguise in this chapter:
> 
> Attachment 63889


lmaoo the robzarro strikes again!

----------


## fanfan13

> I heard something about that.. Is better continue with Teen Titans.. And only add this(teen tyrants) as a joke in one of this comic covers.
> 
> I heard complains about Damian as leader and that he is better without a team... Put this name and you will heard even more complains against him and the team.


"There is no team without Damian." - Adam Glass




> When i unlocked Raven i expected her size was like Damian............... Well if DamianxRaven shippers don't care about straight shota........... Why get shards of Deadshit is so hard.


lol this is weird. JL vs TT is in a different world after all and in it Damian is older and taller.

----------


## dietrich

> I am so confused right now and It appears that @Dietrich has rage quit 
> 
> 
> Congrats on 666


Still here just very pissed off with comics at the moment. I am not known for my patience.

----------


## dietrich

Does anyone know what else Glass has written?

----------


## dietrich

> Im concerned what will happen to booster, batgirl, steel, wondergirl, superboy and plas and son. Since they arent in the game. Think they might kill them all off before it ends?
> 
> And I still think they might make supergirl and Damian kiss or something in injustice comic. Seems quite likely.


They might not. Babs has always been a big part of the action in the comics without being in the games.
I'll say it again Injustice is one of the best books coming out right now.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Does anyone know what else Glass has written?


I believe he wrote Suicide Squad but I don't think it was well received.

----------


## dietrich

> I believe he wrote Suicide Squad but I don't think it was well received.


damn it. I'll wait until the 1st issue but I'm not feeling this new team.

----------


## adrikito

> damn it. I'll wait until the 1st issue but I'm not feeling this new team.


I think that I heard(maybe in this forum) one good opinion about another of his comics... But I forgot the comic.. Maybe the Rough Riders..

Even if I hate this character... I saw in wikipedia that he writed many times DEADPOOL.. I think that as Ex-writer of this character this TT can be funny, no?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_Glass

----------


## dietrich

> I think that I heard(maybe in this forum) one good opinion about another of his comics... But I forgot the comic.. Maybe the Rough Riders..
> 
> Even if I hate this character... I saw in wikipedia that he writed many times DEADPOOL.. I think that as Ex-writer of this character this TT can be funny, no?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_Glass


Lets hope so

----------


## The Dying Detective

> damn it. I'll wait until the 1st issue but I'm not feeling this new team.


If it was more on the lines of a younger version of the Justice League with a teen Green Lantern to boot would that have worked for you?

----------


## dietrich

> If it was more on the lines of a younger version of the Justice League with a teen Green Lantern to boot would that have worked for you?


Yeah but more important would be the inclusion of Damian's own cast that fans have come to love.
Damian hitting up his pals like Colin, maya, emi, Maps, Aqualad looking up new upcoming heroes like thee new GL, sideways stuff lie that rather than these characters that no one knows or cares about.

I mean from a business stand point One would think that would the wise route. Characters than fan's already know and miss.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Yeah but more important would be the inclusion of Damian's own cast that fans have come to love.
> Damian hitting up his pals like Colin, maya, emi, Maps, Aqualad looking up new upcoming heroes like thee new GL, sideways stuff lie that rather than these characters that no one knows or cares about.
> 
> I mean from a business stand point One would think that would the wise route. Characters than fan's already know and miss.


Maya and Emiko are acceptable but Colin and Maps might be out of their depth if they were to join. I'm not sure how well this iteration of Aqualad was received by the general public because he was not very interesting in contrast to Kaldurahm his template I think if he was written to be more like Kaldurahm Jackson Hyde would be more interesting. Sideways is the creation of Didio's and I don't think he's going to just let anybody touch him. Crush works in her own unique way being Lobo's daughter. Djinn has no connections to any known heroes or villains but her history does sound interesting. Roundhouse I'm not sure.

----------


## adrikito

We all wanted certain characters... But wanting Maya, I wanted add another character of the batworld(like Damian) in a group of only 6 characters.

We forgot that this is the Teen Titans, not one *Supersons and friends* comic..

Anyway... I am interested in 3 of the 6 members(Damian, Emiko and Djinn).. 

Who knows? Even if I am not sure about her, maybe after this I am fan Crush fan..

Roundhouse is comic relief(like Damian in SS  :Mad: ).. But he needs surprise me with more than Jokes or I can´t see him as a good option for this team..

----------


## Rac7d*

> Maya and Emiko are acceptable but Colin and Maps might be out of their depth if they were to join. I'm not sure how well this iteration of Aqualad was received by the general public because he was not very interesting in contrast to Kaldurahm his template I think if he was written to be more like Kaldurahm Jackson Hyde would be more interesting. Sideways is the creation of Didio's and I don't think he's going to just let anybody touch him. Crush works in her own unique way being Lobo's daughter. Djinn has no connections to any known heroes or villains but her history does sound interesting. Roundhouse I'm not sure.


it was kinda cool havine to black guys on a team and one was even gay but I should have know that could not last, at least djinn  looks intresting

----------


## dietrich

> it was kinda cool havine to black guys on a team and one was even gay but I should have know that could not last, at least djinn  looks intresting


It's like there's some kind of law against it. I liked Damian and Jackson's dynamic

----------


## dietrich

> Maya and Emiko are acceptable but Colin and Maps might be out of their depth if they were to join. I'm not sure how well this iteration of Aqualad was received by the general public because he was not very interesting in contrast to Kaldurahm his template I think if he was written to be more like Kaldurahm Jackson Hyde would be more interesting. Sideways is the creation of Didio's and I don't think he's going to just let anybody touch him. Crush works in her own unique way being Lobo's daughter. Djinn has no connections to any known heroes or villains but her history does sound interesting. Roundhouse I'm not sure.


I wish creators let others play with their toys but I understand wanting to protect how your creation is used.

I like Jackson. He's less regal than Kaldur but he has a fire that Kaldur lacks and he was one of the few that got on with Damian on the TT

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I wish creators let others play with their toys but I understand wanting to protect how your creation is used.
> 
> I like Jackson. He's less regal than Kaldur but he has a fire that Kaldur lacks and he was one of the few that got on with Damian on the TT


Maybe but I think if Damian needed a second in command Kaldur fits the bill more and as a capable leader and not to mention being Black Manta's son he seems a lot stronger as a character even though his only character arc that focused solely on him in Season 1 was his homesickness and love for Aquagirl.

----------


## adrikito

I liked Jackson in Young Justice and then in TT(Even if they are different) but unfortunatelly, DC is pushing Kid Flash and for this he is here again..

----------


## Rac7d*

> It's like there's some kind of law against it. I liked Damian and Jackson's dynamic


I think he was being careful with him too after just loosing kidflash. I hope he is not  going into limbo
first bunker not jackson

----------


## dietrich

> Maybe but I think if Damian needed a second in command Kaldur fits the bill more and as a capable leader and not to mention being Black Manta's son he seems a lot stronger as a character even though his only character arc that focused solely on him in Season 1 was his homesickness and love for Aquagirl.


Jackson is also Manta's son and Kaldur doesn't exist in the comic DCU.
Damian and Jackson were the standouts of current TT team for me so disappointed that he's not here.

Kaldur had the awesome arc in season 2 when he broke the Light

----------


## dietrich

> I think he was being careful with him too after just loosing kidflash. I hope he is not  going into limbo
> first bunker not jackson


They had a great dynamic makes no sense to limbo him or put him with a new group. Although at 16 they might have felt him too old for Damian's group.

----------


## dietrich

> I liked Jackson in Young Justice and then in TT(Even if they are different) but unfortunatelly, DC is pushing Kid Flash and for this he is here again..


But they can have both Jackson and Wally on the same group.
They can push both.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Jackson is also Manta's son and Kaldur doesn't exist in the comic DCU.
> Damian and Jackson were the standouts of current TT team for me so disappointed that he's not here.
> 
> Kaldur had the awesome arc in season 2 when he broke the Light


Oh I know that but I think it was possible to incorporate Kaldur by simply showing him and Tula in the Rebirth Special together spying on Arthur and Mera's date. Yes Kaldur had more prominence and importance in Season 2 than he did in Season 1 but it still remains disappointing that most of the new guys didn't get fleshed out. Because if Tim was fleshed out we wouldn't need Season 3 to compensate the issue and could have Damian join the team much sooner. Unless there are no plans to let him in.

----------


## adrikito

RSOB Fanart:

Robin Son of Batman Robin Damian Wayne Maya Ducard Nobody Suren Darga.jpg

Maybe this was Damian comic but... All the Main Characters here were important for us... For rebirth, We lost a good serie..

----------


## dietrich

> Oh I know that but I think it was possible to incorporate Kaldur by simply showing him and Tula in the Rebirth Special together spying on Arthur and Mera's date. Yes Kaldur had more prominence and importance in Season 2 than he did in Season 1 but it still remains disappointing that most of the new guys didn't get fleshed out. Because if Tim was fleshed out we wouldn't need Season 3 to compensate the issue and could have Damian join the team much sooner. Unless there are no plans to let him in.


The thing is that fans tend to get territorial about generations. Damian had so hate directed at him from the second it was announced that he was going to be leading a TT that included the OG3. That bias never went away and influence the way some fans interpreted every issue.

If Kaldur was incorporated into Jackson the YJ crowd [Tim's generation] would bitch and moan.
There's already dissatisfaction with Tim's role since OZ a move like that would only give fans more to complain about.

----------


## dietrich

> RSOB Fanart:
> 
> Robin Son of Batman Robin Damian Wayne Maya Ducard Nobody Suren Darga.jpg
> 
> Maybe this was Damian comic but... All the Main Characters here were important for us... For rebirth, We lost a good serie..


great art  :Smile:

----------


## The Dying Detective

> The thing is that fans tend to get territorial about generations. Damian had so hate directed at him from the second it was announced that he was going to be leading a TT that included the OG3. That bias never went away and influence the way some fans interpreted every issue.
> 
> If Kaldur was incorporated into Jackson the YJ crowd [Tim's generation] would bitch and moan.
> There's already dissatisfaction with Tim's role since OZ a move like that would only give fans more to complain about.


You misunderstand my post I was referring to the Rebirth comics and how to portray Jackson Hyde to be more like his Young Justice counterpart in the first half. I'll gladly throw in the crush he had on Tula from the show which he did have in Post-Crisis. In fact in Post-Crisis he was more like his Young Justice counterpart. And in my second half I was talking about how the new characters in Young Justice Season 2 the show was misused to the point everyone was except Jaime Reyes had a role. And if they particularly Tim had been used more Season 3 of Young Justice could show Damian and even give him his own generation of the Team. But fans are crazy.

----------


## dietrich

> You misunderstand my post I was referring to the Rebirth comics and how to portray Jackson Hyde to be more like his Young Justice counterpart in the first half. I'll gladly throw in the crush he had on Tula from the show which he did have in Post-Crisis. In fact in Post-Crisis he was more like his Young Justice counterpart. And in my second half I was talking about how the new characters in Young Justice Season 2 the show was misused to the point everyone was except Jaime Reyes had a role. And if they particularly Tim had been used more Season 3 of Young Justice could show Damian and even give him his own generation of the Team. But fans are crazy.


Jackson is gay though.

YJ2 was a clusterfuck and I'm dreading season 3 if the focus isn't on the founders then I'm not wasting my money on a DC subscription service.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Jackson is gay though.
> 
> YJ2 was a clusterfuck and I'm dreading season 3 if the focus isn't on the founders then I'm not wasting my money on a DC subscription service.


I know but as a fan of his Young Justice counterpart and Christian I would rather avoid that. You're weird I thought most fans would rather focus on the new generation as they were the most underused parts of the second season of Young Justice that alone was a crime. Season 3 look like it's supposed to compensate for that and based on the costumes the founders have things look like they will be going into black ops territory.

----------


## dietrich

Padawan Damian by laquilasse

----------


## dietrich

> I know but as a fan of his Young Justice counterpart and Christian I would rather avoid that. You're weird I thought most fans would rather focus on the new generation as they were the most underused parts of the second season of Young Justice that alone was a crime. Season 3 look like it's supposed to compensate for that and based on the costumes the founders have things look like they will be going into black ops territory.


I really enjoyed the 1st season. I followed those guys and got invested in their story. Also it featured characters that I'm fond of  like Dick and Wally. Kaldur also grew to become a firm fav.
The overcrowding of season 2 made it difficult to care about the new characters. Blue was alright but no one else stood out.

Uhhh fighting words  :Stick Out Tongue:  I'm gay so cool having a gay character in Jackson wouldn't want to change that.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## blitzwolf215

> I really enjoyed the 1st season. I followed those guys and got invested in their story. Also it featured characters that I'm fond of  like Dick and Wally. Kaldur also grew to become a firm fav.
> The overcrowding of season 2 made it difficult to care about the new characters. Blue was alright but no one else stood out.
> 
> Uhhh fighting words  I'm gay so cool having a gay character in Jackson wouldn't want to change that.


Yeah, that was sort of my problem with Young Justice season 2 as well. We spent season 1 getting to know these characters and I was excited to see them grow as they went on more adventures, but season 2 skipped ahead 5 years and we didn't get to see the main team together too much. It was still good, but there were too many characters with too much else going on. Wally barely did anything, Connor stopped being used much in the second half, Lagaan and Cassie got episodes but didn't contribute much to the story, Tim barely did anything, there was a bunch of different stories going on like Arsenal's, the Runaways, etc. There was just too much with not enough episodes and no one standing out except Blue Beetle. Still feel like there were still so much we could of gotten out of the original team. Plus a lot of reactions and interactions happened off screen which was disappointing.

I would love for Damian and Jon to show up in Young Justice, but I'm worried if they do it will just be as background characters and they'd barely do anything.

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah, that was sort of my problem with Young Justice season 2 as well. We spent season 1 getting to know these characters and I was excited to see them grow as they went on more adventures, but season 2 skipped ahead 5 years and we didn't get to see the main team together too much. It was still good, but there were too many characters with too much else going on. Wally barely did anything, Connor stopped being used much in the second half, Lagaan and Cassie got episodes but didn't contribute much to the story, Tim barely did anything, there was a bunch of different stories going on like Arsenal's, the Runaways, etc. There was just too much with not enough episodes and no one standing out except Blue Beetle. Still feel like there were still so much we could of gotten out of the original team. Plus a lot of reactions and interactions happened off screen which was disappointing.
> 
> I would love for Damian and Jon to show up in Young Justice, but I'm worried if they do it will just be as background characters and they'd barely do anything.


I would them to show up eventually but first they need to flesh out the characters they have. I don't know season 3's gonna go because yet again they seem to have an overcrowded cast. Not sure if it'll make it to season 4 with it being on a subscription platform.

It would have been better if they did it Brave and the Bold style. Focusing on the original team but guest starring other characters each episode.

----------


## dietrich

Not read the issue [still not reading current comics aside from IJ2 till caught up] saw this online. What is he wearing? Is he undercover?

----------


## Katana500

> Not read the issue [still not reading current comics aside from IJ2 till caught up] saw this online. What is he wearing? Is he undercover?


Yeah they are undercover to stop the bad guys beast boy joined some reason!  :Smile:  Even though Starfire is their who isnt the best at blending in.

----------


## KrustyKid

> I really enjoyed the 1st season. I followed those guys and got invested in their story. Also it featured characters that I'm fond of  like Dick and Wally. Kaldur also grew to become a firm fav.
> The overcrowding of season 2 made it difficult to care about the new characters. *Blue was alright but no one else stood out*.
> 
> Uhhh fighting words  I'm gay so cool having a gay character in Jackson wouldn't want to change that.


Bart stood out to me

----------


## Rac7d*

> Bart stood out to me


becasue he was support char in blues story
 but i understand the general frustration i wantred more of the teamw e started with

----------


## KrustyKid

> becasue he was support char in blues story
>  but i understand the general frustration i wantred more of the teamw e started with


Even so, he was the most memorable for me from season two. Really enjoyed him.

----------


## adrikito

> Uhhh fighting words  I'm gay so cool having a gay character in Jackson wouldn't want to change that.


Or Adam Glass forgot add one Gay Character here, he will put him with the time(like Percy), adding a 7th member... Or maybe Lobo daughter is a lesbian, this would not surprise me..

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I really enjoyed the 1st season. I followed those guys and got invested in their story. Also it featured characters that I'm fond of  like Dick and Wally. Kaldur also grew to become a firm fav.
> The overcrowding of season 2 made it difficult to care about the new characters. Blue was alright but no one else stood out.
> 
> Uhhh fighting words  I'm gay so cool having a gay character in Jackson wouldn't want to change that.


Well now Season 3 is going to make up for that since not a single one of the founders is on the main line up. A word to the wise then please consider your stance it's not where you continue to walk.

----------


## WonderNight

The season 1 characters are still the main characters in season 3.

----------


## adrikito

> The season 1 characters are still the main characters in season 3.


EXCELLENT AVATAR... I am Stephanie Brown fan and... I think that this is the first time that I saw this image...

----------


## WonderNight

> EXCELLENT AVATAR... I am Stephanie Brown fan and... I think that this is the first time that I saw this image...


Thanks.. I found it browsing for young justice fanart. Im also a Stephanie Brown fan  and dick grayson fan so I can't wait for season 3. Yea the season 1 cast are still the core main characters and I get that people want there favorites to get more spotlight but you have remember that most characters are supporting characters and the main characters are season 1.

----------


## adrikito

> Thanks.. I found it browsing for young justice fanart. Im also a Stephanie Brown fan  and dick grayson fan so I can't wait for season 3. Yea the season 1 cast are still the core main characters and I get that people want there favorites to get more spotlight but you have remember that most characters are supporting characters and the main characters are season 1.


 I like both characters too..

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I like both characters too..


Did you know that in Post-Crisis Damian possibly had a crush on Stephanie? Would you say no to them being together?

----------


## adrikito

> Did you know that in Post-Crisis Damian possibly had a crush on Stephanie? Would you say no to them being together?


And with Supergirl too..

I prefer Damian with Steph than Tim x Steph..

----------


## WonderNight

I would not mind. The age between both is only 4 years so. damian at 19 and steph at 23 I see no problem.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> And with Supergirl too..
> 
> I prefer Damian with Steph than Tim x Steph..


It certainly would be an interesting thing Damian always did have a thing for older women and I honestly preferred Tim to be with either Tam or Lynx than Stephanie. There was even a possible future in Stephanie's Batgirl comic where Stephanie had a son some think he was either Tim or Damian's kid.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Yeah, that was sort of my problem with Young Justice season 2 as well. We spent season 1 getting to know these characters and I was excited to see them grow as they went on more adventures, but season 2 skipped ahead 5 years and we didn't get to see the main team together too much. It was still good, but there were too many characters with too much else going on. Wally barely did anything, Connor stopped being used much in the second half, Lagaan and Cassie got episodes but didn't contribute much to the story, Tim barely did anything, there was a bunch of different stories going on like Arsenal's, the Runaways, etc. There was just too much with not enough episodes and no one standing out except Blue Beetle. Still feel like there were still so much we could of gotten out of the original team. Plus a lot of reactions and interactions happened off screen which was disappointing.
> 
> I would love for Damian and Jon to show up in Young Justice, but I'm worried if they do it will just be as background characters and they'd barely do anything.


I think skipping years is a very dangerous story device and Weisman is going to use it again for Season 3 and I fear he'll keep doing the same for all the other seasons.

----------


## Byrant

Another videogame featuring Damian. :Big Grin:

----------


## adrikito

> Another videogame featuring Damian.


Thanks for the video.

----------


## Byrant

> Thanks for the video.


Was a pleasure. Unfortunately it isn't available in my country yet. if someone could get it, please tell me. :Frown:

----------


## adrikito

> Was a pleasure. Unfortunately it isn't available in my country yet. if someone could get it, please tell me.


Ok. I hate when that happens.

----------


## adrikito

One fanart:

Damian Wayne Robin.jpg

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Talia

----------


## CPSparkles

Do you have a Sword?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Not read the issue [still not reading current comics aside from IJ2 till caught up] saw this online. What is he wearing? Is he undercover?


I think he was trying to look like a regular teen. Look at those mum glasses lol

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

BY Tsu

----------


## RedBird

> I think he was trying to look like a regular teen. Look at those mum glasses lol


What, was Tim giving him advice on what to wear? That looks so 90s XD

----------


## RedBird

> Damian and Talia


Ooh I saw this on twitter before. 
LOVE this interpretation

----------


## Godlike13

Very pretty.

----------


## Restingvoice

> Do you have a Sword?


I LOVE that Talia

----------


## adrikito

> Damian and Talia


Damian looks taller and older here..




> Do you have a Sword?


This reminds me one moment of Son of Batman film..

----------


## midnightbunny

> What, was Tim giving him advice on what to wear? That looks so 90s XD


Who knows. Maybe Damian's only ever worn uniforms and designer clothing that average person clothing is foreign to him? Maybe he thinks that just using his usual civilian clothing will be a liability later? Or maybe he's being smart about this? The demographic of people going to that event were outcasts, dressing as outrageously bad as possible could marginally make sense. 

There's really a lot of funny possibilities we can attribute this to, honestly. And you know what that makes me smile.

----------


## RedBird

> Who knows. Maybe Damian's only ever worn uniforms and designer clothing that average person clothing is foreign to him? Maybe he thinks that just using his usual civilian clothing will be a liability later? Or maybe he's being smart about this? The demographic of people going to that event were outcasts, dressing as outrageously bad as possible could marginally make sense. 
> 
> There's really a lot of funny possibilities we can attribute this to, honestly. And you know what that makes me smile.


I'm gonna go Occam's razor on this and say that he has no idea what a regular 13 year old wears, and his idea of trying to be 'casual' led him to a this dark path of 90s nostalgia.
To be fair even the others are calling him out on this. XD I wonder if this will become a 'thing'.

----------


## midnightbunny

> I'm gonna go Occam's razor on this and say that he has no idea what a regular 13 year old wears, and his idea of trying to be 'casual' led him to a this dark path of 90s nostalgia.
> To be fair even the others are calling him out on this. XD I wonder if this will become a 'thing'.


Well, That's fair. He did have that one disguise, right? when he was investigating something with supergirl, where he looked like a tiny mobster.

He somehow knows how to disguise himself as adults but has absolutely no clue what a normal teenager looks like XD

----------


## Byrant

Just 4 days for Deathstroke 30........ Well less with the preview. I can't wait for it.

https://www.dccomics.com/comics/deat...deathstroke-30

----------


## adrikito

> Just 4 days for Deathstroke 30........ Well less with the preview. I can't wait for it.
> 
> https://www.dccomics.com/comics/deat...deathstroke-30


Yes.. The first issue is almost here.

----------


## Dr.Octagon

> Yes.. The first issue is almost here.


I hope this is an April fools prank?
Slade Wilson being revealed as Damians father?
Better not end up being true.
So so meh!

----------


## adrikito

> i hope this is an april fools prank?
> Slade wilson being revealed as damian’s father?
> Better not end up being true.
> So so meh!


We should wait for this story ending for know the truth.

----------


## Byrant

The lie that changes everything!!!!



Source: https://batman-news.com/2018/04/01/u...eathstroke-30/

I'm scared

----------


## fanfan13

no deathstroke 30 preview out yet? shame...

----------


## adrikito

> The lie that changes everything!!!!
> 
> I'm scared


The opposite.. If you want to torture me, say that Damian is RIDDLER son or another pathetic villain... Slade is one amazing character.  :Cool:  But all Damian existence ruins that he can´t be Bruce son..

I would be happy for this, Slade son... NO MORE SUPERSONS(but the dreams are dreams)... RobinxSuperboy fanclub(thanks SS  :Mad: ) would cry for this.... That fanclub images made me miss Damian Haters era. I prefer one image of Damian without head that this kind of images..

----------


## Byrant

> The opposite.. If you want to torture me, say that Damian is RIDDLER son or another pathetic villain... Slade is one amazing character.  But all Damian existence ruins that he can´t be Bruce son..
> 
> I would be happy for this, Slade son... NO MORE SUPERSONS(but the dreams are dreams)... RobinxSuperboy fanclub(thanks SS ) would cry for this.... That fanclub images made me miss Damian Haters era. I prefer one image of Damian without head that this kind of images..


Think in Damian being the son of Richard Nixon.



I don`t like the idea of Slade or another character being Damian dad. Bruce must be his biological dad. And i hate RobinxSuperboy too.

----------


## adrikito

> Think in Damian being the son of Richard Nixon.
> 
> 
> 
> I don`t like the idea of Slade or another character being Damian dad. Bruce must be his biological dad.


Nixon is death.. I was a baby when he died..

OK.. I understand you..

----------


## adrikito

> I was kidding, but is funny that injustice 2 black adam looks like richard nixon.
> 
> Oh i remember. Damian is the son of b̶r̶u̶c̶e̶'̶s̶ dick.


If Damian is son of one different father or.. He has Slade genetic too(Talia cure against defective Bruce genetic, she needs one assasin(not compassionate) son)... Talia will be ruined even more..

----------


## The Dying Detective

If Damian were to ever take on a new name I think Sparrowhawk would be appropriate especially if you compare him to the wizard Ged from the Earthsea series whose other name was Sparrowhawk. Like Damain Ged is an arrogant person who believes he could anything and in that arrogance Ged conjures a dark creature called a Gebbeth the manifestation of his own darkness which haunts Ged and he tries to escape from similar to how Damian has been haunted by his heritage. But unlike Damian Ged embraces his dark side mending himself while Damian refuses to embrace his dark side mending himself. I don't know how much of this works but it could.

----------


## adrikito

> Maybe the product of cum's vomit of one of her orgies with Bruce v, Slade º and Bane 0 he he he........... i hope you understand.


I like Bane but... I don´t want Damian as Venom user..

----------


## Byrant

> I like Bane but... I don´t want Damian as Venom user..


I just mention him for this.

----------


## Fergus

> What, was Tim giving him advice on what to wear? That looks so 90s XD


My money is on Jason pranking him or Animated Dick giving him HONEST style tips I mean....



The man is wearing a Neacklace and his shirt is TUCKED INTO HIS JEANS!
[though you can't see from this]

----------


## Fergus

Seriously can we stop slut shaming Talia. When it comes to Bruce's exes she's not the one who's going to need a Y shaped coffin.

Honestly Talia is probably the classiest and least promiscuous woman in the Batuniverse.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Seriously can we stop slut shaming Talia. When it comes to Bruce's exes she's not the one who's going to need a Y shaped coffin.
> 
> Honestly Talia is probably the classiest and least promiscuous woman in the Batuniverse.


Well she was I liked her plenty and do wish there was some way to redeem her but with Batman getting married to Catwoman who knows how long that will last. I think it's unlikely. Also these negative portrayals vary from writer to writer which is very bad in terms of consistency.

----------


## Fergus

> Well she was I liked her plenty and do wish there was some way to redeem her but with Batman getting married to Catwoman who knows how long that will last. I think it's unlikely. Also these negative portrayals vary from writer to writer which is very bad in terms of consistency.


Fans are hard on Talia. I've already forgiven her for Damian. Don't care about everything else. She's a villain so that's okay. Bruce like's that. A lot. Why do you think he's okay with Selina getting banged up in prison but never Talia? 
He can't bare the thought of her locked away from him  :Cool: 

Yeah Bruce is about to get married so? That doesn't change anything.

I like Talia as she is right now. She was great in Supersons. I don't know why everyone keeps asking for her redemption the batuniverse is already lacking in decent female baddies. Why lose the only good left? As for the romance well you can never take away the sexy tension whenever she's on page.

Even the fans can't help themselves. Bruce is marring Catwoman yet the only questions popping up are "who does Bruce love more?, When will Damian and Selina this, Talia that"

So much more interest and questions on the Al Ghul's not the couple or the bride to be. She only pops up in relation to the ex or stepson.

I believe just like others know that this isn't over.

Bad stories happen. Talia will overcome. The real damage was that Morrison mucked up take on Damian's conception was put out there. you can never undone that.
That is the worst thing about the DCU.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Fans are hard on Talia. I've already forgiven her for Damian. Don't care about everything else. She's a villain so that's okay. Bruce like's that. A lot. Why do you think he's okay with Selina getting banged up in prison but never Talia? 
> He can't bare the thought of her locked away from him 
> 
> Yeah Bruce is about to get married so? That doesn't change anything.
> 
> I like Talia as she is right now. She was great in Supersons. I don't know why everyone keeps asking for her redemption the batuniverse is already lacking in decent female baddies. Why lose the only good left? As for the romance well you can never take away the sexy tension whenever she's on page.
> 
> Even the fans can't help themselves. Bruce is marring Catwoman yet the only questions popping up are "who does Bruce love more?, When will Damian and Selina this, Talia that"
> 
> ...


Well I think the reason why Bruce has more issues with Talia is because in part to her killing Damian it's an issue that would have to be addressed in a story for it to be resolved in any fashion regardless of fans issues. Well there's always the members of the Victim Syndicate to be villains some of whom are women. Being an outright villain is not exactly in Talai's character as she tended to walk the line more between all villain and hero as she sometimes does oppose her father's goals. So that' could be a reason of sort as to why anyone wants redemption for her. I think in story the issue of Bruce loves more has kind of been addressed already in the Leviathan story as it kind shredded any good relationship they had. Hey Morrison was going off memory it was his mistake in the end but if DC rebooted I hav ena idea of how to fix it just have Ra's stop Talia before she could give up Damian for adoption.

----------


## Fergus

> Well I think the reason why Bruce has more issues with Talia is because in part to her killing Damian it's an issue that would have to be addressed in a story for it to be resolved in any fashion regardless of fans issues. Well there's always the members of the Victim Syndicate to be villains some of whom are women. Being an outright villain is not exactly in Talai's character as she tended to walk the line more between all villain and hero as she sometimes does oppose her father's goals. So that' could be a reason of sort as to why anyone wants redemption for her. I think in story the issue of Bruce loves more has kind of been addressed already in the Leviathan story as it kind shredded any good relationship they had. Hey Morrison was going off memory it was his mistake in the end but if DC rebooted I hav ena idea of how to fix it just have Ra's stop Talia before she could give up Damian for adoption.


Talia giving up Damian won't change the fact that to the general public who does not read comics Talia raped Bruce. That's out there now.

Leviathan might have shredded their relationship it doesn't say who he loves more just that Gotham is who he loves the most.

I prefer Talia as a villain out right never liked love sick daddy;s princess as much as liked Leviathan Talia [though she was also sort of lovesick]

My ideal Talia would be a ferocious caring [in her own way] mama who is wants to conquer and change the world through nefarious means and is not doing it for daddy or her beloved.

I would like the Damian death dealt with in a story though that's unlikely to happen sadly

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Talia giving up Damian won't change the fact that to the general public who does not read comics Talia raped Bruce. That's out there now.
> 
> Leviathan might have shredded their relationship it doesn't say who he loves more just that Gotham is who he loves the most.
> 
> I prefer Talia as a villain out right never liked love sick daddy;s princess as much as liked Leviathan Talia [though she was also sort of lovesick]
> 
> My ideal Talia would be a ferocious caring [in her own way] mama who is wants to conquer and change the world through nefarious means and is not doing it for daddy or her beloved.
> 
> I would like the Damian death dealt with in a story though that's unlikely to happen sadly


It might not change the public's mind but to those who have yet to read a comic it could be done fix it. Because comics are a very niche medium. Somehow yes Gotham is the thing Batman loves the most and quite frankly it can be pretty clear that it's not Talia or Selina who has his complete and utter devotion. Well I preferred the Talia who was not all evil especially when she ends up mimicking her father because she never quite like that. Still I agree that if she was more independent Talia could be more compelling. As far as I am concerned in some ways Talia killing Damian has been addressed by how neither Damian nor Bruce want anything to do with her anymore unless she does something against them.

----------


## adrikito

> I just mention him for this.


I am not surprised for this... Bruce was another boy for her.. This happened in Bane Conquest?

----------


## adrikito

deathstroke 30:

http://ew.com/books/2018/04/03/chris...wdown-preview/

----------


## irene

> deathstroke 30:
> 
> http://ew.com/books/2018/04/03/chris...wdown-preview/


Finally!

This made me laugh: "DC Comics has shown enormous support and enthusiasm for the project, including a special polybagged foil cover, and the response from retailers and fans has so far been great — *even though enthusiastic fans of Damian Wayne are closely watching to see where this all goes (and what to do to me if it doesn’t go where they want it to!)*"

You know me well, Priest!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Starrius

> Even the fans can't help themselves. Bruce is marring Catwoman yet the only questions popping up are "who does Bruce love more?, When will Damian and Selina this


In that Catwoman/Talia poll, Talia is getting blown out by Catwoman in votes so bad that it's not even close to being a competition.
The last time I checked tonight, Catwoman got 80.15 percent of 136 votes

----------


## Caivu

By Stephen Byrne:

IMG_20180404_010843.jpg

----------


## adrikito

> By Stephen Byrne:
> 
> IMG_20180404_010843.jpg


Good image..





> In that Catwoman/Talia poll, Talia is getting blown out by Catwoman in votes so bad that it's not even close to being a competition.
> The last time I checked tonight, Catwoman got 80.15 percent of 136 votes


Many people is obsessed with the batxcat now(they don´t want the other) and others remember that she killed Damian.. I think that without the batxcat, more people would voted Talia... However, the winner would be the same catwoman(60% votes or more).

----------


## dietrich

> In that Catwoman/Talia poll, Talia is getting blown out by Catwoman in votes so bad that it's not even close to being a competition.
> The last time I checked tonight, Catwoman got 80.15 percent of 136 votes


The fact that fans are still asking is the crucial fact. 
The fact that so much of the discussion is about Talia or Damian. I mean it's gotten so bad that that website fuckyeahbatcat complained after just getting nothing but Damian focused questions that "fan's are making the engagement all about the lil shit" and it was getting irritating.

That was funny as hell.

Who is winning means SHIT because that wasn't the question and fans DON'T HAVE A SAY MATE. Selina, Talia Vicky Diana it doesn't matter who the fans prefer because Batman alone is so huge that it makes no difference. A writer could pair with anyone and still sell.

Though if Harley ever enters the race., if fans start shipping Bruce and harley then all those women are toast.
That would be DC printing money. That is the only DC female than if fans start shipping with batman DC will take notice.

The fact that it is still a question that's being asked is the issue. Though there is a marriage on the horizon fans haven't ruled out the Talia possibility.

Batman unlike Superman doesn't have a Lois. Any of the numerous women could be wifey it doesn't matter.

----------


## dietrich

> Good image..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people is obsessed with the batxcat now(they don´t want the other) and others remember that she killed Damian.. I think that without the batxcat, more people would voted Talia... However, the winner would be the same catwoman(60% votes or more).


The winner will always be Catwoman because she's a constant like a comfy old boot.

----------


## dietrich

> By Stephen Byrne:
> 
> Attachment 64174


They look strange. Where's Tim?

----------


## dietrich

> Damian and Talia


This is stunning as it the other Talia pic.

----------


## Fergus

> The fact that fans are still asking is the crucial fact. 
> The fact that so much of the discussion is about Talia or Damian. I mean it's gotten so bad that that website fuckyeahbatcat complained after just getting nothing but Damian focused questions that "fan's are making the engagement all about the lil shit" and it was getting irritating.
> 
> That was funny as hell.
> 
> Who is winning means SHIT because that wasn't the question and fans DON'T HAVE A SAY MATE. Selina, Talia Vicky Diana it doesn't matter who the fans prefer because Batman alone is so huge that it makes no difference. A writer could pair with anyone and still sell.
> 
> Though if Harley ever enters the race., if fans start shipping Bruce and harley then all those women are toast.
> That would be DC printing money. That is the only DC female than if fans start shipping with batman DC will take notice.
> ...


Who the heck ships Bruce and Harley? and old boot? saucer of milk for table 2 Dietrich  :Cool:

----------


## dietrich

> Who the heck ships Bruce and Harley? and old boot? saucer of milk for table 2 Dietrich


I don't believe anyone does yet though Injustice 2 I won't mind if Harley becomes Batman's Robin wink wink

Meow  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## yohyoi

> I don't believe anyone does yet though Injustice 2 I won't mind if Harley becomes Batman's Robin wink wink
> 
> Meow


Wtf... I don't judge others kink but wtf... Are you Bruce Timm?

----------


## dietrich

> Wtf... I don't judge others kink but wtf... Are you Bruce Timm?


Nah. If i was it would be harley and Nightwing

----------


## Katana500

I liked Robzarro again in the newest superman issue, even if we didnt see too much of him.

Still rooting for a Damian, Jon, Kathy and Maya team book. You could have boyzarro and robzarro show up occasionally their too! I can hope lol!

----------


## Godlike13

Ya, so Damian tamed a dragon in today’s Nightwing.

----------


## Doyle

Deathstroke 30

----------


## adrikito

Slade opinion(deathstroke 30) about Talia son DNA results: 

Deathstroke:*I have money, I sleep around.. You have any idea how many of these I get every year? Talia was a very long time ago.. I am not the father of her child.. Sure, They are fake..*

And that someone who benefits about this(one batman vs slade collision) is responsible of this..

----------


## Doyle

> Slade opinion(deathstroke 30) about Talia son DNA results: 
> 
> Deathstroke:*I have money, I sleep around.. You have any idea how many of these I get every year? Talia was a very long time ago.. I am not the father of her child.. Sure, They are fake..*
> 
> And that someone who benefits about this(one batman vs slade collision) is responsible of this..


I'm just happy about Bruce is Damian's biological dad.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Deathstroke 30


i knew it couldn't be that simple otherwise the story wouldn't need six issues.

----------


## Doyle

> i knew it couldn't be that simple otherwise the story wouldn't need six issues.


At least we don't need to be worried about that test anymore.  :Smile:

----------


## fanfan13

we were worried for nothing! At least we finally get a confirmation that Bruce indeed took the real DNA test in Morrison's Batman and the result was positive.
Slade also did his own test and the result of course was nah.
Nevertheless I'm already curious with the story so I will read it until the end.

Anyway... I can'r believe Damian gained another pet. A DRAGON this time! He is really spoiled by Dick and Bruce omg how did they even allow him to keep A DRAGON in the Batcave??

----------


## Doyle

Time to celebrate Deathstroke 30 with funny pictures.

----------


## Doyle

Source: https://www.instagram.com/hudarts/?hl=es-la

----------


## CPSparkles

> Source: https://www.instagram.com/hudarts/?hl=es-la


This is really funny.

Thanks for posting.

----------


## CPSparkles

> we were worried for nothing! At least we finally get a confirmation that Bruce indeed took the real DNA test in Morrison's Batman and the result was positive.
> Slade also did his own test and the result of course was nah.
> Nevertheless I'm already curious with the story so I will read it until the end.
> 
> Anyway... I can'r believe Damian gained another pet. A DRAGON this time! He is really spoiled by Dick and Bruce omg how did they even allow him to keep A DRAGON in the Batcave??


I couldn't believe it but to Bruce Damian's only doing what comes naturally. They like to look after things.

----------


## midnightbunny

Anyone else amused that Goliath is only as big as the dragon's head? I hope they keep the dragon. It's a bit too fun to let this be a one time thing.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Anyone else amused that Goliath is only as big as the dragon's head? I hope they keep the dragon. It's a bit too fun to let this be a one time thing.


I hope they do keep it too though it could be a bit difficult to incorporate into stories. I thought Goliath was huge but damn.

----------


## Fergus



----------


## adrikito

> time to celebrate deathstroke 30 with funny pictures.


hahahahaha.

----------


## fanfan13

> I couldn't believe it but to Bruce Damian's only doing what comes naturally. They like to look after things.


yeah I hope the dragon stays, just like Bruce's Batfam stays.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Can't believe this isn't here



Who knew Bruce was the type of proud pushy parent that would make friends listen to his kid perform.
It makes me so happy that Bruce and Alfie fully encourage Damian in such past times.

He really is enjoying some normal kid activities.

This page made me so happy because it says s much about Bruce as a caring father and shows that Damian has a happy family life.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Bizarro Boys

----------


## AlvinDraper

> Bizarro Boys


aww so cute, I hope that we see more of them in the future

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

> Can't believe this isn't here
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew Bruce was the type of proud pushy parent that would make friends listen to his kid perform.
> It makes me so happy that Bruce and Alfie fully encourage Damian in such past times.
> 
> He really is enjoying some normal kid activities.
> 
> This page made me so happy because it says s much about Bruce as a caring father and shows that Damian has a happy family life.


I thought this was a nice touch too

----------


## dietrich

Deathstroke v Batman was on point. Slade was bad ass.

----------


## adrikito

> 


Is a YELLOW LANTERN in this edition?  :Confused:

----------


## The Dying Detective

What interest me about Bryan Q. Miller's Batgirl is that it showed Damian wielding a Red Lantern ring in a possible flash forward which was the Blackest Night tie-in Miller never got to write. Would anyone want to see Damian use a Red Lantern ring or would something else be more suitable?

----------


## dietrich

> Is a YELLOW LANTERN in this edition?


No just legendary Robin gear

----------


## dietrich

> What interest me about Bryan Q. Miller's Batgirl is that it showed Damian wielding a Red Lantern ring in a possible flash forward which was the Blackest Night tie-in Miller never got to write. Would anyone want to see Damian use a Red Lantern ring or would something else be more suitable?


I liked in Injustice when he was courted by the Yellow Lanterns. I don't believe Damian has much angry. I see him more as a Green Lantern because he is more about willpower.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I liked in Injustice when he was courted by the Yellow Lanterns. I don't believe Damian has much angry. I see him more as a Green Lantern because he is more about willpower.


Tell that to Miller in that flash forward he gave Stephanie Brown a Blue Lantern Ring and Oracle a Green Lantern Ring. If DC would actually treat him right I would love to see it as an out of continuity story in fact I'd pay him to do it myself.

----------


## dietrich

> Tell that to Miller in that flash forward he gave Stephanie Brown a Blue Lantern Ring and Oracle a Green Lantern Ring. If DC would actually treat him right I would love to see it as an out of continuity story in fact I'd pay him to do it myself.


Back then Damian was pretty bratty and Steph was quite hopeful things have changed since then. Damian has matured and mellowed steph has gone angry.

I wouldn't mind seeing Damian with a lantern ring but Red only if it's set in the past.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Back then Damian was pretty bratty and Steph was quite hopeful things have changed since then. Damian has matured and mellowed steph has gone angry.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing Damian with a lantern ring but Red only if it's set in the past.


Even back then it was very much possible to actually make Damian mature even without the New 52 reboot too. Nevertheless yes the tables have indeed turned but if Convergence has proved anything there might be a world where based on that flash forward by Miller. So why not huh?

----------


## Caivu

So, uh. This is some bullshit:

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/04...-damian-daddy/




> Priest opened by asking who the audience thought was Damian Wayne’s father: Deathstroke or Batman. About 80% of the fans wanted it to be Deathstroke.
> 
> Priest confessed that he actually doesn’t know yet, and DC will decide and tell him who it is. But he urged fans to make their voices felt with DC, because they will have a huge impact.

----------


## AlvinDraper

> So, uh. This is some bullshit:
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/04...-damian-daddy/


"...About 80% of the fans wanted it to be Deathstroke..." 
I refuse to believe that these people like Damian, they're not fans but haters..what a stupid ideia

----------


## The Dying Detective

> "...About 80% of the fans wanted it to be Deathstroke..." 
> I refuse to believe that these people like Damian, they're not fans but haters..what a stupid idea


That's ridiculous didn't they read the story it's been pretty much confirmed that it is a hoax? Why should anyone think otherwise just because of the confrontation between Batman and Deathstroke. Because if that was the case then why take so long to confront Deathstroke over it? AND also DC is currently marketing comics with Damian as Batman's son why should it would have no weight if they changed it. And any illusions of ambiguity went out the window the moment Alfred spoke.

----------


## adrikito

> So, uh. This is some bullshit:
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/04...-damian-daddy/


HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA... The 80%? I can´t believe that.. 

However, thanks to Supersons, I would choose Slade too.. Sorry Bruce, before rebirth I would have choosen you..

----------


## dietrich

I like Priest but now he's just actively trying to stir things up. He is picking a fight with a fan base deliberately imo.

This is getting pathetic. I know Deathstroke is struggling but shooting his mouth off isn't going to earn Deathstroke any more popularity. He is blatantly trying to use controversy over Damian's paternity to prop his dying title.

----------


## Mataza

Heya there




> "...About 80% of the fans wanted it to be Deathstroke..." 
> I refuse to believe that these people like Damian, they're not fans but haters..what a stupid ideia


Why? what would change if this ended up being the case? Would it make the character worse?

Even if it did end up being the case, do you honestly think more than 2 years would pass by without it being revealed that he was, in fact, Bruces son? After they milk all the drama out of the situation.

I have no feelings one way or the other, i still enjoy the character for who he is. But i do feel it would hurt his popularity, to a lot of people him being Bruces son is all thats interesting about him.




> However, thanks to Supersons, I would choose Slade too.. Sorry Bruce, before rebirth I would have choosen you..


Why? what changed?

----------


## Yonekunih

> Heya there
> 
> 
> 
> Why? what would change if this ended up being the case? Would it make the character worse?
> 
> Even if it did end up being the case, do you honestly think more than 2 years would pass by without it being revealed that he was, in fact, Bruces son? After they milk all the drama out of the situation.
> 
> I have no feelings one way or the other, i still enjoy the character for who he is. But i do feel it would hurt his popularity, to a lot of people him being Bruces son is all thats interesting about him.


Damian's character is played very strongly on heritage and legacy, being Bruce's son is something he's proud of and has been holding onto for so long, if it's get ripped off, he'd be crushed, and I hate to see my baby sad. Also, being the only bio son (for now), is one of the thing that makes him popular and special.

Besides, all the haters will be happy if he turns out to be Slade's, which I don't want to give them the satisfaction lol.

----------


## yohyoi

Damn, 80% want Damian to be Deathstroke's son. That is a lot. Some people are not fans of Damian being a Wayne. 80% is a landslide victory no matter what.

----------


## dietrich

> Damn, 80% want Damian to be Deathstroke's son. That is a lot. Some people are not fans of Damian being a Wayne. 80% is a landslide victory no matter what.


Well not surprising fans of all batfamiy members aside from Dick are envious of the son thing as are Catwoman fans and helena fans. That's already a landslide before we start getting into randos whose fav's aren't put out by the son.

Damian gets a fair amount of focus because he is the son of Batman. Focus and push that others are denied so it's nothing surprising there are so many who want his paternity changed

----------


## adrikito

> Why? what changed?


SUPERSONS COMIC..  :Mad:  Look the 3er image here:

https://batman-news.com/2017/08/16/super-sons-7-review/

Is one comic that use Damian as the comic relief(only increasing my hate for Superkid and miss even more Kon).. *This case that I mention was really horrible and humiliating..* If I had bought this issue, I would have burned it, for insult my character.

And the worst... Crazy SS fans who want both as a couple, that people is worst than HATERS.. I prefer Damian haters images.

DC SHOULD FORGET OF THAT FRIENDSHIP and create superboy(is more his comic than a damian comic) own colin as a victim and leave damian alone(he is from another generation), he had BEST FRIENDS in RSOB.. 

For this I prefer change of father(Slade is good option) and Damian will not have to go back to that horrible comic.. Maybe not before rebirth, but now in that case I would have supported Slade as father too, If I had the chance.

*But life is cruel and that change is not possible.*

----------


## dietrich

> Heya there
> 
> 
> 
> Why? what would change if this ended up being the case? Would it make the character worse?
> 
> Even if it did end up being the case, do you honestly think more than 2 years would pass by without it being revealed that he was, in fact, Bruces son? After they milk all the drama out of the situation.
> 
> I have no feelings one way or the other, i still enjoy the character for who he is. But i do feel it would hurt his popularity, to a lot of people him being Bruces son is all thats interesting about him.
> ...


Could you please back up that claim that to a lot of people being Batman's son is all they find interesting about him? You Tim Drake fans really just won' quit.

It won't hut his popularity one bit no one here loves Damian because he is the son of Batman. We love him because he is Damian. A lot here are not even Batman fans.

The comments on nearly 700 pages of appreciation easily prove you very wrong

----------


## dietrich

> Damian's character is played very strongly on heritage and legacy, being Bruce's son is something he's proud of and has been holding onto for so long, if it's get ripped off, he'd be crushed, and I hate to see my baby sad. Also, being the only bio son (for now), is one of the thing that makes him popular and special.
> 
> Besides, all the haters will be happy if he turns out to be Slade's, which I don't want to give them the satisfaction lol.


Being the only biological son is the main reason why he has so much hate.

Are you a fan of Damian's because of who his father is or because of his character personality?. I know his heritage is a big part of him but y question is if Slade is his dad will that change how you feel about the character?

----------


## Yonekunih

> Being the only biological son is the main reason why he has so much hate.
> 
> Are you a fan of Damian's because of who his father is or because of his character personality?. I know his heritage is a big part of him but y question is if Slade is his dad will that change how you feel about the character?


Short answer, I like him for what kind of person he is, but I also like him for how his relationship with Bruce works and I'm not even a Batman fan. Despite that they are awkward with each other, Damian is also very loyal to his father which is one of the reason I like him. Him being Slade's son won't change that I like him but as I had said, being Son of Batman is something he's proud of and has been holding onto for so long that it's a part of his identity, if it get ripped off, he'd be crushed, and I hate to see him sad. 




> Being the only biological son is the main reason why he has so much hate.


I also don't want his haters get what they want.

----------


## AlvinDraper

> And the worst... Crazy SS fans who want both as a couple, that people is worst than HATERS.. I prefer Damian haters images.


I'm probabily gonna regret this, but hm, what's wrong with damian and jon being a couple?? Really I don't see any problem with this, Damian and Jon complement each other..and hm, yes they fight a LOT but...it's Damian, he even piss me off and he's one of my favorites

----------


## adrikito

> I'm probabily gonna regret this, but hm, what's wrong with damian and jon being a couple?? Really I don't see any problem with this, Damian and Jon complement each other..and hm, yes they fight a LOT but...it's Damian, he even piss me off and he's one of my favorites


*
For one Gay Damian.. I prefer Grayson, the Ultrabrother.. Is the only option that I could understand*. Superboy gives him bad luck.. I don´t liked him initially and put him with Damian, only made this worst.. Give him his own comic, he don´t need Damian.


For this I want to see Damian first girlfriend, less stranges images about these 2, the people will begin to put images of Damian and this girlfriend... *However, with Damian first crush realized with a girl.. IS TOO LATE FOR STRANGES SHIPS.*

But I should wait more years for see this... Unless Damian is the character that Djinn(character of the new TT run) will be interested and Glass taked this seriouslly.. Damian is half arabic, maybe he found her.. Glass is not interested in DamianxEmiko, they are similar characters in his opinion..

*
I never wanted that because he is the one who will continue the Wayne legacy.*

----------


## Katana500

> *
> For one Gay Damian.. I prefer Grayson, the Ultrabrother.. Is the only option that I could understand*. Superboy gives him bad luck.. I don´t liked him initially and put him with Damian, only made this worst.. Give him his own comic, he don´t need Damian.
> 
> 
> For this I want to see Damian first girlfriend, less stranges images about these 2, the people will begin to put images of Damian and this girlfriend... *However, with Damian first crush realized with a girl.. IS TOO LATE FOR STRANGES SHIPS.*
> 
> But I should wait more years for see this... Unless Damian is the character that Djinn(character of the new TT run) will be interested and Glass taked this seriouslly.. Damian is half arabic, maybe he found her.. Glass is not interested in DamianxEmiko, they are similar characters in his opinion..
> 
> *
> I never wanted that because he is the one who will continue the Wayne legacy.*





Ehhhh *Dick and Damian* would be pretty odd and weird. The age gap would be bad enough and it would be like incest. Yeah nahhhh....

*Damian and Jon* are pretty obviously just friends, but if people want to ship them who am I to judge.  Damian suddenly becoming gay would be a bit of a jump but It wouldnt really bother me too much. I still think he is straight though.

For possible girlfriends.  

I think *Damian/Emiko* is a bit too obvious. Their personalities are a bit too alike I reckon. Possibly works better as a one sided crush.

*Damian/Maps* from Gotham Academy. While it was fun, doubt we will ever see her again (sadly) so doubt this ones in the running. Might be better as just friends though.

*Damian/Nobody* could work I guess. They seem to have a more sibling like relationship but if Gleason wanted too it could pretty easily work. Im still rooting for that Damian, Jon, Kathy, Maya team up book (Gleason is the man! he can do it). Heck Damian/Kathy or Jon/Maya could work as like a twist. Damian with Kathy to make Jon jealous for whatever or vice versa would be a fun story I think.

I kinda like the idea of *Damian/Djinn* too. I think it is the most likely out of the possible Djinn pairings. The shared arabic cultural roots is cool and she has a pretty awesome design.

Damian and Nightwing and Starfires daughter is another pairing im not against. I cant remember what her name is but ive seen her before. She isnt in continuity though so no chance of it happening.

----------


## adrikito

I am putting the only case that I would accept, in the improbable case that this can happen.. I can´t see another good character for this, in that case... However, I would consider him a very different character...

Yeah, is too obvious, even Glass thinks this..

I liked Maps in Gotham Academy but.. After RSOB, I prefer Maya for him.. Damian own Stephanie Brown(definitive girlfriend)..

About Djinn..   *GLASS:She may or may not get involved with somebody romantically on the team*.. That sounds to Damian.. Is not Kid Flash style reject one girl..

I am not against this relationship, I prefer him even Roundhouse than give one 3rd girlfriend to Kid Flash.. Is too soon..

----------


## CPSparkles

> So, uh. This is some bullshit:
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/04...-damian-daddy/


Err in the actual clip of the interview only a handful of people raised their hands in support of Slade as the father. 9 people in the audience [Yes I counted] so this is a bold faced lie on BC's part





time mark 1hr.50

----------


## CPSparkles

I'm sorry but Dick and Damian should never be shipped. Dick is his surrogate dad

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Err in the actual clip of the interview only a handful of people raised their hands in support of Slade as the father. 9 people in the audience [Yes I counted] so this is a bold faced lie on BC's part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time mark 1hr.50


You've got to be kidding me.

----------


## TheCape

> I'm sorry but Dick and Damian should never be shipped. Dick is his surrogate dad


I don't ship then, but i think that Damian see him more like a big brother or his cool uncle. Kind of like Gohan see Piccolo.

----------


## AlvinDraper

> For this I want to see Damian first girlfriend, less stranges images about these 2, the people will begin to put images of Damian and this girlfriend...


you know, Damian having a girlfriend won't stop the shippers, it never stoped with any other ship (and I wished that with Steph/Tim/Kon)




> *Damian and Jon* are pretty *obviously just friends*, but if people want to ship them who am I to judge.  Damian suddenly becoming gay would be a bit of a jump but It wouldnt really bother me too much. I still think he is straight though.


I don't know about this, I really can see one of them having a silly crush on the other, maybe it's just a thought of a shipper, but hm...now about Damian being gay or straight...characters can always be bisexual, right?




> I'm sorry but Dick and Damian should never be shipped. Dick is his surrogate dad


YES! I don't know how can people ship Damian and Dick...or Jason and Tim, or any of the batboys with each other, it's just... gross!




> Err in the actual clip of the interview only a handful of people raised their hands in support of Slade as the father. 9 people in the audience [Yes I counted] so this is a bold faced lie on BC's part


well, thats a good thing! I just couldn't accept that exist people who wants Damian to be Slade's son




> I don't ship then, but i think that Damian see him more like a big borther or his cool uncle. Kind of like Gohan see Piccolo.


I wouldn't mind Damian having a little bit of a crush on Dick, it's something normal, now a romantic relationship it's disgusting

----------


## TheCape

> YES! I don't know how can people ship Damian and Dick...or Jason and Tim, or any of the batboys with each other, it's just... gross!


I personally don't ship then myself, but shippers like to create alternative scenarios of what could happen, is mostly for fun or practice with writting something unnusual, or at least it used to be like that, now is just a bucnh of pointless wars all over the internet.

----------


## Caivu

> Err in the actual clip of the interview only a handful of people raised their hands in support of Slade as the father. 9 people in the audience [Yes I counted] so this is a bold faced lie on BC's part


Not necessarily. That shot only showed about half the audience.

You can see from this image that the seating is divided into at least two parts:

----------


## Katana500

Hopefully they will just settle with one main love interest for Damian when he gets one. So it doesnt end up like Nightwing with two characters which splits the fanbase a bit  :Smile:

----------


## TheCape

Honestly, i agreed with Dietrich about the whole business of Damian's parentage, Priest is just screwing the fanbase to keep the interest, i' pretty sure that when all this is said and done, Damian would still be Bruce's son, althougth strangely enougth, he siad that this tale was out of continuity.

----------


## AlvinDraper

> I personally don't ship then myself, but shippers like to create alternative scenarios of what could happen, is mostly for fun or practice with writting something unnusual, or at least it used to be like that, now is just a bucnh of pointless wars all over the internet.


even the AU still makes me uncomfortable..




> Hopefully they will just settle with one main love interest for Damian when he gets one. So it doesnt end up like Nightwing with two characters which splits the fanbase a bit


*If* he even grown up and the writers starts using his development, I'm just tired of seeing people complaining about Damian being a bad character since every writer ignores him development...

----------


## TheCape

> even the AU still makes me uncomfortable..


I understand the feeling.

----------


## Yonekunih

> I'm sorry but Dick and Damian should never be shipped. Dick is his surrogate dad


Agree, Damian with any of the Batfamily member make me uncomfortable even in AUs. I enjoy their sibling relationship but romance between them is totally no no no, whenever I want to read some family fluff of the Batfam, I have to scroll through a lot of Batboy pairings (mostly Jayson with either Tim or Dick) to find a non-romance fictions, urg. But I try not to bash them, since it's other people's choice, I try to avoid it at best as I can.

That's why I would prefer Jon with Damian, as long as the shippers keep it PG 13 since these two are still too young (for me anyways).

----------


## Lady Nightwing

> Damian and Nightwing and Starfires daughter is another pairing im not against. I cant remember what her name is but ive seen her before. She isnt in continuity though so no chance of it happening.


Mar'i Grayson. 

Nightstar_(DC_Comics_character).jpg

I was fine with Mar'i/Damian before Damian was a properly fleshed out character with a deep emotional connection to Dick. Now it would be like porking his niece/sister, depending on how you view his relationship with Dick. 

I would give my eye teeth for terrifying Damibats! and bombastic tank Mar'iRobin! miniseries though

----------


## KrustyKid

> Mar'i Grayson. 
> 
> Nightstar_(DC_Comics_character).jpg
> 
> I was fine with Mar'i/Damian before Damian was a properly fleshed out character with a deep emotional connection to Dick. Now it would be like porking his niece/sister, depending on how you view his relationship with Dick. 
> 
> I would give my eye teeth for terrifying Damibats! and bombastic tank Mar'iRobin! miniseries though


That I could get behind

----------


## Armor of God

> Not necessarily. That shot only showed about half the audience.
> 
> You can see from this image that the seating is divided into at least two parts:


It was massively sensationalized by Bleeding Cool. For one they exaggerated that 80% figure, there aren't exactly that many people to begin with and they raised hands for a split second. No way anyone could have made up any number and based on the video only 9 people from one side voted, so lets make it 9 more from the other side. BC could have simply said 20 people voted for Slade and 4-5 for Bruce. 80% has a different connotation entirely especially in the manner Bleeding Cool reported. Besides someone actually did create a poll involving DC fans and there 80 people voted for Batman while 5 for Slade. Secondly Bleeding Cool also made up that thing about fans reaching out to DC and having the power to dictate the story, they literally used it as the title of the article. Based on the video I got no impression whatsoever that DC is operating under some fan wish.

----------


## Armor of God

I would add further that Bleeding Cool  has a hard on for Priest. They seem to be under the impression that Priest wants to change Damian's parentage as part of his story and therefore requires "fan support" to get the corporate overlords to make such a change. That entire article is contructed to get fans to support Priests "right to tell" his story and influence DC using the categorically misleading "80%" BS.
Truth is that Priest just wants to write a Batman vs Deathstroke story similar to King's I am Bane that explores their similarities and differences.
I'm a fan of the man and do want to see him helm a Batman book but when Bleeding Cool develops a crush on a creator (see Alan Moore) then they are more than willing to lie and mislead to said creators benefit. Johnston cant even write a Doomsday Clock article without calling it "unauthorized" atleast 10 times. As if they need Moore's or BC's authorization to publish something they own.

----------


## Caivu

Guys. The 80% thing is _not the important part._ It's Priest saying he doesn't know what the outcome is.

----------


## Armor of God

> Guys. The 80% thing is _not the important part._ It's Priest saying he doesn't know what the outcome is.


Just sales talk, be also said its not in continuity so that fans wouldn't have to worry about previous stories in order to jump on board. Yet in the actual published comic we were given a note explicitly clarifying its continuity and Damian's parentage was clarified.

----------


## dietrich

> Guys. The 80% thing is _not the important part._ It's Priest saying he doesn't know what the outcome is.


He's not being straight. the comic already clears up the paternity and he also said this isn't in continuity when the comics states that the events occur before rebirth Deathstroke.

If this is a promo push then it's late. I'm just confused. I understand sites like BC using clickbait to drive views but Priest I don't get. He delivered a great 1st issue but this is over shadowing that

----------


## Armor of God

Yup these are just statements to get people reading. The timing of the promotion has just led to confusion.

----------


## dietrich

> Yup these are just statements to get people reading. The timing of the promotion has just led to confusion.


I hope DC tone it down now because this story should be more about Batman and Deathstroke matching wits than paternity tests. At least that's what the 1st issue set up

----------


## Armor of God

> I hope DC tone it down now because this story should be more about Batman and Deathstroke matching wits than paternity tests. At least that's what the 1st issue set up


The solicits for the next 2 issues dont even hint at any paternity. Priest himself said that the rest of this arc is them butting heads.

Furthermore he said that the conflict would be resolved without violence and even on the controversial C2E2 he said that the loser ends up with Damian LOL. Put two and two together and its clear where its head.

Besides its set before current books, certainly before Lazarus Contract/ Defiance which tied  in to other books. This is just a sales drama.

----------


## Doyle

I didn't remeber this scene happends in Son of batman. Batman vs Robin, Batman bad blood, TT vs JL or TT judas contract. 

Also, titus had grown since TT judas contract. Which movie is it? please tell me.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I didn't remeber this scene happends in Son of batman. Batman vs Robin, Batman bad blood, TT vs JL or TT judas contract. 
> 
> Also, titus had grown since TT judas contract. Which movie is it? please tell me.


It happened in the new movie the Death of Superman.

----------


## adrikito

> I didn't remeber this scene happends in Son of batman. Batman vs Robin, Batman bad blood, TT vs JL or TT judas contract. 
> 
> Also, titus had grown since TT judas contract. Which movie is it? please tell me.


This image appeared in Death of Superman trailer.

----------


## dietrich

> [x]@e_noeno


That's some impressive side eye right there lol

----------


## dietrich

> It happened in the new movie the Death of Superman.


Ooh nice. When is it out?

----------


## dietrich

> The solicits for the next 2 issues dont even hint at any paternity. Priest himself said that the rest of this arc is them butting heads.
> 
> Furthermore he said that the conflict would be resolved without violence and even on the controversial C2E2 he said that the loser ends up with Damian LOL. Put two and two together and its clear where its head.
> 
> Besides its set before current books, certainly before Lazarus Contract/ Defiance which tied  in to other books. This is just a sales drama.


Well it's working. The issue is reselling at £10 -15

----------


## Byrant

> Well it's working. The issue is reselling at £10 -15


I'm confused, first alfred said that is positive. Then priest ask fans to vote...................... I don't understand nothing.

----------


## TheCape

> Ooh nice. When is it out?


I think that it doesn't have a date release yet, but it would probably come out around september.

----------


## Byrant

> I didn't remeber this scene happends in Son of batman. Batman vs Robin, Batman bad blood, TT vs JL or TT judas contract. 
> 
> Also, titus had grown since TT judas contract. Which movie is it? please tell me.

----------


## AlvinDraper

> I would add further that Bleeding Cool  has a hard on for Priest. They seem to be under the impression that Priest wants to change Damian's parentage as part of his story and therefore requires "fan support" to get the corporate overlords to make such a change. That entire article is contructed to get fans to support Priests "right to tell" his story and influence DC using the categorically misleading "80%" BS.
> Truth is that Priest just wants to write a Batman vs Deathstroke story similar to King's I am Bane that explores their similarities and differences.
> I'm a fan of the man and do want to see him helm a Batman book but when Bleeding Cool develops a crush on a creator (see Alan Moore) then they are more than willing to lie and mislead to said creators benefit. Johnston cant even write a Doomsday Clock article without calling it "unauthorized" atleast 10 times. As if they need Moore's or BC's authorization to publish something they own.


ooohhh so that's why I see a *lot* of people complain about BC

----------


## Byrant

> He's not being straight. the comic already clears up the paternity and he also said this isn't in continuity when the comics states that the events occur before rebirth Deathstroke.
> 
> If this is a promo push then it's late. I'm just confused. I understand sites like BC using clickbait to drive views but Priest I don't get. He delivered a great 1st issue but this is over shadowing that




https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/04...-damian-daddy/

Me right now.

----------


## Armor of God

> I'm confused, first alfred said that is positive. Then priest ask fans to vote...................... I don't understand nothing.


He was having fun with the attendees at the con, he jested about pulling the Jason Todd death stunt in earlier interviews. It was Bleeding Cool who spun it as something fans having the power to decide and encouraged them to do it too by contacting DC. Priest simply said that ultimately DC decides who Damian's father is, so Bleeding Cool just used this to put their own ridiculous spin.

----------


## Armor of God

> Well it's working. The issue is reselling at £10 -15


If its selling because of the Mattina variant then fine I guess but if its demand increased among speculators because they think its a landmark issue where Robin's father changed from Batman to Deathstroke then boy are they in for a rude shock, talk about burning cash.

----------


## Armor of God

> ooohhh so that's why I see a *lot* of people complain about BC


See all their Roman Reigns articles

*He may have had a terrible match last night at WrestleMania which was crapped all over by the entire Superdome, but that hasn’t stopped WWE from signing Brock Lesnar to a new deal.*

Lol, the heck is this journalism? I dont even like Reigns or Lesnar but BC pretends as if they can manage the wrestling business better than Vince Mcmahon. They were writing stupid Roman articles for months leading to Mania saying how he'd beat Lesnar and how its all predictable and boring. Even a few hours before the match they wrote an article celebrating Reigns victory to mock WWE for its predictability. When the actual match happened, Roman lost and Lesnar won LOL.

----------


## Rich Johnston

> ooohhh so that's why I see a *lot* of people complain about BC


Well it's not true.

----------


## CPSparkles

https://zatotubu.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

Kids can be stubborn by Francis Manapul [Damian and Dr Fate]

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bg4RLFHh7DQ/

----------


## CPSparkles

This gives me so much Joy

----------


## Byrant

> https://zatotubu.tumblr.com


This guy has art in pivix too. Just don't turn off age restriction.

----------


## adrikito

> https://zatotubu.tumblr.com


One fanart of the new Damian pet. 

Zatotubu is the creator? I am not surprised for this.




> This gives me so much Joy


You put this image 2 times.. Until next time, Maya..

----------


## AlvinDraper

https://twitter.com/patrick_gleason/...03779019689984

"Can we expect another Damian series sometime this year? *fingers crossed* Do you feel like youve exhausted any story ideas you have for him?"
"In my head I have his whole life planned out."

C'mon DC! Just give Gleason a book

----------


## Doyle

> 


Thanks. I can't wait to see that movie

----------


## adrikito

> https://twitter.com/patrick_gleason/...03779019689984
> 
> "Can we expect another Damian series sometime this year? *fingers crossed* Do you feel like you’ve exhausted any story ideas you have for him?"
> "In my head I have his whole life planned out."
> 
> C'mon DC! Just give Gleason a book


I trust in him for this.

----------


## AlvinDraper

> I trust in him for this.


then we're both, Gleason is one of the bests for Damian

----------


## adrikito

Damnit.... I am not lucky.. He wants RSOB but... He should work with Bendis..  :Mad:   :Mad: 

https://twitter.com/patrick_gleason/...94029922127872

----------


## Byrant

> Thanks. I can't wait to see that movie


Was a pleasure. :Smile:  I hope one day they start to do films featuring Jon too.

----------


## TheCape

> https://twitter.com/patrick_gleason/...03779019689984
> 
> "Can we expect another Damian series sometime this year? *fingers crossed* Do you feel like you’ve exhausted any story ideas you have for him?"
> "In my head I have his whole life planned out."
> 
> C'mon DC! Just give Gleason a book


Dammit Gleason, stop with the tease and just give us his entire life story already  :Big Grin:

----------


## Doyle

I found this in tumblr.



By  picmurasaki

it seems that a lot of people in tumblr omited this page:

----------


## Byrant

> I found this in tumblr.
> 
> 
> 
> By  picmurasaki
> 
> it seems that a lot of people in tumblr omited this page:


Maybe they think that Batman can't trust in his own DNA test made by himself.

----------


## pansy

> https://zatotubu.tumblr.com


Now he can meet friend with Chihiro.

----------


## Byrant

By ottertheauthor

----------


## AlvinDraper

> By ottertheauthor


this broke my heart when I saw on tumblr...otter is definitely one of my favorites artists out there, and also...this short comic of his made me realize that I LOVE Bruce and Damian's relationship, DC could say that Damian isn't his son, but...it's the same thing with the Maximoff twins on Marvel...They ARE Magneto's kid

----------


## dietrich

> By ottertheauthor


Goddammit this is beautiful.

The truly awful thing about this is that this beats anything we've seen in all the Batbooks since Rebirth [outside of the Thomas Scene in the button]

----------


## Armor of God

> this broke my heart when I saw on tumblr...otter is definitely one of my favorites artists out there, and also...this short comic of his made me realize that I LOVE Bruce and Damian's relationship, DC could say that Damian isn't his son, but...it's the same thing with the Maximoff twins on Marvel...They ARE Magneto's kid


Gleason says he doesn't plan on touching the Slade thing, I think that's going to be general sentiment expressed by every Batman and Damian writer and likely Deathstroke writer in the future.
And DC isn't Marvel, the Maximoff thing was just Marvel being douches about Fox owning Magneto. In the end all will be well imo.

----------


## Byrant

> this broke my heart when I saw on tumblr...otter is definitely one of my favorites artists out there, and also...this short comic of his made me realize that I LOVE Bruce and Damian's relationship, DC could say that Damian isn't his son, but...it's the same thing with the Maximoff twins on Marvel...They ARE Magneto's kid


But Alfred said that Bruce test was positive.

----------


## dietrich

Came across this online and it made me laugh
Someone done a recap of Deathstroke v Batman the 1st issue

*The event so far
>Batman: my son might not be my son because of these easy to fake documents he mith be Slade's son
>Alfred: he is your son, you did a DNA test yourself
>Batman: I know, but what if he is Slade's son?

>Batman: Deathstroke my son might be your son
>Deathstroke: no he's not
>Batman: I know he's not, but what if he is!? I'm not going to stop bothering you now*

----------


## Byrant

> Came across this online and it made me laugh
> Someone done a recap of Deathstroke v Batman the 1st issue
> 
> *The event so far
> >Batman: my son might not be my son because of these easy to fake documents he mith be Slade's son
> >Alfred: he is your son, you did a DNA test yourself
> >Batman: I know, but what if he is Slade's son?
> 
> >Batman: Deathstroke my son might be your son
> ...


Better and cheaper than weed he he he.

----------


## Doyle

> Came across this online and it made me laugh
> Someone done a recap of Deathstroke v Batman the 1st issue
> 
> *The event so far
> >Batman: my son might not be my son because of these easy to fake documents he mith be Slade's son
> >Alfred: he is your son, you did a DNA test yourself
> >Batman: I know, but what if he is Slade's son?
> 
> >Batman: Deathstroke my son might be your son
> ...


Someone should start a poll here about who's Damian dad. Just for fun.

----------


## Pohzee

> Came across this online and it made me laugh
> Someone done a recap of Deathstroke v Batman the 1st issue
> 
> *The event so far
> >Batman: my son might not be my son because of these easy to fake documents he mith be Slade's son
> >Alfred: he is your son, you did a DNA test yourself
> >Batman: I know, but what if he is Slade's son?
> 
> >Batman: Deathstroke my son might be your son
> ...


Bruce tryna pawn Damian off so he can hang with the cool older kids like Duke.

----------


## adrikito

> Bruce tryna pawn Damian off so he can hang with the cool older kids like Duke.


Despite I will make Slade Damian father ONLY for not see him again in SS, I prefer even continue with Superboy(despite the future problems that I know) than see Damian with him in the same comic....

----------


## Byrant

> Despite I will make Slade Damian father ONLY for not see him again in SS, I prefer even continue with Superboy(despite the future problems that I know) than see Damian with him in the same comic....


Don't be cruel. I mean not for cancel ss. Just for make Slade his g̶r̶a̶n̶d̶father c̶a̶u̶s̶e̶ ̶h̶e̶ ̶i̶s̶ ̶a̶n̶ ̶o̶l̶d̶ ̶m̶a̶n̶.

----------


## adrikito

> Don't be cruel. I mean not for cancel ss. Just for make Slade his father c̶a̶u̶s̶e̶ ̶h̶e̶ ̶i̶s̶ ̶a̶n̶ ̶o̶l̶d̶ ̶m̶a̶n̶.


*Sorry, I do not regret what I think... I prefer Superboy in 5 COMICS(without Robin) and Damian only in 1 COMIC than continue using him in SS humiliating him and then.. The worst of those who want both as a couple(I WAS MORE HAPPY WITH DAMIAN HATERS).*.. Make this and I give up comics.. They will show me that even the best characters can be ruined..

Despite that, I say that I prefer Superboy in the same comic than Damian than D..ke with him.. 

Gleason supports Slad..  sorry, Bruce as Damian father..

----------


## Byrant

> Sorry, I do not regret what I think... I prefer Superboy in 5 COMICS(without Robin) and Damian only in 1 COMIC than continue using him in SS humiliating him and then.. The worst of those who want both as a couple(I WAS MORE HAPPY WITH DAMIAN HATERS)... Make this and I give up comics.. They will show me that even the best characters can be ruined..
> 
> Despite that, I say that I prefer Superboy in the same comic than Damian than D..ke with him.. 
> 
> Gleason supports Bruce as Damian father.


Slade looks more like Dick Grayson in that issue.

You're right, best characters can be ruined e̶j̶e̶m̶ ̶k̶i̶n̶g̶'̶s̶ ̶b̶a̶t̶m̶a̶n̶.

----------


## adrikito

In *LOIS CLARK APPRECIATION*, You can see the link to the preview of your favorite comic, SS..




> Slade looks more like Dick Grayson in that issue.
> 
> You're right, best characters can be ruined e̶j̶e̶m̶ ̶k̶i̶n̶g̶'̶s̶ ̶b̶a̶t̶m̶a̶n̶.


I am less Bruce fan than ever.... And I think that this started with Rebirth... King should be the reason..

----------


## The Dying Detective

> *Sorry, I do not regret what I think... I prefer Superboy in 5 COMICS(without Robin) and Damian only in 1 COMIC than continue using him in SS humiliating him and then.. The worst of those who want both as a couple(I WAS MORE HAPPY WITH DAMIAN HATERS).*.. Make this and I give up comics.. They will show me that even the best characters can be ruined..
> 
> Despite that, I say that I prefer Superboy in the same comic than Damian than D..ke with him.. 
> 
> Gleason supports Slad..  sorry, Bruce as Damian father..


Just because of that? I know those people trying to pair Jon and Damian are crazy but if not Jon they would have gone with Colin so lagi worse lah.

----------


## Byrant

> I am less Bruce fan than ever.... And I think that this started with Rebirth... King should be the reason..


I hate king's Batman too, but i thought that it started with TT when Bruce didn't be in Damian's 13 birthday.

----------


## adrikito

> Just because of that? I know those people trying to pair Jon and Damian are crazy but if not Jon they would have gone with Colin so lagi worse lah.


My first dissapoint with that comic was make Damian old, Damian worst humiliation until now, sure(and the kid laughing).. *Damian needs more than a Rabbit's foot to be lucky with him in the same comic*. Then, I saw all that people thinking.. WHY REPLACE RSOB FOR THIS?

However, with SuperD..ke in the same comic, I am sure that Damian will be a loser who should learn from him, sure.  :Mad: 


I know that case... Collin is like one cute kid... But Colin is not here.. More strange found these images.. Superboy is Colin replace for some of that people.. He make that people return from the shadows..

----------


## Byrant

> My first dissapoint with that comic was make Damian old, Damian worst humiliation until now


He looked like Banglar from Ninja Warriors.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> My first dissapoint with that comic was make Damian old, Damian worst humiliation until now, sure(and the kid laughing).. *Damian needs more than a Rabbit's foot to be lucky with him in the same comic*. Then, I saw all that people thinking.. WHY REPLACE RSOB FOR THIS?
> 
> However, with SuperD..ke in the same comic, I am sure that Damian will be a loser who should learn from him, sure. 
> 
> 
> I know that case... Collin is like one cute kid... But Colin is not here.. More strange found these images.. Superboy is Colin replace for some of that people.. He make that people return from the shadows..


You're angry because of how many bad things were thrown at Damian during the Teen Titans arc? Why so serious it's okay that Damian gets taken down a peg every now and then. ANd the leatest arc showed Superboy learning from Damian actually so it balances out a little.

----------


## adrikito

*Byrant*, I saw in your signature that you want one DC vs Marvel videogame... any reason for it?

I will choose every DC character in the game that I know and the few marvel characters that I know(like Spiderman) for defeat deadpool, I hate him and his inmortality... I am tired of see him everywhere(Harley is the perfect DC clon)..

I remember one DEATH BATTLE battle with Joker and Harley vs Deadpool and his female partner.. Joker almost win but deadpool and his partner were the winners thanks to deadpool inmortality...  :Mad:

----------


## Byrant

> *Byrant*, I saw in your signature that you want one DC vs Marvel videogame... any reason for it?
> 
> I will choose any DC character for Beat deadpool, I hate him... I am tired of see him everywhere(Harley is the perfect DC clon)..


Because i'm fan of both franchises and like to see Damian and other DC's characters in battle with many of Marvel's.(Damian vs Baby groot could be funny or x-23, but Logan film's version)

I hate deadpool personality, personatly i prefer Deadpool from x-men origins wolverine, he seems more badass.

----------


## adrikito

> I hate deadpool personality.


I hate his personality too... The ex-Hal Jordan actor that now is deadpool has disappointed me more than once...  

That character made me understand Batman haters.. *for example:* 

Damnit... 5 BATMAN SERIES and only 2 Superman series? Enough reasons for hate him.. IS EVERYWHERE.. Even as Batman fan, I hate things like that..

However, Damian was more lucky in* Shadow* and *Ninja Turtless* than in the other 2 canon series.. In this case, both extra series were a good presents..





> You're angry because of how many bad things were thrown at Damian during the Teen Titans arc? Why so serious it's okay that Damian gets taken down a peg every now and then. ANd the leatest arc showed Superboy learning from Damian actually so it balances out a little.


*
I prefer something less cruel.. And make Damian one old sick dwarf was TOO CRUEL.*  :Mad:  No more ideas for only use Superboy in the SS TT saga? Like kidnap Damian for example?

----------


## Byrant

> I hate his personality too... The ex-Hal Jordan actor that now is deadpool has disappointed me more than once...


Never watch the Deadpool first new movie. It has a scene that is worse that all Damijon and DamiDick pics together. I lost the respect for deadpool for that scene. It calls "Woman's day scene".

----------


## adrikito

> Never watch the Deadpool first new movie. It has a scene that is worse that all Damijon and DamiDick pics together. I lost the respect for deadpool for that scene. It calls "Woman's day scene".


You are scaring me..

Fortunatelly, deadpool can´t tempt me... I saw my cousing playing one videogame with him.. And he was the only who played.

----------


## Byrant

> You are scaring me..
> 
> Fortunatelly, deadpool can´t tempt me... I saw my cousing playing one videogame with him.. And he was the only who played.


Simply don't watch that movie. You don't like to see that. Believe me.

Even i feel insulted with his real name Wade Wilson a terrible copy of one of you favorite characters. People use to compare Deadpool with Deathstroke too.

----------


## Byrant

By Johnrap016

Source https://johnrap016.deviantart.com/ar...-X23-671289972

----------


## The Dying Detective

> *I prefer something less cruel.. And make Damian one old sick dwarf was TOO CRUEL.*  No more ideas for only use Superboy in the SS TT saga? Like kidnap Damian for example?


What would be less cruel?

----------


## Doyle

Super sons 15 preview

http://comicbook.com/dc/amp/2018/04/...super-sons-15/

----------


## Yonekunih

I already like these panels lol

Capture.jpg

----------


## adrikito

> Simply don't watch that movie. You don't like to see that. Believe me.
> 
> Even i feel insulted with his real name Wade Wilson a terrible copy of one of you favorite characters. People use to compare Deadpool with Deathstroke too.


I HATE THAT TOO... Our CAPTAIN MARVEL is now called SHAZAM now,* Change Deadpool name too idiots.*.  :Mad:   :Mad:  Is an insult for Slade..




> What would be less cruel?


I said that:



> kidnap Damian for example?

----------


## Pohzee

I think I'm losing brain cells reading this

----------


## Armor of God

I dont understand whats happening here either.

----------


## Byrant

> I think I'm losing brain cells reading this


Deathstroke 30?

----------


## AlvinDraper

> Just because of that? I know those people trying to pair Jon and Damian are crazy but if not Jon they would have gone with Colin so lagi worse lah.


Yeah, I really don't see the problem...at least damian and jon have some development that could grow into something more, while with Colin...not that much

----------


## Armor of God

Does anyone have a video of Morrison announcing the sequel to Arkham Asylum?

----------


## Armor of God

An article promoting Deathstroke vs Batman for what it is

http://https://www.avclub.com/its-a-...s-d-1825164973

See not hard.

----------


## AlvinDraper

> Does anyone have a video of Morrison announcing the sequel to Arkham Asylum?


it was on SDCC17 DC Publisher panel right? with Didio and Lee

----------


## Fergus

> Kids can be stubborn by Francis Manapul [Damian and Dr Fate]
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bg4RLFHh7DQ/


I can't wait to find out what they are discussing here.

Actually looking forward to No Justice. This will be a chance to see more of Damian with the Veterans that don't often cross paths with the younger/Gotham heroes like Fate here. I know they had interactions in GR and Metal but was 't expecting that in this title since hey are not on the same team.

----------


## Fergus

> By ottertheauthor


This is very good. i like this guys work.

----------


## Fergus

> Well it's working. The issue is reselling at £10 -15


Anyone who falls for it deserves to pay that much for every comic they ever buy. How gullible can some be?

----------


## Fergus

> Came across this online and it made me laugh
> Someone done a recap of Deathstroke v Batman the 1st issue
> 
> *The event so far
> >Batman: my son might not be my son because of these easy to fake documents he mith be Slade's son
> >Alfred: he is your son, you did a DNA test yourself
> >Batman: I know, but what if he is Slade's son?
> 
> >Batman: Deathstroke my son might be your son
> ...


Excellent summary.

Bruce is a troll. He knows the score, Alfred knows the score, Slade knows the score yet he wants to and proceeds to f*** s*** up for Slade.
At this stage I'm tagging Alfred and Wintergreen for setting this up but the question is why and of course those two know each other

----------


## Fergus

> Super sons 15 preview
> 
> http://comicbook.com/dc/amp/2018/04/...super-sons-15/


The Super Dickery runs strong in this one.

----------


## dietrich

> Excellent summary.
> 
> Bruce is a troll. He knows the score, Alfred knows the score, Slade knows the score yet he wants to and proceeds to f*** s*** up for Slade.
> At this stage I'm tagging Alfred and Wintergreen for setting this up but the question is why and of course those two know each other


I legit would pay to see Bruce following Slade around Bothering and fucking shit just cos  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Yeah I got my eye on those two too. I enjoyed the talking football.

----------


## dietrich

> Bruce tryna pawn Damian off so he can hang with the cool older kids like Duke.


You know it. Robin's are so 90's Signal's are where it's at.

Bright side though Deathstroke has been trying to get his hands on a Robin for years now if he's really lucky with Priest's help he might just fool folks into thinking he's finally got one.

#Deathstrokeisretro

----------


## Aahz

> Super sons 15 preview
> 
> http://comicbook.com/dc/amp/2018/04/...super-sons-15/


That scene reminds me a little on the old World fines covers.

----------


## adrikito

Teen Titans:




> TEEN TITANS #20
> written by ADAM GLASS
> art and cover by BERNARD CHANG
> variant cover by BABS TARR
> Batman has no idea what he’s doing. Superman? Not a clue. Wonder Woman? Whatever. Damian Wayne is Robin, and he’s done with the bleeding-heart approach favored by the heroes of the senior circuit. New plan of action: recruit a new Teen Titans. Kid Flash, Red Arrow and newbies Roundhouse, D’jinn and…wait, Lobo has a daughter? That’ll end well. And then build something in secret deep beneath the new Teen Titans HQ. Secret from his teammates, secret from even Batman. It’s a secret that will change the way you look at Robin forever!
> ON SALE 07.04.18


A SECRET... I hope that I am wrong and is another thing... Or too predictable for me..

----------


## Katana500

> Teen Titans:
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t like this SECRET... I hope that I am wrong and is another thing...


The secret could really be anything at this point! I certainly am intrigued! Whats everyone thinking?

----------


## reni344

> The secret could really be anything at this point! I certainly am intrigued! Whats everyone thinking?


I'm calling it now I think he built a supervillain prison of some sort under Teen Titans HQ

----------


## JasonTodd428

> I'm calling it now I think he built a supervillain prison of some sort under Teen Titans HQ


You know somehow I could see that happening. He does seem the type though why it would need to be something he hides from Batman is the question.

----------


## adrikito

> I'm calling it now I think he built a supervillain prison of some sort under Teen Titans HQ


That is interesting...

----------


## Katana500

> Teen Titans:
> 
> 
> 
> A SECRET... I hope that I am wrong and is another thing... Or too predictable for me..


What do you not want it to be Adrikito?  :Smile:

----------


## adrikito

> What do you not want it to be Adrikito?


No matter.... He likes the control, the supervillains prison should be this secret..

----------


## dietrich

> The secret could really be anything at this point! I certainly am intrigued! Whats everyone thinking?


An Extremely extreme branch of Peta?

Love the Super villain prison idea though

----------


## AlvinDraper

another secret? gosh...guess my hype for this title will never appear

----------


## sirmarkus

I just read my first title with Damian in it, and I know he's a darker character with his history and all, but I really like the balance between him and Jon Kent in Super Sons.  It doesn't seem like a very dark book, and I from what I've read of the character, it feels like this series humanizes him a bit.  Anyway, I thought #14 was pretty damn good(https://sirmarkussite.wordpress.com/...e-parent-trap/), especially the interaction on the last page.

----------


## CPSparkles

> An Extremely extreme branch of Peta?
> 
> Love the Super villain prison idea though


What like the Animals wearing rappers ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Teen Titans:
> 
> 
> 
> A SECRET... I hope that I am wrong and is another thing... Or too predictable for me..


Gosh enough with the secrets just give us teens solving crimes and working as a team. how is that so difficult?

----------


## CPSparkles

Superkiddos part 2 by Sonia liao

SUPERKIDDOS, Part 2! So pumped to see people excited about this project. Jon doesn’t appear in this part but he will in the next. Poor Dami gets himself kidnapped (as Damian Wayne, son of rich Bruce Wayne?)

The five meep meeps are Meepo (red), Meepina (green), Mee-Mee (yellow), Meepsa (blue) and Meepalleen (purple). Colin got Mee-Mee because its personality reminded him most of Damian (but don’t tell him that!)



Part 1 and more here http://sonialiao.tumblr.com/

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## adrikito

> Gosh enough with the secrets just give us teens solving crimes and working as a team. how is that so difficult?


Forget my comment... The people thinks that Damian created one Prison for Supervillains.. My idea was nothing compared with this.

----------


## CPSparkles

SUPERKIDDOS, Part 3! For those wondering, the entire comic should be 5 parts long (total of 25 pages I ended up adding 2 more pages to the last part of the comic for pacing purposes). All three of our boys show up in this part, as well as the main baddy Toyman???

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> Forget my comment... The people thinks that Damian created one Prison for Supervillains.. My idea was nothing compared with this.


I don't know what's going on with DC. It's like they are trying very hard to sabotage themselves. Even Dick new team looks like a dumpster fire. Tim is missing, Wally I hope gets something after Flash war but sad to not see him with Dick.
Tec is rubbish and only succeeded in ruining Steph and Tim. King's book is all filler and rehashed stories.

I'm starting to envy Red Hood fans who have consistency in their title.

On the bright side Marvel is finally getting their shit together

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian by Macho-dayo

----------


## CPSparkles

“Let me tell you a story…" by picmurasaki

Based on Nightwing #42’s story. Damian tells his beloved pets! about Dick kicking ass and rescuing me

----------


## adrikito

> I don't know what's going on with DC. It's like they are trying very hard to sabotage themselves. Even Dick new team looks like a dumpster fire. Tim is missing, Wally I hope gets something after Flash war but sad to not see him with Dick.
> Tec is rubbish and only succeeded in ruining Steph and Tim. King's book is all filler and rehashed stories.
> 
> I'm starting to envy Red Hood fans who have consistency in their title.
> 
> On the bright side Marvel is finally getting their shit together


Steph..  :Frown: 

Maybe you should not envy us... They are keeping secrets to each other... Maybe all this is the start of the ending of this book..  :Frown:  For the rest, the people CAN´T COMPARE this run with the 2 previous runs of Red Hood.. IS MUCH BETTER..

Anyway... If all is trash, the fans will buy less and they will see that they should change of direction...




> “Let me tell you a story…" by picmurasaki
> 
> Based on Nightwing #42’s story. Damian tells his beloved pets! about Dick kicking ass and rescuing me


HAHAHAHA.. HOW CUTE.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Steph.. 
> 
> Maybe you should not envy us... They are keeping secrets to each other... Maybe all this is the start of the ending of this book.. 
> 
> Anyway... If all is trash, the fans will buy less and they will see that they should change of direction...


The big wigs only seem interested in their new lines ie Zoom, Black Label and Ink stuff. Oh well Tynion is leaving over to NO Justice right on Synder's coat tails. So that's a pro and YJ is back soon so hopefully that's where Tim'll resurface

----------


## CPSparkles

SUPERKIDDOS, Part 4! Toyman is alive, Damian is rescued, and the BATS HAVE FOUND OUT! One more part to go before this little team-up story is wrapped up.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## adrikito

> The big wigs only seem interested in their new lines ie Zoom, Black Label and Ink stuff. Oh well Tynion is leaving over to NO Justice right on Synder's coat tails. So that's a pro and YJ is back soon so hopefully that's where Tim'll resurface


I heard that nothing of INK  until 2019... However, I'm not interested in that like others.

----------


## midnightbunny

Reverse Age
This a fun AU to imagine. Damian would probably be a very strict elder brother.

Reverse robins.jpg

source: http://kazumscale.tumblr.com/post/87...29/age-reverse

----------


## CPSparkles

> Reverse Age
> This a fun AU to imagine. Damian would probably be a very strict elder brother.
> 
> Reverse robins.jpg
> 
> source: http://kazumscale.tumblr.com/post/87...29/age-reverse


Awww I think you're right. I can see him being super strict and protective.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## adrikito

If you want to know about Robinzarro creation:

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/th...GSS-05-10aaa0b

----------


## Byrant

For zatotubu fans.

https://www.pixiv.net/member.php?id=7857406

If you have an account here don't turn off the safe mode.

----------


## AlvinDraper

someone remind me, but hm, did Damian use some kinda of weapon like Tim and Steph's bo staff or Dick's escrima sticks??

----------


## Jackalope89

> someone remind me, but hm, did Damian use some kinda of weapon like Tim and Steph's bo staff or Dick's escrima sticks??


Katana, I believe. 

The Japanese sword, not the hero that is often associated with the Suicide Squad or Outsiders.

----------


## AlvinDraper

by fire_fly215 on Twitter

----------


## AlvinDraper

> Katana, I believe. 
> 
> The Japanese sword, not the hero that is often associated with the Suicide Squad or Outsiders.


ooh yeah yeah

----------


## RedBird

> 


Honestly with the way this artist is going, I wouldn't be surprised if they were discovered soon and snapped up for a title in one of DCs more YA books. DC ZOOM, right?
Seriously, their work is consistently fantastic.

----------


## adrikito

> If you have an account here don't turn off the safe mode.


You are right with the safe mode, this place can be horrible..  :Mad:

----------


## Rac7d*

> someone remind me, but hm, did Damian use some kinda of weapon like Tim and Steph's bo staff or Dick's escrima sticks??


its his weapon of choice but he doesnt carry it around that aften we tend to seem him with two birdrangs


i wish they could jst do this

----------


## adrikito

Maybe his secret weapon is THIS:

Screen Shot 072.jpg

The Supreme batarang(or something like that) that appeared in one of the few chapters that I saw of TT Go.

----------


## dietrich

> someone remind me, but hm, did Damian use some kinda of weapon like Tim and Steph's bo staff or Dick's escrima sticks??


He seems has been shown to use everything from Batarangs, Wolverine Claws, Staff, Bow and Arrow, even  Machine Guns but he's a Ninja so mostly he is the weapon.

The Katana is usually associated with him but that's really from his pre Robin days

----------


## dietrich

> Honestly with the way this artist is going, I wouldn't be surprised if they were discovered soon and snapped up for a title in one of DCs more YA books. DC ZOOM, right?
> Seriously, their work is consistently fantastic.


Her work is ridiculously good isn't it?

Some fans are super talented.

----------


## dietrich

> If you want to know about Robinzarro creation:
> 
> https://www.gamespot.com/articles/th...GSS-05-10aaa0b


*"He's gotta be so affectionate and loving and over-the-top, like Shakespeare in the Park kind of flamboyant,' and I don't know why I just drew a moustache on him. I think in my mind it's like a blend of Clark Gable and Gone With the Wind meets Gomez Adams meets, I don't know, Pepe le Pew. So that's really where that kind of came from in my brain."
*
Gleason is amzing. _a blend of Clark Gable and Gone With the Wind meets Gomez Adams meets, I don't know, Pepe le Pew._ such a genius idea and something our lives totally needed.

----------


## TheCape

I enjoyed that Bizzarro world more than i was expecting, Robinzarro was a nice surprise in the whole (i certanly could the inspiration from Pepe le Pew  :Big Grin: ).

----------


## dietrich

> by fire_fly215 on Twitter


Beautiful.

I know some were pissed but I liked Jurgen's take on Adult Damian a lot.The art and the way he was written actually made me really want to see Damian as the new Demon's Head.

He was charismatic, badass, OTT and monologued like a Bond villain. Magnificent

Art like this make me want this even more. Watch out Grayson looks like Damian grows up to be the fairest of the all

----------


## dietrich

Robinzaro likes to serenade the ladies



He looks like a grownarse man here

----------


## Rajput

I had a question about Deathstroke 30. After that issue a lot of people is still saying that Bruce isn't Damian's biological dad. I don't understand why they are saying that because Alfred said that Bruce has is own test and was positive. Could you tell me why people is saying that or what i'm not understanding please?

----------


## adrikito

> I had a question about Deathstroke 30. After that issue a lot of people is still saying that Bruce isn't Damian's biological dad. I don't understand why they are saying that because Alfred said that Bruce has is own test and was positive. Could you tell me why people is saying that or what i'm not understanding please?


Big Part of that people are HATERS.. The rest, they will have his own reasons... 

I am with the rest.. I like Bruce as Damian father.. But Rebirth changed me.


BUT... Nothing will change, this is for make the people buy... After 12 years of existence, I can´t see one change like that possible.

----------


## Rajput

> Big Part of that people are HATERS.. The rest, they will have his own reasons... 
> 
> I am with the rest.. I like Bruce as Damian father.. But Rebirth changed me.
> 
> 
> BUT... Nothing will change, this is for make the people buy... After 12 years of existence, I can´t see one change like that possible.


I would like to know the arguments that reasons from people who aren't haters because it confused me for all last week.

Yeah.... i agree with you king's Batman is terrible.

I love the idea of Bruce being Damian's biological dad.

----------


## dietrich

> I had a question about Deathstroke 30. After that issue a lot of people is still saying that Bruce isn't Damian's biological dad. I don't understand why they are saying that because Alfred said that Bruce has is own test and was positive. Could you tell me why people is saying that or what i'm not understanding please?


It's a few thing's to be honest but the main thing is that a lot haven't read the issue and a video of the writer at comicon saying he did not know in what I believe to be a way of getting more people to go and buy it.

It worked because fans on eBay are buying that copy [Deathstroke #30] for about £10 thinking they will find out something different.

Of course there are also the trolls who like to push peoples buttons.

The comic answered the questions but I guess the panel at comicon don't read Deathstroke which is why they kept asking.

----------


## Rajput

> It's a few thing's to be honest but the main thing is that a lot haven't read the issue and a video of the writer at comicon saying he did not know in what I believe to be a way of getting more people to go and buy it.
> 
> It worked because fans on eBay are buying that copy [Deathstroke #30] for about £10 thinking they will find out something different.
> 
> Of course there are also the trolls who like to push peoples buttons.
> 
> The comic answered the questions but I guess the panel at comicon don't read Deathstroke which is why they kept asking.


I'm able to hear that things, but with good arguments. I mean, i was confused the last week for all thoose people.

----------


## adrikito

nightwing 43 preview is here.. I like this cover:

Nightwing43_damian wayne robin.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> I'm able to hear that things, but with good arguments. I mean, i was confused the last week for all thoose people.


It's seems to be late promotion. this should have been done before the issue came out before the writer told us that both Deathstroke and Batman have already done tests, that this DNA tests are someone trying to get Deathstroke and Batman to collide.

Now fans are upset and those who were lat getting issue 30 and who paid the high amount will feel cheated

----------


## dietrich

> nightwing 43 preview is here.. I like this cover:
> 
> Nightwing43_damian wayne robin.jpg


This is so sweet. Dick looks stressed out and worried.

Looking forward to Roy and Damian interacting again

----------


## adrikito

*3 HOURS MORE, for July 2018 DC Comics solicitations*..  I HOPE SEE A NEW IMAGE IN Teen Titans 20 COVER... However, I think that I will see the TT in the car again..

The last image of Nightwing 43 is amazing... Nightwing and Robin again together:

Nightwing and Robin.jpg

----------


## dietrich

Making Fashion

----------


## CPSparkles

Best of C2E2

The Dopest



GetBizzyChizzy

----------


## adrikito

> Best of C2E2
> 
> The Dopest
> 
> 
> 
> GetBizzyChizzy


One cosplay... I remember that yesterday I saw one SS cosplay in Gleason Twitter.. Gleason was with both in the photo.

----------


## CPSparkles

> One cosplay... I remember that yesterday I saw one SS cosplay in Gleason Twitter.. Gleason was with both in the photo.


I have to go check that out

----------


## adrikito

> I have to go check that out


You can see the image easily, is under Gleason avatar in photos and videos..

----------


## CPSparkles

> You can see the image easily, is under Gleason avatar in photos and videos..


Thank you.

----------


## Byrant

DEATHSTROKE #33
written by CHRISTOPHER PRIEST
art by CARLO PAGULAYAN and JASON PAZ
cover by ROBSON ROCHA and DANIEL HENRIQUES
variant cover by FRANCESCO MATTINA
Forced to team with Deathstroke, a man he loathes, Damian Wayne must discover the truth of his lineage. Is he really Bruce Wayne's son, or is Slade Wilson his true father? As Batman draws closer to finding them both, Deathstroke must complete a hit, while Robin shadows the killer for hire.

Source: https://www.newsarama.com/39527-dc-c...citations.html

I'm tired of this. Damian is the biological son of Slade. And just for that i'm not gonna be Damian fan anymore. DC finally done. They ruined all that i feel for the character. :Mad:

----------


## TheCape

> DEATHSTROKE #33
> written by CHRISTOPHER PRIEST
> art by CARLO PAGULAYAN and JASON PAZ
> cover by ROBSON ROCHA and DANIEL HENRIQUES
> variant cover by FRANCESCO MATTINA
> Forced to team with Deathstroke, a man he loathes, Damian Wayne must discover the truth of his lineage. Is he really Bruce Wayne's son, or is Slade Wilson his true father? As Batman draws closer to finding them both, Deathstroke must complete a hit, while Robin shadows the killer for hire.
> 
> I'm tired of this. Damian is the biological son of Slade. And just for that i'm not gonna be Damian fan anymore. DC finally done. They ruined all that i feel for the character.


Is a solicit to build anticipation dude, don't be overdramatic.

----------


## Byrant

> Is a solicit to build anticipation dude, don't be overdramatic.


First DC always make an enormous effort to ruin Bruce and Damian relation during rebirth. Now they are just writting a bad argumented and confusing story of Damian lineage that keep stressing Damian fans who want a good father-son relation. :Mad:

----------


## TheCape

> First DC always make an enormous effort to ruin Bruce and Damian relation during rebirth. Now they are just writting a bad argumented and confusing story of Damian lineage that keep stressing Damian fans who want a good father-son relation.


Is a story about a conflict beetween Bruce and Slade that involve a threat that is probably targetting their families, they didn't ruin their relationship, we knlw that the 2 are in good terms, the batbooks are just focussing in other things right now, althougth we might need to wait for King to end his run before we have a B&R book again.

----------


## Byrant

> Is a story about a conflict beetween Bruce and Slade that involve a threat that is probably targetting their families, they didn't ruin their relationship, we knlw that the 2 are in good terms, the batbooks are just focussing in other things right now, althougth we might need to wait for King to end his run before we have a B&R book again.


Well, i hope so, but with Bruce and Damian. If it is with Damian and Dick i´m not interested, i will pass. I want a father and son Batman and Robin comic. DamiDick fans have their nightwing comic.

Deberas eres de Venezuela?

----------


## Jackalope89

> Is a story about a conflict beetween Bruce and Slade that involve a threat that is probably targetting their families, they didn't ruin their relationship, we knlw that the 2 are in good terms, the batbooks are just focussing in other things right now, althougth we might need to wait for King to end his run before we have a B&R book again.


And they could have easily done the "threat" _without_ the whole "is Damian the son of Slade!?" crap. That's the part that is throwing people, myself included, off.

----------


## TheCape

> And they could have easily done the "threat" _without_ the whole "is Damian the son of Slade!?" crap. That's the part that is throwing people, myself included, off.


Priest is just screwing with us, trust me DC isn't go to throw away Damian's gimmick in an arc from Deathstroke, he is probably just trying to get attention to his story, a dirty method, but not something that i hasn't been before, we really had nothing to worry about.

----------


## Doyle

> DEATHSTROKE #33
> written by CHRISTOPHER PRIEST
> art by CARLO PAGULAYAN and JASON PAZ
> cover by ROBSON ROCHA and DANIEL HENRIQUES
> variant cover by FRANCESCO MATTINA
> Forced to team with Deathstroke, a man he loathes, Damian Wayne must discover the truth of his lineage. Is he really Bruce Wayne's son, or is Slade Wilson his true father? As Batman draws closer to finding them both, Deathstroke must complete a hit, while Robin shadows the killer for hire.
> 
> Source: https://www.newsarama.com/39527-dc-c...citations.html
> 
> I'm tired of this. Damian is the biological son of Slade. And just for that i'm not gonna be Damian fan anymore. DC finally done. They ruined all that i feel for the character.


I thought that all was clarified when Alfred said positive.

----------


## Armor of God

Deathstroke vs Batman is giving me Born to Kill and Renegade nostalgia.

----------


## Armor of God

> I thought that all was clarified when Alfred said positive.


It was indeed.

----------


## dietrich

> DEATHSTROKE #33
> written by CHRISTOPHER PRIEST
> art by CARLO PAGULAYAN and JASON PAZ
> cover by ROBSON ROCHA and DANIEL HENRIQUES
> variant cover by FRANCESCO MATTINA
> Forced to team with Deathstroke, a man he loathes, Damian Wayne must discover the truth of his lineage. Is he really Bruce Wayne's son, or is Slade Wilson his true father? As Batman draws closer to finding them both, Deathstroke must complete a hit, while Robin shadows the killer for hire.
> 
> Source: https://www.newsarama.com/39527-dc-c...citations.html
> 
> I'm tired of this. Damian is the biological son of Slade. And just for that i'm not gonna be Damian fan anymore. DC finally done. They ruined all that i feel for the character.


While that is a big part of the character but if the only thing you like about my boy is his bloodine then maybe you are not a Damian fan but rather a fan of the concept of Bruce and Talia having a kid.

I know you are just venting your anger and frustration at a sales promo. Do not give up something you enjoy just to spite a company that's pissed you off.

The fact is this story is set before Deathstroke Rebirth
They made a point of putting in a special not so readers take note
In Batman Bruce calls Damian his son
Same in Metal, Supersons Rebirth and tec Rebirth. Superman Rebirth, Green Arrow Rebirth, Nightwing Rebirth even Batman Beyond Rebirth. 

So unless this deathstroke v Batman story arc is set AFTER Batman breaks down at the hanging of his son, The Button crossover where Bruce tells Thomas about his grandson, Metal where the thought of Damian and the boys gives Bruce the power to fight on, Tec where Bruce is seen rushing to Damian when the boys are down and where Damian is pulling that blood son crap, Supersons #10 where Bruce tells us that Damian is just like him and Talia inner monologue makes it clear he is Bruce's as she compares him to his father.

Unless this story which is SET before Deathstroke Rebirth is set AFTER all these other comics and Story arcs then DC and all these stories already tell readers how thing's turned out. In all these DC has told you that Damian is Bruce's biological son. 

So unless there are two Damian Wayne's knocking about out there it seems to me Dc and several writer's have gone out of their way to leave clues so fans know what the score is going forward.

seems that the Jokes and Riddles still continue.

----------


## Armor of God

The arc is definitely set before Lazarus Contract/Defiance at the least.

----------


## dietrich

> First DC always make an enormous effort to ruin Bruce and Damian relation during rebirth. Now they are just writting a bad argumented and confusing story of Damian lineage that keep stressing Damian fans who want a good father-son relation.


Okay I'm more a Dick and Damian fan I have to call fucking BULLSHIT on this. If anything in Rebirth DC has gone of their way to show how much Bruce cares and worries for Damian even above his other children.

Batman isn't just in the Bat books. Aside from Missing his Birthday what else has Bruce done wrong? And what has he done right?

He seems very involved in Damian's life,he' s so proud of him he tells Thomas about him, see how proud he is when he talks to Clark about his son? 
He encourages him in his actives. Making his friends listen to his band who I'm sure sound awful, allowing him to run the most eclectic petting zoo imaginable in his precious cave, grooming him for the JL, building him yet another base, grounding him, trying to give him a taste of normal life, showing his love and showing care. 

Their relationship has grown and strengthened beyond what they had in B&R Damian demanded that he be allowed to follow the Dick's path. He asked for a pace he can be independent like Grayson so Bruce as an understanding father gave him that while still keeping a watchful eye out.

And when he can't he send's Green Arrow when he embarks on a suicide mission he entrust him to Clark. He is making sure that if he can't be there for Damian someone else will. Damian is 1st in his thoughts always.

Just because all these don't happen in the Batman book doesn't mean they didn't happen. Just because they have no interaction in the Batman title does not mean their relationship is ruined. Going by that title then Batman is alone except for Selina. That title is the anomaly in DC's roster so don't judge Bruce based on that book.
And even in the anomaly Bruce seems to overly favour Damian still.

If you want a father son relationship/bat family then look outside the Batman title.

----------


## dietrich

No Justice Wisdom

----------


## Yonekunih

> No Justice Wisdom


Cool pic. I'm actually looking toward to Barry and Damian in a team together.

----------


## adrikito

Teen Titans 20 cover was the first Glass TT initial image, what a shame..




> First DC always make an enormous effort to ruin Bruce and Damian relation during rebirth. Now they are just writting a bad argumented and confusing story of Damian lineage that keep stressing Damian fans who want a good father-son relation.


Maybe all this is for make him less popular... and give more and more to D..ke..  :Mad: 




> No Justice Wisdom


WOW... AMAZING..

----------


## midnightbunny

RCO014.jpg

RCO015.jpg

Robzarro strikes again!

----------


## Armor of God

Spoilers from Batman 45.

So we already know Dick is Batman, the issue broke from the basic story at multiple points to show you the fate of other Robin characters.

Tim, Jason and even Duke. Now there's no Damian but the issue breaks away to show you a sequence where Talia and Ra's are sparring in which they talk about her not finding her worthy mate and thus not having their one true heir.
So if Deathstroke was Damian's father this wouldn't be an issue. 
More evidence that Damian is Bruce's son so chill guys.

----------


## Fergus

> RCO014.jpg
> 
> RCO015.jpg
> 
> Robzarro strikes again!


Amazing character. 
So Maya is now a Superverse character. As a Superman fan this makes me happy. The more interesting and popular character's we can add the better.
A large part of the Batman's strength and popularity comes from his villains and the supporting character's that reside in Gotham.

However as a Damian fan it's a shame that DC keeps getting rid of his supporting character's.

I am very conflicted right now.

----------


## Armor of God

She's a Gleason character and he'll take her whereever he goes.

----------


## Fergus

> She's a Gleason character and he'll take her whereever he goes.


Not necessarily he could give permission for the Super office to keep using her.

----------


## adrikito

Damian appeared in Action Comics 1000. Between Batman and Flash:

Action Comics 1000 heroes Superman Lois Batman Robin Damian Wayne.jpg




> She's a Gleason character and he'll take her whereever he goes.


I think the same.. I consider Maya a Batcharacter(or Damianverse character) but... She is Gleason character.. And Gleason will be now with Bendis... I should wait again a lot of time for see her again.. DAMNIT..  :Mad: 


I ENJOYED THE LAST CHAPTER OF BATMAN/TEENAGE NINJA TURTLESS II...  :Cool:  I liked this last message..  *THE END.. FOR NOW.*  I want to see more again in the future.

----------


## Armor of God

Damian heavy week

Batman/TMNT 2 
Nightwing
Super Sons
Cameo in Action
Robzarro in Superman.

Enjoyed all of these tremendously. Plus indirect referencing in Batman.

----------


## dietrich

> RCO014.jpg
> 
> RCO015.jpg
> 
> Robzarro strikes again!


OMG He's on skates. Please God can Damian meet this special Damian

----------


## dietrich

> Damian heavy week
> 
> Batman/TMNT 2 
> Nightwing
> Super Sons
> Cameo in Action
> Robzarro in Superman.
> 
> Enjoyed all of these tremendously. Plus indirect referencing in Batman.


Indeed. Robzarro made my day.  I need more silliness like this.

----------


## dietrich

@Bryant that new game you found what's it called and what platform is it on? I've seen screen grabs of the game but only with Chinese or Korean text so clueless

----------


## dietrich

Hate to say it but he is Grant Morrison



guess we now know what happened to his hair

----------


## adrikito

> guess we now know what happened to his hair


I wanted to put this image too... Funny Nightwing chapter..

Thanks to Grayson, even Batman was good this week..

----------


## midnightbunny

Another little thing about damian's hair

RCO008.jpg

It's somewhat surreal to see his hair down but also a little adorable

----------


## dietrich

> Another little thing about damian's hair
> 
> RCO008.jpg
> 
> It's somewhat surreal to see his hair down but also a little adorable


So cute.

Jon Kent doing the DC war cry "I got this"

----------


## dietrich

> I wanted to put this image too... Funny Nightwing chapter..
> 
> Thanks to Grayson, even Batman was good this week..


How does Damian know what Netflicks and Chill means? He's becoming a proper teen. Lord help us.

----------


## midnightbunny

> So cute.
> 
> Jon Kent doing the DC war cry "I got this"


Hehe. 

To then have Kid Amazo almost immediately mop the floor with him. Still pretty good start to this last arc.




> How does Damian know what Netflicks and Chill means? He's becoming a proper teen. Lord help us.


Urban Dictionary? And yeah. God save us all.

----------


## adrikito

> How does Damian know what Netflicks and Chill means? He's becoming a proper teen. Lord help us.


I prefer this than continue seeing him like a kid for SS.

Damian likes the slot machines according to nightwing comic.. 

CIVIL LIFE things.. With his mother family that was impossible.

----------


## dietrich

> Hehe. 
> 
> To then have Kid Amazo almost immediately mop the floor with him. Still pretty good start to this last arc.


I was just so tickled to hear him use it after noticing in the animated and DCEU movies that this was their go to phrase  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> I prefer this than continue seeing him like a kid for SS.
> 
> Damian likes the slot machines according to nightwing comic.. 
> 
> CIVIL LIFE things.. With his mother family that was impossible.


Agreed. I want to see more of his civilian life.

----------


## Lady Nightwing

I don't know if any of you are reading Batman/Turtles but I just finished the last issue and it really irritated me. Tynion is still writing Damian as a blood thirsty kid, only kept in check by the people around him. It's not a past version either, Bruce is Batman and Babs is wearing the Burnside suit.  :Mad:  How long are writers going to ignore Damians character development?

Also he didn't get to write Tim Drake in this story, so he essentially turned Donatello _into_ Tim.

----------


## Armor of God

Tynion's Damian is fine imo. He has a far better handle on Damian than pretty much every character in Tec especially his own beloved Tim. His Damian isn't bloodthirsty just combat savvy and arrogant.

----------


## dietrich

> I don't know if any of you are reading Batman/Turtles but I just finished the last issue and it really irritated me. Tynion is still writing Damian as a blood thirsty kid, only kept in check by the people around him. It's not a past version either, Bruce is Batman and Babs is wearing the Burnside suit.  How long are writers going to ignore Damians character development?
> 
> Also he didn't get to write Tim Drake in this story, so he essentially turned Donatello _into_ Tim.


Lol I did notice that Donnie was pretty much Tim. I know the two share traits but this Donnie was especially Timified.

----------


## dietrich

> The arc is definitely set before Lazarus Contract/Defiance at the least.


So before the Supersons of Tomorrow and before Metal [at least before Damian goes to Gotham to face of against the TBWL] which pretty much gives the game away re how things will play out.

----------


## adrikito

> I don't know if any of you are reading Batman/Turtles but I just finished the last issue and it really irritated me. Tynion is still writing Damian as a blood thirsty kid, only kept in check by the people around him. It's not a past version either, Bruce is Batman and Babs is wearing the Burnside suit.  How long are writers going to ignore Damians character development?
> 
> Also he didn't get to write Tim Drake in this story, so he essentially turned Donatello _into_ Tim.


I read that comic... That was the last issue.. How sad..

Shadow and Ninja Turttles were amazing comics with Damian.

----------


## Restingvoice

> Another little thing about damian's hair
> 
> RCO008.jpg
> 
> It's somewhat surreal to see his hair down but also a little adorable


Cute. This reminds me of a fan comic I saw where Jon was curious about what Damian looks like if he has his hair down.  
He looks like a teenage heartthrob XD 
Like one of those photos shoots where the model has perfect wet hair that falls on his face.
This is more what I expected, but I like both anyway.

----------


## TheCape

tumblr_mzqjgw7m0p1shvh4co1_540.jpg
tumblr_mzqjgw7m0p1shvh4co2_540.jpg
Like father, like son.

----------


## KrustyKid

> I don't know if any of you are reading Batman/Turtles but I just finished the last issue and it really irritated me. Tynion is still writing Damian as a blood thirsty kid, only kept in check by the people around him. It's not a past version either, Bruce is Batman and Babs is wearing the Burnside suit.  How long are writers going to ignore Damians character development?
> 
> Also he didn't get to write Tim Drake in this story, *so he essentially turned Donatello into Tim*.


How? Donatello has always been like that

----------


## dietrich

Damian and Raph

----------


## adrikito

> How? Donatello has always been like that


Even with my FEW MEMORIES about the Ninja Turtles. I am sure that Donatello was always like that..

NEW AVATAR.. Nightwing 43 cover.

----------


## KrustyKid

> *Even with my FEW MEMORIES about the Ninja Turtles. I am sure that Donatello was always like that*..
> 
> NEW AVATAR.. Nightwing 43 cover.


He has, across many of the comic series's and even some of the TV shows. Donatello didn't come across as Tim here because.. well that's how he's always been, lol.

----------


## RedBird

> Tynion's Damian is fine imo. He has a far better handle on Damian than pretty much every character in Tec especially his own beloved Tim. His Damian isn't bloodthirsty just combat savvy and arrogant.


Yeah agreed, I mean, I'm usually quite cautious with Tynions characterizations as its kinda 50/50 for me in most cases, but honestly he has a pretty okay handle on Damian. Nothing amazing, but you get some good character moments here and there.

Also was it just me or was the recent Supersons 'dark' in that imagery of Kid Amazo just dropping the body from its shell?
Also also, I loved when Damian tried SO hard to desperately swim to Jon, only to curse his mortal lungs when he had to turn back.

----------


## RedBird

> 


As far as breakout artists go, I've been loving Jungs work since I first saw it in Nightwing, and honestly now after reading this, it makes me wish they got more work on SS, cause man oh man, Damians expressions in this issue were GOLD.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

> Yeah agreed, I mean, I'm usually quite cautious with Tynions characterizations as its kinda 50/50 for me in most cases, but honestly he has a pretty okay handle on Damian. Nothing amazing, but you get some good character moments here and there.
> 
> Also was it just me or was the recent Supersons 'dark' in that imagery of Kid Amazo just dropping the body from its shell?
> Also also, I loved when Damian tried SO hard to desperately swim to Jon, only to curse his mortal lungs when he had to turn back.


Loved it too. I'm gonna miss that title  :Frown:

----------


## adrikito

From TITANS APPRECIATION, I think that is one variant of TT 20(unlike the special, here you can see Babs name in the variant)




> https://twitter.com/babsdraws?ref_sr...Ctwgr%5Eauthor
> 
> Looks like Babs Tarr is doing the variant covers for Teen Titans. Looks good.

----------


## RedBird

InkyDandy Commission

----------


## adrikito

> InkyDandy Commission


GOOD IMAGE.. I like these 2 together.

----------


## dietrich

> InkyDandy Commission


Sweet! 
Look at Jason's face you know he's thinking "BLAM ! BLAM!! BLAM!!!"

----------


## dietrich

> NEW AVATAR.. Nightwing 43 cover.


Great Avatar adrikito speaking of...Damian's signature move confirmed  and upgraded.







Damian Wayne don't ever Change

----------


## adrikito

> Great Avatar adrikito speaking of...Damian's signature move confirmed  and upgraded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damian Wayne don't ever Change


.... He improved... Now he don´t use the batarangs..

----------


## CPSparkles

SUPERKIDDOS, Part 5! THE END! Dami gets in trouble for trying to hide his activities from the Bats (and telling his friends to do it too!) Colin’s the only one who got off easy, the nuns don’t know what he does.

----------


## CPSparkles

http://sonialiao.tumblr.com/post/172...ets-in-trouble

----------


## CPSparkles

> 


You beat me to it I was going to post this.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Attachment 64934
> Attachment 64935
> Like father, like son.


I like this. Damian is a miniature Bruce with a British accent.

----------


## dietrich

> .... He improved... Now he don´t use the batarangs..


Yep and he even carries phone conversations whilst executing the move. Multi tasking.

----------


## dietrich

> http://sonialiao.tumblr.com/post/172...ets-in-trouble


Nice. Read it on her site. I hope she does more. I'd gladly pay if she does one for sale.

----------


## CPSparkles

Robins

----------


## dietrich

Love this Batman can't wait for Dustin's up coming book

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

Guess in Rebirth THEY found him.



Shit happens. Tim finding the clue or believing he was alive was pure nonsense. It made no sense. Morrison and others just wanted to give Tim something to do so they allowed it but the methodology made zero sense.

Dick and Damian part in the story arc at least made sense.

----------


## dietrich

Fat baby Damian

----------


## CPSparkles

Bruce can be a good loving dad writers just have to write him that way.




Bruce's love for his kids is what saved the universe

----------


## CPSparkles

> Fat baby Damian


You mean chubby not fat.

This the cutest.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Guess in Rebirth THEY found him.


Shakes head at DC

----------


## dietrich

Bonus

----------


## dietrich

> You mean chubby not fat.
> 
> This the cutest.


He is Fat. Baby Fat. No Baby phat

----------


## adrikito

First Damian TT fanart:

Screen Shot 459.jpg

----------


## CPSparkles

Bat Family

----------


## CPSparkles

http://craidvy.tumblr.com/

----------


## CPSparkles

OMG his socks

Disney princess Damian

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian's stubbornness is genetic

----------


## CPSparkles

http://kasieli.tumblr.com/

----------


## CPSparkles

> First Damian TT fanart:
> 
> Screen Shot 459.jpg


Nice. I will miss them. Damian had some growth and development with them now on to the next stage of his story.

----------


## CPSparkles

Supersons




http://romyjones.tumblr.com/

----------


## dietrich

> Supersons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://romyjones.tumblr.com/


Very One direction  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> Nice. I will miss them. Damian had some growth and development with them now on to the next stage of his story.


The boys are better dressed

----------


## CPSparkles

> Very One direction


Teeny boopers  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CPSparkles

> He is Fat. Baby Fat. No Baby phat


OH GOD!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## adrikito

> Damian's stubbornness is genetic


INJUSTICE BATMAN?  :Confused:

----------


## TheCape

> INJUSTICE BATMAN?


Yes, that scene is from Injustice.

----------


## Katana500

> Nice. I will miss them. Damian had some growth and development with them now on to the next stage of his story.


Wally isn't better dressed than the girls! Who wears a red shirt with a suit!!! haha  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> Wally isn't better dressed than the girls! Who wears a red shirt with a suit!!! haha


Someone who's got a lot of swag that's who  :Cool:  I actually like the look Jackson is the one who looks a bit suspect. Very buff though.
Beast Boy is the best dressed [very laid back]. Damian is elegant enough.
The girls I don't know. Ankle straps? Pretty sure that's a No No and those frocks. I just don't like the way they are dressed especially Starfire

----------


## Katana500

> Someone who's got a lot of swag that's who  I actually like the look Jackson is the one who looks a bit suspect. Very buff though.
> Beast Boy is the best dressed [very laid back]. Damian is elegant enough.
> The girls I don't know. Ankle straps? Pretty sure that's a No No and those frocks. I just don't like the way they are dressed especially Starfire


Raven, Damian, Wally and Gar look like they are all going to a school prom. Jackson looks a bit too casual and I kinda agree with you starfires dress doesnt really fit in. Its pretty cool art though.

----------


## dietrich

> Raven, Damian, Wally and Gar look like they are all going to a school prom. Jackson looks a bit too casual and I kinda agree with you starfires dress doesnt really fit in. Its pretty cool art though.


You are right about them looking like they are going to a prom especially Raven. Now I want a comic where Damian or the supersons have to attend their school prom and shenanigans ensue.

----------


## dietrich

With a Blue Nightwingwing by JoHa

----------


## Katana500

> You are right about them looking like they are going to a prom especially Raven. Now I want a comic where Damian or the supersons have to attend their school prom and shenanigans ensue.


I definitely would want to see that! Superson's honestly has so much potential for things like that to happen which would be alot of fun.

Speaking of dates I wonder if Damian will have a date/dance partner for Bruce and Selina's wedding.  Most traditional wedding's have formal dances but I guess it would depend on what the wedding looks like.

----------


## dietrich

With my Axe strapped to my back 



Still can't believe that Damian is in a Band and that's now canon. Talk about batman Metal.

It's also very cool and heart warming that Bruce and Alfred encourage this leisure activity. Now i want to know how does he find time? where do they practise? Whats the band called? Was the Metal party their 1st gig? And most important of all what number do their amps go up to?

----------


## dietrich

> I definitely would want to see that! Superson's honestly has so much potential for things like that to happen which would be alot of fun.
> 
> Speaking of dates I wonder if Damian will have a date/dance partner for Bruce and Selina's wedding.  Most traditional wedding's have formal dances but I guess it would depend on what the wedding looks like.


lol I don't know. I can't visualise him asking someone out. My head just goes blank when I try to imagine it. I've always had that problem with Damian. I can't imagine any other Bat boy in a relationship, dating or even asking someone out but with Damian I just blank. Writers are welcome to try. Maybe seeing will make me believe he's capable of or has any interest in such.

The Damian from the Just and Kingdom come weirdly enough I have no problems seeing like that.
Maybe Emi will throw him a pity dance just to show off her awesome moves to Nightwing.

----------


## adrikito

> I definitely would want to see that! Superson's honestly has so much potential for things like that to happen which would be alot of fun.
> 
> Speaking of dates I wonder if Damian will have a date/dance partner for Bruce and Selina's wedding.  Most traditional wedding's have formal dances but I guess it would depend on what the wedding looks like.


Maybe Damian will be busy with the League even during the wedding.

For one simple scene they can put one uknown girl.

----------


## dietrich

> Maybe Damian will be busy with the League even during the wedding.
> 
> For one simple scene they can put one uknown girl.


Tom King said in a Podcast that he cant see Bruce Wayne being with Selina Kyle
Selina is Wanted for Murder
Selina is known as Catwoman and Catwoman is dating Batman
They only ever refer to each other as Bat Cat and don't seem ti have a life outside of their costumes

Based on all that I doubt we will see a formal 'regular' wedding of Bruce Wayne to Selina Kyle in Gotham [that presents too many problems] or their personas getting married [not sure how that would work since Bat and cat aren't officially people so it wouldn't work]

My bet is that they elope in which case there won't be any dancing so unlikely Damian has to worry about learning to dance or finding a wedding date.

----------


## adrikito

> Tom King said in a Podcast that he cant see Bruce Wayne being with Selina Kyle
> Selina is Wanted for Murder
> Selina is known as Catwoman and Catwoman is dating Batman
> They only ever refer to each other as Bat Cat and don't seem ti have a life outside of their costumes.


I am indifferent with this. 

I don´t hate Selina but... I can´t see her married, Selina next comic will be strange..

Damian learns fast. I remember the Damian vs Beast Boy of JL vs TT.

----------


## dietrich

> I am indifferent with this. 
> 
> I don´t hate Selina but... I can´t see her married, Selina next comic will be strange..


It will have pretty art that's sure. I wasn't too interested at 1st but honestly I curious. I know that it won;t be forever but I really want to see this.
On the Selina side outside of movies I don't know. She's getting her arse handed to her by Harley whose's just exploded.
I've never read a Catwoman comic so I'm not sure what she normally does in her titles. Go around stealing things, purring, flashing her cleavage and wiping thing's? If that's the case then sounds cringe and boring but this upcoming title might actually give her something to do.

If Batman features that will boost sales. Selina is in the best place she's been in for years it would be daft not to seize on this opportunity. 

I'm curious and excited about this marriage.

----------


## adrikito

> It will have pretty art that's sure. I wasn't too interested at 1st but honestly I curious. I know that it won;t be forever but I really want to see this.
> On the Selina side outside of movies I don't know. She's getting her arse handed to her by Harley whose's just exploded.
> 
> I've never read a Catwoman comic so I'm not sure what she normally does in her titles. Go around stealing things, purring, flashing her cleavage and wiping thing's? If that's the case then sounds cringe and boring but this upcoming title might actually give her something to do.
> 
> If Batman features that will boost sales. Selina is in the best place she's been in for years it would be daft not to seize on this opportunity. 
> 
> I'm curious and excited about this marriage.


I only saw one saga of the previous Catwoman comic. The mafia saga, she was a mafia boss with black mask as rival(Cobblepot was ally of both mafia bosses)

I started that saga because Stephanie Brown was here and had some role, she was trained by selina lover(one woman), daughter of one mafia boss related with black mask. And because I like Penguin and Black Mask.

----------


## dietrich

> I only saw one saga of the previous Catwoman comic. The mafia saga, she was a mafia boss with black mask as rival(Cobblepot was ally of both mafia bosses)
> 
> I started that saga because Stephanie Brown was here and had some role, she was trained by selina lover(one woman), daughter of one mafia boss related with black mask. And because I like Penguin and Black Mask.


Oh she's Bi? Mafia boss is that when she was a hooker? My knowledge of Selina comics are from Linkara videos but those are not a fair representation of  her titles I would imagine. I didn't she was a Mafia boss I thought she was mainly hooking, stealing and trying to jump Batman.

And against Black Mask? That's actually sounds interesting

----------


## dietrich

> I am indifferent with this. 
> 
> I don´t hate Selina but... I can´t see her married, Selina next comic will be strange..
> 
> Damian learns fast. I remember the Damian vs Beast Boy of JL vs TT.


I remember. That was a funny scene.
Kid is a quick study

----------


## adrikito

> Oh she's Bi? Mafia boss is that when she was a hooker? My knowledge of Selina comics are from Linkara videos but those are not a fair representation of  her titles I would imagine. I didn't she was a Mafia boss I thought she was mainly hooking, stealing and trying to jump Batman.
> 
> And against Black Mask? That's actually sounds interesting


I think that you are talking about another thing that I don´t know.

That happened between *catwoman vol 4 35-46*.. She appeared as mafia boss in another comics like batman eternal(steph return) but with less revelance.

----------


## dietrich

> I think that you are talking about another thing that I don´t know.
> 
> That happened between *catwoman vol 4 35-46*.. She appeared as mafia boss in another comics like batman eternal(steph return) but with less revelance.


Oh okay thanks adrikito

----------


## Restingvoice

> Oh she's Bi? Mafia boss is that when she was a hooker? My knowledge of Selina comics are from Linkara videos but those are not a fair representation of her titles I would imagine. I didn't she was a Mafia boss I thought she was mainly hooking, stealing and trying to jump Batman.
> 
> And against Black Mask? That actually sounds interesting


She's a hooker in Batman Year One and immediately quit to become Catwoman. I think later on that backstory was changed so she was an undercover cop pretending to be a hooker because of bad reception from fans, but I'm not sure.

----------


## dietrich

> She's a hooker in Batman Year One and immediately quit to become Catwoman. I think later on that backstory was changed so she was an undercover cop pretending to be a hooker because of bad reception from fans, but I'm not sure.


Ah Thanks i thought that was strange since it didn't gel with anythinng ever from the movies or TV

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> Ah Thanks i thought that was strange since it didn't gel with anythinng ever from the movies or TV


It was only Frank Miller that made her a prostitute/ pimp I think

----------


## CPSparkles

> I definitely would want to see that! Superson's honestly has so much potential for things like that to happen which would be alot of fun.
> 
> Speaking of dates I wonder if Damian will have a date/dance partner for Bruce and Selina's wedding.  Most traditional wedding's have formal dances but I guess it would depend on what the wedding looks like.


I vote for Maps and if it's hero themed then Emiko




If all else fails he can always dance with Jon

----------


## CPSparkles

Fans really what DC to keep this hair style as do I




https://0yongyong0.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

Taking care of baby

----------


## adrikito

I would like to see Maps in this. 




> If all else fails he can always dance with Jon


Internet will explode that day.. King ruining Damian too..  In my case, 1 month without put Damian name in internet.  :Frown:  The 80% of conversations about Damian will be about this. Thanks to SS legacy.  :Mad:

----------


## KrustyKid

> Taking care of baby


Lol, that one with Jason though

----------


## dietrich

> Lol, that one with Jason though


The one with Tim is quite cute. He looks so young like a little boy whose mum has left looking after his baby bro while she goes to pull the car around or something.

Very sweet.

----------


## dietrich

> Fans really what DC to keep this hair style as do I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://0yongyong0.tumblr.com


The hair is cute I want to say  it's not Damian. That my boy's efficient and practical and all about the fight but then I remember the Hood, The redbird costume and his stylised batman suit.

Yeah it's totally him.

----------


## dietrich

> I would like to see Maps in this. 
> 
> 
> 
> Internet will explode that day.. King ruining Damian too..  In my case, 1 month without put Damian name in internet.  The 80% of conversations about Damian will be about this. Thanks to SS legacy.


The internet would indeed explode. Quite a few are already going lala over Robzarro's "mwah mwah mwah" [ his off panel kissing boyzarro in happiness because he was safe and sound] Calling the writer's cowards for not showing it on panel.

Though since this was Robzarro then atleast know that Damian would never do that since he is the opposite.

----------


## dietrich

While I'm not happy that the SS has some shipping elements I am happy so many love them

----------


## Blue22

I've seen some writers have no clue how to handle Damian in the past, but holy shit, Batman Ninja takes the cake. It was a good movie but I don't know who the hell that Robin was supposed to be. Because it sure as hell wasn't Damian. Maybe Nightwing went back in time and brought back his younger self XD

----------


## blitzwolf215

> I've seen some writers have no clue how to handle Damian in the past, but holy shit, Batman Ninja takes the cake. It was a good movie but I don't know who the hell that Robin was supposed to be. Because it sure as hell wasn't Damian. Maybe Nightwing got went back in time and brought back his younger self XD


Yeah it kinda surprised me too. But I guess all the pre-release images of him smiling should have tipped me off. At least his love of animals was there and he got a crucial moment of usefulness unlike the other Robins.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Yeah it kinda surprised me too. But I guess all the pre-release images of him smiling should have tipped me off. At least his love of animals was there and he got a crucial moment of usefulness unlike the other Robins.


I think they boiled him down to the equivalent of  tagalong kid sidekick tropes of japan
they don't know damian and understandably he has onl been in a few films  I was reminded a bit of shippo from inyuasha

----------


## dietrich

> I've seen some writers have no clue how to handle Damian in the past, but holy shit, Batman Ninja takes the cake. It was a good movie but I don't know who the hell that Robin was supposed to be. Because it sure as hell wasn't Damian. Maybe Nightwing went back in time and brought back his younger self XD


well Damian spends a lot of Time with dick so maybe it's rubbing off I did think that his smile in the previews were reminiscent of Robin Dick but will reserve judgement until I see the movie.

I actually feel that most writers understand and know how to write Damian just at ties for drama or whatever reason you get some who purposefully deviate like Tynion. Compare Damian in Batman/ Turtles to Damian in Tec.
 It's not that Tynion doesn't get him rather in Tec he purposefully chooses to writer him minus his development.

Damian's been written by about 14 different writers so far in rebirth and 3 misstepped. Tynion I dismiss because we saw that he can handle him, Percy admitted this was a regressed version and he handled him beautifully.
Priest blamed editorial but even Priest showed that he knows how to handle him perfectly as indicated by Deathstroke 4 and 5 [before editorial decided to make him a fall guy]

Honestly I haven't meet a writer who can't handle Damian rather I've heard fans who can't handle that Damian is never going to become Jon Kent or so other typical boy. That would be bad and unrealistic writing.

In the previews for this movie ironically he seems to be just that. A real boy and that I admit has me worried. But until I see it I won't fret.

----------


## dietrich

Teen Titans previews

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## adrikito

> The internet would indeed explode. Quite a few are already going lala over Robzarro's "mwah mwah mwah" [ his off panel kissing boyzarro in happiness because he was safe and sound] Calling the writer's cowards for not showing it on panel.


The same kind of people that say *coward to DC for not make them gay*.(I heard that once)

THE TT Preview? Thanks, finally something good(better than the previous conversation) despite this is the end. 

I hope see Goliath in the next run.

----------


## dietrich

> The same kind of people that say *coward to DC for not make them gay*.(I heard that once)
> 
> THE TT Preview? Thanks, finally something good. I hope see Goliath in the next run.


I wonder in Goliath speech does "HRRRM" mean "lets go kick some arse" seems to

----------


## adrikito

> I wonder in Goliath speech does "HRRRM" mean "lets go kick some arse" seems to


Who knows? Damian is the only who understands Goliath language.

----------


## Yonekunih

> I've seen some writers have no clue how to handle Damian in the past, but holy shit, Batman Ninja takes the cake. It was a good movie but I don't know who the hell that Robin was supposed to be. Because it sure as hell wasn't Damian. Maybe Nightwing went back in time and brought back his younger self XD


He was fun but honestly that's not my Damian xD. The voice along put me off, I'm just used to his VA from the other movies...

----------


## dietrich

Supersons


*spoilers:*
  
*end of spoilers*

Hope this isn't considered NSFW. I thought it was a bit near knuckle but can't seem to spoiler tag

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

Otter really is he best
love that Damian is watching Batman and Harley

----------


## dietrich

By Damianrightsactivist

----------


## dietrich

battling the new GL

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

Damian in Batman and the Signal 3



Okay just noticed the dialogue.
What a burn and what a faux pas. Why must writers write Jason this way.
1st with King and the Robin gaff now Patrick. He KNOWS Batman can be a too late. Damian paid for it twice with his life.

And to make matters even worse Batman was already on scene yet too to save Damian BOTH times.

They keep trying to make it seem like he's insensitive or doesn't have a clue what's going on with his family. Even when Jason was against the family he still knew everything about them. He is tactical like that.

----------


## RedBird

> I've seen some writers have no clue how to handle Damian in the past, but holy shit, Batman Ninja takes the cake. It was a good movie but I don't know who the hell that Robin was supposed to be. Because it sure as hell wasn't Damian. Maybe Nightwing went back in time and brought back his younger self XD


Yeah, unfortunately Damians characterization was probably the biggest drawback of the film. Not that it held the film down by any means, just that I personally was kinda disappointed by how OOC they presented him. His relationship with the monkey character was endearing and cute, but that was the most 'Damian-esque' feeling I got out of the character, otherwise he just felt like a weird carbon copy of classic robin Dick, nothing like Damian at all.

----------


## RedBird

> battling the new GL


OOoooh Nice!
Love the use of lighting here

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah, unfortunately Damians characterization was probably the biggest drawback of the film. Not that it held the film down by any means, just that I personally was kinda disappointed by how OOC they presented him. His relationship with the monkey character was endearing and cute, but that was the most 'Damian-esque' feeling I got out of the character, otherwise he just felt like a weird carbon copy of classic robin Dick, nothing like Damian at all.


I said it here the 1st time we saw images from the film that Damian's smile reminded me of GraysonRobin.
I'll wait and see. Dick is my 2nd favourite DC character and my 3rd favourite Robin so a Damian Grayson Robin might still fill my heart with joy.

I hope it does like mixing the best ice cream flavours.

----------


## dietrich

> OOoooh Nice!
> Love the use of lighting here


I wonder is this character going to appear in the main DC books or just the Zoom ones? He would have been a great candidate for Damian's TT

----------


## RedBird

> I said it here the 1st time we saw images from the film that Damian's smile reminded me of GraysonRobin.
> I'll wait and see. Dick is my 2nd favourite DC character and my 3rd favourite Robin so a Damian Grayson Robin might still fill my heart with joy.
> 
> I hope it does like mixing the best ice cream flavours.


It may just. To be fair, the character isn't bad by any means, he's cute and he actually gets a few good moments in the film, (Especially one major one that I won't spoil). But again, he just doesn't feel like Damian, but perhaps you may indeed enjoy him as unique hybrid Robin.

----------


## RedBird

> I wonder is this character going to appear in the main DC books or just the Zoom ones? He would have been a great candidate for Damian's TT


Is he a real character? I was actually going to mention before it would be great to see more generational GL characters like that to mix in with the TT.  :Big Grin:

----------


## dietrich

> Is he a real character? I was actually going to mention before it would be great to see more generational GL characters like that to mix in with the TT.


I'm not sure. I really hope he is because like you say it would be great to have generational GL's we've got Supers, Bats, Wonders, Archer's, Aqua's I want a younger lantern. they have a cat lantern for Christ sake

----------


## adrikito

> battling the new GL


Good image.

----------


## dietrich

> Good image.


Thanks man

----------


## The Dying Detective

> battling the new GL


Now I want Tai to be incorporated into the main canon even more. Though Tai's not the first Elseworld Green Lantern to be an original character and didn't get incorporated.

----------


## CPSparkles

> 


Watching this tonight can't wait.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian in Batman and the Signal 3
> 
> 
> 
> Okay just noticed the dialogue.
> What a burn and what a faux pas. Why must writers write Jason this way.
> 1st with King and the Robin gaff now Patrick. He KNOWS Batman can be a too late. Damian paid for it twice with his life.
> 
> And to make matters even worse Batman was already on scene yet too to save Damian BOTH times.
> ...


Saw this on the Jason thread and didn't even register.
What a mess up.

This is the other main draw back of writer's basing a lot of Jason's dialogue around his death. He is no longer the Robin that died When other Robin have also suffered the same faith. 

What could have been a witty panel now turns into a self burn and justifies Damian's retort.
They both died and like you point out Damian twice. For him to bring it up here and for Damian to be so over it doesn't sit well with me.

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Mokichi

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> Yeah, unfortunately Damians characterization was probably the biggest drawback of the film. Not that it held the film down by any means, just that I personally was kinda disappointed by how OOC they presented him. His relationship with the monkey character was endearing and cute, but that was the most 'Damian-esque' feeling I got out of the character, otherwise he just felt like a weird carbon copy of classic robin Dick, nothing like Damian at all.


MMMh I'm worried now.

----------


## CPSparkles

Congratulations on 700 pages

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

This version of Damian is currently my fav

----------


## CPSparkles

Superdads and Supersons Clark, Bruce, Damian and Jon



Really not sure who is who. They all look the same age

https://alejandraquinzel.tumblr.com

----------


## TheCape

> Superdads and Supersons Clark, Bruce, Damian and Jon
> 
> 
> 
> Really not sure who is who. They all look the same age
> 
> https://alejandraquinzel.tumblr.com


That's from the first arc of Batman/Superman by Greg Pak, is a story about 2 rookies Bruce and Clark meeting their older counterparts from Earth 2 (New 52 Earth 2 neither Damian or Jon exist there), the Helena Wayne that befriended Damian came from there.

----------


## CPSparkles

> That's from the first arc of Batman/Superman by Greg Pak, is a story about 2 rookies Bruce and Clark meeting their older counterparts from Earth 2 (New 52 Earth 2 neither Damian or Jon exist there), the Helena Wayne that befriended Damian came from there.


Well the fall out when fans Wrongly tag art.

----------


## dietrich

> Superdads and Supersons Clark, Bruce, Damian and Jon
> 
> 
> 
> Really not sure who is who. They all look the same age
> 
> https://alejandraquinzel.tumblr.com






There fixed and fixed

----------


## dietrich

> 


Shouldn't Jason be much older?

----------


## The Dying Detective

I'm disturbed Damian called Bruce his father figure in the latest Flash issue I hope it's a case of concealment or mixed messages at the top.

----------


## Yonekunih

> I'm disturbed Damian called Bruce his father figure in the latest Flash issue I hope it's a case of concealment or mixed messages at the top.


Somehow I was thinking he referred to Barry since he is in the same team as Barry in No Justice... then I notice the plural for figures. EDIT: wait sorry I remember, it must be referred to the new Teen Titans with all that hero status quo.

Why disturbed though? When he sees Bruce as his father figure?

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Somehow I was thinking he referred to Barry since he is in the same team as Barry in No Justice... then I notice the plural for figures.
> 
> Why disturbed though? When he sees Bruce as his father figure?


I fear it might be a confirmation that DC wants to change his parentage that's all. Though with how heavily marketed Damian is as Batman's son it's kind of stupid or a mistake by Williamson.

----------


## Yonekunih

> battling the new GL


I really hope Tai will be in Damian's TT because I like GL franchise and Tai is also from my country lol

----------


## Yonekunih

> I fear it might be a confirmation that DC wants to change his parentage that's all. Though with how heavily marketed Damian is as Batman's son it's kind of stupid or a mistake by Williamson.


I don't think that is the case. Maybe he used parental figures because he also wanted to include KF's one.

----------


## dietrich

Not much point in worrying.If they are gonna do it no amount of worry is going to change the result especially since this was planned 2 years ago.

I'm loathe to admit it but Bruce as his father does mean that I get more stories since Bruce has more stories than deathstroke. But since Damian is robin and this takes place in the past. Damian currently is still getting a good amount of use so the outcome doesn't seem to have changed the status quo much.

In the unlikely event that they do change his parentage then DC really isn't capable of change or can't let their characters evolve. 

But like I said What matters to me most is that Damian himself doesn't change and that he gets good stories. 
If he changes or doesn't have good stories then I'll be pissed.

DC will be in for a fair amount of backlash if they do change it. There's how many fan petitions going on out there. Some fans aren't finding this funny at all.

I know that his parentage is a big part of who the character is but he's more than that to me.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I don't think that is the case. Maybe he used parental figures because he also wanted to include KF's one.


I did think it was possible and with how Tomasi wrote his encounter with Talia seemingly confirming that he is still Bruce's son. And given how it would be be weird to call Barry Wally West II's fathe rit's possible i just hope it makes enough sense.

----------


## TheCape

> Shouldn't Jason be much older?


Is either time travel or Damian threw him into the Lazarus Pit  :Smile:

----------


## adrikito

Congratulations for the 700th page.




> Superdads and Supersons Clark, Bruce, Damian and Jon
> 
> 
> 
> Really not sure who is who. They all look the same age
> 
> https://alejandraquinzel.tumblr.com


FANART, no? Bat-damian looks like some kind of PUNISHER..

----------


## CPSparkles

> Congratulations for the 700th page.
> 
> 
> 
> FANART, no? Bat-damian looks like some kind of PUNISHER..


No comic art presented as fan art That's not even Batdamian apparently

----------


## CPSparkles

> There fixed and fixed


Thanks for the fix

----------


## CPSparkles

> well Damian spends a lot of Time with dick so maybe it's rubbing off I did think that his smile in the previews were reminiscent of Robin Dick but will reserve judgement until I see the movie.
> 
> I actually feel that most writers understand and know how to write Damian just at ties for drama or whatever reason you get some who purposefully deviate like Tynion. Compare Damian in Batman/ Turtles to Damian in Tec.
>  It's not that Tynion doesn't get him rather in Tec he purposefully chooses to writer him minus his development.
> 
> Damian's been written by about 14 different writers so far in rebirth and 3 misstepped. Tynion I dismiss because we saw that he can handle him, Percy admitted this was a regressed version and he handled him beautifully.
> Priest blamed editorial but even Priest showed that he knows how to handle him perfectly as indicated by Deathstroke 4 and 5 [before editorial decided to make him a fall guy]
> 
> Honestly I haven't meet a writer who can't handle Damian rather I've heard fans who can't handle that Damian is never going to become Jon Kent or so other typical boy. That would be bad and unrealistic writing.
> ...


Wait how many writer's?  That's a lot.

----------


## Fergus

> Not much point in worrying.If they are gonna do it no amount of worry is going to change especially since this was planned 2 years ago.
> 
> I'm loathe to admit it but Bruce as his father does mean that I get more stories since Bruce has more stories than deathstroke. But since Damian is robin and this takes place in the past. Damian current is still good amount of use so I don't care if it turned out that Alfred is the baby daddy.
> 
> So long as Damian doesn't change and still gets plenty of use I don't care.
> 
> In the unlikely event that they do change his parentage then DC really isn't capable of change or can't let their characters evolve. 
> 
> But at the end of the day What matters to me most is that Damian himself doesn't change and that he gets good stories. 
> ...


Currently the certain people in charge at DC comics don't seem to care too much if they did it wouldn't have been so easy for Synder to exile him from the Bat Office.
However the fact that people like Williamson were able to land him that GR tie in the fact that someone or something made Scott Synder change his mind and include Damian in Metal gives me hope.
That shows behind the scenes talent support for the character and the concept behind him. GR was about the sons looking for their father and that made an issue of Damian being Bruce's son.

If it is revealed that Damian isn't Bruce's then that means DC hs been lying to fans in various titles. That won't sit well with fans at all. It would be a stupid move but DC is no stranger to those.

----------


## Shockingjustice

> battling the new GL


Nice, do you know the artist?

----------


## dietrich

> Nice, do you know the artist?


Yeah it's by General Cute @ https://twitter.com/SteelScarlet

Apologies I often forget to tag.

----------


## AlvinDraper

ooohhh 700 pages with a lot of love (I hope so) and discussion about Damian! I'm glad that sometimes I show up here, it's pretty hard to find some Damian's fans

----------


## adrikito

This is the character that is not interested in the girls and he never thinks in these things(Flash 45).. Saying to Romeo why he ignored Avery.

DC Flash 45 Damian Wayne Robin.jpg

----------


## Byrant

> This is the character that is not interested in the girls and he never thinks in these things(Flash 45).. Saying to Romeo why he ignored Avery.


If you thought that old Damian was a %&/#. Now he is the son of Alfred.



Superman 45

----------


## adrikito

No.. You are wrong *Byrant*, Damian is Slade son. His sword belongs to deathstroke.

Look his skin.. This is one imperfect clone like the bizarro of red hood and outlaws.

----------


## Byrant

> No.. You are wrong *Byrant*, Damian is Slade son. His sword belongs to deathstroke.
> 
> Look his skin.. This is one imperfect clone like the bizarro of red hood and outlaws.


Oops i forgot it. He is the son of b̶r̶u̶c̶e̶'̶s̶ dick.

----------


## dietrich

SuperSons  Variant

----------


## dietrich

> Oops i forgot it. He is the son of b̶r̶u̶c̶e̶'̶s̶ dick.


What's the name of that new game with Damian please?

----------


## AlvinDraper

> SuperSons  Variant


GORGEOUS COVER! Ugh im gonna miss Super Sons...

----------


## Byrant

> SuperSons  Variant


Who is in the center hee hee hee.

----------


## Byrant

> What's the name of that new game with Damian please?


Dc unchained, but it isn't available in my country.

----------


## KrustyKid

> SuperSons  Variant


I love it! Damian looking like a straight boss

----------


## CPSparkles

> SuperSons  Variant


This is beautiful. Talia is ageing in reverse. Seems to be the same age as Damian here  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jackalope89

> This is beautiful. Talia is ageing in reverse. Seems to be the same age as Damian here


Jon: Your mom looks, well, younger.
Damian: She took a few too many plunges into the Lazerous Pits, and now believes herself to be my older sister in high school.
Jon: Wow.
Damian: The worst part, she's trying to become a shallow and petty _cheerleader_.
Jon: 0_0

----------


## RedBird

mochi-dayo

_This is all I ever wanted_

----------


## DragonPiece

> SuperSons  Variant


amazing cover. This should be the cover of the omnibus

----------


## adrikito

Dragon pet:

damian wayne robin new pet dragon.jpg

----------


## Katana500

> Dragon pet:
> 
> damian wayne robin new pet dragon.jpg


hahaha I wonder if we will see more of the giant dragon.

And cool new avatar Adrikito  :Smile: !

----------


## adrikito

> hahaha I wonder if we will see more of the giant dragon.
> 
> And cool new avatar Adrikito !


Is *zatotubu* again. You can see zato in one cloud.

THANK YOU.

----------


## Fergus

> ooohhh 700 pages with a lot of love (I hope so) and discussion about Damian! I'm glad that sometimes I show up here, *it's pretty hard to find some Damian's fans*


Not saying that's a lie but that is not true.

Congratulations on 700+ pages young Wayne

----------


## Fergus

> SuperSons  Variant


This looks amazing.
The solicits mentioned something about tomorrow and is that Drake I see?

----------


## Fergus

> If you thought that old Damian was a %&/#. Now he is the son of Alfred.
> 
> 
> 
> Superman 45


He does look like Alfred

----------


## Fergus

We watched Batman ninja last night. It's crazy, fun and visually beautiful. Damian isn't Damian but he's still a treat. Fanon will die for this version.

----------


## Fergus

> mochi-dayo
> 
> _This is all I ever wanted_


Nice to see them both smile

----------


## Fergus

> Wait how many writer's?  That's a lot.


He's actually been used by more than 14 writers in Rebirth. I count 16. And all of them are recognisable as Damian. The whole argument about writers being inconsistent with him isn't true. Some make him more of a brat but Damian is a brat.

----------


## CPSparkles

OttertheAuthor

----------


## CPSparkles

Batman Ninja is pretty enjoyable though the Robins didn't get as much focus as I would have liked. I liked Damian but have to agree, here he was more Dick than Damian. I feel that the makers do know and understand the character but took liberties with him like they did with lots of other things in the movie.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/orangepie_want

----------


## CPSparkles

Brothers





https://twitter.com/daraezayn

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/nockuth

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/221b_mameo

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/mmhfmmfff

----------


## CPSparkles

latest TT was heavy on the feels



Super excited to hear that Bernard Chang is the artist for the TT. His art is beautiful

----------


## Fergus

> latest TT was heavy on the feels
> 
> 
> 
> Super excited to hear that Bernard Chang is the artist for the TT. His art is beautiful


He's the guy that used to be on BB and recently Nightwing right?

----------


## CPSparkles

> He's the guy that used to be on BB and recently Nightwing right?


Yep. He's become of my favourites

----------


## adrikito

> brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/daraezayn


good brothers.

----------


## thebluefeline

> https://twitter.com/mmhfmmfff


aww ;3

Wish there was more interaction with Shazam/Billy

----------


## Blue22

> mochi-dayo
> 
> _This is all I ever wanted_
> 
> https://78.media.tumblr.com/adbf0b9d...myewo1_540.jpg


Wow. If that could just happen one time. Just a small moment where Talia drops the "Ra's 2.0" bullshit and decides to show some actual affection. I don't even care if she follows it up with a "Tell anybody and I'll kill you" xD

----------


## Armor of God

Dick, Damian and Tim made a small cameo in the Mother Panic backup.
Joker killed them which leaves Jason the only Robin who lives as was revealed in the solicits.

----------


## Armor of God

https://comicsverse.com/deathstroke-...usive-preview/

----------


## dietrich

> Dick, Damian and Tim made a small cameo in the Mother Panic backup.
> Joker killed them which leaves Jason the only Robin who lives as was revealed in the solicits.


Is the series worth checking out? I've been in two minds whether to give it a go.

----------


## adrikito

> http://https://comicsverse.com/death...usive-preview/
> 
> New Deathstroke preview.


Upps... I saw this preview yesterday but I forgot add this here because Damian was not in the preview.




> Dick, Damian and Tim made a small cameo in the Mother Panic backup.
> Joker killed them which leaves Jason the only Robin who lives as was revealed in the solicits.


Thanks, now I know that I should not see that serie again, even if Damian appears in one issue.

----------


## CPSparkles

Father and Son



http://godtierwonder.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

> aww ;3
> 
> Wish there was more interaction with Shazam/Billy


Same. I loved their interactions and I miss Billy in general

----------


## CPSparkles

> Wow. If that could just happen one time. Just a small moment where Talia drops the "Ra's 2.0" bullshit and decides to show some actual affection. I don't even care if she follows it up with a "Tell anybody and I'll kill you" xD


Talia's characterisations are a mixed bag. There are quite a few story arcs where she is exactly what's pictured here. A loving doting mum who has her son's best interest. Showing him lots and lots of affection [the healthy type].

----------


## CPSparkles

> http://https://comicsverse.com/death...usive-preview/
> 
> New Deathstroke preview.


Link not working for me  :Frown:

----------


## adrikito

Is strange.. I tried to put you the "correct link" but.. I can´t see the page..

But the preview was only deathstroke and batman in the lasts 2 images saying that deathstroke is closed again, appearing in the 2nd imag.e

You can see the preview here:

http://insidepulse.com/2018/04/30/dc...s-via-preview/

----------


## Armor of God

Check now.

----------


## Armor of God

> Is the series worth checking out? I've been in two minds whether to give it a go.


Its ok imo. If you want Damian though look elsewhere.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Check now.


No still not. It's okay not a biggie.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Is strange.. I tried to put you the "correct link" but.. I can´t see the page..
> 
> But the preview was only deathstroke and batman in the lasts 2 images saying that deathstroke is closed again, appearing in the 2nd imag.e
> 
> You can see the preview here:
> 
> http://insidepulse.com/2018/04/30/dc...s-via-preview/


Thanks this works.

Looks okay hopefully this is getting around to what it's actually supposed to be. An awesome face off between two of DC's biggest bad asses not an episode of Jeremy Kyle.

----------


## dietrich

Saw Batman Ninja and all I can say is thank god for Harley and Joker. Grodd and Damian to a lesser extent.

such wasted potential. Damian at least fared better than all the other member's of the family including Batman.

Tim was the only one in character because his canon character is generic with a side of bland. Dick was also made bland, Jason was OC or rather one note with the whole cruising for a bruising shtick [though at least he had some personality].
Catwoman was essentially bint not OC but bintmode dialled up to 100% she basically for the longest part stood around gasping or starring.
Batman was a cardboard cut out that had too much cardboard.

Damian was kind of generic and kind of OC. Not as much as expected and he had a lot of personalty. The animal whisperer thing was a delightful personal touch. Don't mind them making him more generic Robin since everyone was on generic mode.

Appreciate them giving him something  fun to do and lots of warmth.

This movie was pretty much a Harley and Joker vehicle.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Saw Batman Ninja and all I can say is thank god for Harley and Joker. Grodd and Damian to a lesser extent.
> 
> such wasted potential. Damian at least fared better than all the other member's of the family including Batman.
> 
> Tim was the only one in character because his canon character is generic with a side of bland. Dick was also made bland, Jason was OC or rather one note with the whole cruising for a bruising shtick [though at least he had some personality].
> Catwoman was essentially bint not OC but bintmode dialled up to 100% she basically for the longest part stood around gasping or starring.
> Batman was a cardboard cut out that had too much cardboard.
> 
> Damian was kind of generic and kind of OC. Not as much as expected and he had a lot of personalty. The animal whisperer thing was a delightful personal touch. Don't mind them making him more generic Robin since everyone was on generic mode.
> ...


I it has been  years should robin be taller

----------


## adrikito

Seems that I will be the last in see this film. 

Unfortunatelly, I am busy these days. But I will try to see this tomorrow.

----------


## reni344

Out of curiosity which version of the movie did everyone watch? The dialogue is supposedly 90% different between the English and Japenese versions of the movie.

----------


## thebluefeline

> Out of curiosity which version of the movie did everyone watch? The dialogue is supposedly 90% different between the English and Japenese versions of the movie.



I saw it in english dub. Despite what everyone thought of the Joker's voice, I quite liked it. Thought it suited him well for the personality they were going for.

----------


## dietrich

> Out of curiosity which version of the movie did everyone watch? The dialogue is supposedly 90% different between the English and Japenese versions of the movie.


 saw the English dub. I had no problem with the dialogue. The joker was hamming it up but that worked. I'm just a bit disappointed that the Robins were pretty much Extras.

Joker, Harley were ridiculous fun though and Grodd was solid so still an enjoyable film but it could have been so much more.

----------


## dietrich

> I it has been  years should robin be taller


Robin turned out looking better than expected. He looked the best. What was up with batman's chin? I swear Dick had a baby gut.

Robin did seem taller.

----------


## dietrich

> Seems that I will be the last in see this film. 
> 
> Unfortunatelly, I am busy these days. But I will try to see this tomorrow.


Let us know what you think after.

----------


## Blue22

> Talia's characterisations are a mixed bag. There are quite a few story arcs where she is exactly what's pictured here. A loving doting mum who has her son's best interest. Showing him lots and lots of affection [the healthy type].


Yes but has any of it happened Post-Flashpoint? :P

----------


## CPSparkles

> Yes but has any of it happened Post-Flashpoint? :P


yes she was a class act in RSOB ad in TT

----------


## CPSparkles

> Saw Batman Ninja and all I can say is thank god for Harley and Joker. Grodd and Damian to a lesser extent.
> 
> such wasted potential. Damian at least fared better than all the other member's of the family including Batman.
> 
> Tim was the only one in character because his canon character is generic with a side of bland. Dick was also made bland, Jason was OC or rather one note with the whole cruising for a bruising shtick [though at least he had some personality].
> Catwoman was essentially bint not OC but bintmode dialled up to 100% she basically for the longest part stood around gasping or starring.
> Batman was a cardboard cut out that had too much cardboard.
> 
> Damian was kind of generic and kind of OC. Not as much as expected and he had a lot of personalty. The animal whisperer thing was a delightful personal touch. Don't mind them making him more generic Robin since everyone was on generic mode.
> ...


Yep The robins were criminally underused. I don't even think Dick and Tim did anything of note. Not even fight wise

----------


## CPSparkles

Dick and Damian

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/mcmramcm

----------


## CPSparkles

inkydandy

----------


## CPSparkles

Cupcake featuring Colin, Jon, Zatana and Dick






SUPERKIDDOS, extras part 1! This set focuses more on Colin (since he needs as much screentime as he can get, poor boy;; :Wink:  but the next set has more Jon. Featuring Valentine cupcake shenanigans, scary!Nightwing and the absurd origin of the MAGIC ZATANA. 

You can read the whole SUPERKIDDOS comic here:

http://sonialiao.tumblr.com/

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## TheCape

tumblr_oqy7ueHwlh1r7386xo1_400.jpg
Movie night.

----------


## Jackalope89

> tumblr_oqy7ueHwlh1r7386xo1_400.jpg
> Movie night.


Dick, Kori, Damian, and who's the smallest? Mar'i Grayson?

----------


## TheCape

> Dick, Kori, Damian, and who's the smallest? Mar'i Grayson?


Yes she is.

----------


## Byrant

Well, if bad argumented DC make Damian the son of Slade. This makes me feel better.

https://mobile.twitter.com/JamesGunn...76621220331520

----------


## Doyle

> Well, if bad argumented DC make Damian the son of Slade. This makes me feel better.
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/JamesGunn...76621220331520


I'm the fan of thoose both too. I hope to see thoose two together in the next movies.

----------


## Rajput

> Cupcake featuring Colin, Jon, Zatana and Dick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUPERKIDDOS, extras part 1! This set focuses more on Colin (since he needs as much screentime as he can get, poor boy;; but the next set has more Jon. Featuring Valentine cupcake shenanigans, scary!Nightwing and the absurd origin of the MAGIC ZATANA. 
> 
> ...


Some funny is that your username sounds like cupcakesparkles.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Some funny is that your username sounds like cupcakesparkles.


Haha It does doesn't it? My Username actually means CutiepieSparkles

----------


## adrikito

Seems that Talia is responsible of those tests, not adeline, for make Slade, Batman enemy.. You should see deathstroke 31 last page.

"Slade son" in DC NATION:

Screen Shot 522.jpg

----------


## dietrich

Seems Damian has a lot of young, naive and gullible fans. Getting tried of this. Enjoy the the story and wait till the end before assuming. I understand your frustration but this isn't the way to deal with it 

If Damian turns out to be Slade's son then he turns out to be Slade's. At that point either hit DC where it hurts by not ever letting them see a dime of yours 

Even better give it to the competition whether you like their stuff or not. Give your Damian budget to Marvel. Or enjoy the character as always since Damian is more than the son of batman. If all you like about him is batman's son then the character was never for you.

Point is these jabs are getting old. If you are angry hit the company. Hit them hard. If a writer is pulling your string's do not support their work.
That's the way to handle dissatisfaction.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Seems that Talia is responsible of those tests, not adeline, for make Slade, Batman enemy.. You should see deathstroke 31 last page.
> 
> Slade son in DC NATION:
> 
> Screen Shot 522.jpg






Instead of assuming or believing the vague follow what was stated directly

----------


## Armor of God

It literally says Son of Batman in DC Nation 0 No Justice teaser which takes place currently and after pretty much everything in DC is publishing and for some reason Andrikito thinks he's Slade's son?

Priest's Deathstroke has always been a soap opera. Characters having agendas, lying and sleeping around is the norm. There's no need to panic...yet.

Percy also referred to Damian as Damian Wayne in his interview and said that he has a Morrison era inspired arc coming up.

----------


## Katana500

> Seems Damian has a lot of young, naive and gullible fans. Getting tried of this. Enjoy the the story and wait till the end before assuming. I understand your frustration but this isn't the way to deal with it 
> 
> If Damian turns out to be Slade's son then he turns out to be Slade's. At that point either hit DC where it hurts by not ever letting them see a dime of yours 
> 
> Even better give it to the competition whether you like their stuff or not. Give your Damian budget to Marvel. Or enjoy the character as always since Damian is more than the son of batman. If all you like about him is batman's son then the character was never for you.
> 
> Point is these jabs are getting old. If you are angry hit the company. Hit them hard. If a writer is pulling your string's do not support their work.
> That's the way to handle dissatisfaction.



Yeah dunno why everyone is freaking out so much.  Talia is probably just using Damian as a way to get Deathstroke and Batman to take each other so she can advance her own agenda.

And Adeline has really been trying to use everyone to take Slade down... Terra, New Super-Man, the rest of team Defiance and now Batman!

----------


## dietrich

It seems to me that DC has gone out of it's way to leave hint's for those who might freak out [Damian fan's]about the outcome of this face off.

Priest seem's to be playing the crowd that resent's Damian being the Son of Batman. Like a red meat crowd. We should just enjoy the face of.

----------


## dietrich

> Instead of assuming or believing the vague follow what was stated directly


Is that dark Robin in the doorway? How is Clark missing that?

----------


## The Dying Detective

> It seems to me that DC has gone out of it's way to leave hint's for those who might freak out [Damian fan's]about the outcome of this face off.
> 
> Priest seem's to be playing the crowd that resent's Damian being the Son of Batman. Like a red meat crowd. We should just enjoy the face of.


Folks like Shawn James who come up with the stupid idea that the Robin mantle should be some sort of audience surrogate type role and that Damian being Bruce's son replaces them are deluded there's nothing remotely wrong with Batman having a son. Jason wasn't an everyman like Tim was but he was well received when he came onto the scene thaks to some old fan letters I found I even found one that belonged to someone crying over his death. So why should the Robin role be some sort of audience surrogate role any way? Also either editorial was asleep at the wheel again or they gave themselves away by labeling Damian the Son of Batman in No Justice. And I am sure Talia confrontation with Damian and Jon pretty much gave it away since she called the fact he held back a Bruce move.

----------


## adrikito

> Seems Damian has a lot of young, naive and gullible fans. Getting tried of this. Enjoy the the story and wait till the end before assuming. I understand your frustration but this isn't the way to deal with it 
> 
> Point is these jabs are getting old. If you are angry hit the company. Hit them hard. If a writer is pulling your string's do not support their work.
> That's the way to handle dissatisfaction.


Are you talking with me? You read the comment without saw the image? I said "Slade Son" with one image saying *Son of batman*.




> It literally says Son of Batman in DC Nation 0 No Justice teaser which takes place currently and after pretty much everything in DC is publishing and for some reason Andrikito thinks he's Slade's son?
> 
> Priest's Deathstroke has always been a soap opera. Characters having agendas, lying and sleeping around is the norm. There's no need to panic...yet.
> 
> Percy also referred to Damian as Damian Wayne in his interview and said that he has a Morrison era inspired arc coming up.


EVERYONE *Is a Joke**, for this I put this image saying look is "Slade son" with one image saying son of batman..*  *Seems that everyone is angry today. And my comment appeared in bad moment and NOBODY saw the image* and now I am against everyone, apparently.  :Confused: 

All this was one stupid idea, they continue adding *son of batman* everywhere.. Is one Talia revenge against Batman for something. *ruining his son life again, like when she killed Damian.*  :Mad:  Some characters can´t learn of her old mistakes and change a little. WORST MOTHER OF THE COMICS.

----------


## TheCape

Are we really talking about this again,.when we know.the answers already.

----------


## Zaresh

Regardless which Robin we were speaking about, every one of them are Batman's son: spiritually and also for some of them legally as well. I think at this point is safe to say that it's a mythos thing, rather that it meaning that our current Robin is Batman's biological son.

----------


## dietrich

> Are you talking with me? You read the comment without saw the image? I said "Slade Son" with one image saying *Son of batman*.
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYONE *Is a Joke**, for this I put this image saying look is "Slade son" with one image saying son of batman..*  *Seems that everyone is angry today. And my comment appeared in bad moment and NOBODY saw the image* and now I am against everyone, apparently. 
> 
> All this was one stupid idea, they continue adding *son of batman* everywhere.. Is one Talia revenge against Batman for something. *ruining his son life again, like when she killed Damian.*  Some characters can´t learn of her old mistakes and change a little. WORST MOTHER OF THE COMICS.


Fair dues adrikito. Guess my sense of humour is off today.

----------


## dietrich

> Folks like Shawn James who come up with the stupid idea that the Robin mantle should be some sort of audience surrogate type role and that Damian being Bruce's son replaces them are deluded there's nothing remotely wrong with Batman having a son. Jason wasn't an everyman like Tim was but he was well received when he came onto the scene thaks to some old fan letters I found I even found one that belonged to someone crying over his death. So why should the Robin role be some sort of audience surrogate role any way? Also either editorial was asleep at the wheel again or they gave themselves away by labeling Damian the Son of Batman in No Justice. And I am sure Talia confrontation with Damian and Jon pretty much gave it away since she called the fact he held back a Bruce move.


Agreed. I don't think the audience needs a surrogate. Besides most of us would rather be Batman than Robin.
Robin doesn't need to be an every man or Batman's son to work. However I do like the batman Reborn Concept. I love the evolution the next step. Batman coming full circle. That is the beauty of Morrison's take. What makes it special to me is that idea of wholeness. Batman's !st adopted family taking his 1st biological son [the net generation Wayne] and saving him. Damian is already mentally stronger than Bruce, better adjusted and has better prospects thanks in huge part to Dick [his Batman]

BruceBatman would not have been able to accomplish what Dick did. For that you needed a HAPPY, WELL ADJUSTED BATMAN [yes King Morrison already did it. Keep up]

Bruce saved Dick from becoming like the DickBatman we see in King's current story arc and Dick saved Damian. The mythos comes full circle. That is beautiful .

----------


## adrikito

> Fair dues adrikito. Guess my sense of humour is off today.


I have slept LESS THAN 5 HOURS the last night(similar to Batman) before start to work.  And my previous day was not better, working one *free day* all morning with my father and part of the afternoon(free day ruined).. for then sleep a few hours.
*
We all have problems.* However, is not only you, seems that everyone is offended/surprised here for my comment and Nobody was brave enough for see the image or read ALL my comment because I put DC Nation before the image.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Agreed. I don't think the audience needs a surrogate. Besides most of us would rather be Batman than Robin.
> Robin doesn't need to be an every man or Batman's son to work. However I do like the batman Reborn Concept. I love the evolution the next step. Batman coming full circle. That is the beauty of Morrison's take. What makes it special to me is that idea of wholeness. Batman's !st adopted family taking his 1st biological son [the net generation Wayne] and saving him. Damian is already mentally stronger than Bruce, better adjusted and has better prospects thanks in huge part to Dick [his Batman]
> 
> BruceBatman would not have been able to accomplish what Dick did. For that you needed a HAPPY, WELL ADJUSTED BATMAN [yes King Morrison already did it. Keep up]
> 
> Bruce saved Dick from becoming like the DickBatman we see in King's current story arc and Dick saved Damian. The mythos comes full circle. That is beautiful .


No they don't I can't understand why some people just won't let it go. The idea has a lot of merit and it makes up for how Morrison introduced Damian which did not bode well with a lot of TIm Drake fans.

----------


## TheCape

> Folks like Shawn James who come up with the stupid idea that the Robin mantle should be some sort of audience surrogate type role and that Damian being Bruce's son replaces them are deluded there's nothing remotely wrong with Batman having a son. Jason wasn't an everyman like Tim was but he was well received when he came onto the scene thaks to some old fan letters I found I even found one that belonged to someone crying over his death. So why should the Robin role be some sort of audience surrogate role any way? Also either editorial was asleep at the wheel again or they gave themselves away by labeling Damian the Son of Batman in No Justice. And I am sure Talia confrontation with Damian and Jon pretty much gave it away since she called the fact he held back a Bruce move.


Man, you mention Shawn James a lot, who is that guy anyway?.

----------


## TheCape

I found another fun Dami/Maps fanfic, i'm in a shipper mood lately.
https://archiveofourown.org/works/47...pters/10897103

----------


## Byrant

> I have slept LESS THAN 5 HOURS the last night(similar to Batman) before start to work.  And my previous day was not better, working one *free day* all morning with my father and part of the afternoon(free day ruined).. for then sleep a few hours.
> *
> We all have problems.* However, is not only you, seems that everyone is offended/surprised here for my comment and Nobody was brave enough for see the image or read ALL my comment because I put DC Nation before the image.




A better line:

Deathstroke: YES YES HE IS MY %$&/# SON, BUT I DON GIVE A #$&% FOR HIM. I WAS HORNY AND TALIA WAS THE ONLY #$/#$ CLOSE AND I WAS OUT OF CONDOMS................. YOU'RE NOT BATMAN...................DIE.

Note: i´m being sarcastic, this note is just for thoose who don't have sarcasm detector.:P

----------


## Byrant

Deathstroke 31



Super sons 13

----------


## dietrich

> Deathstroke 31


What about Joey?

----------


## dietrich

> No they don't I can't understand why some people just won't let it go. The idea has a lot of merit and it makes up for how Morrison introduced Damian which did not bode well with a lot of TIm Drake fans.


Morrison took steps to keep Tim relevant. The whole Batman is alive thing that kept busy and in use must have come from Morrison since it piggybacked/was nurtured by Morrison's story.
He made plans to return his toy to the chest so the status quo would be restored at the end but he was vetoed.

Tim Drake's fate was always going to be same. He was designed to be Robin but he wasn't going to be Robin forever. If it wasn't Damian it would have been Duke.
Damian is no longer his problem. If Tim can't survive outside of Robin that's not on Damian or Duke.

Of course hurting fans will never think that logically. 

The minute Tim starts getting regular good use in a good title most of the fans will settle. Thing's were okay for awhile until Tim return turned lackluster

The truth is that people are not being honest.  This is about roles, getting better treatment or preferential treatment.
A lot think that being the blood,adopted by or an inner circle member of Batman's family = more storylines.

----------


## Armor of God

New interview from Priest, here's what he said about Damian.

*Because he’s just Batman times 10, which makes him so much fun to write*

He could have said Deathstroke times 100 but he said Batman.

I think in the end at best(or worst depending on how you look at it) Slade might get another kid with Talia. This way everyone wins but even that I doubt.

----------


## Restingvoice

I love Damian, too. It’s just that, my take on Damian, I see him as being kind of a little pest, a little snotty. I don’t know why some fans want to see him as, “Oh, no, he’s misunderstood.” No. He’s kind of a little jerk. And I write him in that way in the Titans crossover and things like that. I wrote him as a little arrogant, taking command. At some point, Dick Grayson pulls his coat and says, “You know, you and I have to be on the same page.” And he goes, “I agree. Apology accepted.” [Laughs] Because he’s just Batman times 10, which makes him so much fun to write. - Priest

Oh that explains a lot.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> New interview from Priest, here's what he said about Damian.
> 
> *Because he’s just Batman times 10, which makes him so much fun to write*
> 
> He could have said Deathstroke times 100 but he said Batman.
> 
> I think in the end at best(or worst depending on how you look at it) Slade might get another kid with Talia. This way everyone wins but even that I doubt.


Well Damian was envisioned to be a mini Batman so it only makes sense for Priest to call him that And that means Damian has a half sibling.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Man, you mention Shawn James a lot, who is that guy anyway?.


Some blogger who tries to make it as a writer and runs his own novel imprint he even thinks he can run the comic book industry better than the current heads but he's been unemployed for nine years and his books don't make enough money to the point where his technology is stuck in the stone age. And he's even joined the Comics Gate Crowd. He's also a Damian hater who tried to over generalise why fans hate Damian and even once said that if Damian splits the fanbase he should be gotten rid off as in his view that means every time Damian appears in a Batman book it prevents Batman from selling above 100,000 units.

Anyway here's the link to his thoughts on Damian: http://shawnsjames.blogspot.my/2016/...much-hate.html

----------


## Armor of God

Yeah but if even Priest thinks "mini Batman"  when it comes to Damian then I see no reason why he'd want to change that.

As for the half sibling. I dunno, its possible, it allows Priest to leave his own mark on Deathstroke and it ties Deathstroke to Batman really firmly. But on the other hand Slade already has 3 kids and Damian already has eviler Damians like Suren, Mara and Heretic as well as Athanasia from Injustice who isn't all that interesting at all so there's a lot of redundancy here.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Yeah but if even Priest thinks "mini Batman"  when it comes to Damian then I see no reason why he'd want to change that.
> 
> As for the half sibling. I dunno, its possible, it allows Priest to leave his own mark on Deathstroke and it ties Deathstroke to Batman really firmly. But on the other hand Slade already has 3 kids and Damian already has eviler Damians like Suren, Mara and Heretic as well as Athanasia from Injustice who isn't all that interesting at all so there's a lot of redundancy here.


Exactly but Suren is no longer evil and neither is Mara. The Heretic is dead. So if a new one comes into the scene it could provide new, permanent rival for Damian to deal with maybe as a means to import Anthanasia over to the main universe.

----------


## Armor of God

I'm of the opinion that after Heretic, Suren, Mara and Athanasia it wouldn't be very original regardless of the current status of some of those characters.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I'm of the opinion that after Heretic, Suren, Mara and Athanasia it wouldn't be very original regardless of the current status of some of those characters.


I still think that if Talia has a kid yhrough Slade it might be DC's own method to try to import Anthanasia over to the main universe.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Morrison took steps to keep Tim relevant. The whole Batman is alive thing that kept busy and in use must have come from Morrison since it piggybacked/was nurtured by Morrison's story.
> He made plans to return his toy to the chest so the status quo would be restored at the end but he was vetoed.
> 
> Tim Drake's fate was always going to be same. He was designed to be Robin but he wasn't going to be Robin forever. If it wasn't Damian it would have been Duke.
> Damian is no longer his problem. If Tim can't survive outside of Robin that's not on Damian or Duke.
> 
> Of course hurting fans will never think that logically. 
> 
> The minute Tim starts getting regular good use in a good title most of the fans will settle. Thing's were okay for awhile until Tim return turned lackluster
> ...


And then people will be writing blogs about why Duke is hated. Getting better treatment should be the objective not preferential treatment that's wrong. The thing is with so many members of the Batfamily around it's kind of hard to do any of that.

----------


## dietrich

> And then people will be writing blogs about why Duke is hated. Getting better treatment should be the objective not preferential treatment that's wrong. The thing is with so many members of the Batfamily around it's kind of hard to do any of that.


I meant that a lot of fans feel Damian gets preferential treatment because he is Bruce's son.
 I feel writers should use who inspires them. Like Williamson, Orlando and Priest did/do with Damian. There are too many Batfamily members which means the usage will always be uneven.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I meant that a lot of fans feel Damian gets preferential treatment because he is Bruce's son.
>  I feel writers should use who inspires them. Like Williamson, Orlando and Priest did/do with Damian. There are too many Batfamily members which means the usage will always be uneven.


Tim's Red Robin series did pretty well despite later writer Nicieza's teen boy fantasy writing which mainly put Tim in sexualised situations involving women and the writers including the first writer Yost didn't even let Damian overshadow Tim. What's funny about that idea that Damian gets better treatment is that Tim is being written to be almost unstoppable but no one likes that.

----------


## dietrich

> Tim's Red Robin series did pretty well despite later writer Nicieza's teen boy fantasy writing which mainly put Tim in sexualised situations involving women and the writers including the first writer Yost didn't even let Damian overshadow Tim. What's funny about that idea that Damian gets better treatment is that Tim is being written to be almost unstoppable but no one likes that.


Quite a few fans love unstoppable Tim. One even called him superman's Saviour. But by preferential treatment they mean how often they get used by writers and stuff like that. Like the complaints about how Dick and Damian are the only Robins DC's pushing.

But I don't fully agree A lot of writers use him simply because they like the character or have story they want to tell with him.
Damian is Robin and Batman's son yet he is exiled from the bat books and the bat office. Not much special treatment there if you ask me. More like a character surviving against the odds.

I like to say that Tim will be fine but Tynion is doing him serious damaged. It's one thing when you can say a character isn't getting the chance to shine because of another character taking their spot it's another when a character is getting serious focus and spotlight but still falling flat.

Rebirth has been 2 years now. Tim has been next to Batman and the character has become even more unpopular. Tim is getting great treatment just his doctor is a quack who over prescribes.

----------


## Aahz

> I meant that a lot of fans feel Damian gets preferential treatment because he is Bruce's son.


I think there are two problems at the moment.
Some writers are basically writing Dick and Damian as the only true Robins, and let Damian antagonize the others without any consequences (and let them job to him in stuff like Robin War).

The other is that Tims treatment in terms of publication was really quite bad during the new 52, it had become better in Rebirth but it is still nowhere near the pre flashpoint days.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Quite a few fans love unstoppable Tim. One even called him superman's Saviour. But by preferential treatment they mean how often they get used by writers and stuff like that. Like the complaints about how Dick and Damian are the only Robins DC's pushing.
> 
> But I don't fully agree A lot of writers use him simply because they like the character or have story they want to tell with him.
> Damian is Robin and Batman's son yet he is exiled from the bat books and the bat office. Not much special treatment there if you ask me. More like a character surviving against the odds.
> 
> I like to say that Tim will be fine but Tynion is doing him serious damaged. It's one thing when you can say a character isn't getting the chance to shine because of another character taking their spot it's another when a character is getting serious focus and spotlight but still falling flat.
> 
> Rebirth has been 2 years now. Tim has been next to Batman and the character has become even more unpopular. Tim is getting great treatment just his doctor is a quack who over prescribes.


Funny in Batman Ninja all four Robins got pushed even though a lot of them got mischaracterised. I wonder whether Damian's exile had something to do with the glut load of Batfamily members and they didn't want to get rid of anybody because Batman and his group are great moneymakers despite the the hatedom that exist. Tynion despite doing quite a bit of damage seems to be trying sort of to fix Tim by having him step back a little from going around to try and turn Gotham into a police state and seek some help.

----------


## adrikito

> A better line:
> 
> Note: i´m being sarcastic, this note is just for thoose who don't have sarcasm detector.:P


That surprised me, I thought that he was the real batman.. My joke detector was bad received here. I am only angry like them when I heard Supersons nonsense(those who want DamianxSuperboy).

----------


## dietrich

> Funny in Batman Ninja all four Robins got pushed even though a lot of them got mischaracterised. I wonder whether Damian's exile had something to do with the glut load of Batfamily members and they didn't want to get rid of anybody because Batman and his group are great moneymakers despite the the hatedom that exist. Tynion despite doing quite a bit of damage seems to be trying sort of to fix Tim by having him step back a little from going around to try and turn Gotham into a police state and seek some help.


So there's a shit ton of character's affiliated with Gotham and the way you solve that is to exile Batman's NO1 sidekick, his underage son,the 2nd most important part of the Batman mythos! DC has such good ideas. Man they must be tired of winning.

Because you know Batman and BlueBird is what the kids are calling out for.
Batman, Robin, Red Hood, Batgirl are great money makers lets not pretend.

I like to believe you about Tynion but will believe it when I see it.

----------


## Armor of God

> I think there are two problems at the moment.
> Some writers are basically writing Dick and Damian as the only true Robins, and let Damian antagonize the others without any consequences (and let them job to him in stuff like Robin War).
> 
> The other is that Tims treatment in terms of publication was really quite bad during the new 52, it had become better in Rebirth but it is still nowhere near the pre flashpoint days.


That's just Tom King writing. He had Catwoman break Bane's back and ko 3 speedsters.
What other instances of jobbing are there? Damian has lost to Tim every single time and he ran away from Jason after attacking him from behind.

No Batman writer writes Dick and Damian as the only true Robins. Nightwing writers use Damian frequently but that's a different story.

----------


## dietrich

> I think there are two problems at the moment.
> Some writers are basically writing Dick and Damian as the only true Robins, and let Damian antagonize the others without any consequences (and let them job to him in stuff like Robin War).
> 
> The other is that Tims treatment in terms of publication was really quite bad during the new 52, it had become better in Rebirth but it is still nowhere near the pre flashpoint days.


Kicking someone's arse isn't antagonising them. Jason antagonises Damian and others far more than anyone else. But I guess when its Jason it's sass right.

Rebirth the batfamily has more mouths to feed and things were different. Robin used to roll with Batman these days he has heart to hearts with GG. Thing's change. We hope Tim get's better handling but must also accept that thing's change.

I don't agree that DC acts like Dick and Damian are the only two true Robin's. Dick and Jason are in GSG, WK  Dick and Tim were in NwNO so no I disagree.

Dick and Damian have featured in more story lines possibly but that does not = only true Robins.

----------


## Armor of God

Excellent point about White Knight and The New Order.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> So there's a shit ton of character's affiliated with Gotham and the way you solve that is to exile Batman's NO1 sidekick, his underage son,the 2nd most important part of the Batman mythos! DC has such good ideas. Man they must be tired of winning.
> 
> Because you know Batman and BlueBird is what the kids are calling out for.
> Batman, Robin, Red Hood, Batgirl are great money makers lets not pretend.
> 
> I like to believe you about Tynion but will believe it when I see it.


I was never under the impression Barbara was a great moneymaker as Batgirl not when she acts like a teen hipster despite being an adult. Well Tynion maybe the best hope for fixing Tim because he is the only one interested in writing him and he plans to take two Gotham characters with after his run ends so he might be the one.

----------


## dietrich

> I was never under the impression Barbara was a great moneymaker as Batgirl not when she acts like a teen hipster despite being an adult. Well Tynion maybe the best hope for fixing Tim because he is the only one interested in writing him and he plans to take two Gotham characters with after his run ends so he might be the one.


Babs makes money. she is Batgirl. Comics are fine but that's not where the money is.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Babs makes money. she is Batgirl. Comics are fine but that's not where the money is.


My mistake then but Barbara's hipster personality doesn't seem well-liked at all. Yeah movies and TV are where the money is at.

----------


## Aahz

> Kicking someone's arse isn't antagonising them. Jason antagonises Damian and others far more than anyone else. But I guess when its Jason it's sass right.


How about calling them "easy to kill Robin" and "easy to forget Robin"?




> I don't agree that DC acts like Dick and Damian are the only two true Robin's. Dick and Jason are in GSG, WK  Dick and Tim were in NwNO so no I disagree.
> 
> Dick and Damian have featured in more story lines possibly but that does not = only true Robins.


Not DC as a whole, but some of the writers (like King) do it imo.

----------


## dietrich

> My mistake then but Barbara's hipster personality doesn't seem well-liked at all. Yeah movies and TV are where the money is at.


Yeah not many people like hipster Babs. Comics-wise I like Steph as batgirl [probably because of Damian] but in my head Batgirl is Barbara. Cass and Steph need a lot of outside media representation to catch up.
YJ might help Steph so long as she's not reduced to romantic interest in love triangle.

----------


## Armor of God

> How about calling them "easy to kill Robin" and "easy to forget Robin"?
> 
> Not DC as a whole, but some of the writers (like King) do it imo.


And then Tim said that Damian was the easy to kill Robin.

King uses all Robins whenever he bothers to use Robins. I am Bane, Rules of Engagement, Travelers , Robin War, Grayson 12 etc.
He never makes exceptions, though how he uses them, thats a different matter altogether.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Yeah not many people like hipster Babs. Comics-wise I like Steph as batgirl [probably because of Damian] but in my head Batgirl is Barbara. Cass and Steph need a lot of outside media representation to catch up.
> YJ might help Steph so long as she's not reduced to romantic interest in love triangle.


Stephanie as Batgirl works well actually and she is more suitable for cultivating an audience among young girl because she is one in contrast to Barbara who isn't one now. If Weisman broke up Tim and Cassie then there should be no love Ttriangle he did it to Dick and Zatanna I'll bet he'll do the same to Tim.

----------


## dietrich

> How about calling them "easy to kill Robin" and "easy to forget Robin"?
> 
> Not DC as a whole, but some of the writers (like King) do it imo.


That is honesty in sass form and that's also from like 3 years ago not at all relevant here. [more the writer taking shots at those two]
Jason has the antagonistic family member in rebirth.

Damian isn't in King's current arc and he had Jason forget that Damian was Robin. That contradicts the relevant point. I wasn't happy that Rules of Engagement ended how it did but I wasn't surprised that Dick and Damian embarked on that journey. They are close.

Damian and Jason can't suddenly start hanging that's not believable neither is Jason and Dick suddenly becoming best bros. 
Relationships have to be established and sadly right now only Dick and Damian have an established relationship so it's easy and believable to use them like King did

----------


## adrikito

> New interview from Priest, here's what he said about Damian.
> 
> *Because hes just Batman times 10, which makes him so much fun to write*
> 
> He could have said Deathstroke times 100 but he said Batman.
> 
> I think in the end at best(or worst depending on how you look at it) Slade might get another kid with Talia. This way everyone wins but even that I doubt.


One Kid that is obviously one Kid Batman can´t change now suddently without reason. It is what defines him.

----------


## dietrich

> Stephanie as Batgirl works well actually and she is more suitable for cultivating an audience among young girl because she is one in contrast to Barbara who isn't one now. If Weisman broke up Tim and Cassie then there should be no love Ttriangle he did it to Dick and Zatanna I'll bet he'll do the same to Tim.


I don't recall Dick and Zatana having a relationship in the show. Was this in the comics? The love triangle thing pretty much killed my hype for YJ. That's not my bag and that's not the type of c**p I was expecting. Shipping is a disease as far as I'm concerned. Why can't we just have action? Wally and Artemis was organic and nice, Connor and Megan was annoying then fine, Megan and what'shisface was just irritating and Mal's romance felt like a token.

I know you like Tim and his multiple romances but Tim's already a woobie trying to make him a harem character in a family that has Dick Grayson is not only a stretch but doesn't bode well.

----------


## Armor of God

Lagoon Boy should be seafood.

----------


## TheCape

> I don't recall Dick and Zatana having a relationship in the show. Was this in the comics? The love triangle thing pretty much killed my hype for YJ. That's not my bag and that's not the type of c**p I was expecting. Shipping is a disease as far as I'm concerned. Why can't we just have action? Wally and Artemis was organic and nice, Connor and Megan was annoying then fine, Megan and what'shisface was just irritating and Mal's romance felt like a token.
> 
> I know you like Tim and his multiple romances but Tim's already a woobie trying to make him a harem character in a family that has Dick Grayson is not only a stretch but doesn't bode well.


There was a mutual attraction beetween Dick and Zatanna in the first season of YJ (when she was also on Dick's age group instead of Bruce) and they kiss at the end of the first season and they broke up at some point between that and Invasion. I guest that Dying Detective is suggesting than that would happen in the next one.

As for Tim, he is my favorite Robin but he is one of those characthers that i prefer him single, because he is really bad at dating and i'm not fond of harem charachters either.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I don't recall Dick and Zatana having a relationship in the show. Was this in the comics? The love triangle thing pretty much killed my hype for YJ. That's not my bag and that's not the type of c**p I was expecting. Shipping is a disease as far as I'm concerned. Why can't we just have action? Wally and Artemis was organic and nice, Connor and Megan was annoying then fine, Megan and what'shisface was just irritating and Mal's romance felt like a token.
> 
> I know you like Tim and his multiple romances but Tim's already a woobie trying to make him a harem character in a family that has Dick Grayson is not only a stretch but doesn't bode well.


At the end of season one of Young Justice Dick and Zatanna got together but no one got around to exploring how the relationship would have looked like and just broke them up as shown in the tie-in comics and season 2. I would not say Wally and Artemis was organic when the reciprocation was too sudden. Connor and Megan was more acceptable. Megan and L'gaan not my bag either when it seemed to be thrown in the viewers face very obnoxiously in the most exhibitionist way possible. Mal's romance was just uneventful. Oh Tim's romances are the least of my concerns actually I would not say no to seeing them come in at some point but they are not the priority. Romance is always a secondary in my books unless you are writing a romance story. Anyway back to Damian I wonder how they can fit Damian in? And it's kipnd of weird that Tim is wearing his costume.

----------


## dietrich

> There was a mutual attraction beetween Dick and Zatanna in the first season of YJ (when she was also on Dick's age group instead of Bruce) and they kiss at the end of the first season and they broke up at some point between that and Invasion. I guest that Dying Detective is suggesting than that would happen in the next one.
> 
> As for Tim, he is my favorite Robin but he is one of those characthers that i prefer him single, because he is really bad at dating and i'm not fond of harem charachters either.


I don't mind Tim having a sweetheart but I feel turning him into a harem character will turn him into something of a joke character.

Wow Dick and Zatana completely forgot about them but now that you mention it I remember the kiss

----------


## dietrich

> At the end of season one of Young Justice Dick and Zatanna got together but no one got around to exploring how the relationship would have looked like and just broke them up as shown in the tie-in comics and season 2. I would not say Wally and Artemis was organic when the reciprocation was too sudden. Connor and Megan was more acceptable. Megan and L'gaan not my bag either when it seemed to be thrown in the viewers face very obnoxiously in the most exhibitionist way possible. Mal's romance was just uneventful. Oh Tim's romances are the least of my concerns actually I would not say no to seeing them come in at some point but they are not the priority. Romance is always a secondary in my books unless you are writing a romance story. Anyway back to Damian I wonder how they can fit Damian in? And it's kipnd of weird that Tim is wearing his costume.


It is weird that tim is wearing that since it's not standard Robin uniform and it's not about moving with the trends [like Dick and tights]. It's Damian specific. There's a special reason why Damian wears a hood.
Are they gonna fit Damian in? Is this series gonna survive? I mean it's pretty much a definite that Damian and Jon are on their way but it's possible it'll be next season. 

Damian is my fav but honestly I think YJ should just be the original cast. Season 2 doesn't make me confident that the team can handle a large cast. Not every DC character has to be on YJ. 

I try to avoid talk of Damian in YJ because it sets off the 90's crowd. They are not willing to share just yet which is a shame.

----------


## TheCape

> It is weird that tim is wearing that since it's not standard Robin uniform and it's not about moving with the trends [like Dick and tights]. It's Damian specific. There's a special reason why Damian wears a hood.
> Are they gonna fit Damian in? Is this series gonna survive? I mean it's pretty much a definite that Damian and Jon are on their way but it's possible it'll be next season. 
> 
> Damian is my fav but honestly I think YJ should just be the original cast. Season 2 doesn't make me confident that the team can handle a large cast. Not every DC character has to be on YJ. 
> 
> I try to avoid talk of Damian in YJ because it sets off the 90's crowd. They are not willing to share just yet which is a shame.


Well, i wouldn't mind Damian or Jon making an apperance, but the cast is already to big, i would prefer a focus on the guys that we never saw much about in the previous season that weren't BB and Impulse (as much as i like those 2).

----------


## The Dying Detective

> It is weird that tim is wearing that since it's not standard Robin uniform and it's not about moving with the trends [like Dick and tights]. It's Damian specific. There's a special reason why Damian wears a hood.
> Are they gonna fit Damian in? Is this series gonna survive? I mean it's pretty much a definite that Damian and Jon are on their way but it's possible it'll be next season. 
> 
> Damian is my fav but honestly I think YJ should just be the original cast. Season 2 doesn't make me confident that the team can handle a large cast. Not every DC character has to be on YJ. 
> 
> I try to avoid talk of Damian in YJ because it sets off the 90's crowd. They are not willing to share just yet which is a shame.


Maybe giving Tim Damian's costume is their way weird way of bringing Damian without over crowding the cast. Unfortunately Weisman seems determined to try to fit the a lot of the DC Universe in you don't just have the Earth characters have the Rannians, the Reach, the New Gods, etc. Well the 90's crowd will have to learn that comics can't be stuck in the 90's I can understand that their favourites are not being treated like kings at the moment but there is no reason to get uppity about it. It makes them very immature.

----------


## dietrich

> Maybe giving Tim Damian's costume is their way weird way of bringing Damian without over crowding the cast. Unfortunately Weisman seems determined to try to fit the a lot of the DC Universe in you don't just have the Earth characters have the Rannians, the Reach, the New Gods, etc. Well the 90's crowd will have to learn that comics can't be stuck in the 90's I can understand that their favourites are not being treated like kings at the moment but there is no reason to get uppity about it. It makes them very immature.


I'm sure Jason fans are thrilled with Tim's characterisation in BTAS
That seems like the worst idea possible. If you don't have room for Damian then don't use Damian. butchering Damian and feeding some of his carcass to Tim is like tossing petrol on fire. A very very bad idea.

Sadly comic fans are somewhat immature as a bunch but I do feel the 90's kids have this sense of entitlement that's beyond that of other generations [in comics and this is just my personal opinion] 

Hey i was born mid 90's does that make a 90's kid? Anyway by 90s kid I mean fans of that era of comics. You know the goofy looking comics when Tim had curtains and YJ comics looked bad CN cartoons

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I'm sure Jason fans are thrilled with Tim's characterisation in BTAS
> That seems like the worst idea possible. If you don't have room for Damian then don't use Damian. butchering Damian and feeding some of his carcass to Tim is like tossing petrol on fire. A very very bad idea.
> 
> Sadly comic fans are somewhat immature as a bunch but I do feel the 90's kids have this sense of entitlement that's beyond that of other generations [in comics and this is just my personal opinion] 
> 
> Hey i was born mid 90's does that make a 90's kid? Anyway by 90s kid I mean fans of that era of comics. You know the goofy looking comics when Tim had curtains and YJ comics looked bad CN cartoons


Bruce Timm wanted Jason but the boss wanted him to include Tim so he mashed them together. Well either that or the costume is a hint that at some point Damian will make an appearance since he does cobble together his own costume in the beginning or in this case steal it from Tim. Well at times it is what keeps comics from moving forward apart from bad business decisions trying to keep the old crowd in instead of trying to get a new crowd. I was also born in the 90's actually. Well I think that's the general image of DC's comics though it's not exactly the case in this day and age.

----------


## dietrich

> Bruce Timm wanted Jason but the boss wanted him to include Tim so he mashed them together. Well either that or the costume is a hint that at some point Damian will make an appearance since he does cobble together his own costume in the beginning or in this case steal it from Tim. Well at times it is what keeps comics from moving forward apart from bad business decisions trying to keep the old crowd in instead of trying to get a new crowd. I was also born in the 90's actually. Well I think that's the general image of DC's comics though it's not exactly the case in this day and age.


Whatever they do its already a fail. Tim has no business wearing that Hood. There's an instory reason why Damian is allowed to wear a hood which is prohibited Robin attire. TIM HAS NO BUSINESS WEARING IT. Anyway can we get off the hood because that pissed me off and still does. 

I'm sure Bruce Timm had his reasons but that doesn't make Jason fans like myself happy that Jason Todd from BTAS will forever be known and go down in history as Tim drake. It irritates me just a bit everytime I see the character .

Damian can not be written to steal hat costume from Tim that's as insulting as making it seem like Superman is a ripoff Hyperion. Not cool at all.

I'd rather have a Supersons cartoon that keeps tight focus on Damian ad allows him to shine.

No business can survive just on the old crowd they need new blood to keep growing

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Whatever they do its already a fail. Tim has no business wearing that Hood. There's an instory reason why Damian is allowed to wear a hood which is prohibited Robin attire. TIM HAS NO BUSINESS WEARING IT. Anyway can we get off the hood because that pissed me off and still does. 
> 
> I'm sure Bruce Timm had his reasons but that doesn't make Jason fans like myself happy that Jason Todd from BTAS will forever be known and go down in history as Tim drake. It irritates me just a bit everytime I see the character .
> 
> Damian can not be written to steal hat costume from Tim that's as insulting as making it seem like Superman is a ripoff Hyperion. Not cool at all.
> 
> I'd rather have a Supersons cartoon that keeps tight focus on Damian ad allows him to shine.
> 
> No business can survive just on the old crowd they need new blood to keep growing


I see I get your point. It sure made it even weirder for me to know that the comic book Tim Drake was a vastly different character from the show version. Well in a lot of Tim Drake fan's eyes he stole the role of Robin from him and did not earn it so if Damian steals the costume from Tim it might not really matter in some ways to them since if he came he would be stealing the role of Robin from Tim in fan's eyes. It'll be interesting to see a Super Sons cartoon though most expect a more hardcore Damian with the the only who wasn't was the one from the Batman: Unlimited film series that changed his character. No which is why the New 52 happened only for it to fail after a while as interest was waning in it.

----------


## Rac7d*

> It is weird that tim is wearing that since it's not standard Robin uniform and it's not about moving with the trends [like Dick and tights]. It's Damian specific. There's a special reason why Damian wears a hood.
> Are they gonna fit Damian in? Is this series gonna survive? I mean it's pretty much a definite that Damian and Jon are on their way but it's possible it'll be next season. 
> 
> Damian is my fav but honestly I think YJ should just be the original cast. Season 2 doesn't make me confident that the team can handle a large cast. Not every DC character has to be on YJ. 
> 
> I try to avoid talk of Damian in YJ because it sets off the 90's crowd. They are not willing to share just yet which is a shame.



i think they are better off jsut making  SuperSon into its own series
it works in japa

----------


## JasonTodd428

Yeah, Super Sons needs to be series ASAP.

----------


## Katana500

> Yeah, Super Sons needs to be series ASAP.


To be honest Its the sort of show I could imagine if made being really popular with kids. Its a golden oppertunity for DC!

----------


## JasonTodd428

I know my young nieces and nephews love the comic so a show would be an easy sell to them.

----------


## Fergus

> I know my young nieces and nephews love the comic so a show would be an easy sell to them.


My kids love the comic too and DCSHG has been so popular. They even managed to outsell the Disney princess line [top girls merchandise line] a couple of years ago [don't know the figures for last year] which is an unbelievable feat.

There's money in targeting kids

----------


## Moonwix

> Yeah, Super Sons needs to be series ASAP.


At this point it is inevitable.  Look at how successful  'teen titans go' got when it was targeted at kids. DC knows there is alot of money to make here.

----------


## CPSparkles

> At this point it is inevitable.  Look at how successful  'teen titans go' got when it was targeted at kids. DC knows there is alot of money to make here.


I just want them to hurry up with it.

----------


## CPSparkles

0yongyong0tata gave Damian a head full of hair in Batman Ninja

----------


## CPSparkles

> I don't mind Tim having a sweetheart but I feel turning him into a harem character will turn him into something of a joke character.
> 
> Wow Dick and Zatana completely forgot about them but now that you mention it I remember the kiss


He doesn't have to be a Harem guy but a love triangle might be fun to explore.

----------


## dietrich

> My kids love the comic too and *DCSHG has been so popular.* They even managed to outsell the Disney princess line [top girls merchandise line] a couple of years ago [don't know the figures for last year] which is an unbelievable feat.
> 
> There's money in targeting kids


Knowing DC they are probably in talks to cancel it. Cancelling Supersons was rough but it's great prep for kids what to expect from comics. You get kicked and let down a lot.

----------


## dietrich

> 0yongyong0tata gave Damian a head full of hair in Batman Ninja


This is a lot of work.

----------


## Restingvoice

> 0yongyong0tata gave Damian a head full of hair in Batman Ninja


Did they just turned cell-shaded in the second to last screenshot or is it just me?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Did they just turned cell-shaded in the second to last screenshot or is it just me?


How do you mean? I thought they did that for all the screenshots

----------


## Byrant

> What about Joey?


Do you noticed that she alone watching Damian Says. "Our son, Bruce" in supersons 13 beforte Deathstroke 31?

----------


## dietrich

> Do you noticed that she alone watching Damian Says. "Our son, Bruce" in supersons 13 beforte Deathstroke 31?


Yeah. I think it's clear that Damian isn't Slade's. The story's getting more intriguing At 1st I suspected the old dudes WinterGreen and Alfred now I don't know what to think.

----------


## millernumber1

> Yeah. I think it's clear that Damian isn't Slade's. The story's getting more intriguing At 1st I suspected the old dudes WinterGreen and Alfred now I don't know what to think.


Clearly the grandfathers are involved, but Talia's involvement as well means there's something else happening.

However, I think it's key that in Deathstroke #31, Talia says "YOUR SON", not "OUR SON," which indicates to me that she could be talking about Joseph.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Clearly the grandfathers are involved, but Talia's involvement as well means there's something else happening.
> 
> However, I think it's key that in Deathstroke #31, Talia says "YOUR SON", not "OUR SON," which indicates to me that she could be talking about Joseph.


I'm really thinking she was the one who planted the DNA results because whatever she has in mind involves both Slade and Bruce. A friend I know speculates it's a ploy by Talia to make Damian question his heritage and join her.

----------


## dietrich

> I see I get your point. It sure made it even weirder for me to know that the comic book Tim Drake was a vastly different character from the show version. Well in a lot of Tim Drake fan's eyes he stole the role of Robin from him and did not earn it so if Damian steals the costume from Tim it might not really matter in some ways to them since if he came he would be stealing the role of Robin from Tim in fan's eyes. It'll be interesting to see a Super Sons cartoon though most expect a more hardcore Damian with the the only who wasn't was the one from the Batman: Unlimited film series that changed his character. No which is why the New 52 happened only for it to fail after a while as interest was waning in it.


I know but fan's are often biased. damian was given Robin by the who created and retains ownership of the mantel. By the acting batman and later by THE Batman. Robin never belonged to Tim just like it does not belong to Damian. 

What does earning the right to be Robin mean? Who says when someone has earned that right? Shows how much those fans know and how their mind works if they believe that a person has to earn the right to do good. That you have to earn the right be a hero or protect the innocent.

The original Robin felt that he had that's pretty much all that matters. and since Damian was willing to die to save others Dick and Bruce were right in their decision.

The Unlimited series was like a backwards world. Dick was Damian, Damian was Tim, Tim was Dick. If there is a Supersons cartoon then it only works if Damian is himself. that is the beauty of Damian. he's a lil spoilt brat with a golden heart and a poor attitude.

That's what makes his dynamic with Jon so good. If he was generic robin then it wouldn't work.

On Steph you are right. She is a great character for attracting young kids into comics. DC is difficult to figure at times. They have a lot of great IPS but they double down on batman and currently they are misusing him across all media. Give other properties a chance. Harley Quinn surprised the world maybe Steph can really catch on if given the exposure.

----------


## dietrich

> Clearly the grandfathers are involved, but Talia's involvement as well means there's something else happening.
> 
> However, I think it's key that in Deathstroke #31, Talia says "YOUR SON", not "OUR SON," which indicates to me that she could be talking about Joseph.


Right. At this point I'm giving up to trying to point out the hints or explain how gimmicks work.

The thing that pains is that this is actually shaping up to be a kickarse story but all the discussion is focused on the gimmick. It's frustrating.

I wonder why Talia would want the two on a collision course though?

----------


## dietrich

> I'm really thinking she was the one who planted the DNA results because whatever she has in mind involves both Slade and Bruce. A friend I know speculates it's a ploy by Talia to make Damian question his heritage and join her.


I saw that idea floated somewhere else but that means Talia thinks Damian is only doing what he's doing because of who his father is not because he wants to do the right thing.

I thought we just went over that in SS. I also heard the idea of a half brother floated. I like that idea a lot.

----------


## adrikito

> I'm really thinking she was the one who planted the DNA results because whatever she has in mind involves both Slade and Bruce.


When I saw her I thought, she is the reponsible of this DNA results.




> *A friend I know speculates it's a ploy by Talia to make Damian question his heritage and join her.*


Now all makes sense.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> When I saw her I thought, she is the reponsible of this DNA results.
> 
> 
> Now all makes sense.


Great minds think alike.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I know but fan's are often biased. damian was given Robin by the who created and retains ownership of the mantel. By the acting batman and later by THE Batman. Robin never belonged to Tim just like it does not belong to Damian. 
> 
> What does earning the right to be Robin mean? Who says when someone has earned that right? Shows how much those fans know and how their mind works if they believe that a person has to earn the right to do good. That you have to earn the right be a hero or protect the innocent.
> 
> The original Robin felt that he had that's pretty much all that matters. and since Damian was willing to die to save others Dick and Bruce were right in their decision.
> 
> The Unlimited series was like a backwards world. Dick was Damian, Damian was Tim, Tim was Dick. If there is a Supersons cartoon then it only works if Damian is himself. that is the beauty of Damian. he's a lil spoilt brat with a golden heart and a poor attitude.
> 
> That's what makes his dynamic with Jon so good. If he was generic robin then it wouldn't work.
> ...


A Lonely Place of Dying helped Tim earn the mantle of Robin for one thing even though Batman wasn't keen on it. If anything Damian needed to be Robin so that he could be more than just a killer but I guess earning means to not try and kill the current holder of the mantle. I only enjoyed the first two Batman Unlimited series the third one I only liked the part where the Joker and Penguin interacted. No if jon was partnered with Dick or Tim would be very boring. Well with the new Young Justice season about to put Stephanie in the spot light of the casual audience it should be just how she's going to get  apush provided they don't mess up the same way they did in season 2.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I saw that idea floated somewhere else but that means Talia thinks Damian is only doing what he's doing because of who his father is not because he wants to do the right thing.
> 
> I thought we just went over that in SS. I also heard the idea of a half brother floated. I like that idea a lot.


That's an interesting thought and probalby how editorial plans to revel why she is pitting Slade and Bruce against each other. If the half-sibling was something more original than what came before.

----------


## dietrich

> A Lonely Place of Dying helped Tim earn the mantle of Robin for one thing even though Batman wasn't keen on it. If anything Damian needed to be Robin so that he could be more than just a killer but I guess earning means to not try and kill the current holder of the mantle. I only enjoyed the first two Batman Unlimited series the third one I only liked the part where the Joker and Penguin interacted. No if jon was partnered with Dick or Tim would be very boring. Well with the new Young Justice season about to put Stephanie in the spot light of the casual audience it should be just how she's going to get  apush provided they don't mess up the same way they did in season 2.


You still didn't say what earning the right to be Robin means and lets clear one thing up by the time damian became robin he had already rejected his past, was well on the road to redemption, was already risking his life fighting crime, putting others ahead of himself, risking his life for others and saving lives. One of those being possum playing Tim Drake. He was already fighting with the family.

I hate this selective memory that some choose to have when it comes to some characters.

If we are going to have a discussion then lets be factual and fair.
Yeah he tried to kill Tim but he also saved Tim before he became Robin. 
Again don't know what it means to earn the right to become but if we are going by the events of ALPOD or the stories of other Robins then Damian more than earned the right to be Robin 30 times over.
If Tim's questioning Damian as Robin or Dick decision shows that maybe HE isn't fit to call himself a hero if he is so blind and selfish.

I know it was a hard time for him. It was a hard time for ALL of them.

I wasn't keen on any of the unlimited films.
Steph I hope you are right. YJ has a big cast

----------


## TheCape

The way of earning the Robin mantle is if Batman aprove you, that's the beginning, the middle and the end of it, both Tim and Damian were aproved, i don't even know why he keep insisting in this discussion.

----------


## Byrant

> Yeah. I think it's clear that Damian isn't Slade's. The story's getting more intriguing At 1st I suspected the old dudes WinterGreen and Alfred now I don't know what to think.


Who is Joey? Another Talia love?

----------


## Rajput

> Deathstroke 31
> 
> 
> 
> Super sons 13


Talia is the worst mother of the whole comics world. She said "our son Bruce alone", then "your son" to Slade. Poor Slade.

----------


## dietrich

At this point I feel you guys are just spamming this thread. This is a Damian Wayne Appreciation thread. If you want to hate on Talia or if you want to post/discuss Cherry picked out of context scans start another thread.

@ millernumber1 has already pointed out the obvious. We are all comic readers here so can we you know READ.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Talia is the worst mother of the whole comics world. She said "our son Bruce alone", then "your son" to Slade. Poor Slade.


A nemsis for damian

----------


## The Dying Detective

> The way of earning the Robin mantle is if Batman aprove you, that's the beginning, the middle and the end of it, both Tim and Damian were aproved, i don't even know why he keep insisting in this discussion.


It just came this way.

----------


## Armor of God

Yup, Talia hate is stupid,fictional characters people.

I also came across a scan of Damian returning a cat to Catwoman. Where is that from? Its definitely from before his death.

----------


## dietrich

> Yup, Talia hate is stupid,fictional characters people.
> 
> I also came across a scan of Damian returning a cat to Catwoman. Where is that from? Its definitely from before his death.


It was from Legends of the Dark knight volume 2. I am yet to read the story myself

----------


## Armor of God

Thanks mate

----------


## dietrich

Okay don't want to get my hopes up but I wonder if the tease from Supersons #10 is going to be finally answered in Supersons #16

“END OF INNOCENCE” part two! The epic battle between the Super Sons and Kid Amazo crashes to a close, and Superboy and Robin must decide how to pick up the pieces of the disastrous Amazo Project. The Super Sons face tomorrow in this latest chapter of their journey together!

I mean I believe the cover had saviour and there's that mention of tomorrow. Reaching I know but......

----------


## Armor of God

Yes please, they need to follow up on it and leave Savior aside. I prefer my 666 timeline separate from the Titans of Tomorrow timeline.

----------


## adrikito

> Who is Joey? Another Talia love?


Slade son.




> I'm really thinking she was the one who planted the DNA results because whatever she has in mind involves both Slade and Bruce. A friend I know speculates it's a ploy by Talia to make Damian question his heritage and join her.





> A nemesis for damian


That would not surprise me. TALIA, you lost him when Heretic killed him. 

Yes, she is Damian nemesis.




> Great minds think alike.


Thanks.




> On Steph you are right. She is a great character for attracting young kids into comics. DC is difficult to figure at times. They have a lot of great IPS but they double down on batman and currently they are misusing him across all media. Give other properties a chance. Harley Quinn surprised the world maybe Steph can really catch on if given the exposure.


Steph Batgirl run was perfect for this but DC is too obsessed with Barbara and N52 was one excuse for Forget Steph and Cass existence..

However I lost the respect for her when Burnside run started, I prefer not see Steph in that position now.. *Who knows maybe in 1 year I am happy thanks to YJ work with her.*

----------


## Rac7d*

> Slade son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would not surprise me. TALIA, you lost him when Heretic killed him. 
> 
> Yes, she is Damian nemesis.
> ...


No i mean another secret son of dethroke to abuse and he will be a neMisis for damian in his new TT

----------


## adrikito

> No i mean another secret son of dethroke to abuse and he will be a neMisis for damian in his new TT


Oh... OK.. Create one new character with Talia and Slade blood. For then, use this for confuse Batman. 

In the end, Slade will be the DC character with more descendants. However, all are in the GOOD side(because Grant is dead), is time to one villain son.

I prefer this than put Athanasia alghul in the dc universe.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> Oh... OK.. Create one new character with Talia and Slade blood. For then, use this for confuse Batman. 
> 
> In the end, Slade will be the DC character with more descendants. However, all are in the GOOD side(because Grant is dead), is time to one villain son.
> 
> I prefer this than put Athanasia alghul in the dc universe.


Please no. No more secrets kids. Let the ones we have grow up some and use a non blood related character for Damian to be an opposite of.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Oh... OK.. Create one new character with Talia and Slade blood. For then, use this for confuse Batman. 
> 
> In the end, Slade will be the DC character with more descendants. However, all are in the GOOD side(because Grant is dead), is time to one villain son.
> 
> I prefer this than put Athanasia alghul in the dc universe.


So, introduce another kid that Slade will not look after until their adulthood?

Pass.

----------


## TheCape

> So, introduce another kid that Slade will not look after until their adulthood?
> 
> Pass.


He would look after him and would ruin his life in the process, learning the most important lesson, don't be Slade's son :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Blue22

> Oh... OK.. Create one new character with Talia and Slade blood.


Actually...that'd be pretty funny. One of Talia's more incompetent henchmen gets the blood tests mixed up and confuses that kid for Damian. That's how this whole mess got started. It'd raise so many questions but it'd be hilarious XD

----------


## AlvinDraper

> Okay don't want to get my hopes up but I wonder if the tease from Supersons #10 is going to be finally answered in Supersons #16
> 
> END OF INNOCENCE part two! The epic battle between the Super Sons and Kid Amazo crashes to a close, and Superboy and Robin must decide how to pick up the pieces of the disastrous Amazo Project. The Super Sons face tomorrow in this latest chapter of their journey together!
> 
> I mean I believe the cover had saviour and there's that mention of tomorrow. Reaching I know but......


I believe that Tomasi had plans for that future, but with Bendis (and DC) cancelled Super Sons...this tease and future will die again...sadly
I was really excited to see Damian reacts to that future, also Jon's reaction since Bat!Damian forced his future version to Solar Flare the city

----------


## adrikito

> Please no. No more secrets kids. Let the ones we have grow up some and use a non blood related character for Damian to be an opposite of.





> So, introduce another kid that Slade will not look after until their adulthood?
> Pass.



OK. OK.. Talia is evil and wants some kind of revenge against Batman or manipulate Damian. 

Maybe she created something like Damian clones but with Slade blood, for only 1 saga and for this, we have 6 issues of this saga.

----------


## dietrich

> I believe that Tomasi had plans for that future, but with Bendis (and DC) cancelled Super Sons...this tease and future will die again...sadly
> I was really excited to see Damian reacts to that future, also Jon's reaction since Bat!Damian forced his future version to Solar Flare the city


We don't know that yet. Tomasi isn't done with Supersons and lord knows what books and stories DC and writers will put out in the future. At least there's AA2 with BatDamian to look forward to.

I know Tim said that but I don't believe him.
I mean pretty much everything he claimed Damian did we only see him Tim do.
He tried to kill Jon
He blew up Gotham Station
He triggered Jon's Solar Flare [I assume that was the solar flare Jon in TT]

The story doesn't show Damian do anything it's just tim saying it while doing the deeds him. 

I think Jon will be cool, he heard Tim's story and he told his dad him and Damian will always have each others backs. I'm sure he'll be too busy marvelling at that High Collar and the fact that AdultDamian isn't a short man.

Not to mention the fact that Adult Damian is bald. After Damian's jab at lex I'm sure Jon will have some fun with that.

----------


## Armor of God

I dunno if you guys remember but back in 2009 DC published a short story in Halloween Special featuring Damian. There was a villain called Sugar Tooth who was like a reverse Joker. His gimmick was wiping smiles away and making sure no one was happy because he hated Joker for jokerizing his daughters. I think he needs to return and serve as Damian's Joker. I usually groan at knock off Joker wannabes but this character just works especially for Damian, even more so if used in 666 timeline.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> I dunno if you guys remember but back in 2009 DC published a short story in Halloween Special featuring Damian. There was a villain called Sugar Tooth who was like a reverse Joker. His gimmick was wiping smiles away and making sure no one was happy because he hated Joker for jokerizing his daughters. I think he needs to return and serve as Damian's Joker. I usually groan at knock off Joker wannabes but this character just works especially for Damian, even more so if used in 666 timeline.


that sounds cool.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> I dunno if you guys remember but back in 2009 DC published a short story in Halloween Special featuring Damian. There was a villain called Sugar Tooth who was like a reverse Joker. His gimmick was wiping smiles away and making sure no one was happy because he hated Joker for jokerizing his daughters. I think he needs to return and serve as Damian's Joker. I usually groan at knock off Joker wannabes but this character just works especially for Damian, even more so if used in 666 timeline.


I think Starkids production used that sort of as their bases for the Sweet tooth villain they had in one of their stage shows. He was a villain that was candy themed and was really creepy due to the fact that every crime is candy based as were his weapons.

I have a feeling that the version of Damian that evil Tim seems to know isn't the one that we known right now. Maybe he wasn't saved by Bruce after his revival, or something. I just get the sense that this "Tim" is working off of some other script and trying to stop something that didn't happen in this time line.

----------


## dietrich

> I dunno if you guys remember but back in 2009 DC published a short story in Halloween Special featuring Damian. There was a villain called Sugar Tooth who was like a reverse Joker. His gimmick was wiping smiles away and making sure no one was happy because he hated Joker for jokerizing his daughters. I think he needs to return and serve as Damian's Joker. I usually groan at knock off Joker wannabes but this character just works especially for Damian, even more so if used in 666 timeline.


I've not read that title. Sweet Tooth sounds like  a fun unsettling villain. I like the name too.

----------


## TheCape

The only Sweet Tooth that i know, is the one from Twisted Metal.

----------


## Armor of God

Its Sugar Tooth not Sweet Tooth lol.

https://comicvine.gamespot.com/sugar-tooth/4005-66963/

----------


## Armor of God

You know after reading today's No Justice and Detective Comics I started thinking about Deathstroke. Sounds peculiar I know but No Justice definitely answered the big question so certain fans can start breathing easy. With that settled lets look at Deathstroke and compare it to Detective Comics. Priest evidently likes Damian and wants to use him in his stories, his Damian is competent and dangerous but not a caricature. In many ways similar to the likes of Deathstroke and Black Panther whom Priest has specialized in writing both of whom he modeled on Batman, Damian's father. But key point is that Priest wants to use him, he wanted Damian for Defiance as well and Damian may have even played a larger role in the current story arc as well but both times Priest was shot down by the editorial. In an era where Damian was practically banished from Batman and Tec I'd say a writer like Priest is an ally to Damian not enemy.

On the otherhand in Tec Tynion claims to be fan of Tim, Steph and Cass but who exactly cares about his Tim? His Tim is a parody. A Felicity Smoak archetype and with Cass  & Steph he has done absolutely nothing and now he just dangled their Pre Flashpoint histories like bait just when he's leaving to score some nostalgia points but not actually doing anything meaningful. I feel sorry for those characters and their fans even when there's a story that questions Damian's parentage being published right now. Even with that hanging over him Damian still has it better under the writer writing such a story.

So I'm guess what I'm trying to say is that even if momentarily Priest considered changing Damian's parentage I'm still grateful that he used Damian in his acclaimed book and I'd rather read Priest's Damian than say Tynion's "loves".

----------


## dietrich

> You know after reading today's No Justice and Detective Comics I started thinking about Deathstroke. Sounds peculiar I know but No Justice definitely answered the big question so certain fans can start breathing easy. With that settled lets look at Deathstroke and compare it to Detective Comics. Priest evidently likes Damian and wants to use him in his stories, his Damian is competent and dangerous but not a caricature. In many ways similar to the likes of Deathstroke and Black Panther whom Priest has specialized in writing both of whom he modeled on Batman, Damian's father. But key point is that Priest wants to use him, he wanted Damian for Defiance as well and Damian may have even played a larger role in the current story arc as well but both times Priest was shot down by the editorial. In an era where Damian was practically banished from Batman and Tec I'd say a writer like Priest is an ally to Damian not enemy.
> 
> On the otherhand in Tec Tynion claims to be fan of Tim, Steph and Cass but who exactly cares about his Tim? His Tim is a parody. A Felicity Smoak archetype and with Cass  & Steph he has done absolutely nothing and now he just dangled their Pre Flashpoint histories like bait just when he's leaving to score some nostalgia points but not actually doing anything meaningful. I feel sorry for those characters and their fans even when there's a story that questions Damian's parentage being published right now. Even with that hanging over him Damian still has it better under the writer writing such a story.
> 
> So I'm guess what I'm trying to say is that even if momentarily Priest considered changing Damian's parentage I'm still grateful that he used Damian in his acclaimed book and I'd rather read Priest's Damian than say Tynion's "loves".


Totally agree. Since Lazarus I've been trying to get across to some that Priest IS a Damian fan and enjoys writing him. I don't believe he has or ever had any thoughts about changing his parentage because that seems to be one a the reasons he likes the character.

In Lazarus he wrote Damian as a mini Batman with a dash of Slade. In interviews he talks about how he is like a little batman and you are right that Priest gravitates towards characters like that.

I just wish those fans who are worrying or giving the guy heat would hit the pause button and think rationally for a second.
Creator interest and goodwill is important and Damian doesn't need his fans alienating a creator who likes him and actually wants to use him.

Priest didn't and doesn't have to use Damian since he has others more relevant to his corner of Dc verse to work with but he choose Damian.

That is a fan and an ally.
Considering  that Batverse writers who Should be using Robin have pretty much ignored him I'm glad Priest didn't let the treatment from fans after Lazarus kill his enthusiasm for Damian.


I just wish people stop with the paranoia and just enjoy the book. Let the man work!

Yet to read No Justice. Was the issue good?

----------


## Armor of God

Yup those paranoid people need to read today's:

No Justice 1
Suicide Squad 41
And Flash 46 which came to my notice

If they have further doubts.

----------


## millernumber1

> You know after reading today's No Justice and Detective Comics I started thinking about Deathstroke. Sounds peculiar I know but No Justice definitely answered the big question so certain fans can start breathing easy. With that settled lets look at Deathstroke and compare it to Detective Comics. Priest evidently likes Damian and wants to use him in his stories, his Damian is competent and dangerous but not a caricature. In many ways similar to the likes of Deathstroke and Black Panther whom Priest has specialized in writing both of whom he modeled on Batman, Damian's father. But key point is that Priest wants to use him, he wanted Damian for Defiance as well and Damian may have even played a larger role in the current story arc as well but both times Priest was shot down by the editorial. In an era where Damian was practically banished from Batman and Tec I'd say a writer like Priest is an ally to Damian not enemy.
> 
> On the otherhand in Tec Tynion claims to be fan of Tim, Steph and Cass but who exactly cares about his Tim? His Tim is a parody. A Felicity Smoak archetype and with Cass  & Steph he has done absolutely nothing and now he just dangled their Pre Flashpoint histories like bait just when he's leaving to score some nostalgia points but not actually doing anything meaningful. I feel sorry for those characters and their fans even when there's a story that questions Damian's parentage being published right now. Even with that hanging over him Damian still has it better under the writer writing such a story.
> 
> So I'm guess what I'm trying to say is that even if momentarily Priest considered changing Damian's parentage I'm still grateful that he used Damian in his acclaimed book and I'd rather read Priest's Damian than say Tynion's "loves".


Interesting. I adore both Priest and Tynion's books right now. I would agree that Priest's writing is a lot deeper and more carefully constructed than Tynion's, but maybe it's just me, but I really like Tynion's Tim (and Steph and Cass, even though there's been serious missteps on Steph for sure).




> Yup those paranoid people need to read today's:
> 
> No Justice 1
> Suicide Squad 41
> And Flash 46 which came to my notice
> 
> If they have further doubts.


Is Damian in Suicide Squad and Flash? Wow!

----------


## Armor of God

> Interesting. I adore both Priest and Tynion's books right now. I would agree that Priest's writing is a lot deeper and more carefully constructed than Tynion's, but maybe it's just me, but I really like Tynion's Tim (and Steph and Cass, even though there's been serious missteps on Steph for sure).
> 
> 
> 
> Is Damian in Suicide Squad and Flash? Wow!


He's not in them per say but they brief deal with fatherhood/parent hood particularly Suicide Squad which guest stars Batman in this arc. Williams made an analogy between Deadshot and Batman being fathers to Zoe and Damian back in Trinity 16 and he continues that by comparing Damian's association with the LOA and Zoe's current kidnapping and brainwashing by Kobra for which Batman feels responsible for. Batman couldn't prevent Damian from living that life for 10 years so he'll save Zoe.

----------


## millernumber1

> He's not in them per say but they brief deal with fatherhood/parent hood particularly Suicide Squad which guest stars Batman in this arc. Williams made an analogy between Deadshot and Batman being fathers to Zoe and Damian back in Trinity 16 and he continues that by comparing Damian's association with the LOA and Zoe's current kidnapping and brainwashing by Kobra for which Batman feels responsible for. Batman couldn't prevent Damian from living that life for 10 years so he'll save Zoe.


Ah, cool! Thanks!

----------


## adrikito

> On the otherhand in Tec Tynion claims to be fan of Tim, Steph and Cass but who exactly cares about his Tim? His Tim is a parody. A Felicity Smoak archetype and with Cass  & Steph he has done absolutely nothing and now he just dangled their Pre Flashpoint histories like bait just when he's leaving to score some nostalgia points but not actually doing anything meaningful. I feel sorry for those characters and their fans even when there's a story that questions Damian's parentage being published right now. Even with that hanging over him Damian still has it better under the writer writing such a story.
> 
> So I'm guess what I'm trying to say is that even if momentarily Priest considered changing Damian's parentage I'm still grateful that he used Damian in his acclaimed book and I'd rather read Priest's Damian than say Tynion's "loves".


Steph and Cass stories and charaters were erased in N52.. Since Steph return in N52 this is the first time(for "kill" Tim, fortunatelly I am not his fan) that Tynion makes mistakes with Steph.. Yes, sometimes even loving certain characters you use them in a wrong way. 

Damian in SS is another example of love that ridiculize the character. I still have not forgiven this comic for turning him into a sick grandfather.

The Pre-flashpoint stories were *the best moment of Steph and Cass, something that DC erased many years ago.* . WHY IGNORE THIS?* STEPH/CASS OLD FANS ARE THE REASON THAT THEY ARE HERE NOW, did not you know that?*After make her one drepressed adolescent, I think that this was the best way to make return her smile.

ABOUT DAMIAN. I am Priest Fan(for deathstroke), I have no complains about how he use Damian.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> The only Sweet Tooth that i know, is the one from Twisted Metal.


http://starkid.wikia.com/wiki/Sweet_Tooth

There. He's a original character from a stage play based around DC characters.

Gonna say this carefully. While I like priests writing I have a hard time seeing him as dangerous. Making him like that is sending him two steps back. While yes he should be more strategic than Tim or Dick or Jason, he shouldn't be seen as he was when he first came in.

He's grown beyond the unlikable brat that thinks he should just have that Batman name because if blood and become someone more well rounded. While I do think that Preist does a good job eith him, I still feel that BMQ  did a better job growing that character.

----------


## adrikito

You are too obsessed with that Sweet Tooth... You want this character as a villain in a new SS volume?

----------


## AlvinDraper

By Sonialiao on Tumblr


By damian-lil-babybat on Tumblr


also...Mara is from RSOB or TT Rebirth?

----------


## adrikito

> By Sonialiao on Tumblr
> 
> 
> also...Mara is from RSOB or TT Rebirth?


WTF, He reminds me N52 Superman. without belt.

Mara appeared in TT Rebirth.

----------


## adrikito

> Yup those paranoid people need to read today's:
> No Justice 1
> Suicide Squad 41


Seems that nothing changed for Zoe(except that she is older now), I can´t see mind control. She hate this.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Seems that nothing changed for Zoe(except that she is older now), I can´t see mind control. She hate this.


Just noticed your sig. Maya has returned, and has been looking after Boyzaro and Robzaro. Well, more like warding off Robzaro's romantic ventures in the pre-Bendis Superman books.

----------


## adrikito

GLEASON WILL BE REPLACED FOR BENDIS AS SUPERMAN WRITER.

She is not in one active character in a serie, for this she continues in my signature.

----------


## Armor of God

Been thinking about Damian's potential love interests

Here's a list:
Nightstar from Kingdom Come who was his wife
Alexis Luthor from Multiversity, Earth 16 I think
Both are them are from alternate Earths where Damian is an adult.

In the main continuity theres:
Maps who has shown a crush
Emiko Queen/Red Arrow whom Damian likes
Maya Ducard? Maybe, she is pretty much a Damian character. Though they have a sibling style relationship.

He also had an established rapport with Rose Wilson, Supergirl and Stephanie Brown in the Pre Flashpoint continuity. But they were all considerably older and still are plus continuity non sense happened. Still prefer friendships with them especially Rose and Steph and 8 hope they return one day.

In the future Djinn and Crush will be added to Damian's TT.  No real guarantee either will be love interests and I'm hoping they aren't tbh.

Oh and there's Raven from the animated verse but thats a dead end all things considered.

I'd honestly like Maya. She's purely a Damian character, unshackled by continuity.

Not against Damian x Jon either. Not my preference but it could work.

Will probably make a similar list for his villains too.

----------


## TheCape

I never really gave much thougth to Damian's love life, but if i had to choose, i go with Maps, mostly because the potential comedy  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Maya isn't a bad choice, but i like then as just platonic partners, so is a difficult decision.

----------


## reni344

I have to say from what I have seen of Djinn I like her being a potential love interest an immortal genie with Damian sometimes being portrayed as being an immortal Batman I think that would be cool. I also don't see him being with "normal" girl like Maps and I think Emiko is too obvious and cliche at this point.

----------


## Katana500

I like Nightstar, could use some magic/time shenanigans/alterantive earth hijinks to get her to show up in the main universe. De-age her to 13 like Damian and it could be alot of fun. Good interactions for Dick, Starfire and Damian. Doubt it would ever happen though.

I like Djinns design but until we see her personality i dont really have an opinion.

The main thing i dont want to happen is for damian to end up with two or more love interests with even sized fanbases which will cause problems in the future. I think they should pick someone and stick with it as his main love interest.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> You are too obsessed with that Sweet Tooth... You want this character as a villain in a new SS volume?


Actually, yeah. He would have been a fun character but he's not owned by DC so what can you do. As I said, he would be funny to have around because of how he is and seeing Damian react to someone who is using candy as a way to commit crimes would be amusing given his personality. Jon would just be like, "Candy is not for hurting people! How dare you do that to chocolate!"

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> I like Nightstar, could use some magic/time shenanigans/alterantive earth hijinks to get her to show up in the main universe. De-age her to 13 like Damian and it could be alot of fun. Good interactions for Dick, Starfire and Damian. Doubt it would ever happen though.
> 
> I like Djinns design but until we see her personality i dont really have an opinion.
> 
> The main thing i dont want to happen is for damian to end up with two or more love interests with even sized fanbases which will cause problems in the future. I think they should pick someone and stick with it as his main love interest.



*Helen (Jenifer) Jordan,*- I honestly always thought that DC, if they kept her around Hal's niece would have been a good choice as a love interest for him. While they have opposing views -her's being more optimistic and hopeful and Damian's being a bit more on the logical serious side -they both seem to have similar view points when it comes to the world at large and, Helen can see through others defenses. She's got a strong connection to the supernatural, so she'd get the whole thing with the Lazarus Pit, and also can apparently see the dead and manipulate reality (as per the Specter). I kind of hoped that someone at some point would have picked her up for part of a YJ series, since she's roughly the same age (or would be the same age) as Jon and Damian.  

The issue there is I don't know where her family is right now in regards to the Jordan family. 

Maps -is okay, I just never saw her and Damian getting into things. 
Emiko -Too much like Mia and she is older than Damian, like I think she's 15 or so, closer to Walley. 
Maya -Sisterly honestly. I'd rather have her date Jon then Damian. 

Milagro Reyes -Jamie's sister, I know she lives way away from Damian, but those two could have been interesting. 

Sin -Canary's adopted daughter

Iris West -New Impulse before the change over. She was going to be part of a new YJ or All Star Squadron and was going to be pulling Damian on the dance floor to get him to loosen up

The issue is, right now, all or most of the new characters are older than him 15 on up, and given his attitude I don't see him hooking up with Djinn or Crush, because I don't think either would catch his fancy.

----------


## Fergus

> I have to say from what I have seen of Djinn I like her being a potential love interest an immortal genie with Damian sometimes being portrayed as being an immortal Batman I think that would be cool. I also don't see him being with "normal" girl like Maps and I think Emiko is too obvious and cliche at this point.


Good point. I haven't paid much attention to the new teen titans line up but I like the immortal genie as his love interest. 666 felt lonely

----------


## Armor of God

> *Helen (Jenifer) Jordan,*- I honestly always thought that DC, if they kept her around Hal's niece would have been a good choice as a love interest for him. While they have opposing views -her's being more optimistic and hopeful and Damian's being a bit more on the logical serious side -they both seem to have similar view points when it comes to the world at large and, Helen can see through others defenses. She's got a strong connection to the supernatural, so she'd get the whole thing with the Lazarus Pit, and also can apparently see the dead and manipulate reality (as per the Specter). I kind of hoped that someone at some point would have picked her up for part of a YJ series, since she's roughly the same age (or would be the same age) as Jon and Damian.  
> 
> The issue there is I don't know where her family is right now in regards to the Jordan family. 
> 
> Maps -is okay, I just never saw her and Damian getting into things. 
> Emiko -Too much like Mia and she is older than Damian, like I think she's 15 or so, closer to Walley. 
> Maya -Sisterly honestly. I'd rather have her date Jon then Damian. 
> 
> Milagro Reyes -Jamie's sister, I know she lives way away from Damian, but those two could have been interesting. 
> ...


Hmmm, I only considered characters Damian has interacted with. Some of them dont exist anymore.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> Hmmm, I only considered characters Damian has interacted with. Some of them dont exist anymore.


Until someone brings them back into play. That's the thing here Damian's kind of on his own with jon, being the youngest in terms of children characters as most are adults or older teens at this point. I actually would like it if they brought in more kids for him and Jon to interact with.

----------


## AlvinDraper

I never gave a crap about Damian's love life, he didn't seem like a character who would want a relationship...and most of the romantic relationships that DC created for him, well I didn't like that much...
Maya is basically his sister and Mar'i is his niece
Steph/Rose/Raven/Cass/Kara/Emiko are older than him (Emiko not that much, but she is a feminine version of Damian, I don't think they could work together)
Now Maps...I think they could work together, she is different than him and Damian need someone who is opposite of him...

Now, if we ignore the canon...since its not gonna happen anyway, Jon and Colin could be work as a romantic relationship for Damian...they already work together, are opposite of him, friends, "chemistry" (ugh, hate using this...) and Damian already learned some stuff with both of them, but at the end of the day...it's never gonna happen, so...I think my perfect choice for Damian would be *Maps*!


Also, Damian is *always* being paired up with older girls (Steph, Raven, Kara, Emiko...) in canon, never by the fans. DC should take some lessons...

----------


## adrikito

> Been thinking about Damian's potential love interests


There is another topic for love interests in CBR for talk about this.

I am interested in Djinn for Damian, better than add another girlfriend to KF. DC put him with many different girls in the last years, if DC continue like that many fanbases will hate him. I prefer even Roundhouse for her.

About Maya.. I should forget DamianxMaya for now. I saw her as another Step(perfect for damian). I think that I SHOULD LIVE IN THE PRESENT and try to accept what DC offers me. 

*Steph and Damian. My favorite DC characters as a couple.. What a beautiful dream.*

*We are in a point that I think that even Zoe Lawton can be Damian girlfriend, Amanda said that she is 12 years old(Suicide Squad 1)*.. And is the 2nd time that Kobra kidnapped her(starting this again in Trinity 16), Batman and Deathshot saved her previously in Suicide Squad 1. DC should give her powers or something for not use kobra for kidnapp her a 3rd time..

----------


## millernumber1

> I never gave a crap about Damian's love life, he didn't seem like a character who would want a relationship...and most of the romantic relationships that DC created for him, well I didn't like that much...
> Maya is basically his sister and Mar'i is his niece
> Steph/Rose/Raven/Cass/Kara/Emiko are older than him (Emiko not that much, but she is a feminine version of Damian, I don't think they could work together)
> Now Maps...I think they could work together, she is different than him and Damian need someone who is opposite of him...
> 
> Now, if we ignore the canon...since its not gonna happen anyway, Jon and Colin could be work as a romantic relationship for Damian...they already work together, are opposite of him, friends, "chemistry" (ugh, hate using this...) and Damian already learned some stuff with both of them, but at the end of the day...it's never gonna happen, so...I think my perfect choice for Damian would be *Maps*!
> 
> 
> Also, Damian is *always* being paired up with older girls (Steph, Raven, Kara, Emiko...) in canon, never by the fans. DC should take some lessons...


Well, this is a nice Damian/Steph fanfic I love, but it's set 8 years in the future.  :Smile: 

However, I am wholly on board with a Damian/Maps relationship. Partly because I think they're great together, partly because I'd just love to see more Maps.

----------


## Armor of God

Normally I dont give a crap about love interests either. Infact I often find myself  preferring stories without such characters. I'm more than content with how Damian's relationships are with Maya and Emiko right now and would like his relationships with Steph, Kara and Rose to return. That said, romance is a legitimate storytelling device and sooner or later some Damian writer will employ it.

----------


## Armor of God

> Well, this is a nice Damian/Steph fanfic I love, but it's set 8 years in the future. 
> 
> However, I am wholly on board with a Damian/Maps relationship. Partly because I think they're great together, partly because I'd just love to see more Maps.


This? I dont see anything and I dont think we need salty Tim fans lol.

----------


## millernumber1

> This? I dont see anything and I dont think we need salty Tim fans lol.


Oh, dear. My spellcheck is not working today. I meant to say "there is" not "this is".

What are you talking about Tim for?

----------


## adrikito

> Normally I dont give a crap about love interests either. Infact I often find myself  preferring stories without such characters. I'm more than content with how Damian's relationships are with Maya and Emiko right now and would like his relationships with Steph, Kara and Rose to return. That said, romance is a legitimate storytelling device and sooner or later some Damian writer will employ it.


We hope that DC don´t make the same mistake that with KF after Damian first girlfriend.. 

1 year later, another girlfriend. Change of book? Another girlfriend..

I would hate that.

----------


## Armor of God

> Oh, dear. My spellcheck is not working today. I meant to say "there is" not "this is".
> 
> What are you talking about Tim for?


Steph is usually seen as a Tim character and Tim's girl. If she and Damian got together then they're going to riot.

----------


## dietrich

So finally read DC Nation and No Justice.

*spoilers:*
 Enjoyed both though Damian felt a little OC in No Justice. I enjoyed him throwing his tiny bit of weight around with Fate, MM then stomping face first into Brainac.

Batman insisting on keeping his son close was cute though I feel the writer overcompensated with all My father lines. Jeez we get it! Though I guess they are forced to scream and repeat due to all the kerfuffle over Deathstoke v Batman


Side Note Harley had the best intro in DC Nation. That was just Boss! 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## millernumber1

> Steph is usually seen as a Tim character and Tim's girl. If she and Damian got together then they're going to riot.


I don't think so? The Steph fandom ships her all over the place. And the Tim fandom does the same with him, at least that's my casual observation.

But until they age Damian up, I'd much prefer him to be with someone his own age.  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

Damian's next appearance it's not much but I like lego and Aquaman so will be getting this

----------


## dietrich

I always liked Damian and Mari or the relationship that Multiversity showed and teased [lexi and Chris] The tension was intense.
Maya is cool but I feel she is way too close to Damian they're like siblings.
I like Maps and i don't mind Jon. Emiko is a female Damian so might be to similar though I'd like them to stay friends.

Batman is very gay [Morrision was right] lots of homoerotic context so a gay batman would be great.[don't bring Batwoman into this]

----------


## AlvinDraper

> Well, this is a nice Damian/Steph fanfic I love, but it's set 8 years in the future. 
> 
> However, I am wholly on board with a Damian/Maps relationship. Partly because I think they're great together, partly because I'd just love to see more Maps.


I don't know, Damian and Steph doesn't work for me, could be because I only ship her with Tim, Cass and Jason (Conner and Connor a little), but...I don't know, seems weird seeing them together

----------


## The Dying Detective

I think it's become some sort of common knowledge or belief in DC that Damian likes older women probably because of how high his standards can be.

----------


## wafle

> At least there's AA2 with BatDamian to look forward to.
> 
> .


I keep hearing about it... but i never see it in the solicitations. When is that coming out?

----------


## adrikito

The Hooded Robins:

Robins Stephanie Brown Spoiler Damian Wayne Robin.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> I keep hearing about it... but i never see it in the solicitations. When is that coming out?


i would say earliest 2019 since he just finished WW [I think] and he's got his TV and other titles.

He only made announced it at con late last year.

----------


## dietrich

> The Hooded Robins:
> 
> Robins Stephanie Brown Spoiler Damian Wayne Robin.jpg


Nice Damian and Steph.

----------


## CPSparkles

http://badlemonade.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

http://nicodrawings.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

It runs in the family

----------


## CPSparkles

The Bat and the Son

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian No Justice

----------


## CPSparkles

> Been thinking about Damian's potential love interests
> 
> Here's a list:
> Nightstar from Kingdom Come who was his wife
> Alexis Luthor from Multiversity, Earth 16 I think
> Both are them are from alternate Earths where Damian is an adult.
> 
> In the main continuity theres:
> Maps who has shown a crush
> ...


I like Maps as a love the most
More than  giving him a love interest I which DC develop and bring back characters specific to him. Like Maya, Colin and his cousin whose name escapes me.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I think it's become some sort of common knowledge or belief in DC that Damian likes older women probably because of how high his standards can be.


I can see Damian with an older girl. I think you are right that he has a thing for older ladies. He did consider Maps something of an uncultured child when she wiped snort with his hand  :Big Grin:

----------


## CPSparkles

> I never gave a crap about Damian's love life, he didn't seem like a character who would want a relationship...and most of the romantic relationships that DC created for him, well I didn't like that much...
> Maya is basically his sister and Mar'i is his niece
> Steph/Rose/Raven/Cass/Kara/Emiko are older than him (Emiko not that much, but she is a feminine version of Damian, I don't think they could work together)
> Now Maps...I think they could work together, she is different than him and Damian need someone who is opposite of him...
> 
> Now, if we ignore the canon...since its not gonna happen anyway, Jon and Colin could be work as a romantic relationship for Damian...they already work together, are opposite of him, friends, "chemistry" (ugh, hate using this...) and Damian already learned some stuff with both of them, but at the end of the day...it's never gonna happen, so...I think my perfect choice for Damian would be *Maps*!
> 
> 
> Also, Damian is *always* being paired up with older girls (Steph, Raven, Kara, Emiko...) in canon, never by the fans. DC should take some lessons...


There's a lot of Damian/Steph fan art and Fiction out there Damian and Raven is also super popular. In fact on AO3 Damian/ Steph and Damian/ Raven are his most popular female ships.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian No Justice


This reminds me of this

----------


## dietrich

> The Bat and the Son


Very cool. i like

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## Darkspellmaster

For me at least, I'm thinking more about him hanging around kids his age. And putting him at 13 means that more than likely someone is going to start up some sort of romance with him at some point. Let's be honest here, one aspect of Teen Titans has always been the romance subplots. Even in YJ, which was more geared towards kids and younger teens as per PAD, there was romance set up clearly (Cassie and Kon) and crushes (Secret to Tim, Slobo to Anita), etc. However it's going to depend on the ages the characters are, and how they're going to treat Damian. 

Actually I would rather him start off with friends that he can hang around with in civilian clothing rather than him hanging around in uniform with. 

Picture of Steph and Damian is adorable. 

I love the last one because it shows exactly how each of the boys react to him, Dick thinking he's sweet, Jason being sarcastic, and Tim just straight up carrying him like a sack of potatoes. It's too perfect.

----------


## dietrich

> For me at least, I'm thinking more about him hanging around kids his age. And putting him at 13 means that more than likely someone is going to start up some sort of romance with him at some point. Let's be honest here, one aspect of Teen Titans has always been the romance subplots. Even in YJ, which was more geared towards kids and younger teens as per PAD, there was romance set up clearly (Cassie and Kon) and crushes (Secret to Tim, Slobo to Anita), etc. However it's going to depend on the ages the characters are, and how they're going to treat Damian. 
> 
> Actually I would rather him start off with friends that he can hang around with in civilian clothing rather than him hanging around in uniform with. 
> 
> Picture of Steph and Damian is adorable. 
> 
> I love the last one because it shows exactly how each of the boys react to him, Dick thinking he's sweet, Jason being sarcastic, and Tim just straight up carrying him like a sack of potatoes. It's too perfect.


I guess romance sells teen comics but I'm with you on him just hanging with mates. Other's can have romances I don't think Damian is there yet.

I don't mind the school uniform.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## AlvinDraper

> There's a lot of Damian/Steph fan art and Fiction out there Damian and Raven is also super popular. In fact on AO3 Damian/ Steph and Damian/ Raven are his most popular female ships.


yeah, I was saving some fanarts of Damian on Tumblr (just Damian, not shipp-y) and every time some of Damian and Raven appeared (it was the same artist btw)
also I'm glad that these ships are popular there (even tough I don't ship them)...better than having his incests one being popular...

----------


## AlvinDraper

By hiyashe on Tumblr

also, its tagged as shipp-y, but since it didn't have anything...

----------


## dietrich

Batman and Robin Converse



 Won't mind a pair

----------


## dietrich

> yeah, I was saving some fanarts of Damian on Tumblr (just Damian, not shipp-y) and every time some of Damian and Raven appeared (it was the same artist btw)
> also I'm glad that these ships are popular there (even tough I don't ship them)...better than having his incests one being popular...


I think the incest ones are still the most popular. Same with all the Robins to be honest. The Jon ship is also very popular.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## adrikito

> 


I think that I saw this before in RSOB, that chapter of Damian against 2 nobody in Gotham.

----------


## AlvinDraper

> I think the incest ones are still the most popular. Same with all the Robins to be honest. The Jon ship is also very popular.


sadly...I was hoping that the ship with Jon would take down the ones with Dick and Jason and Tim, but...

----------


## AlvinDraper

By cacacerulean on Twitter

----------


## dietrich

> sadly...I was hoping that the ship with Jon would take down the ones with Dick and Jason and Tim, but...


I doubt those will ever go away 100% sadly.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> I guess romance sells teen comics but I'm with you on him just hanging with mates. Other's can have romances I don't think Damian is there yet.
> 
> I don't mind the school uniform.


Yeah, he doesn't strike me as a "I want to date" type yet. Yes he seems to have crushes, but those are normally with people that he can't really date, or he has respect for and it's more of a "I admire you" type thing. 

Speaking of schooling, who teaches Damian anyway? 





> I think the incest ones are still the most popular. Same with all the Robins to be honest. The Jon ship is also very popular.


Are we talking the ones with his brothers, or are we talking of the one with his dad and his mom. Because....those are creepy.

----------


## TheCape

> Yeah, he doesn't strike me as a "I want to date" type yet. Yes he seems to have crushes, but those are normally with people that he can't really date, or he has respect for and it's more of a "I admire you" type thing. 
> 
> Speaking of schooling, who teaches Damian anyway? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we talking the ones with his brothers, or are we talking of the one with his dad and his mom. Because....those are creepy.


Private teachers for a long time, now he's in a private school

The one with his brothers, those are the most populars, i've never seen much of the other 2, thank god.

----------


## adrikito

.. Ships..  :Mad:  Sometimes I want to go back to many years ago, when I started and saw a lot of hate against Damian.(less chances to create ships)

Or Before SS start.




> I think the incest ones are still the most popular. Same with all the Robins to be honest. The Jon ship is also very popular.


I hope that DC creates THE DEFINITIVE SHIP for Damian(the perfect girlfriend) for crush the other ships, specially the mentioned above for *Dietrich*. In that case we will avoid some future disturbing images.

----------


## AlvinDraper

> I hope that DC creates THE DEFINITIVE SHIP for Damian(the perfect girlfriend) for crush the other ships, specially the mentioned above for *Dietrich*. In that case we will avoid some future disturbing images.


DC can create the perfect girl or boyfriend to Damian (definitely girlfriend, who am I kidding), but it's gonna stop the shippers...it didn't with Dick (Star and Babs), people still ship him with Wally, or Tim (Steph and Cass), people still ship him with Conner, Damian...the one with Jon is getting bigger every day (gladly for me since I ship them, everyday they have new fanarts or fanfictions)
also yeah, I'm hoping that someday, Damian will stop having nsfw-arts...If he was older in them, I wouldn't mind, but ugh...i hate the ones with Dick Jay Tim Jon Raven Steph Cass, even Titus/Ace...gross

----------


## adrikito

> DC can create the perfect girl or boyfriend to Damian (definitely girlfriend, who am I kidding), but it's gonna stop the shippers...
> 
> also yeah, I'm hoping that someday, Damian will stop having nsfw-arts...
> 
> If he was older in them, I wouldn't mind, but ugh...i hate the ones with Dick Jay Tim Jon Raven Steph Cass, even Titus/Ace...gross


Seems that Damian personality(the famous asexual robin) and the big numbers of haters were beneficial for make that less people will care about the character sexuality for create these kind of ships.. 

RSOB ending and Rebirth broke his good streak.  :Frown:   :Mad: 




> it didn't with Dick (Star and Babs), people still ship him with Wally, or Tim (Steph and Cass), people still ship him with Conner, Damian...the one with Jon is getting bigger every day (gladly for me since I ship them, everyday they have new fanarts or fanfictions)


I know that, for this I hate this ship, because I saw this.. I block any person who put disturbing images with Damian in Tumblr. I prefer the haters images.

You can´t end something like this(unfortunatelly).. But if you create one EXCELLENT SHIP maybe some of that people stop and change his mind.

For this I never tried to know Colin, I imaginated that some people was interested in that character in this way and now superboy is his replace.
*
17 OF MAY AND NOT SOLICITATIONS..*  :Frown:

----------


## Fergus

Changing the subject. As much as I don't like King's writing I'm curious to read Damian with stepmum.

I mean chances are under King Selina won't have any interactions with her new family but other writers might.
Also wish we had some arcs showing the time between the desert and the wedding. 

When did Jason go from Bruce is crazy to I'm on board and I will make sure new mum has a great bachelorette party? I want to read what changed his mind.

----------


## Fergus

> Speaking of schooling, who teaches Damian anyway?


He finished his education before joining Bruce. He attends school with Jon Kent not for academics but to learn how to be a regular kid [social interactions]

He also took Drama lessons from Carrie in the new 52

----------


## Fergus

So Death of Superman is written by Tomasi. If he's writing for the animated universe might there be an animated Supersons project on the Horizon?

----------


## reni344

So just found out Super Sons is getting a maxI series in August 
https://twitter.com/ShellDogDCPR/sta...32174641238016
tweetsuper.jpg

----------


## Fergus

> So just found out Super Sons is getting a maxI series in August 
> https://twitter.com/ShellDogDCPR/sta...32174641238016
> tweetsuper.jpg


Happy to see more Super Sons material. My kids were quite upset when the cancellation was announced so this is very welcome news.

----------


## Rac7d*

> So just found out Super Sons is getting a maxI series in August 
> https://twitter.com/ShellDogDCPR/sta...32174641238016
> tweetsuper.jpg


what does that mean?

----------


## Fergus

> what does that mean?


Tomasi is doing a 12 issue series.

----------


## Restingvoice

Ah. So this is the monthly that will feed people until 2019. Good!

----------


## Fergus

> Ah. So this is the monthly that will feed people until 2019. Good!


I hope so. Then an ongoing title hopefully. I don't want them just putting Jon in TT or something like that which completely misses the point of SS.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> So just found out Super Sons is getting a maxI series in August 
> https://twitter.com/ShellDogDCPR/sta...32174641238016
> tweetsuper.jpg


Awesome news let all your kids know this so that they can be happy again.

----------


## Restingvoice

> I hope so. Then an ongoing title hopefully. I don't want them just putting Jon in TT or something like that which completely misses the point of SS.


Isn't the new continuity-free Super Sons starting in 2019 the new ongoing?

----------


## adrikito

Another year with the same.  :Mad:  Bad August start. Damnit  :Mad: 




> So Death of Superman is written by Tomasi.


Is not the kind of news that I don´t expect heard here but is INTERESTING.

----------


## blitzwolf215

> So just found out Super Sons is getting a maxI series in August 
> https://twitter.com/ShellDogDCPR/sta...32174641238016
> tweetsuper.jpg


Yay, this makes me happy.

----------


## Armor of God

I'm pleased.

----------


## AlvinDraper

oohh waking up to this news is the best thing ever! I'm glad that we're gonna have another title with Jon and Damian, its a good thing after the whole bendis thing

----------


## adrikito

> http://badlemonade.tumblr.com


awesome. I liked it.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Tomasi is doing a 12 issue series.


So superson is continuing?

----------


## Fergus

> So superson is continuing?


Yep it looks like.

----------


## Fergus

> Isn't the new continuity-free Super Sons starting in 2019 the new ongoing?


It could be I'm just glad we have something for fans to enjoy until 2019.

----------


## Fergus

> Another year with the same.  Bad August start. Damnit 
> 
> 
> 
> Is not the kind of news that I don´t expect heard here but is INTERESTING.


Well Damian is in Death of Superman so keen to see animated Damian written by Tomasi. Animated Damian is very divisive.

 Tomasi writing him should mean the DCAU gets the true Damian  Wayne which is a huge deal imo.

----------


## Armor of God

> Another year with the same.  Bad August start. Damnit 
> 
> 
> 
> Is not the kind of news that I don´t expect heard here but is INTERESTING.


Bad August? dude get real.

Damian is getting a 12 maxi by a popular creator that is heavily associated with him continuing a popular brand. Dick has Titans, Tim has YJ and Damian has Super Sons as the equivalent brand to those.

He's in Priest's Deathstroke vs Batman which is about him.

Teen Titans with a proper generation of characters.

Will show up in Percy's Nightwing.

Snyder will use him in the Last Knight, Morrison has Arkham Asylum 2. Then there's the Zoom books.

Damian's future is great and you should be grateful instead of being angry because you have some hatred for Jon.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Bad August? dude get real.
> 
> Damian is getting a 12 maxi by a popular creator that is heavily associated with him continuing a popular brand. Dick has Titans, Tim has YJ and Damian has Super Sons as the equivalent brand to those.
> 
> He's in Priest's Deathstroke vs Batman which is about him.
> 
> Teen Titans with a proper generation of characters.
> 
> Will show up in Percy's Nightwing.
> ...


No his issue stems from turning Damian into an old man.

----------


## reni344

> No his issue stems from turning Damian into an old man.


Hey  Old Men sell go look at Marvel some of their best books have Old Man in the title. Old Man Logan, Old Man Hawkeye etc. I  would not mind an Old Man esque Damian book.

----------


## TheCape

> Another year with the same.  Bad August start. Damnit 
> 
> 
> 
> Is not the kind of news that I don´t expect heard here but is INTERESTING.


Adrikto, i like you but... you really shoudn't be this unhappy for this, it just indicate that Damian is still going strong.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Hey  Old Men sell go look at Marvel some of their best books have Old Man in the title. Old Man Logan, Old Man Hawkeye etc. I  would not mind an Old Man esque Damian book.


Well it doesn't work when it's a joke for some crazier Damian Wayne fans.

----------


## Armor of God

> No his issue stems from turning Damian into an old man.


Um no. Damian was an old guy for about 1 issue only abd it was legit funny. There's nothing to get worked up about. Andrikito wouldn't mind Damian being Deathstroke's son just so that he wouldn't team up with Jon. That shows a far deeper (and beyond reason) hatred for Jon which he doesn't even deny than some old man Damian issue

----------


## Moonwix

I am very pleased with this news. Supersons was one of my favourite books from rebirth. I like Jon too, I'm happy DC as big plans for him. I'm also happy that I will also read more of Damian.
I'm also waiting for the inevitable super sons tv show that will spring out of this.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Um no. Damian was an old guy for about 1 issue only abd it was legit funny. There's nothing to get worked up about. Andrikito wouldn't mind Damian being Deathstroke's son just so that he wouldn't team up with Jon. That shows a far deeper (and beyond reason) hatred for Jon which he doesn't even deny than some old man Damian issue


Hmm different strokes for different people I guess I'm not sure why people hate Jon but I know one man who says he doesn't like Batman and Superman having kids in general because to him it takes away from the fantasy elements of the books not entirely sure what that means but I think it has something to do with suspension of disbelief. And that guy already hates Damian because of some idiotic reasoning behind the idea that Damian replaced the audience because he's Batman's son. But honestly why should they when Jon along with Damian are among DC's latest hits that they can use to market merchandise heck Jon is now a playable character in a game.

----------


## Armor of God

> Hmm different strokes for different people I guess I'm not sure why people hate Jon but I know one man who says he doesn't like Batman and Superman having kids in general because to him it takes away from the fantasy elements of the books not entirely sure what that means but I think it has something to do with suspension of disbelief. And that guy already hates Damian because of some idiotic reasoning behind the idea that Damian replaced the audience because he's Batman's son. But honestly why should they when Jon along with Damian are among DC's latest hits that they can use to market merchandise heck Jon is now a playable character in a game.


The overwhelming majority of Jon haters are New 52 Superman fans and Superman/Wonder Woman shippers. If Jon as he is was Diana and New 52 Superman's son then Clois fans would have hated him while the Superman/Wonder Woman fans would have loved him. He just represents the triumph of Clois and abandoning the New 52 which some fans cant get over.

With regards to Damian the combination of him and Jon have created the Super Sons brand. Its Damian's brand much like the Titans will always be Dick's brand, there will be ups and downs but it gives Damian something of his own and right now its popular, acclaimed and fresh written by an author with about a decade of experience writing Damian.

Look at those poor Cass and Steph fans, they get nothing, look at how far Tim has fallen, you think they wouldn't be happy if DC published Super Sons with Tim and Kon or Super Sisters/daughters with the female equivalents? lets not start kicking gift horses in the mouth for petty reasons. Hoping that Damian becomes Slade's son so that the Super Sons banner no longer represents him is asking for the character's demise. I would automatically question if you're a fan or a hater.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> The overwhelming majority of Jon haters are New 52 Superman fans and Superman/Wonder Woman shippers. If Jon as he is was Diana and New 52 Superman's son then Clois fans would have hated him while the Superman/Wonder Woman fans would have loved him. He just represents the triumph of Clois and abandoning the New 52 which some fans cant get over.
> 
> With regards to Damian the combination of him and Jon have created the Super Sons brand. Its Damian's brand much like the Titans will always be Dick's brand, there will be ups and downs but it gives Damian something of his own and right now its popular, acclaimed and fresh written by an author with about a decade of experience writing Damian.
> 
> Look at those poor Cass and Steph fans, they get nothing, look at how far Tim has fallen, you think they wouldn't be happy if DC published Super Sons with Tim and Kon or Super Sisters/daughters with the female equivalents? lets not start kicking gift horses in the mouth for petty reasons. Hoping that Damian becomes Slade's son so that the Super Sons banner no longer represents him is asking for the character's demise. I would automatically question if you're a fan or a hater.


You raise a good point because if you see over at the Marvel side of things people are still angry over Quicksilver and Scarlet Witch being changed back from being magneto's children ti even led to some rumours that the reason it happen was so Marvel could use them for their movies. While it works my concern is that once Super Sons becomes the mega hit Teen Titans was when it debuted as the New Teen Titans DC might find themselves in a rut as have a lot of intellectual properties have when after a while they need a new direction just so they can keep things fresh. I think it's possible to save Tim, Stephanie, and Cassandra Cain as things stand they just need to play their cards right well tynion needs to learn how to play his cards right. Superman Reborn gave him a new hand to play with but he didn't play it well enough. But once his run ends after Hill is done writing Tynion can use whatever Hill has done as an idea as to what he has to do to fix Tim and Stephanie as long as Hill's ideas hit it out of the park if you get my meaning. With the signs pointing to a Young Justice revival DC must their act together or die trying. Also Super Sons is not a new brand it's an old one which featured the hypothetical sons of Batman and Superman.

----------


## dietrich

> Bad August? dude get real.
> 
> Damian is getting a 12 maxi by a popular creator that is heavily associated with him continuing a popular brand. Dick has Titans, Tim has YJ and Damian has Super Sons as the equivalent brand to those.
> 
> He's in Priest's Deathstroke vs Batman which is about him.
> 
> Teen Titans with a proper generation of characters.
> 
> Will show up in Percy's Nightwing.
> ...


Sweet! That's a lot to look forward to  :Cool:

----------


## adrikito

> Well Damian is in Death of Superman so keen to see animated Damian written by Tomasi. Animated Damian is very divisive.


I miss this divisive Damian, that was the only problem.. *LESS PEOPLE WITH STRANGE IDEAS ABOUT MY CHARACTER. Better than those who want one Supersons couple. I prefer the haters.
*



> Bad August? dude get real.
> 
> Damian is getting a 12 maxi by a popular creator that is heavily associated with him continuing a popular brand. Dick has Titans, Tim has YJ and Damian has Super Sons as the equivalent brand to those.
> .


Supersons collateral damage is what really bothers me. Return with this serie is increase the RobinxSuperboy fanbase an more  images of that people.. In the end, I will have to forget the idea of search Damian fanart.




> Adrikto, i like you but... you really shoudn't be this unhappy for this, it just indicate that Damian is still going strong.


Sometimes I think that I choosed one character too popular(despite initially I thought the opposite) and I easily see things that I can´t support.. *He is the comic relief of Supersons(This is my problem, the old Damian was the WORST of that problem)* and this serie created RobinxSuperboy idea, both problems started with that comic. 

I can support the first problem, but not the second, I don´t like to know that there people with strange ideas about my character.

With one less popular character all will be more easy. 




> Um no. Damian was an old guy for about 1 issue only abd it was legit funny. There's nothing to get worked up about. Andrikito wouldn't mind Damian being Deathstroke's son just so that he wouldn't team up with Jon. That shows a far deeper (and beyond reason) hatred for Jon which he doesn't even deny than some old man Damian issue


I will surprise you here, I prefer him than Duke in the same team than Damian.  And you can´t call me RACIST(The problem of this character) when I am fan of another black characters. I hate Harper(the other Snyder pet) too.

TALKING ABOUT HATE in *CHARACTERS YOU HATE. DC EDITION.* one user said that like Damian he is the character with more chances to head a blacklist.. Not only SM/WW fans, there are Chris Kent fans or Conner Kents fans(like me) that are not happy with him.

*I hate everything that I think that harms Damian in some way*. Fortunately, it seems that Superman is one admirable hero now and.. The innocent and boyscout part is only for the kid.


*ANYWAY. I AM SO SORRY.. I WILL TRY NOT TO DISTURB WHEN YOU TALK ABOUT THAT SERIE* Except when you mentioned the school, I think that normally, I tried to not disturb you when you talk about this serie.

----------


## Armor of God

Super Sons hasn't done any collateral damage whatsoever. Everyone is comic relief there, it masterfully mixes humor with action and superheroics. Its what standard superhero comics should strive to be.

People make far more disturbing Robin x character ABC images than the ones with Jon. You ultimately have a problem with Jon. 

If you dont like Super Sons thats fine but lets not act as if Damian is in a terrible state these days because he's not. There's plenty to look forward to.

----------


## adrikito

I have my doubts that Superboy has been so ridiculed than Damian in that serie, but I can´t confirm that after leave this serie. 

He never liked me initially, is too innocent, pure, things that I never liked for Superman(I prefer see him as one amazing and admirable hero) and less when they putted him with Damian.

I said that I prefer not to bother the other users when you talk about this serie. This time you quoted me, in the opposite case I would not have started this.

*let's leave this conversation here.*

----------


## AlvinDraper

So...hm, just wanted to say that, I know that adrikito sometimes complains about the fanarts with Jon and Damian as couple and say that they are a bit disturbing but its not, I have a lot of them saved  (+400) and actually they are sweet and cute, a bit ooc sometimes but compared to others Damian ships...

----------


## AlvinDraper

by karinmin0507 on Tumblr


"Damian can’t call his father as dad"

----------


## Rac7d*

Supersons needs a show

----------


## adrikito

the BATCOW:

https://mrno74.deviantart.com/art/1-436488315

damian wayne batcow.jpg

----------


## dietrich

Because you're not gonna get it from DC........



OTA steps up

https://twitter.com/OtterTheAuthor

----------


## dietrich

> the BATCOW:
> 
> https://mrno74.deviantart.com/art/1-436488315
> 
> damian wayne batcow.jpg


This is awesome.

----------


## adrikito

> Because you're not gonna get it from DC........
> 
> 
> 
> OTA steps up
> 
> https://twitter.com/OtterTheAuthor


I saw this image few minutes ago in twitter.. He adopts(in his case pets) like his father.

----------


## dietrich

Robins

----------


## dietrich

Superbabies



https://twitter.com/tpoc0ik833jk

----------


## dietrich

Finally catching up on all the current comics I've missed. 

Shadow/Batman and SuperSons gave me 'the feels'. Such sweet moments.

I hope Orlando writes Damian and Bruce again. Soon!

----------


## adrikito

> Finally catching up on all the current comics I've missed. 
> 
> Shadow/Batman and SuperSons gave me 'the feels'. Such sweet moments.
> 
> I hope Orlando writes Damian and Bruce again. Soon!


This made me think in that special of Damian vs Alghul.. Is for June, no?

----------


## dietrich

> This made me think in that special of Damian vs Alghul.. Is for June, no?


The special is in June I believe. Honestly not sure why Ra's would be fighting Damian over Batman getting married.

----------


## dietrich

> Changing the subject. As much as I don't like King's writing I'm curious to read Damian with stepmum.
> 
> I mean chances are under King Selina won't have any interactions with her new family but other writers might.
> Also wish we had some arcs showing the time between the desert and the wedding. 
> 
> When did Jason go from Bruce is crazy to I'm on board and I will make sure new mum has a great bachelorette party? I want to read what changed his mind.


I liked that image of Jason fighting Anarky with a champagne bottle as weapon of choice.
Makes no sense Jason having qualms about Bruce marrying Selina. My guess is there was no story.

Would love some Damian and Selina but not under King. Hopefully we might get selina interacting with all the family in Tec or maybe SuperSons could have her guest.

I don't want her becoming his mum or him being rude to her. Just his usual snarky and superior aloofness will do

----------


## AlvinDraper

Oh i'm hoping that we see Damian interact with Selina, i don't think they ever did (they did?) and also his brothers! Especially Tim, last time was in 'Tec and its been so loooong

----------


## dietrich

> Oh i'm hoping that we see Damian interact with Selina, i don't think they ever did (they did?) and also his brothers! Especially Tim, last time was in 'Tec and its been so loooong


The Batman writers lately don't seem to care about the family as a whole or a Family. They just focus on the characters they like and act like the rest don't exist which is sad.

Family is the best thing about Batman.

----------


## adrikito

FINALLY, I WAS WAITING FOR 4 DAYS FOR SEE THIS COVER.. Funny cover. With this out, I can wait more time for the solicitations.

Teen Titans 21 cover.jpg

*TEEN TITANS #21
*written by ADAM GLASS
art and cover by BERNARD CHANG
variant cover by BABS TARR
Next up on the Teen Titans’ target list is none other than longtime antagonist Gizmo, whose neighborhood toy store secretly serves as a front for his arms-dealing business. (You can get a Nerf blaster and a rail gun? Cool!) But this whole escapade is about to blow up in their faces when they find Gizmo strapped to an atomic bomb that’s about to go off—right in the middle of New York City. And it’s rush hour to boot? Nice knowing you, Big Apple!

----------


## AlvinDraper

> The Batman writers lately don't seem to care about the family as a whole or a Family. They just focus on the characters they like and act like the rest don't exist which is sad.
> 
> Family is the best thing about Batman.


and let me tell you, its a shit decision, like you said Family is the best thing about Batman and the writer's don't care for this...

----------


## adrikito

> the batman writers lately don't seem to care about the family as a whole or a family. They just focus on the characters they like and act like the rest don't exist which is sad.
> 
> Family is the best thing about batman.


yes, family is the best thing in batman comics.

----------


## AlvinDraper

*Adventures of the Super Sons #1* 
*Writer:* Peter J. Tomasi
*Artist:* Carlo Barberi w/ Art Thibert
*Cover Artist:* Dan Mora
*Variant Cover Artist:* Jorge Jiménez
*Release Date:* August 1, 2018
The Super-Sons are back in an all-new miniseries written by Peter J. Tomasi! Check out the lost and secret adventures of Damian Wayne (Robin) and Jon Kent (Superboy) in this flashback miniseries that takes a deep dive into the bombastic bromance between the sons of the DC Universe’s greatest heroes. It’s an epic dual storyline that transcends current events, as Superboy and Robin find themselves targets of an interstellar team of young badasses called the Gang.


and also an interview with Tomasi (and uh guess this is a bad thing for Jon's fans, but Adventures take places before _Man of Steel_ by Bendis), preview of Super Sons #16 and Super Sons/Dynomutt Special #1
https://www.pastemagazine.com/articl...the-super.html

----------


## adrikito

One friend surprised me with this image(the kids of batman 666).. *A true Talia Jr. is here.* Of course, the book in this image reveals the source.

Damian Wayne Robin descendants Supersons.jpg

----------


## AlvinDraper

> One friend surprised me with this image(the kids of batman 666).. *A true Talia Jr. is here.* Of course, the book in this image reveals the source.
> 
> Damian Wayne Robin descendants Supersons.jpg


the kids ressemble Damian, ugh...

----------


## dietrich

> *Adventures of the Super Sons #1* 
> *Writer:* Peter J. Tomasi
> *Artist:* Carlo Barberi w/ Art Thibert
> *Cover Artist:* Dan Mora
> *Variant Cover Artist:* Jorge Jiménez
> *Release Date:* August 1, 2018
> The Super-Sons are back in an all-new miniseries written by Peter J. Tomasi! Check out the lost and secret adventures of Damian Wayne (Robin) and Jon Kent (Superboy) in this flashback miniseries that takes a deep dive into the bombastic bromance between the sons of the DC Universe’s greatest heroes. It’s an epic dual storyline that transcends current events, as Superboy and Robin find themselves targets of an interstellar team of young badasses called the Gang.
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET JESUS! THAT COVER ART IS AMAZING! 

I'm a grownass man and yet I can't contain my excitement.  Geeking out over a comic cover. Man if only this was available as a poster.

They look like a Rock Band emerging from the Trap room.

And the SuperBat symbol is a great touch.

This needs to be animated.

----------


## dietrich

> and let me tell you, its a shit decision, like you said Family is the best thing about Batman and the writer's don't care for this...





> yes, family is the best thing in batman comics.


The Bat office is really slacking. I don't get why they allow it to splinter. People love the Batfamily being family. Interacting with each other. It really can't be that difficult to have them interact or have soe form of continuity/flow between them.

At this point I don't know what the relationship between Dick and Tim's like, do Jason and Tim get on, what's the deal with Damian and Tim.
If they all come together on sunday's then why Cass stop trying to chill in Damian's room or was that just Batkids razzing each other.

Crummy that the Signal is the one book that managed to make them a family.

----------


## dietrich

> FINALLY, I WAS WAITING FOR 4 DAYS FOR SEE THIS COVER.. Funny cover. With this out, I can wait more time for the solicitations.
> 
> Teen Titans 21 cover.jpg
> 
> *TEEN TITANS #21
> *written by ADAM GLASS
> art and cover by BERNARD CHANG
> variant cover by BABS TARR
> Next up on the Teen Titans’ target list is none other than longtime antagonist Gizmo, whose neighborhood toy store secretly serves as a front for his arms-dealing business. (You can get a Nerf blaster and a rail gun? Cool!) But this whole escapade is about to blow up in their faces when they find Gizmo strapped to an atomic bomb that’s about to go off—right in the middle of New York City. And it’s rush hour to boot? Nice knowing you, Big Apple!


WTF is going on here! 

The synopsis sounds very promising but that cover is confusing. They are in new York...... Shadow/Batman Damian comes to mind

----------


## dietrich

> One friend surprised me with this image(the kids of batman 666).. *A true Talia Jr. is here.* Of course, the book in this image reveals the source.
> 
> Damian Wayne Robin descendants Supersons.jpg


I can't make out the text.

----------


## adrikito

> I can't make out the text.


You can see this too in SS *Alvin* link.. But is only this image.




> https://www.pastemagazine.com/articl...the-super.html

----------


## dietrich

> You can see this too in SS *Alvin* link.. But is only this image.


Thank you. This is so amazing and so much to take in especially since I've not had time to read issue 15 of SS.

----------


## dietrich

> the kids ressemble Damian, ugh...


They look like if Jon and Damian had kids The girl looks like Jon.

----------


## Fergus

> *Adventures of the Super Sons #1* 
> *Writer:* Peter J. Tomasi
> *Artist:* Carlo Barberi w/ Art Thibert
> *Cover Artist:* Dan Mora
> *Variant Cover Artist:* Jorge Jiménez
> *Release Date:* August 1, 2018
> The Super-Sons are back in an all-new miniseries written by Peter J. Tomasi! Check out the lost and secret adventures of Damian Wayne (Robin) and Jon Kent (Superboy) in this flashback miniseries that takes a deep dive into the bombastic bromance between the sons of the DC Universe’s greatest heroes. It’s an epic dual storyline that transcends current events, as Superboy and Robin find themselves targets of an interstellar team of young badasses called the Gang.
> 
> 
> ...


Great interview. So Adventures of the SuperSons, this could be a great way to pass on the mantle without passing on the mantle.

Adventures of the Superman and Batman of Tomorrow.

----------


## AlvinDraper

> They look like if Jon and Damian had kids The girl looks like Jon.


wait...yeah...I mean, the girl really looks like Jon, but the boy ressemble more Damian, and the eyes prove it...its Talia's

----------


## adrikito

solicitations:

https://www.newsarama.com/40028-dc-c...citations.html

*DEATHSTROKE #34*
written by CHRISTOPHER PRIEST
art by CARLO PAGULAYAN and JASON PAZ
cover by ROBSON ROCHA and DANIEL HENRIQUES
variant cover by FRANCESCO MATTINA
It’s part five of “Batman vs. Deathstroke,” and “The Stormy Present” finds our two marquee combatants locked in the Batcave, forced to resolve their differences—or die trying! The showdown only turns saltier when the feds seize Bruce Wayne’s assets, including Wayne Manor, after Slade drops a dime. And Deathstroke shows Batman he’s not the only detective in town, *as Slade closes in on the mystery of his relationship with Robin*

*Ra´s opinion:* Another DETECTIVE.

----------


## adrikito

How curious, Damian Wayne and Iris West(Wally West daughter) fanart as a family, with a Daughter. 

I say that because after LAZARUS CONTRACT, he made enemies in Wally West fanbase. Today, deviantart surprised me with this fanart.

damian wayne iris west fanon family.jpg

----------


## The Dying Detective

> How curious, Damian Wayne and Iris West(Wally West daughter) fanart as a family, with a Daughter. 
> 
> I say that because after LAZARUS CONTRACT, he made enemies in Wally West fanbase. Today, deviantart surprised me with this fanart.
> 
> damian wayne iris west fanon family.jpg


What's funny is that the Young Justice Cartoon Fanon Wiki paired Damian with Wally West's fanon only daughter Irey West.

----------


## adrikito

> What's funny is that the Young Justice Cartoon Fanon Wiki paired Damian with Wally West's fanon only daughter Irey West.


I didn´t know that. But I can imagine that Damian has a lot of stories with different characters in fanfictions, I remember see one with Steph.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I didn´t know that. But I can imagine that Damian has a lot of stories with different characters in fanfictions, I remember see one with Steph.


Well in my experience Fanon Wiki's just take the original source material and add their own twist to it they don't write stories they just write 'facts' that they make up so no stories.

----------


## adrikito

> Well in my experience Fanon Wiki's just take the original source material and add their own twist to it they don't write stories they just write 'facts' that they make up so no stories.


In the past I participated in this kind of wikis. Now I only visit the wikis.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> In the past I saw this kind of wiki, I think that I remember how they work.


Yup that's pretty much how they work and with how Season 2 ended without a follow up season I can imagine the Young Justice Fanon Wiki had a great time adding Damian and Irey West to the canon.

----------


## adrikito

> Yup that's pretty much how they work and with how Season 2 ended without a follow up season I can imagine the Young Justice Fanon Wiki had a great time adding Damian and Irey West to the canon.


Maybe I will see the story.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Maybe I will see the story.


All you'll see are facts but go ahead I can't stop you anyway.

----------


## CPSparkles

> by karinmin0507 on Tumblr
> 
> 
> "Damian cant call his father as dad"


Why is he crying does he want to fly too?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Superbabies
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/tpoc0ik833jk


Such a grumpy baby  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

> FINALLY, I WAS WAITING FOR 4 DAYS FOR SEE THIS COVER.. Funny cover. With this out, I can wait more time for the solicitations.
> 
> Attachment 66119
> 
> *TEEN TITANS #21
> *written by ADAM GLASS
> art and cover by BERNARD CHANG
> variant cover by BABS TARR
> Next up on the Teen Titans’ target list is none other than longtime antagonist Gizmo, whose neighborhood toy store secretly serves as a front for his arms-dealing business. (You can get a Nerf blaster and a rail gun? Cool!) But this whole escapade is about to blow up in their faces when they find Gizmo strapped to an atomic bomb that’s about to go off—right in the middle of New York City. And it’s rush hour to boot? Nice knowing you, Big Apple!


Sounds great. Gizmo is a great baddie for them

----------


## Restingvoice

> How curious, Damian Wayne and Iris West(Wally West daughter) fanart as a family, with a Daughter. 
> 
> I say that because after LAZARUS CONTRACT, he made enemies in Wally West fanbase. Today, deviantart surprised me with this fanart.
> 
> damian wayne iris west fanon family.jpg


Fanbase isn't homogenous. Others can see that it's more the writer's fault than him, or that they're fans of both characters.

----------


## dietrich

Damian and Selina part 2

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Raven

----------


## CPSparkles

> One friend surprised me with this image(the kids of batman 666).. *A true Talia Jr. is here.* Of course, the book in this image reveals the source.




So Damian and Jon went on to have a life , marriage and kids? {not together ofcourse though this art makes it look like that} It's great to see that the SuperSons where Bros/same sex couple even into old age

----------


## RedBird

> *Adventures of the Super Sons #1* 
> The Super-Sons are back in an all-new miniseries written by Peter J. Tomasi! Check out the lost and secret adventures of Damian Wayne (Robin) and Jon Kent (Superboy) in this flashback miniseries that takes a deep dive into the bombastic bromance between the sons of the DC Universe’s greatest heroes. It’s an epic dual storyline that transcends current events, as Superboy and Robin find themselves targets of an interstellar team of young badasses called the Gang.
> 
> and also an interview with Tomasi (and uh guess this is a bad thing for Jon's fans, but Adventures take places before _Man of Steel_ by Bendis), preview of Super Sons #16 and Super Sons/Dynomutt Special #1
> https://www.pastemagazine.com/articl...the-super.html


LOVE that cover, so dynamic and powerful. Also the 'sides shaved' hair style has really grown on me for Damian  :Big Grin: 
I knew DC wouldn't let this duo go anytime soon.

----------


## The Learner

> So Damian and Jon went on to have a life , marriage and kids? {not together ofcourse though this art makes it look like that} It's great to see that the SuperSons where Bros/same sex couple even into old age


I think/hope the girl is Jon and Kathy's daughter and the boy is Damian and ______'s son. Who do you think the old guy is? My guess is that he is old man Bruce Wayne.

----------


## adrikito

> All you'll see are facts but go ahead I can't stop you anyway.


I am not the kind of person that can imagine Damian with one Metahuman or Alien as girlfriend.. For this I think that maybe is a good idea see this, maybe I am wrong.




> Fanbase isn't homogenous. Others can see that it's more the writer's fault than him, or that they're fans of both characters.


Yes, some people can be fan of both character. 




> Damian and Raven


WOW. DamianxRaven fanbase have very good images.

----------


## dietrich

> I think/hope the girl is Jon and Kathy's daughter and the boy is Damian and ______'s son. Who do you think the old guy is? My guess is that he is old man Bruce Wayne.


I was thinking Bruce as well but then the girl [who I presume is Jon's kid ] called him Pop Pop. Could it be Clark? I guess I'll find out when I read it.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian and Raven


This is really pretty.

----------


## AlvinDraper

what a crappy ending...
here hoping that the fan-artists can make something good of this issue

----------


## The Learner

> I was thinking Bruce as well but then the girl [who I presume is Jon's kid ] called him Pop Pop. Could it be Clark? I guess I'll find out when I read it.


I don't think Clark would age that much so fast. I mean we just recently got a story set five billion years in the future  [AC 1000], Clark wasn't aged a bit in it. That's definitely Bruce.

----------


## dietrich

> I don't think Clark would age that much so fast. I mean we just recently got a story set five billion years in the future  [AC 1000], Clark wasn't aged a bit in it. That's definitely Bruce.


Yeah thought he was a bit to old for a Kryptonian but the pop pop threw me. I guess one can address an old person as pop pop even when that old person is not their relation.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Yeah thought he was a bit to old for a Kryptonian but the pop pop threw me. I guess one can address an old person as pop pop even when that old person is not their relation.


Well, with how good of friends Jon and Damian already are, I could see their kids seeing both Clark and Bruce as their grandparents. That sort of thing does happen in real life every so often.

----------


## The Learner

> Well, with how good of friends Jon and Damian already are, I could see their kids seeing both Clark and Bruce as their grandparents. That sort of thing does happen in real life every so often.


This is what I was thinking too.

----------


## dietrich

I really wish we could get stories that showed us Jon and Damian as adult heroes.

----------


## Fergus

Great end to the current Supersons. Liked the teases for what's next.

----------


## Fergus

> I really wish we could get stories that showed us Jon and Damian as adult heroes.


There's no reason why we can't adventures set in the future. By Tomasi and DC's admission Supersons is a great entry point for Young and old readers. That's not a statement they have made for any other title. 
Tomasi talks about their popularity so it's pretty much a certainty that an ongoing series and maybe more is on the way. 

it's not often that a title or character's manage to capture the public's hearts like the the Supersons have done. DC sees and acknowledges that so they are not going to waste this. [we hope]

I need an Adventures series.

----------


## dietrich

Supersons was so satisfying. What an end. Tomasi gets Damian 100% it's always such a joy to read his work.
So much heart and warmth. Can't wait to read the adventures teased.



Can we please get the SS having an adventure with Nightwing. I can't believe that's not happened yet.
Cyborg seems to gets hacked whenever he hangs out with the bats.

----------


## dietrich

> Great end to the current Supersons. Liked the teases for what's next.


It was also teased in the Superman Special

----------


## legion_quest

> Yeah thought he was a bit to old for a Kryptonian but the pop pop threw me. I guess one can address an old person as pop pop even when that old person is not their relation.


Or they are related and Jon and Damien end up together and use science to grow children like Damien. 

I like that Tomasi has left it so that fans can decide for themselves, for the time being at least

----------


## BenThousan

How do you think Deathstroke vs. Batman will end? Damian will be Slade's son? I am convinced that in the end it will be revealed that Damian has both characters' DNA.

----------


## AlvinDraper

I was thinking that maybe the kids are children of Damian's daughter and Jon's son (or vice versa). Even tough I want them ending as a couple, don't think that DC will ever make them gays or bi




> How do you think Deathstroke vs. Batman will end? Damian will be Slade's son? I am convinced that in the end it will be revealed that Damian has both characters' DNA.


I saw this here and its my main theory now. Damian is Bruce's kid but Talia/Ra's used Slade's DNA to improve his abilities

----------


## dietrich

> How do you think Deathstroke vs. Batman will end? Damian will be Slade's son? I am convinced that in the end it will be revealed that Damian has both characters' DNA.


We already know how it ends because the story is set in the past. It's going to end with Damian being Bruce's son nothing to do with Slade.

If he had any genetic material that wasn't Al Ghul and Wayne then the numerous DNA tests would have shown this.

----------


## adrikito

> How do you think Deathstroke vs. Batman will end? Damian will be Slade's son? I am convinced that in the end it will be revealed that Damian has both characters' DNA.


Talia will have a secret son with Slade and cheated Bruce with this.

she is a spiteful lover that hates Bruce and Damian, even if the boy is her son too.

----------


## wafle

> Can we please get the SS having an adventure with Nightwing. I can't believe that's not happened yet.
> Cyborg seems to gets hacked whenever he hangs out with the bats.


Me too i hope it happens soon, i can't recall a single time Tomasi had Nightwing and Damian together. (only one i can remember is that nightmare Damian has after reviving.)

----------


## dietrich

> Me too i hope it happens soon, i can't recall a single time Tomasi had Nightwing and Damian together. (only one i can remember is that nightmare Damian has after reviving.)


He wrote them in B&R where Damian challenges the Robins to a fight and Nightwing gives him one of his Escrima sticks as a trophy because he [Damian] doesn't need to prove himself.

I can't believe it's been this long and the only brother to show is future Tim.

----------


## reni344

Tomasi is not revealing who those kids are or who the old man is guess we find out in Adventures of the Super Sons

https://twitter.com/PeterJTomasi/sta...04476763279363

----------


## dietrich

> Tomasi is not revealing who those kids are or who the old man is guess we find out in Adventures of the Super Sons
> 
> https://twitter.com/PeterJTomasi/sta...04476763279363


Figures.
I'm just glad that their future isn't just doom and gloom.
Also Clark/Bruce or both got to enjoy the high and joy of grandkids

----------


## BenThousan

> Talia will have a secret son with Slade and cheated Bruce with this.
> 
> she is a spiteful lover that hates Bruce and Damian, even if the boy is her son too.


But the plot happens in the past, I do not think Talia has a son with Slade. It makes more sense for Talia to put Slade's DNA in Damian (Bruce's only biological son) to fuck Bruce.

----------


## Katana500

> Tomasi is not revealing who those kids are or who the old man is guess we find out in Adventures of the Super Sons
> 
> https://twitter.com/PeterJTomasi/sta...04476763279363


i hope we do find out! I love happy futures!

----------


## adrikito

> But the plot happens in the past, I do not think Talia has a son with Slade. It makes more sense for Talia to put Slade's DNA in Damian (Bruce's only biological son) to fuck Bruce.


I had the same idea about this many weeks ago. DC would use a copy of Terry McGinnys origin in Batman Beyond.

----------


## dietrich

Love this so much



Yes Yes he is.

----------


## dietrich

> i hope we do find out! I love happy futures!


Me too  :Smile: 

10 char

----------


## BenThousan

> I had the same idea about this many weeks ago. DC would use a copy of Terry McGinnys origin in Batman Beyond.


I do not think it's exactly like Terry, I think Bruce will be 45% of Damian's father, Talia 50% and Slade 5%. It seems that whatever happens in this comic will not be very important in the present because both Talia and Damian say that Bruce is Damian's father, but there are still doubts. Everything seems to indicate that both men will be tha fathers, Talia had sex with Slade shortly after Bruce
(Maybe to get his DNA).
Priest has a special interest in making Deathstroke as Batman (this comic tries to compare Batman and Slade to say they are identical), now Talia had a relationship with Slade (the next thing will be call him "beloved" like Bruce or Ra's call him "detective" or that Selina wants to marry him) ... I would not be surprised if he did Slade Damian's father too.

----------


## dietrich

> I do not think it's exactly like Terry, I think Bruce will be 45% of Damian's father, Talia 50% and Slade 5%. It seems that whatever happens in this comic will not be very important in the present because both Talia and Damian say that Bruce is Damian's father, but there are still doubts. Everything seems to indicate that both men will be tha fathers, Talia had sex with Slade shortly after Bruce
> (Maybe to get his DNA).
> Priest has a special interest in making Deathstroke as Batman (this comic tries to compare Batman and Slade to say they are identical), now Talia had a relationship with Slade (the next thing will be call him "beloved" like Bruce or Ra's call him "detective" or that Selina wants to marry him) ... I would not be surprised if he did Slade Damian's father too.


Damian part Al Ghul, Part Wayne part Wilson = Baddest MoFo in comics.

That's just too much badassness in one small package

----------


## adrikito

> Love this so much
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Yes he is.


Maps.. I can´t remember the last time that I see her until this image.

----------


## Jackalope89

> I do not think it's exactly like Terry, I think Bruce will be 45% of Damian's father, Talia 50% and Slade 5%. It seems that whatever happens in this comic will not be very important in the present because both Talia and Damian say that Bruce is Damian's father, but there are still doubts. Everything seems to indicate that both men will be tha fathers, Talia had sex with Slade shortly after Bruce
> (Maybe to get his DNA).
> *Priest has a special interest in making Deathstroke as Batman (this comic tries to compare Batman and Slade to say they are identical), now Talia had a relationship with Slade (the next thing will be call him "beloved" like Bruce or Ra's call him "detective" or that Selina wants to marry him) ... I would not be surprised if he did Slade Damian's father too.*


And that's whats turning me off from the series. In his own series, Priest's Deathstroke is fine. But in Justice League, and in this, I'm starting to really dislike it.

----------


## The Dying Detective

If the DC Extended Universe stays the course and gets better and after Tim Drake, Cassandra Cain, and Stephanie Brown and maybe Jason Todd are introduced would anyone want Damian to join in?

----------


## Armor of God

> I do not think it's exactly like Terry, I think Bruce will be 45% of Damian's father, Talia 50% and Slade 5%. It seems that whatever happens in this comic will not be very important in the present because both Talia and Damian say that Bruce is Damian's father, but there are still doubts. Everything seems to indicate that both men will be tha fathers, Talia had sex with Slade shortly after Bruce
> (Maybe to get his DNA).
> Priest has a special interest in making Deathstroke as Batman (this comic tries to compare Batman and Slade to say they are identical), now Talia had a relationship with Slade (the next thing will be call him "beloved" like Bruce or Ra's call him "detective" or that Selina wants to marry him) ... I would not be surprised if he did Slade Damian's father too.


It wont happen. For one thing Priest himself wont do it, srcondly it damages the brand. 5% or 0.0005% once Slade factors in to the equation it becomes messy. Deathstroke isn't even a Batman villain at the end of the day and Priest isn't either a Batman or Robin writer. The arc is about Deathstroke vs Batman, this additional drama simply keeps the books soap opera nature intact. Vengeful lovers, scheming butlers, sons, Damian's parentage the book is just staying consistent with its MO.

----------


## dietrich

> If the DC Extended Universe stays the course and gets better and after Tim Drake, Cassandra Cain, and Stephanie Brown and maybe Jason Todd are introduced would anyone want Damian to join in?


The movie going public hasn't really taken to Robin at the movie but a non generic Robin like Damian might just change that.

I would love to see Damian on the big screen but I fear X23 might have ruined Cass and Damian's chances of making it.

----------


## Armor of God

> The movie going public hasn't really taken to Robin at the movie but a non generic Robin like Damian might just change that.
> 
> I would love to see Damian on the big screen but I fear X23 might have ruined Cass and Damian's chances of making it.


DC is only starting to use Steph in YJ, they've never used Cass and Tim's profile is lackluster. With Dick and Babs pretty much confirmed I believe Jason and Damian are next in line.

X-23 really makes no difference, for one thing its extremely unlikely that she'll get to be an actual costumed superhero. The actress seems to be moving on and the merger with Disney complicates things. Its far more likely that they'll just reboot Wolverine or get a new guy or both. Logan was out of continuity to begin with.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> The movie going public hasn't really taken to Robin at the movie but a non generic Robin like Damian might just change that.
> 
> I would love to see Damian on the big screen but I fear X23 might have ruined Cass and Damian's chances of making it.


What if they write Tim Drake to be the Spider-Man of the DC Extended Universe would he be less generic? THough yeha with how strong X-23 was on Logan Damian or Jason Todd might be needed to match that one.

----------


## dietrich

> DC is only starting to use Steph in YJ, they've never used Cass and Tim's profile is lackluster. With Dick and Babs pretty much confirmed I believe Jason and Damian are next in line.
> 
> *X-23 really makes no difference, for one thing its extremely unlikely that she'll get to be an actual costumed superhero. The actress seems to be moving on and the merger with Disney complicates things. Its far more likely that they'll just reboot Wolverine or get a new guy or both. Logan was out of continuity to begin with.*


I really hope so. I feared Marvel might have beaten DC to the quick with the arse-kicking kid type.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I really hope so. I feared Marvel might have beaten DC to the quick with the arse-kicking kid type.


It's not Marvel it's Fox Marvel had nothing to do with the success of X-23.

----------


## dietrich

> What if they write Tim Drake to be the Spider-Man of the DC Extended Universe would he be less generic? THough yeha with how strong X-23 was on Logan Damian or Jason Todd might be needed to match that one.


Isn't that Ezra Miller's Flash?

----------


## dietrich

> It's not Marvel it's Fox Marvel had nothing to do with the success of X-23.


Doesn't matter point is someone got there 1st. They gave that to the audience 1st

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Isn't that Ezra Miller's Flash?


Hmm so it is. But TIm Drake was the Spider-Man of the Batfamily but with Ezra Miller's Flash fufilling that role it will be difficult to do it with Tim. Still if DC plays their cards right they could have something the Marvel Cinematic Universe doesn't have if they use Damian, Cassandra Cain, or Jason Todd heck I actually like the idea of Lex Luthor building up the Injustice League more so than Thanos gathering the Infinity Stones to cull the population of the universe. And know the clash will be more awesome as the Justice League fights the enemies that are a match for them and will want to tears each other in two. SO that's already something the DC Extended Universe going for it.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Doesn't matter point is someone got there 1st. They gave that to the audience 1st


Fair enough. But Marvels till loses money they could have earned if they had not sold the X-Men film rights.

----------


## dietrich

> Hmm so it is. But TIm Drake was the Spider-Man of the Batfamily but with Ezra Miller's Flash fufilling that role it will be difficult to do it with Tim. Still if DC plays their cards right they could have something the Marvel Cinematic Universe doesn't have if they use Damian, Cassandra Cain, or Jason Todd heck I actually like the idea of Lex Luthor building up the Injustice League more so than Thanos gathering the Infinity Stones to cull the population of the universe. And know the clash will be more awesome as the Justice League fights the enemies that are a match for them and will want to tears each other in two. SO that's already something the DC Extended Universe going for it.


Come to think of it Bucky is Red Hood. Damn DC snoozed big time.

I like the league of villains idea.

I ever saw Tim as the Peter Parker type aside from the fact that he attended school. Tim's personality is different from Peter's and that's a huge deal breaker.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Come to think of it Bucky is Red Hood. Damn DC snoozed big time.
> 
> I like the league of villains idea.
> 
> I ever saw Tim as the Peter Parker type aside from the fact that he attended school. Tim's personality is different from Peter's and that's a huge deal breaker.


Yeah I guess very unfortunate that DC could not beat Marvel but on the other it's better that they don't try and rush it because of how stupid it was for them to do that in the first place for one thing. The Injustice League is DC's chance to something Marvel had not done in their movies as the Masters of Evil barely come close to any of DC's villain groups. And it gives DC something more original than simply copying Infinity War which was already detrimental to them in Justice League. Considering how Tim Drake had parents while Peter Parker did not there was bound to be a difference.

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah I guess very unfortunate that DC could not beat Marvel but on the other it's better that they don't try and rush it because of how stupid it was for them to do that in the first place for one thing. The Injustice League is DC's chance to something Marvel had not done in their movies as the Masters of Evil barely come close to any of DC's villain groups. And it gives DC something more original than simply copying Infinity War which was already detrimental to them in Justice League. Considering how Tim Drake had parents while Peter Parker did not there was bound to be a difference.


And that difference matters a lot.

Honestly Duke is more the peter Parker of the family if you ask me.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> And that difference matters a lot.
> 
> Honestly Duke is more the peter Parker of the family if you ask me.


Exactly and the Injustice League DC's last card to play or else their chance to do something worth while are over though I question why the Masters of Evil are not an A-list villain group instead they are a B or C-list group. What makes you think Duke is more Peter Parker-lite than Tim Drake?

----------


## TheCape

> Come to think of it Bucky is Red Hood. Damn DC snoozed big time.
> 
> I like the league of villains idea.
> 
> I ever saw Tim as the Peter Parker type aside from the fact that he attended school. Tim's personality is different from Peter's and that's a huge deal breaker.


Tim definetly belongs to the same archetype than Peter Parker, but it has his difference, Tim's humor goes more for the dork or nerdy side of things while Peter was more sarcastic and has knack for insulting his enemies (althougth that can of changed with time), his relationship with his parents was more turbulent than with Peter with his parent figures (i don't talk about his biological parents because they are barely a factor on his characther), but they both had the same conflict beetween balancing normal life, their wish for doing the right thing, of course the fact that Peter was mean to be an Anti-Robin is also a huge depart, but i thought that Dixon's take was a good variation of the formula.

----------


## BenThousan

> It wont happen. For one thing Priest himself wont do it, srcondly it damages the brand. 5% or 0.0005% once Slade factors in to the equation it becomes messy. Deathstroke isn't even a Batman villain at the end of the day and Priest isn't either a Batman or Robin writer. The arc is about Deathstroke vs Batman, this additional drama simply keeps the books soap opera nature intact. Vengeful lovers, scheming butlers, sons, Damian's parentage the book is just staying consistent with its MO.


I do not think that happens, the solicitations make me think the opposite. Priest wants his Deathstroke to be important and his way of doing it is to turn Slade into Damian's father (a character that has gained a lot of importance over the years) along with Bruce.
I hope you're right, but I do not think it will happen.

----------


## Aahz

> Honestly Duke is more the peter Parker of the family if you ask me.


Duke is imo very similar to hoe Tim used to be written pre Identity Crisis.

----------


## Armor of God

> I do not think that happens, the solicitations make me think the opposite. Priest wants his Deathstroke to be important and his way of doing it is to turn Slade into Damian's father (a character that has gained a lot of importance over the years) along with Bruce.
> I hope you're right, but I do not think it will happen.


Except turning Slade in to Damian's father automatically makes Damian less important which in turn defeats the purpose you highlighted. Moreover this story isn't written by a Batman or Robin writer and DC still has major plans for Damian and Deathstroke isn't even a Batman villain. Sure it might make THIS story more important but in the grand scheme of things it accomplishes nothing. DC knows this which is why they've marketed it this way so they get the most of both worlds. No Justice and Robin vs Ra's al Ghul are set after Priest's JL which is set after this current arc. If by next week you aren't satisfied then well I guess you'll be anxious all the way to September.

----------


## dietrich

> Exactly and the Injustice League DC's last card to play or else their chance to do something worth while are over though I question why the Masters of Evil are not an A-list villain group instead they are a B or C-list group. What makes you think Duke is more Peter Parker-lite than Tim Drake?


He's personality and sense of humour. The way he speaks and the fact that he's attitude vibe is more reflective of modern day Peter especially modern day Peter.

Tim might have been like Peter when he was introduced but he lost touch over a decade ago.

Duke isn't as quippy or as loaded with energy as Peter but the snark and smart arseness is the same.
Duke feels and reads like a teenager/ highschooler.
Tim Drake esp. Rebirth doesn't feel, read or sound like a teen despite being 16.

----------


## dietrich

> Duke is imo very similar to hoe Tim used to be written pre Identity Crisis.


Thing is Tim today is VERY different from that Tim

----------


## adrikito

> Honestly Duke is more the peter Parker of the family if you ask me.


You are comparing him with Spiderman?  I can´t believe that.  

I prefer Grayson.

----------


## dietrich

> You are comparing him with Spiderman?  I can believe that.  I prefer Grayson.


Yeah Nightwing is actually very similar to Spiderman

----------


## adrikito

> Yeah Nightwing is actually very similar to Spiderman


I think that one of the reasons because I like Grayson is because he reminds me the Spiderman that I saw in my childhood(TV, films, videogames).

----------


## BenThousan

> Except turning Slade in to Damian's father automatically makes Damian less important which in turn defeats the purpose you highlighted. Moreover this story isn't written by a Batman or Robin writer and DC still has major plans for Damian and Deathstroke isn't even a Batman villain. Sure it might make THIS story more important but in the grand scheme of things it accomplishes nothing. DC knows this which is why they've marketed it this way so they get the most of both worlds. No Justice and Robin vs Ra's al Ghul are set after Priest's JL which is set after this current arc. If by next week you aren't satisfied then well I guess you'll be anxious all the way to September.


I know that this story has not impact on the present, but the fact that they confirmed that Bruce did a DNA test that was positive but that they keep saying it is not clear if Slade is the father makes me doubt. I still have a theory that in the end it will be revealed that Damian has DNA of Deathstroke. You have to remember Slade has genetic improved , in addition, Damian's biography says that Damian was "genetically perfected and grown in an artificial matrix", who does not tell you that Priest has taken advantage of this to make this story with Deathstroke? Not to mention that the last solicitation says that Slade is close to the mystery of his relationship with Robin, this solicitation is saying that Damian and Slade have a relationship. Why Slade is close to discover the mystery, but not Batman? Maybe it's because Slade knows his genetic improvements well, and he will have seen the same in Damian. I do not know.

----------


## CPSparkles

> You are comparing him with Spiderman?  I can´t believe that.  
> 
> I prefer Grayson.


Yes. Dick's personality and attitude is the most like Spiderman.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I know that this story has not impact on the present, but the fact that they confirmed that Bruce did a DNA test that was positive but that they keep saying it is not clear if Slade is the father makes me doubt. I still have a theory that in the end it will be revealed that Damian has DNA of Deathstroke. You have to remember Slade has genetic improved , in addition, Damian's biography says that Damian was "genetically perfected and grown in an artificial matrix", who does not tell you that Priest has taken advantage of this to make this story with Deathstroke? Not to mention that the last solicitation says that Slade is close to the mystery of his relationship with Robin, this solicitation is saying that Damian and Slade have a relationship. Why Slade is close to discover the mystery, but not Batman? Maybe it's because Slade knows his genetic improvements well, and he will have seen the same in Damian. I do not know.


Slade is close to uncovering the mystery because it's his book.

I hope Damian doesn't end having Slade DNA as well. That's just too OP.

----------


## CPSparkles

> If the DC Extended Universe stays the course and gets better and after Tim Drake, Cassandra Cain, and Stephanie Brown and maybe Jason Todd are introduced would anyone want Damian to join in?


I don't see Robin, Spoiler, RR, or Orphan in the DCEU just yet unless Warner goes ahead with that rumoured Batman cinematic universe.

DC/WB seem to be expanding their small screen/streaming programming. This is where I think we might see those guys first.

Why is Red Hood a maybe?
What do you think are the chances of the sidekicks featuring in the DCEU?

----------


## adrikito

> Yes. Dick's personality and attitude is the most like Spiderman.


Forgetting his relation with Damian. I think that this is the reason because I like Dick Grayson.

I WAS A BIG FAN OF SPIDERMAN IN MY CHILDHOOD. And I am a big fan of spiderman now but.. Not for read comics(Nothing will ruin my memories about him, like happened with Batman). I know that he is in one comic with Deadpool and I hate that.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I don't see Robin, Spoiler, RR, or Orphan in the DCEU just yet unless Warner goes ahead with that rumoured Batman cinematic universe.
> 
> DC/WB seem to be expanding their small screen/streaming programming. This is where I think we might see those guys first.
> 
> Why is Red Hood a maybe?
> What do you think are the chances of the sidekicks featuring in the DCEU?


True I think the small screen/streaming places might be the best place to see Robin, Red Robin, Cassandra Cain, Spoiler, and Red Hood it would give them more breathing room to do their thing. Where did you hear that rumour? That was a mistake and also with the Nightwing movie underway and Jason Todd's death being confirmed well I say there are high chances for them to be featured Tim and Damian included because Batman mentions having had dealings with unique women probably hinting at Talia.

----------


## BenThousan

> Slade is close to uncovering the mystery because it's his book.
> 
> I hope Damian doesn't end having Slade DNA as well. That's just too OP.


I was referring to: "the mystery of their relationship". This phrase is saying that they have a relationship (maybe DNA) and Slade is close to discovering, why.
I hope to make a mistake, but everything tells me the opposite.

----------


## CPSparkles

> True I think the small screen/streaming places might be the best place to see Robin, Red Robin, Cassandra Cain, Spoiler, and Red Hood it would give them more breathing room to do their thing. Where did you hear that rumour? That was a mistake and also with the Nightwing movie underway and Jason Todd's death being confirmed well I say there are high chances for them to be featured Tim and Damian included because Batman mentions having had dealings with unique women probably hinting at Talia.


It's not actually a rumour more like Geoff Johns said it in an interview a while back. Before JL came out. 
There's a thread on this forum with details and discussion [you might have to go back a few months to find it. ]

----------


## CPSparkles

> Forgetting his relation with Damian. I think that this is the reason because I like Dick Grayson.
> 
> I WAS A BIG FAN OF SPIDERMAN IN MY CHILDHOOD. And I am a big fan of spiderman now but.. Not for read comics(Nothing will ruin my memories about him, like happened with Batman). I know that he is in one comic with Deadpool and I hate that.


Do you not like DeadPool?

----------


## The Dying Detective

> It's not actually a rumour more like Geoff Johns said it in an interview a while back. Before JL came out. 
> There's a thread on this forum with details and discussion [you might have to go back a few months to find it. ]


Okay thanks but DC wants to introduce all the Batfamily they will need an entire universe of their own to do there's so many maybe they should limit how many they want to put in.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Slade is close to uncovering the mystery because it's his book.
> 
> I hope Damian doesn't end having Slade DNA as well. That's just too OP.


if he does will he get slades powers, becasue if not then whats the point?

----------


## BenThousan

> if he does will he get slades powers, becasue if not then whats the point?


I'm sure that Deathstroke vs. Batman will end with the revelation that Damian has DNA of Slade implanted in him for his genetic improvement. But in no old and Rebirth comic is mentioned that Damian has super strength or things like that, right? Maybe the relationship that the solicitation talks about is that Damian has a stepbrother?

----------


## adrikito

> Do you not like DeadPool?


Is very annoying(and unfortunatelly I see him everywhere), DC and Marvel rivalry and Ryan Deadpool made me hate this character even more. I tried to respect him but now I can say with the others that I hate his film and this actor was our WORST GREEN LANTERN.

I don´t like that he use the same surname that Slade, is an insult(because is a copy of him). DC changed Captain Marvel for Shazam and Marvel can´t change her surname for *M*ilson(for example)? Is almost the same.


I know that Harley is DC deadpool but I am not Harley fan.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I'm sure that Deathstroke vs. Batman will end with the revelation that Damian has DNA of Slade implanted in him for his genetic improvement. But in no old and Rebirth comic is mentioned that Damian has super strength or things like that, right? Maybe the relationship that the solicitation talks about is that Damian has a stepbrother?


so a deathstroke Junior..... ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh no thanks
he has enough screwed up kids

also i can see a mini him being anymore effective

----------


## Fergus

> so a deathstroke Junior..... ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh no thanks
> he has enough screwed up kids
> 
> also i can see a mini him being anymore effective


I liked this fight.

----------


## TheCape

> so a deathstroke Junior..... ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh no thanks
> he has enough screwed up kids
> 
> also i can see a mini him being anymore effective


Man, that scene is awesome, it remind me to the time when in comic books action scenes were actually cool  :Big Grin: .

----------


## millernumber1

> Man, that scene is awesome, it remind me to the time when in comic books action scenes were actually cool .


...3 years ago?

----------


## TheCape

> ...3 years ago?


Not exactly, i think that most of the modern superhero comics don't do good action scenes anymore, that Damian/Deathstroke fight by Gleason is one of the few that i find as dynamic as they were in the 80s and 90s, of course there are exceptions here and there, but it used to be the rule.

----------


## Raijin

Is Damian sucking his teeth when he says "tt"?

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Is Damian sucking his teeth when he says "tt"?


I think he clicks his tongue when he does that.

----------


## Raijin

> I think he clicks his tongue when he does that.


Whew. I can finally rest after so many years. It's been making me crazy, trying to figure out what it is. Now I can't stop clicking my own tongue.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Whew. I can finally rest after so many years. It's been making me crazy, trying to figure out what it is. Now I can't stop clicking my own tongue.


You're most welcome.

----------


## AlvinDraper

okay, the crossover was so much better than the last issue of Super Sons
also, this:

----------


## dietrich

Loved the prelude. So many great little details like Nightwing being Damian's conscience.
The burn about past Robin's quipping too much

Damian as always is a delight to read. Great to have someone address the emotions the kid must be struggling with.

Nice touch with the Thawb.

I wish Seeley would write more Damian.

----------


## dietrich

> okay, the crossover was so much better than the last issue of Super Sons
> also, this:


So much cuteness. Jon really looks like his dad.

----------


## adrikito

That "BatxCat son"(of course, with that costume and weapon) face reminds me Superboy face. But with green eyes and crazy intentions.

With that fantastic hair that he has now and in Batman Beyond and they continue using bat-damian as a bald man.

----------


## Jackalope89

> That "BatxCat son"(of course, with that costume and weapon) face reminds me Superboy face. But with green eyes and crazy intentions.
> 
> With that fantastic hair that he has now and in Batman Beyond and they continue using bat-damian as a bald man.


Damian may be looking at hair plugs sometime in his future.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

> That "BatxCat son"(of course, with that costume and weapon) face reminds me Superboy face. But with green eyes and crazy intentions.
> 
> With that fantastic hair that he has now and in Batman Beyond and they continue using bat-damian as a bald man.


It's a tribute to his creator. 

I actually like that about this Batman All the other try to be Brucelike but Damian stands out/is different. I don't know any skinhead heroes [not counting current Lex] and his Bat suit is 2nd best after The Batman from The Just.

----------


## dietrich

e_noeno

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

SuperSons Like Father Like Son

----------


## adrikito

TEEN TITANS NEWS:

https://www.newsarama.com/40151-teen...3-delayed.html

Adam Glass and Bernard Chang’s* Teen Titans #20 has been pushed back three weeks*, going from July 4 to July 25. 

*The Teen Titans Special 1 was the 27 of June* and the next solicitation will be now out 1 MONTH later.

----------


## CPSparkles

> 


So Super Cute.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Loved the prelude. So many great little details like Nightwing being Damian's conscience.
> The burn about past Robin's quipping too much
> 
> Damian as always is a delight to read. Great to have someone address the emotions the kid must be struggling with.
> 
> Nice touch with the Thawb.
> 
> I wish Seeley would write more Damian.


Mmm I might just check it out. 

i really really enjoyed Supersons and Dyno mutt though wasn't too impressed with No Justice.

----------


## dietrich

> Mmm I might just check it out.


Check it out if you can. You don't need to be reading Batman to enjoy this.

----------


## dietrich

> TEEN TITANS NEWS:
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/40151-teen...3-delayed.html
> 
> Adam Glass and Bernard Chang’s* Teen Titans #20 has been pushed back three weeks*, going from July 4 to July 25. 
> 
> *The Teen Titans Special 1 was the 27 of June* and the next solicitation will be now out 1 MONTH later.


Shame about that.

----------


## fanfan13

> TEEN TITANS NEWS:
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/40151-teen...3-delayed.html
> 
> Adam Glass and Bernard Chang’s* Teen Titans #20 has been pushed back three weeks*, going from July 4 to July 25. 
> 
> *The Teen Titans Special 1 was the 27 of June* and the next solicitation will be now out 1 MONTH later.


Why is it pushed back? I mean I’m really looking forward to this new TT...

----------


## fanfan13

> Mmm I might just check it out. 
> 
> i really really enjoyed Supersons and Dyno mutt though wasn't too impressed with No Justice.


Damian’s prelude was really good, especially if you want to know Damian’s pov (read: insecurities) about the wedding and to read the interaction between Damian and Selina you didn’t know you needed before. I really love (and always have been) Seeley’s Damian. He has a solid grasp on Damian’s character that other writers fail to. And that little detail with Nightwing was also the best. I take it Seeley is a fanboy of Dick-Damian dynamic duo (between Grayson, his own Nightwing, and this). Last but not least, the way Selina handled Damian’s insecurity was gold. I am not a fan of Selina but can’t deny that she really won me in that issue.

----------


## adrikito

> Why is it pushed back? I mean Im really looking forward to this new TT...


TT 20 solicitation was 1 WEEK LATER after one long  TT Special, now is one month later. 

I doubt see changes in TT 21 solicitation because is one month later to the current TT 20 solicitation.

----------


## fanfan13

> TT 20 solicitation was 1 WEEK LATER after one long  TT Special, now is one month later. 
> 
> I doubt see changes in TT 21 solicitation because is one month later to the current TT 20 solicitation.


One more thing I don’t understand though in the solicitation it’s said that something that happens in TT #20 will have an effect in the new Titans but that Titans issue now will be released first than TT? So we kinda will get the spoiler first than the actual issue?

----------


## adrikito

> One more thing I don’t understand though in the solicitation it’s said that something that happens in TT #20 will have an effect in the new Titans but that Titans issue now will be released first than TT? So we kinda will get the spoiler first than the actual issue?


I am not writing Titans or Teen Titans. I can´t know that.

----------


## wafle

> Fair enough. But Marvels till loses money they could have earned if they had not sold the X-Men film rights.


You are both forgetting the first bad ass kid. Hit Girl.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> You are both forgetting the first bad ass kid. Hit Girl.


Right well Hit Girl wasn't really all that attractive though.

----------


## adrikito

Deathstroke 32 preview(sorry, he is not here, but he is part of this story):

https://www.cbr.com/preview-deathstr...ampaign=CBR-TW

----------


## Byrant

> SuperSons Like Father Like Son


Great. Now people is going to start to say that Damian is the son of Luthor.



Batman: Prelude To The Wedding - Robin Vs. Ra's Al Ghul #1

----------


## adrikito

> Great. Now people is going to start to say that Damian is the son of Luthor.
> 
> 
> 
> Batman: Prelude To The Wedding - Robin Vs. Ra's Al Ghul #1


I think that Batman role will be WORST for Damian than for Bruce. Damian life will be worst with that role.

----------


## dietrich

> Great. Now people is going to start to say that Damian is the son of Luthor.
> 
> 
> 
> Batman: Prelude To The Wedding - Robin Vs. Ra's Al Ghul #1


They've been saying that years now. Since 666 in fact  

 Truth is Damian is a mashup of every powerful, notable male in the DCU. That's why he's so gifted  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

Teen Titans #20

It looks real good

----------


## dietrich



----------


## The Dying Detective

It started strong just like Percy's run let's see whether Adam Glass can deliver better despite having a failed Suicide Squad run.

----------


## adrikito

From DC Nation(one TRAITOR is mentioned):
Attachment 66716

----------


## adrikito

> 


Interesting.. They were disguised in the first image.

Seems that Red Arrow is not KF jokes fanatic. He was the first, he is mentioning Roundhouse talking about YOUTUBE.

----------


## Byrant

> They've been saying that years now. Since 666 in fact  
> 
>  Truth is Damian is a mashup of every powerful, notable male in the DCU. That's why he's so gifted


Forget Luthor...... Black adam.

----------


## Byrant

> I think that Batman role will be WORST for Damian than for Bruce. Damian life will be worst with that role.

----------


## dietrich

> I think that Batman role will be WORST for Damian than for Bruce. Damian life will be worst with that role.


I hope not. We see that he has a son who has a normal life in the future which means that he finds love and cobbles together some sort of life outside the cape.

He's future looks rosy and richer than Bruce's ever was.
He has family. Brothers, friends and mentally he's already better balanced than his father.

Even his reason for fighting is healthier than his fathers. Bruce is trying to make sure no other kid goes through what he did [a goal he will never achieve]
Damian is fighting because it's the right thing to do so he wins every night he steps out.

Plus being a Wayne and an Al Ghul He'll be 100 times richer than Bruce ever was so even better gadgets.

As a 10 year old he built a flying Batmobile. Imagine what he'll be rocking when  he grows up?

----------


## dietrich

> From DC Nation(one TRAITOR is mentioned):
> Attachment 66716


Yes I saw that and I'm not too happy.
Also not happy about the insinuation that Damian could kill them all.

Pre-Crime fighters isn't that like Cry for Justice?  Stupid idea.

----------


## dietrich

> It started strong just like Percy's run let's see whether Adam Glass can deliver better despite having a failed Suicide Squad run.


here's hoping. He's already showing growth from Percy's Damian [who kidnapped his team mates]

----------


## The Dying Detective

> here's hoping. He's already showing growth from Percy's Damian [who kidnapped his team mates]


Yeah that was an intersting idea but it wound falling apart after a while.

----------


## BenThousan

Have you read Deathstroke # 32? "Robin" says that when Damian arrived, he did not find any DNA tests related to Bruce and Damian. He also said that he does not know who or what is damian ... what can he refer to?

----------


## fanfan13

> Teen Titans #20
> 
> It looks real good


I’m so excited it seems so good! And I’m glad this time Damian talked to the potential member of his new team first rather than kidnapping them all. He learned something at least.




> From DC Nation(one TRAITOR is mentioned):
> Attachment 66716


Is there one with better resolution? I used my phone and it was really blurry when I tried to zoom it in.

----------


## fanfan13

> Have you read Deathstroke # 32? "Robin" says that when Damian arrived, he did not find any DNA tests related to Bruce and Damian. He also said that he does not know who or what is damian ... what can he refer to?


No idea, it’s really difficult to predict what Priest has planned for this story. But one thing I’m sure of whatever will happen, Damian is Bruce’s bio son.

Poor Damian though, first in the wedding prelude his grandfather tried to lure him into the thought of being replaced by Bruce’s bio kid with Selina. Now, this Robin (whoever it was) tried to say to Damian that he’s not Bruce’s bio son and that he knew of his “real” father?? Boy can’t take a rest for sure.

----------


## BenThousan

> No idea, it’s really difficult to predict what Priest has planned for this story. But one thing I’m sure of whatever will happen, Damian is Bruce’s bio son.
> 
> Poor Damian though, first in the wedding prelude his grandfather tried to lure him into the thought of being replaced by Bruce’s bio kid with Selina. Now, this Robin (whoever it was) tried to say to Damian that he’s not Bruce’s bio son and that he knew of his “real” father?? Boy can’t take a rest for sure.


I also think that it will end with Damian being Bruce's son, but I have a theory that he will have Slade's DNA (to improve his DNA). And what Robin says that he has found something that will change everything, he does not know if Damian is part of the scam and that he did not find any DNA tests from Bruce and Damian makes me think that. Besides, he said he does not know who or WHAT Damian is, as if he were a spawn or something like that. It makes me think that in the end it will be known that Damian has both men's DNA, is that I do not think that everything ends with a simple "it was all a lie" and back to normal. This comic will have consequences in the bat family.

----------


## fanfan13

> I also think that it will end with Damian being Bruce's son, but I have a theory that he will have Slade's DNA (to improve his DNA). And what Robin says that he has found something that will change everything, he does not know if Damian is part of the scam and that he did not find any DNA tests from Bruce and Damian makes me think that. Besides, he said he does not know who or WHAT Damian is, as if he were a spawn or something like that. It makes me think that in the end it will be known that Damian has both men's DNA, is that I do not think that everything ends with a simple "it was all a lie" and back to normal. This comic will have consequences in the bat family.


You are right, the “WHAT are you” part also totally baffled me. Like Robin was saying Damian was part of a laboratory experiment or something that is not ordinary. Your theory of Damian has both men’s DNA is kinda convincing at this point but I don’t know how I should feel towards that development. Like, I don’t think it is necessary to add that into Damian’s mythos.

----------


## adrikito

Talking about deathstroke, one friend showed me the comic sales:

-03/2018: Deathstroke #29 -- 17,677
-04/2018: Deathstroke #30 -- 38,956 

I feel confused and angry with that ending and thanks to Talia..  :Mad: 




> I’m so excited it seems so good! And I’m glad this time Damian talked to the potential member of his new team first rather than kidnapping them all. He learned something at least.
> 
> 
> Is there one with better resolution? I used my phone and it was really blurry when I tried to zoom it in.


You can see this in better resolution in DEVIANTART:

https://fanpiece.deviantart.com/art/...tans-748504465

----------


## The Dying Detective

I'm finding Damian's search and destroy thing kind of questionable considering how he worked to step away from the life of an assassin. Still considering how he still saved that girl Brother Blood tried to sacrifice I would worry. As for one of the characters being involved ina  romanc ei wonder whether it will be Damian and Djinn maybe he freed her and she fell for him because of it.

----------


## BenThousan

> You are right, the WHAT are you part also totally baffled me. Like Robin was saying Damian was part of a laboratory experiment or something that is not ordinary. Your theory of Damian has both mens DNA is kinda convincing at this point but I dont know how I should feel towards that development. Like, I dont think it is necessary to add that into Damians mythos.


Exactly, and the fact that it has not yet been made 100% clear that the test sent by Talia is false, makes it increasingly clear to me that this can happen. Priest does not stop repeating so much in his comic and in interviews that Slade is genetically improved (which many people already know).

----------


## adrikito

> I'm finding Damian's search and destroy thing kind of questionable considering how he worked to step away from the life of an assassin. Still considering how he still saved that girl Brother Blood tried to sacrifice I would worry. As for one of the characters being involved ina  romanc ei wonder whether it will be Damian and Djinn maybe he freed her and she fell for him because of it.


Maybe.. Damian arab roots makes easy that he freed her and that maybe can happen. Glass saw Damian and Emiko as siblings, nothing can happen between these 2 here.

I support this, I know Damian and Emiko, she is the character that most interest me of this book now.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Maybe.. Damian arab roots makes easy that he freed her and that maybe can happen. Glass saw Damian and Emiko as siblings, nothing can happen between these 2 here.
> 
> I support this, I know Damian and Emiko, she is the character that most interest me of this book now.


Yeah out of all the current members of the Teen Titans line up Damian probably makes the most sense to be the one who finds Djinn. Considering how similar Damian and Emiko are at least in terms of background I wouldn't put them together not when she's taller than him and it sounds too cliche.

----------


## adrikito

I think that Glass can want this relationship. Damian granfather is a man of 500 years and he used younger women(with hundreds of years less) for obtain descendants. Maybe Ra´s inspired him for give her this crazy age, even his arabic roots for make the character..

His grandson with one "old girl"(adolescent appearance) of 4000(or 8000) years? With his grandfather story, I don´t see this as something crazy.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I think that Glass can want this relationship. Damian granfather is a man of 500 years and he used younger women(with hundreds of years less) for obtain descendants. Maybe Ra´s inspired him for give her this crazy age, even his arabic roots for make the character..
> 
> His grandson with one "old girl"(adolescent appearance) of 4000(or 8000) years? With his grandfather story, I don´t see this as something crazy.


Possibly Glass thought of it that way. And it's in line with how Damian seems to like older women but if Djinn and Damian are paired at least they will be equal height even though there is a huge age difference.

----------


## adrikito

> Possibly Glass thought of it that way. And it's in line with how Damian seems to like older women but if Djinn and Damian are paired at least they will be equal height even though there is a huge age difference.


About the height. I think that is similar, seems that she is the shortest member of this team(Damian is the 2nd shortest member):

https://fanpiece.deviantart.com/art/...tans-748504465

----------


## The Dying Detective

> About the height. I think that is similar, seems that she is the shortest member of this team(Damian is the 2nd shortest member):
> 
> https://fanpiece.deviantart.com/art/...tans-748504465


If I didn't see that would say it was a miracle that anyone would be shorter than Damian but they seem to be about equal in height.

----------


## Katana500

I doubt Djinns age matters too much. I bet a chunk of the 4000 years will be trapped in some sense.

Damian and Djinn remain the most likely pairing I think

----------


## Jackalope89

*wonders if Djinn will do a song and dance number after Damian rubs her lamp in a magic cave*

----------


## dietrich

SuperSons by Eduardo silva


[IMG]https://cdnb.**********.com/p/assets/images/images/011/207/489/large/eduardo-silva-supersons-02.jpg?1528375799[/IMG]

----------


## dietrich

> *wonders if Djinn will do a song and dance number after Damian rubs her lamp in a magic cave*


I will pay anything to see that  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

Welcome back Fanfan

----------


## dietrich



----------


## midnightbunny

> I'm finding Damian's search and destroy thing kind of questionable considering how he worked to step away from the life of an assassin. Still considering how he still saved that girl Brother Blood tried to sacrifice I would worry. As for one of the characters being involved ina  romanc ei wonder whether it will be Damian and Djinn maybe he freed her and she fell for him because of it.


I'm not to bother by the search and destroy tactic. He's not taking any lives,he's just incapacitating them.It's not a clean tactic but hey, like he says things aren't just black and white. Though the fact that there's a subplot of Damian hiding something from his team is making me worried.

----------


## Fergus

> SuperSons by Eduardo silva
> 
> 
> [IMG]https://cdnb.**********.com/p/assets/images/images/011/207/489/large/eduardo-silva-supersons-02.jpg?1528375799[/IMG]


Is this for sale?

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I'm not to bother by the search and destroy tactic. He's not taking any lives,he's just incapacitating them.It's not a clean tactic but hey, like he says things aren't just black and white. Though the fact that there's a subplot of Damian hiding something from his team is making me worried.


Well I guess you brought up soemthing that does raise a lot questions than answers but the biggest thing to ask is what is this secret. But we don't know yet. i just hope Glass isn't taking story beats from New Teen Ttians even if he is drawing some inspiration from hence the new more rebellious group.

----------


## adrikito

This tweet can be considered some kind of review? Is about TT Special 1. 

I saw this in Glass twitter.

https://twitter.com/Alex_Antone/stat...24412679442432

----------


## Byrant

> Talking about deathstroke, one friend showed me the comic sales:
> 
> -03/2018: Deathstroke #29 -- 17,677
> -04/2018: Deathstroke #30 -- 38,956 
> 
> I feel confused and angry with that ending and thanks to Talia..


Damian fans should take a break of Damian until october when all this have finished. I will do, 3 months are nothing.

----------


## Restingvoice

> Is this for sale?


It's a digital 3D fan work, so at the moment no.

----------


## Armor of God

Deathstroke 33 variant, fantastic image.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Deathstroke...cesco_mattina/

----------


## Armor of God

> Damian fans should take a break of Damian until october when all this have finished. I will do, 3 months are nothing.


I see no reason to take a break from Adventures of Super Sons and Teen Titans just because one has a problem with the arc in Deathstroke's book which is half finished anyway.

----------


## dietrich

> Deathstroke 33 variant, fantastic image.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Deathstroke...cesco_mattina/


This is so cool.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian fans should take a break of Damian until october when all this have finished. I will do, 3 months are nothing.


Nah that hurts the Damian character and who wants to miss out on great stories?

We need to support the character.

----------


## adrikito

> Damian fans should take a break of Damian until october when all this have finished. I will do, 3 months are nothing.


I am the most NEUTRAL Damian fan here about this. 

With the new TT comic almost here, I can´t made this. If Supersons would be the only Damian choice, then, take a break would be more easy for me.




> Deathstroke 33 variant, fantastic image.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Deathstroke...cesco_mattina/


I liked.

----------


## millernumber1

> Nah that hurts the Damian character and who wants to miss out on great stories?
> 
> We need to support the character.


I mean, I really don't think DC is going to change Damian's backstory, and Priest's voice for Damian (if not always his actions) have been really great.

Plus, that cover is amazing. I've been going pretty much straight variants for Deathstroke recently, and this will definitely join that trend.

----------


## CPSparkles

Finally read the Robin v Ra's prelude It was decent even though the interaction between Damian and Selina felt forced.

Liked Nightwing on Damian's shoulder

----------


## TheCape

> Finally read the Robin v Ra's prelude It was decent even though the interaction between Damian and Selina felt forced.
> 
> Liked Nightwing on Damian's shoulder


My Nightwing/Damian headcanon was finally put in a comic  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Byrant

> I see no reason to take a break from Adventures of Super Sons and Teen Titans just because one has a problem with the arc in Deathstroke's book which is half finished anyway.


It just was a suggestion for people who is getting stressed with Priest's story.

----------


## Byrant

> Nah that hurts the Damian character and who wants to miss out on great stories?
> 
> We need to support the character.


I will do after 3 months. Priest's Story is stressing me.

----------


## Jackalope89

I'm just not reading Priest's story. Didn't like the premise of it, so didn't bother.

Still wish Bendis hadn't cancelled Super Sons just for his little mini-series or whatever. It was one of DC's better selling titles, it was fun, and one of my favorites along with RHATO.

----------


## adrikito

> I'm just not reading Priest's story. Didn't like the premise of it, so didn't bother.
> 
> Still wish Bendis hadn't cancelled Super Sons just for his little mini-series or whatever. It was one of DC's better selling titles, it was fun, and one of my favorites along with RHATO.


That was not Bendis fault?(I want Superman Family complete control)... That comic returned. 

Like Supergirl.  :Wink:

----------


## Byrant

Someone could explain me why he is holding a spinner?



Deathstroke 32

----------


## millernumber1

> Someone could explain me why he is holding a spinner?
> 
> 
> 
> Deathstroke 32


Nobody knows yet. That's the last page of the issue, and the only page on which Damian appears, so we'll have to wait till next month.

----------


## dietrich

> Someone could explain me why he is holding a spinner?
> 
> 
> 
> Deathstroke 32


Because in his hands its a deadly weapon

----------


## dietrich

> I mean, I really don't think DC is going to change Damian's backstory, and Priest's voice for Damian (if not always his actions) have been really great.
> 
> Plus, that cover is amazing. I've been going pretty much straight variants for Deathstroke recently, and this will definitely join that trend.


It's clear they haven't changed it and DC's gone out of the way to keep affirming that Damian is a biological Wayne. At this point I don't what else to say t fans who still have doubts.

----------


## Byrant

> Because in his hands its a deadly weapon


I thought he was stressed for Tim Todd's video.

----------


## Byrant

> Nobody knows yet. That's the last page of the issue, and the only page on which Damian appears, so we'll have to wait till next month.


Just 3 months and this nigthmare will end.

----------


## dietrich

Damian and Goliath

----------


## dietrich

Mommy Dearest

----------


## BenThousan

It is clear that when Deathstroke v Batman ends, Damian will remain Bruce's biological son. But I feel that in the end it will not only be revealed that Damian is indeed Bruce's son, but that Talia used Slade's improved DNA to improve Damian when he was not "born" yet. I do not know about you, but I do not like that Damian shares DNA with Slade because that, for me also makes him his son or a relative. I do not want Damian to share DNA from someone other than Bruce and Talia. There will be fans who like this and others like me who do not.
I think they drew the spinner to be funny.

----------


## Jackalope89

> That was not Bendis fault?(I want Superman Family complete control)... That comic returned. 
> 
> Like Supergirl.


Super Sons the mini will be set in the past, and afterwards will be non-canon.

----------


## legion_quest

> It is clear that when Deathstroke v Batman ends, Damian will remain Bruce's biological son. But I feel that in the end it will not only be revealed that Damian is indeed Bruce's son, but that Talia used Slade's improved DNA to improve Damian when he was not "born" yet. I do not know about you, but I do not like that Damian shares DNA with Slade because that, for me also makes him his son or a relative. I do not want Damian to share DNA from someone other than Bruce and Talia. There will be fans who like this and others like me who do not.
> I think they drew the spinner to be funny.


I've been suggesting this since the event was announced with the paternity issues being in question. 

Either the story goes no where, and means nothing by the end, OR, as you say and I've said, it'll be both of them through comic book science.

----------


## fanfan13

> I doubt Djinns age matters too much. I bet a chunk of the 4000 years will be trapped in some sense.
> 
> Damian and Djinn remain the most likely pairing I think


Wait Damian and Djinn? Really?
Somehow what crossed my mind instead is Djinn and Wally II lol. Like KF is aleays getting the romance part here.
I’m not ready for Damian to have a actual love story. With Emiko back then it was mostly one-sided and was played for humor imo so it’s clear they won’t go anywhere. Djinn’s romance on the other hand seems like a legit thing.




> Welcome back Fanfan


Wow thank you. I moved out of my country to study and I needed some time to settle here that’s why I’ve been inactive.




> Damian fans should take a break of Damian until october when all this have finished. I will do, 3 months are nothing.


I think you should if it stresses you out. Me on the other hand will keep reading it because I’d be lying if I said I wasn’t interested to find out where this story’s heading.




> Deathstroke 33 variant, fantastic image.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Deathstroke...cesco_mattina/


Great art! But Damian wearing Deathstroke look alike mask kinda scaring me a little bit.

----------


## fanfan13

> It is clear that when Deathstroke v Batman ends, Damian will remain Bruce's biological son. But I feel that in the end it will not only be revealed that Damian is indeed Bruce's son, but that Talia used Slade's improved DNA to improve Damian when he was not "born" yet. I do not know about you, but I do not like that Damian shares DNA with Slade because that, for me also makes him his son or a relative. I do not want Damian to share DNA from someone other than Bruce and Talia. There will be fans who like this and others like me who do not.
> I think they drew the spinner to be funny.


I feel you, my friend, I feel you.

Some said the fidget spinner was a stress reliever so maybe Damian’s kinda stressed here due to the video.




> Super Sons the mini will be set in the past, and afterwards will be non-canon.


This is really sad. I just noticed that it is indeed a flashback, why though?
But what do you mean by the non-canon? I am aware though there will be no more Super Sons series after the maxi series ends unless confirmed otherwise. Makes me worried about Jon’s existence here.
And I’m sort of convinced why Super Sons is cancelled has something to do with what’s happening in The Man of Steel (Lois and Jon mysteriously missing).

----------


## Jackalope89

> I feel you, my friend, I feel you.
> 
> Some said the fidget spinner was a stress reliever so maybe Damian’s kinda stressed here due to the video.
> 
> 
> 
> This is really sad. I just noticed that it is indeed a flashback, why though?
> But what do you mean by the non-canon? I am aware though there will be no more Super Sons series after the maxi series ends unless confirmed otherwise. Makes me worried about Jon’s existence here.
> And I’m sort of convinced why Super Sons is cancelled has something to do with what’s happening in The Man of Steel (Lois and Jon mysteriously missing).


Its supposed to be in Black Label or something.

But it seems Bendis has sent Lois and Jon to another planet or something for "safety", and claims to like Jon.

----------


## adrikito

> Super Sons the mini will be set in the past, and afterwards will be non-canon.


Non-Canon?  :Confused:  WOW.. You surprised me with this information.

Anyway. I am only interested this(2 Teen Titans covers):




> Damian looks weird in both and Emiko looks like an afterthought in both, still like the covers.

----------


## Armor of God

Just because something is set in the past doesn't make it non canon. Besides I dont understand DC fans obsession with assuming everything is non canon until proven otherwise when it should be the other way around. King repeatedly has to clarify that Mr Miracle is canon every few weeks. If its not canon DC will market it as such.

----------


## Armor of God

> I've been suggesting this since the event was announced with the paternity issues being in question. 
> 
> Either the story goes no where, and means nothing by the end, OR, as you say and I've said, it'll be both of them through comic book science.


The story is Batman vs Deathstroke, a character study that examines and puts these 2 head to head against each other like never before. It it becomes acclaimed and serves as a definite Deathstroke story that even double functions as a great Batman story then Priest's story will have accomplished its purpose. Everything else is marketing, Priest isn't going to sully the legacy of his own arc by in anyway making Damian and Slade related because he's writing a once in a life time story and DC isn't going to taint Damian's marketability. If DC is also serious about making Slade a Batman villain then they're not going to let this story get bogged down by a preventable controversy.
No Justice, Prelude to the wedding and TT 20 preview as well as Glass's interview in DC Nation 1 make it clear that Damian is son of Batman. Besides good mysteries are not about shock reveals, its about the journey from point A to B. Priest understands that, in this entire run he has thrown turns and swerves to keep everyone guessing but he has not done anything remotely for a permanent shock factor just to leave his mark. You wont find anything like that in his 30 previous of Deathstroke. Same goes for JL, all the hoopla over the Jessica kiss/potential romance with Batman amounted to nothing.
Even in the story so far, the mystery of Damian's parentage is subdued, its used to put the characters in each others crosshairs, to play with the theme of family. Damian is already the son of a hero and a villain. DC gains absolutely nothing by adding another villain in to the equation, Damian already has a bad side represented by the al Ghuls. Narratively or in terms of marketability DC gains nothing where Damian is concerned and it only would serve to make this story controversial or liable to be retconned. They brought Damian back from the dead against Morrison's wishes and started pushing him as Son of Batman, introduced Superman's son in response and then created Super Son only to make Deathstroke who traditionally hasn't really been a Batman villain in a Deathstroke book Damian's father? do you really think that makes sense?

----------


## fanfan13

> Its supposed to be in Black Label or something.
> 
> But it seems Bendis has sent Lois and Jon to another planet or something for "safety", and claims to like Jon.


Black Label? I’m so out of touch with comics these days it’s the first time I’ve heard the name... is it different from the Super Sons graphic novel announced before?

I also heard the rumor that Jor-El sent them somewhere for their safety I do hope it’s only for TMoS story though.

----------


## fanfan13

> The story is Batman vs Deathstroke, a character study that examines and puts these 2 head to head against each other like never before. It it becomes acclaimed and serves as a definite Deathstroke story that even double functions as a great Batman story then Priest's story will have accomplished its purpose. Everything else is marketing, Priest isn't going to sully the legacy of his own arc by in anyway making Damian and Slade related because he's writing a once in a life time story and DC isn't going to taint Damian's marketability. If DC is also serious about making Slade a Batman villain then they're not going to let this story get bogged down by a preventable controversy.
> No Justice, Prelude to the wedding and TT 20 preview as well as Glass's interview in DC Nation 1 make it clear that Damian is son of Batman. Besides good mysteries are not about shock reveals, its about the journey from point A to B. Priest understands that, in this entire run he has thrown turns and swerves to keep everyone guessing but he has not done anything remotely for a permanent shock factor just to leave his mark. You wont find anything like that in his 30 previous of Deathstroke. Same goes for JL, all the hoopla over the Jessica kiss/potential romance with Batman amounted to nothing.
> Even in the story so far, the mystery of Damian's parentage is subdued, its used to put the characters in each others crosshairs, to play with the theme of family. Damian is already the son of a hero and a villain. DC gains absolutely nothing by adding another villain in to the equation, Damian already has a bad side represented by the al Ghuls. Narratively or in terms of marketability DC gains nothing where Damian is concerned and it only would serve to make this story controversial or liable to be retconned. They brought Damian back from the dead against Morrison's wishes and started pushing him as Son of Batman, introduced Superman's son in response and then created Super Son only to make Deathstroke who traditionally hasn't really been a Batman villain in a Deathstroke book Damian's father? do you really think that makes sense?


So well said. The fact that DC keeps refering to Damian as Son of Batman repeatedly in other titles released the same time as Deathstroke gives things away. Though question still remains, if it will result in nothing regarding Damian then why write that kind of plot in the first place? If it’s only a gimmick seeing that they have succesfully doubled Deathstroke sales for the first issue of the arc, it’s really, completely not funny you know, especially for a big Damian fan like me...

----------


## Armor of God

> So well said. The fact that DC keeps refering to Damian as Son of Batman repeatedly in other titles released the same time as Deathstroke gives things away. Though question still remains, if it will result in nothing regarding Damian then why write that kind of plot in the first place? If it’s only a gimmick seeing that they have succesfully doubled Deathstroke sales for the first issue of the arc, it’s really, completely not funny you know, especially for a big Damian fan like me...


Because Priests Deathstroke is at its core a soap opera. It has been that way from issue 1, the book is about who sleeps with who, whose plotting behind each others backs, how Slade affects those close to him, how his family in turn tries to undermine him. Family is the one angle that a writer can use to set up Deathstroke as Batman's nemesis. They have other evil Batmen in the likes of Prometheus, Bane, Killer Moth who could feasibly be used to tell most of the stories that can be told with Deathstroke but family is the one area Batman has no real evil counterpart in. That's why family plays such a big role in Deathstroke vs Batman and Damian's parentage is just keeping it consistent with the soap opera angle.

----------


## BenThousan

> Because Priests Deathstroke is at its core a soap opera. It has been that way from issue 1, the book is about who sleeps with who, whose plotting behind each others backs, how Slade affects those close to him, how his family in turn tries to undermine him. Family is the one angle that a writer can use to set up Deathstroke as Batman's nemesis. They have other evil Batmen in the likes of Prometheus, Bane, Killer Moth who could feasibly be used to tell most of the stories that can be told with Deathstroke but family is the one area Batman has no real evil counterpart in. That's why family plays such a big role in Deathstroke vs Batman and Damian's parentage is just keeping it consistent with the soap opera angle.


Everything you say makes sense, man. But I still think that Damian will end up with Slade's DNA. Why? Very simple, I still think that because Damian's story is that he was raised in an artificial womb to be perfect, Priest can make Talia use Slade's improved DNA to get that perfection in Damian. I also keep thinking this, because in this story it has not been revealed that the DNA test that Bruce received is false, adds to that what Robin said that he did not find any relationship between Damian and Bruce, but he did find something that will change everything and he does not know who or WHAT Damian is.Why does Robin say "What", well the only thing I can think of is because he will see that Damian is a set of DNA (slade, bruce and talia) and he thinks it is not human. I also think this because of the solicitation of Deathstroke #34 that says Slade is about to discover the mystery of his relationship with Robin. What mystery can there be about Damian and Slade being family?The only mystery I think is that he will not be his father, but they share DNA. What mystery can be that the best detective in the world does not know? My theory is that maybe Slade in issue #33 will see that Damian shares some genetic improvements like him and maybe that's why it's closer than Batman to discover the mystery. And what kind of relationship do they refer to in this solicitation?The solicitation is already telling us that Damian has a relationship with Slade.Besides, Priest does not stop repeating that Slade is genetically improved when everyone already knows that... if in the current comics of DC nothing is said in relation to this arc, it is because I believe that they will not tell us that Slade is Damian's father. They'll just say that he shares DNA with Slade but that his father is Bruce.

----------


## BenThousan

Screenshot_20180610-132615_1.jpg
Also, look how they drew Damian's face in Super Sons in issue # 13

----------


## Armor of God

Okay look, thats just reaching now. You think Tomasi would make Damian Slade's son? And you just ignored things from that very issue and arc. Like "such a Bruce move" or "what are you doing to our son Bruce". Faces obscured by shadows are so common. 

This arc takes place before both the wedding and No Justice. TT 20 takes place after No Justice, Prelude to the wedding one shots take place a day or two prior to the wedding as confirmed by Seeley in DC Nation 1 interview.

You're just looking for something that isn't there.

----------


## fanfan13

> Because Priests Deathstroke is at its core a soap opera. It has been that way from issue 1, the book is about who sleeps with who, whose plotting behind each others backs, how Slade affects those close to him, how his family in turn tries to undermine him. Family is the one angle that a writer can use to set up Deathstroke as Batman's nemesis. They have other evil Batmen in the likes of Prometheus, Bane, Killer Moth who could feasibly be used to tell most of the stories that can be told with Deathstroke but family is the one area Batman has no real evil counterpart in. That's why family plays such a big role in Deathstroke vs Batman and Damian's parentage is just keeping it consistent with the soap opera angle.


I see, it makes sense. Priest’s Deathstroke indeed has played the family theme in the twisted way since the beginning. But still he should have come up with a better plot connecting Deathstroke to Batman around that theme rather than this gimmicky mess.




> Screenshot_20180610-132615_1.jpg
> Also, look how they drew Damian's face in Super Sons in issue # 13


I honestly think the picture doesn’t have anything to do with what’s happening in Deathstroke though. I think that arc serves as its own thing, kind of like a closed off story that doesn’t have any effect to other titles other than itself, that’s where I agree with Armor of God. I do think you have a valid argument that supports your theory in your previous post, however with this one I think you’re just overthinking things.

Let’s just wait and see how Priest will play this out. I hope what BenThousan said doesn’t come true though. Damian sharing a bit of Slade’s DNA is just unnecessary.

----------


## fanfan13

> Just because something is set in the past doesn't make it non canon. Besides I dont understand DC fans obsession with assuming everything is non canon until proven otherwise when it should be the other way around. King repeatedly has to clarify that Mr Miracle is canon every few weeks. If its not canon DC will market it as such.


I think the OP was talking about Super Sons non-canon release such as the Super Sons graphic novel. He/she didn’t mean Tomasi’s Adventure of Super Sons isn’t canon, but the release other than that/afterwards. Adventure of Super Sons is canon, I believe, even though it’s set in the past.

----------


## legion_quest

> The story is Batman vs Deathstroke, a character study that examines and puts these 2 head to head against each other like never before. It it becomes acclaimed and serves as a definite Deathstroke story that even double functions as a great Batman story then Priest's story will have accomplished its purpose. Everything else is marketing, Priest isn't going to sully the legacy of his own arc by in anyway making Damian and Slade related because he's writing a once in a life time story and DC isn't going to taint Damian's marketability. If DC is also serious about making Slade a Batman villain then they're not going to let this story get bogged down by a preventable controversy.
> No Justice, Prelude to the wedding and TT 20 preview as well as Glass's interview in DC Nation 1 make it clear that Damian is son of Batman. Besides good mysteries are not about shock reveals, its about the journey from point A to B. Priest understands that, in this entire run he has thrown turns and swerves to keep everyone guessing but he has not done anything remotely for a permanent shock factor just to leave his mark. You wont find anything like that in his 30 previous of Deathstroke. Same goes for JL, all the hoopla over the Jessica kiss/potential romance with Batman amounted to nothing.
> Even in the story so far, the mystery of Damian's parentage is subdued, its used to put the characters in each others crosshairs, to play with the theme of family. Damian is already the son of a hero and a villain. DC gains absolutely nothing by adding another villain in to the equation, Damian already has a bad side represented by the al Ghuls. Narratively or in terms of marketability DC gains nothing where Damian is concerned and it only would serve to make this story controversial or liable to be retconned. They brought Damian back from the dead against Morrison's wishes and started pushing him as Son of Batman, introduced Superman's son in response and then created Super Son only to make Deathstroke who traditionally hasn't really been a Batman villain in a Deathstroke book Damian's father? do you really think that makes sense?


If it means Damian might appear in more Deathstroke issues, and potentially keep a boost on the numbers the way this story has, I could definitely see them doing something, even if it later gets un-done. 

I doubt they will, I fully expect this to just be a good story, told by a re-enthused and excellent writer. But, if they did do something with the parentage, I honestly dont think most people would care - some would probably find it cool and for Damian, it's yet another part of him he'd have to fight - in the old nature/nurture argument will the lessons and genes of Batman and the Bat family take deeper root than the genetics of Talia and Slade? 

I'm not saying it would be a better way of presenting Damian than just as Son of Batman, but it could add another wrinkle that could help, more than hinder, all the characters involved. 

And while yes, Priest does understand how to tell a good story, every writer wants to leave their mark on something, and if he's got permission and feels this might help him tell another story down the road, then I still think we could see it suggested that Damian is some sort of genetic Chimera. 

Again, not saying it would be the best outcome, but I dont think it can be ruled out just because Damian is going to continue on as Son of Batman for marketing purposes

----------


## millernumber1

> Because Priests Deathstroke is at its core a soap opera. It has been that way from issue 1, the book is about who sleeps with who, whose plotting behind each others backs, how Slade affects those close to him, how his family in turn tries to undermine him. Family is the one angle that a writer can use to set up Deathstroke as Batman's nemesis. They have other evil Batmen in the likes of Prometheus, Bane, Killer Moth who could feasibly be used to tell most of the stories that can be told with Deathstroke but family is the one area Batman has no real evil counterpart in. That's why family plays such a big role in Deathstroke vs Batman and Damian's parentage is just keeping it consistent with the soap opera angle.


Well said! The reason Priest went with "who is the father" is because being a father is so central to Batman and Deathstroke's characters and missions. And this question of heritage really makes people question what fatherhood and being a son means - that's why we have the interviews with Joseph and Robin. I very much hope that Damian can shrug off the worry about whose genes he has and say something like, "I don't care who donated genetic material to me - I've chosen to fight for good with my father Batman."




> If it means Damian might appear in more Deathstroke issues, and potentially keep a boost on the numbers the way this story has, I could definitely see them doing something, even if it later gets un-done. 
> 
> I doubt they will, I fully expect this to just be a good story, told by a re-enthused and excellent writer. But, if they did do something with the parentage, I honestly dont think most people would care - some would probably find it cool and for Damian, it's yet another part of him he'd have to fight - in the old nature/nurture argument will the lessons and genes of Batman and the Bat family take deeper root than the genetics of Talia and Slade? 
> 
> I'm not saying it would be a better way of presenting Damian than just as Son of Batman, but it could add another wrinkle that could help, more than hinder, all the characters involved. 
> 
> And while yes, Priest does understand how to tell a good story, every writer wants to leave their mark on something, and if he's got permission and feels this might help him tell another story down the road, then I still think we could see it suggested that Damian is some sort of genetic Chimera. 
> 
> Again, not saying it would be the best outcome, but I dont think it can be ruled out just because Damian is going to continue on as Son of Batman for marketing purposes


I mean, I've said it before, but whether Damian has genes from Bruce or not, Bruce loves him desperately, and that isn't going to change even if he has some tampering. He's still Bruce's son because of the love and training Bruce has given him.

----------


## Byrant

> I think you should if it stresses you out. Me on the other hand will keep reading it because I’d be lying if I said I wasn’t interested to find out where this story’s heading.


And if you're going to act like a moral fake read the entire reply at least. It just was a suggestion for people who don't want to get stressed with this bad argumented story about Damian's biological father.

----------


## Byrant

> Mommy Dearest


The worst mother of the world.

----------


## oasis1313

Ugh, please NOT Spawn of Deathstroke.  I mean, we ALL knew it was only a matter of time until DC would pull out the sperm donor storyline.

----------


## fanfan13

> Well said! The reason Priest went with "who is the father" is because being a father is so central to Batman and Deathstroke's characters and missions. And this question of heritage really makes people question what fatherhood and being a son means - that's why we have the interviews with Joseph and Robin. I very much hope that Damian can shrug off the worry about whose genes he has and say something like, "I don't care who donated genetic material to me - I've chosen to fight for good with my father Batman."
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, I've said it before, but whether Damian has genes from Bruce or not, Bruce loves him desperately, and that isn't going to change even if he has some tampering. He's still Bruce's son because of the love and training Bruce has given him.


I agree that Bruce would love Damian no matter if he has his genes or not but that’s not the main problem here. I’ve said this before, but having blood relation with Bruce is what makes Damian Damian, his character development all this time has been centered around that. So retconning it out would be the same as retconning his core origin. His development would lose its meaning. It’s like Superman is revealed not to be Kryptonian. Damian is a Wayne and an al Ghul in blood, the fruit of both house, and I personally don’t want that to change. That’s why I don’t agree to the idea of that “whether or not”, he does and there should be no question about it especially since Damian has been developed so much (maybe if it’s still in his early stage I wouldn’t mind this much).

I also feel the same way about that “tampering”, though with less emotion. It’s not at all changing his origin but I just don’t think it was a good development for Damian. It was really unnecessary, especially if it’s only handled in one controversial title and people would forget afterwards. I would prefer this arc ends with nothing and only as a gimmick rather than that. But I have no problem with people who like this development and if it turns out that way then good for them. I will personally ignore and treat it as simply non-exist then.

----------


## fanfan13

> And if you're going to act like a moral fake read the entire reply at least. It just was a suggestion for people who don't want to get stressed with this bad argumented story about Damian's biological father.


Did I say something wrong?
I am aware it was a suggestion but I thought you feel a lot bothered with Deathstroke that’s why I gave your words back to you, but if you’re not then my mistake for having said that.
I also have a friend who felt really angry after reading the first two issues of the arc and I said it’s better for her not to continue reading it and ignore it. It’s no use to feel so much negativity because of a mere comic.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## BenThousan

> If it means Damian might appear in more Deathstroke issues, and potentially keep a boost on the numbers the way this story has, I could definitely see them doing something, even if it later gets un-done. 
> 
> I doubt they will, I fully expect this to just be a good story, told by a re-enthused and excellent writer. But, if they did do something with the parentage, I honestly dont think most people would care - some would probably find it cool and for Damian, it's yet another part of him he'd have to fight - in the old nature/nurture argument will the lessons and genes of Batman and the Bat family take deeper root than the genetics of Talia and Slade? 
> 
> I'm not saying it would be a better way of presenting Damian than just as Son of Batman, but it could add another wrinkle that could help, more than hinder, all the characters involved. 
> 
> And while yes, Priest does understand how to tell a good story, every writer wants to leave their mark on something, and if he's got permission and feels this might help him tell another story down the road, then I still think we could see it suggested that Damian is some sort of genetic Chimera. 
> 
> Again, not saying it would be the best outcome, but I dont think it can be ruled out just because Damian is going to continue on as Son of Batman for marketing purposes


Exactly, Priest is a writer who wants to be remembered, how? Partially changing Damian's fatherhood. He wants his Deathstroke to be remembered, to have more history and that is why he is making this story.

----------


## oasis1313

> Exactly, Priest is a writer who wants to be remembered, how? Partially changing Damian's fatherhood. He wants his Deathstroke to be remembered, to have more history and that is why he is making this story.


Hopefully it's all just a tease.

----------


## Armor of God

> Exactly, Priest is a writer who wants to be remembered, how? Partially changing Damian's fatherhood. He wants his Deathstroke to be remembered, to have more history and that is why he is making this story.


Sorry, you're just projecting or being paranoid or want your theories to be justified. DC has given you guys plenty of evidence in the last month which is being wilfully ignored un favor of a panel where Damian's face was half obscured. Please read No Justice and Prelude to the Wedding.
As for what Priest wants no one knows so there's no point in projecting. There's logistics to decision making, making Damian in any way related to Deathstroke hurts their "Son of Batman" angle that they have been pushing since his resurrection. They've got TT, Adventures of Super Sons, Arkham Asylum 2, Snyder's Last Knight, Percy's Nightwing, the Zoom Super Sons series featuring Damian the remainder of this year and the next. Priest did not create Damian, Deathstroke is not a Batman villain, the Bat editorial, Morrison, Tomasi and Gleason have projects with Damian in the future and have extensively written him in the past. You think DC will screw them all? Deathstroke got its sales bump which can guarantee it another 12 or 15 issues. They dont need Damian to keep the book on the stands once Batman leaves.

----------


## dietrich

There's a Robin sale on at Comixology

https://www.comixology.com/DC-Spotli...ale/page/18716

----------


## adrikito

> 


Good Gallery but.. This needs one image of *Robin:Son of Batman* comic.




> I hope not. We see that he has a son who has a normal life in the future which means that he finds love and cobbles together some sort of life outside the cape.
> 
> He's future looks rosy and richer than Bruce's ever was.
> He has family. Brothers, friends and mentally he's already better balanced than his father.
> 
> Even his reason for fighting is healthier than his fathers. Bruce is trying to make sure no other kid goes through what he did [a goal he will never achieve]
> Damian is fighting because it's the right thing to do so he wins every night he steps out.
> 
> Plus being a Wayne and an Al Ghul He'll be 100 times richer than Bruce ever was so even better gadgets.
> ...



hmmmm.. Batman 666 was darker than Bruce and I heard that even SS showed something similar... I think that the situation will be the same than now(old bruce as the new alfred) and the kid mother is death or another villain like Talia.. 

*HOWEVER, This kid seems NORMAL. Not another trained kid, no robin.* The kind of kid that only heards hero stories and nothing more.

----------


## adrikito

> The worst mother of the world.


Despite that.. Today I can say that I am happy that the LEAGUE and not KOBRA CULT is Batman enemy and Damian was with them... Look Zoe Lawton and imagine Damian with a similar costume in his first appearance and educated by these lunatics.

DC Zoe Lawton deadshot daughter Kobra Cult.jpg

----------


## adrikito

DC heroes in Crisis, Damian is here(behind superman). You can see more here:

http://community.comicbookresources....t-in-September

DC heroes in Crisis.jpg

----------


## Fergus

> DC heroes in Crisis, Damian is here(behind superman). You can see more here:
> 
> http://community.comicbookresources....t-in-September
> 
> DC heroes in Crisis.jpg


Is this related to King's  Sanctuary project?

----------


## Fergus

> Hopefully it's all just a tease.


A clever sales gimmick.

----------


## adrikito

> Is this related to King's  Sanctuary project?


Yes. Is King Project.. I have doubts, maybe is a bad idea see this. King ruined BATMAN..

----------


## CPSparkles

Funny

----------


## CPSparkles

> DC heroes in Crisis, Damian is here(behind superman). You can see more here:
> 
> http://community.comicbookresources....t-in-September
> 
> DC heroes in Crisis.jpg


So is this why King ruined BG? So he can use him for this? 

Enjoyed the B&R duo working again in Tec I hope it becomes a regular status quo for Tec after the 5 issue Outsiders set up

----------


## CPSparkles

https://www.dccomics.com/blog/2018/0...s-for-upcoming  For details


Fans are upset about how Damian looks on the cover.

----------


## okiedokiewo

> https://www.dccomics.com/blog/2018/0...s-for-upcoming  For details
> 
> 
> Fans are upset about how Damian looks on the cover.


It is pretty terrible. He's as pale as a ghost. He's whiter than Jon, even.

----------


## CPSparkles

> It is pretty terrible. He's as pale as a ghost. He's whiter than Jon, even.


Right. Even his hair is a different colour. I wish they would keep his colouring consistent and a bit more tanned to reflect his ethnicity.

----------


## Jackalope89

> https://www.dccomics.com/blog/2018/0...s-for-upcoming  For details
> 
> 
> Fans are upset about how Damian looks on the cover.


Considering without the batarangs, we wouldn't even _know_ that's supposed to be Damian, I'd say its a legit complaint. Jon at least resembles how he has looked. Kind of. But Damian? Its liked they drew up a whole new character, gave him batarangs, and slapped Damian's name on him.

Still no clue who the girl is supposed to be.

----------


## dietrich

SuperBat families

----------


## dietrich

> Considering without the batarangs, we wouldn't even _know_ that's supposed to be Damian, I'd say its a legit complaint. Jon at least resembles how he has looked. Kind of. But Damian? Its liked they drew up a whole new character, gave him batarangs, and slapped Damian's name on him.
> 
> Still no clue who the girl is supposed to be.


I believe she's an original African character created for this.

I'm guessing the artist isn't familiar with the comics and just drew what he thought Bruce Wayne's kid will look like. This kid looks like exactly how you would expect the son of Nolan's Batman.

Someone at DC should have spotted it before it went public.

----------


## dietrich

> So is this why King ruined BG? So he can use him for this? 
> 
> Enjoyed the B&R duo working again in Tec I hope it becomes a regular status quo for Tec after the 5 issue Outsiders set up


Damian was in Tec?

----------


## dietrich

Damian and Maps

----------


## dietrich

> Is this for sale?


I don't believe so but the artist does do comissions

----------


## dietrich

I wasn't a fan at 1st but I'm liking the look of this team more and more especially Dijnn

----------


## Katana500

Yeah im really excited for the team too! I really like the look of it!

----------


## dietrich

Can't wait for all the Universe changes coming soon. I know Wiliamson mentioned the Flash Twins so wonder if Damian is going to get more heroes his Generations?

Also does anyone know if Tim is still presumed dead in Batman ?

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Can't wait for all the Universe changes coming soon. I know Wiliamson mentioned the Flash Twins so wonder if Damian is going to get more heroes his Generations?
> 
> Also does anyone know if Tim is still presumed dead in Batman ?


Tim is alive he just left Gotham and Tynion mentions that there are plans for him.

----------


## dietrich

> Tim is alive he just left Gotham and Tynion mentions that there are plans for him.


No I mean is Tom King's Batman set in the time period when Tim is with Oz? I know in Batman #16 he was presumed dead.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> No I mean is Tom King's Batman set in the time period when Tim is with Oz? I know in Batman #16 he was presumed dead.


By now there is nothing to indicate when exactly TIm returned in Tom King's Batman run.

----------


## adrikito

Poor Dick:

https://www.cbr.com/deathstroke-vs-b...on-mastermind/

Is Tim Drake, not Grayson..  :Mad:

----------


## okiedokiewo

> Poor Dick:
> 
> https://www.cbr.com/deathstroke-vs-b...on-mastermind/
> 
> Is Tim Drake, not Grayson..


It's so hard for some people to believe anyone but Dick or Damian can be used for something.

----------


## dietrich

> Poor Dick:
> 
> https://www.cbr.com/deathstroke-vs-b...on-mastermind/
> 
> Is Tim Drake, not Grayson..


*I dont really know who or what you are, Dick continues. But I know who your mom is. Who your grandfather is. And now I know who your real dad is. Which tells me everything I need to know about you*  Damian.

The way that is phrased sounds like Damian isn't human. Maybe he's something else? Maybe he came back wrong? I wonder when and how Tim got the DNA sample he used for this?

Tim here doesn't look like Tim.

----------


## adrikito

> *“I don’t really know who or what you are,” Dick continues. “But I know who your mom is. Who your grandfather is. And now I know who your real dad is. Which tells me everything I need to know about you* – Damian.”
> 
> The way that is phrased sounds like Damian isn't human. Maybe he's something else? Maybe he came back wrong? I wonder when and how Tim got the DNA sample he used for this?
> 
> Tim here doesn't look like Tim.


I saw in two different places(comicvine and DC wiki) for confirm his identity and in both places I saw Tim Drake.




> I wasn't a fan at 1st but I'm liking the look of this team more and more especially Dijnn


Djinn is the character that most interest me, then Damian and Emiko..

----------


## Rac7d*

aqualad needs to come back

----------


## adrikito

> aqualad needs to come back


I will miss him too..

----------


## Fergus

> *“I don’t really know who or what you are,” Dick continues. “But I know who your mom is. Who your grandfather is. And now I know who your real dad is. Which tells me everything I need to know about you* – Damian.”
> 
> The way that is phrased sounds like Damian isn't human. Maybe he's something else? Maybe he came back wrong? I wonder when and how Tim got the DNA sample he used for this?
> 
> Tim here doesn't look like Tim.


What a twist! Now I want to read that story. Darkseid did something to him in Apokolips or maybe Bruce brought back Granny Goodness masquerading as Damian. She's on Earth probing minds for Darkseid   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

*Okay not sure how I missed it the 1st time that article is saying that Robin is Dick?!
*
What in the hell is going on?!
This is just taking the F***ing piss now.

There's got to be something else... A lot more going on here.

----------


## dietrich

> What a twist! Now I want to read that story. Darkseid did something to him in Apokolips or maybe Bruce brought back Granny Goodness masquerading as Damian. She's on Earth probing minds for Darkseid


What a twist indeed. Did you read the article? I missed it but that isn't Tim.

----------


## dietrich

> aqualad needs to come back


True. He was the MVP on that team ...along with Damian of course  :Smile:

----------


## RedBird

> I wasn't a fan at 1st but I'm liking the look of this team more and more especially Dijnn


Now THIS is more like it, a new original team without the constant 'you are not your predecessor' narrative stuck to it. Finally Damian gets his own team, I hope Jon can join eventually too.

Also, I too am pretty interested in Djinn, she has a pretty cool design and she definitely feels like the 'starfire/raven' of the group, I'm not sure who Roundhouse is but I'm guessing Crush is Lobo's offspring?

Also Damian continuing to be the tiniest leader is still adorable to me XD

----------


## RedBird

> Poor Dick:
> 
> https://www.cbr.com/deathstroke-vs-b...on-mastermind/
> 
> Is Tim Drake, not Grayson..


Wait what? Is this confirmed, or just the article writers perspective, cause I 100% thought that that was Tim. 

Hell I was even thinking about how clever the reveal of Tim in that role was, as the character up till then had been quite vague in both their appearance and speech patterns. 

It felt like it could have been Dick thanks to the light and yellow appearance of the costume and the feelings of inadequacy and parental longing from Bruce, BUT than again it could also have been Jason with the classic costume as well, the parental feelings about Bruce, the inadequacy (plus the classic spitcurls) could have also implicated Jason as that Robin. (granted though Dick for a time also had spitcurls so it still could have been him too).

But last issue had a very *specific* reveal, one that revealed the intentions behind these monologues, which were definitely a bitter message directed towards Damian. And where (I presumed as such Tim) got rid of the deceiving spitcurls by swiping his hair back, resembling more Tims old 90s swept up hair style and the coloring revealed the costume to not be the classic yellow and red tunic worn by either Dick or Jason, but Tim's redesigned black and red costume. With all those feelings of inadequacy and parental longing being Tims pent up feelings from especially when he was replaced as Robin and had felt abandoned. Seriously I was just thinking about how clever the reveal was since it left people guessing so much, showing just how similar each of the Robins feelings about Bruce and the Robin legacy really are that those monologues could have come from any of the boys and made at least a bit of sense. 

Now its apparently Dick? What? There must be a mistake, especially after that VERY specific recent reveal, seriously what sense does it make to have that be Dick now?

Edit: I think I used the word 'reveal' like 50 times haha

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Wait what? Is this confirmed, or just the article writers perspective, cause I 100% thought that that was Tim. 
> 
> Hell I was even thinking about how clever the reveal of Tim in that role was, as the character up till then had been quite vague in both their appearance and speech patterns. 
> 
> It felt like it could have been Dick thanks to the light and yellow appearance of the costume and the feelings of inadequacy and parental longing from Bruce, BUT than again it could also have been Jason with the classic costume as well, the parental feelings about Bruce, the inadequacy (plus the classic spitcurls) could have also implicated Jason as that Robin. (granted though Dick for a time also had spitcurls so it still could have been him too).
> 
> But last issue had a very *specific* reveal, one that revealed the intentions behind these monologues, which were definitely a bitter message directed towards Damian. And where (I presumed as such Tim) got rid of the deceiving spitcurls by swiping his hair back, resembling more Tims old 90s swept up hair style and the coloring revealed the costume to not be the classic yellow and red tunic worn by either Dick or Jason, but Tim's redesigned black and red costume. With all those feelings of inadequacy and parental longing being Tims pent up feelings from especially when he was replaced as Robin and had felt abandoned. Seriously I was just thinking about how clever the reveal was since it left people guessing so much, revealing just how similar each of the Robins feelings about Bruce and the Robin legacy really are that those monologues could have come from any of the boys and made at least a bit of sense. 
> 
> Now its apparently Dick? what? There must be a mistake, especially with that VERY specific recent reveal, seriously what sense does it make to have that be Dick now?


I reached out to Priest to inform him that he was mistaken about which Robin was jealous of Damian and he did respond I hope he got the message in time before he finalised his plans for which Robin is it that's in that recording.

----------


## RedBird

> I reached out to Priest to inform him that he was mistaken about which Robin was jealous of Damian and he did respond I hope he got the message in time before he finalised his plans for which Robin is it that's in that recording.


That's good news. And man I hope so too, although that just makes things even more confusing doesn't it, since he had mistakenly thought it was Jason, but according to this guy it's apparently...Dick? Even though it's clearly Tim? and the original Robin behind that bitterness was Tim? BAH, so much unnecessary confusion. I think whoever wrote that article is mistaken, and hopefully Priest had just make a mistake or had misspoken when he claimed Jason in Tims role during Damian inception. By all accounts, it should be Tim, that would make the most sense, fall in line with continuity and honestly I can't imagine that reveal to mean anyone else but Tim now.

If you don't mind me asking, how did you contact Priest? When he first was interviewed and made that error, I tried seeing if he had a twitter, hoping to find someone correct and inform him before the story moved on, only to realize he didn't have one. (Again, glad to hear you managed to inform him)

----------


## The Dying Detective

> That's good news. And man I hope so too, although that just makes things even more confusing doesn't it, since he had mistakenly thought it was Jason, but according to this guy it's apparently...Dick? Even though it's clearly Tim? and the original Robin behind that bitterness was Tim? BAH, so much unnecessary confusion. I think whoever wrote that article is mistaken, and hopefully Priest had just make a mistake or had misspoken when he claimed Jason in Tims role during Damian inception. By all accounts, it should be Tim, that would make the most sense, fall in line with continuity and honestly I can't imagine that reveal to mean anyone else but Tim now.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how did you contact Priest? When he first was interviewed and made that error, I tried seeing if he had a twitter, hoping to find someone correct and inform him before the story moved on, only to realize he didn't have one. (Again, glad to hear you managed to inform him)


Priest has a blog called Welcome to Lamercie Park here's the link to my comment there; http://lamerciepark.com/wp/?p=655 .I think the writer for this article might be going off Tom King's tweet about thisRoboin being Dick that's hwo the fellow got this idea and wrote into his article.

----------


## dietrich

I don't believe Priest is under any confusion about which Robin is jealous of Damian. The guy is a professional and strikes me as the kind that would do some research to prep for his project.

I think that the slip when he said Jason was deliberate to set up this round of *Guess the Robin*, then having the Robin dressed as Jason. Genius!

I have to say I found it strange that The Robin said "I know who your Mother is I know who your Grandfather is"
 Unnecessary since Talia brought the child.

----------


## BenThousan

> I reached out to Priest to inform him that he was mistaken about which Robin was jealous of Damian and he did respond I hope he got the message in time before he finalised his plans for which Robin is it that's in that recording.


This story has been written for 2 years, Priest sure he finished writing a long time ago. I hope that in the interview, he was wrong to say Jason because if it is really Jason the Robin who is jealous of Damian, that shows how much he researched to make this story. Anyway Priest contradicts a lot with what he says in the interviews and what he does, for example, on his website said that there were people criticizing him for ruining characters like Talia and Damian without reading Deathstroke vs Batman, and we know what he has done with Talia in the last issue ...

----------


## The Dying Detective

> This story has been written for 2 years, Priest sure he finished writing a long time ago. I hope that in the interview, he was wrong to say Jason because if it is really Jason the Robin who is jealous of Damian, that shows how much he researched to make this story. Anyway Priest contradicts a lot with what he says in the interviews and what he does, for example, on his website said that there were people criticizing him for ruining characters like Talia and Damian without reading Deathstroke vs Batman, and we know what he has done with Talia in the last issue ...


I hope so.

----------


## Fergus

> Wait what? Is this confirmed, or just the article writers perspective, cause I 100% thought that that was Tim. 
> 
> Hell I was even thinking about how clever the reveal of Tim in that role was, as the character up till then had been quite vague in both their appearance and speech patterns. 
> 
> It felt like it could have been Dick thanks to the light and yellow appearance of the costume and the feelings of inadequacy and parental longing from Bruce, BUT than again it could also have been Jason with the classic costume as well, the parental feelings about Bruce, the inadequacy (plus the classic spitcurls) could have also implicated Jason as that Robin. (granted though Dick for a time also had spitcurls so it still could have been him too).
> 
> But last issue had a very *specific* reveal, one that revealed the intentions behind these monologues, which were definitely a bitter message directed towards Damian. And where (I presumed as such Tim) got rid of the deceiving spitcurls by swiping his hair back, resembling more Tims old 90s swept up hair style and the coloring revealed the costume to not be the classic yellow and red tunic worn by either Dick or Jason, but Tim's redesigned black and red costume. With all those feelings of inadequacy and parental longing being Tims pent up feelings from especially when he was replaced as Robin and had felt abandoned. Seriously I was just thinking about how clever the reveal was since it left people guessing so much, showing just how similar each of the Robins feelings about Bruce and the Robin legacy really are that those monologues could have come from any of the boys and made at least a bit of sense. 
> 
> Now its apparently Dick? What? There must be a mistake, especially after that VERY specific recent reveal, seriously what sense does it make to have that be Dick now?
> ...


I'm sure CBR must be mistaken like Dying Detective said the Tom King tweet must have confused the writer. It was written on the same day Deathstroke #30 came out

----------


## adrikito

I like this Cover, excelent form to draw Djinn(and the rest of the team).  :Cool:   :Cool:  PRISON CONFIRMED:

Teen Titans 22 cover Damian Wayne Robin generation.jpg
TEEN TITANS #22
written by ADAM GLASS
art by BERNARD CHANG
cover by NICK DERINGTON
variant cover by ALEX GARNER
The team’s dealing with an unexpected loss, but there’s little time to grieve. They must travel to Keystone City, where Golden Glider and Swerve plan to pull a heist at a children’s hospital. (That’s a new low, even for some Rogues!) There’s also plenty of drama to go around, as Kid Flash mulls quitting after his clash with Red Arrow, and Damian’s harboring a new, secret mentor, all while* his secret prison’s about to blow up in his face.*
ON SALE 09.19.18

----------


## dietrich

> I like this Cover, excelent form to draw Djinn(and the rest of the team).   PRISON CONFIRMED:
> 
> Teen Titans 22 cover Damian Wayne Robin generation.jpg
> TEEN TITANS #22
> written by ADAM GLASS
> art by BERNARD CHANG
> cover by NICK DERINGTON
> variant cover by ALEX GARNER
> The team’s dealing with an unexpected loss, but there’s little time to grieve. They must travel to Keystone City, where Golden Glider and Swerve plan to pull a heist at a children’s hospital. (That’s a new low, even for some Rogues!) There’s also plenty of drama to go around, as Kid Flash mulls quitting after his clash with Red Arrow, and Damian’s harboring a new, secret mentor, all while* his secret prison’s about to blow up in his face.*
> ON SALE 09.19.18


This look's very good. Can't wait to met this team.

----------


## Katana500

> I like this Cover, excelent form to draw Djinn(and the rest of the team).   PRISON CONFIRMED:
> 
> Teen Titans 22 cover Damian Wayne Robin generation.jpg
> TEEN TITANS #22
> written by ADAM GLASS
> art by BERNARD CHANG
> cover by NICK DERINGTON
> variant cover by ALEX GARNER
> The team’s dealing with an unexpected loss, but there’s little time to grieve. They must travel to Keystone City, where Golden Glider and Swerve plan to pull a heist at a children’s hospital. (That’s a new low, even for some Rogues!) There’s also plenty of drama to go around, as Kid Flash mulls quitting after his clash with Red Arrow, and Damian’s harboring a new, secret mentor, all while* his secret prison’s about to blow up in his face.*
> ON SALE 09.19.18


Idk why but I got a good feeling this team could really be something special

----------


## adrikito

Bat-fathers day:

*Bruce:* You are a grandfather.
*Thomas:* Be a father for your son and leave batman die with me.

batfathers day.jpg

Batfathers day 2.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> Bat-fathers day:
> 
> *Bruce:* You are a grandfather.
> *Thomas:* Be a father for your son and leave batman die with me.
> 
> batfathers day.jpg
> 
> Batfathers day 2.jpg


Happy Father's Day indeed.

----------


## dietrich

DOS is a great movie.
Damian spoilers

*spoilers:*
  Damian only had the one scene but it was so sweet. Bruce is hands on BatDad and it looks like Damian was  sent to that boarding school after all.
Damian's also had a growth spurt 
*end of spoilers*

Dc needs to put Tomasi on an Animated Supersons project or just get him to write more of their Animated stuff because he did a very good job here

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

Love this Cover

----------


## dietrich

Guess who's a Nightwing fan?

This Guy

----------


## AlvinDraper

wait wait...its not Tim there?! wtf

----------


## adrikito

> DOS is a great movie.
> Damian spoilers
> 
> *spoilers:*
>   Damian only had the one scene but it was so sweet. Bruce is hands on BatDad and it looks like Damian was  sent to that boarding school after all.
> Damian's also had a growth spurt 
> *end of spoilers*


Gotham Academy was not that kind of place... Or I am wrong?

I heard good rumours about this film..  :Wink:

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> Poor Dick:
> 
> https://www.cbr.com/deathstroke-vs-b...on-mastermind/
> 
> Is Tim Drake, not Grayson..


This can't be right. I'm sure it's an error

----------


## CPSparkles

> DOS is a great movie.
> Damian spoilers
> 
> *spoilers:*
>   Damian only had the one scene but it was so sweet. Bruce is hands on BatDad and it looks like Damian was  sent to that boarding school after all.
> Damian's also had a growth spurt 
> *end of spoilers*
> 
> Dc needs to put Tomasi on an Animated Supersons project or just get him to write more of their Animated stuff because he did a very good job here


So you recommend it then?

----------


## The Dying Detective

> So you recommend it then?


I most definitely do it's a great film.

----------


## adrikito

> I most definitely do it's a great film.


I am watching this film now. I saw 42 minutes and I am liking this film and Doomsday only fought against Hawkman until now.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I am watching this film now. I saw 42 minutes and I am liking this film and Doomsday only fought against Hawkman until now.


Well i hope you enjoy it too the end I know I did!

----------


## dietrich

> So you recommend it then?


Highly. I can't wait to get the Bluray box-set. I think that comes with an Action figure

----------


## dietrich

> 


This is really nice.

----------


## dietrich

With his Red Hood Toys

----------


## adrikito

> With his Red Hood Toys


WOW.. He really likes RED HOOD.

----------


## Dzetoun

> WOW.. He really likes RED HOOD.


Nah. He just likes that particular meal at Bat Burger.

----------


## adrikito

He only appeared a few seconds in DEATH OF SUPERMAN but I saw Damian too tall.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> He only appeared a few seconds in DEATH OF SUPERMAN but I saw Damian too tall.


In fairness Titus is a full grown dog in that one whereas in Teen Titans he was a puppy it might be an indication age.

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian

----------


## CPSparkles

> With his Red Hood Toys


I like the Red Hood's sitting at the table. I wonder if Bat Burger also give away Robin Toys ?

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Talon

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/titbdoml

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Jason Toddler






https://twitter.com/smahssa

----------


## CPSparkles

> Highly. I can't wait to get the Bluray box-set. I think that comes with an Action figure


Thank you I might pick it up. Everyone seems to like it.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Thank you I might pick it up. Everyone seems to like it.


Not everyone those who don't like for retreading a story that was done before.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Not everyone those who don't like for retreading a story that was done before.


Oh fans on Reddit and on the Super forum seemed to have good thing's to say.

Have you seen it? Is it good?

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Oh fans on Reddit and on the Super forum seemed to have good thing's to say.
> 
> Have you seen it? Is it good?


I've see the Death of Superman it was good quite violent but very good and it was pretty well done considering the universe it was set in which was a disaster.

----------


## adrikito

> Oh fans on Reddit and on the Super forum seemed to have good thing's to say.
> 
> Have you seen it? Is it good?


I saw all the film. GOOD FILM..

----------


## Rac7d*

> I've see the Death of Superman it was good quite violent but very good and it was pretty well done considering the universe it was set in which was a disaster.


dont be so dramatic
it wasnt a disaters,

----------


## CPSparkles

> I've see the Death of Superman it was good quite violent but very good and it was pretty well done considering the universe it was set in which was a disaster.


You mean the shared Universe. I actually like the shared universe. 
I don't mind a level of violence. It leaked quite early because it's not due out till august or something. I think I'll wait and buy it. I want to support the animated Universe because I enjoy the stuff they put out

----------


## Jackalope89

Only part about Death of Superman that threw me off, was Lex Luthor's voice. Too high pitched, especially when you're used to the DCAU or Young Justice versions.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> dont be so dramatic
> it wasnt a disaters,


It did seemed poorly planned the universe it was set in.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> You mean the shared Universe. I actually like the shared universe. 
> I don't mind a level of violence. It leaked quite early because it's not due out till august or something. I think I'll wait and buy it. I want to support the animated Universe because I enjoy the stuff they put out


Well you do I doon't exactly like it with a few exceptions.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Damian Wayne Damian Al Ghul [Adult]

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## adrikito

> Damian Wayne Damian Al Ghul [Adult]


THANKS. THANK YOU *BATMAN BEYOND* FOR SHOW THIS AWESOME DESIGN IN ADULT DAMIAN.   :Cool:  

And thanks to you too for put this image.  :Wink:

----------


## Jackalope89

> THANKS. THANK YOU *BATMAN BEYOND* FOR SHOW THIS AWESOME DESIGN IN ADULT DAMIAN.   
> 
> And thanks to you too for put this image.


Only question for that series is; is Terry also a biological son of Bruce? And thereby, Matt as well? Like in the animated series.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Only question for that series is; is Terry also a biological son of Bruce? And thereby, Matt as well? Like in the animated series.


Dan Jurgens said no Terry and Matt are not Bruce's sons.

----------


## adrikito

> Only question for that series is; is Terry also a biological son of Bruce? And thereby, Matt as well? Like in the animated series.


In DC wiki I saw that they put that Terry&Matt are biological sons of Bruce and I am talking about the current versions.

http://dc.wikia.com/wiki/Matthew_McGinnis_(Futures_End)

----------


## Fergus

> In DC wiki I saw that they put that Terry&Matt are biological sons of Bruce and I am talking about the current versions.
> 
> http://dc.wikia.com/wiki/Matthew_McGinnis_(Futures_End)


That wiki needs to be updated then. Jurgens said on his twitter a while back that he never liked that cartoon origin and that as far as DC is concerned the Son of Batman shtick now belongs to Damian [his actual words]

He retconed Terry's origin a while back. It's pretty evident in the Rise of the Demon arc.

----------


## adrikito

> *Jurgens said on his twitter a while back that he never liked that cartoon origin and that as far as DC is concerned the Son of Batman shtick now belongs to Damian [his actual words]*
> 
> He retconed Terry's origin a while back. It's pretty evident in the Rise of the Demon arc.


For me PERFECT, Damian the only son of the bat.. 

I liked Batman Beyond for the serie, not for Terry Origin that I saw many years later.

----------


## adrikito

About TT special:

I got a chance to review your Teen Titans Special #1 today for @ComicBookCorps and I gotta tell you that I loved it!* Finally, a thoughtful and accurate portrait of Damian Wayne, much like @PeterJTomasi during New 52 Batman and Robin.*

https://twitter.com/sarbz/status/1010711160717389824

----------


## The Dying Detective

> About TT special:
> 
> I got a chance to review your Teen Titans Special #1 today for @ComicBookCorps and I gotta tell you that I loved it!* Finally, a thoughtful and accurate portrait of Damian Wayne, much like @PeterJTomasi during New 52 Batman and Robin.*
> 
> https://twitter.com/sarbz/status/1010711160717389824


That is excellent news nothing could be worse than a take that's even worse than Benjamin Percy's.

----------


## Fergus

> About TT special:
> 
> I got a chance to review your Teen Titans Special #1 today for @ComicBookCorps and I gotta tell you that I loved it!* Finally, a thoughtful and accurate portrait of Damian Wayne, much like @PeterJTomasi during New 52 Batman and Robin.*
> 
> https://twitter.com/sarbz/status/1010711160717389824


That's very good news the Titans special was disappointing.

----------


## Fergus

> For me PERFECT, Damian the only son of the bat.. 
> 
> I liked Batman Beyond for the serie, not for Terry Origin that I saw many years later.


I didn't mind Terry's origin but the important thing is Bruce view's him as family indicated by words to him in Rise of the Demon.

----------


## adrikito

I FORGOT THIS:

The guys at @WeirdScienceDC have a big following and they love when Damian Wayne is done right too! Emiko's story really tugs at the heartstrings too. The Kid Flash story, relationship wise made me think of Flash War. Great book from start to finish

*And more*:

To celebrate the release of Teen Titans Special #1 we are having a signing with @AdamGlass44 on June 30th from 2:00-4:00PM!

https://twitter.com/universalTFAW/st...52433220558848

----------


## dietrich

That's great news about TT and the guys at WeirdScience being Damian fans [I figured this out way back from their reviews]

A signing huh. The perks of living in the US.
Looking forward to this title hate this sudden Damian Drought.

----------


## dietrich

By Fico Ossio

----------


## adrikito

I SAW THAT IMAGE PREVIOUSLY BUT.. I THINK THAT I FORGOT PUT THIS HERE..




> That's great news about TT and the guys at WeirdScience being Damian fans [I figured this out way back from their reviews]
> 
> A signing huh. The perks of living in the US.
> Looking forward to this title hate this sudden Damian Drought.


Drought? HAHA. I should wait 1 month sometimes(SS are lucky in this) if he doesn´t appear in nightwing or something related with the batworld. this is nothing for me..


Talking about comicvine.. Seems that he made one appearance in something that I don´t know called *The Snagglepuss Chronicles #6*

https://comicvine.gamespot.com/exit-...g/4000-672254/

----------


## dietrich

Batman and Son

----------


## dietrich

> I SAW THAT IMAGE PREVIOUSLY BUT.. I THINK THAT I FORGOT PUT THIS HERE..
> 
> 
> 
> Drought? Only 11 days without Damian(2 weeks in Wednesday) I know that because I saw Damian page in comicvine... I should wait 1 month sometimes(if he doesn´t appear in nightwing or something related with the batworld)..
> 
> Talking about comicvine.. Seems that he made one appearance in something that I don´t know called *The Snagglepuss Chronicles #6*
> 
> https://comicvine.gamespot.com/exit-...g/4000-672254/


It feels longer. Maybe because I just marathoned Supersons and Morrison's run of B&R.

I'll have to check out Snagglepuss. I miss the days of Shadow and Turtles and Cross-over's.

Do you which Snagglepuss issue?

----------


## adrikito

> It feels longer. Maybe because I just marathoned Supersons and Morrison's run of B&R


HAHA. I saw him even less than you. Maybe for this you miss him even more.

Or maybe because tomorrow is my birthday that I am less focused in him.

----------


## dietrich

> HAHA. I saw him even less than you. Maybe for this you miss him even more.
> 
> Or maybe because tomorrow is my birthday that I am less focused in him.


I hope you have a fun Birthday adrikito

----------


## dietrich

By Brett Booth

----------


## adrikito

> I hope you have a fun Birthday adrikito


Thanks. I hope that Damian gives me a good present this wednesday with a good TT Special.

----------


## dietrich

Damian by Ossio

----------


## adrikito

> Damian by Ossio


This reminds me we are robin. But I see Aqualad and Starfire here.. The previous TT.

----------


## dietrich

> Thanks. I hope that Damian gives me a good present this wednesday with a good TT Special.


I hope so too mate.

----------


## dietrich

> This reminds me we are robin. But I see Aqualad and Starfire here.. The previous TT.


His Jacket looks cool. Yeah it is his old team.

----------


## dietrich

by neno

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

X-Ray Robin Figure

----------


## dietrich

Happy Birthday Adrikito

----------


## CPSparkles

Baby Damian

----------


## CPSparkles

Happy Birthday Adrikito

----------


## CPSparkles

> X-Ray Robin Figure


This different. I like it.

----------


## CPSparkles

> About TT special:
> 
> I got a chance to review your Teen Titans Special #1 today for @ComicBookCorps and I gotta tell you that I loved it!* Finally, a thoughtful and accurate portrait of Damian Wayne, much like @PeterJTomasi during New 52 Batman and Robin.*
> 
> https://twitter.com/sarbz/status/1010711160717389824


Mmm I'll wait and see. My hype for this dipped when I read the Titans Special I'm afraid. I wonder why Aqualad isn't on here.
Nervous about Damian keeping secrets and having a secret jail.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## adrikito

> happy birthday adrikito





> happy birthday adrikito


Thanks.

Attachment 63753

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Thanks.
> 
> Attachment 63753


Happy Birthday adrikito!

----------


## adrikito

> Happy Birthday adrikito!


thank you too.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> thank you too.


You're most welcome.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> Thanks.
> 
> Attachment 63753


Welcome
I like the picture  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

Damian Wayne is a Man Hunter SuperSons #13

----------


## RedBird

> 


LOL after all those titles, he just pulled a 'new phone, who dis' on that guy XD

----------


## dietrich

> LOL after all those titles, he just pulled a 'new phone, who dis' on that guy XD


LOL I'm surprised Damian can stand with the weight of all those titles.

Juvenile but Hunter of men made me giggle.

----------


## Rac7d*

who is damian taking to the wedding

----------


## adrikito

> who is damian taking to the wedding


The JOKER, for help his father.. Bruce needs to remember what is more important batman and Joker "friendship" or one woman.

----------


## dietrich

> who is damian taking to the wedding


If it was a proper wedding I'd say Maya or Emi [he doesn't know that many girls] but since no one knows Bruce is dating Selina and since he's still keeping it a secret from leaguers I doubt he'll be allowed to bring anyone. 

So my guess is he's taking a grappling gun.

----------


## Fergus

> Damian Wayne is a Man Hunter SuperSons #13


This established that he trained those ninja's which is something I wish we could see.

I like how OTT those titles are band the reverence Shadows have for him. It reminds one of the weight of legacy/expectation he carries on his young shoulders. It's also a reminder of the life he gave up to walk the hero path. He was defied from the sounds of it.

I'm not a fan of the 'Carrying a million deaths on his hands' tag. makes me wonder just how many people this child has killed.

----------


## Fergus

> 


Talia is a stunner.

----------


## Fergus

> Despite that.. Today I can say that I am happy that the LEAGUE and not KOBRA CULT is Batman enemy and Damian was with them... Look Zoe Lawton and imagine Damian with a similar costume in his first appearance and educated by these lunatics.
> 
> Attachment 67045


Poor Zoe I think DC is going to kill her off.

----------


## Fergus

> Love this Cover


Just how many Jokers does DC have?
Cute cover.Rex Luthor is an obvious yet cute gag.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Talia is a stunner.


In two of those, she looks Arabic/Middle Eastern, two others as Caucasian, and one as Far East Asian.

Editorial really needs to settle on a design for Talia and stick with it. If just for _some_ consistency.

----------


## Rac7d*

> In two of those, she looks Arabic/Middle Eastern, two others as Caucasian, and one as Far East Asian.
> 
> Editorial really needs to settle on a design for Talia and stick with it. If just for _some_ consistency.


ethnically ambigious forever
Look see robin not white we dont know what he is but he not white lol

----------


## Jackalope89

> ethnically ambigious forever
> Look see robin not white we dont know what he is but he not white lol


He's at least fairly consistent in complexion.

----------


## dietrich

Bruce gather the family it's time for another batfamily trial.

The TT Special was interesting reading. Much better than the Titans Special.

----------


## dietrich

> ethnically ambigious forever
> Look see robin not white we dont know what he is but he not white lol



Adam Glass " Hold my beer"







http://www.weirdsciencedccomics.com/...special-1.html

----------


## Armor of God

> Bruce gather the family it's time for another batfamily trial.
> 
> The TT Special was interesting reading. Much better than the Titans Special.


Can you spoil it?

----------


## RedBird

> Adam Glass " Hold my beer"


Yoooooo, I haven't read it yet but I'm lovin the middle eastern rep  :Big Grin: 

Also I love the implication that he visits this place often and feels more at 'home' here, how cute!

----------


## Aahz

> Also I love the implication that he visits this place often and feels more at 'home' here, how cute!


It just doesn't make much sense imo, if you consider where and how Damian was raised.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> It just doesn't make much sense imo, if you consider where and how Damian was raised.


That does seem to clash a lot.

----------


## RedBird

Sorry guys, could you expand on that thought, I'm a little lost. Are you guys referring to the culture he was raised in? To Talias behavior? Damian eliciting positive feelings about said culture?....

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Sorry guys, could you expand on that thought, I'm a little lost. Are you guys referring to the culture he was raised in? To Talias behavior? Damian eliciting positive feelings about said culture?....


We are we referring to the environment Damian grew up in it seems odd for him to feel nostalgic for it when he knows how bad it really was despite being pampered.

----------


## Aahz

> Sorry guys, could you expand on that thought, I'm a little lost. Are you guys referring to the culture he was raised in? To Talias behavior? Damian eliciting positive feelings about said culture?....


What I am referring to is that Damian grew up on a remote pacific island and not somewhere in the middle east. 

And on top of this the LoA is a quite international organization, and Ras and Talia are not exactly average middle eastern people or seem that interested in that culture.

----------


## adrikito

I enjoyed the special. I was not expecting to see Black Mask here.

----------


## RedBird

> We are we referring to the environment Damian grew up in it seems odd for him to feel nostalgic for it when he knows how bad it really was despite being pampered.


Ah I see, I get you guys. 

Though to be fair I think that's why I like it and find it fascinating, the implication that thats where the conflict in him arises in the first place and what makes the relationship between him and his mother interesting, twisted and difficult. He knows what a monster she truly was in the end, but he didn't grow up knowing or understanding that, she was still his mother. Even in the most small ways, such as (as described in the comic) Talia making him soup, on her end, it was simply a food that would nourish him for their end goal, but to a child that's still an act of nurturing and love, unconditional or not. Damian is rarely ever shown to be nostalgic over his heritage, but in the case of comfort foods and even being able to speak in (what I'm assuming) is his mother tongue or at least a language he's accustomed to, I find understandable and as I said before, interesting that its not throwing a blanket of black and white over his upbringing.

----------


## RedBird

> What I am referring to is that Damian grew up on a remote pacific island and not somewhere in the middle east. 
> 
> And on top of this the LoA is a quite international organization, and Ras and Talia are not exactly average middle eastern people or seem that interested in that culture.


Clearly no DC editors are gettin the memos there :P
Though to be fair, you don't have to BE in the middle east to experience the culture, it's the people that make it, and hey like you said, clearly Ras and Talia are no ordinary people, I agree but I guess since it hasn't been 'disproved' that they never or would never eat traditional foods doesn't mean it didn't happen. This is comic logic after all.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Ah I see, I get you guys. 
> 
> Though to be fair I think that's why I like it and find it fascinating, the implication that thats where the conflict in him arises in the first place and what makes the relationship between him and his mother interesting, twisted and difficult. He knows what a monster she truly was in the end, but he didn't grow up knowing or understanding that, she was still his mother. Even in the most small ways, such as (as described in the comic) Talia making him soup, on her end, it was simply a food that would nourish him for their end goal, but to a child that's still an act of nurturing and love, unconditional or not. Damian is rarely ever shown to be nostalgic over his heritage, but in the case of comfort foods and even being able to speak in (what I'm assuming) is his mother tongue or at least a language he's accustomed to, I find understandable and as I said before, interesting that its not throwing a blanket of black and white over his upbringing.


Yeah well that is what I'm referring to anyway. Well when you put it that way it's more poignant than it first appears.

----------


## Aahz

> Clearly no DC editors are gettin the memos there :P
> Though to be fair, you don't have to BE in the middle east to experience the culture, it's the people that make it, and hey like you said, clearly Ras and Talia are no ordinary people, I agree but I guess since it hasn't been 'disproved' that they never or would never eat traditional foods doesn't mean it didn't happen. This is comic logic after all.


But it also sofar didn't look like they Ras and Talia have a traditional middle eastern lifestyle (they seem to be very cosmopolitan) and there were not many people around were Damian lived.

----------


## dietrich

> Can you spoil it?


*spoilers:*
 He shot Black Mask and killed a bunch of his Hench Men 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Armor of God

Lame as heck. I wont bother with this run now. Talk about rolling back all his development. They might as well make him Deathstroke's son now.

----------


## dietrich

> Yoooooo, I haven't read it yet but I'm lovin the middle eastern rep 
> 
> Also I love the implication that he visits this place often and feels more at 'home' here, how cute!


Me too. That was a nice element to add to his character.

----------


## dietrich

> Lame as heck. I wont bother with this run now. Talk about rolling back all his development. They might as well make him Deathstroke's son now.


I know right. Not sure what DC is doing with batkids in the specials. 1st Dick now Damian.

Shame because the issue was solid otherwise.

----------


## dietrich

> But it also sofar didn't look like they Ras and Talia have a traditional middle eastern lifestyle (they seem to be very cosmopolitan) and there were not many people around were Damian lived.


They don't have to be traditional to enjoy traditional dishes.

----------


## AlvinDraper

Aannd im not reading Teen Titans anymore

----------


## midnightbunny

God damnit i just stopped being anxious about it. Now, I'm anxious again. I'll still try to read the upcoming issues but dang

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I know right. Not sure what DC is doing with batkids in the specials. 1st Dick now Damian.
> 
> Shame because the issue was solid otherwise.


Something weird is amiss here it didn't have to regress things like this seriously what is Adam Glass thinking?

----------


## midnightbunny

It is strange. While I think the "too kill or not to kill" concept can be interesting, they're really doing it for Damian? Mr. "that was a life time ago" Wayne

----------


## The Dying Detective

> It is strange. While I think the "too kill or not to kill" concept can be interesting, they're really doing it for Damian? Mr. "that was a life time ago" Wayne


Maybe Glass wants to do soemthing special who knows this is considered a good portrayal?

----------


## midnightbunny

> Maybe Glass wants to do soemthing special who knows this is considered a good portrayal?


Maybe. It wasn't bad to be honest. I get damian's motivation but boy did it go from 1 to 100 real quick

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Maybe. It wasn't bad to be honest. I get damian's motivation but boy did it go from 1 to 100 real quick


I don't see this incarnation lasting long.

----------


## DGraysonWorldsGreatestSpy

How many times has Black Mask been killed? Also Damian looks to be stuck with the same curse as Dick with repetition. Always going to the Killing with Damian and Living up to Batman for Dick, New writers should learn that a character can develop without bringing back old things they have already gotten over. The end of Nightwing’s 1st miniseries had him standing up to Bruce with respect and knowing that he is his own person but 20+ Years later he is constantly getting reverted back to the same story

----------


## The Dying Detective

> How many times has Black Mask been killed? Also Damian looks to be stuck with the same curse as Dick with repetition. Always going to the Killing with Damian and Living up to Batman for Dick, New writers should learn that a character can develop without bringing back old things they have already gotten over. The end of Nightwing’s 1st miniseries had him standing up to Bruce with respect and knowing that he is his own person but 20+ Years later he is constantly getting reverted back to the same story


With Damian it's also trying to be a normal kid which Benjamin Percy did in his run. It also played out that way in Super Sons.

----------


## DGraysonWorldsGreatestSpy

Also I think pushing Damian to be a Titan was the wrong path in the same way transitioning Young Justice To Titans. Young Justice had a good initial run but have now compounded the issue with Titans continuity. You shouldnt have Titans and Teen Titans running at the same time because they are too close in age and it is not a step up but an older group who will never gain entrance to the JL. Damian should reform the League Of Shadows to his liking that is not beholden to His parents or grand parent.

----------


## Mosameen

Hi, 

Why people are jumping to the conclusion that he killed Black mask? I think he just imprisoned him in his secret prison.

----------


## DGraysonWorldsGreatestSpy

> With Damian it's also trying to be a normal kid which Benjamin Percy did in his run. It also played out that way in Super Sons.


Yep, but you can’t be a normal kid hanging out with abnormal kids. There is no normal for Damian, the only Robin who should be normal is Tim.

----------


## RedBird

> I don't see this incarnation lasting long.


I get a feeling the writer is trying to grab our attention but boy I'm left feeling pretty disappointed about this one.
The rest of the issue was nice and all, but I'm not feelin this incarnation of Damian either.

Did he kill black mask and those thugs? Is that what happened?

----------


## midnightbunny

> Hi, 
> 
> Why people are jumping to the conclusion that he killed Black mask? I think he just imprisoned him in his secret prison.


Cuz i am paranoid. But yeah, fair. Damian could easily just incapacitated Black Mask with the gun

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Hi, 
> 
> Why people are jumping to the conclusion that he killed Black mask? I think he just imprisoned him in his secret prison.


That is also possible.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I get a feeling the writer is trying to grab our attention but boy I'm left feeling pretty disappointed about this one.
> The rest of the issue was nice and all, but I'm not feelin this incarnation of Damian either.
> 
> Did he kill black mask and those thugs? Is that what happened?


That is seemingly what happened.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Yep, but you can’t be a normal kid hanging out with abnormal kids. There is no normal for Damian, the only Robin who should be normal is Tim.


Well make Damian an abnormal kid accustomed to regular social norms anyway. And Yeah it's also trying to make friends which he did accomplish Robin Son of Batman which Ben Percy forgot on purpose even though he was with Goliath.

----------


## DGraysonWorldsGreatestSpy

Titans and Bat Office are always out of sync.

----------


## DragonPiece

Yeah, I'm thinking this is a fakeout to get people talking about the run. We know Damian will have a secret prison, so it makes sense black mask is there.

----------


## adrikito

> Hi, 
> 
> Why people are jumping to the conclusion that he killed Black mask? I think he just imprisoned him in his secret prison.


Remember when Batman used a Gun for kill one person in Batman&Robin eternal controlled by mother? 

I would not be surprised for see Black Mask in Damian prison.

----------


## Dzetoun

> Yeah, I'm thinking this is a fakeout to get people talking about the run. We know Damian will have a secret prison, so it makes sense black mask is there.


Well, one way or the other, that certainly escalated quickly.

----------


## Godlike13

> Titans and Bat Office are always out of sync.


Ive notice this too. Titans and TTs editors seem lacking in general though.

----------


## dietrich

> Remember when Batman used a Gun for kill one person in Batman&Robin eternal controlled by mother? 
> 
> I would not be surprised for see Black Mask in Damian prison.


There was need for the gun, he could have just knocked him out with his fists or legs.
Dead or not this was bad.

----------


## Aahz

I don't think that the writer really got Damians voice right, and wasn't Damian supposed to be a Vegitarian?

And Black Mask got his Brain fried in RHatO, so why is he running around like that never happened.

----------


## dietrich

> Something weird is amiss here it didn't have to regress things like this seriously what is Adam Glass thinking?


Clearly it's all that Bad energy seeping for that broken source wall  :Stick Out Tongue:  it's getting to everyone. Everyone in both new Titans teams, Jason even Jon Kent was in today's MOS [though that could just be puberty setting in]

It's all Bruce's fault.

----------


## dietrich

> I don't think that the writer really got Damians voice right, and wasn't Damian supposed to be a Vegitarian?
> 
> And Black Mask got his Brain fried in RHatO, so why is he running around like that never happened.


He got better thanks to Ma Gun's grub and sauna visits  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## adrikito

> I don't think that the writer really got Damians voice right, and wasn't Damian supposed to be a Vegitarian?


Even King forgot that with the Burguers.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Clearly it's all that Bad energy seeping for that broken source wall  it's getting to everyone. Everyone in both new Titans teams, Jason even Jon Kent was in today's MOS [though that could just be puberty setting in]
> 
> It's all Bruce's fault.


Funny I wish I knew what goes through every comic company's heads sometimes.

----------


## dietrich

> Funny I wish I knew what goes through every comic company's heads sometimes.


"This new direction is creative and inspired"
"Fans are gonna be hooked by these changes they never knew they wanted" 
"Such bold choices are sure to get people talking and will attract new readers" 
"Yep, This year's bonus is gonna be a big one lads"

----------


## Armor of God

After reading the Special I'll give it one chance. It had a bold statement and seems character driven which are both positives. But if it turns out that Damian really did kill everyone then I'm out. I dont think he did, everything seemed carefully set up to leave that impression but never actually fully commiting it. Afterall the mook he could have easily killed when he was most angry he simply chose to spare.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> "This new direction is creative and inspired"
> "Fans are gonna be hooked by these changes they never knew they wanted" 
> "Such bold choices are sure to get people talking and will attract new readers" 
> "Yep, This year's bonus is gonna be a big one lads"


I wish it was, "Let's train new writers and make sure when they pass baton they write takes that make sense." or "Let's just tell good stories okay?" Does it ever occur to them that is just what they need in general?

----------


## Armor of God

Well this Special has huge hype going for it.

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/06...or-12-on-ebay/

Far more so than Titans.

----------


## Godlike13

Thats not unsurprising. Miss Martian babysitting isn't exactly headline material. TT also understands who its top gun is.

----------


## adrikito

> Well this Special has huge hype going for it.
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/06...or-12-on-ebay/
> 
> Far more so than Titans.


WOW.. This special is divisive but successful..

----------


## The Dying Detective

> WOW.. This special is divisive but successful..


Well it helps as this was some DC hasn't really tried before with the Titans with some fresh faces and a whole new approach kind of like what Grant Morrison did with the Justice League and no folding in the Young Justice members counts for anything really.

----------


## adrikito

Divisive reactions about Damian.. This reminds me my first years reading comics. I was tired of Anti-Damian people. 

However, his opinions can´t affect me again. I saw worst things than this people..

----------


## Restingvoice

> What I am referring to is that Damian grew up on a remote pacific island and not somewhere in the middle east. 
> 
> And on top of this the LoA is a quite international organization, and Ras and Talia are not exactly average middle eastern people or seem that interested in that culture.


While he's not raised in middle east, his nursemaids, Talia's servants, are arabic women, so it make sense he feels nostalgic about it.
5d501a48635a7e382456be7ea786f41e._SX1280_QL80_TTD_.jpg

Also, while I'm at it, his butler is a monk, his bodyguards are ninjas, and his trainers came from all over the world, so there's a mix of different cultures there, on top of all of them worshipping Ra's as the demon's head. 

So while Ra's himself is more the arabic version of antichrist and Talia is more international, the people working for them may carry their culture of origin just like how people who live in multicultural regions mix their homeland culture with the culture where they live, which Damian who met all of them absorb and adapt.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> 5d501a48635a7e382456be7ea786f41e._SX1280_QL80_TTD_.jpg


Is it weird that Damian looks cute when he's so determined?

----------


## L.H.

> Even King forgot that with the Burguers.


To be fair, he didn't even taste the burger, he just used it to punch Jason. And we don't know if it was a veggie burger  :Wink:

----------


## Armor of God

Adam Glass DC All Access interview
http://boundingintocomics.com/2018/0...titans-lineup/

----------


## adrikito

> Adam Glass DC All Access interview
> http://boundingintocomics.com/2018/0...titans-lineup/



DJinn will be the next member. Glass says she might be 8,000 years old, but she was enslaved for most of her life.* She’s still a thirteen year old girl.*

I saw her like with 12 years. 13 years, Damian age...

----------


## The Dying Detective

> DJinn will be the next member. Glass says she might be 8,000 years old, but she was enslaved for most of her life.* She’s still a thirteen year old girl.*
> 
> I saw her like with 12 years. 13 years, Damian age...


A possible romance I guess it seems to be leaning closer and closer to what i had guessed about how Damian will find Djinn.

----------


## Rac7d*

> A possible romance I guess it seems to be leaning closer and closer to what i had guessed about how Damian will find Djinn.


why becasue she is the same age as him
what if she a lesbian? or asexual, she been a slave most of her life vgetting a boyfriend is probably not a priority

----------


## The Dying Detective

> why becasue she is the same age as him
> what if she a lesbian? or asexual, she been a slave most of her life vgetting a boyfriend is probably not a priority


You'd be surprise, I know stories that involve women falling for men because they were helped in a big way with the falling for them part being an unintentional side effect besides when she appeared in the special Djinn was descried as moldable by Damian. So she might be a staunch follower of his. And in a way yes it is also because they are the same age.

----------


## adrikito

> A possible romance I guess it seems to be leaning closer and closer to what i had guessed about how Damian will find Djinn.


I think the same too.. Maybe Arabian stories that he remembers from his past guide him to her.

We know that KF found Roundhouse.. I think that is more probable that Damian found Djinn than Emiko, she will find Crush.

----------


## dietrich

http://dancynrew.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich



----------


## NKino808

Batman and Robin has to be one of my favorite if not my favorite Batman run ever.  I love the different side we see in this series, Tomasi gives the book so much heart.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I think the same too.. Maybe Arabian stories that he remembers from his past guide him to her.
> 
> We know that KF found Roundhouse.. I think that is more probable that Damian found Djinn than Emiko, she will find Crush.


Emiko is a possible reason for how Crush is found since they shared similar roots adn Crush is bound to be more street level.

----------


## Fergus

> Is it weird that Damian looks cute when he's so determined?


I don't think it's weird.

----------


## Fergus

> Batman and Robin has to be one of my favorite if not my favorite Batman run ever.  I love the different side we see in this series, Tomasi gives the book so much heart.


That series is special to me. Tomasi's spoke to me in a way no other comic has and Morrison's is so hopeful. a celebration of Batman' greatest achievement. Dick Grayson.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> I don't think it's weird.


When you think about how he acts when he's thirteen it gets weird.

----------


## Fergus

> When you think about how he acts when he's thirteen it gets weird.


Why ? He's 13, serious and still cute.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> Why ? He's 13, serious and still cute.


Well baby age versus now as a complete terror who can try even Superman's patience makes it look weird how he can go a cute baby to now. But yeah i see your point.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Well baby age versus now as a complete terror who can try even Superman's patience makes it look weird how he can go a cute baby to now. But yeah i see your point.


being abused and trained to hate and kill for 10 years 
is it really hard to understand the results

----------


## The Dying Detective

> being abused and trained to hate and kill for 10 years 
> is it really hard to understand the results


It's not that hard I'm just finding it funny to campire Damian's baby years to how he is currently that's all.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

> Well baby age versus now as a complete terror who can try even Superman's patience makes it look weird how he can go a cute baby to now. But yeah i see your point.


It is quite sad. The horror even in that scene with him looking cute in that bloody water.

----------


## dietrich

https://www.patreon.com/OtterTheAuthor

----------


## Fergus

What do folks think about Damian having his own logo? 
I was surprised to see how he was tagged on this cover. Damian not Robin.

----------


## dietrich

> What do folks think about Damian having his own logo? 
> I was surprised to see how he was tagged on this cover. Damian not Robin.


Hey that's pretty cool. I like it. 
I like the idea of Damian having a strong identity that's not just Robin since Robin doesn't belong to one person. It's a mantle that gets passed on. Damian can't be Robin forever.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## irene

The preview for Deathstroke #33 has been released: http://www.denofgeek.com/us/books/dc...-road-together

I think Damian's characterization is a bit better than previously, but not yet completely there. Still, I bet this is x1000 better than whatever we will get in Teen Titans.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> It is quite sad. The horror even in that scene with him looking cute in that bloody water.


Considering he came out of a pool of blood it was very disturbing adn speak volumes about Damian's upbringing.

----------


## dietrich

This Wednesday is going to be interesting.

----------


## dietrich

> The preview for Deathstroke #33 has been released: http://www.denofgeek.com/us/books/dc...-road-together
> 
> I think Damian's characterization is a bit better than previously, but not yet completely there. Still, I bet this is x1000 better than whatever we will get in Teen Titans.


So it was Tim making the video. Damian is the best nuisance

----------


## dietrich

> Considering he came out of a pool of blood it was very disturbing adn speak volumes about Damian's upbringing.


Yep

10 characters.

----------


## The Dying Detective

> This Wednesday is going to be interesting.


And I;m very confident on the results if it was that simple this issue would have ended the story and ti really was Tim in that recording even if the costume is slightly off.

----------


## BenThousan

I have a doubt, so Tim is "dead" when this story happens? I ask this to know if Batman also asked Selina for marriage (and Talia knew) or does that happen later?

----------


## dietrich

> I have a doubt, so Tim is "dead" when this story happens? I ask this to know if Batman also asked Selina for marriage (and Talia knew) or does that happen later?


It seems to be set when Tim's presumed dead. Damian said Tim recently passed so no Batman hasn't asked selina

----------


## BenThousan

Someone here (I think) said that behind all could be the future's Tim and said his theory. I didn't believe it because I thought that this story (deathstroke vs batman) happened before future's Tim. Could you repeat that theory?

----------


## dietrich

> Someone here (I think) said that behind all could be the future's Tim and said his theory. I didn't believe it because I thought that this story (deathstroke vs batman) happened before future's Tim. Could you repeat that theory?


Are you sure it was someone here because I don't recall a post like that. That would be interesting if true.

----------


## RedBird

mcmramcm

----------


## RedBird

> The preview for Deathstroke #33 has been released: http://www.denofgeek.com/us/books/dc...-road-together
> 
> I think Damian's characterization is a bit better than previously, but not yet completely there. Still, I bet this is x1000 better than whatever we will get in Teen Titans.


Okay so it was Tim, whew! Makes sense of course.
But I'm a tad confused, sooooooo, Deathstroke is not the baby daddy, but everyone including Damian is in on the joke that he IS, except for Bruce? Guess we'll see.

----------


## adrikito

> The preview for Deathstroke #33 has been released: http://www.denofgeek.com/us/books/dc...-road-together
> 
> I think Damian's characterization is a bit better than previously, but not yet completely there. Still, I bet this is x1000 better than whatever we will get in Teen Titans.


Hahahaha. In Deathstroke is showing his respect to "his father" and in the TT is breaking the rules..

Tim again... Was not enough with Tomorrow Tim cursing Damian?

----------


## dietrich

> mcmramcm


Nice post  :Smile:

----------


## BenThousan

There is one thing I do not understand, Damian says in the preview: "the labs were all reputable and the results triple-checked". And then he says it was faked. But this is contradictory, is not it?

----------


## Byrant

> There is one thing I do not understand, Damian says in the preview: "the labs were all reputable and the results triple-checked". And then he says it was faked. But this is contradictory, is not it?




Deathstroke 33

----------


## Byrant

Two months more and this nightmare will end.

----------


## dietrich

Deathstroke vs Batman was spectacular. Damian was on point. Loved the way he bounced of Slade. Really wish we could get more Damian Slade interactions.

Enjoyed Damian trolling Slade.

Have to say enough with putting the mental screws on this kid. I know hes tougher than most but it really got to me having grownups talk like that about a child.

----------


## dietrich

> Two months more and this nightmare will end.


It's been a long time Bryant  :Smile:

----------


## Byrant

> It's been a long time Bryant


Yes, I .. I..... I.... I...... Iiiiiiiiii......... I need a rest of DC stuff.

----------


## Byrant

Watching "The Death of Superman"

----------


## adrikito

> Yes, I .. I..... I.... I...... Iiiiiiiiii......... I need a rest of DC stuff.


welcome here again. 

We all can understand this.

----------


## Byrant

> welcome here again. 
> 
> We all can understand this.


Thanks. After read Deathstroke 33 i feel better.

----------


## Armor of God

Loved Deathstroke. Just amused that for once instead of freaking out over Damian's parentage fans are freaking over about the marriage and the Heroes in Crsis list haha.

Priest wrote Damian well.

----------


## Byrant

> Loved Deathstroke. Just amused that for once instead of freaking out over Damian's parentage fans are freaking over about the marriage and the Heroes in Crsis list haha.
> 
> Priest wrote Damian well.


Just two months more.

----------


## BenThousan

> Deathstroke 33


Why do you share this image? Does not answer my question. Or at least I don't understand.

----------


## irene

I really enjoyed this one, both Slade and Damian as well as the call back to Slade and Rose from the beginning of the run. Damian's characterization was very good this time, so kudos for Priest. 

First I thought that Slade had figured that Damian is Batman's son, but aftr reading the speculation in other sites, it is probably something else (nice hook though).

----------


## BenThousan

What are those speculations?

----------


## Fergus

What a blast.Damian shined brightly in today's Deathstroke. I wonder what Deathstroke meant at the end?
Alfred and Wintergreen Thick as thieves. Interesting Priest digging out Nightshade.

Damian crouching on the table rather than sitting was a very nice touch. Shows Priest is paying attention and is very familiar with the character which is contrary to what some believe.

----------


## BenThousan

I think what Deathstroke discovers in the end is who or what is behind all this. In the solicitation of the issue #34 says: "Deathstroke shows Batman he’s not the only detective in town, as Slade closes in on the mystery of his relationship with Robin".
What can that be? I do not know.
My theories are that Damian and Slade are genetically related by the improved DNA of Deathstroke or Alfred is behind everything. But and Tim and Talia?

----------


## Mosameen

If Damian had been injected by Slade's DNA to enhance his abilities then the best way to sell it is to make it after his spine injury. Talia used his DNA to help fix Damian's spine ( we know that Slade was with her in the base at that time). And will make it after Bruce checked his DNA.

Also we know that she used Slade to control Damian movement after healing his spine maybe the DNA was necessary for that too.

----------


## dietrich

So with the revelations from Batman 50 Could Bane or Thomas Wayne be Damian's secret mentor in TT?
Bane is on a mission to break the Bat. The family is Bruce's pillar and we know that Jason and Damian have recently gone rouge. Tim has left. could those be connected to Bane? Maybe he did something to them in Batman 16 besides hanging them?

----------


## dietrich

> If Damian had been injected by Slade's DNA to enhance his abilities then the best way to sell it is to make it after his spine injury. Talia used his DNA to help fix Damian's spine ( we know that Slade was with her in the base at that time). And will make it after Bruce checked his DNA.
> 
> Also we know that she used Slade to control Damian movement after healing his spine maybe the DNA was necessary for that too.


That actually sounds very plausible.

----------


## Armor of God

That's actually pretty clever.

----------


## Armor of God

> So with the revelations from Batman 50 Could Bane or Thomas Wayne be Damian's secret mentor in TT?
> Bane is on a mission to break the Bat. The family is Bruce's pillar and we know that Jason and Damian have recently gone rouge. Tim has left. could those be connected to Bane? Maybe he did something to them in Batman 16 besides hanging them?


I think all developments related to Bane will be kept in King's Batman. If Bane turns out to be behind Jason and Damian going rogue as well as being the new mentor then...I dont even know even know what to say. That'd be one heck of a villain push.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> If Damian had been injected by Slade's DNA to enhance his abilities then the best way to sell it is to make it after his spine injury. Talia used his DNA to help fix Damian's spine ( we know that Slade was with her in the base at that time). And will make it after Bruce checked his DNA.
> 
> Also we know that she used Slade to control Damian movement after healing his spine maybe the DNA was necessary for that too.


If it payed out like that then I won't mind. I completely forgot about the time when Deathstroke took over Damian's body. That was a thing. The two go way back just like Dick and Deathstroke

----------


## CPSparkles

> I think all developments related to Bane will be kept in King's Batman. If Bane turns out to be behind Jason and Damian going rogue as well as being the new mentor then...I dont even know even know what to say. That'd be one heck of a villain push.


I mean Selina, Deathstroke and the Suicide Squad are getting are getting major pushes so maybe. What I want to know is how/why Thomas is in cahoots with Bane.

----------


## CPSparkles

Sandwich Time

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## BenThousan

> If Damian had been injected by Slade's DNA to enhance his abilities then the best way to sell it is to make it after his spine injury. Talia used his DNA to help fix Damian's spine ( we know that Slade was with her in the base at that time). And will make it after Bruce checked his DNA.
> 
> Also we know that she used Slade to control Damian movement after healing his spine maybe the DNA was necessary for that too.


This theory makes a lot of sense, now I think that may be the reason why the DNA test says that Slade and Damian are related. But my question is, and Tim? Tim's video was not recorded shortly after Damian arrived at the Bat family?

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## Mosameen

> This theory makes a lot of sense, now I think that may be the reason why the DNA test says that Slade and Damian are related. But my question is, and Tim? Tim's video was not recorded shortly after Damian arrived at the Bat family?


No, he was talking about how Robin is important and Damian became Robin when Dick was batman and Bruce was lost in time.

----------


## BenThousan

> No, he was talking about how Robin is important and Damian became Robin when Dick was batman and Bruce was lost in time.


As I said before, it's a pretty good theory and I really think that's the reason for what the DNA test shows, but personally I would not like it to happen. I would not like Damian to share DNA other than Bruce because that means Slade is genetically his father too (even if it's not his sperm that got Talia pregnant). Why has Slade said several times that he and Damian are not father and son and do not share a blood relationship? What is Priest playing for?

----------


## Armor of God

Because he knows the truth. People forget that he's the protagonist while Batman and Robin are the antagonists. This is his book and if the lead character is out to prove something wrong then it likely going to be wrong. Sladw feels he's been set up while the Batfam is just trolling him.

----------


## Armor of God

> I mean Selina, Deathstroke and the Suicide Squad are getting are getting major pushes so maybe. What I want to know is how/why Thomas is in cahoots with Bane.


Those characters are pushed as protagonists in their own right. An outright villain getting to do villainous things across three different books in top capacity is virtually unprecedented.
Still Bane has unquestionably been the big villain of King's run and Bendis recently named Bane as among the 3 characters that he feels deserves their due. Since Bendis writing Batman is a certainty, he could even be King's successor so yeah I think Bane will be a major force in Batbooks for the next many years.

----------


## BenThousan

> Because he knows the truth. People forget that he's the protagonist while Batman and Robin are the antagonists. This is his book and if the lead character is out to prove something wrong then it likely going to be wrong. Sladw feels he's been set up while the Batfam is just trolling him.


It seems that Slade has discovered what is really happening. But I can not see from the context of that moment with Damian what Slade has discovered. The only possibility that I think now can happen is that Slade has discovered that Alfred and Wintergreen are behind all this. Because as one person said before, Talia was able to use Slade's DNA to put Damian's new spine and we must remember that Alfred was there. Maybe Alfred knew and did not say it. Maybe Alfred told Talia his plan and she agreed to screw Bruce, as did Slade's ex-wife.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Damian vs Atreus the God of War





https://flipityflip.tumblr.com

----------


## Rac7d*

> As I said before, it's a pretty good theory and I really think that's the reason for what the DNA test shows, but personally I would not like it to happen. I would not like Damian to share DNA other than Bruce because that means Slade is genetically his father too (even if it's not his sperm that got Talia pregnant). Why has Slade said several times that he and Damian are not father and son and do not share a blood relationship? What is Priest playing for?


Slade has 3 other children, would DC forsake them all so he can play with damian... plus that would make damian a metahuman

----------


## adrikito

> Damian vs Atreus the God of War
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flipityflip.tumblr.com


I needed about 5 seconds for remember who was Atreus(kratos son). Initially I forgot him.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BenThousan

> Slade has 3 other children, would DC forsake them all so he can play with damian... plus that would make damian a metahuman


This theory that someone has said makes a lot of sense. Also, none of Slade's sons is as famous as Damian is, one of them is even dead and with that Deathstroke would gain more popularity by being related to a character like Damian and that's what Priest wants.The normal comics of Priest's Deathstroke gain 15K and with this story they are selling 30K.

----------


## Mosameen

> This theory that someone has said makes a lot of sense. Also, none of Slade's sons is as famous as Damian is, one of them is even dead and with that Deathstroke would gain more popularity by being related to a character like Damian and that's what Priest wants.The normal comics of Priest's Deathstroke gain 15K and with this story they are selling 30K.


Just to clarify, I only said that theory just to explain if there is any DNA relation between Damian and Slade (if DC wanted to make it that way) then that is one way to explain it. But, I don't want nor like any DNA relation between them.

----------


## BenThousan

> Just to clarify, I only said that theory just to explain if there is any DNA relation between Damian and Slade (if DC wanted to make it that way) then that is one way to explain it. But, I don't want nor like any DNA relation between them.


Priest is getting inspired by Morrison's run to write this story, it makes sense that he does what you have said. Also, I do not think everything ends without some secret or impact, I think that secret may be that Damian shares DNA with Slade. I also do not like the idea that Damian has DNA from someone other than Talia and Bruce, but Priest wants to piss us off

----------


## Rac7d*

> This theory that someone has said makes a lot of sense. Also, none of Slade's sons is as famous as Damian is, one of them is even dead and with that Deathstroke would gain more popularity by being related to a character like Damian and that's what Priest wants.The normal comics of Priest's Deathstroke gain 15K and with this story they are selling 30K.


Yeah they all hate him because he is a shitty father, spade needs to stay away from kids. Also I thought he was to good to play with titans anymore so why involve him with Damian. Why return to the titans  family issue conga line

----------


## oasis1313

I'd rather not complicate Damian's ancestry any more than it was from being Talia's Tubie-Baby.  Slade is an even crappier dad than Bruce, but I don't think he needs Damian for Priest to make him rock.

----------


## KrustyKid

> I'd rather not complicate Damian's ancestry any more than it was from being Talia's Tubie-Baby.  Slade is an even crappier dad than Bruce, but I don't think he needs Damian for Priest to make him rock.


This. Adding any twists this late in the game would just be unnecessary

----------


## CPSparkles

> Priest is getting inspired by Morrison's run to write this story, it makes sense that he does what you have said. Also, I do not think everything ends without some secret or impact, I think that secret may be that Damian shares DNA with Slade. I also do not like the idea that Damian has DNA from someone other than Talia and Bruce, but Priest wants to piss us off


I don't believe Priest want's to piss anyone off.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I needed about 5 seconds for remember who was Atreus(kratos son). Initially I forgot him.


I forgot too until you mentioned it.

----------


## CPSparkles

https://www.kotobukiya.co.jp

----------


## CPSparkles

[IMG]https://cdnb.**********.com/p/assets/images/images/011/207/507/large/eduardo-silva-supersons-05.jpg?1528375877[/IMG]

https://www.**********.com/artwork/ekGGD

----------


## Byrant

I wonder what will happend in the next 3 years after the end of this arc.

----------


## CPSparkles

Bruce Parenting

----------


## CPSparkles

> I wonder what will happend in the next 3 years after the end of this arc.


Damian will try to kill Deathstroke screaming you lied to me Deathstroke! Batman is my real father!

----------


## CPSparkles

Batfam

----------


## Byrant

> Bruce Parenting


And that's why i prefer Marv............................ https://twitter.com/jamesgunn/status...331520?lang=es .................... ̶%̶&̶$̶#̶/̶!̶ ̶G̶r̶o̶o̶t̶'̶s̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶  Clark Parenting. I have to admit that the entertainment's world isn't nice with the biological ̶D̶I̶L̶F̶S̶ fathers of the most enjoyable male characters. Well Clark is the exception.

----------


## Byrant

> Damian will try to kill Deathstroke screaming you lied to me Deathstroke! Batman is my real father!


Just two months and this will en................. I just hope DC doesn't leave all this drama of Damian paternity for another day after this arc.

----------


## KrustyKid

> Batfam


Lol, loving Damian with the cat there

----------


## Byrant

> Lol, loving Damian with the cat there


And the artist always forget Batman, Lol.

----------


## dietrich

> https://www.kotobukiya.co.jp


Damian's Ikemen is the only one that doesn't look feminine.

According to the site Damian killed Tim and Jason is the Red Food

----------


## Rac7d*

> Damian's Ikemen is the only one that doesn't look feminine.
> 
> According to the site Damian killed Tim and Jason is the Red Food


His orginal pose did
 but it wasnt appropriate for a boy his age in america  nor did it fit his persona

----------


## dietrich

> His orginal pose did
>  but it wasnt appropriate for a boy his age in america  nor did it fit his persona


I wasn't keen on his 1st pose. This current one is a bit like a boy bander but it loads better than the 1st.

A 13 year old is a too young for an Ikeman [I'm actually surprised he's a part of this line] so it was a good move to make his mischievous rather than suggestive.

Can't wait for this to be available to order.

----------


## Restingvoice

His original pose looks like a petulant pout that's meant to be cute. I see that pose on young female characters, teenagers usually, when they act pouty towards their boyfriend or the viewer, in anime art.

----------


## Rac7d*

> His original pose looks like a petulant pout that's meant to be cute. I see that pose on young female characters, teenagers usually, when they act pouty towards their boyfriend or the viewer, in anime art.


its not odd for the shota but  still not for damian, the boyband pose it better
but could you imagine  him doing

----------


## dietrich

> its not odd for the shota but  still not for damian, the boyband pose it better
> but could you imagine  him doing


Nope. Only if he's got something very sharp he's about to throw at you.

----------


## Byrant

> its not odd for the shota but  still not for damian, the boyband pose it better
> but could you imagine  him doing


Talking about shota, try to search pics of Damian in pivix without R-18 resctrictions.

----------


## Fergus

> I'd rather not complicate Damian's ancestry any more than it was from being Talia's Tubie-Baby.  Slade is an even crappier dad than Bruce, but I don't think he needs Damian for Priest to make him rock.


Yep Damian is good just the way he is no need to add another legacy.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Talking about shota, try to search pics of Damian in pivix without R-18 resctrictions.


I would rather not

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

BatmanDCUO Teen Titans: Judas Contract Introducing Damian Wayne [18/07/2018]

Cyborg gets promoted to the JL, Tim Drake becomes Red Robin to make way for Robin Damian Wayne

----------


## Fergus

> BatmanDCUO Teen Titans: Judas Contract Introducing Damian Wayne *[18/07/2018]*
> 
> Cyborg gets promoted to the JL, Tim Drake becomes Red Robin to make way for Robin Damian Wayne


Is that the Launch date?

----------


## Fergus

> Damian's Ikemen is the only one that doesn't look feminine.
> 
> According to the site Damian killed Tim and Jason is the Red Food


Is that why so much of the Jason Fan pics feature food?

They have it the wrong way Drake is the Robin who sells food  :Wink:

----------


## BenThousan

Does anyone know if Deathstroke #33 has sold well? Is there a website where I can see the sales of each comic?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Does anyone know if Deathstroke #33 has sold well? Is there a website where I can see the sales of each comic?


http://www.comichron.com/monthlycomicssales.html

But I doubt the sales will be in yet.

----------


## CPSparkles

> 


Nice I just saw this on OTA's twitter

----------


## Fergus

> In that Catwoman/Talia poll, Talia is getting blown out by Catwoman in votes so bad that it's not even close to being a competition.
> The last time I checked tonight, Catwoman got 80.15 percent of 136 votes


Err Good?! Let Selina play wifey will they won't they. My desire is for Talia to build clout as one of DC's premier female villains.That will never happen if she carries on being one of numerous possible love interest 1st. Independent baddie 2nd.
Tom King's Talia from the Booster Gold arc that is what I want for main universe Talia. Ra's can take a break let Talia rule.

----------


## dietrich

> Is that the Launch date?


Yes it is.

----------


## dietrich

So according to 4chan

Glass has been given leeway to make TT into a teenage Suicide Squad
Tomasi IS going to be taking over Detective and he's got a globe trotting Batman taking on the League of Assassins. 

Interesting if true. I'm quite curious about a teenage Suicide Squad though it's kinda odd what with Wallace being against the SS. I don't however fancy the idea of Damian walking back his progress so far and becoming a killer.

http://boards.4chan.org/co/thread/101588996

----------


## BenThousan

> So according to 4chan
> 
> Glass has been given leeway to make TT into a teenage Suicide Squad
> Tomasi IS going to be taking over Detective and he's got a globe trotting Batman taking on the League of Assassins. 
> 
> Interesting if true. I'm quite curious about a teenage Suicide Squad though it's kinda odd what with Wallace being against the SS. I don't however fancy the idea of Damian walking back his progress so far and becoming a killer.
> 
> http://boards.4chan.org/co/thread/101588996


I doubt Damian will kill people again, that would be OOC right now. I think the Teen Titans can be an outlaw team, that does not follow any kind of rules (illegal) and all that.

----------


## Byrant

I wonder if the deep web has a tutorial to create a pandemic to exterminate people who draw this.

----------


## Restingvoice

> its not odd for the shota but  still not for damian, the boyband pose it better
> but could you imagine  him doing


PFFFFWAHAHAHAA





> 


That's awesome. Ahahah. Cold Breath. I get it. 




> Err Good?! Let Selina play wifey will they won't they. My desire is for Talia to build clout as one of DC's premier female villains.That will never happen if she carries on being one of numerous possible love interest 1st. Independent baddie 2nd.
> Tom King's Talia from the Booster Gold arc that is what I want for main universe Talia. Ra's can take a break let Talia rule.


I do enjoy Talia as a villain more. As long as she's still complex and not just for evulz




> I wonder if the deep web has a tutorial to create a pandemic to exterminate people who draw this.


Um... what's wrong with that?

----------


## Fergus

> I doubt Damian will kill people again, that would be OOC right now. I think the Teen Titans can be an outlaw team, that does not follow any kind of rules (illegal) and all that.


Shouldn't Red Hood be the Outlaw not Robin?

----------


## Rac7d*

> Shouldn't Red Hood be the Outlaw not Robin?


Jason only wounds people now right, he doesnt shoot to kill,
plus he fights alongside two demi gods

----------


## adrikito

> I wonder if the deep web has a tutorial to create a pandemic to exterminate people who draw this.


*A tutorial to create a pandemic to exterminate certain people*...... 

This is something that I wanted sometimes because Damian is my idol.. Even if I am Talia hater, this is not the kind of image that I want erased.




> So according to 4chan
> 
> Glass has been given leeway to make TT into a teenage Suicide Squad
> Tomasi IS going to be taking over Detective and he's got a globe trotting Batman taking on the League of Assassins. 
> 
> Interesting if true. I'm quite curious about a teenage Suicide Squad though it's kinda odd what with Wallace being against the SS. I don't however fancy the idea of Damian walking back his progress so far and becoming a killer.
> 
> http://boards.4chan.org/co/thread/101588996


TALKING ABOUT 4CHAN.. I remember one comment saying that Damian said to Black Mask that his subordinates are not dead(*I gave them the night off*... NOT They are PERMANTLY OUT). They are only injured for a long time(he acted like a brutal vigilante, but they are alive) ..

IGNORE THAT PLACE.. They almost cheated me one time...

----------


## Fergus

> Jason only wounds people now right, he doesnt shoot to kill,
> plus he fights alongside two demi gods


I know they are more Outsiders than Outlaws yet I still feel that the role of Outlaw who does what Batman can't do should be Jason's even if in Rebirth it's gone to Batwoman, Drake and now Damian.

----------


## Byrant

> *A tutorial to create a pandemic to exterminate certain people*......
> 
> This is something that I wanted sometimes because Damian is my idol.. Even if I am Talia hater, this is not the kind of image that I want erased.


Um...... In that case you should read super sons 1 by Aya Yanagisawa. I hate talia, but if Deathstroke 33 doesn't convince people that talia is the worst mother in the DC universe, then...........

----------


## Rac7d*

> I know they are more Outsiders than Outlaws yet I still feel that the role of Outlaw who does what Batman can't do should be Jason's even if in Rebirth it's gone to Batwoman, Drake and now Damian.


But damian is all 3 remember

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

But my mum's richer.

----------


## CPSparkles

> So according to 4chan
> 
> Glass has been given leeway to make TT into a teenage Suicide Squad
> Tomasi IS going to be taking over Detective and he's got a globe trotting Batman taking on the League of Assassins. 
> 
> Interesting if true. I'm quite curious about a teenage Suicide Squad though it's kinda odd what with Wallace being against the SS. I don't however fancy the idea of Damian walking back his progress so far and becoming a killer.
> 
> http://boards.4chan.org/co/thread/101588996


4chan isn't reliable. The Tomasi on Tec rumour seems to be true though because there's an artist attached now.

----------


## CPSparkles

> 


Awww so cute.
I love Burnham's Damian. That face is so snotty.

----------


## Godlike13

> 4chan isn't reliable. The Tomasi on Tec rumour seems to be true though because there's an artist attached now.


That rumor existed well before this 4chan post though. As did a bunch of the scoops in that post. Then you got bits of obvious observations mixed in with speculation and, my guess, made up stuff.

----------


## CPSparkles

Now I really wonder what was in that 3rd drawer?

----------


## dietrich

> Now I really wonder what was in that 3rd drawer?


Damien?!!!?? UGH! that really pisses me off.

In the drawer? A Damian scrapbook.

----------


## adrikito

> Um...... In that case you should read super sons 1 by Aya Yanagisawa. I hate talia, but if Deathstroke 33 doesn't convince people that talia is the worst mother in the DC universe, then...........


Is the 2nd or 3rd time that I heard about that Aya.. He made one fanfiction?  :Confused:  

The last time that I saw something related with these 2 the word BROMANCE was in DC solicitations in the 1st issue of New SS adventures.. I think that I am more happy without read or saw nothing with both in the same place..

----------


## NKino808

Damien Wayne is my second favorite Robin, behind Nightwing.  But I love his dynamic between Bruce in Tomasi's Batman and Robin.  That series was amazing and wish it was still going on, but Super Sons is still really good.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damien Wayne is my second favorite Robin, behind Nightwing.  But I love his dynamic between Bruce in Tomasi's Batman and Robin.  That series was amazing and wish it was still going on, but Super Sons is still really good.


Welcome to the thread.

Some fans say that Damian and Bruce don' work but I think their dynamic is fun and very interesting. It's fun seeing Bruce try to manage a mini version of himself. I think parenting Damian should help Bruce grow and reflect on his attitude.

They are so similar and share a lot of same flaws ideally he should model the behaviour he expects from Damian.

Damian and Dick have the best dynamic. I wasn't that keen on Damian  when he was introduced in Batman and Son, it was his dynamic with Dick in Batman and Robin that made me warm to him. Now he is my favourite comic character along with Dick Grayson.

----------


## Byrant

> Damien Wayne is my second favorite Robin, behind Nightwing.  But I love his dynamic between Bruce in Tomasi's Batman and Robin.  That series was amazing and wish it was still going on, but Super Sons is still really good.


Welcome

I love the Father and son duo too. Unfortunately DC always make an enormous effort to ruin their relationship and in a terrible argumented way.

----------


## adrikito

> Damien Wayne is my second favorite Robin, behind Nightwing.  But I love his dynamic between Bruce in Tomasi's Batman and Robin.  That series was amazing and wish it was still going on.


Wellcome.. His name is Dami*a*n.. Something that even certain DC people doesn´t know.. For example BENDIS..

I liked Batman and Robin serie too.. Maybe Bruce is the definitive Batman but.. Dick is the best Batman in many senses and for guide one Robin..




> Um...... In that case you should read super sons 1 by Aya Yanagisawa. I hate talia, but if Deathstroke 33 doesn't convince people that talia is the worst mother in the DC universe, then..



OK, *Byrant*, now I know who is that Aya, I didn´t know that he was in deviantart...

----------


## Mataza

> They are so similar and share a lot of same flaws ideally he should model the behaviour he expects from Damian.


I always thought that they were polar opposites.

Their motivations are completely different, so is their upbringing, Damians attitude is a copy Ras Al Ghuls, looks really cute on a 10 year old like him tho.

The only real trait they have in common is that they both want things done their own way, and thats they reason them working together cant possibly go well.

----------


## irene

> I always thought that they were polar opposites.
> 
> Their motivations are completely different, so is their upbringing, Damians attitude is a copy Ras Al Ghuls, looks really cute on a 10 year old like him tho.



Then you thought wrong ( :Stick Out Tongue: ), because Damian's core characterization is basically Bruce up-to-eleven. 

I'm quoting myself from two years ago

"Damian is literally mini-Bruce, that's why the Damian-Dick partnership worked so well as it was the inversion of the Batman-Robin dynamic. 

As for Damian and Bruce they are both over-dramatic, stubborn, dominant personalities who are not expressive with their feelings, but feel very deeply nonetheless. They place great importance on family, (e.g., Bruce has a compulsory of adopting children which is mirrored by Damian's tendency to hord pets) and show affection by actions, not words (e.g. Damian looking for Martha's pearl), which is the way they also express their anger and sorrow (and why they prefer punching people in the face!)

Morrison describes him:"[Damian Wayne] has been raised by monsters and fiends, but inside hes really a good person because hes the son of Batman and thats who he really wants to be." 

Damian's motivation to do what he does is to atone his sins and be someone who can do and be good and help the world, e.g., Batman. (Un)suprisingly, that's another trait he shares with Bruce."

And lastly Alfred summarizes best what other traits Damian has inherited from Bruce:






> The only real trait they have in common is that they both want things done their own way, and thats they reason them working together cant possibly go well.


As said above that's only one of the traits they have in common, but I agree with you that it is definitely a difficult one to overcome if they want to work together (from injustice):

----------


## Mataza

They all sound rather generic traits. Courage, determination, stubborness. Every member of the batfamily keeps their feelings locked away. Every member of the batfamily values family, in fact probably every superhero ever does. Almost every superhero is determined, and a fair number of them are stubborn.
Pretty much every superhero wants to do the right thing and make the world a better place.

The traits that really define the character:
Damians dominance comes from a place of believing himself better than the rest. He thinks he is better than you, he is full of himself. Bruce simply does not
Damian is about being the best, its about becoming Batman because Batman is cool. To bruce its about protecting and saving lives, he is at his core a man that wants to protect, if that was the case with Damian, then he would simply not care about the cowl.
Damian owns his pets, they are his property. Bruce takes in these kids to give them direction, in a way that he never had. Its an extension of his fight against crime, of his obsession with preventing what happened to him from happening to anybody else.
Damian talks constantly, in fact you always have to know his opinion about anything. Bruce keeps it to himself, you have to guess what he is thinking.
Damian thinks of the titans as pawns. Bruce thinks of the league as friends.
Damian is mocked and derided because of how he acts. Bruce is feared and respected because of how he acts.
Damian speaks like a snob, this is in the DNA of the character. Bruce is humble in both words and actions.
Damian allows himself to be happy and enjoy things like video games. Bruce constantly pushes and punishes himself.

These characters are night and day. 

Also Alfred is wrong, the one to bring out the best in Damian has always been and will always be Dick.

----------


## BenThousan

> They all sound rather generic traits. Courage, determination, stubborness. Every member of the batfamily keeps their feelings locked away. Every member of the batfamily values family, in fact probably every superhero ever does. Almost every superhero is determined, and a fair number of them are stubborn.
> Pretty much every superhero wants to do the right thing and make the world a better place.
> 
> The traits that really define the character:
> Damians dominance comes from a place of believing himself better than the rest. He thinks he is better than you, he is full of himself. Bruce simply does not
> Damian is about being the best, its about becoming Batman because Batman is cool. To bruce its about protecting and saving lives, he is at his core a man that wants to protect, if that was the case with Damian, then he would simply not care about the cowl.
> Damian owns his pets, they are his property. Bruce takes in these kids to give them direction, in a way that he never had. Its an extension of his fight against crime, of his obsession with preventing what happened to him from happening to anybody else.
> Damian talks constantly, in fact you always have to know his opinion about anything. Bruce keeps it to himself, you have to guess what he is thinking.
> Damian thinks of the titans as pawns. Bruce thinks of the league as friends.
> ...


The big difference between Bruce and Damian is in how and who raised them. Bruce was raised by Alfred, who is one of the most humble people (besides the Waynes before dying). In contrast, Damian was raised as an Al Ghul, who are famous for believing themselves better than others, for example his mother thinks she is the only one who can marry Bruce. That's why Damian believes that only he can be Batman, because they raised him like that. Basically, Damian is like Bruce but with a lot of ego and more repellent.

----------


## Yonekunih

So I'm probably the only one here is not keen on Dick and Damian as much as Bruce and Damian? I love Damian since his book with Bruce (especially the Nobody arc), before that, with Dick I was not really interested.

----------


## Armor of God

Analysis of Priest's Deathstroke.
https://www.batmansbookcase.com/upda...ood-and-regret

----------


## irene

> They all sound rather generic traits. Courage, determination, stubborness. Every member of the batfamily keeps their feelings locked away. Every member of the batfamily values family, in fact probably every superhero ever does. Almost every superhero is determined, and a fair number of them are stubborn.
> Pretty much every superhero wants to do the right thing and make the world a better place.


I think were are talking about two different things here. I'm describing Damian and Bruce's temperament and basically saying that had Bruce had the same upbringing and tragedies as Damian he would behave very similarly and vice versa because they have the same predispositions. 

You said that Damian and Bruce have not common traits, and then dismiss my examples of what they have in common. Yes of course they share a lot those traits with the hero community, as some of them are a prerequisite for being a hero, _but they still share those fundamental traits_.

And not all of them are universal: For example Bruce and Damian might appear to be cold and unfeeling, but they are actually very emotional, in identical ways. And definitely not everyone shares this trait, for example Clark and Dick are much more open with their regard and feelings.  

Similarly showing affection through actions is highlighted in Bruce and Damian. Bruce and Damian have never said aloud that they love each other or that they missed each other*, but it is clear that they do, even desperately so. (Again compare how Jon and Clark express their bond with each other, for example).

Other characteristics they share with each other from top of my had they are great intensity (which I also share but in lesser amount apparently...), persistence, cynicism, very calculating, extreme preparedness, analytical thinking, fact-based approach to problem solving. Bruce and Damian also share the same mistrust of others.





> The traits that really define the character:
> Damians dominance comes from a place of believing himself better than the rest. He thinks he is better than you, he is full of himself. Bruce simply does not
> 
> Damian speaks like a snob, this is in the DNA of the character. Bruce is humble in both words and actions.


Damian is arrogant, definitely, but a large part of Damian's arrogance is also a "defensive bluster" as Alfred describes above with what he masks his insecurities: youngest in the family and the only one Bruce didn't actively choose to be part of the family (that's why he emphasis the blood connection so much, because he feels that's his only claim for belonging to the family)

However Damian's arrogance is also justifiable because he is much more capable than most, and knows what he can and cannot do and does not try to hide it, which is similar to Bruce. _Bruce is just a lot subtler because he is an adult_, but he absolutely states also when he believes that he is better:






> Damian is about being the best, its about becoming Batman because Batman is cool. To Bruce its about protecting and saving lives, he is at his core a man that wants to protect, if that was the case with Damian, then he would simply not care about the cowl.


There are different aspect why Damian wants to be Batman, but the most important one is also that Damian wants to protect: remember that he has already died once while protecting the world and Dick. This is absolutely a characteristic that he shares with Bruce, as well as always  wanting to be best that he can possible be in anything.

And of course Damian wants to be Batman because _Batman is the best tool he knows for protecting and helping the world_. 

And while hell yes Damian thinks being Batman is cool, this is again something that he actually shares with Bruce:

 

(see also the ending of Batman and Robin Annual 3, can't post more than three images)




> Damian owns his pets, they are his property. Bruce takes in these kids to give them direction, in a way that he never had (really baffled by this comparison btw, neither dick, jason or tim are animals). Its an extension of his fight against crime, of his obsession with preventing what happened to him from happening to anybody else.


This comparision is to show how important family and having people or pets to take care and love is to both Bruce and Damian. Damian cannot yet adopt children, so he has to get by by adopting animals. And Bruce's main motivation has always been to build a new family to replace the one he lost, otherwise his motives for adopting children (e.g., to fight agains crime) would be very problematic. 




> Damian talks constantly, in fact you always have to know his opinion about anything. Bruce keeps it to himself, you have to guess what he is thinking.


Yes Damian talks more, but I don't think he's very chatty when compared to Jon for example. Still remember  that Damian is still a child while Bruce is an adult.  

And when discussing about talking Bruce and Damian share a funny speech pattern however. Damian uses a lot of "tt" to response when he has no words, whereas Bruce uses "hnn".




> Damian thinks of the titans as pawns. Bruce thinks of the league as friends.


Damian doesn't have good relationship with the teen titans, and that is one reason the book failed, but he is capable of very close relationships as shown with Jon, Maya, Maps, Colin and Dick. 

However he never considered them pawns, even thought he might have given that impression. He was slowly getting closer to  the titans, especially shown with Jackson Hyde, but the book was rebooted before we were able to see the growth.

And while Bruce gets along a lot better with the league and has close friends with them, but he is not that much better with trust and relatonships, especially compared to Clark!



(And in case you're wondering, this terrifying example of problem solving is what actually gets rare praise from Bruce)	





> Damian is mocked and derided because of how he acts. Bruce is feared and respected because of how he acts.


Yep, that's the joke!

They act the same way, but because Damian is a child he comes off quite unintentionally funny. 





> Damian allows himself to be happy and enjoy things like video games. Bruce constantly pushes and punishes himself.


That's the healthy influence of Alfred and Dick. And while it ended in tragedy, I would still say that getting engaged to Catwoman could be consider "allowing oneself to be happy"...




> These characters are night and day.


No, these characters share a same core characteristics, a temperament and behave very similarly even when considering that they have had a different upbringing and one of them is still a child. 





> Also Alfred is wrong, the one to bring out the best in Damian has always been and will always be Dick.


That is something that I, you and Alfred all agree, because the person Alfred is talking here is Dick ;-)



*I choose to ignore the one Convergence comic where both Bruce and Damian were written out-of-character by someone who is not a regular Batman or Damian writer.

----------


## Byrant

> Wellcome.. His name is Dami*a*n.. Something that even certain DC people doesn´t know.. For example BENDIS..
> 
> I liked Batman and Robin serie too.. Maybe Bruce is the definitive Batman but.. Dick is the best Batman in many senses and for guide one Robin..


Just because DC ruins Bruce and Damian relationship always. And a lot of nasty Damian's fans just love their sick yaoi concept of Dick and Damian.

----------


## Mataza

> I think were are talking about two different things here. I'm describing Damian and Bruce's temperament and basically saying that had Bruce had the same upbringing and tragedies as Damian he would behave very similarly and vice versa because they have the same predispositions.


Huh? i guess? the point is that he wasnt. Im sure a lot of people could grow to be exactly like me if they had the exact same experiences, then again, maybe not, impossible to tell.




> For example Bruce and Damian might appear to be cold and unfeeling, but they are actually very emotional, in identical ways.


Hiding their feelings? Sure, thats something fairly specific they do share. 




> Other characteristics they share with each other from top of my had they are great intensity persistence, cynicism, very calculating, extreme preparedness, analytical thinking, fact-based approach to problem solving. Bruce and Damian also share the same mistrust of others.


Put Tim there as well.




> Damian is arrogant, definitely, but a large part of Damian's arrogance is also a "defensive bluster"


I dont care why he isnt like Bruce, he isnt like Bruce.




> Damian wants to protect


Not from the start, took him years to get there. 
Tho ill grant you that he has come a long way from murderer to hero. Still, his own motivations, including the one to protect, are very different in nature and origin.




> Yes Damian talks more, but I don't think he's very chatty when compared to Jon for example. Still remember  that Damian is still a child while Bruce is an adult.


Im fairly certain Bruce wasnt much of a talker when he was Damians age. Still, this shows a very intrinsic difference in how they deal with things that make them uncomfortable. One complains, the other remains silent. 
This is a core characteristic of both Bruce and Damian that are diametrically opposed.




> However he never considered them pawns


I dont know and dont care what he thought of them, he treated them as such. Again, this is completely different than how Bruce deals with his own asociates.




> They act the same way, but because Damian is a child he comes off quite unintentionally funny.


No, if Damian acted more like Bruce does, then he wouldnt be mocked, hed be respected. If he knew how to shut up, if he stopped complaining, if he stopped telling others how much they suck, then people would not mock and deride him, he invites those responses.

Anyway, ive already made the same points twice, if you want to keep thinking they are the same character but with an age difference so be it, i wont get in the way of your enjoyment.

----------


## CPSparkles

> They all sound rather generic traits. Courage, determination, stubborness. Every member of the batfamily keeps their feelings locked away. Every member of the batfamily values family, in fact probably every superhero ever does. Almost every superhero is determined, and a fair number of them are stubborn.
> Pretty much every superhero wants to do the right thing and make the world a better place.
> 
> The traits that really define the character:
> Damians dominance comes from a place of believing himself better than the rest. He thinks he is better than you, he is full of himself. Bruce simply does not
> Damian is about being the best, its about becoming Batman because Batman is cool. To bruce its about protecting and saving lives, he is at his core a man that wants to protect, if that was the case with Damian, then he would simply not care about the cowl.
> Damian owns his pets, they are his property. Bruce takes in these kids to give them direction, in a way that he never had. Its an extension of his fight against crime, of his obsession with preventing what happened to him from happening to anybody else.
> Damian talks constantly, in fact you always have to know his opinion about anything. Bruce keeps it to himself, you have to guess what he is thinking.
> Damian thinks of the titans as pawns. Bruce thinks of the league as friends.
> ...



Either you don't know Damian or you read him with your Tim Drake fan googles on.

Anyway I don't have the time or energy to debate this nor do I need to. All I will say is that when asked where Damian gets his  distinct  personality and mannerisms from Bruce said those are sadly inherited from him.. 

It's the Wayne genes dear and that's all there is to it.

Superman, Green Arrow, Nightwing, Dr Fate, Selina Kyle, Cyborg, Kid Flash those are just a few of the heroes who have spoken well of him and given him Respect. That's good enough for me.
I know characters like BB and Kid Flash have mocked him but that says more about Garfield.

That's like Hal, Plastic Man who make fun of Batman.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I think were are talking about two different things here. I'm describing Damian and Bruce's temperament and basically saying that had Bruce had the same upbringing and tragedies as Damian he would behave very similarly and vice versa because they have the same predispositions. 
> 
> You said that Damian and Bruce have not common traits, and then dismiss my examples of what they have in common. Yes of course they share a lot those traits with the hero community, as some of them are a prerequisite for being a hero, _but they still share those fundamental traits_.
> 
> And not all of them are universal: For example Bruce and Damian might appear to be cold and unfeeling, but they are actually very emotional, in identical ways. And definitely not everyone shares this trait, for example Clark and Dick are much more open with their regard and feelings.  
> 
> Similarly showing affection through actions is highlighted in Bruce and Damian. Bruce and Damian have never said aloud that they love each other or that they missed each other*, but it is clear that they do, even desperately so. (Again compare how Jon and Clark express their bond with each other, for example).
> 
> Other characteristics they share with each other from top of my had they are great intensity (which I also share but in lesser amount apparently...), persistence, cynicism, very calculating, extreme preparedness, analytical thinking, fact-based approach to problem solving. Bruce and Damian also share the same mistrust of others.
> ...


I love this answer.

----------


## adrikito

Seriouslly? Even in Damian appreciation one Angry Tim fan is here complaining about him for this topic? 

http://community.comicbookresources....-sales-numbers

*Visit Duke appreciation, he took Tim place in Detective Comics* as Batman companion and for use him in another things, Damian was exiled of the batworld in the begin of rebirth..

----------


## dietrich

The Wayne is strong in this one. 



Communication is for suckers and the sociable. In this Family we spy because why not..

----------


## dietrich

He is a Brat





Damian you will get used to not being an only child. Siblings are fun.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

> Seriouslly? Even in Damian appreciation one Angry Tim fan is here complaining about him for this topic? 
> 
> http://community.comicbookresources....-sales-numbers
> 
> *Visit Duke appreciation, he took Tim place in Detective Comics* as Batman companion and for use him in another things, Damian was exiled of the batworld in the begin of rebirth..


That Thread about Tim Drake getting benched yet again must have stirred up some good old Replacement Resentment. It happens every time Tim fails to launch or gets neglected by DC.

It will pass once once fans accept the new Status Quo and the inevitable. 

Sidekicks are replaceable. 

It happened to Dick, Jason, Tim and Damian. It will happen to Duke and the person after him.

----------


## oasis1313

> That Thread about Tim Drake getting benched yet again must have stirred up some good old Replacement Resentment. It happens every time Tim fails to launch or gets neglected by DC.
> 
> It will pass once once fans accept the new Status Quo and the inevitable. 
> 
> Sidekicks are replaceable. 
> 
> It happened to Dick, Jason, Tim and Damian. It will happen to Duke and the person after him.


The companies would argue that it doesn't matter who's wearing the mask--it's just the mask that counts.

----------


## Fergus

> The companies would argue that it doesn't matter who's wearing the mask--it's just the mask that counts.



They are right. Robin is bigger than all of those characters individually.

Dick Grayson is iconic and comes close but even he can't match the importance of Robin.

Robin doesn't belong to any one one character so it's important that all who wear those colours cultivate other paths.

They have to be more than JUST ROBIN.

That is the folly of the Tim Drake character. He was designed to be JUST ROBIN. That's why he can't seem to  evolve beyond that. 

He isn't designed to evolve He is JUST ROBIN.

Red Hood and Nightwing have found a strong roles in the DC Universe.

Damian is forging ahead craving out a unique identity as the Son of Batman.

Even Duke who just arrived yesterday is already more than JUST ROBIN [DC please give us more Signal]

----------


## Rac7d*

> The companies would argue that it doesn't matter who's wearing the mask--it's just the mask that counts.


if that was true bruce and clark would have retired by now

----------


## Fergus

> if that was true bruce and clark would have retired by now


It depends. Clark Kent and Bruce Wayne are different. Those 2 are as big as the mask though Dick Grayson was able to replace Bruce Wayne successfully for a while.

----------


## adrikito

> if that was true bruce and clark would have retired by now


Grayson can replace batman but.. Replace Superman? Who? Kon-El?  :Confused:

----------


## Fergus

> Grayson can replace batman but.. Replace Superman? Who? Kon-El?


As yet none can replace Clark Kent as Superman. Conner is great but he's no Dick Grayson.

----------


## Mataza

> Grayson can replace batman but.. Replace Superman? Who? Kon-El?


Sure, he has in injustice. 

Still, i dont think anyone can permanently replace either Batman or Superman because they are both defined by their origin in such a fundamental way that a permanent change is simply out of the question. 

I do believe that the Robins have a huge value as a property, beyond the mantle. They are great characters with relatively big followings and good stories. One of the biggest missed opportunities was B Eternal and B&R Eternal pushing harper and making 1000 dumb side stories instead of just focusing on these 4 characters learning to work as a team.

----------


## dietrich

> Sure, he has in injustice. 
> 
> Still, i dont think anyone can permanently replace either Batman or Superman because they are both defined by their origin in such a fundamental way that a permanent change is simply out of the question. 
> 
> I do believe that the Robins have a huge value as a property, beyond the mantle. They are great characters with relatively big followings and good stories. One of the biggest missed opportunities was B Eternal and B&R Eternal pushing harper and making 1000 dumb side stories instead of just focusing on these 4 characters learning to work as a team.


Injustice doesn't count. We are talking Main universe. Injustice Superman isn't Superman.

What they did with B&RE was disrespectful as hell to the Robins. It's like Happy Birthday Dick Grayson but sorry we are going to throw a party for Harper Row.

----------


## Byrant

> Grayson can replace batman but.. Replace Superman? Who? Kon-El?


See. This is what i was talking about. Ok, DC became Bruce a Bad dad in a appalling argumented way and all Damian fans awalys are saying that Dick is a better father, but they want Damian with Dick just for the disgusting yaoi concept. And now the same with Jon, even if Clark is a good father.

----------


## CPSparkles

Batman v Robin




By egdr?lan

----------


## CPSparkles

by JoHo

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Father and Son by JoHa

----------


## dietrich

Awwww I have to say Damian's daddy is actually a Catch U Next Tuesday.

----------


## CPSparkles

Batman and Robin Damian figures Kidrobot Dunni Robin

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian, Maya and Jon by Dant

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian Maya and Jon [Trinty]




https://twitter.com/asbat_

----------


## CPSparkles

Superbatsons. I like that it has everyone

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian Wayne 




https://twitter.com/KuroLaurant

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/T0MINT0M

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## dietrich

> Batman v Robin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By egdr?lan


This is very nice

----------


## dietrich

> 


A white Robin suit. Not very covert but I can dig it.

I really appreciate just how unique Damian's Robin suit is compared to all other Robin suits. Sucks that Tim had to borrow the hood part but even with that bit of faux pas there's still no mistaking Damian for the rest.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian Maya and Jon [Trinty]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/asbat_


Dem legs mama.

----------


## dietrich

He's got that Eren Jaeger thing going here

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Maya






https://twitter.com/asbat_

----------


## CPSparkles

> A white Robin suit. Not very covert but I can dig it.
> 
> I really appreciate just how unique Damian's Robin suit is compared to all other Robin suits. Sucks that Tim had to borrow the hood part but even with that bit of faux pas there's still no mistaking Damian for the rest.


Yeah even with Tim adopting the Hood the Rebirth suit is distinct enough that Damian still stands apart from any other Robin interpretation.

----------


## CPSparkles

> He's got that Eren Jaeger thing going here


I see what you mean with those red marks he looks like post Titan Eren.



Robin and Nightwing fight

https://twitter.com/i/status/783748951589564421

----------


## CPSparkles

Dustin Nguyen SDCC

Crying Damian video

https://twitter.com/i/status/1018599826483699712

----------


## adrikito

I heard that the TT Giant is surprisingly Percy TT with Drake replacing Damian not one old TT generation.. So, all these stories are canon?




> Damian and Maya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/asbat_


WOW. This only made me want to see her again.

----------


## adrikito

Injustice vs masters of the universe 1 RUMOUR.
*
THE REAL BATMAN IS UNDER "BRAINIAC" SUPERMAN CONTROL*(he talks like a robot) like in Injustice Superman ending..  :Mad:  One New Batman is replacing him in the insurgence, according certain rumours, he can be Damian(Cyborg that worked for Superman is with them too)...  This new Batman hates Harley jokes, she touched his ass and him Baby Bats.

Screen Shot 825.jpg

This comic is POST-INJUSTICE II(brainiac is dead).. Like in his ending, see Superman torturing his father maybe made that he is replacing him now.

----------


## dietrich

> Injustice vs masters of the universe 1 RUMOUR.
> *
> THE REAL BATMAN IS UNDER "BRAINIAC" SUPERMAN CONTROL*(he talks like a robot) like in Injustice Superman ending..  One New Batman is replacing him in the insurgence, according certain rumours, he can be Damian(Cyborg that worked for Superman is with them too)...  This new Batman hates Harley jokes, she touched his ass and him Baby Bats.
> 
> Screen Shot 825.jpg
> 
> This comic is POST-INJUSTICE II(brainiac is dead).. Like in his ending, see Superman torturing his father maybe made that he is replacing him now.


Where is this image from?

----------


## dietrich

> I heard that the TT Giant is surprisingly Percy TT with Drake replacing Damian not one old TT generation.. So, all these stories are canon?


So DC refuses to graduate Raven, Garfield and Starfire? Well that's Timmy's Bag now but Watch how no one complains.


The Supersons are in the Giant too and luckily It's not Chris and Jason it's the real deal

----------


## Fergus

> Where is this image from?


It's from Injustice vs masters of the Universe




If follows on from Superman's ending with Damian as the current Batman fighting against Superman and the Regime.

----------


## Armor of God

That doesn't look or read anything like Damian at all.

----------


## Fergus

> That doesn't look or read anything like Damian at all.


It doesn't look like Damian but it reads like Injustice 2 Damian. Fits his ending and not sure who else Baby Bat could be

----------


## KrustyKid

> He's got that Eren Jaeger thing going here


I really like this one, especially the facial expression

----------


## Armor of God

> It doesn't look like Damian but it reads like Injustice 2 Damian. Fits his ending and not sure who else Baby Bat could be


Eh, I'd like for it to be true but lets wait and see before we start celebrating.

----------


## Fergus

> Batman and Robin Damian figures Kidrobot Dunni Robin


That's a strange looking action figure.

----------


## Fergus

> Awwww I have to say Damian's daddy is actually a Catch U Next Tuesday.


King didn't portray Bruce / Batman in the most favourable light. As a parent this scene was particularly heinous but thankfully there are decades worth of stories that contradict this scene.

I can understand why shippers adored this run but I also feel glad that obnoxious shippers got what they deserved. 

This isn't batman and fans should have questioned it at the time.

Helping those in need, the batfamily, making Gotham safe and better those things have always made Batman and Bruce Wayne happy.

Having Romantic Love is nice. It can improve a person's life greatly but it doesn't make a person happy.

King should know this as should Batman.
Just what did Bane do to him? I can't see Bruce being this stupid.

----------


## dietrich

> King didn't portray Bruce / Batman in the most favourable light. As a parent this scene was particularly heinous but thankfully there are decades worth of stories that contradict this scene.
> 
> I can understand why shippers adored this run but I also feel glad that obnoxious shippers got what they deserved. 
> 
> This isn't batman and fans should have questioned it at the time.
> 
> Helping those in need, the batfamily, making Gotham safe and better those things have always made Batman and Bruce Wayne happy.
> 
> Having Romantic Love is nice. It can improve a person's life greatly but it doesn't make a person happy.
> ...


Bruce isn't that stupid. Don't know Selina very well but don't think she's that stupid either. Case of PIS. Pretty art though.

----------


## dietrich

Damian by Toxic Daisy

----------


## dietrich

> Dustin Nguyen SDCC
> 
> Crying Damian video
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/status/1018599826483699712


This is creative. I love Dustin's Damian so much and his Supersons. I collected all the Nguyen SS variants. Can't wait for his new book with Dames.

----------


## dietrich

Supersons by Johyoo

----------


## dietrich

March 2019 Bat-Family Multi part Statue

----------


## dietrich

Damian's Ikemen



I can't wait. I hope his face is well rendered. I've haven't been that impressed with any of the faces so far.

----------


## dietrich

Batman and sons by Wolf

----------


## dietrich



----------


## CPSparkles

> This is creative. I love Dustin's Damian so much and his Supersons. I collected all the Nguyen SS variants. Can't wait for his new book with Dames.


I collected the SuperSons Variants as well.

Amazing what creative people can do with a paper bag.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian's Ikemen
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait. I hope his face is well rendered. I've haven't been that impressed with any of the faces so far.


Tim's facial features look the best so far I think and I can't wait for Damian.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/airair_ii

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

> Tim's facial features look the best so far I think and I can't wait for Damian.


Yeah I will admit that while I haven't been impressed so far Tim has been the best of the 3

----------


## dietrich

> It's from Injustice vs masters of the Universe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If follows on from Superman's ending with Damian as the current Batman fighting against Superman and the Regime.


I wasn't even aware of this title. I'll have to check it out. It's a monthly right?

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

Damian

----------


## BenThousan

Is there any news about Damian in the Comic Con?

----------


## dietrich

> Eh, I'd like for it to be true but lets wait and see before we start celebrating.


The Baby Bats make me think this is Damian. Harley has used that nickname for him several times in the Injustice comics already.

Damian has been on a redemption path through out Injustice 2.

I always had this crazy idea that Kara and Damian were being set up to save the day in that Universe since Bruce and Clark have lost their way.
Cyborg who was part of the Regime but this comic is working against them.

----------


## Armor of God

> Is there any news about Damian in the Comic Con?


Nopes unfortunately, Glass discussed his Teen Titans and Tomasi is taking over Tec. In the animated world Reign of the Supermen will obviously be set in continuity with Damian films. There's only solo Batman film and its Hush, it may or may not feature Damian but I wouldn't get my hopes up. Personally I hope it doesn't, Tim fans will complain even though Tim's only role in that story was to get his ass kicked by Jason/Clayface and be put in his place by Selina. I'd rather Damian not 'steal" from Tim, Tim can keep his property in this case.

----------


## dietrich

> Is there any news about Damian in the Comic Con?


The only Damian related  news I've come across is Adam Glass talking about the TT. How Damian now has a Detention centre and the Tower is no longer T shaped.

There was also the reveal of his Upcoming Ikemen and the multipart Batfamily statue.

----------


## dietrich

Daybreak Games adds TT DC Universe Online




https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/07...iverse-online/

----------


## adrikito

> 


Now Bat-Damian is like Future Trunks traveling in time for see his death friends? Good fanart.




> It's from Injustice vs masters of the Universe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If follows on from Superman's ending with Damian as the current Batman fighting against Superman and the Regime.


That redhaired woman in the first image... ARTEMIS? She is similar to Artemis of redhood outlaws and she wears one armor, like one amazon.

----------


## RedBird

> Damian's Ikemen
> 
> I can't wait. I hope his face is well rendered. I've haven't been that impressed with any of the faces so far.


So far so good! Really glad that they changed the pose for Damian, this one definitely feels cooler, cuter and not so 'moe'.

----------


## dietrich

> So far so good! Really glad that they changed the pose for Damian, this one definitely feels cooler, cuter and not so 'moe'.


Yeah i wasn't a fan of that 1st pose at all.

How are you liking your Red Hood? From your post yours ended up arriving way before mine.

----------


## dietrich

> Now Bat-Damian is like Future Trunks traveling in time for see his death friends? Good fanart.
> 
> 
> 
> That redhaired woman in the first image... ARTEMIS? She is similar to Artemis of redhood outlaws and she wears one armor, like one amazon.


No the redhair is Teela

----------


## adrikito

*Adam Glass in SDCC 2018:
*
The Teen Titans’ new headquarters is a converted *youth detention center.*

Chang said his biggest challenge is making sure he brings the youthful enthusiasm of his love for comics to the story.

Chang spoke about the different challenges of drawing Teen Titans versus his last ongoing title Batman Beyond.

Glass said the story would address how Lobo can have a daughter if he is the "last of the Czarnians."

In Teen Titans, Damian decides to start his own team after deciding he can do more than the adult heroes.

Glass joked about living out his rebellious streak through his Teen TItans run.

----------


## dietrich

> *Adam Glass in SDCC 2018:
> *
> The Teen Titans new headquarters is a converted *youth detention center.*
> 
> Chang said his biggest challenge is making sure he brings the youthful enthusiasm of his love for comics to the story.
> 
> Chang spoke about the different challenges of drawing Teen Titans versus his last ongoing title Batman Beyond.
> 
> Glass said the story would address how Lobo can have a daughter if he is the "last of the Czarnians."
> ...



Noooooooo you called him Damien.

----------


## RedBird

> Yeah i wasn't a fan of that 1st pose at all.
> 
> How are you liking your Red Hood? From your post yours ended up arriving way before mine.


Yeah, I ended up getting it like a day or two after release, Japanese shipping ftw
And I really love it! For some reason it looks much better in person than in the images (same goes for the Nightwing one, though the suit coloration on the nightwing one is more grey than black which is my one complaint). The subtle details such as the fabric folds and creases are also lovely, very delicate and realistic.
I think the same could be said for the Damian one too, I mean look at that shoelace detail, they almost look separate to one another.

----------


## adrikito

> Noooooooo you called him Damien.


I only cut and paste the comments about TT in the panel.. I forgot change this.

So, this is not my fault.




> No the redhair is Teela


What a shame.

New TT new images(I never expected see one place like this MERCY HALL):

https://img.purch.com/o/aHR0cDovL3d3...IxX25ldy5qcGc=
https://img.purch.com/o/aHR0cDovL3d3...N5SGFsbC5qcGc=
https://img.purch.com/o/aHR0cDovL3d3...lfUmVmLmpwZw==

----------


## dietrich

> New TT new images(I never expected see one place like this MERCY HALL):
> 
> https://img.purch.com/o/aHR0cDovL3d3...IxX25ldy5qcGc=
> https://img.purch.com/o/aHR0cDovL3d3...N5SGFsbC5qcGc=
> https://img.purch.com/o/aHR0cDovL3d3...lfUmVmLmpwZw==


Sweet. This looks really different but.... it also looks like a middle aged mans idea of what 'Kewl teens' would come up with.

Do kids still Graffiti this much?

----------


## Armor of God

Sooo edgy.

----------


## adrikito

Solicitations day?

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> I only cut and paste the comments about TT in the panel.. I forgot change this.
> 
> So, this is not my fault.
> 
> 
> 
> What a shame.
> 
> New TT new images(I never expected see one place like this MERCY HALL):
> ...


Well like that it's called Mercy Hall at least.

----------


## CPSparkles

> It's from Injustice vs masters of the Universe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If follows on from Superman's ending with Damian as the current Batman fighting against Superman and the Regime.


Cyborg's hair is amazing  :Smile:

----------


## Jackalope89

When did Cyborg, an ardent supporter of Superman's regime, join the new Justice League? I know Damian did in that ending because Superman brutally killed his father, stunning him into an epiphany of sorts. And the others were already part of it. But Cyborg?

----------


## dietrich

> When did Cyborg, an ardent supporter of Superman's regime, join the new Justice League? I know Damian did in that ending because Superman brutally killed his father, stunning him into an epiphany of sorts. And the others were already part of it. But Cyborg?


My guess is that it's not canon so anything goes I guess. Saying that I can't remember Cyborg's ending in Injustice 2.

----------


## dietrich

> 


Okay this is just too cute. This guy's art style is just so adorable

----------


## CPSparkles

> Okay this is just too cute. This guy's art style is just so adorable


Agree 

Here's more

----------


## CPSparkles

http://otter-the-author.tumblr.com/

----------


## CPSparkles

Bruce, Dick, Damian and Tim

----------


## CPSparkles

Hide and Seek

----------


## CPSparkles

Last one

----------


## CPSparkles

White Knight by Rimyeah



https://twitter.com/winterRimyeah

----------


## Starter Set

> Okay this is just too cute


And fairly creepy. That damn thread of full of that stuff.

----------


## CPSparkles

Adult Damian

----------


## dietrich

> And fairly creepy. That damn thread of full of that stuff.


One man's cute is another man creepy I guess.

I like Otter's art and mini comics.

----------


## dietrich

> White Knight by Rimyeah
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/winterRimyeah


Robin and his Noble steed  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Robin and his Noble steed


Damian needs to add a masked Horse to his menagerie.

----------


## dietrich

> Last one


This is funny.

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah, I ended up getting it like a day or two after release, Japanese shipping ftw
> And I really love it! For some reason it looks much better in person than in the images (same goes for the Nightwing one, though the suit coloration on the nightwing one is more grey than black which is my one complaint). The subtle details such as the fabric folds and creases are also lovely, very delicate and realistic.
> I think the same could be said for the Damian one too, I mean look at that shoelace detail, they almost look separate to one another.


I didn't notice the shoelaces on Damian.

Japan shipping for the win indeed. I might order the Damian from Japan just for bragging rights with my comic club. [Just once it'd be cool to be 1st one to acquire some new omni or statue]  :Smile:

----------


## adrikito

> Adult Damian


Yeah. Batman Beyond Damian was amazing.


I VISITED NEWSARAMA TWITTER.* THE SOLICITATIONS ARE ALMOST HERE.*

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah. Batman Beyond Damian was amazing.
> 
> 
> I VISITED NEWSARAMA TWITTER.* THE SOLICITATIONS ARE ALMOST HERE.*


When do they come out?

----------


## adrikito

> When do they come out?


*around 5pm Eastern.*

https://twitter.com/Newsarama/status...43366066839552

----------


## dietrich

> *around 5pm Eastern.*
> 
> https://twitter.com/Newsarama/status...43366066839552


Thanks mate though it's already 8.31pm where I am so will have to check em out tomorrow.

----------


## adrikito

Damian Teen Titans 23.jpg
TEEN TITANS #23
written by ADAM GLASS
art by BERNARD CHANG
enhanced foil cover by NICK DERINGTON
variant cover by ALEX GARNER
The Teen Titans head to Gotham City, where they must thwart a plot to assassinate Commissioner Gordon! So who is the mysterious figure giving Robin his intel, and how does he know so much?* Speaking of Robin, is he developing real feelings for the magical Djinn, or is he falling under the spell of her mystical ring?* Meanwhile, more secrets come to light and more drama unfolds, putting Kid Flash and Red Arrow at odds!

----------


## dietrich

> Damian Teen Titans 23.jpg
> TEEN TITANS #23
> written by ADAM GLASS
> art by BERNARD CHANG
> enhanced foil cover by NICK DERINGTON
> variant cover by ALEX GARNER
> The Teen Titans head to Gotham City, where they must thwart a plot to assassinate Commissioner Gordon! So who is the mysterious figure giving Robin his intel, and how does he know so much?* Speaking of Robin, is he developing real feelings for the magical Djinn, or is he falling under the spell of her mystical ring?* Meanwhile, more secrets come to light and more drama unfolds, putting Kid Flash and Red Arrow at odds!


Interesting. I like Djinn but romance? I don't know.

----------


## dietrich

Watching the Shazam trailer got me wishing we had more Damian Billy interactions

----------


## RedBird

_'However, they do end up having a shootout with gunslingers on a Western-like world before engaging in a swordfight to save a princess on a medieval-like planet.'_

Now this is why I buy the book. Pure unadulterated fun.  :Big Grin: 

Also I'm just now realizing that this series is only 12 issues? Is that perhaps how long it's going to take for Bendis to stop keeping Jon in limbo so we can get back to regular continuity Supersons comics after woulds?

----------


## dietrich

> _'However, they do end up having a shootout with gunslingers on a Western-like world before engaging in a swordfight to save a princess on a medieval-like planet.'_
> 
> Now this is why I buy the book. Pure unadulterated fun. 
> 
> Also I'm just now realizing that this series is only 12 issues? Is that perhaps how long it's going to take for Bendis to stop keeping Jon in limbo so we can get back to regular continuity Supersons comics after woulds?


It sounds like so much fun. Like Tomasi is just have so much fun writing this.

I wonder if his kids are fans cos a part of me feels like he might be writing something his kids will enjoy. This new series seems to be aimed at young kids a lot more than the 1st series.

Men I would like SuperSons to follow in the footsteps of DCSHG and if they can have even a 1/3 of the success of that franchise. That would be incredible.

Jon seems to have a big plot line brewing. I'm excited to see what happens.

----------


## adrikito

> Interesting. I like Djinn but romance? I don't know.


 I prefer this than another kid flash romance. 

Maybe Djinn sentiments are affecting Damian(normal human) with her ring powers(unwittingly)..

----------


## dietrich

> I prefer this than another kid flash romance. 
> 
> Maybe Djinn sentiments are *affecting Damian(normal human) with her ring powers*(unwittingly)..



I believe this will be the case but I'd rather they stayed away from such a plot line

Batman, Superman, Nightwing, TT's, Batgirl are comic that simple minded that writers keep throwing such contrived romance garbage at us.

----------


## Armor of God

So Damian's new mentor is a guy. Deathstroke solicits dont hint at any big implications from the current arcs fallout so Damian should be safe.

----------


## millernumber1

> So Damian's new mentor is a guy. Deathstroke solicits dont hint at any big implications from the current arcs fallout so Damian should be safe.


I mean, since the current arc is set in the past, we already knew it didn't have any real fallout (it happens sometime after #4-5, but significantly before the Defiance arc).

----------


## BenThousan

> So Damian's new mentor is a guy. Deathstroke solicits dont hint at any big implications from the current arcs fallout so Damian should be safe.


I think everyone here knew that Damian is Batman's son. In my opinion, the only problem is that i think Slade and Damian have a genetic relationship that is what bothers me, as Damian said in Deathstroke #33, the simple idea that Damian and Slade (or another character than Bruce) share DNA, make me "sick".

----------


## CPSparkles

What an Awesome Cover



I wonder What is a Planetary Smash and Grab?

This cover looks like the boys are scamming an arena full of people in so kind of 80's movie Arm Wrestling Con

----------


## CPSparkles

> Attachment 68621
> TEEN TITANS #23
> written by ADAM GLASS
> art by BERNARD CHANG
> enhanced foil cover by NICK DERINGTON
> variant cover by ALEX GARNER
> The Teen Titans head to Gotham City, where they must thwart a plot to assassinate Commissioner Gordon! So who is the mysterious figure giving Robin his intel, and how does he know so much?* Speaking of Robin, is he developing real feelings for the magical Djinn, or is he falling under the spell of her mystical ring?* Meanwhile, more secrets come to light and more drama unfolds, putting Kid Flash and Red Arrow at odds!


Damian and Djinn. I like the pairing. I want to see Damian date simple.

Djinn does she age? Kind of sucks if she doesn't age.

----------


## adrikito

> Damian and Djinn. I like the pairing. I want to see Damian date simple.
> 
> Djinn does she age? Kind of sucks if she doesn't age.


I like too.. Since I know Maya, I supported Damian with a black girl as girlfriend... That was the 1st time that I was thinking in Damian with one girlfriend because he was a kid in that moment... BUT..

*She may or may not get involved with somebody romantically on the team.* 

That ring will ruin that, but I like the chance to see the first girl who will fall in love with Damian..

*she was locked up for most of her life by her master in her version of a bottle, and so she’s out in the real world for the first time as a teenage girl.* 

http://www.syfy.com/syfywire/inside-...medium=twitter

She was sealed and the pass of years never affected her body(she was like in another dimension and the years were days/hours here).. 

I think that in 10 years in the real world, she will be adult.. But maybe she doesn´t age after the 30 years(young forever, she can´t be one old woman) or not.. We need more information about her.

----------


## dietrich

> *she was locked up for most of her life by her master in her version of a bottle*, and so she’s out in the real world for the first time as a teenage girl. 
> 
> 
> She was sealed and the pass of years never affected her body(she was like in another dimension and the years were days/hours here).. in 10 years in the real world, she will be adult..
> 
> Maybe maybe she doesn´t age after the 30 years or she will age... We need more information about her.


I'm back to looking forward to this series yet again. Damian going all Equalizer on Black Mask was jarring but the shock is starting to wear off. I can't wait to meet the rest of the gang.

----------


## dietrich

> What an Awesome Cover
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder What is a Planetary Smash and Grab?
> 
> This cover looks like the boys are scamming an arena full of people in so kind of 80's movie Arm Wrestling Con


The solicits just sound wild. 

I love that Tomasi is already building this fun world for the Supersons

----------


## adrikito

> What an Awesome Cover
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder What is a Planetary Smash and Grab?
> 
> This cover looks like the boys are scamming an arena full of people in so kind of 80's movie Arm Wrestling Con


WTF? Damian is giving money to these aliens?

----------


## dietrich

> WTF? Damian is giving money to these aliens?


No looks like he's taking money from them.

They are placing bets on the arm wrestling contest.

----------


## Katana500

Loved the newest issue of teen titans! I really like the team so i am expecting great things!

Damian meeting Djinn was cute. With regards to him falling for her. Based on absolutely nothing - i think they will initially think its the ring which will probably result in Damian rejecting her. But down the line we will find out it wasnt the ring at all

----------


## dietrich

Teen Titans was really really good. Loved every single page.

Damian here is like a different person. Percy's run was quite the learning journey because my boy is on form as a leader and a team member.

What a leap. What a team.  This is what TT should be besides the secret jail and Call for Justice attitude to crime fighting.

Also so much shade thrown in this issue and so much burn.

I've heard of a stash box but a stash house. Batman don't play.

I love the dynamic and banter in this group. So organic and they are all likeable [RH is a bit cringy and I wish KF hadn't picked up Gar's immature selfie addiction]

Can't wait for the next issue. [Liked the Daft Punk/Kanye ref in the tag]

----------


## dietrich

Double post

----------


## fanfan13

> Attachment 68621
> TEEN TITANS #23
> written by ADAM GLASS
> art by BERNARD CHANG
> enhanced foil cover by NICK DERINGTON
> variant cover by ALEX GARNER
> The Teen Titans head to Gotham City, where they must thwart a plot to assassinate Commissioner Gordon! So who is the mysterious figure giving Robin his intel, and how does he know so much?* Speaking of Robin, is he developing real feelings for the magical Djinn, or is he falling under the spell of her mystical ring?* Meanwhile, more secrets come to light and more drama unfolds, putting Kid Flash and Red Arrow at odds!


I knew it! I knew it! Damians first meeting with Djinn to me seems so... romantic somehow, the fangirl in me felt touched, now I finally knew why. 
So excited for this development!!

(Tbh for now I cant choose between Damian-Emiko and Damian-Djinn)

But I guess it will moat likely end up due to the spells influence unfortunately.

The mysterious figure subplot also got me excited! I cant wait to find out!

KF will be at odd with Emiko huh? Thats new but I guess with what happened in TT#20 between them thats as expected.

----------


## Fergus

This was a good issue of Teen Titans. This group works well.

----------


## fanfan13

> Teen Titans was really really good. Loved every single page.
> 
> Damian here is like a different person. Percy's run was quite the learning journey because my boy is on form as a leader and a team member.
> 
> What a leap. What a team.  This is what TT should be besides the secret jail and Call for Justice attitude to crime fighting.
> 
> Also so much shade thrown in this issue and so much burn.
> 
> I've heard of a stash box but a stash house. Batman don't play.
> ...


Agree with you! Nothing in this issue has let me down or left me feeling bitter. Not even the prison revelation (although I think the prison facilities were just so lame Damian could have done better than that). 

Loved the new characters even though its only their first issue they got me hooked, especially Crush and Djinn. Roundhouse was good too but not as special as the other two for now. But I can see that Damian doesnt really think much about him and only treats him as KFs package set. I mean look at how he kinda ignored him - this could lead to an interesting conflict later.

I love that in this issue Glass has done several hints on where the direction will head to. Damian and Djinns relationship, KF and Emikos conflict, Damian saying Emiko will lead the team if he goes down (I hope this is not going to be true), Damians treatment of Roundhouse, Damian and Emikos offscreen agreement, someone Djinns afraid of, Crush the Wild Card, Crush and Roundhouses relationship, and the whole prison subplot. All of those look interesting. Im so excited!

Cant wait for the next issue to see this team again. I really hope this team will succeed.

----------


## fanfan13

Also yeah Damian seems like a bit different person compared to Percy’s TT but I like it! It was such a leap from how he was before but just like you I also take it as a character improvement, which means he has learned a lot from his previous journey as a leader of the Teen Titans. I loved how he approached each of them one by one (except Roundhouse) this time and the way he got them to join the team was great, he seemed so matured there. 

That being said, it’s not as if he has changed a lot to the point he becomes OOC, no, because at the same time I still can see him as him in the way he thinks of making his team the way he wants it to be and how he treats and thinks of his team members.

I really liked Glass’ Damian, I hope he continues to write this Damian for as long as he’s writing TT.

----------


## fanfan13

Double post, sorry.

----------


## irene

It looks like Damian is appearing in the upcoming DC Superhero Girls!

----------


## irene

And I also got a double, sorry. :Smile:

----------


## fanfan13

> It looks like Damian is appearing in the upcoming DC Superhero Girls!


yeah I saw that. Never watch the series but I might watch the episode where Damian appears.

eh but thats definitely Damian. isnt it?

anyway since Ive never watched the series in first place I have no comment about it yet somehow I think its silly to have him there acting like he did in the trailer.

----------


## dietrich

> It looks like Damian is appearing in the upcoming DC Superhero Girls!


oh cool. That's a popular show

----------


## Fergus

> It looks like Damian is appearing in the upcoming DC Superhero Girls!


Yes my daughter showed us this video on Youtube. She's very excited. She's a big fan of Super hero girls and Damian

----------


## Fergus

> It looks like Damian is appearing in the upcoming DC Superhero Girls!


Yes my daughter showed us this video on Youtube. She's very excited. She's a big fan of Super hero girls and Damian

----------


## dietrich

> It looks like Damian is appearing in the upcoming DC Superhero Girls!


Damian looks Superimposed on here like he muscled his way into the girls group shot

Also Hey Irene.

----------


## dietrich

> Agree with you! Nothing in this issue has let me down or left me feeling bitter. Not even the prison revelation (although I think the prison facilities were just so lame Damian could have done better than that). 
> 
> Loved the new characters even though it’s only their first issue they got me hooked, especially Crush and Djinn. Roundhouse was good too but not as special as the other two for now. But I can see that Damian doesn’t really think much about him and only treats him as KF’s package set. I mean look at how he kinda ignored him - this could lead to an interesting conflict later.
> 
> I love that in this issue Glass has done several hints on where the direction will head to. Damian and Djinn’s relationship, KF and Emiko’s conflict, Damian saying Emiko will lead the team if he goes down (I hope this is not going to be true), Damian’s treatment of Roundhouse, Damian and Emiko’s offscreen agreement, someone Djinn’s afraid of, Crush the Wild Card, Crush and Roundhouse’s relationship, and the whole prison subplot. All of those look interesting. I’m so excited!
> 
> Can’t wait for the next issue to see this team again. I really hope this team will succeed.


Yeah there was a lot in this one issue. Honestly this was excellent. 

I didn't see any hint of romance between Damian and Djinn. I like how they meet and I like how much Round house really want to be Bros with KF.
Crush was handled way better than I expected. I was expecting just edge city but she's much more.

I have high hopes for this. It'll all no doubt blow up in their faces but boy will be an interesting ride.

----------


## CPSparkles

Teen Titans #20 was so much fun and full of surprises.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Damian in the New series of DCSHG is something to look forward to. Dietrich you might just get your wish.

----------


## CPSparkles

Squad



Like how Damian and Raph after their throw down are now fighting Back to Back and became best buds by the end.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## Sir Arthur IV

I won't lie: I initially hated Damian Wayne, and, after being exposed to his Injustice persona and the first animated movies featuring him as Robin (I really hated the brat's guts), I decided that he was the most des*****le character ever created and that he didn't deserve the Robin mantle (hey, I was still a kid and hadn't become a comic fan). However, when I started picking up comics because of my brother's encouragement, Tomasi's and Gleason's Batman and Robin was one of the books he gave me, and my opinion on him started to change. He was finally walking the path of redemption (what with those awesome moments like the hug or the fight against NoBody), and heck if I love that kind of story. Then, his death came with Inc and I wholeheartedly decided that he was the best character to take on the mantle (contradicting my previous statement on him), then I immediately went on to Robin Rises and R:SOB and he became my all-time favorite comic book character. It's just that his personality is so rare and differs so much from the usual "happy-go-lucky" or Batman-lite personas all Robin adaptations try to imbue the character with that it's impossible not to be interested by his growth and development. Now I'm casually following Teen Titans (I somewhat disliked Percy's run, but it's starting to get better on with the new team) and I'm expecting his new adventures with Jon to be as funny as the were with Supersons.

So... yes, I don't know just why did I write this long-ass post but I wanted to take it out.

----------


## adrikito

> Teen Titans #20 was so much fun and full of surprises.


I remembered this moment when I saw this image after read TT 23 solicitation. 

batman inclinado.jpg




> Loved the newest issue of teen titans! I really like the team so i am expecting great things!
> 
> Damian meeting Djinn was cute. With regards to him falling for her. Based on absolutely nothing - *i think they will initially think its the ring which will probably result in Damian rejecting her. But down the line we will find out it wasnt the ring at all*


I desire him GOOD LUCK with this romance, she is cute and he needs a romance with a girl.

----------


## adrikito

> I won't lie: I initially hated Damian Wayne, and, after being exposed to his Injustice persona and the first animated movies featuring him as Robin (I really hated the brat's guts), I decided that he was the most des*****le character ever created and that he didn't deserve the Robin mantle (hey, I was still a kid and hadn't become a comic fan). However, when I started picking up comics because of my brother's encouragement, Tomasi's and Gleason's Batman and Robin was one of the books he gave me, and my opinion on him started to change. He was finally walking the path of redemption (what with those awesome moments like the hug or the fight against NoBody), and heck if I love that kind of story. Then, his death came with Inc and I wholeheartedly decided that he was the best character to take on the mantle (contradicting my previous statement on him), then I immediately went on to Robin Rises and R:SOB and he became my all-time favorite comic book character. It's just that his personality is so rare and differs so much from the usual "happy-go-lucky" or Batman-lite personas all Robin adaptations try to imbue the character with that it's impossible not to be interested by his growth and development. Now I'm casually following Teen Titans (I somewhat disliked Percy's run, but it's starting to get better on with the new team) and I'm expecting his new adventures with Jon to be as funny as the were with Supersons.
> 
> So... yes, I don't know just why did I write this long-ass post but I wanted to take it out.


With those eyes(goliath avatar). I do not know what to say. *Wellcome to CBR.* 

I am happy for see that sometimes certain writers like Gleason can change the fans opinion about one character.* I saw RSOB as Damian definitive comic.*




> It looks like Damian is appearing in the upcoming DC Superhero Girls!


hmmmm.. Congratulations for introduce Damian to more people? 

I never saw this, only trailers in CBR.. WOW. 5 season.

----------


## Byrant

> 


I hope Slade be Damian's biological father just for this.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I won't lie: I initially hated Damian Wayne, and, after being exposed to his Injustice persona and the first animated movies featuring him as Robin (I really hated the brat's guts), I decided that he was the most des*****le character ever created and that he didn't deserve the Robin mantle (hey, I was still a kid and hadn't become a comic fan). However, when I started picking up comics because of my brother's encouragement, Tomasi's and Gleason's Batman and Robin was one of the books he gave me, and my opinion on him started to change. He was finally walking the path of redemption (what with those awesome moments like the hug or the fight against NoBody), and heck if I love that kind of story. Then, his death came with Inc and I wholeheartedly decided that he was the best character to take on the mantle (contradicting my previous statement on him), then I immediately went on to Robin Rises and R:SOB and he became my all-time favorite comic book character. It's just that his personality is so rare and differs so much from the usual "happy-go-lucky" or Batman-lite personas all Robin adaptations try to imbue the character with that it's impossible not to be interested by his growth and development. Now I'm casually following Teen Titans (I somewhat disliked Percy's run, but it's starting to get better on with the new team) and I'm expecting his new adventures with Jon to be as funny as the were with Supersons.
> 
> So... yes, I don't know just why did I write this long-ass post but I wanted to take it out.


Welcome to CBR Sir Arthur.

I wasn't too fond of Damian when he was introduced in Batman and Son but as a I got to read more of him I started to love him. With his upbringing and genes it's understandable that his personality and attitude is what it is. 

Frankly it's commendable that's his managed to make so much progress in such a short time [and he's just a kid]. It's extremely difficult to unlearn a lot of what was once one's normal. It take a lot of discipline and determination to fight instincts and habits. He's faltered at times but he keeps at it.

Damian has more flaws than other Robins and isn't as relateable as some but he is still a character that young kids can learn from and be inspired by.

----------


## Fergus

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/07...-ile-gonzalez/

So Damian's middle name is Ian  :Smile: 

Damian Ian Wayne the very white brown haired kid and his pal Jon have been abandoned by their dad's.

----------


## BenThousan

The video of Robin in Deathstroke vs Batman was before or after Damian's accident in the spine? I think it was before, right? When Damian suffered that accident, Tim was not Robin and in the video, he was still Robin.

----------


## dietrich

> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/07...-ile-gonzalez/
> 
> So Damian's middle name is Ian 
> 
> Damian Ian Wayne the very white brown haired kid and his pal Jon have been abandoned by their dad's.


Ian WTF? What happened to his Arabic Name?

Ian?  Is there a plot point about the name because not sure why he has this name and he is referred to as Damian Ian Wayne while Jon is Simple Jon Kent.

Did Jon name him again? Is this another Garth scenario?

i'm so confused.

This kid looks nothing like Damian. I'm just going to call him Ian Wayne.

----------


## dietrich

> The video of Robin in Deathstroke vs Batman was before or after Damian's accident in the spine? I think it was before, right? When Damian suffered that accident, Tim was not Robin and in the video, he was still Robin.


Not sure when Tim made the video.
Wasn't he wearing Jason's Uniform in that video? Can't recall.

----------


## RedBird

Late to the issue but this was pretty damn good.
I loved that Damian feels much more developed here, ie; actually engaging with and asking potential team members to join. This interpretation feels more closer to his attitude and behavior in RSOB to me, which is a plus. 
The team is also really cute and have some decent banter. Aside from the secret 'prison' which almost feels a tad too 'dark' imo. I really enjoyed this issue, and this new team along with Damians growing attitude to being both a leader and team member for them look promising  :Smile: 


Also I'm surprised by how much I liked Crush? I thought she'd come off as gimmicky, but she actually seems interesting.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## Byrant

Finally. I got Superman for free after finish Chapter 6: Thanagar in heroic difficult and just because i got some of his shards when he was available in the Alliances' rewards. Now just Jon left. 



Reserved for Jon.

----------


## adrikito

> 


New cover?

----------


## irene

> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/07...-ile-gonzalez/
> 
> So Damian's middle name is Ian 
> 
> Damian Ian Wayne the very white brown haired kid and his pal Jon have been abandoned by their dad's.



But it is Damian *"*Ian*"* Wayne. It's not his middle name, it's his _nick name_ (as if Dami wasn't already established by Talia).  Why they have felt it necessary to re-name him as _Ian_ and change his ethnicity (hair and skin color) , I have no idea, but I do not like it all. Apparently he is also described as "preppy"?

----------


## midnightbunny

> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/07...-ile-gonzalez/
> 
> So Damian's middle name is Ian 
> 
> Damian Ian Wayne the very white brown haired kid and his pal Jon have been abandoned by their dad's.


It's in quotes so it's just a nickname...i somehow prefer little d to that if only because it's funny to me. 

Jon seems less mature here. Or may be his just the same idk. He's pretty rude here though

----------


## adrikito

Worst Damian design ever. I hope that this is the LAST TIME that I heard about Damian in zoom.. 

I hope that they use Superboy and make him one secondary character without relevance..

----------


## CPSparkles

> New cover?


No Alex Garner variant for the last issue.

----------


## BenThousan

> Not sure when Tim made the video.
> Wasn't he wearing Jason's Uniform in that video? Can't recall.


I do not know if Tim used Jason's suit, it seems a little weird. Basically, I asked that question because if it is true that Damian is a metahuman, it would mean that Talia used the DNA of Deathstroke when Damian was in the artificial womb. That would not make Slade Damian's father too? I mean, his dna (along with Bruce's dna) would have helped Damian's creation, right?

----------


## Jackalope89

Wow. That preview killed my interest in that version of Super Sons. I already had issues with the character designs going into this, but wow.

----------


## Aahz

> Worst Damian design ever. I hope that this is the LAST TIME that I heard about Damian in zoom..


That was one of the few Zoom/Ink books, where I thought it might not be terrible ...

----------


## dietrich

> That was one of the few Zoom/Ink books, where I thought it might not be terrible ...


I hope they don't make him too different from Main Damian. I don' mind him looking so white bread just don't white wash his personality as well.

I understand that changes are necessary to make him Suitable for this PG audience but he should still be recognisable. Hope he still reads like Damian.

----------


## dietrich

> But it is Damian *"*Ian*"* Wayne. It's not his middle name, it's his _nick name_ (as if Dami wasn't already established by Talia).  Why they have felt it necessary to re-name him as _Ian_ and change his ethnicity (hair and skin color) , I have no idea, but I do not like it all. Apparently he is also described as "preppy"?



Can't believe I missed that.

----------


## dietrich

Looking at the comment section of that new DCSHG Trailer it's clear DC needs to sort out it's 'Robin Situation' 
All these fans getting excited that "Finally Robin's here!"

Now he can be with his girl friend?
Is he going to dating Batgirl or Starfire?

The ships are already sailing away.

 Fangirls wetting themselves because they are expecting Dick Grayson Robin. It's funny but it also sucks. Right off the bat  the new robin already has points ducked for not being THAT Robin.  

I love you Dick  but damn that shadow. Your pasty arse bros might never get out of it 

I hope Nightwing makes an appearance if nothing else it lets casual's know that there's more than ONE Robin.

Maybe DC LIKES confusing fans. How else do you explain 'Tim' in YJ and Dick in that Titans Trailer. They are blending together.

Since they have a Streaming Service now DC should introduce all the Robins to TV audiences. Faithful Representations.

At this Point YJ 'Tim' looks like Damian and Titans Dick acts like Jason, DCSHG Robin is throwing Batarangs to annoy.


Anyway  just my thoughts. Maybe DC is trying to make one Super Mecca Robin that's All of them and None of them.

----------


## Byrant

Deathstroke 34 preview

https://www.avclub.com/deathstroke-t...xcl-1827965926



I noticed Bruce pretty restless. I wonder why.

----------


## fanfan13

> It's just that his personality is so rare and differs so much from the usual "happy-go-lucky" or Batman-lite personas all Robin adaptations try to imbue the character with that it's impossible not to be interested by his growth and development. Now I'm casually following Teen Titans (I somewhat disliked Percy's run, but it's starting to get better on with the new team) and I'm expecting his new adventures with Jon to be as funny as the were with Supersons.
> 
> So... yes, I don't know just why did I write this long-ass post but I wanted to take it out.


So true. Welcome to the club.




> Deathstroke 34 preview
> 
> https://www.avclub.com/deathstroke-t...xcl-1827965926
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed Bruce pretty restless. I wonder why.


I'm so nervous... but I want to know what happens!

This is also nice:
kux6weisyj9e19zukume cropped.jpg

but that "D. Wayne" though I also wonder why.

----------


## Byrant

> So true. Welcome to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so nervous... but I want to know what happens!
> 
> This is also nice:
> Attachment 68821
> 
> but that "D. Wayne" though I also wonder why.


Instead of Just "Damian"...... I didn't noticed that.

----------


## fanfan13

> Instead of Just "Damian"...... I didn't noticed that.


at least it is not a "D. Wilson" I would hate that.

I think Tim was the one who named the figure I wonder if that "D. Wayne" has a hidden meaning since he did the others normally.

----------


## dietrich

> Deathstroke 34 preview
> 
> https://www.avclub.com/deathstroke-t...xcl-1827965926
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed Bruce pretty restless. I wonder why.


Interesting and confusing.

These guys don'feel like family at all. The dialogue is off. It doesn't even feel like they care.

When was that picture taken? 
No one's ever wondered why someone scribbled on Tim's portrait of his co workers? 
Tim knew, made a video, then just carried as normal?
Why are the females not in the picture?
What Earth is this? 
Why in the world after 3 years are they having this discussion? 
This is very odd. Why would Bruce ever make that comment about firing Tim? Is he a toddler? Or was  that Damian.
So we are back to this Damian. [Priest is fond of Batman and Son Damian. He's not letting go of that version]

So Damian didn't TRY to kill Tim it was just that Tim sucked. Really it's Tim's fault for being so bad at fighting. WOW!! Talk about Victim blaming.

Also Damian you rat telling on Alfie and Grayson after how many years.

This is stupid but I'm hopeful the issue will shed light on whats going on.
Priest has a shaky handle on Dick and Damian's dynamic. Don't like how he wrote them.

----------


## BenThousan

I do not know who wrote those names but who did it was because Damian always boasts of being the real Wayne or because that person does not consider himself and the rest as sons of Bruce except Damian. And about what Bruce has told to Damian about that he is his son (it is obvious that Bruce has not solved the mystery yet), Bruce means that no matter what those DNA tests say, Damian will be his son as Dick, Jason and Tim, that's my conclusion reading the preview.

----------


## Rajput

> at least it is not a "D. Wilson" I would hate that.
> 
> I think Tim was the one who named the figure I wonder if that "D. Wayne" has a hidden meaning since he did the others normally.


Maybe Damian wrote the names to remind his adopted brothers who is Bruce's biological son.

----------


## Byrant

> Interesting and confusing.
> 
> These guys don'feel like family at all. The dialogue is off. It doesn't even feel like they care.
> 
> When was that picture taken? 
> No one's ever wondered why someone scribbled on Tim's portrait of his co workers? 
> Tim knew, made a video, then just carried as normal?
> Why are the females not in the picture?
> What Earth is this? 
> ...


And why Bruce doesn't act like Bruce?

Why all Slade's lovers looks like Talia?

Why Bruce and Slade looks like Damian? 

When DC will make a Supersons animated serie?

When are we going to have a DC vs Marvel videogame?

When DC unchained will be available in my country?

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## fanfan13

> Maybe Damian wrote the names to remind his adopted brothers who is Bruce's biological son.


I think if it were Damian who wrote all of those he would have written the names the exact way he calls them.
Maybe each of the boy wrote their own name?

And also funny that Dick, Jason, and Tim all wearing the same clothes.




> And why Bruce doesn't act like Bruce?
> 
> Why all Slade's lovers looks like Talia?
> 
> Why Bruce and Slade looks like Damian? 
> 
> When DC will make a Supersons animated serie?
> 
> When are we going to have a DC vs Marvel videogame?
> ...


LMAO this is funny. Sorry I couldn't help laughing at this.

----------


## fanfan13

> 


I like this page.Way to go Damian!

----------


## adrikito

> Deathstroke 34 preview
> 
> https://www.avclub.com/deathstroke-t...xcl-1827965926
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed Bruce pretty restless. I wonder why.


One flashback about Slade first days as deathstroke, young adeline didn´t know about deathstroke.

Poor Cass, again replaced by him when she is like Bruce daughter..   :Mad: 

So... Now Damian started as Robin with Dick because this was Bruce desire? and the battle against Drake was for test his abilities?

----------


## Jackalope89

> 


Now THIS Super Sons I'm looking forward to.

----------


## bell

I really need to pick up Super sons

----------


## dietrich

https://www.cbr.com/super-pets-anima...e-warner-bros/

I hope Titus, Batcow, Alfred, Goliath, Jerry and the Dragon make it onto the cast list.

----------


## BenThousan

We all thought that this story did not make sense because we knew that Batman had probably done a DNA test, but according to Priest, Batman (the most distrustful person in the world) never made any test to the child?
And to make things worse, I suspect that Priest will end this story by leaving in doubt who is Damian's true father. Something like when someone has the real tests of DNA, Bruce breaks them saying that it does not matter that they show those tests, Damian will always be his son and we will not know who his father's is...

----------


## Armor of God

That was Deathstroke taunting Batman, they were going back and forth. Slade literally debunks the notion of himself being Damian's father.All characters from issue 1 have stressed that Deathstroke is NOT Damian's father with Deathstroke himself being the most insistent. The only 2 characters to have proclaimed otherwise were Talia and Tim.So if Talia simply admits to being the instigating party then we'll have our answer. Tim is the only one whose role merits an explanation and that I definitely believe Priest will not just leave dangling. Otherwise the characters have already stated ad nausem that Damian isn't Slade's son so what more do you want? I think this arc says a lot more about Damian's extreme fans and haters. The former insecure that he can at any time be outed as not being Batman's son while the latter doesn't want him to be Batman's son. Damian, Batman, Slade, Alfred they've confirmed the truth a thousand times. All we have now is a silly video made by Tim that will undoubtedly be addressed and a scheming manipulative liar like Talia telling us otherwise.

Glass's TT repeatedly confirms Damian as Batman's son. Enough with the paranoia.

Edit: Tim never even said that Damian was Deathstroke's son at ANY point.

----------


## dietrich

I really wish people can stop losing their shit over this story.

----------


## BenThousan

> That was Deathstroke taunting Batman, they were going back and forth. Slade literally debunks the notion of himself being Damian's father.All characters from issue 1 have stressed that Deathstroke is NOT Damian's father with Deathstroke himself being the most insistent. The only 2 characters to have proclaimed otherwise were Talia and Tim.So if Talia simply admits to being the instigating party then we'll have our answer. Tim is the only one whose role merits an explanation and that I definitely believe Priest will not just leave dangling. Otherwise the characters have already stated ad nausem that Damian isn't Slade's son so what more do you want? I think this arc says a lot more about Damian's extreme fans and haters. The former insecure that he can at any time be outed as not being Batman's son while the latter doesn't want him to be Batman's son. Damian, Batman, Slade, Alfred they've confirmed the truth a thousand times. All we have now is a silly video made by Tim that will undoubtedly be addressed and a scheming manipulative liar like Talia telling us otherwise.
> 
> Glass's TT repeatedly confirms Damian as Batman's son. Enough with the paranoia.
> 
> Edit: Tim never even said that Damian was Deathstroke's son at ANY point.


I'm not saying that Slade is Damian's father, I mean it does not make sense that Bruce did not do any DNA tests when we all know what the character is like. I do not know if Slade said it to bother Batman or if Priest has no idea how to write Batman. When would Bruce lie to Alfred? I hope that Talia appears in the last issue to solve this story and that the video of Tim is also resolved.

----------


## Armor of God

Bruce and Alfred literally confirmed that Bruce did a DNA test back in the first issue of this arc. Slade was taunting Bruce, he was like " wow why are you so worked up about it? Didn't you do your own test? Ha you didn't". He's mocking Batman's intelligence to get under his skin, that's all, you saw how verbal their entire confrontation was.

----------


## Armor of God

He's in other pages of this book as well not just the preview.

----------


## Byrant

> Bruce and Alfred literally confirmed that Bruce did a DNA test back in the first issue of this arc. Slade was taunting Bruce, he was like " wow why are you so worked up about it? Didn't you do your own test? Ha you didn't". He's mocking Batman's intelligence to get under his skin, that's all, you saw how verbal their entire confrontation was.


Personally, i felt bad just for doubt about who Damian's biological dad is because i read all Deathstroke issues and i noted that damian resemble to Bruce and Slade.

----------


## adrikito

> https://www.cbr.com/super-pets-anima...e-warner-bros/
> 
> I hope Titus, Batcow, Alfred, Goliath, Jerry and the Dragon make it onto the cast list.


I remember that Dragon... But I think that we will not see him again... JERRY? I forgot who is him..




> I really wish people can stop losing their shit over this story.


Is only another month more(I can´t said that about SS..)... You should listen him: 




> Glass's TT repeatedly confirms Damian as Batman's son. Enough with the paranoia.


No matter this story, in the present Damian is showed as BATMAN SON everywhere.

----------


## adrikito

> He's in other pages of this book as well not just the preview.


You are right I forgot Alfred and Wintergreen moment.

----------


## BenThousan

> Personally, i felt bad just for doubt about who Damian's biological dad is because i read all Deathstroke issues and i noted that damian resemble to Bruce and Slade.


If there is any similarity between Damian and Slade in the drawing, I do not think it is precisely because Damian is his son. Carlo has drawn Adeline and Talia practically identical. Also, I think quite the opposite, Damian in this arc is being drawn exactly like Bruce. I can give you as an example when Bruce is looking at pictures of Slade and his family, compare young Slade and his children to Damian and see the difference.

----------


## Jackalope89

> I really need to pick up Super sons


Its a fun series. The banter between Damian and Jon is golden. Jon is the foil outside the Bat Family that Damian has so needed.

----------


## Armor of God

I love this.

First fans were like "Deatstroke will be outed as Damian's father"
Then they're like" oh he wont be Damian's father but Damian will have some of his DNA".
Now they're like "Slade wont be connected to Damian at all but DC wont reassure us that he's Bruce's son".

I see some posters here and Reddit just losing their minds. DC has already reassurred us( Teen Titans, No Justice, Prelude to the wedding), Priest has reassurred us multiple times during the story. The only doubt has been planted by Talia and Tim. People seriously need to take chill pills and improve their own reading comprehension skills and memory.
Deathstroke literally says that "Robin is Batmans son, "he is you", "fake DNA tests". But ofcourse some fans feel the need to zero in on a small panel where Deathstroke and Batman are trading physical and verbal jabs as the definite proof. Even though all Slade was doing was making fun of Batman for being angry over nothing.

----------


## BenThousan

> I love this.
> 
> First fans were like "Deatstroke will be outed as Damian's father"
> Then they're like" oh he wont be Damian's father but Damian will have some of his DNA".
> Now they're like "Slade wont be connected to Damian at all but DC wont reassure us that he's Bruce's son".
> 
> I see some posters here and Reddit just losing their minds. DC has already reassurred us( Teen Titans, No Justice, Prelude to the wedding), Priest has reassurred us multiple times during the story. The only doubt has been planted by Talia and Tim. People seriously need to take chill pills and improve their own reading comprehension skills and memory.
> Deathstroke literally says that "Robin is Batmans son, "he is you", "fake DNA tests". But ofcourse some fans feel the need to zero in on a small panel where Deathstroke and Batman are trading physical and verbal jabs as the definite proof. Even though all Slade was doing was making fun of Batman for being angry over nothing.


But what Deathstroke says is pretty much what Tim says in the video. He says that Batman did not do any test and Tim says he never found proof that Batman is Damian's father, right?

----------


## Armor of God

> But what Deathstroke says is pretty much what Tim says in the video. He says that Batman did not do any test and Tim says he never found proof that Batman is Damian's father, right?


Bruce and Alfred literally confirmed in the very first issue that Bruce did a DNA test. Jesus, Slade was mocking Batman's seriousness and relentless pursuit of him. He did the exact same thing with Damian last issue. He keeps telling them the truth, they know the truth themselves but they still keep trolling him so he takes digs at their intelligence.

Bruce literally says " you are my son" as well. Every single issue of this whole arc so far devotes time to tell us that Slade isn't Damian's father. What do you guys want Priest to do? What do you want DC to do? Arrange a press conference?

As I've already explained Talia and the Tim video are the only things casting doubt. Talia we all know is a liar and decietful and this book itself states it so you dont even have to look at other books like Silencer to get the idea.

The video is suspect, there clearly is more to it.

For one thing it just happens to pop up during the time Tim was missing/presumed dead, effectively preventing characters from directly approaching Tim to clarify the situation. This is not some coincidence, its a deliberate plot point. Tim was back almost 10 months ago from today.

And then it pops up when Bruce got those fake DNA results. Again not coincidence.

Priest also had Damian say that Tim despised him.

So it becomes increasingly clear that
1) Tim got the same batch of(proven to be fake) results from a party that knew he had a grudge against Damian.
2) or the person in the video is an impostor.
Talia could easily be behind both situations
3) or Alfred and Wintergreen devised this whole set up. They have the means to fake the results, to get Tim to make the video and to finally plant the cell phone where they knew Damian would find it.

Everything can be easily answered and resolved via these explanations.

----------


## dietrich

> Its a fun series. The banter between Damian and Jon is golden. Jon is the foil outside the Bat Family that Damian has so needed.


Loved all the little references and nods in the latest issue.

Tomasi just keeping hitting it out.

----------


## BenThousan

> Bruce and Alfred literally confirmed in the very first issue that Bruce did a DNA test. Jesus, Slade was mocking Batman's seriousness and relentless pursuit of him. He did the exact same thing with Damian last issue. He keeps telling them the truth, they know the truth themselves but they still keep trolling him so he takes digs at their intelligence.
> 
> Bruce literally says " you are my son" as well. Every single issue of this whole arc so far devotes time to tell us that Slade isn't Damian's father. What do you guys want Priest to do? What do you want DC to do? Arrange a press conference?
> 
> As I've already explained Talia and the Tim video are the only things casting doubt. Talia we all know is a liar and decietful and this book itself states it so you dont even have to look at other books like Silencer to get the idea.
> 
> The video is suspect, there clearly is more to it.
> 
> For one thing it just happens to pop up during the time Tim was missing/presumed dead, effectively preventing characters from directly approaching Tim to clarify the situation. This is not some coincidence, its a deliberate plot point. Tim was back almost 10 months ago from today.
> ...


You're right, it's a lot of coincidence that just when Tim disappears, a video of him appears saying that Damian is not Bruce's son and practically at the same time Talia sends DNA tests to Bruce. It is obvious that something strange happens there, but after deathstroke #34, I do not think Slade is just fucking Batman with what he says. He sees that Batman is very upset about this whole issue and this makes Slade think that Bruce never did a DNA test on Damian (which does not fit with his character). And what Slade is saying coincides with what Tim says in the video.

----------


## CPSparkles

Supersons and Deatstroke were both solid fun.
Enjoyed the showdown between Slade and Bruce. So Slade didn't know Bruce was batman. Not much of a detective. I don't buy it.

----------


## CPSparkles

Best Bros by Tsu




https://twitter.com/Tsukeoni

----------


## CPSparkles

Adam Glasson TT DC Nation



My eyes popped at Synder and King have brought humanity back.

----------


## CPSparkles

> https://www.cbr.com/super-pets-anima...e-warner-bros/
> 
> I hope Titus, Batcow, Alfred, Goliath, Jerry and the Dragon make it onto the cast list.


I just hope some of Damian's pets make the cut. Not interested if we're going to get Ace the bat hound and other pets that don't matter to me

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

STEP AWAY FROM MY KID!

Batman Bruce Wayne protecting son Robin Damian Wayne by Tony Park







https://twitter.com/TonyParkerArt

----------


## Fergus

> I just hope some of Damian's pets make the cut. Not interested if we're going to get Ace the bat hound and other pets that don't matter to me


The Annual was fun. It might be the same cast though I think it would be a good idea to add Goliath. he has the potential to be very popular with the viewing audience.

----------


## Fergus

> Adam Glasson TT DC Nation
> 
> 
> 
> My eyes popped at Synder and King have brought humanity back.


I like his voice and his work so far has been very interesting. He understands the TT better than any titans writer in the last decade or so

----------


## Fergus

> Looking at the comment section of that new DCSHG Trailer it's clear DC needs to sort out it's 'Robin Situation' 
> All these fans getting excited that "Finally Robin's here!"
> 
> Now he can be with his girl friend?
> Is he going to dating Batgirl or Starfire?
> 
> The ships are already sailing away.
> 
>  Fangirls wetting themselves because they are expecting Dick Grayson Robin. It's funny but it also sucks. Right off the bat  the new robin already has points ducked for not being THAT Robin.  
> ...


Lol at Super Mecha Robin.

Dick Grayson casts a very big shadow. One which unfortunately his successor's have no hope of escaping anytime soon.
Damian has a good chance of escaping it and becoming known by his actual name by the public but it's going to take a while.

Jason had a good chance of stepping out but then DC went and killed every Robin so now technically the Robin who died is all of them. The killed by Joker Robin might still be the most well known death so there's that. Until Duke gets killed by Joker . They have very personal beef.

I agree that DC needs to straighten it out. Dick should be shown more as Nightwing in outside media. Damian and Tim are the only ones who should still be shown as Robin or Robin-like in new outside media coming out of DC.

----------


## CPSparkles

Dick and Damian

----------


## CPSparkles

Beach Time !!!! Dick and Damian




https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DhkyHwFVAAEWXqu.jpg

----------


## Rac7d*

Damian was amazing in teen titans, a leader, empathethic, trusting. His team seems so well put together,  His eleitism is still in there however but I cant blame him when me  myself is not to fond of roudhouse.  Still wish aqualad would join his team, but perhaps Im being to greedy, this is the most diverse DC team I have seen in a while

----------


## CPSparkles

> The Annual was fun. It might be the same cast though I think it would be a good idea to add Goliath. he has the potential to be very popular with the viewing audience.


Goliath would be awesome.

----------


## CPSparkles

Batman and Robin

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian was amazing in teen titans, a leader, empathethic, trusting. His team seems so well put together,  His eleitism is still in there however but I cant blame him when me  myself is not to fond of roudhouse.  Still wish aqualad would join his team, but perhaps Im being to greedy, this is the most diverse DC team I have seen in a while


Yeah its a real shame Aqualad is not o his team. He was my joint favourite with Damian from Percy's run.

Do you think he'll be okay with their new methods though?

----------


## Rac7d*

> Yeah its a real shame Aqualad is not o his team. He was my joint favourite with Damian from Percy's run.
> 
> Do you think he'll be okay with their new methods though?



He had a lot of trust in Damian, so I think he would say yes if asked, damian has not shared his methods with the rest of the team yet, y'know how the liar reveal goes

----------


## CPSparkles

> He had a lot of trust in Damian, so I think he would say yes if asked, damian has not shared his methods with the rest of the team yet, y'know how the liar reveal goes


His dynamic with Damian was very well done. I wanted to see more. 

I k ow Aqualad hasn't been benched. He's got a series coming up soon I believe. Like a Zoom one so I hope he gets put back with Damian's team. That's his generation.

----------


## dietrich

> Dick and Damian


That's cool. I miss my boys working together.

Still waiting for Grayson to meet Jon.

----------


## CPSparkles

The Dragon issue was such a long time



I don't think Damian likes hugs.

----------


## dietrich

> The Dragon issue was such a long time
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Damian likes hugs.


I know fandom likes to think so but I think Damian is quite the hugger. Dick isn't as much a hugger in canon as tumblr likes to believe.

----------


## dietrich

> His dynamic with Damian was very well done. I wanted to see more. 
> 
> I k ow Aqualad hasn't been benched. He's got a series coming up soon I believe. Like a Zoom one so I hope he gets put back with Damian's team. That's his generation.


Jackson's got a series ? Cool. I miss him on TT as well.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Jackson's got a series ? Cool. I miss him on TT as well.


I believe so. Certain I read it somewhere.

----------


## CPSparkles

by Superbrrats

----------


## CPSparkles

by Superbrrats

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian by peanut18

----------


## adrikito

> Damian by peanut18


My face when I heard about SS return..

----------


## Fergus

We all like different relationships, story arcs and friendships that DC gives us but we all like Damian. This is an appreciation thread. You don't have to like what others like about Damian but no one has the right to make other fans feel back or reluctant to post here.

If you are not a supersons fan, if you don't like Dick and Damian's relationship if you don't like some being overly worried about Damian's paternity change fair enough. Don't be rude about. The Damian fan-base has enough hate levelled against them the least we can do is no turn his appreciation thread into a hateful place too.

Everyone should feel free and safe posting here.

Stop attacking each other and each others posts.

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/moja_bon with Damian Wayne Illustrator

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/__DangD with Damian Wayne illustrator

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/TB_milkbingsu with Damian Illustrator

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/_ba_mang with Damian wayne illustrator

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/karo_robbin with Damian Wayne illustrator

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/trashofking_2 with Damian Wayne Illustrator

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## Lady Nightwing

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/07...-ile-gonzalez/ 

Have you guys seen this preview for the DC Zoom Supersons? It looks terrible. Damian goes by Ian and he has been white washed to the point he is completely unrecognizable. I'm going to skip this one.

----------


## Lady Nightwing

Double post, sorry

----------


## adrikito

> We all like different relationships, story arcs and friendships that DC gives us but we all like Damian. This is an appreciation thread. You don't have to like what others like about Damian but no one has the right to make other fans feel back or reluctant to post here.
> 
> If you are not a supersons fan, if you don't like Dick and Damian's relationship if you don't like some being overly worried about Damian's paternity change fair enough. Don't be rude about. The Damian fan-base has enough hate levelled against them the least we can do is no turn his appreciation thread into a hateful place too.
> 
> Everyone should feel free and safe posting here.
> 
> Stop attacking each other and each others posts.


Sorry, this is broke my promise about don´t talk about that... Or don´t interrupt these conversations talking bad about that.. I forgot what I said.




> https://twitter.com/__DangD with Damian Wayne illustrator


Damian Beyond.  :Cool:

----------


## CPSparkles

> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/07...-ile-gonzalez/ 
> 
> Have you guys seen this preview for the DC Zoom Supersons? It looks terrible. Damian goes by Ian and he has been white washed to the point he is completely unrecognizable. I'm going to skip this one.


Yeah saw this.  Such a let down. I can't understand why they went in this direction. He's like a different character. Someone suggested that the Ian is a nickname. I can understand that but why not use one of his already existing nicknames.

I hope the story is at least a good one  but all my enthusiasm for this has gone

----------


## CPSparkles

> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/07...-ile-gonzalez/ 
> 
> Have you guys seen this preview for the DC Zoom Supersons? It looks terrible. Damian goes by Ian and he has been white washed to the point he is completely unrecognizable. I'm going to skip this one.


Yeah saw this.  Such a let down. I can't understand why they went in this direction. He's like a different character. Someone suggested that the Ian is a nickname. I can understand that but why not use one of his already existing nicknames.

I hope the story is at least a good one  but all my enthusiasm for this has gone

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian Beyond.


I know Beyond Damian was on the wrong side for awhile but I like him and would like to have more stories with him.

----------


## Restingvoice

> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/07...-ile-gonzalez/ 
> 
> Have you guys seen this preview for the DC Zoom Supersons? It looks terrible. Damian goes by Ian and he has been white washed to the point he is completely unrecognizable. I'm going to skip this one.


Ian... as in... Dam...ian. That is terrible. Sounds like that's going to be his nickname though.  

It sounds like they haven't known each other yet in this version.

He does kinda look like a white rich kid bully

...and he has brown hair. How. 




> Yeah saw this.  Such a let down. I can't understand why they went in this direction. He's like a different character. Someone suggested that the Ian is a nickname. I can understand that but why not use one of his already existing nicknames.


What's his existing nickname?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Ian... as in... Dam...ian. That is terrible. Sounds like that's going to be his nickname though.  
> 
> It sounds like they haven't known each other yet in this version.
> 
> He does kinda look like a white rich kid bully
> 
> 
> 
> What's his existing nickname?


Talia calls him Dami, Babs calls him little D and Jon calls him D. I would rather any of those or even no nick name than Ian.

----------


## CPSparkles

I just hope that the writers remember that the who environmental thing is an Al Ghul thing. I wasn't happy in SuperSon Damian 'I run a zoo in my father's basement' Wayne was reluctant to save a cat in peril while Jon we have a family dog Kent was the one concerned with the animal's welfare. That was very bad writing on Tomasi's part.

Jon Kent shouldn't need to hijack traits from Damian to look good/better. I hope they don't do that here.

----------


## Armor of God

> I know Beyond Damian was on the wrong side for awhile but I like him and would like to have more stories with him.


Same here, he may appear in the upcoming arc called "the final joke" but at the same time it looks to be the final arc of Jurgens run.

----------


## Armor of God

> I know Beyond Damian was on the wrong side for awhile but I like him and would like to have more stories with him.


Same here, he may appear in the upcoming arc called "the final joke" but at the same time it looks to be the final arc of Jurgens run.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Same here, he may appear in the upcoming arc called "the final joke" but at the same time it looks to be the final arc of Jurgens run.


I have really enjoyed Jurgen's Rebirth run more than I ever expected. Do you know who's taking over for him?

----------


## Fergus

The pitfalls of having Multiple Robins

This is from a series about nepotism where sons talk about the hardships of growing up.




The series features Famous sons like Simba, Satan, Kim Jong Un, Lord Voldermort, Rahul Ghadhi and others

----------


## Fergus

@ LadyNightwing You mean this guy



This image set alarm bells ringing. The preview doesn't help ease my worries.

----------


## Fergus

Thanks for the great art CPSparkles

----------


## Armor of God

> I have really enjoyed Jurgen's Rebirth run more than I ever expected. Do you know who's taking over for him?


I believe the book will also end if you look at the sales.

----------


## adrikito

> I believe the book will also end if you look at the sales.


I leave the comic time ago but I will return to see the Joker... So, Joker is maybe the final arc of this book... 

No matter. I prefer return to the old JL Beyond Universe. I miss this kid.

justice league beyond comic.jpg

----------


## Matt

There is a notion that rather large threads may contribute to server load. As such, we are experimenting with closing existing threads to see if it helps matters.
Feel free to start a new thread on the same topic.

----------

